# February 2013 Love Bugs



## fides

When announcing the arrival of your precious baby, please - use big, bold, colored, etc letters, and don't forget to include the date of birth, time of birth, and the name (if you want to share that), so that I can post it below for all to see. :)

*February EDD 2013's BIRTHS:*
​
November:
*11th - momo51519 - Elena Isabelle*

December:
*10th - Kitty_love - Blake**
17th - Casper72 - Jaxen Daniel*

January:*
2nd at 10:25p.m. - Best Step Mum - Daniel William
14th - Anikonjo - Amelia and Brianna (twins)
14th at 3:15 p.m. - cbass929 - Dallas Alexander
16th at 7:27a.m. - Star_light - (girl)
19th at 3:24 p.m. - future hopes - Lilly-Nevaeh May
20th - lemongrass - (yellow bump turned blue)
21st - drmommyDO - (girl)
21st at 10:36 p.m. - lch28 - Jonathan
22nd at 8:45 a.m. - shocker - Noah Ezra
24th - hopingforit - twins (boy and girl)
25th - hopingfor4 - twins (boy and girl)
28th - mazzy17 - (yellow bump turned pink)
28th at 1:55p.m. - Nixilix - Jude
28th at 11:42 a.m. - Sushai - Fatima Emelda
28th at 21:33 - staybeautiful - Ruaridh Anthony
30th at 8:30 a.m. - WhisperOfHope - Lena
31st at 7:29 a.m. - rem_82 - Emily Jean
*
February:*
1st - jjsmummy - (boy)
1st at 3:10 a.m. - patooti - (boy)
2nd - rosebud111 - Carolina
2nd at 2:30 a.m. - Farida_2013 - (girl)
3rd - WildHeart - (boy)
4th - BabyDragon - (girl)
4th - blinkava - (boy)
4th - Cilnia - Raven
4th - Kim2012 - Brianna
4th - MileyMamma - Florence Kathleen
4th at 8:21 a.m. - wamommy - Marc
4th at 10:07 a.m. - iow_bird - Noah
4th at 3:12 p.m. - Blue eyes 81 - Zoey
4th at 5:15 p.m. - Seity - Samuel Vincent
5th - Kellen - (girl)
5th at Noon - AllMacsNow - Myles
5th at 2:42 a.m. - WhoopC - Rainey
5th at 3:30 p.m. - roseyblossom - (boy)
6th - LahLah - Jayden
6th at 5:02 a.m. - countrygirl86 - Graham
6th at 7:20 a.m. - sevenofnine - Annika Eisley
6th at 8:43 a.m. - jme84 - Aria Qora
6th at 10:40 a.m. - MrsBabyBump - Braylen
6th at 7:02 p.m. - Peachypoo - (girl)
6th at 8:05 p.m. - ayclobes - Preston Philip
7th - Vegan Mum - Everett
8th - Fruitymeli - Sarina
8th at 8:11 a.m. - debzie - Bell
8th at 10:21 - Rota - Mei Elizabeth
8th at 3:52 p.m. - yellow11 - Oliver Henry
8th at 4:30 p.m. - Jembug - Ruby Skye
9th at 11:36 a.m. - dreamofabump - Jasmine
10th - ClaireJ23 - Isabella Rose
10th at 3:22 a.m. - Lindylou - Thomas James
10th at 12:45 p.m. - keepthefaithx - Nicholas Daniel
11th - Mom to 2 - Jaxon
11th - Dani402 - (boy)
11th at 12:21 p.m. - Midnight_Fairy - (girl)
12th - cluckerduckie - (boy)
12th at 10:35 a.m. - Jessica28 - Ashley Kadence
13th - F0xybabe - (girl)
13th at 4:50 a.m. - Blue_Bear - Matilda Stella Jane
13th at 1 p.m. - Butterfly89 - Harrison
13th at 1:45 p.m. - moter98 - Kash Michael
13th at 9:21 p.m. - tntrying22 - Whitten Davis
14th at 1:05 a.m. - mrsswaffer - Harrison Joseph
14th at 6:03 a.m. - cherrylee - Azialain
14th at 6:30 a.m. - gflady - Theodore
14th at 5:14 p.m. - babydreams85 - Weston Nicholas
15th at 8:35 p.m. - Liammommy - (yellow bump turned blue)
16th at 18:50 - Madrid98 - Zeynab Maria
16th at 10:21 p.m. - FathersDay - Ethan
17th at 2:54 p.m. - Brunette_21 - Louise Mae
18th at 8:32 a.m. - fides - Tobias Raphael
20th at 2:20 a.m. - Katerpillar - Aimee Nell
20th at 9:33 a.m. - PerpetualMama - Anneliese Marie
21st - LisaM - Ryan
22nd - JJay - Charlie
22nd at 1:23 a.m. - embo216 - Conner
23rd - isobel84 - Sabell
23rd at 3:30 a.m. - Miss Ashley - Bennet Julietta
23rd at 10:46 p.m. - AmeliePoulain - Elodie Eva
24th - private26 - (girl)
24th at 8:25 a.m. - Wiggler - Sophie
25th at 6:37 p.m. - Newt4 - Elsie Alixandra Marie
28th at 2:16 p.m. - joo - Harriet Abigail
*
March:*
1st - munchkinlove - Olivia Isabella
1st at 12:00 a.m. - nesSAH - (yellow bump turned pink)
1st at 4:39 p.m. - smileyfaces - Jack
3rd at 2:06 p.m. - Mrs5707 - Gemmalyn Marie
4th at 17:41 - BeccaxBump - Lily Ella
*
​
*B&B resources and support areas:*
- where to post your birth story thread on B&B - they prefer you not to post it in 3rd tri, labor & birth, etc.
- where to keep chatting with the moms who have graduated from this thread!
- forum if you have a premature and/or NICU baby
- forum for c-section moms
- support thread for those who wanted to nurse but were unable
- support thread for those with PND/PPD


*
Sad Losses - Never Forgotten:*
:angel: (baby boy, Zane) 3xscharmer
:angel: aimze
:angel: Amanda1984
:angel: Babee_Bugs
:angel: Babeonthego
:angel: BabyBlues05
:angel: BabyDeacon
:angel: boo2306
:angel: Bumpblues82 
:angel: Carly.C
:angel: CherylC3
:angel: crazae4u
:angel: crossbow
:angel: Demi2013
:angel: dreamscape11
:angel: FaintlyPreg
:angel: FerdalongGirl
:angel: inkdchick
:angel: JustaTrace
:angel: Kdk24
:angel: Lady Luck
:angel: Lizbet12
:angel: (baby boy, Alfie) LoraLoo
:angel: lxb
:angel: MissCam
:angel: msp_teen
:angel: niknik24
:angel: number2woohoo
:angel: Satine
:angel: ScaredMommy
:angel: Sinnet
:angel: sobroody
:angel: T-Bex
:angel: TicToc
:angel: Twinkl3
:angel: xtlcx
:angel: xxemmyxx

*PLEASE NOTE*: It was getting to be a bit much checking on ladies, so I have taken off the list and bump tallies the following users who haven't posted in this thread for a while to make it easier to update. If you are coming back in here to post your baby announcement after all these months, please feel free to do so!! :)

(1) Lilvixsta, Aimsterfl & DCMum (2) Baby Love1, luckdragon, lilchicken, charlotte-xo & KittyKat86 (3) baby2wishes, MillyBert, Sheep10 & magrace (4) fpcco08 & Kimmie2012 (5) Jeninpa & tryingforno2 (6) bbear690, Canisa, Rach23, jimjam112, hoping2013, TiggyRoo & tung (7) GlitterandBug, Hanika & purplemwendy (8) Babyduck, LunaLauryn, tidyroom & Proverbs31gal (9) twokiddos, edigirl82, hopefuljaners, faith2bmum, moonlit & mummy6445 (10) BleedingBlack, char63, Hopefulwishes, Millana, bayam, Wanting3 (11) AmmCjm, nalurose, Chelsea41205, countrymama86 & laurenviolet (12) HollySSmith, Septemberborn, kstone3 & lauren28 (13) ciabatta, Beckyuk2000 & Emma_x (14) Diamonddust, flutterbaby, 4MonkeysMama, nicole844, preggiehopes & Tierney (15) besty, happythought, orangefish (16) Hannah90 & marley_meg (17) LuLuBean & prplflwr15 (18) BlessedbyGod5, kimberleywats, aimeefolds, jojo1972, jessief & o.o (19) Beannumber2, hollyw79, katieg7, luvbunsazzle, sara1786 & SweetPea0903 (20) NaturalMomma, SarahSausage, LittleAngel87 & PinkP (21) LJD, MD1223, Onceuponatime, Clairex20, PixieM & raspberrylove (22) Beckzter, CBR125R, LeLe222, xCharlyx, Raavi & samanthax (23) FebruaryMama, fifiO, juliannem122, missymuffet & samibaldwin (24) Ginger_Bee, FutureBaby2, kirstylm, sara3337 & Murphy98 (25) aniauk83, Haidee & emw (26) mummy3ds (27) hobbnob, hwills41 & Little8a8y (28) LuvMy3Babies, MrsReiver, RebeccaG, WholeHeart & ninjababy
​

*Ticker:*
use (no spaces) before and after the following address:
https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9322/feblovebugssmall.png for small
https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9322/feblovebugssmall.png
or
https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8776/feblovebugs.png
https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8776/feblovebugs.png


----------



## lilchicken

I am due in Feb. I am due 2/2 based on the little online calculators, my doctor wont see me until 6/21. Nice to meet you :flower:


----------



## fides

yay!!! congrats! is this your first?


----------



## Bingo

I'm due on Feb 2nd as well with baby number 2. :)


----------



## fides

oh, how neat! congrats!


----------



## niknik24

im due the 3rd yay :D


----------



## drmommyDO

According to fertility friend I am due Feb. 1st! But that is subject to change when I go to my first prenatal scan on June 20th! Congrats everyone!


----------



## lilchicken

Cool! Nice to meet some ladies due the same time I am. This is my first.....


----------



## rem_82

hello ladies, I am due on 1st feb, apparently! Im glad there is more of u out there!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bbear690

I'm due feb 6th with number 4 :):) so excited and happy


Already feeling a little nausea and insomnia lol wish I could sleep but I can't stop thinking about babies lol


----------



## niknik24

bbear690 said:


> I'm due feb 6th with number 4 :):) so excited and happy
> 
> 
> Already feeling a little nausea and insomnia lol wish I could sleep but I can't stop thinking about babies lol

I'm the same I'm so tired but just can't sleep I can't get comfy Lol


----------



## bbear690

niknik24 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due feb 6th with number 4 :):) so excited and happy
> 
> 
> Already feeling a little nausea and insomnia lol wish I could sleep but I can't stop thinking about babies lol
> 
> I'm the same I'm so tired but just can't sleep I can't get comfy LolClick to expand...



I am going to leave the iPad downstairs tonight see if that helps, need to stop looking on here and baby websites lol


----------



## fides

i'm also feeling the nausea a bit, but not the full-blown morning sickness yet.


----------



## rem_82

I havent had morning sickness with any of my pg's but last night i had some rice pudding and then threw it up....so this is what its like?? just booked my booking in appoint for 25th june!! yay now it feels real!!


----------



## luckdragon

Me :) I'm due on the 2nd of feb. Day after my birthday :)


----------



## niknik24

Is it bad to keep taking HPT ? I've taken 5 but they don't really seem to get any darker... And it worrys me abit


----------



## fides

rem, it could be. :hugs: i've had ms 3 times now (just came in today) - for me it has been throwing up for things that made no sense, serious smell aversion, constant feeling of nausea and like you need to throw up but don't always, dry heaves, feeling like things are just spinning... hope if this is it for you that it doesn't last too long. :hugs:

luck - maybe baby will come on your bday!

nik, could just be how dark the tests get anyway. if you are worried, would you want to go and get 2 blood tests 48 hours apart (hcg level should double 48-72 hours early in pregnancy)?


----------



## Jembug

Hello ladies, I think I'm due the 3rd Feb which will be my daughters second birthday- opps!
Baby number 3 for us as I have a three year old girl too, defo my last!
I've sore boobs and feeling tired but that's normal.

So exciting for us all xx


----------



## niknik24

Yea I'm trying to get an appointment where I am its hard to get a doctor... So I'm hoping within a week they will ring me back so I can get bloods done


----------



## fides

Jembug said:


> Hello ladies, I think I'm due the 3rd Feb which will be my daughters second birthday- opps!
> Baby number 3 for us as I have a three year old girl too, defo my last!
> I've sore boobs and feeling tired but that's normal.
> 
> So exciting for us all xx

wow - that's so neat!



niknik24 said:


> Yea I'm trying to get an appointment where I am its hard to get a doctor... So I'm hoping within a week they will ring me back so I can get bloods done

hope u get in soon. :)


----------



## niknik24

Yay got one for Friday yippee


----------



## fides

yay!


----------



## zombiedaisy

Im due in Feb too! Funny thing is, my other two kids birthdays are in Feb! Based off the online calculator, Im due either feb. 1st or Feb. 3rd. Id be funny if we had the baby on the 4th cause thats my daughters birthday (it will be her 5th and shes been dying to be a big sister).. but my husband and his sister share the same birthday... 

Anyways, hoping at least the baby is born by Feb. 1st. Hoping for a boy this time around (oldest is a boy right now). Dr. wont see me until June 20th. Im gonna be a nervous wreck until then hoping nothing goes wrong!


----------



## littlelotti1

I am due either the end of January or beginning of February. After TTC for eight months, we are soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## littlelotti1

Got my appointment next week on thurs!


----------



## bbear690

Got my first appointment 18th June :):) so excited


----------



## hoping2013

according to online calculators im due Feb 6th :cloud9::cloud9:

4 weeks pg today !!


----------



## niknik24

Yay good luck ladies xx
How's everyone feeling


----------



## bbear690

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/Photoon29-05-2012at1113.jpg


----------



## YikesBaby

According to the online tests I am due on the 1st... but I won't know for sure until I meet with my midwife. (Just got BFP yesterday!) Yay!!


----------



## fides

zombiedaisy said:


> Im due in Feb too! Funny thing is, my other two kids birthdays are in Feb! Based off the online calculator, Im due either feb. 1st or Feb. 3rd. Id be funny if we had the baby on the 4th cause thats my daughters birthday (it will be her 5th and shes been dying to be a big sister).. but my husband and his sister share the same birthday...
> 
> Anyways, hoping at least the baby is born by Feb. 1st. Hoping for a boy this time around (oldest is a boy right now). Dr. wont see me until June 20th. Im gonna be a nervous wreck until then hoping nothing goes wrong!




littlelotti1 said:


> I am due either the end of January or beginning of February. After TTC for eight months, we are soooooo excited!!!!

which date would you two like to be on the list for now (can always change it later)?

so neat that some of these due dates are close to family bday's. :)


----------



## fides

and, someone asked about how we're feeling - ugh - full blown morning sickness! didn't get it until weeks 5 and 6 the 1st two times, so surprised to get it so early this time around...

how is everyone else feeling? :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Hmm maybe the 2nd? 

I feel tired and achey. I work with little kids and they want to play tag or have me hold them all day, but I don't have much energy at all. 

No morning sickness yet, but I was craving cheese and Peanut butter, so that might be a strange food craving.


----------



## YikesBaby

I feel pretty normal, but COMPLETELY distracted by this new development in my life. I am sure my employer will eventually start to notice... 

Thank goodness for this forum because I am going nuts not telling anyone what's happening. :) 

The only things I've noticed so far: 1) tender nips, 2) thirsty, 3) frequent urination (from all that water!!) and some heartburn. 

I meet with my midwife on Tues, June 5th and then I will know my date for sure. :)


----------



## niknik24

I'm had sickness but not full blowen just feeling ill 
And hard burn is the worst its so bad mainly at nigt 
And but boobs are still sore...


----------



## rem_82

not feeling great today, think today has been my most uncomfortable so far, and do you knw, i just dont know what to eat!!!


----------



## baby2wishes

Congrats everyone on our BFPs!!! I guess it's time for me to jump into the trimester boards!!! This is baby #2 for us and due Feb. 3. Still feels unreal. 1st scan will be on June 22, I'll be 8+5. Most prominent symptom is very very sore boobs, they feel fuller but I think that it's just the soreness. I've been tired all day every day. That's about it though! Really want morning sickness to kick in so I can really feel pregnant! With my dd is started at about 6wks and that's the first thing I remember that made me feel really pregnant! I remember it started the morning after we had tacos for dinner, so I made tacos last night in hopes that would trigger the ms!!! lololol! I know I'm a nut!!


----------



## fides

:haha: on the tacos


right there with you ladies on feeling sooooooo tired. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## niknik24

Today I'm feeling the rage and I'm not sure why I wanna scream at the computer because I can't read stuff fast enough... It's very odd I'm hoping it doesn't last it's really not a nice feeling


----------



## rem_82

niknik24 said:


> Today I'm feeling the rage and I'm not sure why I wanna scream at the computer because I can't read stuff fast enough... It's very odd I'm hoping it doesn't last it's really not a nice feeling

wow that sounds pretty scary, although the week before my bfp, i was really angry and stressed all the time!!! pregnancy is very strange!


----------



## niknik24

It is I was thinking I was going crazy.. But rung my sister who just had a baby and she said it happened to her to.... That made me feel better lol I'm hoping it doesn't happen to often lol it's such a strange feeling and not like me at all... And I'm feeling so so bloated..... 

How's everyone feeling??


----------



## roseyblossom

According to the online calculator I'm due on the 5th of feb  Wohooo can't wait!


----------



## DCMum

Me! Just barely! February 1 is my due date!


----------



## countrygirl86

Hello Ladies! I'm due approximately February 4th!


----------



## Butterfly89

Doctor said my EDD is February 7th. :) First baby!


----------



## patooti

I thought I joined this thread but now can't find where I posted... LOL new here.

BFP today. Will see doctor next thursday.
Calculator says due date is 2nd Feb 2013.


----------



## fides

welcome, ladies! :) let me know if i missed anyone or misspelled a screen-name. :)

now we've got the 1st week of feb covered - woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## countrygirl86

Very exciting!! Thanks for doing this fides!


----------



## dollych

Hi,
Thanks so much for this!!. I got my BFP last week and I'm due the 1st feb :) xx


----------



## littlelotti1

I love my little baby so much already! I bought a little hat and socks as the first thing for our child:)

Has anyone else bought something yet for their little one?


----------



## niknik24

Not me yet I want to tho hehe probably will after I've seen the doctor to make sure everything is going to plan lol....


----------



## countrygirl86

I'm with niknik, after the scan where I can actually tell it's a baby in there I'll go crazy buying lol but I'm afraid to jinx at this point!


----------



## niknik24

Same lol but I guess most of us feel that way these first few months are hard lol 
I can't wait until I look pregnant exciting times


----------



## fides

littlelotti1 said:


> I love my little baby so much already! I bought a little hat and socks as the first thing for our child:)
> 
> Has anyone else bought something yet for their little one?

awww! how cute!!! i ordered some black and white board books for the new little one, but for the rest we'll probably wait to see if it is a boy or girl (we won't need much if it is another boy!). :)


----------



## Jembug

I got some Nappies that were on offer... I could resist. Although I'm so so so scared of miscarriage, I hope I've not jinxed it? I didn't buy anything for my first two until 20 weeks! Do I do feel a bit crazy buying now to be honest, lol.

Not sure if morning sickness has kicked in because I always get waves of sickness, lol. But I felt sick all day..??


----------



## fides

you know, last pregnancy, someone in my group said that it was bad luck _not _to go ahead and buy something for the baby - kind of like a build it and they will come mentality. i honestly don't believe buying or _not_ buying will have any impact on a baby's health. :)


----------



## Jembug

True! Maybe I've just got a positive mind set going on as well as sore boobies, all helps :)
X


----------



## Dani402

Feb 11th! ...what's the earliest a dr. will take you in for a first scan?


----------



## baby2wishes

LOL!! I started buying things while I was still TTC!!! I guess I have that 'build it and they will come' mentality!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Dani402 said:


> Feb 11th! ...what's the earliest a dr. will take you in for a first scan?

It really depends on who you are seeing. I know mine doesn't want to see me until 8-12 week


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello all! :wave:

I'm due Feb 1st-3rd according to the online charts. I'm booked for my first appointment June 25th. 

This is number 4 and done for us :) I'm still breastfeeding my last who will be a year old on the 8th. I also have a 10 year old daughter and 3 year old son.

So far I have cramping. This is pretty normal for me. although pretty painful. Not really all that tired, but my allergies are going a bit crazy. I normally have MS but that normally kicks in about 6 weeks.Sore BB but that could be the pregnancy or the nursing or both :) So I'm just sitting back and waiting. I'm still testing too lol I got 50 IC for like $6 a while back and since this is our last I feel like I should use most of them lol 

A funny fact, when I started this board I created a name for who I was at the time. I was a mom of two trying for 12 cycles to get my third :) Now Im a mom or soon to be 4! Only took 2 cycles this time :)

I can't wait to get to know all of you! I'm pretty much around all day since Im a stay at home mommy blogger, so if you need anything or have any questions feel free to ask :)


----------



## niknik24

Hello welcome :D......
I'm finding in feeling really tired today


----------



## number2woohoo

Hi all :)
I am due in the first week of February. I think maybe the 2nd or 3rd. It will be our second child, we have a 1 year old. 
Very excited - and still in a bit of shock here!


----------



## rem_82

morning all, i'm awake again!!! I shold still be asleep!!! lol! Got a question, my 2yr old is into climbing and ruff and tumble, and likes to climb on me etc, which means feet and hands push on my stomach. I try to stop him, but he doesn't get why he suddenly can't play. has anyone else got this problem, and is dangerous for baby. Or am i worrying for nothing
hanks in advance.


----------



## mommyof2peas

My little guy was just over 2 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I would just try to explain that there was a baby in my belly, and I would point to my belly button. I also would talk about my tummy like it was the baby. Just telling him that soon he could crawl on mommy again but he doesnt want to hurt his little sister. 

Also unless he is drop kicking you ( :) ) you should be ok :) baby is very protected in there :) I would still try to get him to be nice, but let him snuggle with mommy as much as he likes


----------



## countrygirl86

Dani402 - at the ultrasound clinic they told me they like you to be at least 6 weeks along.

rem_82 - I was wondering the same thing (though it's not a two year old, it's a 25 lb dog!)


----------



## fides

i think the earliest scan to see a heartbeat is after the 6 week mark.



mommyof2peas said:


> I'm due Feb 1st-3rd according to the online charts. I'm booked for my first appointment June 25th.




number2woohoo said:


> Hi all :)
> I am due in the first week of February. I think maybe the 2nd or 3rd.

welcome, ladies! Which date would you guys like to be on the list for? We can always change it later as your doctors change it, etc. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lets go with the 1t until after I see the doctor and get my first scan :)


----------



## Best step mum

Hi everyone, I just found out on Monday that im pregnant with my first.

From the online calculators I think I'm due 3rd feb, im so excited already but I am having really bad nausea all the time and I am really tired! 

Called the doctors to make an appointment and was told that the midwife will contact me at the end of the week to arrange a first appointment. It will probably be at 10 weeks or thereabouts. It seems like so long away!


----------



## Anikonjo

I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. My EDD is Feb 9th!! Anyone wanna be my bump buddy?? :hugs:


----------



## Dani402

countrygirl86 said:


> Dani402 - at the ultrasound clinic they told me they like you to be at least 6 weeks along.

Thank you, CountryGirl :) I know I'm WAY early -- pretty dark lines, though, so I'm wondering if perhaps I was pg last month or something and just had my period...? I dunno. Kinda' strange that the lines would be so dark at only 9/10dpo... and af not due 'til June 7th. Mad me super happy, though! 

...I also noticed when I was checking CP that there's a bump on my cervix...kinda' in between cervix and back wall of vg...so I'm wondering if I should call and get an appointment to have him look at it ASAP...? What do you all think?


----------



## tung

I'm due February 6!


----------



## Tankmom23

Im due feb 2 with my 2nd!! Hey ladies!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Put me down for the 2nd - I'll update it after I have a dating scan :)


----------



## Jembug

Yay lots of new mummies to be x


----------



## Lady Luck

Around about the 4th for me apparently, but will have no idea until scan.

Nice to meet you all - and hey, just think! It'll be lovely and cool outside when we're all swollen and sweatyfaced! :haha:


----------



## countrygirl86

Dani402 said:


> countrygirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Dani402 - at the ultrasound clinic they told me they like you to be at least 6 weeks along.
> 
> Thank you, CountryGirl :) I know I'm WAY early -- pretty dark lines, though, so I'm wondering if perhaps I was pg last month or something and just had my period...? I dunno. Kinda' strange that the lines would be so dark at only 9/10dpo... and af not due 'til June 7th. Mad me super happy, though!
> 
> ...I also noticed when I was checking CP that there's a bump on my cervix...kinda' in between cervix and back wall of vg...so I'm wondering if I should call and get an appointment to have him look at it ASAP...? What do you all think?Click to expand...

It wouldn't hurt to get it checked? I had instant decently dark lines at 12dpo so it's possible either way I guess. How far along would you be if it was from last month?



Lady Luck said:


> Around about the 4th for me apparently, but will have no idea until scan.
> 
> Nice to meet you all - and hey, just think! It'll be lovely and cool outside when we're all swollen and sweatyfaced! :haha:

I thought that too! I have a few friends pg right now and I don't envy their situation having to be so big this summer!


----------



## Anikonjo

Is it normal to be STARVING at 4 weeks? I figure I should eat while I can before I start feeling sick...:wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies!

I'm cautiously coming to join you all :wave: After 3 recent mc, i'm taking this new pregnancy day by day and even hour by hour!

Got my :bfp: yesterday at 9dpo then the CB Digi gave me my 'pregnant 1-2' this morning at 10dpo.

Like with my DD, i'm pretty symptom free at the mo (a few minor things but nothing too bad) but taking that as a 'good' sign so far. My line on my FR this morning wasn't faint so feeling quite positive!

:dust: to everyone and looking forward to getting to know you all! Congrats on a Fabulous Feb Bump :winkwink:

Almost forgot, i'm due 11th Feb but this will change i'm sure!

xxx


----------



## YikesBaby

Anikonjo - I've been eating like mad!! :)


----------



## Nixilix

Me!! 11th feb :) what shall we call ourselves? Feb love bugs?


----------



## mommyof2peas

any one announced yet? like facebook? I just posted 
Bare foot? check....Pregnant? Check.... Best get in the kitchen then and make a sammich. 

LOL


----------



## patooti

Cute way to announce 2 peas.

I have told three of my closest friends and my mom and sister and my PhD supervisor (who needed to know why I was useless this week) and that's all so far. I think announcing will be fun but not sure when I'll do it.


----------



## Dani402

Nixilix said:


> Me!! 11th feb :) what shall we call ourselves? Feb love bugs?

We should be bump buddies!


----------



## Aimsterfl

Hi ladies, can I join your group? I'm 4wks 6 days, due 2/1 according to fertility friend.


----------



## fides

welcome, ladies! :)


----------



## lxb

My edd is feb 2nd :dance:


----------



## rem_82

my period pains have all but gone, and i feel pretty normal this morning. that is making me very nervous. I'm sure its all fine, but cant help panic a bit....cue ms please!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

rem_82 said:


> my period pains have all but gone, and i feel pretty normal this morning. that is making me very nervous. I'm sure its all fine, but cant help panic a bit....cue ms please!!!!

I feel pretty normal too! Early days yet for MS I reckon so I'm sure we'll get it soon enough and be like 'eurgh, I wished for THIS?' :wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nixilix said:


> Me!! 11th feb :) what shall we call ourselves? Feb love bugs?

Aww, that's cute :thumbup: I'm 11th Feb too!



mommyof2peas said:


> any one announced yet? like facebook? I just posted
> Bare foot? check....Pregnant? Check.... Best get in the kitchen then and make a sammich.
> 
> LOL

That's awesome! x


----------



## Best step mum

I dont know how to post a quote in a reply, but I have been feeling like I have been hit by a bus for the past 10 days or so (even before I knew for definate), it is the constant nausea that is really wearing me down.

I am hoping that it doesnt develop into full MS because I dont know how I am going to cope with this.

I have had slight cramping on and off all week but I looked online and apparently it is a good thing, hopefully it will vanish soon and I can start enjoying being pregnant.

We have started referring to our baby as the 'alien' I dont know why it started but it has turned into a habit! Im not sure that it was the best name that we could have chosen for it


----------



## Hanika

I'm due 7th Feb :)


----------



## tryingforno2

hi ladies!! Cogratulations on all your BFP!! i can finally say after almost 18months of trying i finally got my bfp!!! eek!! im due the 5th of February and would love to share this with you lovely lovely people :) xx


----------



## Lady Luck

Ok. I cried this morning. I never ever cry.

I especially never ever cry at _episodes of Friends_!!! Husband got up and looked worryingly like this - :argh:

No sickness yet but have heartburn radiating from my _spine_, and I am stoooopidly tired. D'ya think anyone would notice if I fell asleep at my desk? It's not like I do anything important anyway.... Much.... Oooh sugar, that's a lot of bleeding, BRB.....


----------



## tryingforno2

hi ladies!! i finally got my bfp after 18months of trying and i think im due around the 5th of feb so would it be ok to join you girls? so far my belly is feeling really heavy and my boobs are soo sore and also certain smells have started making me feel sick, i had ms all the way through with my first pregnancy so im hoping i dont with this one :) xx


----------



## Nixilix

No sore boobs here yet?! But cramps. Did frer and line quite dark :)


----------



## Anikonjo

tryingforno2 said:


> hi ladies!! Cogratulations on all your BFP!! i can finally say after almost 18months of trying i finally got my bfp!!! eek!! im due the 5th of February and would love to share this with you lovely lovely people :) xx

Congratulations Trying!! Welcome to our Feb group! You must be so excited!! I got my bfp 3 days ago and am due on Feb 4th and am beyond thrilled!! Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## bbear690

Lady Luck said:


> Ok. I cried this morning. I never ever cry.
> 
> I especially never ever cry at _episodes of Friends_!!! Husband got up and looked worryingly like this - :argh:
> 
> No sickness yet but have heartburn radiating from my _spine_, and I am stoooopidly tired. D'ya think anyone would notice if I fell asleep at my desk? It's not like I do anything important anyway.... Much.... Oooh sugar, that's a lot of bleeding, BRB.....



Lol I was crying at friends today too :) monica and chandler got their twins :)


----------



## Lady Luck

bbear690 said:


> Lol I was crying at friends today too :) monica and chandler got their twins :)

 Same one! :haha:

Am so tired! Been working very hard all day... :rofl: Been reading the birth stories, drinking hot chocolate and firing off the occasional over-complicated email to make it look like I still know what I'm talking about. Still somehow very tiring though....:sleep: 

And now I geniuinely believe that time has stopped. I have another two hours in the office and every time I look at the clock it's no more than 2 minutes later than it was last time. I may commandeer the conference room and curl up under the table. No one will notice.... :blush:


----------



## YikesBaby

Lady Luck - You sound JUST like me! :)


----------



## Lady Luck

YikesBaby said:


> Lady Luck - You sound JUST like me! :)

 Hee hee....

You're two days in front of me! I'm rapidly becoming a bit of a sad-act - keep looking for people who's tickers are in the week after mine. :haha:


----------



## Dani402

Cramped on lower right side of abdomen and spotting this am... Anyone else?? Hope it's implantation bleeding!!


----------



## jjsmummy

Hey everyone! congrats on your BFP's!!! so exciting!!! i have been feeling nauseous and dizzy with sore boobs for a couple of days, did a preg test this morning and its a faint positive :D! I think i've estimated the 11th Feb but will have to wait for scans:D.

I am in shock because this was our first cycle trying for our second! he first one took about 6 months so it was a real shock! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Is anyone else exhausted? 

I'm already in bed at 8.15 on a Friday night!! So tired :sleep:


----------



## Lady Luck

GlitterandBug said:


> Is anyone else exhausted?
> 
> I'm already in bed at 8.15 on a Friday night!! So tired :sleep:

 Me! Me! Pick me!! :yipee: Seriously I'm at that silly stage of tired when everything is getting a bit silly and giggly. Crash and burn scheduled for 21:00 hours.


I am ex-bleedin'-austed. Leaving the office in 12 minutes and counting.....:sleep:


----------



## rem_82

Lady Luck said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I was crying at friends today too :) monica and chandler got their twins :)
> 
> Same one! :haha:
> 
> Am so tired! Been working very hard all day... :rofl: Been reading the birth stories, drinking hot chocolate and firing off the occasional over-complicated email to make it look like I still know what I'm talking about. Still somehow very tiring though....:sleep:
> 
> And now I geniuinely believe that time has stopped. I have another two hours in the office and every time I look at the clock it's no more than 2 minutes later than it was last time. I may commandeer the conference room and curl up under the table. No one will notice.... :blush:Click to expand...

I am so glad im not working this time round, i dozed of on the couch this afternoon, until my 2yr old threw a train at me. if you fell asleep at work they may throw pens at you!!!


----------



## hopefuljaners

hi can i come in?im very cautiously pg with number 2!! i'm due 9th feb and so far have awful nausea, tiredness and slight cramps yesterday! xx


----------



## Dani402

jjsmummy said:


> Hey everyone! congrats on your BFP's!!! so exciting!!! i have been feeling nauseous and dizzy with sore boobs for a couple of days, did a preg test this morning and its a faint positive :D! I think i've estimated the 11th Feb but will have to wait for scans:D.
> 
> I am in shock because this was our first cycle trying for our second! he first one took about 6 months so it was a real shock!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Contests!!! Ive estimated the same due date!  today light grown spotting and slight cramping... are you getting this? Bfps were pretty dark...


----------



## jjsmummy

Dani402 said:


> jjsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! congrats on your BFP's!!! so exciting!!! i have been feeling nauseous and dizzy with sore boobs for a couple of days, did a preg test this morning and its a faint positive :D! I think i've estimated the 11th Feb but will have to wait for scans:D.
> 
> I am in shock because this was our first cycle trying for our second! he first one took about 6 months so it was a real shock!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Contests!!! Ive estimated the same due date!  today light grown spotting and slight cramping... are you getting this? Bfps were pretty dark...Click to expand...

Hey, yeah had cramping but no spotting, going to do a digi in a couple of days just to see the 'pregnant' written on :D ......... defo think we should be buddies :D


----------



## Tankmom23

I'm sooooo tired today too! I've been taking 15 min naps for the last week or so when my DD naps. Skipped it today and already regretting it, now I have to work in a few hours..ugh


----------



## fides

i'm soooooooooo tired!!! what am i doing online?! :haha:

welcome to the new ladies! :)


----------



## bbear690

fides said:


> i'm soooooooooo tired!!! what am i doing online?! :haha:
> 
> welcome to the new ladies! :)



You sound like me, so tired but still up at silly hours because I can can think about is babies lol


----------



## Jembug

Tired times here too!

With spotting I had brown cm the day before my bfp so I would have been 3+2 when I got it x


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone not got sore boobs?? Or any symptoms!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi Ladies
Can I join you?
Just got my BFP at 10dpo :) this will be #2 for us. Very cautiously excited and nervous!!

Congratulations all round!!!


----------



## bbear690

:cloud9: :)


----------



## bbear690

Are any of you getting early scans or have you got to wait til 12 weeks?


----------



## tidyroom

Hi ladies, Can I join u? I just got a surprise BFP yesterday and my DH and I were not even trying!!! But that aside I am very excited to be back in 1st tri again did not think for a second it would happen so soon!!! 

Big congratulations to everyone. xxx


----------



## tidyroom

iow_bird said:


> Hi Ladies
> Can I join you?
> Just got my BFP at 10dpo :) this will be #2 for us. Very cautiously excited and nervous!!
> 
> Congratulations all round!!!

Hi, Congratulations on your BFP. I noticed on your ticker that you breastfeed your little girl.I hope you don't mnd me asking if u are still feeding her now your pregnant? I only found out yesterday I was preg. I don't know what to do about breastfeeding. My wee girl is 10 months and feeds loads from me and I can feel my nipples getting sore already. I have heard that it is safe to continue but also heard it can cause early miscarriage. I really don't know what to do. Have you got any advice. I am confused and still in shock.

x


----------



## niknik24

I want to get an early scan I just have to wait and see what doctor says on Tuesday...
I'm also sooooo very tired it's kinda unbelievable how tired I am and sooo bloated it's uncomfortable


----------



## iow_bird

Hi Tidyroom
Congratulations!!!!
I'm planning on continuing to breastfeed until my little girl decides to stop. Theres a thread on the breastfeeding page which is for people who are pregnant and breastfeeding https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.html
xxx


----------



## iow_bird

We'll be getting a dating scan at 6weeks. I need to know everything is ok in there!


----------



## hopefuljaners

I'm going to try and get an early scan at around 8 weeks also due to two previous losses, the panic has already started to kick in about something going wrong but just have to think positively!

How's everyone's fatigue and nausea?xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

I've gone a bit scan obsessed already!! :dohh:

Got a few early ones booked with Babybond from 7 weeks but also an Early Pregnancy NHS one. I won't keep all the private scans tho once I get my 12 week one through. I've had 2 losses at 10-11 weeks so will make sure i have one then (unless my 12 week one is early then i'll have a later one!!).

I'm pretty symptom free at the moment (apart from feeling quite tired last night) but I had a 'pregnant 2-3' at 12dpo this morning so that's keeping me positive.

Hope you all have a lovely Jubilee weekend x


----------



## niknik24

Ive been tired, Very bloated but crazy thirsty at the same time so I can never make up my mind if I wanna drink more water and feel even more bloated or go thirsty lol


----------



## tidyroom

iow_bird said:


> Hi Tidyroom
> Congratulations!!!!
> I'm planning on continuing to breastfeed until my little girl decides to stop. Theres a thread on the breastfeeding page which is for people who are pregnant and breastfeeding https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.html
> xxx

Thanks for that link. Really appreciate it. xxx


----------



## ayclobes

Can I join? I just got my + at 9dpo. EDD is 2/14!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I keep waiting for the MS to kick in. I normally get it pretty bad. For some reason I won't be seeing my doctor until the 25th of June. I had a early scan at 6 weeks last time. But looks like Ill be waiting until 12 weeks. I've had some issues in the past. With my son I had extra fluid and ended up having him at 36 weeks because my waters broke, and had complete placenta previa with my youngest all the way up to 36 weeks when if moved out of the way. So I worry what this one will bring. Bah. It's strand wishing for MS. Ive always heard that when you have MS even though you feel like pooh you can rest easy that everything is healthy. 

SO come on MS!! lol


----------



## tryingforno2

Anikonjo said:


> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! Cogratulations on all your BFP!! i can finally say after almost 18months of trying i finally got my bfp!!! eek!! im due the 5th of February and would love to share this with you lovely lovely people :) xx
> 
> Congratulations Trying!! Welcome to our Feb group! You must be so excited!! I got my bfp 3 days ago and am due on Feb 4th and am beyond thrilled!! Congrats again! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks lovely! Congratualtions yourself!!! im soo excited!! how you feeling?? xx


----------



## fides

iow_bird said:


> Hi Ladies
> Can I join you?
> Just got my BFP at 10dpo :) this will be #2 for us. Very cautiously excited and nervous!!
> 
> Congratulations all round!!!




tidyroom said:


> Hi ladies, Can I join u? I just got a surprise BFP yesterday and my DH and I were not even trying!!! But that aside I am very excited to be back in 1st tri again did not think for a second it would happen so soon!!!

welcome, ladies! What EDD would you like me to put you under? We can always move you later. :)



ayclobes said:


> Can I join? I just got my + at 9dpo. EDD is 2/14!

welcome - our first Saint Valentine's Day EDD!!! :happydance:


----------



## rem_82

well this evening my pregnancy stepped up a gear. i bypassed this gear last time round. after dinner I felt pretty rough, and then i just went dizzy and queasy for bout 3 hours, then my tummy grumbled and i really wanted some salted crisps! what is that all about??? now i feel fine but reallt tired!! I will see what happens over the next few days!!
Welcome to all the newcomers. loks like feb is gonna be a busy month!!!


----------



## Nixilix

if all goes to plan then baby could be born on my bday - would be good as my dd shares dh birthday in feb too :) dont want all three of them sharing tho!


----------



## iow_bird

hey,
14th Feb for me please!!
Did another test this morning, and still positive!! yay!! It's still faint, so I'm looking forward to it getting darker! 

Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## Anikonjo

tryingforno2 said:


> Anikonjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! Cogratulations on all your BFP!! i can finally say after almost 18months of trying i finally got my bfp!!! eek!! im due the 5th of February and would love to share this with you lovely lovely people :) xx
> 
> Congratulations Trying!! Welcome to our Feb group! You must be so excited!! I got my bfp 3 days ago and am due on Feb 4th and am beyond thrilled!! Congrats again! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely! Congratualtions yourself!!! im soo excited!! how you feeling?? xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm feeling ok, I'm hungry ALOT! I figure I should eat now while I can before morning sickness kicks in. lol. Starting to feel a little nauseous if I go to long without eating, so trying to keep something in my stomach at all times. LOL. I feel kinda bloated and my bbs are definitely bigger. I'll need new clothes soon. HA! How bout you? How do u feel?


----------



## iow_bird

hehe, I don't feel pregnant at all yet! Got a few twinges in my pelvis and pretty tired, but thats about it.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I got a intelligender from ebay. I know I am supposed to wait until 10 weeks...its going to be SOOO hard LOL


----------



## rem_82

iow_bird said:


> hey,
> 14th Feb for me please!!
> Did another test this morning, and still positive!! yay!! It's still faint, so I'm looking forward to it getting darker!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!!!

A valentines baby, at least you wont need to buy your oh a gift!!! congratulations.


----------



## rem_82

Firstly, whats an inteligender??? 
I decided last night that i'm going to have to start wearing maternity bottoms. My loosest and most comfy trackie bottoms are too tight, which leaves no hope for anything else. My pelvis has started to stick out already and when i get bloated too, it pushes my little fat patch out, therefore bottoms feel tight!!! not good. Is anyone scared of putting too much weight on?? I struggld to lose it first time round, and always had like a pouch of fat, I'm trying to contrl my eating this time round. Luckily cheese toastie of the menu this time.


----------



## Jembug

I've been having dizzy spells and I'm sure my poor boobs are going to fall off, lol.
I'm not in maternity bottoms bur my bloated tummy is making my clothes tight.
It's defo a busy month! X


----------



## tryingforno2

Anikonjo said:


> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anikonjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! Cogratulations on all your BFP!! i can finally say after almost 18months of trying i finally got my bfp!!! eek!! im due the 5th of February and would love to share this with you lovely lovely people :) xx
> 
> Congratulations Trying!! Welcome to our Feb group! You must be so excited!! I got my bfp 3 days ago and am due on Feb 4th and am beyond thrilled!! Congrats again! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely! Congratualtions yourself!!! im soo excited!! how you feeling?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm feeling ok, I'm hungry ALOT! I figure I should eat now while I can before morning sickness kicks in. lol. Starting to feel a little nauseous if I go to long without eating, so trying to keep something in my stomach at all times. LOL. I feel kinda bloated and my bbs are definitely bigger. I'll need new clothes soon. HA! How bout you? How do u feel?Click to expand...


I was feeling fine, my bbs are sore and im tired but that was about it until this morning! i was just about to clean my teeth when i had to go throw up, i hadnt eaten anything so it was awful, i honestly thought i had a few weeks before sickness would start but nope getting me ealry this time. also m really bloated and my clothes are already tight..:( but on the up side of all things IM PREGNANT!!!! so it trumps everything lol!!!! 

we should defo be bump buddies :) xxx


----------



## KittyKat86

Hi everyone, i'm 5 ish weeks pregnant and due the 2nd of feb with my first  i only found out 2 days ago and it just doesn't feel real yet!! got alot of pressure down below, sore chest, very vivid dreams, very hungry and very active all of the time. Cant wait to see my little one on the screen in a few weeks time just so i know its all real!! i'm a teacher and break up from school in 5 weeks time. When are you all going to tell your bosses your pregnant? Im not back in work till sept but i'll be 20 weeks. Didn't want to tell him till after 12 but looks like its either 10 weeks or 20 weeks lol!


----------



## bbear690

I have told my boss already but only because I didn't want to lift the tables around at work :/ they are all really fine about it :)


I can't wait to go back September with a bump :) that's when all the kids will find out aswell x so excited lol


----------



## purplemwendy

I am due on Feb 7th with my first!


----------



## mommyof2peas

bbear690 said:


> I have told my boss already but only because I didn't want to lift the tables around at work :/ they are all really fine about it :)
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back September with a bump :) that's when all the kids will find out aswell x so excited lol

Where did you get your love bugs siggy. I love it :)


A intelligender is a product that is meant to be able to tell you the gender of your baby at 10 weeks. It's mostly just for fun:) But I cant wait to try https://www.intelligender.com/home.html


----------



## bbear690

We are a group on 2 ww we have been together sinnce around valentines day :) one of the girls hubbies made the sig for us :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

The 20th for me


----------



## Wanting3

I'm due on FEB 10th! So excited!!!


----------



## bbear690

I wonder if our Chinese predictors come out correct :)


----------



## dreamofabump

hey ladies can i join? ive been ttc for 3 and half years and got my :bfp: on monday. im 5 weeks preg ( going by the first day of last period ) im on :cloud9: but also very scared because its taken me so long to get here. im due 3rd of feb :happydance: 

i had period like cramps on and off for the last few days and theyve seemed to go now is that normal ? 

so excited for all of us xxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

dreamofabump said:


> hey ladies can i join? ive been ttc for 3 and half years and got my :bfp: on monday. im 5 weeks preg ( going by the first day of last period ) im on :cloud9: but also very scared because its taken me so long to get here. im due 3rd of feb :happydance:
> 
> i had period like cramps on and off for the last few days and theyve seemed to go now is that normal ?
> 
> so excited for all of us xxxxxxx

The cramps in the first few weeks are perfectly normal :) Mine are just now starting to go away. Congrats!


----------



## GlitterandBug

My Chinese Predictor says 'Girl' (as it did with DD). Got a feeling it might be but it's so early really to tell!

Anyone going to be finding out? We didn't with DD and it was a lovely surprise (although I felt she was a girl all along) but we will this time.

I love the LoveBug siggy too!


----------



## Anikonjo

dreamofabump said:


> hey ladies can i join? ive been ttc for 3 and half years and got my :bfp: on monday. im 5 weeks preg ( going by the first day of last period ) im on :cloud9: but also very scared because its taken me so long to get here. im due 3rd of feb :happydance:
> 
> i had period like cramps on and off for the last few days and theyve seemed to go now is that normal ?
> 
> so excited for all of us xxxxxxx

Welcome and Congrats!! I will be 5 weeks tomorrow too! :hugs: I've read that it is normal to have cramps especially in early pregnancy just cuz your uterus is stretching and making room for the baby to grow. If you have cramps AND bleeding at the same time then call your doctor cuz that's usually a bad sign. I know how you feel, I look up every symptom I have to make sure its normal! I'm due Feb 4th! So excited! I would say to schedule an appt with your OB and relax! Good luck to you and keep us posted! :):flower::hugs:


----------



## littlelotti1

I am so excited for my appointment in Thursday!ihope I get a better idea of our due date :)

I am also sleeping like 13 hours + a day! I have things to do, but I also sleepy!


----------



## dreamofabump

thanks for the comments has any body had there bloods done ? i had mine done friday they were 348! but cant have another one until weds as the docs are shut due to the long bank holiday :-( im just so nerous as i dont feel pregnant but i think alot of us are nervous. and congrates to all of you to xxx


----------



## Jembug

I've had lots cramps too and I've got heartburn too! Which I had in my previous pregnancies but not this early! And i don't suffer normally?

As for finding out.... We did with my first at 20 weeks and we didn't with my second- loved my surprise but I knew she was a girl :)


----------



## rem_82

ok I did the chinese predicter thing, and it says a girl...hmmm not sure im buyng it cos los of us says that!!! who knows..fingers crossed!!! 
I know they say u show earlier with each pregnancy but this is ridiculous...it is hard to explain how it shows but it does and its obvious to me and my oh. Im nervous now cos my dad is coming up next weekend and he doesnt know yet....it will be so obvious!!! hopefully it'll be baggy jumper weather!!!


----------



## cherrylee

Just had a BFP yesterday and took FRER this am :) if things go accordingly, I will be due Feburary 3rd! That is also my oldest sons birthday and his little cousin lol. 

Praying this baby is a sticky one as I had a colposcopy done on the 30th.


----------



## iow_bird

wow! there are so many of us due in Feb! :) 

I'm still feeling fine, funny crampy feelings right down low in my pelvis, and completely exhausted by around 3 pm (not great with a toddler)! And I've had a bit of an upset tummy on and off. Other than the HPTs having stonger lines I wouldn't really know I was UTD! 

Congrats to all the new people!! x x x


----------



## shocker

Hi can i join? :flower: 
If my dates are correct I'm due february 2nd! Been absoloutly exhausted all week cant remember the last time I slept so much!


----------



## shocker

sorry double post!


----------



## Seity

Due Feb 11th. No symptoms yet. I never really had any the first time, so I wouldn't mind getting lucky again.


----------



## fides

welcome to all the new ladies, andcongrats!!


----------



## cherrylee

Thank you!


----------



## cbass929

I just tested June 1st. EDD feb. 4th :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Seity said:


> Due Feb 11th. No symptoms yet. I never really had any the first time, so I wouldn't mind getting lucky again.

Same EDD as me!! Congrats! x


----------



## Nixilix

11th for me too and still no symptoms!!! Well but hungry and cramps but no sore boobies. Tet this morning was darker I think :)


----------



## JJay

:wave: I'm Jo, 35 and have just found out I'm expecting my second baby :)

Rosie was born last May and we decided to wait a year before trying again and it's taken me by surprise by happening so quickly!

By LMP I will be due on the 10th February but this will probably change when I have my scan as I know I Oved late.

Happy and Healthy 9 months everyone :flower:


----------



## Gemlou78

I tested on Friday with BFP FF says I'm due Feb 10th :happydance::happydance: Congrats to everyone :flower:


----------



## iow_bird

oooh congratulations to all the new people!! So exciting!!!
I have never been so tired in all my life!!!!


----------



## bbear690

I am really tired too :/ off for a jubilee day today so hopefully I will stay awake lol


----------



## bbear690

JJay said:


> :wave: I'm Jo, 35 and have just found out I'm expecting my second baby :)
> 
> Rosie was born last May and we decided to wait a year before trying again and it's taken me by surprise by happening so quickly!
> 
> By LMP I will be due on the 10th February but this will probably change when I have my scan as I know I Oved late.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months everyone :flower:



You will have the same gap as my younger two who are now 7 and nearly 6 x they are like twins now lol and best friends :) was hard work with a newborn and toddler but its so worth it :):) I worry this baby will break the balance but hoping as the gap is quite big they will both just take on big brother and sister role amd play all together :)


----------



## nicole844

Hi ladies!! Joining the group with a Valentines baby!! Due the 14th and just got my digi this morning!


----------



## bbear690

nicole844 said:


> Hi ladies!! Joining the group with a Valentines baby!! Due the 14th and just got my digi this morning!



Yay :) congrats hun xx amd welcome to feb2013 :)


----------



## Nixilix

Yay got 2-3 on a digi. Didn't get this far last time!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nixilix said:


> Yay got 2-3 on a digi. Didn't get this far last time!

Yay!! I love seeing the numbers change! :happydance:


----------



## Dani402

What are the tests with numbers and where do you get them? How high do they go? All I can find is digi that says PG or not PG... :-(


----------



## cbass929

anyone want to be bump buddies?? EDD Feb. 4th :)


----------



## Nixilix

I just need to save the next one til the weekend! I'm holding out I promise!

They are clearblue digital conception indicator but think its
Uk only. Xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Dani402 said:


> What are the tests with numbers and where do you get them? How high do they go? All I can find is digi that says PG or not PG... :-(



They tell you how long ago you conceived, 1-2, 2-3 and 3+ which means 3-4, 4-5 and 5+ weeks pregnant. 

You could try Amazon? Sometimes they import? 

Dani402 and Nixilix - think we're all due on the 11th! x


----------



## aimze

hi ladies...im a feb edd  4th i put it at.

no symptons but back ache an i had a few hours of very light brown spotting so bit concerned about that ..

ive got an iui baby so get to speak to fertility unit wed an hopefully hav a scan asap!

xx


----------



## Nixilix

GlitterandBug said:


> Dani402 said:
> 
> 
> What are the tests with numbers and where do you get them? How high do they go? All I can find is digi that says PG or not PG... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> They tell you how long ago you conceived, 1-2, 2-3 and 3+ which means 3-4, 4-5 and 5+ weeks pregnant.
> 
> You could try Amazon? Sometimes they import?
> 
> Dani402 and Nixilix - think we're all due on the 11th! xClick to expand...

We are!!! 2 days before my bday. How old is your dd? This one is due 2 weeks before dd 2nd birthday


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nixilix said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani402 said:
> 
> 
> What are the tests with numbers and where do you get them? How high do they go? All I can find is digi that says PG or not PG... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> They tell you how long ago you conceived, 1-2, 2-3 and 3+ which means 3-4, 4-5 and 5+ weeks pregnant.
> 
> You could try Amazon? Sometimes they import?
> 
> Dani402 and Nixilix - think we're all due on the 11th! xClick to expand...
> 
> We are!!! 2 days before my bday. How old is your dd? This one is due 2 weeks before dd 2nd birthdayClick to expand...

Aww that's lovely. My DD is nearly 20 months so she'll be 2 and 4 months when this baby is born. Hopefully the terrible twos will have gone by then!!


----------



## Nixilix

They seem to just have hit here at 15 months!


----------



## Brunette_21

Im due my baby bump on the 6th of feb wish the months would go quicker xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nixilix said:


> They seem to just have hit here at 15 months!

Oh dear but at least they should be gone by next Feb!! 

DD's tantrums have ramped it up a gear in the recent weeks! Nothing horrendous but still would quite like the phase to pass sooner rather than later :wacko:


----------



## iow_bird

hey glitter, we're going to have a very similar age gap! My DD will be about 2yrs and 4months when new LO comes along! 
We're having minor tantrums here too, nothing major, but I'm hoping it doesn't get to much worse!! I'm shattered and have no patience at the moment!


----------



## Cilnia

I am due Feb 13th! :) How exciting....


----------



## GlitterandBug

iow_bird said:


> hey glitter, we're going to have a very similar age gap! My DD will be about 2yrs and 4months when new LO comes along!
> We're having minor tantrums here too, nothing major, but I'm hoping it doesn't get to much worse!! I'm shattered and have no patience at the moment!

It's wearing isn't it? DD is such a good girl 95% of the time but the days that she decides to be the devil incarnate are the days that i find hard. Luckily DH is considerate of this and takes the reigns when she's in the middle of a mother of a meltdown!!!


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm due feb 12th! I have a ds who is almost 2. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

HollySSmith said:


> I'm due feb 12th! I have a ds who is almost 2. :)

Congrats! Is that your DS in your avatar? He is VERY cute!!


----------



## HollySSmith

GlitterandBug said:


> HollySSmith said:
> 
> 
> I'm due feb 12th! I have a ds who is almost 2. :)
> 
> Congrats! Is that your DS in your avatar? He is VERY cute!!Click to expand...

Thank you! It is my son though he's much bigger now lol.


----------



## fides

Nixilix said:


> They seem to just have hit here at 15 months!

oh no!! :hugs: i certainly hope my son doesn't hit it early at 15 months, because we'll be in the midst of dealing with a newborn by then, lol! :haha:


----------



## countrygirl86

bbear690 said:


> Are any of you getting early scans or have you got to wait til 12 weeks?

I'm going in at 6 weeks for a dating scan :happydance:



iow_bird said:


> We'll be getting a dating scan at 6weeks. I need to know everything is ok in there!

Me too! 



Brunette_21 said:


> Im due my baby bump on the 6th of feb wish the months would go quicker xx

I agree, I'd just like to get to the point where I can tell people safely!


----------



## Brunette_21

countrygirl86 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you getting early scans or have you got to wait til 12 weeks?
> 
> I'm going in at 6 weeks for a dating scan :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> We'll be getting a dating scan at 6weeks. I need to know everything is ok in there!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Im due my baby bump on the 6th of feb wish the months would go quicker xxClick to expand...
> 
> I agree, I'd just like to get to the point where I can tell people safely!Click to expand...

Yeh im the same what symptoms have you had so far


----------



## tryingforno2

cbass929 said:


> anyone want to be bump buddies?? EDD Feb. 4th :)

I'd love to be your bump buddy lovely :) EDD Feb 5th xxx


----------



## ayclobes

I'm due feb 14th! we have a furbaby--if that counts :)


----------



## Jembug

My 3 year old is still have temper tantrums! My 16 month old is ok at the min... Hope I've not jinxed it! X


----------



## countrygirl86

Brunette_21 said:


> Yeh im the same what symptoms have you had so far

Sore boobs, twingey pain when I sneeze, sensitivity to smells, a little extra sleepiness. You?


----------



## Brunette_21

countrygirl86 said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh im the same what symptoms have you had so far
> 
> Sore boobs, twingey pain when I sneeze, sensitivity to smells, a little extra sleepiness. You?Click to expand...

Sore boobs, cramps on occassions, nausea, sneezing alot, trapped wind, needing to pee alot, tired, weird feeling in my right side, always hungry.


----------



## Best step mum

I have just got a strange notion that I really want a Big Mac, omg I don't even like McDonald's?!?

OH thinks that it is definitely a craving because normally when mcd's is mentionned my answer is always " do u want me to be sick?"


----------



## cbass929

tryingforno2 said:


> cbass929 said:
> 
> 
> anyone want to be bump buddies?? EDD Feb. 4th :)
> 
> I'd love to be your bump buddy lovely :) EDD Feb 5th xxxClick to expand...

Awesome!! YAY!!! lol :happydance:

Do you have any symptoms yet? When did you get you :bfp:


----------



## Carolinas

Hi there,
I'm due around Feb the 6th.Waiting for my 8 week scan on the 27th of June. Trying to feel relaxed but this is my first, want it all to go smoothly!
Feeling a little crampy and have a horrid headache for the last few days.
Does anyone know a gentle prenatal? I have a very sensitive tummy.
Thanks


----------



## iow_bird

hehe, I am so exhausted!!! I have never been this tired ever! I think it's probably cos I'm still breastfeeding DD, so thats a lot of extra work my body is doing right now!!!
I've also got a sore back and funny twingy cramps.
Off to the Drs this afternoon after work to get it confirmed. Is it weird that I'm really worried that they'll tell me I'm not pregnant..... I must have done at least 10 positive tests by now!!


----------



## YikesBaby

ayclobes said:


> I'm due feb 14th! we have a furbaby--if that counts :)

Furbabies definitely count. I love our little man like he's a kid and can't possibly imagine life without him. :thumbup:


----------



## bbear690

Talking of fur baby's what pets do we all have ?

We have a boxer pup she is 19 months old and crazy lol but fab with kids she is called lolly


We have a cat called Meeito x he is the boss lol

2 baby bunnies ( told the kids we could have them before I got pg ) picked them up last week called cookie and biscuit

My son has a trantula called sparkles, she is nice as long as she stays behind glass lol

Tropical fish for my eldest daughter who has special needs, they are her favourite ):)


----------



## Canisa

ME! Due Feb 6th as per the online calenders!! My first doc appt will be on 20th June!!


----------



## number2woohoo

Good luck guys. Take me off the list - I'll be heading over to the Loss Support forums after a miscarriage today. All the best for your little babies xoxo


----------



## GlitterandBug

number2woohoo said:


> Good luck guys. Take me off the list - I'll be heading over to the Loss Support forums after a miscarriage today. All the best for your little babies xoxo

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## bbear690

number2woohoo said:


> Good luck guys. Take me off the list - I'll be heading over to the Loss Support forums after a miscarriage today. All the best for your little babies xoxo

Really sorry :(:( so sad x


----------



## rem_82

number2woohoo said:


> Good luck guys. Take me off the list - I'll be heading over to the Loss Support forums after a miscarriage today. All the best for your little babies xoxo

Oh hunni i'm really sorry, Take care of yourself.:hugs:


----------



## Lady Luck

So sorry honey. :hugs:


----------



## YikesBaby

Oh number2, I am so sorry for your loss. 

((hugs))


----------



## ClaireJ23

I am due 9th Feb with my first :)


----------



## Seity

I haven't even told my husband I'm pregnant yet or called my midwife to make an appointment. I'm away on vacation, so I can't schedule one until I get home. I suspect I'll get an early scan because of my age.


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read that number 2 xxx


----------



## Lady Luck

ClaireJ23 said:


> I am due 9th Feb with my first :)

 Congrats honey! :happydance:

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy next nine months. :kiss:


----------



## fides

number2, i'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## fides

ClaireJ23 said:


> I am due 9th Feb with my first :)




Canisa said:


> ME! Due Feb 6th as per the online calenders!! My first doc appt will be on 20th June!!

welcome, ladies, and congrats!


----------



## tidyroom

number2woohoo said:


> Good luck guys. Take me off the list - I'll be heading over to the Loss Support forums after a miscarriage today. All the best for your little babies xoxo

So sorry to hear this. Big hugs.xxx


----------



## countrygirl86

iow_bird said:


> hehe, I am so exhausted!!! I have never been this tired ever! I think it's probably cos I'm still breastfeeding DD, so thats a lot of extra work my body is doing right now!!!
> I've also got a sore back and funny twingy cramps.
> Off to the Drs this afternoon after work to get it confirmed. Is it weird that I'm really worried that they'll tell me I'm not pregnant..... I must have done at least 10 positive tests by now!!

I was worried about that too! When I went to my doctor last week they said there was a 'faint' line and the nurse didn't seem convinced but my doctor was fine lol I've had lots of positive tests but my lack of symptoms has me worried a bit! 



bbear690 said:


> Talking of fur baby's what pets do we all have ?
> 
> We have a boxer pup she is 19 months old and crazy lol but fab with kids she is called lolly
> 
> 
> We have a cat called Meeito x he is the boss lol
> 
> 2 baby bunnies ( told the kids we could have them before I got pg ) picked them up last week called cookie and biscuit
> 
> My son has a trantula called sparkles, she is nice as long as she stays behind glass lol
> 
> Tropical fish for my eldest daughter who has special needs, they are her favourite ):)

I have a 4 year old mini australian shepherd named Wrigley :) Sounds like you have a full house!



number2woohoo said:


> Good luck guys. Take me off the list - I'll be heading over to the Loss Support forums after a miscarriage today. All the best for your little babies xoxo

So sorry number2 :hugs:


----------



## jimjam112

Hi everyone due Feb 6th with my second!!!


----------



## rem_82

hey, I been feeling so sick the last few days, but this morning i woke to a rumbling tummy, ate an apple, then i crashed on the sofa, and woke up starving. I've not eaten loads tday as I'm weary about what I eat, or my tummy is, but I am so hungry I cant stop eating. But I feel se weak too. Its such a strange feeling. Like nothing is enough.


----------



## tryingforno2

cbass929 said:


> tryingforno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbass929 said:
> 
> 
> anyone want to be bump buddies?? EDD Feb. 4th :)
> 
> I'd love to be your bump buddy lovely :) EDD Feb 5th xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! YAY!!! lol :happydance:
> 
> Do you have any symptoms yet? When did you get you :bfp:Click to expand...

:happydance: Great!!! I do have really sore boobs and bloating at the minute, plus im abit sensitive to smells and abit of nausea.....

i got my first faint BFP on Wednesday 30th May and then one everyday til friday and on Saturday the 2nd june got a pregnant 2-3 on a clearblue!! very exciting!! What about you?

I am seriously on :cloud9:


----------



## Jembug

I did a test today and it said 3+ so little bean must be growing?
Think I've been feeling sick, I heaved over the toilet!
Anyone hate the world, I soooo mad with Life, everyone is driving me mad!


----------



## fpcco08

I'm due on February 4 with my first :)


----------



## fides

jimjam112 said:


> Hi everyone due Feb 6th with my second!!!




fpcco08 said:


> I'm due on February 4 with my first :)

welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## niknik24

Hey all so my hormone levels are really high Sotheby's doctor tells me but forgot to ask the number but it still puts my mind at rest...
How are you all


----------



## niknik24

Opps lol


----------



## iow_bird

hi
Congratulations to all the newbies!!

I'm not feeling sick at the moment, which is nice! I had hyperemisis with my DD so I'm hoping I don't get any this time around!! I'm all crampy and twingy feeling though, and loads and loads of cm....urgh! AF should have been due today or tomorrw and I have to keep checking!!! My nice line on my preggy test is getting nice and dark now though!!


----------



## Dani402

I read somewhere that hormone levels that are "too high" can indicate a problem with pregnancy...is this true? I got a DARK bfp at only 10dpo, a week before AF was due, and this kinda'...yeah...?


----------



## iow_bird

Dani: Congrats on your BFP! HPT's don't measure the level of HCG, maybe the HPT you used had lots of dye on? Or your dates are out, ovulated early etc. There is so much to worry about in early pregnancy I wouldn't worry about having a nice strong BFP!
xxx


----------



## rem_82

Morning ladies, how are we this dreary morning??
Had an awful dream last night, I was in a room, somewhere and all these bugs and scorpians come out of nowhere and tried to climb on me!!! yuck feel like disinfecting my skin!!! I wonder what thats all about! definitely need to think about getting a dream book.
Since i'm not feelig sick, except starving sick, I'm going to try and excercise. A friend of mine said you can do zumba until you are 30 weeks! but you have to be careful! I also found a prenatal pilates video on you tube so will do that too!!!


----------



## iow_bird

are any of you feeling bloated already?? I'm only 4 weeks and had to leave my jeans unbuttoned today, and am sat here in my comfy pj bottoms cos everything else is so tight :( I feel like a whale already!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

I'm bloated too I'm also about 4 weeks! 

I've just been to the doctors to show them my tests and book in. I'm actually a bit disappointed as I asked could we do beta bloods as I suffered a chemical in October and was booked in for a lap & dye this coming tue. I just wanted to know my numbers are good and doubling but she said no :wacko: to cancel the op and just wait for a midwife appointment which could be 8 weeks away. 

So i'll be driving myself crazy from now till then...it's seems so long to wait!


----------



## patooti

I was SO SO bloated last week that I thought I would die. Now today I feel a little bit better. I can only eat small amounts, and not too much protein or heavy carbs and did a lot of walking today and seemed to help.

Then on the other hand every time I feel slightly better I get terrified. I got two VERY clear HPTs on day 33 of what should have been a 28 day cycle (probably O'd on day 15). I'm 5w + 4d now and I'm SO worried about everything. Every twinge, every lack of twinge. 

This is my first, I'm 38. I cried after talking to my sister (7 years younger than me and has a DS 5 and a DD 3) and she told me I was being silly and that it was going to be a LOOOOOONG 9 months for my hubby. Well I cry at everything... :)


----------



## Best step mum

patooti said:


> I was SO SO bloated last week that I thought I would die. Now today I feel a little bit better. I can only eat small amounts, and not too much protein or heavy carbs and did a lot of walking today and seemed to help.
> 
> Then on the other hand every time I feel slightly better I get terrified. I got two VERY clear HPTs on day 33 of what should have been a 28 day cycle (probably O'd on day 15). I'm 5w + 4d now and I'm SO worried about everything. Every twinge, every lack of twinge.
> 
> This is my first, I'm 38. I cried after talking to my sister (7 years younger than me and has a DS 5 and a DD 3) and she told me I was being silly and that it was going to be a LOOOOOONG 9 months for my hubby. Well I cry at everything... :)


I have been crying at everything too - complete disaster!

My bloating has all but disappeared now, although im trying to eat as much healthy food as I can to stop me feeling so crap. Although Im the same as you and reacting to every single cramp. 

I spoke to the midwife this morning about getting booked in for a first appointment so hopefully it will be sometime around 16th/17th July. It seems like so far away!


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Guys.... I am due on Feb. 12 according to FF.

Had a m/c in January and am terrified.

Any of you ladies around 4 weeks NOT have any symptoms yet?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jessica28 said:


> Hey Guys.... I am due on Feb. 12 according to FF.
> 
> Had a m/c in January and am terrified.
> 
> Any of you ladies around 4 weeks NOT have any symptoms yet?

Congrats! I'm due the 11th. Pretty symptomfree still too - feel v v slightly nauseous but nothing remotely big deal. Try not to worry, it's early yet and on average symptoms kick in from 5-6 weeks onwards. I'm sorry for your loss - I know how worrying it can be after a mc but stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## Seity

I don't think it matter if it's dark early as long as you aren't having bleeding and/or cramps. My line was really dark at 11 dpo and I feel great. No symptoms yet, but I never had any with my first pregnancy, so it doesn't bother me to feel great. I'm going to enjoy it in case that changes. Seems like most women don't get symptoms until around 6 weeks anyway.


----------



## Lady Luck

:hi:


Jessica28 said:


> Hey Guys.... I am due on Feb. 12 according to FF.
> 
> Had a m/c in January and am terrified.
> 
> Any of you ladies around 4 weeks NOT have any symptoms yet?

 Hi sweetie :hi:

I didn't have anything at 4 weeks bar sore boobs, which I get as part of MS anyway. Starting to get twinges of nausea and heartburn now, but nothing major. There's a thread in here called "Feeling Fine gang" or similar - have a look in there. You're really not alone - my mother had no symptoms til 8 weeks with my sister. Threw her heels up for months with me though :haha:

I lost a LO back in 2010 so am working very hard not to be nervous this time around. I know it's easy say hard do, but try not to stress. The thing that keeps me from freaking out is that I'm doing everything I can for this little bubble. The rest is in the hands of Ma Nature and fate. 

:hugs:

Lady Luck xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all

i just got my bfp and i would be due feb 16, this is my 3rd pregnancy im hoping this one sticks around !!!!!!!!!!!

xox congrats and h&h to everyone xo


----------



## ayclobes

My u/s is scheduled for july 2! how soon do i have my 1st prenatal appt?! I'm due February 14!


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: I'm due Feb 15th x x x


----------



## countrygirl86

rem_82 - I did zumba before I found out but I won't be continuing, it was pretty intense! I've ordered a prenatal yoga dvd to start though.

Jessica28 - I'm at 5 weeks and have had barely any symptoms. You aren't alone and it's normal for some people to have nothing at this point!


----------



## Amanda1984

I am due 2-11-13!!! Which is also my 2 year olds birthday


----------



## Nixilix

Amanda1984 said:


> I am due 2-11-13!!! Which is also my 2 year olds birthday

Same date as me and DD will be 2 on 24th! Same date as husband so dont want all 3 sharing a bday!! Mine is 13th so we will have a very busy month!


----------



## Amanda1984

NIXILIX---- How funny!!! Good luck to us all... Hope these babies come a little early don't want any sharing birthdays... CONGRATS


----------



## mommyof2peas

THis is number 4 and I havent really had any symptoms yet either. Once in a while I feel off. but thats about it. I had really bad MS with the last two so I keep waiting for it to kick in


----------



## Jembug

How funny that this one is due on my Lo's 2nd birthday too!!!
Be interesting to see if they arrive then?

My tummy is sooooo bloated! Don't want my husband to see me naked, hate all this part of pregnancy but love the rest.


----------



## countrygirl86

Funny that there's no one on here due Feb 8th!


----------



## bbear690

I'm sure there will be Hun xxx this is getting fuller everyday :)


----------



## littlelotti1

I have a 38.4 fever (101.2) and I am really worried.


----------



## Jembug

Is there an advice line you can call?
I had full blown flu at 30 weeks pregnant and the hospital said that my baby was fine and my body will protect her. All you can take is paracetomol, hope you got someone with you to give you a hug? Xx


----------



## StefanyAnne

According to my lmp I'm due Feb 5th! I have my first ultrasound on 6/25 :)


----------



## lalackyums

Due Feb. 13 2013, just got first BFP today!


----------



## dreamofabump

hey ladies how it all goin? i still got no symthoms just tired i guess but had my bloods done last friday they were 348 hcg and then had them done again yesterday and they were 2443 so happy its doubling as it should. i got another blood test monday. was so worried as lack of symthoms i keep forgetting i am pregnant lol xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Good numbers! 

Anyone done a digi and got 3+ yet? Only got one left so don't want to risk getting 2-3 Again haha!


----------



## Jessica28

Nix - I am 4w6d and 2 nights ago, I got 1-2 weeks... Don't have another digi either...


----------



## Wiggler

I got 1-2 on the digi again yesterday, but thats to be expected as I'm not even 4 weeks yet, I might do one at the weekend though x x x


----------



## Nixilix

I got 2-3 on Monday and am trying to hold out til tomorrow at earliest! It 1-2 last Thursday xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm hoping for a 3+ on Sat - FX! Got my 2-3 last Sat so thinking if hcg is rising as it should then that's when i'll hopefully see it! x


----------



## char63

Just got my BFP!! Due date is Feb 11th!!:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats!!!! x x x


----------



## jjsmummy

char63 said:


> Just got my BFP!! Due date is Feb 11th!!:happydance:

Congrats! There is quite a few of us for the 11th :D very busy month! How you feeling?


----------



## GlitterandBug

jjsmummy said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my BFP!! Due date is Feb 11th!!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats! There is quite a few of us for the 11th :D very busy month! How you feeling?Click to expand...

Congratulations!!

I'm another on the 11th x


----------



## Seity

lol - Yep Feb 11th is a popular day. Although, I came up with that based on OV. I suspect my midwife will assign me the 13th based on LMP.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Seity said:


> lol - Yep Feb 11th is a popular day. Although, I came up with that based on OV. I suspect my midwife will assign me the 13th based on LMP.

Based on LMP my midwife will put my EDD as 6th Feb but I know when I ov'd so will stick with the 11th until proven otherwise! Lol!


----------



## Jembug

I got a 3+ on Tuesday... I think I'm six weeks this Sunday? X


----------



## char63

jjsmummy said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my BFP!! Due date is Feb 11th!!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats! There is quite a few of us for the 11th :D very busy month! How you feeling?Click to expand...

 Im feeling fine, just sore boobs, but not that sore.


----------



## Lady Luck

Got a 2-3 weeks on a CB Digi this morning - right on time. :happydance:

Still early days and still taking nothing for granted, but.... :cloud9:


----------



## Best step mum

> I got a 3+ on Tuesday... I think I'm six weeks this Sunday? X

I'm the same - 6 weeks on sunday. It is my mums 60th birthday on sunday as well so we are going to tell her then, she will be over the moon - I know that it is a bit early to tell anyone but I hate keeping secrets from my mum!

I also had a call from the midwife yesterday about my referal, they dont want to see me until 11 weeks, is this normal? I wont even have seen a doctor or anything until then, I have just seen people posting on here about blood tests to confirm that HCG is rising as it should be but I havent be offered anything like that.


----------



## Jembug

I'm from the uk... I've booked the doctors for next Thursday and he will refer me to the midwife, which I then book. I see the midwife who gives me the scan number to arrange my scan at twelve weeks. That what I've done in previous pregnancies but my friend in the same town as me- but different doctors- did hers all different? I guess I won't know until I see the doctor?

Dont you have to see the doctor to refer you? X


----------



## Jembug

Oh and as for hgc- think they only check that at EPU??


----------



## Best step mum

> I'm from the uk... I've booked the doctors for next Thursday and he will refer me to the midwife, which I then book. I see the midwife who gives me the scan number to arrange my scan at twelve weeks. That what I've done in previous pregnancies but my friend in the same town as me- but different doctors- did hers all different? I guess I won't know until I see the doctor?
> 
> Dont you have to see the doctor to refer you? X

Thanks for the reply, When I called my doctors they just get details over the phone from you and then send a referral automatically without seeing you - Im not one for bloodtests (terrified of needles) but I think that I would just like confirmation that I have not imagined everything!


----------



## Nixilix

It's no common in the uk to have blood tests unless having treatment or they can't
Find pregnancy. 

My doctors you just call and make appt with midwife and they sort out your scan too. Appt usually at 9 weeks ish x


----------



## GlitterandBug

I haven't told my surgery/midwife yet - prob will next week. You give the receptionist your details and they let the midwife know. Not sure when i'll be seen because we've moved since having DD (and that midwife was crazy!!). As far as I know tho, they'll sort my scan etc.


----------



## Wiggler

My surgery you have to have an appointment with a GP first and then they refer you to the MW, its so much hassle :( x x x


----------



## YikesBaby

I had an appointment at 5+3 with MW - but we didn't really do anything. I have another one at 8+3 and then my scan and genetic testing bloodwork at 12 weeks... I hope something happens at 8 weeks though, as it doesn't feel real yet at all. :)


----------



## countrygirl86

Nixilix said:


> Good numbers!
> 
> Anyone done a digi and got 3+ yet? Only got one left so don't want to risk getting 2-3 Again haha!

I got a 3+ at 15/16dpo! I just hope that means the thing is growing like crazy in there!



YikesBaby said:


> I had an appointment at 5+3 with MW - but we didn't really do anything. I have another one at 8+3 and then my scan and genetic testing bloodwork at 12 weeks... I hope something happens at 8 weeks though, as it doesn't feel real yet at all. :)

I don't know if it'll feel real for me until I feel it kicking!


----------



## littlelotti1

I saw my baby's heartbeat today!!!!! I am soooo happy :D


----------



## moonlit

Due 9th Feb :)


----------



## Jessica28

Wow....as early as 5 weeks?!


----------



## Jembug

Wow, not everyone gets to see one early on! Did you get scanned because your feeling unwell? Did they give you an edd? X


----------



## GlitterandBug

That's great you saw the HB! How many weeks are you?


----------



## daisydaisy83

Hi everyone, I'm 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant with my first baby after just three months of trying :) According to online calculators that makes my due date 31st January, but my GP has worked out 5th Feb (by disregarding my cycle length). So as I don't know which is more accurate, but have heard first babies are usually late, I will join the February bunch!

I've had sickness pretty bad (though on and off) since I found out, as well as dizziness and very sore boobs. I'm a bit afraid to get excited just yet, as I am aware it is early days and a lot can go wrong... Here's hoping the midwife will give me some reassurance at my first appointment on Monday! In the meantime this looks like a supportive place to meet others in the same boat, so I look forward to chatting to you all :flower:


----------



## rem_82

hey everyone. I think the way they do it in UK is really annoying, as you dont really get told anything. But in USA they pay for healthcare so they get treated so much better. I wish we could have a scan at 8 weeks and blood tests with immediate results. I dont think we even get told about HCG blood tsts??? 
The last 2 days Ive been exhausted and keep nodding of, much to my ds's annoyance. I'm also having to eat really regularly or I feel sick. Its not a great feeling. We trying to think of a reason to have an early scan.


----------



## faith2bmum

Hi everyone can I join you? I'm due 9th Feb, its nice to have so many bump buddies x


----------



## Lady Luck

Congrats to Faith and Daisy!! :yipee:


----------



## Millana

I would like to join this thread too!!! Per due date calculator, I am due on Feb. 10 with my 2nd baby.


----------



## littlelotti1

Well I guess I am I between six and seven weeks along and it was a very happy surprise to find out! I guess I should join a January group lol!


----------



## littlelotti1

And what is an edd?


----------



## Lady Luck

littlelotti1 said:


> And what is an edd?

 Estimated Due Date, honey. :flower:

Or Enormous Dark-chocolate Danish... Oooooh Danish..... :munch:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lady Luck said:


> littlelotti1 said:
> 
> 
> And what is an edd?
> 
> Estimated Due Date, honey. :flower:
> 
> Or Enormous Dark-chocolate Danish... Oooooh Danish..... :munch:Click to expand...

Personally, I like the second version best :thumbup:


----------



## Lady Luck

I'll order for you too then Glitzy. :winkwink:

Not actually too into sweet this time round. All the things I've really fancied so far have been garlicky or meat.

Little tip though - do not use the sentence "Oh, I'm really in the mood for meat" around an ex-squaddie husband. He will wet his trousers. :blush:


----------



## littlelotti1

She said the 23 of January but that is impossible, cause we did not bd in that time period, sooo I am thinking more like 27 or so. But the baby was only .3 cm and she said yeah that could be 6 or 7 weeks but on the bump it says it should be .6 cm at six weeks :/. She didn't even mention it being small though.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lady Luck said:


> I'll order for you too then Glitzy. :winkwink:
> 
> Not actually too into sweet this time round. All the things I've really fancied so far have been garlicky or meat.
> 
> Little tip though - do not use the sentence "Oh, I'm really in the mood for meat" around an ex-squaddie husband. He will wet his trousers. :blush:

Oh bloody hell!! My pelvic floors nearly gave way!!! Hahahahaha!! :rofl:

I've discovered i'm actually off carbs and craving, yup, MEAT!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lady Luck

GlitterandBug said:


> Oh bloody hell!! My pelvic floors nearly gave way!!! Hahahahaha!! :rofl:
> 
> I've discovered i'm actually off carbs and craving, yup, MEAT!! :winkwink:

 :rofl:

Husby is making me beef stew and cheese and garlic mash tonight. :cloud9: Knew I married him for a reason....

And the reason is.... MEAT!! :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lady Luck said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Oh bloody hell!! My pelvic floors nearly gave way!!! Hahahahaha!! :rofl:
> 
> I've discovered i'm actually off carbs and craving, yup, MEAT!! :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Husby is making me beef stew and cheese and garlic mash tonight. :cloud9: Knew I married him for a reason....
> 
> And the reason is.... MEAT!! :haha:Click to expand...

That sounds amazing!! Well done to your DH and his MEAT!!!


----------



## Lady Luck

GlitterandBug said:


> That sounds amazing!! Well done to your DH and his MEAT!!!

 :rofl: I'll let him know you are a big fan of his meaty goodness. :winkwink:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lady Luck said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing!! Well done to your DH and his MEAT!!!
> 
> :rofl: I'll let him know you are a big fan of his meaty goodness. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I most definitely am. I'm sure he'll be over the moon :winkwink:


----------



## Kellen

I'm due 2/13 according to the online calculators. This will be our first. We had a loss Feb 19th, so our new bean will help us celebrate life.


----------



## Jembug

Lady luck I just spat my drink out! Made me giggle.
Talking of meat, anyone gone off sex? 

Welcome lovely new ladies x


----------



## Best step mum

I wouldn't say gone off, but I'm finding that I'm getting bad cramps afterwards although I checked online and this is normal apparently. They just make me not quite in the mood because I know what is going to happen afterwards :-(


----------



## Jembug

I had a bleed after sex in my previous pregnancy so maybe that's on my mind?

Think my morning sickness has kicked in today. Reassuring but I forgot how awful it makes you feel.


----------



## Septemberborn

my calculations say....... due Feb 12th :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

No sex here, I have had 2 MC since march, I'm being super careful this time :haha:

x x x


----------



## Jessica28

No sex for me at all in the first trimester. Was advised last time to not have sex for 9 weeks but we thought the doc was a joke and did it a couple of times anyway and we had a m/c in January so OH doesn't get to touch me for quite some time. He doesn't mind though since there are other ways to satisfy...lol


----------



## fides

just dropping in quickly - welcome to all the new moms, let me know if i mispelled or skipped anyone by accident. :)



littlelotti1 said:


> I saw my baby's heartbeat today!!!!! I am soooo happy :D

yay!!! so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

I still feel the same as always. A few twinges here and there, but that's to be expected. I finally told my husband about the baby yesterday and he's adjusting to the shock better than I expected. Today we drove for 11 hours to get home, so now I can call my midwife and schedule an appointment.


----------



## jme84

I am a little paranoid to start posting in pregnancy threads after early mc last month. Here I go according to my obs office I am due Feb 4 but I didn't o until cd 22 so I think that will end up being pushed back after first scan.


----------



## Seity

Sticky dust jme84. I seem to recall reading you're most fertile right after a MC, so good chance this one is here to stay.


----------



## jme84

Thanks I hope so. My hcg is increasing much better this time and doc is keeping a closer eye on me.


----------



## rem_82

Looks like i missed a lot last night. Everyone talking about meat and sex....god was there a full moon last night???? I gone of sex, I dont have the energy. It's funny, I always thought my oh would be the type to not want sex when I'm pg, but he doesnt seem to mind.
Feeling so dizzy today, everytime I get up I feel like I'm going to pass out. Never felt so awful. Just made an appointment at the docs cos I feel so terrible.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jembug said:


> Lady luck I just spat my drink out! Made me giggle.
> Talking of meat, anyone gone off sex?
> 
> Welcome lovely new ladies x

Yea completely. Poor OH - i think he feels all i wanted him for was his sperm :winkwink:


----------



## Jembug

Im sure that's what my husband thinks too, but I'm trying to make an effort, ha ha.
I've been dizzy but I'm fine today, I think?


----------



## Nixilix

Id gone off sex til I got reading 50 shades ;)


----------



## bayam

Hi everyone! can i be on the list too? According to online calculator..i'm due on feb 10th...


----------



## bbear690

Nixilix said:


> Id gone off sex til I got reading 50 shades ;)

Haha me too :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

Hey ladies, can I join. Found out this morning Im Pregnant :happydance: very early stages but so excited and due in february. 

Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

bbear690 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Id gone off sex til I got reading 50 shades ;)
> 
> Haha me too :)Click to expand...

I clearly need this book!!!!


----------



## Lady Luck

Jembug said:


> Lady luck I just spat my drink out! Made me giggle.
> Talking of meat, anyone gone off sex?
> 
> Welcome lovely new ladies x

 Oh help - we've gone from Meat to not swallowing! :haha:

Ahem. Apologies ladies, my sense of humour is pretty robust... :blush:


----------



## Seity

I don't go off sex. I just get hornier. Unfortunately, my husband goes off sex because he can't help knowing there's a baby in there. Not fair because it's the one time we don't have to worry about getting pregnant.


----------



## laura886

hi ladies i found out i was pregnant on 1/6/12 after trying for 18 months, i have pcos and had lap and dye and ovarian drilling on 1/5/12 so im guessing surgery worked :) i have had 2 scans first scan showed nothing second scan they could see an empty sac measuring 2.4mm i have another scan on tuesday, i am thinking i am about 4 weeks. i have also been getting my hcg levels checked every 48 hours they started off at 78 then 199,386 and now are 899. anyone else had early scan or hcg levels checked?


----------



## bbear690

I haven't Laura but just wanted to say congratulations xx


----------



## jme84

I haven't had early scans wish I had but they have been checking my hcg. Hcg was 44, 257,614.


----------



## rem_82

what is this 50 shades book please????


----------



## Seity

There's no reason for me to get an early scan or hcg taken. I do get a scan at 8 weeks to double check my dates, so that when they do the NT scan they can be sure that it's in the necessary time frame needed for accuracy.


----------



## GlitterandBug

rem_82 said:


> what is this 50 shades book please????

It's about a guy called Mr Grey apparently and I think he's a bit of a horny/kinky buggar :winkwink:


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x

You too lovely :hugs: 



Ladies all this talk of sex is making me heave :rofl: when I was pregnant with Alfie we only dtd three times, poor ash :haha: 

Xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charlotte-xo said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x
> 
> You too lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies all this talk of sex is making me heave :rofl: when I was pregnant with Alfie we only dtd three times, poor ash :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Yea, i'm not feeling the romance for DH at the moment. Last time we did it hardly at all in pregnancy until I wanted DD out at the end and demanded we do it :rofl:


----------



## countrygirl86

rem_82 said:


> hey everyone. I think the way they do it in UK is really annoying, as you dont really get told anything. But in USA they pay for healthcare so they get treated so much better. I wish we could have a scan at 8 weeks and blood tests with immediate results. I dont think we even get told about HCG blood tsts???
> The last 2 days Ive been exhausted and keep nodding of, much to my ds's annoyance. I'm also having to eat really regularly or I feel sick. Its not a great feeling. We trying to think of a reason to have an early scan.

I'm in Canada and my doctor is sending me for a 'dating scan' next week when I should be 6 weeks. Then my next will be at 12 weeks. I haven't had any blood tests.

I've had light brown tinged CM after sex everytime since but not blood, is this normal?


----------



## laura886

jme84 said:


> I haven't had early scans wish I had but they have been checking my hcg. Hcg was 44, 257,614.

hiya jme84, how far were you when your hcg was 614?


----------



## fides

charlotte-xo said:


> Hey ladies, can I join. Found out this morning Im Pregnant :happydance: very early stages but so excited and due in february.
> 
> Xx




laura886 said:


> hi ladies i found out i was pregnant on 1/6/12 after trying for 18 months, i have pcos and had lap and dye and ovarian drilling on 1/5/12 so im guessing surgery worked :) i have had 2 scans first scan showed nothing second scan they could see an empty sac measuring 2.4mm i have another scan on tuesday, i am thinking i am about 4 weeks. i have also been getting my hcg levels checked every 48 hours they started off at 78 then 199,386 and now are 899. anyone else had early scan or hcg levels checked?

welcome, ladies, and congrats to you and the other new girls - what date in February would you two like to be down for? we can change it later if needed. :)


----------



## Wiggler

charlotte-xo said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x
> 
> You too lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies all this talk of sex is making me heave :rofl: when I was pregnant with Alfie we only dtd three times, poor ash :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Haha, I'm the same, Poor OH, he puts baby in, then we don't do anything til near my EDD then 4 hours later I'm in labour :rofl: Happened with both of my kids so I'm doing the same this time :haha: x x x


----------



## jme84

laura886 said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had early scans wish I had but they have been checking my hcg. Hcg was 44, 257,614.
> 
> hiya jme84, how far were you when your hcg was 614?Click to expand...

I was 5 weeks 2days after that fs refered me to ob so first appointment next tue. So will see what ob wants to do. Remember everyone hcg is differnt as long as it doubling your good.


----------



## msp_teen

Due February 12th


----------



## fides

congrats! :)


----------



## bbear690

Congrats xxx


I have got the worst trapped wind :( so painful lol


----------



## patooti

OMG me too, the gas pains are unbearable now. I thought I was dying this afternoon. ugggg


----------



## charlotte-xo

GlitterandBug said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x
> 
> You too lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies all this talk of sex is making me heave :rofl: when I was pregnant with Alfie we only dtd three times, poor ash :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea, i'm not feeling the romance for DH at the moment. Last time we did it hardly at all in pregnancy until I wanted DD out at the end and demanded we do it :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: same with me, poor ash just gets used and abused lol 

Ladies is anyone else reacting badly to smells :sick: I'm so nauseas constantly, changing alfies bum today was making me physically gag but normally it wouldn't bother me as much. So weird!!

Xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x
> 
> You too lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies all this talk of sex is making me heave :rofl: when I was pregnant with Alfie we only dtd three times, poor ash :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, I'm the same, Poor OH, he puts baby in, then we don't do anything til near my EDD then 4 hours later I'm in labour :rofl: Happened with both of my kids so I'm doing the same this time :haha: x x xClick to expand...

:rofl: I think by the end of it there so greatful for anything they can get that they don't mind if it's just using them go evict the baby :lol: 

I can't believe how early I've found out this time though, it's going to be a looooooong 8 months :dohh: xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

fides said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join. Found out this morning Im Pregnant :happydance: very early stages but so excited and due in february.
> 
> Xx
> 
> welcome, ladies, and congrats to you and the other new girls - what date in February would you two like to be down for? we can change it later if needed. :)Click to expand...


You can stick me around the 8th Hun, will more than likely change though.


Xx


----------



## laurenviolet

Meeeeee 11th feb x


----------



## Jembug

Think I'm going yo have to get this book, may add some spice to my sex life? Ha ha.
I'm ok to smells at the mo... But when I was pregnant with my first I remember Shaun bringing home a fish and chip takeaway and the smell made me sick, and a curry takeaway too. I didn't have it with my second- and they were both girls- different symptoms!
The only thing I'm struggling with is what to eat? I'm hungry but I don't fancy anything! 
:(
Welcome more new ladies x


----------



## rem_82

Wiggler said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Bayam and Charlotte!!! :happydance: x x x
> 
> You too lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies all this talk of sex is making me heave :rofl: when I was pregnant with Alfie we only dtd three times, poor ash :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, I'm the same, Poor OH, he puts baby in, then we don't do anything til near my EDD then 4 hours later I'm in labour :rofl: Happened with both of my kids so I'm doing the same this time :haha: x x xClick to expand...

this happened to me with my last pg, a week before he was due i was so fed up, I collored him into it and then woke up 4 hours later in labour! mission accomplished!!! Although, he says after 8months in, he not going anywhere near me!!!


----------



## hollyQT

1st feb xx


----------



## lch28

mee february 14th using last ovulation date


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hooray 3+ on a digi this morning! After peeing on about 20 tests, I think I can stop now :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: thats brilliant Glitter! x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> :happydance: thats brilliant Glitter! x x x

Thanks! It's silly but it's a mini milestone for me and gives me a bit more hope that this is a sticky bubba! x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm doing a digi on Thursday or Friday, I am hoping so much for a 3+ and with my MCs my hormone levels struggled to get above 2000 which is the requirement for a 3+. x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> I'm doing a digi on Thursday or Friday, I am hoping so much for a 3+ and with my MCs my hormone levels struggled to get above 2000 which is the requirement for a 3+. x x x

With one mc my hcg went up so slowly that i knew something was wrong cuz the CBD's took ages to even go from 1-2 to 2-3! FX'd for your 3+! x


----------



## ClaireJ23

3+ :bfp:

When are you going to tell the grandparents?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0255.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0252.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on your 3+ :happydance:

I'm telling my parents after the 12 week scan :cloud9: x x x


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had to tell my closest friends as they just suspected and I couldn´t give them an outright lie when they asked me ´Are you pregnant?´. Was just too obvious, four of us, one kitty, one bottle of wine and me not even trying a sip. Anyway, we were thinking next week for grandparents (6weeks) but it´s better to be cautious perhaps.


----------



## jessief

Girls, 
I'm due on 18th, can someone add me to the list or should I add myself??
Thanks a mill,
xx


----------



## Jessica28

I won't get to do another digi until June 26th or so.... Really hoping it says 3+ by then....


----------



## Seity

Hurray Glitter! I only buy the internet cheapies. No fancy expensive tests for me to pee on. LOL (or I probably would).


----------



## Seity

My close friend knows, so that she can help my hide it when we're hanging out with the other girls. She's going to make me mocktails, so they won't know I'm not drinking.
I'm going to leave when we tell the grandparents up to my husband. He's an only child and we weren't going to have any more, so they'll be thrilled. My parents already have 6 grandkids between the lot on my side, so it's not as big a deal. I doubt we'll tell anyone until after the first scan.


----------



## preggiehopes

My edd is 14th February according to the on line sites been tryin for 3 years so happy just hope its not a false bfp so hope its for real xxx


----------



## Lilvixsta

according to my dates i am 1st feb!! shocked is not word as i lost on nots to long ago due on 8th dec, so fingers crossed this pregnancy goes well!!! good luck everyone!!!!xxxx


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Girls, Im sue the 8th Feb, super excited now it has all sunk in. Cant wait till we can tell everyone. I hate keeping secerets. 

xx


----------



## kstone3

Hi everyone! According to the online due date calcs, I am due 12th February with my fourth (and final) baby...very happy and excited!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I already told everyone. I hate keeping a secret like that lol Im not very good at it. I got oh not another one! And then well I guess congrats LOL 

I've been VERY tired and had my daughters 1st birthday party yesterday. I about feel over I was so tired. My morning sickness is pretty mild so far, just enough to be annoying


----------



## iow_bird

I've told my parents, but not the in laws, we don't really hear from them much (long story) so I'm not going out of my way to tell them anything, thats up to hubby, for all I care they can find out when I announce on FB!
Morning sickness hit for a few hours today, urgh, I felt so awful! :) kinda nice though as I know things are happening in there if I'm puking! I hope that I don;t get too many more days like that though, I had to come home from work and don't want to raise suspiscions!
xxx


----------



## laurensmommy

Im due February 8, 2013


----------



## bbear690

kstone3 said:


> Hi everyone! According to the online due date calcs, I am due 12th February with my fourth (and final) baby...very happy and excited!!



I am on fourth too :)


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey,

I am cautiously joining. I have just taken an early response test yesterday and theres 2 lines there albeit it is a faint line but its defo there. AF not due til Wed/Thurs so according to an online calculator im due around Feb 20th :)

Fingers crossed the little beanie sticks and by Wed I have a nice strong positive line.


----------



## midg08

Hi All!
I have estimated my EDD at Feb 6th. That May change once I see my Dr on July 3rd. I had my first scan on June 6th where I found out I was only about 5-6 weeks along. The baby is only 2 mm big right now! My Dr said he would give me my dd on my next appointment when he measures the lo again. He wants my dd to be accurate. :) 
we have been ttc for 5 years. The only real symptoms I have had is 2 days of nauseua, really sore boobs all the time. Always exhausted. Major Moodiness going on and I have a bump already. This is my 2nd child, my son is 8 yrs old and from my first marriage. I will also turn 30 this year and of course I have worries about being almost 30 and pregnant. 

So Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Lizbet12

Hey Ladies can I join in? 

Based on online calculators I am due 16th of Feb so makes me 4wks and 3 days

I have been trying for a year with 2 miscarriages so I'm am hedging my bets on being 3rd time lucky

Unbelievable tired during the day and then struggling to get to sleep at night..... Also very thirsty....

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Peachypoo

Hi Ladies, ... Id like to join....

So heres my story, i have 2 beautiful girls, eldest is 4 years old, and latest one is 16 months, and just found last week im expecting....

it was unplanned but was not un-prevented...i have mix feelings at the mo, i was still breastfeeding, and now trying to get my lo to stop... (becoming a mission)...

my baby is due on the 2/3rd of feb, and im very excited and would love a baby boy now...But God knows best...

Anywho, would lovely to get to know you ladies and share all the niggles and cramps, and wonderful changes that occur...


----------



## fides

werlcome to all the new ladies and congrats on ur bfp's!!!

peachy, which date would you like to be on the list for? we can change it later as needed. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi ladies found out a week ago yesterday that we are finaly expecting may i join you please? my due date is 11th feb:happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Peachypoo said:


> Hi Ladies, ... Id like to join....
> 
> So heres my story, i have 2 beautiful girls, eldest is 4 years old, and latest one is 16 months, and just found last week im expecting....
> 
> it was unplanned but was not un-prevented...i have mix feelings at the mo, i was still breastfeeding, and now trying to get my lo to stop... (becoming a mission)...
> 
> my baby is due on the 2/3rd of feb, and im very excited and would love a baby boy now...But God knows best...
> 
> Anywho, would lovely to get to know you ladies and share all the niggles and cramps, and wonderful changes that occur...

Can I ask why your trying to ween your LO? Im also still BFing and have decided to go ahead and try to keep it up until she decides she is done


----------



## Chelsea41205

Hi Ladies, congrats on all the bfp's! I am due February 11th and this will be our second!


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hi ladies found out a week ago yesterday that we are finaly expecting may i join you please? my due date is 11th feb:happydance:




Chelsea41205 said:


> Hi Ladies, congrats on all the bfp's! I am due February 11th and this will be our second!

Hey ladies! I'm the 11th too!

Congrats to all!

I'm just so tired this evening but work has been a bit stressy the last week so I think it caught up with me today! :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GlitterandBug said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies found out a week ago yesterday that we are finaly expecting may i join you please? my due date is 11th feb:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea41205 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, congrats on all the bfp's! I am due February 11th and this will be our second!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm the 11th too!
> 
> Congrats to all!
> 
> I'm just so tired this evening but work has been a bit stressy the last week so I think it caught up with me today! :cry:Click to expand...

really tired here too, and have began feeling queesey with a metal taste in my mout:dohh:


----------



## tryingforno2

hi ladies how you all feeling? im finding it hard to drink anything, is that odd? i usually drink loads of water but im struggling to finish a whole galss or even a cup of tea? i have found that i can drink lots of milk but that gives me heaaches so im stuck at what to do?

are any of you lovely ladies also feeling like you suddenly have a really early bump? cos i am :) and i also have this really really strong feeling that im having twins...cant shake it? xx


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, welcome new people xx

Start on a bad note... I've had tan/ light brown cm since yesterday, no more cm than usual but definate colour :(
I've booked a private scan for Sunday where I will be 7 weeks ish, although I do have the doctors on Thursday and I'm hoping he will refer me to EPU?

As for bump, Im hoping mine is bloat but there is a bump!! 
Although this is my third baby so maybe that's why I feel bigger?

Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## Jembug

Omg twins, imagine! I'm sure one of us will have twins? Although I'm sure the February 2011 babies didn't have any?


----------



## Kellen

Jembug said:


> Omg twins, imagine! I'm sure one of us will have twins? Although I'm sure the February 2011 babies didn't have any?

My MIL informed me that she has been praying for two years that my DH and I either have twins or triplets. Also that they must be identically and all girls. lol :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Kellen said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Omg twins, imagine! I'm sure one of us will have twins? Although I'm sure the February 2011 babies didn't have any?
> 
> My MIL informed me that she has been praying for two years that my DH and I either have twins or triplets. Also that they must be identically and all girls. lol :haha:Click to expand...

No pressure then on you and DH?! :haha:


----------



## Kellen

GlitterandBug said:


> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Omg twins, imagine! I'm sure one of us will have twins? Although I'm sure the February 2011 babies didn't have any?
> 
> My MIL informed me that she has been praying for two years that my DH and I either have twins or triplets. Also that they must be identically and all girls. lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No pressure then on you and DH?! :haha:Click to expand...

Of course not! None at all. Thankfully we haven't told the in-laws yet that we are expecting. My DH says I should try to wait until my MIL birthday/anniversary before I have the baby. When is that? March 20th. My due date? February 13th. I think not...


----------



## Best step mum

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to share something with you- I have been getting really bad nausea all day and it is making me feel really down, but I have found that chewing gum is a saviour. It completely takes the nausea away and when I'm not nauseous I am also not quite as tired!

Everything seems real today too, I got my hospital appointment for 11th July. I'm not sure if they will do a scan at that appointment, I really hope that they will although I'll only be 10 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## Cilnia

Nausea actually makes me feel happy, as i know the pregnancy is still there! lol! Although i know that nausea comes and goes.. but still, it makes me feel pregnant


----------



## Jembug

I wouldn't have minded twins if it was my first but as this is my third and final I don't fancy a fourth!

I felt sick the other day and I got some chewing gum and it did make me better too- I thought I was my imagination!
Must work then :)
I like a bit of sickness too but when your going through it I wish I didn't have it.


----------



## Best step mum

I don't mind a little bit of nausea but it is lasting from about 10 in the morning until after dinner time the only time that it goes is when I eat and I can't eat all day!

I suppose though that it is reassuring that things are happening to make me feel like that!


----------



## gracie_mama

Hello!! According to the internet I'm due Feb. 11!!!! Doctor won't see me until July 9, seems like forever away!! Planning to tell our parents this weekend!! It's our first! And it doesn't seem real at all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy im due feb 16!, congrats to all of you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

what were your betas girls? just out of curiuosity..

my first one at 13dpo was 36 & 15dpo was 129!!! went up so much yay!


----------



## CMoulton

Hey I am due feb 17th, first pregnancy, very excited :) Congratz to all of you


----------



## Seity

keepthefaithx - I've never had a beta taken before. I just call a midwife when the urine test is positive and schedule an 8 week appointment.


----------



## Peachypoo

fides said:


> werlcome to all the new ladies and congrats on ur bfp's!!!
> 
> peachy, which date would you like to be on the list for? we can change it later as needed. :)

Hiya, 3rd will be great I think, till the dating scan!


----------



## magrace

Im due the 6th as of right now.. not sure if it will change at scan :)


----------



## private26

hiya due 19th feb only had bfp saturday! would love some buddies x


----------



## iow_bird

:) I'm still breast feeding DD too, no plans to stop as yet! To those other mummy's breastfeeding when you conceived, did you know breastfeeding increases your chances of twins as much (or more) than taking fertility drugs such as clomid!! eek!


----------



## Seity

iow_bird said:


> :) I'm still breast feeding DD too, no plans to stop as yet! To those other mummy's breastfeeding when you conceived, did you know breastfeeding increases your chances of twins as much (or more) than taking fertility drugs such as clomid!! eek!

Yikes! I didn't know that. So glad my LO self weaned 7 months ago. I'd hate to have twins.


----------



## iow_bird

hehe, I can't stop thinking ooh it might be twins... I'm driving myself nuts! can't wait for my scan so I know one way or the other, I'm terrified there's going to be 2 in there!


----------



## Seity

I worry about twins because of my age and when I tested at 16dpo the test was really dark. I've also read that a girl might account for higher hcg levels as well, so I'm hoping it's just a single girl in there.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

keepthefaithx said:


> what were your betas girls? just out of curiuosity..
> 
> my first one at 13dpo was 36 & 15dpo was 129!!! went up so much yay!

have only had one beta at 15 dpo 4 weeks 1 day and was 190 i thinkshes doing another on weds:shrug:


----------



## rem_82

tryingforno2 said:


> hi ladies how you all feeling? im finding it hard to drink anything, is that odd? i usually drink loads of water but im struggling to finish a whole galss or even a cup of tea? i have found that i can drink lots of milk but that gives me heaaches so im stuck at what to do?
> 
> are any of you lovely ladies also feeling like you suddenly have a really early bump? cos i am :) and i also have this really really strong feeling that im having twins...cant shake it? xx

i have a bump already and we keep talking about twins! not sure if its just a fantasy though!!! I now cant wear any regular clothes as they suffocate me!!! just ordered new mat jeans!!!!


----------



## kstone3

bbear690 said:


> kstone3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! According to the online due date calcs, I am due 12th February with my fourth (and final) baby...very happy and excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am on fourth too :)Click to expand...



Huge Congrats to you! :happydance: I'm as excited now as I was with my first. I've found I've got a LOT more bloated a lot quicker this time tho?! :shrug: xx


----------



## fides

yes - the bloat - got it!

when does the uterus actually start to peak above the bone - is it 12-13 weeks? i can't remember...


----------



## magrace

I have a little bump going on too ladies!!


----------



## Wiggler

How is everyones symptoms? 

I felt a tiny bit sicky earlier and my boobs feel very slightly achey, I want proper symptoms!!!! :brat: x x x


----------



## Seity

I still feel the same. Slightly tender breasts and some bloating in the evening after eating. I'm content with these symptoms. I have no desire to feel anything more.


----------



## Wiggler

OT but your LO is gorgeous! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## magrace

Im the same, just bloated, and achey boobs... other then that i feel wonderful, face is clear, craving fruits and veggies (with dd all i wanted was cheeseburgers) and i feel great!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got crampy achey feeling had for over a week n hald now, feel sick on and off and boobs are sore but thats about it keepworrying that something will be wrong lol i have a scan tomorrow to see if she can see anything before i fly:dohh:


----------



## Casper72

I'd like to join. I'm due Feb 13th. Yay! Congrats to everyone on your BFPs!


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Welome and congratulations Casper! x x x


----------



## Casper72

magrace said:


> Im the same, just bloated, and achey boobs... other then that i feel wonderful, face is clear, craving fruits and veggies (with dd all i wanted was cheeseburgers) and i feel great!!!

Hello, I'm feeling the same as you. Other than achey bbs and feeling a bit tired here and there, I'm feeling great. My complexion is better than it's been in months, I'm sleeping good, and eating healthy. I hope this lasts right on through my entire pregnancy and for you too!


----------



## Casper72

Is there anyone here who is 35+? I'm 39 and trying not to worry myself sick about miscarriage, but I know the chance goes up after the age of 35.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm 25 next week, but I understand the fear of MC, I have been through 2 recently. Massive hugs :hugs: Try not to worry hun.

I forgot to add hunger to my symptoms, it comes and goes, but when its here I NEED to stuff my face, it makes me feel weak it gets so severe! x x x


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies! Congrats to all of you!! I just got my :bfp: this morning! At 12 dpo. Thank you, God!!! This is our first and this was the 6th cycle of trying (with a few months of ntnp). I am 32 and am due February 21. 

We had a chem pregnancy in April. So, I am really praying this is a sticky one!! 

Here are my tests from this morning. Will test again in a few days to hopefully see a nice dark line. FX'd.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Welcome and congratulations MD!! Lovely lines :happydance: x x x


----------



## Peachypoo

iow_bird said:


> :) I'm still breast feeding DD too, no plans to stop as yet! To those other mummy's breastfeeding when you conceived, did you know breastfeeding increases your chances of twins as much (or more) than taking fertility drugs such as clomid!! eek!

Wow I did not know that! I've dropped her day time feeds and night is just another issue, I'll have to stop bf when she's 2 anyway, but it may be difficult stopping then when the new baby will be attached! So I've started weaning process in pray she'll forget about boobie by the time baby arrives....


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, Wiggler!!

So, has anyone talked about creating a ticker for this Feb 2013 group? A fun name? ;)


----------



## Casper72

I get super hungry too, this morning I have a bit of a headache. My sense of smell is out of control as well....not always a good thing. But I am happy that my symptoms are mild and I'm sleeping well. I'm normally a horrible sleeper so I'm very happy about that. 

I'm sorry for your losses. Fingers crossed for both of us that we have super sticky, healthy beans!

MD1223-Congratulations!


----------



## MD1223

I am having crazy and weird cramping. Did anyone else get that around 12 dpo? I have also been hungrier and (tmi) constipated.


----------



## Peachypoo

Btw ladies, anyone else feeling nauseous if they don't eat, I'm having to nibble throughout the day, if I don't I start feeling reallllyyyy sick. And heads always hurting, cramps at times and my days all I wanna do is sleep!


----------



## Wiggler

I've been having a cramping/stratching feeling. Its totally normal x x x


----------



## bbear690

MD1223 said:


> Thanks, Wiggler!!
> 
> So, has anyone talked about creating a ticker for this Feb 2013 group? A fun name? ;)

Oooh what a good idea 



Feb2013 yummy mummies ?

Feb2013 ladies with bumps ?

Any other names ?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is anyone having to take progesterone suppliments?


----------



## Wiggler

February Lovebugs 2013?

x x x


----------



## MD1223

Ooh, I like the February 2013 Lovebugs!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:wave: Hi ladies. Can I join according to the online chart I am due Feb. 9th.


----------



## mommyof2peas

iow_bird said:


> :) I'm still breast feeding DD too, no plans to stop as yet! To those other mummy's breastfeeding when you conceived, did you know breastfeeding increases your chances of twins as much (or more) than taking fertility drugs such as clomid!! eek!

Umm what dude?! lol no no I did not...now you have me all panicked lol that would be 3 to 5 lol :dohh:


----------



## bbear690

I'm already a love bug lol


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> February Lovebugs 2013?
> 
> x x x

OOoh I like that wiggler :happydance: 

How's everyone doing this week xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

charlotte-xo said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> February Lovebugs 2013?
> 
> x x x
> 
> OOoh I like that wiggler :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone doing this week xxClick to expand...

feeling sick and tired:haha:


----------



## Jessica28

I am just tired...no morning sickness or anything... And I wish I did for reassurance.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm good, bit tired :haha:

I have my first ante natal appointment with the dr in 2 weeks and 2 days, its so far away! And then there is a wait to get referred to the MW after.

I know I have no hope of getting a early scan, but do you think if I ask the doctor for reassurance bloods they will do it given my history of a MC in March and one last month? x x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> I'm good, bit tired :haha:
> 
> I have my first ante natal appointment with the dr in 2 weeks and 2 days, its so far away! And then there is a wait to get referred to the MW after.
> 
> I know I have no hope of getting a early scan, but do you think if I ask the doctor for reassurance bloods they will do it given my history of a MC in March and one last month? x x x

I know mines in a couple of weeks with the mw and it feels ages away, when I was preggers with Alfie she sent me for a scan the following week because I was a nervous wreck and that's without having mc Hun so if you mention to the drs or mw how nervous you are and they will obviously know about the mc they should send you for an early scan :hugs: is there any chance you could ring the EPU at your hospital and explain I think a woman posted a thread about it and they got her an early scan really hope they can just for some reassurance for you hun.


Well ms has worn off bait, still feeling sickly though and extremely hungry not sure if it's all in my head that pregnancy=eating like a pig :rofl: 


Xx


----------



## Wiggler

My EPU don't take self referals unfortunately, I think I'll ask the doctor, but can't see it happening, my EPU is so underfunded that they don't even print pictures and are only open 2 hours a day. 

:haha: I understand the hunger, mine is coming and going but ALL DAY yesterday I couldn't stop eating :rofl:x x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Aw that's silly, give your a doctor a good talking too and hopefully he'll understand your concerns.

I just want to skip straight to 16 weeks so I'm in second tri and I get to know the gender hate calling it an it!!

Xx


----------



## magrace

I was on birth control when I got pregnant so we have no clue how far along I really am, I have a dating ultrasound tomorrow :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to tell him how shit scared I am, I mean this is my third straight pregnancy with no period in between since February! 

I hate calling baby an it too, it sounds so cold and horrible. We never knew the gender with Bethany cos she kept her legs crossed and I refused to call her "it" so I just said baby or bubs the whole time :haha:

Are you hoping for another boy or a girl? I'm happy with either as I already have one of each x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh good luck at your scan magrace x x x


----------



## magrace

Jessica28 said:


> I am just tired...no morning sickness or anything... And I wish I did for reassurance.

where in canada are ypou?


----------



## charlotte-xo

magrace said:


> I was on birth control when I got pregnant so we have no clue how far along I really am, I have a dating ultrasound tomorrow :)

Good luck with the scan Hun.

Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hubbys gave baby the knickname of bobble much better then IT:haha: does anyone know if anything at all can be seen on a scan at 5 weeks 2 days?


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> I'm going to tell him how shit scared I am, I mean this is my third straight pregnancy with no period in between since February!
> 
> I hate calling baby an it too, it sounds so cold and horrible. We never knew the gender with Bethany cos she kept her legs crossed and I refused to call her "it" so I just said baby or bubs the whole time :haha:
> 
> Are you hoping for another boy or a girl? I'm happy with either as I already have one of each x x x

Obviously along as they're healthy but I would love to have one of each, so a girl :cloud9: and also just so I can buy pretty things instead of blue and stripey :haha: Alfie was called Gavin when in uetero thanks to my grandad who read an article in the paper about Charlotte church and Gavin :dohh: and it just stuck lol so far we've been calling baby just baby lol my mum has a weird feeling babies a girl so keeps saying daisy Which is a name on my shortlist for girls I already have a boy name picked out. Eek it's so early on but I'm just so, so excited already!! Just want my 12 week scan to hurry up and be booked. Nervous about 2under3 though eek how do you manage lol 

Xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hubbys gave baby the knickname of bobble much better then IT:haha: does anyone know if anything at all can be seen on a scan at 5 weeks 2 days?

Aw bobble so cute :cloud9: xx


----------



## tntrying22

Hi everyone! I just got a BFP so according to the online calculation I am due around 2/17! So excited and so nervous that something will go awry in these delicate weeks :S We have been trying for almost a year so this has been long awaited!


----------



## Wiggler

Little girls are so much fun, I love playng dress up with Bethany, I wish she would grow some hair so I can play with it :rofl:

2 under 3 I didn't find too hard, luckily Dylan accepted Bethany right away, he ignored her mainly unless she was crying and then gave her a kiss :cloud9: this time I'll have a 4 year old and 2 under 2! Eek! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome and congratulations tntrying! x x x


----------



## magrace

Wiggler said:


> Little girls are so much fun, I love playng dress up with Bethany, I wish she would grow some hair so I can play with it :rofl:
> 
> 2 under 3 I didn't find too hard, luckily Dylan accepted Bethany right away, he ignored her mainly unless she was crying and then gave her a kiss :cloud9: this time I'll have a 4 year old and 2 under 2! Eek! x x x

my niece was born with a full head of hair!!!
 



Attached Files:







252266_10150945606638291_347686840_n.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magrace

:)
 



Attached Files:







2335_thumb.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jembug

Hi everyone and new ladies, wowzers this thread is fast moving!!!

I like February lovebugs 2013- I was one but 2011!

I was thinking about my dinner, noodles and I was very nearly sick! So I'm having stir fry instead, just hope the cooking smell doesn't make me go....?

I'm off to EPU in the morning to get this spotting checked out, hoping I will get a scan?
Hope you have all had a good day xc


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww :cloud9: Both mine were baldilocks :haha: this one probably will be too. x x x


----------



## MD1223

tntrying22 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got a BFP so according to the online calculation I am due around 2/17! So excited and so nervous that something will go awry in these delicate weeks :S We have been trying for almost a year so this has been long awaited!

Welcome! :hi: I just got my :bfp: this morning too. And am also still very nervous, but trying to stay calm and enjoy the initial high. Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

magrace said:


> :)

So cute!


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, nice to 'meet' you! I'm extremely nervous to be posting because its SO early and I have lost 3 beans in the past (only one was recent though, in Feb of this year)...but I just got a BFP on Sunday at 10dpo. HPT lines are getting darker, and I was just started on Progesterone (and baby aspirin), so I am hoping that this is our sticky healthy baby. This would be our first little one and my due date according to FF is Feb 21st if this one sticks!!!!!


----------



## MD1223

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies, nice to 'meet' you! I'm extremely nervous to be posting because its SO early and I have lost 3 beans in the past (only one was recent though, in Feb of this year)...but I just got a BFP on Sunday at 10dpo. HPT lines are getting darker, and I was just started on Progesterone (and baby aspirin), so I am hoping that this is our sticky healthy baby. This would be our first little one and my due date according to FF is Feb 21st if this one sticks!!!!!

I am due Feb 21 too! Just got my bfp this morning. Congratulations! :happydance:Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months. I had a chem p in April, so I am nervous too, but also trying to be excited. Prayers that these little ones stick for us! 

I'm already getting nauseous and crampy. Blaugh.


----------



## babydreams85

MD1223 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, nice to 'meet' you! I'm extremely nervous to be posting because its SO early and I have lost 3 beans in the past (only one was recent though, in Feb of this year)...but I just got a BFP on Sunday at 10dpo. HPT lines are getting darker, and I was just started on Progesterone (and baby aspirin), so I am hoping that this is our sticky healthy baby. This would be our first little one and my due date according to FF is Feb 21st if this one sticks!!!!!
> 
> I am due Feb 21 too! Just got my bfp this morning. Congratulations! :happydance:Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months. I had a chem p in April, so I am nervous too, but also trying to be excited. Prayers that these little ones stick for us!
> 
> I'm already getting nauseous and crampy. Blaugh.Click to expand...

Congrats to you as well! I hope the same! I was a little crampy the last couple days but I think it might have been more bloating/gas than anything else. BBs have been really sore!


----------



## Nixilix

Nixilix said:


> what shall we call ourselves? Feb love bugs?

Defo February Lovebugs :)


----------



## private26

hello again ladies, lovely to see some more bfps joining! I too am feeling very nervous about these early weeks even though this is my second, so many people I know have had mmc recently so very scared but got my fingers crossed and hope we all have sticky babies! Feeling a little bit sicky this evening hope you're all ok!xx


----------



## countrygirl86

Had my first scan today ladies and all is well, thought I'd pass on some good encouraging news!


----------



## bbear690

What did you see county girl? Any pics


----------



## Blue eyes 81

countrygirl86 said:


> Had my first scan today ladies and all is well, thought I'd pass on some good encouraging news!

Congrats on the scan! :happydance:
How was it? I will be 6&2 next Monday. I also have a scan that day and I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## Rach23

Hi, my EDD is Feb. 6th. This is my first and I am so excited!! =)


----------



## CBR125R

im due February 22nd just found out today thanks for this group :)


----------



## shocker

Glad the scan went well countrygirl :happydance: had mine last saturday and it was amazing! :D
Also welcome and congratulations to all the new people :wave:


----------



## tntrying22

Ma, those pictures of your little one with all the hair are so stinkin cute!! I would play with it all day :)

I actually had an ultrasound done on Friday looking to make sure I dont have any cysts (tested positive Sunday, no idea I was pregnant then) so wondering if they could see jellybean on there :)


----------



## Shanegka

Feb 3-5 here! Right for my hubbies birthday! It is our first :)


----------



## Kim2012

Just did my test and I am due 14th...yay


----------



## Nixilix

Had a scan yesterday to check baby in right place and all is well :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> Had a scan yesterday to check baby in right place and all is well :)

what did you see hun? i have a scan today last week she couldnt see anything but said its cos i was too early but today im 5 +2 and really hoping to see something even if just a sac to put my mind at ease:dohh:


----------



## Nixilix

We didn't go through what was on the screen but I think it was the sac! But didn't look at the sac or anything as was checking for cysts etc x


----------



## Nixilix

She did say everything looked good and normal!


----------



## Diamonddust

Very cautiously pregnant with baby number 1 after loss in Jan, EDD is 14/02/2013 but I'm sure it will all change at the dating scans.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hiya! I'm due February 5th! Going to be a cold month to be giving birth :(
Happy though haha!
x


----------



## LisaM

Hi :wave:

Can I join your group? It's been about 3 years since I used this site and I am happy to be back again!

I'm due on 15th February xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello Ladies! 
I'm due Feb 22nd. Overjoyed to join you!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## charlotte-xo

WhisperOfHope said:


> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:

Aw glad everything went well :happydance: 


Xxxx


----------



## Diamonddust

WhisperOfHope said:


> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:

Thats great news, I see your a first rounder like me  :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

charlotte-xo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
> 
> Aw glad everything went well :happydance:
> 
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

thank you :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Diamonddust said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
> 
> Thats great news, I see your a first rounder like me  :happydance:Click to expand...

first timer and petrafied lol:haha:


----------



## Diamonddust

WhisperOfHope said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
> 
> Thats great news, I see your a first rounder like me  :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> first timer and petrafied lol:haha:Click to expand...

It will be fine i'm sure, can I ask what mg of Clomid was you on? I was on 50mg and honestly thought It hadnt worked! did you have your day 21 bloods done? I had mine and they were 84 and 27.3 and they had said ovulation had most likely happened! Still can't quiet get to grips with it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Diamonddust said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
> 
> Thats great news, I see your a first rounder like me  :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> first timer and petrafied lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It will be fine i'm sure, can I ask what mg of Clomid was you on? I was on 50mg and honestly thought It hadnt worked! did you have your day 21 bloods done? I had mine and they were 84 and 27.3 and they had said ovulation had most likely happened! Still can't quiet get to grips with it!Click to expand...

50mg aswell and was the first round lol wasnt expeting it to work so soon neither was the doc:haha: i never had bloods taken just went by a scan and opk and temps but seems to of done the trick im still in shock :haha: when is your due date? xx


----------



## Diamonddust

WhisperOfHope said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
> 
> Thats great news, I see your a first rounder like me  :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> first timer and petrafied lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It will be fine i'm sure, can I ask what mg of Clomid was you on? I was on 50mg and honestly thought It hadnt worked! did you have your day 21 bloods done? I had mine and they were 84 and 27.3 and they had said ovulation had most likely happened! Still can't quiet get to grips with it!Click to expand...
> 
> 50mg aswell and was the first round lol wasnt expeting it to work so soon neither was the doc:haha: i never had bloods taken just went by a scan and opk and temps but seems to of done the trick im still in shock :haha: when is your due date? xxClick to expand...

Ah i've got the long wait for the scan as my doc is away until the 29th! and I'm constantly checking myself and worrying, I lost in Jan, but I am really hopeful all will work out this time round, my EDD is the 14th Feb, but I am certain it will change when I have the dating scan :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Diamonddust said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just back now from the doc had a scan and saw a sac and a yolk sac:cloud9:
> 
> Thats great news, I see your a first rounder like me  :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> first timer and petrafied lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It will be fine i'm sure, can I ask what mg of Clomid was you on? I was on 50mg and honestly thought It hadnt worked! did you have your day 21 bloods done? I had mine and they were 84 and 27.3 and they had said ovulation had most likely happened! Still can't quiet get to grips with it!Click to expand...
> 
> 50mg aswell and was the first round lol wasnt expeting it to work so soon neither was the doc:haha: i never had bloods taken just went by a scan and opk and temps but seems to of done the trick im still in shock :haha: when is your due date? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah i've got the long wait for the scan as my doc is away until the 29th! and I'm constantly checking myself and worrying, I lost in Jan, but I am really hopeful all will work out this time round, my EDD is the 14th Feb, but I am certain it will change when I have the dating scan :cloud9:Click to expand...

awwww im sure everything will be fine:cloud9: i keep doing the same i think its just normal im the same with all the pains and cramps etc:haha:


----------



## Diamonddust

> awwww im sure everything will be fine:cloud9: i keep doing the same i think its just normal im the same with all the pains and cramps etc:haha:

Totally agree with you :cloud9:


----------



## Seity

Diamonddust - My first scan is the 29th too.


----------



## Diamonddust

Seity said:


> Diamonddust - My first scan is the 29th too.

Oh that's perfect, I don't have a scan booked yet as I wont know till the doctor gets back on the 29th at this rate it will be my normal 12 week scan!


----------



## Seity

I get a dating scan around 8 weeks, so they can make sure the dates are accurate for my NT scan at 12 weeks. If I wasn't old :haha: I'd only get the one scan. I had to get the scan the week before my midwife appointment because the sonographer wasn't going to be in that day. I can't say I mind because I'm anxious to know jellybean is ok.
I've got to admit a little jealousy of all these 6 weeks scans!


----------



## jme84

I had a nurse phone call visit with the ob nurse yesterday morning. The just asked information to update my chart was kinda weird. The nurse decided from that call that I should come in and see the doc this week. They want to be proactive in trying to prevent another mc. So I have an appointment Friday. Not really sure what all the will do. My dh told his grandma that is in the hospital about the baby. So now we will probably have to tell all his family already. I am so scared.


----------



## fides

magrace said:


> I was on birth control when I got pregnant so we have no clue how far along I really am, I have a dating ultrasound tomorrow :)

oh, wow - keep us posted with what they say! :)



Shanegka said:


> Feb 3-5 here! Right for my hubbies birthday! It is our first :)

congrats - which date do u want to be down for, for now?


congrats and welcome to all the new ladies!!


----------



## Peachypoo

How you ladies today??? Morning sckness has just taken its toll and I ended up throwing up today.... Feel soo tired and hungry, but don't want to eat! Just want to sleep!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Peachypoo said:


> How you ladies today??? Morning sckness has just taken its toll and I ended up throwing up today.... Feel soo tired and hungry, but don't want to eat! Just want to sleep!

I am sorry you are feeling sick:hugs:
I am actually a little nervous that I have had no morning sickness and I am 5 and 4 today. I say I am nervous because with my last pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage at around 10 and 3 I also had no morning sickness and I don't know if I am one of the lucky ones who does not get it or if it means something is wrong.
I can't wait until Monday I will be 6 and 2 and have an ultrasound scheduled. Maybe seeing our little peanut will calm me a bit.


----------



## Kellen

Hi All!

My nausea has abated a little - at least until I think about food. I'm hungry, but the thought of eating makes me just about throw up. I cooked some amazing chicken last night that was sooo good... right until it came back up. Besides that I'm just exhausted and bloated. My DH and I go in next Tuesday for an appointment. We'll be 6 weeks by that time. Due to an ectopic in February we are high risk which means we get in faster than normal.


----------



## Diamonddust

Seity said:


> I get a dating scan around 8 weeks, so they can make sure the dates are accurate for my NT scan at 12 weeks. If I wasn't old :haha: I'd only get the one scan. I had to get the scan the week before my midwife appointment because the sonographer wasn't going to be in that day. I can't say I mind because I'm anxious to know jellybean is ok.
> I've got to admit a little jealousy of all these 6 weeks scans!

I just had a doctor's appointment and another confirmed BFP with the doctors, I have my scan booked for Monday the 25th, I will be 6 weeks 3 days then, so hopefully we will get to see a little something! I think differant area's have differant rules on the EPU's but maybe you could ask?


----------



## moter98

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Peachypoo said:
> 
> 
> How you ladies today??? Morning sckness has just taken its toll and I ended up throwing up today.... Feel soo tired and hungry, but don't want to eat! Just want to sleep!
> 
> I am sorry you are feeling sick:hugs:
> I am actually a little nervous that I have had no morning sickness and I am 5 and 4 today. I say I am nervous because with my last pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage at around 10 and 3 I also had no morning sickness and I don't know if I am one of the lucky ones who does not get it or if it means something is wrong.
> I can't wait until Monday I will be 6 and 2 and have an ultrasound scheduled. Maybe seeing our little peanut will calm me a bit.Click to expand...

I had zero ms with #1 and he was born full term!


----------



## moter98

Hi all! I am due Feb. 18th. :)


----------



## Seity

I felt great the whole time with #1, no MS. Never really did feel pregnant until he started moving.
I still feel great this time too, but it's early days yet. No idea what's in store for the future.


----------



## magrace

Hey Ladies, Had my dating ultrasound this morning! 

Everything looks good, Im 6 weeks. I have another ultrasound in 3 weeks to make sure Bean is growing correctly. Bean has a heartrate of 133 BPM :) my guesses are boy! my LO's was always in high 160's. Bean is there and in the right place and everything looks great!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

magrace said:


> Hey Ladies, Had my dating ultrasound this morning!
> 
> Everything looks good, Im 6 weeks. I have another ultrasound in 3 weeks to make sure Bean is growing correctly. Bean has a heartrate of 133 BPM :) my guesses are boy! my LO's was always in high 160's. Bean is there and in the right place and everything looks great!!

:dance: congrats that's is awesome news! :dance:


----------



## Diamonddust

magrace said:


> Hey Ladies, Had my dating ultrasound this morning!
> 
> Everything looks good, Im 6 weeks. I have another ultrasound in 3 weeks to make sure Bean is growing correctly. Bean has a heartrate of 133 BPM :) my guesses are boy! my LO's was always in high 160's. Bean is there and in the right place and everything looks great!!

Thats fantastic news :)


----------



## Tankmom23

Ugh, this pregnancy is a harsh one for me! Been nauseous off and on all day for the last week or so, and too tired to do anything!! Hard to relax with a 3 1/2 year old in tow! Im hoping these next 5 weeks go by quick so i can start to feel semi normal again.. My poor house is soo messy! Anyone else feeling horrendous!?


----------



## babydreams85

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Peachypoo said:
> 
> 
> How you ladies today??? Morning sckness has just taken its toll and I ended up throwing up today.... Feel soo tired and hungry, but don't want to eat! Just want to sleep!
> 
> I am sorry you are feeling sick:hugs:
> I am actually a little nervous that I have had no morning sickness and I am 5 and 4 today. I say I am nervous because with my last pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage at around 10 and 3 I also had no morning sickness and I don't know if I am one of the lucky ones who does not get it or if it means something is wrong.
> I can't wait until Monday I will be 6 and 2 and have an ultrasound scheduled. Maybe seeing our little peanut will calm me a bit.Click to expand...

I was the same way my last MC, I had no MS and we found out the baby had no heartbeat and was only measuring 5 wks 5 days when I was supposed to be 9 weeks 5 days. I started bleeding at 10 weeks and had to have a D&C. Now if I don't have MS this time I am going to be so freaked out!!! I get my first scan earlier this time too on July 2nd. I will be 6 weeks, 4 days if I make it that far. I am terrified!!! :wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peachypoo said:
> 
> 
> How you ladies today??? Morning sckness has just taken its toll and I ended up throwing up today.... Feel soo tired and hungry, but don't want to eat! Just want to sleep!
> 
> I am sorry you are feeling sick:hugs:
> I am actually a little nervous that I have had no morning sickness and I am 5 and 4 today. I say I am nervous because with my last pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage at around 10 and 3 I also had no morning sickness and I don't know if I am one of the lucky ones who does not get it or if it means something is wrong.
> I can't wait until Monday I will be 6 and 2 and have an ultrasound scheduled. Maybe seeing our little peanut will calm me a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same way my last MC, I had no MS and we found out the baby had no heartbeat and was only measuring 5 wks 5 days when I was supposed to be 9 weeks 5 days. I started bleeding at 10 weeks and had to have a D&C. Now if I don't have MS this time I am going to be so freaked out!!! I get my first scan earlier this time too on July 2nd. I will be 6 weeks, 4 days if I make it that far. I am terrified!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your loss:hugs:. Your story sounds a lot like mine at 8+5 babies heart rate was 50 at 9+5 they could no longer find a heart beat at 11+1 i miscarried. 

Fxd we both have a quick 1st trimester and a happy and healthy nine months![-o&lt;


----------



## fpcco08

Tankmom23 said:


> Ugh, this pregnancy is a harsh one for me! Been nauseous off and on all day for the last week or so, and too tired to do anything!! Hard to relax with a 3 1/2 year old in tow! Im hoping these next 5 weeks go by quick so i can start to feel semi normal again.. My poor house is soo messy! Anyone else feeling horrendous!?

I can totally relate to you. I am 6 weeks 2 days, and I feel absolutely horrible! Morning sickness hit me at its worst at 5 weeks 6 days I believe it was. I have no energy to do anything. When I get hungry, I don't even feel like getting up to go eat, for the fear that I will get dizzy and nauseous when I move. Don't even get me started on getting myself motivated to go to work or clean the house. Really slacking on laundry!! I've noticed it gets worse after I eat. Quite a catch 22 there, huh? You get sick if you don't eat, and you get sick anyways if you do eat! Ughh 2nd trimester can't come fast enough!!


----------



## countrygirl86

bbear690 said:


> What did you see county girl? Any pics

Heartbeat of 116, measuring ahead a day of what I thought :)
Here it is:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00431-20120612-1101.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Seity

Diamonddust said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I get a dating scan around 8 weeks, so they can make sure the dates are accurate for my NT scan at 12 weeks. If I wasn't old :haha: I'd only get the one scan. I had to get the scan the week before my midwife appointment because the sonographer wasn't going to be in that day. I can't say I mind because I'm anxious to know jellybean is ok.
> I've got to admit a little jealousy of all these 6 weeks scans!
> 
> I just had a doctor's appointment and another confirmed BFP with the doctors, I have my scan booked for Monday the 25th, I will be 6 weeks 3 days then, so hopefully we will get to see a little something! I think differant area's have differant rules on the EPU's but maybe you could ask?Click to expand...

There's not really much point in a 6 week scan and I'm not sure the insurance would pay for it anyway. I'm just impatient.
I find it amusing that you have your doctors confirm your BFP's over there.
Here I just call my midwife and schedule the first appointment and they take my word for it that I got a BFP and know how far along I am.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I can not wait until the first trimester is over so I can calm down.
I know I won't be completely calm until I have a healthy happy baby
in my arms but with each hurdle we get closer. Plus I can't wait to be 
to let everyone know we are expecting.


----------



## Peachypoo

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I am sorry you are feeling sick:hugs:
> I am actually a little nervous that I have had no morning sickness and I am 5 and 4 today. I say I am nervous because with my last pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage at around 10 and 3 I also had no morning sickness and I don't know if I am one of the lucky ones who does not get it or if it means something is wrong.
> I can't wait until Monday I will be 6 and 2 and have an ultrasound scheduled. Maybe seeing our little peanut will calm me a bit.

Aww thank you! My ms only started in last few days, and I hate it.... Im sure your the blessed one who doesn't get ms, a symptom one can do with out! I'm always on edge to, but pray all goes well for all of us ladies...

And this fatigue takes it out of me, feel bad as I'm struggling to give my girls the extra time, had to get OH to take DD to her swimming lesson, I just wanted to sleep! Feel like such a bum, seriously don't remember being like this with the other 2!


----------



## Peachypoo

Have any of you ladies told anyone?? I just told my mum, sister and sis in law... Going to tell the rest later lol


----------



## Peachypoo

Lol I'm exactly the same except I have an extra 16 month old!! Everything is getting deprived, forget vacuuming ! I'm praying time will place quickly as I need my energy back!


----------



## TiggyRoo

I'm due the 6th of February :happydance:


----------



## Seity

I told my sister (I was out visiting her and her family when I tested +) and my best friend. Other than the ladies I know online via BnB, we haven't told anyone. I really want to tell my in-laws they'll be so excited, but also want to wait till after the first scan. Most everyone else I will wait to tell until after 12 weeks this time. I may not even tell anyone at work, just to see how far along I can get before someone notices. :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

So today I called my OB to find out what the results of my bloodwork and US from last week (tested BFP Sunday 6/10) said and they said my hormones were all normal except I was showing mild hypothyroidism - I told them about the BFPs and they said I needed to get on this medication immediately. Im so nervous and freaking out about this - I mean it's early on but they said women with this can have babies with lower IQs and developmental issues...

Good news is the US was to check for cysts and she wanted to do another in 6 weeks anyhow so I am going to get an US earlier than 20 weeks! I don't think I could wait that long anyhow!! I have a family history of twins and my husband is an identical triplet...I'd die if there were two babies!! :)

We've only told his dad and I am planning to tell my mom and 2 BFFs this weekend (BFFs are also pregnant :) ). Everyone else is going to wait and get one of the cute announcement photos I have planned :) 

Crossing my fingers and praying baby is all good in there...


----------



## magrace

Ive told my sister, and a couple close gf's. and my bf (he isnt happy)


----------



## Proverbs31gal

*fides* I'm due on feb 8 from the online calculation. I have yet to see my ob/gyn since I just found out I'm pregnant last week from an ept test. my preggo symptoms are already underway..breasts feel sore and fuller :holly: im breaking out like crazy- i feel like a pimply 16 yr old :cry: feel tired all the time and very emotional :sad2: this is my very *FIRST* BABY SO IM REALLY NERVOUS.


----------



## Proverbs31gal

hey there, i just found outlast week im pregnant - im super nervous of telling my friends and family- and I was wondering when do you think is a good time to start tellingeveryone? I should be 4 wks in....


----------



## Wiggler

I've told one of my friends, but noone else will be told until after a twelve week scan if I get that far. x x x


----------



## Mrs5707

I'm due the 24th! yay first one on that day :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Peachypoo said:


> Have any of you ladies told anyone?? I just told my mum, sister and sis in law... Going to tell the rest later lol

I have told both mine and dh's moms, my dad, sister inlaw and my two best friends. Main reason being I did not tell them last time until after the mc. I felt kinda awful that they did not get the joyful part but did get the sorrowful part.


----------



## Mrs5707

Proverbs31gal said:


> hey there, i just found outlast week im pregnant - im super nervous of telling my friends and family- and I was wondering when do you think is a good time to start tellingeveryone? I should be 4 wks in....


Hey Proverbs31gal, I read alot of ya'll stuff and get Lysa's devotions (I actually used to work for Art at CFA.) Are you here in Charlotte?? Congrats on baby! I'm going to tell my mom this weekend and wait another week to tell others. It's going to be hard to keep it quiet!!! :winkwink:


----------



## countrygirl86

Seity said:


> There's not really much point in a 6 week scan and I'm not sure the insurance would pay for it anyway. I'm just impatient.
> I find it amusing that you have your doctors confirm your BFP's over there.
> Here I just call my midwife and schedule the first appointment and they take my word for it that I got a BFP and know how far along I am.

My doctor sent me for a scan to date the pregnancy since my cycle was so crazy but I think it's normal to do that here in Ontario (Canada).



Peachypoo said:


> Have any of you ladies told anyone?? I just told my mum, sister and sis in law... Going to tell the rest later lol

Haven't told anyone YET! It's tough but I want to make it to 10 weeks (wish me luck)!


----------



## magrace

Im in canada too and I had that today and since im so early i do another dating one in 3 weeks and then another scan 3 weeks after that


----------



## Blue eyes 81

How I got my bfp is strange and was wondering if any of you have encountered this happening.
DH and I took the month of May off of meds and iui and tried on our own. We did not think it would work because of my PCOS. Well by Monday 6/4 I was 3 days late so I called fs and they scheduled a beta:test: for Tuesday. Well when I received the results my beta level was .5
:bfn:. So I took the blood test at face value and started planning my June iui. By Thursday my breast were so sore I wanted nothing more when I got home then to take off my bra. Friday (6/8) morning I said the heck with it and I whipped out an ept. To my complete surprise and disbelief it was positive I whipped out the digital and :bfp:. I called fs and they scheduled a beta for that morning. Looking back I think they thought I was nuts but did the beta anyway. When the nurse called she could not believe it my beta came back at 37.2. She scheduled another beta for the following Monday (6/11) and the results were 170.3. 
I have heard of negative hpts and a positive beta but I have never heard of a negative beta then a positive just a couple days apart.:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like you probably oved and implanted late. Congrats on your BFP :D x x x


----------



## Nixilix

Mrs5707 said:


> I'm due the 24th! yay first one on that day :)

My dd's birthday is the 24th!


----------



## babydreams85

Well when I got home from work today I had some brown spotting... :( I am so scared. AF I think would've been due today or tomorrow. Im 'about' 4 weeks. I took another HPT tonight and its even darker and I did not even hold my pee...I drank a bottle of water and tested about 20 mins later and still darker. I'm not sure what to think but I am so very nervous...


----------



## Wiggler

as its brown its old, so it could be that your implantation bleed took a while to come out? Stay positive hun! x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Well when I got home from work today I had some brown spotting... :( I am so scared. AF I think would've been due today or tomorrow. Im 'about' 4 weeks. I took another HPT tonight and its even darker and I did not even hold my pee...I drank a bottle of water and tested about 20 mins later and still darker. I'm not sure what to think but I am so very nervous...

:hugs: from what I was told about 30% of women have some sort of spotting in their first trimester and it is not harmful to the baby. Everything is probably fine but it never hurts to call your ob to see what they think.


----------



## Seity

It's also not unusual to get a bit of spotting around the time you might normally get your period. I had a bit of pink tinged CM at 15 dpo, but nothing since. Unless it turned red or you had severe cramps, I'd ignore it.


----------



## Peachypoo

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Peachypoo said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies told anyone?? I just told my mum, sister and sis in law... Going to tell the rest later lol
> 
> I have told both mine and dh's moms, my dad, sister inlaw and my two best friends. Main reason being I did not tell them last time until after the mc. I felt kinda awful that they did not get the joyful part but did get the sorrowful part.Click to expand...

Oh I understand, I wanted to wait till 12 weeks but then was wondering 'why'? So just told them now, I guess if something does go wrong atleast I'll have their support..


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Peachypoo said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peachypoo said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies told anyone?? I just told my mum, sister and sis in law... Going to tell the rest later lol
> 
> I have told both mine and dh's moms, my dad, sister inlaw and my two best friends. Main reason being I did not tell them last time until after the mc. I felt kinda awful that they did not get the joyful part but did get the sorrowful part.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I understand, I wanted to wait till 12 weeks but then was wondering 'why'? So just told them now, I guess if something does go wrong atleast I'll have their support..Click to expand...

I agree... it was awful going through it nearly alone last time. They all would have been so supportive but of course they did not know until sometime after it happened. I guess I have told the people that are my greatest support system but I still can't wait to tell everyone else. If my estimated due date sticks I will be able to tell everyone July 28 which is the weekend of my birthday. :dance:


----------



## Seity

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I agree... it was awful going through it nearly alone last time. They all would have been so supportive but of course they did not know until sometime after it happened. I guess I have told the people that are my greatest support system but I still can't wait to tell everyone else. If my estimated due date sticks I will be able to tell everyone July 28 which is the weekend of my birthday. :dance:

I'll tell some close family after my 8 week scan, but I also want to wait till after 12 weeks to tell the world, which also happens to be on my birthday July 30!


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Due Feb 10th with my first! (finalllyy)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Seity said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I agree... it was awful going through it nearly alone last time. They all would have been so supportive but of course they did not know until sometime after it happened. I guess I have told the people that are my greatest support system but I still can't wait to tell everyone else. If my estimated due date sticks I will be able to tell everyone July 28 which is the weekend of my birthday. :dance:
> 
> I'll tell some close family after my 8 week scan, but I also want to wait till after 12 weeks to tell the world, which also happens to be on my birthday July 30!Click to expand...

That's awesome. I have to say I have never been so excited for my birthday to come!!!
Wishing you a happy healthy nine months!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hopefulwishes said:


> Due Feb 10th with my first! (finalllyy)

:happydance: Congrats!!! We are a day apart. Wishing you a happy healthy nine months.


----------



## Septemberborn

I am due the same time!!


----------



## munchkinlove

due 2/22/13 with my first 7 days before my 30th bday!!!! what a great gift!!!


----------



## Clairex20

Due 21st feb :) x


----------



## Jembug

I had brown spotting the day before Af and I'm still pregnant!
I had an emergency scan yesterday due to worrying brown spotting again.... I saw a little dot and a lovely heartbeat! :) they dated me at about 6 ish weeks, which I what I thought. So brown spotting can still have a positive outcome :) xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Hi ladies! Due Feb 8th with my first!


----------



## Mary HH

I am due around 15th feb with Number 2. 
H & H 9 months to everyone. x


----------



## babydreams85

My spotting has continued into today, has increased a tiny bit (although its still not a lot), and has a little pinkish/red mixed in and some tiny brown clots. I guess this is not good...:( Weirdly my HPTs are even darker this morning, they are now as dark as the control lines. My temp is still high too. Don't know what to think. Guess I can do is wait and see if the lines start fading or if my bleeding gets heavier. If I am having a MC then this is my 4th one. Just so frustrating!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

14th Feb- With my 3rd :/ Found out today! Very scared!!


----------



## jme84

I am sorry hun. That is so stressful. I really hope it's just weird ib. Fxd everything goes well. Can you call doc for a scan to find out whats going on?


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats MF!!!! :happydance: 

I am sooo tired, and feeling really crampy today so I am soooo scared! Urgh just want to curl up and sleep til 12 weeks. Decided not to ring to ring the doctors for bloods today as I don't have the energy to walk all the way to the GPs and then all the way to the hospital then all th way home, I'll just do a digi in the morning :haha: x x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 14th Feb- With my 3rd :/ Found out today! Very scared!!

:hugs: congratulations Hun!! Xx

Wiggler, I've been feeling so crampy today like little twinges low down. Ive got a digi for the morning too :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I love digi's they are so much fun, I love theorising on how my levels are rising by how long it takes to proccess compared to the last one :rofl: 

Then on th other hand I hate them because if I don't get my 3+ tomorrow I am going to cry my heart out. But I am a POAS addict and I know no matter how I try to resist i WILL pee on it :dohh: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am petrified and only told FOB and thats how it will stay until 12 weeks!! 

How on earth and I going to do this on my own! agh!

I feel sick but that could be shock! lol xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

You will be fine hun :hugs: Once the shock wears off hopefully the panic will go as well :hugs: x x x


----------



## xtlcx

Im due the 20th February with my third OHs first so excited

H and H 9 months everyone Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi :) x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Is anyone else scared to death there will be some kind of crazy snow storm when they go into labor? I live in washington state and when it snows here nearly everything shuts down. I can drive in the snow pretty well but not in labor, and my DH is a bit of a wuss when it comes to driving in the snow and ice


----------



## Seity

mommyof2peas said:


> Is anyone else scared to death there will be some kind of crazy snow storm when they go into labor? I live in washington state and when it snows here nearly everything shuts down. I can drive in the snow pretty well but not in labor, and my DH is a bit of a wuss when it comes to driving in the snow and ice

Yes, I live in upstate NY, so we can get some good storms (although not this past year). I was worried first time around too and wasn't due till March.
My OH drives just fine in the snow, but I worry there could be a bad storm and they might close the roads.


----------



## tntrying22

mommyof2peas said:


> Is anyone else scared to death there will be some kind of crazy snow storm when they go into labor? I live in washington state and when it snows here nearly everything shuts down. I can drive in the snow pretty well but not in labor, and my DH is a bit of a wuss when it comes to driving in the snow and ice

I hadn't thought about that..."Snowstorms" in Nashville are about 3-5 inches :) Might as well be 20 though the way everyone acts haha...


----------



## Wiggler

I suppose thats one good thing abot the UK, our "snowstorms" are pitiful little things, although they do sent the entire country into meltdown :dohh: x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

mommyof2peas said:


> Is anyone else scared to death there will be some kind of crazy snow storm when they go into labor? I live in washington state and when it snows here nearly everything shuts down. I can drive in the snow pretty well but not in labor, and my DH is a bit of a wuss when it comes to driving in the snow and ice

I did not even think about it until now. Oh man now I am scared. 
Hopefully it will be a winter like the last one. [-o&lt;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Our February's have been quite mild as of late!


----------



## patooti

I'm due in Feb but in NZ so it's summer! So no worry of snowstorms yet but I may have to move to UK before I'm due and then I'll worry a little for sure.


----------



## Kellen

Atlanta, Georgia just had a huge ice storm that shut down the city in January 2010. Given that I work for the primary response agency this could be interesting...


----------



## jme84

I live in Utah, the state with the greatest snow on earth. My dh is a really good driver in the snow we have driven in snow storms that i don't even know how we made it home. Lucky the hospital is close I would guess 5 miles away. I just hope the doc can make it to the hospital in the snow.


----------



## Mrs5707

Nixilix said:


> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due the 24th! yay first one on that day :)
> 
> My dd's birthday is the 24th!Click to expand...

DH's birthday is the 17th so I hope they don't over-lap! :


----------



## Nixilix

Mrs5707 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due the 24th! yay first one on that day :)
> 
> My dd's birthday is the 24th!Click to expand...
> 
> DH's birthday is the 17th so I hope they don't over-lap! :Click to expand...

My DH is the 24th too so don't want want 3 people sharing same bday!!!


----------



## rem_82

Tankmom23 said:


> Ugh, this pregnancy is a harsh one for me! Been nauseous off and on all day for the last week or so, and too tired to do anything!! Hard to relax with a 3 1/2 year old in tow! Im hoping these next 5 weeks go by quick so i can start to feel semi normal again.. My poor house is soo messy! Anyone else feeling horrendous!?

I feel like this!! spent the last 2 weeks sitting on the couch reading, or just staring into space. My 2 yr old is losing the plot i think!!!! I felt nothing with my last pg, but this one is awful!!!


----------



## bbear690

I am soooo tired even after going to bed at 10 and up at 7 :(


Best get these kids ready for school :)


----------



## rem_82

wow it has taken me half an hour to catch up afte a few days of not getting on here!!
firstly snow, i just moved from the south to the north, uk, and apperently snow is hard, heavy and a nightmare!!! lots of hills too...very scared abot that!!!
I'm feeling so crappy still, which is good really. I cant go nearraw meat so well, except mince, as it makes me so sick!!! the smell lingers and i cant eat my dinner at all!!! 
Still getting dizzy spells and slept for 2 hours yesterday during day, thanks to my lo having a nap!!! insomnia kicked in last night though, lay there for 2 hours wide awake!!! now im shattered!!!!
Glad everyone is doing well.
Jembug, u frightened me, glad its all ok though.


----------



## gflady

Can i join? I've just found out this week, and my EDD is 9th Feb (though I think it may be a bit later than that). xox Woo hoo.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im a bit worried about lack of symptoms ive had nausea on and off and sore boobs but thats about it oh and tired


----------



## Sushai

Can I join too? I just found out 2 days ago. I'm due (apparently) on the 10th. This is my second, I had my first 8months ago. I'm so excited. Congratulations to all you February mummies to be!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Trying to wonder how fast I can do school run before rushing home to be sick!!


----------



## rem_82

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Trying to wonder how fast I can do school run before rushing home to be sick!!

Oh no did you make it? maybe carry some paper bags around with you!! I'v not actually been sick while out yet, and often wonder what i'd do if i was on the motorway or something!!! quite a scary thought!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

rem_82 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Trying to wonder how fast I can do school run before rushing home to be sick!!
> 
> Oh no did you make it? maybe carry some paper bags around with you!! I'v not actually been sick while out yet, and often wonder what i'd do if i was on the motorway or something!!! quite a scary thought!Click to expand...

Managed it thanks to polos but didnt enjoy making the kids lunchboxes hehe!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> I love digi's they are so much fun, I love theorising on how my levels are rising by how long it takes to proccess compared to the last one :rofl:
> 
> Then on th other hand I hate them because if I don't get my 3+ tomorrow I am going to cry my heart out. But I am a POAS addict and I know no matter how I try to resist i WILL pee on it :dohh: x x x

You'll be fine Hun, how did it go did you manage to resist the urge to POAS lol I caved and got my 3+ but just counting down the days for mw appointment. Last time she sent me for a dating scan straight away but not to sure if she will this time or not, really hope so just so I can get abit of reassurance and it feel more real iykwim. On the plus side ms is easing off slightly still rretching in the morning but much better, I think it was starting to confuse poor alfs abit lol he'd just look as if to say mum what the heck are you doing in there :haha: I just want to start buying cute little rompers and socks :cloud9: 


Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I did the digi just now, 3+ :happydance: that has taken sooo much worry away as my hcg never got to 2k with my MCs and 2k+ is the requirement for 3+ :happydance: and it came up almost instantly!!!!! 

I still have just under 2 weeks until my doctors appointment, then have to wait a while after that to see the midwife. I'm going to beg the doctor for a reassurance scan, I can't even try for a dating scan as I got pregnant 3 1/2 weeks after my last mc x x x


----------



## Hannah90

im due on 16th feb based on last bleep (12th may) however i was worried as cb digi was coming up at 1-2 weeks thuis morning still but just been to docs and she said that thats right as my cycles were about 34/35 days so conception is right as the length of my cycle before ovulation is nearly 3 weeks and then lp at another 2..that makes sense right? lol was so scared of loosing the baby but she has put my mind at ease and all other test lines are getting darker by the day so assume thats good? stupid cb worrying me..also looked in packet and theirs is based on 28 day cycle. will feel better afer first appointment with midwife after my hol..going to mexico for 2 weeks and scared about having a mc out there :-( xx:cry:


----------



## Kitty_love

Tankmom23 said:


> Ugh, this pregnancy is a harsh one for me! Been nauseous off and on all day for the last week or so, and too tired to do anything!! Hard to relax with a 3 1/2 year old in tow! Im hoping these next 5 weeks go by quick so i can start to feel semi normal again.. My poor house is soo messy! Anyone else feeling horrendous!?

I've been nauseous off and on as well and really tired. Certain smells seem to make it worse, bananas this morning :(. 

Two things that are really helping are ginger ale and pretzel goldfish. I think I've gone through 3-4 bags of pretzel goldfish in the last week or so! 

Hope you find some kind of snack to help your nausea. Eating a little something seems to help me a bit.


----------



## Peachypoo

Hi ladies, pray your all well!! My ms seems to be getting worse as data proceed!! Cudnt even send my DD to nursary today as i was going to vomit my head off!! Really praying this will go away soon.. Tiredness and ms do not go lol!


----------



## Beannumber2

Hey can I join please? Rough EDD is 19/02/2013 and this is baby #2!!


----------



## fides

welcome and congrats to the new ladies! let me know if i accidentally skipped anyone or gave you the wrong date... :flower:


----------



## Seity

I'm still feeling good, just extra gassy. 2 more weeks till my scan tick tick tick...


----------



## Beannumber2

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## tntrying22

Anyone excited/scared/hoping there might be 2+ babies??


----------



## Seity

Terrified there might be 2!


----------



## Kellen

My MIL has been praying for almost 2 years that there will be too. I'm kinda not on board with that. But, if there are two this will be my first and last go!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Seity said:


> I'm still feeling good, just extra gassy. 2 more weeks till my scan tick tick tick...

I noticed the extra gas too not fun lol I swear I can't remember it with Alfie though so weird how different pregnancies are.


Wiggler so happy you got your 3+ this is so it for you Hun, stay positive!! :hugs: 

Something new today, I can't stand the smell of my oven when something's cooking it's awful :sick: !! Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks Charlotte :hugs:

Urgh I had the same earlier when I was cooking a jacket potato, hot oven smell is disgusting :sick: x x x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Now that it's been brought up that women who BF when they got pregnant have a 9% higher chance of twins, Im scared LOL

I dont know if Im getting a belly already because it's baby 4 and my last was just born a year ago, or if it's twins. I would be going from 3 to 5!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> Thanks Charlotte :hugs:
> 
> Urgh I had the same earlier when I was cooking a jacket potato, hot oven smell is disgusting :sick: x x x

Glad it's not just me lol my sense of smell is amazing but I had to ask ash to change his socks last night :sick: bleugh!! 
My tiredness is sucking though, yet the more sleep I have the more tired I am, can't bloomin win


Xx


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha for smells! Noodles made me feel sick and so did making a roast chicken! Got chilli and rice tonight, just made it and I survived! :) xx


----------



## Wiggler

I keep switching between being so hungry I feel faint and ill and never wanting to eat again as the thought makes me feel ill. I'm currently in the "I never want to eat again" phase. OH was not amused when I told him he was cooking dinner tonight lol x x x


----------



## magrace

Bf has twins already and Im happy to say there is only 1 in there!


----------



## Kellen

I've just reached the stage of not eating. Up until today I've been able to work through the nausea and eat my required amounts of protein, fruits and veggies. Today I'm just doing good keeping the water down. Ugh... thank goodness it is Friday. I don't want to be at work. :(


----------



## Seity

I'm having a hard time eating because of the gas.


----------



## tidyroom

mommyof2peas said:


> Now that it's been brought up that women who BF when they got pregnant have a 9% higher chance of twins, Im scared LOL
> 
> I dont know if Im getting a belly already because it's baby 4 and my last was just born a year ago, or if it's twins. I would be going from 3 to 5!!

Oh, I worry about this. My mum is a twin and there is always a chance I might have twins as it has skipped generations. After reading that I am more worried. Dont think I would be able to cope with twins and a 18 month. xx


----------



## BeanyHeart

I wonder when ill start to show as I'm pregnant 5 months after giving birth! OH mum is a twin and OHs brother has had twins


----------



## Peachypoo

Why do bf woman have more chance of twins...?


----------



## private26

Beannumber2 said:


> Hey can I join please? Rough EDD is 19/02/2013 and this is baby #2!!

same due date as me : ) how old is your first? mine is 3 and a half x


----------



## SarahSausage

Hi-I'm due around 20th February. Just found out last week.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Peachypoo said:


> Why do bf woman have more chance of twins...?

Im not really sure. But I did a bunch of research and it said that bf women have a 9% chance


----------



## Peachypoo

I've just it's 9x more chance.... Wow imdidmnot know that!


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> Now that it's been brought up that women who BF when they got pregnant have a 9% higher chance of twins, Im scared LOL




Peachypoo said:


> Why do bf woman have more chance of twins...?

i wouldn't worry too much about statistical anomolies - they can find higher % chances for just about anything, i think - pretty sure tall women have ended up with a higher percentage of natural twins, so then they say if you are tall, you are more likely to have twins, etc - but really, i wouldn't worry about it if you fall into one of those statistical groups b/c i think we already have enough to worry about in early pregnancy as it is...

then again, having said that, watch someone in here end up with a set of twins! :haha: that would be really cool (as long as it's someone who is hoping for twins, lol)! :baby: :baby:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got back from my lil brothers girlfriends birthday dinner. I have to say it was so difficult to hold back the pregnancy news especially because they were all wondering why I was not drinking and why I am not going to the party at their house to drink. They know we have been trying so I lied and said I am taking metformin and can't drink. Plus DH is on call so that helped.


----------



## munchkinlove

TWINS!!! id be excited, but they would be our first and last pregnancy.....its always a thought in my mind as my husband is an identical twin...so there is a chance!!!!!! i guess ill find out in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rem_82

twins, isnt that a natural fear that every pregnant woman has?? my grandpa is a twin, so who knows. Judging by my size at 7 weeks, i reckon im carrying a whole football team lol!!!! feel massive already!! by the way what is BF?
nausia snacks, oatmeal and raisin cookies or apples!! I could also eat a football team these last few days!!!
Anyone else broken out in spots? Its awful, I didnt even have them much as a teen, or my last pg. I was told that if you carry a girl you get extra hormones which makes you spotty...rubbish?? maybe, who knows!


----------



## bbear690

Congrats all the new ladies xx



I feel like I am eating for 10 woke up in early hours and was awake for ages, had to stop myself from coming down for food lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello lovelies!!!! I'm due February 24th, according to my ovulation date!! :happydance:

I hope I can join you? :)


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## xtlcx

SarahSausage said:


> Hi-I'm due around 20th February. Just found out last week.

same as me xx


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hello ladies, 

Mind if I join?

I am due on February 1st woo hooo!

Had my reassurance scan on Tuesday gone and worked out at 6wk 4days.....say the little heart beat, got a good feeling that this is my forever baby :thumbup:

This is so exciting, no m/s as yet FANTASTIC but hey still early days although a small part of me really wants to get it just so I know all is ok. 

I am convinced i'm having a girl as we only BD'd once in that month as my OH works away and it was 4-5 days before O going by my dates!! OH well tbh I'll take either. Just so happy to be here. 

I hope all you ladies are ok, :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am an identical twin and was on clomid but going by the scan i had the ther day its just one phew


----------



## Jessica28

My Doctor told me that twins comes from the Mothers side only. Don't know if she knew what she was talking about or not though...lol.

We have twins on both sides but none in my moms immediate family.


----------



## fides

WhisperOfHope said:


> i am an identical twin and was on clomid but going by the scan i had the ther day its just one phew

oh, wow! i've only known one set of identical twins - that must be quite a unique relationship between you and your sister. :)


----------



## fides

we only have 4 date spots left to fill for the month - how exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

fides said:


> we only have 4 date spots left to fill for the month - how exciting!! :happydance:

:dance: That is super exciting! I bet those dates will fill up in no time. :thumbup:


----------



## cluckerduckie

I am due February 18th. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

BF means breastfeeding :)

And yes from what I understand you have to have had twins on the moms side to make it mean anything. Twins on the dads side don't raise your chances any. BUT that doesnt mean it can't happen lol My DH has identical twin sisters.


----------



## missymuffet

I'm due Feb 23rd!


----------



## flutterbaby

im feb 14th so far i'll catch up on the thread tomorrow


----------



## BabyDragon

I'm due February 4!


----------



## Wiggler

Los of babies due around valentines day :cloud9:

My son is a halloween baby and my daughter is a may 1st (traditional May Day) baby so I have huge pressure to give this baby a special birthday too :haha: x x x


----------



## Murphy98

Hi! I'd like to join - just got my BFP today. I am due then Feb 24th, 2013 

:cloud9:

Wishing us all sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## munchkinlove

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Murphy98 said:


> Hi! I'd like to join - just got my BFP today. I am due then Feb 24th, 2013
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Wishing us all sticky beans :hugs:

Congrats!


----------



## hopingfor4

I'm due Feb 22, 2013


----------



## munchkinlove

congrats and welcome!!!!!!!!!!! we have the same due date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Can I join? Just found out I'm pregnant. Being very cautious with telling people. Had a chemical in December 2 days after I told everyone. Not a fun experience. Just keeping the news to my parents and hubbys parents for now. Will probably announce to everyone else after 8 week scan. 

How is everyone symptom wise? Ive been really sleepy and my bbs are so sore! Ive also been having a pulling cramping sensation, but I think its normal.

Baser off of my last period, I should be due 2/20


----------



## mrsswaffer

Murphy98 said:


> Hi! I'd like to join - just got my BFP today. I am due then Feb 24th, 2013
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Wishing us all sticky beans :hugs:

Woohoo! We have the same due date!! :happydance: Happy 4 weeks today!


----------



## Jembug

Welcome new ladies x
Wiggler, our children are simular ages!
Do you wander how your cope?
The doctor and receptionists said 'oh your brave'- I felt slightly annoyed at those comments and my mind Is ticking.....


----------



## Carly.C

I'm due February too. My LMP tells me Feb 18th based on 28 day cycle but my cycles have ranged from 26 to 30 day cycle so I'm going by 20th Feb!
So far i've had REALLY painful bbs and huge (normally 34A so any increase is noticable!), mild cramps and on/off implantation spotting. Thats is about it. We're so excited, gona make a dr's apt on Monday. Havent told anyone yet and dont plan on until i'm 12weeks gone!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Carly.C said:


> I'm due February too. My LMP tells me Feb 18th based on 28 day cycle but my cycles have ranged from 26 to 30 day cycle so I'm going by 20th Feb!
> So far i've had REALLY painful bbs and huge (normally 34A so any increase is noticable!), mild cramps and on/off implantation spotting. Thats is about it. We're so excited, gona make a dr's apt on Monday. Havent told anyone yet and dont plan on until i'm 12weeks gone!

I had some very light pink spotting for about 12 hrs on Wed into Thurs. It was barely noticeable. Only saw when I wiped.


----------



## bbear690

Congrats to all the new ladies xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Welcome to all the new ladies. :flower:
Wishing everyone a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## sara3337

I am due Feb 24


----------



## Kdk24

Hello Ladies...

I just found out I was preggos 2 days ago. I only tested because I had a strange head cold and I never get sick! Also, we only DTD once this cycle, so in my head I thought there was no way I could be pregnant. BAM! I am! 
I'm so nervous because I found out at 3w3ds, so I've beentesting like a crazy person every morning! I have my first appointment July 16th! I'll be alomost 8 weeks then!

Can you add me to the 25th for now. 

Thanks! Yay Babies!!!:baby:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Congratulations!! I found out at 3+2 - it's gonna be a looooong journey! :)


----------



## Kdk24

mrsswaffer said:


> Congratulations!! I found out at 3+2 - it's gonna be a looooong journey! :)

Are you at all nervous? I scared to move right now. I have a co-worker that's 5months so I told her and she keeps telling my how "delicate" I am. NOT HELPING!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm trying my best not to stress, because I know that won't help, but yes - feeling very delicate! However, I have read that if a miscarriage happens in the first trimester, it's usually due to a chromosomal malfunction and it was always going to happen anyway. So there's really not a lot you can do to prevent it if it's going to happen. :) Best to just relax!!!!


----------



## TicToc

I am due on 2/16/2013

:happydance:


----------



## Carly.C

Does anyone know how/why your dates get changed? If your Lmp show one date, surely that should be set in stone. I dont understand it. I'll be gutted having a scan thinking i'm a few weeks further along than i really am.


----------



## BlessedbyGod5

Hi ladies, I'm new to the board. I got my BFP yesterday after trying for 3 years. According to the online due date calculators my precious little one should be here 2/18/2013!!!!


----------



## LuLuBean

Feb 17!! Yay! :happydance: found out on Friday :)

Just a small concern though... Just now when I went to the loo there was light light pink when I wiped, is it because Hubbster and I BD'd this arvo? or could something be wrong?? I'm freaking out a little, anyone else have a little bleed around this time?!? xo


Scratch that, checked again. All clear. Seems to have been a one off. Wow, I never knew I could get this paranoid!

I can't wait for our first doc appt :)


----------



## Nixilix

Carly.C said:


> Does anyone know how/why your dates get changed? If your Lmp show one date, surely that should be set in stone. I dont understand it. I'll be gutted having a scan thinking i'm a few weeks further along than i really am.

2 people could have the same lmp but one could ovulated later than the other therefore they will not be as far along. Depends how long yyour cycle is.


----------



## BabyDeacon

hey!! im babydeacon aka vicki..... i have one son 8 months old and no#2 bue 21st by lmp.... :)


----------



## Carly.C

2 people could have the same lmp but one could ovulated later than the other therefore they will not be as far along. Depends how long yyour cycle is.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, I thought that maybe the answer but i'm not 2 sure when i ovulated this cycle so my due date is based on 30 day cycle. I'm just happy 2b pregnant but would love to be further along than i think i am!


----------



## babydreams85

LuLuBean said:


> Feb 17!! Yay! :happydance: found out on Friday :)
> 
> Just a small concern though... Just now when I went to the loo there was light light pink when I wiped, is it because Hubbster and I BD'd this arvo? or could something be wrong?? I'm freaking out a little, anyone else have a little bleed around this time?!? xo
> 
> 
> Scratch that, checked again. All clear. Seems to have been a one off. Wow, I never knew I could get this paranoid!
> 
> I can't wait for our first doc appt :)

I had light brown spotting for 2.5 days when AF would have been due. I am still a little freaked out about it but it did stop and was just a few drops here and there, and my HPTs are still getting darker and darker. I did a lot of research on it and talked to a TON of ladies who had spotting around that time and had normal healthy babies. Apparently its pretty common and isn't usually an issue unless accompanied by bad cramps or if its bright red. 

H&H 9 mos to you!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

When I talked to my OB to schedule my appointment they wanted to go by my LMP even though I know I didn't ovulate until day 18 of my cycle (I was temping and using OPKs). I told them I was positive about my O day but they just shrugged it off. So according to them I should be about 5 weeks now when I know I'm really 4+3. Thats just procedure I think, they generally just go by LMP and then change the date later on after a few scans if the baby is continuously measuring more or less than their original prediction. Not really a big deal as long as the heartbeat is strong and everything looks great otherwise.


----------



## Demi2013

Im due Feb 12th can't wait for little bean to grow.

Happy pregnancies .

xxx:happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome to the new ladies x


----------



## Seity

babydreams85 said:


> When I talked to my OB to schedule my appointment they wanted to go by my LMP even though I know I didn't ovulate until day 18 of my cycle (I was temping and using OPKs). I told them I was positive about my O day but they just shrugged it off. So according to them I should be about 5 weeks now when I know I'm really 4+3. Thats just procedure I think, they generally just go by LMP and then change the date later on after a few scans if the baby is continuously measuring more or less than their original prediction. Not really a big deal as long as the heartbeat is strong and everything looks great otherwise.

They always go by LMP for me as well. I knew I didn't OV till cycle day 21 with my son, but they still gave me a due date that would have been impossible even just based on the day we had sex. LOL In the end it doesn't matter. My son decided to show up 2 weeks sooner than my due date. This time I OV on cycle day 13. Early, which is why we got caught out instead of it having been a safe day and wound up pregnant.


----------



## Murphy98

BlessedbyGod5 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the board. I got my BFP yesterday after trying for 3 years. According to the online due date calculators my precious little one should be here 2/18/2013!!!!

Wow! Congrats you must be so excited :hugs:


----------



## Murphy98

Should I be concerned that I have no symptoms. I had a bit of cramping down low in my bellly last night and this am but nothing else really....? That doesn't indicate how strong your pregnancy is does it?

Ahhhhh 9 months of worry....begin. :haha:


----------



## fifiO

hi i'm cautiously saying my edd is 23rd february. got a bfp this afternoon at 15 dpo (first test taken) and the line was lighter than the control line, hoping this isn't an issue? gonna test again in the morning with fmu. happy and healthy 9 months to all of you :)


----------



## LuLuBean

babydreams85 said:


> LuLuBean said:
> 
> 
> Feb 17!! Yay! :happydance: found out on Friday :)
> 
> Just a small concern though... Just now when I went to the loo there was light light pink when I wiped, is it because Hubbster and I BD'd this arvo? or could something be wrong?? I'm freaking out a little, anyone else have a little bleed around this time?!? xo
> 
> 
> Scratch that, checked again. All clear. Seems to have been a one off. Wow, I never knew I could get this paranoid!
> 
> I can't wait for our first doc appt :)
> 
> I had light brown spotting for 2.5 days when AF would have been due. I am still a little freaked out about it but it did stop and was just a few drops here and there, and my HPTs are still getting darker and darker. I did a lot of research on it and talked to a TON of ladies who had spotting around that time and had normal healthy babies. Apparently its pretty common and isn't usually an issue unless accompanied by bad cramps or if its bright red.
> 
> H&H 9 mos to you!!!!Click to expand...



Thanks Babydreams! I'm actually a week after af was due, thats what had me woried, I read about the slight spotting around that time and thought I got lucky and didn't get it lol, suprised me a bit to see it, but a hundred million wees later, no more :) xo


----------



## crazae4u

Hi everyone - first time poster here. I got my :bfp: two days and I keep testing to make sure it's real and it seems like it is!!! EDD is Fed 24 and I am so excited. :happydance: Going to go back now and read through the 50+ pages to get caught up.


----------



## kimberleywats

hi ladies??!!

may i join u all, im due february 18th (im sure my date will change slightly with my dating scan!! :)

not much symptoms other tha fatigue and thirst!! (and restlessness!! at night!) 

this baby was a bit of a surprise, i had a baby in september 2012! so he is only 8.5mnths atm!! i missed a few b.c pills!! and voila!! preggo!!! i never thought this would happen after trying 4 so long 4 my lil boy!! its a bit of a mystery!! :/

anyway! hello ladies!!
fingers crossed we all have a happy- healthy 9mnths! and hope our births r nice n easy too!! i think mine is still too fresh in my mind atm!! scary stuff and im absolutely petrified 2 do it all again so soon!!


----------



## tidyroom

kimberleywats said:


> hi ladies??!!
> 
> may i join u all, im due february 18th (im sure my date will change slightly with my dating scan!! :)
> 
> not much symptoms other tha fatigue and thirst!! (and restlessness!! at night!)
> 
> this baby was a bit of a surprise, i had a baby in september 2012! so he is only 8.5mnths atm!! i missed a few b.c pills!! and voila!! preggo!!! i never thought this would happen after trying 4 so long 4 my lil boy!! its a bit of a mystery!! :/
> 
> anyway! hello ladies!!
> fingers crossed we all have a happy- healthy 9mnths! and hope our births r nice n easy too!! i think mine is still too fresh in my mind atm!! scary stuff and im absolutely petrified 2 do it all again so soon!!


Congrats on ur BFP. Im very much in the same boat as you. My little girl is 10 months and we got a surprise BFP too. I am so excited now and I think the age gap will be great. Im finding it hard work though looking after her while feeling sick and tierd. 

How are you feeling? I too feel that the birth of my daughter is far to fresh and I hope in 9 months I will be both mentally and physically ready for it again.


----------



## edigirl82

Hello!

I took 3 x preg tests, all of which positive - Due approx 9th Feb! Huge shock as I was on the Pill but slowly coming to terms with it! I can tell I'm happy about it really as my thoughts have changed from "god what am I going to do?" to "i really hope it's ok in there!"

So hello to everyone!


----------



## inkdchick

Hi im due on the 15th feb my hubby's birthday his first my third


----------



## aimeefolds

Could I join?? I am due Feb 18th! (or around there!)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Very early days but after BFPs at 9 dpo and 11 dpo it looks like I am due on 28th of February :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations to all the new ladies!

How is everyone feeling today? x x x


----------



## Best step mum

> How is everyone feeling today? x x x

Good morning ladies, I am still feeling really queezy - I have been told that this is a good sign but it is not a nice feeling.

7 weeks yesterday, so 3 weeks and 2 days until my first appointment with the midwife - I cant wait, more than anything to make sure that everything is ok with the little one.

It is so hard not to get carried away and start shopping for bits and pieces now, but I want to wait until after the hospital appointment so that there are no disappointments!


----------



## Wiggler

My GP appointment is in 10 days and at that appointment I will get referred to the MW. 

I'm waiting until after 12 weeks to buy stuff too, but as soon as I seee a healthy bubba on that 12 week scan I am going to go crazy with shopping! :D x x x


----------



## hoping2013

Best step mum said:


> How is everyone feeling today? x x x
> 
> Good morning ladies, I am still feeling really queezy - I have been told that this is a good sign but it is not a nice feeling.
> 
> 7 weeks yesterday, so 3 weeks and 2 days until my first appointment with the midwife - I cant wait, more than anything to make sure that everything is ok with the little one.
> 
> It is so hard not to get carried away and start shopping for bits and pieces now, but I want to wait until after the hospital appointment so that there are no disappointments!Click to expand...



Hiya, 

I noticed you are in N.I, me too :) can i ask about your first appointment ? im getting impatient waiting for my appointment letter... in fact its driving me mad 
I will be 7 weeks tomorrow, I went to my gp 3 weeks ago and he just said that i would get an appointment in the next 3-4 weeks (i thought he meant my appointment would be in 3-4 weeks, as in my booking in appointment but im guessing now he meant i would get my letter in 3-4 weeks ? ) 
How long did you have to wait on your letter coming letting you know about your first appointment ?

thanks :)


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! 

Gosh, how I wish the weeks would fly by until the first scan to confirm everything is fine! I have my first dr's appt this morning. Not sure what to expect.

The only symptoms I'm having are waves of nausea, nausea's partic bad first thing in the morning when I wake up, achy bbs, and an achy uterus. Oh, and TMI, but my stools are also a little loose! I thought you were supposed to get constipated...


----------



## sara3337

Wiggler said:


> Congratulations to all the new ladies!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? x x x

Hi all I was having headache almost all day and feel nausea. Got sore throat too. Not sure what I can take if I get worse.


----------



## gflady

sara3337 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new ladies!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? x x x
> 
> Hi all I was having headache almost all day and feel nausea. Got sore throat too. Not sure what I can take if I get worse.Click to expand...

I've read that paracetemol is fine as a last resort and as a one-off.


----------



## Best step mum

> Hiya,
> 
> I noticed you are in N.I, me too can i ask about your first appointment ? im getting impatient waiting for my appointment letter... in fact its driving me mad
> I will be 7 weeks tomorrow, I went to my gp 3 weeks ago and he just said that i would get an appointment in the next 3-4 weeks (i thought he meant my appointment would be in 3-4 weeks, as in my booking in appointment but im guessing now he meant i would get my letter in 3-4 weeks ? )
> How long did you have to wait on your letter coming letting you know about your first appointment ?
> 
> thanks

Hi, Im in lisburn so the doctors there dont want to see you at all, they just send a referral letter to the hospital for you on the strength of you calling up and saying that you are pregnant. 

I got my letter last week for my appointment on 11th July, Im going to Craigavon hospital, simply for the reason that the ulster is too far away (45 mins ish in traffic) Lagan Valley doesnt have a special care unit (just in case) and I have a friend who starts as a registrar in the royal jubilee in August (and as good friends as we are I dont want her near there on me!)

I was told that noone will see you before 10 weeks - hopefully your letter will arrive this week. If not I would call the GP and just make sure that your referral form has been collected.

I hope that this helps!


----------



## hoping2013

Best step mum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I noticed you are in N.I, me too can i ask about your first appointment ? im getting impatient waiting for my appointment letter... in fact its driving me mad
> I will be 7 weeks tomorrow, I went to my gp 3 weeks ago and he just said that i would get an appointment in the next 3-4 weeks (i thought he meant my appointment would be in 3-4 weeks, as in my booking in appointment but im guessing now he meant i would get my letter in 3-4 weeks ? )
> How long did you have to wait on your letter coming letting you know about your first appointment ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Hi, Im in lisburn so the doctors there dont want to see you at all, they just send a referral letter to the hospital for you on the strength of you calling up and saying that you are pregnant.
> 
> I got my letter last week for my appointment on 11th July, Im going to Craigavon hospital, simply for the reason that the ulster is too far away (45 mins ish in traffic) Lagan Valley doesnt have a special care unit (just in case) and I have a friend who starts as a registrar in the royal jubilee in August (and as good friends as we are I dont want her near there on me!)
> 
> I was told that noone will see you before 10 weeks - hopefully your letter will arrive this week. If not I would call the GP and just make sure that your referral form has been collected.
> 
> I hope that this helps!Click to expand...

Great thanks for the info, ive opted for Royal so hopefully I will hear this week - i know i'll be able to calm down once i get my appointment date and then at least i know something is happening, at the minute i just feel like a bloated queasy moaner ! :dohh:


----------



## Best step mum

> Great thanks for the info, ive opted for Royal so hopefully I will hear this week - i know i'll be able to calm down once i get my appointment date and then at least i know something is happening, at the minute i just feel like a bloated queasy moaner !

No worries - the royal would have been where I was heading until I realised that my friend was starting a post there. She works in Obs and Gynae so I it would have been just my luck that she would have been my doctor! 

The only thing that Im not sure about with craigavon is that my mum works in one of the offices in there, so I hope that it isnt too close for comfort, because my mum is such a worrier!

Good luck, hopefully you get your letter really soon, I was so relieved to get mine. Because it is my first, I will be so relieved to see the little alien on the screen! I think that other countries are so much more fortunate than us with earlier dating scans but only 3 weeks 2 days to go!!


----------



## kimberleywats

BabyDeacon said:


> hey!! im babydeacon aka vicki..... i have one son 8 months old and no#2 bue 21st by lmp.... :)

Hey I have a son- nearly 9mnths!! Are you also petrified at the thought of 2 under 2?? Lol 
My son theo was planned- took so long to conceive wiv him so when I missed a few bc pills I thought nothing of it assuming I wouldn't jus get preg so easy
Well...., here I am again!! Lol 
Happy tho- 2 close in age will b good!! 
My mind is at ease now I saw babystyle are releasing a tandem oyster 2wards end of the year!!! Yay! Really dint wana a horrible tandem!! And live my single oyster- so happy bout that!! 
(also jus had our house converted to make another bedroom 4 lil theo- looks like he will b sharing lol)


----------



## hoping2013

Best step mum said:


> Great thanks for the info, ive opted for Royal so hopefully I will hear this week - i know i'll be able to calm down once i get my appointment date and then at least i know something is happening, at the minute i just feel like a bloated queasy moaner !
> 
> No worries - the royal would have been where I was heading until I realised that my friend was starting a post there. She works in Obs and Gynae so I it would have been just my luck that she would have been my doctor!
> 
> The only thing that Im not sure about with craigavon is that my mum works in one of the offices in there, so I hope that it isnt too close for comfort, because my mum is such a worrier!
> 
> Good luck, hopefully you get your letter really soon, I was so relieved to get mine. Because it is my first, I will be so relieved to see the little alien on the screen! I think that other countries are so much more fortunate than us with earlier dating scans but only 3 weeks 2 days to go!!Click to expand...

Its my first too so i know how you feel, well at least i am reassured that they havent forgotten about me, its just normal not to have got the letter yet, hopefully this week :) 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## kimberleywats

tidyroom said:


> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies??!!
> 
> may i join u all, im due february 18th (im sure my date will change slightly with my dating scan!! :)
> 
> not much symptoms other tha fatigue and thirst!! (and restlessness!! at night!)
> 
> this baby was a bit of a surprise, i had a baby in september 2012! so he is only 8.5mnths atm!! i missed a few b.c pills!! and voila!! preggo!!! i never thought this would happen after trying 4 so long 4 my lil boy!! its a bit of a mystery!! :/
> 
> anyway! hello ladies!!
> fingers crossed we all have a happy- healthy 9mnths! and hope our births r nice n easy too!! i think mine is still too fresh in my mind atm!! scary stuff and im absolutely petrified 2 do it all again so soon!!
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur BFP. Im very much in the same boat as you. My little girl is 10 months and we got a surprise BFP too. I am so excited now and I think the age gap will be great. Im finding it hard work though looking after her while feeling sick and tierd.
> 
> How are you feeling? I too feel that the birth of my daughter is far to fresh and I hope in 9 months I will be both mentally and physically ready for it again.Click to expand...

Scary stuff huh! Total shock/ I done I test his bcos I really fancied an ice cold drink- buy water from the fridge don't feel cold enough!! Soon as I told myself I need some Ice I started 2 think..... When was last af etc .... Been irregular anyway since havin theo so actually jus tested 2 "rule it out" had web feeling tired and lame :/ and stressy!!! But jus thought late period was makin me feel worn out??? I was shocked when digi said 3+!! (still think that is inaccurate as it said 3+ (over 5weeks) when I should have been nearly 2-3 jus a few days late 4 af? 
Ah well I c midwife in 2-3 weeks- hoping she an date my preg and saying scan should b @12 weeks
Hoping my bean is ok in ther!!! 
Guna b a busy mama wiv 2 lil ones 2 contend wiv- only started back at work4 mnths ago!! Gota quit my job and I doubt I'll b goin back after having lil one- no point - may aswell stay home wiv 2 so small!!


----------



## jessief

Kimberly Watts, we're bump buddies xxxx


----------



## Kdk24

Question for you ladies that are a little further along...

When did you start noticing symptoms? I'm just shy of 4 weeks and the only symptom I have is sore bbs, I get that anyway around AF time. I've been tresting everyday to make sure I'm still pregnant.


----------



## Nixilix

My nausea started at 6+2 with dd1 and slightly earlier with this one...


----------



## Nixilix

But everyone is different as my boobs aren't really that sore but last pregnant they were!!


----------



## watchdogps

Brand new here, just tested yesterday, and online calcs say I should be due mid-Feb! 
Something cool is that my friend's BDay is the 14th, and her son is born on my BDay. It would be so neat if mine were born on her BDay!


----------



## fides

congrats to all the new bfp's!!! please let me know if i skipped anyone or put u on the wrong date while holding my squirmy 7 mo old. :haha:




watchdogps said:


> Brand new here, just tested yesterday, and online calcs say I should be due mid-Feb!
> Something cool is that my friend's BDay is the 14th, and her son is born on my BDay. It would be so neat if mine were born on her BDay!

which date would you like me to put you down for? we can change it later... :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hehe, I am the only POAS-a-holic on the 28th of Feb on my own, there needs to be some other addicts fill in the gap at 26th/27th :haha:


----------



## Dani402

I had sore BBs from the day I tested, pretty much (before 4 weeks)...just started getting nausea yesterday/day before... not MS, I guess (is it?) since I'm not throwing up...but I used to be able to "scarf down" my meals, and now I take a few bites and feel full. Also feel like the food I eat just sits in my throat... blah. And yesterday I started getting bad food aversions -- NOTHING sounds good. I sent hubby to grocery store with huge list of stuff, and by the time he got back I didn't want any of it. :-\ 

Had to pee quite frequently from about 4+3, but I think it's also related to the dramatic increase in water I've been drinking since I got my BFP :) ...been feeling little "twinges" down low on and off for past couple of weeks. Now I'm supposed to be about 5+6 or 6 weeks...somewhere between 5 and 6. Last Monday Dr. did scan and put me between 4-5 weeks...


----------



## jme84

My boobs started hurting from when I o but slowly started getting more painful. First few days after bfp I was so hot and when I got hot I would get sick. About 5 w 3days I started to get morning sickness but I have only puked once.


----------



## Seity

Nausea = MS. You don't have to be physically sick, just nauseous.

So far, I've had gas and one day where I had to pee more than usual. I had some twinges on and off during week 4.
The outside of my breasts near the armpits are tender and my nipples are more sensitive.
Mostly, I just feel the same as always. I'm waiting for the increased hunger to kick in.


----------



## Dani402

TY Seity for clarity about MS... I'm noticing it more between meals, now...trying to eat more snacks so it won't show up. :-\ But makes me feel like everything is okay in there. Somewhere (several somewheres online) I read that MS is linked to higher birth weights and healthier pregnancies... ;-) So at least there's a positive in all of this sickness.

Seems kinda' silly, but the last few days on my symptoms tracker I've marked "increased appetite" and "decreased appetite" both on the same day... I get hungry often, but when I start eating I'm not able to eat very much before I feel full and "icky." I was able to add "Food Aversion" to the list of symptoms today, and I have definitely been experiencing that! Hard to get any kind of protein down -- last night it took us half an hour to figure out what we could have, and even when hubby made dinner that I suggested, I didn't enjoy eating it by the time it was ready.  Poor hubby!


----------



## kimberleywats

jessief said:


> Kimberly Watts, we're bump buddies xxxx

Yay! I need someone 2 share wiv :) lol
My last preg me and another girl both had same Dday and both went over 2 weeks and had our babies jus hours apart!! And we met on here!!


----------



## kimberleywats

My only symptoms today is backache really- restless news and tiredness- !! (the last 2 could b related 2 eachother more than my pregnancy) 
Busy working!!! Can't wait til end of day!!! 
I did have a few waves of nausea- but not too bad around 5-6 days past missed af and my sense of smell is like a sniffer-dog!!


----------



## kimberleywats

fides said:


> I have been waiting and waiting (impatiently) to see a February group start up. If i'm missing it, please send me a link b/c i keep watching for one. If there isn't one yet, figured it's time for one!
> 
> So, who wants to chat a bit? Please include your EDD and any other info you'd like to share. :)
> 
> *February 1:*
> Aimsterfl
> DCMum
> dollych
> drmommyDO
> hollyQT
> Lilvixsta
> mommyof2peas
> oorweeistyin
> rem_82
> Yikesbaby
> 
> *February 2*:
> Bingo
> fides
> KittyKat86
> lilchicken
> littlelotti1
> lxb
> luckdragon
> patooti
> shocker
> Tankmom23
> 
> *February 3:*
> baby2wishes
> Best step mum
> cherrylee
> dreamofabump
> Jembug
> niknik24
> Peachypoo
> 
> *February 4:*
> aimze
> Anikonjo
> ayclobes
> BabyDragon
> cbass929
> countrygirl86
> fpcocco08
> jme84
> Lady Luck
> 
> *February 5:*
> BeccaxBump
> daisydaisy83
> roseyblossom
> StephanieAnne
> tryingforno2
> 
> *February 6:*
> bbear690
> Brunette_21
> Canisa
> Carolinas
> hoping2013
> jimjam112
> magrace
> midg08
> Rach23
> TiggyRoo
> tung
> 
> *February 7:*
> Butterfly89
> Hanika
> purplemwendy
> 
> *February 8:*
> charlotte-xo
> Kitty_love
> laurensmommy
> Proverbs31gal
> tidyroom
> 
> *February 9:*
> Anikonjo
> Blue eyes 81
> ClaireJ23
> edigirl82
> faith2bmum
> gflady
> hopefuljaners
> moonlit
> 
> *February 10:*
> bayam
> GemLou78
> Hopefulwishes
> JJay
> Millana
> Sushai
> Wanting3
> 
> *February 11:*
> Amanda1984
> char63
> Chelsea41205
> Dani402
> GlitterandBug
> gracie_mama
> jjsmummy
> laurenviolet
> Nixilix
> Seity
> WhisperOfHope
> 
> *February 12:*
> Demi2013
> HollySSmith
> Jessica28
> kstone3
> msp_teen
> Septemberborn
> 
> *February 13:*
> Casper72
> Cilnia
> Kellen
> lalackyums
> 
> *February 14:*
> ayclobes
> Diamonddust
> iow_bird
> flutterbaby
> Kim2012
> lch28
> Midnight_Fairy
> nicole844
> preggiehopes
> 
> *February 15:*
> inkdchick
> LisaM
> ohmygod
> Wiggler
> 
> *February 16:*
> Hannah90
> keepthefaithx
> Lizbet12
> TicToc
> 
> *February 17:*
> CMoulton
> LuLuBean
> tntrying22
> 
> *February 18:*
> aimeefolds
> BlessedbyGod5
> cluckerduckie
> jessief
> kimberleywats
> moter98
> 
> *February 19:*
> Beannumber2
> private26
> 
> *February 20:*
> Babeonthego
> Carly.C
> NaturalMomma
> SarahSausage
> SweetPea0903
> xtlcx
> 
> *February 21:*
> BabyDeacon
> babydreams85
> Clairex20
> MD1223
> 
> *February 22:*
> CBR125R
> hopingfor4
> Mom To 2
> munchkinlove
> 
> *February 23:*
> fifiO
> keepthefaithx
> missymuffet
> 
> *February 24:*
> crazae4u
> Mrs5707
> mrsswaffer
> Murphy98
> sara3337
> 
> *February 25:*
> Kdk24
> 
> *February 26:*
> 
> *February 27:*
> 
> *February 28:*
> AmeliePoulain
> 
> *
> Sad Loss - Never Forgotten:*
> :angel: number2woohoo

I'm a lil surprised 2 c jus how many of us r preggo n due in feb!!! 
Ahhh! I'm excited!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

can't wait to see who ends up with twins! the odds say at least one or two of us will! lol


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies just read the whole thread now i feel like 've been through every ms bout gas cramps bleed feeling of full fat and faint and basically at 1 with you all so thought i'd speak and say hows everyone today sisters:hugs:

while i was reading the thread i sat down to my dinner jacket cheese and salad a fav of mine at least it was cheese is rank today potato skins smell funny and cucumber never noticed just how shit it was til now ewwww

i eat but am not hungery anyone else gone off food like i eat but just dont enjoy food its doing my head in


----------



## mrsswaffer

I definitely had food aversions at times last week, but over the past couple of days, I can eat and enjoy things now! I'm pretty sure this won't last, being only 4+1 today. ;)


----------



## babydreams85

I've had twinges in my abdomen (not pain, more like little pops and pulls). Breasts are very tender and I have shooting pains through them...nipples are the WORST today, they feel like they have needles in there!! I am peeing a little more, and more exhausted than usual. I have noticed a little nausea, especially when I brush my teeth (I have gagged a couple times), but not much yet.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Well I went in for my final beta and my first US today. US went well but I still have to wait a couple more hours for my beta results. Well I had a feeling that my edd was off and it was confirmed I was right.
My last :witch: was 5/5 which would put me at 6 and 2 today but I could have sworn I felt ovulation on 5/26 which is a week later then normal. During my ultrasound today the tech verified I was right on my time of ovulation and I am 5 and 2 today and everything looks normal at this point. :dance:
So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.


----------



## Septemberborn

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Well I went in for my final beta and my first US today. US went well but I still have to wait a couple more hours for my beta results. Well I had a feeling that my edd was off and it was confirmed I was right.
> My last :witch: was 5/5 which would put me at 6 and 2 today but I could have sworn I felt ovulation on 5/26 which is a week later then normal. During my ultrasound today the tech verified I was right on my time of ovulation and I am 5 and 2 today and everything looks normal at this point. :dance:
> So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.

I have that same feeling about my dates. Last af was 5/6 and Ov'd 5/25 a week late also. Lol. I am having an appt today because I Am cramping terribly so we'll see what happens. FX


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Septemberborn said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went in for my final beta and my first US today. US went well but I still have to wait a couple more hours for my beta results. Well I had a feeling that my edd was off and it was confirmed I was right.
> My last :witch: was 5/5 which would put me at 6 and 2 today but I could have sworn I felt ovulation on 5/26 which is a week later then normal. During my ultrasound today the tech verified I was right on my time of ovulation and I am 5 and 2 today and everything looks normal at this point. :dance:
> So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.
> 
> I have that same feeling about my dates. Last af was 5/6 and Ov'd 5/25 a week late also. Lol. I am having an appt today because I Am cramping terribly so we'll see what happens. FXClick to expand...

Hope all goes well at your apt today!!!!!!!!! Fxd for you.
Wow it looks like our wedding dates were really close to each other and our edd's maybe the same also. Bump buddies?


----------



## tntrying22

jessief said:


> Kimberly Watts, we're bump buddies xxxx

Me too! Congrats ladies!:happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!! :happydance: Wishing you (and us all!) a very happy & healthy nine months! :)

I haven't had too many symptoms yet - definitely getting cramps and pulls, etc., but less now than a couple of days ago. I have been a little hungrier and have had bouts of exhaustion, and my b's are just starting to get a little sore. 

I too am nervous and just can't wait for the first US and to be able to hear the heartbeat. My first US is going to be at 7w5d. Part of me wants to go in this week, but I also just think I should wait it out. I have been continuing to POAS basically every day. I think I am going to stop now, but it is so hard - I feel like I need that confirmation everyday that it is all still going well. You know? 

This is my first pregnancy - who else? What number is this for you? When is everyone's first US? 

Are you planning to find out what you are having? We are defy staying team yellow. 

Also, did we decide on a thread name and ticker? I still like *February LoveBugs 2013*! What do you all think? Anyone able to make a ticker once we decide on a name?


----------



## MD1223

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Well I went in for my final beta and my first US today. US went well but I still have to wait a couple more hours for my beta results. Well I had a feeling that my edd was off and it was confirmed I was right.
> My last :witch: was 5/5 which would put me at 6 and 2 today but I could have sworn I felt ovulation on 5/26 which is a week later then normal. During my ultrasound today the tech verified I was right on my time of ovulation and I am 5 and 2 today and everything looks normal at this point. :dance:
> So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.

Glad everything went well for you today! :)


----------



## MD1223

Septemberborn said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went in for my final beta and my first US today. US went well but I still have to wait a couple more hours for my beta results. Well I had a feeling that my edd was off and it was confirmed I was right.
> My last :witch: was 5/5 which would put me at 6 and 2 today but I could have sworn I felt ovulation on 5/26 which is a week later then normal. During my ultrasound today the tech verified I was right on my time of ovulation and I am 5 and 2 today and everything looks normal at this point. :dance:
> So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.
> 
> I have that same feeling about my dates. Last af was 5/6 and Ov'd 5/25 a week late also. Lol. I am having an appt today because I Am cramping terribly so we'll see what happens. FXClick to expand...


Good luck at your appointment Septemberborn! FX'd and prayers everything is progressing well.


----------



## Jembug

Hello lovely ladies... So many I can't keep up!

As for symptoms I had sore boobs 6 days before af- got my positive on this day too. And sickness from last week, so about 6+2.
this is my fourth pregnancy, with one miscarriage and all have totally different during the early stages!

Definatly understand the dislike to certain food and the feeling of full up and not eaten much! 

Kimberly you live not that far from me!

In the Feb 2011 thread there were no twins.... ?
X


----------



## SweetPea0903

Do you think that if I asked, they would allow me to do bloodwork before a 6 week appt to see where my levels are at?

I didn't call my OBGYN yet, as the last time I called, I had to cancel 2 days later due to a chemical pregnancy. The nurse I dealt with made me feel like a complete idiot. So now I'm hesitant to jump the gun and make an appt.

I'm so nervous I will have another chemical, and feel like I may have piece of mind if they could check and see if my levels are where they should be up until the 6 week appt.


----------



## MD1223

*Sweetpea* - I think they would defy take you. Let them know your concern. That is really inappropriate of the nurse. :( I'm sorry. You should let your doctor know. If the office isn't considerate, may be worth finding another. In any event, I think they would definitely let you come in for blood work. GL! :hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Sweatpea,

I would ago ahead and have them check your levels. Just having extra reassurance will probably help bring down your stress levels and make everything easier for you. I know once I passed 5w3d I felt tons better because that is when my m/c happened. Now that I'm almost at 6w I feel like this is a done deal. Don't let them make you feel less than you are. Take advantage of the technology that we have available.


----------



## SweetPea0903

I may give them a call tomorrow and see what they say. I was going to wait til Wednesday maybe even Friday, but I really need the reassurance. I definitely feel better than I did the last time around (Last time I had a lot of cramping). But its still in the back of my mind. Thanks girls!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone else get increased cm during late 4th week?

This may be TMI, but I just had a gush and panicked thinking it was blood or something. Went to the restroom and it was just a ton of cm. So weird!


----------



## Beckyuk2000

Congratulations on everyone's BFP.

I'm due 13th February with my first, we've been trying for 9 months. I couldn't believe that it was a positive, it came up straight away on first response. 

My symptoms have disappeared which I am a little worried about but I have read other posts on here that have reassured me.


----------



## MD1223

SweetPea0903 said:


> Anyone else get increased cm during late 4th week?
> 
> This may be TMI, but I just had a gush and panicked thinking it was blood or something. Went to the restroom and it was just a ton of cm. So weird!

Yep! Had the same thing happen to me. I am worrying so much right now. I've got to stop. I was doing really well and then we told the parents and now I am nervous that we shouldn't have shared so early. It also doesn't help that DH wanted to wait. 

Welcome, *Becky*! Big congrats!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: Btw, my symptoms come and go so far.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Well I'm feeling pretty good right now.. I poas after drinking all day and it came up instantly and really dark so I'm thinking that's a really good sign. :)


----------



## Jessica28

Mine line was really dark a few days ago but my bbt has been dropping the past couple of days and that worries me big time. I am so scared of another loss.


----------



## jme84

I am annoyed at my mom right now she just yelled at me for having a protein shake and an apple for breakfast. Little did she know I had some string cheese crackers and peanuts like an hour later. She really needs to find a place to live and get out of my house. I know that sounds really mean but she is so much drama and has almost lived with us rent free for a year.


----------



## Septemberborn

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Septemberborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went in for my final beta and my first US today. US went well but I still have to wait a couple more hours for my beta results. Well I had a feeling that my edd was off and it was confirmed I was right.
> My last :witch: was 5/5 which would put me at 6 and 2 today but I could have sworn I felt ovulation on 5/26 which is a week later then normal. During my ultrasound today the tech verified I was right on my time of ovulation and I am 5 and 2 today and everything looks normal at this point. :dance:
> So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.
> 
> I have that same feeling about my dates. Last af was 5/6 and Ov'd 5/25 a week late also. Lol. I am having an appt today because I Am cramping terribly so we'll see what happens. FXClick to expand...
> 
> Hope all goes well at your apt today!!!!!!!!! Fxd for you.
> Wow it looks like our wedding dates were really close to each other and our edd's maybe the same also. Bump buddies?Click to expand...


I would love a bump buddy!! Not really sure how to do it though :/ I will let you know my appointment goes


----------



## jme84

Jessica28 said:


> Mine line was really dark a few days ago but my bbt has been dropping the past couple of days and that worries me big time. I am so scared of another loss.

I am sorry hun! I hope the drop in bbt is just crazy pregnancy hormones. I really hope all goes well. You could maybe poas and see if the line is still dark.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

SweetPea0903 said:


> Do you think that if I asked, they would allow me to do bloodwork before a 6 week appt to see where my levels are at?
> 
> I didn't call my OBGYN yet, as the last time I called, I had to cancel 2 days later due to a chemical pregnancy. The nurse I dealt with made me feel like a complete idiot. So now I'm hesitant to jump the gun and make an appt.
> 
> I'm so nervous I will have another chemical, and feel like I may have piece of mind if they could check and see if my levels are where they should be up until the 6 week appt.

I am so sorry the nurse you had to deal with last time around was unpleasant to you. Don't let it discourage you. You have every right to ask them for a beta if it will help calm your nerves, it is your body and your baby. I am working with a fertility specialist and I have had 3 beta draws.
So I say go for it and make the phone call.
Good luck.


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks JME! Do you think my lines wouldn't be as dark if something was wrong? I only have one hpt left so I am trying to save it for the 8 week mark....thats when my test was very very faint with my first pregnancy and looking back I realize then that something was wrong. 

I did pee on an opk though and that was still way darker than the control so I will take that as a good sign?

I lost my first at 7.5 weeks and it is getting to that point now and I am absolutely terrified.


----------



## munchkinlove

MD1223 said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!! :happydance: Wishing you (and us all!) a very happy & healthy nine months! :)
> 
> I haven't had too many symptoms yet - definitely getting cramps and pulls, etc., but less now than a couple of days ago. I have been a little hungrier and have had bouts of exhaustion, and my b's are just starting to get a little sore.
> 
> I too am nervous and just can't wait for the first US and to be able to hear the heartbeat. My first US is going to be at 7w5d. Part of me wants to go in this week, but I also just think I should wait it out. I have been continuing to POAS basically every day. I think I am going to stop now, but it is so hard - I feel like I need that confirmation everyday that it is all still going well. You know?
> 
> This is my first pregnancy - who else? What number is this for you? When is everyone's first US?
> 
> Are you planning to find out what you are having? We are defy staying team yellow.
> 
> Also, did we decide on a thread name and ticker? I still like *February LoveBugs 2013*! What do you all think? Anyone able to make a ticker once we decide on a name?

this is my first pregnancy im 4w 3d today......my first scan is at 7 weeks on july 6th...i havent poas since last week but i plan on poas on friday at 5 weeks and at 6 weeks to pass the time!!!!!!!!!!! we do want to find out what we are having.......we would be happy with either but would like to know.


----------



## fides

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So my original edd was wrong :dohh: it should not be Feb 9th it should be Feb 16th.

fixed. :)



MD1223 said:


> Are you planning to find out what you are having? We are defy staying team yellow.
> 
> Also, did we decide on a thread name and ticker? I still like *February LoveBugs 2013*! What do you all think? Anyone able to make a ticker once we decide on a name?

good for you on team :yellow:!!! we were with our baby Jacob - wonderful to meet your baby and see what he/she is in person! 

whatever you guys decide on the ticker, i can add the code to the first page - probably will want to have a big one and a small one for whatever people want to use. :)



Jessica28 said:


> I lost my first at 7.5 weeks and it is getting to that point now and I am absolutely terrified.

:hugs: hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## jme84

Jessica28 said:


> Thanks JME! Do you think my lines wouldn't be as dark if something was wrong? I only have one hpt left so I am trying to save it for the 8 week mark....thats when my test was very very faint with my first pregnancy and looking back I realize then that something was wrong.
> 
> I did pee on an opk though and that was still way darker than the control so I will take that as a good sign?
> 
> I lost my first at 7.5 weeks and it is getting to that point now and I am absolutely terrified.

Only if you hcg was dropping would it be lighter. When I mc I poas on a wed was darker poas that sat morning and was lighter then that Monday I mc. I think the positive opk would be a good sign though. I really wish there was some kind of at home check your pregnancy kit. I too have been very paranoid. I am even more paranoid that we told some family. I hope everything works out for both of us.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think someone should make us a ticker :) I would make one I just don't know how I think feb lovebugs 2012 is great


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> I think someone should make us a ticker :) I would make one I just don't know how I think feb lovebugs 2012 is great


edit: nevermind - i don't see how i can add a poll now after the fact... hmm, well if someone else wants something other than lovebugs, we can still chat about what name you guys would prefer. :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think the lovebugs theme is adorable! We should use ladybugs in the ticker. I think they would be perfect cuz red is s love color and they are small like the little bundle of joys we are expecting


----------



## fides

awww! :cloud9:


----------



## Kdk24

I've been crazy nervous the past few days because I tested so early. I still haven't missed my period yet, AF not due till Wednesday or Thursday. Today I've been having on and off pinching and pulling feeling. I took my bra off tonight and thought my bbs were going to fall off! Finally getting some symptoms! 
This is our first child and we're definitely staying team yellow! OH is kind of against it but we're in the process of moving and I told him he could turn the den into a man-cave! 
I know it's early on but are any of you satill working out? Should I wait til after my first apt?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kdk24 said:


> I've been crazy nervous the past few days because I tested so early. I still haven't missed my period yet, AF not due till Wednesday or Thursday. Today I've been having on and off pinching and pulling feeling. I took my bra off tonight and thought my bbs were going to fall off! Finally getting some symptoms!
> This is our first child and we're definitely staying team yellow! OH is kind of against it but we're in the process of moving and I told him he could turn the den into a man-cave!
> I know it's early on but are any of you satill working out? Should I wait til after my first apt?

I am still not past my AF date yet, would have been due on Wednesday/Thursday. 

I tested early with my daughter too (11 dpo) and it was a long old wait to get past AF date....I said I would never do it again :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ Good luck!


----------



## staybeautiful

I got my first :BFP: today :D at 15/16 dpo, according to my dates and various online calculators I'm due on 27th Feb with my and OH's first :D 
I still need to get to the doctors to get it all made official so that date may change. 

So excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxx_emy_xxx

Hey all :) Im due 2nd Feb .. with my first ....


----------



## Satine

According to the dates I have worked out I will be due 21st Feb with my first :)


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Hi! I think I am due 16th Feb with my first :happydance: Oh, and 3 days after our BFP my lovely OH asked me to marry him so life is pretty surreal at the mo :wacko:

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, congratulations x2!!! :D


----------



## SweetPea0903

FerdalongGirl said:


> Hi! I think I am due 16th Feb with my first :happydance: Oh, and 3 days after our BFP my lovely OH asked me to marry him so life is pretty surreal at the mo :wacko:
> 
> xxx

Wow! A double Congrats to you! How exciting!


----------



## sara3337

Iget lot of headaches and my nausea startef 5 dpo.I try paracetamol and heat pack for my head and occasionally I drink little bit of coffee and it helps


----------



## FerdalongGirl

And congratulations to everyone on their BFPs :thumbup: So exciting! :happydance:

Can't believe how many of us are due in Feb... there's looooads!

xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

Omg... My husky puppy has really bad gas. Shes a cuddlebug and is making me so nauseous right now. :(


----------



## rem_82

wow, I cant believe how many people are on this thread now, its hard to keep up!!! I'm excited as my booking appointment is monday, so time is flying by!!! 
I have a big food aversion, raw chicken and pork!!! It is not good. I know I've said this before, but I've never felt so yucky before!! It's got to the point where I'm just droping of to sleep without realising!!!! Thats so bad!!! I'm longing for my 12 week scan too, then hopefully my energy levels will pick up!!!
welcome and congrats to all the newbies!!!


----------



## Xurfingers4US

Yay!!! February can't come soon enough!!! Can't wait to meet my little bean <3


----------



## katrina29

I'm due on Feb 12th. This is my first one, so it will be nice to have the company of others in similar stages of pregnancy


----------



## Best step mum

Ugh, this is the worst that I have felt yet, I am nauseaus all the time. The girls in work keep saying about me eating biscuits constantly and that im going to get fat.....little do they know that there is a reason behind it!

On top of the sick feeling the lift in my building is broken and the walk up the stairs to the 3rd floor is really sapping my energy levels today, I honestly feel like crying. Please can someone tell me that things get better after the next few weeks? Im 7 weeks 2 days today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

has anyone got ermmm loose stools instead of sickness? im trying to workout if i need to go doc or not


----------



## Jessica28

katrina29 said:


> I'm due on Feb 12th. This is my first one, so it will be nice to have the company of others in similar stages of pregnancy

I am due of Feb. 12th too....are you have any morning sickness yet or anything?
I am feeling great which scares me because I miscarried in Jan.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

A big congrats to all this new ladies!


----------



## babydreams85

Hello to new ladies! And I think February Lovebugs is precious!


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> has anyone got ermmm loose stools instead of sickness? im trying to workout if i need to go doc or not

My bowels are all over the place, and have been a bit loose sometimes since I've been pregnant. My doctor said it's nothing to worry about unless your stools are like water and you're many times a day...


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, when did your symptoms start kicking in?

The only thing I've had is the occasional loose poo (sorry TMI), occasionally sore boobs, and uterine aches/cramps if I'm on my feet for a long period of time and rushing around (I'm an RN so it's unavoidable). 

Thanks :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone got ermmm loose stools instead of sickness? im trying to workout if i need to go doc or not
> 
> My bowels are all over the place, and have been a bit loose sometimes since I've been pregnant. My doctor said it's nothing to worry about unless your stools are like water and you're many times a day...Click to expand...

thank you was starting to worry lol but inkly going once or twice a day so think im safe xxx


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Well I have noticed I've been going a lot more regular but nothing major to report.

The only symptoms I have had so far is a seriously bloated belly, tiredness that has kicked in the last two nights at about 10.30pm and pretty much knocked me out and dizzy spells... So far, no nausea or particulary sore boobies.

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so far ive had a teeny bit of nausea on and off but nothingmajor, loose number 2's majorly sore boobs and bloated aches/cramps oh and really tired


----------



## MD1223

Kdk24 said:


> I've been crazy nervous the past few days because I tested so early. I still haven't missed my period yet, AF not due till Wednesday or Thursday. Today I've been having on and off pinching and pulling feeling. I took my bra off tonight and thought my bbs were going to fall off! Finally getting some symptoms!
> This is our first child and we're definitely staying team yellow! OH is kind of against it but we're in the process of moving and I told him he could turn the den into a man-cave!
> I know it's early on but are any of you satill working out? Should I wait til after my first apt?

My nips started hurting today! Stinging. I am definitely still working out. My mom is an RN and works with mothers and babies and she said we can continue to do whatever we were doing before, but just not to strain too much. I am doing a bar method class and she said that was fine, but would advise against something like crossfit when it gets really intense - she said you could still do that but just to take it a little easy. 


*Big Congrats to all the new ladies!  H&H 9 months!!! *



Satine said:


> According to the dates I have worked out I will be due 21st Feb with my first :)

Im due on the 21st too. :)



FerdalongGirl said:


> Hi! I think I am due 16th Feb with my first :happydance: Oh, and 3 days after our BFP my lovely OH asked me to marry him so life is pretty surreal at the mo :wacko:
> 
> xxx

Double congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am quite symptom-y already, nausea, constipation and bloating etc. 

I felt more like this with my daughter at about 5 weeks (I am less than 4 weeks at the moment)

Any second/third etc timers finding it different this time?


----------



## Xurfingers4US

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, when did your symptoms start kicking in?
> 
> The only thing I've had is the occasional loose poo (sorry TMI), occasionally sore boobs, and uterine aches/cramps if I'm on my feet for a long period of time and rushing around (I'm an RN so it's unavoidable).
> 
> Thanks :)

I had sore boobs almost immediately, and it was a different kind of sore than when I'm about to get my period. They also felt heavy very early, that was probably the first thing I noticed. I have had constipation, mood swings, extreme fatigue, and food cravings for the last few days.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm second time and notice symptoms earlier but also different. No constipation.... Opposite in fact. No sore boobs. But sickness is here but not as bad yet!


----------



## Kellen

Went and saw the midwife this morning. She said everything is looking great. Because of a previous m/c I'm labeled "high risk" until week 12. I go back in on Thursday for Beta testing. After that I have my first u/s on July 3rd. Woot! We finally broke the news to friends and family today.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nixilix said:


> I'm second time and notice symptoms earlier but also different. No constipation.... Opposite in fact. No sore boobs. But sickness is here but not as bad yet!

I remember you from WTT - the first time around!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Called for my appointments. They were more than willing to get my levels checked with bloodwork. Will get my results tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone else having lower back pain?


----------



## gflady

Nope but my uterus is really aching and has been crampy on and off today :( is this normal?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

SweetPea0903 said:


> Anyone else having lower back pain?

Yep, I get all my crampy feelings in my back. I did when I was pregnant with my daughter too.

Do you usually get your period pains in your back?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Yes I do... That's why I wad wondering if that was normal or not... Still nervous. Lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive had the pains since a week or so b4 my bfp my doc says its just the uterus stretching etc and has prescribed me magnesium to help ease them a little


----------



## fides

AmeliePoulain said:


> I am quite symptom-y already, nausea, constipation and bloating etc.
> 
> I felt more like this with my daughter at about 5 weeks (I am less than 4 weeks at the moment)
> 
> Any second/third etc timers finding it different this time?

yeah - got symptoms this time at 4 weeks; last two times it was 5 and 6 weeks. crazy!


----------



## flutterbaby

i love the lovebugs idea and the red colour as valentines is in feb and its a time of love and hearts etc:thumbup:


----------



## bbear690

:):) if you type in Love bug in google and look at images there are a few cute ones on there xxx


----------



## rem_82

Best step mum said:


> Ugh, this is the worst that I have felt yet, I am nauseaus all the time. The girls in work keep saying about me eating biscuits constantly and that im going to get fat.....little do they know that there is a reason behind it!
> 
> On top of the sick feeling the lift in my building is broken and the walk up the stairs to the 3rd floor is really sapping my energy levels today, I honestly feel like crying. Please can someone tell me that things get better after the next few weeks? Im 7 weeks 2 days today!

Oh hun thats awful, about the lift, it does get easier, just a few more weeks. I have no energy either and going up one flight kills me. By the time you get to 12 weeks you will feel loads better, hopefully before. I hope they fix the lift, isnt someone resposible for it?


----------



## Best step mum

Thanks for reply. I seem to be so much worse in the afternoons. Apparently it was to be fixed last Thursday but the part hasn't arrived! 

I have heard that nausea is a sign of a strong pregnancy so that is helping to get me through. Roll on 12 weeks so that I can tell people. The only people that know at the minute are my close family and OH close family!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

SweetPea0903 said:


> Yes I do... That's why I wad wondering if that was normal or not... Still nervous. Lol

I would say that you are likely to feel your stretching pains in your back then, I feel all my cramping in my back. 

With my daughter even though she wasn't 'back to back' I felt all my contractions in my back, thighs and hips, the midwife asked at the time if I got all my period pains in my back.


----------



## SweetPea0903

That makes me feel a lot better. Thanks!


----------



## SweetPea0903

So according to my ticker, I am 4w6d. However, I don't think I ovulated until day 31 of my cycle. Would that only make me 4w3d?


----------



## fides

if your ticker is based on LMP, then it's assuming a 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 14 of your cycle. if you have a cycle of 43-45 days and ovulate on day 31 (most women ovulate around 12-14 days before their next cycle), then you may want to mention that to your doctor to see if they are willing to change your EDD based on ovulation or do an early dating scan to see where you are at. :flower:


----------



## marley_meg

Hi ladies!

I haven't heard from my doc when my due date is but the online calculators all say February 16th. So excited to be here and apart of this. :)


----------



## emw

Hello Everyone! I am due with #2 Feb 25! After taking a year off from trying we got pg on the 2nd month! Hoping the little bean sticks!! Congrats to all the other Feb baby BFPs!!!! There are so many!


----------



## Dani402

Is it normqal for most of my symptoms to fade at just 5.5 weeks? (Think my ticker is a fee days ahead...hoping Friday'sscan will help with edd.) ...had sore bbs, fatigue, and nausea...now just tired, but that could just be the result of work...?

Please help. ....need reassurance Gil Friday!


----------



## fides

marley_meg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't heard from my doc when my due date is but the online calculators all say February 16th. So excited to be here and apart of this. :)




emw said:


> Hello Everyone! I am due with #2 Feb 25! After taking a year off from trying we got pg on the 2nd month! Hoping the little bean sticks!! Congrats to all the other Feb baby BFPs!!!! There are so many!

welcome, and congrats!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Oh wait correction... I had a 31 day cycle I meant to say...so I ovulated on day 17 of my cycle I believe.

Welcome emw


----------



## inkdchick

ive just had a neg test this morning so am keeping my signature clear for now and seeing what now happens in the next week :(, was suspicious as my nipples are now not sore and cervix had dropped a bit wonder if its the stress at work will let you know x


----------



## flutterbaby

my cycle lengths are long but i've never been moved forward i alway get the lmp date mine you i have 8lb babies if they left me longer i dread to think :wacko: what size


----------



## Wiggler

Good morning ladies, how is everyine this morning?

I have the lovely stretching feeling in my uterus that I always get when I'm preggers, its soooo lovely and reassuring :cloud9: x x x


----------



## gflady

I've estimated that I'm due on Feb 16th too :)


----------



## gflady

Wiggler said:


> Good morning ladies, how is everyine this morning?
> 
> I have the lovely stretching feeling in my uterus that I always get when I'm preggers, its soooo lovely and reassuring :cloud9: x x x

Hi wiggler,

how long does yours last far? And is it like a constant ache? That's what I'm getting with occasionally cramps.


----------



## Wiggler

Mine is always on and off, notmally in the early mornings and evenings, I get more crampy during the day x x x


----------



## gflady

I think my seems to correlate with how much walking and working on my feet I do. It's much better when I'm resting. And not so bad today, but yesterday I was so achy! It's pregnancy #1 so I'm a nervous wreck! :)


----------



## oliviarose

I only found out that I was pregnant on Monday, but going off dates I should be due roughly around mid Feb...

I have got an appointment booked with my doctor next week, so he will refer me to my MW and then I will have better dates.....


----------



## xtlcx

Hi can you remove me from the list please.

I had a chemical miscarriage at the weekend


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome and congrats Oliviarose!

xtlcx - I am so so sorrry hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## kimberleywats

Only my oh and BFF kno atm- 
Too scared what ppl r guna say when they find I got preg again lol (ppl r gona say how u guna cope wiv 2 so small etc) im not ready 2 hear that yet?? 

Any1 on here got 2 wiv a gap of 17mnths?? How is it ??? 

Had the worse belly cramps lastnight !!!! Couldn't get comfy- it was too high 2 b my uterus or anything- like indigestion :/ but crampy!! 

Soooo tired non stop!!! Being a childminder wears me out sooo much ! I have my own9 mnths old plus another 9mnth old girl and a 2 yr old boy I have everyday 6am til 6pm!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive woken up full of cold this morn everytime i sneeze im pulling my tummy so the stretching/ cramping is worse just taken my magnesium so should kick in soon


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Xtlcx - sorry to hear that :hugs:

I also have had cramps but for the last two days they seem to have disappeared!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm so sorry tlc. :(


----------



## smileyfaces

:hi:

I've just got my bfp yesterday and am due at the end of feb! Not had chance to read this full thread yet but will try to catch up on it soon!

Hope everyone is okay! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## SweetPea0903

welcome and Congrats smiley! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Nixilix

So is there any one here that can create badges? I asked on the thread where thy make them but no one replied!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes I would like a badge! :haha: xxx


----------



## tidyroom

kimberleywats said:


> Only my oh and BFF kno atm-
> Too scared what ppl r guna say when they find I got preg again lol (ppl r gona say how u guna cope wiv 2 so small etc) im not ready 2 hear that yet??
> 
> Any1 on here got 2 wiv a gap of 17mnths?? How is it ???
> 
> Had the worse belly cramps lastnight !!!! Couldn't get comfy- it was too high 2 b my uterus or anything- like indigestion :/ but crampy!!
> 
> Soooo tired non stop!!! Being a childminder wears me out sooo much ! I have my own9 mnths old plus another 9mnth old girl and a 2 yr old boy I have everyday 6am til 6pm!

Oh how do you cope with all 3 all day. I only have my own wee girl who is 10 and half month and I am starting to not cope. The past couple of days have been a real struggle. She is very demanding all the time and does not give me a minute. She has also been up during the night which is hard work too as this is when I am the most sick. 

I am to scared what folk will think but to be honest its none of their business. The age gap between them will be great, they will be so close (Hopefully). Yes it will be very hard work to begin with but after the first 6 months Im sure it will be great. 

Will really need to get myself organised though as I am so not an organised person and I have been told you have to be!!!


----------



## Nixilix

something like this.. but maybe a bit more glittery and animated!
 



Attached Files:







lovebug.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

kimberleywats said:


> Only my oh and BFF kno atm-
> Too scared what ppl r guna say when they find I got preg again lol (ppl r gona say how u guna cope wiv 2 so small etc) im not ready 2 hear that yet??
> 
> Any1 on here got 2 wiv a gap of 17mnths?? How is it ???
> 
> Had the worse belly cramps lastnight !!!! Couldn't get comfy- it was too high 2 b my uterus or anything- like indigestion :/ but crampy!!
> 
> Soooo tired non stop!!! Being a childminder wears me out sooo much ! I have my own9 mnths old plus another 9mnth old girl and a 2 yr old boy I have everyday 6am til 6pm!


Hi :)

Not a gap of 17mths but I have 20mths between my boy and girl. Its a beautiful age gap and I love it.


----------



## smileyfaces

How do we make it glittery? :haha: xxx


----------



## LJD

HI Ladies, 

I am due in Feb, having some confusion over my dates as i normally have a 35 day cycle. Think i am 4+6, so I am due 18 - 20 Feb I think! :wacko:

LJD
x


----------



## fides

xtlcx said:


> Hi can you remove me from the list please.
> 
> I had a chemical miscarriage at the weekend

i'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## fides

inkdchick said:


> ive just had a neg test this morning so am keeping my signature clear for now and seeing what now happens in the next week :(, was suspicious as my nipples are now not sore and cervix had dropped a bit wonder if its the stress at work will let you know x

:hugs:



oliviarose said:


> I only found out that I was pregnant on Monday, but going off dates I should be due roughly around mid Feb...
> 
> I have got an appointment booked with my doctor next week, so he will refer me to my MW and then I will have better dates.....




smileyfaces said:


> :hi:
> 
> I've just got my bfp yesterday and am due at the end of feb! Not had chance to read this full thread yet but will try to catch up on it soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay! Xxx




LJD said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> I am due in Feb, having some confusion over my dates as i normally have a 35 day cycle. Think i am 4+6, so I am due 18 - 20 Feb I think! :wacko:
> 
> LJD
> x

congrats, ladies; just let me know what dates you guys would like to be down for when you get that settled - we can change it later if they change it for you.


----------



## Kdk24

Does anyone else have massive baby brain? I'm surprised I can remember to put my shoes on before leaving the house. I think if anything gives away my pregnancy at work that will be it. I was off yesterday and three times people from work text me to ask about something I forgot to do... I'm usually very spot on.

Ugh!:dohh:


----------



## fides

oh, yes, i do! i was filling the bath, and actually turned the drain back on so that it didn't fill, can't remember the name of things like burp cloth, etc. crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## LJD

fides said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> ive just had a neg test this morning so am keeping my signature clear for now and seeing what now happens in the next week :(, was suspicious as my nipples are now not sore and cervix had dropped a bit wonder if its the stress at work will let you know x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> oliviarose said:
> 
> 
> I only found out that I was pregnant on Monday, but going off dates I should be due roughly around mid Feb...
> 
> I have got an appointment booked with my doctor next week, so he will refer me to my MW and then I will have better dates.....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I've just got my bfp yesterday and am due at the end of feb! Not had chance to read this full thread yet but will try to catch up on it soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LJD said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies,
> 
> I am due in Feb, having some confusion over my dates as i normally have a 35 day cycle. Think i am 4+6, so I am due 18 - 20 Feb I think! :wacko:
> 
> LJD
> xClick to expand...
> 
> congrats, ladies; just let me know what dates you guys would like to be down for when you get that settled - we can change it later if they change it for you.Click to expand...

Hi Fides, 

Can you put me in for 21 Feb xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

24th feb :) xxx


----------



## MD1223

inkdchick said:


> ive just had a neg test this morning so am keeping my signature clear for now and seeing what now happens in the next week :(, was suspicious as my nipples are now not sore and cervix had dropped a bit wonder if its the stress at work will let you know x

:hugs:



xtlcx said:


> Hi can you remove me from the list please.
> 
> I had a chemical miscarriage at the weekend

I'm so sorry xtlcx. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! 

I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt; 

Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . . 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## munchkinlove

MD1223 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . .
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

mine come and go to the only thing that is always there are my boobs they are still huge and a bit sore......im going to test again on friday ill be 5 weeks and it'll have been 1 1/2 weeks since my positive...and ill prob test again next week at 6 weeks to help pass the time:) and the week after at 7 weeks is my ultrasound. When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MD1223 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . .
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

i felt the same this morn my symptoms come and go if im honest i dont have many at all so did another test today and got my reasurance lol have always wanted to do a digi
 



Attached Files:







digi test 6 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MD1223

munchkinlove said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . .
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> mine come and go to the only thing that is always there are my boobs they are still huge and a bit sore......im going to test again on friday ill be 5 weeks and it'll have been 1 1/2 weeks since my positive...and ill prob test again next week at 6 weeks to help pass the time:) and the week after at 7 weeks is my ultrasound. When is your first ultrasound?Click to expand...

Thanks! Mine are a bit sore, but only if I press and aren't any bigger yet. I tested on Monday and got a nice dark line. Think I will test again tomorrow, which will be 5 wks for me too. My first US is July 10 at 7w5d. Thought about moving it up, but I need to work on being patient. :haha:


----------



## munchkinlove

WhisperOfHope said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . .
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> i felt the same this morn my symptoms come and go if im honest i dont have many at all so did another test today and got my reasurance lol have always wanted to do a digiClick to expand...

hoping mu digi comes in the mail before friday if not ill use my first response and hopefully itll be here by next friday:)


----------



## Seity

Mine are almost non existent to begin with and come and go. Little bit hungry one day. Little bit gassy the next. Mostly I don't feel pregnant at all. I've never had MS, never did with the first one either. Probably the best indicator that I'm pregnant is that I actually have fingernails. I tested again at 6 weeks and got nice dark lines.


----------



## MD1223

WhisperOfHope said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . .
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> i felt the same this morn my symptoms come and go if im honest i dont have many at all so did another test today and got my reasurance lol have always wanted to do a digiClick to expand...

Awesome - thanks for that! And, yay! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

You are all making me feel so much better this morning! Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## munchkinlove

MD1223 said:


> munchkinlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I woke up this morning not feeling preggo at all! This waiting thing is hard! I feel like these next three weeks until the first US are going to drag. I kind of want to test again. Please Lord let everything be ok and progressing properly. [-o&lt;
> 
> Is anyone else having symptoms that come and go? Feel really good this morning and I should just be enjoying it, but . . .
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> mine come and go to the only thing that is always there are my boobs they are still huge and a bit sore......im going to test again on friday ill be 5 weeks and it'll have been 1 1/2 weeks since my positive...and ill prob test again next week at 6 weeks to help pass the time:) and the week after at 7 weeks is my ultrasound. When is your first ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Mine are a bit sore, but only if I press and aren't any bigger yet. I tested on Monday and got a nice dark line. Think I will test again tomorrow, which will be 5 wks for me too. My first US is July 10 at 7w5d. Thought about moving it up, but I need to work on being patient. :haha:[/QUOim only a day behind you:) mine is on july 6th so ill be 7 weeks.Click to expand...


----------



## smileyfaces

I don't feel pregnant at all!

Went and bought my vitamins today :) 

Has anyone used Asda's own? £4.50 for the pack of 45? There wasn't much choice when I went earlier :haha: Used Pregnacare last time and they gave me agonising headaches :nope:

Xxx


----------



## Best step mum

> Has anyone used Asda's own? £4.50 for the pack of 45? There wasn't much choice when I went earlier Used Pregnacare last time and they gave me agonising headaches

I had been taking pregnacare conception for a month before TTC and the only month that we were TTC, I then switched to Pregnacare Original and I have had no problems but I was looking at the reviews on Amazon and they dont agree with a lot of people.

What about Sanatogen Mum - to- be vitamins, I dont think that they are overly expensive and I ahve heard good reports about them.


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks for that, at least it's not just me then that didn't get on with Pregnacare!

I've bought the Asda pregnancy range now, they seem okay on the box, seem to have everything I need! Time will tell how I get on with them!

Xxx


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! I just feel totally wiped out today. Zero energy. And sooo bloated. Anyone else bloated? x


----------



## joo

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I am due* Saturday 23rd February*! I found out on Father's Day ** I have got my first doctors appointment on Fri 29th - a bit far away I know!

I am hoping and praying we all have stickies and looking forward to our journey to FEBRUARY 2013! xxxxxx


----------



## joo

Best step mum said:


> Has anyone used Asda's own? £4.50 for the pack of 45? There wasn't much choice when I went earlier Used Pregnacare last time and they gave me agonising headaches
> 
> I had been taking pregnacare conception for a month before TTC and the only month that we were TTC, I then switched to Pregnacare Original and I have had no problems but I was looking at the reviews on Amazon and they dont agree with a lot of people.
> 
> What about Sanatogen Mum - to- be vitamins, I dont think that they are overly expensive and I ahve heard good reports about them.Click to expand...

I'm taking the Sanatogen Mum-to-be. I started them about 1.5 - 2 months before I got my BFP. They're decently priced and seem to be ok so far. Sometimes my pee looks a bit nuclear but I suppose a lot of prenatals can affect this :-/ xxxx


----------



## SweetPea0903

gflady said:


> Hi ladies! I just feel totally wiped out today. Zero energy. And sooo bloated. Anyone else bloated? x

I've got both symptoms big time... Don't want to get my butt off the couch. Could fall asleep no problem if I allowed myself to.


----------



## smileyfaces

I am cramping slightly at the moment, like a bit of period pain? Anyone else had this? I can't remember what I had in terms of cramping last time! Xxx


----------



## joo

smileyfaces said:


> I am cramping slightly at the moment, like a bit of period pain? Anyone else had this? I can't remember what I had in terms of cramping last time! Xxx


Yep I've got that too. It was worse when my period was due. Now it comes and goes xx


----------



## MD1223

smileyfaces said:


> I am cramping slightly at the moment, like a bit of period pain? Anyone else had this? I can't remember what I had in terms of cramping last time! Xxx

Yep - I defy had that a couple of days ago. Around the same time as you. Asked the same question and heard it was normal. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh good! Thanks for the reassurance! Xxx


----------



## joo

What did pregnant women DO before the internet?! We haven't told anyone except my mum, so if it wasn't for talking to people on here I'd have gone crazy xxx


----------



## SweetPea0903

joo said:


> What did pregnant women DO before the internet?! We haven't told anyone except my mum, so if it wasn't for talking to people on here I'd have gone crazy xxx

omg I know right!? Driving me crazy too, but I don't want to jump the gun til I know all is well.


----------



## TicToc

HAHAHA... when I was pregnant with my first biological child it was 1997 and we didn't have a computer so I spent a lot of time reading books and magazines about pregnancy and talking on the phone to my friends who already went through it. It was a lot easier no to get so worried though, less access to info can sometimes be a good thing ;)


----------



## joo

I agree with that - the internet can be a bad thing especially if you're already worried about things. I wouldn't dream of ringing my friend to ask about weird brown stuff and spotting though, but I'm fine with going into great detail on here lol xxx


----------



## Seity

In 1997, I sure as heck wasn't interested in having kids yet being only out of college for a few years at the time, but I was all over the internet already. I'd FTP my assignments to the teachers back in 1994 and they wouldn't know how to get the files. :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seity said:


> In 1997, I sure as heck wasn't interested in having kids yet being only out of college for a few years at the time, but I was all over the internet already. I'd FTP my assignments to the teachers back in 1994 and they wouldn't know how to get the files. :rofl:

in 1997 i was only 11!


----------



## Seity

WhisperOfHope said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> In 1997, I sure as heck wasn't interested in having kids yet being only out of college for a few years at the time, but I was all over the internet already. I'd FTP my assignments to the teachers back in 1994 and they wouldn't know how to get the files. :rofl:
> 
> in 1997 i was only 11!Click to expand...

^^
And I bet you weren't interested in having kids yet either - lol


----------



## joo

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seity said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> In 1997, I sure as heck wasn't interested in having kids yet being only out of college for a few years at the time, but I was all over the internet already. I'd FTP my assignments to the teachers back in 1994 and they wouldn't know how to get the files. :rofl:
> 
> in 1997 i was only 11!Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> And I bet you weren't interested in having kids yet either - lolClick to expand...

lol nope only my barbies were :haha:


----------



## MD1223

Seity said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> In 1997, I sure as heck wasn't interested in having kids yet being only out of college for a few years at the time, but I was all over the internet already. I'd FTP my assignments to the teachers back in 1994 and they wouldn't know how to get the files. :rofl:
> 
> in 1997 i was only 11!Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> And I bet you weren't interested in having kids yet either - lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I agree! I think for the first timers the internet is a blessing and a curse! Since Im on number 4 I don't worry as much. I still worry, But I also know that I can't control what happens, so why bother myself with it. 

But poor first time moms are just a bundle of worry and to be able to come to a forum like this and read about every possible sickness or syndrome is mind wrecking. 

On the other had, having a group of ladies be able to tell you that what your going through is normal and is happening to them to, sure beats waiting by the phone for hours waiting for your doctor's nurse to call you back!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My nose is really bunged up constantly blowing,dont know if i have a cold ir if its hayfever but anyone know if i can take/do anything to help it my nose is goingred from somuch blowing:haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congestion is a pregnancy symptom too ;) might be that


----------



## SweetPea0903

Internet is good for the forums but horrible for information. So much information that leads to a ton of stress. Btw.. I was only 9 in 1997 :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good lord! You ladies are making me feel old LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mommyof2peas said:


> Congestion is a pregnancy symptom too ;) might be that

sneezing my head off too keep pulling my tummy hubby had a cold b4 i flew here so think he may of passed it on il be sure to give him it back next week!


----------



## Bumpblues82

anyone due feb 27th?


----------



## Seity

mommyof2peas said:


> Good lord! You ladies are making me feel old LOL

:rofl: I expect most of the ladies on here to be younger than me by quite a bit. I try not to think about it too much. Besides, you're much younger than me.


----------



## magrace

I worry a little bit and yes all the info is horrible makes you worry more...
Stay positive.... 1997 I was 9 as well lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was 10 in 1997 hehe.

I discovered forums when pregnant with my first child in 2003 x


----------



## Seity

Please, just nobody admit to being born in '97! I don't want to know about any 15 year old's being pregnant.


----------



## Wiggler

I was 10 in 1997 :haha:

I only discovered forums when I was thinking about trying for my second, I lurked this site for a year before joining :haha: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seity said:


> Please, just nobody admit to being born in '97! I don't want to know about any 15 year old's being pregnant.

im sure there is some on here:haha:


----------



## Sinnet

me! me! I'm due Feb 28! :)


----------



## MD1223

I graduated high school in 97. :) Good year! Any others in their 30's with first?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

MD1223 said:


> I graduated high school in 97. :) Good year! Any others in 30's with first?

That would be me :hi: I am 30 will be 31 in July and am pregnant with our first.
My hubby also graduated in 97 I graduated in 2000.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Seity said:


> Please, just nobody admit to being born in '97! I don't want to know about any 15 year old's being pregnant.

It happens and they have every right to ask for support.


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi sinnet!!!

hey wiggler fancy seeinf u here lol xx


----------



## MD1223

Blue eyes 81 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> I graduated high school in 97. :) Good year! Any others in 30's with first?
> 
> That would be me :hi: I am 30 will be 31 in July and am pregnant with our first.
> My hubby also graduated in 97 I graduated in 2000.Click to expand...

Yay! :hi:


----------



## Bumpblues82

just for the record i was 15 in 97 lol i will be 30 in 2 weeks and 5 days


----------



## joo

I was also 10 in '97! Would not hear about the internet for another three years! Oooh how times change lol xxx


----------



## Seity

Ooh, early July. I'm a Leo, so Late July. I was 24 in '97. I'd also just started the job I still have.


----------



## Wiggler

Hey bumpblues :hi:

Did a Poundland cheapo earlier and the test line is waaay darker than the control :happydance: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Attached Files:







photo (21).jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MD1223

Yay Wiggler!! :happydance: I am tempted to do one tomorrow morning. 

Speaking of the internet scaring you, I just saw a tag at the bottom of the page that's titled "5 Scary Labor Complications that Could Happen to You." Come on now! Seriously? Not that that is even on my mind right now, but plenty of ladies on bnb are close . . . Geez. 

But I do LOVE having this thread and sharing this with all of you lovely young and younger ladies!! ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Anyone noticed how almost all of us who have the count down to pregnancy gender predictor thing are predicted girls :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

brilliantt lines bump!!! :happydance:

Whisper - almost everyone is having girls at the moment, my FB is full of pics of newborn girlies! x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> brilliantt lines bump!!! :happydance:
> 
> Whisper - almost everyone is having girls at the moment, my FB is full of pics of newborn girlies! x x x

what stage do you find out the sex? i think its differant in germany i was told 20weeks


----------



## samibaldwin

I am due February 23!!! Can't wait


----------



## joo

Whisper - I did two of those Chinese gender calculator things, both on big pregnancy websites. One said boy and the other said girl :-/


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just did chinese predictor and it was wrong for both my 2 lol says boy this time so baby will probs be a girl hehe


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The link below is to a chinese gender calender where it adjusts your DOB to your chinese age and the date of conception to the chinese month. A lot of others dont seem to do that.

It is correct for my Daughter and is predicting another girlie for me.

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

AmeliePoulain said:


> The link below is to a chinese gender calender where it adjusts your DOB to your chinese age and the date of conception to the chinese month. A lot of others dont seem to do that.
> 
> It is correct for my Daughter and is predicting another girlie for me.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

wrong for my other 2 again :( Maybe I defy charts lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> The link below is to a chinese gender calender where it adjusts your DOB to your chinese age and the date of conception to the chinese month. A lot of others dont seem to do that.
> 
> It is correct for my Daughter and is predicting another girlie for me.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> 
> wrong for my other 2 again :( Maybe I defy charts lol.Click to expand...

I'd go with the opposite then :haha:

I must admit I feel like this one is a girl, probably because at the moment I feel identical to how I did with Ivy (maybe a smidge worse) :shrug:


----------



## joo

I got boy with that one. By the way, Amelie is one poof my favourite films! I love Audrey Tatou x


----------



## Seity

I find out the gender at 20 weeks (in the US). I did the gender predictor for my son, both adjusted and not, and both told me girl. Didn't bother with it this time. I can flip a coin and get the same results.


----------



## Wiggler

I'll find out at the 20 week scan.

All the gender predictors were wrong for my kids :haha: I hope I can find out the gender this time, my daughter kept her legs firmly crossed and we couldn't find out, it was nice to have the suprise but I was soooo desperate to know :haha: x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

Just put LO's dTe of birth in and it came out boy (correct) and then put my new due date in there and it says boy so only time will tell on that one! Xxx


----------



## countrygirl86

All of the other ones have said girl for me and this one says boy. It even says right on the page that it's a 50/50 chance, huh no kidding!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i used a chinese gender thingy and its right for everyone i know and my son and the two girl angels i know i have the other four angels i never got to find out!! im feeling totally terrified at the mo after 6 losses i cant look forward to feb or even next week i really dont now what i will do if i loose this one!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bumpblues82 said:


> i used a chinese gender thingy and its right for everyone i know and my son and the two girl angels i know i have the other four angels i never got to find out!! im feeling totally terrified at the mo after 6 losses i cant look forward to feb or even next week i really dont now what i will do if i loose this one!!

So sorry that you had to go through that so many times!:hugs:
I have been through one and I do not know how I made it through. :cry:
I am feeling the same way I am so terrified to look forward to Feb when I am not completely sure everything is going to be OK. Last pregnancy we mc'd at about 10 wks so maybe I will calm down a bit once we hit the 12 week mark. Although I know I won't be able to completely calm down until I have my lil peanut in my arms.


----------



## MD1223

Bumpblues82 said:


> i used a chinese gender thingy and its right for everyone i know and my son and the two girl angels i know i have the other four angels i never got to find out!! im feeling totally terrified at the mo after 6 losses i cant look forward to feb or even next week i really dont now what i will do if i loose this one!!

I'm sorry hun! Big :hugs: and prayers that your baby is growing healthy and strong and you will have a beautiful baby in your arms in February! 

This is my first (with a chemical in April), but it seems like these first few weeks are draining on the emotions from worrying so much to being excited and back. Typically, a week seems so short to me. Now it feels like each week is a month in real time! I hope these weeks fly by for you and confirmation that everything is well comes quickly.


----------



## Bumpblues82

im on progesterone so hoping that does the job... anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know much about it, I take baby aspirin though and it's doing a good job so far :D x x x


----------



## Seity

I only know that if you have low progesterone you're more likely to miscarry and many women have gone on to have a successful pregnancy by taking progesterone to boost their levels.


----------



## Bumpblues82

wiggler i tried asprain and lost baby at 8 weeks 4 days in oct last year :( im having a major wobble im so terrified im gonna miscarry again and be back to square one!!


----------



## Wiggler

Have you got a doctors appointment for them to check your bloods and everything? x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

no wiggler... gp just told me to see midwife at 8 weeks as normal!! specialist wont see me till im 12 weeks plus and the one who suggested the progesterone is in coventry and im up north


----------



## SweetPea0903

Got my levels check... Progesterone is 24. Hcg is 1600. Getting more done tomorrow to make sure my hcg is doubling like it should.


----------



## Onceuponatime

I'm due February 21!! 

Went to the dr yesterday. I'm going back tomorrow to follow up with more blood work -- hoping for some good news. I've had 4 miscarriages this year and I've finally made it to a week tomorrow!!! I know it's a small hurdle for some but this is huge for me!! :)


----------



## fides

welcome to all the new moms, and congrats! :)


----------



## fides

we just need someone to rep the 26th, and we'll have all the dates full!! :happydance:

(little things get me excited, lol)


----------



## babydreams85

Bumpblues I'm sorry to hear about your losses...:( 

This is my 4th pregnancy and we are still trying for baby #1, so I have 3 little angels. I too am terrified this time. I am also on progesterone and baby aspirin. Hopefully this will be a healthy and sticky little bean for both of us!!!

Chinese gender chart was right last time...my MMC baby angel was a little girl as predicted. This time I have a feeling its another girl, and the CG chart says girl too. :)


----------



## babydreams85

Oh and my latest test from yesterday is in my avatar...test line came up way before the control and is much darker. I definitely have never had them this dark this early, so hoping that's good news!!!!!


----------



## crazae4u

Same thing. I know it's a silly thing to worry about but I have NO symptoms. Nothing. Zip. Zero. I take a test every morning just to make sure that I'm actually pregnant. And I just worry about that. I'm sure a month from now I'll look back at this and kick myself, lol.


----------



## crazae4u

Murphy98 said:


> Should I be concerned that I have no symptoms. I had a bit of cramping down low in my bellly last night and this am but nothing else really....? That doesn't indicate how strong your pregnancy is does it?
> 
> Ahhhhh 9 months of worry....begin. :haha:


Sigh ... I meant that last message about this post. I'll get the hang out of this soon. :)


----------



## sara3337

xtlcx said:


> Hi can you remove me from the list please.
> 
> I had a chemical miscarriage at the weekend

Ohh sorry to hear that sweety.


----------



## Kdk24

I got a positive hpt at 3w2ds but didn't have a single symptoms that was different form af symptoms. Today at 4w1d I have cramps and thirst like never before! My cramps come in waves and usually when I'm sitting. Sometimes there really sharp pin pricks and other times in this dull aching sensation. But i must say, I'm so happy to finally have symptoms!


----------



## Murphy98

crazae4u said:


> Murphy98 said:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned that I have no symptoms. I had a bit of cramping down low in my bellly last night and this am but nothing else really....? That doesn't indicate how strong your pregnancy is does it?
> 
> Ahhhhh 9 months of worry....begin. :haha:
> 
> 
> Sigh ... I meant that last message about this post. I'll get the hang out of this soon. :)Click to expand...

Lol! I am on my 5 th box of pee sticks, so I get it :loo:


----------



## QTRN

Just tested this morning so it's official...we're pregnant! This certainly wasn't planned (by us anyway) and I'm not sure if either one of us has really wrapped our minds around that fact that a lil "us" is in the making! Our expected due date according to some "due date calculators" is February 23, 2013, which is ironically the day my mommy pasted away four years ago...taking that as a sign that all this was meant to be. Looking forward to the next 9+ weeks...:cloud9:

Tia


----------



## Raavi

Hi All,

I just found out I am pregnant with an HPT!!!! Yay!!! I think my due date is around Feb 22nd....so excited!!

Went to see the doctor today to get some bloodwork done. I had a MC in early March so I am really worried about this one. Doctor will be checking bHCG levels for a week and we will see how things go. Fingers crossed!!!!! I hope this one sticks cuz hubby, my 2.5 year old and I are super excited!!! So looking forward to this journey!


----------



## Murphy98

Congrats ladies!! 

wishing everyone super sticky beans :flower:


----------



## Baby Love1

Hi ladies! I'm due the 2nd now.... I was originally told January 27th by the nurse but after my first ultrasound my dr. Said Feb. 2nd. Sooooo I'm a Feb due date girl now :)


----------



## FathersDay

Ours is due on February 13th! 

The 15th is our wedding anniversary so its a gift we gladly will take! :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

My birthday is on the 21st of February and I am due a week before that!!!! So hey a gift for me too :D


----------



## flutterbaby

i see your all hoping for birthday gifts how sad am i i'm hoping this will be my first valentines present im due the 14th and im not joking i've never had a present my hubby is crap with valentines even when we was just dating its always 1 he forgot :wacko: wouldn't it be ace if i could give him and me a present like that actually on the day :winkwink:


----------



## Farida_2013

I'd say threaten him with a baby each valentine's he forgets :D hehe


----------



## staybeautiful

WhisperOfHope said:


> has anyone got ermmm loose stools instead of sickness? im trying to workout if i need to go doc or not

I've had nausea but since finding out I'm pregnant I've gone from constipated to having maybe two loose bowel movements a day. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or due to the fact that I've been having to take Fybogel and it's taken a week to start working.


----------



## Farida_2013

staybeautiful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone got ermmm loose stools instead of sickness? im trying to workout if i need to go doc or not
> 
> I've had nausea but since finding out I'm pregnant I've gone from constipated to having maybe two loose bowel movements a day. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or due to the fact that I've been having to take Fybogel and it's taken a week to start working.Click to expand...


Oh I think it is pregnancy related, it's been constipation one day and lose stools another day!
Seriously it's as if sometimes my food wasn't even digested (sorry for the image) :wacko:


----------



## staybeautiful

Farida_2013 said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone got ermmm loose stools instead of sickness? im trying to workout if i need to go doc or not
> 
> I've had nausea but since finding out I'm pregnant I've gone from constipated to having maybe two loose bowel movements a day. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or due to the fact that I've been having to take Fybogel and it's taken a week to start working.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I think it is pregnancy related, it's been constipation one day and lose stools another day!
> Seriously it's as if sometimes my food wasn't even digested (sorry for the image) :wacko:Click to expand...

Haha that's brilliant :haha: I can relate to that one. My OH knows more about my bowel movements than I ever hoped he would... Romantic much?


----------



## Farida_2013

Hahahaha yup! Exactly! I always wonder what they mean when they say mothers to be start thinking everyone wants to hear what they have to say... I understand that now LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Bumpblues82 said:


> wiggler i tried asprain and lost baby at 8 weeks 4 days in oct last year :( im having a major wobble im so terrified im gonna miscarry again and be back to square one!!

im on progesterone too and so far everything is on track *touch wood*


----------



## LittleAngel87

Meeee around the 20th will know more when i have a scan

xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Hi ladies, according to my last missed period and a clear blue digi I will be due 24th feb! May chance a few days once I've seen nurse though.


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulatons and welcoe to all the new ladies!

I woke up this morning feeling sooo sicky :sick: which is fab cos I love getting symptoms, but a bt rubbish cos I havan't been able to do anything, then I had some Super Noodles for breakfast and its a brilliant cure for yucky sicky feelings :D x x x


----------



## bbear690

My god I feel rough today :( feel really dizzy, full of cold and had my first lot of morning sickness this morning 


Got two kids off school too so today is going to be fun, hoping I can put a film on later and nap while they watch :)


----------



## lotsababies

Well someone has to be due on February 26, so it may as well be me ;) 
Got my BFP last night (even after drinking 1.5 gallons of water!) SOOOO excited and looking forward to the coming milestones! I'm glad to be here ladies :)


----------



## sara3337

kirstylm said:


> Hi ladies, according to my last missed period and a clear blue digi I will be due 24th feb! May chance a few days once I've seen nurse though.

I am due 24/feb too yeyee


----------



## Seity

flutterbaby said:


> i see your all hoping for birthday gifts how sad am i i'm hoping this will be my first valentines present im due the 14th and im not joking i've never had a present my hubby is crap with valentines even when we was just dating its always 1 he forgot :wacko: wouldn't it be ace if i could give him and me a present like that actually on the day :winkwink:

I've never had a valentine's present either, but not because he forgot. We simply don't celebrate it and I've never dated anyone who did.


----------



## MissCam

21st feb :D


----------



## fides

Farida_2013 said:


> My birthday is on the 21st of February and I am due a week before that!!!! So hey a gift for me too :D

which date are you due? i don't think you're on the list yet.


congrats and welcome to all the newbies!!! yay for all the dates having someone now!!! :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies preying ur all well

im due on the 16th feb:flower:
havent had no scan yet. however this is high risk pregnancy because i had emergency surgery last feb so i may not get as far as feb. ill stay on this thread tho cuz if this was a normol pregnancy id be due on 16th lol.:thumbup:
im not gonna be m/w lead this time either ill be consultant lead all seems so clinical but as long as me and my baby stay safe and well ill be happy. dont care wat the sex is just want my baby to grow and b healthy. im on high levels of folic acid and calcium im on seizure meds and this really concerns me but my dr wants me to keep on taking them because i had 2 fits early this year, i dont have epilepsy its just weird. i got bipoler to lol so its all goin on lol. im on anti rejection meds that i hav to take or die but they shud b fine to take but can cuz baba to b small and prem but ive already been told ill prob b induced early. its all so scarey. think ill feel a bit better wen ive had a scan but got to wait 4 weeks:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

sorry forgot to say can u add me plz. due date 16th feb goin from first day of last m/p which was 12th may:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Haan20

I'm due 21st feb x


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think I may need to be switched to the 23rd but will let you know for sure when I go to my appt in a couple weeks


----------



## shocker

Congrats to all the new people :wave: 
I'm starting to feel like a beached whale! The last two days the bloating has just been insane, between that and the constant sleeping that these anti sickness meds cause i feel like a right lump! :haha:


----------



## future hopes

im having the oposit and cant sleep lol driving me crazy :dohh: i have the bloat to hehehehehe xxxx


----------



## flutterbaby

shocker said:


> Congrats to all the new people :wave:
> I'm starting to feel like a beached whale! The last two days the bloating has just been insane, between that and the constant sleeping that these anti sickness meds cause i feel like a right lump! :haha:

now is the time to feel that way i supose:haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> hello ladies preying ur all well
> 
> im due on the 16th feb:flower:
> havent had no scan yet. however this is high risk pregnancy because i had emergency surgery last feb so i may not get as far as feb. ill stay on this thread tho cuz if this was a normol pregnancy id be due on 16th lol.:thumbup:
> im not gonna be m/w lead this time either ill be consultant lead all seems so clinical but as long as me and my baby stay safe and well ill be happy. dont care wat the sex is just want my baby to grow and b healthy. im on high levels of folic acid and calcium im on seizure meds and this really concerns me but my dr wants me to keep on taking them because i had 2 fits early this year, i dont have epilepsy its just weird. i got bipoler to lol so its all goin on lol. im on anti rejection meds that i hav to take or die but they shud b fine to take but can cuz baba to b small and prem but ive already been told ill prob b induced early. its all so scarey. think ill feel a bit better wen ive had a scan but got to wait 4 weeks:wacko:

Wow you have a lot going on! 
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## future hopes

LOL yeah i know its craaaazzzzy hun.

im gonna prey for us all on here for a happy and very healthy 9months:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hey does anyone know if there would be a difference in hcg levels for an ectopic pregnancy vs a normal one? Would they be lower? Don't get my second beta results til tomorrow to find out if it doubled. Been having some cramping on right abdomen. Feels kinda like it could be constipation with a mix of pulling but of course I'm all paranoid.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hey does anyone know if there would be a difference in hcg levels for an ectopic pregnancy vs a normal one? Would they be lower? Don't get my second beta results til tomorrow to find out if it doubled. Been having some cramping on right abdomen. Feels kinda like it could be constipation with a mix of pulling but of course I'm all paranoid.

I believe they start out normal but either do not rise significantly or not at all. 
Try not to stress. I have been having twinges of pain in my right ovary since ovulation.
I found out at my ultrasound that I have a pregnancy induced cyst. The lil booger is big too 63 mm.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ouch!


----------



## kimberleywats

tidyroom said:


> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> Only my oh and BFF kno atm-
> Too scared what ppl r guna say when they find I got preg again lol (ppl r gona say how u guna cope wiv 2 so small etc) im not ready 2 hear that yet??
> 
> Any1 on here got 2 wiv a gap of 17mnths?? How is it ???
> 
> Had the worse belly cramps lastnight !!!! Couldn't get comfy- it was too high 2 b my uterus or anything- like indigestion :/ but crampy!!
> 
> Soooo tired non stop!!! Being a childminder wears me out sooo much ! I have my own9 mnths old plus another 9mnth old girl and a 2 yr old boy I have everyday 6am til 6pm!
> 
> Oh how do you cope with all 3 all day. I only have my own wee girl who is 10 and half month and I am starting to not cope. The past couple of days have been a real struggle. She is very demanding all the time and does not give me a minute. She has also been up during the night which is hard work too as this is when I am the most sick.
> 
> I am to scared what folk will think but to be honest its none of their business. The age gap between them will be great, they will be so close (Hopefully). Yes it will be very hard work to begin with but after the first 6 months Im sure it will be great.
> 
> Will really need to get myself organised though as I am so not an organised person and I have been told you have to be!!!Click to expand...




Midnight_Fairy said:


> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> Only my oh and BFF kno atm-
> Too scared what ppl r guna say when they find I got preg again lol (ppl r gona say how u guna cope wiv 2 so small etc) im not ready 2 hear that yet??
> 
> Any1 on here got 2 wiv a gap of 17mnths?? How is it ???
> 
> Had the worse belly cramps lastnight !!!! Couldn't get comfy- it was too high 2 b my uterus or anything- like indigestion :/ but crampy!!
> 
> Soooo tired non stop!!! Being a childminder wears me out sooo much ! I have my own9 mnths old plus another 9mnth old girl and a 2 yr old boy I have everyday 6am til 6pm!
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> Not a gap of 17mths but I have 20mths between my boy and girl. Its a beautiful age gap and I love it.Click to expand...




smileyfaces said:


> I am cramping slightly at the moment, like a bit of period pain? Anyone else had this? I can't remember what I had in terms of cramping last time! Xxx

i got the cramoing too- like the worst strength crampng that i get during af-

i am soo worried about the age gap --- but in theory i should b fine- 12hrs a day-5 days a week i hav an extra 2yr old and another 9mnth old sooo really i shouldnt worry!!

i think some people just dont filter or consider b4 it comes out ther mouths!! 

like when they say "wow- your carrying all-over (translates 2 wow u put on a shit-load of weight)"

or when people jus touch your belly!!!! that drives me mad and wiv my lil boy i actually said "touch my belly again and im guna go physco on ur ass!!!"
i hate people touchine me in general!! why do they think they can jus start touching you and feeling you???? lol drives me jus crazy!!! 
and ppl always feel the need 2 "tell u - your having a boy/girl! like they have some magical power 2 know what we dont??? how annoying!! lets face it- they are gone b right 50% of the time- they c it is good odds and think- "go 4 it! but it drove me crazy wiv my boy!!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

oh organisation is key with all these lil ones!! i spend 3weeks jus getting arigid routine in place and i follow it with military precision!!! it jus gets hectic if i dnt!! 

my 9 mnth oldis super demanding too- sooo active!! heis almost walking (he runs around behind the push-along walker)_ and he doesnt stop all day- he is a ball of energy!! if you saw him you would think he drinks a lot of expresso!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kimberleywats said:


> oh organisation is key with all these lil ones!! i spend 3weeks jus getting arigid routine in place and i follow it with military precision!!! it jus gets hectic if i dnt!!
> 
> my 9 mnth oldis super demanding too- sooo active!! heis almost walking (he runs around behind the push-along walker)_ and he doesnt stop all day- he is a ball of energy!! if you saw him you would think he drinks a lot of expresso!! lol

:haha: you sound like you have your hands full just seen ur from mk me too but live in germany now currently in mk visiting family


----------



## Seity

Well, I didn't want any more children, so I think any age gap is too small. I'll just have to hope we can manage with two anyway.


----------



## magrace

I have my 5 year old, but my bf has a 7 year old a 3 1/2 year old and 2 year old twins...


----------



## kimberleywats

My hands r soo full!! I am completely ready 4 sleep when I'm done!! Like exhausted!!! And I love the weekend- the 2 kids I chIldmind are lil darlings tho- both very well mannered kids- we get the occasional tantrum but never anything too major lol


----------



## hopingforit

Hi :wave:

I'd like to join here if you don't mind.
My EDD is Feb 23.
My DH and I tried for 21 months and got pregnant on our first round of Clomid + IUI.
I had a m/c 5 years ago so I'm what you would call cautiously pregnant I guess. At first I was being kind of down about it because I'm nervous but now I tell myself "This is going to be a successful pregnancy no matter what."
My first u/s is on July 9. 

H&H 9 months to all of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Welcome hoping!
H&H 9 months to you too!


----------



## Murphy98

Well, not symptom free today. Had a bit of pizza with friends and holy cow! I had such bad cramping/gas pain I had to leave work early. Now I've been belching for hours. This was one of my worst preggers symptoms last time.....though its a bit reassuring to feel some kind of symptom :coffee:


----------



## Tankmom23

Hey all, had a scare about a week ago wondering if any on you have had a similar situation in this our previous pregnancies. Woke up at 2 am with bright red bleeding and slight cramping. Went in for an ultrasound the next day, and I was told I had a type of hemorrhage. Apparently a few of the blood vessels between the placenta and uterus ruptured and caused bleeding? I was told it was minor, just no sex , heavy lifting, or high impact workouts until it heals and if it gets worse I might need bed rest..kinda scary!


----------



## hobbnob

Can I join the Feb group too? According to fertility friend I will be due February 27, 2013. I had a miscarriage a few months ago so I am pretty cautious about this one and didn't want to join a group at first because I thought it is so early and what if. But what the hell, I'm going to anyway and hope for the best! 

Okay, I have a question, anyone of you guys experience Diarrhea for a day as a pregnancy symptom? I had it with my last pregnancy and I had it today. My mom and my grandmother all had that as an early preg symptom with all of their pregnancies, but I never hear anyone else talk about that as an early symptom. Let me know whether you experienced this at any point early on? Thanks!!


----------



## Farida_2013

fides said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> My birthday is on the 21st of February and I am due a week before that!!!! So hey a gift for me too :D
> 
> which date are you due? i don't think you're on the list yet.
> 
> 
> congrats and welcome to all the newbies!!! yay for all the dates having someone now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

My Doctor said I am due on the 15th of Feb :D


----------



## Tankmom23

Ive never experienced diarrhea, the exact opposite in fact!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hobbnob said:


> Can I join the Feb group too? According to fertility friend I will be due February 27, 2013. I had a miscarriage a few months ago so I am pretty cautious about this one and didn't want to join a group at first because I thought it is so early and what if. But what the hell, I'm going to anyway and hope for the best!
> 
> Okay, I have a question, anyone of you guys experience Diarrhea for a day as a pregnancy symptom? I had it with my last pregnancy and I had it today. My mom and my grandmother all had that as an early preg symptom with all of their pregnancies, but I never hear anyone else talk about that as an early symptom. Let me know whether you experienced this at any point early on? Thanks!!

i had andstill do on and off


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Finally I am definitely 4 weeks by my most conservative ov. date today (I could well end up being due on the 1st of March rather than 28th of Feb) it seems crazy that we have known for a week tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Amazeballs

Im due the 26th Feb with my 1st baby!! Im only 4 weeks pregnant, so still very early days for me, but super duper excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hobbnob- I'm due same day :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

Tankmom23 said:


> Ive never experienced diarrhea, the exact opposite in fact!

I feel ya on that one! Are we allowed to take a stool softner at all?


----------



## rem_82

hey ladies, I keep missing tons of pages, cant keep up!!! anyway, been feelint so rubbish. hardley do any housework or laundry. cooking dinner is a mission as most meats make me sick. bad times. my boobs are massive, keep catching crumbs down there!!!! not good! 
TBH the only thig i want to do is sleep, and eat. cant eat chocolate, but love crisps, especially dorito's. 
monday is my booking in appointment and im going to ask if there is any chance i can have a scan to check because of last mc. I'm hoping she says yes, but I bet she'll say no!!! I cant believe im 8 weeks now. went to my friends and she just loked at me and said u look sh*t and pregnant! ok thats how obvious it is!!! so much for keeping it quiet!!!


----------



## sara3337

SweetPea0903 said:


> Tankmom23 said:
> 
> 
> Ive never experienced diarrhea, the exact opposite in fact!
> 
> I feel ya on that one! Are we allowed to take a stool softner at all?Click to expand...

I think only natural products are to be taken. the laxatives can cause labour due to laxatives causing cramps


----------



## Bumpblues82

It's symptom overload today slight nausea extreme tiredness and full on mood swings!!


----------



## Seity

Black licorice is a good natural laxative, if you like it.


----------



## Jembug

Welcome new ladies xx

My sickness is kicked in full swing today, dry heaving too!

Ruth my house needs cleaning and I just ant do it my energy levels are rubbish!
I found out I have to do my booking at the hospital! I'm hearing people have to wait up to three hours even with an appointment!

Hope your all having a good day :)
How many are there if us? I think this thread has the most ladies on here? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

nauseous today and dreading next week as 6 weeks was the big milestone for sickness last time LOL.


----------



## lotsababies

Bahaha....oy vey!!! 

I'm only 4 weeks, shouldn't be having so so many symptoms but I am! And tbh I think I've gone batty...I'm glad to be tired, I'm glad to be nauseous, I'm glad to have headaches and even to be bloated and constipated...because I'm beyond excited to be a Mama!! Yes, I'm one of those freakishly upbeat people! 

I fell asleep before the hubs could make it upstairs last night!! Tired is my middle name.

Anyone else have a runny nose?? Mine is nonstop! 

Right now the joke between my husband and me is that perhaps I'm full of symptoms because it is twins. In my family they skip a generation and my generation is up! I don't think it's twins but we will see in a few weeks. 

Sending energy to all the tired mommies!


----------



## Best step mum

> I'm only 4 weeks, shouldn't be having so so many symptoms but I am! And tbh I think I've gone batty...I'm glad to be tired, I'm glad to be nauseous, I'm glad to have headaches and even to be bloated and constipated

I was the same from 3 and a half weeks. I just keep thinking that once I get to 12 weeks a lot of the nausea should disappear. I could sleep for a week with the way that I feel, but things to do and all that.

I have to keep reminding myself that it is not an illness and that I have been giving out in the past about women who just sit back and have everything done for them from the minute that they find out so Im trying not to turn my back on my own advice!

Does anyone know who we write to about the ads on this page, As I write, I see 5 scary labor complications, a 6 year old with a "shell" and a baby without eyes.


----------



## gflady

rem_82 said:


> hey ladies, I keep missing tons of pages, cant keep up!!! anyway, been feelint so rubbish. hardley do any housework or laundry. cooking dinner is a mission as most meats make me sick. bad times. my boobs are massive, keep catching crumbs down there!!!! not good!
> TBH the only thig i want to do is sleep, and eat. cant eat chocolate, but love crisps, especially dorito's.
> monday is my booking in appointment and im going to ask if there is any chance i can have a scan to check because of last mc. I'm hoping she says yes, but I bet she'll say no!!! I cant believe im 8 weeks now. went to my friends and she just loked at me and said u look sh*t and pregnant! ok thats how obvious it is!!! so much for keeping it quiet!!!

I can't keep up with this thread either and I'm too knackered to try!

I did my first 12 hour night shift as a pregnant lady last night (I'm a RN) and it was a kicker. I was soooooooo tired. Not looking fwd to tonight's. I've got two night shifts every week (as well as 13 hour day shifts) until I'm on holiday in 3 weeks. It's going to be the longest 3 weeks ever! Can't wait for the 2nd trimester! Apparently energy levels are better then... Oh, and hopefully I'll know that my bean is healthy and well by then too :)


----------



## hobbnob

Bumpblues82 said:


> Hobbnob- I'm due same day :)

Bumpblues! Yeah! So nice to have someone due the same day! how exciting.:happydance:


----------



## Kdk24

I'm a restaurant manager and never work less the 10 hours. Up and down stairs, on my feet and usually in wedges! This first trimester is gonna be a real good time... Not!


----------



## MD1223

sara3337 said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tankmom23 said:
> 
> 
> Ive never experienced diarrhea, the exact opposite in fact!
> 
> I feel ya on that one! Are we allowed to take a stool softner at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I think only natural products are to be taken. the laxatives can cause labour due to laxatives causing crampsClick to expand...

Coconut water is a great natural laxative - was defy constipated until I started drinking one every morning. Much better now.




lotsababies said:


> Bahaha....oy vey!!!
> 
> I'm only 4 weeks, shouldn't be having so so many symptoms but I am! And tbh I think I've gone batty...I'm glad to be tired, I'm glad to be nauseous, I'm glad to have headaches and even to be bloated and constipated...because I'm beyond excited to be a Mama!! Yes, I'm one of those freakishly upbeat people!
> 
> I fell asleep before the hubs could make it upstairs last night!! Tired is my middle name.
> 
> Anyone else have a runny nose?? Mine is nonstop!
> 
> Right now the joke between my husband and me is that perhaps I'm full of symptoms because it is twins. In my family they skip a generation and my generation is up! I don't think it's twins but we will see in a few weeks.
> 
> Sending energy to all the tired mommies!

LOVE the upbeat attitude! ;) I don't have so many symptoms as you, but any I have I am excited about so far (I should be careful what I say b/c nausea hasn't really hit yet). Even when my nipples started stinging really bad, all I could think was, well this is a good sign. So excited about being pregnant!

No runny nose for me, but stuffed up a little - crusty boogs. :haha: Also, I am having pregnancy brain . . . .

Btw, I have found that grabbing a handful of almonds or something else healthy when nausea feels like it is coming on seems to keep it at bay so far. FX'd it keeps working. Also, staying hydrated is helping, I think. Any sense of nausea and it is a big chug of water and a healthy snack (sometimes forced down), and it seems to go away. 



Best step mum said:


> I'm only 4 weeks, shouldn't be having so so many symptoms but I am! And tbh I think I've gone batty...I'm glad to be tired, I'm glad to be nauseous, I'm glad to have headaches and even to be bloated and constipated
> 
> I was the same from 3 and a half weeks. I just keep thinking that once I get to 12 weeks a lot of the nausea should disappear. I could sleep for a week with the way that I feel, but things to do and all that.
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that it is not an illness and that I have been giving out in the past about women who just sit back and have everything done for them from the minute that they find out so Im trying not to turn my back on my own advice!
> 
> Does anyone know who we write to about the ads on this page, As I write, I see 5 scary labor complications, a 6 year old with a "shell" and a baby without eyes.Click to expand...

I know, right? It's crazy. Kind of humorous in an ironic way.


----------



## MD1223

OMG - I just read this one - "Toddler Declared Dead Wakes Up At Funeral"

Seriously, now? We are pregnant woman! We don't need to read these things.


----------



## Jembug

Didn't that toddler die again??? I just thought it surely has to be untrue?

I'm struggling today, got a 3 year old and 16 month old and I can't cope. There being great but I just feel so ill! 
Anyone else not coping with keeping them entertained and sickness? X


----------



## MD1223

Jembug said:


> Didn't that toddler die again??? I just thought it surely has to be untrue?
> 
> I'm struggling today, got a 3 year old and 16 month old and I can't cope. There being great but I just feel so ill!
> Anyone else not coping with keeping them entertained and sickness? X

:hugs: Sorry Jembug. This is my first, so can't relate but can imagine.

Anyone's boobs starting growing yet? Another thing I will probs regret saying, but I can't wait until they start to get bigger. I think it will be fun! I hope I'm not one that stays the same bra size. :haha:


----------



## Tankmom23

My boobs started getting bigger before i even found out i was pregnant! Usually during pregnancy ill go from a small B to a pretty big C... Its horrid! My symptoms are through the roof. Exhausted, nauseous (especially yesterday i tried cooking venetian fish soup, my husband raved about it as did my 3 year old.. but i was over the toilet for at least 20 min just because of the smell.. and i got to eat hot dogs:cry:.. yay.. haha), irritable:devil:.. BAD, constipated... Im deff gonna look into that coconut water thing... i looove it, its just soo expensive!! I think the asian marketplace has it the cheapest though.

I have my first ultrasound on mon:happydance:! Well technically my second, but the first was for medical reasons and they didnt really show me the baby or give me pictures.. Ill post some pics then! 

Anyone thought of names yet?


----------



## Bumpblues82

daniel for a boy and have a few ideas for girll lol middle name deffo emma for a girl as its after my angel i lost at 14 weeks xx my fave names are niamh, pheobe, willow, and faye!


----------



## hobbnob

WhisperOfHope said:


> hobbnob said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a question, anyone of you guys experience Diarrhea for a day as a pregnancy symptom? I had it with my last pregnancy and I had it today. My mom and my grandmother all had that as an early preg symptom with all of their pregnancies, but I never hear anyone else talk about that as an early symptom. Let me know whether you experienced this at any point early on? Thanks!!
> 
> i had andstill do on and offClick to expand...

Yeah for diarreha! Haha! Glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Wiggler

I always get stuck with names, I am really fussy and don't want really popular names, but nothing too weird either :haha: x x x


----------



## mommyof2peas

If it's a boy we are at a loss. If it's a girl we are going with Rosaleigh Faye. Faye was my grandmothers middle name


----------



## Tankmom23

All very adorable, im having the hardest times with boys names! My husband and i cant agree on ANYTHING! For a girl we are leaning towards lucille i think? I guess i wont really know what sounds good until we find out.. only a few more.. months.. haha


----------



## Seity

My boobs never changed last pregnancy and I ended up having problems with low supply. So, I'm really hoping they do better this time around. They are tender on the sides and I never experienced any tenderness or soreness first time, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
I get my first scan next Friday. Only another week to go! Hard to believe I've known I was pregnant for 3 weeks already even though it also seems like I've been waiting forever for the scan.
I can't even begin to think of names until after I know the gender. At that point, my husband and I will put together our list of favorites to compare.


----------



## Kellen

My right boob is larger than normal (thanks to my DH having fun "measuring") but my left one seems super tiny now. Not cool! 

As for names we are most likely going with Nathaniel Troy for a boy and Taylor Ione for a girl. They incorporate family names from each side so no one can be offended.


----------



## lotsababies

Kellen said:


> My right boob is larger than normal (thanks to my DH having fun "measuring") but my left one seems super tiny now. Not cool!

Lol! Mine too...the right one is huge in comparison...its always been a little bigger but now it is much bigger. Hopefully we will both even out! 


Names: Mary Elisabeth and Gilbert William. Family names :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

We already know what name we will use if it is a girl Zoe Christine but we are stuck on a boys name. At first my dh said he would like a Jr so the name would be Steven Micheal but now he is not sure. :shrug: We have a deal were I choose the girl name and he chooses the boy. Of course I will have some say on the boys name because one of his ideas came from his favorite movie Rad and I don't know if I can handle crew for my child's name. Not sure if dh can be trusted coming up with a name completely on his own.:haha:

As for breast size going up. I truly hope mine don't! I am a DD already and they get in the way a lot as is and now that they are so sore it is even worse.


----------



## Nixilix

My dd is phoebe :)

Haven't thought about names this time. Going to stay team yellow
If I can! Someone quote this post if I try and find out!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi ladies,

Im due 27th :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Mazzy17 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im due 27th :happydance:

Congrats! 
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## flutterbaby

i had a 13 month age gap between my 2nd and 3rd it was hard but ruotine is the key 

noah for a boy and i have girls names coming out my ass i love lainey hubby hates it 

been so ill today stomach cramp think i have a bug


----------



## Jembug

My boobs are fuller!

I work three nights a week as a children's support worker and I'm on holiday till weds night, I'm going be non existent next week! X


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 
May I join you?
I'm samantha I'm 18 years of age
Im 5 weeks today, I should be due on the 22nd feb 
:flowers:


----------



## Kellen

Congrats, Samantha and welcome to the board.


----------



## samanthax

Thank you! Glad to be here! x


----------



## kimberleywats

flutterbaby said:


> i had a 13 month age gap between my 2nd and 3rd it was hard but ruotine is the key
> 
> noah for a boy and i have girls names coming out my ass i love lainey hubby hates it
> 
> been so ill today stomach cramp think i have a bug

Yeah I agree- !!! Routine!! I do have a lot of kids, all day. 5 days a week but it is more daunting wiv ur own! I mean..., u get weekend off and dnt have 2 worry bout bedtime wiv other ppls! Lol 

I have has the worst day!! Missed a parcel this morn- then another came and the driver jus put it in hallway and I had 2 move it 2 spare room!!! Was soo heavy!!' been feeling hot n sweaty all day :( and jus generally crummy !! Glad its friday!! Im in the bath right now! Tryin 2 unwind and relax! Lol 
Been v crampy too- dnt remember this wiv theo :/ hopin it's jus the stretching etc!!
How are u all on here 2day anyways :) so many babies due in feb!! It's mind blowing!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had the inkling today that bean is another girly!


----------



## Jessica28

My guess is a boy for me!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i feel the same way i did when i was preg with my lil man with the 2 girls i know i lost i was sick as anything!! im thinking team blue!!


----------



## kimberleywats

I would like 2 have another boy!! Jus bcos I hav everything already 4 a boy!! 
But a girl would b nice also :) as i would get 2 buy a lot of lovely pink things :) I'm indifferent I guess!!! 
Thinking girl tho!! I have a feeling I am carrying a girl.... :)


----------



## future hopes

i know about the whole having another baby wen u already have a baby feeling im kinda worried how i will cope my son turn 2 on 2nd of feb baby due on 16th feb then i find out ill prob be brought in early and induced so im kinda worried our new baby will b born on our sons bday hmmmmmmmm. my other children are 6 and 9 so they got good age gaps but this one feels kinda to close lol. im dreading telling people im pregnant again, ooow i can just hear there gossip now. lol x:kiss:


----------



## Jembug

This one is due on my girlie's 2nd birthday too! Hoping this one will come a week early? My first was 6days late and my second was on her due date, so this one should come slightly early-ha ha, wishful thinking!

As I have two girls already I know my husband would love a boy but he is preparing himself for a girl. I don't mind what sex, just a healthy baby :) xx


----------



## Jembug

Kno how you feel about telling people.... 20 months between my two now and two years this time... The doctor asked me if I was mad and so did the receptionists!!
I wanted my babies close, and yes I know it will be tough but amazing all the same time. My girlies are so close and love eachother so much, I've actually forgotten how hard it was initially... Will have a shock in 7 months time :)

So excited for us all xx


----------



## future hopes

yeah im not fussed about the sex either just want me and my baby to b ok. my last baby was born at 39+6 my son bb was 2 wks late and my daughter was a few days early she was my smallest 7lb 5 my bigest was 9lb my last one jayjay was 7lb 11 so all good sizes. i was told by my midwife i will b induced early with this one cuz i had a liver transplant last yr also there a cance my baby will b prem anyway and have a low birth weight due to my anti reject meds. i just wud rather baby not b born on my sons 2nd bday, its my mums bday that day to:dohh: lol


----------



## fides

i think ours is another boy - at least, i hope so, since they'll be 14 months apart and that would make things easier in the long run so that they can play together in a few years. :haha:


----------



## fides

kimberleywats said:


> I would like 2 have another boy!! Jus bcos I hav everything already 4 a boy!!

this too - all we'd need is another car seat and a double stroller if it's a boy


----------



## Tankmom23

Im kinda hoping for another girl just because girls are so much fun and i know what im doing already! i Feel like i would be completely unprepared for a boy.. but i know i would love him all the same.. obviously! 
My daughter was so much fun and i love all the little girl clothes! Im soo happy either way, just excited to find out!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Got my second round of hcg results. Went from 1600 to 3224 in 48hrs. Things are looking promising so far. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Raavi

Wow!! Lots of updates!

I'm 5 weeks today. I have been feeling very tired and exhausted. Need to nap every day. Today I had a nap a 10am until about 11:30. I was soooo tired!!!

Other than that, not feeling any nausea or very very little. I am very bloated and have lots of gas pains. I have taken 3 more HPTs since the first positive one. I need constant reassurance that I am still pregnant and am not miscarrying again. I can wait until I have my next dr's appointment. If the series of blood tests show increase in beta levels then I will request an early U/S. So excited!!! I keep having to calm myself down and not get too excited....but I can't help it!! I hope this is a sticky little one :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

Raavi said:


> Wow!! Lots of updates!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today. I have been feeling very tired and exhausted. Need to nap every day. Today I had a nap a 10am until about 11:30. I was soooo tired!!!
> 
> Other than that, not feeling any nausea or very very little. I am very bloated and have lots of gas pains. I have taken 3 more HPTs since the first positive one. I need constant reassurance that I am still pregnant and am not miscarrying again. I can wait until I have my next dr's appointment. If the series of blood tests show increase in beta levels then I will request an early U/S. So excited!!! I keep having to calm myself down and not get too excited....but I can't help it!! I hope this is a sticky little one :)

I was the same way with poas. But now that I know my beta levels. Are good, I feel so much better. I know it stuck so I look at it as if something happens now, then that means there was something really wrong with the baby. I was so worried about a chemical, but I think I'm past that stage now. I have my first appt on July 2nd. I cant wait. My first ultrasound is the 12th.


----------



## Raavi

That's great, SweetPea0903! I wish you a beautiful journey and hopefully you will be holding your little one in your arms next Feb!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Same to you! We are due around the same time!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep- 6week sickness has hit with a vengeance!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Yuck! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im starting to worry now on lack of symptoms almost 7 weeks and only been sick once the day b4 my bfpother then being tired and the aches and pains i dont feel preg


----------



## kimberleywats

Hmmmm we talking about names already???

Girls...... I like savannah- anya- Ava- 

Boys...... Ramon- jenson- jared- 

Oh yeah I got the worst constipation Ever!! It's the pregnacare prenatals!!! They done it last time too- also gave me chapped lips (all iron supplements give me chapped lips)
Other symptoms... Lower back ache- tiredness- MAJOR moodswings.... And I am usually a complete hornball but I have totally gone off sex!!!! Like I set my oh up 2 fall asleep on the sofa!!! Lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Names- Oh I have no idea! Every name I like always ends up in a popular film :( lol

I already have a Matthew and a Ruby. I like Matilda,Jade, Charlie, Alexander.


----------



## future hopes

Hello feb bugs

I dont have many symtoms was peeing loads but that settled yesterday so bit worried about that. I have had very mild sick feeling the last few days kicks in in afternoon,goes wen i eat. My boobs were tender wen last wk but settled now. I did feel a wave of tirednes early evening yesterday. Other than the odd pulling feeling a mild back ache im feeling fine. With my last pregnancy i didnt have really any symptoms untill i hit 10 wks then morning sickness really started, but not in morning mainly afternoon and night. It was awfull and i had it all the way through. I will know know if i start getting that sickness again its a boy, which wud b easier because we got lots of clothes. But id b happy with a girl to im not really bothered as long as he or she r healthy. Im not even sure i will find out this time, but no dought ill b wanting to know by then dont think i cud handle waiting even tho id prob no anyway with the sickness things and cravings with my first daughter i never got sick at all and craved iceing from cakes. Now with my 2 boys i was sick and craved pickles and chili peppers and salty stuff. So lets c wat happens this time. Be interesting x:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I stopped POAS after 20 positive tests! :p

I was quite nauseous last week, but this week I've felt much better. I worry that I've not got any symptoms anymore, but I haven't bled and I've got no pain, so I'm assuming my little bean is snuggly and growing well! :)

Only the fatigue and painful/swollen breasts (and lack of AF of course) are evidence of my condition. :haha:

Plus, when I went to my doctor, she didn't do any tests whatsoever. Not even my blood pressure! For all she knows, I could be making it all up!! Hopefully my early scan will provide a little evidence at 6 weeks. Waiting waiting waiting for 5th July!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im still poas lol im addicted lol just love watching the line get darker... i wanna do a digi but hubby says no :( i didnt have any symptoms with my lil boy i was tired but thats it i had no symptoms with first two losses then sickness with emma and the last one which was also a girl the 4th and 5th one had none either this time im really sleepy, slightly sickly bad sleep keep waking and vivid dreamsso it shows out of the 8 times ive been preg.. alll different


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrsswaffer- my scan is july 2nd ill be 5+6 according to when i ovulated :)


----------



## future hopes

Hello feb bugs

I dont have many symtoms was peeing loads but that settled yesterday so bit worried about that. I have had very mild sick feeling the last few days kicks in in afternoon,goes wen i eat. My boobs were tender wen last wk but settled now. I did feel a wave of tirednes early evening yesterday. Other than the odd pulling feeling a mild back ache im feeling fine. With my last pregnancy i didnt have really any symptoms untill i hit 10 wks then morning sickness really started, but not in morning mainly afternoon and night. It was awfull and i had it all the way through. I will know know if i start getting that sickness again its a boy, which wud b easier because we got lots of clothes. But id b happy with a girl to im not really bothered as long as he or she r healthy. Im not even sure i will find out this time, but no dought ill b wanting to know by then dont think i cud handle waiting even tho id prob no anyway with the sickness things and cravings with my first daughter i never got sick at all and craved iceing from cakes. Now with my 2 boys i was sick and craved pickles and chili peppers and salty stuff. So lets c wat happens this time. Be interesting x:hugs:


----------



## sara3337

I only feel little pulsation on my left side. Other than that no preg sumptoms. Was nausea ans had headaches till 3 days ago but not anymore.


----------



## mrsswaffer

sara3337 said:


> I only feel little pulsation on my left side. Other than that no preg sumptoms. Was nausea ans had headaches till 3 days ago but not anymore.

We have the same due date. 24th? :)


----------



## future hopes

I was like that with my son tho so dont worry. I had a few symptoms in v early preg then they went away then i hit ten wks and they returned and i felt so rough was throwing up felt so tired i strugled to keep my eyes open. Do dont worry babe xxx:hugs:


----------



## sara3337

mrsswaffer said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> I only feel little pulsation on my left side. Other than that no preg sumptoms. Was nausea ans had headaches till 3 days ago but not anymore.
> 
> We have the same due date. 24th? :)Click to expand...

yess we do


----------



## sara3337

future hopes said:


> I was like that with my son tho so dont worry. I had a few symptoms in v early preg then they went away then i hit ten wks and they returned and i felt so rough was throwing up felt so tired i strugled to keep my eyes open. Do dont worry babe xxx:hugs:

Thx for reassuring me. I pray for h & h 9 months for all of us


----------



## future hopes

ur very welcome hunny xxxxx yes i prey for every one to have sticky beans and healthy pregnancy and babas xxx


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls! today or tomorrow hopefully i move into my house
and have my first scan on monday/excited and nervous 

Hopefully everything goes well... <3


----------



## future hopes

dont u over do it with the moving get OH to do all the heavy work lol. congrats on ur pregnancy. sadly i got to wait 4 wks till i have a scan blooming ages. and im such a worrier. tested yesterday and test line came up b4 control line and was darker im hoping thats a good sign. i c a consultant on the 3rd jul and i know she has a little portable scanner in her room im hoping she will use that just so i can put my mind at rest xxx


----------



## joo

Wow so many pages since I last posted! Just a fly-by post, I'm gonna try and catch up on the thread tonight or tomorrow. I've hit the 5 week mark and something has definitely hit me! I've got poorly throat, so sore and feels like I'm trying to talk around a rubber ring! Feels like I'm gonna lose my voice. I'm not sure if that's a pregnancy symptom or if I'm just coming down with something, but I also was at work today 8-2, got home and in bed by 2.45 and didn't wake up till 4:45! anyone else had this or any other symptoms at 5 Weeks? Xxxx


----------



## future hopes

i felt flu like on the run up to finding out i think its one of the symptoms because if u snoop around a bit alot of woman have flu like symptoms. think i had it with my last pregnancy to. i know this thread has gone wild there is a march one now but last time i looked there was only 2 posts. i wonder how many they got on that now. there b a april thread up b4 u know it lol. xx:hugs: ive read through a few posts on here but i really need to sit down a read the lot its gonna take ages tho lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## joo

Lol there seems to be quite a baby boom! My SIL 8m pregnant and when she found out she was told to get baby's name down for school straight away! Our TV stopped working so that's our excuse lol. Ugh I am feeling a bit flu like do I'm gonna put it down to pregnancy! not complaining tho, I'm so happy and excited! Xxx


----------



## future hopes

just gives u even more of a excuse to stick them feet up and chill watching loads of girly stuff on tv. lol. oh and eat lots of naughty things lol xxx


----------



## Murphy98

Okay, have been suffering debilitating gas pains/constipation. Here are a few things that cross-fingers seems to be working, for you other ladies having this issue.

-tbsp olive oil with meals (yuck - just down it)

-dried prunes (which I unfortunately think are disgusting)

-hot water with lemon

-lots of water

-I've upped my berry intake, avocado intake and am trying to keep to small meals

I've bought some ground flax seed to sprinkle into food

-the pharmacist said Gas-X okay, so I'm using that too - this is war!

so far so good! Today my abdomen is tolerable for the first time in days :flower:


----------



## future hopes

hay cool i norm suffer bad constipation but since i became pregnant i found it easy to go still get the pains before tho and i know the consipation will return it was does in pregnancy ill have to try wat u suggest prunes r horrible tho lol. eating lots of fresh fruit is good to i find that really helps. constipation is nasty and so painfull i hope ures passes by fast xx:haha:


----------



## Kdk24

future hopes said:


> i felt flu like on the run up to finding out i think its one of the symptoms because if u snoop around a bit alot of woman have flu like symptoms. think i had it with my last pregnancy to. i know this thread has gone wild there is a march one now but last time i looked there was only 2 posts. i wonder how many they got on that now. there b a april thread up b4 u know it lol. xx:hugs: ive read through a few posts on here but i really need to sit down a read the lot its gonna take ages tho lol xxx:hugs:

The only reason I tested at 9-10dpo was because I woke up with a sore throat and lots of mucous when I coughed (tmi). The same thing happened to 3 of my close friends! 

Afm... I get little tiny ping type cramps when I sit for too long. My bbs and so sore and swollen, taking my bra off kills me! I've been having crazy vivid sexual dreams and only sleeping 4 hours at a time; of course causing me to be tired and needing a nap.


----------



## future hopes

im not sleeping well either babe the last 3 nites ive been up till 4am i feel totaly exausted today. im still in my pjs lol:flower:


----------



## joo

Omg the sex dreams!


----------



## future hopes

lmao xx


----------



## Mom To 2

I have super sore boobs and nipples. I have not felt sick, but most foods I normally like just dont sound good. I have even been having a can of green beans for breakfast instead of my usual oatmeal! How funny is that! I like all veggies, but like fruit more. But not for a little over a week now, I want veggies all the time, and I dont want any meat at all.


----------



## sara3337

Kdk24 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> i felt flu like on the run up to finding out i think its one of the symptoms because if u snoop around a bit alot of woman have flu like symptoms. think i had it with my last pregnancy to. i know this thread has gone wild there is a march one now but last time i looked there was only 2 posts. i wonder how many they got on that now. there b a april thread up b4 u know it lol. xx:hugs: ive read through a few posts on here but i really need to sit down a read the lot its gonna take ages tho lol xxx:hugs:
> 
> The only reason I tested at 9-10dpo was because I woke up with a sore throat and lots of mucous when I coughed (tmi). The same thing happened to 3 of my close friends!
> 
> Afm... I get little tiny ping type cramps when I sit for too long. My bbs and so sore and swollen, taking my bra off kills me! I've been having crazy vivid sexual dreams and only sleeping 4 hours at a time; of course causing me to be tired and needing a nap.Click to expand...

Ohh I got the flu too hot worried cause I wouldnt be able to take antibiotics, I am fine now


----------



## sara3337

Mom To 2 said:


> I have super sore boobs and nipples. I have not felt sick, but most foods I normally like just dont sound good. I have even been having a can of green beans for breakfast instead of my usual oatmeal! How funny is that! I like all veggies, but like fruit more. But not for a little over a week now, I want veggies all the time, and I dont want any meat at all.

I was like that exactly for my first. Even this time I prefer to have fruit and veg:)


----------



## samanthax

Mom To 2 said:


> I have super sore boobs and nipples. I have not felt sick, but most foods I normally like just dont sound good. I have even been having a can of green beans for breakfast instead of my usual oatmeal! How funny is that! I like all veggies, but like fruit more. But not for a little over a week now, I want veggies all the time, and I dont want any meat at all.


OMG! I know how you feel with sore boobs! As for food i'm eatting so much.. Its so silly! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sickness has started oh my days i feel yuck


----------



## FathersDay

So its my moms birthday today and family have been calling her to say Happy Birthday. Guess for some reason...shes telling everyone my wife is pregnant!! 

Mom is stealing our glory. lol:awww:

ahh! My wife is only 7 weeks...


----------



## Seity

Not feeling so hot today. Can't bring myself to eat anything. I tried some ginger ale, but I think it's actually made me feel worse. On the other hand, never been so happy to not feel well.


----------



## samanthax

I cant wait to be sick! :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

craving granola and cupcakes- BAD


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh I feel so sick... and so hungry, I just want to curl up in my bathroom with some food and some mouthwash :rofl: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep thats how I felt earlier :( xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Urgh I feel so sick... and so hungry, I just want to curl up in my bathroom with some food and some mouthwash :rofl: x x x

snap lol think this is what i get for worrying i had no symptoms i cant do my progesterone yet as everytime i go to do it i vom!:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

As much as I love the symptoms, I would rather have mahoosive boobs, or lovely shiny hair, or gorgeous skin, but no I feel like crap and look like crap :rofl: This baby is officially grounded when they are born! :haha: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> As much as I love the symptoms, I would rather have mahoosive boobs, or lovely shiny hair, or gorgeous skin, but no I feel like crap and look like crap :rofl: This baby is officially grounded when they are born! :haha: x x x

lol i keep saying that too worrying me so much and now doing this:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

I'm not as sick as was with dd but it's there and I'm so tired!


----------



## Wiggler

OH is convinced I am having boy/girl twins, I have a perfect mix of symptoms that I had with my son and daughter :haha: Hunger and cravings that I had with my daughter and the neverending tiredness and sicky feeling I had with my son :haha: x x x


----------



## Seity

Eating yogurt. It seems to be helping.


----------



## Carly.C

Hey guys as much as I'd love to stay with you, can you remove me from the 20th please? I'm losing my bean, good luck and best wishes to all of you xxxxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: So sorry Carly.:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Carly.C said:


> Hey guys as much as I'd love to stay with you, can you remove me from the 20th please? I'm losing my bean, good luck and best wishes to all of you xxxxx

I am so sorry...I have been there several times and it is heartbreaking. Hang in there, you will have a sticky little bean soon! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> OH is convinced I am having boy/girl twins, I have a perfect mix of symptoms that I had with my son and daughter :haha: Hunger and cravings that I had with my daughter and the neverending tiredness and sicky feeling I had with my son :haha: x x x

My DH thinks I'm having twins for some reason LOL. 

I am having awful nausea almost 24/7, but yet I am so hungry!!!! The only time I don't feel sick is when I'm eating, but before and after its horrible. Then I get the most painful and terrible gas! Nipples feel like they may fall off, and sleeping is difficult since half the time I'm freezing and the other half sweating buckets! And whoever mentioned the sex dreams, Omg, last night it was Charlie Sheen...ughh!! :dohh: LOL

I am on antibiotics for a UTI too so it has just been loads of fun!!!! :wacko: I am hoping all my symptoms are a good thing this time because I never had them like this with my MCs.


----------



## Bumpblues82

well im thankfull i dont have sickness i have exact same symptoms as i had with my son! except my tiredness is so bad i dont remember it being this bad lol i think im having a bay cause with the girls i was ill from as soon as i got my :bfp: xx


----------



## lotsababies

SO tired, SOOOOOO hungry!!! And losing weight...despite pretty much eating as much of whatever I want. I have hypothyroid, and it seems that pregnancy has caused my metabolism to work much better! 

First prenatal visit is on July 5th. I found a great in-hospital birthing center that will accommodate my desire for natural birth. I'm psyched! 

Went to a friends baby shower today, SO cute :) 

Love this group, it does help to know that I don't have to be the only exhausted, yucky feeling mama! Even with make-up my face looks drab!! In February, it will have all been worth it! I love this bean already :)


----------



## Kdk24

lotsababies said:


> SO tired, SOOOOOO hungry!!! And losing weight...despite pretty much eating as much of whatever I want. I have hypothyroid, and it seems that pregnancy has caused my metabolism to work much better!
> 
> First prenatal visit is on July 5th. I found a great in-hospital birthing center that will accommodate my desire for natural birth. I'm psyched!
> 
> Went to a friends baby shower today, SO cute :)
> 
> Love this group, it does help to know that I don't have to be the only exhausted, yucky feeling mama! Even with make-up my face looks drab!! In February, it will have all been worth it! I love this bean already :)

How did you find a hospital with a birthing unit? I want to have a water birth naturally but I'm not sure what hospitals in the area offer it or if my insurance will cover it?


----------



## Tankmom23

Im going to a midwife at a birthing inn as well! Its associated with the hospital but its its own building with huge birthing tubs, and beautiful private rooms.. Its amazing! Hopefully everything goes well and i can have the natural birth i have been dreaming of! Its also covered by most insurances! I think you can go online and find places like that all over the place


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, just stopping by to say hello. Told my family we're pregnant yesterday- was so much fun! The MS started to kick in yday, but then as soon as it went I overdid it with loads of cheese and crackers and a burger! Oops. Still feeling rough today! Need to catch up on this thread soon :)

How's everyone else?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Carly.C said:


> Hey guys as much as I'd love to stay with you, can you remove me from the 20th please? I'm losing my bean, good luck and best wishes to all of you xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Carly.C said:


> Hey guys as much as I'd love to stay with you, can you remove me from the 20th please? I'm losing my bean, good luck and best wishes to all of you xxxxx

I'm so sorry! Praying for another BFP quickly...


----------



## future hopes

oh sweetheart i am so so sorry for u. i know how it feels ive lost 3 but let me tell u i also have 3 healthy children so never give up hope wish there was something i cud do to help:hugs: xx


----------



## future hopes

Mom to 2 wen i read u had a 14 yr old i cud not believe my eyes, and wen i c ur 37 i cudent believe them again u look so young:thumbup:

im 32 be 33 wen baby due no one believes my age either i got asked ID to get into a nite club a few months back and its over 18 here in the uk, i stood there with my passport shoved in the doormans face and he just cudent believe it:haha:

its got to be a good thing tho, bet u get asked to u do look really young hun:kiss::hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

sorry carly:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

anyone else having trouble sleepin. i feel so tired but cant sleep. the last few nites not been gettin off till 4am so many things goin round my head ive tried reading and ovaltine and last nite watched the lady in black, cried my eyes out at the end darn hormones lol, prob not the best thing to watch b4 bed cuz it was a bit jumpy in places, but read my book after about 3 chapters and still cudent sleep, feel like a zombie today lol. im out of ideas now wat can help im gonna try a bath tonight c if that helps. anyone else getiing icky sicky feeling ive started getting it the last few days but always starts about 2ish then ill nibble on something then it returns in about 7ish goes after ive had dinner. thing is im not feeling very hungrey i do in the evening but not in the morning or lunch time ive weighed myself and ive lost a few pounds but i know that its normol in pregnancy. just dont get why i dont feel really hungrey all the time. can that be normol? hope all u lovely feb love bugs r doin well:hugs:


----------



## lotsababies

Kdk24 said:


> How did you find a hospital with a birthing unit? I want to have a water birth naturally but I'm not sure what hospitals in the area offer it or if my insurance will cover it?

Like Tankmom said, I just went to google and searched for birthing centers in my city (which is a pretty huge city, you may need to search in your county if the city you live in is smallish). I really wanted to go to a freestanding birthing center but due to my weight, they won't allow me to give birth outside of the hospital. The rooms at the hospital I found are dimly lighted, set up to room-in with baby (they won't take my child away to the nursery), and have a "homey" feeling (recliners/couches/big bath tubs/etc) 

So, definitely search for one and let us know what you find :) Many hospitals (at least here) will allow you to tour the facilities if you call and ask. Hope you find a great place to have your bean! 


Future Hopes, I can't sleep either. I am completely restless. I fall asleep just fine (I pretty much pass out) but I wake at about 4:30am and then every 30 minutes thereafter. When I finally say "enough is enough" and get up, I feel tired again within 4 hours. I think my sleeplessness stems from having a LOT to do to settle the house. (we bought our first house in May and have not got nearly enough furniture!) 

Before August 26 (our housewarming date) we have to: 

Get furniture for the formal living/dining rooms; office; guest bedroom
Decorate the place so it doesn't look so bleak and beige 
Paint the formal living/dining room (figure it is easier now than after bean is here!) 
Weed around our shrubs, plant some flowers at the mailbox, put up the fence (hubby and friends will be doing the fence!) 
Organise the guest bathroom
Various small changes here and there (a few light fixtures, the powder room mirror) 

And none of that would even be a challenge but for my complete lack of energy, and all the other things that are being done between now and then. (Birthdays, family gatherings, etc.) 

So that is no doubt why I wake so early and cannot calm my mind. There is much much to do! 

Hope everyone has a beautiful Sunday, I'm off to get ready for church and prepare our lessons for our Sunday school class! :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

its really enoying is,nt it im feeling really queezy today today havent really eaten yet tho apart from a few cookies and a few cherries i best go force myself to eat something really feel:sick:


----------



## Seity

future hopes - It's good to look young! I think I'm finally past the point where I get carded any more though. :haha:


----------



## Kdk24

I'm am having the worst time sleeping! I'm exhausted around 9:30-10pm but I can't sleep because I'm usually at work. When I get home I pass out because my eyes are burning I'm so tired. And Bam, every night at 3:30 I wake up. I'm awake for 30 mins or so then fall back asleep. This pattern continues until 7am ish and then I throw in the towel and wake up. I usually take a nap around 11am. It stinks!


----------



## future hopes

yeah i get the burning eyes thing from bein tired hun. they itch as well, but that cud be hayfaver:wacko:

oh its so embarresing getting ID,d at 32 to get into a over 18s club. that doorman must of been blind cuz i dont look 17 lol. most my friends say i look about 24 25. thats more realistic than 17 i mean really :haha:

xx:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm having trouble sleeping too. I tend to wake up every 2 hrs.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Has anyone else been forgetful? I told my co worker a story of something that happened. And went to tell her 3 times after. Forgetting I told her. I also have been forgetting to turn my car on before putting it in drive. :blush:


----------



## lotsababies

SweetPea0903 said:


> Has anyone else been forgetful? I told my co worker a story of something that happened. And went to tell her 3 times after. Forgetting I told her. I also have been forgetting to turn my car on before putting it in drive. :blush:

I have a prius and it is all electric when in park....meaning it is silent....I left it on twice yesterday...luckily it beeps at me if I try to lock it from the outside while its running. I have taken to writing everything in a small notepad so I don't forget...


----------



## LuLuBean

Bloods and stuff done Sat mornin, results tomorrow morning (the wait is murder.. But my darling mama is more on edge than I am!) I'm getting really nervous though, my boobs aren't hurting as bad (seriously, the gals were MURDER the last couple weeks lol) and again I've been spotting tonight, lasted longer than last week though. Hoping it was intercourse again yesterday arvo (sorry for TMI) Naturally I'll bring all this up at the docs. But I can't wait, need to know if anyone else has had this at 6 weeks and no probs. Don't wanna stress my way through the rest of night shift xoxox


----------



## mommyof2peas

A couple things I came up with. I know its kinds big. I can try to make it smaller.
 



Attached Files:







myphoto (1).gif
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 1









myphoto.gif
File size: 113.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LuLuBean

mommyof2peas.. they're so cute! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

ok, this is the only way I could figure out how to show you all the code LOL
 



Attached Files:







code.png
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. I hope I can join this thread. To be honest I cannot actually believe I am pregnant! It all feels surreal and I feel a bit detached from it all. 

We have been TTC for 2 years now. Nothing was happening so we got referred to our local hospital. To cut a long story short after a lot of tests we were sent for ivf. I have just been through 1 round of ivf including icsi and got my BFP with twins which sadly ended in a miscarriage. I had to have two periods before trying again ...... But my second did not appear! I did a test, not believing that I booked into a private clinic for a scan a few days later to be told there was a heart beat and I looked about 6 1/2 weeks. I am now 7 1/2 weeks and in total shock. I should have started my ivf injections yesterday but instead we were telling our parents the news. I think I will be due around the 6th feb. 

Is it normal to feel like this isn't really real?? And to feel totally terrified of it all when you finally get what you have so desperately wanted?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lindylou said:


> Hi ladies. I hope I can join this thread. To be honest I cannot actually believe I am pregnant! It all feels surreal and I feel a bit detached from it all.
> 
> We have been TTC for 2 years now. Nothing was happening so we got referred to our local hospital. To cut a long story short after a lot of tests we were sent for ivf. I have just been through 1 round of ivf including icsi and got my BFP with twins which sadly ended in a miscarriage. I had to have two periods before trying again ...... But my second did not appear! I did a test, not believing that I booked into a private clinic for a scan a few days later to be told there was a heart beat and I looked about 6 1/2 weeks. I am now 7 1/2 weeks and in total shock. I should have started my ivf injections yesterday but instead we were telling our parents the news. I think I will be due around the 6th feb.
> 
> Is it normal to feel like this isn't really real?? And to feel totally terrified of it all when you finally get what you have so desperately wanted?


Welcome!! Yes it is perfectly normal for it to be surreal and just plain strange when you've waited for long. Good luck and wishing a sticky bean!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks mommyof2. My dh keeps asking if I am excited but I just feel numb! Thought I was weird!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

This is number 4 for me...and even though I know it's real until I start growing a bump and see a U/S I still just feel sick. Then again I also have times when I look at my kids and think wow...no way Im a mom to three kiddos..lol 

Plus it sounds like you've been through alot. I would be nervous to get exited too. :hugs:


----------



## LuLuBean

:hugs: Welcome to the Febs Lindylou!

Surreal is exactly how I described it to DH! I think for me it'll feel more real when I hear the heart and stuff soon xo good luck hun and congrats!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks lulu and mommyof2. I have an appointment with my GP in Tuesday so hoping it starts to sink in. I want to get excited and enjoy it all.

Mommyof2- wow number 4.... Hopefully it's not as bad as the horror stories we hear then! 

Lulu- I'm guessing this is your 1st as well?


----------



## mommyof2peas

We have our good days and bad lol But I also have a 10 year old daughter and she is a big help and a great hubby who does his best to help too. Its a bit stress full when everyone is complaining or crying at the same time , Im 31 and already have grey hair LOL


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha but you would not change a thing &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## luvbunsazzle

hello all 
Stepping my feet into the water :)
Im Sarah, and got my BFP yesterday. Im mummy to my little princess Rosie who is 3.
My Edd is the 19th Feb :)
Really look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## xxemmyxx

luvbunsazzle said:


> hello all
> Stepping my feet into the water :)
> Im Sarah, and got my BFP yesterday. Im mummy to my little princess Rosie who is 3.
> My Edd is the 19th Feb :)
> Really look forward to chatting with you all.

Hi Sarah my name is Emmy and I got my BFP about 10 days ago but I'm due the same day as you! This is my first so I'm a newbie so excited been trying for a while so I just keep coming on here reading everything maybe we can be buddies? How r u feeling so far? Xx


----------



## LuLuBean

Lindylou, yea number 1 for me, and panicking over every tiny thing! Lol, I used to HATE doctors, now I can't wait to get there to put my damn mind at ease!

Luvbunsazzle. Hi! Yay! Due 2 days after me :)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

xxemmyxx said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> hello all
> Stepping my feet into the water :)
> Im Sarah, and got my BFP yesterday. Im mummy to my little princess Rosie who is 3.
> My Edd is the 19th Feb :)
> Really look forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> Hi Sarah my name is Emmy and I got my BFP about 10 days ago but I'm due the same day as you! This is my first so I'm a newbie so excited been trying for a while so I just keep coming on here reading everything maybe we can be buddies? How r u feeling so far? XxClick to expand...

Hello lovely, aww it will be lovely to buddy up.
Ive been really nausious and tired, keep weeing lots, but not complaing.
I have my beautiful little girl Rosie who is 3 so im very blessed, just keeping fingers tightly crossed this time. x


----------



## joo

Welcome luvbunsazzle and emmy!!! 



mommyof2peas said:


> A couple things I came up with. I know its kinds big. I can try to make it smaller.

That's really cute! I also really liked that lady bug that was posted towards the start of the thread xxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hello lovely, aww it will be lovely to buddy up.
Ive been really nausious and tired, keep weeing lots, but not complaing.
I have my beautiful little girl Rosie who is 3 so im very blessed, just keeping fingers tightly crossed this time. x[/QUOTE]

I am so tired, my boobs ache and I get up to wee about 3 times in the night, some smells make me feel sick but luckily not that bad yet, my main symptom is that I am soooooo bloated!! Anyone else have this? By the evening I can't do my trousers up at all, slightly worrying at 5 weeks lol I love having symptoms though reminds me it's real!


----------



## joo

mommyof2peas said:


> A couple things I came up with. I know its kinds big. I can try to make it smaller.




xxemmyxx said:


> Hello lovely, aww it will be lovely to buddy up.
> Ive been really nausious and tired, keep weeing lots, but not complaing.
> I have my beautiful little girl Rosie who is 3 so im very blessed, just keeping fingers tightly crossed this time. x

I am so tired, my boobs ache and I get up to wee about 3 times in the night, some smells make me feel sick but luckily not that bad yet, my main symptom is that I am soooooo bloated!! Anyone else have this? By the evening I can't do my trousers up at all, slightly worrying at 5 weeks lol I love having symptoms though reminds me it's real![/QUOTE]

OMG the bloating!! I'm 5 weeks too. I am already using a hair bobble on my button for my work trousers and my jeans and feel so awkward at work or around family in case they guess! Apparently the bloating does go down xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

LuLuBean said:


> Lindylou, yea number 1 for me, and panicking over every tiny thing! Lol, I used to HATE doctors, now I can't wait to get there to put my damn mind at ease!
> 
> Luvbunsazzle. Hi! Yay! Due 2 days after me :)

I am worrying about everything too! I am so happy to be pregnant but it's just weeks of waiting and praying everything is ok now, I have been having a couple of bad dreams about something terrible happening, I know I need to relax and be happy but how?? Lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi Joo congratulations! Oh I am glad it's not just me!! I feel huge lol I have been wearing loose clothes already and I feel sure people must think I have been eating too much! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my gosh the bloat lol has anyones actualy started looking more preg? or is it just me my mums convinced there is 2 in therecos of it i had to buy maternity jeans today! ive got bigger in just a week or so
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really bloated, I'm a bit overweight so you can't really see it, but OMG I can feel it, the constipation doesn't help though :rofl: x x x


----------



## xxemmyxx

WhisperOfHope said:


> my gosh the bloat lol has anyones actualy started looking more preg? or is it just me my mums convinced there is 2 in therecos of it i had to buy maternity jeans today! ive got bigger in just a week or so

I feel like I look bigger but I'm a size 14/16 to start with a bit of a tummy so I think I just look fat lol, in ur pic you can defo see a bump! It's amazing isn't it!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Wiggler said:


> I'm really bloated, I'm a bit overweight so you can't really see it, but OMG I can feel it, the constipation doesn't help though :rofl: x x x

constipation is a nightmare!


----------



## xxemmyxx

luvbunsazzle said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I'm really bloated, I'm a bit overweight so you can't really see it, but OMG I can feel it, the constipation doesn't help though :rofl: x x x
> 
> constipation is a nightmare!Click to expand...

Me too, can we take laxatives or anything for it??


----------



## joo

*WhisperOfHope* - whoa I can see the bump there! oooh maybe you're cooking more than one bean?! How exciting!!!! I would love twins =D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xxemmyxx said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my gosh the bloat lol has anyones actualy started looking more preg? or is it just me my mums convinced there is 2 in therecos of it i had to buy maternity jeans today! ive got bigger in just a week or so
> 
> I feel like I look bigger but I'm a size 14/16 to start with a bit of a tummy so I think I just look fat lol, in ur pic you can defo see a bump! It's amazing isn't it!Click to expand...

it is its so odd i have had somuch cramping and aching so no wonder if this is the size its goten to already!


----------



## Wiggler

Not much we can take for constipation, but you can take Fibrogel, takes like crap, but it helps. x x x


----------



## mommyof2peas

SO I was a bit panicked about my test "fading" And a friend(also a bnb lady) said well maybe its the HCG lvl is too high, and thats why its lighter. I told her, I really dont see how higher HCG would cause light tests, but I promised her I would would give it a shot. SO I peed in a cup then added half water (btw its my pee cup nothing else goes in there lol) and this is what happened. the two on top are straight pee...the two on bottom are half and half
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6









005.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WhisperOfHope

joo said:


> *WhisperOfHope* - whoa I can see the bump there! oooh maybe you're cooking more than one bean?! How exciting!!!! I would love twins =D

welll everyone keeps saying that lol plus i was a twin and i was on clomid:haha: i keep looking at the two scan pics and wondering why she gave me two with differant measuremnets one was 7.3 mm insize and the other 4.4 mm:shrug: have added the pics
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxemmyxx

Your so lucky to have had a scan already! I have not met a midwife or have any idea when I will get a scan! Ur even luckier if you have twins! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xxemmyxx said:


> Your so lucky to have had a scan already! I have not met a midwife or have any idea when I will get a scan! Ur even luckier if you have twins! X

i have another scan on weds at 7 weeks 2 days:happydance:


----------



## Seity

Well, I don't consider twins lucky. Multiples is one of my worst nightmares! Best of luck to anyone who actually does want more than one at a time though.
Whisper, I don't think I got that big until right before I went into labor with my son. I seriously had no bump until right at the end, it was sad.
The two measurements are height and width, but for the same sac.


----------



## xxemmyxx

WhisperOfHope said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Your so lucky to have had a scan already! I have not met a midwife or have any idea when I will get a scan! Ur even luckier if you have twins! X
> 
> i have another scan on weds at 7 weeks 2 days:happydance:Click to expand...

Why are you getting so many scans I'm jealous! I consider twins lucky cus ur getting two lovely babies so if you find out you are on Wednesday then congratulations to u xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xxemmyxx said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Your so lucky to have had a scan already! I have not met a midwife or have any idea when I will get a scan! Ur even luckier if you have twins! X
> 
> i have another scan on weds at 7 weeks 2 days:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you getting so many scans I'm jealous! I consider twins lucky cus ur getting two lovely babies so if you find out you are on Wednesday then congratulations to u xxClick to expand...

i have pcos was on clomid and have a bicornuate uterus so she is keeping a eye on things until 12 weeks im also on progesterone suppliments


----------



## xxemmyxx

WhisperOfHope said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Your so lucky to have had a scan already! I have not met a midwife or have any idea when I will get a scan! Ur even luckier if you have twins! X
> 
> i have another scan on weds at 7 weeks 2 days:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you getting so many scans I'm jealous! I consider twins lucky cus ur getting two lovely babies so if you find out you are on Wednesday then congratulations to u xxClick to expand...
> 
> i have pcos was on clomid and have a bicornuate uterus so she is keeping a eye on things until 12 weeks im also on progesterone supplimentsClick to expand...

Ahhh ok well good luck fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## lotsababies

mommyof2peas said:


> SO I was a bit panicked about my test "fading" And a friend(also a bnb lady) said well maybe its the HCG lvl is too high, and thats why its lighter. I told her, I really dont see how higher HCG would cause light tests, but I promised her I would would give it a shot. SO I peed in a cup then added half water (btw its my pee cup nothing else goes in there lol) and this is what happened. the two on top are straight pee...the two on bottom are half and half

This makes me feel better :) My first two :bfp: were on FRERs and the line was pretty faint (though very obviously pink and positive almost as soon as the pee made it to the test line) and the digitals I took afterwards said "PREGNANT" within 1 minute (the instructions say they can take up to 3 minutes). Very interesting that it would be light when the HCG is very high...I wonder why that is? :shrug:

Once I get through tomorrow I will be a calmer mama. Tomorrow is the last day that my period would have showed up if it was coming. I know it isn't coming and I know I am quite pregnant (I've peed on enough tests to verify that a million times) but for some reason I can't accept it is real unless my period doesn't show up. And tomorrow would be cycle day 35 (my cycle was between 33-35 days...never later) so after tomorrow comes and goes without incident I shall feel a great deal more assured. Hope that doesn't sound silly to anyone...

This week's mission is to organise and start painting the office. I found a great table on craigslist to use as a desk, we got a bluish turquoise and a purple for stripes on the bottom half of the walls, then the top half will be gray with a white chair rail dividing. I'm very excited, I did get a mask to protect from fumes and am going to start on it right now! 

Sorry I'm so wordy on here...it is a comfort just to type up my own thoughts whether anyone is reading them or not! (though I know I post the longest things ever...I'm quite chatty)


----------



## LuLuBean

xxemmyxx said:


> LuLuBean said:
> 
> 
> Lindylou, yea number 1 for me, and panicking over every tiny thing! Lol, I used to HATE doctors, now I can't wait to get there to put my damn mind at ease!
> 
> Luvbunsazzle. Hi! Yay! Due 2 days after me :)
> 
> I am worrying about everything too! I am so happy to be pregnant but it's just weeks of waiting and praying everything is ok now, I have been having a couple of bad dreams about something terrible happening, I know I need to relax and be happy but how?? LolClick to expand...

Oh, ditto to the max lmfao! never thought I could be so paranoid! I just wanna fast forward to the second tri so I can relax and enjoy the ride!!

Here's hoping we all can laugh about being silly worry-warts freakin over nothing in the midwifes office soon! :blush:


----------



## SweetPea0903

This might be TMI... But today I had a lot of sticky white/light yellowish cm... Is that normal? There's no odor to it.


----------



## sara3337

So sorry Carly :(


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> Mom to 2 wen i read u had a 14 yr old i cud not believe my eyes, and wen i c ur 37 i cudent believe them again u look so young:thumbup:
> 
> im 32 be 33 wen baby due no one believes my age either i got asked ID to get into a nite club a few months back and its over 18 here in the uk, i stood there with my passport shoved in the doormans face and he just cudent believe it:haha:
> 
> its got to be a good thing tho, bet u get asked to u do look really young hun:kiss::hugs:

I get that a lot, and never get tired of hearing it. :happydance: I was 23 when I had my daughter and was terrified everyone would think it was a high school pregnancy. :haha: Both of my parents look very young for their ages, it's a God given gift I say...


----------



## Mom To 2

SweetPea0903 said:


> This might be TMI... But today I had a lot of sticky white/light yellowish cm... Is that normal? There's no odor to it.

Yes, very normal. I had to take Evening Primrose Oil when I was TTC because I am bone dry all the time, but not now that I'm preggers!


----------



## sara3337

Mom To 2 said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> This might be TMI... But today I had a lot of sticky white/light yellowish cm... Is that normal? There's no odor to it.
> 
> Yes, very normal. I had to take Evening Primrose Oil when I was TTC because I am bone dry all the time, but not now that I'm preggers!Click to expand...

Hi I am Sara and I am 5 weeks and 1 days too. Had some nausea and headaches last week but its gone now. Just bloated and my breasts are sore. Do u have symptomes?


----------



## Mom To 2

Once I get through tomorrow I will be a calmer mama. Tomorrow is the last day that my period would have showed up if it was coming. I know it isn't coming and I know I am quite pregnant (I've peed on enough tests to verify that a million times) but for some reason I can't accept it is real unless my period doesn't show up. And tomorrow would be cycle day 35 (my cycle was between 33-35 days...never later) so after tomorrow comes and goes without incident I shall feel a great deal more assured. Hope that doesn't sound silly to anyone...
[/QUOTE]

I felt the EXACT same way!


----------



## Mom To 2

sara3337 said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> This might be TMI... But today I had a lot of sticky white/light yellowish cm... Is that normal? There's no odor to it.
> 
> Yes, very normal. I had to take Evening Primrose Oil when I was TTC because I am bone dry all the time, but not now that I'm preggers!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I am Sara and I am 5 weeks and 1 days too. Had some nausea and headaches last week but its gone now. Just bloated and my breasts are sore. Do u have symptomes?Click to expand...

My breasts and nipples are very sore is the main thing. The past few mornings I didnt feel very good, both nights I didnt sleep well so I'm not sure if that was why. It didn't last very long though. I am going to bed early tonight and am curious how I will feel in the morning after a good nights rest. So far with my two kids I have not been a huge puker during pregnancy, more just nausious.


----------



## munchkinlove

ive just had sore boobs and sore nipples as well and lots of nausea.........5 weeks and 3 days today!!!!! we are almost 6 weeks girls!!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

So good 2 c so many mummys I here!! Who would have thought it!! X
H&H 9M 2 u all x


----------



## Best step mum

Hi everyone 

Ive got to the 8 week stage yesterday so I am hoping that the next 2 and a bit weeks fly so that I can get to see my little alien on the 11th July and then I can start to tell people!

I just wanted to ask, is anyone else missing out on the 'feeling hungry' stage and going straight to feeling nausea because of hunger because I think that is happening to me.

I also seem to hungrier a lot quicker than I previously would have been. Is this normal because I read that food intake doesnt need to be much higher at this stage, only 200-300ish calories.


----------



## kimberleywats

Hey as any1 else had crazy restlessness!! It reduced me 2 tears lastnight!!! Was so tired and jus couldn't sleep- was too hot- then too cold- uncomfy- fidgety!! I went 2 bed at 10 and jus could not sleep!!! Even tho I was super tired!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just ate 6 packs of quavers in a row. OMG.


----------



## kimberleywats

Best step mum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Ive got to the 8 week stage yesterday so I am hoping that the next 2 and a bit weeks fly so that I can get to see my little alien on the 11th July and then I can start to tell people!
> 
> I just wanted to ask, is anyone else missing out on the 'feeling hungry' stage and going straight to feeling nausea because of hunger because I think that is happening to me.
> 
> I also seem to hungrier a lot quicker than I previously would have been. Is this normal because I read that food intake doesnt need to be much higher at this stage, only 200-300ish calories.

I am non stop hungry!!!! All the time!! I could much all day!!! Wanting meat a lot too!! (not good)
If I let myself get hungry I start feeling sick whichll jus gets worse til I do eat!!!! I never eat in the evenings after 6 bit that's when I'm
Hungriest lately!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I just ate 6 packs of quavers in a row. OMG.

Ah easy done!!!! Im peckish jus thinking bout quavers


----------



## Mom To 2

kimberleywats said:


> Hey as any1 else had crazy restlessness!! It reduced me 2 tears lastnight!!! Was so tired and jus couldn't sleep- was too hot- then too cold- uncomfy- fidgety!! I went 2 bed at 10 and jus could not sleep!!! Even tho I was super tired!!!

Yes!!!! I have been this way for awhile now. I searched early pregnancy insomnia and learned its from the changing hormones and can be from stress of wanting everything to be going good with the baby.


----------



## Kellen

The last two nights have been horrible. I've gone to bed early, but just can't stay asleep. It doesn't help that it is a lovely hot summer here. I'll be freezing when I climb in bed, but wake up drenched in sweat. I'm freezing my poor DH out at night by removing all the covers and turning down the A/C. Also needing to pee at least every 2 hours doesn't help.


----------



## SweetPea0903

what are quavers? I've never heard of them. :blush:


----------



## Best step mum

SweetPea0903 said:


> what are quavers? I've never heard of them. :blush:

They are a variety of crisps here in the UK.

They are made by Walkers and are completely delicious! The cheesy ones are the best......I shouldnt have started talking about them because now I want a packet :wacko:


----------



## Nixilix

And by crisps she means chips to you!!!'


----------



## Best step mum

Nixilix said:


> And by crisps she means chips to you!!!'

I completely forgot about that! Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They just melt in your mouth!

The thing is, I feel sick in the morning and after 8m I am exhausted and sick so I cram all my food into the day so I know I am eating (ok quavers not healthiest choice but if its what baby wants....) ;)


----------



## Seity

Nothing wrong with quavers. I eat an awful lot of goldfish and saltines myself.


----------



## Dani402

My nausea seems to have gone away... is this normal? It was pretty intense for the past week, and then last night (after eating a huge salad in the evening), I was able to eat most of my dinner as if it was a "normal" day, and today I'm feelin' pretty good, too... BBs haven't been tender in about a week, but last Friday we went in for a scan and got a "perfect sono"...saw (and heard!) LO's hb and everything :) 

Do symptoms come and go randomly, or...?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Oh ok! Thanks! :)

I sorta figured it was a UK item.


----------



## SweetPea0903

From what I've heard from others, symptoms can come and go. I'd say as long as there's no severe cramping or bleeding, you're fine


----------



## Seity

Dani - I find symptoms tend to come and go for me and they can be completely different ones from one day to the next too.


----------



## Kellen

I freaked out Sunday morning when my BBs weren't hurting. Then I remembered I took a tylenol for my headache :happydance: I think that is my first case of pregnancy brain. :haha:


----------



## MrsReiver

Helloooo! I'm due in February (just - DD is 28th) and am only just starting to believe it - lots of anxiety after a mmc last August. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for all of us x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I can't stay awake today! :p


----------



## fides

Carly.C said:


> Hey guys as much as I'd love to stay with you, can you remove me from the 20th please? I'm losing my bean, good luck and best wishes to all of you xxxxx

i'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> ok, this is the only way I could figure out how to show you all the code LOL

i tried to add your image to to the first page but couldn't. could you copy the code text and post that, without the IMG tags, please? thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got back from my 6 week scan and......:wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulsing of the heart and best part we got to hear the heart beat (108 bpm). After looking at this scan the doctor estimates my due date at 2/20/13. :cloud9:


----------



## fides

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my 6 week scan and......:wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulsing of the heart and best part we got to hear the heart beat (108 bpm). After looking at this scan the doctor estimates my due date at 2/20/13. :cloud9:

awww, congrats! date moved. :)


----------



## shocker

i wish i could fast forward time!!! im so impatient! i want 2nd tri now!!


----------



## Jessica28

I wish I would start getting symptoms.... I worry because I didn't have anything last time either and I miscarried at 7.5 weeks. I am 7w + 3d now.... Nervous week....


----------



## Seity

Jessica28 said:


> I wish I would start getting symptoms.... I worry because I didn't have anything last time either and I miscarried at 7.5 weeks. I am 7w + 3d now.... Nervous week....

I completely understand. I didn't get symptoms with my son and everything was fine, but it doesn't make it any easier this time around. I've got little symptoms that come and go and I try and take comfort in the small changes and the fact I've had no cramping or bleeding.
When is your first scan? Mine is Friday.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey ladies I don't know why it's just hit me but we (in this thread) will go through 2nd tri, and 3rd tri together.. it's so exciting, like one whole big group of friends sharing the same experience is so many different way! 

Giant group hug to all of you and I hope for all of us a H&H 8 coming month!


----------



## Katieg7

Im due feb 19


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I want to post my ultrasound but do not know how to post pics. Can anyone help?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Jessica28 said:


> I wish I would start getting symptoms.... I worry because I didn't have anything last time either and I miscarried at 7.5 weeks. I am 7w + 3d now.... Nervous week....

I find that poas helps. As long as I see a dark line, I feel so much relief.


----------



## Seity

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I want to post my ultrasound but do not know how to post pics. Can anyone help?

Is it on your computer? If you click 'go advanced' there's an option to manage attachments, where you can chose a file from your computer and upload it.
If you've already got it posted somewhere flickr/facebook/whatever. You just have to copy the image location and again in 'go advanced' there's a icon that looks like a picture of mountains and you click that to insert and image and it will ask for the location and you put the url for the picture there.


----------



## mommyof2peas

fides said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> ok, this is the only way I could figure out how to show you all the code LOL
> 
> i tried to add your image to to the first page but couldn't. could you copy the code text and post that, without the IMG tags, please? thanks!Click to expand...

When I put the code in, it gives me the picture LOL told ya Im crap with code LOL.

Put VALUE swap out the Value for one of the URL below. 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-G40Ut9OEhiw/T-iA8b26DuI/AAAAAAAAAno/doch4X_waY4/s253/myphoto.gif

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAnc/7T02nM7Pkzw/s253/myphoto%20%281%29.gif


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Our lil peanut. Or should I say sweet pea.... Sorry the pic is so small took it on my cell.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 6w 1d.png
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Seity said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I want to post my ultrasound but do not know how to post pics. Can anyone help?
> 
> Is it on your computer? If you click 'go advanced' there's an option to manage attachments, where you can chose a file from your computer and upload it.
> If you've already got it posted somewhere flickr/facebook/whatever. You just have to copy the image location and again in 'go advanced' there's a icon that looks like a picture of mountains and you click that to insert and image and it will ask for the location and you put the url for the picture there.Click to expand...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Seity

Hurray, looks like a lovely early scan pic Blue eyes!


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely scan piccy blue eyes :cloud9:


----------



## MrsReiver

Such a lovely clear scan pic Blue Eyes!

I honestly don't think I've ever been this tired before in my life! How can something so teeny tiny be making me feel like this? LOL


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> ok, this is the only way I could figure out how to show you all the code LOL
> 
> i tried to add your image to to the first page but couldn't. could you copy the code text and post that, without the IMG tags, please? thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> When I put the code in, it gives me the picture LOL told ya Im crap with code LOL.
> 
> Put VALUE swap out the Value for one of the URL below.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-G40Ut9OEhiw/T-iA8b26DuI/AAAAAAAAAno/doch4X_waY4/s253/myphoto.gif
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAnc/7T02nM7Pkzw/s253/myphoto%20%281%29.gifClick to expand...

sweet - thanks - they are on the 1st pg now. :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

Hi ladies. Have been neglecting this thread. Well I had an emergency scan on Friday and they've dated us at exactly 8 weeks so I'm now 8+3 was lovely seeing the little heart beat fluttering :cloud9: my ms is horrendous, can't keep anything other than bread down :dohh: And also have a kidney infection not an amazing week :haha: 
How's everyone else doing xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

Forgot could you update my due date to feb 2nd Hun xx


----------



## Lindylou

That scan picture is lovely! 

How do you put a ticker on your signature. I have tried but it's just all the jargon appearing and no ticker!


----------



## Seity

Lindylou said:


> That scan picture is lovely!
> 
> How do you put a ticker on your signature. I have tried but it's just all the jargon appearing and no ticker!

When you get to the end of making the ticker and they have the code for you, you need to copy and paste the BB code. Different sites use different types of code. Here it's BB (Bulletin Board) format that you need. Often the default code they give you is HTML format. But they should have the other types available to copy as well.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just found out we have another ultrasound scheduled for next Monday and will have one every week untili am 12 weeks then fs will release me to my normal obgyn.:happydance:


----------



## Dani402

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just found out we have another ultrasound scheduled for next Monday and will have one every week untili am 12 weeks then fs will release me to my normal obgyn.:happydance:

Quite lucky!  I wish I could see LO every week! We'll be seeing him(?) again on July 2nd...then going on vaca for 3 weeks (long-term flights...eek), and when we get back we have Nuchal Fold test and sono first week of August. Almost a whole month with no sono :(


----------



## Seity

Very lucky to get so many scans. I can barely contain myself waiting for my first one.


----------



## Wiggler

I think tomorrow I may end up "accidentally" buying myself a doppler :rofl: x x x


----------



## Seity

Wiggler said:


> I think tomorrow I may end up "accidentally" buying myself a doppler :rofl: x x x

:rofl: I've already started using mine and there's only about 5% chance I'll even hear the baby this early on.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww lovely scan picture blue eyes :)

Sorry your feeling so rubbish Charlotte, here is hoping things pick up soon. :)

Hows everyone this evening? 

Im ok, for the first time today i actually fancied something to eat so ordered a chinese!! TUT TUT, now im waiting and im going off the idea, but am determined to eat at least a few mouthfuls!!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

I already have my cover story planned, I was dancing around the lounge with the kids and fell on my laptop, I fell in such a way that it opened the page on amazon, clicked buy and entered all my payment details :rofl: Thats beleivable right? 

x x x


----------



## Kellen

Of course it is, Wiggler. Especially if you are a frequent Amazon customer and already have payment history with them. It could be as easy as accidentally adding it to your cart and your foot hitting the pay now button!


----------



## Nixilix

Badge is good but I think the pic is a bit too big for a signature. Can we not do a small badge with maybe a little ladybird on it? :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I agree with Nixilix, is there no way it can be smaller? Xxx


----------



## joo

I also really liked the lady bug that was somewhere earlier on this thread :D I keep getting waves of adrenaline in my tummy from constant excitement/fear. I can't stop out & getting worried that I'm causing my body stress that might harm baby :-/ I never thought I would worry so much! I'm going to try and learn some relaxation techniques xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hi ladies! Sorry for being a bit quiet - i've been on the countdown to my scan today......

......and all was great! One little baby with a heartbeat! So relieved! Measuring pretty much to dates too :happydance: :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is doing ok? x


----------



## Wiggler

So glad your scan went well :happydance:

I feel so ill, its whenever I eat or drink, I tried eating little and often with no success, even a tiny sip of water is enough to make me feel ill. Yay for symptoms, boo for feling yucky :haha: x x x


----------



## tntrying22

xtlcx said:


> Hi can you remove me from the list please.
> 
> I had a chemical miscarriage at the weekend

So sorry hun :(


----------



## Seity

Hurray Glitter! Glad everything was good on your scan.
I'm impatiently waiting for my scan on Friday.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks selty. Will give it a go. X


----------



## ClaireJ23

I have my scan on Sat morning. Will be eight weeks then.


----------



## Sparkes

Hi!

Can I join you all? :) I am due February 14. This will be my second, I have a 2 year old daughter


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Sparkles, and welcome x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I'll have a go at making a little badge for the group. :)


----------



## Sparkes

Wiggler said:


> Congrats Sparkles, and welcome x x x

Thankyou hun :D. It was my birthday on Saturday and we tested yesterday and its all just sinking in, OH has taken the day off tomorrow for us to go to the doctors. Can't wait :happydance:

It looks like February is a popular month! And its sounds really cute saying I should be having a valentines baby :cloud9:


----------



## bbear690

Just looked at the tickers on the first page and the team love bugs is mine from another group I am on so can we not use that one please xx


Would like a separate one for my feb13 group :):)


----------



## mrsswaffer

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8776/feblovebugs.png


----------



## Sparkes

mrsswaffer said:


> https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8776/feblovebugs.png

That's cute :D. Can I steal it for my signature?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Of course! :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Girls that have used CB digis when did you get your 3+. I got 2-3 on Saturday morning (when I was 4+1 or +2) I have one left from the twin pack and don't want to waste it. 

I didnt use them when I was pregnant with my daughter so am a bit unsure :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

I got my 3+ at 5 weeks x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

mrsswaffer said:


> https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8776/feblovebugs.png

That is v v cute!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> I got my 3+ at 5 weeks x x x

I wouldnt try it earlier than 5 weeks but I was wandering if to avoid wasting it (and having a massive freak out :blush:) if I should hold off a little longer...

I will see how impatient I get in the meantime :blush:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I never got 2-3! I got my 1-2 result at 12DPO, and then a 3+ result at 15DPO (at 4+1 - a week ago)! :)


----------



## Tankmom23

Went in for my ultrasound and measured ahead, so i'm Jan 27th..looks like i'm out of this group! Thanks for all the support guys. H and h 9 months to all!


----------



## Wiggler

Just managed to get a tiny bit of "dinner" down me, a tiny scoop of ice cream :nope: Bring on this appointment on thursday, as much as I love having symptoms, I can hardly eat at the moment, I can't lay down, I even nearly vommed earlier because I heard OH flush the loo. I can't live on tiny bites of ice cream and ice lollies for the next few weeks, I need proper food. 

Any advice?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Does anyone know if they can do anything about nausea? 

^ Let me know how your appt goes? I would love to know what helps as I am finding it hard to look after my disabled son and his love for tuna right now!? xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

AmeliePoulain said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I got my 3+ at 5 weeks x x x
> 
> I wouldnt try it earlier than 5 weeks but I was wandering if to avoid wasting it (and having a massive freak out :blush:) if I should hold off a little longer...
> 
> I will see how impatient I get in the meantime :blush:Click to expand...

Haha I'm exactly the same! I have one spare and I wanna see 3+, I'm 5 weeks 5 days so I'm hoping it will show up now but if it doesn't and still says 2-3 I will worry too much! 

I got my first scan date today it's not till the 15th august, I will be over 13 weeks by then!! That's so long to wait and worry for I'm driving myself crazy! Anyone else in the same boat? X


----------



## Wiggler

MF - I'm not sure but I am willing to take whatever my doctor throws at me at the moment, never ever have I felt so ill. x x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

MF I think you can get tablets prescribed by your gp depending on how bad it is. They're safe to tale whilst preggers too :thumbup: 

Wiggler, have you tried the usual crackers or toast that's all I've managed to eat andnkeep down. I feel sick when I'm hungry and then again after I've eaten can't win :dohh: 

Xx


----------



## Wiggler

tried that and it hasn't helped. I'm not puking thankfully (I very rarely puke, don't even puke with sicky bugs), but this is such intense nausea, I had 2 tiny bites of OH's dinner as I wasn't up to a meal of my own and even that was enough to have me gagging. I've been on the verge of tears all evening :cry: x x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> tried that and it hasn't helped. I'm not puking thankfully (I very rarely puke, don't even puke with sicky bugs), but this is such intense nausea, I had 2 tiny bites of OH's dinner as I wasn't up to a meal of my own and even that was enough to have me gagging. I've been on the verge of tears all evening :cry: x x x

:hugs: it sucks Hun. Definitely go to your gp and ask about the tablets available my friend had them and really helped her, if I'm still feeling like this I'm going to ask on Thursday at my appt. It's awful aswell because even though I can't stand the thought of food poor Alfie still has to eat with me gagging at the side of him :sick: hopefully the ms will bugger off soon.


Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks, will ask too.

I hope you feel better soon. I feel nauseous, its like some nasty worst of worst hangover - and no night out! I just feel sick all the time and its even worse in the heat! My car was vile on the way home!

Feel better soon and take care x


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Hopefully we will all feel loads better soon. My poor kids keep looking at me funny with the lunches I have given them, I grab the quickest, healthiest stuff I can plonk on a plate for them, shove it in front of them then sit and rock while they eat :rofl: poor little monkeys think mummy has gone mad! x x x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Anyone really sensitive to smells, couldn't walk past mcdonalds earlier without wanting to barf from the mingin fryer smell and I love mcdonalds :cry: also the oven when something's cooking, truly vile.


Xx


----------



## Sparkes

I'm reading that fifty shades of grey. My god..some of this actually is a bit kinky! I think my OH will be getting jumped on soon!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep smells- especially cooking ones *vom* awful when you still have to cook for your family! My son is obsessed with tuna at the moment and it makes me gag!

Wriggler, I am the same LOL I make their lunches in the morning and its horrible, poor kids dont know whats hit me. My sweet lad was rubbing my bag this morning and then told me he told his teacher mummy was sick :S Hope she does not think I had hangover or something! x ha x


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> :hugs: Hopefully we will all feel loads better soon. My poor kids keep looking at me funny with the lunches I have given them, I grab the quickest, healthiest stuff I can plonk on a plate for them, shove it in front of them then sit and rock while they eat :rofl: poor little monkeys think mummy has gone mad! x x x

:rofl: I offered alfs a sandwich earlier he looked like I'd just shoved rat poison on a plate for him lol he wasn't impressed that boys so demanding wants all the trimmings for breakfast, dinner and lunch!! He also laughs when I gag which isn't very nice :haha: 

On the plus side my tiredness isn't nearly as bad as it was, well I'm still nakered constantly but I just about manage to make myself to stuff now :lol: xx


Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sensitive to everything :rofl:

The oven smell is minging though :sick: x x x


----------



## fides

charlotte-xo said:


> Forgot could you update my due date to feb 2nd Hun xx

done.



Nixilix said:


> Badge is good but I think the pic is a bit too big for a signature. Can we not do a small badge with maybe a little ladybird on it? :)




smileyfaces said:


> I agree with Nixilix, is there no way it can be smaller? Xxx

to the ladies who've made tickers, can we also get a smaller version? please post it and i can add it to the first page - thanks!



Sparkes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I join you all? :) I am due February 14. This will be my second, I have a 2 year old daughter

welcome!



bbear690 said:


> Just looked at the tickers on the first page and the team love bugs is mine from another group I am on so can we not use that one please xx

done.



mrsswaffer said:


> https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8776/feblovebugs.png

added to first page.


----------



## fides

i made one using blingee :blush: they automatically make several sizes in case anyone wanted a small one (but you certainly don't have to use the one i made, lol):

https://blingee.com/blingee/get_codes/129687092-February-2013-Love-Bugs

https://image.blingee.com/images19/content/output/000/000/000/7ba/796691411_1668923.gif


https://image.blingee.com/images19/content/output/000/000/000/7ba/796691412_1991906.gif

https://image.blingee.com/images19/content/output/000/000/000/7ba/796691413_1250851.gif


----------



## SweetPea0903

Omg I love it fides


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mrswaffer I love that too!


----------



## Kdk24

Fides... It's so cute!


----------



## smileyfaces

Fides...i love it!! Xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Edit


----------



## Lindylou

Fides that is so cute!

Seeing my GP for first time tonight. Hoping that given our previous IVF and mc we get an early scan , know it would only be another 4 weeks but that seems sooooo long. 

Yey I managed to put my ticker on, like it now but a bit scared when it starts getting to te size of a melon !!!


----------



## Wiggler

Ordered my doppler this morning, should be here in about a week :happydance:

Lindy - I hope you manage to get an early scan, I'll be asking for one at my appointment on Thursday. x x x


----------



## Mazzy17

:cry::cry: Walked past a cafe where i get a bacon butty once a week and the smell made me :sick: :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

First bout of actual morning sickness this morning. I didn't throw up, but had to kneel in front of the loo just in case! Now I'm having tea and chocolate digestives, and I feel very delicate!


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> First bout of actual morning sickness this morning. I didn't throw up, but had to kneel in front of the loo just in case! Now I'm having tea and chocolate digestives, and I feel very delicate!

I used to LOVE drinking tea, but in the last week or so I cant stand the stuff. I would have had 6 cups a day at least but now im sticking to plain water or diluting juice becasue even the thought of tea is making me gag.

It has been so hard in work to constantly make excuses for not wanting any at tea time.

Is anyone else getting a sore belly when they need to pee? I have been wakening in the night with a really sore belly, but as soon as I pee it goes away again. It feels as if there is no room in there for my bladder to be full anymore.

On the upside, only 2 weeks and 1 day until my booking appointment and first scan at 10 weeks 3 days!


----------



## staybeautiful

I've only really been getting nausea if I haven't eaten. Normally I freak out at the thought of being sick, and I can't believe I actually want morning sickness to start soon so I know that I'm normal :S The symptoms I have a the moment are really tender/sore boobs, constipation unless I take fybogel, constant tiredness and peeing loads...


----------



## sara3337

Mom To 2 said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> This might be TMI... But today I had a lot of sticky white/light yellowish cm... Is that normal? There's no odor to it.
> 
> Yes, very normal. I had to take Evening Primrose Oil when I was TTC because I am bone dry all the time, but not now that I'm preggers!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I am Sara and I am 5 weeks and 1 days too. Had some nausea and headaches last week but its gone now. Just bloated and my breasts are sore. Do u have symptomes?Click to expand...
> 
> My breasts and nipples are very sore is the main thing. The past few mornings I didnt feel very good, both nights I didnt sleep well so I'm not sure if that was why. It didn't last very long though. I am going to bed early tonight and am curious how I will feel in the morning after a good nights rest. So far with my two kids I have not been a huge puker during pregnancy, more just nausious.Click to expand...

Ohh yes the sore boobs are killing me, my face skin is dry and peeling:(
this afternoon got low blood pressure and felt really cold. I have a blood pressure machine so I checked my bp. It was 10 normal is 12


----------



## sara3337

kimberleywats said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Ive got to the 8 week stage yesterday so I am hoping that the next 2 and a bit weeks fly so that I can get to see my little alien on the 11th July and then I can start to tell people!
> 
> I just wanted to ask, is anyone else missing out on the 'feeling hungry' stage and going straight to feeling nausea because of hunger because I think that is happening to me.
> 
> I also seem to hungrier a lot quicker than I previously would have been. Is this normal because I read that food intake doesnt need to be much higher at this stage, only 200-300ish calories.
> 
> I am non stop hungry!!!! All the time!! I could much all day!!! Wanting meat a lot too!! (not good)
> If I let myself get hungry I start feeling sick whichll jus gets worse til I do eat!!!! I never eat in the evenings after 6 bit that's when I'm
> Hungriest lately!!!Click to expand...

I was like that 5 dpo till last week. now my appetetite is low. my boobs are painfull


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all, How are you all today? Should we start a chat thread? or carry on here?

P.s How do I get a love bug in my sig?

I feel better today but people keep saying how white I look- Thanks!


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you are feeling better today hun :hugs:

I managed to eat breakfast and don't feel too gross. That'll probably change later as I always feel minging later in the day but feeling so relieved I have managed to get some food and drink into me. 

x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you feel bit better today too!

I dont feel as sick and no dry heaving (that was horrible) but I do feel slightly nauseous and faint when I go out. Just want to lay in bed! x


----------



## Sparkes

I have such a bad headache I don't know why :nope:. What can i take for it?!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully not too long til the yucky symptoms go away.

I suppose I better put lunch on while the thought doesn't turn my stomach :rofl: x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Sparkes said:


> I have such a bad headache I don't know why :nope:. What can i take for it?!

You can take paracetamol. :hugs:

Are you drinking plenty of water? dehydration can cause headaches :hugs:x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha I have to do the same- seize the moment! 

I have to go to Asda- might take a sneak peak at baby clothes :D Still does not feel real!


Sparkes- Paracetamol is ok I think but just check because the guidelines may have changed. xx


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, the MS has defo arrived. Felt sick all last night and all this morning. The only thing I've managed to eat today so far is a digestive and a white bread roll with marmalade. Not the healthiest but the thought of anything else turns my stomach! I'm going to get some preggo pops and ginger chews today.


----------



## Sparkes

Thank god for that, I think I'll go nutty sitting with it until it goes away, will drink some more water too...should probably cut down on the coffee :blush: 

And don't even talk about baby clothes :dohh: I am so tempted to get Belle's baby clothes out of the loft and start sorting them out. :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

Aww gflady poor you :( I hope you feel better soon!

And seriously? We can take paracetamol??


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sparkes said:


> I have such a bad headache I don't know why :nope:. What can i take for it?!

You can take paracetamol.

I had horrible hormonal headaches when I was pregnant with Ivy, I found those kool and soothe strips worked well :hugs:


----------



## Sparkes

Where can you get them hun?? Do boots do them? X


----------



## joo

staybeautiful said:


> I've only really been getting nausea if I haven't eaten. Normally I freak out at the thought of being sick, and I can't believe I actually want morning sickness to start soon so I know that I'm normal :S The symptoms I have a the moment are really tender/sore boobs, constipation unless I take fybogel, constant tiredness and peeing loads...

I'm having the exact same symptoms, no Ms yet x


----------



## MrsReiver

What a morning.

After the school run I became aware of a pain in my right shoulder. Objectively, I knew that the shoulder tip pain you get with an ectopic pregnancy is a very "strange" pain, and usually only comes after the other symptoms of bleeding and one sided cramp. However that didn't stop me worrying. 

After a quick google for a support line number I learned that the pain won't go away after paracetemol and a rest if it is true ectopic shoulder tip pain. So I popped those pills and went back to bed. Ninety minutes later (I must have been tired) and my shoulder is hunky dory and the cramps have eased right off.

It's still niggling at the back of my head but after my MMC last year I don't think I will settle until the baby is in my arms.


----------



## charlotte-xo

Hey ladies :hi: how is everyone. 

Mf I reaaaaaally want to go out and buy some teeny tiny baby stuff but I think were waiting to know the gender as last time I went over board with the creams :haha: I can't believe how cute little girls stuff is compared to boys though and there's so much choice :shock: hurry up 15 week gender scan :brat: xx


----------



## Wiggler

I loooove little girl clothes :cloud9: Luckily I have loads and loads, we only recently gave away all our boy clothes :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## charlotte-xo

MrsReiver said:


> What a morning.
> 
> After the school run I became aware of a pain in my right shoulder. Objectively, I knew that the shoulder tip pain you get with an ectopic pregnancy is a very "strange" pain, and usually only comes after the other symptoms of bleeding and one sided cramp. However that didn't stop me worrying.
> 
> After a quick google for a support line number I learned that the pain won't go away after paracetemol and a rest if it is true ectopic shoulder tip pain. So I popped those pills and went back to bed. Ninety minutes later (I must have been tired) and my shoulder is hunky dory and the cramps have eased right off.
> 
> It's still niggling at the back of my head but after my MMC last year I don't think I will settle until the baby is in my arms.

:hugs: sure everything's fine Hun but is there any way you can get to a drs they may offer you an early scan to get reassurance. Same happened to me on Friday all the drs were convinced I was having an eptopic wellniether that or appendicitis but leaning more towards eptopic but after many tests and a scan all was well and turned out to be a kidney infection but it really did put my mind at ease. Xx


----------



## Farida_2013

charlotte-xo said:


> Hey ladies :hi: how is everyone.
> 
> Mf I reaaaaaally want to go out and buy some teeny tiny baby stuff but I think were waiting to know the gender as last time I went over board with the creams :haha: I can't believe how cute little girls stuff is compared to boys though and there's so much choice :shock: hurry up 15 week gender scan :brat: xx

Hahahaha I can imagine! I want to wait for the Gender scan too buuuut I don't think I will last.. since this is my first born and stuf.. I would LOVE a girl... thier stuff is sooo cute indeed! But I am sure I will pick on a few creamy stuff till then haha :blush:


----------



## charlotte-xo

Wiggler said:


> I loooove little girl clothes :cloud9: Luckily I have loads and loads, we only recently gave away all our boy clothes :dohh: :rofl:

Luckily we kept all of alfies and was having a brooch moment the other day so went through them and theyre in lovely condition so if we do have a boy weve got tonne but won't stop me shopping :haha: xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

Farida_2013 said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :hi: how is everyone.
> 
> Mf I reaaaaaally want to go out and buy some teeny tiny baby stuff but I think were waiting to know the gender as last time I went over board with the creams :haha: I can't believe how cute little girls stuff is compared to boys though and there's so much choice :shock: hurry up 15 week gender scan :brat: xx
> 
> Hahahaha I can imagine! I want to wait for the Gender scan too buuuut I don't think I will last.. since this is my first born and stuf.. I would LOVE a girl... thier stuff is sooo cute indeed! But I am sure I will pick on a few creamy stuff till then haha :blush:Click to expand...

I will probably cave too :lol: I've got to get some floaty tops because I'm not fitting in my jeans anymore because of my bloaty tummy but weirdly it's already gone hard :wacko: and looks like a little bump :cloud9: but when I saw my friend in town I could see her looking thiinking is that just a bit of chub or a bump :haha: so can't wait for it to pop!! So whilst I'm on the mother care website I may have to accidentally purchase something from the baby section :lol: Xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

I reaaaaally need to change my ticker too :dohh: xx


----------



## ninjababy

Hi ladiessssssss Im due 28th February! Anyone lese?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ninjababy said:


> Hi ladiessssssss Im due 28th February! Anyone lese?

Me! :flower:


----------



## MrsReiver

charlotte-xo said:


> :hugs: sure everything's fine Hun but is there any way you can get to a drs they may offer you an early scan to get reassurance. Same happened to me on Friday all the drs were convinced I was having an eptopic wellniether that or appendicitis but leaning more towards eptopic but after many tests and a scan all was well and turned out to be a kidney infection but it really did put my mind at ease. Xx

I have a doctor's appt tomorrow morning about something else so going to mention it then. I think I've just lain on my shoulder funny in bed and I remember having cramp like this when I was expecting DS. In fact DS didn't show up as a BFP until I was 12 weeks - because of the pain and nausea I was having docs were convinced he was gallstones :dohh:


----------



## MrsReiver

AmeliePoulain said:


> ninjababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladiessssssss Im due 28th February! Anyone lese?
> 
> Me! :flower:Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Kellen

Good morning everyone! Today I do not have m/s... my DH does! I had it pretty badly this morning while I was lying in bed, but it went away. While I was driving to work he called and asked how I was feeling. I told him pretty good, he said, I should hope so I've got the m/s now. :haha: Love that man. Still have very sore bbs and need to pee constantly, but I am glad not to be nauseous for a day.


----------



## embo216

Hi everyone, Im due 10th of Feb, saw my little one on a early scan a few days ago :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have had nausea on and off for the past few days haver been sick only a few times but last night must of peed about 6 times during the night!


----------



## ninjababy

ooh ladies a few of you! My blood tests come back on Friday! I have an appt with a gyny next Tuesday too :)

So far im struggling to keep the hormones under control, im sooooooooooooo tired and on and off nausea.

How are you 28th ladies?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ninjababy said:


> ooh ladies a few of you! My blood tests come back on Friday! I have an appt with a gyny next Tuesday too :)
> 
> So far im struggling to keep the hormones under control, im sooooooooooooo tired and on and off nausea.
> 
> How are you 28th ladies?

This is my second baby and at the moment I am similar to how I was with my daughter at this point - tired but not exhausted, nauseous but only gagging in the mornings, off tea and quite crampy.

The hardcore morning (all day) sickness kicked in last time at 6 weeks though.


----------



## ninjababy

Oh god i hope we dont get that at 6 weeks lol


----------



## MD1223

Good morning ladies. I once again feel like I'm losing my symptoms. Boobs feel less full and less sore this am. Also, I haven't really had ms yet. Hope that is normal for me. Ugh, cant wait for my scan - 2 weeks from today. 

So, what did we decide on the February 2013 Love Bug ticker? I love all three, but think I'm leaning towards Fides, especially since she made different sizes ... I guess that's my vote. Thanks so much ladies for making them!!! :) They are all adorable!


----------



## Nixilix

Also sha we change the title of the thread to February Lovebugs 2013?


----------



## Kdk24

MD1223 said:


> Good morning ladies. I once again feel like I'm losing my symptoms. Boobs feel less full and less sore this am. Also, I haven't really had ms yet. Hope that is normal for me. Ugh, cant wait for my scan - 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, what did we decide on the February 2013 Love Bug ticker? I love all three, but think I'm leaning towards Fides, especially since she made different sizes ... I guess that's my vote. Thanks so much ladies for making them!!! :) They are all adorable!

I have only had starnge symptoms thus far. My bbs are heavy and sore but sometimes more than others. I have really vivid dreams and I'm hungry all the time but that's it. No morning sickness and no cramps. I'm just hoping (knock on wood) that it's going to be an easy pegnancy!

OH says it's because I've been taking such good care of myself. I'm working out as much as possible, eating little healthy meals throughout the day and drinking tons of water. Maybe it's the same for you?


----------



## Kitty_love

Just getting caught up. Congrats to Sparkles and Glitter! 

Love the Feb Love Bugs, Mrsswaffer! So cute!

I also feel so tired and dizzy just getting up and walking around. Can't believe I'm spending so much time on the couch, except for when I'm in the bathroom! Sometimes it feels like every 5-10 minutes, and at least 4-5 times during the night...at least we know we're staying hydrated!


----------



## lotsababies

I'm just exhausted...and starved and going to the bathroom every 20 minutes. Naptime for me!


----------



## magrace

Hey ladies, my nausea has kicked in but not extreme if i get up and eat im good for the whole day unlike when I was pregnant with my daughter, I was sick ALL DAY EVERYDAY no matter if I ate or not everything would come up.

Have a cold so get out of breath easier cause i cant breath through my nose.
All then that all is good, have my 2nd ultrasound next week :)


----------



## fides

Nixilix said:


> Also sha we change the title of the thread to February Lovebugs 2013?

done, so they will probably move us to the pregnancy groups soon. hope we were in 1st tri for long enough to welcome enough Feb bfp's - yay! :) i saw some March bfp's in 1st tri section already - can you believe it?!!


okay, so official voting begins now - check out the first page badges and if you want to vote, post a reply for option A, B, or C. we'll give that until Friday, when i will tally votes, and keep the instructions for the group favorite on page 1. of course, if your heart is set on one of the others, that's cool too, lol - just go ahead and get that code while it's still there. :flower: sound fair? hope so.


----------



## MD1223

Kdk24 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I once again feel like I'm losing my symptoms. Boobs feel less full and less sore this am. Also, I haven't really had ms yet. Hope that is normal for me. Ugh, cant wait for my scan - 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, what did we decide on the February 2013 Love Bug ticker? I love all three, but think I'm leaning towards Fides, especially since she made different sizes ... I guess that's my vote. Thanks so much ladies for making them!!! :) They are all adorable!
> 
> I have only had starnge symptoms thus far. My bbs are heavy and sore but sometimes more than others. I have really vivid dreams and I'm hungry all the time but that's it. No morning sickness and no cramps. I'm just hoping (knock on wood) that it's going to be an easy pegnancy!
> 
> OH says it's because I've been taking such good care of myself. I'm working out as much as possible, eating little healthy meals throughout the day and drinking tons of water. Maybe it's the same for you?Click to expand...

Thanks! Maybe so! I have continued to work out and have been trying to eat healthy small meals too. I hope that's helping.


----------



## smileyfaces

All vote Fides! :haha: xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yey welcome Emily :D happy to share this journey with you :D Glad all was ok hun, how was Doppler? 

I had to change my ticker after looking at calendar and realised I had wrong LMP! opps! Added a few days! 

I got some pregnacare tablets today, they have changed since I last had them- have omega tabs in pack now too :S


----------



## embo216

Oh i think I like A the best :)


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Yey welcome Emily :D happy to share this journey with you :D Glad all was ok hun, how was Doppler?
> 
> I had to change my ticker after looking at calendar and realised I had wrong LMP! opps! Added a few days!
> 
> I got some pregnacare tablets today, they have changed since I last had them- have omega tabs in pack now too :S

are you still due on Valentine's?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

fides said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Yey welcome Emily :D happy to share this journey with you :D Glad all was ok hun, how was Doppler?
> 
> I had to change my ticker after looking at calendar and realised I had wrong LMP! opps! Added a few days!
> 
> I got some pregnacare tablets today, they have changed since I last had them- have omega tabs in pack now too :S
> 
> are you still due on Valentine's?Click to expand...

13th now I think but both of mine were 2 days early! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I vote A too :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

I like"A" as well. 

They are all really cute though.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Love the name! :thumbup:

Also love A (which i've got) but also love C...not v helpful :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Yey welcome Emily :D happy to share this journey with you :D Glad all was ok hun, how was Doppler?
> 
> I had to change my ticker after looking at calendar and realised I had wrong LMP! opps! Added a few days!
> 
> I got some pregnacare tablets today, they have changed since I last had them- have omega tabs in pack now too :S

oooh we're really close now! Have you seen a doctor or anything yet? I have my booking in appointment with my doc on Thursday ... so nervous. 

Doppler was great, not going to use it for a little while tho I don't think. I had a scan on saturday and saw my little one and its heartbeat:cloud9: I felt really sick and rough on the weekend but now Im not feeling anything which is a bit worrying:dohh:

oh I need to get some vitamins now too! I know Im going to need some strong iron tablets as Im always so low on iron in pregnancy, makes me feel so tired :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I vote A :flower:


----------



## Kdk24

I vote C but A is a close second!


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Yey welcome Emily :D happy to share this journey with you :D Glad all was ok hun, how was Doppler?
> 
> I had to change my ticker after looking at calendar and realised I had wrong LMP! opps! Added a few days!
> 
> I got some pregnacare tablets today, they have changed since I last had them- have omega tabs in pack now too :S
> 
> are you still due on Valentine's?Click to expand...
> 
> 13th now I think but both of mine were 2 days early! xxClick to expand...

updated; you're quite lucky to go early twice in a row like that - i'm reeeallly hoping to go early this time (or even on time would be nice!) - don't want to go 13 days late again. :haha:


----------



## embo216

I was induced on my due date with Lily due to them thinking she was bigger than she was! She was still 9lb 3 mind. Jack was 2 weeks early and still 8lb 9!


----------



## GlitterandBug

I was 41+1 when DD was born and she was 8lb 15.5oz!! Wouldn't want to be any later/heavier!! x


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> I was induced on my due date with Lily due to them thinking she was bigger than she was! She was still 9lb 3 mind. Jack was 2 weeks early and still 8lb 9!

oh, wow!! my LO was 7lb 13oz at 13 days late, lol - isn't it crazy how different babies are?!


----------



## smileyfaces

I had LO 13 days late after being induced and he was 7lb 12oz! Xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

So true Fides. My friends DD was born 12 days after her EDD and weighed a teeny 5lb 13oz! x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had gestational diabetes last time and was told I was having a monster, was induced at 39 weeks and she came out at 6lb 7oz :haha:


----------



## embo216

fides said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I was induced on my due date with Lily due to them thinking she was bigger than she was! She was still 9lb 3 mind. Jack was 2 weeks early and still 8lb 9!
> 
> oh, wow!! my LO was 7lb 13oz at 13 days late, lol - isn't it crazy how different babies are?!Click to expand...

It really is! Mine are very different personality wise- they just crack me up:haha:


----------



## bbear690

Aimee was 15 days late and 6llbs :)
Millie due date baby and 6llbs 5 
Ellis 10 days late and 7llb 10


Would like this one to stay under 8llbs :)


----------



## bbear690

Oh and I like number 1 :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

So ladies, I'm a little nervous right now. I noticed some brown spotting when I wiped today. DH and I made love yesterday morning, so I'm hoping its just that. I'm just worried cuz in December when I had my chemical, It Started as a light spotting when i wiped.

I don't feel crampy, just that full pulling feeling. Has anyone who has had a previous baby had this happen, and be fine?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I vote A.


----------



## embo216

I had brown discharge with my daughter around 6 weeks too hun :hugs: Ive also had full on time of the month bleeding with this pregnancy as well xx


----------



## Kitty_love

I vote for A as well. Also I have update due date of Feb 12. Thanks!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am absolutely distraught, started getting pains like pushing down on my lower stomach and now I'm bleeding bright red blood, not huge amounts, just wen I wipe, I have cried for about 4 hours now, I'm convinced I'm loosing it, got a scan tomoro morning but until then is there anyone who had these symptoms and the baby still be ok?? I'm prepared to hear I'm loosing it but maybe a positive story will give me some hope x


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry to hear that emmy, hopefully everything is okayxxx

I found this on google :) 

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/5916409b.jpg


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Emmy rest as much as you can, try not to worry too much, i know so much easier said than done, will keep you in my thoughts. Hugs x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I vote A :)

Sweetpea, brown discharge around 6 weeks is old blood, and usually the implantation bleed. Just rest up and see your doctor if your worried. 

hugs x


----------



## fides

Kitty_love said:


> I vote for A as well. Also I have update due date of Feb 12. Thanks!

updated.



smileyfaces said:


> Sorry to hear that emmy, hopefully everything is okayxxx
> 
> I found this on google :)
> 
> https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/5916409b.jpg

added as option D.


----------



## bbear690

xxemmyxx said:


> I am absolutely distraught, started getting pains like pushing down on my lower stomach and now I'm bleeding bright red blood, not huge amounts, just wen I wipe, I have cried for about 4 hours now, I'm convinced I'm loosing it, got a scan tomoro morning but until then is there anyone who had these symptoms and the baby still be ok?? I'm prepared to hear I'm loosing it but maybe a positive story will give me some hope x

Some people bleed in early pregnancy and go on to have a healthy pregnacy xx rest as much as you can and drink plenty of fluids xx I hope the scan brings you good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Fx that scan goes well Emmy. Prayers for you and flump. Xxxx

AFM- saw gp who said he doesn't need to see me I need to phone hospital directly &#55357;&#56865; hoping I get an early scan when I call in the morning!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my sickness is well and truely here today been feeling sick all day so havent wanted to eat plucked up the courage to have dinner and a small pudding everything was fine until the grapes then up it all came:sick: got my scan tomoz 7+2 cant wait yet so nervoiuse:happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

I vote A , Xxx


----------



## Seity

Gabriel decided to come early at 38+3 and 5lb 13oz.
And yeah, I vote A


----------



## Emma_x

According To The Online Calculator I Am Due On February 18th, But That Is Likely To Change When I Have My First Scan :) Congratulations To Everyone x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I couldnt bear to be late -omg I am too impatient!

Both mine were under 7lb and less than 2 hour labour! Bet its not 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## MrsReiver

GlitterandBug said:


> So true Fides. My friends DD was born 12 days after her EDD and weighed a teeny 5lb 13oz! x

Wow, my DS was 6 weeks prem and weight 5lb 10oz. My eyes water when I imagine how big he'd have been if I carried to my due date. He's 8 now and 4ft 5 so he's done plenty catching up!!


----------



## Wiggler

3rd labours are meant to be unpredictable my mum had her 3rd in 11 minutes start to finish! I want that! :haha: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my mums labours were ALL over 30 hours long


----------



## SweetPea0903

I love option d. Is there a way to make it the size of our tickers?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> well my sickness is well and truely here today been feeling sick all day so havent wanted to eat plucked up the courage to have dinner and a small pudding everything was fine until the grapes then up it all came:sick: got my scan tomoz 7+2 cant wait yet so nervoiuse:happydance:

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dont say that about 3rd labours LOL. My other 2 were plain sailing text book.....noooo


----------



## cluckerduckie

I have so lost my place in this thread. I know I posted somewhere here due to me being subscribed to it, but where is iiiiit? hmm. 
Hiiiii all! Can't believe that LO is the size of a sweet pea. Trying to find some fun things to do for DH in size comparison with the fruit. :) Hopefully it will get him involved while he is away for a few weeks. I hate MS. :sick: 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I have not told my LO's yet but sweet idea xx


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't even thought of how I will tell my kids. Eek! x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Has anyones symptoms lessened? MIne were horrendous yesterday but no sickness today! I feel weak and light headed but not sick. Worried now!


----------



## Seity

I already told my son about the 'baby' in my belly, but he's only 2, so I don't think he quite gets what that really means yet. He sometimes comes over and says, "There's baby, in there" and pats my belly.


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww! Adorable! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Kellen

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Has anyones symptoms lessened? MIne were horrendous yesterday but no sickness today! I feel weak and light headed but not sick. Worried now!

That is how I feel today too. I woke up nauseous (just like I have since Saturday!) and it went away by the time I was driving to work. My DH called to ask how I was feeling (as I was driving) and I told him my m/s was gone, but my bbs still hurt due to the lovely seat belt placing. Apparently my m/s transferred to my DH. lol :haha:
My legs and arms feel super week though. I've been getting hot and cold flashes. It is like my body can't make up its mind. Also really awful heartburn after lunch.


----------



## Lindylou

The very thought of labour is already making my nerves go. I'm so scared I won't be able I cope with it! 

I'm not really having many symptoms. Bbs were amazingly tender but has eased massively... They are looking a bit bigger though. Had a little bit of nausea but I'm finding the tiredness the hardest thing to deal with. Also- does anybody else feel bloated? I know we are pregnant but did not expect to feel bloated already xx


----------



## Lindylou

Kellen- I'm also really warm today but have felt so cold before. Just did not link it to pregnancy x


----------



## Kellen

Lindy, I read somewhere that while pregnant you should expect extreme temperature changes. I am normally always cold, but have recently begun wearing short sleeves and carrying a sweater for random changes. I feel like my internal thermostat is broken.


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha I just put it down to being busy today and feeling tired so felt cold. Reassuring to know!


----------



## smileyfaces

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/5916409b.jpg this is the link for Option D if you want to add it to page 1, just add the usual before and after xxx

If it can be resized that would be great, im on ipad so that is as small as i could get it


----------



## SweetPea0903

Smiley
when I used that it comes up but has the image has been resized thingy on it


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am hot/cold/hot/cold to the extremes. I dont feel sick though now! I am such a worrier, cant cope with this! x


----------



## Wiggler

I foun a cure for my sickness, orange juice, I am getting through it like its going out of fashion! i still feel gross tonight, but not to the point where I want to reach down my throat and rip out my stomach :rofl: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant stop drinking pure orange!!


----------



## Wiggler

I've gone through a huge carton today, OH is going shopping now and I have told him to buy loads more. 

Funny thing is when I was expecting my son anything even vaguely orangey would have me hugging my loo for hours :sick: x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

MrsReiver said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> So true Fides. My friends DD was born 12 days after her EDD and weighed a teeny 5lb 13oz! x
> 
> Wow, my DS was 6 weeks prem and weight 5lb 10oz. My eyes water when I imagine how big he'd have been if I carried to my due date. He's 8 now and 4ft 5 so he's done plenty catching up!!Click to expand...

Bless him! Yea she was v small indeed - my DD was massive in comparison. There's 6 weeks difference between them and DD towers above her!



Wiggler said:


> 3rd labours are meant to be unpredictable my mum had her 3rd in 11 minutes start to finish! I want that! :haha: x x x

Blimey!! 11 minutes!! I'll have one of those please but would need to be super prepared for it :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

My mum wasn't prepared. She had nothing in for my brother. His first nappy was one of my dolls nappies :rofl: I only had 3 left, I was heartbroken :cry: :haha: x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> I foun a cure for my sickness, orange juice, I am getting through it like its going out of fashion! i still feel gross tonight, but not to the point where I want to reach down my throat and rip out my stomach :rofl: x x x




Midnight_Fairy said:


> I cant stop drinking pure orange!!

Tropicana for me - so fussy in this pregnancy with my juice. Was the exact same with DD! Also obsessed with Fanta Zero. And hula hoops. Again, I seem to remember that with DD!!! 

Nausea has been worse since Saturday. Nothing horrendous but just that general feeling of :sick:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks for all your votes, girls. I wanted to make something simple. :) I, of course, also vote A! :haha: Though, I don't know why we can't keep them all on the first page for people to choose?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> My mum wasn't prepared. She had nothing in for my brother. His first nappy was one of my dolls nappies :rofl: I only had 3 left, I was heartbroken :cry: :haha: x x x

:rofl: Oh no!!! How old were you?? I would've been gutted too had it been me, seriously :winkwink: I was SO territorial and possessive about my dolls...hoping this is less so now with my real life DD!!! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Yuck! I don't like fruit, so I don't like juice either. Orange is worst of all!


----------



## Wiggler

I was 4, I loved that doll, it was one of the ones that you fed and it peed :haha: My mum did let me use his nappies once she bought some and made some special food for it. unfortunately it cloged it up and the "surgery" was not a success :cry: :rofl: I went off dolls after that. x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> I was 4, I loved that doll, it was one of the ones that you fed and it peed :haha: My mum did let me use his nappies once she bought some and made some special food for it. unfortunately it cloged it up and the "surgery" was not a success :cry: :rofl: I went off dolls after that. x x x

What was this special food?? I love that your mum actually made it! I'm sorry the surgery wasn't a success...you can indirectly blame your brother for the demise of that dolly! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:

Has anyone got any boy/girl feelings? I keep changing my mind, but I already have one of each so don't mind either way :D x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

All I want to drink is milk....:wacko:


----------



## SweetPea0903

We could do have it that you choose what you want... I think that's a good idea too. Then we're not all the same.


----------



## fides

so far A is wayyy leading, lol - mrwsswaffer, could you please also make a smaller one the height of a small ticker? if i were to add yours to my siggy, i'd end up breaking B&B rules for my signature being too big. a few other girls had asked for them to be available smaller, too, so we would really appreciate it. :)

thanks - please make a smaller and i can add it to the 1st pg too. :)


----------



## embo216

I keep switching to what I think! So far this pregnancy has been most like my daughters. I had no sickness whatsoever with my Son, apart from the bump I didnt have any other symptoms.


----------



## Sparkes

Is anyone all hormonal and emotional yet? I have just been watching some gardening programme and the woman was so happy I burst into tears :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Has anyone got any boy/girl feelings? I keep changing my mind, but I already have one of each so don't mind either way :D x x x

All my twinges are on my right so I predict myself a boy :D xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

No problem, fides! Coming up. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Sparkes said:


> Is anyone all hormonal and emotional yet? I have just been watching some gardening programme and the woman was so happy I burst into tears :haha:

Oh god yes! I want to cry at anything remotely happy or sad! :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

A smaller version...

https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9322/feblovebugssmall.png

:)


----------



## mommyof2peas

here much smaller :) 

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAAoQ/kf6Jt-gUnGE/s155/myphoto+(3).gif


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Has anyone got any boy/girl feelings? I keep changing my mind, but I already have one of each so don't mind either way :D x x x

At the moment it's boy in my head - my friend has just had a boy and so far, our pregnancies at the start have been similar plus our girls were identical weights born. That's this weeks theory.

Next week i'll think girl because the sky is blue or something equally as silly!

So really - not a clue!! :winkwink:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm almost convinced I'm having a boy - I'd say about 80%. :D

My DH is the eldest of two boys, and the Chinese gender predictor says boy, and I don't think I've ever seen it be wrong! Plus, we BD'd on the day of ovulation (and the day after), and I read somewhere that boy sperm are faster and live shorter than girl sperm. (Thus, if we had BD'd two days before ovulation, and had become pregnant, I'd be inclined to say girl.)

I'd love one of each, so I don't really mind in which order. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think girl at the moment but I really dont only have a preference (which is weird as I did with my other 2) x

I have a boy and a girl.


----------



## Lindylou

I feel boy for me. No idea why!


----------



## jme84

I feel like mine is a girl but mostly because we are hoping the first one is a boy.


----------



## F0xybabe

Due feb 3rd but that's subject to change when I see my doc on July 20th. Soo far away.

This is my first! So far my main symptoms are sleepiness, moody, constipated, Amazing sense of smell! And this morning I had sickness for the first time at 8weeks.


----------



## F0xybabe

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm almost convinced I'm having a boy - I'd say about 80%. :D
> 
> My DH is the eldest of two boys, and the Chinese gender predictor says boy, and I don't think I've ever seen it be wrong! Plus, we BD'd on the day of ovulation (and the day after), and I read somewhere that boy sperm are faster and live shorter than girl sperm. (Thus, if we had BD'd two days before ovulation, and had become pregnant, I'd be inclined to say girl.)
> 
> I'd love one of each, so I don't really mind in which order. :)

I agree with this. It feels like I'm gonna have a boy. My mom had 2 boys before she had me and Chinese gender chart says boy, and like you said it has never been wrong as far as I know.

Also I really want a girl as my first.. So it will definitely be a boy :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Night ladies xx


----------



## MrsReiver

I was doing really well until today, grr. Two mahoosive cold sores on my top lip, nausea when I try and eat anything that isn't toast or rice cakes, a constant thirst and cramp that's taking my breath away. GP is going to be delighted to see me tomorrow!


----------



## Sparkes

I'm really enjoying this KFC, because I know the nausea is going to hit anyday now :(.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh my... KFC! I need some. :p


----------



## Sparkes

I kicked my OH awake to go and get me one because I was hungry. I said it was either that or he could wrestle Belle back into bed- well, it got me my KFC. :haha: 

This pregnancy lark is making me lazy :blush:. I had NO energy at my mums today and fell asleep on the sofa. I haven't told her yet but I think she has kind of guessed....:blush:


----------



## fides

Sparkes said:


> Is anyone all hormonal and emotional yet? I have just been watching some gardening programme and the woman was so happy I burst into tears :haha:

YES!!! my husband even laughed at me b/c i went off on something and he was like, yep, you're pregnant. :haha: 



mrsswaffer said:


> A smaller version...
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9322/feblovebugssmall.png
> 
> :)

thank you!!!



mommyof2peas said:


> here much smaller :)
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAAAoQ/kf6Jt-gUnGE/s155/myphoto+(3).gif

thank you!!!



mrsswaffer said:


> I'm almost convinced I'm having a boy - I'd say about 80%. :D
> 
> My DH is the eldest of two boys, and the Chinese gender predictor says boy, and I don't think I've ever seen it be wrong! Plus, we BD'd on the day of ovulation (and the day after), and I read somewhere that boy sperm are faster and live shorter than girl sperm. (Thus, if we had BD'd two days before ovulation, and had become pregnant, I'd be inclined to say girl.)
> 
> I'd love one of each, so I don't really mind in which order. :)

lol - according to chinese gender, the sperm theory (with only one possible conception night for him), and the ring theory, my son should have been a girl... :shrug: i think someone actually started a thread a few months ago asking if the chinese gender thing had worked, and there were many who had the opposite of what the charts said, so i certainly don't trust it. :haha: as with any of the wive's tails, i think it will work for some and not others.


----------



## fides

F0xybabe said:


> Due feb 3rd but that's subject to change when I see my doc on July 20th. Soo far away.
> 
> This is my first! So far my main symptoms are sleepiness, moody, constipated, Amazing sense of smell! And this morning I had sickness for the first time at 8weeks.

welcome!


----------



## Mom To 2

I vote for A lovebug


----------



## Farida_2013

I vote for A too :)


----------



## Mom To 2

The chinese chart was right with one of my kids and wrong with the other. This time it says girl.

Has anyone done the needle over the wrist trick? Mine have always had the exact same results, even when I was a teenager. It's right with all the women in my family that have have had kids. If it's right I am carrying twins, a girl and a boy!


----------



## lotsababies

Ugh....thyroid levels came back majorly out of whack...Changing my prescription as of tomorrow. Looks like it is going to be a lot of blood testing for me in the next 8 months! Whatever it takes for a healthy child with a working thyroid! 

I vote for A :) they are all adorable though!


----------



## Seity

Chinese chart was wrong for my son. Says boy this time, so I hope it's wrong again.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

Can I join? ?

I'm due February 19th :)


----------



## fides

welcome!


----------



## F0xybabe

Its such a relief to hear that the chart was wrong for some people. Not that I would love my baby any less if it was a boy. I just like the idea of still being able to imagine its a girl :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm positive I'll have a boy (hopefully!) xxx


----------



## bbear690

Yay 8 weeks :):) Baby gummy bear is now a raspberry :):):)


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome to the newbies :)


----------



## embo216

Oooh I feel so so sick this morning :cry: I have a swimming lesson with my eldest while watching my 2.5 year old... should be fun!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Still not been sick but my nausea is there more often now - felt grotty first thing!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww Em, i know the sicky feeling, luckily im having a very lazy day, Rosie is playing doctors and nurses and giving me all sorts of get well remedies.

Hows everyone this morning? Any plans for the day?


----------



## ninjababy

Yay i managed to put the love bug pic on mine :)


----------



## LunaLauryn

Hi! I didn't know this thread was here! lol I'm due 8th Feb yay :D I have a 13 month old already and a stay at home mummy whilst oh works :) 

Nice to see I'm not the only one with ms aswell! 

H&H 9 months x


----------



## bbear690

LunaLauryn said:


> Hi! I didn't know this thread was here! lol I'm due 8th Feb yay :D I have a 13 month old already and a stay at home mummy whilst oh works :)
> 
> Nice to see I'm not the only one with ms aswell!
> 
> H&H 9 months x


Hello Hun and welcome xxx I am due 6th so very close to you :):)


----------



## Lindylou

Rang hospital- my first appointment is 19th July!!!! I am 8 weeks already and not seen anybody yet. Soooo stressed.


----------



## LunaLauryn

bbear690 said:


> LunaLauryn said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I didn't know this thread was here! lol I'm due 8th Feb yay :D I have a 13 month old already and a stay at home mummy whilst oh works :)
> 
> Nice to see I'm not the only one with ms aswell!
> 
> H&H 9 months x
> 
> 
> Hello Hun and welcome xxx I am due 6th so very close to you :):)Click to expand...

Oooo hello :) very close, there seems to be a lot of us with 6th or 8th due dates :) how you feeling?

Also I may sound silly but how do I get the lovebugs pic in my signature? :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hey ladies just back from my scan all perfect with a heartbeat :cloud9: my due date has been moved to 2 days later im trying work out what day im due xx
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^^ awww well congrats xx

I phoned docs and my booking in is next week! NEXT WEEK. I have had previous MMC and I am terrified, not happy!

Went to town after school run and couldnt find doppler- tried asda, mother care and argos :(


----------



## embo216

Aww hun I got the hi- bebe digital, it cost me £40 2nd hand but its supposed to be one of the best, theres a few on ebay that should arrive quickly xx

I had a really hard day with my 2 today, had a swimming lesson where my daughter cried the whole time :( then tesco after with no P&T bays so had to walk both the kids over a busy carpark, I nearly threw up countless times while going around Tesco. Couldnt find my keys when I got back to the car and I just ended up crying! :lol: 

The joys of 1st tri eh?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think first tri is so hard as no one knows, I feel like bursting into tears when I cant park at the school, I need to park close or I feel faint and sick and people just dont have a clue!!

I will have a look for those dopplers, would they work at 7 weeks then?


----------



## Wiggler

My doppler has been dispatched!! :happydance:

MF - I think most dopplers you can hear at about 10ish weeks (sometimes earlier, sometimes later) I am getting a Sonoline B, they do them with next day express delivery from Amazon x x x


----------



## ninjababy

I want to cry cos i need naps as im exhausted but I have a house guest!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg this 3 weeks is going to drag! I am hoping first tri is over with and I am blooming for the summer holidays (gulp!) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ninjababy said:


> I want to cry cos i need naps as im exhausted but I have a house guest!!!!!!

Hope you get a rest soon xx


----------



## Sparkes

Nausea and sickness is finally here :cry:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hey ladies just back from my scan all perfect with a heartbeat :cloud9: my due date has been moved to 2 days later im trying work out what day im due xx

That's great news. Congrats!
Love the scan pic.


----------



## Seity

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I think first tri is so hard as no one knows, I feel like bursting into tears when I cant park at the school, I need to park close or I feel faint and sick and people just dont have a clue!!
> 
> I will have a look for those dopplers, would they work at 7 weeks then?

I read that only about 5% of woman can find the baby at 7 weeks. I've been trying, but nothing yet. I found my son at 9 weeks, but I didn't have the doppler before then. The farther along you are, the easier and more likely to find the baby. The most important thing is that if you're going to go looking early, you can't be the type to stress out if you don't find anything.


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats Whisper!

And welcome to the new ladies!

No plans today as nausea is starting first thing this morning. Looking forward to a day of watching Wimbledon! Great timing for lazy couch day! Anyone else enjoying Wimbledon? Saw Prince Charles showed up today for the first time in like 40 years. One of my favs, Kim Clijsters, is playing later today!


----------



## Kellen

I enjoyed a nausea free day yesterday while my DH complained about feeling pregnant ::rofl::. But the nausea is back full force today. Thankfully I'm the only one in the office today who is not scheduled to attend a conference. At least I don't have to pretend to be feeling okay.


----------



## Diamonddust

Afternoon ladies, thought i'd share this mornings news, I had my early scan, baby is perfectly on track and is mesuring 7.2 and coming in at 6.5 EDD moved to the 15th Feb, she said the pregnancy looked good, and heart beat was perfect, I don't need to go back for another scan till im 12 weeks, I'm delighted and here are the 2 scan pictures they gave me, sorry they are not so clear. xxx

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1870/babymarshall.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## embo216

Diamonddust said:


> Afternoon ladies, thought i'd share this mornings news, I had my early scan, baby is perfectly on track and is mesuring 7.2 and coming in at 6.5 EDD moved to the 15th Feb, she said the pregnancy looked good, and heart beat was perfect, I don't need to go back for another scan till im 12 weeks, I'm delighted and here are the 2 scan pictures they gave me, sorry they are not so clear. xxx
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1870/babymarshall.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aww congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Kellen

Congrats, Diamond! Those are awesome pictures.


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Congrats on the scans ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Diamonddust

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hey ladies just back from my scan all perfect with a heartbeat :cloud9: my due date has been moved to 2 days later im trying work out what day im due xx

perfect scan :cloud9:


----------



## ninjababy

Awww yay on the scans :)


----------



## Seity

Loving all the early scans!
Who else has a scan this week? Mine is Friday morning and it seems like I've been waiting forever.


----------



## jme84

I also have a scan Friday morning. The week is moving by so slow. I just want to see my baby and hear a heart beat.


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful scans! Congrats ladies! 

My scan is Monday (the 2nd) and I am absolutely terrified with my off and on brown spotting. I don't know how well I will deal with not seeing a heartbeat or finding out its an ectopic this time or something. :( My nerves are just shot!!!!


----------



## Seity

That looks like some really nice dark lines in your avatar picture babydreams! I hear higher hcg is a really good sign of a sticky baby. I hope so because I use that to reassure myself. I've been a lot more nervous this time around than I was with my first. Maybe because I'm older, so I know there's more chance of problems.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Im having some off and on brown spotting ad well. Everyone's saying it's normal, but I'm a nervous wreck. I have my first appt on the 2nd, but they won't do a scan until 8-9 weeks. I'm having mine on the 12th. I wish they would do a scan on the 2nd



babydreams85 said:


> Beautiful scans! Congrats ladies!
> 
> My scan is Monday (the 2nd) and I am absolutely terrified with my off and on brown spotting. I don't know how well I will deal with not seeing a heartbeat or finding out its an ectopic this time or something. :( My nerves are just shot!!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've got my scan in 8 days!!! Bring on July 5th!! :) I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## munchkinlove

good luck to all those having scans this week!!!! only 9 more days until mine....gosh time is dragging!!!!!!


----------



## MD1223

Hi - welcome to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months! 

Loving all the scans! So cute. Y'all must be on:cloud9: 

Feeling good this am. Still no m/s. FX'd that stays away. Had some weird strong cramping yesterday, though, which defy scared me, but feeling better now. 

I vote for A (also really like B). I actually like the idea of all of us having the same one. I think it identifies us as a group (but that's just my opinion). :) thanks so much ladies for creating the options!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi everyone thought I would update, went for my early scan today and they couldn't find anything in my womb, they said maybe I am only 4 weeks instead of 6 so nothing is showing yet but when they took my blood it came back as hgc level 200 when it should be at least 1000 at this point. I'm still spotting lightly and cramping bad, they found a cyst on my left ovary but didn't seem worried about that, I have to go back next Wednesday to take blood again to see if hgc is falling or rising but as it is so low now I'm pretty certain I'm having a miss carriage, I got my BFP two weeks ago so I know it must be falling, this is my first pregnancy I have been trying for over 18 months I'm absolutely devastated and the waiting is unbearable! I didn't go to work today obviously and I'm not going tomorrow either, I'm a teacher do you think it's reasonable to take time off for this? Besides the emotional pain the cramping is awful


----------



## babydreams85

Seity, my lines got dark really fast so although that does make me feel better in some ways, Google is horrible and I have read too many stories!!! I need to stay off there. I am on the Progesterone and baby aspirin and I have heard they can cause spotting. Also on antibiotics for a UTI so there are several possibilities, but I always assume the worst!!! 

Sweetpea from everything I've read brown spotting is ok and doesn't necessarily mean miscarriage...its just old blood from somewhere. It's very unnerving though to see any blood or spotting in pregnancy....just scares us to death!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Emmy I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Kellen

Emmy, I feel for you. I went through the same thing in February. I took time off and I think it is reasonable for you to take time off too.


----------



## xxemmyxx

SweetPea0903 said:


> Emmy I'm so sorry. :(

There's nothing I can do now but wait, it's awful, I'm so exhausted and tearful, dunno how I'm going to make it through this week, is it normal to take time off work whilst I go through this or are there women out there who put an extremely brave face on??


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry Emmy :hugs: xxx


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think you have every right to take off. I dont think it's unreasonable.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Kellen said:


> Emmy, I feel for you. I went through the same thing in February. I took time off and I think it is reasonable for you to take time off too.

What did you tell your employer? They don't know I'm pregnant, it's the end of term I am so busy at school, I know it's stupid to be worrying about that instead of me but I suppose it's the only thing I can control right now


----------



## Kellen

xxemmyxx said:


> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> Emmy, I feel for you. I went through the same thing in February. I took time off and I think it is reasonable for you to take time off too.
> 
> What did you tell your employer? They don't know I'm pregnant, it's the end of term I am so busy at school, I know it's stupid to be worrying about that instead of me but I suppose it's the only thing I can control right nowClick to expand...

At the time I miscarried I had only worked for my current employer for two weeks. I called my supervisor (in tears) and explained the situation. He was very understanding and told me to take at least 3 days off to get everything under control (as much as you can in this situation).
I didn't want to take the time off, but my husband insisted and even took time off with me. It was a very hard week and even now I can start crying if I think about my loss. I would call your OB and see if they have any advice or can give you a note explaining that you need time to recuperate.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I thought about that and so I booked an appt with my doctor for tomoro morning to see if he can write me a note, I won't even know what's officially going on for another week, unless the bleeding gets worse and confirms it for me that way, this is so awful I actually thought the hard bit was over,i didn't even consider what would happen once I finally got pregnant, sorry to bum u all out, good luck with all your pregnancies xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh emmy, I'm so sorry. :( I'd definitely explain the situation and take time off! Rest up, my love. :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

LunaLauryn said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Also I may sound silly but how do I get the lovebugs pic in my signature? :D
> 
> Hey Luna I see you have been over sighted lol
> If you go to the first page in this thread you will see all the codes you need for any of the tickers for your signature :)
> 
> Emmy I am so sorry for your loss :( I wish there was something more we can do but offer our words! and virtual hugs :hugs:
> 
> Just like everyone said explain it to your employer and you will be fine!Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs Emmy xxx

I feel bit sad and emotional today but I did enjoy guilt free waffles and hot choc at the pub earlier!


----------



## Diamonddust

I'm so sorry to read this Emmy :sad1:


----------



## Newt4

Hi guys I just found out I'm pregnant. I haven't confirmed with the doctors but I think my due date is feb 28th. Im already feeling the morning sickness!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

Congrats Newt!


----------



## babydreams85

Emmy I definitely think its perfectly fine for you to take time off work. It's a completely heartbreaking ordeal, I have been through it 3 times already. It does get easier, but those first few days I just wanted to curl up in a ball, and that's exactly what I did. I am so sorry and I know that doesn't make you feel different right now, but things will get better and your next little bean will be a sticky one!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: So sorry Emmy :hugs:
I agree with all the ladies.. take the time you need.


----------



## future hopes

emmy i am so sad to hear this and my heart goes out to u. ive had 3 loses and its such a horrible and unfair thing. plz dont give up hope tho because even tho ive lost 3 i also have 3 healthy children. i havent had a scan yet with this pregnancy and im worrying like mad because i no wat it feels like to go through a m/c. thinking of u sweetheart and sending my preys x


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Emmy I am so sorry, I would explain the situation to your employer and take time off. I'm self employed and in August when we lost our bean I had to take time off to recover - I was just honest with my clients and they all understood.

Take care and look after yourself xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oh Emmy :hugs: I am so sorry hun, deffo try to get some time off work and rest up :hugs: x x x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all!

Im due feb 16, bump buddy anyone?? :)


----------



## future hopes

hello girls sorry i havent been on for a few days been so busy. had to change my tickers because i thought i was 6 + weeks but reading the bounty book u get with ur meternity notes it says that most womon have a period every 4 weeks so wen they do a test on the day there period is due they wud b 4 wks pregnant, but if u have a 5 wk cycle like me u wud b 5 wks so im not 6 +4 im 7 +4.:flower:. havent had a scan yet so it cud all change again as drs have got me down as 9+. im having a scan in about 3 wks time but i c my high risk pregnancy consultant on tuesday to go through my meds and also to discuss my care as im gonna be consultant lead and not midwife, anyway cutting it short i know she has a portable scan in her room cuz my friend told me, im kinda hoping she will scan me on tuesday just so i can c that there is a baby in there and all is good for the time. i keep worrying there b nothing there or they wont b able to find a heartbeat. ive tested again this morning and lines r still very dark. test line coming up b4 control line and darker than control line, im preying this is a good sign. hope all u ladys r good and well. ive noticed my symptoms have kinda stopt to so im paniking like mad. i was getting mild sickness and tiredness but now nothing wat do u ladys think. im sure if there was something line the lines on the test wud get lighter not darker, does anyone no. b honest xx:cry:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hugs Emmy. You take good care of yourself. xx

Had a lovely afternoon with my bestie, she guessed instantly at the fact we went for lunch and bang sickness and food, plus no vodka lemonade and line!! 
Happy she know's though, weve been through so much together. Both godparents to each other's first baby.

Hows everyone this evening? x


----------



## magrace

Morning here for me:) Im good feel amazing! no sickness nothing!!! Totaly opposite of me pregnant with my daughter. Im 8 weeks today yayy! scan in one week to make sure I have my dates right as I fell pregnant on BC.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Here is my scan :) Is it just me or does my uterus look huge compared to the other scans? lol Doc says I'm due feb 1st just like I thought. Im sure my little belly belly will be born in jan, but i like this group and think Ill stay lol
 



Attached Files:







0031.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## future hopes

hello fibes 

cud u change my due date to the 9th feb plz, because i have a 5 week cycle im 1 more week pregnant than i thought so that means im due on the 9th. however drs have me down as 9+ wks. and have me down as due in jan, but that dont make sence to me not goin from my LMP or my cycle. guess ill just have to wait for scan and go from there. ill let u know as soon as i know wen im due for sure. but with my workings out im 7wks pluss 4 days making me due on the 9th?


so to dwivel on lol. just want that scan now so i no somethings there and theres a heartbeat cant stop worrying. i hate playing the waiting game 3 wks seems for ever away:growlmad:


----------



## future hopes

well i feel good to. i was having mild sickness and tiredness but thats all stopt now. really hope thats not a bad sign. i havent had no scan yet so im worrying myself silly:wacko:

however i do remember this happening with my son then at 10 wks symptoms returned with advengence and i had major tiredness like ive never felt b4 and awfull sickness which i had all the way through but i was so thankfull to get them. i had a early scan at 5 wks with him tho because i had bad pain in rite hand side. but where i havent had a scan yet with this one and have to wait:cry: at least 3 more weeks i cant stop worrying.


----------



## Seity

Future hopes - if you know when you OV you can just add 2 weeks more than from that date. I used to have a 5 week cycle, but I didn't OV until week 3, so even though LMP would put me at 5 weeks PG on the day AF was due, I really was only 4 weeks PG. When you get your first scan, they will likely change the date on you to adjust for when you actually OV'd because the gestational age will show the baby a week 'behind'.
My symptoms are pretty mild and come and go a dark hpt test is a good sign that your hormones are still high.

:hugs: Emmy - Take all the time you need!


----------



## Newt4

Oh man already puking. I hope its not twins lol


----------



## GlitterandBug

Oh Emmy, i'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: You need plenty of time to come to terms with this :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yummm pineapple fritter!


----------



## Wiggler

How is everyone feeling this evening? I'm really crampy and not feeling that sicky :( I'm in proper panic mode right now :( x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ wriggly my sickness faded today! I have been crampy too hun, my back and stomach xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow so I'll mention it then. I really miss the reassuring stretchy feeling I got the first few weeks, at least when I got that I knew everything was OK :( x x x


----------



## munchkinlove

just nauseous again today!!!!!!! its killing me.......i guess it could be worse all i want to do is sleep because that the only time im not nauseous and for a few minutes after i eat other then that its constant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow so I'll mention it then. I really miss the reassuring stretchy feeling I got the first few weeks, at least when I got that I knew everything was OK :( x x x

my sickness has been cooming and going and the stretching pain has changed to a dull ache/cramp with a stabbing pain on one side


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have been getting that^^

I am so worried this time round, I am scared to move!


----------



## future hopes

i think i ov on day 14 hun we wasnt trying but i rememeber on day 14 my OH said ur ov he always knows wen i am because he can tell because it gets real gooooeeeee sorry tmi. so that does make me 7 + 4. i got my bfp about 3 wks ago now and it was pretty dark. and i know wen we tried the last time my bfps were lite untill after 5 wks. drs got me down as more no idea why. lol. i also had tummy pain on day 14 on one side and felt a sharp kinda stab and think that was my egg releasing. wen we tried 4 our last baby i was doin ov tests temps graphs and felt that egg release and thats the same i felt on day 14 this time. i didnt have no gooooeeeee stuff after the 14 after. it was just day 11 12 13 and 14 i had that ov type of mukas TMI:blush: xx


----------



## Seity

Yup, totally makes sense future. OV on day 14 would put you at 7+4. :thumbup: Since I didn't OV till day 21 in my long cycles that's why I'd have been at 6+4 (In your shoes).

Since having my son I've had shorter 27-29 day cycles, but I OV'd early this last time, which is why I'm even pregnant. Oops!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have to wait a whole week for app, I am going mad!!


----------



## Jembug

Emmy so sorry, defo take time and just cry- I found that really helped me xxx

Future hopes, my cycles are long, so going by lmp I should be 10 weeks on Sunday...
With my first pregnancy my dates were correct with the scan.
But with my second pregnancy I got put back a week and I have so far with this one too.
So I'm taking a week off my lmp- does that sence? 
So I think I'm 9 weeks on Sunday instead of ten weeks xx


----------



## future hopes

i wudent know wat happened with my cycles after i had my son on 2nd feb 2011 because 2 wks later my liver failed and i needed emergency liver transplant. i was in a coma for some time. my periods stopt for 6 months then they returned but wre all over the place. some 14 days 24 days 14 days again then stopt again then came back and it was 28 then 31 then 33 and the last to was 36 but then i was pregnant. all kinda crazy lol:wacko:

wen we tried for our son i had a 32 day cycle and ov on day 17 i didnt think i was even ov after my periods returned after op it was only my last 2 cycles that was both 5 wks that i noticed i ov on day 13 to 14. thought it was strange because i thought i wud ov much later due to my cycle being longer:wacko: xx:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

MF - Is you appointment with a dr or MW? I have to see a doctor first THEN wait for the referral to a MW :nope: Its going to take foreeeevvvvveeeerrrr!!!! x x x


----------



## Jembug

So future hopes was you a Feb lovebug 2011 too? X


----------



## future hopes

just wanna scan so i know everthing is ok well worrying :wacko: im the biggest worrier on th planet. and where r my symptoms gone. all ive got is my really dark lines on test to cling to:wacko:

got mild mild period like pains but i think i got that with my son but cant remember for sure. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

yep i was and hear i am again lol xxxxx unless my dates change to jan. but i like the love bugs xxx


----------



## kimberleywats

I am thinking girl!!! Pretty sure it'll b a girl!!! 
Been hit by 2 nasty morning sickness past 2 mornings- 1st really took me by surprise- passed out on my landing. :/ lucky I made it 2 the top of the stairs- cos I felt it coming!!!! fainted and was sick :( hopin jus stress n 2 crummy nights have brought it on- really don't want this sick/faint thing happening every morning!! As a childminder I really don't have the opportunity 2 recover much !!! And Im so scared I'll faint while I have all these kids here!!!


----------



## future hopes

i hate waiting it sucks lol xxxx


----------



## future hopes

ah hun poor u that sounds awfull. 

theres u getting symptoms from hel land me worrying cuz mine have stopt. mind u my OH said this happened with my son had symptoms that stopt then returned at 10 wks and with avengesence. still cant help worrying tho xxx


----------



## Sparkes

How long have you ladies with nausea had it? I feel HORRID.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wiggler said:


> MF - Is you appointment with a dr or MW? I have to see a doctor first THEN wait for the referral to a MW :nope: Its going to take foreeeevvvvveeeerrrr!!!! x x x

dr then they will refer me! I was like FFS I am already 7 weeks look at my history but the receptionist was crap! x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww that sucks hun :hugs:

I'm really hoping they refer me for a scan tomorrow but the closer it gets the less likely I think it will be. I have "only" had 2 MCs and apparently that isn't enough :nope: x x x


----------



## future hopes

i think its norm around 8 wks u c a midwife. i saw on last wk and she went through all my notes. but only reason i saw her early is because im high risk because of my health, she was so nice but im not gonna b midwife ran so not sure if ill c her again. im consultant ran this time c in the consultant on tuesday and if she dont scan me with her portible scanner im gonna nick it and scan myself lol:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have also had 2. Goodness me, DRs fail at times :( let me know how you get on.

I may have to go to docs tomorrow as cant stop itching, its horrendous!


----------



## Wiggler

I will. i already did a bit of research on the doctor I am seeing, its a woman who specialises is womens health, so maybe she will be a bit more understanding about it? x x x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so mad. Not seen anybody and said my first appointment with midwife is 19th July!!! I will be 11 weeks and not had bloods or anything done. I'm so frustrated. Told them about the IVF and miscarriage and they just said 19th July!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea that sounds about right, My MW with my daughter said they see people for the first appointment around 11 weeks now :( x x x


----------



## Seity

11 weeks is pretty normal unless there have been previous problems or in my case, because I'm old.


----------



## happythought

I'm due Feb. 15th with number 2:0)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am hoping to have my appointments at the birthing centre x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im seeing my midwife on the 9th i'll be 9 weeks! 
Very odd


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling very crampy tonight in my stomache and cervix hoping its just as ive stoped the magnesium for awhile just seems to be one worry after another lol


----------



## Lindylou

My GP said they should see me quicker because I'm an older first time mum and been through treatment recently. Booked in for private scan on Monday to try and reassure myself that it really is still there... Hopefully!


----------



## future hopes

i was feeling a bit crampy to hun think its everthing stretching. i feel like someones punched me in the privets:blush:

had this with my son at 10wks it was spd and sadly it got so bad that by 30 wks i was on crutches looks like its starting again:wacko:

my OH is craving milk which he never ever drinks and he says he feels really really drained i think hes pinched my symptoms lol

this happened with my son i lost my symptoms and he starts getting extra tired and craving stuff then my symptoms return at 11 wks and he goes back to normol lol. im preying this is happening this time.

im so worried im gonna have a m/c because no symptoms now but OH swears i was the same with our son, but my memery is a little fuzzy cuz gone threw so much the last 17 months.:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Starting to feel a little bit grotty now :happydance: Only a tiny bit but yaaaaaaaayyyy!! x x x


----------



## future hopes

nope i aint felt sick all day today it norm starts in afternoon but i have been eating reg so mayb its that. my bbs r sore and my pubic bone feels like i been punched rite there:blush:

not feeling tired got a headache tho. im gonna try and stay poss cuz i swear this happened with my son and my oh said it did. but they did return and i felt green till i gave birth lol. hope i get a scan on tuesday even with her shitty fuzzy portable thimg its better than nothing. just want my mind put at rest:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am treading on eggshells its horrible, I never felt this worried with the other 2 but I am to scared to get excited and buy stuff :(


----------



## future hopes

no the feeling babe xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

roll on the 3 mth mark at least hey xx


----------



## future hopes

ah im counting the days babe just want that 12 weeks scan and some good news. i got to have bloods done wen i have that to for downs it optional. it use to b at 15 wks but they have changed it app its more acurate. mannnnn why does pregnancy have to b so scerey x:hugs:


----------



## gflady

Lindylou said:


> Rang hospital- my first appointment is 19th July!!!! I am 8 weeks already and not seen anybody yet. Soooo stressed.

My first appointment will be when I'm just over 10 weeks too. It's pretty standard in the UK and nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## gflady

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Im due feb 16, bump buddy anyone?? :)

I've estimated I'm due on that date too! Yay. The date may change once I've had my scan tho xxx


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies, i'm feeling awful. The MS is in full swing. No vomiting but I feel so sick most of the time. It's worse after I've worked a 12 hour shift on the ward (I'm a RN). Did one yesterday and the nausea got progressively worse as the day went on and today i feel awful. Doesn't help that I'm bloated, too hot, and mildly constipated too. First trimester sucks. Sorry to moan, just feeling really horrid. x


----------



## Farida_2013

Good morning!
I am sorry you are feeling sick, been through that last week :s
This week though it's my bones they are giving me hell.. I feel like I want to break all my bones just to get rid of this stretchy feeling in all of them :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel bit sick this morning but not been sick. I was goggling all sorts last night, I feel like crying as every day I am thinking something may happen :(


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks gladly- it's all so stressful at the moment. Just worried im not doing everything I should. Sorry your sickness is kicking in. Think I'm pretty lucky... Just tired and a bit grumpy!


----------



## Wiggler

My doppler came this morning!!!!! No HB obviously as its so early, but I think I may have found the placenta, its was soooo quiet x x x


----------



## hollyw79

Thats awesome wiggler! I have my doppler from my last pregnancy and I am itching to use it!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm now almost certain it was the little whooshes of the placenta, I went for a pee and couldn't hear it after. Going to try again in a few days if I can wait that long. I don't have much gel though so going to have to get a nice cheap alternative :D x x x


----------



## xCharlyx

Congratulations ladies :flower:

I am due 22nd Feb with baby number 2!

:cloud9:


----------



## MrsReiver

Holly - just passing through quickly and have to tell you that is my son's favourite memory verse in your siggy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How are you all today? I am having hot flushes today! x I want to tell people but I am scared! I am meant to be doing a high rise abseil in august so have to tell them!


----------



## hollyw79

MrsReiver said:


> Holly - just passing through quickly and have to tell you that is my son's favourite memory verse in your siggy!

:hugs: it's my favorite too!! 

A good reminder right now actually ... I have an Ultrasound today at 3:30pm and I am sooo nervous!


----------



## Kellen

hollyw79 said:


> MrsReiver said:
> 
> 
> Holly - just passing through quickly and have to tell you that is my son's favourite memory verse in your siggy!
> 
> :hugs: it's my favorite too!!
> 
> A good reminder right now actually ... I have an Ultrasound today at 3:30pm and I am sooo nervous!Click to expand...

After receiving word that my first Beta (26,000) didn't double (came back at 38,000) after 48 hours I've been clinging to this verse. I am trusting that His plans are not mine. Also research has shown that with those high levels it could take up to 96 hours to double.


----------



## Nixilix

Scan date through... 2nd aug :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

That is so exciting holly.
Good luck today!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I am a little confused.... when I had my us on Monday babies crown to rump length measured 6w 1d but I was told that my edd is 2/20. I did not think much of it because I was so excited I got to hear the hb. :cloud9: But it does not make sense because the math does not add up if the baby measured 6 & 1 I believe edd should be 2/17. :shrug: What do you ladies think?


----------



## hollyw79

Kellen said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsReiver said:
> 
> 
> Holly - just passing through quickly and have to tell you that is my son's favourite memory verse in your siggy!
> 
> :hugs: it's my favorite too!!
> 
> A good reminder right now actually ... I have an Ultrasound today at 3:30pm and I am sooo nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> After receiving word that my first Beta (26,000) didn't double (came back at 38,000) after 48 hours I've been clinging to this verse. I am trusting that His plans are not mine. Also research has shown that with those high levels it could take up to 96 hours to double.Click to expand...

:hugs: 

I understand the concern... but you are 100%. Right that once your levels are that high.. they don't double as quickly which IS normal :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So I am a little confused.... when I had my us on Monday babies crown to rump length measured 6w 1d but I was told that my edd is 2/20. I did not think much of it because I was so excited I got to hear the hb. :cloud9: But it does not make sense because the math does not add up if the baby measured 6 & 1 I believe edd should be 2/17. :shrug: What do you ladies think?

I agree with you. No way is it 2/20 with you being where you are. I am 6w2d today and my edd is February 19th.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

hollyw79 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> So I am a little confused.... when I had my us on Monday babies crown to rump length measured 6w 1d but I was told that my edd is 2/20. I did not think much of it because I was so excited I got to hear the hb. :cloud9: But it does not make sense because the math does not add up if the baby measured 6 & 1 I believe edd should be 2/17. :shrug: What do you ladies think?
> 
> I agree with you. No way is it 2/20 with you being where you are. I am 6w2d today and my edd is February 19th.Click to expand...

So I am not crazy.:haha:
I guess I will have to question them next Monday at my next us.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am never going to complain about lack of symptoms again this constant nausea is killing me making me feel so yack:dohh:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Blue Eyes according to the online tickers, 2/20 would be correct... However, I'm the same amount along, and if you do the math counting back 3 months and adding 7 days, it would be the 23rd of February. I don't really understand the whole edd thing.


----------



## MrsReiver

I try not to fixate on EDDs too much - the baby will be here when it's cooked, and if you don't give people a precise due date it might put off some of the more annoying "still here then?" comments. With my DS I was deliberately vague whenever anyone asked when he was due.


----------



## SweetPea0903

cuz 6w1d would make your last af be on the 16th of may (they go by a 28 day cycle)


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think they would be better off just giving a week instead of an actual date. Its so rare to have your baby on the exact date.


----------



## Seity

Today is my 4 year anniversary! Yay.
Tomorrow is my first scan. Very nervous as I haven't been able to find anything on the doppler, not even the placenta. I'm hoping it's just because my bladder has never been full enough. It's going to be a long day. Lucky for me, I get to take a boring online defensive driving course for most of the day at work. At least it'll pass the time.


----------



## FaintlyPreg

Can I join? My EDD is the 28th so I'm JUST in here & fingers crossed bean stays!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Congrats and welcome faintly preg


----------



## fides

so sorry, emmy :hugs:


----------



## fides

was going to reply to a few people, but, don't have time, lol - congrats to the new bfp's and the ladies with great scans

think i got everyone's updates for dates and such - let me know if i accidentally skipped you.


Option A clearly won, lol - yay! will keep the others hidden in spoiler tags for a few weeks if anyone wants to save that info - think i remember someone asking for those to be kept for a bit.

hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ladies, TicToc messaged me, she will no longer be on here. Unfortunately, she had a mc. I just wanted to let you know so the list can be updated accordingly.


----------



## Newt4

:( to all the mc's. :( 

Im feeling better today:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I had a scare this morning... I woke up with extreme pain in my lower abdomin I was scared that we were losing our lil peanut so I called mt fs. He had me come in for another scan and thankfully the pain is from the 60mm cyst on my right ovary. If you look at the right side of the scan you can see the cysts size. peanut is doing great! Monday the heart rate was 108 and today it is 119 and our peanut has gotten noticably bigger. :cloud9: I am amazed and so happy. I cant believe the differnce 3 days makes. I guess this horrible cyst scored me an extra us.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 6w 4d.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks for all the answers ladies EDD is a tricky thing.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

evening all xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

Blue eyes, glad all is well with the little peanut!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies!

TicToc - so sorry to hear :hugs:

Nausea is definitely worse - it's the type of nausea where I need to eat to get rid of it rather than it be food aversion. 

Can I ask a TMI question? What's all your CM/discharge like? Mine is creamy yellow and there's quite alot. I know this is a normal pregnancy sign but I panic that i'm bleeding and keep rushing to the toilet to check!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Seity said:


> Today is my 4 year anniversary! Yay.
> Tomorrow is my first scan. Very nervous as I haven't been able to find anything on the doppler, not even the placenta. I'm hoping it's just because my bladder has never been full enough. It's going to be a long day. Lucky for me, I get to take a boring online defensive driving course for most of the day at work. At least it'll pass the time.

Happy anniversary :flower:
Good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## MrsReiver

GlitterandBug said:


> Can I ask a TMI question? What's all your CM/discharge like? Mine is creamy yellow and there's quite alot. I know this is a normal pregnancy sign but I panic that i'm bleeding and keep rushing to the toilet to check!

I'm bone dry, and it's really quite uncomfortable now :(


----------



## countrygirl86

I hadn't been on in about a week and there were 50+ new pages! You ladies have been busy! Congrats to the new BFPs and to Seity on your anniversary! This is the time for scans, so exciting!


----------



## Kellen

GlitterandBug said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> TicToc - so sorry to hear :hugs:
> 
> Nausea is definitely worse - it's the type of nausea where I need to eat to get rid of it rather than it be food aversion.
> 
> Can I ask a TMI question? What's all your CM/discharge like? Mine is creamy yellow and there's quite alot. I know this is a normal pregnancy sign but I panic that i'm bleeding and keep rushing to the toilet to check!

Mine tends to be a light white. At the moment I'm dry, but there are days when it is heavier and I feel like I'm wetting myself. :haha:


----------



## countrygirl86

GlitterandBug said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> TicToc - so sorry to hear :hugs:
> 
> Nausea is definitely worse - it's the type of nausea where I need to eat to get rid of it rather than it be food aversion.
> 
> Can I ask a TMI question? What's all your CM/discharge like? Mine is creamy yellow and there's quite alot. I know this is a normal pregnancy sign but I panic that i'm bleeding and keep rushing to the toilet to check!

Mine is the same, feels quite wet in there! Nothing to be concerned with though mine is often brownish tinged so my doctor had me do some bloodwork. No cramping so I'm not getting overexcited, just enjoy!


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies! My first appoitnment went well, I have been prescribed high dose folic acid, calcium suppliments as apparently that helps as there is clotting problems in the family, and been told to continue the baby aspirin, will be ringing the MW tomorrow for my booking in appointment. She is also sending off an urgent referal for an early scan as I am hardly sleeping and a mess at the moment, so should be having a scan next week I think.

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening x x x


----------



## Kellen

Congrats, Wiggler! I am so happy to hear everything went well for you during your first appointment. I look forward to comparing scan pictures sometime next week.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm just shocked I didn't have to ask for the scan, she asked me how I am and it all just came out about how I am hardly sleeping, having MC nightmares and on the verge of tears with every twinge and she immediately wrote out the referral. LOVE that doctor! 

Can't wait to see my beany and get a bit of reassurance :cloud9: I really want the nightmares to stop now :( x x x


----------



## SweetPea0903

GlitterandBug said:


> Can I ask a TMI question? What's all your CM/discharge like? Mine is creamy yellow and there's quite alot. I know this is a normal pregnancy sign but I panic that i'm bleeding and keep rushing to the toilet to check!

Mine was a sticky yellow tan color yesterday. It almost looked like I may have been spotting. I was nervous cuz I was having really bad back pain with it. Today no back pain, and it seems more clear sticky. I think our cm will be changing a lot.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Thanks so much ladies for sharing - really appreciate it!

Wiggler - fantastic news on your appointment. Good luck for your scan :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This time I have days of white CM and quite a bit but other days hardly anything - with my daughter it was white and there was so much of it I was knicker checking non stop!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So glad your apt went well wiggler! 
So excited you will be getting a us soon! Can't wait to see the scan of your wee one.


----------



## JJay

Glad you're getting your scan Wiggler :) I think we had the same due date in may blossoms! 

I've noticed the list at the front is updated with team yellow. We will def being staying team yellow as I loved the surprise last time! 

Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hi JJay! Awww your LO is gorgeous! :cloud9: I was team yellow last time too, not happening this time :rofl:

Nausea is back tonight, not as bad as I am chugging OJ like its going out of fashion, but bad enough that the smells coming from the kitchen where OH is doing dinner is making my stomach churn :sick: x x x


----------



## Seity

I'm glad you'll be getting a scan Wriggler. It sounds like it was a very good appt.
I'm not the least bit interested in Team yellow. I'm far too impatient and can barely wait til 20 weeks. No chance I'd make it to the birth. Besides, I could never pick out a name for both genders and I like to plan and call my baby he/she or by name.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all just wanted to share i saw my little babies heart beat today!! very healthy and strong bean!!! due feb 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

best of luck & happiness to all of you!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats Keepthefaithx! Glad to hear the good news!

Had some energy this morning (finally!) and was able to get some housework done. Back on the couch now and feeling like a nap, but glad to feel like myself again for a few hours!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

got back ache :( worries me xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey all just wanted to share i saw my little babies heart beat today!! very healthy and strong bean!!! due feb 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> best of luck & happiness to all of you!

:happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Kitty, send some energy this way please! :haha:

MF - I have had back ache on and off for a week, try not to worry hun, its probably ou baby getting nice and snug :hugs:

Its official - my SPD is making a rather swift comeback :cry: By the time we got home from the doctors I was walking like a donkey had kicked me in the vag. Going to get a refrral to physio at my booking in appointment and I swear I won't let them get away with not giving me crutches this time when it gets really bad.


----------



## GlitterandBug

MF - my lower back aches on and off, sometimes to the point I want paracetamol but after googling, it seems normal!

As for team yellow? We stayed yellow last time which was exciting but this time, we'll find out - it'll be nice to experience what it feels like to know!


----------



## Jembug

Evening everyone.

Anyone super constipated? Just don't know what I can take? I've never had it this early! 
I got my maternity exemption card through today but still no booking appointment! 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank you so much girls!!! How are you all doing?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Jembug said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> Anyone super constipated? Just don't know what I can take? I've never had it this early!
> I got my maternity exemption card through today but still no booking appointment!
> Hope your all well xx

I have problems to begin with in regards to constipation, but it's been super bad since I've become pregnant. I heard that milk of magnesia is ok to take.


----------



## Murphy98

MrsReiver said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a TMI question? What's all your CM/discharge like? Mine is creamy yellow and there's quite alot. I know this is a normal pregnancy sign but I panic that i'm bleeding and keep rushing to the toilet to check!
> 
> I'm bone dry, and it's really quite uncomfortable now :(Click to expand...

Argh! Me too..... Is this normal? I thought pregnancy = more discharge not less??:blush:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladys

Well im in hospital suffering a bit of dehidration ao on a drip. Still loss of symptoms but they have done my bloods and said my levels r nice and high. Having a acan in the morning and im totaly shitting it just hope its all good news. Im well scered:wacko:

Hope all u lovely ladies r doin good xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs hun :hugs: I hope the scan tomorrow shows a lovely ickle baby :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Seity

Sorry you're in the hospital future. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u guys i will let u know how it goes hopefully it will b all good x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Huggles hun xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Keep th faith- I bet hearing the little heart beat was amazing 
Wriggler- that sounds like a great appointment.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, feel better FH. :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

Murphy98 said:


> Argh! Me too..... Is this normal? I thought pregnancy = more discharge not less??:blush:

Nah according to my GP it's perfectly normal, so don't worry.

Get well soon FH :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Due Feb 10th/11th! :)


----------



## lotsababies

FutureHopes: feel better sweetie! :hugs2: praying for you and your beanie! 

To everyone who had a mc, I'm so sorry! I know words can't heal the hurt but I send my regrets anyway :( :hug:

To everyone with a great scan, I'm so excited for you guys! Can't wait for mine and to see that little heart beating. My first appointment is the 5th, but I don't know if I will have a scan that day or not. 

To everyone who is new, welcome welcome!!! H/H 9 months to you!! :flower:

I'm really struggling with patience. Not-pregnant me is very patient and easy to please. Pregnant me is very impatient. I get frustrated easily and have been VERY moody...it is like serious PMS stuff. It isn't uncontrollable but it is difficult to thwart my grumps. :muaha: <<<<That is how my moods have been...up and down! 

My dreams are getting weird. Anyone else having this? I dreamed last night that I went to the restroom and had period blood when I wiped. In my dream I said out loud "O, I can't have my period I'm pregnant!" and it all cleared up...I have never had a lucid dream before last night so it was really weird. Felt like I was going loopy :loopy: 

Also my pets have been acting strange...VERY clingy...which is getting very annoying. They have always been clingy (2 dogs and a cat) but it has gotten significantly worse over the last two weeks. O, the power of pheromones....:wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: Feel better soon future hopes :hugs:
:happydance: Congrats miss ashley wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> Due Feb 10th/11th! :)

welcome! which date would u like me to add you to? :)


----------



## Lindylou

Fh- good luck with your scan. Rest and get better. Hugs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nausea has showed its ugly face the min i woke up, stood up to go loo then went dizzy :dohh:


----------



## MrsReiver

Lotsa - my cats are going mental! They are normally the most anti social craetures, but since last week they have been all over me. It's beginning to get a little annoying.

Cramps still going, which is really annoying but reassuring at the same time. I remember having them with DS, but not with my pregnancy which ended in MC last year. Yesterday I thought my morning sickness was easing off. Apparently not. So pleased DS is on summer holidays from today - can't face walking the length of myself, nevermind school runs!


----------



## Farida_2013

Wow I was wondering why my kitties are being all lovey dovey extra strong these days haha... now I know

Well I am having very bad headaches every morning now.. and the only symptoms still around are tiredness, headaches, achy bones and well.. extreme thirst.. anyone else with the thirst thingy?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Wow I was wondering why my kitties are being all lovey dovey extra strong these days haha... now I know
> 
> Well I am having very bad headaches every morning now.. and the only symptoms still around are tiredness, headaches, achy bones and well.. extreme thirst.. anyone else with the thirst thingy?

i had really bad headaches in the first few weeks , boobs are still killing me, my joints and bones are always sore and do seem really thirsty but cant drink too much:shrug:lol


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I was wondering why my kitties are being all lovey dovey extra strong these days haha... now I know
> 
> Well I am having very bad headaches every morning now.. and the only symptoms still around are tiredness, headaches, achy bones and well.. extreme thirst.. anyone else with the thirst thingy?
> 
> i had really bad headaches in the first few weeks , boobs are still killing me, my joints and bones are always sore and do seem really thirsty but cant drink too much:shrug:lolClick to expand...

EXACTLY... I am very thirsty, dry mouth but my tummy is full of water I cant have any more.. so I try milk.. or juice.. and still really cant drink more than that.. what's going on? :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Ice lollies help with my thirst x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I was wondering why my kitties are being all lovey dovey extra strong these days haha... now I know
> 
> Well I am having very bad headaches every morning now.. and the only symptoms still around are tiredness, headaches, achy bones and well.. extreme thirst.. anyone else with the thirst thingy?
> 
> i had really bad headaches in the first few weeks , boobs are still killing me, my joints and bones are always sore and do seem really thirsty but cant drink too much:shrug:lolClick to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... I am very thirsty, dry mouth but my tummy is full of water I cant have any more.. so I try milk.. or juice.. and still really cant drink more than that.. what's going on? :shrug:Click to expand...

same here i had watermelon yesterday and had to pee like 12 times after it just cant seem to drink much without needing to go to the toilet lol


----------



## Nixilix

I'm having a scan tomorrow eeeek! Hopefully all is well in there. If ms is anything to go by then all is ok!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

nausea is back! I am also so stressed because of trying to move and now someones put in higher offer so we have had to up ours ffs just want this moving malarky over with!


----------



## future hopes

Hi ladys well had my scan and just new something was wrong becsuse the scanning lady wudnt talk just looked serious and wudnt show us the screen.:cry:

Was told after that i hav a tiny cyst on my rite overy and they cud c a sack and wat looked like a tiny tiny fetal pole but no heart beat:cry:
I got to go back on 9th for a re scan but that seems so far away. Been crying all morning cuz it looks like im gonna have a 4th m/c.

I shud be either 7 or 8wks tommorow goin by my lmp so u wud c a heartbeat by then and u wud clearly c a fetus/embrio?? Anyhow i did one of tgem due date calculaters which goes by ur lmp and cycle length. My lmp was on 12th may and i have a 36 day cycle, wen i presses calculate it came up 5wks and 5 days. So mayb im not as far as i thought. Said my due dat was 23 feb.

However im still worried because all my symptoms have stopt.:cry: and now i got to wait till the 9th a re scan and thats so far away wen ur so worried.

Wud u c a heartbeat at 5wks +5. she only did a belly scan not internal. B honest id jusy rather no ive comp lost hope now anyway. :cry:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> Hi ladys well had my scan and just new something was wrong becsuse the scanning lady wudnt talk just looked serious and wudnt show us the screen.:cry:
> 
> Was told after that i hav a tiny cyst on my rite overy and they cud c a sack and wat looked like a tiny tiny fetal pole but no heart beat:cry:
> I got to go back on 9th for a re scan but that seems so far away. Been crying all morning cuz it looks like im gonna have a 4th m/c.
> 
> I shud be either 7 or 8wks tommorow goin by my lmp so u wud c a heartbeat by then and u wud clearly c a fetus/embrio?? Anyhow i did one of tgem due date calculaters which goes by ur lmp and cycle length. My lmp was on 12th may and i have a 36 day cycle, wen i presses calculate it came up 5wks and 5 days. So mayb im not as far as i thought. Said my due dat was 23 feb.
> 
> However im still worried because all my symptoms have stopt.:cry: and now i got to wait till the 9th a re scan and thats so far away wen ur so worried.
> 
> Wud u c a heartbeat at 5wks +5. she only did a belly scan not internal. B honest id jusy rather no ive comp lost hope now anyway. :cry:

:hugs: At 5 weeks I only saw a sac with an internal us and at 6 weeks again internal saw the hb. From what I have heard external us do not pick up the hb that early. It is good that they saw the fetal pole. I have my fxd for you and will be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

I dint think you would see a heart beat at that stage! I'm sure you will be still ok and your just not as far gone as you thought :) xx


----------



## crazae4u

lotsababies said:


> Also my pets have been acting strange...VERY clingy...which is getting very annoying. They have always been clingy (2 dogs and a cat) but it has gotten significantly worse over the last two weeks. O, the power of pheromones....:wacko:


OMG I'm going through the same thing. My dog has always preferred me to my husband but it has escalated to an all time crazy high. If I leave the room, she now follows me and sits outside the door until I come out. She even barks if I take too long to come back! This has made frequent rest room trips a bit more of a hassle. :dohh:


----------



## munchkinlove

I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today!!!! My scan is in one week exactally.....getting really nervous!!!! I felt awful Tuesday and Wednesday but fine yesterday and so far today......I'm worried something is up.....my boobs are sore still and I'm still exhausted so I'm hoping it's all a good sign .....just trying to pass the time until my scan next week I hope I get to hear my little beans heartbeat:)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

munchkinlove said:


> I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today!!!! My scan is in one week exactally.....getting really nervous!!!! I felt awful Tuesday and Wednesday but fine yesterday and so far today......I'm worried something is up.....my boobs are sore still and I'm still exhausted so I'm hoping it's all a good sign .....just trying to pass the time until my scan next week I hope I get to hear my little beans heartbeat:)

That is so exciting! Happy 6 weeks.


----------



## future hopes

well just re tested and it was faint where as b4 they were really really dark. even wen i tested on the 16 june it was dark so not looking good. really dont wanna m/c but its looking to heading that way. loss of symptoms now tests not dark. goin from first day of lmp im 7wks tommorow. but doin that calculater thing on phone wen i had to put my cycle lengh as well ast first day of lmp it said im 5+5. didnt really wanna b put back that far cuz now got even longer to worry, however id rather that than lose my baby, but its not looking good ladies:nope::cry: 

no blood loss as of yet but if i am about to m/c i wish it wud just get on with it cuz at least ill no where i stand then:cry:


----------



## F0xybabe

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I was wondering why my kitties are being all lovey dovey extra strong these days haha... now I know
> 
> Well I am having very bad headaches every morning now.. and the only symptoms still around are tiredness, headaches, achy bones and well.. extreme thirst.. anyone else with the thirst thingy?
> 
> i had really bad headaches in the first few weeks , boobs are still killing me, my joints and bones are always sore and do seem really thirsty but cant drink too much:shrug:lolClick to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... I am very thirsty, dry mouth but my tummy is full of water I cant have any more.. so I try milk.. or juice.. and still really cant drink more than that.. what's going on? :shrug:Click to expand...

If you're like me the only thing that will quench your thirst is soda! I was sooo thirsty all the time and drank lots of water, and then one day I had a small glass of my o/h's pepsi and I was in heaven! It was soooo satisfying!

Too bad we're not allowed very much of it!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> well just re tested and it was faint where as b4 they were really really dark. even wen i tested on the 16 june it was dark so not looking good. really dont wanna m/c but its looking to heading that way. loss of symptoms now tests not dark. goin from first day of lmp im 7wks tommorow. but doin that calculater thing on phone wen i had to put my cycle lengh as well ast first day of lmp it said im 5+5. didnt really wanna b put back that far cuz now got even longer to worry, however id rather that than lose my baby, but its not looking good ladies:nope::cry:
> 
> no blood loss as of yet but if i am about to m/c i wish it wud just get on with it cuz at least ill no where i stand then:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## F0xybabe

lotsababies said:


> My dreams are getting weird. Anyone else having this? I dreamed last night that I went to the restroom and had period blood when I wiped. In my dream I said out loud "O, I can't have my period I'm pregnant!" and it all cleared up...I have never had a lucid dream before last night so it was really weird. Felt like I was going loopy :loopy:

Same here! I keep having sex dreams :/ of everyone and anyone my brain can think of at the time. I've had dreams about my best friend, my clients from work, etc! So random, never had weird dreams like that this much.


----------



## Best step mum

crazae4u said:


> lotsababies said:
> 
> 
> Also my pets have been acting strange...VERY clingy...which is getting very annoying. They have always been clingy (2 dogs and a cat) but it has gotten significantly worse over the last two weeks. O, the power of pheromones....:wacko:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm going through the same thing. My dog has always preferred me to my husband but it has escalated to an all time crazy high. If I leave the room, she now follows me and sits outside the door until I come out. She even barks if I take too long to come back! This has made frequent rest room trips a bit more of a hassle. :dohh:Click to expand...

We are exactly the same although my dog has always followed me every where around the house, I am just a bit worried about him constantly wanting to be beside me, he is a 5.5 stone labrador so I'm afraid that he will do some damage.

One of my cats keeps lying beside me on the sofa every night wanting cuddles, which is not like him. 

Is this normal for animals to react like this?


----------



## Seity

Saw jellybean this morning everything looked good.
I suppose now I have to acknowledge it's really real and I'm going to have to have two terrors in my life. :argh:
 



Attached Files:







jellybean_8weeks.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 139


----------



## lotsababies

Best step mum said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotsababies said:
> 
> 
> Also my pets have been acting strange...VERY clingy...which is getting very annoying. They have always been clingy (2 dogs and a cat) but it has gotten significantly worse over the last two weeks. O, the power of pheromones....:wacko:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm going through the same thing. My dog has always preferred me to my husband but it has escalated to an all time crazy high. If I leave the room, she now follows me and sits outside the door until I come out. She even barks if I take too long to come back! This has made frequent rest room trips a bit more of a hassle. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We are exactly the same although my dog has always followed me every where around the house, I am just a bit worried about him constantly wanting to be beside me, he is a 5.5 stone labrador so I'm afraid that he will do some damage.
> 
> One of my cats keeps lying beside me on the sofa every night wanting cuddles, which is not like him.
> 
> Is this normal for animals to react like this?Click to expand...

Everything I have read says it is normal. Animals can smell/feel the change in hormones, and further on, evidence has shown they can hear the heartbeat. As annoying as it is, it gives me a strange reassurance that all is well.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe... Congrats Seity! :happydance:
Great scan pic!


----------



## future hopes

well just tested again because i havent drank for a b it and it came up boom dark. really wish i new wat was happening. why didnt she do the internal scan she wud of seen more then. cant believe ive got to sit here stewing for another 10 days. i just wanna know is my baby alive or am i gonna m/c:growlmad:

ive just done another one of those calculation date things on a phone app and it came up im 5wks pluss 6 days so 6 wks tommorow. really thought i was gonna b 8 wks tommorow but now acording to these calculation things where u have to put ur lmp and also ur cycle length its saying im only 5+6. im kinda happy because that prob explains why she cudent c a heartbeat she wud of if she wud of done the internal scan but she was in to much of a rush and was v cold. its so horrible not knowing wats happening and now i got to play the wikid waiting game till jul 9th. it just seems like a lifetime away.:nope:


----------



## Seity

It can be light if your hcg is too high. Have you heard of the hook test. Basically, you dilute your pee and it'll show up dark, but otherwise it'll be super faint. FX'd all is well for your FH!


----------



## future hopes

no not heard of that. i think the test i did earlier was really pale because of all the fluids they pumped into me through a drip so think iit was watered down my pee was really clear wen i did that test to. but wen i just did the other test my pee was a little darker and it came up darker than control. had my levels checked in hospital and they were all good.

im just hoping were im alot earlier than i thought thats why she cudnt c the heartbeat, they norm do a internal but because she cud c the fetel pole by just using the normol belly scan she didnt bother, wish she did do internal cuz that wud of bean clearer and i mite of got to c a heart beat. i just dont wanna go on the 9th and they say sorry still no heartbeat and ur baby stopt growing at 5 wks im so so so worried. and 10 days is a very long time to wait wen ur feeling so worried. 

not puting any tickers up again untill i know everything is ok:cry:


----------



## SweetPea0903

If you go to the ER they may do an emergency ultrasound... Or request another one. You would think they would have to do one if you insist on one...


----------



## future hopes

thats were i was lastnight hun i stayed in over bight and they scaned this morning. getting major period pains now in back and front but hoping its stretching pains feels very carampy tho:cry:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Oh right... Sorry... I would call your doctor or whoever you are seeing and demand answers and a scan. Its not right for them to leave you in the dark.


----------



## fides

oh, future hopes, really hoping everything's okay, hun. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

im getting awfull pains now in the overys and shooting across rite at the bottom of tummy my back aches to. no blood. hoping its stretching pains feels kinda sharp and crampy. no symptoms either they have all vanished really not looking good is it:cry:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I had really bad back pains the other day that felt similar future. I'm fine now, had no bleeding. I know it's hard, but try not to stress and get upset. That's not healthy for the baby either. Try a heating pad... It may help. Also, sleep with a pillow between your legs. It helps ease back pain.


----------



## SweetPea0903

It could be back pain radiating into the front. That's how mine felt.


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> im getting awfull pains now in the overys and shooting across rite at the bottom of tummy my back aches to. no blood. hoping its stretching pains feels kinda sharp and crampy. no symptoms either they have all vanished really not looking good is it:cry:

I'm so sorry for everything your going through! Praying everything is ok with the baby... :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

munchkinlove said:


> I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today!!!!

I'm 6 weeks today also!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My nausea seems to get the worst from about 4pm onwards anyone else similar? i keep looking at baby things but everything i look at is for boys same as my mum and my best friend:shrug:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hey whisper... I love your siggy!


----------



## future hopes

thank u hun well i got no bleeding at all. all my pubic bone at the front feels all bruised wen pushed i had this with my son from 10wks turned out it was spd where ur pelvis stretches a bit to fast. i was on crutches from 30 weeks. ive just had a walk around and sat bak down the pain s r all low down and feels like a stitch like pain so it cud b my utrus stretching for the baby. i thoughti was like 8 wks but because i never calculated my cycle length and mine is long 36 days so acording to a pregnancy week tracker that u have to put the first day of ur last priod pluss ur cycle length and it calculated me to b 5+6 not 7+6 like i thought. so iim like one day behinde u. my duedate was the 16th feb now its the 24th. acording to that thing.

wander if anyone else has had stretching pain and how they wud describe it. mine is feels like crampy sharp and stitch llike. im preying its just strechhiing pains and not the start of a m/c. xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Mom To 2 said:


> munchkinlove said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today!!!!
> 
> I'm 6 weeks today also!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hey whisper... I love your siggy!

thank you im just about to make a new one getting a bit bored of that one now:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> thank u hun well i got no bleeding at all. all my pubic bone at the front feels all bruised wen pushed i had this with my son from 10wks turned out it was spd where ur pelvis stretches a bit to fast. i was on crutches from 30 weeks. ive just had a walk around and sat bak down the pain s r all low down and feels like a stitch like pain so it cud b my utrus stretching for the baby. i thoughti was like 8 wks but because i never calculated my cycle length and mine is long 36 days so acording to a pregnancy week tracker that u have to put the first day of ur last priod pluss ur cycle length and it calculated me to b 5+6 not 7+6 like i thought. so iim like one day behinde u. my duedate was the 16th feb now its the 24th. acording to that thing.
> 
> wander if anyone else has had stretching pain and how they wud describe it. mine is feels like crampy sharp and stitch llike. im preying its just strechhiing pains and not the start of a m/c. xxx

ive had pains like that since around a week b4 my bfp they got so bad they my doc prescribed magnesium to help them, i had a scan around 5 weeks 2 days i think it was and all we saw was the sac and yolk sac no baby or heartbeat wasnt until this week we saw baba and hearbeat:cloud9:


----------



## Diamonddust

WhisperOfHope said:


> My nausea seems to get the worst from about 4pm onwards anyone else similar? i keep looking at baby things but everything i look at is for boys same as my mum and my best friend:shrug:

Constant sickness here, I've been off all week with it I had to go to the GP today and I'm on tablets to help deal with the nausea, I'm signed off another week having to keep my fluid intake up, and I feel pretty crap :-( all worth it mind x


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

I'm not sure, but I may be in the February club! lol I am 5 weeks, about. Online calculators show my due date as February 28th..... We'll see!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: Hope you start feeling better really soon diamond.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

LuvMy3Babies said:


> I'm not sure, but I may be in the February club! lol I am 5 weeks, about. Online calculators show my due date as February 28th..... We'll see!

Congrats and welcome!
Wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> :hugs: Hope you start feeling better really soon diamond.

:hugs: thanks Blue Eyes, I keep myself going by knowing little bean is happy, I wouldn't feel this crap if the hormones wast raging! I do hope the med's help I'd like to go back to work soon!


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

Thanks Blue eyes!

Diamond I hope you feel better! CONGRATS on the BFP!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

Whisper Of Hope

thank u so much u have made me feel more positive now. ill b 6 wks tommorow goin by that calculater thing which has to b rite hence them not c in much, if i was 8 wks like i thought im sure they wud of seen it all.

really gutting going back to the 6 wk stage means longer to worry but like i said thats much better than a m/c.

just have to sit tight now. my due date wont b the 9th or 16th now it will b the 24th feb.

not that that matters it was changes at the 12 week scan lol.


did it hurt u if u pressed where it hurt cuz it is me. my pubic bone and groin feels awfull. dont want that dreaded spd again thats nasty. xx:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> Whisper Of Hope
> 
> thank u so much u have made me feel more positive now. ill b 6 wks tommorow goin by that calculater thing which has to b rite hence them not c in much, if i was 8 wks like i thought im sure they wud of seen it all.
> 
> really gutting going back to the 6 wk stage means longer to worry but like i said thats much better than a m/c.
> 
> just have to sit tight now. my due date wont b the 9th or 16th now it will b the 24th feb.
> 
> not that that matters it was changes at the 12 week scan lol.
> 
> 
> did it hurt u if u pressed where it hurt cuz it is me. my pubic bone and groin feels awfull. dont want that dreaded spd again thats nasty. xx:hugs:

Sounds like what I was experiencing yesterday. The pain was caused by the cyst I have on my right ovary. They said they found cyst right? Apparently cysts will not harm a baby they just cause the mom discomfort.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> Whisper Of Hope
> 
> thank u so much u have made me feel more positive now. ill b 6 wks tommorow goin by that calculater thing which has to b rite hence them not c in much, if i was 8 wks like i thought im sure they wud of seen it all.
> 
> really gutting going back to the 6 wk stage means longer to worry but like i said thats much better than a m/c.
> 
> just have to sit tight now. my due date wont b the 9th or 16th now it will b the 24th feb.
> 
> not that that matters it was changes at the 12 week scan lol.
> 
> 
> did it hurt u if u pressed where it hurt cuz it is me. my pubic bone and groin feels awfull. dont want that dreaded spd again thats nasty. xx:hugs:

ive never really pressed it lol i get the pain every day tho andworse when i dont take the magnesium my doc said its normal as the uterus has a hell of a lot of growing to do in the first few weeks injust a few short weeks ive gone from having a tiny poppy seed size baby to a blueberry :haha:


----------



## future hopes

thank u girls
yeah i swear she said something about a cyst on my rite overy think she said its small tho. the pains ive had today r like on the other side but sounds like that cud b just stretching pains. 

im feeling a bit more positive now after being on here. i tried talking to my partner about it but us womon r so much better to chat to cuz we all understand.. 
im gonna keep on using the tests ive got and make sure them lines stay dark that will keep me goin till the 9th lol. xxxxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So glad to read you are feeling more optimistic.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## future hopes

will do flower.

hay at least where im only 6 wks ill still b able to stay with u girls also i will prob b induced earlier so being put back a wk or to will give me more chance of having baby in feb still and not jan. mind u even if they decide to induce in jan ill still stay with u guys, anyway thats a long way off yet i dont know wat there do with me. i gone full term with the othere and there were all good sizes my 2nd being the bigest at 9lbs lol. but its likely ill b induced early with this one becuase i only had my liver transplant 16 months ago my scar is huge. everyone gasps wen they c it. i hate it but i no without it id b 6feet under now. so im thankfull. and i really believe this baby is a little miricle.

really hope i have some great news to tell u all wen i have my next scan xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Some may call me stupid, but I bought a pram today :happydance: Needed a double so it can fit LO in there too, it was 50% off in Mothercare because it was clearance and I got the Britax B Dual...and I absolutely love it! So excited! Just hope nothing goes wrong and I have to return it :( xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant hun! :happydance: I'm going to get a Obaby Zezu, my pelvis isn't strong enough to push a double so going to have DD or new baby in the carrier and the other in the pram.

Well OH just got back with my new pills, the calcium pills are HUGE and need to be chewed :sick:


----------



## smileyfaces

The obaby Zezu are lovely :) I wanted a tandem, its where one is at the front and one is at the back, but both seats can come off and be switched and swapped and stuff, love it! Xxx


----------



## magrace

looks fab!!! I dont know what im getting as my daughter is 5 so she'll be almost 6 when babe comes... she can walk lol


----------



## Newt4

We bought a doubles kit when we bought the first stroller but we just bought a single chariot and now I have to get a double lol.


----------



## Wiggler

My main problem is if its a boy I know i'm going to want a new baby carrier, my one is purple and girly :rofl: I am already hinting to OH about how good the Ergo is, hopefully he will give in :rofl: x x x


----------



## Newt4

love my ergo! Im bugging mine for a trampoline. The one with the safety net all around. I can zip in my toddler and not have to chase her all time time lol.


----------



## Seity

My son is 2 and will be almost 3 when this one comes along. He walks everywhere and even when he was little we basically never used the stroller, so I'm sure the single we have will be fine for our needs.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My daughter will be 26/7 months when the new baby is born, she is a pretty independent little person now and walks most places - I will probably buy a buggy board or something to attach to my Silvercross but I dont think we will need a double :flower:


----------



## MrsReiver

I've been collecting carriers since we started TTC (used a stretchy and pouch with DS - never graduated past them.) I have a Storch and Patapum I used for my minded kids out on loan; and a Hopp stretchy stashed in a wardrobe. I have my eye on a Hopp Tye which I think I'll ask Santa for. Unless I can persuade DH to get me an Ocah from Kerry :happydance: 

I decided on our pram when Cosatto released pics of the Giggle the same day we found out we were expecting - it was fate!!

Been looking at 3D scans around us, we're looking at a gender scan in September - it all seems so soon. Summer holidays started here today, and as I'm a childminder those 7 weeks will fly in so fast so before you know it August is here and we'll be well into our second trimester! Scary stuff.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My kids are 6 and 8, I literally have NO baby stuff at all! LOL.

I wont be buying a pushchair yet as I REALLLLLY want a cam, I had all crappy stuff for my other 2 and I said to FOB all I want is a nice pram and I do alot of walking so its worth it (haha). 

Hoping to move house next week! The stress is killing me!

Told one of my friends today, felt nice to tell someone!

How are you all xxx


----------



## Seity

I won't need it for a while yet, but once I finally start to get some kind of belly, I'm totally buying this maternity shirt:
https://i1.cpcache.com/product/420223882/i_can_make_more_in_my_tummy_tshirt.jpg?color=Black&height=350&width=350


----------



## Wiggler

I managed to eat dinner today. Not trying that again :sick: :haha: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no wriggler :(


----------



## Wiggler

Not really helped by the MASSIVE chewable calcium pill I had to take too, but I've had a bit of a panic day so the nausea is very welcome. 

Didn't get contacted about the scan today, not sure how they will get in touch, I assume they would have get the referral today? x x x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Seity said:


> It can be light if your hcg is too high. Have you heard of the hook test. Basically, you dilute your pee and it'll show up dark, but otherwise it'll be super faint. FX'd all is well for your FH!

I just did this last week :) This is what I came up with. The top are just pee, the bottom two are with water
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope they contact you soon hun, It still does not feel real for me! x


----------



## Wiggler

Is anyone thinking of names yet? I am finding it so much harder this time, I am quite fussy when it comes to names :haha: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am fussy with names, we have a certain boys name but no girls name x Boys are always named after family members here xx


----------



## MrsReiver

We've had names for both genders picked out since after DS was born. 

DH has a new job and yesterday opened a file which had our girl's name written in massive letters at the top of the page. Another sign? :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^6 wow fab sign.

I had names picked out for DD but changed when she was 3 weeks old so I dont think about names now, I will choose when the baby is born (nearly wrote she!)


----------



## Wiggler

I had boys and girls names picked since madam was born, but then we we had the miscarriages so I don't feel right using them.

I found a few that I loooove but they are really popular and I don't want them to go to school and have 5 other friends with the same name in their class :haha: But then again I don't want them to have a really uncommon name, I very rarely meet poeple with my name and I always got picked on because of it. x x x


----------



## MrsReiver

Wiggler said:


> I had boys and girls names picked since madam was born, but then we we had the miscarriages so I don't feel right using them.

Strangely we never thought of the last baby as either of the names picked out, and after we learned of the miscarriage I immediately had a name come to mind that we had never ever considered before. Very strange. 

I do understand though, as I very clearly have an identity for the baby we lost and I could never use that name again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is Matthew and only one in his class (of 32!) He always has been too right since preschool! 
My daughter has 2 Clemmies in her class (Clementine) and 2 boys called Rex in the year!

I dont think you can ever be sure. Mine both have "common" names but I see loads of Rubys online but again she is only Ruby in her school year! x


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm only thinking up boys names...I am 100% positive I will have a boy! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm a Sasha and almost never see poeple with my name online or offline :haha: x x x


----------



## Seity

I can't even begin to ponder names until I know the gender and I'm far too impatient to wait until the birth to find out the gender, so after my 20 week scan my OH and I will get serious and compare lists.

Wiggler - I'm surprised, Sasha isn't that uncommon of a name.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awwww I loveeeee the name sasha (its my dogs name!- Not saying its a dogs name lol but I never thought I would have anymore kids and it was my girls name!) xx love it. My names Emmalou and hate it as people spell it emma-lou lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Funnily enough I ALWAYS here of dogs called Sasha :haha:

Urgh orange juice isn't helping this evening, just giving me heartburn :rofl: x x x


----------



## jme84

I had my scan this morning. Was so excited to hear the little heart beat it brought tears to my eyes. Then I looked over and Dh and saw his huge smile and I really cried. I am measuring at 7w and 6 days which makes sense cause I o late. I am so excited.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww :cloud9: Glad the scan went well! x x x


----------



## Seity

Congrats on your scan jme84!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

jme84 said:


> I had my scan this morning. Was so excited to hear the little heart beat it brought tears to my eyes. Then I looked over and Dh and saw his huge smile and I really cried. I am measuring at 7w and 6 days which makes sense cause I o late. I am so excited.

Awe... congrats.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad scan went well xx


----------



## Lindylou

Glad the scan went well jme. 

We haven't discussed names really. Dh keeps saying his favourite footballers name...... It ain't happening!!! I really have no idea where to start with what baby stuff to buy. Mum got me a gorgeous blanket yesterday though.


----------



## Wiggler

Pretty certain I heard the pacenta again, I had another listen to my arteries too and the placenta was a lot softer and swooshier than that. Going to give my poor doppler a rest for a while now :haha: x x x


----------



## Kdk24

OH and I have had a boy name picked out before we even started ttc. Now that it's real life (me being preggo) I kind of hate the name, it's so popular and I hate that!
I have 4 boys names and 4 girls names. I'm staying team yellow unless OH can change my mind. Just keeping our little one a secret is killing him. Ideally, I'd like to pick the name once I see the little one. I think this whole process is a miracle/blessing and I don't want to taint it with expectations!


----------



## joo

Hi girls. I've been MIA, just read through 6 pages *phew!* 

Can't believe loads of you have had scans already! It's so exciting! 

I had my 1st doctors appointment yesterday. He didn't do a test or anything but he gave me one of those books & a prescription for folic acid. 

Question for you ladies in the UK: how do you get free prescriptions? This is my 1st time but I was kind of under the impression when you're pregnant you get free prescriptions & dental care. On my prescription it doesn't gave a price but doesn't say it's free either, on the back you can tick a box that says maternity exemption certificate but my doc didn't give me one of those :shrug:

Xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

You should be given a form to fill out for a maternity exemption card x x x


----------



## joo

Thank you hun, do you know where I can get one? Did my doc forget to give me it or do I need to send off for one? Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I was given one by my doctor but your MW might give you one. x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

We have girl and Boy name picked out but i keep refering to baby as a he:haha: maybe subconsiouse or just going nuts


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can also tick the box on the back before you get your card.

Morning ladies, How are you all?

School fayre today so hope its not to hot as dont know how many more of the " you look white, are you ok?" comments I can take!


----------



## MrsReiver

Yeah you can tick the box before you get your card - if I remember correctly the form is a MatB1. Or you could just move to Scotland where all our prescriptions are free :happydance::happydance:


----------



## joo

Thank you for answering my question ladies! I'm sure I'll have many more in the next 8 months xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

This heat is yucky today making me feel so urgh just walked to town and back and almost died in the heat:dohh:


----------



## char63

hi there,
Was just wondering if anyone else's boobs may hurt one day and the next not be so bad? I know im obsessing but im finding it difficult not to. 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## FutureBaby2

PLease add me to feb 24th thanks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh some days my boobs are worse than others x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Just eight weeks today and had a private scan. Saw the heart beating, little arm and leg buds and it moved! Yolk sac and ovaries look normal. Amazing, feel totally reassured.
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Diamonddust

ClaireJ23 said:


> Just eight weeks today and had a private scan. Saw the heart beating, little arm and leg buds and it moved! Yolk sac and ovaries look normal. Amazing, feel totally reassured.

Lovely scan pic  where about in surrey are you? What's your EDD?


----------



## Lindylou

Clairej- was the scan really clear? The pic looks fab. I'm paying private for a scan on Monday. So nervous. Hoping and praying it will be ok.


----------



## Haidee

Hi there,

At long last after mc, I'm due on 25 Feb 2013!!! Yeah, so happy to have a group to join!!


----------



## PixieM

Hi ladies,

Can I join please ? Due 21st of Feb currently 6 weeks 1 day pregnant after having my son 7 years ago, thanks to clomid :) sadly the first round resulted in a m/c so I'm hoping this one sticks :)

Does anyone else get sore ribs and have really hard breasts? mine are like rocks and hurt so much!!

x


----------



## lotsababies

Haidee!! My husband is from Pretoria :) h/h 9 months! 

Welcome pixee and h/h 9 months!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats and welcome haidee and pixie.
Wishing you both a H&H 9 months


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome everyone xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Diamonddust said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Just eight weeks today and had a private scan. Saw the heart beating, little arm and leg buds and it moved! Yolk sac and ovaries look normal. Amazing, feel totally reassured.
> 
> Lovely scan pic  where about in surrey are you? What's your EDD?Click to expand...

Hello There, 

In Caterham, East Surrey. EDD 9th Feb based on LMP and 12th Feb based on this recent scan. Will wait for 12 week scan (31st July) for more accuracy. 

Claire


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lindylou said:


> Clairej- was the scan really clear? The pic looks fab. I'm paying private for a scan on Monday. So nervous. Hoping and praying it will be ok.

Photo doesn´t do it justice. We got to see lots of different images and get a good view of the heart beating and measure it. Was really amazing. I was so nervous before today, I´m sure you will be fine too.


----------



## mrsswaffer

5 days until my scan! I'm so nervous!!! Eeeep!


----------



## Katerpillar

Hello! Can I please join? :wave: I have worked out I am due 4th February but have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday where it will hopefully be confirmed.

I am so excited :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Katerpillar said:


> Hello! Can I please join? :wave: I have worked out I am due 4th February but have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday where it will hopefully be confirmed.
> 
> I am so excited :happydance:

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies!

Today hasn't been brilliant for me, I feel awful, have hardly eaten and as I hardly slept last night I am shattered too, but now I can't sleep :hissy: Urgh, hopefully tomorrow is a better day x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

School fayre today- eesh was busy!

Managed to escape though but had hideous headache! x


----------



## BabyDeacon

thought is make a pic .. google images edited a bit.... what do u think??

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







love-bugs.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sparkes

Is anyone else in agony with a bad back? Propped up with 7 pillows and it's still like dull aching....:cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome new ladies. 

Wiggler- I feel rotten today. Felt ok when I woke up but exhausted tonight and feel light headed. Feels horrible.


----------



## Sparkes

Lindylou said:


> Welcome new ladies.
> 
> Wiggler- I feel rotten today. Felt ok when I woke up but exhausted tonight and feel light headed. Feels horrible.

Where in merseyside are you Hun?? I'm in aughton (Ormskirk ways)


----------



## PinkP

Hi Feb Mamas to be!!! 

How exciiiiiting is this!?! 

Can i plz join?! I've worked out am due 20th feb .. all to be confirmed but am so very 
happy & excited!!! I have a beautiful 10 month old boy and was very blessed tp have him .. and now im gonna have number 2!!


----------



## Newt4

Anyone experience big blood spots in the whites of the eyes? I have one in each eye. I think they are from puking but Im getting them checked out.


----------



## Seity

They are burst blood vessels. Nothing they can do. It'll just have to heal on it's own. I got them from coughing too hard before.


----------



## wamommy

I just read through some of this thread, and it sounds like a bunch of great ladies :D

I'm due February 14th (yay!), which was just confirmed at an early scan. The relief of seeing the heartbeat was SO great that I decided ask to join you guys in this journey!

Hope all is well with everyone tonight, and I'm so glad to have other women to share this wonky adventure with.


----------



## Lindylou

Sparkes said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Where in merseyside are you Hun?? I'm in aughton (Ormskirk ways)
> 
> Hi sparkes. I live in Woolton Village Liverpool. Which hospital will you be going to?Click to expand...


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey wamommy! Lovely to see you here! Such great news about your scan :thumbup:


----------



## Katiekg

I don't know when I am due, but it's almost definitely in February. I am waiting to hear when my 1st scan is, should be in the next two weeks. I am either 6 weeks or 9 weeks. It's driving me mad not knowing!! Is there anyway to tell with symptoms?

I had a period on the 28th April, then I though i had another one on the 20th May (a week early which is pretty abnormal for me) and it didn't start properly, and I don't remember how long it lasted.

Also I know I could have conveived on Sunday 6th May, and i'm not sure if/when we Dtd at the beginning of June. So I have almost convinced myself that im 9 weeks rather than 6 but I want to know for sure!! 

This will be my first baby (hopefully) I had a miscarriage two 1/2 years ago at 9 weeks, but it had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I definitely feel ALOT more pregnant this time.

Has anyone else not known when they are due?

Hope it ok posting here, didn't know where was best!


----------



## LunaLauryn

Got my booking appt today ladies! I am very excited to be on the books again :D x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

To the lady with back ache at 7 weeks, I have this now and then too! Other ladies have said its body adjusting, mine was almost like period pain!

6 weeks till my first doc appt! x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm 6 weeks today, and finally getting relief from the nausea in the form of vomiting! I feel so much better! Haha!


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, I've just finished my night shifts for this week and I'm feeling soooo sick. it's like a permanent hangover without the fun of drinking too much wine :( How are you guys x


----------



## Wiggler

Just had a phonecall from the MW (On a Sunday! I nearly had a heart attack :haha:) my booking in appointment is on 11th July :happydance:

Tiredness has reached a new level today, I kept myself busy this morning and since then I have been like a zombie :haha: I can't wait til wednesday when OH is off work so I can sleep. x x x


----------



## babydreams85

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, I've just finished my night shifts for this week and I'm feeling soooo sick. it's like a permanent hangover without the fun of drinking too much wine :( How are you guys x

That is a perfect way to describe it...ughh. I am waking up in the middle of the night now sick as a dog...and have horrible nausea and heartburn the majority of the day. Constant headache. It's EXACTLY like having a bad hangover! The only time I feel great is when I take an afternoon nap for an hour...then I get about 30 mins of relief for some reason right after I wake up. I get nauseous because I'm hungry and I think i want to eat, then I take about 5 bites and I'm sick again and can't look at that food anymore. I usually love meat but haven't been able to eat it in a week and a half. :( 

Tomorrow is my scan and I am so nervous. After my losses and the spotting this time I can't help but think the worst. Plllleeeaaassseee have a strong little heartbeat tomorrow baby!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Got all my fingers crossed you see a lovely sticky beany tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck tomorrow baby dreams, fxd for you!
I also have another scan tomorrow.
Hopefully we both come back with awesome
news and beautiful scan pics


----------



## Blue eyes 81

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm 6 weeks today, and finally getting relief from the nausea in the form of vomiting! I feel so much better! Haha!

Happy six weeks!
Glad to hear you are feeling better :flower:.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> Just had a phonecall from the MW (On a Sunday! I nearly had a heart attack :haha:) my booking in appointment is on 11th July :happydance:
> 
> Tiredness has reached a new level today, I kept myself busy this morning and since then I have been like a zombie :haha: I can't wait til wednesday when OH is off work so I can sleep. x x x

:wohoo: yay only 10 days to go.
Can't wait to hear about it. Will you have a scan that day?


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait!!!! :happydance:

No, my scan will be sometime in the next week I think, just waiting for a phone call from the hospital. Hopefully I will get a call tomorrow, OH needs time off work to watch the kids while I have the scan as I don't want to take them with me in case its not brilliant news. x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> I can't wait!!!! :happydance:
> 
> No, my scan will be sometime in the next week I think, just waiting for a phone call from the hospital. Hopefully I will get a call tomorrow, OH needs time off work to watch the kids while I have the scan as I don't want to take them with me in case its not brilliant news. x x x

That's so exciting! :happydance:
I'm sure everything will go great at your scan!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck babydreams and blue eyes. I'm having a scan tomorrow fx everything is ok for us all!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Lindylou said:


> Good luck babydreams and blue eyes. I'm having a scan tomorrow fx everything is ok for us all!

So exciting :happydance: so many of us have scans tomorrow and in the following week.
Good luck to you too!


----------



## Seity

Good luck with the scans tomorrow.
I'm happy that I can find the baby's heatbeat at home on my doppler now. :thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Seity said:


> Good luck with the scans tomorrow.
> I'm happy that I can find the baby's heatbeat at home on my doppler now. :thumbup:

Congrats that is so exciting!
I wishing I had a Doppler and could hear peanuts heart beat at home.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

my EDD is Feb.6.2013


----------



## Blue eyes 81

MrsBabyBump said:


> my EDD is Feb.6.2013

Congrats!
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## LunaLauryn

Wiggler said:


> Just had a phonecall from the MW (On a Sunday! I nearly had a heart attack :haha:) my booking in appointment is on 11th July :happydance:
> 
> Tiredness has reached a new level today, I kept myself busy this morning and since then I have been like a zombie :haha: I can't wait til wednesday when OH is off work so I can sleep. x x x

Oh my! I have the same as you, other than I had my first app today! But tiredness really hit this afternoon! I'm really looking forward to wed when my oh is off work! :D x


----------



## Wiggler

The only downside to Wednesday is both the kids have their jabs that day :cry: So going to have 2 screaming kiddos after its done :( Poor bubbas. x x x


----------



## WildHeart

Hi ladies hope I'm not to late in wanting to join I was predicted to be 12 weeks going by my LMP went for scan on Thursday and was told I'm only 8 weeks 2 days! I had worked it out to be about that though as this was only my second cycle after coming of BC! The sonographer said she couldn't give me a due date till my 12 week scan which I would need again! But I worked it out on online calendars and my EDD from
Them is 5th February! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

Can I join as well? EDD is Feb 15. I see some of the other ladies I know out there, hello!


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck to all the other ladies with scans this week! Like blue eyes said, hopefully we will all come back with great news!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im moving!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE got the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Im moving!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE got the house!!!!!!!!

That is great news! :wohoo:
Congrats!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening ladies... Cautiously joining you all :cloud9:

Here's a short version of background lol...

Been trying for nearly 3 years, fell pregnant in February this year, went to a 12 week routine scan and told I had a blighted ovum and sac measure 7 weeks 5 days, I was also told it looked like a possible molar pregnancy, and so I had a d&c 2 days later on the 27th of april.

Come end of may I still had positive tests and didn't feel very well, I was concerned of retained products that the d&c may of left, so the doctor gave me tablets. Those didn't work and I went back... So she ordered bloods and scan to be done on the 13th of June.

Come 7th June, which was my 26th birthday, I did a Clearblue digital and got 1-2!.... So went for bloods and went for scan, after the scan I started bleeding :(... The 14th of June bleeding was wayyyy heavier and I lost a very large sized tissue/blood clot and thought for sure I miscarried :(... I kept testing and there were getting darker... Went back to the doctor on the 14th asked for another beta blood test on the 15th so I could know if it was going down or up... She refused to do anything untill 2 weeks time. She told me my 13th beta was 57!

All weekend I was bleeding, bright red and heavy... So the 18th, I went to a&e and there seen me took blood and it was 486 which was wayyyy higher than it should of been, so I went back on the 20th and it was only 624, so at this point I was told there's a possibility it's ectopic :(... The 22nd it was 1054! So the gyne doctor was more than happy.. And sent me for a scan on the 25th of June, which was exactly 2 months to the day that we found out we miscarried last time.... 

At first the scan looked odd, it looked like a deflated sac with a yolk sac inside... And thought oh no we have miscarried again :(... But in actual fact on a closer look, the yolk sac the sonographer was seeing was actually the gestational sac and that had contained a yolk sac... But what she first thought was a sac was actually blood, my uterus was full!.....

Consultant said to me, that I will bleed again, but whether or not I'll miscarry she doesn't know... So 3 days later I started bleeding again, but this time it's a horrible mucky brown colouring... 

My next scan is 11th of July....last scan put me about 5 weeks... So if I go by my chart for ovulation etc, then that makes me 21st of feb (which is the day I tested positive for my last pregnancy)... But this could all change lol... As I haven't had a period since my miscarriage to getting pregnant again x


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!

MF thats is brilliant news! :happydance:

Has everyone had a nice weekend? x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Is it to early for cravings?

I've wanted a big mac all day :dohh:

badmummyforwantingjunkfood ;)


----------



## Wiggler

It's never too early for cravings, I wanted a Mcdonalds for a few days so OH got me a striker burger thing. DISGUSTING!!!! :sick: What a waste of money :rofl:

I really really want a cheese and brocolli chicken lattice though, and I sent OH to Iceland to get me one and they don't sell them anymore :brat: :hissy: :cry: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I only crave pure orange!

Thanks all, so happy thats one stress at least, just sons statement to go now *gulp* xx


----------



## Wiggler

I will NEVER (until the sickness gets bad again :haha:) drink orange juice EVER AGAIN!!!!! I am sick of the stuff, its the only thing that cals the nausea but I'm really starting to hate it after drinking 2 cartons a day. :haha: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Me too :( It gets boring but its all I can face....oh and marmite!


----------



## joo

Before I found out I was pregnant I had a massive craving for coleslaw... I HATE coleslaw! We were getting a takeaway from the pizza shop and I was choosing my meal around the coleslaw because it was the most important thing. :haha: Yesterday I really wanted bonbons all day and caved in after tea time and took a walk to the shop to get some.


----------



## joo

Oh wow I'm also drinking OJ like it's going out of fashion! (My poor teeth)


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm Marmite, I was makine a sarnie the other day and almost cried as we have none in :haha:

I hope I get this call about the scan tomorrow, been having a panicky few days :( x x x


----------



## Sparkes

I was a vegetarian until I was pregnant with Belle. I hadn't eaten meat for 3 years, DH brought a bacon gap from a van at a car boot and I literally grabbed it out of his hands and ate the lot :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Sparkes

Why do my babies want fatty things!!! I don't want to put on 2.5 stone like I did last time :(


----------



## Wiggler

I have already decided when the nausea has gone and I can eat what I want again without gagging I am going onto a healthy diet, I am already overweight and I don't want to pile on too much weight. I lost loads of weight when I was pregnant with my daughter to begin with (not on purpose, I had just had the implant removed and was starting to lose the 4 stone it made me put on), and then stuffed my face near the end and piled it all back on :( x x x


----------



## BabyDeacon

with ryan i only put on 6-8 lbs i lost 4 lbs in the first 12 weeks (not thru sickness i dont know why) I wanna big bump!! with out the weight please :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Jealous!!!! I love you avatar! :cloud9:

Its not just the fat factor that is worrying me, my poor pelvis is already getting sore and the more I weigh the worse it will get. x x x


----------



## WildHeart

I wish I had cravings for something I just have no appetite atall! I did quite like tomato soup but had some yesterday went to get some shopping felt so sick with really bad wind cramps I hardly got any shopping then was sick out the van window on the way home and it was just tomato soup lol can't see me eating it any time soon!! Is anyone else having bad wind actually it's a bit TMI but I have it nearly all the time if I crouch down and stick my bum
In the air it gets rid of it but because I know this helpful tip I get the urge to get down on my knees everywhere hahahaha! Xxx


----------



## lotsababies

Yay! Two good pieces of news :) 

1. I am going to have a dating scan on Thursday when I have my first appointment! I'm excited to see the teeny beanie growing in there! 

2. We bought the UPPAbaby Vista today :) (stroller) I am crazy about it, and have been for a while. Well, we saw one in the color we liked, gently used for 40% of the retail cost! It is less than 9 months old :) YAY us! 

I'm SOOOO tired today, my face is covered in zits and it is miserable hot here...102 degrees! (Fahrenheit of course...) I am also very grumpy.

As for junk food...Fast food is all I want...I woke up absolutely DYING to have a bacon/egg/cheese bagel from Mcdonalds!! As much as possible I do force myself to eat healthily as I do NOT want to develop gestational diabetes, and being overweight puts me more at risk. 

I am living for Thursday and can hardly wait!! I am not worried about my little lovey but it will be nice to see it for the first time :)


----------



## Seity

I crave junk food/fast food. Luckily for me, I want to gain weight. I tried to with my son. Ate cheesecake and brownies all the time and only managed 26 lbs. I'm trying to gain 35 lbs this time around. I'm up 2.5 so far, which is a good start, but I'm still underweight.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you get scan soon wriggler xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

With my first son I put on 4 stone :blush:

Second son I put on 2 and half stone...


I guess I feel lucky as I never get morning sickness, with my last pregnancy/MC.... I had a lot of food aversions and only greasy food would help... But this time I feel "normal" and actually feel like I'm craving healthy food (which certainly isn't normal for me! Lol) x


----------



## Sparkes

Does anyone watch hollyoaks?? Just seen fridays episode, so sad :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone else thinking of keeping name/gender secret until baby is born? I got loads of comments about how my names were "horrible" last time and I don't want comments like that about the gender too so thinking about keeping it all to myself, with the exception of you lovelies of course :D x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Sparkes, I LOOOOVE Hollyoaks, I watch it all in advance on e4, was Fridays the on with the shock death? x x x


----------



## Sparkes

C4 Friday episode was the death, I have the first look one to watch now so another 30 minutes of this then Eastenders omnibus :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I just watch Hollyoaks, Casualty, Holby and the american stuff on E4.

The first look Hollyoaks is amazing! Very good acting by all. x x x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Wiggler said:


> Anyone else thinking of keeping name/gender secret until baby is born? I got loads of comments about how my names were "horrible" last time and I don't want comments like that about the gender too so thinking about keeping it all to myself, with the exception of you lovelies of course :D x x x

I'm terrible at keeping secrets! Hahaha... 

My boys names are unusual, daulton and Ashton... Most people were like hmmmm there different... But to be honest it took us 9 months to decide on their names, so there was staying


----------



## Sparkes

I told people the first name and my friend stole it :growlmad: and won't be doing the same. We are defiantly going to find out as soon as we can, if it's a boy we want to keep it as a surprise (I have all sisters, and DH is the only boy out of six) so it will be lovely surprise for everyone!! Although I think the chances are slim :(

Who is everyone/who have you told first??


----------



## PerpetualMama

Sparkes said:


> Is it to early for cravings?
> 
> I've wanted a big mac all day :dohh:
> 
> badmummyforwantingjunkfood ;)

Nope, I'm 7 + 2 and have been having cravings for a couple weeks. First it was bacon with chocolate so I cooked up three strips and wrapped pieces of hershey bar inside, then steak which quickly lost its appeal, then sausage pizza, then baked chicken with crispy salted skin, sweet potatoes, crushed pinapple and pumpkin pie. I eat whatever I crave right now because otherwise I have no appetite and at least I feel better for a little while after eating what I crave. I'm hungry all the time and the thought or smell of food turns my stomach. DH went clamming today so I made a quick clam chowder which went down quite nicely.


----------



## Wiggler

I've told my mum and 3 best friends, I have been through 2 MCs very recently so needed support and they have been fab apart from the "its too soon" comments. everyone else will find out after my 12 week scan.

Babee - I love your boys names! My two are called Dylan and Bethany x x x


----------



## Seity

We only like classic names, so we won't be keeping the gender or name a secret. I was so glad we found out the gender and had a name picked for our son because my husband's grandma died only 2 months before he was born and I like that she knew her first grandchild's name and gender before she passed on.


----------



## WildHeart

Sparkes just seen your hollyoaks post I actually thought about writing a post when I seen it!!! Can't believe it I loved Lyndsay! The whole week was pretty messed up with the stabbing I love hollyoaks it doesn't get enough credit though! Silas is back soon like next week or week after!!i love eastenders aswell but it's not so good right now xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls hope your all doing well!!

do any of you have bad m/s...i have all day sickness and its getting pretty bad-

what do you guys do to control/help it??

would greatly appreciate xo


----------



## Wiggler

Arrrgh TMI!!!

I need advice ladies, I haven't gone for a poo in a few days, and I am in a LOT of pain, I am sensitive to a lot of foods and have been eating them to help (pre preg these foods would give me the runs), but nope... help? x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Wiggler said:


> Arrrgh TMI!!!
> 
> I need advice ladies, I haven't gone for a poo in a few days, and I am in a LOT of pain, I am sensitive to a lot of foods and have been eating them to help (pre preg these foods would give me the runs), but nope... help? x x x

Prune juice and oranges usually get me going!!! I don't know if laxatives are safe to take??


----------



## Sparkes

WildHeart said:


> Sparkes just seen your hollyoaks post I actually thought about writing a post when I seen it!!! Can't believe it I loved Lyndsay! The whole week was pretty messed up with the stabbing I love hollyoaks it doesn't get enough credit though! Silas is back soon like next week or week after!!i love eastenders aswell but it's not so good right now xxx

You reckon?! I'm loving Eastenders at the moment!! 

Silas is supposed to be coming back in tomorrows episode!! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I was drinking OJ loads but it wasn't helping, looks like I'll have to ring the MW for Fibrogel tomorrow :cry: x x x


----------



## mrsparoline

Hi ladies, I feel safe enough now to jump in the 1st tri board! I'm due Feb 15. We've been technically trying for almost a full year, but after 6 months and a chemical I had given up charting and temping and all the craziness and we were just letting things happen so this was a happy surprise! I can't wait to go through all the ups and downs with y'all!


----------



## shocker

keepthefaithx said:


> hey girls hope your all doing well!!
> 
> do any of you have bad m/s...i have all day sickness and its getting pretty bad-
> 
> what do you guys do to control/help it??
> 
> would greatly appreciate xo

eating every two hours, eating only plain food - ie carbs and definatly nothing spicy, nausea/sea sickness wristbands (they sell them in boots!), fizzy drinks, making sure you dont get too tired, lots of water, avoid long journeys, try and keep yourself cool i found if i was the slightest bit too hot then it made it worse! Also if you find yourself unable to keep water down at any point or start getting diarrhea aswell then go to your gp immediately, I felt like I was over reacting when my ms got really really bad but ended up at the hospital being told I was lacking important vitamins and minerals, I've been taking anti sickness medication now for a few weeks and even though im still throwing up twice a day I feel 20 times better! Big hugs hun, I wouldnt wish it on anyone its so draining and very hard to keep cheerful when you feel so ill :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

So, today we were at Lowe's picking out decking stain to paint our front porch... I couldn't help but bring home sample cards with colors for our bundle of joy's room... I picked out some blues if it's a boy, and pinks/purples if its a girl... hehe...

Have my first appt tomorrow. Not doing an ultrasound until the 12th :(
Not really looking forward to tomorrows appt cuz they have to do a pap and all the history work up crap... blah.


----------



## Newt4

Hope your appointment goes well sweet.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wont be telling people the sex and knowing us, we wont have a name picked right away either. I like to see the baby first and see what name jumps at me.

When we named DD Ruby, everyone said it was a horrible name and then 2 yrs later it was at number 1 on the name lists (thanks to kaiser chiefs!) lol I still love her name and I hope I find another name I love just as much.


----------



## joo

I'm also going to keep the gender and names a secret. My mum is already going on spot which names she likes. I'm still going to find out the gender if I can though as I couldn't wait that long, no good with surprises xxxx


----------



## Diamonddust

shocker said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> hey girls hope your all doing well!!
> 
> do any of you have bad m/s...i have all day sickness and its getting pretty bad-
> 
> what do you guys do to control/help it??
> 
> would greatly appreciate xo
> 
> eating every two hours, eating only plain food - ie carbs and definatly nothing spicy, nausea/sea sickness wristbands (they sell them in boots!), fizzy drinks, making sure you dont get too tired, lots of water, avoid long journeys, try and keep yourself cool i found if i was the slightest bit too hot then it made it worse! Also if you find yourself unable to keep water down at any point or start getting diarrhea aswell then go to your gp immediately, I felt like I was over reacting when my ms got really really bad but ended up at the hospital being told I was lacking important vitamins and minerals, I've been taking anti sickness medication now for a few weeks and even though im still throwing up twice a day I feel 20 times better! Big hugs hun, I wouldnt wish it on anyone its so draining and very hard to keep cheerful when you feel so ill :hugs:Click to expand...

Shocker, I had to tell you diet coke, OMG it has been a life saver for me, I've been watching my intake due to the caffeine but 2 glasses a day has kept the nausea at bay! (oh hehehe it rhymes) I have a tiny glass first thing, and then I can get up no problems, also I've found roast chicken is my must have food I don't feel sick when I eat that! But the diet coke has worked wonders xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

I'mm not feeling to icky this morning luckily, I am soooo tired though, hopefully the kids will have a nap at the same time later so I can have a little sleep too :D 

Got my phone glued to my side this morning in case the hospital rings. :haha: 

How is everyone feeling this morning? x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I'mm not feeling to icky this morning luckily, I am soooo tired though, hopefully the kids will have a nap at the same time later so I can have a little sleep too :D
> 
> Got my phone glued to my side this morning in case the hospital rings. :haha:
> 
> How is everyone feeling this morning? x x x

exhausted slept 8 till 8 yet still so tired, we are going to look at flats this morn so hopefully will wake up a lil bit:haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not feeling sick at all now. Had a week of nausea but the tiredness is unbelievable! My dh wants to find out as soon as we can if it's a boy/girl but I don't want to know. As for names...not going there yet as he came up with one name which would scar a child for life ha ha. 
Got my scan at 1. Soooooo nervous!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck at you scan Lindy.


----------



## Nixilix

we didnt have a name decided til she came (well i was 7cm when we decided!) but i found the gender hard to keep a secret cause as soon as we knew we called her "her" or "she" all the time so i slipped up in front of people i didnt know!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Feeling the worst i have today in the whole preg so dizzy heades, super tired andfeel like imgoing to be sickevery few mins trying to clean the kitchen but not working as all the smells of food etc are hitting me :dohh::nope:


----------



## MrsReiver

Well I rang and told my fertility nurse the news, she was lovely and offered to fit us in for a scan in the next couple of weeks. Unfortunately it's going to be impossible so will have to be patient and wait for my booking in scan. It would have been lovely to have the peace of mind, but I am feeling really positive about this pregnancy - I just "feel more pregnant" than I did with the last baby.

I'm sure the summer holidays will fly in and before I know it I'll be looking at our beanie on an ultrasound.


----------



## WildHeart

Sparkes yeh it goes well boring sometimes lol! I always watch it though hahaha I watch coronation street aswell but that is ALWAYS boring hahah! Can't wait for silas to come back wonder what he'll do this time he's so evil though! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

seems like i have a pram lol god knows how il get it over here tho as its my friends int he uk:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have not had time to rest today :(

School run at 8 then had to pick up some boxes and pack pack pack, moving is stressful!

Eating pasta quick then school run!


----------



## Diamonddust

WhisperOfHope said:


> seems like i have a pram lol god knows how il get it over here tho as its my friends int he uk:haha:

My partner has a FedEx account they are great for collecting and shipping, if you can't find anyone else I'm sure we could sort the shipping out for you and you could pay what they charge us! (he has it for his company)


----------



## Seity

My coffee every day keeps me fairly regular. Ran out of coffee, so I'm enjoying some caffeinated tea instead at the moment. It'll do. Sweet, sweet caffeine!
Hope everything goes well for anyone having scans today.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 7w 1d.png
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## char63

I cant wait for my 1st scan this coming Saturday morning!


----------



## dreamscape11

I am due February 19th (according to the online charts) with baby #2. My first is a Feb. baby too!


----------



## Best step mum

Only 9 days until my 1st appointment, I cant wait to make sure that everything is ok.

I will be 10 weeks 3 days by then, hopefully they will do a scan and that will put my mind at ease and I can start to tell people


----------



## MD1223

:hi: Welcome to all the newbies! Wishing all of you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: 

I have been MIA for a little while b/c we were on vacay last week, but have kept up on the thread, reading a little everyday. I love having this thread! 

Had my first bout of ms a couple of days ago at 5am - it woke me up and took me a while to fall back asleep. But that has really been it. Defy feeling a little woozy in the afternoons, like I drink too much all day - the afternoon hangover, but not to the point of nausea. My b's go sore on and off and having dull cramping in front and back. 

First appt a week from tomorrow!! Can't wait for that confirmation that everything is progressing as it should. 

Speaking of which, congrats to all those that just had their first scans. And good luck to all of you that have yours coming up - thinking about all of you ladies!



Wiggler said:


> Arrrgh TMI!!!
> 
> I need advice ladies, I haven't gone for a poo in a few days, and I am in a LOT of pain, I am sensitive to a lot of foods and have been eating them to help (pre preg these foods would give me the runs), but nope... help? x x x

Have you tried coconut water? It is great for constipation and natural!



Lindylou said:


> I'm not feeling sick at all now. Had a week of nausea but the tiredness is unbelievable! My dh wants to find out as soon as we can if it's a boy/girl but I don't want to know. As for names...not going there yet as he came up with one name which would scar a child for life ha ha.
> Got my scan at 1. Soooooo nervous!

Good luck, Lindy!! Thinking about you and excited for you! 



Blue eyes 81 said:


> 7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.

Awesome! :happydance: Thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## Lindylou

Had my scan. Saw little heart beat and start of little arms and legs. Heard it heart beat and it did a little wiggle at us!! Cannot believe that is going on inside me.


----------



## MD1223

Yay!! That's awesome, Lindy! :happydance:


Has anyone else noticed their little love bug sign is missing? I can't get mine to show up in my sig, but I still have the link there.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Lindylou said:


> Had my scan. Saw little heart beat and start of little arms and legs. Heard it heart beat and it did a little wiggle at us!! Cannot believe that is going on inside me.

That's great news! 
Congrats :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

My scan went great as well! Got to see and hear the heartbeat!!!! Doctor and ultrasound tech both said everything looks great! Here's our little lovebug!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0699-1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lindylou

Blue eyes 81 said:


> 7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.

Blue eyes- scan pic is great. Did you cry?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe congrats baby dreams!


----------



## MD1223

babydreams85 said:


> My scan went great as well! Got to see and hear the heartbeat!!!! Doctor and ultrasound tech both said everything looks great! Here's our little lovebug!

Congrats!!! :happydance:

I bet all of you ladies are just on :cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Lindylou said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.
> 
> Blue eyes- scan pic is great. Did you cry?Click to expand...

Thanks.
No crying today just could not stop giggling and starring at the screen.
How ever Saturday I had an emergency scan because of some spotting and I 
Started crying as soon as I heard the heart beat.


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful scan Blue eyes! Congrats to both you and Lindy!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

My m/s is starting to get a bit better. I have meds I can take but they make me so tired. DH keeps saying whats the difference if Im in bed because I'm sick or because I'm sleeping? At least if Im just sleeping I feel better LOL

I sure hope though that feeling a bit better for three days in a row means the M/S is just about finished. I have vacation that we have been planning for about 6 months in 2 weeks! It isnt a BIG vacation but we are going with sister and brother in law to a bed and breakfast. It should be alot of fun!

We already have the baby name picked if it;s a girl. But we are at a lose for a boy. I always tell everyone though. I don't keep secrets very well LOL With my first though my ex's mom was really rude and said the name sounded like a stripper's name. My daughters name is Felicity. She is just a mean hateful lady though, so I took it with a grain of salt. I also have a william and a Amelia (after Doctor who "Amelia Pond" LOL )


----------



## hollyw79

Blue eyes 81 said:


> 7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.

awwww! so glad it went well! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Lindylou said:


> Had my scan. Saw little heart beat and start of little arms and legs. Heard it heart beat and it did a little wiggle at us!! Cannot believe that is going on inside me.

aww! awesome news!



babydreams85 said:


> My scan went great as well! Got to see and hear the heartbeat!!!! Doctor and ultrasound tech both said everything looks great! Here's our little lovebug!

yay!!!! I'm glad the scan went well!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

evening xx


----------



## Seity

Hurray for all the good scans today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heartburn but taking it as a good sign since wont be having a scan just yet lol xx


----------



## aniauk83

My due date is 25 february 2013 :) unfortunately no scan till 12 weeks (UK system) but we r thinking to go private and do in a week or two


----------



## Wiggler

Evening everyone!

Anyone thinking about the birth yet? I have been switching between wanting a homebirth and a birth centre birth since we decided to TTC, and today finally decided on birth centre birth, but now I am panicing about how to get there :rofl:

I haven't felt too sicky today, I even managed to eat a big dinner, the tiredness is moving to a whle new level though! x x x


----------



## Seity

The midwives work out of our local hospital. It's not that big a town and you can have exactly the birth you want only in a safe hospital setting. It's awesome. When I had my son, I had the entire maternity ward to myself. They have a tub for water births if you're into that sort of thing and birthing balls, plus you can labor in any position you want. I decided on the intrathecal and enjoyed 2 hours of pain free TV watching before pushing my son out (in 3 pushes). I'm hoping for a similar experience this time.


----------



## jme84

We are the opposite. We have a boy name picked out but can not agree on any girl names. I am really hoping this dang ms doesn't last until 12 weeks I don't know if I can last that long.


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, welcome newbies and glad all the scans have gone well!

I've been walking around work heaving away, if I was able to get to the toilet I'm sure I would have vomited!

As for scan, I'm going to pay for a private scan at 16 weeks, think we will keep the sex a secret?
Any advice on sickness, this is my third baby and I've never found a cure. Someone mentioned chewing gum, but that didn't help today :(

As for birth, ouch, it's still fresh in my head, ha ha!!!

I'm not sure what way I will go, I Like the thought of a water birth?
I think my pregnancy may become consultancy led due to finding out I have Group Strep C, and no I've not pressed the wrong letter! Apparently it's extremely uncommon and when I had my second baby last year the hospital were running roynf Like headless chickens wondering what this ment for me and my baby?
I'm still none the wiser, so we will see what happens at my midwife appointment on Wednesday.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I had complications with my sons birth and thinking about that is what made me push for birth centre rather than home birth, its across the hall from the main labour ward so if there were problems its a 30 second trip to there. 

My daughters birth was amazing, stayed at home thinking it was a false alarm and cooking up my huge stash of yummies for the freezer to cook after the birth, got nagged into going to hospital, was told I was 8cm, she was born an hour later, we left 3-4 hours after she was born.

That reminds me, I need to start looking up recipes for cheap bulk meals I can make for the freezer this time, I made a months worth last time, i want to do the same again x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks md, blue eyes and congrats babydreams. Exciting day on here!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Birth centre if poss.

Had B/C with my son and loved it, labour was 2hr 10min long and he was back to back but managed zero pain relief, was so relaxed and straight forward.

With DD I had to have her at labour ward :( due to group B strep but in the end she was born in 55mins and didnt have time for the antibiotics anyway or pain relief. I am hoping to be allowed birthing centre but depends where I stand with regards to the group B strep.

We have a fabulous Birthing centre in the forest!


----------



## Lindylou

Can I ask a really dumb question being a first time mum 2 be.... What is the difference in th places you can have your baby? My GP just wrote down the name of our local hospital and did not discuss anything else.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If you have a local NHS birthing centre you can choose there, you have every right to a home birth also. If you are consultant led (risk or complications) then you may be recommended labour ward at hospital xx


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha ha, the day I went onto labour, I had a mad cooking sesh!
For a cheap dinner I make.... Potato, bacon and cheese bake.
I fry bacon and onion and mix it with cheesy mash and then put it in the oven with lots of cheese and sliced tomatoes. Serve with baked beans. Yum yum xx


----------



## Jembug

I don't have many options where I live... Although we do have a lovely new maternity unit that was opened a few weeks ago by the queen! I think we now have a choice to have a midwife led birth, but I don't really know what it all means?


----------



## Jembug

Keep us posted about the group strep b and the birthing centre.
My first birth was not fun, my second was painful, went from 6cm to having my baby within half an hour! It was just perfect with gas and air, I'm aiming for another birth like that!
So for those who had awful births first time round, you can defo have a positive birth the next time :) x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks midnight fairy. Will try and see what can access in my area. Looked on internet and my hospital says midwife led and consultant led units. Don't think I would be confident having a home birth. So scared I will not be able to cope even with serious drugs ha ha!


----------



## Sparkes

I've had such a bad day :Dohh:

Save a child from being run over this morning has her mother was too busy with a phone call to notice what she was doing and then got lost on the way to mums as the roads we used were closed :Dohh: we were driving around for literally three hours trying to find another way there as my stupid iPhone maps kept sending us the wrong way!

Definatly buying a sat nav now :Dohh:


----------



## lotsababies

I woke up with a pregnancy hangover, have been tired all day along with a headache. Even before I was pregnant, I avoided taking anything for headaches (unless they were severe) so I have been toughing it out today. 

I hate catsup...but am now addicted. Been putting it on EVERYTHING! 

Hoping to get some painting done before crashing.


----------



## Newt4

Im completely off chicken. I was like this with my dd too.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Well had my first appt today... All they did was ask a whole bunch of history questions and they sent me for the bloodwork and urine workup... Guess they will be doing the pap along with the ultrasound on the 12th.


----------



## mrsparoline

I love all the scan pics!! Keep 'em coming!

I have to see my primary tomorrow to get a referral, then go to the ob/gyn's office on Thursday for paperwork, and FINALLY on Monday when I'm 8 weeks 3 days I'll get to see my ob/gyn. I'm so hoping he will do a scan since I'll be so far along, so we'll see! 

I'm also trying to remember all of your ms tricks because this past week has been horrible! I'm having dh get some ginger ale tonight. The only food that sounds good to me is tuna fish and that's a big no-no so I'm quite frustrated!

To all you ladies who are on your 2nd (or more) pregnancy, are you showing yet? I feel like my abdomen has poked out so much and I'm going to need a crane to get anywhere by the time this baby is ready to come out, and I haven't gained anything yet!


----------



## wamommy

I haven't gained any weight yet (maybe lost a pound or two?) but I am HUGE!!! I think it's all bloat. In the morning I look pretty normal, and by bedtime I feel like I am about to seriously burst. If my waistband is pushing at all on the bloat bomb it's excruciating!

Any tips to get rid of or control the bloat?


----------



## Newt4

Im bloating big time!


----------



## mrsparoline

glad it's not just me! I was laying in bed last night and looked like I was about 5 months along, which wouldn't be so bad if I could feel the little bugger move with a belly like that ;)


----------



## mrsparoline

Sparkes said:


> I've had such a bad day :Dohh:
> 
> Save a child from being run over this morning has her mother was too busy with a phone call to notice what she was doing and then got lost on the way to mums as the roads we used were closed :Dohh: we were driving around for literally three hours trying to find another way there as my stupid iPhone maps kept sending us the wrong way!
> 
> Definatly buying a sat nav now :Dohh:

Oh my gosh Sparkes!! Getting lost sucks, but saving a kid, wow! Some people should NOT be allowed to have children. Good thing you were there!:flower:


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies,

I've been taking probiotics and avoiding fizzy drinks- seems to have helped with bloating. 

Last night went over to a friend's for dinner and had some salad with raw onion in it. Can still taste the onion this morning- so not good for the MS!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so tired yet having problems sleeping at night and with hubbys snoring it really isnt good,i got up and tried to sleep on the sofa last night but was too hot and uncomfy so went back to bed with my mp3 player but STILL just couldnt nod off:nope:


----------



## Wiggler

OH ended up waking me up at 4am and I couldn't get back to sleep, I feel awful this morning, really sicky and tired and my poor pelvis is really achey too :( x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> OH ended up waking me up at 4am and I couldn't get back to sleep, I feel awful this morning, really sicky and tired and my poor pelvis is really achey too :( x x x

i feel your pain:dohh: feel like poop this morning tried to eat some toast and kept heaving:shrug: and we have to goout in a min to make an appointment (drive half hour tomake an apointment, come back and thendrive half an hour again for the actual apointment so fun for ms):dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Eek :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I managed some toast and tea for breakfast, really regretting that decision now :sick: DS has some cartons of orange juice, I might pinch one to see if its still the wonder cure it was a few days ago :haha: x x x


----------



## juliannem122

This is my first and I'm on track for February 23, 2013! Really hoping this one is going to stick around. I'm so attached already :)


----------



## Sparkes

juliannem122 said:


> This is my first and I'm on track for February 23, 2013! Really hoping this one is going to stick around. I'm so attached already :)

Congrats :hugs: you must be super excited!!


----------



## ninjababy

OMG im going to see Dr 2nite, I live abroad dunno if he will speak English, not idea what he will do, even if ill get a scan! Im so nervous!!!

Pray hes English lol


----------



## lotsababies

Yay, today is the start of week six! Halfway done with this dreadful trimester!! 

Another hangover this morning and my sinuses have started acting up. I'm pretty nauseous today and so so tired!


----------



## MD1223

Welcome, *Julia*! :happydance: Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months! 

I also have the hangover this morning! Not too bad, but uggh. And, I couldn't get comfortable very well last night. Ended up sleeping with a pillow between my legs and another between my arms. Seems a little early for that, right? But it helped so much! 

Trying to force down breakfast now. I know I'll feel better if I eat. 

Good luck with the doc, *Ninja*!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I got myself a body pillow because I was getting horrible back pain from sleeping. Having the pillow between my legs really helps a lot.


----------



## ninjababy

Im gonna have a look for one 2nite too sweetpea, im also off to the Gyny i dunno if ill get a scan etc


----------



## SweetPea0903

Had my appt yesterday, and they didn't do anything besides ask health history questions... Have to wait 9 more days for my scan. :(

I knew I wasn't getting a scan, but I thought they were at least going to get the pap test out of the way. But apparently they do that along with the scan... Blah!! >_<


----------



## mrsparoline

good luck at your appts today ladies! hopefully you get a scan ninja :)

Since yesterday, I've had this crazy ringing in my left ear. It's driving me nuts! I've read that it could be just bc of increased blood flow but it is not fun at all. Especially bc I work with a headset on all day, I want to yell at my customers to shut up lol


----------



## Kellen

We had our first scan today. We are now officially dated at 8 weeks (which if you look at the ticker is pretty darn close!). Got to see/hear the heartbeat and watch tiny little legs and arms flail around. I cried. DH cried. It was awesome!
 



Attached Files:







732012_0003.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydreams85

I had a horrible night and morning...my stomach was just rolling and bubbling yeecckk!! This morning I went to breakfast with my dad and tried to drink an iced coffee with my bagel-- bad idea! It is so hot here I think that's making my sickness worse. Whoever said they can't eat chicken I understand completely-- I love chicken, beef, and seafood normally. Now can't eat any of it. :( 
On the plus side my boobs feel a little better today. 

Is anyone else's nausea usually worse at night, after 4-5 pm?


----------



## babydreams85

Kellen said:


> We had our first scan today. We are now officially dated at 8 weeks (which if you look at the ticker is pretty darn close!). Got to see/hear the heartbeat and watch tiny little legs and arms flail around. I cried. DH cried. It was awesome!

Aww what a precious bean! Congrats!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Such great news about all your scans ladies! :happydance:

I had my NHS early scan today (last week was private) and baby is looking good still with a little HB flickering away :thumbup:

Measured 7+6 (and was 6+5 by scan last Monday) so my EDD for now may have shifted 2 days back til 13.02.13. Not changing my ticker yet tho until my official dating scan! 

So relieved!!


----------



## MD1223

Kellen said:


> We had our first scan today. We are now officially dated at 8 weeks (which if you look at the ticker is pretty darn close!). Got to see/hear the heartbeat and watch tiny little legs and arms flail around. I cried. DH cried. It was awesome!

Kellen - that is so awesome! :happydance: Congrats, lady! 



GlitterandBug said:


> Such great news about all your scans ladies! :happydance:
> 
> I had my NHS early scan today (last week was private) and baby is looking good still with a little HB flickering away :thumbup:
> 
> Measured 7+6 (and was 6+5 by scan last Monday) so my EDD for now may have shifted 2 days back til 13.02.13. Not changing my ticker yet tho until my official dating scan!
> 
> So relieved!!

Yay! Awesome news! 

*Babydreams* - My nausea does get a little worse at night and then also in the a.m. During the day, I'm feeling pretty good. 

Ahhh, I can't wait for next Tuesday! So, that I know everything is going well in there.


----------



## Wiggler

I should be getting my scan date tomorrow, I talked to my MW earlier and she said if the hospital don't ring me today then I should ring them in the morning, I will be ringing at dead on 9am so hopefully they have my referral and can give me a date :happydance: x x x


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> I should be getting my scan date tomorrow, I talked to my MW earlier and she said if the hospital don't ring me today then I should ring them in the morning, I will be ringing at dead on 9am so hopefully they have my referral and can give me a date :happydance: x x x

Yay! Not much longer now!!


----------



## babydreams85

GlitterandBug said:


> Such great news about all your scans ladies! :happydance:
> 
> I had my NHS early scan today (last week was private) and baby is looking good still with a little HB flickering away :thumbup:
> 
> Measured 7+6 (and was 6+5 by scan last Monday) so my EDD for now may have shifted 2 days back til 13.02.13. Not changing my ticker yet tho until my official dating scan!
> 
> So relieved!!

Great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kellen

Since we had the scan today and have been confirmed as a viable pregnancy I sprung the news on my boss. Thankfully he loves kids and is super excited. We have another pregnant lady in our office who will be going out on leave in 2 months. He is in the process of emailing her and telling her that I want to grow up to be like her. I'm pretty sure the entire state will know by the end of the week. I work with such cool people.


----------



## Sparkes

Kellen said:


> Since we had the scan today and have been confirmed as a viable pregnancy I sprung the news on my boss. Thankfully he loves kids and is super excited. We have another pregnant lady in our office who will be going out on leave in 2 months. He is in the process of emailing her and telling her that I want to grow up to be like her. I'm pretty sure the entire state will know by the end of the week. I work with such cool people.

Sounds like my OHs boss!! He is as excited as we are, I swear to god!! They are like brothers though and he is Belles godfather. Plus I have a lovely bunch of lillies for the sideboard :D


----------



## Lindylou

Glitter bug - so pleased for you. 

I have not mentioned anything in work. I was getting so much grief over possible mat leave when I was going through IVF I cannot cope with it at the moment. Having a bad day today. Feel really down and fed up.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am just going to vent about a stupid stressy day!

I had to submit 5 pages of writing regarding my sons statement

my house is surrounded by boxes due to move Friday

son got sent to head teacher today

took 55 mins to get home due to traffic due to STUPID BOATs in the solent!!


----------



## PixieM

must be one of those days today, i was so moody and just bored today, even the young lads i work with were like "whats up with you today you are usually all happy" can't wait to tell the others only my manager knows at the moment and the supervisors but got my midwife appointment next Wednesday and she remembers me it was so lovely to speak to her again :) x


----------



## GlitterandBug

MF - I hate King of Crap days like that! Hope you're ok now you're home and the boat buggared off out the way? Some days really are sent to try us for sure :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, lovely scans and sorry for the shit days!
I've got a day off tomorrow, yipee. Got a messy house and ironing and twi Girlies to entertain :)
I'm looking forward to my midwife appointment Tomoz x


----------



## Wiggler

Argh, well the nausea has been replaced with absolute starvation at the moment and all I want is a Birds Eye cheese and brocolli chicken latice and NOWHERE round here sells them anymore :cry: not even cheapie own brand alternatives. I am soooo close to emailing Birds Eye to complain as I really do NEED one, I have been wanting one for 2 weeks now :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ I have been so hungry today too! It is not on that no where local can supply a Birds eye lattice, do they not know the definition of pregnancy craving! AGhh!


----------



## Wiggler

OH bought me back a chicken and bacon slice from the shop, its not the same :hissy:

I think I am going to email Birds Eye and see if they can tell me the nearest stockist :rofl: x x x


----------



## casslong07

I am due February 22 and new to this group! Yay


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats and Welcome Cass!

So I emailed them, I told them of my joy to find out I was pregnant and how happy I am to have a non strange craving, and then the heartbreaking story of going from shop to shop finding that they are no longer sold locally :cry:, I finished off asking them to let me know where my nearest stockist is :haha: x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Wiggler said:


> Congrats and Welcome Cass!
> 
> So I emailed them, I told them of my joy to find out I was pregnant and how happy I am to have a non strange craving, and then the heartbreaking story of going from shop to shop finding that they are no longer sold locally :cry:, I finished off asking them to let me know where my nearest stockist is :haha: x x x

Wiggler, did you watch First look Hollyoaks? CREEPY!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea! It was brilliant! So excited for the next few weeks with all the Silas stuff! x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Poor acting from Texas though- :doh:


----------



## Wiggler

As always :haha:


----------



## Sparkes

:rofl: I don't get what dodger sees in her. Why can't he come and be with me instead :(


----------



## Proverbs31gal

Mrs5707 said:


> Proverbs31gal said:
> 
> 
> hey there, i just found outlast week im pregnant - im super nervous of telling my friends and family- and I was wondering when do you think is a good time to start tellingeveryone? I should be 4 wks in....
> 
> 
> Hey Proverbs31gal, I read alot of ya'll stuff and get Lysa's devotions (I actually used to work for Art at CFA.) Are you here in Charlotte?? Congrats on baby! I'm going to tell my mom this weekend and wait another week to tell others. It's going to be hard to keep it quiet!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi there, what is Lysa's devotions? I'm not familiar with it. I'm not in Charlotte I'm in California :flow: I'm going to tell my mother tomorrow..I finally got it confirmed at the doctor's two days ago. I'm officially 8 weeks in! the nausea is getting worse..eating food is tough..havent vomited yet as I'm avoiding the whole thing...I hate puking :cry: I just feel so bad when I vomit so I'm trying so hard not to. how are you doing? how far in are you?.. :hugs:


----------



## Proverbs31gal

oops *Mrs5707


----------



## Nixilix

They sell them in tesco!!


----------



## kimberleywats

Every1 having scans :( I dnt kno how I'm going 2 wait til 12weeks!!! Seeing midwife 2moro- 1st appointment (jus booking in and routine blood tests n history etc! I hav at least 5 weeks til my scan!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all does anyone know what i can take for a sore kneck? think i have a lil bit of whiplash where we jolted in the car yesterday:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Paracetamol should help hun :hugs:

Ringing the hospital in just over an hour! x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Paracetamol should help hun :hugs:
> 
> Ringing the hospital in just over an hour! x x x

thank you shall try that good luck hope they have your scan date!


----------



## momo51519

I am due feb 23.


----------



## Sparkes

Morning all !!!

First appointment with the midwife today, it's starting to feel real now :happydance:

And kimberlywats- I know what you mean about waiting, I have to as well and VV jealous ;(


----------



## ninjababy

I had my scan last night, I saw little pea!!!! Im supposed to be like nearly 6 weeks but he said im 5 weeks, do they round it down??? I dunno!

I go back in 2 weeks for another scan! Its all a bit surreal!

Had to go buy mothercare sleep bra's and a cushion last night, i cant sleep right, my boobs are deadly lol
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ninja I went for a scan on the 25th (I haven't got a clue about my dates etc as I fell pregnant straight after a miscarriage without a period)...

There was a lovely white outline circle (gestational sac with yolk sac inside) need to go back on the 11th to check for growth/heartbeat... I've had a lot of bleeding, tissue loss etc, soo it's abit of touch and go.

How big did your sac measure?... Im guessing there was no heartbeat/fetal pole?. Mine was 7.5mm and she said hmmm probs about 5 weeks roughly, she didn't seem soo certain. But everything I've read afterwards, said there get more accurate measurements from the baby x


----------



## ninjababy

He didnt really get technical, just said it looks as it should for the dates, so thats enough for me :)


----------



## gflady

kimberleywats said:


> Every1 having scans :( I dnt kno how I'm going 2 wait til 12weeks!!! Seeing midwife 2moro- 1st appointment (jus booking in and routine blood tests n history etc! I hav at least 5 weeks til my scan!!!

I have ages til my first son too- at least 5 weeks. My booking appt isn't until July 23rd. Hope my bean's ok x


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im back

well wanna say sorry i havent been on after the scan i had last friday i was left a bit hopless about my pregnancy.

anyway i had my appointment yesterday with my high risk pregnancy consultant, my friend came with me and to my utter relief i was told they wanted to scan me first and i wud prob need a internal one because there wasnt much seen the last time, so they wanted to scan me b4 i saw my consultant to make sure the pregnancy was progressing and i hadnt misscarried. i was so pleased because it ment i did not have to wait till monday. so cutting a long story short i was scaned and only on my belly they didnt have to do a internal cuz there was my baby for all to c with a strong beating heart i was so made up, the only thing is im not 8 wks like i thought im 6 wks and 4 days today, crap having to go way back but now ive seen a good heartbeat im feeling much more positive.

sadly the consultant app wasnt so much fun. because of my meds and health ive been told my pregnancy is very high risk, i have a higher risk of develeping pre eclampsia and diabetes. ive also got a very high risk of baby being small and pre term labour. i have to have steroids at 28wks maybe earlier to mature babies lungs ive also got to have that test 4 diabetes at 26 wks where u have to starv for 24 hours and have bloodtests and things done.

on the really scerey side i as told it cud b a struggle to get to 27wks and i was told at 24 wks if i had baby wud only have 10% chance of survival:cry:. also theres a chance my baby cud have malformations. i will have to b scaned every 4 to 5 wks from 24 wks onwards.

as u can imagine im very worried but im gonna prey baby stays in till at least 35wks dont want him/her coming b4 that.:nope:
so got to tred on eggshells 4 the next 6 and a half months. i no im in safe hands but im just preying with all my heart mt baby stays put untill at least 35 wks and wen born he or she is healthy even if on the tiny side[-o&lt;

thank u ladies for taking time out to read this im hoping u all r very well and sending lots of:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

who killed lindsey? i was thinking silas but i think hes still in a mental hospital xx


----------



## LJD

Hey Guys, 

Well I had my follow up scan today (see avatar) And it was all good, even got to see the heartbeat. :thumbup:

I'm so relieved as I have had brown spotting every other day since 4.5 weeks. (sorry if TMI)

I even got put forward a couple of days! I'm 7+1 instead of 6+5.

My new due date is 19 Feb 2013 

xx


----------



## future hopes

oh almost forgot cud u change my due date to the 24th feb. thats wat it is at the moment goin by the scan i had yesterday but said i wont get my propper date till the 12 weeks scan but thats like 6 more wks away yet:wacko:


----------



## Isabel209

thanks a lot


----------



## future hopes

sorry to hear about ur losses i have also had 3 loses so no the feeling. i think symptoms can stop and start mine comp stopt last week and i was worrying like mad but yesterday afternoon i started feeling sick and really tired again. try not to worry i no its hard but symptoms coming and going ive heard is normol.:hugs: also welcome xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hi isabel09

Welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear of your mc's. Are you sure you are 10 weeks? I'm due just before you and am only 8 weeks? xx


----------



## Sparkes

future hopes said:


> who killed lindsey? i was thinking silas but i think hes still in a mental hospital xx

Wait till the end of tonights episode. Make sure you watch it lol.


----------



## Best step mum

Hi ladies,

I have my first appointment with the midwife next wednesday, ill be 10 weeks and 3 days - I am just wondering what all will happen at the appointment (im in Northern Ireland if that makes a difference)? I have heard that they do a smear test at the appointment but I had one done in April so Im not sure if that will make a difference - I was told after that one that I dont need to have it repeated for 3 years.

I am hoping that I will have a scan so that I can see him/her for the first time although Ill probably ball my eyes out!


----------



## future hopes

ooooh im all excited now hehehe. ill b glued later on xxxx


----------



## Sparkes

What on earth is going on with ally?! My bet is on Mercedes killing Lyndsey. I hope mitzee gets out, I thought her and Riley would be really good together.


----------



## future hopes

really now that wud b a twist cuz there ment to b best mates. dont no why i thought silas i gues its because he said ages ago he will get her in the end. there was such a great storyline that silas one and the halloween one was just so gripping.

think in eastenders its all gonna come out to about ben. ooooow i do love the soaps lol xxx


----------



## Sparkes

Best step mum said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have my first appointment with the midwife next wednesday, ill be 10 weeks and 3 days - I am just wondering what all will happen at the appointment (im in Northern Ireland if that makes a difference)? I have heard that they do a smear test at the appointment but I had one done in April so Im not sure if that will make a difference - I was told after that one that I dont need to have it repeated for 3 years.
> 
> I am hoping that I will have a scan so that I can see him/her for the first time although Ill probably ball my eyes out!

Hi Hun, congrats! Your booking appointments is for your midwife you get to know you- family medical history etc, she will do a blood and blood pressure check And urine check to check for diseases such as kidney disorders etc. She will probably ask some personal questions about previous births/miscarriages/abortions and about your lifestyle but don't be shocked if she does and answer as best you can. She will probably tell you about exercises you can do and about taking folic acid.


----------



## Sparkes

future hopes said:


> really now that wud b a twist cuz there ment to b best mates. dont no why i thought silas i gues its because he said ages ago he will get her in the end. there was such a great storyline that silas one and the halloween one was just so gripping.
> 
> think in eastenders its all gonna come out to about ben. ooooow i do love the soaps lol xxx

Oh, he is coming back!!! For sure. I read about it on digital spy last week. But I just find it funny how lyndsey found out what Mercedes was doing and obviously Mercedes didn't want Riley finding out she was the stalker. 

I think it will too, I've heard he's leaving so I guess it does and thats how he leaves.


----------



## future hopes

oooooow exciting stuff. something to look forward to hehe, i need to keep my mind op so i dont keep worrying about this pregnancy. im reading the book everyones raving about, 50 shades but having trouble getting into it xxxx


----------



## Best step mum

Sparkes said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have my first appointment with the midwife next wednesday, ill be 10 weeks and 3 days - I am just wondering what all will happen at the appointment (im in Northern Ireland if that makes a difference)? I have heard that they do a smear test at the appointment but I had one done in April so Im not sure if that will make a difference - I was told after that one that I dont need to have it repeated for 3 years.
> 
> I am hoping that I will have a scan so that I can see him/her for the first time although Ill probably ball my eyes out!
> 
> Hi Hun, congrats! Your booking appointments is for your midwife you get to know you- family medical history etc, she will do a blood and blood pressure check And urine check to check for diseases such as kidney disorders etc. She will probably ask some personal questions about previous births/miscarriages/abortions and about your lifestyle but don't be shocked if she does and answer as best you can. She will probably tell you about exercises you can do and about taking folic acid.Click to expand...

Thanks, I have been taking pregnacare conception when we were trying and then I switched onto pregnacare original when I found out so I am all good there.

I dont have anything to hide and this is my first pregnancy so that part should be easy. 

My husband told me a couple of days ago that a girl in his work had a missed miscarriage and only found out at her scan so now I am dreading something like that happening to me. I know that I shouldnt worry but I cant help it :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> really now that wud b a twist cuz there ment to b best mates. dont no why i thought silas i gues its because he said ages ago he will get her in the end. there was such a great storyline that silas one and the halloween one was just so gripping.
> 
> think in eastenders its all gonna come out to about ben. ooooow i do love the soaps lol xxx

ive heard that ben is coming out of eastenders killed off from what i heard


----------



## future hopes

yeah app he dies in a car crash or something and as he dieing he tells shirley he killed heather xxx oooooooohhhhhh hehehehehe xxx


----------



## future hopes

Best step mum said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have my first appointment with the midwife next wednesday, ill be 10 weeks and 3 days - I am just wondering what all will happen at the appointment (im in Northern Ireland if that makes a difference)? I have heard that they do a smear test at the appointment but I had one done in April so Im not sure if that will make a difference - I was told after that one that I dont need to have it repeated for 3 years.
> 
> I am hoping that I will have a scan so that I can see him/her for the first time although Ill probably ball my eyes out!
> 
> Hi Hun, congrats! Your booking appointments is for your midwife you get to know you- family medical history etc, she will do a blood and blood pressure check And urine check to check for diseases such as kidney disorders etc. She will probably ask some personal questions about previous births/miscarriages/abortions and about your lifestyle but don't be shocked if she does and answer as best you can. She will probably tell you about exercises you can do and about taking folic acid.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I have been taking pregnacare conception when we were trying and then I switched onto pregnacare original when I found out so I am all good there.
> 
> I dont have anything to hide and this is my first pregnancy so that part should be easy.
> 
> My husband told me a couple of days ago that a girl in his work had a missed miscarriage and only found out at her scan so now I am dreading something like that happening to me. I know that I shouldnt worry but I cant help it :cry:Click to expand...

hay hun i no it hard but try not to worry im sure ure scan will b fine. ive had 3 losses but always bled first that was 1 at 10 wks 1 at 6 wks and 1 at 5 wks. everyone worrys about the 12 week scan but its more likely everything will b fine. im a natural worrier so i no how u feel babe and u wont b alone. ur b fine tho. u cud always try and get a early scan. i had one yesterday and all was good but my pregnancy is really high risk so ill b forever worrying like mad untill my baby is in my arms. i got bipoler as well so im extra ancious . ur really not the only one to b worrying but i garentee wen u have ur scan ur see ure wriggling baba. keep ur chin up xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> yeah app he dies in a car crash or something and as he dieing he tells shirley he killed heather xxx oooooooohhhhhh hehehehehe xxx

yeh the race car thingy they are doing up id be lost without my soaps have a vpn just so i can watch them over here:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Best step mum said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have my first appointment with the midwife next wednesday, ill be 10 weeks and 3 days - I am just wondering what all will happen at the appointment (im in Northern Ireland if that makes a difference)? I have heard that they do a smear test at the appointment but I had one done in April so Im not sure if that will make a difference - I was told after that one that I dont need to have it repeated for 3 years.
> 
> I am hoping that I will have a scan so that I can see him/her for the first time although Ill probably ball my eyes out!
> 
> Hi Hun, congrats! Your booking appointments is for your midwife you get to know you- family medical history etc, she will do a blood and blood pressure check And urine check to check for diseases such as kidney disorders etc. She will probably ask some personal questions about previous births/miscarriages/abortions and about your lifestyle but don't be shocked if she does and answer as best you can. She will probably tell you about exercises you can do and about taking folic acid.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I have been taking pregnacare conception when we were trying and then I switched onto pregnacare original when I found out so I am all good there.
> 
> I dont have anything to hide and this is my first pregnancy so that part should be easy.
> 
> My husband told me a couple of days ago that a girl in his work had a missed miscarriage and only found out at her scan so now I am dreading something like that happening to me. I know that I shouldnt worry but I cant help it :cry:Click to expand...

i know i love them all im terible for it. cool that u can watch all the way from germeny thats awesome xx


----------



## MrsReiver

When this baby is born in February, if one person suggests it was conceived because of Fifty Shades of Shit I am going to lose it. https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/50-shades-of-grey-baby-boom-expected.html


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am freaking out :cry: :cry: I stupidly bought a pregnancy test cos I wanted a bit of reassurance and the test line is really faint, I'm hoping its cos my hormones are so high its causing the hook affect, going to down my own body weight in water and POAS with nice diluted pee cos if it is the hook affect that will make the line darker.

My MW got in touch and I have a scan tomorrow so got to try to relax until then. x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

MrsReiver said:


> When this baby is born in February, if one person suggests it was conceived because of Fifty Shades of Shit I am going to lose it. https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/50-shades-of-grey-baby-boom-expected.html

:thumbup: I totally agree with you!
I will absolutely loose my sh*t if anyone suggests that. :grr: I have not read the book and have no plan to. I think I will take it badly because it has been a hard year of ttc. Mc, fertility drugs and fertility treatments. Yes we were able to conceive on our own on an off month of treatment but a book had absolutely nothing to do with it. Credit should be given were it is due! Strength, determination and love is why our lil peanut was conceived.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> OMG I am freaking out :cry: :cry: I stupidly bought a pregnancy test cos I wanted a bit of reassurance and the test line is really faint, I'm hoping its cos my hormones are so high its causing the hook affect, going to down my own body weight in water and POAS with nice diluted pee cos if it is the hook affect that will make the line darker.
> 
> My MW got in touch and I have a scan tomorrow so got to try to relax until then. x x x

:hugs: I would bet you are right and your levels are too high for the test.
Yay :wohoo:
I can't wait to hear all about your scan! I know it will go great.


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies been stalking here but looks like I belong on this thread after a wk worrying tht I was goin to mciscarry I saw my baby's heartbeating :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies been stalking here but looks like I belong on this thread after a wk worrying tht I was goin to mciscarry I saw my baby's heartbeating :)

Congrats and welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks..x


----------



## mrsparoline

Wiggler said:


> OMG I am freaking out :cry: :cry: I stupidly bought a pregnancy test cos I wanted a bit of reassurance and the test line is really faint, I'm hoping its cos my hormones are so high its causing the hook affect, going to down my own body weight in water and POAS with nice diluted pee cos if it is the hook affect that will make the line darker.
> 
> My MW got in touch and I have a scan tomorrow so got to try to relax until then. x x x

Oh Wiggler don't freak yourself out!! If it'll make you feel better, diluting your urine with water will do the same thing, and this way you're not overloading on water and having to pee like you're in your third trimester!:haha:

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Good point, drinking myself silly will just make me vom :D 

I really hope I can relax a bit after my scan tomorrow, I am such a nervous wreck at the moment. x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Future hopes- you take it easy and try to keep relaxed and calm. Can you be signed off work?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wiggler said:


> OMG I am freaking out :cry: :cry: I stupidly bought a pregnancy test cos I wanted a bit of reassurance and the test line is really faint, I'm hoping its cos my hormones are so high its causing the hook affect, going to down my own body weight in water and POAS with nice diluted pee cos if it is the hook affect that will make the line darker.
> 
> My MW got in touch and I have a scan tomorrow so got to try to relax until then. x x x

Use water in your pee. half pee half water :) Im sure it is the hook effect. Did you see my post? I did that about the same time as you are now :)


----------



## munchkinlove

good luck to everyone having scans this week i have mine in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!! im so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fides

welcome to all the new ladies!!! :happydance:

we've all been sick with a cold, so haven't been online... just went through 20+ pages and i hope i added everyone who gave a EDD or a change request - please check if you did to see if i accidentally skipped over anyone and let me know if i did - i was basically skimming threads for dates and might have missed yours (if i did, i'm sorry!).

a few ladies didn't list a date, so if you are joining, welcome, and please let us know what date you'd like to be down for.

thanks - hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you are feeling better now fides :hugs: x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Birds Eye replied to my email... They no longer make Chicken Lattices :cry: :cry: :growlmad:


----------



## Seity

MrsReiver said:


> When this baby is born in February, if one person suggests it was conceived because of Fifty Shades of Shit I am going to lose it. https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/50-shades-of-grey-baby-boom-expected.html

:rofl: My friends know I'd never read anything that badly written.

Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans. I look forward to seeing some healthy bean pics!


----------



## Newt4

I don't really know my date yet but late feb maybe even march?...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

what can I take for sore throat?


----------



## Wiggler

Hot water with honey in, hot ribena... none of the good stuff I'm afraid :( x x x


----------



## Raavi

Is anyone else feeling very sick with nausea, bitter taste in the mouth, and extremely tired? I don't feel like doing anything...I just want to sleep all day and all night. I feel soooo sick! The thought of food makes me want to vomit but I feel a little hungry.

P.S. How do you get that February Love Bugs icon with the red ladybug???


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh man, throat is killing and still only got 1 day to finish packing. Agh :(


----------



## Lindylou

MF- think paracetamol is ok.


----------



## Sparkes

At last the demand child is asleep and I can watch hollyoaks and put my feet up!

Anything exciting happened today ladies?


----------



## mrsparoline

Wiggler said:


> Birds Eye replied to my email... They no longer make Chicken Lattices :cry: :cry: :growlmad:

Oh no!! I hope the craving passes soon then! (And btw, I think it's hilarious that you contacted them! lololol)


----------



## Wiggler

Nothing majorly exciting here... after the scan drama this morning we just relaxed until it was time to get the kids jabs done. They were so brave :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Whats happened hun? hope everything is OK :hugs:

And sorry about the chicken lattices :haha:


----------



## lotsababies

Celebrated Independence Day out in the heat and sun all morning playing on bounce houses, and chasing two little ones. So tired and no nap either! :( I'm going to bed at 6 I swear! It is a stormy afternoon, perfect sleeping weather!!

Excited for my appointment tomorrow. I'll be glad to know all is well :) I have a great assurance things are fine, call it a peace in my heart...I just can't wait for that peace to be validated! 

I've been so moody, but in quiet times I feel content and happy!


----------



## Wiggler

Sparkes said:


> Whats happened hun? hope everything is OK :hugs:
> 
> And sorry about the chicken lattices :haha:

urgh, I rang the hospital as my MW told me to, they never had my referral, they told me they don't take written refferals and mine was probably sent to the wrong department, they put me through to a different department who never answered, so I text my MW who rings me back but my son had put my phone on silent so I missed the call, she called a few hours later and then gave me the third degree about why I was being referred for a scan, she then got on the phone to the hospital and rangme back 5 mins later with a scan slot :D

I have decided I am going to make my own chicken lattices, much heathier :D x x x


----------



## Kdk24

I still have a week till my first scan! The wait is killing me!!! I took a hpt the other day and it was still super dark and came up before the control line... made me feel a million times better!
Other than restless nights, extreme thirst and super sore bbs I have no symptoms. We told OH brother and SIL the other night. They were more excited then we were! They have two little ones (22 months and 3 months) and couldn't have been happier! It was such a weight of my shoulders to finally tell someone!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh future your back Hunnie, I was worrying about you... Glad you seen babies heartbeat x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I tested today, I had some more bleeding on the 28th, so was wondering what the lines were like... Glad and contented I got this
 



Attached Files:







c510eb79.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

thx everyone sorry for being a grump :p


----------



## magrace

Hi ladies, had my ultrasound today:) they moved my due date to Febuary 3rd :) heres my bean! Heart beat was 168


----------



## magrace

forgot to attach
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00956.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww Ma grace that's sooo cute... Congrats Hunnie x


----------



## fides

Raavi said:


> P.S. How do you get that February Love Bugs icon with the red ladybug???

go to your User CP, click on "edit signature" on the left, then put in the code for the size you want from the bottom of the 1st post in this thread with (no space) before and after the url code. :flower:



magrace said:


> Hi ladies, had my ultrasound today:) they moved my due date to Febuary 3rd :) heres my bean! Heart beat was 168

updated 1st page. :)


----------



## JustaTrace

Hello...

I am new here and hope I can join you all. A bit about myself.

I live in ONtario, Canada and I am 44. Have an 11 year old son and a daughter who is 3 (who we adopted last year after fostering her for three years). Just found out I am expecting and WOW what a shocker!! LOL..

I had an ultrasound on June 25 and just saw sac and yolk...tech dated me at 5 weeks 3 days max. Going in for another scan on July 13th...SO NERVOUS!!!

It's been a LONG time since I've been pregnant, it's like it's new all over again. :) 

Hope to find some friends here. :)


----------



## JustaTrace

forgot to add: They are not sure of my due date since I totally ovulated late in May. :) I, myself, think it's a Valentines' baby but we'll see soon. :)


----------



## Newt4

JustaTrace said:


> Hello...
> 
> I am new here and hope I can join you all. A bit about myself.
> 
> I live in ONtario, Canada and I am 44. Have an 11 year old son and a daughter who is 3 (who we adopted last year after fostering her for three years). Just found out I am expecting and WOW what a shocker!! LOL..
> 
> I had an ultrasound on June 25 and just saw sac and yolk...tech dated me at 5 weeks 3 days max. Going in for another scan on July 13th...SO NERVOUS!!!
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been pregnant, it's like it's new all over again. :)
> 
> Hope to find some friends here. :)

Welcome Im from Calgary. Congrats!


----------



## magrace

im fom calgary as well!


----------



## sara3337

JustaTrace said:


> Hello...
> 
> I am new here and hope I can join you all. A bit about myself.
> 
> I live in ONtario, Canada and I am 44. Have an 11 year old son and a daughter who is 3 (who we adopted last year after fostering her for three years). Just found out I am expecting and WOW what a shocker!! LOL..
> 
> I had an ultrasound on June 25 and just saw sac and yolk...tech dated me at 5 weeks 3 days max. Going in for another scan on July 13th...SO NERVOUS!!!
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been pregnant, it's like it's new all over again. :)
> 
> Hope to find some friends here. :)

OMG Thats is so exciting, I feel that way too, I have a alomost 13 yo girl and I am 39 and 7w4d pregnant. Had a MC 2 months ago. Now I just hope tyhe baby sticks. This is my second marriage and my new OH doesnt have any children, so I would love to give him a baby and make him father. 

How r u feeling? any nausea or heart burn?


----------



## Beba1827

Not sure when Im due, as wont be able to date properly till my 1st scan.
I got my bfp on Monday! clear blue said I was 2-3, so went on there website and it says im 4-5! doing another on Monday to see if it goes up to 3+ & then ill know a bit more. Got a midwife appointment on Monday too :') I did the online calculators, Im due either end of february, or start of March! congratulations to you all <3


----------



## Wiggler

Magrace - Lovely scan piccy :cloud9:

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies!

My scan is today!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Its stupidly early in the morning and I can't sleep :haha: x x x


----------



## Raavi

Thanks, fides! Now I have the February Lovebugs icon, too!!

Welcome to the forum, Justatrace :)

Magrace, that's a beautiful scan!

Newt4 and magrace, I lived in Calgary for a year and just moved back to BC!

I just got my test results back from last week's bloodwork. hcg levels are increasing (fingers crossed!!). I got a requisition for an early ultrasound so I will book an appt tomorrow....so excited!!


----------



## yellow11

:wave: hi ladies, 
Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long. 
My EDD is 18th Feb. 
I see I'm in good company. 
Xxx


----------



## bbear690

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/scan.jpg 


8 weeks and 6 days :):) scan was last week, i am 10 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

JustaTrace said:


> Hello...
> 
> I am new here and hope I can join you all. A bit about myself.
> 
> I live in ONtario, Canada and I am 44. Have an 11 year old son and a daughter who is 3 (who we adopted last year after fostering her for three years). Just found out I am expecting and WOW what a shocker!! LOL..
> 
> I had an ultrasound on June 25 and just saw sac and yolk...tech dated me at 5 weeks 3 days max. Going in for another scan on July 13th...SO NERVOUS!!!
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been pregnant, it's like it's new all over again. :)
> 
> Hope to find some friends here. :)

Hello and welcome, I also had my scan on the 25th and I was roughly 5 weeks, the sonographer couldn't be more precise... I go on the 11th for a growth check.

I've had bleeding and tissue loss etc, hence the early scans.. Also I'm pregnant straight after a 12 week pregnancy loss x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yellow11 said:


> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx

Hello and welcome x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nervous! My early scan is today at 11am! 40 mins to go. Eep!! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

How do so many people get an early scan?! Im very jealous! :haha: We don't get offered them at all in my area! Xxx


----------



## yellow11

bbear690 said:


> https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/scan.jpg
> 
> 
> 8 weeks and 6 days :):) scan was last week, i am 10 weeks tomorrow :)

That is tooooooo CUTE :cloud9: adorable :)


----------



## yellow11

mrsswaffer said:


> Nervous! My early scan is today at 11am! 40 mins to go. Eep!! :)

Good luck :thumbup: also very jealous of your early scan. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

mrsswaffer said:


> Nervous! My early scan is today at 11am! 40 mins to go. Eep!! :)

Good Luck!! x


----------



## bbear690

yellow11 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/scan.jpg
> 
> 
> 8 weeks and 6 days :):) scan was last week, i am 10 weeks tomorrow :)
> 
> That is tooooooo CUTE :cloud9: adorable :)Click to expand...



thanks hun, baby looks like its wearing a mask lol, crazy baby x


----------



## yellow11

bbear690 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/scan.jpg
> 
> 
> 8 weeks and 6 days :):) scan was last week, i am 10 weeks tomorrow :)
> 
> That is tooooooo CUTE :cloud9: adorable :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun, baby looks like its wearing a mask lol, crazy baby xClick to expand...

I normally can't make out actual babies in scan pics, especially early ones but I can totally make it out! It's way too sweet :)


----------



## Best step mum

I think that the baby brain has set in this morning along with really bad nausea.

I have just poured a bottle of coke into a glass with water in it, I dont know what the heck is going on in my head.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

smileyfaces said:


> How do so many people get an early scan?! Im very jealous! :haha: We don't get offered them at all in my area! Xxx

I only got mine, because I had lots of bleeding... HCG tests were all other the place, so needed one to rule out ectopic.

Then my last scan revealed that my uterus is full of blood around the gestational sac, and so I've got a 50% risk of miscarriage... I've had more bleeding since last scan, so need another on the 11th to check to see if I'm still pregnant and if I am, if baby has a heartbeat or not.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Bbear... Your scan is adorable. I go on the 12th. I'll be 8w1d. I hope my scan comes out that good!

SmileyFaces - I don't know about where you live, but in the US, 8 weeks is typically your first scan. Mainly for viability and dating.

BabeeBugs- I wish you the best! That's so scary. Hope all turns out well. Keep us posted.


----------



## yellow11

So sorry babee bugs :hugs: really hope everything is ok :hug: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Babee bugs I'm so sorry hope everything works out for u..:hugs: 

Bear ur scan looks great..xx

I can't wait for my next one now..x


----------



## staybeautiful

I have my first midwife appointment today! Can't wait!! Hopefully it'll make things feel a bit more real :)

Saying that - the sore boobies, the nausea that amped up into morning sickness at work last night, tiredness, being a crying wreck at the drop of a hat (not normally a cryer) and constant peeing (that OH keeps pointing out as being total obvious signs of being pregnant) should be enough for me lol!


----------



## JustaTrace

sara3337 said:


> JustaTrace said:
> 
> 
> Hello...
> 
> I am new here and hope I can join you all. A bit about myself.
> 
> I live in ONtario, Canada and I am 44. Have an 11 year old son and a daughter who is 3 (who we adopted last year after fostering her for three years). Just found out I am expecting and WOW what a shocker!! LOL..
> 
> I had an ultrasound on June 25 and just saw sac and yolk...tech dated me at 5 weeks 3 days max. Going in for another scan on July 13th...SO NERVOUS!!!
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've been pregnant, it's like it's new all over again. :)
> 
> Hope to find some friends here. :)
> 
> OMG Thats is so exciting, I feel that way too, I have a alomost 13 yo girl and I am 39 and 7w4d pregnant. Had a MC 2 months ago. Now I just hope tyhe baby sticks. This is my second marriage and my new OH doesnt have any children, so I would love to give him a baby and make him father.
> 
> How r u feeling? any nausea or heart burn?Click to expand...

Hi and thanks for the welcome! I am feeling pretty good. Only nauseous around 3 am after I pee and my stomach is empty. Other than that, my symptoms are pretty mild and more at night time which is strange! LOL. I am really dragging but not exhausted (but am wanting to be in bed by 8pm most nights) and my boobs are really sore at night but not so much during the day (weird?)

I am hoping to see a bean next week...I can't get really excited until I actually see something there, know what I mean? I had a bad miscarriage before I got pregnant with my son and with my son, I had a subchorionic hematoma and was on bedrest for 3 months! Hoping my body, while old(er), is going to work WITH me this time! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Stay gd luck with u me appointment..x
Justa hopefully this is a easy pregnancy for u then x


----------



## lotsababies

Woohooo, scan today! I'm my area, if you are going to a regular ob, they do a scan at every visit in the first trimester. We don't have government run healthcare here in the states and my insurance will cover anything doctors deem standard. I'm excited to see how far along I really am as I suspect I'm several days behind where I think I am (based on the length off my cycle) Ill know soon enough, only 5 more hours :D


----------



## future hopes

well symptoms seem to of stopt again. whish it wud stop doing this and making me panic. the only thing i do have is spots on my back which i never get, also got a few on my face which i also never get, oh and boobies still a bit sore. so i gues i still have a few lol. just dont understand where the sickness and tiredness is. mind u did this with my last son and i worried then only to find the sickness and tiredness to return at 10 wks and it was so babd and had the sickness all the way through, hmmmmmm maybe it will do the same this time.:wacko:

how r we all doing today ladies? im feeling much more positive than i did yesterday i felt so down yesterday after wat i was told by my consultant on tuesday she really did put the creepers up me, i know she has to tell me everything even the worrying stuff but it still didnt stop me freeking out.:wacko: also is any of u not feeling hungrey? my apitite has just vanished i always thought u were starving in early pregnancy but im not, is this bad?

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

yellow11 said:


> So sorry babee bugs :hugs: really hope everything is ok :hug: xx

i must say ure piccy looks rather yummy i love jelly babies lol. i cant stop looking at ure picture i want JELLY BABIES:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Babee_Bugs said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> How do so many people get an early scan?! Im very jealous! :haha: We don't get offered them at all in my area! Xxx
> 
> I only got mine, because I had lots of bleeding... HCG tests were all other the place, so needed one to rule out ectopic.
> 
> Then my last scan revealed that my uterus is full of blood around the gestational sac, and so I've got a 50% risk of miscarriage... I've had more bleeding since last scan, so need another on the 11th to check to see if I'm still pregnant and if I am, if baby has a heartbeat or not.Click to expand...

OH hunny its nice seeing u on here its so horrible wen we get told things tyhat make us worry. im preying wen u have ur scan all is well.:hugs:


----------



## yellow11

future hopes said:


> well symptoms seem to of stopt again. whish it wud stop doing this and making me panic. the only thing i do have is spots on my back which i never get, also got a few on my face which i also never get, oh and boobies still a bit sore. so i gues i still have a few lol. just dont understand where the sickness and tiredness is. mind u did this with my last son and i worried then only to find the sickness and tiredness to return at 10 wks and it was so babd and had the sickness all the way through, hmmmmmm maybe it will do the same this time.:wacko:
> 
> how r we all doing today ladies? im feeling much more positive than i did yesterday i felt so down yesterday after wat i was told by my consultant on tuesday she really did put the creepers up me, i know she has to tell me everything even the worrying stuff but it still didnt stop me freeking out.:wacko: *also is any of u not feeling hungrey? my apitite has just vanished i always thought u were starving in early pregnancy but im not, is this bad?
> *
> :hugs:


Oh me!! Me!! Me!! I have a massive food aversion atm. Well for the past 3 weeks or more. Everything makes me feel ill. Even the thought of my usual favourite foods, even chocolate! :wacko: what's that all about. 
Only carbs and the odd craving can be consumed. But generally I never want to eat, yet if I'm hungry im more likely to vomit. Ahhh the joys.... :haha:



future hopes said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry babee bugs :hugs: really hope everything is ok :hug: xx
> 
> i must say ure piccy looks rather yummy i love jelly babies lol. i cant stop looking at ure picture i want JELLY BABIES:haha:Click to expand...

Used to have that effect on me too.... Nope not anymore. Lol. :haha:


----------



## Kellen

Yellow11, I'm on the carb boat with you. Sweets are a no go at this time. My peanut is apparently craving carbs and salt. Those are the only things I'm able to even contemplate eating right now.


----------



## future hopes

im the same i have been wanting roast dinners but only at night,also i will eat bread but only with peanut butter or just strait bread but again thats later on. in the day im not hungrey one bit. i dont feel sick i did the other day have a wave of sickness but the last 2 days nothing. hoping thats normol. ive asked my other half to get me some jellybabies now lmao. its ure picture its making my mouth water lol. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Kellen said:


> Yellow11, I'm on the carb boat with you. Sweets are a no go at this time. My peanut is apparently craving carbs and salt. Those are the only things I'm able to even contemplate eating right now.

oh yeah me to im loving ready salted or salt and viniger crisps hehehe. its all about the carbs wats that all about lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## munchkinlove

1 day until my scan!!!! I can't believe it's been 3 weeks since we found out ........I did not sleep well last night and I'm thinking tonight isn't going to go well either......I'm nervous and excited at the same time I just hope everything is ok and wishing for 11am tommorow to get here fast!!!


----------



## future hopes

awwww hun im sure all will b fine u shud c heartbeat to i saw mine on tuesday i wud of had to of waited till monday but because i had to c my high risk consultant she wanted we to have a scan as they wernt shore if mine was a continuing pregnancy or not, it was a realief c in that little heart beat. even tho i got told all the worrying stuff after by my consultant im still staying positive. and im positive for u to. good luck hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Smileyfaces - I got an early scan due to previous losses, I think they only do them for that and for complications

My scan went sooooo well, I didn't get a pic as they don't give them out here for early scans, but my little beany is perfect, my EDD is now feb 14th. Sooooooooooo happy! x x x


----------



## SweetPea0903

I tried eating some banana nut cereal this morning with bananas in it... Ate about 5 spoonfuls and became disgusted...

I'm having a lot of problems with constipation, so I'm really trying to intake more fiber, but its so hard to eat anything. Fruit seems to be settling well with me, but other than that, I find myself becoming nauseated while eating.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

yellow11 said:


> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx

Congrats and welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> Smileyfaces - I got an early scan due to previous losses, I think they only do them for that and for complications
> 
> My scan went sooooo well, I didn't get a pic as they don't give them out here for early scans, but my little beany is perfect, my EDD is now feb 14th. Sooooooooooo happy! x x x

:wohoo: I am so happy for you! Congrats.


----------



## Best step mum

Hi All,

I have just noticed that I have a small amount of spotting - brown blood but there was nothing when I wiped (Sorry TMI), can someone please tell me that this is normal? I am 9 weeks and 4 days, hopefully it is just old blood from somewhere.

I have an appointment next week with the midwife (wednesday) should I call her earlier Im a worrier by nature but this has just tipped me over the edge :-(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: Have you DTD recently, it could have irritated your cervix, I would guvve your MW a call just to get peace of mind sweetie :hugs: x x x


----------



## Best step mum

Thanks Wiggler, Ive been running around work all day like a mad woman, so that is maybe something to do with it. 

Poor Hubby, Ive been too tired to do anything for the last couple of weeks so I know that it cant be that, hopefully it will be fine. Ill just keep an eye on it and if it gets any worse I will get it checked.


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to worry hun :hugs: Feet up and get your hubby to spoil you x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Have had a major craving for HOMEMADE chips we have normal frozen chips in the freezer but nope have to have homemade went to start making them and the tatoes were all yuck so i cried:haha: and sulked and cried more then had a paddy and walked to the shop in the rain just to get some new ones


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Gotta love preggy hormones and cravings! 

My craving for chicken lattices has gone, kind of glad really, but gone off food in general which sucks. x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :rofl: Gotta love preggy hormones and cravings!
> 
> My craving for chicken lattices has gone, kind of glad really, but gone off food in general which sucks. x x x

i cant beleive i cried over potatoes, then i got dressed looked in the mirror and decided i looked fat so cried over that too lol i havent been able to eat much but these ive been craving past few days and my balsamic viniger crisps from aldi


----------



## Sinnet

you can remove me from the list. it's not confirmed yet, but i had a m/c last time i was pg, so I'm pretty positive i m/c yesterday. :(


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun, I am so sorry :hugs: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sinnet said:


> you can remove me from the list. it's not confirmed yet, but i had a m/c last time i was pg, so I'm pretty positive i m/c yesterday. :(

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## magrace

Ive had two scans by 9 weeks as I was on BC pill and didnt know when I concieved. Finally have a due date! 

I also have a scan from 9-12 weeks to check for abnormalities.

Here is canada scans are covered by the government.


----------



## MD1223

Welcome to all the new ladies! Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months! 

Good luck to all the ladies getting scans today! So many! 




Wiggler said:


> Smileyfaces - I got an early scan due to previous losses, I think they only do them for that and for complications
> 
> My scan went sooooo well, I didn't get a pic as they don't give them out here for early scans, but my little beany is perfect, my EDD is now feb 14th. Sooooooooooo happy! x x x

Yay!! Congrats Wiggler! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Sinnet said:


> you can remove me from the list. it's not confirmed yet, but i had a m/c last time i was pg, so I'm pretty positive i m/c yesterday. :(

Sinnet, I am so sorry.


----------



## crossbow

Hi all, I am due on 3rd February (my birthday is 2nd Feb) so a good month to be born in!xxxxx


----------



## fides

i'm so sorry, Sinnet


----------



## fides

JustaTrace said:


> forgot to add: They are not sure of my due date since I totally ovulated late in May. :) I, myself, think it's a Valentines' baby but we'll see soon. :)

ok - let me know when you have a date you'd like to go by (we can always change it later) - welcome!



yellow11 said:


> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx

added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?



crossbow said:


> Hi all, I am due on 3rd February (my birthday is 2nd Feb) so a good month to be born in!xxxxx

added - welcome!


----------



## yellow11

So sorry sinnet :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

yellow11 said:


> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx

added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?

I was TTC for 6 cycles. Lucky on my 6th, this is our 1st :)


----------



## MD1223

yellow11 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx
> 
> added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?
> 
> I was TTC for 6 cycles. Lucky on my 6th, this is our 1st :)Click to expand...

Yellow, we were also lucky on our 6th cycle and this is our first. :) Just a few days behind you. 

Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## magrace

For those of you that have had boys before what was the heartrate in womb usually?


----------



## hollyw79

Sinnet~ my thoughts and prayers are with you .. I'm so very sorry :(


----------



## hollyw79

magrace said:


> For those of you that have had boys before what was the heartrate in womb usually?

with my son born in Jan.. it was usually in the high 160's and low 170's at first.. and then once 2nd tri hit.. it almost always was in the 140's! :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

My son always had a high heartrate 

Could my EDD be changed to Feb 14th please? x x x


----------



## magrace

okay, in my 6th week heartbeat was 133, now 9 weeks its 168... Im hoping for a boy! my daughter was always 170's


----------



## yellow11

MD1223 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx
> 
> added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?
> 
> I was TTC for 6 cycles. Lucky on my 6th, this is our 1st :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow, we were also lucky on our 6th cycle and this is our first. :) Just a few days behind you.
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!Click to expand...



Lol, that's a lot of sames..... :haha: my hormones have started going a bit crazy the past few days and ive had pretty constant ms for the past 3 weeks almost. How's your symptoms? 

Healthy and happy 9 months to you too, well just over 7 left to go :dance:


----------



## MD1223

yellow11 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx
> 
> added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?
> 
> I was TTC for 6 cycles. Lucky on my 6th, this is our 1st :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow, we were also lucky on our 6th cycle and this is our first. :) Just a few days behind you.
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's a lot of sames..... :haha: my hormones have started going a bit crazy the past few days and ive had pretty constant ms for the past 3 weeks almost. How's your symptoms?
> 
> Healthy and happy 9 months to you too, well just over 7 left to go :dance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! :) Mine have sort of been all over the place - (TMI) constipation, slightly more tired, sore boobs, and it appears they may be starting to grow a little. And, I haven't been per se sick, but I feel like I have a bit of a hangover everyday lately. I was telling DH that peops at the office probs think I am actually hungover from 4th of July celebrations. :haha: Oh well. That's also sort of legitimate, right? ;) Oh, and last night, I almost puked when trying to take my vites. That was new for me. 

Are you in the US? Have you been to the doc yet? My first appt/scan is on the 10th. Can't wait! I don't know why I decided to forgo bloods and all that right when I found out, but now the 10th is almost here. I have defy been poas a lot to put my mind at ease and have also been using opks b/c I have so many cheapies left - turns out they work! Crazy dark line now - there is almost no dye left for the control line.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghhh started bleeding again :cry:

Called epu, who said unless I'm filling a pad within an hour, then to still come on the 11th.

When will this nightmare end?


----------



## MD1223

Babee_Bugs said:


> Urghhh started bleeding again :cry:
> 
> Called epu, who said unless I'm filling a pad within an hour, then to still come on the 11th.
> 
> When will this nightmare end?

:hugs: Thinking about and praying for you. I'm sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Kellen

MD1223,
I'm in the US and went in for my first visit at 6 weeks because I had miscarried in February. We saw our first scan this Tuesday at 8 weeks. Everything looked awesome! Saw and heard the heartbeat, which was really cool. We go back in at 10 weeks for another checkup and then again at 12 or 13 weeks for our second scan.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Hunnie... I wish I had the money to get a private scan done... The 11th feels like ages away and this is the second bleeding episode I've had since my last scan... I would be very surprised if I was still pregnant :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: x x x


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so sorry Babee.. it's not always bad new hun.. seen PLENTY of women who bleed off and on for months and their LO's are ok! Saying a prayer for you! :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Kellen said:


> MD1223,
> I'm in the US and went in for my first visit at 6 weeks because I had miscarried in February. We saw our first scan this Tuesday at 8 weeks. Everything looked awesome! Saw and heard the heartbeat, which was really cool. We go back in at 10 weeks for another checkup and then again at 12 or 13 weeks for our second scan.

Thanks, Kellan! Glad your scan went great! :happydance: Good to hear other ladies' appt schedules. Every doctor/area is different. Since I haven't seen mine yet, I'm not sure what the plan will be. But it was interesting, my mom told me this a.m. that she didn't have any u/s with my youngest brother - they listened to the heartbeat and everything but no scan. He was born in the late 80s. I was surprised. She said they did them if they suspected any issues and had one or more with my sister. Anyway, just thought that was interesting.


----------



## MrsReiver

MD I'm not expecting to get a scan until August. I book in with the midwife on the 30th July and should get a scan about 12 weeks - so middle of August ish. We were offered an early scan simply because I had been to see the fertility nurse, but we were unable to arrange a date DH and I could both make it.

Having a bloody awful day today - choked with the cold, got awful heartburn and have pulled a muscle in my back. Thank God for Gaviscon!


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Please can you remove me from the list? I'm off for now. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies xxxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Sinnet said:


> you can remove me from the list. it's not confirmed yet, but i had a m/c last time i was pg, so I'm pretty positive i m/c yesterday. :(

:hugs: so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

MrsReiver said:


> MD I'm not expecting to get a scan until August. I book in with the midwife on the 30th July and should get a scan about 12 weeks - so middle of August ish. We were offered an early scan simply because I had been to see the fertility nurse, but we were unable to arrange a date DH and I could both make it.
> 
> Having a bloody awful day today - choked with the cold, got awful heartburn and have pulled a muscle in my back. Thank God for Gaviscon!

Thanks! Are you in the US too? Sorry your having a hard day! :( I feel a little crappy today too - but for me it is all in the belly - just feels like I have a bad hangover with nausea. :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

MD1223 said:


> MrsReiver said:
> 
> 
> MD I'm not expecting to get a scan until August. I book in with the midwife on the 30th July and should get a scan about 12 weeks - so middle of August ish. We were offered an early scan simply because I had been to see the fertility nurse, but we were unable to arrange a date DH and I could both make it.
> 
> Having a bloody awful day today - choked with the cold, got awful heartburn and have pulled a muscle in my back. Thank God for Gaviscon!
> 
> Thanks! Are you in the US too? Sorry your having a hard day! :( I feel a little crappy today too - but for me it is all in the belly - just feels like I have a bad hangover with nausea. :hugs:Click to expand...

No sorry - I need to put my location on there, I'm in Scotland.


----------



## MD1223

MrsReiver said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsReiver said:
> 
> 
> MD I'm not expecting to get a scan until August. I book in with the midwife on the 30th July and should get a scan about 12 weeks - so middle of August ish. We were offered an early scan simply because I had been to see the fertility nurse, but we were unable to arrange a date DH and I could both make it.
> 
> Having a bloody awful day today - choked with the cold, got awful heartburn and have pulled a muscle in my back. Thank God for Gaviscon!
> 
> Thanks! Are you in the US too? Sorry your having a hard day! :( I feel a little crappy today too - but for me it is all in the belly - just feels like I have a bad hangover with nausea. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry - I need to put my location on there, I'm in Scotland.Click to expand...

Nice! I was just curious as each country seems to have different standards for when the docs want you to come in, etc. And, then, of course, it also varies on the area of the country and the doc, as you know. :) Im finding myself very curious now after what my mom told me this morning.


----------



## babydreams85

Babee I have had spotting on and off for almost 3 weeks now. I thought for sure that it would be an ectopic or baby would not be ok, but we got to see and hear the heartbeat on Mon. My Dr said some women just bleed, and it definitely does not always mean miscarriage. He said he has seen women gush red blood and their baby was fine. I understand how scary it is, believe me...I still worry every single day. Just wanted you to know you're not alone and that there is some hope!


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone can i join 
im due 18 feb with my 3rd baby :D


----------



## MD1223

Fruitymeli said:


> hi everyone can i join
> im due 18 feb with my 3rd baby :D

Welcome and congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! (Or 7+ now??) :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

FerdalongGirl said:


> Please can you remove me from the list? I'm off for now. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies xxxx

Im so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

babydreams85 said:


> Babee I have had spotting on and off for almost 3 weeks now. I thought for sure that it would be an ectopic or baby would not be ok, but we got to see and hear the heartbeat on Mon. My Dr said some women just bleed, and it definitely does not always mean miscarriage. He said he has seen women gush red blood and their baby was fine. I understand how scary it is, believe me...I still worry every single day. Just wanted you to know you're not alone and that there is some hope!

Thank you Hunnie... It's been a very rocky road..

I never had any problems with bleeding etc with my boys. This pregnancy I started bleeding bright red and lots of it! And then I passed a large sized clot/tissue piece.. Suspected sac... I've had to have serial betas, which where all over the place, so I had the ectopic query, vanishing twin or just un explained.

Scan showed lots of bleeding around the sac, I was only about 5 weeks and so no heartbeat was found... 

I don't know how to feel, I don't feel pregnant apart from just being tired.. Am I still pregnant or not I just don't know?.. Pregnant after a loss, just sucks! Really bad and it's made all the more worse when your bleeding and being told by doctors that i will bleed, but there don't know if I'll miscarry grrrr


----------



## mrsparoline

I'm so very sorry Sinnet and Ferdalong :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Babee Bugs, I'll keep you in my t+p, you've worked too hard for that baby, tell your little bean that if it doesn't stay put I'll come over there and stitch your cervix myself! (Okay, maybe not really, it's quite expensive to fly all the way from west coast of america all the way to you, but you get what I mean!)


----------



## LoraLoo

Am I too late to join? Im due around 13th Feb :flower: xx


----------



## mrsparoline

It's never too late to join, welcome LoraLoo and congrats!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

mrsparoline said:


> I'm so very sorry Sinnet and Ferdalong :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Babee Bugs, I'll keep you in my t+p, you've worked too hard for that baby, tell your little bean that if it doesn't stay put I'll come over there and stitch your cervix myself! (Okay, maybe not really, it's quite expensive to fly all the way from west coast of america all the way to you, but you get what I mean!)

Lol.... I think I may stitch up my own cervix! :thumbup:

I'm hoping it's beanie getting bigger and therefore pushing the blood out.. Although I wish my body would just reabsorb it, as it's making me an emotional wreck!...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome hun xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank You! x


----------



## mrsparoline

So I finally had my first ob/gyn appt today, but it was just to do paperwork and family history. They sent me to the lab for urine test and then they took so much blood! I took the elevator to leave right after they took blood, and that made me SO dizzy, I had to sit for 10 minutes before it was safe to drive :wacko:

The plus was finding out when I go for my exam with my Dr next week I'll get a scan! I only found out I was preggo 2 weeks ago but it feels like I've been waiting to see the little bean forever!

I'm taking advantage of some downtime at home before I go get DS and taking a nap, hope you're all well!


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome Lora!

So I am asking for a physio appointment at my MW booking in next week for my SPD and it looks like at my first physio I will be asking for crutches :cry: It come on so fast and so strong :(

x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies!

I'm so sorry for the losses - lots of love to you both x


----------



## fides

Ferdalong, i'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> Could my EDD be changed to Feb 14th please? x x x

updated. :)



Babee_Bugs said:


> Urghhh started bleeding again :cry:
> 
> Called epu, who said unless I'm filling a pad within an hour, then to still come on the 11th.
> 
> When will this nightmare end?

:hugs: hope everything is okay.



Fruitymeli said:


> hi everyone can i join
> im due 18 feb with my 3rd baby :D

welcome! :)



LoraLoo said:


> Am I too late to join? Im due around 13th Feb :flower: xx

welcome!!! i remember you from the November 2011 group - yay!!! nice to see a familiar poster in here! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## JustaTrace

Man, I am so wiped today!! Must be the heat. Have a bit of a sinus/tension headache but I had LASIK surgery 5 weeks ago (I think I was implanting the day I had the surgery actually!!) so it could be eye strain....

I'm not really tired during the day but come 7pm and I'm done like dinner! My DH can't believe how tired I am...how little they forget! LOL


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Anyone else having hip pain?
For the past couple of weeks if I sit too long or sit cross legged
my left hip starts hurting and I have a problem walking for a second
when I first get up but once I am moving I am fine.


----------



## Lindylou

Sending hugs babeebugs


----------



## Lindylou

Aaaaaggggh why am I so tired and then cannot sleep!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Babee Bugs - hope all is ok? x

Am off for a hen weekend this weekend - i'm one of the bridesmaids so have told the bride and another bridesmaid my news. Wasn't planning on but they know my history plus for me not to indulge in a glass of wine or two would be very obvious (i'm known for my wine loving during a celebration...only chance I get, lol!!). It should be fun tho and there's a 28 week pregnant lady going so don't feel on my own!

Have good weekends girls, look after those little bumps xxx


----------



## Dani402

What can I do about constipation??? Haven't gone in four days! Staarting to be quitter uncomfy. Have been drinking a lot of water n thinking of trying to find some prune juice on next shopping trip... any other suggestions?_


----------



## yellow11

MD1223 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx
> 
> added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?
> 
> I was TTC for 6 cycles. Lucky on my 6th, this is our 1st :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow, we were also lucky on our 6th cycle and this is our first. :) Just a few days behind you.
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's a lot of sames..... :haha: my hormones have started going a bit crazy the past few days and ive had pretty constant ms for the past 3 weeks almost. How's your symptoms?
> 
> Healthy and happy 9 months to you too, well just over 7 left to go :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! :) Mine have sort of been all over the place - (TMI) constipation, slightly more tired, sore boobs, and it appears they may be starting to grow a little. And, I haven't been per se sick, but I feel like I have a bit of a hangover everyday lately. I was telling DH that peops at the office probs think I am actually hungover from 4th of July celebrations. :haha: Oh well. That's also sort of legitimate, right? ;) Oh, and last night, I almost puked when trying to take my vites. That was new for me.
> 
> Are you in the US? Have you been to the doc yet? My first appt/scan is on the 10th. Can't wait! I don't know why I decided to forgo bloods and all that right when I found out, but now the 10th is almost here. I have defy been poas a lot to put my mind at ease and have also been using opks b/c I have so many cheapies left - turns out they work! Crazy dark line now - there is almost no dye left for the control line.Click to expand...

Lol I had to tell my colleagues earlier than I.wanted coz they all thought I was hungover for 3 weeks. :haha: I'm not in the us I'm in Ireland, the north so classed as UK and have nhs, so I've seen gp and a midwife already and awaiting a scan date. Should have a scan at 10weeks apparently. I also have been testing like a mad woman, seeing the lines darken on the ics is a lovely reassuring sight, isn't it? :) I haven't tested in a 
week now though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

told MIL and FIL yesterday!

Moving day today! Feel like s*it and full of cold, I am also utterly useles with lifting lol. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh I have my booking in at 2pm!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww midnight busy day today... And congrats on telling the in laws x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning ladies.... :flower:

Well I haven't had anymore bleeding since 8pm. Thank god...

I just hope it was beanie growing/moving and forcing the blood that was in my uterus out. I really hope that's the last of it


----------



## Best step mum

> Lol I had to tell my colleagues earlier than I.wanted coz they all thought I was hungover for 3 weeks. I'm not in the us I'm in Ireland, the north so classed as UK and have nhs, so I've seen gp and a midwife already and awaiting a scan date. Should have a scan at 10weeks apparently. I also have been testing like a mad woman, seeing the lines darken on the ics is a lovely reassuring sight, isn't it? I haven't tested in a
> week now though.

I am in Northern Ireland too, when I called my GP they didnt even want to see me, all I have done is spoken to the midwife on the phone at 5 weeks and then got a letter.

I have my booking in appt on wednesday when ill be 10 weeks and 3 days so I should know more then although from yesterday Ive been having brown spotting (only a tiny bit) with light cramps, im hoping that it is just from things stretching to make room. I cant even phone anyone because my doctors dont accept calls during the day except for emergencies (life or death) and I dont have details for my midwife as the one that I spoke to was in a different hospital to the one that I am going to.

I hope that everyone is feeling ok today.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG the doctors scan referral has just come through, I know I shouldn't take it as I had a scan yesterday and have another in 4ish weeks, but oooh I'm so tempted :haha: Must be a good girl!

Lots of stretchy feelings today, I think my bubba is havig a groth spurt :D x x x


----------



## FaintlyPreg

Hi here. Unfortunately it looks like I won't be having a baby in February :nope: had a pretty nightmarish week in A&E and the EPU and there's nothing on my scans. My HCG was rising at a snails pace and yesterday I was sent home and told to prepare myself, and today it's started.
Wishing everyone else a H&H nine months xxx


----------



## yellow11

So so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

Best step mum said:


> Lol I had to tell my colleagues earlier than I.wanted coz they all thought I was hungover for 3 weeks. I'm not in the us I'm in Ireland, the north so classed as UK and have nhs, so I've seen gp and a midwife already and awaiting a scan date. Should have a scan at 10weeks apparently. I also have been testing like a mad woman, seeing the lines darken on the ics is a lovely reassuring sight, isn't it? I haven't tested in a
> week now though.
> 
> I am in Northern Ireland too, when I called my GP they didnt even want to see me, all I have done is spoken to the midwife on the phone at 5 weeks and then got a letter.
> 
> I have my booking in appt on wednesday when ill be 10 weeks and 3 days so I should know more then although from yesterday Ive been having brown spotting (only a tiny bit) with light cramps, im hoping that it is just from things stretching to make room. I cant even phone anyone because my doctors dont accept calls during the day except for emergencies (life or death) and I dont have details for my midwife as the one that I spoke to was in a different hospital to the one that I am going to.
> 
> I hope that everyone is feeling ok today.Click to expand...

I saw my gp at 5 weeks, he did bp, weight checks, check what antenatals I was taking asked about general health and referred me to midwife. I seen her the following week. She took urine sample and discussed issues, questions and queries with me. And asked me a few questions, like what hospital I want to give birth in and told me how it all works. 
Got a letter through the post this morning which hubby has told me over the phone that I have a scan on 30th July ill be 11 weeks and then another appointment on 15th august which I don't understand what for, so ill have to wait till I get home to have a look. But so far they have been attentive and supportive. This is my 1st with no mc or previous problems and I'm 27 and in good health. So no reason for special treatment. :shrug: I'm south Antrim trust. 
Sucks that they aren't supporting you much hun, where abouts are you? Could it just be
postcodes? You doctors surgery doesn't sound to approachable either. 
Oh, and I have a number for the community midwife that she said to call if I have any questions at all. I'm really happy with it all so far. 

Your cramps and spotting is normal, I'm sure its just stretching and baby settling in. I talked to the midwife about it and she said to expect it, especially around af time. If spotting turns red or pain becomes prolonged I'd go see someone to be sure. 
Xxxxx


----------



## Best step mum

yellow11 said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I had to tell my colleagues earlier than I.wanted coz they all thought I was hungover for 3 weeks. I'm not in the us I'm in Ireland, the north so classed as UK and have nhs, so I've seen gp and a midwife already and awaiting a scan date. Should have a scan at 10weeks apparently. I also have been testing like a mad woman, seeing the lines darken on the ics is a lovely reassuring sight, isn't it? I haven't tested in a
> week now though.
> 
> I am in Northern Ireland too, when I called my GP they didnt even want to see me, all I have done is spoken to the midwife on the phone at 5 weeks and then got a letter.
> 
> I have my booking in appt on wednesday when ill be 10 weeks and 3 days so I should know more then although from yesterday Ive been having brown spotting (only a tiny bit) with light cramps, im hoping that it is just from things stretching to make room. I cant even phone anyone because my doctors dont accept calls during the day except for emergencies (life or death) and I dont have details for my midwife as the one that I spoke to was in a different hospital to the one that I am going to.
> 
> I hope that everyone is feeling ok today.Click to expand...
> 
> I saw my gp at 5 weeks, he did bp, weight checks, check what antenatals I was taking asked about general health and referred me to midwife. I seen her the following week. She took urine sample and discussed issues, questions and queries with me. And asked me a few questions, like what hospital I want to give birth in and told me how it all works.
> Got a letter through the post this morning which hubby has told me over the phone that I have a scan on 30th July ill be 11 weeks and then another appointment on 15th august which I don't understand what for, so ill have to wait till I get home to have a look. But so far they have been attentive and supportive. This is my 1st with no mc or previous problems and I'm 27 and in good health. So no reason for special treatment. :shrug: I'm south Antrim trust.
> Sucks that they aren't supporting you much hun, where abouts are you? Could it just be
> postcodes? You doctors surgery doesn't sound to approachable either.
> Oh, and I have a number for the community midwife that she said to call if I have any questions at all. I'm really happy with it all so far.
> 
> Your cramps and spotting is normal, I'm sure its just stretching and baby settling in. I talked to the midwife about it and she said to expect it, especially around af time. If spotting turns red or pain becomes prolonged I'd go see someone to be sure.
> XxxxxClick to expand...

I am in the lisburn area but I have chosen to go to craigavon hospital - long story but basically I have a friend who is just stearting a registrar post in the royal so I wanted to stay away from there, we didnt want to mix friendship with her work and Lagan Valley has not special care unit in case that is needed. 

My doctors surgery has a waiting time of at least 3 weeks for appointments, but I will just keep an eye on the spotting and keep my fingers crossed till wednesday.


----------



## Sparkes

Morning ladies, how are we all?? Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Sparkes said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all?? Xx

Tired, sickly and emotional, lol. What about you?

How is everyones sickness btw? This is my best pregnancy so far sickness wise (or am i speaking too early? I'm 8+2) I normally have really severe sickness, being sick several times a day. This time just an on/off sickly feeling, bit of retching in the morning but thats it so far. Suppose i should be happy but it worries me that this pregnancy is so different? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LoraLoo said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, how are we all?? Xx
> 
> Tired, sickly and emotional, lol. What about you?
> 
> How is everyones sickness btw? This is my best pregnancy so far sickness wise (or am i speaking too early? I'm 8+2) I normally have really severe sickness, being sick several times a day. This time just an on/off sickly feeling, bit of retching in the morning but thats it so far. Suppose i should be happy but it worries me that this pregnancy is so different? xxClick to expand...

i only have nausea barely sick unless i get the smell of cooking meet:shrug:


----------



## Jembug

Everytime I think 'wow, I've not felt or been sick ' it's hits me so bad!

Sorry to read of the sad miscarriages and welcome lots of new ladies xxx


----------



## Mom To 2

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Anyone else having hip pain?
> For the past couple of weeks if I sit too long or sit cross legged
> my left hip starts hurting and I have a problem walking for a second
> when I first get up but once I am moving I am fine.

Yes! For almost a week now, on and off.
On Saturday my hips ached all day.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Mom To 2 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having hip pain?
> For the past couple of weeks if I sit too long or sit cross legged
> my left hip starts hurting and I have a problem walking for a second
> when I first get up but once I am moving I am fine.
> 
> Yes! For almost a week now, on and off.
> On Saturday my hips ached all day.Click to expand...

mine always hurt preg or not in middle of tests for arthritis but they have been so sore the past few days where all i can do it lay down


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bleugh, ive been AWOL for a wee while, i have not felt this ill in such a long time, pregnancy, combined with post op complications is really taking it out of me.
Feel like utter poop, sick constantly, proper banging headaches, so so tired..

I hate complaining and im so thankful for the symptoms of pregnancy i just feel so low and so ill :(


----------



## JustaTrace

Morning ladies! 

I am feeling the same. Draggy but fine. I didn't have an MS with my son and with this one, I get a bit nauseous in the middle of the night but that's it. Some smells are making me go BLECH though :)

Had a rough night last night. Awoke at 3am with really bad bowel cramping. It was enough pain to wake me from a dead sleep. Got a heating pad and took some GasX and it was fine. I am having severe constipation (I have mild IBS anyway) but when I go, it's soft (sorry if TMI!). IT just getting it THROUGH the belly button area that is the worst. I know it's not anything else, because all my pain is in my upper area right across the belly button and into the stomach. BLoating is HORRIBLE!!!! Doc won't let me take anything for it either so I am also thinking the prune juice route!

Other than that, I am fine. As long as I'm not bleeding, I am okay..that's my mantra right now..that and "one day at a time". This baby may come out with grey hair! LOL


----------



## yellow11

seems like we are all experincing the same lovely symptoms :)
i feel exactly the same luvbunsazzle, i feel soooo crap, but dont wanna complain coz im sooo happy to be pregnant and getting the symptoms even though i feel like complete s**t :haha:
uuuggggghhhhhh :sick:
i hope 2nd tri comes around quickly, i wanna glow already... and not from vomiting sweats.... :rofl:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yellow11 said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I had to tell my colleagues earlier than I.wanted coz they all thought I was hungover for 3 weeks. I'm not in the us I'm in Ireland, the north so classed as UK and have nhs, so I've seen gp and a midwife already and awaiting a scan date. Should have a scan at 10weeks apparently. I also have been testing like a mad woman, seeing the lines darken on the ics is a lovely reassuring sight, isn't it? I haven't tested in a
> week now though.
> 
> I am in Northern Ireland too, when I called my GP they didnt even want to see me, all I have done is spoken to the midwife on the phone at 5 weeks and then got a letter.
> 
> I have my booking in appt on wednesday when ill be 10 weeks and 3 days so I should know more then although from yesterday Ive been having brown spotting (only a tiny bit) with light cramps, im hoping that it is just from things stretching to make room. I cant even phone anyone because my doctors dont accept calls during the day except for emergencies (life or death) and I dont have details for my midwife as the one that I spoke to was in a different hospital to the one that I am going to.
> 
> I hope that everyone is feeling ok today.Click to expand...
> 
> I saw my gp at 5 weeks, he did bp, weight checks, check what antenatals I was taking asked about general health and referred me to midwife. I seen her the following week. She took urine sample and discussed issues, questions and queries with me. And asked me a few questions, like what hospital I want to give birth in and told me how it all works.
> Got a letter through the post this morning which hubby has told me over the phone that I have a scan on 30th July ill be 11 weeks and then another appointment on 15th august which I don't understand what for, so ill have to wait till I get home to have a look. But so far they have been attentive and supportive. This is my 1st with no mc or previous problems and I'm 27 and in good health. So no reason for special treatment. :shrug: I'm south Antrim trust.
> Sucks that they aren't supporting you much hun, where abouts are you? Could it just be
> postcodes? You doctors surgery doesn't sound to approachable either.
> Oh, and I have a number for the community midwife that she said to call if I have any questions at all. I'm really happy with it all so far.
> 
> Your cramps and spotting is normal, I'm sure its just stretching and baby settling in. I talked to the midwife about it and she said to expect it, especially around af time. If spotting turns red or pain becomes prolonged I'd go see someone to be sure.
> XxxxxClick to expand...

I'm wondering if it's your 16 week appointment? This is when there will listen in with a Doppler, more blood and urine tests etc.

I know last pregnancy in february-April... When I seen my midwife at 9 weeks, she told me that when I go for my 12 week NT scan I needed to phone her and let her know how many weeks and days my scan said, so that she can book me in for a 16 week check up. Only unfortunately the scan didn't reveal good news, so obviously I didn't need to go.

I'm in the north east of England, and so I dare say things are done abit differently here.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sparkes said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all?? Xx

I'm good thank you Hunnie... Bleeding has returned but thankfully its very dark brown and in small doses... Just hope baby is snuggled in tight x


----------



## Sparkes

Had an awful night :cry:. Read this thread: (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1083667-officially-terrified-2.html)

Told mom this morning I'm pregnant and she's far from happy, staying at a friends now and my OH is home tonight but I don't know what we are going to do as she is refusing to help anymore :cry:


----------



## Sparkes

Babee_Bugs said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, how are we all?? Xx
> 
> I'm good thank you Hunnie... Bleeding has returned but thankfully its very dark brown and in small doses... Just hope baby is snuggled in tight xClick to expand...

My fingers are tightly crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

could be very likely babee, ill have a wee look at the pack when i get home, hubby gave me the info over the phone and he doesnt have a clue what its all about, lol, so who knows. :shrug:
how are you doing today anyway? xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Sparkes said:


> Had an awful night :cry:. Read this thread: (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1083667-officially-terrified-2.html)
> 
> Told mom this morning I'm pregnant and she's far from happy, staying at a friends now and my OH is home tonight but I don't know what we are going to do as she is refusing to help anymore :cry:

She'll come round hun :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sparkes said:


> Had an awful night :cry:. Read this thread: (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1083667-officially-terrified-2.html)
> 
> Told mom this morning I'm pregnant and she's far from happy, staying at a friends now and my OH is home tonight but I don't know what we are going to do as she is refusing to help anymore :cry:

I'm glad you have told her... At the end of the day you and your OH have made the decision to have another child not you parents.

My partner is on a low income and so we get some council tax benefit, working tax, child tax and child benefit... It's not a great deal, but the extra money we get is like my partner working full time and it helps put food on the table etc. we bought our own house so we can't get housing benefit, but we have rented before and got housing benefit. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yellow11 said:


> could be very likely babee, ill have a wee look at the pack when i get home, hubby gave me the info over the phone and he doesnt have a clue what its all about, lol, so who knows. :shrug:
> how are you doing today anyway? xxx

Yeh I'm ok Hunnie, I've got more bleeding today but it's dark brown, in small doses and only when I wipe :) x


----------



## Seity

Wow, this thread moves too fast for me to keep up with. I don't post much because I'm one of those annoying ladies who feels fantastic her whole pregnancy. Just had my morning coffee and I'm looking forward to seeing the midwife for the first time this afternoon.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

FaintlyPreg said:


> Hi here. Unfortunately it looks like I won't be having a baby in February :nope: had a pretty nightmarish week in A&E and the EPU and there's nothing on my scans. My HCG was rising at a snails pace and yesterday I was sent home and told to prepare myself, and today it's started.
> Wishing everyone else a H&H nine months xxx

:hugs: So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## lotsababies

Nothing in the world makes me angrier than incompetence! 

NP I saw yesterday was pretty useless. After telling her I have a 33 day cycle and my LMC started on May 22 she said, length of your cycle doesn't matter. I didn't trust that but whatever. Go in for a scan, my empty gestational sac is measuring 5w5d. U/S tech asks about the length off my cycle. Says, o you are right where you should be, the NP just miscalculated how far along you are. Great, everything is fine. NP responds to the scan: "you may have a blighted ovum. We will do beta today and Saturday. I will have those results Monday. Schedule another ultrasound fo next Thursday." Then I mention my cycle length again and she says "o, that's great! We will still do the tests but you are right where you should be" I seriously could have rang her neck. 

On my way back to work after that, I get rear-ended. (gently, but still damaged my car)

All night I slept on the reclining sofa with my loving husband suffering on the love seat. I was up vomiting and had severe diarrhea most of the night. Then woke up at 6:30 for work. Still feel terrible. Only holding down toast and water...everything else makes me wretch. Blighted ovum my arse, I fully expect to see a baby next Thursday with a little heartbeat!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lots a babies...

I can't believe she didn't have a clue that your longer cycle than a average cycle will affect dates etc... Silly woman and fancy saying blighted ovum to you! Surely it's too early to say that right now.

I had a blighted ovum discovered at my 12 week scan and there was no doubts about it, but I would of punched anyone suggesting a blighted ovum at 5 weeks that's just plain daft grrrrr


----------



## MissCam

*had a scan today 5/6 weeks,,, the sack is a funny shape and i am miscarrying. its in my cervix right now *


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MissCam said:


> *had a scan today 5/6 weeks,,, the sack is a funny shape and i am miscarrying. its in my cervix right now *

Awwww miss Cam... I'm soo sorry to hear of your loss :( x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

MissCam said:


> *had a scan today 5/6 weeks,,, the sack is a funny shape and i am miscarrying. its in my cervix right now *

:hugs: So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkes

MissCam said:


> *had a scan today 5/6 weeks,,, the sack is a funny shape and i am miscarrying. its in my cervix right now *

:hugs:


----------



## blinkava

I'm due February 12th with my 3rd.


----------



## jme84

So sorry hun. I had a mc a couple of months ago. Know what your going through.


----------



## Jembug

My midwife dated me at 11weeks this Sunday going by my lmp- when I said about my 35 days cycles she said it doesn't matter! 
But I know it does, with my second I got put back a week and I know I ovulate ob day 20, so I know this baby is due 3/4th Feb! 
There so annoying! X

Sorry for the miscarriage xxx


----------



## mrsparoline

I'm so hormonal I quit my job! I work from home doing customer service and I had a very difficult customer, so I asked one of our support staff to help and then SHE was a jerk to me so I finished the call, signed out, and sent a resignation email to my boss. DH says I should email her back and tell her I'm hormonal and sorry but I'm sure that won't work :(


----------



## babydreams85

JustaTrace said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I am feeling the same. Draggy but fine. I didn't have an MS with my son and with this one, I get a bit nauseous in the middle of the night but that's it. Some smells are making me go BLECH though :)
> 
> Had a rough night last night. Awoke at 3am with really bad bowel cramping. It was enough pain to wake me from a dead sleep. Got a heating pad and took some GasX and it was fine. I am having severe constipation (I have mild IBS anyway) but when I go, it's soft (sorry if TMI!). IT just getting it THROUGH the belly button area that is the worst. I know it's not anything else, because all my pain is in my upper area right across the belly button and into the stomach. BLoating is HORRIBLE!!!! Doc won't let me take anything for it either so I am also thinking the prune juice route!
> 
> Other than that, I am fine. As long as I'm not bleeding, I am okay..that's my mantra right now..that and "one day at a time". This baby may come out with grey hair! LOL

Omg I feel your pain, literally! I have IBS and pregnancy sure doesn't make it easier does it? I have been constipated, bloated, gassy, crampy something awful! I'm sure that makes my nausea worse. I will take it all though, if it means my bean is growing and healthy!


----------



## MD1223

MissCam said:


> *had a scan today 5/6 weeks,,, the sack is a funny shape and i am miscarrying. its in my cervix right now *

MissCam, I am really sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MD1223

It looks like I've missed a lot just since yesterday. I just wanted to say that I am really sorry for those of you that had losses. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. :hugs:



Sparkes said:


> Had an awful night :cry:. Read this thread: (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1083667-officially-terrified-2.html)
> 
> Told mom this morning I'm pregnant and she's far from happy, staying at a friends now and my OH is home tonight but I don't know what we are going to do as she is refusing to help anymore :cry:

I am sorry, Sparkes. It looks like you got some good advice on getting some financial and housing help. I know it probably seems overwhelming right now, but I am sure it will all work out. Just keep your head up and doing the best that you can. Also, I agree that your mother is likely to come around. She is probably just in shock right now but it sounds like she loves you and your daughter very much and will eventually love this new one too and will be there for you when you most need it. In any event, stay strong for yourself and your daughter and continue to seek out ways to improve your situation. If you do that and keep your head up, you'll make it. :hugs:



yellow11 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can I please join? :flower: I've been lingering in ttc too long.
> My EDD is 18th Feb.
> I see I'm in good company.
> Xxx
> 
> added you; welcome, and congrats - how long were you ttc?
> 
> I was TTC for 6 cycles. Lucky on my 6th, this is our 1st :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yellow, we were also lucky on our 6th cycle and this is our first. :) Just a few days behind you.
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's a lot of sames..... :haha: my hormones have started going a bit crazy the past few days and ive had pretty constant ms for the past 3 weeks almost. How's your symptoms?
> 
> Healthy and happy 9 months to you too, well just over 7 left to go :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! :) Mine have sort of been all over the place - (TMI) constipation, slightly more tired, sore boobs, and it appears they may be starting to grow a little. And, I haven't been per se sick, but I feel like I have a bit of a hangover everyday lately. I was telling DH that peops at the office probs think I am actually hungover from 4th of July celebrations. :haha: Oh well. That's also sort of legitimate, right? ;) Oh, and last night, I almost puked when trying to take my vites. That was new for me.
> 
> Are you in the US? Have you been to the doc yet? My first appt/scan is on the 10th. Can't wait! I don't know why I decided to forgo bloods and all that right when I found out, but now the 10th is almost here. I have defy been poas a lot to put my mind at ease and have also been using opks b/c I have so many cheapies left - turns out they work! Crazy dark line now - there is almost no dye left for the control line.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I had to tell my colleagues earlier than I.wanted coz they all thought I was hungover for 3 weeks. :haha: I'm not in the us I'm in Ireland, the north so classed as UK and have nhs, so I've seen gp and a midwife already and awaiting a scan date. Should have a scan at 10weeks apparently. I also have been testing like a mad woman, seeing the lines darken on the ics is a lovely reassuring sight, isn't it? :) I haven't tested in a
> week now though.Click to expand...

It is so reassuring! I have one hpt left and think I'll use it on Sunday (although, I am slightly nervous about the hook effect. I don't want to feel more nervous before my appt.)

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Do something nice and special for yourselves! :hug:


----------



## Raavi

I'm so sorry to hear about the losses. I have been through one before and know how difficult it is to get through a loss.

Welcome to the newcomers! Those of you who had scans done, congrats!

It sounds like almost everyone's been hit with the nausea and fatigue. I have been having some spotting, bleeding and lots of gas pains not to mention the all day and night "morning sickness". Although my beta levels are rising, I have a scan booked for next Tuesday. We'll see how things go! A little nervous but hoping for the best...


----------



## Kdk24

Seity said:


> Wow, this thread moves too fast for me to keep up with. I don't post much because I'm one of those annoying ladies who feels fantastic her whole pregnancy. Just had my morning coffee and I'm looking forward to seeing the midwife for the first time this afternoon.

I am the in the same boat. This is my first pregnancy and other than being tired I feel great. I'm still working out occasionally and still working long hours. It's almost freaking me out that I don't feel more pregnant. I took an HPT the other day just to reassure myself. The pos line came up before the control line. Thank goodness!
I will say the tireness is really kicking my butt though. I can't get comfortable at night and am up peeing every 2 1/2 hours... but other than that not too much else has happened. 
My co-worker is 6 months pregnant and had the worst morning sickness. She's the only one that knows and got really angry the other day when I told her I'd had none. She told me I was probably gonna get really bad stretch marks then... What a hormonal bitch!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kdk - she does sound like a right hormonal bitch....

I'm one of the lucky ones, where I don't get morning sickness or all day sickness as Ive seen ladies mentioning... I do get some nausea moments, but I can't tell if it's because I'm hungry though, because as soon as I eat something it goes :shrug:

The only pregnancy complaint I've got is this bleeding :(


----------



## Seity

Back from seeing the midwife. Got the results from my scan last week. Baby is eager and measuring ahead. They put me at 7+6 (last week), so new due date is Feb 9th. I mentioned that I could already hear the baby at home on my doppler, so we pulled out theirs and had a listen. Found it really easy and it was nice and strong. 
I get constipation and gas bad too and was told that Colace and Gas-X are fine to take. Obviously fiber and lots of water are supposed to help, but last pregnancy I ate Raisin bran and drank tons of water and was still constipated.


----------



## JustaTrace

babydreams85 said:


> JustaTrace said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> I am feeling the same. Draggy but fine. I didn't have an MS with my son and with this one, I get a bit nauseous in the middle of the night but that's it. Some smells are making me go BLECH though :)
> 
> Had a rough night last night. Awoke at 3am with really bad bowel cramping. It was enough pain to wake me from a dead sleep. Got a heating pad and took some GasX and it was fine. I am having severe constipation (I have mild IBS anyway) but when I go, it's soft (sorry if TMI!). IT just getting it THROUGH the belly button area that is the worst. I know it's not anything else, because all my pain is in my upper area right across the belly button and into the stomach. BLoating is HORRIBLE!!!! Doc won't let me take anything for it either so I am also thinking the prune juice route!
> 
> Other than that, I am fine. As long as I'm not bleeding, I am okay..that's my mantra right now..that and "one day at a time". This baby may come out with grey hair! LOL
> 
> Omg I feel your pain, literally! I have IBS and pregnancy sure doesn't make it easier does it? I have been constipated, bloated, gassy, crampy something awful! I'm sure that makes my nausea worse. I will take it all though, if it means my bean is growing and healthy!Click to expand...

So nice to hear someone else with the same thing.(but I am so sorry you are having it!!) Everyone else I asked has just shrugged and said they didn't know. ;) We are about the same weeks pregnant too I think. I am figuring I am 7 weeks today..but waiting for next Friday to have an accurate date. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Seity said:


> Back from seeing the midwife. Got the results from my scan last week. Baby is eager and measuring ahead. They put me at 7+6 (last week), so new due date is Feb 9th. I mentioned that I could already hear the baby at home on my doppler, so we pulled out theirs and had a listen. Found it really easy and it was nice and strong.
> I get constipation and gas bad too and was told that Colace and Gas-X are fine to take. Obviously fiber and lots of water are supposed to help, but last pregnancy I ate Raisin bran and drank tons of water and was still constipated.

Awww that's fab news!

I was told prune juice is also very effective and was really considering it... But hmmm just the thought of drinking prunes, puts me off for some reason, even though I've never tried it :haha:


----------



## munchkinlove

so everything went well im still dated at 7 weeks!!!!!! we got to see the heart flicker on the screen but couldnt hear it yet the babys heart rate was a nice 136bpm!!!!!!!!!! so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! i go back in 3 weeks for another checkup no u/s but ill have one again a few weeks after at 12/13 weeks!!!!!!!!
here is a pic of our little peanut its the little blob at the top with the yolk sack floating below it:)
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/08657e8d.jpg


----------



## JustaTrace

Congrats Munchkinlove!!! That's awesome...I'm hoping for the same results next week!!! 

Babee bugs, Prune juice is NASTY stuff...I have always mixed it with chocolate milk or juice because it's so gross! LOL...however, I fear taking it now because it may move things through too fast and then my pain will be even worse. I'm going for my prenatal on Thursday and will ask the doc then what to do. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

JustaTrace said:


> Congrats Munchkinlove!!! That's awesome...I'm hoping for the same results next week!!!
> 
> Babee bugs, Prune juice is NASTY stuff...I have always mixed it with chocolate milk or juice because it's so gross! LOL...however, I fear taking it now because it may move things through too fast and then my pain will be even worse. I'm going for my prenatal on Thursday and will ask the doc then what to do. :)

:rofl: me is glad you said that, I shall be avoiding the stuff! :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww congrats munchkin, I can't make your picture any bigger, anyway you could attach it differently, so I can have a good old nosey at it :)

I can't wait for my scan on wednesday eeekkkk can't believe how close it is now x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is anyone else on progesterone suppliments? its kinda like my nightly routine now lol but cant wait to stop them :haha: im still kinda in the oh my god i am actualy pregnant stage after almost 3 years trying and being told ivf was our only hope then to fall preg first round of clomid its kinda like one amazing dream:cloud9:


----------



## munchkinlove

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/d77ca8bf.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm so sorry for ur loss Hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Beautiful scan Hun..xx

My next one is on the 17th can't wait..x

Are u ladies still having sex?? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CherylC3 said:


> Beautiful scan Hun..xx
> 
> My next one is on the 17th can't wait..x
> 
> Are u ladies still having sex?? X

im not due to meds im taking but gagging for it!


----------



## Wiggler

My nausea hasn't been too bad today thankfully, it was pretty bad this morning but then eased off. For the first time in ages I have been able to eat properly. 

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? OH is working so its just me and the kids, going to try to get them out, my pelvis is killing me but I need to try to stay as active as possible without pushing myself too hard. x x x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

munchkinlove said:


> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/d77ca8bf.jpg

Much bigger! And awwwww looks fantastic :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not having sex, being pregnant puts me right off, we have sex to put the baby in and then with my 2 successful pregnancies we had sex near my EDD and 4 hours later I went into labour each time :D Hopefully that will work this time too x x x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CherylC3 said:


> Beautiful scan Hun..xx
> 
> My next one is on the 17th can't wait..x
> 
> Are u ladies still having sex?? X

We have only a couple times... But my uterus is full of blood and knowing that sex can cause me to bleed, I've tried to avoid it... But of course went down other avenues :haha:


----------



## Seity

CherylC3 said:


> Are u ladies still having sex?? X

:rofl: -- The only time I've had sex in the last 3.5 months was the night that ended me up in this mess. I'd love to get it on, but my husband isn't on board with that plan.

Nice scan pic Munchkin!


----------



## yellow11

Nope, not since bfp. Poor hubby is right and neglected. I'm just so tired and nauseous all the time, def not in the mood. Hoping my sex drive will come back in 2nd trimester, maybe after scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Sparkes said:


> Had an awful night :cry:. Read this thread: (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1083667-officially-terrified-2.html)
> 
> Told mom this morning I'm pregnant and she's far from happy, staying at a friends now and my OH is home tonight but I don't know what we are going to do as she is refusing to help anymore :cry:

Sparkes- give your mum time to think it through. She has no choice but to come around to the idea as this baby is well and truly on its way!! Maybe try the citizens advice to get some information on where you can turn. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Kdk24 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread moves too fast for me to keep up with. I don't post much because I'm one of those annoying ladies who feels fantastic her whole pregnancy. Just had my morning coffee and I'm looking forward to seeing the midwife for the first time this afternoon.
> 
> I am the in the same boat. This is my first pregnancy and other than being tired I feel great. I'm still working out occasionally and still working long hours. It's almost freaking me out that I don't feel more pregnant. I took an HPT the other day just to reassure myself. The pos line came up before the control line. Thank goodness!
> I will say the tireness is really kicking my butt though. I can't get comfortable at night and am up peeing every 2 1/2 hours... but other than that not too much else has happened.
> My co-worker is 6 months pregnant and had the worst morning sickness. She's the only one that knows and got really angry the other day when I told her I'd had none. She told me I was probably gonna get really bad stretch marks then... What a hormonal bitch!Click to expand...


I feel the same soooo tired but nothing else, I really don't feel any different other than that so worry that I really should.


----------



## Lindylou

munchkinlove said:


> so everything went well im still dated at 7 weeks!!!!!! we got to see the heart flicker on the screen but couldnt hear it yet the babys heart rate was a nice 136bpm!!!!!!!!!! so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! i go back in 3 weeks for another checkup no u/s but ill have one again a few weeks after at 12/13 weeks!!!!!!!!
> here is a pic of our little peanut its the little blob at the top with the yolk sack floating below it:)
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/08657e8d.jpg

Such a lovely pic. Glad scan went well.


----------



## CherylC3

It is safe to do it tho?x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm just too tired for sex. I just want sleep! My poor dh is being patient..... For now!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CherylC3 said:


> It is safe to do it tho?x

Yeh it's very safe :thumbup:


----------



## MD1223

Nice scan Munchkinlove!! Yay! Glad everything went well. 

We are having sex still - like only twice a week, though. Did this morning, actually, but told him he had to do all the work, that I was too tired. :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Cool off to :sex: then hubbys been asking me all week. Lol.. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Enjoy :D

x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh my goodness the fatigue is really kicking me in the face today.
I have 2.5 hours of work left and I am already so tired that my body
actually hurts because of if. The baby brain is in full effect also which
it tends to do when I am so tired. I can not even finish what I am doing 
without forgetting exactly what it was I was doing. Come on 5:00 I need 
to go home and to bed. TGIF!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

desperate for a pee but cant go! how the helldo they expect aprego woman notto pee always happens afteri put my tabs in!:dohh:


----------



## MD1223

What about working out? Who is still working out and have you made any modifications? 

I am doing a bar method class that has a lot of focus on the abs (as well as thighs, butt, and arms). I haven't made any mods yet, but starting to wonder if I should. Google searches not so helpful.


----------



## sobroody

Hi all. I'm due 1st feb, but hav a scan to confirm 11th July. Having bleeding at the mo but no pain so trying very hard to remain positive, although its hard. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sobroody said:


> Hi all. I'm due 1st feb, but hav a scan to confirm 11th July. Having bleeding at the mo but no pain so trying very hard to remain positive, although its hard. X

Hey Hunnie and welcome....

I'm also experiencing bleeding, although its brown... I go for my second scan on the 11th also... Goodluck for us both x


----------



## Sparkes

So stressed out tonight :cry:

What has everyone done today? Anything exciting?


----------



## Mom To 2

CherylC3 said:


> It is safe to do it tho?x

Yes, very safe unless doc says otherwise. I always have through pregnancy without any problems.


----------



## Newt4

MD1223 said:


> What about working out? Who is still working out and have you made any modifications?
> 
> I am doing a bar method class that has a lot of focus on the abs (as well as thighs, butt, and arms). I haven't made any mods yet, but starting to wonder if I should. Google searches not so helpful.

Im still doing everything that I normally do when not pregnant. They only suggest that if you start exercising and you normally don't ,to do low impact stuff. For me Im still playing ice hockey, running and biking. Last pregnancy I ran (hobbled) 7 k every day till 37 weeks.


----------



## Sparkes

MD1223 said:


> What about working out? Who is still working out and have you made any modifications?
> 
> I am doing a bar method class that has a lot of focus on the abs (as well as thighs, butt, and arms). I haven't made any mods yet, but starting to wonder if I should. Google searches not so helpful.

I wouldn't do weights personally. But up to 34 weeks last pregnancy I was still going to the gym three times a week.


----------



## Sparkes

Maybe I should of made more sense- I was cycling for 30 minutes and swimming 20 lengths of the pool.


----------



## Kdk24

I haven't had sex yet. I'm really nervous about it!
As far as working out... I'm still going to the gym and doing, for the most part, my normal routine. Instead of running, I've switched to 20 mins fast walking on the treadmill, 20 mins on the elliptical and 10 mins on the stair master. Trying to keep in shape without over doing anything.


----------



## Blaire

Hi Ladies!

I am hoping to join in on the discussion. My husband and I are expecting our first on February 6th if the dating is correct. My doctor won't schedule an early ultrasound since I'm not in a high risk category, so I have to wait until August 2nd to find out for sure about the date. I wish that I could have an early ultrasound though to know that everything is okay.

I went off the pill in April since we were told by my doctor that it would take at least 3-6 months to conceive, if not a year, because I was on the pill for 10 years. We are so excited that it happened so quickly!

We made the decision not to tell anyone except one close friend who lives out of province. Other than that, we are waiting until after the ultrasound in August to make the announcement. It is so hard keeping it from everyone. The little one will be the first grandchild for my parents, and my husbands siblings all have adult children, so his parents have been dropping hints for months about wanting another grandchild.

Looking forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## ScaredMommy

Hello Fellow Febrians!

Due Date February 9th 2013

I joined this site hoping to find someone else who knows how I feel right now. I have always wanted children and honestly thought I would have at least 2 by this age (25). My husband was a little slower to come around so I was super excited on June 13th to learn I was expecting as he still hadn't decided he really wanted to try yet. He was instantly on board (he often needs a shove lol) and I walked around in a state of euphoria after an early ultrasound detected "twins". I had been cramping for about ten days so I had gone in for an ultrasound to check for major problems and the ultrasound tech AND radiologist apparently didn't know what they were doing (I was informed this two weeks later by my OBGYN, whom I had to wait a month to get into) and flat out told me I was for sure having twins and gave me an ultrasound picture to prove it. Two weeks later at my first REAL appt., my OBGYN (I think I'm switching, I didn't appreciate the lack of consideration in the conversation) Laughed and made a joke that "small town radiology departments don't have any idea what they are doing.. I can't believe they told you for sure that is twins, the second sac stopped developing and you will harmlessly miscarry it at some point." 
He acted like I was silly for being excited the first information and laughed it off as not a big deal since it was so early. After all, my healthy sac was perfectly good so everything is awesome!

But its not for me. We had told everyone it was twins (I'm stupid right? It's just that I have never been so excited about anything in my life) And even though it was only two weeks, for two weeks, that was the idea I carried around in my head and my heart and I was devastated to learn otherwise. 

I feel HORRIBLY guilty because when I saw the HB of my healthy baby and the doctor looked at me for happiness, all I wanted to do was cry. This is so silly because it was so early, and I SHOULD be happy to have a healthy baby and I am so depressed. 
Then I go to a baby shower last weekend and an old high school friend who lost a set of twins at 16 weeks last year comes up to me and informs me how lucky I am to have gotten to keep one of the twins. AND SHES RIGHT!!! omg I would never downplay what she went and is going through in a million years.. But I'm still not ok. :( 
:nope:My poor baby deserves a mommy who is happy and excited like I was. And I want to be... But I feel devastated.. I haven't gotten out of bed hardly at all in like 8 days and everyone around me is assuming it was too early to be a big deal, and i'm sure they are right. So I just feel so alone. Please don't judge :( Ty for reading
:sad2:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi scared mummy don't feel guilty Hun ur grieving ur loss and u will be excited soon enough about ur healthy little one... :hugs: 

I had a loss in march and I was devastated so I feel I can't get excited about this one until I get past 12 wks I think il feel a bit better after 8 wks as I lost my last one a 7 wks...cx


----------



## ScaredMommy

Prayers your way for safety and smiles! I hope the time passes quickly. Ty for your response!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Your are right to grieve the loss of a child, whether that child is a few weeks gestation or years old... It doesn't matter how long that child played a part in your life,you will always feel sad for losing them.

I miscarried in April at nearly 13 weeks and it was devastating!, I fell pregnant in may and this pregnancy started out as twins, unfortunately I miscarried one and my body expelled it :( and now I'm currently pregnant with the remaining twin.

I go for a scan on Wednesday to check for a heart beat..

Please don't think your daft or silly.. It's very natural to feel sad for your loss x


----------



## PerpetualMama

ScaredMommy said:


> Hello Fellow Febrians!
> 
> Due Date February 9th 2013
> 
> I joined this site hoping to find someone else who knows how I feel right now. I have always wanted children and honestly thought I would have at least 2 by this age (25). My husband was a little slower to come around so I was super excited on June 13th to learn I was expecting as he still hadn't decided he really wanted to try yet. He was instantly on board (he often needs a shove lol) and I walked around in a state of euphoria after an early ultrasound detected "twins". I had been cramping for about ten days so I had gone in for an ultrasound to check for major problems and the ultrasound tech AND radiologist apparently didn't know what they were doing (I was informed this two weeks later by my OBGYN, whom I had to wait a month to get into) and flat out told me I was for sure having twins and gave me an ultrasound picture to prove it. Two weeks later at my first REAL appt., my OBGYN (I think I'm switching, I didn't appreciate the lack of consideration in the conversation) Laughed and made a joke that "small town radiology departments don't have any idea what they are doing.. I can't believe they told you for sure that is twins, the second sac stopped developing and you will harmlessly miscarry it at some point."
> He acted like I was silly for being excited the first information and laughed it off as not a big deal since it was so early. After all, my healthy sac was perfectly good so everything is awesome!
> 
> But its not for me. We had told everyone it was twins (I'm stupid right? It's just that I have never been so excited about anything in my life) And even though it was only two weeks, for two weeks, that was the idea I carried around in my head and my heart and I was devastated to learn otherwise.
> 
> I feel HORRIBLY guilty because when I saw the HB of my healthy baby and the doctor looked at me for happiness, all I wanted to do was cry. This is so silly because it was so early, and I SHOULD be happy to have a healthy baby and I am so depressed.
> Then I go to a baby shower last weekend and an old high school friend who lost a set of twins at 16 weeks last year comes up to me and informs me how lucky I am to have gotten to keep one of the twins. AND SHES RIGHT!!! omg I would never downplay what she went and is going through in a million years.. But I'm still not ok. :(
> :nope:My poor baby deserves a mommy who is happy and excited like I was. And I want to be... But I feel devastated.. I haven't gotten out of bed hardly at all in like 8 days and everyone around me is assuming it was too early to be a big deal, and i'm sure they are right. So I just feel so alone. Please don't judge :( Ty for reading
> :sad2:

I lost a baby almost 4 years ago, and I had only known about it less than a month. Length of time doesn't matter, when you start to plan all these things in your head, and your mind is a constant thought circle about the baby (babies)...or you get excited for the prospect of twins then it hurts to have your dream crashed. Losing one of the twins is still a loss- no different than losing a singleton except you still have one growing. You have every right to grieve- you lost a child, you lost a dream and also the "status" of being a mom of twins. I'm sure in time you will be the happy mommy excited for the health of the remaining twin, but don't beat yourself up for mourning the loss of number 2 :hugs: Hang in there sweets, and I hope your little one continues to thrive


----------



## JustaTrace

I agree with everyone else. It's a loss and you need to grieve. That's your mind's way of closure. I lost my first baby in 2000 at 8 weeks 5 days and I was devastated too. It's hard because you get attached. When I got pregnant with my son four months later, I felt guilty and I felt like I couldn't enjoy my early pregnancy because I was so upset and scared. However, my husband suggested we mourn the loss by letting off a balloon in that baby's honour so I could get past it and learn to enjoy the gift I'd been given.

It really sounded dumb, but it helped tremendously. Treat that baby as a loss...grieve and mourn, but remember, the baby you have that survived is a gift and you will soon grow to love and enjoy your pregnancy. 

I know these are just words, but I hope we've all helped you just a little bit. Take it one day at a time and remember there's no set time to heal....


----------



## Mom To 2

Welcome Blair and Scared Mommy!

Scared M- you came to the right place for support. Many of us have recently mc and know how you feel. You should feel free to grieve all you need to. You lost a baby, it's understandable. It took me a few weeks, I felt better and was ready to try again. But that baby will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ScaredMommy said:


> Hello Fellow Febrians!
> 
> Due Date February 9th 2013
> 
> I joined this site hoping to find someone else who knows how I feel right now. I have always wanted children and honestly thought I would have at least 2 by this age (25). My husband was a little slower to come around so I was super excited on June 13th to learn I was expecting as he still hadn't decided he really wanted to try yet. He was instantly on board (he often needs a shove lol) and I walked around in a state of euphoria after an early ultrasound detected "twins". I had been cramping for about ten days so I had gone in for an ultrasound to check for major problems and the ultrasound tech AND radiologist apparently didn't know what they were doing (I was informed this two weeks later by my OBGYN, whom I had to wait a month to get into) and flat out told me I was for sure having twins and gave me an ultrasound picture to prove it. Two weeks later at my first REAL appt., my OBGYN (I think I'm switching, I didn't appreciate the lack of consideration in the conversation) Laughed and made a joke that "small town radiology departments don't have any idea what they are doing.. I can't believe they told you for sure that is twins, the second sac stopped developing and you will harmlessly miscarry it at some point."
> He acted like I was silly for being excited the first information and laughed it off as not a big deal since it was so early. After all, my healthy sac was perfectly good so everything is awesome!
> 
> But its not for me. We had told everyone it was twins (I'm stupid right? It's just that I have never been so excited about anything in my life) And even though it was only two weeks, for two weeks, that was the idea I carried around in my head and my heart and I was devastated to learn otherwise.
> 
> I feel HORRIBLY guilty because when I saw the HB of my healthy baby and the doctor looked at me for happiness, all I wanted to do was cry. This is so silly because it was so early, and I SHOULD be happy to have a healthy baby and I am so depressed.
> Then I go to a baby shower last weekend and an old high school friend who lost a set of twins at 16 weeks last year comes up to me and informs me how lucky I am to have gotten to keep one of the twins. AND SHES RIGHT!!! omg I would never downplay what she went and is going through in a million years.. But I'm still not ok. :(
> :nope:My poor baby deserves a mommy who is happy and excited like I was. And I want to be... But I feel devastated.. I haven't gotten out of bed hardly at all in like 8 days and everyone around me is assuming it was too early to be a big deal, and i'm sure they are right. So I just feel so alone. Please don't judge :( Ty for reading
> :sad2:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:
Please do not feel guilty a loss at any point of pregnancy is traumatic and is a big deal.
You have chosen a great forum a lot of us have been through a mc and know how you feel. Vent as much as you need, we are all here to support each other through our triumph's and tragedies. 
With all that said I wish you a healthy 9 months.:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

I ess feeling very nausious for several days, Tues morning was the last bad one, but this morning I feel fine. Thurs and Fri I was even able to eat breakfast. It's stressing me out. I want to need to puke!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Has anyone had some spotting? I've had some today and really worried as last time I mc after the spotting I've been told to rest I'm freaking out x


----------



## embo216

Sorry Ive not been around lately, went on holiday for the week, had a lovely time but my nausea was so bad! I'm nearly 99% sure this one is a little girl, It's so much like my daughters pregnancy. I had no sickness with my sons pregnancy at all. 

Im so sorry to hear about the losses :cry:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am feeling a bit uneasy today!
I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and have an us on Tuesday at 8w 2d.
My uneasiness is stemming from our loss in October, with that pregnancy
our first us was at 8w 5d and that apt was devastating the babies hb was only
50 bpm and a week later they could not find a heart beat. I ended up mc naturally at
11w 5d Everyone keeps telling me not to worry because I have been being monitored 
and this pregnancy is moving along so much better then the last (Hb 6w 1d 109, 6w 4d 119, 6w 6d 139 and 7w 1d 150) They all keep saying "this one will stick" . 
To prove her point my mom even bought a crib to keep at her house for the baby .
Even with knowing all this I am petrified. This week and next are going to be difficult
for me because of all the what ifs. With all the great scans I have had am I crazy for having the fear that history is going to repeat itself?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

CherylC3 said:


> Has anyone had some spotting? I've had some today and really worried as last time I mc after the spotting I've been told to rest I'm freaking out x

I know you recently were asking about :sex:.
Not to pry but if you guys did it can aggravate the cervix and cause spotting.
I had it happen last Saturday and I freaked and went to to the er. The doc there said it is rather normal to spot after :sex: and that it would not harm the baby.
Best wishes and hope this helps.


----------



## Mom To 2

I understand your worries!! I have been feeling very tired but not nausious at all the past few days. I'm worried sick, so I just booked a private scan for this afternoon. Your scan results are great sounding!!! I have never mc after seeing a heartbeat, so I pray my results are as great as yours!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Mom To 2 said:


> I understand your worries!! I have been feeling very tired but not nausious at all the past few days. I'm worried sick, so I just booked a private scan for this afternoon. Your scan results are great sounding!!! I have never mc after seeing a heartbeat, so I pray my results are as great as yours!

:hugs: good luck at your scan:hugs:
I am sure it will go great and it will easy your nerves some.


----------



## CherylC3

Blue eyes 81 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had some spotting? I've had some today and really worried as last time I mc after the spotting I've been told to rest I'm freaking out x
> 
> I know you recently were asking about :sex:.
> Not to pry but if you guys did it can aggravate the cervix and cause spotting.
> I had it happen last Saturday and I freaked and went to to the er. The doc there said it is rather normal to spot after :sex: and that it would not harm the baby.
> Best wishes and hope this helps.Click to expand...

How long did it last for was it red blood?xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

CherylC3 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had some spotting? I've had some today and really worried as last time I mc after the spotting I've been told to rest I'm freaking out x
> 
> I know you recently were asking about :sex:.
> Not to pry but if you guys did it can aggravate the cervix and cause spotting.
> I had it happen last Saturday and I freaked and went to to the er. The doc there said it is rather normal to spot after :sex: and that it would not harm the baby.
> Best wishes and hope this helps.Click to expand...
> 
> How long did it last for was it red blood?xxClick to expand...

It lasted a couple of hours and was brown but we did not actually :sex: OK probably tmi
but it was fore play with no penetration apparently having an o caused mine. Er doc ordered me to abstain from :sex: and oing until I saw my doc. That following Monday my doc cleared me. I found the following on the American pregnancy association web site hope it helps.

"After intercourse some women may bleed because the cervix is very tender and sensitive. You should discontinue intercourse until you have been seen by your doctor. This is to prevent any further irritationhaving normal sexual intercourse does not cause a miscarriage."


----------



## Seity

MD1223 said:


> What about working out? Who is still working out and have you made any modifications?
> 
> I am doing a bar method class that has a lot of focus on the abs (as well as thighs, butt, and arms). I haven't made any mods yet, but starting to wonder if I should. Google searches not so helpful.

I was told I could continue to work out, just no impact sports, so no more ice hockey for me. I can continue to ice skate and did right up until I gave birth first time around.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, can we ride a bike in the first trimester? I'm going away on Monday for a week and want to go on some bike rides. :)


----------



## embo216

mrsswaffer said:


> Girls, can we ride a bike in the first trimester? I'm going away on Monday for a week and want to go on some bike rides. :)

Im pretty sure you can, just don't go too overboard if your not used to the exercise x Beanies are pretty well protected in 1st tri x


----------



## Wiggler

I had some spotting earlier :( not had anything the last few toilet trips, I hope everything is OK, stupid me getting my hopes up after the scan :(


----------



## yellow11

My midwife told me to expect spotting around the time af is due. I'm sure its nothing hun. Xxxx


----------



## ScaredMommy

*Prayers for you and baby!!!* ty


----------



## ScaredMommy

Hey I just wanted to thank all of you for your responses to my post about my lost twin. I feel like a weight is lifted off of my shoulder just to speak to some women who aren't looking at me like "you weren't even that far." My husband even had that attitude and he is normally very kind but it was upsetting to him and I think that was just his way of dealing with it. 

In all my baby books I read over and over that some light spotting is normal in different situations, especially after :sex: .... and they say to call the doctor no matter what just to let them know but not to panic because it doesn't usually mean a miscarriage. Hope that helps!

So I've been SO TIRED this first nine weeks, but I have been thankful no nausea! From what I read from others this makes me wonder if its a boy?!?!:winkwink: 

I can't believe how much it helps to have hard from all of you about my issue.. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs scared :hugs: With my losses my OH bottled it up too, its just his way of coping.

I had mega nausea with my boy, none with my girl, I think this one is a boy because I feel rotton. Orange Juice has lost its magical powers :haha:

The spotting has stopped :happydance: Going to talk to my MW about it on Monday, OH has got me resting up and hopefully that will help. heard the placenta on the doppler earlier so feeling a bit better. x x x


----------



## babydreams85

I have had spotting on and off with this pregnancy and so far everything is fine. Strong heartbeat at 6 wks and I am still having major nausea and food aversions, feeling like poo. So I think probably all is still well. It's hard not to be terrified with bleeding, especially after you've had losses, but A LOT of women bleed in early pregnancy and their babies are just fine. My OB was not even the least bit concerned about mine after seeing my ultrasound.


----------



## Sparkes

Im watching the woman in black.

How on earth is this film a 12A?!


----------



## Jembug

From personal experience I think men just don't know how to deal with miscarriages? I mean my husband was there for me but doesn't remember the date it happens or when the baby was due. I found it the most devastating day of my life!

Tmi alert... I seriously cannot pooh!!!!! I need to go but it's just not happening! How am I ment to get through the next 30 weeks? Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I know! I wouldn't let a 12 year old watch that film. 

How is everyone tonight? x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Jembug - Prune juice and slowly increase your fibre intake :hugs: x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Wiggler said:


> I know! I wouldn't let a 12 year old watch that film.
> 
> How is everyone tonight? x x x

Its not that- young kids can go and see it if they are with a parent :shock:. I don't anyone would, but you would think it was timid if it was 12 wouldn't you? I have seen 18s that are less scary than this 

:dohh: stupid OH!


----------



## Murphy98

anyone else feel like they are already showing? I admit I'm not slim to start with but I think my belly is already filling out.....or it could be that cheeseburger of course :cloud9: I have heard you show a lot earlier with your second and subsequent pregnancies...?


----------



## staybeautiful

Murphy98 said:


> anyone else feel like they are already showing? I admit I'm not slim to start with but I think my belly is already filling out.....or it could be that cheeseburger of course :cloud9: I have heard you show a lot earlier with your second and subsequent pregnancies...?

I'm as far as you are and I could swear tonight that my stomach has been filling out, then OH pointed out that his has also filled out tonight and it was most likely the Indian carryout we got :haha: I can't wait to show properly!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww today my OH said I'm Glowing! :cloud9: I think I'm more shocked because usually he takes no notice lol


----------



## Wiggler

Awww thats lovely! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Jessica28

I am looking like I am having twins and I am only 9 weeks :S


----------



## Wiggler

I probably won't show for ages, I have a flabby stretched belly. I do feel really bloated though x x x


----------



## fides

Seity said:


> new due date is Feb 9th.

updated; congrats!



sobroody said:


> Hi all. I'm due 1st feb, but hav a scan to confirm 11th July. Having bleeding at the mo but no pain so trying very hard to remain positive, although its hard. X

welcome, and congrats - hope everything is okay. :hugs:



Blaire said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am hoping to join in on the discussion. My husband and I are expecting our first on February 6th if the dating is correct.

welcome, and congrats!



ScaredMommy said:


> Due Date February 9th 2013
> 
> I joined this site hoping to find someone else who knows how I feel right now. I have always wanted children and honestly thought I would have at least 2 by this age (25). My husband was a little slower to come around so I was super excited on June 13th to learn I was expecting as he still hadn't decided he really wanted to try yet. He was instantly on board (he often needs a shove lol) and I walked around in a state of euphoria after an early ultrasound detected "twins". I had been cramping for about ten days so I had gone in for an ultrasound to check for major problems and the ultrasound tech AND radiologist apparently didn't know what they were doing (I was informed this two weeks later by my OBGYN, whom I had to wait a month to get into) and flat out told me I was for sure having twins and gave me an ultrasound picture to prove it. Two weeks later at my first REAL appt., my OBGYN (I think I'm switching, I didn't appreciate the lack of consideration in the conversation) Laughed and made a joke that "small town radiology departments don't have any idea what they are doing.. I can't believe they told you for sure that is twins, the second sac stopped developing and you will harmlessly miscarry it at some point."
> He acted like I was silly for being excited the first information and laughed it off as not a big deal since it was so early. After all, my healthy sac was perfectly good so everything is awesome!
> 
> But its not for me. We had told everyone it was twins (I'm stupid right? It's just that I have never been so excited about anything in my life) And even though it was only two weeks, for two weeks, that was the idea I carried around in my head and my heart and I was devastated to learn otherwise.
> 
> I feel HORRIBLY guilty because when I saw the HB of my healthy baby and the doctor looked at me for happiness, all I wanted to do was cry. This is so silly because it was so early, and I SHOULD be happy to have a healthy baby and I am so depressed.
> Then I go to a baby shower last weekend and an old high school friend who lost a set of twins at 16 weeks last year comes up to me and informs me how lucky I am to have gotten to keep one of the twins. AND SHES RIGHT!!! omg I would never downplay what she went and is going through in a million years.. But I'm still not ok. :(
> :nope:My poor baby deserves a mommy who is happy and excited like I was. And I want to be... But I feel devastated.. I haven't gotten out of bed hardly at all in like 8 days and everyone around me is assuming it was too early to be a big deal, and i'm sure they are right. So I just feel so alone. Please don't judge :( Ty for reading
> :sad2:[/FONT]

oh, my goodness - i'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: welcome, though. :flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/14ec8143.jpg

I took this pic on 27th of June.... I feel huge!


----------



## fides

woohoo!!! i'm 10 weeks along - wow! 2 weeks until my first appt. :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 10 weeks! x x x


----------



## Jembug

My tummy looks exactly like yours! Although this is my third baby.... I just feel rubbish at how 'big' I feel. I feel ok ish in the morning but by the night I'm huge.... I'm hoping it's bloat as my baby is the size of an olive! Although I'm ten weeks tomorrow, anyone know what the fruit is? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jembug said:


> My tummy looks exactly like yours! Although this is my third baby.... I just feel rubbish at how 'big' I feel. I feel ok ish in the morning but by the night I'm huge.... I'm hoping it's bloat as my baby is the size of an olive! Although I'm ten weeks tomorrow, anyone know what the fruit is? X

This will be my 3rd baby also :) I feel huge and that was only about 5-6 weeks lol... My size 8 top doesn't seem to like my belly much?..

I'm sure 10 weeks is a prune?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:happydance: Happy 10 wks Fides


----------



## Murphy98

Babee_Bugs said:


> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/14ec8143.jpg
> 
> I took this pic on 27th of June.... I feel huge!

looks like a definite bump though :thumbup: I just look like I need to join weight watchers lol!


----------



## lotsababies

Ack. For two nights I have been up with diarrhea. Thursday night it was also vomiting...last night I was just nauseous. I know it's pretty normal but it feels awful!!! 

Today my chest has been tight. Fxd I don't get a sinus infection! 

Despite all the trouble, I'm grateful for each day I get to carry this little bean. It is never too early to fall in love!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Being number 4 for me I think Ive been showing since day one LOL

My poor nips though! Im still breastfeeding my 13 month old and she is just NOW teething. On top of being preggo...I swear my nips are gonna fall off!


----------



## embo216

This is my third and Im definitely showing already. I remember going to see the woman in black at the theatre with my drama class. The figure actually used to creep up behind you :shock:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

This was my (bump) yesterday at 8 weeks and 5 days:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0019.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> This was my (bump) yesterday at 8 weeks and 5 days:haha:

Lovely bump:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> This was my (bump) yesterday at 8 weeks and 5 days:haha:
> 
> Lovely bump:cloud9:Click to expand...

thanks i feel huge lol im sure alot of it is bloating :haha:


----------



## Sparkes

Does anyone have any tips for ignoring cravings? :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparkes said:


> Does anyone have any tips for ignoring cravings? :(

ive just been giving in to them lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nausea has hit me bad today even my usual sipping asmall glass of coke isnt working:nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Cravings are your bodys way of saying you need something, so give in and enjoy :D

No more spotting today and I feel as sicky as ever so trying not to worry too much. 

x x x


----------



## Sparkes

I'm suppose to be eating healthily :( went in the cupboard for some flour and saw some bags of sweets that are supposed to be for belles birthday hamper but I might eat them....lol!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Sparkes said:


> I'm suppose to be eating healthily :( went in the cupboard for some flour and saw some bags of sweets that are supposed to be for belles birthday hamper but I might eat them....lol!

drive you carzy doesn't it? I have to keep the kids school snacks (DS is in full year pre-school so I still have some) in my room or else they disappear and I've got nothing to stick in lunches. I am faced with boxes of brownies and puddings at a time when nothing I see is appetizing. Oh, wait, Mason doesn't LIKE Devil Dogs omm-nom-nom-nom :blush:


----------



## Jessica28

I am finding it so hard to eat healthy! I do drink a lot of milk but not doing so good with the fruits and veggies! I am more attracted to junk food!


----------



## yellow11

I just had a happy meal and a mc flurry :blush:

But after spending the morning vomiting i feel oh so much better, even if a little guilty :haha:
I can make up for it in 2nd tri.... :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

yellow11 said:


> I just had a happy meal and a mc flurry :blush:
> 
> But after spending the morning vomiting i feel oh so much better, even if a little guilty :haha:
> I can make up for it in 2nd tri.... :)

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## MD1223

yellow11 said:


> I just had a happy meal and a mc flurry :blush:
> 
> But after spending the morning vomiting i feel oh so much better, even if a little guilty :haha:
> I can make up for it in 2nd tri.... :)

Mmmm ... That sounds so good to me right now. :haha:

Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## yellow11

Thanks ladies. I had a little cry earlier, the constant nausea and dizziness is starting to really get to me. It's a pretty horrible feeling, and the food aversion is just getting worse. 
But some junk food and ice cream and I'm feeling better, well not nauseous for a wee bit anyway. 

Give into your cravings ladies, no point feeling ill, the guilt is worth it :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I've probably lost some weight in the past week or two. I'm aversed to most foods! I much prefer little nibbly snacks like breadsticks and biscuits. :p


----------



## Serafina83

Anyone's else get nausea but only on some days? 1 day I feel perfectly find and the next I feel awfull hungry but as soon as I eat something I feel sick again


----------



## Lindylou

Tiredness was so bad the other night and hormones must've been racing because I was Sooo moody. Had a cry and have felt better the past day or so. I have not really crave anything but the past few days have really wanted a chilled white/rose wine. Surely I wouldn't crave something so wrong.


----------



## JustaTrace

Serafina83 said:


> Anyone's else get nausea but only on some days? 1 day I feel perfectly find and the next I feel awfull hungry but as soon as I eat something I feel sick again

YES ME!!! It comes and goes. Sometimes after I eat, sometimes when my stomach is empty!

My biggest problem/concern is that I always feel like my bladder is full and when I go, I just dribble out a bit...then next time I go normal. Driving me nuts!!!

I also have a clear liquid discharge and feel "wet" sometimes....not white and thick, not yellow, just like clear water. From what I've read, it's normal to get some discharge, but mine is more watery. I have my prenatal on Thursday this week, so I will definitely be mentioning that to her. I remember having the same thing with my son (I was CONSTANTLY wiping thinking it was blood) but not as much as I have now.

Still my mantra is.."If it's not blood, I'm good!" :) This poor kid is going to come out with grey hair I swear!! LOL..


----------



## embo216

My crappy neighbours teenage son is playing REALLY loud hiphop :cry: I'm seriously about to snap


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghhhh bleeding is now bright red!


----------



## embo216

:( Im so sorry Babee Bugs, is there anyway they will fit you into epu in the morning? x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I rang them Friday I think it was and told them I was bleeding yet again... But was told again that if the bleeding is filling a pad in less than an hour or I'm in serious pain, then to go to hospital right away. If not then to take pain killers and wait it out...

Luckily I'm not filling a pad, but it's changed from brown to bright red and I've got a belly pain. I've got a scan on Wednesday which will be my second one for this pregnancy... Hopefully get to see a baby as last scan showed a empty sac..

I just wish it would stop! So then I could at least think things are ok... But with this bleeding, it's sooo easy to think I'm miscarrying, it's soo emotionally draining :(


----------



## yellow11

Massive :hug: hun, hope everything is ok. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## embo216

It must be so hard :*( But like you say the no pain is a great sign :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Babee_Bugs - sounds like crap care to me. If I bled bright red, they'd definitely see me right away at my clinic. I'd go in anyway and tell them there was pain. 
I was told to call if I had any kind of cramping or bleeding, didn't have to be both.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: hope everything is OK and you see your healthy beautiful bean on Wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

Babee_Bugs said:


> I rang them Friday I think it was and told them I was bleeding yet again... But was told again that if the bleeding is filling a pad in less than an hour or I'm in serious pain, then to go to hospital right away. If not then to take pain killers and wait it out...
> 
> Luckily I'm not filling a pad, but it's changed from brown to bright red and I've got a belly pain. I've got a scan on Wednesday which will be my second one for this pregnancy... Hopefully get to see a baby as last scan showed a empty sac..
> 
> I just wish it would stop! So then I could at least think things are ok... But with this bleeding, it's sooo easy to think I'm miscarrying, it's soo emotionally draining :(

Want my advice that has worked when I was in London? Go to them!!!!

Show up at the clinic and demand to be seen. Psychologically this is very bad stress and if anything does happen they need to be worried about getting sued for bad care.


----------



## wamommy

Yes, what Farida said! I had bleeding and wanted to call my Dr, but DH said we should just go there. Once we just walked in and I was crying, they bent over backward to help me! 

A million :hugs: babee... this has been so hard for too long!


----------



## embo216

I would say your having pains hun, you deserve to know whats going on :hugs:


----------



## boo2306

Based approximately on the first day of my LMP, I'm due 25/2. This is my first pregnancy. I'm hoping for a girl but happy with both...Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I'd be going tomoro if I were u I've had spotting since yesterday and I'm hoping they will let me go up this week instead of next for my scan. X


----------



## Serafina83

JustaTrace said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone's else get nausea but only on some days? 1 day I feel perfectly find and the next I feel awfull hungry but as soon as I eat something I feel sick again
> 
> YES ME!!! It comes and goes. Sometimes after I eat, sometimes when my stomach is empty!
> 
> My biggest problem/concern is that I always feel like my bladder is full and when I go, I just dribble out a bit...then next time I go normal. Driving me nuts!!!
> 
> I also have a clear liquid discharge and feel "wet" sometimes....not white and thick, not yellow, just like clear water. From what I've read, it's normal to get some discharge, but mine is more watery. I have my prenatal on Thursday this week, so I will definitely be mentioning that to her. I remember having the same thing with my son (I was CONSTANTLY wiping thinking it was blood) but not as much as I have now.
> 
> Still my mantra is.."If it's not blood, I'm good!" :) This poor kid is going to come out with grey hair I swear!! LOL..Click to expand...

I get that with my bladder too lol. This preg is so different to my last 2 I had no symptoms at all with the others getting everything with this one. Headaches ms tiredness disturbed sleep vivid dreams and I'm only6.4 weeks


----------



## Nixilix

So today I had what I can only describe as a mucous plug in my underwear?! Hope alls ok still. I was up early at a car boot so maybe the exercise caused it?!


----------



## Murphy98

Farida_2013 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> I rang them Friday I think it was and told them I was bleeding yet again... But was told again that if the bleeding is filling a pad in less than an hour or I'm in serious pain, then to go to hospital right away. If not then to take pain killers and wait it out...
> 
> Luckily I'm not filling a pad, but it's changed from brown to bright red and I've got a belly pain. I've got a scan on Wednesday which will be my second one for this pregnancy... Hopefully get to see a baby as last scan showed a empty sac..
> 
> I just wish it would stop! So then I could at least think things are ok... But with this bleeding, it's sooo easy to think I'm miscarrying, it's soo emotionally draining :(
> 
> Want my advice that has worked when I was in London? Go to them!!!!
> 
> Show up at the clinic and demand to be seen. Psychologically this is very bad stress and if anything does happen they need to be worried about getting sued for bad care.Click to expand...

I agree - its hardly too much to ask that they look you over....it seems very dismissive to make you just wait and wait.

:hugs:


----------



## Jeninpa

I am due 2/8/13, this will be my 5th & final baby,lol. My oldest son will be 18 before this one is born, my girls just turned 13 & soon to be 16 & my youngest son will be 9 in December.


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome and congratulations! x x x


----------



## Sparkes

So relieved and happy tonight ladies :happydance:

My OH invited his boss and his wife and children round for dinner tonight, and he has agreed to put OH back on full time hours and has even offered me a job part time and will be happy to fit in with university once I start (its two days a week guaranteed work as it is a 7 day a week business).

I was so worried because we wouldn't of been able to feed ourselves or pay the bills this month otherwise

A huge weight of my chest.

Never going to forgive my Mum though :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I think it's because, on the last scan I had my uterus was full of blood all the way around the gestational sac.. So to them this is to be expected and also the fact I've got a scan booked in on Wednesday... There protocol to me sounds like a scan can only to be performed every 2 weeks... 

So there know the reason of why I'm bleeding.... But it doesn't reassure me though :( just can't wait to get this scan done and to finally know what's going on.

I just don't feel pregnant, not sure if I'm mentally trying to protect myself and therefore blocking out symptoms.. Or I'm just generally not getting any :cry:

Limbo land sucks BIG TIME


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Sparkes said:


> So relieved and happy tonight ladies :happydance:
> 
> My OH invited his boss and his wife and children round for dinner tonight, and he has agreed to put OH back on full time hours and has even offered me a job part time and will be happy to fit in with university once I start (its two days a week guaranteed work as it is a 7 day a week business).
> 
> I was so worried because we wouldn't of been able to feed ourselves or pay the bills this month otherwise
> 
> A huge weight of my chest.
> 
> Never going to forgive my Mum though :nope: :growlmad:

So glad. That is great news.:thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Nixilix said:


> So today I had what I can only describe as a mucous plug in my underwear?! Hope alls ok still. I was up early at a car boot so maybe the exercise caused it?!

:hugs: hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babee_Bugs said:


> I think it's because, on the last scan I had my uterus was full of blood all the way around the gestational sac.. So to them this is to be expected and also the fact I've got a scan booked in on Wednesday... There protocol to me sounds like a scan can only to be performed every 2 weeks...
> 
> So there know the reason of why I'm bleeding.... But it doesn't reassure me though :( just can't wait to get this scan done and to finally know what's going on.
> 
> I just don't feel pregnant, not sure if I'm mentally trying to protect myself and therefore blocking out symptoms.. Or I'm just generally not getting any :cry:
> 
> Limbo land sucks BIG TIME

:hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh sparkes that is wonderful news about the jobs :thumbup:

Things always have a way of working out themselves x


----------



## Sparkes

Babee_Bugs said:


> I think it's because, on the last scan I had my uterus was full of blood all the way around the gestational sac.. So to them this is to be expected and also the fact I've got a scan booked in on Wednesday... There protocol to me sounds like a scan can only to be performed every 2 weeks...
> 
> So there know the reason of why I'm bleeding.... But it doesn't reassure me though :( just can't wait to get this scan done and to finally know what's going on.
> 
> I just don't feel pregnant, not sure if I'm mentally trying to protect myself and therefore blocking out symptoms.. Or I'm just generally not getting any :cry:
> 
> Limbo land sucks BIG TIME

:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Still looks like bloat to me... Just getting bigger each week.

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc485/SweetPea0903/Baby%20on%20the%20Way/5weeks.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc485/SweetPea0903/Baby%20on%20the%20Way/6weeks.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc485/SweetPea0903/Baby%20on%20the%20Way/7weeks.jpg


----------



## fides

boo2306 said:


> Based approximately on the first day of my LMP, I'm due 25/2. This is my first pregnancy. I'm hoping for a girl but happy with both...Xx

welcome! congrats on your 1st pregnancy! :)



Jeninpa said:


> I am due 2/8/13, this will be my 5th & final baby,lol. My oldest son will be 18 before this one is born, my girls just turned 13 & soon to be 16 & my youngest son will be 9 in December.

welcome, and welcome to B&B, too!! sounds like you will have a lot of helpers in the house. :)



Babee_Bugs said:


> I think it's because, on the last scan I had my uterus was full of blood all the way around the gestational sac.. So to them this is to be expected and also the fact I've got a scan booked in on Wednesday... There protocol to me sounds like a scan can only to be performed every 2 weeks...
> 
> So there know the reason of why I'm bleeding.... But it doesn't reassure me though :( just can't wait to get this scan done and to finally know what's going on.
> 
> I just don't feel pregnant, not sure if I'm mentally trying to protect myself and therefore blocking out symptoms.. Or I'm just generally not getting any :cry:
> 
> Limbo land sucks BIG TIME

so sorry you are having to wait :hugs:


----------



## Kimmie2012

:thumbup:I am due Feb 4th! 10 weeks tomorrow. Had 2 U/S already, everything looks good. Heart rate was 152 first time, 180 2nd time, doc was happy with it. Measuring a couple days ahead. I saw the baby moving on the monitor and it was the most amazing thing I have witnessed, that and the heartbeat. First pregnancy, my husband had his vasectomy reversal Feb 4 2011, and our baby is due 2 years TO THE DAY after that happened. :) I could not be more excited! Time sure has slowed on me, though!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats Kimmie!


----------



## Lindylou

Babee_Bugs said:


> I rang them Friday I think it was and told them I was bleeding yet again... But was told again that if the bleeding is filling a pad in less than an hour or I'm in serious pain, then to go to hospital right away. If not then to take pain killers and wait it out...
> 
> Luckily I'm not filling a pad, but it's changed from brown to bright red and I've got a belly pain. I've got a scan on Wednesday which will be my second one for this pregnancy... Hopefully get to see a baby as last scan showed a empty sac..
> 
> I just wish it would stop! So then I could at least think things are ok... But with this bleeding, it's sooo easy to think I'm miscarrying, it's soo emotionally draining :(

Seriously that is not good enough. I would go straight there and tell them you cannot cope with the stress etc. they cannot leave you like this. Sadly you sometimes need to fight your corner and be demanding to get treated correctly. Sending hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Great news sparkes


----------



## star_light

hi guys this is my 4 pregnency with 2 healthy boys and one missmissed carriage ...im due on 2nd feb....its also speacial because its my mom birthday ..i dont mind if my baby decied to come 1 day early means on 1st feb its my birthday.....;D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lindylou said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> I rang them Friday I think it was and told them I was bleeding yet again... But was told again that if the bleeding is filling a pad in less than an hour or I'm in serious pain, then to go to hospital right away. If not then to take pain killers and wait it out...
> 
> Luckily I'm not filling a pad, but it's changed from brown to bright red and I've got a belly pain. I've got a scan on Wednesday which will be my second one for this pregnancy... Hopefully get to see a baby as last scan showed a empty sac..
> 
> I just wish it would stop! So then I could at least think things are ok... But with this bleeding, it's sooo easy to think I'm miscarrying, it's soo emotionally draining :(
> 
> Seriously that is not good enough. I would go straight there and tell them you cannot cope with the stress etc. they cannot leave you like this. Sadly you sometimes need to fight your corner and be demanding to get treated correctly. Sending hugs. XxxxClick to expand...

I think it's because, my last scan showed that my uterus was full with blood all the way around the gestational sac, so I was told I will bleed.. So for them that's how they see it... Also I've already got a scan booked in on Wednesday and the protocol seems like a scan every 2 weeks...

But it doesn't stop me from worrying :(


----------



## BleedingBlack

My current due date is the 5th but it will change after my first ultrasound which is on Thursday.


----------



## CherylC3

Had a mc bye ladies hope all goes well...xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Cheryl :hugs:

I believe I've miscarried today, but I won't know untill Wednesday :(


----------



## yellow11

:hugs: so sorry cheryl and babee :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww Cheryl :hugs:
> 
> I believe I've miscarried today, but I won't know untill Wednesday :(

Aw hun I hope not :hugs: so horrible we hav to go through this. X


----------



## Serafina83

Big hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## fides

:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

CherylC3 said:


> Had a mc bye ladies hope all goes well...xx

:hugs: So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww Cheryl :hugs:
> 
> I believe I've miscarried today, but I won't know untill Wednesday :(

:hugs:
Wishing you good luck at your scan.


----------



## MD1223

:hugs: *Cheryl*. I am so sorry you are having to go through this again. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

*Babee* - I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and praying that all will go well for you on Wednesday. I am sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

*Sparkes* - Wonderful news about the jobs!

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congratulations! Wishing you a very H&H 9 months!


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, ladies, for all your responses on exercising!


----------



## Jessica28

I am still feeling great and I am starting to feel like this is all too good to be true. My boobs are even sore.


----------



## babydreams85

Oh no, I'm so sorry Cheryl! I just sent you back a message without having read this! I completely understand what you're going through as this is preg #4 for me with no live births so far. It's never easy but hang in there...we will both hold our little ones in our arms someday!!

Babee, hoping you get some good news this week! That just stinks having to hold out. Can you just go straight to a hospital to try and get some answers today? Have everything FXed for you!!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im back

sorry not been on for a few days. got a question for ya. been doing those cheap strip pregnancy tests now a week ago the positive line was darker than the control line. however the last few days i been doing them and the positive line is much lighter. its been the same lightness for the last 4 days or so and hasent gotten any lighter, wud this b normol at this stage or shud the tests still b dark. im worrying:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

also still no symptoms but my boobs do hurt so im hoping thats a good sign.:thumbup:

wat do u ladys think im just constantly paniking and worrying xxxx:nope:


----------



## babydreams85

Future, are you sure its not just the tests? Are you doing them a different way? Usually if the tests get lighter it would indicate dropping HCG, since that's what it measures. Mine are still darker than the control but I use FRERs...so I'm not sure about the ICs. Hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Nixilix

if the hcg is very high then they start to get lighter. try mixing half wee half water then dipping again. Google the "hook effect"


----------



## future hopes

i been using them strip tests since i found out they started off light then got darker and darker but last week they are lighter they have been the same lightness for the last wk thaey havent got any lighter. i did try a clear blue one the one with the cross and the line which says ure pregnant was very dark on them tests but light on the strip ones but the positive line is still coming up b4 the control line but just lighter. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> i been using them strip tests since i found out they started off light then got darker and darker but last week they are lighter they have been the same lightness for the last wk thaey havent got any lighter. i did try a clear blue one the one with the cross and the line which says ure pregnant was very dark on them tests but light on the strip ones but the positive line is still coming up b4 the control line but just lighter. xx

Tbh hun id stop testing as just causes more stress when the line is lighter can be all reasons for it not all bad xx


----------



## future hopes

so just tested again with the strip test and line is much darker than it was this morning, because i had alot of urine i decided to do that test where u said add water( just for fun) and its came up dark to:haha: interesting.

thank u for ur response ladies i must say im feeling alot happier now the tests r coming up darker both the same as test line phew. i was worrying like crazy earlier. :wacko:


----------



## prplflwr15

Hey All, 
I'm due 2/17/13 and super excited - this is my first pregnancy! 

Anyone else due on the 27th? I'm curious about your symptoms? Mine were really bad week 6 and 7 but over the weekend, mine symptoms have started to subside. I only have nausea in the morning and it isn't bad - its more like I'm hungry. My boobs are sore off and on, huge, but not really sore. Should I be worried that my symptoms are starting to subside? Or is this just fortunate and I should count my blessings that I'm not sick?

Thanks
Kathleen
Due 2/17/13 
<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Getting Pregnant"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt142442.aspx" alt=" BabyFetus Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Diamonddust

prplflwr15 said:


> Hey All,
> I'm due 2/17/13 and super excited - this is my first pregnancy!
> 
> Anyone else due on the 27th? I'm curious about your symptoms? Mine were really bad week 6 and 7 but over the weekend, mine symptoms have started to subside. I only have nausea in the morning and it isn't bad - its more like I'm hungry. My boobs are sore off and on, huge, but not really sore. Should I be worried that my symptoms are starting to subside? Or is this just fortunate and I should count my blessings that I'm not sick?
> 
> Thanks
> Kathleen
> Due 2/17/13
> <a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Getting Pregnant"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt142442.aspx" alt=" BabyFetus Ticker" border="0" /></a>

Hi Kathleen, 

I'm due the 14th, I have lots of symptoms, sore bb's dark areolas, severe morning sickness (signed off work) soft cramping started at 8 weeks but its all perfectly normal i'm told, I am super senstive, I cry really easy! i cant drink tea or coffee have gone off allot of the foods I once loved, I have more cm that before (sorry tmi) but I do! and I have gone up a whole cup size :thumbup:

I think your fortunate and i'd be very happy if my sickness started to subside a little, I think every pregnancy is differant, maybe those who have sickness sooner it leaves sooner, everythng is perfect I am sure! H&H pregnancy x


----------



## MD1223

prplflwr15 said:


> Hey All,
> I'm due 2/17/13 and super excited - this is my first pregnancy!
> 
> Anyone else due on the 27th? I'm curious about your symptoms? Mine were really bad week 6 and 7 but over the weekend, mine symptoms have started to subside. I only have nausea in the morning and it isn't bad - its more like I'm hungry. My boobs are sore off and on, huge, but not really sore. Should I be worried that my symptoms are starting to subside? Or is this just fortunate and I should count my blessings that I'm not sick?
> 
> Thanks
> Kathleen
> Due 2/17/13
> <a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Getting Pregnant"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt142442.aspx" alt=" BabyFetus Ticker" border="0" /></a>


Hi there. :hi: Welcome and congrats! Wishing you a very H&H 8 months! My symptoms come and go and I asked here as well as did some research on it and it seems like that is normal. Plus still having nausea in the morning and huge boobs are definitely strong symptoms. Try to enjoy it as much as you can! :)


----------



## MD1223

So . . . I have my first appt and scan tomorrow. Excited and nervous! Can't wait! Taking the DH.


----------



## Serafina83

Dull ache in pelvic region at 6 weeks normal or not?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Serafina83 said:


> Dull ache in pelvic region at 6 weeks normal or not?

normal ive had that since b4 mybfp and still have now at 9 weeks:thumbup:


----------



## Serafina83

Oh good thank you only started today and was getting a bit worried thank you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Serafina83 said:


> Oh good thank you only started today and was getting a bit worried thank you

its all to with the uterus and ligaments etc stretching i have to take magnesium tablets due to it xx


----------



## Diamonddust

Serafina83 said:


> Dull ache in pelvic region at 6 weeks normal or not?

yes, and you can expect a slight "stretching" at 8 weeks, us in tune with our bodys feel EVERYTHING and i know how alarming it can be, but all of the books warn of the 8 weeks streatching feeling xx


----------



## JustaTrace

I don't know if I should read here anymore..you guys make me so nervous!! And this is my 3rd pregnancy!! LOL...

I have my ultrasound this Friday and I am hoping this week goes so fast. I can't wait to see what's up in there. :)


----------



## Raavi

I still have a lot of nausea and have to take a nap every day because I am exhausted. I am also thinking of signing off work early because I just feel so sick. I feel hungry all the time and every time I try to exercise I just get even more sick. During my pregnancy with my son, I had similar symptoms but continued to work out, commute 4 hours a day and work every day although I was feeling so sick. I still ended up gaining 50 lbs and delivering 8 weeks early. So this pregnancy I am trying to eat in smaller portions and just rest when my body tells me to.

I have a scan tomorrow....really excited!


----------



## Serafina83

Diamonddust said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> Dull ache in pelvic region at 6 weeks normal or not?
> 
> yes, and you can expect a slight "stretching" at 8 weeks, us in tune with our bodys feel EVERYTHING and i know how alarming it can be, but all of the books warn of the 8 weeks streatching feeling xxClick to expand...

I'm only6.5 weeks though? Is it possible to feel it earlyer? And do you mean 6 weeks from conception or 8 weeks from last af? As keep getting confused?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Serafina83 said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> Dull ache in pelvic region at 6 weeks normal or not?
> 
> yes, and you can expect a slight "stretching" at 8 weeks, us in tune with our bodys feel EVERYTHING and i know how alarming it can be, but all of the books warn of the 8 weeks streatching feeling xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm only6.5 weeks though? Is it possible to feel it earlyer? And do you mean 6 weeks from conception or 8 weeks from last af? As keep getting confused?Click to expand...

I am getting more stretching sensations this week than week 5, I had a lot of cramping early on and just before my BFP.

With my daughter I also remember week 6 being a very crampy week :shrug:


----------



## MD1223

Does anyone else have an achy back? It just started this afternoon and feels sort of dull.


----------



## yellow11

Yup, been getting it on and off for about 2 weeks now. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've had backache on and off for a while too x x x


----------



## Sparkes

Midwife tomorrow :D too excited!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

MD1223 said:


> Does anyone else have an achy back? It just started this afternoon and feels sort of dull.

I've had an achey back on and off since my bfp!


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> Dull ache in pelvic region at 6 weeks normal or not?
> 
> yes, and you can expect a slight "stretching" at 8 weeks, us in tune with our bodys feel EVERYTHING and i know how alarming it can be, but all of the books warn of the 8 weeks streatching feeling xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm only6.5 weeks though? Is it possible to feel it earlyer? And do you mean 6 weeks from conception or 8 weeks from last af? As keep getting confused?Click to expand...
> 
> I am getting more stretching sensations this week than week 5, I had a lot of cramping early on and just before my BFP.
> 
> With my daughter I also remember week 6 being a very crampy week :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, crampy, full feeling, twinges from just before BFP and all the way til almost 8 weeks gradually getting less. Had a few days without it and then the hip aches and more twinges came back, baby going trough a growth spurt for me. I have been pregnant 7 times (5 kids) and it still made me worry even though I knew I'd go through it.


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello everyone! I am due 02/16/2013!!!

I am afraid to talk to anyone about it since I suffered a MC this past April so I decided it might do me good to join a forum.

Last week I had some bleeding that lasted for about 2 hours and unfortunately I was out of town so did not see my doctor, but did go to an ER and the baby looks just fine and is continuing to grow. They believe it was a subchorionic bleed. I called my doctor who put me on bed rest and I get to see her tomorrow. I am very anxious about this appointment but am telling myself it will all work out. Fingers Crossed!

I just cant wait till these first 12 weeks are over!!!


----------



## yellow11

Fides: Not urgent hun, but im team yellow :yellow: if you wanna mark.it on the 1st page. Not majorly important o know but just if you want :shrug:


----------



## yellow11

AmmCjm said:


> Hello everyone! I am due 02/16/2013!!!
> 
> I am afraid to talk to anyone about it since I suffered a MC this past April so I decided it might do me good to join a forum.
> 
> Last week I had some bleeding that lasted for about 2 hours and unfortunately I was out of town so did not see my doctor, but did go to an ER and the baby looks just fine and is continuing to grow. They believe it was a subchorionic bleed. I called my doctor who put me on bed rest and I get to see her tomorrow. I am very anxious about this appointment but am telling myself it will all work out. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> I just cant wait till these first 12 weeks are over!!!


:wave: welcome hun, hope all goes well with doc tomorrow, and you've a lovely sticky bean all snuggled in. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Met my midwife this evening she seems really lovely. Went through all the medical history stuff. Glad she said that even given my age and being first time mum I am not high risk. Spoke about the 12 week screening. I'm going to have the screening done but a bit daunted by it to be honest. JUst hoping and praying it comes back clear. I thought that the nervous roller coaster was over when I avoided another round of ivf but now I am pregnant it's just another set of worries. I'm so relieved to be pregnant but now I'm just praying my little jelly baby is ok.


----------



## Sparkes

Somebody tell me it's wrong to give night nurse to a 2 year old. OH gave her coke about 7.30 and she is STILL awake!


----------



## fides

yellow11 said:


> Fides: Not urgent hun, but im team yellow :yellow: if you wanna mark.it on the 1st page. Not majorly important o know but just if you want :shrug:

updated - yay for team yellow! so exciting! we were with our son and loved it. :)


----------



## fides

welcome, Amm!


----------



## Raavi

AmmCjm said:


> Hello everyone! I am due 02/16/2013!!!
> 
> I am afraid to talk to anyone about it since I suffered a MC this past April so I decided it might do me good to join a forum.
> 
> Last week I had some bleeding that lasted for about 2 hours and unfortunately I was out of town so did not see my doctor, but did go to an ER and the baby looks just fine and is continuing to grow. They believe it was a subchorionic bleed. I called my doctor who put me on bed rest and I get to see her tomorrow. I am very anxious about this appointment but am telling myself it will all work out. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> I just cant wait till these first 12 weeks are over!!!

Hi Amm,

I have been having intermittent bleeding so will be going for a scan tomorrow. It's good to hear that they put you on bed rest. I had a lot of bleeding with my son as well but the doctor didn't advise anything other than getting rest. I also had a miscarriage in March. I totally know what you mean about waiting out the first 12 weeks!!

I've been having a lot of nausea and exhaustion. I'm also hungry ALL the time!! I hope all these symptoms ease up soon. How are you feeling?


----------



## JustaTrace

Welcome Amm!

I was on bedrest with my son (who is now 11) for three months over Halloween until after New Years! I had a subchorionic hematoma that did not reabsorb and grew with the baby until it burst. That was at 11 weeks...bedrest was a pain but it was the best thing for the baby and I at the time. Hoping that you and baby are both alright and that the bedrest helps you like it did me. :)


----------



## AmmCjm

You are all so sweet. Thank you for your replies. I'm very glad I came here. 

I'm definitely VERY tired and just a little bit of nausea. My stomach is often upset though. Oh and I have terrible acne that I never used to have, but its worth it!

I will update tomorrow and am wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## AmmCjm

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## sara3337

Suppositories are good I think to start off your bowel


----------



## sara3337

I have my first scan tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck to all the ladies with scans tomorrow.


----------



## Jeninpa

future hopes said:


> hello ladies im back
> 
> sorry not been on for a few days. got a question for ya. been doing those cheap strip pregnancy tests now a week ago the positive line was darker than the control line. however the last few days i been doing them and the positive line is much lighter. its been the same lightness for the last 4 days or so and hasent gotten any lighter, wud this b normol at this stage or shud the tests still b dark. im worrying:wacko:


I took a test at the Dr's last week & the line was so faint it was barely there but I had an US today & the heartbeat was fine & the baby was actually 9wks 6d's instead of the 9wks 4d's the originally calculated using my last period. I'd go to the Dr's because most test any line is a positive :) So my new due date is 2-5-13, I guess I'm still in the February club :)


----------



## Raavi

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Good luck to all the ladies with scans tomorrow.

Thanks, Blue eyes!


----------



## Blaire

I have had bad nausea since about week six and has not gone away. It comes and goes throughout the day and food that is fine one day makes me ill the next day. Is this normal? 

Amm, I've had some increase in acne, and I've found that a good pore cleanser works really well to prevent most of the break outs. Since I've been using one it has gotten a little better, although I had to try a couple before I found one that worked.


----------



## BleedingBlack

Morning sickness is looming near :( I've been so nauseous the past two days.


----------



## yellow11

Blaire said:


> *I have had bad nausea since about week six and has not gone away. It comes and goes throughout the day and food that is fine one day makes me ill the next day. Is this normal? *
> 
> Amm, I've had some increase in acne, and I've found that a good pore cleanser works really well to prevent most of the break outs. Since I've been using one it has gotten a little better, although I had to try a couple before I found one that worked.

I have had this for 3 weeks. Very normal. And can last till week 14 sometimes I believe.... :( I cannot wait till this bit is over. V annoying symptoms.:sick:


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies


----------



## yellow11

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies

:wave: hi, welcome. How are you? X


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck to everybody with scans!


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi how is everyone :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Fruitymeli said:


> hi how is everyone :D

feeling yuck today,tired,nausea and dizzy headed


----------



## Angelinheaven

i am feeling not that bad thanks. but yesterday doctor called me and told me that my progesterone level has gone down again. it keeps fluctuating. i am afraid that i will miscarry again. anyone with similar experience?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelinheaven said:


> i am feeling not that bad thanks. but yesterday doctor called me and told me that my progesterone level has gone down again. it keeps fluctuating. i am afraid that i will miscarry again. anyone with similar experience?

my doc has kept me on progesterone suppliments until 12 weeks atleast as my progesterone is low naturaly


----------



## Angelinheaven

my doctor put me on progesterone as well (810mg a day) and its still fluctuating. last week it was high and now it is low again.. :(


----------



## Sparkes

Seeing the midwife at 1.30....i'm really nervous for some reason :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelinheaven said:


> my doctor put me on progesterone as well (810mg a day) and its still fluctuating. last week it was high and now it is low again.. :(

have you asked them about it what they think?the placenter takes over at 12 weeks but mustbe preety worrying if it keeps fluctuating :hugs:


----------



## Angelinheaven

doctor said that its normal to do that and it is still within the same range but i still get to worry since i had 2 previous miscarriage:(


good luck sparkes!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelinheaven said:


> doctor said that its normal to do that and it is still within the same range but i still get to worry since i had 2 previous miscarriage:(
> 
> 
> good luck sparkes!!!

im sure it will all be ok hun just TRY not to stress over it you will be holding your rainbow baby come febespecialy if they docs say its normal:hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning ladies...

My scan is tomorrow :)... Not holding out much hope, as I've been bleeding red and loosing clots :cry:

So fingers crossed x


----------



## staybeautiful

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> My scan is tomorrow :)... Not holding out much hope, as I've been bleeding red and loosing clots :cry:
> 
> So fingers crossed x

I really hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow. If you're still bleeding could you not go to your maternity unit early? Surely they wouldn't turn you away if you actually show up?


----------



## AmmCjm

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> My scan is tomorrow :)... Not holding out much hope, as I've been bleeding red and loosing clots :cry:
> 
> So fingers crossed x



My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> My scan is tomorrow :)... Not holding out much hope, as I've been bleeding red and loosing clots :cry:
> 
> So fingers crossed x

:hugs: fxd for you.


----------



## Angelinheaven

i try not to stress but its not that easy. i really wish to have a happy smooth pregnancy!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It's pointless turning up and the hospital I'm booked in at is like an hour away... My scan is tomorrow and so at least I will get to know either way very soon.

Why does pregnancy have to be soooo hard? Lol


----------



## Jessica28

I am praying for you and hoping you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## Fruitymeli

Babee_Bugs said:


> It's pointless turning up and the hospital I'm booked in at is like an hour away... My scan is tomorrow and so at least I will get to know either way very soon.
> 
> Why does pregnancy have to be soooo hard? Lol

hope your scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Really hoping your scan goes ok Babee, I need to book my booking in appointment still but Im so scared, I also need to get round to booking my Gender scan for 16 weeks :D


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:wohoo: Peanut is measuring 2 days ahead and has a heart rate of 180!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 8w 2d.png
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jessica28

Any of you ladies with great scans not having many symptoms? I am not getting an early scan but I am not having many symptoms and I am scared.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Jessica28 said:


> Any of you ladies with great scans not having many symptoms? I am not getting an early scan but I am not having many symptoms and I am scared.

I am not having many either. Just sore breast, tiredness and frequent trips to the restroom (but my water intake has been much higher so that is probably the reason for more trips).


----------



## Seity

I have almost no symptoms and had a great scan. I even check on my jellybean with my doppler most days and listen to his/her hearbeat. I have slightly more symptoms this time than last time around when I had zero, so I wouldn't worry about using symptoms as a measure for how things are going.

Yay Blue Eyes - Good news on your scan!


----------



## embo216

I didnt have any symptoms at all with my Son but symptom crazy with my daughter and this one!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Anyone else have experience with giant cysts on the ovaries?
I have PCOS so it is to be expected but I have a cyst on my right
ovary and this week is measuring at 69 mm. It is painful once in a
while doc assured me there is no risk to the baby and it is more of
a nuisance and should go away on it's own. I was just wondering 
if anyone else has dealt with it and how long it to to go away.


----------



## MD1223

Appt went well this morning. Got to see the little nugget and hear it's heartbeat - 166 bpm. I will try to upload a pic later. It was so cute. 

*Jessica* - I am not having tons of symptoms and often wake up in the morning and feel nervous b/c I feel so good. I am having some nausea and slightly sore b's, but only when I press. And, yesterday I had a dull back ache. Hope that helps you feel a little better. I feel much better after seeing the scan today. I would count yourself lucky! :)

*Babee* - praying for you that all goes well tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Serafina83

Seity said:


> I have almost no symptoms and had a great scan. I even check on my jellybean with my doppler most days and listen to his/her hearbeat. I have slightly more symptoms this time than last time around when I had zero, so I wouldn't worry about using symptoms as a measure for how things are going.
> 
> Yay Blue Eyes - Good news on your scan!

How far along are you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im jelaouse of everyone who has got to hear the hb lol she never let us hear:nope:


----------



## Serafina83

I'm hating this pregnancy!, been feeling Ill the whole time. Gettin morning sickness headaches Tired disturbed sleep. Had no symptoms at all with my other pregnancys


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had my GP appointment today, they have given me an EDD of 25 Feb but I think that is likely to change at scan as I have longer cycles.

Booking in with midwife next week which is exciting, it feels weird to be starting the process all over again. It feels so different second time around, I feel more in control at my appointments and know what questions to ask and am more sure of myself :flower:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

MD1223 said:


> Appt went well this morning. Got to see the little nugget and hear it's heartbeat - 166 bpm. I will try to upload a pic later. It was so cute.
> 
> *Jessica* - I am not having tons of symptoms and often wake up in the morning and feel nervous b/c I feel so good. I am having some nausea and slightly sore b's, but only when I press. And, yesterday I had a dull back ache. Hope that helps you feel a little better. I feel much better after seeing the scan today. I would count yourself lucky! :)
> 
> *Babee* - praying for you that all goes well tomorrow! :hugs:

:happydance: congrats that's great news! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, *Blue eyes*! Congrats to you too! :happydance: :wohoo: 

Sorry *Whisperofhope* - we only got to listen for a second if that makes you feel any better. Everything happened so quickly I didn't even have the chance to get teary eyed. It was over in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## AmmCjm

Had my doctors appointment this morning. Baby is growing very well and they moved my date up to Feb 13th. 

However, the bleed is still there. It's not big though, my doctor said once the sac gets bigger it will push the bleed out. Until then I am not to return to work and am still on bed rest.

I am okay with this as long as he/she keeps growing! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

AmmCjm said:


> Had my doctors appointment this morning. Baby is growing very well and they moved my date up to Feb 13th.
> 
> However, the bleed is still there. It's not big though, my doctor said once the sac gets bigger it will push the bleed out. Until then I am not to return to work and am still on bed rest.
> 
> I am okay with this as long as he/she keeps growing! :happydance:

Great news! Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## Sparkes

Hi girls, MW went well :happydance: and have my scan 4 weeks today. Where has everyone got dopplers from?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AmmCjm said:


> Had my doctors appointment this morning. Baby is growing very well and they moved my date up to Feb 13th.
> 
> However, the bleed is still there. It's not big though, my doctor said once the sac gets bigger it will push the bleed out. Until then I am not to return to work and am still on bed rest.
> 
> I am okay with this as long as he/she keeps growing! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## embo216

I got the hi-bebe 200 digital, £45 2nd hand its it awesome!


----------



## Raavi

Hi All,

I had my scan this morning and it went well. The tech didn't tell me the hearbeat or exactly how far along I was except that I was a few days behind than expected. Still feeling really really sick and nauseous. I don't want to complain because I don't want something to go wrong but I just feel so sick! I am having a hard time getting excited this time around and can't figure out why that is :(


----------



## Wiggler

I have the Sonoline B, its brilliant, got it from Amazon, £43ish with free delivery x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Raavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my scan this morning and it went well. The tech didn't tell me the hearbeat or exactly how far along I was except that I was a few days behind than expected. Still feeling really really sick and nauseous. I don't want to complain because I don't want something to go wrong but I just feel so sick! I am having a hard time getting excited this time around and can't figure out why that is :(

So glad your scan went well.


----------



## 4MonkeysMama

Is it okay if I join? EDD of feb 14th.

I was looking for a feb group, but couldn't find one :dohh:

This is baby #5 for us :cloud9:

We have four boys. 

We have our fingers crossed for team pink, but really, just healthy would be lovely :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

4MonkeysMama said:


> Is it okay if I join? EDD of feb 14th.
> 
> I was looking for a feb group, but couldn't find one :dohh:
> 
> This is baby #5 for us :cloud9:
> 
> We have four boys.
> 
> We have our fingers crossed for team pink, but really, just healthy would be lovely :)

Congrats and welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! CONGRATULATIONS! :) 
I'm due the 8th February with my third February baby! Great month! I had my booking in appointment last week and the blood results are perfect. I have the same midwife I had with my daughter which is lovely and supportive. Now just to wait for my scan date! Exciting! Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## GlitterandBug

:wave: ladies!

Struggling today with the start of a cold and sore throat :cry:

Nausea and tiredness aren't helping either. 

Hope all is well - great news about today's scans x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

theses last few weeks of first tri seem to be reallllly dragging thats what i get for finding out at 4 weeks i guess:dohh:


----------



## JustaTrace

Congrats to all who had great scans! I hope to be there with you on Friday. :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

GlitterandBug said:


> :wave: ladies!
> 
> Struggling today with the start of a cold and sore throat :cry:
> 
> Nausea and tiredness aren't helping either.
> 
> Hope all is well - great news about today's scans x

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MD1223

Sparkes said:


> Hi girls, MW went well :happydance: and have my scan 4 weeks today. Where has everyone got dopplers from?

Great! Congrats!



Raavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my scan this morning and it went well. The tech didn't tell me the hearbeat or exactly how far along I was except that I was a few days behind than expected. Still feeling really really sick and nauseous. I don't want to complain because I don't want something to go wrong but I just feel so sick! I am having a hard time getting excited this time around and can't figure out why that is :(

Yay! Congrats! I'm sorry you are feeling ill. I hope it eases up for you soon.



4MonkeysMama said:


> Is it okay if I join? EDD of feb 14th.
> 
> I was looking for a feb group, but couldn't find one :dohh:
> 
> This is baby #5 for us :cloud9:
> 
> We have four boys.
> 
> We have our fingers crossed for team pink, but really, just healthy would be lovely :)

Welcome! :hi: What a little clan you got there! :) H&H 9 months to ya!



Vegan mum said:


> Hi everyone! CONGRATULATIONS! :)
> I'm due the 8th February with my third February baby! Great month! I had my booking in appointment last week and the blood results are perfect. I have the same midwife I had with my daughter which is lovely and supportive. Now just to wait for my scan date! Exciting! Hope everyone's ok x

Congrats on the great blood results and welcome! :) H&H 9 months!


*Glitterbug* - I'm sorry! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


*AFM*, I've gone from being constipated to the opposite! :blush: Anyone else have this?


----------



## 4MonkeysMama

MD1223 said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, MW went well :happydance: and have my scan 4 weeks today. Where has everyone got dopplers from?
> 
> Great! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Raavi said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I had my scan this morning and it went well. The tech didn't tell me the hearbeat or exactly how far along I was except that I was a few days behind than expected. Still feeling really really sick and nauseous. I don't want to complain because I don't want something to go wrong but I just feel so sick! I am having a hard time getting excited this time around and can't figure out why that is :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Congrats! I'm sorry you are feeling ill. I hope it eases up for you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 4MonkeysMama said:
> 
> 
> Is it okay if I join? EDD of feb 14th.
> 
> I was looking for a feb group, but couldn't find one :dohh:
> 
> This is baby #5 for us :cloud9:
> 
> We have four boys.
> 
> We have our fingers crossed for team pink, but really, just healthy would be lovely :)Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! :hi: What a little clan you got there! :) H&H 9 months to ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Vegan mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! CONGRATULATIONS! :)
> I'm due the 8th February with my third February baby! Great month! I had my booking in appointment last week and the blood results are perfect. I have the same midwife I had with my daughter which is lovely and supportive. Now just to wait for my scan date! Exciting! Hope everyone's ok xClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the great blood results and welcome! :) H&H 9 months!
> 
> 
> *Glitterbug* - I'm sorry! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> *AFM*, I've gone from being constipated to the opposite! :blush: Anyone else have this?Click to expand...


Thanks! I have been switching back and forth between constipated and diarrhoea. The only consistent is major gas. lol:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I keep switching between too, I have days and days of nothing, then killer tummy pains and a day of hell. Unfortunatly today is the day and urgh, I my tummy is killing me :cry:


----------



## prplflwr15

AmmCjm said:


> Had my doctors appointment this morning. Baby is growing very well and they moved my date up to Feb 13th.
> 
> However, the bleed is still there. It's not big though, my doctor said once the sac gets bigger it will push the bleed out. Until then I am not to return to work and am still on bed rest.
> 
> I am okay with this as long as he/she keeps growing! :happydance:

Hi AmmCjm! First Congrats on the baby and good update from your scan! That is so fun. I have a scan this Friday and am hoping for good news too. We are also due around the same time - I'm 2/17/13.

But I wanted to ask you about your bleed? I had bleeding two Friday's ago and they said I had an SCH is that what you had? I was in such shock and worried when I found out about it that I didn't ask nearly enough questions and now I'm just waiting until my next appt. I have been on restricted activity - not bed rest, but no fun stuff! I'm hoping everything is cleared up this Friday. 

Yeah Babies!
H&H
Kathleen

Anyway, just wondering


----------



## fides

AmmCjm said:


> Had my doctors appointment this morning. Baby is growing very well and they moved my date up to Feb 13th.

updated; congrats!



4MonkeysMama said:


> Is it okay if I join? EDD of feb 14th.

added you; welcome! :)



Vegan mum said:


> Hi everyone! CONGRATULATIONS! :)
> I'm due the 8th February with my third February baby! Great month! I had my booking in appointment last week and the blood results are perfect. I have the same midwife I had with my daughter which is lovely and supportive. Now just to wait for my scan date! Exciting! Hope everyone's ok x

added; welcome!



GlitterandBug said:


> :wave: ladies!
> 
> Struggling today with the start of a cold and sore throat :cry:
> 
> Nausea and tiredness aren't helping either.
> 
> Hope all is well - great news about today's scans x

oh, no!! so sorry to hear that - i was sick for about a week last week and it was terrible with the nausea - so sorry - hope your cold goes away right away!!


----------



## Seity

Serafina83 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I have almost no symptoms and had a great scan. I even check on my jellybean with my doppler most days and listen to his/her hearbeat. I have slightly more symptoms this time than last time around when I had zero, so I wouldn't worry about using symptoms as a measure for how things are going.
> 
> Yay Blue Eyes - Good news on your scan!
> 
> How far along are youClick to expand...

9+3 today. I've found the heartbeat on my doppler since 7+6. Just the cheap angelsounds one. I got it off Amazon 3 years ago with my son.


----------



## Jembug

I want a doppler!

Glad for all the scans and welcome new ladies!

This is my third too.,.. New car :(

How long you on bed rest for?
Xx


----------



## joo

Hi ladies, I've been off the site for a while. Too much to catch up on right now! So I'm 7+3, I have my booking in appt on Monday 23rd (seems like ages away :( ) and I've had the nausea for a week now. I had last week off work so it wasn't too bad, but kind of a waste of my leave. Back at work this week but it's getting worse, eek! At first ginger beer worked, but not so much now. 7up is my new cure. My friend has bought me some sea-bands so I'm going to try those soon.

Hope everyone is ok, loving all the scan pics so far! xxx


----------



## AmmCjm

hi prplflwr15!

Congrats on your pregnancy! Yeah its definitely a SCH, mine is not very big which is good I suppose but still very scary. I saw my doctor today and she still doesn't want me returning to work until it is totally gone. She told me I may bleed again and that in her experience I will either bleed it out or it will reabsorb within 2-3 weeks. Basically as the Sac gets bigger it will push the bleed out.... When is your doctor appointment?


----------



## prplflwr15

My appt is 7/13, this Friday. I'm super nervous. My SCH was pretty small too, between 1 to 2 cm's. Hopefully, it will be reabsorbed and yours will be too! When do you go back again for another scan?


----------



## hollyw79

I had a SCH in my last pregnancy~ I just delivered in January! I was scared about it at first and had a few spotting incidents up to about 16-17 weeks~ but thankfully all was well! :thumbup: 

You can see my avatar pic of my little man! He scared me a few times but here he is :haha:


----------



## AmmCjm

I don't go back for another 2 weeks and that will be for my 1st trimester detailed scan. Please let me know how your scan goes on Friday. I am praying that this SCH reabsorbs quickly so I can get back to work. Have you been able to work while you have yours? I think because I work at a preschool with 2 year olds, my doctor is being cautious. It's going to be a long two weeks.


----------



## Mom To 2

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Anyone else have experience with giant cysts on the ovaries?
> I have PCOS so it is to be expected but I have a cyst on my right
> ovary and this week is measuring at 69 mm. It is painful once in a
> while doc assured me there is no risk to the baby and it is more of
> a nuisance and should go away on it's own. I was just wondering
> if anyone else has dealt with it and how long it to to go away.

I had one with my 9 yr old son and have another with this pregnancy. My doc just says it will probly just go away on it's own and not to worry. She said the same when I was pregnant with my son and she was right.


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

This is such a busy thread it is so difficult to keep track!


----------



## future hopes

Hiya girls

Is anyone having trouble sleeping.i must of went a pee about a thousend times in the night and i felt sicky during the night i got a little shut eye but not alot. I seem to having loads of trouble getting off to sleep and then theres the bathroom trips and the feeling sicky.

Has anyone gone off certain smells. I cant bear the stentch of fried food it really makes me feel green cant eat fried stuff either including chip shop food. Also i can tell wen my OH has had a cigeret as soon as he steps through the back door, and im sat far away in the lounge it really bloody stinks and makes me feel ill.:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

AmeliePoulain said:


> I had my GP appointment today, they have given me an EDD of 25 Feb but I think that is likely to change at scan as I have longer cycles.
> 
> Booking in with midwife next week which is exciting, it feels weird to be starting the process all over again. It feels so different second time around, I feel more in control at my appointments and know what questions to ask and am more sure of myself :flower:

Hiya yeah u will get a later due date babe goin by my last lmp i shud b 9wks but i have a 36
Day cycle and wen i was scaned a week ago last tuesday they said i was only 6+3 so instead of bein due on 16 feb its now the 23rd 24th x


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Is anyone having trouble sleeping.i must of went a pee about a thousend times in the night and i felt sicky during the night i got a little shut eye but not alot. I seem to having loads of trouble getting off to sleep and then theres the bathroom trips and the feeling sicky.
> 
> Has anyone gone off certain smells. I cant bear the stentch of fried food it really makes me feel green cant eat fried stuff either including chip shop food. Also i can tell wen my OH has had a cigeret as soon as he steps through the back door, and im sat far away in the lounge it really bloody stinks and makes me feel ill.:wacko:

The back and fore to the toilet trips have started at night - not fun! Also funnily enough the cigarette smell makes my stomach turn too. Two colleagues smoke and yesterday one leaned over to speak to me and I actually nearly retched!!! Never bothered me that badly before!! I can't really smell tho since last night due to a blocked nose so maybe smells will give me a break for a while!!!


----------



## future hopes

Oh no that must of been awfull having cigeret smell that close. I feel so sick today and cant stop thinking about fried food and its making me heave. The loo trips are so enoying even my 6 yr old was saying mummy why do u keep needing the loo lol. :blush:


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> Oh no that must of been awfull having cigeret smell that close. I feel so sick today and cant stop thinking about fried food and its making me heave. The loo trips are so enoying even my 6 yr old was saying mummy why do u keep needing the loo lol. :blush:

It was that old cigarette smell on her breath rather than 'fresh' cigarette smell which altho I still hate, I don't retch about it, lol!!

Bless your LO noticing you back and fore to the toilet!


----------



## ScaredMommy

I know how you girls feel with the bathroom breaks. I'm so tired of peeing, and I haven't slept over three hours in the last 9 weeks. It is embarrassing to me how much rest my body is DEMANDING (I'm usually pretty active most of the day). I keep thinking my hubby is going to get tired of it but he has actually been really sweet... especially as of recent. 

I still have only been nauseated about three times, a few minutes each, I feel so blessed in this. I have noticed that anything too sweet makes me want to instant-hurl lol (I never liked sweets before I was pregnant, but they didn't make me sick).

I am really worried about my weight gain. I know I have gained almost double what is recommended for 9 weeks. It has been really hard because I started out the first few weeks walking a few hours a night (doctor cleared me to of course) and I gained a few pounds even then! I am not eating bad either. I don't even like sweets lol. But since then I am so EXHAUSTED all the time I haven't been walking like I should :(. So I'm all freaked out about my weight. (I have always struggled with it)

Happy scans to everyone and I have several of you written down to pray for! If your scared take a deep breath for you and baby! :hugs:
Night all:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sleep is almost no existnant for me at the mo no matter how tired i am i cant switch offand then when finaly do the nausea starts spent most last night sucking tic tacs and agaion the min i woke up this morn:haha:


----------



## sara3337

Had my 7 w 2 d scan today. so nice to see a flickering heart:) 
been sleeping alot.


----------



## Twinkl3

According to online measurers I should be due 19th February with a little Rainbow :cloud9: Praying that this one is a sticky one.

Wont know exactly until I've been for my first scan.


----------



## embo216

sara3337 said:


> Had my 7 w 2 d scan today. so nice to see a flickering heart:)
> been sleeping alot.

Congratulations on your scan :) I always love the early scans, I remember my first 6 week scan with my daughter. That little tiny bean is now my crazy 4 year old :cloud9:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well ladies, my 2nd scan is TODAY :happydance:

I'm not holding out much hope and I'm prepared for the worst (I would be stupid not to be)..

Bleeding is awful :( good job the sight of blood doesn't affect me, or I would be screwed...

Wish me luck x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Good luck hoping for the best Hun!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

sara3337 said:


> Had my 7 w 2 d scan today. so nice to see a flickering heart:)
> been sleeping alot.

Congrats on the scan.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ladies, my 2nd scan is TODAY :happydance:
> 
> I'm not holding out much hope and I'm prepared for the worst (I would be stupid not to be)..
> 
> Bleeding is awful :( good job the sight of blood doesn't affect me, or I would be screwed...
> 
> Wish me luck x

:hugs: Good luck, I have my fxd for you and you and your lil bean will be in my thoughts today! :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

Good luck babee. Fingers crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## embo216

Wishing you all the luck in the world Babee, when is your scan? xx


----------



## prplflwr15

hollyw79 said:


> I had a SCH in my last pregnancy~ I just delivered in January! I was scared about it at first and had a few spotting incidents up to about 16-17 weeks~ but thankfully all was well! :thumbup:
> 
> You can see my avatar pic of my little man! He scared me a few times but here he is :haha:

Thanks Holly - it helps to keep hearing positive stories (your little man is adorable). I keep getting more and more nervous as I get closer to my scan on Friday. 

As this is my first - I'm petrified at everything!

Good luck with your latest pregnancy. My D.D was originally 2/19/13, but then the baby measured bigger at our 6 week scan, so we'll see.


----------



## prplflwr15

AmmCjm said:


> I don't go back for another 2 weeks and that will be for my 1st trimester detailed scan. Please let me know how your scan goes on Friday. I am praying that this SCH reabsorbs quickly so I can get back to work. Have you been able to work while you have yours? I think because I work at a preschool with 2 year olds, my doctor is being cautious. It's going to be a long two weeks.

I absolutely will let you know. I have been able to work. I'm a Project Manager and work from home. So if I don't feel well, I work from my couch. It is probably the luckiest job I ever fell in to!

However, I hate the restricted activity...my boyfriend is not a good housekeeper and I need to be able to get back to doing some of it myself! Men! :winkwink:


----------



## prplflwr15

Hi ScaredMommy!
Don't stress too much about your weight gain! You can help adjust later in your pregnancy as your engery starts to come back to a level playing field. And while you can't 'lose" the extra weight, you can build it into your plan and hopefully in those final months stay level. 
I too have gained too much weight too quickly, but my nauseau really likes carbs and I'm on restricted activity - so no walking. My Doc said not to stress and role with what my body needs.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

embo216 said:


> Wishing you all the luck in the world Babee, when is your scan? xx

It's at 4pm! :coffee:


----------



## AmmCjm

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ladies, my 2nd scan is TODAY :happydance:
> 
> I'm not holding out much hope and I'm prepared for the worst (I would be stupid not to be)..
> 
> Bleeding is awful :( good job the sight of blood doesn't affect me, or I would be screwed...
> 
> Wish me luck x


Goodluck! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babee_Bugs said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world Babee, when is your scan? xx
> 
> It's at 4pm! :coffee:Click to expand...

You are 6 hours ahead of the US correct?
Just about 2.5 hours left. 
Wishing you lots of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world Babee, when is your scan? xx
> 
> It's at 4pm! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> You are 6 hours ahead of the US correct?
> Just about 2.5 hours left.
> Wishing you lots of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeh sounds about right Hunnie :thumbup:... It's 13:49 here.. :haha: getting anxious....


----------



## sara3337

Goodluck Babe will be thinking of u


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at the scan babee :hugs:

I had my booking in appointment today, it went OK, will get my scan dates through in the next few weeks, hopefully sooner rather than later, she said physio might not accept my referral until I am further along and that its not normal that my SPD pain has started getting so bad this early and that it didn't go away after my pregnancies, which I already knew, but I will just keep pestering her about it, because I really am sore :( x x x


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Babee!!! Hoping for good news!!! 

I have not slept well in a week. I am sooo tired though and try to get in a couple catnaps everyday. I toss and turn...I'm hot then cold, have painful gas and stomach issues, and I keep feeling like I have to pee (like pressure) but then I go to the bathroom and not much happens. I think I am not drinking enough water or something. Then as soon as I finally get up for good in the morning after giving up on sleep, I am nauseous and dizzy and have to sit/lay back down for awhile. I eat and it helps a little, but a couple hours later the nausea is back. Hoping this means my baby is ok this time and is growing like he/she should. I am having MAJOR anxiety over this pregnancy...I wish I could just learn to calm down as I know its not good for the baby, but I am terrified I will lose this one too. :(

Also did anyone else who has or had a SCH not find out about it at a 6 week scan. I am still having very light brown spotting off and on (has been going on for over a month now). Dr didn't seem concerned because the heartbeat was strong at my 6 wk scan, but there has to be some reason for it. They didn't see a SCH on the ultrasound but I'm wondering if they could've missed it because it was so early?


----------



## Kellen

Today I am celebrating the fact that I do not have morning sickness! I was able to eat a waffle, cottage cheese and applesauce! Which is fantastic considering that I ate an eggroll yesterday and that was it.

The most annoying thing I am currently dealing with is a splinter stuck in the exact middle of the pad of my right index finger. It hurts and it won't come out! Come on, give me a break. I have no idea where it came from...


----------



## Seity

Good luck Babee. Thinking of you!


----------



## JustaTrace

Good luck Babee....let us know what happens. XO


----------



## GlitterandBug

Good luck Babee - everything crossed x

Just had a 90 minute nap with my 21 month old - heaven!! x


----------



## Farida_2013

Good luck Babee!!!! :hugs:
Please let us know asap how it goes! thinking of you!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I am thinking that I am going to do cord blood donation when our peanut is born.
I really like the idea that donated cord blood can help a child with an illness get better.
Have any of you ladies had any experience with cord blood donation? Donating or
receiving?


----------



## Farida_2013

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So I am thinking that I am going to do cord blood donation when our peanut is born.
> I really like the idea that donated cord blood can help a child with an illness get better.
> Have any of you ladies had any experience with cord blood donation? Donating or
> receiving?

This sounds like a great idea! Let us know ladies any information about that donation, I might do it too! :)


----------



## AmmCjm

babydreams85 said:


> Good luck Babee!!! Hoping for good news!!!
> 
> I have not slept well in a week. I am sooo tired though and try to get in a couple catnaps everyday. I toss and turn...I'm hot then cold, have painful gas and stomach issues, and I keep feeling like I have to pee (like pressure) but then I go to the bathroom and not much happens. I think I am not drinking enough water or something. Then as soon as I finally get up for good in the morning after giving up on sleep, I am nauseous and dizzy and have to sit/lay back down for awhile. I eat and it helps a little, but a couple hours later the nausea is back. Hoping this means my baby is ok this time and is growing like he/she should. I am having MAJOR anxiety over this pregnancy...I wish I could just learn to calm down as I know its not good for the baby, but I am terrified I will lose this one too. :(
> 
> Also did anyone else who has or had a SCH not find out about it at a 6 week scan. I am still having very light brown spotting off and on (has been going on for over a month now). Dr didn't seem concerned because the heartbeat was strong at my 6 wk scan, but there has to be some reason for it. They didn't see a SCH on the ultrasound but I'm wondering if they could've missed it because it was so early?


Hi there Baby Dreams. I know exactly how you feel. I had a miscarriage this past April and have been super anxious about this pregnancy. But I am trying to tell myself that the odds are in my favor and to just relax and be positive. I actually found a quote today that I found somewhat inspirational, it is:

Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength.

I know it sounds corny, but I look for quotes and meditation to help me. 

Now about the SCH, I do currently have one. I had a scan on a Thursday and there was no SCH, however the following Monday I had a lot of bleeding (and freaked out of course) and sure enough a SCH appeared. A week later got another ultrasound and it is still there :(. The baby however looks fantastic and is growing every week with a strong heart beat. When is your next scan, maybe its just a really small one and hard to identify? 

My thoughts are with you and I hope both of our pregnancies work out for us this time around.


----------



## fides

welcome, twinkl!

babee, hope it goes well


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Is anyone having trouble sleeping.i must of went a pee about a thousend times in the night and i felt sicky during the night i got a little shut eye but not alot. I seem to having loads of trouble getting off to sleep and then theres the bathroom trips and the feeling sicky.
> 
> Has anyone gone off certain smells. I cant bear the stentch of fried food it really makes me feel green cant eat fried stuff either including chip shop food. Also i can tell wen my OH has had a cigeret as soon as he steps through the back door, and im sat far away in the lounge it really bloody stinks and makes me feel ill.:wacko:

I've been having trouble sleeping since before got bfp. I always seem to be exhausted but soon as I lay down to go sleep I can't. Then once I do finally go sleep I seem to wake up every hr really thirsty or needing loo. I wake up feeling sick, am fine after breakfast till bout 1 then feel I'll all afternoon


----------



## future hopes

oh i forgot the thirsty bit lol. yep im the same get real tired but wen it comes to bed time i cant get off.

ive been feeling awfull all day today sick on and off all day but not sure if ive picked up a bug or not or it is just morning sickness. my partners frying chips for his daughter and im sat here:sick: the smell is really making me feel terrible. my boobs have been throbbing all day norm they just hurt to toutch but not today they kill:wacko:


:hugs:


----------



## Serafina83

My boobs haven't really been hurting. They have been covered in big blue veins since about 2 weeks before I got a poss test tho, how far are you?


----------



## future hopes

yeah my vains r starting to show now there to. im almost 8 wks hun how far r u xxx:kiss:


----------



## MD1223

ScaredMommy said:


> I know how you girls feel with the bathroom breaks. I'm so tired of peeing, and I haven't slept over three hours in the last 9 weeks. It is embarrassing to me how much rest my body is DEMANDING (I'm usually pretty active most of the day). I keep thinking my hubby is going to get tired of it but he has actually been really sweet... especially as of recent.
> 
> I still have only been nauseated about three times, a few minutes each, I feel so blessed in this. I have noticed that anything too sweet makes me want to instant-hurl lol (I never liked sweets before I was pregnant, but they didn't make me sick).
> 
> I am really worried about my weight gain. I know I have gained almost double what is recommended for 9 weeks. It has been really hard because I started out the first few weeks walking a few hours a night (doctor cleared me to of course) and I gained a few pounds even then! I am not eating bad either. I don't even like sweets lol. But since then I am so EXHAUSTED all the time I haven't been walking like I should :(. So I'm all freaked out about my weight. (I have always struggled with it)
> 
> Happy scans to everyone and I have several of you written down to pray for! If your scared take a deep breath for you and baby! :hugs:
> Night all:winkwink:

Me too - tired of the constant peeing! Also, turns out I've gained 12 pounds already! I can't believe it. I am naturally pretty small so that is a lot for me. And, I don't feel like I have been eating more than usual and I have still been working out. I was shocked! I think if we just focus on being as healthy as possible with what we eat and moving when we feel well enough that is all we can do. :hugs: Good luck! 



Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ladies, my 2nd scan is TODAY :happydance:
> 
> I'm not holding out much hope and I'm prepared for the worst (I would be stupid not to be)..
> 
> Bleeding is awful :( good job the sight of blood doesn't affect me, or I would be screwed...
> 
> Wish me luck x

Babee - good luck today. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:



Blue eyes 81 said:


> So I am thinking that I am going to do cord blood donation when our peanut is born.
> I really like the idea that donated cord blood can help a child with an illness get better.
> Have any of you ladies had any experience with cord blood donation? Donating or
> receiving?

We were just reading about this last night after my appt. Let me know what you find out. For some reason, it scares me a little with all this new research on stem cells - what all will they be able to do with it or will it definitely just be used for helping sick children? If the latter, I think it is a great idea. We are also maybe considering the idea of banking it. I don't know though. It's all so new to me. No one in my family has done this. I'll ask around and see if any of my friends considered or did it. Let us know if you learn anything good. 


Congrats on the good scans and appts, ladies!


----------



## MD1223

Oh, and I meant to say, *Amm* - LOVE that quote - Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength. I think I am going to print it out as a reminder. Thank you for that! Do you know whose it is?


----------



## AmmCjm

Thanks, it helps me to be positive.

It's by Corrie Ten Boom.


----------



## future hopes

dont worry about gaining hun ur pregnant ure aloud. im worrying cuz ive lost weight and im finding it so hard to eat cuz how i feel constantly sick. it has really hit me today big time thats why im not sure if its a bug or not. i cant eat anything like chips or fried stuff like that even oven ones the smell just makes me wanna chuck. im just sat here now swollowing and taking deep breaths but its not helping wish the fried smell wud piss off, got all the windows open and it aint shifting, dont help that my nose is extra sensitive :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Raavi

babee, got my fingers crossed for you!

MD1223, I know exactly how you feel. I am also tired of going to the bathroom with a full bladder like 4 times a night. Before I got pregnant, for some reason I thought I would have more control over gaining weight during this pregnancy. I had gained alot of weight with my son and ended up with gestational diabetes and premature delivery. In my mind I always thought that if I had better control over what I ate and if I exercised more maybe all that could have been avoided. So for my second one, I really thought I would keep tighter control over my diet and exercise regularly as last time I only worked out until about 5 months. 

But guess what! This pregnancy so far has been worse than the first. I am starving aaalll the time!! I have to eat small portions like every hour to deal with nausea. Anytime I try to do anything physical like even climb the stairs I get exhausted (I am not exaggerating). I started off working out with a lower impact cardio than normal routine but I got so sick I was dizzy and ready to vomit all night. I have already put on about 4 to 5 pounds although I'm only 7.5weeks. 

I think this is one of the reasons I am quite depressed and uneasy during this pregnancy as this pregnancy is so similar to the one with my son that I am afraid I am going to have the same complications.So many women are able to maintain their figures during pregnancy and have beautiful bumps. I just don't think my body deals well with pregnancy. I hope this pregnancy turns out okay because I don't think I can go through this again :(


----------



## future hopes

the loo thing is so enoying lol. i mite move into my bathroom permetly lol:wacko:


----------



## prplflwr15

Also did anyone else who has or had a SCH not find out about it at a 6 week scan. I am still having very light brown spotting off and on (has been going on for over a month now). Dr didn't seem concerned because the heartbeat was strong at my 6 wk scan, but there has to be some reason for it. They didn't see a SCH on the ultrasound but I'm wondering if they could've missed it because it was so early?[/QUOTE]

HI - when i went for my 6 week scan they didn't see an SCH, but I bled at 6weeks / 5 days and went immediately to the Dr, where they did another scan and the SCH was there. My babies HB was strong too at 121 bpm! 

So, I don't know if mine was there on Monday when I had my original scan, but it seems possible.

Kathleen


----------



## MD1223

Raavi said:


> babee, got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> MD1223, I know exactly how you feel. I am also tired of going to the bathroom with a full bladder like 4 times a night. Before I got pregnant, for some reason I thought I would have more control over gaining weight during this pregnancy. I had gained alot of weight with my son and ended up with gestational diabetes and premature delivery. In my mind I always thought that if I had better control over what I ate and if I exercised more maybe all that could have been avoided. So for my second one, I really thought I would keep tighter control over my diet and exercise regularly as last time I only worked out until about 5 months.
> 
> But guess what! This pregnancy so far has been worse than the first. I am starving aaalll the time!! I have to eat small portions like every hour to deal with nausea. Anytime I try to do anything physical like even climb the stairs I get exhausted (I am not exaggerating). I started off working out with a lower impact cardio than normal routine but I got so sick I was dizzy and ready to vomit all night. I have already put on about 4 to 5 pounds although I'm only 7.5weeks.
> 
> I think this is one of the reasons I am quite depressed and uneasy during this pregnancy as this pregnancy is so similar to the one with my son that I am afraid I am going to have the same complications.So many women are able to maintain their figures during pregnancy and have beautiful bumps. I just don't think my body deals well with pregnancy. I hope this pregnancy turns out okay because I don't think I can go through this again :(

I'm sorry, Raavi. Thank you for your reply! I'll keep you in my thoughts! This is my first so I am not sure where this is headed. I'm hoping that the initial large weight gain will even out - maybe my body thought it needed some more storage just in case I got bad m/s. I don't know. My mom said she hardly gained any weight and you couldnt tell she was pregnant until after 6 months! So much for that! Haha. Honestly, I am not really doing anything differently, except working out a tiny bit less - 12 pounds! and Im at 7 1/2 weeks too! Crazy. Anyway, I really hope you don't have to go through what you did last pregnancy. I wonder if there is anything they can do now to keep that from happening. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Oh, and finally uploaded my scan pic. Here's my little cutesy -
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Seity

Beautiful scan pic MD. Looks a lot like the 8 week pic from my first pregnancy.


----------



## Kellen

Congrats, MD. Looking good!


----------



## future hopes

awwwwwwww such a cute scan piccy. ive got to wait till week 12 for my next scan seems forever away. xxx:hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

MD1223 said:


> Oh, and finally uploaded my scan pic. Here's my little cutesy -

So cute!!


----------



## Lindylou

That's a lovely pic md


----------



## Lindylou

Hope you are ok babybee xxx


----------



## mrsparoline

Guess I'll be leaving you ladies-just got back from having my scan and he changed my due date to March 2. Good luck to all the love bugs and mommies!!


----------



## Kellen

Good luck, Mrs. Paroline! Glad you got to have your scan. Best wishes for the next 9 months.


----------



## MD1223

mrsparoline said:


> Guess I'll be leaving you ladies-just got back from having my scan and he changed my due date to March 2. Good luck to all the love bugs and mommies!!

You scared me! Glad you are just headed over to the March thread. Good luck to you too! Enjoy!

Thanks, ladies, for all your sweet comments on the scan! :)


----------



## mrsparoline

Thanks :flower: MD-don't worry! Baby had a super strong heartbeat and everything looks great, I wasn't tracking my O date or anything for the past few months so I was just going based off lmp :) And btw, your scan pic is SO awesome!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babee_Bugs said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world Babee, when is your scan? xx
> 
> It's at 4pm! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> You are 6 hours ahead of the US correct?
> Just about 2.5 hours left.
> Wishing you lots of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh sounds about right Hunnie :thumbup:... It's 13:49 here.. :haha: getting anxious....Click to expand...

Hope all is well!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Cute scan MD! I go for mine tomorrow! So nervous!


----------



## MD1223

SweetPea0903 said:


> Cute scan MD! I go for mine tomorrow! So nervous!

Thanks! Good luck! I'm sure all will go great!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I hope so! I'm so nervous.


----------



## MD1223

I was too! :hugs:


----------



## Angelinheaven

my symptoms are fading away - no more tender breasts and no more nausea... please help... i am terrified :(((((


----------



## yellow11

Your coming out of 1st tri, your symptoms are prob just easing as your hormones settle.
If your worried call the midwife hun :hugs:

Eta: I felt great, not much symptoms Monday and yesterday and then today... WHAM back in nausea central :sick:


----------



## fides

mrsparoline said:


> Guess I'll be leaving you ladies-just got back from having my scan and he changed my due date to March 2. Good luck to all the love bugs and mommies!!

wow - 2 weeks back is quite a change! good luck, though! :)


----------



## Raavi

MD, thanks for your kind words! I hope your nausea settles soon :) 

And great scan pic!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Angleinheaven, a lot of women experience symptoms coming and going in first tri. However, if you are concerned you should see your MW or doc. Good luck!


----------



## Best step mum

Hi ladies, just a quick update. 

I had my first appointment today and little one is measuring 10 weeks and 6 days, which is 3 days ahead of where I thought but they agreed with me on my due date. So Im not quite sure what is going on. 

We saw the heartbeat but didn't hear it, the scan pic is amazing, we can see the face already! Can someone please tell me how to upload it? 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hit go advanced and then scroll down till you see manage attachments and then hit that box.


----------



## yellow11

Lovely scan pic md1223

Congrats to everyone who had fantastic scans :dance: xxx


----------



## Jeninpa

My 9wk 6d scan :) They said the thing up above the head is the yolk sac, I never had a scan anywhere near this early so that was new,lol. 

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b40/JeninPA/66.jpg


----------



## Serafina83

mrsparoline said:


> Guess I'll be leaving you ladies-just got back from having my scan and he changed my due date to March 2. Good luck to all the love bugs and mommies!!

I'll probably be joining you soon pretty sure I'll get put back a weekk or 2 didn't get a possitive test till I was 2 weeks late so reckon I must of o latE. Good lck


----------



## Best step mum

Attached is my first scan picture at 10 weeks and 3 days, although little one is measuring 10 weeks and 6 days.

I cant believe how clear the little face is!
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ninjababy

Aww lots of cute scan pics :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have awful tummy and back pain this morn think i maybe over did it cleaning the kitchen hope its nothing bad


----------



## Jessica28

What happened to Babee Bugs - Any one have an update on her? She had her scan yesterday and now I am a little worried about her...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jessica28 said:


> What happened to Babee Bugs - Any one have an update on her? She had her scan yesterday and now I am a little worried about her...

from looking at her signature it wasnt good news at all


----------



## smileyfaces

She has a long running thread in the Prgnancy Tests area, I checked there last night, she didn't get very good news unfortunately xxx


----------



## ciabatta

Can I join!?? Due no. 2 Feb 13th, will have a 21month old by then yikes!! What were we thinking!!  Sadly dont get my scan til 31st July at 12 weeks, am sooo impatient! Very nauseous though so sure beany is still there, just have to wait! Ahhh am so excited for us all!


----------



## Sparkes

Oh no :cry: poor babee bugs. X


----------



## prplflwr15

mrsparoline said:


> Guess I'll be leaving you ladies-just got back from having my scan and he changed my due date to March 2. Good luck to all the love bugs and mommies!!

Good Luck! We'll miss you and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! Lovely scan pics :) my scan appointment came through today and it's a about 13 weeks on the 31st :) 

Hope you're all well ladies x


----------



## Sparkes

Is it really bad that I've brought bits already :blush: and I've picked our pram, lol!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ciabatta said:


> Can I join!?? Due no. 2 Feb 13th, will have a 21month old by then yikes!! What were we thinking!!  Sadly dont get my scan til 31st July at 12 weeks, am sooo impatient! Very nauseous though so sure beany is still there, just have to wait! Ahhh am so excited for us all!

Congrats and welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparkes said:


> Is it really bad that I've brought bits already :blush: and I've picked our pram, lol!

nah we have a box full of baby clothes mum just got us a pram too:haha:


----------



## lotsababies

Going for a second scan this afternoon. Last week saw a great gestational sac, praying for a bean this week! Update afterwards :) 

O babee :( my heart goes out to you!! Hugs!


----------



## Serafina83

WhisperOfHope said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I've brought bits already :blush: and I've picked our pram, lol!
> 
> nah we have a box full of baby clothes mum just got us a pram too:haha:Click to expand...

I wanted to get my pram this week oh said it's too early tho :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

lotsababies said:


> Going for a second scan this afternoon. Last week saw a great gestational sac, praying for a bean this week! Update afterwards :)
> 
> O babee :( my heart goes out to you!! Hugs!

That is so exciting! :yipee:
Good luck today.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Serafina83 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I've brought bits already :blush: and I've picked our pram, lol!
> 
> nah we have a box full of baby clothes mum just got us a pram too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to get my pram this week oh said it's too early tho :(Click to expand...

I am so tempted too, but dh and I decided to wait until my 12 week scan.
I have already picked out all the furniture for the nursery though.
My Mom on the other hand already bought a crib to have at her house
for when the peanut is there. She is so excited she couldn't resist. Our lil peanut
will be her first grand baby.


----------



## Sparkes

Think we are going to do to John Lewis this weekend and try it. I have an excuse because the 2 doubles we have picked can be used as a single so when OH gets paid + his bonus at the end of the month I should be able to convince him to buy it :rofl:


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> I've had backache on and off for a while too x x x




AmmCjm said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Babee!!! Hoping for good news!!!
> 
> I have not slept well in a week. I am sooo tired though and try to get in a couple catnaps everyday. I toss and turn...I'm hot then cold, have painful gas and stomach issues, and I keep feeling like I have to pee (like pressure) but then I go to the bathroom and not much happens. I think I am not drinking enough water or something. Then as soon as I finally get up for good in the morning after giving up on sleep, I am nauseous and dizzy and have to sit/lay back down for awhile. I eat and it helps a little, but a couple hours later the nausea is back. Hoping this means my baby is ok this time and is growing like he/she should. I am having MAJOR anxiety over this pregnancy...I wish I could just learn to calm down as I know its not good for the baby, but I am terrified I will lose this one too. :(
> 
> Also did anyone else who has or had a SCH not find out about it at a 6 week scan. I am still having very light brown spotting off and on (has been going on for over a month now). Dr didn't seem concerned because the heartbeat was strong at my 6 wk scan, but there has to be some reason for it. They didn't see a SCH on the ultrasound but I'm wondering if they could've missed it because it was so early?
> 
> 
> Hi there Baby Dreams. I know exactly how you feel. I had a miscarriage this past April and have been super anxious about this pregnancy. But I am trying to tell myself that the odds are in my favor and to just relax and be positive. I actually found a quote today that I found somewhat inspirational, it is:
> 
> Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength.
> 
> I know it sounds corny, but I look for quotes and meditation to help me.
> 
> Now about the SCH, I do currently have one. I had a scan on a Thursday and there was no SCH, however the following Monday I had a lot of bleeding (and freaked out of course) and sure enough a SCH appeared. A week later got another ultrasound and it is still there :(. The baby however looks fantastic and is growing every week with a strong heart beat. When is your next scan, maybe its just a really small one and hard to identify?
> 
> My thoughts are with you and I hope both of our pregnancies work out for us this time around.Click to expand...

Thanks so much...it does help to hear things like that...no not corny at all. :) It does seem like I could have a SCH that was hiding at the first scan. Just so strange that I would have this ongoing spotting for no reason. Makes me much more scared too. My next appt is next Friday, the 20th. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be having another ultrasound that day or not, but I am going to beg for one. I feel like I just need to know if baby has grown since my 6 wk scan properly and is measuring what he/she should be (I'm supposed to be around 9 wks the day of my appt).


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparkes said:


> Think we are going to do to John Lewis this weekend and try it. I have an excuse because the 2 doubles we have picked can be used as a single so when OH gets paid + his bonus at the end of the month I should be able to convince him to buy it :rofl:

:haha: mines not brand new but in really good condition mum brought it off my best friend for me a big silver cross sleepover:happydance:


----------



## embo216

Sparkes what pram are you getting? I quite like the look of the Bugaboo Donkey- Ive had every other bugaboo going! Got the bee plus for Jack atm


----------



## Sparkes

embo216 said:


> Sparkes what pram are you getting? I quite like the look of the Bugaboo Donkey- Ive had every other bugaboo going! Got the bee plus for Jack atm

We have the bee plus too, lovely isn't it? Have you had the cameleon? We were looking at getting that as a single but we are thinking we need to play on the edge of caution incase Annabelle still isn't up to walking much when the new baby is here and I just don't trust the idea of baby wearing.

We are looking at the Donkey, i've heard its beast. The 4x4 of prams :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Ive had about 4 different cams, Ive had the normal bee and the phil and teds Vibe as a double. My Jack doesn't walk much either plus hes going to have to do the long walk to school twice a day so I really think I might need the double :( 

The cam is a really lovely pram but it doesn't last them much longer than 2 years as the seat unit isn't very tall :( I've heard the donkey isnt as much nice to push and weighs loads so will have to look into that! 

Ive got the bugaboo buggy board and it is fab! My 4 year old can still use it on the bee plus while Jacks in the pram :thumbsup: 

I tried babywearing but it wasn't for me especially with a toddler to deal with :lol:


----------



## Sparkes

I'm just terrified of falling over and baby hitting its head or something, I would never forgive myself. 

God knows what i'm going to do about getting it in the boot of a Mini.....:rofl: 

I don't think its going to happen, i'm getting the countryman soon though and it has a bigger boot so fingers x'd or I will just have to use OHs car when i'm going out with the pram which won't actually be all that often when OH isn't around as I will be at university during the week most the time. 

Oh, i so want it :( Lol


----------



## babydreams85

Have any of you ladies thought about nursery colors yet? If a girl I want hot pink and zebra print (LOL DH is nauseous at the thought of it), and boy I like aqua/brown/Orange combination (saw that one in a baby magazine). I know its a little early but I like dreaming about how it will look!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Have any of you ladies thought about nursery colors yet? If a girl I want hot pink and zebra print (LOL DH is nauseous at the thought of it), and boy I like aqua/brown/Orange combination (saw that one in a baby magazine). I know its a little early but I like dreaming about how it will look!!!

we are doing neutral colours bages etc but will have wallstickers/stencils woth certain words in englah and german


----------



## babydreams85

And heck, I already have a box of baby clothes, pack n play, bassinet, crib, blankets, front carrier, bouncy seat, swing, etc. that I bought back in January when I was pregnant last time. I swore I would not buy anything this time until at least 12 weeks when I knew things were probably fine, but I did cave once. Saw the cutest lot of onesies and sleepers on eBay and had to get it lol. DH doesn't know, so I'm putting it up until I am further along. Also have 4 huge boxes of maternity clothes that I bought back in January too LOL.


----------



## smileyfaces

What are you all on about too early to buy a pram?! I bought my double pram at 5 weeks :rofl: :rofl:

It was half price!! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> And heck, I already have a box of baby clothes, pack n play, bassinet, crib, blankets, front carrier, bouncy seat, swing, etc. that I bought back in January when I was pregnant last time. I swore I would not buy anything this time until at least 12 weeks when I knew things were probably fine, but I did cave once. Saw the cutest lot of onesies and sleepers on eBay and had to get it lol. DH doesn't know, so I'm putting it up until I am further along. Also have 4 huge boxes of maternity clothes that I bought back in January too LOL.

we have been buiying baby clothes since we started ttc :haha: most of the stuff i looked at yesterday was boys stuff tho:dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

Mine is mostly boy stuff too...I figured you can dress a little girl in boy outfits and get away with it , but not so much the other way around LOL


----------



## babydreams85

My favorite is a little sleeper with polar bears that says "Cool like Daddy"


----------



## SweetPea0903

I have some blues picked out for a boy. And a pink and light purple for the girl. Depends what the theme is for the girls room as to which color we will use.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies :)

Today is the first day in a while that I've felt half way normal. I went to the doctors the other day to find out I had Mastitis! I thought only new brestfeeding mothers got that, not someone with a 13 month old! But I guess because i'm pregnant it made it easier for me to get it. So with that pain I also have a inner ear infection that caused me to become very dizzy. I go on vacation in 4 days...these meds better take our this Mastitis in time lol 

All the scans are so great! I love looking at all the little babies. They kinda look like sour patch kids at this age lol


----------



## T-Bex

Heellloo! Depending on what I choose as my cycle length (it moves, so I really have no idea!), I'm due somewhere between 26th and 28th Feb. So hey, everyone!


----------



## MD1223

Sparkes said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Sparkes what pram are you getting? I quite like the look of the Bugaboo Donkey- Ive had every other bugaboo going! Got the bee plus for Jack atm
> 
> We have the bee plus too, lovely isn't it? Have you had the cameleon? We were looking at getting that as a single but we are thinking we need to play on the edge of caution incase Annabelle still isn't up to walking much when the new baby is here and I just don't trust the idea of baby wearing.
> 
> We are looking at the Donkey, i've heard its beast. The 4x4 of prams :rofl:Click to expand...

What would you all suggest for a first time mom? Has anyone considered the Orbit or have the Orbit? Anything else you'd suggest? I love thinking about this stuff, but I have no idea where to start. 



babydreams85 said:


> Have any of you ladies thought about nursery colors yet? If a girl I want hot pink and zebra print (LOL DH is nauseous at the thought of it), and boy I like aqua/brown/Orange combination (saw that one in a baby magazine). I know its a little early but I like dreaming about how it will look!!!

Well, we are staying team yellow, so no sex specific colors, but I like the idea of lots of white anyway. And, then accent with wall pieces, etc.



mommyof2peas said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Today is the first day in a while that I've felt half way normal. I went to the doctors the other day to find out I had Mastitis! I thought only new brestfeeding mothers got that, not someone with a 13 month old! But I guess because i'm pregnant it made it easier for me to get it. So with that pain I also have a inner ear infection that caused me to become very dizzy. I go on vacation in 4 days...these meds better take our this Mastitis in time lol
> 
> All the scans are so great! I love looking at all the little babies. They kinda look like sour patch kids at this age lol

:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so sick. :( Not fun.


----------



## MD1223

I'm so sorry to hear about *Babee*. She has gone through so much. :cry: Babee, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## lotsababies

I have to go ladies, new due date is March 4th. Bean is measuring 6w3d and has a heartrate of 135!! H/h 9 months to everyone! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

lotsababies said:


> I have to go ladies, new due date is March 4th. Bean is measuring 6w3d and has a heartrate of 135!! H/h 9 months to everyone! :)

March is a great month :) My mom's is the 3rd and my eldest daughter's is the 14th. H&H 9 to you and your little Pisces baby :)


----------



## AmmCjm

Baby Dreams - Waiting for doctors appointments is the worst! I have to wait till the 25th for my next one and I keep trying to not think about how far away it is, but that's really hard when I am home ALL day on bed rest!!!

I already imagined my baby room. I'm going to paint it a light brown color with white furniture and curtains. Then if it is a boy and I am going to do light green or pale blue accents, and if it is a girl I am going to do light purple or pale pink accents. I am just torn between those colors. 

My husband has no idea about any of this.. Maybe I should get his opinion. :winkwink:


----------



## Lindylou

I heard the uppababy is a really good pram and easier to open and close than the bugaboo. Does anybody know about them? I know absolutely nothing about prams or anything!! Steep learning curve for me :)


----------



## JustaTrace

Well ladies, I had my first prenatal appt today and she is going to refer me to the high risk clinic (because of my age) at one of the best hospitals in Ontario. :) She said everything looks amazing. Cervix tightly closed and she said my uterus is the size of a large tangerine (small orange then?) which would put me about 8 weeks. I have my scan tomorrow and I am so nervous still!!!

Hoping to see that baby bean bopping around with a solid HB....please keep your fingers crossed for me. ;)


----------



## Murphy98

I'm sorry *Babee* - thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fides

ciabatta said:


> Can I join!?? Due no. 2 Feb 13th, will have a 21month old by then yikes!! What were we thinking!!  Sadly dont get my scan til 31st July at 12 weeks, am sooo impatient! Very nauseous though so sure beany is still there, just have to wait! Ahhh am so excited for us all!

welcome, and congrats!



T-Bex said:


> Heellloo! Depending on what I choose as my cycle length (it moves, so I really have no idea!), I'm due somewhere between 26th and 28th Feb. So hey, everyone!

welcome! let me know which date you'd like to be put down for - we can always move you later.


----------



## prplflwr15

Serafina83 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I've brought bits already :blush: and I've picked our pram, lol!
> 
> nah we have a box full of baby clothes mum just got us a pram too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to get my pram this week oh said it's too early tho :(Click to expand...

What is a 'pram'?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

prplflwr15 said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I've brought bits already :blush: and I've picked our pram, lol!
> 
> nah we have a box full of baby clothes mum just got us a pram too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to get my pram this week oh said it's too early tho :(Click to expand...
> 
> What is a 'pram'?Click to expand...

Stroller.


----------



## prplflwr15

Hello Ladies. Keep me in your thoughts tomorrow morning. I go for my follow up scan after being diagnosed with an SCH on 6/29. I'm so nervous and just need / want to hear and see a strong heart beat!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck prp


----------



## AmmCjm

prplflwr15 said:


> Hello Ladies. Keep me in your thoughts tomorrow morning. I go for my follow up scan after being diagnosed with an SCH on 6/29. I'm so nervous and just need / want to hear and see a strong heart beat!

You will be in my thoughts!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ultrasound :)
 



Attached Files:







428503_10151011965199146_22187068_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woken up feeling dizzy again this morn:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr looks like I am buying the pram a lot sooner than I hoped, someone nicked my pushchair this morning. I am FUMING!


----------



## thedelillamma

Feb 11th for my first baby.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Grrr looks like I am buying the pram a lot sooner than I hoped, someone nicked my pushchair this morning. I am FUMING!

thats awful :growlmad:


----------



## ninjababy

Thought id missed the bad morning sickness and woke this morning and could barely move for sickness, I ate myself better again though


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hey has anyone had a cyst show up in their ovaries? Went for my scan and they found a liquid cyst. They said its small and probably caused by the hormones and should resolve on its own. Guess I'm a little relieved cuz I was getting some pain from it and was worried the pregnancy was ectopic. Now that they were poking and pressing around on it, its bothering me tonight. Just was wondering if anyone else has had this?


----------



## Wiggler

Well after having such a rubbish morning my day really perked up. I heard the babys heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9: I forgot what a wonderful, beautiful sound it was :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Nixilix

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hey has anyone had a cyst show up in their ovaries? Went for my scan and they found a liquid cyst. They said its small and probably caused by the hormones and should resolve on its own. Guess I'm a little relieved cuz I was getting some pain from it and was worried the pregnancy was ectopic. Now that they were poking and pressing around on it, its bothering me tonight. Just was wondering if anyone else has had this?

They found one when i had a scan at 6 weeks (because of pain and worry of extopic - i only have one tube and ovary)

It was quite big too - 3.5cm diameter. Anyway they said it was a corpus luteus cyst, completly normal in pregnancy and it would go away on its own. Didnt see it when i had a private scan at 7 weeks so must have gone and dont get anymore pain there.


----------



## Hanika

Hello ladies, how is everyone today? x I'm feeling okay got a few muscle stretching pains, but fine got my scan on 23rd xD excited my last scan was at 6 week so baby will look huge now xx


----------



## future hopes

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hey has anyone had a cyst show up in their ovaries? Went for my scan and they found a liquid cyst. They said its small and probably caused by the hormones and should resolve on its own. Guess I'm a little relieved cuz I was getting some pain from it and was worried the pregnancy was ectopic. Now that they were poking and pressing around on it, its bothering me tonight. Just was wondering if anyone else has had this?

hi babe

yeah i have a cyst aswell they found it at 5 weeks i thought my pregnancy was eptopic to but turned out its a cyst. its not very big but it has been a bit sore like stingy kinda pain. i been told it will resolve wen the plecenta takes over. im not worried because i had a cyst with my first pregnancy and it was bit but by 14 wks it had almost gone. there the cyst i got now was probebly there b4 i got pregnant. so me and u r in the same boat hunny. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone

well symptoms seem to of settled again apart from the sore boobs. hope everything is ok. i got my 12 wk scan app booked in now, but its not untill 14th aug that seems so far away, just cant wait till it gets here so i can c if my baby is ok. its gonna b a very long 4 weeks hate waiting lol i got bipoler and my pregnancy is really high risk and i just cant stop worrying something will go wrong.:nope:


----------



## bbear690

Hanika said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone today? x I'm feeling okay got a few muscle stretching pains, but fine got my scan on 23rd xD excited my last scan was at 6 week so baby will look huge now xx

My scan is 23rd too :):):) not long to go, so excited


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bbear690 said:


> Hanika said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how is everyone today? x I'm feeling okay got a few muscle stretching pains, but fine got my scan on 23rd xD excited my last scan was at 6 week so baby will look huge now xx
> 
> My scan is 23rd too :):):) not long to go, so excitedClick to expand...

mines the day after:happydance:


----------



## JustaTrace

My ultrasound is today...getting anxious and excited but nervous too! :)

Oh, and I am never without cysts on my ovaries. I have mild PCOS, diagnosed at age 16, and my ovaries are full of them. They are harmless and I'm sure I have one on my left ovary now. They do go down after hormone surges are done. I've never had issues except with two that grew so big, I had to have them removed laprascopally. One was the size of a grapefruit and one was the size of a small football after I had my son. 

If they get very painful, head to the ER or your doctor...they will want to check them out.


----------



## countrymama86

I am due 2/11/2013


----------



## fides

thedelillamma said:


> Feb 11th for my first baby.




countrymama86 said:


> I am due 2/11/2013

welcome, ladies, and welcome to B&B! :)


----------



## Murphy98

Oh hello nausea, I thought we were going to play nice this time.... :nope:

Man I am having so much trouble getting through work days this week. Just so tired and sicky. I am barely working if I'm honest. 

What is so different this time round is I can't go home and pass out on the couch....I still have to try to resemble a parent in the evening. I am definately not pulling my full weight - thank god my husband is being a sport so far.

:sleep:


----------



## Seity

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hey has anyone had a cyst show up in their ovaries? Went for my scan and they found a liquid cyst. They said its small and probably caused by the hormones and should resolve on its own. Guess I'm a little relieved cuz I was getting some pain from it and was worried the pregnancy was ectopic. Now that they were poking and pressing around on it, its bothering me tonight. Just was wondering if anyone else has had this?

I have a small one on my right ovary this time around. Not concerned at all. They'll keep an eye on it case it grows instead of resolving itself and they told me to let them know if I experience a lot of pain from it.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Not experiencing a ton of pain. It actually had stopped bothering me. I'm thinking they just irritated it from all the pressing.


----------



## JustaTrace

So my scan was today....

She saw a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole today. Two weeks ago it was just a sac. However, my gestational sac is measuring 7w 5 days but the pole and yolk average out to be 6w 3days...I'm confused. She wants me back next week for another scan. She (the tech not the doctor) said that everything that's there is supposed to be there but she's concerned that the sac is measuring a week ahead. 

On June 25th, the tech measured my sac at 5w3days so it's grown and there is more there than last ultrasound..however, she's saying that she "can't be sure it's viable"....so I wait again.

Anyone ever had this happen? Granted, I may not have implanted until May 31st or June 1st which would make it right on target.

I'm now worried something is off or it's not growing right...sigh...


----------



## T-Bex

Ok, I'm due 28th Feb :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Justatrace - I'm sure all will be ok. Try and not stress, as stress isn't good for the little jelly bean. Best of luck!


----------



## MD1223

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: H&H 9 months (less now :))! 

*Justatrace* - :hugs: I am don't have any good knowledge to share but if you think the date is correct then maybe the sac is just a little large in prep for your baby? I wonder if there is somewhere you could find more info on this. :hugs:

Good luck to all having their first appts soon. 

Afm, feeling better lately. Not as "hungover." At first I was worried a little, but I am feeling calmer now too and chalking it up to the fact that symptoms can come and go or maybe the placenta is doing more work now???

I hope everyone has a great weekend! :hug:


----------



## nalurose

Countrymama...Me too! I'm due the 11th as well!


----------



## Vegan mum

MD1223 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: H&H 9 months (less now :))!
> 
> *Justatrace* - :hugs: I am don't have any good knowledge to share but if you think the date is correct then maybe the sac is just a little large in prep for your baby? I wonder if there is somewhere you could find more info on this. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all having their first appts soon.
> 
> Afm, feeling better lately. Not as "hungover." At first I was worried a little, but I am feeling calmer now too and chalking it up to the fact that symptoms can come and go or maybe the placenta is doing more work now???
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend! :hug:

Yes my symptoms come and go and finally I'm feeling much better now at 10 weeks. But it was the same in my last pregnancy one day I'd be very sick and the next totally fine until about 12 weeks. So to me that's normal! Usually when I worried about feeling better the sickness came back with a vengeance so enjoy a day of rest :). Hope you're well x


----------



## Serafina83

Wiggler said:


> Well after having such a rubbish morning my day really perked up. I heard the babys heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9: I forgot what a wonderful, beautiful sound it was :cloud9: x x x

How early can you hear that


----------



## Wiggler

I'm 9+1 today, pretty sure I could have heard it earlier though because I had been looking right around my pelvis bone, but today decided to look a bit higher and found it immediately. x x x


----------



## AmmCjm

Wiggler said:


> I'm 9+1 today, pretty sure I could have heard it earlier though because I had been looking right around my pelvis bone, but today decided to look a bit higher and found it immediately. x x x

Hi! Do you have your own Doppler? I thought about getting one....


----------



## prplflwr15

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hey has anyone had a cyst show up in their ovaries? Went for my scan and they found a liquid cyst. They said its small and probably caused by the hormones and should resolve on its own. Guess I'm a little relieved cuz I was getting some pain from it and was worried the pregnancy was ectopic. Now that they were poking and pressing around on it, its bothering me tonight. Just was wondering if anyone else has had this?

hey SweetPea! i have cyst every time I go to the Dr. They just keep an eye on the size and most have just disappeared. No big deal unless they get to big, then they may give you hormones to help disolve them.


----------



## prplflwr15

Hey everyone! I hope you are feeling well today! thanks everyone for the good thoughts, my appt went super well today. the SCH is gone and I'm off restricted activity...yeah! And my little peanut had a stellar heart rate of 167. 

I can't wait to continue this journey with you.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Good to know prplflwr


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmmCjm said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9+1 today, pretty sure I could have heard it earlier though because I had been looking right around my pelvis bone, but today decided to look a bit higher and found it immediately. x x x
> 
> Hi! Do you have your own Doppler? I thought about getting one....Click to expand...

you can find them on ebay! I got mine last week for $58.30, best $58 I've spent in a long time!

Wiggler...I'm going to have to try higher up, maybe that's why I've been having a harder time as of late.


----------



## Seity

I triangulated my baby on my doppler just now. :rofl: Found baby dead center, then moved an inch to the right and found baby again, so tried an inch to the left and sure enough found baby. I never tried to do that before. It was fun.


----------



## AmmCjm

prplflwr15 said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you are feeling well today! thanks everyone for the good thoughts, my appt went super well today. the SCH is gone and I'm off restricted activity...yeah! And my little peanut had a stellar heart rate of 167.
> 
> I can't wait to continue this journey with you.

Congrats purplflwr! That's very exciting news, how far along are you now?


----------



## Jeninpa

I got my results from everything today. She said I had a sub something implantation bleed and it was normal & not any danger to the pregnancy & I might have some spotting which I already did. Also I got my blood test results which I am freaking out about!!! Here is my thread about it : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r/1094389-tested-reactive-rpr-blood-test.html


----------



## Wiggler

AmmCjm said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9+1 today, pretty sure I could have heard it earlier though because I had been looking right around my pelvis bone, but today decided to look a bit higher and found it immediately. x x x
> 
> Hi! Do you have your own Doppler? I thought about getting one....Click to expand...

Yea I got a Sonoline B from Amazon, its brilliant. x x x


----------



## SweetPea0903

So glad all is well for both of you.


----------



## Angelinheaven

hi ladies, i want to buy a doppler and i have found quite a few on amazon... can you suggest what's best? and can you pls tell me if they are harmful on the baby?


----------



## Wiggler

This is the one I have https://www.amazon.co.uk/SONOLINE-FETAL-HEART-MONITOR-BLUE/dp/B003VKKR9A/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I don't think they are harmful unless you are using it ALL the time, I use mine 1-2 times a week, once I pass the 12 week scan I will probably just use it on panicy days x x x


----------



## Angelinheaven

wow that looks awsome.... do you need to buy gel with it? and how will you know if its your heartbeat or the baby's heartbeat?


----------



## future hopes

that is so cool i want one to lol. wont hear nothing yet tho. im only 8 weeks:dohh:

how r we all today hope ure all having a great day. i woke feeling a bit green today but not feeling to bad now. i got all excited because my fruit ticker has changed to a raspberry:happydance:

cant wait till the other one changes.
have any of u got a bump yet? im really tiny and my belly is swollen i look like im 3 months not 2. prob just bloat tho. cant wait to get a real bump:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hubby wont let me get a doppler says it will worry me more if one day can't find it so i have to wait for doc apts etc:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Angelinheaven said:


> wow that looks awsome.... do you need to buy gel with it? and how will you know if its your heartbeat or the baby's heartbeat?

It comes with a small tube of gel but apparently you can use anything with it, water, lube, hand sanatizer etc etc.

Your heartbeat is slow and loud, babies is waaaay faster and quieter x x x


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello everyone! I hope are all doing well. Question, Does anyone else get an upset stomach but not necessarily nausea? Sometimes I feel like I need to go to the bathroom but can't right then, I guess its constipation. I just don't know whats going on with my body anymore!!!! It also kind of feels like I did an Ab workout (which I haven't since I am on bed rest) and my muscles are sore!!!

I wish I could just see through my stomach and see what is happening in there!!!!! If only....lol

-A


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmmCjm said:


> Hello everyone! I hope are all doing well. Question, Does anyone else get an upset stomach but not necessarily nausea? Sometimes I feel like I need to go to the bathroom but can't right then, I guess its constipation. I just don't know whats going on with my body anymore!!!! It also kind of feels like I did an Ab workout (which I haven't since I am on bed rest) and my muscles are sore!!!
> 
> I wish I could just see through my stomach and see what is happening in there!!!!! If only....lol
> 
> -A

i have done for the past few days get a kinda bubbling ache in my tummy im guessing constipation too and my tummy is really tender think thats from everything stretching :dohh:


----------



## JustaTrace

Does anyone have any thoughts about my scan? Did anyone read my post? I am feeling like I'm invisible on here..how many posts do you have to have to get noticed or answered?

Sorry for my bluntness but I feel like I got passed over without a thought. I thought this community was for support and helping each other....maybe for those who are longtime members only?


----------



## future hopes

i do hun i suffer from IBS and constpation and it gives me terrible pains and makes my tummy seem really upsett. pluss u get odd pains because everything is stretching to make room for ure growing little bean. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

JustaTrace said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about my scan? Did anyone read my post? I am feeling like I'm invisible on here..how many posts do you have to have to get noticed or answered?
> 
> Sorry for my bluntness but I feel like I got passed over without a thought. I thought this community was for support and helping each other....maybe for those who are longtime members only?


hay hun i havent seen a post regarding ure scan wat page is it on ill take a look now xxx:hugs:


----------



## JustaTrace

It's on page 245 i think...thank you. :)


----------



## AmmCjm

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I hope are all doing well. Question, Does anyone else get an upset stomach but not necessarily nausea? Sometimes I feel like I need to go to the bathroom but can't right then, I guess its constipation. I just don't know whats going on with my body anymore!!!! It also kind of feels like I did an Ab workout (which I haven't since I am on bed rest) and my muscles are sore!!!
> 
> I wish I could just see through my stomach and see what is happening in there!!!!! If only....lol
> 
> -A
> 
> i have done for the past few days get a kinda bubbling ache in my tummy im guessing constipation too and my tummy is really tender think thats from everything stretching :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, mine is very tender to the touch as well!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

JustaTrace said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about my scan? Did anyone read my post? I am feeling like I'm invisible on here..how many posts do you have to have to get noticed or answered?
> 
> Sorry for my bluntness but I feel like I got passed over without a thought. I thought this community was for support and helping each other....maybe for those who are longtime members only?

i never saw your post hun just read it now id say like you said you may ofimpanted earlyer i had similar at my last scan was 7 and 2 but measuring 6and 6 so she had to double check same as the first scan i had was measuring smaller then should be then she checked again and was normal size for dates:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh I'm counting down the hours til OH gets home, I feel so incredibly ill today. Not the nausea so much, but I think I am coming down with a bug. That + icky preggy symptoms and tiredness makes me a very very unhappy Wiggler today :(


----------



## future hopes

JustaTrace said:


> So my scan was today....
> 
> She saw a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole today. Two weeks ago it was just a sac. However, my gestational sac is measuring 7w 5 days but the pole and yolk average out to be 6w 3days...I'm confused. She wants me back next week for another scan. She (the tech not the doctor) said that everything that's there is supposed to be there but she's concerned that the sac is measuring a week ahead.
> 
> On June 25th, the tech measured my sac at 5w3days so it's grown and there is more there than last ultrasound..however, she's saying that she "can't be sure it's viable"....so I wait again.
> 
> Anyone ever had this happen? Granted, I may not have implanted until May 31st or June 1st which would make it right on target.
> 
> I'm now worried something is off or it's not growing right...sigh...

ah found it.

i had a scan with this one at 5 weeks and they said they cudent see much apart from sac i had a scan a week later and evrything was there however it was only measuring 6+2 wen goin by my dates it shud of been 8. i was so confused but wen i got home i downloaded a pregnancy app where u have to put ur last lmp and cycle length and wen i presed calculate it said i was 6+3 so the scan was spot on. i was just much less than i thought i was because of my long cycle. wen is ure next scan sweety? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmmCjm said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I hope are all doing well. Question, Does anyone else get an upset stomach but not necessarily nausea? Sometimes I feel like I need to go to the bathroom but can't right then, I guess its constipation. I just don't know whats going on with my body anymore!!!! It also kind of feels like I did an Ab workout (which I haven't since I am on bed rest) and my muscles are sore!!!
> 
> I wish I could just see through my stomach and see what is happening in there!!!!! If only....lol
> 
> -A
> 
> i have done for the past few days get a kinda bubbling ache in my tummy im guessing constipation too and my tummy is really tender think thats from everything stretching :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mine is very tender to the touch as well!!Click to expand...

begining of pregnancy was strtehcing pains with loose number 2s but the past few weeks its got harder and harder to go and my stomache has got sorer mainly from trying to go so much i think:shrug: sorry tmi on the toilet front:haha: i also have ibs so doesnt really help with the sore tummy


----------



## AmmCjm

JustaTrace said:


> So my scan was today....
> 
> She saw a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole today. Two weeks ago it was just a sac. However, my gestational sac is measuring 7w 5 days but the pole and yolk average out to be 6w 3days...I'm confused. She wants me back next week for another scan. She (the tech not the doctor) said that everything that's there is supposed to be there but she's concerned that the sac is measuring a week ahead.
> 
> On June 25th, the tech measured my sac at 5w3days so it's grown and there is more there than last ultrasound..however, she's saying that she "can't be sure it's viable"....so I wait again.
> 
> Anyone ever had this happen? Granted, I may not have implanted until May 31st or June 1st which would make it right on target.
> 
> I'm now worried something is off or it's not growing right...sigh...

Hey hun. I wish I had more insight on this, but I am not too familiar with it. You are in my thoughts though. xoxoxo

-A


----------



## JustaTrace

Thank YOU!!! I am sorry for being so bitchy but I am scared silly. She didn't even attempt to do an internal..just the abdominal so she told me (the tech) that there was no heartbeat detected either in the pole. I think she is way off on her measurements. I can not be more than about or 7 weeks...we only had sex once in may and it was on the 20th (or 21st I can't remember) and if that's the case, I couldn't have implanted any earlier than at least the 28th.....

This tech is the ONLY one in our small hospital here...I think she's off myself...

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Urgh I'm counting down the hours til OH gets home, I feel so incredibly ill today. Not the nausea so much, but I think I am coming down with a bug. That + icky preggy symptoms and tiredness makes me a very very unhappy Wiggler today :(

same here feel like im coming down with a cold or something keep going dizzy too when i moveor bend down! need to try get the energy to clean the flat but getting tired and achey again so its a no win situation:dohh:


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> Urgh I'm counting down the hours til OH gets home, I feel so incredibly ill today. Not the nausea so much, but I think I am coming down with a bug. That + icky preggy symptoms and tiredness makes me a very very unhappy Wiggler today :(

there r so many bugs goin around hun i been feeling sick and had diareah not to sure if its a bug or pregnany. on tuesday i felt awfull.
hope u feel better soon hun xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

JustaTrace said:


> Thank YOU!!! I am sorry for being so bitchy but I am scared silly. She didn't even attempt to do an internal..just the abdominal so she told me (the tech) that there was no heartbeat detected either in the pole. I think she is way off on her measurements. I can not be more than about or 7 weeks...we only had sex once in may and it was on the 20th (or 21st I can't remember) and if that's the case, I couldn't have implanted any earlier than at least the 28th.....
> 
> This tech is the ONLY one in our small hospital here...I think she's off myself...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance.

no wonder the measuerments were off then my doc said that in early preg the only way to acuratly measure is internal :shrug:


----------



## GlitterandBug

JustaTrace said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about my scan? Did anyone read my post? I am feeling like I'm invisible on here..how many posts do you have to have to get noticed or answered?
> 
> Sorry for my bluntness but I feel like I got passed over without a thought. I thought this community was for support and helping each other....maybe for those who are longtime members only?

Goodness me you're rude!! I can totally understand you're anxious and worried but instead of bashing us on here, maybe post a new thread where more ladies will see your question and answer your worries.

This is a very busy thread with lots of ladies that moves very quickly so if your post gets missed then it's totally unintentional and not because you're being ostracised for not being a 'long term member'.

Think before you slag us off!


----------



## JustaTrace

I get dizzy off an on too but my sinuses are all plugged from the extra fluid. Which my doc said is normal!! 

She told me to make sure to drink lots of fluids...strange because we have so much right now, but it works...:)


----------



## Wiggler

I've given up housework for now, I get Dylan to tidy the toys away and take plates out after dinner cos thats his jobs anyways (such a good little helper :cloud9:) and OH does the rest, but he is rubbish at it. Bring on the second tri energy burst so I can clean properly. 

Urgh my head is killing me, only 3 1/2 hours til OH is home x x x


----------



## JustaTrace

WhisperOfHope said:


> JustaTrace said:
> 
> 
> Thank YOU!!! I am sorry for being so bitchy but I am scared silly. She didn't even attempt to do an internal..just the abdominal so she told me (the tech) that there was no heartbeat detected either in the pole. I think she is way off on her measurements. I can not be more than about or 7 weeks...we only had sex once in may and it was on the 20th (or 21st I can't remember) and if that's the case, I couldn't have implanted any earlier than at least the 28th.....
> 
> This tech is the ONLY one in our small hospital here...I think she's off myself...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance.
> 
> no wonder the measuerments were off then my doc said that in early preg the only way to acuratly measure is internal :shrug:Click to expand...

YEah, that's what I thought too....I'm hoping that's the problem. It's so upsetting and the techs aren't very helpful I find. Thanks again...:)


----------



## future hopes

JustaTrace said:


> Thank YOU!!! I am sorry for being so bitchy but I am scared silly. She didn't even attempt to do an internal..just the abdominal so she told me (the tech) that there was no heartbeat detected either in the pole. I think she is way off on her measurements. I can not be more than about or 7 weeks...we only had sex once in may and it was on the 20th (or 21st I can't remember) and if that's the case, I couldn't have implanted any earlier than at least the 28th.....
> 
> This tech is the ONLY one in our small hospital here...I think she's off myself...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance.

 yep sounds just like my story hun, they didnt do a internal and were like ,we cant c much and we cant c a haertbeat blah blah. i went home in tears because i thought id lost baby, but i was just to early. its horible waiting for another scan to. i got to wait till week 12 now seems forever away really worrying something will b wrong. why is pregnancy so worrying b good if we cud all just sit back and relax without worrying xx


----------



## JustaTrace

I apologize if you think I was rude..not my intent. I was only venting...sorry...

Thank you to those who have given me some reassurance and advice....it's making me feel a lot better. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GlitterandBug said:


> JustaTrace said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about my scan? Did anyone read my post? I am feeling like I'm invisible on here..how many posts do you have to have to get noticed or answered?
> 
> Sorry for my bluntness but I feel like I got passed over without a thought. I thought this community was for support and helping each other....maybe for those who are longtime members only?
> 
> Goodness me you're rude!! I can totally understand you're anxious and worried but instead of bashing us on here, maybe post a new thread where more ladies will see your question and answer your worries.
> 
> This is a very busy thread with lots of ladies that moves very quickly so if your post gets missed then it's totally unintentional and not because you're being ostracised for not being a 'long term member'.
> 
> Think before you slag us off!Click to expand...

i dont think she meant it like that she is just worried and wanted reasurance from others in her position


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe ive just sat staring at my last scan pic andi can actualy make out the shape of the baby its laying in a funnt positon but can clearly see the head and body:cloud9: eek i made a baba
 



Attached Files:







bobble.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh forgot to mention earlier I think (or if I did mention it I apoligise for saying again) I got my next scan date through! 7th August :cloud9: I can't wait. x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Ooooh forgot to mention earlier I think (or if I did mention it I apoligise for saying again) I got my next scan date through! 7th August :cloud9: I can't wait. x x x

is that your 12 weeks scan? ive got mine soon cant wait to see how much bobbles grown:cloud9: still worrying incase something isnt right butapparently thats normal:haha:


----------



## AmmCjm

My next scan is the 25th and I can't wait either! Mine is the 1st Trimester Screening which I think is a more detailed scan and I will actually be able to see some of the babies features. They are also testing for Chromosomal defects, but I am not stressing too much about that... yet.... :)


----------



## Wiggler

Yea its the 12 week combined test scan. Only 3 1/2 weeks to go, I can't wait to see how much baby has grown. My mum is being lovely and babysitting so OH can come as he wasn't able to come to my reassurance scan x x x


----------



## future hopes

JustaTrace said:


> I apologize if you think I was rude..not my intent. I was only venting...sorry...
> 
> Thank you to those who have given me some reassurance and advice....it's making me feel a lot better. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :)

i didnt find u rude at all hun. ure just worrying and u needed to talk to someone im just sorry i didnt notice ur post earlier. :dohh::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Yea its the 12 week combined test scan. Only 3 1/2 weeks to go, I can't wait to see how much baby has grown. My mum is being lovely and babysitting so OH can come as he wasn't able to come to my reassurance scan x x x

they are done here between 9 and 12 weeks mines 11 weeks 1 day so hoping to see a bit more then last scan was 7 n 2 last scan so he/ she hopefully has grown more


----------



## future hopes

my 12 week scan is aug 14th seems so long away, just want it hear now im such a bloody worrier im driving my OH bannanas lol:wacko:


----------



## JustaTrace

your scan is so cute and I totally see the baby! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

JustaTrace said:


> your scan is so cute and I totally see the baby! :)

cant wait for the next one its taken me weeks to actualy notice that:cloud9::haha: my first scan was just a sac and a yolk sac but she couldnt be sure on my due date says she still cant i could be a few days behind


----------



## Wiggler

Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?

I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?
> 
> I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x

i think boy mainly cosi keep going to blue things:haha: hubby thinks girl tho


----------



## future hopes

i felt terible with my boys but i had no sickness with my daughter. i have been feeling a little sicky with this pregnancy but not real bad, mind u with my son it hit me hard at 10 wks so ill have to c if it will happen again. really got a feeling im having a girl this time, my OH Thinks boy but only time will tell. im not fussed either way as long as he or her is healthy. xxxx:kiss:


----------



## AmmCjm

Wiggler said:


> Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?
> 
> I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x



I am thinking Boy for some reason. Can't really explain it, but I will not know till September some time. I would be happy with either though as long as he or she is healthy. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?
> 
> I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x

I think girl because I feel so similar to when I was pregnant with DD. DH thinks it's a boy (because he wants a boy!).


----------



## Jessica28

I am betting on a boy but OH thinks it's a girl. We are not finding out the gender.


----------



## GlitterandBug

AmmCjm said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?
> 
> I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking Boy for some reason. Can't really explain it, but I will not know till September some time. I would be happy with either though as long as he or she is healthy. :)Click to expand...

Are you finding out?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I can't wait until you all have you scans and post the lovely pics of your babies. So exciting!
Well I opted to change ob's due to issues I had with my ob's partner and my apt with the new
one is in just about 5 hrs. For some reason I am so nervous. But that could be because with my loss
my first scan was at 8w 5 d and the babies heart beat was only 50 at 9w 5d heartbeat was gone 10w 5d
c'd naturally.
I know my scan went well Tuesday at 8w 2d fhb 180 but I still worry and just cant wait to get past the time we lost our baby angel. Come on 11w!
I am not sure what they are going to want to do today. I kinda hope they want to do a scan even though I will have one on Tuesday at my fs office. 
Sorry this was so long I am a ball of nerves.


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh another question, for those of you with children already, when/how are you planning on telling them? Dylan thinks there is a train in my tummy as he heard the doppler, and I am happy for him to think that for a good while yet, due to my previous MCs I don't want to tell him and then have him upset, and Bethany is too young to understand.

I was thinking of after the 20 week scan sitting them down and showin them the scan pic and just explaining it to them, I don't want to make a huge deal of it because Dylan has emotional issues and I don't want him feeling pushed out. x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.


----------



## future hopes

ive told my eldest daughter who is 9 but not told my son, i also havent told my parents. im gonna wait till ive had the 20 week scan to c if babys ok es as my pregnancy is so high risk:nope:

also ive had 3 m/c x:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant wait to find out the sex just hate that have to wait so long lol we will be booking that scan at the scan at 11 weeks :happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I can't wait until you all have you scans and post the lovely pics of your babies. So exciting!
> Well I opted to change ob's due to issues I had with my ob's partner and my apt with the new
> one is in just about 5 hrs. For some reason I am so nervous. But that could be because with my loss
> my first scan was at 8w 5 d and the babies heart beat was only 50 at 9w 5d heartbeat was gone 10w 5d
> c'd naturally.
> I know my scan went well Tuesday at 8w 2d fhb 180 but I still worry and just cant wait to get past the time we lost our baby angel. Come on 11w!
> I am not sure what they are going to want to do today. I kinda hope they want to do a scan even though I will have one on Tuesday at my fs office.
> Sorry this was so long I am a ball of nerves.

:hugs: I completely get this Blue Eyes. It is so hard, despite being reassured that all is ok with this current pregnancy, to think that is may actually work out ok so I understand your anxiety. My 1st 'milestone' has been reached (not a blighted ovum) but like you, 10-11 weeks are crucial for me. We can do this :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.

What's this test? x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

GlitterandBug said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.
> 
> What's this test? xClick to expand...

You take a tablespoon of baking soda and put it in a disposable cup.
You collect your urine in another and then add them together. They
say if it fizzes boy and if it does not girl.


----------



## AmmCjm

GlitterandBug said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?
> 
> I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking Boy for some reason. Can't really explain it, but I will not know till September some time. I would be happy with either though as long as he or she is healthy. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Are you finding out?Click to expand...

Yes! I couldn't wait, it would drive me crazy!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.
> 
> What's this test? xClick to expand...
> 
> You take a tablespoon of baking soda and put it in a disposable cup.
> You collect your urine in another and then add them together. They
> say if it fizzes boy and if it does not girl.Click to expand...

I'll be getting myself some baking soda then!!! Awesome!


----------



## AmmCjm

Me too.


----------



## GlitterandBug

AmmCjm said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any instinct as to what gender you are having?
> 
> I am almost certain this one is a boy because I feel AWFUL! I felt great with my daughter and ill with my son so I would be very surprised if it was a girl x x x
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking Boy for some reason. Can't really explain it, but I will not know till September some time. I would be happy with either though as long as he or she is healthy. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Are you finding out?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I couldn't wait, it would drive me crazy!Click to expand...

Same! We didn't find out with DD which was wonderful but I was so impatient towards the end!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blugh hubbys making dinner and the smell of onions just hit me like a brickwall:sick:


----------



## future hopes

ah im like that with fried food lol. xx


----------



## babydreams85

I think we are team pink...just a feeling I have. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> ah im like that with fried food lol. xx

im like it with any food being cooked atm once its finished im fine just the smell of itcooking makes me ill, we have no door on the kitchen so the smell comes straught in the living room:sick:


----------



## fides

T-Bex said:


> Ok, I'm due 28th Feb :thumbup:

added you; welcome! :)



nalurose said:


> Countrymama...Me too! I'm due the 11th as well!

added you also, and welcome! :)



Jessica28 said:


> I am betting on a boy but OH thinks it's a girl. We are not finding out the gender.

added a :yellow: for you. :)


----------



## fides

as for boy or girl, i keep going back and forth. for my son, i'd love it if he had a brother 14 months younger than him, but i really would love to have a girl this time around too! 

i keep going back and forth - i have no idea.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Keep getting pain in what feels like my cervix is this normal at almost 10 weeks? i last had it around 7 weeks


----------



## ScaredMommy

Hey haven't been on here in a few days. Thought I would update on here and ask for some prayers. I'm 8 weeks right now and this morning around 3 am I started bleeding and cramping. I went to the ER and they said it was old blood and my cervix is closed so they thought it might be ok. Then they got my HCG levels back from the lab and they only measured for about 5-6 weeks. The doctor didn't look very hopeful. So I'm trying to prepare myself. I'm so tired of this roller coaster. Although I must admit babies are worth it. Thanks for listening ladies, this website has really helped. I see my OBGYN Monday for US and HCG recount.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Just got back from one week´s holiday in St Lucia. So I have now good news and bad news. 

*Bad news:* I spent the night in hospital as I started bleeding on our second day of our holiday. Didn´t suspect a thing. Felt totally chilled out and relaxed, was just sitting having breakfast and had to go to the bathroom. Saw bright red blood and lots of it and was terrified. Hotel called a GP who arrived at the hotel in minutes and checked to see if bleeding was from cervix and if it was closed. He called the local private hospital and I took a taxi to A&E. 

Was still bleeding, they did an US and baby was alive, heartbeat strong but there was subchorionic bleeding visible on US so they admitted me to keep an eye on bleeding and to see what would happen next. I didn´t have any pain but was told to rest in bed. Bleeding progressed to darker, older looking blood with clots but cervix was still closed. 

Bleeding subsided during the night with just some old brown blood coming through and they did an additional US the next day, bleeding still visible on US but seemed to be smaller than previous scan so I was sent back to hotel to rest and they said to come back if I started bleeding again. The specialist said that I had an 85% chance of everything progressing normally but that I had had a threatened miscarriage. 

I´ve just arrived back home and there is no bleeding or spotting now and I have my first midwife appointment on Monday so will check what to do next with her. Was a complete shock and dead frightening but am feeling much better now, just thought I would share to see if anyone else had had a similar experience. 

*Good news:* bf had arranged a sunset cruise and proposal for the day I spent in hospital. Poor thing had to rearrange it all in secret but hotel were wonderful and set up a private gazebo on the beach so he could surprise me on the next day. Absolutely lovely. x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ScaredMommy said:


> Hey haven't been on here in a few days. Thought I would update on here and ask for some prayers. I'm 8 weeks right now and this morning around 3 am I started bleeding and cramping. I went to the ER and they said it was old blood and my cervix is closed so they thought it might be ok. Then they got my HCG levels back from the lab and they only measured for about 5-6 weeks. The doctor didn't look very hopeful. So I'm trying to prepare myself. I'm so tired of this roller coaster. Although I must admit babies are worth it. Thanks for listening ladies, this website has really helped. I see my OBGYN Monday for US and HCG recount.

:hugs: So sorry you are going through this.:hugs:
I have my fxd that everything will be OK


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ClaireJ23 said:


> Just got back from one week´s holiday in St Lucia. So I have now good news and bad news.
> 
> *Bad news:* I spent the night in hospital as I started bleeding on our second day of our holiday. Didn´t suspect a thing. Felt totally chilled out and relaxed, was just sitting having breakfast and had to go to the bathroom. Saw bright red blood and lots of it and was terrified. Hotel called a GP who arrived at the hotel in minutes and checked to see if bleeding was from cervix and if it was closed. He called the local private hospital and I took a taxi to A&E.
> 
> Was still bleeding, they did an US and baby was alive, heartbeat strong but there was subchorionic bleeding visible on US so they admitted me to keep an eye on bleeding and to see what would happen next. I didn´t have any pain but was told to rest in bed. Bleeding progressed to darker, older looking blood with clots but cervix was still closed.
> 
> Bleeding subsided during the night with just some old brown blood coming through and they did an additional US the next day, bleeding still visible on US but seemed to be smaller than previous scan so I was sent back to hotel to rest and they said to come back if I started bleeding again. The specialist said that I had an 85% chance of everything progressing normally but that I had had a threatened miscarriage.
> 
> I´ve just arrived back home and there is no bleeding or spotting now and I have my first midwife appointment on Monday so will check what to do next with her. Was a complete shock and dead frightening but am feeling much better now, just thought I would share to see if anyone else had had a similar experience.
> 
> *Good news:* bf had arranged a sunset cruise and proposal for the day I spent in hospital. Poor thing had to rearrange it all in secret but hotel were wonderful and set up a private gazebo on the beach so he could surprise me on the next day. Absolutely lovely. x

So glad you are feeling better. Fxd for you on Monday. :hugs:
Congrats on the proposal. :happydance:


----------



## AmmCjm

ClaireJ23 said:


> Just got back from one week´s holiday in St Lucia. So I have now good news and bad news.
> 
> *Bad news:* I spent the night in hospital as I started bleeding on our second day of our holiday. Didn´t suspect a thing. Felt totally chilled out and relaxed, was just sitting having breakfast and had to go to the bathroom. Saw bright red blood and lots of it and was terrified. Hotel called a GP who arrived at the hotel in minutes and checked to see if bleeding was from cervix and if it was closed. He called the local private hospital and I took a taxi to A&E.
> 
> Was still bleeding, they did an US and baby was alive, heartbeat strong but there was subchorionic bleeding visible on US so they admitted me to keep an eye on bleeding and to see what would happen next. I didn´t have any pain but was told to rest in bed. Bleeding progressed to darker, older looking blood with clots but cervix was still closed.
> 
> Bleeding subsided during the night with just some old brown blood coming through and they did an additional US the next day, bleeding still visible on US but seemed to be smaller than previous scan so I was sent back to hotel to rest and they said to come back if I started bleeding again. The specialist said that I had an 85% chance of everything progressing normally but that I had had a threatened miscarriage.
> 
> I´ve just arrived back home and there is no bleeding or spotting now and I have my first midwife appointment on Monday so will check what to do next with her. Was a complete shock and dead frightening but am feeling much better now, just thought I would share to see if anyone else had had a similar experience.
> 
> *Good news:* bf had arranged a sunset cruise and proposal for the day I spent in hospital. Poor thing had to rearrange it all in secret but hotel were wonderful and set up a private gazebo on the beach so he could surprise me on the next day. Absolutely lovely. x

Hi! Congrats on the proposal!!!

I too was on vacation a week ago and on the second day I started having heavy bleeding. I too was diagnosed with a subchorionic bleed by the ER doctor but baby looked perfect. Since then I have seen my doctor, and there is still a small bleed though I have not bled since. She placed me on bed rest for the time being till it goes away. My next scan isn't till the 25th so I hope it is gone then. It was very scary though!

Goodluck on Monday!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wiggler said:


> Oooh another question, for those of you with children already, when/how are you planning on telling them? Dylan thinks there is a train in my tummy as he heard the doppler, and I am happy for him to think that for a good while yet, due to my previous MCs I don't want to tell him and then have him upset, and Bethany is too young to understand.
> 
> I was thinking of after the 20 week scan sitting them down and showin them the scan pic and just explaining it to them, I don't want to make a huge deal of it because Dylan has emotional issues and I don't want him feeling pushed out. x x x

I tell mine pretty much right away. I get morning sickness pretty bad so I want them to know why I feel so gross. My son calls the baby jelly belly and gives my belly a kiss everynight and says I love you jelly belly!. It is very cute. He thinks when the baby is ready we will just go to the doctor and pic it up. Thats what he remembers of his younger sister, we got her at the doctors lol :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its only half 6 and im ready for my bed:haha: at least i have an excuse 6.30 on a sat night im so rock and roll:haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

ClaireJ23 said:


> Just got back from one week´s holiday in St Lucia. So I have now good news and bad news.
> 
> *Bad news:* I spent the night in hospital as I started bleeding on our second day of our holiday. Didn´t suspect a thing. Felt totally chilled out and relaxed, was just sitting having breakfast and had to go to the bathroom. Saw bright red blood and lots of it and was terrified. Hotel called a GP who arrived at the hotel in minutes and checked to see if bleeding was from cervix and if it was closed. He called the local private hospital and I took a taxi to A&E.
> 
> Was still bleeding, they did an US and baby was alive, heartbeat strong but there was subchorionic bleeding visible on US so they admitted me to keep an eye on bleeding and to see what would happen next. I didn´t have any pain but was told to rest in bed. Bleeding progressed to darker, older looking blood with clots but cervix was still closed.
> 
> Bleeding subsided during the night with just some old brown blood coming through and they did an additional US the next day, bleeding still visible on US but seemed to be smaller than previous scan so I was sent back to hotel to rest and they said to come back if I started bleeding again. The specialist said that I had an 85% chance of everything progressing normally but that I had had a threatened miscarriage.
> 
> I´ve just arrived back home and there is no bleeding or spotting now and I have my first midwife appointment on Monday so will check what to do next with her. Was a complete shock and dead frightening but am feeling much better now, just thought I would share to see if anyone else had had a similar experience.
> 
> *Good news:* bf had arranged a sunset cruise and proposal for the day I spent in hospital. Poor thing had to rearrange it all in secret but hotel were wonderful and set up a private gazebo on the beach so he could surprise me on the next day. Absolutely lovely. x

:hugs: sorry you had such a time of it but glad you're ok and congrats on the proposal - so lovely!


----------



## GlitterandBug

ScaredMommy said:


> Hey haven't been on here in a few days. Thought I would update on here and ask for some prayers. I'm 8 weeks right now and this morning around 3 am I started bleeding and cramping. I went to the ER and they said it was old blood and my cervix is closed so they thought it might be ok. Then they got my HCG levels back from the lab and they only measured for about 5-6 weeks. The doctor didn't look very hopeful. So I'm trying to prepare myself. I'm so tired of this roller coaster. Although I must admit babies are worth it. Thanks for listening ladies, this website has really helped. I see my OBGYN Monday for US and HCG recount.

:hugs:


----------



## prplflwr15

AnnCjM - I'm 8 weeks and 6 days now! I'm so excited and feeling good!


----------



## prplflwr15

Congrats ClaireJ23 on the proposal and I'm keeping you in my thoughts that everything will be fine with your baby!


----------



## Anikonjo

Thought I'd post an update since my due date's changed to Feb 14 Valentines Day! Doesn't actually matter really cuz I'm pregnant with twins, maybe triplets! So they'll come sooner, probably in January sometime. I think it's just kinda fun to have my due date set to V-day. :kiss: LOL!


----------



## fides

updated; congrats on the twins! how exciting!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Doctors apt went well he did not do an internal us but did an abdominal and I was able to see my peanut and his/her little heart flickering. Lil one is doing well. :cloud9: I can't wait until Tuesday when I have my next internal us at my fs office! This early those pics are so much better and you can hear the heart beat so much clearer.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Doctors apt went well he did not do an internal us but did an abdominal and I was able to see my peanut and his/her little heart flickering. Lil one is doing well. :cloud9: I can't wait until Tuesday when I have my next internal us at my fs office! This early those pics are so much better and you can hear the heart beat so much clearer.

Great news! x


----------



## Sparkes

Had such an expensive day! Brought the pram and nursery furniture :doh: hubby is getting his new car tomorrow so we are going to be bankrupt soon :blush:

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Serafina83

Wiggler said:


> Oooh another question, for those of you with children already, when/how are you planning on telling them? Dylan thinks there is a train in my tummy as he heard the doppler, and I am happy for him to think that for a good while yet, due to my previous MCs I don't want to tell him and then have him upset, and Bethany is too young to understand.
> 
> I was thinking of after the 20 week scan sitting them down and showin them the scan pic and just explaining it to them, I don't want to make a huge deal of it because Dylan has emotional issues and I don't want him feeling pushed out. x x x

I've told my 7 year old already. I explains to her that not all baby's end up ctually being born. Now she's asking me every day if the baby is still in there. We weren't going to tell her till after the 12 week scan t first but decided she's old enough now to understand


----------



## Serafina83

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.

What's the baking powder test? I think I'm having a boy, just because this pregnancy is soo diff to my previous pregnancys


----------



## Serafina83

fides said:


> as for boy or girl, i keep going back and forth. for my son, i'd love it if he had a brother 14 months younger than him, but i really would love to have a girl this time around too!
> 
> i keep going back and forth - i have no idea.

Can you add me please I'm edd 27th feb :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Serafina83 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.
> 
> What's the baking powder test? I think I'm having a boy, just because this pregnancy is soo diff to my previous pregnancysClick to expand...

Put a table spoon of baking soda in a disposable cup and urine in another and then add it to the baking soda cup. If it fizzes they say boy and if it does not girl.


----------



## fides

Serafina83 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> as for boy or girl, i keep going back and forth. for my son, i'd love it if he had a brother 14 months younger than him, but i really would love to have a girl this time around too!
> 
> i keep going back and forth - i have no idea.
> 
> Can you add me please I'm edd 27th feb :)Click to expand...

added. :)


----------



## Jeninpa

I tried the baking soda test,lol. It did foam or fizz at all.....really hoping it's right! :cloud9: I guess I'll find in about 7-9wks when I get my 3D ultrasound :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so tired was ready to sleep at 6.30 last night however my bladder had other ideas and kept waking me up so was 4 am ish by the timei actualy managed to fall asleep!:dohh:


----------



## Serafina83

Jeninpa said:


> I tried the baking soda test,lol. It did foam or fizz at all.....really hoping it's right! :cloud9: I guess I'll find in about 7-9wks when I get my 3D ultrasound :)

Those 3d scans are amazing had one with my 7 year old


----------



## embo216

Sparkes said:


> Had such an expensive day! Brought the pram and nursery furniture :doh: hubby is getting his new car tomorrow so we are going to be bankrupt soon :blush:
> 
> How is everyone today? x

What pram did you get hun?!


----------



## staybeautiful

A little bit O/T but I'm a raspberry today!!!! That's been my target since I got my BFP and I can't believe I'm finally there! Only got to do this 4 more times til baby is here ;) 
I celebrated by getting LO their first babygrow from Asda, cream and yellow with Winnie the Pooh on it :cloud9:

Although, on a not so nice note, I told my parents on Friday about our news and I don't think they could have reacted worse if they tried, and they're now not speaking to me :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.
> 
> What's the baking powder test? I think I'm having a boy, just because this pregnancy is soo diff to my previous pregnancysClick to expand...
> 
> Put a table spoon of baking soda in a disposable cup and urine in another and then add it to the baking soda cup. If it fizzes they say boy and if it does not girl.Click to expand...

Hmmm, added urine to the baking soda no fizz. Later added baking soda to the urine-- because I couldn't remember which you said to add to which--and got a fizz. Needle on a string test said girl. Chinese chart has given me mixed results depending on the website I'm at, lol. Guess my 18-20 week scan is the only real way I'll have a good idea who's growing in there :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> i am so tired was ready to sleep at 6.30 last night however my bladder had other ideas and kept waking me up so was 4 am ish by the timei actualy managed to fall asleep!:dohh:

I got up to pee 11 times last night, and yes I counted LOL. Finally went to sleep for a few hours and woke up nauseous and dizzy. :wacko:


----------



## Sparkes

embo216 said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> Had such an expensive day! Brought the pram and nursery furniture :doh: hubby is getting his new car tomorrow so we are going to be bankrupt soon :blush:
> 
> How is everyone today? x
> 
> What pram did you get hun?!Click to expand...

We got the donkey...argh. It was love at first site! I went for a walk with it last night and everyone was giving me envious looks

:smug: 

Lol! x


----------



## AmmCjm

PerpetualMama said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.
> 
> What's the baking powder test? I think I'm having a boy, just because this pregnancy is soo diff to my previous pregnancysClick to expand...
> 
> Put a table spoon of baking soda in a disposable cup and urine in another and then add it to the baking soda cup. If it fizzes they say boy and if it does not girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, added urine to the baking soda no fizz. Later added baking soda to the urine-- because I couldn't remember which you said to add to which--and got a fizz. Needle on a string test said girl. Chinese chart has given me mixed results depending on the website I'm at, lol. Guess my 18-20 week scan is the only real way I'll have a good idea who's growing in there :haha:Click to expand...


The needle test tells me boy, chinese calendar tells me girl, haven't tried the baking soda test yet...... I will try that tomorrow when my husband is at work so he doesn't think I'm crazy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am so tired was ready to sleep at 6.30 last night however my bladder had other ideas and kept waking me up so was 4 am ish by the timei actualy managed to fall asleep!:dohh:
> 
> I got up to pee 11 times last night, and yes I counted LOL. Finally went to sleep for a few hours and woke up nauseous and dizzy. :wacko:Click to expand...

i managed a nap this afternoon 12 till 2 without having to pee:happydance: but feel dizzy and sick nowi cant win


----------



## Mom To 2

AmmCjm said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but I am thinking team pink. But I did the baking soda test and it said boy.
> I guess in a couple weeks time I will know if my intuition or if an old wives tale test was correct.
> 
> What's the baking powder test? I think I'm having a boy, just because this pregnancy is soo diff to my previous pregnancysClick to expand...
> 
> Put a table spoon of baking soda in a disposable cup and urine in another and then add it to the baking soda cup. If it fizzes they say boy and if it does not girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, added urine to the baking soda no fizz. Later added baking soda to the urine-- because I couldn't remember which you said to add to which--and got a fizz. Needle on a string test said girl. Chinese chart has given me mixed results depending on the website I'm at, lol. Guess my 18-20 week scan is the only real way I'll have a good idea who's growing in there :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The needle test tells me boy, chinese calendar tells me girl, haven't tried the baking soda test yet...... I will try that tomorrow when my husband is at work so he doesn't think I'm crazy :)Click to expand...

At least you know one of them is right! Hahaha!


----------



## Murphy98

I just had to post something....I'm a raspberry today !!:happydance:

Just love changing fruit lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Murphy98 said:


> I just had to post something....I'm a raspberry today !!:happydance:
> 
> Just love changing fruit lol!

:haha: im green olive do they change every week or every few weeks?


----------



## embo216

I think they change every week at the beginning, Im a prune today :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I think they change every week at the beginning, Im a prune today :D

ooooh il be a prune tomoz too:happydance: don't like prunes:haha:


----------



## embo216

Me neither! I remember my mum constantly trying to get me to eat them with greek yoghurt :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Me neither! I remember my mum constantly trying to get me to eat them with greek yoghurt :sick:

yack! lol at least its only a prune for a week:haha:


----------



## embo216

True :) You'll be joining the prune club tomorrow :lol:


----------



## fides

yay on all the fruit!



staybeautiful said:


> Although, on a not so nice note, I told my parents on Friday about our news and I don't think they could have reacted worse if they tried, and they're now not speaking to me :cry:

oh, i'm so sorry about that. hope they come around soon. :hugs:


----------



## Serafina83

Murphy98 said:


> I just had to post something....I'm a raspberry today !!:happydance:
> 
> Just love changing fruit lol!

 How do you get the fruit thing on your profilr


----------



## Serafina83

What the needle test. And stay beautiful that's terrible about your parents hopefully they come around soon:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Serafina83 said:


> Murphy98 said:
> 
> 
> I just had to post something....I'm a raspberry today !!:happydance:
> 
> Just love changing fruit lol!
> 
> How do you get the fruit thing on your profilrClick to expand...

if you click on someone's it will bring you to the site. There you can personalize your own. Then you use the forum code it generates and copy it into your signature space in your user cp


----------



## Serafina83

I'm a blueberry


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Serafina83 said:


> Murphy98 said:
> 
> 
> I just had to post something....I'm a raspberry today !!:happydance:
> 
> Just love changing fruit lol!
> 
> How do you get the fruit thing on your profilrClick to expand...

Click on any of our tickers and it will take you to the web site.
Scroll down to create your own ticker it is right above the twitter
link. Click into the create your own ticker link there are 7 options
hit pregnancy put in all your info and hit generate ticker code.
Copy the first code and past it into your signature.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Green olive today.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nausea has really hit me again today im living on tic tacs:haha: maybe cos i didnt sleep good last night i can hope anyway as i actualy feel like i am going to :haha:e sick this time


----------



## AmmCjm

WhisperOfHope said:


> nausea has really hit me again today im living on tic tacs:haha: maybe cos i didnt sleep good last night i can hope anyway as i actualy feel like i am going to :haha:e sick this time

Hope you feel better soon! I am EXTREMELY tired today. I just fell in and out of sleep for the last 2 hours.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Only a couple more weeks and we will all be in our second trimester! :dance: I can't wait! :dance:
Hopefully then all the mommies to be with ms will feel a lot better.


----------



## AmmCjm

Serafina83 said:


> What the needle test. And stay beautiful that's terrible about your parents hopefully they come around soon:hugs:

You can do this with a necklace too, or you can use the traditional needle on a thread. There are a couple ways to do this but what I did was hold a necklace over the palm of my hand and it will begin to move on its own. If it moves back and forth that means boy, and a circle means girl. 

The thing is that this test will count all of your past, present and future pregnancies. Therefore you can use this to determine how many kids you will have and what their sex will be. You simply just wait for the necklace to stop/slow down, then it will speed up again to reveal your next baby. I hope this makes sense the way I explained it :)

Sadly, it counts all pregnancy losses too :(

I have also heard of holding the needle over your belly, but I haven't tried that way. 

Goodluck!


----------



## hwills41

Hi all! I'm due with my 2nd one on February 17th!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

hwills41 said:


> Hi all! I'm due with my 2nd one on February 17th!!!

Congrats and welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months-


----------



## Serafina83

All I want to eat is burgers any ones else getting cravingS ?


----------



## embo216

Apples and Ice lollies!


----------



## Farida_2013

All of us will soon be off to the second tri woooooooooo! Just a few more weeks! Me so excited too! :happydance:


----------



## Nadiekinz

Hi everyone. I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks and have been scared to post for fear of 'jinxing' my hopefully sticky bean. I've had two previous mc's and have a very mischievous 2-year old son so I feel like I'm in good company! My first mw appt is next Tuesday and I'll find out my scan date at that appt.

I'm due feb 19th so hope you don't mind me joining you for the ride 

x x


----------



## Farida_2013

And oh Right *Fides* Id just like to say that my due date has been confirmed to be the 12th of Febuary! If you would like to correct that in the first post! I know it's only a couple of days and goodness knows when beany will actually make an appearance :D


----------



## SweetPea0903

Nadiekinz said:


> Hi everyone. I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks and have been scared to post for fear of 'jinxing' my hopefully sticky bean. I've had two previous mc's and have a very mischievous 2-year old son so I feel like I'm in good company! My first mw appt is next Tuesday and I'll find out my scan date at that appt.
> 
> I'm due feb 19th so hope you don't mind me joining you for the ride
> 
> x x

We have the same due date!:happydance:


----------



## Jeninpa

Farida_2013 said:


> And oh Right *Fides* Id just like to say that my due date has been confirmed to be the 12th of Febuary! If you would like to correct that in the first post! I know it's only a couple of days and goodness knows when beany will actually make an appearance :D

And I was moved to 2/5/13 :) Not that my due date matters since even after having 4 children I have yet to have even one of them within 4 days of their due dates,lol.


----------



## fides

hwills41 said:


> Hi all! I'm due with my 2nd one on February 17th!!!

welcome! added you. :)



Nadiekinz said:


> Hi everyone. I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks and have been scared to post for fear of 'jinxing' my hopefully sticky bean. I've had two previous mc's and have a very mischievous 2-year old son so I feel like I'm in good company! My first mw appt is next Tuesday and I'll find out my scan date at that appt.
> 
> I'm due feb 19th so hope you don't mind me joining you for the ride
> 
> x x

welcome, and welcome to B&b too!



Farida_2013 said:


> And oh Right *Fides* Id just like to say that my due date has been confirmed to be the 12th of Febuary! If you would like to correct that in the first post! I know it's only a couple of days and goodness knows when beany will actually make an appearance :D

updated. :)



Jeninpa said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> And oh Right *Fides* Id just like to say that my due date has been confirmed to be the 12th of Febuary! If you would like to correct that in the first post! I know it's only a couple of days and goodness knows when beany will actually make an appearance :D
> 
> And I was moved to 2/5/13 :) Not that my due date matters since even after having 4 children I have yet to have even one of them within 4 days of their due dates,lol.Click to expand...

updated. :) have they come early or late?


----------



## Mom To 2

AmmCjm said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> What the needle test. And stay beautiful that's terrible about your parents hopefully they come around soon:hugs:
> 
> You can do this with a necklace too, or you can use the traditional needle on a thread. There are a couple ways to do this but what I did was hold a necklace over the palm of my hand and it will begin to move on its own. If it moves back and forth that means boy, and a circle means girl.
> 
> The thing is that this test will count all of your past, present and future pregnancies. Therefore you can use this to determine how many kids you will have and what their sex will be. You simply just wait for the necklace to stop/slow down, then it will speed up again to reveal your next baby. I hope this makes sense the way I explained it :)
> 
> Sadly, it counts all pregnancy losses too :(
> 
> I have also heard of holding the needle over your belly, but I haven't tried that way.
> 
> Goodluck!Click to expand...

Wasnt right for me, showed this pregnancy to be girl boy twins, but scan last week showed one baby.


----------



## Mom To 2

Serafina83 said:


> All I want to eat is burgers any ones else getting cravingS ?

Watermelon and burgers.
Haven't been able to eat chicken or most meats since my BFP.


----------



## ScaredMommy

I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo


----------



## GlitterandBug

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Sorry scared mommy, I found the miscarriage section here really helpful, that's how I can across this whole site. Keep positive because you will that that baby xxx


----------



## embo216

Nadiekinz said:


> Hi everyone. I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks and have been scared to post for fear of 'jinxing' my hopefully sticky bean. I've had two previous mc's and have a very mischievous 2-year old son so I feel like I'm in good company! My first mw appt is next Tuesday and I'll find out my scan date at that appt.
> 
> I'm due feb 19th so hope you don't mind me joining you for the ride
> 
> x x

Hi :flower:

Welcome to the group! Sorry to hear about your losses :( Have you had any morning sickness or anything? x


----------



## embo216

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

I'm so truly sorry :hugs: x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

So so sorry hun. your in my thoughts. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

10 weeks today and the sickness cameback last night as has the stretching pains in my tum ah well see bobble again next week and nasty blood tests


----------



## SweetPea0903

So sorry scaredmommy.


----------



## Sparkes

Woke up this morning with bad headache and keep having nose bleeds?! Anyone any ideas?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparkes said:


> Woke up this morning with bad headache and keep having nose bleeds?! Anyone any ideas?

its prob the hormones hun :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

I'm sorry hun. :(


----------



## Peachypoo

Hiya ladies, haven't been on here for ages.....


How are things progressing with you all?..

Btw anyone suffering from headaches? Mines just don't seem to go away.....


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am getting hormonal headaches now - I did with my daughter too.

I use the koole and soothe strips and the 4head stuff. I am also trying to keep really really hydrated because I have noticed that on the days I am at work and I drink a lot of water they seems less intense, it is easy to forget how much extra blood we are making at the moment and how hydrated you need to stay.


----------



## Peachypoo

I just don't recall them in last pregnancies!! I've been avoiding water as liquids make me sicky!! But not even paracetimol seems to work.. You may be right, it may be due to lack of water


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the only thing that seems to helpmy headaches in an ice pack on the head:shrug:


----------



## Mom To 2

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

I'm so sorry hon. I pray you get pregnant quickly with a healthy baby.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

:hugs: So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## JustaTrace

I heard from my doctor this morning. They want a repeat u/s in 10 days. Waiting to get an appt from radiology. Told me if anything happens (bleeding with severe cramps etc) to go straight to ER. She wasn't saying much only that the preliminary report said that the radiologist is dating me at 8w 3 days. But it CANNOT be that way!! I know for a fact, we couldn't have implanted any earlier than the 26th of May and that's totally unlikely...more like May 28th or 30th is likely.

Anyway, she said that they still aren't calling it a "viable" pregnancy yet. No HB was seen and they are sure that they are measuring right. My doctor said I may have a "slow grower" or a very "small baby". Makes sense..my son was only 18 inches and he was full term at 39 weeks at my c section date. 

So for now, it's still a waiting game....I am getting so frustrated...:(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

JustaTrace said:


> I heard from my doctor this morning. They want a repeat u/s in 10 days. Waiting to get an appt from radiology. Told me if anything happens (bleeding with severe cramps etc) to go straight to ER. She wasn't saying much only that the preliminary report said that the radiologist is dating me at 8w 3 days. But it CANNOT be that way!! I know for a fact, we couldn't have implanted any earlier than the 26th of May and that's totally unlikely...more like May 28th or 30th is likely.
> 
> Anyway, she said that they still aren't calling it a "viable" pregnancy yet. No HB was seen and they are sure that they are measuring right. My doctor said I may have a "slow grower" or a very "small baby". Makes sense..my son was only 18 inches and he was full term at 39 weeks at my c section date.
> 
> So for now, it's still a waiting game....I am getting so frustrated...:(

:hugs: So sorry you are in limbo. :hugs:
I am sure that your next us will show that everything is
just fine.


----------



## embo216

JustaTrace said:


> I heard from my doctor this morning. They want a repeat u/s in 10 days. Waiting to get an appt from radiology. Told me if anything happens (bleeding with severe cramps etc) to go straight to ER. She wasn't saying much only that the preliminary report said that the radiologist is dating me at 8w 3 days. But it CANNOT be that way!! I know for a fact, we couldn't have implanted any earlier than the 26th of May and that's totally unlikely...more like May 28th or 30th is likely.
> 
> Anyway, she said that they still aren't calling it a "viable" pregnancy yet. No HB was seen and they are sure that they are measuring right. My doctor said I may have a "slow grower" or a very "small baby". Makes sense..my son was only 18 inches and he was full term at 39 weeks at my c section date.
> 
> So for now, it's still a waiting game....I am getting so frustrated...:(

:hugs: I really hope you get to see a lovely strong heartbeat at your scan :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

So very sorry! I wish you all the luck trying again... that is great energy you have sweety keep it up and GL! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling awful today can't seem to eat anything hubby just made me a hot dog as i have to take my tablets metformin but the min it hit my lips i heaved was the same with everything else today ive either not been able to eat it or brought it back up a few mins later:nope: im hungry:cry:


----------



## future hopes

Farida_2013 said:


> ScaredMommy said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo[/QUO
> 
> i am so sorry to hear this hun:cry:Click to expand...


----------



## future hopes

Farida_2013 said:


> ScaredMommy said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo
> 
> So very sorry! I wish you all the luck trying again... that is great energy you have sweety keep it up and GL! :hugs:Click to expand...

Im so sorry to hear this hun xx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> JustaTrace said:
> 
> 
> I heard from my doctor this morning. They want a repeat u/s in 10 days. Waiting to get an appt from radiology. Told me if anything happens (bleeding with severe cramps etc) to go straight to ER. She wasn't saying much only that the preliminary report said that the radiologist is dating me at 8w 3 days. But it CANNOT be that way!! I know for a fact, we couldn't have implanted any earlier than the 26th of May and that's totally unlikely...more like May 28th or 30th is likely.
> 
> Anyway, she said that they still aren't calling it a "viable" pregnancy yet. No HB was seen and they are sure that they are measuring right. My doctor said I may have a "slow grower" or a very "small baby". Makes sense..my son was only 18 inches and he was full term at 39 weeks at my c section date.
> 
> So for now, it's still a waiting game....I am getting so frustrated...:(
> 
> :hugs: I really hope you get to see a lovely strong heartbeat at your scan :hugs:Click to expand...

oh hun ill keep everthing crossed for u. mayb its just another small baby. i was ment to b further but wen they scaned me they put me rite back to 6 wks but im on anti rejection meds from a previous transplant and also seizure meds and been told they can efect babys weight and baby has got a good chance of bein much smaller than average and also im high risk of very prem labour and lots of other things all because of my meds. as u can amagine im a bag of nervs. got my 12 week scan on 14th of feb and im really worried something will b wrong. i was due on 16th feb but now there saying im due on 23rd 24th i do have a long cycle tho and they did say that makes u less than wat u think u r. do u have long cycles. pregnancy is so scerey b so nice if we cud just all sit back and relax without the worrying:hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

Just called in tesco on the way home and bought findus crispy pancakes, I can't get them out of my head! Hopefully they will taste as nice as I think
That they are going to.......

Only 1week and 6 days until the start of the 2nd trimester. Hopefully this tiredness will vanish and take the nausea with it, although I don't hold out much hope.

How is everyone today?


----------



## JustaTrace

Future hopes...my cycles are all over the place. One month could be 30 days another could be 32 or 28 days. I have mild PCOS and don't ovulate the same time every month.

I do know (sorry if TMI here) that we only had sex ONE time in May and that was our long weekend here (so 20th, 21st) and that even if I conceived on THAT day (which is impossible) I still wouldn't have implanted until at least the 28th at the earliest....but they won't listen.

Thanks for the support and encouragement! I appreciate it so much!!!


----------



## embo216

Best step mum said:


> Just called in tesco on the way home and bought findus crispy pancakes, I can't get them out of my head! Hopefully they will taste as nice as I think
> That they are going to.......
> 
> Only 1week and 6 days until the start of the 2nd trimester. Hopefully this tiredness will vanish and take the nausea with it, although I don't hold out much hope.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Ohh they've changed! There's hardly any mince in them now :(


----------



## future hopes

mine were all over the place as well i had my liver transplant last yr feb 23rd 2011 then i didnt have a period for 6 months, then they started again but were all over the place 14 days 28 days 30 days and i wud only bleed really lightly and only for one day. the amount of tests i did thinking cud i b pregnant but was always a BFN then my last 2 periods were heavy and both a 36 day and thats wen i fell pregnant. i cud not believe my eyeballs wen i got that positive test we wasnt trying so i was a bit upset at first, mainly cuz it hasnt been that long since op. but now of coarse im very happy and i just prey my little fella or lady survives. 

so scarey having a high risk pregnancy but its in gods hands and all i can di is prey he keeps me and my baby safe from harm. i prey for everyone on here to that we all have a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Feeling :cloud9: this evening!

Saw baby again on a scan and heard the HB! Measuring ahead now - 10+3 - and couldn't get over how much baby had grown :happydance:

Just under 2 weeks til 12 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats Glitter!!! So glad it went well! My next scan is one week from today.


----------



## magrace

Hi ladies, 

Everything is good here, just hit 11 weeks yesterday :) Hope everything is still good on the inside! Boob soreness has gone down! And havent been sick yet! This is the easiest pregnancy *knock on wood*

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## future hopes

congrats on ure scans. so wish i cud have another scan but have to wait to wait till my 12 week scan on 14th aug. so worried wen i have it that something will b wrong im like a bag of nervs and its horrible wen u got to wait. :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

Congrats Glitter! 

Question. Last week when I saw my doctor she said my next appointment would be in 3 weeks with her and in two weeks I would have the 1st trimester screening, but if I really wanted to I could come in this week for a quick scan. I have the subchorionic hemorrhage that we are monitoring as well as the fact I had miscarriage around this time with the last pregnancy. 

My question is if you were me would you wait till your first trimester screening next week or would you go in this week for a quick scan? I just don't want to seem like a burden I guess..... but I just want to make sure everything is okay......

Thoughts?
-A


----------



## GlitterandBug

AmmCjm said:


> Congrats Glitter!
> 
> Question. Last week when I saw my doctor she said my next appointment would be in 3 weeks with her and in two weeks I would have the 1st trimester screening, but if I really wanted to I could come in this week for a quick scan. I have the subchorionic hemorrhage that we are monitoring as well as the fact I had miscarriage around this time with the last pregnancy.
> 
> My question is if you were me would you wait till your first trimester screening next week or would you go in this week for a quick scan? I just don't want to seem like a burden I guess..... but I just want to make sure everything is okay......
> 
> Thoughts?
> -A

If you can have an extra sneaky peek then i'd go for it - especially if it'll give you some reassurance. My scan today was another milestone and so worth it! x


----------



## future hopes

id go this week hun i had a scan at 6 weeks and saw a heartbeat and it was such a relief. i wish i cud have another one now because im so worried about losing my baby, but i got to wait till my 12 weeks scan now on 14th aug. feels like forever away. good luck hun xxx


----------



## Kitty_love

What 1st trimester screenings is everyone getting? My dr hasn't mentioned anything about 1st trimester screenings, except for an optional (and expensive) genetic/downs blood test? Are there other screenings? Has anyone gotten more details yet? Thanks!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Kitty_love said:


> What 1st trimester screenings is everyone getting? My dr hasn't mentioned anything about 1st trimester screenings, except for an optional (and expensive) genetic/downs blood test? Are there other screenings? Has anyone gotten more details yet? Thanks!

I'm an "older mom" at 41, so I get an early (8-9 week) dating scan-so other scans can be scheduled accurately--with optional Neuchal translucency scanning and blood work which I opted against (too many false positives to make me freak out for nothing). I get an alpha-feta protein blood draw at 16 weeks (I think) and an 18-20 week scan to be in conjunction with the afp test...they check palms of the baby's hands, shape of his forehead, back of his neck and his feet all for markers for Downes.


----------



## magrace

Kitty_love said:


> What 1st trimester screenings is everyone getting? My dr hasn't mentioned anything about 1st trimester screenings, except for an optional (and expensive) genetic/downs blood test? Are there other screenings? Has anyone gotten more details yet? Thanks!


As far as I know the optional one if the 1st trimester screening (free here in cananda), they scan for down, and other genetic things and lots of blood work:wacko: Ive had a scan at 6 weeks and 9 weeks and now my next is 13 weeks for my first trimester screening :) cant wait!


----------



## PerpetualMama

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

so sorry for your loss, Sweets :cry: good luck when it's time to try again:thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Have my 9 week scan tomorrow morning at 8:10. :happydance: Can't wait to hear and see my peanut again. Am really hoping our lil peanut is moving around so I can see that too. I have become so spoiled seeing the baby every week. I am going to go nuts when fs releases me and I don't have scans every week. :nope:


----------



## FebruaryMama

Hello everyone - can I be added for 2/23? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JustaTrace

Hi everyone...

Just got back from the ER. Started having brown discharge late this afternoon and then a bit of cramping started. Went in and while there, I passed some dark red blood and a clot. They took blood and said they wanted to check my levels (which won't be available until tomorrow) and also do the serum check to see if it still comes back positive for pregnancy. (if negative then they know it's a miscarriage). 

Blood test came back positive (which is good), and they sent me home with an appt first thing tomorrow (10:30) ultrasound. Bleeding has slowed down and is now back to a brownish red and I have only a "burning sensation" not cramps, similar to my period cramps. They told me not to come back to the ER unless cramping got severe and bleeding was severe (soaking a pad in less than an hour)....

I am freaking out and I just know it's not going to end well. The ER doc pulled my ultrasound from Friday and the radiologist reported that there was no heartbeat and that he wasn't ruling out a fetal demise until next U/S. 

So, it's a waiting game for now and it's killing me...tomorrow morning I will know for sure.
I'm not feeling very hopeful....:(


----------



## Jeninpa

AmmCjm said:


> Congrats Glitter!
> 
> Question. Last week when I saw my doctor she said my next appointment would be in 3 weeks with her and in two weeks I would have the 1st trimester screening, but if I really wanted to I could come in this week for a quick scan. I have the subchorionic hemorrhage that we are monitoring as well as the fact I had miscarriage around this time with the last pregnancy.
> 
> My question is if you were me would you wait till your first trimester screening next week or would you go in this week for a quick scan? I just don't want to seem like a burden I guess..... but I just want to make sure everything is okay......
> 
> Thoughts?
> -A


Now this makes me want to call a new Dr....they said I had an SCH but totally normal & nothing to worry about! Now I am worried! lol I am suppose to be getting a call about a 3D ultrasound due to being high risk because of my age and I think I will ask them about getting one at 12wks & then again at 19-20. I don't understand why I'd be told it's normal & nothing to worry about?


----------



## raspberrylove

I am due February 21st, glad to meet everybody!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

JustaTrace said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Just got back from the ER. Started having brown discharge late this afternoon and then a bit of cramping started. Went in and while there, I passed some dark red blood and a clot. They took blood and said they wanted to check my levels (which won't be available until tomorrow) and also do the serum check to see if it still comes back positive for pregnancy. (if negative then they know it's a miscarriage).
> 
> Blood test came back positive (which is good), and they sent me home with an appt first thing tomorrow (10:30) ultrasound. Bleeding has slowed down and is now back to a brownish red and I have only a "burning sensation" not cramps, similar to my period cramps. They told me not to come back to the ER unless cramping got severe and bleeding was severe (soaking a pad in less than an hour)....
> 
> I am freaking out and I just know it's not going to end well. The ER doc pulled my ultrasound from Friday and the radiologist reported that there was no heartbeat and that he wasn't ruling out a fetal demise until next U/S.
> 
> So, it's a waiting game for now and it's killing me...tomorrow morning I will know for sure.
> I'm not feeling very hopeful....:(

:hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:
I have my fxd for you and pray that you receive positive news tomorrow.


----------



## sara3337

PerpetualMama said:


> ScaredMommy said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo
> 
> so sorry for your loss, Sweets :cry: good luck when it's time to try again:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hello, I am 39 and had a 7 week US and everything was fine, now have to wait for Down syndrom blood work and 12 week US I will also ask for alpha feto protein test. Happy and Healthy 9 months


----------



## sara3337

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Have my 9 week scan tomorrow morning at 8:10. :happydance: Can't wait to hear and see my peanut again. Am really hoping our lil peanut is moving around so I can see that too. I have become so spoiled seeing the baby every week. I am going to go nuts when fs releases me and I don't have scans every week. :nope:

I used to have scans every month with my first, cause I had gestational diabetes, got used to seeing my angel every month. Not sure what happens with this one, just have seen it at 7 weeks.


----------



## AmmCjm

JustaTrace said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Just got back from the ER. Started having brown discharge late this afternoon and then a bit of cramping started. Went in and while there, I passed some dark red blood and a clot. They took blood and said they wanted to check my levels (which won't be available until tomorrow) and also do the serum check to see if it still comes back positive for pregnancy. (if negative then they know it's a miscarriage).
> 
> Blood test came back positive (which is good), and they sent me home with an appt first thing tomorrow (10:30) ultrasound. Bleeding has slowed down and is now back to a brownish red and I have only a "burning sensation" not cramps, similar to my period cramps. They told me not to come back to the ER unless cramping got severe and bleeding was severe (soaking a pad in less than an hour)....
> 
> I am freaking out and I just know it's not going to end well. The ER doc pulled my ultrasound from Friday and the radiologist reported that there was no heartbeat and that he wasn't ruling out a fetal demise until next U/S.
> 
> So, it's a waiting game for now and it's killing me...tomorrow morning I will know for sure.
> I'm not feeling very hopeful....:(

You're in my thoughts hun.


----------



## AmmCjm

Jeninpa said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Glitter!
> 
> Question. Last week when I saw my doctor she said my next appointment would be in 3 weeks with her and in two weeks I would have the 1st trimester screening, but if I really wanted to I could come in this week for a quick scan. I have the subchorionic hemorrhage that we are monitoring as well as the fact I had miscarriage around this time with the last pregnancy.
> 
> My question is if you were me would you wait till your first trimester screening next week or would you go in this week for a quick scan? I just don't want to seem like a burden I guess..... but I just want to make sure everything is okay......
> 
> Thoughts?
> -A
> 
> 
> Now this makes me want to call a new Dr....they said I had an SCH but totally normal & nothing to worry about! Now I am worried! lol I am suppose to be getting a call about a 3D ultrasound due to being high risk because of my age and I think I will ask them about getting one at 12wks & then again at 19-20. I don't understand why I'd be told it's normal & nothing to worry about?Click to expand...

Hmmm. My doctor also put me on bed rest but I do think she is just being cautious since I had a miscarriage in April. I really like her a lot too. I'm not sure what to tell you hun. I have heard from other people who have one and also been placed on bed rest or restricted activity..


----------



## SweetPea0903

Justatrace... Wishing you the best... Stay positive... Hopefully all will be okay... How far along are you?


----------



## babydreams85

Scaredmommy, so sorry to hear about your loss...:(

Justatrace I will be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope everything goes well and you see a little baby with a heartbeat on that screen!! 



I just got my Sonoline B 3mhz doppler in the mail today and found my baby's heartbeat! :happydance: It ranges from 180 to 184bpm...another reason I am thinking GIRL! ;) I have been so worried about this pregnancy after my losses and the spotting this time, it was just such a relief to hear that beautiful sound! Seems like the 4th time is finally going to be the baby we get to hold in our arms! :thumbup: I never heard the heartbeat in my previous pregnancies.


----------



## Best step mum

embo216 said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Just called in tesco on the way home and bought findus crispy pancakes, I can't get them out of my head! Hopefully they will taste as nice as I think
> That they are going to.......
> 
> Only 1week and 6 days until the start of the 2nd trimester. Hopefully this tiredness will vanish and take the nausea with it, although I don't hold out much hope.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Ohh they've changed! There's hardly any mince in them now :(Click to expand...

I was really disappointed, although it could be something to do with me having built myself up for them to be amazing!

Ah well, I wont be craving those again for a while!


----------



## GlitterandBug

JustaTrace said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Just got back from the ER. Started having brown discharge late this afternoon and then a bit of cramping started. Went in and while there, I passed some dark red blood and a clot. They took blood and said they wanted to check my levels (which won't be available until tomorrow) and also do the serum check to see if it still comes back positive for pregnancy. (if negative then they know it's a miscarriage).
> 
> Blood test came back positive (which is good), and they sent me home with an appt first thing tomorrow (10:30) ultrasound. Bleeding has slowed down and is now back to a brownish red and I have only a "burning sensation" not cramps, similar to my period cramps. They told me not to come back to the ER unless cramping got severe and bleeding was severe (soaking a pad in less than an hour)....
> 
> I am freaking out and I just know it's not going to end well. The ER doc pulled my ultrasound from Friday and the radiologist reported that there was no heartbeat and that he wasn't ruling out a fetal demise until next U/S.
> 
> So, it's a waiting game for now and it's killing me...tomorrow morning I will know for sure.
> I'm not feeling very hopeful....:(

Hope it goes well x


----------



## JustaTrace

Morning everyone....

Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes. I have not bled since coming home from the ER. (just a few little brown spots on the tissue when I wiped) and the cramping has gone. I'm wondering if I may have burst a cyst or just even had a small chorionic bleed. I had a SCH with my son and it was HUGE..so much so that I was on bedrest for 3 months starting at 11 weeks.

Anyway, the bleeding and cramping stopping is a good sign I think, so I am going to go to my scan this morning with prayers and positive thoughts. THANK YOU ALL So much for the support....it was greatly helpful. XO


----------



## JustaTrace

SweetPea0903 said:


> Justatrace... Wishing you the best... Stay positive... Hopefully all will be okay... How far along are you?

Well that's the thing..LOL...we don't know! I can't remember the date of my LMP (I am ALL over the map every month) and i know I had one in May...just don't remember the day (thinking maybe around Mother's day)

The first u/s on June 25th measured me at 5w 3 days with an empty sac. I told the tech she must have measured wrong because we didn't even DTD until May 20th....I KNOW THAT! So the earliest I could have even implanted (providing I ovulated on THAT DAY!) could be the 28th of May. She won't listen to me!

Had another U/S on Friday July 13th and she just saw the fetal pole and yolk sac. Pole measuring at 6mm...sac measuring at 7w 3 days. She averaged me at 6w 6 days. But I am sure she is measuring me at least a week or so over what I acutally am. Sigh....I don't know....

Thanks for asking, sorry for the novel!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today hun :hugs:

x x x


----------



## prplflwr15

Justatrace - you are in my thoughts today! wishing you the best outcome possible, a little baby heartbeat.


----------



## prplflwr15

Morning Ladies (Fides)!
I was wondering now that some of us have moved in to the 2nd trimester, are in our 3rd month and we are finishing up the 1st trimester, will we be moving the discussion board to the 2nd trimester heading? Or are we going to keep February Love Bugs here?

I was just curious, I'm really looking forward to moving out of this first trimester and in to the 2nd!

Look forward to seeing you all there. 

Prplflwr15:flower:


----------



## GlitterandBug

prplflwr15 said:


> Morning Ladies (Fides)!
> I was wondering now that some of us have moved in to the 2nd trimester, are in our 3rd month and we are finishing up the 1st trimester, will we be moving the discussion board to the 2nd trimester heading? Or are we going to keep February Love Bugs here?
> 
> I was just curious, I'm really looking forward to moving out of this first trimester and in to the 2nd!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> Prplflwr15:flower:

Could we be moved to Pregnancy Groups? Is that the forum with all the birth buddy threads? That way we stay together x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My December thread a couple of years ago got moved to Pregnancy groups :flower:


----------



## Mom To 2

JustaTrace said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes. I have not bled since coming home from the ER. (just a few little brown spots on the tissue when I wiped) and the cramping has gone. I'm wondering if I may have burst a cyst or just even had a small chorionic bleed. I had a SCH with my son and it was HUGE..so much so that I was on bedrest for 3 months starting at 11 weeks.
> 
> Anyway, the bleeding and cramping stopping is a good sign I think, so I am going to go to my scan this morning with prayers and positive thoughts. THANK YOU ALL So much for the support....it was greatly helpful. XO

Praying for a great scan. Hugs!


----------



## SweetPea0903

JustaTrace said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Justatrace... Wishing you the best... Stay positive... Hopefully all will be okay... How far along are you?
> 
> Well that's the thing..LOL...we don't know! I can't remember the date of my LMP (I am ALL over the map every month) and i know I had one in May...just don't remember the day (thinking maybe around Mother's day)
> 
> The first u/s on June 25th measured me at 5w 3 days with an empty sac. I told the tech she must have measured wrong because we didn't even DTD until May 20th....I KNOW THAT! So the earliest I could have even implanted (providing I ovulated on THAT DAY!) could be the 28th of May. She won't listen to me!
> 
> Had another U/S on Friday July 13th and she just saw the fetal pole and yolk sac. Pole measuring at 6mm...sac measuring at 7w 3 days. She averaged me at 6w 6 days. But I am sure she is measuring me at least a week or so over what I acutally am. Sigh....I don't know....
> 
> Thanks for asking, sorry for the novel!!!Click to expand...

lol.. That's ok... Wow. That's so confusing. I hope everything goes well today! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## fides

i'm so sorry, ScaredMommy :hugs:


----------



## fides

FebruaryMama said:


> Hello everyone - can I be added for 2/23? Thanks a bunch!




raspberrylove said:


> I am due February 21st, glad to meet everybody!

welcome, ladies!! added you two. :)



prplflwr15 said:


> Morning Ladies (Fides)!
> I was wondering now that some of us have moved in to the 2nd trimester, are in our 3rd month and we are finishing up the 1st trimester, will we be moving the discussion board to the 2nd trimester heading? Or are we going to keep February Love Bugs here?
> 
> I was just curious, I'm really looking forward to moving out of this first trimester and in to the 2nd!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> Prplflwr15:flower:

our November group from 2011 was eventually moved to pregnancy groups - a moderator must have moved it. i would have thought they'd moved this before now, but i guess they haven't noticed it. :winkwink:


----------



## AmmCjm

Ladies! I called my doctors office and I am going on Thursday at 1:45 for another scan. Can't wait to see the "prune" again. :) and I really hope the SCH is gone! I am really looking to get back to work, I do not do well with sitting still. Though, maybe I should enjoy the relaxing and quiet before 6-7 months from now :)

I'm thinking of you this morning, Justa Trace!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Fides - When you get around to it, can you switch me from the 20th to the 19th? I know it's just a day difference, but that's my official due date.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: measuring 2 days ahead at 9w 4d.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 9w 2d.png
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Best step mum

Hi Everyone,

I really feel like slapping someone today - I have only been in my job for just over a year as when I finished my accountancy exams and training contract there were no jobs for us so we had to go find something new, well anyway, I told my boss yesterday about the pregnancy and he is really happy for me because he says that having his kids are the best thing that he ever did, when I told one of the girls in here today (who has been here over 20 years) that I was pregnant, she turned and said to me "are you not embarrassed about telling people since you have only been here 5 minutes"......grrr I could have slapped her! Why do people just not think about things before they say them??


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Best step mum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I really feel like slapping someone today - I have only been in my job for just over a year as when I finished my accountancy exams and training contract there were no jobs for us so we had to go find something new, well anyway, I told my boss yesterday about the pregnancy and he is really happy for me because he says that having his kids are the best thing that he ever did, when I told one of the girls in here today (who has been here over 20 years) that I was pregnant, she turned and said to me "are you not embarrassed about telling people since you have only been here 5 minutes"......grrr I could have slapped her! Why do people just not think about things before they say them??

:hugs: Wow what a ignorant a**!
Sorry you had that experience.


----------



## babydreams85

Great scan Blue Eyes!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: measuring 2 days ahead at 9w 4d.

such a cute scan:cloud9:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Blue eyes - awesome scan

Best Step Mom - people are so ignorant. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Seity

Great news on the scan Blue eyes.
Best step mum - unfortunately there will always be jerks in this world, best just to ignore them.


----------



## fides

SweetPea0903 said:


> Fides - When you get around to it, can you switch me from the 20th to the 19th? I know it's just a day difference, but that's my official due date.

updated. :)



Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: measuring 2 days ahead at 9w 4d.

awww - congrats!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Thanks Fides :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im in agony today with my hips and joints and can't take my meds while preg so only thing that helps is a bath but hubbys being really strict and not allowing me to have it hotter then you do for a baby so it doesnt help at all hes even got a bath thermometer:dohh: cant wait for the 30th when im at my reuma doc to findout whats going on and maybe find some safe meds!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Just stopping in to puke on everyone. :p :sick:

Urgh.


----------



## Mom To 2

Blue Eyes: adorable pic! Excited you got to see movement!

Best Step Mum: Sorry about that coworker, what a jerk!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: measuring 2 days ahead at 9w 4d.

I love this scan pic :) looks like the breakdancing baby , cute little limbs visible! :flower:


----------



## Farida_2013

Best step mum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I really feel like slapping someone today - I have only been in my job for just over a year as when I finished my accountancy exams and training contract there were no jobs for us so we had to go find something new, well anyway, I told my boss yesterday about the pregnancy and he is really happy for me because he says that having his kids are the best thing that he ever did, when I told one of the girls in here today (who has been here over 20 years) that I was pregnant, she turned and said to me "are you not embarrassed about telling people since you have only been here 5 minutes"......grrr I could have slapped her! Why do people just not think about things before they say them??

Omg what the heck is wrong with some people... seriously, she should just be completely ignored after you say something along the lines of: "Nope! This is the most amazing and beautifully proud thing that has ever happened to me thanks! Shame about how you see things though.:nope:" LOL


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> im in agony today with my hips and joints and can't take my meds while preg so only thing that helps is a bath but hubbys being really strict and not allowing me to have it hotter then you do for a baby so it doesnt help at all hes even got a bath thermometer:dohh: cant wait for the 30th when im at my reuma doc to findout whats going on and maybe find some safe meds!

Omg me too! I am going through the same thing, my hips, my lower back, my joints of my feet and arms all is just giving me this feeling that I Want to break them and stretch them manually then glue them back together.... ugh!

But hey what a lovely hubby! Bless him :) 

And what do you mean Reuma? Isnt this a normal pregnancy symptom?



mrsswaffer said:


> Just stopping in to puke on everyone. :p :sick:
> 
> Urgh.

Hahahaha! Awwwww huny :hugs:



Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: measuring 2 days ahead at 9w 4d.


Lovely lovely scan BlueEyes :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im in agony today with my hips and joints and can't take my meds while preg so only thing that helps is a bath but hubbys being really strict and not allowing me to have it hotter then you do for a baby so it doesnt help at all hes even got a bath thermometer:dohh: cant wait for the 30th when im at my reuma doc to findout whats going on and maybe find some safe meds!
> 
> Omg me too! I am going through the same thing, my hips, my lower back, my joints of my feet and arms all is just giving me this feeling that I Want to break them and stretch them manually then glue them back together.... ugh!
> 
> But hey what a lovely hubby! Bless him :)
> 
> And what do you mean Reuma? Isnt this a normal pregnancy symptom?
> 
> Im in the middle of tests to find out whats going on have been for months as i have alot of problems with my joints always in so much pain but the pregnancy has made it ten times worse so i can't do much even having problems just sitting on the sofaClick to expand...


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im in agony today with my hips and joints and can't take my meds while preg so only thing that helps is a bath but hubbys being really strict and not allowing me to have it hotter then you do for a baby so it doesnt help at all hes even got a bath thermometer:dohh: cant wait for the 30th when im at my reuma doc to findout whats going on and maybe find some safe meds!
> 
> Omg me too! I am going through the same thing, my hips, my lower back, my joints of my feet and arms all is just giving me this feeling that I Want to break them and stretch them manually then glue them back together.... ugh!
> 
> But hey what a lovely hubby! Bless him :)
> 
> And what do you mean Reuma? Isnt this a normal pregnancy symptom?
> 
> Im in the middle of tests to find out whats going on have been for months as i have alot of problems with my joints always in so much pain but the pregnancy has made it ten times worse so i can't do much even having problems just sitting on the sofaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh hun! I am so sorry! I hope you can have some safe medication then indeed ! :( :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: measuring 2 days ahead at 9w 4d.

Cuteness of the dancing baby!!! :happydance:



Blue eyes 81 said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I really feel like slapping someone today - I have only been in my job for just over a year as when I finished my accountancy exams and training contract there were no jobs for us so we had to go find something new, well anyway, I told my boss yesterday about the pregnancy and he is really happy for me because he says that having his kids are the best thing that he ever did, when I told one of the girls in here today (who has been here over 20 years) that I was pregnant, she turned and said to me "are you not embarrassed about telling people since you have only been here 5 minutes"......grrr I could have slapped her! Why do people just not think about things before they say them??
> 
> :hugs: Wow what a ignorant a**!
> Sorry you had that experience.Click to expand...

Agreed!! What an idiot!! :hugs:



mrsswaffer said:


> Just stopping in to puke on everyone. :p :sick:
> 
> Urgh.

:hugs: but also :rofl: as it made me giggle (not you puking obviously!!)


----------



## MD1223

ScaredMommy said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MD1223

*JustaTrace* - Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a great scan today. :hugs: 



Sparkes said:


> Woke up this morning with bad headache and keep having nose bleeds?! Anyone any ideas?




Peachypoo said:


> Hiya ladies, haven't been on here for ages.....
> 
> 
> How are things progressing with you all?..
> 
> Btw anyone suffering from headaches? Mines just don't seem to go away.....

Yes!!! I just had my first this weekend. I mean I have had mini dull headaches throughout as part of feeling hungover, but this weekend was for real. Ugh, draining, painful, tension headache. Not fun! 

I also had my first hormonal meltdown this wknd - cried at brunch b/c the restaurant didnt have any berries (or any kind of fruit) for my belgium waffle. Whoops! 



GlitterandBug said:


> Feeling :cloud9: this evening!
> 
> Saw baby again on a scan and heard the HB! Measuring ahead now - 10+3 - and couldn't get over how much baby had grown :happydance:
> 
> Just under 2 weeks til 12 weeks :thumbup:

Yay!! So exciting! :wohoo: 

*Blueeyes* - glad you had a great scan too! Yay for dancing babies! 


*Beststepmum* - Ugh, what a moron. I like Farida's response. :)



Welcome to all the new ladies! Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months! *Raspberry* - we have the same due date! :)


Hope everyone is doing OK today. :hug:


----------



## sara1786

I'm due Feb. 19th! Cannot wait to meet our little one <3


----------



## fides

welcome, sara!


headaches - just got my first one today...


----------



## sara1786

MD1223 said:


> ScaredMommy said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you for being so open and welcoming to me here. You all informed me, supported me, made me laugh, and made me feel better the last few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried earlier this evening. My hubby and I agree we want to try again ASAP. Today was so hard, Im ready for some rest. Xoxo
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.Click to expand...

I am also very sorry for your loss. I hope you & your hubby are able to get through this and come out strong! I'll be praying that you're pregnant once again soon, as you wish. 

I hope you find peace in this hard time.


----------



## SweetPea0903

sara1786 said:


> I'm due Feb. 19th! Cannot wait to meet our little one <3

we have the same due date! :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Ugh my head feels like it is going to explode. I have tried everything my doctor has told me I am allowed to, to alleviate it and nothing is working. Migraines are evil evil things. :devil:
Any ideas on how to get rid of it would be greatly appreciated!
I have tried tylenol , ice pack and caffeine


----------



## nalurose

That's my only symptom for the most part...Horrible Headaches it totally sucks


----------



## wamommy

Have you tried a ton of water? Often headaches are caused by dehydration, so maybe it would work? Not sure, but I'm sure anything is worth a try at this point. I'm sorry you're so miserable!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks wamommy will definitely try that.


----------



## hollyw79

sara1786 said:


> I'm due Feb. 19th! Cannot wait to meet our little one <3

that's a good due date :haha: (same as mine :) )


----------



## JustaTrace

Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.

We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.

I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.

Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...

Trace


----------



## sara1786

hollyw79 said:


> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Feb. 19th! Cannot wait to meet our little one <3
> 
> that's a good due date :haha: (same as mine :) )Click to expand...




SweetPea0903 said:


> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Feb. 19th! Cannot wait to meet our little one <3
> 
> we have the same due date! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: YAY!! it's a great day :] 
** best of luck with your pregnancies! can't wait to see this through with y'all!


----------



## sara1786

JustaTrace said:


> Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.
> 
> We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.
> 
> I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...
> 
> Trace

I am sorry for your loss. Hope you're able to find peace & comfort in your family.


----------



## SweetPea0903

JustaTrace said:


> Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.
> 
> We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.
> 
> I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...
> 
> Trace

I'm so sorry.


----------



## BleedingBlack

My due date changed to the 10th.


----------



## sara3337

BleedingBlack said:


> My due date changed to the 10th.

Hi Just a question on Chines gender prediction, do u give the date of ur last day of ur period or the day of ovulation? its confusing, when I put the first one I get a boy and when i put the latter I get a girl


----------



## SweetPea0903

You put date of conception/day you actually ovulated


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely to see and hear all the scans coming through.


----------



## Lindylou

Yey, I've graduated from a prune :) Did not like the prune. Like these fruits. Bit worried about the watermelon. Ouch!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

JustaTrace said:


> Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.
> 
> We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.
> 
> I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...
> 
> Trace

Oh hun, I'm so sorry. I was watching for your update and was worried when it was taking so long. Hugs and praying for emotional healing.


----------



## GlitterandBug

JustaTrace said:


> Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.
> 
> We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.
> 
> I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...
> 
> Trace

I'm so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## prplflwr15

WhisperOfHope said:


> im in agony today with my hips and joints and can't take my meds while preg so only thing that helps is a bath but hubbys being really strict and not allowing me to have it hotter then you do for a baby so it doesnt help at all hes even got a bath thermometer:dohh: cant wait for the 30th when im at my reuma doc to findout whats going on and maybe find some safe meds!

You are in my thoughts. I have a history of problems with joint pain (thought I had Lupus for about 4 years, then they didn't, now it's my thyroid....whatever, the pain is still there)! Stay strong, lots of rest with some stretching and I know you'll make it through.


----------



## prplflwr15

I'm so sorry Just-a-Trace. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jessica28

Heartbreaking news trace :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

prplflwr15 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im in agony today with my hips and joints and can't take my meds while preg so only thing that helps is a bath but hubbys being really strict and not allowing me to have it hotter then you do for a baby so it doesnt help at all hes even got a bath thermometer:dohh: cant wait for the 30th when im at my reuma doc to findout whats going on and maybe find some safe meds!
> 
> You are in my thoughts. I have a history of problems with joint pain (thought I had Lupus for about 4 years, then they didn't, now it's my thyroid....whatever, the pain is still there)! Stay strong, lots of rest with some stretching and I know you'll make it through.Click to expand...

thank you i just hope that it eases soon so i can do some cleaning and packing i can't even manage the signature requests i have due to the pain in my fingers glad im not the only one sometimes feel like im going crazy and all in my head:haha:


----------



## AmmCjm

Ladies! I am kind of freaking out. As I have mentioned before I was diagnosed with a SCH a little over 2 weeks ago. I had only had one big bleed when I was first diagnosed with it, but last night I had another episode :(

It only lasted for maybe an hour and wasn't super heavy and mostly brownish blood, but enough to freak me out. I also had some light cramping. This morning I am not having any bleeding or cramping, but am still very worried. I am suppose to go to the doctors tomorrow, but am hoping to call my doctors office when it opens at 9 and get it today.

My doctor warned me last week that I could bleed out what is left so I am hoping its just that. 

Super nervous....


----------



## Seity

I'm so sorry for your loss JustaTrace!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

JustaTrace said:


> Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.
> 
> We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.
> 
> I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...
> 
> Trace

:hugs: sorry for your loss.:hugs:
Best wishes and we will miss you.


----------



## MD1223

JustaTrace, I am so very sorry for your loss. I also hope you find comfort in your family during this time. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MD1223

AmmCjm said:


> Ladies! I am kind of freaking out. As I have mentioned before I was diagnosed with a SCH a little over 2 weeks ago. I had only had one big bleed when I was first diagnosed with it, but last night I had another episode :(
> 
> It only lasted for maybe an hour and wasn't super heavy and mostly brownish blood, but enough to freak me out. I also had some light cramping. This morning I am not having any bleeding or cramping, but am still very worried. I am suppose to go to the doctors tomorrow, but am hoping to call my doctors office when it opens at 9 and get it today.
> 
> My doctor warned me last week that I could bleed out what is left so I am hoping its just that.
> 
> Super nervous....

Im sorry, hun. I wish I could offer some words of wisdom and/or comfort but I am not familiar with this. That is good that your doctor warned you that this could happen. I do hope you get into the doctor's office today and can get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

AmmCjm said:


> Ladies! I am kind of freaking out. As I have mentioned before I was diagnosed with a SCH a little over 2 weeks ago. I had only had one big bleed when I was first diagnosed with it, but last night I had another episode :(
> 
> It only lasted for maybe an hour and wasn't super heavy and mostly brownish blood, but enough to freak me out. I also had some light cramping. This morning I am not having any bleeding or cramping, but am still very worried. I am suppose to go to the doctors tomorrow, but am hoping to call my doctors office when it opens at 9 and get it today.
> 
> My doctor warned me last week that I could bleed out what is left so I am hoping its just that.
> 
> Super nervous....

I had a small bleed of drark brown blood a couple of weeks ago, I was almost 10 weeks and when I mentioned it to the midwife, I was told that brown blood is nothing to be concerned about - it is old blood and as long as it is not red then not to be panicking. I know that it is easier said than done, maybe just give your midwife or doctor a call to put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

JustaTrace said:


> Just thought I'd say thank you for the support and advice and discussions. I lost my baby tonight at the hospital and am seeing the OB/GYN tomorrow to see if I need a D and C. We are heartbroken but thankful that the 2 days of Hell we've been going through are over.
> 
> We ended up going to the hosptial in the city about a forty minute drive away and they said that I was 9 weeks along according to their exam. However, there was no cardiac activity..even with their amazing techonology. They figure the baby stopped growing about a week or so ago...and it passed about four hours after we arrived.
> 
> I will not be returning to this site as my husband will be getting snipped in the very near future. We have 2 beautiful children and are very blessed and we are pretty sure we are very done now. This was an awesome surprise, but also very VERY stressful and due to my age, the doctor suggested that we go this route and we both agreed.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I wish everyone of you a happy, healthy pregnancy! :) Take care...
> 
> Trace

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello all. 

SO just got back from the doctors, she said she could not see where the bleed was coming from and it appeared my SCH is gone... She did say that this is just a 2D ultrasound screen and its hard to tell if there might be a bleed behind the sac... Therefore she wants me to not return to work just yet and wait for my 1st Trimester Screening next Wednesday, but for the most part it all looks good!

I got to see the baby and the little arms and a nice strong heartbeat. And the baby was moving all around!!!

So overall a good appointment. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Farida_2013

AmmCjm said:


> Hello all.
> 
> SO just got back from the doctors, she said she could not see where the bleed was coming from and it appeared my SCH is gone... She did say that this is just a 2D ultrasound screen and its hard to tell if there might be a bleed behind the sac... Therefore she wants me to not return to work just yet and wait for my 1st Trimester Screening next Wednesday, but for the most part it all looks good!
> 
> I got to see the baby and the little arms and a nice strong heartbeat. And the baby was moving all around!!!
> 
> So overall a good appointment. :happydance:

YaaaaaY Grats! I am so happy for you :happydance:


JustATrace I am so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Great news, Amm! Glad you had a good appt!


----------



## sara1786

Farida_2013 said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> SO just got back from the doctors, she said she could not see where the bleed was coming from and it appeared my SCH is gone... She did say that this is just a 2D ultrasound screen and its hard to tell if there might be a bleed behind the sac... Therefore she wants me to not return to work just yet and wait for my 1st Trimester Screening next Wednesday, but for the most part it all looks good!
> 
> I got to see the baby and the little arms and a nice strong heartbeat. And the baby was moving all around!!!
> 
> So overall a good appointment. :happydance:
> 
> YaaaaaY Grats! I am so happy for you :happydance:
> 
> 
> JustATrace I am so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:Click to expand...

:dance::wohoo::loopy: 
i LOVE hearing good results from the doctor! i'm thrilled that you got to see baby & he/she is doing well!! best of luck on the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## babydreams85

So sorry JustaTrace...:(


----------



## babydreams85

AmmCjm said:


> Hello all.
> 
> SO just got back from the doctors, she said she could not see where the bleed was coming from and it appeared my SCH is gone... She did say that this is just a 2D ultrasound screen and its hard to tell if there might be a bleed behind the sac... Therefore she wants me to not return to work just yet and wait for my 1st Trimester Screening next Wednesday, but for the most part it all looks good!
> 
> I got to see the baby and the little arms and a nice strong heartbeat. And the baby was moving all around!!!
> 
> So overall a good appointment. :happydance:

Yay great news!!! Beautiful scan picture!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Great news about the scan :thumbup:

Heard baby's HB on my Doppler earlier - amazing sound! Thankyou Wiggler for your recommendation :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Yay! :happydance: Great news, *Amm*! 

Ooh, I'm jealous *Glitter*. ;) That's awesome! I have another appt on the 2nd, but of course these two short weeks feels sooo far away. 

Is (did) anyone else start feeling better around 8.5 weeks? I feel a lot different now - not so hungover. And, no stretching or pulling either. Boobs are still bigger and sore if press and stomach is still very slightly off, but overall much better.


----------



## embo216

I still haven't found baby on the doppler :( Where is everyone looking? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

embo216 said:


> I still haven't found baby on the doppler :( Where is everyone looking? x

Much lower down than I thought - literally on my pubic line - and middle/slightly to the left. I was trying far too high before this! :dohh:


----------



## future hopes

im so sorry just a trace:cry:


----------



## future hopes

is anyone else worrying about the 12 week scan. im really scered wen i have mine theres gonna b something wrong. i really hate not knowing wats goin on inside me, i just cant stop worrying. and my 12 week scan is still 4 whole weeks to wait yet. really hate playing the waiting game. :wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

FH- I am scared. I have my 12 week scan next Thursday. my midwife said the bloods take a week to come back. I know I will be so scared. Do not know what I will do if there is a problem.


----------



## staybeautiful

future hopes said:


> is anyone else worrying about the 12 week scan. im really scered wen i have mine theres gonna b something wrong. i really hate not knowing wats goin on inside me, i just cant stop worrying. and my 12 week scan is still 4 whole weeks to wait yet. really hate playing the waiting game. :wacko:

I totally know that feeling :cry: I'm terrified that I'll go in 4 weeks and they'll just tell me there's nothing there. The past couple of days it's been really hard keeping myself positive and not worrying that my body is playing an elaborate prank on me.


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry just a trace. Take joy and comfort in your lovely family.


----------



## future hopes

its the long 4 week wait that dont help either and i dont know about u ladies but the first trimester seems to b dragging on and on and on. my scan is on 14th of aug just wish i cud fast forward time. i did have a scan at 6 wks and saw heart beat but i keep worrying about goin on the 14th and them saying so sorry but ure baby died. u read so many things on hear about the 12 week scan and it just makes u worry. i even did a test today first thing to c wat it wud do and to c if i am still pregnant. the test came up dark so im preying thats a good sign that all is fine in there. my pregnancy is so high risk to so im really really shitting it and just cant relax or even get excited incase it all gets taken away, all i got is that test to giv me hope, i just dont know how im gonna cope waiting another 4 weeks it just seems so far away:wacko:


----------



## AmmCjm

future hopes said:


> its the long 4 week wait that dont help either and i dont know about u ladies but the first trimester seems to b dragging on and on and on. my scan is on 14th of aug just wish i cud fast forward time. i did have a scan at 6 wks and saw heart beat but i keep worrying about goin on the 14th and them saying so sorry but ure baby died. u read so many things on hear about the 12 week scan and it just makes u worry. i even did a test today first thing to c wat it wud do and to c if i am still pregnant. the test came up dark so im preying thats a good sign that all is fine in there. my pregnancy is so high risk to so im really really shitting it and just cant relax or even get excited incase it all gets taken away, all i got is that test to giv me hope, i just dont know how im gonna cope waiting another 4 weeks it just seems so far away:wacko:

I know how you all feel about waiting. I can't believe that if you are high risk, they do not have you coming in for at least one more appointment before your 1st Trimester Scan. Hang in there and hopefully time flies by.


----------



## future hopes

yeah i thought that to hun but nope i get the 12 week scan then 20 week then from 25 wks ill b scaned every 4 weeks untill baby is born to check on babys growth as my meds can cause baby to b small. i really wish i cud have a scan now. i know they was really pleased with my 6 week scan and said heartbeat is strong and i swear i read somewhere that if u c a heartbeat in early pregnancy ure at less risk of m/c. ive still got sore boobs so im hoping thats a sign all is good to. got stretching pains today to so im hoping thats another good sign. also with the tests the positive line is coming up way before the control line so surely thats got to b good. well im hoping it is. ive had no bleeding or pains but i still can not help worrying.:nope:


----------



## Rota

Hey im due feb 22nd :D Apparently our dates were wrong and we went for our 12week scan yesterday and it turns out that we were only 8+4. We are team yellow, i have even put a note on the front of my green notes stating that we do not wish to know what we are having.

Our 12 week scan is booked for 14th August :D


----------



## future hopes

oh no hun that must of been a shock thinking u were 12 weeks then bein put back. i was put back wen i had my scan i thought i was 8 weeks and due on 16th feb but they said i was only 6 weeks and due around the 23rd feb, my scan is also on 14th aug. but im really worrying something will b wrong. my 6 week sacn was all good but it seems like i been waiting forever to get to this 12 week one, and still another 4 weeks to go:wacko:
hopefully it will come round fast xx


----------



## Rota

I was all bouncy thinking i was into the 'safer zone' now ive got another 4 weeks of 'whittling'


But i will be damned where that May period went :ninja:


----------



## Kdk24

Well... Things aren't looking good!
I had to go to the ER last Monday night because of some vaginal bleeding. After hours of being poked and scanned the doc said she had some serious concerns. The fetus was measuring 5 weeks but had a heartbeat of 69 bpm. So either I have an eager beaver or a lazy baby... I'd be okay with either!
I went to my regular scheduled OB appt two days later and she was the worst! She wasn't concerned that I went to the ER nor did she care what my betas were. She sent me to get another ultrasound this week and to get blood work done that done. I neve heard anything back about my blood work from that visit.
I went for another ultrasound todayand they said my uterus is growing on schedule but the fetus had not grown at all. I have an emergancy appt tomorrow morning to get more blood work done to check my levels, but it's not looking good! 
Ugh! It's so frustrating! I took a hpt today and it came up positive right away! I haven't had any cramping or signs of a miscarriage. I wish everything would be okay! I'm a ball of nerves and poor OH had to find all this out awhile he was at work!
Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## future hopes

do u have long cycles? c thats where i went wrong if u have long cycles then ure not as far as wat u thought. my cycles are 36 days so thats why i was put back 2 weeks. its so disapointing bein put back. but i have heard wen ure 8 weeks the chance of m/c is a little less then the first 7 weeks. then at 10 weeks its even more less then at 12 weeks even more less. i just wish i cud have another scan now just to put my mind at rest but nope got to waight till the 14th:dohh:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

All being well my first scan is 14 August too - I would have loved an early scan just for reassurance but it looks like 12 weeks will be the first one.

I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Kdk24 said:


> Well... Things aren't looking good!
> I had to go to the ER last Monday night because of some vaginal bleeding. After hours of being poked and scanned the doc said she had some serious concerns. The fetus was measuring 5 weeks but had a heartbeat of 69 bpm. So either I have an eager beaver or a lazy baby... I'd be okay with either!
> I went to my regular scheduled OB appt two days later and she was the worst! She wasn't concerned that I went to the ER nor did she care what my betas were. She sent me to get another ultrasound this week and to get blood work done that done. I neve heard anything back about my blood work from that visit.
> I went for another ultrasound todayand they said my uterus is growing on schedule but the fetus had not grown at all. I have an emergancy appt tomorrow morning to get more blood work done to check my levels, but it's not looking good!
> Ugh! It's so frustrating! I took a hpt today and it came up positive right away! I haven't had any cramping or signs of a miscarriage. I wish everything would be okay! I'm a ball of nerves and poor OH had to find all this out awhile he was at work!
> Keep me in your prayers!

:hugs: and thinking of you x


----------



## GlitterandBug

AmeliePoulain said:


> All being well my first scan is 14 August too - I would have loved an early scan just for reassurance but it looks like 12 weeks will be the first one.
> 
> I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.

Same here! Busy toddler + routine = 2nd tri fast approaching!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

GlitterandBug said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> All being well my first scan is 14 August too - I would have loved an early scan just for reassurance but it looks like 12 weeks will be the first one.
> 
> I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.
> 
> Same here! Busy toddler + routine = 2nd tri fast approaching!!Click to expand...

The only downside (and not to be dismissive of anyone elses tiredness) is that I thought I knew the meaning of tired but 1st tri + 19 month old + giving up on all day time naps = more tired than I physically thought was possible :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

Kdk24 said:


> Well... Things aren't looking good!
> I had to go to the ER last Monday night because of some vaginal bleeding. After hours of being poked and scanned the doc said she had some serious concerns. The fetus was measuring 5 weeks but had a heartbeat of 69 bpm. So either I have an eager beaver or a lazy baby... I'd be okay with either!
> I went to my regular scheduled OB appt two days later and she was the worst! She wasn't concerned that I went to the ER nor did she care what my betas were. She sent me to get another ultrasound this week and to get blood work done that done. I neve heard anything back about my blood work from that visit.
> I went for another ultrasound todayand they said my uterus is growing on schedule but the fetus had not grown at all. I have an emergancy appt tomorrow morning to get more blood work done to check my levels, but it's not looking good!
> Ugh! It's so frustrating! I took a hpt today and it came up positive right away! I haven't had any cramping or signs of a miscarriage. I wish everything would be okay! I'm a ball of nerves and poor OH had to find all this out awhile he was at work!
> Keep me in your prayers!

iure in my thoughts hun and i prey everthing will b fine xxxxx


----------



## AmmCjm

Kdk24 said:


> Well... Things aren't looking good!
> I had to go to the ER last Monday night because of some vaginal bleeding. After hours of being poked and scanned the doc said she had some serious concerns. The fetus was measuring 5 weeks but had a heartbeat of 69 bpm. So either I have an eager beaver or a lazy baby... I'd be okay with either!
> I went to my regular scheduled OB appt two days later and she was the worst! She wasn't concerned that I went to the ER nor did she care what my betas were. She sent me to get another ultrasound this week and to get blood work done that done. I neve heard anything back about my blood work from that visit.
> I went for another ultrasound todayand they said my uterus is growing on schedule but the fetus had not grown at all. I have an emergancy appt tomorrow morning to get more blood work done to check my levels, but it's not looking good!
> Ugh! It's so frustrating! I took a hpt today and it came up positive right away! I haven't had any cramping or signs of a miscarriage. I wish everything would be okay! I'm a ball of nerves and poor OH had to find all this out awhile he was at work!
> Keep me in your prayers!

I will keep you in my thoughts hun!


----------



## GlitterandBug

AmeliePoulain said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> All being well my first scan is 14 August too - I would have loved an early scan just for reassurance but it looks like 12 weeks will be the first one.
> 
> I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.
> 
> Same here! Busy toddler + routine = 2nd tri fast approaching!!Click to expand...
> 
> The only downside (and not to be dismissive of anyone elses tiredness) is that I thought I knew the meaning of tired but 1st tri + 19 month old + giving up on all day time naps = more tired than I physically thought was possible :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm up in bed by 8pm most nights (altho not always asleep) after DD's bedtime - that seems to just finish me off! The days i'm not working and if we're home, I try to make DD actually nap on the bed with me so she'll sleep longer!!!! :coffee:


----------



## future hopes

AmeliePoulain said:


> All being well my first scan is 14 August too - I would have loved an early scan just for reassurance but it looks like 12 weeks will be the first one.
> 
> I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.

it just seems to b dragging for me but i think its because im worrying so much. really wish i cud snap out of it, but i just cant. had m/c s before so that makes u worry more. im trying to stay positive but its so hard, es wen i keep seeing people on here who had bad news at there 12 week scan its just so nerve wraking. xx:nope:


----------



## fides

BleedingBlack said:


> My due date changed to the 10th.

updated. :)


Rota said:


> Hey im due feb 22nd :D Apparently our dates were wrong and we went for our 12week scan yesterday and it turns out that we were only 8+4. We are team yellow, i have even put a note on the front of my green notes stating that we do not wish to know what we are having.
> 
> Our 12 week scan is booked for 14th August :D

welcome - that must be quite crazy to move so far - wow! added to first page with :yellow: :)


AmeliePoulain said:


> I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.

absolutely agree (although my baby's not a toddler yet) about time flying by, whereas last year it was day after day of a waiting and worrying game. i actually check my ticker to see how far along we are, lol, b/c i keep forgetting! :haha:


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> is anyone else worrying about the 12 week scan. im really scered wen i have mine theres gonna b something wrong. i really hate not knowing wats goin on inside me, i just cant stop worrying. and my 12 week scan is still 4 whole weeks to wait yet. really hate playing the waiting game. :wacko:

I am I haven't got a date yet


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> its the long 4 week wait that dont help either and i dont know about u ladies but the first trimester seems to b dragging on and on and on. my scan is on 14th of aug just wish i cud fast forward time. i did have a scan at 6 wks and saw heart beat but i keep worrying about goin on the 14th and them saying so sorry but ure baby died. u read so many things on hear about the 12 week scan and it just makes u worry. i even did a test today first thing to c wat it wud do and to c if i am still pregnant. the test came up dark so im preying thats a good sign that all is fine in there. my pregnancy is so high risk to so im really really shitting it and just cant relax or even get excited incase it all gets taken away, all i got is that test to giv me hope, i just dont know how im gonna cope waiting another 4 weeks it just seems so far away:wacko:

Me too I'm so worried about it because my first pg ended in miscarriage, it was before they did the 12 week scans, I didn't find out till the midwife went to listen to the heart beat and it wasn't there :I ended up having to have a d&c I was 14 weeks. So glad they do the 12 week scans now


----------



## future hopes

Serafina83 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> its the long 4 week wait that dont help either and i dont know about u ladies but the first trimester seems to b dragging on and on and on. my scan is on 14th of aug just wish i cud fast forward time. i did have a scan at 6 wks and saw heart beat but i keep worrying about goin on the 14th and them saying so sorry but ure baby died. u read so many things on hear about the 12 week scan and it just makes u worry. i even did a test today first thing to c wat it wud do and to c if i am still pregnant. the test came up dark so im preying thats a good sign that all is fine in there. my pregnancy is so high risk to so im really really shitting it and just cant relax or even get excited incase it all gets taken away, all i got is that test to giv me hope, i just dont know how im gonna cope waiting another 4 weeks it just seems so far away:wacko:
> 
> Me too I'm so worried about it because my first pg ended in miscarriage, it was before they did the 12 week scans, I didn't find out till the midwife went to listen to the heart beat and it wasn't there :I ended up having to have a d&c I was 14 weeks. So glad they do the 12 week scans nowClick to expand...

oh gosh hun thats awfull u poor thing.

looks like were all waiting together then seems nice knowing people r around the same stage as me so we can all have a moan together lol. im sure ure have a lovely healthy baba in there this time im gonna keep it all crossed for u, i prey we all get great news at our scans and that we all continue to have healthy pregnancys and healthy babies. i bet were all b on here in our 3rd trimester moaning that weve all had enough lol. watch this space lol xx:hugs:


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> its the long 4 week wait that dont help either and i dont know about u ladies but the first trimester seems to b dragging on and on and on. my scan is on 14th of aug just wish i cud fast forward time. i did have a scan at 6 wks and saw heart beat but i keep worrying about goin on the 14th and them saying so sorry but ure baby died. u read so many things on hear about the 12 week scan and it just makes u worry. i even did a test today first thing to c wat it wud do and to c if i am still pregnant. the test came up dark so im preying thats a good sign that all is fine in there. my pregnancy is so high risk to so im really really shitting it and just cant relax or even get excited incase it all gets taken away, all i got is that test to giv me hope, i just dont know how im gonna cope waiting another 4 weeks it just seems so far away:wacko:
> 
> Me too I'm so worried about it because my first pg ended in miscarriage, it was before they did the 12 week scans, I didn't find out till the midwife went to listen to the heart beat and it wasn't there :I ended up having to have a d&c I was 14 weeks. So glad they do the 12 week scans nowClick to expand...
> 
> oh gosh hun thats awfull u poor thing.
> 
> looks like were all waiting together then seems nice knowing people r around the same stage as me so we can all have a moan together lol. im sure ure have a lovely healthy baba in there this time im gonna keep it all crossed for u, i prey we all get great news at our scans and that we all continue to have healthy pregnancys and healthy babies. i bet were all b on here in our 3rd trimester moaning that weve all had enough lol. watch this space lol xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes it is nice love this thread it's really nice speaking to other people going through the same kind of things. And yes I'm sure we will be lol. I got pregnant pretty much immediately after and although it was a difficult pregnancy it ended well and I now have a lovely 7 year old daughter! So can't really complainim sure we'll all be fine doesn't stop us worrying though does it x


----------



## future hopes

i no babe pregnancy is just a big worry. but its good to know we got each other to chat to and we dont have to keep giving our OH an ear ache lol. i dont think men really understand wat us womon go through:wacko:


----------



## Murphy98

future hopes said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> All being well my first scan is 14 August too - I would have loved an early scan just for reassurance but it looks like 12 weeks will be the first one.
> 
> I am nervous but having a toddler to look after is a good distraction I guess. I remember with my daughter the wait til 12 weeks was a never ending eternity, this time the weeks are flying by.
> 
> it just seems to b dragging for me but i think its because im worrying so much. really wish i cud snap out of it, but i just cant. had m/c s before so that makes u worry more. im trying to stay positive but its so hard, es wen i keep seeing people on here who had bad news at there 12 week scan its just so nerve wraking. xx:nope:Click to expand...

I feel this way too. I just saw my family doctor today - still no word from the Obstetrician's office on my first appointment, so I asked her for a requistion so I could book my first scan. First scan is now booked for August 16th.

I asked her if I could at least hear baby with a doppler and she said you can't do that until 11 weeks (I seem to recall getting that done last pregnancy around 8 weeks but alas) - so no reassurance there either :nope:

So many losses in our group - its natural to feel nervous (but no fun).

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

oh i didnt think u cud hear heartbeat till u was much later i was 15 weeks b4 i heard my sons. i do have a midwife app on the 1st aug and ill b 10+4 i wonder if she will b able to pick up heartbeat then, that wud make me feel more confident for my scan then on the 14th aug. 
anyone no for sure wen a heartbeat can b picked up on a dopler?

ur scans just 2 days after mine hun so were around the same stage to.:thumbup:


----------



## Seity

That's a shame she wouldn't bring out the doppler. My midwife let me listen on theirs at 9 weeks, but probably only because I'd told her I'd already found it at home for the past week or so before then.


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi girls mind if i join you ? im due 27th xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

serafina83 ive also had a loss at 14 weeks but i had a 12 week scan and all was well it was like u i went to mw at 16 weeks and she couldnt find hb xx


----------



## hopingfor4

Well, I went to my first apt today and had my first ultrasound. The tech was like " Ahhhh here's baby, and Oh! There's another baby!" My husband almost passed out! So, we are having clomid twins! Both babies measured 8 weeks 5 days, so right on track!


----------



## fides

oh, wow! congrats on the twins!


----------



## Nixilix

In the uk they've stopped listening at 16 weeks too. I your Mw does listen she can't refer you as its no longer protocol to look for hb at 16 weeks.


----------



## Bumpblues82

well my last preg that ended in march this year she told me she would be listening for hb at 16 weeks has it changed since then??? my frien also had her 16 week app and they listened for it then and that was only a week or so ago x maybe just diff nhs trusts x


----------



## Vegan mum

CONGRATS on the twins! How lovely! Good luck x


----------



## AmmCjm

hopingfor4 said:


> Well, I went to my first apt today and had my first ultrasound. The tech was like " Ahhhh here's baby, and Oh! There's another baby!" My husband almost passed out! So, we are having clomid twins! Both babies measured 8 weeks 5 days, so right on track!

Congrats! That's awesome!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> oh i didnt think u cud hear heartbeat till u was much later i was 15 weeks b4 i heard my sons. i do have a midwife app on the 1st aug and ill b 10+4 i wonder if she will b able to pick up heartbeat then, that wud make me feel more confident for my scan then on the 14th aug.
> anyone no for sure wen a heartbeat can b picked up on a dopler?
> 
> ur scans just 2 days after mine hun so were around the same stage to.:thumbup:

I bought a doppler on E bay and picked up a strumming little heartbeat the day I got it in at 8 w + 3. It has been such a relief to be able to check in on the little one here and there. You just have to keep it in perspective that, at such an early time, you may not always pick it up. Sometimes it's hit or miss (so you put the doppler down and try later) and it doesn't mean there is no h/b. But as LO grows it gets easier and easier to find


----------



## PerpetualMama

hopingfor4 said:


> Well, I went to my first apt today and had my first ultrasound. The tech was like " Ahhhh here's baby, and Oh! There's another baby!" My husband almost passed out! So, we are having clomid twins! Both babies measured 8 weeks 5 days, so right on track!

Wow! Congratulations :happydance: :happydance:
My DH was quite pleased to only see one liitle bundle of joy growing. I bet he'd have hit the floor too. Best of luck, that is great! :)


----------



## babydreams85

hopingfor4 congrats on your twinies!!! Double the fun! ;) 

I got my doppler on Monday and heard the HB that day (8+4). Heard it again yesterday at 8+6. It can be really reassuring if you have had losses or are just worrying for any reason. It seems like if we can buy a $50 doppler on ebay and hear the baby at 8-10 weeks, that the doctor or midwife would have just as sensitive or MORE sensitive equipment and be able to hear it. 16 weeks or later is crazy! This is our first baby so I have no idea when they will try to listen on a doppler (I'm in the US), but I think I've heard 12 weeks. Tomorrow is my next appt but I don't think I'm technically "supposed" to have a scan. I am planning on BEGGING for one just so I can see the baby...keeping my FXed that it goes well. Even though I am hearing the HB myself now I am just nervous after my bleeding and history with losses. Trying to take DEEP breaths...:wacko:


----------



## BabyBlues05

I am due February 15th with baby #2


----------



## babydreams85

BabyBlues05 said:


> I am due February 15th with baby #2

Welcome! Someone else from NC! :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

so my OH has just gone and booked a holiday for the 13th august. its my scan on the 14th and im so worried about it because im scered something cud b wrong. ive tried phoning the scaning unit to c if i can bring my scan forward but i just no there say no and make me have the scan wen i come back waiting till the 14th is bad enough but i cant bear to wait any longer. ive left a msg for them to ring me back and now just waiting oh i prey they let me come in on the 10th or something i really dont wanna wait even longer for the scan im dreading. there taking ages to call back just wish they wud hurry up. im so nervous there gonna make me wait till i come back:nope: sorry to rant but im just so anxious about this pregnancy:nope:


----------



## babydreams85

future hopes said:


> so my OH has just gone and booked a holiday for the 13th august. its my scan on the 14th and im so worried about it because im scered something cud b wrong. ive tried phoning the scaning unit to c if i can bring my scan forward but i just no there say no and make me have the scan wen i come back waiting till the 14th is bad enough but i cant bear to wait any longer. ive left a msg for them to ring me back and now just waiting oh i prey they let me come in on the 10th or something i really dont wanna wait even longer for the scan im dreading. there taking ages to call back just wish they wud hurry up. im so nervous there gonna make me wait till i come back:nope: sorry to rant but im just so anxious about this pregnancy:nope:

Maybe you could call some other Drs offices and find one who will let you have an early scan? Then go back to your regular one for your 12 week appt?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is anyone else having trouble sleeping if its not being able to get comfy its that my brain wont switch off so tired but sleep isnt on my side


----------



## future hopes

on the 14th ill be 12+3 so even if they can bring it forward to the friday ill still b one day off 12 weeks so it wudent matter anyway. they still aint rang back. ive tried calling again but its still goin to answer phone. guess ill jujst have to sit and wait for them to call just prey they will say i can come in on fri 10th i really dont wanna wait till im 14 weeks for a scan. my partner said to lie to them and tell them were goin for 2 weeks not to sure about that tho. mind u it mite make them not want to wait that long cuz id b like 15 weeks lol. oh just want them to call me back be great if i can get in on the 10th im just so worried about that scan im like a nervous wreck lol.
i havent had any bleeding or anything but u hear so many stories about woman goin to that scan and bein told baby had stopt growing at 7 weeks. i had a scan at 6+3 and it was great saw heartbeat but i still no things can go wrong my pregnancy is high risk to so im extra ancious........:nope:


----------



## BabyBlues05

WhisperOfHope said:


> is anyone else having trouble sleeping if its not being able to get comfy its that my brain wont switch off so tired but sleep isnt on my side

I am having the same problem. If I lay on my stomach, I get nauseous. If I lay on my back, I feel like I can't breathe. And if I lay on my sides, I end up rolling onto my back or stomach. So I spend half of my night lightly sleeping, and the other half with my mind racing while wishing I could sleep.


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> is anyone else having trouble sleeping if its not being able to get comfy its that my brain wont switch off so tired but sleep isnt on my side

I was having a lot of trouble but I got one of those Boppy Prenatal pillows and it actually does help. I still wake up several times but I am able to go back to sleep easier. I also sleep with my dogs (2 Yorkies) who like to climb all over me and that doesn't help! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my hubby snores so bad so even when i do begin to fall asleep im ususly woken up again by a very loud snore:dohh: have taken to listening to my mp3 player at night some night itworks but last night:dohh:i just could not get comfy and his snoring was even worse i could hear it clearly over my music:haha:


----------



## fides

BabyBlues05 said:


> I am due February 15th with baby #2

welcome!


----------



## embo216

I still haven't got a date for my 12 week scan :wacko: Im 11 weeks on Sunday! 

For all the ladies having trouble sleeping, pregnancy cushions are fab! I wrap myself up in mine :cloud9:


----------



## Farida_2013

Wow this thread is sure hard to follow haha, I disappear for half a day and I come back with 5 pages to read! I love how many of us are due in febuary and how many of us are so active here! <3 this community hehe

All I remember from what I read is to say this: Wow Hopingfor4 CONGRATS on the twins how exciting :D

And to all of you who are having troubles with their scans my thought are with you !

Welcome to all you newcommers :D Exciting stuff and I wish us all a H&H 9 months! (or 7 :D)


----------



## future hopes

hospital rang back really thought they were gonna make me wait till i come back off holiday for my 12 week scan and she was talking about waiting till i was 15 weeks ahhhhrrrrrrr. i told her how worried i am about that scan and that theres no way i can wait that long so im booked in on 13th aug only day earlyer but its better than nothing ill b 12+2 then. were be leaving for out holiday to deven strait after my scan, so i prey its really good news then i can really enjoy my holiday without worrying:wacko:

roll on the 13th:flower: just hope my baby is ok so so soooo nervous. xx:hugs:


----------



## BabyBlues05

Okay, I feel silly for asking, but I'm not good with Internet shorthand. What do all of these abbreviations like H&H? Is there a page where I can find them?


----------



## future hopes

that means happy and healthy hunnyxxx:kiss:


----------



## Jembug

Yea one of the baby and Bump team have it? Anyone know who?

Sorry for the losses and welcome newbies xx

Had my 12 week scan today and I've gone from the 3rd Feb to the 2nd Feb :) day before my second daughters 2nd birthday!
The baby was a wiggler and we got to him/her for ages because I had a doctor learning how to scan! Just lovely x


----------



## BabyBlues05

future hopes said:


> that means happy and healthy hunnyxxx:kiss:

I feel ridiculous for not figuring that out! My body might be in its 20's, but sometimes I swear my mind is in its 40's.


----------



## smileyfaces

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

^^page with all the abbreviations on :thumbup: xxx


----------



## future hopes

Dont u worry hun im terrible with modern dat tech i cant even upload photos on here. tried and tried but its not happening lol. i must have a mind of a hundred year old lol. xx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> Yea one of the baby and Bump team have it? Anyone know who?
> 
> Sorry for the losses and welcome newbies xx
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and I've gone from the 3rd Feb to the 2nd Feb :) day before my second daughters 2nd birthday!
> The baby was a wiggler and we got to him/her for ages because I had a doctor learning how to scan! Just lovely x

congrats on ure scan hun. mines on the 13th aug im so nervous im just preying that everything is ok. we go on holiday strait after so want good news then i can enjoy my holiday without worying. all ive done so far is worry worry worry. saw my baby at 6 wks ut seems like ages ago now just prey everything is ok at that 12 week scan. x:hugs:


----------



## Sheep10

Hello Everyone :hi:

After having an age scan, I am now due Feb. 3rd :)

I'm excited to get to know everyone, this is my 2nd little one and boy is this pregnancy different !


----------



## Kdk24

Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
> The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
> It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!

Really sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

kdk24, I am so, so sorry. A million :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
> The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
> It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!

so soprry hun:cry::hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
> The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
> It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!

So sorry to hear this hun. If it helps, I too had a miscarriage in April due to chromosome abnormalities, and I get pregnant the next month right after a normal period. Good luck! XoXo


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
> The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
> It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!

:hugs: So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

BabyBlues05 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> that means happy and healthy hunnyxxx:kiss:
> 
> I feel ridiculous for not figuring that out! My body might be in its 20's, but sometimes I swear my mind is in its 40's.Click to expand...

Hey!! I resemble that^ remark! :haha: :winkwink:

(yeah, at 41 I WISH I had the body of a 20 something year old. Some stuff still looks damn good, but the girls....they'll never be the same again)


----------



## Seity

Congrats hopingfor4 - Multiples is actually my worst nightmare, so I was insanely happy to only see one baby on my scan! I know lots of ladies hope for twins, but I know I'd never be able to deal. I'm still struggling to come to terms with having a second child when we didn't want any more.

Kdk24 - Sorry for your loss, I hope you wind up back in 1st tri really soon.

I have no trouble sleeping. I sleep on my stomach, but I also have no bump. Last pregnancy I never had trouble sleeping either, although I did finally have to switch from my stomach to slightly to one side at around 30 weeks.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Really have the most intense craving for chicken burgers at the moment. 
More shockingly it's more for KFC chicken burgers, yet! the smell of them is overwhelming and i actually hate hate hate KFC with a passion! Bulk


----------



## Rota

Ugh feeling like crap :( Bin wasnt emptied on monday so cant put the rubbish outside so its sat in my kitchen and boy is it smelling up the joint. 

Been on the phone to the council monday,tuesday and thursday but still no luck.


----------



## future hopes

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
> The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
> It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!

i no hun im so so sorry:cry:


----------



## embo216

Kdk24 Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## embo216

I haven't felt sick for 2 days :happydance: Fingers crossed my nausea is coming to an end :lol:


----------



## future hopes

im still sleeping on my front to but im starting to get a belly now its just poped out but the boobs r still in the lead at the mo lol. im still ok on my front think i managed to sleep on my front last time till 4 months and i was propper showing by then to but belly wasnt hard. it gets hard wen u get further i love sleeping on my front but wen ure to big u can only sleep on one side or the other thats wen i find it hard to sleep. im just making the most of  sleeping on my tummy at the mo hehe.:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Ugh... sitting at work trying really really hard to stay awake.
I am so tired it actually hurts! Come on second trimester I
am so ready for an energy boost.


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> I haven't felt sick for 2 days :happydance: Fingers crossed my nausea is coming to an end :lol:

i had mild sickness at the begining then it faded off but now its starting up agin really noticed it today on and off all day. this happened last time got to like 9 10 weeks and was green the whole way through. felt the tiredness hit me earlier to didnt last long is was jujst about half hour of feeling really over welmingly tired. dont know why my symptoms kick in later. think id rather feel ill the first 3 months then it go rather than it hitting at 9 weeks and staying all the way through. ah well at least i know everything must b good in there if im getting sick makes me feel a little more resured till the 13th of aug and the 12 week scan. im so nervous about that. just hope everything is ok and normol. :hugs:


----------



## munchkinlove

so today i decided to use the doppler my sister gave me i was surprised when i found my little peanuts heart beat!!!!!! nice and fast....i did have to count it using my phone because its not one with a display of the heart rate just the sound.....at first i could only find mine which was around 90 then after a little moving i found the babies at a nice 160-170!!!!!!!!!!!! so exciting as ill be 9 weeks tmw!!!!!!!!!! i have my 10 week appointment next week for a pap and blood work to check for CF and to get the date of our 12 week scan!!!!!!!!! its all so exciting i feel like these last 2 weeks since we had our first scan is flying by!!!!!!!! still no bump but boy oh boy are my boobs busting out of my bra.......time to go buy the next size:)


----------



## future hopes

oh wow thats amazing i am1 day behinde u i have a midwife app on 1st aug and i was hoping i wud hear my babys heartbeat but wasnt sure if 10 weeks wud b a bit early? wud so love to hear babys heartbeat ay that app wud really put my mind at rest my 12 week scan is on 13th aug. shud my midwife b able to pick up babys heart at 10 weeks?


----------



## BabyBlues05

munchkinlove said:


> so today i decided to use the doppler my sister gave me i was surprised when i found my little peanuts heart beat!!!!!! nice and fast....i did have to count it using my phone because its not one with a display of the heart rate just the sound.....at first i could only find mine which was around 90 then after a little moving i found the babies at a nice 160-170!!!!!!!!!!!! so exciting as ill be 9 weeks tmw!!!!!!!!!! i have my 10 week appointment next week for a pap and blood work to check for CF and to get the date of our 12 week scan!!!!!!!!! its all so exciting i feel like these last 2 weeks since we had our first scan is flying by!!!!!!!! still no bump but boy oh boy are my boobs busting out of my bra.......time to go buy the next size:)

What kind of Doppler do you have? I'm really interested in purchasing one, but so far all I have found are cheap and useless products.


----------



## munchkinlove

BabyBlues05 said:


> munchkinlove said:
> 
> 
> so today i decided to use the doppler my sister gave me i was surprised when i found my little peanuts heart beat!!!!!! nice and fast....i did have to count it using my phone because its not one with a display of the heart rate just the sound.....at first i could only find mine which was around 90 then after a little moving i found the babies at a nice 160-170!!!!!!!!!!!! so exciting as ill be 9 weeks tmw!!!!!!!!!! i have my 10 week appointment next week for a pap and blood work to check for CF and to get the date of our 12 week scan!!!!!!!!! its all so exciting i feel like these last 2 weeks since we had our first scan is flying by!!!!!!!! still no bump but boy oh boy are my boobs busting out of my bra.... ...time to go buy the next size:)
> 
> What kind of Doppler do you have? I'm really interested in purchasing one, but so far all I have found are cheap and useless products.Click to expand...

its a pocket fetal doppler by Devon medical...it dosent have a heart rate display...but it works just as good i just used my phone to count it.....im not sure how much it was as my sister gave it to me. i know you can get ones for $56 with the heart rate display online.....i might get one eventually but maybe not.


----------



## munchkinlove

future hopes said:


> oh wow thats amazing i am1 day behinde u i have a midwife app on 1st aug and i was hoping i wud hear my babys heartbeat but wasnt sure if 10 weeks wud b a bit early? wud so love to hear babys heartbeat ay that app wud really put my mind at rest my 12 week scan is on 13th aug. shud my midwife b able to pick up babys heart at 10 weeks?

they might be able too.....sometimes i know its hard because its so low by your pubic bone i really had to press to hear mine and it was really low too. it dosent hurt to ask, im going to have them try when i go next week seeings how i already found it this week.


----------



## MD1223

*kdk24* - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

hopingfor4 said:


> Well, I went to my first apt today and had my first ultrasound. The tech was like " Ahhhh here's baby, and Oh! There's another baby!" My husband almost passed out! So, we are having clomid twins! Both babies measured 8 weeks 5 days, so right on track!

Fun!! That is so exciting! Haha - too funny about your DH. Are you going to find out what you are having or keep it a surprise?


----------



## MD1223

Did anyone else start feeling better at around 8.5/9 weeks? I feel so much better now. Praying it is a good thing.


----------



## MD1223

Sorry for so many posts in a row . . . but you know what's crazy? There are over 200 of us on this thread! Lots of February babies! :thumbup:


----------



## GlitterandBug

MD1223 said:


> Sorry for so many posts in a row . . . but you know what's crazy? There are over 200 of us on this thread! Lots of February babies! :thumbup:

WOW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

munchkinlove said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> oh wow thats amazing i am1 day behinde u i have a midwife app on 1st aug and i was hoping i wud hear my babys heartbeat but wasnt sure if 10 weeks wud b a bit early? wud so love to hear babys heartbeat ay that app wud really put my mind at rest my 12 week scan is on 13th aug. shud my midwife b able to pick up babys heart at 10 weeks?
> 
> they might be able too.....sometimes i know its hard because its so low by your pubic bone i really had to press to hear mine and it was really low too. it dosent hurt to ask, im going to have them try when i go next week seeings how i already found it this week.Click to expand...

i really hope she will pick it up ill be 10 weeks then be so cool if i cud hear it and it wud really put my mind at rest. xxx:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies, it's the end of the road for me. Went in for an emergency appt. this morning and there was no longer a heartbeat. The doc told me it was def. had something to do with the chromosomes. That the yolk sac and uterus were growing, but the fetus had stopped developing.:cry:
> The doc gave me a prescription to help speed up the process. Good news is, as soon as I have a normal period, which could happen this month, there's no reason we can't start trying right away.
> It was so great being a part of this thread! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!

I'm so sorry hun. :(


----------



## future hopes

nope ive started feeling worse at 8+5 felt really sicky on and off today and also the tiredness has started. my boobs r fit to burst and kill but they have been for a while now. my nausia was so bad earlier i thought i was gonna chunda all over the lap top. i had to run in kitchen and eat salty crisps and drank a glass of milk that made me feel better. b interesting to c wat tommorow brings. i was getting a bit worried becaause i didnt have meny symptoms but today even tho it was awfull i was happy to feel green makes me feel more confident about the pregnancy im so worried of m/c so having symptoms start prop at last is very welcoming:winkwink:


----------



## GlitterandBug

FINALLY seeing my midwife on Saturday - home visit to book me and plan my care/arrange my scan. Quite excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Little8a8y

Hi! My EDD is Feb. 27...so exciting!


----------



## AmmCjm

Does anyone else have a little belly starting to form? I can't tell if I am just really bloated or if its the pregnancy.


----------



## future hopes

I do everyones starting to notice and dont want everyone knowing yet. People r saying r u pregnant and im like no im constipated:haha:it shuts them up in a instance lol :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

Little8a8y said:


> Hi! My EDD is Feb. 27...so exciting!

Hay congrats and welcome to the feb love bugs. Im due the 23rd or 24th ill no more at my next scan. Xxx:kiss:


----------



## fides

so sorry, kdk


----------



## fides

welcome, sheep & little 8!


----------



## future hopes

GlitterandBug said:


> FINALLY seeing my midwife on Saturday - home visit to book me and plan my care/arrange my scan. Quite excited!! :happydance:

Ah thats great hun i first saw my midwife rite st the start and was given my notes then took us ages to go.through them all because of my health problems i saw a comsultant the following week at 6 weeks and she added to my notes because im high risk, my notes now r rather fat and very confusing but i just leave it all up to them lol. She wrote my plan of care in which felt do strange because i was so early but they had to have a plan down becsuse my pregnancy is so complicated. Really terrifies me but i know in in good hands. I c my transplant drs on monday in birmingham then i c a midwife agsin on 1st aug then scan on the13th and other tests. Then back to high risl consultant on 28th aug just all seems so crazy there b even more frequent trips to the hospital from 20 weeks and lots of scans and tests all seems so clinical this time but im glad im gonna b really closely monitered still cant help bein scered tho huh.

Oh ive really ranted on im sorry sometimes its just nice getting things off ure chest and i find womon so much more understanding. Im so thankfull for being on such a great thread all the ladies on here r all so lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## BabyBlues05

MD1223 said:


> Did anyone else start feeling better at around 8.5/9 weeks? I feel so much better now. Praying it is a good thing.

I am 9 weeks and 6 days along and for the past few days I have been feeling a lot better. My morning sickness started at 3 weeks and was severe right from the beginning. I don't know if this is just the calm before the storm, or if it's finally over.


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY seeing my midwife on Saturday - home visit to book me and plan my care/arrange my scan. Quite excited!! :happydance:
> 
> Ah thats great hun i first saw my midwife rite st the start and was given my notes then took us ages to go.through them all because of my health problems i saw a comsultant the following week at 6 weeks and she added to my notes because im high risk, my notes now r rather fat and very confusing but i just leave it all up to them lol. She wrote my plan of care in which felt do strange because i was so early but they had to have a plan down becsuse my pregnancy is so complicated. Really terrifies me but i know in in good hands. I c my transplant drs on monday in birmingham then i c a midwife agsin on 1st aug then scan on the13th and other tests. Then back to high risl consultant on 28th aug just all seems so crazy there b even more frequent trips to the hospital from 20 weeks and lots of scans and tests all seems so clinical this time but im glad im gonna b really closely monitered still cant help bein scered tho huh.
> 
> Oh ive really ranted on im sorry sometimes its just nice getting things off ure chest and i find womon so much more understanding. Im so thankfull for being on such a great thread all the ladies on here r all so lovely xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I think it's really great you're being looked after so well in your pregnancy but I understand, however much you're scanned, talked to and supported, you still feel anxious which is only natural - especially after the major surgery you went through :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Edit: Oops double post! :dohh:


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> I do everyones starting to notice and dont want everyone knowing yet. People r saying r u pregnant and im like no im constipated:haha:it shuts them up in a instance lol :thumbup:

hhahahahaha :rofl: I needed that, thank you!


----------



## future hopes

GlitterandBug said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY seeing my midwife on Saturday - home visit to book me and plan my care/arrange my scan. Quite excited!! :happydance:
> 
> Ah thats great hun i first saw my midwife rite st the start and was given my notes then took us ages to go.through them all because of my health problems i saw a comsultant the following week at 6 weeks and she added to my notes because im high risk, my notes now r rather fat and very confusing but i just leave it all up to them lol. She wrote my plan of care in which felt do strange because i was so early but they had to have a plan down becsuse my pregnancy is so complicated. Really terrifies me but i know in in good hands. I c my transplant drs on monday in birmingham then i c a midwife agsin on 1st aug then scan on the13th and other tests. Then back to high risl consultant on 28th aug just all seems so crazy there b even more frequent trips to the hospital from 20 weeks and lots of scans and tests all seems so clinical this time but im glad im gonna b really closely monitered still cant help bein scered tho huh.
> 
> Oh ive really ranted on im sorry sometimes its just nice getting things off ure chest and i find womon so much more understanding. Im so thankfull for being on such a great thread all the ladies on here r all so lovely xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's really great you're being looked after so well in your pregnancy but I understand, however much you're scanned, talked to and supported, you still feel anxious which is only natural - especially after the major surgery you went through :hugs:Click to expand...

thank u hunny i just all the worrying but like u said it is only natural i think everyone worrys high risk or not im a natural worrier to and because i got bipoler it just makes it a 100 times worse. im freeking out today because all my symptoms have stoped even tho ive read that its normol cuz the hormones go up and down. but because im me and i panic im feering the worse just wish i cud chill out more and enjoy being pregnant, i think if my midwife picks up babys heartbeat wen i go on the 1st that will really make me chill out and then id b able to look forward to the scan instead of dreading it. thank u for getting back hun, its so nice that u took time out to read my worrys bless you:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> I do everyones starting to notice and dont want everyone knowing yet. People r saying r u pregnant and im like no im constipated:haha:it shuts them up in a instance lol :thumbup:
> 
> hhahahahaha :rofl: I needed that, thank you!Click to expand...


hehehehe im glad i gave u a laugh:haha::hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello how is everyone??


----------



## future hopes

fine thank u hun hope u to r well:hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Bumpblues82 said:


> hello how is everyone??

In bed early on a Friday night waiting for a cup of tea and a Cornetto. How rock and roll is my life?? :haha:


----------



## future hopes

GlitterandBug said:


> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> hello how is everyone??
> 
> In bed early on a Friday night waiting for a cup of tea and a cornet to. How rock and roll is my life?? :haha:Click to expand...


ooooow a cup of tea that sounds nice. we got some DVDS to watch tonight just waiting for OH to return from his stinky cigeret in the garden.

think next door r having some kind of garden party they all sound very loud and pissed:haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> hello how is everyone??
> 
> In bed early on a Friday night waiting for a cup of tea and a cornet to. How rock and roll is my life?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooow a cup of tea that sounds nice. we got some DVDS to watch tonight just waiting for OH to return from his stinky cigeret in the garden.
> 
> think next door r having some kind of garden party they all sound very loud and pissed:haha:Click to expand...

:wacko: to the neighbours! Hope they don't disturb your DVD night! I love my bedtime tea - since cutting back on caffeine, I look forward to it - how sad?! :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Anyone else having some major ups and downs? I'm finding myself all over the place!


----------



## Kellen

Amen. This morning I was a complete and total wreck. Pretty sure people were avoiding me this morning at work. This afternoon I'm not super cheery, but I've moved beyond biting people's head off for looking at me funny.


----------



## future hopes

im everywhere to one min excited next crying then angry then back to crying again. its all them crazy hormones:wacko:


----------



## embo216

So glad Im not the only one! I feel bad for my 2 at the moment as my patience isn't what it used to be :( Plus with this weather we can't even use the garden!


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm nuts at the moment with pretty much anyone (except DD - she keeps me grounded!) :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

dont worry hun ur not the only one. i been so snappy lately my OH has only got to say the slightest wrong thing and i really snap at him. i was like this last time with my son. sadly all the way through. :wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I went on vacation this week for three days and every time I saw a mom and children I started to tear up because mine wernt with me lol....it was three days for goodness sake lol

I did get a great email this morning. I'm going to me testing/reviewing a crib, glider, and dresser. So with this one review all the big stuff is all taken care of lol Im over the moon excited. now I just have to make room

Oh and Im 12 weeks today!!! And its my 4 year wedding ann.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Next week is looking like it's going to be an eventful week. 10 week scan on Monday :dance: and then Adam Levine will be putting on a mini performance in the atrium at my work on Tuesday. Wonder what the rest of the week will bring. :shrug:


----------



## AmmCjm

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Next week is looking like it's going to be an eventful week. 10 week scan on Monday :dance: and then Adam Levine will be putting on a mini performance in the atrium at my work on Tuesday. Wonder what the rest of the week will bring. :shrug:

Yay for 10 week scan!!

P.S. I love Adam Levine! Enjoy!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Next week is looking like it's going to be an eventful week. 10 week scan on Monday :dance: and then Adam Levine will be putting on a mini performance in the atrium at my work on Tuesday. Wonder what the rest of the week will bring. :shrug:

So jealous - Adam Levine is in my top 5!! :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPea0903

He's sexy.


----------



## GlitterandBug

SweetPea0903 said:


> He's sexy.

Very. And my pregnancy hormones make me think he's even moreso. :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ditto


----------



## Dani402

Anyone heard anything about chamomile tea? I had a cup
This morning before googling it to find some pretty scary stuff...

Now I'm worried. Not feeling well now and hoping the single
Cup has no effect...


----------



## SweetPea0903

What kind of effects? I love chamomile


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop first time since getting preg i slept half 10 till 5 then hubby got up at 6 and i slept till 11:haha: hah in your face insomnia


----------



## SweetPea0903

https://pregnancy.ygoy.com/2010/05/25/chamomile-tea-and-pregnancy/

According to this site its ok to have a single cup a day. However, in high amounts, it may cause miscarriages.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Dani402 said:


> Anyone heard anything about chamomile tea? I had a cup
> This morning before googling it to find some pretty scary stuff...
> 
> Now I'm worried. Not feeling well now and hoping the single
> Cup has no effect...

My OBGYN only told me to avoid green tea because it inhibits the absorbtion of folic acid with all its antioxidents. I wouldn't think the one cup should harm your little one :) 
It is scarey to find out you took something or did something that you later find out could potentially have a negative effect on the baby. I love sea food and was craving clam cakes and chowder and went to the clam shack near the ocean (hour plus drive) to get some. Then a friend questions my actions saying "I thought you weren't supposed to eat shell fish during pregnancy." I got so nervous thinking I'd just poisoned the baby with mercury or something. Turns out it is ok to have in moderation if fully cooked.


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> woooop first time since getting preg i slept half 10 till 5 then hubby got up at 6 and i slept till 11:haha: hah in your face insomnia

lmao:rofl: in ure face insomnia haha i love it:hugs::laugh2:


----------



## future hopes

:happydance:yay both my tickers have moved:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> woooop first time since getting preg i slept half 10 till 5 then hubby got up at 6 and i slept till 11:haha: hah in your face insomnia
> 
> lmao:rofl: in ure face insomnia haha i love it:hugs::laugh2:Click to expand...

nausea has hit me insteadi have a tshirt wraped wround my face as EVERY smell is getting to me like a ton of bricks taken me all day to clean the kitchen due to it still only half way thru:haha::sick:


----------



## future hopes

ah i was like that the other day but ive felt fine the last few days, apart from sore boobs wen pressed. a bit of tiredness and last night my pelvis hurt alot, i had severe spd in my last pregnancy and i really dont want that back again. pelvis feel fine today tho:wacko:

i get so worried wen i stop feeling sick incase something is wrong, but been told symptom can come and go. my propper sickness with my son didnt really kick in till week 10 or 11 so im wondering if its doin that again, really thought it had started up the other day but nope felt fine the last few days. hope everything is ok:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> ah i was like that the other day but ive felt fine the last few days, apart from sore boobs wen pressed. a bit of tiredness and last night my pelvis hurt alot, i had severe spd in my last pregnancy and i really dont want that back again. pelvis feel fine today tho:wacko:
> 
> i get so worried wen i stop feeling sick incase something is wrong, but been told symptom can come and go. my propper sickness with my son didnt really kick in till week 10 or 11 so im wondering if its doin that again, really thought it had started up the other day but nope felt fine the last few days. hope everything is ok:wacko:

the nausea comes and goes withh me too the only thing thats constant is the stretching pains and sore boobies oh and tiredness! do you have any inklings onto the sex of baba? im leaning towards boy will HOPEFULLY find out september sometime:haha:


----------



## Sparkes

I know for a fact we are having a girl. I have four sisters, and DH is the only boy out of four and his dad was the only boy out of 6 so the chances are quite slim for us having a boy I think...so much so I have already started buying pink clothes. The woman in mothercare looked at me really oddly the other day when buying our pram because we choose to get it in pink rather than a unisex colour and as she knew I was only 9 weeks she thought I was nuts :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparkes said:


> I know for a fact we are having a girl. I have four sisters, and DH is the only boy out of four and his dad was the only boy out of 6 so the chances are quite slim for us having a boy I think...so much so I have already started buying pink clothes. The woman in mothercare looked at me really oddly the other day when buying our pram because we choose to get it in pink rather than a unisex colour and as she knew I was only 9 weeks she thought I was nuts :haha:

lol my mum had 2 boys and 4 girls (including my twin) but only me and my older sister lived ,bens mum had 2 girls and 1 boy my mum was one of 5 girls, and my dad was 2 boys 1 girl so i supose its just a guess on my front most of the clothes we brought when ttc are boys things :haha: our pram is second hand but my friend used it for both her kids girl and boy so we are safe there


----------



## future hopes

yeah my boobies keep hurting somedays they throb and others they just hurt wen toutched, i find they get worse in the evening. ive had waves of tiredness it like comes on for about half hour then goes then comes back, havent had it yet today tho:wacko:

well my OH thinks im having a boy but im not sure part of me thinks boy because app the alumanas pee is a boy sign i had it with our son. ive also got a small bump starting and it looks the same as our sons did, belly button high up, i do have a daughter whos 9 and with her my bump was low and belly button was low i also didnt have any sickenes. but with our son i had mild sickness on and off like now then at 11 wks i was pure green for the rest of my pregnancy, so if it goes that way again ill know its a boy. unless my body is teasing me of coarse. a boy wud b easier but because my pregnancy is high risk im not really fussed if it is a girl or boy as long as he or she is healthy. my scan will b around the end of sept beging of oct i think. mind u i c my consultant on 28th of aug and ill be about 15 weeks and she has a little scanny thing in her room so if she uses that i may b able to no the sex b4 my 20 wk scan. she told my mate she was having a boy at 15 wks and thats wat my mate had, i think with boys they can tell a little earlier but girs r harder. ooooow i just cant wait to get that far and know:flower:

my OH said i was having a boy last time and he was rite, he said girl at first with this one but a few days later he said boy. :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

my spelling is crap lol:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> my spelling is crap lol:dohh:

mine too lol dyslexia is my excuse:haha:


----------



## future hopes

check out my little bump starting. 

thats me at 8 weeks and today at 9 weeks, wat do u ladies think?:thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

my back looks really curved but its because i have a tilted pelvis:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> check out my little bump starting.
> View attachment 444021
> View attachment 444023
> 
> thats me at 8 weeks and today at 9 weeks, wat do u ladies think?:thumbup:

just one thing to say to you! skinny moo! i looked like i had a belly even b4 i got preg used to be a stick insect but then pcos took over:haha: thats a definate bump


----------



## future hopes

oh hun :haha: that made me laugh. yeah im short to only 5ft 4 so i gues it can only go outwards. i lost alot of weight after my transpalnt last year went from 91/2 stone down to 7 stone then i got to 9 stone again early this year but have lost agin since being pregnant not loads just half a stone so im about 8 and a half stone now, mind u i havent checked it for a while now so cud b a bit more now.

my friend always call me a skinny moo to but to b honest id rather b bigger id love to b really curvy i think i look like a boy lol:haha: dont like it, i want curvs. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> my spelling is crap lol:dohh:
> 
> mine too lol dyslexia is my excuse:haha:Click to expand...

mine to :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Sparkes said:


> I know for a fact we are having a girl. I have four sisters, and DH is the only boy out of four and his dad was the only boy out of 6 so the chances are quite slim for us having a boy I think...so much so I have already started buying pink clothes. The woman in mothercare looked at me really oddly the other day when buying our pram because we choose to get it in pink rather than a unisex colour and as she knew I was only 9 weeks she thought I was nuts :haha:

thats just to funny. wud of loved to of seen the mother care workers face lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> oh hun :haha: that made me laugh. yeah im short to only 5ft 4 so i gues it can only go outwards. i lost alot of weight after my transpalnt last year went from 91/2 stone down to 7 stone then i got to 9 stone again early this year but have lost agin since being pregnant not loads just half a stone so im about 8 and a half stone now, mind u i havent checked it for a while now so cud b a bit more now.
> 
> my friend always call me a skinny moo to but to b honest id rather b bigger id love to b really curvy i think i look like a boy lol:haha: dont like it, i want curvs. :hugs:

same height as me well an inch taller lol i went froma size 6 to a size 16/18 hate being biggerespecialy as was always so thin damn pcos and hormones:haha:
this is my "bump/bloat" today"
 



Attached Files:







10n5.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## future hopes

i think u look beutifull hunny, and that looks like a bump to me. u can tell because of the shape it is. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> i think u look beutifull hunny, and that looks like a bump to me. u can tell because of the shape it is. :hugs:

:haha: ty i feel fat more then anything have had a bloat/bump since 5 weeks 2 days ish:haha:


----------



## future hopes

u do not look fat hun ure like my friend shes always saying shes fat but i dont think she is i call it fulimpsious. god i cant spell lol:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> u do not look fat hun ure like my friend shes always saying shes fat but i dont think she is i call it fulimpsious. god i cant spell lol:dohh:

lol i think forme its the boobs and the bloat that make me feel chunky munkey boobs are a 34 gg:haha: god help me when milk comes in il be falling forward with all that weight


----------



## future hopes

my friends r a j cup they are huge. i was a 32dd before my op then after my op i was down to a 34a i was devastated but there now a 34 c so im slowley getting my girls back lol. thing is they look all grose and vainy at the mo ive noticed vains on my tummy to ewww i hate vains lol.:wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Do you mean voluptuous? I think i'm that (but i'm prob just fat :rofl: )


----------



## mommyof2peas

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> woooop first time since getting preg i slept half 10 till 5 then hubby got up at 6 and i slept till 11:haha: hah in your face insomnia
> 
> lmao:rofl: in ure face insomnia haha i love it:hugs::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> nausea has hit me insteadi have a tshirt wraped wround my face as EVERY smell is getting to me like a ton of bricks taken me all day to clean the kitchen due to it still only half way thru:haha::sick:Click to expand...

I read that if you take lemons and cut them up, put them in a bag you can smell them every time you feel like your going to be sick. something about the smell helps you not get sick


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mommyof2peas said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> woooop first time since getting preg i slept half 10 till 5 then hubby got up at 6 and i slept till 11:haha: hah in your face insomnia
> 
> lmao:rofl: in ure face insomnia haha i love it:hugs::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> nausea has hit me insteadi have a tshirt wraped wround my face as EVERY smell is getting to me like a ton of bricks taken me all day to clean the kitchen due to it still only half way thru:haha::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I read that if you take lemons and cut them up, put them in a bag you can smell them every time you feel like your going to be sick. something about the smell helps you not get sickClick to expand...

i would try that but even lemon makes me feel sick:haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sparkes said:


> I know for a fact we are having a girl. I have four sisters, and DH is the only boy out of four and his dad was the only boy out of 6 so the chances are quite slim for us having a boy I think...so much so I have already started buying pink clothes. The woman in mothercare looked at me really oddly the other day when buying our pram because we choose to get it in pink rather than a unisex colour and as she knew I was only 9 weeks she thought I was nuts :haha:

LOL Thats what I thought too! Hubby has 2 brothers. Hubby had 2 sons with his first wife, and our 1st was a boy. My DH brother has two boys. I thought I was doomed to boys. but our youngest is a little girl :) so it does happen!!!


----------



## future hopes

GlitterandBug said:


> Do you mean voluptuous? I think i'm that (but i'm prob just fat :rofl: )


yeah thats wat i ment my spelling is the worlds worse:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: first time since my bfp ive managed to eat carrots!:haha:


----------



## BabyBlues05

Today I found out that my OBGYN offers DNA gender testing at the 12 week appointment! I really want to do it because I am very impatient and want to know what my little love will be. Besides, I'm going to be poked and prodded for hours anyway for the tests to make sure I'm healthy and the genetic testing for the baby... So I might as well go for it right? Has anyone else had gender DNA testing done?


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Do you mean voluptuous? I think i'm that (but i'm prob just fat :rofl: )
> 
> 
> yeah thats wat i ment my spelling is the worlds worse:dohh:Click to expand...

I knew what you meant :thumbup:


----------



## sara1786

BabyBlues05 said:


> Today I found out that my OBGYN offers DNA gender testing at the 12 week appointment! I really want to do it because I am very impatient and want to know what my little love will be. Besides, I'm going to be poked and prodded for hours anyway for the tests to make sure I'm healthy and the genetic testing for the baby... So I might as well go for it right? Has anyone else had gender DNA testing done?

I haven't done it but am considering it. I have no patience and really want to know as soon as possible. haha. but, our next appointment isn't until 14 weeks so we might be able to tell gender that ultrasound anyway.. :shrug:


----------



## future hopes

that gender test sounds cool id so have it if they offered me it but they dont do that at my hospital, i dont even know if they do it in the uk. looks like ill have to wait for the 20 week scan :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

:blush:


GlitterandBug said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Do you mean voluptuous? I think i'm that (but i'm prob just fat :rofl: )
> 
> 
> yeah thats wat i ment my spelling is the worlds worse:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I knew what you meant :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> that gender test sounds cool id so have it if they offered me it but they dont do that at my hospital, i dont even know if they do it in the uk. looks like ill have to wait for the 20 week scan :wacko:

Same here - they don't offer it with me unless it's an amniocentesis. I'm finding out at 17 weeks - TOO impatient!!! :blush:

Are you thinking boy or girl? I was thinking girl but all of a sudden i've completely changed to boy!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I usually don't mind the vivid dreams I have been having this pregnancy but I woke up panicked this morning because I dreamt I was having a mc during a tornado. The first thing I did when I woke up is looked out the window to make sure a tornado was not ravaging my neighborhood and then ran to the washroom to make sure I was not bleeding. Yikes it was a scary dream.


----------



## future hopes

GlitterandBug said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> that gender test sounds cool id so have it if they offered me it but they dont do that at my hospital, i dont even know if they do it in the uk. looks like ill have to wait for the 20 week scan :wacko:
> 
> Same here - they don't offer it with me unless it's an amniocentesis. I'm finding out at 17 weeks - TOO impatient!!! :blush:
> 
> Are you thinking boy or girl? I was thinking girl but all of a sudden i've completely changed to boy!!Click to expand...

im thinkink girl but i thought that last time and it was a boy. i have had a few boy signs oh i cant wait to find out:thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I usually don't mind the vivid dreams I have been having this pregnancy but I woke up panicked this morning because I dreamt I was having a mc during a tornado. The first thing I did when I woke up is looked out the window to make sure a tornado was not ravaging my neighborhood and then ran to the washroom to make sure I was not bleeding. Yikes it was a scary dream.


i been having crazy dreams think its normol hun. i dreamt i was bleeding a few night ago but i wasnt :wacko: thank god:kiss:


----------



## babydreams85

Does anyone that has a doppler use it every day? I am a little scared of using it so often, but most everything I read says it's safe. It's so reassuring to hear this LO's HB after my losses...but maybe I should cut it down to a couple times per week?


----------



## Dani402

I didn't buy one cuz many people brought up idea anything up there has the potential to introduce air and bacteria to baby... Would live the reassurance of hearing hb at home, but don't wanna introduce unnecessary risks...


----------



## babydreams85

Dani402 said:


> I didn't buy one cuz many people brought up idea anything up there has the potential to introduce air and bacteria to baby... Would live the reassurance of hearing hb at home, but don't wanna introduce unnecessary risks...

Are you thinking of a vaginal ultrasound probe? This is just a doppler I'm talking about...that you use on your abdomen to hear the HB. You definitely don't put anything inside you and no I wouldn't do that either if that's how you were supposed to use it. :wacko:


----------



## staybeautiful

babydreams85 said:


> Does anyone that has a doppler use it every day? I am a little scared of using it so often, but most everything I read says it's safe. It's so reassuring to hear this LO's HB after my losses...but maybe I should cut it down to a couple times per week?

I got the Sonoline B doppler yesterday, and it works really well! I only found LO's heartbeat twice, and just for a few seconds each time, it was almost like if I wasn't paying attention I'd have missed it. How soon did you start getting a good detection?
I'm not worried about using it every day, since I've got it, even though I had some trouble figuring out how it worked to start with, I've chilled out so much.


----------



## Bumpblues82

some ones having a bbq and the smell is filling my house and making me feel ill :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

staybeautiful said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone that has a doppler use it every day? I am a little scared of using it so often, but most everything I read says it's safe. It's so reassuring to hear this LO's HB after my losses...but maybe I should cut it down to a couple times per week?
> 
> I got the Sonoline B doppler yesterday, and it works really well! I only found LO's heartbeat twice, and just for a few seconds each time, it was almost like if I wasn't paying attention I'd have missed it. How soon did you start getting a good detection?
> I'm not worried about using it every day, since I've got it, even though I had some trouble figuring out how it worked to start with, I've chilled out so much.Click to expand...

Me!! I do! I have the Sonoline B too and it's amazing. Had a couple of times where I couldn't find the HB for a while so I took a break and went back to it. After MMC's, to hear the HB everyday really reassures me and i've not read anything to make me think daily use (as long as it's not for long periods) is dangerous! x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have an angel sounds one but im considering selling it and getting a sonoline b but gonna wait till after my scan on wed :)


----------



## Serafina83

Bumpblues82 said:


> serafina83 ive also had a loss at 14 weeks but i had a 12 week scan and all was well it was like u i went to mw at 16 weeks and she couldnt find hb xx

Sorry hunni it's horrible ain't it. We are due same day I'm 27th:)


----------



## Serafina83

Nixilix said:


> In the uk they've stopped listening at 16 weeks too. I your Mw does listen she can't refer you as its no longer protocol to look for hb at 16 weeks.

I live in uk. Loads of my friends are pregnant or have just had baby's and they all had mw listen for heartbeat at 16 weeks


----------



## Sparkes

I am so confused ladies...

I went on alterna tickers and put in my due date (Feb 15) and then went on baby gaga for another ticker, but in my due date and it says im 10w 2 days, when im 10w 1 day 

:wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sparkes said:


> I am so confused ladies...
> 
> I went on alterna tickers and put in my due date (Feb 15) and then went on baby gaga for another ticker, but in my due date and it says im 10w 2 days, when im 10w 1 day
> 
> :wacko:

Make sure to check the time zone :) That will add or subtract a day to your ticker :)


----------



## babydreams85

staybeautiful said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone that has a doppler use it every day? I am a little scared of using it so often, but most everything I read says it's safe. It's so reassuring to hear this LO's HB after my losses...but maybe I should cut it down to a couple times per week?
> 
> I got the Sonoline B doppler yesterday, and it works really well! I only found LO's heartbeat twice, and just for a few seconds each time, it was almost like if I wasn't paying attention I'd have missed it. How soon did you start getting a good detection?
> I'm not worried about using it every day, since I've got it, even though I had some trouble figuring out how it worked to start with, I've chilled out so much.Click to expand...

I also have Sonoline B 3mhz and I got it last Monday and found the HB that day. I was 8+4 the day I got the doppler so I'm not sure if I could have found it earlier or not? I have heard it every day since, sometimes I find it in about 10 seconds and sometimes it takes a couple minutes. Sometimes baby seems to be trying to hide from the doppler LOL and other times he/she just sits in the perfect place! It seems to be getting louder when I do find it and baby is moving higher up slowly.


----------



## Nixilix

Serafina83 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> In the uk they've stopped listening at 16 weeks too. I your Mw does listen she can't refer you as its no longer protocol to look for hb at 16 weeks.
> 
> I live in uk. Loads of my friends are pregnant or have just had baby's and they all had mw listen for heartbeat at 16 weeksClick to expand...

Yeah some do it but it's no longer in the guidelines. Depends on your Mw really. I had it done at 16 wk with my 1st (2 yrs ago) but was told at booking in that she won't check it at 16. 

If they do check for it and can't find it ten they cannot refer you for scan. Just depends on the trust and midwife I suppose.


----------



## Bumpblues82

my mw runs a clinic from 14 weeks every friday you can just turn up and have a listen :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

why would the MW in the UK not check HB at 16 weeks? If your not getting a scan for a while how are they to know everything is ok? Here in the US my doc checks HB every time. Im just confused on what it would hurt, and wouldnt even do good?


----------



## staybeautiful

babydreams85 said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone that has a doppler use it every day? I am a little scared of using it so often, but most everything I read says it's safe. It's so reassuring to hear this LO's HB after my losses...but maybe I should cut it down to a couple times per week?
> 
> I got the Sonoline B doppler yesterday, and it works really well! I only found LO's heartbeat twice, and just for a few seconds each time, it was almost like if I wasn't paying attention I'd have missed it. How soon did you start getting a good detection?
> I'm not worried about using it every day, since I've got it, even though I had some trouble figuring out how it worked to start with, I've chilled out so much.Click to expand...
> 
> I also have Sonoline B 3mhz and I got it last Monday and found the HB that day. I was 8+4 the day I got the doppler so I'm not sure if I could have found it earlier or not? I have heard it every day since, sometimes I find it in about 10 seconds and sometimes it takes a couple minutes. Sometimes baby seems to be trying to hide from the doppler LOL and other times he/she just sits in the perfect place! It seems to be getting louder when I do find it and baby is moving higher up slowly.Click to expand...

Brilliant! I think baby is still really low down in me, I'm 9w tomorrow, and I can pick up my own hb really easily (displays as 70 and sounds like 'wop wop wop'), what I think must be the placenta (displays as 120-125 and sounds like 'wa-op wa-op wa-op') and I've had readings of 150-170 but never heard the baby's hb for more than a second or 2, even if it displays the numbers for longer. I'm getting those readings right at the edge of my pubic bone, but not always, it's like the placenta gets in the way, if that makes sense?


----------



## Seity

I have the angelsounds and use it every day. It's fab. Used it every day with my son too. I found it for the first time at 7+6. I didn't get it until 9 weeks with my son, so heard it everyday from 9 weeks with him.


----------



## Bumpblues82

with the angelsounds i can only hear placenta and my heartbeat thru my arteries :/ although im quite chubby and its still early days x


----------



## BabyBlues05

What is the best at home Doppler for a chubbier woman?


----------



## GlitterandBug

BabyBlues05 said:


> What is the best at home Doppler for a chubbier woman?

I've got a bit of a chubby stomach and the Sonoline B works fine :thumbup:


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

I haven't been here for ages! Anyone else struggling with their changing body? I haven't gained anything since my pre-pregnancy weight but I defo look and feel bigger and flabbier. I'm not loving this stage. I don't look pregnant, just like I've eaten too much rubbish. Ugh. I'm going to start walking more but it doesn't feel like proper exercise. How are you guys doing?


----------



## Jembug

Me me me, hate hate hate this part of pregnancy! Not gained weight but look bloated and feel rubbish about myself! Love the thought of a baby in my tummy but not my body. This is my third and I'm worried how my body will cope and look after?

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## gflady

Jembug said:


> Me me me, hate hate hate this part of pregnancy! Not gained weight but look bloated and feel rubbish about myself! Love the thought of a baby in my tummy but not my body. This is my third and I'm worried how my body will cope and look after?
> 
> Hope your all well xxx

I'm so glad I'm not the only one. It sucks doesn't it. I feel guilty for feeling this way but I just want to skip this fat stage and get to the proper bump bit which is ages away! Husband doesn't understand and says I just have to deal with it. I'm used to being able to diet and increase my exercise whenever I want and I hate that I can't do that now that I'm pregnant.

xxx


----------



## Sparkes

MEMEMEME! And I have to wear a bikini in a few weeks in Florida :( I might see if they make those all in one sunsuits for adults and get a matching one like DDs :haha:


----------



## Murphy98

OLIVE!!!!!!:bunny:

I do feel like the only one here who's not going to get to hear a heartbeat until the 12 week scan.....if I can find a reasonably priced Doppler I might go that route. All I can do for now is assume there isn't a problem (well hope anyway).


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Murphy98 said:


> OLIVE!!!!!!:bunny:
> 
> I do feel like the only one here who's not going to get to hear a heartbeat until the 12 week scan.....if I can find a reasonably priced Doppler I might go that route. All I can do for now is assume there isn't a problem (well hope anyway).

we cant afford a doppler either but HOPEFULLY get to hear hb on tuesday at our scan just really hope everything is still ok in there


----------



## SweetPea0903

Sparkes said:


> MEMEMEME! And I have to wear a bikini in a few weeks in Florida :( I might see if they make those all in one sunsuits for adults and get a matching one like DDs :haha:

They have tankinis... That's what I wear when I'm feeling chubby. Its a bikini but covers most of your belly. Basically just shows right below the belly button and down.

They also have those monokinis, but they don't always look flattering. Depends on the person.


----------



## babydreams85

BabyBlues05 said:


> What is the best at home Doppler for a chubbier woman?

Oh goodness, I am not trim by any means LOL. The Sonoline B 3mhz works just fine for me. They say the 2mhz works better for "plus size" women but I have both (2mhz and 3mhz) and I still can't hear anything with the 2 yet. I think I'm going to resell the 2 on ebay because I really don't need this many dopplers! I actually have three (one of mine is really old)!!! :wacko: The only one I can hear baby on right now is the 3mhz Sonoline.


----------



## babydreams85

I am getting these severe pubic bone pains some days...really hurts. :( My MS is starting to come and go now though, instead of having constant nausea, so that's a good thing!!! ;) I'm more exhausted and needing A LOT of naps!! 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## gflady

My MS is defo improving. But I'm still so tired and hormonal! One minute I feel "normal" and the next minute I'm either moody, depressed or in tears. I think I'm losing the plot.


----------



## embo216

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon hun. I've had terrible sickness all day and all last night :(


----------



## MD1223

I definitely hear you about the body thing. I'm not eating any more than normal and only exercising a little bit less but my mid section looks SO much bigger, except there is no proper bump - just looks a lot fatter, even in areas that can't have anything to do with growing uterus. Oh well. Soon enough we'll have proper bumps. 

I broke down and bought a Bella band yesterday b/c my jeans are already uncomfortably tight. 

Otherwise, feeling pretty good. Just counting the days until my next appt - 11 days! 

I hope everyone is having a good wknd. :hug:


----------



## embo216

I went to a family BBQ yesterday and my mum had told everyone I was pregnant :( Cue everyone telling me I was really big for 11 weeks :grr:


----------



## Farida_2013

gflady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't been here for ages! Anyone else struggling with their changing body? I haven't gained anything since my pre-pregnancy weight but I defo look and feel bigger and flabbier. I'm not loving this stage. I don't look pregnant, just like I've eaten too much rubbish. Ugh. I'm going to start walking more but it doesn't feel like proper exercise. How are you guys doing?

Oh Gosh yes! It looks like I have been overdoing junk food! I want a clear bump and to keep my figure

but huny, I posted a thread about Pregnancy Yoga it made me feel muuuuch better and energetic and less hormonal and more like I am toning up around my pregnancy :) Try it out! Ive also posted a Youtube video to try there!


----------



## sara1786

Farida_2013 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't been here for ages! Anyone else struggling with their changing body? I haven't gained anything since my pre-pregnancy weight but I defo look and feel bigger and flabbier. I'm not loving this stage. I don't look pregnant, just like I've eaten too much rubbish. Ugh. I'm going to start walking more but it doesn't feel like proper exercise. How are you guys doing?
> 
> Oh Gosh yes! It looks like I have been overdoing junk food! I want a clear bump and to keep my figure
> 
> but huny, I posted a thread about Pregnancy Yoga it made me feel muuuuch better and energetic and less hormonal and more like I am toning up around my pregnancy :) Try it out! Ive also posted a Youtube video to try there!Click to expand...

my sister in law got me into pregnancy yoga, too! it's a perfect thing to keep you limber & feeling good throughout the pregnancy. In the USA they have pregnancy yoga classes- I am sure they have them where you are too. But, we can't afford those right now so I just bought a DVD with them and try to do it every morning... takes it week by week through the pregnancy.


----------



## Blue_bear

Can i join here?? due in Feb (not 100% on dates yet!) got my scan on Tuesday though. Not seen or heard my bean yet!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Blue_bear said:


> Can i join here?? due in Feb (not 100% on dates yet!) got my scan on Tuesday though. Not seen or heard my bean yet!

Congrats and welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## nalurose

I don't hear mine till my 12 week exam which is this Friday as well. I figure, there's really nothing I can do either way so I'm just relaxed cause there is no reason to worry.


----------



## Bumpblues82

im getting nervous for my scan on wed ill be 9 weeks i had one last week and at 5 weeks and 5 days but im terrified still :( ive had ms all the way thru that comes and goes and at the min its gone lol i still feel ill when i smell things cooking and stuff and have other symptoms just terrified of hearing the no heartbeat :( my last loss happened at 10 and a half weeks and my ms just vanished :/ im on progesterone so i just praying that it works or will be my 7th loss x


----------



## Peachypoo

I'm 12 weeks havnt heard or seen baby, I'm assuming alls well!! 

Can u imagine if it's all been in my head??? (was joking bout it today).. What If I'm not even pregnant??


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am not nesting yet as I have been far to tired to do much but I think the hubby has started to. :haha:
He spent all day doing things around the house I have been asking him
to do for 2 years now. :happydance:


----------



## gflady

I've got my first midwife appointment today, woo woo! Hopefully that means I should get my first scan appt soon, the wait is driving me around the bend. On the downside, I've woken up full of cold. My head and sinuses are killing. Can we take anything for colds?


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies, do you know when is the placenta suppose to take over because some say at 12 weeks and others say at 16 weeks :( i am still on progesterone suppositories till placenta takes over. 

i want to buy a pregnancy journal and diary. can you suggest any?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies, do you know when is the placenta suppose to take over because some say at 12 weeks and others say at 16 weeks :( i am still on progesterone suppositories till placenta takes over.
> 
> i want to buy a pregnancy journal and diary. can you suggest any?

i THINK its 12 weeks im on progesterone too and at my las appointment she told me to take this pack until was gone il be 12 weeks then, got my scan tomorrow so will find out


----------



## Angelinheaven

some ladies said that the placenta doesnt take over in a day.. so maybe it starts at 12 weeks and ends at 16 weeks. i think by 16 weeks, we should be fine and off progesterone too :) 

good luck hon xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Y specialist told me it takes over in week 9 and 10 and they keep u on progesterone longer as a precaution :) 


Ugh! I'm taking my ds and my lil bro and sis to farm today and ms decides to come back lol :/ I know I have to keep away from the animals lol another reason for the ugh is my friend on fb who is about 20 weeks plus and complaining that she can't use the thing she wanted to stop smoking and has no will power... I feel like putting how about just thinking what u are doing to the baby every time u smoke grr!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelinheaven said:


> some ladies said that the placenta doesnt take over in a day.. so maybe it starts at 12 weeks and ends at 16 weeks. i think by 16 weeks, we should be fine and off progesterone too :)
> 
> good luck hon xxx

you too hun imhoping its 12 weeks as can't afford to keep getting the meds needed:haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies! Hope all is well?

Got my scan date through - 8th August. It's a bit later than normal because of previous losses at 10/11 weeks so my lovely midwife said there would be no harm in waiting. I'll be just over 13 weeks (as I was with DD) :thumbup:

Having a terrible flare up of my IBS for nearly a week. Had a trip to my Drs today as it's so bad - he's worried it might be something 'inflammatory' so have had to have blood tests and send a 'sample' :nope: He assured me that the baby will be totally fine tho which is good!


----------



## Biddles

I'm due Feb 2nd!! Too excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## embo216

Biddles said:


> I'm due Feb 2nd!! Too excited!!!:happydance:

Congratulations and welcome :hi: Is this little one your first? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone got any spare energy they can send me ive been seriously bad with the housework as been feeling yucky but mil is coming tomoz so i need to try get it at least some order and need to start packing boxes as we move in sept:dohh:


----------



## Best step mum

Hi Everyone,

I am really excited today, I have hit the 12 week mark and my energy levels seem to be getting back to normal, slight nausea but after the last few weeks of constant nausea, dealing with this will be a walk in the park!

We had a look at prams (strollers) on sat and I fell in love with the iCandy Strawberry, I didnt love the price though, but my mum and dad are buying it and they said that we can have whichever one we want. Does anyone have any experience of iCandy? What are they like for practicality etc?


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies well all symptoms seem to b gone and im worrying like mad the only thing ive had is slight sore boobs and had a few nose bleeds also been having a little pelvic pain but no sickness at all:wacko:
mind u with my son it didnt really kick in till week 10 or 11 so hopefully its doin the same. the only thing i will say is i look huge ive really really poped out today and look 4 months im really wondering if im a little bit more further than they think? will have to wait for my scan on the 13th to find out still seems like a lifetime away:growlmad:

off to birmingham today thats where my liver transplant was done and i have to go there evey other month to c the consultant and have my bloods done. i havent been there since ive been pregnant but they do know im pregnant so they wont go mad. im very interested to c wat there gonna say. wud love for them to listen to babys heart but there only liver specelists so they wont b checking baby at all:wacko:

got midwife next wed 1st aug and ill b almost 11 weeks so im preying ill hear babys heartbeat then, wud really put my mind at rest for the 12 week scan, im just so worried theres gonna b something wrong:nope:
anyhow hope all u other ladies r doing good :hugs:


----------



## mummy6445

due the 9th feb second baby :)


----------



## future hopes

yay and welcome hunny oh and congrats:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im really nervouse about my scan tomorrow keep having dreams of it not being good :shrug: was trying to work out if it will be vaginalor abdo so checked her website and says up until 12 weeks its vaginal so im used to them have had so many the past 2 years:haha: dildo cam as i call it, just really hope everything is still ok with bobble and he/she has grown nice and strong since last time, think il have no finger nails left come 3.30 tomoz:haha: i really hope she lets us hear the heartbeat havent heard it yet and i pretended i could see it last time just so i never looked silly ben saw it i didnt:shrug: was too small


----------



## embo216

SO angry, rang my ultrasound department to try and see when my scan is booked for and my bloody Doctor hasn't faxed over anything so Im not even on the system!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> SO angry, rang my ultrasound department to try and see when my scan is booked for and my bloody Doctor hasn't faxed over anything so Im not even on the system!

thats really bad thats the one thing im glad im not in uk for we get our scan dates etc the day we are at the doc id be making a complaint:growlmad:


----------



## gflady

embo216 said:


> SO angry, rang my ultrasound department to try and see when my scan is booked for and my bloody Doctor hasn't faxed over anything so Im not even on the system!

Nightmare! That's so annoying. I've just been for my booking appt with the MW. They should be sending my scan date in the post. Hope it's soon! Tired of trying to hide my pregnancy, espesh now as I'm showing a bit. x


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello Everyone!

Hope you all had a good weekend! Welcome to all the new members!!! :)

I am getting so anxious about my scan on Wednesday, I just hope all is well and that I can soon tell people. I am really ready to shout it out and let everyone know :)

Also I never really had any nausea but lately its starting to kick in which seems weird to me, but I suppose it had to happen at some point. At least I am not vomiting I guess. :)


----------



## Farida_2013

gflady said:


> I've got my first midwife appointment today, woo woo! Hopefully that means I should get my first scan appt soon, the wait is driving me around the bend. On the downside, I've woken up full of cold. My head and sinuses are killing. Can we take anything for colds?

Oh yes, I had a cold last week, I kept looking at what I could take but there is nothing I cold recommend unless you go to a doctor and get it specifically prescribed.. Let me know how you feel now! :hugs:



Biddles said:


> I'm due Feb 2nd!! Too excited!!!:happydance:

Oooo Congrats Biddles!! :D 



WhisperOfHope said:


> anyone got any spare energy they can send me ive been seriously bad with the housework as been feeling yucky but mil is coming tomoz so i need to try get it at least some order and need to start packing boxes as we move in sept:dohh:

Oh please send some my way too! Any energy I had Ispent doing Yoga and I am done!!!!! 



mummy6445 said:


> due the 9th feb second baby :)

Yaaaay Grats!



embo216 said:


> SO angry, rang my ultrasound department to try and see when my scan is booked for and my bloody Doctor hasn't faxed over anything so Im not even on the system!

I am so surprised at how the UK deals with pregnant women, seriously, you have late U/S, late appointments, nothing is organsied and they really dont care unless you are bleeding out... its outrageous. I used to live in the UK thank God not anymore...

In Germany they are sooooo attentive. so far, they have agreed to help me through any worries I had..


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> I've got my first midwife appointment today, woo woo! Hopefully that means I should get my first scan appt soon, the wait is driving me around the bend. On the downside, I've woken up full of cold. My head and sinuses are killing. Can we take anything for colds?

The best thing that I have found for a cold - I dont like taking painkillers etc at all (even when not pregnant) is to drink hot water with honey and lemon. I had to make it for OH last week as he had a cold and he said that it worked for him too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> I've got my first midwife appointment today, woo woo! Hopefully that means I should get my first scan appt soon, the wait is driving me around the bend. On the downside, I've woken up full of cold. My head and sinuses are killing. Can we take anything for colds?
> 
> Oh yes, I had a cold last week, I kept looking at what I could take but there is nothing I cold recommend unless you go to a doctor and get it specifically prescribed.. Let me know how you feel now! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Biddles said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Feb 2nd!! Too excited!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo Congrats Biddles!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> anyone got any spare energy they can send me ive been seriously bad with the housework as been feeling yucky but mil is coming tomoz so i need to try get it at least some order and need to start packing boxes as we move in sept:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please send some my way too! Any energy I had Ispent doing Yoga and I am done!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mummy6445 said:
> 
> 
> due the 9th feb second baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaay Grats!
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> SO angry, rang my ultrasound department to try and see when my scan is booked for and my bloody Doctor hasn't faxed over anything so Im not even on the system!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so surprised at how the UK deals with pregnant women, seriously, you have late U/S, late appointments, nothing is organsied and they really dont care unless you are bleeding out... its outrageous. I used to live in the UK thank God not anymore...
> 
> In Germany they are sooooo attentive. so far, they have agreed to help me through any worries I had..Click to expand...

where abouts are you in germany?


----------



## GlitterandBug

UK isn't great but it isn't that bad. They're just so understaffed and pushed which sucks but I find that they do their best. It is frustrating that we end up chasing them to sort out scans and care but sometimes, once you're seen, it works out well. I've only just seen my MW and despite only just booking in at 11 weeks, she's sorted out my care and plan pretty much all the way through now :thumbup:


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> where abouts are you in germany?

I am in Weinheim near Heidelberg! Kind of far from you it seems :( 



GlitterandBug said:


> UK isn't great but it isn't that bad. They're just so understaffed and pushed which sucks but I find that they do their best. It is frustrating that we end up chasing them to sort out scans and care but sometimes, once you're seen, it works out well. I've only just seen my MW and despite only just booking in at 11 weeks, she's sorted out my care and plan pretty much all the way through now :thumbup:

I guess it just depends on which area you are in too!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Have a doc appointment today. I hope I'll be able to set up my 12 week scan. 

Somewhere in the last week the belly decided to REALLY come out. The down side to having baby number 4 lol I feel like Ill be a cow by the time this one is done.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Baby number 4 just over 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Farida_2013

What a gorgeous bump Mummyof2peas!


----------



## Biddles

Yes, my first baby, I miscarried at the end of April so it's been a tad stressful. Just had my 12 week scan on the 19th and all is well, so starting to relax a bit now. I can't stop looking at the scan picture! It just looks so cute already!


----------



## Farida_2013

Biddles said:


> Yes, my first baby, I miscarried at the end of April so it's been a tad stressful. Just had my 12 week scan on the 19th and all is well, so starting to relax a bit now. I can't stop looking at the scan picture! It just looks so cute already!

I am so happy for you Biddles :D How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Biddles

embo216 said:


> SO angry, rang my ultrasound department to try and see when my scan is booked for and my bloody Doctor hasn't faxed over anything so Im not even on the system!

This happened to me with my first pregnancy, and took me ages to get to the bottom of it. Hopefully now you'll get sorted ASAP. They don't always seem to appreciate how stressful and important that first scan is! Good luck x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> where abouts are you in germany?
> 
> I am in Weinheim near Heidelberg! Kind of far from you it seems :(
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> UK isn't great but it isn't that bad. They're just so understaffed and pushed which sucks but I find that they do their best. It is frustrating that we end up chasing them to sort out scans and care but sometimes, once you're seen, it works out well. I've only just seen my MW and despite only just booking in at 11 weeks, she's sorted out my care and plan pretty much all the way through now :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it just depends on which area you are in too!Click to expand...

most the people on this forum in germany are really far away from essen:haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

That's if there are any people from Germany except us hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> That's if there are any people from Germany except us hehe

there is a thread in local buddies quite a few ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/local-buddies/57310-germany.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just tried to eat my dinner but have terrible indigestion so couldnt eat it in agony with it:nope:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oooo wow never saw that! thanks!

Oh and I am so sorry you are feeling icky :( *hugs* from me all the way south :hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Had my appt this morning 4 weeks after my scan. No scan today, since I wasn't having any problems. They did find the heartbeat pretty quickly, and I got to listen. It was about 170...was told that was good! Guess somebody's really in there! Wow! :haha:

Got a better idea what to expect going forward...Next appt is in 5 weeks, again just check-up and listening for heartbeat. Another 5 weeks will be my next scan, checking measurements, etc...

Oh, also gained about 4-5 pounds over last 4 weeks. I already knew that as my jeans don't fit anymore, but dr was pleased as I was a bit underweight.

Relieved it was a positive appt!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats, Biddles and other new ladies! Welcome!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just got back from the Doctors. He couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler So he did a ultra sound. Not a very good one but we saw the baby moving around. He still couldnt manage to pin point a heart beat, But like I said we saw s/he moving. I sure hope everything is ok in there
should get a better Ultra sound in a week or so


----------



## Farida_2013

Kitty_love said:


> Had my appt this morning 4 weeks after my scan. No scan today, since I wasn't having any problems. They did find the heartbeat pretty quickly, and I got to listen. It was about 170...was told that was good! Guess somebody's really in there! Wow! :haha:
> 
> Got a better idea what to expect going forward...Next appt is in 5 weeks, again just check-up and listening for heartbeat. Another 5 weeks will be my next scan, checking measurements, etc...
> 
> Oh, also gained about 4-5 pounds over last 4 weeks. I already knew that as my jeans don't fit anymore, but dr was pleased as I was a bit underweight.
> 
> Relieved it was a positive appt!

I am so so so happy to hear this Kitty :happydance: What a lovely appointment! I wish they would have given you a scan, I would always want to see Beany! But great news though YAY


----------



## Seity

Kitty_love - great heart rate and yay on the weight gain. I'm trying to gain, but only up 1.5 lbs so far. Probably didn't help that I lost 2 lbs straight off the bat and had to gain it back. (I'm also underweight)


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies,

I went for my 12 week scan on Thursday and was put forward to 13 weeks. 

So I am now January 26th but gonna stay on here and stalk if you don't mind? Got to know you all and love reading your stories xx


----------



## Seity

oorweeistyin - Might as well stay, you might go overdue and have a Feb baby anyway. :thumbup:
Honestly, I suspect I'll go early and end up with an end of Jan baby myself.


----------



## gflady

Thanks for the cold advice ladies! It's been improving over the day and I can't figure out if it's hayfever or a cold! The pollen count is soooo high at the mo. 

Latest pregnancy symptom- feeling ridiculously full after eating a normal amount of food. I feel so stuffed right now there's not even any room for water. I'm defo not backed up so I'm guessing it's just hormones....

Good luck to all you ladies who have their scan this week :)


----------



## babydreams85

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies, do you know when is the placenta suppose to take over because some say at 12 weeks and others say at 16 weeks :( i am still on progesterone suppositories till placenta takes over.
> 
> i want to buy a pregnancy journal and diary. can you suggest any?

My OB says it starts taking over at 9-10 weeks and actually FINISHES by 12 weeks. He said once you're in the 2nd tri you are definitely safe to come off the progesterone. My next appt and 1st tri screening is in 2.5 weeks (I will be 12 weeks exactly) and they said stay on it until then, and if all is well I can stop taking it. 

As for a pregnancy journal, I have this one: https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Pre...=1343076119&sr=8-3&keywords=pregnancy+journal. It's really cute and very detailed...asks some direct questions (fill-ins) but also has some open-ended type of questions where you write a letter to your baby, etc. I don't know if you're in the US or not though.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got home from my us and yay everything is perfect and my fs has now released me to my obgyn. :cloud9:
The lil peanut was moving around a lot kicking out his/her arms and feet.
Actually looked a lot like this :dance:


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats, BlueEyes! Glad it went well!


----------



## fides

Murphy98 said:


> OLIVE!!!!!!:bunny:
> 
> I do feel like the only one here who's not going to get to hear a heartbeat until the 12 week scan.....if I can find a reasonably priced Doppler I might go that route. All I can do for now is assume there isn't a problem (well hope anyway).

you aren't - we haven't heard the HB, and waiting/hoping to hear it at our first appt, which is this Thursday... hang in there!! :hugs:



Blue_bear said:


> Can i join here?? due in Feb (not 100% on dates yet!) got my scan on Tuesday though. Not seen or heard my bean yet!

welcome!



nalurose said:


> I don't hear mine till my 12 week exam which is this Friday as well. I figure, there's really nothing I can do either way so I'm just relaxed cause there is no reason to worry.

what an excellent attitude to have!! :thumbup: 



Biddles said:


> I'm due Feb 2nd!! Too excited!!!:happydance:

welcome!



mummy6445 said:


> due the 9th feb second baby :)

welcome!



oorweeistyin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went for my 12 week scan on Thursday and was put forward to 13 weeks.
> 
> So I am now January 26th but gonna stay on here and stalk if you don't mind? Got to know you all and love reading your stories xx

that must have been nice news to move forward a bit! :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Not the best scan pic but she could not print out the others for me tonight so they will mail me better ones. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 10W 1D.png
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## sara1786

Blue eyes 81- such a cute little pic! congrats!! 

welcome to everyone else whose just found this thread!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeek scan day today please please please still be ok in there bobble! i had such a bad night sleep woke at 12, then 1 then 3 -6:dohh: so tired but had to get up to make myself look more ladylike wiast down havent managed to erm prune myself the last few weeks due to the bloat andmy legs are begining to look a bit wild:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Hey everyone! Sorry i have been AWOL, hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## Blue_bear

Sat waiting for my scan. eeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Rota

Ugh got a nasty cold at the moment and ms has returned with vengence.

My get up and go has got up and gone :( At work its a nightmare as we have got some of the worst students ever and they are so much hard work at the moment and im really struggling not to snap at them and be 'bitch nurse'


----------



## prplflwr15

Hey everyone, it's been awhille since I checked in, so nice to see the new members and that folks are doing well! Feeling extremely bloated today, UGH!!!! on the plus side though, I do enjoy the "pretend" baby bump I have from the bloat. Gives me an idea of what it'll look like for real so soon!

Take care all!


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello everyone.

Is anyone else getting achey or twinge like pains in their abdomen area? I had one below my belly button last night too. I am also having some brownish discharge (sorry if TMI), which could just be the remainders of my subchorionic hemorrhage. I am trying not to stress and worry too much, but that's so hard to do!!! I have my scan tomorrow so I guess I will get reassurance then, today is going to be a LONG day.....

Can't wait for this SCH to stop causing me headaches and worries.


----------



## magrace

Hey Everyone, 
Got to hear the heartbeat yesterday finally!!! Ive seen it just havent heard it.
Was 159BPM.
I havent been sick once.
showing only frontwards.
Any guesses on what im having?


----------



## gflady

Rota said:


> Ugh got a nasty cold at the moment and ms has returned with vengence.
> 
> My get up and go has got up and gone :( At work its a nightmare as we have got some of the worst students ever and they are so much hard work at the moment and im really struggling not to snap at them and be 'bitch nurse'

I'm a nurse and i'm really struggling with the long days, do tired! And as per usual the ward is understaffed. Ugh.

So bloated today too x


----------



## GlitterandBug

magrace said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Got to hear the heartbeat yesterday finally!!! Ive seen it just havent heard it.
> Was 159BPM.
> I havent been sick once.
> showing only frontwards.
> Any guesses on what im having?

Boy!! x


----------



## Sparkes

I had my induction day at university today, loved it but finally sinking in how hard it is actually going to be :( are any other ladies planing on going back to studying/work not long after LO arrives?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Tomorrow is 2nd trimester!! WOW :) So excited going for my downs and genetic testing today. I'll get to see and "hear" the heartbeat and my little squishy today. It's a good day. Now if only this headache would go away


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm planning on taking a 6-7 week maternity leave. Luckily I only work 3 nights a week so ill be home with LO more than at work.


----------



## Sparkes

SweetPea0903 said:


> I'm planning on taking a 6-7 week maternity leave. Luckily I only work 3 nights a week so ill be home with LO more than at work.

Not as short as me but shorter than usual. I spoke to the guidance person today and she said I will probably be able to take a month or so and work from home which will be great although I will have to make up a placement at some point. 

I just hope nobody tries to make me feel bad about it :dohh:


----------



## Raavi

Hi All,

Nice to catch up with some of the recent stories. I haven't visited this forum for a couple of weeks now....been sick with a flu and morning sickness is horrible! I have been taking diclectin but it makes me so drowsy that I am unable to do anything but sleep....need to get through a few more weeks of work.

I had an appt with my ob/gyne tomorrow but it got cancelled so now i have to wait another week and a half :(

Anyways, welcome to all the new members!

Amm, I've also been having some cramping and on and off spotting. I know it's too early to feel the baby move but I feel little bumps and twitches in my lower tummy all day!

Magrace, sounds like a boy! But you never know....


----------



## Bumpblues82

sparks ive just finished my 1st year at uni im doing biological science then planning on training to be an embryologist xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just home scan was amazing baby wasdoing sumersaults and hicuping:cloud9::haha: the pic isnt the best she took better but only gave us 2 and this is the clearst of them bot measureing 11 n 4 but my due date has stayed the same as we know i never ovulated :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0023.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies just home scan was amazing baby wasdoing sumersaults and hicuping:cloud9::haha: the pic isnt the best she took better but only gave us 2 and this is the clearst of them bot measureing 11 n 4 but my due date has stayed the same as we know i never ovulated :haha:

:happydance: congrats :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Sparkes said:


> I had my induction day at university today, loved it but finally sinking in how hard it is actually going to be :( are any other ladies planing on going back to studying/work not long after LO arrives?

I just got accepted into the ultrasound program in early May (after working since 2008 at taking all the prerequisite courses and general studies courses and having to maintain a 4.0-- A -- average. Second attempt to enter the program and I finally got in!!) Then a month later I end up pregnant unexpectedly. I will be going to school full time starting in September, baby due just after the beginning of the spring semester, then come late May I will need a sitter for my 3 month old for 32+ hours a week while I do (unpaid) clinicals plus classroom time (I am basically without a paycheck after maybe October/November 2012 until May 2014.)
I vowed not to wory about it until I was 12 weeks along. 12 weeks is fast approaching, and I'm already worried. As it stands we only have one job left on the horizon and I may be out of work even sooner than I expected. I had planned to work untill May 2013, but then got my :bfp: and that date became more like November of 2012. I have no idea what I'm going to do yet. Just praying on it for now :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies just home scan was amazing baby wasdoing sumersaults and hicuping:cloud9::haha: the pic isnt the best she took better but only gave us 2 and this is the clearst of them bot measureing 11 n 4 but my due date has stayed the same as we know i never ovulated :haha:

congrats! So glad your scan went well :happydance:


----------



## embo216

WhisperofHope :happydance: :happydance: So happy for youuu!


----------



## GlitterandBug

It's always so lovely to hear about the scans :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

Love seeing all the positive news!


----------



## Bumpblues82

scan in t minus 9 hrs :/ xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Had my scan today. Looks like everything is ok :) But the tech was rather rude. He was very short with answers. and a bit heavy handed with the wand on my belly. It hurt. The Ultra sound pics I got were only ones from the testing. nothing special. no 3D no nothing. when I asked for a guess ant gender. He siad "NO, we dont guess here and its too early to check"


----------



## Bumpblues82

how rude you can tell some one LOVEShis job lol im lucky im in a clinic esp for ppl with mc history so its a doc that does it and she and all the nurses are lovely! they had ran out of paper in the printer last time so they let my oh take a pic on his phone of the screen! if its moving tomoz i want him to record it!! lol and she always does an iternal one as she said its more comfy than pressing on a full bladder which i have to agree with x


----------



## crazae4u

Hi everyone. Seems like I'm miscarrying so I'll be leaving the group. It's hard but I'm still pretty new to this so I'll be okay. I hope you all have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## mommyof2peas

crazae4u said:


> Hi everyone. Seems like I'm miscarrying so I'll be leaving the group. It's hard but I'm still pretty new to this so I'll be okay. I hope you all have a H&H 9 months.

Im so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

crazae4u said:


> Hi everyone. Seems like I'm miscarrying so I'll be leaving the group. It's hard but I'm still pretty new to this so I'll be okay. I hope you all have a H&H 9 months.



I'm sorry hun. You are in my thoughts. Xoxo


----------



## fides

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

just to update you ladies, I sent a PM to one of the moderators asking if this thread could be moved to the preg groups section...


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm so sorry crazae.


----------



## yellow11

Good idea fides. :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been awake since half 5 ish wanting food so just gave into it and had cerial and then a hand full off crisps:haha: got a yucky headache over my eye so had to take paracetamol too:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

crazae4u said:


> Hi everyone. Seems like I'm miscarrying so I'll be leaving the group. It's hard but I'm still pretty new to this so I'll be okay. I hope you all have a H&H 9 months.

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Fides can you put the link to the new forum once it moves


----------



## Fruitymeli

morning ladies 
how is everyone ? i keep waking up at 6 now anyone else ?


----------



## yellow11

6? I wish that's a lie in, I keep waking around 3.30am I usually non back off about 6 and am up at 7 :(
2nd pee is hard to get back to sleep after.


----------



## Fruitymeli

i sleep early also i feel like my eyes are painted on lol


----------



## SweetPea0903

:blush:This may be tmi... but.... is anyone else getting itchy, dry nipples?


----------



## gflady

I'm not sleeping well at all at the mo. Wake up a couple of times during the night and find it difficult to get back to sleep. Then up at 6ish too. It's not so bad on my working days as I have to get up at 5:45 but when I'm not working it's so frustrating!

Ah well. Feeling much better today and yday. Hopefully I'm getting over the first trimester yuckiness and starting to feel more "normal".

Does anyone else look bigger but haven't gained weight? I've stayed the same weight since pre-pregnancy but my clothes are getting too tight, and I'm defo not that bloated. Isn't it too early to be showing?

xxx


----------



## gflady

SweetPea0903 said:


> :blush:This may be tmi... but.... is anyone else getting itchy, dry nipples?

Yup, I am! Only occasionally tho.


----------



## gflady

Sorry for your loss, Crazae4u. That sucks. Take care of yourself x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ugh mine have been constant for a few days. So annoying.


----------



## gflady

SweetPea0903 said:


> Ugh mine have been constant for a few days. So annoying.

Maybe you need a new bra? I find that the itching's worse if my bra is too tight...


----------



## SweetPea0903

Didn't even think of that. Ill have to try that and see.


----------



## Blue_bear

My single piece of advice to you all is to mousturise like crazy, everywhere! :)


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies,

i just started me second trimister and i am being terrified. i am scared that my baby is not 'normal' and there might be a disability... can you pls tell me when is the best time to check for this? had a bad dream last night and am still shaking!!


----------



## Best step mum

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i just started me second trimister and i am being terrified. i am scared that my baby is not 'normal' and there might be a disability... can you pls tell me when is the best time to check for this? had a bad dream last night and am still shaking!!

I cant help you with the best time for testing, but I just wanted to say to you that I have been having really vivid nightmares for the past few weeks, and the thought of them stays with me for ages afterwards.

Just try to stay calm about baby, why not give your hospital or doctor a call to see about the best time to carry out any testing or if they see a need to carry them out?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angelinheaven said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i just started me second trimister and i am being terrified. i am scared that my baby is not 'normal' and there might be a disability... can you pls tell me when is the best time to check for this? had a bad dream last night and am still shaking!!

for the NT testing my doc says 12-14 weeks hun


----------



## Angelinheaven

i also get vivid dreams. and they scare me! a lot of my dreams come true and that's why i am so worried. my doctor always tells me to calm down and not to worry. but that is not enough for me!

some girls said to test around 20 weeks....


----------



## sara3337

I will be having my NT blood test 10-11 week, and ultrasound 12 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## future hopes

woke up today and sickness was back i no this sounds strange but im feeling happy i have it as i was getting worried cuz symptoms stopt. just hope this means all is good. midwife one week today hope i get to hear babys heartbeat.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## future hopes

Angelinheaven said:


> i also get vivid dreams. and they scare me! a lot of my dreams come true and that's why i am so worried. my doctor always tells me to calm down and not to worry. but that is not enough for me!
> 
> some girls said to test around 20 weeks....

hi hun its normol to have vivid dreams in pregnancy i dreamt i was bleeding down there the other week and i woke up terified i was m/c but i wasnt it was just a dream. have u had ure 12 week scan and did they give u a bloodtest to test for downs and stuff. i know u can b tested anytime from 12 onwards. ive been told my baby may have adnormalities because of meds im on but have to take. ill b having a blood test at my 12 week scan and im prety sure if theres bad adnormalities it will b picked up at the 12 week scan. i no the 20 week one is where they really check but im sure anything major will b picked up at the 12 week one. ive got another 3 weeks to wait b4 my 12 week scan and im so worried im just preying everything is normol. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i still havent heard the hb:nope: she never even mentiond it just showed us it beating but im backin 4 weeks for the normalprego checups maybe she will do it then:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

oh no really i just thought because ladies on here have brought doplers and have found there babys h/b at like 8 weeks then my midwife shud b able to pick up my babys h/b ill b 10+4 wen i c her next wednesday. really hoping she will hhear it as i have to wait till 13th aug for my 12 wk scan im really worried about that scan. if she hears babys h/b then ill b able to chill a little:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> oh no really i just thought because ladies on here have brought doplers and have found there babys h/b at like 8 weeks then my midwife shud b able to pick up my babys h/b ill b 10+4 wen i c her next wednesday. really hoping she will hhear it as i have to wait till 13th aug for my 12 wk scan im really worried about that scan. if she hears babys h/b then ill b able to chill a little:thumbup:

yeh iknow what you mean i don't know when we will hear it but was amazing just seeing bobble swimming about anddoing acrobats:haha:


----------



## Angelinheaven

future hopes said:


> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i also get vivid dreams. and they scare me! a lot of my dreams come true and that's why i am so worried. my doctor always tells me to calm down and not to worry. but that is not enough for me!
> 
> some girls said to test around 20 weeks....
> 
> hi hun its normol to have vivid dreams in pregnancy i dreamt i was bleeding down there the other week and i woke up terified i was m/c but i wasnt it was just a dream. have u had ure 12 week scan and did they give u a bloodtest to test for downs and stuff. i know u can b tested anytime from 12 onwards. ive been told my baby may have adnormalities because of meds im on but have to take. ill b having a blood test at my 12 week scan and im prety sure if theres bad adnormalities it will b picked up at the 12 week scan. i no the 20 week one is where they really check but im sure anything major will b picked up at the 12 week one. ive got another 3 weeks to wait b4 my 12 week scan and im so worried im just preying everything is normol. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

i didnt know that a blood test would pick up abnormalities...i should tell my doctor about this.. i am sorry for what you have been told. i am also on medication. i take LDN and this helped me prevent miscarriage. i also take aspirin for blood circulation and other vitamin supplements. what kind of med you take then? did doctors told you in advance that they could affect the baby? i will definately pray for your baby to be just fine


----------



## Sparkes

Finally got a scan date through...next thursday which is actually our anniversary too :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

awww cute i havent had a scan since 6 weeks and wont b getting one till 12+2 13th aug its just been such a masive gap inbetween im really worrying about the scan and it showing that something is wrong im just preying all is good and baby is developing normol x:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Angelinheaven said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i also get vivid dreams. and they scare me! a lot of my dreams come true and that's why i am so worried. my doctor always tells me to calm down and not to worry. but that is not enough for me!
> 
> some girls said to test around 20 weeks....
> 
> hi hun its normol to have vivid dreams in pregnancy i dreamt i was bleeding down there the other week and i woke up terified i was m/c but i wasnt it was just a dream. have u had ure 12 week scan and did they give u a bloodtest to test for downs and stuff. i know u can b tested anytime from 12 onwards. ive been told my baby may have adnormalities because of meds im on but have to take. ill b having a blood test at my 12 week scan and im prety sure if theres bad adnormalities it will b picked up at the 12 week scan. i no the 20 week one is where they really check but im sure anything major will b picked up at the 12 week one. ive got another 3 weeks to wait b4 my 12 week scan and im so worried im just preying everything is normol. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt know that a blood test would pick up abnormalities...i should tell my doctor about this.. i am sorry for what you have been told. i am also on medication. i take LDN and this helped me prevent miscarriage. i also take aspirin for blood circulation and other vitamin supplements. what kind of med you take then? did doctors told you in advance that they could affect the baby? i will definately pray for your baby to be just fineClick to expand...


aww thanks hun yeah my pregnancy is high risk i mean she did say there was a chance baby cud have malformations but the main risks for me is prem birth, small baby pre eclamsia and a slight risk of diabeties. i had a liver transplant last yr so im on anti rejection meds and im on seizure meds and bipoler meds but ivee been told i must still take them. my consultant put me on high dose folic acid and im also on vitimin d and calcium supplements which i have to take throughout my pregnancy. yes they norm do that bloodtest (i think its mainly for downs) at 15 weeks but its been changed to 12 as app its much more acurate then, i think it also tests for other adnormalities now to ill ask wen i have it for ya. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## gflady

At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!

Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.


thats sounds positive hun all my symptoms buggered off and i was goin crazy with worry but today ive been having waves of neusia all day and i keep feeling like really really tired like a zombie lol. ure scan shiudent b long off hun and sure ure b fine. i love ure wedding dress by the way u look stunning:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Sparkes said:


> Finally got a scan date through...next thursday which is actually our anniversary too :happydance:

hiya hun congrats on getting ure scan through i bet ure well excited. i remember with my son i got the scan letter like a few days b4 my scan it was crazy. but ive known about my 12 week scan this time since like 6 weeks so it feels like i been waiting for ever ive got 2 and a half weeks to wait now i just hipe it come round fast. :hugs:


----------



## Angelinheaven

future hopes said:


> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i also get vivid dreams. and they scare me! a lot of my dreams come true and that's why i am so worried. my doctor always tells me to calm down and not to worry. but that is not enough for me!
> 
> some girls said to test around 20 weeks....
> 
> hi hun its normol to have vivid dreams in pregnancy i dreamt i was bleeding down there the other week and i woke up terified i was m/c but i wasnt it was just a dream. have u had ure 12 week scan and did they give u a bloodtest to test for downs and stuff. i know u can b tested anytime from 12 onwards. ive been told my baby may have adnormalities because of meds im on but have to take. ill b having a blood test at my 12 week scan and im prety sure if theres bad adnormalities it will b picked up at the 12 week scan. i no the 20 week one is where they really check but im sure anything major will b picked up at the 12 week one. ive got another 3 weeks to wait b4 my 12 week scan and im so worried im just preying everything is normol. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt know that a blood test would pick up abnormalities...i should tell my doctor about this.. i am sorry for what you have been told. i am also on medication. i take LDN and this helped me prevent miscarriage. i also take aspirin for blood circulation and other vitamin supplements. what kind of med you take then? did doctors told you in advance that they could affect the baby? i will definately pray for your baby to be just fineClick to expand...
> 
> 
> aww thanks hun yeah my pregnancy is high risk i mean she did say there was a chance baby cud have malformations but the main risks for me is prem birth, small baby pre eclamsia and a slight risk of diabeties. i had a liver transplant last yr so im on anti rejection meds and im on seizure meds and bipoler meds but ivee been told i must still take them. my consultant put me on high dose folic acid and im also on vitimin d and calcium supplements which i have to take throughout my pregnancy. yes they norm do that bloodtest (i think its mainly for downs) at 15 weeks but its been changed to 12 as app its much more acurate then, i think it also tests for other adnormalities now to ill ask wen i have it for ya. xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

i am very sorry to hear that hun. but we dont have control over these things. we should leave everything into God's hands and he'll guide us. A lot of things can happen during pregnancy but we can do nothing about it. we just try to relax and enjoy every minute of us being pregnant. i will keep you constantly in my prayers. May you get what you deserve - especially a healthy baby. take care xxx


----------



## hollyw79

gflady said:


> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.

I'm dealing with needing to eat ALL.THE.TIME. too! I hate it! If I don't eat- I start to feel like CRAP and let's just say- I'm not craving carrots and bananas! I want to eat bad/ salty foods like french fries and chips! :dohh:


----------



## future hopes

Angelinheaven said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i also get vivid dreams. and they scare me! a lot of my dreams come true and that's why i am so worried. my doctor always tells me to calm down and not to worry. but that is not enough for me!
> 
> some girls said to test around 20 weeks....
> 
> hi hun its normol to have vivid dreams in pregnancy i dreamt i was bleeding down there the other week and i woke up terified i was m/c but i wasnt it was just a dream. have u had ure 12 week scan and did they give u a bloodtest to test for downs and stuff. i know u can b tested anytime from 12 onwards. ive been told my baby may have adnormalities because of meds im on but have to take. ill b having a blood test at my 12 week scan and im prety sure if theres bad adnormalities it will b picked up at the 12 week scan. i no the 20 week one is where they really check but im sure anything major will b picked up at the 12 week one. ive got another 3 weeks to wait b4 my 12 week scan and im so worried im just preying everything is normol. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt know that a blood test would pick up abnormalities...i should tell my doctor about this.. i am sorry for what you have been told. i am also on medication. i take LDN and this helped me prevent miscarriage. i also take aspirin for blood circulation and other vitamin supplements. what kind of med you take then? did doctors told you in advance that they could affect the baby? i will definately pray for your baby to be just fineClick to expand...
> 
> 
> aww thanks hun yeah my pregnancy is high risk i mean she did say there was a chance baby cud have malformations but the main risks for me is prem birth, small baby pre eclamsia and a slight risk of diabeties. i had a liver transplant last yr so im on anti rejection meds and im on seizure meds and bipoler meds but ivee been told i must still take them. my consultant put me on high dose folic acid and im also on vitimin d and calcium supplements which i have to take throughout my pregnancy. yes they norm do that bloodtest (i think its mainly for downs) at 15 weeks but its been changed to 12 as app its much more acurate then, i think it also tests for other adnormalities now to ill ask wen i have it for ya. xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i am very sorry to hear that hun. but we dont have control over these things. we should leave everything into God's hands and he'll guide us. A lot of things can happen during pregnancy but we can do nothing about it. we just try to relax and enjoy every minute of us being pregnant. i will keep you constantly in my prayers. May you get what you deserve - especially a healthy baby. take care xxxClick to expand...

yes that is true all our babys r in gods hands ill keep u in my preyers to. r u christian hun?


----------



## future hopes

im still not overly hungrey in the day but i do get hungrey in the evening wen i feel sick i just nibble on something small. cant believe how hot it is in the uk today and heres me sat inside feeling sick and sooooooo tired but im welcoming all these symptoms i was paniking wen i had none the other day and now i got it all and im loving it. :haha:


----------



## AmmCjm

Hi!! I had my 1st Trimester Screening this morning and everything went very well! :happydance:

Got to see the baby and listen to the heartbeat. It is 168 and they say that is very good. They did the blood work but want to wait 10 more days before they measure the back of the neck but the tech said she didn't see any thickness so far, so that's good. :thumbup:

As far as my SCH is concerned the doc said she saw no concern and that they think all is well. I'm waiting to hear from my OBGYN about whether I can go back to work tomorrow...

Otherwise great appointment and I am very relieved.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120725_101914 (1).jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## future hopes

awwwwwww loving ure scan piccy i so cant wait to have my 12 week scan hopfully ill get told good news and hav a piccy to show. x:hugs:


----------



## gflady

future hopes said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.
> 
> 
> thats sounds positive hun all my symptoms buggered off and i was goin crazy with worry but today ive been having waves of neusia all day and i keep feeling like really really tired like a zombie lol. ure scan shiudent b long off hun and sure ure b fine. i love ure wedding dress by the way u look stunning:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks future hopes, you're kind. :hugs:

I do still get the occasional waves of nausea, or just a sour taste in my mouth know what I mean. But it's better than it was and it's nice to be eating more normally even if it is greater quantities! :munch:


----------



## gflady

hollyw79 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.
> 
> I'm dealing with needing to eat ALL.THE.TIME. too! I hate it! If I don't eat- I start to feel like CRAP and let's just say- I'm not craving carrots and bananas! I want to eat bad/ salty foods like french fries and chips! :dohh:Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one, but sorry for you because it's frustrating. My current cravings are magnum ice creams, I cannot get enough of them! DH isn't happy too since they're expensive!


----------



## AP

*Fides* - moved to Pregnancy Groups & Discussions as requested.


----------



## gflady

Congrats AmmCjm! And great scan pic. x


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.
> 
> 
> thats sounds positive hun all my symptoms buggered off and i was goin crazy with worry but today ive been having waves of neusia all day and i keep feeling like really really tired like a zombie lol. ure scan shiudent b long off hun and sure ure b fine. i love ure wedding dress by the way u look stunning:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks future hopes, you're kind. :hugs:
> 
> I do still get the occasional waves of nausea, or just a sour taste in my mouth know what I mean. But it's better than it was and it's nice to be eating more normally even if it is greater quantities! :munch:Click to expand...

ure most welcome sweety. ive had mild sickness on and off bt then it all just went away for like a few weeks but im glad to c it return today. sickness in my last pregnancy kicked in at about 10 11 weeks and i was propper green rite till the end which was 40 weeks for me getting a feeling its gonna b the same this time :wacko:


----------



## Blue_bear

My sickness has tailed off a bit thank goodness. Its been no where near as bad as it was with DS so far. 

Im am just so hot. I work in a kitchen and its just ridculous!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi everyone had my scan this morning and all is well dates are a bit out measured 8+3 but im just leaving ticker the way it is till i have my 12 week scan.. going back for another scan next tuesday :)


the baby even did a little wiggle for us :):happydance:


----------



## embo216

Bumpblues82 said:


> hi everyone had my scan this morning and all is well dates are a bit out measured 8+3 but im just leaving ticker the way it is till i have my 12 week scan.. going back for another scan next tuesday :)
> View attachment 446579
> 
> 
> the baby even did a little wiggle for us :):happydance:

Aww thats such wonderful news :) :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

congrats. x


----------



## hollyw79

gflady said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.
> 
> I'm dealing with needing to eat ALL.THE.TIME. too! I hate it! If I don't eat- I start to feel like CRAP and let's just say- I'm not craving carrots and bananas! I want to eat bad/ salty foods like french fries and chips! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one, but sorry for you because it's frustrating. My current cravings are magnum ice creams, I cannot get enough of them! DH isn't happy too since they're expensive!Click to expand...

well.. the old wives tale is cravings sweets= girl.. salts= boy :thumbup: It was true in my last pregnancy.. we shall see ! 

Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## future hopes

i craved cake icing with my DD with my sons it was salty things and chili peppers i also craved chocolate with my last son. i have been wanting chilli peppers this time and also today i just want chocolate but my cravings dont really kick in till around 15 weeks. im so gonna find out wud love another boy but im not that fussed as long as he/she is healthy.:hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i never had any with my son with my angel emma i had craving for pineapple juice and chunks lol this time none as yet apart from a random one one day that was tinned tomatoes on toast :/ lol it only lasted a short while so dunno if it was a real craving lol

my friend makes the most awsome brownies (she does it for a living) and she brought some to me today and they are the only sweet thing i can stomach lol but i think im having a girl as ive got ms and the two losses that i had that were girls i had ms with and didnt have any with son infact if i hadnt missed a period i wouldnt have known i was pregnant with him lol


----------



## kimberleywats

Oh sweets girls, salts boys?? I must say this preg feels exactly same as my preg with theo!!
Craving ice cubes / ice lollies. Chilled fruit and im completely off sweets and choc !!
My scan date is August 9th!! It was initially August 8th but as that's my lil girls 7th bday! I had 2 reschedule!

How is everyone doing anyway!' anyone gt a bump yet- I look clearly bloated!!


----------



## hollyw79

kimberleywats said:


> Oh sweets girls, salts boys?? I must say this preg feels exactly same as my preg with theo!!
> Craving ice cubes / ice lollies. Chilled fruit and im completely off sweets and choc !!
> My scan date is August 9th!! It was initially August 8th but as that's my lil girls 7th bday! I had 2 reschedule!
> 
> How is everyone doing anyway!' anyone gt a bump yet- I look clearly bloated!!

8/9 is when I have my scan too :happydance: Are we there yet??? :haha:

I look clearly bloated too :dohh: Not the best feeling!


----------



## GlitterandBug

8th here too!! Hurry up time!!

Edit: Sorry - you're the 9th :dohh:


----------



## Sparkes

hollyw79 said:


> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> Oh sweets girls, salts boys?? I must say this preg feels exactly same as my preg with theo!!
> Craving ice cubes / ice lollies. Chilled fruit and im completely off sweets and choc !!
> My scan date is August 9th!! It was initially August 8th but as that's my lil girls 7th bday! I had 2 reschedule!
> 
> How is everyone doing anyway!' anyone gt a bump yet- I look clearly bloated!!
> 
> 8/9 is when I have my scan too :happydance: Are we there yet??? :haha:
> 
> I look clearly bloated too :dohh: Not the best feeling!Click to expand...

And me, off to Florida in a few weeks so not ideal :dohh:


----------



## Nixilix

Mines a week tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Jembug

Hi Ladies, lovely scan pics and hope the weeks fly by for those still waiting!
Im confused when the next trimester is, I thought it was 14 weeks?

No itchy nipples here but I'm seriously constipated!!! I think my tummy is huge because i can't pooh! Ha ha.

We have told all friends and family but I'm still to tell work, bit scared about that!
I only started in Jan and I'm on a temporary contract which would normally be renewed but I'm wondering if it will be now I'm pregnant?? And my boss is not very approachable and coz I work In the NHS she will have to do a risk assessment, ect. I'm also hoping I will get the enhanced maternity pay??
So much stress but defo worth it!
Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

BnB I think is 14 weeks, but anywhere else it's 13 :)


----------



## MD1223

Nixilix said:


> Mines a week tomorrow!! :)

Mine too! :) So many scans coming up for all of us. Yay!


----------



## Bumpblues82

so far bump/bloat with scans under x


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on the great scans ladies! My next is two weeks from tomorrow, it's my 1st tri screening (NT scan). I can't wait to see my little one looking like an actual baby and not a little blob! ;)


----------



## hollyw79

GlitterandBug said:


> 8th here too!! Hurry up time!!
> 
> Edit: Sorry - you're the 9th :dohh:

I'll trade ya.. I'd rather the 8th :haha: 



Sparkes said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> Oh sweets girls, salts boys?? I must say this preg feels exactly same as my preg with theo!!
> Craving ice cubes / ice lollies. Chilled fruit and im completely off sweets and choc !!
> My scan date is August 9th!! It was initially August 8th but as that's my lil girls 7th bday! I had 2 reschedule!
> 
> How is everyone doing anyway!' anyone gt a bump yet- I look clearly bloated!!
> 
> 8/9 is when I have my scan too :happydance: Are we there yet??? :haha:
> 
> I look clearly bloated too :dohh: Not the best feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> And me, off to Florida in a few weeks so not ideal :dohh:Click to expand...

I live in Florida :rofl: I'm not rockin' the bloat right now :haha:



babydreams85 said:


> Congrats on the great scans ladies! My next is two weeks from tomorrow, it's my 1st tri screening (NT scan). I can't wait to see my little one looking like an actual baby and not a little blob! ;)

so your scan is the 9th too??? that makes a few of us!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bumpblues82 said:


> View attachment 446885
> 
> 
> so far bump/bloat with scans under x

I love it! That is a super cute idea. :thumbup:
I wish I would have thought to do something like that.


----------



## sara3337

I am at work now and feeling dizzy and was shaking, I think I was feeling hot, turned on the AC and put my feet up, now feeling a bit better :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bumpblues82 said:


> View attachment 446885
> 
> 
> so far bump/bloat with scans under x

I love it! That is a super cute idea. :thumbup:
I wish I would have thought to do something like that.


----------



## fides

SweetPea0903 said:


> Fides can you put the link to the new forum once it moves

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/


----------



## Blue_bear

Its lovely to be able to look back through your bump pics, i did it quite regularly as i missed being pregnant!!

Cant believe i dont have a scan now until 3rd October!!!

Hope everyone feels ok this morning x


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats to those with excellent scans!! Love the pics.


----------



## babydreams85

hollyw79 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 8th here too!! Hurry up time!!
> 
> Edit: Sorry - you're the 9th :dohh:
> 
> I'll trade ya.. I'd rather the 8th :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> Oh sweets girls, salts boys?? I must say this preg feels exactly same as my preg with theo!!
> Craving ice cubes / ice lollies. Chilled fruit and im completely off sweets and choc !!
> My scan date is August 9th!! It was initially August 8th but as that's my lil girls 7th bday! I had 2 reschedule!
> 
> How is everyone doing anyway!' anyone gt a bump yet- I look clearly bloated!!Click to expand...
> 
> 8/9 is when I have my scan too :happydance: Are we there yet??? :haha:
> 
> I look clearly bloated too :dohh: Not the best feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> And me, off to Florida in a few weeks so not ideal :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Florida :rofl: I'm not rockin' the bloat right now :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the great scans ladies! My next is two weeks from tomorrow, it's my 1st tri screening (NT scan). I can't wait to see my little one looking like an actual baby and not a little blob! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> so your scan is the 9th too??? that makes a few of us!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes the 9th! Can't wait for all of us to get precious scan pics of our LOs!! :happydance:


----------



## munchkinlove

good to hear every one is well......i had my pap smear done today and some basic blood work along with blood work for cystic fibrosis, sickle cell etc.....we also got to hear the heartbeat for the first time today with the doppler it was a fast 169bpm!!!!!!!!! the hubby still cant wrap his head around it. our next scan will be at 12 weeks 5 days for our NT scan and chromosome testing....hopefully at that appointment itll feel more real to him. i cant wait only 20 more days!!!!!!! im so excited to see our little peanut again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Love the bumps! :thumbup:

I did a bump 'diary' with DD - took a pic every 2-3 weeks and it's lovely to look back on x


----------



## Wiggler

Hey ladies, feeling a tiny bit btter this evening. 

Heard bbys heartbeat earlier on my doppler agai, every time I hear it it is louder and stronger :cloud9:

x x x


----------



## gflady

hollyw79 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> At the mo I haven't seen any evidence (other than pregnancy symptoms) that I'm pregnant. Haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan. I only saw my midwife on Monday and she said they'll send me a scan date in the post. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> Latest prego symptom- gone from feeling bloated to constantly hungry. I just cannot eat enough food today. It's stressing me out.
> 
> I'm dealing with needing to eat ALL.THE.TIME. too! I hate it! If I don't eat- I start to feel like CRAP and let's just say- I'm not craving carrots and bananas! I want to eat bad/ salty foods like french fries and chips! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one, but sorry for you because it's frustrating. My current cravings are magnum ice creams, I cannot get enough of them! DH isn't happy too since they're expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> well.. the old wives tale is cravings sweets= girl.. salts= boy :thumbup: It was true in my last pregnancy.. we shall see !
> 
> Will you be finding out the sex?Click to expand...

No, I think we're going to wait it out. It's funny because overall my cravings have been savoury rather than sweet...


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

gflady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: I don't envy you doing long days on a ward. Remember to keep hydrated hun :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Had my 12 week scan today. Baby not very co operative!! Doing headstands backflips somersaults. Very very energetic, no wonder I get so tired. Just waiting for bloods now fx!! Only got a little bump so might start taking pics!


----------



## fides

hey, ladies!

i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy! 


hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

fides said:


> hey, ladies!
> 
> i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy!
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

:happydance: yay that's great news, congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

fides said:


> hey, ladies!
> 
> i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy!
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

:happydance: yay that's great news, congrats!:happydance:


----------



## AmmCjm

fides said:


> hey, ladies!
> 
> i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy!
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Great news Fides!


----------



## sara3337

fides said:


> hey, ladies!
> 
> i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy!
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

Congratsssss


----------



## mommyof2peas

So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Green-Baby-Nursery-Wall-Decals-Simple-Beds.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SweetPea0903

mommyof2peas said:


> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?

Absolutely adorable


----------



## gflady

GlitterandBug said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: I don't envy you doing long days on a ward. Remember to keep hydrated hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks lovely. I don't think I am drinking enough water because I'm rather blocked up now. Oh well.


----------



## gflady

mommyof2peas said:


> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?

Love it! Those wall murials (is that what they're called?) are v popular now. They're great x


----------



## GlitterandBug

gflady said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: I don't envy you doing long days on a ward. Remember to keep hydrated hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely. I don't think I am drinking enough water because I'm rather blocked up now. Oh well.Click to expand...

My new best friend is Fybogel! Hope work goes ok? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

fides said:


> hey, ladies!
> 
> i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy!
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

Hooray!! :happydance:



mommyof2peas said:


> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?

I think it's lovely! Good choice.


----------



## mommyof2peas

gflady said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?
> 
> Love it! Those wall murials (is that what they're called?) are v popular now. They're great xClick to expand...

YEs they are! Thats why Im going to paint it. I cant see spending $130+ for a sticker when I can buy paint for $30 :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ebay has some really nice ones really cheap. They get shipped from China and take a few weeks to get but saves you a ton of money


----------



## SweetPea0903

I got one with a tree branch and birds and a hanging birdcage and it was only $3. Very nice quality too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god last night was awful so hot must of been at least 30 c in our bedroom last night was so hot and sweaty and then woke with heartburn and constipation so all in all was a cack night:dohh:


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> my god last night was awful so hot must of been at least 30 c in our bedroom last night was so hot and sweaty and then woke with heartburn and constipation so all in all was a cack night:dohh:

:hugs:

However lovely this weather is, it does not mix well with pregnant women!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GlitterandBug said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my god last night was awful so hot must of been at least 30 c in our bedroom last night was so hot and sweaty and then woke with heartburn and constipation so all in all was a cack night:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> However lovely this weather is, it does not mix well with pregnant women!!Click to expand...

i HATE the heat lol much better prefer winter :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my god last night was awful so hot must of been at least 30 c in our bedroom last night was so hot and sweaty and then woke with heartburn and constipation so all in all was a cack night:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> However lovely this weather is, it does not mix well with pregnant women!!Click to expand...
> 
> i HATE the heat lol much better prefer winter :haha:Click to expand...

Just think tho, when we are in our 3rd tri and at our heaviest, it will be much cooler!!


----------



## embo216

I do hate the heat but it would be soo much worse if I had a 9lb baby inside me :lol: I much prefer delivering in the winter


----------



## hollyw79

embo216 said:


> I do hate the heat but it would be soo much worse if I had a 9lb baby inside me :lol: I much prefer delivering in the winter

AMEN! :haha:


----------



## Kellen

hollyw79 said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I do hate the heat but it would be soo much worse if I had a 9lb baby inside me :lol: I much prefer delivering in the winter
> 
> AMEN! :haha:Click to expand...

I have actually had a couple of people (given, we live in the South) if we planned it this way so I wouldn't have to suffer through the heat of summer. I have a co-worker who is 8 months along right now and she is miserable.


----------



## hollyw79

my first son was born Aug 28th.. and let's just say- I wanted NO ONE to touch me or even be NEAR be bc I was always so dang hot!!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i had my son in july and he was 9lb 2.5oz lol i was like a whale and so swollen!!


----------



## hollyw79

I think I'll keep my winter due date :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha: baby isnt here yet and already sounds like i have 2 prams:happydance:


----------



## embo216

Ive had a December and a April baby and even April was too Hot :lol: When I had Jack there was sooo much snow we nicknamed him Jack Frost.


----------



## future hopes

My first was born on aug 19th in 2003 and it was one of the hottest summers out. winter babys r deffo easier :flower:


----------



## future hopes

my tummys really poped today heres a piccy im 10 wks tommorow:happydance:


----------



## future hopes

ill try that again


----------



## future hopes

i cant believe how much ive poped and im still trying to keep it secret from the parents:wacko:


----------



## embo216

Aww you have a lovely bump! Too hot to be wearing big baggy jumpers lol, I'd just say you've had too much dinner :lol:


----------



## future hopes

lol. i been out with my mum today and ive had to breath it all in lol. my parents do not want me having any more babies. im dreading telling them there gonna go mental. :wacko:


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?

love it! :thumbup:


----------



## AmmCjm

Hi ladies! Hope you and your bumps have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PerpetualMama

mommyof2peas said:


> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?

I love it! Goood choice!


Fides-- congrats! :cloud9:

Future hopes- Lovelyyy bump :)


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, 

I need to moan, hope that's ok. Yesterday's 13 hr shift on the ward was horrendous, and today I have a sore throat, am losing my voice, my sinuses are killing and I have earache. Feeling very sorry for myself. Am supposed to be on night shifts tomorrow night, may have to call in sick...

On the plus side, I am no longer constipated (thanks to a thai red curry!), x

How are you ladies?


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you feel better soon gflady :hugs: :hugs:

I haven't been sick in a few days now, which is amazing, still feel very sicky, which sucks, but I'm hoping it'll start to go soon as I'm getting so close to the magical 12 weeks now :) x x x


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need to moan, hope that's ok. Yesterday's 13 hr shift on the ward was horrendous, and today I have a sore throat, am losing my voice, my sinuses are killing and I have earache. Feeling very sorry for myself. Am supposed to be on night shifts tomorrow night, may have to call in sick...
> 
> On the plus side, I am no longer constipated (thanks to a thai red curry!), x
> 
> How are you ladies?


awwwww hunny i do hope u feel better soon gonna send u lots of huggles:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone hope ure all having a lovely saturday. did any of u watch the opening of the olympics on tv yesterday? i must say it did make me feel very proud of being british. loved the USA wen they cam out they were all so lively and made me laugh. swear half the countries were made up some id never heard off in my life, my bad:dohh:


----------



## Murphy98

fides said:


> hey, ladies!
> 
> i had my first appt today and we found a heartbeat!!! soooo happy!
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well!

Ah Im so glad for you Fides! I remember you also had to wait and wait to hear that first heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> So since the baby will be sharing a room with my daughter (13m) I was thinking about doing this on one of the walls. That way if it is a boy the room wont be so girly and if it's a girl it will still be pretty enough. what do you think?
> 
> I love it! Goood choice!
> 
> 
> Fides-- congrats! :cloud9:
> 
> Future hopes- Lovelyyy bump :)Click to expand...


awwww thank u hunny. i hope u r well. xx:hugs:


----------



## fides

future hopes said:


> hello everyone hope ure all having a lovely saturday. did any of u watch the opening of the olympics on tv yesterday? i must say it did make me feel very proud of being british. loved the USA wen they cam out they were all so lively and made me laugh. swear half the countries were made up some id never heard off in my life, my bad:dohh:

i didn't even realize the olympics were starting until my sister mentioned it when she came to pick up my niece... :dohh: we didn't watch it, though.


----------



## kimberleywats

Sick of feeling sick :( and craving Stilton on crackers! Sucks :( 

Also can't hide my lil bump anymore! Wearing a zipped up coat in this weather is almost impossible :( feel like I'm gaining all over again !!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the past few weeks im so so tired bed by 8 and then by 11 the next morning tired again my eyes constantly burn im getting so sick of it i can't o anything as just so tired :shrug: anyone else the same?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Had another scan this afternoon and all is well still :happydance:

EDD is still 8th Feb so was wondering if you'd mind changing it for me please Fides?

Was a lovely scan - baby didn't stop wriggling!! Measured 12+1!


----------



## Rota

gflady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx

I cant get in my uniform any more and we arent getting any more/replacements as we are changing our uniforms soon (yeah right more like 18-24 months) so apparently im supposed to 'deal with it' :growlmad:


----------



## fides

GlitterandBug said:


> Had another scan this afternoon and all is well still :happydance:
> 
> EDD is still 8th Feb so was wondering if you'd mind changing it for me please Fides?
> 
> Was a lovely scan - baby didn't stop wriggling!! Measured 12+1!

congrats; updated! :)


----------



## Peachypoo

Hiya ladies !!! How you all doing??? 

Question on weight gain.. Any of you not gaining or lost weight?? I seemed to have lost weight instead of gain it!! A little worried!!


----------



## Newt4

Rota said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I cant get in my uniform any more and we arent getting any more/replacements as we are changing our uniforms soon (yeah right more like 18-24 months) so apparently im supposed to 'deal with it' :growlmad:Click to expand...


Thats lame! Aren't employers suppose to make accommodation for pregnant women. Some times I think we still live in the stone age.
Im showing. Last time I was about 20 weeks before I started. Sigh I think I need to do physiotherapy too because my stomach muscles are separated to much.


----------



## fides

Peachypoo said:


> Hiya ladies !!! How you all doing???
> 
> Question on weight gain.. Any of you not gaining or lost weight?? I seemed to have lost weight instead of gain it!! A little worried!!

depending on the day, i've either lost a few pounds or have a zero gain. i think that's normal for 1st tri if you're like me and not feeling well/not eating much b/c most everything makes you sick.

don't worry - if you're like me, you'll probably make up for it in the next two trimesters! :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper, yes I am tired almost all the time! I go to bed around 9 to 10pm and I have to wake up several times to pee, but I always go right back to sleep. When I get up, even if I sleep for 8 hours, I still feel so out of it and have a hard time waking up fully. Between 11am and 1pm I get sleepy all over again and I HAVE to take a nap for an hour or two. 

Congrats on the great scan Glitter! 

Aww ladies I WISH I was showing already. I guess because this is as far as I've ever gotten in a pregnancy my uterus wasn't stretched yet. All I have is horrible bloat, which looks even worse because of my constipation issues. Can't wait to get a real bump!


----------



## Angelinheaven

Peachypoo said:


> Hiya ladies !!! How you all doing???
> 
> Question on weight gain.. Any of you not gaining or lost weight?? I seemed to have lost weight instead of gain it!! A little worried!!

i am losing weight too. i am not eating anything except fruits. i told the doctor about this and she told me that it is normal to lose weight in the first trimister. but it is important to take some food supplements like vitamins to make up for what you are not eating. 

Relax and dont worry too much xxx
good luck :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Rota said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I cant get in my uniform any more and we arent getting any more/replacements as we are changing our uniforms soon (yeah right more like 18-24 months) so apparently im supposed to 'deal with it' :growlmad:Click to expand...

No way! That's awful. Not very supportive! How about wearing scrubs? I'm not sure what I'm going to do about my uniform, it's starting to get a bit tight already too x


----------



## gflady

babydreams85 I'm not showing yet either, I just look a mix of bloating and like I've been eating too much. Although weirdly I'm not constipated and have only gained 1lb- don't why I'm so much bigger! It's my first pregnancy too.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I think I feel ready to join.

My brief history is that my OH and I have been ttc for 2 years and in that time I have suffered 3 missed miscarriages (hence the late joining)

I had my dating scan on thursday last week and everything was fine, measuring 3 days ahead so edd is 5 th Feb. 

Next task for me is starting my pregnancy journal.


----------



## embo216

debzie said:


> Hello ladies I think I feel ready to join.
> 
> My brief history is that my OH and I have been ttc for 2 years and in that time I have suffered 3 missed miscarriages (hence the late joining)
> 
> I had my dating scan on thursday last week and everything was fine, measuring 3 days ahead so edd is 5 th Feb.
> 
> Next task for me is starting my pregnancy journal.

Huge congratulations :) Im so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Omg Im a plum plum plum!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone losing symptoms around 10 weeks? Still get some nausea when hungry, but my bbs aren't sore. Just wanna reassure its normal...


----------



## Lindylou

I look like I've just has Christmas dinner so feel frumpy and bloated and not pregnant!! Jeans feel tight and got a bit of overhang happening.


----------



## Lindylou

My boobs aren't sore anymore, had no sickness and tiredness easing. Just feel bloated. I it wasn't for the scan trlling me im still pregnant I feel pretty normal!


----------



## debzie

Thanks embo for the welcome and congrats on being a plum.

Sweetpea my symptoms disappeared at 10 weeks and faded even more by 11 I was sure it was all over. Around this time the placenta takes over hormone production so some like myself start to feel normal again.

My last pair of jeans stopped fitting yesterday so I have resorted to full time maternity wear. Have even washed my maternity work trousers that I had from when I had dd to start wearing next week. Defo now have a big blump.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the ONLY symptoms ive had constantly and are still here is the tiredness, on and off nausea and heavy boobys 12 weeks tomoz:happydance:


----------



## Rota

Newt4 said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am so bloated, my clothes aren't fitting (but I've only gained a few pounds, if that). I did a 13 hr shift today and am doing a 13hr one tomorrow :( and it's so hot on our ward. My poor patients are going to get a rubbish nurse tomorrow!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I cant get in my uniform any more and we arent getting any more/replacements as we are changing our uniforms soon (yeah right more like 18-24 months) so apparently im supposed to 'deal with it' :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats lame! Aren't employers suppose to make accommodation for pregnant women. Some times I think we still live in the stone age.
> Im showing. Last time I was about 20 weeks before I started. Sigh I think I need to do physiotherapy too because my stomach muscles are separated to much.Click to expand...

Ive had a quick look through the policies at work which state that as soon as the employee informs the manager the manager has to do a risk assessment (hasnt been done) im entitled to mat uniforms (none avaliable) and any maternity related sickness does not count towards your overall bradford/sickness score (manager went ballistic on me for ringing in with migraine as ''your bradford score is too high, you have to go to occy health for review, well i can only take paracetamol and that does nothing)


----------



## GlitterandBug

debzie said:


> Hello ladies I think I feel ready to join.
> 
> My brief history is that my OH and I have been ttc for 2 years and in that time I have suffered 3 missed miscarriages (hence the late joining)
> 
> I had my dating scan on thursday last week and everything was fine, measuring 3 days ahead so edd is 5 th Feb.
> 
> Next task for me is starting my pregnancy journal.

Hi debzie! Welcome! Great news about your scan :thumbup:

I've got a history of loss at different stars in first tri so I understand the massive anxiety of early pregnancy. My scan yesterday showed a wriggly little baby measuring 12+1 which has given me great reassurance too.

Looking forward to your journal!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! I'm a prune! :happydance:

Those who have been following my journal will know I've had a bit of a rough time of it recently, as I was admitted to hospital last week for hyperemesis gravidarum and dehydration. I would say that I still have constant nausea, which is the worst symptom! I'm very tired and, because of my hospital stay and weight loss (13lbs as of yesterday), I'm also very weak. Making breakfast leaves me short of breath. :( I'm currently signed off work, and am going back to see my GP tomorrow about getting another week (my third) off. :(


----------



## gflady

Hope you feel better soon Mrsswaffer! Poor you.

Rota, can't believe how bad your manager is! x


----------



## Bumpblues82

rota take it higher... when i worked in a call centre i was preg with my son and i called in sick alot i had to say i was getting morning sickness as they wouldnt exept fatigue as a valid excuse and some days i just rang and said i had been sick so like mon and tues id say ms and then wed i would say sickness well they pulled me into office and said my sickness was thru the roof and it was cause the person answering the phone didnt class sickness as morning sickness (dumbass) but it did get sorted and the only risk assesment i got was dont bang your bump on the desk!! i ended up on early maternity leave as i was getting ratty with customers and i just wanted to be at home as i hated the job! the job im in now is only a part time bar job but as soon as i told them they were great asked if i wanted to cut hrs down which i declined and are fine if i ring in sick and they did a risk assesment straight away im not allowed to lift glasses in and out of washer and not allowed to bottle up fridges and stuff like that and ive been kept from working the restaurant as the smell of the food makes me ill!! i really think you should go higher if ur boss is being a pain x


as for symptoms... my boobs are gonna fall off if i take my bra off im sure they are that heavy and swollen and sore its like lying on two rocks!! ms still comming and going which freaked me out at first and im still sleeping for team GB!! had a stuffy nose and now getting up in the night to pee!! sense of smell is thru the roof and my appitite is not what it used to be! i have another scan on tuesday morning lets see if the measurements differ from last weeks i was measured at 8+3 last wed which was 4 days out from my calc so that makes me 9 weeks today and 9+2 on tues i think if it remains the same ill change my ticker reluctantly lol!! was gonna wait till my 2 week one as its more accurate x


----------



## fides

debzie said:


> Hello ladies I think I feel ready to join.
> 
> My brief history is that my OH and I have been ttc for 2 years and in that time I have suffered 3 missed miscarriages (hence the late joining)
> 
> I had my dating scan on thursday last week and everything was fine, measuring 3 days ahead so edd is 5 th Feb.
> 
> Next task for me is starting my pregnancy journal.

welcome!! truly hope this is your healthy rainbow baby. :flower:



embo216 said:


> Omg Im a plum plum plum!!!! :happydance:

yay - congratulations!!



mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! I'm a prune! :happydance:
> 
> Those who have been following my journal will know I've had a bit of a rough time of it recently, as I was admitted to hospital last week for hyperemesis gravidarum and dehydration. I would say that I still have constant nausea, which is the worst symptom! I'm very tired and, because of my hospital stay and weight loss (13lbs as of yesterday), I'm also very weak. Making breakfast leaves me short of breath. :( I'm currently signed off work, and am going back to see my GP tomorrow about getting another week (my third) off. :(

congrats on the prune! so sorry you're having a tough time of it and hope you are able to gain soon. :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Anyone else stressing about pregnancy cravings and weight gain? I'm having strong cravings for junk food (crisps and cookies) this weekend, and because I'm feeling ill and sorry for myself I've been giving into them. But now I just feel like a disgusting lump of fat. Doesn't help that at mo I look fat rather than pregnant. Ugh.


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer im craving strawberry and lime kopperberg! which obv i cant have i tried a non alcaholic mixed fruit one but it didnt cut it! :( and salt and vinegar squares!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i know scans can be +/- 5 days at this stage but when does it become the most accurate? my scan last weel put me 4 days behind my dates?


----------



## embo216

Im sure they always go by the 12 week scan, that will determine your due date x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Bumpblues82 said:


> yer im craving strawberry and lime kopperberg! which obv i cant have i tried a non alcaholic mixed fruit one but it didnt cut it! :( and salt and vinegar squares!!

I've been eating salt and vinegar squares on a daily basis!! :blush:


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome debzie :)

Well nearly 12 weeks... It's flown by. hope all is well on my scan. Only 4 days. Got ob appt on wed but will probably be discharged and back to midwife care.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nixilix said:


> Welcome debzie :)
> 
> Well nearly 12 weeks... It's flown by. hope all is well on my scan. Only 4 days. Got ob appt on wed but will probably be discharged and back to midwife care.

Good luck at your scan! The first trimester has gone pretty quick for me too which has been good :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Bumpy at my first scan at 6 weeks I was put back 3 days then at my 12 week scan I was put forward three days so somewhere I gained 6 days lol. My edd has gone by my 12 week scan even though I know when I ovulated I am now 3 days ahead.


----------



## embo216

I still haven't got a date for my 12 week scan and Im 12 weeks now :lol: I will be ringing them up again tomorrow :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer well the scans im having weekly are not "official" ones and i dont get any documentation from them they are just reassurance as ive had 6 losses and the epac just put me in the weekly clinic to keep my mind at ease they said that they wouldnt interfere with my 12 week scan or anything but some one just told me they get less accurate as u go on just a bit bumbed that im 4 days behind lol ah well ill see on tuesday what they say then x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Both of my early scans (at 6 +4 and 9 +1) have put my EDD at exactly what I thought it was - Feb 24th. :) Hopefully it won't change too much at my 12 week scan.


----------



## Bumpblues82

me and oh have decided to say team yellow but i might get scanner to write it on a piece of paper and we can seal it in an envelope and sign the seal so we know if its been looked at lol then store it some where in the nursery and then if we then decide we want to know later on we can both look at it x what do you tthink?


----------



## debzie

Sounds like a plan Bumpy. I am undecided if I want to find out or not. At the moment I am team yellow.


----------



## Murphy98

Must post my weekly fruit change...PRUNE!! :bunny:


----------



## mrsswaffer

We are team yellow. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

We were Team Yellow last time but finding out this time - can't wait!!


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, sooo many posts, can't comment on all... But welcome new ladies, great news about scans and up coming appointments xx

My normal jeans on are on but currently undone! I feel huge! I'm 13 weeks and one day :)

Rota, what hospital do you work at? I'm based in Stevenage. I've not told my boss yet as she scares me! I'm only started my job in January so I'm worried about her reaction and am now scared she won't re new my contract- which ends in Jan. She had renewed everyone else's unless there off sick and go over that Bradford score- so don't where maternity will leave me? Also think I've missed out on enhanced may pay by about six weeks? Grrrr. Sorry for the rant!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## fides

Bumpblues82 said:


> me and oh have decided to say team yellow but i might get scanner to write it on a piece of paper and we can seal it in an envelope and sign the seal so we know if its been looked at lol then store it some where in the nursery and then if we then decide we want to know later on we can both look at it x what do you tthink?




mrsswaffer said:


> We are team yellow. :)

added a :yellow: for you two ladies. :)




GlitterandBug said:


> We were Team Yellow last time but finding out this time - can't wait!!

same here!! :happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

fides said:


> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> me and oh have decided to say team yellow but i might get scanner to write it on a piece of paper and we can seal it in an envelope and sign the seal so we know if its been looked at lol then store it some where in the nursery and then if we then decide we want to know later on we can both look at it x what do you tthink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> We are team yellow. :)Click to expand...
> 
> added a :yellow: for you two ladies. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> We were Team Yellow last time but finding out this time - can't wait!!Click to expand...
> 
> same here!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You haven't got long to wait Fides :thumbup: We find out in 5 weeks and 4 days!!


----------



## Nixilix

I am Goin to try my hardest to stay team Yellow. Found out with DD so would like a suprise! Just gotta be strong!


----------



## debzie

Really wanted to know with DD but she had her legs crossed. Was initially going to find out as OH wanted too but I want to stay team yellow for that surprise. I love guessing though.


----------



## Jembug

I found out with my first... Girl and my second we had a surprise which was lovely.... Girl. But this one I think we will find out. It's defo our last baby and as much as we want a healthy baby I know my husband would love a boy. Although I think he just thinks we are going to have a girl like before? I personally don't mind, love another girl! I'm just so so worried the baby won't be healthy? I feel so blessed to have to have to healthy children, will I get another healthy child. Silly to worry...

I could potentially find out the sex in three weeks if I got a private scan, eeeek
X


----------



## PerpetualMama

gflady said:


> Anyone else stressing about pregnancy cravings and weight gain? I'm having strong cravings for junk food (crisps and cookies) this weekend, and because I'm feeling ill and sorry for myself I've been giving into them. But now I just feel like a disgusting lump of fat. Doesn't help that at mo I look fat rather than pregnant. Ugh.

yes put on 5 lbs in 2 weeks from my constant need to eat. Just over 11 weeks along and put on about 6 or 7 lbs. Feeling like a pig :nope:


----------



## sara3337

In the last two days been eating alot, I think the baby is growing quickly and taking my energy. Cant stop eating :))))


----------



## sara3337

Jembug said:


> I found out with my first... Girl and my second we had a surprise which was lovely.... Girl. But this one I think we will find out. It's defo our last baby and as much as we want a healthy baby I know my husband would love a boy. Although I think he just thinks we are going to have a girl like before? I personally don't mind, love another girl! I'm just so so worried the baby won't be healthy? I feel so blessed to have to have to healthy children, will I get another healthy child. Silly to worry...
> 
> I could potentially find out the sex in three weeks if I got a private scan, eeeek
> X

Hi Jembug: Have u been having different or same preg symptomes with your pregnancies? I have kind of similar symp with my last one. Like to know if I am having a girl again.


----------



## fides

GlitterandBug said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> me and oh have decided to say team yellow but i might get scanner to write it on a piece of paper and we can seal it in an envelope and sign the seal so we know if its been looked at lol then store it some where in the nursery and then if we then decide we want to know later on we can both look at it x what do you tthink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> We are team yellow. :)Click to expand...
> 
> added a :yellow: for you two ladies. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> We were Team Yellow last time but finding out this time - can't wait!!Click to expand...
> 
> same here!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't got long to wait Fides :thumbup: We find out in 5 weeks and 4 days!!Click to expand...

ha ha, ours is only a 16 week scan, and from what i hear, if they see boy bits, it's a boy, but if they call girl, the boy bits may just not have descended yet, so you have to check again around 20 weeks. So, we may also end up waiting quite a while too. :)


----------



## fides

debzie said:


> Really wanted to know with DD but she had her legs crossed. Was initially going to find out as OH wanted too but I want to stay team yellow for that surprise. I love guessing though.

oh no! that would be frustrating! i wonder how often that happens - baby not cooperating for the peak. :haha:


----------



## Newt4

sara3337 said:


> In the last two days been eating alot, I think the baby is growing quickly and taking my energy. Cant stop eating :))))

Sara me too! I feel like such a fat pig and we haven't told anyone and I can just see people are like oh she's letting her self go. :wacko:
Im 10 weeks too:thumbup:


----------



## sara3337

Yes same here people say I am much bigger than few weeks ago. Noone knows too


----------



## Newt4

Yeah I hope its bloat but I think its from all the junk Ive been eating.


----------



## sara3337

I think first 4 months or maybe 3 months is like this then it will settle down for awhile then start gaining weigh again last trimester


----------



## Newt4

Last time I only gained 25lbs (Im very petite). I think I'll be around 35 this time if this hunger keeps up.


----------



## sara3337

Yes Me 2 I gained around 12kg that was 13 years ago, now I was bigger b4 getting preg


----------



## gflady

I've literally spent all weekend stuffing my face! I'm hoping that the baby is having one massive growth spurt. I annihilated a tub of ben and jerry's last night. I now realise that I cannot be trusted around ice-cream or cookies, so have banned them from the house starting today!

Still waiting for my scan date...!


----------



## sara3337

gflady: lol I like sweet stuff too specially now, I just noticed I only buy apricot slices, bananas, cakes, raisins .... I wonder what we will have, boy or girl. This craving must mean something


----------



## gflady

sara3337 said:


> gflady: lol I like sweet stuff too specially now, I just noticed I only buy apricot slices, bananas, cakes, raisins .... I wonder what we will have, boy or girl. This craving must mean something

They say that sweet cravings means you're having a girl... We're not going to find out the sex but I've got a hunch we're having a girl :) Loving bananas at mo!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Sweet is meant to mean girl. I craved cakes with DD.

As of today, i'm starting some exercise - nothing strenuous but some swimming and walking just to get my fitness up (and hopefully keep those lbs down!)

Have put on a couple of lbs already but with DD I put on about 40lbs!!!! (nearly 3 stone) which was ridiculous as I wasn't small to start. Determined not to get like that again!!


----------



## sara3337

Yep Was same for my DD too. Am kind of sure I am having a girl despite my dream last nite where I was changing a boy's nappy and I saw his lil bits :))


----------



## sara3337

A friend of mine was craving at 4 months plus for sour stuff and she has a lil girl now


----------



## Wiggler

I had cravings for sweet stuff with my boy, anything savoury was with my girly x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: made it to 12 weeks not bad for sumone who last year was told our only chance was ivf:happydance::happydance::happydance: celebrated by having 5 vials of blood taken out my arm by an evil nurse lady at my rheumologist:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 12 weeks hun!!! x x x


----------



## Best step mum

Good morning everyone,

I have just ordered my pushchair/carrycot, Im so excited - we went for the iCandy peach jogger in black. I am so excited! I know that it is early to order things like that but there is a waiting time of 3-4 months for them in Northern Ireland so it should be here in good time. Plus the shop can keep it for us until we need it.

We are staying team yellow as far as we know, Fides can you please update this for me.

I cant believe that all of my symptoms have vanished, apart from my work trousers feeling a bit on the tight side I dont feel pregnant at all anymore - I was 13 weeks yesterday so I guess this is just one of the joys of the 2nd Trimester.


----------



## GlitterandBug

sara3337 said:


> Yep Was same for my DD too. Am kind of sure I am having a girl despite my dream last nite where I was changing a boy's nappy and I saw his lil bits :))

The night I went into labour with DD, I dreamt I had a boy so it could mean the opposite :winkwink:


----------



## gflady

I've just got my first scan date! It's this thursday at 2:30. I'm a bag of nerves already! Hope everything's ok and my dates are roughly accurate x


----------



## Jessica28

Anyone else experiencing loose stools? (sorry TMI) I was constipated at first but since I stopped the folic acid, it has been loose stool all the time.

Also, I am trying to set up an early scan today - keep you fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Mom To 2

Jessica28 said:


> Anyone else experiencing loose stools? (sorry TMI) I was constipated at first but since I stopped the folic acid, it has been loose stool all the time.
> 
> Also, I am trying to set up an early scan today - keep you fingers crossed for me!

I keep going back and forth. Constipated for days to loose. I look forward to the loose days. :haha:

Good luck with the scan!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck to the ladies with scans this week! Another week and a half for me.

Congrats to those who have made it to 12 weeks...yay!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi ladies, I have my scan tomorrow. So nervous plus excited. Just hoping everything is ok and baby is moving around happily. Good luck to everyone else with their scans. 

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am bunged up to the max! :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Ughh, I think I have another UTI. Called the Dr and I have an appointment at 1:30 to be checked for one. I get them so easily and I hate it! :(


----------



## Rota

Jembug said:


> Hey ladies, sooo many posts, can't comment on all... But welcome new ladies, great news about scans and up coming appointments xx
> 
> My normal jeans on are on but currently undone! I feel huge! I'm 13 weeks and one day :)
> 
> Rota, what hospital do you work at? I'm based in Stevenage. I've not told my boss yet as she scares me! I'm only started my job in January so I'm worried about her reaction and am now scared she won't re new my contract- which ends in Jan. She had renewed everyone else's unless there off sick and go over that Bradford score- so don't where maternity will leave me? Also think I've missed out on enhanced may pay by about six weeks? Grrrr. Sorry for the rant!
> 
> Hope your all well xx

Im at bedford. Thankfully my contract is an open ended one, apparently this is my first official warning so no sickness for 3 months then all should be ok but this means that what ever ive got i have to go in so i could well be going to work sick (vomitting,diarrahoea or dizziness) and then sent home part way through the shift as this doesnt count as 'sickness'.The only reason i told my boss so early is that we have recently had a number of chicken pox patients, a couple of TB scares and we are such a heavy ward. But she hasnt done anything about it, its been my collegues who have said 'no i will work that end as Rota cant as she is pregnant' my boss doesnt seem to give a hoot. Im constructing a list of questions and things to discuss with occy health as someone has to be looking out for my health


----------



## ClaireJ23

Scan tomorrow, bit nervous but excited. 

I weighed myself today and have gained 12 pounds in two months!!!! Aaaagh



Update - had scan today and baby looks amazing, was sleeping at first and then we woke baby up and was moving around all over the place. So lovely, we saw the brain, spinal cord, bladder, stomach and they took measurements of the neck. 

Due date is 8th Feb now.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 12 weeks pic 1-1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









Scan 12 weeks pic 2-1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## debzie

Good luck with the scans ladies tomorrow and Thursday. 

I weighed myself today and have gained 3kg which I'm not happy with. I am allready overweight si cant afford to gain too much. I gained too much with dd. I blame mine on not being alliwed to wxercise in first tri due to and area of bleeding and previous losses. Going to try and get some energy to start this week. 

Feeling so tired today after bragging that I had no symptoms. Yawn


----------



## PerpetualMama

GlitterandBug said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Was same for my DD too. Am kind of sure I am having a girl despite my dream last nite where I was changing a boy's nappy and I saw his lil bits :))
> 
> The night I went into labour with DD, I dreamt I had a boy so it could mean the opposite :winkwink:Click to expand...


Thought you ladies might enjoy this list of old wives tales as much as I did. BTW on here it says if you dream of a boy then you're having a girl ;)

httpwww-babyandbump-compregnancy-second-trimester506423-big-list-all-old-wives-tales-baby-gender-html


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi ladies! Haven't been here in a while, just wanted to say hello! Tomorrow is my first scan and I'm very excited, can't wait to see the lil nudger :)

Hope everyone's feeling better, my nausea keeps coming in random waves x


----------



## Tierney

Hi everyone
Can I join please, due 14th of feb with my second. Were finding out the sex this time had a surprise with my little girl. 
I'm really suffering at the minute I'm signed off work with hypermesis and feel so rough, I'm so desperate to get to the stage were I feel normal again which was about 20 weeks with my little girl :nope: seems so far away at the minute lol


----------



## magrace

Hi ladies have my scan tomorrow :) cant wait to see the babe! 
Quite proud Ive only gained 3lbs in 3 months but doctor seems to be worried but I thought that that amount of weight was normal...I dont know I feel good and baby is good and my stomach is growing lol


----------



## future hopes

good luck with all ure scans ladies, mines 2 weeks today still so nervous just want it out the way now and everything to b normol and ok. so afraid of being told something is wrong. read so meny horror stories ive really frightened myself. got midwife on wednesday and preying ill get to hear babys h/b ill b 10+4 then so hopefully ill get to hear it. wud really make me more confident about the 12 weeks sacn then. cant wait another 2 weeks feels so long away:wacko:


----------



## Seity

Aha, I was wondering where this thread got moved too. Finally found you all. My birthday is today and my scan is tomorrow too. I can't wait to see the baby again! I think I've managed to gain 2lbs. I hope the doctor doesn't say anything about me needing to have gained more by now. It's not from lack of eating. I can tell I'm entering 2nd tri because my face is finally starting to clear up! :happydance:
Good luck tomorrow with your scans magrace and ClaireJ23!


----------



## future hopes

happy birthday hun. and good luck with ure scan:flower:


----------



## yellow11

Got Scan today... :happydance: 
Been MIA a bit recently, ms had gone for a bit and then came back with vengeance :sick: 

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w411/yellow1110/IMAG0250.jpg


----------



## MD1223

Yay! Congrats, Yellow! I have my next scan on Thursday. Can't wait! 

I've also been MIA and am a little behind on the thread. Congrats to all that have made it to the 12 week mark! Welcome to all the new ladies! And good luck to all of you having scans soon! Exciting! 

Sorry for the TMI, but have been having bad gas lately. Embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## future hopes

congrats, ure all so lucky having ure scans my 2 week wait is gonna seem endless roll on 13th aug and preying for good news. so flipping nervous:wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, future, that's my birthday. I should be having my 12 week scan that week too! It'd be a lovely birthday present!


----------



## tntrying22

Hi everyone,

This thread is so big!! I am behind...Glad to hear so many of us are doing well!

I am counting down the days until this tri is over! So nauseated and no appetite. Smells of food cooking make me so sick. 

For those ladies who have had bleeding, I had a small tear behind my placenta and had bright red blood last week (10w3d)- scared me to death but I got a scan and everything was fine with jellybean! HR of 186 (hoping that means girl!) and got to see her move! I get to have yet another scan next week (yes!) to make sure everything has resolved. Bright red bleeding stopped within minutes of starting but I did have spotting of old blood for a few days - seems to have totally stopped now so hoping for resolution!


----------



## future hopes

mrsswaffer said:


> Aww, future, that's my birthday. I should be having my 12 week scan that week too! It'd be a lovely birthday present!

ooooh i shel remember to wish u a happy bday we go on holiday after my scan so i am preying it is good news and i get to c a little wrigler lol. i just wish i cud stop feeling so nervous. :dohh:


----------



## Serafina83

I had midwife on thurs and I've already gained 3 lb at 9 weeks not been eating more think its from lack of excersise can't ever be bothered to do anything recently. Got my scan date thru this morning it's 21st


----------



## future hopes

i lost about 5 lbs during early pregnancy but have gained around 3lbs so almost back to the weight i was b4 i found out i was pregnant.:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers lots of scans Tomoz! Goodluck!
Loads od posts, don't want people to think I'm ignoring you all... Just hard to keep up, lol.
Sara, I feel this pregnancy Is different, so that's why I'm thinking it could be a boy? My last two pregnancies were very similar, except I felt in one that I did for the other. Just have to see :)

rota, I'm sure your be fine? We are told not to phone in sick for six months of your Bradford score is high!
Are you a nurse?
I'm a children's community support worker... I look after children who have tracheostomy's... I work three nights a week, although I'm doing four this week for extra money. I've just started my night shift and the child has MRSA, so I'm about to google what that may mean for a pregnant lady! My fault, I must pluck up the courage to telly boss this week!!

Anyone got heartburn yet, mines just started up.
Oh and I'm still constipated, think I'd like runny stools, ha ha.
Xx


----------



## Serafina83

I'm constipated too, been getting really bad belly ache from it, also on and off nausea and constantly tired


----------



## fides

Tierney said:


> Hi everyone
> Can I join please, due 14th of feb with my second. Were finding out the sex this time had a surprise with my little girl.
> I'm really suffering at the minute I'm signed off work with hypermesis and feel so rough, I'm so desperate to get to the stage were I feel normal again which was about 20 weeks with my little girl :nope: seems so far away at the minute lol

welcome!! added to first page. :)


----------



## sara3337

I can feel movements in my stomach and I love it


----------



## AmmCjm

I have an appointment tomorrow too!

Fides, my official due date is now 02/11. If possible could you change it please? :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nearly done. Need to be cleaned up and the birds painted in :)
 



Attached Files:







tree.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









tree1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sara3337

Beautifullllllllll


----------



## SweetPea0903

Wow so pretty...


----------



## GlitterandBug

sara3337 said:


> I can feel movements in my stomach and I love it

Me too! It feels like little 'pops'!



mommyof2peas said:


> Nearly done. Need to be cleaned up and the birds painted in :)

Fantastic!


----------



## sara3337

Yes pops its cute, just love it


----------



## Lindylou

Mommy of 2 it's so lovely c


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, that's really early to feel baby! I wish I could. All I feel in my abdomen is bowel pain!! :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(


----------



## embo216

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

oh hun :(I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

im so sorry hun:hugs::nope:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

Oh no, so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

I'm sorry hun. Your are in my thoughts.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear, bumpblues. :( :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

:hugs: So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Such sad news :(


----------



## Jembug

Sorry baby blues xxx


----------



## Serafina83

sara3337 said:


> I can feel movements in my stomach and I love it

Was just about to ask if any one was feeling movements yet! I'm sure I felt baby move last night. Felt exactly the same as it did with my daughter, didn't feel anything till about 16 weeks with her though, and I'm only 10 weeks now! Had a few people tell me they felt it really early with their second pg though!


----------



## Serafina83

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

So so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

I'm so sorry hun :nope:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I so sorry bumpblues


----------



## mommyof2peas

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

I'm so sorry love :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just tried for a nap but tis impossible with our neighbours i hate living in a flat:haha: hoping the new flat will be better for us and the neighbours are less ermm rude!:haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bumpblues82 said:


> No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(

:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Oh no...so sorry :(


----------



## Seity

I'm so sorry Bumpblues82! :hugs:

I had my 12 week scan today. Here he/she is waving hello! NT measurement was normal. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450739&amp;d=1343752695
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450741&amp;d=1343752723


----------



## Murphy98

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

:nope: I'm so sorry


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to hear sad news :(


----------



## debzie

So sorry bumpy. x


----------



## Blue_bear

Im so sorry bumpblues. Sending massive hugs your way. Make sure you look after yourself xx


----------



## fides

so sorry, bump blues. :hugs:


----------



## fides

sara3337 said:


> I can feel movements in my stomach and I love it

congrats! 



AmmCjm said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow too!
> 
> Fides, my official due date is now 02/11. If possible could you change it please? :)

no problem - updated! :)



mommyof2peas said:


> Nearly done. Need to be cleaned up and the birds painted in :)

wow - it looks fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

Such sad sad news i am so sorry hunny:cry:


----------



## future hopes

I have not felt any movements at all. My partner says he can hear movents he did wit our son to he has really good hearing lol but only movements i have felt is mainly to do with gas lol. Midwife tommorow and i really really hope i get to hear babys heartbeat:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

I felt my first at 16 weeks and my second at 13 half weeks- which I am one- hoping to notice movement soon? I could only notice it if I was lying down and concentrating. I'm on a night shift so I may have a little lay down and see if I notice any movements :)
X


----------



## Lindylou

Serafina83 said:


> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(
> 
> So sorry. XxxxClick to expand...


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpblues82 said:


> I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(

:cry: I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## AmmCjm

Congrats Seity on the scan! Love the wave :)

Had my 12 week appointment today and heard a HB. I seriously started to tear up with joy! I officially announced it to friends today! :)


----------



## future hopes

Congrats hun and thats a great scan picture:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmmCjm said:


> Congrats Seity on the scan! Love the wave :)
> 
> Had my 12 week appointment today and heard a HB. I seriously started to tear up with joy! I officially announced it to friends today! :)

YAY! beautiful feeling isn't it? :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Bumpblues82 said:


> No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(

Hugs and prayers for you Hon, I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Amm and Seity!
Luv the scan pics Seity.


----------



## Mom To 2

AmmCjm said:


> Congrats Seity on the scan! Love the wave :)
> 
> Had my 12 week appointment today and heard a HB. I seriously started to tear up with joy! I officially announced it to friends today! :)

That's wonderful news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

Love the scan "with the wave", I have one like that from when preggers with my son.


----------



## AmmCjm

PerpetualMama said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Seity on the scan! Love the wave :)
> 
> Had my 12 week appointment today and heard a HB. I seriously started to tear up with joy! I officially announced it to friends today! :)
> 
> YAY! beautiful feeling isn't it? :)Click to expand...

Amazing feeling.


----------



## sara3337

Serafina83 said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> I can feel movements in my stomach and I love it
> 
> Was just about to ask if any one was feeling movements yet! I'm sure I felt baby move last night. Felt exactly the same as it did with my daughter, didn't feel anything till about 16 weeks with her though, and I'm only 10 weeks now! Had a few people tell me they felt it really early with their second pg though!Click to expand...

Yes movements pulsations and feelings like a fish is swimming I have been feeling them once a day for long time now. It s amazing this is my second preg. The actual kick was felt at 20 w with my first


----------



## sara3337

Bumpblues82: OMG So sorryyyyyyy hun


----------



## babydreams85

Oh BumpBlues, I am so very sorry...:(


----------



## babydreams85

Love the scan pics ladies!! Adorable little wave Seity!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

:cloud9: Had 12 week scan yesterday. Due date now 8th Feb. Adorable.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 12 weeks pic 1-1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









Scan 12 weeks pic 2-1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lindylou

Yey I'm a peach. X


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm a Lime! :D


----------



## future hopes

Congrats all on ure scans there all so cute. Got my midwife app today at 1.30 gonna ask her if she cud listen for a h/b im hoping she says yes and preying she finds it. Really wanna stop all this worrying now and i wanna look forward to my scan on 13th instead of dreading it. If i hear that h/b it will really reasure me. So frightened im gonna b told something awfull at that scan. :nope:


----------



## Nixilix

Got OB appt today and scan tomorrow. Still cant find HB on doppler but hoping its cause i have a retroverted uterus. Im still sick and got sore boobs.... really hope all is ok in there.


----------



## future hopes

Good luck with ure scan tommorow hun. My pregnancy is high risk so i cant stop worrying its driving me nuts lol. X


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi girls! Had my scan yesterday and baby is healthy and happy. :thumbup:
however there was a small area of bleeding.

My new due date is the 5th february!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









photo 1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Best step mum

I dont know why but I am starting to panic - ALL of my symptoms have gone, but I dont know if it is because I am over the 13 week mark. I dont have another hospital appointment for 2 weeks and even then I dont know what they do at the 16 week appointment in Northern Ireland.

The only thing that I can safely say is that my trousers are not fitting me very well anymore, they are all getting too snug and then yesterday 2 of the 3 buttons on my suit trousers for work just kindof popped off! 

Sorry for complaining :-(


----------



## Vegan mum

Hey best step mum! I think that's pretty normal for the symptoms to fade now. Also here in the uk they listen to babys heartbeat at 16 weeks so I'm thinking it'll be similar for you. Not too long now! x


----------



## Best step mum

Vegan mum said:


> Hey best step mum! I think that's pretty normal for the symptoms to fade now. Also here in the uk they listen to babys heartbeat at 16 weeks so I'm thinking it'll be similar for you. Not too long now! x

Thank you, I think that because everything has been so smooth sailing up to now, (even getting pregnant happened in the 1st month of trying) I am just expecting something to go wrong. Only 2 weeks to go until my appointment so I will keep my fingers crossed. 

OH has started stroking my belly in the mornings, I think that it has finally hit him that there is something in there.


----------



## Vegan mum

My first was the same! Everything text book but I went overdue. Enjoy it, nothing nicer than a smooth pregnancy. At my scan yesterday I hubby was very cute and he kept grinning from one ear to the other. It's cute when they finally catch on! With my daughter I had bleeding in early pregnancy and she is fine and now this baby I've got a small area of bleeding again but I'm positive! Baby is so happy in there. You've got to enjoy your pregnancy it goes so fast and before you know it you're holding your screaming bundle of joy! Good luck x:flower:


----------



## future hopes

Off to my midwife soon ladys ive got everyting crossed i get to hear hb then i can finaly start looking forward to my scan in 13 days time i hope baby is ok in there:hugs:


----------



## Vegan mum

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck future, my midwife would not listen to mine at this stage, so hope your is different!
Best step mum, I'm 14 weeks on saturday and my boobs are no longer sore but my waist is thicker and I've got heart burn. I dont feel pregnant either! Keep positive. 
My next appointment is 16 weeks, with the midwife xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> Off to my midwife soon ladys ive got everyting crossed i get to hear hb then i can finaly start looking forward to my scan in 13 days time i hope baby is ok in there:hugs:

good luck future hopes...ask them to listen even if they don't usually listen this early!!:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Best step mum said:


> I dont know why but I am starting to panic - ALL of my symptoms have gone, but I dont know if it is because I am over the 13 week mark. I dont have another hospital appointment for 2 weeks and even then I dont know what they do at the 16 week appointment in Northern Ireland.
> 
> The only thing that I can safely say is that my trousers are not fitting me very well anymore, they are all getting too snug and then yesterday 2 of the 3 buttons on my suit trousers for work just kindof popped off!
> 
> Sorry for complaining :-(

my sympyoms always improved significantly after 13 weeks (except with my first with which I was horrendously sick throughout). My other 4 I remember feeling pretty awesome and...normal...for my second trimester.Hang in there, you're supposed to feel good right about now :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I had a bit of a scare last night. I was cramping and having lower back pain for about an hour last night but was not spotting or bleeding. I feel fine now so I guess I should chalk it up to growing pains. Anyone else have cramping at 11 weeks?


----------



## Blue_bear

Im really crampy Blue eyes, my mw said its ok as long as no bleeding. Doesnt stop me worrying though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i seem to of hit 12 weeks and the nausea has hit harder every smell or even talk of food makes me feel sick:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> i seem to of hit 12 weeks and the nausea has hit harder every smell or even talk of food makes me feel sick:sick::sick::sick:

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i seem to of hit 12 weeks and the nausea has hit harder every smell or even talk of food makes me feel sick:sick::sick::sick:
> 
> :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

thanks i was doing ok until 12 weeks lol was managing but itjust seems to of nocked me for 6 the past few days i supose i should be greatfull im not actualy being sick:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Well im back ladies my midwife said she dont like listening to h/b b4 12weeks but i asked her if she cud because im really anxious so she said she wud. Sadly h/b was not found:nope: she said the babys prob hiding but im really really worried now and am dreading my 12 week scan. All she did say after is i have a very nice bump and said i shudent worry because i look pregnant and still getting sick and sore bbs etc. Still cant help worrying tho and my scan still feels forever away:nope:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> Well im back ladies my midwife said she dont like listening to h/b b4 12weeks but i asked her if she cud because im really anxious so she said she wud. Sadly h/b was not found:nope: she said the babys prob hiding but im really really worried now and am dreading my 12 week scan. All she did say after is i have a very nice bump and said i shudent worry because i look pregnant and still getting sick and sore bbs etc. Still cant help worrying tho and my scan still feels forever away:nope:

I am sure your little one is just playing a game of hide and seek with you.
When is your next apt?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> Well im back ladies my midwife said she dont like listening to h/b b4 12weeks but i asked her if she cud because im really anxious so she said she wud. Sadly h/b was not found:nope: she said the babys prob hiding but im really really worried now and am dreading my 12 week scan. All she did say after is i have a very nice bump and said i shudent worry because i look pregnant and still getting sick and sore bbs etc. Still cant help worrying tho and my scan still feels forever away:nope:

i still havent heard hb hun i bet you anything tho at your scan you will see that tiny little heartbeat flikering away:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Oh i really do hope so my next app is my scan on 13th aug ill b 12+2 im just really disapointed people on here hav heard there babys on home doplers at 8 weeks so i really thought as im almost 11weeks i wud of heard it. im so worried something has happened aand at my scan ill get bad news. Im just preying that because im still getting sick and stuff that means all is fine. Just seems so long to wait i know its only 13 days but wen ure eorried it just seems like ages. :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

That is precisely the reason they don't listen too early, because it's often too hard to find. I really wouldn't worry if I were you. You'll see it thrumming away at your scan. :)


----------



## Seity

Don't worry future. It's really common not to hear it that early. I'm with your midwife. Nice bump, plenty of symptoms. Just try and trust your body that it's doing what it needs to do. Those babies are really good at hiding and have plenty of room to do it in.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Has anyone else actualy lost weight instead of put on? i weighed myself today and have gone from 76.6 kg to 73.6 today:shrug: worrying a little


----------



## mrsswaffer

I lost 13lbs due to hyperemesis! Hopefully slowly putting it back on again now. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> I lost 13lbs due to hyperemesis! Hopefully slowly putting it back on again now. :)

i dont even have sickness tho just nausea lol im worrying that something isnt right


----------



## tntrying22

I feel like I have broke even. I weighed 2lb less than normal at 8wks - since then food aversions and nausea have been so bad its been hard to eat, so I probably haven't gained that much even though my belly is bigger. 

We took our pregnancy announcement photos last night! I can't wait to see the sneak peek on Friday!


----------



## AmmCjm

I weigh the same as I did before I was pregnant. I'm sure we will gain soon enough. 

So I had to go to the doctor again this morning because last night I had a gush of brown blood (sorry if TMI). This is the third time I have had this and always seems to happen exactly at every 2 weeks. It since stopped and my scan today showed a nice heart beat and jumping baby. :)

The doctor could not find any cause for the bleeding, did not see any clots. She also said it is kind of hard to tell at this point where the placenta is located exactly because its still forming. It didn't look like it was forming over my cervix but who knows. 

Has anyone ever had or heard of unexplained bleeding in pregnancy? At least every time its happened has been brownish blood which is suppose to be old but it is still frightening.


----------



## Vegan mum

Yes I had heavy bright red bleeding with my daughter. Once at 4, 7 & 8 weeks. They saw the area of bleeding on the scans but don't know any cause. This time they saw an area of bleeding again at my scan yesterday.... I don't know I guess some of us are just weird x :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

Thank u all so much well i been feeling sick on and off all day onlt food stops it for a little while but comes back again and my bbs hurt undernieth alot. Bit confused cuz im 10+4 but my midwife said she cud just feel top of utrus and has put me down at 11+ ?

Whisper if hope. I lost weight at the start of my preganany lost abour 5lbs but im back up to my normol weight now havent gone any heavier yet. Mind u with my son i only put on a a stone but he was still a good weight 7lb 11 so dont think weight matters as long eating as well as u can. Its normol to lose weight hun x:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> Thank u all so much well i been feeling sick on and off all day onlt food stops it for a little while but comes back again and my bbs hurt undernieth alot. Bit confused cuz im 10+4 but my midwife said she cud just feel top of utrus and has put me down at 11+ ?
> 
> Whisper if hope. I lost weight at the start of my preganany lost abour 5lbs but im back up to my normol weight now havent gone any heavier yet. Mind u with my son i only put on a a stone but he was still a good weight 7lb 11 so dont think weight matters as long eating as well as u can. Its normol to lose weight hun x:hugs:

If the midwife could feel the top of your uterus and put you down as 11 weeks then little one must be growing in there :) that would be my guess. In one of my previous pregnancies I had them listen earlier and they couldn't find the h/b yet, and in another they didn't find it at 12 weeks either. Both of those babies are into their teenaged years now. I hope your 13 days fly by!


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww hunny i can not believe u have children that old u look great and still young. wow thats really put my mind at rest thank u so very much. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

so i thought id share todays bump with u c wat u think im thinking im a few more days further than i think midwife has me down as 11+ insted of 10+4 i hope i am a little further. so heres the bump
wat do u ladys think:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

excuse the stripy pants lol:blush:


----------



## Farida_2013

Wow!! Love the bump Future!! I am soo jealous!!! ME want a bump too :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:
 

> excuse the stripy pants lol:blush:

lol NOBODY but hubby will see me like that my bellyand thighs are coverd in stetchys and really self consiose about them as havent even had kids yet:shrug: think its from gaining so much weight blah lol you look mahoosive so id say you have a sticky bean in there you have grown since the last pic


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Helllo ladies, I am finally back in the world of internet lol.

How are you all. I had a scan last monday and my EDD has changed to 14th feb again lol. All was good although fainted in my blood test hehe.

Hope your all wellxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is my 12 weeks 1 day bump taken yesterday at mils i look a mess, ran out of contact lenses and my hair was not being good
 



Attached Files:







Photo0150.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## future hopes

welcome back midnight and congrtas on ure scan.

whisper wat u on about womon u look gawjus and thats a lush bump. im covered in vains there everywhere lol. legs tummy boobs i look like a road map lol. i think i shud show u all my liver transplant scar ure no then why i alsway have a top covering, some ladies were putting they like to c bear bumps but my scar is huge. ill go take a piccy and upload it c wat u all think. my midwife was fasanated by it lol. hold on back in a mo hehehe. i can trust all u ladies :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> welcome back midnight and congrtas on ure scan.
> 
> whisper wat u on about womon u look gawjus and thats a lush bump. im covered in vains there everywhere lol. legs tummy boobs i look like a road map lol. i think i shud show u all my liver transplant scar ure no then why i alsway have a top covering, some ladies were putting they like to c bear bumps but my scar is huge. ill go take a piccy and upload it c wat u all think. my midwife was fasanated by it lol. hold on back in a mo hehehe. i can trust all u ladies :hugs:

lol thanks but don't feel it atm:haha: boobs are coverd in big blue veins and belly hips and thighs stetchmarks hate it :haha:


----------



## magrace

heres my bump, 13 weeks... and heres my baby! 13 weeks and 2 days! first thing i said when i saw babe was look at those lips!!!! (baby is half jamaican)
 



Attached Files:







531207_10151051930088291_1551254784_n.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 8









baby.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WhisperOfHope

magrace said:


> heres my bump, 13 weeks... and heres my baby! 13 weeks and 2 days! first thing i said when i saw babe was look at those lips!!!! (baby is half jamaican)

so cute ! :cloud9: im quite jealouse that everyone is getting better pics then me lol but bobble wouldnt co-operate with the wand:haha:


----------



## magrace

WhisperOfHope said:


> magrace said:
> 
> 
> heres my bump, 13 weeks... and heres my baby! 13 weeks and 2 days! first thing i said when i saw babe was look at those lips!!!! (baby is half jamaican)
> 
> so cute ! :cloud9: im quite jealouse that everyone is getting better pics then me lol but bobble wouldnt co-operate with the wand:haha:Click to expand...

aww babe was kinda being that way yesterday at the scan... she said it was posing for a bit then she was trying to get a face shot so she jiggled my belly a bit and baby turned its back.. it was done being looked at lol:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

magrace said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magrace said:
> 
> 
> heres my bump, 13 weeks... and heres my baby! 13 weeks and 2 days! first thing i said when i saw babe was look at those lips!!!! (baby is half jamaican)
> 
> so cute ! :cloud9: im quite jealouse that everyone is getting better pics then me lol but bobble wouldnt co-operate with the wand:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aww babe was kinda being that way yesterday at the scan... she said it was posing for a bit then she was trying to get a face shot so she jiggled my belly a bit and baby turned its back.. it was done being looked at lol:haha:Click to expand...

lol she had me cough but wasnt strong enough to make a differance was being awkward like daddy:haha: and she kept presssing my belly when she knew i was desperate fora pee:haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lovely bump future! :thumbup:


----------



## magrace

WhisperOfHope said:


> magrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magrace said:
> 
> 
> heres my bump, 13 weeks... and heres my baby! 13 weeks and 2 days! first thing i said when i saw babe was look at those lips!!!! (baby is half jamaican)
> 
> so cute ! :cloud9: im quite jealouse that everyone is getting better pics then me lol but bobble wouldnt co-operate with the wand:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aww babe was kinda being that way yesterday at the scan... she said it was posing for a bit then she was trying to get a face shot so she jiggled my belly a bit and baby turned its back.. it was done being looked at lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol she had me cough but wasnt strong enough to make a differance was being awkward like daddy:haha: and she kept presssing my belly when she knew i was desperate fora pee:haha:Click to expand...

lol mine made me empty my bladder completely to get baby to actually coopperate.


----------



## fides

ClaireJ23 said:


> :cloud9: Had 12 week scan yesterday. Due date now 8th Feb. Adorable.




Vegan mum said:


> Hi girls! Had my scan yesterday and baby is healthy and happy. :thumbup:
> however there was a small area of bleeding.
> 
> My new due date is the 5th february!:happydance:

congrats, ladies! updated both of your dates for you. :flower:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Just seen the other bump pics - all lovely!! :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

rite back taken a piccy feeling really brave showing u all i comp hate it but i look at it as it saved my life:thumbup:
as u can c it goes rite acros my body and up to my bra in the middle. id love to wear a bikini on holiday but know ill get funny looks. es with a bump to. so ive stayed safe and brought a tankini so it hides the scar.:thumbup:


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> rite back taken a piccy feeling really brave showing u all i comp hate it but i look at it as it saved my life:thumbup:
> View attachment 451563
> as u can c it goes rite acros my body and up to my bra in the middle. id love to wear a bikini on holiday but know ill get funny looks. es with a bump to. so ive stayed safe and brought a tankini so it hides the scar.:thumbup:

Bless you for sharing your pic hun. It doesn't look bad at all and your bump is v cute! :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thank u hun is it really not bad i hate it. my friends tell me i shud tell people i was bit by a shark lol:haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

future hopes said:


> thank u hun is it really not bad i hate it. my friends tell me i shud tell people i was bit by a shark lol:haha:

:haha: well it would make a v impressive story!!


----------



## Vegan mum

Thanks fides :flower:

Future your bump is gorgeous I'd also think you're a bit further. And the way you look at your scars is great. These are your battle scars! Hope you're well x
:thumbup: rather cool x


----------



## Vegan mum

O and my mw couldn't find the heartbeat at 11 weeks with my daughter either. Got myself into a right fiddle stressing that I paid £100 for a private scan the next day where the sonographer was just awful. So I'd say it's pretty normal x


----------



## Mom To 2

Love the baby bump pics ladies!!!!

Future, dont think anyone is going to be buying your story of being constipated much longer!!!:haha: Love the "shark bite" scar. ;) Sounds like you have fun friends.


----------



## future hopes

lol i know hun my friends know its just the parents that dont know. i wanted to have my scans first and then tell them. i did want to wait till after the 20 week one but dont think i can now lol.
thing is im scered to tell them because there gonna go nuts and will not b happy one bit, ive already had the lecture a few months ago about how they wud b discusted if i got pregnant again es after wat happened last year with the transplant. i just wanna keep it from them as a long as poss its not gonna b good wen i tell them, im really not looking forward to that.:nope::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh I see. Thats tough. Praying for you hon!


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u sweety bless ya. USA is doin so well in the olympics im british but want the usa or britain to win.:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

WhisperOfHope said:


> magrace said:
> 
> 
> heres my bump, 13 weeks... and heres my baby! 13 weeks and 2 days! first thing i said when i saw babe was look at those lips!!!! (baby is half jamaican)
> 
> so cute ! :cloud9: im quite jealouse that everyone is getting better pics then me lol but bobble wouldnt co-operate with the wand:haha:Click to expand...


My bump was very camera shy. So difficult for them to do nt measurements. Just happy it was there and wriggling away. 

I don't have a bump. I just look fat!!! Like I have been binging.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My baby was waving at the camera but I was very nervous at the scan I didnt enjoy it so much x


----------



## Jessica28

Well, color me jealous of all you ladies and your awesome bump pics!!! I am in love with the bumps...Like Lindylou...I just look fat still. Cannot wait to get a bump!


----------



## Jessica28

And I haven't lost any weight but I haven't gained an ounce either... :S


----------



## magrace

Jessica28 said:


> And I haven't lost any weight but I haven't gained an ounce either... :S

My doc was worried I only gained 3 lbs in 3 months... i laughed and just said im not thats fantastic!


----------



## Serafina83

sara3337 said:


> Serafina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> I can feel movements in my stomach and I love it
> 
> Was just about to ask if any one was feeling movements yet! I'm sure I felt baby move last night. Felt exactly the same as it did with my daughter, didn't feel anything till about 16 weeks with her though, and I'm only 10 weeks now! Had a few people tell me they felt it really early with their second pg though!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes movements pulsations and feelings like a fish is swimming I have been feeling them once a day for long time now. It s amazing this is my second preg. The actual kick was felt at 20 w with my firstClick to expand...

Yay I felt it again the following evening whilst laying in bd watching a DVD again, must be some thing to do with being relaxed.


----------



## Serafina83

WhisperOfHope said:


> Has anyone else actualy lost weight instead of put on? i weighed myself today and have gone from 76.6 kg to 73.6 today:shrug: worrying a little

My friend is 12 weeks and says she has lost weight due to being sick a lot. I wouldn't worry it quiet common


----------



## Serafina83

Future you bump is solo big. I'm very lealous


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> awwwwww hunny i can not believe u have children that old u look great and still young. wow thats really put my mind at rest thank u so very much. :hugs:

My oldest will be 22 and just about ready to graduate college with a double major when the baby is born. She takes her little brother who is 5 1/2 to the store and nobody believes she's not his mom. My second DD just turned 20, then DS almost 18, DD 14, and DS 5. Hence my name "Perpetualmama". This is my last baby...gettin too old for this!! But, happy as ever that I have this last opportunity :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Serafina83 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else actualy lost weight instead of put on? i weighed myself today and have gone from 76.6 kg to 73.6 today:shrug: worrying a little
> 
> My friend is 12 weeks and says she has lost weight due to being sick a lot. I wouldn't worry it quiet commonClick to expand...

Hiya, I have not put on any weight at all :/

When I had my booking in, I was last weighed properly in 2005 and my weight has stayed exactly the same at my last weigh in, I dont think I have put on any at all this pregnancy, maybe a few lbs but they change every week. I wouldnt worry at this stage as long as you feel ok xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

my bump last Friday 11 weeks. 


Doc changed my due date to February 14...don't know why she told me the 15th before, but I guess she read her wheel wrong? Baby won't be on time regardless, just hope (S)he comes before March! My neice is due March 9th and she's notorious for going weeks early. She darn well better not deliver before me :growlmad:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lovely bumps ladies :) glad others look similar to me, I was feeling way too big.

Future, that's a battle scar, you won! Praise God someone decided to donate their loved one's liver and that you're here and able to fret with us today :haha:! My cousin died a year ago April 12th and her dad, stepmom, and brother agreed to donate her organs. 4 lucky people were saved with her liver heart and 2 kidneys. I hope they are doing as well as you :cloud9:

My dad was just saying "I hope you don't have anymore" yesterday. He doesn't know yet. I'm surprised my work clothes hid it so well. Terrified to tell him, he will NOT be happy :nope:


----------



## fides

PerpetualMama said:


> my bump last Friday 11 weeks.
> View attachment 451715
> 
> 
> Doc changed my due date to February 14...don't know why she told me the 15th before, but I guess she read her wheel wrong? Baby won't be on time regardless, just hope (S)he comes before March! My neice is due March 9th and she's notorious for going weeks early. She darn well better not deliver before me :growlmad:

updated for your. :)


----------



## BabyBlues05

Has anyone else been having depression problems? I was diagnosed in my early teens, but I'm normally very good at keeping it under control. Lately it's been bad though. I don't want to leave the house, I don't really talk to anyone, and with my husband away for work until the 31st I get very little human contact. All I want to do is curl up on my sofa all day. I know this isn't healthy for me, but I don't know what to do about it...


----------



## SweetPea0903

Any ladies that have had other children... Has anyone done a water birth? I'm really considering doing this. This is my first baby, so wanted some opinions/input.


----------



## fides

yes, my son was a water birth - i loved it b/c i was able to move into any position i needed. hoping to do a water birth for my 2nd delivery. :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

How was it pain wise? I mean I know it hurts but does the water help down there when the baby is coming out? Like is there less chance of tearing etc?


----------



## mommyof2peas

All done with my tree :) FINALLY! Next time I decide to paint a wall,, tell me no! lol
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## fides

SweetPea0903 said:


> How was it pain wise? I mean I know it hurts but does the water help down there when the baby is coming out? Like is there less chance of tearing etc?

pain - for me, it still hurt a lot (but how much it ends up hurting is different for every lady - some say it doesn't hurt and is just hard pressure for them), but i could tell a huge difference as soon as i got in the water - instant bit of relief from getting in - i was in a lot of pain right before then, especially when they had me lay down for a BP check, but when i got in the water, i remember saying, "oh, this is much better" - felt like a nice warm hug. as for when baby's coming out, well, i kinda pushed him out too hard and too quick (he came out in 1 push), so i still tore, but only a graze (1st degree). :blush: i think there is less chance of tearing in water if you go slowly like you're supposed to and ease the baby out - that's what i'll be hoping to do this time.


----------



## SweetPea0903

mommyof2peas said:


> All done with my tree :) FINALLY! Next time I decide to paint a wall,, tell me no! lol

Omg I love it!


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> All done with my tree :) FINALLY! Next time I decide to paint a wall,, tell me no! lol

beautiful!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Thanks for the info and sharing your experience Fides.


----------



## Mom To 2

LOVE the tree painting!!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

whos finding out what there having ? :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Future like everyone else has said thats an amazing bump with one amazing"shark bite" i don't think you will be able to hide it that much longer :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Fruitymeli said:


> whos finding out what there having ? :)

me just gota wait till my next appointment on the 21st to find out when my scan is, she said she would see me every 4 weeks and scan every 10 but i THINK my scan will prob be 19 weeks ish as thats 4 weeks after the last one:happydance:


----------



## gflady

BabyBlues05 said:


> Has anyone else been having depression problems? I was diagnosed in my early teens, but I'm normally very good at keeping it under control. Lately it's been bad though. I don't want to leave the house, I don't really talk to anyone, and with my husband away for work until the 31st I get very little human contact. All I want to do is curl up on my sofa all day. I know this isn't healthy for me, but I don't know what to do about it...

I was really down for weeks and did the same as you. But as I'm getting closer to the end of the first trimester it's improved loads, partly because my hormones are finally settling. At my booking appt I told my MW that my mum has a history of post natal depression, and I used to be anorexic but i've kept it under control for years and years. She said that pregnancy can trigger things off again, so I should let her know if this is happening. So, maybe you should call your MW so she can help you. It's much better for baby and you to get help sooner rather than later. xxx


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

I haven't gained any weight and just look like I'm fat rather than pregnant too. No bump yet. I'm only 5ft 1 and have no hips so i'm expecting to get a bump a little earlier than normal (whenever that is!).

Got my first scan this afternoon and I'm so nervous. Going straight into work after so it better be fine! I know this is going to sound weird, but I'm really worried that they're going to put my dates back and say I'm only 10 weeks or something like that. I'm so desperate for first tri to be over that I'd be gutted. Am I crazy? I think I'm focussing my worries about the baby's health on the dates, if that makes sense? xxx


----------



## embo216

I'll be honest and say I've felt incredibly during this pregnancy, but I'm finally starting to feel more like myself 

ALSO! I have my scan date finally for Monday at 10am!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

YEY for scan day hun!

I was feeling down because I was scared and felt so ill. I have felt MUCH better since hitting 11 weeks and I am 12 weeks today =) I was moved back 2 days at my scan but I doubt they will move you more than a few days if you are sure of your LMP. xx

p.s I have not had water birth but I was in the pool until point of pushing with my first child. I thought it helped but I would have liked the water hotter (lol) I know you cant have it to warm though!


----------



## gflady

Thanks Midnight_Fairy! Problem is my periods are soooo irregular that I can't go on my LMP. Oh well. Only 3 1/2 hours to til I find out :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

good luck :D xx

I have already been told I cant labour at birthing centre :( booo but I did have a positive GBS swab so its better to be safe than sorry. I am allowed water birth but has to be at hosp xx least I know early I suppose. Only prob is hospital is 45min away and my first was born in 2hrs and DD was born in 55mins!


----------



## gflady

Gosh, they were quick labours! Shame there's nowhere closer for you x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hoping that I just recognise the early signs and get there ASAP I hope! hehe x good luck again, I am off now but I will be back later x


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> YEY for scan day hun!
> 
> I was feeling down because I was scared and felt so ill. I have felt MUCH better since hitting 11 weeks and I am 12 weeks today =) I was moved back 2 days at my scan but I doubt they will move you more than a few days if you are sure of your LMP. xx
> 
> p.s I have not had water birth but I was in the pool until point of pushing with my first child. I thought it helped but I would have liked the water hotter (lol) I know you cant have it to warm though!

Aww hun, Im hopefully moving house next month, I can't even start packing till I know for sure, plus Im going away for a week with the kids :dohh: 

I have no idea about my LMP, I only know my dates because I had a early scan at 6w 6days so hoping it was accurate, I have a funny feeling this one will be born the 14th! Seeing as Jack is the 4th and Lily is the 24th :haha:


I would LOVE a water birth, a warm bath takes away any pain I'm feeling but they've told me that because of my bmi they won't allow it:nope: Im willing to fight on this on though, it's my labour :shrug:


----------



## staybeautiful

I'm loving all the bump pictures! I'm so jealous :) I'm not showing any signs of a bump yet (I think I just look bloated) and actually can't wait til I'm showing a bit!


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> BabyBlues05 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having depression problems? I was diagnosed in my early teens, but I'm normally very good at keeping it under control. Lately it's been bad though. I don't want to leave the house, I don't really talk to anyone, and with my husband away for work until the 31st I get very little human contact. All I want to do is curl up on my sofa all day. I know this isn't healthy for me, but I don't know what to do about it...
> 
> I was really down for weeks and did the same as you. But as I'm getting closer to the end of the first trimester it's improved loads, partly because my hormones are finally settling. At my booking appt I told my MW that my mum has a history of post natal depression, and I used to be anorexic but i've kept it under control for years and years. She said that pregnancy can trigger things off again, so I should let her know if this is happening. So, maybe you should call your MW so she can help you. It's much better for baby and you to get help sooner rather than later. xxxClick to expand...

i have bipoler hun i am on meds but still get my bipoler dayz where i dont want to leave the house and just wanna sit round in my pjs all the time and everyone to leave me alone. ive been very snappy and have bouts of feeling very low since being pregnant. never b ashamed to talk about it it is a illness and not in our heads as meny people believe. its a horrible illness. they kept telling me for years and years it was deppreshion but no anti depresents wud work i got diagnosed with bipoler last year, my mum has it to:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies so all my symptoms seem to of stopt today no sore boobs no sickness etc i dont understand cuz yesterday i really thought it was the start of it, the sickness i mean i felt sick on and off all day and only eating wud stop it. but today nothing? also my bbs have been sore since i found out and again today not a bit of pain. really worrying so took a test and still very positive i hope everthing is ok. i hate it that pregnancy is sooooo worrying and i hate the first trimester. just wish i new for sure that all is ok. wont no till my scan :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

really hope all is ok at scan. I have had no preg symptoms for about 2 weeks now, so glad nausea has eased off though! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> hello ladies so all my symptoms seem to of stopt today no sore boobs no sickness etc i dont understand cuz yesterday i really thought it was the start of it, the sickness i mean i felt sick on and off all day and only eating wud stop it. but today nothing? also my bbs have been sore since i found out and again today not a bit of pain. really worrying so took a test and still very positive i hope everthing is ok. i hate it that pregnancy is sooooo worrying and i hate the first trimester. just wish i new for sure that all is ok. wont no till my scan :nope:

my symptoms came and went untili hit 12 weeks where they have decided to stay and bug me:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have most of you got names picked?? We dont even have a top 5 lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Have most of you got names picked?? We dont even have a top 5 lol

we have had ours picked for years:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we changed both of ours at birth and DD's was changed few weeks after she was born, I know it always changes when you see them :) I like to just let a random name come to me. We did have a boys name we liked but we probably wont talk about it will babys born! haha x


----------



## Vegan mum

We've got 2 boys names and a few girls names but only one I love! I've had both our kids names from early on. This time we're keeping it all a surprise! I'm guessing already that it's a boy from the nub but even before I thought it might be :winkwink: just a feeling


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I am having a boy! I have a boy and a girl and I really have no preference as to what I would prefer this time! 

I am so happy I just managed to eat a proper lunch for first time in weeks!


----------



## Vegan mum

Has anyone done the baking soda test yet? I haven't but some people swear by it? x
I've also got one of each so no preferences either :)


----------



## Mom To 2

I have one of each, so I would be fine with just a healthy baby...but that being said, girls are so fun to dress. :winkwink:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm convinced I'm having a boy - mainly because of the timing of ovulation/sex, and partly also because the Chinese gender predictor says so!

We have more boys' names than girls', but we're going to keep an open mind, stay team yellow and pick a name when we see him/her out of a top 5 for each gender. :)


----------



## Nixilix

All well in scan :) measuring 12w6 so due date is 8th feb! Will post pic but I'm thinking girl from the "nub" although not going to find out!! :)


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> hello ladies so all my symptoms seem to of stopt today no sore boobs no sickness etc i dont understand cuz yesterday i really thought it was the start of it, the sickness i mean i felt sick on and off all day and only eating wud stop it. but today nothing? also my bbs have been sore since i found out and again today not a bit of pain. really worrying so took a test and still very positive i hope everthing is ok. i hate it that pregnancy is sooooo worrying and i hate the first trimester. just wish i new for sure that all is ok. wont no till my scan :nope:

My symptoms come and o all the time the only one that's really constant is feeling tired. I wouldn't worry too much it from what I hear it's perfectly normal


----------



## GlitterandBug

Nixilix said:


> All well in scan :) measuring 12w6 so due date is 8th feb! Will post pic but I'm thinking girl from the "nub" although not going to find out!! :)

Oooh yay! Same as me :thumbup: 13 weeks tmrw!

DH thinks we're having a boy, I thought girl but now not sure. I don't mind either way (and find out in 5 weeks! :happydance: )


----------



## GlitterandBug

As for names - we have our boys name and pretty sure about girls but could change once we find out for sure. With DD, her name (and potential boys) wasn't decided until a week before and even then I wasn't 100%!! She definately suits her name now tho!


----------



## Seity

If I get another Tuesday appointment, then I'll be getting my 20 week scan on Sept 25th and finding out the gender then. Once we know what flavor baby we've got cooking then we'll start considering names, but not before then.


----------



## future hopes

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm convinced I'm having a boy - mainly because of the timing of ovulation/sex, and partly also because the Chinese gender predictor says so!
> 
> We have more boys' names than girls', but we're going to keep an open mind, stay team yellow and pick a name when we see him/her out of a top 5 for each gender. :)



i wudent predicter test last time me and my best pal were pregnant we the gender test on here and it said girl, but we both had boys and my other mate did it and it said boy and she had a girl lol:wacko:

mine says girl this time so we shel c if it rite this tiime my OH is adament im having a boy tho hmmmmmmmmmmmm this will b interesting watch this space lol:haha::haha:


----------



## future hopes

well i spoke to soon ladies sickness is back and my boobs kill:happydance:


----------



## Seity

future hopes said:


> well i spoke to soon ladies sickness is back and my boobs kill:happydance:

Um yay? Except for the reassurance aspect. I'm quite content feeling great all the time. I don't know how y'all can be happy about feeling sick. lol


----------



## future hopes

:haha:i think it just makes me feel more confident as this happened last time around 10 weeks my sickness really started. ive had it mildly on and off all the way through but its deffo more stronger now. im so worried about my next scan and the sickness is resuring me that i am indeed still pregnant and baby is alive and kicking:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was sick three times yesterday and during the third time, my mum said, "You've obviously got a very healthy baby in there!" :D It is reassuring, but I have certainly had my fair share of nausea and vomiting!


----------



## future hopes

they do say that the sicker u r or fell means a healthy baby. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was sick with DS and with DD I only felt sick for about 2 weeks, this time felt nauseous for 11 weeks and sick a few times lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel seriously queesey today but i think bobble doesnt enjoy pork as both times ive had it ive felt like this bluh


----------



## future hopes

im the same with DD who is now 9 i only felt mild sick from week 7 to week 8 then nothing but with my DS i felt mild sick on and off than hit 10 weeks and felt green rite to the end. im craving the same things i did with my son to.:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Here I thought I was lucky that I haven't had ms.. The only time I get nausea is if I start to get hungry. But once I eat I'm ok... I hope that still means my baby is healthy... lol.

I go for a 12 week ultrasound on the 13th. I can't wait!!! Especially now that the baby can move around and stuff... Should be pretty cool.


----------



## hollyw79

SweetPea0903 said:


> Here I thought I was lucky that I haven't had ms.. The only time I get nausea is if I start to get hungry. But once I eat I'm ok....

I'm the exact same... and the scale shows it :blush: but seriously -eating is the one thing that helps :shrug:

No doubt, I'm sure all is ok! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cant stop looking at baby clothes tonight but not feeling the love for neutral clothes :(


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! 

Had my scan today and all is well! My due date has moved back to Feb 19th. Still can't believe it tho! xxx


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and all is well! My due date has moved back to Feb 19th. Still can't believe it tho! xxx

Aww so glad the scan went well, it's amazing isn't it :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> cant stop looking at baby clothes tonight but not feeling the love for neutral clothes :(

Me neither I do like the bright ones, but I know that if I buy anything neutral I won't put it on baby anyway :dohh:


----------



## gflady

embo216 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and all is well! My due date has moved back to Feb 19th. Still can't believe it tho! xxx
> 
> Aww so glad the scan went well, it's amazing isn't it :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you :) still can't believe it though! It's crazy x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep agree Em, I brought some neutral bits for the other 2 but dressed them in boy/girl when they were born. Thats the onlything that sways me towards finding out gender...


----------



## fides

gflady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and all is well! My due date has moved back to Feb 19th. Still can't believe it tho! xxx




Nixilix said:


> All well in scan :) measuring 12w6 so due date is 8th feb! Will post pic but I'm thinking girl from the "nub" although not going to find out!! :)


updated you both; gflady - 10 days must be a huge jump for you!


----------



## Mom To 2

Seity said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> well i spoke to soon ladies sickness is back and my boobs kill:happydance:
> 
> Um yay? Except for the reassurance aspect. I'm quite content feeling great all the time. I don't know how y'all can be happy about feeling sick. lolClick to expand...

With my history, not feeling sick means no baby.
I LOVE being sick.


----------



## AmmCjm

Ah! I haven't had terrible morning sickness, just feel sick if I don't eat, hope my baby is healthy!!!


----------



## gflady

fides said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Had my scan today and all is well! My due date has moved back to Feb 19th. Still can't believe it tho! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> All well in scan :) measuring 12w6 so due date is 8th feb! Will post pic but I'm thinking girl from the "nub" although not going to find out!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> updated you both; gflady - 10 days must be a huge jump for you!Click to expand...

Yeah, it is but I was expecting it as my periods are so irregular xxx Thanks for updating :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I can't wait for the gender scan. It's like the next big thing in the pregnancy. I still feel ill from time to time, but it's the sleepiness that is really getting to me. I still take naps whenever I can!


----------



## tntrying22

I am going to find out. I thought for a long time before I was actually pregnant that I would want a surprise but now I don't cause I want to buy stuff and its very hard to like the neutral stuff. My friend hosted a fun gender reveal party for family and friends with the surprise color filling in the cupcakes. Was fun but I think we'll do something simple. Like have a little cake made for hubby and I and go out to dinner or the box with colored balloons idea :)

Things are looking like team pink with high heart rate, chinese gender, and ring test all pointing towards girl. 

Whats the baking soda test?


----------



## sara3337

What you do is put a little bit of baking soda in the bottom of a disposable cup and then add a little bit of your urine to it. If it fizzles like a soda pop, it may be a boy. If there&#8217;s no fizzle, it may be a girl.

Just did the test and no frizzle


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, interesting!! :)

I got my 12 week scan through, and they had booked me in for 13th September! I'd be nearly 16 weeks by then, so I just called them and got it changed. It's now on 13th AUGUST - my birthday!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> Oooh, interesting!! :)
> 
> I got my 12 week scan through, and they had booked me in for 13th September! I'd be nearly 16 weeks by then, so I just called them and got it changed. It's now on 13th AUGUST - my birthday!!!! :happydance:

Thats great news, I got my letter for my 20 week scan this week, its on 13th september. We are going on holidays on 15th so the scan is being done when I am 19 weeks and 4 days. 

It seems so long since I saw little one - 11th July was my last scan at 10 weeks 3 days.

It is all so exciting!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey, 
I need my due date changing to 20th Feb :) I'm a bit behind :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Angelinheaven

i have been eating so much hams, salamis, sausages, pork and all the bad food i am not alllowed to eat during pregnancy. i also ate dairy products and bread which i am intolerant to.... i feel very upset now.. i just could not control... does this mean that i can harm the baby? pfffff... i feel soooo bad


----------



## SweetPea0903

mrsswaffer said:


> Oooh, interesting!! :)
> 
> I got my 12 week scan through, and they had booked me in for 13th September! I'd be nearly 16 weeks by then, so I just called them and got it changed. It's now on 13th AUGUST - my birthday!!!! :happydance:

we go the same day! Can't wait!


----------



## staybeautiful

I'm the 13th August too! I'll be 12w1d. I've already heard the baby's hb on a doppler so I'm more excited about the scan than nervous now :)


----------



## Angelinheaven

good luck ladies :)


----------



## Jembug

Angel ive been lots of bad food! Im sure our babies will enjoy it!
X


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have my 12 w scan tomorrow and I am so anxious. My mom and sl are coming with, I am so petrified something will be wrong. It will be hard enough for me if something is and now I am scared that it would traumatize them too. I am so scared I actually am tearing up.


----------



## embo216

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I have my 12 w scan tomorrow and I am so anxious. My mom and sl are coming with, I am so petrified something will be wrong. It will be hard enough for me if something is and now I am scared that it would traumatize them too. I am so scared I actually am tearing up.

Aww hun I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Kellen

embo216 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I have my 12 w scan tomorrow and I am so anxious. My mom and sl are coming with, I am so petrified something will be wrong. It will be hard enough for me if something is and now I am scared that it would traumatize them too. I am so scared I actually am tearing up.
> 
> Aww hun I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...

Blue Eyes, I am sure that everything will turn out just fine. I was very worried about week 12 as well. I wasn't even supposed to get another scan until 20 weeks. I had completely convinced myself that someone had gone wrong and that the baby would not be there. Unfortunately I was in a car accident on Wednesday (I'm fine and LO is fine). However, my OB wanted to do an ultrasound just to make sure everything was still okay. After weeks of worry the OB could not take a picture because our LO was soooo active. He couldn't even get a solid hb read because of all the acrobatic moves that were going on. So take a deep breath and give yourself permission to relax.:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Kellen said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I have my 12 w scan tomorrow and I am so anxious. My mom and sl are coming with, I am so petrified something will be wrong. It will be hard enough for me if something is and now I am scared that it would traumatize them too. I am so scared I actually am tearing up.
> 
> Aww hun I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Blue Eyes, I am sure that everything will turn out just fine. I was very worried about week 12 as well. I wasn't even supposed to get another scan until 20 weeks. I had completely convinced myself that someone had gone wrong and that the baby would not be there. Unfortunately I was in a car accident on Wednesday (I'm fine and LO is fine). However, my OB wanted to do an ultrasound just to make sure everything was still okay. After weeks of worry the OB could not take a picture because our LO was soooo active. He couldn't even get a solid hb read because of all the acrobatic moves that were going on. So take a deep breath and give yourself permission to relax.:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you were in an accident. :hugs: So glad you and your little peanut are OK!


----------



## Lindylou

Blue eyes- I was so nervous before my 12w scan. I am sure you will be ok. They say it takes a week for bloods to come back if you have nt test but my midwife text me from holiday to say it was fine 3 days later. Good luck. X


----------



## MD1223

*Blueeyes* - Everything will be great! Sending you lots of positive thoughts. 

I just had my 11 week scan yesterday and everything was great. I was nervous too, especially b/c I have been feeling so good . . . since week 8.5. So for all of you feeling good, don't worry. I think it is normal to worry when we go weeks in between and the first trimester is scary in all events. But you have heard the heart beat and seen the little stinker and you have nothing to indicate anything other than things going well. :hugs: 

Btw, here's a pic from yesterday's scan. Lil froggy leg. :)

Oh, also, I don't know if anyone would remember, but at my last appt it appeared I had already gained 12 pounds and I couldn't believe it. I hadn't been eating much more than normal and was still trying to exercise at least a couple days a week. Well, it turns out the scale wasn't working properly last time! I haven't gained anything. So crazy to think that I had gained 12 pounds for the last few weeks!

*Kellen* - Sorry to hear about your accident. So glad all is well.
 



Attached Files:







Week 11 - 8.2.12.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all, just checking in for today xx


----------



## Serafina83

Anyone else gettig really bad lower back pain? I'm in agony


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have you been busy today? I have had back pain on and off this pregnancy xx


----------



## Lindylou

MD- thinking a lovely long legged girl :)


----------



## Serafina83

Yes I have had a lot to do today actually.. I have to stand up all day in work coulld be that I suppose.:)


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck at your scan Blueeyes, I'm sure all is fine with your little baby! 

What a precious little froggy leg MD!! ;)

We are definitely finding out gender, I am going to pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks (only 5 more weeks to go!!!!!!). I am thinking this is a little girl. :)

I had to go to the doctor again today because (TMI) I am extremely swelled up "down there" and even inside, and it's SO painful...I can't even sit down correctly. Turns out I have something called a urethrocele (Google it, it's terrible), which means my urethra is so swollen that it pushes out into other places. This is all tied in to my recurrent UTIs, because I have already had two in this pregnancy. I was put on a long term antibiotic which I may have to be on for my entire pregnancy, and referred to a urologist who I'm seeing on Monday. They wanted to give me pain medicine because I was clearly very uncomfortable, but I refused as I just don't want anything that could possibly hurt baby. Ughh the pain is just awful though! 

Good news however is that the nurse got out the doppler because I told her I had been listening to baby on mine since 8.5 weeks. So I got to hear the HB there, in the 170s which is exactly what it's been at home. It was strong and loud, beating away!!! There's just something about hearing baby at the doctor's office, confirms that he/she is doing great as nurse was very pleased! My 12 week scan is in 6 days and I am still so nervous, but a little less so after hearing that wonderful sound in the office today!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Angelinheaven said:


> i have been eating so much hams, salamis, sausages, pork and all the bad food i am not alllowed to eat during pregnancy. i also ate dairy products and bread which i am intolerant to.... i feel very upset now.. i just could not control... does this mean that i can harm the baby? pfffff... i feel soooo bad

If you're like me, the dairy and bread products will give you cramps and a massive case of the poops :loo: ...but not harm the bean. I had a bagel pizza the other day because I have such food aversions and it's the only thing I could fathom eating. ugh...bad me!


----------



## PerpetualMama

babydreams85 said:


> Good luck at your scan Blueeyes, I'm sure all is fine with your little baby!
> 
> What a precious little froggy leg MD!! ;)
> 
> We are definitely finding out gender, I am going to pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks (only 5 more weeks to go!!!!!!). I am thinking this is a little girl. :)
> 
> I had to go to the doctor again today because (TMI) I am extremely swelled up "down there" and even inside, and it's SO painful...I can't even sit down correctly. Turns out I have something called a urethrocele (Google it, it's terrible), which means my urethra is so swollen that it pushes out into other places. This is all tied in to my recurrent UTIs, because I have already had two in this pregnancy. I was put on a long term antibiotic which I may have to be on for my entire pregnancy, and referred to a urologist who I'm seeing on Monday. They wanted to give me pain medicine because I was clearly very uncomfortable, but I refused as I just don't want anything that could possibly hurt baby. Ughh the pain is just awful though!
> 
> Good news however is that the nurse got out the doppler because I told her I had been listening to baby on mine since 8.5 weeks. So I got to hear the HB there, in the 170s which is exactly what it's been at home. It was strong and loud, beating away!!! There's just something about hearing baby at the doctor's office, confirms that he/she is doing great as nurse was very pleased! My 12 week scan is in 6 days and I am still so nervous, but a little less so after hearing that wonderful sound in the office today!!

Oh my goodness that sound painful! :( I hope you feel better soon. (my mom goes through something similar--bit NOT the same as far as I know--when she eats certain foods, and it has been going on for years! She's so miserable from it sometimes)
Glad you've found reassurance!


----------



## fides

BeccaxBump said:


> Hey,
> I need my due date changing to 20th Feb :) I'm a bit behind :haha:.
> xoxox

updated. :)



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all, just checking in for today xx

Hi!! :flower:


babydreams85 said:


> We are definitely finding out gender, I am going to pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks (only 5 more weeks to go!!!!!!). I am thinking this is a little girl. :)

oh, yay! i'm not the only one paying for one at 16 weeks, lol - i'll already have a 20 week one, but i'm so impatient! Ours is $80 for a 10 minute peak - how much are they charging out there?


----------



## Angelinheaven

PerpetualMama said:


> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i have been eating so much hams, salamis, sausages, pork and all the bad food i am not alllowed to eat during pregnancy. i also ate dairy products and bread which i am intolerant to.... i feel very upset now.. i just could not control... does this mean that i can harm the baby? pfffff... i feel soooo bad
> 
> If you're like me, the dairy and bread products will give you cramps and a massive case of the poops :loo: ...but not harm the bean. I had a bagel pizza the other day because I have such food aversions and it's the only thing I could fathom eating. ugh...bad me!Click to expand...

yes i am intolerant to wheat, yeast, and dairy products. i had an ectopic pregnancy when tubes were just fine. my gynae always says that my pregnancy is very delicate and special and i should not risk such foods especially those i am intolerant to. she thinks i could harm the baby :nope: - like be born premature or something like that... i just cant control the cravings i have :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck to scans today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

can I have my DD changed on front page as changed to 14th after scan lol x


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies

hope ure all having a lovely saturday. got a question my boobs have been hurting since i found out i was expecting but the last 2 days they have stopt hurting is this normol.?:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

yay im a lime:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope ure all having a lovely saturday. got a question my boobs have been hurting since i found out i was expecting but the last 2 days they have stopt hurting is this normol.?:hugs:

mine aren't nearly as tender as they used to be in early weeks. They're just feeling mighty heavy now. I think it's normal. They never hurt the whole way through any of my other pregnancies. What about with your other kids?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Angelinheaven said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelinheaven said:
> 
> 
> i have been eating so much hams, salamis, sausages, pork and all the bad food i am not alllowed to eat during pregnancy. i also ate dairy products and bread which i am intolerant to.... i feel very upset now.. i just could not control... does this mean that i can harm the baby? pfffff... i feel soooo bad
> 
> If you're like me, the dairy and bread products will give you cramps and a massive case of the poops :loo: ...but not harm the bean. I had a bagel pizza the other day because I have such food aversions and it's the only thing I could fathom eating. ugh...bad me!Click to expand...
> 
> yes i am intolerant to wheat, yeast, and dairy products. i had an ectopic pregnancy when tubes were just fine. my gynae always says that my pregnancy is very delicate and special and i should not risk such foods especially those i am intolerant to. she thinks i could harm the baby :nope: - like be born premature or something like that... i just cant control the cravings i have :(Click to expand...


I would think that's because of what the intolerance does to your intestines, and perhaps with the damage it does, your body might have trouble absorbing enough nutrients?


----------



## future hopes

yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.

i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope ure all having a lovely saturday. got a question my boobs have been hurting since i found out i was expecting but the last 2 days they have stopt hurting is this normol.?:hugs:

Mine have felt much better for the past week, and baby was great at my scan yesterday.


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hope ure all having a lovely saturday. got a question my boobs have been hurting since i found out i was expecting but the last 2 days they have stopt hurting is this normol.?:hugs:
> 
> Mine have felt much better for the past week, and baby was great at my scan yesterday.Click to expand...

awwww hun so happy about ure scan ive still got to wait just over a week for mine i am very nervous just want it over with now and to know baby is ok and normol and growing. ure have to upload ure scan picture:thumbup: so i can cooooo hehe. :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.
> 
> i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:

You want to talk about itching...I'm surprised I have skin left on mine. I'm moisturizing but I think it may be that the bras are getting too tight. bought new ones but have to run them through the wash today.

yay...your scan is getting so close! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just had a nice relaxing bath took awaymy nausea for all of ten mins lol, this is tmi but is it normal to pee a tiny bit when you sneeze?i sneezed when i was in the bath and kinda got a sharp pain in my left side and felt like i peed myself at same time:blush:


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.
> 
> i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:
> 
> You want to talk about itching...I'm surprised I have skin left on mine. I'm moisturizing but I think it may be that the bras are getting too tight. bought new ones but have to run them through the wash today.
> 
> yay...your scan is getting so close! :)Click to expand...

hehehe im glad im not the only one. im just embarresed about the smell it really does smell of sour milk :blush:

i brought some new bras about a week ago and im already falling out of them i look like ive had a boob job:thumbup: i hope they stay hehehehe, there proberly shrivel up like a pair of prunes:haha: tho after baby is born :wacko:

my scan still feels like ages away to me im soooo nervous and worried about it just prey everything is normol[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> i just had a nice relaxing bath took awaymy nausea for all of ten mins lol, this is tmi but is it normal to pee a tiny bit when you sneeze?i sneezed when i was in the bath and kinda got a sharp pain in my left side and felt like i peed myself at same time:blush:

I've heard it's common, esp as the baby gets bigger. All the pressure sitting on your bladder


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have another scan booked for 17th August!

I feel moody and grumpy today :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.
> 
> i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:
> 
> You want to talk about itching...I'm surprised I have skin left on mine. I'm moisturizing but I think it may be that the bras are getting too tight. bought new ones but have to run them through the wash today.
> 
> yay...your scan is getting so close! :)Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe im glad im not the only one. im just embarresed about the smell it really does smell of sour milk :blush:
> 
> i brought some new bras about a week ago and im already falling out of them i look like ive had a boob job:thumbup: i hope they stay hehehehe, there proberly shrivel up like a pair of prunes:haha: tho after baby is born :wacko:
> 
> my scan still feels like ages away to me im soooo nervous and worried about it just prey everything is normol[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

I'm going to nurse for a couple years and keep mine as long as possible, hahaha. The sad part is when I stop nursing they look so tiny afterward in comparison. After 5 kids and ten plus years of nursing...they ain't what they used to be! Thank God for Victoria"s secret...


----------



## embo216

ooh how come you got another scan hun? xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have no idea? I phoned up and checked and they said that its definitely my appt lol? Weird? Maybe cause the other scan was a doctor refural? x


----------



## embo216

Either way its great! I'm a bit jealous :p I really hope I get a good look at my beanies nub on Monday


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.
> 
> i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:
> 
> You want to talk about itching...I'm surprised I have skin left on mine. I'm moisturizing but I think it may be that the bras are getting too tight. bought new ones but have to run them through the wash today.
> 
> yay...your scan is getting so close! :)Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe im glad im not the only one. im just embarresed about the smell it really does smell of sour milk :blush:
> 
> i brought some new bras about a week ago and im already falling out of them i look like ive had a boob job:thumbup: i hope they stay hehehehe, there proberly shrivel up like a pair of prunes:haha: tho after baby is born :wacko:
> 
> my scan still feels like ages away to me im soooo nervous and worried about it just prey everything is normol[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to nurse for a couple years and keep mine as long as possible, hahaha. The sad part is when I stop nursing they look so tiny afterward in comparison. After 5 kids and ten plus years of nursing...they ain't what they used to be! Thank God for Victoria"s secret...Click to expand...


i breastfed my 3 but i cant with this one because of the meds i have to take for my new liver, im kinda feeling like a bit of a failer cuz i cant breastfeed this one:nope:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> i just had a nice relaxing bath took awaymy nausea for all of ten mins lol, this is tmi but is it normal to pee a tiny bit when you sneeze?i sneezed when i was in the bath and kinda got a sharp pain in my left side and felt like i peed myself at same time:blush:

thats normol hun unfortunatly it gets worse as u get bigger. es the 3rd tri u only have to sneeze laugh or caugh and u kinda pee ure self a bit:blush:

make sure u do ure prelvic floors excersize that really does help:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Either way its great! I'm a bit jealous :p I really hope I get a good look at my beanies nub on Monday

u shud have ure scan soon hunny i got to wait till the 13th for mine and i am totaly shitting it. :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not long till Monday Em :)

whats the nub theory?


----------



## future hopes

hahaha love where u put plz dont mention on f/b as no one knows lol. im the same im dreading telling my parent there gonnna go mental:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have told few people now but I still dont really want it splashed on FB JUST yet hehe :)

I think the sooner you tell her the better hun x


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Not long till Monday Em :)
> 
> whats the nub theory?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iffd_gjLB8 this explained it more to me, its basically a theory of a way to guess the gender before 16 weeks :)


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> hahaha love where u put plz dont mention on f/b as no one knows lol. im the same im dreading telling my parent there gonnna go mental:wacko:

Aww my Mum wasn't very happy when I told her about this one, she is now though :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow never heard of that, how accurate can it be? Gosh I am so impatient! (and to think I didnt want to find out babys sex!)


----------



## embo216

I looked it up and at 13 weeks its 94% accurate :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

thanks hun :D Look forward to trying that out for a bit of fun :)


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I have told few people now but I still dont really want it splashed on FB JUST yet hehe :)
> 
> I think the sooner you tell her the better hun x

i had a liver transplant last yr hun so thats why there gonna go mad i had the lecture a few months back saying i better not get pregnant ever again otherwise there disown me, they r so strict hun and in there eyes my life has been one mistake after another. i been with my fiancee for 3 yrs now and wen i got pregnant with our son they didnt speak to me for ages, they have only just started liking my fiancee, and i know wen i tell them our news its just gonna make things really bad again. i have 2 children from a previous relationship and my parents totaly adored my ex and wen i broke up with him they wudent speak to me and gave me such a hard time wen i met my new OH. i split with my ex because he was really really controlling and i just felt bullied by him, but my parents wont have it they think the sun shines out of his butt, 

another reason why i can not tell them is my mum has recently had a break down and there marrige is really on the rocks, my mum tried killing herself a few months back and im terrified that my news will push her over the edge. i didnt wanna say anything to them till after my 20 wk scan just to b sure baby is normol and well but im showing already and i know i wont b able to keep it secret much longer. i always suck my belly in wen i c them. im just so dreading telling them hun:nope:


----------



## AmmCjm

future hopes said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I have told few people now but I still dont really want it splashed on FB JUST yet hehe :)
> 
> I think the sooner you tell her the better hun x
> 
> i had a liver transplant last yr hun so thats why there gonna go mad i had the lecture a few months back saying i better not get pregnant ever again otherwise there disown me, they r so strict hun and in there eyes my life has been one mistake after another. i been with my fiancee for 3 yrs now and wen i got pregnant with our son they didnt speak to me for ages, they have only just started liking my fiancee, and i know wen i tell them our news its just gonna make things really bad again. i have 2 children from a previous relationship and my parents totaly adored my ex and wen i broke up with him they wudent speak to me and gave me such a hard time wen i met my new OH. i split with my ex because he was really really controlling and i just felt bullied by him, but my parents wont have it they think the sun shines out of his butt,
> 
> another reason why i can not tell them is my mum has recently had a break down and there marrige is really on the rocks, my mum tried killing herself a few months back and im terrified that my news will push her over the edge. i didnt wanna say anything to them till after my 20 wk scan just to b sure baby is normol and well but im showing already and i know i wont b able to keep it secret much longer. i always suck my belly in wen i c them. im just so dreading telling them hun:nope:Click to expand...

I'm really sorry hun. This is a lot of stress to add onto your pregnancy and I do hope they come around for you. :hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

Hi ladies!

I have part 2 of my first trimester screening on Monday and I will be 13 weeks so I may just have to look for that "nub". :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

first I want to thank you ladies for all the support yesterday during my mini meltdown. You guys are the best! :hugs:
I just got back from my 12 week scan and it went great. The doctor even cleared me to tell all my family and friends.:happydance:


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> can I have my DD changed on front page as changed to 14th after scan lol x

no problem. :) WOW - look at all the ladies due on Saint Valentine's! 



future hopes said:


> yay im a lime:hugs:

congrats!



future hopes said:


> i breastfed my 3 but i cant with this one because of the meds i have to take for my new liver, im kinda feeling like a bit of a failer cuz i cant breastfeed this one:nope:

:hugs: There is a FANTASTIC support group called the Loss of Breastfeeding in the Formula Feeding Section in the Baby Section - wonderful support - helped me cope with not being able to nurse my son like i'd wanted. :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Blue eyes 81 said:


> first I want to thank you ladies for all the support yesterday during my mini meltdown. You guys are the best! :hugs:
> I just got back from my 12 week scan and it went great. The doctor even cleared me to tell all my family and friends.:happydance:

Yay!!:happydance: SO happy for you :) When do you plan on telling everyone? x


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.
> 
> i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:
> 
> You want to talk about itching...I'm surprised I have skin left on mine. I'm moisturizing but I think it may be that the bras are getting too tight. bought new ones but have to run them through the wash today.
> 
> yay...your scan is getting so close! :)Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe im glad im not the only one. im just embarresed about the smell it really does smell of sour milk :blush:
> 
> i brought some new bras about a week ago and im already falling out of them i look like ive had a boob job:thumbup: i hope they stay hehehehe, there proberly shrivel up like a pair of prunes:haha: tho after baby is born :wacko:
> 
> my scan still feels like ages away to me im soooo nervous and worried about it just prey everything is normol[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to nurse for a couple years and keep mine as long as possible, hahaha. The sad part is when I stop nursing they look so tiny afterward in comparison. After 5 kids and ten plus years of nursing...they ain't what they used to be! Thank God for Victoria"s secret...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i breastfed my 3 but i cant with this one because of the meds i have to take for my new liver, im kinda feeling like a bit of a failer cuz i cant breastfeed this one:nope:Click to expand...

I know it's a disappointment, and I KNOW I'd be disappointed too if I couldn't...but you are by no means a failure because you can't this time. It is better for you to be HERE and ALIVE to give this little one life than to be gone because your liver failed for lack of a transplant. You're part of a medical miracle sweets :hugs:


----------



## LeLe222

i'm due Feb. 22! i can't wait :)


----------



## embo216

LeLe222 said:


> i'm due the Feb. 22! i can't wait :)

Hi LeLe, Welcome to the group and congratulations :flower:


----------



## LeLe222

embo216 said:


> LeLe222 said:
> 
> 
> i'm due the Feb. 22! i can't wait :)
> 
> Hi LeLe, Welcome to the group and congratulations :flower:Click to expand...

thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome Lele :)

Is anyone else feeling very happy/sad/tired x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

embo216 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> first I want to thank you ladies for all the support yesterday during my mini meltdown. You guys are the best! :hugs:
> I just got back from my 12 week scan and it went great. The doctor even cleared me to tell all my family and friends.:happydance:
> 
> Yay!!:happydance: SO happy for you :) When do you plan on telling everyone? xClick to expand...

I held off on doing my birthday dinner until after this scan so that I could tell everybody at that dinner. The dinner is tonight so I think I will tonight.


----------



## embo216

Blue eyes 81 said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> first I want to thank you ladies for all the support yesterday during my mini meltdown. You guys are the best! :hugs:
> I just got back from my 12 week scan and it went great. The doctor even cleared me to tell all my family and friends.:happydance:
> 
> Yay!!:happydance: SO happy for you :) When do you plan on telling everyone? xClick to expand...
> 
> I held off on doing my birthday dinner until after this scan so that I could tell everybody at that dinner. The dinner is tonight so I think I will tonight.Click to expand...

SO exciting! Hope you have a wonderful dinner :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel sick tonight :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am back from my holiday now, have been stalking silently but not enough wifi to post :dohh:

I am so much less pregnant than everyone else! (due on 28th by my dates)

I am still sicky but feel like I am improving a bit. 

I had quite a big bump with my daughter and did show early - but this time it is ridiculous. My 10 week piccy is below, the bump is even there in the morning now and my tummy is very hard at the bottom so I dont think it is going to deflate!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/IMG01096-20120730-1653.jpg


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> yas mine feel heavy to and r really vainy GROSE lol. and the other thing ive noticed and this is really grose is wen i itch my erm nipples i notice a smell of like sour milk:blush::blush::blush::blush: i was gonna try and queeze to c if any stuff comes out but my nipples hurt. god i feel embarresed now :blush:lol.
> 
> i cant remember with my last pregnancy i did do like a diary thing wen i was pregnant with our son but i threw it away last year really wished i kept it now to c wat i was like around this time b4. why the hell did i throw it away for :dohh:
> 
> You want to talk about itching...I'm surprised I have skin left on mine. I'm moisturizing but I think it may be that the bras are getting too tight. bought new ones but have to run them through the wash today.
> 
> yay...your scan is getting so close! :)Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe im glad im not the only one. im just embarresed about the smell it really does smell of sour milk :blush:
> 
> i brought some new bras about a week ago and im already falling out of them i look like ive had a boob job:thumbup: i hope they stay hehehehe, there proberly shrivel up like a pair of prunes:haha: tho after baby is born :wacko:
> 
> my scan still feels like ages away to me im soooo nervous and worried about it just prey everything is normol[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to nurse for a couple years and keep mine as long as possible, hahaha. The sad part is when I stop nursing they look so tiny afterward in comparison. After 5 kids and ten plus years of nursing...they ain't what they used to be! Thank God for Victoria"s secret...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i breastfed my 3 but i cant with this one because of the meds i have to take for my new liver, im kinda feeling like a bit of a failer cuz i cant breastfeed this one:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's a disappointment, and I KNOW I'd be disappointed too if I couldn't...but you are by no means a failure because you can't this time. It is better for you to be HERE and ALIVE to give this little one life than to be gone because your liver failed for lack of a transplant. You're part of a medical miracle sweets :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hunny that was such a lovely reply. Xx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

AmeliePoulain said:


> I am back from my holiday now, have been stalking silently but not enough wifi to post :dohh:
> 
> I am so much less pregnant than everyone else! (due on 28th by my dates)
> 
> I am still sicky but feel like I am improving a bit.
> 
> I had quite a big bump with my daughter and did show early - but this time it is ridiculous. My 10 week piccy is below, the bump is even there in the morning now and my tummy is very hard at the bottom so I dont think it is going to deflate!
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/IMG01096-20120730-1653.jpg

Thats a lovely bump hun x


----------



## future hopes

Thats really impressive hun. :flower:


----------



## fides

LeLe222 said:


> i'm due Feb. 22! i can't wait :)

welcome!



Midnight_Fairy said:


> welcome Lele :)
> 
> Is anyone else feeling very happy/sad/tired x

tired. :) but, very happy to make it to 2nd tri today


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awww loving the bump! Your only due 2 weeks after me, not much at all. :) Some of us will be early/late etc xx


----------



## Lindylou

Wow uou have a real bump. I just look fat!!


----------



## Serafina83

That's an impressive bump. Maybe its twins!!!! I haven't got the slightest bump yet due 27 th by my dates


----------



## BabyBlues05

Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.


----------



## Mom To 2

LeLe222 said:


> i'm due Feb. 22! i can't wait :)

Thats my due date also!


----------



## Mom To 2

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

I'm so, so sorry to hear this.
I hope you have family that can be there since your husband can't. It must be terrible for him to not be able to come home to you.


----------



## Newt4

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lindylou

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

I am so so sorry you and your husband are going through this. It is a disgrace his company will not let him come home. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read your sad news xxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

I'm so very sorry...my heart is breaking for you, sweets :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain...loving the bump :)


----------



## AmmCjm

very sorry to hear this hun.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

:hugs: So sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> I need my due date changing to 20th Feb :) I'm a bit behind :haha:.
> xoxox
> 
> updated. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just checking in for today xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi!! :flower:
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> We are definitely finding out gender, I am going to pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks (only 5 more weeks to go!!!!!!). I am thinking this is a little girl. :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh, yay! i'm not the only one paying for one at 16 weeks, lol - i'll already have a 20 week one, but i'm so impatient! Ours is $80 for a 10 minute peak - how much are they charging out there?Click to expand...

Ours is $100 for a 2D gender scan, and they give you a quick 3D/4D look at the same time, pictures, and a little framed photo or something. It's not cheap but totally worth it to me!! I am not patient either!! LOL:happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

So very sorry for your loss...:cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sorry to hear, babyblues. :( Look after yourself.


----------



## Murphy98

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well ladies... yesterday i went for my 12 week check-up and there was no heartbeat, and it looked like he stopped growing over a week ago. And to make things even worse, right after I learned I had lost the baby, I got the gender DNA test result back and learned that the baby was a boy. I have to go to the hospital Monday for a DNC... And the icing on the cake, my husband is still away for work training and they won't let him come home to be with me through this.

What a nightmare - so sorry your going through this :nope:


----------



## Murphy98

well I get to change fruit today, which is always exciting......

still, I feel like Ive had crap prenatal care to this point - still no obstetrician, nobody checking fetal heartbeat, my blood pressure, my weight, my urine....I can call my family Dr if there is a problem but this is, she admits, not her specialty. she tells me not to expect an OB appointment till around 16 weeks :wacko: 

I had way better care at the maternity clinic with my son. strangley all of this is because I had some late pregnancy complications so need an OB this time.....you'd think that would make them want to see me sooner not later.

so I have no idea if my scan on the sixteenth will be a happy one or not and the closer I get the less confident I am it's going to be okay. I just want to find out and be done with it. :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry of your loss xxx

My car blew today and broke down :(


----------



## fides

babyblues, :hugs:


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> I need my due date changing to 20th Feb :) I'm a bit behind :haha:.
> xoxox
> 
> updated. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just checking in for today xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi!! :flower:
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> We are definitely finding out gender, I am going to pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks (only 5 more weeks to go!!!!!!). I am thinking this is a little girl. :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh, yay! i'm not the only one paying for one at 16 weeks, lol - i'll already have a 20 week one, but i'm so impatient! Ours is $80 for a 10 minute peak - how much are they charging out there?Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is $100 for a 2D gender scan, and they give you a quick 3D/4D look at the same time, pictures, and a little framed photo or something. It's not cheap but totally worth it to me!! I am not patient either!! LOL:happydance:Click to expand...

oh, nice! so exciting, isn't it?! :) not cheap, no, but for us, we paid $130 out of pocket for u/s's at the OB's, and that was _after_ our insurance portion, so we were like, $80's a deal! :haha:



Midnight_Fairy said:


> My car blew today and broke down :(

oh no! :(


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone hope ure all good. my belly is just growing by the day i feel huge for only 11+1 cant feel any movement yet but my partner thinks im carrying a lot of water. i carried alot of water with our son but i swear im a little bigger this time, heres a picture of me today at 11+1
im really hoping im further ahead maybe by a week that wud be awesome. will find out a week tommorow:thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow cute bump, I dont have a bump at all lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

13 weeks tomoz and still getting really painfull pain in my lower right side, thinking i should definatly mention it to my doc again when i see her have uped my magnesium to 5 a day hopefully that will work but im not counting on it:shrug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Serafina83 said:


> Anyone else gettig really bad lower back pain? I'm in agony

Last labor my dsughter broke my tail bone :( So the bigger my belly gets the more my back hurts


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I swear I felt weird feelings in my belly earlier? Anyone know average stage to feel flutters with baby number 3 (well I have been pregnant 5 times) x


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> wow cute bump, I dont have a bump at all lol x

thank u hun i just can not believe how big it is. its crazy:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lovely bump though :)


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> 13 weeks tomoz and still getting really painfull pain in my lower right side, thinking i should definatly mention it to my doc again when i see her have uped my magnesium to 5 a day hopefully that will work but im not counting on it:shrug:

u mite have a overion cyst hun there common in pregnancy ive got one now they found it at my 5 week scan. it doesnt bother me to much but i do sometimes get pain in my lower right hand side its like a stingy like pain. it dont harm the baby tho. make sure u mention it to a dr hunny:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks tomoz and still getting really painfull pain in my lower right side, thinking i should definatly mention it to my doc again when i see her have uped my magnesium to 5 a day hopefully that will work but im not counting on it:shrug:
> 
> u mite have a overion cyst hun there common in pregnancy ive got one now they found it at my 5 week scan. it doesnt bother me to much but i do sometimes get pain in my lower right hand side its like a stingy like pain. it dont harm the baby tho. make sure u mention it to a dr hunny:hugs:Click to expand...

bloody hurts when it starts have had it since around 5 weeks i dont see her for 3 weeks so will see how it goes if its still bad may get another sneek peek at bobble:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> lovely bump though :)

thank u bless ya. well im thinking its all water as ive not felt any flutters or movement yet. i carried alot of water with my son. this is mine and my OH 2nd baby but i do have 2 older children from a previous relationship, so this is my 4th baby. bit worried ive felt nothing but im on meds that can make baby smaller than average my pregnancy is high risk to so im consultant run but c a midwife to as i have to b closely monitered. wen i hit 20 wks ill b scaned every 4 wks to watch babys growth. im also at risk of prem birth so have to have steroids to mature babys lungs at 28 wks. at the moment it seems so far away for each appointment but i know wen i hit that 20 wks im gonna be up that hospital all the time its gonna b madness. :wacko:


----------



## Mom To 2

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I swear I felt weird feelings in my belly earlier? Anyone know average stage to feel flutters with baby number 3 (well I have been pregnant 5 times) x

I felt my 2nd at 14 weeks.


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks tomoz and still getting really painfull pain in my lower right side, thinking i should definatly mention it to my doc again when i see her have uped my magnesium to 5 a day hopefully that will work but im not counting on it:shrug:
> 
> u mite have a overion cyst hun there common in pregnancy ive got one now they found it at my 5 week scan. it doesnt bother me to much but i do sometimes get pain in my lower right hand side its like a stingy like pain. it dont harm the baby tho. make sure u mention it to a dr hunny:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> bloody hurts when it starts have had it since around 5 weeks i dont see her for 3 weeks so will see how it goes if its still bad may get another sneek peek at bobble:haha:Click to expand...

wen did u have ure last scan hun did they say anything about a cyst. does it feel like a sharp stingy pain?:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

WhisperOfHope said:


> 13 weeks tomoz and still getting really painfull pain in my lower right side, thinking i should definatly mention it to my doc again when i see her have uped my magnesium to 5 a day hopefully that will work but im not counting on it:shrug:

I have had sharp pains on my right side. On my scan they saw a cyst or the corpus luteum my egg came from and before I mentioned pains they said it could be sore. On my next scan they said placenta looks like it is to the right so may get pains. So could be a number of things causing yours. Mention it and get checked. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

How long is it to feel flutters with first?


----------



## future hopes

about 16 weeks hun i didnt feel any kicking with my first till 22 weeks, :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

With DD I felt flutters and pops at 16 weeks and more movement from 20 weeks. This time i've already felt flutters!


----------



## Bumpblues82

One person asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant!! Hello read my notes!! Then the dic did a preg test even though I told him that I had a miscarriage 4 days ago and it would show pos still :/ then told me to go home and take para
cetamol even though I had already said it wasn't helping and I have to now be in agony till I get a scan on wed afternoon to see if all of it was removed sucsesfully last week!!' he must of thought I was a muppet as he said there is normally pain and bleeding after a d and c!... Don't u think I know that I have had 3 of them! The only reason I went cause the pains were different and the bleeding got worse all of a sudden honestly what an


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Bumpblues82 said:


> One person asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant!! Hello read my notes!! Then the dic did a preg test even though I told him that I had a miscarriage 4 days ago and it would show pos still :/ then told me to go home and take para
> cetamol even though I had already said it wasn't helping and I have to now be in agony till I get a scan on wed afternoon to see if all of it was removed sucsesfully last week!!' he must of thought I was a muppet as he said there is normally pain and bleeding after a d and c!... Don't u think I know that I have had 3 of them! The only reason I went cause the pains were different and the bleeding got worse all of a sudden honestly what an

:hugs: So sorry you are going through all this.:hugs:
Was this at the er?


----------



## hobbnob

AmeliePoulain said:


> I had quite a big bump with my daughter and did show early - but this time it is ridiculous. My 10 week piccy is below, the bump is even there in the morning now and my tummy is very hard at the bottom so I dont think it is going to deflate!
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/IMG01096-20120730-1653.jpg

Wow, impressive bump! I am due Feb 27th and I am not showing at all. I thought I was starting to show a few days ago, but it must have been mostly gas cause I woke up the next morning and it was back down. Hahaha! this is my first so I might take a while to show from what I read, but I hope it is growing in there. I had a scan at 9 weeks and there was a little thing in there so I hope it is still growing.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think it is normal to show more quickly with your second - I actually dont like the fact it is so obvious because I havent had any scans yet and still have a week until my first scan.

I did show with my daughter early, I dont really know why, apparently my pelvis is quite small and my uterus just popped up really early. I am short too, only 5ft, so I guess there is less space and now my stomach muscles are ruined there wasnt much hope :haha:


----------



## embo216

I have my scan in 50 minutes!!! arghhh so excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aghh good luck em xx

I am only 5ft too and was weighed in at 8st 2 at my weigh in last week. I am fairly small and no bump at all. Not complaining though as cant get round to getting new clothes yet lol. This is my 3rd baby and no sign of bump just teeny bit of bloat :S

Hope your ok today, realllly hoping my car gets fixed :(


----------



## Mom To 2

I was reading at 11 weeks your uterus should be just popping over your pelvic bone. Mine was half way to my belly button at my doc appt. :haha: I am in maternity pants, and have been for several weeks. Nobody I dont know hadn't asked, but it's very obvious if you know me as I normally have a flat belly. This is my third and I guess thats why I'm showing early.

Close family and friends have known since the beginning, but I did a facebook announcement on Fri after my 11 week appt and scan. It was so fun! My daughter posted the scan pic on her facebook lastnight, shes such a proud big sister already. She will be almost 15 when the baby is born and my son will turn 10 the month before.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have just added pics taken today to my journal lol xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1123779-9mth-wait-baby-3-a.html


----------



## embo216

Awww it was amazing! Looked so much like a proper baby! They put me 4 days forward so now due the 6th of Feb  

My daughters face was amazing when she saw her little bro/sis on the screen, she was so proud! It was playing peekaboo and sucking its thumb! I'll upload the pic soon :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Meet my baby!!

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/004-1.jpg

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/003.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Meet my baby!!
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/004-1.jpg
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/003.jpg

such cute piccies:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awwww gorgeous Em :)

My letter says no small children :( I have not told the kids yet but I have slipped "babys and mummys tummy" etc into convos. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> awwww gorgeous Em :)
> 
> My letter says no small children :( I have not told the kids yet but I have slipped "babys and mummys tummy" etc into convos. x

id think no small children would just mean toddlers hun


----------



## Nixilix

Our policy is no children of any age at the scan.

Hope everyone is well and 1st tri symptoms are easing :)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awwww yay Em, absoutly perfect :)


----------



## Vegan mum

Aww em what lovely scan pics! I'm due the 5th :winkwink: 
Are you finding out what you're having? Cause I like having a guess! 


Afm I had a dentist appointment today! I'm really scared of the dentist but I'm glad I'd gone now, half as bad.
My symptoms are much subtler now. Only slightly sicky every now and then! I'm really proud cause this is the first pregnancy I've not actually been sick! :happydance:
Otherwise I just need my sleep and I'm lucky my two like having a afternoon nap where I can get some rest too. I am definitely getting old! :haha:


----------



## embo216

Vegan mum said:


> Aww em what lovely scan pics! I'm due the 5th :winkwink:
> Are you finding out what you're having? Cause I like having a guess!
> 
> 
> Afm I had a dentist appointment today! I'm really scared of the dentist but I'm glad I'd gone now, half as bad.
> My symptoms are much subtler now. Only slightly sicky every now and then! I'm really proud cause this is the first pregnancy I've not actually been sick! :happydance:
> Otherwise I just need my sleep and I'm lucky my two like having a afternoon nap where I can get some rest too. I am definitely getting old! :haha:

Ooh I wish my 2 would have a nap! If I was to get them down they'd be up till midnight :dohh: 

I got sick 5 times today- even in the car :( I really hope it stops soon :nope:

I am desperate to find out the sex! Do you fancy having a guess at what my little one looks like in the scan? I did try to have a look at the nub but I couldn't see it :(


----------



## Vegan mum

embo216 said:


> Vegan mum said:
> 
> 
> Aww em what lovely scan pics! I'm due the 5th :winkwink:
> Are you finding out what you're having? Cause I like having a guess!
> 
> 
> Afm I had a dentist appointment today! I'm really scared of the dentist but I'm glad I'd gone now, half as bad.
> My symptoms are much subtler now. Only slightly sicky every now and then! I'm really proud cause this is the first pregnancy I've not actually been sick! :happydance:
> Otherwise I just need my sleep and I'm lucky my two like having a afternoon nap where I can get some rest too. I am definitely getting old! :haha:
> 
> Ooh I wish my 2 would have a nap! If I was to get them down they'd be up till midnight :dohh:
> 
> I got sick 5 times today- even in the car :( I really hope it stops soon :nope:
> 
> I am desperate to find out the sex! Do you fancy having a guess at what my little one looks like in the scan? I did try to have a look at the nub but I couldn't see it :(Click to expand...



I think it looks like a girl! Just the first thing that came to mind :) 
I did get a lil look at baby's nub but even without I'm pretty certain it's a boy. 
Can't wait to find out for sure though! We're keeping it a secret from everyone else though. Seems like family doesn't find the third half as exciting as the first? 
Anyway we're so excited! 


I was very sick with my son daily in the first trimester. I noticed with my daughter though that it helped if I took my vitamins last thing at night...

I'm really lucky with my two! They go to bed at 7.30 too and sleep until 6.30-7. Can't complain. But then they're both little!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> I am desperate to find out the sex! Do you fancy having a guess at what my little one looks like in the scan? I did try to have a look at the nub but I couldn't see it :(

I think :pink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em, I still get sick too and heave really easily at the thought of certain foods too, its horrible when its in car especially when its so hot and muggy!


----------



## Wiggler

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on much recently, not been feeling great, got a rotton cough and its sent my gag reflex crazy :sick:

I have my scan tomorrow! yay! Will update when I get back from my mums tomorrow evening x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I swear I felt weird feelings in my belly earlier? Anyone know average stage to feel flutters with baby number 3 (well I have been pregnant 5 times) x

I've birthed 5, and I think the earliest I remember feeling anything was after 13 or 14 weeks. But my youngest is almost 6, and oldest almost 22, plus I have baby brain so I can't be certain. I know this little one is kicking because I hear him/her kick the doppler sometimes when I'm listening for the hb but I still don't feel it. I am expecting sometime after next week myself. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck at scan xx

I have just been for a 3mile walk, need to keep at it now MS is (slowly) going x


----------



## Wiggler

I miss walking, my SPD is agony now :( Stupid pelvis. x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck on your scan Wiggler! :hugs: wish this hug could make you feel better :( 

Beautiful pics Embo :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ouchie hun :( I felt like I walked miles till I looked at gps tracker :( I dont want to push it so just came home but would feel better doing more as I tend to feel miserable when I dont get my walks in x


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful scan Embo and I think GIRL! 

Good luck at your scan Wiggler, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello. 

Had part of my 1st trimester screening today. Baby looked really well but was being very difficult and trying to hide while the doc was trying to measure the neck. They said the neck was very thin (which is good), saw all of its extremities, brain development looked on track and plenty of blood flow occurring. 

Strange though because my blood work results were not bad but not awesome. It appears one of my levels (PAPPA) is low so that makes me more at risk for a child with downs syndrome. HOWEVER, I personally don't think I'm going to get more test done because no matter what I will love him or her. Plus I'm relying on the fact that all development and neck measurements look good. They said at 20 weeks I could get a more detailed ultrasound done (which I am anyways) to look more at facial features and then determine if their appear to be any abnormalities. 

But I think all will be well :)


----------



## tntrying22

Nice looking scan! Glad to hear everyone is doing well.

I go on Wed for my 12w scan - excited and nervous at the same time - MS aka all day sickness a little less over the last couple of days but still feeling sick and tired.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hubby noticed that I'm getting a small baby bump. He keeps showing everyone and told my mom on the phone to check her email later cuz he wants to takes pics and send it to my parents. Hehe. He's starting to get more excited I think. Its so cute.


----------



## SweetPea0903

1 more week and I go for my 12 week scan. Can't wait!


----------



## future hopes

mines on monday hun i am so worried about it i wish i cud feel excited but im just terrified something will b wrong. just hope all is well and normol.
feels like i been waiting forever for this scan:wacko:


----------



## Bumpblues82

id love to get that far :(


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww hunny i have lost 3 babys b4 and words can not describe how it feels.

im still not out the woods yet my pregnancy is very high risk of all kinds of really horrible things. so im constantly paniking think thats why im so nervous about that scan my baby is at risk of so many things even still birth so im really really shitting it this time. im just preying that all my scans r good and baby stays put till after ive had the jabs to mature his/her lungs and is healthy.

i wud love to relax and enjoy bein pregnant but im just so scered. and its even worse wen u have already had losses. :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

have the drs said anything to u like why u have had 7 losses? i am so so very sorry this has happened to u i prey u get another BFP and a sticky bean next time. hopefully drs will look into it for u. i prey they get to the bottom of it. no lady shud have to go through that.

i think ure a very brave and strong lady for still being on here i wanna send u love preyes and :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Bumpblues sorry to be nosey but have you had your thyroid checked? its just reading your sig it was like reading my sisters history shes been thru exactly the same docs told her everything was fine but she kept loosing wasnt until her 8th or 9th loss cant remember exactly that they diagnosed a thyroid problem and the reason for all her losses:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

:hugs: bumpblues


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a letter saying not immune to Rubella but I knew that, have had the jab 3 times!

I also got lost in town today and looked at the sat nav and went over red light :( grrr


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had a letter saying not immune to Rubella but I knew that, have had the jab 3 times!
> 
> I also got lost in town today and looked at the sat nav and went over red light :( grrr


oh dear just put it down to baby brain lol. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It was my fault really but I was completely lost and it turnt just as I went on it, I was only doing like 10mph lol but you know when your so lost and it changes. Bah my fault- hopefully I didnt get flashed (but I think it ws the only traffic lights in that town with a cam grrr)


----------



## SweetPea0903

Midnight... Same with me. When I went for my 8 week scan, they went over my bloodwork from 2 weeks prior and said that I was no longer immune to rhubella. Which basically means that before I leave the hospital after having the baby, they will be giving me another rhubella vaccine.... :/ fun fun...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeh I had it after mt DD but it obv didnt work again. They said theres no point having it a 4th time!

Great, another thing to worry about!


----------



## SweetPea0903

future hopes said:


> mines on monday hun i am so worried about it i wish i cud feel excited but im just terrified something will b wrong. just hope all is well and normol.
> feels like i been waiting forever for this scan:wacko:

is this your first scan?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yeh I had it after mt DD but it obv didnt work again. They said theres no point having it a 4th time!
> 
> Great, another thing to worry about!

I want to find out though that since I plan on breastfeeding if I should get the vaccine right away, or if I should wait. Dunno if it would affect anything with the baby.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Apparently you have to get booster shots every so many years for it or your body becomes unimmune


----------



## blinkava

Anyone due February 10th?


----------



## future hopes

no i had a scan at 5 wks were nothing was seen apart from the sac thing. so i had to go back at 6+3 and i had a scan then and it was all looking great then baby just looked like a blob with a h/b it made me so happy c in it untill i saw my consultant strait after and she told me all the bad things im at high risk to, then my heart just sank. 
it seems so long ago now i had that last scan and im just preying that at mondays scan it shows a normaly developed healthy baby with no problems. 

im so so so nervous and worried hun.:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread silently for a few weeks now but too afraid to join. I've had 3 losses and this time so far all seems to go a bit better. I'll know for sure on Monday when I'll have the NT scan. My due date is the 23rd of feb.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread silently for a few weeks now but too afraid to join. I've had 3 losses and this time so far all seems to go a bit better. I'll know for sure on Monday when I'll have the NT scan. My due date is the 23rd of feb.

Welcome.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## future hopes

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread silently for a few weeks now but too afraid to join. I've had 3 losses and this time so far all seems to go a bit better. I'll know for sure on Monday when I'll have the NT scan. My due date is the 23rd of feb.


helloooo and welcome. ive had 3 loses to hun its scarey wen u hav had losses. and this pregnancy is high risk so im ppaniking like mad. everyone is so lovely on here tho u shud of joined earlier we wud of all supported u:hugs:

im due the 23rd to and i aslo hav my scan on monday very nervous as i bet u r to. wat time is ure scan hun. mines at 11.20 i have to have a bloodtest after to to check for downs and stuff.

congrats on ure pregnancy hunny and im sure your b great this time:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the warm welcome!!

The scan is at 3pm & I'll have the bloods after too. 

Are you using a Doppler? I'm using one but finding it hard to hear baby's hb at the moment. I wish I never bought one now. I have a retroverted uterus so I know it doesn't help things.


----------



## future hopes

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!
> 
> The scan is at 3pm & I'll have the bloods after too.
> 
> Are you using a Doppler? I'm using one but finding it hard to hear baby's hb at the moment. I wish I never bought one now. I have a retroverted uterus so I know it doesn't help things.


no i dont have one i had a midwife app last wednesday and i asked her to have a listen but she cudent find it, she just said its hard to find b4 12 weeks because baby is so small and can hide. im not gonna lie i am worried but im trying my hardest to stay positive, so hard wen im so high risk but all i can do is hope and prey. 

im sure ure scan will go well hopefully were both get graet news then we can show off our scan piccys:thumbup:

i go away strait after on holiday so mite not b able to upload my piccy till i come home. ill sure b writing tho and letting everyone no how it went. jsut hope all is good.:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

future hopes said:


> no i had a scan at 5 wks were nothing was seen apart from the sac thing. so i had to go back at 6+3 and i had a scan then and it was all looking great then baby just looked like a blob with a h/b it made me so happy c in it untill i saw my consultant strait after and she told me all the bad things im at high risk to, then my heart just sank.
> it seems so long ago now i had that last scan and im just preying that at mondays scan it shows a normaly developed healthy baby with no problems.
> 
> im so so so nervous and worried hun.:hugs:

Aww.. I bet everything will be great... I mean... Looking at that bump you have going on, it definitely looks like all is going well!!! :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

So now I'm all worried... I just fell in my kitchen... Well it was more like a slide... There was a wet spot on the floor which took me by surprise. Fell more on my arm/shoulder, which is now sore... Didn't fall on my stomach or feel any pain there... Do you think everything is ok with the baby, or should I get checked?? Like I said, I more fell on my shoulder/arm than anything, and it was more of a slide than a fall fall.


----------



## Madrid98

Wow future we're so similar!! I'm going on holiday on the 15th so just a couple of days after. 

I truly hope is good news for both of us. I'm terrified because of the Doppler as I've heard the hb very clearly when I was nearly 10weeks but now I'm finding harder to locate & it's always so low I can barely hear it with the volume to the maximum. :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

SweetPea0903 said:


> So now I'm all worried... I just fell in my kitchen... Well it was more like a slide... There was a wet spot on the floor which took me by surprise. Fell more on my arm/shoulder, which is now sore... Didn't fall on my stomach or feel any pain there... Do you think everything is ok with the baby, or should I get checked?? Like I said, I more fell on my shoulder/arm than anything, and it was more of a slide than a fall fall.

oooops hun poor u yes baby is well cushioned in there he or she will just be fine and dandy:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Sweet I'm sure baby is fine but maybe you need to have that shoulder checked.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Thanks!! I think it was like instinctive... It happened so fast but somehow I managed to turn myself and land on my arm... I get so scared when stuff like that happens... Doesn't help that I have a 7 month old Siberian Husky under my feet constantly... Always has to be by someones side. She came over to me and started licking my face like she was trying to help me. So sweet.


----------



## SweetPea0903

I was thinking the same... Although, its not terrible... My neck/shoulder just feels a little pulled. I think if there was some severely wrong (like if the shoulder popped out of socket) I'd def be in more pain. I'm going to hold off and see.. I have to work tonight, so I don't really want to go to the doctor/er and spend my day there if I don't have to... I was more worried about the little jelly bean.. But I don't have any pain so I think its ok.


----------



## future hopes

Madrid98 said:


> Wow future we're so similar!! I'm going on holiday on the 15th so just a couple of days after.
> 
> I truly hope is good news for both of us. I'm terrified because of the Doppler as I've heard the hb very clearly when I was nearly 10weeks but now I'm finding harder to locate & it's always so low I can barely hear it with the volume to the maximum. :wacko:


i was 10+4 wen she checked but nope nothing was found:nope:
my midwife didnt seem concerned tho she said h/b r so hard to find b4 12 weeks. i did tell her about ladies on here hearing really early but she looked at me in disbelief. im not gonna buy a dopler cuz it will just make me worry more im just gonna wait for my scan and prey all is good.

i took a test because i have some and its still coming up very strong. :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im hopin to get to hear hb on my apt on the 21st will be around 16 weeks i think then havent heard it yet so really jealouse of all those who have:haha:


----------



## embo216

Welcome Madrid98 :) Im 14 weeks tomorrow and I still can't find my baby! Ive always had the same anterior placenta in all my pregnancies though so this could well be the problem with not being able to find baby for you, although it is very early to be able to pick the heartbeat up. Hoping to see you around more on the thread :hugs:


----------



## embo216

SweetPea0903 said:


> So now I'm all worried... I just fell in my kitchen... Well it was more like a slide... There was a wet spot on the floor which took me by surprise. Fell more on my arm/shoulder, which is now sore... Didn't fall on my stomach or feel any pain there... Do you think everything is ok with the baby, or should I get checked?? Like I said, I more fell on my shoulder/arm than anything, and it was more of a slide than a fall fall.

Oh hun ouch :( Baby is very well protected in there but I would get your shoulder looked at if it continues to hurt :hugs: When I was 1st tri with my son I fell straight onto my stomach with him, now hes a tantruming 2 year old :kiss:


----------



## SweetPea0903

That makes me feel so much better embo... Thanks!


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Welcome Madrid98 :) Im 14 weeks tomorrow and I still can't find my baby! Ive always had the same anterior placenta in all my pregnancies though so this could well be the problem with not being able to find baby for you, although it is very early to be able to pick the heartbeat up. Hoping to see you around more on the thread :hugs:


oooow yaeh i never thought of that. my placenta last time was at the front and it cushioned my sons kicking so i didnt feel him till 18 19 weeks. mayb its the same this time and thats why h/b wasnt heard. thank u hun u have resured me. u know ure baby is good because u have had ure scan. im gonna feel so much better after my scan as long as everything is ok. i hope it is were goin to devon on holliday strait after so it has to b good news then i can really relax on my holiday.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Madrid98 :) Im 14 weeks tomorrow and I still can't find my baby! Ive always had the same anterior placenta in all my pregnancies though so this could well be the problem with not being able to find baby for you, although it is very early to be able to pick the heartbeat up. Hoping to see you around more on the thread :hugs:
> 
> 
> oooow yaeh i never thought of that. my placenta last time was at the front and it cushioned my sons kicking so i didnt feel him till 18 19 weeks. mayb its the same this time and thats why h/b wasnt heard. thank u hun u have resured me. u know ure baby is good because u have had ure scan. im gonna feel so much better after my scan as long as everything is ok. i hope it is were goin to devon on holliday strait after so it has to b good news then i can really relax on my holiday.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

So glad Ive reassured you a little, I can't begin to imagine loosing 3 angels :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Madrid98 :) Im 14 weeks tomorrow and I still can't find my baby! Ive always had the same anterior placenta in all my pregnancies though so this could well be the problem with not being able to find baby for you, although it is very early to be able to pick the heartbeat up. Hoping to see you around more on the thread :hugs:
> 
> 
> oooow yaeh i never thought of that. my placenta last time was at the front and it cushioned my sons kicking so i didnt feel him till 18 19 weeks. mayb its the same this time and thats why h/b wasnt heard. thank u hun u have resured me. u know ure baby is good because u have had ure scan. im gonna feel so much better after my scan as long as everything is ok. i hope it is were goin to devon on holliday strait after so it has to b good news then i can really relax on my holiday.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> So glad Ive reassured you a little, I can't begin to imagine loosing 3 angels :hugs:Click to expand...

its the most horrible thing in the world it totaly devastates u. my first i lost at 10 weeks i just started pouring with blood it was awfull. my 2nd i lost at 6 weeks they said it was a chemical and my 3rd i lost at 5 weeks and that was also a chemical. i dont think any womon shud have to go through a loss ever it is just awfull. :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw hope your ok, you should be fine I am sure but I know joints are more loose in pregnancy so keep eye on shoulder.

Welcome Madrid xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks embo!! I'm really thinking there must be something like that because the sounds in general are very difficult to find some times and the bigger I get the more difficult. It's not only the baby's it's also my own hb :haha: Not very long to find out though :winkwink:

Future my losses were at 10wks the first and the second and at 8wks5 the third because I was having regular scans and they noticed sooner.
Were you referred to the recurrent mc clinic? I was and they did tests and I got positive on a blood clotting condition. Since O I was on aspirin and from 5weeks I'm doing daily injections + extra calcium and vitamin D. My last scan showed a viable pregnancy and a bigger baby than in the ones before so I'm holding to that hope as much as I can.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Welcome Madrid! 

Sweetpea - ouch, you poor thing! Hope you're ok? Like the girls have said, baby is well cushioned and safe in there :hugs:

AFM - i've finally got my 12 week NHS scan tmrw. Can't wait to see the little Rainbow again and fingers crossed all is still well. We should be 'officially' announcing our news then which is exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Rota

Hey, we had a scare today. On sunday i was working with lazy ward sister who demanded that i and my support worker move the ward around to make her life easier. I had to push 5 hospital beds with patients on around the ward as well as moving furniture. After my shift i had cramps and backache (nothing new there) which continued all over monday, went to work this afternoon and after handover i went to pee and discovered red blood. Freaked out, went to my senior nurse and she sent me to a+E who were bloody useless and told me that they would scan me at the end of the week as they didnt want to give me false hope. So i went back to my ward, senior staff nurse rang a friend in maternity who rang her matron who rang one of their consultants who gave up her tea break to see me.
Bump is fine, wiggling around waving about with its heart pumping :D My consultant almost had kittens when i told her what i had been doing on sunday at work.

Im so tired, feel like i could sleep for a week. Consultant thinks i may have tore something during work which would account for the pain but wants me to keep an eye on the bleeding and if it gets any heavier im to get back in contact with her immediately.
My ward have still not done my pregnancy risk assessment, the consultant wants me either on light duties ie paperwork and observations or she will sign me off work. Im so tired with fighting work all the time for every little tiny thing.


----------



## embo216

Rota said:


> Hey, we had a scare today. On sunday i was working with lazy ward sister who demanded that i and my support worker move the ward around to make her life easier. I had to push 5 hospital beds with patients on around the ward as well as moving furniture. After my shift i had cramps and backache (nothing new there), went to work this afternoon and after handover i went to pee and discovered red blood. Freaked out, went to my senior nurse and she sent me to a+E who were bloody useless and told me that they would scan me at the end of the week as they didnt want to give me false hope. So i went back to my ward, senior staff nurse rang a friend in maternity who rang her matron who rang one of their consultants who gave up her tea break to see me.
> Bump is fine, wiggling around waving about with its heart pumping :D My consultant almost had kittens when i told her what i had been doing on sunday at work.
> 
> Im so tired, feel like i could sleep for a week. Consultant thinks i may have tore something during work which would account for the pain but wants me to keep an eye on the bleeding and if it gets any heavier im to get back in contact with her immediately.
> My ward have still not done my pregnancy risk assessment, the consultant wants me either on light duties ie paperwork and observations or she will sign me off work. Im so tired with fighting work all the time for every little tiny thing.

Oh my goodness that's shocking :nope: Im so sorry for that scare, I would just refuse if they ask you again, so dodgy. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks embo!! I'm really thinking there must be something like that because the sounds in general are very difficult to find some times and the bigger I get the more difficult. It's not only the baby's it's also my own hb :haha: Not very long to find out though :winkwink:
> 
> Future my losses were at 10wks the first and the second and at 8wks5 the third because I was having regular scans and they noticed sooner.
> Were you referred to the recurrent mc clinic? I was and they did tests and I got positive on a blood clotting condition. Since O I was on aspirin and from 5weeks I'm doing daily injections + extra calcium and vitamin D. My last scan showed a viable pregnancy and a bigger baby than in the ones before so I'm holding to that hope as much as I can.


no i didnt hun cuz with me it went m/c then baby then m/c them baby then m/c then baby as it went in that pattern i was afraid this one wud b a m/c but so far so good. ive had no bleeding nothing. i saw baby at 6 weeks and all was good.

im on alot of meds which is why i am high risk, i had acute liver failure 2 weeks after our son was born and i had to have a emergency full liver transplant, im on meds to stop my body rejecting my new liver, im on asprin to keep my blood from clotting, im on seizure meds and i also suffer from bipoler so im meds for that to, these r all meds i HAVE to take and its these that put me at high risk. my pregnancy consultant has put me on high dose folic acid that i must take all the way through and also vitimin D and calcium supplaments.:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Update... Shoulder isn't hurting anymore but the muscle in my neck is a little sore. And on top of this.... I think I have hemorrhoids. :(

The joys of being pregnant...


----------



## future hopes

awwwww bless ya sweetpea mayb hav a warm bath that mite help :hugs:


----------



## Rota

SweetPea0903 said:


> Update... Shoulder isn't hurting anymore but the muscle in my neck is a little sore. And on top of this.... I think I have hemorrhoids. :(
> 
> The joys of being pregnant...

Heat and movement will help the shoulder/neck :D Sorry about the 'rhoids:cry:


----------



## future hopes

Rota said:


> Hey, we had a scare today. On sunday i was working with lazy ward sister who demanded that i and my support worker move the ward around to make her life easier. I had to push 5 hospital beds with patients on around the ward as well as moving furniture. After my shift i had cramps and backache (nothing new there) which continued all over monday, went to work this afternoon and after handover i went to pee and discovered red blood. Freaked out, went to my senior nurse and she sent me to a+E who were bloody useless and told me that they would scan me at the end of the week as they didnt want to give me false hope. So i went back to my ward, senior staff nurse rang a friend in maternity who rang her matron who rang one of their consultants who gave up her tea break to see me.
> Bump is fine, wiggling around waving about with its heart pumping :D My consultant almost had kittens when i told her what i had been doing on sunday at work.
> 
> Im so tired, feel like i could sleep for a week. Consultant thinks i may have tore something during work which would account for the pain but wants me to keep an eye on the bleeding and if it gets any heavier im to get back in contact with her immediately.
> My ward have still not done my pregnancy risk assessment, the consultant wants me either on light duties ie paperwork and observations or she will sign me off work. Im so tired with fighting work all the time for every little tiny thing.

awww hun i cant believe u had to do all that while pregnant u may get sighned off hun but if u dont u really shudent doin anything heavy duty. i hope the bleeding stops hun i hope everything gets sorted for u:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Rota so glad everything is ok. I can't believe they made you strain yourself like that. That's just wrong.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey everyone, I have been away for a couple of weeks, as I have had terrible dhiarrea, the followed by 5 days of a constant headachew.. :s then to top it off followed by a terrible bout of Flu :'(

It has been a horrible couple of weeks, but I am back now and feeling much better, have a scan on Monday at 1pm our time, so YAY.. I hope it goes well! I feel sick so I heard the sicker we are the healthier our beans are hehe

Missed you all :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Glad you are feeling better Farida!


----------



## future hopes

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey everyone, I have been away for a couple of weeks, as I have had terrible dhiarrea, the followed by 5 days of a constant headachew.. :s then to top it off followed by a terrible bout of Flu :'(
> 
> It has been a horrible couple of weeks, but I am back now and feeling much better, have a scan on Monday at 1pm our time, so YAY.. I hope it goes well! I feel sick so I heard the sicker we are the healthier our beans are hehe
> 
> Missed you all :hugs:

oh hunny u poor thing being so ill, gosh my heart goes out to u:hugs:
well welcome back i hope u r feeling much better now. i to have my scan monday im very nervous tho:wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Rota - that's terrible!! You should have had a risk assessment done (and certainly should now) - that'll definately tell you no pushing heavy beds round. Glad you're ok after the scare tho :hugs:

Farida - you poor thing too!! Hope you feel much better soon :hugs:


----------



## Serafina83

Mom To 2 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I swear I felt weird feelings in my belly earlier? Anyone know average stage to feel flutters with baby number 3 (well I have been pregnant 5 times) x
> 
> I felt my 2nd at 14 weeks.Click to expand...

I'm feeling movement already am 10+ weeks. No other people who have felt there 2 nd between 10 and 12 weeks. This is my 3rd pregnany only have 1 child though as first pregnany ended at 14 weeks. Dent feel anything with that one and first felt my daughter at 16 weeks


----------



## future hopes

ive not felt nothing and this is my 4th mind u with my 3rd my placenta was at the front and i didnt feel him till 18 weeks. id love to feel something now wud b so reasuring. :hugs:


----------



## Vegan mum

Hope all you ladies are ok! I even refused to do my health & safety training because it involved lifting etc....just not worth it

I'm officially in my second trimester! So happy! :happydance:


I have these awful pains down my thigh and in my hip and pelvis, spd! Already! Also the veins on my right leg are bulging when I stand and walk lots.... Urghhhh not pretty! x


----------



## future hopes

Vegan mum said:


> Hope all you ladies are ok! I even refused to do my health & safety training because it involved lifting etc....just not worth it
> 
> I'm officially in my second trimester! So happy! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have these awful pains down my thigh and in my hip and pelvis, spd! Already! Also the veins on my right leg are bulging when I stand and walk lots.... Urghhhh not pretty! x


poor u hun i had spd in my last pregnancy was on crutches was fliping awfull i hope its not to bad for u. congrats on getting to 2nd tri sooooo can not wait to get there:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on 14 weeks :)


----------



## kimberleywats

I have my 1st scan on thurs! :) yay! Finally! excited! :) 
Only prob is fella might not make it cos his boss won't giv him the day off :( so he has to do a 1hr drive in 50mins and HAS 2 finish on time which rarely happens! Sooo hoping if I explain 2 the receptionist , she might let a few go in b4 me :) x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Loads of us have scans on Monday. :) Can't wait!


----------



## Rota

:cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I would see if they can look sooner. Take it easy. Relax, feet up. I hope all is ok!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Madrid98 said:


> Wow future we're so similar!! I'm going on holiday on the 15th so just a couple of days after.
> 
> I truly hope is good news for both of us. I'm terrified because of the Doppler as I've heard the hb very clearly when I was nearly 10weeks but now I'm finding harder to locate & it's always so low I can barely hear it with the volume to the maximum. :wacko:

I have a doppler and most of the time the h/b is so fainteven at 12 + 5, but I think it's because babe is turned away from me. The fact that I hear the h/b and that it is fast is all I care about. It's there :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rota said:


> :cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:

Will be praying for you Rota :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Told my Dad (FINALLY) about the pregnancy. He wanted me to help my brother stain a deck Thursday with a stain that can cause birth defects and I had to tell him why I couldn't do it. To his credit he remained completely quiet after I told him (was kind of eery) so there was no negative B!+ching or anything. Brother tried to help defuse the bomb by saying he and my dad could do the job and it would be better that way anyway due to issues with moving ladders. Dad was fine afterward. I know I'll have to hear it eventually, just glad it wasn't today. Poor bro will have to listen to my dad rant when he's alone with him tomorrow, I'm sure!


----------



## babydreams85

PerpetualMama said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Wow future we're so similar!! I'm going on holiday on the 15th so just a couple of days after.
> 
> I truly hope is good news for both of us. I'm terrified because of the Doppler as I've heard the hb very clearly when I was nearly 10weeks but now I'm finding harder to locate & it's always so low I can barely hear it with the volume to the maximum. :wacko:
> 
> I have a doppler and most of the time the h/b is so fainteven at 12 + 5, but I think it's because babe is turned away from me. The fact that I hear the h/b and that it is fast is all I care about. It's there :)Click to expand...

Baby moves around so much with me now and 'kicks' at the doppler so it's hard to get an accurate reading anymore!!! She/he has been on the right side of my uterus for a long time, and today I couldn't find him/her and I started to panic...happened to move over towards the left side and BAM, baby was hanging out over there!! They are just harder to pinpoint at this stage because they are still small enough that you have to get right on them to hear the heartbeat, but are moving a lot more than they were at 8-10 weeks!!


----------



## babydreams85

future hopes said:


> mines on monday hun i am so worried about it i wish i cud feel excited but im just terrified something will b wrong. just hope all is well and normol.
> feels like i been waiting forever for this scan:wacko:

Future I feel exactly the same way. I wish I could be like most ladies and just feel EXCITED about my scan on Thursday, but I can't. All I feel is worry and stress. :cry: I think after you have losses, especially a missed miscarriage, you are always terrified when you go in for scans in the first tri. I have also had 2 chemicals and then a missed MC in Feb, and the MMC was by far the worst. Going in there to have my scan so happy and couldn't wait to see our 10 week old baby, and just feeling my heart drop when there was only a 5+5 week with an extremely low HB. I never had any bleeding or anything until 2 days after that scan. I was completely shocked by it. So now I am just so afraid to LET myself get that excited again, fearing that the worst will happen. Things have gone better this pregnancy because I am hearing the HB on my doppler (and the nurse has heard it once too), but I have also had complications with spotting, UTIs, and other issues, so I can't help still being worried out of my mind! :wacko: 

I hope we BOTH get good news this week!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Rota said:


> :cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:

Rota, is it possible you had some blood pockets or a SCH that ruptured or came loose when you were working? That could explain the bleeding for sure! It seems like if baby had been hurt during that then they would have seen an issue immediately on your scan. The fact that he/she was fine and moving all around directly after is a good sign. I would definitely call your doctor or midwife RIGHT AWAY though, because sometimes if you start bleeding and especially if it's heavier they will get you in for a scan immediately to check on baby. Hope all is well!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Rota said:


> :cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:

Have you called your doctor to see if they can get you in for an earlier scan? 
If you havent it might be worth a try.
I hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, hope your all ok?
Goodluck for scans coming up over the next week!

Rota, did I read right? Did you have a scan and it all looked ok?
Hope the little bub is ok.
Tmi- but I had sex today and after there was loads of blood which isn't unusual but I had some since but only when I've wiped. I'm not too worried yet.., maybe I should not have sex, that will please my husband :(

Those who have had scans/bloods (may apply just in uk?)
I had the full test, for downs syndrome, I'm low risk. But on my notes it says EDD 29 Jan but on my green notes and the dates we were told it says my EDD is the 2nd Feb. Which one do I go by?
Also my iron levels come back at 10.5- any advice on that? Is that ok? Or do I need tablets? 
Thanks if your able to help :)
Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Rota said:


> :cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:

Aw Rota Hun in so sorry this is happening but if you had the scan & baby seemed well I'm sure this blood must be coming from somewhere else but it isn't hurting him/her. You should contact your midwife first thing in the mornig though to have it checked properly.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Vegan mum said:


> Hope all you ladies are ok! I even refused to do my health & safety training because it involved lifting etc....just not worth it
> 
> I'm officially in my second trimester! So happy! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have these awful pains down my thigh and in my hip and pelvis, spd! Already! Also the veins on my right leg are bulging when I stand and walk lots.... Urghhhh not pretty! x

Hooray for 2nd trimester! I had a bulging vein on my leg after standing a lot at a wedding Saturday. Not nice!



Rota said:


> :cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:

:hugs: Rota. Could you speak to your midwife? Are you working again before your scan? You can take pregnancy related sick time which won't go on your record - you should take it easy lovely if you can :hugs:


----------



## Vegan mum

Rota, I'd definitely ask for another early scan. I had 3 very heavy bleeds when pregnant with my daughter and I remember the woman at the early pregnancy unit saying that whenever it happens to just get referred there as that's what they're there for! So don't ever feel like you're bothering anyone. Also once you spoke to your mw she's probably gonna say the same but take it easy. Put your feet up as much as possible and drink plenty of water. 
Hope all's ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all xx


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone,

only 1 week to go until my 15 week appointment - hopefully they will let me hear the heartbeat because I have been told that hubby doesnt need to be there so there will be no scan :-(

I have had to buy a maternity band for over my trousers, I am having to leave my work trousers unbuttoned but im not big enough for maternity ones yet, so the band just keeps my trousers from falling down. 

The past couple of weeks seem to have flown by, im hoping that the next few go the same way - I think that I will be so relieved to get my 20 week scan out of the way and to know that everything is ok.

I hope that you are all keeping well .


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone :) Rota I hope they give you a scan soon :hugs:


----------



## BabyDeacon

sorry ladies xx my lil bean flew to the stars on the 5/7...
we started trying as soon as i stopped bleeding leaving to a bfp today


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry for your loss and congrats Baby!!

Rota I hope you've had your scan and all is well :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

BabyDeacon said:


> sorry ladies xx my lil bean flew to the stars on the 5/7...
> we started trying as soon as i stopped bleeding leaving to a bfp today

BD - so sorry to hear that but congrats on your new bfp! x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

BabyDeacon said:


> sorry ladies xx my lil bean flew to the stars on the 5/7...
> we started trying as soon as i stopped bleeding leaving to a bfp today

:hugs: So sorry for your loss.:hugs:
Congrats on your bfp! :happydance:
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## SweetPea0903

sorry for your Loss deacon... Congrats on the bfp. H&H 9 months hun


----------



## SweetPea0903

I don't understand my ticker.... I thought 2nd tri was 13+ weeks?


----------



## Vegan mum

It's different on every page... Not sure why? :blush:


----------



## Mom To 2

BabyDeacon said:


> sorry ladies xx my lil bean flew to the stars on the 5/7...
> we started trying as soon as i stopped bleeding leaving to a bfp today

So sorry to hear about your loss, but so happy you got your BFP!


----------



## Mom To 2

SweetPea0903 said:


> I don't understand my ticker.... I thought 2nd tri was 13+ weeks?

I had always thought 12 weeks was 2nd, and thats what my doctors office says. My friend who is further along than me said end of 12 weeks starts 2nd. But around here I see 14 a lot.


----------



## babydreams85

My pregnancy books and doctors office say the start of 13 weeks is the start of the 2nd tri, so that's what I'm going by. I have seen anywhere from 12-14 though!


----------



## babydreams85

Only 27.5 hours until my scan...SO nervous!!! Was just listening to the heartbeat, it's nice and strong but I can't even get an accurate bpm reading because he/she is moving around so much and punching/kicking! Hoping that's a good sign!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

SweetPea0903 said:


> sorry for your Loss deacon... Congrats on the bfp. H&H 9 months hun

Happy 12 wks!


----------



## Mom To 2

babydreams85 said:


> Only 27.5 hours until my scan...SO nervous!!!

Praying it's perfect! :happydance:
I had one a few days ago and it was so amazing seeing a baby moving around. Old wives tale, heartbeat up to 150bpm is supposed to mean a boy and higher a girl. My babys was 167.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck at scan!!


----------



## babydreams85

Mom To 2 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Only 27.5 hours until my scan...SO nervous!!!
> 
> Praying it's perfect! :happydance:
> I had one a few days ago and it was so amazing seeing a baby moving around. Old wives tale, heartbeat up to 150bpm is supposed to mean a boy and higher a girl. My babys was 167.Click to expand...

Thanks! I've heard that and just another reason I have a 'feeling' this is a little girl! If all is well tomorrow I am scheduling a 16 week private gender scan, so only 4 more weeks to find out!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Happy 12 wks!

Thanks!! :)

Happy Belated 12 weeks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I need some new clothes as threw loads out when I moved but I just dont know what to get, I still dont need maternity but I dont want to buy my usual style (skinnies & body con) aghh


----------



## SweetPea0903

babydreams85 said:


> Only 27.5 hours until my scan...SO nervous!!! Was just listening to the heartbeat, it's nice and strong but I can't even get an accurate bpm reading because he/she is moving around so much and punching/kicking! Hoping that's a good sign!!!

I bet everything will be perfect!! Especially if they are moving a lot. That's always a positive!!


----------



## tntrying22

Mom To 2 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Only 27.5 hours until my scan...SO nervous!!!
> 
> Praying it's perfect! :happydance:
> I had one a few days ago and it was so amazing seeing a baby moving around. Old wives tale, heartbeat up to 150bpm is supposed to mean a boy and higher a girl. My babys was 167.Click to expand...

I am thinking boy for you! My friends was the same and she's having a little boy :)

My scan is in 4 hrs! Hoping everything is ok but trying to not be too much either way (excited or worried!)

We got our announcement pics back - turned out so cute! I will post a couple once I get the sharing pics :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Hey ladies, thought I would post my scan pic, I can't believe how clear it is :cloud9:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/c72.0.403.403/p403x403/582106_471364192883276_1714776605_n.jpg x x x


----------



## Madrid98

That's a great pic wiggler!! What a nice profile!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Woww that is super clear.


----------



## SweetPea0903

OMG... So cute!!


----------



## Wiggler

The scanning machine at my hospital is like something from the future, the detail we saw was amazing! Its made me so excited for my 20 week scan! x x x


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm hoping mine comes out that clear when i go on monday. They are sending me to Maternal Fetal Medicine in the hospital to get it done because they said they have better equipment that sees clearer images... So Fx'd!!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope your scan goes well and hope the images are nice and clear for you hun x x x


----------



## Diamonddust

Hello Ladies, 

Just thought I would share my 12+5 scan 

https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj533/lauramaynard30/125-1.jpg

baby likes to play with his/her mouth and was thumb sucking going on! EDD now 14th Feb :cloud9:

Loving all of the other scan pics, Wriggler your pic is awesome x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

DD we have same due date :)

Wriggler lovely pic !!

I cant wait till next scan on 17th :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

loving all the scan pics:thumbup: i am knakerd ben decided to take me to primark,ikea, tkmaxx and the diy store and im paying big time my whole body aches:dohh:


----------



## Serafina83

Rota said:


> :cry:The bleeding has gotten heavier and there is now some dark clots, if i had stood up for myself and Bump and said no to the heavy moving i may not be having this to worry about. Ive got my 12week scan next tuesday, i will never forgive myself if something has happened.:cry:

Really hope everything is ok for you. And can't believe your work would even ask you to do that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thought id addmy 13 +2 bump pics lol cant remember if i did it or not already but got some new pjs today and its shopws bump more:haha:

https://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh541/lindseyandben2009/13weeks-1.jpg https://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh541/lindseyandben2009/13weeksfront-1.jpg



ooops they are a wee bit big sorry:dohh: i did resize them in photobucket but doesnt seem to of worked


----------



## tntrying22

Beautiful scans and belly pics ladies!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lovely scan pics ladies!! Trying to work out how to upload mine from the iPad!!

Scan went well today - moved forward again so EDD is 7th Feb and am 14 weeks tmrw! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Got my results for my 1st trimester testing. Looks like everything is fine and normal :) But I also noticed my EDD was changed to Jan 29th. Dont know If I should stay here or move to the Jan babies :) lol so torn!


----------



## SweetPea0903

You could do both!

You never know... Maybe you will go past your due date and have the baby in February!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Had a clinic appt today to follow up my hospital stay, and my thyroid function test was high. I had a repeat blood test last Monday and it has come down, but it's still high (it's 33, and should be between 9 and 19). I had another blood test today to monitor it. Hoping for another decrease! I go back next Wednesday for the results. If it stays high, I'll be deemed 'high risk' and won't be able to deliver in a midwife-led unit. :(


----------



## Farida_2013

GlitterandBug said:


> Lovely scan pics ladies!! Trying to work out how to upload mine from the iPad!!
> 
> Scan went well today - moved forward again so EDD is 7th Feb and am 14 weeks tmrw! :happydance:

I am so glad your scan went great! But quick question... I am so confused, if Beany is growing slow they say you need to eat well or they put your DD back.. if beany is growing fast they tell you the DD is put forward, how can that happen more than once? so if Beany grows very well, your DD comes forward? I don't understand :wacko: Hewp me



mommyof2peas said:


> Got my results for my 1st trimester testing. Looks like everything is fine and normal :) But I also noticed my EDD was changed to Jan 29th. Dont know If I should stay here or move to the Jan babies :) lol so torn!

ooo Me too :D My results were great and I got shocked to find out my Blood group :o it was O+ I could have sworn I was a B something..
Anyway Stay here, you made such great friends here and stuff but do join the Jan group too, you never know indeed :)



mrsswaffer said:


> Had a clinic appt today to follow up my hospital stay, and my thyroid function test was high. I had a repeat blood test last Monday and it has come down, but it's still high (it's 33, and should be between 9 and 19). I had another blood test today to monitor it. Hoping for another decrease! I go back next Wednesday for the results. If it stays high, I'll be deemed 'high risk' and won't be able to deliver in a midwife-led unit. :(

Sorry to hear that sweety, but why is Thyroid issues making pregnancy high risk? Any specific reason?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think it's just because they need to monitor it closely before and after delivery. The midwife today told me I needed to see the endocrinologist and maybe an obstetrician near the end of my pregnancy. Usually, in the UK, if you're low risk, there's no real reason to see an obstetrician. :shrug:


----------



## tntrying22

Scan went well today! They said baby was measuring perfect and had a good hr at 165. Baby put on a show hopping around and bouncing and flipping, but was nice enough to sit still for the tech to take some good measurements. She made me nervous because she kept measuring the neck and I finally asked if everything was ok - turns out she was practicing. whew.

Said my tear looked more like a clot now, so probably will have some more bleeding from that but at least it didn't look worse. And I've lost 6lbs in a month from the nausea and food aversions : /

Got to hear the heartbeat too :)


----------



## tntrying22

Here's my scan :happydance: not real clear but you can see the profile and baby's hand up near the eye
 



Attached Files:







12wk3d ultrasound.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Vegan mum

Good morning everyone! Lovely scan pics and bumps :) 

Went for dinner last night with my girlfriends and told them the happy news or shall I say they spotted the bump. Everyone was very excited, felt great not to get the 'what another one?' question again. 
I've been feeling soooo tired! :sleep:

Glitter I don't think you can upload pics from the iPad/phone.


----------



## Jembug

Morning.
Ha ha Vegan, I thought I'd get that but everyone jus said 'were not surprised!' no one believes us that this is our last baby but it defo is.

Lovely bumps and scans, if I was computer savvy I'd put mine up too.

Hope you all have a good day, I'm off for a picnic with my girlies xx


----------



## Vegan mum

Jembug never say never! ;) picnic sounds great! And it's sunny today! :wohoo:


----------



## sara3337

My nausea feelings are almost over it has been 3 days I hardly get them:)


----------



## Angelinheaven

I am 15 weeks today:) I am sooo happy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

13weeks today hehe :)

I am starting to panic about the labour now and who to have with me, it will probably be my mum again but I was thinking of a doula??


----------



## Madrid98

No news from Rota? Hope she's well


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 13weeks today hehe :)
> 
> I am starting to panic about the labour now and who to have with me, it will probably be my mum again but I was thinking of a doula??

i want my mum there but think it will be a bit dificult as can't time her flying over with going into labour:haha: plus im risk ofgoing early due to my bicornuate uterus :dohh: will just have to be brave and deal with hubby:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeh thats the thing my OH hated it last time lol he didnt feel comfortable at all and knowing he felt like that would make me unable to relax so he can stay at home with the kids, he cant drive anyway so couldn't even take me lol.


----------



## Nixilix

Hubby hated it first time round. But I wasn't that keen either so if I gotta do it again then so has he. Mum can have DD :)


----------



## embo216

eeeek just booked a Gender scan!! Its for the 25th August, a day before my birthday :lol: 

I'm seeing it as a birthday present for me :happydance: 

I will be 16 +3 so hopefully baby has it's legs wide open!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo good luck em xx

I dont want him there if he does not like it, no help to me lol and not really fussed as my son needs to be with someone who knows him (he has autism).


----------



## BeccaxBump

Em, I'm SO tempted to go private for my gender scan - I can't wait 8 weeks to know. It's cracking me up lol.
xoxox


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey everyone! Im due on the 18th with baby number 2 :) x


----------



## MileyMamma

Im getting mine private im way to impatient!! 4 more weeks and I can know if its pink or blue!


----------



## tntrying22

MileyMamma said:


> Hey everyone! Im due on the 18th with baby number 2 :) x

Welcome! We will be very close - I am due the 17th!:cloud9:


----------



## tntrying22

Madrid98 said:


> No news from Rota? Hope she's well

I was thinking the same thing :(


----------



## T-Bex

Ok ladies, I'm out. Found out yesterday that I've had _another_ missed miscarriage (this is #3), so I'm in for a D&C tomorrow. 

Good luck and happy pregnancies to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

T-Bex - So sorry to hear that. How far along were you? (not that that matters of course) I am terrified the same thing is going to happen to me tomorrow.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to the doc again 10 in the morning just got an emergency apt to try find out what this pain is that ive had for weeks it really does hurt and only on the one side doesnt feel like stretching at all


----------



## WholeHeart

Hi! I'm due Feb. 28th, and I was wondering if I still qualified to join the Feb. group, seeing as baby could just as easily be born in March, lol. But I can see on the list that there are several people listed due on Feb. 28th!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

T-Bex said:


> Ok ladies, I'm out. Found out yesterday that I've had _another_ missed miscarriage (this is #3), so I'm in for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck and happy pregnancies to everyone. :thumbup:

:hugs:Sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> im off to the doc again 10 in the morning just got an emergency apt to try find out what this pain is that ive had for weeks it really does hurt and only on the one side doesnt feel like stretching at all

Good luck. Hope all is well.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WholeHeart said:


> Hi! I'm due Feb. 28th, and I was wondering if I still qualified to join the Feb. group, seeing as baby could just as easily be born in March, lol. But I can see on the list that there are several people listed due on Feb. 28th!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im off to the doc again 10 in the morning just got an emergency apt to try find out what this pain is that ive had for weeks it really does hurt and only on the one side doesnt feel like stretching at all
> 
> Good luck. Hope all is well.Click to expand...

thank you:flower:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Im due on the 18th with baby number 2 :) x
> 
> Welcome! We will be very close - I am due the 17th!:cloud9:Click to expand...

Saturday my doc estimated the 17th for me also.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

T-bex xxx hugs xx


----------



## tntrying22

Blue eyes 81 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Im due on the 18th with baby number 2 :) x
> 
> Welcome! We will be very close - I am due the 17th!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Saturday my doc estimated the 17th for me also.Click to expand...

Yay! So exciting! If my lo is anything like my husband it will be early haha


----------



## tntrying22

T-bex - so sorry honey :hugs: I hope you take some time for yourself to heal and sort through your pain.

Whisper - hope everything goes well for you - fingers crossed for you and lo.


----------



## Rota

*waves* Checking in with you ladies, im still having smaller brown clots with a smidge of brown blood. Consultant said not to worry unless it turns red. Got 12 week scan on tuesday.

Been having major issues at work the last two days and was 'summoned' for a meeting with HR. Basically im not allowed any time of sick for the next 3 months and my ward sister basically sat there in the meeting and blamed me for the issues/problems that ive had in the last 15months. But she has finally done my mat risk assessment and im on light duties until i have my scan.

Grrrrr how am i supposed to learn and grow as a nurse if im not given feedback, im a naturally negative person and i can find the negative in anything but struggle to find the good,especially if i am involved.

Only good thing at the moment is sour skittles :D


----------



## MileyMamma

T-Bex said:


> Ok ladies, I'm out. Found out yesterday that I've had _another_ missed miscarriage (this is #3), so I'm in for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck and happy pregnancies to everyone. :thumbup:


Im so sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Number 4
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyof2peas

Jembug said:


> Morning.
> Ha ha Vegan, I thought I'd get that but everyone jus said 'were not surprised!' no one believes us that this is our last baby but it defo is.
> 
> Lovely bumps and scans, if I was computer savvy I'd put mine up too.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day, I'm off for a picnic with my girlies xx

Thats what I said about number 3 lol this is number 4. On the plus side Im getting to old for this LOL


----------



## Vegan mum

Rota I can't believe they're treating you like this, they've got a cheek to call you for a meeting as it should be the other way around. If I was you I'd contact my HR department in confidence and tell them your concerns. Also I'd keep a diary of all the incidents where someone treats/asks you to do something you're not comfortable with or treats you unfairly. Write down date, person, and task/issue. Once you've got a few incidents report back to HR. They'll think twice about treating you wrongly Hun. Makes me mad! Hormones don't help :haha:
Hope baby is all well hun :hugs:

Afm I've had a nice long nap today and am back baking! Chocolate orange muffins mhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Had one straight from the oven, they do say chocolate has iron :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

T-Bex said:


> Ok ladies, I'm out. Found out yesterday that I've had _another_ missed miscarriage (this is #3), so I'm in for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck and happy pregnancies to everyone. :thumbup:

I'm so sorry hunny :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Rota, I'm pretty sure they can't tell you you can't go off sick! If you're ill, get your GP to sign you off. Mine signed me off for three weeks (I had to ask on two separate occasions) in total, with hyperemesis. They can't argue with your doctor. :)

Also, I didn't realise they had to do a risk assessment (I don't think my ward manager has done one), but I've been refusing to do any manual handling anyway. :)


----------



## Jembug

Sorry t bex xx

Glad the bleeding is looking better- Rota! That's awful about your work!!! I'd take maternity leave at the earliest point.... You shouldn't have to deal with that!

I've still not told my boss yet, got midwife on Monday, I'm just over 15 weeks then so I'm hoping she will listen for baby then?

Mummy of 2 peas... Honestly defo last one! Took months to convince Shaun to have one more, think he would divorce me! Lol.

So what cream Is everyone using? I'm my last two I just used Body shop coco butter, I did get a few stretch marks but I think that'd just my skin type. You can hardly see them now but I'm not sure what will happen third time round? 
I use that palmers coconut butter on my face, smells lovely. So I got the one for bumps and stretch marks and it bloody stinks! I've used it a few time but I need to be a bit more consistant. Don't really think they work tbh, I think if you gave the skin for stretch marks your get them- but at least I feel Like I'm making an effort by applying it.

Hope your all ok, so hot, but not complaining x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

whoops I have not been using cream! but tbh no bump at all yet.

I didnt get any strechies before but I bet I do this time, oh well! 3rd time unlucky haha, xx

I just use normal nivea soft when I remember x


----------



## Mom To 2

T-Bex said:


> Ok ladies, I'm out. Found out yesterday that I've had _another_ missed miscarriage (this is #3), so I'm in for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck and happy pregnancies to everyone. :thumbup:

I'm so sorry! :nope:


----------



## Rota

Currently in bed watching Armaggeddon :D Frikking love this film, but it normally makes me cry so i dread to think what im gonna be like now,


----------



## babydreams85

My scan went great!! :happydance:

Baby was waving and sucking his/her little thumb...it was precious!! :cloud9: NT measurement was only 1 which is perfect, so doctor said he would be surprised if my bloodwork showed anything abnormal. 

Baby is measuring 4 days ahead at 12+4, but doctor didn't change my due date. Don't know why? :wacko: At my first scan at 6.5 weeks baby was measuring 2 days behind what I thought, so that's what they have down as my dd ughh. So that means today baby measured 6 days ahead of what they had written down LOL...how crazy. I still think I am closer to being right about my due date so I am just leaving it the 21st for now. 

Anyways, here is my little one! Pictures are not the best because my camera didn't transfer them that well, my originals look clear. Don't know how to make them look any better on here lol. Sorry about posting so many, I am just over the moon excited!!!! :happydance::cloud9:



Face up close:


Sucking that thumb (my favorite pic):


Little leg:


Waving!:


----------



## babydreams85

T-Bex said:


> Ok ladies, I'm out. Found out yesterday that I've had _another_ missed miscarriage (this is #3), so I'm in for a D&C tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck and happy pregnancies to everyone. :thumbup:

So sorry to hear this...:cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mom To 2 said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> I don't understand my ticker.... I thought 2nd tri was 13+ weeks?
> 
> I had always thought 12 weeks was 2nd, and thats what my doctors office says. My friend who is further along than me said end of 12 weeks starts 2nd. But around here I see 14 a lot.Click to expand...

I will consider myself second tri when I officially hit 3 month mark. Due Feb 14, so Aug 14 I will be 3 months with 6 months to go. Seems weird that I have to be 13 + 5 to hit second tri.


----------



## PerpetualMama

MileyMamma said:


> Hey everyone! Im due on the 18th with baby number 2 :) x

Welcome Miley :hugs:

glad your feeling a little better Rota--will keep praying for you and bump


----------



## fides

hey, ladies - just checking in - hope everyone is doing well!

welcome to the newbies, and i hope i caught all the EDD changes - please let me know if i accidentally skipped over yours. :)

things fine here - keep getting headaches b/c not drinking enough water... :dohh:


----------



## sara3337

Beautiful scan pics, cant wait for my scan on the 15th when I will be 12w3d. I keep having low BP 70 or 80. Feels terrible and it happens after 7pm almost every evening. My appetite has decreased and bloat is kind of gone. Other than that I feel gr8


----------



## sara3337

Second trimester will be 13 w plus since they calcualate extra 2 weeks or so from first day of out LMP. This 2 weeks we were not preg


----------



## sara3337

Love ur scan picssss, do u know much abt Skull theory? I think ur baby is a girl :)



babydreams85 said:


> My scan went great!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby was waving and sucking his/her little thumb...it was precious!! :cloud9: NT measurement was only 1 which is perfect, so doctor said he would be surprised if my bloodwork showed anything abnormal.
> 
> Baby is measuring 4 days ahead at 12+4, but doctor didn't change my due date. Don't know why? :wacko: At my first scan at 6.5 weeks baby was measuring 2 days behind what I thought, so that's what they have down as my dd ughh. So that means today baby measured 6 days ahead of what they had written down LOL...how crazy. I still think I am closer to being right about my due date so I am just leaving it the 21st for now.
> 
> Anyways, here is my little one! Pictures are not the best because my camera didn't transfer them that well, my originals look clear. Don't know how to make them look any better on here lol. Sorry about posting so many, I am just over the moon excited!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 456165
> 
> 
> Face up close:
> View attachment 456163
> 
> 
> Sucking that thumb (my favorite pic):
> View attachment 456169
> 
> 
> Little leg:
> View attachment 456167
> 
> 
> Waving!:
> View attachment 456171


----------



## sara3337

This is for mums 37plus, are u considering doing Amniocentesis?


----------



## Vegan mum

According to the skull theory both mine should've been girls but my first is very much a boy! :winkwink:
Just looked back on all their scan pictures and compared and this one again should be a girl though I'm certain it's a boy! :)


----------



## sara3337

Do u have same symptomes az ur first? like morning symptomes, cravings,,,,,


----------



## embo216

Fides hun I got moved from the 10th to the 6th at my scan :) Thank youuu x


----------



## Vegan mum

sara3337 said:


> Do u have same symptomes az ur first? like morning symptomes, cravings,,,,,

With my first I was sick allot, nearly everyday in the first trimester. As for cravings it's always been the same. I tend to go off food more.... I had terrible skin though!
With Lilah my skin was fine but I had dandruff! This time my skin's fine and so is my head :) so its a surprise!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sara3337 said:


> This is for mums 37plus, are u considering doing Amniocentesis?

I am not 37 over but they offer this in our area, however, I have turnt it down. I hope you reach a desecion right for you xx


----------



## Mom To 2

sara3337 said:


> This is for mums 37plus, are u considering doing Amniocentesis?

No. I'm keeping this baby no matter what, and I have heard of false positives. Already told my doc I didnt want it done.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just back from doc all fine no cysts just stretching and everything :cloud9: got my scan date when will find the sex hopefully too on the 18th of sept:happydance:


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> just back from doc all fine no cysts just stretching and everything :cloud9: got my scan date when will find the sex hopefully too on the 18th of sept:happydance:

Yay whisper!! We should find out our sex around the 20th :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> just back from doc all fine no cysts just stretching and everything :cloud9: got my scan date when will find the sex hopefully too on the 18th of sept:happydance:
> 
> Yay whisper!! We should find out our sex around the 20th :happydance:Click to expand...

cant wait i saw babba today again but no piccy but he/she has definatly grown looks like a real baby now was bouncing around and waving its hand around:cloud9: do you have any feelings on what your having?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> just back from doc all fine no cysts just stretching and everything :cloud9: got my scan date when will find the sex hopefully too on the 18th of sept:happydance:

Glad your apt went well.


----------



## babydreams85

sara3337 said:


> Love ur scan picssss, do u know much abt Skull theory? I think ur baby is a girl :)
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> My scan went great!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby was waving and sucking his/her little thumb...it was precious!! :cloud9: NT measurement was only 1 which is perfect, so doctor said he would be surprised if my bloodwork showed anything abnormal.
> 
> Baby is measuring 4 days ahead at 12+4, but doctor didn't change my due date. Don't know why? :wacko: At my first scan at 6.5 weeks baby was measuring 2 days behind what I thought, so that's what they have down as my dd ughh. So that means today baby measured 6 days ahead of what they had written down LOL...how crazy. I still think I am closer to being right about my due date so I am just leaving it the 21st for now.
> 
> Anyways, here is my little one! Pictures are not the best because my camera didn't transfer them that well, my originals look clear. Don't know how to make them look any better on here lol. Sorry about posting so many, I am just over the moon excited!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 456165
> 
> 
> Face up close:
> View attachment 456163
> 
> 
> Sucking that thumb (my favorite pic):
> View attachment 456169
> 
> 
> Little leg:
> View attachment 456167
> 
> 
> Waving!:
> View attachment 456171Click to expand...


Thanks!! I know a little bit about it, and yes I am thinking girl too for that and other reasons. I am going to do a private scan in 4 weeks to find out gender!! :happydance: Couldn't see the nub this time because baby kept turning at an angle and putting his/her leg in front of it lol


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> Fides hun I got moved from the 10th to the 6th at my scan :) Thank youuu x

I wonder why my doctor didn't change mine? Baby measured 12+4 yesterday. You would think the 12 week scan would be more accurate than the 6 week one!! :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies
sorry ive not been on for 2 days. truth is ive been feeling really low because im so worried about my scan on monday im being really snappy to my OH and im feeling so bad about it, but i cant help it im so scered and worried its making me moody and nervous.

anyway i was gonna not bother coming on here till after my scan but i cudent stay away wanted to to tell u all how im feeling as i really feel im on my own with this worrying lark. all my partner keeps saying is everything will b ok but i dont know how he b so sure, he wasnt there wem i was told all the things im high risk for and i have told him wat was said but he just brushes it off. 

im so worried i just dont know wat to do with myself and to top it off the time is just draggin. sorry to rammble on but i got no one else to talk to about how i feel:nope:


----------



## embo216

Oh future (not sure on your 'real' name) :hugs:

I have been looking out for you, One thing I would say is that your bump is most definitely showing that your little beanie is growing. 

I know nothing I will say will make you feel any better but I couldn't not say anything. 

Will be thinking of you loads on Monday, is it a morning appointment or afternoon? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> hello ladies
> sorry ive not been on for 2 days. truth is ive been feeling really low because im so worried about my scan on monday im being really snappy to my OH and im feeling so bad about it, but i cant help it im so scered and worried its making me moody and nervous.
> 
> anyway i was gonna not bother coming on here till after my scan but i cudent stay away wanted to to tell u all how im feeling as i really feel im on my own with this worrying lark. all my partner keeps saying is everything will b ok but i dont know how he b so sure, he wasnt there wem i was told all the things im high risk for and i have told him wat was said but he just brushes it off.
> 
> im so worried i just dont know wat to do with myself and to top it off the time is just draggin. sorry to rammble on but i got no one else to talk to about how i feel:nope:

i personaly think its really bad they told you all of that granted if something were to be showing then yeh by all means tell you but to worry you sick with everthing they said when they do not even know for sure is really bad:growlmad: im sure everythings fine in there your belly dfinaltly is growing and monday i bet you will be laughing thinking why was i worrying so much when you see that bouncing babba on the screen:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

its morning hun 11.20am. my belly isnt as big in the mornings but it gets bigger as the day goes on. i dont think it looks as big as that now. ill take a pic and post it c wat u all think. :wacko:

also i dint feel pregnant wat so ever. getting no sickness no sore boobs not any symptoms wat so ever. :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> its morning hun 11.20am. my belly isnt as big in the mornings but it gets bigger as the day goes on. i dont think it looks as big as that now. ill take a pic and post it c wat u all think. :wacko:
> 
> also i dint feel pregnant wat so ever. getting no sickness no sore boobs not any symptoms wat so ever. :nope:

i didnt have any major symptoms neither hun


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u whisper. :hugs:

glad ure scan went well. i think i been waiting 4 sickness to kick in like it did with our son at 11 weeks but it just hasnt. i have only had it very mildly on and off but the last weeks ive had nothing.we were away on holiday with our son from week 11 to week 12 and i was so green on that holl and wen we came back, so im just wondering if wen we go on holiday on monday after the scan the sickness will kick in.:shrug:

im not peeing all the time now either and my boobs dont hurt. the only thing i have noticed is really really dry flakey skin.:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> awwww thank u whisper. :hugs:
> 
> glad ure scan went well. i think i been waiting 4 sickness to kick in like it did with our son at 11 weeks but it just hasnt. i have only had it very mildly on and off but the last weeks ive had nothing.we were away on holiday with our son from week 11 to week 12 and i was so green on that holl and wen we came back, so im just wondering if wen we go on holiday on monday after the scan the sickness will kick in.:shrug:
> 
> im not peeing all the time now either and my boobs dont hurt. the only thing i have noticed is really really dry flakey skin.:wacko:

calm before the storm hun im back to peeing constantly now and instead of nausea have major heartburn:haha:


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny bless ya. im staring to feel a little sicky but im not sure if im wishing it on myself:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> awwwww hunny bless ya. im staring to feel a little sicky but im not sure if im wishing it on myself:wacko:

lol i did that was only sickthe days i was wishing it was there:haha: every other day i felt nauseas


----------



## Lindylou

I'm soooooo tired today! Thankfully it's Friday and the sun is shining... will have to make do without the cocktail though :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> I'm soooooo tired today! Thankfully it's Friday and the sun is shining... will have to make do without the cocktail though :)

non alchi cocktail:haha:


----------



## Serafina83

I have one thing to say about prune juice. Uuuuuggggghhh


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mmm m&ms


----------



## Vegan mum

Awwwww just found some of my newborn clothes! Only boys though, I think it's a sign...

Fides you can put is down as team yellow please as we're keeping it a secret! Thanks :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Got some alcohol free wine :) , not as good but hey! I'm still happy. Xx


----------



## future hopes

non alcaholic beer isnt to bad. im out tommorow night and im gonna be the only one not drinking, all my mates gonna be doin loads of shots and i know there gonna end up comp waisted.

thing is i can never dance wen im not tipsy i always feel like a bit of a stiff lemmon. also only my BF knows im pregnant the others dont know erm how do i explain the bump?

didnt really wanna tell anyone else till after my scan. ill just have to say i need a big poo:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> just back from doc all fine no cysts just stretching and everything :cloud9: got my scan date when will find the sex hopefully too on the 18th of sept:happydance:
> 
> Yay whisper!! We should find out our sex around the 20th :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait i saw babba today again but no piccy but he/she has definatly grown looks like a real baby now was bouncing around and waving its hand around:cloud9: do you have any feelings on what your having?Click to expand...

I have a gut feeling it's a girl. Craving OJ, super nauseated, food aversions bad, ring test said girl, chinese chart says girl, high heart rate...


----------



## future hopes

my chinese gender says girl but ring test says boy:wacko:
with my son the chinese gender said girl but ring test said boy and he was a boy, only thing with him i had major sickness from 11 weeks rite to the end i really thought it was gonna do the same this time but 12 wks tommorow and feel fine. i have had mild sickness on and off since i found out but felt ok for over a week now. i think im having a girl but wud love a boy. ah well as long as its healthy thats all that counts. my OH thinks im having a boy cuz im carrying the same with my doughter my bump was really like long and low with my son it just stuck rite out high and looks like its goin the same way this time. 

get me 12 week scan out the way and hopefully that will b fine then i can start looking forward to my next scan and finding out sex:thumbup:


----------



## tntrying22

Future, I was nervous about my scan too - try to just keep thinking positive and reduce your stress. Remember, worrying doesn't empty troubles of tomorrow, it just empties today of its strength. :flower:

I am sure you have been doing everything you can to take care of yourself and that's all you can do! I will say a few prayers and think good thoughts for you :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

tntrying22 said:


> Future, I was nervous about my scan too - try to just keep thinking positive and reduce your stress. Remember, worrying doesn't empty troubles of tomorrow, it just empties today of its strength. :flower:
> 
> I am sure you have been doing everything you can to take care of yourself and that's all you can do! I will say a few prayers and think good thoughts for you :hugs:


awwwww thank u sweety thats so nice of u and ure words speak truth:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

My ring test says boy for this one! And predicted the two girls I have! It did the Same on my husband too, ha.
Future I've had three bouts of sickness with this baby, but loads with my girls. I'm sure your see your wiggly baby on Monday.

Not feeling good in my summer clothes, boo hoo.
It's my one year wedding anniversary on Monday so I'm going to treat myself to a glass of red on Saturday, Shaun is cooking me a nice meal and we are having a seaside family day on Sunday :) and Monday we go to the midwife and hopefully listen to the heartbeat? I accidentally booker myself in a week early, 15+2, so I'm hoping she will listen?

Whats everyone else up to this weekend? x


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> Fides hun I got moved from the 10th to the 6th at my scan :) Thank youuu x




Vegan mum said:


> Awwwww just found some of my newborn clothes! Only boys though, I think it's a sign...
> 
> Fides you can put is down as team yellow please as we're keeping it a secret! Thanks :flower:

thanks, ladies! :)


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> My ring test says boy for this one! And predicted the two girls I have! It did the Same on my husband too, ha.
> Future I've had three bouts of sickness with this baby, but loads with my girls. I'm sure your see your wiggly baby on Monday.
> 
> Not feeling good in my summer clothes, boo hoo.
> It's my one year wedding anniversary on Monday so I'm going to treat myself to a glass of red on Saturday, Shaun is cooking me a nice meal and we are having a seaside family day on Sunday :) and Monday we go to the midwife and hopefully listen to the heartbeat? I accidentally booker myself in a week early, 15+2, so I'm hoping she will listen?
> 
> Whats everyone else up to this weekend? x

Oooow that wud b nice if its a boy for u this time. Well the ring test said boy for me last time and it was spot on, and its saying boy this time. Hehe i cant wait till we all find out:hugs: wat were having now:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Serafina83 said:


> I have one thing to say about prune juice. Uuuuuggggghhh

Try prunes, like the sun sweet pitted prunes in the pouch. Not too bad, really, and so much better than the juice. Try putting them in the fridge if you find you don't like them straight off the shelf.


----------



## fides

sooo... just ordered some maternity clothes - got sick of the few I had last time, so got some more - yay!!! i had to switch to maternity clothes at 20 weeks last time, so i figured i should go ahead and order early in case i need to switch a little earlier this time around.


----------



## babydreams85

Future, this pregnancy has been tough for me with bleeding, 2 horrible UTIs, a swollen urethral gland which caused everything down there to swell up, cramping, etc. and my symptoms have come and gone. After my 3 losses I have been terrified...but at my 12 week scan yesterday baby was great and measuring 4 days ahead, nice strong heartbeat. There were so many times I could've sworn I was losing this baby, but he/she has stuck it out through A LOT and is just fine. I bet your baby is perfect in there, but I know how it feels to worry like crazy! Just try to put your feet up, relax, and you will see your little one wiggling away on that scan in just a few days!!

PS- My breast soreness is almost completely gone now and nausea 90% gone, and I am only a few days ahead of you. I think it's normal around this time for things to improve!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Future Hopes: Glad to see you back on, was a little worried when I didn't see you. Don't worry too much about the minimal symptoms, my 5th was not too bad symptom wise while my previous 4 were much worse. It could be for many reasons, or maybe this time you're just luckier or your body/metabolism/ whatever has changed this time around. You mentioned sore boobs earlier in the pregnancy (mine aren't really sore anymore). Your bump is beautiful and growing. Mine is much bigger at night too. Take a deep breath, place the worry in God's hands, and treat yourself well this weeekend! You've been waiting so long for this scan,I remember when it was almost a month away and now it is merely days to go. Hang in there love, I am praying (still) for you and your little one to be well. He/she is a miracle, just like you :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Serafina83 said:


> I have one thing to say about prune juice. Uuuuuggggghhh

For me apple juice works too, not QUITE as good as prune juice but it DOES work. Just might take a couple glasses instead of just one. If I have a glass 2-3 times a day, it straightens me right up lol. I drink the organic though because the arsenic thing scares me having more than one glass a day of the regular. :wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

fides said:


> sooo... just ordered some maternity clothes - got sick of the few I had last time, so got some more - yay!!! i had to switch to maternity clothes at 20 weeks last time, so i figured i should go ahead and order early in case i need to switch a little earlier this time around.

where did you order from? I need new cooler weather tops because mine never returned to me when friends returned the rest. I hate what I've seen in stores :(


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> sooo... just ordered some maternity clothes - got sick of the few I had last time, so got some more - yay!!! i had to switch to maternity clothes at 20 weeks last time, so i figured i should go ahead and order early in case i need to switch a little earlier this time around.

I'm already in them and this is my first baby LOL. Not because I necessarily NEED them, but because they are SO much more comfortable. I can't stand anything pressing on my belly. I do have a little bump now too as of last week...yay! 

Your gender scan is coming up soon! I just scheduled mine today...they are able to do it at 15 weeks actually so 3 more weeks for me!! It's going to drag...:growlmad:


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> just back from doc all fine no cysts just stretching and everything :cloud9: got my scan date when will find the sex hopefully too on the 18th of sept:happydance:
> 
> Yay whisper!! We should find out our sex around the 20th :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait i saw babba today again but no piccy but he/she has definatly grown looks like a real baby now was bouncing around and waving its hand around:cloud9: do you have any feelings on what your having?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a gut feeling it's a girl. Craving OJ, super nauseated, food aversions bad, ring test said girl, chinese chart says girl, high heart rate...Click to expand...

I think the same for exactly those reasons, except I am also craving SWEETS! :wacko: I had no idea OJ cravings are supposed to mean girl--I could drink that stuff by the gallon right now!! :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> My ring test says boy for this one! And predicted the two girls I have! It did the Same on my husband too, ha.
> Future I've had three bouts of sickness with this baby, but loads with my girls. I'm sure your see your wiggly baby on Monday.
> 
> Not feeling good in my summer clothes, boo hoo.
> It's my one year wedding anniversary on Monday so I'm going to treat myself to a glass of red on Saturday, Shaun is cooking me a nice meal and we are having a seaside family day on Sunday :) and Monday we go to the midwife and hopefully listen to the heartbeat? I accidentally booker myself in a week early, 15+2, so I'm hoping she will listen?
> 
> Whats everyone else up to this weekend? x

Oooow that wud b nice if its a boy for u this time. Well the ring test said boy for me last time and it was spot on, and its saying boy this time. Hehe i cant wait till we all find out:hugs: wat were having now:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Jembug - It's my 1 year wedding anniversary on wed! Where did that year go!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

My symptoms are gone for the most part. All I feel now is the stretching feeling every once and awhile. And I've been getting a strange flutter every once and awhile... Is it possible to feel baby flutters this early? I'm 12w3d.


----------



## Nixilix

I would prob say its not baby yet. I didn't feel my 1st until 18 weeks and a definite kick at 20. 12 weeks is a bit early with 1st. Xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

Probably gas bubbles... Hehe


----------



## Vegan mum

I felt my first at 14 weeks and my second only at around 18 weeks. I think it depends entirely on where and how baby's lying and position of placenta etc.... 
This time I'm really not sure if I've felt anything yet or if it's just gas etc....:blush:


----------



## Serafina83

Hi! Thanks for your advise about the buying actual prunes and the apple juice too. I just wanted to ask if anyone else has been getting a really sore belly? It's not cramps it's more like a dull ache right in the bottom of my belly. Thought it may be due to being constipated but (sorry if tmi) I manage to go yesterday after drinking half The carton of the disgusting juice. But it's still sore this morning :( do you think it is due to that or should I be worried? Thanks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

those who dont want to buy maternity, what I did before was buy tops for "tall" people so they were longer and covered bump lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Serafina, I imagine the type of pains associated with problems to be really excruciating. I'm getting some dull aches sometimes, but if they don't make me double over (and I'm not bleeding), I'm not worried. I put them down to muscles and tendons relaxing and expanding to accommodate Baby. :)


----------



## Beckzter

Hello ladies, can I join in? Was originally due on 2nd March but after having an emergency scan on Wednesday we found out that I'm further along than first thought, so due 22nd Feb.

So excited and glad to have made the 12 week mark, still feeling very tired, sticky and suffering from headaches constantly.

Looking forward to chatting with you all :happydance:


----------



## Beckzter

mrsswaffer said:


> Serafina, I imagine the type of pains associated with problems to be really excruciating. I'm getting some dull aches sometimes, but if they don't make me double over (and I'm not bleeding), I'm not worried. I put them down to muscles and tendons relaxing and expanding to accommodate Baby. :)

I had a strange stretching pain the other night, it was like someone was pulling my skin with an elastic band! I tend to et stretching aches every 2-3 days.


----------



## MileyMamma

Beckzter said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in? Was originally due on 2nd March but after having an emergency scan on Wednesday we found out that I'm further along than first thought, so due 22nd Feb.
> 
> So excited and glad to have made the 12 week mark, still feeling very tired, sticky and suffering from headaches constantly.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all :happydance:


Hello :) x


----------



## MileyMamma

I felt my first move at 17 weeks so I am not expecting to feel anything for at least another 4-5 weeks, I am so excited though its such an amazing feeling and I find to reassuring too :)


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome beckzter!!

I've been reading you all but not posting. Just feel tired and it's quite warm today as well so we'll see what the day brings.

Yesterday I managed to find the hb twice with the "not so good" doppler. My 2 children had a go listening as well and they were so happy and excited. The chinese calendar thing says girl for this one but my ds asked me if it was a boy, when I explained that I didn't know, he replied he thinks is a boy because it sounds like one; how cute :cloud9:

Only 2 sleeps until scan day!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, that's cute. Yesterday we told my little brother, who is 7, and he said, "It's a boy! I want it to be a boy!" :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Beckzter said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Serafina, I imagine the type of pains associated with problems to be really excruciating. I'm getting some dull aches sometimes, but if they don't make me double over (and I'm not bleeding), I'm not worried. I put them down to muscles and tendons relaxing and expanding to accommodate Baby. :)
> 
> I had a strange stretching pain the other night, it was like someone was pulling my skin with an elastic band! I tend to et stretching aches every 2-3 days.Click to expand...

stretching pains are evil i got so bad that went for an emergency scan yest to make sure if wasnt a cyst or something bloody hurt tho:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hmm just weighed myself and have lost even more weight:shrug:


----------



## Mom To 2

Beckzter said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in? Was originally due on 2nd March but after having an emergency scan on Wednesday we found out that I'm further along than first thought, so due 22nd Feb.
> 
> So excited and glad to have made the 12 week mark, still feeling very tired, sticky and suffering from headaches constantly.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all :happydance:

Welcome! Thats my due date also, actually you now make 11 of us due the 22nd. :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies cant believe ive hit the 12 weeks mark, still very nervous about my scan on monday. anyway here is my 12 week bump

dont think its changed much:wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

My belly is starting to pop!


----------



## Lindylou

Ps fh- I think it looks a tiny bit bigger. X


----------



## future hopes

ure have to post a piccy hunny i love looking at bumps.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> hello ladies cant believe ive hit the 12 weeks mark, still very nervous about my scan on monday. anyway here is my 12 week bump
> View attachment 456863
> 
> dont think its changed much:wacko:

you sure theres only the one in there:haha: only joking you are huygee the bonus of being a skinny mini happy 12 weeks


----------



## future hopes

lol its deffo only one. i think im carrying loads of water this time. im hoping my bump is a good sign all is well in there, but i have felt no movments or anything so i think it must be lots of water. unless im further along:shrug:

im quite short to so i guess the only way it can go is outwords :haha:
ive put a pic up of me at 9 weeks then todays pic in the bumps forum and u can really tell the difference my bump is getting higher. looks like a boy bump but i still think im having a girl, but the ring test says boy. ooooh i cant wait to find out:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm so jealous future! I'm not even close to that. You sure you don't have twins in there??


----------



## future hopes

lol no its only one lol. i carried loads of water with my son so think im carrying loads this time. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Either way... its a very nice bump!


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely bump future!! I guess when we've been pregnant more than once it shows earlier :winkwink: or maybe your dates are just wrong & you're further along that what you think.


----------



## embo216

Aww Future your bump is still as awesome as ever! Plus your wearing black in the new photo so it will always make it look smaller ;)

I'm just off to take my monsters to the Zoo for a few hours, we have a bad case of cabin fever at the moment, plus I have gold passes so its free!!


----------



## future hopes

thank u ladies im just hoping its a good sign all is well in there, so nervous about monday:wacko:

yes this my 4th baby but mine and my fiancee 2nd. i have a girl 9 and boy 6 from a previous relationship and me and my fiancee have a 18 month old son. he turn 2 on the 2nd feb and this baby is due on 23rd and i been told it will prob come early just hope it dont come on my sons bday lol.

my midwife felt my tummp wen i was 10+4 and she put on my notes 11+ so i cud be more. ill find out on monday just preying baby is healthy in there, so nervous:wacko:


----------



## Serafina83

Thanks guys. Don't remember gettin any of this with my other pregnancys my friend said it sounds like round ligament pains. I feel like I did loads of sit ups last night lol x


----------



## future hopes

hay hun wat kinda pains u having is those stretchin pains? i had them at the start of my pregnancy but havent really noticed them since mind u i do get crampy but i always put it down to constapation pain, but it cud of been the stretching, i dunno it feels a bit like mild period cramps:wacko:


----------



## AmmCjm

Is anyone else super paranoid all the time? I am trying so hard not to be. I think I might have to get a fetal heart monitor to calm my nerves, because waiting 4 weeks to go the doctor is rough. 

I have also been getting some dull aches or twinges around my stomach area... I guess it might be stretching pains? Sometimes it hurts when I go to sit down, its like I put pressure on something... Ahhhh its hard being patient when you are an impatient person!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 12 wks future.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sometimes, when I plonk myself down too hard, I can feel something there in my pelvis. And when DH and I :sex: the other night, every time he... pushed, I felt my uterus come up and stick out! It was weird! I had to ask him to stop!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hun im paranoid all the time ive been driving myself crazy the last few weeks leading up to my 12 week scan which is on monday and im so paranoid something will b wrong.

pluss my pregnancy is such high risk i think ill b paranoid the whole way through dont think ill be able to relax till baby is safe in my arms:wacko:


pregnancy is just such a worrying time, i think all us womon worry because we already have a bond with our babys as there growing inside us.:hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!


----------



## future hopes

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Happy 12 wks future.

aww thank u hunny:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Jessica28 said:


> My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!


congrats on ure scan mines on monday i am so nervous:wacko:


----------



## MileyMamma

Jessica28 said:


> My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!

Glad all went well :)


----------



## fides

PerpetualMama said:


> where did you order from? I need new cooler weather tops because mine never returned to me when friends returned the rest. I hate what I've seen in stores :(

Woman Within, which is only for size Medium's and up, but they do have a lot of nice Fall stuff. And since I'm tall and needed longer skirts, I ordered a few custom-made simple A-line skirts from Ringger Clothing company.

Good luck! 



babydreams85 said:


> Your gender scan is coming up soon! I just scheduled mine today...they are able to do it at 15 weeks actually so 3 more weeks for me!! It's going to drag...:growlmad:

how exciting!!! :happydance: hope the time flies by!



Beckzter said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in? Was originally due on 2nd March but after having an emergency scan on Wednesday we found out that I'm further along than first thought, so due 22nd Feb.
> 
> So excited and glad to have made the 12 week mark, still feeling very tired, sticky and suffering from headaches constantly.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all :happydance:

welcome!



Jessica28 said:


> My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!

congrats!


----------



## Vegan mum

So I only just had a hormonal cry in the apple store in Covent garden! So embarrassing! :dohh: Went there to see if they could fix my phone and when he said no I just couldn't hold it in! Lol got it replaced anyway :wohoo: ....the guy had no idea what he's done wrong! 

Lovely bump future! I can also no longer hide it :haha:


----------



## future hopes

lol glad im not the only one, i have to hold it all in wen i c people who dont know, i must say its not the most comfortible things to do:wacko:


----------



## Vegan mum

future hopes said:


> lol glad im not the only one, i have to hold it all in wen i c people who dont know, i must say its not the most comfortible things to do:wacko:

The other day my friends at dinner just spotted it! Was gonna hold out as long as possible but there's no hiding this belly! At least it's only the in laws that don't know....:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep feeling vibrating in my belly said to mum and a few friends and they all said sounds like flutters and im feeling the baby:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont have a bump yet hehe but its ok as I got sick of it before and I have not had a chance to go shopping yet! I know I wil "pop" at 15/16 weeks as before so I really need to get my bum to the shops!


----------



## AmmCjm

future hopes said:


> awwwww hun im paranoid all the time ive been driving myself crazy the last few weeks leading up to my 12 week scan which is on monday and im so paranoid something will b wrong.
> 
> pluss my pregnancy is such high risk i think ill b paranoid the whole way through dont think ill be able to relax till baby is safe in my arms:wacko:
> 
> 
> pregnancy is just such a worrying time, i think all us womon worry because we already have a bond with our babys as there growing inside us.:hugs:

Good luck on Monday! I had a miscarriage in April and have had on and off bleeding 3 times with this one, which is why I am so paranoid. But I have had 7 ultrasounds and each one shows a growing baby with a strong heartbeat, so I just need to let myself believe all will be well. Oh and I totally just bought a fetal doppler and cant wait for it to arrive next week! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have a scan again on Friday, il be 14 weeks. Hope all is ok!


----------



## Farida_2013

Future - Your bumpb is amazing girl I am so jealous! :D

All the guys with Good news Grats!
And all those who just joined Welcome :D

I can't keep uo with this thread hehe but Ill try to be faster and better now!

Can't wait for my scan on Monday, and yes I starting to have round ligament pain now sigh!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girls with no bump- trust me, it will grow soon lol xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im sad Im not on the list anymore LOL I didn't leave I still stalk :)


----------



## Beckzter

WhisperOfHope said:


> i keep feeling vibrating in my belly said to mum and a few friends and they all said sounds like flutters and im feeling the baby:cloud9:

Me too!!!!! It's exciting isn't it. I get a couple of these a day, might well be wind but I'm convinced it's baby, especially after the way it was wriggling around at the scan the other day :D



I have the Midwife coming round for a home visit tomorrow, apparently the norm for us UK ladies, I'm a little nervous, feel like she's coming round to check our house out.......


----------



## Rota

So tired today, almost fell asleep on my lunchbreak. Mind you the ward so was hectic yesterday evening plus we were short staffed and then we had a crazy morning today.

The only symptoms im getting is that i get really light headed and queasy when ive not eaten.


----------



## embo216

Hope everyones ok :) I had such a crazy emotional day, just to do with my nutty extended family :wacko: 

Took my kids to the zoo all by myself though and was very proud of myself, I don't usually do it a lot because they can be quite a handful but it was SO nice :cloud9:


----------



## Beckzter

Those of us who are around 12-13 weeks, have you started telling people yet, in the early days I was dying to tell people and now I don't like parting with my secret :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

We told family and friends yesterday, at 11+5 and are planning on making it proper public (on Facebook) on Monday after our 12 week scan. :)


----------



## Farida_2013

Beckzter said:


> Those of us who are around 12-13 weeks, have you started telling people yet, in the early days I was dying to tell people and now I don't like parting with my secret :(

We have told many close friends and farmily already a week and a half ago :) 

I felt the same like you but it is worth it to say it :D Even if you don't get the OMG reaction you still enjoy saying it and seeing the shocked faces haha


----------



## Seity

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Girls with no bump- trust me, it will grow soon lol xx

That's what I kept hearing last time and then I had the baby and people I'd just seen a few days earlier were all, "You were pregnant?" :shrug:
I think I'll get one this time though because I'm already looking like I did at 20 weeks last time around, which means I can tell there's a slight difference.


----------



## SweetPea0903

We told everyone after our 8 week scan


----------



## tntrying22

Future your bump looks a little higher and little bigger!

Glad for the good scans!

We broke the news to FB Thursday after our 12wk scan on wed. Baby was bouncing like mad with a great hb. :cloud9: 

Everyone was super supportive. One friend did say she was miffed she didnt find out by a phone call but frankly, she never bothers to make the effort to call or text me (I am always the one reaching out to try and meet up with her) so I didnt feel like I should call her to tell her...sigh.

My bump is definately there - smaller in the am but bigger at night. Still looks a little like I ate too many donuts but I rocked the bikini at the pool today anyhow:thumbup:

Biggest changes this week - Acne. Argh. But nausea seems to be getting better!

Still don't think I have felt anything yet. Course this is my first so Idk really what I am feeling for.

For those drinking prune juice for constipation, have you tried like a fiber granola bar like Fiber One? Much tastier but I know a lot of you arent in the US...

Hitting week 13 tomorrow - I am super nervous about the #13 so please think good thoughts for me and jellybean this week :( My grandpa died when I was 13 and my dad died on a Friday the 13th...not my favorite...


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm eating the fiber one bars. Does the trick with one a day. Ive also noticed that watermelon helps me.


----------



## tntrying22

SweetPea0903 said:


> I'm eating the fiber one bars. Does the trick with one a day. Ive also noticed that watermelon helps me.

Me too - I love those. Watermelon is a good idea but my food aversions are still keeping my eating up in the air : / I never know what will be good or horrible.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im craving burgers lol thepast 3 nights ive seen a burger just floating in mid air in my dreams:haha:


----------



## staybeautiful

So happy to have reached 12 weeks! It seemed SO FAR AWAY when I got my BFP at 4w2d and now I'm here! We have our scan tomorrow but we're able to pick up a strong hb on our doppler that ranges between 165-180bpm :cloud9:

Out of curiosity, when is everyone counting themselves as being in 2nd Tri? I know that because I'm due late Feb I'll be one of the last of us to jump across, but is it at 13w or 14w?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> So happy to have reached 12 weeks! It seemed SO FAR AWAY when I got my BFP at 4w2d and now I'm here! We have our scan tomorrow but we're able to pick up a strong hb on our doppler that ranges between 165-180bpm :cloud9:
> 
> Out of curiosity, when is everyone counting themselves as being in 2nd Tri? I know that because I'm due late Feb I'll be one of the last of us to jump across, but is it at 13w or 14w?

congrats on 12 weeks hun i classed it as 12 as thats what my doc did:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Beckzter said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i keep feeling vibrating in my belly said to mum and a few friends and they all said sounds like flutters and im feeling the baby:cloud9:
> 
> Me too!!!!! It's exciting isn't it. I get a couple of these a day, might well be wind but I'm convinced it's baby, especially after the way it was wriggling around at the scan the other day :D
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Midwife coming round for a home visit tomorrow, apparently the norm for us UK ladies, I'm a little nervous, feel like she's coming round to check our house out.......Click to expand...

today especialy it feels like ive swallowed a phone and its vibrating lightly in my tum:haha:


----------



## Vegan mum

Beckzter said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i keep feeling vibrating in my belly said to mum and a few friends and they all said sounds like flutters and im feeling the baby:cloud9:
> 
> Me too!!!!! It's exciting isn't it. I get a couple of these a day, might well be wind but I'm convinced it's baby, especially after the way it was wriggling around at the scan the other day :D
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Midwife coming round for a home visit tomorrow, apparently the norm for us UK ladies, I'm a little nervous, feel like she's coming round to check our house out.......Click to expand...

Haha! No it's great she's coming round. With my first we lived in London and I had to travel to my appointments everytime. With the last and this one my mw has come over, makes it so much easier especially with two toddlers. Trust me after you've had baby and the mw comes around for checkups your place is gonna be slightly messier but no one cares! :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone in the States... when do they start discussing if you want a physician or a midwife? Ive only seen a couple nurses for my exam and I saw the tech for my scan. I really want to use a midwife as id like to try a waterbirth.


----------



## SweetPea0903

As far as cravings go... I'm not a big onion person, but for some reason I'm craving sweet onions. Ever since I made pierogies with butter and sweet onions. Lol. DH absolutely loathes them. He almost pukes if he eats just a sliver of an onion.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> As far as cravings go... I'm not a big onion person, but for some reason I'm craving sweet onions. Ever since I made pierogies with butter and sweet onions. Lol. DH absolutely loathes them. He almost pukes if he eats just a sliver of an onion.

eyuck onions! they seriously effect me atm just the smell makes me feel sick and my eyes burn even if im in another room from them:shrug:my cravngs are burgers and rice krispies:haha: givinginto them both tomoz when i go shopping


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I brought t2 outfits today :) will upload to albums later. Newborn size is soooo small


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> hay hun wat kinda pains u having is those stretchin pains? i had them at the start of my pregnancy but havent really noticed them since mind u i do get crampy but i always put it down to constapation pain, but it cud of been the stretching, i dunno it feels a bit like mild period cramps:wacko:

I pulled the muscles in my belly playing with me dog. Figured it out later in the day


----------



## SweetPea0903

Serafina83 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hay hun wat kinda pains u having is those stretchin pains? i had them at the start of my pregnancy but havent really noticed them since mind u i do get crampy but i always put it down to constapation pain, but it cud of been the stretching, i dunno it feels a bit like mild period cramps:wacko:
> 
> I pulled the muscles in my belly playing with me dog. Figured it out later in the dayClick to expand...

Ugh that happens to me a lot. I noticed when I get up fast it pulls, when I turn over too quick it pulls, and when I sneeze... it pulls... My mom says its normal, but man it hurts!


----------



## char63

14 weeks today!! Finally properly in 2ns trimester!! yay. I am also feeling tiny flutterings in belly and can find baby with doppler straight away. Feel a lot more relaxed. Went into town today and after a while my back started hurting. I hope I dont get SPD again.


----------



## tntrying22

13 weeks! Yay!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does anyone else know what i can do to stop itchy dry nipples?:blush:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Surely there's some sort of cream you can use? I had itchy nips for a bit, but now they're not itching anymore, so I didn't do anything about it. Are they cracked or just dry?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Surely there's some sort of cream you can use? I had itchy nips for a bit, but now they're not itching anymore, so I didn't do anything about it. Are they cracked or just dry?

i think a bit of both i suffer normaly from excema but the cream i have isnt helping it and they are driving me nuts:shrug:


----------



## Rota

Scan on tuesday!!! Went to town and bought one of those body pillows from lidls £9.99 what a bargain :D hope i can get comfy now. Cannot wait for payday so we can get more baby bits. We need to get the axle fixed on our travel system as i really do not want to pay out for a new one :(


----------



## Madrid98

£9.99 is great Rota!!! I should get one of those too :winkwink:


----------



## embo216

ooh yea thats a great price! Hope the scan puts your mind at rest Rota. Im also thinking about Future tomorrow on her scan!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 13 wks to Tn and 14 wks to char.


----------



## Lindylou

I have been so scared telling people. I just felt a bit self conscious telling people. Don't know why, I just felt silly!! Everybody has been thrilled so it has been nice seeing their reaction. Only 1 person has been a fly in the ointment, my business partner. He is a family man but is retiring in a few years. Anyway, basically he has given me no support and has said he won't run the place without me so I either have to sell out to somebody and work for them (yeah right) or buy him out and sort out my own maternity cover. This is a man who I actually considered to walk me down the aisle!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Lindylou, that sucks! He surely doesn't have the right to tell you how you take your maternity leave or whether you have to buy him out. He'll have to just stick it out whole you're away! :(

Rota, where's the pillow from? And how are you getting on with work now?


----------



## Lindylou

He said I have two choices- sell or buy!! Nice guy eh! 

Are the pillows pregnancy or nursing pillows?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The pillows can be used for pregnancy and nursing, they are fab. I adore mine!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i picked up one of them pillows 2 weeks ago from the supermarket here for 9.99 euro and best thing i could of done for a decent night sleeplove it


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, I needs one! :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

SweetPea0903 said:


> Anyone in the States... when do they start discussing if you want a physician or a midwife? Ive only seen a couple nurses for my exam and I saw the tech for my scan. I really want to use a midwife as id like to try a waterbirth.

I know my office has OB AND Midwifes. I just called my normal OB when I found out I was pregnant. I would guess that once your pregnancy has been confirmed you can just call around until you find a center that does water births, and then set up a apt to check it out and see what you need to do to see a midwife there :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

mommyof2peas said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone in the States... when do they start discussing if you want a physician or a midwife? Ive only seen a couple nurses for my exam and I saw the tech for my scan. I really want to use a midwife as id like to try a waterbirth.
> 
> I know my office has OB AND Midwifes. I just called my normal OB when I found out I was pregnant. I would guess that once your pregnancy has been confirmed you can just call around until you find a center that does water births, and then set up a apt to check it out and see what you need to do to see a midwife there :)Click to expand...

My hospital of choice around here offers water births I think. What a change from when I delivered my eldest daughter there almost 22 years ago and we labored, birthed, and roomed in the same room with other women. Now they have a special birthing center. Always seems to be changes going onthere. I will likely end up induced and stuck in a bed again...my track record if 4 out of 5 for induction :( and I would love to try a water birth. My daughter insists I should have it at home in a blow up pool in our tiny living room :haha:

Congrats on all the 12 and 13 week milestones :) I am smack dab in the middle of February at 13 w +3 and am amazed to look at the tickers and see 14 w and 15 w and remember being envious of the tickers saying 8 w or 9 w!:cloud9:

If you get on here and read this Future Hopes: Best of luck on your scan tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you and praying for you-hang in there! I look forward to coming on here tomorrow and seeing your god news and the gushing that will follow! I hope you are off distracting yourself and having a lovely weekend, not worrying!:hugs:

Also, good luck to all the other ladies with upcoming scans this week. I hope you fill this thread with lots of beautful scan pics for those of us waiting for scans to oogle. :)


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies so i went out last night and i had to give in and tell a few people im pregnant as my bump decided to look massive, my friend keped toutching my bum and asking if i was ok all night bless. i didnt wanna say anything till after my scan tommorow but there was just no hiding it:blush:

so were off on our holls tommorow after ive had my scan, just preying the scan goes well.

hope all u ladies r ok. :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck future for your scan Tomoz and you rota for Tuesday.
Welcome new ladies.
No idea about itchy nipples? My belly is slightly itchy too!

Nixilix happy anniversary for weds, I'm soooo glad that I won't have all that pressure of losing weight for my big day this time round.

Ive got my midwife I the morn, it's my usual one I saw with my girls so I'm looking forward to it. Just hope little one Is ok?

I'm exhausted from walking about Southend beach, lovely day though.
Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
Sorry if I've missed amy comments, just caught up I'm mass xx


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny. dont think ill b able to sleep tonight cuz im just so nervous:wacko:


----------



## Rota

Its called a body pillow and its marketed at 'side sleepers' so it wasnt as expensive as the pregnancy pillows which are stupidly priced. When i had my DD i was bought a 'v' shaped pregnancy pillow which was no where near as comfy as this one and cost a fortune. Tried it out earlier on the sofa and its looooovely! :D

Work is going ok at the present, im still on light duties until my scan and then im back to normal duties. If im honest it depends who im working with as there are 6 or 7 individuals who dont let me do anything heavy. 


Ive had a really itchy patch on my belly for a few days. Time seems to be standing still at the moment.


----------



## Murphy98

Happy Plum Day!!!! :bunny:

4 days to 1st scan.....can't wait to find out what is going on


----------



## future hopes

yay happy 12 weeks im only a day infront of u, i have my scan tommorow so nervous. hope ure scan goes well xx:hugs:


----------



## embo216

future will you let us know how you get on if you get a chance? Where abouts are you off to on your holiday? Im off to Butlins on Friday :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

yes i will let u know have to b on my phone tho as i wont have axces to a laptop. im just preying everything is ok i feel sick with nerves:wacko:


----------



## Emma_x

My Due Date As Changed From The 18th To The 13th x


----------



## Murphy98

future hopes said:


> yay happy 12 weeks im only a day infront of u, i have my scan tommorow so nervous. hope ure scan goes well xx:hugs:

crossing fingers for you future hopes - I know the wait is agonizing :hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> yes i will let u know have to b on my phone tho as i wont have axces to a laptop. im just preying everything is ok i feel sick with nerves:wacko:

Good luck tomorrow hun, look forward to seeing your scan photos, im sure all will be well with bubba :) xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck, future! I'll be thinking of you while I'm having my scan!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Goodluck future for your scan Tomoz and you rota for Tuesday.
> Welcome new ladies.
> No idea about itchy nipples? My belly is slightly itchy too!
> 
> Nixilix happy anniversary for weds, I'm soooo glad that I won't have all that pressure of losing weight for my big day this time round.
> 
> Ive got my midwife I the morn, it's my usual one I saw with my girls so I'm looking forward to it. Just hope little one Is ok?
> 
> I'm exhausted from walking about Southend beach, lovely day though.
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
> Sorry if I've missed amy comments, just caught up I'm mass xx

Itchy everywhere it seems, breasts are insane, lower legs and forearms too. I had real bad eczema as a kid (arma and legs) and it got better after my first child around 19-20 years. Now 21 years later it feels like it''s coming back. Moisturizing with cocoa butter and hoping it works. Feel like a greased pig in this hot weather. Also using gold bond anti itch cream when it's severe


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck fh


----------



## SweetPea0903

16 more hrs til my scan... Can't wait! :)


----------



## Seity

Good luck future. I look forward to hearing about your great scan!


----------



## Farida_2013

SweetPea0903 said:


> 16 more hrs til my scan... Can't wait! :)

Ooo Me too :D Mine is at 1pm!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck to all the ladies with scans tomorrow cant wait to hear all the good news.
As for me I have an us tomorrow but not for the baby. They are ultrasounding my left leg to make sure I do not have a blood clot. Alittle nervous but I think it is precautionary or my doc would have sent me to the er.


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh no I hope it goes well sweety, you have been a little unlucky the last few weeks haven't you :hugs: Let's have all good news tomorrow shall we :)


----------



## sara3337

I have my scan in 2days, so excited to see my baby again


----------



## Vegan mum

Good luck to everyone with their scan coming up! :flower:

Love to see that little one putting on a show :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Good luck to all those with scans today:flower::cloud9: im 14 weeks today:happydance::happydance: would like 19 weeks to hurry up so can see bobbles flava and start buying things:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheeeee!! I'm 27! :happydance: And my scan is at 15:40. Thinking of everyone having scans today. :) We'll all be fine, I know it.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Good luck ladies with scans today! Can't wait to hear how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck today everyone :)

My biggest boy is 8 today eeeek :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck to those with scans today :flower: Mine is tomorrow :wacko: :ignore:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Happy Birthday mrsswaffer!


----------



## Rota

AmeliePoulain said:


> Good luck to those with scans today :flower: Mine is tomorrow :wacko: :ignore:

Mine too :D 10am i think, well its either 10 or 10:30


----------



## Madrid98

Happy birthday mrs & midnight!!! 

Good luck with all the scans. Mine is at 3pm. Can't wait already !!


----------



## Jembug

Sooo exciting for all these scans, hope all goes ok and can't wait to hear the good news xxx
Had midwife today, was sooo nervous!
Sat my my little Girlies down on the floor to eat there snack and then heard the beaut heartbeat! Relief.
Catch up later xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck to all with scans today!


----------



## PerpetualMama

mrsswaffer said:


> Wheeeee!! I'm 27! :happydance: And my scan is at 15:40. Thinking of everyone having scans today. :) We'll all be fine, I know it.

Happy birthday :) :flower: *sigh* I remember 27. I remember _feeling_ 27, lol. good luck on your scan!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies just to let u know my scan went really well and please can u change my due date again they have brought it forward to 19th feb:happydance::happydance:im soooooooo relieved:happydance:.

were off on our holls now i will try and come on baby and bump on my phone as much as i can. thank u all soooo much for all ure support and reasuring me u have all been so lovely. sadly i have no time to upload my scan pics ill try and do it on my phone if not ill do it wen we comme back from devon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rota

Ugh think Bump is a vegetarian!! Feel crap when smelling meat, looking at meat, eating meat :(


----------



## SweetPea0903

future hopes said:


> hello ladies just to let u know my scan went really well and please can u change my due date again they have brought it forward to 19th feb:happydance::happydance:im soooooooo relieved:happydance:.
> 
> were off on our holls now i will try and come on baby and bump on my phone as much as i can. thank u all soooo much for all ure support and reasuring me u have all been so lovely. sadly i have no time to upload my scan pics ill try and do it on my phone if not ill do it wen we comme back from devon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Yay! I knew all would be great! We have the same due date now! Unless they change mine which I doubt. They don't change it unless its a difference of 7 days or more.


----------



## embo216

Future SO happy for you! So glad you can go and have an amazing holiday now :)


----------



## future hopes

Thank u ladies. Were in car now its pouring down :wacko:
Sweetpea. My original due date was 24th now its 19th. Gonna b 13wks tommorow:happydance: oh and guess wats started now........neusia with advengence lol:kiss:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Aww. That stinks. I wad lucky and didn't have ms. I'm hoping it doesn't start now. It's supposed to get better by the 2nd tri. Feel better and have fun on vacation!


----------



## Vegan mum

Awww congrats future hopes! Glad all is well :winkwink:

Jembug I can't wait for my next appointment :) lovely to hear that heartbeat.

Hope all the other ladies are well too x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Just about to leave for our scan, but my mum got me the best birthday present ever! An at-home Doppler. :) We tried it this morning, and after a bit of prodding, I found Baby hiding behind my pubic bone! I heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time! :) So, as long as all the tests go well today, we'll be happy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have a fab holiday and MW congrats on finding heartbeat xx


----------



## Lindylou

Fh- fabulous news. Enjoy your hols. 

Mrsw- Yey to fining the heart beat. Good luck with scann


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant stop eating wotsits, eaten like 4 packs!

My son is 8 today so even more junk food and cake later! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I cant stop eating wotsits, eaten like 4 packs!
> 
> My son is 8 today so even more junk food and cake later! xx

one ofmy cravings that i cant give into is wotsits:( they dont sell them over here pft foundmy rice krispies today tho:happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Yay *Future*!!! So great to hear all is well and that you had a lovely scan! :happydance: Have a great time on your trip!

So many with scans coming up! So exciting. Good luck ladies! Thinking about you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

Good Afternoon everyone,

Just thought that I would check in and see how everyone was keeping! Congrats to everyone on their great scans!

15 weeks yesterday, Im starting to feel like time is going a little bit faster now - the first 12 weeks dragged by for me. 

We are heading on holidays on 15th September and I just found out that a fit to travel letter from a midwife is not good enough for Royal Carribean cruises, it has to be from a doctor. I have only ever been to my doctors once (I only moved their at the start of the year) and I have to call between 11.30 and 12 or 3 and 3.30 to speak to someone about getting a letter - the receptionist was not very helpful at all. Im not sure how it will work because my work will not be happy at me sitting on personal calls waiting to speak to a doctor for up to 1/2 hr at a time. 

Why is nothing ever straightforward?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating wotsits, eaten like 4 packs!
> 
> My son is 8 today so even more junk food and cake later! xx
> 
> one ofmy cravings that i cant give into is wotsits:( they dont sell them over here pft foundmy rice krispies today tho:happydance:Click to expand...

I could send you some? Il find out if postage is ridiculous not not :)


----------



## tntrying22

Rota said:


> Ugh think Bump is a vegetarian!! Feel crap when smelling meat, looking at meat, eating meat :(

Ugh I hear you - mine is getting better but raw stuff makes me green - blah!

Future - yay! see all that worrying for nothing :) Have a safe trip!

Happy birthdays to mrs and little DS of midnight fairy...

And what the heck are wotsits? LOL doesn't sound like something you'd eat:haha:

Good luck for the rest of the scans!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wotsits


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop eating wotsits, eaten like 4 packs!
> 
> My son is 8 today so even more junk food and cake later! xx
> 
> one ofmy cravings that i cant give into is wotsits:( they dont sell them over here pft foundmy rice krispies today tho:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I could send you some? Il find out if postage is ridiculous not not :)Click to expand...

aww bless ya im hoping hubby will take meover the border to holand where they have similar cheetos and mum keeps asking if i need anything or want anything so hopefully wiill be getting a food parcel end of sept:haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Oh my goodness, I LOVE Cheesy Wotsits :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello everyone!!

Our scan went very well! :) We've got a little wriggler! Everything looks completely normal, and they've changed my due date to 20th February - 4 days ahead of what we thought. :) All of the pictures are lovely, and my gorgeous DH is completely in love. It's so lovely to see him welling up at the pictures. :cloud9:

So far (apart from the puking this morning), I've had the best birthday. :happydance: My friend said the baby is too excited about my birthday, so made me vomit. Hehe!


----------



## tntrying22

Haha we call those cheese puffs :) I had a bad experience with them when I was little lol so none for me! I have been really wanting cheezits though!! 

Has anyone thought about possible nursery themes yet? I am thinking gray/watermelon pink/turquoise/green for a girl and gray/turquoise/orange/green for a boy - I am not really into cutesy "baby" looking items so probably more modern fabrics with cute accents.

Girl:
Vintage mermaid theme
Owls

Boy:
Cute monsters
Owls


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, it sounds like those colours would really go together. :) We're team yellow, and are renting our flat, so we can't do much in the way of decorating. Hopefully, by the time LO comes along, we'll be in our own place so we can do whatever we want!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on the wonderful scans! Yay I knew everything would be fine Future!!!

Good luck to everyone else with scans today and tomorrow!!!! 

Darn I am so jealous of everyone getting their dates moved up. My beanie measured 6 days ahead of their dates (4 days ahead of what I actually thought), and they left the due date the same....ughhhh.


----------



## tntrying22

mrsswaffer said:


> Ahh, it sounds like those colours would really go together. :) We're team yellow, and are renting our flat, so we can't do much in the way of decorating. Hopefully, by the time LO comes along, we'll be in our own place so we can do whatever we want!

Thanks! Well if you are still renting maybe fun fabrics can really pop if you can't paint :)

I have a couple of pins on Pinterest that are my inspiration:

Girl:
https://projectnursery.com/projects/aqua-pink-and-green-whimsical-nursery/

Boy:
https://projectnursery.com/2012/03/vote-project-of-the-week-19/
Third one down!

Hopefully you can see those...


----------



## MD1223

tntrying22 said:


> Haha we call those cheese puffs :) I had a bad experience with them when I was little lol so none for me! I have been really wanting cheezits though!!
> 
> Has anyone thought about possible nursery themes yet? I am thinking gray/watermelon pink/turquoise/green for a girl and gray/turquoise/orange/green for a boy - I am not really into cutesy "baby" looking items so probably more modern fabrics with cute accents.
> 
> Girl:
> Vintage mermaid theme
> Owls
> 
> Boy:
> Cute monsters
> Owls

I love those themes/colors. So creative!



mrsswaffer said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Our scan went very well! :) We've got a little wriggler! Everything looks completely normal, and they've changed my due date to 20th February - 4 days ahead of what we thought. :) All of the pictures are lovely, and my gorgeous DH is completely in love. It's so lovely to see him welling up at the pictures. :cloud9:
> 
> So far (apart from the puking this morning), I've had the best birthday. :happydance: My friend said the baby is too excited about my birthday, so made me vomit. Hehe!

Happy Birthday!!! :cake: So glad all went great with the scan. It is so nice to see DH's reactions, isn't it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OMG the midwife text my old number that my dad uses about my scan and 16 week appt. FFS we were going to surprise with scan piccys friday. Pissed off now, she knows thats not my number- not used it for 2 yrs!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ultrasound was phenomenal! Little love bug wad moving so much and kept playing with their hands. It was absolutely amazing
the tech took a ton of pics too and print them out.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Due date is still the same. We are right on target.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congrats for all the great scans!!

Happy Birthday Mrs Waffer!! Lovely B'day present for you!

MF - that is very naughty of your midwife to do that!! Did you say anything to her?


----------



## Serafina83

future hopes said:


> hello ladies just to let u know my scan went really well and please can u change my due date again they have brought it forward to 19th feb:happydance::happydance:im soooooooo relieved:happydance:.
> 
> were off on our holls now i will try and come on baby and bump on my phone as much as i can. thank u all soooo much for all ure support and reasuring me u have all been so lovely. sadly i have no time to upload my scan pics ill try and do it on my phone if not ill do it wen we comme back from devon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Brilliant news really pleased for you! I live in devon!Where are you going?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I sent a reply on my phone stating the number I use. I am a bit peed off as I gave her MY number AND OH number at my booking in so why oh why they have used that old number I dont know but I am not happy about it at all :(


----------



## Serafina83

Belly has most definatly popped now! Been looking huge the past 3 days


----------



## GlitterandBug

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I sent a reply on my phone stating the number I use. I am a bit peed off as I gave her MY number AND OH number at my booking in so why oh why they have used that old number I dont know but I am not happy about it at all :(

Could you complain? She's actually breached confidentiality by doing that and not using a number you've provided!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rota said:


> Ugh think Bump is a vegetarian!! Feel crap when smelling meat, looking at meat, eating meat :(

Our bumps can create a little vegetarian commune. I'm struggling to get my proteins in XP. Have to cover my nose passing anyone grilling, can barely cook dinner anymore. My bump likes fish though...too bad I can only have 1 - 2 servings a week or I'd be golden!


----------



## embo216

Em thats really really bad!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on all the great scans! :happydance: :happydance:

Woot! Have an enjoyable holiday Future Hopes glad you can relax and enjoy it!


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> OMG the midwife text my old number that my dad uses about my scan and 16 week appt. FFS we were going to surprise with scan piccys friday. Pissed off now, she knows thats not my number- not used it for 2 yrs!

OH NO:dohh:

So sorry your surprise got ruined :( I agree about the privacy violation - you should look into it - what if it was your employer you hadn't told???


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This is what I mean, I am going to phone the midwife centre tomorrow and complain, I dont want to fall out with midwife but ffs read notes.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on the great scans!!

Mine went well too :happydance: Baby is measuring bigger so they've changed my due date to the 19th of February. So happy and relieved!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

Serafina83 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies just to let u know my scan went really well and please can u change my due date again they have brought it forward to 19th feb:happydance::happydance:im soooooooo relieved:happydance:.
> 
> were off on our holls now i will try and come on baby and bump on my phone as much as i can. thank u all soooo much for all ure support and reasuring me u have all been so lovely. sadly i have no time to upload my scan pics ill try and do it on my phone if not ill do it wen we comme back from devon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Brilliant news really pleased for you! I live in devon!Where are you going?Click to expand...

Thank u hunny we r in brixham
we got lost coming here lol x:dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

Yay for good scans today!!:happydance:


----------



## future hopes

Hope all appointments and scans go well ladies. On holl now but stuck on loo with sever constipation and it really hurts :wacko:


----------



## SweetPea0903

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc485/SweetPea0903/Baby%20on%20the%20Way/temporary-1.jpg


----------



## SweetPea0903

Sorry pic so big. Posted from my kindle.


----------



## PerpetualMama

SweetPea0903 said:


> Sorry pic so big. Posted from my kindle.

wish I'd opted for a 12 week scan. My only pics (s)he still looks like a peanut

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## fides

future hopes said:


> hello ladies just to let u know my scan went really well and please can u change my due date again they have brought it forward to 19th feb:happydance::happydance:im soooooooo relieved:happydance:.
> 
> were off on our holls now i will try and come on baby and bump on my phone as much as i can. thank u all soooo much for all ure support and reasuring me u have all been so lovely. sadly i have no time to upload my scan pics ill try and do it on my phone if not ill do it wen we comme back from devon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




mrsswaffer said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Our scan went very well! :) We've got a little wriggler! Everything looks completely normal, and they've changed my due date to 20th February - 4 days ahead of what we thought. :) All of the pictures are lovely, and my gorgeous DH is completely in love. It's so lovely to see him welling up at the pictures. :cloud9:
> 
> So far (apart from the puking this morning), I've had the best birthday. :happydance: My friend said the baby is too excited about my birthday, so made me vomit. Hehe!




Madrid98 said:


> Congrats on the great scans!!
> 
> Mine went well too :happydance: Baby is measuring bigger so they've changed my due date to the 19th of February. So happy and relieved!!!! :cloud9:



no problem - updated the dates, ladies 



congrats to all the great scans!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

PerpetualMama said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry pic so big. Posted from my kindle.
> 
> wish I'd opted for a 12 week scan. My only pics (s)he still looks like a peanut
> 
> congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! The only reason why I got another scan is because I opted for the Sequential Screening... Didn't really have worries of there being any problems, but figured if insurance covers it, may as well get another scan out of it. Plus it's good to know for piece of mind.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey guys!!
The scan went great!! Beany is 25grams and measuring nearly 14 weeks as calculated!

Beany was looking at us and sucking thumbs and swimming haha, it was so cute, the doctor I found here (until I am back in Germany) is finally a good one and even gave me a 3d view :D

Here is Beany with his/her alien eyes haha (finding out the sex in 2 weeks woohoooo)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1624.JPG
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sara3337

Very cuteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sara3337

Very cuteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Farida_2013

sara3337 said:


> Very cuteeeeeeeeeeee

Hehehe Thanks :D


----------



## future hopes

Awwww loving the scan pics i really want to upload mine but only got my phone and can t soit on that
so will hav to wait till we come home sunday x:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Very lovely scans. I'm so glad everyone's doing so well. :)

I had a lovely birthday, though Baby made me sick twice. :sick: Hopefully today's going to be better in that respect, though I've woken with an unsettled stomach. *sigh*


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had a great Birthday xx


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous scan pics :cloud9:

I just had a HUGE bowl f pesto pasta for breakfast and I'm still hungry :brat: :cry: only an hour and a half til lunchtime :haha: x x x


----------



## Best step mum

Can someone please give me some advice, every now and then I get an itching feeling inside my belly - as if something is scratching me. Is this just another stretching feeling or is this the start of feeling little one move? I was 15 weeks on sunday.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Back from my 12 week scan - I have been moved forward a couple of days - my new due date is 25 February.

All well :cloud9: Gender guesses welcome!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7290880.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7290881.jpg


----------



## embo216

I guess Girlie by the nub :D Lovely scan pictures :cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

AmeliePoulain said:


> Back from my 12 week scan - I have been moved forward a couple of days - my new due date is 25 February.
> 
> All well :cloud9: Gender guesses welcome!
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7290880.jpg
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P7290881.jpg

Precious pictures! I'm guessing boy by skull theory!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Would anyone mind guessing the gender if mine? Dunno how the nub theory works.


----------



## SweetPea0903

According to the skull theory it seems to be girl for mine.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on scan, cute!


----------



## PerpetualMama

SweetPea0903 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry pic so big. Posted from my kindle.
> 
> wish I'd opted for a 12 week scan. My only pics (s)he still looks like a peanut
> 
> congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! The only reason why I got another scan is because I opted for the Sequential Screening... Didn't really have worries of there being any problems, but figured if insurance covers it, may as well get another scan out of it. Plus it's good to know for piece of mind.Click to expand...

Insurance does not cover mine fully and each ultrasound will cost me about 300- 400 dollars :/.

Anyone ever try the intelligender gender prediction test? My neice got one and told her shes having a boy. "Supposedly" they're 90% accurate. I considered it just for fun, but have decided not to buy one because of the cost, and my 18-20 week scan is next month, plus if DH sees boy and then the scan says girl he will be even more disappointed than if he hadn't gotten his hopes up. I don't want to cause any negative feeling towards LO because she doesn't have a penis. (Could be a boy, but just in case).


----------



## PerpetualMama

Best step mum said:


> Can someone please give me some advice, every now and then I get an itching feeling inside my belly - as if something is scratching me. Is this just another stretching feeling or is this the start of feeling little one move? I was 15 weeks on sunday.

My best guess is that it's your little one moving. Some of the feelings you get are really odd when baby moves. 15 weeks is the right time frame. I've had 5 kids already and felt my first official KICK with this one last night. Felt like someone flicked my belly from the inside. I also felt little bubbles and flutters earlier in the week. Can't wait til the kicks are more frequent!! :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, I booked my private gender scan! I have it on 05/09/12. I SO excited, I'm taking my OH, my mum <3 and his mum (as he wants to). Can't wait!
xoxox


----------



## MileyMamma

Lovely scans ladies glad all is well with your little ones :)

I booked my gender scan today for the 5th of September I'm so excited to find out pink or blue, Is anyone else as impatient as me and finding out at 16 weeks? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just catching up on last nights growing children- autism xx


----------



## embo216

Nope Im finding out too! On the 25th of August!! I'm super excited, its the day before my birthday so a little present for me. 

I'm really really really craving stilton :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, embo, that sucks. :( I really wanted brie when I was out in France at 7 weeks!


----------



## MileyMamma

embo216 said:


> Nope Im finding out too! On the 25th of August!! I'm super excited, its the day before my birthday so a little present for me.
> 
> I'm really really really craving stilton :cry:


I cant wait to find out!! do you have a preference? I have a thong for chicken and fruit atm, but not together! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg Em, all I want to eat today is cheese! lol


----------



## Rota

Back from scan :D just waiting for phone to charge so i can post my scan pics. Bump kept laying on its front so the midwife had to keep proding (ouch) and we had a lovely long scan, 35 mins in total! The measurements she eventually got put us forward by a week but i argued the toss as babies in both our families are long and big (DD was 9.14) so this one may be a big bump as well. She agreed with me and kept me with my due date of 22/02/13.
Ive got to see the consultant next week due to my high bmi, previous postnatal depression and previous c section. But good news, ive lost 3kg, Bad news is that because im on certain medications baby will have to stay in HDU for 3-4 days after birth which is going to be hard as i really want to breast feed and bond with this baby. I had such issues with DD due to c section,PND and not being able to move/breast feed or care for DD.


----------



## embo216

cheeeeeese!! 

Sorry, excuse the outburst :lol: 

MileyMamma, a tiny bit more of me would like a girl so I can dress her all girlie and lovely, but then I think a little friend for my son would be nice, he gets a bit bossed around by his big Sister so I think he'd like a buddy :)


----------



## embo216

Rota said:


> Back from scan :D just waiting for phone to charge so i can post my scan pics. Bump kept laying on its front so the midwife had to keep proding (ouch) and we had a lovely long scan, 35 mins in total! The measurements she eventually got put us forward by a week but i argued the toss as babies in both our families are long and big (DD was 9.14) so this one may be a big bump as well. She agreed with me and kept me with my due date of 22/02/13.
> Ive got to see the consultant next week due to my high bmi, previous postnatal depression and previous c section. But good news, ive lost 3kg, Bad news is that because im on certain medications baby will have to stay in HDU for 3-4 days after birth which is going to be hard as i really want to breast feed and bond with this baby. I had such issues with DD due to c section,PND and not being able to move/breast feed or care for DD.

:happydance::happydance: So happy the scan went well, you've been on my mind!

I too have always had to see the consultant due to high bmi :( Its always so pointless for me:shrug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

PerpetualMama said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry pic so big. Posted from my kindle.
> 
> wish I'd opted for a 12 week scan. My only pics (s)he still looks like a peanut
> 
> congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! The only reason why I got another scan is because I opted for the Sequential Screening... Didn't really have worries of there being any problems, but figured if insurance covers it, may as well get another scan out of it. Plus it's good to know for piece of mind.Click to expand...
> 
> Insurance does not cover mine fully and each ultrasound will cost me about 300- 400 dollars :/.
> 
> Anyone ever try the intelligender gender prediction test? My neice got one and told her shes having a boy. "Supposedly" they're 90% accurate. I considered it just for fun, but have decided not to buy one because of the cost, and my 18-20 week scan is next month, plus if DH sees boy and then the scan says girl he will be even more disappointed than if he hadn't gotten his hopes up. I don't want to cause any negative feeling towards LO because she doesn't have a penis. (Could be a boy, but just in case).Click to expand...

Hey! Im giving one away on my blog https://saving4five.com/2012/07/intelligender-review-and-giveaway.html 

Also if you get them off ebay they are only like $20 :) I've done two and I think they are both boys results but I am hopping the second one is really a girl result lol


----------



## Vegan mum

So nice to see and hear about all your scans :winkwink:

15 weeks today! I've downloaded the babyscopeapp yesterday but haven't managed to find baby yet. My heartbeat I get quite clear in my tummy though! They do recommend for 3rd trimester but I had to try :haha:
Will keep going to see how soon it's possible to pick up with an app! Very cool :happydance:


----------



## Rota

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/chixiethepixie/140812b.jpg

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/chixiethepixie/140712a.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Such cute pictures!

I have to see consultant too because of GBS and because both my previous pregnancy's I measured small - but they were both a good weight!! 

Me and Matthew just munched our way through a whole block of cathedral city cheese with apple slices. I still want a bacon and brie sarnie though haha


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely pic rota- I'm guessing pink!


----------



## tntrying22

I forgot to ask this but does anyone have any guesses based on skull theory for my scan?? So hard for me to tell...
 



Attached Files:







12wk3d ultrasound.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tntrying22

Rota said:


> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/chixiethepixie/140812b.jpg
> 
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/chixiethepixie/140712a.jpg

See I'd guess pink here - seems very obviously a nice flat forehead :)


----------



## Lindylou

How does the skull theory work?


----------



## PerpetualMama

MileyMamma said:


> Lovely scans ladies glad all is well with your little ones :)
> 
> I booked my gender scan today for the 5th of September I'm so excited to find out pink or blue, Is anyone else as impatient as me and finding out at 16 weeks? X

I have to wait for 18-20 week scan for gender check if baby cooperates. I cannot WAIT! then at the same time I am nostalgic for the days when I used to wait til birth to find out...


----------



## Serafina83

I really wanted to wait till baby was born out what we are having but have changed my mind now and can't wait till my 20 weeks scan to find out what it is. Not even had my dating scan yet though!


----------



## PerpetualMama

beautiful scans ladies! :happydance: loving the good news!
Rota!! So glad bump is thriving and you seem to be doing better. I was worried about you :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> How does the skull theory work?

https://cdn.blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/files/2012/01/skull1.jpg

That was the link I found to explain it. I think basically the hint is in the forehead shape...


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks tntrying- it's fun to guess!


----------



## babydreams85

Rota and TN, I think you BOTH have little girls! :happydance:

Rota your baba looks a lot like mine...they have the same head shape and little nose. My little one:


I think we're having a little girl...but watch me be COMPLETELY wrong! LOL


----------



## babydreams85

PerpetualMama said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry pic so big. Posted from my kindle.
> 
> wish I'd opted for a 12 week scan. My only pics (s)he still looks like a peanut
> 
> congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! The only reason why I got another scan is because I opted for the Sequential Screening... Didn't really have worries of there being any problems, but figured if insurance covers it, may as well get another scan out of it. Plus it's good to know for piece of mind.Click to expand...
> 
> Insurance does not cover mine fully and each ultrasound will cost me about 300- 400 dollars :/.
> 
> Anyone ever try the intelligender gender prediction test? My neice got one and told her shes having a boy. "Supposedly" they're 90% accurate. I considered it just for fun, but have decided not to buy one because of the cost, and my 18-20 week scan is next month, plus if DH sees boy and then the scan says girl he will be even more disappointed than if he hadn't gotten his hopes up. I don't want to cause any negative feeling towards LO because she doesn't have a penis. (Could be a boy, but just in case).Click to expand...

Aww, thought about doing it, but the website says you can't use it if you're on progesterone. :(


----------



## babydreams85

MileyMamma said:


> Lovely scans ladies glad all is well with your little ones :)
> 
> I booked my gender scan today for the 5th of September I'm so excited to find out pink or blue, Is anyone else as impatient as me and finding out at 16 weeks? X

Definitely! We are finding out at 15+1!!! LOL Was going to schedule for 16 weeks but when I called the 3D ultrasound clinic they told me their sonographer is gone in my 16th week. She assured me they would be able to tell just as accurately at 15 weeks, so I'm really hoping that's correct. Unless it's extremely obvious I may not buy pink or blue until my anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks!!!


----------



## fides

MileyMamma said:


> I booked my gender scan today for the 5th of September I'm so excited to find out pink or blue, Is anyone else as impatient as me and finding out at 16 weeks? X

yes!!! this Saturday!!! :happydance:


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scans ladies glad all is well with your little ones :)
> 
> I booked my gender scan today for the 5th of September I'm so excited to find out pink or blue, Is anyone else as impatient as me and finding out at 16 weeks? X
> 
> Definitely! We are finding out at 15+1!!! LOL Was going to schedule for 16 weeks but when I called the 3D ultrasound clinic they told me their sonographer is gone in my 16th week. She assured me they would be able to tell just as accurately at 15 weeks, so I'm really hoping that's correct. Unless it's extremely obvious I may not buy pink or blue until my anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks!!!Click to expand...

same here - won't buy pink if it's a girl until the official 20 week scan, just in case it's another boy and bits just haven't dropped yet...


----------



## Jembug

Lovely scan pics ladies! 

I've booked a gender scan for this Sunday morning!!! Eeeek. I've not told anyone, apart from you guys..... I'm too impatient to wait until 20 weeks and I just feel that this can be my present to myself. Shaun wouldn't understand the need to find out early...
I think it's a boy and after two little girls I know my husband world like an obviously healthy baby but a boy?? I on the other hand really don't mind.

Are we all done with scans? Anyone else still waiting? Xx


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scans ladies glad all is well with your little ones :)
> 
> I booked my gender scan today for the 5th of September I'm so excited to find out pink or blue, Is anyone else as impatient as me and finding out at 16 weeks? X
> 
> Definitely! We are finding out at 15+1!!! LOL Was going to schedule for 16 weeks but when I called the 3D ultrasound clinic they told me their sonographer is gone in my 16th week. She assured me they would be able to tell just as accurately at 15 weeks, so I'm really hoping that's correct. Unless it's extremely obvious I may not buy pink or blue until my anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> same here - won't buy pink if it's a girl until the official 20 week scan, just in case it's another boy and bits just haven't dropped yet...Click to expand...

Would be awful if they said girl and you went out and bought lots of "girly" baby items, only to find out later it's a little boy!!! :wacko: Seems like usually you hear of early girl predictions that change to boy later on, not as much the other way around.


----------



## babydreams85

Is anyone else getting random sharp pains? Sometimes I will have it happen several times in an hour, and then won't have any for days. I'm assuming this is round ligament/stretching because baby's heartbeat is still strong on my doppler and I've had no bleeding, but they are a little scary because some of them really hurt!


----------



## hollyw79

I've had some stronger stretching type pains too! My OB assures me it's normal.. some of them hurt enough to stop me in my tracks walking! :hugs: I'm sure it's ok hun!


----------



## Jembug

I was coughing earlier and is hurt all across my the bottom of tummy. I put it down to stretching pains? X


----------



## Mom To 2

babydreams85 said:


> Is anyone else getting random sharp pains? Sometimes I will have it happen several times in an hour, and then won't have any for days. I'm assuming this is round ligament/stretching because baby's heartbeat is still strong on my doppler and I've had no bleeding, but they are a little scary because some of them really hurt!

Yes! I am also. They are very random when it happens. I had figured it was normal but happy to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Lindylou

I was lying flat on my tummy last night in bed and felt some strange little movements- might have just been wind :D but in so hoping it was the start if feeling little baby flutters !


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm getting the random sharp pains sometimes too. They're not so bad as to make me double over, but they make me say, "Ow!" every time. I put it down to stretching pains or Baby kicking my cervix! Hehe! :D

Also, if I'm not prepared, when I sneeze, my whole abdomen/uterus area really hurts! Again, I put it down to stretching pains. I have to brace myself every time I sneeze now, just in case!


----------



## GlitterandBug

My fear is being told one gender and it actually being the other so we've got the private gender scan on the 3rd then will wait for 'confirmation' at the anomaly scan...if they're different then uh-oh!! :wacko:

Can't wait to find out tho!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm getting the random sharp pains sometimes too. They're not so bad as to make me double over, but they make me say, "Ow!" every time. I put it down to stretching pains or Baby kicking my cervix! Hehe! :D
> 
> Also, if I'm not prepared, when I sneeze, my whole abdomen/uterus area really hurts! Again, I put it down to stretching pains. I have to brace myself every time I sneeze now, just in case!

i HATE sneezing atm the pain makes my eyes water if im laying down i pull my legs up and it stops it but when out and about it bloody hurts, im on magnesium tablets to help the pains


----------



## embo216

ooh I'm an orange today :)

Had quite a emotional night with beanie, I had a nice warm bath and had a little talk to it, then after that I thought I'd finally try to find it properly on the doppler. I found it straight away! I even recorded a video of it on my phone :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, sorry i've been MIA for a while. 

I'm so glad others are experiencing the stretching pain. Sometimes I feel like I've done a million sit ups and my stomach just aches! Thought it's too early for round ligament pain tho...

I've got to be honest, I'm not enjoying pregnancy right now. I'm not sure why, but I'm feeling down... partly about my body changing (just look fat rather than pregnant). And my poor DH, I haven't wanted him near me for the whole pregnancy thus far. Not sure how to get myself out of this funk. I'm hoping when I start looking truly pregnant and can feel the baby moving I'll feel a bit better...

On the plus side, I'm 13 weeks! Woo woo! I'm classing it as second trimester for sure :)


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, sorry i've been MIA for a while.
> 
> I'm so glad others are experiencing the stretching pain. Sometimes I feel like I've done a million sit ups and my stomach just aches! Thought it's too early for round ligament pain tho...
> 
> I've got to be honest, I'm not enjoying pregnancy right now. I'm not sure why, but I'm feeling down... partly about my body changing (just look fat rather than pregnant). And my poor DH, I haven't wanted him near me for the whole pregnancy thus far. Not sure how to get myself out of this funk. I'm hoping when I start looking truly pregnant and can feel the baby moving I'll feel a bit better...
> 
> On the plus side, I'm 13 weeks! Woo woo! I'm classing it as second trimester for sure :)

Congrats on the 13 weeks :flower:

I was feeling down a couple of weeks ago when I was starting to look fat rather than pregnant, I have never carried any weight in my life so this is all new to me! I said to my OH about it and he just said to keep remembering that you are not fat - that there is a baby growing inside. Everytime I look in the mirror now I just think of the baby and how it is growing and that my body is changing for a reason.

My negative for today is that dark chocolate causes heartburn - one of the men in work brought in a box of black magic - I LOVE dark chocolate - I only had 1 chocolate and I am in really bad rain with heartburn now. I took rennies, but I may as well have eaten sweets. Ah well, only 1 hr of work left today, I have a hospital appointment this afternoon, my 16 week appt (even though im only 15 weeks) so I will let you all know how it goes :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

My scan was yesterday and my dates were spot on :happydance: Was less than impressed with the scan photo so can't wait for 20 week scan now on the 3rd october so that I can see my little lovebug again and hopefully find out the gender :) xxx


----------



## gflady

Best step mum said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry i've been MIA for a while.
> 
> I'm so glad others are experiencing the stretching pain. Sometimes I feel like I've done a million sit ups and my stomach just aches! Thought it's too early for round ligament pain tho...
> 
> I've got to be honest, I'm not enjoying pregnancy right now. I'm not sure why, but I'm feeling down... partly about my body changing (just look fat rather than pregnant). And my poor DH, I haven't wanted him near me for the whole pregnancy thus far. Not sure how to get myself out of this funk. I'm hoping when I start looking truly pregnant and can feel the baby moving I'll feel a bit better...
> 
> On the plus side, I'm 13 weeks! Woo woo! I'm classing it as second trimester for sure :)
> 
> Congrats on the 13 weeks :flower:
> 
> I was feeling down a couple of weeks ago when I was starting to look fat rather than pregnant, I have never carried any weight in my life so this is all new to me! I said to my OH about it and he just said to keep remembering that you are not fat - that there is a baby growing inside. Everytime I look in the mirror now I just think of the baby and how it is growing and that my body is changing for a reason.
> 
> My negative for today is that dark chocolate causes heartburn - one of the men in work brought in a box of black magic - I LOVE dark chocolate - I only had 1 chocolate and I am in really bad rain with heartburn now. I took rennies, but I may as well have eaten sweets. Ah well, only 1 hr of work left today, I have a hospital appointment this afternoon, my 16 week appt (even though im only 15 weeks) so I will let you all know how it goes :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Best Step Mum. I'm not used to carrying weight either. I think I'll have to keep reminding myself that my body's changing because I'm carrying a baby (still can't get my head around that!). 

Darn heartburn! I've started getting it this last couple of days too, after decaf coffee and chocolate :( Gaviscon liquid is amazing for heartburn. xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, gflady, I hope you feel better soon. I was really down when I was experiencing hyperemesis a few weeks ago. It was horrible. :( Poor DH didn't know what to do or say, so I just told him to be positive about the future and to talk to me about our little baby, and when he/she is here. That really helped. :)

Sex-wise, I think my libido has petered out a bit too, though I don't necessarily refuse DH. But then, I don't initiate. :shrug:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 13 wks gf and 15 wks embo!
Congrats on the scan yesterday smiley.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Woo hoo... I'm a peach! I think I too will consider this second tri.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

SweetPea0903 said:


> Woo hoo... I'm a peach! I think I too will consider this second tri.

Happy 13 wks!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, congrats to you all. I'm due on the 18th Feb, is it ok if I join your group? x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to you all. I'm due on the 18th Feb, is it ok if I join your group? x

Welcome and congrats.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## fides

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to you all. I'm due on the 18th Feb, is it ok if I join your group? x

welcome!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Welcome jojo1972. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome.

Hi evevryone xx


----------



## tntrying22

welcome jojo! 

mrs, yes on the sneezing omg! if i am in the wrong position like laying flat my whole abdomen is like OWWW.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have been getting stretching pains too, especially if I stand up too quick!

We have 3 girls names that we love. S, I or K hehe. We still dont have a boys name as OH now dislikes the one we did have grrr. I think baby is a boy too!


----------



## MileyMamma

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to you all. I'm due on the 18th Feb, is it ok if I join your group? x

Hiya and welcome :) we share a due date x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Those pains hurt so bad when I sneeze. When it first happened I was like omg... Called my mom and was like omg idk what happened. Should I call the doctor? She laughed and was like get used to it. Hahaha.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> Those pains hurt so bad when I sneeze. When it first happened I was like omg... Called my mom and was like omg idk what happened. Should I call the doctor? She laughed and was like get used to it. Hahaha.

thats what my mum was like with me same as this morn when i said i couldnt sleep last night due to sore back and keep getting cervix pain all she did was laugh and say" haha theres worse to come":shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I hate that they know more than us. Haha!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> I hate that they know more than us. Haha!

me too lol im dreading the pains of labour :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Labour is fine and its the best bit as you meet baby :D


----------



## magrace

Hi ladies, Has anyone had a 3D ultrasound, thinking of getting one this week to determine he sex.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

magrace said:


> Hi ladies, Has anyone had a 3D ultrasound, thinking of getting one this week to determine he sex.

i want one but no spare cash for it atm so hopeing to have one around 30 weeks instead:shrug:


----------



## Jembug

My baby bond scan is on Sunday/ know it's 3d but not sure I'd they will show me baby in 3d? Not sure I want to see because I saw my friends one at 22 weeks and although lovely the baby's skull had holes in and the ears were not formed yet... He came out perfect but it kinda scared me, dont think out 16 weeks babies will look like the end result.

Welcome Jo Jo.

Best step is your due date the same? Just remember we were the same, although I'm now 2nd Feb. I also had my midwife this were and she found the heartbeat straight away.

Still not felt any flutters!!! Defo sure I'm having a last boy, sunday will tell?
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Jembug

Excuse my mistakes, lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep getting a odd feeling/ache in my leg almost feels like crawling under the skin:shrug:


----------



## orangefish

I'm due the 15th


----------



## Rota

Owie!! Sneezed at work and thought i had ripped myself in half. I had pulling from one of my c section scar to the other end. 

We announced it on facebook last night as everyone in the hospital seemed to know about the pregnancy anyways.

Ive got another pregnancy risk assessment tonight or tomorrow (depending on the shift) but im back doing normal duties but ive said to everyone that i am not pushing/moving beds unless it is an emergency ie cardiac arrest.

Im soooooo hungry right now, just polished off jacket potato and beans nom nom nom! I could eat that all over again. Im dreading speaking to the consultant as i know exactly what she is going to say about the dangers of being big, not being a good role model for my children or for my patients. But you know what, my blood pressure is fine (apart from work related stress flutters), i eat a varied diet and my family and my patients love me. Im not going to give myself something else to stress over and worry about food, ive got more than enough stress in my life without food being added :D

but yay 13 weeks tomorrow!!! I shall head over to the second tri boards :D Gotta head back to the floor now.


----------



## munchkinlove

Our sono went great!!! everything is accounted for and everything looked good!!! they put me ahead from 12 +5 to 13+1 but im just going to leave my ticker the same for now...my due date is still the same. It was amazing to see it moving it was doing flips and kicking the whole time heart beat was in the 140's and nice and strong!!!
We are both thinking its a boy based on the head....i guess we will find out in 7 weeks!!:cloud9:
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/F4A5130B-FA8E-4017-8E35-D1D11E228553-14794-0000166164F75128.jpg
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/DCBE4D34-4290-436C-BA55-75BCA0835CC9-14794-000016617866107B.jpg


----------



## tntrying22

orangefish said:


> I'm due the 15th

Welcome!!

Munchkin I think boy too! Nice scans!!


----------



## jojo1972

I had a 3D sexing scan with my last baby and have to admit that at 16+5 he looked pretty alien. I'm having another this time, purely to find out for sure what I'm having :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Callum7.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MileyMamma

magrace said:


> Hi ladies, Has anyone had a 3D ultrasound, thinking of getting one this week to determine he sex.

Mine is all booked for the 5th or sept at 6.30pm, had one at 28 weeks with my little girl but too impatient to find out the sex this time! :)


----------



## Beckzter

WhisperOfHope said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Those pains hurt so bad when I sneeze. When it first happened I was like omg... Called my mom and was like omg idk what happened. Should I call the doctor? She laughed and was like get used to it. Hahaha.
> 
> thats what my mum was like with me same as this morn when i said i couldnt sleep last night due to sore back and keep getting cervix pain all she did was laugh and say" haha theres worse to come":shrug:Click to expand...

I'm struggling to sleep full stop at the moment. I go to bed exhausted and lay away for hours then when I do sleep its for around 2 hours then I'm awake, get to to pee then awake for around 45 mins then settle down and cycle repeats. I'm sure this is contributing towards m headaches, does anyone else suffer with sleep at the moment? It doesn't help that it's so blumming hot as well :(


----------



## Lindylou

Munchkin- I thought flat forehead was a girl and rounded a boy? I have no idea :) 
I'd guess girl!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Welcome OrangeFish! Glad to see you came over! :)


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> My baby bond scan is on Sunday/ know it's 3d but not sure I'd they will show me baby in 3d? Not sure I want to see because I saw my friends one at 22 weeks and although lovely the baby's skull had holes in and the ears were not formed yet... He came out perfect but it kinda scared me, dont think out 16 weeks babies will look like the end result.
> 
> Welcome Jo Jo.
> 
> Best step is your due date the same? Just remember we were the same, although I'm now 2nd Feb. I also had my midwife this were and she found the heartbeat straight away.
> 
> Still not felt any flutters!!! Defo sure I'm having a last boy, sunday will tell?
> Hope your all ok xx

Hi, yes still 3rd feb. might change after my 20 week scan though. 

Hospital appointment was a waste of time. Didn't even check that baby was still there, just did blood pressure, tested urine and told me my blood results were normal. I had hoped that she would listen for a heartbeat but nope, maybe at the community midwife next friday. 

Here's hoping :winkwink:


----------



## Rota

Beckzter said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Those pains hurt so bad when I sneeze. When it first happened I was like omg... Called my mom and was like omg idk what happened. Should I call the doctor? She laughed and was like get used to it. Hahaha.
> 
> thats what my mum was like with me same as this morn when i said i couldnt sleep last night due to sore back and keep getting cervix pain all she did was laugh and say" haha theres worse to come":shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm struggling to sleep full stop at the moment. I go to bed exhausted and lay away for hours then when I do sleep its for around 2 hours then I'm awake, get to to pee then awake for around 45 mins then settle down and cycle repeats. I'm sure this is contributing towards m headaches, does anyone else suffer with sleep at the moment? It doesn't help that it's so blumming hot as well :(Click to expand...

Really struggling to sleep :( One of our dogs has become super clingy and pounds the door until either we let her in or the door pops open from her huge weight. So ive got her snoring, the weather, needing to pee, unable to get comfy and him fidgeting.

All i want is one nights sleep where im able to get into bed and sleep from 11pm to 6am without waking.:cry:


----------



## fides

welcome, orange!


----------



## Murphy98

Finally...1st scan is tomorrow. I am nervous, excited and most of all relieved I don't have to wait much longer!! 

Praying we'll see a healthy babe :coffee:


----------



## Farida_2013

munchkinlove said:


> Our sono went great!!! everything is accounted for and everything looked good!!! they put me ahead from 12 +5 to 13+1 but im just going to leave my ticker the same for now...my due date is still the same. It was amazing to see it moving it was doing flips and kicking the whole time heart beat was in the 140's and nice and strong!!!
> We are both thinking its a boy based on the head....i guess we will find out in 7 weeks!!:cloud9:
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/F4A5130B-FA8E-4017-8E35-D1D11E228553-14794-0000166164F75128.jpg
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/DCBE4D34-4290-436C-BA55-75BCA0835CC9-14794-000016617866107B.jpg

Oh wow what a beautiful scan!!!! Look at the little one sucking his/her thumb awwww hehe



Rota said:


> Beckzter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Those pains hurt so bad when I sneeze. When it first happened I was like omg... Called my mom and was like omg idk what happened. Should I call the doctor? She laughed and was like get used to it. Hahaha.
> 
> thats what my mum was like with me same as this morn when i said i couldnt sleep last night due to sore back and keep getting cervix pain all she did was laugh and say" haha theres worse to come":shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm struggling to sleep full stop at the moment. I go to bed exhausted and lay away for hours then when I do sleep its for around 2 hours then I'm awake, get to to pee then awake for around 45 mins then settle down and cycle repeats. I'm sure this is contributing towards m headaches, does anyone else suffer with sleep at the moment? It doesn't help that it's so blumming hot as well :(Click to expand...
> 
> Really struggling to sleep :( One of our dogs has become super clingy and pounds the door until either we let her in or the door pops open from her huge weight. So ive got her snoring, the weather, needing to pee, unable to get comfy and him fidgeting.
> 
> All i want is one nights sleep where im able to get into bed and sleep from 11pm to 6am without waking.:cry:Click to expand...

Oh bless you :( I know how you feel, I can't sleep either!
I really hope you get to sleep soon sweety, have you tried distracting your doggy with a bone (until you fall asleep hehe)



Murphy98 said:


> Finally...1st scan is tomorrow. I am nervous, excited and most of all relieved I don't have to wait much longer!!
> 
> Praying we'll see a healthy babe :coffee:


ooo good luck! I am sure it will go great!


----------



## babydreams85

munchkinlove said:


> Our sono went great!!! everything is accounted for and everything looked good!!! they put me ahead from 12 +5 to 13+1 but im just going to leave my ticker the same for now...my due date is still the same. It was amazing to see it moving it was doing flips and kicking the whole time heart beat was in the 140's and nice and strong!!!
> We are both thinking its a boy based on the head....i guess we will find out in 7 weeks!!:cloud9:
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/F4A5130B-FA8E-4017-8E35-D1D11E228553-14794-0000166164F75128.jpg
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/DCBE4D34-4290-436C-BA55-75BCA0835CC9-14794-000016617866107B.jpg

Beautiful scan pics!! They are so clear--did you have to have a full bladder when you went for yours? 

I actually think that's a girly head, flat forehead. By the skull theory the girls have the flatter foreheads and boys are more sloped:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, I thought it was the other way around. Thanks for the diagram! My scans look like a boy then, at the moment!

Munchkinlove, that's a great scan! Very clear. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hmm skull theory seems wrong for my other 2s scan pics!

I had a miserable day yesterday and feel at the chubby but dont look pregnant stage!


----------



## munchkinlove

Thanks everyone I guess we will see in 7 weeks what it is!!!! I didn't have a full bladder when I had it done...and I still got great pics!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just had a letter about having my MMR at the hospital after the birth as I am not immune to rubella!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck today Murphy.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Absolutely beautiful scan pics munchkin.


----------



## tntrying22

I can't sleep either. I don't think I have slept straight through since about 2 days before I found out I was pregnant. I wake up to pee at least once and the other times its hubs snoring or who knows what. I wake up at least 4 times though! No bueno but I guess we better get used to it!

Yah now I am thinking girl munchkin. its easier to look at the diagram next to the pic!

Good luck on scans today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dreamt I was having a boy again! 5th boy dream now haha. 

Also, why does nowhere sell a good range of unisex clothes?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Where have you been looking, hun? I'm eager to find a good range. You'll only need a few bits, and then people will be buying blue/pink for LO. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Had a small bleed this morning :( rsting up now, if it starts up again I am going to phone the MW, it was a barely there bleed so didn't want to pester her about it as I heard bubs on the doppler x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hope your ok and get rest, wriggler xxx

I have looked asda, next, mothercare and babies r us so far! I know we will find out the sex but I want to buy baby stuff nowwwww lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

When we couldn't find out with Bethany I really struggled to find nice unisex clothes, I had a right hissy fit :rofl:

I think it might have been how stressed I am recently, I have a stonking cold, SPD, a child who thinks sleep is for the weak, neighbors who think said child is the devil and just eeeuuuurrrggghhhhh. Hopefully things will calm down soon x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ugh nasty neighbours :( wish people would mind there own.

Dread to think what ours think of us as we moved in just as mine finished school for the summer holidays haha x


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler, try to get some good rest! Sounds like you are under a lot of stress right now for sure and that's probably what caused the spotting. My mom was under loads of stress when she was pregnant with both my sister and I, and she had spotting random times throughout her pregnancies. Take care of yourself and get hubby to watch your little ones for a few hours while you have some "you" time! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## babydreams85

Yippee I'm a peach! Think I'm moving up to 2nd tri today!


----------



## babydreams85

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dreamt I was having a boy again! 5th boy dream now haha.
> 
> Also, why does nowhere sell a good range of unisex clothes?

Not everyone cares for these but I've noticed that the "character" baby clothes (like Winnie the Pooh) have a lot of unisex items. I love Pooh so I already have several unisex outfits with him and Tigger. :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 13 weeks :happydance:

OH is rubbish with the kids, he gets them all worked up then I have to calm them down :rofl: I think he forgets that calm play exists :rofl: They are going to my mums for the night on the 20th, a whole night of blissful sleep, I can't wait!!! :happydance:

Our neighbors here are far better than the old ones we had, they were mental! We don;t hve much luck with neighbors :dohh:

I really want to buy baby stuff but, I keep changing my mind about what I want. First I want a swing, then I don;t then I want a gorgeous playmat then I don't. I need to make upmy mind so I can shop! x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love winnie the pooh :) I have brought some hungry caterpiller bits :)


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> Happy 13 weeks :happydance:
> 
> OH is rubbish with the kids, he gets them all worked up then I have to calm them down :rofl: I think he forgets that calm play exists :rofl: They are going to my mums for the night on the 20th, a whole night of blissful sleep, I can't wait!!! :happydance:
> 
> Our neighbors here are far better than the old ones we had, they were mental! We don;t hve much luck with neighbors :dohh:
> 
> I really want to buy baby stuff but, I keep changing my mind about what I want. First I want a swing, then I don;t then I want a gorgeous playmat then I don't. I need to make upmy mind so I can shop! x x x

LOL, well that wouldn't help so much then, would it? That will be a nice break for you on the 20th then...just a few more days! 

I completely understand...what is it about being pregnant that keeps you from being able to decide ANYTHING??? :dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow, I must get some Hungry Caterpillar bits! :)


----------



## embo216

I got a mega cute little duck outfit off FB, its way cute, will probably be the only unisex thing I buy as I find out the gender in 8 days :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

The biggest thing that makes me change my mind is space, my lounge is already overrun with kids toys add a moses basket, swing, bouncy chair, playmat etc etc and it will leave no pace for anything else :haha: How can tiny tiny babies take up so much space?! x x x


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> I got a mega cute little duck outfit off FB, its way cute, will probably be the only unisex thing I buy as I find out the gender in 8 days :lol:

Oh yes, duck and frog outfits make great unisex items! Have a couple of those too that are precious. I think the majority of what I have I bought off ebay...all of it new with tags but a huge percentage off retail. I hate shopping but I love finding good buys!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BABY-BOY..._Baby_Girls&hash=item2ec10ab462#ht_500wt_1288

I got this outfit but from Tesco. It says boys but Id dress a girl in that lol love brights and not into pinks/baby blues so much.


----------



## babydreams85

Adorable!!! Well, that's the good thing about buying boy items. You can get away with putting a girl in a boy outfit, but not so much the other way around!! LOL


----------



## Wiggler

Pfft, my son looked gorgeous in his dresses  only kidding :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im lovving next boys stuff :D


----------



## babydreams85

I have already threatened to do that...if it's a boy put a dress on him! LOL DH looked like he was ready to walk out!!!


----------



## future hopes

hi ladies im back. we came back early as the acomadation we were put it was just awfull, covered in mald and mildew dirty and smelly, we hav complained with many others and we did ask to b moved, but as it is the summer holls everywhere was fully booked, so we have asked for a full refund which they have agreed, so we r home now but gonna have lots of days out. went swiming today and we r hoping to go to the zoo tommorow if the weather is ok. were gona go to the seaside on saturday good old western supper mare, as its suppose to b really hot on saturday. so as im back ill show u my scan piccys. ure have to tell me wat sex u think it is. just for fun:thumbup::hugs:
the first pic baby is being cheeky and turned on his back then rolled over, the second pic baby is the rite way round:thumbup:crazy baby:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Aww lovely pictures, I am going to say girl, but I am rubbish at this sort of thing!
Sorry to hear your holiday was lame, You should get more than compensation for having your plans ruined too that's such a let down the company should be ashamed of themselves. Days out is a lovely idea hope you enjoy them and the hot weather :) xxx


----------



## Rota

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh wow, I must get some Hungry Caterpillar bits! :)

Primark had some hungry caterpillar bits :D So did tkmaxx :D

So far ive only bought a few bits. I picked up 7 vests for £3,50 from primarni (last seasons colours of yellow and brown pandas) and a dinosaur blanket as i think dinosaurs rock!! (so does DD) and a yellow AOI bumbino nappy and i have fallen in love with them. Payday next week and im getting more bits.


Cant believe im 13 weeks already, people at work said that they can see a bump but to me i just look fatter as i carry most of my weight on my belly.


----------



## future hopes

MileyMamma said:


> Aww lovely pictures, I am going to say girl, but I am rubbish at this sort of thing!
> Sorry to hear your holiday was lame, You should get more than compensation for having your plans ruined too that's such a let down the company should be ashamed of themselves. Days out is a lovely idea hope you enjoy them and the hot weather :) xxx

thank u babe. yes it was pretty shocking, the complaint has gone to head office now so were just have to c wat happens, b good if we did get compensashion we cud do with a bit of that :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

they sometimes have hungrey caterpiller baby grows and stuff in asda to.:thumbup: i love the hungrey caterpiller :hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:
 

> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Aww lovely pictures, I am going to say girl, but I am rubbish at this sort of thing!
> Sorry to hear your holiday was lame, You should get more than compensation for having your plans ruined too that's such a let down the company should be ashamed of themselves. Days out is a lovely idea hope you enjoy them and the hot weather :) xxx
> 
> thank u babe. yes it was pretty shocking, the complaint has gone to head office now so were just have to c wat happens, b good if we did get compensashion we cud do with a bit of that :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes pay for some baby stuff! I started my pregnancy journal today! now its starting to feel so real that there is actually a small person in there! I love hungry catipillar too! (not sure of spelling lol!) my daughter loves the book!


----------



## future hopes

its just so awesome:flower:


----------



## embo216

Future was it Haven you went too? I love your scan piccies! I think Boy!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

future hopes said:


> hi ladies im back. we came back early as the acomadation we were put it was just awfull, covered in mald and mildew dirty and smelly, we hav complained with many others and we did ask to b moved, but as it is the summer holls everywhere was fully booked, so we have asked for a full refund which they have agreed, so we r home now but gonna have lots of days out. went swiming today and we r hoping to go to the zoo tommorow if the weather is ok. were gona go to the seaside on saturday good old western supper mare, as its suppose to b really hot on saturday. so as im back ill show u my scan piccys. ure have to tell me wat sex u think it is. just for fun:thumbup::hugs:
> View attachment 459999
> View attachment 460001
> the first pic baby is being cheeky and turned on his back then rolled over, the second pic baby is the rite way round:thumbup:crazy baby:haha::haha::haha:

I think it is a little boy :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How do we add journal links to sigs?


----------



## babydreams85

Future, I also think you have a little boy on the way!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dreamt I was having a boy again! 5th boy dream now haha.
> 
> Also, why does nowhere sell a good range of unisex clothes?

I am wondering that too, as it's quite slim pickin's... :(



Wiggler said:


> When we couldn't find out with Bethany I really struggled to find nice unisex clothes, I had a right hissy fit :rofl:
> 
> I think it might have been how stressed I am recently, I have a stonking cold, SPD, a child who thinks sleep is for the weak, neighbors who think said child is the devil and just eeeuuuurrrggghhhhh. Hopefully things will calm down soon x x x

Hmph, do those neighbours have young toddlers? :growlmad:



Midnight_Fairy said:



> How do we add journal links to sigs?

ooo I want to know too!

And Future: Where did you actually go on holiday? And beautiful scan pics hun! I am guessing Girl from the Skull :flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

future: I was thinking girl due to skull theory too. Sorry your vacation was lousy, hope they give you a good refund. I like day trips as a vacation, as long as we decide ahead where we want to go otherwise it's "so...where do you want to go?" "Ugh...I dunno??" :haha:

I am so excited! I just bought 30 maternity pieces for $60 off someone advertisig a yard sale for this Saturday. I e mailed her and asked if I could come by today or tomorrow to check them out since I have to work a few hours Saturday--at the exact time of her yard sale. I feel so good to finally have some clothes that will fit me and I can stop wearing shorts held toether only by the ties! :happydance:


----------



## Murphy98

what a relief! finally saw our bub today - two arms, two legs and a heartbeat :happydance: 

Baby was actively kicking around and hiding from the sonographer giving us the bum rush :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

How to make a text link?
This is one of the most asked questions in the 'Forum Help & Testing Area'. So here is a quick guide

Type the word of phrase you want to link (Example: 'Click here to see my journal').
Highlight the word or phrase by holding down the left mouse button and dragging your cursor over it (just like you would if you were going to copy and paste).
Press the button. (the one than looks like a globe and says insert link when you hover over it)
Copy and paste the URL you want to link to into the box that pops up, and press 'OK'.



Ta-daa, done

C&P from https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/481539-make-text-link.html


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks hun, I will try and do it later (I am not very good with techno stuff!)

Scan today!! Going to cost us 20 just for parking and 2 scan pics!! Just hope all is ok xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope your scan goes well hun.

I'm starving, the only thing we have in that I fancy is lasagne, hmmm a small bit wouldn't be too bad ;) x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm craving lasagne at the moment. :) Well, any and all pasta, really! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I had some for breakfast, I even made up some extra white sauce to put on top, it was sooooooo good :cloud9:

Urgh I feel so ill, OH is off tomorrow which means I can finally go to the docs :( x x x


----------



## embo216

Emma best of luck on your scan babe!


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck with the scan look forward to seeing the pictures :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is anyone else suffering from dizzyness?


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> is anyone else suffering from dizzyness?

Yes, suddenly feel light headed and dizzy, helps if I sit down but it is really annoying!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else suffering from dizzyness?
> 
> Yes, suddenly feel light headed and dizzy, helps if I sit down but it is really annoying!Click to expand...

i just had a lay down got up and feel like the rooms spinning not sure if its the heat or just pregnancy what ever way its not a nice feeling:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

If you get dizzy when you stand up it could be low BP, in case it is always make sure you stand slowly from sitting or laying and if you have to stand for long periods I found fidgeting your legs a bit helps (standing for long periods can make your BP drop) 

I suffered with low BP for years, i would end up collapsing just getting out the bath, or getting out of bed, or standing in queues at the shops, even in a job interveiw :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> If you get dizzy when you stand up it could be low BP, in case it is always make sure you stand slowly from sitting or laying and if you have to stand for long periods I found fidgeting your legs a bit helps (standing for long periods can make your BP drop)
> 
> I suffered with low BP for years, i would end up collapsing just getting out the bath, or getting out of bed, or standing in queues at the shops, even in a job interveiw :rofl:

thank you i get it on and off but today seems constant since it started hubby thinks its the heat 32 atm and that im not drinking enouigh so gonna try drink until im living in the loo:haha: my bp at each time its been checked has been normal:shrug: but i also suffer from dyspraxia what makes me go off balance very easily so the dizzyness gets worse with that too i cant win :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm always getting up too fast (though, it's normal speed for me), feel woozy and see black spots! I have to remind myself to get up slowly now, but often forget. :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooh the downside to having to drink more is the constant need to pee arghhhh! feels like my bladders going to explode


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all, just back from scan xx All looks totally fine but I declined the downs syndrome screening, anyone else not have the screening? Got 3 pics to add later. xxx 

p.s I am dizzy too my BP is 90/60 xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow, why did you decline? Just out of curiosity. :)

When there was a mistake when my blood was taken (and she didn't have the Down's paperwork), the phlebotomist made me feel wrong because she thought I had refused the test. In fact, I had given consent for the test, but I wasn't yet 12 weeks, so the test she was doing was for something completely different. She made me feel really bad because she thought I had refused it! I felt like saying, "Why is it your business, love?!"


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the scan went well hun :)

I declined the screening with my son, not realising it would mean that we would only get a 20 week scan in this area, so I opted for it since then as I want a 12 week scan x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we have opted against the downs test too mostly due to cost as the health insurance don't pay it but there is no history of such things in our families and we are not risk age so doc hasnt pushed it on us


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

She said you still get scan even if you decline (obviously lol since I was there) I declined it ages ago. Didnt see the point really, I had 2 children without the screening as it was not offered then so it never even crossed my mind. My MIL had the screening and got a VERY high risk, spent whole pregnancy worrying and the baby was fine.
I have a son with autism so attend lots of special needs groups, I know of 2 people who have had baby's in the last 2 yrs, had the screenings and all came back clear and they had baby's with down syndrome (who are gorgeous I may add). So, just didn't really feel the need. I would not have had the amniocentesis test following any result anyway so just didn't seem any point in having the first screening really.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Baby was asleep and so relaxed haha takes after dad.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-17 14.34.26.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9









2012-08-17 14.34.59.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wiggler

Awww gorgeous piccies!!!

Yea no scan here at 12 weeks without the screening, I don't care about the results, we would love baby regardless. x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I asked sonographer about nub theory but she said its 50/50??


----------



## Wiggler

Have you got a date for your 20 week scan? x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, lovely scans. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :cloud9::cloud9:

awwww so cute and relaxed, mines always bouncing around hyper!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

27th sept is my next scan xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mine was wriggling around too. The radiographer had to push down really hard to get baby to turn so we could get some good, classic profile pictures. :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

baby did wake up when I coughed and laughed. The Sonographer said they do funny jerky spasms at this stage due to new muscles xx :D so funny when they move when you laugh.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Mine was wriggling around too. The radiographer had to push down really hard to get baby to turn so we could get some good, classic profile pictures. :haha:

im hoping he/she is more behaved at my next scan as hoping to get to see the flava:haha: but so far they havent allowed us a decent photo even when she was pressing and making me cough it was being stubourn and just bouncing around:haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

mrsswaffer said:


> Mine was wriggling around too. The radiographer had to push down really hard to get baby to turn so we could get some good, classic profile pictures. :haha:

We had the same! they pushed really hard and wiggled about as baby was doing head stands in its sleep! I was surprised at how hard they push!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you get to find out what flavour is cooking :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hope you get to find out what flavour is cooking :D

me too im dying to decorate and start buying:haha: plus my mums going nuts not being able to buy anything yet shes convinced im having a boy but wants to wait to get confirmation only 1 month tomoz:happydance:


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! Broke the news officially this morning on Facebook! :happydance:
It was lovely to share it with everyone, but this being number 3 I know not everyone's thrilled. Don't care we're happy and can't wait! 

Hope you're all well and good luck for those who are hoping to find out the sex this weekend. :flower: I'm very jealous but rather safe some money now. Only 5ish weeks to go for us anyways x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vegan mum said:


> Hi everyone! Broke the news officially this morning on Facebook! :happydance:
> It was lovely to share it with everyone, but this being number 3 I know not everyone's thrilled. Don't care we're happy and can't wait!
> 
> Hope you're all well and good luck for those who are hoping to find out the sex this weekend. :flower: I'm very jealous but rather safe some money now. Only 5ish weeks to go for us anyways x

yep same here, dying to know but like OH said, we wont be buying till hes sold his bike anyway so 5 weeks is waitable x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 27th sept is my next scan xx

Same day as my 20 week scan :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey we can countdown together, what time is yours? Are you finding out the sex?

VM- this is my 3rd too, I dont care what anyone thinks lol


----------



## GlitterandBug

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yey we can countdown together, what time is yours? Are you finding out the sex?
> 
> VM- this is my 3rd too, I dont care what anyone thinks lol

11.20 - what about you? We will be finding out (3rd Sept for that) but because i'm a little bit paranoid i'm waiting til the 27th to 'confirm' (a girl i worked with was told girl, bought everything pink then out popped a little boy - granted the scan wasn't 100% and they told her that but still!). Are you finding out?


----------



## gflady

Hi guys, is anyone else's stomach aching all over? I thought round ligament pain was just in the lower abdomen but mine is aching right up to the bottom of my rib cage. Anyone know if this is normal? I'm short and petite so maybe my body's got a particularly large amount of stretching to do...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Hi guys, is anyone else's stomach aching all over? I thought round ligament pain was just in the lower abdomen but mine is aching right up to the bottom of my rib cage. Anyone know if this is normal? I'm short and petite so maybe my body's got a particularly large amount of stretching to do...

i am hun some days unable to move due to it but docs assured me its all fine


----------



## Vegan mum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yey we can countdown together, what time is yours? Are you finding out the sex?
> 
> VM- this is my 3rd too, I dont care what anyone thinks lol

It's strange though isn't it? With the first it's all excitement and now to some it's clearly 'an accident' which it wasn't it was hubby who said he wanted another :)
I don't really care but I feel sorry for people who can't see the miracle it is! Silly people :growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

GlitterandBug said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> yey we can countdown together, what time is yours? Are you finding out the sex?
> 
> VM- this is my 3rd too, I dont care what anyone thinks lol
> 
> 11.20 - what about you? We will be finding out (3rd Sept for that) but because i'm a little bit paranoid i'm waiting til the 27th to 'confirm' (a girl i worked with was told girl, bought everything pink then out popped a little boy - granted the scan wasn't 100% and they told her that but still!). Are you finding out?Click to expand...

11am and yes finding out :D


----------



## Jessica28

I am team yellow!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ugh why do people think you need 4 bedrooms with 3 kids, the moaning has started!!


----------



## Serafina83

munchkinlove said:


> Our sono went great!!! everything is accounted for and everything looked good!!! they put me ahead from 12 +5 to 13+1 but im just going to leave my ticker the same for now...my due date is still the same. It was amazing to see it moving it was doing flips and kicking the whole time heart beat was in the 140's and nice and strong!!!
> We are both thinking its a boy based on the head....i guess we will find out in 7 weeks!!:cloud9:
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/F4A5130B-FA8E-4017-8E35-D1D11E228553-14794-0000166164F75128.jpg
> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/DCBE4D34-4290-436C-BA55-75BCA0835CC9-14794-000016617866107B.jpg

I immediately thought boy too. Xx


----------



## Serafina83

jojo1972 said:


> I had a 3D sexing scan with my last baby and have to admit that at 16+5 he looked pretty alien. I'm having another this time, purely to find out for sure what I'm having :happydance:

I had one at 20 weeks with my daughter and thought she looked like an alien!!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on the great scan Midnight!!!! Our baby is a lazy one too LOL. He/she was moving at first but then when the sonographer went to take pictures the baby held mostly still except to suck their thumb and wave a couple times. She said, "this is going to be a very well behaved little one...look at how still they are being for me!" HA, yeah right! I think you're having a little boy, based on the skull! Skull theory isn't as accurate as nub theory though. 

I am SO anxious to find out what we're all having!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fides

Vegan mum said:


> It was lovely to share it with everyone, but this being number 3 I know not everyone's thrilled. Don't care we're happy and can't wait!

awwww. so sorry if someone has been less than supportive - every baby is special, no matter their # in the family. :hugs:


----------



## munchkinlove

did our facebook announcement today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is so excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> oooh the downside to having to drink more is the constant need to pee arghhhh! feels like my bladders going to explode

Oh goodness yes, I got a bit worried thinking I had signs of bad sugar levels but then I was like that's stupid, I am always thirsty and I always drink so obviously I need to Pee constantly.. and here I thought that stops in 2nd tri when the uterus moves upwards :cry:



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all, just back from scan xx All looks totally fine but I declined the downs syndrome screening, anyone else not have the screening? Got 3 pics to add later. xxx
> 
> p.s I am dizzy too my BP is 90/60 xxx

I refused my down's screening, the doctor explained that there are factors of risk if they exist we are susceptible. the factors are:
Age (I am 27 so thats not a factor)
The distance of the babys neck is 3mm (its 1.4 so we are way below the risk issue)
My weight and the babys (which is also all fine)
family history (which thank goodness doesnt have down syndrome at all)
And the blood test (which then we decided no need, we would love the baby either way and we are already a very low risk couple)

(Plus the money lol)

oh and yes I am very dizzy even when I am sitting :(



Midnight_Fairy said:


> :cloud9::cloud9:




gflady said:


> Hi guys, is anyone else's stomach aching all over? I thought round ligament pain was just in the lower abdomen but mine is aching right up to the bottom of my rib cage. Anyone know if this is normal? I'm short and petite so maybe my body's got a particularly large amount of stretching to do...

Mine is! And I am quite tall! so :hugs:



Midnight_Fairy said:


> ugh why do people think you need 4 bedrooms with 3 kids, the moaning has started!!

Oh god... seriously? Just concentrate on relaxing your mind and letting stuff like this go in one ear (pass by a smile) then go out the other :) :hugs:



Serafina83 said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> I had a 3D sexing scan with my last baby and have to admit that at 16+5 he looked pretty alien. I'm having another this time, purely to find out for sure what I'm having :happydance:
> 
> I had one at 20 weeks with my daughter and thought she looked like an alien!!Click to expand...

I just had a scan at 14w and my Beany looks like an alien from MArs :(


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck everybody with the gender scans!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks, we have a 3 bedroom house and its a big 3 bed not a small house- not that its anyones business LOL. Baby will be in with us till at least 1yr anyway, both my other 2 slept in my room till they were 1, then I will move babys bed in with DD or DS depending but its not a huge deal? My mum had 3 kids and 3 bedrooms!
Rant aside- we announced on FB too which I was apprehensive about but it got it out the way. My mum is over the moon as this will be grandchild number 6! x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Got my downs risk letter though this morning and 1 in 68,000 so really happy with that.

We have a private scan booked for 16 weeks - it is an early anatomy scan in London. More to do with checking the baby's heart because my brother and SIL lost a baby due to a heart condition and it is playing on my mind - the NHS won't refer us for an NHS scan though :growlmad:

Very exciting to think in just over 3 weeks we might know the gender :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its tooooo hot making me sleepy and dizzy bluh


----------



## tntrying22

Good news on your downs test Amelie!

We live in a three bedroom but this is our first so we have plenty of room :) Not planning to have baby sleep with us too long - just for the first few weeks or so but never done this before so that could change!

Graduating to a lemon tomorrow :happydance:

Feeling much better now! Hubs is happy I am back in action with some housework haha.

I am so ready to start buying and decorating - 18 weeks cant come soon enough!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boooo! It's so hot, and I feel horrible today. :( Got myself a big headache that didn't go away with a nap. I'm trying to drink plenty, but it's hard! Humph!


----------



## fides

munchkinlove said:


> did our facebook announcement today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is so excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!

yay!!!! that's fantastic!!


my first gender scan is TODAY!!! So excited! :happydance: Kept dreaming weird dreams about having an ultrasound last night, but none of the dreams said boy or girl. :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

fides said:


> munchkinlove said:
> 
> 
> did our facebook announcement today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is so excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yay!!!! that's fantastic!!
> 
> 
> my first gender scan is TODAY!!! So excited! :happydance: Kept dreaming weird dreams about having an ultrasound last night, but none of the dreams said boy or girl. :haha:Click to expand...

Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Nixilix

Rank weather! Too hot!!!! Well DD in bed do time to relax :)


----------



## Vegan mum

Fides! I've been stalking the whole dag to hear and now I realise you're in the US! :dohh:
What time is it? Can't wait to hear, you're the first of us to find out hun! :wohoo:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Any news on gender? 

We do actually have 4 bedrooms but we use one as an office. Both my kids never had sleeping problems after staying in with me so long, they actually sleep better than all kids I know so fingers crossed 3rd time lucky haha.


----------



## Vegan mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> its tooooo hot making me sleepy and dizzy bluh




Midnight_Fairy said:


> Any news on gender?
> 
> We do actually have 4 bedrooms but we use one as an office. Both my kids never had sleeping problems after staying in with me so long, they actually sleep better than all kids I know so fingers crossed 3rd time lucky haha.


We are in a 3 bedroom but our room is where the office was. And we too had our kids with us until 10-11 months old and they're both fantastic sleepers! Also better than anyone else's I know. Here's hoping for both our 3rds filling that trend :winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

Ochies :cry: my SPD has gone into overdrive, I had to walk over 3 miles today to get Dylan to A&E and back and I can't move now, worth it to make sure my ickle boy is OK, but it hurts so much :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Ochies :cry: my SPD has gone into overdrive, I had to walk over 3 miles today to get Dylan to A&E and back and I can't move now, worth it to make sure my ickle boy is OK, but it hurts so much :cry:

oh bless you is he ok? xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Ochies :cry: my SPD has gone into overdrive, I had to walk over 3 miles today to get Dylan to A&E and back and I can't move now, worth it to make sure my ickle boy is OK, but it hurts so much :cry:
> 
> oh bless you is he ok? xxClick to expand...

Oh no! :hugs: Wiggler! Hope Dylan is ok too? x


----------



## Lindylou

Hope he is ok wiggler x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wriggler :( are you both ok xxx


----------



## fides

Just got home...


*It's a BOY!!! * 


I'm excited and overwhelmed by the thought of two boys 14-15 months apart! So glad to know, though, and if they had thought girl, i'd have had to wait to see if it really was, so now i'm glad we know. :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe congrats fides!


----------



## fides

Let's see if this works...

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/081812babyno3boyshot.jpg


----------



## Farida_2013

mrsswaffer said:


> Boooo! It's so hot, and I feel horrible today. :( Got myself a big headache that didn't go away with a nap. I'm trying to drink plenty, but it's hard! Humph!

Oh God yes, 40 degrees here its horrible and humid and we dont have ac grrrrr I feel ya



fides said:


> munchkinlove said:
> 
> 
> did our facebook announcement today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone is so excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yay!!!! that's fantastic!!
> 
> 
> my first gender scan is TODAY!!! So excited! :happydance: Kept dreaming weird dreams about having an ultrasound last night, but none of the dreams said boy or girl. :haha:Click to expand...

oooooooooooooooo I dreamt I had a boy! Is dreaming about Gender that common? :D



Wiggler said:


> Ochies :cry: my SPD has gone into overdrive, I had to walk over 3 miles today to get Dylan to A&E and back and I can't move now, worth it to make sure my ickle boy is OK, but it hurts so much :cry:

Oh poor sweety :( :hugs: How is your angel?? 



fides said:


> Just got home...
> 
> 
> *It's a BOY!!! *
> 
> 
> I'm excited and overwhelmed by the thought of two boys 14-15 months apart! So glad to know, though, and if they had thought girl, i'd have had to wait to see if it really was, so now i'm glad we know. :)

CONGRATS!!! hehehe 



fides said:


> Let's see if this works...
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/081812babyno3boyshot.jpg

Awwwww look at the tiny thing hehehehe!


----------



## Jessica28

Awesome! any names in mind?


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, he is fine, he got a bit distracted when opening the big heavy sprung gate at the park and it swung back and hit him in the head, he had a HUGE lump and is getting quite an impressive bruise this morning, NHS told us to take him to A&E just to be on the safe side. He is such a brave little guy :)

Fides - Congrats on team blue!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on team Blue Fides! It'll be great having brothers so close in age x


----------



## Vegan mum

Yay Fides! CONGRATULATIONS! :wohoo: It's lovely that they'll get to grow up so close as brothers :) I think allot of us are having boys! I'm pretty sure I'm having another boy! What an awesome scan pic you can see a little face :thumbup:

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, fides, that's great. My brother and I are 14 months apart (I'm the eldest), and get on like best friends. :)


----------



## Jembug

Wiggler glad your boy is better.

Congrats fides!

I did write a massive post out yesterday but it didn't post.
Anyways, hope your all ok? It's too hot for my girlies at night but the days are fun, lots o garden family time.

I'm off for my gender scan in three hours, eeeeeek. I think it's a boy?????
X


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for boy fides!

Good luck with gender scans today


----------



## GlitterandBug

Fides - CONGRATS on your blue bump!! 

Wiggler - glad he's ok, poor thing.

Jembug - good luck with your scan!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I can't believe some of us are having gender scans! I only just had my 12 week scan last week! :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mine's not for another 2 weeks (time can't go fast enough!!) :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not having a gender scan early, I am just waiting till 20week scan, its only a month away :)

Congrats on team Blue!


----------



## mrsswaffer

We're not finding out the gender, so my next scan will be at 20 weeks. That's just under 2 months away. :)


----------



## Jembug

I'm having a perfect, healthy little girl!!!! Oh my, so thought it was a boy! I'm just amazed, she looked beautiful and was sucking her thumb. I'm complete :)
Poor husband though, four girls under his roof, ha ha ha xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jembug said:


> I'm having a perfect, healthy little girl!!!! Oh my, so thought it was a boy! I'm just amazed, she looked beautiful and was sucking her thumb. I'm complete :)
> Poor husband though, four girls under his roof, ha ha ha xx

Amazing news!! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awww congrats on team blue my scans at 19+1 hopefully findout sex then lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> I'm having a perfect, healthy little girl!!!! Oh my, so thought it was a boy! I'm just amazed, she looked beautiful and was sucking her thumb. I'm complete :)
> Poor husband though, four girls under his roof, ha ha ha xx

awww 3 little girlies:cloud9: my dad used to say even the cats got pmt hes outnumberd:haha:


----------



## Vegan mum

Woohoo! So we've got a girl and a boy lovebug :wohoo:

Congratulations jem x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Jembug said:


> I'm having a perfect, healthy little girl!!!! Oh my, so thought it was a boy! I'm just amazed, she looked beautiful and was sucking her thumb. I'm complete :)
> Poor husband though, four girls under his roof, ha ha ha xx

Congrats!


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats fides and jembug! Lovely news. Xx


----------



## ayclobes

I won't know what this baby is until mid to end of september..im hoping maybe a little before that though. I have a feeling this baby is a boy though. DH is hoping i'm right, and i'm hoping im wrong because I am hoping for a girl. Either way we'll be thrilled! We're pushing irish twins though! We're adopting dh's great nephew who's 6mo old now, and he'll turn 1yr 1/31 and we're due 2/13!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on your lil girl xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ayclobes said:


> I won't know what this baby is until mid to end of september..im hoping maybe a little before that though. I have a feeling this baby is a boy though. DH is hoping i'm right, and i'm hoping im wrong because I am hoping for a girl. Either way we'll be thrilled! We're pushing irish twins though! We're adopting dh's great nephew who's 6mo old now, and he'll turn 1yr 1/31 and we're due 2/13!

Awww congrats on the adoption. My Bestie has Irish twins a boy and a girl. They so close it is adorable to see. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## magrace

Im having a little GIRL as well ... i completely was convinced it was a boy!


----------



## GlitterandBug

magrace said:


> Im having a little GIRL as well ... i completely was convinced it was a boy!

Congrats on the pink!


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats girlies on the gender scan, I am do clueless on what my little bumpling is, only 2.5 weeks to go until we find out!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on you girly :D


----------



## Rota

Awww congrats on the pink news :D


Im still wanting to remain team yellow, next scan booked for 11/10/12 eeek!


----------



## GlitterandBug

All these gender scans are making me even more excited to find out!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I want to find out too! Gonna book a gender scan for next week hopefully


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats magrace!

It is so exciting but think I will stay team yellow!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I REALLY want to stay yellow but we are buying lots preloved and I really need to know sex. My sister has just had a little girl and if we are having a girl she will save the stuff for me! x


----------



## Lindylou

Midnight- we have bought everything neutral but have been so tempted looking at lovely pink and blue things!


----------



## AmmCjm

Congrats everyone on the gender scans!!!! I have mine on Sept 4th so two weeks and can't wait!!!!!

I opted to have to Downs Syndrome test and was given a 1/119 risk so instead on an Amnio I chose to have a newer blood test called the Materni T21 done so should get those results soon. I am not too worried though, I have a feeling everything will be just fine. 

Also, I bought a fetal heart doppler to help keep me calm. It is the best purchase I have ever made! So awesome to listen to the heart beat whenever I feel a little paranoid. I got the Sonoline B if anyone else is considering getting one, I highly recommend it.


----------



## MileyMamma

AmmCjm said:


> Congrats everyone on the gender scans!!!! I have mine on Sept 4th so two weeks and can't wait!!!!!
> 
> I opted to have to Downs Syndrome test and was given a 1/119 risk so instead on an Amnio I chose to have a newer blood test called the Materni T21 done so should get those results soon. I am not too worried though, I have a feeling everything will be just fine.
> 
> Also, I bought a fetal heart doppler to help keep me calm. It is the best purchase I have ever made! So awesome to listen to the heart beat whenever I feel a little paranoid. I got the Sonoline B if anyone else is considering getting one, I highly recommend it.

Im sure everything will be just fine with bubba :) I bought a doppler too, I love it! I have the VComin :)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm scared of getting a Doppler in case I struggle to find a heartbeat and because
I would meltdown!


----------



## MileyMamma

Lindylou said:


> I'm scared of getting a Doppler in case I struggle to find a heartbeat and because
> I would meltdown!

I thought that too but you just have to remind yourself that baby is still very small and its very easy to not pick it up as it moves alot! I have found it every time so far


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

anyone else got a really itchy stomach/??!


----------



## AmmCjm

Lindylou said:


> I'm scared of getting a Doppler in case I struggle to find a heartbeat and because
> I would meltdown!

I have been able to find it every time but sometimes I only get it for a second because the baby likes to run away from it! I often hear other noises as well which sometimes is confusing but I looked at videos on youtube to help me differentiate them. :)


----------



## AmmCjm

Midnight_Fairy said:


> anyone else got a really itchy stomach/??!

YES!! I want to get a lotion to start putting on to try and avoid stretch marks. Any recommendations????


----------



## fides

Jessica28 said:


> Awesome! any names in mind?

thanks; no names yet, but we have plenty of time. :)




Jembug said:


> I'm having a perfect, healthy little girl!!!! Oh my, so thought it was a boy! I'm just amazed, she looked beautiful and was sucking her thumb. I'm complete :)
> Poor husband though, four girls under his roof, ha ha ha xx

awww, congrats!!




magrace said:


> Im having a little GIRL as well ... i completely was convinced it was a boy!

congratulations!


----------



## jme84

I am having a girl too! She tried really hard not to show us, her feet were in her crotch. Having so much fun buying girl stuff.


----------



## LahLah

helloooo :hi:

my due date is Feb.11th and i'll FINALLY have my gender scan on september 18th!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## munchkinlove

Congrats on all the gender scans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A mix of boys and girls!!!!!!!! I cant wait for mine only 6 1/2 weeks away!!!!!!!! I have always thought it was a boy but after our last scan a little part of me is now thinking girl:)


----------



## Wiggler

I still have so long to wait for my 20 week scan, I hope baby gives us a nice shot :)

Got my consultant appointment this morning, I have no idea what it's for, really don't want to go TBH, my pelvis is killing me and I don't feel well. 

My mum is having the kids tonight so I can have a night of uninteruped sleep which will be heaven, as my sons sleeping is really bad at the moment :(

Hope everyone has a lovely day today x x x


----------



## Jembug

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. I was so shocked, this pregnancy has been so different I would have it a million pound om bump being blue. I think my husband is a bit disappointed, this is our last baby and so he will never have his boy. But hey, you get what so given and the main thing is she looks healthy. How lucky am I, have three little girls! 

Congrats to all the gender scans, looks like more girls at the mo?

As for itchy tummy, mine is slightly. But I'm trying to put lots of cream on, in case it's the dreaded stretch marks? Although I've heard that you should mention itchy tummys to your midwife because it can mean something maybe up with the baby?- dont mean to frighten you.

Oh I placenta is at the front which explains why I've not felt any movement, I can worry less now.

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeek 15 weeks today just wish it would cool down tho! gota go out all day today and then staying at the mils the night as have an early appointment with doc for my check up really hoping this heat doesnt last till sept as we move then and will be dying:haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

Jembug said:


> Thanks for all the congrats ladies. I was so shocked, this pregnancy has been so different I would have it a million pound om bump being blue. I think my husband is a bit disappointed, this is our last baby and so he will never have his boy. But hey, you get what so given and the main thing is she looks healthy. How lucky am I, have three little girls!
> 
> Congrats to all the gender scans, looks like more girls at the mo?
> 
> As for itchy tummy, mine is slightly. But I'm trying to put lots of cream on, in case it's the dreaded stretch marks? Although I've heard that you should mention itchy tummys to your midwife because it can mean something maybe up with the baby?- dont mean to frighten you.
> 
> Oh I placenta is at the front which explains why I've not felt any movement, I can worry less now.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day xxx

You hubby should be very happy, girls are knows to be so attached to their daddy's He will have 3 little daddy's girls hehe 

I am so happy for you and about the itchy tumtum I havent had it at all.. then again stretch marks do not exist in my family so I am a low risk of getting them, so maybe yes they might be the start or warning of stretch marks... or just stretching or maybe even not enough water being drunk? so itchy skin due to dryness? 

I would do as you said and call the Doc


----------



## Best step mum

Congrats to everyone on the gender scans!

I really want to find out but OH doesnt want to - I am convinced that we are having a boy, I dont know why but I just have that thought in my head. Although that would make me really outnumbered as our 2 cats and 1 dog are all boys so with hubby and my step son I am well and truely outnumbered!

Team yellow for us then I guess.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Stretch marks can arrive with no itching and can even arrive after the birth. I didn't get any on stomach before but did on leg and boob lol they are invisible now 6yrs on so does not fuss me really if I do get them. x

I found the culprit of the itchiness when I woke up to 4 bug mozzie bites on my tummy :( nice! Least I know the reason! 

Wriggler- when is your 20week scan? It was a nightmare trying to get me an appt that fit in with school runs, they were all 8am or 3pm :/

Jembug- remind OH he may well have grandsons in the future :) My dad has 3 girls and now has 2 grandsons, they love taking them out etc :) x


----------



## staybeautiful

Congrats to everyone finding out their genders! I can't believe the Feb babies are already at that stage! I've got my 20 week scan at 20+1 on 8th October - 7 weeks today! Can't wait to find out what we're having, although I think I need to stop secretly hoping that it's a girl, slightly worried that I'll be disappointed if it's a boy. I think I've been so desperate for a girl because OH already has a DS from a previous relationship. 

I've had a bit of an itchy tummy the past couple of days, maybe related to me starting to show? I've heard Bio Oil is meant to be amazing for stretch marks, so I got some but still not sure how good it is because I haven't stretched enough yet for stretch marks to come up!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have Bio Oil too :) I think the heats making it worse!


----------



## Wiggler

My 20 week scan is on the 26th Sept, not too long to wait now! :)

Had my consultant appointment, don't need to see hm again and he scanned me!! Was lovely seeing baby again :) The pics not great, but I don't mind :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/556595_475878139098548_1511668932_n.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awww, and your scan is day before mine xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats on all the gender scans! I have a scan on 9-1 at 16 weeks and hopeing the doctor will be able to tell if not I will wait a week for a private scan.
It seems like just yesterday we were all getting our bfps and now we are all in or approaching our second trimester.:happydance:


----------



## staybeautiful

Midnight_Fairy said:


> awww, and your scan is day before mine xx

I've been _veeeeeeery_ lucky in the timing of my scans, in my area they seem to be quite good at getting people in at 12 weeks and at 20 weeks exactly for their scans because there's another antenatal clinic that can do ultrasounds, so everyone doesn't have to get them done at the main hospital - it must make it easier to fit everyone here in.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeh its the same here, I had one 10weeks, 14weeks, next is 20weeks dead on and then 28weeks and 34 weeks just because I am having consultant led care xx


----------



## Wiggler

I would looooove more scans but my 20 week will be my last if everything goes well. OH isn't that keen on private scans so will have to make do without, I am very lucky to have had 3 scans already though. 

Got to have snuggles with my ickle 2 week old nephew this morning, OMG I want it to be February now! x x x


----------



## staybeautiful

I'd love to have another scan at 30 weeks or there abouts (just because 20 weeks seems like SUCH A LONG TIME to wait to see baby again), but it's so expensive and that £90 could buy a cot...

Whilst I'm here, I was wondering if anyone had any guesses for my 12w1d pic taken last week based on nub or skull theory? I think it looks girly but I honestly have no idea lol. With the nub, I keep thinking that if you look at the way it lies with the spine (because Stormageddon was a little curled up), it's parallell, even though it looks like it's initially sticking up? But I don't know. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







12w1d.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I think the cyst I have is acting up so I called my ob and they are having me come in today at 2:30.
I am thinking they will take a peek at our lil one. Yay at least something will make me happy today because my head is throbbing due to a migraine.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had scans at 34weeks with the other 2 and TBH, you cant see all that much as the baby is so big! I have to have sizing scans as they expect the baby to be small xx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG My mummy is the best!!!!! Me and OH are crap at saving up so she said to pick whatever pushchair I want and pay her back monthly!!! :happydance:

We are getting this: https://www.mothercare.com/Britax-B...578,LU1713,LU2121,LN2712,LD1533,LR1661,495630


----------



## Blue eyes 81

That is awesome wiggler.


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to all who found out the gender!!! Yay!! 

Can't wait to find out mine--we have our early gender scan in only a week and a half now! Hoping they will be able to tell at only 15+1, but they seemed very sure they could.

Someone mentioned their belly itching...I am itching ALL over, especially at night. My elbows, back, belly, and legs are the worst. My nausea has also come back for the 4th day in a row--fun! :(


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> OMG My mummy is the best!!!!! Me and OH are crap at saving up so she said to pick whatever pushchair I want and pay her back monthly!!! :happydance:
> 
> We are getting this: https://www.mothercare.com/Britax-B...578,LU1713,LU2121,LN2712,LD1533,LR1661,495630

Very nice! That's so sweet of your mom!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

adore britax pushchairs :)


Its me that's been itching, neck, elbows, legs and belly :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> adore britax pushchairs :)
> 
> 
> Its me that's been itching, neck, elbows, legs and belly :(

could maybe be the heat? im assuming you have some hotness too over there:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

I changed my mind already, I read up on the reviews on the Britax and while it is amazing for ickle babas it would be no good for my toddler (destructo-girl), plus I would need to buy sooo much for it, like raincover, cosytoes etc etc, so finally settled on this


https://www.mothercare.com/Graco-Ev...anding-_-Graco%20Evo%20Pushchair%20-%20Chilli

The reviews are good, it does everything I want (lays flat and parent facing, huge basket), it comes with everything I want and its so pretty, I just need to run it by OH then my mum will order it :D x x x


----------



## Vegan mum

staybeautiful said:


> I'd love to have another scan at 30 weeks or there abouts (just because 20 weeks seems like SUCH A LONG TIME to wait to see baby again), but it's so expensive and that £90 could buy a cot...
> 
> Whilst I'm here, I was wondering if anyone had any guesses for my 12w1d pic taken last week based on nub or skull theory? I think it looks girly but I honestly have no idea lol. With the nub, I keep thinking that if you look at the way it lies with the spine (because Stormageddon was a little curled up), it's parallell, even though it looks like it's initially sticking up? But I don't know. :shrug:

I'd say girl! That's just what came to mind at first. I have a place nearby that does gender scans for £48 but even that hubby thinks is too much! I guess he's right but I would pay it anyway! 5 weeks to go to the 20 week scan! It's going to be a loooooong wait x :coffee:


----------



## Lindylou

Stay beautiful- id guess girl. 

How do you post pics from iPhone?


----------



## MileyMamma

babydreams85 said:


> Congrats to all who found out the gender!!! Yay!!
> 
> Can't wait to find out mine--we have our early gender scan in only a week and a half now! Hoping they will be able to tell at only 15+1, but they seemed very sure they could.
> 
> Someone mentioned their belly itching...I am itching ALL over, especially at night. My elbows, back, belly, and legs are the worst. My nausea has also come back for the 4th day in a row--fun! :(

I have itchy belly, I think its the skin stretching so I rubbed BioOil in and its settling down :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Vegan mum said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to have another scan at 30 weeks or there abouts (just because 20 weeks seems like SUCH A LONG TIME to wait to see baby again), but it's so expensive and that £90 could buy a cot...
> 
> Whilst I'm here, I was wondering if anyone had any guesses for my 12w1d pic taken last week based on nub or skull theory? I think it looks girly but I honestly have no idea lol. With the nub, I keep thinking that if you look at the way it lies with the spine (because Stormageddon was a little curled up), it's parallell, even though it looks like it's initially sticking up? But I don't know. :shrug:
> 
> I'd say girl! That's just what came to mind at first. I have a place nearby that does gender scans for £48 but even that hubby thinks is too much! I guess he's right but I would pay it anyway! 5 weeks to go to the 20 week scan! It's going to be a loooooong wait x :coffee:Click to expand...

Ours is £90 but my nan offered to pay so we can out the money we would of spent towards the 30 week 3d one instead :)


----------



## Vegan mum

Awwwww how lovely of your nan to pay :flower:
I know £48 is a bargain! There's a few bits that I definitely need to buy over the next few months so I guess it's going towards that.... Blaaaaa! x


----------



## MileyMamma

Vegan mum said:


> Awwwww how lovely of your nan to pay :flower:
> I know £48 is a bargain! There's a few bits that I definitely need to buy over the next few months so I guess it's going towards that.... Blaaaaa! x

I hate money! Wish baby things were free!! And yes that is a bargain!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Is it insane to sign up for the moonwalk again in may!! Opps! lol x


----------



## Vegan mum

Any of the girls that found out done the baking soda test or fancy doing it for me?! I've just done it and it came up girl! Would just love to see how much there's to it? Pretty pleaaaaaase! :blush:


----------



## magrace

Ive been told to be ready to deliver beginning of January, My placenta is already way past my belly button already and shes a big baby developly too.... makes me kinda of nervous which means this is going a whole lot faster!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Question for those of you who already have little ones...about how long can they stay in an infant car seat? Most say up to 30 lbs but I have no idea when that would be for an average baby. I'm trying to decide whether to get a convertible car seat or infant seat. The infant seat seems better because you can just pull the seat off the base and carry baby into a store or into the house without waking them up or having to take off the straps, etc. Once they grow out of them, though, you have to buy a whole new car seat. The convertible seat is obviously more cost effective because they can be changed to front facing after they hit a certain weight, and then some can even be changed into a booster seat later. Of course with the convertible I would have to take baby out of the seat every time I go somewhere, bad if they are sleeping! 

I am so torn on what I want to do!! I know it's early but I want to try and get some of the bigger purchases out of the way so I am not stressing about them later in the pregnancy.


----------



## babydreams85

magrace said:


> Ive been told to be ready to deliver beginning of January, My placenta is already way past my belly button already and shes a big baby developly too.... makes me kinda of nervous which means this is going a whole lot faster!!!

Wow! How far ahead is she measuring?


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan outgrew his infant carseat at around 10 months, Bethany is still in hers, but we will be getting her a big girl carseat soon as her head is starting to get close to the top now. x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

DD came out of the first carseat around 10months. She's tall tho so her head was over the top which isn't allowed! It's usually up to 1 year tho. The carseat she's in now will last til she's about 3-3 & 1/2. Both are maxi-cosi. My mum had the convertible one which was a pain when she was asleep plus it was awkward when she got bigger to get her in and out so she bought a new one anyway, lol!! Loved my maxi-cosi and will be using it again this time round :thumbup:


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> Question for those of you who already have little ones...about how long can they stay in an infant car seat? Most say up to 30 lbs but I have no idea when that would be for an average baby. I'm trying to decide whether to get a convertible car seat or infant seat. The infant seat seems better because you can just pull the seat off the base and carry baby into a store or into the house without waking them up or having to take off the straps, etc. Once they grow out of them, though, you have to buy a whole new car seat. The convertible seat is obviously more cost effective because they can be changed to front facing after they hit a certain weight, and then some can even be changed into a booster seat later. Of course with the convertible I would have to take baby out of the seat every time I go somewhere, bad if they are sleeping!
> 
> I am so torn on what I want to do!! I know it's early but I want to try and get some of the bigger purchases out of the way so I am not stressing about them later in the pregnancy.

I am struggling with this too. The convertables are also huge - not so good if you have a small sedan....


----------



## GlitterandBug

tntrying22 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Question for those of you who already have little ones...about how long can they stay in an infant car seat? Most say up to 30 lbs but I have no idea when that would be for an average baby. I'm trying to decide whether to get a convertible car seat or infant seat. The infant seat seems better because you can just pull the seat off the base and carry baby into a store or into the house without waking them up or having to take off the straps, etc. Once they grow out of them, though, you have to buy a whole new car seat. The convertible seat is obviously more cost effective because they can be changed to front facing after they hit a certain weight, and then some can even be changed into a booster seat later. Of course with the convertible I would have to take baby out of the seat every time I go somewhere, bad if they are sleeping!
> 
> I am so torn on what I want to do!! I know it's early but I want to try and get some of the bigger purchases out of the way so I am not stressing about them later in the pregnancy.
> 
> I am struggling with this too. The convertables are also huge - not so good if you have a small sedan....Click to expand...

The one my mum had was massive compared to the one we had! I loved how I could just clip her in and out of the unit so easily - could put her in the carseat in the house too which was good then unclip her and bring her straight in after.


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Question for those of you who already have little ones...about how long can they stay in an infant car seat? Most say up to 30 lbs but I have no idea when that would be for an average baby. I'm trying to decide whether to get a convertible car seat or infant seat. The infant seat seems better because you can just pull the seat off the base and carry baby into a store or into the house without waking them up or having to take off the straps, etc. Once they grow out of them, though, you have to buy a whole new car seat. The convertible seat is obviously more cost effective because they can be changed to front facing after they hit a certain weight, and then some can even be changed into a booster seat later. Of course with the convertible I would have to take baby out of the seat every time I go somewhere, bad if they are sleeping!
> 
> I am so torn on what I want to do!! I know it's early but I want to try and get some of the bigger purchases out of the way so I am not stressing about them later in the pregnancy.
> 
> I am struggling with this too. The convertables are also huge - not so good if you have a small sedan....Click to expand...

The one I like is the Diono Radian. It's a little smaller and has more room in a sedan or more narrow SUV. I have a small SUV and there's not a ton of room in the back seat. Here it is on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Diono-Radian...id=1345491941&sr=8-1&keywords=radian+car+seat


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

maxi cosy here too :)


----------



## WhoopC

I'm due 2-11-2013!!!


----------



## Beckzter

Hello lovebugs :)

Welcome to all the newbies!

I have been suffering in the heat so much over the past couple of weeks and it's finally cooling down now thank god. I've not experienced any itching yet but have starting putting a little bio oil on my bump and I'm starting to grow :happydance:

13+3 today and really starting to feel like I'm coming out of the icky ness of the first tri now. Headaches have really settled down and I'm excited about eating food again, woop! Still signed off sick until after the bank holiday so can have a few days rest. Had to order some maternity jeans as I'm now finding my wardrobe is becoming limited. Any else in mat clothes yet?


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, I'm on a night shift and jealous of you all about to go to sleep!
My girlies stayed in there smaller car seats until they were 14 months! I think they have to weigh 19lb something before they can move up- mine never weighed that amount because there tiny! My 3 year 4 month old only weighs 26lb now and my 18 month ols only weighs 18lb! Ha ha.

I am just about in normal bottoms. Although everyone is saying how big I am! Ita summer so I guess we can get away with wearing maxi dresses.
Xx


----------



## babydreams85

Beckzter said:


> Hello lovebugs :)
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> I have been suffering in the heat so much over the past couple of weeks and it's finally cooling down now thank god. I've not experienced any itching yet but have starting putting a little bio oil on my bump and I'm starting to grow :happydance:
> 
> 13+3 today and really starting to feel like I'm coming out of the icky ness of the first tri now. Headaches have really settled down and I'm excited about eating food again, woop! Still signed off sick until after the bank holiday so can have a few days rest. Had to order some maternity jeans as I'm now finding my wardrobe is becoming limited. Any else in mat clothes yet?

I have been in maternity clothes off and on for a couple weeks now, mainly because they are so much more comfortable. I can't stand anything that snaps, buttons, or zips up...I don't want anything pushing on my abdomen, it's just uncomfortable. I still wear some of my regular skirts and yoga pants, but only because they're stretchy! If I want to wear jeans, they have to be maternity. 

Here's my bump first thing in the morning:

A lot of it is probably still bloat...and I feel like I'm in that phase where when I go out people are looking at me and thinking, "is she pregnant or just ate too much?" :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Hay ladies hope ur all good. Sorry ive not been on for a few days just been so busy. Been getting morning sickness all day long for the last few days its really kicked in now crazy considering im 14 weeks. Also suffering from constipation. Im gonna get on my lap top tommorow so i can hav a good read of everything and catch up on u all. 

Ive missed u guys :hugs:


----------



## staybeautiful

Linda Lou - I had to email myself the photo and then upload on a pc, I haven't figured it out from an iPhone yet!
With carseats, we're going for the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix, OH's DS was in his until he was 1, and that was just when OH decided to buy him a front facing because it was what the wee boy was used to in his mums car. Pram wise, we're paying up a Mamas and Papas Zoom that we ordered in the local pram shop, it was reduced from £450 to £299 for main unit, suitable from birth and a carrycot, MIL paid a deposit o
it for us :) we had looked at the Graco Evo too, I thought it was lovely! But I couldn't resist the bargain on the Zoom and it's a bit lighter for me lugging up and down the stairs to our flat. 

Thanks for the guesses so far on the scan ladies!


----------



## future hopes

Lovely bump and scan photos ladies xx


----------



## msp_teen

I meant to post a long time ago, the last mc was really hard for me. It happened in June, only 4 weeks along! I feel better now with talking about it, I wish you ladies a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies and I cant wait to see those beautiful bundles of joy in February!


----------



## future hopes

Awwww hunny im so sorry u had to go through that m/c r awfull and i think u r so brave coming bak on here and its so nice of u to wish us all well. God bless u sweetheart. Xxx


----------



## rem_82

hey everyone. I havent been on here for soo long, but that is because i have had an awful first 3 months. i was so ill, and tired, that i kept faling asleep on the couch and my son had to keep waking me up!!! its getting tons better now thankfuly!!! I am 16 +4 at the mo, and showing a very proud bump!!! I dont know the sex yet, but find out in 3 weeks. All i do know is this one is energetic and fiesty, no wonder im so exhausted!!! The last week or so, i;ve started to feel little kicks, which I forgot how amazing it feels!!! I am so excited, just cant wait to find out what I'm having!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Mspteen- so sorry for your loss. X


----------



## Jembug

Sorry for your loss.

Yay your back, I was wandering what happened to you! Glad your better now now.
So your due date is still the 1st, mines the 2nd now.

Ive still not felt her move, never had anterior placenta with my previous pregnancies.... Not liking it at all, desperate to feel those first kicks :(
Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jem- I so want to feel something but I have an anterior placenta. Would love to know what a kick feels like!


----------



## Wiggler

I have an anterior placenta too, no kicks for me for ages yet :(

Finally taking myself to the doctors today as I have been ill for weeks now and it got worse last night and today :( x x x


----------



## Nixilix

staybeautiful said:


> Linda Lou - I had to email myself the photo and then upload on a pc, I haven't figured it out from an iPhone yet!
> With carseats, we're going for the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix, OH's DS was in his until he was 1, and that was just when OH decided to buy him a front facing because it was what the wee boy was used to in his mums car. Pram wise, we're paying up a Mamas and Papas Zoom that we ordered in the local pram shop, it was reduced from £450 to £299 for main unit, suitable from birth and a carrycot, MIL paid a deposit o
> it for us :) we had looked at the Graco Evo too, I thought it was lovely! But I couldn't resist the bargain on the Zoom and it's a bit lighter for me lugging up and down the stairs to our flat.
> 
> Thanks for the guesses so far on the scan ladies!

We had the cabriofix for dd and the zoom :) still have both an will be using again! Plus if you get the adapters (eBay is cheaper) then you can put the car seat on the frame too. So easy x


----------



## Jembug

So glad I'm not the only one who can't feel baby... I will be 17 weeks on Saturday! It's not reassuring is it. I guess at least out placenta's are not low lying, that's worse.
X


----------



## Wiggler

I think the extra waiting will make it even more special when we eventually feel it :) x x x


----------



## ClaireJ23

We´ve booked a gender scan for Friday. Yey! 

Been in maternity bottoms for a while now - jeans, shorts, trousers etc. Had to buy maternity tops last week as only my most baggy shirts are fitting me. 

I thought I could hide my bump a bit and it just could pass as pies but when we told some of our friends they were saying that they thought I was pregnant and just didn´t want to ask and that day was when I was wearing a man sized rugby shirt! It gets worse, I was out on Saturday and a woman offered me her seat!!!!!! Good grief, it´s only the start of the second trimester. 

Haven´t told my work yet. I´m a teacher so we start back in September, gonna be a bit of a surprise for students and colleagues I think.


----------



## Rota

:cry: So bloody stressed at the moment. Im getting no help at home from DH. He works part time, i work full time. At the moment the bins and the dishes make me vomit so ive asked him to do these for me. Ive also asked him to sort the garden out as there is weed killer and other nasty toxins involved and i really dont want to expose the bump to that as we are exposed to enough crap at work. 

The garden now looks like a jungle, the dishes are piled high and the bins havent been emptied. Im struggling to keep any food down at the moment, having a really crappy few days. 

Im still waiting for him to go in the loft to 1. get the pushchair down as it needs to go to the store and see if it can be repaired and 2.there is a huge pile of stuff that needs to go up in the loft and 3. i want the suitcase and baby bits down from the loft so that i can see what we have got that is useable up there and i can start putting all the maternity/baby bits together in the suitcase as im tired of having baby bits everywhere (ive got babygrows on the table, vests in the bedroom and blankets in the bathroom, i just want it in one place)

Im tired, so god damn tired, i feel like im always fighting.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we just found out we are team pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

i have a placenta at the front to so i havent felt no movements at all yet either. i c my consultant next tuesday and she has a portable scanner in her room and im really hoping she will use it and b able to tell us wat were having. my friend found out she was having a boy at 15 weeks and thats how far ill b wen i go to that app. really wanna no otherwise ill have to wait till 4th october to find out.

so happy im in the 2nd tri now. we have also brought a buggy boo for this baby which we can pick up next week, ive always wangted one but because they r £800 ive never been able to aford one but were getting one for £350 and its in great condition, its black but wen i find out sex i mite change the covers to blue or pink. 

we have a 18 month old son so i mite let him use the buggy boo untill baby comes because im a little worried having a buggy so early is bad luck so if i use it on him then its not really just for the baby it will b more like its been passed down if u know wat i mean.


had my app in birmingham yesterday and my new liver is doin just great still bein told baby will probebly b small and a few weeks early. just hope he she is not to early id like to get to 36 weeks b4 he/she shows up just prey if he/she is early it will be healthy. dont mind a few weeks early as ive always gone to 40 weeks so having a baby at 37 weeks cud b nice as long as he/she is healthy even if on the small side.


cant wait to feel movments that will b so reasuring hope it happens soon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

our baba girl can't wait for the 19th now to see better piccys
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0033.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## future hopes

r u gonna find out wat u r having hunny. oh its sooooooo exciting xx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Rota said:


> :cry: So bloody stressed at the moment. Im getting no help at home from DH. He works part time, i work full time. At the moment the bins and the dishes make me vomit so ive asked him to do these for me. Ive also asked him to sort the garden out as there is weed killer and other nasty toxins involved and i really dont want to expose the bump to that as we are exposed to enough crap at work.
> 
> The garden now looks like a jungle, the dishes are piled high and the bins havent been emptied. Im struggling to keep any food down at the moment, having a really crappy few days.
> 
> Im still waiting for him to go in the loft to 1. get the pushchair down as it needs to go to the store and see if it can be repaired and 2.there is a huge pile of stuff that needs to go up in the loft and 3. i want the suitcase and baby bits down from the loft so that i can see what we have got that is useable up there and i can start putting all the maternity/baby bits together in the suitcase as im tired of having baby bits everywhere (ive got babygrows on the table, vests in the bedroom and blankets in the bathroom, i just want it in one place)
> 
> Im tired, so god damn tired, i feel like im always fighting.

awwww sweety im so sorry ure having a rough time u poor thing sending u lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> r u gonna find out wat u r having hunny. oh its sooooooo exciting xx:hugs:

i did its a ikkle girly:cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> we just found out we are team pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

hay i didnt c this massive congrats hunny. i cant wait to find out our flavour lol. i think its a girl but wud love another boy :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> we just found out we are team pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> hay i didnt c this massive congrats hunny. i cant wait to find out our flavour lol. i think its a girl but wud love another boy :hugs:Click to expand...

i was so convinced she was a boy but the doc said that once you see the lnes theres no mistaking it:cloud9:


----------



## staybeautiful

Nixilix said:


> We had the cabriofix for dd and the zoom :) still have both an will be using again! Plus if you get the adapters (eBay is cheaper) then you can put the car seat on the frame too. So easy x

Ah I put them on the order with the shop, they were £25 because they're the ones for a Mama's and Papa's car seat, but unofficially they also fit the Maxi Cosi. How did you get on with the Zoom, I'm guessing you liked it because you're using it again :haha:

I can't fit in my jeans any more :( Luckily, I've inherited a pair of maternity jeans from SIL who was the same size as me before she got preg and I managed to get 2 pairs of maternity leggings for £4 from New Look, which I was well chuffed with! Still able to wear all my old tops, but some are more comfy than others. I love that I'm finally starting to look pregnant! I can't wait to start feeling baby move too, although I get the feeling that for the first while I'm going to be like "was that gas, or was it the baby?" :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> we just found out we are team pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> hay i didnt c this massive congrats hunny. i cant wait to find out our flavour lol. i think its a girl but wud love another boy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i was so convinced she was a boy but the doc said that once you see the lnes theres no mistaking it:cloud9:Click to expand...

im convinced this is a girl but my partner is adamant its a boy, id love another boy for our son as there will only b 2 years between them. i just can not wait to find out :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

13 week bump :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/13weekbump.jpg


----------



## future hopes

wow thats a big bump u look great. :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

future hopes said:


> wow thats a big bump u look great. :hugs:

Hehe, thank you. I just seem to show really early and I was big with my daughter who is only 20 month old. I guess it was always bound to happen.

I think my uterus just pops up quickly too - i had to have my 12 week scan with an empty bladder because with a full bladder all you could see was poor baby being squidged at the top of the screen and my bladder taking up the rest of the space!

S/he is quite high above my pubic bone on the doppler too.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww lovely bump :cloud9:

I want a bump :brat: :haha:

Got back from the docs, I have a pretty nasty virus and have to go back in 2 weeks if I am still ill, gotta start taking asthma meds again too, I'm so upset, I can't even take Lemsip or anything to make me feel better, I feel so ill :(


----------



## staybeautiful

That's an amazing bump! :cloud9: I'm so jealous! Mine looks like nothing compared to that lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Like I say, my stomach muscles are probably broken! Pic below is me at 37 weeks with my daughter - she was born at 39 and weighed 6lb 7oz so not big. I just grow big bumps!


Spoiler
https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/PB070008.jpg


----------



## future hopes

i look big but its because i had all my muscles cut with the liver transplant last year so my muscles r really week so my bump really sticks out. baby had a lot of room in there at my scan looks like i got lots of water. i wear stretchy trousers now or maternity cloths as my normol clothes es trousers do not fit. ill get another bump pic up soon maybe tommorow if i get time, my belly button is sticking out to looks kinda strange lol. :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> Aww lovely bump :cloud9:
> 
> I want a bump :brat: :haha:
> 
> Got back from the docs, I have a pretty nasty virus and have to go back in 2 weeks if I am still ill, gotta start taking asthma meds again too, I'm so upset, I can't even take Lemsip or anything to make me feel better, I feel so ill :(

:hugs: Hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AmeliePoulain said:


> 13 week bump :flower:
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/13weekbump.jpg

Lovely bump pic.:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Having the kids ruined the skin on my tummy so its all saggy :sick: even when I get a bump it has sag under it, I probably won't end up showing for a while cos of my tubby saggy tummy :haha:


----------



## future hopes

AmeliePoulain said:


> Like I say, my stomach muscles are probably broken! Pic below is me at 37 weeks with my daughter - she was born at 39 and weighed 6lb 7oz so not big. I just grow big bumps!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/PB070008.jpg

wow thats massive u look gawjus tho. xxx:hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> Having the kids ruined the skin on my tummy so its all saggy :sick: even when I get a bump it has sag under it, I probably won't end up showing for a while cos of my tubby saggy tummy :haha:

I've got that sag at the bottom from having DD - I just look flabby still rather than 'bumpy' :cry:


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> we just found out we are team pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Congrats on the pink bump!!

Amelie - your bump is lovely. So jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on team pink :)

cute bump AP.

Zero bump here but I am starting to change shape slowly :) At 34 weeks pregnant with DD I was fittingin age 13-14 trousers lol I am teeny but I can see my shape changing now.

I been to asda today to pick up some leggings (think I may live in them, 2 pairs comfy slippers, few cheap sleep bras, nice waterfall cardi and some other bits to see me through next few weeks, dont want to spend lots.
My newborn babygrows from next came earlier though, soooo cute.

xx


----------



## MileyMamma

Wiggler get better soon :) 
Future hopes put up a bump pic :) 
AmeliePoulain that is one cracking bump, beautiful!


----------



## rem_82

Jembug said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Yay your back, I was wandering what happened to you! Glad your better now now.
> So your due date is still the 1st, mines the 2nd now.
> 
> Ive still not felt her move, never had anterior placenta with my previous pregnancies.... Not liking it at all, desperate to feel those first kicks :(
> Xx

Hey, I'm so out of touch...yay for your due date....whats anterior placenta???
my due date was spot on surprisingly!!! how are u feeling now?


----------



## Wiggler

Anterior placenta is where its at the front x x x


----------



## tntrying22

I am a trying to not to panic that we've had a gas leak in our house for who knows how long - the smell got worse over the last couple of days and we called the company to come out and check - sure enough problem with the furnace has been pulling air from the garage and sucking up the leak into the house! Im about to call my dr. trying not to be concerned but ahhhh!

And Is anyone else's bump smaller in the morning and then bigger at night? I feel like I wake up looking a lil pregnant and go to bed twice as big LOL...


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats whisper!

Amelia- bump is lovely. Wish I had a bump not just feeling frumpy!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Gender scan in 2 hours! EEEK! Went to the doc yesterday he said my due date is Jan 29 or Feb 1st or feb 3rd. With every scan Ive gotten a different date. So we are going with Feb 1st because that is from the day of my last AF. But I'm sure baby will still come some time in Jan. I wish they came with little timers on them lol Like a egg timer lol


----------



## Serafina83

Had my scan today! Baby was fine wriggling Round loads. Got put back 12 days though so dues 11 march now. How does the skull theory work? Dont know how to upload the pic but the top of the head looked pointy


----------



## Jembug

Sorry I can't help with the skull/nub theory. Plus someone looked at mine and said they was certain I was having a boy but I have a lovely girl in my tummy. 

Hey Rem, I'm feeling ok thanks, I had hardly any sickness which was lovely.
But my heartburn has kicked in the last few days, to the point I can't sleep. I've need to pick up a perscription of gaviscon tomoz.
As for anterior placenta, I had to google it, lol.
I know I keep mentioning it but I just feel so sad I can't feel baby :(

Rota, hope your ok, my husband seems to have forgotten how to wash up too and put his dirty clothes in the wash. Love him bur he drives me maaad!

Goodluck mummy of two peas!

Someone said they haven't told work... I haven't either! I'm going in on Friday to speak to my scary boss, I'm worried coz I'm only on a temp contract... Hoping she will renew it?

So many other things I had in mind to comment but I can't remember... Ha ha xx


----------



## fides

jme84 said:


> I am having a girl too! She tried really hard not to show us, her feet were in her crotch. Having so much fun buying girl stuff.




LahLah said:


> helloooo :hi:
> 
> my due date is Feb.11th and i'll FINALLY have my gender scan on september 18th!! :happydance::happydance:




Best step mum said:


> Team yellow for us then I guess.




WhoopC said:


> I'm due 2-11-2013!!!




WhisperOfHope said:


> we just found out we are team pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

congrats, ladies - updated all of you - if i skipped anyone on accident, please let me know.


----------



## fides

so sorry for your loss, msp. :hugs:


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> Question for those of you who already have little ones...about how long can they stay in an infant car seat? Most say up to 30 lbs but I have no idea when that would be for an average baby. I'm trying to decide whether to get a convertible car seat or infant seat. The infant seat seems better because you can just pull the seat off the base and carry baby into a store or into the house without waking them up or having to take off the straps, etc. Once they grow out of them, though, you have to buy a whole new car seat. The convertible seat is obviously more cost effective because they can be changed to front facing after they hit a certain weight, and then some can even be changed into a booster seat later. Of course with the convertible I would have to take baby out of the seat every time I go somewhere, bad if they are sleeping!
> 
> I am so torn on what I want to do!! I know it's early but I want to try and get some of the bigger purchases out of the way so I am not stressing about them later in the pregnancy.

we skipped the newborn and got a reverseable. saves us money, and we didn't get into the bad habit of leaving him in there too often like some of my friends told me they'd done without wanting to. also, several of my friends complained and complained about how heavy and awkward the newborn-only seats were to use, so i figured i'd save the stress on my back by skipping that, and it was really fine not having one.


----------



## fides

btw, what's up with all the team :pink: in here, lol?! totally jealous! :haha:


come on, team :blue: bumps!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Team blue for me!:blue:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on the pink bump Whisper and the blue bump mommyof2peas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need a running count on the first page---how many pink, blue, and yellow so far???? I'm lazy and don't like looking down through all of them! LOL


----------



## Newt4

Due date confirmed to be February 28th :)

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/export--83843359.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, gorgeous scan, Newt4. :)

Congratulations to everyone who has had their gender scan. So exciting!

As for me, I'm 14 weeks today, and feel a little bumpy coming along!! DH and I have 3 top boys' names, and 2 top girls' names, so we're sorted for when Baby is finally here! :D


----------



## Vegan mum

Morning all! Congrats on all the scan :) looks like I was completely wrong and team pink are in the lead! Proofs to me again that I'm not very good at guessing... Very jealous of all the private scans! One months to go for us! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awww newt lovely scan xx

morning ladies xx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning :hi:

How is everyone today?

I still have the lurgy so OH is popping back on his lunch break with supplies so me and the kids can make cakes :) Also going to start making the list of everything we need for baby! Eek!! x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My Mothercare catolouge came today so going to have a sift though later :) Me and OH got excited last night thinking about a pure new gorgeous newborn. Matthew said he wants a brother though, ruby does not mind!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan wants a brother too, Bethany is still a bit young to understand so going to get a few books about having a new brother or sister to help :) x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have some on the way that are fairly simple to understand (due to maths asd) il let you know what they are when they arrive!! x


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant, thanks :)

Eek February is coming so fast!!!! I am soooo excited! x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Me too, its going to fly by once we have had christmas!!


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't even thought about Xmas yet really, still got little guys Bday in October :haha: Have no idea what to get him :dohh: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeeeeek my mummy has just told me she will pay for a 3d scan for me in november for an early birthday preasent!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## future hopes

Hello got a question for all u who have a dopler. My OH got me the heart to heart prenatal listening system and it does say it will pik babys h/b up between 21 and 28 wks. Ive had a go and i keep hearing like thumps and stuff is that the babt kicking? Cant pick up h/b but dounds like im hearing loads of movment sounds. Like thumps and stuff. Also keep thibkungive found the h/b but it goes away to fast. I just wanna know wat the thumps r is it baby kicking it happens alot and baby was very active on scan.

Wat do u guys think?:shrug:


----------



## BeccaxBump

My god, I'm a lemon! It's really scary! 2 weeks until our private scan.

How are all you girls?
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

haha im a lemon to it sounds quite funny wen u say im a lemon lol. happy 2nd trimester hunny xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Lindylou

I'm an avocado.... No guacamole this week!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lindylou said:


> I'm an avocado.... No guacamole this week!!

Avocado for me tomorrow, yay!!


----------



## Vegan mum

Vegan mum said:


> Hi girls! Had my scan yesterday and baby is healthy and happy. :thumbup:
> however there was a small area of bleeding.
> 
> My new due date is the 5th february!:happydance:

Hi girls! I'm on my phone so will start a separate thread once hubby brought home the MacBook and I can upload some pics but do you mind giving a guess to what you think we're having? I thought boy but after looking at other peoples scans I'm not so sure anymore?! x

Never mind my pics aren't showing I thought it'd show in a reply!


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> Hello got a question for all u who have a dopler. My OH got me the heart to heart prenatal listening system and it does say it will pik babys h/b up between 21 and 28 wks. Ive had a go and i keep hearing like thumps and stuff is that the babt kicking? Cant pick up h/b but dounds like im hearing loads of movment sounds. Like thumps and stuff. Also keep thibkungive found the h/b but it goes away to fast. I just wanna know wat the thumps r is it baby kicking it happens alot and baby was very active on scan.
> 
> Wat do u guys think?:shrug:

I was thinking the same! I hear loads of bumping around in there through my doppler, I can pick up the heartbeat no problem but was wondering if that is baby moving about!


----------



## future hopes

i cant pick up the h/b but i dont have a dopler i have a fetal heart moniter from argos. i can only pick up the bumping sounds and bangs really wanna know if its baby kicking cuz getting anxious as i can not find h/b.

it does say on the instuctions tho that u norm hear it between 21 and 28 weeks on the moniter i have but it does say u may b able to pick it up if u are slim which i am, however i think my placenta is at the front so it cud be blocking the h/b. im just hoping that the knocking noises and the bangs r baby kicking. no ones answerd my question yet wish they wud because feeling anxious:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> i cant pick up the h/b but i dont have a dopler i have a fetal heart moniter from argos. i can only pick up the bumping sounds and bangs really wanna know if its baby kicking cuz getting anxious as i can not find h/b.
> 
> it does say on the instuctions tho that u norm hear it between 21 and 28 weeks on the moniter i have but it does say u may b able to pick it up if u are slim which i am, however i think my placenta is at the front so it cud be blocking the h/b. im just hoping that the knocking noises and the bangs r baby kicking. no ones answerd my question yet wish they wud because feeling anxious:wacko:

my doc hasnt let us hear babas heartbeat yet says its still very hard to identify it until around 16 weeks:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

hay thats really reasuring thank u hunny. by the way loving ure bump i dont think mine has changed much infact i think it looks smaller ill have to upload another piccy soon. i havent felt no movments yet either hope i feel something soon. i got a consultant app on tuesday and im preying i get to hear baby then ive also been told she may scan me again really hope she does.

my tablets can make baby small and my friend had a small baby and she didnt get to hear her babys h/b till about 18 wks so maybe thats why i cant find it.:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> hay thats really reasuring thank u hunny. by the way loving ure bump i dont think mine has changed much infact i think it looks smaller ill have to upload another piccy soon. i havent felt no movments yet either hope i feel something soon. i got a consultant app on tuesday and im preying i get to hear baby then ive also been told she may scan me again really hope she does.
> 
> my tablets can make baby small and my friend had a small baby and she didnt get to hear her babys h/b till about 18 wks so maybe thats why i cant find it.:shrug:

i get scanned trans vaginaly at every appointment now ive been told just to check my cervix length etc but means we get a tiny peak at baby each time:haha: im not sure if they do it for everyone or if its due to my heart shaped uterus what means i could go early:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

ill be scaned every 4 weeks from 25 weeks right to the end to check on babys growth im really happy about it tho like u said u get to c babas alot hehe. oh yes ive heard about heart shaped utrus b4 u may have to b induced a few weeks early hunny. i been told my baby will probebly be early but im not holding out for it because my other babys have been 40 weekers:wacko:

wud love to have a baby a little earlier cuz u get soooo fed up by then lol. dont want my baby coming to early tho 2 or 3 wks early wud b nice cus thats still classed as full term and id be able to take baby home. :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hay thats really reasuring thank u hunny. by the way loving ure bump i dont think mine has changed much infact i think it looks smaller ill have to upload another piccy soon. i havent felt no movments yet either hope i feel something soon. i got a consultant app on tuesday and im preying i get to hear baby then ive also been told she may scan me again really hope she does.
> 
> my tablets can make baby small and my friend had a small baby and she didnt get to hear her babys h/b till about 18 wks so maybe thats why i cant find it.:shrug:
> 
> i get scanned trans vaginaly at every appointment now ive been told just to check my cervix length etc but means we get a tiny peak at baby each time:haha: im not sure if they do it for everyone or if its due to my heart shaped uterus what means i could go early:shrug:Click to expand...

 Future: when I am looking for bump's h/b sometimes it is just a few seconds worth, but I get to hear whomps and swishing (not my heartbeat swishing...like movement through water swishing) and I know from previous kids the whomps and bumps are baby kicking something.

Whisper: My daughter was told her uterus is special because it is heart shaped too :)


----------



## Jessica28

Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....

Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> ill be scaned every 4 weeks from 25 weeks right to the end to check on babys growth im really happy about it tho like u said u get to c babas alot hehe. oh yes ive heard about heart shaped utrus b4 u may have to b induced a few weeks early hunny. i been told my baby will probebly be early but im not holding out for it because my other babys have been 40 weekers:wacko:
> 
> wud love to have a baby a little earlier cuz u get soooo fed up by then lol. dont want my baby coming to early tho 2 or 3 wks early wud b nice cus thats still classed as full term and id be able to take baby home. :hugs:

my mum has the same as me and all of us were 6 weeks early i was due the same day as our baby but came december 18th:haha:


----------



## future hopes

hay thank u hun this really helps mayb the bumps and knocks r baby kicking it kinda goes quiet then goes mad lol:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jessica28 said:


> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!

i seem to be loosing more then gaianing but they dont seem too worried about it:shrug:


----------



## staybeautiful

Jessica28 said:


> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!

I would try and not worry about being slow to gain weight at this stage, baby only weights a couple of ounces just now, and your uterus, waters etc can't weigh too much :thumbup: Although I'm probably jealous because I have the opposite problem, I got told at my 12w appointment that I've gained 14lbs :cry:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jessica28 said:


> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!

Great news - same EDD as me! 16 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: 
Had blood tests today and HB was 140-160 when the midwife listened in (don't know the exact reading but she was pleased!).

My bump is still pretty non-existent...just flabby :dohh:


----------



## Jessica28

Glitterandbug - My bump is the same! No sign of a bump really yet just flab! lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!
> 
> i seem to be loosing more then gaianing but they dont seem too worried about it:shrug:Click to expand...

same as, I have lost 3lbs :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!
> 
> i seem to be loosing more then gaianing but they dont seem too worried about it:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> same as, I have lost 3lbs :SClick to expand...

i tried so hard to loose weight before getting preg yet now impreg its dropping off:shrug: strange body i have


----------



## PerpetualMama

staybeautiful said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!
> 
> I would try and not worry about being slow to gain weight at this stage, baby only weights a couple of ounces just now, and your uterus, waters etc can't weigh too much :thumbup: Although I'm probably jealous because I have the opposite problem, I got told at my 12w appointment that I've gained 14lbs :cry:Click to expand...

Porking out over here :( have to eat so much to quell the wretching, even when it's mostly fruits and veggies I'm packing it on. I get to see how much I need to cry at my next prenatal appt Monday :dohh:


----------



## Serafina83

Anyone had oro anyone who has had a 4 d scan? A very tempted ther £165 but you get a 20 minute DVD. Lots of pictures on a cd and 3 laminated pictures! They don't do it till ur 24-28 weeks though


----------



## GlitterandBug

Serafina83 said:


> Anyone had oro anyone who has had a 4 d scan? A very tempted ther £165 but you get a 20 minute DVD. Lots of pictures on a cd and 3 laminated pictures! They don't do it till ur 24-28 weeks though

I had one with DD at about 30 weeks. Had about 8 pics in 2d and 4d plus a 20 min DVD. Was amazing!


----------



## tntrying22

doppler crew, i asked to hear it at my 12 wk appt and it was slightly faint and surprised me how far under my pubic bone baby was - she also pressed very hard to find it. Could be your babies are farther under the bone and you probably arent pressing as hard as they do :)

Here's my bump - sorry for the tilting - definately getting higher this week - practically a boob shelf! This is afternoon size - morning its always smaller:shrug:

My mom offered to pay for a gender scan but I just feel bad since she's already offering to do so much for us but dont know if I can wait 6 more wks :(

Has anyone that knows the sex had dreams about what gender you were having? Wives tales say you dream the opposite....I have had two boy dreams now...
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tntrying22

Jessica28 said:


> Any of you ladies slow in gaining weight? I had an appointment today and it seems I am just starting to gain now! 4 lbs in almost 4 months....
> 
> Babys heart rate is 160 today and everything on the ultrasound looks good! My due date was put ahead a day to Feb. 7th! Feeling more positive everyday!

I was down 8lbs at the 12 wk appt - appetite is coming back but I dont think Im managing to take in enough calories even though im trying. If I had to guess I would say I still havent gained much and definately not back to starting weight : /


----------



## babydreams85

My weight has fluctuated a lot. I gained a couple lbs, lost a few, gained a few...now I think I have lost a few again. I don't think they are too concerned about you gaining until later in the 2nd tri. They haven't said anything to me at my OB and mine has been all over the place.


----------



## tntrying22

Yah supposedly you aren't supposed to gain much in the first tri - only like 2-5lbs or something. I am kind of glad I am down going into 2nd tri, although I'd trade the nausea in any day, because I was already at the high end of weight for my height so 15lbs or so is ideal for me to gain total for the pregnancy -doesnt give me much room if I am gaining a lb a week in 3rd tri!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Lemon! :)

Feel like I'm getting smaller... Maybe the bloating is going away?


----------



## SweetPea0903

I lost a pound when I went last Monday... doctor said she wasn't too concerned but I was. I didn't even have morning sickness so I don't understand how I lost weight?


----------



## GlitterandBug

16 weeks today! Hooray! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Yay! When do you find out what ur having? We find out on Oct 5th. Cant wait!


----------



## GlitterandBug

SweetPea0903 said:


> Yay! When do you find out what ur having? We find out on Oct 5th. Cant wait!

11 days time! :happydance: It's 3rd Sept - i'll be 17+4. Got my 20 week (well 21) on 27th Sept then. Have you got a feeling either way? With DD I just knew she was a girl (didn't find out) but this time i'm not sure but 60/40 swing towards another girl at the moment!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Awe you're going on our 1 year anniversary! :)

I really hope for a girl but I have no clue... had a dream yesterday that we were our scan and it showed a boy... dunno if that's a sign or not. Lol


----------



## Vegan mum

Hey everyone! Been so tired the last two days because Ray decided he doesn't need his afternoon naps anymore! :sleep: which means no more nap for me! He woke up a 6.20 today too....Zzzz


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:


----------



## future hopes

sweetpea feel like im smaller to heres me at 11+1
and me today at 14+2
really dont notice much difference at all. :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:

hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:

i find eating little and often helps:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...

i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blah


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blahClick to expand...

:rofl:hehehehe hugging the toilet. oh hun i hope it passes for u i havent thrown up yeyt but somedays i just spend the day heaving. fried smells still really set me off saturday was a very bad day just felt green all day, i was gonna stick my fingers down my throte just to get it over with but it prob wud of made it worse. another thing i really suffer with now is really achey feet they kill even if i only walk a little bit wats that all about lol.:wacko::hug:


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blahClick to expand...

 Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blahClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:hehehehe hugging the toilet. oh hun i hope it passes for u i havent thrown up yeyt but somedays i just spend the day heaving. fried smells still really set me off saturday was a very bad day just felt green all day, i was gonna stick my fingers down my throte just to get it over with but it prob wud of made it worse. another thing i really suffer with now is really achey feet they kill even if i only walk a little bit wats that all about lol.:wacko::hug:Click to expand...

Hope you both feel better really soon.


----------



## Seity

I haven't been in here for ages. I finally felt baby moving for the first time yesterday. I have a doppler, so I've been able to hear the heart beating since the beginning and hear the baby moving about for a few weeks, so it was just a matter of time before I could feel it moving about.
16 week appointment is next week on Tuesday. They'll schedule my 20 week scan at that time! Probably for Sept 25th. I can hardly wait to find out the gender.
I'm jealous of those who already know.
Hope everyone is feeling great!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all, exhausted after day cycling in forest. Yawwwnnnnn


----------



## rem_82

good evening, i have a cold too! spent all day trying to figure out if my hayfever had gone crazy or i was ill! ill it is!!! I hate when i cant breath!!! 

I had my babies heartbeat checked last monday, it was funny as baby followed her around kicking the doppler everytime. we did get a heartbeat in the end and the heart rate was 144.

i did a load of old wives tale gender tests last night and they all predict girl, except the baking soda says boy. Question, is baking soda, actually baking powder or bicarbinate of soda???


----------



## Seity

rem_82 said:


> Question, is baking soda, actually baking powder or bicarbinate of soda???

Bicarbonate of soda. Baking powder has some extra stuff in it.


----------



## future hopes

Seity said:


> rem_82 said:
> 
> 
> Question, is baking soda, actually baking powder or bicarbinate of soda???
> 
> Bicarbonate of soda. Baking powder has some extra stuff in it.Click to expand...

Hay hun wen u heard ure baby moving on ure moniter did it sound like thumps and bangs? Just wondering because thats wat im hearing and i swear i felt something very very softly from the inside toutch me it happened 3 times but i cant b 100% sure. I can not find h/b so im really hoping these bangs knocks and thuds is baby moving and kicking. Wat does it sound like to u wen ure baby moves and kicks?


----------



## future hopes

I dont hav a dopler i have the summer heart to heart prenatel system. It does say on the instructions that it shud pick up h/b between 21-28 wks but this is my 4th baby and im tiny so thought i cud pick it up earlier, but no only hearing like shifting noises and bangs sometimes the bangs r loud really want to know wat these noises r?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How are you all tonight? I have another headache :(


----------



## future hopes

Awww bless ya hun. I keep getting headaches there not nice. Hav u got anything u can buy in the states that u rub onto ure forhead and it makes ure forhead go cold and really helps with pain. We hav it in england its called forhead but im sure u must have something simuler in the states. U can also buy cooling strips to snd they stick to ure forhead or back of neck, they have like a strange blue gel thing on and its really cold and soothing. I find all this helps me with mine. U can take some paracetimol if its really bad hun. Dont sit there suffering headaches r nasty but r unfortunetly very common in pregnancy. Booooo lol.

Hope u feel better soon sweety.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Excuse the miss types hun im in bed on my phoe. Best try and get some sleep soon its 11pm here, but for some reason i dont feel that tired:wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Midnight_Fairy said:


> How are you all tonight? I have another headache :(

Hope you feel better really soon headaches are the Pitts!
I was diagnosed with cluster migraines before pregnancy and it has gotten worse.
I have had one every day this week. Booo.


----------



## babydreams85

future hopes said:


> I dont hav a dopler i have the summer heart to heart prenatel system. It does say on the instructions that it shud pick up h/b between 21-28 wks but this is my 4th baby and im tiny so thought i cud pick it up earlier, but no only hearing like shifting noises and bangs sometimes the bangs r loud really want to know wat these noises r?

Future if you are holding the probe still then it's baby moving. If you're moving it might just be static or interference. I hear my LO moving around and kicking all the time on my doppler, and it sounds exactly as you described...like thuds and thumps and sometimes swishes. They are ALL movement. My doctor pointed it out to me first at my 12 week appointment. He said, "there's a kick!" "there's more movement!" and then I realized what it actually was!


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blahClick to expand...

Sorry you've been so sick! Just curious...were you on Progesterone supplements and recently stopped them?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blahClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry you've been so sick! Just curious...were you on Progesterone supplements and recently stopped them?Click to expand...

i did around 2 n half weeks ago now:shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am in the uk :D

I get the headaches about 5pm and then they go in the morning :( worst time of day cause of tea time and kids bed times!

We have a girls name, no idea on boys name and I still think we are having a boy!


----------



## future hopes

O


babydreams85 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> I dont hav a dopler i have the summer heart to heart prenatel system. It does say on the instructions that it shud pick up h/b between 21-28 wks but this is my 4th baby and im tiny so thought i cud pick it up earlier, but no only hearing like shifting noises and bangs sometimes the bangs r loud really want to know wat these noises r?
> 
> Future if you are holding the probe still then it's baby moving. If you're moving it might just be static or interference. I hear my LO moving around and kicking all the time on my doppler, and it sounds exactly as you described...like thuds and thumps and sometimes swishes. They are ALL movement. My doctor pointed it out to me first at my 12 week appointment. He said, "there's a kick!" "there's more movement!" and then I realized what it actually was!Click to expand...

Thank u hun this really helps yes it has a strap on it and ure not aloud to hol it in place because it can cause interference so i just put the strap on place it between my belly button and pubic bone then let go and listen, sometimes u hav to re position it. And i hear wooshes knocks and loud bangs and bumps. App its not good at picking up h/b i can hear mine but not babys so im gonna hav a look on ebay today and buy a dopler i been tol on angelsounds one is good. Its cool im picking up movements but wud love to hear h/b just for resurance. Thank u hunny for getting back to me:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> How are you all tonight? I have another headache :(
> 
> Hope you feel better really soon headaches are the Pitts!
> I was diagnosed with cluster migraines before pregnancy and it has gotten worse.
> I have had one every day this week. Booo.Click to expand...

Oh hunny poor u i been told cluster headaches r worse then migrains i suffer migrains and alot of headaches but im lucky cuz i can take codiene even bein pregnant. I just feel so sorry for u cuz ive heard how bad they can b :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Hello everyone how u all feeling today?
Well i have terrible morning sickness so feel really green and my left hip is killing me. Suppose to buy the kids new uniform today ready for school on the 3rd but i really wanna stay in bed or just chill on the sofa cuz im hurting. They got another week ofg yet so mite leave it till next week. I shud b able to get everything then shudent i? I just worry there run out of stock:wacko:


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey!

I feel horrid, no ms or anything just a very bad cold... 

Also my bump is FINALLY growing a bit and now I couldn't get up from a Bean bag at a friends and when her husband helped me up I nearly made him fall haha


----------



## rem_82

future hopes said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rem_82 said:
> 
> 
> Question, is baking soda, actually baking powder or bicarbinate of soda???
> 
> Bicarbonate of soda. Baking powder has some extra stuff in it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hay hun wen u heard ure baby moving on ure moniter did it sound like thumps and bangs? Just wondering because thats wat im hearing and i swear i felt something very very softly from the inside toutch me it happened 3 times but i cant b 100% sure. I can not find h/b so im really hoping these bangs knocks and thuds is baby moving and kicking. Wat does it sound like to u wen ure baby moves and kicks?Click to expand...

Yeah thumps and kind of echo like noise! It was hard to find heartbeat because of it!!! I wouldn't worry too much!! do some lively activity to send babs to sleep then try it!!!


----------



## Beckzter

Big Hugs to everyone who is feeling rubbish today. :hugs:

I too am another headache sufferer. Pre pregnancy it was mostly migraines but since becoming preganant they have changed to consistent headaches. I also suffer with my sinuses and topped with hayfever it really can be grim. Today I am feeling happy because I do not have a headache at the moment :thumbup:

After reading about some of you guys having dopplers I took the plunge and ordered one and it came today, just been testing it out and managed to have a little listen in, lasted almost a minute then the little one moved and I couldn't find it again, anyway the HB was 152 up till the point it moved so confident it was baby. I was laying there with my stopclock, the first time I got to 80 for the minute then realised that it was my own HB, doh! so changed positions.

Still struggling with sleeping at night which I think is contributing towards the headaches. Thanks to everyone for your replies about maternity wear, I feel a bit more comfortable wearing it all now knowing there are others also wearing at my stage of pregnancy.


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has hit me really bad blah and ontop of it have a awful cold from the windows being open and fan on all the time feel like poop:nope:
> 
> hay hunny dont worry ure not the only one my sickness kicked in a bout a week ago and ive had it every day, it did this with our son started in the 2nd tri and i had it the whole way through:wacko:
> 
> i find eating little and often helps:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have been eating little and often but last night was awful i should of just slept hugging the toilet :haha: still feeling really sick today but gota go out blahClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry you've been so sick! Just curious...were you on Progesterone supplements and recently stopped them?Click to expand...
> 
> i did around 2 n half weeks ago now:shrug:Click to expand...

Did you get sicker a few days after you stopped them? I have heard that Progesterone supplements can actually regulate your morning sickness and it's not nearly as severe if you're on them. So, sometimes when you stop the MS hits you with a vengeance!!!!! LOL I had a bit of a panic over mine and took them all the way up to 14 weeks even though the Dr said 12. So, last night was my first night not taking them and I'm a little nervous about my nausea being so much worse in a few days!!! :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

future hopes said:


> O
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> I dont hav a dopler i have the summer heart to heart prenatel system. It does say on the instructions that it shud pick up h/b between 21-28 wks but this is my 4th baby and im tiny so thought i cud pick it up earlier, but no only hearing like shifting noises and bangs sometimes the bangs r loud really want to know wat these noises r?
> 
> Future if you are holding the probe still then it's baby moving. If you're moving it might just be static or interference. I hear my LO moving around and kicking all the time on my doppler, and it sounds exactly as you described...like thuds and thumps and sometimes swishes. They are ALL movement. My doctor pointed it out to me first at my 12 week appointment. He said, "there's a kick!" "there's more movement!" and then I realized what it actually was!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u hun this really helps yes it has a strap on it and ure not aloud to hol it in place because it can cause interference so i just put the strap on place it between my belly button and pubic bone then let go and listen, sometimes u hav to re position it. And i hear wooshes knocks and loud bangs and bumps. App its not good at picking up h/b i can hear mine but not babys so im gonna hav a look on ebay today and buy a dopler i been tol on angelsounds one is good. Its cool im picking up movements but wud love to hear h/b just for resurance. Thank u hunny for getting back to me:hugs:Click to expand...

Do you think baby's chest could be behind your placenta? If you have an anterior it could just be hiding behind it but the feet are far enough out to kick and make noises! :winkwink:


----------



## babydreams85

Beckzter said:


> Big Hugs to everyone who is feeling rubbish today. :hugs:
> 
> I too am another headache sufferer. Pre pregnancy it was mostly migraines but since becoming preganant they have changed to consistent headaches. I also suffer with my sinuses and topped with hayfever it really can be grim. Today I am feeling happy because I do not have a headache at the moment :thumbup:
> 
> After reading about some of you guys having dopplers I took the plunge and ordered one and it came today, just been testing it out and managed to have a little listen in, lasted almost a minute then the little one moved and I couldn't find it again, anyway the HB was 152 up till the point it moved so confident it was baby. I was laying there with my stopclock, the first time I got to 80 for the minute then realised that it was my own HB, doh! so changed positions.
> 
> Still struggling with sleeping at night which I think is contributing towards the headaches. Thanks to everyone for your replies about maternity wear, I feel a bit more comfortable wearing it all now knowing there are others also wearing at my stage of pregnancy.

These LOs move SO much at this stage! I used to be able to get a nice steady doppler reading, but not anymore! LOL He/she wiggles and jumps all over the place, and most of what I hear is movement. I catch the HB for a few seconds here and there, and sometimes I get lucky and get right on it and it's super loud, but most of the time baby is moving WAY too much. I seem to have the best results when I listen first thing in the morning after I go to the bathroom but before I eat anything. I get up, go pee, and lay back in the bed with the doppler. Then I can usually hear the HB really well because baby is being more quiet. Once I eat though, all bets are off and LO is literally bouncing off the walls in there!! :haha:


----------



## Vegan mum

Hello everyone! :yipee:
Just come back from my mw and heard the heart beat :wohoo: sounded just like a horse racing!

As for me complaining about no nap I finally got one again yesterday and boy it felt good! :) 

Hope everyone's ok! :flower:


----------



## Kellen

Beck, I feel your pain. I used to get nice constant headaches, but now they have migrated into the realm of migraines (which I also used to get, but on a less frequent basis). I'm working on day 3 and nothing seems to take the edge off...


----------



## Best step mum

Just back from my appointment with the midwife and got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. I could have cried.


----------



## rem_82

Hey everyone, i keep getting headaches lately, but i think its the weather!! Having a really bad day today. Me and OH are barely speaking. It must be my hormones this time round as its making us bicker so much. I dont really know what to do! We started to refurbish this house in feb and its taking forever. I want it done by xmas, but he keeps straying! Is it too much to ask for a lovely home that doesnt look like a building site??? Feeling quite down about it!!!

I've finished ranting now, just wanted to let of some steam. Feel free to ignore it!!!

On the upside, baby seems to give stronger kicks everyday, and they are getting more frequent! I think he/she has grown recently!

How has everyone been today?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've had a headache all day today, and it didn't go with paracetamol so I think it's the weather. :(


----------



## embo216

Hello everyone! I've missed you all :)

Just got back from our holiday in Somerset, was really nice and my kids had a blast.

I have my gender scan tomorrow at midday an then baby shopping:cloud9:


----------



## rem_82

i just did the baking soda test again, using bicarbinate of soda, and it did nothing!!! so we see if its right!!!


----------



## future hopes

So sorry some of u are not feeling so good sending u all:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Hello everyone! I've missed you all :)
> 
> Just got back from our holiday in Somerset, was really nice and my kids had a blast.
> 
> I have my gender scan tomorrow at midday an then baby shopping:cloud9:

Hay good luck with ure scan tommorow hun. Im hoping my consultant will scan me on tuesday ill b 15 weeks and sometimes u can rell the sex then. So hope she scans me and hope she can tell us wat were having other wise its a long wait till my 20 wk scan on 4th october dont think i can wait that long to find out. So preyibg i get to findnout tuesday. Hoping to hear hb to as havent heard it yet just seen it on scan.

I did the ring swing test twice and both times its swung back and fourth indicating a boy. Only time will tell and u guys will b the first to know:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Can't wait to find out what you're having Embo! Hope you get to find out this week too Future! My gender scan is Friday. I will be 15+1.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good luck to all those with scans :flower: i still feeling so pants got hearburn onto of nausea now just tried taking a gaviscon tab but brought it back up the min it hit my throat:growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cant wait to hear Em :D :D


----------



## embo216

Im currently munching on some stick of rock from holiday to get her moving. She best have them legs open :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant wait to hear :D I think girly xx


----------



## future hopes

hoping all ure scans go well and i cant wait to hear wat ure having.

whisper of hope im so sorry ure not feeling good, heart burn is just nasty and than to have sickness on top of that NOT NICE hun so sending u :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

so ive just ordered myself the angel sounds dopler, it was only £24 and u get gel and other bits with it. ive heard so many good things about this dopler and it says u can hear the hb from 12 wks and ill be 15 wks by the time it arives so im hoping ill be able to finaly hear my babys hb:thumbup:

this other thing im using im only picking up tummy noises which like gurgle. can hear my own pulse but not babys, however ido hhear loud knocks and bumps and im hoping that im hearing baby move and kick, be even more reasuring if i cud find hb but a lady told me on here that she had the same one and she only ever heard the loud knocks and bangs but never found the hb the whole way through her pregnancy. she even took it to her drs and after the dr found the hb on his dopler she asked him to try on the one i got, but even he cudent find it and that was wen she was like 36 weeks. so ladies do not buy it. its the one from argos and its purple and blue and comes with 2 sets of headphones, its called the (summer prenantal heart moniter) app it has bad reviews and i have noticed in the new argos book there not selling it no more.

im hping the bangs and loud knocks and thumps r baby kicking tho thats the only thing ive got to reasure me untill my app on tuesday. i shud get my new dopler next wed thurs or fri.

really hoping i get to hear baby for the first time at my app on tuesday also really hoping she scans me and she can tell us wat were having[-o&lt;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My angelsounds doppler has been working well since I was just less than 11 weeks so I am sure you will get on fine with it :flower:


----------



## future hopes

thanks hun. my friend had it wen i was pregnant last and i managed to find our sons hb strait away, but can not remember how far gone i was:wacko:

is ure one the one with a pink and white round thing that u put on ure tummy and u listen through head phones, did u use the gel?

think it comes with a cd and things. does the round thing u put on ure tummy have a strap?

sorry so many questions:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> Im currently munching on some stick of rock from holiday to get her moving. She best have them legs open :lol:

Aww hope she cooperates for you! (I think it's a little girl too! :winkwink:)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I want that doppler. Just spent 40 on nappies in asda. :D


----------



## embo216

I'm back!!!

Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!

My little girl was a bit sad she won't be getting a sister but once I told her it means she doesn't have to share her barbies she was ok ;)

Core I'm going to have my hands full with this one ganging up with my Jack- double trouble!! :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I'm back!!!
> 
> Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!
> 
> My little girl was a bit sad she won't be getting a sister but once I told her it means she doesn't have to share her barbies she was ok ;)
> 
> Core I'm going to have my hands full with this one ganging up with my Jack- double trouble!! :lol:

awwww congratulations on team blue seems we all so far have been wrong with our instincts:haha:


----------



## Beckzter

future hopes said:


> thanks hun. my friend had it wen i was pregnant last and i managed to find our sons hb strait away, but can not remember how far gone i was:wacko:
> 
> is ure one the one with a pink and white round thing that u put on ure tummy and u listen through head phones, did u use the gel?
> 
> think it comes with a cd and things. does the round thing u put on ure tummy have a strap?
> 
> sorry so many questions:haha:
> 
> :hugs:


Hey future hopes I have this Doppler, hope you don't mind me answering your questions. Mine is the pink and white one with the headphones, you get a small tube of gel which I used both times I have used the doppler so far but the instructions also say you can use water? Not sure if anyone else has used water and had success?

It does not come with a strap, you just hold onto it, I find this good as to can just move it around to try and locate baby.

I also got CD etc which you can use to record the heartbeat. Had a mini panic at first when it came because I realised it needed a battery, was so relieved to open it up and find it does come with a battery :thumbup:


----------



## Beckzter

embo216 said:


> I'm back!!!
> 
> Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!
> 
> My little girl was a bit sad she won't be getting a sister but once I told her it means she doesn't have to share her barbies she was ok ;)
> 
> Core I'm going to have my hands full with this one ganging up with my Jack- double trouble!! :lol:

congrats on team blue! :happydance:

6 weeks to go till my next scan :growlmad:


----------



## Beckzter

babydreams85 said:


> Beckzter said:
> 
> 
> Big Hugs to everyone who is feeling rubbish today. :hugs:
> 
> I too am another headache sufferer. Pre pregnancy it was mostly migraines but since becoming preganant they have changed to consistent headaches. I also suffer with my sinuses and topped with hayfever it really can be grim. Today I am feeling happy because I do not have a headache at the moment :thumbup:
> 
> After reading about some of you guys having dopplers I took the plunge and ordered one and it came today, just been testing it out and managed to have a little listen in, lasted almost a minute then the little one moved and I couldn't find it again, anyway the HB was 152 up till the point it moved so confident it was baby. I was laying there with my stopclock, the first time I got to 80 for the minute then realised that it was my own HB, doh! so changed positions.
> 
> Still struggling with sleeping at night which I think is contributing towards the headaches. Thanks to everyone for your replies about maternity wear, I feel a bit more comfortable wearing it all now knowing there are others also wearing at my stage of pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> These LOs move SO much at this stage! I used to be able to get a nice steadydoppler reading, but not anymore! LOL He/she wiggles and jumps all over the place, and most of what I hear is movement. I catch the HB for a few seconds here and there, and sometimes I get lucky and get right on it and it's super loud, but most of the time baby is moving WAY too much. I seem to have the best results when I listen first thing in the morning after I go to the bathroom but before I eat anything. I get up, go pee, and lay back in the bed with the doppler. Then I can usually hear the HB really well because baby is being more quiet. Once I eat though, all bets are off and LO is literally bouncing off the walls in there!! :haha:Click to expand...


Well after my success yesterday morning hubby asked to have a listen when he came home from work and all we could hear was whooshing and bashin and clashing, sounded like Peanut was having a party in there. Hubby did not believe me and kept saying it sounded like I had wind, had a hard time convincing him it wasn't. :haha:

Also felt my very first flutters last night as well :happydance:

How often does everyone use their dopplers, are they safe to use everyday? Sorry just realised I may have asked to worlds most stupidest question there, doh!


----------



## MileyMamma

I uses Doppler about 3 times a week, not sure how often your meant to use them a d how safe they are, I
Would use it everyday if I could just don't want to over do it.
I'm suffering with headaches and sinusitis too :( my head feels like its going to
Explode :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats Emily :D xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

future hopes said:


> thanks hun. my friend had it wen i was pregnant last and i managed to find our sons hb strait away, but can not remember how far gone i was:wacko:
> 
> is ure one the one with a pink and white round thing that u put on ure tummy and u listen through head phones, did u use the gel?
> 
> think it comes with a cd and things. does the round thing u put on ure tummy have a strap?
> 
> sorry so many questions:haha:
> 
> :hugs:

Yes it is that one. I used it with my daughter too, I found her HB at 14/15 weeks but I didnt have til then. 

No it doesnt have a strap, you just move it around your bump, the baby will probably be quite low down at this stage and you might need to experiment with having a full or empty bladder when you use it.

I never had the gel that came with it, I have used a water based lube though and that was good. KY jelly isnt great though. I have just bought some proper ultrasound gel from amazon for about £2 and that is brilliant, I can hear the HB much clearer.

I *think* it comes with a cable so you can record the sound onto your laptop/PC but I am not sure :flower:


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> I'm back!!!
> 
> Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!
> 
> My little girl was a bit sad she won't be getting a sister but once I told her it means she doesn't have to share her barbies she was ok ;)
> 
> Core I'm going to have my hands full with this one ganging up with my Jack- double trouble!! :lol:

YAY Congrats on your little BOY!!!!!! :blue::blue::blue::blue: Ahhhh so surprised!!!!!!!! :haha: Shows how great my instincts are--so mine is probably a little boy too! lol


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats embo! A lovely little boy :)


----------



## Jessica28

The lady that I got my doppler from said she used it every night when she went to bed! I think I will try and do it a couple of times a week. I might use it again tonight after OH gets off work though!


----------



## babydreams85

I use my doppler every day. Asked my OB about it at my 12 week appointment, and he said if it makes me feel better he doesn't have a problem with it.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congrats on your blue bump Em! Great news!

I use my Doppler daily - not for long tho - find the HB (which is easier now), have a quick listen (baby usually kicks like mad) and then turn it off. Roughly 30-40 seconds maximum. It used to take longer to find the HB in the early days when baby was lower down but I still didn't use it for longer than a couple of mins. I haven't researched how safe or not it is to use that much but it gives me so much reassurance and really reduces my anxiety!


----------



## babydreams85

GlitterandBug said:


> Congrats on your blue bump Em! Great news!
> 
> I use my Doppler daily - not for long tho - find the HB (which is easier now), have a quick listen (baby usually kicks like mad) and then turn it off. Roughly 30-40 seconds maximum. It used to take longer to find the HB in the early days when baby was lower down but I still didn't use it for longer than a couple of mins. I haven't researched how safe or not it is to use that much but it gives me so much reassurance and really reduces my anxiety!

Couldn't have said it better myself! I am the same--now it only takes a couple seconds to find baby because I know where he/she is usually hiding! Only occasionally is it harder if I've had a lot of sugar and baby won't stop moving. I try to do it when I'm quiet and laying still, either in the morning or at night. I have much better luck that way. After my 3 losses it just calms me down so much to hear the little heart beating away! :thumbup:


----------



## GlitterandBug

babydreams85 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump Em! Great news!
> 
> I use my Doppler daily - not for long tho - find the HB (which is easier now), have a quick listen (baby usually kicks like mad) and then turn it off. Roughly 30-40 seconds maximum. It used to take longer to find the HB in the early days when baby was lower down but I still didn't use it for longer than a couple of mins. I haven't researched how safe or not it is to use that much but it gives me so much reassurance and really reduces my anxiety!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself! I am the same--now it only takes a couple seconds to find baby because I know where he/she is usually hiding! Only occasionally is it harder if I've had a lot of sugar and baby won't stop moving. I try to do it when I'm quiet and laying still, either in the morning or at night. I have much better luck that way. After my 3 losses it just calms me down so much to hear the little heart beating away! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Exactly - I just think that me and bubs have made it through another day when I hear the HB. So wriggly at this stage tho - can just imagine him or her dancing away in there! :thumbup:

:hugs: for your losses too xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I used my doppler pretty much daily with my daughter but then lent it to a friend at about 24ish weeks because I didnt want to rely on it when I should have been counting movements.

Some days I use it more than once, if I need the reassurance. I dont think any proper studies have been carried out to be honest but I tend to stick to short bursts and aim for only once a day.


----------



## babydreams85

GlitterandBug said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue bump Em! Great news!
> 
> I use my Doppler daily - not for long tho - find the HB (which is easier now), have a quick listen (baby usually kicks like mad) and then turn it off. Roughly 30-40 seconds maximum. It used to take longer to find the HB in the early days when baby was lower down but I still didn't use it for longer than a couple of mins. I haven't researched how safe or not it is to use that much but it gives me so much reassurance and really reduces my anxiety!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself! I am the same--now it only takes a couple seconds to find baby because I know where he/she is usually hiding! Only occasionally is it harder if I've had a lot of sugar and baby won't stop moving. I try to do it when I'm quiet and laying still, either in the morning or at night. I have much better luck that way. After my 3 losses it just calms me down so much to hear the little heart beating away! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly - I just think that me and bubs have made it through another day when I hear the HB. So wriggly at this stage tho - can just imagine him or her dancing away in there! :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: for your losses too xxxClick to expand...

So sorry for yours as well :hugs: They certainly make you more anxious...every little thing makes us worry!! :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have not even heard the HB yet, only on scans! I would like a doppler but I would get OCD with it. x


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> Team blue for me!:blue:

congrats! love the blue jellybean ticker. :) 



babydreams85 said:


> We need a running count on the first page---how many pink, blue, and yellow so far???? I'm lazy and don't like looking down through all of them! LOL

maybe when things calm down a bit after everyone's had their gender scans i can add them all up for you, if that's okay with you - just trying not to miss anyone's EDD or gender updates in their posts is kinda my focus right now. :blush:



Vegan mum said:


> Hello everyone! :yipee:
> Just come back from my mw and heard the heart beat :wohoo: sounded just like a horse racing!

awww, yay! :happydance:



Best step mum said:


> Just back from my appointment with the midwife and got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. I could have cried.

wonderful news!!! :happydance:



embo216 said:


> Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!

congratulations! :blue:



Midnight_Fairy said:


> I have not even heard the HB yet, only on scans! I would like a doppler but I would get OCD with it. x

i feel i would be the same way. hope you get to hear yours soon at an appt. :)


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Team blue for me!:blue:
> 
> congrats! love the blue jellybean ticker. :)
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> We need a running count on the first page---how many pink, blue, and yellow so far???? I'm lazy and don't like looking down through all of them! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> maybe when things calm down a bit after everyone's had their gender scans i can add them all up for you, if that's okay with you - just trying not to miss anyone's EDD or gender updates in their posts is kinda my focus right now. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Vegan mum said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! :yipee:
> Just come back from my mw and heard the heart beat :wohoo: sounded just like a horse racing!Click to expand...
> 
> awww, yay! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Just back from my appointment with the midwife and got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. I could have cried.Click to expand...
> 
> wonderful news!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!Click to expand...
> 
> congratulations! :blue:
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I have not even heard the HB yet, only on scans! I would like a doppler but I would get OCD with it. xClick to expand...
> 
> i feel i would be the same way. hope you get to hear yours soon at an appt. :)Click to expand...

Of course! No worries LOL

Just thought it would be fun to see, yes especially when we know more genders in a few weeks! You're doing a great job! :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

*Fides * - would you mind changing my EDD to the 25th please :flower:


----------



## future hopes

congrats on ure gender scans ladies so exciting. i cant wait to find out wat were having. really hope i can find out on tuesday other wise its gonna b a long wait till the 4th october, just wanna know now im really hoping its a boy but if its a girl i wont mind mind that much to honest as long as the baby is healthy im not to fussed. but a boy wud b easier for us:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Beckzter said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun. my friend had it wen i was pregnant last and i managed to find our sons hb strait away, but can not remember how far gone i was:wacko:
> 
> is ure one the one with a pink and white round thing that u put on ure tummy and u listen through head phones, did u use the gel?
> 
> think it comes with a cd and things. does the round thing u put on ure tummy have a strap?
> 
> sorry so many questions:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hey future hopes I have this Doppler, hope you don't mind me answering your questions. Mine is the pink and white one with the headphones, you get a small tube of gel which I used both times I have used the doppler so far but the instructions also say you can use water? Not sure if anyone else has used water and had success?
> 
> It does not come with a strap, you just hold onto it, I find this good as to can just move it around to try and locate baby.
> 
> I also got CD etc which you can use to record the heartbeat. Had a mini panic at first when it came because I realised it needed a battery, was so relieved to open it up and find it does come with a battery :thumbup:Click to expand...

ah thats cool i was wondering aboout baterys and stuff. im really looking forward to it ariving now but because its bank holliday its gonna take longer.

i shud of ordered it a while ago maybe i wud of heard baby hb by now. but im hoping ill get to hear it tuesday ay my appointmant:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep just trusting instinct :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone 
how has everyone been ?


----------



## fides

AmeliePoulain said:


> *Fides * - would you mind changing my EDD to the 25th please :flower:

no problem. :)


----------



## munchkinlove

only 5 weeks and 2 days hopefully until my gender scan!!!!!!!!! ( we dont have a date yet but thats when ill be 20 weeks) so im hoping for that day or one of the days close to 20 weeks!!!!!


----------



## yellow11

I think if I had a Doppler I'd use it constantly. 
Hubby suggested getting one and I refused. I'm just Too highly strung :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

I don't think there is any issue using a Doppler (health wise) saying that tho I only use my once or twice a week but that's so I don't get hooked on it!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I use mine about once every day (though I have missed a couple of days), for about two minutes at a time. People ask me if I get paranoid that I won't find the heartbeat, but I just tell them it's always easy to find. And if it's not, I don't panic - I find it eventually. :) I have no reason to think this baby won't survive in utero, and have no pain or bleeding. So there's no reason for me to panic until I have those symptoms. I feel like 14 weeks is a milestone (now that I'm in my second trimester) and the chances of anything going awry now are really small. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Eurgh!! The noisy teenage girl next door crawled home at 3.30 this morning with a taxi full of friends (that's fine - I had a social life once :haha:) but they decided that as it wasn't raining (for a change) to sit in the back garden for an hour screaming and shouting!!!! She doesn't talk normally, she screeches!!! 4.30 they go to bed (after she shouts for ages cuz someone locks her out - maybe her friends find her annoying too!!)

We finally go back to sleep (fortunately DD could sleep through a nuclear war once she's asleep) but then DD decides at just gone 6 that it is such a nice day, it's time to be awake!!

I can't even have coffee to help me function!!!!

Edit: just to add I did get my own back a bit by putting washing on the line at 8am (well we had been up for 2 hours) and let DD run up and down the grass laughing and calling to me!! See how they like it altho they were prob all too comatose to hear us :dohh:


----------



## rem_82

wow, i cant believe how many people have dopplers! my oh wouldnt let me get one. He is always saying leave the baby alone!!! Now i'm at the kicking stage, I suppose i dont need to worry about a hb. Although yesterday I didnt feel any kicks until quite late in the evening and i did freak out a bit! Its so reasuring. Looking forward to everyone else feeling their little ones kicking!!

My scan is 2 weeks away now and i'm so excited!!! My OH wants us to have a boy as we have my DS's clothes in boxes, so we would be ready, although thats no fun!!! I would like a girl, as everyone thats had babies in the last 7 years has had boys, except my sis who finally had a girl last year!!!! Time to make up those numbers!!! 
Hope everyone having a great bank holiday weekend!!!!


----------



## yellow11

Lol glitter, revenge is good :) sucky that she kept you awake though, some people are inconsiderate. 
I didn't sleep, due to being uncomfortable between 3am and 7am and next door neighbours diy woke me a while ago, :gun: was a reasonable hour though just I was finally asleep. :sleep:
Hope you can get a nap this afternoon sometime :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on all the gender scan results. We're at least 2 weeks out on our next scan. I will find out a date after my 16 week OB appt tomorrow afternoon. I'm not sure if she'll make me wait til 20 weeks or let me have it at 18. If it's 20 weeks I still have a month to go and I'm getting antsy to see my little one with arms and legs! (oh...and a penis or lack there of :haha:) 
I've just got a bill for my prenatal blood work $1285- with a statement saying "our records show you have no health insurance". Really?? What is that little white card you photocopied while doing my paperwork then? :dohh: Phone calls to make Monday :nope: it never ends with these medical people!

I think we finally have a boys name and a girl's name...although DH never really agreed on the girl's first name, he did respond when I asked for a middle name to go with it, so maybe he'll give in to me!! 
We have:
Wyatt Matthew and Aneliece Marie (or Aneliese/Anneliese? what do you think for spelling? All are known variations, and I want people to be able to pronounce it and not come out with "analyze or anal-ease" which is why I chose to have an e follow the n instead of an a :haha: it is a combination of anne and elise and sounds just like you combined the two names)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

PerpetualMama said:


> congrats on all the gender scan results. We're at least 2 weeks out on our next scan. I will find out a date after my 16 week OB appt tomorrow afternoon. I'm not sure if she'll make me wait til 20 weeks or let me have it at 18. If it's 20 weeks I still have a month to go and I'm getting antsy to see my little one with arms and legs! (oh...and a penis or lack there of :haha:)
> I've just got a bill for my prenatal blood work $1285- with a statement saying "our records show you have no health insurance". Really?? What is that little white card you photocopied while doing my paperwork then? :dohh: Phone calls to make Monday :nope: it never ends with these medical people!
> 
> I think we finally have a boys name and a girl's name...although DH never really agreed on the girl's first name, he did respond when I asked for a middle name to go with it, so maybe he'll give in to me!!
> We have:
> Wyatt Matthew and Aneliece Marie (or Aneliese/Anneliese? what do you think for spelling? All are known variations, and I want people to be able to pronounce it and not come out with "analyze or anal-ease" which is why I chose to have an e follow the n instead of an a :haha: it is a combination of anne and elise and sounds just like you combined the two names)

:haha:anal-ease sorry that made me giggle i really like both them names id say the second spelling perhaps?:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have a friend who spells it Analeise :)


----------



## yellow11

I would suggest midnight fairys spelling with a double N, annaleise eliminating the "anal"


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep I agree!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like Anneliese :flower:


----------



## Beckzter

Another Anneliese fan here, I think in my whole time I've only ever come across one other person with the same name, don't think it's that common in the UK. Not sure about anywhere else though.

Thank you everyone for your comments on use of Doppler, think I might get it out again tonight. Told my mum about it today who initially thought it was silly and over the top but was soon overjoyed when I told her I would bring it round so she could have a listen, lol! 

I reckon once I can feel baby kicking on a more regular basis then I'll probably not use it as much.

Went to bed with a headache last night that continued all night and was still there this morning, yet when I got out of bed it went down to a dull pain, very confused!

Think I may have a soak in the bath after my tea, feeling a bit chilly today.


----------



## MileyMamma

embo216 said:


> I'm back!!!
> 
> Well this little one had us all wrong and it's a boy! He was a little pickle and first and wouldn't uncross his legs but with a bit of jiggling we saw his winky!
> 
> My little girl was a bit sad she won't be getting a sister but once I told her it means she doesn't have to share her barbies she was ok ;)
> 
> Core I'm going to have my hands full with this one ganging up with my Jack- double trouble!! :lol:

Congrats on team Blue :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

thanks ladies :) I'm happy to see someone out there knows someone with the name. According to babycenter's name finder it is not a common name at all, which suits me fine. But tehn again I just looked it up under Annalise and see it was actually rated at around 500, as opposed to 9,000+ for some other spellings. Getting anxious to find out the gender so I'll know who's in there and can start associating name with the child bopping around inside of me. DH may actually veto the name if it ends up being a girl. I plan on letting him know I let him choose DS(5) name and a boy's first name for this one (I chose middle name if it's a boy this time around), so I think I should get first name choice somewhere in this scenario :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I only know one person with the name ! Its not common at all.

I have had dull headaches in the evenings too xx

Today we went to a friends party at the local pub. Was lovely and kids had ride in horse n cart etc and all the kids played lovely in the park and we had some nice food. Feels great to be out and about and feeling happy today :)


----------



## Rota

:growlmad:Got my consultant appointment through the post yesterday finally for 05/09. Oh i am so looking forwards to that.


----------



## MileyMamma

Rota said:


> :growlmad:Got my consultant appointment through the post yesterday finally for 05/09. Oh i am so looking forwards to that.

Hope it goes better than mine went on friday :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. How are you?

I managed a nice lay in - thanks kiddies :) Just got up so lazy morning and probably tottle off to soft play and dinner later for bank holiday. Have dull ache in back preying its not that sciatica coming back! x


----------



## Rota

Well he finally went in the loft after me nagging him for hours. Pushchair and carseat are now sitting behind the sofa waiting to have the covers washed and wheel fixed :D He also got the suitcase down so all the babybits are now contained in one place, which is a good job as i bought a few bits from tescos as they were cheap, just plain white vests and babygrows and a beautiful yellow thumper shirt as i thought it was quite neutral. 

Whilst he was up there he also found a few baby things that i had forgotten that we had with DD including a swingchair, highchair, 2 baby baths (no idea why i have two) boxes and boxes of babygrows/vests/bibs and a rocking horse called dobbin :D He even found a sealed box of newborn nappies which i may use whilst we are in hospital.

I feel much better now, my living room is less cluttered as all the boxes of randomness are in the loft :D 

In regards to the consultant appointment i know exactly what she will say 'im too fat, blood pressure is too high, stress levels too high, chances of PND returning, chances of having another c section, baby having to stay in HDU' 



Going to order a couple of AIO nappies now :D

EDIT: Ordered 3 nappies from weepickles :D Feeling a little bit better now.


----------



## embo216

Just got back from weekend celebrating my 26th birthday at my Mums static by the sea. Completely shattered and I have the midwife coming at 8.30am in the morning for my 16 week appointment as my HOUSE! Arghh its a total tip with boxes everywhere as we're moving on Friday :( I just want a warm bath and not to have to do all the packing :cry:


----------



## AmmCjm

Got my Maternity T21 results and it came back negative for Down Syndrome. I feel very relieved and blessed.


----------



## MileyMamma

ammcjm- yay thats great news :)

Rota- I have done the same gotten out all the baby bits from my paretns loft! thing is we found out the sex with my last pregnancy so the majority of it is pink! some beautiful bits but feel kind of sad that there is a chance I may not be able to use them again! But like my OH said I do get to go out and but new Blue things if its a little boy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My 16 week bump i think i can safely call it a bump now:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0034.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rota

AmmCjm said:


> Got my Maternity T21 results and it came back negative for Down Syndrome. I feel very relieved and blessed.


That reminds me :D Mine is also negative :D 1 in 950,000 :thumbup:


Miley-We bought brights and pastels from babies r us when DD was due so im praying that they are in a useable condition ( i think a few of them were stained from the odd nappy explosions) and then a couple of character outfits (tiger,dumbo etc) its only clothes from 6 months+ that are girls bits.


I bought more bits this afternoon including 5 pairs of black knickers for me post birth, 8 muslin squares for £8 from toys r us, a couple of wire free bras. :happydance:my boobs are :happydance: actually the hands on that icon could be my boobs :dohh:

I wanted to buy some cute owl/dino hats and some ickle bitty socks as well but i do have bills to pay this month :D


----------



## MileyMamma

Rota said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> Got my Maternity T21 results and it came back negative for Down Syndrome. I feel very relieved and blessed.
> 
> 
> That reminds me :D Mine is also negative :D 1 in 950,000 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Miley-We bought brights and pastels from babies r us when DD was due so im praying that they are in a useable condition ( i think a few of them were stained from the odd nappy explosions) and then a couple of character outfits (tiger,dumbo etc) its only clothes from 6 months+ that are girls bits.
> 
> 
> I bought more bits this afternoon including 5 pairs of black knickers for me post birth, 8 muslin squares for £8 from toys r us, a couple of wire free bras. :happydance:my boobs are :happydance: actually the hands on that icon could be my boobs :dohh:
> 
> I wanted to buy some cute owl/dino hats and some ickle bitty socks as well but i do have bills to pay this month :DClick to expand...

I think I have a few whites and creams, also sold loads of stuff and gave it to friends when they were having babies so not much left- any excuse to go shopping :)


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> My 16 week bump i think i can safely call it a bump now:haha:

oooh definitely a bump! I am huge, I look full term :blush:


----------



## Lindylou

Nice bump whisper! X


----------



## rem_82

Rota said:


> AmmCjm said:
> 
> 
> Got my Maternity T21 results and it came back negative for Down Syndrome. I feel very relieved and blessed.
> 
> 
> That reminds me :D Mine is also negative :D 1 in 950,000 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Miley-We bought brights and pastels from babies r us when DD was due so im praying that they are in a useable condition ( i think a few of them were stained from the odd nappy explosions) and then a couple of character outfits (tiger,dumbo etc) its only clothes from 6 months+ that are girls bits.
> 
> 
> I bought more bits this afternoon including 5 pairs of black knickers for me post birth, 8 muslin squares for £8 from toys r us, a couple of wire free bras. :happydance:my boobs are :happydance: actually the hands on that icon could be my boobs :dohh:
> 
> I wanted to buy some cute owl/dino hats and some ickle bitty socks as well but i do have bills to pay this month :DClick to expand...

Oh my goodness, you talking about your boobs just had melaughing!!! not at you though!!! really cheered me up!! by the way mine are pretty much the same!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I am 16 weeks, any of you ladies feel movement that early? if so, how frequent?


----------



## kimberleywats

This is already taking 4 ever! is it jus me or is
This preg taking LONG ! Sick of the restlessness! An the
Sickness :( x ( the sore boob thing is the worst! So annoying-! Can't sleep on my front bcos of it!)yeah they look big n fun! But they defo not :( I dnt remember it pasting this long wiv theo! An I had no sickness wiv theo! Got it bad now :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kimberleywats said:


> This is already taking 4 ever! is it jus me or is
> This preg taking LONG ! Sick of the restlessness! An the
> Sickness :( x ( the sore boob thing is the worst! So annoying-! Can't sleep on my front bcos of it!)yeah they look big n fun! But they defo not :( I dnt remember it pasting this long wiv theo! An I had no sickness wiv theo! Got it bad now :(

same with me feels to be dragging i remember all my friedns getting bfps on here and irl and they all seem to of gone so fast one friend just had baba and two others are due within the next few weeks and i feel stuck at the begining:haha:


----------



## future hopes

loving the bump whisper:hugs:

hello ladies so i have my appointment later with my high risk consultant and im really really hoping ill get a scan and i can find out wat we r having im also am hoping we get to hear babies h/b for the very first time.

im a bit nervous to b honest just hope it all goes well. :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> loving the bump whisper:hugs:
> 
> hello ladies so i have my appointment later with my high risk consultant and im really really hoping ill get a scan and i can find out wat we r having im also am hoping we get to hear babies h/b for the very first time.
> 
> im a bit nervous to b honest just hope it all goes well. :wacko:

good luck hun ul be fine


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u sweety i just really hope they scan me and can tell us the sex ive got everything crossed lol:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lovely bumps all. This is my 15 week bump but its even bigger now I am nearly 16w!

Hope your all ok. Handed keys back for old place today, gosh it felt good!
 



Attached Files:







1345802008101.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

p.s I never get "huge" in pregnancy, I have always measured 2/3 weeks under. xx


----------



## future hopes

lovely bump midnight fairy heres me at 15 weeks i really think ive stopt growing now:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

excuse the scar:wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lovely bumps!

My 14 week bump below :flower:
 



Attached Files:







14 week bump.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awww lovely bumps ladies i would put a non clothed bump up but my belly is coverd in stretchies fromeven b4 i got preg:haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jessica28 said:


> I am 16 weeks, any of you ladies feel movement that early? if so, how frequent?

I'm almost 16 weeks and have felt movement here and there for a couple weeks. I was super tiny when I got pregnant and it's baby number 7 (# 6 that has gotten to the kicking stage) so I think that's the only reason I was able to feel movememt so early. I've only felt 2 real kicks that were like a light flick internally, other than that its a rolling feeling and it's usually only when I'm resting or standing still that I notice them. It's here and there, not constant.

Ammcjm: Yay on the negative test results :happydance:

Loving all the bump pics :) I'll post my latest when I get on my own PC, DH doesn't need to have a bump file on his computer, lol.
Good luck future hopes...I hope you get your scan!


----------



## Rota

yay bunk beds arrived :D Now i just need two days off work to paint spawnlings room ocean/rainforest themed, put the wardrobe together, assemble the bunk beds and vax the carpet (hasnt been done for over a year :blush:)


Anyways,back to the portfolio as i finally have my appraisal for work tomorrow, ive only been there 16 months


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rota said:


> yay bunk beds arrived :D Now i just need two days off work to paint spawnlings room ocean/rainforest themed, put the wardrobe together, assemble the bunk beds and vax the carpet (hasnt been done for over a year :blush:)
> 
> 
> Anyways,back to the portfolio as i finally have my appraisal for work tomorrow, ive only been there 16 months

don't forget to take it easy in between assembling etc :hugs:


----------



## Rota

PerpetualMama said:



> Rota said:
> 
> 
> yay bunk beds arrived :D Now i just need two days off work to paint spawnlings room ocean/rainforest themed, put the wardrobe together, assemble the bunk beds and vax the carpet (hasnt been done for over a year :blush:)
> 
> 
> Anyways,back to the portfolio as i finally have my appraisal for work tomorrow, ive only been there 16 months
> 
> don't forget to take it easy in between assembling etc :hugs:Click to expand...

Think i might just 'assist' ie sit on the floor and direct :D i mean after all i am pregnant :laugh2: :winkwink:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> lovely bump midnight fairy heres me at 15 weeks i really think ive stopt growing now:wacko:
> View attachment 466485

I think you look bigger :)


----------



## future hopes

really i dont think i notice it because i c my self everyday lol.

so ladies just got back from my app. my blood presure was a little high so it had to be done several times, they checked urine and all is fine there. however they still cant find babys h/b but we heard the familier bangs and knocks ive been hearing and it is baby kicking:thumbup: was still worried tho as i really thought id get to hear h/b i heard es being 15 weeks but nope:nope:

so she did a scan and im happy to say baby was really active and i cud c the h/b beating away, she didnt tell us the sex as she was mainly checking the baby is developing ok which it is. baby does look small soim wondering if thats why i cant feel no movments and also no h/b.

my friend had a tiny baby and she didnt get to hear the h/b till 18 19 weeks and that was because baby was small and she also never felt movments till later because of baby bein little.

i know im at high risk of having a low birth weight baby due to all the meds i have to take so mayb that is wat is happening and it wud make sence why i cant feel baby or hear hb yet.

babys a rite little mover to really kicking and thrashing looked more in perportion and not so top heavy as it did at my 12 week scan. just wish i cud feel the little wrigler:shrug:

anyhow my angel sounds dopler shud arive sometime this week so mayb ill have more luck with that.

i am gratefull she scaned me tho its such a relief wen u c ure little sprout moving around, my OH is 95% sure its a boy but im still doughtfull he thinks he saw the same thing as we saw on my sons scan wen we were told he was a boy.:haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rota said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> yay bunk beds arrived :D Now i just need two days off work to paint spawnlings room ocean/rainforest themed, put the wardrobe together, assemble the bunk beds and vax the carpet (hasnt been done for over a year :blush:)
> 
> 
> Anyways,back to the portfolio as i finally have my appraisal for work tomorrow, ive only been there 16 months
> 
> don't forget to take it easy in between assembling etc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Think i might just 'assist' ie sit on the floor and direct :D i mean after all i am pregnant :laugh2: :winkwink:Click to expand...

yes, assisting is the more important job ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yup I just assisted in our house move hehe.

Got a pram suit today for the bubba and donated 4 bags of teddies to charity- gosh it feels good to get rid of them x


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> really i dont think i notice it because i c my self everyday lol.
> 
> so ladies just got back from my app. my blood presure was a little high so it had to be done several times, they checked urine and all is fine there. however they still cant find babys h/b but we heard the familier bangs and knocks ive been hearing and it is baby kicking:thumbup: was still worried tho as i really thought id get to hear h/b i heard es being 15 weeks but nope:nope:
> 
> so she did a scan and im happy to say baby was really active and i cud c the h/b beating away, she didnt tell us the sex as she was mainly checking the baby is developing ok which it is. baby does look small soim wondering if thats why i cant feel no movments and also no h/b.
> 
> my friend had a tiny baby and she didnt get to hear the h/b till 18 19 weeks and that was because baby was small and she also never felt movments till later because of baby bein little.
> 
> i know im at high risk of having a low birth weight baby due to all the meds i have to take so mayb that is wat is happening and it wud make sence why i cant feel baby or hear hb yet.
> 
> babys a rite little mover to really kicking and thrashing looked more in perportion and not so top heavy as it did at my 12 week scan. just wish i cud feel the little wrigler:shrug:
> 
> anyhow my angel sounds dopler shud arive sometime this week so mayb ill have more luck with that.
> 
> i am gratefull she scaned me tho its such a relief wen u c ure little sprout moving around, my OH is 95% sure its a boy but im still doughtfull he thinks he saw the same thing as we saw on my sons scan wen we were told he was a boy.:haha:

Did they say you had an anterior placenta or anything? 

AFM I have finally gotten a call from the facility that will do my anomoly scan around 20 weeks and it's all booked for September 22! It's a Saturday so DH doesn't have to take a day out of work to come with me. I'm so excited, but I know time will drag til then. Thank God I have some work this week and next, and DS started kindergarten this morning, me and my older kids start next week- it'll certainly help the time move faster. I just need to keep my mind off of it :haha: (that'll happen, hahahaha)


----------



## Farida_2013

I just had my 16 week gender scan and checkup and we found out!

Beany is a GIRL! We are team Pink! The doctor said it was 95% accurate what he sees, I asked him how come he is so sure, he said well 40 years experience kinda gives you a little nudge hehe :D

I am sooo happy we are team PINK :pink::pink:

:cloud9:

woohoo!


----------



## Vegan mum

Congratulations on your girly! :happydance:


----------



## Rota

https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html

Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on team pink :D Pretty sure I must be team blue to even this out a bit. We may even have agreed on a boys name! 

I am going to aqua natal tomorrow! x


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> really i dont think i notice it because i c my self everyday lol.
> 
> so ladies just got back from my app. my blood presure was a little high so it had to be done several times, they checked urine and all is fine there. however they still cant find babys h/b but we heard the familier bangs and knocks ive been hearing and it is baby kicking:thumbup: was still worried tho as i really thought id get to hear h/b i heard es being 15 weeks but nope:nope:
> 
> so she did a scan and im happy to say baby was really active and i cud c the h/b beating away, she didnt tell us the sex as she was mainly checking the baby is developing ok which it is. baby does look small soim wondering if thats why i cant feel no movments and also no h/b.
> 
> my friend had a tiny baby and she didnt get to hear the h/b till 18 19 weeks and that was because baby was small and she also never felt movments till later because of baby bein little.
> 
> i know im at high risk of having a low birth weight baby due to all the meds i have to take so mayb that is wat is happening and it wud make sence why i cant feel baby or hear hb yet.
> 
> babys a rite little mover to really kicking and thrashing looked more in perportion and not so top heavy as it did at my 12 week scan. just wish i cud feel the little wrigler:shrug:
> 
> anyhow my angel sounds dopler shud arive sometime this week so mayb ill have more luck with that.
> 
> i am gratefull she scaned me tho its such a relief wen u c ure little sprout moving around, my OH is 95% sure its a boy but im still doughtfull he thinks he saw the same thing as we saw on my sons scan wen we were told he was a boy.:haha:
> 
> Did they say you had an anterior placenta or anything?
> 
> AFM I have finally gotten a call from the facility that will do my anomoly scan around 20 weeks and it's all booked for September 22! It's a Saturday so DH doesn't have to take a day out of work to come with me. I'm so excited, but I know time will drag til then. Thank God I have some work this week and next, and DS started kindergarten this morning, me and my older kids start next week- it'll certainly help the time move faster. I just need to keep my mind off of it :haha: (that'll happen, hahahaha)Click to expand...

no she didnt say hun. i cant remember wat was said at the 12 weeks scan either. i think they said its at the front but i cant remember for sure. with my son my placenter was at the front but we still got to hear his h/b at 15 weeks. ive never had to wait this long to hear the h/b b4.:nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just listened to Baby's heartbeat, and the rate was 146bpm. According to the old wives' tale, what does this mean? It's right on the mark for both genders (>140 = girl, <140 = boy). I'll measure it again tomorrow, maybe. :) We're still team yellow, but it's fun to test the theories!

Those cloth nappies are gorgeous! :D I've thought about buying some, and I know they're more eco-friendly, but I think we're just going to go with disposable.

Ooh, also! EDIT - I *think* I felt Baby earlier. I felt sort of wind-type feelings, but didn't feel like I had to pass wind, if that makes sense! It's been noted that I've got an anterior placenta, so I was expecting to feel Baby a lot later... so it may not have been Baby! :shrug:


----------



## Rota

mrsswaffer said:


> Those cloth nappies are gorgeous! :D I've thought about buying some, and I know they're more eco-friendly, but I think we're just going to go with disposable.
> 
> Ooh, also! EDIT - I *think* I felt Baby earlier. I felt sort of wind-type feelings, but didn't feel like I had to pass wind, if that makes sense! It's been noted that I've got an anterior placenta, so I was expecting to feel Baby a lot later... so it may not have been Baby! :shrug:

Cannot wait to feel Bump :D

I have kinda beaten OH into being eco-warrior parents this time :D so cloth nappies,baby wearing,exclusively breast feeding(if possible) and im working on co-sleeping now as our bedroom is the smallest room in the house and there may only just be room for a moses basket but that would mean a lot of reshuffling/work :D


----------



## yellow11

congrats on being team pink farida :pink:
im going with reusable nappies, some brilliant ones on the market atm :)
love the weepickles website, never seen that one before


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

love reusable s but I have already spend loads on disposables as thats what I feel comfortable with.


----------



## rem_82

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Congrats on team pink :D Pretty sure I must be team blue to even this out a bit. We may even have agreed on a boys name!
> 
> I am going to aqua natal tomorrow! x

please tell me if aqua natal is good or not!! want to do some sort of excercise but there isnt a lot of choice!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks, not sure if I will like it but I just need to get into routine of doing *something* if you know what I mean.


----------



## rem_82

re usable nappies.......how easy and time consuming are these?? I'm really interested, although my OH isnt. Although he wont chge nappies so it wont concern him!!! do they work out cheaper than diposables?? I've tried to google them and can only really understand the popper ones!! Please share your experiences and views!!!!

Kicking....baby seems a lot quieter that DS was!! He was always on the go and still is!!! Trying to work out if that is a girly thing or lazy boy!!! 

I'm so jealous that so many of you know the sex already!!! Hoping to add to team pink, but would be happy with another blue!!!! Need to even the numbers though!!!

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hubby informed me last night that he has a feeling we are having a boy... For some reason I have a feeling as well. Even though we were hoping for a girl lol. But as I always say... Happy healthy baby is all we can truly ask for.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rota said:


> https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html
> 
> Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!

I wish they sold those around here! You ca barely find cloth diapers and accessories, never mind convenient wraps like that! I had two with my son that I scored somewhere along the line. I wonder if I can find them online in the US

Edit: Ohhhh! I found some on-line in the US! yay!!


----------



## babydreams85

Farida_2013 said:


> I just had my 16 week gender scan and checkup and we found out!
> 
> Beany is a GIRL! We are team Pink! The doctor said it was 95% accurate what he sees, I asked him how come he is so sure, he said well 40 years experience kinda gives you a little nudge hehe :D
> 
> I am sooo happy we are team PINK :pink::pink:
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> woohoo!


Congrats on team pink!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

I'm 100% for disposable diapers. Unlike most, I find the reusable ones really ugly. *shrug*

I finally have a scan date for finding out the sex, but it's not until Sept 28th. It's going to be forever until then.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I'm 100% for disposable diapers. Unlike most, I find the reusable ones really ugly. *shrug*
> 
> I finally have a scan date for finding out the sex, but it's not until Sept 28th. It's going to be forever until then.

I like both. Being out of work for the next 2 + years I'm hoping to save a little money. We did a mix of cloth and disposable for all my kids. Oldest was mostly cloth, youngest mostly disposable because DH wasn't a fan of cloth, and grandmother who babysat had arthritis and slightly shakey hands (yikes!). We were cloth, pin, and rubber pants people. Nappies seem easier than pins! We'll still be a mix of both cloth and disposable. 
I sympathise with you on the long wait for your scan. It's going to drag!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I want to trade over to cloth completely. So Im doing to make the new baby ones with Velco in homes my hubby doesnt have such a hard time with them. The ones we have for my daughter are all buttons. and when the baby is being fussy and wiggly , he has a heck of a time. 


This is the one I just did tonight :) I think I might add some snaps to the front to fix it so its a bit smaller. If I can manage that:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yellow11

That looks brilliant, can't believe you made that! well done. it looks better than some of the shop bought ones! 
all the reusables I have got have been Velcro, buttons seem really fiddly. I hopefully have enough to take me from birth till potty :smug: lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. Cant believe I am 16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## yellow11

Morning, I know, I feel like, wow how did that happen so quickly?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its crazy because in 5 weeks will be half way through :/ I know time will fly when the kiddies are back at school too.

Agh, I am having to sort xmas because I dont want to be traipsing around the shops heavily preggers so getting it all sorted now. Nightmere.


----------



## yellow11

The grotto would love you :haha: 
They are Christmas crazy over there.
You'll feel good when its all done. Im always so smug when I'm organized. I do my Xmas shopping in.Sept Oct too, mainly because there are good sales on :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its crazy because I have never been heavily pregnant over xmas before! I am thinking we still have the big baby bits to get (cot/pram etc) and not to mention xmas, it comes around sooo fast by the time we get to september and its going to be alot of £££ at once with babystuff too! eeeek


----------



## embo216

Im 17 weeks today! Woke up with my 1st ever Uti though :( Can't cope with feeling like I have to wee 24/7 its hell plus all the pain :( I'm supposed to be packing as Im moving on Friday, great timing!


----------



## Farida_2013

mrsswaffer said:


> I just listened to Baby's heartbeat, and the rate was 146bpm. According to the old wives' tale, what does this mean? It's right on the mark for both genders (>140 = girl, <140 = boy). I'll measure it again tomorrow, maybe. :) We're still team yellow, but it's fun to test the theories!
> 
> Those cloth nappies are gorgeous! :D I've thought about buying some, and I know they're more eco-friendly, but I think we're just going to go with disposable.
> 
> Ooh, also! EDIT - I *think* I felt Baby earlier. I felt sort of wind-type feelings, but didn't feel like I had to pass wind, if that makes sense! It's been noted that I've got an anterior placenta, so I was expecting to feel Baby a lot later... so it may not have been Baby! :shrug:

hey :) well I've been told I am having a girl and yesterday the HB was 130 :) so either it's not accurate or I will have a heck of a surprise when Beany pops out hehe



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Morning all. Cant believe I am 16 weeks tomorrow.

I KNOW! Omg.. time flies but it feels like it is going so slow! but here we are suddenly at 16 weeks :D



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Its crazy because in 5 weeks will be half way through :/ I know time will fly when the kiddies are back at school too.
> 
> Agh, I am having to sort xmas because I dont want to be traipsing around the shops heavily preggers so getting it all sorted now. Nightmere.


ooo Good idea about Xmas! :o


----------



## yellow11

Ouch embo, I sent a sample into docs this morning too, think I was up during the night with one. They are horrible :(

MF hope you get all that you need sorted. Xmas will fly in and before you know it it'll be NY and we will have our babies :) tell family not to get you anything as you won't be getting them as you've enough to worry about. Hubby did that already with his family as his is quite large. Although I know you'll have to Santa with the 2 LOs. Get hubby to sort it all for you, tell him you're busy making a baby :haha:


----------



## Jembug

With the cloth Nappies, our council give you money if you use them, so check out your local council website.
I'm sticking to disposable's, I've started collecting Nappies and wipes already!

No movements here, 18 weeks on sat! Although I was lying down last night and I felt like something rolled round in my tummy- not a normal sensation so I'm assuming it was baby?
I'm off swimming with my Girlies, got no maternity swimwear, so I'm getting my bump out in a bikini! I just look fat, may put a sticker on my head saying 'I'm actually pregnant!'

Congrats on the gender scans!
X


----------



## Jembug

Those who are working.... Have you sorted out maternity leave?
I only told my boss that I was pregnant on Friday and we sorted it all out there and then!
Beacause I start my NVQ next week and the NHS are not funding it anymore- I have to complete it before mat leave. So that ends on the 14th Jan and baby is due 2nd Feb!! But I've got 2 and a half weeks annual leave, so I'm just taking it all over Christmas- so it works out I'm working one day or night a week from mid December! Xx


----------



## yellow11

I told my boss at 6 weeks due to extreme MS :(
Had a chat with HR about entitlement but not sorted yet. Hubby and I have to sit and work out how much time I can afford to have off. I've saved 4 weeks hols and ill use all of next years probably and I get 18 weeks full pay plus 21 stat then I can take 13 weeks unpaid and hols ontop. But I don't think we can afford for me to take all of stat never mind unpaid. But I'm telling hubby we will have to pay childcare any way so why shouldn't I be off as long as possible. We have to sit and work.it out :shrug:


----------



## Kitty_love

Farida- Congrats on finding out you're having a little girl! What exciting news!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ouch em :( hope it gets better soon! xx

Yellow- last year me and my siblings just brought for the kids in the family, worked out much nicer! I wouldnt mind some nice new slippers and pjs though hehe.


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies! Sorry I went AWOL again :haha:

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I went AWOL again :haha:
> 
> How is everyone? x x x

achey as hell today have pulled my side and belly:dohh: how are you doing xx


----------



## tntrying22

PerpetualMama said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html
> 
> Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!
> 
> I wish they sold those around here! You ca barely find cloth diapers and accessories, never mind convenient wraps like that! I had two with my son that I scored somewhere along the line. I wonder if I can find them online in the US
> 
> Edit: Ohhhh! I found some on-line in the US! yay!!Click to expand...

Which site did you find them on? I might try to do a mix...

Im DYING to know what team we are - our 6 year anniversiary is on 9/1 so I think I am getting a gender scan as my present :happydance: Although I told hubs I want to see at my dr appt if they schedule my abnormality scan for 18wk Ill just wait. 20 is too long though!! Who am I kidding I think I'll be there next week ;)

I'm jealous of you all overseas that get nice long maternity leaves - US companies aren't as generous! I think I literally will work til I go in labor and then use my time. I only get 4 weeks as it stands plus whatever vacay I have (likely only one week to roll over) but my 4 weeks is fully paid and I work from home so it's really not too bad at all! 

My boss had only been my boss for about 3 days when I told him and he was like no worries so happy for you! Whew...


----------



## embo216

Hi Wriggler! :hi:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey all!

Congrats on the pink bump Farida!

5 more sleeps til my gender scan! :thumbup:

As for mat. leave - i'm hoping to take the full year so am saving like crazy!! Working for the NHS means I get fairly decent maternity pay for 6 months (then SMP for 3 then unpaid for 3 - hence the saving!!). Haven't discussed leave with my boss but i'm hoping to finish just before Christmas.


----------



## GlitterandBug

rem_82 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on team pink :D Pretty sure I must be team blue to even this out a bit. We may even have agreed on a boys name!
> 
> I am going to aqua natal tomorrow! x
> 
> please tell me if aqua natal is good or not!! want to do some sort of excercise but there isnt a lot of choice!!!Click to expand...

I want to start aquanatal - was so unfit last pregnancy (actually just lazy) that I need to make a serious effort this time otherwise come 30+ weeks i'll be a wreck!!


----------



## Wiggler

I still have this awful cold/virus thing and now its affecting my hearing :( I need to pop my ears again (like when you are on a plane) but it hurts so much :cry:

preggy wise I am good, no bump yet which is annoying, but I don't mind :) x x x


----------



## Jembug

Jealous of you ladies with the NHS enhancements!! I missed out on it by six measly weeks! Never mind!
And poor USA mummies, so infair for you xx


----------



## Rota

Jembug said:


> With the cloth Nappies, our council give you money if you use them, so check out your local council website.
> I'm sticking to disposable's, I've started collecting Nappies and wipes already!

i think my council are one of the few that dont offer incentives :( mind you the county is a bit stuck in the dark ages. I might ring and try to pursuade them :D


I really really would love to make my own nappies as i have so much fabric,fleece and velcro as i make hammocks for my ferrets. I need to 'talk' to my sewing machine as me and it had a falling out over tension issues a few months back :D

I also work for the NHS and im thinking about doing 7-8 months mat leave but i need to think about the actual numbers and find out exactly how much money i would have each month to see if it is viable as i am the main breadwinner.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> With the cloth Nappies, our council give you money if you use them, so check out your local council website.
> I'm sticking to disposable's, I've started collecting Nappies and wipes already!
> 
> i think my council are one of the few that dont offer incentives :( mind you the county is a bit stuck in the dark ages. I might ring and try to pursuade them :D
> 
> 
> I really really would love to make my own nappies as i have so much fabric,fleece and velcro as i make hammocks for my ferrets. I need to 'talk' to my sewing machine as me and it had a falling out over tension issues a few months back :D
> 
> I also work for the NHS and im thinking about doing 7-8 months mat leave but i need to think about the actual numbers and find out exactly how much money i would have each month to see if it is viable as i am the main breadwinner.Click to expand...

i know milton keynes were doing it not sure if they still do but id of though bedford would do the same too


----------



## Lindylou

I have to try and arrange cover for when I am off!!! Nightmare


----------



## future hopes

Congrats on gender scans. Seems theres alot if pink babys in this thread so think we need to get some blue ones on here.:thumbup:

I so cant not wait to find out wat were having, my OH is 95% sure its a boy and im really hoping he is rite. I have to wait another 5 more weeks yet till we find out. Feels forever away. Wud love to b able to aford gender scan we just dont have the money so we got to wait:wacko:

Hope ure all doin great:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Its definitely girl season! My little man is in the minority at the mo for sure


----------



## future hopes

Well my OH is 95% surs were having a boy so i cud b joining u soon if he is rite. Im showing alot of boy signs like bright yellow pee, bump goas strait out front and craving the same things i did with our son also got sickness the same. Ill b happy with a girl but it wud b easier if its another little dude as we have loads of boy cloths and toys. Oh i just cant wait to find out. 5 weeks feels so long away. Ill b 20+2 weeks by then:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

Ive just realised i put almost the same post just above ure post:dohh: wat a wally i am lol:haha:


----------



## Jembug

Future, have you told your parents yet? Hope you don't mind me asking- just remember you being worried about there reaction?

How's everyones weight gain? I've put on 5lb but Its what I put on at this stage with my previous pregnancies.

Also sainsburys have started this baby an me range, which was allon offer- don't know if it still is? The cream is lovely and leaves my belly soft for ages! My 3 year old says 'mummy, when you get out the shower can I rub that cream all over your baby' too cute!
X


----------



## rem_82

jem, swishing around in belly when flat sounds like bubs!!! my OH can feel it but not the kicks yet!!!

I will look at the council site and see about reuseable nappies!!! 

Having a grumpy day today!!


----------



## Jembug

Maybe I've just forgotten what early baby movements are like? X


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> Maybe I've just forgotten what early baby movements are like? X

Hay hun no i havent told them. There never seems to b a good timr. My mums still goin through a breakdown and there marrige is really on the rocks. And i just no my news is gonna b the final blow for them and if they do split it will b my fault. Im just totaly scered about telling them cuz i no there gonna hit the roof big time :nope:


----------



## tntrying22

Wow that's amazing that you guys can take 7-12 mo of maternity leave. Very fortunate!!

There's a wives tale that says if there are a large number of male births in a year that it supposed to signal a war/fighting coming. Bring on the pink!


----------



## future hopes

Oh my i didnt no that hun. :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

I'm going nowhere near the scales.... :shock:
I dread to think, I'd put on 2kg in the first 11 weeks, haven't been.on scales since.
I was shocked considering how ill I was especially up to wk12.
And I've so much food aversions, must be all the carbs... :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Ive put on 3lbs but i did lose weight at the begining of pregnancy so if i add the weight ive put on since then ive put on 5lbs. Im not eating loads tho my apitite went out the window wen i found out i was pregnant. It drives my OH mad because hell say wat do u fancy for dinner and im always like ;oh i just dont know; and wen i do eat i can never finish it:wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

tntrying22 said:


> Wow that's amazing that you guys can take 7-12 mo of maternity leave. Very fortunate!!
> 
> There's a wives tale that says if there are a large number of male births in a year that it supposed to signal a war/fighting coming. Bring on the pink!

Oh wow really? Come on baby girls!! We don't want any fighting!


----------



## SweetPea0903

As of my 12 week appt, I lost a pound... But I have a feeling I will start gaining now...


----------



## yellow11

future hopes said:


> Ive put on 3lbs but i did lose weight at the begining of pregnancy so if i add the weight ive put on since then ive put on 5lbs. Im not eating loads tho my apitite went out the window wen i found out i was pregnant. It drives my OH mad because hell say wat do u fancy for dinner and im always like ;oh i just dont know; and wen i do eat i can never finish it:wacko:

Haha, sounds like me! Poor hubby is stuck with plain old food too, if he even eats garlic or onions when I'm not about I can smell it on his breath for the next day or 2 :sick:
I've banned so much food from the house, same in work, its as well I'm the boss :haha: I'm like "what's in that?" And if I don't like the smell they have to go and eat elsewhere where I can smell it and noone is allowed raw onion, :sick: 
Plus I haven't finished a meal in months.... I got soup for lunch, didn't eat it all, had a bit more for dinner and still a 3rd left. It wasn't a massive portion either :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

had a good day today, saw my friend Danii and then another friend for a cuppa so felt like I socialized today lol x feel heavy and achy though.


----------



## Rota

Ive lost a stone in total, rarely finishing a meal, no snacking either.
Bunk beds have been put together by the man :D He has also bought paint and other bits that i needed whilst at work :D Think he is after DTD :D 



i just sneezed and a bit of wee came out :cry: think i need to work on the old pelvic floor


----------



## future hopes

Yellow 11 im so glad im not the only one i was getting a bit worried because i always thought pregnancy made u feel even more hungry but i just dont at all. Im really naughty i do t eat breakfast much, only wen i force myself and i never want lunch and at dinner times im not that fussed either its really driving my OH bannanas lol. I cant bear the smell of frying food that makes me wanna chuck up. I hope my apatite returns soon. Swear i was like this with our son but i remember the last few wks of pregnancy i ate like a horse. I find im thirsty all the time but i hate water so been having fruit smoothies and orenge juice oh and milk. Im loving milk rite now and it has to b fall fat. :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

Future hopes:
I was all about the milk till wk9 now it straight away make me :sick: still really thirsty too orange juice is good, anything cold too, slushees are awsome :)
:sick: totally with you with the fried food. cant bear greasy food, sausages, bacon, the smell..... Ugh...
I thought I'd be eating like a mad woman but nope, just vomiting.like one. 
so much food makes me ill at the thought. hubby is being so good and patient with me though.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thankfully, I feel like my appetite is coming back now. Today has been a really good day - no nausea or anything. :) I've felt like me!! Yay!

15 weeks today, and I feel like all of my weight has shifted to the front. I still haven't put on any weight (since losing the stone 7 weeks ago), but it's definitely accumulated around my belly! This evening, I saw a 'pregnant' tummy in the mirror. Weird. :)


----------



## tntrying22

I am guessing I've gained back a couple of the 8lb I've lost...I was bad this weekend and ate breadsticks, pizza, hibachi, mac and cheese...yum. I've been wanting edmame in soy sauce and (safe) sushi too! getting to be a friday night must.

And Rota, yes if I am not sitting the right way on a sneeze = no bueno! I am scared to think what will happen after baby! 

And wow, I could probably out belch a football team since being pregnant - classy haha!


----------



## sara3337

Hope everyone is doing fine. Got a doppler yesterday and tried to use it only could here my own hb from one of the artries, dont know how to find the baby's hb. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## munchkinlove

sara3337 said:


> Hope everyone is doing fine. Got a doppler yesterday and tried to use it only could here my own hb from one of the artries, dont know how to find the baby's hb. Will try again tomorrow.

try going more towards the center of your body and right above your pubic bone....and point the wand toward your pubic area almost as if you are tilting the handle down towards your belly if that makes sense...... thats where i find mine. good luck!!!!!!


----------



## sara3337

Thxx willl try


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read that future xx
Ha ha he Rota, your comment at the bottom made me laugh!

My brain is a bit frazzled been up all night with my three year old being sick :(
Hoping we all don't get it?? 
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## future hopes

Ive just found babys hb on my dopler:happydance: it took a while and all i heard at first wash the woosh woosh which i know is the placenta but wen i went down low on right hand dide just behinde the woosh woosh i heard a faint beating that sounded like a train its 137 to 138 BPM
now that has to b it doesent it?:shrug:
I think i do hav a frontal placenta cus the wooshes of that was really loud. The hb was was only quiet but im sure thats wat i heard and OH had a listen and said he cud hear it to if i cud turn the woosh woosh of the placenta down hb eud of been alot louder. 

Think baby was asleep at first and i.woke it up because i herd it moving and kicking:haha:

Oh its so nice i can hear baby now so i can stop worrying now hurah:thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

sara3337, go lower than you think, and try both sides (where you think your ovaries might be). I'll find my baby right on my hair line a lot of the time. :) It's amazing once you find it.

EDIT - Well done future! That will definitely be Baby. I have been told I've got an anterior placenta too, and sometimes the heartbeat is quite faint. I just put it to Baby being in the back of my uterus! He/She does a lot of swimming in there, and I'll often have to follow him/her with the Doppler!


----------



## future hopes

yellow11 said:


> Future hopes:
> I was all about the milk till wk9 now it straight away make me :sick: still really thirsty too orange juice is good, anything cold too, slushees are awsome :)
> :sick: totally with you with the fried food. cant bear greasy food, sausages, bacon, the smell..... Ugh...
> I thought I'd be eating like a mad woman but nope, just vomiting.like one.
> so much food makes me ill at the thought. hubby is being so good and patient with me though.

Ah hun i hope u feel better soon ive only felt sick but not been sick although i very nearly hav a few times. Not feeling to bad today but shel c how the day pans out x:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

So goin by the hb im having a boy but have to wait another 5 weeks to know for sure boooooo:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

The chinese gender thing i dont trust it said girl last time and i had a boy and it said booy for my friend and she had a girl its crazy. So thats the ring swing test saying boy, my pee being bright yellow like a highlighter pen indicates boy and the sickness and the hb. Oh i just cant wait yo find out. I still think its gonna b a girl tho but OH is like nope ure wrong tho its deffo a boy. Ooooow i cant wait hurry up the 4th october:baby:


----------



## Fruitymeli

morning ladies
how is everyone ?
when is everyone having there 20 week scan ?


----------



## Angelinheaven

i am having my 20 week scan on September 8. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## future hopes

mines on october 4th. ages away yet:growlmad:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mine's not booked yet, but I'm seeing the midwife on 18th September, so I'm sure we'll get it booked then. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mines on the 18th at 19 weeks 1 day


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Midwife today at half 1. Blood test :( boooo


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, trying to schedule my appointment for the end of Sept when I should be close to 19 weeks. My OB office is so difficult though and it's not easy to get everything figured out! Ughh. I did pre-register for the hospital this week (I was supposed to do it in the first tri but oh well)! I don't particularly care for the hospital where we have to deliver, but they do have a brand new Women's Center which is really nice. We have to alternate between seeing the 4 doctors at my practice who COULD be on call when I go into labor, so we never know which one may deliver our baby. I am SO hoping it's one of my 2 favorites!!! 

Yay Future, so glad you finally found HB! Dopplers are great! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have a scan this Saturday and think that we will probably schedule our 20 scan then.
I am hopeful that my ob will be able to tell the sex Saturday. I will be 15w 6d. Do you
ladies think it is too early for him to tell? Am so anxious and really want to know team
blue or pink.


----------



## babydreams85

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I have a scan this Saturday and think that we will probably schedule our 20 scan then.
> I am hopeful that my ob will be able to tell the sex Saturday. I will be 15w 6d. Do you
> ladies think it is too early for him to tell? Am so anxious and really want to know team
> blue or pink.

I hope you will be able to find out! We actually have a private gender scan scheduled for tomorrow, and I will only be 15+1. I'm hoping and praying they will be able to tell this early. They said they would definitely be able to but I have heard of techs being wrong, so that's a little scary!!! :wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan this Saturday and think that we will probably schedule our 20 scan then.
> I am hopeful that my ob will be able to tell the sex Saturday. I will be 15w 6d. Do you
> ladies think it is too early for him to tell? Am so anxious and really want to know team
> blue or pink.
> 
> I hope you will be able to find out! We actually have a private gender scan scheduled for tomorrow, and I will only be 15+1. I'm hoping and praying they will be able to tell this early. They said they would definitely be able to but I have heard of techs being wrong, so that's a little scary!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Awe thats so exciting, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I did not have a blood test whoop lol. Thats at 25 weeks. All my bloods and urine tests were ok. BP was 90/40 so no wonder been feeling faint! 

Heard babys heartbeat for first time! She couldn't find my uterus for ages- said my stomach muscles were strong lol so maybe thats why not felt much as baby was moving loads while trying to get heartbeat but I couldn't feel it!

Finally got heartbeat and it was 155. xx


----------



## jme84

Good luck at gender scans. I just wanted to say that my ultra sound tech was able to tell my baby is a girl at 14 weeks. Fxd they show their parts. My little one tried really hard not to show she had her feet in her crotch. I did try the trick of drinking cold orange juice while in the waiting room to help make the baby move. She was moving all over the place.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have to wait till 27th to find out but I quite like a teeny wait (even though its sooo frustrating!) Going to do a little sweep at my group and see who thinks what and then my friends offered to do some gender cakes for free so should be a fun afternoon :)


----------



## tntrying22

I will know when my 20w scan is after 6th - that's my next appt. I think it will be week of Oct 1 if they do it 20w....foreevverrr away.

I think I am going to go ahead and book my gender scan for next week:happydance:


----------



## Newt4

I have to wait until the fourth of October. The next day is my daughters bday. I hope baby cooperates!


----------



## Seity

I have to wait till Sept 28th. I'll be 21 weeks. It's going to be forever before I know the gender. :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Seity said:


> I have to wait till Sept 28th. I'll be 21 weeks. It's going to be forever before I know the gender. :cry:

same wait as me, but its fun to have a bit of anticipation :)


----------



## Nixilix

My 20 wks scan is 27th (I'll be 20+6) but will wait til feb to find out :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nixilix said:


> My 20 wks scan is 27th (I'll be 20+6) but will wait til feb to find out :)

Mine too! Il be 20 weeks exactly x


----------



## Nixilix

Think mines early... 10ish! Exciting :)


----------



## Seity

I'll technically be 20+6 at my scan, but I'm impatient and don't find waiting to be fun at all. If I had the money and it wasn't so bloody far a drive, I'd find out the gender today.
Waiting sucks. I want to start seriously considering names. (Something I can't do before I know the gender) I want to let people who've got girl and boy stuff know which stuff to give me and which to pass on to someone else.


----------



## Farida_2013

Kitty_love said:


> Farida- Congrats on finding out you're having a little girl! What exciting news!

Thanks Kitty :D I am so happy, I can't wait to hear about yours hehe!! 



GlitterandBug said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Congrats on the pink bump Farida!
> 
> 5 more sleeps til my gender scan! :thumbup:

Thank you sweety!! and awwww the suspence will be awesome! You should have heard my doctor.. I was like "erm did you get a chance to look at the gender of Beany? He was like "yes I did would you like to know?" YES loool

so he said "well 95% its what I see and 5% for error.. ok? YEEEEES ok ok

so he said "well 95%...its a ... girl :D"

lol so 5 weeks suspence kinda is fun but looong :hugs:



Wiggler said:


> I still have this awful cold/virus thing and now its affecting my hearing :( I need to pop my ears again (like when you are on a plane) but it hurts so much :cry:
> 
> preggy wise I am good, no bump yet which is annoying, but I don't mind :) x x x

I have had a cold on and offthe last couple of weeks.. it makes you sooo very week with noo energy at all doesnt it? bless you :(



future hopes said:


> mines on october 4th. ages away yet:growlmad:

Future you are 15 weeks why not earlier? I had my gender scan at 16w 5d



jme84 said:


> Good luck at gender scans. I just wanted to say that my ultra sound tech was able to tell my baby is a girl at 14 weeks. Fxd they show their parts. My little one tried really hard not to show she had her feet in her crotch. I did try the trick of drinking cold orange juice while in the waiting room to help make the baby move. She was moving all over the place.

oh thank goodness! I was worried I was the only one that found out this early that I started suspecting the outcome.. is it true that if they predict a girl its possible they are wrong? when you confirm let me know :)



Seity said:


> I'll technically be 20+6 at my scan, but I'm impatient and don't find waiting to be fun at all. If I had the money and it wasn't so bloody far a drive, I'd find out the gender today.
> Waiting sucks. I want to start seriously considering names. (Something I can't do before I know the gender) I want to let people who've got girl and boy stuff know which stuff to give me and which to pass on to someone else.


me too!!! :D
and I hope time passes quickley for your scan! :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh on a different note,

I got together with some girls last night for a ladies night in and we stayed up belly dancing and having pizza and fun it was lovely, but here is the question..

I got home with a very bad back ache (obviously the dancing hehe)

But here is whats weird.. today morning I woke up and my left boob had a pain point right on the left side of it near my cleavage.. it was really painful it woke me up.. I mean stretching pains I expect to feel like dull growth pains not sharp pain... anyone else had this? :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

I've got 20 week scan on 20th. I really want to know if it is pink or blue but I really really want to wait till February!


----------



## MileyMamma

My 20 week is on the 5th October but we find out the sex on 5th Sept :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

I find out Oct 5th... Can't come soon enough!


----------



## fides

PerpetualMama said:


> We have:
> Wyatt Matthew and Aneliece Marie (or Aneliese/Anneliese? what do you think for spelling? All are known variations, and I want people to be able to pronounce it and not come out with "analyze or anal-ease" which is why I chose to have an e follow the n instead of an a :haha: it is a combination of anne and elise and sounds just like you combined the two names)

I have a friend who went with Analise and she hasn't had a problem. :flower:



Farida_2013 said:


> Beany is a GIRL! We are team Pink!

congrats!



Rota said:


> https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html
> 
> Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!

too cute - i have a friend who got one just like it. :)



mrsswaffer said:


> I just listened to Baby's heartbeat, and the rate was 146bpm. According to the old wives' tale, what does this mean? It's right on the mark for both genders (>140 = girl, <140 = boy). I'll measure it again tomorrow, maybe. :) We're still team yellow, but it's fun to test the theories!

both of my boys should be girls if you go by heartbeat in utero - even my midwife said at my last appointment, "sounds like a nice girl heartbeat to me!" :haha:



rem_82 said:


> re usable nappies.......how easy and time consuming are these?? I'm really interested, although my OH isnt. Although he wont chge nappies so it wont concern him!!! do they work out cheaper than diposables?? I've tried to google them and can only really understand the popper ones!! Please share your experiences and views!!!!

extremely easy. toss them in a dry pail, 3 days later do a rinse cycle before washing, regular wash cycle, then takes a few minutes to hang them to dry. I often just pull one off the drying rack to put it straight on baby if I fall behind in putting them away when they're dry... absolutely cheaper if you don't fall for all the fancy super pricey ones (like $20-25 all-in-one's), and even if you do nice name-brand pockets, they'll still be cheaper than disposable so long as you're not planning to have the baby potty-trained by age 1 or shortly after. Also cheap if you will use them for more than one kid. i can't stand the smell of the chemicals in disposables, so i love doing cloth. :flower:



PerpetualMama said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html
> 
> Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!
> 
> I wish they sold those around here! You ca barely find cloth diapers and accessories, never mind convenient wraps like that! I had two with my son that I scored somewhere along the line. I wonder if I can find them online in the US
> 
> Edit: Ohhhh! I found some on-line in the US! yay!!Click to expand...

check out diaperswappers.com - can save you a lot of money if you're fine with getting used dipes. most of my stash was from that site, making cloth even that much cheaper for our family. :flower: Oh, and Target started carrying Charlie Bananas in their store (they're a little pricy, imo, but at least stores are starting to carry them).


----------



## sara3337

Hi all 
I still could not find the hb might tray again next week at 15 weeks. My 21 week ultreasound will be mid OCt, the sonographer said cause I have some fat on my belly he will do it in 21 week not 20 :(


----------



## gflady

My scan's on Sept 24th. I'll be 18+6 weeks. Still can't decide whether to find out the gender. Will my scan be too early to know?

I'm so jealous of you ladies who have had no appetite. Mine's been massive the last couple of weeks and this week I've gained 3 pounds! It's stressing me out. I hate not having control over my appetite and really don't want to end up the size of a house. Depressing.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am always hungry but can never eat more than a few bites :(

Beach bbq today for end of the holidays. x


----------



## Wiggler

My appetite is normal which is strange for me when I am pregnant. I either go off food completely or gorge myself :rofl: What I want for my meals is a different story completely :rofl: I am LOVING pasta or pie etc etc for breakfast :rofl: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling baby more andmore the past few days was just eating a icepop as one thing that stops me feeling sick and felt her rolling around :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Can you get braxton hicks this early? This is my 5th pregnancy but 3rd baby. I have been getting alot of cramping and online it says it could be BH??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Can you get braxton hicks this early? This is my 5th pregnancy but 3rd baby. I have been getting alot of cramping and online it says it could be BH??

i read they can start this early yeh ive been getting aches and cramps but docs just keeps saying its ligaments


----------



## Mom To 2

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I have a scan this Saturday and think that we will probably schedule our 20 scan then.
> I am hopeful that my ob will be able to tell the sex Saturday. I will be 15w 6d. Do you
> ladies think it is too early for him to tell? Am so anxious and really want to know team
> blue or pink.

When I was 14 weeks with my son I was told they were pretty sure he was a boy, at 18 weeks I was told 100% boy. Was told 100% girl with my daughter at 18 weeks.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Farida_2013 said:


> Oh on a different note,
> 
> I got together with some girls last night for a ladies night in and we stayed up belly dancing and having pizza and fun it was lovely, but here is the question..
> 
> I got home with a very bad back ache (obviously the dancing hehe)
> 
> But here is whats weird.. today morning I woke up and my left boob had a pain point right on the left side of it near my cleavage.. it was really painful it woke me up.. I mean stretching pains I expect to feel like dull growth pains not sharp pain... anyone else had this? :shrug:

Yes, I get random sharp pains in the sides of my breasts, sometimes multiple in a row. Started not long after my BFP, so I just figure it's a preggo thing and haven't thought much about it. It can be very painful though!


----------



## staybeautiful

Is anybody using the What to Expect iPhone app?? The reason I'm asking is because according to my ticker baby is the size of a lemon, and when I turn 15 weeks it'll show a navel orange, but it changed from lemon to orange at 14w2d on the What to Expect app. I thought that was a bit of a weird day for it to change, or is that when the baby actually will measure at that sort of size?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woo! My 20 week scan came in the post. 4th October at 2pm! :) :happydance:

EDIT - I have that app, but I haven't noticed a weird change. Though, I've ony had it a few days so far.


----------



## GlitterandBug

staybeautiful said:


> Is anybody using the What to Expect iPhone app?? The reason I'm asking is because according to my ticker baby is the size of a lemon, and when I turn 15 weeks it'll show a navel orange, but it changed from lemon to orange at 14w2d on the What to Expect app. I thought that was a bit of a weird day for it to change, or is that when the baby actually will measure at that sort of size?

Yea i've noticed this - very random!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Urgh i think i may have uti had alot of ache and pain going on and needing to pee 24/7 :shrug:


----------



## GlitterandBug

In 54 hours i'll know if this baby is pink or blue!!! So excited!

I get funny aches on and off. My lower back has been fine for weeks but the last few days it's been achey in bed. Need to dig out my pregnancy pillow. My boobs are also pretty sore at times - they didn't hurt at all in first trimester but now even my nips feel like their on fire sometimes!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> Urgh i think i may have uti had alot of ache and pain going on and needing to pee 24/7 :shrug:

Hope you're ok? Plenty of water and cranberry :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GlitterandBug said:


> In 54 hours i'll know if this baby is pink or blue!!! So excited!
> 
> I get funny aches on and off. My lower back has been fine for weeks but the last few days it's been achey in bed. Need to dig out my pregnancy pillow. My boobs are also pretty sore at times - they didn't hurt at all in first trimester but now even my nips feel like their on fire sometimes!!!

oh my days the nipples now they hurt:haha: ben accidenty grabed them the other day trying to stop me falling, think id of preferd falling:haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> In 54 hours i'll know if this baby is pink or blue!!! So excited!
> 
> I get funny aches on and off. My lower back has been fine for weeks but the last few days it's been achey in bed. Need to dig out my pregnancy pillow. My boobs are also pretty sore at times - they didn't hurt at all in first trimester but now even my nips feel like their on fire sometimes!!!
> 
> oh my days the nipples now they hurt:haha: ben accidenty grabed them the other day trying to stop me falling, think id of preferd falling:haha:Click to expand...

Oh god owwwww!!! DD smacked me on the boob the other day when she was messing round but caught my nipple and my eyes were nearly watering!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GlitterandBug said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> In 54 hours i'll know if this baby is pink or blue!!! So excited!
> 
> I get funny aches on and off. My lower back has been fine for weeks but the last few days it's been achey in bed. Need to dig out my pregnancy pillow. My boobs are also pretty sore at times - they didn't hurt at all in first trimester but now even my nips feel like their on fire sometimes!!!
> 
> oh my days the nipples now they hurt:haha: ben accidenty grabed them the other day trying to stop me falling, think id of preferd falling:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god owwwww!!! DD smacked me on the boob the other day when she was messing round but caught my nipple and my eyes were nearly watering!!Click to expand...

 owch! that made my eyes water too but was in the middle ofa shop he just laughed:shrug: men lol


----------



## GlitterandBug

WhisperOfHope said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> In 54 hours i'll know if this baby is pink or blue!!! So excited!
> 
> I get funny aches on and off. My lower back has been fine for weeks but the last few days it's been achey in bed. Need to dig out my pregnancy pillow. My boobs are also pretty sore at times - they didn't hurt at all in first trimester but now even my nips feel like their on fire sometimes!!!
> 
> oh my days the nipples now they hurt:haha: ben accidenty grabed them the other day trying to stop me falling, think id of preferd falling:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god owwwww!!! DD smacked me on the boob the other day when she was messing round but caught my nipple and my eyes were nearly watering!!Click to expand...
> 
> owch! that made my eyes water too but was in the middle ofa shop he just laughed:shrug: men lolClick to expand...

Lol!! He probably thought he hadn't done anything wrong - my DH would!! :dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

Just made our appt! Find out next Friday if we are pink or blue!! :)

Can't wait!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Just made our appt! Find out next Friday if we are pink or blue!! :)
> 
> Can't wait!!

yayyy im gonna guess girl mainly cos theres so many right now:haha:


----------



## tntrying22

I am guessing girl based on symptoms so far but who knows! Plus my two besties are preggers too and both having a boy so I can't imagine we'd get so lucky to all be pregnant and all be having boys:haha:

And I may see different ads than everyone else but man these Clinique ads are really aggressive - I cant even see the page for having to X them off - annoying!


----------



## MileyMamma

I find out on the 5th!! cant wait!!


----------



## Beckzter

Hi everyone :wave:

Excited to see that people have gender scans coming up next week. 

My 20wk scan is on 8th October, we have decided not to find out the sex as we want a surprise.

Had a mini meltdown the other night as OH said as a joke that he wants a girl and I was freaking out that he wouldn't love baby if it was a boy.

Hormones are all over the place at the moment, one minute happy, sad, angry, crying and it's very confusing.

Still suffering with headaches :( blergh just want them to go away now.


----------



## MileyMamma

Beckzter said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Excited to see that people have gender scans coming up next week.
> 
> My 20wk scan is on 8th October, we have decided not to find out the sex as we want a surprise.
> 
> Had a mini meltdown the other night as OH said as a joke that he wants a girl and I was freaking out that he wouldn't love baby if it was a boy.
> 
> Hormones are all over the place at the moment, one minute happy, sad, angry, crying and it's very confusing.
> 
> Still suffering with headaches :( blergh just want them to go away now.


Hormones eh! Hope you feel better now, been suffering with them too :( I have been using cooling strips and forehead stuff but they are so persistent! Fingers crossed they clear up soon :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ugh heartburn!!


----------



## tntrying22

Yay Miley!!:happydance:

So sorry Beckzter your moods are so crazy! Hopefully DH is understanding!

Ugh midnight no fun :(

Knock on wood only thing bugging me right now is trying to sleep through the night - I wake up at the smallest things :(


----------



## rem_82

Beckzter -- my hormones are exactly the same...I cry 3-4 times a day lately cos I think I've upset my OH or everything is going wrong!! It doesn't take much for me to burst into tears!!! The last 2 days I've been ok though, so we see how long it lasts!! Think this has been the most emotionally traumatic pg ever!!!

My son always grabs me by my nipples, by accident of course, but I've never known pain like it!! Also, he keeps catching me in the stomach when he is excited in the morning!!! So scared he gonna hurt bubs!!!!

11 days til my gender scan and we definitely finding out sex!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Ahhhh still in TOTAL shock because everyone was so sure we were having a little girl--but nope!! Thrilled to announce that we are officially team :blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!! :happydance:

None of the old wives tales, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. worked for me! They were all opposite LOL :haha:

Our little boy looked perfect and was kicking and sucking his thumb again (he did that at our 12 week scan so I guess he will be a thumb sucker)! At one point he covered his eyes with his little hands as if to say, "no pictures please!" LOL it was adorable! He was in NO way shy about showing us his boy parts, he made it quite easy and we could see almost immediately! :haha:

Yay! So excited!!! Went with my mom after the scan and bought a TON of adorable clothes for him. She was bragging to everyone in the store about her little grandson on the way. :winkwink:

Last picture is the one with his hands over his face. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Boy! (800x652).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9









face (800x608).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10









Hand (800x600).jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8









Hands on face (800x600).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PerpetualMama

fides said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> We have:
> Wyatt Matthew and Aneliece Marie (or Aneliese/Anneliese? what do you think for spelling? All are known variations, and I want people to be able to pronounce it and not come out with "analyze or anal-ease" which is why I chose to have an e follow the n instead of an a :haha: it is a combination of anne and elise and sounds just like you combined the two names)
> 
> I have a friend who went with Analise and she hasn't had a problem. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Beany is a GIRL! We are team Pink!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html
> 
> Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!Click to expand...
> 
> too cute - i have a friend who got one just like it. :)
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I just listened to Baby's heartbeat, and the rate was 146bpm. According to the old wives' tale, what does this mean? It's right on the mark for both genders (>140 = girl, <140 = boy). I'll measure it again tomorrow, maybe. :) We're still team yellow, but it's fun to test the theories!Click to expand...
> 
> both of my boys should be girls if you go by heartbeat in utero - even my midwife said at my last appointment, "sounds like a nice girl heartbeat to me!" :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> rem_82 said:
> 
> 
> re usable nappies.......how easy and time consuming are these?? I'm really interested, although my OH isnt. Although he wont chge nappies so it wont concern him!!! do they work out cheaper than diposables?? I've tried to google them and can only really understand the popper ones!! Please share your experiences and views!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> extremely easy. toss them in a dry pail, 3 days later do a rinse cycle before washing, regular wash cycle, then takes a few minutes to hang them to dry. I often just pull one off the drying rack to put it straight on baby if I fall behind in putting them away when they're dry... absolutely cheaper if you don't fall for all the fancy super pricey ones (like $20-25 all-in-one's), and even if you do nice name-brand pockets, they'll still be cheaper than disposable so long as you're not planning to have the baby potty-trained by age 1 or shortly after. Also cheap if you will use them for more than one kid. i can't stand the smell of the chemicals in disposables, so i love doing cloth. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> https://www.weepickles.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1375503-Black-Cow-Minkee.html
> 
> Is this not 'the' cutest nappy ever!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they sold those around here! You ca barely find cloth diapers and accessories, never mind convenient wraps like that! I had two with my son that I scored somewhere along the line. I wonder if I can find them online in the US
> 
> Edit: Ohhhh! I found some on-line in the US! yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> check out diaperswappers.com - can save you a lot of money if you're fine with getting used dipes. most of my stash was from that site, making cloth even that much cheaper for our family. :flower: Oh, and Target started carrying Charlie Bananas in their store (they're a little pricy, imo, but at least stores are starting to carry them).Click to expand...


I actually found some nappies at local stores (I checked the websites). They didn't have anything like that around here in stores when DS(5) was little. I went on ebay Wednesday and Thursday and won 3 auctions for new Nappies with inserts. I got 20 wraps plus 20 inserts for about $64. They come from China, so I hope they aren't too cheaply made :nope: I hope they work ok!
It was actually my first purchase for LO, and I am so excited to start getting things. I have at least 24 weeks time to get it all together. Little steps of gathering from friends and family's leftovers :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Can you get braxton hicks this early? This is my 5th pregnancy but 3rd baby. I have been getting alot of cramping and online it says it could be BH??

I get tight "contractions" on and off daily. Nothing regular and usually I don't notice them. The books say the uterus contracts like that throughout pregnancy. 

Beckzter: I had the same meltdown with DH. He said he would cry if baby was a girl, he didn't want a girl etc. I was bawling my eyes out afraid she'd grow up knowing her dad wishes she was a boy. I confronted him about after I got a grip. I was so depressed. I am happy to say he is coming around to accepting that little one could be a girl. He comes in and rubs my belly, wants to listen to the h/b, and "lovingly" refers to me as "Hey preggo" :haha:. Mr "I'm not happy about this AT ALL!" is adjusting nicely. He's as anxious for our 20 week scan as I am! 3 weeks 1 day away!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Ahhhh still in TOTAL shock because everyone was so sure we were having a little girl--but nope!! Thrilled to announce that we are officially team :blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> None of the old wives tales, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. worked for me! They were all opposite LOL :haha:
> 
> Our little boy looked perfect and was kicking and sucking his thumb again (he did that at our 12 week scan so I guess he will be a thumb sucker)! At one point he covered his eyes with his little hands as if to say, "no pictures please!" LOL it was adorable! He was in NO way shy about showing us his boy parts, he made it quite easy and we could see almost immediately! :haha:
> 
> Yay! So excited!!! Went with my mom after the scan and bought a TON of adorable clothes for him. She was bragging to everyone in the store about her little grandson on the way. :winkwink:
> 
> Last picture is the one with his hands over his face. :cloud9:

Awe congrats!


----------



## babydreams85

rem_82 said:


> Beckzter -- my hormones are exactly the same...I cry 3-4 times a day lately cos I think I've upset my OH or everything is going wrong!! It doesn't take much for me to burst into tears!!! The last 2 days I've been ok though, so we see how long it lasts!! Think this has been the most emotionally traumatic pg ever!!!
> 
> My son always grabs me by my nipples, by accident of course, but I've never known pain like it!! Also, he keeps catching me in the stomach when he is excited in the morning!!! So scared he gonna hurt bubs!!!!
> 
> 11 days til my gender scan and we definitely finding out sex!!!!

I am definitely the same--I'm an emotional wreck!! The other day DH and I got into an argument about something stupid and I cried for hours (I mean hysterical sobbing) because I was so afraid he was going to leave me over our argument. :dohh: We have had a MILLION arguments and most of them SO much worse than the ridiculous one we had the other day, but I just convinced myself he was going to leave me alone and pregnant! :blush: DH wasn't even mad, he was his normal self the next time we talked. I swear pregnancy is making me CRAZY!!!! :wacko:


----------



## fides

sara3337 said:


> Hi all
> I still could not find the hb might tray again next week at 15 weeks. My 21 week ultreasound will be mid OCt, the sonographer said cause I have some fat on my belly he will do it in 21 week not 20 :(

what a jerk. i have more than "some," but she had no problem at my 16 week scan. crazy.



GlitterandBug said:


> In 54 hours i'll know if this baby is pink or blue!!! So excited!
> 
> I get funny aches on and off. My lower back has been fine for weeks but the last few days it's been achey in bed. Need to dig out my pregnancy pillow. My boobs are also pretty sore at times - they didn't hurt at all in first trimester but now even my nips feel like their on fire sometimes!!!

yay!!


tntrying22 said:


> Just made our appt! Find out next Friday if we are pink or blue!! :)
> 
> Can't wait!!

how exciting!


MileyMamma said:


> I find out on the 5th!! cant wait!!

oh my goodness! going to be a fun couple of days coming up. :happydance:




babydreams85 said:


> Ahhhh still in TOTAL shock because everyone was so sure we were having a little girl--but nope!! Thrilled to announce that we are officially team :blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> None of the old wives tales, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. worked for me! They were all opposite LOL :haha:

congrats! you sound so excited! :) 3 blue bumps in this thread now, so i don't feel so alone. also glad that i'm not the only one the wives tales got it wrong for - if i ever get pregnant again, i'm not even going to check the Chinese gender sites or anything else. :haha: congrats on the shopping, too! 



PerpetualMama said:


> I actually found some nappies at local stores (I checked the websites). They didn't have anything like that around here in stores when DS(5) was little. I went on ebay Wednesday and Thursday and won 3 auctions for new Nappies with inserts. I got 20 wraps plus 20 inserts for about $64. They come from China, so I hope they aren't too cheaply made :nope: I hope they work ok!
> It was actually my first purchase for LO, and I am so excited to start getting things. I have at least 24 weeks time to get it all together. Little steps of gathering from friends and family's leftovers :)

wow - sounds like a great deal! a friend of mine got some of the ebay cheapies from China, and she's had no problem with them at all. If i needed any more, i'd probably do that this time around, but our stash is pretty set (except for the newborn - i do want to get a few more of those this time around in case i have another skinny minny). congrats on your first baby purchase! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Ahhhh still in TOTAL shock because everyone was so sure we were having a little girl--but nope!! Thrilled to announce that we are officially team :blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> None of the old wives tales, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. worked for me! They were all opposite LOL :haha:
> 
> Our little boy looked perfect and was kicking and sucking his thumb again (he did that at our 12 week scan so I guess he will be a thumb sucker)! At one point he covered his eyes with his little hands as if to say, "no pictures please!" LOL it was adorable! He was in NO way shy about showing us his boy parts, he made it quite easy and we could see almost immediately! :haha:
> 
> Yay! So excited!!! Went with my mom after the scan and bought a TON of adorable clothes for him. She was bragging to everyone in the store about her little grandson on the way. :winkwink:
> 
> Last picture is the one with his hands over his face. :cloud9:

awwww congrats such a lil cutey!


----------



## GlitterandBug

babydreams85 said:


> Ahhhh still in TOTAL shock because everyone was so sure we were having a little girl--but nope!! Thrilled to announce that we are officially team :blue::blue::blue::blue:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> None of the old wives tales, baking soda test, heartrate, symptoms, skull theory, etc. worked for me! They were all opposite LOL :haha:
> 
> Our little boy looked perfect and was kicking and sucking his thumb again (he did that at our 12 week scan so I guess he will be a thumb sucker)! At one point he covered his eyes with his little hands as if to say, "no pictures please!" LOL it was adorable! He was in NO way shy about showing us his boy parts, he made it quite easy and we could see almost immediately! :haha:
> 
> Yay! So excited!!! Went with my mom after the scan and bought a TON of adorable clothes for him. She was bragging to everyone in the store about her little grandson on the way. :winkwink:
> 
> Last picture is the one with his hands over his face. :cloud9:

Congrats on your blue bump!! :happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Totally miscounted the hours til my gender scan (I blame the excitement) - it's 48 now!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Not long to go :happydance:

I am soooo excited!! My pram is being ordered today and the black one is back in stock!! Woohoo!!! x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh! That WhatToExpect app has changed me to an avocado today, at 15+3. Weird! :shrug:


----------



## Jembug

Hello ladies. 
I could have cried loads this week. Not sure what DH would be like as I never cry, only in secret.

I'm 18 weeks today, anyone know what fruit I am? I'm still sleeping on my tummy, if it feels comfy- and last night I defo felt my little lady kicking away :) and I have an anterior placenta- so those who have one too there is hope... Ha ha

I just went into Newlook and got some maternity jeans, only £15.99, I expected to pay more! Got some bump bands too. Then I went into my friends shop and got two maxi skirts with loads of discount. Happy today!

Anyone going on holiday? I'm going in four weeks and I I'm not sure what yo wear swim wise. Do you think I will look awful in a bikini? As In I'm just bump- but so you think I will offend anyone? I will be 22-24 weeks so not too big. It's just I can't justify buying maternity swimwear as this is my last baby. Honest opinions please xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think bikinis are adorable on pregnant girls. I'd wear one. :)
Nothing wrong with showing your bump. :)

Afm with clothes... I've resorted to yoga capris... Not quite big enough for maternity, but my regular capris and shorts are uncomfortable.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love bump bands!

I have booked in for a pregnancy photo shoot in November with friends hubby. Really looking forward to it :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back from the hosp hubby made me go due to the pain but alls fine no uti but been orderd to drink more as could be the start of one she did 2 scans AND finaly got to hear the hb:cloud9:was amazing she did print out pics but she was a bit dappy so not sure if she forgot to give us them or if they were just for her records:haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

At doctors office waiting for my ultrasound. Eeee please cooperate and show your boy or girl bits today lo.


----------



## MileyMamma

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh! That WhatToExpect app has changed me to an avocado today, at 15+3. Weird! :shrug:

Mine changed then too! orange to avocado!


----------



## fides

WhisperOfHope said:


> just got back from the hosp hubby made me go due to the pain but alls fine no uti but been orderd to drink more as could be the start of one she did 2 scans AND finaly got to hear the hb:cloud9:was amazing she did print out pics but she was a bit dappy so not sure if she forgot to give us them or if they were just for her records:haha:

congrats on hearing the HB!


----------



## debzie

Fides just stopping by to say I am no longer team yellow booked a gender scan for Wednesday 5th, cannot wait. x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So my doc is pretty sure we are team :pink: 
:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats, all these girlys!! I must be a bluey :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So my doc is pretty sure we are team :pink:
> :happydance:

awww congrats cant believe how many girlys there is now on here:cloud9:


----------



## fides

debzie said:


> Fides just stopping by to say I am no longer team yellow booked a gender scan for Wednesday 5th, cannot wait. x

:haha: updated. can't wait to see what color your bump is!



Blue eyes 81 said:


> So my doc is pretty sure we are team :pink:
> :happydance:

awww, congratulations!


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone:hi:

sorry not been on for a few days ive not sleped in 3 nights so been feeling a bit unwell because of it. i keep finding my legs get iritible at night, its like they just wont rest and they tingle and its really horrible and stops u sleeping:growlmad:

anyhow on a brighter note im hearing babys hb all the time now with my dopler and it is the most amazing thing and so reasuring. 

want to say congrats on all of u finding out wat ure having seems to be so many girlies so i must be a blue one. can not wait to find out but got a long wait yet. wud love to be able to afford a gender scan cuz id so be booking myself in next week, but hay ho i guess i just got to wait.

read a shocking thing in the sun news paper today about ladies not bein aloud any pain relief in labour and cutting c sections. got to be a man thats thought of this one. and for wat to save money in the nhs:growlmad:

i hope this never happens because labour is so scerey and it hurts so much why pick on pregnant womon its not fair. i felt so :growlmad: wen i read it. dont think its for deffo but its being spoken about. hope it never happens at all.

anyhow hope ure all doing good sending:hugs:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Team pink for me too :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ClaireJ23 said:


> Team pink for me too :)

Congrats!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Is there a poll for all of you who know gender?

I am starting to think maybe I want to stay team yellow???


----------



## mrsswaffer

We're staying Team Yellow. It's great pushing incentive on the day, I'm sure! :)


----------



## Nixilix

Trust me you'll want it out wether you know the gender or not haha!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> hello everyone:hi:
> 
> sorry not been on for a few days ive not sleped in 3 nights so been feeling a bit unwell because of it. i keep finding my legs get iritible at night, its like they just wont rest and they tingle and its really horrible and stops u sleeping:growlmad:
> 
> anyhow on a brighter note im hearing babys hb all the time now with my dopler and it is the most amazing thing and so reasuring.
> 
> want to say congrats on all of u finding out wat ure having seems to be so many girlies so i must be a blue one. can not wait to find out but got a long wait yet. wud love to be able to afford a gender scan cuz id so be booking myself in next week, but hay ho i guess i just got to wait.
> 
> read a shocking thing in the sun news paper today about ladies not bein aloud any pain relief in labour and cutting c sections. got to be a man thats thought of this one. and for wat to save money in the nhs:growlmad:
> 
> i hope this never happens because labour is so scerey and it hurts so much why pick on pregnant womon its not fair. i felt so :growlmad: wen i read it. dont think its for deffo but its being spoken about. hope it never happens at all.
> 
> anyhow hope ure all doing good sending:hugs:

Hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better really soon.:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I found out the other 2 times and it does ruin the surprise but is more practical. :)


----------



## Newt4

I don't think it really ruins the surprise. Its as much as a surprise in as when it comes out. I also think some people would have less ppd if they found out by ultrasound before birth.


----------



## debzie

Futurehopes I too had restlesd legs and arms van be linked to iron deficiency I upped mine using soatone sachets and its gone. You only need to take extra iron 1-3 times per week for it to have any benefits.

I was all for being team.yellow. but this is my last pregnancy so wanted to know. I agree it wing be much of an inventive. 

Surely there are better ways of saving money. Than cutting down on pain relief.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So my doc is pretty sure we are team :pink:
> :happydance:

Congrats!! Another lovely pink bump!

I can't wait to find out Monday - so excited! I've been so anxious this pregnancy that I think it will really help me form a bond with my baby. I'm hoping pink again but even if bump is blue, i'm so happy we're even at the stage of finding out.

We stayed yellow with DD and that was an amazing thing finding out at the end. I'm just pleased to beable to experience both ways - knowing and not knowing. Both are special and exciting :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

I'm determined to stay team yellow although it is hard. I'll stay strong though. :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi guys! Mind if I join yall here? I finally feel confident enough to really join a due month thread! Sup debzie lol! 

Anyway, so I'm charmer and I'm 15 weeks 5 days pregnant for the 8th time (hopefully second baby). I am super jelous that some of you already know the sex of your LO's, I have mine set up for the 13th but I am going to call around on Tuesday and see if I can get in somewhere next week...not holding my breath on that one though but I am getting desperate lol! Hope everyone is doing well, I am still very sick but somehow surviving, anyone else still sick? I have a doc appt on Thursday to finish my down syndrome testing, my doc office does a triple screen where they see you at 12 weeks to measure nuchal and take bloods and then again at 16 weeks to take more bloods, I'm kinda scared for some reason. Welp, nice to meet you all!


----------



## jme84

I still find my self running to the bathroom to puke and I am 17+ weeks. Just makes me worry that my lo is not getting everything she needs. I am so worried something will come up wrong on ultra sound.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey Charmer! Welcome! 

Sorry to hear about your losses - I understand how anxious pregnancy can be (I think i'm still disbelieving that i'm still pregnant and things seem ok so far!) :hugs:

I was also really worried about my downs screening, convinced there would be an issue but got my letter today that said 'low risk' - i'm sure it'll be the same for you too.

Good luck arranging the scan - hope you find out soon!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still dont really look pregnant or feel it lol so weird to think theres a bubba in there and its only 3 1/2 weeks till I am half way!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I still dont really look pregnant or feel it lol so weird to think theres a bubba in there and its only 3 1/2 weeks till I am half way!

I thought i'd look more pregnant by this stage but I look pretty much the same as I did with DD :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I did as well with it being my 3rd lol. I didnt show till 20 weeks with the other 2 but then it popped. x


----------



## tntrying22

Welcome charmer! H&H 9mo to you :)

congrats to the pink and blue bumps! I can't wait!


----------



## rem_82

congrats to all the pink bumps, maybe there is a female boost this season??? Hopefully I'll be apart of that boost!!!!

Jem, yay u felt bubs, thats great news so happy for u!!! I can only describe my bubs kicks as plinky plonky kicks!!! sure they'll get stronger though!

Welcome charmer, congrats!

I find with crazy legs, that if u sleep with a pillow under your thighs it helps!!! Try that, see if it makes any difference!!!!

Found all my winter maternity clothes yesterday, not that there is loads, but decided that since summer seems to have vanished, i might as well!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

decided to start looking into hospitals for the birth but so many to choose from think il have to go on a few tours:dohh: hopeing to find one that at least one person will speak english


----------



## PerpetualMama

GlitterandBug said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I still dont really look pregnant or feel it lol so weird to think theres a bubba in there and its only 3 1/2 weeks till I am half way!
> 
> I thought i'd look more pregnant by this stage but I look pretty much the same as I did with DD :shrug:Click to expand...

I found a picture of me at 20+ weeks with my youngest- DS (5)- (not sure of exact date, only that it was after the wedding-approx 18 weeks- because wedding pics were in the same envelope) and I am significantly larger this time around. I love walking around with this big round belly :cloud9:. Being the 6th baby to get this far I think I just can't hide them anymore :shrug:

LO rolls around inside...that's what I feel-little break dancing baby...but only a few actual KICKS.

Congrats on all the gender scans, anxious to know my own LO's secret :) 

Good luck tomorrow Glitterbug!!


----------



## Seity

Wow, so many girl babies. January seems to be full of boy babies. I'm hoping that I'm another February girl baby, but I won't be able to find out until the 28th. I've been thinking girl since I got my BFP, so I need to find out because I'd hate to be calling the baby her for 9 months and then find out at the birth I was wrong the whole time. I've got a lot of friends and family with baby things to pass on, so it's much easier for everyone when you find out what you're having, so they can give you either their boy or girl items.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I really think I am having a boy, but I know I am being seriously swayed by the fact the MS stopped at 12 weeks this time whereas with my daughter I was still being really ill at 18/19 weeks and never felt as healthy as I do this time....

Also, and this is a bit disgusting, this pregnancy is turning me into a gorilla! I feel like I shave my legs ALL the time but the hair grows back so fast and it has got really long in places I dont normally even have to worry about, like the tops of my thighs etc.

I am probably just carrying a monkey but it makes me think boy :haha:


----------



## gflady

I'm showing big time already! I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing as it's my first. But then I'm only 1.54m tall and petite (my hips are narrow so I doubt there's anywhere for baby to go)...


----------



## fides

ClaireJ23 said:


> Team pink for me too :)

awww, congratulations!! updated. :)



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Is there a poll for all of you who know gender?

It won't let me add a poll this far after opening the thread (I tried with the signature voting but couldn't), but I will add them all up after the wave of gender scans is past, if that's okay. :flower: There is, however, a poll thread pinned in the 2nd tri forum for 2013 babies, and it looks like pink is winning for Jan & Feb. :haha:



mrsswaffer said:


> We're staying Team Yellow. It's great pushing incentive on the day, I'm sure! :)

and it is absolutely wonderful to meet your son or daughter as such in person as such - it was a wonderful feeling to meet him in whole instead of as a black and white body part on a screen months beforehand... We didn't even name him until we met him in person, and the perfect name popped up that we hadn't even been considering before that day.

Part of me is sad that I already know this one is a boy, but then, it is really nice to experience it both ways and to mentally prepare for another boy. So far, I think both ways are rather exciting. :flower: 



3xscharmer said:


> Hi guys! Mind if I join yall here? I finally feel confident enough to really join a due month thread! Sup debzie lol!
> 
> Anyway, so I'm charmer and I'm 15 weeks 5 days pregnant for the 8th time (hopefully second baby). I am super jelous that some of you already know the sex of your LO's, I have mine set up for the 13th but I am going to call around on Tuesday and see if I can get in somewhere next week...not holding my breath on that one though but I am getting desperate lol! Hope everyone is doing well, I am still very sick but somehow surviving, anyone else still sick? I have a doc appt on Thursday to finish my down syndrome testing, my doc office does a triple screen where they see you at 12 weeks to measure nuchal and take bloods and then again at 16 weeks to take more bloods, I'm kinda scared for some reason. Welp, nice to meet you all!

welcome! What EDD would you like to be put down for?


Hope all of you ladies here in the States enjoy the nice long weekend! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> I'm showing big time already! I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing as it's my first. But then I'm only 1.54m tall and petite (my hips are narrow so I doubt there's anywhere for baby to go)...

same here, I am 5ft1 and weighed 8stone last week at midwife app. I have no idea where or how this bubba is hiding lol.


----------



## gflady

Midnight_Fairy said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> I'm showing big time already! I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing as it's my first. But then I'm only 1.54m tall and petite (my hips are narrow so I doubt there's anywhere for baby to go)...
> 
> same here, I am 5ft1 and weighed 8stone last week at midwife app. I have no idea where or how this bubba is hiding lol.Click to expand...

I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow and am dreading it. I'm up to 8 stone now as well and I'm not dealing with it very well. When I was in my teens I got up to just over 8 stone which triggered a long history of disordered eating so I think it's triggering that. I'm eating too well now which is completely stressing me out.


----------



## yellow11

Called the outta hours doc this morning . The past couple of days I've been completely .miserable and not. functioning at all.
Evertime a cough I vomit, my chest is rattley, my throat is swollen, my ears are mushy, my joints ache, my nose is constantly running and I'm constantly sneezing which makes my insides ache so much. I just feel so shitty :cry: morning I called out of hours, spoke to a nurse, then a midwife, then a doc! He asked me to.go to hospital to get checked out. Turns out I have a virus, can't take much, no cough medicine, decongestants, nothing. Got a mild dose of antibiotics for when the phlegm is showing signs of infection. And an inhaler to open airways. I've to do steam inhalation with olbas oil, which I was doing anyway, and not take any decongestant spray. And paracetamol if necessary. I've to rest so ive got cover sorted for next 2 days in work. Hubby is being a great nurse, looking after me so well. He's a star. I'm worried about becoming dehydrated as I'm not keeping.much fluids or food down due to.vomiting when.coughing hard. But doc says I seem ok at the min ans to.drink.flat.lemonade. Just hope baby is nice and snug ans safe, I can look after myself, I just worry about it.

EDIT: Oopps loads of typos sorry,


----------



## MileyMamma

Welcome charmer! :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Just wondering if there is a February lovebugs thread in second tri yet? I seem to spent half my time there a d half in first tri


----------



## Blue eyes 81

fides said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Team pink for me too :)
> 
> awww, congratulations!! updated. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Is there a poll for all of you who know gender?Click to expand...
> 
> It won't let me add a poll this far after opening the thread (I tried with the signature voting but couldn't), but I will add them all up after the wave of gender scans is past, if that's okay. :flower: There is, however, a poll thread pinned in the 2nd tri forum for 2013 babies, and it looks like pink is winning for Jan & Feb. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> We're staying Team Yellow. It's great pushing incentive on the day, I'm sure! :)Click to expand...
> 
> and it is absolutely wonderful to meet your son or daughter as such in person as such - it was a wonderful feeling to meet him in whole instead of as a black and white body part on a screen months beforehand... We didn't even name him until we met him in person, and the perfect name popped up that we hadn't even been considering before that day.
> 
> Part of me is sad that I already know this one is a boy, but then, it is really nice to experience it both ways and to mentally prepare for another boy. So far, I think both ways are rather exciting. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 3xscharmer said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Mind if I join yall here? I finally feel confident enough to really join a due month thread! Sup debzie lol!
> 
> Anyway, so I'm charmer and I'm 15 weeks 5 days pregnant for the 8th time (hopefully second baby). I am super jelous that some of you already know the sex of your LO's, I have mine set up for the 13th but I am going to call around on Tuesday and see if I can get in somewhere next week...not holding my breath on that one though but I am getting desperate lol! Hope everyone is doing well, I am still very sick but somehow surviving, anyone else still sick? I have a doc appt on Thursday to finish my down syndrome testing, my doc office does a triple screen where they see you at 12 weeks to measure nuchal and take bloods and then again at 16 weeks to take more bloods, I'm kinda scared for some reason. Welp, nice to meet you all!Click to expand...
> 
> welcome! What EDD would you like to be put down for?
> 
> 
> Hope all of you ladies here in the States enjoy the nice long weekend! :)Click to expand...

Oh forgot to say my edd had been moved a couple weeks ago to the 17th


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on all the pink bumps! I really thought we were team pink too, but nope lol. Everything was opposite for me as far as old wives tales, etc. Still have nausea off and on during the day too. Sonographer said 150% he's a little boy though, so I think we can be pretty confident that's what he is...lol


----------



## GlitterandBug

yellow11 said:


> Called the outta hours doc this morning . The past couple of days I've been completely .miserable and not. functioning at all.
> Evertime a cough I vomit, my chest is rattley, my throat is swollen, my ears are mushy, my joints ache, my nose is constantly running and I'm constantly sneezing which makes my insides ache so much. I just feel so shitty :cry: morning I called out of hours, spoke to a nurse, then a midwife, then a doc! He asked me to.go to hospital to get checked out. Turns out I have a virus, can't take much, no cough medicine, decongestants, nothing. Got a mild dose of antibiotics for when the phlegm is showing signs of infection. And an inhaler to open airways. I've to do steam inhalation with olbas oil, which I was doing anyway, and not take any decongestant spray. And paracetamol if necessary. I've to rest so ive got cover sorted for next 2 days in work. Hubby is being a great nurse, looking after me so well. He's a star. I'm worried about becoming dehydrated as I'm not keeping.much fluids or food down due to.vomiting when.coughing hard. But doc says I seem ok at the min ans to.drink.flat.lemonade. Just hope baby is nice and snug ans safe, I can look after myself, I just worry about it.
> 
> EDIT: Oopps loads of typos sorry,

You poor thing. Get better soon and don't rush back to work. Good on hubby being such a good nurse! :hugs:


----------



## Rota

Hey congrats on all the gender reveals, i still want to be team yellow but its getting hard :D

Im kinda concerned that i dont think ive felt any movements yet, my placenta is not in the way. Im worried that im either missing the movements as they are happening when im busy, im not sure what to be looking out for or there are no movements


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's still really early, Rota. I wouldn't worry. :)

I'm lying here, relaxing, and *think* I am feeling fluttery movements. Though, my placenta is apparently anterior. So... :shrug:


----------



## 3xscharmer

3xscharmer said:


> Hi guys! Mind if I join yall here? I finally feel confident enough to really join a due month thread! Sup debzie lol!
> 
> Anyway, so I'm charmer and I'm 15 weeks 5 days pregnant for the 8th time (hopefully second baby). I am super jelous that some of you already know the sex of your LO's, I have mine set up for the 13th but I am going to call around on Tuesday and see if I can get in somewhere next week...not holding my breath on that one though but I am getting desperate lol! Hope everyone is doing well, I am still very sick but somehow surviving, anyone else still sick? I have a doc appt on Thursday to finish my down syndrome testing, my doc office does a triple screen where they see you at 12 weeks to measure nuchal and take bloods and then again at 16 weeks to take more bloods, I'm kinda scared for some reason. Welp, nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE=welcome! What EDD would you like to be put down for?
> 
> Hope all of you ladies here in the States enjoy the nice long weekend! :)

Feb 18th!! Thanks!


----------



## 3xscharmer

GlitterandBug said:


> Hey Charmer! Welcome!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses - I understand how anxious pregnancy can be (I think i'm still disbelieving that i'm still pregnant and things seem ok so far!) :hugs:
> 
> I was also really worried about my downs screening, convinced there would be an issue but got my letter today that said 'low risk' - i'm sure it'll be the same for you too.
> 
> Good luck arranging the scan - hope you find out soon!

Thanks, I'm just worried cause that's my nature lol!


----------



## 3xscharmer

jme84 said:


> I still find my self running to the bathroom to puke and I am 17+ weeks. Just makes me worry that my lo is not getting everything she needs. I am so worried something will come up wrong on ultra sound.

I was sick with DD until 26 weeks and that was with meds...I'm going to ask my doc on Thurs for some meds as the last 5 days I've thrown up everyday with NO BREAK! :hugs::hugs: to you!


----------



## 3xscharmer

yellow11 said:


> Called the outta hours doc this morning . The past couple of days I've been completely .miserable and not. functioning at all.
> Evertime a cough I vomit, my chest is rattley, my throat is swollen, my ears are mushy, my joints ache, my nose is constantly running and I'm constantly sneezing which makes my insides ache so much. I just feel so shitty :cry: morning I called out of hours, spoke to a nurse, then a midwife, then a doc! He asked me to.go to hospital to get checked out. Turns out I have a virus, can't take much, no cough medicine, decongestants, nothing. Got a mild dose of antibiotics for when the phlegm is showing signs of infection. And an inhaler to open airways. I've to do steam inhalation with olbas oil, which I was doing anyway, and not take any decongestant spray. And paracetamol if necessary. I've to rest so ive got cover sorted for next 2 days in work. Hubby is being a great nurse, looking after me so well. He's a star. I'm worried about becoming dehydrated as I'm not keeping.much fluids or food down due to.vomiting when.coughing hard. But doc says I seem ok at the min ans to.drink.flat.lemonade. Just hope baby is nice and snug ans safe, I can look after myself, I just worry about it.
> 
> EDIT: Oopps loads of typos sorry,

So sorry you feel so bad, hope you get better soon! It sucks being sick while pregnant!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Rota - this is the second time I've had anterior placenta, with DD I didn't feel her until right after 20 weeks and not consistent for a few more weeks after that and throughout the whole pregnancy I was only ever able to feel her on my sides. This time I swear it kinda feels like movement here and there, but I'm not sure because I don't know if ppl with anterior are able to feel baby earlier the next go around :shrug:


----------



## Jembug

Yellow, hope you feel better soon.

Rota I have an anterior placenta and I think I Just felt a kick again at 18+2.
But I was laying down in the bed... I was thinking that I was going to call my midwife to ask her yo have a quick listen but I think I'm ok now?
Can't you get hold of a stethoscope at work and have a listen? I'm sure I read that you can hear it that way from 16 weeks?

Goodbye peaceful weeks- hello work and school runs. Boo hoo.
My first night shift tonight for 11 nights and my eldest starts Nursery three days. I will miss her lots but she has been driving me crazy, ha ha. A little bit special time with my youngest too.

Have a good day everyone. Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

DD went back to school today, early school run eeek. I must say it was nice to do a school run without hot flushes and sickness for once, what a relief. Sometimes I feel bit sicky still but its nothing like the nausea I had at first.

Have a good day all x


----------



## Best step mum

Good Morning Everyone,
Been MIA for a few days - I was bridesmaid at my sisters wedding on Friday so it has taken me all weekend to start feeling human again, well that was until I started having cramping in the middle of the night. My cat decided to run all over the bed including over me and woke me which didnt help.

I am hoping that the cramping will disappear - it feels like stretching again.

Only 10 days until our 20 week scan....we are definately staying team yellow - although I am convinced that we are having a boy. We also have pretty much got our names chosen for both. I cant believe that we have agreed completely on a boys name and we are 95% agreed on a girls!


----------



## mrsswaffer

We're the same, Best step mum. We have 3 top boys' names and 2 top girls', but if we're honest, I'm pretty sure we have the name sorted for whichever gender. :) Though, I don't want to make a firm decision on either gender until we see the little sausage!

I'm also convinced I'm having a boy, though. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Well well well, the gender scan this morning left me shocked (in a good way!)...we're having a little :blue: 

So pleased - was scared i'd be disappointed it wasn't another girl but I can't wait to meet my little man!!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Hun!!

Still ages til my scan! I want it now!!!! Haha x x x


----------



## MileyMamma

GlitterandBug said:


> Well well well, the gender scan this morning left me shocked (in a good way!)...we're having a little :blue:
> 
> So pleased - was scared i'd be disappointed it wasn't another girl but I can't wait to meet my little man!!

Congrats on team blue!

Anyone else feel nervous about gender scan?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey team blue, congrats xx


----------



## Vegan mum

Congrats on the blue bump! 

I heard babies heartbeat lady night with the 'babyscopeapp' was amazing and got it recorded :). 3 weeks until my 20 weeks scan! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## kimberleywats

I've got 4eva til my scan :( I'm only 15+ weeks!! My lil boy Theo's 1st birthday in just over 2 weeks :) excited!


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! Congrats on scan results.

I had my 16 week MW appt this morning and got to hear baby's HB. Was amazing. She didn't weigh me either which I was so relieved about! Also didn't realise my uterus was so high up already! That'll be why my stomach's poking out loads, duh.


----------



## yellow11

GlitterandBug said:


> Well well well, the gender scan this morning left me shocked (in a good way!)...we're having a little :blue:
> 
> So pleased - was scared i'd be disappointed it wasn't another girl but I can't wait to meet my little man!!

Congratulations! :blue: a little blue bump, that's rare on this thread :)
So you'll have one of each :dance: how sweet.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

1 week until my gender scan - it feels aggggggggggggggggges away!


----------



## MillyBert

im due on the 3rd :) not got a scan booked in yet due to change of location, really really want to find out what im haveing tho. seems to be dragging on now :( anyone else feel that pregnancys dragging along slowly


----------



## SweetPea0903

Congrats on all the gender scans! I still have over a month to go! Ugh! I'm convinced we are having a boy, even though we are hoping for a girl. Everyone is saying it's a boy.. lol.

On a side note... Today is dh and mines 1 year wedding anniversary. Can't believe how time flew! We've been together for 8 1/2 years, but it seems this year went so fast.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel like times flying now school runs started!


----------



## SweetPea0903

My bbs are starting to bother me again... They stopped hurting around week 9 but now they are really sore again. :(

Anyone else have this? It was such a relief to have them not hurt. Lol.


----------



## AmmCjm

I have my gender scan tomorrow! So excited and I hope the little one cooperates so we definitely find out!


----------



## MileyMamma

SweetPea0903 said:


> My bbs are starting to bother me again... They stopped hurting around week 9 but now they are really sore again. :(
> 
> Anyone else have this? It was such a relief to have them not hurt. Lol.

Mine really ache too, it got better for a bit now they feel bruised :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

MileyMamma said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> My bbs are starting to bother me again... They stopped hurting around week 9 but now they are really sore again. :(
> 
> Anyone else have this? It was such a relief to have them not hurt. Lol.
> 
> Mine really ache too, it got better for a bit now they feel bruised :(Click to expand...

Yea mine are more sore now than in 1st trimester!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I find mine get super sore almost bruised feeling when I wake up and it does not matter if it is just from a nap.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AmmCjm said:


> I have my gender scan tomorrow! So excited and I hope the little one cooperates so we definitely find out!

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## babydreams85

Glitter, congrats on your little boy and welcome to team :blue:!!! :happydance:

I think it's great to have one of each--we would love to have the same! 

Good luck to those of you with scans coming up!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rem_82

yay congrats on team blue glitter! one week for mine!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Ohhh forgot to put in my earlier post...I have been feeling him move for about a week now. At first I wasn't sure if that was him or not, but when I described it to my mom and the sonographer...both said it was definitely baby! In the last few days he has been moving more and more. I usually feel him 3-4 times a day, and ESPECIALLY after I eat something he really loves (right now it's potatoes of any kind lol). What an amazing feeling, I smile every time it happens!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

babydreams85 said:


> Ohhh forgot to put in my earlier post...I have been feeling him move for about a week now. At first I wasn't sure if that was him or not, but when I described it to my mom and the sonographer...both said it was definitely baby! In the last few days he has been moving more and more. I usually feel him 3-4 times a day, and ESPECIALLY after I eat something he really loves (right now it's potatoes of any kind lol). What an amazing feeling, I smile every time it happens!!

Can you explain it how you explained it to them? I think I'm feeling things, but I'm really not sure! :)


----------



## babydreams85

mrsswaffer said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh forgot to put in my earlier post...I have been feeling him move for about a week now. At first I wasn't sure if that was him or not, but when I described it to my mom and the sonographer...both said it was definitely baby! In the last few days he has been moving more and more. I usually feel him 3-4 times a day, and ESPECIALLY after I eat something he really loves (right now it's potatoes of any kind lol). What an amazing feeling, I smile every time it happens!!
> 
> Can you explain it how you explained it to them? I think I'm feeling things, but I'm really not sure! :)Click to expand...

They told me that if you *think* you're feeling baby, you most likely are! 
For me it feels like a poke from the inside. Occasionally it feels like a few quick pokes and then some vibration (I think this is when he's literally bouncing because it happens after I eat sugar). His feet are over to my left side and last night right after I ate he actually kicked at my hip bone, which was an odd feeling lol. :wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

SweetPea0903 said:


> My bbs are starting to bother me again... They stopped hurting around week 9 but now they are really sore again. :(
> 
> Anyone else have this? It was such a relief to have them not hurt. Lol.

Mine are bothering me after only really having the odd stabby pain around the time of my bfp.

I never got any boob pain when I was pregnant with my daughter. Mine have got much bigger this time (didnt until near the end last time) and I always have colostrum which is all crusty at end of my nips...urgh!

I wandered if I was having more issues because I stopped bfing my daughter and then got pregnant 2 months later, I think they are just responding to the idea of making milk again really fast :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

babydreams85 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh forgot to put in my earlier post...I have been feeling him move for about a week now. At first I wasn't sure if that was him or not, but when I described it to my mom and the sonographer...both said it was definitely baby! In the last few days he has been moving more and more. I usually feel him 3-4 times a day, and ESPECIALLY after I eat something he really loves (right now it's potatoes of any kind lol). What an amazing feeling, I smile every time it happens!!
> 
> Can you explain it how you explained it to them? I think I'm feeling things, but I'm really not sure! :)Click to expand...
> 
> They told me that if you *think* you're feeling baby, you most likely are!
> For me it feels like a poke from the inside. Occasionally it feels like a few quick pokes and then some vibration (I think this is when he's literally bouncing because it happens after I eat sugar). His feet are over to my left side and last night right after I ate he actually kicked at my hip bone, which was an odd feeling lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you. :)

I talked to my mum about it on Saturday, and said it feels like a 'flick' from the inside. She wasn't sure, and told me the kicks won't be that strong this early on. She said it feels like flutters, but I'm not entirely sure what that means!


----------



## babydreams85

AmeliePoulain said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> My bbs are starting to bother me again... They stopped hurting around week 9 but now they are really sore again. :(
> 
> Anyone else have this? It was such a relief to have them not hurt. Lol.
> 
> Mine are bothering me after only really having the odd stabby pain around the time of my bfp.
> 
> I never got any boob pain when I was pregnant with my daughter. Mine have got much bigger this time (didnt until near the end last time) and I always have colostrum which is all crusty at end of my nips...urgh!
> 
> I wandered if I was having more issues because I stopped bfing my daughter and then got pregnant 2 months later, I think they are just responding to the idea of making milk again really fast :shrug:Click to expand...

I think I may have the colostrum too. I wasn't sure what it was at first, I thought maybe dry skin but they don't FEEL dry. My nipples are still SO sore, probably worse than in the 1st tri. I just had no idea you could 'leak' anything this early!


----------



## jme84

My nipples have been so sorry and itchy lately too. My husband commented that my nipples are looking huge. Do they go back to normal after breast feeding?


----------



## babydreams85

mrsswaffer said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh forgot to put in my earlier post...I have been feeling him move for about a week now. At first I wasn't sure if that was him or not, but when I described it to my mom and the sonographer...both said it was definitely baby! In the last few days he has been moving more and more. I usually feel him 3-4 times a day, and ESPECIALLY after I eat something he really loves (right now it's potatoes of any kind lol). What an amazing feeling, I smile every time it happens!!
> 
> Can you explain it how you explained it to them? I think I'm feeling things, but I'm really not sure! :)Click to expand...
> 
> They told me that if you *think* you're feeling baby, you most likely are!
> For me it feels like a poke from the inside. Occasionally it feels like a few quick pokes and then some vibration (I think this is when he's literally bouncing because it happens after I eat sugar). His feet are over to my left side and last night right after I ate he actually kicked at my hip bone, which was an odd feeling lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :)
> 
> I talked to my mum about it on Saturday, and said it feels like a 'flick' from the inside. She wasn't sure, and told me the kicks won't be that strong this early on. She said it feels like flutters, but I'm not entirely sure what that means!Click to expand...

Yes, that's a good way to describe it, a flick. They definitely aren't strong now, but I can feel them much easier. They just feel like light taps, but not like a foot yet, if that makes sense!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

jme84 said:


> My nipples have been so sorry and itchy lately too. My husband commented that my nipples are looking huge. Do they go back to normal after breast feeding?

My nipples are pretty much permanently perky and they are slightly longer I guess then pre breastfeeding.

I breastfed my daughter until she was 16.5 months, I am not sure if that makes a difference!

When I was pregnant with my daughter the areola bit of the nipple seemed huge but because my nipples dont really go 'flat' anymore I havent noticed that this time.


----------



## Jembug

Congrats glitter.

I just gently squeezed my boob and 'stuff' come out! Ha ha, mine aren't sore but sometimes my husband playfully grabs them and it hurts. Clearly because I have milk x


----------



## Rota

Jembug said:


> Yellow, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Rota I have an anterior placenta and I think I Just felt a kick again at 18+2.
> But I was laying down in the bed... I was thinking that I was going to call my midwife to ask her yo have a quick listen but I think I'm ok now?
> Can't you get hold of a stethoscope at work and have a listen? I'm sure I read that you can hear it that way from 16 weeks?

Ive got a really good stethoscope lying around the house somewhere, think OH has 'tidied' up again.


----------



## tntrying22

Yay glitter!! 

And yes movement feels a bit like a soft flip/flick and sometimes just like waves - like the fluid is moving...



MileyMamma said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Well well well, the gender scan this morning left me shocked (in a good way!)...we're having a little :blue:
> 
> So pleased - was scared i'd be disappointed it wasn't another girl but I can't wait to meet my little man!!
> 
> Congrats on team blue!
> 
> Anyone else feel nervous about gender scan?Click to expand...

Me for sure. I feel like its been ages since the last scan and 2nd tri has eased my symptoms so just worried everything is ok. I had a couple of friends who went for the gender scan only to find out they'd miscarried :cry: I know it's remote but still so scary.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still must not look pregnant, no one noticed lol and told someone and she thought I was about 8 weeks not nearly 17 haha. x


----------



## MileyMamma

tntrying22 said:


> Yay glitter!!
> 
> And yes movement feels a bit like a soft flip/flick and sometimes just like waves - like the fluid is moving...
> 
> 
> 
> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Well well well, the gender scan this morning left me shocked (in a good way!)...we're having a little :blue:
> 
> So pleased - was scared i'd be disappointed it wasn't another girl but I can't wait to meet my little man!!
> 
> Congrats on team blue!
> 
> Anyone else feel nervous about gender scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Me for sure. I feel like its been ages since the last scan and 2nd tri has eased my symptoms so just worried everything is ok. I had a couple of friends who went for the gender scan only to find out they'd miscarried :cry: I know it's remote but still so scary.Click to expand...

I am the same, a lady up the school was told her baby had died at hers, just makes you realise that it can happen at anytime and your never really out of the danger zone, we have a doppler and everything seems ok but still worry they will find something wrong :( sure its nothing it's only normal to worry about someone you love so much already.


----------



## fides

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Oh forgot to say my edd had been moved a couple weeks ago to the 17th

oh, no worries - updated now. :)



3xscharmer said:


> Feb 18th!! Thanks!

added, and welcome again! :)



GlitterandBug said:


> Well well well, the gender scan this morning left me shocked (in a good way!)...we're having a little :blue:
> 
> So pleased - was scared i'd be disappointed it wasn't another girl but I can't wait to meet my little man!!

congratulations!



MillyBert said:


> im due on the 3rd :) not got a scan booked in yet due to change of location, really really want to find out what im haveing tho. seems to be dragging on now :( anyone else feel that pregnancys dragging along slowly

welcome!



SweetPea0903 said:


> On a side note... Today is dh and mines 1 year wedding anniversary. Can't believe how time flew! We've been together for 8 1/2 years, but it seems this year went so fast.

awww, huge congratulations on your first :wedding: anniversary! hope you guys did something wonderful to celebrate such a special day. :)

i kind of feel the same way - time seems slower before my wedding day, and seems to have flown by since then.

anyway, congratulations!!


----------



## future hopes

Congrats glitter :happydance:

Hay ladies ive not been well have felt very sick and awfull the last few days. Not to sure if ive had a bug or its the MS sickness as i have been getting that for the last few weeks but really not felt well at all.

Hearing baby on my dopler is so reasuring esp as i have not felt no movments at all. Baby is very active on dopler but just not felt a thing not even fluters.
16 weeks today really feeling pregnant now pelvis hurting.

Kids r back to school today no dought im gonna get a load of funny shocked looks as not everyone knows in pregnant. I wonder who will ask lol. 

Hope everybody else is well:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, feel better, future. Rest up and drink plenty of water. :hugs: (Yay for 16 weeks! That's me tomorrow!)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Future- no ones noticed me lol babys still hiding. I am 17weeks Thursday I feel like its flying.

Both my little people are at school till 3.30 :( I feel soooo lost.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:

Not this time but with my daughter I hate to say I was like that nearly the entire pregnancy :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:
> 
> Not this time but with my daughter I hate to say I was like that nearly the entire pregnancy :nope:Click to expand...

i thought id escaped it but it was just tricking me:haha: not good as wemove to a new flat this month and have to decorate from scratch before we can live in it:dohh:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hiya ladies! I have my gender scan tomorrow, SO nervous.
How are you all?
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:
> 
> Not this time but with my daughter I hate to say I was like that nearly the entire pregnancy :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i thought id escaped it but it was just tricking me:haha: not good as wemove to a new flat this month and have to decorate from scratch before we can live in it:dohh:Click to expand...

Eeeeek not good :hugs: Do you find it is worse on days where you are very busy?

I used to find that was the problem for me. I really really feel for you, I geared myself for another pregnancy of vomiting, nausea and feeling awful but feel lucky that it all subsided at 12 weeks this time.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:
> 
> Not this time but with my daughter I hate to say I was like that nearly the entire pregnancy :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i thought id escaped it but it was just tricking me:haha: not good as wemove to a new flat this month and have to decorate from scratch before we can live in it:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek not good :hugs: Do you find it is worse on days where you are very busy?
> 
> I used to find that was the problem for me. I really really feel for you, I geared myself for another pregnancy of vomiting, nausea and feeling awful but feel lucky that it all subsided at 12 weeks this time.Click to expand...

i do yes its worse when trapsing around the shops getting wallpaper etc and then in the car, but today im just sat on the sofa and feel like im in a car due to the nausea:dohh: hopefully it goes away again soon i can hope:haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:
> 
> Not this time but with my daughter I hate to say I was like that nearly the entire pregnancy :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i thought id escaped it but it was just tricking me:haha: not good as wemove to a new flat this month and have to decorate from scratch before we can live in it:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek not good :hugs: Do you find it is worse on days where you are very busy?
> 
> I used to find that was the problem for me. I really really feel for you, I geared myself for another pregnancy of vomiting, nausea and feeling awful but feel lucky that it all subsided at 12 weeks this time.Click to expand...
> 
> i do yes its worse when trapsing around the shops getting wallpaper etc and then in the car, but today im just sat on the sofa and feel like im in a car due to the nausea:dohh: hopefully it goes away again soon i can hope:haha:Click to expand...

Have you tried seabands yet? I found they worked quite well for me - a lot of my friends that have had hyperemesis swear by them as the only thing that helped a bit other than the hardcore anti nausea meds!

I kept mine on day and night, when I took them off I found I suffered the next day.

I know they work from a motion sickness point of view because I get badly sea sick but wore them when we went on a cruise and they helped massively.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:
> 
> Not this time but with my daughter I hate to say I was like that nearly the entire pregnancy :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i thought id escaped it but it was just tricking me:haha: not good as wemove to a new flat this month and have to decorate from scratch before we can live in it:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek not good :hugs: Do you find it is worse on days where you are very busy?
> 
> I used to find that was the problem for me. I really really feel for you, I geared myself for another pregnancy of vomiting, nausea and feeling awful but feel lucky that it all subsided at 12 weeks this time.Click to expand...
> 
> i do yes its worse when trapsing around the shops getting wallpaper etc and then in the car, but today im just sat on the sofa and feel like im in a car due to the nausea:dohh: hopefully it goes away again soon i can hope:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried seabands yet? I found they worked quite well for me - a lot of my friends that have had hyperemesis swear by them as the only thing that helped a bit other than the hardcore anti nausea meds!
> 
> I kept mine on day and night, when I took them off I found I suffered the next day.
> 
> I know they work from a motion sickness point of view because I get badly sea sick but wore them when we went on a cruise and they helped massively.Click to expand...

i havent but may see if i can get some sent over havent seen them here i used to use them for tavel sickness when i was younger may be worth a try thank you:hugs:


----------



## Rota

ive just open a pack of knickers,which are the next size up to what i normally wear, and they are way uncomfortable, cant get them over the belly.



Low rise knickers here i come :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep I always went for under bump :)

RE: Sickness, I have been sucking on ginger lozenges. x


----------



## Best step mum

Ive just phoned up the doctor to get Gaviscon on prescription - This heartburn is killing me. I thought that it was mainly bananas that were causing it.....not anymore, it is EVERYTHING! I know that I am being cheap by getting it from the doctors, but the big bottles are really expensive and I could drink them like they are water!


----------



## tntrying22

I have had this pinned on my Pinterest for a while and thought I'd go ahead and share with you ladies to bookmark - seems like good advice for us first timers :thumbup: things to do and prep for in the last weeks of pregnancy:

https://dearbabyblog.com/post/4718750068/a-candid-list-of-things-to-do-in-the-last-weeks-of


----------



## Farida_2013

tntrying22 said:


> I have had this pinned on my Pinterest for a while and thought I'd go ahead and share with you ladies to bookmark - seems like good advice for us first timers :thumbup: things to do and prep for in the last weeks of pregnancy:
> 
> https://dearbabyblog.com/post/4718750068/a-candid-list-of-things-to-do-in-the-last-weeks-of

ooo thank you sooo much for this sweety! :flower:


----------



## rem_82

WhisperOfHope said:


> has anyone else had the nausea and tiredness go away only to return again with vengance? im so tired and feeling constantly sick again sat sniffing a lemon most the day:haha:

I seem to be having a relapse of exhaustion, in the last week or so!! not so much sick! This pregnancy seems to be making me crazy!!!


----------



## future hopes

Im getting really awfull MS now but it lasts all day. We went to thr shops earlier and i just felt so sick also my pelvis hurts loads today. My belly is really itchy so must b growing agsin:wacko: .:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

afternoon all. Hope your all ok x


----------



## Wiggler

Afternoon everyone!

Got the pram delivered today! It's perfect :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

Ooooow exciting. Wat one u got? We have just brought a buga boo chemelion ive wanted one for ages but there so expensie, but luckily we got a 2nd hand one and instrad of 800 we paid 300 and its got everything. Im useing it with our 19 month old son at the mo and so easy and light weight im very happy with it and cant wait to hav it in pram mode wen baby arives. we just need to get the car seat now as that can b cliped on to. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I got the Graco Evo, its lovely :cloud9: I didn't want a double so while Bethany is still young I will be wearing her or baby when she gets tired of walking. 

Took Bethany for a spin in it earlier and so glad I picked it, it's so light that I don't think it will hurt my pelvis too much to push which is brilliant. x x x


----------



## tntrying22

Farida_2013 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I have had this pinned on my Pinterest for a while and thought I'd go ahead and share with you ladies to bookmark - seems like good advice for us first timers :thumbup: things to do and prep for in the last weeks of pregnancy:
> 
> https://dearbabyblog.com/post/4718750068/a-candid-list-of-things-to-do-in-the-last-weeks-of
> 
> ooo thank you sooo much for this sweety! :flower:Click to expand...

Welcomes! 

My bestie is 34 weeks so I took her over a "new mommy survival kit" of maxi pads, tucks, witchhazel, chai vanilla hand soap, sanitizer, bleach wipes, hand cream and yummy coffee drinks a cute halloween onsie (I couldnt resist! I am an honorary aunt and it said "Auntie keeps the candy coming" LOL:haha:)

Read through the comments those have good hints too - the one about not getting dry weave on the maxi with stiches made me wince!! OUCH. Totally wouldn't have thought of that....


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> I got the Graco Evo, its lovely :cloud9: I didn't want a double so while Bethany is still young I will be wearing her or baby when she gets tired of walking.
> 
> Took Bethany for a spin in it earlier and so glad I picked it, it's so light that I don't think it will hurt my pelvis too much to push which is brilliant. x x x

That sounds great hun. I never wanted a double either our son can walk but not far at all but i was thinking of getting like a buggy board that he can stand i cudent have him on one now cuz hes not long started walking but im hoping by tge time baby is here he can walk alot better and b able to use the board.

I had severe SPD from 10 wks with our son and i thougt i was getting away with it this time but nope got up this morning and i been in agony all day so looks like its happening again now but im hoping it wont b as bad this time because its started alot later .
SPD sucks :hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> Im getting really awfull MS now but it lasts all day. We went to thr shops earlier and i just felt so sick also my pelvis hurts loads today. My belly is really itchy so must b growing agsin:wacko: .:hugs:

My pelvis hurts too, I practically hobbled back from the shops today! hope the MS clears up soon :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have not been very comfortable with my body lately :wacko: so I was afraid to post bump pictures. But the ladies on my pregnancy journal convinced me to post some so I figured I would share one with you ladies. Here it goes me at 16 wks....
 



Attached Files:







16 wks 1.png
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cute bump. I am exhausted after school run.


----------



## Farida_2013

tntrying22 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I have had this pinned on my Pinterest for a while and thought I'd go ahead and share with you ladies to bookmark - seems like good advice for us first timers :thumbup: things to do and prep for in the last weeks of pregnancy:
> 
> https://dearbabyblog.com/post/4718750068/a-candid-list-of-things-to-do-in-the-last-weeks-of
> 
> ooo thank you sooo much for this sweety! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcomes!
> 
> My bestie is 34 weeks so I took her over a "new mommy survival kit" of maxi pads, tucks, witchhazel, chai vanilla hand soap, sanitizer, bleach wipes, hand cream and yummy coffee drinks a cute halloween onsie (I couldnt resist! I am an honorary aunt and it said "Auntie keeps the candy coming" LOL:haha:)
> 
> Read through the comments those have good hints too - the one about not getting dry weave on the maxi with stiches made me wince!! OUCH. Totally wouldn't have thought of that....Click to expand...

Yes they are quite useful!!

And haha have you read the Padiscles one? LOL that is somehow an awesome idea!



Blue eyes 81 said:


> I have not been very comfortable with my body lately :wacko: so I was afraid to post bump pictures. But the ladies on my pregnancy journal convinced me to post some so I figured I would share one with you ladies. Here it goes me at 16 wks....


You look Lovely Blue_eyes dont be silly willy! look at that pregnant body! You are wonderfully pregnant! none of us need to be uncomfortable with our bodies! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

SPD is awful, its never gone away since having my son :cry: it eases up a bit when I'm not pregnant which is nice, but not a day has gone by since I was about 17 weeks with him that my pelvis has not hurt.

Still no bump here, I have always walked round with my tummy sucked in, its uncomfortable to do otherwise, and tummy looks same as ever... flabby :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hubby took a non top belly pic of me today but i was so erghhh with it that i made him work his magic in photoshop for me lol i hate stretchmarks have had them for years and they are even worse now so he removed them:haha: i think with no top on my belly just looks fat:haha:
 



Attached Files:







17+1linds.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> hubby took a non top belly pic of me today but i was so erghhh with it that i made him work his magic in photoshop for me lol i hate stretchmarks have had them for years and they are even worse now so he removed them:haha: i think with no top on my belly just looks fat:haha:

Whisper mine looks almost exactly like yours. It looks so different with a top on, doesn't it? I can't decide whether mine is bump or still just bloat. It's hard on the bottom but soft at the top. What does yours feel like?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hubby took a non top belly pic of me today but i was so erghhh with it that i made him work his magic in photoshop for me lol i hate stretchmarks have had them for years and they are even worse now so he removed them:haha: i think with no top on my belly just looks fat:haha:
> 
> Whisper mine looks almost exactly like yours. It looks so different with a top on, doesn't it? I can't decide whether mine is bump or still just bloat. It's hard on the bottom but soft at the top. What does yours feel like?Click to expand...

mines hard at the top but soft at the bottom :haha: mines bump when in my clothes yet with no top i call it fat:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hubby took a non top belly pic of me today but i was so erghhh with it that i made him work his magic in photoshop for me lol i hate stretchmarks have had them for years and they are even worse now so he removed them:haha: i think with no top on my belly just looks fat:haha:
> 
> Whisper mine looks almost exactly like yours. It looks so different with a top on, doesn't it? I can't decide whether mine is bump or still just bloat. It's hard on the bottom but soft at the top. What does yours feel like?Click to expand...
> 
> mines hard at the top but soft at the bottom :haha: mines bump when in my clothes yet with no top i call it fat:haha:Click to expand...

lol I said the same thing to my DH, but he did make a good point...he said it doesn't matter whether it's your uterus or just bloating, it's from baby no matter what! So I show it off in my shirts anyways, even if I do think underneath I look like a blob! :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This is my 15 week bump - wearing my knickers and bra only!

I have stretchies too from having my daughter, bump is hard at the bottom and soft at the top still.


Spoiler
https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/IMG01170-20120903-1329.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have no idea how my stomach muscles are holding out lol but they must be uber strong :S Somehow!!

Going to see birthing centre Friday, its been rebuilt since I had the other 2!


----------



## Newt4

My bump is in that is she pregnant or did she gain weight lol.

I never showed until 24 weeks with my first.


----------



## Seity

Your bumps are all coming along so nicely. I just feel fat at times, but not like I have anything resembling a real bump.


----------



## edigirl82

I think I'm starting to get the beginnings of a bump, but right now it just looks like I had a MAHOOSIVE meal, lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Me too. I don't feel like I look pregnant, just like I've eaten loads! My husband said today that I look pregnant, though. That was nice. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw bless. Yeh I just look bloated haha.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its been a while since we had nappies in the house. I have so far got 3 packs of newborn size and 2 packs of size 2. How many newborn size are you buying. (if your buying disp) x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, you're organised! I haven't thought that far ahead yet! :)


----------



## tntrying22

Farida, YES hilairious. Bring me the padsicles!

Blue eyes and whisper, your bumps are lovely!:flower:

:hugs: to all the ladies not feeling so good - at least its for a good reason!

Definitely look preggers. I am waiting for someone to tell me I like farther than 4 mo :wacko: hopefully I will be in a good mood that day....I don't care - im flaunting my belly :happydance: I've been waiting a long time for this!


----------



## Seity

My son was in newborns for 2 months before he was big enough for us to get away with the size 1's. It was so annoying because everyone was all, "Oh, you won't even use a whole pack of newborns before he'll outgrow it" so we didn't have any and ended up spending a small fortune on them since they charge more for those because even the stores don't expect you to be in them for more than 1 pack worth. Then we were in size one for ages as well. I'm hoping this baby will be bigger although not having to move up a size for ages from 1 to 2 to 3 did mean we got more diapers per $.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My daughter was also in newborn size 1 nappies for weeks and weeks, she didnt weigh 8lb though until she was over 2 months old - a suppose a lot of babies are born weighing 8lb +

She is still easily in size 3s at the moment.

I will probably stock up on quite a lot of size 1s closer to the time, try and make the most of all the offers in the free parenting magazines!


----------



## Seity

AmeliePoulain said:


> My daughter was also in newborn size 1 nappies for weeks and weeks, she didnt weigh 8lb though until she was over 2 months old - a suppose a lot of babies are born weighing 8lb +
> 
> She is still easily in size 3s at the moment.
> 
> I will probably stock up on quite a lot of size 1s closer to the time, try and make the most of all the offers in the free parenting magazines!

Sounds much like Gabriel he didn't get over 8 lbs until 3 months old.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Seity said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> My daughter was also in newborn size 1 nappies for weeks and weeks, she didnt weigh 8lb though until she was over 2 months old - a suppose a lot of babies are born weighing 8lb +
> 
> She is still easily in size 3s at the moment.
> 
> I will probably stock up on quite a lot of size 1s closer to the time, try and make the most of all the offers in the free parenting magazines!
> 
> Sounds much like Gabriel he didn't get over 8 lbs until 3 months old.Click to expand...

She is still itty bitty - less than 20lbs (I think 19lb 9oz) at 21 months :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

both mine were tiny and still are small so maybe il get more size 1's xx


----------



## Newt4

AmeliePoulain said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> My daughter was also in newborn size 1 nappies for weeks and weeks, she didnt weigh 8lb though until she was over 2 months old - a suppose a lot of babies are born weighing 8lb +
> 
> She is still easily in size 3s at the moment.
> 
> I will probably stock up on quite a lot of size 1s closer to the time, try and make the most of all the offers in the free parenting magazines!
> 
> Sounds much like Gabriel he didn't get over 8 lbs until 3 months old.Click to expand...
> 
> She is still itty bitty - less than 20lbs (I think 19lb 9oz) at 21 months :flower:Click to expand...

My girl 23 months is 19lbs too. Just a little girl and completely healthy. She's still in 3 when she's not in cloth.


----------



## AmmCjm

Wellll. Had my gender/anatomy scan this morning. The doctor is about 70% sure it is a girl, but I am not going to give the official word till after another scan 3 weeks from now, so for now it is a secret so :shhh:

Good news is that the anatomy of the baby looks AWESOME. No soft markers, blood flow is normal and everything is growing like its supposed to!!! :happydance:

So looks like I may be Team :pink: but will let you all know for sure in a few weeks!


----------



## Newt4

Yayy team pink. I wonder when the avalanche of boys will happen.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AmmCjm said:


> Wellll. Had my gender/anatomy scan this morning. The doctor is about 70% sure it is a girl, but I am not going to give the official word till after another scan 3 weeks from now, so for now it is a secret so :shhh:
> 
> Good news is that the anatomy of the baby looks AWESOME. No soft markers, blood flow is normal and everything is growing like its supposed to!!! :happydance:
> 
> So looks like I may be Team :pink: but will let you all know for sure in a few weeks!

:happydance: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

AmmCjm said:


> Wellll. Had my gender/anatomy scan this morning. The doctor is about 70% sure it is a girl, but I am not going to give the official word till after another scan 3 weeks from now, so for now it is a secret so :shhh:
> 
> Good news is that the anatomy of the baby looks AWESOME. No soft markers, blood flow is normal and everything is growing like its supposed to!!! :happydance:
> 
> So looks like I may be Team :pink: but will let you all know for sure in a few weeks!

Aww congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Newt4 said:


> Yayy team pink. I wonder when the avalanche of boys will happen.

We need more little boys!!! In the minority BY FAR right now! lol


----------



## sara3337

I just found out I have Gestational Diabetes, Have an appointment with diabetes educator and dietician tomorrow. Already purchased Accu Check.


----------



## Seity

babydreams85 said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> Yayy team pink. I wonder when the avalanche of boys will happen.
> 
> We need more little boys!!! In the minority BY FAR right now! lolClick to expand...

January was full of boys. Feb must be the month of girls.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am still sure I am having a boy but will find out soon enough hehe :)

How are you all today? x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I am having a boy too - 5 days until we find out!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have been buying loads of neutral and bright stuff. I maxed out theblue and pink as I found out with the other 2 hehe. Nothing beats fresh newborn in a white babygrow. They look soooo clean. I must admit I cant wait to get some dungarees if the baby is a boy as my son looked so cute in them!

I would be quite happy not to find out but it will be easier to prepare the children. My 8yr old DS has autism so the unknown makes him anxious, It will be much easier to prepare him if we know the babys sex.


----------



## Rota

Right, back from consultant appointment and it actually went ok.
They think baby is gonna be a big baby (DD was 9.14lb) so im booked in for growth scans (yay more times to see baby) 6 scans in total and more appointments with the consultant but she is lovely and she listens to me and respects me and my decisions so im happy with her. She is 100% with my plan to be mobile during labour, be allowed to labour in the bath if i wish(i personally want to deliver in the bath but shhhhh dont tell the health professionals, i will get my waterbirth :winkwink:) and no pethidine or diamorphine for pain relief.

Ive got _another_ UTI, i think this makes 3 in total now.
Im not allowed to gain any weight but the consultant was pleased that i have lost a stone but my blood pressure is nice and normal,Im too take things easy at work, ha ha ha ha. Ive also got to have the glucose test thing done as well


----------



## Mom To 2

I have felt movement once a day or so since 14 weeks. But yesterday just about everytime I was sitting still or laying down I felt baby from the time I woke till night. I have already felt kicks this morning. I love the feeling, it makes my heat sing.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Rota said:


> Right, back from consultant appointment and it actually went ok.
> They think baby is gonna be a big baby (DD was 9.14lb) so im booked in for growth scans (yay more times to see baby) 6 scans in total and more appointments with the consultant but she is lovely and she listens to me and respects me and my decisions so im happy with her. She is 100% with my plan to be mobile during labour, be allowed to labour in the bath if i wish(i personally want to deliver in the bath but shhhhh dont tell the health professionals, i will get my waterbirth :winkwink:) and no pethidine or diamorphine for pain relief.
> 
> Ive got _another_ UTI, i think this makes 3 in total now.
> Im not allowed to gain any weight but the consultant was pleased that i have lost a stone but my blood pressure is nice and normal,Im too take things easy at work, ha ha ha ha. Ive also got to have the glucose test thing done as well

well done on losing the stone, good luckw ith things sure you will be fine x


----------



## tntrying22

sara3337 said:


> I just found out I have Gestational Diabetes, Have an appointment with diabetes educator and dietician tomorrow. Already purchased Accu Check.

Oh no. That stinks! Ask the educator lots of questions tomorrow - I am sure with some proper monitoring you and LO will be just fine :flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> I really think I am having a boy, but I know I am being seriously swayed by the fact the MS stopped at 12 weeks this time whereas with my daughter I was still being really ill at 18/19 weeks and never felt as healthy as I do this time....
> 
> Also, and this is a bit disgusting, this pregnancy is turning me into a gorilla! I feel like I shave my legs ALL the time but the hair grows back so fast and it has got really long in places I dont normally even have to worry about, like the tops of my thighs etc.
> 
> I am probably just carrying a monkey but it makes me think boy :haha:

My hair grew fantastically (everywhere!) when pregnant withm DS(5), skin was clear and I felt fabulous. This time around my hair is like straw, skin i dy ad itches insanely, and I feel dreadful most of the time. I keep thinking girl for me because I feel like "she's sucking the life out of me". That's the only real reason for my hunch.


----------



## PerpetualMama

jme84 said:


> My nipples have been so sorry and itchy lately too. My husband commented that my nipples are looking huge. Do they go back to normal after breast feeding?

my nips are huge too along with the bb's. DD (20) was in the bathroom while I as preppng to take a shower and commented on how huge they looked. I hadn't taken notice to them as I was just so happy the bb's had filled out so nicely :haha:. After nursing everything returns basically to the way it was before pregnancy. Cup size may change a little due to a slightly different shape of the bb's. I was always saddened and a bit shocked (every single time I stopped nursing-I never get used to the drastic change) when they return to "normal". I always feel like they have gotten so small after nursing for so long. (I usually nurse past the second birthday. My last 2 were close to their 3rd birthday). But the bra sie doesn't change much,just the shape of them. of course, I'll be 42 next month and have nursed 5 kids so age and wear and tear contribute :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I THINK ive started feeling kicks/punches has happend at least 4times today alone just like flicks from inside started last night when i woke up was just laying and kept feeling it:shrug:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> My nipples have been so sorry and itchy lately too. My husband commented that my nipples are looking huge. Do they go back to normal after breast feeding?
> 
> My nipples are pretty much permanently perky and they are slightly longer I guess then pre breastfeeding.
> 
> I breastfed my daughter until she was 16.5 months, I am not sure if that makes a difference!
> 
> When I was pregnant with my daughter the areola bit of the nipple seemed huge but because my nipples dont really go 'flat' anymore I havent noticed that this time.Click to expand...

yes, my nips will never go flat again. Too many babies used them, they'll be perky forever. I could squirt milk for almost 2 years after I stopped nursing DS(5)--I even squirt the radiologist equiptment who did my mammogram at my 40th birthday appt :dohh:. she was warned! It is only since the beginning of the year that they were back to normal, then I get pregnant again, lol. I nursed him until just before his 3rd birthday (he's number 5 so my time gradually increased with each child, my last 3 were over 2 years each). Congrats on such a successful experience with your first baby :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> My daughter was also in newborn size 1 nappies for weeks and weeks, she didnt weigh 8lb though until she was over 2 months old - a suppose a lot of babies are born weighing 8lb +
> 
> She is still easily in size 3s at the moment.
> 
> I will probably stock up on quite a lot of size 1s closer to the time, try and make the most of all the offers in the free parenting magazines!
> 
> Sounds much like Gabriel he didn't get over 8 lbs until 3 months old.Click to expand...
> 
> She is still itty bitty - less than 20lbs (I think 19lb 9oz) at 21 months :flower:Click to expand...

My monsters were 8lbs 4oz, 7lbs 15oz, 9lbs 15oz, 9lbs 5 oz, and 9lbs 3 oz. I expect LO to be around 9 lbs +. I never got to use the cute newborn outfits and diapers. We were in size 1's and 0-3 mos or 3 mos outfits from the get-go (depending on style). All of my kids were in the upper percentile for height and weight until at least age 1, except my smallest baby (DD (20) who is now my shortest child of my 4 eldest). I guess I just grow them big as my kids are 5'8", 5'4.5", 6', 5'7", and 3'10".


----------



## PerpetualMama

bump 2 weeks ago at 14+6


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

PerpetualMama said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> I really think I am having a boy, but I know I am being seriously swayed by the fact the MS stopped at 12 weeks this time whereas with my daughter I was still being really ill at 18/19 weeks and never felt as healthy as I do this time....
> 
> Also, and this is a bit disgusting, this pregnancy is turning me into a gorilla! I feel like I shave my legs ALL the time but the hair grows back so fast and it has got really long in places I dont normally even have to worry about, like the tops of my thighs etc.
> 
> I am probably just carrying a monkey but it makes me think boy :haha:
> 
> My hair grew fantastically (everywhere!) when pregnant withm DS(5), skin was clear and I felt fabulous. This time around my hair is like straw, skin i dy ad itches insanely, and I feel dreadful most of the time. I keep thinking girl for me because I feel like "she's sucking the life out of me". That's the only real reason for my hunch.Click to expand...

my skin is horrendous at the moment. Never in my life have I had spots and I have loads at the moment!


----------



## GlitterandBug

babydreams85 said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> Yayy team pink. I wonder when the avalanche of boys will happen.
> 
> We need more little boys!!! In the minority BY FAR right now! lolClick to expand...

I'm :blue: :thumbup:

Congrats on the :pink: bumps! x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> bump 2 weeks ago at 14+6
> View attachment 471409

Lovely bump pic.:thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

really feeling pregnant now and really looking it:thumbup:
here i am today at 16+1


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> I THINK ive started feeling kicks/punches has happend at least 4times today alone just like flicks from inside started last night when i woke up was just laying and kept feeling it:shrug:

awwwww i think i have to hun i swear i felt a tiny kick last night and today but it was really really soft so im not sure if it was just gas or not:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> bump 2 weeks ago at 14+6
> View attachment 471409

hun u deserve a medel managing to breast feed that long is amazing i tried breastfeeding but i only lasted 2 wks because my nipples got so sore and they cracked and bled i just found it so painfull but i still tried doing it because i know breast miilk is so good, i felt so guilty wen i had to giv it up because i was just in to much pain. 

sadly im not aloud to breast feed this one because of meds im on. this will be my first baby that will be bottle fed right from day one its gonna be so strange for me because ive always breastfed im scered i wont feel that bonding feeling u get wen u do breastfeed i wud of loved to of really tried it again but not aloud to. fee a bit bad that im not gonna be able to giv my baby the best start. stupid tablets:nope:


----------



## embo216

Hi everyone :hi: Been missing in action as I moved on Friday and then came down with my first ever UTI, it was truly horrific :nope:

Everyone I went to pee I had the urge to push and I really did think I was going to lose him at one point :( I still dehydrated as I haven't eaten since Friday as I have severe sickness, Luckily I have anti sickness pills which is helping me keep the water down but still no food, I feel so so weak.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

PerpetualMama said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> My nipples have been so sorry and itchy lately too. My husband commented that my nipples are looking huge. Do they go back to normal after breast feeding?
> 
> My nipples are pretty much permanently perky and they are slightly longer I guess then pre breastfeeding.
> 
> I breastfed my daughter until she was 16.5 months, I am not sure if that makes a difference!
> 
> When I was pregnant with my daughter the areola bit of the nipple seemed huge but because my nipples dont really go 'flat' anymore I havent noticed that this time.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, my nips will never go flat again. Too many babies used them, they'll be perky forever. I could squirt milk for almost 2 years after I stopped nursing DS(5)--I even squirt the radiologist equiptment who did my mammogram at my 40th birthday appt :dohh:. she was warned! It is only since the beginning of the year that they were back to normal, then I get pregnant again, lol. I nursed him until just before his 3rd birthday (he's number 5 so my time gradually increased with each child, my last 3 were over 2 years each). Congrats on such a successful experience with your first baby :)Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

I would love to still be feeding her, my periods didnt return until she was 15 months and I did conceive straight away (from my first ovulation) but it was a chemical pregnancy, I believe because my luteal phase was short because of the bfing hormones.

I desperately wanted a sibling for her and when she seemed to want to wean at 16 months I didnt do anything to discourage her as I wanted to be able to conceive again.

I would love to feed this baby until they were 2 :flower:


----------



## future hopes

ah congrats on the move hun and im sorry ure not feeling to well. i hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Rota

embo216 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: Been missing in action as I moved on Friday and then came down with my first ever UTI, it was truly horrific :nope:
> 
> Everyone I went to pee I had the urge to push and I really did think I was going to lose him at one point :( I still dehydrated as I haven't eaten since Friday as I have severe sickness, Luckily I have anti sickness pills which is helping me keep the water down but still no food, I feel so so weak.

Have you thought of going to your local hospital for iv fluids? Im worried for you as you have had a uti and you are dehydrated (and the first piece of advice when dealing with a uti is drink,drink,drink,drink)


----------



## embo216

The doc did say on Sunday to go into hospital if I continued being so sick for IV fluids, buts its a lot better now thankfully, just sick 4 times today compared to every hour on sunday :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> My nipples have been so sorry and itchy lately too. My husband commented that my nipples are looking huge. Do they go back to normal after breast feeding?
> 
> My nipples are pretty much permanently perky and they are slightly longer I guess then pre breastfeeding.
> 
> I breastfed my daughter until she was 16.5 months, I am not sure if that makes a difference!
> 
> When I was pregnant with my daughter the areola bit of the nipple seemed huge but because my nipples dont really go 'flat' anymore I havent noticed that this time.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, my nips will never go flat again. Too many babies used them, they'll be perky forever. I could squirt milk for almost 2 years after I stopped nursing DS(5)--I even squirt the radiologist equiptment who did my mammogram at my 40th birthday appt :dohh:. she was warned! It is only since the beginning of the year that they were back to normal, then I get pregnant again, lol. I nursed him until just before his 3rd birthday (he's number 5 so my time gradually increased with each child, my last 3 were over 2 years each). Congrats on such a successful experience with your first baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I would love to still be feeding her, my periods didnt return until she was 15 months and I did conceive straight away (from my first ovulation) but it was a chemical pregnancy, I believe because my luteal phase was short because of the bfing hormones.
> 
> I desperately wanted a sibling for her and when she seemed to want to wean at 16 months I didnt do anything to discourage her as I wanted to be able to conceive again.
> 
> I would love to feed this baby until they were 2 :flower:Click to expand...

yup! I didn't get AF for the longest time while breastfeedig. I think it was close to 2 years with DS(5) but cant remember. I had calculated once that in the ten year span from getting pregnant with number 1 to weaning number 4 I had about 11 periods. Add that to the ample chest perk of nursing and I found a winning combination. Nursing was great for all of us concerned lol!
btw: Ivy was on my initial list of little girl names for this little bun :)

Future: you'll bond just fine with little one even bottle feeding! Lots of women do it and they're no lesser a mom because they choose bottle feeding (or have to bottle feed). I admit I would be pretty bummed out myslef not to be able to nurse. I already have dreams about nursing this babe :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies,

Thought I'd come update you and let you all know I'm team :pink:! Very very happy indeed.
<3
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

BeccaxBump said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd come update you and let you all know I'm team :pink:! Very very happy indeed.
> <3
> xoxox

Yay pink! :happydance:

43 hours to go til my scan! I have a dr apt tomorrow so hopefully we can get the doppler out again :)


----------



## Beckzter

Hey everyone!

Very exciting to see everyone having their gender scans, can't believe how much we are having a shortage of boys.

Thank you to everyone who commented after my last post about freaking out about my OH not loving the baby if it's a boy, made me feel less silly about my reaction. 

Headaches seem to be easing off (mega Yaye!) but now replaced with exhaustion as I'm now fully back at work. Also mega peed off with work at the moment as the office environment is way way too hot as they turned the air con off because people were complaining and it makes me feel light headed and headachey (damm just as they are going too :( ) so have complained and I am awaiting removal to a cooler office. I'm just annoyed that no one seems to be that concerned about it and my boss just tells me to go home sick, err I don't really want to do that, you have a duty to make sure my working environment is acceptable.

Sorry rant over!

Feel like I've popped belly wise this week as you can really tell I'm pregnant now :happydance:. Saw midwife on Monday and heard heart beat on doppler, took a while to find as baby was movin around too much. OH mentioned the Doppler I have at home and got told off for having it (big mouth) and how I shouldn't rely on it blah blah.

Ordered a totally cute changing bag last night and only cost £5 as I used Tesco club card points in the exchange to pay for it.


----------



## Beckzter

future hopes said:
 

> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> I THINK ive started feeling kicks/punches has happend at least 4times today alone just like flicks from inside started last night when i woke up was just laying and kept feeling it:shrug:
> 
> awwwww i think i have to hun i swear i felt a tiny kick last night and today but it was really really soft so im not sure if it was just gas or not:wacko:Click to expand...

I've started feeling movements, feels a bit like prodding. Last night it was going from one side of my belly to the other, it was awesome :cool:


----------



## MileyMamma

Just found out that we are team Pink! 
Our little lady Florence Kathleena Angelique
 



Attached Files:







florence1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rota

MileyMamma said:


> Just found out that we are team Pink!
> Our little lady Florence Kathleena Angelique

Awwww i love the name Florence :D Little Flo!!


----------



## future hopes

Beckzter said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> I THINK ive started feeling kicks/punches has happend at least 4times today alone just like flicks from inside started last night when i woke up was just laying and kept feeling it:shrug:
> 
> awwwww i think i have to hun i swear i felt a tiny kick last night and today but it was really really soft so im not sure if it was just gas or not:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I've started feeling movements, feels a bit like prodding. Last night it was going from one side of my belly to the other, it was awesome :cool:Click to expand...

Yes if feels like really soft pokes. Ive only fely it once last nite and twice today but its so light x


----------



## future hopes

MileyMamma said:


> Just found out that we are team Pink!
> Our little lady Florence Kathleena Angelique


Congrats hun. Loving thr name. Everyones having girls lol i think im having a girl but wud really really love another boy. ah well as long as its healthy thats wst counts. :hugs:


----------



## Beckzter

MileyMamma said:


> Just found out that we are team Pink!
> Our little lady Florence Kathleena Angelique


Was just thinking about you Miley, remembered you had your scan today. She looks soooo cute and a beautiful name. Yaye another pink bundle :pink:


----------



## Beckzter

future hopes said:


> Beckzter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> I THINK ive started feeling kicks/punches has happend at least 4times today alone just like flicks from inside started last night when i woke up was just laying and kept feeling it:shrug:
> 
> awwwww i think i have to hun i swear i felt a tiny kick last night and today but it was really really soft so im not sure if it was just gas or not:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I've started feeling movements, feels a bit like prodding. Last night it was going from one side of my belly to the other, it was awesome :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes if feels like really soft pokes. Ive only fely it once last nite and twice today but its so light xClick to expand...


Reading that made me feel really giddy. I love it when I feel mine. Had one in the middle of the night the other night after another of my toilet trips and I couldn't sleep for ages afterwards. I was think 'come on peanut do it again' but no, must have gone to sleep, lol x


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats miley! So cute. Xxxx


----------



## future hopes

Lol. Im not feeling nothing tonighy yet and i keep willing it to do it agsin but its not playing lol.


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bumps ladies! My bump looks big in comparison, my belly button looks like it's about to pop!

Wowzers soooo many girls! We have come up with Ruby Skye, love it! Got my 20 weeks scan next week to confirm she is all healthy and still a girl.

Someone said about have gaviscon on prescription.... I have too! I know I can pay for it but I work and as heartburn is a pregnancy symptom, why not get it on prescription?

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Holy cow! More girls!! lol Congrats on all the pink bumps!!!! 

My little man has been moving like CRAZY today and I got my first HARD jab sitting in the car waiting for food earlier. I have felt him 10+ times today already. Hoping that continues, I love feeling him jump around in there!


----------



## tntrying22

MileyMamma said:


> Just found out that we are team Pink!
> Our little lady Florence Kathleena Angelique

Yay miley! Lovely name


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey everyone,

Just bought a whole lot of maternity wear finally I am starting to finally grow out of my tops but my jeans still kinda fit a little if I suck it in a bit haha

WOW look at all those pink bumps! wow, Febuary must be full of pink baloons :D

I am wondering though, why can't I feel baby, :( I keep reading that you lovely ladies feel them flutter or kick etc etc, but I only feel what I know is just bowel movements or gas or something and I just can't feel or distinguish baby! Any idea if that is normal or should I worry?


----------



## jme84

Got in a minor car accident today. I called doc office and they fit me in in the morning for an ultra sound to make sure she is ok. I am totally freaking out with worry. I am not having any symptoms but I just keep imagining the worse. Sorry to be so negative but I am freaking out. This is going to be such a long night.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

jme84 said:


> Got in a minor car accident today. I called doc office and they fit me in in the morning for an ultra sound to make sure she is ok. I am totally freaking out with worry. I am not having any symptoms but I just keep imagining the worse. Sorry to be so negative but I am freaking out. This is going to be such a long night.

So sorry to hear of your accident and am so glad you are ok.
I have faith that your lo is ok too.


----------



## Jembug

Jm84- sorry to read of your car accident. I hope the scan will reassure you that she is ok. How worrying for you! I don't have any symptoms of pregnancy to be honest, just a little heartburn.

As for movement, I've felt my little lady three times now! I'm 19 weeks on Saturday! I can only feel her if I'm laying on my back and like say I've barely felt her. Love it when I do and it very obvious to me that it's baby and not anything else. I've got anterior placenta so maybe you have to?
Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Jembug said:


> Jm84- sorry to read of your car accident. I hope the scan will reassure you that she is ok. How worrying for you! I don't have any symptoms of pregnancy to be honest, just a little heartburn.
> 
> As for movement, I've felt my little lady three times now! I'm 19 weeks on Saturday! I can only feel her if I'm laying on my back and like say I've barely felt her. Love it when I do and it very obvious to me that it's baby and not anything else. I've got anterior placenta so maybe you have to?
> Xx

I also have a anterior placenta and have only just now started to feel my little man a couple days ago. This is baby number 4 for me so I know how he should feel kicking but with the placenta in the way it's really hard. Even now I only feel the few hard kicks that he does and only when Im sitting up with the computer on my lap.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jem- My DD is Ruby and she is 6 now, I still LOVE the name. She is (and always has been) the only ruby in her school year. I know the name seems popular but its sooo pretty. I have no regrets about her name at all so go for it :D

So many little pink bundles here. I must be a blue! I still dont mind either way and I have no indication lol. 

I get my gaviscon on perscripiton too, I go through gallons! 

17 weeks today x


----------



## Best step mum

I am convinced that I am blue too but we are not finding out.

One week today until my 20 week scan, according to the hospitals dates from my first scan I am 19 weeks today but by my dates, I am not 19 weeks till sunday

I am drinking the heartburn liquid by the bottle - that is the only reason that I ordered it from the doctors, I thought that I may as well since I work and am entitled to free prescriptions. I will also be getting all the work done that I need at the dentist while it is free!


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! 

Congrats on the pink :flower:

I've been feeling the odd kicks, wouldn't surprise me if my placenta was anterior... 

Scan on the 24th this month! Feels like ages yet x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had my first "pink" dream last night. They have all been blue prior to that so I am well and truley stumped!

I just walked (hmm was very slow up that hill!) to the village to get my baguette. Things you do when pregnant hey, made sure they made it exactly how I wanted it too haha. 

Then I went to superdrug to get some new foundation as my skin is horrendous and blotchy and loads of spots! I picked up a tea tree stick while I was there so hope that works as I have a meeting tomorrow and I dont want to be all paranoid (im not vain but I do feel ming!) x


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had my first "pink" dream last night. They have all been blue prior to that so I am well and truley stumped!
> 
> I just walked (hmm was very slow up that hill!) to the village to get my baguette. Things you do when pregnant hey, made sure they made it exactly how I wanted it too haha.
> 
> Then I went to superdrug to get some new foundation as my skin is horrendous and blotchy and loads of spots! I picked up a tea tree stick while I was there so hope that works as I have a meeting tomorrow and I dont want to be all paranoid (im not vain but I do feel ming!) x

My skin is broken out as well but I am bad about messing with them so the cycle never ends!:dohh:

MMMMM bread. that sounds so good right now. My appetite has definitely returned in force. 

I have a dr appt at 10 today so hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat and see how much weight I have or haven't gained...Im betting 5lbs. Also have to have blood drawn today to check my thyroid again...I hope I don't pass out!:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oh no, make sure you lay down. I always pass out if I have bloods taken while sitting up!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

p.s just uploaded 17week pic to journal x


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on all the :pink: babies :happydance:

16 more days for me. LO has been bebopping all over the place in there, I swear (s)he's dancing. So loving the feeling, silly grin on my face :)
17 weeks today!!


----------



## rem_82

I just tried to post a pic of my bump but it says its too large, so i cant!!! Can someone tell me what im doing wrong? 
My tummy seems to have expanded in the last couple of days and definitely looking preggers!!!

My bubs woke me up with the kicking this morning, it is a lovely feeling! Its my favourite part of being pregnant!!! 

Only 4 days til i find out what im having!!! so excited!!! Someone wrote a few days ago, that they felt they were having a girl as bubs was sucking the life out of them!! Well i feel the same. My hair is flat and greasy looking, and i have spots, which i didnt even get as a teen!!! Ive gone back to being exhausted again too!!! 
As soon as I know what I'm having I'm going shopping for my bubs' homecoming outfit!!!! Ive also seen 2 pramsuits in boots, one blue, one pink, obviously!! lol! so i will be getting one of those, as they are gorgeous!!!! Anyone else thinking about coming home outfits??


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> oh no, make sure you lay down. I always pass out if I have bloods taken while sitting up!

I made it through conscious LOL and with only one stick! They have a heck of a time finding my veins so this was a success :haha:

Got to hear the heartbeat - so strong! Love hearing it - baby was higher up that I thought s/he'd be and right under my navel. 

My dr seemed little less than thrilled I was doing an elective scan - not like don't do it but more like "Oh...ok." Anyone else's do the same?

I did the triple scan test today so hoping that comes back fine : /


----------



## PerpetualMama

rem_82 said:


> I just tried to post a pic of my bump but it says its too large, so i cant!!! Can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
> My tummy seems to have expanded in the last couple of days and definitely looking preggers!!!
> 
> My bubs woke me up with the kicking this morning, it is a lovely feeling! Its my favourite part of being pregnant!!!
> 
> Only 4 days til i find out what im having!!! so excited!!! Someone wrote a few days ago, that they felt they were having a girl as bubs was sucking the life out of them!! Well i feel the same. My hair is flat and greasy looking, and i have spots, which i didnt even get as a teen!!! Ive gone back to being exhausted again too!!!
> As soon as I know what I'm having I'm going shopping for my bubs' homecoming outfit!!!! Ive also seen 2 pramsuits in boots, one blue, one pink, obviously!! lol! so i will be getting one of those, as they are gorgeous!!!! Anyone else thinking about coming home outfits??


That would be me, with the hair of straw, the utter exhaustion, and the bottomless pit of a stomach! 
I could be totally wrong, thinking it's a girl due to the way I feel. It could all be attributed to the fact that I'm just getting a bit old to be birthin' babies! (42 next month) :rofl:

Try cropping your picture, that's what I've had to do. I cut out as much background as I can.
like this: Today at 17 weeks


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Beautiful bump and happy 17 wks


----------



## GlitterandBug

tntrying22 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> oh no, make sure you lay down. I always pass out if I have bloods taken while sitting up!
> 
> I made it through conscious LOL and with only one stick! They have a heck of a time finding my veins so this was a success :haha:
> 
> Got to hear the heartbeat - so strong! Love hearing it - baby was higher up that I thought s/he'd be and right under my navel.
> 
> My dr seemed little less than thrilled I was doing an elective scan - not like don't do it but more like "Oh...ok." Anyone else's do the same?
> 
> I did the triple scan test today so hoping that comes back fine : /Click to expand...

When I tried to discuss the option of a section, I was immediately told 'you won't need one' - this after I said how anxious I was after my previous 36 hour, back2back labour which failed to progress for ages so ended up with a forceps delivery and a broken down perineum that needed laser therapy!! No, don't need to consider one at all do I??

Edit: completely read that wrong - I misread 'elective scan' as 'elective section' so went off on a rant!! Time for bed :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tntrying22

GlitterandBug said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> oh no, make sure you lay down. I always pass out if I have bloods taken while sitting up!
> 
> I made it through conscious LOL and with only one stick! They have a heck of a time finding my veins so this was a success :haha:
> 
> Got to hear the heartbeat - so strong! Love hearing it - baby was higher up that I thought s/he'd be and right under my navel.
> 
> My dr seemed little less than thrilled I was doing an elective scan - not like don't do it but more like "Oh...ok." Anyone else's do the same?
> 
> I did the triple scan test today so hoping that comes back fine : /Click to expand...
> 
> When I tried to discuss the option of a section, I was immediately told 'you won't need one' - this after I said how anxious I was after my previous 36 hour, back2back labour which failed to progress for ages so ended up with a forceps delivery and a broken down perineum that needed laser therapy!! No, don't need to consider one at all do I??
> 
> Edit: completely read that wrong - I misread 'elective scan' as 'elective section' so went off on a rant!! Time for bed :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL no worries glitter!


----------



## babydreams85

Had an appointment today too and the 2nd part of my screening test (the AFP I think it's called?). They always look in the wrong place for the heartbeat, and when I try to tell them exactly where to put the doppler I know it aggravates them, so I just keep my mouth shut lol. Not like I listen to him every day or anything...ahem. ;) They found him eventually though and said he sounded great. My tummy measured 16cm (and I'm 16 weeks so exactly right). He is still down fairly low....not anywhere near my bellybutton yet. He is slowly moving up though...maybe halfway between my pelvic bone and bellybutton now. I guess this is normal for the first baby? They didn't seem concerned.


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I find my baby on the Doppler, he/she is always nearer my pubic bone than my belly button. I'm sure it's normal for first babies!


----------



## edigirl82

Had a private scan today (16w4d) and here is my baba, wriggling and waving away :D Anyone want to guess the gender? Not finding out but any guesses welcome!

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e220/magpigs/16w4dpic2.jpg


----------



## babydreams85

edigirl82 said:


> Had a private scan today (16w4d) and here is my baba, wriggling and waving away :D Anyone want to guess the gender? Not finding out but any guesses welcome!
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e220/magpigs/16w4dpic2.jpg

So cute! I'm going to guess girl, simply because there are so many February girls! lol


----------



## Lindylou

Edigirl- I'm totally guessing boy!


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> Edigirl- I'm totally guessing boy!

Me too. Forehead looks nice and rounded to me :thumbup:


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> Had an appointment today too and the 2nd part of my screening test (the AFP I think it's called?). They always look in the wrong place for the heartbeat, and when I try to tell them exactly where to put the doppler I know it aggravates them, so I just keep my mouth shut lol. Not like I listen to him every day or anything...ahem. ;) They found him eventually though and said he sounded great. My tummy measured 16cm (and I'm 16 weeks so exactly right). He is still down fairly low....not anywhere near my bellybutton yet. He is slowly moving up though...maybe halfway between my pelvic bone and bellybutton now. I guess this is normal for the first baby? They didn't seem concerned.

Yep that's about where mine was this time few inches below the belly button. As soon as she stuck it on my belly there s/he was haha front and center. No looking needed :)

They didn't measure my belly this visit. Wonder if that's normal for US at this point...


----------



## Seity

They won't measure your belly until you're much farther on. I think 28 weeks or so at the earliest.
When I use the doppler my baby is still down low by the pubic area. I told the midwife she'd find the heart beat just off center to the right. That's where I always find it.


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Had an appointment today too and the 2nd part of my screening test (the AFP I think it's called?). They always look in the wrong place for the heartbeat, and when I try to tell them exactly where to put the doppler I know it aggravates them, so I just keep my mouth shut lol. Not like I listen to him every day or anything...ahem. ;) They found him eventually though and said he sounded great. My tummy measured 16cm (and I'm 16 weeks so exactly right). He is still down fairly low....not anywhere near my bellybutton yet. He is slowly moving up though...maybe halfway between my pelvic bone and bellybutton now. I guess this is normal for the first baby? They didn't seem concerned.
> 
> Yep that's about where mine was this time few inches below the belly button. As soon as she stuck it on my belly there s/he was haha front and center. No looking needed :)
> 
> They didn't measure my belly this visit. Wonder if that's normal for US at this point...Click to expand...

The nurse was trying to look too low on me. :dohh: He is not always easy to find...really just depends on the time of day. He wiggles a lot, especially after I eat (and I just had at my appointment lol). I find his HB strong every morning and it's easy for me. Don't know why she started out so low. I'm in the US (right by you in NC :happydance:) and they measured my belly. Don't know how common that is this early but my boss is also pregnant (due in a few weeks) and they have been measuring her since 12 weeks. Every doctor is probably different.


----------



## Mom To 2

My belly measured at 20 yesterday, a couple days shy of 16 weeks. I have had two ultrasounds showing one baby but she said shes not ruling out twins till my 18 week ultrasound. I think I'm just stretched because this is baby #3.


----------



## rem_82

Yay i think I've done it!!! Ive hopefully put a pic of my bump up! This is yesterday, so almost 19 weeks! A lot smaller than i was with my DS.

I noticed with pregnancy this time round, that i'm completely exhausted after a day out, and it takes me 2 days to recover!!! It also made me realise how out of shape i am. We walked for only about 6miles and i felt like i was dying when we got back and yesterday too!!! Think i will have to build up to it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 2.JPG
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone , how is everyone doing
my due date changed to 15th feb :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all, felt bit nauseous today so drove to school and ended up having that horrible faint feeling when you feel swishing in your ears and it all goes black. I ended up slumping on my car and one of the other mums drove me home :( So now my car is at school. I came back and had a smoothie and a cereal bar and led down for half an hour. Feel bit better now and not faint but gosh my head is pounding. :( xxx


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone, I just went onto Amazon and ordered the Tommee Tippee closer to nature starter pack for £65, I thought that was a really good price - I just realised though how much I need to buy.... Well thats the pram and bottles got, OH wants me to try breastfeeding buy I will need bottles for expressing. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> Morning everyone, I just went onto Amazon and ordered the Tommee Tippee closer to nature starter pack for £65, I thought that was a really good price - I just realised though how much I need to buy.... Well thats the pram and bottles got, OH wants me to try breastfeeding buy I will need bottles for expressing.
> 
> How is everyone today?

ive asked my mum to pick up the mam starter set for me its on offer atm in argos for 34.99 instead of 69 or something along them lines lol wish we had one over here so many good deals on atm :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all, felt bit nauseous today so drove to school and ended up having that horrible faint feeling when you feel swishing in your ears and it all goes black. I ended up slumping on my car and one of the other mums drove me home :( So now my car is at school. I came back and had a smoothie and a cereal bar and led down for half an hour. Feel bit better now and not faint but gosh my head is pounding. :( xxx

oh bless you try take it easy and if still feeling maybe give midwife a call? :hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I just went onto Amazon and ordered the Tommee Tippee closer to nature starter pack for £65, I thought that was a really good price - I just realised though how much I need to buy.... Well thats the pram and bottles got, OH wants me to try breastfeeding buy I will need bottles for expressing.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> ive asked my mum to pick up the mam starter set for me its on offer atm in argos for 34.99 instead of 69 or something along them lines lol wish we had one over here so many good deals on atm :dohh:Click to expand...

I was trying to wait until after my 20 week scan (next thursday) because I didnt want to tempt fate, but I just thought this morning that I may as well buy something.

I havent felt movement yet, which is what is putting me off a bit, although because I dont know what to expect - i could have felt it and just not realised. Im 19 weeks on sunday and I thought that I would have felt something!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I just went onto Amazon and ordered the Tommee Tippee closer to nature starter pack for £65, I thought that was a really good price - I just realised though how much I need to buy.... Well thats the pram and bottles got, OH wants me to try breastfeeding buy I will need bottles for expressing.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> ive asked my mum to pick up the mam starter set for me its on offer atm in argos for 34.99 instead of 69 or something along them lines lol wish we had one over here so many good deals on atm :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to wait until after my 20 week scan (next thursday) because I didnt want to tempt fate, but I just thought this morning that I may as well buy something.
> 
> I havent felt movement yet, which is what is putting me off a bit, although because I dont know what to expect - i could have felt it and just not realised. Im 19 weeks on sunday and I thought that I would have felt something!Click to expand...

ive felt movemnts like erm butterflys in my tummy id describe them as or bubbles, but past few days im feeling flicks had two really strong ones last night made me jump:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just got the mam set at argos too! (well had to reserve instore as none for delivery). Love it such fab price.

Thanks- just trying to remember to eat and drink often as I do tend to forget :/


----------



## Best step mum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I just got the mam set at argos too! (well had to reserve instore as none for delivery). Love it such fab price.
> 
> Thanks- just trying to remember to eat and drink often as I do tend to forget :/

I looked at that set, but ( I know this is going to sound odd) but I dont like the colour of it, and if it is going to sit in my kitchen I really want something that I dont mind looking at.

I constantly have a glass of water sitting beside me as I could go for hours without drinking if it wasnt there - I am also just about to open a packet of cheesy wotsits (my craving) im not hungry but I just realised that they are there.

Just try to keep your strength up and if you are not feeling well, little bits of food every hour or so really helps.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol its very bright but couldnt resist the price. We have a small kitchen so it will be stored away when not using it anyway, this is what I did before. Or keep it in microwave as we dont currently own a microwave lol and will only be buying one for this purpose. x


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all, felt bit nauseous today so drove to school and ended up having that horrible faint feeling when you feel swishing in your ears and it all goes black. I ended up slumping on my car and one of the other mums drove me home :( So now my car is at school. I came back and had a smoothie and a cereal bar and led down for half an hour. Feel bit better now and not faint but gosh my head is pounding. :( xxx

OH goodness. Best advice I've been given is to always have food on you. Keep bars or something easy in your purse:flower:

I want to get the Tommee Tippee bottles too but friend of mine said she got a whole bunch had them sterilized and ready and then the baby wouldn't take them :dohh: Had to buy all new ones from Dr. Brown....that's been putting me off buying bottles and diapers - had this great plan to buy a pack every week in different sizes and be stocked up only to have read that some didnt fit their baby's body type at all and leaked :( guess ill have to just buy a variety!

Couldn't sleep so here I am awake 2hrs earlier than normal. But bonus is I get to have my gender scan in tminus 4 hrs 43 minutes
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Last night had a dream it was a girl - so that makes 2 boy dreams and 2 girl dreams ha, not sure what to make of that!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hehe I have had 4 blue dreams and 2 pink. So strange, I have bonded with both the pink and blue dream baby. lol


----------



## Best step mum

tntrying22 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, felt bit nauseous today so drove to school and ended up having that horrible faint feeling when you feel swishing in your ears and it all goes black. I ended up slumping on my car and one of the other mums drove me home :( So now my car is at school. I came back and had a smoothie and a cereal bar and led down for half an hour. Feel bit better now and not faint but gosh my head is pounding. :( xxx
> 
> OH goodness. Best advice I've been given is to always have food on you. Keep bars or something easy in your purse:flower:
> 
> I want to get the Tommee Tippee bottles too but friend of mine said she got a whole bunch had them sterilized and ready and then the baby wouldn't take them :dohh: Had to buy all new ones from Dr. Brown....that's been putting me off buying bottles and diapers - had this great plan to buy a pack every week in different sizes and be stocked up only to have read that some didnt fit their baby's body type at all and leaked :( guess ill have to just buy a variety!
> 
> Couldn't sleep so here I am awake 2hrs earlier than normal. But bonus is I get to have my gender scan in tminus 4 hrs 43 minutes
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night had a dream it was a girl - so that makes 2 boy dreams and 2 girl dreams ha, not sure what to make of that!Click to expand...

Good luck with your gender scan, im waiting until little one makes an appearance to find out :wacko:

I am only going to buy one or two packs of nappies and see how we get on with them, it wont be the hardest thing to get after baby comes, although im not sure if my OH would get the right thing!

I am so glad that it is friday and better than that, I only have 3 days to work next week, I finish on wed, I have my scan on thursday and then we head on a cruise on Saturday - last holiday with just OH and I - my stepson will be at school so he cant go with us! I cant wait to get away :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

past few days ive been really feeling my heart beating feels really fast to me and makes me feel alil bit yucky but pulse etc is normal:shrug: is that cos everything being pushed up?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, felt bit nauseous today so drove to school and ended up having that horrible faint feeling when you feel swishing in your ears and it all goes black. I ended up slumping on my car and one of the other mums drove me home :( So now my car is at school. I came back and had a smoothie and a cereal bar and led down for half an hour. Feel bit better now and not faint but gosh my head is pounding. :( xxx
> 
> OH goodness. Best advice I've been given is to always have food on you. Keep bars or something easy in your purse:flower:
> 
> I want to get the Tommee Tippee bottles too but friend of mine said she got a whole bunch had them sterilized and ready and then the baby wouldn't take them :dohh: Had to buy all new ones from Dr. Brown....that's been putting me off buying bottles and diapers - had this great plan to buy a pack every week in different sizes and be stocked up only to have read that some didnt fit their baby's body type at all and leaked :( guess ill have to just buy a variety!
> 
> Couldn't sleep so here I am awake 2hrs earlier than normal. But bonus is I get to have my gender scan in tminus 4 hrs 43 minutes
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night had a dream it was a girl - so that makes 2 boy dreams and 2 girl dreams ha, not sure what to make of that!Click to expand...

:happydance: good luck today!


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> past few days ive been really feeling my heart beating feels really fast to me and makes me feel alil bit yucky but pulse etc is normal:shrug: is that cos everything being pushed up?

Probably that and you are pumping a lot of blood for you and baby


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> past few days ive been really feeling my heart beating feels really fast to me and makes me feel alil bit yucky but pulse etc is normal:shrug: is that cos everything being pushed up?

It's the excess blood flow. Your heart has to pump harder to accommodate it. It scared me to death too and I went to my OB to get checked out. He said it's completely normal and he sees it ALL the time in pregnant women.


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, felt bit nauseous today so drove to school and ended up having that horrible faint feeling when you feel swishing in your ears and it all goes black. I ended up slumping on my car and one of the other mums drove me home :( So now my car is at school. I came back and had a smoothie and a cereal bar and led down for half an hour. Feel bit better now and not faint but gosh my head is pounding. :( xxx
> 
> OH goodness. Best advice I've been given is to always have food on you. Keep bars or something easy in your purse:flower:
> 
> I want to get the Tommee Tippee bottles too but friend of mine said she got a whole bunch had them sterilized and ready and then the baby wouldn't take them :dohh: Had to buy all new ones from Dr. Brown....that's been putting me off buying bottles and diapers - had this great plan to buy a pack every week in different sizes and be stocked up only to have read that some didnt fit their baby's body type at all and leaked :( guess ill have to just buy a variety!
> 
> Couldn't sleep so here I am awake 2hrs earlier than normal. But bonus is I get to have my gender scan in tminus 4 hrs 43 minutes
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night had a dream it was a girl - so that makes 2 boy dreams and 2 girl dreams ha, not sure what to make of that!Click to expand...

Good luck at your gender scan!! Only a couple more hours now! :happydance:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey yall, been a little MIA since I joined, but I found out yesterday we're team :blue:! Course we'll have to reconfirm next week if DH can get off and if he can't then we'll be reconfirming at 20 weeks! I am dying to tell, but only 2 ppl even know I'm pg...sigh, telling really soon though!


----------



## babydreams85

3xscharmer said:


> Hey yall, been a little MIA since I joined, but I found out yesterday we're team :blue:! Course we'll have to reconfirm next week if DH can get off and if he can't then we'll be reconfirming at 20 weeks! I am dying to tell, but only 2 ppl even know I'm pg...sigh, telling really soon though!

Yay! Another little boy! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

3xscharmer said:


> Hey yall, been a little MIA since I joined, but I found out yesterday we're team :blue:! Course we'll have to reconfirm next week if DH can get off and if he can't then we'll be reconfirming at 20 weeks! I am dying to tell, but only 2 ppl even know I'm pg...sigh, telling really soon though!

Congrats!


----------



## Seity

Maybe they never bother to measure my belly because I don't really have one :rofl:
Kind of pointless to measure if there's no bump.
Congrats on team blue 3xscharmer!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They dont measure till 28weeks in uk hun x


----------



## Best step mum

Congrats on team blue 3xscharmer!

I think that we may have our first movements, well they feel more like little flicks deep down in my belly at the minute, I have felt it twice today while I have been sitting in work. Im so excited. Movement means that everything is ok in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Is anyone else still wearing their regular pants? They're low rise, so I expect that makes it easier to wear for longer into the pregnancy.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seity said:


> Is anyone else still wearing their regular pants? They're low rise, so I expect that makes it easier to wear for longer into the pregnancy.

not me been wearing prego pants since 6 weeks:haha: and leggings have now become to tight:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling more kicks and wiggles atm:cloud9: makes it seem real now theres a tiny little person inside me who will be meeting so soon with how fast its going yikes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just realised its friday already:O the weeks seem to be flying past monday im18 weeks! holy molly


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep same clothes here too, I always wore under bump anyway x


congrats on team blue :D

Heres my 17week bump x
 



Attached Files:







423894_342155705876469_18222018jj69_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tntrying22

Well drumroll please....



We are team BLUE:blue::blue::blue: I asked him from 1-100% how sure he was and he said 100-110%!!!:cloud9:

My husband is over the moon and I am still in shock. Thought for sure we'd be pink! Makes 3 little boys for me and my two besties all preggers - can't get over that luck! I think I just had convinced myself it's taking a minute to set in! Baby was moving and kicking everywhere and looked great. 

I should have known from the lack of blues on here though one was for me haahaa!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on baby blue x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats tn!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> Well drumroll please....
> 
> 
> 
> We are team BLUE:blue::blue::blue: I asked him from 1-100% how sure he was and he said 100-110%!!!:cloud9:
> 
> My husband is over the moon and I am still in shock. Thought for sure we'd be pink! Makes 3 little boys for me and my two besties all preggers - can't get over that luck! I think I just had convinced myself it's taking a minute to set in! Baby was moving and kicking everywhere and looked great.
> 
> I should have known from the lack of blues on here though one was for me haahaa!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## fides

sara3337 said:


> I just found out I have Gestational Diabetes, Have an appointment with diabetes educator and dietician tomorrow. Already purchased Accu Check.

oh, no! :hugs:



WhisperOfHope said:


> I THINK ive started feeling kicks/punches has happend at least 4times today alone just like flicks from inside started last night when i woke up was just laying and kept feeling it:shrug:

awww, congrats! :)



embo216 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: Been missing in action as I moved on Friday and then came down with my first ever UTI, it was truly horrific :nope:

awww, so sorry :hugs:



Farida_2013 said:


> I am wondering though, why can't I feel baby, :( I keep reading that you lovely ladies feel them flutter or kick etc etc, but I only feel what I know is just bowel movements or gas or something and I just can't feel or distinguish baby! Any idea if that is normal or should I worry?

If your placenta is in the front, you won't feel it for a while. or, you may not just realize what you're feeling is the baby. :flower: Baby will get stronger and you'll feel it more as time goes.



Seity said:


> Is anyone else still wearing their regular pants? They're low rise, so I expect that makes it easier to wear for longer into the pregnancy.

i'm still in my normal skirts, but i'm already in maternity tops. I didn't make the switch until 20 weeks last time around b/c i don't wear tight clothes to begin with, but this time, well... :blush:





AmmCjm said:


> So looks like I may be Team :pink: but will let you all know for sure in a few weeks!




BeccaxBump said:


> Hey ladies,
> Thought I'd come update you and let you all know I'm team :pink:! Very very happy indeed.
> <3
> xoxox




MileyMamma said:


> Just found out that we are team Pink!
> Our little lady Florence Kathleena Angelique




Fruitymeli said:


> hi everyone , how is everyone doing
> my due date changed to 15th feb :)




3xscharmer said:


> Hey yall, been a little MIA since I joined, but I found out yesterday we're team :blue:!




tntrying22 said:


> We are team BLUE:blue::blue::blue: I asked him from 1-100% how sure he was and he said 100-110%!!!:cloud9:

congrats to all of you - front page updated (starting to look a little more colorful!) - sorry for not being on to update the last couple days... :)


----------



## babydreams85

Aww CONGRATS tntrying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another blue bump!!!!!!!!! Yay our little boys are catching up!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congrats to all the ladies who had gender scans!

Great to see a couple more :blue: bumps too!


----------



## Jembug

Congrats xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I also had a gender scan today and I'm on :cloud9: to be team pink x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

jojo1972 said:


> I also had a gender scan today and I'm on :cloud9: to be team pink x

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all hope you have a good weekend! Any plans? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all hope you have a good weekend! Any plans? x

taking up flooring and wallpaper ready for moving to our new flat:haha: got the whole flat to empty and then a new one to start decorating :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

busy busy busy then lol.

OH worked late so he is still in bed (grrr) trying to wake him up but to be fair, I have my own car so could go without him but would prefer to do something together.


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya! Just doing housework here this weekend, what an exciting life I lead :rofl:

How about you? x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> busy busy busy then lol.
> 
> OH worked late so he is still in bed (grrr) trying to wake him up but to be fair, I have my own car so could go without him but would prefer to do something together.

lol bless him maybe give him a extra hour then wake?


----------



## Jessica28

I have a wedding today!! OH is gone hunting and I am standing in a wedding.


----------



## Seity

Congrats on team pink jojo! Congrats on team blue tntrying!
I plan to swap out our king bed for a queen this weekend. Hope that will make enough room for us to fit a bassinet in the room in a few months time.
Since you all are sharing your much more impressive bumps. Here's my 18 week bump:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=473223&d=1347106796


----------



## Wiggler

Awww your bump is so cute! :cloud9: 

I have a tiny bump hidden under the flabby jelly belly, I can;t wait to look pregnant and not fat x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Seity said:


> Congrats on team pink jojo! Congrats on team blue tntrying!
> I plan to swap out our king bed for a queen this weekend. Hope that will make enough room for us to fit a bassinet in the room in a few months time.
> Since you all are sharing your much more impressive bumps. Here's my 18 week bump:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=473223&d=1347106796

Cute!

Definitely a bump there though....do you have a really long torso? Good for bump smuggling :thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mom To 2 said:


> My belly measured at 20 yesterday, a couple days shy of 16 weeks. I have had two ultrasounds showing one baby but she said shes not ruling out twins till my 18 week ultrasound. I think I'm just stretched because this is baby #3.

sometimes a little bean consistently hides behind the other one...you never know!
We've been picking up what sounds like a double heartbeat on our at home doppler, one is a whipping sound and one a galloping sound. DH is freaking out "that doesn't sound right!" I'm wondering if the sound waves in combination with the angle of the baby could be causing it. At 17 w the top of my uterus is at my belly button. Of course this is child #6


----------



## Seity

AmeliePoulain said:


> Cute!
> 
> Definitely a bump there though....do you have a really long torso? Good for bump smuggling :thumbup:

I think it's an average torso, but I am 5'7", so I'm sure that helps give some extra room.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Seity said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Definitely a bump there though....do you have a really long torso? Good for bump smuggling :thumbup:
> 
> I think it's an average torso, but I am 5'7", so I'm sure that helps give some extra room.Click to expand...

I imagine so, I am 5ft 1 but have a really short torso :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

really crampy in my lower tummy and back hope i havent done any damage with scraping the wallpaper really sore:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> really crampy in my lower tummy and back hope i havent done any damage with scraping the wallpaper really sore:shrug:

Put your feet up and relax now missy :hugs:

I have been making home made crisps/potato chips. They are gooooooood :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> really crampy in my lower tummy and back hope i havent done any damage with scraping the wallpaper really sore:shrug:
> 
> Put your feet up and relax now missy :hugs:
> 
> I have been making home made crisps/potato chips. They are gooooooood :)Click to expand...

hubbys making me but i really cant rest knowing how much needs done by tuesday morning:haha: stupid germany and having to remove everything from the flat including kitchen sink:dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

congrats on pink Jojo!

Lovely bump seity :) 

Today my mom and her hubs are coming to go do some shopping :happydance: She doesn't know we're team blue yet so big day! We're hoping to get the crib but now I don't know which one I want - I was sold on the Jenny Lind crib but rethinking it too feminine for a boy : /

Thinking a woodland theme (brown/orange/cream/aqua) for the room! Hard choice because I don't want anything too babyish...more vintage meets modern...


----------



## rem_82

WhisperOfHope said:


> past few days ive been really feeling my heart beating feels really fast to me and makes me feel alil bit yucky but pulse etc is normal:shrug: is that cos everything being pushed up?

My heart has been racing since about 2 weeks before i found out i was pg! I remember as i thought i was ill!!! but I told midwife and she said it was quite normal, just dont take the stairs 2 at a time etc!!! I thought it would go away after 12 weeks, but im still suffering!!! It races even when i'm just sitting down!!!


----------



## Newt4

That sounds normal Rem. Your heart rate increases by 10 bpm or more during pregnancy, plus around this time our blood flow increases dramatically. 
How was your iron levels during your first blood. If your concerned you can always get another blood test to see if your anemic.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am 5ft 1 too hehe shortie :D

I got OH out of bed and we went down the quay as kids wanted to go crabbing lol. 
x


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies hope ure all well:thumbup:
So i havent felt nothing at all since i last posted so i think it must of been wind and not baby:shrug:

Im finding babys hb now all the time and its so reasuring im so glad i brought a dopler in the end, just can not wait till i really start feeling movments. Got a midwife app on wednesday then my 20 week scan on 4th oct (where we find out the sex) tgen got high risk pregnancy clinic on 10th oct. Really think were having a girl this time id so much love a boy but im not highly fussed as long as its healthy thats all that counts. Just over 3 more weeks then we find out really cant wait feels like i been waiting for ever now:wacko:


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey ladies, how is everyone!

Future - I havent felt movements either and I am nearly 18 weeks :(

I am so happy at how everyone seems to be getting along great in thsi trhead :D

I am a bit worried, on my bikini line on top where normally the low rise jeans are settles, I have a red spot that feels swollen and hurts when I press it... it doesnt look like a bite.. no idea what it is...


----------



## future hopes

Cud it b like a boil hun u can get then under ure armpits and in the groan area there norm likerd lump kinda pea sized and they r painfull wen u toutch. Or it cud b a bite is it itchy?:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone!
> 
> Future - I havent felt movements either and I am nearly 18 weeks :(
> 
> I am so happy at how everyone seems to be getting along great in thsi trhead :D
> 
> I am a bit worried, on my bikini line on top where normally the low rise jeans are settles, I have a red spot that feels swollen and hurts when I press it... it doesnt look like a bite.. no idea what it is...

Could be an ingrown hair - they tend to puff up in sensitive spots...

I forgot to mention the ultrasound tech told me I had an anterior placenta - didn't know that! I've noticed my movements feel more like just a mass moving (little like gas or something but I know it's not) but I do feel some flicks. Started feeling it standing and sitting since Friday - he's been moving like crazy in there every few hours.

I bet you ladies are getting movement but just thinking it's gas or something...but everyone is different - my girlfriend didnt feel her little guy until almost 23 weeks!:flower:


----------



## Newt4

I have a anterior too and I feel the movements a lot less compared to my first.


----------



## future hopes

:haha:its funny u shud say that because wen i did feel those movments it felt just like gas but without the gas if u know wat i mean lol. Almost felt like bubbles poping. Ive felt nothing since but i know baby is very active because u can hear him on the dopler, sounds like hes having a blast in there hehehe little monkey.
Im not 100% sure but i think my placenta is at the front to, ill ask at my next scan.

Maaaaannnnnn i cant sleep.im wide awake and its 02:26 am :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think my lil lady is going to be a night owl feel nothing really during the day and then nightime full on kicks and wiggles usualy just as im trying to nod off she was really active last night:cloud9: love the regularity of feeling her each night now


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

another night owl baby here too but I dont feel the baby much at all at the moment. Still, not long till we all get dug in the ribs lol.

I swear the baby is right on my bladder. I go to pee about 6 times a night!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> another night owl baby here too but I dont feel the baby much at all at the moment. Still, not long till we all get dug in the ribs lol.
> 
> I swear the baby is right on my bladder. I go to pee about 6 times a night!

lol same here shes quite low down where i feel all the movements at first i thoight it was wind but too strong a feeling and feels like somebody flicking and poking me from inside:cloud9: 18 weeks tomorrow and 8 days till my scan :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

not long now :D SO exciting. I love the 20 week scan. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> not long now :D SO exciting. I love the 20 week scan. x

i cant wait booking my 3d scan at that appointment too for 27 weeks:cloud9: seems to be going so fast nowwont be long till we all have our babes in arms :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am definitely feeling some movements. :) I had a listen with my Doppler this morning, and some of the moving sounds were coinciding with what I was feeling on the inside. How exciting!!

On Friday night, we went to a wedding reception and my bump had its public debut. ;) Now that it's visible in tight clothes, there was no mistaking my condition! I wore a tight red dress. I also learned that I don't mind people rubbing my bump, but DH hates when people are doing it! Haha! :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

mrsswaffer said:


> I am definitely feeling some movements. :) I had a listen with my Doppler this morning, and some of the moving sounds were coinciding with what I was feeling on the inside. How exciting!!
> 
> On Friday night, we went to a wedding reception and my bump had its public debut. ;) Now that it's visible in tight clothes, there was no mistaking my condition! I wore a tight red dress. I also learned that I don't mind people rubbing my bump, but DH hates when people are doing it! Haha! :haha:

Awww. thats so exciting! I like wearing the form fitting stuff because it makes me look preggers and not tubby!


----------



## future hopes

cant wait to feel movments ive normaly felt them by now so its a bit crappy not feeling a thing and being almost 17 weeks but as i said b4 my meds can make baby small so thats probebly why. really wish i had the money to get a gender scan im so desperet to know wat we r having and if everything is ok with baby. come on 4th october come on lol.:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

future hopes said:


> Cud it b like a boil hun u can get then under ure armpits and in the groan area there norm likerd lump kinda pea sized and they r painfull wen u toutch. Or it cud b a bite is it itchy?:hugs:

Hmm it might be but I doubt it as it doesnt itch at all! 
Painful yes though :(



tntrying22 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how is everyone!
> 
> Future - I havent felt movements either and I am nearly 18 weeks :(
> 
> I am so happy at how everyone seems to be getting along great in thsi trhead :D
> 
> I am a bit worried, on my bikini line on top where normally the low rise jeans are settles, I have a red spot that feels swollen and hurts when I press it... it doesnt look like a bite.. no idea what it is...
> 
> Could be an ingrown hair - they tend to puff up in sensitive spots...
> 
> I forgot to mention the ultrasound tech told me I had an anterior placenta - didn't know that! I've noticed my movements feel more like just a mass moving (little like gas or something but I know it's not) but I do feel some flicks. Started feeling it standing and sitting since Friday - he's been moving like crazy in there every few hours.
> 
> I bet you ladies are getting movement but just thinking it's gas or something...but everyone is different - my girlfriend didnt feel her little guy until almost 23 weeks!:flower:Click to expand...

Hmm that is very true, it might actually be that, now that I think about it it does feel like ingrown hairs to me!

Any idea if my doctor should actually tell me if I have anterior placenta or not? since I dont feel anything! not even on an empty or full stomach, lying down standing up nothing! I would think he would say something if something is different with my placenta... ill ask after tomorrow as I have a screening then :)



mrsswaffer said:


> I am definitely feeling some movements. :) I had a listen with my Doppler this morning, and some of the moving sounds were coinciding with what I was feeling on the inside. How exciting!!
> 
> On Friday night, we went to a wedding reception and my bump had its public debut. ;) Now that it's visible in tight clothes, there was no mistaking my condition! I wore a tight red dress. I also learned that I don't mind people rubbing my bump, but DH hates when people are doing it! Haha! :haha:

Awwwww you must have looked really gorgeous!!! :D Can't you upload a picture from that wedding here for us to see? Please!?


----------



## future hopes

cud be one of them boil things then they hurt. hope it goes soon hun:hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

have my scan 2nd october hope baby is great
really not sure this time what im having lol


----------



## future hopes

mines just 2 days after ures yay roll on october:hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

exciting :) what do you think your having ?


----------



## future hopes

i think im having a girl but my OH is adamant its a boy. he was sure the last time it was a boy and he was right so it will b interesting to c if he is right this time to. id love another boy i find them alot easier than girls lol but if its a girl ill still b happy as long as shes healthy:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We hopefully find out what we are having tomorrow :wacko:

I really think :blue:....but we will see!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hun ure so lucky u dont have to wait till 20 weeks i thunk the next 3 weeks r gonna drag. if we had the money i wud for sure get a gender scan done this week i dont no how im gonna last another 31/2 weeks i want to know now lol:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

future hopes said:


> awwwww hun ure so lucky u dont have to wait till 20 weeks i thunk the next 3 weeks r gonna drag. if we had the money i wud for sure get a gender scan done this week i dont no how im gonna last another 31/2 weeks i want to know now lol:hugs:

It is an early anatomy scan we are having because of some family history of medical issues (my brother and SIL lost a baby late on due to a heart issue)

We are paying for the scan because the NHS were being very slow to agree to it but I do understand we are really lucky to be in a position to be able to 'buy' reassurance :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

yeah i understand hun my pregnancy is really high risk i had a scan at 5 6 13 and 15 weeks but she wudent check the sex because she just wanted to make sure baby is developing ok. i think she cud of looked really but she just said id have to wait till my 20 week scan.:wacko:


----------



## BabyDeacon

evening ladies just swinging past i was due with you all :angel: thought id give u an update ive for my :bfp: thankyou all fro being here for mw for my loss <3 u all!


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww massive congrats on ure new pregnancy hun thats wonderfull news. and its so lovely of u to let us know how u r. i prey u have a very healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

so tempted to get gender scan :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats BabyDeacon


----------



## future hopes

Fruitymeli said:


> so tempted to get gender scan :)

yeah me to hun but we dont have the money so gonna have to wait booooo lol:hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

me either lol :) il probaly just wait


----------



## Mom To 2

BabyDeacon said:


> evening ladies just swinging past i was due with you all :angel: thought id give u an update ive for my :bfp: thankyou all fro being here for mw for my loss <3 u all!

yay!!!!!! Congrats!! Soooo happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

10 days till my next scan!!! Can't wait to hear I have a very healthy baby in there, I'm guessing I do with all the kicks I get already :happydance: , and can't wait to hear boy/girl and do some shopping!!!

We are going to get a private 3d scan done at about 23 weeks just because I have never had one and to confirm boy/girl.


----------



## Newt4

I think I might do a private scan around that too. This will probably be the last so a extra peek would be nice.


----------



## rem_82

Hey ladies my big gender scan is tomorrow, so excited. I'm actually really nervous too, because when i had this scan with DS, we found out he had a cleft lip. I'm so scared of history repeating itself. He is absoluttly fine, but I couldn't put another baby through all that stress and operations again. It will be nice for them to say, all is well, and I can choose whether I breastfeed or bottle feed and use a normal bottle, not a squeezy one!!!
On the upside, I'm looking forward to seeing bubs thrashing about in there. Hope he/she keeps legs open!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

18 weeks today and got a full night sleep last night:happydance:followed by heaving on my breakfast this morning and then being sick ah well can't have it all:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck for all gender scans. I just need to wee all the time cause I am having to drink all the time!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sooo hungry :brat: Must. not. stuff. my. face :rofl:

So many gender scans coming up :cloud9: I did consider having a private scan this time, but decided to use the money to treat the kiddies before baby arrives instead. x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wriggler I was very tempted too but with christmas looming and back to school etc we just didnt have the money! Not long now though! xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

had good nights sleep last for a change :)
looking forward to 2nd for 20 week scan 
wanted gender scan but cant get one on a decent date


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone,

Only 3 days until my 20 week scan, am really starting to look forward to it.

Well, I can give everyone a laugh this morning, I just went to the bathroom and (sorry if TMI) everything was a shade of red! I nearly had a heart attack thinking that something was happening to baby. That was until I calmed down and realised that for the last 2 days at lunchtime I have had a salad with a lot of beetroot on it - hence the reason for the red. If anyone had of heard me in the bathroom they would have wondered what was going on - shock then laughter......it could only happen to me!!


----------



## Nixilix

rem_82 said:


> Hey ladies my big gender scan is tomorrow, so excited. I'm actually really nervous too, because when i had this scan with DS, we found out he had a cleft lip. I'm so scared of history repeating itself. He is absoluttly fine, but I couldn't put another baby through all that stress and operations again. It will be nice for them to say, all is well, and I can choose whether I breastfeed or bottle feed and use a normal bottle, not a squeezy one!!!
> On the upside, I'm looking forward to seeing bubs thrashing about in there. Hope he/she keeps legs open!!

Good luck with your scan :) xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Shhh lets not mention Xmas yet :rofl: What with baby stuff, Dylans birthday and then Xmas I am going to be skint! :haha: 

Seriously though we are doing everything on a budget this year, the kids are still of an age where they won;t care how much they get and we are just getting baby essentials instead of everything that looks pretty like the last 2 times so we shouldn't be too bad :) x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a set budget but realisticly it will be less than planned but I am sure the children will survive lol x

Esp when they get stuff all year round. Example today I saw a ds game for DD for £7.99 I thought it was good price so just got it. Really I should hold out till christmas but I never do. I just like to get them stuff now and then.

Next main payout (after car MOT etc) is my pram x


----------



## future hopes

Nixilix said:


> rem_82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my big gender scan is tomorrow, so excited. I'm actually really nervous too, because when i had this scan with DS, we found out he had a cleft lip. I'm so scared of history repeating itself. He is absoluttly fine, but I couldn't put another baby through all that stress and operations again. It will be nice for them to say, all is well, and I can choose whether I breastfeed or bottle feed and use a normal bottle, not a squeezy one!!!
> On the upside, I'm looking forward to seeing bubs thrashing about in there. Hope he/she keeps legs open!!
> 
> Good luck with your scan :) xxxClick to expand...

good luck with ure scan hun. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg Sasha how are we 17weeks + 4 already!!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I don't know, but whoever is speeding time up needs to stop :rofl:

I can't beleive we will be 20 weeks soon, thats crazy, I'm sure it was only yesterday I got my BFP :rofl: x x x


----------



## future hopes

i know wat u mean i feel like this pregnancy is goin so fast and i dont want it to as i know ill miss my bump wen baby is born. im really trying to cherish every moment. i cant believe im gonna b 17 wks tommorow, it just seems that since i hit 12 weeks its flown by, its crazy lol.:flower:

however the one thing im not enjoying at the moment is i have severe contipation ive managed to go today after 5 days of nothing and it was just so painfull im now sat down trying to relax but i got so much pain down there and it feels so sore and burns. sorry TMI:blush:

anyone no wat really works to stop u being constipated?
ive heard prewn juice but i cant stand it is there any other way thats more pleasent?
:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

im sorry about my awfull spelling:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Fibrogel works, I can't stand the stuff though :rofl: Also slowly increasing your fibre intake can help, just don't go fibre crazy to begin with as erm.. it will block you up more :rofl:

I am seeing my MW on friday and will ask her for some suggestions, cos I have the same problem and am asking to be put on iron suppliments so that will make it a million times worse x x x


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi can I join you

I was in the March 2013 group but at my scan they moved me to 26th Feb  This is baby number 4 and has been completely different to my last 3 pgs. x


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome and congratulations! x x x


----------



## embo216

I know what you mean about going fast! I thought my 2nd pregnancy went fast but this is unreal! I'll be 19 weeks on Wednesday :wacko: Thats nearly half way!


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> Fibrogel works, I can't stand the stuff though :rofl: Also slowly increasing your fibre intake can help, just don't go fibre crazy to begin with as erm.. it will block you up more :rofl:
> 
> I am seeing my MW on friday and will ask her for some suggestions, cos I have the same problem and am asking to be put on iron suppliments so that will make it a million times worse x x x


hay i didnt know that hun. well ive started eating aa breakfast thats high in fiber also i drink fruit smoothies. ive fiber gel in the past and i have to agree with u its nasty:haha:

yeah i c my m/w on wednesday so i was gonna ask. im on high dose folic acid so i dont think that helps at all:wacko:

i cant even sit down properly today because its just so sore where i really forced my self to go:blush:

ive heard goats milk is suppose to b good but im not to sure if u can have it wen ure pregnant and i bet it tastes disgusting:wacko:

ahhhhh hun i just wish it was easy to go. men never seem to have problems like this there so lucky, its always us womon who have to suffer and they have the nerve to call them selfs the stronger sex hmmmmmmmmmm id like to c them goin through all the stuff we do lol:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

mummy3ds said:


> Hi can I join you
> 
> I was in the March 2013 group but at my scan they moved me to 26th Feb  This is baby number 4 and has been completely different to my last 3 pgs. x

:hi:and welcome hunny

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Haha most men would be quivering wrecks going through pregnancy stuff :rofl:


----------



## future hopes

hahahaha can u imagine:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I think baby has liked the strange foods I have eaten today, I have been feeling kicks for about 2 or so hours now! :haha: x x x


----------



## future hopes

wow hun how exciting. i thought i felt something again last night but cant b 100% sure:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully you feel some more soon :)

I didn;t think i would feel anything for ages as I have an anterior placenta, this baby just likes booting the hell out of me :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heres my 18 week bump i feel bigger today
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump hun x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

On our way home from our early anatomy scan. Baby is looking perfect and has a perfect heart which is the most important thing that we needed reassurance about.

We also found out it is another little GIRL!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news, congrats on your little girl :cloud9: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> On our way home from our early anatomy scan. Baby is looking perfect and has a perfect heart which is the most important thing that we needed reassurance about.
> 
> We also found out it is another little GIRL!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:

awwww congrats on team pink two little ladies :cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Amelie.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 18 weeks whisper.


----------



## ScaredMommy

I don't know if you all remember me but I was posting on here in June and July as I was pregnant with twins. You all were very helpful and supportive through my miscarriage in July and I wanted to give you an update eventhough I guess I need to find a more applicable forum now :(. I had my D&C July 17th and about two weeks ago I found out that I apparently got pregnant within a week and a half of my miscarriage! Very surprising! But things are going well so far and we are excited (and nervous). Just wanted to let you all know the good news.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ScaredMommy said:


> I don't know if you all remember me but I was posting on here in June and July as I was pregnant with twins. You all were very helpful and supportive through my miscarriage in July and I wanted to give you an update eventhough I guess I need to find a more applicable forum now :(. I had my D&C July 17th and about two weeks ago I found out that I apparently got pregnant within a week and a half of my miscarriage! Very surprising! But things are going well so far and we are excited (and nervous). Just wanted to let you all know the good news.

Congrats!:happydance:
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## tntrying22

ScaredMommy said:


> I don't know if you all remember me but I was posting on here in June and July as I was pregnant with twins. You all were very helpful and supportive through my miscarriage in July and I wanted to give you an update eventhough I guess I need to find a more applicable forum now :(. I had my D&C July 17th and about two weeks ago I found out that I apparently got pregnant within a week and a half of my miscarriage! Very surprising! But things are going well so far and we are excited (and nervous). Just wanted to let you all know the good news.

Very good news for you. Hoping things go well for this little one!:flower:


----------



## tntrying22

Welcome Mummy! 

Congrats Amelie!! :happydance:

I love all these bump pics!

turned 17 weeks yesterday!! So happy that everything is going well so far xx!


----------



## Seity

Whisper - Lovely bump. Puts mine to shame. LOL
Congrats on a girl Amelie!
If this pregnancy is like my last one 19 weeks will be halfway for me. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I am n so much pain at the moment, today my SPD decided to spread to the back of my pelvis, I was hoping it would hold off a few more weeks :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oh no sasha :( hope your ok

Congrats on team pink Amelie x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Our lovely second daughter :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P8260900.jpg


----------



## embo216

Huge congratulations on your 2nd daughter, I'm sure they will have such a special bond :cloud9:


----------



## Rota

:sleep: i am so tired right now i could quite happily go to sleep


Another girl at my work has just told us that she is also pregnant (5 weeks) so there wont be that much of a gap between us :D but its nice to have someone else to talk babytalk with :D


Had another very strenous day at work the other day so had a small bleed again but consultant isnt worried so nor am i, just think i pushed/pulled too hard and tore something again.

Im begining to wonder if this ward is the right ward for me, ive had such a crap time, the past 16 months have been hellish and ive been battling to keep afloat. I came here newly qualified and got no support, no help,nothing and the manager wonders why i had a break down at christmas:dohh: and now despite me working my arse off it turns out that they still are not happy with me, i mean if they dont give me any feed back how can i know what to improve on.


----------



## Jembug

Rota can you not move or change trusts? I always check on the nhs website and there are loads of jobs my way- hertfordshire. You should be enjoying your job!

Welcome to the new lady- sorry I've skimmed through, didn't catch your name!

Ahh Amelie she looks beaut! Is she sucking her thumb?

Love reading the positive stories after miscarriages people who was on here suffered!
Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Jembug said:


> Ahh Amelie she looks beaut! Is she sucking her thumb?
> 
> Xx

She was rubbing her face :flower:


----------



## Jembug

Ahh mine looks like yours but her thumb is in her mouth, just amazing. They look so perfect even at this early stage x


----------



## Farida_2013

AmeliePoulain said:


> On our way home from our early anatomy scan. Baby is looking perfect and has a perfect heart which is the most important thing that we needed reassurance about.
> 
> We also found out it is another little GIRL!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:

Woooow Such great news Amelie!! I am so happy for you and welcome to Team Pink :yipee:



ScaredMommy said:


> I don't know if you all remember me but I was posting on here in June and July as I was pregnant with twins. You all were very helpful and supportive through my miscarriage in July and I wanted to give you an update eventhough I guess I need to find a more applicable forum now :(. I had my D&C July 17th and about two weeks ago I found out that I apparently got pregnant within a week and a half of my miscarriage! Very surprising! But things are going well so far and we are excited (and nervous). Just wanted to let you all know the good news.

Ofcourse we remember you ScaredMommy! Congrats on the new :test: and GOOD LUCK!



Rota said:


> :sleep: i am so tired right now i could quite happily go to sleep
> 
> 
> Another girl at my work has just told us that she is also pregnant (5 weeks) so there wont be that much of a gap between us :D but its nice to have someone else to talk babytalk with :D
> 
> 
> Had another very strenous day at work the other day so had a small bleed again but consultant isnt worried so nor am i, just think i pushed/pulled too hard and tore something again.
> 
> Im begining to wonder if this ward is the right ward for me, ive had such a crap time, the past 16 months have been hellish and ive been battling to keep afloat. I came here newly qualified and got no support, no help,nothing and the manager wonders why i had a break down at christmas:dohh: and now despite me working my arse off it turns out that they still are not happy with me, i mean if they dont give me any feed back how can i know what to improve on.

Well I am quite surprised you don't have any support, that is what I call bad management! Isn't there anyone you could possibly talk to? :flower:


----------



## AmmCjm

Hi everyone! So glad to hear everyone is doing great and love all the gender reveals! Congrats to all those who have found out!

Is anyone else experiencing a sudden burst of energy again?!?! I am and its fantastic! I am starting to feel human again :)

P.S. I felt the first kicks the other night, it was pretty awesome. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! Back from my 3 weeks holiday & trying to go back to normal soon. 

Congrats to those who already know the gender. I still have to wait another 3 weeks to find out. Very exciting!!


----------



## Farida_2013

AmmCjm said:


> Hi everyone! So glad to hear everyone is doing great and love all the gender reveals! Congrats to all those who have found out!
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing a sudden burst of energy again?!?! I am and its fantastic! I am starting to feel human again :)
> 
> P.S. I felt the first kicks the other night, it was pretty awesome. :)

Hey Amm! 

Yes I have been cleaning, cooking, playing with my kitties and spending a lot of time shopping and out with my hubby and getting ready to finally kick start my days with energy for the first time in ages! I am glad you feel that way too :D Hope it sticks hehe

Awwww I thought I may have felt kicks today but dunno, she doesnt seem quiet on the U/S but she sure is in my belly! I wanna feel heeeeerrrrr :baby:


----------



## Rota

I cant change trusts as i dont drive (public transport is not an option) but i think i may have to look into moving wards/departments 6 months after i return from mat leave. I do love orthopedics and i love how my patients cover medical/care of the elderly/surgical/randomness, i dont want to give in and quit.


Its our 10th anniversary together this week,maybe by the next anniversary we could be married.


----------



## fides

BabyDeacon said:


> evening ladies just swinging past i was due with you all :angel: thought id give u an update ive for my :bfp: thankyou all fro being here for mw for my loss <3 u all!




ScaredMommy said:


> I don't know if you all remember me but I was posting on here in June and July as I was pregnant with twins. You all were very helpful and supportive through my miscarriage in July and I wanted to give you an update eventhough I guess I need to find a more applicable forum now :(. I had my D&C July 17th and about two weeks ago I found out that I apparently got pregnant within a week and a half of my miscarriage! Very surprising! But things are going well so far and we are excited (and nervous). Just wanted to let you all know the good news.


congrats to you both - truly hope you are both carrying your healthy rainbow babies! 



mummy3ds said:


> Hi can I join you
> 
> I was in the March 2013 group but at my scan they moved me to 26th Feb  This is baby number 4 and has been completely different to my last 3 pgs. x

welcome! 



and, congrats to the 3 of you with the latest :pink: bumps, Jojo, Claire, & Ameliee!


----------



## Fruitymeli

morning ladies
hardly slept last night and woke up early lovely ! lol
congrats to ladies who have found out i find
out 3 weeks today


----------



## Madrid98

Same day as me fruity!! Are you in London too?


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry! I just noticed is Glasgow where you live. I'm on my phone on my way to hospital for my heamathologist appt.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just found out my friend has a gender scan same day as me too!

Lucozade for brekkie for me today! Done school run, walked dog and been to shops. x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've been trying to get our flat organised, ready for when the baby comes. I use this website to organise life - flylady.net. It's really good, and my flat looks heaps better than it did 3 weeks ago. Everything's tidy and clean. Loving it. I hope it'll stay that way before the baby's born - that way, I won't have to worry too much about housework while looking after Baba. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love flylady! Started it years ago but now its habit and I dont need it written down. Lucky we also moved and chucked away 85% of our stuff lol x


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone - here is my 19+2 Bump.

I have a feeling that I am going to be massive by the end of this!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## embo216

Lovely bump step mum! I must try and get a picture of mine :) 

I have thrush now and its horrible :( Whats the best thing to take for it ladies? x


----------



## RebeccaG

Can I join you ladies? We are due 28th February :) 

Eek thrush! Think I'm just about getting over it! Taken forever though. Natural yogurt is meant to be good. 

I have started taking Acidophilus again and that I swear is miracle stuff against thrush!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

RebeccaG said:


> Can I join you ladies? We are due 28th February :)
> 
> Eek thrush! Think I'm just about getting over it! Taken forever though. Natural yogurt is meant to be good.
> 
> I have started taking Acidophilus again and that I swear is miracle stuff against thrush!

Welcome and congrats.
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## RebeccaG

I can't get my Feb love bugs banner to come through :(

This is what I have in my signature

https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9...ebugssmall.png


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh crap it didn't show up lol

[url]https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9...ebugssmall.png[/url] 

It is this but with no spaces


----------



## MileyMamma

embo216 said:


> Lovely bump step mum! I must try and get a picture of mine :)
> 
> I have thrush now and its horrible :( Whats the best thing to take for it ladies? x

Heard the same about natural yoghurt, I had it bad with DD it got infected and was green sorry for too much info!


----------



## mrsswaffer

RebeccaG said:


> Oh crap it didn't show up lol
> 
> [url]https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9...ebugssmall.png[/url]
> 
> It is this but with no spaces

The dots in the IMG URL after the 9 aren't actually part of the address. The full thing is https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9322/feblovebugssmall.png (if that comes up with dots in it, click the link and copy that. :))


----------



## Farida_2013

Fruitymeli said:


> morning ladies
> hardly slept last night and woke up early lovely ! lol
> congrats to ladies who have found out i find
> out 3 weeks today

Morning! ooooo Exciting! Good luck! and thank you :D



mrsswaffer said:


> I've been trying to get our flat organised, ready for when the baby comes. I use this website to organise life - flylady.net. It's really good, and my flat looks heaps better than it did 3 weeks ago. Everything's tidy and clean. Loving it. I hope it'll stay that way before the baby's born - that way, I won't have to worry too much about housework while looking after Baba. :)

Cool website hehe pretty funny too! I will give it a go!

PS: Fides can you correct my due date to 9th of February, my doctor has pushed it forward to that date :) Thank you!


----------



## rem_82

Well, I had my 20 week scan today, and we are team :pink:
I am so happy. They said she is completely healthy to so that is an added bonus!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats rem!


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations on your pink bump Rem!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

More :pink: yay!


----------



## Farida_2013

rem_82 said:


> Well, I had my 20 week scan today, and we are team :pink:
> I am so happy. They said she is completely healthy to so that is an added bonus!!!!

Oooo Rem congrats such good news and you were so worried bless you! Time to celebrate with that chocolate cake .. yum :D

By the way guys I did ask about my Placenta and the doctor told me it's at the back near the top so all is normal and I should be able to feel the baby kick but not to be impatient :( I wanna feel herrrrrrrrrr

Here is another question: VIP one too: Do U/S harm Beany? I got worried today as I have been having one every 2 weeks since I found out!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Holy Mo, more team pink! Congrats hun, team pink is on a role. I must be having a blue!


----------



## tntrying22

Yay congrats on team pink :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Yay! I think the banner works!! Thank you :) :) :)

Congrats on the pink bump. 

US are really really safe for you and baby and don't harm at all. x


----------



## rem_82

Farida_2013 said:


> rem_82 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 20 week scan today, and we are team :pink:
> I am so happy. They said she is completely healthy to so that is an added bonus!!!!
> 
> Oooo Rem congrats such good news and you were so worried bless you! Time to celebrate with that chocolate cake .. yum :D
> 
> By the way guys I did ask about my Placenta and the doctor told me it's at the back near the top so all is normal and I should be able to feel the baby kick but not to be impatient :( I wanna feel herrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Here is another question: VIP one too: Do U/S harm Beany? I got worried today as I have been having one every 2 weeks since I found out!Click to expand...

As far as I've experienced they dont harm baby!!! Baby just enjoys chasing it and kicking it!!! My DS had regular scans from 20 weeks and he was fine!


----------



## Farida_2013

Thanks ladies you put my mind at ease :flower:

Maybe you could all also put my mind at ease at this half a jar of Nutella that I just ate? no? ok LOL


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, I'll have the other half!! :rofl:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats ladies on the the pink bumps! Cannot believe the number of February girls!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

How many do we have? We should do a ratio girls:boys. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> How many do we have? We should do a ratio girls:boys. :)

ust counted the front page an 12 girls 6 boys i THINK unless i misscounted:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, wow, a ratio of 2:1 girls:boys at the moment! Mad! :)


----------



## Jembug

Congrats rem on team pink! Still shocked I've got a pink bump, confirmation on Friday.
Been sitting down at some points today and im certain I've felt a few big kicks :)

As for thrush I've taken the oral tablet and the stuff you insert down below- worked straight away but I don't know if you can take it whilst pregnant?
The natural yogurt didn't work for me but I think I had thrush really severe?


----------



## babydreams85

I think it's more girls than that...the newest ones aren't on there yet I believe. Maybe 3 more girls? I'm not positive!


----------



## babydreams85

No no I was wrong. I think it's only one (Rem) that hasn't been counted yet. So I think it's 13 girls and only 6 boys so far!


----------



## babydreams85

For thrush/yeast infection you can't take the pill during pregnancy. You can use the 7 day cream. The one day or 3 day don't work very well when you're pregnant, you really need 7 full days (according to my doctor and every website I've read). The safest one (Class B) is clotrimazole. The others (like miconazole) are Class C. My doctor said either are ok and I've used both during this pregnancy so far with no problems.


----------



## Newt4

Wow, so many girls. Maybe us end of the month due dates will be all boys lol. Or all the ones waiting will be boys :)


----------



## Jembug

Or maybe the scanner has said the sex of the babies are wrong! Just imagine! Ha ha


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Or maybe the scanner has said the sex of the babies are wrong! Just imagine! Ha ha

Oh! Bite your tongue Jembug :haha:

Congrats on all the girl bumps!
11 more days for me! Little bun has been be-bopping all over. I feel just huge, but so happy to have a burgeoning bump to show off. 
You would swear I was a 4 yr old boy and my bump was a penis, the way my hand gravitates to my midsection with as much force as the Earths gravitational pull.
Bump must be magnetic, and my hands are made of metal....whaaap! stuck! :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Jembug said:


> Or maybe the scanner has said the sex of the babies are wrong! Just imagine! Ha ha

LOL I'm TERRIFIED of this!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's like I am going purely by instinct, but I am convinced I'm having a boy. I just feel like it's a boy! I don't know how to explain it!

We won't know until February though, and we'll be completely happy either way. :)


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> It's like I am going purely by instinct, but I am convinced I'm having a boy. I just feel like it's a boy! I don't know how to explain it!
> 
> We won't know until February though, and we'll be completely happy either way. :)

Im the same - I will be over the moon either way.

20 week scan tomorrow so as long as all is good, this will be the last time we see our little one until it is born. I have a funny feeling that my dat might get moved by a few days tomorrow, baby was measuring 3 days ahead at the last scan so if it is still the same, then I will prob move to the end of January.....but who knows. Just keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well. Only 26.5 hours to go!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> It's like I am going purely by instinct, but I am convinced I'm having a boy. I just feel like it's a boy! I don't know how to explain it!
> 
> We won't know until February though, and we'll be completely happy either way. :)

i thought boy too was so convinced then she said nope its "ein madchen" lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

offf to get the keys to our new flat today and then of to get more wallpaper, im knakerd andache like hell from yesterdays move:haha:


----------



## embo216

Thank you for all the advice on the thrush, I got a 7 day cream, so hoping it subsides soon :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The cream normally works pretty quick. I had it bad with Ruby and was in so much pain, never knew it actually hurt so much! Hope you get better soon.

I caved and brought a gender scan for tomorrow! I blame pregnancy hormones, I wanted to be team yellow at first haha x


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi all,
Congrats on all the little pink bumps  
My little bean is wiggling around today, I have my 16 week check later on so am hoping to hear the heartbeat


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> The cream normally works pretty quick. I had it bad with Ruby and was in so much pain, never knew it actually hurt so much! Hope you get better soon.
> 
> I caved and brought a gender scan for tomorrow! I blame pregnancy hormones, I wanted to be team yellow at first haha x

Oh exciting!! I am so glad we found out. The excitement of not knowing was fun for a few weeks until you go to the store and start looking at things to buy. It was hard to find anything cute that was gender neutral especially on the big items like nursery decor.

Got our triple screen results - all negative :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

babydreams85 said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Or maybe the scanner has said the sex of the babies are wrong! Just imagine! Ha ha
> 
> LOL I'm TERRIFIED of this!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

I think it's less likely to get boys wrong so we should be ok!


----------



## Farida_2013

babydreams85 said:


> No no I was wrong. I think it's only one (Rem) that hasn't been counted yet. So I think it's 13 girls and only 6 boys so far!

You should see the pink bumps winning in the Poll in second tri hehe we keep winning by 3 or 4 girls, seems very strange that January is mostly boys and February is mostly girls :dohh:



tntrying22 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> The cream normally works pretty quick. I had it bad with Ruby and was in so much pain, never knew it actually hurt so much! Hope you get better soon.
> 
> I caved and brought a gender scan for tomorrow! I blame pregnancy hormones, I wanted to be team yellow at first haha x
> 
> Oh exciting!! I am so glad we found out. The excitement of not knowing was fun for a few weeks until you go to the store and start looking at things to buy. It was hard to find anything cute that was gender neutral especially on the big items like nursery decor.
> 
> Got our triple screen results - all negative :)Click to expand...

hehehe Awwww Good luck and I can't wait to hear what you are having Midnight :D

Grats on the negative screening tn :D


----------



## GlitterandBug

Farida_2013 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> No no I was wrong. I think it's only one (Rem) that hasn't been counted yet. So I think it's 13 girls and only 6 boys so far!
> 
> You should see the pink bumps winning in the Poll in second tri hehe we keep winning by 3 or 4 girls, seems very strange that January is mostly boys and February is mostly girls :dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe I should move myself to Jan?? Me and my bump feel a bit inferior at him being a boy! :wacko:


----------



## mummy3ds

Back from the mw, all good, heard the hb for the 1st time :) not got to see her now until 28 weeks! x


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck on the gender scans!


----------



## future hopes

mines 3 weeks tommorow and im so excited i just can not wait. im adamant its a girl still even tho my OH swears he see boy bit at my 15 wk scan lmao:haha:
had midwife today and heard hb for the very first time out loud at 148 bpm thats girl isnt it?

on the other hand ive done the ring swing test again today and its still saying boy ive also done the baking soda test(just for fun) and irts also saying boy so cud my OH be right? hmmmmmmmmmmm im still convinced its a girl if it is a boy u just know my OH is gonna b all smug and I TOLD U SO lol.

anyway hope ure all well. i felt sick as hell wen i woke up this morning propper thought i was gonna chuck but thankfully i didnt. my only problem is I CANT POOOO lol sorry TMI:blush:

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Literally can not wait. 24hours to go!


----------



## future hopes

not long hun wat do u think u r having :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

no idea! I really dont know. Can you all click on my journal link in sig to vote on my poll? x


----------



## future hopes

how exciting hunny i cant wait to c piccys and hear all about it. sending u huggs:hugs:


----------



## Beckzter

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I caved and brought a gender scan for tomorrow! I blame pregnancy hormones, I wanted to be team yellow at first haha x

Hee hee, this made me chuckle. We are trying to stay team yellow but this thread is making me want to find out :haha: I randomly said to DH the other day, 'shall I book us a private scan next week' to which he had a puzzled face and asked why and I said I was too impatient to wait another month until our next scan. It's only 3 weeks and 4 days away now.


----------



## Beckzter

And more girls as well! Yaye, hope everyone is keeping well at the moment. Still have the annoying headaches lingering and completly shattered all the time at the moment. Thinking of ringing the midwife as everything I read says I should be blooming and full of energy by now when to be honest I feel worse now than I did during the first tri, does anyone think I'm being silly?


----------



## future hopes

ah hun bless ya if it helps i been feeling a bit crappy myself headaches and feeling tired to. c they say ure suppose to feel great in the 2nd tri but thats not true for every womon. my ms started we i hit 13 weeks it did with my son to. pregnancy is just different for everyone hunny but if ure worried it wont hurt to get in contact with ure mw:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Its gotten a little better for me but I so tired still! Im also waiting for the energy boost. Or maybe its chasing around a toddler thats making me so tired.


----------



## Fruitymeli

i feel bit better surprising as i had 2 kids to run after lol :)


----------



## Newt4

I feel for you lol ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caved in today and brought pink pain for babas room, thinking il add in brown and white accents but we are decorating it v soon as the whole flat needs done,makes it so realllllllll:cloud9: and my next scan is tuesday it draged and then came round so fast!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh! It's so hard to stay Team Yellow, but I really want to stick to my guns. DH told me today that he wants to find out! Aaaaarrrggghh!!!! :haha:


----------



## Seity

So excited for everyone finding out. I can hardly wait for it to be mine turn!
I got a great deal on a car seat today off craigslist. Two bases, the seat, and a slip on cover to keep the baby warm all for $20 :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great deal :) My friends giving me a buggy for forest walks, I need a small pram for boot and shops but this off roader is fabby :D Love cheap/free stuff haha


----------



## tntrying22

GlitterandBug said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> No no I was wrong. I think it's only one (Rem) that hasn't been counted yet. So I think it's 13 girls and only 6 boys so far!
> 
> You should see the pink bumps winning in the Poll in second tri hehe we keep winning by 3 or 4 girls, seems very strange that January is mostly boys and February is mostly girls :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I should move myself to Jan?? Me and my bump feel a bit inferior at him being a boy! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hahaha no that just makes us special:flower:

Future my ring swing test went in circles or at least I thought it did, chinese gender said girl, had high hb for three visits and was still definitely a little weiner in there!

Someone told me that if on your very first US pic the little cord curves/points to the right it's going to be a boy. If I am looking at my scan pic from 8wk correctly it does go to the right...

Swaffer, I am not going to lie I think you should find out  But I admire you having the strength to not find out if you choose not to!! :)


----------



## rem_82

I had to share this pic of my little girl! I have never seen such an amazing photo!!!! 

Jembug, I really hope that isnt true. I cried when I found out its a girl!!! I'd cry harder if they took it away from me!!!!

So excited to be buying pink things!!! Not many girls in our family!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bubsy.JPG
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Is baby laying with legs in air??


----------



## Seity

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Great deal :) My friends giving me a buggy for forest walks, I need a small pram for boot and shops but this off roader is fabby :D Love cheap/free stuff haha

We only ever used our stroller for walks in the woods and this car seat is compatible with the stroller we have, so that was a nice bonus. Bargains are great. I've been keeping my eye out for a deal on a mini co-sleeper as well. I don't think we'll need to buy anything else besides diapers.
I love that babies don't really need anything.


----------



## rem_82

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Is baby laying with legs in air??

Yeah, she wouldnt move them for anything.


----------



## Farida_2013

GlitterandBug said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> No no I was wrong. I think it's only one (Rem) that hasn't been counted yet. So I think it's 13 girls and only 6 boys so far!
> 
> You should see the pink bumps winning in the Poll in second tri hehe we keep winning by 3 or 4 girls, seems very strange that January is mostly boys and February is mostly girls :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I should move myself to Jan?? Me and my bump feel a bit inferior at him being a boy! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hehe noo we need you here! Girls are taking over we want more boys! maybe bribe some from January to join us?



mummy3ds said:


> Back from the mw, all good, heard the hb for the 1st time :) not got to see her now until 28 weeks! x

It is amazing to hear the hb... I am worried that after the next scan in 3 weeks I wont see beany for a while, since I have had a scan every 2 weeks since I got preggo! :blush:



future hopes said:


> mines 3 weeks tommorow and im so excited i just can not wait. im adamant its a girl still even tho my OH swears he see boy bit at my 15 wk scan lmao:haha:
> had midwife today and heard hb for the very first time out loud at 148 bpm thats girl isnt it?
> 
> on the other hand ive done the ring swing test again today and its still saying boy ive also done the baking soda test(just for fun) and irts also saying boy so cud my OH be right? hmmmmmmmmmmm im still convinced its a girl if it is a boy u just know my OH is gonna b all smug and I TOLD U SO lol.
> 
> anyway hope ure all well. i felt sick as hell wen i woke up this morning propper thought i was gonna chuck but thankfully i didnt. my only problem is I CANT POOOO lol sorry TMI:blush:
> 
> :hugs:

I CANT POO EITHER!! :cry: (Sorry at more TMI lol)

About the HB well, my bean was 160 or something as far as i remember and she is a girlie wirlie so I am not sure you can go by hb But ooooo soon you'll find out sweety! :happydance:



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Literally can not wait. 24hours to go!

ooo Exciting, can't wait to hear! 



rem_82 said:


> I had to share this pic of my little girl! I have never seen such an amazing photo!!!!
> 
> Jembug, I really hope that isnt true. I cried when I found out its a girl!!! I'd cry harder if they took it away from me!!!!
> 
> So excited to be buying pink things!!! Not many girls in our family!!!!


OMG how cute is this photo!! Your little gymnast! hehe


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha, I was only joking ladies, although people keep saying how they know someone who got told one sex and it came out the other! 
I'm now very used to fact I'm having a girl and I would be very upset if it was a boy- if that makes sense?

Not felt her move at all today and I've been laying Down as I've been sleeping due to working all night. Hope she is ok x


----------



## babydreams85

future hopes said:


> mines 3 weeks tommorow and im so excited i just can not wait. im adamant its a girl still even tho my OH swears he see boy bit at my 15 wk scan lmao:haha:
> had midwife today and heard hb for the very first time out loud at 148 bpm thats girl isnt it?
> 
> on the other hand ive done the ring swing test again today and its still saying boy ive also done the baking soda test(just for fun) and irts also saying boy so cud my OH be right? hmmmmmmmmmmm im still convinced its a girl if it is a boy u just know my OH is gonna b all smug and I TOLD U SO lol.
> 
> anyway hope ure all well. i felt sick as hell wen i woke up this morning propper thought i was gonna chuck but thankfully i didnt. my only problem is I CANT POOOO lol sorry TMI:blush:
> 
> :hugs:

Heart rate means nothing. My LO started out at 8 weeks at 181 bpm!! Then at 12 week scan it was 164 bpm, and now on my doppler it's in the mid 150s, and he is a little boy! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> I had to share this pic of my little girl! I have never seen such an amazing photo!!!!
> 
> Jembug, I really hope that isnt true. I cried when I found out its a girl!!! I'd cry harder if they took it away from me!!!!
> 
> So excited to be buying pink things!!! Not many girls in our family!!!!

that scan is amazing:cloud9: future olypic gymnast inthe making?:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling like poo today think ive got a cold coming on blah and so much to do:dohh: starting painting today alough i think il prob end up just watching lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

rem_82, I keep just looking at that pic and laughing. :haha: Priceless!

I can't poo either ladies, though it's much better than it was! :p I was going 4 days without any action!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have a cold too :(

Gender scan tonight!


----------



## Nixilix

Its making me want to know the sex cause all you guys finding out! But I'm going to stay team yellow.... Its hard tho!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Really wish I could stay team yellow. Would love surprise as its def my last bubba but I am the most impatient person ever.


----------



## Wiggler

I've done team yellow, not by choice and it sucked lol. I wanted to buy pretty pink or blue stuff, not boring yellow and cream :haha: x x x


----------



## mummy3ds

I think we are staying team yellow, I have been shopping this morning and brought a white outdoor suit all in one thing and a vest baby grow and outfit all in white  x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I do want to buy gender specific stuff at least :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hmm on the plus side I did save a fortune on useless pink/blue stuff when I was on team yellow :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ very true haha. xx I am not a patient person, I dont like not knowing things. I cant say that already knowing the babys gender with the other 2 made it less special x


----------



## mummy3ds

I found out with DS2 and DS3 but this is DH 1st so he has said he doesnt want to know and although Im curious as Im carrying so differently I think it would be a nice surprise :) plus everyone else wants to know so this is funny! Random sense of humor! 

I have to admit Im feeling guilty about buying clothes without DH being with me :( I text him when I got to the shop (as Id gone for a V pillow) and said could I buy some baby clothes and he text back saying to get whatever I want (very dangerous) but part of me still thinks he should have been with me when we made our 1st purchase. Am I just being hormonal? xx


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, haven't been here for a while. Is anyone struggling with pregnancy weight gain? Everytime I see the number increase I freak out, big time. Not sure what to do but it's really stressing me out xx Sorry to be a downer xx


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: You should have heard me beg my OH for a private scan when madam kept her legs closed, meanie said no! I sulked for the last 20 weeks of my pregnancy :rofl: x x x


----------



## mummy3ds

Can I ask how much you have gained hunni? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont weigh myself at all. Chuck the scales.

Wriggler. I didnt ask OH and he would freak if he knew how much LOL.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I considered doing that, but OH would have killed me.

OK, baby likes Dr Pepper, feeling lots of kicks :cloud9: This baby loves crap food and drink :rofl: If its sugary or greasy and disgusting he/she goes mental in there. Fry up and Dr Pepper on scan day I think :D


----------



## babydreams85

I try not to pay too much attention to weight. I think I've gained around 6 or 7 lbs now. In the first tri I would lose and then gain, lose and then gain...due to sickness and just having no appetite. Now my appetite isn't ravenous or anything, although I'm more hungry than I WAS...but I eat a lot of junk (blame it on cravings LOL).


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler, welcome to my world! LOL! He loves anything that isn't good for us!!!!


----------



## mummy3ds

This baby loves fruit pastiles and fizzy pop :/


----------



## Wiggler

I know I am going to put on too much weight this pregnancy, my SPD is awful at the moment so I spend most of the day sat down. I'm going to lose weight after baby comes anyways, a few extra pounds won't kill me :) x x x


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> I know I am going to put on too much weight this pregnancy, my SPD is awful at the moment so I spend most of the day sat down. I'm going to lose weight after baby comes anyways, a few extra pounds won't kill me :) x x x

Yep, I feel the same...I already had a few extra pounds on me before I got pregnant anyways....so if I gain a little more now what difference does it make? I will worry about working it off after he gets here!! :happydance:


----------



## tntrying22

Wiggler, mine too -The ferocity of which I want to put Dr. Pepper in my face scares me -He also has quite a sweet tooth now. 

I am sorry for the sad rant but really struggling today - lost my dad 10 years ago and I have been holding it together but this morning it just broke. I am so heartbroken my dad won't be here for his first grandchild I just can't even think straight. He would have been over the moon that he's healthy and especially that it's a little boy ( i was an only child). I am also so angry at him that he didnt take better care of himself and now thats why hes not here for this. He had a massive heart attack at 45 so he was young! Im just a mess today no idea how im going to work today.

I am also torn about really telling my dad's mom and family how upset I have been over the fact that they basically just cut my mom off. They all ask about her but its so fake when they dont even send her a christmas card or call to see how she's doing on 9/13's. I dont know if it's because it's painful, or they dont agree that she got remarried or maybe theyre just a bunch of jerks. I dont know if it's because im hormonal or just really that upset about it but Im considering an email (I cant do it on the phone ill just lose it) to tell them how I feel. My mom is the sweetest person on earth and she and my dad were married for 25 years - they renewed their vows 3 mo before he died. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## gflady

mummy3ds said:


> Can I ask how much you have gained hunni? x

I've gained about 5-6 pounds so far. I think I may stop weighing because regardless of the number as long it goes up I freak out. It's worse when I've had a really bad day of eating rubbish x


----------



## Farida_2013

Wiggler said:


> :rofl: I considered doing that, but OH would have killed me.
> 
> OK, baby likes Dr Pepper, feeling lots of kicks :cloud9: This baby loves crap food and drink :rofl: If its sugary or greasy and disgusting he/she goes mental in there. Fry up and Dr Pepper on scan day I think :D

Meh you are so lucky, my baby girl likes spinach, carrots and a LOT of healthy other things! My DH is shocked at how much uninterestingly exciting my menus are these days :( loool



tntrying22 said:


> Wiggler, mine too -The ferocity of which I want to put Dr. Pepper in my face scares me -He also has quite a sweet tooth now.
> 
> I am sorry for the sad rant but really struggling today - lost my dad 10 years ago and I have been holding it together but this morning it just broke. I am so heartbroken my dad won't be here for his first grandchild I just can't even think straight. He would have been over the moon that he's healthy and especially that it's a little boy ( i was an only child). I am also so angry at him that he didnt take better care of himself and now thats why hes not here for this. He had a massive heart attack at 45 so he was young! Im just a mess today no idea how im going to work today.
> 
> I am also torn about really telling my dad's mom and family how upset I have been over the fact that they basically just cut my mom off. They all ask about her but its so fake when they dont even send her a christmas card or call to see how she's doing on 9/13's. I dont know if it's because it's painful, or they dont agree that she got remarried or maybe theyre just a bunch of jerks. I dont know if it's because im hormonal or just really that upset about it but Im considering an email (I cant do it on the phone ill just lose it) to tell them how I feel. My mom is the sweetest person on earth and she and my dad were married for 25 years - they renewed their vows 3 mo before he died. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

How strange is this, I was thinking the same thing today, I lost my dad 9th of October 2001 (so 11 years ago.. and it kills me that he hasnt seen me through so much and now even more, with my first child... I keep trying to imagine his excitement but cant really be sure how he would react.. how happy he would be.. i know he would be sooo happy but I really wanted to see his smile and laugh and see him play with beany :(

:hugs: to you huny and we can get through this if we really believe he can see us and know what we are doing!

and About your mum, my mum has been keeping in touch with his family for over 9 years after his death until a little misunderstanding made them cut her off completely.. it's terrible, she is devastated and its very hard... :hugs: :hugs:



gflady said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how much you have gained hunni? x
> 
> I've gained about 5-6 pounds so far. I think I may stop weighing because regardless of the number as long it goes up I freak out. It's worse when I've had a really bad day of eating rubbish xClick to expand...

gflady I just googled how many kilos 5 to 6 pounds are and i laughed hehe, I am normally a VERY skinny person, but I am 19 weeks and have gained double your weight gained.. 5-6 pounds is around 3 kilos.. I have gained 7kilos so i assume thats around 12 lbs... and my doctor is very happy, saying I am not gaining too much nor too little and I should watch it though, because you should have only gained half of that (like you) and that most weight should be gained in third tri! or end of second! REJOICE ;)


----------



## mummy3ds

gflady said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask how much you have gained hunni? x
> 
> I've gained about 5-6 pounds so far. I think I may stop weighing because regardless of the number as long it goes up I freak out. It's worse when I've had a really bad day of eating rubbish xClick to expand...

Thats exactly what I have gained and Im 16+2 weeks I feel fat atm and have a huge bump xx


----------



## rem_82

I gained a stone in the first trimester alone, and now a couple of extra pounds since then!! best to leave the midwife to weigh you!!! let her be the boss!! my midwife hasen't slapped me yet, but i;m sure she will if i dont control my eating habits!!! sweets are a big one for me, and lately fruit cake!!! I also love chicken this time round too!!!! 

I hope my little bubsy will be a gymnast, as i was once!!! those scan photo's fade though dont they??? will have to make sure i keep a copy on the computer, so I can embarass her later!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Sorry everyone is feeling a bit down... I found out my lovely extremely healthy Grandad has bowel cancer... He is having an op in the hope it will all be gone?
So sad, hope we are feel better soon.

As for weight gain I was 8stone 9lb and now I'm 9stone 3.5lb. At this point with my girls I was 9 stone 2- so I'm not worried but its not a nice feeling. Just keep thinking it's the baby because if you wasn't pregnant I'm sure our weights would all be steady!
It's the other end that I hate! I got to 8stone 7lb on my wedding day, six months after having my last baby- so a year ago. I'm worried it wont be east third and last time?

To top my sad post I've bloody got thrush too!!!! God knows how, no sex, cotton underwear.... So itchy! Ha ha

Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## Best step mum

Hi all, I had my 20 week scan this morning.

All good with little one, we stayed team yellow so that is the last time that we see baby until he/she is born. 

Baby was practicing drinking and sucking it's thumb and apparently was doing somersaults but I didn't feel them. 

Such a relief to know that all is well in there!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so sorry alot are feeling down lots of hugs :hugs:

i am full of the cold feel like pants and not good asso much to be done,got be out b4 8 tomoz to get to the reaumatologist for my blood results and would ratherjust slepp:haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been here for a while. Is anyone struggling with pregnancy weight gain? Everytime I see the number increase I freak out, big time. Not sure what to do but it's really stressing me out xx Sorry to be a downer xx

Always have. This is my 6th child and just as with the others I dread stepping on that scale! I get so mad at myself when I gain 4 lbs in 4 weeks and i'm not even half way yet. Pounds go on real easy when you're pregnant. I guess the only way to not put on as much weight is to not take pregnancy as an excuse to eat "for two" when we really only need and extra 300 calories a day. Chose the calories wisely. I have fallen off my Paleo diet to some extent, and crave brownies, cheese, and granola. I'm not a soda drinker so it's still healthy stuff there. It's those stupid kid's school snacks calling my name from the corner of my room (kept in my room only so they remain kid's school snacks and don't get devoured. Unfortunately I am a culprit of dipping into the stash now :cry:)
For the most part it is fruits, veggies, nuts, and meat (chicken, pork, fish) for me. I drink water, almond milk, OJ, and decaf tea. OBGYN appt in 8 days. :nope: stupid scaleis going to get a swift kick I think :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im team pink!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Another feb girly :cloud9: Congrats hun!!!!! x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats midnight!


----------



## embo216

Congratulations again Em!! Definetly girl season, how did R like going to the scan? x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

More girls!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant believe it! Ruby loved it and I am glad I took her, I hope she remembers. She is 6 now so she should do! 

There was def no winky (much to OH dismay haha he thinks women are hassle )

All looked well though! x


----------



## countrygirl86

I'm team BLUE! Woohoo!


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats ladies who found out :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, I'm even more convinced I'll have a boy now, just to even things out! Haha!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ so was I but def no winky haha xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I want my scan NOW!!! :brat:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeeeep! I can't cave!!!! I'm going to stay Team Yellow, but it's sooo hard with everyone finding out. Hehe!


----------



## Fruitymeli

mine seems ages away mines on the 2nd


----------



## Newt4

I know same! I want my scan now! and Im convinced Im having a boy with all these pinks. I might as well paint the room blue :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I said the same but goes to show. Boys are cute though, I didnt really mind but whatever way I would have said its what I wanted as thats whats there if you get me. I think my OH is in utter shock haha. He cant cope with more girls!


----------



## Wiggler

OH wants a boy, I will happily tell him if this baby is a girl that he should have made more boy spermies :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, it's his fault! Haha!


----------



## gflady

My scan's in just over a weeks time, woo woo! I think we're going to find out what we're having. I think we're having a girl but we'll see...

Thanks for sharing with me about weight and my struggles. You guys really helped me to not feel alone. xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think my OH wanted another boy too but tough luck, told him its his sperm that decides as I only have X lmao. He will get over it ;) 

How are you all? I have slight back ache today x


----------



## Jembug

Congrats ladies on finding out! I loved my yellow surprise ladies, I think that was the best way!
My scan is at 11, wandering If she is still a she, lol. Think my husband is secretly hoping she is a he??? Three girls though, would never thunk that would be me, I am lucky :)
I'm also scard, never felt her move really, can count on one hand! And as this is my third and I've just normal size..... Hopin it's the anterior placenta??

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Nixilix

Jem did you have yellow first? I'm worried bout not bonding by not finding out as really bonded with dd. xx


----------



## mummy3ds

Jembug said:


> Sorry everyone is feeling a bit down... I found out my lovely extremely healthy Grandad has bowel cancer... He is having an op in the hope it will all be gone?
> So sad, hope we are feel better soon.
> 
> As for weight gain I was 8stone 9lb and now I'm 9stone 3.5lb. At this point with my girls I was 9 stone 2- so I'm not worried but its not a nice feeling. Just keep thinking it's the baby because if you wasn't pregnant I'm sure our weights would all be steady!
> It's the other end that I hate! I got to 8stone 7lb on my wedding day, six months after having my last baby- so a year ago. I'm worried it wont be east third and last time?
> 
> To top my sad post I've bloody got thrush too!!!! God knows how, no sex, cotton underwear.... So itchy! Ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your all doing ok xxx


OMG Jembug I found out yesterday my grandpa has bowel cancer and secondary liver cancer, he had his bowel removed yesterday, to say Im in a state is an understatement :( xxx


----------



## Jembug

Oh that's so sad, I'm really sorry to read that.... What are the next options?
I saw my grandad yesterday and he looked like lost weight? Dot know when his op is, I didn't like to ask. Hope your grandad will be ok!
I know we expect to see out grandparents to die but it's just awful.... Xxx

I didn't find out for my second because Shaun wanted a surprise! He built himself up thinking she was a boy but I just felt that she was a she and she was. So he felt disappointed and I think it was him he didnt bond straight away.
That why I got te scan early so he knew for longer.... Hope I don't offend anyone, it's just that's how my husband feels... He wanted a boy.
We know how lucky we are to have any baby and if this baby is a girl she will be loved so much... Shaun even picked her name Ruby.
Leaving now, hope we are blessed with a third healthy baby.

I think you will bond because the baby is in your tummy and you can feel everything xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi Jem, good luck. Dont find that offensive as everyone has a preference, it does not mean you love the bub any less but of course people have a preference. My OH wanted another boy but he is coming to terms with the idea of another girl. It does not mean they love them less. Its impossible not to have even a slight preference isn't it. 

Sure baby will be fine, I have only felt bub move 3/4 little flutters and scan confirmed high placenta so thats why. Dont worry xx

ohh one more thing. My DD is Ruby and I still LOVE the name, never in 6yrs have I regretted naming her that. Love it so much its a beautiful name :D :D


----------



## Nixilix

Love ruby :)


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry to hear about your news mummy!

Waiting for your news jem!!

I can't wait to have my gender scan and I'm going to be very disappointed if for any reason they can't see it properly. I have a girl and a boy so I have no preference but I feel like I'm having another girl.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am sure they will tell. I have one of each too but part of me is secretly glad Ruby will have a sister too just because I love my sisters xx


----------



## Jembug

Still a girl :) and lovely and healthy! Placenta Is right in the middle so explains reduced
Feeling x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey glad all is ok xx


----------



## Nixilix

Glad all is well and those sisters are going to love each other. I LOVE having a sister :)


----------



## Wiggler

I always wanted a sister, but got stuck with 3 brothers :haha: 

I actually don't mind at all if baby is a boy or girl, I have a feeling baby is a boy but will be overjoyed either way x x x


----------



## Madrid98

Very happy for you jem!! Pink all around in your place :winkwink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep happy either way wriggler, good things about having a boy or a girl really isn't there. 

Jem- my mum had 3 girls :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> OH wants a boy, I will happily tell him if this baby is a girl that he should have made more boy spermies :rofl:

Thanks for the laugh :) I may just have to use that on DH. He still wants a boy, but seems to be coming around to the idea it may not be. 8 more days and we could find out!!

Congrats on all the new gender reveals!


----------



## future hopes

Congrats midnite on the girl news. U to Gem. I just cant grt over all the girl babas on this thread may b mine will b a boy so we can get some more boys on this tgread lol. Only 2wks and 6 days till my scan. Ahaaaaar still feels forever away:wacko:

My bump is getting bigger now and sticks rite out front which is how i carried our son. With my DD i kinda went all round and bump was really low and long never stuck out the front so im deffo carrying boyish. Ohhhh i just cant wait to find out but my main concern is baby being healthy :hugs:


----------



## fides

RebeccaG said:


> Can I join you ladies? We are due 28th February :)

welcome!



Farida_2013 said:


> PS: Fides can you correct my due date to 9th of February, my doctor has pushed it forward to that date :) Thank you!

got it! :)



rem_82 said:


> Well, I had my 20 week scan today, and we are team :pink:
> I am so happy. They said she is completely healthy to so that is an added bonus!!!!

congrats! glad she's healthy



mummy3ds said:


> Back from the mw, all good, heard the hb for the 1st time :) not got to see her now until 28 weeks! x

awww, congrats!



tntrying22 said:


> I am sorry for the sad rant but really struggling today - lost my dad 10 years ago and I have been holding it together but this morning it just broke. I am so heartbroken my dad won't be here for his first grandchild I just can't even think straight.

:hugs: 



Best step mum said:


> Hi all, I had my 20 week scan this morning.
> 
> All good with little one, we stayed team yellow so that is the last time that we see baby until he/she is born.
> 
> Baby was practicing drinking and sucking it's thumb and apparently was doing somersaults but I didn't feel them.
> 
> Such a relief to know that all is well in there!

awww, congrats!



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Im team pink!!!

congrats! i thought you were :yellow:, but congrats nonetheless! ;)



countrygirl86 said:


> I'm team BLUE! Woohoo!

congratulations!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was haha caved in and booked babybond. Dont regret it one bit x


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I was haha caved in and booked babybond. Dont regret it one bit x

good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

trying to get my freind to join baby and bump and feb love bugs. ive told her how lovely u all are i really hope she joins. :thumbup:

did any of u watch that one born every minute twins and triplets.? i did and i blubbed the whole way through:dohh: darn hormones lol:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not watched it, may try and find online.


----------



## future hopes

yeah it will prob be on 4od hunny. i watch all the stuff on home and health as well, but i just get so emotional wen i c a baby being born. i even cry at eastenders lol. im just a blubbering mess lol:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im joining the down in the dumps club, really thought i was going to get answers today regarding my joint and muscle pain but bloods came back negative hes testing for one more thing that can be danerouse in labour ankylosing spondylitis but reading about it both hubby and i think its not that but blood test for that on the 8th, im just so sick of being in pain and unable to do simple things like cut my dinner or wash a dish:nope: oh well scan on tuesday maybe seeing my babba again will cheer me up


----------



## future hopes

awwwww babe im sorry to hear ure in alot of pain:nope: have they given u anything for it? i take codeine because i get really bad joint pain from my liver meds. there 30mgs im aloud to take 2 4 times a day and they really help:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> awwwww babe im sorry to hear ure in alot of pain:nope: have they given u anything for it? i take codeine because i get really bad joint pain from my liver meds. there 30mgs im aloud to take 2 4 times a day and they really help:hugs:

they wont allow me to take anything other then paracetemol that doesnt even touch it:shrug: my hips are killing me today as is my shoulder but the way its sounding its more and morelikely its all in my head:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

ah sweety u shudent have to suffer. if i was u i wud go docs and say u need something stronger. ure aloud to take codiene in pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

you can take cocodamol to i had that in my last pregnancy because i had severe spd. they were 500/30:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> you can take cocodamol to i had that in my last pregnancy because i had severe spd. they were 500/30:hugs:

going to ask my frauenarzt next week what she can suggest as its just getting worse and worse:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

yeah i wud hun u dont wanna b in pain all the time thats not nice:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sorry you are in so much pain hun :hugs:

I should get a letter from physio next week then I can get some crutches, woo :( x x x


----------



## future hopes

ah bless hun i had them in my last pregnancy because i had severe spd it was really funny because i had to try and use them in the snow lol. now that was a chalange:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so looking forward to getting out again, it means I can't take the pushchair (which i can't push anyways, OUCH!) but I can just pop Bethany in her carrier on my back and go for a nice hobbly walk with her and Dylan. 

My SPD doesn't go away when I'm not pregnant though and I really regret leaving it til now to sort it out, I had physio when I was expecting Bethany but it didn't help. I talked to a nurse the other day and I am probably going to need to be referred to a pain clinic once baby is born to look at other ways to sort it :(


----------



## future hopes

i bet hun bless ya. spd is so pianfull ive only had a few nigles so far so im hoping im gonna be lucky this time and not get it. mine started at 10 weeks last time and by 21 weeks i was in the most awfull pain. i feel so sorry for u hun bless ya. i hope u find a way of managing the pain. for now im sending loads of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beckzter

Hey everyone!

Big hugs to everyone suffering at the moment, especially the ladies with SPD, can't think of anything more painful. I was painting my nails last night and must have been sat in an awkward position because when I finished I could barely stand and my hips were killing, eased off once I started walking around, so making sure I sit properly from now on. 

The past couple of days I've had loads of stretchy type pains (well not really pains, I'm sure you all get what's mean) so it must be baby growing which makes me happy!

Didn't contact the midwife after my rant the other day, think I was just feeling really tired and sort for myself, still shattered but glad its the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I'm going to push to have my pelvis plated together after baby is born, I want to be able to run around with the kids and play footie with them etc etc, I've never been able to do it before. It would be nice to have a life that doesn't revolve around my stupid pelvis x x x


----------



## Beckzter

future hopes said:


> ah sweety u shudent have to suffer. if i was u i wud go docs and say u need something stronger. ure aloud to take codiene in pregnancy:hugs:

Ah really?? Wonder if this will work for headaches. My GP is refusing to give me anything stronger than paracetamol. Might be worth bugging them again.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Beckzter said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> ah sweety u shudent have to suffer. if i was u i wud go docs and say u need something stronger. ure aloud to take codiene in pregnancy:hugs:
> 
> Ah really?? Wonder if this will work for headaches. My GP is refusing to give me anything stronger than paracetamol. Might be worth bugging them again.Click to expand...

so is mine as she goes by a website called embryo tox that shows all meds that are bad in pregnancy so im buggerd:haha:


----------



## Seity

So excited. Going on a date with husband tonight. Almost never get a chance to do anything without the Weeble tagging along. My friend is taking him for the night, so that we can do dinner and a comedy show. We're going to check out the new sushi place that recently opened up near our house. We got a menu in the mail and OMG, so many yummy things to try on there! It's going to be great.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> So excited. Going on a date with husband tonight. Almost never get a chance to do anything without the Weeble tagging along. My friend is taking him for the night, so that we can do dinner and a comedy show. We're going to check out the new sushi place that recently opened up near our house. We got a menu in the mail and OMG, so many yummy things to try on there! It's going to be great.

Sounds like a good time :) have fun!!


----------



## babydreams85

Midnight, congrats on your little girl!

Sorry to those of you who are having a hard time with family, missing loved ones, illness, and pain. I hope everything gets better for all of you very soon!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( ouch not nice to be in pain, I had terrible pelvic and back ache before reallllly hoping I dont get it again! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

managed to fall backwards earlyer trying to get up off the blow up bed and really hurt my tummy hope haven hurt her:shrug:


----------



## rem_82

SPD is awful! i had it with ds and the only way I could go back to sleep, was to have a hot bath!!! It only helped a little!! so far this time round I havent had any signs, but we will see!!!

jem I'm sorry about your grandad!!! 

I slept loads today! my DS let me sleep through the night and then he slept for 2 and a half hours this afternoon, and i crashed out to! maybe I'm catching up after 6 months of no sleep!

I cant believe how many girls there are!


----------



## Nixilix

I too had SPD with dd so hopin I don't get it this one. Twas so bad. My pelvis is tilted on one side now tho so having to have pyshio weekly to try and release the knots and straighten it. Can't cope if I get SPD too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

baby was seriously active last night was trying to sleep and the min i closed my eyes she was wiggling and kicking even my hand moved a lil :cloud9: she was like it for an hour then went quiet my little night owl:cloud9:


----------



## Fruitymeli

my baby is the same so have my other 2 they were definatly night babies :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Fruitymeli said:


> my baby is the same so have my other 2 they were definatly night babies :)

its amazing just hope shes not gonna be like me and not sleep at night until shes 6!:haha: that would be my payback i guess:blush:


----------



## Fruitymeli

mine were opposite when they were born they always sleep 7 till 7 after the newborn stage


----------



## Fruitymeli

well not my son anymore lol hes at the age were he wants to be up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Fruitymeli said:


> mine were opposite when they were born they always sleep 7 till 7 after the newborn stage

lol i was a nightmare child hated sleep :haha: still wouldprefer to be awake at nightthen daytime:shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had 2 great sleepers, dont know if I will be 4rd time lucky! I went to bed and got up at 9:45 (a pro of having bigger age gap lol) still feel tired though and was starving when I got up!


----------



## Fruitymeli

i know what you mean they used to be always tears at bed time with me and my sister lol we use to think we were left out :)


----------



## Wiggler

I've been up since 5am, I have early risers :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its even harder to chose baby names after seeing bub in 3d :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant beleive we are all almost half way thru our pregnancys its going so fast:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its scary isnt it. We are going to see what stuff my sister has to give me on sunday and then shopping monday!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Its scary isnt it. We are going to see what stuff my sister has to give me on sunday and then shopping monday!

ive just been orderd by my mum not to buy any toys or clothes as had alot given and brouht for us that shes bringing in december:haha: i want to buy tho:haha:


----------



## embo216

Ive got a whole chest of drawers filled with little boy bits Ive bought :blush: I'm so worried about the sleepless night again especially now I have to get up and out the door for the school and nursery run :( I am very excited about squishy newborn cuddles though :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

our little boy has a rotten cold so hes had us up all night so feeling drained today:wacko: so i found my sons 12 week scan last night and its unbeliveble how much this baby looks the same as our son. 
the single pic on its own is our son at 12 weeks and the 3 pics together is this baby im carrying now. wat do u ladies think:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







scan 002.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2









scan 001.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PerpetualMama

wow! You'd swear it was the same fetus! Will be interesting to see if the resemblance is there when (s)he's born!!


----------



## future hopes

i know hun its unbelevable im really wandering if i am having another boy now because the scan r just so simular:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Aww they do look so similar!


----------



## future hopes

so im not imagining it then lol. really cant wait to find out wat im having now:hugs:


----------



## embo216

How long till you find out hun? x


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Future, they do look SO much alike!!! I bet you've got another little boy on the way!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw Em, I want to buy stuff. Nights with the school run scare me but atm I am up about 10times to pee so I am hoping I will be ok lol


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> my baby is the same so have my other 2 they were definatly night babies :)
> 
> its amazing just hope shes not gonna be like me and not sleep at night until shes 6!:haha: that would be my payback i guess:blush:Click to expand...

I found out that my little Beany-Girl is a morning Peanut! She always kicks and wiggles early in the AM, but sometimes at night too if she is happy hehe :baby:



WhisperOfHope said:


> cant beleive we are all almost half way thru our pregnancys its going so fast:cloud9:

I knooooow I mean wow time seems to be going so slow day by day because we are all excited to see our LOs but then again you look at our progress and think wow it was just yesterday we were so happy to be Blueberries hehe



future hopes said:


> so im not imagining it then lol. really cant wait to find out wat im having now:hugs:

Future, the scans really really are sooo similar nawwww how cute and amazing at the same time! :flower:


----------



## rem_82

I love watching scans and looking at the photo's after....the baby has such a character already!!! we get to see ours again in a week cos they couldnt get baby to move, so they couldnt see the bottom of the spine well!! I dont mind though cos i get to see her again!!

I feel like all i do right now is pee. i driving me mad. My DS is a nightmare at night at the moment again, and i had the worst night last night, and as a result pee'd for england!!! 

i'm guilty for buying a couple of things today. Only a dress with matching hat and some leggings for bubsy and a packet of muslings. I looked at babygrows and vests, and thought I should get early baby as DS was 6.15 when he was born, but no one seems to sell it anymore. I'm not sure what to do. What sizes are u guys all getting for birth weight????


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

both mine were small so fitted newborn for at least 2mths so Il prob get mainly babygrows in newborn and 1 or 2 outfits just because I think babygrows are softer and comfier for baby. I will get more stuff in 0-3.


----------



## embo216

I completely forgot about muslins! They were so helpful with mine


----------



## Seity

My son was so small he fit into preemie clothes, but we didn't have any, so we just had him in the newborn size anyway. I'm hoping this one is a little bigger and fits in newborn size. In any case, I'm sure 0-3 will be too big.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hmm is there anyway of predicting your baby's size? I mean if beany is born on time, do u/s sizes etc and growth rates + weight and height of mum and dad for example kind of give any sort of prediction to sizes?


----------



## Newt4

Farida_2013 said:


> Hmm is there anyway of predicting your baby's size? I mean if beany is born on time, do u/s sizes etc and growth rates + weight and height of mum and dad for example kind of give any sort of prediction to sizes?

We had to have a late ultra sound with my DD and they predicted her birth size to be 5.5-6.0lbs. She was 6lb 2oz. I figured she would be small though through family history as I was 7lb and my husband was 6lb. I think the fundal maybe tell a estimate of the size to? (unsure)


----------



## Jembug

My first weighed 6lb 12 oz and ny second weighed 7lb 11oz so I'm expecting a an 8lber?
Oh my? I just got a couple of pink baby grows from sainsburys, newborn size, I think was 7.5lb? I seem to remember mothercare and next come up big? But telco come up small? Xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

im not sure what to expect this time my son was 6 pound 14 oz my daughter 
was 5 pound 15


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I would be surprised if I had a baby of 7lb 7oz but we will see :haha:

I found Mothercare came up big, Next about right and Tesco small :thumbup:

I dont really feel that I can justify buying much as this baby is another girl and Ivy's stuff is obviously quite new and we have kept all of it.

We need a new bouncer/swing because I didnt like the one we had for Ivy and also a new steriliser and bottles. I bf last time and Ivy wouldnt take a bottle after 8 weeks but I NEED this baby to be able to take a bottle too.

Also we have some bottles that were barely used from when Ivy was small, do all bottles and teats need to be replaced for the next baby?


----------



## Lindylou

How do you bottle and breast feed? I think I want to mix x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> How do you bottle and breast feed? I think I want to mix x

me too ive got bottles just need to work out how you do it :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

My dd was 7.11 at 38+6 so expecting a biggish baby. My sisters ds at 41+5 was 10.7!!! 

Just got a text from my best friend who was due on the 6th... She's just gone Into labour! too excited :)


----------



## Nixilix

I think it's best I establish bf first but introduce bottle (maybe with expressed milk) at say 6ish weeks.

If you plan to mix formula and breast milk then maybe try formula at 8ish weeks so you don't have to always have a stash of expressed breast
Milk. Each to their own tho, I know some would prefer to exclusively Bf.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I wish I had the answer to bottle and bfing!

I combi fed (breastfeeding and formula feeding via a bottle) for 8 weeks because I had gestational diabetes and didnt get a lot of support in hospital/when my daughter lost quite a bit of weight.

You are normally advised to wait 6 weeks before introducing a bottle because it can confuse the baby as to how to latch onto the boob etc.

Also you dont want to mess with your milk supply too much (i.e. over stimulating it) at the very beginning with lots of expressing etc. 

I think what I will do this time is hopefully wait til 4 weeks approx if the baby has a good latch and is feeding well and then express at the same time each day to give a bottle of expressed breastmilk at the same time. 

I found it really hard that my daughter just wouldnt take a bottle and dont want to be in that situation again.


----------



## embo216

I'm expecting a whopper this time! My 1st was 9lb 3 on her due date, my 2nd was 8lb 9 2 weeks early so goodness knows what size this one will be :/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i aint got a clue what to expect size wise shes meausring 2 weeks ahead atm andhubby was 7lb 7 i was 3 lb something but i was prem and a twin


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Amelie. I really want to try bfing but my sil is feeding her baby nearly every hour and I could not cope with that so thought I would try and mix.... let dh do some!! Just trying to figure out what type of things I need to have in for when baby arrives regarding bottles/ sterilisers etc. so much to get my head around which is tricky when baby brain has struck :) 

I asked dh how big a baby he was- he said he has no idea and surely a pound or two difference in size wouldn't make that much of a difference..... Spoken like a true man!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My first was 2days early and 7lb my 2nd was 1day early and 6lb 15oz (after a scan at 34weeks predicted her at 4lb :/)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> Thanks Amelie. I really want to try bfing but my sil is feeding her baby nearly every hour and I could not cope with that so thought I would try and mix.... let dh do some!! Just trying to figure out what type of things I need to have in for when baby arrives regarding bottles/ sterilisers etc. so much to get my head around which is tricky when baby brain has struck :)

BF babies often do feed a lot early on, it is normal and yes it is difficult. It is how they stimulate your body to produce the right amount of milk for them though and normally 'cluster' feeding only lasts a few weeks.

I would never 'push' bfing on anyone because you have to do what is best for you and your baby but coming from someone who found it difficult, almost gave up, and had quite a few issues with it - I can definitely say it was the best decision I made to carry on and I loved it in the end :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Amelie - my sil has been like that for 4 months now. I feel exhausted watching her :) Will definitely try and give bfing a seriously good go. X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I am going to bottle feed. I know its not ideal for everyone but its right for me and my family x


----------



## embo216

I think I'll most probably bottle feed too, will give it a good go but if it doesn't work out like with the other 2 then so be it :)


----------



## Seity

I had to combo feed due to low supply. I really enjoyed BF, but never could get anything from a pump and I go back to work after 2 months. I start pumping at 4 weeks and introduce the bottle at 5 weeks. I believe the 'magic window' for introducing the bottle is between 6-8 weeks. Too early _might_ confuse baby (although that is very rare). Too late is the much bigger concern because baby may refuse the bottle.
When I introduce at 5 weeks it's only 2 times that week, not every day. I was doing my best to exclusively BF and only give expressed BM in the bottle, but the trouble with the pump just frustrated me and my son was losing weight, so at 3 months we switched to formula for the daytime bottles while I was at work. This time around, I'll probably skip the pump and just use formula from the start for the daytime bottles while I'm at work.
I don't sterilize because we are on city water which is clean, so hot soapy water is fine for cleaning bottles in our house. It's nice to combo feed because you never need to bring a bottle with you when you're out of the house, just whip out the boobs and instant happy baby.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm going to give all I can to breastfeed. :) I don't mind about feeding every 1-2 hours - it means more cuddles! DH can always have his time with Baby doing the nappies. :haha: :p I want to introduce bottles at 4 months, so that I can stop breastfeeding after 6 months (or do it just to settle baby at bedtime) in order to go back to work. If I can have 9 months off work, I might breastfeed a bit longer.


----------



## tntrying22

I was 8lb 11oz but DH was an identical triplet so they were born premature. Wondering if that will bring us down a little lol. 

I am planning to breastfeed - I will be really disappointed if I can't. Planning to get lots of help if I need it. I am going to pump some though - I do plan on having a few evenings out and I do sometimes have to travel for work, so there will be times he'll have to take a bottle with breast milk as well.

18 wks today!


----------



## Nixilix

I was really disappointed and upset with my bf experience last time.
Dd was tongue ties but no one picked it up for weeks so ended up having to switch due to latch issues. I think that ruined my first few months thinking I would be able to do it and I failed. So this time I will be putting all my might in and not giving up.


----------



## Wiggler

DS has tongue tie and DD has lip tie, this baby is being checked at birth and if he/she has either I will be pushing for it to be snipped, it screwed up BF with both of them :( x x x


----------



## babydreams85

I was 7 lbs 12 ounces and DH was preemie and tiny (so don't know how that factors in). Have no clue what to expect on size. 

As for BFing I definitely plan to do it, but I know that sometimes it just does not work, for various reasons. I feel like if I can at least do it half the time it helps baby's immune system. We have A LOT of allergies and asthma between DH and I, so I'm hoping that BFing will help somewhat with our LOs chances of getting our issues.


----------



## RebeccaG

I was really upset when bf didn't work out for us. I managed up to 6/7 weeks which is when we had been through thrush, mastitis and then discovered a tongue tie! Was devastated and I really beat myself up over it last time. This time I will try again but am no way putting all the pressure on myself that I did last time. It's great if it works but if it doesn't then formula it will be x


----------



## babydreams85

RebeccaG said:


> I was really upset when bf didn't work out for us. I managed up to 6/7 weeks which is when we had been through thrush, mastitis and then discovered a tongue tie! Was devastated and I really beat myself up over it last time. This time I will try again but am no way putting all the pressure on myself that I did last time. It's great if it works but if it doesn't then formula it will be x

That's really how I feel--if it doesn't work out then it doesn't. Formula is much better now than it used to be, so I certainly don't think there's anything wrong with doing it either way. You can only do so much and it's not worth stressing and a lot of pain on your part. If it comes easy then great, if not, then formula works just fine!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I really didnt like breastfeeding. I dont know why, it just was not for me. Lucky I never had any hassle from anyone and DF has always supported any choices I make. xxx


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm not going to breast feed, I didn't with my daughter and decided not to
This time, but even if I wanted to I couldn't because of my bipolar meds, they are going to triple them once princess comes along incase I go into meltdown and that volume of medication is not good for baby as its will be in my breast milk


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My daughter has a tongue tie, it made bf difficult because she had a shallow latch and didnt take much milk at a time. We got through it and I just had to feed her a lot it felt like!

I was lucky it never hurt badly thankfully. 

It is one of the only things I actually dream about to do with this baby, is giving them their first ever feed. I think I just feel so much more relaxed going into it this time because I have an idea what to expect and I believe in myself more.

I think that applies for bf and ff, it is great feel like you know what you are doing!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm a nurse, and during my training I did a week with the health visitors. I diagnosed a tongue tie on one of the babies, so I feel like I know what signs to look for. So, even if my baby has it, we should be able to get it sorted pretty quick. :)


----------



## Jembug

I admire all you ladies who breast feed but I never did it either of my Girlies.... And I dobt feel I want to this time? I have no idea why I feel like this? I watched my step mum breast feed all four of my younger siblings... 
I wish I felt different coz I know it's the mist natural and the best thing you can for your baby.
So many tongue tied babies, I didn't realise it was that common... Although I noticed it on the baby i recently nannyed for- I sent mum in to panic over his future speech!
Hope you all had a good day x


----------



## RebeccaG

My son has seriously thrived on formula and not had any problems. 

Totally agree with it being the best feeling knowing what to do this time lol! Felt totallly clueless last time despite doing lots of reading. Nothing prepares you for your 1st baby. 

I'm just going to bf for as long as I can and try and get the colostrum and then if that's it I will be happy that they've had that. 

Yes tongue tie I think is very common. My son didn't have a noticeable one at all - you could only see it when he cried as it was far back but quite a tight one so it just meant he pinched the nipple a lot! A lot of counties refuse to do anything about it and ladies have to go privately to get it done.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what is tounge tie?


----------



## Nixilix

The thing that annoyed me is the pediatrician diagnosed it and every midwife said Yes it needs snipped but they never made the appointment even tho we pushed. Practically made it myself in the end!!! So im not leaving the hospital til the appt is made.

I have nothing against formula i just really want to succeed at bf. My DD was FF and trust me.... she is fine!! she is so full of beans, sleeps through the night, so socialable. Yes ok breast is best... its fact. But its how you bring them up that shape them... not what you feed them.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am so glad I didnt get shot down for admitting I may just go straight to bottle. I always thought maybe I was alone and it was weird to not want to. I actually admire BF mums too but its never something I wanted to do and I dont know why?? I tried with DD and it was not going to happen and it just put me off :(

I also have a disabled child and OH works silly hours, I just think bottle feeding will work out best for us all xx

AP- I feel like a first time mum again due to big (ish) age gap. Hoping it will all come back to me.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Also, really breathless tonight, is this anything of concern?


----------



## Beckzter

I'm liking reading everyones opinions on feeding. If I can I would love to breast feed, I am open minded and will not hesitate to go onto formula if it doesn't work out, like others have said both methods ensure that baby is fed and nourished so no need to worry.

Whilst we are on the subject of feeding I have been looking at sterilisers this weekend, what happened to the cold water ones that you use with Milton fluid, it's all microwave and electric now?? Am I being an old fogey? Lol!


----------



## Beckzter

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Also, really breathless tonight, is this anything of concern?


Are you feeling breathless when you are resting(I.e sitting doewn etc?) sounds like its just baby moving everything up, Ive heard your organs become more squished as baby grows.

I get breathless walking up flights of stairs or if I've walked for quite a while. I find it a bit weird so try not to get my heart rate up too much


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Beckzter said:


> I'm liking reading everyones opinions on feeding. If I can I would love to breast feed, I am open minded and will not hesitate to go onto formula if it doesn't work out, like others have said both methods ensure that baby is fed and nourished so no need to worry.
> 
> *Whilst we are on the subject of feeding I have been looking at sterilisers this weekend, what happened to the cold water ones that you use with Milton fluid, it's all microwave and electric now?? Am I being an old fogey? Lol!*




Not at all. I want a cold water one too and having probs finding one. I THINK milton do one?
https://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/milton...ilton-cold-water-steriliser&utm_campaign=main


----------



## RebeccaG

I think you're right if you go in with an open mind about feeding it's much better. I was so desperate for bf to work - everyone around me bf their babies, all my family bf etc etc blah blah so I felt like it was the thing to do and then when I couldn't I felt like such a failure. 

We have a microwave steriliser that is sooooo easy and much better than our huge electric one. My son refuses to go anywhere near anything that has been put in/near milton so just bear in mind your baby might be the same! It does smell and taste funny to be fair!


----------



## RebeccaG

I often felt breathless if I wasn't sitting upright enough if you know what I mean? If I'm too reclined I felt really breathless. 

Looking forward to those symptoms starting again!!


----------



## embo216

I remember trying a cold water Milton steriliser once but it left a residue on it? I may have done it wrong :lol:

I used the microwave ones and they were great- I have to admit I did completely forgot about having to sterilise everything :nope:


----------



## Nixilix

Milton turns stuff a funny yellow Colour too. Microwave one is very easy but only
Does 4 bottles. We used to get dummies in too. Took 8 mins. 

Electric one takes 6 mins and takes 6 bottles and dummies.

I like microwave as can store it in there when not using as don't want to lose the table top space with the electric one. And it's cheap :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Yep that's what we did with micro one - kept it in microwave. Our avent took 6 minutes to do but yes only 4 bottles at a time. We had 8 bottles in total so just did 2 batches every evening. Use to race myself to wash the next set of bottles before the 1st lot were finished sterilising hahahh lol how sad?!


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi all :)
has anyone thought of names for baby yet ?


----------



## awaitinmelody

hi! I am due in Feb 2013 too! But I am really confused because, both the doctors i visited predicted 1st Feb! But my 1st ultrasonogram said 14th Feb! And when my last ultrasonogram 4m lat week said 2nd feb!


----------



## SweetPea0903

We got our crib set. We found a crib that converts into a day bed and then full size bed, a changing table, and 4 drawer dresser for $150. A girl at work was selling the set. Its it great condition too.


----------



## Fruitymeli

awaitinmelody said:


> hi! I am due in Feb 2013 too! But I am really confused because, both the doctors i visited predicted 1st Feb! But my 1st ultrasonogram said 14th Feb! And when my last ultrasonogram 4m lat week said 2nd feb!

ive been told that from different ultrasounds 
the 12 week scan is most accurate i would say :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

SweetPea0903 said:


> We got our crib set. We found a crib that converts into a day bed and then full size bed, a changing table, and 4 drawer dresser for $150. A girl at work was selling the set. Its it great condition too.

wow you got a bargain there ! :thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

Fruitymeli said:


> hi all :)
> has anyone thought of names for baby yet ?

Yep, we have ours picked out! He already has a few monogrammed items too! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

awaitinmelody said:


> hi! I am due in Feb 2013 too! But I am really confused because, both the doctors i visited predicted 1st Feb! But my 1st ultrasonogram said 14th Feb! And when my last ultrasonogram 4m lat week said 2nd feb!

I was charting, temping, using OPKs, etc. when I conceived, so I am fairly certain of my due date (Feb 21st). However, according to my first ultrasound at 6.5 weeks my due date is Feb 23rd, and according to my 12 week ultrasound my due date is Feb 17th. Who knows what my 19 week scan will say? There is definitely some variation in the dates!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Fruitymeli said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> We got our crib set. We found a crib that converts into a day bed and then full size bed, a changing table, and 4 drawer dresser for $150. A girl at work was selling the set. Its it great condition too.
> 
> wow you got a bargain there ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes definitely. The dresser alone is worth more than what we paid. She included the matress and box spring too.


----------



## SweetPea0903

We have Skyelar picked out if we have a boy. My husband is stuck on Zoey for a girls name, but I'm up in the air with it.


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> what is tounge tie?

Yeah, never heard of this..Anyone? Wondering if this is a UK term...I think you all use the word thrush to describe a yeast infection down south where as we just call it a yeast infection ;) we use thrush to describe yeast infection in the breast typically related to nursing in the US. Am I understanding this right?

ETA: Found this link - https://www.tonguetie.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2 

I will be mostly disappointed about the benefits and $$$ saved if I can't bf (and the added calorie burn ugh!) but will go to formula if need be :) I think people just do what makes sense for them. Some people are uncomfortable with bf or can't and I am sure their babies are just fine.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey lovely ladies!

Well I plan on BFing since this is my first child so I should really experience both so I could be able to decide which is best.. I don't plan on BFing for too long only a few months, so I will then introduce bottle after around 6-8 weeks as some lovely mummies advised above :D thanks!

Also about baby names, I have nooo idea and I am starting to get worried hehe, a girl is so difficult to name because there are SO many choices lol (any tips?  )


----------



## Lindylou

I'm going to check out the avent microwave steriliser- sounds good and prefer no chemicals!

I deal a lot with tongue ties (working in dentistry) and I must say severe ones that interfere with feeding/speech etc are very unusual. Most people don't even realise they have them. A tongue tie is when the bit of skin that looks like it attaches your tongue to the bottom of your mouth comes closer to the tip of your tongue. For most people the amount of increased attachment does not hinder them in anyway but obviously on here there have been a few more severe ones! Cutting them is simple but for a baby would involve a general anaesthetic so is only done in extreme cases because you don't want to put a baby through it. That is what I know from my training and working in the UK!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Well, I cooked red kidney beans today with tomtoe sauce and rice, then ate a yoghurt the a kiwi..

I sat for a bit then suddenly I had to throw up... And I did.. all of it :( 

I have never suffered Morning sickness in this pregnancy so I am sure this is either food poisoning (but syptoms stopped after throwing up) or somethng in the food.. I am so worried I hurt Beany somehow..


----------



## Nixilix

No anaesthetic needed to cut tongue tie when baby but needed if left. DD. was snipped and took 30 secs.


----------



## Wiggler

for sterilisers, I had a microwave TT one that could be used for cold water sterilising too :)

I'm not getting a microwave one again, the amount of times I burnt my hands getting the damn thing out of my microwave :haha:

No need for a GA for little babies to have a tongue tie snipped, it is needed once they hit 8 months ish though https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/tongue-tie/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Jembug

For some strange reason I was sick twice last night! Still, it got me out of sex! Ha ha, anyone just not interested? I fancy my husband like mad but just don't feel the need for sex.... Oh dear xx


----------



## Wiggler

I've not been all that interested since I was pregnant with Dylan :rofl: Poor OH :haha: x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My daughter has a tongue tie we didnt get snipped (because we managed to get through the really difficult feeding phase and as she grew it relaxed) - she still has a weird 'heart' shaped tongue though. When she was born it actually looked forked like a snakes tongue!!!! :wacko:

I think we have decided on a name for this new little girlie - going to make sure she is definitely a girl still at 20 weeks before getting really attached to the name though :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

We have names picked :cloud9: Lucas for a boy and Sophie for a girl. I'm shocked at how easy it was to pick names this time, I changed my mind so many times with Dylan and Bethany was a stand in name until we found something better :rofl: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have a name and a back up name just in case change mind hehe. Its so hard choosing a name but you will know when you get the right one.

Oh I love the smell of milton haha none of my 2 minded it but then again they didn't care as long as they got fed (still a pair of gannets!) I couldnt get on with the other sterilisers at all! I have no idea why!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> For some strange reason I was sick twice last night! Still, it got me out of sex! Ha ha, anyone just not interested? I fancy my husband like mad but just don't feel the need for sex.... Oh dear xx

very little interest at all DH getting pissed at me. First 10 weeks I was terrified, now I'm just so tired :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> My daughter has a tongue tie, it made bf difficult because she had a shallow latch and didnt take much milk at a time. We got through it and I just had to feed her a lot it felt like!
> 
> I was lucky it never hurt badly thankfully.
> 
> It is one of the only things I actually dream about to do with this baby, is giving them their first ever feed. I think I just feel so much more relaxed going into it this time because I have an idea what to expect and I believe in myself more.
> 
> I think that applies for bf and ff, it is great feel like you know what you are doing!

I agree! First time bf was a learning experience. I had so many problems with first DD, but by he time babies 2, 3,4, and 5 came along I was a pro. I dream of that first feeding too! Twice out of 3 dreams. Once I accomplished it and the other time they were bottle feeding and then took the baby and I was searching for him high and low in order to establish my milk supply. I will definitely bf this one (God willing all will be ok with baby and I can). 
Those of you who don't want to, don't feel put down! Plenty of wpmen chose not to, and their babies are fine :) look at me (or not, lol) ...I wasn't bf :haha:


----------



## yellow11

I'm being sick again too :sick:
I hadn't been sick in almost 2 weeks and then last night....WHAM out of the blue, vomiting again :(
Thought it was done with. :cry:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Its strange, I didn't get any ms the first tri... But in the past week I got sick a couple times... :shrug:


----------



## Seity

I always want sex. I just don't get it very often. :haha: It's harder to orgasm now than earlier in the pregnancy though.
We don't find out the sex for another 11 days. We'll start considering names after that scan.
I hope anyone who's sick feels better soon. 
I've been feeling great. I even squeezed in a quick workout yesterday while my son was napping.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

trying to decorate a flat when 19weeks preg is such a not good idea my back is killing me:haha: and bending down has set my heartburn off arghhh:dohh:


----------



## Rota

We need to do cold water/electric steriliser as we dont own a microwave as the last one blew up and i didnt replace it as we hardly used it, also dont think ive got room (or money) for a microwave.


So tired at the moment, no energy for anything. Could just sit and cry,im thinking about having my meds increased as im not coping very well with work at the moment. Who will employ a pregnant staff nurse who is not confident,authorative or good at dealing with 'awkward' people? :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> We need to do cold water/electric steriliser as we dont own a microwave as the last one blew up and i didnt replace it as we hardly used it, also dont think ive got room (or money) for a microwave.
> 
> 
> So tired at the moment, no energy for anything. Could just sit and cry,im thinking about having my meds increased as im not coping very well with work at the moment. Who will employ a pregnant staff nurse who is not confident,authorative or good at dealing with 'awkward' people? :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs

we dont have a microwave atm either!


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies
how is everyone today :)


----------



## rem_82

I really want to bf, as it just wasent an option for ds, but I also want OH to be able to feed, so we getting those new avent natural bottles. I been told they are fantastic! I have my microwave steriliser from last time, or should i replace it??

My son had tongue tie, along with everything else. He also had ambilical hernia. They snipped his tongue tie when they fixed his cleft lip. 

My OH wont discuss names. He is a real nuisance! We have another scan next week and he wants to wait til after then to discuss names, so we can confirm its a girl!!!

Hope everyone is feeling better!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rem_82 said:


> I really want to bf, as it just wasent an option for ds, but I also want OH to be able to feed, so we getting those new avent natural bottles. I been told they are fantastic! I have my microwave steriliser from last time, or should i replace it??
> 
> My son had tongue tie, along with everything else. He also had ambilical hernia. They snipped his tongue tie when they fixed his cleft lip.
> 
> My OH wont discuss names. He is a real nuisance! We have another scan next week and he wants to wait til after then to discuss names, so we can confirm its a girl!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better!!!

Looking at your avatar they did an amazing job fixing your little boy's cleft lip, it amazes every time I find out a child had one and how well they can be fixed :flower:


----------



## Mom To 2

Two days till my scan! Can't wait to hear baby looks perfect and gender.

I have not been able to eat most meats or sweets since my BFP, discovered this weekend sweets do not bother me anymore, not sure thats a good thing. :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Fruitymeli said:


> hi ladies
> how is everyone today :)

Feeling achey and crampy...ughh. Think he is going through a growth spurt or something...either that or I'm getting another UTI :cry: (I REALLY hope not). Was just sitting here watching TV before bed and he is kicking and wiggling a lot, best feeling in the world! Can't wait for it to get much stronger! :happydance:

How is everyone else?


----------



## babydreams85

Mom To 2 said:


> Two days till my scan! Can't wait to hear baby looks perfect and gender.
> 
> I have not been able to eat most meats or sweets since my BFP, discovered this weekend sweets do not bother me anymore, not sure thats a good thing. :haha:

Good luck at your scan!!!! Ohhh sweets have been a major problem for me this week. I just ate my weight in chocolate candy I think. :haha:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Booked my 3d ultrasound appt. Going Nov 26th. Can't wait to see what they baby will actually look like.


----------



## fides

RebeccaG said:


> I think you're right if you go in with an open mind about feeding it's much better. I was so desperate for bf to work - everyone around me bf their babies, all my family bf etc etc blah blah so I felt like it was the thing to do and then when I couldn't I felt like such a failure.

^^^ absolutely agree. I had my heart set on BF'ing, and when the milk didn't come in, I was sooo bullheaded in trying_ everything_ to make it come in, continually getting my hopes up and dashed again, and I was devastated the whole time and it made the first several months with baby completely terrible, emotionally.

This time around, if it happens, great, if not, well, baby needs to grow, so that's what's more important. I feel like I missed out on my son's newborn phase b/c of all the stress and effort wasted on something that wasn't meant to be, so this time, I'm giving it a few days, period. 



awaitinmelody said:


> hi! I am due in Feb 2013 too! But I am really confused because, both the doctors i visited predicted 1st Feb! But my 1st ultrasonogram said 14th Feb! And when my last ultrasonogram 4m lat week said 2nd feb!

Welcome! That's crazy! Which date would you like to be on for the first page of this thread, though? 



Wiggler said:


> We have names picked :cloud9: Lucas for a boy and Sophie for a girl.

Like them both! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scan and 2nd tri screening today can't wait to see Lena again and booking our 3d scan today for27 weeks:cloud9:


----------



## Lindylou

Got our 20 week on Thursday. DH has now come around to staying team yellow!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey for team yellow :D 

How are you all? I felt kicks with my hand last night!!


----------



## Rota

Well i officially weigh the lightest ive been for the past 3 years!!! not sure if this is a good thing or not :shrug:


Freezer is almost defrosted :D It majorly needed doing as it hasnt been done since i bought it and that was about 8 years ago, At least now i can start to batch cook and stock pile cheap meat for stews/pies for the new year.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ughh someone just asked if I was part of the feb 2013 50 shades baby boom....sigh...


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha: i forgot about the 50 shades thing i havent even read it doesnt apeal to me:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I do not want to be associated with a joke of a book lol


----------



## Wiggler

My friends all know my opinion of that book and wouldn't dare mention that this baby could be associated with it or I will end up in a massive rant about how its a piss poor excuse of a book :rofl:

This baby is a result of me saying "make it quick, I want to go to sleep" :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This is result of me saying "dont worry I am not likely to get pregnant even though I was late taking my pill"

ha x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my bellys gone really round at the ffront now,im being brave and showing unclothed lol
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im lucky as people know we were trying way before and was seeing a fertility specialist:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump hun! x x x


----------



## Rota

oh thank god that there are other relatively sane people out there who think those books are crap. The characters are hideous, the way it is written is atrocious and frankly its about as erotic as Mr Bean. Think i will stick to my black lace books.

Bump is the result of us having 1 weeks annual leave at the same time for DD's birthday.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> oh thank god that there are other relatively sane people out there who think those books are crap. The characters are hideous, the way it is written is atrocious and frankly its about as erotic as Mr Bean. Think i will stick to my black lace books.
> 
> Bump is the result of us having 1 weeks annual leave at the same time for DD's birthday.

its like it was written by a teenager its a pile of poop my sis loved it but me i really am not into that type of thing:shrug: id rather read twighlight:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

No one knew we were trying, I had a MC in March and another in May and I told people I was giving up cos I swear if another person said to me "are you sure you want to try again? you have been through so much" I would have smacked them, I got pregnant again before my period and I got quite a few chats about if I had done the right thing getting pregnant again so soon. I know they were only worried in case I MC again, but seriously? How about being happy for me. grrr

That was my last cycle trying again too, if I hadn't got pregnant, or if I MC again that would have been me done. This baby is my miracle :cloud9:


----------



## Rota

WhisperOfHope said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> oh thank god that there are other relatively sane people out there who think those books are crap. The characters are hideous, the way it is written is atrocious and frankly its about as erotic as Mr Bean. Think i will stick to my black lace books.
> 
> Bump is the result of us having 1 weeks annual leave at the same time for DD's birthday.
> 
> its like it was written by a teenager its a pile of poop my sis loved it but me i really am not into that type of thing:shrug: id rather read twighlight:haha:Click to expand...

Oh no dont start me on the Twi-shite :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

The Wheel of Time is more my kind of book, I'm on my millionth re-read of the series in time for the release of the final book in January


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> No one knew we were trying, I had a MC in March and another in May and I told people I was giving up cos I swear if another person said to me "are you sure you want to try again? you have been through so much" I would have smacked them, I got pregnant again before my period and I got quite a few chats about if I had done the right thing getting pregnant again so soon. I know they were only worried in case I MC again, but seriously? How about being happy for me. grrr
> 
> That was my last cycle trying again too, if I hadn't got pregnant, or if I MC again that would have been me done. This baby is my miracle :cloud9:

just shows miracles do happen was the same with us we were told ivf was onlly option but i changed my doc and she tried me with clomid and boom first try we got pregnant:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> oh thank god that there are other relatively sane people out there who think those books are crap. The characters are hideous, the way it is written is atrocious and frankly its about as erotic as Mr Bean. Think i will stick to my black lace books.
> 
> Bump is the result of us having 1 weeks annual leave at the same time for DD's birthday.
> 
> its like it was written by a teenager its a pile of poop my sis loved it but me i really am not into that type of thing:shrug: id rather read twighlight:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no dont start me on the Twi-shite :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: i don't read much as gives me headaches due to my dyslexia but thats one book im ashamed to say can read over and over again i need to find something new:haha:


----------



## Rota

Think i shall spend the rest of my day off reading pride and predjudice :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> Think i shall spend the rest of my day off reading pride and predjudice :D

sounds a good book but i doubt id get into it can't read full stop atm as the letters jump out at me :dohh:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This bump is the result of a jubilee weekend shag-a-thon and a bottle of wine. I decided to chill out a bit and be less obsessive with the OPKs and it worked!

I feel very lucky to have been able to fall pregnant easily, my daughter was conceived first time. We had a chemical the first month of trying this time and that did upset me quite a bit. Bump was conceived on the 3rd month after the chemical.

My 17 week piccie below - smaller than average baby and normal fluid levels. My MW says my uterus is well above my belly button already though. 

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/17weekbump.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> This bump is the result of a jubilee weekend shag-a-thon and a bottle of wine. I decided to chill out a bit and be less obsessive with the OPKs and it worked!
> 
> I feel very lucky to have been able to fall pregnant easily, my daughter was conceived first time. We had a chemical the first month of trying this time and that did upset me quite a bit. Bump was conceived on the 3rd month after the chemical.
> 
> My 17 week piccie below - smaller than average baby and normal fluid levels. My MW says my uterus is well above my belly button already though.
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/17weekbump.jpg

gorgeouse bump:cloud9:


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! I'm so not interested in sex either. We've barely done it since I got pregnant, poor DH.

Went back to work yesterday after having a week off. Goodness me! Last week I didn't have any sickness or aches. Today, after doing a 13 hour shift on the ward I feel dreadful! Only 16ish weeks til mat leave and counting!

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

My cousin asked me if Bump is the result of the 50 Shades books, and I was really offended! I could only get through about half of the first book before giving up. It's complete and utter shite. :p

Bump is the result of a night of passion is DH's brother's old bed at his parents' house! (Or possibly the night after, in our own home). We were invited to a wedding the next day. When I announced my pregnancy on Facebook, the bride from the wedding congratulated me. I told her, "Thanks for having a wedding!" :haha:


----------



## rem_82

I have to admit i loved twilight, but didnt bother with 50 shades. It just sounds crap!!! 
My bump is a result of me saying babe im ovulating! Thank god it worked!!! that was a one of...the previous month we were at it like rabbits with no luck!!!

Its been a while since we had sex, im just not feeling it, and i crash as soon as my head hits the pillow!!!

One thing that is annoying me this pregnancy, is my nose!!! i cant breath through it most of the time. I dont even know whats bunging it uo anymore! nothing seems to work!!!


----------



## gflady

rem_82 said:


> I have to admit i loved twilight, but didnt bother with 50 shades. It just sounds crap!!!
> My bump is a result of me saying babe im ovulating! Thank god it worked!!! that was a one of...the previous month we were at it like rabbits with no luck!!!
> 
> Its been a while since we had sex, im just not feeling it, and i crash as soon as my head hits the pillow!!!
> 
> One thing that is annoying me this pregnancy, is my nose!!! i cant breath through it most of the time. I dont even know whats bunging it uo anymore! nothing seems to work!!!

i'm getting sinus problems too- runny nose, loads of sneezing, aching sinuses. It's on and off though so I don't think I'm coming down with a cold.

We had been trying for 4 months before we got pregnant. I have PCOS so we were expecting it be a long haul! Didn't do anything special to conceive just spent lots of time in the bedroom and used preseed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had just done a marathon in May and I was due on that weekend of going so I had taken my pill over weekend to stop my period and then got all confused about it and missed one. I did feel ill but just assumed I was run down after putting my body through that and then one day I literally cried the whole day over EVERYTHING and then next day BFP lol. 

How are you all today? I am just eating a cheese and salad cream sarnie mmmm


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not feeling too good atm :( stupid tummy problems :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

We saw the midwife today, and had a listen to Baby. :)

Also, we're thinking of doing the NCT antenatal classes. Anyone else done it/thinking of doing it?


----------



## Mom To 2

This baby is the result of seeing a smiley face on my digital ovulation test, and the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) for the first time.
I had a chemical in January, our first month trying, then got pregnant again the 6th month of trying. It has never taken me longer than 2 months to get pregnant and I was getting very discouraged.
God knew this was the perfect baby for me. His timing is always perfect.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know about antenatal classes as it is my 3rd but I did for my first :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got to book my antenatal classes but dread them as prob have to go alone and my german isnt great for that:shrug:


----------



## Seity

This baby is the result of we had a friend watching our son for the night. It was the first time we'd been alone in months and it'd been months since we'd had sex. I wasn't due to OV for another week, so we didn't use the diaphragm. My body decided to OV a few days early and *bam* pregnant from just the one time.


----------



## MileyMamma

Our baby is the result of a tooth infection and anti biotics! Although she wasn't planned she Is very much loved and wanted :)


----------



## Jembug

Our baby is the result of my husband getting bored of me saying I want another!
I'm very lucky, I've fallen pregnant four times straight away with one miscarriage. Wish I could give my luck away now as it no more babies for us x


----------



## tntrying22

Ours is a result of Hey hon, Im pretty sure Im ov this weekend and a Hey hon I had a temp spike late so better today as well lol. We were on hurry up and get to June to make 12mo of trying so we can go to the dr plan. Got my bfp the weekend after the dr visit so surprise, LO was already on board. It was a good thing I went to the dr though because my thyroid was really low so had we got pg and not known about the thyroid I might have mc'd :( 

I've been feeling good so far - hungry! And yes, sweets are back on in full swing. I had a massive frozen yogurt with chocolate chips, Reese's pieces and waffle cone pieces last night and practically licked the bowl. Got a 20% pregnancy discount! Definitely my new hang out:haha:

I had a dream last night we made progress on the nursery although it was nothing like we've planned - was for a girl and had all the wrong stuff...weird!


----------



## Rota

Brrrrrr:cold: Im freezing! Jeans,thick long sleeved top socks and im shivering. Im going to fetch my duvet.


----------



## Newt4

lol love the conception stories. Ours is from vacation and our 10th anniversary night. We were suppose to start trying for another a month later but We are keeners lol.


----------



## rem_82

Oh why did you have to mention reeces pieces!!!! so glad you can get them in the uk!!! i got a thing for jelly sweets.....probably not a good thing!!
i intend to do antenatal, but my OH doesnt want to go, is it ok to go alone??? I didnt get to do it last time and as a result, and gas and air, I had no idea what was going on, and I dont want that to happen again!!! I want to be able to have a conversation between contractions, and to try things to relax me!!! Had no clues before!!!
GLady, Im sorry you are suffering the same as me. It drives me nuts. If i wake in the night, my nose will just block and cant do a thing to clear it!!! I had sinus issues before, but nowhere near as bad as this. THink I'll be visiting the doc when bubsy is born!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> oh thank god that there are other relatively sane people out there who think those books are crap. The characters are hideous, the way it is written is atrocious and frankly its about as erotic as Mr Bean. Think i will stick to my black lace books.
> 
> Bump is the result of us having 1 weeks annual leave at the same time for DD's birthday.
> 
> its like it was written by a teenager its a pile of poop my sis loved it but me i really am not into that type of thing:shrug: id rather read twighlight:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no dont start me on the Twi-shite :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i don't read much as gives me headaches due to my dyslexia but thats one book im ashamed to say can read over and over again i need to find something new:haha:Click to expand...


Try Discovery of Witches and the follow up Shadow of Night. Just finishing the second one, and read the first last year. Oh do they keep you going (also about vampires, but also witches and deamons). Author is Deborah Harkness

no interest in 50 Shades either. My niece is due in early March and readily blames the book, lol. Calls hr little on "Fitty"


----------



## PerpetualMama

rem_82 said:


> I have to admit i loved twilight, but didnt bother with 50 shades. It just sounds crap!!!
> My bump is a result of me saying babe im ovulating! Thank god it worked!!! that was a one of...the previous month we were at it like rabbits with no luck!!!
> 
> Its been a while since we had sex, im just not feeling it, and i crash as soon as my head hits the pillow!!!
> 
> One thing that is annoying me this pregnancy, is my nose!!! i cant breath through it most of the time. I dont even know whats bunging it uo anymore! nothing seems to work!!!

Have you tried a netti pot? This pregnancy is much like that of DS (17). I couldn't breathe at all and was miserable for 9 1/2 months, this time I'm stuffy and post nasal drip and allergies galore.


----------



## o.o

:wave: i'm newish here 
I'm currently pregnant with #2 and im due on february 18 and im on team pink! :happydance:  this will be my second daughter :)


----------



## Lindylou

So my conception story -
Started trying and after 6 months of no joy saw my GP who checked me over and said I was fine but possibly issues with DH so referred us to hospital. After 6 months of scans and bloods and every test going they said we were both fine and if we were younger they would leave us to it but because of my age referred us for IVF. Started our first round of IVF 6 months later. Every stage went really well and I got my BFP but sadly the hospital rang and said my HCG was dropping so either my embbies had implanted late or had implanted but were failing. So a week later I knew it hadn't worked. 

The hospital were fabulous and said I had to wait 3 months for my next go to get over the drugs etc so dh booked me a holiday with my mum. I started acupuncture and vitamins to prepare myself. I was waiting for AF number 3 to appear while I was on holiday so dh could call the hospital to start, but she didn't arrive. I could not build my hopes up
as knew my cycles could still be to pot. When I got home we did a test and got our fabulous much wanted BFP. I still cannot believe it is real an I'm so scared something will go wrong. Hopefully scan on Thursday will calm my nerves :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Little one is either the result of a DH's poor aim during his "Oooh, DS is asleep and you're still awake you wanna? Pl-pl-PLEASEEE???" with my "ok" thinking let's get this over with because I have to get up in the morning- Memorial day weekend foray that actually went pretty well. Or it's due to a 5 days before AF is due and DH says "Is it safe to finish inside" and my "should be". Going by my measurements LO was conceived on the exact night of our holiday triste, not the oops, apparently not a safe day. Definitely a memorable memorial day :cloud9:


----------



## MileyMamma

o.o said:


> :wave: i'm newish here
> I'm currently pregnant with #2 and im due on february 18 and im on team pink! :happydance:  this will be my second daughter :)

Same due date as me, I'm also having my second daughter :)


----------



## tntrying22

o.o said:


> :wave: i'm newish here
> I'm currently pregnant with #2 and im due on february 18 and im on team pink! :happydance:  this will be my second daughter :)

Welcome!:flower:


----------



## tntrying22

rem_82 said:


> Oh why did you have to mention reeces pieces!!!! so glad you can get them in the uk!!! i got a thing for jelly sweets.....probably not a good thing!!

I know - the weekend I got my bfp I was there three days in a row and wanted this Reese's pieces creation like I would die if I didnt have it! I should have known something was up:haha: Normally I get strawberries, blueberries and chocolate chips to at least add a little fruit, but this little one is having none of that HA!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just in from my appointment all is perfect and still team pink,i do however have thrush blah so have tabs to take other then that all is great heres a piccy of our princess:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 194.2 KB
Views: 7









4.jpg
File size: 186.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely pics :cloud9: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Awww lovely pics :cloud9: x x x

thank you she was being a little madame and not co-operating so had a wiggle and got 2 good ish pics shes really low in my pelvis which is why im feeling her so much:cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just in from my appointment all is perfect and still team pink,i do however have thrush blah so have tabs to take other then that all is great heres a piccy of our princess:cloud9:

Lena is beautiful!! Congrats on the excellent scan!! :happydance:


----------



## tntrying22

Awww I love the thumb sucking one so sweet. I can't wait to see my little man again and to confirm he is a boy lol. I don't expect a contradictory opinion though lol, but that would be crazy.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Just in from my appointment all is perfect and still team pink,i do however have thrush blah so have tabs to take other then that all is great heres a piccy of our princess:cloud9:
> 
> Lena is beautiful!! Congrats on the excellent scan!! :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you:cloud9: 8 weeks time and i get to see her again at my 3d scan:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

This baby was definitely no 50 Shades conception--yuck! Not interested in those books in the least. He was very planned though. We conceived on the first try back in December, but sadly lost that little girl (we know because of chromosome testing) to a MMC in February. My due date would have been Sept 4th, so I desperately wanted to be pregnant again when that date passed this year (thank goodness I was!). I had enough courage recently to go back and look up some of the ladies who had Sept due dates with me. It was hard to do but I was happy to see that most have had healthy beautiful babies in the last few weeks. 

After my D&C in Feb we started trying again as soon as the 2 week doctor ordered healing period was up. Every month that I got negative HPTs and my period showed was so heartbreaking for me...I wouldn't get out of bed for days. :( In reality it wasn't all that long (almost 4 months), but it seemed like an eternity to me. When we conceived in May I remember crying because DH had to go out of town for work, and I was due to ovulate any day. I was so upset that we had missed another month. Turns out, we got it anyways!


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Just in from my appointment all is perfect and still team pink,i do however have thrush blah so have tabs to take other then that all is great heres a piccy of our princess:cloud9:
> 
> Lena is beautiful!! Congrats on the excellent scan!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you:cloud9: 8 weeks time and i get to see her again at my 3d scan:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

How exciting! I think I will try and book my 3d scan for 30/31 weeks. Should fall about a week or two before Christmas I think. Will probably call next month.


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Awww I love the thumb sucking one so sweet. I can't wait to see my little man again and to confirm he is a boy lol. I don't expect a contradictory opinion though lol, but that would be crazy.

I know exactly what you mean. That would definitely happen to me...I would have some crazy story to tell my child later in life about how I called him/her the wrong name and gender for weeks! LOL

I'm sure he is a little boy (I think they are harder to get wrong than girls), but the thought is in the back of my mind and scares me slightly! :wacko:


----------



## Fruitymeli

i have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks seems ages lol


----------



## rem_82

Whats a netti pot???
We finally discussing names yay!!! we agree on Charlotte, Elizabeth, or Emily!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

babydreams85 said:


> This baby was definitely no 50 Shades conception--yuck! Not interested in those books in the least. He was very planned though. We conceived on the first try back in December, but sadly lost that little girl (we know because of chromosome testing) to a MMC in February. My due date would have been Sept 4th, so I desperately wanted to be pregnant again when that date passed this year (thank goodness I was!). I had enough courage recently to go back and look up some of the ladies who had Sept due dates with me. It was hard to do but I was happy to see that most have had healthy beautiful babies in the last few weeks.
> 
> After my D&C in Feb we started trying again as soon as the 2 week doctor ordered healing period was up. Every month that I got negative HPTs and my period showed was so heartbreaking for me...I wouldn't get out of bed for days. :( In reality it wasn't all that long (almost 4 months), but it seemed like an eternity to me. When we conceived in May I remember crying because DH had to go out of town for work, and I was due to ovulate any day. I was so upset that we had missed another month. Turns out, we got it anyways!

Wow our stories are so similar!! I got pregnant first month of trying, also Dec, baby was due Sep 7. And the next BFP , this one, is due Feb 22, we are one day apart!


----------



## tntrying22

rem_82 said:


> Whats a netti pot???
> We finally discussing names yay!!! we agree on Charlotte, Elizabeth, or Emily!!!

It's a little pot (hence the name) that you use a saline solution in and you hold your head over the sink or in the shower and you put the tip in one nostril and let the saline run through your sinuses and out the other nostril and then blow. Sounds crazy. I was afraid I'd drown the first time but I was so miserable my dr suggested it. It's a lifesaver. Makes you feel 1000% better. Feels a little odd but no pain. It doesn't work if your passages are completely blocked though so keep that in mind. You can get them at the drugstore and they come with the saline mix. 

***Make sure you use filtered or boiled water**** You cannot use tap water!*** Those people that got the brain ameoba infections did not use the right water and intro'd the bacteria into their sinuses this way.

I love Charlotte.:flower:


----------



## tntrying22

I thought the 50 books were ok - didnt keep me interested as I haven't read the third and the writing is sub par. I do love romance novels - historical romance novels, historical scottish romance, paranormal romance :) - my favorite authors are Kresley Cole, JR Ward, and Lara Adrian. Highly recommend them.

I can't say LO isn't a product of a romance novel although I don't think so. I read them so quickly it would be hard to say which one lol.


----------



## Farida_2013

Well, my conception story was in London on a trip to visit my mum! I was off the pill for a couple of months, tried the Copper IUD but my body rejected it so I was without protection and we were on the safe period system for a month until My hubby was like.. is it safe and I was like.. who care I want you! haha and BAM loool

She has been kicking everyday like crazy for a little bit then completely quiet the rest of the day! I think that hsould be normal


----------



## babydreams85

Mom To 2 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> This baby was definitely no 50 Shades conception--yuck! Not interested in those books in the least. He was very planned though. We conceived on the first try back in December, but sadly lost that little girl (we know because of chromosome testing) to a MMC in February. My due date would have been Sept 4th, so I desperately wanted to be pregnant again when that date passed this year (thank goodness I was!). I had enough courage recently to go back and look up some of the ladies who had Sept due dates with me. It was hard to do but I was happy to see that most have had healthy beautiful babies in the last few weeks.
> 
> After my D&C in Feb we started trying again as soon as the 2 week doctor ordered healing period was up. Every month that I got negative HPTs and my period showed was so heartbreaking for me...I wouldn't get out of bed for days. :( In reality it wasn't all that long (almost 4 months), but it seemed like an eternity to me. When we conceived in May I remember crying because DH had to go out of town for work, and I was due to ovulate any day. I was so upset that we had missed another month. Turns out, we got it anyways!
> 
> Wow our stories are so similar!! I got pregnant first month of trying, also Dec, baby was due Sep 7. And the next BFP , this one, is due Feb 22, we are one day apart!Click to expand...

Wow that is amazing! How wonderful that are babies are both doing so well this time! Sorry for your loss, though. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Got some really bad news...

My husbands grandfather just passed away tonight. :(

He's been fighting cancer for 2 years. It turned into stage 4 cancer, which sent his organs into failure. He was such a good man. Always fun to be around and a well rounded guy.

Its been such an exhausting day.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

SweetPea0903 said:


> Got some really bad news...
> 
> My husbands grandfather just passed away tonight. :(
> 
> He's been fighting cancer for 2 years. It turned into stage 4 cancer, which sent his organs into failure. He was such a good man. Always fun to be around and a well rounded guy.
> 
> Its been such an exhausting day.

So sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Seity

Sorry for your loss. My MIL has been fighting stage 4 cancer for over a year now. It's hard, but she's a fighter.


----------



## sara3337

Cant wait for my 21 week Ultrasound to see my baby again miss him/her so much


----------



## Lindylou

SweetPea0903 said:


> Got some really bad news...
> 
> My husbands grandfather just passed away tonight. :(
> 
> He's been fighting cancer for 2 years. It turned into stage 4 cancer, which sent his organs into failure. He was such a good man. Always fun to be around and a well rounded guy.
> 
> Its been such an exhausting day.

So sorry. X


----------



## Lindylou

I really like Emily and Elizabeth as well. They are on our short list. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> Got some really bad news...
> 
> My husbands grandfather just passed away tonight. :(
> 
> He's been fighting cancer for 2 years. It turned into stage 4 cancer, which sent his organs into failure. He was such a good man. Always fun to be around and a well rounded guy.
> 
> Its been such an exhausting day.

so sorry for your loss hunmy 2nd cousin passed away in june from the evil C word at just 23 years of age:nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry to hear about your loss :(

How are you all today? I went to bed early last night, sent OH out to find a hot water bottle for my back and he made me hot choc so I went to bed! He also made dinner! I took the kiddies to school today and then just went for a drive over the forest. Love where I live- it just looks gorgeous in autumn. 

Hungry now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive woken with an evil blocked nose again and earache from hell as my ear is blocked (i have a fear of cotton buds) so cant get in far enough to get it and its really starting to hurt i cant hear anything out my right ear:dohh:


----------



## embo216

I'm so sorry for your loss Sweetpea :( :hugs:


----------



## embo216

I'm 20 weeks today :shock: I can't believe I'm half way through!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 20 weeks Emily! Going fast xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've woken up and have been sick this morning, after 3 full vomit-free weeks. Then, DH had to be sick too. :( It makes me feel better that it may not be morning sickness, but worried that it's a bug. Boo! :sick:


----------



## embo216

oh no :( Does sound like something more sinister if you DH was sick too. I got sick this morning which was horrible, never did I expect to still be getting sick at this stage!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I'm 20 weeks today :shock: I can't believe I'm half way through!

gosh happy 20 weeks half way there:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 20 weeks Embo!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Fruitymeli

whens everyone going to start buying for baby ?
im not sure when too


----------



## RebeccaG

fides said:


> RebeccaG said:
> 
> 
> I think you're right if you go in with an open mind about feeding it's much better. I was so desperate for bf to work - everyone around me bf their babies, all my family bf etc etc blah blah so I felt like it was the thing to do and then when I couldn't I felt like such a failure.
> 
> ^^^ absolutely agree. I had my heart set on BF'ing, and when the milk didn't come in, I was sooo bullheaded in trying_ everything_ to make it come in, continually getting my hopes up and dashed again, and I was devastated the whole time and it made the first several months with baby completely terrible, emotionally.
> 
> This time around, if it happens, great, if not, well, baby needs to grow, so that's what's more important. I feel like I missed out on my son's newborn phase b/c of all the stress and effort wasted on something that wasn't meant to be, so this time, I'm giving it a few days, period.
> 
> 
> 
> awaitinmelody said:
> 
> 
> hi! I am due in Feb 2013 too! But I am really confused because, both the doctors i visited predicted 1st Feb! But my 1st ultrasonogram said 14th Feb! And when my last ultrasonogram 4m lat week said 2nd feb!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! That's crazy! Which date would you like to be on for the first page of this thread, though?
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> We have names picked :cloud9: Lucas for a boy and Sophie for a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Like them both! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yep me too! I'm going to give bf another go as some say it is completely different with their second and bf no problem. Will give it a good few days and then if it is still not working then will switch over.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have brought: loads of babygrows and vests
bottle warmer
swaddle blanket
sleeping bag

I am getting cot and changing unit from sis next month and I wont be buying anymore big items till November time I expect. Need to save!


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone sorry ive not been on here for a few days, not been feeling great got a cold and my back has really started to hurt alot now:wacko:
however on a brighter note ive finaly started to feel baby:happydance:it kinda feels like bubble poping but sometimes i feel really light kicks its soooo cute i cant wait to start feeling it all the time:flower:

wow embo 20 weeks already ure half way there congrats:happydance:

fruitymeli hay hun im not sure wen im gonna start buying we do have a new buggaboo for the baby we got it 2nd hand and for a bargain there £850 in mothercare but we got ours and all the bits including maxi cosey car seat for £370 which i know is still expensive but ive wanted one for ages. ive used with our 19 month old son as i didnt want it being bad luck getting it so early so ive used it with him for a few weeks now, but my OH has made me put it away for baby now but im hoping where ive used it i wont get no bad luck[-o&lt;

i wont be buying anything else now till im about 30 weeks as my pregnancy is so complicated and high risk i dont really wanna buy stuff untill i know for sure baby can be born and survive. i norm start buying around 24 weeks but ive been told my baby will only have 10% chance of survival if bourn then. i have the steroid jabs at 28 weeks to mature babys lungs so maybe ill start buying after that.

hope all u lovely ladies r well:hugs:


----------



## rem_82

Im sorry for your loss sweetpea! My grandpa died of it earlier this year, so I know its still devaststing!!

I dont think u can buy netti pot over here, but I fully intend to find out!!! maybe its like vix vaporub...i live with that under my nose, not that it works really!!!

We are swaying more towards Charlotte, although my bestie informs me that my OH is boring lol!!! He is just a pain!!!

Hope everyone has a good day! Sorry people are sick again!!! hope it goes away!! The sickness that is!


----------



## future hopes

i love vicks vaporub its my best friend it goes everywhere my back my head my throte i find it helps a bit with aches and pains. :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Not been on for a few days and missed loads!! 

Sorry for your loss hun xx

We have loads of boy things from my son. Need to buy a new cotbed though so that my son will move in to that and new baby will have the other one that is part of the nursery set. 

We bought 1 big thing each trimester I think last time so not such a huge spend all at once. 

Always ask about the display models for travel systems push chairs etc. We got an amazing discount by having the store model and it was absolutely perfect condition.


----------



## RebeccaG

Is it an allergy causing blocked nose or a nasty cold? 

Kavol is meant to be good for colds. 

My husband has allergies - hay fever etc and has this piriton nasal spray which is amazing! Clears it straight away. It's horrible having a blocked nose, I'm pretty lucky I hardly ever get but my husband really suffers sometimes and don't I know about it?! lol


----------



## future hopes

i been suffering with a blocked nose and it bleeds app its comon in pregnancy. u can also get a vicks nasel sprey and that works wonders.

im the same as u we have lots of boy things from our son thing is we dont know wat we r having yet hoping to find out on 4th october at my 20+2 scan:thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

SweetPea0903 said:


> Got some really bad news...
> 
> My husbands grandfather just passed away tonight. :(
> 
> He's been fighting cancer for 2 years. It turned into stage 4 cancer, which sent his organs into failure. He was such a good man. Always fun to be around and a well rounded guy.
> 
> Its been such an exhausting day.

awwwww hunny im so sorry for ure loss thats so sad. my grandad isnt to good at the moment he has throte cancer and hes just been in hospital with pnemonia and since then hes just ot worse and worse hes 82 years old and im dreading the day we lose him its just so sad. :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sat here reading the thread and Lena is kicking and wiggling away:cloud9: love this feeling


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww thats so cute whisper. i cant wait to feel more movments im only feeling them very lightly and its not very often i felt it a little this morning i mainly notice it wen im relaxing.

have any of u ladies noticed a heavy kinda crampy feeling in the lower tummy i have and its not major painfull but it is uncomfortble. shud i b worried or is it just stretching pains. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> awwwwww thats so cute whisper. i cant wait to feel more movments im only feeling them very lightly and its not very often i felt it a little this morning i mainly notice it wen im relaxing.
> 
> have any of u ladies noticed a heavy kinda crampy feeling in the lower tummy i have and its not major painfull but it is uncomfortble. shud i b worried or is it just stretching pains. :hugs:

i have but thats as shes so low down in my pelvis still so uncomfortable especialy when i stand after sitting down for a while:haha:


----------



## future hopes

hmmmm i sometimes find the hb really low down but ive noticed lately ive been finding it much higher like just under my belly button. i guess its just stretching pains it kinda goes rite round it can feel hard to but not like braxton hicks where it comes and goes. its uncomfortable really but was just wondering wat it was.:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I get bad pains if I stand up to quickly xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I get bad pains if I stand up to quickly xx

Maybe round ligament pain.


----------



## sara3337

I get pain in my hip and pubic area. whats that all about?


----------



## future hopes

im hurting now sat down just feel heavy:wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I thought it was just me and started getting nervous because of my previous history.
I feel heavy in my lower abdonim when ever I am standing or walking. Other then that
Just have congestion in the morning, sore Bb's at night while sleeping and oh my feet are
already swelling horribly when ever I am at work to the point they swell over my shoes especially
my left. Other then that not really feeling pregnant. Have an apt on Friday and am hoping everything
is OK with my lil girl Zoey. Really can not wait until February!


----------



## future hopes

thats how i feel hun but it feels better wen i walk about it just seems to hurt wen im sat although if i do alot of walking it hurts. well im still feeling sick, back kills and hips ache i really am starting to feel pregnant now. u do get alot of aches and pains in pregnancy i think im suffering from round ligament pain which is all the stretching. my bumps getting bigger and higher by the day just been sat here feeling little movments to.ure b fine hunny:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read your sad news sweet pea!

Happy 20 weeks

I've just asked the husband to drop some biscuits off... Just woke from night shift... One more night to go! X


----------



## tntrying22

Sorry for your loss Sweetpea.:hugs:

Nasal issues are annoying. So far I am managing but we are just beginning to get into fall and cooler weather here! fxd

I am having streching pains too...and standing up from the couch I have to grab the lower tummy - ouch.

I've bought the glider - got an upholstered one with ottoman for only $70 and we got a used travel set (stroller and carseat) for free from a friend. My mom's getting my crib but it's on back order so not sure when it will get here. I've also gotten some clothes and bought his first little outfit this weekend :happydance:

We'll wait and see what we get from family and friends at the shower before we buy much more. I specifically picked a shower date before thanksgiving so we could take advantage of sales if need be :)


----------



## Mom To 2

I have the full nursery furnished and tons of stuff already. I love to garage sale and get great deals. We are putting new carpet and painting so everything is just a jumbled mess in the center of the room from painting. I am buying my stroller and carseat new but can't find the perfect one yet. Ultrasound is in an hour!! :happydance: Hope to see gender so I can start clothes shopping!


----------



## Wiggler

I have the pram already and my mum is getting me a cot in January, I don't need to worry about clothes as I have a ton of girl clothes and if its a boy then my bro and SIL will be giving me back a load of the clothes I gave them. I already have baby carriers (one for ickle baby, one for when baby is older), carseat, playmat and bouncy chair (but might be replacing it)

I just need a few bits really :happydance: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck on gender scan :) x


----------



## Mom To 2

Add my baby BOY to the mix of all your baby girls! At least he can have his pick of a girlfriend! :haha: Baby looked perfect and we are over the moon!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey congratulations :D


----------



## Newt4

Congrats!!!!

Here come all the boys :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I did the baking soda test today, and it said girl. :) I love doing all the tests and not knowing - it's so fun!


----------



## jme84

Whats the baking soda test?


----------



## tntrying22

Yay congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Madrid98

congrats mom to 2!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

jme84 said:


> Whats the baking soda test?

You get a teaspoon of baking soda/bicarbonate of soda into a (disposable) cup. Then wee in the cup, and if it fizzes, it predicts a boy - if it doesn't, a girl! :) Mine did absolutely nothing!


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> Add my baby BOY to the mix of all your baby girls! At least he can have his pick of a girlfriend! :haha: Baby looked perfect and we are over the moon!!!!


Yay congrats hun here comes the boys. My scan 2weeks tommorow nervius but cant wait wonder if were on team blue to. Everyone is guessing boy with my scan pics so we shel c. My OH and my best friend r coming to my scan i just cant wait :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks. I may try that mrs even though I have the feeling I'm having a girl too.


----------



## Lindylou

Mom To 2 said:


> Add my baby BOY to the mix of all your baby girls! At least he can have his pick of a girlfriend! :haha: Baby looked perfect and we are over the moon!!!!

Yey big congratulations!!! Any names? :blue::blue:


----------



## future hopes

mrsswaffer said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Whats the baking soda test?
> 
> You get a teaspoon of baking soda/bicarbonate of soda into a (disposable) cup. Then wee in the cup, and if it fizzes, it predicts a boy - if it doesn't, a girl! :) Mine did absolutely nothing!Click to expand...


I know this sounds dumb but is baking soda baking powder only asking because i asked for baking soda and the lady gave me baking powder which ive done and it fizzed like crazy indicating boy, ive also done the ring swing test several time and irs saying boy to just cant wait to find out. Alot of u guys hav been really lucky finding out early its crappy waiting till 20 weeks i wud of paid for a gender scan but we cant afford it at the moment. Ah well only 2 more wks to wait now come on 4th october:flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, now, future - I had both in my cupboard, and went with the bicarbonate of soda. Just because it had 'soda' in the name. I have no idea if they're the same or not! :shrug:

EDIT - they may have got confused because 'baking soda' is the American term for bicarbonate of soda (I think!). :)


----------



## future hopes

Lol i got bicarb first and did it just kinda went white on top and i cud hear a light fizzing if i put my ear near lol. Anyhow there is a thread on here about it so i comented and was told its baking soda not bicarb so thats why i went back to the shop hunted for bajing soda cudent c it so asked the lady and she gave me baking powder she said that baking powder is baking soda so i got it and tried it and it fizzed like crazy and ended up looking like a pint of beer lol. :wacko:


----------



## Jembug

Congrats on team blue!
Tmi alert...
I picked nose earlier, as you do, and I has the most horrendous nose bleed ever! It was pouring out my nose and mouth. I actually got a bit scared! I wandered if all the blood had anything to do with being anaemic??
I told my daughter that this is what happens when you pick your nose... Hopefully she will stop now? Ha.


----------



## future hopes

I been having nose bleeds to hun i think its common in pregnancy mine r also heavy i wudent worry hun but if u cant stop the bleeding get it checked out. Im thinking im anemic to xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats on team blue :


----------



## Fruitymeli

yer i had that couple times with my daughter


----------



## sara3337

I tried thebicarb test and said it is a girl but then I bought a gender test kit online and it says it is a boy. So I will wait for my scan and see what I am having. All my dreams suggest I am having a boy. I love the guessing game too.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

sara3337 said:


> I tried thebicarb test and said it is a girl but then I bought a gender test kit online and it says it is a boy. So I will wait for my scan and see what I am having. All my dreams suggest I am having a boy. I love the guessing game too.

Same thing happened with me. Baking soda said girl store bought gender test said boy.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I pulled my chair into my desk today and lightly bumped my stomach
into the desk and apparently Zoey did not appreciate it because I
swear she was like oh no you didn't and punched me. Lol she
has her moms personality already. :cloud9:


----------



## sara3337

Blue eyes 81 said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> I tried thebicarb test and said it is a girl but then I bought a gender test kit online and it says it is a boy. So I will wait for my scan and see what I am having. All my dreams suggest I am having a boy. I love the guessing game too.
> 
> Same thing happened with me. Baking soda said girl store bought gender test said boy.Click to expand...

Interesting, Are u going to find out the gender of your little one in ur 20 w scan?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

sara3337 said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> I tried thebicarb test and said it is a girl but then I bought a gender test kit online and it says it is a boy. So I will wait for my scan and see what I am having. All my dreams suggest I am having a boy. I love the guessing game too.
> 
> Same thing happened with me. Baking soda said girl store bought gender test said boy.Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, Are u going to find out the gender of your little one in ur 20 w scan?Click to expand...

At 16 wk scan ob said he is pretty sure she is a girl but that there is a margin of error and that we could get a surprise at our 20 wks scan. But ever since I conceived I felt like I was having a girl.


----------



## sara3337

Ohh Really? so no gurantees on the kit test too? Anyhow as far as the baby is healthy, Thats the most important at the end.

Did u buy this kit?IntelliGender Gender Prediction Test?


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yey for team yellow :D
> 
> How are you all? I felt kicks with my hand last night!!

awww! :cloud9:



Rota said:


> Think i shall spend the rest of my day off reading pride and predjudice :D

nice! :thumbup: i actually reread her books earlier this year



o.o said:


> :wave: i'm newish here
> I'm currently pregnant with #2 and im due on february 18 and im on team pink! :happydance:  this will be my second daughter :)

welcome!


SweetPea0903 said:


> Got some really bad news...
> 
> My husbands grandfather just passed away tonight. :(
> 
> He's been fighting cancer for 2 years. It turned into stage 4 cancer, which sent his organs into failure. He was such a good man. Always fun to be around and a well rounded guy.
> 
> Its been such an exhausting day.

:hugs:


Lindylou said:


> I really like Emily and Elizabeth as well. They are on our short list. X

aww - both cute!


Mom To 2 said:


> Add my baby BOY to the mix of all your baby girls! At least he can have his pick of a girlfriend! :haha: Baby looked perfect and we are over the moon!!!!

congratulations!


----------



## fides

afm, spent yesterday sick with a stomach bug - threw up 6 times and couldn't keep anything down at all... my 10 month old, at one point, when i was in pain on the floor, crawled over and just threw his head and arms on my tummy and just laid there for a while hugging me - babies are sooooo worth it after all the fussing, colic, reflux, etc!!


----------



## future hopes

Awwwww thats so cute bless him. Oh hun u poor thing i sure hope u feel better soon sending u :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Yah nosebleeds are so annoying - it's the hormones. I used to get nosebleeds as part of my PMS symptoms. But keep an eye on your blood pressure - I've read bad and repetitive nosebleeds can be due to high bp.


----------



## Mom To 2

Lindylou said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> Add my baby BOY to the mix of all your baby girls! At least he can have his pick of a girlfriend! :haha: Baby looked perfect and we are over the moon!!!!
> 
> Yey big congratulations!!! Any names? :blue::blue:Click to expand...

oh yes, Jaxon Benjamin Nelson. My husbands name is Benjamin, and I just fell in love with Jaxon. Jax for short.
We have wanted another baby since last summer so I have had plenty of thinking time. I was clueless on a girls name though!


----------



## sara3337

Mom To 2 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> Add my baby BOY to the mix of all your baby girls! At least he can have his pick of a girlfriend! :haha: Baby looked perfect and we are over the moon!!!!
> 
> Yey big congratulations!!! Any names? :blue::blue:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes, Jaxon Benjamin Nelson. My husbands name is Benjamin, and I just fell in love with Jaxon. Jax for short.
> We have wanted another baby since last summer so I have had plenty of thinking time. I was clueless on a girls name though!Click to expand...

Nice Name, Congrats


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

brrrr cold this morning!! We had Charlie for a boy xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> brrrr cold this morning!! We had Charlie for a boy xx

Freeezing i didnt wanna get out of bed or dressed lol


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone!

I'm so tired this morning, another night of bad sleep due to my stupid pelvis :(


----------



## rem_82

sorry u had a bad night wiggler! I had that last time and it isnt fun!!! A hot bath used to ease it so I could sleep a bit longer and a pillow under your thighs!!! hope it helps!!!

blueeyes, I laughed!!! love hearing about babies personalities forming!! Whenever my DS throws a screaming tantrum, bubsy kicks, so I suspect she can hear now!!!

Jem, I didnt know whether to laugh or say poor u, with your nose bleed, but I did laugh. 

We have everything already for baby, but then we discovered we having a girl, so now we need new blankets, sheets, clothes etc!!! My OH is not impressed!!!

I feel massive and heavy already, but I'm smaller than before at this stage!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. His funeral is on Saturday. Hubbys work gave him off until Sunday, which is good cuz he really needs the time to cope. 

Congrats on all the new scans! 2 weeks, 1 day for us to go! Can't wait.


----------



## Nixilix

I think I'm smaller this time too! And still rarely feel movements?!


----------



## future hopes

hay ladies hope were all ok today:hugs:

wiggler- poor u hun i been suffering with really bad back and hips and its been keeping me awake. i had severe spd in my last pregnancy ended up on cruthes its so painfull and im hoping i dont get it this time, ive had a few niggles of it but my main pain is back and hips. have u told ure MW she can get u to c someone to help also u shud b aloud pain meds im aloud codiene because of my joint pains i get and ure aloud to take it in pregnancy mayb go and c ure gp. u can also use a hot water bottle to help:hugs:


rem82- yeah im getting that heavy strange feeling low down in my tummy kinda goes rite across its not there all the time tho just sometimes. im not as big this time either so its odd. i was thinking it mayb stretching pains cuz sometimes it feels a bit crampy if u know wat i mean:wacko::hugs:

awwwww sweetpea- bless u hun ill b thinking of u on saturday. my scan is 2 weeks today so our scans r close together:hugs:

nixilix_ im the same hun i feel movments but its not all the time, sometimes i feel nothing all day but wen i go on my dopler i can hear baba moving around alot but cant feel it, where as other times i feel the odd flick. mayb ure placenta is at the front, i think mine is, ill find out in 2 weeks. ure soon start feeling them movments alot more hun as ure pregnancy goes on:hugs:

hope all u other ladies r well. sending :hugs:

and those who have scans today i wish u all the best:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

19 weeks :)


----------



## future hopes

happy 19 weeks hun:happydance: ill be 19 weeks on tuesday cant get over how fast its goin:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 19 wks midnight.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks. It is just flying by! xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

20 week anomaly scan at the hospital this afternoon, we already know it is a girl. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

good luck xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah fab news on all your scan ladies!! Benjamin is a great name!! My son is a Benjamin and I love it! 

If you did the baking soda test can you vote on the thread in 2nd tri? We are trying to stay team yellow and I'm hoping that I don't cave when they ask if we want to know! So I really want to know how good these cabbage and soda tests are lol!

What is a gender kit? Where do you get those???


----------



## Blue eyes 81

RebeccaG said:


> Ah fab news on all your scan ladies!! Benjamin is a great name!! My son is a Benjamin and I love it!
> 
> If you did the baking soda test can you vote on the thread in 2nd tri? We are trying to stay team yellow and I'm hoping that I don't cave when they ask if we want to know! So I really want to know how good these cabbage and soda tests are lol!
> 
> What is a gender kit? Where do you get those???

Drugs store. I got mine at Walgreens.


----------



## ayclobes

I've done the baking soda test months ago, but not recently..based on the test it said "boy" but we'll see on the 26th! I can't wait!


----------



## Nixilix

Well 20wks tomorrow! How quick has tht flown?!


----------



## RebeccaG

WOAH! They're like £60 those gender kits!! Just looked online. Eeesh. Will stick with the baking soda hahah!


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh no have found a cheaper one. Is this the test? Doesn't have great reviews though...

https://www.amazon.com/Intelligender-Gender-Prediction-Test-Kit/dp/B001HKZYWG


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I bought an intelligender it said boy but my doc said she's a girl.


----------



## RebeccaG

Haha yeh the reviews are so bad. They all say boy apparently and then they are right 50% of the time haha.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aghhh where is my gaviscon?? lol


----------



## Lindylou

Just had 20 week scan. All doing fine :) Stayed team yellow!!


----------



## babydreams85

Lindylou said:


> Just had 20 week scan. All doing fine :) Stayed team yellow!!

Yay! So glad all is well with your LO! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Just read through all the posts I missed! 

Sweetpea so sorry to hear your sad news...:(

Mom to 2 CONGRATS on your little boy!! One more thing we have in common! LOL

Sorry so many of you are sick or just generally feeling bad!! 

As for the pains, I am getting the worst sharp sudden pains that run along my pelvic bone down the sides and sometimes across the top. They hurt so bad but they are gone as quickly as they appear. It's random when they hit...was just riding in the car for a long time today and it happened 3 or 4 times. Now my pelvis just feels sore and achy...ughh. My bump is really growing now all of a sudden so I am assuming it has something to do with all the stretching. Weston is kicking away every day and getting stronger. I LOVE when he gives me really hard pokes...like he is saying, "hey mom!" Best feeling in the world! :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Ee I hope your pelvis pains aren't the start of SPD...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

RebeccaG said:


> Ee I hope your pelvis pains aren't the start of SPD...

your dp is so cute sorry to be randomlol


----------



## future hopes

Any one watching one born at the mo. I am and its making me very broody :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

SPD?

Well I have had weird pains too and I have no idea what they are...

Sudden period like pains but more like when you have to run to the toilet for diahrrea (sorry TMI) its like that but comes maximm once a day and doesnt stay for too long

Is that Round ligament or stretching or something? or should I be worried?

PS: tmi no discharge at all


----------



## future hopes

I been getting that hun it kinda feels heavy and crampy i think it must b stretching pains:hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Since everyone is talking about pains...if i get up too fast from bed or something..i'll have shooting pains on my right or left side of my stomach..im not sure what they are..but they dont last longer than a couple minutes. DH is CONVINCED they are bh, but ehh.


----------



## sara3337

Clair: wow I am so happy for u, how do u know u have a girl?


----------



## future hopes

ayclobes said:


> Since everyone is talking about pains...if i get up too fast from bed or something..i'll have shooting pains on my right or left side of my stomach..im not sure what they are..but they dont last longer than a couple minutes. DH is CONVINCED they are bh, but ehh.

I can get that to it kinda feels like a stitch sharp pulling pain does that make sence lol
:shrug:


----------



## SweetPea0903

My dr said that's normal... Its the smoothe muscles around the uterus. They pull if you get up fast or even sneeze hard. I was getting them and asked about it


----------



## Wiggler

The pain when you sneeze is the worst, I'm not sure what hurts more, that or stubbing your toe :rofl:


----------



## Angelinheaven

Does anyone know about Stem Cells (the collection of the cord)? I am still in doubt about collecting it as I have never heard any success stories with it. Any stories to share or suggestions please?


----------



## rem_82

I sneeze 50 times a day, and yes it hurts, but at the same time i have to cross my legs...tmi, sorry!!! dont think im doing my kegal right. the book says if your tummy or bum tightens your doing it wrong, how do u do it right??? I sure i used to do them naturally but they so out of shape, i have no clue!!! Please help!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

another leg crosser and sneezer here too lol. Even worse if desperate for wee at time of sneeze :x

Sorry I dont know much about stem cells hun, hope someone can help.

I get that sharp pain when I get up quick too. Its really painful sometimes!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I always squeeze my pelvic floor muscles before a sneeze. It's good exercise, because I cannot get into the habit of doing 10 squeezes (or however many you're meant to do) 3 times a day. :haha: Luckily, I've had no leakages, so I'm hoping it's working! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

no leaks but sometimes it feels like I might LOL. My friend is a pilates teacher and is going to show me some exercises I can do to strengthen my core x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, that's good. :) I might look for a pregnancy pilates DVD.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I will probably be terrible I have no sense of co-ordination or anything lol.

I am so cold today, I still have my scarf on!


----------



## tntrying22

I've thought about stem cell but the storage of it is quite expensive at some places - I think I will do it with the next baby. Not quite realistic with a spouse in school full time this go around.

And yes I am a "snisser" :( so sad! I feel like a little old lady when I sneeze!


----------



## ClaireJ23

sara3337 said:


> Clair: wow I am so happy for u, how do u know u have a girl?

We had scan at 16 weeks and yes was confirmed yesterday by another good shot of her lady bits. Definitely a girl and she´s just perfect. :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ClaireJ23 said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> Clair: wow I am so happy for u, how do u know u have a girl?
> 
> We had scan at 16 weeks and yes was confirmed yesterday by another good shot of her lady bits. Definitely a girl and she´s just perfect. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay, congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats claire xxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats on team pink ,
im 19 weeks today


----------



## Jessica28

Claire - We have the same Edd!


----------



## Rota

A bump has appeared! And every one at work is commenting on how huge i am :cry: My (normally flabby belly) is hardening.

Still not felt anything :nope: 3 weeks til scan, still staying team yellow.


----------



## Wiggler

Baby has been a bit quiet today so I decided to use my doppler, couldn't find the gel though so used some old shower gel of OHs and heard the HB, baby wasn't amused though and gave lots of kicks before moving away :haha:

I now remember why OH doesn't use that shower gel, it stinks, and now I stink of it too :brat: :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

Can you do stem cell storage in the uk?


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies hoe we feeling today. well ive changed my avater to my rather impresive 18+3 bump i must say im feeling propper pregnant now:flower:


----------



## Beckzter

Rota said:


> A bump has appeared! And every one at work is commenting on how huge i am :cry: My (normally flabby belly) is hardening.
> 
> Still not felt anything :nope: 3 weeks til scan, still staying team yellow.

Hee hee Rota me too, had 3 people comment yesterday on how much I've 'grown' recently and my tummy has started t feel hard too, hurrah!

I'm so pleased as been suffering with aches, pains and feeling uncomfortable this week so it's nice to see something coming from it.


----------



## future hopes

yeah it makes all the aches and pains worth it wen u c the result lol. i been having loads of aches and pains this week and now i can c why:wacko:


----------



## Beckzter

Hey everyone, just checking in!

Not been online much this week as been so tired and feeling uncomfortable and grumpy. Reading back I'm happy to see everyone talking about aches and pains, wish I'd logged on the other night now, might have felt a bit more reassured, but hey ho!

Off work for a week now, wahooo! Going away for a few days next week, cannot wait, going to look at baby things whilst we are away as there is a huge shopping park near where we are staying.

Got my downs blood results back yesterday and I'm low risk :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

Beckzter said:


> Hey everyone, just checking in!
> 
> Not been online much this week as been so tired and feeling uncomfortable and grumpy. Reading back I'm happy to see everyone talking about aches and pains, wish I'd logged on the other night now, might have felt a bit more reassured, but hey ho!
> 
> Off work for a week now, wahooo! Going away for a few days next week, cannot wait, going to look at baby things whilst we are away as there is a huge shopping park near where we are staying.
> 
> Got my downs blood results back yesterday and I'm low risk :happydance:

thats great hun:happydance: mine were low risk to. i hope u have a great time away


----------



## Jembug

My husband said I look like I've put a football up my top! I wasnt impressed! He then said 'oh it's a perfect round shape'! Ha ha

Ive put on 2.5lb over night! Must be that whole pack of biscuits I scoffed! Think it means about 8lb now, eeeek.

Hope your all ok xxx
And congrats on the healthy/gender scans.


----------



## future hopes

lol dont worry hun everyones saying i look like ive stuffed a basket ball up my top to funny u shud say biscuets i just cant get enough of foxes ginger creams ive gone through pakets and pakets, my OH keeps moaning because there like £1.50 a packet but there just so yummy i cant help it lol. ive put on 5lbs in the last 3 weeks, i did lose weight in first trimester but im kinda catching up now im 2lb over my normol weight at the moment :hugs:


----------



## fides

future hopes said:


> hello ladies hoe we feeling today. well ive changed my avater to my rather impresive 18+3 bump i must say im feeling propper pregnant now:flower:

cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

my bump is getting alot bigger now 
movements getting bigger too
i was 70 kg at 14 weeks not sure on weight now


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

have a fab weekend everyone xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got to trapes around shops looking for a new kitchen today blah so uncomfortable walking at the mo as little madame is so low down feels like shes gonna fall out lol


----------



## rem_82

ok i must be the biggest heffer going!! i have gained 1 and a half stone from the bginning!!!! eeek!!! looks like i'll be working the wii zumba game after!!! 
i had a nap without my pillow under my thighs, and woke in pain in my pelvis, so ladies try putting a pillow under your thighs, it makes a massive difference!!!!

hope everyone has a nice weekend!!! Although its freezing!!!!!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am quite smallish (UK size 8) but I am losing weight at the moment. I think it is because I am following a healthy eating diet because I had diabetes in my last pregnancy and I am being super careful this time.

I gained 3.5 stone last time, but lots half a stone in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy. Once Ivy was out I had 1.5 stone to lose (loads of water) so it wasnt that horrific.

I think i will gain less this time just because of cake, fruit juice and white carbs being off the menu :growlmad:


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I have been on here. I hope everyone is doing well with growing bellies :) . I confirm the gender on Monday and can hardly wait!!!!

So I am having terrible sinus pains. So congested and TERRIBLE headaches. Does anyone know any natural remedies for this?

Thanks!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

AmmCjm said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I have been on here. I hope everyone is doing well with growing bellies :) . I confirm the gender on Monday and can hardly wait!!!!
> 
> So I am having terrible sinus pains. So congested and TERRIBLE headaches. Does anyone know any natural remedies for this?
> 
> Thanks!

Are you drinking plenty of water, dehydration is the most common cause of headaches in pregnancy :flower:


----------



## AmmCjm

OH yeah! Drinking lots of water. I am really congested, my ears are itchy too. I really think it is my sinuses. I tried using a netti pot and I couldn't even get the water to come through my nose! I don't want to take meds :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I get headaches due to low blood pressure. Drinking will help that too. I drink water but reach for lucozade or lemonade if I feel faint, snacking little and often helps too.

I am what they call petite I suppose I have a small frame and I am only 5ft 1. I was 50kg at my first weigh in at 11 weeks I think and last week I was only 51kg but my weight changes all the time. I am afraid I dont eat really healthy and I do snack on junk and crave sugar alot lol but I always have been like that! Its the running about after the kids thats doing me in I think! People keep commenting about me eating more. Driving me mad!

My hips are killing me today! My son was in a SN kids club all morning so me and DD went to village fete but I am in agony now x


----------



## yellow11

AmmCjm said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I have been on here. I hope everyone is doing well with growing bellies :) . I confirm the gender on Monday and can hardly wait!!!!
> 
> So I am having terrible sinus pains. So congested and TERRIBLE headaches. Does anyone know any natural remedies for this?
> 
> Thanks!

I had viral sinusitis (sp?) The other week. DON'T take decongestants,
The only thing I was able to do that actually helped was an olbas oil steam bath. Few drops of oil in a bowl of hot steamy water, head over and breathe in deep. Loosened sinuses for a wee while. I'm still suffering from ear problems from the virus but the blocked up nose shifted after a few days. Sleep with lots of pillows too. Don't lie flat.


----------



## yellow11

Also a few paracetamol a day for the headaches when they are at the worst.


----------



## babydreams85

AmmCjm said:


> OH yeah! Drinking lots of water. I am really congested, my ears are itchy too. I really think it is my sinuses. I tried using a netti pot and I couldn't even get the water to come through my nose! I don't want to take meds :(

My OB sheet says nasal sprays (like Afrin) are ok to use if you are super congested. Of course you can always use Vick's. It stinks but it works for me. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## babydreams85

rem_82 said:


> ok i must be the biggest heffer going!! i have gained 1 and a half stone from the bginning!!!! eeek!!! looks like i'll be working the wii zumba game after!!!
> i had a nap without my pillow under my thighs, and woke in pain in my pelvis, so ladies try putting a pillow under your thighs, it makes a massive difference!!!!
> 
> hope everyone has a nice weekend!!! Although its freezing!!!!!!!

Thanks for the tip. I have a maternity pillow but haven't tried sleeping that way on it. I will see if that helps at all!


----------



## Angelinheaven

AmmCjm said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been awhile since I have been on here. I hope everyone is doing well with growing bellies :) . I confirm the gender on Monday and can hardly wait!!!!
> 
> So I am having terrible sinus pains. So congested and TERRIBLE headaches. Does anyone know any natural remedies for this?
> 
> Thanks!

olbas oil works magic!


----------



## Seity

Neti pot saline rinse is good for the sinuses as well.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Had our scan this afternoon and little one looks well formed and healthy. The sonographer confirmed my gut feeling and told us we are TEAM PINK :pink: :pink: :cloud9:
I am still walking around in a mixed state of shock and euphoria <3 It's going to take a while for it to sink in that I was right and that we're free to buy girlie stuff. DH is bummed out...everyone else is thrilled. I am so relieved that they said everything looks ok with her. A little daughter.....sigh :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on your little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is your girl/boy ratio at the moment with your older children? 

:flower:


----------



## kimberleywats

Ah it's sucky preg 4 me so far- I have eczema face! Like my whole chin area is a scabby dry mess- I'm so embarrassed by it. :( trying to eat well and keep my skin moist but everything I put on it irritates! Any1 kno any natural cures 4 eczema!?? I swear I'm buying a burkha if this gets worse!!!


----------



## fides

congrats on the :pink:


----------



## Beckzter

AmmCjm said:


> So I am having terrible sinus pains. So congested and TERRIBLE headaches. Does anyone know any natural remedies for this?
> 
> Thanks!


I feel your pain, my sinuses have behaved terribly throughout my pregnancy so far.




Angelinheaven said:


> olbas oil works magic!

I was told olbas oil was a no no by the GP due to the concentration of it. But Vicks was ok. To be honest I tend to stick to saline drops every day to keep my nose clear and when they are bad steam inhalation (nothing added) or a little bit of Vicks vapour rub on the end of my nose.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> Had our scan this afternoon and little one looks well formed and healthy. The sonographer confirmed my gut feeling and told us we are TEAM PINK :pink: :pink: :cloud9:
> I am still walking around in a mixed state of shock and euphoria <3 It's going to take a while for it to sink in that I was right and that we're free to buy girlie stuff. DH is bummed out...everyone else is thrilled. I am so relieved that they said everything looks ok with her. A little daughter.....sigh :cloud9:

:happydance: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

kimberleywats said:


> Ah it's sucky preg 4 me so far- I have eczema face! Like my whole chin area is a scabby dry mess- I'm so embarrassed by it. :( trying to eat well and keep my skin moist but everything I put on it irritates! Any1 kno any natural cures 4 eczema!?? I swear I'm buying a burkha if this gets worse!!!

Have you tried Aloe Vera gel?


----------



## Newt4

Congrats on the pink!!!


----------



## tntrying22

Be careful with Afrin - it's addictive (seriously) and it can really damage your nasal passages if you use it more than the recommended time. Also can cause nosebleeds. I am surprised it would be ok during pregnancy...my dr always gives me a good talking to when I mention i use it : /


----------



## yellow11

I was scolded so hard for taking it only once in each nostril when I was super contested, by my gp, my midwife, hospital doctor, nurse and out of hours doctor! Apparently it can cross the placenta and is a massive no no
I was told to put 4-5 drops of olbas oil in over 1 liter of hot water. Massively diluted! But as its only eucalyptus oil.... :shrug:


----------



## rem_82

congrats perpetual on team pink!!! its exciting!!!!
I was asked my my old boss if I could help out in the pub last night as they expected it to be super busy!! I told him im about 6 months pregnant and was he ok with that, he was and I did. I wish I hadnt!!! The music was loud and my por bubsy kicked me all night as if to complain, unless she was having a boogie!!!! They let me go at midnight cos i was flagging. I dont think i'll do that again!!! Im so out of practise with barwork, and i big belly didnt make it any easier!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all xxx Congrats PM.

I cant stop eating peanut butter on toasted bagels :) mmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorry to be tmi ladies but have any of you had an increase in watery/creamy lotioney discharge? ive just stood up and felt really wet looked and was rather wet and watery dripping down my leg:blush: i paniced thinking it was my waters or something but its creamy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Morning all xxx Congrats PM.
> 
> I cant stop eating peanut butter on toasted bagels :) mmm

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm peanut butter! yum i just had hot weetabix as freeeeeeeeeezing:haha:


----------



## gflady

Happy Sunday!

I'm obsessed with peanut butter! I cannot make sensible food choices when it is in the house (which it is at the mo).

Congrats Perpetual! Do you have all boys already?

We've got our anomoly scan tomorrow! So excited. Can't wait to find out what we're having, and hope everything is ok with the little one. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> I'm obsessed with peanut butter! I cannot make sensible food choices when it is in the house (which it is at the mo).
> 
> Congrats Perpetual! Do you have all boys already?
> 
> We've got our anomoly scan tomorrow! So excited. Can't wait to find out what we're having, and hope everything is ok with the little one. xx

its so amazing my 2nd tri scan is whats made everything feel real or me:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am glad not the only peanut butter addict but it has to be on hot toast or plain bagels mmmmmmm its delish!!

Cant believe most of us are half way through or already half way. Where did the time go ladies??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am glad not the only peanut butter addict but it has to be on hot toast or plain bagels mmmmmmm its delish!!
> 
> Cant believe most of us are half way through or already half way. Where did the time go ladies??

i know its crazy 20 weeks tomorrow here and just seems to of flown by im actualy getting nervouse about it all and labour and then actualy being a mummy scared i wont be any good at it:shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You will be wonderful. It does come naturally, I know everyone says that but it does, promise xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> You will be wonderful. It does come naturally, I know everyone says that but it does, promise xx

hope so:haha: here in germany you have to stay in hospital for a week so they can help you get the hang of things etc but imdreading that part too due to the language barrier:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My friend (she was from england) had her baby in germany and said she had the nicest experience and much better than her other 2 in a uk hosp!

Who else said about an ache "down below"? Sure someone said it and its what I have today :(


----------



## Seity

You stay 2 days here for a normal birth. I was so lost and really grateful that first day for the help. Amazingly, by day 2, while still terrified, I felt confident enough to take my son home. This time around I've got a better idea what I'm doing, but will take full advantage of letting the nurses change the diapers because I'll be doing more than enough of that once we're home to appreciate letting someone else do it for as long as I can. :haha:

How sad is it that one of the highlights of my day is that I think I'll actually have a bowel movement? I hate pregnancy constipation.


----------



## RebeccaG

WhisperOfHope said:


> RebeccaG said:
> 
> 
> Ee I hope your pelvis pains aren't the start of SPD...
> 
> your dp is so cute sorry to be randomlolClick to expand...



What is my dp? Thanks anyway tho! lol


Haven't been on for a while. Is collecting stem cells the same a cord blood banking? Some hospitals do it in the UK but not many. https://www.nhsbt.nhs.uk/cordblood/howtodonate/wherecanidonate/


SPD is really hard to explain but basically when your pelvis absolutely kills!!! This actually explains it pretty well. https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/


Congratulations on being Team Pink :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

RebeccaG said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaG said:
> 
> 
> Ee I hope your pelvis pains aren't the start of SPD...
> 
> your dp is so cute sorry to be randomlolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is my dp? Thanks anyway tho! lol
> 
> 
> Haven't been on for a while. Is collecting stem cells the same a cord blood banking? Some hospitals do it in the UK but not many. https://www.nhsbt.nhs.uk/cordblood/howtodonate/wherecanidonate/
> 
> 
> SPD is really hard to explain but basically when your pelvis absolutely kills!!! This actually explains it pretty well. https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/
> 
> 
> Congratulations on being Team Pink :)Click to expand...

sorry your display picture (avater):haha:


----------



## embo216

Afternoon ladies hope your all ok! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow- so nervous :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

All will be ok Em :) Mines Thursday- I am dreading it. I always get panicy at scans, I dont enjoy them at all xx


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> sorry to be tmi ladies but have any of you had an increase in watery/creamy lotioney discharge? ive just stood up and felt really wet looked and was rather wet and watery dripping down my leg:blush: i paniced thinking it was my waters or something but its creamy

Well yes I have been getting extra discharge these days too...!

The doctor always says if it changes colour to grey or green or brown etc and/or it has an irregular foul smell then you should be worried! 

So I think it might be safe to say it's normal? :)



Midnight_Fairy said:


> My friend (she was from england) had her baby in germany and said she had the nicest experience and much better than her other 2 in a uk hosp!
> 
> Who else said about an ache "down below"? Sure someone said it and its what I have today :(

Yes a couple of people said they had that ache in their bajingo's (hehe) I am sure it's quite normal, you never know where your baby is going to kick and what nerve it will hit!



embo216 said:


> Afternoon ladies hope your all ok! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow- so nervous :(

Awww don't be nervous! Be anticipant! I am sure everything will go great! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I can't wait until my 20 week scan. :) I'm so excited to see my baby again! I miss her/him. :p


----------



## Lindylou

i know its crazy 20 weeks tomorrow here and just seems to of flown by im actualy getting nervouse about it all and labour and then actualy being a mummy scared i wont be any good at it:shrug:[/QUOTE]. 

I feel the same. I'm scared of coping with labour (I'm so scared of the pain and making an idiot of myself) and when bump comes along what if I cannot cope and don't know what to do and he/she is suffering at all. Guess the mum worrying is starting!!


----------



## embo216

Thanks everyone, its just because with my 20 week scan with my daughter they found she had some serious health problems so it's made me more aprehensive :)


----------



## Lindylou

Embo- so sorry you had difficult 20week in the past. Is your daughter ok now?


----------



## embo216

Shes great now, there was a strong chance of losing her in utero and she had to have open lung surgery to remove part of her lung as a baby but fully signed off now and a normal healthy 4 year old :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Shes great now, there was a strong chance of losing her in utero and she had to have open lung surgery to remove part of her lung as a baby but fully signed off now and a normal healthy 4 year old :)

oh bless her little fighter she sounds like:cloud9:


----------



## RebeccaG

Labour is such a strange experience. Painful but somehow your body just deals with it. If you believe in your body and that each contraction/pain is a good pain and getting baby that bit closer to you - you will be fine. I also kept reminding myself that ladies have been doing it for years and ladies in some African countries do it without any pain relief so you can deffo do it. 
And when baby comes it does take some time to get to know your baby and what he/she likes and doesn't like but you learn so quickly. If in doubt sing!! Works every time! My son stops instantly when he hears someone singing. Have had babies given to me bawling their eyes out and if you sing to them it's amazing!! Twinkle twinkle is a favourite!! xxx


----------



## embo216

I agree my MW used to say it's not a useless pain, it's a pain that gives you something amazing :cloud9: 

I must admit I thought I would get a huge instant love for my baby but it didn't happen like that with my 1st- it took time and I wasn't prepared for that!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you, RebeccaG. I'm hoping to have a positive birth experience with just gas & air (though, if I need anything else, I won't be a martyr!). :)


----------



## embo216

I had pethodine both times with mine and it was amazing! :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wont lie and say it doesn't hurt because it does- alot! Its amazing though you get to the stage where your body takes over and does the work for you so if you stay calm and trust your body you will be fine. It really is mother nature at its best. I didn't get the "rush" of love either, It took about 24hours with DS and a few days with DD! 

You are still besotted with the baby etc but you know when you get that rush of love!


----------



## embo216

That urge to push is overwhelming eh! And when you actually push it feels so GOOD!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep you can finally do something while having a contraction! X


----------



## Wiggler

I think I am the only person who didn't enjoy the pushing stage :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am excited to do labour again, and my birth experience was far from great last time. 

I am having one of those evenings with my toddler where I am wandering 'why on earth am I doing this again???? I really want TWO of these crazy non sleeping things????'

Luckily her Dad is settling her now.........I was beginning to feel the need for a glass of wine :haha:


----------



## rem_82

my ds is 2 1/2 and he keeps waking in the night and climbing in our bed!!! I'm so exhausted that i dont always know he is there...sometimes i wonder why we are having another, especially when my OH doesnt help at night!!!!

I was rubbish at the pushing stage. Apparently I wasnt doing it properly!!! I didnt realise you could do it wrong!!!!


----------



## embo216

I did it wrong with Lily! I didn't realise you had to push like you wanted a poop! I was pushing down on my legs more with my 1st :lol:


----------



## Seity

I hated the pushing stage! Decided after the first one that he was coming out on push #2 because I was _not_ going to go through that any longer. Yes, he popped out head and all in one push. I'm so grateful I live in a country with drugs. Not being in pain is the most brilliant thing ever! 
It took me over a year to bond with my son because of the massive sleep deprivation.
I worry about depression when this one is born because I won't trust that the crappy sleep will ever end. With my son, I just kept thinking it can't last much longer, next thing I knew he was 1 and still waking constantly. I can't do that again.


----------



## Seity

Roll call!
Who has a scan this week?
Mine is Friday afternoon.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello ladies! Im just stopping in to say hello. Little man seems to be growing, although I'm still down 10 from prepregnancy weight. Doc said if I continue to lose weight we will have another growth scan just to make sure everything is ok. I think its just because Im really trying to eat better and Im not taking in all the extra food from breastfeeding. 

I can't wait for little man to get here already lol Im already pretty big Im kinda scared to see how big I'll be at 38+ weeks. this is last weeks bump pictures
 



Attached Files:







week 21.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SweetPea0903

Seity said:


> How sad is it that one of the highlights of my day is that I think I'll actually have a bowel movement? I hate pregnancy constipation.

I'm in the same boat. I'm so constipated to the point where I'm achey in my abdomen. Hoping the stool softeners will help before I start getting bad stomach cramps. I've had problems pre-pregnancy with constipation, but not near as bad as while being pregnant. :(


----------



## fides

cute bump!


----------



## jme84

The stool softner didn't really work for me. I started eatting fiber one bars, one a day and it made a world of difference. Wondering if anyone is still throwing up? I am and its not fun. Feeling her move makes it worth it.


----------



## munchkinlove

18 week bump pic!!!!!! finally i have something to show off and only 18 more days until we have our anatomy/gender scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/48FD4FCF-2680-4BF0-8A5B-340591900940-8812-00000A7C2046F038_zps41a86058.jpg


----------



## tntrying22

Good evening ladies!!

19wks today!! Been feeling baby kick pretty strong now and I just love it. 

DH started painting the nursery today, I found a perfect second hand bookcase, and I think I found a dresser! - I can't wait to see it finished and hoping it comes together.

I am scared of the idea that this baby is going to have to eventually come out of a rather small opening:wacko: My mom was in labor for 22 hours and I was breech and was turned around inside her. I am not looking forward to the pain but I am looking forward to meeting my little guy!! I can't wait to see what he looks like <3


----------



## sara3337

Midnight_Fairy said:


> My friend (she was from england) had her baby in germany and said she had the nicest experience and much better than her other 2 in a uk hosp!
> 
> Who else said about an ache "down below"? Sure someone said it and its what I have today :(

I did, yes still getting it when trying to get out of bed:((


----------



## sara3337

tntrying22 said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> 19wks today!! Been feeling baby kick pretty strong now and I just love it.
> 
> DH started painting the nursery today, I found a perfect second hand bookcase, and I think I found a dresser! - I can't wait to see it finished and hoping it comes together.
> 
> I am scared of the idea that this baby is going to have to eventually come out of a rather small opening:wacko: My mom was in labor for 22 hours and I was breech and was turned around inside her. I am not looking forward to the pain but I am looking forward to meeting my little guy!! I can't wait to see what he looks like <3

Niceee, can't wait to feeel it too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woop 20 weeks half way there


----------



## gflady

Scan today! Woo woo! Can't wait to find out if my suspicions are right about whether the baby is a boy or a girl :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Re - constipation.

I switched 2 weeks ago onto my gestational diabetes diet (I dont have it yet thankfully) but I am trying to avoid it.

I have cut out white carbs and switched to brown pasta/rice. Eating lots of protein and dairy and loads of veg. I am still eating plenty of fruit as my sugars are fine at the moment.

The effect on my constipation problem has been amazing - I am totally normal again! It wasnt like I was even eating many white carbs before though, so i wander if it is just the increased fruit and veg???


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> woop 20 weeks half way there

Happy 20 weeks!! 

I have my scan in 2.5 hours :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> woop 20 weeks half way there
> 
> Happy 20 weeks!!
> 
> I have my scan in 2.5 hours :flower:Click to expand...

thankys:) good luck for the scan im sure everything will be fine:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Scan today! Woo woo! Can't wait to find out if my suspicions are right about whether the baby is a boy or a girl :)

eek good luck with scan cant wait to see boy or girly:happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Gflady- what are you guessing bump is?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck for all the scans xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Just had the most horrible feeling. My grandad came to collect some stuff and was chatting at the front door. I started feeling light headed and thought it would pass. Got worse and worse. I got a glass of water pretending my throat had a tickle but it got worse. Could see everything goin black. Told him I felt dizzy so sat on the stairs. He rushed off ha ha ( scared of anything) Feel a bit better now but it was horrible. Could hear whooshing in my ears. Has anybody else had this?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yes thats what I get ^ the whoosing is horrid and its scary. I always keep a lollypop in my bag now incase I feel like it but drinking loads is the key and sitting down xx


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Scan today! Woo woo! Can't wait to find out if my suspicions are right about whether the baby is a boy or a girl :)
> 
> eek good luck with scan cant wait to see boy or girly:happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck to you too! :)


----------



## gflady

Lindylou said:


> Gflady- what are you guessing bump is?

Both DH and I are guessing it's a girl. Not sure why. I don't mind either way though. So excited/nervous! xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> Congratulations on your little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What is your girl/boy ratio at the moment with your older children?
> 
> :flower:

We will be 4 girls, two boys now :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

AmeliePoulain said:


> Re - constipation.
> 
> I switched 2 weeks ago onto my gestational diabetes diet (I dont have it yet thankfully) but I am trying to avoid it.
> 
> I have cut out white carbs and switched to brown pasta/rice. Eating lots of protein and dairy and loads of veg. I am still eating plenty of fruit as my sugars are fine at the moment.
> 
> The effect on my constipation problem has been amazing - I am totally normal again! It wasnt like I was even eating many white carbs before though, so i wander if it is just the increased fruit and veg???

I eat Paleo (although I have been so bad lately by eating brownies and cookies :dohh:) and the increased fruits and veggies with the lack of grains does wonders for me :) I only feel lousy when I eat the grains.


good luck on all the scans ladies :)!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Lindylou said:


> Just had the most horrible feeling. My grandad came to collect some stuff and was chatting at the front door. I started feeling light headed and thought it would pass. Got worse and worse. I got a glass of water pretending my throat had a tickle but it got worse. Could see everything goin black. Told him I felt dizzy so sat on the stairs. He rushed off ha ha ( scared of anything) Feel a bit better now but it was horrible. Could hear whooshing in my ears. Has anybody else had this?

I used to get that a lot, my doc said it was low blood pressure, sitting down and a fizzy drink helps :)


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks wriggler. I had to sit down before I fell and grabbed a bottle of
Sparkly water. Horrible feeling but glad to know its something ok!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Awwww it sounds like your BP went low - drink plenty of water and avoid standing up for too long.

If it was your blood sugar that went low then an apple/banana will get it up and stabilised quickly x


----------



## RebeccaG

Low blood pressure is horrible. I have really low blood pressure when not pregnant but pregnancy lowers it even more! Yes drink lots, avoid caffeine, increase your salt a bit (I find salt and vinegar crisps pretty good) and support socks are also good when I'm really bad. Small meals instead of large meals also seem to help. If low blood sugar then those dextrose tablets are good! Bananas also good! 
Hope you feel better soon it really is horrible and yes I always make an excuse as to why I need to sit down or get a drink lol! xx


----------



## embo216

Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

:hugs: 

I am glad you have an appointment so quickly, they will be able to tell you much more with the scan equipment in London.

xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

I'm so sorry...:hugs: Hoping that the specialist will give you some answers!


----------



## babydreams85

Seity said:


> Roll call!
> Who has a scan this week?
> Mine is Friday afternoon.

Mine is Friday morning at 10am (EST). I don't think I've ever been so nervous about anything in my life. :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> 19wks today!! Been feeling baby kick pretty strong now and I just love it.
> 
> DH started painting the nursery today, I found a perfect second hand bookcase, and I think I found a dresser! - I can't wait to see it finished and hoping it comes together.
> 
> I am scared of the idea that this baby is going to have to eventually come out of a rather small opening:wacko: My mom was in labor for 22 hours and I was breech and was turned around inside her. I am not looking forward to the pain but I am looking forward to meeting my little guy!! I can't wait to see what he looks like <3


Loving the kicks too! The other night I finally felt him outside my tummy--that was amazing! I put my hand down there just in time and he kicked it 4-5 times in a row. :happydance: 

I am actually not scared at all about the labor part. I know I probably SHOULD be terrified to give birth, but for some reason I am mostly excited about it. I'm ready for it to be here! I'm more nervous about something being wrong with baby than anything else. Not at all worried about being a mom either because I have cared for children ages newborn to 12 for many many years...that is my job lol. So the only difference for me will be nighttime. I am used to getting my sleep...but it's nothing I can't handle. It will just be a blessing that I can hold my baby in my arms. :cloud9:


----------



## Seity

:hugs: embo216 Hopefully the specialist will give you more info and maybe some better news about what's up.

babydreams85 - Yay, nice to get yours done in the morning. Mine's not until the afternoon. I took a 1/2 day, so that I don't have to go back to work after and can instead start sharing the news right away with friends and family.


----------



## gflady

We're having a boy!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## gflady

Sorry embo. Hope everything goes ok on thurs xxx


----------



## Farida_2013

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

Embo huny so sorry for you! I am sure you will get better news on Thursday! :flower:


As for labour, I really can't wait! I am not scared of labour! I know it will be hard, painful and no fairytales about it but I can't wait to experience it! And feel like I worked my way to having Beany in my arms! :baby:


----------



## embo216

Here's my little man:cloud9:

please god let him be ok:nope:
 



Attached Files:







connor.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 16


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Here's my little man:cloud9:
> 
> please god let him be ok:nope:

hes beautiful:cloud9: will be praying for you and your little man


----------



## PerpetualMama

embo216 said:


> Here's my little man:cloud9:
> 
> please god let him be ok:nope:

prayers for you and your little man! Hopefully knowing so early will help matters and have a better outcome? Good luck on Thursday! And...Congrats on the boy!

congrats on team blue gflady! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so so so achey today my whole bump hurts asdo my hips and back,doesnt help that spent the day sat on just hard floor waiting or them to deliver the new sofa for what they came late grr


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> so so so achey today my whole bump hurts asdo my hips and back,doesnt help that spent the day sat on just hard floor waiting or them to deliver the new sofa for what they came late grr

oh no :( Can you have a nice warm bubble bath to help soothe your aches? x


----------



## Fruitymeli

embo216 said:


> Here's my little man:cloud9:
> 
> please god let him be ok:nope:

hope hes ok :hugs: hes lovely :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

gflady said:


> We're having a boy!

Congrats on team blue :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

WhisperOfHope said:


> so so so achey today my whole bump hurts asdo my hips and back,doesnt help that spent the day sat on just hard floor waiting or them to deliver the new sofa for what they came late grr

thats got to be annoying i can never get comfy at the moment keep moving and moving cushions lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> so so so achey today my whole bump hurts asdo my hips and back,doesnt help that spent the day sat on just hard floor waiting or them to deliver the new sofa for what they came late grr
> 
> oh no :( Can you have a nice warm bubble bath to help soothe your aches? xClick to expand...

i was going to but cant lift my legs to get in :haha: hips are really playing up so just laying in bed unable to move owch lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Fruitymeli said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> so so so achey today my whole bump hurts asdo my hips and back,doesnt help that spent the day sat on just hard floor waiting or them to deliver the new sofa for what they came late grr
> 
> thats got to be annoying i can never get comfy at the moment keep moving and moving cushions lolClick to expand...

i was changing from sitting on the floor to the radiator (we have night heaters so the big things) but doing that from 7 til wa aft 4 has reall not helped:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I know you were so worried too :( xx :hugs: Hope that you dont have to worry to much before Thursday and that you get all you need to know at the appointment xxx:flower:


----------



## Jembug

Congrats on all the gender scans!!

Embo- I don't kno if my friend had the same situation as yours....? But she had to have a planned c section at 37 weeks due to her babies heart not looking right on the scans. She had her baby on Thursday at Great Ormandy Street, so her baby had all the essential people In the theatre for her baby. It turns out that yes he does have a hole in his heart but he is and will be fine!! He will need an op at six months!
So just to reassure that they may just assume the worst case to help your baby and it may not be so serious? Good luck for Thursday xx


----------



## babydreams85

Embo, he is absolutely precious! 

Gflady, congrats and welcome to team blue!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Uh oh, watching one born every min (same hosp I had DD - bringing back some memories!)

everytime I see a newborn- I want mine nowwww


----------



## Fruitymeli

watching one born every minute brings tears
to my eyes at the thought of labour


----------



## Jembug

What channel? Are they old


----------



## rem_82

Embo, I really hope all goes well, and it isnt too serious!!

Gflady congrats on team blue!

one born every minute makes me cry whenever the baby is born!!! 

we have another scan tomorrow to check bubsy's kidneys, since she wouldnt let them look last time, also they going to double check the sex as the ambilical cord kept getting in the way!!!!


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

Oh hunny im so sorry im preying with all my heart ure little man will b ok. Do you mind if i tell the christan ladies thread ill get them all preying for baba ill also prey myself. Sending :hugs: and love xx


----------



## Madrid98

embo I pray and hope they are wrong and at the appt in London you'll get the all clear hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmmCjm

You are in my thoughts Embo.

Congrats to everyone on the gender scans!

I had another one again today, and doctor believe it definitely is a girl! :) Does anyone have a fear of being told one gender than later down the road, being told it is another. I know its silly, but I can't stop thinking that lol.


----------



## babydreams85

AmmCjm said:


> You are in my thoughts Embo.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on the gender scans!
> 
> I had another one again today, and doctor believe it definitely is a girl! :) Does anyone have a fear of being told one gender than later down the road, being told it is another. I know its silly, but I can't stop thinking that lol.

Yes I do, definitely a little worried about it. We found out so early (15 weeks) that I wonder sometimes how accurate it was. :dohh:


----------



## Farida_2013

So we have a name at the top of our list now and I wanted to get your opinions on it :D

The name for our little Beany girl is "Elissa" and nickname will be Lisa :) What do you all think?


----------



## Farida_2013

Embo! I am sure everything will be good when you go to the London Appointment :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Farida - I love the name you picked.
Embo - I hope all is well with LO. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think we def have a boys name picked out if we have a boy...

Skyelar Charles White

Charles was my husbands grandfathers middle name that just passed away last week. He asked if we could use his middle name. I think it goes well. What do you think?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Farida_2013 said:


> So we have a name at the top of our list now and I wanted to get your opinions on it :D
> 
> The name for our little Beany girl is "Elissa" and nickname will be Lisa :) What do you all think?

Awe, very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Farida_2013

Yay you really think so? I am quite excited about it! Only ever heard it once too so it's quite uncommon!


----------



## Farida_2013

SweetPea0903 said:


> I think we def have a boys name picked out if we have a boy...
> 
> Skyelar Charles White
> 
> Charles was my husbands grandfathers middle name that just passed away last week. He asked if we could use his middle name. I think it goes well. What do you think?

oo i like! Quite unique name! :thumbup:



Blue eyes 81 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> So we have a name at the top of our list now and I wanted to get your opinions on it :D
> 
> The name for our little Beany girl is "Elissa" and nickname will be Lisa :) What do you all think?
> 
> Awe, very cute :thumbup:Click to expand...


You fink? :blush: thank you!


----------



## sara3337

gflady said:


> We're having a boy!

Congratsssss what r ur symptomes?


----------



## sara3337

embo216 said:


> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:

So sorry hun, hope they can help to sort it out


----------



## tntrying22

Embo fingers crossed for good news in London. :hugs: he's a precious little bug.

Gflady - yay team blue!

Hope everyone elses scans go well this week - our 20 wk one is week from Thursday - trying to not to be nervous!

I like both names so far. I tend to hear slightly more girls named Skylar/Skyler here in US but I think it's great for a boy too. And sweet homage to your dad's grandfather:flower: Lissa is pretty!

We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?

Ha he's kicking now <3 little soccer or football punter in there!


----------



## Farida_2013

tntrying22 said:


> Embo fingers crossed for good news in London. :hugs: he's a precious little bug.
> 
> Gflady - yay team blue!
> 
> Hope everyone elses scans go well this week - our 20 wk one is week from Thursday - trying to not to be nervous!
> 
> I like both names so far. I tend to hear slightly more girls named Skylar/Skyler here in US but I think it's great for a boy too. And sweet homage to your dad's grandfather:flower: Lissa is pretty!
> 
> We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?
> 
> Ha he's kicking now <3 little soccer or football punter in there!

ooo soon your scan! Don't be nervous I am sure it will go great :flower:

hehe thanks! I like Elissa "Lissa" It has been the one name our eyes both got bright to :D

I was just sitting and relaxing reading a baby magazine for the last hour feeling Beany kick from the outside for the first time!! :cloud9: I can't believe how amazing it feels to see my tummy flutter literally and then put my fingers lightly there and feel her push me away hehe


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh I forgot! quick question!

I am 20w +2 and feeling the kicks pretty low, like near my bladder or probably right where my bladder is supposed to be.. even though it says that my uterus should really be level with my belly button now.. is this normal?


----------



## tntrying22

Farida_2013 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Embo fingers crossed for good news in London. :hugs: he's a precious little bug.
> 
> Gflady - yay team blue!
> 
> Hope everyone elses scans go well this week - our 20 wk one is week from Thursday - trying to not to be nervous!
> 
> I like both names so far. I tend to hear slightly more girls named Skylar/Skyler here in US but I think it's great for a boy too. And sweet homage to your dad's grandfather:flower: Lissa is pretty!
> 
> We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?
> 
> Ha he's kicking now <3 little soccer or football punter in there!
> 
> ooo soon your scan! Don't be nervous I am sure it will go great :flower:
> 
> hehe thanks! I like Elissa "Lissa" It has been the one name our eyes both got bright to :D
> 
> I was just sitting and relaxing reading a baby magazine for the last hour feeling Beany kick from the outside for the first time!! :cloud9: I can't believe how amazing it feels to see my tummy flutter literally and then put my fingers lightly there and feel her push me away heheClick to expand...

I know! This weekend was first time I could feel it from outside. Hubs got to feel it too - so sweet.

I feel it everywhere. I think it just depends on how he's positioned...


----------



## sara3337

tntrying22 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Embo fingers crossed for good news in London. :hugs: he's a precious little bug.
> 
> Gflady - yay team blue!
> 
> Hope everyone elses scans go well this week - our 20 wk one is week from Thursday - trying to not to be nervous!
> 
> I like both names so far. I tend to hear slightly more girls named Skylar/Skyler here in US but I think it's great for a boy too. And sweet homage to your dad's grandfather:flower: Lissa is pretty!
> 
> We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?
> 
> Ha he's kicking now <3 little soccer or football punter in there!
> 
> ooo soon your scan! Don't be nervous I am sure it will go great :flower:
> 
> hehe thanks! I like Elissa "Lissa" It has been the one name our eyes both got bright to :D
> 
> I was just sitting and relaxing reading a baby magazine for the last hour feeling Beany kick from the outside for the first time!! :cloud9: I can't believe how amazing it feels to see my tummy flutter literally and then put my fingers lightly there and feel her push me away heheClick to expand...
> 
> I know! This weekend was first time I could feel it from outside. Hubs got to feel it too - so sweet.
> 
> I feel it everywhere. I think it just depends on how he's positioned...Click to expand...

Cant wait to feel my baby move and kick too it is an amazing feeling knowing there is a human growing inside of us


----------



## fides

gflady said:


> We're having a boy!

congrats!



embo216 said:


> Here's my little man:cloud9:
> 
> please god let him be ok:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## gflady

sara3337 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> We're having a boy!
> 
> Congratsssss what r ur symptomes?Click to expand...

My main symptoms are just tiredness and I feel really sick if I'm too tired or have eaten too much sugar. Haven't got any particular cravings. X


----------



## RebeccaG

Embo - I hope the appointment on Thursday goes ok. Had no idea what echogenic bowel was so googled it and all the stories I read the babies were absolutely perfect when they were born, the ladies just needed more scans up until they were born to monitor how they were growing. 
https://community.babycentre.co.uk/..._-_echogenic_bowel?cpg=1&csi=2016073723&pd=-1

There are loads more stories on other sites of babies being absolutely perfect at birth hun so please try not to worry. 



Ladies if you know the gender can you please do baking soda test and say whether it was right lol! Really want to get an idea of how accurate that test is or whether it is all just 50/50 haha xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont believe my babybond scan lol. I was 18 weeks but I dont know? I dont even know why I had one if I dont trust it! I am going to stop going mad buying clothes now until bub is born and stick to neutral.

My bubs kicks are still really low down like trouser line and def still pretty low. Not had any high kicks at all but its lovely to feel from the outside.

I was sick again this morning :(


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:
> 
> Oh hunny im so sorry im preying with all my heart ure little man will b ok. Do you mind if i tell the christan ladies thread ill get them all preying for baba ill also prey myself. Sending :hugs: and love xxClick to expand...

That would be so wonderful thank you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

belly doesnt seem to of changed that much this week but will show it anyway, getting braver with showing the stretchys off lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## future hopes

19 weeks today hurah:happydance:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> belly doesnt seem to of changed that much this week but will show it anyway, getting braver with showing the stretchys off lol

Loving the bump hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 19 wks future.


----------



## future hopes

Awww thank u babe xx:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> 19 weeks today hurah:happydance:

happy 19 weeks hun xxx


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Finally back from scan :( Didn't go too great- baby was a Echogenic bowel and something wrong with with the valves in his heart. I have an appointment in London with specialists on Thursday :cry:
> 
> Oh hunny im so sorry im preying with all my heart ure little man will b ok. Do you mind if i tell the christan ladies thread ill get them all preying for baba ill also prey myself. Sending :hugs: and love xxClick to expand...
> 
> That would be so wonderful thank you :hugs:Click to expand...


i told them all hun and were all keeping u in our preyers:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

my hubby felt her kicccccckkk :D I was so happy and he was sooo excited hehehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> my hubby felt her kicccccckkk :D I was so happy and he was sooo excited hehehe

i keep trying to get hubby to feel her but everytime he puts his hand there she stops:haha:


----------



## rem_82

my little minx doesnt approve of us feeling her kick!!! she waits til we leave then kicks!!!! I think I have trouble brewing!!!! she also kicks really low down, and i guess thats how u know baby has turned when it starts up by your ribs!!!!

I have a question for everyone, my friend is 8 weeks pregnant, but she is being monitered closely as she had an mc a few months ago due to a molar pregnancy!! so far this one seems normal, they have seen a heartbeat and are able to see how far gone she is, whereas before they couldnt do any of that! what i want to know, is has anyone either been through it or known someone who has been through it?? She was having spectacular morning sickness and now has vanished completely, so now she is scared!!! she doesnt want history to repeat itself!!! Any help would be great thanks!!!

Oh yeah i had my final scan today and its dfinitely a girl and she is completely healthy!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on your girl hun xxxx


----------



## tntrying22

tntrying22 said:


> We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?

Anyone have any thoughts on our name options?:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on our name options?:thumbup:Click to expand...

i like tristan hun:thumbup:


----------



## Farida_2013

Hahaha that used to happen a alot hehe then i get embarassed and argue with him that he wasnt patient enough LOL


----------



## ayclobes

rem_82 said:


> my little minx doesnt approve of us feeling her kick!!! she waits til we leave then kicks!!!! I think I have trouble brewing!!!! she also kicks really low down, and i guess thats how u know baby has turned when it starts up by your ribs!!!!
> 
> I have a question for everyone, my friend is 8 weeks pregnant, but she is being monitered closely as she had an mc a few months ago due to a molar pregnancy!! so far this one seems normal, they have seen a heartbeat and are able to see how far gone she is, whereas before they couldnt do any of that! what i want to know, is has anyone either been through it or known someone who has been through it?? She was having spectacular morning sickness and now has vanished completely, so now she is scared!!! she doesnt want history to repeat itself!!! Any help would be great thanks!!!
> 
> Oh yeah i had my final scan today and its dfinitely a girl and she is completely healthy!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


I had a mmc nov '11 and i ended up getting pregnant close to 6mo after that. They had me come in at 7w to check for viability and hb, hb was great! then they had me come in at 9w to check/hear hb again and it was great. I was on progesterone supps from 2-3dpo until i was 13w. I'll be 20w tomorrow and everything seems to be going good! I had random nausea in the 1st tri, and sometimes even now it'll come randomly--but i never get sick. symptoms come and go.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

rem_82 said:


> my little minx doesnt approve of us feeling her kick!!! she waits til we leave then kicks!!!! I think I have trouble brewing!!!! she also kicks really low down, and i guess thats how u know baby has turned when it starts up by your ribs!!!!
> 
> I have a question for everyone, my friend is 8 weeks pregnant, but she is being monitered closely as she had an mc a few months ago due to a molar pregnancy!! so far this one seems normal, they have seen a heartbeat and are able to see how far gone she is, whereas before they couldnt do any of that! what i want to know, is has anyone either been through it or known someone who has been through it?? She was having spectacular morning sickness and now has vanished completely, so now she is scared!!! she doesnt want history to repeat itself!!! Any help would be great thanks!!!
> 
> Oh yeah i had my final scan today and its dfinitely a girl and she is completely healthy!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Congrats!
As for your friend unfortunately I know first hand now scary it can be to be pal. Constantly worrying if the pregnancy symptoms on track. Even at 19 wks I am petrified because I am not feeling all the movement I have been reading all the rest of you ladies are feeling.
I would say if she is getting worried she should call her doctor to explain why. Most doctors are really good at handling the anxiety us ladies that have had a loss feel during pregnancy.
I know when I was really scared they would have me come in for a reassurance scan. Pregnancy symptoms can be tricky everyone is different and this can be completely normal for her. Seeing and hearing the heartbeat is an awesome sign that this pregnancy will end well for her, I know it is scary but I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> We are considering Whitt Davis, Tristan Davis, and Tripp Davis - Middle is Davis after my dad who died 10 years ago this year :cry: Also haven't officially ruled out Jameson, Benjamin or Aaron, but I think the other three are my top ones. Hubs is leaning Tripp...What do yall think?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on our name options?:thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with whisper and think Tristan is adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## AmmCjm

rem_82 said:


> my little minx doesnt approve of us feeling her kick!!! she waits til we leave then kicks!!!! I think I have trouble brewing!!!! she also kicks really low down, and i guess thats how u know baby has turned when it starts up by your ribs!!!!
> 
> I have a question for everyone, my friend is 8 weeks pregnant, but she is being monitered closely as she had an mc a few months ago due to a molar pregnancy!! so far this one seems normal, they have seen a heartbeat and are able to see how far gone she is, whereas before they couldnt do any of that! what i want to know, is has anyone either been through it or known someone who has been through it?? She was having spectacular morning sickness and now has vanished completely, so now she is scared!!! she doesnt want history to repeat itself!!! Any help would be great thanks!!!
> 
> Oh yeah i had my final scan today and its dfinitely a girl and she is completely healthy!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


Tell your friend to try not to stress too much. I had a miscarriage in April then got pregnant again a month later. It took everything I had to try and be positive and not analyze symptoms. Also, I purchased an at home doppler for 45 bucks (Sonoline B) and it has been a godsend. It has helped me relax and calm down A LOT. I would highly recommend it for anyone who has had a previous miscarriage.


----------



## fides

btw, a couple days late, but Happy FALL, ladies!!! That means, we make it through Fall, and the next season brings our LO's!!! :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

18 weeks................gargh, I shouldnt have a 3rd child I don't think I would probably explode!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/18weeksclothes.jpg


----------



## babydreams85

*tntrying* I love the name Tristan as well

*Sweetpea* I really like Skyler for a boy--it was on our list!

Gorgeous bump *Amelie*!!!

*Farida* the name Elissa is beautiful! Perfect choice! As for kicks I mostly feel them low, kind of right on my hip line (if that makes sense). Usually they are closer to my left side, but occasionally right in the middle. Sometimes...not very often though...I feel him right underneath my belly button, but he is usually not in that position. I think right now most of them are still laying side to side or with their head at the top and feet down...so it makes sense that kicks should be low. They really don't turn or move up much until you are closer to the end. I think I remember reading that the first time most women feel a high kick is at 30-something weeks. 

As for being pregnant after a loss I definitely understand. I have had 3 of them, most recently my MMC in February. This is the first pregnancy I have gone past the first tri, so it's extremely terrifying for me. I am so nervous about my scan on Friday that something is wrong. Even though I have a doppler and listen to his heartbeat, and also feel him kicking every single day now...I am still scared. I don't think you ever really get over a loss. You never stop worrying until you're holding your baby in your arms. The only thing that has helped me, like someone else mentioned, is the doppler. I don't know what I would have done without it. I have listened to him every single day since I first found the HB at 8.5 weeks, and that's the only thing that kept me sane, especially through the first tri. I have overanalyzed EVERYTHING with this pregnancy, but so far, everything is ok. I did have loss of symptoms some weeks, but they would always come back. With my losses I never had MS at all. I hope everything goes well with this pregnancy for your friend, and that she can hang in there and try not to worry so much (easier said than done)!


----------



## Seity

That is one heck of a bump Amelie! Beautiful.

My baby seems to be moving 24/7. The other afternoon I'd have sworn there was an octopus in there. I was getting pokes, prods, and kicks everywhere and in multiple places at the same time.


----------



## rem_82

seity, they are little cheerleaders practising their moves lol!!!

Thank you for the advice you guys have given, I have passed it on to her and hopefully things will be ok!!!! They say its rare to experience a molar pregnancy a second time so fingers crossed!!! Her hormones are still quite all over the place so thats a great sign!!!

Names --- I love Elissa, and I love Tristen too!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Evening Ladies xx


----------



## Lindylou

Wow Amelie- that is done bump! It's lovely. 

Rem- as you can see from my signature I had mc. I have not had any symptoms and still have not really felt much. I was told at my scan that because my placenta is anterior I won't feel kicks as early as most. Maybe she is the same? The Sonographer couldn't believe I wasn't feeling the movement that was happening. It is hard to enjoy pg as much when you have had the pain and upset of a mc but hopefully she will soon. X


----------



## Fruitymeli

fides said:


> btw, a couple days late, but Happy FALL, ladies!!! That means, we make it through Fall, and the next season brings our LO's!!! :happydance:

one day its like summer now its horrid weather and floods


----------



## Fruitymeli

AmeliePoulain said:


> 18 weeks................gargh, I shouldnt have a 3rd child I don't think I would probably explode!
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/18weeksclothes.jpg


you have a very neat bump :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

WhisperOfHope said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> my hubby felt her kicccccckkk :D I was so happy and he was sooo excited hehehe
> 
> i keep trying to get hubby to feel her but everytime he puts his hand there she stops:haha:Click to expand...

thats what happens every time my husband trys lol


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies how is everyone ?
when will you all start buying for
baby i think i will Jan sales :)


----------



## future hopes

Fruitymeli said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 18 weeks................gargh, I shouldnt have a 3rd child I don't think I would probably explode!
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/18weeksclothes.jpg
> 
> 
> you have a very neat bump :)Click to expand...

Wow thats a very impresive bump hun:thumbup: do u know wat ure having:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Thanks for the input ladies. I do love Tristan but the meanings of it are leaning me towards the other two - one site said "triste meaning sad" or "tumult" another said "the loud one"....really? hahaha not sure I want to set myself up for that!

Hubs is leaning Tripp - its a very southern usually nickname here. I picked the middle so I may have to give in to his choice for first....

Big decision! Ugh I had it down for a girl but seems hard for me to commit to a boys name!

Cute bump Amelie!


----------



## future hopes

Not felt any movments today but had a listen on dopler and cud hear baba moving but not feeling it today bit gutted because i felt the very first tiny kicks last night was so looking forward to feeling it again but nope:nope: cant wsit to start feeling baba all the time, just dont understand why its taking so long this time i felt jj all the time from 16 weeks and i had a anteria placenta. My friend just thinks this baby is smaller hope shes right and it isnt something bad.

So nervous about my scan next week. I think she checked the heart and things at my 15 week scan and all was great then but still nervous about next scan. I may of wrote something simular to this earlier but our computer went down so im not sure if it posted.:wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

TMI question ladies...does anyone else get a thick mucus (snot-like) discharge a day or so after sex? DH and I DTD yesterday AM and I just now got a string of it on the toilet paper. It's clear, no blood. Always worry about it being mucus plug or something but I don't think it's enough to be that?


----------



## Farida_2013

Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)

I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:


----------



## sara3337

future hopes said:


> Not felt any movments today but had a listen on dopler and cud hear baba moving but not feeling it today bit gutted because i felt the very first tiny kicks last night was so looking forward to feeling it again but nope:nope: cant wsit to start feeling baba all the time, just dont understand why its taking so long this time i felt jj all the time from 16 weeks and i had a anteria placenta. My friend just thinks this baby is smaller hope shes right and it isnt something bad.
> 
> So nervous about my scan next week. I think she checked the heart and things at my 15 week scan and all was great then but still nervous about next scan. I may of wrote something simular to this earlier but our computer went down so im not sure if it posted.:wacko:

I am not sure why I am nervous too with my next scan, I still dont feel the baby move. I only prey for my bay to be healthy. Prey for all of us to have healthy babies


----------



## embo216

Farida_2013 said:


> Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)
> 
> I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:

Thank you hun, Ive got to get to kings in London at 3pm and then been told it could be a 4-5 hour wait to get the scans I need :nope: 

Thankfully my children are going to be looked after by my Mum. I just keep bursting out into tears and my 4.5 year old is really aware of this so Ive just told her my eyes are really sore and go and hide and compose myself:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Kellen

I have my anatomy/anomaly scan in 5 hours. I'll let you know what we are having so you can update the front page. Right now teams pink and yellow seem to be winning...


----------



## embo216

Kellen said:


> I have my anatomy/anomaly scan in 5 hours. I'll let you know what we are having so you can update the front page. Right now teams pink and yellow seem to be winning...

Hope you have a great scan:flower:


----------



## embo216

Oh yea I'm 21 weeks today and a Banana :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)
> 
> I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun, Ive got to get to kings in London at 3pm and then been told it could be a 4-5 hour wait to get the scans I need :nope:
> 
> Thankfully my children are going to be looked after by my Mum. I just keep bursting out into tears and my 4.5 year old is really aware of this so Ive just told her my eyes are really sore and go and hide and compose myself:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

sending lots of hugs your way hun :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My mum bless her is so exited lol first gran child wasust talking to her on the phone and she went "ooooh ive been having fun, ive got this and that and this and i had to pick up this and oohh i can hide it from your dad if i get one little bit each time i go up town (she goes into town every day for a walk):haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

babydreams85 said:


> TMI question ladies...does anyone else get a thick mucus (snot-like) discharge a day or so after sex? DH and I DTD yesterday AM and I just now got a string of it on the toilet paper. It's clear, no blood. Always worry about it being mucus plug or something but I don't think it's enough to be that?

yes, it's nasty. In fact increased discharge galore here. It'll only get more and more as pregnancy progresses.

Beautiful bump Amelie :)

Love Elissa, I chose Anneliese because of all the names I thought of I could not let that one go! DH chose the boy's name and we switched off on middle names. Turns out I "win" because it's a girl :cloud9:

I like Whitt first, then Tripp, then Tristan. But that's just my opinion lol

Skyelar is a cool name...he'll be a rock star :)

As for the friend with the molar pregnancy, I think once the little one forms into an embryo it won't change to molar. I think molar pregnancies are abnormal tissue growth from the get go. I recommend e bay for a good doppler, it was a God send for me this time around after suffering a loss 4 years ago. I was a complete wreck, and it was reassurance I needed. I don't listen as much now because I feel her dancing (yes real low in the pelvis usually) all the time. I also worry about too much use of the doppler (more than a minute or two at a time) because I learned in school that the sound waves (of ultrasund anyway) can cause baby's tissues and bones to heat up and can cause burns. I'm not sure if doppler sound waves are similar or not, just erring on the side of caution. Definitely will not have one of those "optional" 3D ultrasounds done that places offer for entertainment. For all of you ladies out there whose doctor's order them for medical reasons, please don't fear them. Those are medically necessary and done by a trained individual who knows what they're doing :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

PerpetualMama said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> TMI question ladies...does anyone else get a thick mucus (snot-like) discharge a day or so after sex? DH and I DTD yesterday AM and I just now got a string of it on the toilet paper. It's clear, no blood. Always worry about it being mucus plug or something but I don't think it's enough to be that?
> 
> yes, it's nasty. In fact increased discharge galore here. It'll only get more and more as pregnancy progresses.
> 
> Beautiful bump Amelie :)
> 
> Love Elissa, I chose Anneliese because of all the names I thought of I could not let that one go! DH chose the boy's name and we switched off on middle names. Turns out I "win" because it's a girl :cloud9:
> 
> I like Whitt first, then Tripp, then Tristan. But that's just my opinion lol
> 
> Skyelar is a cool name...he'll be a rock star :)
> 
> As for the friend with the molar pregnancy, I think once the little one forms into an embryo it won't change to molar. I think molar pregnancies are abnormal tissue growth from the get go. I recommend e bay for a good doppler, it was a God send for me this time around after suffering a loss 4 years ago. I was a complete wreck, and it was reassurance I needed. I don't listen as much now because I feel her dancing (yes real low in the pelvis usually) all the time. I also worry about too much use of the doppler (more than a minute or two at a time) because I learned in school that the sound waves (of ultrasund anyway) can cause baby's tissues and bones to heat up and can cause burns. I'm not sure if doppler sound waves are similar or not, just erring on the side of caution. Definitely will not have one of those "optional" 3D ultrasounds done that places offer for entertainment. For all of you ladies out there whose doctor's order them for medical reasons, please don't fear them. Those are medically necessary and done by a trained individual who knows what they're doing :)Click to expand...

we have a 3d scan at 27 weeks but its my actual doc doing it, bit worried now tho:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)
> 
> I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun, Ive got to get to kings in London at 3pm and then been told it could be a 4-5 hour wait to get the scans I need :nope:
> 
> Thankfully my children are going to be looked after by my Mum. I just keep bursting out into tears and my 4.5 year old is really aware of this so Ive just told her my eyes are really sore and go and hide and compose myself:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...


Will say a prayer that all goes well for you today! Can't imagine what you are going through right now. I will be waiting to hear your news (hopefully it's excellent)!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

embo216 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)
> 
> I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun, Ive got to get to kings in London at 3pm and then been told it could be a 4-5 hour wait to get the scans I need :nope:
> 
> Thankfully my children are going to be looked after by my Mum. I just keep bursting out into tears and my 4.5 year old is really aware of this so Ive just told her my eyes are really sore and go and hide and compose myself:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Thinking of you today.


----------



## hopingforit

I had my anatomy scan today and figured I'd post here with what I'm having for the first page. I'm teams :pink: and :blue: !!!!


----------



## embo216

hopingforit said:


> I had my anatomy scan today and figured I'd post here with what I'm having for the first page. I'm teams :pink: and :blue: !!!!

How how wonderful! The best of both worlds :cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww how perfect! A boy and a girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hopingforit said:


> I had my anatomy scan today and figured I'd post here with what I'm having for the first page. I'm teams :pink: and :blue: !!!!

awwww one of each congratulations:cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

Congrats!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats!

My horrible back pain has started :(


----------



## babydreams85

Midnight_Fairy said:


> congrats!
> 
> My horrible back pain has started :(

Oh no so sorry...I understand, mine has been terrible for a couple weeks now. I took a 14 hour car trip last week and thought I might die!!! :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had it really bad for 2 weeks between 22-24 weeks with DD and DS, It got so bad that I was crying and couldnt move, it started off like this so hoping it does not get worse :(


----------



## future hopes

a boy and girl congratulations :hugs:
midnight ferry im so sorry ure back is playing up, ive been having the same problem in my lower back and pelvis, i hope u feel better soon r u goin to have physio? i think i mote tell my consultant about my back pain and get her to get me in for physio. it only hurts loads wen i walk around like the school run that really efects me but i know its good to walk to excersise.

hope all u other ladies r well:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Midnight hope your back gets no worse hun :( :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

wow happy 21 weeks embo:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo kings collage is such a great hospital im sure there really look after u. i have told all the christian ladies about u and we r all preying.

i nearly had my liver transplant done at kings but as id been admitted to queen elizebeth in birmingham the last time my liver failed in 2008 i ended up back there and thats were i had my transplant but it was a surgeon from kings that did my transplant the best of the best is at those 2 hospitals so i really know ure b in good hands. :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Happy 21 weeks embo!

Congrats Hoping!!

Hope those of you feeling puny feel better soon! I keep having twinges in my lower abdomen - very annoying...


----------



## future hopes

ah that cud b stretching pains hunny i been getting that to sometimes it feels rather uncomfortable.

i also suffer terible constipation:blush: and i get alot of low and left hand side pain from that:wacko: i was is agony last night but hurah i been today so im a very happy bunny tonight lol:blush::blush:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive been getting lots of twinges down below too think its where shes laying keep getting pain in my cervix too usualy when shes kicking like now


----------



## future hopes

ow outch hun that cant b nice. im still only feeling very light movments and its not every day this is my 4th pregnancy and felt all my others before even my son and my placenta was anteria with him. im not sure where it is this time will find out next week at my scan. so cant wait wonder wat were having. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hope it all goes ok tomorrow em xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> ow outch hun that cant b nice. im still only feeling very light movments and its not every day this is my 4th pregnancy and felt all my others before even my son and my placenta was anteria with him. im not sure where it is this time will find out next week at my scan. so cant wait wonder wat were having. :hugs:

i think its cos shes so low in my pelvis feel her all the time moving and then from 9- around 2 at night she kicks :haha:


----------



## rem_82

Good luck tomorrow embo!!!!

Congrats on the boy and girl, thats fantastic!!!

I've noticed I have more energy lately, even with the lack of sleep, thanks DS!!

Ive taken to knitting too, making my own little comfort blankets for bubsy, as i dont want to use muslins for comfort like i did DS! They arent amazing, but hey I'm having fun!!!


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> ow outch hun that cant b nice. im still only feeling very light movments and its not every day this is my 4th pregnancy and felt all my others before even my son and my placenta was anteria with him. im not sure where it is this time will find out next week at my scan. so cant wait wonder wat were having. :hugs:
> 
> i think its cos shes so low in my pelvis feel her all the time moving and then from 9- around 2 at night she kicks :haha:Click to expand...

thats wen i norm notice movements wen im relaxing in bed in the evening watching tv i feel tiny little kicks im my lower tummy ive felt them a little higher to. im off to bed in a mo so im hoping ill feel some movments tonight i love feeling it but sometimes its so light i mistake it for gas lol:blush:


----------



## ayclobes

had my anatomy u/s today......its a BOY! i have to go back for another u/s at my next appt in 4wks b/c the u/s tech couldnt get a good enough view of babys lips/feet! annd..i have the glucose test next week b/c they found sugar in my urine? so that should be fun.


----------



## future hopes

congratulations hunny on team blue we find out next thurday and i so cant wait. i have to have that gtt test at 26 weeks so let me know wat its like :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on your little boy!!!

Sitting here and looking down at my bump...

This probably sounds crazy but I don't know how much longer I will be able to trim up 'down there' lol. DH refuses to help so I guess some poor lady at the salon will have to wax the garden! :haha:


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah congrats on the blue and pink bumps!!!! :) 

I am desperate to try and stay team yellow, really struggling with the thought of it now you all know and am so excited for you all! 

I am craving utter crap food right now - mainly crisps and chips! Urgh! I remember having this with my son where I would have weeks of having loads of chips and crisps and then the following week eat so much salad - would eat like a whole cucumber at a time and then a whole lettuce. So weird! 

Anyone else eating naughty things??! Or am I the only one??


----------



## Kellen

I am pleased to announce that we are team :pink:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Kellen


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats aclyobes! Another boy for our team!

Congrats Kellen!

Well i've got sharp stretching pains if I stand up too quick, but this is like sitting upright in a chair just rapid fire muscle twinges same spot sporadically ? Weird...I feel him moving kicking usually around each meal time and some lightly in between. He landed a good one earlier!

And yes I am eating lots of potato chips and SWEETS...can't get enough chocolate now. I try to indulge just once a day though!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ayclobes said:


> had my anatomy u/s today......its a BOY! i have to go back for another u/s at my next appt in 4wks b/c the u/s tech couldnt get a good enough view of babys lips/feet! annd..i have the glucose test next week b/c they found sugar in my urine? so that should be fun.

Congrats


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Congrats aclyobes! Another boy for our team!
> 
> Congrats Kellen!
> 
> Well i've got sharp stretching pains if I stand up too quick, but this is like sitting upright in a chair just rapid fire muscle twinges same spot sporadically ? Weird...I feel him moving kicking usually around each meal time and some lightly in between. He landed a good one earlier!
> 
> And yes I am eating lots of potato chips and SWEETS...can't get enough chocolate now. I try to indulge just once a day though!

all i can manage most days is junk food have been trying fruits and veg but usualy make me sick:shrug:


----------



## Nixilix

Stay strong Rebecca! I have mine tomorrow and staying team yellow :)


----------



## future hopes

congrats on all the scans ladies:happydance:

im eating so much crap i have been eating salty crisps and sweets and sweet bread ive also been eating some salad and i cant get enough of foxes ginger nut creams yum yum im also loving my tea, but i have it so milky that the yeabag barley sees the water in the cup lol. also been drinking lots of full fat cows milk im just loving it.:thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

i ment tea bag lol:dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Congrats aclyobes! Another boy for our team!
> 
> Congrats Kellen!
> 
> Well i've got sharp stretching pains if I stand up too quick, but this is like sitting upright in a chair just rapid fire muscle twinges same spot sporadically ? Weird...I feel him moving kicking usually around each meal time and some lightly in between. He landed a good one earlier!
> 
> And yes I am eating lots of potato chips and SWEETS...can't get enough chocolate now. I try to indulge just once a day though!

I have the same thing...sometimes when I'm just laying there or sitting. Feels like it's ripping across the side of my pelvis. Happens off and on...and only lasts for a second when it does. I think it's just a form of stretching/ligament pain because he is kicking a lot. Yesterday he was dancing in there, I swear he was awake ALL day. 

I am eating tons of sweets and junk food too. Love fries, burritos, anything spicy. My obsession right now though are Reese Cups and Oreos. I could eat them all day long if I let myself! :haha:


----------



## future hopes

to all the ladies staying team yellow i say fair play i really dont know how u do it. i always said if i got pregnant again i wudent want to know the sex and hav a surprise, but since i become pregnant ive been desperet to know right from the start i reall wish i had ure patience. mind u with my first i never found out and she was a girl. my last 2 i found out and they were boys. im really not fussed wat were having just as long t its healthy but there is no way i cud wait till i give birth my scans next week and im sooooooo eager to find out. im so impatient its terrible lol.:wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

And I just sneezed and peed myself. Fun!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> i ment tea bag lol:dohh:

i have my milky tea in the mornings but its like milk with a bit of colour:haha:


----------



## future hopes

:rofl::rofl::rofl: oh the joy of pregnancy lol:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> And I just sneezed and peed myself. Fun!

:haha: the joys of pregnancy hey? i did that the other day:haha:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> i ment tea bag lol:dohh:
> 
> i have my milky tea in the mornings but its like milk with a bit of colour:haha:Click to expand...

hehehe im so glad im not the only one lol, all my friends take the rite mik. there like why do u like it like nats piss lmao:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> i ment tea bag lol:dohh:
> 
> i have my milky tea in the mornings but its like milk with a bit of colour:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe im so glad im not the only one lol, all my friends take the rite mik. there like why do u like it like nats piss lmao:hugs:Click to expand...

my mum and nan arethe same where as my aunt has hers pure black no milk bluh


----------



## gflady

My appetite is off the scale! I've eaten so much cake, biscuits and chocolate today too. I disgust myself. What doesn't help is that everyone at work keeps commenting on how I've gained weight on my bum and hips and how I look pregnant from behind. So not helpful! Ugh.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> My appetite is off the scale! I've eaten so much cake, biscuits and chocolate today too. I disgust myself. What doesn't help is that everyone at work keeps commenting on how I've gained weight on my bum and hips and how I look pregnant from behind. So not helpful! Ugh.

thats a bit rude of them :O


----------



## babydreams85

gflady said:


> My appetite is off the scale! I've eaten so much cake, biscuits and chocolate today too. I disgust myself. What doesn't help is that everyone at work keeps commenting on how I've gained weight on my bum and hips and how I look pregnant from behind. So not helpful! Ugh.

I get that too. :dohh: The other day my mom said "wow you look so much bigger!!!" Uhhh, thanks Mom! lol

Then yesterday at work my boss (who is 40 weeks pregnant) said, "oh my gosh, you REALLY look pregnant now! You got huge over the weekend!!" :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## future hopes

nope im the only one who has my tea like that so they all think im a freek lol:wacko:
gflady never feel guilty for wat u eat ure pregnant so have the perfect excuse. do u know wat ure having because with my DD i put it on all round with my DS i didnt look pregnant from the back at all it just stuck rite out front. thats how im carrying this time to all out front so it will b very interesting to find out wat were having at my scan next week. OH thinks boy i think girl hehe let the game comence lol. u so know if its a girl im gonna b all i told u so lol. but then if its a boy he will be saying that to me lol ah only time will tell:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> My appetite is off the scale! I've eaten so much cake, biscuits and chocolate today too. I disgust myself. What doesn't help is that everyone at work keeps commenting on how I've gained weight on my bum and hips and how I look pregnant from behind. So not helpful! Ugh.
> 
> I get that too. :dohh: The other day my mom said "wow you look so much bigger!!!" Uhhh, thanks Mom! lol
> 
> Then yesterday at work my boss (who is 40 weeks pregnant) said, "oh my gosh, you REALLY look pregnant now! You got huge over the weekend!!" :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

hubby keeps saying to me "god your fat now" pft


----------



## ayclobes

my dh has now just noticed that i'm getting bigger..but since i'll be around 32w at christmas time..he always says "man, you're going to be huge then" uhh..thanks love. haha.


----------



## jme84

I am eating everything in sight lately too. A coworker said to me wow you finally looks like you are gaining weight and I don't mean in your tummy. I wanted to smack him.


----------



## gflady

People are so rude! I'm going to try to block it out so if doesn't get to me. It's not like I can do anything about how my body's deciding to store pregnancy weight! Can't go on a diet either. On well.

Future, I wish I had your attitude re food! We're having a boy :)


----------



## Wiggler

Add another girl to the list :cloud9:

Scan went really well, looks like this little lady is a lazybum like her big sister :haha: x x x


----------



## Seity

Lordy, I eat like a pig and it's not all that healthy either. Thankfully, nobody has ever said anything to me. I'd just laugh at them anyway. If I gain another 25lbs between now and the end, it wouldn't bother me in the least.
I like my coffee and tea black, nothing added. Unless it crap coffee, then you need to drown it in sugar and cream just to choke it down.


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Add another girl to the list :cloud9:
> 
> Scan went really well, looks like this little lady is a lazybum like her big sister :haha: x x x

Huge congratulations! Sisters is a wonderful thing :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

ah thats just nasty people saying ure fat id ignore coments like that none of u r fat ure carrying babys and ure all beutifull:hugs:

congrats hun another girl lol the list is ruled by girls rite now its crazy:wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have had 8 slices of toast and peanut butter today :o


----------



## sara3337

I am at work and got sweaty and dizzy. Not sure if i have high BP? not sure what to do


----------



## fides

hopingforit said:


> I had my anatomy scan today and figured I'd post here with what I'm having for the first page. I'm teams :pink: and :blue: !!!!




ayclobes said:


> had my anatomy u/s today......its a BOY! i have to go back for another u/s at my next appt in 4wks b/c the u/s tech couldnt get a good enough view of babys lips/feet! annd..i have the glucose test next week b/c they found sugar in my urine? so that should be fun.




Kellen said:


> I am pleased to announce that we are team :pink:




Wiggler said:


> Add another girl to the list :cloud9:
> 
> Scan went really well, looks like this little lady is a lazybum like her big sister :haha: x x x

congrats! updated :)


----------



## Farida_2013

embo216 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)
> 
> I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun, Ive got to get to kings in London at 3pm and then been told it could be a 4-5 hour wait to get the scans I need :nope:
> 
> Thankfully my children are going to be looked after by my Mum. I just keep bursting out into tears and my 4.5 year old is really aware of this so Ive just told her my eyes are really sore and go and hide and compose myself:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Oh wow the worst part is the wait, but I am sure it will really go well, my prayers are all with you! :hugs:



RebeccaG said:


> Ah congrats on the blue and pink bumps!!!! :)
> 
> I am desperate to try and stay team yellow, really struggling with the thought of it now you all know and am so excited for you all!
> 
> I am craving utter crap food right now - mainly crisps and chips! Urgh! I remember having this with my son where I would have weeks of having loads of chips and crisps and then the following week eat so much salad - would eat like a whole cucumber at a time and then a whole lettuce. So weird!
> 
> Anyone else eating naughty things??! Or am I the only one??

Anyone else? lol try everyone else! I have finished 2 tubs of Nutella, a whole 3 cakes and me and my DH's food of three days! All in 1 week.. let alone ofcourse all the snacks and stuff in between.... :blush:



Kellen said:


> I am pleased to announce that we are team :pink:

Awww Congrats!



babydreams85 said:


> And I just sneezed and peed myself. Fun!

The other day, I was changing the water from the fountain for the kitties and while I was doing that, munchy got his head stuck in the base.. hahahaha I picked him up and ran to DH to show him whil eI was laughing so hard.. halfway through the corridor I stopped, squatted on the floor to stop peeing from laughing so hard hahahahaha I just wish it wasnt so close to where DH was sitting haahahaha I was devastatingly embarassed :dohh:



sara3337 said:


> I am at work and got seaty and dizzy. Not sure if i have high BP? not sure what to do

Seaty? dunno what that is but dizzy would be low BP not high imo


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh and tomorrow night me and Hubby fly to Beijing China for a quick babymoon before I go back to Germany yaaaay! :D


----------



## sara3337

Farida_2013 said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks for the comments ladies, I think elissa is the name we might actually go with! Thanks for all the feedback! (although still we are open to other names maybe a better one we like more will come up hehe) Always good to have choices and I am sure we will know when the baby comes :)
> 
> I really can't wait to get an update from Embo.. I want good news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun, Ive got to get to kings in London at 3pm and then been told it could be a 4-5 hour wait to get the scans I need :nope:
> 
> Thankfully my children are going to be looked after by my Mum. I just keep bursting out into tears and my 4.5 year old is really aware of this so Ive just told her my eyes are really sore and go and hide and compose myself:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow the worst part is the wait, but I am sure it will really go well, my prayers are all with you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaG said:
> 
> 
> Ah congrats on the blue and pink bumps!!!! :)
> 
> I am desperate to try and stay team yellow, really struggling with the thought of it now you all know and am so excited for you all!
> 
> I am craving utter crap food right now - mainly crisps and chips! Urgh! I remember having this with my son where I would have weeks of having loads of chips and crisps and then the following week eat so much salad - would eat like a whole cucumber at a time and then a whole lettuce. So weird!
> 
> Anyone else eating naughty things??! Or am I the only one??Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone else? lol try everyone else! I have finished 2 tubs of Nutella, a whole 3 cakes and me and my DH's food of three days! All in 1 week.. let alone ofcourse all the snacks and stuff in between.... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> I am pleased to announce that we are team :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> And I just sneezed and peed myself. Fun!Click to expand...
> 
> The other day, I was changing the water from the fountain for the kitties and while I was doing that, munchy got his head stuck in the base.. hahahaha I picked him up and ran to DH to show him whil eI was laughing so hard.. halfway through the corridor I stopped, squatted on the floor to stop peeing from laughing so hard hahahahaha I just wish it wasnt so close to where DH was sitting haahahaha I was devastatingly embarassed :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> I am at work and got seaty and dizzy. Not sure if i have high BP? not sure what to doClick to expand...
> 
> Seaty? dunno what that is but dizzy would be low BP not high imoClick to expand...

LOL I missed w, sweaty. One of the teachers at work measured my BP and it was higher than usuall, I dont know what to do to help me get it normal again.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey Sara!

Ohh Sweaty hehe

ok well I had a look on the internet and here is a few steps I found that could help you with your BP problem so it doesn't get worryingly high :)

https://www.livestrong.com/article/22449-lower-blood-pressure-naturally-during/

I really hope this helps, it is completely natural and safe and I guess just precautions you can use daily to keep it in check! I tried it and it works :)


----------



## rem_82

congrats for the team pinks and team blue!!!!

As for the fat talk, when i was pg with DS, some guy shouted 'oi fatty' at me, it took everything i had stop my OH from pulling him out of his car and giving him a blackeye and a sex ed lesson!!!!! I was like 38 weeks pg then, so pretty impressive size!!!
People dont seem to get that your pelvis bones move around so much during pregnancy that fat or not, its mainly bigger cos its spread out to make way for bubsy!!!! People should watch their language for saying god your fat! Gflady im surprised u didnt gauge their eyes out!!! 

As for food, well i got a thing for fruit cake at the moment, but ive actually stopped myself from buying sweets this week!!!! My other half treated me to a larger dairy milk bar, i think 500g bar, and i was munching away til i realised id devoured the lot!!!! whoops!!!

TMi --- anyone suffering with bad wind???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning ladies off to help hubby lay flooring again toda so tired my lil madame kept me awake until gone1 then had trouble nodding off


----------



## sara3337

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey Sara!
> 
> Ohh Sweaty hehe
> 
> ok well I had a look on the internet and here is a few steps I found that could help you with your BP problem so it doesn't get worryingly high :)
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/22449-lower-blood-pressure-naturally-during/
> 
> I really hope this helps, it is completely natural and safe and I guess just precautions you can use daily to keep it in check! I tried it and it works :)

Thanks very much Farida so kind of u sweety. I read it. I should avoid stress more. thx. and today I feel my stomach has got bigger in just few hours


----------



## gflady

rem_82 said:


> congrats for the team pinks and team blue!!!!
> 
> As for the fat talk, when i was pg with DS, some guy shouted 'oi fatty' at me, it took everything i had stop my OH from pulling him out of his car and giving him a blackeye and a sex ed lesson!!!!! I was like 38 weeks pg then, so pretty impressive size!!!
> People dont seem to get that your pelvis bones move around so much during pregnancy that fat or not, its mainly bigger cos its spread out to make way for bubsy!!!! People should watch their language for saying god your fat! Gflady im surprised u didnt gauge their eyes out!!!
> 
> As for food, well i got a thing for fruit cake at the moment, but ive actually stopped myself from buying sweets this week!!!! My other half treated me to a larger dairy milk bar, i think 500g bar, and i was munching away til i realised id devoured the lot!!!! whoops!!!
> 
> TMi --- anyone suffering with bad wind???

Exactly! My hips were pretty narrow in the first place and it's not like I've gained an excessive amount of weight. I guess at least I have a reason for expanding! :)

Bad wind- on my word YES! It just escapes as well. So embarrassing. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have my 20 week scan today so may have to change team later depending lol (babybond didnt convince me!)
xx


----------



## Best step mum

I just realised that I didnt post my 20 week scan photo, this was almost 2 weeks ago - we dont know the sex so any guesses would be appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smileyfaces

Best Step Mum I am no good at guessing but will say girl! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling extreamly dizzy and funny headead today no likeys


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, Whisper, take it easy. :(

One week until our anomaly scan!! I'm so excited to see Little One again. :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the view from abouve ive lost my feet:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0086.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations on on all the gender scans!

And I love those photos of the bumps, thats what mine looks like too :)

As for men and there comments... Shaun keeps putting in little digs about all the biscuits I'm eating! Seriously going to have shush him up! I will eat what I bloody want! Plus I think 8lb gain for 22 weeks is just fine and To be honest I don't really care now! This is my last baby and I worry about my weight all time and now I don't care!!!! Rant over! 

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself too, not feeling amazing, think I have a bug because I was all achy and shivery last night with a massive headache, so I didn't go to work. Hate phoning in but my boss got my shift covered so I could go to bed :)


----------



## Jembug

Embo, goodluck for today xxx


----------



## rem_82

Oh no bugs when pregnant is awful!!! I suspect im starting to get someting to!!!!
My OH is a gannet so whenever i eat he moans if cant have some lol!!!! think we both be on a diet after bubsy is born!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Congratulations on on all the gender scans!
> 
> And I love those photos of the bumps, thats what mine looks like too :)
> 
> As for men and there comments... Shaun keeps putting in little digs about all the biscuits I'm eating! Seriously going to have shush him up! I will eat what I bloody want! Plus I think 8lb gain for 22 weeks is just fine and To be honest I don't really care now! This is my last baby and I worry about my weight all time and now I don't care!!!! Rant over!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself too, not feeling amazing, think I have a bug because I was all achy and shivery last night with a massive headache, so I didn't go to work. Hate phoning in but my boss got my shift covered so I could go to bed :)

hope you feel better soon i was ill last week was horrible as cant take anything for it:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think ive experianced my first lot of braxton hicks today my whole lower part of my bump and back went tight for a few secs really hurt have had it twice now today:shrug:


----------



## Farida_2013

sara3337 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sara!
> 
> Ohh Sweaty hehe
> 
> ok well I had a look on the internet and here is a few steps I found that could help you with your BP problem so it doesn't get worryingly high :)
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/22449-lower-blood-pressure-naturally-during/
> 
> I really hope this helps, it is completely natural and safe and I guess just precautions you can use daily to keep it in check! I tried it and it works :)
> 
> Thanks very much Farida so kind of u sweety. I read it. I should avoid stress more. thx. and today I feel my stomach has got bigger in just few hoursClick to expand...

It's my pleasure! and yup no stress, and reduce your salt intake etc :) 



WhisperOfHope said:


> think ive experianced my first lot of braxton hicks today my whole lower part of my bump and back went tight for a few secs really hurt have had it twice now today:shrug:

Ouch :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Girls, no worries on the weight. Everyone's body is different and it's all needed to do an amazing thing! 

Next time a man says something rude about it, just look at his waist line and say "well I'm making a human - what's your excuse?" 

And even if we gain more in the end than we anticipated - think about this if you can breastfeed that burns 500 calories a day - a day! And plus you can always ramp up healthy eating and exercise once baby gets here.:thumbup: 

I am afraid I am going to get a lecture about not gaining weight at the dr next week so I am trying to eat more this month! She gave me a weird look about it when I had no change from being down 8lbs - I am not doing it on purpose I swear! :wacko: I am wondering what time the frozen yogurt store opens and it's 8:30 am!! Reeses pieces....mmmmm.

And yes on the veggies making me sick - I can get certain ones in there but if I try to make myself eat one that doesn't initially look appealing it's going to bring it all back up. Almost happened last night with some squash!:dohh:


----------



## Seity

Good luck with your scan today Midnight_Fairy!

I finally get to have my 20 week scan tomorrow. I've been dying to know girl or boy since I got the BFP! :haha:


----------



## ayclobes

Looks like i'll be getting my glucose test done 7 weeks early--next thursday!

Our anatomy scan yesterday was so surreal--to see how much he's grown since we last saw him @ 13w!


----------



## Newt4

Wow I cant believe the rude comments you guys are getting. Some people are just ignorant. I only weigh myself at appointments. I dont want to be obsessed with weight gain. Ive burned it all off once before (breast feeding is amazing for that) so I can do it again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Baby is confirmed as a pink bundle! We had the same sonographer that we had at baby bond lol she has done all of my scans now! 

Happy I know for sure now!

Em have been thinking of you and baby boy all day xxx

p.s new car tonight!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Baby is confirmed as a pink bundle! We had the same sonographer that we had at baby bond lol she has done all of my scans now!
> 
> Happy I know for sure now!
> 
> Em have been thinking of you and baby boy all day xxx
> 
> p.s new car tonight!

Congrats.


----------



## Vegan mum

Well hellooooo ladies :) 

Had my 20 weeks scan on Monday and baby is super cute and happy! :)
We're so thrilled and I bought baby some soothers today! So cute! Getting started on the nursery this weekend too! All very exciting! 

Hope you're all well and congrats on all the pink and blues! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

any news from embo yet? been thinking of you all day hun


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Me too.
Hope apt went well!


----------



## Farida_2013

Hope there is good news from Embo, I was hoping to hear from her before I scatter off to china for my babymoon :(

Well I have to start packing lol I need to be in the airport in less than 3 hours!

I will miss you all till I am back! Speak to you soon and good luck till I see you again xxx 

:hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

i've only gained 4lbs since pre-pregnancy..which my mw thinks is great! esp since she gave me a limit of 15-20lbs!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Farida_2013 said:


> Hope there is good news from Embo, I was hoping to hear from her before I scatter off to china for my babymoon :(
> 
> Well I have to start packing lol I need to be in the airport in less than 3 hours!
> 
> I will miss you all till I am back! Speak to you soon and good luck till I see you again xxx
> 
> :hugs:

How exciting, have fun and enjoy.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Hope there is good news from Embo, I was hoping to hear from her before I scatter off to china for my babymoon :(
> 
> Well I have to start packing lol I need to be in the airport in less than 3 hours!
> 
> I will miss you all till I am back! Speak to you soon and good luck till I see you again xxx
> 
> :hugs:

have a great time hun im jeloause lol i need a holiday:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Everything was perfect on 20 wk scan :) team yellow still :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah have a wonderful time in China. 

Any news on Embo? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> Everything was perfect on 20 wk scan :) team yellow still :)

I think id struggle if i stayed team yellow :haha: too impatient


----------



## Nixilix

I am struggling! But I'll be over that next week I hope :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Nixilix said:


> Everything was perfect on 20 wk scan :) team yellow still :)


i was team yellow with my son :)
was lovely surprise even though i was sure he 
was a boy. 
what do you think you migh be having ?


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm really trying to stay team yellow so we can be strong for each other lol! Gonna be so hard when the sonographer asks if we want to know the sex!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Embo did say she may be there till about 8pm xx


----------



## Nixilix

I really don't know what baby is?! I think girl cause I have a girl but think boy sometimes too!! Just have to wait! Argh! Hopefully I will feel better about it :) xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Nixilix said:


> I really don't know what baby is?! I think girl cause I have a girl but think boy sometimes too!! Just have to wait! Argh! Hopefully I will feel better about it :) xx



Hahah I feel the same! I think boy as I already have a boy lol but then sometimes think oh maybe it's a girl?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love guessing, and not knowing. :) I love all the old wives' tales and theories people have. I can't wait to find out when I see the little one. :cloud9:


----------



## Fruitymeli

i was surprised i had a girl last time very nice surprise :)


----------



## rem_82

Looks like we gonna have to wait til tomorrow to find out about embo's appointment as im of to bobo's!!! hope it went well for her and she comes home with lots of positive info!!

Farida have a great holiday and eat loads of yummy noodles!!! 

I've felt really sluggish and lousy today, and everytime i drink something im constantly on the loo after!! really annoying!!! bubsy been really lively all afternoon and evening and OH got to feel her properly tonight!!! yay!!! she has now got comfy on my bladder and its not comfy at all for me!!!

since im having a girl and already have a boy, if we have another one, i will be team yellow!!! well i like to think so anyway!! u ladies who are staying team yelloe are so strong!!! 

well night everyone


----------



## Madrid98

With my first I had a feeling from the beginning it was a girl and I was right. With the second I thought it was another girl and when I was told 'boy' at the 20wks scan I was shocked. It took me a while to react only because I had convinced myself I could not have boys (no idea why).
This time around I've gone from boy to girl and I can't wait until Tuesday to find out. I'm thinking is a girl but we'll hopefully see next week.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I will be very surprised if my baby is a girl. I have been convinced from the beginning that we're having a boy. :p


----------



## Fruitymeli

madrid - i find out on tuesday aswell , i think boy not sure why lol :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

mrsswaffer said:


> I will be very surprised if my baby is a girl. I have been convinced from the beginning that we're having a boy. :p

when do you find out ?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Fruitymeli said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I will be very surprised if my baby is a girl. I have been convinced from the beginning that we're having a boy. :p
> 
> when do you find out ?Click to expand...

On the day he/she is born. Our scan is one week from now, but we're staying team yellow. :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

mrsswaffer said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I will be very surprised if my baby is a girl. I have been convinced from the beginning that we're having a boy. :p
> 
> when do you find out ?Click to expand...
> 
> On the day he/she is born. Our scan is one week from now, but we're staying team yellow. :)Click to expand...

thats nice i was team yellow with my first :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Very strong mrswaffer!! :thumbup:


----------



## embo216

Hi everyone thank you for the well wishes, its been such a hard day emotionally and physically but here goes -So... our little man is really sick, he's contracted parvovirus which they think Ive got from slapped cheek from a child at nursery maybe?!which has made him severely anaemic which made all the fluid around his heart and in his stomach as his little heart just couldn't cope anymore, his blood should have had a level 12 but he was only on a 4! It was do something drastic or just let him pass away, we choose give him a chance of course so this evening he had some of his mummies blood pumped straight into his little body through my tummy. Completely amazed and in ore of the team at Kings London. He has a chance now, praying my blood makes him strong and healthy again. They said these babies with this virus either get better with the blood or pass away, I have a strong feeling my baby is a fighter and he'll strong again soon :) We go back a week today to see if my blood has helped him. 

completely amazing to see the needle go into my tummy and into his body, when they took some of his blood the professor rubbed it on his hand and he said it was like water it was so thin :cry:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Awww embo, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope everything works!


----------



## babydreams85

Embo, how scary, I am so sorry! I am praying hard that his little body will accept your blood and he will get stronger again!!! Poor little guy...:(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh embo I am so sorry to hear that! :hugs:
You and your lil guy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Newt4

Embo- totally praying for your little man and your family!


----------



## yellow11

Embo- hope that little man fights through this. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Oh Embo honey.:hugs::cry:

I will say a prayer for you all. I can't imagine what you are feeling right now. :(


----------



## Seity

I hope you're little fighter pulls through for you embo!


----------



## fides

:hugs: fight, lil' one!!


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies I am 18 w and 4 days and still don't feel the baby move. When did u feel it move? should I worry?


----------



## sara3337

Embo: My thoughts and Prayers with you and your little one.


----------



## rem_82

Hey embo, i just read what happened and im afraid im crying, sorry mental hormones!!! I relly hope your bubs takes the blood and gets stronger, but i think your right, if he wasnt a fighter he wouldnt have got this far!!!! would you not taking iron tablets help too?? or didnt they say!!! eat well sleep well and try not to stress!!! we are all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## rem_82

sara3337 said:


> Hi Ladies I am 18 w and 4 days and still don't feel the baby move. When did u feel it move? should I worry?

when was your last scan? have u spoken to anyone about this ie midwife? If this is your first i think its within the last week, but everyone is different, and it depends on size of baby and where placenta is. If you are concerned go to doctor!! Im sure they would check it out!!!


----------



## Jembug

Oh embo, I'm crying too, what an awful situation! I'm so sorry. Im sure your little one Is fighter. Your in my thoughts xxxxx.


----------



## Nixilix

Praying for him embo. 

I am 21 w with 2nd and only just feeling movement the last few days. But they did confirm my placenta is at the front xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

praying for you baby embo


----------



## Fruitymeli

20 weeks today :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thinking and praying for you and your little boy Embo :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaG

I agree that he has got this far that he must be a fighter. Have faith hun and we will all be praying and sending positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## Best step mum

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way Embo xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Praying for you and your little fighter embo:hugs:


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> Hey embo, i just read what happened and im afraid im crying, sorry mental hormones!!! I relly hope your bubs takes the blood and gets stronger, but i think your right, if he wasnt a fighter he wouldnt have got this far!!!! would you not taking iron tablets help too?? or didnt they say!!! eat well sleep well and try not to stress!!! we are all here for you!! :hugs:

Hi hun, unfortunately it wouldn't help me taking iron tablets too even though I have been since I was pregnant :hugs: 

I don't want to take the thread over with my story and make everyone sad.:flower:


----------



## embo216

Fruitymeli said:


> 20 weeks today :)

Happy 20 weeks hun, its such a lovely milestone to get too:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:dohh: i thought prego brain was just made up lol but i keep putting the suger in the fridge and leavig the milk out or going into a room with the light off and then turning the light on when i leave the room usualy the bathroom:dohh:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> :dohh: i thought prego brain was just made up lol but i keep putting the suger in the fridge and leavig the milk out or going into a room with the light off and then turning the light on when i leave the room usualy the bathroom:dohh:

This is me completely! I got really annoyed at the kids for hiding the remote control, then I found it in some random high place I must have put it :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: i thought prego brain was just made up lol but i keep putting the suger in the fridge and leavig the milk out or going into a room with the light off and then turning the light on when i leave the room usualy the bathroom:dohh:
> 
> This is me completely! I got really annoyed at the kids for hiding the remote control, then I found it in some random high place I must have put it :blush:Click to expand...

lmao i keep loosing everything but my worst is putting things in the fridge,, the kettle almost went in last week!


----------



## babydreams85

Anatomy scan in a little over an hour. I am so nervous I feel sick...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Embo xxxxxxxxxxx you can msg or PM me if you like xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Embo-sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## Seity

I get my scan today. Still quite a few hours to wait, but we'll finally get to find out boy or girl!! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Seity said:


> I get my scan today. Still quite a few hours to wait, but we'll finally get to find out boy or girl!! :happydance:

So excited for you :flower:


----------



## RebeccaG

Eeee we will know if more blue or pink bumps soon then?! x


----------



## Anikonjo

Hey girls, thought I'd update since I had my scan on Monday. My EDD is Feb 10 and we are having identical twin girls! I have to have a scheduled c-section which will be in January sometime, but technically I'm still due in Feb! :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty_love

Recently back from our babymoon to London -we had such a wonderful time!

Wow! So much to get up caught up on here! Congrats to all the ladies who found out team pink or blue, and I think I even saw one of each - how exciting to finally know! Impatiently waiting for my scan on Monday the 8th - hoping LO is healthy and can't wait to find out boy/girl.

London was so much fun! Traveling while pregnant was much easier than I had anticipated, thought I'd need lots of rest at the hotel or need to take cabs, but I had plenty of energy and we did loads and loads of walking! Went to museums, parks, tourist stuff, cathedrals (even walked up to the top of St Paul's - 528 steps - for amazing views. I was determined not to miss out on that.) Visited all our fav spots, and also did some new things, good food, lots of shopping, too! Loved standing under Big Ben and hearing him go Bong! Bong! Lol! Such a great trip!

Back to catching up on everyone's last few weeks...


----------



## fides

Anikonjo said:


> Hey girls, thought I'd update since I had my scan on Monday. My EDD is Feb 10 and we are having identical twin girls! I have to have a scheduled c-section which will be in January sometime, but technically I'm still due in Feb! :thumbup:

awww, congrats! 1st pg updated. identical twins - that is amazing!! you don't hear that every day... if you don't mind my asking, why will you have to have a c-section? i do hope everything is okay with your girls. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

imin agony today can barely walk my pelvis and inside ofmy hips near the lady area are killing feel so achey and kinda bruised:nope:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> imin agony today can barely walk my pelvis and inside ofmy hips near the lady area are killing feel so achey and kinda bruised:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Back from my scan...everything is great! :happydance: He was moving all over the place, sucking his thumb (for the 3rd scan in a row lol), and definitely still a boy! :cloud9: He is measuring a week and a half ahead on measurements though...he is already weighing in at 11 ounces. Sooo they said they are not changing my due date, but he will most likely be a BIG boy according to the doctor. Don't know where that's coming from, because DH and I were not big babies at all...but who knows. Hopefully I will be able to have him vaginally. My uterus is also measuring ahead...I am horrible at trying to find my fundus myself. It's actually already above my belly button, but I could've sworn it was barely above my hip line. :wacko::dohh: 

Pictures of my little guy attached!
 



Attached Files:







Weston 19 wk scan (2) (800x554).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









Weston 19 wk scan (1) (800x595).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









Weston 19 wk scan (6) (800x640).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









Weston 19 wk scan (8) (800x600).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe love the pics Babydreams. So cute.


----------



## Anikonjo

fides said:


> Anikonjo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, thought I'd update since I had my scan on Monday. My EDD is Feb 10 and we are having identical twin girls! I have to have a scheduled c-section which will be in January sometime, but technically I'm still due in Feb! :thumbup:
> 
> awww, congrats! 1st pg updated. identical twins - that is amazing!! you don't hear that every day... if you don't mind my asking, why will you have to have a c-section? i do hope everything is okay with your girls. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! The girls are doing fabulously and I am getting scans every 2 weeks now to monitor them well. They are sharing a placenta which according to the perinatal Dr could create complications if I tried to deliver them vaginally. Another reason for the c-section is because Baby A's umbilical cord attaches to the placenta at a funny angle which would also cause complications if I even go into labor. So scheduled c-section it is! Which I'm ok with and was considering doing anyways, but now I don't have to make that decision! :thumbup:


----------



## Anikonjo

WhisperOfHope said:


> imin agony today can barely walk my pelvis and inside ofmy hips near the lady area are killing feel so achey and kinda bruised:nope:

I hear you, girl! My hips KILL me esp at night and it wakes me up. It sucks! Take it easy and try to rest yourself! :hugs:


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> Back from my scan...everything is great! :happydance: He was moving all over the place, sucking his thumb (for the 3rd scan in a row lol), and definitely still a boy! :cloud9: He is measuring a week and a half ahead on measurements though...he is already weighing in at 11 ounces. Sooo they said they are not changing my due date, but he will most likely be a BIG boy according to the doctor. Don't know where that's coming from, because DH and I were not big babies at all...but who knows. Hopefully I will be able to have him vaginally. My uterus is also measuring ahead...I am horrible at trying to find my fundus myself. It's actually already above my belly button, but I could've sworn it was barely above my hip line. :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Pictures of my little guy attached!

wow - love the detail on that hand! :thumbup:




Anikonjo said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anikonjo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, thought I'd update since I had my scan on Monday. My EDD is Feb 10 and we are having identical twin girls! I have to have a scheduled c-section which will be in January sometime, but technically I'm still due in Feb! :thumbup:
> 
> awww, congrats! 1st pg updated. identical twins - that is amazing!! you don't hear that every day... if you don't mind my asking, why will you have to have a c-section? i do hope everything is okay with your girls. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! The girls are doing fabulously and I am getting scans every 2 weeks now to monitor them well. They are sharing a placenta which according to the perinatal Dr could create complications if I tried to deliver them vaginally. Another reason for the c-section is because Baby A's umbilical cord attaches to the placenta at a funny angle which would also cause complications if I even go into labor. So scheduled c-section it is! Which I'm ok with and was considering doing anyways, but now I don't have to make that decision! :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh, wow - you don't sound too worried, though, so you must be in very good hands! sorry if i'm being nosy - identical twins are fascinating to me. glad that you get to have monitoring every two weeks now - that must make it neat to expect to see your girls so often :)


----------



## Anikonjo

Anikonjo said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anikonjo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, thought I'd update since I had my scan on Monday. My EDD is Feb 10 and we are having identical twin girls! I have to have a scheduled c-section which will be in January sometime, but technically I'm still due in Feb! :thumbup:
> 
> awww, congrats! 1st pg updated. identical twins - that is amazing!! you don't hear that every day... if you don't mind my asking, why will you have to have a c-section? i do hope everything is okay with your girls. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! The girls are doing fabulously and I am getting scans every 2 weeks now to monitor them well. They are sharing a placenta which according to the perinatal Dr could create complications if I tried to deliver them vaginally. Another reason for the c-section is because Baby A's umbilical cord attaches to the placenta at a funny angle which would also cause complications if I even go into labor. So scheduled c-section it is! Which I'm ok with and was considering doing anyways, but now I don't have to make that decision! :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh, wow - you don't sound too worried, though, so you must be in very good hands! sorry if i'm being nosy - identical twins are fascinating to me. glad that you get to have monitoring every two weeks now - that must make it neat to expect to see your girls so often :)[/QUOTE]

I don't think you're being nosy at all. It's amazing the things I've learned about twins that I never knew! It is very fasciniting. Yes I love have the frequent scans, once I hit 30 weeks I'll be getting scanned every week! They just want to monitor them closely because these next few months are when TTTS can develop and it can be fatal to them if not taken care of quickly. I'm not too worried, I trust my Drs and I trust God. I'm sure I'll completely freak out when it comes time to have them, but I'm not thinking about that now! LOL!


----------



## tntrying22

Anikonjo, congrats! I always wanted identical girls when I was little :) I married an identical triplet - it's definitely a unique bond they share. 

Babydreams, pictures are lovely:flower:


----------



## Seity

Found out we are having a boy! Everything was perfect and he was moving around the whole time. Earlier scans dated him as Feb 9th. I calculated Feb 13 based on actual OV and today showed him as est due Feb 11th, so right on target. They're just going to stick with the 9th because my last one came 2 weeks early.
 



Attached Files:







BABY_12.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









BABY_8.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7









BABY_3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats seity!


----------



## tntrying22

Yay team blue!


----------



## fides

congrats on the :blue: bump!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, hope your all ok! Love the gender reveals and wow twins! :)

I'm off on holiday for two, going to Gran Canaria with my husband and two Girlies! Very lucky!
Hope you all stay healthy and I come back to positive news. Embo, will be thinking of you and your little man. Xxxx

I come back in my v day! I kno sone people disregard this milestone... But I look after an amzung little boy born at 24 weeks and although he needs oxygen sometimes and has a temporary tracheostomy, he his just fab! So in my view our babies can survive at 24 weeks, so roll on v day please!

Xxxx


----------



## Jembug

On my phone, excuse the spelling x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on your little boy Seity!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats on team blue Seity! :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Jembug said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok! Love the gender reveals and wow twins! :)
> 
> I'm off on holiday for two, going to Gran Canaria with my husband and two Girlies! Very lucky!
> Hope you all stay healthy and I come back to positive news. Embo, will be thinking of you and your little man. Xxxx
> 
> I come back in my v day! I kno sone people disregard this milestone... But I look after an amzung little boy born at 24 weeks and although he needs oxygen sometimes and has a temporary tracheostomy, he his just fab! So in my view our babies can survive at 24 weeks, so roll on v day please!
> 
> Xxxx


Hope you enjoy you holiday :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

morning everyone :) 
tuesday is my 20 week scan feels ages away


----------



## embo216

Congratulations on your little boy Seity! What amazing scan pictures- so clear compared to mine xx


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok! Love the gender reveals and wow twins! :)
> 
> I'm off on holiday for two, going to Gran Canaria with my husband and two Girlies! Very lucky!
> Hope you all stay healthy and I come back to positive news. Embo, will be thinking of you and your little man. Xxxx
> 
> I come back in my v day! I kno sone people disregard this milestone... But I look after an amzung little boy born at 24 weeks and although he needs oxygen sometimes and has a temporary tracheostomy, he his just fab! So in my view our babies can survive at 24 weeks, so roll on v day please!
> 
> Xxxx

Hope you have a really wonderful holiday hun:flower: Will keep everyone updated with anything I know :) I can feel little man moving sometimes so I know hes still there:cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on your little boy Seity!!!! I agree, those are beautiful scan pics...I don't have any close up of the face like that--wow!


----------



## Seity

Assuming everything continues to go smoothly that's the last scan I'll get. The 3D face looks exactly like the one of his brother. I guess that's not too surprising.
Here's my 21 week boy bump picture.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=485893&amp;d=1348926956


----------



## gflady

Congrat Seity on joining club blue! Your bump is so neat.

So happy it's saturday. I'm starting to get super excited about baby arriving. Can't wait for Feb! My boy was active this morning! Even DH could feel him squirming around. 

Is anyone else still getting nausea? I'm getting it in the mornings, and it's worse if I'm particularly tired. It usually eases by the afternoon. I wonder if I'm just waking up too hungry... but breakfast doesn't fix it.


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats on your blue bump seity, your scan pictures are beautiful


----------



## munchkinlove

CONGRATS ON ALL THE GENDER REVEALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we have our scan in 11 days!!!!!!!!! i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

gflady said:


> Congrat Seity on joining club blue! Your bump is so neat.
> 
> So happy it's saturday. I'm starting to get super excited about baby arriving. Can't wait for Feb! My boy was active this morning! Even DH could feel him squirming around.
> 
> Is anyone else still getting nausea? I'm getting it in the mornings, and it's worse if I'm particularly tired. It usually eases by the afternoon. I wonder if I'm just waking up too hungry... but breakfast doesn't fix it.

Yep! I posted a thread about it in 2nd tri section. I have had a lot of nausea off and on, especially in the mornings. I think it's just hormones fluctuating. Some of us just get unlucky and keep it after the 1st tri! :dohh:


----------



## ayclobes

We've narrowed it down to two names--- Preston or Drew! dh wasnt sure about Parker because its so popular right now, so its narrowed down atleast. My family is all for either names, but a friend told me no or w/e to drew, but we'll see.


----------



## Fruitymeli

ayclobes said:


> We've narrowed it down to two names--- Preston or Drew! dh wasnt sure about Parker because its so popular right now, so its narrowed down atleast. My family is all for either names, but a friend told me no or w/e to drew, but we'll see.

:thumbup: nice names :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

babydreams85 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Congrat Seity on joining club blue! Your bump is so neat.
> 
> So happy it's saturday. I'm starting to get super excited about baby arriving. Can't wait for Feb! My boy was active this morning! Even DH could feel him squirming around.
> 
> Is anyone else still getting nausea? I'm getting it in the mornings, and it's worse if I'm particularly tired. It usually eases by the afternoon. I wonder if I'm just waking up too hungry... but breakfast doesn't fix it.
> 
> Yep! I posted a thread about it in 2nd tri section. I have had a lot of nausea off and on, especially in the mornings. I think it's just hormones fluctuating. Some of us just get unlucky and keep it after the 1st tri! :dohh:Click to expand...



i know the fealing i feal a bit nausea from time to time sometimes even te sickness


----------



## future hopes

Hay ladies just to let u know our rooter is faulty and were waitng for a new one to b sent out so i cant use the laptop hence why i havent been on. Its a bit fiddely on my phone but wanted u all to know im not ignoring anyone.

Congrats on team blue seity
Embo how did ure app go?

My scan is on thursday and im so excited but nervous to. Just hope all is good really looking forward to finding out wat were having im still gonna say girl but oh keeps saying im wrong and its a boy. Not bothered either way just as long as baby is healthy. Been noticing a few extra kicks today but still feels very light its amazing feeling it tho. Cant believe im gonna b 20 weeks tuesday its flying by.

Rite well hopfully our new rooter will arive v soon so i can get back on lap top and start chatting to u all again.

For now i send:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Future, my scan is on Thursday too. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Me too! Scan buddies! Hehe. :haha:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Morning ladies !
had another night being really uncomfy and 
hardly any sleep 4 pillows does not help lol

loads of ladies for thursday scans :) mines on tuesday
im nervous and excited !


----------



## yellow11

Mines on wed, nervous and excited too. 
Im also sleeping with 4 pillows atm meli. :dohh: evertime I lay flat the heartburn attacks!


----------



## Fruitymeli

yellow11 said:


> Mines on wed, nervous and excited too.
> Im also sleeping with 4 pillows atm meli. :dohh: evertime I lay flat the heartburn attacks!

i know the fealing ! I keep moving them throughout the night and by morning most are on the floor lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies x


----------



## gflady

Morning!

I'm not sleeping very well either as my hips really hurt during the night. Doesn't help that we have to lie on our sides. I've got a dream geni pillow so I'm going to see if that helps. In better news I can feel my little man kick loads! Love it xxx


----------



## embo216

OMG next door have just literally just had a baby girl but goodness me did I forget how often newborns cry at the beginning :lol: I think me and the kids got woken up about 6-7 times last night! Obviously babies cry and I have absolutely NO problem with it just reminds me of what I have to come hopefully eeeek!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I forget that too Em. I am so used to lazy mornings, kids dress themselves etc and if they need a drink or wee in the night they just go to the bathroom and get a drink or have a wee without waking me up! x I am in for a shock!


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I forget that too Em. I am so used to lazy mornings, kids dress themselves etc and if they need a drink or wee in the night they just go to the bathroom and get a drink or have a wee without waking me up! x I am in for a shock!

:haha: What have we done!!!!!:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Newt4 said:


> Future, my scan is on Thursday too. :)

Still seems ages away tho:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! Sorry I have been AWOL recently, soooo tired recently. :haha:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## embo216

embo216 said:


> Hi everyone thank you for the well wishes, its been such a hard day emotionally and physically but here goes -So... our little man is really sick, he's contracted parvovirus which they think Ive got from slapped cheek from a child at nursery maybe?!which has made him severely anaemic which made all the fluid around his heart and in his stomach as his little heart just couldn't cope anymore, his blood should have had a level 12 but he was only on a 4! It was do something drastic or just let him pass away, we choose give him a chance of course so this evening he had some of his mummies blood pumped straight into his little body through my tummy. Completely amazed and in ore of the team at Kings London. He has a chance now, praying my blood makes him strong and healthy again. They said these babies with this virus either get better with the blood or pass away, I have a strong feeling my baby is a fighter and he'll strong again soon :) We go back a week today to see if my blood has helped him.
> 
> completely amazing to see the needle go into my tummy and into his body, when they took some of his blood the professor rubbed it on his hand and he said it was like water it was so thin :cry:


Future Hopes, here's how it went :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Oh hunny this made me cry poor little mite. Its so amazing they managed to give him some of ure blood so clever wat they can do. Ive never had slaped cheek but i know people up the school whos kids hav had it i really didnt know it cud couse problems to pregnant ladies. I will do a prey.

Dear father please here my prey and please can u bring ureself to embo and father hold her close and place ure strong loving hands on her tummy father make her baby well and strong again and let him live now and after birth may he b strong and completly healthy father u r strong anough to do this and i know how amazing u r father and how u saved me twice now father please bring ureself to my friend embo and her baby please father help them. Thank u father for continuing to hear all our preys and thank u father for our wonderfull tiny miricles i prey father u continue to keep all of us and our baby miricles safe from any harm. In jesus name ARMEN:hugs:

I will get the other ladies preying to in the christian thread sending u love and :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

mrsswaffer said:


> Me too! Scan buddies! Hehe. :haha:

Yes i agree scan buddies hehe. I prey all our scans go well :hugs:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> Oh hunny this made me cry poor little mite. Its so amazing they managed to give him some of ure blood so clever wat they can do. Ive never had slaped cheek but i know people up the school whos kids hav had it i really didnt know it cud couse problems to pregnant ladies. I will do a prey.
> 
> Dear father please here my prey and please can u bring ureself to embo and father hold her close and place ure strong loving hands on her tummy father make her baby well and strong again and let him live now and after birth may he b strong and completly healthy father u r strong anough to do this and i know how amazing u r father and how u saved me twice now father please bring ureself to my friend embo and her baby please father help them. Thank u father for continuing to hear all our preys and thank u father for our wonderfull tiny miricles i prey father u continue to keep all of us and our baby miricles safe from any harm. In jesus name ARMEN:hugs:
> 
> 
> I will get the other ladies preying to in the christian thread sending u love and :hugs:

Thanks so much hun :hugs: Thinking back and looking back on my FB it looks like my son had Slapped cheek 7 weeks ago, when I got the rash checked out the doctor said it was nothing to worry about and just viral:growlmad: The dates make perfect sense as to when I probably contracted the virus :nope:


----------



## future hopes

I wud for sure make a complaint at ure drs hun surley a dr wud know that kinda virus is not good for pregnant womon. :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

embo216 said:


> Hi everyone thank you for the well wishes, its been such a hard day emotionally and physically but here goes -So... our little man is really sick, he's contracted parvovirus which they think Ive got from slapped cheek from a child at nursery maybe?!which has made him severely anaemic which made all the fluid around his heart and in his stomach as his little heart just couldn't cope anymore, his blood should have had a level 12 but he was only on a 4! It was do something drastic or just let him pass away, we choose give him a chance of course so this evening he had some of his mummies blood pumped straight into his little body through my tummy. Completely amazed and in ore of the team at Kings London. He has a chance now, praying my blood makes him strong and healthy again. They said these babies with this virus either get better with the blood or pass away, I have a strong feeling my baby is a fighter and he'll strong again soon :) We go back a week today to see if my blood has helped him.
> 
> completely amazing to see the needle go into my tummy and into his body, when they took some of his blood the professor rubbed it on his hand and he said it was like water it was so thin :cry:

:cry: Praying so hard for your little man. God bless him, and his mama who cares so much :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

future hopes said:


> Oh hunny this made me cry poor little mite. Its so amazing they managed to give him some of ure blood so clever wat they can do. Ive never had slaped cheek but i know people up the school whos kids hav had it i really didnt know it cud couse problems to pregnant ladies. I will do a prey.
> 
> Dear father please here my prey and please can u bring ureself to embo and father hold her close and place ure strong loving hands on her tummy father make her baby well and strong again and let him live now and after birth may he b strong and completly healthy father u r strong anough to do this and i know how amazing u r father and how u saved me twice now father please bring ureself to my friend embo and her baby please father help them. Thank u father for continuing to hear all our preys and thank u father for our wonderfull tiny miricles i prey father u continue to keep all of us and our baby miricles safe from any harm. In jesus name ARMEN:hugs:
> 
> I will get the other ladies preying to in the christian thread sending u love and :hugs:

beautiful <3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Cant beleive im 21 weeks tomorrow:wacko: gone so fast and little lady seems to be getting stronger each day the kicks are getting higher up too:haha::cloud9:


----------



## ayclobes

i'll be 21wks on wednesday! ahhh, that much closer to my next appt and seeing lil man!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ayclobes said:


> i'll be 21wks on wednesday! ahhh, that much closer to my next appt and seeing lil man!

i cant wait for my next scan not until13th november tho :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Won't have anymore scans unless I decide to do a 3d/4d closer to 30 weeks (which would be right before Christmas). :( 

He is sitting on my bladder a lot today--it's so uncomfortable! Yesterday he was kicking like crazy and some were even up near my belly button, but today he has been a little quieter (although I've felt a few good kicks/punches down low), so I wonder if he is turned towards my bladder and kicking it. That's sure what it feels like ughh!!!


----------



## embo216

I'll be 22 weeks on Wednesday- crazy!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I'll be 22 weeks on Wednesday- crazy!

Yep with your little fighter in tum :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Won't have anymore scans unless I decide to do a 3d/4d closer to 30 weeks (which would be right before Christmas). :(
> 
> He is sitting on my bladder a lot today--it's so uncomfortable! Yesterday he was kicking like crazy and some were even up near my belly button, but today he has been a little quieter (although I've felt a few good kicks/punches down low), so I wonder if he is turned towards my bladder and kicking it. That's sure what it feels like ughh!!!

we are paying for oneat 27 weeks and the have one last one with the health insurance in december:cloud9: my lil madame is booting my in the bladder as i type:haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 22 weeks on Wednesday- crazy!
> 
> Yep with your little fighter in tum :kiss:Click to expand...

He really is:cloud9: Only 4 more days till I find out if he's getting better :happydance: I must admit hearing a newborn baby cry next door is a bit like torture at the moment...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 22 weeks on Wednesday- crazy!
> 
> Yep with your little fighter in tum :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> He really is:cloud9: Only 4 more days till I find out if he's getting better :happydance: I must admit hearing a newborn baby cry next door is a bit like torture at the moment...Click to expand...

i bet hun BUT that will be him in feb keeping that baby awake:haha:


----------



## embo216

lol yea their little one will have started sleeping through and then my one arrives arrives :lol:


----------



## rem_82

Embo, I'm really sorry that the doctors are so crap!!! i hope you complain, not that it'll solve anything, but its out of order. Cant wait to find out how your little fighter is doing!!! 

I've been doing ok, except bubsy keeps using my bladder as a trampoline!!! 

My mother in law has showed up again, and i'm sorry, but I really hate her!!! She has been here for 5 hours and not even mentioned the baby yet!! She doesn't even know its a girl!!! My OH refuses to tell her unless she asks, and the way its going i kind of agree, although I am insulted and have the urge to shout, by the way your granddaughter is healthy!!!! She was the one that claimed my DS was a stupid mistake!!! never forgive her for that!!!
Ok rant over!!! Will try not to moan too much!!!

Good luck with everyones scans, and seity, those are awesome scan pics!!!


----------



## future hopes

I have my scan on thursday then wen i hit 26 weeks ill b scaned every 3 weeks till i give birth but its only because my meds can efect babas growth. Just cant wait till thursday. I did hav a scan at 15 weeks but it was only a very quick one on my consultants crappy portable scan. She prob cud of told us the sex then but she was to busy making sure baby is devoloping normol which it was at the time. Hope everything is still good thursday. I wonder if ill b bringing another boy to the list my OH is so adament thats wat were having cant wait to c if he is rite or not. Just hope i dont go into labour to early my consultant said ill b lucky to get to 27 weeks but i wanna prove her wrong and at least get to 35 36 wks. Hopefully babys lungs will b ok ill b having the steroid shots at 27 28wks to mature little ones lungs just wanna b past 30 wks now so i can relax a bit and know if baby comes than it will survive. So frightened ladies:nope:


----------



## future hopes

rem_82 said:


> Embo, I'm really sorry that the doctors are so crap!!! i hope you complain, not that it'll solve anything, but its out of order. Cant wait to find out how your little fighter is doing!!!
> 
> I've been doing ok, except bubsy keeps using my bladder as a trampoline!!!
> 
> My mother in law has showed up again, and i'm sorry, but I really hate her!!! She has been here for 5 hours and not even mentioned the baby yet!! She doesn't even know its a girl!!! My OH refuses to tell her unless she asks, and the way its going i kind of agree, although I am insulted and have the urge to shout, by the way your granddaughter is healthy!!!! She was the one that claimed my DS was a stupid mistake!!! never forgive her for that!!!
> Ok rant over!!! Will try not to moan too much!!!
> 
> Good luck with everyones scans, and seity, those are awesome scan pics!!!

Gosh she sounds awfull hun:wacko:


----------



## tntrying22

20 weeks!!

And me four on scans for Thursday - can't wait to see him again but hoping everything turns out ok :thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> 20 weeks!!
> 
> And me four on scans for Thursday - can't wait to see him again but hoping everything turns out ok :thumbup:

Happy 20 wks!


----------



## Newt4

Had my daughters 2nd birthday party today. They grow up way way to fast!

Rem your MIL sounds like mine!


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> I have my scan on thursday then wen i hit 26 weeks ill b scaned every 3 weeks till i give birth but its only because my meds can efect babas growth. Just cant wait till thursday. I did hav a scan at 15 weeks but it was only a very quick one on my consultants crappy portable scan. She prob cud of told us the sex then but she was to busy making sure baby is devoloping normol which it was at the time. Hope everything is still good thursday. I wonder if ill b bringing another boy to the list my OH is so adament thats wat were having cant wait to c if he is rite or not. Just hope i dont go into labour to early my consultant said ill b lucky to get to 27 weeks but i wanna prove her wrong and at least get to 35 36 wks. Hopefully babys lungs will b ok ill b having the steroid shots at 27 28wks to mature little ones lungs just wanna b past 30 wks now so i can relax a bit and know if baby comes than it will survive. So frightened ladies:nope:

:hugs: Oh hun that must be so scary, babies born at 27 weeks plus have such a great chance now :flower:


----------



## MileyMamma

Fingers crossed for you future xxx :hug:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies got my 20 week scan 
tommorow would anyone like to take 
a guess at babys gender babys pic is my dp


----------



## Best step mum

Fruitymeli said:


> Hi ladies got my 20 week scan
> tommorow would anyone like to take
> a guess at babys gender babys pic is my dp

Good luck with your scan - Im guessing girl!

I put my 20 week scan piccy on a few days ago but it kindof got lost in a stream of posts at the time.

Gonna try to put it on as my piccy.


----------



## gflady

Don't worry Future, it's all in God's hands.

I was born at 27 weeks back in the early 80s and I don't have any health problems so I'm sure your little one will be fine whatever happens xxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

future hopes said:


> I have my scan on thursday then wen i hit 26 weeks ill b scaned every 3 weeks till i give birth but its only because my meds can efect babas growth. Just cant wait till thursday. I did hav a scan at 15 weeks but it was only a very quick one on my consultants crappy portable scan. She prob cud of told us the sex then but she was to busy making sure baby is devoloping normol which it was at the time. Hope everything is still good thursday. I wonder if ill b bringing another boy to the list my OH is so adament thats wat were having cant wait to c if he is rite or not. Just hope i dont go into labour to early my consultant said ill b lucky to get to 27 weeks but i wanna prove her wrong and at least get to 35 36 wks. Hopefully babys lungs will b ok ill b having the steroid shots at 27 28wks to mature little ones lungs just wanna b past 30 wks now so i can relax a bit and know if baby comes than it will survive. So frightened ladies:nope:


try not to worry hun 
i had steriod shots also with my Daughter at 27 weeks 
i had a growth scan every 2 week with her for her growth as she
was small i had he eventually at 38 weeks after my waters broke
at 37 weeks she was 5 pound 15 onze xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was a small baby too 3lb something but was born at 32 weeks, my friend was told her bab was gonna be early and would need nicu etc but she carried her into 38 weeks and was 6lb 6


----------



## gflady

gflady said:


> Don't worry Future, it's all in God's hands.
> 
> I was born at 27 weeks back in the early 80s and I don't have any health problems so I'm sure your little one will be fine whatever happens xxx

I should say "touch wood, I'm fine so far!"


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Future xxxx hugs xxx

Hi all, hope your all doing ok. We have been sorting all babys clothes and think we have brought enough now in first size and 0-3. I dont want to buy to much for after 3mths apart from baby grows because all the new season stuff comes in!


----------



## babydreams85

Will keep you in my prayers as well Future that you carry your little one to 30-something weeks!! Even if born at 27 weeks though, they have so many advances now in medicine that they can do a lot more than they used to and babies can do well from even 24 weeks. Especially with the steroid shot, that will help and I'm sure your LO will be just fine!!


----------



## munchkinlove

future hopes said:


> I have my scan on thursday then wen i hit 26 weeks ill b scaned every 3 weeks till i give birth but its only because my meds can efect babas growth. Just cant wait till thursday. I did hav a scan at 15 weeks but it was only a very quick one on my consultants crappy portable scan. She prob cud of told us the sex then but she was to busy making sure baby is devoloping normol which it was at the time. Hope everything is still good thursday. I wonder if ill b bringing another boy to the list my OH is so adament thats wat were having cant wait to c if he is rite or not. Just hope i dont go into labour to early my consultant said ill b lucky to get to 27 weeks but i wanna prove her wrong and at least get to 35 36 wks. Hopefully babys lungs will b ok ill b having the steroid shots at 27 28wks to mature little ones lungs just wanna b past 30 wks now so i can relax a bit and know if baby comes than it will survive. So frightened ladies:nope:

i want you to know if you have good prenatal care and a doctor who watches you closely you baby will have a better chance.....27 weeks is early but as a NICU nurse i will tell you they have a fighting chance it sounds like your doctors are on top of it and i wish you the best.....every week you get too is even better than the week before.


----------



## sara3337

I will be going to fetal monitoring room today to make sure my baby is ok


----------



## sara3337

rem_82 said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I am 18 w and 4 days and still don't feel the baby move. When did u feel it move? should I worry?
> 
> when was your last scan? have u spoken to anyone about this ie midwife? If this is your first i think its within the last week, but everyone is different, and it depends on size of baby and where placenta is. If you are concerned go to doctor!! Im sure they would check it out!!!Click to expand...

My last scan was when I was 12 weeks, and everything was fine, the baby was very active. I have Dr's check up appointment on Frid this week and scan on the 15th , but decided today to go to feotal monitor unit and check it out.

Thaks for ur reply:thumbup:


----------



## Newt4

I havent really felt the baby move at all but today at my check up the heart beat is going fine. My placenta is in the way.


----------



## sara3337

I am going today to get checked out too, then I can relax


----------



## sara3337

Newt4 said:


> I havent really felt the baby move at all but today at my check up the heart beat is going fine. My placenta is in the way.

My first appointment was at week 13, next one is this Fri, they are so wide apart I dont like it, specially having gestational diabetes, had a miscarrigae and am 39.


----------



## Newt4

Yes its worth it! Nice to be able to not worry. With my first I felt movements at 16-17weeks. Im 18 plus weeks now but all I feel is suspect gas movements lol.

I think February is a horrible time to have a baby. January too. We have to deal with 2 turkey dinners and Christmas goodies. I think Im going to gain 50lbs with this one lol.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think february is perfect age for a child who goes to school though. I have a June baby and a August baby, both started school at JUST 4 and it was far to young. I have friends who had september babies and they had the problem where the child was ready far to early and got bored so feb seems perfect.

Fell asleep on my back last night on sofa and damn OH just went to bed and didnt wake me up!


----------



## Best step mum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I think february is perfect age for a child who goes to school though. I have a June baby and a August baby, both started school at JUST 4 and it was far to young. I have friends who had september babies and they had the problem where the child was ready far to early and got bored so feb seems perfect.
> 
> Fell asleep on my back last night on sofa and damn OH just went to bed and didnt wake me up!

I am trying not to get too hung up on the way that I sleep, I always go to sleep on my left side but quite often I wake up either on my right or my back. 
Although I did start a pregnancy yoga class last week and at one point when she said to lie down (over 30 weeks on your side) in your most comfortable position, I lay on my back and got a bit dizzy.

Such a strange feeling!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hurt my neck laying like that, love how OH just went to bed and was nice and comfy haha grrr xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am not looking forward to getting through Christmas with diabetes :hissy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

are we not ment to sleep onour backs? i keep waking up on mine:wacko:


----------



## Farida_2013

Embo.. Oh my goodness.. I am so tearful right now after reading your story... :cry: I have hope and faith that bubsy will be just fine, you are a very string woman, I am so impressed by how you are taking this all selflessly! 

Imagine everything goes well, you would have saved your baby's life.. :hugs:



babydreams85 said:


> Back from my scan...everything is great! :happydance: He was moving all over the place, sucking his thumb (for the 3rd scan in a row lol), and definitely still a boy! :cloud9: He is measuring a week and a half ahead on measurements though...he is already weighing in at 11 ounces. Sooo they said they are not changing my due date, but he will most likely be a BIG boy according to the doctor. Don't know where that's coming from, because DH and I were not big babies at all...but who knows. Hopefully I will be able to have him vaginally. My uterus is also measuring ahead...I am horrible at trying to find my fundus myself. It's actually already above my belly button, but I could've sworn it was barely above my hip line. :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Pictures of my little guy attached!

My goodness how amazing those pictures are!! :D Lucky you! :flower:



Seity said:


> Found out we are having a boy! Everything was perfect and he was moving around the whole time. Earlier scans dated him as Feb 9th. I calculated Feb 13 based on actual OV and today showed him as est due Feb 11th, so right on target. They're just going to stick with the 9th because my last one came 2 weeks early.

oooo same due dates woooo! omg Exciting, I can't wait for the day I hold my darling Beany in my arms! :cloud9:



AmeliePoulain said:


> I am not looking forward to getting through Christmas with diabetes :hissy:

Oh no fun :(
If it were up to me I would come to wherever you are and make healthy cookies for you! You know what? I will support you by not eating *that* much sweets or cakes or choccies during Xmas.. I vow that! :flower:



WhisperOfHope said:


> are we not ment to sleep onour backs? i keep waking up on mine:wacko:

Are we not?? :o Sometimes I am only comfy like that! I feel sometimes that my tummy is falling over the side when I lie on any of my sides! or sometimes I can't breathe properly unless I am on my back :sleep:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not feeling to good today woke up with terrible nausea and now have pain in my bump think maybe the pizza i had last night hasnt agreed with me? dont wanna bother m doc asdont think its anything bad like that but bloomin hurtswhen i move so mabe just a bit of abad tum?


----------



## Wiggler

I wake up on my front, back and both sides, I don't stop moving when I'm asleep and its worse when I am pregnant :rofl: It doesn't help my pelvis at all, but nothing works to stop it, when I was pregnant with my daughter I even tied my knees together at night and managed to get out of it :rofl:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I think as long as we have pillows to prop somewhat up, its fine to sleep on our backs.. I think they may mean completely flat not to lay. I'm only comfortable on my back propped with pillows. Otherwise I get really bad hip and sciatic back pain. :(


----------



## Anikonjo

I end up on my back a lot too. I go back and forth from my left side with a pillow under my belly, to my back propped up and my legs propped up too. My left side is most comfortable for my belly, etc., but I always wake up after a few hours with horrible hip pain. Laying on my back with my knees bent and leaning against something (usually a pillow and DH:haha:) relieves the hip pain.


----------



## rem_82

sara hope all is well today, please update us, thinking of u!!

Amelie, I feel for u, that wont be fun, its bad enough we cant drink!!

i am most comfortble on my back!!! i have about 3 pillows, and think im gonna add another! It doesnt help that DS keeps getting in our bed though!!! Space hogger!!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies got an update
Its a Girl :pink::cloud9:


----------



## fides

oh, wow - we lost another yellow! :haha:

congrats on your pink bump! hope you had decided to find out and it wasn't a spoiled surprise or anything. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Girl here too!!! :pink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0899.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## embo216

Aww fruity and Madrid huge congratulations on your girlies!!


----------



## ayclobes

At my next u/s on oct 24, i really hope lil man turns around..i really want them to be able to get what they need to of his feet/lips and maybe a better picture of his profile?


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone! Sorry been MIA for the past week, had a short holiday break away which was lovely and relaxing.

Had the flu jab on Saturday and it's made me feel so I'll, really brought back my headaches, blocked nose, sneezing and aches and pains, blergh!

Yaye for the team pinks ladies! 

5 days till our scan and I'm sooooo excited, cannot wait to see baby.

Re sleeping: I'm now sleeping a lot on my side but still wake up on my back so I assume that I am spending a good portion of the night on my back. Can no longer sleep on tummy, feels too weird with bump there now.


----------



## future hopes

Congrats on the girly s how exciting there are so many girl babas on this thread. So my scan is on thursday really not long now just preying all goes well and baba is normol and healthy. We still waiting for new rooter so im on my phobe again.:wacko:

Hoping all u ladies r well xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on all the gender scans x


----------



## fides

congrats, madrid


----------



## sara3337

rem_82 said:


> sara hope all is well today, please update us, thinking of u!!
> 
> Amelie, I feel for u, that wont be fun, its bad enough we cant drink!!
> 
> i am most comfortble on my back!!! i have about 3 pillows, and think im gonna add another! It doesnt help that DS keeps getting in our bed though!!! Space hogger!!!

I went to emergency yesterday and the miswife found the HB :)) I was so happy, then she said cause I spotted and my blood group is o_ I have to have anti D injection and also have a quick scan, So the DR did the quick scan and baby looked fine and was punching but I couldnt feel it, They are concerned with position of my placenta, seems its not in the right place ,it is on lower left side towards my cervics. Dr has ordered another detailed Ultrasound so the sonographer can tell us exactly where the placents is located. So I am waiting for a phone call to go to my ultrasound appointment


----------



## SweetPea0903

3 more days till our scan! Can't wait! Congrats on all the new scans!


----------



## Farida_2013

Heyyy ladies! 

Well it is a very very exciting and sad and worrying time for me all in the same month!

I just came back from China, it was awesome I will post pictures very soon!

I have also been preparing to move back to Germany to finish my course, it's exciting but I am so sad and worried because my DH won't be able to come with me cos he is a Pilot with Egypt Air and his contract hasn't finished yet :'(

He will be visiting me every month but it is going to be so hard without him.. at least I will be able to take my 4 cats with me... some company to say the least!

Embo - I cried so much and I am praying so much for you! :hugs:


Congrats on all the gender scan! High five!

I had my scan yesterday and everything is great, she is still a :pink: bump and found out my placenta in Anterior.. which is prolly why I feel her kick so low and only when she is low hehe


----------



## fides

I am the same way, Farida - I only feel kicks way down low, and I had an anterior placenta last time around too and it was the same until baby got bigger. Anyway, sorry your DH won't be with you when you move - i can't imagine. :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

fides said:


> I am the same way, Farida - I only feel kicks way down low, and I had an anterior placenta last time around too and it was the same until baby got bigger. Anyway, sorry your DH won't be with you when you move - i can't imagine. :hugs:

Thank you sweety, yes I wish I could feel her more, I am sure however that as time goes bye I will wish she would just sleep all day and night hehe

:hugs: thank you, it is going to be hard I am sure, but you guys will help with all the company and smiles you have given me! :flower:


----------



## Angelinheaven

i have some food intolerances (which are low) and during pregnancy i am having cravings to eat them. In fact, i ate wheat and milk. I felt ok but doctor said that i am in a risk of early birth. Has anyone ever heard about this please? am really worried now!


----------



## sara3337

fides said:


> I am the same way, Farida - I only feel kicks way down low, and I had an anterior placenta last time around too and it was the same until baby got bigger. Anyway, sorry your DH won't be with you when you move - i can't imagine. :hugs:

Hi I think I have anterior placenta too, what did the dr tell u? is it going to move? mine is on my left and very low.


----------



## rem_82

sara - I am so happy bubsy is well amd healthy!!! At least they can now see that the placenta is in the way somehow, but hopefully its not too big an issue!!! On the bonus u get to see bubsy again and again!!! Thats the best part!!!

Congrats on more team pink!!! girls are taking over the world!!! lol!!

Had a bit of a disagreement with mother in law yesterday. she now knows we having a girl, and decided she doesnt like our names and turned her nose up, and said we should call her harriet or orla!!! lmao!!! Who said it was her decision!!! I was so furious and with OH cos he didnt stick up to her. But I've decided I'm going to call her what I want to call her, Emily Jean. Cant wait til the wicked witch leaves!!!

Anybody with kids, watch c5 in mornings? DS watches big school, and today it had me sobbing!!! emotions gone mad again!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Sara if its on left then its prob not at the front as that's when the kicks get cushioned. If its low they assess again nearer the end of preg to check if its moved so you can have natural. If still low the you'll have to have c sec


----------



## Farida_2013

Angelinheaven said:


> i have some food intolerances (which are low) and during pregnancy i am having cravings to eat them. In fact, i ate wheat and milk. I felt ok but doctor said that i am in a risk of early birth. Has anyone ever heard about this please? am really worried now!

Oh huny I am not so sure I heard about this ever.. but I will tell you one thing, get a second opinion? I have been to 3 different OBGYNs and one of them used to say something while the other two agree on the other.. i stuck with the OB that I felt most comfortable with.. sometimes hey exaggerate.. did you try googling?



sara3337 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> I am the same way, Farida - I only feel kicks way down low, and I had an anterior placenta last time around too and it was the same until baby got bigger. Anyway, sorry your DH won't be with you when you move - i can't imagine. :hugs:
> 
> Hi I think I have anterior placenta too, what did the dr tell u? is it going to move? mine is on my left and very low.Click to expand...

Well, at the start the doctor told me it was at the top right, then yesterday he told me, oh well you probably feel the kicks not so often and when you do they are very low because your placenta is at the front (Anterior) but nothing to worry about as when the Baby gets stronger you will start feeling her kicks everywhere :)

so I guess when I go to my OB in Germany I will get it all confirmed!:shrug:



rem_82 said:


> sara - I am so happy bubsy is well amd healthy!!! At least they can now see that the placenta is in the way somehow, but hopefully its not too big an issue!!! On the bonus u get to see bubsy again and again!!! Thats the best part!!!
> 
> Congrats on more team pink!!! girls are taking over the world!!! lol!!
> 
> Had a bit of a disagreement with mother in law yesterday. she now knows we having a girl, and decided she doesnt like our names and turned her nose up, and said we should call her harriet or orla!!! lmao!!! Who said it was her decision!!! I was so furious and with OH cos he didnt stick up to her. But I've decided I'm going to call her what I want to call her, Emily Jean. Cant wait til the wicked witch leaves!!!
> 
> Anybody with kids, watch c5 in mornings? DS watches big school, and today it had me sobbing!!! emotions gone mad again!!!!

Well firstly YUP Girls are taking over hahaha!

Secondly.. oh thank God you won't listen to your MIL, I LOVE Emily sooo much it is actually on my top 10 names for Beany :) (Although it seems I might end up sticking with Beany :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Love all the Emily loving- thats my name :lol:


----------



## embo216

Yay I'm a papaya :) 22 weeks today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 22 weeks Emily :)

My DD wants to call this baby Emily haha but its to close to my name. OH already feels left out with all the girls in the house without him getting confused with names LOL.

How are you all today? I feel much better now coldsore has healed but have been bit sicky again lately but not a patch on morning sickness.


----------



## embo216

Emily is becoming really popular again :) I'm a Emily Jane which I've never liked though :lol: Lily wants to call the Baby Ben but he's already got his name. I feel so so ill this morning, I need to get sick but Ive just taken my iron tablets so don't want to sick them up :nope: 

Glad your coldsore is getting better, I've always suffered terrible with them, as a kid I used to have like 10 at a time on my lips :(

Paul keeps telling me because they'll be 3 boys to just me and Lily the house will be full of X boxes and beer :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ Mine is already full of xboxes  lol just tell him girls need more room for clothes lol. Will the baby be sharing with Jack? When our baby sleeps through she will be sharing with Ruby eventually so it worked out well in the end I suppose.

We have 3 names we like but everytime I choose a name I end up seeing it on TV/someone shouting it in supermarket etc and it puts me off! 

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## future hopes

Yay happy 22weeks embo ure still very much in my thoughts.:hugs:

Sara so happy baby is well hunny :hugs:

Ladies with morning sickness can i ask a question. Wen u r sick like first thing in morning is it like a yellow substance that burns. The last to days ive woke up to burning sensation in my throte and it makes me run to the nathroom to vomit. Is this normol. Only asking brcsuse i worry about my liver. 

Scan tommorow hope all goes well. Also hoping our rooter shows up today so i can get back on my lap top and wont have to use the phone no more:thumbup:

Sending u ALL huggs:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Oh yeah more news ive finaly told my parents im pregnant and to my utter surprise they r takibg it very well. My mums even hoping im having a girl bless her there both a bit worried cuz they have nearly c me die twice now and on a life support and stuff but they said there gonna support me and im just so happy. Just preying all is ok wit baby now and scan shows all is well and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> Yay happy 22weeks embo ure still very much in my thoughts.:hugs:
> 
> Sara so happy baby is well hunny :hugs:
> 
> Ladies with morning sickness can i ask a question. Wen u r sick like first thing in morning is it like a yellow substance that burns. The last to days ive woke up to burning sensation in my throte and it makes me run to the nathroom to vomit. Is this normol. Only asking brcsuse i worry about my liver.
> 
> Scan tommorow hope all goes well. Also hoping our rooter shows up today so i can get back on my lap top and wont have to use the phone no more:thumbup:
> 
> Sending u ALL huggs:hugs:


Thanks hunny :hugs: The yellow stuff I would say is your stomach bile, I get it too first thing as theres nothing else in your stomach to bring up:flower:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> Oh yeah more news ive finaly told my parents im pregnant and to my utter surprise they r takibg it very well. My mums even hoping im having a girl bless her there both a bit worried cuz they have nearly c me die twice now and on a life support and stuff but they said there gonna support me and im just so happy. Just preying all is ok wit baby now and scan shows all is well and healthy. :hugs:

It must be hard for our parents as we're always going to be their babies so they must worry but I'm so glad they are positive :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much hunny. Phew im glad its normol but hate the burning its making me feel so sick im propt up in bed but just feel like im gonna throw up again it feels like its all in the chest area its horrible:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh I get that first thing too or if not eaten, its horrible and is like burning xx its just cause your stomach is empty xx


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone want to swap pelvis's? I wanna do some housework!! :brat: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( Hugs Sasha xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I think I'm just going to have to push through and do it later, OH has been doing it recently, but he is useless and I want it done properly. It'll have me laid up for a few days though :(


----------



## Fruitymeli

Wiggler said:


> Anyone want to swap pelvis's? I wanna do some housework!! :brat: x x x

lol i know the feeling , my hips fell off along time ago :dohh:


----------



## Fruitymeli

embo216 said:


> Yay I'm a papaya :) 22 weeks today!

yay 22 weeks :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies 
how is everyone today ?
i bought baby first outfit yesterday :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy 22 weeks embo to you and your lil fighter. im feeling queesey again today think ms has joind me again blah,its a bank holiday here today so im being lazy and hubbys painting the kitchen ready to start putting the new kitcen up tomoz:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Anyone want to swap pelvis's? I wanna do some housework!! :brat: x x x

id swap but mines not great neither:haha: cant walk very far without pain let alone housework:dohh:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> happy 22 weeks embo to you and your lil fighter. im feeling queesey again today think ms has joind me again blah,its a bank holiday here today so im being lazy and hubbys painting the kitchen ready to start putting the new kitcen up tomoz:happydance:

oooh new kitchen :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Thats no good then :haha:

Should be getting crutches at the end of the month, I won't be housebound anymore :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> happy 22 weeks embo to you and your lil fighter. im feeling queesey again today think ms has joind me again blah,its a bank holiday here today so im being lazy and hubbys painting the kitchen ready to start putting the new kitcen up tomoz:happydance:
> 
> oooh new kitchen :happydance:Click to expand...

one side of it anyway lol good thing about ikea is you can save up and get for the other side too:haha: tryna make everything nice and homeley we are currently living off sanwiches and microwave food atm as we have no kitchen so no oven or anything:haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> happy 22 weeks embo to you and your lil fighter. im feeling queesey again today think ms has joind me again blah,its a bank holiday here today so im being lazy and hubbys painting the kitchen ready to start putting the new kitcen up tomoz:happydance:
> 
> oooh new kitchen :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> one side of it anyway lol good thing about ikea is you can save up and get for the other side too:haha: tryna make everything nice and homeley we are currently living off sanwiches and microwave food atm as we have no kitchen so no oven or anything:haha:Click to expand...

Oh no yea course! I remember when I was without my oven for weeks- nightmare:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> happy 22 weeks embo to you and your lil fighter. im feeling queesey again today think ms has joind me again blah,its a bank holiday here today so im being lazy and hubbys painting the kitchen ready to start putting the new kitcen up tomoz:happydance:
> 
> oooh new kitchen :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> one side of it anyway lol good thing about ikea is you can save up and get for the other side too:haha: tryna make everything nice and homeley we are currently living off sanwiches and microwave food atm as we have no kitchen so no oven or anything:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no yea course! I remember when I was without my oven for weeks- nightmare:dohh:Click to expand...

hopefully it will just be 3 days max as we have it all here just needs put up but flooring and painting need done first:dohh:


----------



## Rota

My life seems to be falling apart around my ears at the moment,relationship issues with OH,family issues,money issues, house issues,baby issues and to top it off work issues again. I will post more later when im not so angry/upset.


----------



## yellow11

:hugs: sending you virtual :hug: Rota, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> My life seems to be falling apart around my ears at the moment,relationship issues with OH,family issues,money issues, house issues,baby issues and to top it off work issues again. I will post more later when im not so angry/upset.

:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Rota said:


> My life seems to be falling apart around my ears at the moment,relationship issues with OH,family issues,money issues, house issues,baby issues and to top it off work issues again. I will post more later when im not so angry/upset.

:( so sorry to hear this Rota, sending my love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Sorry Rota, hope you're ok.

I've been on nights this week and it's totally screwed by body up. All I want is carbs and sugar, and I just feel all over the place! Stupid shift working. Anyone else's appetite through the roof? Mine's just ridiculous! And I can't face most fruit and veg for some reason (feel like I'm back in first tri!). xxx


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> Sorry Rota, hope you're ok.
> 
> I've been on nights this week and it's totally screwed by body up. All I want is carbs and sugar, and I just feel all over the place! Stupid shift working. Anyone else's appetite through the roof? Mine's just ridiculous! And I can't face most fruit and veg for some reason (feel like I'm back in first tri!). xxx

My appetite is the opposite, but it always is when I'm pregnant. I'm a large lady anyway so I always lose quite a few stone when I'm pregnant, then sadly put it all back on with a screaming newborn:haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Rota said:


> My life seems to be falling apart around my ears at the moment,relationship issues with OH,family issues,money issues, house issues,baby issues and to top it off work issues again. I will post more later when im not so angry/upset.

:hug:


----------



## gflady

Thanks Embo! I'm the opposite so feel like I'm ballooning during pregnancy! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Rota :hugs:

My appetite is pretty normal atm, with my daughter I couldn't stop eating, I always felt hungry to the point I felt light headed and ill, even if I had just eaten. My "snack" of choice was pesto pasta, I would get through massive mounts of it a day. I am surprised my daughter didn't come out green :rofl:


----------



## gflady

Haha, pesto pasta sounds awesome. Although right now I'm having massive cake cravings!


----------



## embo216

mmm pesto with pine nuts!


----------



## Rota

Here goes;This is gonna be long( bits in blue are the key points, rest is back ground)
His family live in nottingham, we dont drive and lived on a tiny amount of money before i got my nurse job so we couldnt afford to travel to nottingham that often. His family messed us about the few times that we did scrap the money together (cancelled meetings when we were already in nottingham/didnt turn up), gossiped and bitched about me. he got into an arguement with his brother+SIL we didnt speak to the brother+SIL and his mother and sisters sided with the brother so we didnt speak to any of them. None of them rang DD on her birthday/xmas/easter and we rang them and left messages but they rarely rung back. This has been going on for almost 3 years now. We only have contact with FIL+step MIL, step BIL and step SIL (they ring DD and send cards and make an effort to visit/keep in touch). FIL+stepMIL took DD to stay at their house over the summer holidays, they told me that they wanted to take DD to meet her great aunt D and M which i thought was nice. Anyways fast forward to last week when i took DD out with a friend of mine and DD mentioned her cousins and then immediately said 'oh daddy said i shouldnt tell you' :growlmad: When i got home i spoke to OH and he said that basically stepMIL had taken DD to nottingham to meet the family who we have nothing to do with (SIL,BIL,ETC) and they had lied to my face and OH had told DD to lie to me,i mean asking an 8 year old to lie to her mother!!:growlmad: and for weeks on end as this happened back in august

A few months ago whilst at work i got a phone call from OH saying that there were baliffs on the doorstep.After speaking to the baliff it turns out that OH had been hiding demands/final demands/court orders and then calling notices.so rather than me being able to do a minimal payment order of ££ a month because he had hidden it from me and time had ticked on the baliff/court wanted £££ a month instead. My post isnt always regular and it seems to be even more patchy than normal so im wondering if he is upto his old tricks again and im petrified that yet another baliff is waiting in the wings.

 Just got off the phone with housing association, i thought he had been paying the rent+extra towards the arrears but it turns out he has just been making the minimum rent payments. Housing association want more per month now.

My depression is showing signs of coming back. My meds have been doubled but they arent helping me through the day. they dont want to increase them anymore as they could affect Bump, but lets just say im on thin ice mentally at the moment

He is looking at other women (which isnt a problem) but its the comments that he is making about them that are getting to me. Im a big girl normally and despite me losing almost 2 stone now i feel like a whale due to the massive bump (must get photo of it). He doesnt have anything to say to me anymore,before he used to compliment me ie 'love you in those jeans/top' now nothing and he has offered to pay for me to have my hair cut and coloured as he is tired of me tie-ing it up all the time. 

 He wont touch me or even come near me. Cant remember the last time he actually kissed me. When i try to initiate anything he is too tired or not in the mood. When i was pregnant with DD he was actually really randy and affectionate.

I have to nag him to do anything,for instance a few weeks ago it took me over a week to get him to go in the loft for the suitcase so that i could try to tidy up by putting all the baby/hospital bits in one place (our ladder only takes 19 stone in weight so i really do not want to use it as im just over the limit). He still hasnt decorated the kids room, or finished the stairs (been 3 months now)

It could be the fact that im depressed again but i really dont know if i can have this baby. I havent felt movements, i cant afford the baby, im scared that im gonna end up with another c-section or worse end up with PND again. It isnt helping that it feels like OH has no feelings towards the Bump, no excitement, hasnt looked at outfits, gets snappy with me when i say anything baby related.

Work are being difficult with me having time off for the extra scans and consultant appointments Ive not been able to get an appointment with my midwife as im always at work or there are no appointments so i havent seen my midwife since i was 8 weeks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rota said:


> Here goes;This is gonna be long( bits in blue are the key points, rest is back ground)
> His family live in nottingham, we dont drive and lived on a tiny amount of money before i got my nurse job so we couldnt afford to travel to nottingham that often. His family messed us about the few times that we did scrap the money together (cancelled meetings when we were already in nottingham/didnt turn up), gossiped and bitched about me. he got into an arguement with his brother+SIL we didnt speak to the brother+SIL and his mother and sisters sided with the brother so we didnt speak to any of them. None of them rang DD on her birthday/xmas/easter and we rang them and left messages but they rarely rung back. This has been going on for almost 3 years now. We only have contact with FIL+step MIL, step BIL and step SIL (they ring DD and send cards and make an effort to visit/keep in touch). FIL+stepMIL took DD to stay at their house over the summer holidays, they told me that they wanted to take DD to meet her great aunt D and M which i thought was nice. Anyways fast forward to last week when i took DD out with a friend of mine and DD mentioned her cousins and then immediately said 'oh daddy said i shouldnt tell you' :growlmad: When i got home i spoke to OH and he said that basically stepMIL had taken DD to nottingham to meet the family who we have nothing to do with (SIL,BIL,ETC) and they had lied to my face and OH had told DD to lie to me,i mean asking an 8 year old to lie to her mother!!:growlmad: and for weeks on end as this happened back in august
> 
> A few months ago whilst at work i got a phone call from OH saying that there were baliffs on the doorstep.After speaking to the baliff it turns out that OH had been hiding demands/final demands/court orders and then calling notices.so rather than me being able to do a minimal payment order of ££ a month because he had hidden it from me and time had ticked on the baliff/court wanted £££ a month instead. My post isnt always regular and it seems to be even more patchy than normal so im wondering if he is upto his old tricks again and im petrified that yet another baliff is waiting in the wings.
> 
> Just got off the phone with housing association, i thought he had been paying the rent+extra towards the arrears but it turns out he has just been making the minimum rent payments. Housing association want more per month now.
> 
> My depression is showing signs of coming back. My meds have been doubled but they arent helping me through the day. they dont want to increase them anymore as they could affect Bump, but lets just say im on thin ice mentally at the moment
> 
> He is looking at other women (which isnt a problem) but its the comments that he is making about them that are getting to me. Im a big girl normally and despite me losing almost 2 stone now i feel like a whale due to the massive bump (must get photo of it). He doesnt have anything to say to me anymore,before he used to compliment me ie 'love you in those jeans/top' now nothing and he has offered to pay for me to have my hair cut and coloured as he is tired of me tie-ing it up all the time.
> 
> He wont touch me or even come near me. Cant remember the last time he actually kissed me. When i try to initiate anything he is too tired or not in the mood. When i was pregnant with DD he was actually really randy and affectionate.
> 
> I have to nag him to do anything,for instance a few weeks ago it took me over a week to get him to go in the loft for the suitcase so that i could try to tidy up by putting all the baby/hospital bits in one place (our ladder only takes 19 stone in weight so i really do not want to use it as im just over the limit). He still hasnt decorated the kids room, or finished the stairs (been 3 months now)
> 
> It could be the fact that im depressed again but i really dont know if i can have this baby. I havent felt movements, i cant afford the baby, im scared that im gonna end up with another c-section or worse end up with PND again. It isnt helping that it feels like OH has no feelings towards the Bump, no excitement, hasnt looked at outfits, gets snappy with me when i say anything baby related.
> 
> Work are being difficult with me having time off for the extra scans and consultant appointments Ive not been able to get an appointment with my midwife as im always at work or there are no appointments so i havent seen my midwife since i was 8 weeks.

:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Rota said:


> Here goes;This is gonna be long( bits in blue are the key points, rest is back ground)
> His family live in nottingham, we dont drive and lived on a tiny amount of money before i got my nurse job so we couldnt afford to travel to nottingham that often. His family messed us about the few times that we did scrap the money together (cancelled meetings when we were already in nottingham/didnt turn up), gossiped and bitched about me. he got into an arguement with his brother+SIL we didnt speak to the brother+SIL and his mother and sisters sided with the brother so we didnt speak to any of them. None of them rang DD on her birthday/xmas/easter and we rang them and left messages but they rarely rung back. This has been going on for almost 3 years now. We only have contact with FIL+step MIL, step BIL and step SIL (they ring DD and send cards and make an effort to visit/keep in touch). FIL+stepMIL took DD to stay at their house over the summer holidays, they told me that they wanted to take DD to meet her great aunt D and M which i thought was nice. Anyways fast forward to last week when i took DD out with a friend of mine and DD mentioned her cousins and then immediately said 'oh daddy said i shouldnt tell you' :growlmad: When i got home i spoke to OH and he said that basically stepMIL had taken DD to nottingham to meet the family who we have nothing to do with (SIL,BIL,ETC) and they had lied to my face and OH had told DD to lie to me,i mean asking an 8 year old to lie to her mother!!:growlmad: and for weeks on end as this happened back in august
> 
> A few months ago whilst at work i got a phone call from OH saying that there were baliffs on the doorstep.After speaking to the baliff it turns out that OH had been hiding demands/final demands/court orders and then calling notices.so rather than me being able to do a minimal payment order of ££ a month because he had hidden it from me and time had ticked on the baliff/court wanted £££ a month instead. My post isnt always regular and it seems to be even more patchy than normal so im wondering if he is upto his old tricks again and im petrified that yet another baliff is waiting in the wings.
> 
> Just got off the phone with housing association, i thought he had been paying the rent+extra towards the arrears but it turns out he has just been making the minimum rent payments. Housing association want more per month now.
> 
> My depression is showing signs of coming back. My meds have been doubled but they arent helping me through the day. they dont want to increase them anymore as they could affect Bump, but lets just say im on thin ice mentally at the moment
> 
> He is looking at other women (which isnt a problem) but its the comments that he is making about them that are getting to me. Im a big girl normally and despite me losing almost 2 stone now i feel like a whale due to the massive bump (must get photo of it). He doesnt have anything to say to me anymore,before he used to compliment me ie 'love you in those jeans/top' now nothing and he has offered to pay for me to have my hair cut and coloured as he is tired of me tie-ing it up all the time.
> 
> He wont touch me or even come near me. Cant remember the last time he actually kissed me. When i try to initiate anything he is too tired or not in the mood. When i was pregnant with DD he was actually really randy and affectionate.
> 
> I have to nag him to do anything,for instance a few weeks ago it took me over a week to get him to go in the loft for the suitcase so that i could try to tidy up by putting all the baby/hospital bits in one place (our ladder only takes 19 stone in weight so i really do not want to use it as im just over the limit). He still hasnt decorated the kids room, or finished the stairs (been 3 months now)
> 
> It could be the fact that im depressed again but i really dont know if i can have this baby. I havent felt movements, i cant afford the baby, im scared that im gonna end up with another c-section or worse end up with PND again. It isnt helping that it feels like OH has no feelings towards the Bump, no excitement, hasnt looked at outfits, gets snappy with me when i say anything baby related.
> 
> Work are being difficult with me having time off for the extra scans and consultant appointments Ive not been able to get an appointment with my midwife as im always at work or there are no appointments so i havent seen my midwife since i was 8 weeks.


:hugs: You have so much going on at the moment :(


----------



## future hopes

Had a lovely day round my friends today but just got back from school run and my back and pelvis feel like there gonna snap really painfull outchy outch.:wacko:

Ladies so dont know how im gonna sleep tonight so nervous about my scan tomnorow:wacko:

Had MS nearly all day today but was only sick this morning. Euwwww:wacko:


----------



## tntrying22

Rota are you happy with your OH and this is a rough patch or have you considered separating, or possibly counseling? I am concerned mainly about you (the other items suck, don't get me wrong) and your mental health - it may help you to speak with someone who can help you manage all these emotions and issues...Your OH has some serious explaining to do that's for sure...I would be livid if he was asking DD to lie, hiding court documents, and pocketing rent money, much less the terrible time he's been showing your relationship...Maybe it's time for a frank discussion about the state of your relationship?

And wow, can you find a new job? I know it's not the ideal time to change but I mean these must be nasty people to not let you leave for a little while to get a health check up - can you make up the time if that's the issue? I can't imagine they would hold your and little one's health in such low regard...

hugs!!


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here goes;This is gonna be long( bits in blue are the key points, rest is back ground)
> His family live in nottingham, we dont drive and lived on a tiny amount of money before i got my nurse job so we couldnt afford to travel to nottingham that often. His family messed us about the few times that we did scrap the money together (cancelled meetings when we were already in nottingham/didnt turn up), gossiped and bitched about me. he got into an arguement with his brother+SIL we didnt speak to the brother+SIL and his mother and sisters sided with the brother so we didnt speak to any of them. None of them rang DD on her birthday/xmas/easter and we rang them and left messages but they rarely rung back. This has been going on for almost 3 years now. We only have contact with FIL+step MIL, step BIL and step SIL (they ring DD and send cards and make an effort to visit/keep in touch). FIL+stepMIL took DD to stay at their house over the summer holidays, they told me that they wanted to take DD to meet her great aunt D and M which i thought was nice. Anyways fast forward to last week when i took DD out with a friend of mine and DD mentioned her cousins and then immediately said 'oh daddy said i shouldnt tell you' :growlmad: When i got home i spoke to OH and he said that basically stepMIL had taken DD to nottingham to meet the family who we have nothing to do with (SIL,BIL,ETC) and they had lied to my face and OH had told DD to lie to me,i mean asking an 8 year old to lie to her mother!!:growlmad: and for weeks on end as this happened back in august
> 
> A few months ago whilst at work i got a phone call from OH saying that there were baliffs on the doorstep.After speaking to the baliff it turns out that OH had been hiding demands/final demands/court orders and then calling notices.so rather than me being able to do a minimal payment order of ££ a month because he had hidden it from me and time had ticked on the baliff/court wanted £££ a month instead. My post isnt always regular and it seems to be even more patchy than normal so im wondering if he is upto his old tricks again and im petrified that yet another baliff is waiting in the wings.
> 
> Just got off the phone with housing association, i thought he had been paying the rent+extra towards the arrears but it turns out he has just been making the minimum rent payments. Housing association want more per month now.
> 
> My depression is showing signs of coming back. My meds have been doubled but they arent helping me through the day. they dont want to increase them anymore as they could affect Bump, but lets just say im on thin ice mentally at the moment
> 
> He is looking at other women (which isnt a problem) but its the comments that he is making about them that are getting to me. Im a big girl normally and despite me losing almost 2 stone now i feel like a whale due to the massive bump (must get photo of it). He doesnt have anything to say to me anymore,before he used to compliment me ie 'love you in those jeans/top' now nothing and he has offered to pay for me to have my hair cut and coloured as he is tired of me tie-ing it up all the time.
> 
> He wont touch me or even come near me. Cant remember the last time he actually kissed me. When i try to initiate anything he is too tired or not in the mood. When i was pregnant with DD he was actually really randy and affectionate.
> 
> I have to nag him to do anything,for instance a few weeks ago it took me over a week to get him to go in the loft for the suitcase so that i could try to tidy up by putting all the baby/hospital bits in one place (our ladder only takes 19 stone in weight so i really do not want to use it as im just over the limit). He still hasnt decorated the kids room, or finished the stairs (been 3 months now)
> 
> It could be the fact that im depressed again but i really dont know if i can have this baby. I havent felt movements, i cant afford the baby, im scared that im gonna end up with another c-section or worse end up with PND again. It isnt helping that it feels like OH has no feelings towards the Bump, no excitement, hasnt looked at outfits, gets snappy with me when i say anything baby related.
> 
> Work are being difficult with me having time off for the extra scans and consultant appointments Ive not been able to get an appointment with my midwife as im always at work or there are no appointments so i havent seen my midwife since i was 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: You have so much going on at the moment :(Click to expand...

Awwww hunny im so very sorry all this is happening how awfull. Sending u many hugs:hugs:


----------



## Rota

tntrying22 said:


> Your OH has some serious explaining to do that's for sure...I would be livid if he was asking DD to lie, hiding court documents, and pocketing rent money, much less the terrible time he's been showing your relationship...Maybe it's time for a frank discussion about the state of your relationship?
> 
> And wow, can you find a new job? I know it's not the ideal time to change but I mean these must be nasty people to not let you leave for a little while to get a health check up - can you make up the time if that's the issue? I can't imagine they would hold your and little one's health in such low regard...
> 
> hugs!!

I honestly thought we were happy,i had my coil removed as we were thinking about trying for another child as we were both working so finances seemed to be ok, the house was coming along and it seemed right. Its the last two,maybe three months that something hasnt been right between us. I sat him down on sunday evening to discuss the issues and it ended up in a 6 hour shouting match:cry: and nothing was achieved or solved. I slept on the sofa last night as i cant be near him at the moment. 

I asked him for MIL phone number as i wanted to talk to her about the visit to nottingham and he has now convieniently lost his mobile phone with her numbers in. 

My work dont care about the workers, all they care about is a,b and c being completed. This is the same place that had me pushing beds at 12 weeks. Ive offered to work later (i do anyways, thats another issue at the moment between me and OH as im working at least 45-60 minutes late each shift,unpaid,to ensure i give my patients the best care i can)


----------



## smileyfaces

Found out today Im having a BOY! Totally shocked! Was convinced it was a little lady! Xxx


----------



## ayclobes

my placenta for lil man is anterior also, i dont feel him kick as much, but i know he's kicking alot in there because i use my doppler 1-2x a day and he's always kicking/punching/moving around..i should be feeling him more regularly within the next couple of weeks..or so i hope!


----------



## fides

sara3337 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> I am the same way, Farida - I only feel kicks way down low, and I had an anterior placenta last time around too and it was the same until baby got bigger. Anyway, sorry your DH won't be with you when you move - i can't imagine. :hugs:
> 
> Hi I think I have anterior placenta too, what did the dr tell u? is it going to move? mine is on my left and very low.Click to expand...

it moved on its own a little to the side last time, so it was still sort of in the front, but as your uterus grows it gets bigger than the placenta making more room for kicks to be felt - by months 8-9, i could certainly feel all the kicks to the ribs. :haha: sometimes they move; sometimes not.



Fruitymeli said:


> Hi ladies
> how is everyone today ?
> i bought baby first outfit yesterday :)

 how exciting!



Rota said:


> My life seems to be falling apart around my ears at the moment,relationship issues with OH,family issues,money issues, house issues,baby issues and to top it off work issues again. I will post more later when im not so angry/upset.

:hugs:



smileyfaces said:


> Found out today Im having a BOY! Totally shocked! Was convinced it was a little lady! Xxx

congrats!


----------



## Seity

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> one side of it anyway lol good thing about ikea is you can save up and get for the other side too:haha: tryna make everything nice and homeley we are currently living off sanwiches and microwave food atm as we have no kitchen so no oven or anything:haha:
> 
> Oh no yea course! I remember when I was without my oven for weeks- nightmare:dohh:Click to expand...

Ugh, My oven broke a few years back and because it was a built in I couldn't afford to replace it for a year. It was such a pain not having one. We finally got a good deal online and we installed it ourselves. I was 5 months pregnant at the time, so I had to have my husband help me lift it into place after I wired it up.

Congrats on your boy smileyfaces! I thought I had a girl too. Guess we were both wrong. :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Rota said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Your OH has some serious explaining to do that's for sure...I would be livid if he was asking DD to lie, hiding court documents, and pocketing rent money, much less the terrible time he's been showing your relationship...Maybe it's time for a frank discussion about the state of your relationship?
> 
> And wow, can you find a new job? I know it's not the ideal time to change but I mean these must be nasty people to not let you leave for a little while to get a health check up - can you make up the time if that's the issue? I can't imagine they would hold your and little one's health in such low regard...
> 
> hugs!!
> 
> I honestly thought we were happy,i had my coil removed as we were thinking about trying for another child as we were both working so finances seemed to be ok, the house was coming along and it seemed right. Its the last two,maybe three months that something hasnt been right between us. I sat him down on sunday evening to discuss the issues and it ended up in a 6 hour shouting match:cry: and nothing was achieved or solved. I slept on the sofa last night as i cant be near him at the moment.
> 
> I asked him for MIL phone number as i wanted to talk to her about the visit to nottingham and he has now convieniently lost his mobile phone with her numbers in.
> 
> My work dont care about the workers, all they care about is a,b and c being completed. This is the same place that had me pushing beds at 12 weeks. Ive offered to work later (i do anyways, thats another issue at the moment between me and OH as im working at least 45-60 minutes late each shift,unpaid,to ensure i give my patients the best care i can)Click to expand...

Are these reoccurring issues for you regarding family and money? If so you might find it helpful to see a counselor together - my hubs and I couldn't get past some reoccurring issues and we went to see someone a few times and sometimes it helps to have a mediator type person to talk through with. It might take you a few times to find someone you both like but it is a good option if you are willing.

The MIL issue is tricky - does he feel caught in the middle of that? Are you more upset that she saw them or that he asked her to lie about it? 

Work issue - I would start looking for something else IMO just in case you can find a better work environment. They should be supportive of your health :hugs:

If you want to pm me you can :)


----------



## embo216

Congratulations Smiley! I'm so excited to have brothers, kind of nervous about the play fighting though :lol:


----------



## Rota

<is munching away on broccoli,cauliflower,sweetcorn, brussel sprouts and chicken 




ps, OH has had to work late, was supposed to finish at 5, but the stupid bint who was working the late shift didnt turn up and has turned her phone off so he has now had to work til 9.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats on team blue :D

Rota- big hugs.

Em- thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats on team blue :)


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies thanks for your comments. I am still waiting for hospital to ring me with an ultrasound appointment. I spoke to a Dr too and he said I shouldnt worry even if its Placenta Previa at the time of birth i just have c section and shouldnt worry now.

Thanks for ur support, just love to feel my baby kick :))))


----------



## sara3337

According to skull theory, what do u guys think I am having?


----------



## babydreams85

Sara, looks like a boy I think? Just a guess lol. 

I still feel MOST of my kicks/punches down low and don't have an anterior...I think babies are all still fairly low at this point. He seems to turn around a lot so sometimes I get a few good ones up by my belly button or even into my hips (ouch)...but usually they are right around my underwear line or a touch higher. 

Congrats to all who found out the gender!!!

Rota, sorry to hear about all you're going through and I hope it gets better soon!!! 

Just had my flu and Tdap vaccines today and both arms feel like lead weights lol. My pelvis and hips have also been AWFUL this week. I swear they feel like they are ripping apart. Way worse at night. I wonder if it's actually SPD or just major stretching since this is my first?


----------



## Newt4

Sara I think girl!

I cant wait for tomorrow. Everyone thinks Im having a boy, secretly I would love another girl but a boy would be new and exciting. Here is my lo if anyone wants to guess.

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/export--83844254.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

Today is my scan, and I'm still having a dilemma about whether to find out or not!! I'm so determined to be team yellow, but it's soooo hard when you have the opportunity to know! Argh! Must. Stay. Strong!

:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Do it! Once it's over you'll be glad you stayed yellow! It's been a week for me and I'm glad I didn't :)


----------



## rem_82

I forget who said they didnt have an oven, but i know how you feel, we havent had an oven, or even a real kitchen for 7 months!!! we are refurbing this house, but its coming along nicely and hopefully we have a kitchen soon!!!

rota, the timing for all this emotional chaos is immpeccable, as always!!! I really hope things get better for u!! :hugs:

i had a great day yesterday, and then an awful evening. was trying to watch mrs biggs on tv, and MIL, kept trying to have conversations with OH. She claims to not watch tv and doesnt care that we are trying to watch anything. She is becoming a royal pain in the ass, and i find out she not leaving til tomorrow, and OH has her get her own front door key cut!!! I mean WTF!!! I ended up crying myself to sleep last night cos I cant handle her or her critisism anymore. Just want my space back. To top it, my DS was a nightmare last night and now im exhausted and in a fowl mood!!!!


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! Soooo I thought I'd let you know that we're team :blue: ! 
We were gonna keep it secret from everyone but a few friends know now so I can safely say that it's a boy!!!!! :happydance: 
Been so busy decorating the house now. 
Congrats on all the scans :) 
Hope you're all well x


----------



## yellow11

I'd my 20wk scan yesterday and the baby was lying in the most awkward position ever and refused.to . Budge. So I've to go back in 2 weeks for a rescan. 
It was lying face down arms up beside head one across face like it was sucking a thumb.
And legs crossed. Silly bubba. 
So couldn't check the 4chambers, lungs, abdominal wall, cord insertion and lips. :dohh: 
But everything else was seen clearly and all well. 
Tech poked prodded and wiggled so much I have a bruise now but baby just moved an arm as if to tell use to clear off and lay in position again. 
I'm under instructions to eat chocolate before next scan and drink something cold. Hopefully wake the wee monster up. Lazy baby. Mum says I was the same in the womb. She says shed often freak out as I wouldnt move all day sometimes, guess its comfy in there :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies feeling sick again this morning but i do have my scan today so im not to sure if the sicky feeling is nervs. Had a rough nights sleep last night just hoping my scan will shoe a healthy baba so nervous.

Good luck to any other ladies having there scans:hugs:

Congrats to all those who have found out the gender and to all those that r staying team yellow u deserve medels im far to impatient to wait lol:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Rota said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Your OH has some serious explaining to do that's for sure...I would be livid if he was asking DD to lie, hiding court documents, and pocketing rent money, much less the terrible time he's been showing your relationship...Maybe it's time for a frank discussion about the state of your relationship?
> 
> And wow, can you find a new job? I know it's not the ideal time to change but I mean these must be nasty people to not let you leave for a little while to get a health check up - can you make up the time if that's the issue? I can't imagine they would hold your and little one's health in such low regard...
> 
> hugs!!
> 
> I honestly thought we were happy,i had my coil removed as we were thinking about trying for another child as we were both working so finances seemed to be ok, the house was coming along and it seemed right. Its the last two,maybe three months that something hasnt been right between us. I sat him down on sunday evening to discuss the issues and it ended up in a 6 hour shouting match:cry: and nothing was achieved or solved. I slept on the sofa last night as i cant be near him at the moment.
> 
> I asked him for MIL phone number as i wanted to talk to her about the visit to nottingham and he has now convieniently lost his mobile phone with her numbers in.
> 
> My work dont care about the workers, all they care about is a,b and c being completed. This is the same place that had me pushing beds at 12 weeks. Ive offered to work later (i do anyways, thats another issue at the moment between me and OH as im working at least 45-60 minutes late each shift,unpaid,to ensure i give my patients the best care i can)Click to expand...


Awww sweetheart i cried reading this i just cant believe ure OH and ure work wat u need right now is love and support not this. I really prey it all get sorted hunny. Remember were all here to support u sending many huggs:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Congratulations smiley face :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good luck to all those with scans today:flower: i think baby has moved as feeling kicks much higher up now above my belly button she kicked so hard that my hand jumped before:haha::haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Embo is your rescan today?
Thinking of you.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Embo is your rescan today?
> Thinking of you.

i think it is hun have everything crossed that her lil man is getting better


----------



## future hopes

Hi ladies scan went well and bany is perfect but was really moving around. Anyway there 80% sure its a baby girl but bern told to double check at next scan on 14th feb. Really happy new it was gonna b a girl and ive proved so many people wrong lol:cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

Sorry about misstypes im on my phone lap top still not working:growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> Hi ladies scan went well and bany is perfect but was really moving around. Anyway there 80% sure its a baby girl but bern told to double check at next scan on 14th feb. Really happy new it was gonna b a girl and ive proved so many people wrong lol:cloud9:

yayyyyy another girl to addto the list!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats hun! Glad the scan went well x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks whisper. Been prayer for her and her lil one. Hopeing today brings nothing but good news for them.

Congrats future!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much ladies. Is embo having a scan today. Weve all been preying for her x:hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

Im looking a little bit of advice about buying some clothes for little one, because we are not finding out, everything at the start is going to be white or neutral and then I will get some coloured stuff after he/she is born.

How much do I need to buy for a small baby like with babygros and vests and things like that?

I dont want to buy too much but at the same time I dont want to be having to wash everything within a couple of days.


----------



## Wiggler

As we aren't 100% sure on gender i am getting 8-10x vests and babygrows. I went totally overboard with clothes with my first 2 and its just such a hassle, I probably won't even bother with many proper little outfits til baby is 6ish months old, they are a pain in the bum to change when they get puked/pood on :haha:x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have brought plenty of first size long sleeve vests and some short sleeve. Newborn babygrows, some hats, cardis and snowsuit

0-3 vests, baby grows and body suits, few cardis

I am not a huge one for outfits till they are older really as babygrows so much more comfy x


----------



## Best step mum

Thanks ladies, Im trying to pick up a few bits and pieces each week so that the cost is spread out too. I bought a pack today in Mothercare of 3 sleepsuits, 2 vests, 1 bodysuit, a hat, 2 bibs, and a pair of booties for £10.

I bought it in newborn size becuase I thought that it might be good for when I am in hospital. Im not really a fan of babies dressed like mini adults so I will probably just keep little one in onsies most of the time too until about 6 months and then move onto simple outfits like t shirt and trousers or dresses etc.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 2 stayed in newborn for a few weeks and 0-3 was far to big (they were both fairly small) so I am getting about 10 newborn baby grows, about 15 plain newborn vests and the rest 0-3 x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh baby hats! I looove baby hats, I had quite an obsession when Bethany was smaller, unfortunately she got into a habit of throwing them off about the same time I moved her to a back carry with my carrier so most dissapeared :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always lose baby socks and hats haha x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not using baby socks again after what happened to poor Bethany :cry: I always made sure they weren't tight and rolled down a bit so they didn't dig and she ended up with a big purple line on the back of her leg, its now a MASSIVE scar! Tights all the way! :)


----------



## babydreams85

What are babygrows? Just like onesies and one piece sleepers? If so most of what I have are those, just a few cute 'real' outfits.


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> I'm not using baby socks again after what happened to poor Bethany :cry: I always made sure they weren't tight and rolled down a bit so they didn't dig and she ended up with a big purple line on the back of her leg, its now a MASSIVE scar! Tights all the way! :)

Oh no, ouch! Poor baby girl!


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think it hurt her, it just looked awful :( Its barely noticeable now but I feel awful :( Even though the socks weren't tight it was probably because she has such chunky legs. She still does now :rofl: 

This is a babygrow 
https://ourbaby2b.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Next-White-Baby-Grows.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I don't think it hurt her, it just looked awful :( Its barely noticeable now but I feel awful :( Even though the socks weren't tight it was probably because she has such chunky legs. She still does now :rofl:
> 
> This is a babygrow
> https://ourbaby2b.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Next-White-Baby-Grows.jpg

we used to have to cut my neices socks at the top as she had such chubby little legs right up until she was 2:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha Aww bless! I think I might cry when she loses her leg chubb, its so adorable. Makes it a pain in the bum to find trousers that fit but sooo cute!

I might do the same with socks, cut the elastic so they can't dig. x x x


----------



## babydreams85

Aww my younger sister was that way. She had the chubbiest legs I have ever seen lol. Then she lost it all at 3 years and was stick skinny until she was 12-13. I love the chubby legs!!


----------



## babydreams85

Just thought I'd post a bump pic...feet are definitely gone now lol. I am feeling so huge for 20 weeks, but at least beany is a healthy big boy! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump hun :cloud9: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

beautiful bump hun totaly jealouse of the lack of stretch marks:haha:


----------



## Newt4

Team Pink!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wahey :D How do you feel??


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> beautiful bump hun totaly jealouse of the lack of stretch marks:haha:

Oh no they are there LOL...just can't really see them without the flash! :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Newt4 said:


> Team Pink!!!

Congrats on team pink!! :happydance:


----------



## Newt4

Very happy but we had a abnormality (choroid plexus cysts) so very worried too.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheeee!!! Officially team yellow!!! :happydance: So proud of myself for not peeking! Haha!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Are you going to have another scan? see consultant? hope your ok xxx

My midwife phoned me to say she was moving to London :S so now I dont know who my midwife is!


----------



## Newt4

We get a level two ultra sound to look for other markers for trisomy 18 but because my NT test were so good they think the possibility of trisomy 18 is very very low.


----------



## tntrying22

Newt - thinking good thoughts for you.

Had our scan this morning! Tech said everything looked good and he is in fact, still a boy :) He's quite fond of holding his hands up near his face - has done so in all scans.

Oh and I've put on 7lbs! - so still -1 from my starting point but gonna have to cut back on the chocolate!


----------



## Nixilix

Yay mrsswaffer!!! It was tempting tho haha!!!! Any thoughts tho?


----------



## ayclobes

I did not have a NT scan at all, and he's perfect! I'm not worried, but im so tired of people posting stuff about friends who babies were born sleeping..i understand its tough..but as a soon to be mom who's had over 3 mc's and 1 mmc..i don't want to see that or read that topic


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> We get a level two ultra sound to look for other markers for trisomy 18 but because my NT test were so good they think the possibility of trisomy 18 is very very low.

hope everything is ok hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Can't stop thinking of embo and her lil man really hope she gets some good news and her lil mans getting better


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nixilix said:


> Yay mrsswaffer!!! It was tempting tho haha!!!! Any thoughts tho?

I've always been convinced it's a boy. We have a photo from today that shows a bit of the cord and everyone I've shown thinks it's a little willy! But there are no balls underneath it, and it's too high up in the abdomen. :p


----------



## fides

vegan, congrats on the blue bump! another yellow changing colors... :haha: fun!

future and newt4, congrats on the girls!

best step, you can always get 1-2 items of each gender just so you have something pink or blue on hand (that's what we did last time).

mrsswaffer, :thumbup: well done on staying yellow!! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Hello everyone! Finally back from the hospital, my little man has made such a great recovery- he was spinning around and bouncing about which compared to last time is a huge difference! Mummy's blood worked a treat :)

One more thing to get over and that's that within 3-4 weeks of the transfusion they said if his brain has had lasting brain damage or hasn't grown properly they should be able to tell. Back in 2 weeks to check on his little brain, he's such a fighter though I'm sure it'll be fine :D


----------



## embo216

Has future been on yet about how her scan went??


----------



## Newt4

Embo so happy your little guy is pulling through :)


----------



## Kitty_love

Embo - So glad to hear your update!!! He sure is a little fighter. Congrats on the great news!


----------



## Seity

Future's post is like 6 pages back. I had to hunt for it. She's having a girl!!

Embo!!! Super congrats on your little fighter. Way to stay positive through this. I'll keep sending the good vibes for his next checkup!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Super glad your lil fighter is doing better embo.


----------



## babydreams85

Great news Embo!!


----------



## Angelinheaven

hey ladies, i am having troubled nights. I get up at 3 am every single night and wont go back to sleep. is this normal? anyone experiencing this?


----------



## SweetPea0903

16 more hours and counting! :D


----------



## tntrying22

Angelinheaven said:


> hey ladies, i am having troubled nights. I get up at 3 am every single night and wont go back to sleep. is this normal? anyone experiencing this?

Yep. I wake up around 4ish and then toss and turn until the alarm goes off.

Yay Embo - thinking good thoughts for your next visit

Mrswaffer nicely done although I don't know how you are doing it!


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news Embo!!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Farida_2013

embo216 said:


> Hello everyone! Finally back from the hospital, my little man has made such a great recovery- he was spinning around and bouncing about which compared to last time is a huge difference! Mummy's blood worked a treat :)
> 
> One more thing to get over and that's that within 3-4 weeks of the transfusion they said if his brain has had lasting brain damage or hasn't grown properly they should be able to tell. Back in 2 weeks to check on his little brain, he's such a fighter though I'm sure it'll be fine :D

Oh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Embooooo and your little one! What a fighter!!! I have been thinking of you I am sooo happy!!! Oh I hope it goes well from now on for you! Well done you saved your buba's life! :happydance:



Angelinheaven said:


> hey ladies, i am having troubled nights. I get up at 3 am every single night and wont go back to sleep. is this normal? anyone experiencing this?

Oh God yes, every night for the past week I have been awake after 2 to 3 hours of sleeping and can't go back to sleep :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooohooo great news to wake to so happy for you embo xxx:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

So glad embo!


----------



## MileyMamma

That's great news embo :) so happy to hear he is doing well.

Got my 20 week scan today girls, really nervous!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Fantastic news Embo - I will carry on thinking positive thoughts for your little boy....well done though super Mummy!!! :flower:


----------



## embo216

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and kind words, you ladies are great :cloud9:


----------



## yellow11

:That's great news embo. You've a proper little fighter in there :bodyb:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was so pleased to read your update Emily xx What a little fighter you have xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

embo216 said:


> Hello everyone! Finally back from the hospital, my little man has made such a great recovery- he was spinning around and bouncing about which compared to last time is a huge difference! Mummy's blood worked a treat :)
> 
> One more thing to get over and that's that within 3-4 weeks of the transfusion they said if his brain has had lasting brain damage or hasn't grown properly they should be able to tell. Back in 2 weeks to check on his little brain, he's such a fighter though I'm sure it'll be fine :D

great news hun ! glad hes doing so well !:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fruitymeli

21 Weeks :kiss:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 21 weeks xx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 21 weeks!

Feeling good today apart from the pelvis, Dylan woke me at 4.30am and I'm not in zombie mode :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Happy 21 weeks!
> 
> Feeling good today apart from the pelvis, Dylan woke me at 4.30am and I'm not in zombie mode :happydance:

eeek 4.30am! I thought Lily being up at 5.30 every morning was bad enough :haha: 

When will you get your crutches hun? Can't to behind how hard that must be :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea my little monster is a very early riser, 4.30 is rare now though, its normally 5am, used to be 3.30-4am :O

Got physio on the 23rd, they will try to give me that rubbish belt, but I have had it before and its useless, I won't be leaving without crutches, being able to get out and about again will be amazing! I also have to talk to the physio about what will happen after the baby is born, my SPD doesn't go away, just get a bit more manageable when I am not pregnant so I will be pushing for something more serious than physio.


----------



## Best step mum

I was having problems getting back to sleep in the middle of the night, but I have started pregnancy yoga and it seems to be doing the trick with teaching me how to relax and then fall back to sleep. 
I have found though that any of the exercises that the instructor says should calm and relax the baby seems to make him/her leap about even more, so nice to feel the movements though.

23 weeks on sunday! I can believe how much time is starting to fly in. Names are pretty much chosen for either a boy or a girl so we just have to wait until February to fins out which one we are going to be using!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

every friday i get nervose lol as its almost monday what means another week closer to due date:haha:


----------



## ayclobes

I think lil man has been resting on my bladder..that or hes super low!


----------



## MileyMamma

Had our scan today, all is well with little Florence, but shes a little small but developing correct for the number of weeks she is, have a growth scan booked for november when I turn 28 weeks. Has anyone else had babies measurments all being fine apart from the tummy measuring up small? cant help but feel a little concerned, anyways here are a couple of pictures..
 



Attached Files:







20week.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









20weekscan.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woke up from a nap craving chinnese so been naughty and orderd but taking soooooo long:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> Had our scan today, all is well with little Florence, but shes a little small but developing correct for the number of weeks she is, have a growth scan booked for november when I turn 28 weeks. Has anyone else had babies measurments all being fine apart from the tummy measuring up small? cant help but feel a little concerned, anyways here are a couple of pictures..

awwww shes beautiful:cloud9: Lena has had so many times where shes been measuring smaller but catches up again at the next scan


----------



## Nixilix

Had mw today. Have been referred to a consultant urgently for my back and hip pain. I had SPD with phoebe but it wasn't this bad this early. It's awful. My pelvis is tilted on one side which causes the back and hip pain. Throw in the SPD and I'm actually broken!! Hope he appt comes soon!


----------



## MileyMamma

Thankyou :) hopefully she catches up too :) I am craving curry so ordering one :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

MM- yes measured small with both my eldest children. I was told to expect a small baby but my son was 7lb and DD was 6lb 15oz xx


----------



## embo216

Still no word from Future hopes with how her scan went :( Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

My DD was always measuring 5cm under her dates and came out at a healthy 6.13, I take bipolar medication and the consultant said that could be whats making her a bit smaller than she should be but all her organs are working perfectly so I am hoping that she is just a little person!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hope all is ok Future xx


----------



## MileyMamma

I am looking for Futures updates soon, will keep checking


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Are you of a small frame/build anyway MM? My baby measured under at the 14week scan and back a week at the 20week scan but they kept my dates the same and just said its because I am a small build anyway x


----------



## Nixilix

I thought future did update?? Her scan was good?!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Still no word from Future hopes with how her scan went :( Thinking of you hun :hugs:

she posted yesterday that all is fine and baby is a girly


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> Hi ladies scan went well and bany is perfect but was really moving around. Anyway there 80% sure its a baby girl but bern told to double check at next scan on 14th feb. Really happy new it was gonna b a girl and ive proved so many people wrong lol:cloud9:

here is her uodate


----------



## embo216

oooh thanks so much! I must have missed her update!


----------



## MileyMamma

Me too I'm a bad post reader! Another pink for feb!


----------



## fides

embo, so happy for you and baby!


----------



## babydreams85

So many Feb girls! Wow! 

I'm so tired today, whoever mentioned not sleeping I am definitely having that issue too. My back kills me in every position, then I have to get up to pee 10 times. I basically just toss and turn. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well today!


----------



## rem_82

Embo, so happy he's doing well!!! knew he was a fighter!!!!

congrats on new gender scans!!! 

cant believe how badley some people are suffering from SPD or whatever its called!!! I hate it, had it with DS but so far nothing this time..we will see!!

My sleep is always disturbed cos my DS is a brat and keeps climbing in our bed!!! but i keep faling asleep in the afternoon for like 2 hours!! Also, i keep having these nightmares about going into labour early and all the weather problems that are likely to cause problems, ie SNOW!!!! Due u think I'm worried about labour as i know what to expect??? Anyone else having nightmares about it?


----------



## Angelinheaven

where did my posts go? i posted early morning and now it vanished!!!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

MileyMamma said:


> Had our scan today, all is well with little Florence, but shes a little small but developing correct for the number of weeks she is, have a growth scan booked for november when I turn 28 weeks. Has anyone else had babies measurments all being fine apart from the tummy measuring up small? cant help but feel a little concerned, anyways here are a couple of pictures..

i had small growth scans with my daughter she was 5 pound 15 born . You would never guess though she crawled from 6 months and started to stand to now lol


----------



## Fruitymeli

babydreams85 said:


> So many Feb girls! Wow!
> 
> I'm so tired today, whoever mentioned not sleeping I am definitely having that issue too. My back kills me in every position, then I have to get up to pee 10 times. I basically just toss and turn.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling well today!

im the same way at night nothing is comfy


----------



## PerpetualMama

mileymama, yes my LO is measuring a little small. She was a few days behind a my 9 week scan and even more behind now. I just expect Anneliese to come later than her Valentie's day due date (all my kids were between 6 and 15 days past my due date) so even though I am 21 w +1, I am only considering myself halfway there. I just hope she comes in February!

Embo, I have been thinking about you and praying for you and your litle boy. I am thrilled to see he seemsto be bouncing back! I will continue to keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

We are team :pink:

So excited!:cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww congrats Sweetpea...that is what you were hoping for, right? Another Feb girl!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats sweet pea.


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies hope were all well. So its 02:15 and i cant sleep havents slept properly for about a wk now and its so anoying. My pelvis and back r really starting to play up now and im feeling sick alot, which im so surprised because with my 9 yr old DD i got no sickness at all only suffered it with my boys so its really strange im getting all the boy symptoms but its a girl. :wacko:

My next scan will b a growth scan at 26 wks its on 14th november. Ill b javing tons of growth scans cuz im on bipoler meds seizure meds and anti rejection meds which can all male baby small:wacko:

Embo hun im sooooooooooooo made up for u wat fantastic wonerfull news and wat a little fighter:hugs:

Im gonna have to get them to check the sex again on 14th nov they r 80% sure its a girl but theres still that 20% chance they were wrong. Ive read boys can hide there bits lol. Wont b: buying anything till i know for sure xxx:hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

babydreams85 said:


> Aww congrats Sweetpea...that is what you were hoping for, right? Another Feb girl!!!

Yes we were. :)
I was convinced it was a boy though. lol.


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, I'm joining the rubbish sleep gang! I did a 13 hour shift on the ward yesterday and last night couldn't sleep afterwards because my hips were killing! I'm on another 13 hour shift today too so I expect tonight will be the same. Thank goodness for X Factor tonight! x


----------



## Nixilix

I wake every hour when I need to turn over. Then when I wake I need to wee! Never had this issue so early on with DD. and she bloody sleeps through too!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Finger crossed, I'm not having any sleeping problems just yet! Baby doesn't even wake me with kicks, so I think I'm a sound sleeper. :)


----------



## yellow11

I've been a member of the bad sleep gang for weeks :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hubby felt baba kick for the first time last night, she normaly stops after he puts his hand there but she allowed him to feel this time:cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Sweetpea congrats on your girlie!! 

Whisper that first sharing of the kicks is such a special moment :cloud9: 

My 2 still get up and moan occasionally, plus theres a very very annoying drip somewhere when it rains and it's doing my head in


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we have that drip noise coming from the gutter, it irritates me so much!

How are you all today?


----------



## embo216

I just had a hugeee tesco delivery so I'm very happy :D I have my old university friend coming up today for some lunch and see the kiddos so will be good to catch up, how are you? You have any plans? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw food shopping day is my fave day LOL love having food in!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i hate food shopping not good with crowds :haha: i miss being able to have shopping deliverd:haha:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I've been having trouble sleeping too... Can't seem to get comfy...

Hey does anyone know, if you have an Anterior Placenta, does that effect your labor in any way? At this point, can it move from anterior to posterior, or is it embedded anterior for good? Also, can you get a decent 3d ultrasound image with an anterior placenta?


----------



## future hopes

just started feeling more movments now. and its so exciting cud feel little on moving around last night. feel like ive had to wait ages this time to feel movments i thought my placenta wud b at the front and that was the reason but its not its at the back. baby measuring dead on at the moment but ive been told so many times that baby will prob b only small cuz of all my meds im on. cant wait till i start having my growth scans. they want me to have one on the 14th nov then ill be having one every 3 weeks from then. will have my gtt at 26 weeks and the dreaded steroids jabs to mature babas lungs at 27 18 weeks ive hurd they sting like a bitch so not looking forward to it much:wacko:

but i know its for the babies sake and if she was to come a few wks early at least she will hav more of a chance with those steroids. :thumbup:

so im back on my laptop now:happydance: and im gonna share some piccys of bubba and my bump which seems to of stoped growing:wacko: im so much smaller this time than i was with my other pregnancys i thought i was gonna b huge cuz i kinda got big quick then stopt.:wacko:
im 20+4 be 21 weeks on tuesday:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20+2 scan and 20+4 bump 004.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









20+2 scan and 20+4 bump 005.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## future hopes

sorry misss type that was suppose to say 27 28 weeks for the steroid jabs:dohh:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> just started feeling more movments now. and its so exciting cud feel little on moving around last night. feel like ive had to wait ages this time to feel movments i thought my placenta wud b at the front and that was the reason but its not its at the back. baby measuring dead on at the moment but ive been told so many times that baby will prob b only small cuz of all my meds im on. cant wait till i start having my growth scans. they want me to have one on the 14th nov then ill be having one every 3 weeks from then. will have my gtt at 26 weeks and the dreaded steroids jabs to mature babas lungs at 27 18 weeks ive hurd they sting like a bitch so not looking forward to it much:wacko:
> 
> but i know its for the babies sake and if she was to come a few wks early at least she will hav more of a chance with those steroids. :thumbup:
> 
> so im back on my laptop now:happydance: and im gonna share some piccys of bubba and my bump which seems to of stoped growing:wacko: im so much smaller this time than i was with my other pregnancys i thought i was gonna b huge cuz i kinda got big quick then stopt.:wacko:
> View attachment 490459
> im 20+4 be 21 weeks on tuesday:happydance:

Beautiful bump Hun! What meds do they think will make baby small as I had my scan yesterday and baby is measuring up small so need growth scan too, consultant said it because if bipolar meds, apart from that she's all healthy and developing at the right amount of weeks as she should be xx


----------



## future hopes

Hello hunny awww i didnt know the bipoler meds effected the growth to:wacko: im on anti seizure meds and meds called anti rejection meds they bassicly stop my body rejecting my new liver all these can effect the babys growth and can also cause baby to come early. thats why i have to have the steroid jabs to mature her lungs at 27 28 weeks. im also at high risk of developing pre eclampsia and even gest diabeties so got to have a glucose intolerence test at 26 weeks. my blood presure was high last time i saw my consultant and they were a little concerned but its ok now as far as i know. i thinki pre eclampsia can start at any time but i think its more common after 30 weeks. i was also told ill be lucky if i make it to 27 weeks which is really scerey. im preying with all my heart that she stays put till the very earliest 35 weeks just want her to be healthy even if she is little. its so worrying hun. i c my high risk consultant on wednesday then im up birmingham at the end of the month to c my liver specelists so its a crazy busy month lol. how r u?:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

oh yeah im on bipoler meds to:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You have chosen a name future- cute :D


----------



## embo216

Aww Future I have a Lily, She's Lily rose though :)


----------



## babydreams85

Love the name Lily!! My cats name lol! Congrats Future!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







5053120262488.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Newt4

Hey does anyone know said:

> I would like to know this too. My girly is using it a as a pillow.


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:

Aww how wonderful:cloud9: I have a furry white all in one suit that all my babies go home from hospital in, 3rd time this time :happydance:


----------



## embo216

For all the anterior placenta questions, This is my 3rd anteria placenta pregnancy and Ive had wonderful labours and never had any problems with my placenta coming away.

I don't think at this point it would move a lot, might be wrong there though but mine never have. I had 4d scans at 27 weeks with my 2 babies and will again and Ive always had great scans and very clean, I'm quite overweight as well as having anteria placentas too :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:
> 
> Aww how wonderful:cloud9: I have a furry white all in one suit that all my babies go home from hospital in, 3rd time this time :happydance:Click to expand...

awwwww IF we have any more i would love to do the same thing .im dying to start buying ourselfs but we are very short on cash atm that and mum will not let me buy lol i said i want to get some dummies her reply "oh no you dont ive got them" lol think it will just be nappies and tights i buy:haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:
> 
> Aww how wonderful:cloud9: I have a furry white all in one suit that all my babies go home from hospital in, 3rd time this time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww IF we have any more i would love to do the same thing .im dying to start buying ourselfs but we are very short on cash atm that and mum will not let me buy lol i said i want to get some dummies her reply "oh no you dont ive got them" lol think it will just be nappies and tights i buy:haha:Click to expand...

aww your mum sounds lovely bet she's so excited!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:
> 
> Aww how wonderful:cloud9: I have a furry white all in one suit that all my babies go home from hospital in, 3rd time this time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww IF we have any more i would love to do the same thing .im dying to start buying ourselfs but we are very short on cash atm that and mum will not let me buy lol i said i want to get some dummies her reply "oh no you dont ive got them" lol think it will just be nappies and tights i buy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aww your mum sounds lovely bet she's so excited!Click to expand...

both mum and dad are :haha: there spare room is like a baby shop dad said with all bits they have collected and theyare spending over £1000 on 28th december to bring it all over to us as we do not drive so dads renting a 4x4 to bring it plus hotel etc:haha::cloud9:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:
> 
> Aww how wonderful:cloud9: I have a furry white all in one suit that all my babies go home from hospital in, 3rd time this time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww IF we have any more i would love to do the same thing .im dying to start buying ourselfs but we are very short on cash atm that and mum will not let me buy lol i said i want to get some dummies her reply "oh no you dont ive got them" lol think it will just be nappies and tights i buy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aww your mum sounds lovely bet she's so excited!Click to expand...
> 
> both mum and dad are :haha: there spare room is like a baby shop dad said with all bits they have collected and theyare spending over £1000 on 28th december to bring it all over to us as we do not drive so dads renting a 4x4 to bring it plus hotel etc:haha::cloud9:Click to expand...

Eeek this kind of thing makes me so happy! Is your little one the first granchild? Will you ever be back in the UK for good?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my goodness my parents are really spoiling the baba already , us ourself havent got anything yet but they seem to end up buying something for her everyday lol today they got her this lil snow suit:cloud9:
> 
> Aww how wonderful:cloud9: I have a furry white all in one suit that all my babies go home from hospital in, 3rd time this time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww IF we have any more i would love to do the same thing .im dying to start buying ourselfs but we are very short on cash atm that and mum will not let me buy lol i said i want to get some dummies her reply "oh no you dont ive got them" lol think it will just be nappies and tights i buy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aww your mum sounds lovely bet she's so excited!Click to expand...
> 
> both mum and dad are :haha: there spare room is like a baby shop dad said with all bits they have collected and theyare spending over £1000 on 28th december to bring it all over to us as we do not drive so dads renting a 4x4 to bring it plus hotel etc:haha::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek this kind of thing makes me so happy! Is your little one the first granchild? Will you ever be back in the UK for good?Click to expand...

yep she will be the first grandchild, i cant see it alough i have said to hubby i dont want to permanantly stay in germany, but hes very close tohis mum and she lives alone so he panics if he cant get hold of her and needs to be with her (he suffers anxiety ever since his dad died when was 6) we did look into moving to cornwall in the future so who knows what the future holds we are going to visit with baba at least twice next year for a few days each timeand i may try and go alone in octiber or so alone with her for a week


----------



## Seity

My husband's parents spoiled our first, we didn't really buy anything other than diapers and wipes. My husband is an only child, so he was their first (and we intended for him to be their only) grandchild.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seity said:


> My husband's parents spoiled our first, we didn't really buy anything other than diapers and wipes. My husband is an only child, so he was their first (and we intended for him to be their only) grandchild.

they would of had at least 1grandchild by nowbut my older sister like me has fertility problems and had 6 miscarriages or wasit 7 :wacko: i think 7 actualy, so are both over the moon for me to get this far :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

This will be my mums 4th grandchild, my dads erm.... millionth or so :haha: and OH's parents... well lets not speak of them :rofl: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ aw that's lovely xx

I have anterior too and never had a problem in labour, both were straight forward and quick!

We are sorted for newborn sleepsuits, need a few more vests and some nice knitted cardis as it will be chilly. x

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This will be my mums 6th grandchild but all are treated fairly, my mums pretty amazing. 

on OH's side it will be 3rd x


----------



## babydreams85

This baby is my mom's first, my dad's "real" first (although he is remarried and his wife--who I refuse to call my stepmom since they got married when I was in my mid 20s lol-- has 6 grandchildren already), and for my DH's parents this is their 2nd (his sister has one little girl).

My mom is already spoiling him like crazy!!!! LOL She is the most excited of anyone!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Anterior placenta doesnt pose any issues with labour at all. 

Re. 4D scans and anterior placenta, my friend works for babybond and the position of the placenta doesnt make a difference with the images, the amount of fluid is the key factor and especially the amount of fluid in front of the baby's face. With a 4D scan the baby can just as easily snuggle their face into a posterior placenta too!


----------



## babydreams85

AmeliePoulain said:


> Anterior placenta doesnt pose any issues with labour at all.
> 
> Re. 4D scans and anterior placenta, my friend works for babybond and the position of the placenta doesnt make a difference with the images, the amount of fluid is the key factor and especially the amount of fluid in front of the baby's face. With a 4D scan the baby can just as easily snuggle their face into a posterior placenta too!

This is true, mine is not anterior and at our 4d gender scan (15 weeks) he was pushing his face into the placenta for most of it. We barely got a shot of his face lol. My placenta is at the top of my uterus. 

That's why his little face looks so alien lol...you can see the placenta up on the left:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Embo, any tips to do before the scan? I heard drinking clear fluids a week or so before helps?


----------



## babydreams85

Our sonographer said to drink a TON of water the whole week before, and especially the day before and day of the scan. She said the more dehydrated you are, the harder it is to get good images and the less they can move around in there.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

babydreams85 said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Anterior placenta doesnt pose any issues with labour at all.
> 
> Re. 4D scans and anterior placenta, my friend works for babybond and the position of the placenta doesnt make a difference with the images, the amount of fluid is the key factor and especially the amount of fluid in front of the baby's face. With a 4D scan the baby can just as easily snuggle their face into a posterior placenta too!
> 
> This is true, mine is not anterior and at our 4d gender scan (15 weeks) he was pushing his face into the placenta for most of it. We barely got a shot of his face lol. My placenta is at the top of my uterus.
> 
> That's why his little face looks so alien lol...you can see the placenta up on the left:
> View attachment 490759Click to expand...

Interesting to compare - my 4D pic is from 16 weeks and I have a lowish anterior placenta but baby was facing my back so we got a clear image of her face!

Awkward little things these children.....from the word go :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This was our 3d scan of our princess, its a pic of a pic and a bit clearer in RL but I was pleased with it xx
 



Attached Files:







253120_344859772272729_89435205_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> This was our 3d scan of our princess, its a pic of a pic and a bit clearer in RL but I was pleased with it xx

So cute!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> This was our 3d scan of our princess, its a pic of a pic and a bit clearer in RL but I was pleased with it xx

sooooo cute i cant wait to see what our lil lady looks like at our 3d scan hope she behaves and lets us get some good pics:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got blood tests (non preg related) on monday and dreading it as they realy hurt my arm last time as they couldnt get a good vein, does anyone know how to make the veins more visable and better so they dont have to stick me like 50 times?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It was much clearer on the video. She is the spitting image of DD lol x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> ive got blood tests (non preg related) on monday and dreading it as they realy hurt my arm last time as they couldnt get a good vein, does anyone know how to make the veins more visable and better so they dont have to stick me like 50 times?

Maybe wear an extra layer of clothes so you are a bit warm or go for a brisk walk before?


----------



## babydreams85

AmeliePoulain said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Anterior placenta doesnt pose any issues with labour at all.
> 
> Re. 4D scans and anterior placenta, my friend works for babybond and the position of the placenta doesnt make a difference with the images, the amount of fluid is the key factor and especially the amount of fluid in front of the baby's face. With a 4D scan the baby can just as easily snuggle their face into a posterior placenta too!
> 
> This is true, mine is not anterior and at our 4d gender scan (15 weeks) he was pushing his face into the placenta for most of it. We barely got a shot of his face lol. My placenta is at the top of my uterus.
> 
> That's why his little face looks so alien lol...you can see the placenta up on the left:
> View attachment 490759
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to compare - my 4D pic is from 16 weeks and I have a lowish anterior placenta but baby was facing my back so we got a clear image of her face!
> 
> Awkward little things these children.....from the word go :haha:Click to expand...

Lol definitely! You just never know! Ours are completely opposite I can see because here is a shot of him in the exact same position as your little girl (but he is facing my front):

He was so still and easy to get photos of at my 12 week scan, moving a little more at 15 weeks (but still pretty easy), and at 19 weeks he was moving so much she had trouble getting most of the measurements. Thankfully she was able to get a picture of everything she needed, but he was NOT cooperating lol. I have heard though that at a later 4d scan (28-32 weeks) they are much easier to get a good picture of, because they are bigger and can't do as much escaping the camera lol :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> ive got blood tests (non preg related) on monday and dreading it as they realy hurt my arm last time as they couldnt get a good vein, does anyone know how to make the veins more visable and better so they dont have to stick me like 50 times?

Drinking lots before blood tests helps and clench fists x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies jiust wanted to try get them a bit better so they dont need to use the big syringe like they did last time my arm was tingling for weeks:haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> ive got blood tests (non preg related) on monday and dreading it as they realy hurt my arm last time as they couldnt get a good vein, does anyone know how to make the veins more visable and better so they dont have to stick me like 50 times?

Drink lots of water.
I have pain in the a veins so a lot of times I just have them take it from my hand.
A little more painful but it beats being stuck 1000 times.


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper I have DEEP veins that roll and I always end up getting stuck about 10 times before they actually find the vein. :( PUMP your fists for at least 30 minutes before, drink lots of water, and you can also flick and rub the inside of your elbow (where they generally get the blood from) to cause the veins to rise.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

When it is cold and I have to get blood out of my fingers to test my sugar levels I wave my arm around manically for a while and it seems to help :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Blue eyes 81 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ive got blood tests (non preg related) on monday and dreading it as they realy hurt my arm last time as they couldnt get a good vein, does anyone know how to make the veins more visable and better so they dont have to stick me like 50 times?
> 
> Drink lots of water.
> I have pain in the a veins so a lot of times I just have them take it from my hand.
> A little more painful but it beats being stuck 1000 times.Click to expand...

When I was in the hospital for my D&C in February they had to finally get an IV on the underside of my forearm. It hurt something awful but they had no choice as they tried both arms and both hands and got nothing. :growlmad: Hoping and praying that when I go into labor they are able to find one fairly quickly! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Midnight_Fairy said:


> This will be my mums 6th grandchild but all are treated fairly, my mums pretty amazing.
> 
> on OH's side it will be 3rd x

This is #7 for my parents and they live on the other side of the country, so less of a big deal. They've only seen my son #1 once, other than the few pictures I've mailed.


----------



## future hopes

Drinking alot of water helps with bloodtests. I have to have them all the time because of my new liver and u wud think id b use to them by now but i still hate havibg them done:wacko:

Loving the scan pics :hugs:

Me and OH watched the film what to expect wen ure expecting today and it was really funny and good id deffo recomend it. I got tearfull in parts darn hormones lol:dohh:

I had a anteria placenta with our son and it dont cause problems with labour but can cushion babys movments. I thought i had one this time cuz ive only just started feeling propper movments and there still not that strong yet but r deffo getting more frequent my placenta is at the back this time which comp shocked me because i really thought i had a anteria one again:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

Yeah we have a name weve had it for ages since i was pregnant with our son c if he was a girl he wud of been called lilly but he was a boy. Glad im having a girl this time cuz i just love the name lilly-may we hav a boys name also just incase the sex changes at my next scan lol:wacko:


----------



## tntrying22

Mine's anterior too and they said no issue unless it was covering your cervix and in that case they'd have to do a c-section. Mine's not. 

I have tricky veins too and they do it from my hand with a butterfly needle - do drink lots of water so it flows better and you can also run your hand under warm water for a minute or so to get it going. They had to do that to me.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks for the advise ladies will give it all a try:flower:


----------



## ayclobes

I had my glucose test this past thursday and i failed all 3 bloodtests (it was the 2hr fasting one)...so lucky me i get to start poking my finger 4x a day and doing the ketostix 2x a week. I see a dietician tomorrow..so she'll be putting me on a diet to follow..and if the diet fails to work (i have pcos and am insulin resistant before i got pregnant with lil man) i'll have to start injecting insulin and if that happens then i'll have to start seeing an OB and NOT my MW anymore ughhhh


----------



## Blue eyes 81

21 wks today and 20 wk scan tomorrow. Eeeee, so excited!
Oh and we are just about to get ready to go to an awesome
baby consignment sale. Hope I find lots of goodies.

Happy 21 wks tn.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

ayclobes said:


> I had my glucose test this past thursday and i failed all 3 bloodtests (it was the 2hr fasting one)...so lucky me i get to start poking my finger 4x a day and doing the ketostix 2x a week. I see a dietician tomorrow..so she'll be putting me on a diet to follow..and if the diet fails to work (i have pcos and am insulin resistant before i got pregnant with lil man) i'll have to start injecting insulin and if that happens then i'll have to start seeing an OB and NOT my MW anymore ughhhh

:hugs:
With all my swelling and symptoms I worry I will fail my tests too.
I also have insulin resistant PCOS.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi everyone xxx

We have fallen in love with a name but not sure what other people will think. Do you think it matters??? Starting to not care what others think lol

Hope your all ok? No bad pregnancy symptoms today other than greasy skin/hair ick xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi everyone xxx
> 
> We have fallen in love with a name but not sure what other people will think. Do you think it matters??? Starting to not care what others think lol
> 
> Hope your all ok? No bad pregnancy symptoms today other than greasy skin/hair ick xx

i think as long as you both love it who cares what anyone thinks,i know a few people who don'tlike the name that we have chosen but tuff tittys shes our baba:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think you have chosen a lovely name :)


----------



## Nixilix

I just wish I could chose a name haha!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I think you have chosen a lovely name :)

thank you i had to have victoria no matter what name as was my twin sisters name:cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi everyone xxx
> 
> We have fallen in love with a name but not sure what other people will think. Do you think it matters??? Starting to not care what others think lol
> 
> Hope your all ok? No bad pregnancy symptoms today other than greasy skin/hair ick xx

I don't think it matters what anyone else thinks at all, as long as you love it then :thumbup:

My hair is mega greasy at the moment:growlmad: 

Em PM your name choice pleaseeee


----------



## tntrying22

Anyone else having dry skin?? Looks like I've had a horrid sunburn on my forehead and now peeling sheesh. Slathering cocoa butter lotion as that seems to be the only thing helping...

Today's treat - vanilla ice cream with strawberries and little hot fudge YUM.

Yay 21 wks! We are getting closer and closer to V-days!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My skin is just awful atm x


----------



## MileyMamma

Can't wait to get to V day! Not long now ladies!!


----------



## embo216

My hands have been awfully dry :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

V day today! I miss being on the list! Can I go back on the list? lol

I added a bump picture for 24 weeks. Im so big lol


----------



## Beckzter

My face is really greasy and I keep having breakouts!

Hope everyone is well :)

Embo - so pleased to hear that your little guy is fighting, let's hope he keeps getting stronger :thumbup:

I've sleeping appallingly now for the past week, I'm so exhausted. I will go to bed sleep for an hour then wake up, turn over be in pain, uncomfortable then get up for a wee then back in bed, awake for a while tossing and turning trying to get comfy then back to sleep for an hour.

I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow, so excited but feeling a little nervous, hoping little Peanut is co-operating.


----------



## embo216

Beckzter said:


> My face is really greasy and I keep having breakouts!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Embo - so pleased to hear that your little guy is fighting, let's hope he keeps getting stronger :thumbup:
> 
> I've sleeping appallingly now for the past week, I'm so exhausted. I will go to bed sleep for an hour then wake up, turn over be in pain, uncomfortable then get up for a wee then back in bed, awake for a while tossing and turning trying to get comfy then back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow, so excited but feeling a little nervous, hoping little Peanut is co-operating.

Thank you hun:hugs: Are you finding out if Peanut is a little lady or lad?


----------



## gflady

My skin's same as usual - dry.

Starting to feel full really easily now, guess my stomach space is shrinking!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Has anyone else still got, or suddenly developed very sensitive nipples?

My nips were fine through my previous pregnancy and this pregnancy fine until about a week ago, now they are sore and itchy and irritating :growlmad:

They are permanently perky because of bfing my daughter for so long, I dont think that helps!


----------



## MileyMamma

Yes to the nipples! They seem to be going through faxes! One day they are ok next they are stupidly sore and sensitive!


----------



## embo216

OMG my nipples have been SO sore all through this pregnancy, seriously if one of the kids catches them or something I could quite easily cry with how sore they are :(


----------



## Beckzter

embo216 said:


> Beckzter said:
> 
> 
> My face is really greasy and I keep having breakouts!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Embo - so pleased to hear that your little guy is fighting, let's hope he keeps getting stronger :thumbup:
> 
> I've sleeping appallingly now for the past week, I'm so exhausted. I will go to bed sleep for an hour then wake up, turn over be in pain, uncomfortable then get up for a wee then back in bed, awake for a while tossing and turning trying to get comfy then back to sleep for an hour.
> 
> I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow, so excited but feeling a little nervous, hoping little Peanut is co-operating.
> 
> Thank you hun:hugs: Are you finding out if Peanut is a little lady or lad?Click to expand...


We are going to try and stay team yellow, I am very curious to find out so we will see.



AmeliePoulain said:


> Has anyone else still got, or suddenly developed very sensitive nipples?
> 
> My nips were fine through my previous pregnancy and this pregnancy fine until about a week ago, now they are sore and itchy and irritating :growlmad:
> 
> They are permanently perky because of bfing my daughter for so long, I dont think that helps!

My nipples have been sore throughout the whole pregnancy, have days where they are a little less sensitive. They are dry and flaky quite a lot and itch after I've had a shower/bath but then settle down after 15 or so minutes.


----------



## yellow11

Nipples are sooo sore, sensitive and dry. When its cold they are so painful, ouch.


----------



## SweetPea0903

I've found that cocoa and shea butter help with the dryness... Mine were so sore when they were dry, but since I've started using that, they are so much better.


----------



## Fruitymeli

AmeliePoulain said:


> Has anyone else still got, or suddenly developed very sensitive nipples?
> 
> My nips were fine through my previous pregnancy and this pregnancy fine until about a week ago, now they are sore and itchy and irritating :growlmad:
> 
> They are permanently perky because of bfing my daughter for so long, I dont think that helps!

mine are the same , feel like there going to fall off :dohh:


----------



## Mom To 2

gflady said:


> My skin's same as usual - dry.
> 
> Starting to feel full really easily now, guess my stomach space is shrinking!

I'm exact opposite, I'm hungry an hour after a meal, every meal that is. Haha

I also have sore boobs and nipples. Have been most of this pregnancy.

I'm still sleeping good, guess I sleep through the kicks because sometimes I wake during the night to roll over and I feel him kicking away but I fall right back to sleep. 

Headed out soon to look for curtins for the nursery. I love baby shopping.


----------



## Fruitymeli

cant get comfy at night i have trouble sleeping :(


----------



## Kitty_love

Have my gender/anomaly scan tomorrow morning. Feeling nervous, so hoping LO is healthy!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Kitty_love said:


> Have my gender/anomaly scan tomorrow morning. Feeling nervous, so hoping LO is healthy!!!

Good luck tomorrow! 
I also have my scan tomorrow. So excited yet nervous! Come on 9 am.


----------



## future hopes

Good luck with the scans tommorow ladies:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Cant sleep again and keep sneezing its like 1am and im wide awake grrrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## Fruitymeli

i know the feeling i cant sleep :(


----------



## future hopes

Just feel really gassy and got that burning thing in my throte goin on its keeping me awake:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

Mite hav to giv in in a min and go downstairs and hav a catch up on all the things ive sky plussed lol:winkwink:


----------



## sara3337

I am team :blue:

Since sat started to feel the punches and kicks, yeyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats sara!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on team blue Sara!

Good luck to those of you with scans tomorrow!

So tired, very gassy and dealing with awful round ligament pain today. :( Craving Dr. Pepper for some reason?


----------



## sara3337

I love Pepsi crave for it, Got awful ligament pain and difficult to walk after sitting for long time :(


----------



## tntrying22

I've craved Dr Pepper too!

I must be needing calcium today - ice cream and cheese on the cravings today.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Good morning bumps and ladies :) 22 weeks today 2 weeks till v day!:happydance: suposed to be going for bloods today but after reading reviews on my doc we have decided to try find a new rhemuatologist that actualy takes the time to look at his patients,hoping as im preg it wont be a long wait as its important we findout whats going on so can work out a plan of delivery:shrug: but i want adecent nurse who listens when told the needle is affecting my whole arm and to take it out and a doc that explains whats going on not just push us out the door:dohh:


----------



## rem_82

good morning ladies. 
what is v day?????

i have midwife today so lookng forward to hraring bubsy's hb. Ive written out loads of questions i want to ask her about the hosp etc, as this is a new area since ds was born, and so far everything has been done completely different this time compared to down south!!!

good luck with scans everyone. gonna miss having them. Teeny bit jealous of people having 3d/4d scan!!!

Good luck those having tests for various things too....hope niether of u have to prick yourselves with needles. 

Ds has a cold so he keeps waking more tham normal at night, so I am exhausted!!!! 

Need to look for a small pramsuite for bubsy, as the one had for DS was massive on him!!! Figure it'll be the same this time round.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> good morning ladies.
> what is v day?????
> 
> i have midwife today so lookng forward to hraring bubsy's hb. Ive written out loads of questions i want to ask her about the hosp etc, as this is a new area since ds was born, and so far everything has been done completely different this time compared to down south!!!
> 
> good luck with scans everyone. gonna miss having them. Teeny bit jealous of people having 3d/4d scan!!!
> 
> Good luck those having tests for various things too....hope niether of u have to prick yourselves with needles.
> 
> Ds has a cold so he keeps waking more tham normal at night, so I am exhausted!!!!
> 
> Need to look for a small pramsuite for bubsy, as the one had for DS was massive on him!!! Figure it'll be the same this time round.

good luck at midwifes hun, v day is viability day:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am not seeing a midwife till 28 weeks apparently as its 3rd baby! Seems like AGES as I last saw midwife at 16weeks :S


----------



## Wiggler

I'm seeing the MW at 25 weeks, for bloods and to schedule my glucose test. x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh she did mention bloods at 25 weeks so maybe I will call her as 28weeks sounds odd for me x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mmmm... I love Dr Pepper! Gonna have to get some for myself now. lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love fizzy drink atm!


----------



## Wiggler

I like fizzy drinks but only have a little bit cos I feel really ill if I have too much x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i see my doc every 4 weeks what from 30 weeks or so changes to every 2 weeks from27 weeks they do CTG at every appointment, dont have a midwife think i have to find one for after:shrug:, i am in agony today keep crying and dont know why thinkinglack of sleep, so much running thru my head,snoring husband who sounds like anumatic drill! and a baby that doesnt like sleeping at night just to beat the hell out my bladder:haha:


----------



## embo216

I love fizzy drinks too mmmm dr pepper and cherry coke. Bad pregnant lady :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

I used to be a huge Dr Pepper junkie, imagine my disgust when I first fell pregnant and it made me feel really ill :rofl: I don't think i will ever see it the same again :cry: x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooooohh fizzy drink coke, cherry coke mmmmmmmmmm love it, drinking lemonade atm as no coke in but doesnt have the same satisfaction:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant drink DP but I love luczade, orange and lemonade and cherry coke.


----------



## Nixilix

I saw mw at 22 weeks and now seeing one at 30 weeks. But will have 28 week bloods done hen I have anti d


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yup she just confirmed I have another at 25 for bloods then 28, 32, 34, 36, 38, 40 x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I saw midwife for booking in at 8 weeks, 16 weeks and then I dont see her again til 28 weeks....apparently this is standard 2nd baby practice in the UK???

Scan day for me on Wednesday, I can't wait to see if baby is definitely a girl...though 16 week scan seemed pretty conclusive :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I thought that but this is my 3rd and I just phoned she defo confirmed bloods at 25 xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^ I thought that but this is my 3rd and I just phoned she defo confirmed bloods at 25 xx

I just checked my notes and for this NHS trust for second pregnancies the schedule is 28 weeks for bloods, 34, 36, 38, 41 weeks :shrug:

My MW is pretty nice, she said if I felt I wanted to schedule an appointment between 16 - 28 just to call and that would be fine.

It is a bit scary, I could develop out of control diabetes between 16 - 28 weeks and cause all sort of issues, luckily I am monitoring my own sugars though!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh maybe mine just booked me in at 25 then because I had called, I know I need the anti-d soon too, think thats at 28 weeks so would rather see her at 25weeks and make our plans as I have my swab at 28weeks to test for gbs and to determine my water birth or not x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

That might be why, my blood group is O+ and my husband is O+ though so (unless I had is off with the milkman :winkwink:) there should be any antibodies floating about :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Hi ladies,

Had a random 23 week appointment with the hospital midwife today - apparently the receptionist who books the appointments made a mistake, but I got to see little one for a quick scan and all is great. It was lying in a really funny position thought with its back tucked right up against mine.

Next appointment at the hospital is 29 weeks then 35 and then 40 weeks. I have the community midwife in between so lots of appointments still to go.

When is classed as V day? Is it 24 or 25 weeks?


----------



## Madrid98

It's 24 weeks.


----------



## Nixilix

No Amelie I'm 28 weeks too and I'm neg blood group. My notes also say 28 wk bloods. 

My mw did say that I can have an appt at any time if I want one. She's referred me for an urgent consultant referal for my sore back and hips. Hopin it comes through soon. 

Baby has started really movin lots now - ESP on my bladder!

So remembering things from first pregnancy I'm hoping I don't get.....

Heartburn
Carpel tunnel syndrome
Leg cramps
Excessive swelling
Too fat!

I'm not going to moan tho, although it can be uncomfortable I'm so grateful to have experienced pregnancy.... Twice now. And as its prob my last I'm going to try and savour it. Even if I go 2 weeks late.... Might as well enjoy every last moment! Someone remind me of that when I am 2 weeks late haha!


----------



## Wiggler

As I have the main thing I didn't want to get worse this pregnancy the main thing I am hoping I don't have to have is iron tabs even though I am pretty sure I will be on them soon, urgh the side affects are awful :(

Just took the travel cot apart to be washed and put away ready for baby :cloud9: I'm hoping I don't have to use it too much, but the kids are going through a "I like to play rough" phase so baby needs somewhere safe to play :D x x x


----------



## Lindylou

I have appointments every 4 weeks with my midwife upto 32 weeks te either fortnightly or weekly till bday. She said if I need extra visits she will come out though. I have only has my BP checked and 8 weeks, then bloods at 12 weeks. Not had urine check. Seeing me next week so will see what happens then :)


----------



## babydreams85

Let's see...I have an appointment every 4 weeks up until 32 weeks, then it's every 2 weeks. Then starting at 36 weeks it's every week. I have glucose testing between 24 and 28 weeks (which will fall at 27 weeks for me I think), and my paper says more blood tests at 28 weeks (I wonder if they will just do it all at my 27 week appt). My paper also says they will discuss inductions at 41 weeks, so hopefully I will not have to go too far over my due date. Of course if he's a bigger boy as they are currently thinking they may end up inducing me early (I hope so lol).


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt have the anti D with my son but had it with DD and this time :)

Just been to get some more leggings (live in them now) and some chips for lunch lol x


----------



## Seity

I have appointments just like babydreams85, every 4, then 2, then 1. This 24 week one is really just a meet and greet. Just a quick check in that everything is still fine. The 28 week one is the 2 hour GTT. No talk of induction probably because my son came early and we assume this one will too, but I'll refuse induction anyway unless they can prove my baby is in current danger.


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> Let's see...I have an appointment every 4 weeks up until 32 weeks, then it's every 2 weeks. Then starting at 36 weeks it's every week. I have glucose testing between 24 and 28 weeks (which will fall at 27 weeks for me I think), and my paper says more blood tests at 28 weeks (I wonder if they will just do it all at my 27 week appt). My paper also says they will discuss inductions at 41 weeks, so hopefully I will not have to go too far over my due date. Of course if he's a bigger boy as they are currently thinking they may end up inducing me early (I hope so lol).

I think this is my schedule too. Must be US thing.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have such a pounding headache today,really isnt being helped by the neighbours abouve us blasting out music and the base is pumping down into our flat so all can hear is thump thump thump:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ that would drive me insane. 

Just brought some bits today to cheer myself up. Was feeling like a frump!


----------



## fides

SweetPea0903 said:


> We are team :pink:
> 
> So excited!:cloud9:

congrats!



Beckzter said:


> We are going to try and stay team yellow, I am very curious to find out so we will see..

ooh - didn't know you were yellow - sorry about that 



sara3337 said:


> I am team :blue:

congrats!


i updated the 3 of you, but then i lost the page and had to do it again - please, please let me know if i missed anyone's color updates - been a busy few days! :)

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats on all the gender reveals ladies :) 

I just slipped in the shower and to protect bump I took most of the fall on my back so now I'm in agony!!


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies! Hope you're OK :hugs: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no :( rest up x


----------



## yellow11

Ouch, hope you're ok :hugs: 
Congratulations on the gender scans. 
I'm staying team :yellow:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So had my 20 wk scan today and we are deffinately having a girl.


----------



## Fruitymeli

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So had my 20 wk scan today and we are deffinately having a girl.

congrats :pink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats xx


----------



## embo216

Congratulations Blue eyes :)


----------



## staybeautiful

So I had my 20 week scan today, and we're now on team :blue:, now to try and find some nice little boy clothes (for some reason I only like the girly clothes that are around at the moment, which made for a depressing attempted shopping trip earlier lol).


----------



## Seity

Hurray for the new pink and blue bumps!


----------



## Fruitymeli

staybeautiful said:


> So I had my 20 week scan today, and we're now on team :blue:, now to try and find some nice little boy clothes (for some reason I only like the girly clothes that are around at the moment, which made for a depressing attempted shopping trip earlier lol).

Congrats on team blue :blue:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

staybeautiful said:


> So I had my 20 week scan today, and we're now on team :blue:, now to try and find some nice little boy clothes (for some reason I only like the girly clothes that are around at the moment, which made for a depressing attempted shopping trip earlier lol).

Congrats!


----------



## sara3337

I love girly stuff, but I love having my boy too. I have a 13 yo daughter and for so long got used to girly stuff now I don't know where to begin. Like toys? what do u buy for boys? Girls would be easy A doll would make them happy. We haven't had a boy in our family for 20 years. :)) But I am happppppppppppppyyyy to give my mum her first grandson.


----------



## Seity

I'm clueless when it comes to girls and hate girly stuff. I think boys are so easy. As for toys, anything with wheels is a safe bet.


----------



## Wiggler

Boys are easy, trains and cars will make my son happy for hours :haha: 

I'm still rubbish with girl stuff, I always getstuck on what to get my daughter :rofl: Poor girl :) x x x


----------



## embo216

See I find boys toys so hard! I mean there are only so many cars I can buy my son and if its not a car hes not impressed :( Lily on the other hand is so so easy to buy for, I could easily buy her the whole of the disney shop :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Seity said:


> I'm clueless when it comes to girls and hate girly stuff. I think boys are so easy. As for toys, anything with wheels is a safe bet.

My girl is quite happy with cars. I find with my girl she will sit and play more quietly etc but my boy is also happy to play hairdressers etc. One of my friends always says she is glad she has 3 boys as she hates girl stuff and thinks girls are whiny. It really winds me up lol. My Ruby will play with dinosaurs, climb trees etc. Its the child not the gender :)

I do find it easier to buy for DD in some respects that she will be happy with a smaller set such as lipgloss, a toy animal etc whereas my DS is only happy with something electrical haha but that has come with age now. 

Em- Is jack into boats? Matthew loves his pirate ship!


----------



## future hopes

Yay im 21 weeks:happydance:


----------



## future hopes

Yeah all my boys love r there cars im really looking forward to buying girly things for once. Its gonna b like me re living my childhood barbies and baby dolls and dress up hehehe:happydance:


----------



## gflady

Good day! Yay for hitting 21 weeks :)

Anyone else got acid reflux yet? Mine's hit hard today. Started on the gaviscon. Probs didn't help that I went out to Cosmos last night for all you can eat after work. Never again. Such a bad idea.

xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yep awful heartburn here, constantly!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 21 wks future and gf!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Happy 21 weeks ladies:cloud9:

im thinking of getting hubby to all up to book antenatal and hospital tours for me this week or do you think its a bit too early?
i just want to be ready for everything in panic, hormonal mess atm:haha:


----------



## gflady

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yep awful heartburn here, constantly!

It sucks, doesn't it. I know that chocolate, apples and peanut butter makes mine worse but I love them too much. Can't quite face giving them up yet. May have to at this rate though! What are you doing to manage yours?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee!! Happy 21 weeks girls! I'll be with you tomorrow. ;) :happydance:


----------



## gflady

I'm quite relieved we're having a boy. For some reason I think they're easier to manage, and I'm more familiar with looking after boys. Husband wants to get him circumcised though and I'm not too sure about it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## embo216

Lots of new banana's! I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow :shock: One more week till V day!


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> Happy 21 weeks ladies:cloud9:
> 
> im thinking of getting hubby to all up to book antenatal and hospital tours for me this week or do you think its a bit too early?
> i just want to be ready for everything in panic, hormonal mess atm:haha:

I'm not sure. Our NCT antenatal classes start beginning of December for just one month and they seem too early since my due date isn't until feb 19th. I have no idea about timings. I guess it's an individual thing?


----------



## gflady

Oh yeah, I didn't clock that now the baby's a banana! :)

Oops, gotta run - on a late shift today! xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I don't think babies should be circumcised unless it's needed, though I'm a surgical urology nurse, and see a lot of young men come in for circumcisions (and older men!) because they encounter problems later on down the line. But then, it means that they make that decision themselves. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Also, thebump.com tickers are wrong - week 20 is banana, and 21 is a pomegranate! Check out the actual website instead of the tickers. :) https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy-week-by-week/21-weeks-pregnant.aspx


----------



## embo216

Its more than likely my boys will have to be circumcised at some point but we're seeing how it goes. On both my side and their Dads we have a history of very tight foreskin which in turn has to lead to circumcision, their Dad had one at 22 :nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

embo216 said:


> Its more than likely my boys will have to be circumcised at some point but we're seeing how it goes. On both my side and their Dads we have a history of very tight foreskin which in turn has to lead to circumcision, their Dad had one at 22 :nope:

A practical reason. :)


----------



## future hopes

yep im suffering terrible heartburn it always hits at night. wat is it they say to drink to help?:thumbup:

alot of people say boys r easier i wud say they kind of are untill they hit 5 then there bloody hard work. my 6 year old son has got such a huge chip on his shoulder rite now he is being naughty and just doesnt listen and do as he is told. my DD has been a hard child since birth she is very bossy but she takes after her grandma who is my exes mum even my xes mum admits ellie is just like her a rite bossy boots lol. but at the same time she can b the sweetest child ever. lilly will have the same dad as jj and my husband to b is very quiet and calm jj is quiet and calm so im hoping lilly will b the same, all i will say is i think girls r better sleepers my DD went through the nite at 8 weeks where as the 2 boys still wake in night now and both didnt go through the night till 5 months. think boys must b more hungry than girls lol:haha:

i have a friend who has 3 children 2 girls and a boy and she says her girls r much easier than her 9 year old son i must admit tho he is really gobby we walk home with them from school he drives his mum mad she said she wud have a hundred girls rather than a boy lol.

but then my little boy jj who is 20 months old is the most sweetest little thing ever he just sits and plays with his cars bless him. he makes me melt. 

i just feel so lucky that im having a girl this time i cant wait to start buying all the cute little dresses and lots of pink things its so exciting. i was a very good quiet child so im hoping my lilly will b the same. shes gonna b so lucky having a big sister and her 2 big brothers looking after her:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My little girl was hard work for the first year and until she could really walk and communicate effectively really!

I am hoping her sister is a bit more chilled :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

yay embo not long to vday. i cant wait to get to that stage, at the moment me and OH r trying to sort a wedding hopefully for december, i really wanna b married b4 this baby arives but we r broke:wacko:

think hes gonna ask family to help and were just have to try and get some money up together. were get married in a reg office but he wants the reception at this hotel but it £600 but includes food. i really think we shud just hire a hall surley that wud b cheeper but OH said by the time u get the food in and a disco it will come to about 600 anyways i aint got a clue about weddings but i wud really like it to happen b4 the baby comes. its so hard tho cuz been told she will prob b early, i wud hold off till jan but then ill probebly end up doin a janine in eastenders:wacko: we always do lottery but we never win not even a tenner its poooooo lol:wacko:


----------



## embo216

My son was the easiest little baby, my daughter on the other hand quite a handful! Toddlerhood on the other hand has been so much harder with my son and was a breeze with my daughter. I can talk sense into my little girl but my son just doesn't listen :lol: Men ;)


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> My son was the easiest little baby, my daughter on the other hand quite a handful! Toddlerhood on the other hand has been so much harder with my son and was a breeze with my daughter. I can talk sense into my little girl but my son just doesn't listen :lol: Men ;)

hahaha i agree men lol. i think cuz i had my DD so young and she was my first and she had really bad colic and wud just scream from 4 till 7 i really found that hard but wen she hit 4 weeks old i found her reeally easy and she was a great todler so funny and cute. 

my sons had colic to but i think where i was that bit older and i had already done it with DD i handled it better and new wat i cud do to help. im gonna b 33 wen this baby comes i was only 23 wen i had my DD so it kinda feels like i got a second chance with a girl. sadly i cant buy nothing yet because i was told if i have baba at 24 weeks she wud only have a 10% chance:nope: its because of all my meds:nope:. im having the steroid jabs at 27 28 weeks so i really i just wanna b about 30 weeks now just so i can relax a little more and know if she is born she has a bettter chance with those steroids. i will buy stuff prob wen i hit 30 weeks just hope it comes round fast dont wanna lose her:nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son was easy baby and very content. As a toddler I found boys harder and into EVERYTHING. My daughter has never had a tantrum but now she is 6 boy does she have an attitude!


----------



## future hopes

like my son then lol. funny there both 6. c everyone says babies r really hard but i think there much harder wen there older they give u atitude and r messy and dont listen and stress u out to the max lol:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

baby's are a doddle!!! xx LOL


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

future hopes said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> My son was the easiest little baby, my daughter on the other hand quite a handful! Toddlerhood on the other hand has been so much harder with my son and was a breeze with my daughter. I can talk sense into my little girl but my son just doesn't listen :lol: Men ;)
> 
> hahaha i agree men lol. i think cuz i had my DD so young and she was my first and she had really bad colic and wud just scream from 4 till 7 i really found that hard but wen she hit 4 weeks old i found her reeally easy and she was a great todler so funny and cute.
> 
> my sons had colic to but i think where i was that bit older and i had already done it with DD i handled it better and new wat i cud do to help. im gonna b 33 wen this baby comes i was only 23 wen i had my DD so it kinda feels like i got a second chance with a girl. sadly i cant buy nothing yet because i was told if i have baba at 24 weeks she wud only have a 10% chance:nope: its because of all my meds:nope:. im having the steroid jabs at 27 28 weeks so i really i just wanna b about 30 weeks now just so i can relax a little more and know if she is born she has a bettter chance with those steroids. i will buy stuff prob wen i hit 30 weeks just hope it comes round fast dont wanna lose her:nope:Click to expand...


I hope your appt goes ok xx


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> baby's are a doddle!!! xx LOL

agreed lol xxx:hugs:

hay ladies if u wanna add me on facebook please do my name is dannii-marie ponton :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> baby's are a doddle!!! xx LOL
> 
> agreed lol xxx:hugs:
> 
> hay ladies if u wanna add me on facebook please do my name is dannii-marie ponton :hugs:Click to expand...

addedyou xx


----------



## embo216

Added you too Danni, if anyone wants to add me I'm not searchable on FB so I will have to add you :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im Lindsey anne bergmann on there


----------



## future hopes

yay ive got u as friends now please ignore all the drunk photos lol:haha:


----------



## future hopes

how do u add a ticker to facebook for pregnancy?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> how do u add a ticker to facebook for pregnancy?:hugs:

i do the facebook baby gaga update and it updates each week


----------



## future hopes

that sounds cool wat do u do just type in baby gaga on facebook, sorry to ask but im prety crap wen it comes to modern tech lol:dohh::haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> that sounds cool wat do u do just type in baby gaga on facebook, sorry to ask but im prety crap wen it comes to modern tech lol:dohh::haha:

this link SHOULD work
https://apps.facebook.com/babygaga/pregnancyupdates/?pg=settings


----------



## tntrying22

future hopes said:


> yay embo not long to vday. i cant wait to get to that stage, at the moment me and OH r trying to sort a wedding hopefully for december, i really wanna b married b4 this baby arives but we r broke:wacko:
> 
> think hes gonna ask family to help and were just have to try and get some money up together. were get married in a reg office but he wants the reception at this hotel but it £600 but includes food. i really think we shud just hire a hall surley that wud b cheeper but OH said by the time u get the food in and a disco it will come to about 600 anyways i aint got a clue about weddings but i wud really like it to happen b4 the baby comes. its so hard tho cuz been told she will prob b early, i wud hold off till jan but then ill probebly end up doin a janine in eastenders:wacko: we always do lottery but we never win not even a tenner its poooooo lol:wacko:

DH and I eloped with intentions to have a real wedding later to celebrate with everyone else :) you could just have a civil ceremony until you can save! Or you could just elope anyways - I highly recommend it :) no stress!!


----------



## future hopes

haha well i said to OH just to do it in reg office and mayb have people round our house and put a buffet on but he wants it all to b specele he says i panic about money to much but were propper broke bank over darwn we have no money im just gonna let him get on with it cuz he said to leave it to him as he doesnt want me stressing hmmmmmmmmmmm lol:wacko:

ill b keeping all iu ladies posted:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we did the church and then just a village hall with a buffet the priceof weddings these days is a joke lol i think all in all our wedding cost 3000alough we still havent finioshed paying the wedding video almost 3 years on but our financial situ changed:dohh:


----------



## future hopes

it is a joke hun everything is just to expensive now x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> it is a joke hun everything is just to expensive now x

i was lucky to get my wedding dress for free as i brought one on ebay from china and turned out AWFUL i ended up going on wedding tv to warn about them, they then contacted me afterwards and askedmeto go on a tv show and was given a free wedding dress of my choice:cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

c i been looking on ebay they have some lovely maternity wedding dresses and not to expensive but do u trust ebay if u know wat i mean x
:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

I would love to have a "real" wedding/vow renewal but now I just can't see spending thousands on something that's just for a day when we could pay bills or prepare for LO coming. I do wish I had some nice photos though. My mom said well just do something simple, but I couldn't do a wedding on the cheap - for me its either exactly what I want which would cost like 10k for the package or its nothing lol - that's the trouble with being a girl and thinking about it your whole life LOL!


----------



## future hopes

totaly know wat u mean hunny :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Whisper- I cant find you on FB, I am hidden but I can pm you my email and you can try and find me that way or I will search your email? x

future- added you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Whisper- I cant find you on FB, I am hidden but I can pm you my email and you can try and find me that way or I will search your email? x
> 
> future- added you x

https://www.facebook.com/lindseyb2009 :flower:


----------



## embo216

Em I couldn't find Whisper either but managed to add her by going through futures FB page as it says who you've become friends with :)

Its really nice putting a face to the typing :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ Thx, just added you xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^^ Thx, just added you xx

i should of just put that link in the first place:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hehe, I am terrible at searching on FB though, I probably didnt do it right haha x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> hehe, I am terrible at searching on FB though, I probably didnt do it right haha x

 i think i may be private can't remember:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh girls, this is me on FB. https://www.facebook.com/whistlemytune :) I'd love to have you as friends. Please message me if you add me, to let me know you're from the Love Bugs!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

added you x


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.facebook.com/sasha.deerans.7 This is my facebook. x x x


----------



## Best step mum

https://m.facebook.com/carol.henry.129?__user=559084745

I think that this is right for my Facebook if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Newt4

Anyone else Canadian. I feel like a beached whale after the thanks giving food. lol

If anyone wants to add me 

https://www.facebook.com/Newtabix


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ think I added you :)


----------



## Wiggler

Me, OH and the kids went shopping earlier and OH wouldn't let me get any baby clothes cos I went a teeny bit overboard with clothes for the kids :rofl: Oh well, I told him his bank account is getting a battering in the dec/jan sales :D I can't wait to go baby shopping, there isn;t really anything major that we need which is good, I just want some more neutral stuff as an "in case" thing. x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:D sounds great hun, how is the pelvis now after the walk?

hello to my knew fb friends x


----------



## Wiggler

It agony, by the time we paid in Tesco OH decided to get a taxi home, sitting is the worst thing I can do when its really bad like that as I just lock up so I had to walk home with madam while him and Dylan got the taxi, I couldn't move for a few hours after I got back :haha: Its not too bad now as long as I don't move too much which is good, expecting another agony filled night though :(

Treated myself to toffee pavlova though so I am happy :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( ouch hun :( Hope the crutches help xxx

enjoy your dessert. I am riddled with heartburn tonight!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I had it really bad with Dylan, I was chugging down gaviscon like there was no tomorrow, I even got it on prescription as I was going through so much!

2 weeks til physio! :happydance: x x x


----------



## rem_82

ok pregnancy is making me stupid. If Vday is visability day, then what is that??? sorry im dumb!!!

My mw said things were going well although im measuring at 23 weeks instead of 24...but she isnt worried!! Also, I have always had low blood pressure, even when pg before with DS, and she said my blood pressure was quite high for me....well normall for everyone else. I am now worried its going to get higher. I know it can turn into pre eclampsia if it gets too high!!! Any thoughts?

Also my friend who had prevous molar pg, had a scan on mon and found everything to be normal this time round, so she is over the moon!!!

Feel like i have a stitch just above my hip bone....so uncomfortable. Anyone else feeling this?


----------



## mrsswaffer

V day is viability day, not visibility day. ;) It means your pregnancy is deemed viable. :)


----------



## babydreams85

I added a few on you on FB but Whisper and Newt it won't let me add either one of you. Not sure why!


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies you can add me if you like
https://www.facebook.com/mel.m.zia
say your from love bugs :)


----------



## rosebud111

hi ladies! i am a late comer to this group but would love to join! my edd is february 22nd! congrats to all of you and we are all more than half way there now! yay!


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies who has Diarrhea during pregnancy :( I have it for the past 6 weeks or so and Dr says its pregnancy Diarrhea


----------



## Fruitymeli

rosebud111 said:


> hi ladies! i am a late comer to this group but would love to join! my edd is february 22nd! congrats to all of you and we are all more than half way there now! yay!

hi and welcome :wave:


----------



## tntrying22

Welcome Rosebud!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Welcome rosebud


----------



## Newt4

Welcome Rosebud!

I have a canker sore underneath my tongue :(


----------



## babydreams85

Just been sitting here watching my baby boy pop my tummy up and down all over the place. First time I've actually SEEN him move. Amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## munchkinlove

so excited my gender scan is in the morning!!! only 13 hours to go!!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

https://www.facebook.com/janine0617


----------



## SweetPea0903

welcome rosebud!


----------



## yellow11

:wave: hi rosebud


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome rosebud!

Baby was going crazy in there last night so I called OH over to feel, he ran over and as soon as he put his hand on my tummy it stopped :rofl: He walked off grumbling about how the baby is grounded for life :rofl: Poor bloke, Dylan and Bethany wouldn't kick for him either :haha:

Pelvis is sore this morning and my little monsters decided that 4.20am would be a good time for them to gang up on me and OH to get us up so lazy day here I think :haha: Whats everyone else up to today? x x x


----------



## rem_82

hey welcome rosebud.
Last night I put my DS in his own roon, finaly and he didnt wake once. It was such a relief not to have a monkey climbong in our bed!!! Maybe finally i'll start feeling good. Although last night I think i sabotaged my own sleep, cos I woke screaming with cramp in my leg, then when it calmed my nose started, so took ags to get back to sleep. Maybe tonight will be better!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

rem_82 said:


> ok pregnancy is making me stupid. If Vday is visability day, then what is that??? sorry im dumb!!!
> 
> My mw said things were going well although im measuring at 23 weeks instead of 24...but she isnt worried!! Also, I have always had low blood pressure, even when pg before with DS, and she said my blood pressure was quite high for me....well normall for everyone else. I am now worried its going to get higher. I know it can turn into pre eclampsia if it gets too high!!! Any thoughts?
> 
> Also my friend who had prevous molar pg, had a scan on mon and found everything to be normal this time round, so she is over the moon!!!
> 
> Feel like i have a stitch just above my hip bone....so uncomfortable. Anyone else feeling this?

High blood pressure can't turn into pre eclampsia.... High blood pressure is a sign of pre eclampsia but you can have jig blood pressure that isn't related. If you have high bp along with excessive swelling of hands face etc, blurry vision, protien in urine, then you could be developing pre eclampsia.
If your mw checke your urine and no protien then likely that you maybe were a bit stressed causing bp to rise.


----------



## mrsswaffer

babydreams85 said:


> Just been sitting here watching my baby boy pop my tummy up and down all over the place. First time I've actually SEEN him move. Amazing. :cloud9:

My baby was doing that yesterday morning. So amazing. :) DH got to see a ripple too! He's desperate to feel Baby, but I think Baby knows when it's not my hand!


----------



## Best step mum

My step son got to feel the baby move on sunday night and his face lit up. He has 2 sisters already at his mums house but he says that he was never allowed to feel them move. I cant be dealing with strangers thinking that they can just touch my but I dont have a problem with my family doing it.

OH loves lying feeling the kicks, normally as soon as I lie down and relax they start.

I dont know who, but someone said about cramps in their legs, I go to a pregnancy yoga class and was told that it can be a sign of your body needing calcium so maybe a glass of milk or something like that would help.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooooooo tired little madame was kicking me in the cervix ALL night long:dohh:


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! I think pregnancy symptoms are starting up- have constipation and acid reflux today. On the plus side, I went to pregnancy yoga on Sunday and it's really helped with my hip pain. X 

Lazy day for me today :)


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Hi ladies! I think pregnancy symptoms are starting up- have constipation and acid reflux today. On the plus side, I went to pregnancy yoga on Sunday and it's really helped with my hip pain. X
> 
> Lazy day for me today :)

I started pregnancy yoga 2 weeks ago and it has really helped me with sleeping and with getting rid of heartburn, ask your teacher to show you the pose to help heartburn - it really works!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all hope your ok xx I am feeling yukky and frumpy today :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i wanted to do yoga but been told i cant do anything like that yet until we find out whats going on with my bones and joints:dohh:


----------



## gflady

Thanks best step mum. I might google for some positions now, come to think of it.

Whisper, hope you can do yoga eventually. It's amazing. xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow, it's funny we're talking about yoga. A DVD I bought for pregnancy yoga arrived yesterday. :) I'm about to try it out!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does anyone elses little one seem to be active ALL the time? or have i just got a hyper baby she never seems to stop kicking


----------



## Wiggler

My LO was active all the time but she seems to be settling into a pattern recently, when she is awake though she is non-stop kicking, punching and rolling all over the place :rofl: I think she is going to take after her big brother, running round and causing mayhem all the time :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> My LO was active all the time but she seems to be settling into a pattern recently, when she is awake though she is non-stop kicking, punching and rolling all over the place :rofl: I think she is going to take after her big brother, running round and causing mayhem all the time :D

she is constantly on the go doesnt sleep at night neither mum says its my payback for being a bad sleeper myself never slept thru the night till i was 6:haha::dohh:


----------



## gflady

Mine's active when I don't pay any attention to him. Then as soon as I do he stops! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i get it no matter what i do lol think ive just got the hyper child


----------



## yellow11

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all hope your ok xx I am feeling yukky and frumpy today :(

I'm having a frumpy day too. Had a meltdown getting dressed this morning. I HATE maternity clothes.... :brat:


----------



## Nixilix

got my consultant appt though for my back and hips - lets see what he says. its next week x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I wish my baby was a bit more active. On Sunday, I hardly felt anything at all - I got my Doppler out at home to make sure he/she was okay! I did have a very busy day on Saturday in London though, so I think Baby was tuckered out! :p He/She has been much more active since.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yellow11 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope your ok xx I am feeling yukky and frumpy today :(
> 
> I'm having a frumpy day too. Had a meltdown getting dressed this morning. I HATE maternity clothes.... :brat:Click to expand...

me too :( 

I cheered up a bit as we brought our pushchair this afternoon and carseat :)


----------



## Mom To 2

My baby boy moves all the time! At 16 weeks my husband could feel him from the outside, thats how hard he kicks! I love it though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so crampy today feels like period pain is that normal at this stage?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I get crampy type pains too, Think its all the growing xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Whisper, I was having those sorts of pains on Monday. I took it as a sign I was doing too much. Take it easy and take time to relax. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I have an anterior placenta so barely feel him move :( I can go a whole day without feeling anything. Even the days where I do feel something it is very minor. How am I supposed to know everything is okay if I don't feel him moving?! *sigh* xxx


----------



## yellow11

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope your ok xx I am feeling yukky and frumpy today :(
> 
> I'm having a frumpy day too. Had a meltdown getting dressed this morning. I HATE maternity clothes.... :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> I cheered up a bit as we brought our pushchair this afternoon and carseat :)Click to expand...

I've gone from bad to worse, grumpy and aggressive now :gun: 

What pram did you get?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have an anterior placenta too (the most common placenta position), and I feel Baby several times throughout the day. I guess it depends on where exactly the placenta is, and where Baby is kicking. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I felt LO move regularly, several times a day, every day from about 17 weeks and felt him move from the outside at 18 weeks but with this one I dont feel anything! My LO had a low lying placenta so it was well out of the way so it just shows the difference! I want to feel my baby move properly :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies was getting abit worried as getting them even sitting down most the day:shrug: have the doc on tuesday so think il ask her about iti really worry as have chance of preterm labour due to the shape of my womb and any pain panics me:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yellow11 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope your ok xx I am feeling yukky and frumpy today :(
> 
> I'm having a frumpy day too. Had a meltdown getting dressed this morning. I HATE maternity clothes.... :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> I cheered up a bit as we brought our pushchair this afternoon and carseat :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've gone from bad to worse, grumpy and aggressive now :gun:
> 
> What pram did you get?Click to expand...


I woke up this morning looking for an argument with OH but he was not having any of it! grrr lol

we got the zapp xtra as its the only thing that will fit in my boot for the school runs haha x (I have a new shape micra) x


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> thanks ladies was getting abit worried as getting them even sitting down most the day:shrug: have the doc on tuesday so think il ask her about iti really worry as have chance of preterm labour due to the shape of my womb and any pain panics me:haha:

Could you even give your doctor/midwife a call just to put your mind at ease so that you are not waiting until tuesday to ask?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies was getting abit worried as getting them even sitting down most the day:shrug: have the doc on tuesday so think il ask her about iti really worry as have chance of preterm labour due to the shape of my womb and any pain panics me:haha:
> 
> Could you even give your doctor/midwife a call just to put your mind at ease so that you are not waiting until tuesday to ask?Click to expand...

usualy she just says to keep taking my magnesium :shrug: doesnt really look into it much


----------



## WhisperOfHope

How long do you ladies stay in the hospital for? ive been told 7 days for nnatural and up to 2 weeks for c section for me


----------



## smileyfaces

I had LO at 07.09am and was home by 5pm the same day :haha: xxx


----------



## Best step mum

As I am midwife led, if I have a natural birth (as I want) with no complications, I will be out within 6 hours. I think that if I have a caesarean I will be in for 2 days. Hospitals here dont like to keep you in very long!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can come home 6hours later in UK if all ok, I will prob stay in over night though just to make sure I am rested x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

they have you stay in 7 days so you can rest and have help with the baby in the first few days but i think il go nuts being in that long:haha:


----------



## Newt4

I had to stay in for 4 days for Anna.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im just talking it over with hubby and the way my hips are (even stops us having sex) and that i cant even sit on the loo and push (tmi sorry) without aginy to mu hips and back that my best option may be a c section think im going to discuss it with my doc:shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

My friend got brought a cup of tea after having her 4th and was asked when she would be going home!!! They don't like you stayin around in the UK. I'm glad in a way because don't want to just be restricted by visiting hours.


----------



## Newt4

I wanted out asap. I had to wait until Anna was cleared.At the hospital i was at the food was horrible and they give you how much of what based on your pre pregnancy weight. So you starve. There was no shower. I only showered once after birth as my labour room shower was broken. The nurses were snotty. I wish I didnt have heart issues or I would be having a home birth.


----------



## MileyMamma

72 hours with a c section in the uk


----------



## rem_82

I was kept in with DS, cos of his cleft and feeding was a nightmare. this time im hoping to be in and out reasonably quickly!!! 

Whisper u said Lo was really lively, and mine is the same, except she doesnt kick often but she moves around loads and i can fel her arms and legs going. Such gentle movements compared to Ds who used to kick really forcefully!!!

Made some choc chip cupcakes today! Yummy!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a lovely time in the birthing centre and they let you and partner dine together in a proper dining room etc, its lovely. I didnt want to go home haha I hope I can go back xx


----------



## munchkinlove

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/BBB688C4-40C0-4FE8-92FC-C2158A042605-589-00000035AB96300D.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

I had complications with my son and was home the same evening (they wanted to keep me in, but Dylan was fine and I hate hospitals :haha: So after much begging they let me go), with my daughter I was home about 4ish hours later, I hope to be out asap this time too.


----------



## Newt4

Welcome to team pink Munchkin and congrats!

Midnight that sounds lovely. My husband wasnt allowed to spend the night and during birth my bed broke and the doctor almost got badly hurt.


----------



## Seity

I know for my first baby they say 2 days for a vaginal in the US. I went in Thurs at 3pm and left noon on Saturday with my first. I was told I could leave whenever I felt ready on the 2nd day. I'm wondering if I can leave next day with this one (assuming no complications) because I hated being bothered every 2 hours while I was there and I was so bored with nothing to do or anyone to talk to.


----------



## babydreams85

Yep it's the same for me Seity, 48 hours for vaginal and 72 hours for a c-section...but I think you can leave earlier if you want. 

Munchkin, congrats on your little girl, she is beautiful!

As far as movement...it all depends on the time and the day. Some days he is super active, some days he only moves here and there. He is always more active at night, rarely moves a lot in the morning, and usually more active if I get hungry and about 30 minutes after I eat. He also definitely responds to sugar!! :) Sometimes it's full on KICKING and other times just wiggling.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

munchkinlove said:


> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/BBB688C4-40C0-4FE8-92FC-C2158A042605-589-00000035AB96300D.jpg

Congrats!
Beautiful pic.


----------



## fides

yellow11 said:


> I'm staying team :yellow:

exciting! :thumbup:



staybeautiful said:


> So I had my 20 week scan today, and we're now on team :blue:,

congrats! 



gflady said:


> Husband wants to get him circumcised though and I'm not too sure about it. Anyone have any ideas?

My idea is that it is between you and your husband, and that you two are the parents, no one else. What I mean is, you will find very opinionated people who think everyone should make the same parenting decisions they chose or would choose, but, really, when it comes to touchy topics like circumcision, breastfeeding, vaccinating, medicated births, piercing babies' ears, etc, it is you and your husband's decision to make, not theirs. Talk it out together, think about it, talk it out some more, and hopefully you two can come to an agreement that works for _your _family. :thumbup:



rosebud111 said:


> hi ladies! i am a late comer to this group but would love to join! my edd is february 22nd! congrats to all of you and we are all more than half way there now! yay!

welcome! another pink, too! :haha:



munchkinlove said:


> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/BBB688C4-40C0-4FE8-92FC-C2158A042605-589-00000035AB96300D.jpg[/IMG]

congratulations!


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations munchkin :cloud9:


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats muchkinlove. Lovely pic. 

Is there a set time in the uk for how long they want you to stay in hospital?


----------



## Wiggler

There is no set time in the UK, but if your a ftm and have a vaginal birth they like to keep you in overnight, but if you and baby are well you can be discharged same day, c-section is 2 or 3 nights, but again if you and baby are doing well you can leave a little bit earlier than that, alhough saying that, if I had a section I would be staying in as long as possible, a fresh surgery wound and kids that use mummy as a trampoline terrifies me :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

Hopefully I have a straightforward one and can get home quickly!


----------



## smileyfaces

With LO, I was just asked when I wanted to go home so I said soon? :lol: And they said okay and finished all of my paperwork and did all the relevant checks and off I went! This time Im hoping they will let me stay in over night so I can get a bit of rest...dont fancy going home a few hours after labouring and looking after two kids! Xxx


----------



## rem_82

morning everyone.
congrats munchkin. I have to say, it seems to be a girls world this month!!! Random. 

bubsy is lively this morning.
Had a conversation with OH about status of lounge last night. Wanted to know if it would be refurbed and ready to use by xmas, and he said he wasnt even touching it til next year!!!! Not impressed. Now i have no idea where to put my xmas tree. He didnt get why i was crying. I want all of downstairs done by xmas so its ready for when bubsy comes home. Thats not going to happen now. Little bit depressed!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Does anyone in the UK remember this news story? https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...0-Woman-gives-birth-child-music-festival.html Madness!!

My baby has been up and about since 5:30am today. It's most definitely more active in the mornings, but this morning, I think it's having a rave!! :rofl:

Oh! And last night, DH felt Baby kick from the outside!! :) I didn't have to say anything, and he got all exciting going, "I felt it!!!!!" :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does anybody else feel baby kicking in your bottom:S


----------



## SweetPea0903

Very nice pic munchkinlove! 
I have a 3D scan booker for Nov 26th. I can't wait! Its amazing how far technology has come!


----------



## SweetPea0903

WhisperOfHope said:


> does anybody else feel baby kicking in your bottom:S

I do! Sorta feels like a quick pressure (like when you have the need to go) Its an annoying feeling!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

munchkinlove said:


> https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/BBB688C4-40C0-4FE8-92FC-C2158A042605-589-00000035AB96300D.jpg

she is so cute:cloud9: cant wait for my 3d scan next mth seems ages away :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> does anybody else feel baby kicking in your bottom:S
> 
> I do! Sorta feels like a quick pressure (like when you have the need to go) Its an annoying feeling!Click to expand...

someone says it means baby is bum down but not sure lol feels like full on kicks for me but hubby said it cant be as its a fatty area :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm always feeling Baby kick me in the rectum, cervix or bladder! :p


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im stuck on the sofa with a locked hip and baby is playing kick the bladder feel like im going to pee myself:haha: hubbys out shopping and left the phone in the hall so i cant even call him:dohh:


----------



## embo216

oh no my boy is right at the top kicking me, little bruiser ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> oh no my boy is right at the top kicking me, little bruiser ;)

gosh just realised your 23 weeks now:O seems to be flying by


----------



## SweetPea0903

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm always feeling Baby kick me in the rectum, cervix or bladder! :p

yes same, but mainly in the rectum.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Embo, how are things? I know you said things were looking up! Any updates?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi everyone

The weeks are flying by! How are you all?


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

I'm having a super lazy day. Just sitting on the sofa and stuffing my face. I'm constantly hungry today! Anyone else had this? Tired as well.

I've had pressure sporadically on my bum which I guess is the baby kicking.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant stop eating!


----------



## gflady

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I cant stop eating!

I'm glad it's not just me! I just can't get full at all. Had a massive lunch an hour ago and now I'm thinking about what to eat next :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I cant stop eating either...not particularly hungry, just eating loadss! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

was just goingto say i havent been very hungry today yet have just sat and ate 4slices of just dry bread:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive just ate two apples, a Wispa, a packet of Monster Munch and two pieces of Tiger Bread with loads of butter. Off to the kitchen to see what I can eat next :thumbup:


----------



## gflady

Yum, tiger bread and butter! I want some now! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Ive just ate two apples, a Wispa, a packet of Monster Munch and two pieces of Tiger Bread with loads of butter. Off to the kitchen to see what I can eat next :thumbup:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wispa'sand tiger bread cant get them here:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhhh im sulking now with a craving for monster munch and wispa:nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry to make you sulk :haha: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Sorry to make you sulk :haha: xxx

lol no worries just begged my mum to send some over when she sends a parcel over:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Im obsessed with pickled onion crisps at the minute, hence the monster munch! My mouth is watering just typing about them! Gunna have to go get another bag! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Im obsessed with pickled onion crisps at the minute, hence the monster munch! My mouth is watering just typing about them! Gunna have to go get another bag! Xxx

my mouth is watering just thinking of them, just found some on an online shopbut4.99 delivery forone bag of crisps i dont think ben will allow lol:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

4.99 postage for a bag?! :O Do they not have something similar in Germany?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> 4.99 postage for a bag?! :O Do they not have something similar in Germany?xxx

it was just for delivery lol they are 99 cents per bag :haha: nope they have strange flavours here i miss prawn coctail and all things like that!


----------



## babydreams85

I think your growing uterus also causes pressure in your rectum (hence the upcoming hemorrhoids we may get eeek)!!! He hasn't ever kicked me there, but he sits on my bladder a lot...which is terribly uncomfortable. I learned a trick...when he's sitting on it I get on all fours and sway back and forth for a few minutes. It makes him change position!


----------



## tntrying22

Noticed Rota hasn't posted in a few days...hope she's feeling/doing better.:flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:



> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 4.99 postage for a bag?! :O Do they not have something similar in Germany?xxx
> 
> it was just for delivery lol they are 99 cents per bag :haha: nope they have strange flavours here i miss prawn coctail and all things like that!Click to expand...

Mm love prawn cocktail! I had some prawn cocktail Wotsits the other day they were yummy! Xxx


----------



## gflady

Ahhh, must eat more food. I'm challenging myself to hold out from now until dinner time (just under 3 hours) but I don't think it's going to work... Must distract myself somehow...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg I love crisps!


----------



## Newt4

Last night I was totally craving mcdonalds. I dont even like mcd's


----------



## gflady

I've failed at holding out til dinner time. I can't believe I haven't felt full at all today despite constantly eating. I've drunk 1.2 litres of water too just in case it's dehydration. Still not full.

It's our 10 year anniversary today :) tempted to have a small glass of wine with DH to celebrate. x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Chocolate. :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

SweetPea0903 said:


> Embo, how are things? I know you said things were looking up! Any updates?

Hi Sweetpea :) hes been very active and it was so positive last week at his check up appointment. We have a brain scan a week today so fingers crossed it'll all be fine and he's come through it unharmed :)


----------



## tntrying22

I had a dream last night that I chugged three glasses of red wine. I woke up like OMG and then was like phew dreaming lol...


----------



## SweetPea0903

That's fantastic embo! So happy he is doing well!

We think we have figured out a name we both agree on! Skylie... Its different and not a popular name (which was what we were looking for).

Just have to figure out a middle name... Any suggestions?
Skylie ___ White


----------



## embo216

Aww I like Skylie, I personally think Skylie May White sounds lovely :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> That's fantastic embo! So happy he is doing well!
> 
> We think we have figured out a name we both agree on! Skylie... Its different and not a popular name (which was what we were looking for).
> 
> Just have to figure out a middle name... Any suggestions?
> Skylie ___ White

i like it have never heard it before but sounds really good:cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

Skylie is cute!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We had our 20 week scan yesterday.

Baby definitely a girl, 25th centile for all of her measurements except her legs which are 50th centile. Normal amount of fluid :flower:

Really relieved that she is showing no signs of any diabetes side effects, my gestational diabetes is just starting to get a little harder to control. I am having to eat my main meal at lunch and no carbs in the evening. No cake and no yummyness for me.

I got quite fed up with it all yesterday morning before the scan - I am 26, weighed 8 stone when I got pregnant and haven't gained hardly any weight, no one in my family has diabetes so why the hell do I get it when pregnant???????????????

Little baby makes it all worth while though :cloud9:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/20weeks_zps4d80ae0a.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/16weeks2_zpsbc999b44.jpg​


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cute! Congrats xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Awww, sweet, congrats on the great scan. Glad baby girl is doing good.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Amelie.


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats amelie. Glad she is doing well. 

I like skylie may


----------



## ayclobes

I had my glucose test almost 2 wks ago. I have gestational diabetes. I seen a dietician last week, and I got my monitor and accessories...and was to follow a food plan. Not even my first day of the food plan and I already knew i'd need a medication or insulin. My before breakfast(fasting) was supposed to be between 60-95 and mine was 102, 1hr after breakfast was supposed to be less than 130 and mine was 136. I will be starting insulin injections and had to switch from a midwife to an ob because i am technically considered high risk...and they will not let me go over my due date..if anything i think they'll induce me 2wks or something before my due date...i'll be finding out at my appt on the 22nd.


At my 20w scan over 2wks ago, they never said anything about his growth or how big he was like they did for amelie. I have GD also (stated above)..they just said he was perfect and his measurements were right on for being 20w. I get another scan on the 22nd so maybe they'll say something then? i have no idea.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ayclobes said:


> I had my glucose test almost 2 wks ago. I have gestational diabetes. I seen a dietician last week, and I got my monitor and accessories...and was to follow a food plan. Not even my first day of the food plan and I already knew i'd need a medication or insulin. My before breakfast(fasting) was supposed to be between 60-95 and mine was 102, 1hr after breakfast was supposed to be less than 130 and mine was 136. I will be starting insulin injections and had to switch from a midwife to an ob because i am technically considered high risk...and they will not let me go over my due date..if anything i think they'll induce me 2wks or something before my due date...i'll be finding out at my appt on the 22nd.
> 
> 
> At my 20w scan over 2wks ago, they never said anything about his growth or how big he was like they did for amelie. I have GD also (stated above)..they just said he was perfect and his measurements were right on for being 20w. I get another scan on the 22nd so maybe they'll say something then? i have no idea.

:hugs: GD is rubbish

Don't be too hard on yourself yet, understanding what sugars you can tolerate and how to manage it is really hard. People who are diabetic and non pregnant only have to worry about themselves not a baby too! It takes along time to learn what works for you but I realise we dont have the luxury of lots of time :hugs:

My fasting sugars in the morning are creeping up so I am eating my main meal at lunch (which I cope with fine) and no carbs in the evening. I am just rubbish at processing carbs unfortunately.

I was induced with my eldest daughter at 39 weeks and this time I will refuse induction unless 1. repeated scans show baby is big 2. the placenta shows signs of deterioration 3. I have excessive fluid that is at a dangerous level.

It is great that your baby showed now signs of issues at 20 week scan, they could have picked up on high fluid levels or a large abdominal circumference as the main signs.

My GD with my little girl wasnt diagnosed until late in the day last time so was probably realllllllllllllllllly bad for goodness knows how long and she was born weighing a healthy 6lb 7oz, no chub on her and her blood sugars didnt crash at birth.

Please don't be frightened into anything and don't feel guilty about this happening to you xxxx


----------



## sara3337

I have gestational dibetes too, its hard to control, no rice hardly any bread and lately I cant have pasta. :((((((((((((( My diabetes educator said I might need Insulin injections :( 
I am so upset..... I am trying to control even more after she said that. So worried


----------



## rem_82

The ladies who have GD, i really feel for you. Had no idea you couldn't eat carbs! It sucks that you have to watch what you eat whilst pregnant. This is supposed to be relax and let yourself go. Besides, I thought it was only a weight thing. Shows how much I know. Well I hope all goes well for you guys, and it buggers of afterwards!!!

By the way love beef monster munch, but crisos make me sick right now!!! :growlmad:

Cant believe i'm 24 weeks today...is that v day for me??


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes that is V day :happydance: xxx


----------



## yellow11

Happy v day :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wowee!!! Happy V day!! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all i am sooooooo tired no sleep last night thanks to my neumatic drill of a husband snoring all night long so loud, then baby kicking , tried for longer when he woke up this morn but roadworks have started right outside the flat so no chance:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> The ladies who have GD, i really feel for you. Had no idea you couldn't eat carbs! It sucks that you have to watch what you eat whilst pregnant. This is supposed to be relax and let yourself go. Besides, I thought it was only a weight thing. Shows how much I know. Well I hope all goes well for you guys, and it buggers of afterwards!!!
> 
> By the way love beef monster munch, but crisos make me sick right now!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Cant believe i'm 24 weeks today...is that v day for me??

happy v day:happydance::happydance:


----------



## gflady

Wow, GD sucks. Surely wholegrain carbs are allowed since they should stabilise blood sugars? 
I worry that I may have it when I come to being tested as I have PCOS. What causes GD?

Happy V day rem!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Gosh i have one spoilt little madame already:dohh: just had a natter with mum again and they are having to hire a care as big as a nissan path finder to bring everything over for her and shes still buying:wacko: add that to pressys from aunts,my sister my cousin,all the stuff nans knitting for her so glad we got a 2 bed flat:haha:, we havent much money atmas things havent worked out how we wanted with bens work so having to rely on benefits until he finds something else( i hate hate hate it) but needs must we need to live i have to say if it wasnt for my parents we would have nothing but the small box of clothes we have collected over the years for her and a cot:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

what lovely parents you have xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> what lovely parents you have xx

i keep telling them to stop buying things:haha: but mums like nonono its nannys first grandchild shes alloud to be spoilt:dohh:


----------



## gflady

My parents haven't bought anything , even though it's the first grandchild. I think my mum's too superstitious to buy anything yet. Hope they do buy some stuff though, i'm starting to get stressed about how expensive everything is!


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey Ladies, I am sorry I haven't been in touch, but I have been stalking the forum like there is no tomorrow LOL

Well I went to Germany to vivist my doctor and stuff and she says I have a UTI.. meh and since she told me I have been in pain :o As if my brain just realised... 

Anyway I took a sachet of antibiotics and have to take some kind of invasive pill :/

Then I am going back to Egypt since university here have made a mess of my application, so it turns out there will be no change in my career after all and it is back to programming for me.. on the bright side, I will do my best to enjoy it ! and I am sure once my bubba is here I will feel like it is all worth it..

At the end of the day having a baby without my hubby was going to be too hard anyway, right?

Need some encouragement here lol (but honest ones)


----------



## gflady

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey Ladies, I am sorry I haven't been in touch, but I have been stalking the forum like there is no tomorrow LOL
> 
> Well I went to Germany to vivist my doctor and stuff and she says I have a UTI.. meh and since she told me I have been in pain :o As if my brain just realised...
> 
> Anyway I took a sachet of antibiotics and have to take some kind of invasive pill :/
> 
> Then I am going back to Egypt since university here have made a mess of my application, so it turns out there will be no change in my career after all and it is back to programming for me.. on the bright side, I will do my best to enjoy it ! and I am sure once my bubba is here I will feel like it is all worth it..
> 
> At the end of the day having a baby without my hubby was going to be too hard anyway, right?
> 
> Need some encouragement here lol (but honest ones)

Defo. We've got a lifetime to work on our careers (espesh since retirement age seems to be getting older!), and only a limited amount of time to enjoy children with our partners. My career's going to be on hold whilst we focus on family. I think it'll be great. I know plenty of women who have had incredibly successful careers that began in their forties/fifties. Everything happens for a reason :)

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Wow, GD sucks. Surely wholegrain carbs are allowed since they should stabilise blood sugars?
> I worry that I may have it when I come to being tested as I have PCOS. What causes GD?

GD is caused by a reaction between the hormones released by the placenta having a reaction that compromises your insulin production.

Everyone is different with what is 'allowed' - wholegrain carbs are obviously much better than white carbs but everyone is different with what they can tolerate.

I am only borderline diabetic at the moment, maybe not even that bad yet, and I can only tolerate maybe 2 slices of wholegrain bread at most.

It is strange, I can actually tolerate 'simple' sugars better than slow release things :shrug:

I know diabetics that can drink full fat coke but can't look at a potato!


----------



## Farida_2013

gflady said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I am sorry I haven't been in touch, but I have been stalking the forum like there is no tomorrow LOL
> 
> Well I went to Germany to vivist my doctor and stuff and she says I have a UTI.. meh and since she told me I have been in pain :o As if my brain just realised...
> 
> Anyway I took a sachet of antibiotics and have to take some kind of invasive pill :/
> 
> Then I am going back to Egypt since university here have made a mess of my application, so it turns out there will be no change in my career after all and it is back to programming for me.. on the bright side, I will do my best to enjoy it ! and I am sure once my bubba is here I will feel like it is all worth it..
> 
> At the end of the day having a baby without my hubby was going to be too hard anyway, right?
> 
> Need some encouragement here lol (but honest ones)
> 
> Defo. We've got a lifetime to work on our careers (espesh since retirement age seems to be getting older!), and only a limited amount of time to enjoy children with our partners. My career's going to be on hold whilst we focus on family. I think it'll be great. I know plenty of women who have had incredibly successful careers that began in their forties/fifties. Everything happens for a reason :)
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xClick to expand...

Oh Thank you so much, yes I agree completely, I feel like I have been living out of a suitcase for long enough, I would not want to pass on the experience of our first child just to live miserably out of a suitcase again... Thank you huny and I really hope you feel better soon too! I am having my glucose test Monday the 22nd.. :nope:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

rem_82 said:


> The ladies who have GD, i really feel for you. Had no idea you couldn't eat carbs! It sucks that you have to watch what you eat whilst pregnant. This is supposed to be relax and let yourself go. Besides, I thought it was only a weight thing. Shows how much I know. Well I hope all goes well for you guys, and it buggers of afterwards!!!
> 
> By the way love beef monster munch, but crisos make me sick right now!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Cant believe i'm 24 weeks today...is that v day for me??

:happydance: Happy vday! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have brought loads for baby, my mum and dad said wirte them a list but I think I have most of it covered! opps!

FIL was originally going to buy us a buggy but when my mum was selling her car, FIL gave my mum 2000 to buy it for me so I dont expect the buggy now haha x


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone elsesuffering from really severe tiredness? I am struggling to keep my eyes open and still 2.5 hours til OH gets home so I can sleep. :(


----------



## Best step mum

Aaaahhhh, I just want to go out and spend loads of money on baby stuff but I am trying to hold myself back. 2 main reasons, I dont have the money to spend and also I dont want to do everything too early and then have nothing to do closer to the time!

My mum and dad are buying us the pushchair/carrycot, im so excited, we are getting an iCandy peach - well that is if it arrives in time! It was ordered 10 weeks ago but noone is sure about when it will actually arrive, hopefully it will be here in the middle of December but I dont know for definate. :dohh:

I am really sore under my ribs on my back today, im not sure if it is baby lying on a nerve or if it is a stray foot or something starting to move about (I dont know at which stage that would happen) but it is really sore and of course paracetamol is not helping.....I wonder if a big bar of chocolate would help? :blush:

I noticed that perpetual mama hasnt been on for a while? I hope that all is ok with her?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hailstones on school run........niceeeeee


----------



## Beckzter

Wiggler said:


> Anyone elsesuffering from really severe tiredness? I am struggling to keep my eyes open and still 2.5 hours til OH gets home so I can sleep. :(

Yes me, I want to go to bed by 8pm every night. Forcing myself to stay up a bit tonight as its the weekend. Mentioned the tiredness to my midwife today and she didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Beckzter

Hello, hope everyone is well. Happy V day rem! 

Been a busy week baby wise for me, had 20 week scan on Monday, all is well and still team yellow. And had midwife appointment today and got my matb1 form so I can now out in my maternity leave at work. Only thing is I forgot to get it stamped at the reception desk in the dr's surgery so have to go back before I can take it to work. Luckily my surgery is open tomorrow morning for flu jab drop in so I can nip in and get it stamped.

Treated myself to a Chinese takeaway for tea tonight, DH is working Nd I couldn't be bothered to cook for myself.


----------



## fides

baaaa!!! oh no!! i didn't click the little arrow to take me to unread posts :dohh: if you just posted an EDD/bump color update but you don't see your update on the first page, please re-post the info so that i can see it and update for you. :) sorry about that! :wacko:


Also, HUGE congrats to our February 1st mammas - happy V day!! :happydance: 

and, are the February 28th mammas now half-way through? congrats to you as well!! :yipee:


----------



## Newt4

yup half way :)

Congrats on vday feb 1sters


----------



## fides

yayyy!!!! so we're all on the downhill now, woohoo! :)


----------



## staybeautiful

fides said:


> yayyy!!!! so we're all on the downhill now, woohoo! :)

OMG I hadn't thought of it that way!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rem_82

16 weeks left for me. Although i'm wondering if I will cope that long, as I am finding this pregnancy a lot more uncomfortable than the last. Im not in pain, like last time, just feel like I did at the end already!!! like I cant move very fast and sitting down and standing is both uncomfortable!!!
I think that even though i waas working last time, im a lot more stressed this time, from living in a partially refurbished house and having evil witch MIL show up every 5 mins giving us grief!!! We doing a test to see if its her thats raising our blood pressures. Mine was always been low, and its gone up, which it didnt do before. So if its her, we got a valid reason to tell her to go away!!! lol!! 
Anyway, i hope everyone has a better weekend than i'm going to. Sorry for being so miserable!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm still quite small considering its my second preg! Must do bump pics tonight xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I'm pretty small too, but this is my first. My pics are in my journal. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Here is my 21+5 bump last week with baby number 3 xx
 



Attached Files:







487899_354154928009880_1084180302_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## embo216

Happy V day Fides!!! 


Midnight your bump is so lovely and neat :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Here is my 21+5 bump last week with baby number 3 xx

Amazing abs of steel! I wish my stomach muscles wouldnt give up quite so easily :haha:

It is a lovely neat bump :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

I am also feeling like I should be further than I am. Having trouble bending and standing up, my back is playing up, can never get comfy! I only started to feel like this at about 28 weeks last time! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do any of yopu ladies know if its possible to get mastitis whilepregnant?:shrug: i have a very sore swollen right booby around the areola and abit worried about it:shrug:


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies! How are you guys?

Pregnancy bloating and constipation has set in :( any tips? Xxx


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone sorry not been on for a few days but not been feeling to good, had my flu jab on wednesday also saw my high risk consultant im now booked in for the glucose intolerence test on 6th november and then im back again on the 14th nov for a growth scan and aslo to c my high risk consultant again, also got to a birmingham app on the 22 oct to c my liver proffeser so alot of things coming up its carzy:wacko:

so really poped the last 2 days and my belly button has also poped here i am today at 21+4 nearly 22 weeks:happydance:


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> Morning ladies! How are you guys?
> 
> Pregnancy bloating and constipation has set in :( any tips? Xxx

consti[ation sucks babe, i find eating a high in fibre breakfast and fruit help me i also take dolculeaf which im aloud to take and they help to, ive been the other way this week and had diareah which is odd for me but think i had some kind of tummy bug.:wacko: prunes r suppose to b good but i dont like them fruit juice is good too:thumbup:

hope it clears soon its not nice to have:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks for the lovely bump comments, the only excersize I have ever done is walking lol I didnt know it was good for stomach muscles but it seemed to work. 

How are you all? We have just been to maccy D's for lunch, I am so hungry but can never eat much in one go :( booo


----------



## future hopes

hay babe u have such a neat bump im starting to feel big now i seem to of sprouted the last few days its still not hard tho still soft but deffo bigger hope ure back is better i find mine is ok some days and bad on other days norm walking aroung gets me all achey:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I find standing still makes me feel achy, I have to keep moving round the shops, drives me mad when OH stops to look at stuff he has no intention of buying lol x


----------



## future hopes

lol we want shopping the other day and i nearly died my back felt like it was gonna snap, :wacko:

its not to bad today but prob just because im chilling out:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Apart from how bad my pelvis is and how tired I am I don't even feel pregnant atm, That'll probably change soon when my bump pops out though :rofl: x x x


----------



## future hopes

im feeling totaly pregnant now lol but loving it. u shud pop any do soon hunny ure have to upload a pic xxx:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

No piccies from me until my bump is big, my tummy is wrecked from having my kids and there is a saggy bit :sick: it looks gross :sick:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ bet you look fine :) Baby bumps are gorgeous whatever. I think we always view our own pictures of ourself with way more judgement than others notice. (I am terrible for nit picking at my own pics haha) x

Saw a newborn in the shop this morning and oh my (didnt know if boy or girl) but the baby was utterly scrumptious!

I had a weird dream about new york and the river hudson last night :S


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> No piccies from me until my bump is big, my tummy is wrecked from having my kids and there is a saggy bit :sick: it looks gross :sick:

babe ure not grose u have grown lovely babies in there u r a beutifull person inside and out:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Gflady, totally feeling you on that one - was doing really good on my fluid and fiber intake and then yesterday - wow. tmi but it was the worst poo of my life. I nearly started crying. And now, thanks to that experience I have horrible hemorroids and have never had them so this is not a fun side effect. I have been sitting in the bath and trying all the safe over the counter meds and so far not much relief. Ugh :cry:


----------



## gflady

tntrying22 said:


> Gflady, totally feeling you on that one - was doing really good on my fluid and fiber intake and then yesterday - wow. tmi but it was the worst poo of my life. I nearly started crying. And now, thanks to that experience I have horrible hemorroids and have never had them so this is not a fun side effect. I have been sitting in the bath and trying all the safe over the counter meds and so far not much relief. Ugh :cry:

Oh no! Poor you, that sounds terrible. I just can't go- feel sick and bloated and got acid reflux on top of the constipation. In such a stinking mood tonight. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## embo216

tntrying22 said:


> Gflady, totally feeling you on that one - was doing really good on my fluid and fiber intake and then yesterday - wow. tmi but it was the worst poo of my life. I nearly started crying. And now, thanks to that experience I have horrible hemorroids and have never had them so this is not a fun side effect. I have been sitting in the bath and trying all the safe over the counter meds and so far not much relief. Ugh :cry:

oh hun :( big hugs :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

My 21 week bump. I feel so huge and fat for this being my first. I have gained 14 lbs!!!!!!! :wacko: My belly button is so close to popping.

My back pain is horrible and my hips and pelvis kill when I've been up and moving a lot, and sometimes at night too when I'm trying to get comfy (sleeping is the worst right now).
 



Attached Files:







20121012_5.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lovely bumpage :D


----------



## embo216

Lovely bump!!


----------



## Newt4

Beautiful bump.

Well today is a historic day. My pre pregnancy pants dont fit any more :( That didnt happen till 24 weeks with my first.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine fit in the morning but by the evening they feel tight! xGo and get some comfy trousers :)


----------



## rem_82

Hey, future - did u have any reactions to the flu jab??? Im contemplating it but worried that i'll get ill after!!! Als my mw reckons i'll get a phone call about the whoopng cough vaccine, but she says the whole thing is a knee jerk reaction as 2 people died from it in scotland!!! I think i'll miss that one.

Baby is jumping on my bladder!! its not very comfy!!

Talking of number 2's, I've had bad bowl movements the last 2 days! Although i think i'm reacting to the dried apricots im eating to increase iron levels!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My bump is totally different to my first bump, it is more low and neat this time whereas last time it was high but spread quite a bit :shrug:

20 week pics below, I was going out for a meal, I don't dress like that every day :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8









20 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

love your dress! Cute bump!

I am still not sure whether to get flu jab or not :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had the flu/swine flu jab when I was expecting my daughter, I have only had 'proper' flu once in my life and I felt like I was dying. I sort of think if my immune system is suppressed during pregnancy I would rather go for it - very personal decision though.

The reasoning I heard behind the whooping cough vaccine is that several babies under the age of 8 weeks have died and whooping cough is on the rise in the UK. 

Babies are vaccinated at 8 weeks with their standard jabs but your own immunity may not pass to them to protect them until that time (it sometimes wears off and the 'placental immunity' babies are born with isn't 100%)

I think I will have the jab because my FIL had whooping cough as a baby and it permanently damaged his lungs and it is quite dangerous for him to even get a cold now. Of course the chances are tiny of my baby catching it but I would feel guilty if it was offered, I declined it and then something happened.

I believe all US ladies have it as standard but it wasnt seen that the cost v. risk was worth it in the UK until the recent increase.

The subject though is always going to be like immunisations for babies - controversial! I think as long as you feel you are making an informed decision it is a personal choice :flower:


----------



## embo216

I think when I get offered the flu and whopping cough jab I will have them, I very nearly died as a baby from whooping cough too :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> I think when I get offered the flu and whopping cough jab I will have them, I very nearly died as a baby from whooping cough too :(

I think the whooping cough jab is anytime from 28 weeks to 36 weeks they are offering it :thumbup:

I have been offered my flu jab already and can't decide whether to split them up or have two sore arms! 

The only side effect I had from the flu jab last time was a heavy arm so I am not too worried x


----------



## SweetPea0903

They won't give me the whooping cough one until after i deliver...

I didn't want to get the flu jab, but the hospital i work at is making it mandatory for all employees with patient contact to get it. They actually made us sign a paper that if we dont, we will get fired... Not sure how that's legal forcing people to get a vaccine, but it is what it is i guess.


----------



## Beckzter

I had the flu jab a couple of weeks ago. Around 6 hours after having it I started to feel really unwell, shivers, hot and cold, headache, aches, feeling sick. This lasted for approx 48 hours. Horrible at the time but worth it if it stops me getting flu at any point this winter.

Ick, Im starting with heartburn :wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

Cute bump Amelie! 

I got both vaccines at the same time (TDAP and flu) and did fine--no reactions. Whooping cough is bad here in the US right now too...a 6 week old baby just died in my county from it. :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

I get the flu jab every year because I'm a nurse, and I don't react to it (only achey arm syndrome!). I heard that you only react to it on the first one, then any subsequent flu jabs don't affect you. I don't know how true that is. :shrug:

If I'm offered it, I'll get the whooping cough jab. :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

Having horrible heartburn/acid reflux.... It literally feels like I drank a gallon of acid! :(


----------



## Newt4

yuck! feel better!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Yikes acid reflux is the worst. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sara3337

I get a lot of painful ligament pain, makes me teary


----------



## Seity

I'm wearing my pre-preg jeans in my 23 week bump pic below, but they are low rise, so the bump is up higher. I've gained 14.5lbs so far. I was hoping it would be more by now.
I never get reflux, but my OH does and it seems really awful. I think he gets it for me.
 



Attached Files:







23weeks_sm.JPG
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SweetPea0903

It is horrible... It feels like you drank acid, and it also feels like you have an elephant sitting on your chest. Sleeping with my head elevated with pillows... Hoping that will help a little.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I haven't had heartburn yet, but I'm expecting it any minute!

It's 5:30am and me and Baby are wide awake. He/She doesn't wake me up, but my ever-weakening bladder does! Baby's routine means he/she is awake in the mornings. :)


----------



## sara3337

I used to drink a bit of Milk and it helped with the acid


----------



## yellow11

For those worried.about the flu jab, don't. 
It's not what they call "live". Live vaccines have a little.bit of.the virus in them which can make you a little ill but then immune. 
The flu jab isnt this. It's.just an.immunisation. 
Please get it ladies. It's a very serious thing if.you catch it especially for the baby. And the only.side.effect is a little bit of.a tender arm for a few days. :thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

Ps. My space bar and full stop button are very close and I typed that very quick, sorry for over punctuating. :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never ever had flu and I have never had a flu jab. The reasons against being that I have never had flu and I am generally fit and healthy BUT I have never been pregnant heavily in winter before. I think if I did get flu my body could fight it easily but my mum thinks it could be harder when pregnant. I am booked in for 17th November anyway x


----------



## mrsswaffer

The jab doesn't give you flu. :)


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Happy Sunday! Can I just say that dried apricots are amazing for constipation! I've been blocked for two days. Had 5 large dried apricots this morning with my cereal, an hour later all is back to normal. I recommend them.

Questions, have you guys had an increased appetite recently? I have massively and am at a loss as to what to snack on without gaining tons of weight. I usually want a savoury snack, and I'm vegetarian. If I do want something sweet I try to go for fruit but usually end up smashing a large bar of chocolate!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like snacking on cheese and oaty crackers, I am a bit limited because of the diabetes though!

I would much rather have the chocolate :haha:


----------



## gflady

I guess with GD it must mean you're super healthy and won't gain as much pregnancy weight?

Oaty crackers and cheese sound great! x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I havent gained much weight this time really.

I made up for it last time though :haha: With Ivy I gained 3.5 stone, then lost half a stone in the few weeks before she was born because my GD was diagnosed. 

After delivery though I only had 1.5 stone to lose because I was carrying quite a bit of water which accounted for some of the weight gain.

I was a fan of cake though when pregnant with Ivy :blush:


----------



## Farida_2013

Seity said:


> I'm wearing my pre-preg jeans in my 23 week bump pic below, but they are low rise, so the bump is up higher. I've gained 14.5lbs so far. I was hoping it would be more by now.
> I never get reflux, but my OH does and it seems really awful. I think he gets it for me.

Wow Hun! You have finally popped in such a lovely way! :thumbup:



gflady said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Happy Sunday! Can I just say that dried apricots are amazing for constipation! I've been blocked for two days. Had 5 large dried apricots this morning with my cereal, an hour later all is back to normal. I recommend them.
> 
> Questions, have you guys had an increased appetite recently? I have massively and am at a loss as to what to snack on without gaining tons of weight. I usually want a savoury snack, and I'm vegetarian. If I do want something sweet I try to go for fruit but usually end up smashing a large bar of chocolate!

Morning gf! Yes my appetite has gone over the roof lately! Baby is starting to grow at massive amounts and prolly getting the fat under the skin too so maybe that's why :D ooo exciting! Try to stick to healthy snakc (although I always eat a cake or two now and then.. yes a cake not a piece)


----------



## tntrying22

Sorry to those with heartburn/reflux - I am hoping I don't get that also ugh! I have read to not eat 2hrs before you go to bed and don't lie down after eating helps. Also, mint aggravates heartburn so avoid gum or mint candy.

Gflady, maybe try cottage cheese, yogurt or ice cream? I want these all the time it seems and they are on the sweet side - I've been pairing them with fruit to get a double boost of calcium and fruit. Also the cottage cheese has protein so should help you feel full. Or maybe a smoothie with a little peanut butter and banana? A lightly sweetened cereal? Think protein and fiber to keep hunger away. I feel you - this baby has kicked my already active sweet tooth into overdrive. He ordered pumpkin pie yesterday and it was delicious! I also have a mix of pumpkin bread in the pantry...:winkwink: Or I try dark chocolate - seems the richer the chocolate the less to satisfy my craving!

22 wks!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 22 wks tn.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I know the jab does not give you flu :) I am just saying I have never had it before and I dont see any reason why I would suddenly get flu. To be honest I think people are to quick to dismiss a bad cold as "flu" these days.


----------



## Lindylou

I had my flu jab on Thursday. Feel fine. No different. The people at occupational health said it protects me because immunity is shot in pregnancy and offers some protection to baby in first 3 months.


----------



## tntrying22

I've had the flu one time and thought i'd die. It was also literally the same week I am due. I will probably do it but I've never had a flu shot and wouldn't do it unless I was pregnant. And I know "it doesn't make you sick" but I know plenty of people that got sick mysteriously after getting a flu shot. And I also know that they basically guess which strain will be out each year so you could theoretically get a flu shot and the strain be different. Not that you wouldn't have protection, you'd probably be ok but thats a little meh for me. 

Only pros for getting it are that even though I work from home and are pretty isolated, my husband goes to school full time = petri dish. And my bf was pregnant last winter and her husband got swine flu - lucky she had gotten a shot. 

I refused the one at my drs office because they said it had preservatives in it - not sure I buy into the whole vaccines cause autism hype but if I can get it without it I'll do it. Plus I'm traveling the next two weeks for work so I really can't afford to take the chance I'd have a reaction to it.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, they really are! I had the flu a couple of years ago, and I was in bed for a whole week. I didn't have a stuffy nose or sore throat, but my muscles hurt and my head ached constantly. I was forever hot/cold. The cold is nothing like the flu! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think its cause I didnt get offered these with my other 2 so now I just dont see the need lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive got to book my flu jabthink my gyney does it from the posters up in her office, i hate needles:haha:


----------



## Newt4

I dont get the flu shot and Im a microbiologist. Its a gimmick unless your not healthy.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> I dont get the flu shot and Im a microbiologist. Its a gimmick unless your not healthy.

i was a preemie and have terrible immune system pick up everything going:haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Just realised that its v day for me. 

Got my flu jab yesterday and apart from a bruise on my arm I haven't had any other issues. I was told that if I got the flu in pregnancy because of the reduced immune system I could end up really ill so I was brave and got the needle and didn't even feel it!

How is everyone?


----------



## embo216

Happy V day Best step mum :) I'm good, took my little girl to the beach today and we made a lovely sandcastle :cloud9:


----------



## rem_82

Embo - werent u cold today on the beach??? bbbrrrrrrrrrr!!

I just remembered that i had a flu type thing when I was ill with DS. I was tired, dizzy achey and coughing up pleghm for weeks!! It was pretty awful, so maybe i will get the flu jab. Still not sure about the whooping cough though!!!

happy v day beststepmom! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> Embo - werent u cold today on the beach??? bbbrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> I just remembered that i had a flu type thing when I was ill with DS. I was tired, dizzy achey and coughing up pleghm for weeks!! It was pretty awful, so maybe i will get the flu jab. Still not sure about the whooping cough though!!!
> 
> happy v day beststepmom! :happydance:

It was really warm for a October day today in Essex :haha: We did have wellies and coats on though, got to love a beach on a chilly day as long as your wrapped up warm:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had fun :) we go to the beach all year round. My faves are October and February! 

Night ladies xx


----------



## Newt4

I took my daughter to a pumpkin patch today. It was pretty pathetic! There was no patch just a field with store bought pumpkin lined up LOL. At least there was a petting zoo and a wicked play ground.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:


----------



## yellow11

WhisperOfHope said:


> Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:

Ohh dear... :hugs: hope you can get something to help. 
Happy 23 weeks,
22 weeks here :happydance:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:

Happy 23 weeks! Get some prune juice down you for the poops :haha:


----------



## embo216

yellow11 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:
> 
> Ohh dear... :hugs: hope you can get something to help.
> Happy 23 weeks,
> 22 weeks here :happydance:Click to expand...

Happy 22 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yellow11 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:
> 
> Ohh dear... :hugs: hope you can get something to help.
> Happy 23 weeks,
> 22 weeks here :happydance:Click to expand...

happy 22 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

WhisperOfHope said:


> Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:

Im the opposite today :( think something upset my tummy tho. Hope yours is sorted soon :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all :)


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey everybody!

I have extreme diahrrea, think it's the antibiotic my doctor gave me for my UTI? or does that not affect it?

Also, Whenever I stand up, I feel a really bad pressure near where my bladder is, but like all around under my belly.. It's a new feeling since the antibiotic or is that a coincidence? *worried*

On a positive note, I am back to Egypt next Sunday the 21st! Wahey for not so good internet but yaaaay for being with my DH again :D

Beany is starting to kick so often now and is being so active she makes me tired haha

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I have extreme diahrrea, think it's the antibiotic my doctor gave me for my UTI? or does that not affect it?
> 
> Also, Whenever I stand up, I feel a really bad pressure near where my bladder is, but like all around under my belly.. It's a new feeling since the antibiotic or is that a coincidence? *worried*
> 
> On a positive note, I am back to Egypt next Sunday the 21st! Wahey for not so good internet but yaaaay for being with my DH again :D
> 
> Beany is starting to kick so often now and is being so active she makes me tired haha
> 
> How is everybody else doing?

think the pressure is just baby hun i have the same gets worse when ive been sitting and stand up:shrug:


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> Morning ladies 23 weeks here today and seriouse constipation!:dohh:

5 or 6 dried apricots worked wonders for me. As did upping my fruit and veg. Constipation sucks! Hope you find relief soon.

I'm on night shifts yesterday and tonight. Blah. Hate them, and I can never sleep for long during the day. Nevermind. xxx

PS I'm having the most intense chocolate cravings- I've just rediscovered Nestle Lion bars. AMAZING.


----------



## tntrying22

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I have extreme diahrrea, think it's the antibiotic my doctor gave me for my UTI? or does that not affect it?
> 
> Also, Whenever I stand up, I feel a really bad pressure near where my bladder is, but like all around under my belly.. It's a new feeling since the antibiotic or is that a coincidence? *worried*
> 
> On a positive note, I am back to Egypt next Sunday the 21st! Wahey for not so good internet but yaaaay for being with my DH again :D
> 
> Beany is starting to kick so often now and is being so active she makes me tired haha
> 
> How is everybody else doing?

Try taking acidophilous tablets or eating live culture yogurt 2 hours or more after your dosage. The natural bacteria will help your gut replace the good bacteria that's getting killed off with the antibiotics. The tablets would be faster :)

Happy 22/23 weeks and vdays!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yum Lion bar!

My new midwife just phoned for a chat and I said about my labour worried (super fast labours in past!) and what would happen etc she said if I get the GBS all clear at 28weeks we can arrange a home birth if I feel comfortable and OH agreed to pool hire. I did say my concerns about being far from hospital but I have 2 previous straight forward labours with no pain relief or tears so I have that on my side but still a bit nervous haha xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, that's amazing, Midnight. :) I'd love a home birth, but because this is my first and we're a 45 minute drive away from the hospital, I'd prefer to be there! Hopefully, in the midwife-led unit though. :D


----------



## Farida_2013

Thanks for the advice ladies I Will sure try that! :flower:


----------



## Seity

Very excited to take Gabriel to the pumpkin patch this coming weekend. I hope the weather cooperates and it's not too chilly. 
I'll be getting my flu shot at work on the 22nd. They offer it free through my office every year and I get it every year. I would much rather have protection from a couple of strains than get unlucky and actually get the flu. I know it's unlikely, but I'd rather the protection for me and baby. I got the swine flu vaccine when I was pregnant with Gabriel and am fairly sure my husband got it and shared it with us. Luckily, since I'd had the shot, my symptoms were milder than my husbands and didn't last as long. It was bad enough that I couldn't eat for a week. He was miserable for about 3 weeks.
We finally decided on a name - Samuel Vincent :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely name hun :cloud9:


----------



## yellow11

Lovely name,
Samuel and Gabriel, :cloud9: go together so well


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awww love that name:cloud9:


wooop finaly my first home cooked dinner that isnt pizza or pizza!:haha:


----------



## Raavi

Hi All,

Glad to see everyone is doing well and getting through their pregnancy. Sorry I have been away for a few months. For most people, the nausea went away but for me it's still around but better than it was a few weeks ago. I think it may be partly due to gestational diabetes that I have been diagnosed with. Hoping the next few months will go by quickly with the holidays coming up :)

Siety, that's a beautiful name! Farida, good luck in Egypt :) Midnight Fairy, don't stress, it will all go well!


----------



## tntrying22

Like the name Samuel :flower:

We still are undecided - think we're going to have to wait and see him. So much pressure to pick a name!


----------



## ayclobes

We havent settled on a name for sure for lil man just yet. There are some that we like..but we can't agree!

Here's our list thus far;
Preston
Ryder
Levi (maybe says dh)

His middle name WILL be James (my dh's first name)


----------



## Lindylou

The flu jab I got in work has swine flu in it as well seity so you will be doubly immune!! They said about complications in pregnancy with the flu and swine flu and like you I'd rather not take the chance. 

Has anybody thought about the whopping cough vaccine? It is such a horrible illness and i want to protect against it but in all the info on it it doesn't say it has been tested safely in pregnancy but is predicted almost certainly no risk. Heaven help me when it comes to MMR time :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm getting the vaccine if I'm offered it, and I'll be getting my kids the MMR vaccines too. I had them, and had no problems. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I thought the flu jab was free anyway?? Or are you not in UK? Its free here. All antenatal/post natal care is?

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## tntrying22

I had a tetanus shot late summer last year and I called and it had whooping cough in it so I am good on that one :)


----------



## smileyfaces

We like the name Rupert...is this a bit odd do you think? Im scared to tell anyone because people will pull their faces and be like "Rupert?!?" :haha: But we think its cute! Xxx


----------



## Seity

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I thought the flu jab was free anyway?? Or are you not in UK? Its free here. All antenatal/post natal care is?
> 
> Hope your all ok xx

It's not free in the US unless your insurance covers it. My insurance would cover it, but it's easier just to get it done through work. It would only be $25-30 without insurance anyway. My insurance covers all my maternity and post natal care as well, 100%, so I don't pay a penny. When we decided that we were going to TTC for Gabriel, I made sure I had an insurance plan that would cover everything.
I made sure Gabriel had all his vaccines on schedule.

I like the name Rupert. I think it's more popular since Buffy the Vampire Slayer TV series. :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like Rupert too!

We have a name but are keeping it under wraps this time :flower:


----------



## embo216

I love Rupert :) I have a name I think we'll go for but keeping it quiet too x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

eeek I guess we are lucky for the NHS.

I like Rupert! 

We have 3 top names and are going to wait till we see her but keeping them quiet xx


----------



## smileyfaces

We kept quiet with Oscar, didnt want everyone to know. We will probably do the same this time! :D just not sure of a middle name for Rupert xxx


----------



## Best step mum

We have our names chosen for either a boy or a girl. 

I can't wait to find out which we will be using!


----------



## Wiggler

We have our name sorted, Sophie :cloud9: and a boys name in case she is a he :haha: x x x


----------



## embo216

I didnt keep my names secret with Lily or Jack but feel like I need to keep something back this time :lol:


----------



## rem_82

I cant get my OH to agree on any name, but we have shortened it to emily or charlotte, but we not telling anyone until she is born!!!

Love the name rupert, and sophie.

Those with bad bowls, I have horrendous wind, and my goodness it stinks!!! Cant seem to get rid of it!! 

Going to an antenatal class on thurs, i'm looking forward to it, as i couldnt go with DS.

Mrsswaffer, i used to live in Canterbury too, near wingham but in the sticks, I still dont get why they only have the one maternity hospital in such a large area. I lice in Durham now, and there are 3 on my doorstep!!!
I might end up having a home birth, if the snow is that bad that we cant get to hospital!!! So scared!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

good luck at the antenatal xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Hi everyone-

Good news from my scan last week...dr said little one looked healthy, especially his heart (a concern as I was born with a heart condition)! So relieved!

And yes, I said his - we're having a boy! Dr was 100% sure, so we're officially team blue!


----------



## Newt4

Love the name Rupert! We wont be finalizing names until December/January. We keep it a secrete too. OH and I fight really badly about names so we pick a submission date and we have to submit our top 5 names. Last time Anna was on both lists so my daughter was named Anna.

Congrats team blue kitty!


----------



## babydreams85

Is anyone else really hot? Several times this week I have become flushed and red faced after just walking around or putting away the laundry. It's miserable...:(


----------



## SweetPea0903

I get heat flashes all the time.


----------



## Lindylou

I think Anna is a lovely name. My dh does not want the bump named after family members but if it is pink I would love to use my grandmas name as a middle name. Any suggestions about how I go about it? Naming the baby is such a hard decision to agree on !!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies bloomin freezing here this morn got the doc this aft for weight and bp etc , my bump seems smaller today i dont know if shes maybe turned as the kiks and punches feel more like tickles and aweird feeling now:shrug:


----------



## Best step mum

I normally find that my bump is smaller in the morning, it is as if baby is lying more towards my back first thing in the morning and then moves out during the day. 

I just realised that it is 12 weeks today until I finish work, hopefully the time will fly in, although I will be 36 weeks by the time that I finish so I will definately be needing the break!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ with regards to the name, could you put a twist on the name so its still like your family members but not the same? Not sure how it would work with all names.

I had a bad tummy all night :( Dont know if it was pregnancy or a bug but grrrr sooo tired. Done school run now chilling waiting for pram delivery x


----------



## Wiggler

Hi everyone!

Got a busy day of housework today, sorting out stuff to go to my mums house.

Me and OH made the list of baby stuff we need and its not as long or scary as I thought it would be :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Core I had a awful night, woke up and couldn't go off again at 4am, then Lily decides to jump into my bed at 5am :lol: I had really awful graphic dreams too :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hugs for bad dreams xx


----------



## Farida_2013

Kitty_love said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> Good news from my scan last week...dr said little one looked healthy, especially his heart (a concern as I was born with a heart condition)! So relieved!
> 
> And yes, I said his - we're having a boy! Dr was 100% sure, so we're officially team blue!

Kittyyyyyyy!! Hey! Oh I am so glad you are doing so well, and GRATS on the boy!! hehe look at us :flower:



embo216 said:


> Core I had a awful night, woke up and couldn't go off again at 4am, then Lily decides to jump into my bed at 5am :lol: I had really awful graphic dreams too :(

Embo! How are you doing sweety?? How is Bubs?

I am having bad sleep these days too, it's horrible, I think it is our bodies being uncomfy tbh :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Farida_2013 said:


> Kitty_love said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> 
> Good news from my scan last week...dr said little one looked healthy, especially his heart (a concern as I was born with a heart condition)! So relieved!
> 
> And yes, I said his - we're having a boy! Dr was 100% sure, so we're officially team blue!
> 
> Kittyyyyyyy!! Hey! Oh I am so glad you are doing so well, and GRATS on the boy!! hehe look at us :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Core I had a awful night, woke up and couldn't go off again at 4am, then Lily decides to jump into my bed at 5am :lol: I had really awful graphic dreams too :(Click to expand...
> 
> Embo! How are you doing sweety?? How is Bubs?
> 
> I am having bad sleep these days too, it's horrible, I think it is our bodies being uncomfy tbh :hugs:Click to expand...

:hi: Farida! So glad your back with your other half now, you must have missed him so much :hugs:

Baby is really good, still kicking me good and proper! We're back down the hospital on Thursday for his brain scan, in some cases severe anaemia means that the lack of oxygen means the brain doesn't develop properly so praying that doesn't relate to my little man. We're holding off booking the 4D scan until we get through this scan so fingers crossed I can book it Thursday night:happydance: 

Its V day for me and baby tomorrow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tried to book the antenatal classes but they have non running until jan and 11th at earlyest:shrug: and im a bit worried i wont get it in time as mum went early with all hers ,and with bicornuate uterus theres the chance of me going early too:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Resting up for the rest of the day now, had a little bit of blood when I wiped after going to the loo, this is the 4th or 5th time this has happened but its not happened in ages now :( If I get anymore I'll be ringing the hospital. Every time I relax about this pregnancy it happens again :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Resting up for the rest of the day now, had a little bit of blood when I wiped after going to the loo, this is the 4th or 5th time this has happened but its not happened in ages now :( If I get anymore I'll be ringing the hospital. Every time I relax about this pregnancy it happens again :cry:

:hugs:maybe irritated cervix or something?


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Resting up for the rest of the day now, had a little bit of blood when I wiped after going to the loo, this is the 4th or 5th time this has happened but its not happened in ages now :( If I get anymore I'll be ringing the hospital. Every time I relax about this pregnancy it happens again :cry:

oh blimey hun that really must be terrifying :( I really hope you don't get anymore :hugs:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> just tried to book the antenatal classes but they have non running until jan and 11th at earlyest:shrug: and im a bit worried i wont get it in time as mum went early with all hers ,and with bicornuate uterus theres the chance of me going early too:shrug:

That does seem quite late hun, could it be down to the Christmas holidays or something, I know things don't run very well over them? x


----------



## Lindylou

Hope everything ok wriggler. Just call hospital and put your mind at ease. X


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping so, its only every a tiny bit at a time, but I am pregnant straight after 2 MCs with no period between any of them so I am really really worried about this pregnancy anyway :( 

The flat is a tip now where I was moving stuff from room to room and not moving to put it all away, resting on the sofa now with Dylan while Bethany is napping. very very lazy day for us I think. x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Used the doppler too and she is very unhappy with me now, she was trying to boot it off and is wriggling away now which is cheering me up. Waiting for OH to ring me back as he is at work.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> just tried to book the antenatal classes but they have non running until jan and 11th at earlyest:shrug: and im a bit worried i wont get it in time as mum went early with all hers ,and with bicornuate uterus theres the chance of me going early too:shrug:
> 
> That does seem quite late hun, could it be down to the Christmas holidays or something, I know things don't run very well over them? xClick to expand...

we are gonna do the extensive 3 day course that runs from 11th to 13th , just spoke to my mum about it and she said IF we dont get to that stage then common sence will kick in and my body will know what to do


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hmm that does seem late, I normally did my antenatl about 30weeks. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hmm that does seem late, I normally did my antenatl about 30weeks. xx

thats what i thought but its all they have as they asked the due date and said all they can do is that date or 8th jan till 18th feb :shrug:


----------



## embo216

I must admit Ive never had any antinatal classes, even with my 1st. Would have been helpful with my 1st though!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I only went with M but my labour was different to how they described (3 stages etc) but I did meet local mums. Not going to bother this time as they do a baby group after that you can go to without the antenatal x


----------



## Wiggler

I went to classes with Dylan and they were useless, the only thing they did was scare the crap out of me :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My husband was able to answer all the questions are our antenatal with Ivy and that is saying something!

We just did the hospital based ones - not NCT, I have heard the ones you pay for are much better.

I dont think anything can prepare you for the birth/having a newborn baby really....maybe the newborn side of things if you have had a lot of experience with younger siblings, newborn babies in the family etc. I still imagine it is different and it is YOUR baby.

I am excited because I know what to expect this time...and also scared because I know what to expect :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Talked to my OH and he is coming home from work :)

I'm trying to keep it in my head that I will have another labour like I had with Bethany and that takes my fear away because it was amazing, I had an awful labour with Dylan and there is always a bit of fear that it will happen again, but having had a rough labour I think if it was to happen again it wouldn't be as scary because I would understand what was happening more.

I am really looking forward to having a newborn again, the snuggles and new baby smell is my favourite thing ever! :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Aww I think newborns are very cute but I'm not a huge fan of that stage, I love from like six months onwards, I always feel like a really awful mother for saying that :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive only ever babysat and worked with kids but i think i may struggle with a newbornbe scared iwill hurt her or drop her:haha: i worked with a 6 week old at the nursery i worked in and that was hard work my own i cant hand back:haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> ive only ever babysat and worked with kids but i think i may struggle with a newbornbe scared iwill hurt her or drop her:haha: i worked with a 6 week old at the nursery i worked in and that was hard work my own i cant hand back:haha:

True, but you have the extreme love/mummy homones/adenaline when it is your own!


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ive only ever babysat and worked with kids but i think i may struggle with a newbornbe scared iwill hurt her or drop her:haha: i worked with a 6 week old at the nursery i worked in and that was hard work my own i cant hand back:haha:
> 
> True, but you have the extreme love/mummy homones/adenaline when it is your own!Click to expand...

Thats very true, Im counting on the adrenaline kicking in, no idea how I'm going to do the night feeds otherwise!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

off to the doc ina min dread to think what my bp is gonna be like:haha: feeling very worked up today for no reason


----------



## Wiggler

Rang MW who told me to ring labour ward who told me to ring back if it happens again and to rest up


----------



## ayclobes

I could potentially do my childbirth classes in november--i think thats what you ladies were talking about? But, i'd have to pay $95 for dh&i. I'm thinking that I'll do the all day one, or the 4wk one but i'll see if i can work it out with my schedule. 

Babycenter online offers an free online childbirth class/video that has everything that they would talk about in the class...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bp fine urine fine baby fine they got me with the flu jab:haha:and within the next 14 days i have to have the blood suger test too


----------



## Seity

I went to a class with my 1st. It was completely useless. Lady kept going on about 'pain with a purpose' and how you get a break between contractions. My labor was nothing like what she described and thank heavens nobody said 'pain with a purpose' while I was in labor or I'd have killed them there on the spot. Got me the good drugs and enjoyed the rest of my labor.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are ok Wriggler xx

I am sooo excited for the newborn stage! I cant wait to spend all day with baby. WIth DS, I lived at home with parents and with DD I never got much 1:1 because I had a small age gap. This time the eldest 2 are at school and I get to snuggle with baby (pah who needs to do housework!) We will also have more of a routine (I hope) with the going out everytime at same day for school runs.

I am still terrified though, I have had 2 children yet I cant remember how to look after a newborn!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Not sure what madame is doing in there feels like shes gonna break thru my belly button:haha: its not kicks i think it was her bum or something


----------



## staybeautiful

WhisperOfHope said:


> Not sure what madame is doing in there feels like shes gonna break thru my belly button:haha: its not kicks i think it was her bum or something

Brilliant :D I feel like the wee boy is trying to make a break for it sometimes lol. I love feeling him move :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what madame is doing in there feels like shes gonna break thru my belly button:haha: its not kicks i think it was her bum or something
> 
> Brilliant :D I feel like the wee boy is trying to make a break for it sometimes lol. I love feeling him move :happydance:Click to expand...

i love feeling her move but today shes playing games with my bladder keep feeling like i really have to go and then nothing:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The movements I have now are so weird, baby is definitely growing.

Am I the only one with a OH who hated labour and birth and I dont want him there??? (In the nicest possible way LOL)


----------



## Wiggler

My OH is useless when I am in labour, but I like him there as it is frowned upon to punch the MWs :rofl: Bless him though he was actually fab before we went to hospital with Bethany, he ran around doing a last minute tidy, finished cooking the last 3-4 meals we needed to freeze for after the birth, went to the shop a few times when I asked for stuff. He was useless the first time, I think the tongue lashing he got when he moaned that he was bored taught him to be a bit more supportive :rofl:

My little lady is still really low, my placenta is at the top though so that might be why. x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

He would be there if I had a home birth but he HATED the hospitals lol. Its also only him or my mum who can babysit the kids due to matthews needs and I would rather he stayed with the kids or math would panic! X


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies Meet my boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jembug

Hello lovely ladies, I'm back off holiday and finally caught up :)
So much to catch up on and too much to comment, glad your all doing ok!

Embo, so so pleases your baby is doing ok, it all looks positive now.

As for anti natel, I never went with my first and I found the labour ok. 
With my first I had a rough time too at the delivery but my second was a dream... So I'm focusing on the 'dream' birth and not thinking about my first born- if that makes sense?

As for the husband, with my first... He sat reading his gold magazine for 6 hours until I got taken into theatre for a c section or forceps delivery (thankgoodness no c section) to then tell me he felt feint! He got pushed out the room to then miss the delivery of our first baby! Ha ha.

With my second he managed to compose himself and stayed with me. Although I stayed silent all through the contractions, I said to him 'im going to have to scream because this bloody hurts' at the end and I remember looking at him and he was just standing there crying his eyes out as I was shouting in pain. Bless him. So one I'm going to be more concerned about how his feeling that what my body is putting me through!
Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ welcome back xx

congrats on boy bump sara x


----------



## fides

Kitty_love said:


> And yes, I said his - we're having a boy! Dr was 100% sure, so we're officially team blue!

congrats!!! 



embo216 said:


> Aww I think newborns are very cute but I'm not a huge fan of that stage, I love from like six months onwards, I always feel like a really awful mother for saying that :lol:

i don't think that makes you an awful mother, just an honest one. i freely admit to hating the first 10 months (colic, reflux, clingy and fussy baby who is finally learning to play on his own for a few minutes at a time without panicking)... :blush: if our next one is like his older brother, i'll be wishing to fast-forward 10 months or so. :haha:



and, i like all of the names you ladies are posting!! we've decided on Tobias, but don't have a middle name yet.


----------



## sara3337

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^ welcome back xx
> 
> congrats on boy bump sara x

Thanks Sweety :kiss:


----------



## Jembug

Congrats Sara, what a lovely 3d pic! X


----------



## Jembug

I love the new born stage, I love how dependent they are on you and how they just flop over your shoulder! Ooo I can't for cuddles. My husband prefers babies when there older, our second daughter is 20 months old and she is super cute at the mo and my husband loves it xx


----------



## future hopes

Sorry ladies not been on for a few days been so busy. I was brave enough to take a bump pic of myself in just my bra and pj bottoms but not sure if im brave enough to post it i get a bit funny about my scar:wacko:

Hope ure all well im unable to sleep tonight my pelvis on left side is killing:nope:


----------



## fides

future hopes said:


> Sorry ladies not been on for a few days been so busy. I was brave enough to take a bump pic of myself in just my bra and pj bottoms but not sure if im brave enough to post it i get a bit funny about my scar:wacko:

awww, i'm sure your bump looks fab, whether you post it here or not! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats Sara. Lovely pic xx


----------



## Newt4

For you first timers that are worried not worry lol. For me instincts just kicked in. You get completely absorbed into that little one. You learn so fast and dont wanna put the baby down at all. It's Undiscribable how it happens and how you feel but it's wonderful and yet nerve wracking at the same time. 

As for the classes I really enjoyed mine. We learnt baby massage which really help in my case cause my first had tummy issues. Plus my husband felt more confident during my labour and was so helpfully.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you, Newt. :) I just recently had that 'oh my god, what have I got myself into?' moment! I feel like I won't know what to do or how to take care of a newborn. I've only ever had experience with my little half-brother and -sister (born when I was 19 and 17, respectively), and even then, it was quite minimal at the newborn stage! I'm excited... but terrified!! :p

Our antenatal classes start on 12th January, and go until 1st February. :)


----------



## rem_82

good morning ladies. hope evryone had a good nights kip!
welcombe back jembug.

love the name tobias!!!

I have decided to post a 24 week pic, as i feel like im growing before my very eyes!!! 

The whole newborn thing is an amazing experience that somehow you just figure out. I remember at 3 weeks after birth, was when i was so exhausted, i would wake up when the bottle hit the floor!!! Thats rock bottom lol!!! I always said i was never gonna be that mother, but i think its quite normal!!! 
my Oh loves the newborn part. When alfie was born, i didnt get a look in, til he went home. he just held him all tucked up in his shoulder all day!!! lol! It shows what a bunch of softies men really are. But I wouldnt have it any other way!!!

Think my spd has kicked in now. My right bum cheek was killing me when i woke yestarday, and by the end of the day i was limping. Its better this morning though so we see.
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks 2.JPG
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have the same pain most of the time in my right buttock - right in the hip joint there. It happens when I've been on my feet a long time (ie: at work!). I've not been told it's SPD (I've never mentioned it to a doctor or the midwife), and it is bearable. I guess if it gets much worse, I'll get it diagnosed. :shrug:


----------



## SweetPea0903

When my lo moves, it makes me feel pressure in my back side like I have to poo... :blush:

Do you think the anterior placenta has something to do with that? Its so uncomfortable.


----------



## sara3337

mrsswaffer said:


> I have the same pain most of the time in my right buttock - right in the hip joint there. It happens when I've been on my feet a long time (ie: at work!). I've not been told it's SPD (I've never mentioned it to a doctor or the midwife), and it is bearable. I guess if it gets much worse, I'll get it diagnosed. :shrug:

I HAVE same pain in my right bottock down to my crutch and it hoes down to my knee when I stand or walk its horrible . I think its round ligament pain. what is spd? I just take paracetamol and lye down if I am not at work. My placenta is on top so it puts pressure on the baby therefore pressure on cervics.


----------



## sara3337

I have anterior fundal placenta, very different to my last pregnancy:(


----------



## Wiggler

Hardly slept last night between my 2 waking up and little lady in my tum. Lazy day for me I think :haha: 

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

SweetPea0903 said:


> When my lo moves, it makes me feel pressure in my back side like I have to poo... :blush:
> 
> Do you think the anterior placenta has something to do with that? Its so uncomfortable.

I get that too! It's like there's loads of wind in my tummy. When Baby turns, one side of my abdomen sticks out, and I get that feeling. I don't think it's to do with an anterior placenta (I have one too).


----------



## future hopes

Congrats to all off u who have made it to vday i cant wait to get to 24 weeks:thumbup:

Awww fibes thank u hunny its a quite a dark picture and u can jusr about c one half of my scar i will prob upload the pic later ive been thinking about it and i really shud embrace my scar as it saved my life:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler i didnt sleep either my pelvis was really playing up mainly round the left side and my left leg knees and anckles killed also its horrible:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I get really severe pain at night too and it's awful :( 

6 days til physio! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Feel absalute pants today bunged up, headache, achey joints and just bluh


----------



## yellow11

I've got my re-scan today. Hope baby is in a better position and we can get the "all good"
Bit nervous. I found the technician quite rude and insensitive last time. I know its only a job to.her but its my baby. :baby:
Ahh well,
:hugs: to all that are feeling achey or under the weather today. Hope you all feel better soon. :hugs: 
Get lots of rest and eat nice things :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sigh. I am getting a cold too, and tomorrow I have to work 8 days in a row. :( I hope it's just sniffles, and not a full-blown cold!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi ladies, hope all of you feeling ill feel better soon.

I cant wait to do baby massage and water babies. I didnt get to do them before as I had a toddler and newborn and it was to hard. Looking forward to giving baby lots of 1:1 this time and taking part in things.Just hoping to get out and about as much as poss so I dont feel isolated again xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i want to go back to the uk i am so sick of my paprents bailing us out all the time and cos they cant this time hubby just told me they shouuldnt come over:cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( whats happened xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( whats happened xx

hubby doesnt work we are on job center hes NEVER had a job and seems to think that everything should be given to us, just so happens my parents have been giving us money have lent us thousands this year and they will never see it again, and cos we only have 50 euro left this mth hes complaining so toldme to askmum i asked her and she said she cant keep doing it so i had to tellaporly and say it was for meds for me, then hubby decided to say to me "if they are so short of cash maybe they shouldnt come over" in his language that means they are not welcome. i just dont know what to do 3 years we have been married almost and never had any money yet hes managed to buy himself a mac computer, a ipad, a ipod, and a computer not to manetion a contract phone andim stil waiting for my wedding video i cant do it anymore i odnt see how we are gopnna cope with the money we have and a baby


----------



## SweetPea0903

mrsswaffer said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> When my lo moves, it makes me feel pressure in my back side like I have to poo... :blush:
> 
> Do you think the anterior placenta has something to do with that? Its so uncomfortable.
> 
> I get that too! It's like there's loads of wind in my tummy. When Baby turns, one side of my abdomen sticks out, and I get that feeling. I don't think it's to do with an anterior placenta (I have one too).Click to expand...

glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( sorry you are having a stressful time and that your hubby is expecting your parents to pay :( say they will come over because you want to see themx


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm sorry you are going through that whisper. :(


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry you are having a rough time but he needs to go and get a job! Is there a reason he doesn't work?


----------



## embo216

oh Whisper he hasnt got a good attitude :( Can't believe he said that about your parents not coming over after everything they have done for you :hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

:hugs:morning everyone - random question but since this is my first baby im not sure about hair removal prior to going into hospital. I am finding it tricky at the minute to even see what I am doing let alone what things are going to be like in 15/16 weeks time.

I was going to book in for a wax at about 37 ish weeks, but in my hospital notes it says not to shave or wax for 6 weeks prior to the birth, im in a complete pickle about what to do.....I dont want to end up all hairy but at the same time I dont want to go against hospital guidance.......HELP! :wacko:

PS So sorry that you are going through that Whisper, its the last thing that you would need at the minute im sure.:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Best step mum said:


> :hugs:morning everyone - random question but since this is my first baby im not sure about hair removal prior to going into hospital. I am finding it tricky at the minute to even see what I am doing let alone what things are going to be like in 15/16 weeks time.
> 
> I was going to book in for a wax at about 37 ish weeks, but in my hospital notes it says not to shave or wax for 6 weeks prior to the birth, im in a complete pickle about what to do.....I dont want to end up all hairy but at the same time I dont want to go against hospital guidance.......HELP! :wacko:
> 
> PS So sorry that you are going through that Whisper, its the last thing that you would need at the minute im sure.:hugs:

I don't shave or wax but I usually get my OH to trim me down there :lol: Either with scissors or usually his hair trimmer :blush:


----------



## embo216

oooh 24 weeks today! V day!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Whisper :hugs:

Best - I never bothered shaving/waxing before my babies were born, my skin was super sensitive anyways and it was like an olympic sport so I went natural :haha: Plus I can't imagine how uncomfortable regrowth would be with how sore it is down there after. They aren't going to care if its hairy or not TBH, they see many vaginas a day and I think as long as there isn't something totally random tattooed down there then it is nothing they haven't seen before :) x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I normally wax or shave but I just trim when pregnant, its not worth the stress lol xxx

Happy 24weeks emily x


----------



## Kitty_love

Happy V day, Embo!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy V day Embo!


----------



## yellow11

Happy V day embo :dance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Ooo Embo Happy V-Day!

And I am worried about waxing or shaving there in the next few weeks, I am already finding it hard to put on socks let alone do acrobatics to shave :s

I guess I would go with trimming or (getting help for the trimming) until you have the baby then when you have gotten healed and are about to take that "I am healed" shower, god it would feel amazing to finally be able to pamper yourself while OH takes care of baby right? ;)


----------



## Farida_2013

On a different note, here is my little girl at 20 weeks! I haven't had the time to post it while I am moving all over the world lol 

if you ladies notice, she has one leg over the other, one arm behind her head while the one in front is up too, and she is looking upwards toward sthe left :D

so many people found it hard to grasp what she is doing haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1902_2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awww cute pic

Aghh someone I really dont like is moving a few doors up :( grrrr They are not nasty to me or anything just personally cant stand them. Must not stress. Must not stress.


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to Embo and the other ladies who are 24 weeks! Happy V-day!!

Whisper so sorry you are going through that with hubby. Went through almost the same with an ex of mine and it is very frustrating. 

Precious little girl Farida!!! 

My hips and back are so bad right now as well. LO has flipped...was feeling all his kicks high up and now they are low. Guess that means he is breech right now...although he has quite a while to flip back to where he's supposed to be at full term. 

I'm not too worried about the newborn stage. I'm a nanny and have cared for babies for many years, and currently am taking care of a 2 week old baby girl. Have been with the family for a couple years now as they have an older daughter (3 years), but because of their new little girl I am now getting a lot of memory refreshers on the newborn and infant stage--should be a pro when my little man gets here!!! ;)


----------



## Nixilix

Just made a 4 layer vanilla cake! Mmmmmmmm! Just took a slice out of it but will ice it properly now!


----------



## rem_82

Hey whisper sorry things are tough. I hope things work out for u!!

Happy v day everyone.

Just ordered some crocheted booties off of ebay, so excited to see them!!! 
Wow just realised the time, better put dinner on!!! enjoy your vening everyone!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Thanks ladies we have talked and sorted it i think hormones, feeling ill and stress all built up and i just blew :dohh: feelreally ill after yesterdays jab defo will not be getting it next year:dohh:


----------



## embo216

Glad you talked things through hun :hugs: I've been in a horrible mood today, then to top it all off I shut my boob in a drawer!!! OMG Ive never ever felt pain like it, I screamed like a baby, I think it was more my huge sore nipple that got the brunt of it :blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ owww

I have been looking for arguments too and been in a vile mood. Lucky OH done dinner and got my hot water bottle x


----------



## ayclobes

I got a snoggle ( think its called ) pregnancy body pillow..and man, its so comfortable! dh even uses it when im not home at night! if i lay on my left side for most of the night, my left hip starts to ache really bad..then i switch to my right side and i can't sleep as well! ugh!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Glad you talked things through hun :hugs: I've been in a horrible mood today, then to top it all off I shut my boob in a drawer!!! OMG Ive never ever felt pain like it, I screamed like a baby, I think it was more my huge sore nipple that got the brunt of it :blush:

owch! how on earth did you manage that owch just the though makes my eyes water


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you talked things through hun :hugs: I've been in a horrible mood today, then to top it all off I shut my boob in a drawer!!! OMG Ive never ever felt pain like it, I screamed like a baby, I think it was more my huge sore nipple that got the brunt of it :blush:
> 
> owch! how on earth did you manage that owch just the though makes my eyes waterClick to expand...

lol well.. I had no bra on and I have huge boobies, it's a linen drawer on the bottom of my divan bed, went to shut it way too fast and not watching were my boobs were :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you talked things through hun :hugs: I've been in a horrible mood today, then to top it all off I shut my boob in a drawer!!! OMG Ive never ever felt pain like it, I screamed like a baby, I think it was more my huge sore nipple that got the brunt of it :blush:
> 
> owch! how on earth did you manage that owch just the though makes my eyes waterClick to expand...
> 
> lol well.. I had no bra on and I have huge boobies, it's a linen drawer on the bottom of my divan bed, went to shut it way too fast and not watching were my boobs were :cry:Click to expand...

owchy! just owch!


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've not been in a great mood today either, but then this evening, I noticed that Southern Electric had credited my bank account with £230! Cue happy mrsswaffer!! :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Ouch!! Embo...... Ouch, ouch, ouch!


----------



## embo216

mrsswaffer said:


> I've not been in a great mood today either, but then this evening, I noticed that Southern Electric had credited my bank account with £230! Cue happy mrsswaffer!! :happydance:

Blimey an electric company giving someone money for a change!:thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

Wish someone would credit £230 to my account :) 
That's the best thing to lift a bad mood.. ever....:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I wish mine would give me money, all I got was a letter saying the prices were going up :dohh: x xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, I know our prices are going up too, so I'm not _too_ excited. But it still cheered me up. :)


----------



## Angelinheaven

hello ladies. how are you all doing? i am ok except for the times i get pain in my back and troubled nights. i barely sleep at night. i continously go pee during the night! is this normal? and i am intolerant to cow's milk and wheat and still eat! does this mean that my baby is at any risk? pff am always worried about something :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I see some of us are also in a crappy mood? Is this hormones? This sure better pass! meh!


----------



## yellow11

Hormones, heartburn and the weather, all are blahh..... :(


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo embo- brought tears to my eyes!

On the waxing front- my hair is growing Sooo slowly. Legs hardly ever need shaving. Anybody else found this? But my nails are long strong and lovely and white.


----------



## Jembug

Evening ladies.

Ouchy Embo, did make me laugh though!

As for shaving I still manage to carry on some how! Although there was blood on the towel tonight and when I checked I'd cut myself- may use a mirror now! Ha

Glad your feeling better now whisper, men eh!

Amazingly I'm in a good mood! Think the holiday did me some good and as we came back with some money I'm going to dosome Internet shopping whilst on my night shift!

As for gas and electric... My letter today says its increasing! Time to move company I think!

Any thoughts on mat leave? I'm 25 weeks on Saturday and I kinda wish I was going on mat leave at 29 weeks!

With first I worked till 38 weeks, my second I did till 29 weeks- to spend time with my first lo... And this one I'm going at 38 weeks, although winding down in mid December and using lots of holiday.

Hope those who are poorly feel better soon xxx


----------



## Jembug

Oh how's everyone's weight gain? My holiday was all inclusive and I was eating everything in site and only gained a 1lb! I was very shocked!!
I was getting a bit concerned that I'd be huge but now at nearly 25 weeks I've gained 9lb- Is that enough? Or normal? Xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm 22 weeks and only gained about 10lbs. They said that wad good.


----------



## Newt4

Boo I have a cold. 
I also didn't gain during thanksgiving. Very shocked and surprised since the gravy was my bf. Plus my daughters bday and party with the cake and the cup cakes lol


----------



## babydreams85

I've already gained 14 :(


----------



## gflady

I've gained 9lbs so far, which I'm pretty pleased with. My appetite is all over the place- some days I'm starving and can't eat enough and other days I'm not that hungry. It's weird. 

13 hour shift for me today, boo. Can't wait to go on mat leave! I'm taking a year off and leaving work just before I hit 34 weeks. Only 11.5 weeks to go! :)


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies hope were all well, i need some advice my pelvis is really hurting me i dont know wat ive done but of got bad since tuesday like really really painfull, we went to a awards do and we had to dress up nice and i wore heels they wernt very high prob about 2 inch and im not sure if wearing these have made my pelvis really bad, i was nearly crying yesterday because it hurt so much even had to come home early from my freinds house because i was just in so much pain:nope:
it apears to be on my left hand side and its the hips buttoks and all all down the left leg that hurt. im having a very hard time getting comfortable and sleeping, wat is the best position to sleep in with this condition? i had to take codiene yesterday and that helped alot drs know im on it but i really dont want to rely on that as im trying to cut down on them and come off b4 i hit 3rd tri, plz help me ladies i dont know wat to do, im all house bound now because it hurts to much to walk:nope: i was soooooo hoping i wudent get this:nope:


----------



## future hopes

on a brighter note thins is my 22 week bump took it on tuesday wen i hit 22 weeks excuse the scar and sorry the pic is dark:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> hello ladies hope were all well, i need some advice my pelvis is really hurting me i dont know wat ive done but of got bad since tuesday like really really painfull, we went to a awards do and we had to dress up nice and i wore heels they wernt very high prob about 2 inch and im not sure if wearing these have made my pelvis really bad, i was nearly crying yesterday because it hurt so much even had to come home early from my freinds house because i was just in so much pain:nope:
> it apears to be on my left hand side and its the hips buttoks and all all down the left leg that hurt. im having a very hard time getting comfortable and sleeping, wat is the best position to sleep in with this condition? i had to take codiene yesterday and that helped alot drs know im on it but i really dont want to rely on that as im trying to cut down on them and come off b4 i hit 3rd tri, plz help me ladies i dont know wat to do, im all house bound now because it hurts to much to walk:nope: i was soooooo hoping i wudent get this:nope:

 could it be sciatia?


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump hun! 

I haven't yet found a decent sleeping position even after all these years with pelvis pain :dohh: It is a little bit better to sleep on my sides with a pillow between my knees though.

I hope it eases for you hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## future hopes

really not sure hunny it hurts in my groan and sometimes ride my pubic bone i had severe SPD in my last pregnancy but i found that was more all the around not just on one side, think baby is lead on left side but really hard to tell as i cant feel the baby with my hands properly yet but seems a tiny bit harder on the left hand side, if u know wat i mean lol:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> Lovely bump hun!
> 
> I haven't yet found a decent sleeping position even after all these years with pelvis pain :dohh: It is a little bit better to sleep on my sides with a pillow between my knees though.
> 
> I hope it eases for you hun :hugs: x x x

thank u hunny thats wat i did lead on one of my sides with 2 pillows inbetween my legs the thing is tho is there a certain amount of pillows u shud have between ure legs? i wud love to buy a pregnancy pillow but there well expensive its just crappy hunny my OH really wants to go to toys r us toaday but i cant go cuz its just to sore:nope:


----------



## Best step mum

future hopes said:


> really not sure hunny it hurts in my groan and sometimes ride my pubic bone i had severe SPD in my last pregnancy but i found that was more all the around not just on one side, think baby is lead on left side but really hard to tell as i cant feel the baby with my hands properly yet but seems a tiny bit harder on the left hand side, if u know wat i mean lol:hugs:

I was really sore all down one side last week and I asked in my yoga class about it and was advised that it could be a case of baby lying on a nerve and trapping it. 

The exercise that I was given was, get yourself onto the floor on all fours and slowly do small figure of 8 with your pelvis, this tends to make them move back into a better position again and hopefully the pain will stop. I also find sleeping on my left side, propped up helps, I bought a v shaped pillow to prop myself up with so that I wasnt lying completely flat at any point as I found that aggrevated it.


----------



## Wiggler

I use one, I find that 2 for me is really comfy to begin with but it will make me sore the next day. The one I use is just a cheapo thin pillow from Argos, it was OH's, its mine now :rofl:

Are you being referred for physio? 

I hope it eases up soon, rest up hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## future hopes

thank u guys mayb i shud try and prop myself up more ive been lying kinda flat with the pillows between my legs and i find i just can not get comfy, maybe i shud invest in a v shaped pillow mayb that will help.:thumbup:

ive not seen a physio as the pain has only just got this bad its funny because last week wen i saw my consultant i was saying how my pelvis hasnt been so bad this time so i rekon i kinda spoke a bit to soon lol:dohh:

ill try that figure of 8 thingy c if i can get bubs to move over my friend said it cud b the baby sat on a nerve also lol. thank u so much for ure advice ladies:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely bump future!!!

How is everyone?/

23weeks for me today?

I have gained 5lbs x

I had terrible back ache last night so OH put me to bed with a hotwater bottle and that eased it a bit. Bless him because he kept coming up checking on me and bringing me rennies and drinks lol xx


----------



## future hopes

thank u midnight:hugs:

well i was 8stone12 wen i found out i was pregnant then droped to 8/4 im now 9 half stone so looks like ive put on quite a bit lol my norm weight is 9 9 half stone but after my big op last year i droped to just 7 stone glad im finaly back to my normol weight again:hugs:


----------



## rem_82

i have that pain in my right pelvis bone, i have a pillow under my bum which helps a bit. 

I have gained, well a lot, just over a stone and a half!!! looks like i'll be hitting the zumba afterwards lol!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nit sure what ive gained was 43.2 kg and at my last weigh in on tuesday i 
was 49 kg im no good at maths lol:haha:


----------



## future hopes

rem_82 said:


> i have that pain in my right pelvis bone, i have a pillow under my bum which helps a bit.
> 
> I have gained, well a lot, just over a stone and a half!!! looks like i'll be hitting the zumba afterwards lol!!!


thats a great idea i havent thought of trying a pillow under my bum ill b trying that also later thanks babe:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

baby is doing something to my bladder feels like scratching wats it doing lol:haha: its not hard so doesnt hurt still only feeling very tiny movments and kicks i was feeling great big thumps at this stage with my last pregnancy and i had a anteria placenter where as this time my placenta is at the back cant wait to start feeling propper kicks. mind u did c my belly move the other day that was soooooo cool:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh I have such a big thing for soup at the moment, most of it is homemade too so its really healthy... until I add 2-3 slices of really buttery bread with it, I know I shouldn't but its sooooooooo good :cloud9:

Might go have another bowl I think :rofl:


----------



## Best step mum

future hopes said:


> baby is doing something to my bladder feels like scratching wats it doing lol:haha: its not hard so doesnt hurt still only feeling very tiny movments and kicks i was feeling great big thumps at this stage with my last pregnancy and i had a anteria placenter where as this time my placenta is at the back cant wait to start feeling propper kicks. mind u did c my belly move the other day that was soooooo cool:thumbup:

I first noticed my belly move this morning when I was on the train on the way to work and I must say that it freaked me a little bit, no doubt I will learn to love it and then I will miss it after baby is born!


----------



## future hopes

awwww home made soup that sounds lovely hunny ive never made home made soup b4 all i keep wanting is cheese and chili peppers oh and biscuits with milky cups of tea i keep wanting curry to but it gives me bad heart burn so i been trying to avoid it lol:wacko:


----------



## Best step mum

future hopes said:


> awwww home made soup that sounds lovely hunny ive never made home made soup b4 all i keep wanting is cheese and chili peppers oh and biscuits with milky cups of tea i keep wanting curry to but it gives me bad heart burn so i been trying to avoid it lol:wacko:

OOOHHH I LOVE cheese......I could eat a block at a time. Trying not to though because I dont want to end up the size of a house!


----------



## future hopes

hehehe i know i just cant stop thinking about melted cheese on like toast i also love to have a block with some cherry tomatoes yummmmmy. c cheese is suppose to b a boy craving but im 80% having a girl. i have another scan to check growth in november and i been told to get them to check sex again i hope its still a girl cuz i got use to it now lol.

ure get use to the moving belly i freeked with my first i was ahhhhhhrrrrrrrrr its like the movie alian lol. but this time im truley loving it, i only notice it if she gives me a good kick a bit later on wen ure in 3rd tri u c like feet and knees sticking out its crazy lol:wacko::hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Love seeing baby move my tummy! He does it several times a day now. Looks like there's a little fish stuck in there trying to bust out lol. 

Future your bump is gorgeous! Sorry you are hurting so bad. I have tried every combination of pillows (including my pregnancy pillow): between my legs, underneath me, using one, using two, using four!!! Nothing helps. I roll around all night. Sometimes the pain is worse than others. If I am REALLY tired I tend to sleep through it but then I wake up hurting terribly because I've laid in the same position all night. I'm going to ask my OB about it at my appointment next week. :(


----------



## babydreams85

Ohhh big cheese fan here too! I am eating loads of pimento and cream cheese right now. Yum yum! Probably why I've gained so much weight! LOL


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I remember just before I was due with Bethany I grabbed my friends hand so he could feel her foot, he was fascinated :rofl:

Well 2 bowls of soup later I am nice and full. I love homemade food so much :cloud9:


----------



## Jembug

Anyone noticed baby hiccups? I thought I did last week but now I'm defo certain! She kept me company whilst on my night shift last night x


----------



## future hopes

awwww its just horrid hunny c i had really bad spd in my last pregnancy and was on crutches by 34 weeks really dont wanna b like that again. im consultant lead and i dont c my consultant till the 14th nov:wacko:, however the midwife at my local drs surgury said if ever i want to c her just for some normality then i can so i mite try and get a app for next week and tell her about my pelvis she can then sort physio for me b nice seeing her again to cuz shes so lovely it will make a change from going up the hospital to:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

future hopes said:


> awwww its just horrid hunny c i had really bad spd in my last pregnancy and was on crutches by 34 weeks really dont wanna b like that again. im consultant lead and i dont c my consultant till the 14th nov:wacko:, however the midwife at my local drs surgury said if ever i want to c her just for some normality then i can so i mite try and get a app for next week and tell her about my pelvis she can then sort physio for me b nice seeing her again to cuz shes so lovely it will make a change from going up the hospital to:thumbup:

I hope things get better for you and you don't end up on the crutches again! The physio would be wonderful--I know it's great for a lot of women with SPD. Sounds like she is a lovely midwife and maybe you can get some relief with her help! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe ive got the house phone resting on my belly and she keeps kicking it off:haha::cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

hahahaha brillient:hugs:

nope not noticed hic ups yet jembug i remember them with my son but think i was further gone about 30 weeks its so cute:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Anyone noticed baby hiccups? I thought I did last week but now I'm defo certain! She kept me company whilst on my night shift last night x

i get a kinda odd jumpy feeling now and then not sure if thats hicups:shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we defo have hiccups here almost same time everyday lol 10pm ish xx


----------



## Anikonjo

smileyfaces said:


> We like the name Rupert...is this a bit odd do you think? Im scared to tell anyone because people will pull their faces and be like "Rupert?!?" :haha: But we think its cute! Xxx

I like Rupert. Reminds me of the actor Rupert Everett and he is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## cluckerduckie

Hiccups are amazing! I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks. :)


----------



## babydreams85

I don't think he's had the hiccups yet. A friend of mine who just had a baby said hers never got them when she was pregnant, but gets them every single day since birth lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have felt hiccups once with this one, quite a few times with Bethany and not at all with Dylan. Dylan rarely had hiccups after he was born, but Bethany had them all the time :rofl: x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I have felt this baby have hiccups in the past few days but I thought it was too early :shrug:

I guess I am comparing to the bigger movements I was used to at the end with my daughter. I thought it might just be this baby's foot rhythmically jabbing me!


----------



## Jembug

Hiccups are like a heart beat i think? X


----------



## Beckzter

future hopes said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump hun!
> 
> I haven't yet found a decent sleeping position even after all these years with pelvis pain :dohh: It is a little bit better to sleep on my sides with a pillow between my knees though.
> 
> I hope it eases for you hun :hugs: x x x
> 
> thank u hunny thats wat i did lead on one of my sides with 2 pillows inbetween my legs the thing is tho is there a certain amount of pillows u shud have between ure legs? i wud love to buy a pregnancy pillow but there well expensive its just crappy hunny my OH really wants to go to toys r us toaday but i cant go cuz its just to sore:nope:Click to expand...


Future - I got the sausage looking pregnancy pillow from Argos, normally retails at £19.99, I was lucky enough to buyit when it was half price bt put I would pay full price for it, it's my saving grace for a half decent sleep.


----------



## tntrying22

Hi all - been traveling for work this week and just now caught up on everyone's threads :) 

My bestie had her baby boy today!! I cried at his picture he's so beautiful and makes me so excited to meet my little man:cloud9:

I ate three cupcakes and two candy bars this week but had several salads so that balances out right?:wacko: I bet I post a good weight gain this next visit. Gotta rein in the sweets! But that's ok - I'd gained back all but 1 lb of the 8 I'd lost last visit so I technically haven't gained weight so far. but I am sure I'll be plus 5-8lb this month argh!

And prego moment of the work trip - went to a restaurant in DC this week and the hostess said quietly to the other one "She's going to need some room" talking about the table selection LOL. I wasn't offended. She was really young so it was kind of sweet of her I guess. hahaha


----------



## gflady

Welcome back tnt. I've had massive sweet cravings this week and have eaten tons of chocolate and cake, more than I care to remember.

However, this morning I've woken up and am having massive cravings for a bacon sandwich. In fact, all I can think about right now is that and also having a roast dinner this evening. Problem is, I'm vegetarian. I might break as I can't think of a decent veggie alternative!


----------



## sara3337

I crave for fries and pepsi yummmm with my DD Craved for veg and fruit but with this one being a boy crave for junk food:)))


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm craving pancakes all the time. lol. Such a strange craving I think...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Me and OH were watching a film in bed last night, I made him get up at midnight and get me some pineapple lol! yummmmm...


----------



## rem_82

sweetpea - banana pancakes...yummy!!!

GFlady - My friend is pg too and she is veggie, and i asked what would she do if she craved meat and she said she would eat it for baby!! I guess, depending on why your a veggie, its a hard decision to make! 

My little minx has hardley stopped in the last 48 hours. last night i realised i could see my belly moving in the bath and i forgot how cool it is.

Cant eat cheese so much this time round but with DS i ate cheese and tomato toasties nearly everyday!!! That gave a big weight gain lol!!! This time i have a thing for orange juice and morrisons salad cart, and chicken.


----------



## Jembug

Mmmm I had pancakes with syrup every day on holiday for breakfast.... As well as a fry up!! I'm currently tucking into tea and biscuits! 
I've got sausage and mash with lots of scrummy fresh veg for tea.

I've just got back from docs and he said I'm obviously aneamic but he doesn't think I'm that low? I've also booked in for the flu jab on Monday.... I defo want it as I had the flu at 30 weeks pregnant last time and was so poorly, I lost over a stone in a week!

Has anyone else had it, just wandered if it made you feel rough after?

I'm feeling all christmasy, I'm sooo looking forward to it and at least there is no lull for us because we will be nearly meeting our babies :)

Hope your all having a good morning xx


----------



## Best step mum

I got my flu jab last sat and apart from feeling 'not quite myself' and a bruised arm for a couple of days after, I have not felt too bad.

I know that some people seem to have a worse reaction to it than others.

My new cheese obsession has to stop! All I want to eat these days is cheddar cheese, but if I walk into work with a block of cheese and start eating it they are going to think that I have lost my mind!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i had the flu jab tuesday and have been feeling like poo since but i think i maybe have a cold ontop of the normal side effects of it:haha:


----------



## gflady

I had the flu jab last year and felt fine afterwards, apart from an achey arm.

I had avocado and marmite on toast for breakfast in the end (sounds weird but it's seriously good). May cave and have lamb tonight, although I just went back to sleep for 2 hours and the craving has passed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ That actually sounds really nice!!!

I have got flu jab booked for 17th November xxx

How are you all feeling?


----------



## Nixilix

No probs with flu jab here apart from sore arm!


----------



## staybeautiful

I haven't had my flu jab yet, but I have my 22 week appointment next Thursday so I'll probably ask about it then. I've only had 1 flu before in my life, and have never had the jab before but I don't want to risk not getting it and ending up sick while pregnant.


----------



## Seity

I get my flu shot on Monday. I never have a reaction other than a sore arm when I get them and I get them every year.


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive just baked flapjacks! And was going to make a home made chicken pie for tea but think Im going to be naughty and have a take away :haha:

Im debating the flu jab but im just petrified of something going wrong and causing a problem for bubs! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hubs has mademea steak pie from scracth smells and tastes lovely just like the food from home but not ready yet so being teased by the smell:haha:


----------



## Jembug

Smiliefaces, I feel the same but after having it before whilst pregnant and having a perfectly healthy baby after I think the jab must be ok? I honestly could not go through the flu whilst pregnant again, I actually wished I was dead- know that's a bit strong but I just felt amazing poorly/
I guess the flu jab is not for everyone, goodluck work what you decide xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

From what my doc said the flu jab is a dead virus so cant really effect you or baby i was just un lucky to catch a cold at the same time:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks jembug :thumbup: i will probably get it, just worried lol.

And whisper, mmm steak pie, sounds delish!


----------



## gflady

Can't decide what to do for dinner tonight. DH wants to go to the pub for food but I'm tempted to be try to practice damage control and cook something healthy at home... Working all weekend, boo.

Is anyone else still waiting for the second trimester energy boost? I defo sleep more than when I wasn't pregnant. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my dinner was very yummy havent had pie since i movedto germany:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0098.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gflady

Whisper that looks amazing! DH doesn't cook. I tell him he needs to learn but no joy yet. Maybe before baby comes he will...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Whisper that looks amazing! DH doesn't cook. I tell him he needs to learn but no joy yet. Maybe before baby comes he will...

it was amazing,i cant cook to save my life ben cooks all meals i need to learn but don't trust myself with meat etc:haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

That pie looks amazing, the mash looks even more amazing! Mash and gravy is my idea of heaven :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg! I want that pie and mash :( It looks soooo good!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

it was amazing im still stuffed now:haha:


----------



## gflady

Oh how I wish there was a "like" button. I would like your last comment, whisper.


----------



## Seity

Most people just use the thanks as a like anyway. :D


----------



## embo216

Evening ladies :) 

Took these earlier, my son just decided he wanted to hug the baby :cloud9:

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Untitled-1.jpg

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Took these earlier, my son just decided he wanted to hug the baby :cloud9:
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Untitled-1.jpg
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/Untitled-2.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Please ignore my stretchies :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Please ignore my stretchies :lol:

never even noticed them:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww how sweet :D

Stretchies are beautiful...I love mine!


----------



## Jembug

Agh that pie looks delish!

Embo what a lovely photo!
It makes my heart melt when Isla asks to hug my tummy.

The husband out tonight, would love to chill on the sofa but I've got soooooo much ironing, boo hoo.

Anyone up to much this weekend? Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Ivy pours water into my belly button when I share a bath with her and says 'mikk (milk) for babeeeee'

I keep explaining to her that the milk for the baby will come out of my boobies so occasionally she tries to squeeze my nipples and makes a weird 'squirting' noise :rofl:


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Ivy pours water into my belly button when I share a bath with her and says 'mikk (milk) for babeeeee'
> 
> I keep explaining to her that the milk for the baby will come out of my boobies so occasionally she tries to squeeze my nipples and makes a weird 'squirting' noise :rofl:

:haha: Got to love kids! My 4.5 year old is adamant shes going to have a good try on the boob when they baby arrives :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Ivy pours water into my belly button when I share a bath with her and says 'mikk (milk) for babeeeee'
> 
> I keep explaining to her that the milk for the baby will come out of my boobies so occasionally she tries to squeeze my nipples and makes a weird 'squirting' noise :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Got to love kids! My 4.5 year old is adamant shes going to have a good try on the boob when they baby arrives :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe, she would probably have a shock! I tasted my own milk last time and it was seriously sweet.

I do love the baby/toddler/bump bonding moments. Ivy was tired earlier in the week and it was lovely to have one baby laying on me and another one kicking me inside :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw lovely pics Emily :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does anyone else feel like the first tri again and mega tired? its not even half 8 yet im heading to bed as can barely keep my eyes open:shrug:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> does anyone else feel like the first tri again and mega tired? its not even half 8 yet im heading to bed as can barely keep my eyes open:shrug:

Oh yeah!!!
Can barely keep my eyes open again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My kids dont leave my stomach alone. Its really nice now they are older they understand a bit more than they did than when my sister was pregnant and they ask me questions which is sweet! x


----------



## rem_82

I envy all the attention you guys get from your familes. Ds is too young but my OH has no reason. Whenever i try to show him baby moving or feel baby kicking, he just says leave the baby alone, cover your belly up. Its like he isnt interested. TBH Im quite fed up with his poor attitude. Was he more interested in first pregnancy cos it was a boy???? I'd be cross if thats the reason.
Bad mood tonight.:growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ hugs hun xxx


----------



## Lindylou

My dh is fed up trying to feel the baby move because he feels nothing but he isn't patient enough. I so want him to feel it but I probably feel these flutters because it's inside me


----------



## Jessica28

Rem - Your OH is probably more interested than mine. He f'ed off to Montreal with his buddies and hasn't called once.... talk about priorities.


----------



## fides

so, now that everyone's at least 20 weeks, i'm going through and updating members when i can find bump color by checking their profile/signature. i'm only through Feb 4, so it will take a while, but when i'm done with that, i will have those tallies for those of you who were asking for it. 

thanks for your patience! :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, well done, fides. Thanks for going to the trouble. :)

Lindylou, my DH is the same - too impatient! Baby won't kick on demand!! :p


----------



## yellow11

fides said:


> so, now that everyone's at least 20 weeks, i'm going through and updating members when i can find bump color by checking their profile/signature. i'm only through Feb 4, so it will take a while, but when i'm done with that, i will have those tallies for those of you who were asking for it.
> 
> thanks for your patience! :flower:

Great job fides, 

Wow.... Look at all those Feb 3rd girlies!! 
How odd that its all girls due on that day??


----------



## gflady

Thanks Fides!

I think my EDD is down twice on two different dates. The correct date is feb 19th and I'm team blue :)

Morning ladies! I have a rubbish weekend ahead- working for all of it. Late shift today, and a 13 hour one tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all, kids gave me a nice lay in but I feel a bit ughhh today x


----------



## gflady

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Morning all, kids gave me a nice lay in but I feel a bit ughhh today x

I feel sicky today too. Felt fine before breakfast, then afterwards felt rotten. I don't get it. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## rem_82

jessica - that sucks. how long is he away for?? Dont you ever feel like there is no point in talking about stuff with the baby with him? I do, but then sometimes, like just now, we had a chat about bottles. Was quite stunned that he even listened!! 
Talking of bottles, i intend to breastfeed, against OH's wishes, but i need to get bottles too, so i can express. Do u think it'll be wrong to get 2 different brands? I wanted to get avent natural, but they are too dear. I also like the nuby ones that are cheaper and quite similar. Do u think mixing is wrong?
I didnt get a choice with DS, as he had to have special squeezy bottles!!!

In a lot of pain today. Keep feeling this pain in my right bum cheek that i had on tues. It came back yesterday and wont budge. Really dont kow what to do!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hubby felt the baby kick twice last night. The look on his face was priceless. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ awww :)

I often lay behind OH in bed so my tummy pushes on his back. He has felt quite alot of movements from baby that way!

Today me and the kids made some cakes xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

aww I'll have to try that


----------



## Jessica28

rem_82 said:


> jessica - that sucks. how long is he away for?? Dont you ever feel like there is no point in talking about stuff with the baby with him? I do, but then sometimes, like just now, we had a chat about bottles. Was quite stunned that he even listened!!
> Talking of bottles, i intend to breastfeed, against OH's wishes, but i need to get bottles too, so i can express. Do u think it'll be wrong to get 2 different brands? I wanted to get avent natural, but they are too dear. I also like the nuby ones that are cheaper and quite similar. Do u think mixing is wrong?
> I didnt get a choice with DS, as he had to have special squeezy bottles!!!
> 
> In a lot of pain today. Keep feeling this pain in my right bum cheek that i had on tues. It came back yesterday and wont budge. Really dont kow what to do!

My OH will be back tomorrow but I will meet him on the ferry because I am going out of town for a week for appointments.. I will see him tomorrow for 10 minutes or so and then I won't see him again until the 28th. I don't think OH and I will be discussing much when It comes to baby unfortunately.... I am not going to bother instigating any more convos about it... its too depressing when he has no interest in it. I am even going to choose the color of the paint for the nursery without his involvement. 

As for bottles, I have no idea as this is my first one! My OH wants me to breastfeed but I know I will be more comfortable just using the bottles. I think I am going with Dr. Browns though.....have heard great things about those!

So, do you have names picked out??

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Lindylou

My mw said dr brown bottles are good. I want to bf but if I can't want to have bottles ready but mw said if you want to bf just do it and can always rush out and get bottles. I'm a bit of a worrier tho so will prob have bottles in just in case!!

Had scan today and all looked good. Baby wasn't moving much at all, looked very chilled and comfortable. Everything in good order then she worried me saying baby was
2lb already. So straight into google and for 25-28 weeks weight is 1.4-2.2 lb so my
Bump is growing well. Scared I'm going to have a whopper and how will I manage that? Left me relieved baby is ok but frightened it will be too big for me.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have a very wiggly active baby this evening shes constantly kicking at my belly button:cloud9: Hope you are all well ?xx


----------



## Newt4

I hate pregnancy colds so much. :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> My mw said dr brown bottles are good. I want to bf but if I can't want to have bottles ready but mw said if you want to bf just do it and can always rush out and get bottles. I'm a bit of a worrier tho so will prob have bottles in just in case!!
> 
> Had scan today and all looked good. Baby wasn't moving much at all, looked very chilled and comfortable. Everything in good order then she worried me saying baby was
> 2lb already. So straight into google and for 25-28 weeks weight is 1.4-2.2 lb so my
> Bump is growing well. Scared I'm going to have a whopper and how will I manage that? Left me relieved baby is ok but frightened it will be too big for me.

There is always a certain amount if inaccuracy with scans and predicting weights - I think they say 20% each way but it can be more. I got told my daughter was 5lb 8oz at 35 weeks but she was born at 39 weeks weighing 6lb 7oz and that doesnt really make sense. 

Babies also have crazy growth spurts where they measure ahead and then even out.

Really dont worry about the size of bubs at this stage, you just dont want them too small :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Amelie- think all the talk from FIL about gigantic babies freaked me a bit! I was 7.13 which seems a decent size!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a estimated scan weigh given to me at 37 weeks with DD of her being under 5lb at birth and she was 6lb 15oz so dont worry to much! xx


----------



## rem_82

jessica - I think when buba comes out your Oh will suddenly be overwhelmed with love. Sometimes they just take a while to register it properly. Like the film 9 months. Dont worry about him. I garantee he will shed a tear at the birth. 
As for names, its a sore subject. My Oh has this habit of referring to someone he once new or from tv and therefore we cant have the name. Also he thinks people will use all the old fashioned nicknames, like for bethany, sweaty betty!!! He is hard work. We have got it down to emily or charlotte, although i'm not that big on charlotte, i would have to call her lottie. Have u got names?
Hope u have a great trip, and hope things get better for u.

Anyone feeling really itchy?? My arms are crazy itchy. I got these red blotches appeared. like sting marks. Driving me nuts.


----------



## yellow11

I've got an itchy rash on my chest for the past week. Particularly my right boob :blush: 
But its not constant, itching comes and goes. Sudacream is helping. 
I don't know what it is though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi ladies xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello lovelies! :wave:


----------



## Jessica28

Rem - MY OH is exactly the same when it comes to names. If hes after seeing the name on tv or somewhere then its automatically out. We have chose Kadence for a girl, but I am willing to bet my right arm that we will have a boy. Personally, I like Peyton for a girl and Reed or Grayson for a boy but that doesn;t flow with him. He does have a child from a previous relationship but he doesn't have any contact at the moment so I really don't know what to expect... 

I have been just so frustrated with everything lately. We are supposed to get married next July and a lot of times I always feel second best to everyone else. A few weeks ago I caught him chatting kind of sexually with a girl that used to live home..... wanting to know her fave positions and she was asking what he would do to her, etc. I was angry as hell and I told him to go for it if thats what he wanted. He hasnt talked to her since and I messaged her and said my piece. Now, he was away and didn't bother to call only when he was on his way home which I assume was because he was bored. I saw him on the wharf for all of 5 minutes before I left and I wont see him again for a week. Maybe this is what we need though... Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Lindylou

Jessica- sorry you are having such a rough time. Men have no idea what we are going through and feeling. We need to feel secure but then as my brother said it is Scary for them becoming a parent (like we don't have to deal with that as well!) Hope you get a chance to talk together soon. Hugs Xxx


----------



## tntrying22

Jessica28 said:


> Rem - MY OH is exactly the same when it comes to names. If hes after seeing the name on tv or somewhere then its automatically out. We have chose Kadence for a girl, but I am willing to bet my right arm that we will have a boy. Personally, I like Peyton for a girl and Reed or Grayson for a boy but that doesn;t flow with him. He does have a child from a previous relationship but he doesn't have any contact at the moment so I really don't know what to expect...
> 
> I have been just so frustrated with everything lately. We are supposed to get married next July and a lot of times I always feel second best to everyone else. A few weeks ago I caught him chatting kind of sexually with a girl that used to live home..... wanting to know her fave positions and she was asking what he would do to her, etc. I was angry as hell and I told him to go for it if thats what he wanted. He hasnt talked to her since and I messaged her and said my piece. Now, he was away and didn't bother to call only when he was on his way home which I assume was because he was bored. I saw him on the wharf for all of 5 minutes before I left and I wont see him again for a week. Maybe this is what we need though... Sorry for the rant.

Wow thats awful - I would have had my DH out on his ass for that. Trust is a fragile thing. Sorry you are having such a hard time. :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

I find I have loads of energy and aspirations for the day until about 3-4 pm and then I am just walloped with fatigue. I am good if I make it to 9:30 before bed.

I was a big baby - 8lbs 11 oz (oy!) but my hubs was an identical triplet and born 3mo early - they were probably 3lbs or so. No idea what to expect for this baby!

I registered for Dr. Brown's bottles as well for when I have to pump - I have also heard good things about the Tommy Tippee ones but decided to go with these. Planning to bf but there will just be times that pumping is needed with work and travel etc. and to get dh involved!

23 weeks!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 23 wks tn.


----------



## embo216

Happy 23 weeks :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry you are having a rough time Jessica :( x


----------



## Beckzter

Happy 23 weeks tn :D

Big hugs Jessica, it's difficult to deal with when our DH's are being a$$es. Mine is in a mood with me at the moment because I bumped one of our cars yesterday. He says he's not peeved because accidents happen but I can tell he is annoyed with his attitude towards me at the moment, meh!

Nothing interesting happening with me at the moment, spent most of yesterday really upset due to the car incident and ends up giving myself a bad headache. :(


----------



## rem_82

Beckstar, hope u are ok after your accident!

Jessica - maybe a break will do u good. I really do hope it all works out for you both.

My big problem today is that im starving, but dont know what to eat. Although i ate 3 corn on the bobs, because they were so yummy!!!! Oh year i weighed myself.......12 stone 5 ---- thats a 2 stone gain aaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## staybeautiful

Sorry you're having a tough time with your OH Jessica, hopefully things will work out better when you've had some time apart?

As for names, we picked out Ruaridh for a boy, but we've had people say Rudolph instead (as in, red nosed feckin' reindeer!), and OH is getting a tattoo of his name when he's born and his dad said "it'd go all the way round his wrist the way you spell it!". I know he was kidding but it's making me doubt our name :dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

staybeautiful said:


> Sorry you're having a tough time with your OH Jessica, hopefully things will work out better when you've had some time apart?
> 
> As for names, we picked out Ruaridh for a boy, but we've had people say Rudolph instead (as in, red nosed feckin' reindeer!), and OH is getting a tattoo of his name when he's born and his dad said "it'd go all the way round his wrist the way you spell it!". I know he was kidding but it's making me doubt our name :dohh:

How do you pronounce that? I don't think I've ever seen that before...

Blue eyes happy 23 weeks to you too!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies 24 weeks here today:happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

How are you guys? My hips are sore today but I think it's because I worked 20 hours on the ward over the weekend so my body's rebelling! I'm also feeling really emotional. Not sure why! Oh well, at least I have a day off today :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

morning ladies 
how is everyone ?
just moved home recently last night i slept like a brick lol


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone,

Is it just me or does time seem to be dragging in now...... Just have to get on with it though!

25 weeks and 1 day so we are definately getting there. Only 11 more weeks of work left too!


----------



## gflady

Yup, time's defo dragging. One of the girls from work went on mat leave yesterday at 35 weeks and her pregnancy seems to have flown by whereas mine is going sooooo slowly! Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Fruitymeli

i think my pregnancy is going fast im nervous lol !


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy v day whisper xxx


----------



## staybeautiful

tntrying22 said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having a tough time with your OH Jessica, hopefully things will work out better when you've had some time apart?
> 
> As for names, we picked out Ruaridh for a boy, but we've had people say Rudolph instead (as in, red nosed feckin' reindeer!), and OH is getting a tattoo of his name when he's born and his dad said "it'd go all the way round his wrist the way you spell it!". I know he was kidding but it's making me doubt our name :dohh:
> 
> How do you pronounce that? I don't think I've ever seen that before...
> 
> Blue eyes happy 23 weeks to you too!!Click to expand...

It's pronounced the same as Rory but a Scottish spelling of it :thumbup:

I think things are both flying and dragging in. I'm using mini milestones rather than focussing on the due date - time to the next appointment, V Day, Maternity leave starting etc. It's keeping me sane (so far anyway lol).


----------



## Best step mum

staybeautiful said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having a tough time with your OH Jessica, hopefully things will work out better when you've had some time apart?
> 
> As for names, we picked out Ruaridh for a boy, but we've had people say Rudolph instead (as in, red nosed feckin' reindeer!), and OH is getting a tattoo of his name when he's born and his dad said "it'd go all the way round his wrist the way you spell it!". I know he was kidding but it's making me doubt our name :dohh:
> 
> How do you pronounce that? I don't think I've ever seen that before...
> 
> Blue eyes happy 23 weeks to you too!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's pronounced the same as Rory but a Scottish spelling of it :thumbup:
> 
> I think things are both flying and dragging in. I'm using mini milestones rather than focussing on the due date - time to the next appointment, V Day, Maternity leave starting etc. It's keeping me sane (so far anyway lol).Click to expand...

I have been trying to use the mini milestones but my hospital appointments seem so far apart, my last community midwife appointment was 24th August - my next one is this friday but it just seems like so long ago.
My next actual hospital appointment isnt until 21/11/12. 

I think that im just getting impatient because I have wanted this for ages and it was never the right time to try - I cant wait to meet him/her in February :baby:


----------



## gflady

Best step mum said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having a tough time with your OH Jessica, hopefully things will work out better when you've had some time apart?
> 
> As for names, we picked out Ruaridh for a boy, but we've had people say Rudolph instead (as in, red nosed feckin' reindeer!), and OH is getting a tattoo of his name when he's born and his dad said "it'd go all the way round his wrist the way you spell it!". I know he was kidding but it's making me doubt our name :dohh:
> 
> How do you pronounce that? I don't think I've ever seen that before...
> 
> Blue eyes happy 23 weeks to you too!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's pronounced the same as Rory but a Scottish spelling of it :thumbup:
> 
> I think things are both flying and dragging in. I'm using mini milestones rather than focussing on the due date - time to the next appointment, V Day, Maternity leave starting etc. It's keeping me sane (so far anyway lol).Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to use the mini milestones but my hospital appointments seem so far apart, my last community midwife appointment was 24th August - my next one is this friday but it just seems like so long ago.
> My next actual hospital appointment isnt until 21/11/12.
> 
> I think that im just getting impatient because I have wanted this for ages and it was never the right time to try - I cant wait to meet him/her in February :baby:Click to expand...

Same here. We've waited for years and it's now our time. So exciting! I just want Feb to arrive. Although I do love being pregnant and will defo miss it. I love seeing my belly grow and feeling the kicks. x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy V-day Whisper.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I feel like it is going really fast this time, it scares me because I remember from last time once you hit 28 weeks or so it just goes really quickly!


----------



## embo216

This pregnancy is going way too fast! I really don't feel even close to ready to having another, I'd be quite happy to be pregnant another 9 months :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Havent done one in a while so heres my 24 week bump i feel huge! never realised just how big i was until i saw this lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0103.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## embo216

Great bump pic Whisper!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe, you look beautiful Whisper.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Have any of you ladies traveld by air with a baba before? its not until june next year but il be going to my parents with lena on my own and trying to wor out if the pram we have will be ok or if il need a new one:shrug: its the mura 3 sofolds quite easy but not sureif the size etc is too big


----------



## Best step mum

Went shopping yesterday for baby and spent a fortune - we got the last of the furniture ordered for the nursery, the mattress for the cot, the moses basket and all the bedding and accessories for the nursery. 

I love Mamas and Papas stuff, but best of all - there was an extra 10% off everything in the outlet sale yesterday so I thought that it was a good time to buy everything.

I think that all I need to get now are blankets and sheets for the moses basket and pram, I want to start putting the moses basket in the cot during the day for when baby is having naps so that it gets used to wakening up in its own room because I dont want it being in our room with us for long. I was put into my own bedroom at 6 weeks and it didnt do me any harm so Im going to try to do the same with this little one!


----------



## rem_82

wow buba turned upside down, she kicking up high for the first time. 
i feel time is passing before my very eyes!!! I dont know where time has gone. I'm really nervous cos, we need to have the house ready for xmas and thats only 2 months away!!! Thats probably why its fying for me. 
Need to go maternity shopping. Nothing fits anymore, feel like a slob!!! lol!

happy v day whsper. Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Best step mum

rem_82 said:


> wow buba turned upside down, she kicking up high for the first time.
> i feel time is passing before my very eyes!!! I dont know where time has gone. I'm really nervous cos, we need to have the house ready for xmas and thats only 2 months away!!! Thats probably why its fying for me.
> Need to go maternity shopping. Nothing fits anymore, feel like a slob!!! lol!
> 
> happy v day whsper. Hope everyone is well!!!

I had to go shopping on Friday to get new t-shirts etc and it is really depressing that we are confined to one corner of most shops for our clothes now!

I got a couple of tshirts in new look, but I have found that the best place for clothes is next. Although none of the stores near me sell maternity clothes anymore so Im having to order online and wait for them to be delivered.

I am looking forward to feeling baby kicking up higher, the highest that I have felt is level to my belly button (which is close to popping at the minute) but most of the kicks are still quite low down


----------



## tntrying22

What's the current state of belly buttons?

Mine's still hanging on as an innie!


----------



## Newt4

Mine is still a innie. Last pregnancy it stayed a innie but I think it will be popping with this one. Still sick with this horrible cold. Hopefully it will be gone before Halloween lol.


----------



## yellow11

Innie here too. Doesn't.look like it'll pop anytime.soon.


----------



## tntrying22

Aw hope you feel better Newt!:flower:


----------



## rem_82

mines an outsy now..has been for about 3 weeks. My Oh freaks out about it lol!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Still an innie. I think mine's quite a deep one, so it might take a bit longer!


----------



## babydreams85

Scary weekend for me and LO. Thurs night I started getting sharp severe back pain and stomach pain. Went to the ER who sent me straight to L&D. Thankfully I wasn't having contractions, cervix still HFC. The pain seemed to go away while I was there, so the Dr sent me home at 1am with pain meds and instructions to come to my regular OB office first thing in the morning to be checked again. He thought it was kidney stones and that I just needed to pass them. DH and I went to get something to eat and headed home, but an hour or so later the pain started again...worse than before. I couldn't breathe it was so awful...worst pain I've ever felt. We gave it an hour and started back to the L&D, but halfway there it stopped again. Weird. So went back home and got a couple hours of sleep. Got up and went to my regular OB office. On the way the pain started again, seriously the most awful thing I've ever felt--like someone stabbing me repeatedly in the back and stomach. Got to the OB office and started vomiting. By the time they got me back (they were SUPER busy of course), the doctor took one look at me and said I needed to be back in the L&D ASAP. So back to the hospital we went. Had a TON of tests ran, ultrasounds, bloodwork, etc. and finally found out that it's my gallbladder. I have an infection/inflamation AND gallbladder stones. Usually the way they would treat that is surgery, but of course there's a risk to the baby doing any kind of anesthesia and abdominal surgery, especially this late in pregnancy. He said my uterus is way past my belly button at this point, so they would have to make a big incision at the top which could be a big infection risk. Also, there is always a chance of anesthesia causing preterm labor, and at 22 weeks for me he probably would not be viable. So basically I was in the hospital all weekend while they tried to treat the gallbladder infection with strong antibiotics to avoid having to do surgery right now. I was in so much pain and so sick I basically lived on pain meds and anti-nausea meds through my IV. Didn't eat a thing for 36 hours. Finally things started to improve around midday yesterday, and I was able to start eating again with only a little pain and nausea. I got to go home a couple hours ago, but I am still very scared that it will flair up again. I am on a strict diet (basically no high fats or anything fried), antibiotics, and nausea meds in the hopes that it can be managed until I am closer to full term. It's not a question of "if", it's "when"...it will definitely happen again and surgery will have to be done, but I am just hoping and praying we can make it into at least 3rd tri, and even better to 36-37 weeks. If it's close to the end they said they could do an amnio to see how developed his lungs are at that point, and if he's ok they could go ahead and deliver him by induction or c-section and then do my gallbladder surgery immediately after...so that there is no risk to him whatsoever. Either way, this is going to be a really stressful rest of the pregnancy. I am now classed "high risk". :( 

Sorry this is so long ladies, just feeling really depressed about everything and wanted to get it out.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, boooo! babydreams85, that sucks!! :( :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

oh babydreams yikes! thinking good thoughts for you


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Sorry you are going through this babydreams. 
I have my fxd for you and your little guy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My belly button is still an innie but I reckon it will only last 2more weeks and then it will be out!

Hope your ok, sorry not read back, been in a meeting all day and done a 102mile round trip including 8mile tailback of traffic :( bedtime xx


----------



## Lindylou

Babydrms- hope you are feeling better soon. It must've been so frightening. Hugs. Xx

I'm still an innie but getting a proper belly now :)


----------



## yellow11

Sorry your going through all this babydreams. :hugs: 
I'm thinking about you hun. Xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_love

Babydreams-so sorry youre going thru all this. :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

I think the time is flying! I cannot believe I'm 25 weeks already. I think it might be because I'm worried about giving birth and how I will cope being a mum.


----------



## Newt4

Babydreams- how scary. So their plan is to wait till the baby is developed enough for induction/ csection? I hope your gallbladder calms down and your infection stays away!


----------



## Jembug

Oh baby dreams, how scary! Hope it doesn't flare up and your baby stays put! Just to ease your mind I was born at 28 weeks and I'm healthy with no problems... Fingers crossed for you.

My belly button Is tiny anyways, my friends says it resembles a pea! It was slightly an inny but now it's just flat to my tummy! Ha.
I've had a limb under my rib cage the past few days, it doesn't hurt yet but defo uncomfy.
I had my flu Jab today, pure achy arm. Any thoughts on the whopping cough? Xx


----------



## jme84

I am wondering if any one else is having kind of a scratchy pokey pain (nerve like pain) just below my cleavage/above sternum? Doesn't really hurts just drives my crazy. I keep looking under my shirt below the bra for something poking me.


----------



## sara3337

My belly botton is inni at the moment. Was dreaming I adopted a baby boy and was feeding him with bottle. He was an angel so quiet and calm.


----------



## sara3337

Lindylou said:


> I think the time is flying! I cannot believe I'm 25 weeks already. I think it might be because I'm worried about giving birth and how I will cope being a mum.

I worry about giving birth too, just decided to go with the flow and take it as it comes. Mind you this is my second one. Had the first one 13 years ago with epidural. I decided to stick to Epidural this time too. :baby:


----------



## sara3337

uterus location at different weeks of pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







bellymeasurements.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gflady

Poor you babydreams. That sucks. Hope everything works out and you don't get any more attacks until all is safe for baby xxx

My belly button's an innie. It's small and deep so I think it'll be an innie for a good while longer.

When are you guys going on mat leave? And how long are you having off?

I was planning on going at 34 weeks but I'm getting terrible hip pain after my shifts from being on my feet all day so may have to go earlier. May go just before 32 weeks so I get christmas off... I'm planning to have a year off x


----------



## Jembug

I've been having funny hip pains- but it's round the back? Any thoughts?
I'm going at 38 weeks but I'm seriously tempted to bring it forward! Although I just sit down but suction when needed- it's night work and I'm so tired! Xmas off sounds lovely- but Ive got two NVQ workshops after Christmas- not sure what to do?? I was thinking of going back early because I want to save for a buisiness opportunity.

I get paid leave until mid October.... So hard to kno what to do x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm working into January. As I'm classed as self employed I'm desperately trying to arrange somebody to cover while I'm off or I will be in it deep!! Can manage 6 months off but really would love to push it to 9 months. I would chop my arm off for 12 months.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm working until 36 weeks. I take the rest of my annual leave (2 and a half weeks), and then start maternity leave. I think it's likely I'll only have the 6 months off, then catch up on annual leave with 3 further weeks off. :)


----------



## gflady

It's really tricky, isn't it. I'm feeling really stressed about it today. Probs because I hardly slept last night because of the pain and I'm about to do a 13 hour shift. x

Jem, is it like sciatica pain? From what I've read most pelvic, hip and lower back pain is common/normal in pregnancy. Sucky though.


----------



## Jembug

Maybe? I've got worn disc but it's not that pain or in the same area? Not had this pain before in my other pregnancies? Will see how it goes?
5 mins and I finish my night shift!
Id kill for a year off too but I worry over money too much.

I'm off to bed soon ish have a fab day xx


----------



## sara3337

Might go on leave week 34-35 second week of Jan. Will be off for 1 year. cant wait


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I would like to work until maybe 36 weeks (I only work part time now) but with my daughter I made it to 36 weeks when I was full time.

A lot depends on my diabetes, if I am able to keep it controlled with diet, which is going really well at the moment, they won't induce me until 40 weeks but if I need medication then they will induce at 38 weeks. 

I would like a good 3 weeks off before baby arrives to get the house sorted and have quality time with Ivy.

I'll just see how I feel, if working gets too difficult then I might need to change my plans.


----------



## Best step mum

Im finishing work on 8th Jan, so I will be 36 weeks. I have 8 days of holidays left and then my maternity leave starts on 21st Jan.

Hopefully I am going to take 9 months off, but the problem is that I only get statutory maternity pay so money will be tight while I am off. Im going to look for a new job while I am off so if I get something, I might start back earlier than I originally intended to!

I cant wait to finish work.....only 11 weeks to go!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning all,i am soooooo tired neighbours upstairs decided half 11 till 2 am would be a great timetoblast of techno music the base pumping thru our ceiling:dohh: inconsiderate beepbeeps!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all :) Hope your ok, been a bit busy last few days. I am a SAHM so I shouldnt complain since technically I could sleep in the day but I am just not sleeping at night at all yet I am sooo tired! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya!

Had physio today and got my crutches :happydance: it didn't go as well as I thought it would though :( 

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( oh no, what happened? OMG just ate a sandwich and made such a mess down my top!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm a messy eater when it comes to sarnies, I like to make them really deep fill and I end up wearing half of it :rofl:

I just had these ideas in my head that they would be able to say that they could fix me up pretty quick after baby is born, but I'm going to be in long term therapy which is brilliant if it helps, but a bit dissapointing. x x x


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! i had my 24wk scan yesterday (even though i was 23+5), lil man was being a lil stinker again. He was on his back, but he didn't want to move his arm so we could get a good view of his arm/hand, didnt want to move so we could see his feet/foot either. After a few minutes of the tech moving the wand thing..he did move. we got almost 10 pictures. My dh came to the appt--he hadn't seen him since my "quick" 13w u/s to check his hb..so it was good! he was super lazy yesterday..he didnt move much. he was crazy active on sunday though!


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe sounds like you have a little trouble maker in there :haha:


----------



## ayclobes

Yes! I'm sure! The tech said that he has long toes? dh nor myself has long toes..so i'm not sure where that comes from exactly.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol aww bless him. xx


----------



## Wiggler

Awww!

I feel as if the physio lady beat me up, I ache so much :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler :hugs:

22+1 week bump below - I was seriously impressed to discover that my non maternity jeans still fit :haha:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/22weeksnoclothes_zpscbca70f8.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am getting so anxiouse over it all now is anyone else? i just want to clean and cant as the flats still fullofclutter,babys room is atm a dump for everything and we havent anything here physicly for her its all in england wont be coming here until december 29th!:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hun!

No urge to clean here :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> i am getting so anxiouse over it all now is anyone else? i just want to clean and cant as the flats still fullofclutter,babys room is atm a dump for everything and we havent anything here physicly for her its all in england wont be coming here until december 29th!:dohh:

Awwww don't worry, you still have so much time :hugs:

Even if when baby arrives her room was full of clutter it wouldnt matter, we didnt sort Ivy's room out until she was a few months old because we moved when I was 30 week pregnant and had to do loads of decorating.

Little babies really don't need that much - somewhere safe and warm to sleep and milk!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am getting so anxiouse over it all now is anyone else? i just want to clean and cant as the flats still fullofclutter,babys room is atm a dump for everything and we havent anything here physicly for her its all in england wont be coming here until december 29th!:dohh:
> 
> Awwww don't worry, you still have so much time :hugs:
> 
> Even if when baby arrives her room was full of clutter it wouldnt matter, we didnt sort Ivy's room out until she was a few months old because we moved when I was 30 week pregnant and had to do loads of decorating.
> 
> Little babies really don't need that much - somewhere safe and warm to sleep and milk!Click to expand...

we havent got anywhere to put anythign so everything is clutterd i dont even have anywhere to put a cot atm asour room looks like a jumble sale with lack of wardrobe we really need to sort one out:dohh:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am getting so anxiouse over it all now is anyone else? i just want to clean and cant as the flats still fullofclutter,babys room is atm a dump for everything and we havent anything here physicly for her its all in england wont be coming here until december 29th!:dohh:
> 
> Awwww don't worry, you still have so much time :hugs:
> 
> Even if when baby arrives her room was full of clutter it wouldnt matter, we didnt sort Ivy's room out until she was a few months old because we moved when I was 30 week pregnant and had to do loads of decorating.
> 
> Little babies really don't need that much - somewhere safe and warm to sleep and milk!Click to expand...
> 
> we havent got anywhere to put anythign so everything is clutterd i dont even have anywhere to put a cot atm asour room looks like a jumble sale with lack of wardrobe we really need to sort one out:dohh:Click to expand...

Once you can imagine where the cot will go you will feel much better!

Are you using a moses basket or crib initially???


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lovely bump :) I am still wearing normal bottoms too atm, the maternity ones slide down lol. 

I wouldnt worry about babys room hun xx x


----------



## babydreams85

Amelie and Whisper, those are great bumps! 

Thanks everyone for your kind words--am just feeling really down about everything. After 3 losses and then all the complications I had with bleeding and UTIs at the beginning of this pregnancy...I just wanted to be stress free for the rest of it. Nothing we can do though but move forward and take it as it comes. To whomever asked, sorry can't remember who it was, yes the plan "right now" is to go as long as possible and then when I am later in the 3rd tri they will do an amnio to see how well his lungs are developed. If they are ok then they will induce or do a section, depending on how bad off I am at that point. However, if I keep having the attacks and can't get it under control with diet and medicine...they will have to operate in the 2nd tri. The longer they wait to do the operation while I'm pregnant, the more risks for preterm labor and for infection because the incision has to be higher up and bigger (can't be anywhere near the uterus). My uterus is already way above my belly button, so even right now the surgery is risky. On that belly chart picture that someone posted I am at the 28 week mark lol. I have a short torso and apparently he's a bigger boy. I had two more terrible attacks last night and this is with a really bland low fat diet...so I don't know what I'm going to do. It's the worst pain I've ever felt every time it happens, it's not something that's bearable for months. Also if it keeps happening there is the possibility that it could rupture or cause a big infection, which would of course hurt the baby as well. So either way we go (continuing to have the attacks and holding off on surgery, or doing the surgery now) there are big risks. I am wondering if I can possibly hold off for another 10 days or so when he will be 24 weeks and possibly viable...just in case the surgery did cause preterm labor, but the OB says the sooner we do surgery (if we decide to go that route) the risk is LESS because of the size of my uterus and incision size. It's a HUGE decision with a lot of possible issues for both me and the baby and just so scary. :( :cry:

Anyways on to the fun stuff :) My belly button is still an innie, which surprises me because I am quite big for 22 weeks and I have a shallow one. Looks like it's starting to push out at the top though...so maybe soon?

Here is bump at 22+5
 



Attached Files:







DSC05775.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am getting so anxiouse over it all now is anyone else? i just want to clean and cant as the flats still fullofclutter,babys room is atm a dump for everything and we havent anything here physicly for her its all in england wont be coming here until december 29th!:dohh:
> 
> Awwww don't worry, you still have so much time :hugs:
> 
> Even if when baby arrives her room was full of clutter it wouldnt matter, we didnt sort Ivy's room out until she was a few months old because we moved when I was 30 week pregnant and had to do loads of decorating.
> 
> Little babies really don't need that much - somewhere safe and warm to sleep and milk!Click to expand...
> 
> we havent got anywhere to put anythign so everything is clutterd i dont even have anywhere to put a cot atm asour room looks like a jumble sale with lack of wardrobe we really need to sort one out:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you can imagine where the cot will go you will feel much better!
> 
> Are you using a moses basket or crib initially???Click to expand...

im hoping to be able to get a rocking cradle depending on our money situation if not it will be the normal cot that we put in our room as the guidance is shes in with us untul she is 1:shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am getting so anxiouse over it all now is anyone else? i just want to clean and cant as the flats still fullofclutter,babys room is atm a dump for everything and we havent anything here physicly for her its all in england wont be coming here until december 29th!:dohh:
> 
> Awwww don't worry, you still have so much time :hugs:
> 
> Even if when baby arrives her room was full of clutter it wouldnt matter, we didnt sort Ivy's room out until she was a few months old because we moved when I was 30 week pregnant and had to do loads of decorating.
> 
> Little babies really don't need that much - somewhere safe and warm to sleep and milk!Click to expand...
> 
> we havent got anywhere to put anythign so everything is clutterd i dont even have anywhere to put a cot atm asour room looks like a jumble sale with lack of wardrobe we really need to sort one out:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Once you can imagine where the cot will go you will feel much better!
> 
> Are you using a moses basket or crib initially???Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping to be able to get a rocking cradle depending on our money situation if not it will be the normal cot that we put in our room as the guidance is shes in with us untul she is 1:shrug:Click to expand...

She would be fine in her cot straight away - we had a crib that we borrowed for Ivy and it irritated me more than anything but we had a moses basket that we used in the living room and I quite liked that.

Ivy ended up sleep in our bed most of the time until she was 15 months :dohh:

At least I know a lot more about safe co-sleeping from the start this time and won't feel guilty about it if this baby likes sharing our bed too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Amelie and Whisper, those are great bumps!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words--am just feeling really down about everything. After 3 losses and then all the complications I had with bleeding and UTIs at the beginning of this pregnancy...I just wanted to be stress free for the rest of it. Nothing we can do though but move forward and take it as it comes. To whomever asked, sorry can't remember who it was, yes the plan "right now" is to go as long as possible and then when I am later in the 3rd tri they will do an amnio to see how well his lungs are developed. If they are ok then they will induce or do a section, depending on how bad off I am at that point. However, if I keep having the attacks and can't get it under control with diet and medicine...they will have to operate in the 2nd tri. The longer they wait to do the operation while I'm pregnant, the more risks for preterm labor and for infection because the incision has to be higher up and bigger (can't be anywhere near the uterus). My uterus is already way above my belly button, so even right now the surgery is risky. On that belly chart picture that someone posted I am at the 28 week mark lol. I have a short torso and apparently he's a bigger boy. I had two more terrible attacks last night and this is with a really bland low fat diet...so I don't know what I'm going to do. It's the worst pain I've ever felt every time it happens, it's not something that's bearable for months. Also if it keeps happening there is the possibility that it could rupture or cause a big infection, which would of course hurt the baby as well. So either way we go (continuing to have the attacks and holding off on surgery, or doing the surgery now) there are big risks. I am wondering if I can possibly hold off for another 10 days or so when he will be 24 weeks and possibly viable...just in case the surgery did cause preterm labor, but the OB says the sooner we do surgery (if we decide to go that route) the risk is LESS because of the size of my uterus and incision size. It's a HUGE decision with a lot of possible issues for both me and the baby and just so scary. :( :cry:
> 
> Anyways on to the fun stuff :) My belly button is still an innie, which surprises me because I am quite big for 22 weeks and I have a shallow one. Looks like it's starting to push out at the top though...so maybe soon?
> 
> Here is bump at 22+5

:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely bump Amelie! The pram I'm looking at has vents so it moves to a stand for overnight sleeping. Just looking to try and keep purchases to a minimum!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Lovely bump Amelie! The pram I'm looking at has vents so it moves to a stand for overnight sleeping. Just looking to try and keep purchases to a minimum!!

we have a pram that turns into a over night sleeping thingy with rocking stand i may use that in the house during the day:haha:


----------



## Seity

I'm planning on leaving at 38 weeks because last time I went into labor at 38 weeks and I was still at work. I hope I get at least 1 day off before I go into labor. I'll take 8 weeks and then go back to work. Last time I was ready to go back 6 weeks after the baby was born, so I know I'll be more than ready by 8 weeks.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My DS went straight into a big cot and slept fine (perfect sleeper he was) I used a moses basket for DD. I am getting a moses basket again for downstairs x


----------



## rem_82

Babydream - I hope everything works out for you. Such a painful thing to go through, didnt realise it caused so much risks. 

I have the urge to clean and unpack the rest of our boxes, but dont think i'll be doing that this week, or next. hopefully next month we can drive down to kent to get the rest of our furniture, so i can get everything ready by the 2nd week of jan. 

We are getting nothing but bad news this last week. My OH grandma is really ill, and it doesnt look promising, and today we found out that the hosp are testing OH's dad for throat cancer. He has had a lot of health problems, so something like this should be expected, but it didnt even occour to me. I'm not an emotional wreck, but I'm a little shocked. Dont really kow what we supposed to do as he lives in London and we are over 200 miles away!!! supposed to be a happy time!


----------



## babydreams85

Rem, so sorry you are going through all that!


----------



## future hopes

Hay ladies just wanted to say im not ignoring u all i just havent been on line as my mum was rushed to hospital on friday, she has MS and shes had a huge relaps shes so ill bless her and ive been up there with her alot. So thats why i havent been on line. Just want her to get better:nope:

On a brighter note im 23 weeks today and only one more week till v day :thumbup:

Hope ure all good :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

future hopes said:


> Hay ladies just wanted to say im not ignoring u all i just havent been on line as my mum was rushed to hospital on friday, she has MS and shes had a huge relaps shes so ill bless her and ive been up there with her alot. So thats why i havent been on line. Just want her to get better:nope:
> 
> On a brighter note im 23 weeks today and only one more week till v day :thumbup:
> 
> Hope ure all good :hugs:

:hugs:

Happy 23 wks.


----------



## Jembug

Evening ladies.
Lovely bumps and nice too see I'm on par with everyone else!
Sorry Rem and Future for your sad family news, hope they both get better soon.

Babydreams what distressing time for you, hoping the pains go away, if thats possible?

Whisper, dont worry, like someone said babies dont need much.

As for the shopping front im all sorted! as this is my third Girl, I have everything!
The only Items im buying are new cot sheets and bumper and a couple of new avent bottles and teats that are on offer in mothercare.

My 20 month old is currently in the cot but we are decorating my 3 year old's bedroom and putting in bunk beds. I did try to put Demi in a bed at 16 months but she was a nightmare so I gave up. I really want her in a bed very soon because I would hate foe her to think she is being pushed out of her cot for her new sister~although she will initially go in a moses basket in our room.

The name we have chosen is Ruby, which only me and Shaun and you know, but my best friend has announced her fav name is Ruby too!!! she isnt pregnant and not even trying but now I'm worried what she will think if we keep the name Ruby?

Im on facebook if you fancy adding me, Jemma Parfitt xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Future-so sorry to hear about your mom being so ill. Glad you can be there for her, though.

Baby dreams- hope the attacks stop with the adjusted diet. Sending you positive thoughts. :hugs:

AFM-I've also got the cleaning bug. We're working on clearing out what will be baby's room and trying to donate/throw stuff out. Also today decided the bottom kitchen cabinets needed cleaned out. Got everything out, wiped down and dusted out the inside, now working on washing everything up. Didn't realize how dusty it was in there! Not anymore!!! :haha:


----------



## sara3337

Wow lovely bumps, cause I am a large size everyone at work recon I am too big for my week, but now looking at your bumps I know I am in normal range. Since before getting pregnant I only gained 3KG and been loosing my own weight. First 14 weeks I gained alot of weight then started to loose now I dont have much appetite. My mum is visiting again after 5 weeks and she says my bump is rounder and harder but not much bigger.

Trying to control my diabetes too. every morning around 7:15 baby kicks and wake me up. Then he becomes active again around 9pm. so cute that he has a routin.


----------



## Jembug

ooh i havent noticed a routine? although i did get the bath yesterday and she went crazy, wonder if she will do that again? (i usually have showers)


----------



## sara3337

Mine loves the shower too, I can see my stomach move when warm water is running down my body. Ye I read about the routin on the internet at the moment I can tell some hours he is more active and some less or sometimes he is asleep.


----------



## sara3337

Kitty_love said:


> Future-so sorry to hear about your mom being so ill. Glad you can be there for her, though.
> 
> Baby dreams- hope the attacks stop with the adjusted diet. Sending you positive thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> AFM-I've also got the cleaning bug. We're working on clearing out what will be baby's room and trying to donate/throw stuff out. Also today decided the bottom kitchen cabinets needed cleaned out. Got everything out, wiped down and dusted out the inside, now working on washing everything up. Didn't realize how dusty it was in there! Not anymore!!! :haha:

mmm how come our babys are size of papaya and u r 2 weeks ahead of me, not sure about this sizes :):kiss: Just checked your should be size of a Cantalope.


----------



## sara3337

they sleep mostly during the day when your active, because the vibration from you moving soothes them. thats why a lot of babies like vibrating bouncers


----------



## SweetPea0903

Sara I was wondering the same thing... It stays papaya for a few weeks I noticed on other people's tickers..


----------



## mrsswaffer

My baby's routine is: kick kick from 6am to about 8am, then sleep for a few hours. At around 4pm, he/she starts again for a couple of hours. Then, he/she is asleep until about 10pm when it's kicky kick again for an hour before I go to bed. I'm not sure if he/she is awake when I'm asleep - I'm a pretty good sleeper, and could probably sleep through anything! :D


----------



## Nixilix

I think we had hiccups yesterday. My DD always had them but later on that this. She had them after birth too!


----------



## Nixilix

107 days to go! Nearly double figures!


----------



## smileyfaces

Nixilix said:


> I think we had hiccups yesterday. My DD always had them but later on that this. She had them after birth too!

Ive been feeling hiccups too the last few days!


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

What are you guys up to today? I'm doing very little, trying to stay in my pjs for as long as possible! Had the worst shift at work yesterday, had a little cry in the middle of the day it was so bad. I hate 13 hour shifts at the best of times but when they're particularly bad they're demoralising! Oh well, day off today! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, gflady, that sucks. :( My shift yesterday was also very draining - but emotionally. I had a very peaceful shift, but one patient in particular needed more attention than my other patients. Luckily, everyone else was completely fine and independent. We only do 7.5hr shifts on our ward, so I got home at 3:30pm and slept! :p

Late shift today. :)


----------



## embo216

Morning hun enjoy your day off :)

Today we had a huge tesco food delivery so very happy with a full fridge :lol: I did want to go to sainsburys to have a look at the toy sale but I really don't want to end up buying stuff I don't need :nope:

So me and Jack will just be chilling out on the sofa and then go get my little girl from School at 3 :)


----------



## embo216

Oooh Ive changed into a Eggplant :happydance: 25 weeks! Slow down please time :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

gflady - Enjoy your day off hun :hugs:

Embo - Happy 25 weeks!! :happydance:

Lazy morning here, then I keep changing my mind between doing a bit of housework or going for a short walk with the kids. I can't do both, but am currently swaying more towards getting out on my crutches, even though I will look hilarious with baby bump, crutches and massive chunky baby strapped to my back :rofl: OH can always do the housework! x x x


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> gflady - Enjoy your day off hun :hugs:
> 
> Embo - Happy 25 weeks!! :happydance:
> 
> Lazy morning here, then I keep changing my mind between doing a bit of housework or going for a short walk with the kids. I can't do both, but am currently swaying more towards getting out on my crutches, even though I will look hilarious with baby bump, crutches and massive chunky baby strapped to my back :rofl: OH can always do the housework! x x x

I bet you look like supermum!


----------



## Wiggler

I'll try and grab a pic this week, I have a friend coming to stay tomorrow and he can take it, It'll look hilarious, like a comedy photo :haha:

Little lady has finally switched positions and is kicking higher up, which feels really weird after being used to feeling them so low down.


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies :)

I'm thinking I might get out of bed soon. I ordered some maternity clothes from mothercare that have arrived so think I might try them on.

Embo, you make me want to go shopping now! Maybe...

Hope your shift goes well today MrsW. I wish we still did 7.5 hour shifts, long days suck.

Wiggler, short walk sounds good. I agree with embo, bet you look like supermum! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 25 weeks em :) 

Jem- I know how you feel about the name. We have a name that we think will be THE name out of the top 3 and someone said the other day "when I have a baby I will call her *****" lol Oh well, they can think I stole it if they want but I will get to use the name first :) I must say Ruby is a gorgeous name ;) I still love my DD's name, people compliment her name all the time!

I feel hungry but cant eat big meals :(


----------



## Best step mum

Hi everyone,

Just wondering when the kicks start to get higher, bubs is obviously comfortable low down. I have had a couple of tiny movements higher up, but they very quickly turn again so that they are down low.

Im am really panicking that baby will end up breech (I know that 15 weeks is plenty of time for them to turn) but I think that it is because I have my heart set on a natural birth and I know that I cant do that if the baby ends up in a funny position.


----------



## Kitty_love

Gflady-enjoy your day off. Sounds like you really deserve it after your long shift yesterday. Hope you like the new clothes!

Weather is so nice here - need to get out for a nice long walk today!


----------



## Wiggler

My LO only started kicking higher yesterday, but I still get most of my movements down the bottom so no idea how she is laying :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

This one was laying sideways at my last hospital appointment, although in the evenings I can see a bulge on my left hand side so they much favour that side over the other.

Ill have to take another bump pic soon, see what the differnce is since the last one.


----------



## babydreams85

Best step mum, they can change positions as late as full term...some babies don't flip until you're in labor. Usually I think it's by 33-34 from what I've read, though, so you still have awhile to go before you should worry! Don't think midwifes or doctors even start checking position until about 36 wks. Baby still has lots of room in there!

My LO flips a lot...some days he is head down and some feet down...and I can actually feel him turning sometimes. It's not very often that he sits still lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My bub is definitely still pretty low and kicking my bladder. I need to wee all the time!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies have spent the day tryna get the flat in some order,i can now see my bedroom floor, can move in the babys room without tripping over tools and have a non clutterd livung room:happydance: just think i over don e it a bit as my back is now killing me:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Rest for the remainder of the evening, my orders! I was just saying its so easy to over do it atm isnt it, I find it hard to realise and accept I cant do all the running about I could do pre pregnancy! x


----------



## Wiggler

Never managed to get out for my walk, I was getting madam up from her nap and managed to whack my knee into the corner of her drawers and then fall over, resulting in an impressive lump and bruise on my poor knee and a very offended pelvis.

It could only happen too me :rofl:

On the plus side, I have some very very yummy cheese and pineapple to cheer me up :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Rest for the remainder of the evening, my orders! I was just saying its so easy to over do it atm isnt it, I find it hard to realise and accept I cant do all the running about I could do pre pregnancy! x

im ashamed to say i do more now pregnant then i ever did lol i always used my joint pain as an exuse yet find myself working thru the pain now and making it worse but i just want the flat nice and ready for lena:haha: luckily the mil came and helped today but i still think i did wayyyyyyyy to much, now sat on the sofa with lappy and gonna watch a film later while ben watches footy:dohh:


----------



## Newt4

Best step mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering when the kicks start to get higher, bubs is obviously comfortable low down. I have had a couple of tiny movements higher up, but they very quickly turn again so that they are down low.
> 
> Im am really panicking that baby will end up breech (I know that 15 weeks is plenty of time for them to turn) but I think that it is because I have my heart set on a natural birth and I know that I cant do that if the baby ends up in a funny position.

Buy a exercise ball and sit and bounce. Apparently they help move baby in to correct position.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ahhh so good to have a bedroom where I can see the floor again lol


----------



## Wiggler

Wanna come do mine? I haven't seen the floor in there for a few months now :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Wanna come do mine? I haven't seen the floor in there for a few months now :rofl:

Noooooo yoit ok lol I ache big time from mine think I need a week's recovery now haha


----------



## Wiggler

I have a friend coming over Friday for 6 days, I am sure I will rope him into doing housework for me :rofl:

I was just browsing the BF forums on here and having a major freakout right now, need to calm down and write a list of questions to bombard the MW with when I see her next.


----------



## Newt4

BF was so hard for me a lo. I tried for 4 months and quit to exclusively pumping. I really hope this one BFs!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I feel bad as I do not want to breastfeed, mainly from horror stories I've heard but also I want to be able to take my pain meds again without feeling guiltt:shrug: up do the first important one at least but don't feel I can do it fully


----------



## rem_82

Everyone seems to be having a tough time of some sort....I hope everyone has good things happen, well we will, we will have our tiny little buba's to cuddle.

Its funny I did some cleaning today, but thats mainly cos the plumber finally came and spent most of the day sorting all the pipes in the utility room. There was no water or heating, so didnt even get a chance to get showered and dressed!!! Big time pj day and major housework. Its funy how it always looks so good when its done, but gets messy again quickly!

Jem - Ruby is a gorgeous name.


----------



## Wiggler

I BF my son for 6 weeks and gave up because it was agony (I later found he had a tongue tie) and I didn't know much about it and thought when he had his 6 week growth spurt I was running out of milk :dohh: 

My daughter was breastfed for 7 months, and her latch was awful, she has a lip tie which affected it and for the first few months it felt like I was grating my nips :cry: Then it got better, her latch was still bad but I guess I got used to it, then the teething started (I think her poor latch meant her fresh little fangs were shredding me), when those little buggers popped through I actually wanted to saw my breasts off, when it got to the point where I would cry when she wanted a feed I stopped, I know I made the right decision but I regret it every day.

This time I don't want any of that, I want to know if baby has either a lip or tongue tie that it will be snipped as close to birth as possible. I never want to get to the point where I dread my baby wanting a feed again, and I never want to feel the guilt that I feel now again.


----------



## tntrying22

Jemma - love the name Ruby. You should go for it...You're pregnant and she's not lol all fair game IMO.

babydreams, Rem and Future - thinking good thoughts for you and your families!

My little one is definitely into a routine of kicking and it revolves around meal time. LOL definitely my child. 

Does anyone else know what they are having but waiting til they meet LO to decide a name? I feel like I want to wait but some people are just so surprised I haven't decided yet....

Im working til I pop and then I get 4 weeks : / wish it was more (they are doing some revisions to the HR benefits so I hope that's one of them) but I do work from home so I can't complain too much.


----------



## fides

okay, here are your long-awaited bump-color tallies for the women due in February in this thread:

56 BLUE 
65 PINK 
23 YELLOW

:thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Tntrying- do you only get 4weeks mat leave?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Wow. Lots of pink!


----------



## ayclobes

Since i don't have benefits at work..i can take up to 12wks UNPAID leave, but since my dh will be the only one working..i might take 8, but i wont have to fill out the FMLA paper until november..which is NOT that far away. I can't believe i'll be in the 3rd tri in 3wks! eeek!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning!

How is everyone today? My boob is really sore, I'm not sure if it is a pregnancy thing or one of the kids has knocked it but its really ouchy! So now thats my boob, knee and pelvis, I may actually fall apart before this baby is born :rofl:

No major plans for today apart from a bit of housework, cooking and attempting to get out with the kids. x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

fides said:


> okay, here are your long-awaited bump-color tallies for the women due in February in this thread:
> 
> 56 BLUE
> 65 PINK
> 23 YELLOW
> 
> :thumbup:

Quite close really! I thought there would be waaaaaay more pink! Seems relatively balanced!


----------



## yellow11

Great job fides, thanks :flower:


----------



## embo216

ooh I had a feeling there would be a lot more pink :) 

Bit of a hard day for me today, lost my dear dad 4 years ago when he was only 47, it's his birthday today :(


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs hun, I hope today is gentle on you :hugs: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs to you Emily :)

I am 24weeks today :) Here is my 24week bump (rushed pic before left house earlier, ignore dirty mirror LOL)
 



Attached Files:







662_360266187398754_2001266281_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump hun! It's really starting to pop out now :) Happy 24 weeks x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Belly button is nearly out now! lol x


----------



## Wiggler

I've never had an outie, mine just goes flat :haha: I think I would be tempted to try and push it back in if it popped :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It does look funny and in tightish tops my OH says it looks like a nipple sticking out lmfao nice!


----------



## Wiggler

LMAO! :rofl:

I really hope I don't get more stretchies this time, although I don't know where they would fit as I am covered in old ones from when I had Dylan, my poor tummy :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bump!

I do feel for you US ladies, even though I only statutory maternity (missed on the NHS enhancements by 6 weeks) the government amount pays the mortgage so I consider myself very lucky!

Embo, how sad and so young! Bet his watching down on you and keeping your little baby safe in your tummy!

Fifes, the front page looks amazing , well done for all the effort! In the Feb bugs 2011 it all went to pot!

Hope your all having a good day xx


----------



## Jembug

Excuse the mistakes.... Sure you get what I mean? Lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> ooh I had a feeling there would be a lot more pink :)
> 
> Bit of a hard day for me today, lost my dear dad 4 years ago when he was only 47, it's his birthday today :(

:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Embo- sending Hugs. 

It is pretty even with the pink and blue... I keep guessing what I'm having. I still think boy but don't know why. Think it's because I'm used to being around boys. Read old wives tales and do the quizzes but it's usually 50-50 :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cant wait to find out what the yellow bugs are :)


----------



## gflady

I'm down as team yellow but I'm actually team blue :)

Long day at work today but off then til Monday, woo woo!

Sending you hugs embo x


----------



## yellow11

Jembug said:


> Lovely bump!
> 
> I do feel for you US ladies, even though I only statutory maternity (missed on the NHS enhancements by 6 weeks) the government amount pays the mortgage so I consider myself very lucky!
> 
> Embo, how sad and so young! Bet his watching down on you and keeping your little baby safe in your tummy!
> 
> Fifes, the front page looks amazing , well done for all the effort! In the Feb bugs 2011 it all went to pot!
> 
> Hope your all having a good day xx

How does the government cover your mortgage hun? Id love if I could get this.x


----------



## staybeautiful

yellow11 said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump!
> 
> I do feel for you US ladies, even though I only statutory maternity (missed on the NHS enhancements by 6 weeks) the government amount pays the mortgage so I consider myself very lucky!
> 
> Embo, how sad and so young! Bet his watching down on you and keeping your little baby safe in your tummy!
> 
> Fifes, the front page looks amazing , well done for all the effort! In the Feb bugs 2011 it all went to pot!
> 
> Hope your all having a good day xx
> 
> How does the government cover your mortgage hun? Id love if I could get this.xClick to expand...

I think she means the SMP amount that everyone gets :thumbup:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hug: embo.
I agree with Jem he is looking down and protecting you and your lo.


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha I wish the government paid my mortgage! I ment the statutory maternity money. We don't even tax credits! X


----------



## embo216

Found my 4D scan pics of my boy at 16 weeks, looks so babylike!

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/010-2.jpg

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/008-3.jpg

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/012-2.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Found my 4D scan pics of my boy at 16 weeks, looks so babylike!
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/010-2.jpg
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/008-3.jpg
> 
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/For%20bnb/012-2.jpg

awwwww:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

trying to ecide on nursery deco and going nuts lol think il leave it up to ben to decide:dohh:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> trying to ecide on nursery deco and going nuts lol think il leave it up to ben to decide:dohh:

oh I find that tough too! I didnt really do one for Lily as money was so so tight and she co slept for years but Jack I did nautical :) Girls nurseries can be amazing!


----------



## Best step mum

I think that I have a little gymnast in the making! It is making me jump everytime that it kicks quite hard.

Such a nice feeling :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww! I love baby kicks! x x x


----------



## yellow11

staybeautiful said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump!
> 
> I do feel for you US ladies, even though I only statutory maternity (missed on the NHS enhancements by 6 weeks) the government amount pays the mortgage so I consider myself very lucky!
> 
> Embo, how sad and so young! Bet his watching down on you and keeping your little baby safe in your tummy!
> 
> Fifes, the front page looks amazing , well done for all the effort! In the Feb bugs 2011 it all went to pot!
> 
> Hope your all having a good day xx
> 
> How does the government cover your mortgage hun? Id love if I could get this.xClick to expand...
> 
> I think she means the SMP amount that everyone gets :thumbup:Click to expand...




Jembug said:


> Ha ha I wish the government paid my mortgage! I ment the statutory maternity money. We don't even tax credits! X



:dohh: I miss read the 1st post :dohh: 
Thanks ladies. I was like mortgage payments and smp! This is new to me and I want some. 
Yeah I don't qualify for tax credits either but I get 18weeks full pay and then with annual leave and Bank hols and carryover etc i can take 50 weeks off and only have 21 on Smp. I do feel very lucky to have this but it will still be tough without my full salary and also paying for childcare when I return to work. But I'm sure we can work it out somehow, we always do :)
I've said that'll ill start maternity on the 4th Feb (38weeks) hope I can last that long :haha:


----------



## embo216

Best step mum said:


> I think that I have a little gymnast in the making! It is making me jump everytime that it kicks quite hard.
> 
> Such a nice feeling :blush:

:cloud9:


----------



## Lindylou

Embo pics are lovely! Xx

Because we are still team yellow my nursery is neutral. I love elephants and suddenly there seems to be loads of baby stuff with elephants on! My walls are plain white with a beige carpet and multicoloured spotty curtains and little bright coloured accessories. 
Has anybody got a glider chair they would recommend?


----------



## Best step mum

Lindylou said:


> Embo pics are lovely! Xx
> 
> Because we are still team yellow my nursery is neutral. I love elephants and suddenly there seems to be loads of baby stuff with elephants on! My walls are plain white with a beige carpet and multicoloured spotty curtains and little bright coloured accessories.
> Has anybody got a glider chair they would recommend?

We are team yellow too so we have kept the nursery completely neutral. I have got the bedtime hugs range from mamas and papas which is beige and white and the walls are going to be, 3 walls ivory and 1 wall beige. I will then change it when LO gets up a bit and prob do a theme then. I wanted to stay away from bright colours as I dont want baby wakening anymore than is necessary through the night.

I had looked at glider chairs, but I decided that I would probably use it more for throwing stuff on rather than sitting in it. I am just going to take LO into our room to feed, and sit on the bed to do it. OH can sleep through anything so it shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## embo216

I got a 2nd hand glider chair when I had my daughter and it was a life saver when she had colic! I cannot for the life of me remember what make it was though, if I had the room I'd get another one this time :)


----------



## ayclobes

target is having a "baby deal sale" type thing..there are gliders, bedding, and alot of other stuff in the sale! i really want a glider..but if the boys will be sharing a room..im not sure if it'll fit in there or not


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really want a glider but they too exoensive and wouldnt be used enough i dont thin,imgonna get cheapy bed or so from ikea and put in her room for when shes plaing up so at least one of us can sleep :haha: sorry my keyboard keepssticking lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a glider and didnt really use it as I preferred to be in the lounge watching tv or the fishtank than just sat upstairs on my own while feeding. x


----------



## Wiggler

I would sit on my sofa with the laptop browsing BnB :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> Tntrying- do you only get 4weeks mat leave?

Yep, it's fully paid though which isn't that common in the US. I don't qualify for Family Medical Leave Act because your company has to have at least 25 employees at your location and I work remotely so I don't count. I could take short term disability if I need to, but that only pays a portion of your salary so that would be hard for us with DH in school.

We're doing a modernish woodland theme! I will post pics when I get it finished! Won't be too long now as all the furniture is FINALLY painted.


----------



## countrygirl86

I've set up my mat leave to start January 7 (at 36 weeks) but we get benefits up here so I'll be receiving some financial assistance while I'm off for a year. Luckily I picked up a nice comfy leather chair that rocks and reclines so it will be useful in our living room after the nursery!


----------



## ayclobes

We have a recliner that rocks a bit in our living room that i use when we have our great nephew-- i rock him to sleep..even though he'll be 9mo on the 31st.

and I qualify for FMLA, but it will be unpaid i believe..so i can take up to 12wks


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey everyone, wow I keep getting caught up in life stuff and then I have so much to catch up on! so here is a failed attempt to not leave anyone out lol

Fides - Great great efforts I was so excited seeing my name and all of my lovely bug friends!

Embo - I am so glad whenever I read one of your posts!

All the ladies having a tough time sleeping - OMG me too! Is it me or are we supposed to start suffering from that in Third tri!!! whoever said we were in the most comfy trimester and that we should take advantage and sleep as much as we can should be prosecuted!!!

All the ladies who were ill (or who have to use crutches) - bless you I am sure you are going through enough :hugs:

My Glucose test is a little overdue! I need to book an appointment asap!

My feet have started swelling too! and my back and hip pains are getting much worse the more i move! 

It is also still very hot here, like 30 degrees C

Love you and missed you all and always love hearing how everyone is doing *hug* :)


----------



## staybeautiful

I got one of these: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39805432/#/S49901720 on sale in Ikea and we have it in the living room :) It's bouncy, so I've decided it'll be my feeding perch, cause I get a numb bum if I sit on the sofa for too long :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

iam in somuch pain tonight, and paracetamol isnt touching it feel like my joints are on fire n ready to snap:nope: imhome alone as bens dog sitting so im not moving from the sofa


----------



## gflady

We're currently debating about whether to buy a nursing chair. There's nowhere else to sit in the nursery and won't want to go downstairs at night. Too lazy'


----------



## Newt4

Love our rocker glider. One of the best purchases we bought. We still use it with our 2 year old.


----------



## Fruitymeli

24 weeks today :)


----------



## yellow11

Happy v day meli xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V day :happydance: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always fed both of mine in bed? Cot next to bed, lift up and put into bed lol? I always kept night feeds to the bedroom to establish this is night time not fun and games time lol. I have an mp3 player and kindle if I get bored but going to try not to use them as they stop me falling back to sleep! I had 2 brilliant sleepers and I dont think I will be that lucky again :( lol

Freezing today! Was going to go into town shopping but tbh I am just so tired I really cant be arsed :( Trying to listen to my body!


----------



## Wiggler

Rest up hun, feet up with a hot drink and some rubbish TV/a book sounds like a nice way to relax :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

baby is kicking :) x


----------



## Best step mum

I have been sitting in work reading through some of the TTC threads on here (I know that I should be working!), and I am feeling really blessed that everything has happened so quickly for OH and I - it was almost that we talked about it and it happened straight away. I dont know if it was just the right time for us but it is totally amazing.

Sorry to get all soppy about it but I just had such a nice feeling and baby was kicking away while I was reading. 

25 week midwife appointment today, hopefully I will get to hear the heartbeat again, although the constant kicking is enough to reassure me that everything is going well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ hope your app goes ok xx


----------



## yellow11

enjoy hearing the heartbeat again :cloud9:
i love feeling kicks,
i was getting kicked towards the back most of yesterday and i couldnt feel them properly and i really missed them


----------



## gflady

Hello!

Having the laziest day today. Still in my pjs, and have spent the morning on the sofa eating. Massive appetite today! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just about to eat my innocent snack pot- Caribbean mmmm


----------



## Wiggler

My appetite has gone, the only food that doesn't make me feel gross and overfull is soup, I am really struggling to eat normal food at all now :cry: Not what I wanted just before my sons party when there will be loads of delish party food :haha:


----------



## yellow11

mmmm..... party food *drool*


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I loveee party food. I love HM soup but I dont even have a blender atm to whisk it up lol we chucked away to when we moved (even stuff I used)- grrr I had such bad Morning sickness that OH did 90% of packing while I had my head down a loo and so he chucked away loads I wanted to keep. Bloody men!


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh men!

I want a hand blender, I use the food processor and its tiny and I have to blend it in portions :rofl: 

I am seriously going to cry if I can't enjoy this party food, we always go all out and we have some really yummy stuff in already :haha: I'm even making my yummy cheesecake :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo they sound lush! When is his party?


----------



## Wiggler

Sunday! I am so nervous already, its just close family and friends, not many people at all, but we do it every year and its lovely. Doing a bit less food this year cos we are skint this week but cheesecake should make up for that :cloud9: 

Now ladies, help me decide... raspberry or strawberry? It'll have them in the cake, on top and as a sauce. x x x


----------



## yellow11

raspberry :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

raspberry xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Strawberry lol


----------



## Best step mum

Strawberry and white chocolate cheesecake, its amazing.....


----------



## Wiggler

2 votes for each :haha:

Not the biggest fan of chocolate here, so can't do that. 

2 days to goooo! I am so excited!


----------



## gflady

Raspberry! Strawberries are pretty tasteless at this time of year :)


----------



## embo216

Strawberry! I always find raspberries a bit too tart for my tastebuds. x


----------



## Wiggler

3 each :haha: I think I will see what looks yummier in Tesco tomorrow :)

Going to be rushed off my feet, making sarnie fillings, cheesecake, pizza fingers (luckily the rest of the food is pre-made), tidying up, putting balloons and decs up :wacko: I think I am going to sleep well when the party is over :)

What has everyone else got planned for the weekend? x x x


----------



## yellow11

Not a good season for strawberries. Always a bit bitter this time of year, I find. :)


----------



## embo216

My 2 are staying at my sisters and her husbands tonight and then going to Legoland tomorrow with them :) As you can imagine they are beyond excited, I'm going to try and wrap christmas presents :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They will LOVE that Emily!

We have my nieces 4th Birthday tomorrow :)


----------



## staybeautiful

Raspberries are lovely at this time of year, I think if you wanted Strawberries to taste their nicest you'd probably have to get frozen ones in the hope that they were picked in season? Normally I prefer strawberry though, because I find them to be nice and sweet compared to raspberries, and white chocolate goes amazingly with both :D

I'm going to see Skyfall tonight with OH :happydance: I'm so excited it's our first proper date we've had in ages and we both love James Bond films! Spent this afternoon baking a cake that I'm going to ice to look like a pumpkin for MIL's halloween party tomorrow and sort out my costume - by which I mean buy an orange tshirt and use black marker to turn my belly into a pumpkin :hehe:


----------



## Farida_2013

Raspberry all the way! Strawberries make the cheesecake way too sweet and they aren't even in season! :D

Yummy Mummy you are aren't you hehe


----------



## Lindylou

Strawberries all the time for me! I have them most mornings for breakfast and usually one of the supermarkets have nice ones. What about a berry mix??


----------



## Jembug

Seriously need cheese cake right now!
Sounds like everyone is about to have a lovely weekend.
My heart burn or what ever it is... Is soooo bad! I'm now being sick with it and rennie and prescribed gaviscon is not doing the trick! I'm eating bland things and only drinking water, can't put with this for 14 more weeks!

Happy 24 weeks Meli

Xxx


----------



## yellow11

My midwife told me to take over the counter zantac for my heartburn. I take one a day. And it hardly bothers me now until I'm due another one. 
I was taking sooo much gaviscon and tums and nothing helped. It was constant all day and night. No.sleep due to it. She said I could even get prescription strength as she prescribed them to pregnant women for years. I told her I'd try the over counter stuff 1st and it worked a treat. 
I was very reluctant to take it at 1st as I've avoided all pills and medicine since being pregnant but I took one and got my 1st nights sleep in weeks. I couldn't get through the day without it atm. Heartburn.is evil :evil:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heartburn is nasty! xx


----------



## Jembug

It sure is! Thanks for that will have a look Tomoz. X


----------



## yellow11

I'd ask your own midwife maybe. It says not to take while pregnant on warnings as not been tested. 
I did speak to pharmacist about it when getting it. And he says its not recommended to take while pregnant but he often dispenses the stronger prescription strength stuff for pregnant ladies :shrug:
He says one a day of the 75 zantec is a mild dose and its been used for years and years by midwives and there has not been a problem. It does cross the placenta but no known side effects or damage to baby. Just heartburn clear up for us. I did air on caution with it and after discussing it with hubby and my constant discomfort, I've been taking it for 3 weeks.


----------



## rem_82

evening ladies. Ivote raspberry!!!
Went to the docs today about my itchy arms as they are insanely itchy now. Only got to see a nurse, and she started going of on one about liver function blood test. Although she couldnt really tell me why and if it meant i was high risk if there is a problem with my liver. I spoke to my mw and she doesnt really get why they did the blood test, but she said she would ring monday with results and then discuss it! I hate it when u get told half hearted stuff. I want all the facts so now im going to google it and see what they going on about.

No plans for the weekend except restoration type stuff.
Anyone started to think about birth plans and pain relief???


----------



## MileyMamma

Raspberries! I am eating them by the punnet in the evenings!


----------



## Best step mum

Had midwife appointment today and it all went well although I don't like that community midwife that I have seen at my last 2 appointments. Thank goodness she won't be there when I deliver! 

I have thought loads about my birth plan etc but can't decide on a few bits. I want a water birth and as few drugs as possible. I'm in 2 minds about an episiotomy- I don't know what to do for the best, do tears heal better than a cut? Although hopefully in a water birth I won't need one but it had to be planned for.


----------



## Jembug

I had an episotomy with my first as she was being a minx and so I had forceps- rather that or the c- sec route which was the next option!
My friend had trouble too and had forceps but they didn't cut and she ended up with 3rd degree tear! I've no idea why they didn't cut? I just assumed you don't get a choice in those situations??

Last time I did gas and air and only got a graze. I must say that the soreness for me with a tear that required no stitches to an epiostomy made no diffence- still hurt for a few weeks- but liveable.

I had an epidural/spinal with my first so the recovery after was long- could shower or visit my baby for hours (she was in special care)
I felt a bit cheated as I felt I didn't do the whole pain thing at the end...

After doing gas and air with my second I'm hoping to do just that again, but I do remember the pain- sorry don't want to scare first timers- the pain was ok when I ha something to focus on- gas and air and the thought of the baby. 
So that's my thoughts, but it's entirely everyone's personal choice.

I do like the thought of a water birth, so I will be interested to hear if anyone here has had one? 
The only thought is for my husband, not sure how he will cope if or when the water may change colour? He doesn't like seeing the baby come out and all the mess- sorry tmi 
Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ nor does mine! 
I never write a birth plan lol x


----------



## Newt4

Birth plans rarely turn out so don't feel disappointed if you don't get the birth you want. I had one for my first and the only thing that went correctly was no c section. I wanted a natural no drugs or intervention birth. I got medically induced (large chance of still birth if I let it go naturally), epidural (tripling of contractions), and episiotomy (emergency it was that or straight to surgery). My daughters cord was wrapped around her like a seat belt and after 3 hrs of pushing her heart started to fall drastically. My only advise is to do all your research and no the pros and cons of everything!


----------



## tntrying22

I don't think you can do an epidural and have a water birth. 

I don't know what to try and plan for really, because I've never done it. I feel like I could probably make it through the contractions but Im freaked out about feeling the actual emergence/tearing/ring of fire etc. Not sure I can do that. I have had two ruptured ovarian cysts and I've been told that's extremely close to labor. I got no drugs for the first one cause they didnt know what was going on and the other I got a morphine drip (both lasted about 6 hrs). 

All I know is that I want to be at home as long as possible.:shrug:

I found this blog about all kinds of choices most hospitals will make if you don't 
https://www.keeperofthehome.org/2012/02/1o-decisions-for-parents-of-newborns.html


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone having Braxton Hicks Contractions? Been having them on and off today. Really annoying.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Eee, our lil girl gave me the strongest kick she has ever given me so I lifted my shirt to see if I could see anything and when she kicked again I could see my bump move. Now I can't stop staring at my belly! :cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have been for about two weeks now sweet pea, but mostly while at work.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ok. Glad to know im not the only one. Wasn't sure if I should worry or not. They aren't painful, and only happen every once in awhile.

Happens after sex too, but it kinda makes sense it would.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cant believe we are all half way or over now!


----------



## gflady

I don't think I've had any braxton hicks yet. My belly's grown massively the last week or so. I feel huge! Don't know if I am particularly for this point or not. I'll try to post a photo later. 

I've got a vague birth plan- no epidural. But I'm flexible as I have no idea how I'll cope with the pain.


----------



## Wiggler

I went with strawberries in the end, the price of raspberries made my eyes water lol.

No birth plan here, I am going to go with the flow. I would ideally like to avoid the heavy pain relief, but not ruling anything out.


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> I went with strawberries in the end, the price of raspberries made my eyes water lol.
> 
> No birth plan here, I am going to go with the flow. I would ideally like to avoid the heavy pain relief, but not ruling anything out.

:happydance: Im sure it'll be yummy whatever you used hun. Im the same as you, I would 99% say I wouldn't get an epidural but who knows at the time. Ideally I'm going to try and go without pethadine this time as it always makes mine quiet and floppy when they come out, but its sooo good. I sleep and chill completely out on it :cloud9:

I'm moving again to a bigger house:dohh: So I will now have the room for a home water birth so hoping to go with that, I know my midwife will be dead against it because Im a really big girl but I know they can't refuse to come out to me when I'm giving birth :)

omg my boobs are SO sore today :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ em, if they refuse me I am still having the baby at home if thats what I decide (will find out 28weeks and I am 90% sure its what I want!) so go for it.

I was going to message you about the home situation :) Glad its getting sorted.

OH just brought baby a sealife playmat. Poor kids going to have fish management forced upon her life the other 2!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didnt have a birth plan last time and I am kind of glad because I would have ended up really disappointed because my pregnancy became high risk (diabetes) right at the end and I had to be induced early - once I was being induced everything changed really and we just had to go with the flow and take the advice that was being offered.

I may do a natural labour birth plan this time and also and induced labour birth plan. I found the MWs and doctors were pretty good at asking what you wanted throughout labour though r.e cut/tear, cord cutting, placenta injection etc.


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well. Still just trying to manage my gallbladder issues with diet and medication. Not fun but we are hanging in there. Baby is kicking away all day and all night long lol. Had our 23 weeks appt yesterday. Heartbeat is perfect and I'm measuring 24+ weeks...still ahead. 

Got to work on cleaning and straightening our house today. Painters are coming to give an estimate tomorrow and then someone coming within the next couple days to give one on putting carpet down in the bedrooms. Getting ready to spend lots of money--ouch! But at least after we get these things done we can start on the nursery.


----------



## Seity

My birth plan is get the intrathecal, wait an hour or two, have baby. 
They don't do episiotomies at my hospital, so no worries about that. The midwives all put the baby directly on your chest as soon as it's born for skin to skin and to nurse and delay cutting the cord. So anything I would want is just what they do anyway.
25 weeks. I think my belly looks tiny, but it measured spot on at my appointment yesterday. Everything is still smooth sailing with this pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







25weeks_sm.jpg
File size: 119.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lindylou

Will somebody please give me a slap! I'm at one of my closest friends weddings and feeling so upset and emotional. She has copied so many things from mine, even getting the same band to travel 300 miles to be here and yes all that I have said "it's a compliment" Last week I found out she had asked an extra girl to be bridesmaid and I said "she will do you proud" although I was a bit upset because she always says I'm her special person etc and we have been friends for 13 years. Anyway, I'm sat there waiting for her to come down the aisle and she has even asked a girl we used to work with to be her bridesmaid as well. I am being totally pathetic and childish I know that and hormones are not helping but I feel so hurt. To top if all I'm feeling frumpy not pregnant. Sorry- I being a prat but just needed to rant and I know I am being pathetic!!!


----------



## fides

lol - talking about birth plans already? yikes - kinda makes me a bit nervous!

had one last time but didn't end up needing it b/c did a home birth and they ask you before doing things instead of the other way around... will probably only write an emergency plan this time in case of transfer to hospital.

hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think the UK is as fussed on birth plans, I always found them pretty good at asking what I wanted and nothing is ever done without asking you anyway?! The skin to skin thing is always done unless you state other wise. xx


----------



## Wiggler

I got asked a lot about what I wanted when I had Dylan, my wants went out the window when there were complications though, which is understandable. 

With Bethany the MW was in the room but pretty much left me to it, the only thing she asked was for my to flip to my back at the pushing stage as my pelvis locked when I was on all fours :rofl: Her and OH had to flip me :rofl:

I want to be left to it this time again too if everything goes well, or if there are complications again I want to be told everything thats happening so I am not laying in tears for hours thinking my baby is going to die :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( how scary hun.

They left me too it with DD too which suited me as didnt want anyone near me LOL x


----------



## Jembug

Seitly your bump looks small but perfect to me.

Lindy, hope your ok, think I'd feel a bit hurt too about the bridesmaid thing and yes take it as a compliment she has copied your wedding :)

Think I've been having BH, never had them before?

Can't wait to read everyone's birth stories, eeek and I think your fab for having babies at home.

We have a new maternity unit at our hospital! The Queen even opened it!
I got told today that they have massaging chairs for Daddies and mummies in labour, lots having birthing pools and all have en suites. Apparently the men can even stay over night if mum has had the baby in the evening!
I look forward to seeing if it's all true....? My first baby was born in a scabby room where I could hear all the other ladies screaming and my second was in the new bit but not entirely finished at the time.
I even got told that the ward you go to after has a room where you can make your own tea and coffee and there is even food in the fridge to help yourself too? All sounds a bit too good to be true?

Well I'm chilling in the bath and the husband is bust stripping the wall paper off the girls room they will be sharing. :)
Oh and I just got off the scales and I've put in a stone and I'm 26 weeks... Wish I'd kept a note on what I weighed in the other pregnancies! Think I put on about two ish stone in the others.
Hope your all have a fab evening xx


----------



## Wiggler

It was horrific, doctors running in and out, a MW prepping me for a section. I didn't need one in the end, but if they had explained what was happening, I would have been a lot calmer and maybe things wouldn't have escalated so much! They explained what happened after it was sorted, but with the amount of people in the room, one person could have just said what was happening.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

At the hospital where I had Ivy they don't do episiostomies as a matter of course ever, I had to have one because I had a forceps delivery because they were worried she was in distress.

I really would love to have a natural labour this time and be allowed to move about and deliver in the position I feel most comfortable in and to have a natural 3rd stage etc. 

I really really want it but because I don't know if I am going to be able to control the GD by diet alone I am trying to be realistic there is a high chance of induction and I have to be OK with that, I guess I am just trying to protect myself from being disappointed :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you get the labour you want hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> I hope you get the labour you want hun :hugs: x x x

Thank you :flower: I feel silly getting upset about it because it wasnt THAT bad with Ivy, just not what I imagined.

I still get a bit upset about it and felt really guilty for along time...like it was something I had done that made it not go to plan.

As silly as it sounds if this birth went well I feel like it would erase a lot of the bad feelings from last time.


----------



## Newt4

AmeliePoulain said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get the labour you want hun :hugs: x x x
> 
> Thank you :flower: I feel silly getting upset about it because it wasnt THAT bad with Ivy, just not what I imagined.
> 
> I still get a bit upset about it and felt really guilty for along time...like it was something I had done that made it not go to plan.
> 
> As silly as it sounds if this birth went well I feel like it would erase a lot of the bad feelings from last time.Click to expand...

I totally feel the same way. My first labour wasnt that bad. I got to 6cm before the epi with the tripled contractions. Really Really want a natural one this time but it really doesnt matter in the end really.


----------



## Wiggler

My brilliant labour with Bethany really helped me get over my feelings about Dylans birth.

I would love to try unmedicated this time, not going to set my heart on it, If I need meds then I will take them, but going to see if I can :)


----------



## rem_82

Evening ladies, woke up to snow today!!!

I googled the liver function thing, and apparently its called choleostasis. I didnt like much of what i read, and if it comes back positive, they will be monitering me fortnightly and possibly inducing me at 37 weeks. But i dont know all the details. I guess i find out on mon. 
Forgetting about all that, my birth plan, is to have more of a clue of whats going on. Think i relied too much on gas and air, which didnt actually help the pain, and then had no idea what was happening. Need to research other pain relief, or ways to control myself more, if that makes sense. I dont realy know whats going to happen, I just dont want to be high on gas and air!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey Ladies, 

Wow Birth plans already! Exciting! I think I will only jot down what i do NOT want to happen for my family and DH to have while they are with me so they can stop anything i dont want from hapenning...

I am having my baby in a new labour ward in germany too :D heard there are many birthing pools and a cafe too.. i hope it is awesome, i really have high hopes for a completely natural birth and i really hope i get one!

wiggler how scary eek :hugs:

About Braxton Hicks - I think I am having them today too, feels like period pains? but not regular and not too painful?


----------



## babydreams85

Amelie I am the same way. There is a high chance of me delivering early or having to be induced early, one or the other, due to my gallbladder issues. So I am really not writing down much of a birth plan, if I'm just being realistic. 

I do know that unless it happens really quickly and there is no way to stop it, that I definitely want an epidural/spinal. Do not care to do it natural unless I absolutely have no choice.

Have had BH since about 20 weeks. Mine don't hurt--just feel a tightening sensation in my tummy. Usually happens when he's been moving a lot or after I've been really active (such as when I vacuum or do a lot of shopping).


----------



## Angelinheaven

I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Lindylou

Oh angel what a terrible situation got you to be in. My heart goes out to you and you will be in my prayers. Xxxx it is such a difficult and emotive decision you have been forced into. I honestly dont know what I would do because I would want my baby so badly but I also would not want to put if though anymore suffering. Personally, and I don't feel there is any right or wrong answer, looking at your choices I would have an early induction as you are reducing the risks to your baby but also giving it a chance. However, like I said there is no right or wrong solution. You have to do what is right for you and be guided by the experts. I will pray For you and your LO. Xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh HUN :( if they find a name for the suspected condition could you contact a charity for others affected and talk to them? That may help?? xxx

I am hoping for home birth but second option birthing centre in pool x


----------



## embo216

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

:hugs: Im so sorry your going through this :nope: I think once the MRI is done hopefully you'll have a much clearer view of whats happening and this may help your choice of action :hugs: I too have to go for a MRI to see if my little boy has developed brain damage due to a virus he caught. 

I'm sure your feeling completely lost at the moment, there is a gestational complication area of the forum where everyone is very helpful and free from judgement, also there are some specialist forums for parents who have had to go through these heartbreaking decisions too, I will have a look see if I can find them for you :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thinking of you both xoxox


----------



## embo216

https://www.arc-uk.org/ Try these out Angel hun x


----------



## MileyMamma

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlottes hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help babys kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

Omg I'm so sorry to hear this I can't imagine what your going through, personally I would have the induction *hugs*


----------



## rem_82

angel - Im sorry to hear the bad news. I also think u should wait til after the mri scan to see what your actually up against! I really hope there is no severe or permanent problems caused by this. I wish u all the luck and keep us updated.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Angel i am so sorry to hear what you are going throuugh, i will keep you both in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Angel, I'm so sorry to be reading what your going through! I've no idea what I'd do?
Maybe wait for MRI and go from there? I think what Lindy wrote is how I feel, whatever your decision or outcome its not your fault and there is no right or wrong. Preying for you and your Lo.

Embo when is your MRI?
Life is so cruel, I wished this situations didn't happen...
Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

How is everyone doing? today seems to be really dragging i hate it when the cloks change:dohh: ive got yet another cold cant seem to shift them :shrug:


----------



## embo216

omg the clocks have really confused my 2! They are asking why they aren't having a bath yet :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> omg the clocks have really confused my 2! They are asking why they aren't having a bath yet :lol:

lol oh bless them i dont understand why they even have to change its so cinfusing


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

today is dragging...


----------



## Lindylou

I do like the dark nights when I can close the curtains and curl up at home in my pjs. And at the moment I was so excited to have an extra hour in bed.... I remember being pleased because I'd have an extra hour after partying!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the dark evenings but today is seriously dragging :(


----------



## embo216

Mine were in bed half an hour ago thankfully, what a day!!


----------



## Jembug

Today is dragging... I'm waiting for my night shift to start :(
Seriously considering bringing my mat leave forward!
I'm stressed with life and my poor Girlies are feeing it.... Never felt like this before so I'm assuming it's the hormones? I'm feeling really emotional and like I can't cope, let alone having to work three nights a week.... Sorry I kno my mood and woes must seem simple with what others are going through x


----------



## ayclobes

today wasnt really dragging for me..but then again i slept for 11 hours, got up had breakfast and went to sleep for almost 2 hours more! and i feel like i could sleep more!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I caved today and ordered a maternity coat, my bump is freezing!

Also bought our steriliser and new bottles for baby (replacing teats on the old bottle worked out more expensive :wacko:) 

I breastfed Ivy til 16 months but I want the new baby to take a bottle as well and want to be all ready. 

It felt really exciting buying new things - with this baby being another little girl we don't really need to buy very much else new for her, new mattress for moses basket and cot and possibly a new bouncy chair as not keen on the one we had for Ivy.

I love a bit of retail therapy though!


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> Today is dragging... I'm waiting for my night shift to start :(
> Seriously considering bringing my mat leave forward!
> I'm stressed with life and my poor Girlies are feeing it.... Never felt like this before so I'm assuming it's the hormones? I'm feeling really emotional and like I can't cope, let alone having to work three nights a week.... Sorry I kno my mood and woes must seem simple with what others are going through x

Aww hun no hormones can be awful! I struggle with my 2 and I don't work so I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must be to work too. I felt so rubbish earliar until I ate something. I do end up being a big grumpy Mummy sometimes and it killed me when my daugter called me a mean mummy :(


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh I am so tired, I can't handle these social things when I am pregnant, I was so tired I forgot to take any pictures :cry:

Dylan had a lovely time seeing everyone though, 3 days til his birthday! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I blame hormones for everything. I was a bit grumpy last week and blamed my hormones, I expect our hormones are all over the place so dont feel bad xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 I love it when the clocks go back. It was lovely waking up this morning, thinking it was 6:30am, when it was 5:30am. Aaaahhh..! :)

I did a late shift today, and the ward was pretty calm. A nice shift. :D Now to wait for DH to get in from the Halloween pub quiz, and snuggle him up!


----------



## embo216

mrsswaffer said:


> <3 I love it when the clocks go back. It was lovely waking up this morning, thinking it was 6:30am, when it was 5:30am. Aaaahhh..! :)
> 
> I did a late shift today, and the ward was pretty calm. A nice shift. :D Now to wait for DH to get in from the Halloween pub quiz, and snuggle him up!

You may not like it as much when little one arrives :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

So I've enjoyed this one while I can! Haha! :D


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha, that's what I thought! Oh how I miss lie ins.... Still I get to sleep all day Tomoz after my night shift. And I made sausage pie for Tomoz night so no cooking really, relaxing day :) x


----------



## tntrying22

OH Angel, thinking good thoughts for you. I know this can't be easy. I think you just give it some thought, talk to as many experts as you can, weigh the pros and cons, pray and cry a little until you feel as confident as you can in whatever decision you make. If it were me, I think I might try for the induction and hope for the best. Not sure I could terminate unless my life was in danger but everyone's different.:hugs: Such a heartbreak and so unfair everything can't be perfect for all these little ones :(

Today was great although I slept horribly last night as usual. UGH. We finished the mural in the baby's room and I just LOVE it. I am so giddy over how the room is coming together after months of thinking about it. I just need to get a bookshelf touched up and some artwork/wall decor and then I'll post a few pics :)

On a happy note, happy 24 wks and Vday for us Blue eyes :)

Also is anyone having like, I don't know, groin pain? I feel like the ligaments or muscles in my pubic area are so sore...ouch. Guess it's stretching???


----------



## Jembug

No groin pain here yet... But I've been feeling whole limbs stick out the side and dig under my rib cage! I know she is still small but she feels quite big, I keep imagining her skinny little legs kicking away.

I've spent the whole night crying, thank god I'm a lone worker! Apart from feeling very stressed and have a stupid car I'm super happy and have a lovely life. Just don't know what's wrong with me?
Roll on 8am for cuddles with my girls and sleep time for me, hope you all have a fab day :)
Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies, so tired i kept waking up almost every hour thinkingit was timeto get up:dohh: and both hubs and i are full of cold so his snoring is like 10x worse then normal:nope:


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone, 

Angel - I keep thinking of you, hopefully your next appointment will shed some more light on things and the doctors etc will be able to advise you on how things look.

I was awake at after 3 this morning getting the insides kicked off me, it felt like there were 2 or 3 sets of legs going nuts in there and I got all excited because the kicks were mostly up high! 

Appointment went well on friday (cant remember if I posted or not about it) but my bump was measuring 26cm, so the plot on the graph is at the 90 percentile line. I was told that this is a good thing but I dont know enough about it, all I am worried about is that little one is healthy and growing well!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive never had my belly meausered yet:shrug:


----------



## Best step mum

Mine was done for the first time on friday at my 25 week community midwife appointment, oh and everytime she tried to listen to the heartbeat - it kicked the doppler away - I had to laugh and the midwife was not impressed, but she did say that as long as it was able to kick then it was ok!

Things might just be done differently in Germany than in the UK though.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I wont get my tummy measured until 28 weeks - standard 2nd pregnancy MW appointment in the UK.

With Ivy I was measured at 24/5 weeks I think x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

maybe its as i dont see a midwife but the doc and she does a scan and everything at my appointments:shrug:


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> maybe its as i dont see a midwife but the doc and she does a scan and everything at my appointments:shrug:

Aw, I would love to get a scan at all my appointments, I have been told that unless there is an issue - the next time that I see baby will be when he/she is born. 

Next appointment is at 29 weeks and that is another one where they take blood, YUCK!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> maybe its as i dont see a midwife but the doc and she does a scan and everything at my appointments:shrug:
> 
> Aw, I would love to get a scan at all my appointments, I have been told that unless there is an issue - the next time that I see baby will be when he/she is born.
> 
> Next appointment is at 29 weeks and that is another one where they take blood, YUCK!Click to expand...

i have to go this week for blood suger test so blood blah! 
its not aproper scan its with the dildo cam as i call it, she just checks the womb and cervix, and then at 27 weeks we have our private 3d scan and my first ctg monitering and no doubt bloods, then my last insurance paid scan is on the 4th of december


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think they measure bellys till 28weeks as that is when babys growth follows genetics if you get me?

OMG I feel like shit today, feel jet lagged but had loads of sleep :S


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya everyone!

So tired today, my daughter decided last night that sleep is for wimps and that means I had to be up with her. 2.30am is not my favourite time :haha:

Baby is a little fidget this morning, she is rolling around and kicking lots :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ yey for baby kicks but hope little Bethany sleeps better tonight :( did the clocks mess her up? that hour has messed my body clock right up!


----------



## Wiggler

I think its partly the clocks, partly her being severely overtired and maybe she is teething as well, but she has been sleeping really poorly for a week now :(

The clocks changing doesn't really affect me, but I think thats cos I never sleep anyways :rofl:


----------



## rem_82

No sleep for me last night either. Cross betwen my back and pevis hurting, my ds waking up a few times and bubsy kicking me loads theough the night. Pretty rubbish night. Counting down til bedtime tonight!!!!

Jembug - sending :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure how baby is laying latly but im needin to pee every 5 mins! think i may just set up camp in the bathroom as i am spending most my time in there:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Rem - I hope you sleep better tonight :hugs:

Whisper - Maybe your bladder makes a comfy pillow for baby? :haha:

Still awake, I feel like a zombie :haha: Baby is bouncing around in there though which is lovely :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Rem - I hope you sleep better tonight :hugs:
> 
> Whisper - Maybe your bladder makes a comfy pillow for baby? :haha:
> 
> Still awake, I feel like a zombie :haha: Baby is bouncing around in there though which is lovely :)

a comfy pillow, a trampoline and afootball i think:haha:


----------



## fides

same here! i will go the bathroom, go back to bed, and TWO minutes later he's kicked my bladder again and it feels like i really, really have to go, even though i don't! agggh!! :haha:


----------



## gflady

Jembug, if it's any consolation I'm working nights tonight and tomorrow. Hate them. And my ward is terrible at the mo. Plus, they've messed up my annual leave so I have one less week off before mat leave. Not happy. Counting down the weeks til mat leave! (10 weeks to go :))


----------



## Jembug

Hope you ladies sleep better tonight. I always need a wee when pregnant and the first thing after having a baby was that I never needed a wee! 

Gglady hope the night is easy on you. I've just got to the house and the little girl had had her tracheostomy removed and is coping fab- so it looks like I won't be coming here anymore.... And it means an easy night for me :)

What does everyone's user name mean?
My names Jemma and my friends called and still do call me Jembug :)
Xx


----------



## MileyMamma

I pee about 6 times a night ATM getting ridiculous!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Hope you ladies sleep better tonight. I always need a wee when pregnant and the first thing after having a baby was that I never needed a wee!
> 
> Gglady hope the night is easy on you. I've just got to the house and the little girl had had her tracheostomy removed and is coping fab- so it looks like I won't be coming here anymore.... And it means an easy night for me :)
> 
> What does everyone's user name mean?
> My names Jemma and my friends called and still do call me Jembug :)
> Xx

PerpetualMama...basically describes me, my eldest will be 22 in just over a week, then comes the 20, 18, 14 and almost 6. Feels like I've been doing this forever-which is ok with me, since I love being a mom :cloud9:

AFM, I am usually up to pee in the middle of the night at some point, then it's good luck getting back to sleep. I was up at 12:45 after getting to sleep about 8:30 PM. I tried to sleep til 2:45, then had to work a few hours deivering newspapers for my ex husband who is away on vacation. By the time I got home at 7 I was so exhausted that I fell asleep straight away and slept til 11 AM! Thank God I wore earplugs because evreyone was up by then.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Angelinheaven said:


> I am 28 weeks pregnant. This week we had been told that our baby girl has got excessive fluid on her brain. The fluid was discovered 2 weeks ago and was very little but in 2 weeks it has gone up very very high. Now it is 15ml on both sides of the brain. Doctors have told us that when fluid is more than 12ml, there are more chances of disabilities and complications. Our next step is to do an MRI in Queen Charlotte&#8217;s hospital (it s where they sent us). Some doctors think that there is a part of the brain missing. Will get more info from the fetal MRI. We feel so devestated as we really dont know what decisions to take. We have the following options:
> 1.Have an injection to help baby&#8217;s kidneys mature and then have early birth. 2.Let nature take its course.3.Termination
> Is it fair for the baby to come into this world and live in HELL?
> If we let nature take its course, there is a risk of a lot more complications as fluid will continue increasing and cause damage on brain.
> PLEASE HELP

My cousin had a baby with hydrocephaly almost 11 years ago. By the time they caught it her brain had been compressed for so long that the brain was prevented from developing properly. Nicole was born about 5 weeks early since my cousin went into labor. She had to be delivered by c-section since her head was so huge, and even then it was a difficult delivery. My cousin knew she woud not survive long. She lived 27 minutes. My suggestion is to see what they say about her brain development. If it is not affected too much, I _think _they have inutero ways to insert shunts into the ventricles of the brain to drain the excess fluid so as not to compress the brain (but I cannot say 100% if the procedure is possible). But at this stage, she is viable, so maybe if they deliver her they can do the procedure outside the womb.
If they can control the fluid build up now, after birth thay can place a shunt and catheter that drains the excess fluid from the brain into the abdominal cavity for elimination. I will pray for you and your little girl :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Newt4

I have a awesome cat named Newton lol. 

My night pee's have calmed down a lot. Maybe she moved a bit.


----------



## fides

Jembug said:


> What does everyone's user name mean?
> My names Jemma and my friends called and still do call me Jembug :)
> Xx

fides is Latin for faith. :)


----------



## Seity

Jembug said:


> What does everyone's user name mean?

Deity is still a commonly known term for divinity.
Seity is an uncommonly know term for individuality. Back when the internet was brand spanking new and aliases were just starting to be used online most people were using their first name as their alias or nickname. I decided right then I needed something unique that wouldn't be 'taken' every time I needed a username. I eventually came up with Seity and even 15+ years later, I've only run into it being used by someone else twice.


----------



## Jembug

My reason for my username is boring in comparison! Ha x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone else getting hit by Hurricane Sandy.... Winds here are crazy! The whole house is shaking. So far we haven't lost power, but thousands of people have around my area. Hubby is away for training and is 5.5 hrs away. :( This is definitely a time I wish he were here. Its kinda scary.


----------



## SweetPea0903

My Aunt calls me sweetpea.. Has since I was a baby. That's how I got my name for here.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Meh, I'm Mrs Swaffer, hence mrsswaffer. :p Yawn!


----------



## Wiggler

Wiggler was the name of my paladin on World of Warcraft :blush: I am such a geek :rofl:

I don't wake in the night to pee, even when I wake up in the night I don't need to go, in the morning however when I wake my bladder is always so full it hurts :dohh:

I slept OK last night, OH kept his word about dealing with the kids (who, as I predicted, slept OK for him :dohh:) So I'm feeling a lot better today :happydance:


----------



## Best step mum

Reason for my user name is that my step son who is 12, says that I am the best step mum ever.....I dont know why because I still get him to do jobs etc in the house for me and I dont let him be cheeky etc.

He told me a couple of days ago that he wishes that I was his mummy and that this baby is going to be very lucky - there are issues with him and his own mum - she has a new family and he gets left out quite often, so I am being really careful to include him in everything for this baby so that he still feels like a special part of our family!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. Hope all of you in the UK stayed safe xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Do you mean the US, hun? :)

Best step mum, that's lovely of you. Really good that he's feeling involved. :)

Wiggler, I'm the same. I wake up generally at around 5:30am to empty my bladder! I don't wake in the middle of the night at all.

So far today, Baby has been awake all morning! I took a video last night of my tummy jiggling around with all the kicks. <3 :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my usuer name is cos we were ttc for so long my doc told us ivf wasour best chance but couldnt aford it but was always that tiny bitof hope whispering in my ear that we could do it ourself:thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have just tried to tame the forest that is down below! Haha! :rofl: I'm pretty sure it'll be a very rare occurance from now on. DH has been warned!


----------



## ayclobes

mrsswaffer said:


> I have just tried to tame the forest that is down below! Haha! :rofl: I'm pretty sure it'll be a very rare occurance from now on. DH has been warned!

haha, my dh complains that i've stopped shaving down there too. I told him to try doing that while 6 months pregnant, he then said he'd have to do it for me :haha: we will see how far that will go


----------



## SweetPea0903

I was able to tame the forest the other day... Def dont see that happening again. So difficult! lol.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Didn't feel the baby much yesterday... Was getting worried... But this morning she is kicking like crazy. So relieved.


----------



## Best step mum

SweetPea0903 said:


> Didn't feel the baby much yesterday... Was getting worried... But this morning she is kicking like crazy. So relieved.

I thought that mine had about 6 feet the night before last with all the kicking that I was getting, but then last night almost no movement at all. I am a natural worrier so I was poking and prodding to try to get it to move to make sure that it was ok. It has been moving for about the last hour so im happy again. 

It must have completely tired itself out yesterday and then spent the night recharging!

Has anyone given much thought to feeding, I had hoped to breastfeed first and then express but the closer it gets to the baby being due I am thinking that I might bottle feed from the start, I just dont know if I can cope with it always having to be me that does all the feeding etc, at least with bottles OH can help. I also am nervous about feeding in front of my dad and OH dad and his brother and even my stepson..... what does everyone else think?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Best step mum, do what is comfortable for you and Baby. You could always breast feed in private, or in the evenings and bottle feed throughout the day?

Edit - as for me, I want to breast feed from the off, but obviously if it's not possible, we have got a few backup bottles!


----------



## Wiggler

best step mum - I BF my daughter for 7 months and never fed in front of anyone else apart from OH and Dylan, I would pop to another room if we had guests and if we were visiting friends or family I would use one of their rooms to feed. If we were out and about I would giver her a massive feed before we left and then took some EBM or formula out with me.

Me and OH agreed that I would do the feeds and he would do the nappies, it worked out really well. If I was exhausted he would give her a bottle of expressed milk or formula so I could have a nap x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am (hopefully) taking a leaf out of your book, Wiggler. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I wish I could feed in front of people, it would have made going out so much easier, but I really didn't feel comfortable, plus she used to hop on and off so I would have been flashing everyone :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> I have just tried to tame the forest that is down below! Haha! :rofl: I'm pretty sure it'll be a very rare occurance from now on. DH has been warned!

oooohh dontgo there :haha: hubby did mine for me the other day and CUT ME! that bloody hurt:haha:


----------



## gflady

My username's boring- it's because I used to be gluten-free for a while and I'm a lady (well, debatable at times), hence gflady. Thank goodness I don't have to be gluten-free anymore. I'd find it so difficult in pregnancy!

My hips and lower back are so sore after last night's shift. I had the weekend off and not a niggle. As soon as I'm back to work I'm hurting again. I'm avoiding manual handling too.

I plan on breastfeeding but will express so DH can do some feeding when the babe is used to the boob.


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone im back:flower:

my mums still in hospital and ive been a bit unwell so thats why i havent been on.

thinking of all the people in NYC and surounding areas today i can not believe wat they must b goin through and its so very sad that people have already lost there lives to this terrible huracaine also thinking of all the poor people who have lost there homes:cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome back and happy V day :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

aw best step mum - how sweet of your little step son! made me a little teary!

Ugh Im up 2x to pee usually at night and then just a light sleeper the other times. I could so use a nap!

I am going to do bf if I can both natural and pumping. Not sure if it will bother me about feeding in front of others but for now I don't think so. I am registered for a cute maternity cover up so hopefully I will get it :) I do have big boobs (DD or so right now up from a full C/D, god help me what size ill be with milk!!) so not sure if that makes things more awkward...:wacko: My other prego friends had smaller boobs so they've been excited about the change - me not so much LOL!

I've trimmed the forrest only because I can't stand how itchy the new growth is but I can still kind of see if I hold my breath! LOL:haha:


----------



## future hopes

awwwww thank u hunny im so relieved ive got to this stage i have been getting tightnings the last week and was really worrying but i remember getting them at 32 weeks with our son and i went into labour a day b4 he was due. just need baby to stay put till after ive had the steroid jabs at 28 weeks then need her to hold on a bit longer really wanna get to 36 weeks if she comes then ill be happy just as long as she is healthy:thumbup:


----------



## tntrying22

future hopes said:


> awwwww thank u hunny im so relieved ive got to this stage i have been getting tightnings the last week and was really worrying but i remember getting them at 32 weeks with our son and i went into labour a day b4 he was due. just need baby to stay put till after ive had the steroid jabs at 28 weeks then need her to hold on a bit longer really wanna get to 36 weeks if she comes then ill be happy just as long as she is healthy:thumbup:

thinking good thoughts :) I am sure baby will be just fine:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hunny i was just having a little chuckle at ure last post about trimming the forest lol:haha:

i had a shower earlier and i did try but found it so hard i dread to think wat mess ive made of it lol:haha:

im really suffering from acid reflux its so nasty and burns like hell it wakes me up which sucks because im having so much trouble sleeping at the moment:wacko:


----------



## embo216

Welcome back Future! Hope your Mum doesn't have to spend too much longer in hospital :hugs:

99 days till my due date :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Welcome back Future! Hope your Mum doesn't have to spend too much longer in hospital :hugs:
> 
> 99 days till my due date :cloud9:

yikes double figures:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for double digits!! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i soooo cant wait till my parents comeil feellike i can get things ready for baba atm i feel in limbo:haha: we gota order her nursery furniture soon just tryingto find what one we like:happydance: still cant get round the fact that im finaly gonna have a baby:cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Welcome back Future! Hope your Mum doesn't have to spend too much longer in hospital :hugs:
> 
> 99 days till my due date :cloud9:


awwwww thank u hunny its good to b on here again at last lol:winkwink:
im still not feeling 100% in alot of pain today because been so constipated and ive finaly managed to go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but my bottom is like the ring of fire at the mo sorry TMI:blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Future! Hope your Mum doesn't have to spend too much longer in hospital :hugs:
> 
> 99 days till my due date :cloud9:
> 
> 
> awwwww thank u hunny its good to b on here again at last lol:winkwink:
> im still not feeling 100% in alot of pain today because been so constipated and ive finaly managed to go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but my bottom is like the ring of fire at the mo sorry TMI:blush:Click to expand...

your not the only one:blush::haha:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Future! Hope your Mum doesn't have to spend too much longer in hospital :hugs:
> 
> 99 days till my due date :cloud9:
> 
> 
> awwwww thank u hunny its good to b on here again at last lol:winkwink:
> im still not feeling 100% in alot of pain today because been so constipated and ive finaly managed to go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but my bottom is like the ring of fire at the mo sorry TMI:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> your not the only one:blush::haha:Click to expand...

hehehe:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:sick: hubbys making himself lentil soup and it reeks! making me feel so sick have got a baby bib held over my nose and mouth as its such a disgusting smell:dohh:


----------



## embo216

:lol: I always think of the Johnny cash song when someone says ring of fire :blush:

Ive had constipation too :( I need to up my fruit intake, I've felt so tired recently but it is half term so my 2 are off school and nursery and fighting like cat and dog :lol:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> :lol: I always think of the Johnny cash song when someone says ring of fire :blush:
> 
> Ive had constipation too :( I need to up my fruit intake, I've felt so tired recently but it is half term so my 2 are off school and nursery and fighting like cat and dog :lol:


hahahahaha thats wat i was gonna put but didnt know who sang the song:haha:
and it burns burns buuuuurns like the ring of fire:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> :lol: I always think of the Johnny cash song when someone says ring of fire :blush:
> 
> Ive had constipation too :( I need to up my fruit intake, I've felt so tired recently but it is half term so my 2 are off school and nursery and fighting like cat and dog :lol:
> 
> 
> hahahahaha thats wat i was gonna put but didnt know who sang the song:haha:
> and it burns burns buuuuurns like the ring of fire:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Time to sit on some peas!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> :lol: I always think of the Johnny cash song when someone says ring of fire :blush:
> 
> Ive had constipation too :( I need to up my fruit intake, I've felt so tired recently but it is half term so my 2 are off school and nursery and fighting like cat and dog :lol:
> 
> 
> hahahahaha thats wat i was gonna put but didnt know who sang the song:haha:
> and it burns burns buuuuurns like the ring of fire:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: Time to sit on some peas!Click to expand...

i now have that song stuck in my head:dohh:


----------



## future hopes

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha welcome back future, sorry to read about your mum.

Oh mu god I cannot pooh at all and if I do it stings for hours... Think I have serious piles going on- sorry.

I've been twice today with that reflux rubbish... Must go and check out that medicine someone a few pages back recommended.

I'm actually all tucked up in bed for the night so tired from working all night and having the Girlies all day.

Hope your all ok, hope all you US mummies stay safe xxx


----------



## future hopes

oh hun tell me about it :haha:

me to want to send all the USA mummys my love huggs and preys thinking of u all so much and glued to the news so so sad:nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

I have started wearing a maternity uniform in work and whenever I go past reception somebody shouts "180!!" because it seriously makes me look like a dart player!! A lady pulled my uniform tight and declared I was having a boy because I was so wide and she was neat with her girls. Is that a polite way of saying I look fat?? 

Sending love to the US girls. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Ps waxed the jungle yesterday while I can still see it! Think my bump will
Struggle finding its way out with how it will look down there in a few months :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not even bothering tending the jungle, I'm not getting action until I jump OH around my EDD in the hopes of labour starting (worked the last 2 times :haha:) and the thought of itchy regrowth on tender foo foo just after giving birth makes me feel sick. 

The hospital probably think I'm the hairy yeti lady :rofl:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I plan on bf. Probably will pump as well so hubby can help with the feedings.

As for the acid reflux... I started taking Zantac75 and it works wonders.


----------



## tntrying22

Wiggler said:


> I'm not even bothering tending the jungle, I'm not getting action until I jump OH around my EDD in the hopes of labour starting (worked the last 2 times :haha:) and the thought of itchy regrowth on tender foo foo just after giving birth makes me feel sick.
> 
> The hospital probably think I'm the hairy yeti lady :rofl:

Haha that gave me a chuckle.

I hear you on the poo situation - gah nightmare! my fix if I get backed up is japanese/hibachi grill food - must be the soup or something in the sauce but it always clears me out!! I've been really watching my water intake too - I slacked for a day or two and paid for it.:cry:

At least knock on wood I am not suffering from reflux or heartburn (probably yet ugh)!


----------



## Lindylou

I feel soooo big and belly is rock hard. Just feels like it is "in the way" because everyway I move it is there.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my poor bladder is being kicked so hard tonight i cant pee anymore yet shes really booting it can feelthe forcemakes me jump:dohh:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I've noticed apples and applesauce have helped me go to the bathroom.


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh goodness I hear ya! 

she kicks my bladder all the time!

And yes the last few days I have felt SOOOO big and sooo stretched like I am carrying a person all day.. oh wait! lol

First time I feel this uncomfy in the whole of this pregnancy! :s


----------



## rem_82

morning ladies.

firstly my name rem is my initial and 82 year i wass born....boring really!!!

felt like i had the ambilical cord yanked this morning, that wasnt comfy at all!!!

Feeding - planning on bf, but getting bottles to express or back up if she doesnt take!!!

yestarday, i went shopping to metrocentre in gareshead, and decided to get some cheapy elastcated waist primark jeans, and when i went to try them on, i felt like a right chubstar!!! Do they do something with their mirrors to make u look fatter than normal?? Or does my mirror lie? Im not even talking about my belly, just my hips and thighs...like an elephant!!! Makes me feel a bit down really!!! It'll be worth it in the end!!!


----------



## rem_82

OMG!!!! 93 days to go...time to PANIC!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I went into slight panic mode when I realized I only have 16 more weeks. Eek!


----------



## Nixilix

It really is flying! My groin is so sore today from walking yesterday, considering busting out the crutches :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## embo216

26 weeks!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ouch.

I definitely think shape changes in pregnancy, my hips always seem to get wider. 

I have been up all night with baby dancing on bladder! I dont want to complain as I had terrible sback ache with the other 2 and its not arrived yet(!) with this one but I still need sleep!

Postman woke me up at 8am with a bloody parcel and the dog was barking. Went downstairs in my leopard print dressing gown with my hair looking like a scarecrow haha poor postman.

My 2 are bickering this morning


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 26 weeks em :D:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy V-day sweet pea.
Happy 26 wks embo


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! I'm done with my night shifts, woo woo! Celebrated by buying a slow cooker... Anyone have one? Recommendations? Thought it'll make it easier to prepare meals when baby arrives and I have a spare 15 mins. 

I've had major sugar cravings lately. Massive sugar cravings. Do you know if it means I'm missing something in my diet? Like maybe I need more protein?

My belly seems to be growing by the day! It's crazy :)


----------



## tntrying22

Gflady, try pinterest! I just got stuff to make a couple new crockpot recipes - I LOVE mine. We do chili and pot roast mostly but this week I am trying beef with broccoli and chicken stroganoff.

I just made some pumpkin bread and cooked it right to the box and it's dried out :( so sad!!!


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Hi ladies! I'm done with my night shifts, woo woo! Celebrated by buying a slow cooker... Anyone have one? Recommendations? Thought it'll make it easier to prepare meals when baby arrives and I have a spare 15 mins.
> 
> I've had major sugar cravings lately. Massive sugar cravings. Do you know if it means I'm missing something in my diet? Like maybe I need more protein?
> 
> My belly seems to be growing by the day! It's crazy :)

All I want to eat at the minute is sugar as well, mostly haribo marshmallows! Although I do have a crazy craving for hash browns and because I work 9-5 each day, I cant even go out for breakfast to get some, so my OH is laughing at me because I wont stop going on about them!

I feel like I am carrying a bowling ball around under my top all the time, my belly has got that hard pregnant feeling now. I got on the scales last night and according to my scales I have put on 2 stone! I have put on no weight except for my belly so I dont know how 2 stone comes about. Hopefully there is a lot of fluid in there that will go once bubs comes out!


----------



## gflady

Thanks tnt! I've ordered it from amazon along with a cookbook, can't wait for it arrive tomorrow :) DH will be pleased as it means I''ll probs be cooking more meat.

Bummer about your pumpkin bread, hate it when that happens.


----------



## gflady

Best step mum said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm done with my night shifts, woo woo! Celebrated by buying a slow cooker... Anyone have one? Recommendations? Thought it'll make it easier to prepare meals when baby arrives and I have a spare 15 mins.
> 
> I've had major sugar cravings lately. Massive sugar cravings. Do you know if it means I'm missing something in my diet? Like maybe I need more protein?
> 
> My belly seems to be growing by the day! It's crazy :)
> 
> All I want to eat at the minute is sugar as well, mostly haribo marshmallows! Although I do have a crazy craving for hash browns and because I work 9-5 each day, I cant even go out for breakfast to get some, so my OH is laughing at me because I wont stop going on about them!
> 
> I feel like I am carrying a bowling ball around under my top all the time, my belly has got that hard pregnant feeling now. I got on the scales last night and according to my scales I have put on 2 stone! I have put on no weight except for my belly so I dont know how 2 stone comes about. Hopefully there is a lot of fluid in there that will go once bubs comes out!Click to expand...

Pregnancy cravings are so powerful aren't they! I also can't stop thinking about pizza. My belly's hard too. Unfortunately, my bum, hips and thighs are also growing massively! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Happy Halloween!
I can't wait to go out trick-or-treating with my son tonight.

Happy V day, SweetPea0903!

Best step mum - We had hash browns for dinner last night. My husband made them, so it wasn't my doing. Not complaining, that's for sure.

I got on the scale this morning and decided I need to eat more Halloween candy. Good thing we'll be going out to get some.

100 days to go. Tomorrow I'm in double digits!


----------



## tntrying22

gflady said:


> Thanks tnt! I've ordered it from amazon along with a cookbook, can't wait for it arrive tomorrow :) DH will be pleased as it means I''ll probs be cooking more meat.
> 
> Bummer about your pumpkin bread, hate it when that happens.

It's also really good for soups too - I did a tortalini soup also...


----------



## PerpetualMama

mrsswaffer said:


> I have just tried to tame the forest that is down below! Haha! :rofl: I'm pretty sure it'll be a very rare occurance from now on. DH has been warned!

This made me laugh so hard thanks! :haha:
I am seriously near sighted, so even when I'm not pregnant I'm shaving blind in the shower, only difference is now I can't see if I missed anything. I shave daily or ever other so it shouldn't be too bad. I have to ask DH how my landscaping is every time he tries to sneak a peek at me getting dressed. "So? How's it lookin, hun? <lifts belly>":flasher:


----------



## MileyMamma

Lol I'm shaving and hoping its ok too as I can't see my lala at all! It's pretty hit and miss but like I said to OH it's the thought that counts!


----------



## PerpetualMama

MileyMamma said:


> Lol I'm shaving and hoping its ok too as I can't see my lala at all! It's pretty hit and miss but like I said to OH it's the thought that counts!

Need one of those shower mirrors with the suction cups to hang about "yea-high"...lmao


----------



## WhisperOfHope

baby hasnt really moved much today so im panicing but hubby keeps saying its fine, but when shes been so active and on my bladder and now nothing its worrying :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

scrap that shes just kicked me in the bladder:haha:


----------



## SweetPea0903

24 weeks today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SweetPea0903 said:


> 24 weeks today!

happy 24 weeks andv day!:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V day hun!

Cervix kicks are not my favourite part of pregnancy :cry: Ouchies!


----------



## embo216

Happy V day Sweetpea!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Happy V day hun!
> 
> Cervix kicks are not my favourite part of pregnancy :cry: Ouchies!

i hear ya! they bloody hurt seemsto be lena fave kicking spot that and the bladder:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Bladder kicks I can cope with, but cervix kicks feel like what I imagine sticking a live electrical cable up there would. :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Bladder kicks I can cope with, but cervix kicks feel like what I imagine sticking a live electrical cable up there would. :rofl:

:rofl: owchhh


----------



## Farida_2013

Ouchie @ Cervix kicks, haven't had them yet, but I did have a few bladder kicks.. she still seems to be kicking in a way where it is cute not painful yet.. maybe that is because of the anterior placenta thingy majig


----------



## MileyMamma

gflady said:


> Hi ladies! I'm done with my night shifts, woo woo! Celebrated by buying a slow cooker... Anyone have one? Recommendations? Thought it'll make it easier to prepare meals when baby arrives and I have a spare 15 mins.
> 
> I've had major sugar cravings lately. Massive sugar cravings. Do you know if it means I'm missing something in my diet? Like maybe I need more protein?
> 
> My belly seems to be growing by the day! It's crazy :)

I love my slow cooker, I do beef stew and dumplings and have a curry in there right now :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm doing a veggie stew in mine tomorrow. :D


----------



## rem_82

gflady - your new best friend should be accompanied by knorr stock pots and and refridgerated soups, like pumpkin etc!! when i do beef stew i always pour half a pot of soup in it and a stock cube! Oh and loads of root veg and sweet potatoes!!! mmmmmm yummy!!!

just had a bacon sarnie, it actually went down well!!!

My Ds seems to have shown his first jealous streak. My OH was feeling bubsy kick and DS came over and removed daddies hand and pulled my jumpper down and said noo buba!! lol!!! He's funny!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love sausage casserole and also chili in the slow cooker.


----------



## Lindylou

Never used a slow cooker or pressure cooker- wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> Never used a slow cooker or pressure cooker- wouldn't know where to start!

Pressure cooker I haven't tried but crockpots/slow cookers are so easy! You can find lots of good recipes online - the beauty of it is all directions usually involve some sort of variation of "put it all in there, close the lid, let it cook 4-8 hrs depending on what it is, and then eat!" Half the time you put the meat in there raw so there's even chances of no pre-cooking anything!


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies! Can't wait for it to arrive tomorrow now :) x


----------



## MileyMamma

I tried rice pudding in my slow cooker, didn't go so well!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I love making stuffed peppers in my slow cooker.


----------



## fides

wow - tomorrow is November 1st already?! That was my EDD last year - i can't believe my son is going to be 1 in a couple weeks! The last 1 or 2 months have really started to fly by...

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lindylou

Fides- did you try and get pregnant straight away? Given my age that is what I'm hoping, although after number 1 I may decide I cannot cope :)! Did you bf as I have been told that can stop you getting pregnant although I still want to try and bf xx


----------



## embo216

I have to admit my mum bought me a lovely slow cooker last year but I just can't love it! I've only used it once :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> Fides- did you try and get pregnant straight away? Given my age that is what I'm hoping, although after number 1 I may decide I cannot cope :)! Did you bf as I have been told that can stop you getting pregnant although I still want to try and bf xx

BF can delay your cycles returning but it isnt the case for everyone - there isnt much rhyme or reason to it :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I love mine for lazy days, chuck food in when I wake up, yummy meal done at dinner time with no effort required :haha:

I'm hungry now. Yay! My appetite is back :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning! I'm sitting at home in my dressing gown waiting for my slow cooker to arrive :) can't risk going in the shower in case it arrives (any excuse to be lazy). Oh, and I had chocolate for breakfast; after I tried to be healthy and have yogurt and banana. I just can't kick this chocolate addiction! It's madness.


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha, enjoy the slow cooker, I've had good and bad meals with mine. Although Shaun's mum cooks a beaut roast beef in hers.

Well I'm having a lazy day too, my car is still not fixed a week later so I'm busy watching fireman Sam and drinking a hot chocolate.

Im soooo hungry and want something real tasty for lunch, bored of bread though and my fridge is looking bare... Can't satisfy my food need with no car? Boo hoo.

Oh and I'm bottle feeding my baby, I don't like the thought of breast feeding and I know that's very selfish... Wish I felt different. I nearly tried with my second girl but with no midwife or any support I didn't try.... Maybe I will feel differently later on? Xx


----------



## gflady

I want something tasty for lunch too. I'm so uninspired by food at the mo. Not sure what I'll end up doing for lunch. Probs a boring sandwich, as per usual! x


----------



## Wiggler

I had curry flavoured noodles and a slice of buttery bread. I am disgusting :rofl:

I have a very fidgety baby today :cloud9: No cervix kicks so far either :happydance:


----------



## gflady

I had a cheese and sandwich spread sandwich. I've lost the will to eat healthily, but at least it was on wholemeal bread :)


----------



## rem_82

I had a jacket potato with cheese and spaghetti hoops, followed by 2 pieces of chocolate fudge. Then i had a nap with DS for an hour and a half!!! just woke up!!!!
Had a lovely dream that OH had crept home and cleared the kitchen and finished while i was asleep!!! I only feel bitter disappointment now :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im another who wants to bottle feed :)

feeling really urgh today got a bit of a icky tum and feel sick have hardly eaten past few days the slightest thing is filling me up blahh


----------



## Jembug

I had a cheese sandwich and some Frisps along with a chocolate orange Club biscuit..... Now I'm singing 'if you like a lot of chocolate on your biscuit, join our Club' ha ha x


----------



## rem_82

now I have that stuck in my head too!!! lol!


----------



## Best step mum

I think that I am going to bottle feed too, It will be stressful enough bringing baby home without having to feed constantly for the first while too, plus at least with a bottle I know how much is being taken each time.

I will prob try to give the first feed in hospital though so that baby gets the colostrum (I think that is how it is spelt) and then go to bottles - if that is possible.

I just dont want to be made to feel bad because I have a friend whose girlfriend BF from the start and he is one of these people who is always right about everything and he doesnt accept that formula is not the worst thing in the world to give them.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> I think that I am going to bottle feed too, It will be stressful enough bringing baby home without having to feed constantly for the first while too, plus at least with a bottle I know how much is being taken each time.
> 
> I will prob try to give the first feed in hospital though so that baby gets the colostrum (I think that is how it is spelt) and then go to bottles - if that is possible.
> 
> I just dont want to be made to feel bad because I have a friend whose girlfriend BF from the start and he is one of these people who is always right about everything and he doesnt accept that formula is not the worst thing in the world to give them.

i will try the first feed too but not goiing to do it all the time as i dont feel comfortable with it,plus have friends who have breasfed and have so much trouble getting baby off the boob my best friends lil boy is still on the boob despite all her efforts he just uses it for comfort now


----------



## rem_82

You know, I've half considered that. Then at least we've tried. 

I just realised I start 3rd tri next fri!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> I think that I am going to bottle feed too, It will be stressful enough bringing baby home without having to feed constantly for the first while too, plus at least with a bottle I know how much is being taken each time.
> 
> I will prob try to give the first feed in hospital though so that baby gets the colostrum (I think that is how it is spelt) and then go to bottles - if that is possible.
> 
> I just dont want to be made to feel bad because I have a friend whose girlfriend BF from the start and he is one of these people who is always right about everything and he doesnt accept that formula is not the worst thing in the world to give them.
> 
> i will try the first feed too but not goiing to do it all the time as i dont feel comfortable with it,plus have friends who have breasfed and have so much trouble getting baby off the boob my best friends lil boy is still on the boob despite all her efforts he just uses it for comfort nowClick to expand...

I feel exactly the same, I know of a couple of people whose babies (1 is 2 years old) and he uses it for comfort. 

I just dont want to be classed as a bad mummy for not doing it all the time.


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well. We are just hanging in there. Still very stressed with my health issues and our house is being painted right now. Flooring will be done next week. Lots going on! Baby is good, he's kicking me atm.

Today is finally v-day...only a few more weeks until 3rd tri!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy V Day, babydreams85!! :) :happydance:

It is Braxton Hicks central here! Such a weird feeling!


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> Happy V Day, babydreams85!! :) :happydance:
> 
> It is Braxton Hicks central here! Such a weird feeling!

I think that I have been having them for weeks, most nights my belly goes rock hard and there is a strange tight feeling that only lasts a short time - it can be annoying, not uncomfortable, just annoying. :wacko:


----------



## tntrying22

Has anyone finished their nursery? I'd love to see pics! Im almost done :)


----------



## Newt4

All you bottle feeding mommies dont feel bad at all. Im a big pro breast milk lady but its totally personal choice. My daughter never latched so I pumped for 18 months. I hated the looks bf moms gave me when I pulled out the bottle. The baby is being fed and thats all that matters period!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Has anyone finished their nursery? I'd love to see pics! Im almost done :)

we havent even started ours yet:dohh: hubby wants to do pink and brown but im not sure on brown:shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, pink and chocolate brown actually goes really lovely together. :) Make the pink quite bright (obviously not hot pink); it'll look very trendy. ;) EDIT: 'Aqua pink' is the colour I mean:

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS_26dsSUuCPJB7TbMAqlMlNEz7qswV8PiNJTxsw9BNloNoFQqb​


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy v day babydreams :) I'm so undecided on nursery colours, my 6 year old will be sharing with her so its gotta be suitable for both a baby and school she child, Abu ideas? :)


----------



## staybeautiful

MileyMamma said:


> Happy v day babydreams :) I'm so undecided on nursery colours, my 6 year old will be sharing with her so its gotta be suitable for both a baby and school she child, Abu ideas? :)

Is your 6 year old a girl too? If it's 2 girls sharing you could try something vintage with colours like cream with a hint of pink or purple? Like this kind of thing: https://www.next.co.uk/homeware/childrens-bedroom/girls-bedroom-furniture/5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

MileyMamma said:


> Happy v day babydreams :) I'm so undecided on nursery colours, my 6 year old will be sharing with her so its gotta be suitable for both a baby and school she child, Abu ideas? :)

same here. My DD room is currently neutral with just pink curtains and bedding lol. We are going to get a vinyl wall art from ebay or something. x


----------



## Lindylou

I will try bf but if I can't manage or bump is struggling straight on to bottles and not going to feel guilty. Just going to do my best!


----------



## tntrying22

MileyMamma said:


> Happy v day babydreams :) I'm so undecided on nursery colours, my 6 year old will be sharing with her so its gotta be suitable for both a baby and school she child, Abu ideas? :)

I would lean towards something your 6 year old might be interested in since she's older LOL - dr. seuss would be cute if she likes to read...


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Happy v day babydreams :) I'm so undecided on nursery colours, my 6 year old will be sharing with her so its gotta be suitable for both a baby and school she child, Abu ideas? :)
> 
> same here. My DD room is currently neutral with just pink curtains and bedding lol. We are going to get a vinyl wall art from ebay or something. xClick to expand...

Try ababywall shop on etsy! I got ours on there - really pleased with it.


----------



## MileyMamma

Wow just been on etsy and those wall decals are amazing g


----------



## MileyMamma

Wow just been on etsy and those wall decals are amazing got a few ideas now so Thankyou ladies :) 
One question though when would you say the right time is to put up the cot and sort redecorate the kids bedroom, don't want to jinx things by doing it all too early


----------



## Mom To 2

24 weeks! I love starting a new month!


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't bought anything yet but I have a pram and cot from dd so that's not needed. Think I will get Xmas done this month and next then sort out baby early jan. I think the fact we don't know sex has prevented me from spending which is a good thing!'


----------



## Jembug

I think when we out the Xmas tree back in the loft Shaun can get the crib down and I can start the washing of all the new bits and the hand me downs I've saved :)
But if I had a room I would be doing it now I think? Just to get it out the way before Christmas.

I'm 27 weeks tomorrow.. eek xx


----------



## embo216

wow 27 weeks! When are you due Jem? I'm moving home AGAIN on Wednesday after some big drama with the house we only moved into 2 months ago :( The new house is much bigger though so happy about that :D


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> I think when we out the Xmas tree back in the loft Shaun can get the crib down and I can start the washing of all the new bits and the hand me downs I've saved :)
> But if I had a room I would be doing it now I think? Just to get it out the way before Christmas.
> 
> I'm 27 weeks tomorrow.. eek xx

Im 27 weeks on Sunday, the time definately seems to be going a lot quicker now.

We are moving our study into the spare room to let baby have what is now our study....so as far as I know, the new study is being done this month and then the nursery will be done in december. Our furniture is arriving 14th January so I want the paint smell etc to be out of the room before then. 

Got our car seat last night, a really good friend of ours sold us his maxi cosi pebble for £40 and it looks like new - his little boy used it but apart from that it has been wrapped up in plastic the whole time. We know the history of it so im not concerned that it is second hand, I would never have bought from someone that I didnt know though!


----------



## rem_82

Life isnt fair! My good friend has had a bad year for pregnancy. She lost the baby earlier in the year for molar pregnancy and now she is 14 weeks pregnant and she is bleeding heavily!! The baby was doing well this time and she was starting to feel it moving, being her 4th pregnancy! I cant even begin to think about myself right now. Why does she have such bad luck!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry about your friend :(

good luck with the move Em. hope your back online soon. xx


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> Life isnt fair! My good friend has had a bad year for pregnancy. She lost the baby earlier in the year for molar pregnancy and now she is 14 weeks pregnant and she is bleeding heavily!! The baby was doing well this time and she was starting to feel it moving, being her 4th pregnancy! I cant even begin to think about myself right now. Why does she have such bad luck!

Oh I'm so sorry :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am in agony today think my hip has well and truely gone on me,i cleaned the kitchen and bathroom went to make myself a cuppa and couldnt move my leg had to kinda spin the oposit direction to get back to the couch never been this bad before :cry:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> i am in agony today think my hip has well and truely gone on me,i cleaned the kitchen and bathroom went to make myself a cuppa and couldnt move my leg had to kinda spin the oposit direction to get back to the couch never been this bad before :cry:

oh hun :( Rest up on the sofa for the rest of the day :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i am in agony today think my hip has well and truely gone on me,i cleaned the kitchen and bathroom went to make myself a cuppa and couldnt move my leg had to kinda spin the oposit direction to get back to the couch never been this bad before :cry:
> 
> oh hun :( Rest up on the sofa for the rest of the day :hugs:Click to expand...

i really need the loo but cant get back upand in on my own really cant wait for the day i find out whats going on with my body :cry:


----------



## future hopes

Hello everyone hope ure all good. my mums still in hospital bless her, its been 2 wks now bpess her.

I got my gtt on tuesday never had it done b4 bit nervous lol:wacko:

Still thinking of u all in NYC and surounding areas been watching the news and i feel so very sad for all those who hav lost loved ones and homes i just cant belieive how awfull that sandy was. Ure all in my preyers:hugs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> Hello everyone hope ure all good. my mums still in hospital bless her, its been 2 wks now bpess her.
> 
> I got my gtt on tuesday never had it done b4 bit nervous lol:wacko:
> 
> Still thinking of u all in NYC and surounding areas been watching the news and i feel so very sad for all those who hav lost loved ones and homes i just cant belieive how awfull that sandy was. Ure all in my preyers:hugs

i have mine monday thats if i cant move from the flat:haha:


----------



## future hopes

I never had it done b4 but they got to do it this time because of my meds ive heard the drink is nasty hope i dont throw it back up lol. Not looking forward to the bloodtests either i hate needles. Got to have the steroid jabs done to soon im really dreading them they gonna hurt. Im such a baby lol:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> I never had it done b4 but they got to do it this time because of my meds ive heard the drink is nasty hope i dont throw it back up lol. Not looking forward to the bloodtests either i hate needles. Got to have the steroid jabs done to soon im really dreading them they gonna hurt. Im such a baby lol:hugs:

no me neither, i doubt i have diabetes as im already taking metformin forpcos management and have been kepton it the whole way through pregnancy but best safe then sorry,ive gotto talk birth options with my doc at my next apt,the way my back and hips are i really do think anatural birth may be abad idea:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

I had major major SPD in my last pregnancy and i had a natural birth i dont recall noticing my hips and pelvis during labour because the contractions were so so painfull. I think they r aiming for me to hav nstural birth again i did ask about a section but was told i cant hav one unless its a emegency, i wish we were given the choice natural labour hurts so bad im terrafied of that bit:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

I think men shud hav to do the labour part lol:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

one of the things im being tested for can be extreamly dangerouse if i go natural can paralyse me:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

another belly pic stretchies and all taken last night at 25+3
 



Attached Files:







25+3.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

I have my GTT at some point coming up too, the drink doesn;t bother me though. I get to drink Lucozade, yummy :)

My SPD didn't bother me when I was giving birth to Bethany, apart from the fact I got stuck on my hands and knees and the MW and OH had to roll me over :rofl: Other than that it was fine, it is suspected that my ongoing pelvis pain is because I had my legs rammed into stirrups when I had my son (They refused to diagnose me with SPD in my first pregnancy), but if your care provider knows you have pelvis issues and you need stirrups then they can do that in a way that won't screw your pelvis up.


----------



## Newt4

I hate the GTT test! It makes me sick. I failed the first test and had to do the long one. The long one made me get really sick. I passed the long one so this time my doctor told me to go straight away in the morning with no food.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never had a GTT test?? Why is that? is it new?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I have never had a GTT test?? Why is that? is it new?

You only have it in the UK if you have a BMI over a certain figure (I am not sure exactly what that it), over 35 years old, if you have had diabetes in a previous pregnancy, sometimes if you have PCOS, if you have a parent/sibling with diabetes etc.

Either that of if you show symptoms of gestational diabetes like sugar in your wee, measuring ahead with lots of fluid etc x


----------



## tntrying22

Rem, So sorry for your friend :( Hopefully it's just a simple tear or something like I had:hugs:

Future, hope your mom feels better soon!

Miley, if you're going to paint you should at least do that in the next week or two so it has time to air out - I think ideally you need a couple months to air it out.:thumbup:

Whisper hope you feel better!

Here's a bump for me :) Black and white was this week - looks like I've gained a few in 4weeks! 

Feeling lucky I (knock on wood!) don't have any stretch marks (yet :S)
 



Attached Files:







bump 24wk.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 2









bump 20wk.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MileyMamma

Thankyou didn't know that will paint this weekend :) beautiful bump! I have no stretch marks yet and didn't get any with DD so I'm hoping I get lucky second time too!


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump!

I had to have the GTT when I was expecting Bethany because some of my bloods came back funny, the GTT came back normal so that will teach me for stuffing my face with crap before a MW appointment :rofl: This time I need it cos I am a chubster :haha: x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> Gorgeous bump!
> 
> I had to have the GTT when I was expecting Bethany because some of my bloods came back funny, the GTT came back normal so that will teach me for stuffing my face with crap before a MW appointment :rofl: This time I need it cos I am a chubster :haha: x x x

Apparently the most common cause of sugar in pee at MW appointments is eating a Mars bar the night before!


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## MileyMamma

My midwife hasn't mentioned a glucose test toe or my consultant, should I ask?


----------



## Mom To 2

Woke this morning my first day of 24 weeks. 
Then doc told me she moved up my due date 6 days because baby measured big my last two ultrasounds. 
So when I wake in the morning I will be 25 weeks, exciting I got to skip an entire week!!

My new EDD is Feb 16th, MY BIRTHDAY!!!

In will have my glucose test done in 4 weeks, I will be about 29 weeks.


----------



## Jembug

Morning, lovely bumps!
Sorry Rem about your friend, hope it all turns out ok?

Mmmm mars bar, could tuck in tight now!

How lucky being moved ahead I'm always put back!

As for stretch marks... None with my first baby! And I got a few light coloured ones on my tummy but below my belly... But they looked ok and I still felt confident to wearing a bikini. This time around I've still the old ones but there still the same, not red... So I'm really hoping this time my body will stay the same? Wishful thinking!
27 weeks and a stone put on.
Anyone got the bedtime cramps yet? It was soooo bad last night, wanted to scream with the pain! Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh my word, I get really bad leg cramps at night. :( it's horrible. Luckily, last night they gave me a night off, but the night before my right leg went. And the night before that, my left leg went twice!! :( Sooooo painful.


----------



## Wiggler

No leg cramps yet thankfully.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aha, thank you for explaining about the GTT test. That will explain things.

I am not going to comment about stretch marks as I have none from the other 2 and none yet but I wont be so lucky a 3rd time I bet. Oh well I am not that fussed if I do as I know they fade lol x

No cramps here either, infact I dont want to jinx it but I am having the best pregnancy out of the 3! I have very little side effects of pregnancy atm apart from heartburn.

Watch me get all of them now I said that!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have any of you ladies ever had a water birth? did you feel it helped take pressure off your joints?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt give birth IN the water but I was in the water and it helped loads. Hoping to give birth in the water this time. Hope someone else can offer better input for you :)


----------



## Wiggler

Argh I need sweet food :brat: I just finished the last of the kids chocolate spread (bad mummy! :haha:) and now we have nothing else :cry: 

I don't eat sweet stuff usually, this is really weird for me :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mmmm fizzy sweets :( I have none :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I didnt give birth IN the water but I was in the water and it helped loads. Hoping to give birth in the water this time. Hope someone else can offer better input for you :)

thanks hun just trying to find the best way other then c section if it can be avoided as i cant be on my back or my knees lol i think im falling apart:shrug:


----------



## Newt4

I get leg cramps too. I find for me they are from not drinking enough water.


----------



## embo216

Yep increasing your water and eating more bananas helps! I used to get terrible ones


----------



## Lindylou

My weight just seems to have shot up the past few weeks and now Have a bump. Not eaten anymore though so hope it's ok! 
I have been drinking so much water through my pregnancy- hope that isn't a sign of GD, I am old for a FTM.


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies:hi::hi::hi:

how we all doin?:winkwink:
my mums still in hospital bless her she getting really fed up now, but shes still not good so shes in the best place i guess.

im feeling propper drained at the moment but been food shopping today and cut me dads hair earlier, well what hair he has lol:haha:
my bloody back and pelvis is killing me and i wanna do is get in me jimjams and big fluffy dressing gown and slippers and just chilax, but cant because were off to a fireworks display tonight yay lol. i have so many layers on to keep me warm and more layers r being added later :thumbup:



so how r we all cant get over some of u r like 27 weeks i can remember us all bein on here rite at the start time is flying its madness lol:headspin:


----------



## Jembug

I'm well up for pajamas! We are going to Shaun's mums for dinner and fire works tonight, I'm cold already at the thought.

I'd love to hear any births in the pool.... Quite like that, mine babies were born on a bed, ha.

As for cramps, I read and my midwife said it's caused by weight? I just drink water all day so I think my water intake is fine? I never had them in my second pregnancy? Strange.
Future does your mum know your pregnant yet? Will the news cheer her up? Xx


----------



## MileyMamma

We're all off to my parents tonight for dinner and fireworks :)

I have also heard bananas are good for cramps, I keep waking up with a dead like and I mean completely dead can't even feel it ad I'm usually busting for a wee and can't go until my leg comes back to life!


----------



## future hopes

yeah i told them wen i was 20 weeks hunny gosh theres no hiding it now lol. she got upsett the other day cuz she has lost her sight due to the relaps she was saying im never gonna get to c my new grandchild im not gonna know wat she looks like, it was really sad, but im hoping her sight will return wen the swelling on her brain goes down im trying to stay positive its very hard tho:nope:

when i was in labour with my son the midwife made me up a bath and i got in it and i think i managed to lie down but the contractions were just so fierce i liked jumped back out again and app ran across the delivery room to the gas and air stark naked:haha::haha::haha: i didnt really think the water helped but it wasnt very hot maybe if it was a bit hotter it wud of been more soothing:kiss:

my OH said it was the funiest thing c ing me pounce out a bath then leg it stark naked i just wanted that gas and air lol:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I would love a water birth or to labour in the water, I won't be able to though :cry: judging by how my pelvis is now and how it was at the end of my pregnancies before I won't be physically able to get in and out of the pool :(


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny im the same, pluss where im high risk my only option is to b lead on a bed with loads of moniters:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

My hospital only have a couple of birthing pools so depends if it is free when you want it. Would love to try. My mw can bring one to the house. Would try home birth but worried if baby needed extra help.


----------



## future hopes

awwwww i hope u get ure water birth hunny i dont know if ure hospital is the same but at our hospital i think u can book the pool in like a 2 week space but i guess thats still hard cuz baby cud be early or late, good ure hospital has 3 pools tho i think ours has 2 now it did only have one but swear my friend told me they opened another one, but app u r not aloud any pain relief at all i think its called a birthing centre i dont think its even in the delivery bit either they only have one pool in the delivery bit :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you get your water birth xxx

How are you all tonight??


----------



## rem_82

evening ladies! Found out last night, that my friend didnt miscarry, thank god, and baby is lively and strong heartbeat. They think that her body was giving her a warning to slow down. she stopped bleeding now. They did an ultrasound and she said they were checking measurements, and she saw something under the ambilical cord, so she asked them, and they said lets have a peak, and found its a boy!!! She asked them how come they can suddenly tell at 14 weeks, and she said they have always been able to tell, just arent allowed to!!!! How cool was that!!

Anyway, im having serious spd now. I hurt when i sit down and when i lay down too...cant seem to win. Hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news about your friend Rem! :happydance:

Sorry your pelvis is playing you up. Do you have a physio appointment? x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Fantastic news about your frind and her little:cloud9: boy rem!
I have very wriggly belly tonight managed to catch her om film:cloud9:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJS4U3Y2g4I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Newt4

Thats so cute Whisper!


----------



## tntrying22

Wow whisper that's really pronounced! I wonder if mine's not that noticable because of my anterior placenta? I am about a week behind you too...

Rem so glad to hear it :)

I went to try on dresses for my shower this coming weekend (so excited) and the one I really like is pink - do you all think it's ok to wear pink even though I am having a boy???? I will have a little pin that says it's a boy to wear....hmmmm??


----------



## Newt4

I think its fine. I bet no one would even comment about it :)


----------



## rem_82

thanks guys for lovely comments!

Wiggler - not spken to anyone yet as my next mw appoint isnt til 19th!!! its only really started to get bad in this last week. I been trying to find yoga videos on you tube to see if that helps. Last time i had it with DS they wouldn't do anything so im not holding my breath!!!!

Woke up this morning to a proper winter morning. Blue sky a bit of fog and frost!!! Looks lovely. So excited about xmas!!! Sorry thought I'd throw that in!!!:haha:


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

I've been/am working all weekend so just catching up. I'm defo not going for a water birth, I'm really not a fan of the water so I'd rather avoid it! I know I'm weird.

I've started getting spd this week, just on my left side at mo. Weirdly, it was a bit better after my 13 hour shift yday! I've got my MW appt tues so will speak to her about it then. I'm going to try to get out of night shifts too, they just take me ages to recover from now that i'm pregnant. Although, I doubt it will go down well on ward as all the pregnant nurses I know on there do nights and days until they go on mat leave. I'm just not that hardcore.

Have you guys got any plans today? I'm on a late shift this afternoon, but then getting thai takeaway with a friend and DH. Yum. On the topic of food, I just cannot get enough chocolate. It's driving me around the bend. I reckon I'll fail my GTT as a result! 

xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think a pink dress will be fine. Have fun at baby shower. xx

^^ ooo I love chocolate too.

Have a nice Sunday everyone x


----------



## mrsswaffer

All I want is chocolate. All. The. Time! :p


----------



## PerpetualMama

my plans are homework, studying for a test :nope:

I would love to try a water birth, if it helps with the pain! Well,maybe not the delivery, but the laboring part? As if I'd be able to move to a bed during transition!! None of the things I wanted to try ever worked out with 4 of my other 5 kids. The only one I wasn't stuck in a bed for was DS (18) and I got to be upright the first couple hours at home, squatting with contractions to make them more productive, but contractions went from 15 minutes apart to 1 to 3 minutes apart and stayed that way for 4 hours. He was a "quick" and fierce labor and unassisted by their induction drugs. I would love for Anneliese to show up just as he did, or maybe with a lot less pain :haha:

Chocolate, cannot get enough, but my GTT came back a point to high. I have given up as much sugar as I can so that my finger sticks at my upcoming appts will not come back bad! Otherwise she will have to send me for the 3 hour fasting test, which just kills me! I need my morning breakfast :shrug:

WHISPER: I LOVED the video :cloud9:
I sit with my shirt up above the belly as I study and marvel at the rolls and kicks. I'm afraid I'm a bit preoccupied with my bump :blush:
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

Rem: glad your friend is ok. I hope with more rest her little one thrives and her bleeding issues stop. That is scary!

Embo: I have not been on much in the past month, how is everything with your little man??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Wow whisper that's really pronounced! I wonder if mine's not that noticable because of my anterior placenta? I am about a week behind you too...
> 
> Rem so glad to hear it :)
> 
> I went to try on dresses for my shower this coming weekend (so excited) and the one I really like is pink - do you all think it's ok to wear pink even though I am having a boy???? I will have a little pin that says it's a boy to wear....hmmmm??

i think she may be trying to turn as the movements areso uncomfy lol .id say a pink dress is fine too :flower:


----------



## staybeautiful

Had a bit of a catch up through the thread after a busy weekend, and I was wondering when you all found out when the GTT is done? My midwife has never mentioned it to me, my next appointment now is in 4 weeks, at 28 weeks. 

In other news: HOLY CRAP IT'S MY V DAY!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## embo216

Happy 24 weeks staybeautiful! Ive always had my GTT at 28 weeks and again this time at 28 weeks. I've always been told early on about having to have it because of my increased BMI. x


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper, that's really cute. I love watching my belly do that--my little boy is usually the most wiggly at night too! ;) 

Staybeautiful, happy vday! 

My GTT is also at 28 weeks, on Nov 30th. 10 more days and I will be down to double digits--yay!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy V day SB :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy v day!


----------



## rem_82

happy v day stay beautiful!!

My Oh and i had a productive conversatin today, and made an important desicion!! He has been trying to do up our house to live in, and do up another house to rent at the same time. The other house will be done about 2 weeks before xmas, and this house just wont, for lots of reasons. We are noe going to temporarily move into the other house when its done, so we can have a llovely xmas and a nice home to bring bubba home. just until this house is ready, then we move back!!! but just making that decision has made me feel much better!!!

GFLady - i wouldnt work nights either, in fact i refused to after a certain poiint with last pg!!


----------



## Lindylou

Wiggler- video is lovely!!

I'd say a pink dress is fine! We don't have baby showers over here but I heard they are starting to take off. Are they just an afternoon tea party?


----------



## Nixilix

I had one for dd and I've thrown a few. Just a girlie afternoon playing games and eating food! And then presents rather than gifts after!


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy V-day to me :happydance: xxx


----------



## Lindylou

My bump seems to just start from under my boobs and then expand!


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> Wiggler- video is lovely!!
> 
> I'd say a pink dress is fine! We don't have baby showers over here but I heard they are starting to take off. Are they just an afternoon tea party?

Oh good, glad everyone thinks it's ok! 

Yes, just an afternoon party with usually all women and everyone eats, has cake, might play a game or two and then open presents. They are very popular in the US for first births - some people have them for 2nd babies if it's another gender or will have a "sprinkle" just to get together to celebrate but they usually aren't as gift focused. Mostly for 1st time moms to help them get things on their registry they need. 

They sometimes have themes. Mine goes with the nursery theme so it's going to be woodland/fall themed - we did a nautical themed one for my bf and throwing a "shower" themed one this weekend with rubber duckies, rain and umbrella decor. 

I am having one sat for me and then throwing one Sun for my friend! Super busy weekend!!

Yay 25 wks for us Blue Eyes!:happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Wow! I can see it taking off here the same way proms have. X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yep, I just ate a big 120g pack of Cadbury's Whole Nut in one sitting! :p


----------



## MileyMamma

My baby shower Is on the 16th November, I had one with my first 6 years ago but mum insisted I have one and I am really looking forward to everyone getting together before baby arrives :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy v-day sb and smiley 
and happy 25 wks tn.


----------



## Dani402

Wow...had no idea how to find this thread for the longest time :( I guess that's the drawback of only logging on via smartphone. :-\ Glad to have found the thread again! Now to get caught up on the hundreds of pages that have been written in the meantime...

...what has everyone done so far in preparation for LO? I want to paint/hang up letters for his name and find a rocking chair...have a crib, bassinet, and changing table...along with some clothes and blankies...and a few other small things. Started baby registry and planning shower... Kinda' confused as to what else NEEDS to be done...anyone else a li'l "fuzzy-brained"?


----------



## RebeccaG

Missed loads!! Not had a chance to catch up yet either. How is everyone? We have just moved from Hertfordshire over to Wales. Had to go through whole book in procedure again. Also my scan showed low placenta so have more scans :) hoping it will move up out the way! Was so proud of myself tho for remaining team yellow! Although think I saw boy bits but not too sure as she didn't scan there for long as knew we didn't want to know. X


----------



## Jembug

Hello,
Happy 24 weeks ladies.
Love the video whisper.
I think my little lady has turned head down because as I write I keep getting funny twinges in my Minnie moo! Ha ha.

Glad your friend is on Rem and the house idea sounds much better.

Rebecca, I live in Stevenage, Hertfordshire... Did you live near by?

As for working nights, I've got 11 more weeks to go! Could cry :(
Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This baby spins so much more than her big sister ever did! I have been getting bladder kicks, followed by her getting wedged side ways and lumps either side of my bump and then rib kicks!

V day for us tomorrow so nearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrly all of the lovebugs are at v day now :flower:


----------



## MileyMamma

We're all heading towards the last stretch if pregnancy!


----------



## tntrying22

MileyMamma said:


> My baby shower Is on the 16th November, I had one with my first 6 years ago but mum insisted I have one and I am really looking forward to everyone getting together before baby arrives :)

Oh lovely!! I am sure you could use a few things for new little one and I think a new baby is a great excuse to party :)


----------



## Lindylou

I cannot believe how fast this is going!!! My dh said we will be in 10 week countdown soon.....Scarey!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning ladies off for my bloodsugar test this morn and starvimg! 26 weeks today next tuesday is my 3 d scan wooooihoooo


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck whisper :)


----------



## Best step mum

Last week of second trimester for me......

Although I didnt have a very comfortable weekend, I did some gardening on sat and then was up on sunday morning with a really sore back and my legs were feeling a little bit numb - apparently baby got comfortable on a nerve in the night and decided to sleep there, thankfully it seems to have moved now so I can get back to normal.

Is anyone finding that their hips feel like they have done a massive gym session - im wondering if it is just the muscles starting to change ready for birth? Any thoughts would be appreciated! 

Hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still feel ok but definitely need to rest by the evening, but still not sleeping well. Pregnancy can be cruel huh!

How are you all today? I have done school run and it was sooooo cold. Just got back to warm up with some oats so simple and pure orange.

I cant believe almost all the feb bugs are at V day. This is going so fast!


----------



## gflady

Hello!

I finally have a day off today and have been super lazy so far. Haven't long got out of bed and had breakfast. Not sure what to do with myself for the rest of the day! :)

Midnight, I'm not sleeping well either- just can't get comfortable even though I'm knackered!

Best step mum, my hips have been playing up too but mostly just my left one. I thought it was SPD but someday's it's fine and others it hurts all the time. I think it's where the baby is lying as it doesn't seem to be linked with my activity levels.

Good luck Whisper!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

V day for me today!

I am still very comfortable and no aches and pains to report, I was quite lucky with my daughter in that respect too.

V day bump below.

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/24weekbump.jpg​


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow cute bump AP!! I dont know if I uploaded my 25week bumpage or not :S


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thanks :flower: I am sure I get away without aches and pains because my uterus springs up so fast and my babies seem to prefer living closer to my ribs rather than low down in my pelvis!

It only causes an issue when they dont want to engage to come out..........:haha:


----------



## future hopes

WHISPER good luck today my dear i have mine tommorow not looking forward to it:wacko: wen is it u cant eat from is it midnight? wen is it u can start eating again? sorry for the questions but ive never had to have a GTT before got to b there by 9 tommorow:wacko:

AMELIE happy v day my lovely and what a lovely bump u have:hugs:

BEST STEP MUM yep i been really suffering with my pelvis hips and back i find it gets bad when im active. mine also seems to b more on the left hand side i had severe SPD in my last pregnancy so im thinking it cud b that again:wacko:

GFLADY hope u have a lovely day off put ure feet up and relax u deserve it:hugs:


woohooo cant believe im gonna be 25 weeks tommorow its so exciting, got my GTT tommorow never had it b4 so shud be fun lol:wacko:

sending all of u lots and lots of huggles and kisses:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Kitty_love

Morning ladies! Going to take my glucose test in about an hour...glad I don't have to fast as I woke up starving this morning. So hope I pass the 1 hour test!


----------



## future hopes

Kitty_love said:


> Morning ladies! Going to take my glucose test in about an hour...glad I don't have to fast as I woke up starving this morning. So hope I pass the 1 hour test!


awwww good luck hunny:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bleugh. Went into work this morning and only lasted 3 hours. Had to come home because I was feeling increasingly worse! I've got a horrible cold, but also really achey shoulders. I just felt like I needed to rest up. :( Baby doesn't seem to be affected, and is as active as always! Hope I'm better to go in tomorrow on the late shift.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy V-day Amelie and happy 25 wks Miley.


----------



## future hopes

mrsswaffer said:


> Bleugh. Went into work this morning and only lasted 3 hours. Had to come home because I was feeling increasingly worse! I've got a horrible cold, but also really achey shoulders. I just felt like I needed to rest up. :( Baby doesn't seem to be affected, and is as active as always! Hope I'm better to go in tomorrow on the late shift.

awwwwww poor u babe:hugs:

just put ure feet up and watch tv and make sure u drink plenty of fluids, dont worry if u cant go in tonight ure ill and u cant help that. sending u :hugs:
and hope u feel better soon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

happy 25 weeks Miley:hugs:


----------



## gflady

Good luck to you guys who have your GTT!

Love the bump AP. My baby's always sitting low so maybe that's why my hips play up...

Feel better soon MrsSW!

Future, I'm 25 weeks tomorrow too! Amazing. Not long til 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> Good luck to you guys who have your GTT!
> 
> Love the bump AP. My baby's always sitting low so maybe that's why my hips play up...
> 
> Feel better soon MrsSW!
> 
> Future, I'm 25 weeks tomorrow too! Amazing. Not long til 3rd tri!!!!

I know hunny think u go over at 27 weeks dont u or is it 28?:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

baby number 3 at 25weeks...excuse mirror marks haha

Hope your all ok, good luck all the GTT tests today xx
 



Attached Files:







534633_363824733709566_954804089_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

think 3rd tri is about 27weeks xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> baby number 3 at 25weeks...excuse mirror marks haha
> 
> Hope your all ok, good luck all the GTT tests today xx

Beautiful!

You must have abs of steel, I feel like a right fatty now :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Your bump is lovely!!! I want mine bigger cause OH does not realise actually how far along I am!


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Your bump is lovely!!! I want mine bigger cause OH does not realise actually how far along I am!

babe ure bump is lush i find mine looks huge some days then tiny other days think it depends on how baby lays.:flower:

AMELIE u dont look fat one bit my lovely u have a lush bump:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I do really like my bump, it looks bigger in real life because I am short and pre pregnancy I am naturally quite slim. I just show quickly and have big bumps.

I am always a bit jealous when other women's stomach muscles seem to do a better job at holding it all in though!

Having a lovely post lunch treat - 4 little cubes of dark chocolate (I am diabetic and cant have much) when you cant have chocolate you seriously appreciate when you have even a little bit!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think my babies just hide towards the well and no doubt she will be awkward and back to back like the other 2. Think she is sideways right now!

Ooo I love dark chocolate, enjoy x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am short too, I am 5ft and worried if I get any bigger I will look like a weeble when my coat is done up LOL.


----------



## future hopes

hahahha i remember the weebles lol:haha:

yeah im quite short to 5ft 4 and slim so my bumps tend to just go outwards lol.:hugs:


----------



## staybeautiful

I'm already having troubles getting my coat done up! I had to thieve OH's old Superdry jacket (one with the millions of zips) that he's too small for now, and hope that I can just keep changing what zips I use as I get bigger because I really can't be bothered with buying a new coat.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am short too, I am 5ft and worried if I get any bigger I will look like a weeble when my coat is done up LOL.

Hehe, I have no doubt I will look like a weeble at the end! 

What weight were your older children when they were born?


----------



## future hopes

hehehhehe weeeeebles wobble but they dont fall down lol:haha::kiss:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

my eldest was 7lb 1/2 oz and my daughter was 6lb 15oz.

I am going to steal my partners coat too for rainy days as I am not buying a new one hehe. x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not getting a new coat either :haha: I'm really cheap and when I get a new coat it has to do me for a good long while, and buying a mat one just for one winter just seems to be a bit of a waste of money to me :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> my eldest was 7lb 1/2 oz and my daughter was 6lb 15oz.
> 
> I am going to steal my partners coat too for rainy days as I am not buying a new one hehe. x

Quite little then - Ivy was 6lb 7oz (they think her weight was a bit inflated because I was on a drip for so long before she was born) she dropped to 5lb 14oz.

I am hoping this baby will be about 7lb and a bit more sturdy :flower:

I got a nice mat. coat off Ebay for £15 :thumbup:


----------



## Best step mum

future hopes said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you guys who have your GTT!
> 
> Love the bump AP. My baby's always sitting low so maybe that's why my hips play up...
> 
> Feel better soon MrsSW!
> 
> Future, I'm 25 weeks tomorrow too! Amazing. Not long til 3rd tri!!!!
> 
> I know hunny think u go over at 27 weeks dont u or is it 28?:hugs:Click to expand...

Im working on 28 weeks being the start of the 3rd trimester at least that is what the days of pregnancy page I found online tells me.... only 90 days to go for me now - time is starting to move quite quickly again. 

My dad has started decorating today for us so that we can get our study moved and then start the nursery. One of the major plus points of having a dad who is a painter and decorator!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am hoping of a weight between 6lb 10oz- 7lb 8oz, I doubt she would be any bigger. My DD actually looked TINY but she was very sturdy and was holding her head up really early. I think she was shorter than DS so looked more compact whereas he looked quite skinny!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo good price on the maternity coat!


----------



## future hopes

my babies were 7lb 5 then 9lb(outch) then 7lb 11 so all good sizes i been told this one will b small because of my meds be nice to have a smaller one for a change but not to small want her healthy 6lbs wud b nice:thumbup:


----------



## gflady

I'm only just over 5ft too (5ft and 1/2 an inch!). I'm hoping that means my baby won't be too massive when he comes out. I'm usually slim but my butt and hips have grown massively even though in total I've only gained 10lbs! I'm going to look ridiculous at the end. Ah well :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies, just back from a nightmare day, had my bloodsuger test we were expecting just the normal test where they prick the finger but nope took 3 vials from me:shrug:, then i had to wait an hour so hubby went home as he doesnt do waitingthey then decided to call me to the desk had me sign something that i couldntreally understand much of then told me that will be 19.11 e:shrug: we werent told we had topay at my last appointment i was told that i HAD to have it done within 14 days so i said ok i have no cash on me il have to wait for husband to come back, he then said hes not paying it as the health insurance are ment to cover it,so him and the 2 receptionists got into a bit of a argument over it where one said to the other just throw the bloods and ben said no we will pay it but in future you need to tell us this in advance, they know i dont speak good german but said to ben "oh but the doctor told your wife all of this" no she didnt they just handed us a booklet full if tests needed, noprices, no saying they had to be paid, this is the 2nd time the receptionist has been like it with us, plus the doc rushes the scans,last time we had to tear our own pics from the scanner:shrug:,so from next week tuesday im at a new docs have to have my full bloods done again and then they said i can book our 3d scan for that week once i have seen the doc. ohh and then we trapsed round town up and down big hills tryna find a coat for me but no luck normalcoats even in a 20 were too small and maternity coats were wayyyyyyyyyyy to expensive:nope: so today was not fun, im now home with sore feey, and aching back and bump and a headache:haha:


----------



## future hopes

ive put on almost 2 stone already:wacko:


----------



## staybeautiful

I'm hoping my baby won't be a beast, but OH's DS was 7lb 6 when he was born at 36 weeks, I was 8lb 3 and my brother was 9lb 6, although OH was only a wee thing at 5lb 5 born at 35 weeks because of pre-eclampsia. Although because it's my first I'm pretty sure my vag will be just as traumatised whether he is 6lbs or 9lbs, I just hope that I can get him into the up to 9lbs baby clothes that we already have for him for at least a couple of days :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> I'm only just over 5ft too (5ft and 1/2 an inch!). I'm hoping that means my baby won't be too massive when he comes out. I'm usually slim but my butt and hips have grown massively even though in total I've only gained 10lbs! I'm going to look ridiculous at the end. Ah well :)

Lucky for some on the weight gain....I have almost 2 stone on but im not eating any more than I normally would so I am not quite sure what is happening, thankfully the weight is not going anywhere but my bump!

Im 5 foot 10in, but I was told by the midwife at my last appointment that if baby keeps growing the way it is now that it will be about 9 - 9.5lbs! All I can think is owch!


----------



## future hopes

i really hope my ob/gyn is right and this baby will b small i dont think i cud cope with having a 9lb one again im so tiny and he got so stuck was born with forceps and not breathing where he got so stuck:wacko:

my first baby was a girl and she was only 7lb 5 it was the boys that were big. i was told wen i was pregnant with my son that the avarage weight these days is 8 and half lbs upwards. no one believes me wen i say i had a 9lb baby because im so tiny i have tiny hips.

im high risk this time and been told baby cud b prem and small odviosly i dont want her coming to early and being to small but at the same time i dont wanna go over and have a whopper. i still believe ill get to 40 weeks with this one i even told my ob/gyn bet i go 40 weeks and have a whopper but she is adament i wont make it that far flippin hope shes rite. im hoping there make a plan with me and induce me a few weeks early at least then im in a safe place with drs and that i really dont wanna go over 238 weeks with my scar being so fresh im really scered:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

sorry i ment 38 weeks:dohh:


----------



## gflady

To be honest, I think it's more by luck than judgement. When I do 13 hour shifts I'm on my feet constantly and just get 2 half hour breaks so I think that probably helps stop the weight piling on. I defo make up for the lack of food and sit down time on my days off though! Today I'm eating pretty much every 2 hours without fail and don't end on moving from the sofa :)


----------



## future hopes

thats it hun u enjoy ure day off and stuff ure face silly u deserve it after all that working:hugs:


----------



## gflady

Here's a very embarrassing photo taken yesterday. I look about 12 (I'm 30) and super tired and I've got my winter jumper out!
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks 5 days.JPG
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rem_82

lovely bump gflady!!!

Whisper, sorry u had such crap day, hope u have a better evening!!

I'm feelng pretty rough today, think i've got a cold from DS. I slept for 2 hours with him this afternoon and feel i could sleep longer!!!

Looking at all the bump pics, I feel huge compared to u guys!!!! I cant see my feet anymore at all!!!! 

Going to see fireworks tonight for bonfire night, its DS's first time. Hoping for a yummy all singing all dancing hot chocolate!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love that jumper, gflady. Where did you get it? <3


----------



## future hopes

gflady said:


> Here's a very embarrassing photo taken yesterday. I look about 12 (I'm 30) and super tired and I've got my winter jumper out!

lovely bump hun u look well young im the same i got a rite baby face im 33 in december and everyone thinks im like 18 lol:haha:


----------



## future hopes

rem_82 said:


> lovely bump gflady!!!
> 
> Whisper, sorry u had such crap day, hope u have a better evening!!
> 
> I'm feelng pretty rough today, think i've got a cold from DS. I slept for 2 hours with him this afternoon and feel i could sleep longer!!!
> 
> Looking at all the bump pics, I feel huge compared to u guys!!!! I cant see my feet anymore at all!!!!
> 
> Going to see fireworks tonight for bonfire night, its DS's first time. Hoping for a yummy all singing all dancing hot chocolate!!!


ahhhhh hope u feel better soon hunny:hugs:


----------



## rem_82

this is my 27 week bump!!! the camera lies, it looks bigger than that!!!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## future hopes

rem_82 said:


> this is my 27 week bump!!! the camera lies, it looks bigger than that!!!


awwwww hun ure bump is gawjus u cud eat ure dinner off that its so high:thumbup:


----------



## gflady

Thanks rem! Yours looks great! Hope you feel better soon. 

MrsSW, bought it from tesco last year. 

Future, I think people probs think it's a teenage pregnancy with me! Not that that's a problem, just funny.


----------



## rem_82

i eat my porridge on that bump lol
if u look at me from behind u cant tell im pregnant, how random!


----------



## future hopes

hahaha oooow i love poridge yum yum. yep im the same u cant tell im pregnant from the back lol.:hugs:

gflady i bet u get funny looks of of old people like i do lol:hugs:


----------



## embo216

I'm 5ft 8 and their Dad is 6ft 3 so my 2 are quite tall for their ages, Lily was 9lb 3 on her due date and Jack was 8lb 9 2 weeks early :lol:

Lily was quite a chubby baby till she was weaned and had the most wonderful rolls :cloud9: Jack was long and thin! I would quite like a small baby this time


----------



## Kitty_love

Cute bump pics!

Best step mom- so nice your dad is helping out! I bet it'll look great, since that's what he does!:happydance:

Just back from glucose test, got the flu shot too while I was there. Orange drink was ok, and I kept it down. Really Reminded me of that orange drink McDonalds used to serve at their kids birthday parties when I was a little girl. Lol!

What a shock on my weight gain, though! I'm up 30 pounds from pre-pregnancy!!! :wacko: Dr said it was good since I was underweight before (I'm 5'8" and started at 120 pounds), and he's pleased with the gain and the now 150, but I feel huge and a little depressed/embarrassed about it to be honest. How much more will I gain?!? :nope: Hope this helps you other ladies feel better about your gain! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry it didnt go well at the hospital whisper :(

I have not had a huge weight gain but I am generally quite small anyway, small frame etc. If you have a bigger gain I wouldnt worry it probably just means you are holding more water etc and it does not mean you will have a bigger baby or have loads of weight to lose. You will be surprised how quickly baby weight and swelling (hands, face, fingers) comes off. I love all your bump pics :)


----------



## Newt4

I've only gained 11lbs so far but I feel huge. I'm small to 5'3 prepeg weight 120 lbs. with my first I only gained 5 lbs around this point. I blame it on birthday parties and thanksgiving lol. 
I bought a winter jacket. Not a maternity one just a big normal cheap one. My winters are very cold (-20c) so I needed one.


----------



## Jembug

Im rubbish at lb's- if I've put on a stone I guess that's 14lb's?
Dont worry about the weight ladies, know it easier said than done, we can all create a Feb weight loss group so we can be yummy mummies :)

Love the bumps, think I'm normal size? Will find out next week at midwife.

My first was 6lb 13oz, my second was 7lb 11oz so I'm assuming this lady will be 8lb something? 

I had a funny and super real dream.... That I had a lovely water birth and she weighed 8lb 4oz!! Wonder if it will come true?

-20 winter sounds awful!! 
As for coats I have the super dry coat with the many zips, so I'm hoping it will still fit??
X


----------



## tntrying22

Oh Kitty, that's perfectly fine. I am sure you look lovely and curvy:flower:

I had my 25wk appt this morning and all good! Only + another 5lbs so total I've lost 8lbs, gained 7lbs, then now plus 5. Relief because I felt like I was going to post a 10lb or something ha. But regulating my thyroid has been in the mix too so probably helping my metabolism.

Glucose test on 26th - I asked how being hypoglycemic would affect that and she said basically the opposite of diabetes so sure I will pass. The desk lady told me I could eat some protein before just not sweets/carbs - not sure if this is true - Im going to research it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anybody else sore in the down stairs area? i feel like ive been walking with a bowling ball between my legs so sore:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ Glad you said that as I have been the same :S


----------



## tntrying22

Yes - I feel like my groin meets pelvic area is seriously strained or something...guess it's stretching.


----------



## Wiggler

It seems baby has finally figured out how to kick me high up after staying low for so long and it feels so weird :haha:


----------



## rem_82

wiggler im the same, my Lo has started kicking up high, but sometimes it feels like she is in a star shape and kicking in 4 places at once, either that or she is a fast mover.
Talking of weight gain, my OH keeps begging me to stop eating chocolate, and rubbish cos he knows I will moan about it after!!! I tell him it doesnt matter and I will deal with it then. Besides where I live is quite hilly, so I can just go for walks!!! It'll be good for bubsy when she is born!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: It felt like she was trying to go for my ribs earlier. Can't reach yet though :)

My appetite has done a runner today, I have eaten because I have to, but I really didn't want to, even just a small snack left me feeling ill. I'm planning on going on a diet once baby is born and when my pelvis is better I hope t start getting more active so I will worry about the weight then. Until then I will enjoy food when I fancy eating :)


----------



## Lindylou

I feel sore down there as well. Sort of like been on an exercise bike but pulled a muscle as well. Is it just stretching?


----------



## Seity

I'm really unhappy with my weight gain so far. I have no idea how, but I managed to lose 1.5 lbs last week. I'm 5'7" and started at 115, which is seriously low and I've been trying so hard to gain because I'd love at least 35-40 lbs this pregnancy. Last time I only managed 26 lbs, but I started at 122. With the loss from this week, I'm only up 16lbs at this point. Gabriel was only 5 lb 13 oz at birth and I don't expect this one will be huge either, but I expect it'd be hard for him to be smaller. Tall and skinny seem to be genetic.
Glad I'm not sore down there. I've finally been getting me some :winkwink:


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone :)

I've been feeling a bit sore, don't think it helps that I'm peeing for England so forever wiping so that won't help.

Really feeling baby movements now, had hiccups a couple of times over the past week, cute! Baby is currently dancing on my bladder and cervix, nice!

I've no idea how much I weigh, try and eat in moderation. Luckily I don't get mad cravings all the time but at the same time they are never healthy ones like salad. Been demolishing some custard creams tonight :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

I have gained about 11 pounds so far, not sure if that's bad or good! Baby is kicking higher now but ATM she's really low and dancing on my bladder!


----------



## Farida_2013

erm ok now I am worried... I calculated what 13 Kilos is (which is what I have gained) and that seems to be 29 Lbs :o OMG :'( *depressed*


----------



## fides

LOVING all the CUTE bumps!!! :thumbup:



Lindylou said:


> Fides- did you try and get pregnant straight away? Given my age that is what I'm hoping, although after number 1 I may decide I cannot cope :)! Did you bf as I have been told that can stop you getting pregnant although I still want to try and bf xx

tried to BF and milk never came in after 25 days of trying EVERYTHING. :nope: i do know several people who were EBF and got preggers within a few months of having their babies, though - some never even got a cycle... we got pregnant our 1st cycle of NTNP; i'm 34 and soooo glad i am going to have these two close in age and i have a light at the end of the tunnel. :) i didn't think i could cope with two, but i really wanted my son to have a sibling, and he finally started to calm down a bit around 10 months, so things are much, much better now. things will get crazy again in February, but i know it won't last forever. good luck in whatever you hope to plan. :flower:



Mom To 2 said:


> My new EDD is Feb 16th, MY BIRTHDAY!!!

how exciting!! i do know a few moms with babies born on their birthdays - will be really special if yours comes on your new EDD.



WhisperOfHope said:


> have any of you ladies ever had a water birth? did you feel it helped take pressure off your joints?

yes, i did, and it absolutely took the pressure off my joints - i could float to move around as needed and get into positions that would be quite difficult at 9 1/2 months pregnant on land. :haha:



MileyMamma said:


> My baby shower Is on the 16th November, I had one with my first 6 years ago but mum insisted I have one and I am really looking forward to everyone getting together before baby arrives :)

how fun!!


----------



## babydreams85

I've gained 14-15 lbs, which is what I had gained at 20 weeks. Haven't gained anything since then...maybe even lost a lb or two because of my gallbladder issues and having to eat an extremely low fat diet. 

Got to see baby today because I've been in a lot of pain which has caused contractions. They just wanted to make sure my cervix was still a good length and he has enough amniotic fluid. Cervix was 3.7mm and fluid was good. Baby was waving and kicking and showing his precious little profile. Thank goodness he is still doing well through all of this!!


----------



## tntrying22

Farida_2013 said:


> erm ok now I am worried... I calculated what 13 Kilos is (which is what I have gained) and that seems to be 29 Lbs :o OMG :'( *depressed*

Don't worry, everyone is different - I am just watching mine as I was already pushing my weight for my height so trying to not gain as much. :flower: Even still not helping this sweet tooth - ugh! I feel like all I ate was junk today! 

We experimented making mushroom shaped cookies for my shower today and we settled on these cute meringue ones -the look like we picked them from the woods HA so cute - I've been destroying the test batch!!


----------



## embo216

Is it me or is anyone else a little bit randy at the moment? :blush:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I actually haven't weighed myself in over a month! I will brave the scales soon. Eep!

I've not noticed a change in my libido, though I have been making more of an effort recently. DH and I are both so busy with work, it's hard to fit any :sex: in!!!


----------



## Best step mum

embo216 said:


> Is it me or is anyone else a little bit randy at the moment? :blush:

My OH made a comment about that a couple of days ago, apparently I have beenmaking more of an effort to start things. I felt so bad because when I asked why he never started anything, I was told that he doesnt see the point when I say no all the time.....:cry:

Well as I said to him, this baby did not happen because of the immaculate conception! 

My hips are feeling a lot better today, I think that I just over did things with doing the garden on sat. Although I now have a LO who is quite literally rolling about in my belly - last night when my OH came home (my mum was in our house and she hasnt felt the baby move yet) within about 10 mins of my mum leaving the house, my OH and I were talking and the rolling started, I think that I could make out the shape of a bum sticking out beside my belly button and we could see about 4 movements at once! It was amazing if not a bit freaky! :cloud9:

I hope that everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## gflady

Morning! Just got back from my MW appt. The baby's measuring small- 22 weeks instead of 25 weeks! The MW said she's not worried yet, but I am! Ugh.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Fundal height isnt an accurate indicator of the size of the baby at the best of times let alone before 28 weeks, my hospital don't even measure you at appointments now because it is so unreliable based on different people doing it, the position of the baby, your build, if you have had a wee etc!!!!

Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Thanks AP. I'm hoping all will be fine. My siblings and I were all at a low birth weight when born but fine so hopefully it's all just genetics. X


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Thanks AP. I'm hoping all will be fine. My siblings and I were all at a low birth weight when born but fine so hopefully it's all just genetics. X

My OH's Mum was told that she was just one of those people who had small babies and that there was nothing to worry about - after the 2nd one there was actually a note put on her file to say that there was no need for additional tests or anything if she was measuring a couple of weeks behind at any time. 

Was it a scan or a tape that they used to measure, because dependant on whether they measure completely accurately, the measurements with the tape may be slightly out anyway!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I measured 4 weeks ahead with Ivy and had to have scans and all sorts because they were sure I was having a big baby or had lots of fluid. I had neither - small baby and normal fluid levels.

It is in my notes this time I will likely measure ahead and my MW is the only person who will measure my fundal height, it is so inaccurate between different people. I had 3 people measure it in one day once and each time was different :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I was always 2 weeks under with the other 2. My MW said this time they wont bother unless I am 3weeks under or more as I am just a small person anyway lol. So try not to worry.

How are you all :) 

I may have just ordered a yummy mummy changing bag. :D


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies.

She just measured my fundal height (with a tape measure). My bump is defo growing so I'm sure the baby is too :) She said she'll see how I measure at my next 2 appointments before referring me for a growth scan.


----------



## Jembug

I always measure behind by the end, I was 4 weeks behind with my last at my final appointment.

So not randy here! My poor husband is moaning loads and I feel so bad, plus there is no doing the deed In the bedroom as out 3 year old is on a mattress on the floor while her room is being finished.

I've got a bad headache today and on a night shift tonight, boo.

Hope your all having a nice day x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

why is it so hard to find bloody maternity clothes that doesnt cost a fortune:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your headache passes soon hun xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jembug said:


> I always measure behind by the end, I was 4 weeks behind with my last at my final appointment.
> 
> So not randy here! My poor husband is moaning loads and I feel so bad, plus there is no doing the deed In the bedroom as out 3 year old is on a mattress on the floor while her room is being finished.
> 
> I've got a bad headache today and on a night shift tonight, boo.
> 
> Hope your all having a nice day x

I know it sounds awful but I'm just too tired and been too uncomfortable to think of anything.... unlike DH who will be climbing the walls soon :wacko:


----------



## Jembug

I think I'd rather cut my leg off than have sex at the mo! Ha


----------



## embo216

I always get horny when I'm pregnant, no idea why :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

I couldn't be less horny if I tried :rofl: Poor OH isn't even allowed to share the bed with me when I am pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I do too, maybe its cause I know I cant get pregnant and love having no period. Yey.


----------



## tntrying22

I'm medium - could take it or leave it so not much change LOL


----------



## Best step mum

My OH must be extremely lucky then, i want more now than I ever did. I even offered to do things in my sleep a couple of weeks ago :blush:

I am a little bit scared though that one he sees a baby coming out of there, he will not look at me in the same way again, his son was born by caesarean 12 years ago so its not like he has experienced a natural birth before, I ahve told him that he stays up at my head and doesnt venture down there!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just felt like 5little bumps under my skin felt really weird kinda felt like fingers:shrug:


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm more horny now than I was 8 weeks ago, think my sex drive is getting back to what it used to be before I was pregnant.

Whisper I know what you mean I can feel little knees or elbows dragging across my tummy when she turns!


----------



## ayclobes

My sex drive is pretty non-existent and DH does not pressure me about it at all. Since i got pregnant, we've had sex maybe..5 times. we did when i was 6ish wks and i started to spot, so then the dr said no more until i was out of the first tri. But now that i'll be in the 3rd tri next week..things are looking up =]


----------



## rem_82

sex does nothing for me right now, just not comfy at all. But I wont leave him stranded!!!

whisper I'm having the same problem with clothes. Nothing fits now!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woop i think i finaly managed to empty my bladder lol sorry tmi but its not been fun the past few days always going the loo but nothing coming out! have foundifi lift my belly it comes:haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I've hunted around the Internet for clothes. Had to buy a nice dress for wedding and it cost a fortune- wouldve spent a lot on dress but it seems bad when I know I won't get to wear it again. So it's going to be worn at Christmas parties etc. the est pair of jeans I have bought were from GAP and not as expensive as some!


----------



## Seity

I buy my maternity clothes from the Salvation Army. Picked up 3 shirts for $5, so I should be set until this one is born now. No way I'd pay more than that for something I'll wear for 3 months and then never again.
I'm another horny pregnant lady, but then we don't usually manage to have sex as often as I'd like, so I'm always horny, pregnant or not.


----------



## embo216

Seity said:


> I buy my maternity clothes from the Salvation Army. Picked up 3 shirts for $5, so I should be set until this one is born now. No way I'd pay more than that for something I'll wear for 3 months and then never again.
> I'm another horny pregnant lady, but then we don't usually manage to have sex as often as I'd like, so I'm always horny, pregnant or not.

:lol: we're the same here! My Oh works nights and weekends so I only get to see him in the day so we only get some time alone when my daughters at school and my Sons at Nursery :blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> woop i think i finaly managed to empty my bladder lol sorry tmi but its not been fun the past few days always going the loo but nothing coming out! have foundifi lift my belly it comes:haha:

My midwife told me to lean forward while on the loo lol.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey all, yes well gaining 29 lbs is kind of more than I hear anyone else gaining, but maybe because I Was already under weight before BFP? 

And about the sex drive! YES! I am making much more of an effort, I am normally a very active person sexually with my hubby but since I got pregnant I really didn't feel like it at all, now I have started things up twice already and he has never pressured me but is very happy at this progress!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Had my 24 week appt yesterday. The doctor said that my uterus is measuring larger. Does that mean my due date could be sooner? He didn't say anything about changing the due date. I'm so nervous now that I'm going to have a huge baby. :(


----------



## Lindylou

Farida-I am no expert but think if you were under weight to start they do say you need to gain extra weight. I have been worried about gaining too much but I am eating the same and I'm not going to diet so trying to go with the flow!! It is hard though because I have always struggled to keep my weight in check!


----------



## Lindylou

SweetPea0903 said:


> Had my 24 week appt yesterday. The doctor said that my uterus is measuring larger. Does that mean my due date could be sooner? He didn't say anything about changing the due date. I'm so nervous now that I'm going to have a huge baby. :(

I got told at a scan 2 weeks ago my baby was measuring 2.2lb which was big for 25 weeks and I did have a major wobble about a big baby. I still do get scared about it, but as the lovely ladies on here said the measurements are not accurate and seriously there is not a lot we can do about it so try not to drive yourself nuts like I have!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm beyond scared now lol. I guess all I can do is hope maybe my due date will be earlier.


----------



## Jembug

Honestly sweet pea your be fine, your tummy size may slow down and you may have slightly more water?? I always measure small yet my last lady was nearly 8lb, so those measurements are not correct. X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sweetpea, I wouldn't worry. Baby might just have had a bit of a growth spurt recently. It'll all even out nearer your due date, I'm sure. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

worst part of being in germany is i cant be there when my friends need me:nope:my best friend and her two little ones are staying at her sisters as her husband decided he would smash her head off the hard living room floor :cry: then smash up the house all infront of there soon to be 4 year old daughter and from what my mum just said it isnt the first time hes hurt her he hit her when she was carrying there son and has had her up against a wall many a times:growlmad: i cant even contact her cos he sold her phone so cant even ger her via fb:cry:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

SweetPea0903 said:


> I'm beyond scared now lol. I guess all I can do is hope maybe my due date will be earlier.

My uterus at 16 weeks was 3 inches above my belly button (normal is to be at your belly button at 20 weeks)

This baby is measuring on scans on the 25th centile though - my uterus is just very accommodating!

If your Dr is concerned they need to scan you, the size of your uterus doesnt really relate to the size of the baby directly like that. Fluid would be a factor like others have said but it might just be what your uterus does - like my uterus!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs whisper that's awful :(

Kids forgot their lunches today so just about to walk up school, wonder if I will make it past my car before caving in??!! lol


----------



## future hopes

awwwwwww whisper thats horrible sending u :hugs:

so had my GTT yesterday and they said they wud get hold of me if i had diabeties by the evening or today, i havent had any phone calls so im hoping i have the all clear:thumbup:

was gonna c the midwife today but changed my app to tommorow because i just feel sooooooo tired and my pelvis kills, i took a picture of my 25 week bump yesterday but to b honest i dont think ive grown it just looks the same as my avater pic and that was taken wen i was 22 weeks. wat do u ladies think
the mark on my upper body that u can c that comes down from my bra and a little way across my tummy is my transplant scar, u cant c it all on this pic just the smaller part the worse part is on my right hand side just wanted to explaine to u all wat it is cuz u can c it i hate it:blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely bump growing there :)


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> worst part of being in germany is i cant be there when my friends need me:nope:my best friend and her two little ones are staying at her sisters as her husband decided he would smash her head off the hard living room floor :cry: then smash up the house all infront of there soon to be 4 year old daughter and from what my mum just said it isnt the first time hes hurt her he hit her when she was carrying there son and has had her up against a wall many a times:growlmad: i cant even contact her cos he sold her phone so cant even ger her via fb:cry:

this man sounds like a arse hole and clearly does not deserbe to b with ure freind. i cant stand men that beat womon who the hell do they think they are:growlmad:


----------



## future hopes

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Lovely bump growing there :)

thank u sweety i just cant tell if ive grown or not:wacko: all the ladies up the school yesterday were saying i hadnt got any bigger since they last saw me 2 weeks ago:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think mine has either, dont worry. I think bump changes shape alot but doesn't always look "bigger" at this stage, its probably getting a bit higher too?


----------



## future hopes

yeah i just looked at wen i first popped at 10 weeks and my bump has gotten so much higher, i think ill have a little table goin on by the time im 8 months lol:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bump future, don't be ashamed of your scar, that saved your life! I think your bump looks the same... I found our grew from 25-27 weeks.

Whisper that's so sad! And In front of the four year old... Hope your friend gets through this.

I keep wandering what this baby will look like, it's so exciting, I just can't wait to meet her.
My first little lady had white blonde curly hair and blue eyes and my second little lady has red/brown curly hair with brown eyes. My girls have the same facial expressions but look different at times and there personalitys are completely different.
So I'm wandering if this one will have brown hair and green eyes like my husband? Think she will have curly hair too?

It's amazing because I love this baby soooo much and il ow she will slot into the family...funny how you think you couldn't love another baby because of how much you love your existing children... But you just do- doe that make sence? Think I'm having an emotional day, ha ha.


----------



## gflady

Some days my bump looks small, others it looks big. Today's a small day.

I had a horrible food binge yesterday after I found out baby was measuring small. I haven't had one of those for months and feel so guilty and disgusting now. Need to find better ways of dealing with anxiety. I doubt my weight will be at the lower end of healthy after that! Ugh.

On the up side I have a week off next week, woo woo! Just need to get through the next 2 night shifts... 

xxx


----------



## gflady

Jembug said:


> Lovely bump future, don't be ashamed of your scar, that saved your life! I think your bump looks the same... I found our grew from 25-27 weeks.
> 
> Whisper that's so sad! And In front of the four year old... Hope your friend gets through this.
> 
> I keep wandering what this baby will look like, it's so exciting, I just can't wait to meet her.
> My first little lady had white blonde curly hair and blue eyes and my second little lady has red/brown curly hair with brown eyes. My girls have the same facial expressions but look different at times and there personalitys are completely different.
> So I'm wandering if this one will have brown hair and green eyes like my husband? Think she will have curly hair too?
> 
> It's amazing because I love this baby soooo much and il ow she will slot into the family...funny how you think you couldn't love another baby because of how much you love your existing children... But you just do- doe that make sence? Think I'm having an emotional day, ha ha.

Pregnancy is amazing! I feel such a strong connection with my baby already too. It makes me sad to think that my mum and I aren't that close. Hope that doesn't happen with me and my children.


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> Lovely bump future, don't be ashamed of your scar, that saved your life! I think your bump looks the same... I found our grew from 25-27 weeks.
> 
> Whisper that's so sad! And In front of the four year old... Hope your friend gets through this.
> 
> I keep wandering what this baby will look like, it's so exciting, I just can't wait to meet her.
> My first little lady had white blonde curly hair and blue eyes and my second little lady has red/brown curly hair with brown eyes. My girls have the same facial expressions but look different at times and there personalitys are completely different.
> So I'm wandering if this one will have brown hair and green eyes like my husband? Think she will have curly hair too?
> 
> 
> It's amazing because I love this baby soooo much and il ow she will slot into the family...funny how you think you couldn't love another baby because of how much you love your existing children... But you just do- doe that make sence? Think I'm having an emotional day, ha ha.

awwwwww thank u hunny ure very sweet:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

My babies were, 8lbs 4 oz, 7lbs 15 oz, 9lbs 15 oz, 9 lbs 5oz, and 9lbs 3 oz. I measured on spot for all of them, and was between 6-15 days LATE with all of them too. I imagine this one will be in the 9 lb range. This LO has a fondness for laying transverse (sideways) so my fundal height stayed at the navel for what seemed like forever. Last weekend I think she turned upright or upside down because now I am getting bumps just under the ribs. I imagine when my OB measures she'll still say "It's all fine".
As for DTD...ugh. I WISH my libido was better, DH has a libido that just won't quit, yet I'm surprised we got pregnant at all (he hasn't kissed me in almost 2 years, which sucks because it has always been my biggest turn on, so it's his own fault). ATM I'm so God awful tired, non-stop school work, and now an issue with my sinuses that keeps me up and down all night...I have no interest at all-even less than pre-pregnancy. Late third trimester is usually my time of most activity...trying to get myself into labor LMAO. Hoping I give a $#!+ by then.


----------



## Jembug

Gfady, I Judy counted that I've got 19 night shifts to go and a few NVQ days :(
Envious if your two weeks off, enjoy.

How can you tell if your baby is tranverse? Sorry that maybe sound silly, I'm assuming I've never had a baby that laying that way coz the kicks are always high up and I guess I can Feel a bottom or head in the side too?

Your babies are late! You must be assuming this one will be too!
As for sex I just shaved my arm pits, ha ha, felt I should make an effort after reading what you all put :)


----------



## rem_82

jembug you really make me laugh!!!

gflady, one binge every now and then wont hurt anyone, we all have them. I do about once a week!!! Trying to eat healthier now though but eating sweet potato and tuna. The bad thing is i'm craving chocolate fudge cake and OH wont get me one, he has my car, so I've tried to make do with a hot chocolate. Not really the same lol!!!

Feeling quite good today, although DS is flagging and now its too late for a nap, so trying to keep him awake!!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Whisper that's awful hope your friend is ok *hug*
Future your bump is beautiful! And jembug is right that scar saved your life!

My DD was 6.13oz and was here a day before her due date, not sure what size this one will be as she was measuring up small so need to wait till growth scan in 3 weeks until I know if she has caught up or still on the small side.

It's mine and my OH Anniversary today so he's cooking me a meal and has a few surprises for me this eve which I'm looking forward to, my mum has my DD tonight so I get a lie in tomorrow morning, I need it I'm exhausted and my back is killing me, think baby is putting strain on a spinal injury I got from a nasty car crash 2 years ago, it twisted my spine and I'm in agony, any suggestions of suitable pain relief ladies?


----------



## future hopes

happy anerversery flower. i have my first growth scan on wednesday so ill let u know wat they say. this baby doesnt feel very big c with my son that was 9lb i looked full term at 27 weeks i was huge and it was all hard no water all baby i also felt him kick like really hard big kicks wen i was only 15 wks and his hb was found early, but with this one i only really started feeling slight movments at 19 20 weeks and its only now that i feel movments wen stood up, last week i cud only feel them wen relaxing but i noticed yesterday wen we were at toys r us that i cud feel these little kicks it was amazing, also hb wasnt found till 17 wks. my belly is also still soft and sqwiggy i cant really feel baby unless she sticks something out, she stuck her foot out the other night and it was so tiny and cute. i guess i will know more at my scan tho, i have a mw app tommorow so she shud do the measuring thing i hope. it makes me feel so guilty that my meds can cause her to b early and have a low birth weight but i just dont have a choice i have to take them other wise my body will just reject my new liver. its scerey, i do feel positive now im 25 wks cuz i know she will have a chance of surviving if born now. sure hope she stays put tho dont wanna c her b4 34 weeks id like to get to 36 weeks id b happy if she came then cuz i know so many people who hav had babies agt 35 36 wks and they have been able to gtake there babies home like normol, :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Ok, so i wanted to post a picture of my bump yesterday (25+6, basically 26)



And here's a collage from 17wks to 25+6..you can see how much i've grown..its so surreal to me how much bigger i've gotten. The pictures are a lil blurry..not sure why but goes in this order--17+6,19+1,21+6, 24, 25, & 25+6 wks!


----------



## ayclobes

And..i can't believe i'll be 30wks already in 4wks! wow! I have carpal tunnel...hence the arm/wrist brace ughhhh


----------



## tntrying22

Lovely bumps ayclobes and future.

Jem hahaha on the shaving.

And to the friend who's husband was abusive I hope she presses charges on that ahole and gets a restraining order! Special place in hell for men who do that I think.

Happy anniversary Miley! That's very sweet of your hubs! I think you can take tylenol for pain - double check that but I think that's the only one that's safe over the counter....

Oh and I think my lo is transverse/head up also - I keep feeling kicks on the sides and sometimes down low but not up top.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Lovely bumps ayclobes and future.
> 
> Jem hahaha on the shaving.
> 
> And to the friend who's husband was abusive I hope she presses charges on that ahole and gets a restraining order! Special place in hell for men who do that I think.
> 
> Happy anniversary Miley! That's very sweet of your hubs! I think you can take tylenol for pain - double check that but I think that's the only one that's safe over the counter....
> 
> Oh and I think my lo is transverse/head up also - I keep feeling kicks on the sides and sometimes down low but not up top.

he called her mum and said sorry but she just said its not me you should be saying sorry too,they have alot of stress atm he lost his job and cant get another one as his passports run out (is south african)and no money to get a new one so they are behind on bills and everything he decided to make a special brew what ever that is and went nuts,little lushay there 4 yr old said to her aunt "please can i stay her for along long time i am frightend i dont want to go back home" shes a little girl that doesnt forget things easily at all


----------



## MileyMamma

I know how you feel future my meds do the same with the low birth weight but I have to take them don't really like the thought of what it's doing to bubba but it can't be helped.
Let me know how the growth scan goes sweetie I have mine 26th November.
What's tynol? Not heard of that one!


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ayclobes and future.
> 
> Jem hahaha on the shaving.
> 
> And to the friend who's husband was abusive I hope she presses charges on that ahole and gets a restraining order! Special place in hell for men who do that I think.
> 
> Happy anniversary Miley! That's very sweet of your hubs! I think you can take tylenol for pain - double check that but I think that's the only one that's safe over the counter....
> 
> Oh and I think my lo is transverse/head up also - I keep feeling kicks on the sides and sometimes down low but not up top.
> 
> he called her mum and said sorry but she just said its not me you should be saying sorry too,they have alot of stress atm he lost his job and cant get another one as his passports run out (is south african)and no money to get a new one so they are behind on bills and everything he decided to make a special brew what ever that is and went nuts,little lushay there 4 yr old said to her aunt "please can i stay her for along long time i am frightend i dont want to go back home" shes a little girl that doesnt forget things easily at allClick to expand...

Well, I don't know how it is abroad, but here in the US he'd be locked up for domestic violence if she called the police, which is what I would have done - I love my DH but if he ever did that, stressed, drunk or not, I'd be gone in a heartbeat with the child. No one deserves that no matter the circumstances :( There's a show on tv here called Teen Mom (reality show) and one of the mom's started hitting her baby daddy on camera in front of their child and the network turned it over to the authorities because domestic violence is not only illegal, it had even more charges being done in front of a minor because of the state laws where they lived. She's in jail. 

I hope your friend gets out of the situation until he can get some help and poor baby I hope she is OK :( I'll say a little prayer for them:flower: 

Miley, Tylenol is an over the counter pain med here - not sure if you all have it but it's safe :)


----------



## MileyMamma

tntrying22 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ayclobes and future.
> 
> Jem hahaha on the shaving.
> 
> And to the friend who's husband was abusive I hope she presses charges on that ahole and gets a restraining order! Special place in hell for men who do that I think.
> 
> Happy anniversary Miley! That's very sweet of your hubs! I think you can take tylenol for pain - double check that but I think that's the only one that's safe over the counter....
> 
> Oh and I think my lo is transverse/head up also - I keep feeling kicks on the sides and sometimes down low but not up top.
> 
> he called her mum and said sorry but she just said its not me you should be saying sorry too,they have alot of stress atm he lost his job and cant get another one as his passports run out (is south african)and no money to get a new one so they are behind on bills and everything he decided to make a special brew what ever that is and went nuts,little lushay there 4 yr old said to her aunt "please can i stay her for along long time i am frightend i dont want to go back home" shes a little girl that doesnt forget things easily at allClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't know how it is abroad, but here in the US he'd be locked up for domestic violence if she called the police, which is what I would have done - I love my DH but if he ever did that, stressed, drunk or not, I'd be gone in a heartbeat with the child. No one deserves that no matter the circumstances :( There's a show on tv here called Teen Mom (reality show) and one of the mom's started hitting her baby daddy on camera in front of their child and the network turned it over to the authorities because domestic violence is not only illegal, it had even more charges being done in front of a minor because of the state laws where they lived. She's in jail.
> 
> I hope your friend gets out of the situation until he can get some help and poor baby I hope she is OK :( I'll say a little prayer for them:flower:
> 
> Miley, Tylenol is an over the counter pain med here - not sure if you all have it but it's safe :)Click to expand...

We get teen mom which one was it that it happened to didn't see that one? 
Don't think we get tynol here I think all I can take is paracetamol :( but ty anyway :)


----------



## staybeautiful

MileyMamma said:


> We get teen mom which one was it that it happened to didn't see that one?
> Don't think we get tynol here I think all I can take is paracetamol :( but ty anyway :)

It was Amber from the original series that got locked up so Gary has their baby girl now. It was pretty ridiculous :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

I heard that she was in jail, they had a pretty messed up relationship.

I talked to OH earlier about names again, I told him that I changed my mind about using Sophie and although I love the name I just don't feel like it's the "one" and he said he was expecting this :rofl: I'm not surprised, I changed my mind constantly when I was expecting my other 2 :haha: x x x


----------



## fides

soooooo tired... :sleep:


----------



## fides

oh, and ayclobes, i also have pregnancy carpal tunnel again - sleeping in splints but haven't had to break out the wrist bands during the day yet but know i will soon...


----------



## MileyMamma

I have seen most of them, didn't realise she ended up in prison! Thought janelle would of been the one ego ended up there! 

Wiggler Sophie is such a cute name but if its not the one it's not worth having, maybe a middle name? Have you got any other ideas?


----------



## Wiggler

It won;t be a middle name, we don't use them :rofl: I had such problems picking Dylan's name to begin with that he is just Dylan A****, then the same with Bethany :haha:

I'm not sure on other names, I go through phases of what I like so I think I am just going to keep an open mind and take my time picking one I know is perfect :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Good idea, it will come and you will find the perfect name for her :)


----------



## fides

how unique not to have a middle name! my mom and grandmother didn't (Polish immigrants didn't usually give daughters middle names), but i haven't met anyone else who just does first names - how neat!


----------



## Seity

MileyMamma said:


> We get teen mom which one was it that it happened to didn't see that one?
> Don't think we get tylenol here I think all I can take is paracetamol :( but ty anyway :)

Tylenol is paracetamol. They're both the same thing: acetaminophen.

My OH doesn't have a middle name. His parents had a hard time coming up with just the one, so didn't give him one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine have middle names but I cant say they ever get used. School dont use them.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't use my middle name, I never have. That was another reason I didn't give the kids one.

What has everyone got planned for the rest of the week?


----------



## tntrying22

Haha how funny you guys get Teen Mom...Yes Amber was the one. And I think Janelle did do some jail time as well. Sheesh.

We still haven't decided on a first name but do have a middle :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This baby has a middle name - it is after my husband's Grandmother who died a few years ago but was absolutely lovely and would have loved to have known her great grandchildren.

Ivy's middle name is after my sister.

I think it is nice if there is a family connection/bit of a story behind a middle name personally :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My little ladies middle name is after my twin sister


----------



## WhisperOfHope

laying in bed tryna feel how baby is laying but aint got a clue lol I can feel what I think is a bum on the lower right side and a foot but nothing else. Think when I go to my new doc on tuesdsy im going with a full set of questions, including ic my bicornuate uterus is why she isnt any higher up and if she will be able to turn as my other doc never anserd us when we asked her neuther did she bother to find out why I get so much paon on just one side, im going prepsred this time!


----------



## MileyMamma

My baby's middle name is my Nans middle name :)


----------



## staybeautiful

My mum and dad never did middle names with us, but we're using OH's dad's name for LO's middle name. I never realised how many people use middle names til I started seeing all the name threads on here lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have ordered a little coming home sleepsuit for Baby :cloud9: My daughter was quite tiny and looked strange in 'real' clothes so I thought I would go for a sleepsuit. 

My friend has crocheted matching hats for Ivy and the new baby that are navy with a red flower so I think that will be her coming home outfit :flower:

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/000327147?$fash_product$


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> I have ordered a little coming home sleepsuit for Baby :cloud9: My daughter was quite tiny and looked strange in 'real' clothes so I thought I would go for a sleepsuit.
> 
> My friend has crocheted matching hats for Ivy and the new baby that are navy with a red flower so I think that will be her coming home outfit :flower:
> 
> https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/000327147?$fash_product$

Awwww thats so cute, ive got lenas sorted too just have to hope shes not a little lump and,it fits her lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have ordered newborn size, they are normally fairly generous - anything up to between 9-11lb. If anything if this baby is like her sister it will be big on her but not stupidly so I hope.

I can't wait until after Christmas when I can justify getting all the teeny tiny baby clothes out of the loft and to start washing them!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> I have ordered newborn size, they are normally fairly generous - anything up to between 9-11lb. If anything if this baby is like her sister it will be big on her but not stupidly so I hope.
> 
> I can't wait until after Christmas when I can justify getting all the teeny tiny baby clothes out of the loft and to start washing them!

i get all.our stuff just after xmas too have bags and vags of clothes that have bern given to us lol but the babygrow I want to use is next first size hopefully it will fit ben was 7 lb 7 at full term and I was 3 lb 18 at preemue si no idea whst she will be lol


----------



## tntrying22

Yep his middle is after my dad who passed away 10 years ago. :flower:

Think it's nice tribute to family members who are special or have passed on but still leaves room for a first name of your choosing


----------



## Farida_2013

Lindylou said:


> Farida-I am no expert but think if you were under weight to start they do say you need to gain extra weight. I have been worried about gaining too much but I am eating the same and I'm not going to diet so trying to go with the flow!! It is hard though because I have always struggled to keep my weight in check!

Yes I have heard that somewhere too, it is just that suddenly I felt wow I gained a lot lol and everyone keeps saying maximum 14 lbs so far and the rest say oh this is when the real weight gain starts so eeeeek :haha:



SweetPea0903 said:


> Had my 24 week appt yesterday. The doctor said that my uterus is measuring larger. Does that mean my due date could be sooner? He didn't say anything about changing the due date. I'm so nervous now that I'm going to have a huge baby. :(

A big uterus doesn't necessarily mean a big baby thank goodness, maybe you have more water, more space etc :) and even sometimes the baby grows a bit and the uterus grows too and then stops for a while :) if he didn't mention anything then I wouldn't worry ! Sometimes doctors expect us to know what they mean *hugs*



WhisperOfHope said:


> worst part of being in germany is i cant be there when my friends need me:nope:my best friend and her two little ones are staying at her sisters as her husband decided he would smash her head off the hard living room floor :cry: then smash up the house all infront of there soon to be 4 year old daughter and from what my mum just said it isnt the first time hes hurt her he hit her when she was carrying there son and has had her up against a wall many a times:growlmad: i cant even contact her cos he sold her phone so cant even ger her via fb:cry:

Omg huny I am so sorry to hear that..... It is terrible not being there, but I am sure any kind of support is needed now, whether that be on Skype or face to face, trust me words and talking and letting her cry it out is much more than being there and not being able to do anything!



tntrying22 said:


> Yep his middle is after my dad who passed away 10 years ago. :flower:
> 
> Think it's nice tribute to family members who are special or have passed on but still leaves room for a first name of your choosing

I agree, I myself don't use middle names, but I wish I did so I can use my dads one day if I ever have a boy! :) :flower:


----------



## Newt4

My cat passed away suddenly last night. It's hard but these pregnancy hormones are not helping. :(


----------



## ayclobes

fides said:


> oh, and ayclobes, i also have pregnancy carpal tunnel again - sleeping in splints but haven't had to break out the wrist bands during the day yet but know i will soon...

 
I have a brace that i have to wear all the time..if i dont then i have tons of pain in my left wrist :nope:


----------



## tntrying22

Newt4 said:


> My cat passed away suddenly last night. It's hard but these pregnancy hormones are not helping. :(

Aw so sorry newt :( I lost my dog - my first puppy ever - in may - she was 11. I still miss her sweet face.:hugs:

OH I started cleaning for everyone coming over this weekend tonight and I totally over did it. Next time someone else is cleaning the tub! Now not only do I feel like someone hit me in the hooha with a baseball bat my back is killing me! OUCH


----------



## sara3337

fides said:


> how unique not to have a middle name! my mom and grandmother didn't (Polish immigrants didn't usually give daughters middle names), but i haven't met anyone else who just does first names - how neat!

We do only first names too, rarely middle names. We are Persians


----------



## SweetPea0903

Thanks for your input ladies. I'm feeling so much better about it now.


----------



## Newt4

Trying- yes it's so very hard. I'm sorry for your dog. My cat was 10 :(


----------



## Lindylou

Newt- so sorry about your pet, they become such a part of the family xx

I want middle names to mean something. I think it's so difficult choosing names that we both agree on. Names I have always liked my dh says no to and I get offended sometimes but don't show it (strange I know!)


----------



## Lindylou

Farida- my weight gain stayed steady and jumped up I the space of two weeks. Don't forget we are all at slightly different stages. I am up 21lb now which scared me because it just seemed sudden but obviously some big growth spurt occurred!! Hugs. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

My pelvis and pubic bone are getting reallyyyyy sore now. I didnt feel like this until well into 3rd tri last time! Almost like baby is pushing down and putting pressure on me! Ouchh! Anyone else?


----------



## Wiggler

I always have pelvis pain. I would see your MW and get a referral to physio, they can give exercises and maybe a support belt that can help x x x


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies how is everyone :) 
Down to double digits now 99 days to go


----------



## Best step mum

Im really excited today, I only knew 2 other people who were pregnant at the same time as me (in person) and one of them had a baby girl yesterday, 2 weeks early.....the other one is having a caesarean in December, she has a low lying placenta so cant deliver any other way. Then its my turn!!!

Im down to 87 days to go now, its so exciting, I bought new vitamins last week and there was a 3 for 2 offer on so by the time that I finish the 3 packs, I will only be days away from meeting baby!

We have chosen our names for both (still team yellow) they are Annabelle Rose for a girl (Anne is a name that has been passed down my family, and my granny was Annie so we are doing a bit of a twist with it and roses were the first flowers that my OH ever bought for me :blush:) and for a boy we are going with Daniel William (Daniel is a name that I randomly picked from a book and we both fell in love with it, and William was my grandads name, he died when I was just 10, so I thought that it was a nice way to remember him!)

This is the first time that I have written the names down and up until now it is only my OH and I who have known them so I hope that you ladies dont mind me sharing.

As for weight gain, I am not getting on the scales again! I have almost 2 stone on - I was average weight to begin with so I dont know where this weight is going - I only have a bump, there is no weight going anywhere else - I must have a heck of a lot of fluid in there to weigh that much!

I hope that you are all well and sorry for the really long post!


----------



## Jembug

Sorry Newt, that's very sad! A few years ago my cat went missing and I was devastated so I understand how you feel, sending lots of love xx


----------



## Wiggler

I weighed myself today for the first time this pregnancy and I weigh the same as I did beforehand :haha: I'm not worried, I have a bit extra cushion anyways and baby is growing well so everything is good :)


----------



## Best step mum

Newt4 said:


> My cat passed away suddenly last night. It's hard but these pregnancy hormones are not helping. :(

Aw Newt, so sorry to hear about your cat. They become like family members and it is really hard to lose them. I have had animals since I was 3 and at the minute I have a dog and 2 house cats, they are my furbabies and I dont know what state I will be in when anything happens to them!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw sorry about your cat :(

I love the coming home outfit too. Mine always come home in babygrows/sleepsuits!

We are having enough trouble deciding on a first name let alone middle!


----------



## Wiggler

I haven't even thought of coming home outfits yet :haha: We brought Dylan home in proper clothes and not doing that again as they are so fiddly and babygrows are so much comfier x x x


----------



## tntrying22

Best step mum said:


> Im really excited today, I only knew 2 other people who were pregnant at the same time as me (in person) and one of them had a baby girl yesterday, 2 weeks early.....the other one is having a caesarean in December, she has a low lying placenta so cant deliver any other way. Then its my turn!!!
> 
> Im down to 87 days to go now, its so exciting, I bought new vitamins last week and there was a 3 for 2 offer on so by the time that I finish the 3 packs, I will only be days away from meeting baby!
> 
> We have chosen our names for both (still team yellow) they are Annabelle Rose for a girl (Anne is a name that has been passed down my family, and my granny was Annie so we are doing a bit of a twist with it and roses were the first flowers that my OH ever bought for me :blush:) and for a boy we are going with Daniel William (Daniel is a name that I randomly picked from a book and we both fell in love with it, and William was my grandads name, he died when I was just 10, so I thought that it was a nice way to remember him!)
> 
> This is the first time that I have written the names down and up until now it is only my OH and I who have known them so I hope that you ladies dont mind me sharing.
> 
> As for weight gain, I am not getting on the scales again! I have almost 2 stone on - I was average weight to begin with so I dont know where this weight is going - I only have a bump, there is no weight going anywhere else - I must have a heck of a lot of fluid in there to weigh that much!
> 
> I hope that you are all well and sorry for the really long post!

Love the names. Especially Annabelle :) And I know my two besties were also pregnant too and one had hers three weeks ago and he's just got me so excited for mine to be here. 

Although I am a little daunted/intimidated by how much work they are and thinking about how short my maternity leave is - I know we won't be in a schedule by the time I have to start working again... :wacko: Her poor little guy HATES to poop and fusses so every time and he won't go in a peed in diaper LOL. She's wondering if eating dairy or the dulcolax she's taking might be passing through the breastmilk and irritating his tummy? Not sure..:shrug: I told her to try taking probiotics via acidophilous to see if that might help - definitely will help her, not sure if it would help him...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I never planned a going home outfit or get them changed especially lol just whatever sleepsuit they are wearing at the time as they will be covered up anyway as I expect it shal be cold. x


----------



## MileyMamma

I need to buy the going home outfit will be an all in one sleepsuit of some kino I don't really like dressing babies in clothes until they are a little older, like to keep them tiny as long as possible! And sleepsuits are nice and comfortable them :)


----------



## ayclobes

We have a name for lil man, but not set on a middle name yet.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my friend is going back home today, back to him, she says its cos her little girl cant miss school but im really worried about her both her and him are starting ccounceling ,it sucks being so far away i havent even been able to speak to her as i don't kniw her sisters house number


----------



## ayclobes

I'm not sure if i've posted about this before, but we're trying to adopt our great nephew, he's 9mo. Here's the link to the thread where i've posted updates along the way..and it's easier to understand w/o me writing a novel here.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/adoption-fostering-surrogacy/983585-update-relative-adoption.html


----------



## MileyMamma

Hi and welcome :) just been reading your story :)


----------



## Jembug

Best step mum, love those names, especially for a girl!

As for going outfits, I think there cute and a lovely idea but I've never bothered. I think poor Demi came home with Isla's hand me down! 

Acylobes- not read your story yet but how amazing are you for adopting!

Not having a happy day, still have no car and if this part that will get fitted tomoz doesn't work then I've no car... Which means more money. Really don't need to pay money out when mat leave is hanging over our heads.

I'm also feeling Like the biggest fatty ever, really noticing my bump now, it's getting in my way. I'm looking forward to feeling normal... Sorry for my depressing post, hope your all having a better day!

And sorry about your friend whisper, I guess she can't be told and is only doing what she thinks is best? Xx


----------



## babydreams85

I have a few outfits in mind for going home--just need to pick one at some point! Guess it also depends on his size!!!

Sweetpea my uterus was measuring big for a long time and last week measured exactly right. Doesn't mean baby is big or small...just means we all grow at different rates.


----------



## Seity

Love the names Best step mum.
:hugs: newt. One of our cats had to be put to sleep a few months ago. Pregnant hormones sure don't make it any easier.
I don't do a 'going home' outfit. I'll just grab whatever seems warm and use that.
One of the gals I play hockey with had twin boys about a month ago. I'm hoping she'll pass on the clothes to me when her boys outgrow them because Samuel should be born after they no longer need NB size. That way I won't have to buy any clothes. After I'm done, I'll pass them on to the next person. This town is great for that.


----------



## gflady

Jembug, I'm having a fat day/week too. Doesn't help that I've eaten like a pig all week and I'm constipated and bloated. I'm still not used to people commenting on my body/bump. Can't wait to be slim again- if I can get back to my pre-pregnancy body! Xxx plus, I'm sure my weight will have rocketed this month :( x


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! Its a complicated and long road, but we're ready! never thought we'd have 2 babies or 2 under 2 at one time..it will be a challenge, but worth it!


----------



## Newt4

I forgot to say its finally V day for me!!!! Last of the February babies. Currently having a really hard time eating. Just don't feel like it but I'm doing it. Grief sucks!


----------



## Lindylou

Best stepmom- lovely names! I really like Annie/Anna and dh is liking Daniel so both on our short list but not decided yet! 

I want to get a special sleep suit for bump to come home in but being team yellow means it will be white. Anybody seen any special ones on the Internet? That's for if I decide on going to hospital, just going to see how bday goes and may stay at home. Done know how I will feel.


----------



## Best step mum

OH is choosing the going home outfit for little one when we know what we are having - as far as I know he is also buying the warm all in one for outside too, although I have seen some very pretty ones which look like a teddy bear with ears on the hood and everything!

I think that we are definately decided on those names, they just feel right - only about 12 weeks until we hopefully see which we will be using!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy V day Newt :D

I dont think unisex has to mean yellow hun. You could go with reds/rainbows etc. We have some stuff that is unisex or maybe even more masculine but I just got stuff I liked. 

My heartburn is aboslutley shocking. Gaviscon is not even touching it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dont have my outfit here yet but will be this IF shes not a big lump
 



Attached Files:







839-147-G48s.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4









839-147-G48s2.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jembug

I'm feeling the heartburn too :( I had it real bad a couple of weeks ago where I was sick with it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy v day newt! is that us all past 24 weeks now?

i am so tired i shall be having words with this lil madame if she doesnt quit her night time beat ups lol last night i just couldnt get comfy ifi laid on my sides she was kicking the hell out the matress,if i lay on my back she wokemeup with masivekicks/ punches to the bladder so hard they mademe jump!


----------



## Wiggler

Awww that is sooo cute :cloud9:

Baby is bouncing off the walls in there at the moment, its such a strange feeling, it feels like she has a million arms and legs cos I am feeling movement everywhere :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

my belly moving is lovely and she kind of has a routine now which is strange. I dont remember that with the other 2!

Jem- yeah the heartburn makes me feel sick :(


----------



## Wiggler

My one has a routine too, awake a lot of the morning, a little kick about mid afternoon then back to kicking lots around bedtime :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its nice to notice a pattern so you can keep tabs. Like the other day she was unusually quiet so made sure I had some food and drink and then she kicked xx


----------



## Best step mum

I got a prescription from the doctor for heartburn remedy, it is called Peptac. Amazing stuff, apparently Gaviscon mixes with the acid in your stomach to provide relief but this stuff is a barrier liquid and literally formas a barrier on the top of the acid to stop it burning. It works a treat!


----------



## rem_82

best stepmom - we chose daniel william if we were having a boy, love the name, but since we having a girl we wont be using it. But we saving it for next boy!!! Love annabelle too, but OH doesnt! :nope:

Feeling really stressed today. Keep running out of gas, even though we being really strict with it. Its just winding me up. We cant even change to a bill meter for a few more weeks!!! FEd up!!

Trying to potty train my DS before bubsy arrives. Proving to be a tad nerve raking lol!!

I havent chosed a going home outfit yet, think I will decide as i wash them all and get my bag ready!!! Wow wont be long before we all discussing hospital bags!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeek hospital tour is booked for tuesday evening


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

EEEK how exciting :D


----------



## Fruitymeli

26 weeks today :)
How is everyone today I keep getting kicked in ribs
Have heartburn and sleep is uncomfy at the moment have put 6 pounds on
So far :/


----------



## MileyMamma

Wow hospital tour! Makes you realise how close to the end were getting ladies! 
Need to sort bits out for hospital bag and buy a bag for it to all go in, will be there 3 days as I'm having a c section so need to plan what I'm fm going to take :)

Rem our gas has gone too and the electric just went and my OH has the too up keys and won't be back for a couple if hours so I'm sitting in the dark with nothing but my phone for entertainment!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> i dont have my outfit here yet but will be this IF shes not a big lump

Awwww so cute! 

Where is it from?

I love sleepsuits so much, with Ivy once she got to 3ish months I felt like I was under pressure to dress her in proper clothes. I think this time baby will stay in sleepsuits for alooooooooooooooong time, they are just so much easier and they are so snuggley in them.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I think that sleepsuit is next xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be using sleepsuits for a long time with this one, I'll pop them in an outfit once in a while, just for the awwww factor, but sleepsuits are so much easier!


----------



## gflady

I've had maje heartburn this week too. Took gavsicon suspension (which is the same as peptac) which helped. Only downside is that it made my constipation worse!

On a happier note, I've finished my night shifts and I now have a whole week off! Hoping I can use some of that time to reset my diet to be a bit healthier (it's been shocking this week), and to get started on sorting the house and the baby's nursery out :)

My mum bought an all-in-one suit for baby to go home in - it's so cute! 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-star-pramsuit/s0008497/type-s/

I love all in ones and babygrows!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks whisper that reminded me to schedule mine.
Scheduled for 12-3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i dont have my outfit here yet but will be this IF shes not a big lump
> 
> Awwww so cute!
> 
> Where is it from?
> 
> I love sleepsuits so much, with Ivy once she got to 3ish months I felt like I was under pressure to dress her in proper clothes. I think this time baby will stay in sleepsuits for alooooooooooooooong time, they are just so much easier and they are so snuggley in them.Click to expand...

Its from next my first wardrobe range xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I love Next kids stuff, its lasts forever! Even Dylan can't destroy their trousers :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I love Next kids stuff, its lasts forever! Even Dylan can't destroy their trousers :haha:

we have tons of it lol most is hand me down but in amazing conditon:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blood suger test is clear woop and the other tests too my iron is at 21 not sure if thats good or not


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news! I think they like iron to be above 11ish so sounds good :) x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congrats on your sugar results, eat extra cake for me! Diabetes sucks!

I love Next clothes too, I am glad this baby will be a winter (ish) baby like Ivy was so hopefully the clothes will fir at the right time.


----------



## Wiggler

I just need to remind myself I don't need to go overboard with clothes for this one, Bethany and Dylan both had so many that I could have chucked them all away after each wear and they wouldn't have run out :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am buying in 6-9mths size now as that should fit baby next autumn and loads of it is in the sales. x


----------



## MileyMamma

That's great whisper :)
Thea was a January baby so all of her stuff is winter which is really handy! It's all in great condition as she hardly wore a trying more than twice as she had so much of it!
Just measured my bump and its measuring 22cm should I be worried?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> Congrats on your sugar results, eat extra cake for me! Diabetes sucks!
> 
> I love Next clothes too, I am glad this baby will be a winter (ish) baby like Ivy was so hopefully the clothes will fir at the right time.

i am about to have a very sweet bannana split so will have double for you:haha:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> blood suger test is clear woop and the other tests too my iron is at 21 not sure if thats good or not



thats great babe and great iron levels i been feeling really tired lately so had to have more bloods today was told my iron levels were only 10 a few weeks back so if this shows the same ill b put on iron tablets. oh joy there bung me up even more than i already am lol:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww no, I hope you avoid the iron tabs, they are vile. I am dreading my blood results coming back as I will probably be put on them too :cry:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies well if this baby is deffo a girl then we will be buying all new stuff because we only have boy baby clothes but im almost sure we brought a few neutral baby grows wen i was having jayjay so need to leaf through the loft to c wat we have.:thumbup:

we brought a sterilizer and some bottles the other day there the tommy tippy ones and we got them for a great bargain because all the tommy tippy stuff was half price yay happy dayz:happydance:

i saw the midwife yesterday and was told my GTT got the all clear so i dont have gest diabeties.:thumbup:
she measured my belly and im measuring a week and a half behinde she also had a good feel of belly and said im carrying a fair bit of water and baby is small, but im not to alarmed as i been told baby cud have a low birthweight from the word go with all the meds im on. still makes me feel guilty even tho i know i have no choice but to take the meds i really wish i didnt have to take them but id die without my liver meds and the seizure meds i have to keep taking because if i have a seizure while pregnant it wud stop oxygen getting to the baby and my bipoler meds i also have to take it totaly sucks:nope:

baby been quiet today i hope shes ok in there:wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha: if i tense like you do on the loo i gota cone shape in the middle of my tummy i THINK its baby


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just posted this on FB, but I just felt something of Baby's sweep across my tummy under my hand. I've only ever felt the kicks before, so this was just really weird! :wacko: I'm home alone, but it made me say, "Whoa!" out loud. :p


----------



## fides

Newt4 said:


> I forgot to say its finally V day for me!!!! Last of the February babies.


oh, yay!!! :happydance: i was just wondering if we were all viable yet - congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## Wiggler

I get a sticky out line down my tummy when I tense it, its where my muscles have separated :(


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> Aww no, I hope you avoid the iron tabs, they are vile. I am dreading my blood results coming back as I will probably be put on them too :cry:

oh i know hun im already really really clogged up ive tried to go like 4 times today and i cant:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Being pregnant is amazing, but it has some really sucky side effects :dohh:


----------



## future hopes

tell me about it hun i just wanna be able to pooooooo lol:blush:


----------



## Wiggler

Prunes are your friend :haha:

Saying that not much works for me, I am either blocked up for ages or running to the loo all day, I'm not sure which one is worse :dohh: :haha:


----------



## ayclobes

I feel sorry for you ladies who have to deal with the constipation, this whole pregnancy i've never had that as a side effect..

They say boy babies are lazier//don't move as much as girls do..and i think that's how preston is! I can feel him move, switch positions..kinda like a little twitch. Sometimes i'll feel him kick or punch so low, but my OB says thats normal. My ob never tells me what my belly measures, so im sure its nothing to worry about..i kinda wish i knew though..


----------



## future hopes

constipation sucks im really not enjoying it at all:nope:
ah hun u may be able to measure ureself just get a tape measure and start at ure pubic bone and measure to the top of ure utrus thats all the midwife does, now ure suppose to measure the same amount of wks ure r so if ure 26 weeks u shud measure 26 cm, but u can measure more or less in my case, im measuring 24 weeks and im almost 26 weeks. give it a go oh u have to lie down:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> Prunes are your friend :haha:
> 
> Saying that not much works for me, I am either blocked up for ages or running to the loo all day, I'm not sure which one is worse :dohh: :haha:

prunes look grose lol they remind me of mens erm hangy things lol lol lol:haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Aw no sorry you guys are suffering constipation, had that at the beginning and it was awful, hope you get everything flowing as it should soon ;)


----------



## future hopes

to all UK ladies watching eastenders really really wanna know who Kats lover is wat do u ladies think? i know its one of the branning brothers but which one????:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: i wanna know, i bet they drag this story line out till xmas:wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Meh, I don't do soaps, love. Sorry! :p


----------



## future hopes

prob for the best hun, im adicted to them lol:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

my OH is always moaning lol:hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Got my glucose test results back, and I passed! Yeah! But, nurse said I need to start taking iron supplements. Hope the side effects aren't too bad. Oh well, baby needs more iron, and that's the important thing.


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> to all UK ladies watching eastenders really really wanna know who Kats lover is wat do u ladies think? i know its one of the branning brothers but which one????:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: i wanna know, i bet they drag this story line out till xmas:wacko:

I really don't know but I'm thinking is gotta be Derek or max!


----------



## future hopes

Kitty_love said:


> Got my glucose test results back, and I passed! Yeah! But, nurse said I need to start taking iron supplements. Hope the side effects aren't too bad. Oh well, baby needs more iron, and that's the important thing.

 yay thats fab babe:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

MileyMamma said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> to all UK ladies watching eastenders really really wanna know who Kats lover is wat do u ladies think? i know its one of the branning brothers but which one????:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: i wanna know, i bet they drag this story line out till xmas:wacko:
> 
> I really don't know but I'm thinking is gotta be Derek or max!Click to expand...


yeah im thinking the same it cant be jack cuz hes with sharron wonder wen we will find out:shrug:

its like hollyoaks and the silas thing what the heck has happened to him lol:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

i was cracking up at tonights ep of eastenders at that mouse lol:hugs:


----------



## Seity

I've self diagnosed IBS without a pregnancy and the extra iron in my multi during pregnancy tends to make me more bunged up than usual. I'm not a fan of prunes, so I eat dates instead. They seem to do the trick. The good side is I have less episodes of the runs when pregnant.


----------



## future hopes

i have IBS to hunny not nice, ive never tried dates b4 ive got some fruit smoothie in the fridge i was thinking of downing the whole cartain surley that wud make me go:blush:


----------



## Best step mum

Kitty_love said:


> Got my glucose test results back, and I passed! Yeah! But, nurse said I need to start taking iron supplements. Hope the side effects aren't too bad. Oh well, baby needs more iron, and that's the important thing.

I take pregnacare vitamins every day. They have iron in them too so I think that is helping me. They are grand to take as long as you have a meal before u take them, otherwise u can feel quite ill. I've never had constipation with them either. U should maybe give them a go?


----------



## future hopes

im still taking high dose folic acid not to sure if they have iron in or not but im soooooo bunged up:blush:

i had bloods done today to check to c if im anemic and iif i am ill be on the dreaded iron pills to which will just bung me up even more :wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am going to try some of this Spatone iron supplement - my SIL is taking it and it doesnt cause constipation.

My iron level was 14 at booking in (8 weeks) and was 12.5 at 22 weeks which I think is still good. I am starting to to feel tired though in the evenings - which is probably normal when you are at the end of 2nd tri and have a toddler...but I am willing to try anything!


----------



## Lindylou

I have been suffering a bit so been having some licorice at night. It does help but then because it goes ok I forget it !


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh my we are in our second tri most of us!!!

Hey ladies how is everyone? I have been trying to catch up I wish I could comment on everyone hehe


----------



## AmmCjm

Hello ladies! It's been forever since I have been on here! I hope you are all doing well with your pregnancies. I tried looking through some of the posts but there is no way I will be able to catch up! 

I have been well other than some extreme forgetfulness! I had another ultrasound yesterday and it was so cool to see and feel my little girl moving at the same time! She already weighs 2 pounds and is growing very nicely. She does not stop moving and even kept sticking her tongue out at us! :)

We are definitely using the middle name Marie being that it is a family tradition. First name contenders are Emma, Carly and Kaylie. My favorite was Emma Marie but now it is Carly Marie. 

Again, I hope you all are doing well!!!!!!!!
-A


----------



## rem_82

I have discovered that a homemade berry smoothie sems to work the trick for constipation, but dont go out after drinking it lol!!! Can be vicious!!!
I've had IBS for years and it kind of fazed out for a while but everytime i get pregnant it comes back tenfold. I hate it, at least u cant tell i'm bloated anymore!!

I been on iron tablets from my booking in appointment. My levels were 10.5, so way too low. Im trying to do everything in my power to increase them as if they stay low, I cant have bubsy in the birthing centre :cry: and I really want to go there.

My OH is abandoning me later to go down London to sort his dad out, so I will be digging out all my chickflick dvds and getting some chocolate cake, latest craving, and salt and vinigar chipsticks!!!! Yummy!!! Cant wait for him to go...will miss him by 10 tonight though!!!


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone! I moved house again so I'm on the BT public network till my internet gets connected on Monday :( 

How is everyone? I haven't read the last 10 pages so Ive missed a lot! I'm 3rd trimester now :) I have another appointment at Kings in London on Wednesday to check on my little man, fingers crossed I get a date for my MRI and hopefully his heart is looking more normal. 

I also have my 4D scan on Tuesday! I wanted it before Wednesday incase we get bad news. Can't wait to see who he looks like :happydance:

On Thursday next week I have my GTT :( Blergh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Morning everyone! I moved house again so I'm on the BT public network till my internet gets connected on Monday :(
> 
> How is everyone? I haven't read the last 10 pages so Ive missed a lot! I'm 3rd trimester now :) I have another appointment at Kings in London on Wednesday to check on my little man, fingers crossed I get a date for my MRI and hopefully his heart is looking more normal.
> 
> I also have my 4D scan on Tuesday! I wanted it before Wednesday incase we get bad news. Can't wait to see who he looks like :happydance:
> 
> On Thursday next week I have my GTT :( Blergh

im sure everything will be fine hun you have a little fighter in there:cloud9: my 3d scan was meant to be tuesday too butaswe have changed doc i have to wait and rebook hoping for the 3rd will be 30 weeks then:wacko:


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Rem, it sounds like you have the perfect day planned! Love it. I crave cake all the time at the mo!

Embo, good luck for your appts this week! Can't believe you're in the third tri. It's getting closer!

We've got my brother in law staying with us this weekend so need to sort the house out. Might try out the old slow cooker and make a beef stew... Not fancying meat today but I'm sure the DH and his bro will be! I'm so tired after my night shifts and had a terrible night's sleep last night that I don't really want to do anything today :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck for next week Em. Also, cant wait to see your scan pics :)

With regards to stomach measurements, I dont think they measure till 28 weeks here and my MW said you can be up to 3cm under now before referred to a consultant! 

Morning Saturday everyone xx


----------



## future hopes

REM my levels were 10 a few weeks back and i was told nothing about it surley they shud of told me i didnt realise 10 was so low, i had bloods repeated yesterday i shud get the results of them on wednesday at my consultant and growth scan app so i guess if its still low ill b put on the dreaded iron pills:wacko: i still havent been properly yet so feeling very slugish today, think i may down that fruit smoothie carton in a bit lol:hugs:

EMBO im sure ure appointment will go very well at kings and i will b thinking of u:hugs: i had my GTT on tuesday and got the all clear im just waiting to have those steroid shots now to mature her lungs think im either having them at 27 or 28 weeks and comp dreading them because so many people have told me how much the hurt so im a little scered lol, but i know its for baby so im gonna have to be brave:thumbup:

GFLADY yun yum ure stew sounds lush all im wanting is meat at the moment so ill be over later to enjoy ure stew hehehe lol:haha::haha::haha::hugs:

i had a awfull nite last nite my pelvis and leggs were in agony, im hoping to get my physio letter through soon so i can make an appointment im really hoping they can help with my pelvis really dont wanna end up on crutches again:wacko:

so as im feeling very tired from not sleeping im gonna have a lazy day infront of the tv im still in my pjs and dressing gown but its all good hehe. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

welcome back to the ladies who havent been on for a while sending u all big:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Ladies with low iron - I will let you know how I get on with this Spatone stuff, it is a sachet you mix with fruit juice - like orange juice - and it doesnt cause constipation or tummy issues like iron tablets. It also comes in Apple flavour which is good for me because I cant drink fruit juice. 

I have bloods done every few weeks because of my GD so should be able to see the effect on my levels quite fast :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Note to self, when you are ill eating your own weight in cupcakes will NOT make you feel any better. :sick:


----------



## rem_82

future - just checked notes, it said 10.8, and that is classed as low iron. But I only know cos my midwife told me. They should have told u, nless I have it completely wrong!!! Could u ring her and check after u get your results. The other thing is u cant take any old iron tablets, they have to be fersamal 210mg tablets. Hope this helps. would def look into it.

What does it mean if u get up and see star like things everywhere? This keeps happening!!

Embo - good luck tues and wed, hope its fab news!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rem_82 said:


> What does it mean if u get up and see star like things everywhere? This keeps happening!!

I have low blood pressure and I get that all the time x


----------



## Wiggler

There is a liquid alternative to the iron supplement, but I don't recommend it if you ever want to poo again :haha: I was put on it when my son and OMG within 2 weeks I was back down the GP surgery having a moan up while he sheepishly wrote me out a prescription for the pills :rofl:


----------



## future hopes

rem_82 said:


> future - just checked notes, it said 10.8, and that is classed as low iron. But I only know cos my midwife told me. They should have told u, nless I have it completely wrong!!! Could u ring her and check after u get your results. The other thing is u cant take any old iron tablets, they have to be fersamal 210mg tablets. Hope this helps. would def look into it.
> 
> What does it mean if u get up and see star like things everywhere? This keeps happening!!
> 
> Embo - good luck tues and wed, hope its fab news!!!

it will b my high risk consultant that will give me the iron tabs if i need them, thank u so much for looking for me hun really apreciate that:hugs:


----------



## Seity

3rd tri for me today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhh soooo embarasing i dribbled a little when walking back from aldi she will not budge from my bladder:blush:


----------



## Jembug

I see star things too and I have low blood pressure.
I've got midwife Monday, can't wait to hear the heartbeat again... Been too long!
I'm 28 weeks today and I was born at this point and I'm all healthy so I feel a little relaxed that if Ruby came this early she would stand a good chance.

Hello people who have not been on in a while.

I'm super super tired tonight, can't wait for bubble bath and chill out!
We also got a new car today, a black sporty zaferia, can't really afford a new car but anything is better than my danger heap.

I had a mac donalds for lunch and I'm feeling stuffed! Think I'm going to stop getting on the scales now, put on 1.5lbs this week, opps.
Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Just beware guys that stars and blurred vision along with excess swelling could be related to pre eclampsia. Maybe get blood pressie checked if you are having these symptoms xx


----------



## Jembug

Thanks nixilix, actually I felt majorly faint the day I had them really bad... Wasn't sure if the dizzyness ment anything? So I just put it down to Anemia or blood pressure? Will mention it to midwife on Monday x


----------



## Kitty_love

Happy third tri Seity!


----------



## Jessica28

I thought the third trimester started at 28 weeks?


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats on third tri seity!


----------



## Farida_2013

Wiggler - Great now I have to bake cupcakes LOL Fanx!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: They were super yummy :)

Everything is making me feel really ill and gross after I eat now, its so different to my past pregnancies, with my son I felt ill if I smelt food, but was OK to eat bland stuff, with my daughter if I saw food I most likely ate it :rofl: I really don't look forward to mealtimes now :(


----------



## ayclobes

Jessica28 said:


> I thought the third trimester started at 28 weeks?

 
Everywhere i've seen, it starts at 27wks.


----------



## Seity

ayclobes said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I thought the third trimester started at 28 weeks?
> 
> 
> Everywhere i've seen, it starts at 27wks.Click to expand...

I've seen both, but mostly 27 weeks and since my last one came at 38 weeks. I figure I might as well go with 27 weeks as 3rd.


----------



## MileyMamma

I thought it was 27 weeks too so that's when I'm going over :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think it is 27weeks. Evening ladies. I am off my food too (apart from junk food).


----------



## Newt4

Wow happy third trimester. Time is a flying.


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone! Oh how I wish my children would give me a lie in :(


----------



## gflady

Happy 3rd tri Seity!

Morning! I'm good, but tired. I think the baby is taking up my stomach space now because I'm hungry yet full so I don't feel like I can eat much. How things have changed from being ravenous all the time! 

Sorry embo. I think I'm going to miss my lie-ins too! I'm going to try to get DH to get up with baby on weekends so I can sleep in... :)


----------



## Lindylou

I love even just the extra hour at weekends. Seeing mw Monday morning. No idea what checks she will be doing. Got a serious pregnancy bump appearing. Some people say because it's neat I'm having a boy and then others say I look wide do it's a boy!! They say the same things but for opposite reasons ..... Unless I am a wide load with a huge bump!!


----------



## gflady

Good luck for monday Lindy. In one day someone said I barely looked pregnant, then another person said my bump looks much bigger. I now just ignore what everyone says about my bump :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

People tell me I've put the weight on at my bum, so therefore I'm having a boy. I tell them I always had a big arse! :p


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha - same here mrswaffer.


----------



## rem_82

wiggler - i cant eat much either, whatever i cook i dont want it when its done. Feel quite sick with it. chocolate cake is ok though!!!!

I have low blood pressure and ameamia so maybe thats the stars, but will mention next week about it. 

Feeling really emotional and moody and snappy and well like crap really!!! My son been up since 4am and woke me up 5 times through the night too. I will strangle him if he doesnt have a nap soon....not really, but u know!!! I miss my OH, he only went last night but hate he not here. So scared something gonna happen while he away. Dont really know anyone up here to look after DS if something did and he is 6 hours away!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Massive hugs hun, I hope you and your son catch up on some sleep later, my little darlings kept me up half the night too :dohh:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:hugs: 

My little girl has a chest and throat infection and the antibiotics she is on are giving her awful tummy ache, so we have had really bad nights :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: to alll them with poorly babas and not sleeping

i managed to sleep till 10.45 this morn and treated myself to a breaky of scrambled egg, bacon and beans on toast with a nice cupa tea , shame i have to do housework now:dohh: could just curl up and sleep again:haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> :hugs: to alll them with poorly babas and not sleeping
> 
> i managed to sleep till 10.45 this morn and treated myself to a breaky of scrambled egg, bacon and beans on toast with a nice cupa tea , shame i have to do housework now:dohh: could just curl up and sleep again:haha:

Yum, I want your breakfast!


----------



## Lindylou

I've just had porridge and ryvita with cheese and jam. Strange combo but lovely. Could eat more today though!


----------



## Jembug

Morning. I'm very envious of the lie ins! 
I've done the food shop and now the husband us on his way home from golf to watch the football- I stupidly said I'd take the girls out to the park. Think he can be cooking the roast dinner tonight! 

Does anyone still check there underwear? I just can't relax, even though I don't expect to see anything. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Morning. I'm very envious of the lie ins!
> I've done the food shop and now the husband us on his way home from golf to watch the football- I stupidly said I'd take the girls out to the park. Think he can be cooking the roast dinner tonight!
> 
> Does anyone still check there underwear? I just can't relax, even though I don't expect to see anything. X

ive started doing so again as been alot more erm wet down there but seems to be just creamy cm:shrug:


----------



## yellow11

constantly checking. have done the whole pregnancy, increased cm freaks me out. it feels like af sometimes


----------



## MileyMamma

Feel like Mary poppins today! Got a lie in until half ten when DD woke up I did the housework, cleaned out the fishtank, popped to the shops, took DD to the park and baked a chocolate sponge pudding, now making mac and cheese while we watch a film, I do love Sundays :)
Don't check so much now unless its after sexy time since our little scare a few weeks back.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just spoken to my friend whoi posted about shes back home and both are going to counceling its a bit two sided wasnt just him,she said she woke this morning to the xmas tree up and a early xmas pressy of a new phone so hes trying to make an effort, cant wait till june so can see her distance sucks:haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> just spoken to my friend whoi posted about shes back home and both are going to counceling its a bit two sided wasnt just him,she said she woke this morning to the xmas tree up and a early xmas pressy of a new phone so hes trying to make an effort, cant wait till june so can see her distance sucks:haha:

At least he's trying, in my opinion she shouldn't if gone back but on the other side of things I have been with an abusive partner and know how hard it is to keep away, June should fly round once baby is here :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> just spoken to my friend whoi posted about shes back home and both are going to counceling its a bit two sided wasnt just him,she said she woke this morning to the xmas tree up and a early xmas pressy of a new phone so hes trying to make an effort, cant wait till june so can see her distance sucks:haha:
> 
> At least he's trying, in my opinion she shouldn't if gone back but on the other side of things I have been with an abusive partner and know how hard it is to keep away, June should fly round once baby is here :)Click to expand...

shes trying to get the kids passports sorted out just incase so she can go to her mumin scotland IF it happens again but for now it seems to of gone back to normal,kids are happy both babbled to me randomly down the phone lol hopefully it will all get better for them from now on


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi everyone, Hope your all ok. I got a new phone yesterday and have no idea how to use it LOL. Today we have just been to town but I am really tired now xx


----------



## Lindylou

Why do weekends go so fast :( xxxx


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> just spoken to my friend whoi posted about shes back home and both are going to counceling its a bit two sided wasnt just him,she said she woke this morning to the xmas tree up and a early xmas pressy of a new phone so hes trying to make an effort, cant wait till june so can see her distance sucks:haha:
> 
> At least he's trying, in my opinion she shouldn't if gone back but on the other side of things I have been with an abusive partner and know how hard it is to keep away, June should fly round once baby is here :)Click to expand...
> 
> shes trying to get the kids passports sorted out just incase so she can go to her mumin scotland IF it happens again but for now it seems to of gone back to normal,kids are happy both babbled to me randomly down the phone lol hopefully it will all get better for them from now onClick to expand...

Sounds like a good plan with the passports, hopefully it won't happen again, kids are tough little things :)


----------



## tntrying22

OH man am I beat. I had my shower yesterday and it was great and threw a close friend one today :) My mom almost got me crying though with her gift though. I hadn't considered getting a come home outfit and she had one made for me from her wedding dress. Isn't it beautiful!!

I just love it.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Friedman Shower 006.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## fides

gorgeous! looks like a super cute baptismal garment, too, if you're baptizing LO.

super thoughtful of your mom - quite an heirloom.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> OH man am I beat. I had my shower yesterday and it was great and threw a close friend one today :) My mom almost got me crying though with her gift though. I hadn't considered getting a come home outfit and she had one made for me from her wedding dress. Isn't it beautiful!!
> 
> I just love it.

Aweee, it is gorgeous! What a thoughtful fabulous idea.
Happy 26 wks, we have hit the double digits! :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

woohoo for double figures :dance: :headspin:


----------



## tntrying22

fides said:


> gorgeous! looks like a super cute baptismal garment, too, if you're baptizing LO.
> 
> super thoughtful of your mom - quite an heirloom.

Yes! I thought of that also :) I think I am going to put it in a shadow box after that for display


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Awwww thats outfit is so cute!
27 weeks today for meee


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 27 weeks! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Newt4

I hate being at the end of the month lol. I wanna be 27 weeks too lol


----------



## Lindylou

Trying- that was such a beautiful idea from your mum. X


----------



## Jembug

Thats so lovely tnt! Very thoughtful of your mum!
I'm at my midwife waiting and my mum didn't even want to come in with me! She is waiting in the car! (she is running me around until I get my car one the week :)
I felt a bit hurt she didn't want to come in.

Anyways, so can't wait to hear the little minx again, and I'm desperate for some more gaviscon to rid the heartburn, not that it does anything.

What's everyone else doing today?
X


----------



## Lindylou

I'm waiting for my midwife to arrive! Can't wait to hear hb either. :) good luck jembug


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone - 28 weeks yesterday for me!

Next midwife appointment is in just over a week, it feels like so long since my last one. The hospital that I am going to do the 28-30 week appointment at almost 30 weeks.But then I think that the appointments go to every 2 weeks so the time should really start to fly in.

How is everyone today?
OH and I had a heart to heart yesterday - up until now, I have done EVERYTHING in the house (except emptying the bins). I look after him all week and his son at the weekends. It really is like having 2 kids in the house already, so I sat him down last night and told him that I cannot continue to do everything for him in the next few weeks and especially after the baby is born. I dont think that he even realised that I was doing so much - It was just taken for granted that his clothes were clean when he needed them and his meals were all on the table. Hopefully now he will start to pull his weight a bit more in the house, although I wont be holding my breath on it!


----------



## yellow11

hope the chat worked hun.
i gotta say im the one taking my hubby for granted atm.
since 1st tri ms he has been doing everything. i do still cook and help.with cleaning when i can.


----------



## Lindylou

Just finished with mw. All going well :) HEard hb- about 130bpm. Lovely and clear :) next appt is 4 weeks and will be 32 weeks.... WOW!!!! Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Best step mom, I had to have that chat a few weeks ago too! It's hard because we both work full-time, but I am making a baby at the end of the day, and can't do everything. He's been helping out with the weekly housework routine since our talk, and that has really helped. :)


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> Best step mom, I had to have that chat a few weeks ago too! It's hard because we both work full-time, but I am making a baby at the end of the day, and can't do everything. He's been helping out with the weekly housework routine since our talk, and that has really helped. :)

We are the same with both working full time, although OH has a more stressful job than mine - he is a bank manager whereas I have a cosy office job with very little stress so I think that I give him a bit of leeway because of that.

Hopefully the chat has helped and he will even just start to help me a little bit. I was in such a state yesterday about it all and when I started crying, he just said 'is it your hormones making you like this' in a really jokey way.....why does everything get blamed on hormones - can I not just be genuinely upset about something?!? 

Anyway, on a brighter note, my mum is coming down tonight and she always helps me with my ironing, so at least I am getting help from somewhere!


----------



## Lindylou

My dh is being really good. He does do a lot BUT he is so messy and he doesn't see the mess. I know it sounds petty but picking up piles of receipts from the stairs, dirty underwear after his bath, dressing gowns left on the floor, dirty plates left next to the dish washer. It drives me mad!!!!!!!! If I didn't have to pick up after him I would have more energy to keep on top of other housework.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Gah! I hate that 'is it the hormones?' question! No! I'm legitimately upset, actually. It's as bad as when men say, "Are you on the blob or something?!" Growl.


----------



## Lindylou

Hormones are mens bloody get outs for when they make us mad!! And it makes me even more angry. What is their bloody excuse for acting the way they do? Men aaaaggghhhh


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( aw you ok hun? xx


----------



## Best step mum

I am feeling absolutely shattered today and I dont know why - I have been sleeping quite well, all be it broken sleep but I am struggling to keep my eyes open today! Is anyone else feeling like this at the minute? I knew that tiredness would start to creep in in 3rd Tri, but I wasnt expecting it at 28 weeks!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ you are 3rd tri x


----------



## Best step mum

I just meant that I wasnt expecting it to hit me like a brick wall this early in 3rd tri....it just seems to have appeared so suddenly again! 

I swear if I blink for too long, I would have a nap!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tiredness is back here too struggling to keep my eyes open:shrug:
i somehow managed to fall over today when out right out side the job center :dohh:


----------



## Jembug

Hope the men sort themselves out! I quite often moan to shaun to help out more and it otter falls on deaf ears!

Thanks Lindy, glad your midwife went well.
My babys heartbeat was 155, so fast. Got to get my bloods done and I'm choosing to have the whopping cough. Have to keep my iron up for the midwife led unit.

Also popped into work this morning and asked to bring my leave forward... My boss didn't look impressed! Ha
So I've no more nights from December just two NVQ days as I'm on holiday. So my maternity starts 24th December :)
Also I'm measuring 29 weeks instead of 28! Never ever measured ahead before! X


----------



## embo216

Best step Mum I'm exactly the same today, I slept pretty well last night but I can barely keep my eyes open today :(


----------



## Wiggler

I'm feeling a lot more tired recently, I'm still waiting on the second tri energy burst, I don't want to be MORE sleepy! :brat: :haha:

Baby seems to be seeing how to make the most uncomfortable I can be, yesterday I was getting rib kicks and today I had a head or bum sticking out of my side :rofl: I can see that she is going to be just like Bethany and take her sweet time getting into a nice position :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Just did my housework with DH's help. :) For some reason, in the middle of dusting, my body decided to make me cry! :wacko: I just got really emotional for no apparent reason. Boo! Ah well - at least I got sympathy from DH!


----------



## gflady

I'm feeling really emotional today. Think it's because I'm tired and now that I have the week off work all the stress I've been under at work is catching up with me. Don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Take it easy and snuggle up in the warm. :) Have a lovely bubble bath with a good book.

I've got a week's annual leave in two weeks, and I can't wait! Hehe!


----------



## tntrying22

Hi ladies! Yes feeling really tired as the day goes on - I have energy and feel good in the morning and then it's like I just need another quarter to go on LOL. I finally slept pretty good last night - think the festivities wiped me out.

My pubic bone has been really sore lately and my back has too - putting on pants is super painful. 

DH has been good around the house - he helps with day to day keep up and then our usual agreement is that I do all the weekly type things but I can really only give like an hour or so to it and then I have to sit down. It's frustrating really - I miss being able to run errands all day and get everything done!:dohh:


----------



## fides

also in the tired camp again - had a little more energy for about a month, but now i feel zapped all the time again...


----------



## bbear690

im feeling the same, totally zapped!!

Had my iron results back and they are 9.1 so been put on iron tablets, hoping they make me feel a little better x


----------



## rem_82

I am exhausted, feel like i did at 36 weeks last time...why is that!!! Also cant get comfortable anywhere at all. 

Question, why does all food land on your bump??? Look like such a tramp. But on the upside, just devoured a whole mini tub of carte dor cherry. Was yummy!!!

Looking forward to OH coming home tomorrow night.


----------



## Newt4

Yeah my bump is totally starting to get uncomfortable. Some times it just feels so hard and heavy. She's also kicking like a little ninja and they are starting to hurt.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My bumo hurts when sitting down as my ribs dig in! I think I have a short torso!

My heartburn is back, and tiredness! Still on the whole enjoying this pregnancy though :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

horrible night sleep again woke every hour and then waswokenby road works, not good as have a busy day today, have my doc this afternoon and my first ctg monitering and then 6 this even the hosp tour il be waddling my way round as my joints are playing up big time


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies!

I have done the school run but I may go back to bed :/ its so grey out zzzzzzz

How are you all?


----------



## gflady

Morning!

I think I have sleep insomnia. Not sleeping well at all and for no good reason. Haven't got any aches or pains at the mo though. Feeling pretty comfortable (famous last words). Oh, I do have acid reflux and my bowels are slowing down but I don't mind- was prone to this before pregnancy anyways!

DH is out all day until about 10pm. House to myself! Have a hygenist appointment this morning because I have pregnancy gingivitus :( hate the hygenist.


----------



## gflady

One more week til 3rd tri!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I am the same with sleep. I downloaded a sleep hypnosis app and I think it helped!

Happy 26weeks x


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep? What is this sleep you guys are talking about :rofl:


----------



## gflady

Think my body's defo preparing me for when the baby arrives. Plus, I've got more anxious. I used to be quite laid back but now I seem to be worrying over every little thing! I keep worrying that the baby's too small after my last MW appointment. I hope he's still growing. x


----------



## gflady

Oh, and more thing. Have your tastebuds changed? Nothing tastes as good as it used to now that I'm pregnant. Weird.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 26 wks gf.


----------



## embo216

Happy 26 weeks GF! We had our 4D scan today but after lots of coaxing we couldnt get a good view so going to have go back another time :( 

Kings appointent tomorrow again :)


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck Embo, will be thinking of you and preying little man is perfect.
I was on a night shift last night and managed to sleep all day today :)
I remember suffering with not being able to sleep, it's funny what the body does.

7 more nights shift to go! Just can't wait. My husband said he was pleased that I'm finally taking it easy- he never says anything like that/ think that's his way of apriciating me.

Happy 26 weeks ladies xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow embo :)


----------



## Best step mum

Hi ladies,

I hope that every one is well. We are having a drama at the minute - one of my mums housecats got out yesterday afternoon - she slipped past dad when he was coming in the front door and they are out frantically looking for her. I am hoping that she comes home in her own time but I have a niggling feeling in the back of my head that they wont see her again :nope:

On a brighter note, Im a bit less tired today - I was only up once during the night and I slept pretty well for the rest of the time. Our dog now has a habit of getting me out of bed if I dont get up to pee by a certain time - maybe I get restless or something and that is his cue to get up and waken me.

What is everyones thoughts on pets in the bedroom with baby? - I am hopefully only going to have little one in our room for the first 8 weeks or so (in a moses basket), but at the minute, one of my cats sleeps in his bed on the radiator in our room and the dog has his bed on the floor - I dont want to put the animals out of the room completely, but at the same time I dont want to put the baby in any danger. I dont think that the cats would climb into the moses basket because they are lazy and the dog is too big for anything like that (he is a 5.5stone labrador) I was hoping that it would be possible to train the cats not to go near the moses basket? What do you all think?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just back from my docs apt took ages little madame wouldnt co-operate was hiding from the ctg thingys lol eventualy found her hiding in my pelvis area still! shes measuring small 26 weeks but he said hes not worried at the moment, i got a sneak peak at her in 3d was amazing saw everything chubby cheeks little nose and fingers but the pic he printed didnt turnout very well so he threw it away as she looked more like a ghost:haha:, much better doctors but disgusted to know that the other doc has kept me on metformin where as today he told me to stop as esepcialy now it can cause heart problems etc in baby.next aptis on the 4th december 3rd tri screening , ctg,bloods and 3d scan properly:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Best - :hugs: I hope your mums cat comes back. As for the pet thing, I would probably make them sleep elsewhere, a new baby coming in is a stressful time for them, the whole household routine changes and I can't imagine the sound of a baby crying is very nice for them, and I wouldn't want them marking their territory on the baby's stuff.

Whisper - Glad the appointment went well :)

I've been looking at cots today and I have to decide soon so I can let my mum know what one to get. I need to talk to her again to find out what the budget is :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Wiggler said:


> Best - :hugs: I hope your mums cat comes back. As for the pet thing, I would probably make them sleep elsewhere, a new baby coming in is a stressful time for them, the whole household routine changes and I can't imagine the sound of a baby crying is very nice for them, and I wouldn't want them marking their territory on the baby's stuff.
> 
> Whisper - Glad the appointment went well :)
> 
> I've been looking at cots today and I have to decide soon so I can let my mum know what one to get. I need to talk to her again to find out what the budget is :haha:

Thanks Wiggler,

I am going to keep the door of the nursery closed all the time so that the cats cant get in near any of the baby's stuff. It is just so hard to know what to do about them sleeping although I have a funny feeling that the cats might take themselves off into another room anyway because they wont want to be too close to baby.

We have our cot etc ordered from mamas and papas, since we ordered it thought they have brought out a new set for £350 for the wardrobe, dresser and cot all you need extra is the mattress.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone elses lil one measuring small? shes only 894 grams roughly 1lb 9 oz , i need to TRY eat morebut just do not feel hungry and when i do i get fullup so easy


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> anyone elses lil one measuring small? shes only 894 grams roughly 1lb 9 oz , i need to TRY eat morebut just do not feel hungry and when i do i get fullup so easy

Mine's measuring small whisper. When my MW measured me the baby was measuring 22 weeks. He should have been measuring 25 weeks. It's hard not to worry but try not to as essentially your little one's size is out of your control. And they can still be healthy and small. This is what I'm trying to remind myself as I worry about it sometimes. xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses lil one measuring small? shes only 894 grams roughly 1lb 9 oz , i need to TRY eat morebut just do not feel hungry and when i do i get fullup so easy
> 
> Mine's measuring small whisper. When my MW measured me the baby was measuring 22 weeks. He should have been measuring 25 weeks. It's hard not to worry but try not to as essentially your little one's size is out of your control. And they can still be healthy and small. This is what I'm trying to remind myself as I worry about it sometimes. xxxClick to expand...

I am a lil worried incase she comes early like I did and isnt big enough like I was, hubby says I need to eat more but I get full after a tiny portion


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think you can get nets for the cot to stop the cats jumping in xx


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses lil one measuring small? shes only 894 grams roughly 1lb 9 oz , i need to TRY eat morebut just do not feel hungry and when i do i get fullup so easy
> 
> Mine's measuring small whisper. When my MW measured me the baby was measuring 22 weeks. He should have been measuring 25 weeks. It's hard not to worry but try not to as essentially your little one's size is out of your control. And they can still be healthy and small. This is what I'm trying to remind myself as I worry about it sometimes. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am a lil worried incase she comes early like I did and isnt big enough like I was, hubby says I need to eat more but I get full after a tiny portionClick to expand...

I was born at 28 weeks (weighed about 2lbs) and turned out fine :) I wouldn't worry about your food intake. Eat what you can, that's all you can do. xxxx


----------



## embo216

My little was measuring 2lb 8 today at his scan but I do have whoppers :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses lil one measuring small? shes only 894 grams roughly 1lb 9 oz , i need to TRY eat morebut just do not feel hungry and when i do i get fullup so easy
> 
> Mine's measuring small whisper. When my MW measured me the baby was measuring 22 weeks. He should have been measuring 25 weeks. It's hard not to worry but try not to as essentially your little one's size is out of your control. And they can still be healthy and small. This is what I'm trying to remind myself as I worry about it sometimes. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am a lil worried incase she comes early like I did and isnt big enough like I was, hubby says I need to eat more but I get full after a tiny portionClick to expand...
> 
> I was born at 28 weeks (weighed about 2lbs) and turned out fine :) I wouldn't worry about your food intake. Eat what you can, that's all you can do. xxxxClick to expand...

I was 33 weeks n 3lbs 18 but was a twin so prob why was so smallshe was bang on dates from.15 weeks ish n niw laging behind


----------



## rem_82

Best - Going through experience, the cats will probably stay well away and u might find them under the couch or somewhere well away from screaming!!! They will get used to baby though. When we were training them to not climb on worktops, we used to squirt them with little water pistols, they soon learn. Maybe a back up if they are immune to baby from the start!!!

When i was last measured, I was a week behind, but my next appointment is next week, as she been away, so i guess i will find out then. She doesnt feel small though. Feel like im right in the last couple of weeks of pregnancy. Really struggling to get about without getting a stitch or something.

Gflady - All food tastes different now, especially lately.


----------



## Jembug

I was just about to say I was also born at 28 weeks and weighed 2lb 2oz, so if that's two of us I think the weight if your baby is pretty normal. I never over eat really and my babies still come out average size.

As for animals, we had a cat when our first was here and she did keep going in the babies cot but only when the baby wasn't there. I had/have one of this mats that go on under the matters and alarms if the baby stops breathing. So I'd be down stairs with my baby and all of a sudden her monitor would make the breathing sound.... The cat was making itself all comfy! Lol.
The car ended up spraying on our sofa, have no idea why or of it was connected to the baby? So we gave her to my dad :)

I feel sad I've nothing to buy third time round! All I need are new Muslins, fresh teats and bibs. I have a couple of new baby gros but I've got sooooo many perfect ones and ones that never got worn in the loft.....


----------



## Jembug

Oh and I've not noticed anything different in the taste of food, all taste fab to me!


----------



## Newt4

All my cats stayed well away from the baby. They do like to sleep in the rocking chair (even now) but as soon as Anna enters the room they leave. 

Anna measured small all through out pregnancy and is a super healthy 2 year old. I wouldn't worry you might be measuring small this appointment but then next measure larger.


----------



## MileyMamma

Whisper my baby is measuring small too we have growth scan on the 30th, are you having a growth scan?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> Whisper my baby is measuring small too we have growth scan on the 30th, are you having a growth scan?

imnot sure i think hes leaving it for now as have the 3rd tri scan on the 4th as the lastscan she wasbang on dates:shrug:


----------



## ayclobes

My ob measures my belly each time i go in, but shes never mentioned what i'm measuring..and each one of my scan's he's been right on for dates


----------



## tntrying22

I think we must be measuring normally - she hasn't said anything about any scans.

I am sure all you who are smaller though are just fine :hugs: Maybe try eating more protein snacks in between meals if you are getting full? I love cottage cheese and greek yogurt for protein and calcium punches!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My bumps measure big but my babies are small :shrug:

My cats were scared of Ivy when she was tiny but now one of them tolerates her but the other one is actually in love with her i.e. lets Ivy brush her teeth sick:), drag her around the room, 'cuddle' her by laying on her.

Neither of my cats have ever gone for Ivy either, and neither of them were used to kids before :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> anyone elses lil one measuring small? shes only 894 grams roughly 1lb 9 oz , i need to TRY eat morebut just do not feel hungry and when i do i get fullup so easy
> 
> Mine's measuring small whisper. When my MW measured me the baby was measuring 22 weeks. He should have been measuring 25 weeks. It's hard not to worry but try not to as essentially your little one's size is out of your control. And they can still be healthy and small. This is what I'm trying to remind myself as I worry about it sometimes. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am a lil worried incase she comes early like I did and isnt big enough like I was, hubby says I need to eat more but I get full after a tiny portionClick to expand...
> 
> I was born at 28 weeks (weighed about 2lbs) and turned out fine :) I wouldn't worry about your food intake. Eat what you can, that's all you can do. xxxxClick to expand...

I was 33 weeks n 3lbs 18 but was a twin so prob why was so smallshe was bang on dates from.15 weeks ish n niw laging behind


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorry my phone posted that twice stupid thing


----------



## Jessica28

I am 27 weeks, but the past few days I haven't been feeling a lot of movement. Is this normal? I did see a doc. today (old school) and he said he could feel the baby and heart the hb but I couldn't... hoping it is a growth spurt.


----------



## tntrying22

I think I would just worry kitty might find baby a good nap partner and get too close to lo's face. 

We only have dogs and I am a little nervous about how the dachshund in particular will do. He's not fond of strangers nor stranger children and is a barker. I've already tried to prep myself in case we have to rehome him but I will still be sad - he's a cuddle bug when he's not barking at random cars/people walking by etc....the other two I am not concerned about except trying to steal toys or food from his hands at toddler age!


----------



## babydreams85

We have a cat and 2 tiny Yorkies inside. Not too worried about the cat, as she is scared of everything, so I think she will probably just avoid baby as much as possible. One of my Yorkies loves kids and will do great, the other (my tiniest who is only 3.5 lbs) HATES children...so that should be interesting lol. She is my "baby" and I think she will be super jealous, but thankfully she's only 3.5 lbs so she can't really do anything. Will just be a lot of work training her to get used to our little man. 

My uterus was measuring ahead every appointment until recently, now I'm measuring exactly right. Baby measured ahead on every ultrasound, but the last real one we had was at 19 weeks, so I don't know how he's measuring now...but I assume all is fine. May do a 4D in about 4 weeks if we can afford it!

Jessica, my little one has lazy days too. There are some days when he barely moves and others where he doesn't stop. However, mother's instinct is always best so if you're worried I would call and talk to a nurse about it. I'm sure everything is fine though, they do go through growth spurts and movement changes depending on how they are positioned, etc.


----------



## Lindylou

My baby doesn't move much at all then at time like now (1am) it has a mad 5 mins. They are probably saving all their energy for when they arrive :)


----------



## Best step mum

AmeliePoulain said:


> My bumps measure big but my babies are small :shrug:
> 
> My cats were scared of Ivy when she was tiny but now one of them tolerates her but the other one is actually in love with her i.e. lets Ivy brush her teeth sick:), drag her around the room, 'cuddle' her by laying on her.
> 
> Neither of my cats have ever gone for Ivy either, and neither of them were used to kids before :thumbup:

My cats and dog have been used to my step son so hopefully there wont be a problem there and a friend had his son over at our house (a 2 year old) - one of my cats just sat on the stairs and watched what the toddler was doing but the other lay down infront of him and got strokes - both cats have nice temperaments so hopefully they will be ok.

I am going to send a blanket and a hat home to the animals which baby has worn so they get to know the smell straight away, my mum is also going to take them for me while I am in hospital so that OH doesnt have to be home at certain times to feed them etc as I kow that wont be possible :wacko:. 

It is just so hard, my animals have been my babies until now - my dog is 6 and i have had him since he was 10 weeks and the 2 cats have been with me from they were about 6 months and they are 6 and 7 now. I just dont want them feeling like I dont love them anymore :nope:


----------



## ayclobes

Preston randomly moves..like yesterday he was so active. Yesterday was the first time i've felt him kick so hard, my belly moved. Then when I laid down to go to bed last night, i felt him for a good 10-15min before i fell asleep.


----------



## babydreams85

Best step mum said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> My bumps measure big but my babies are small :shrug:
> 
> My cats were scared of Ivy when she was tiny but now one of them tolerates her but the other one is actually in love with her i.e. lets Ivy brush her teeth sick:), drag her around the room, 'cuddle' her by laying on her.
> 
> Neither of my cats have ever gone for Ivy either, and neither of them were used to kids before :thumbup:
> 
> My cats and dog have been used to my step son so hopefully there wont be a problem there and a friend had his son over at our house (a 2 year old) - one of my cats just sat on the stairs and watched what the toddler was doing but the other lay down infront of him and got strokes - both cats have nice temperaments so hopefully they will be ok.
> 
> I am going to send a blanket and a hat home to the animals which baby has worn so they get to know the smell straight away, my mum is also going to take them for me while I am in hospital so that OH doesnt have to be home at certain times to feed them etc as I kow that wont be possible :wacko:.
> 
> It is just so hard, my animals have been my babies until now - my dog is 6 and i have had him since he was 10 weeks and the 2 cats have been with me from they were about 6 months and they are 6 and 7 now. I just dont want them feeling like I dont love them anymore :nope:Click to expand...

I 100% understand and feel the same way about my animals. Had my cat since she was 12 weeks (she is 7.5 yrs now), one of my Yorkies since she was 8 weeks (she's 6 yrs), and the other Yorkie was born in my house--I delivered her myself 4.5 years ago (my mom's Yorkie had a litter of puppies). They are my "kids" and were the first babies, so it will be a difficult transition. Lots of people do it though, so I'm sure all will be fine even though it will take a little effort on my part! :winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone got over active thyroid?


----------



## ayclobes

I think i've posted about the situation with our great nephew..and how we're trying to adopt him. He'll be 1 on 1/31. I have an update to my thread..here's the link!https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...rogacy/983585-update-relative-adoption-3.html


----------



## Lindylou

Ayclobes- I don't know the story but good luck with adoption. It's a lovely thing you are doing. I adore my nephews and would chop my right arm off for them. Good luck zx


----------



## tntrying22

Nixilix said:


> Anyone got over active thyroid?

I am underactive  On synthroid for it


----------



## tntrying22

ayclobes said:


> I think i've posted about the situation with our great nephew..and how we're trying to adopt him. He'll be 1 on 1/31. I have an update to my thread..here's the link!https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...rogacy/983585-update-relative-adoption-3.html

Good for you! Hope things continue in your favor!:thumbup:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Anyone fail their one hour glucose test but then pass the 3 hour one? I'm so hummed cuz they said the one hour was reading 142 which is a little high. Now I have to do the 3 hour one. I felt so icky after the first one and was really hoping I wouldn't have to deal with it again. :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Anyone else having a massive ordeal trying to come up with a name?! We don't agree on anything :nope:


----------



## staybeautiful

smileyfaces said:


> Anyone else having a massive ordeal trying to come up with a name?! We don't agree on anything :nope:

As far as OH is concerned our name is sorted - Ruaridh. I'm having a bit of a personal crisis about it though because I'm worried that people aren't going to be able to spell it or are going to get his name wrong if we go with it. OH pronounces it as Rory, which I like, and I like the spelling of Ruaridh but I'm totally freaking out thinking that if we spell it the way we like then his name isn't actually "rory", iykwim? But I can't think of any other boy names I like :nope:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I agree with what you are saying... not to offend but I had no clue how to say the name until you said it was Rory. I really like that name though.


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone,

I have had a really uncomfortable night, baby feels like it has got a lot heavier in the past few days and I was feeling movement really high up during the night and first thing this morning. I also have a pressure feeling on my pubic bone this morning, Im wondering if that is baby turning for the first time to head down? I think that it has been transverse up until now!


----------



## staybeautiful

SweetPea0903 said:


> I agree with what you are saying... not to offend but I had no clue how to say the name until you said it was Rory. I really like that name though.

None taken:thumbup: the spelling is Scottish and if it's spelt that way it's normally pronounced like "roo-ry".


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with what you are saying... not to offend but I had no clue how to say the name until you said it was Rory. I really like that name though.
> 
> None taken:thumbup: the spelling is Scottish and if it's spelt that way it's normally pronounced like "roo-ry".Click to expand...

my mums godson is spelt like that too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so tired bloomin neighbours abouve us seem to think 11 pm+ is the perfect time to be loud and play music :dohh: last night was 1 am:growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am 27 weeks today :D I think we have a name and a few others on back up. If OH changes his mind then his life wont be worth living...sigh...


----------



## gflady

Congrats midnight! 3rd trimester! I'm looking fwd to 3rd trimester and being that much closer to meeting LO :)

Sorry about your neighbours, whisper.

I think we've decided on a name too. Have a back up option also. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

feels weird to think 3rd tri. Does not feel like it really x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

congrats on third tri weare in the home stretch:happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its flying by now. I wonder what order all the babies will be born in. I best not be last LOL


----------



## tntrying22

Haha I think we've unofficially decided too, although I find myself throwing a few new ones in the mix to make sure I still like it. It kind of rose to the top out of the others. I had a dream last night and it was his name in the dream LOL.

Hahaha if my baby is anything like my husband it will come out the day before my due date because he won't want to be late and will be afraid he'll miss something. DH is former military haha :)


----------



## future hopes

hello my loveys hope u r all doing well:thumbup:

i am so sorry i havent been on for ages but there has been so very much goin on. my mums still very unwell in hospital, my grandparents r also not doing so well and my dad looks like hes about to have a melt down with all the stress he is under with my mum and now me:nope:

my iron levels r very low and drs r concerned, they have put me on high dose iron pills but if they bloke me up to much or there is no improvment by next thursday, i will need to be admited into hospital for a blood transfusion:wacko:
as u can imagine with mye being so anemic i have been feeling awfull:nope: also my pelvis back and legs r killing me so looks like the SPD has really kicked in:nope:

on a brighter note i had my scan yesterday and all went well baby is still a she and she had these really chubby little cheeks and was kicking her little legs and arms, she had her legs right over her head at first lol:haha: then she moved and it was like she was sat on them so all u cud c was this bum and these little feet sticking out lol. she was measuring 26 weeks so thats dead on and shes following the middle line, but was told at this stage u cant tell how big baby will b because they all have growth spurts at different times, said id no more wen im about 34 weeks:thumbup:
my belly is still measuring just over a weeks behinde and id rather go by that than scan because the midwifes got jjs and harry weights dead on by feeling and measuring but the scans were out with both so i dont really trust the scans. it was so lush seeing baby again. my next scan is at 30+1 so thats on the 12th dec ill b seeing the consultant then to so lets c wat that appointment brings:thumbup:

wow my post is long i hope i havent bored u all just so much to say where i havent been on for ages. hoping u r all doing good:thumbup: cant believe ill b joining the 3rd trimester on tuesday so exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

tntrying22 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> I think i've posted about the situation with our great nephew..and how we're trying to adopt him. He'll be 1 on 1/31. I have an update to my thread..here's the link!https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...rogacy/983585-update-relative-adoption-3.html
> 
> Good for you! Hope things continue in your favor!:thumbup:Click to expand...

 
Thank you! I kinda figured he would be with us come christmas time. Now, I just need to get my house baby/toddler ready! he took his first step yesterday!


----------



## ayclobes

Lindylou said:


> Ayclobes- I don't know the story but good luck with adoption. It's a lovely thing you are doing. I adore my nephews and would chop my right arm off for them. Good luck zx

The link i put in my post, has most of the story..its a long one though. Basically, our neice got him taken from her b/c she is not fit to parent him. She has FAS(fetal alcohol syndrome)--our state is terminating her rights. The dad to our nephew is very unfit to parent him also, if you can tell...we were the only family to step forward and be the possible permanent placement for him.


----------



## future hopes

ayclobes said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Ayclobes- I don't know the story but good luck with adoption. It's a lovely thing you are doing. I adore my nephews and would chop my right arm off for them. Good luck zx
> 
> The link i put in my post, has most of the story..its a long one though. Basically, our neice got him taken from her b/c she is not fit to parent him. She has FAS(fetal alcohol syndrome)--our state is terminating her rights. The dad to our nephew is very unfit to parent him also, if you can tell...we were the only family to step forward and be the possible permanent placement for him.Click to expand...

awww hunny i hope he ends up with u i know u wud be great parents to him and he deservs to have a happy life which u can give him. god bless u sweetheart:hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks Future!


----------



## Jembug

Any news on Embo? Will comment more later... Dinner time, just caught up and remembered she had her scan yesterday??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Any news on Embo? Will comment more later... Dinner time, just caught up and remembered she had her scan yesterday??

sawapost from her on fb 
"So looks like little dude didn't get away from his Parvo scot free and has Fetal Ventriculomegaly, having a MRI and see where we stand after that" hope she doesnt mind me posting that


----------



## future hopes

oh i didnt know embo had her scan i wonder how she got on?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so hoping for sleep tonight, tried somany times to nap topday but little lady thinks mummy sleeps so thats my cue to kick the hell out of her:dohh:


----------



## embo216

Hiya everyone I am around just crazy here at the mo and I hardly get time to post :( As Whisper said hes developed Ventriculomegaly as a result of his anaemia and not getting enough oxygen when developing. Don't really know how severe or whats the course of action till we have the MRI at 31 weeks. 

Ventriculomegaly is basically where one of his ventricles going into his brain is bigger than it should be. Hes bang on average in his weight and measurements though and estimated him at 2lb 10 yesterday. 

We tried to have a 4D at babybond but he wouldn't show us his face so have to go back Tuesday for a rescan :D


----------



## future hopes

awwwww wisper sounds like u got a little gymnast in there. awwww no wat u mean about the sleeping thing there is nothing worse than not bein able to sleep :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Hiya everyone I am around just crazy here at the mo and I hardly get time to post :( As Whisper said hes developed Ventriculomegaly as a result of his anaemia and not getting enough oxygen when developing. Don't really know how severe or whats the course of action till we have the MRI at 31 weeks.
> 
> Ventriculomegaly is basically where one of his ventricles going into his brain is bigger than it should be. Hes bang on average in his weight and measurements though and estimated him at 2lb 10 yesterday.
> 
> We tried to have a 4D at babybond but he wouldn't show us his face so have to go back Tuesday for a rescan :D

awwww bless him hunny awww i really hope the mri goes well b thinking of u thats not to far away :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> awwwww wisper sounds like u got a little gymnast in there. awwww no wat u mean about the sleeping thing there is nothing worse than not bein able to sleep :wacko:

she seems to be laying accross the way from what i can feel as if i lay on my side the matress get a good kicking if i lay on my front i get kicks and punches up the way, getting a bit worried now that shes small and not seeming to be very high up could mean shes in a smalller horn of my uterus what can cause pretwerm labour if she runs out of room, really must ask the doc on the 4th, also bringing up the c section talk as my hips and back dont seem to be getting better with pregnancy infact 10 times worse, have my reuma doc on weds too so willbring it up with him also, cant get fully diagnosed atm as not allowed xrays but its looks like it couldbe osteoarthritis:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

thinking of you em. Its so much waiting around for you but sure all will be ok xx


----------



## Seity

Praying for your little man Embo. I can only imagine how worried you must be.
Whisper - have you ever taken, or considered taking, Glucosamine and Chondroiton? I took both for a long time before ttc, stopped because there are no studies done on the supplements while pregnant, and they really helped me. When I was almost 30, it had gotten to the point I couldn't even stand up from a squat without using my arms to push myself up (it was my knees giving me trouble). After taking the supplements for a month, I could feel the difference and by 2 months was pain free. I continued to take them religiously until I decided to ttc and even after stopping them ~4 years ago, I haven't had the pain return.


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone, hope you are all well.

Embo - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope little dude is more co operative on Tuesday.

As for sleep..... Hmmm what's that!?! I'm not onto my 5th rough night. Suffering with SPD and the dreaded headaches are back. My only saving grace is that I've been signed off work so at least if I have a crap sleep I can nap during the day. 

Have been given some better painkillers by Dr and now awaiting physio appointment for the SPD.

26 weeks tomorrow, woo! Can't wait to join you ladies who are in the 3rd tri! :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

ayclobes said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Ayclobes- I don't know the story but good luck with adoption. It's a lovely thing you are doing. I adore my nephews and would chop my right arm off for them. Good luck zx
> 
> The link i put in my post, has most of the story..its a long one though. Basically, our neice got him taken from her b/c she is not fit to parent him. She has FAS(fetal alcohol syndrome)--our state is terminating her rights. The dad to our nephew is very unfit to parent him also, if you can tell...we were the only family to step forward and be the possible permanent placement for him.Click to expand...

It is lovely what you are doing. Your poor little nephew deserves a loving home and family and he sounds like he has landed on his feet and no doubt he is going to bring so much joy to your lives. Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thinking of you Embo :hugs:

Beck - I hope your physio appointment comes through soon, SPD is truly vile! :hugs:

Got to see the MW in the morning, I have a list of questions as long as my arm, some can wait til closer to my due date though. I think she will probably send off my referral or my GTT and I am almost certain my bloods will come back with low iron too :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thinking of you embo have my fxd for you and your lil man.


----------



## Lindylou

Embo hope it all goes well. Thinking of you and your LO. Zxxx

Cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going! All the focus is on Christmas but then it's not long till bday!! I know this probably sounds daft but I am happy while the baby is safe inside me. When it arrives I cannot wait to meet the baby but don't want to do things wrong ( which I know I will). I just worry sometimes how I will cope with everything because, like everybody else, I want to be a good mum.


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: ladies! Can I join in? Been looking for a Feb-babies thread.

Pls add me to the list for *Feb 23rd* and Team :yellow:


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya! :hi: x x x


----------



## nesSAH

*Wiggler*!! Hehehe.... nice to see ya here! How are you doing these days?


----------



## Fruitymeli

nesSAH said:


> :hi: ladies! Can I join in? Been looking for a Feb-babies thread.
> 
> Pls add me to the list for *Feb 23rd* and Team :yellow:


Hi and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

3rd tri tomoz :flower:
Going fast now :)


----------



## fides

nesSAH said:


> :hi: ladies! Can I join in? Been looking for a Feb-babies thread.
> 
> Pls add me to the list for *Feb 23rd* and Team :yellow:

welcome! added - good for you for staying team :yellow:!!


----------



## fides

oh, and as for cats, we had a cat, and she didn't mess with LO when he was a newborn, but once he could scoot around, he would grab onto her fur and yank - she put up with it for a while, then got aggressive - baby wasn't hurt, but i wasn't going to let her stay around and take any chances. so, we are cat-less until kids are older.


----------



## tntrying22

Embo thinking good thoughts!

Future - hope your iron stabilizes soon and your family is ok. What a bad run of health luck for you all:hugs:

Welcome Nessah!


----------



## Wiggler

nesSAH said:


> *Wiggler*!! Hehehe.... nice to see ya here! How are you doing these days?

I'm good thanks hun, how are you?


----------



## rem_82

welcome nesSAH

Embo - still roting for your little one, hope the MRI goes well, I had one with DS. Its not much fun when u claustrophobic. On the good side, they can see loads with that machine, apparently they were happily oohing and awwing at mine!!!

Ayeclobes - I think its fantastic you are adopting your nephew. The new year will certainly be happy for u guys, as you will suddenly have a 2 child family!!! Hope it goes well.

As for the iron talk, I have been eating loads of savoy cabbage and curly kale and spinach with every meal!!! My bloods are onmon so hopefully my numbers are a lot higher!!!
Future - glad they sorting it out now.

Had my flu jab on wed, so far so good!!! touch wood!!!!


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Sending thoughts and well wishes to Embo and Future xxx

Is anyone else feeling really tired this week? I was expecting tiredness to creep back in once I get to 3rd tri but I'm feeling it already. Could sleep forever! And I'm not even that big yet.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

This child never seems to stop shes constantly is currnently beating the crap out my cervix:nope: managed longerthen 10mins sleep last night:happydance:


----------



## yellow11

I usually say it feels like the baby is having a party in my uterus but yesterday was so painful
I was sitting on sofa last night wincing and hubby asked if baby was having a party again and I said that it felt more like a riot!! 
It can get quite violent can't it?! Ouch


----------



## Best step mum

Lindylou said:


> Embo hope it all goes well. Thinking of you and your LO. Zxxx
> 
> Cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going! All the focus is on Christmas but then it's not long till bday!! I know this probably sounds daft but I am happy while the baby is safe inside me. When it arrives I cannot wait to meet the baby but don't want to do things wrong ( which I know I will). I just worry sometimes how I will cope with everything because, like everybody else, I want to be a good mum.

Morning everyone,

LindyLou, I feel exactly the same, Im also a little worried about how I am going to feel when I have to share the baby with everyone (selfish I know), but everyone always wants a cuddle with a newborn baby! 

I think that it will just be the same as everything else and that we will learn as we go (for us first timers), I have been told not to be afraid to ask for help, but most importantly, I was told that our instincts will kick in and we will know what to do with baby! 

I am going to start baby yoga as soon as I can (I think I can start when baby is 4 weeks) because it can really help to calm and soothe baby and it also increases confidence in holding and handling baby!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have the same anxieties, girls! I'll be a wreck when other people hold my little precious baby!!!


----------



## embo216

Core my little man is way up high, hes breech at the moment and Ive never had a breech baby this far gone and it feels really different! 

Also my OH said hes not sure if he likes the name we choose for the baby :( But even the kids call him by his name now and I love it so I really don't want to change it :nope:


----------



## Best step mum

embo216 said:


> Core my little man is way up high, hes breech at the moment and Ive never had a breech baby this far gone and it feels really different!
> 
> Also my OH said hes not sure if he likes the name we choose for the baby :( But even the kids call him by his name now and I love it so I really don't want to change it :nope:

What does it feel like when they are breech? I think that mine turned yesterday from transverse, although im not sure if the head was up or down!

I had a really strange feeling of pressure on my pubic bone yesterday and a feeling of needing to wee all the time and a lot of movement up high in my belly - today it feels like it has gone back to transverse again, most of the movement is down low again, although I suppose that could be arms moving as opposed to legs and feet!

I have my 29 week hospital appointment next wed so hopefully I will find out more then about position etc!


----------



## gflady

To be honest, I plan on winging it when the baby arrives. I have no idea what to expect but unusually for me I feel really chilled about it. Just feel so flipping tired right now!


----------



## staybeautiful

gflady said:


> To be honest, I plan on winging it when the baby arrives. I have no idea what to expect but unusually for me I feel really chilled about it. Just feel so flipping tired right now!

I have no idea what to expect either, but last night I had 2 incompetent-mum dreams, which totally bummed me out. In the first one, I hadn't realised I had the baby til OH arrived with him in a car seat, and whenever I tried to pick him up I couldn't do it properly so OH took him away from me :nope:. In the second one, we were at OH's family's house and whenever LO cried his 16yo sister would beat us to him and give him a bottle and I was totally freaking out because I was like "But he won't breastfeed if he has a bottle" and everyone kept trying to take him off me to look after him instead.

So this morning I'm totally freaking out about not wanting to share my baby with anyone else lol.

I only have 100 days to go now! Holy crap!


----------



## tntrying22

I don't think mine's head down yet either. I keep feeling kicks and arms on the sides and sometimes way down low still. I think we have until 32 weeks until they are stuck breech but I think they can still try to turn them. 

And they could just make a big swoop and do it - my friend says her little girl did while she was standing in line at the grocery and it nearly buckled her knees so Im hoping he doesn't do the same thing - my pelvic floor muscles are so weak I'd probably pee all over myself in the process lol :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i THINK shes either breach of transverse atm as dont feel much high up only low down will ask atthe next docs apt, mum says she seems to be taken after me as i was a very active baby, and wouldnt turn my bum:haha: just hope shesnot as bad as me with sleeping or i wont get a good night sleep for the next 6 years!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My baby is definitely head down at the moment, little feet at the top and side all the time. I havent felt her 'spin' for a week or so.

25+4 bump piccie below - I am so happy I am still in my pre pregnancy jeans. I was just chubby with my daughter at this stage!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/25weekbumpclothes.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump pic! You look amazing! x x x


----------



## Nixilix

my bump at 28 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nixilix said:


> my bump at 28 weeks :)

Awwww it is so cute and high!


----------



## Nixilix

Its lower than my 1st and smaller?!


----------



## future hopes

gosh i feel huge compared to u lot:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

this is my 26+1 bump pic really feeling huge:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

someone already made a coment on facebook that i look ready to drop already i was NOT amused at all:nope:


----------



## Jembug

Lovely lovely bumps ladies! But I feel huge!!
I was measuring a week ahead on Monday!

Embo I hope you have positive news at your next scan.

Future I hope things improve for you soon.

This is my third baby and ive no idea what way she is laying?
I feel the odd limb glide across the top of my tummy but I've no idea if it's a foot and arm? Although just now I had an electric shock feeling in my Minnie moo so I'm assuming that could be the babies head engaging????
My next midwife is Xmas eve, I look forward to that.
11 weeks to go, eeeeek. 

As for dreams I had a horrid one where I was just about to run over a beautiful little girl who was crossing a zebra crossing (I can even picture her clothes, long hair...)
Wish our brains would lay off these evil dreams.
Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

future hopes said:


> this is my 26+1 bump pic really feeling huge:wacko:
> View attachment 516093

I dont think it is huge, you are just teeny tiny!

It is all bump and just pokey outey. My bump pic was taken in the morning before any food, it bloats up in the day x


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny im 5ft 4 and a size 8, it does propper stick out but is still very soft and im measuring 25 weeks and im nearly 27weeks. i must say it was taken in the evening after i had a bath, mayb i shud take one in the morning and post it c if theres any difference:thumbup:

gosh i was so ofended wen someone made that coment i felt like saying wat u trying to say im gonna have a huge baby, but i bit my tongue and did the decent thing lol:wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> Lovely lovely bumps ladies! But I feel huge!!
> I was measuring a week ahead on Monday!
> 
> Embo I hope you have positive news at your next scan.
> 
> Future I hope things improve for you soon.
> 
> This is my third baby and ive no idea what way she is laying?
> I feel the odd limb glide across the top of my tummy but I've no idea if it's a foot and arm? Although just now I had an electric shock feeling in my Minnie moo so I'm assuming that could be the babies head engaging????
> My next midwife is Xmas eve, I look forward to that.
> 11 weeks to go, eeeeek.
> 
> As for dreams I had a horrid one where I was just about to run over a beautiful little girl who was crossing a zebra crossing (I can even picture her clothes, long hair...)
> Wish our brains would lay off these evil dreams.
> Xx

awwww thank u sweety xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Looking good!


----------



## fides

had our appt today - baby had been transverse and on the right side for the last few, but is now head down, LOA - midwife said it's a really good time for baby to go head-down and he's now in the perfect position, so we are hoping he just stays there! My last one stayed transverse too long and i had to get a chiro do adjustments to get him head-down.

hope everyone has a great weekend! my son's 1st bday party is tomorrow


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm pretty sure I have a transverse baby on the right side! He/She seems to love hanging out on my right side. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Mw said she thought my baby was transverse but said don't worry. Didn't realise it would start turning so soon!

Lovely bump pics ladies. I feel a strange shape to be honest. My bump seems to grow from under my boobs and gradually come out and all the others look so nice and neat!! Get what I'm given I suppose. Xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have no idea how baby is laying. I think she is still curled in a ball breech but none of mine were head down till at least 35weeks so not worried. DD did a huge flip at about 38weeks and it was weird! They were both back to back too! I gave birth back to back though. 
I have midwife next week so I will find out but expecting her to move about more yet anyway.

I had a awful dream last night too :S about terrorists in some kind of deserty place and a coach :S 


I have just got back from my flu jab.


----------



## mrsswaffer

...Have you seen the news about the coach load of kids in Egypt hun? No terrorists, but they got hit by a train on a level crossing! :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo that does not sound good at all :( no I have not seen it. OH is normally the news watcher, the kids wont let me watch it in the morning!

I usually have a dream that I take the baby ut without bottles or nappies. I also had one about OH forgetting to bring car seat to the hospital and then taking AGES to go home and get it!


----------



## tntrying22

I've had horrible dreams about my pets the last two times - In one my husband hit our sweet 9 year old boxer in the head with a baseball bat and then didn't care - I was screaming in my dream - it was so horrible I nearly started crying after I woke up - I told him and he was freaked out. 

The second one I was in a dark house and I was surrounded by water moccasin snakes and aligators and I was trying to walk through with out stepping on them and then all the sudden my boston terrier leapt at me and I caught he but thought she was an aligator for some reason so I threw her into the water and she was struggling to get out and away from them...I woke myself up from that one before they got her!:cry: 

They still freak me out thinking about them.

In other news, if you ladies don't mind I'd ask for good thoughts and prayers for my husband - not sure what's going on with him but he's had some weird health episodes and I am worried about him:cry:


----------



## embo216

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your dreams and your husband :( Are they running tests? 

Ive had some crazy dreams too, one was that I found out my OH had a secret girlfriend who'd he'd been TTC with for years!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I always dream that I have the baby and it turns out to be a kitten or a Guinea pig or something :wacko:


----------



## rem_82

Wow some crazy dreams going on. Some real scary ones too. Luckily im not remembering mine at the moment.

Bit of an overshare, but last night we actually dtd, and I was unde the impression it was supposed to rock bubsy to sleep. In reality, she decided it was tme to party and having a field day!!!

I think bubsy has definitely moved, but im not sure if she is head down or sideways. She seems to poke my right side with possibly her foot!!! But im getting all kinds of wobbly movements across the top of my belly button too. Cant wait to find out on monday!!!

tnt - hope all is well with your husband.:hugs:


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> I always dream that I have the baby and it turns out to be a kitten or a Guinea pig or something :wacko:

This did make me giggle out loud, what are our hormones doing to us!:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> :hugs: Sorry to hear about your dreams and your husband :( Are they running tests?
> 
> Ive had some crazy dreams too, one was that I found out my OH had a secret girlfriend who'd he'd been TTC with for years!

OMG I had the same ish dream about Ryan a while back, I woke up feeling like I wanted to slap him lol poor bloke did nothing wrong but I felt really angry at him all day!


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear about your dreams and your husband :( Are they running tests?
> 
> Ive had some crazy dreams too, one was that I found out my OH had a secret girlfriend who'd he'd been TTC with for years!
> 
> OMG I had the same ish dream about Ryan a while back, I woke up feeling like I wanted to slap him lol poor bloke did nothing wrong but I felt really angry at him all day!Click to expand...

:haha: Poor men!


----------



## Lindylou

TNT- thinking of you both. Xx

I get lots of tickley feeling sort of under my ribs. No idea where LO is!!


----------



## ayclobes

While we're on the topic of strange dreams, i had a super strange one last week. I dreamt dh was on a plane with 2 of his co-workers and he refused to tell me where he was going. I told him F-U and hung up on him. I woke up so mad at him, i said "im mad at you" he said "why".. i said "bcuz of this dream...." and explained it to him. He said "of course, you'd get mad at something YOU dreamt up.." lol


----------



## tntrying22

thanks ladies. they are - hopefully it turns out ok but I am just worried. We don't really know what's going on other than his blood pressure is high.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 3rd tri tn! Hope everything turns out OK with dh.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy 3rd tri and 27 weeks tnt


----------



## Lindylou

I've eaten out so much this weekend. Feel so fat!! But want to pig out infront of tv tonight- even though I'm not at all hungry! I'm off work tomorrow Yey!!
Work is awful at the moment. Hate the atmosphere so dreading Tuesday :(


----------



## Seity

Ah, it'd be nice to have another cat instead of another child. *sigh* 
GTT tomorrow morning. It'll be nice to get the all clear before I pig out on junk for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I'm sure I'll pass just like last time.
I had a blast yesterday taking my son out ice skating for the first time. He was so cute walking around in his helmet and skates. A bit like a little drunk because he'd start leaning to one side and then to the other. :haha: He did pretty good on the ice. We got a few good glides in where he kept most of his weight centered and I wasn't holding him up completely. I'm hoping to get him out a lot more this winter.


----------



## Nixilix

What an awful comment!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> What an awful comment!

Which comment?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Laying in bed as hubby is watching f1 and babba is having a good kick about, feet in my pelvis can feel it when my hands there and punching me just abouve the belly button 28 weeks tomo:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

swear the in laws had me on a 5mile walk today, in heels, off road :/ Kids just had showers now reading before they go to bed. They are much more independent now so a bit easier!

My washing machine broke though :(


----------



## embo216

oh bloody washing machines! Do you have a warranty or anything on it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It ran out in august lol :( I hate the damn thing anyway its broke so many times Il be glad to boot it outside. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

5 miles while preg AND in heels thsts impressive I fall just walking to the shop in flat shoes lol sorry about the wash machine 3 rd person I know whos has broke this week!


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> It ran out in august lol :( I hate the damn thing anyway its broke so many times Il be glad to boot it outside. xx

Oh how annoying! Hope you manage to get another one at a good price babe x


----------



## Newt4

Seity said:


> Ah, it'd be nice to have another cat instead of another child. *sigh*
> GTT tomorrow morning. It'll be nice to get the all clear before I pig out on junk for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I'm sure I'll pass just like last time.
> I had a blast yesterday taking my son out ice skating for the first time. He was so cute walking around in his helmet and skates. A bit like a little drunk because he'd start leaning to one side and then to the other. :haha: He did pretty good on the ice. We got a few good glides in where he kept most of his weight centered and I wasn't holding him up completely. I'm hoping to get him out a lot more this winter.

My daughter just started skated lessons 2 weeks ago. She standing on her own now and can take maybe one step. Its SO SO cute!

Good luck with your GTT


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Arghhh some of these movements lately really make me feel sick, dont know what she is doing in there!


----------



## Kitty_love

Hey Seity-good luck with your gtt tomorrow!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not big heels lol but I do wear small heeled boots nearly all the time as I am so short. My legs are SO short!!

xx


----------



## rem_82

tnt - my OH was diagnosed with hypertension (high blood pressure) early yhis year. he is on 5 different tablets daily and they always checking him. It seems to increase with stress, if that helps. I hope it all goes well and they sort it for him. 

Went on a mad nesting type session today. Had OH holding up sofas so i could hoover and collect missing toys etc. Room feels a lot better, but was only one room, still got tons to clean. 
Had a pretty rubbish weekend really. 

Midwife tomorrow, got bloods!!! Hope my iron is up!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck at MW. I have mine on Friday. First time since 16weeks. Feels like forever!


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> Arghhh some of these movements lately really make me feel sick, dont know what she is doing in there!

I wouldn't say that I feel sick with the movements, but I am feeling really uncomfortable with some of the movements. There seems to be a lot of rolling about going on and I can watch the movements under my skin!


----------



## tntrying22

rem_82 said:


> tnt - my OH was diagnosed with hypertension (high blood pressure) early yhis year. he is on 5 different tablets daily and they always checking him. It seems to increase with stress, if that helps. I hope it all goes well and they sort it for him.
> 
> Went on a mad nesting type session today. Had OH holding up sofas so i could hoover and collect missing toys etc. Room feels a lot better, but was only one room, still got tons to clean.
> Had a pretty rubbish weekend really.
> 
> Midwife tomorrow, got bloods!!! Hope my iron is up!!!

Thanks :) He has very high anxiety also which doesn't help I am sure. He had a couple of "blank out moments" this week - four on Friday. Almost like mini seizures or something. He doesn't remember, dropped and shattered a glass, and fell over twice. So bizzare - they don't last long (seconds) and he doesn't lose consciousness. He's been ok the last two days but a week passed with no incident between the one last friday and the 4 this friday. Maybe if they can get the bp and the anxiety under control that will help.

Happy 27 wks and third tri Blue eyes!


----------



## tntrying22

Dear God...I had to get a new bra and...

I am now a 38 E bra size. E!!!! And not even with milk:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ LOl aww xx

brrr its chilly today. Just done school run but really hungry now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Dear God...I had to get a new bra and...
> 
> I am now a 38 E bra size. E!!!! And not even with milk:wacko:

im struggling to find bras lol i had trouble b4 pregnancy but now i cant find any to fit!


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Dear God...I had to get a new bra and...
> 
> I am now a 38 E bra size. E!!!! And not even with milk:wacko:

Sorry to hear about your DH...hope he feels better soon! 

I have moved up to a 38E bra size as well. I stuffed them into my regular ones for months and they were KILLING me lol...so I finally just gave up and bought the bigger bras! :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Hope all you ladies are doing well. 

Got a growth scan in about 3 hours because at my appt Fri I was measuring 29 weeks (3 weeks ahead). The week before I was measuring right on, 25cm at 25 weeks...but grew 3 whole cm in a week!!! 

I am hoping he's just a bigger boy and had a growth spurt, but the doctor worried me because he mentioned it could be excess fluid...which of course I came home and googled. Wish I hadn't because there are lots of potential complications if fluid is the issue. :( So really nervous right now...praying everything is normal and there are no problems with my little man. He's kicking away right now after my glass of OJ...love him so much already and I just want him here safe and healthy!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck at your scan today baby dreams!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

what are you all up to today?


----------



## Best step mum

Hi everyone,
I only have 7 weeks and 1 day of work left.....I cant wait to finish. 

I had the 'I cant do everything in the house' chat with hubby last week and he has actually started to help me a lot more so my house is staying tidy and im only doing half the work for it.

29 week appointment on friday and whooping cough injection booked for 7th december - time is starting to goa bit quicker now than it had been!


----------



## Wiggler

No more appointments for me now until I am 34 weeks when I have my next physio and MW appointments :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

I've had fours sleep after a night shift and I'm back on tonight :(
Not sure how I will cope?

TNT, hope your husband is ok.

Baby dreams keeps us posted.

My bras are a bit tight but I still can't be bothered to go into town and buy more! Ha

My friend had her second baby last night at 9:30pm, water birth and was home by 1:30am!!!!!! I thought our hospital did a 6hour turn around! Looks like I will be out within seconds as it's my third!
X


----------



## rem_82

wow jembug, thats really quick. maybe they were overrun with women in labour!!!

Tnt - that sounds different to oh, but lets hope its nothing serious!!!

Well mw told me, bubsy is head down, bum in the middle and legs on my right. I figured it was her feet pushing out, and the low tickles must be her hands!!! I cant believe how fast time is flying. I have one more mw appoint in 4 weeks, then its down to fortnightly, which says the end is very near!!! Quite sh**ing myself now, as we still have to drive 300 miles to get the last of our furniture, incl baby stuff, and make our temp move, and get xmas out of the way!!! Right now, i cant imagine its going to happen!! Roll on new year so i can relax for the last month!!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## tntrying22

Babydreams hoping your appt is good!:flower:

Embo/Future how are things going?

Also, Rota hasn't been on in forever...I hope she's ok...

I got sleep bras and OMG - Im going to live in them. So much more comfortable! I also got a bra extender tab because I seemed to be in between 38 and 40 so that should let me adjust if needed. 

I know I can't believe this week is Thanksgiving already. Seems like just yesterday I was taking the test! But in terms of wine and raw cookie dough and ceaser salads I feel like I've been pregnant for eons!


----------



## embo216

Hi TnT I have my MRI booked for the 6th of December at 7.15pm, very strange time :lol:


----------



## ayclobes

I found the outfit i'll be wearing when we celebrate christmas with my mom's side of the family annnd when we celebrate with my dad's side of the family. Having 3 holiday celebrations every year really is no fun. Oh well. I'm trying to coordinate what i'll wear, what dh will wear and what lil man (T) will wear. I've ordered what T is wearing, just to find what dh will wear---he HATES button up shirts..but he will wear one for church lol.



https://oldnavy.gap.com/assets/common/clear.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ayclobes said:


> I found the outfit i'll be wearing when we celebrate christmas with my mom's side of the family annnd when we celebrate with my dad's side of the family. Having 3 holiday celebrations every year really is no fun. Oh well. I'm trying to coordinate what i'll wear, what dh will wear and what lil man (T) will wear. I've ordered what T is wearing, just to find what dh will wear---he HATES button up shirts..but he will wear one for church lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://oldnavy.gap.com/assets/common/clear.gif

we will be doing 2 christmas's a year too lol one early december with me and baby flying to my parents to get the english tradition we have (hubby doesnt enjoy big family gatherings and my aunt nan and grandad cousin etc will all be there hes ok with my mum dad sis and bro in law but not the BIG extended family) and then again on heiliger abend where we will do the german tradition


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow em that is late!! x


----------



## babydreams85

Embo, hope all goes well with your MRI! :hugs:

I think things went ok with my ultrasound. The tech is sending the measurements to my doctor and they will let me know, but the fluid level was 15 and I am reading that between 5 and 25 is normal. Baby measured 1 week ahead at 27+4 and he weighs 2 lbs, 3 oz. 

The best part is that she let us take a peek at him in 4d! :happydance: He was smiling and sticking his tongue out, looks a lot like his daddy except he has my nose. :cloud9: 

Here is my little Weston:baby::
 



Attached Files:







Weston (3) (800x617).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









Weston cute (2) (800x595).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









Weston open mouth (800x600).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









Weston tongue (2) (800x609).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Newt4

Hes adorable!


----------



## gflady

Yay, good news babydreams. 3rd tri tomorrow for me, woo woo! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

awww he is lovely xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe, luv the pics!


----------



## MileyMamma

babydreams85 said:


> Embo, hope all goes well with your MRI! :hugs:
> 
> I think things went ok with my ultrasound. The tech is sending the measurements to my doctor and they will let me know, but the fluid level was 15 and I am reading that between 5 and 25 is normal. Baby measured 1 week ahead at 27+4 and he weighs 2 lbs, 3 oz.
> 
> The best part is that she let us take a peek at him in 4d! :happydance: He was smiling and sticking his tongue out, looks a lot like his daddy except he has my nose. :cloud9:
> 
> Here is my little Weston:baby::

 Omg soooo cute! I'm In third tri! But lonely on third tri bored :( !!


----------



## tntrying22

Fingers crossed Babydreams - Im jealous you got to see your little one!! Haven't seen mine since 20 weeks and probably won't until he makes his debut!

Embo, so late! Well hopefully you won't have to wait long!


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely pics. 

Emb- that's a long wait- why so far off?

Christmas logistics with familys are a nightmare. My dh family are in Scotland but as my mum is on her own I don't want to leave her. Suggested all family at as, after much arguing and stressing ...... and his bloody family are going to US to visit his sister aaaaggghhh


----------



## Jembug

I was wandering how Rota was doing too, her last post was a bit stressed, hope she is ok?
baby dreams lovely photos, im jealous of the 3d scans, i would love one now.. where as with my other pregnancies I wasnt so bothered. 
Im in thirs tri too and cant relate to most of the posts yet, im sure it wont be long though!


----------



## Seity

I'll get the results of my GTT tomorrow. I suppose I should say I don't want the results tomorrow, because they'll only call if I didn't pass. So either I get a call with results or I won't hear anything, which means all was fine. So I'm really hoping to 'not' get the results tomorrow. :haha:
Fundal was measuring spot on for 28 weeks and baby was breech; however, he's still moving around so much it's not a big deal and there's still plenty of room for him.
I'm up 20lbs, which is not too bad. It could be more, but it's good enough.


----------



## ayclobes

WhisperOfHope said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> I found the outfit i'll be wearing when we celebrate christmas with my mom's side of the family annnd when we celebrate with my dad's side of the family. Having 3 holiday celebrations every year really is no fun. Oh well. I'm trying to coordinate what i'll wear, what dh will wear and what lil man (T) will wear. I've ordered what T is wearing, just to find what dh will wear---he HATES button up shirts..but he will wear one for church lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://oldnavy.gap.com/assets/common/clear.gif
> 
> we will be doing 2 christmas's a year too lol one early december with me and baby flying to my parents to get the english tradition we have (hubby doesnt enjoy big family gatherings and my aunt nan and grandad cousin etc will all be there hes ok with my mum dad sis and bro in law but not the BIG extended family) and then again on heiliger abend where we will do the german traditionClick to expand...

 
Well, we're doing christmas early this year--the weekend before because it makes zero sense for us to drive 1/5-2hours one way for one day. So, we're celebrating with my dad's side/family on 12/21, my mom's side/family 12/22 and going to church with my mom's side/family on 12/23. Plus, we'll have christmas with my in-laws on christmas day.

my outfit--my computer wouldnt let me post the picture!


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies! I think he's pretty cute too! lol

He is transverse btw, feet are on my left side and head on my right. Hopefully he changes position before he decides he's ready to come out, although he does have quite awhile to turn.


----------



## Jembug

I've just sneezed and wet myself a little!!!! Never ever done that! Can't change my underwear as I'm at work!
Goodluck with your results Seity.
Lovely photo Ayclobes.
We are at home Xmas, we decided that now our eldest is three we will be staying at home so she can play with her new presents.... We always go out to please others... Not now, Xmas is about family but also about our children's fun too.


----------



## babydreams85

Jembug said:


> I've just sneezed and wet myself a little!!!! Never ever done that! Can't change my underwear as I'm at work!
> Goodluck with your results Seity.
> Lovely photo Ayclobes.
> We are at home Xmas, we decided that now our eldest is three we will be staying at home so she can play with her new presents.... We always go out to please others... Not now, Xmas is about family but also about our children's fun too.

Have done that several times in the last few weeks. Lovely, isn't it? :haha:


----------



## Jembug

I'm up 15lb so far which I'm ok with, I'd put on moreby this point than I had with my others. Does anyone remember what they weighed at certain points in there other pregnancies?
Although I get on the scales I cant and won't control what I put in during pregnancy. I tend to put on just over 2 stone, don't fancy putting on more than
That- but then what ever will be will be.


----------



## babydreams85

I think I have gained about 16-17 lbs at this point. Doctors haven't commented on it so I suppose it's normal!


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> I've just sneezed and wet myself a little!!!! Never ever done that! Can't change my underwear as I'm at work!
> Goodluck with your results Seity.
> Lovely photo Ayclobes.
> We are at home Xmas, we decided that now our eldest is three we will be staying at home so she can play with her new presents.... We always go out to please others... Not now, Xmas is about family but also about our children's fun too.
> 
> Have done that several times in the last few weeks. Lovely, isn't it? :haha:Click to expand...

Ugh yes. Snissing....not pleasant. One of these days I'll be smart enough to keep pantyliners with me.


----------



## Wiggler

I have put on a whole 2.2lbs so far :haha: I was a bit shocked at that as I sit on my bum all day :haha:


----------



## rem_82

jembug - pantyliners!!! they're a saviour!!!!

Babydram - love the pics, he's adorable. Really want a 4d scan!!! No chance of that now!!

By the time i gave birth to DS i had gained 3.4lb roughly, this time i was about 5lb heavier at the beginning and have gained 2.6lb, so maybe im either on track, or i've got a bit more control, not sure. Baby doubles over this last tri, so maybe i'll be the size of a house.

As foe christmas, my family and FIL are coming here, which is why i'm stressing about the house being ready. But i refuse to drive 6 hours south one day and then back the next in my condition.


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> Emb- that's a long wait- why so far off?


They said to get the best outlay of his brain they have to wait till I'm 31 weeks pregnant as he'll be a better size by then, annoying I know but I guess we need definitive answers as to what's actually going on:flower: fingers crossed it'll be nothing and we can enjoy Christmas without it looming over all of us


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics.
> 
> Emb- that's a long wait- why so far off?
> 
> 
> They said to get the best outlay of his brain they have to wait till I'm 31 weeks pregnant as he'll be a better size by then, annoying I know but I guess we need definitive answers as to what's actually going on:flower: fingers crossed it'll be nothing and we can enjoy Christmas without it looming over all of usClick to expand...

fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we have the hospital tour tonight so hubbys making us an early dinner of gulash yummy

heres my 28 week bump
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks1day.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









281belly.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gflady

27 weeks today, woo woo! I'm counting this as 3rd tri. So far I've gained 13 pounds, is this too much? You ladies who have barely gained anything are worrying me. x


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 27 weeks :happydance:

13lbs sounds fine, try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have no idea on my gain and I never get weighed at apps anyway? They weighed me at the first but assume all is ok xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 3rd tri gf!

Fxd you receive nothing but good news embo. Am rooting for you and your
lil man.


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> 27 weeks today, woo woo! I'm counting this as 3rd tri. So far I've gained 13 pounds, is this too much? You ladies who have barely gained anything are worrying me. x

I have over 2 stone on at 29 weeks. The hospital have never said anything bad about my weight gain. It's all on my belly and my legs- everyone is different so don't worry. As long as baby is growing properly that is all that is important. U can always lose the weight again afterwards.


----------



## MileyMamma

gflady said:


> 27 weeks today, woo woo! I'm counting this as 3rd tri. So far I've gained 13 pounds, is this too much? You ladies who have barely gained anything are worrying me. x

You have put on the same as me and I'm 27 weeks too :)


----------



## ayclobes

Since i don't see my dr til the 3rd, i'm unsure as of how much i've gained so far. I know at my 26wk appt i had gained 10lbs


----------



## Jembug

Grady I've put on 3.5lb more than you and I'm 29+3 so don't worry.

2lb, that's all the baby weighs! Ha ha, your be lighter after birth at this rate- dream.com!
X


----------



## Jembug

Excuse the spellings, also forgot to say Lovely bump whisper, enjoy the tour.


----------



## Wiggler

I need to be lighter after baby is born, I'm fat with a bad pelvis so exercise is hard for me :haha: 

Got my gym ball today, it's really comfy to sit on :)


----------



## Lindylou

Girls in work were talkin about childbirth today... Scary!!! Is the pain really Off the scale unbearable? I don't know how I will cope :(


----------



## Wiggler

With my son the pain was bad, but he was back to back with his head in the wrong position so it hurt more, with Bethany it didn't hurt too bad at all, I only went to hospital because my mum nagged me to for hours and I wanted to shut her up lol, I thought I had hours and hours left, she was born an hour later.

If you get really stressed about it when it starts your body will tense and it will hurt more, looking into relaxation and breathing techniques can really help, also there are things you can do close to your due date to help baby get in a good position which will help the pain too. 

I am already reading stuff up, I NEED to avoid most painkillers in labour as if I don't feel when my pelvis hurts I could end up making it even worse.


----------



## Jembug

It does hurt there is no denying, but both mine were a slow build up and the end bit- pushing- hurts but by that point you know that your baby will be in your arms very soon.
I found that there is no point in screaming abd yelling it doesn't get you anywhere. Keep focusing and think if the amazing result after! Xx


----------



## rem_82

I went through my labour, 9hrs and 56mins with no real pain relief, except gas and air. It is painful, but u just deal with it somehow. Dont get me wrong, i wanted pain relief, but was too gready and too late. Should've just had pethadine. never mind u learn. Breathing def helps i think. Gont to you tube it to see if i can find any helpful videos.

GFlady, your weight gain is absolutely fine. Ive put on over 2 stone so far!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. They did freak me out before. One girl said she begged to die!!! I'm starting hypnobirthing next week so helpfully that will help me relax and focus etc xxx thank you xx


----------



## Newt4

I won't comment on the pain as I was induced. I did get to 5cm before drugs though. Once they gave me pitocin it was a whole new ball game. 
I wouldn't worry about the pain just except that it will be there.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Back from hosp so so dif to a british hospital was like a luxury posh private hosp:haha: they have star cloths above each birthing station


----------



## Lindylou

Do you mean cloths with images of stars? Xxxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have only gained about 5 or 6lbs but I have been on a strict GD diet since the very beginning, it makes gaining weight difficult.


----------



## gflady

I have to say, in a weird way I'm kind of looking forward to labour. It's like a woman's rite of passage, and i'm interested to know what my pain threshold is... I may regret saying this!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Do you mean cloths with images of stars? Xxxx

Nope actual lights looks really relaxing they have it abouve the beds and the birthing pool said they find they help calm the patients


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im dreading labour hope if I do natural the room with the pool is free


----------



## Wiggler

I'm dreading it too, I think I will feel a bit better once I know what is actually happening though. Got to ask my MW for a consultant referral :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I'm dreading it too, I think I will feel a bit better once I know what is actually happening though. Got to ask my MW for a consultant referral :nope:

Ive got to see what the reuma doc says tomoz and then speak with my frauenarzt and then tell them when fo my booking in apt at 35 weeks at the hosp


----------



## tntrying22

gflady said:


> I have to say, in a weird way I'm kind of looking forward to labour. It's like a woman's rite of passage, and i'm interested to know what my pain threshold is... I may regret saying this!

I rather like this :) I don't really know what to expect but the actual emergence and possiblity of tearing probably freaks me out the most.


----------



## MileyMamma

Sounds very nice whisper!


----------



## Wiggler

If it helps, you don't feel it when you tear :)


----------



## Kitty_love

Just finished baking a batch of pumpkin cookies for hubby...makes the house smell so good!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm looking forward to labour. It's a positive pain, and it means my baby's on its way! Amazing. :)


----------



## Wiggler

My friend had her baby today, 3.5 hour labour and ended up having him at home because the hospital told her not to come in yet as she wasn't in labour! Good thing the hospital sent paramedics out or her hubby would have played midwife!

I want a nice fast labour like that :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

I forgot to say earlier, with my weight gain I have also got really bad cellulite on my legs and bum! There more orange peel on my legs than in a fruit shop!:cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhh, I was checking out my cellulite last night. Loads on my thighs and bum. :(


----------



## fides

starting to get a bit rough here - the carpal tunnel is worse, and my joints are starting to be too stressed - doesn't help that my 1 year old is 19 lbs. :haha: i pulled my right shoulder somehow either during sleep or picking him up, so now it's hard to do a bunch of things, plus the back-ache and knees are about shot (so glad my son can crawl up the stairs). ppppphhhhhhhhhhhhht. really hope this baby doesn't come at 40+13... 40, or even 39 weeks would be fantastic... at least i'm no longer an eggplant. :)

hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I always check out thebump.com for my accurate frut/veg. The ticker is just pants! :haha:

Evidently, my baby is the size of a rutabaga today! Whatever that is. :p


----------



## rem_82

I tore with the last labour and the mw cut me a tiny bit too, but i found that i didnt even realise when she was sewing me up. Its more uncomfortable later, when u have to pee or bathe or something. Thats when the adrenalin kicks in.
I read that gravity is good for labour. I'm hoping to keep off the bed and keep moving. famous last words.


----------



## smileyfaces

Im so excited for labour! It is one of the most amazing experiences of your life!


----------



## embo216

Im excited for Labour again, I find it a bit of a buzz- painful but amazing! I'm not so keen on the recovery processs afterwards and the afterpains, I wasn't expecting them to be so bad with my 2nd but they were so I'm dreading them after a 3rd :wacko:


----------



## embo216

ooooh 29 weeks and Ive changed into a squash!!! Only 2 more fruits to go :shock:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 29 wks embo.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I thought the after pains were nasty, dreading them after #3.

Both my labours were under 2 hours but that's not idea as my body was in shock. I loved the pushing stage though! It does hurt but the adrenaline is amazing!!


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I thought the after pains were nasty, dreading them after #3.
> 
> Both my labours were under 2 hours but that's not idea as my body was in shock. I loved the pushing stage though! It does hurt but the adrenaline is amazing!!

Yea they hurt like a bitch don't they, I actually thought they were worse than some of my contractions! Eeek 2 hours, you best camp outside :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy 29 weeks embo:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats the only thing making me anxious, if I will get there in time LOL. xx

happy 29 weeks x


----------



## smileyfaces

I didnt get after pains! I just had a sore foo foo :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I didnt the first time. They were quite bad the 2nd time, dread the 3rd time LOL. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

on the hosp tour yesterday they said they prefer woman to bemore mobile then flat on back in bed so they have thingslikebirthing stools and the bed goes really high forleaning against


----------



## embo216

I didnt get any after my 1st but after my 2nd OMG


----------



## Wiggler

Mine wern't too bad after my second, just like period pains. I hope they aren't too bad this time.


----------



## gflady

Happy 29 weeks embo!

I hadn't thought about tearing. But I have thought about how painful it may be to use the loo afterwards...

On a side note, I am loving tuna and sandwich spread sandwiches at the mo. Seriously, amazing.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt tear either- nothing to warrant stitches or anything at least, I think they just said bruising but I cant remember. You dont really care to much at the time hehe. x

The first wee after always makes me giggle and they have jugs in the loos so you can pour it as you go. It helps!


----------



## embo216

I was cut with my 1st and had lots of stitches then I tore with Jack and only had a few. The peeing is hard lol but as Midnight says the warm water does really help, or save them for the bath :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I peed in the shower :haha: 

Drinking loads and loads of water after the birth helps too as it dilutes your pee and it won't sting so much :)


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> I peed in the shower :haha:
> 
> Drinking loads and loads of water after the birth helps too as it dilutes your pee and it won't sting so much :)

:haha: Me too!:blush:

Oh and if you can get some arnica tablets in which are fantastic for bruising down below :)


----------



## tntrying22

Morning ladies!

Is anyone worried about DH or OH fainting??? Mine does not do well despite his love of scary horror movies. He didn't even want to sit near my midsection when they did the wand with the ultrasound LOL!!! I don't know what he'll do for the actual birth!!


----------



## gflady

Yeah, my DH faints at the sight of blood or anything even mildly invasive! I think he's just going to have to stay up by my head! I'm hoping our antenatal classes may help him with it all... :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^ I didnt the first time. They were quite bad the 2nd time, dread the 3rd time LOL. x

Uh-oh :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Third trimester!!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Jembug

Happy 29 weeks Embo and third tri mrs!

Oh my, the after pains... I didn't have them with my first either so first timers you may be lucky? Defo dreading the 3rd baby after pains! Defo worse than contractions coz you have the baby in your arms so I felt they were for nothing!

I had a cut with my first and just a graze 2nd time.... Think they both Hurt tbh, especially having to wear a heavy pad...... Rubs-ouch!

As for husband...... My lovely man made an emergency exit due to feeling dizzy- so he missed the birth of Isla!!!! But then he missed her having CPR for 8 minutes so I'm glad he never saw that, I'm still haunted by that now. Poor him though didn't know if it was me in trouble or the baby as they wouldnt let him in the theatre whilst it was all happening!

I'm exciting about labour, had such a lovely second birth!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had my mum and sister with me THANKFULLY. They were amazing!


----------



## embo216

I had my mum and OH with me, they were great apart from OH touching all the bloody stuff that he's not supposed too and my mum eating cheese and onion crisps which made me physically sick :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh those crisps stink dont they lol. I am so hoping for a homebirth x


----------



## rem_82

My oh is squeamish, he doesnt even like my belly button sticking out, but at the birth I worried he would faint or be sick, but he didnt do either. He was actually great!!!! As far as I know, he didnt leave to even pee, although I could be wrong. 
I dont remember after pains, maybe I didnt have them??? A friend and I were talking about what we would do differently with this labour, and its quite interesting, how much your willing to do different 2nd time round!!!

Happy 29 weeks embo and happy 3rd tri mrs.
Played mozart to baby, she either liked it or hated it, cos she kept hitting me!!! :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Had my 29 week appointment today and baby is head down and in a really good position at the minute, although all that could change in the next few weeks. Midwife struggled to listen to the heartbeat because baby kept hitting the Doppler! I think that it is gonna be cheeky!!


----------



## Lindylou

It's good to hear all you 2nd/3rd timers saying you are looking forward to labour. 

It sounds scary tearing and I didn't realise you got pain afterwards!!! I expected to be tender and a stingy going the toilet but seriously give me a break!!! After all that pains afterwards!!!! Seriously??


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The after pains are cramping, they are a good sign that uterus is contracting back to normal and on the plus side you can have pain killers :) 

xx


----------



## fides

definitely hoping to not tear again - meant bed rest for a week since they didn't stitch it, so hoping that doesn't happen again. as for going to the bathroom afterward - yeah, ooowwwie!!! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Can someone remind me exactly what sleep feels like? So tired but bubba keeps waking me feels like shes doin summersaults in there really.uncomfy!


----------



## AmmCjm

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is fairing well. 

I have a random and possibly TMI question. Has anyone else been having an increase in discharge? I am not soaking through panty liners or anything but I just feel like it has increased A LOT! Its even kind of watery.... Again, sorry if this is TMI, its just my first pregnancy and I never know what is normal or what to expect. 

Thanks!
-A


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmmCjm said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is fairing well.
> 
> I have a random and possibly TMI question. Has anyone else been having an increase in discharge? I am not soaking through panty liners or anything but I just feel like it has increased A LOT! Its even kind of watery.... Again, sorry if this is TMI, its just my first pregnancy and I never know what is normal or what to expect.
> 
> Thanks!
> -A

Ive had to start wearing pantyliners as somedays lituraly feel like ove peed myself due to the amount of watery / craeamy discharge xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes to an increase in creamy discharge! Booooo! :(


----------



## patooti

Hello all!!! 
Can I join? I am just nearly 30 weeks with my first. Is anyone else really now starting to get uncomfortable. Last two days I am getting so much stretching it feels almost like one giant BH and I am having trouble getting comfy. I was feeling really good before now but starting to worry.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies xx 28 weeks for me today!!


----------



## Best step mum

patooti said:


> Hello all!!!
> Can I join? I am just nearly 30 weeks with my first. Is anyone else really now starting to get uncomfortable. Last two days I am getting so much stretching it feels almost like one giant BH and I am having trouble getting comfy. I was feeling really good before now but starting to worry.

Welcome! you are due the day before me, im February 3rd and I cant wait to meet little one.

I am having times where I am really uncomfortable and it is a chore to do anything, but then other times I dont feel like I am pregnant at all, (if that makes sense) apart from having a bump and I only realise that I have done too much when I feel really knackered and sick! I have also discovered my first stretch marks on my sides - there is only a few at the minute, im not sure that I was rubbing my stretch mark cream around far enough!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Morning ladies xx 28 weeks for me today!!

hapy 28 weeks hun :flower:


----------



## patooti

Best step mum said:


> patooti said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!!!
> Can I join? I am just nearly 30 weeks with my first. Is anyone else really now starting to get uncomfortable. Last two days I am getting so much stretching it feels almost like one giant BH and I am having trouble getting comfy. I was feeling really good before now but starting to worry.
> 
> Welcome! you are due the day before me, im February 3rd and I cant wait to meet little one.
> 
> I am having times where I am really uncomfortable and it is a chore to do anything, but then other times I dont feel like I am pregnant at all, (if that makes sense) apart from having a bump and I only realise that I have done too much when I feel really knackered and sick! I have also discovered my first stretch marks on my sides - there is only a few at the minute, im not sure that I was rubbing my stretch mark cream around far enough!Click to expand...

I am so excited too! It is weird how time is a mix of fast and slow. I am the same in feeling one day like I am not preg and like bump is tiny (until I look in mirror) and then today I felt like a whale. I feel like I should really start using some stretch mark cream as I haven't yet eek.


----------



## Best step mum

patooti said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patooti said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!!!
> Can I join? I am just nearly 30 weeks with my first. Is anyone else really now starting to get uncomfortable. Last two days I am getting so much stretching it feels almost like one giant BH and I am having trouble getting comfy. I was feeling really good before now but starting to worry.
> 
> Welcome! you are due the day before me, im February 3rd and I cant wait to meet little one.
> 
> I am having times where I am really uncomfortable and it is a chore to do anything, but then other times I dont feel like I am pregnant at all, (if that makes sense) apart from having a bump and I only realise that I have done too much when I feel really knackered and sick! I have also discovered my first stretch marks on my sides - there is only a few at the minute, im not sure that I was rubbing my stretch mark cream around far enough!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited too! It is weird how time is a mix of fast and slow. I am the same in feeling one day like I am not preg and like bump is tiny (until I look in mirror) and then today I felt like a whale. I feel like I should really start using some stretch mark cream as I haven't yet eek.Click to expand...

I have also been doing yoga for the past 8 weeks and I am finding that it is really helping with times when I get really uncomfortable. My DH laughs at me when he walks into the livingroom to find me on all fours on the floor with my back rounded up (like a cat would do) to try to stretch my spine and give baby more room to move. I only need to do it normally for a few minutes and it gives me some relief from the uncomfortable feeling.

I felt like time went slowly from 20 - 28 weeks but now it is flying by again, I made my next hospital appointment yesterday for 27th December, I cant believe that by that stage I will be almost 8 months. I ahve a funny feeling that things are going to creep up on me with christmas being right in the middle between now and baby being born!


----------



## Jembug

Hi Patooi, we are due the same day!!
Hope your all ok.

Tmi coming up- went for a wee this morning and wiped and had bright red blood on the tissue, wiped again to check it was from my mini moo and it defo was.
Had nothing on my knickers and nothing since..... But because of the blood I've been keeping an eye on movements and I think it's reduced? I've felt her but really not much and there not kicks? Not sure what to do? Don't want to look like a crazy mum call delivery? Any thoughts? X


----------



## staybeautiful

Jembug said:


> Hi Patooi, we are due the same day!!
> Hope your all ok.
> 
> Tmi coming up- went for a wee this morning and wiped and had bright red blood on the tissue, wiped again to check it was from my mini moo and it defo was.
> Had nothing on my knickers and nothing since..... But because of the blood I've been keeping an eye on movements and I think it's reduced? I've felt her but really not much and there not kicks? Not sure what to do? Don't want to look like a crazy mum call delivery? Any thoughts? X

Always better to ring up or go in to get checked and be told everything's fine than miss something. I'd be ringing up, just to see what they say :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I would go in to be checked hun. It's what they are there for x x x


----------



## gflady

Hope everything's ok jem. I would defo ring up. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would definitely get checked hun xx


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> Hi Patooi, we are due the same day!!
> Hope your all ok.
> 
> Tmi coming up- went for a wee this morning and wiped and had bright red blood on the tissue, wiped again to check it was from my mini moo and it defo was.
> Had nothing on my knickers and nothing since..... But because of the blood I've been keeping an eye on movements and I think it's reduced? I've felt her but really not much and there not kicks? Not sure what to do? Don't want to look like a crazy mum call delivery? Any thoughts? X

I would defo give them a call, it might be nothing but better to be safe than sorry, as the other girls have said - that is what they are there for. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Id give them a call to jem if its nothing then at least your mind will be at easexxx


----------



## future hopes

wud giv them a call hunny. was it like mukas with blood in cuz it mite of been the show?:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Would definitely call them Jembug...my OB said ANY bleeding in the 2nd or 3rd tri should be checked. Better to be safe! Hope all is ok!


----------



## Jembug

Thanks ladies, I called and they want me to come in... Just jumping in the shower and heading down, keep you posted xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Thanks ladies, I called and they want me to come in... Just jumping in the shower and heading down, keep you posted xx

Good luck hun hope all is ok xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Jembug said:


> Thanks ladies, I called and they want me to come in... Just jumping in the shower and heading down, keep you posted xx

Thinking of you. Hope all is well.


----------



## gflady

Good luck Jembug! xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun, thinking of you x x x


----------



## embo216

oh Jembug just catching up :( Glad they want to check you over- looking forward to hearing everything is ok :hugs: x


----------



## embo216

Welcome Patooti! Ive found being more uncomfortable recently too :(

I nearly bloody fainted in town today :( My iron is only at an 8 so really low


----------



## babydreams85

Keep us updated!! Hope all is well!


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck jembug :)


----------



## Best step mum

Good luck Jembug!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Jembug :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Good luck Jembug!!!

Finally 26 weeks today. I hate being the last. Makes everything seem slower lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> Good luck Jembug!!!
> 
> Finally 26 weeks today. I hate being the last. Makes everything seem slower lol.

Happy 26weeks hunxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 26 wks newt!


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck Hun.

I had reduced movements yesterday and severe headaches. Spoke with mw and she sent me to l&d to get checked over. All ok and baby been normal today!


----------



## Kitty_love

Hope everything is ok Jembug! Glad you are getting checked out. Thinking about you.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 26weeks xx

Em, hope you feel better soon. I have been feel a bit lightheaded and faint this week, also weak.

Any news Jembug?? Hope your ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hope everything ok jembug. Xxxx sending hugs xx


----------



## embo216

Have you had your iron tested Em?

Keep checking on Jembug :( Shes not been online again yet, anyone have her on FB? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont :(

Um, had blood test at 11weeks but nothing since, would they have let me know about iron levels then? x


----------



## embo216

You haven't had a blood test since 11 weeks? Im sure your supposed to have them at 28 weeks too, I know I did but my MW does them.x I would definitely asked to get your levels checked. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had bloods at 11weeks and thats it, I am having them again tomorrow though so I will ask x


----------



## embo216

aah yea they will check your iron at that bloodtest hun, I take floradix and its great- the NHS stuff they gave me bunged me up totally :(


----------



## Lindylou

I had to take floradix to prepare for ivf- it doesn't bung you up at all, not a great taste though! I had bloods done at 24 weeks because felt faint as mw said done at 28 weeks.


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, thanks for all your comments, you all fab:)
I got a trace of the babies heartbeat after 3 hours waiting, all was fine, thank goodness.
I had to leave though so I didn't get an internal.... I felt awful coz my husband was ment to have gone out and he was dealing with the girls tea and bedtime... So I left but I will defo go back if I have any more bleeding. Shaun was not happy I left and I know I've done the wrong thing but I've had no more blood and the heart trace was fine.

Anyway thanks for your support, will catch up tomoz as I've a poorly Demi tonight :(
Xx
Hope you all had a good evening


----------



## future hopes

Phew jembug gosh u had me worried. Im so glad all is ok:hugs:

So my iron is still low and was told today that i prob will b goin in for a blood infusion. Midwife is gonna chat with my consultant and i guess it will go from there ive just goy to wait a few days for a phone call telling me wats gonna happen:wacko:

Hope ure all ok lots of:hugs:

Oh happy 26 wks x:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Jembug- so glad it went well. Must say it is bad you had to wait so long and still not have a scan to reassure but hearing little hb must have been such a relief. Xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Glad everything is OK jembug!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh good. I just got on here and saw you were going to the dr Jembug - glad it's all ok.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Baby and I ate loads of good food today :)


----------



## Wiggler

Glad everything is OK Jembug :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Glad everything is ok Jembug :hugs:

Future you'll feel like a new woman after your transfusion, full of energy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just waiting to see midwife. Read back later xxx


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck at the midwife.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

glad all is ok jem:flower:

is it really friday already? these weeks just seem to be flying by lately:shrug: baby is really really active wakes me up each morning with one almighty kick that shakes my belly and matress:haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Pleased all is well jembug :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad all is ok Jem, its hard when you have a family at home too as you feel like you need to get back! Happy your trace was ok xx

Future- let us know what will be happening, sure you will feel much better x

I had midwife today. I am only measuring 24weeks at 28weeks :( They phoned the consultant and he said that although it sounds alarming- based on my height/build/weight etc its not as bad as it sounds atm. I measured 2/3weeks under with the other 2 but never over 3 so they have taken that into account. The consultant still wants to see me and I should get an app through in the next week.

My BP was low too 86/62 so prob explains the ill feeling.

HB was all ok and baby was moving about fine. They also swabbed me again for GBS xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Glad all is ok Jem, its hard when you have a family at home too as you feel like you need to get back! Happy your trace was ok xx
> 
> Future- let us know what will be happening, sure you will feel much better x
> 
> I had midwife today. I am only measuring 24weeks at 28weeks :( They phoned the consultant and he said that although it sounds alarming- based on my height/build/weight etc its not as bad as it sounds atm. I measured 2/3weeks under with the other 2 but never over 3 so they have taken that into account. The consultant still wants to see me and I should get an app through in the next week.
> 
> My BP was low too 86/62 so prob explains the ill feeling.
> 
> HB was all ok and baby was moving about fine. They also swabbed me again for GBS xx

im sure baby is fine hun my gyney told me they do not measure the belly anymore here as it can cause somuch panic and stress to the mum if the measurements are not to the book they say its really unreliable way too and the only way to really know is growth scans or to wait until baby is born xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you xx I think the baby is all scrunched up too! x


----------



## staybeautiful

Glad everything went ok Jembug :flower:

Does anyone else have days where their bump seems smaller? OH is concerned that I've been losing weight and we noticed that when I lie down in bed on my back, or sit in a reclined position my bump doesn't stick out as much as it did a few weeks ago. I've been feeling LO moving totally fine, and we can see him moving a lot too, but I am slightly concerned at the size of my bump - I don't have my next midwife appointment until the 6th December for my 28 week appointment.


----------



## mrsswaffer

People have been commenting at work that I have grown. :) I'm very proud of my lovely baby bump. Hehe! I have now gone up a size in my uniforms, because the 10 was busting at the seams!

Baby is moving all the time, and we have the midwife on Tuesday, where I guess I'll be measured! :D

I've got a lovely week off from work now. I don't plan on doing a lot. :dance:


----------



## Newt4

Midnight- my bump with my first one was alway tiny. At 39 weeks I measured 33. Im sure all is fine and they are just being precautionary. Anna was a healthy 6lb 2oz at birth.


----------



## gflady

Jembug, glad all is well.

Midnight, I've been measuring small too. Got my MW appt on tuesday so I'll see if baby's grown much since then. Try not to worry.

Mrs W have a lovely week off! I'm off for a week after tonight's night shift too. Can't wait. Only 6 weeks til mat leave, woo woo!


----------



## Best step mum

staybeautiful said:


> Glad everything went ok Jembug :flower:
> 
> Does anyone else have days where their bump seems smaller? OH is concerned that I've been losing weight and we noticed that when I lie down in bed on my back, or sit in a reclined position my bump doesn't stick out as much as it did a few weeks ago. I've been feeling LO moving totally fine, and we can see him moving a lot too, but I am slightly concerned at the size of my bump - I don't have my next midwife appointment until the 6th December for my 28 week appointment.

Im like that, My DH said to me a few days ago that I didnt look as big as I had a couple of weeks ago - I think that it is just the way that baby is lying that makes the bump look smaller. Mine moved from transverse to head down last week and I think that made my bump change shape and look smaller


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you all. When she measured me I was reclined but not flat. I went back this afternoon for a trace and the midwife got me to lay flat and she made it almost 25 not 24 so thats a bit better :) 

I just dont think I have big babies and I never carried much water at all with the other 2 either, I had 2 textbook labour and births and they both were healthy weights so fingers crossed I measure accordingly at next check xx


----------



## Lindylou

I felt a really big movement yesterday. Not really felt anything so strong. My whole belly seemed to move now bump really looks pointy and sticking out while before it looked flatter to me. Baby must've done some somersault!! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha its so weird when they flip!


----------



## Lindylou

Could feel the dip where my wait used to be but cannot feel it tonight! X


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone else still feeling really sicky a lot? I'm beginning to wish I could have all my nutrients pumped in via IV rather than eat and feel like this :sick:


----------



## Jembug

My baby was head down yesterday and nearly two weeks ago at 28 weeks I measured 29 and yesterday I was 29 and a half at nearly 30 weeks... If I'm to follow previous pregnancies it now I get smaller? But my bump is defo getter bigger, if that makes sence?
I feel sick with my heart burn, really struggling with it.

Mrs have a fab week off.
I've got three more night shifts to go... Then two NVQ days and then I'm off on mat leave!
Anyone else worrying about money and stuff?
So although I'm stopping at 32 weeks, I'm using holiday so I officially start mat leave at 35 weeks- just can't stand doing nights when I've got all those lovely night feeds to deal with, thought I'd get some sleep in while I can :)


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> My baby was head down yesterday and nearly two weeks ago at 28 weeks I measured 29 and yesterday I was 29 and a half at nearly 30 weeks... If I'm to follow previous pregnancies it now I get smaller? But my bump is defo getter bigger, if that makes sence?
> I feel sick with my heart burn, really struggling with it.
> 
> Mrs have a fab week off.
> I've got three more night shifts to go... Then two NVQ days and then I'm off on mat leave!
> Anyone else worrying about money and stuff?
> So although I'm stopping at 32 weeks, I'm using holiday so I officially start mat leave at 35 weeks- just can't stand doing nights when I've got all those lovely night feeds to deal with, thought I'd get some sleep in while I can :)

I'm concerned about money, I only get statutory maternity pay with just about covers my half of our food and mortgage. Plus we get no tax credits etc :-( I have taken out a personal loan to make things easier when I'm off, then ill worry about paying it back when I go back to work.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so worried about the money side of it with may leave. Tryin to sort cover out for myself. Think I can have 6minths off but would love 8-9 months. I'd love to stay at home but have to work!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

So tired but.our beep beep neighbours are having a party half 11 at night and so loud with bloody techno music blasting, police have been once already n they turned it down, yet the min they left they started again, invondiderate abnoxiouse chavs grrrrr


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ ughh thats awful :( we had neighbours like that in the past :( xx

Jem- My heartburn is horrendous and makes me feel like crying. I have gaviscon advance atm but its not working so going to GP monday as its costing a fortune x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tmi here but has anyone else got the constant feeling like need to poop yet nothing comes out i get it when she moves around and first thing in the morn , itsnot constipation as been going every day:blush::shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

I just feel fat!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I think my boobs have started leaking have wet patches on my top exactly where my nipples are!


----------



## embo216

:lol: That'll be them leaking! Mine have started really going for it :( Not looking forward to having to wear a bra and pads to sleep


----------



## Jembug

I've never had leaky boobs before my babies! Thank goodness.
I've had period pains since mid-day but not anything I can count or class as Braxton hicks or contractions. All a bit odd.
I'm chilling in a hot bath hoping they will go away.

Hope your all having a good weekend and if we are lucky we may win the lotto to east the maternity pay, ha x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> :lol: That'll be them leaking! Mine have started really going for it :( Not looking forward to having to wear a bra and pads to sleep

I normaly wear a brq but last night decided to take it off and havent had it on today, went to the loo came back and ben went ' your leaking' as a joke thinking water had splashed me but next to it wss a dry patch of it too lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> I've never had leaky boobs before my babies! Thank goodness.
> I've had period pains since mid-day but not anything I can count or class as Braxton hicks or contractions. All a bit odd.
> I'm chilling in a hot bath hoping they will go away.
> 
> Hope your all having a good weekend and if we are lucky we may win the lotto to east the maternity pay, ha x

a day of period pains on and off here today too so not fun think everythings just having another stretvh


----------



## embo216

:lol: I hate wearing a bra, I always take mine off as soon as I'm through the front door! Are you planning on giving BFing a go hun? x


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> I've never had leaky boobs before my babies! Thank goodness.
> I've had period pains since mid-day but not anything I can count or class as Braxton hicks or contractions. All a bit odd.
> I'm chilling in a hot bath hoping they will go away.
> 
> Hope your all having a good weekend and if we are lucky we may win the lotto to east the maternity pay, ha x

Hope they go away hun :hugs: x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> :lol: I hate wearing a bra, I always take mine off as soon as I'm through the front door! Are you planning on giving BFing a go hun? x

Im not keen on the idea but will give it a try they said on the hosp tour to do what we feel is best for us and they are not breast terrorists lol said if we decide isnt for us then they can help and give a tablet to hrlp stop milk


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh never heard of a tablet? Both times my milk came in on about day 3-4 and I was not Breast feeding they dried up within 2 days anyway. x


----------



## embo216

My doctor said the tablet they use gives horrific side effects so they don't use it over here anymore except for mothers who may have lost their little ones and obviously the milk is a hard reminder :(


----------



## Jembug

Never heard of a tablet either. Ha ha when my milk comes in my boobs look soooooo swollen and they hurt so bad.
I feel better now after a bath, even treated my legs to a shave, ha ha, not done it for ages and it was tough times!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Never heard of a tablet either. Ha ha when my milk comes in my boobs look soooooo swollen and they hurt so bad.
> I feel better now after a bath, even treated my legs to a shave, ha ha, not done it for ages and it was tough times!

I cant reach my legs anymore will be a yetti by the time shes born hubby did my lady area a fee weeks back and cut me so im staying hairy niw lmao


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant reach my legs to shave either. I have just left them lol


----------



## embo216

Mine get left for most of the winter :lol:


----------



## Jembug

So attractive we are!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I can barely put my socks on let alone shave my legs lol


----------



## Newt4

LOL I can still reach mine but laziness kicks in and plus its cold in Canada.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I need to keep heat in so leaving it haha


----------



## embo216

Em your right, free insulation!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lol thats one way to look at it!


----------



## gflady

Evening ladies! I'm on annual leave this week so I may take the opportunity to shave my legs... If DH is lucky :)

Felt really dizzy today after finishing my night shifts. Hate them.

Boobs haven't started leaking yet but I have been getting some pubic pain.

Anyone else watching X factor? Love it x


----------



## embo216

It must be terribly hard for the ladies who are still working especially the night shifts :(


----------



## Jembug

Not watching x factor after last week. I'm watching Robbie Williams interview with James Corden.
Gflady, thought you ha finished all your night shifts, I've got three to go! 
X


----------



## gflady

embo216 said:


> It must be terribly hard for the ladies who are still working especially the night shifts :(

Thanks embo, you're kind :) xxx


----------



## gflady

Jembug said:


> Not watching x factor after last week. I'm watching Robbie Williams interview with James Corden.
> Gflady, thought you ha finished all your night shifts, I've got three to go!
> X

I wish I had. My manager won't let me. Hoping only 4 nights left then just day shifts til mat leave. We'll see. 

Last week's X factor was ridic! X


----------



## embo216

Oh I know, I'm glad James got to stay though. Rylan has to go!


----------



## gflady

Yeah, James is amazing!


----------



## babydreams85

Just got home from the hospital...spent the night there. Went to L&D in horrible pain again and it turns out I have ANOTHER raging bladder infection. They hooked me up to the monitors as standard procedure for L&D and noticed 2 things...#1: Baby's heartrate took a big 30 second dip to only 60bpm, and #2: I am having contractions. 

So they kept me overnight to monitor both of us. Turns out baby is fine...did an ultrasound to be sure but he is just so incredibly active that doctor thinks he occasionally hits the umbilical cord, causing the HR dip. His HR was perfect all night long with no more dips. He was flipping like crazy on the US...he went from tranverse to vortex to breech and then back to transverse. The doctor was laughing at his antics. I also found out I actually have an anterior placenta. Did not even know. I have been feeling him move since 15 weeks--crazy!

AFM, had some pretty strong contractions on the monitor overnight...a few were registering 8-9 on a 10 scale. Because they are so irregular though, they are not particularly concerned at this point. Doctor feels they are being caused by my bladder infection, as my inflamed bladder is pushing and having spasms against the uterus...thus causing it to contract. So I am on a strong course of antibiotics and bedrest right now. Still in lots of pain tonight and having several contractions...ughh no fun. They are still irregular though so I guess I shouldn't worry unless they get that way.

Still hoping and praying with everything I have that this little boy will stay in safe and sound until at least 32 weeks! 36-37 would be best, but I think we will be lucky to get that far. :(


----------



## Kitty_love

Oh, babydreams, sorry to hear you had such a rough evening, but very glad to hear your LO is doing well! Rest up!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Babydreams..Glad you are home and your lil guy is OK.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hope you feel better soon babydreamsx
Ive woken with pain / discomfort in my lower tum / pelvis not sure if its just wind or constipation pain kinda goes away for a while if I let wind:-s been googling and doesnt sound like ccontractions or anything, haf a day of bloating and tummy ache yest so wondering if could just be that


----------



## rem_82

morning ladies, just spent the last half hour catching up!!!
Jem glad all is ok with u now.
babydream - hope the contractins stop, and all calms down for a bit!!! This time of year is stressful enough.

Talking of shaving etc, is anyone else struggling to get in and out of the bath?? I have to have showers now cos i tried to get in the other night and nearly strained myself. so awkward!!! Good job we have a pretty strong shower.

Baby is constantly flipping about this morning. That is also uncomfortable lately. Makes me suck in my breath. She seems to be quieter than before though, like she is resting more. Maybe she runing out of room.

Hope everyone has a better week this week.


----------



## smileyfaces

Finally reached third tri :happydance: :happydance: On the final stretch now!

Babydreams, I am sorry to hear all of that. Hope things get better with the antibiotics xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ruth, my little one has also been moving a bit less, since he/she had those mad 4-5 days of nonstop activity! Our babes must have had a growth spurt and tired themselves out! :cloud9: Mine is having a good old rummage and kick now though!


----------



## Lindylou

Baby- hope you are ok. 

I have not got leaky boobs- hope I avoid that one but they do look big and not liking the visible veins yuk!! Luckily my legs hair is growing so slowly so I'm not they yeti yet.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My boobs have been leaking, but not loads at all! Funny though! 

Here is my 28week bump

I keep dreaming about giving birth :S
 



Attached Files:







28weeksdd.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies hope we r all well:hugs:

ive been struck down by a rotton cold so been feeling pretty rough:wacko:
saw midwife on thursday and it looks like i will b goin in hospital to have a iron infusion, she just needs to get hold of my high risk consultant and then it will go from there, she said ill prob just get a phone call saying wen to go in but she also said my consultant mite want to c me first. so now just got to sit tight and wait. hope it gets sorted soon because this low iron thing is making me feel very ill:nope:


----------



## Lindylou

My mw is leaving on Tuesday :( So gutted. She was lovely. She has been texting and allocated me another but got on so well with her. Feel really emotional and a bit lost now, sure I will feel better when I meet new one in couple of weeks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I cant find a midwife! We do not need them until after the birth here but they all are booked up until the end of march arghhh


----------



## Lindylou

Who is doing all your ante natal checks whisper? X


----------



## Jembug

Glad your baby is doing ok whisper.
Lovely neat bump midnight.
Future, hope you get your iron transfusion, did I read you was at 8- or was that someone else?
Whisper that's strange? And everytime I see i see your name I fancy a chocolate wisper bar, mmmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Who is doing all your ante natal checks whisper? X

Over here its the frauenarzt that does it (gynecologist) then you have a midwife thatworks for the hosp when you go into hosp they do all the care until delivery then a doc takes over and delivers baby then we have to find a midwife for after birth oursrlfs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Glad your baby is doing ok whisper.
> Lovely neat bump midnight.
> Future, hope you get your iron transfusion, did I read you was at 8- or was that someone else?
> Whisper that's strange? And everytime I see i see your name I fancy a chocolate wisper bar, mmmmm

Lol ive been craving them soooooo much but cant get them here :-( my mum n dad are bringing me some when the come aftrr christmas lol


----------



## tntrying22

Lovely bump midnight so small compared to mine I think :)

Future and Baby - hoping you all feel better soon!

No leaky boobs yet...Im pretty much text book though so I should probably expect them this week lol.

I've been having braxton I think off and on - my lower abdomen just feels hard for a while off and on - not painful. Some more stretching pains too like round ligament pain. Baby still has kicks on the sides and down low so he's hanging out.

So winded these days. Put up all our christmas decor over the last two days and I'm beat! I can't imagine how it will be the last month!

Have my glucose test tomorrow - not looking forward to it :(

Happy 28 wks blue eyes!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 28 wks Tn.


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> Glad your baby is doing ok whisper.
> Lovely neat bump midnight.
> Future, hope you get your iron transfusion, did I read you was at 8- or was that someone else?
> Whisper that's strange? And everytime I see i see your name I fancy a chocolate wisper bar, mmmmm

Yeah it was 8 hunny but i think its gone down more now cuz feel so rubbish x:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Tmi here but has anyone else got the constant feeling like need to poop yet nothing comes out i get it when she moves around and first thing in the morn , itsnot constipation as been going every day:blush::shrug:

Hey Whisper How are you?

I can't believe you described this feeling, I have been having the same for the past few weeks now! I wake up feeling like I am ultra constipated, and that I really have to go.. I go to the bathroom only to just pee..... although I feel a little relief after that but it feels like I should be pooping :blush:

Everyone I ask seems to say it is stretching pains.. but I dunno!

AFM - I have been away for a while, helping my mother move from London to Germany, it has been tiring and hectic and very sad, London has been my home for 11 years and that is the longest I stayed anywhere hehe..

I can't believe we are 3rd Tri now WOW, soon we will be having our Beany's in our hands!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone!

I get the need to poop feeling too, my little lady likes to lay really really low so I think it's just that causing it x x x


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone! 

30 weeks yesterday..... In the home stretch now! Little one was going nuts last night- DH wanted to know what it was doing, I had the sky remote laid on my belly and it was almost falling off with all the movement. My response to DH wax how should I know what it's doing- I can see just as much as u can! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Best step mum said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 30 weeks yesterday..... In the home stretch now! Little one was going nuts last night- DH wanted to know what it was doing, I had the sky remote laid on my belly and it was almost falling off with all the movement. My response to DH wax how should I know what it's doing- I can see just as much as u can!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning!

Yay for 30 weeks :) 
I'm great baby loves to be awake at night to keep me up lol :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

How often does every one see the midwife now ?


----------



## Best step mum

Fruitymeli said:


> How often does every one see the midwife now ?

Im onto every 2 weeks or so now for midwife appointments now, they alternate between the hospital and the community midwife in my doctors surgery. 

I was at the hospital last wednesday, I have the Community Midwife next friday and then the next time that I am at the hospital is the day after boxing day, it seems like so long away but it is only 5 weeks!

I am so excited now about meeting the baby - only 10ish weeks to go!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Best step mum said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> How often does every one see the midwife now ?
> 
> Im onto every 2 weeks or so now for midwife appointments now, they alternate between the hospital and the community midwife in my doctors surgery.
> 
> I was at the hospital last wednesday, I have the Community Midwife next friday and then the next time that I am at the hospital is the day after boxing day, it seems like so long away but it is only 5 weeks!
> 
> I am so excited now about meeting the baby - only 10ish weeks to go!Click to expand...

I see again at 31 weeks 
I can't believe they times flying


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Finally 3rd tri today! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> Finally 3rd tri today! :happydance:

Happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

29 weeks today and I THINK I managed to sleep last night but still tired lol going to a candle party this evening with my sis in law


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've got two free tickets to see Viva Forever at the Picadilly Theatre tonight! :happydance: I'm taking my mum. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> I've got two free tickets to see Viva Forever at the Picadilly Theatre tonight! :happydance: I'm taking my mum. :)

that just made me start singing spice girls:haha: have a good evening :)x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

tntrying22 said:


> Lovely bump midnight so small compared to mine I think :)
> 
> Future and Baby - hoping you all feel better soon!
> 
> No leaky boobs yet...Im pretty much text book though so I should probably expect them this week lol.
> 
> I've been having braxton I think off and on - my lower abdomen just feels hard for a while off and on - not painful. Some more stretching pains too like round ligament pain. Baby still has kicks on the sides and down low so he's hanging out.
> 
> So winded these days. Put up all our christmas decor over the last two days and I'm beat! I can't imagine how it will be the last month!
> 
> Have my glucose test tomorrow - not looking forward to it :(
> 
> Happy 28 wks blue eyes!!

Thank you./ I am measuring 5 weeks small :( My consultant phoned today and not actually had an app yet but midwife refrered me on Friday. He just asked me questions about my average weight/lifestyle and previous pregnancy's. He suggested that since I did alot of marathon training and a marathon in may that was a big factor and that I was not going to measure spot on really. They are also quite happy with it at the moment as my previous births were ok with good weight babies xx fingers crossed.

Happy 3rd Tri AP. xx

How are you all today?


----------



## future hopes

Happy 3rd trimrster hunny

Best step mom happy 30 weeks
:hugs:


----------



## gflady

Baby- sending well wishes!

Tnt- hope your glucose test went well. I had mine this morning too. Get the results tomorrow... Nervous!

Happy 3rd tri Amelie!

Happy 30 weeks best! Can't wait to be at 30 weeks. Exciting times!

I'm full of cold today. Feeling rotten so spending the day on the sofa. I didn't realise how much worse you feel when pregnant and have a cold! Blurgh. Started painting baby's room yday and found loads of damp :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

WhisperOfHope said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I've got two free tickets to see Viva Forever at the Picadilly Theatre tonight! :happydance: I'm taking my mum. :)
> 
> that just made me start singing spice girls:haha: have a good evening :)xClick to expand...

I was singing it all day yesterday! Haha! :)


----------



## gflady

Happy 29 weeks whisper!

Good news midnight. Xx


----------



## Best step mum

I have never had a glucose test mentioned to me? Have I missed something or are they not done in NI unless you are high risk? I had blood tests done last week, but I assume that unless I hear from the hospital, there is nothing to be concerned about.

Is it really bad that I am counting down the days that I have left to work? (Only 23 days to go!)


----------



## staybeautiful

Best step mum - not bad at all counting down the days, I am too! 
I haven't had a glucose test mentioned to me at all either, I have my 28 week appointment next week and I know they're taking bloods and want a pee sample, but that's all I've been told. I'm based in Scotland, so they might not do it in my NHS trust either. I've only been weighed twice too, once at 6 weeks and once at my booking in. It's all very confusing sometimes when you see other people getting appointments that some people don't get. I didn't get a 16 week appointment and had one at 22 weeks, which I don't think everyone gets. :shrug:


----------



## Best step mum

staybeautiful said:


> Best step mum - not bad at all counting down the days, I am too!
> I haven't had a glucose test mentioned to me at all either, I have my 28 week appointment next week and I know they're taking bloods and want a pee sample, but that's all I've been told. I'm based in Scotland, so they might not do it in my NHS trust either. I've only been weighed twice too, once at 6 weeks and once at my booking in. It's all very confusing sometimes when you see other people getting appointments that some people don't get. I didn't get a 16 week appointment and had one at 22 weeks, which I don't think everyone gets. :shrug:

I was weighed at my booking appointment but I havent been since. I also havent seen a doctor the whole time, im under the care of midwives so they are all that I see.

I have had pretty much the standard appointments so far, it just goes to every 2 weeks from now so the time will definately start to fly in. I always have to bring a sample with me to my appointments but I have only had book taken twice - my booking in and then my 28/29 week appointment. thank goodness though because I dont like needles!

I have my whooping cough injection next thursday - hopefully it wont hurt!


----------



## gflady

I've just had the glucose test because I'm at risk because I have pcos. I've only been weighed once too, thank goodness. X


----------



## gflady

Oh, and I'm counting down the weeks til mat leave- 5 after this one. Cannot wait! I hate my job at the mo x


----------



## babydreams85

Glucose testing is standard in the US between 24 and 28 weeks. Mine is this Friday I think...will be 28 wks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i only had mine due to my pcos i think


----------



## embo216

They only do them for high riskers here like me as I have a high bmi :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah I was not offered one. My next app is xmas eve so I will be 34 weeks ( I think) then after that it will be every 2 weeks. I think you have less apps if you have already had previous pregnancy's with no problems xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my next one is a week tomoz then will get all my other appointments i think every 2-3 weeks :shrug:


----------



## tntrying22

Happy milestones to everyone!! 

Aw midnight I am sure baby will be fine - try not to worry too much!

Ugh glucose test was nasty. I wasn't sure if you had to fast (couldnt remember what my dr said) and all the info on the internet was conflicting for the 1hr test and so I just fasted. Drank the orange sugar water and baby went crazy from the sugar. They had a hard time finding his hb he was moving so much. Well then I started feeling light headed and seeing stars so I had to sit up. I felt like crap and they had to lay me down to take my blood. Felt much better after I ate something. Argh.

Hopefully it comes back fine because I won't be able to handle the three hr one ugh.

Said I was spot on measuring and hb was great. Only gained 4 more lbs over 3wks including thanksgiving LOL so trucking along. 

I see the dr every two weeks now until 36 wks and then it's every week.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Grr I was told I was at risk for gestational diabetes because of my pcos. Well I went
in Saturday for my 1 hr Glucose test and apparently I bombed it. Am waiting for the doctor to call to tell me if I have to do the 3 hr test or if he wants me to go straight to a dietician. GRRRRR so not happy.


----------



## tntrying22

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Grr I was told I was at risk for gestational diabetes because of my pcos. Well I went
> in Saturday for my 1 hr Glucose test and apparently I bombed it. Am waiting for the doctor to call to tell me if I have to do the 3 hr test or if he wants me to go straight to a dietician. GRRRRR so not happy.

That stinks. Lots of times when you fail the 1 hr though it doesn't mean you have gd - just means they need to watch you longer.


----------



## Lindylou

Amelie- congrats on 3rd tri

I cannot believe how fast things are going- 5 weeks till Christmas then 5 weeks to bday!! I am enjoying being pregnant and will miss not carrying LO around. I love being pregnant! I think after trying for so long I'm savouring every minute and am content I will be a mum whereas with all the treatment I was so scared it would never happen.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am not wishing it away either as will be my last time. I cant wait to hold bubba though!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm trying to enjoy every moment, but tbh my pelvis is just ruining it for me so I want it to fast forward to February now, then I will be able to hold my gorgeous new baby and know the end is in sight for my vile pelvis pain.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I dont blame you. I am much more uncomfortable than I was 5weeks ago now. x


----------



## Wiggler

Back before I had kids I thought pregnancy made you feel and look amazing. How wrong was I?! :rofl: I do love being pregnant though, knowing my body is growing a baby is the best feeling ever :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I look like shite lol and I think that even though my bumps not huge- my posture has changed and I dont like it, I walk funny!!


----------



## Wiggler

The pregnancy waddle does make me giggle :haha: 

I remember a few days before Bethany was born when she finally engaged I was walking around like someone had just stuck a stick up my bum, OH couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Lindylou

It's just so exciting! I do hope I can have another.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love pregnancy for what it is but I cant wait to start life with baby rather then just carry her inside me if that makes sense. x


----------



## gflady

I'm loving being pregnant too. I'll miss it once baby arrives but I'm excited to meet him.

I think our glucose test in the uk is the 3hr one...? Anyone know?

MW tomorrow, hopefully baby has grown enough.


----------



## Wiggler

When I had the GTT last pregnancy it was the 3 hour one, and I think thats the one they wanted me to do this time too. x x x


----------



## bbear690

Mine was 2hr, went in at 9 had blood test then got to go home to drink my drink then back at 11 for next blood test


----------



## rem_82

hey everyone, not feeling so great last few days, morning sickness seems to be back, and acid in my chest is so bad right now. I'm not enjoying being pregnant this time round. I did for about 5 weeks until last wek, now i just feel awful again. I'm counting down the weeks til she is here. It makes me question if i could do it again for a 3rd child!!! Is that selfish? It is isnt it. I'm awful. My emotions have kicked of again and everything makes cry.
Tonight I'm getting period pains in my lower back, that come and go, and madam is sitting very low and very heavy!!!!
Finished ranting and whining now!!!

Good note, im not aneamic anymore, yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How long does it normally take to hear back about gbs and iron levels? I had a HVS and blood test Friday? x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure. I don't think they take too long to come back, you could always ring your MW and see if they are back yet/when they are due x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeah will prob give it a week maybe and then call and see I suppose x


----------



## rem_82

my bloods were done last monday and when i asked today she said they were back last week, so maybe 5 days or a week!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone else noticed a favourite place that baby likes to lie? Mine likes to snuggle as low as she can :haha:


----------



## Jembug

My bloods always come in within Couple of days.

Happy milestones for 30 weeks and 3rd tri.

Midnight I have midwife on Xmas Eve and I will be 34 weeks then?
Then after that im seen every two weeks.

I really hate being pregnant but obvoustly very grateful! Just don't enjoy my body changing and the way it all makes me feel. But then this is my last baby and I love feeling her move and imagining what she looks like.

On a night shift and I just want to sleep! Wish it was 8am when I will be nearly home and about to crawl into my bed x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Cant sleep baby has taken to bladder bouncing again and my back and hip are so sore:-(


----------



## Jembug

Ouchy, cheeky baby already!
45 mins to go at work- two more nights shift, just can't tell you how excited I am to finish these nights!!!!
I'm reading cheap magazines with very sad stories- so not good anyway let alone when pregnant! I've got panda eyes just in time for the parents to release me!

Those in England, what's your weather like?
I'm in the Sourh East, so very rainy and lots of floods but as we have no rivers nearby it's ok-ish. I'm glad to be packing up before the snow sets in!
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## gflady

Ugh, this cold is driving me crazy! My head feels like it's going to burst and I'm barely sleeping because of it. Sorry for the moan.

MW this morning, woo woo. Hope my bloods turn out ok...

Weather here is terrible. Grey and raining on and off. We've had flooding too.

Really don't want to leave the house but MW first then I'm having my hair cut and coloured. DH is desperate for me to get it coloured- my roots must be bad!


----------



## rem_82

We've had heavy downpours for te last 24 hours up in the north east, but now the sun has come out and sky going blue. Probably not for long though. I havent ventured out in the car since sat, so i dread to think what chaos lies beyond the village!!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck at your mw appt gflady...and have a good rest at your hair appt. I always find getting my hair colored soooo relaxing. They do a little head massage and then 30 minutes of peace and quiet with absolutely nothing to do but read. I'm waiting until after baby arrives to save some money, my roots are getting bad already, but I figure it'll just make me feel that much better when I get it done late Feb/March. Besides, I'm not feeling all that attractive right now anyway, and all this baby stuff is really adding up!


----------



## tntrying22

morning all! 

GF hope your appt goes well.

I am finding myself wanting to order things with the name that we're leaning to embroidered on it - does that mean I've decided ???:haha:

Poopy weather here again today - overcast and slightly rainy has me wanting to ditch work and sleep in - boo!

What's the state of belly buttons ladies?? Mine's holding on as an innie!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

tntrying22 said:


> What's the state of belly buttons ladies?? Mine's holding on as an innie!

27 weeks and still very much an innie! Mine didnt pop last time despite my huge bump :haha:

Bump pic below from yesterday and bang on 27 weeks
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks no clothes.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gflady

Appt went well. Iron level's good and I passed my glucose test. Baby's still measuring small but he's growing steadily so MW isn't' worried. Relief! My MW wants me to take mat leave earlier than 34 weeks because my ward's so busy and I keep getting run down because of it and the shifts. But I doubt I'll be able to persuade DH to let me!

My belly button is still just about an innie :)


----------



## gflady

Great bump pic Amelie!


----------



## Best step mum

Mine is almost popping - just about still an innie.

I need to take another bump picture, the last one I did was at 19 weeks.

Thats great about your iron levels etc gflady, just tell DH that it is for the good of the baby that you need to finish work early. I wish that I was finishing before christmas because I will be 36+2 when I finish in early january and I cant help but think that is a little bit late.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am taking mat. leave at Christmas (finish work on the 21 December) I will only be 31 weeks but to be fair I will still technically be 'working' until 16 of January because we get quite a long xmas break and also I have saved up my leave.

I really want to appreciate the time with my little girl as an only child tbh and also focus on getting her toilet trained before baby arrives. 

I finished at 37 weeks with my daughter and it was fine though, I was just very tired at the end.

:flower:


----------



## Jembug

I should have six weeks off with my girls, precious time that can't be replaced, can't wait!
Gflady, you should get 8 weeks full/90% pay so that would take you up to baby's birth. Would that not persuade him? Or can you not take a couple of weeks sick? Know that not ideal but I'd your body is not feeling it theni see it as a good reason.

Boo hoo for the rubbish weather.

Lovely bump Amelie

And belly button is just flush against my round tummy. I've got one stretch Mark when I had my belly button pierced years ago- can't see my others stretches as there under the button, ha ha xx


----------



## ayclobes

I haven't popped out yet--and i'll be 29w tomorrow. I'm not taking my leave until January 28, but that could depend on my dr also.. I've been feeling super exhausted since this past weekend, but i wake up around 7-8am and i usually am not able to take a nap..i just am way to uncomfortable. I have body pillow...but that doesnt help much. I wake up at 2-4a to use the bathroom and i am sweating!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Am I the only one willing my belly button to pop out more lol it was a sign to me my belly had changed, its kind of out now but not much :( I want it to stick right out haha I love it. 

My MW phoned and my iron was fine x


----------



## Newt4

My belly button is still good. Last pregnancy it didnt pop till 37/38 weeks. I had my doctors appointment yesterday and went on a acid reducer for my heartburn and its amazing. Ive been taking tums every night like crazy and last night didnt even have one.


----------



## tntrying22

LOL I like mine as an innie - sort of makes me think of a turkey timer when they pop:haha:

Been watching my belly move this morning - so weird and I love it.:cloud9:

Who's finished with their nursery and wants to post pics?? I need to frame a few prints and then Im considering it done!


----------



## Best step mum

I cant remember if I posted this last week, but my pram has arrived.....im so excited, it has taken 16 weeks to get it here - we were not sure that it was even going to get here in time.

I have attached pics because I love it so much!

I am getting so excited now, although I have just realised that in 10ish weeks, this baby is going to have to come out . Im not sure that im ready for that!! :nope: What happens if I dont want to share it with everyone when it is born. DH said something the other night and my response was 'but it is my baby!'
 



Attached Files:







pram.png
File size: 168.4 KB
Views: 0









pushchair.png
File size: 165.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## embo216

My belly button has never popped, it just stretches and looks horrible :( I get HUGE!


----------



## Wiggler

Mine stretches too :haha:


----------



## gflady

Jembug said:


> I should have six weeks off with my girls, precious time that can't be replaced, can't wait!
> Gflady, you should get 8 weeks full/90% pay so that would take you up to baby's birth. Would that not persuade him? Or can you not take a couple of weeks sick? Know that not ideal but I'd your body is not feeling it theni see it as a good reason.
> 
> Boo hoo for the rubbish weather.
> 
> Lovely bump Amelie
> 
> And belly button is just flush against my round tummy. I've got one stretch Mark when I had my belly button pierced years ago- can't see my others stretches as there under the button, ha ha xx

I may be able to persuade him to let me finish a week early but that's it I think. To be honest, if I can just stop doing night shifts that'd be great and more manageable. I may end up pulling a sicky though for a week or two.


----------



## gflady

Midnight, good news on the iron.

Nice pram best!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It went straight back in as soon as they were born lol x


----------



## ayclobes

my belly button hasnt popped out..but its getting there. the crib, and the boys high chairs came today..so glad!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My belly buttin is kinda flat not innie but not poped lol went to a candle party last night and everyone was commemting how big I am with still 11 weeks to go lol.
Ladies with spd is it just in the front the pain or do you get it in the lower back / bum area too? Im begining to think the pain im getting could be it as can barely stand or walk when its playing up like today layong on bed but cant move.or get back up without agony


----------



## Wiggler

My SPD is front and back :(


----------



## tntrying22

Love the stroller Best! I am using a 2nd hand travel system one (where the carseat goes in it too) but its not terrible looking. I did get a cover for the carseat though and it looks divine!

What does everyone still need? I still need a pack and play, some more bottles (just in case), sterilizer, high chair (although wont need for a while) and a breast pump :( Bp's are so dang expensive!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> My SPD is front and back :(

Thanks hun I get pain inbetween my legs but the back pain is crippling cant move due to it cant walk had to crawl to the loo b4 lol


----------



## Wiggler

Is there any way you can see a physio? They can really help. Massive hugs hun, I know how bloody awful SPD is :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Love the stroller Best! I am using a 2nd hand travel system one (where the carseat goes in it too) but its not terrible looking. I did get a cover for the carseat though and it looks divine!
> 
> What does everyone still need? I still need a pack and play, some more bottles (just in case), sterilizer, high chair (although wont need for a while) and a breast pump :( Bp's are so dang expensive!

we have to buy the nursery furniture and a moses basket or crib for our room, not sure what else until my parents get here as mum wont tell me what shes got I need to start buying nappies and wipes tho lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Is there any way you can see a physio? They can really help. Massive hugs hun, I know how bloody awful SPD is :hugs:

Ive got my gyney on tues so will ask him for a referal ive never had pain like it before and I am often in pain with my joints but this feels so dif cant even turn over in bed due to it anymore


----------



## Wiggler

My physio has told me to do lots of pelvis floor exercises and to get a gym ball and bounce gently on it and these can help, also sleeping with a pillow between the knees, keeping your knees together, no pushing stuff about like trolleys, if you have a memory foam layer on your bed, take it off if you can as it will make it worse.


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely bump Amelie!

My belly button still an innie... But very shallow. 

I'm actually still booked in work on my due date. Hoping to work on reduced hours till 28th jan


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> My physio has told me to do lots of pelvis floor exercises and to get a gym ball and bounce gently on it and these can help, also sleeping with a pillow between the knees, keeping your knees together, no pushing stuff about like trolleys, if you have a memory foam layer on your bed, take it off if you can as it will make it worse.

I was wondering why its become impossible to push a trolley really makes me sore I think il ask hubby for a ball for anniversary see if that helps and mention it to my doc thsnk you hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope it does help :) I doesn't have to be a maternity ball either, just a regular burst proof gym ball, they are exactly the same, but the maternity ones just cost more :haha:

Also with the SPD, make sure you mention it when you are in labour, that way they can help you with positions that won't hurt your pelvis, my MW and physio think the reason my pelvis is knackered is because of lack of pelvic care when I was having my son :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ouch :( I didnt know about the memory foam or trolleys, thanks for the tips xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Gflady-your health and your baby's health is most important!!! I'm sure he will understand as its not just a preference to take early leave, it's a health issue. 

Amelie-what a great bump pic!

Best-really cool pram!

I've been shopping the last few days getting baby stuff. Wow, it all is adding up, but I got some great deals! Good time of the year to be buying I guess, sales and coupons have helped a lot!


----------



## Lindylou

I can't sleep :(


----------



## Wiggler

I also asked my physio about a pelvis transplant, unfortunately the NHS doesn't do them :rofl: It was worth a try :)

Oh just remembered something else the physio said, SPD gets worse around the 27-28ish week mark, then around 30-32 weeks it might ease up a little bit for a week or two, then it will get worse again, so don't overdo it if it eases up a bit soon.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, Lindy, I hope you did get to sleep. <3

I'm 28 weeks today! Enjoying my week off work, because the next time I'm on leave, I'll be going off to have a baby! :)

One of my mates was induced yesterday evening (7 days overdue), and I've been stalking her Facebook page this morning. No news though. Her baby was due exactly 3 months before mine. I hope we hear something soon! It's all very exciting!! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Eeek going looking for nursery furmiture today


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 28weeks xxx

enjoy baby shopping!!!


----------



## embo216

Happy 28 weeks Mrswaffer!

I'm 30 weeks :happydance: Only 10 weeks to go! 7 weeks till full term :wacko:


----------



## Best step mum

Happy 28 weeks Mrsswaffer!

Happy 30 weeks Embo!

It was so nice on sunday when I realised that the number of weeks started with a 3 for me too - Im hoping that this baby might decide to come at about 38/39 weeks, although knowing my luck, I will go overdue and have to be induced. If that happens, I think that the latest that I will be left is valentines day - not the most romantic way to spend that day :blush:


----------



## embo216

I really hope this one decides to stay in till its due date but not much over :lol: My 2nd came at 38 weeks and I wasn't ready!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow happy 30 weeks Emily :D OMG home stretch now! 

I wont be ready before due date either, hoping on time or couple of days late (to tie in with half term!) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If you are going to hosp/birthing centre- when are you packing your hospital bags?


----------



## embo216

I think I'll be going hospital now and I want my bag packed by 35 weeks :)


----------



## Best step mum

I'm gonna spend the first few days of my maternity leave packing my hospital bag - ill be 36 weeks, is that too late just in case baby decides to make an appearance?

The only things that I have left to buy are a couple of blankets and sheets for the moses basket and pram and a couple for the cot and some more clothes, although Im trying to leave the clothes until the last minutes so that I have a better idea of sizes.. Then I need to get everything washed and ready.

I just think that it would be nice to not have to wait until my due date, a little bit early would be nice. OH was born just over a week early and my mum was induced a week early with me because of her having an incompetent cervix that had stitches in (she was 3cm dialated at any given time without the stitches) so she couldnt go into labour naturally.

My mum was so happy when I got over the 25 weeks stage and then 29 weeks because she had a baby the year before me who was stillborn at 29 weeks. Mums waters broke at 25 weeks and she was on strict bed rest for 4 weeks until baby Lisa was born at 29 weeks - but being 30 years ago there hadnt been the medical advances that there are now which made things really complicated. I was really nervous about this happening to me when I first got pregnant but I was told by the hospital that it is not a hereditry problem and so I was not to worry. Easier said than done though! 

Im just so glad to be on the home stretch now, I really cant wait to meet baby - I was messing about last night and OH put his head on my belly and got a massive kick to the side of his head, it was such a nice feeling to think that he/she can feel things now because it must have known that he was there!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It does feel a bit better being in 3rd tri now doesnt it hun xx

I want my bag packed soon as I will just forget over xmas! I hate the idea of being unprepared ( I will be 2 weeks late now you watch!). Just cant decide what baby grows to put in babies bag!


----------



## rem_82

wiggler u crack me up, a pelvis transplant sounds great. my Spd has started now and I cant lay on my left side at all. I also get the pain on inside of my thighs, when I push trolley, didnt know that was related!!!!

My hosp bag is at the ready and i have but all the smallst baby grows and vests in there, but they need washing. I just dont have room to put anything while the house is in such a state!!! Cant wait til we move and I can put things away properly. Going to get all our baby furniture from MIL's house in Canterbury this weekend, so very long drive. Not really looking forward to 8 hours in a van!!!! 

Having trouble sleeping during the day, when i need a nap, I cant swith my brain of. Anyone else having that problem?? My eyes are stinging im so tired but cant sleep!!!


----------



## gflady

I've still got loads to buy.

Went to the docs this morning to get signed off my night shifts and she signed me from work completely for 2 weeks. I must look rough! And she thinks I've got the flu despite my having a flu jab. She said she'd sign me off til January I needs be. 

My manager is going to go mental. Hope she doesn't force me to take mat leave early.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ try not to worry and I hope you manager is ok :( I hope the rest does you some good x


----------



## rem_82

gflady - make sure u rest and dont stress about work. I hope your manager doesnt send you of on mat leave, I cant remember if they allowed to or not!!!

Bump pic 30 +5days!! belly buttons popped and its a corker!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







30+5 weeks.JPG
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies.

Great bump pic Ruth! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love the bump pic!!


----------



## babydreams85

Gorgeous bump rem! 

I haven't done a bump pic in several weeks...need to update as people are telling me I'm MUCH bigger all of a sudden. Bellybutton still an innie, but barely. It's extremely shallow and the outer edges of it are pushed up. Looks a little strange tbh lol. 

Finally feeling better...yay! The combo of medicines I'm on must have kicked in as I have been almost pain free for 2 days now...such a relief!!!! Still having several contractions a day (some are so painful) but I'm hopeful that my little guy will stay in for many more weeks!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Gorgeous bump rem!
> 
> I haven't done a bump pic in several weeks...need to update as people are telling me I'm MUCH bigger all of a sudden. Bellybutton still an innie, but barely. It's extremely shallow and the outer edges of it are pushed up. Looks a little strange tbh lol.
> 
> Finally feeling better...yay! The combo of medicines I'm on must have kicked in as I have been almost pain free for 2 days now...such a relief!!!! Still having several contractions a day (some are so painful) but I'm hopeful that my little guy will stay in for many more weeks!

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## tntrying22

Babydreams glad to hear you are feeling better!

I am so jealous of you ladies already so close to maternity leave! 

And what do you all do who work night shifts?

Here's my 28+3 bump - still no stretchies!

And Dr called to say I passed the 1hr glucose test! YAY - bring on the Christmas treats!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.JPG
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Got babys furniturr.now but my god am I in pain today from walking owchhh


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

what did you get :)


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> I really hope this one decides to stay in till its due date but not much over :lol: My 2nd came at 38 weeks and I wasn't ready!

would LOVE to have this one at 38 weeks (so long as baby's ready)! told my m/w i feel 36 weeks pregnant, not 30 weeks. also said i do not want to go to almost 42 weeks again, and she said i had paid my dues last time around. :haha:



WhisperOfHope said:


> am I in pain today from walking owchhh

yeah - that's how it is for me too. :hugs:


----------



## rem_82

babydream - glad your feeling better!

looking at the last 2 bump pics, i dont think i've grown as much as i thought!!
nice bump tnt.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> what did you get :)

3door watdrobe with draw,changing table witg draw and cupboard,cot bed,a side shelf thingy and a wall shelf with hangers in french walnut colour 401 not bad at all for the quality


----------



## Wiggler

Went to visit my friends and their 8 day old baby today, he is so teeny, I can't wait for it to be February so I can have mine :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> My manager is going to go mental. Hope she doesn't force me to take mat leave early.

They are not allowed by law unless you are signed off with a pregnancy related illness and you are over 36 weeks pregnant and it has to be pregnancy related!


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone hope u r all well:thumbup:

i was having some regular braxton hicks contractions on monday it went on for a few hours and they were about 10 mins apart, they wernt really painfull but they were uncomfortble, i was shitting it thinking oh no this cant be it im to early. just so relieved it all fizzled out. drs midwifes consultants r all adamant i wont be going to full term but to b honest i dont believe them, ive always gone to 40 weeks and even went to 42 weeks with one, but odviosly i had them babies b4 my transplant. sooooo this is my first baby after transplant, midwife said were i only had op last year she dont think ill go to the end she thinks my body will just give up in the end and want the baby out, but we shel c, just hoping i dont go to 40 weeks wud b nice having one 2 or 3 weeks early so im really hoping they r rite in saying baby will come a little earlier.:thumbup:

anyway here is my 28+1 bump


----------



## Wiggler

Got my fingers crossed for a 37-38 week baby for you :) 

Love the bump pic, you look amazing!


----------



## future hopes

awwww thanks hunny, i do hope she comes a little early im getting concerned about my transplant scar getting to stretched. its really starting to itch now:wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

Gflady- you decide when your mat leave starts. It can begin on or after the 11th week before your baby is due but starts automatically if you are off work for any pregnancy reason from the 4th week before your baby is due.


----------



## Newt4

What do you guys think of the name Nela ( nel-a) for a middle name. I know it all depends on the first name for flow but hubby and I are still fighting over the first lol.


----------



## future hopes

i love it hunny:thumbup:

were thinking of a name to go after lilly, we were gonna call her lilly-may but ive noticed its very common here so i was thinking of( lilly navaeh may)

wat do u ladies think?

can any of u suggest any other names, ive gone through the names book and i just cant decide:shrug:


----------



## embo216

I love Nela, I have a Lily Rose here which I love :)


----------



## future hopes

i love the name lilly rose but my OH isnt keen:growlmad:

lilly rose may is just so lovely but he wont have it stubbern so and so :haha:
wat did u think of 

lilly nevaeh may?

im christian and nevaeh is heaven spelt backwards which i thought is nice, but i really cant settl;e on it just yet:shrug:

hows ure little man doing hunny wen u got ure next scan?
:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lilly grace?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> What do you guys think of the name Nela ( nel-a) for a middle name. I know it all depends on the first name for flow but hubby and I are still fighting over the first lol.

I like it never heard ut before


----------



## future hopes

my OH daughter from previous relationship is called grace :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

God I hate hate hate our upstairs neighbours dunno what they do up there but alwsys banging at night loud music,giggling and parties with no considerstion fir the rest of us


----------



## future hopes

she lives with us to so cant call baby that. i like the name dolly but OH not keen on that either:nope:

if he had his way she wud be named after some flashy car lol:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lilly faith?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Evening Ladies.

I think Nela is cool, not heard it before either :)

Future- do you have any family names you would like to use or that could be middle name? Grace could still be middle name even if its your daughter name. My sisters name is made out of mine and my big sisters middle names (my parents were so unimaginative LOL but it works) xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh I love Dolly, and Minnie but OH having none of it!!


----------



## embo216

I do Like Lilly Nevaeh May hun :)

Little man has been very active which is nice but my back has been killing me and my older sister has moved in for a month or so till she finds somewhere to live due to a marriage breakdown :( I have my MRI on the 6th, so a week tomorrow. It's not till 7.15pm so a odd time! 

Hope little miss Lilly stays put for a good amount of time hun, what have they said regarding the steroids? 

Whisper I hope your neighbours shut up soon! I know how bad neighbours can be, I now live in a detached house due to my old neighbours bringing me to tears on a daily basis due to their noise :cry:


----------



## Newt4

I love the name Lilly but its already used in the family and Nevaeh is sweet.

I found the name Nela looking at names from the 1880 lol.


----------



## embo216

My Boys name is proper rare but I'm keeping quiet till he arrives. Ive never met anyone with his name :lol: It feels weird after choosing such popular names with Lily & Jack!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I agree as I feel the same about M & R. :D

Ooo 1880's name....love that!

p.s I had nasty neighbours too, ugh hated them!


----------



## Lindylou

Nela is lovely. Really like lily as well. 
I like lottie, nell, Anna, lily, millie but dh not keen :(


----------



## future hopes

they said i dont need the shots now as app they only last 7 days so he said theres no point in doin it because after 7 days they wont work so he just said if i do go into labour b4 34 weeks then they will giv me the shots there and then or if i develop problems and they need to get her out early then they will give me the shots at the time.

at the moment she is growing well and im measuring a week over now which is a bit worrying cuz i really dont want a whopper, im only tiny:wacko:
however midwife said my belly is still very soft and thinks im carrying alot of water and that can make u measure slightly over, she said its not all baby.
my next growth scan is on the 12th and i c the consultant then to, im hoping they will hay a plan for me, i really want them to induce me at 38 weeks so then if anything goes wrong im already safe and in a hospital with drs and stuff. i did ask them if there was any plans ti induce and he said something about 39 weeks but said they dont norm make plans till 33 34 weeks so im just gonna have to wait.

to b honest i dont wanna go to 39 weeks i really want this baby out a few wks early because im just so scered of them forcing me to go to term like they did the last time, and wat happened 2 weeks later i was on a life support machine fighting for my life with acute liver failure. so im really really hoping they dont push me to go to far, my scar is very itchy now:wacko:

there all adamont i wont go any where near term but i dont believe them i mean how can they tell wen ure gonna go into labour its inpossible only ure own body can make that decision.

thanks for all the name sugestions ladies and sorry about the long post just needed to vent lol:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

I think if you tell them your concern future they will listen. I'll probably be induced early as we had placenta blood flow problems with my first. The doctor even said that I have a good chance of a early induction which I don't want but if medically nessisary I will. I do really want a natural birth :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw I wouldnt worry about how you measure hun, does not mean she will be big. You may carry more water and a week in advance is not alot at all :) x


----------



## future hopes

thanks peeps. i have told them my concerns and worries but they dont really say very much i guess ill just have to wait till 33 weeks and hope they will have a plan for me. i really hope i dont get pushed to go full term again:nope:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I really like Nela!

I love Lily as a name - if my DH liked it I would have been keen.

We have chosen a name but keeping it quiet, a bit worried my family will hate it but I know once baby is here people will just accept it :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

i bet its a lovely name hunny:hugs: gosh wont b long ladies and were all b putting pics of our little new borns up oh its sooooo exciting. ive found my pregnancy has gone so fast since i hit 20 weeks its just flown, wonder if it will slow down again now im in 3rd tri?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I agree future the weeks are just flying by. Cnt beleive monday im 30weeks! Really nervouse about tuesdays apt incase shes still measuring smaller scared incase.the meds have harmed her a thats why shes smaller :-( stupid doc kept me on them without looking the risks up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Arghhhhhhh heartburn from hell tonight


----------



## future hopes

i think ure b fine hunny i am on so meny meds that can make baby small but so far shes growing well but like i was told they all hav growth spurts at different times so mayb u r due a spurt hunny. my next scan is on the 12th and im so worried there gonna say baby will b huge. :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> i think ure b fine hunny i am on so meny meds that can make baby small but so far shes growing well but like i was told they all hav growth spurts at different times so mayb u r due a spurt hunny. my next scan is on the 12th and im so worried there gonna say baby will b huge. :nope:

I know my uterus can cause smaller babies and risk of coming early but that added with the metformin she had me on is constantly playing on my mind since the last scan :-s shes still really low down and doing flips lol


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww my little lady is breach and she just loves using my bladder as a trampoline lol. i try to feel baby bits wen im lead down but its hard because my tummy is still so soft so ill only feel feet and things if she stretches out, she dont feel huge to me i remember with my 9lber i felt full term and looked full term at 27 weeks my last son was 7lb 11 but i think im smaller this time but cant b 100% sure. im hoping this baby wont b over 7lbs im so flippin scared :nope:


----------



## future hopes

wudent b so worried if i didnt have that transplant last year. my scar is already looking red and stretched it itches like mad:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I THINK shes laying side ways cant be sure tho when I had.the ctg last she wasnt having any of it and took 20mins just to find her hb the nurse was getting worried until she put the moniter thing under the bump and then we found her she wasnt impressed and kicked it awsy lol


----------



## future hopes

awwwww bless her hunny. rite i guess i best go to bed got major acid reflux tonight urggghhhhh:wacko:

still waiting for hospital to call me about goin in for this iron infusion, hope its soon cuz felt like a zombie all day today:wacko:


----------



## gflady

Thanks for the help ladies. My docs put on my sick note pregnancy and stress as reasons but I'll be going on mat leave at 34 weeks so I guess I can't be forced to go on mat leave early. I did feel so guilty about getting signed off on the sick but I just have to think of myself and the baby and try not to worry what people at work think.

Love the names, espesh neaveh. We've decided on a name but are keeping it quiet.


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers we are all busy... Why are you not sleeping??? I'm stuck on a night shift- my last one- what I'd give to to be able to jump into my bed!

I did write a long post earlier but it didn't work- so sorry for not commenting as I did before.

Love the names... think we are still sticking with Ruby.
My husband randomly said that he is looking forward to holding our new baby! Nearly died of shock at the loving Daddy to be outburst!

Embo, can't wait to hear the good news that your baby is doing well.

Gflady I'm so pleased you are off sick... Think you have done well to get where you are!


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I see we are talking labour and names now :D Time goes sooo fast I tell ya!

Well I had my doctors appointment yesterday and she is doing great! She has already Flipped and is now head down and waiting to be born, I thought it was kind of early but the doctor said that is good and all we hope now is that she doesnt decided to flip to breech position at the last minute hehe

I am taking my prenatal vitamins but I really feel I am low on Calcium and Iron, do you guys think I should try to get some more suppliments one for Iron and one for Calcium that is pregnancy friendly into my daily routine? Or will that combined with my prenatal vits be too much? (Never really heard of too much calcium or iron being harmful tbh)

Any advice?


----------



## tntrying22

what do you all do that you work night shifts?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm pretty sure my baby is lying transverse most of the time. Whenever I get a kick, it's mostly on the side, and I feel movement on the other side of my tummy too.

I'm awake right now because he/she is having a good old jump around! :p


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha, think those of of us who do work for the NHS- you have no choice if you work nights or not.

Morning everyone. X


----------



## Jembug

Mrs I feel movement in my sides but was told my baby is head down? Remember there all scrunched up so I think my little lady is head down and I can feel her feet? Wish we could have a permenant 3d view of our babies.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My baby is mainly head down I think and occasionally has a go at transverse but it hurts!

My bump goes an odd shape and baby gets all angry like she is wedged!


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Congrats Jembug on finishing nights! Awesome. 

Tnt, I'm a RN hence rubbish shifts. 

I think baby is head down but sometimes moves to the side as I only ever feel kicks on my side or up by my ribs.

Been awake since 5:30 because of my stupid cold. Blurgh.


----------



## gflady

Farida, I probs wouldn't take any extra supplements unless my dr prescribed them as too much of certain vits and mineral supplements can be harmful. I would just focus on eating more foods with iron and calcium in. I probably don't get enough calcium in my diet so am trying to eat more Greek yogurt (love) x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am also a nurse, though I haven't been given any night shifts. I qualified last September (2011), and on my ward, you don't do night shifts in your first year. When I hit the year mark, they knew I was pregnant, so I think they're being nice about it. :) They know I'm going off in January, so no night shifts for me! Not that I'd mind them, actually!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Also, I would love a permenant 3D view of Baby! I really have absolutely no clue how he/she is positioned and what he/she does in there. I don't get how I feel movement on one side, and then feel it in a completely different place (or both places at the same time). Mystery baby!


----------



## Wiggler

My little monkey goes between head down and transverse a lot, but she occasionally goes breech and kicks the hell out of my cervix :rofl:


----------



## gflady

MrsW I got my pin in march of this year and they made me do nights from the outset, and be in charge of the ward recently and give chemotherapy! Your ward sounds nice. Which area do you work in? I'm in haem-onc.


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's surgical urology. The management are so supportive of newly-qualifieds and students alike, and I certainly appreciate how good I've got it there! I did nights on my ward when I was a 3rd year student (and therefore supernumary), but because we have SO many beds (38 at maximum), and only two trained nurses on overnight, they want us to be confident in looking after 18+ patients overnight and I guess confidence comes with experience.


----------



## gflady

That's good. I was a 3rd year student on my ward and thought they'd be better than they have been. I haven't had any support as a newly qualified and it's just got worse since I've been pregnant. I've had a terrible time. If I wasn't pregnant I'd defo be looking for a new job now. I quite fancy a job on a surgical ward at some point.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, you should come work with me. :D It's good fun, and very busy! :p


----------



## gflady

That would be lush! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have just done the first wash of baby clothes:cloud9: got another to do and then bags full once my mums been here:haha:


----------



## gflady

Gosh, you're organised whisper! I've barely done or bought anything yet x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Gosh, you're organised whisper! I've barely done or bought anything yet x

it was actualy hubby who did the first wash he decided he would do it and his mum could take it to hang at hers and we do one and hang at ours so they can be folded ready to go in her room lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we have a name too :) ( I think)

I dont think my baby has settled in a position yet. I think she moves between bum in rmy ribs and then head on the right side laying transverse.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Just got back from the midwife for my 28 week appointment, and I asked her to feel where Baby was lying. She had a good feel, along with the student midwife, and came to the conclusion that Baby is head-down with its spine on my left side. :) All is looking good, measurement-wise too, and the heartbeat is lovely and strong. Yay!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ great news. All mine were flippers lol none were head down till last min (like labour!) and both moved head down while in labour. Lazy babies! 

Glad your app went well :) love hearing the HB.


----------



## babydreams85

My little man still does a lot of flipping. Usually he alternates between breech and transverse. Hopefully he will settle down soon and go into head down position.


----------



## tntrying22

Morning! Ah I was going to guess nursing but you never know :)

We've got all the clothes washed, detaged and hung up that we've gotten so far...makes me feel like I can actually do something! I wish my prints would hurry up and get here so I can frame them and get them up!! Ready to show off the pictures and see what everyone thinks. Artwork has been so hard to decide on!

I feel like we need to stock pile more diapers though! I was kinda hoping someone would get me the cloth diaper system but so far no luck. Although I think for the first few months disposable will be easier...

Ugh and had another cheating dream last night - I hate those! Make me wake up pissed off at DH for nothing LOL:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeh, when you wake up in a pissed off mood at your partner haha I do it all the time!! xx

I have brought loads but not washed anything. Dont know where to start.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey ladies been a while since I checked in, how is everyone? :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

All ok thank you. How are you? 

Anyone's appetite dropped?


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya Miley!

My appetite comes and goes, I miss looking forward to and enjoying a meal :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My appetite goes at night :(

weighed myself today for first time since 11weeks preg! I dont really know whether to pay much attention to it cause I reckon I lost weight at the start due to sickness. It says I have only put on 10lbs? I am worried now because now I dont have any appetite really either. Trying to eat small meals but all I manage is soup and toast, smoothies and fruit. Come back appetite, I love food normally :(


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to worry, I have only put on 2lbs so far, and baby is growing well, even with my crappy appetite :hugs:


----------



## gflady

My appetite has dropped this week but I thought it was just because of my cold. I guess I'll find out once my cold is over!

Rang work to let them know the docs signed me off til 11th dec. I feel like such a failure and a fraud tho. Worrying they'll think I'm a weak and rubbish nurse. Ugh.


----------



## MileyMamma

Midnight_Fairy said:


> All ok thank you. How are you?
> 
> Anyone's appetite dropped?

Good Thankyou, just recovering from flu jab and whooping cough vaccine made me really feel rough, anyone else had it?
Appetite seems to of increased! So trying to watch what I eat, seem to be loving the fruit tho so at least I'm craving healthy things!


----------



## Newt4

Finally 27 weeks LOL! and Third trimester :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## embo216

Hi Miley nice to see you around again hun :)

Happy 27 weeks Newt!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Happy 3rd tri newt!


----------



## tntrying22

yay newt!

I have put on 8lbs so far above my starting but I gained back the 8 I lost too so probably right on track. 

I want to eat everything. Especially sweets - chocolate chip cookies are it right now - probably because I really want to eat the dough but can't....


----------



## Best step mum

MileyMamma said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> All ok thank you. How are you?
> 
> Anyone's appetite dropped?
> 
> Good Thankyou, just recovering from flu jab and whooping cough vaccine made me really feel rough, anyone else had it?
> Appetite seems to of increased! So trying to watch what I eat, seem to be loving the fruit tho so at least I'm craving healthy things!Click to expand...

I get my whooping cough vaccination next Thursday, not looking forward to it. But then I'm going Christmas shopping afterwards so that will take my mind off my sore arm!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 27weeks :D 

I had flu jab but not WC. I felt fine, I hope you feel better soon.

Just watching some one born every min on 4OD and cant believe I will be doing that again very very soon!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Unable to get back to sleep suddenly feeling panicy about how fast this is going lol whars best to wear im labour a nighty or just strappy top? The hosp is soooo hot and I dont do heat well


----------



## Lindylou

Hey whisper I'm awake as well. I did see some nightdresses on line for giving birth- the kayla but have lost the other one! It had a button up back. Anybody know what you wear in a birthing pool? Saw a video at my class- dont fancy bring naked!! The woman was really calm, chatting in between surges. The midwife said it was the most beautiful calm birth she had seen.... it still freaked me out !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Just hunted- it is the tayla one that buttons at the back. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to be wearing a cheapo nightie or mans shirt when I give birth, as long as I can open it up for skin to skin and BF then it'll do :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

If I'm in the pool, I'm going to wear a comfy bra. :)

If I give birth outside of a pool, a man's shirt sounds good, or a cheap button-down nightie! I'd never thought about it really.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wore a cheapy nighty for the actual labour so I could chuck it in bin after! If I am in pool it will just be a bra. 

I went to the wee quite a few times (something I was told helped my fast labours as was constantly upright!) so I would use a nightie for things like that. xx


----------



## Farida_2013

Lindylou said:


> Hey whisper I'm awake as well. I did see some nightdresses on line for giving birth- the kayla but have lost the other one! It had a button up back. Anybody know what you wear in a birthing pool? Saw a video at my class- dont fancy bring naked!! The woman was really calm, chatting in between surges. The midwife said it was the most beautiful calm birth she had seen.... it still freaked me out !!!!!!!!

Hey Lindy!

Yes I saw some pictures for the water birth too yesterday funnily enough I was going to ask the same question! She was wearing a bikini for the first stage then took off the bottoms for the second stage, I don't fancy being naked either so I asked her

She said I could wear a t-shirt! But not sure, I might go for a nightdress! something black or so, if it gets wet it gets wet you know?:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was in the pool for the labour with my son, first of all I had a nightie on but I got peed off with it and whipped it off lol. I am not a confident person but I think when your in labour you lose any lack in confidence and just dont care at all!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

finaly getting somewhere with babys room!, i finished stripping the walls today with the mother in law, then over weekend we need to pain the skirting board thingy, monday put up new wall paper, tuesday bens doing the ceiling and putting up light after we have been for my apt, then weds painting walls, thursday/friday flooring then weekend furniture will be going up I HOPE:haha:


----------



## Best step mum

OMG, I just looked at pictures of a water birth - and I am completely freaking out. Im gonna have a baby in about 10 weeks.....


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ birth is the best part of this whole journey :) promise!!


----------



## tntrying22

morning all! 

I would think a nice black sleep bra would be good for the water birth - I have one from Motherhood Maternity that is so comfy and it wouldnt be see through...

I think Im going to order one of the cute gowns people make - I just don't want to wear the icky tents they give you at the hospital. Plus I figure it can all get washed after lol. Look on etsy for maternity gowns - they have a ton of super cute ones. Birthday suits and milk threads (think thats the name) are two stores I liked.


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies...had my GTT this morning...YUCK! Mine was fruit punch flavored (which I hate) and tasted awful. I felt so sick afterwards. Made baby crrraaazzzzyyyy though lol...he is still bopping around from that stuff. Will find out Mon but I'm really not worried about having GD....have no symptoms whatsoever. 

I actually lost a lb in the last two weeks...but they didn't seem concerned. Belly is now measuring 29.5...so only a week and a half ahead instead of 3 weeks. Really think those measurements are not all that accurate though, just depends on who is doing them and how you're laying, etc. Baby sounds good, HB is nice and strong. I think he may have actually turned head down for the first time...I am getting hard kicks to my ribs!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Had my whooping cough vaccine this afternoon, and now I feel rubbish. Haha! :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your ok!

I didnt have the GTT test- sounds horrid!

You dont have to wear gowns in UK hosp unless you need a c-sec. Nighties much comfier xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies...had my GTT this morning...YUCK! Mine was fruit punch flavored (which I hate) and tasted awful. I felt so sick afterwards. Made baby crrraaazzzzyyyy though lol...he is still bopping around from that stuff. Will find out Mon but I'm really not worried about having GD....have no symptoms whatsoever.
> 
> I actually lost a lb in the last two weeks...but they didn't seem concerned. Belly is now measuring 29.5...so only a week and a half ahead instead of 3 weeks. Really think those measurements are not all that accurate though, just depends on who is doing them and how you're laying, etc. Baby sounds good, HB is nice and strong. I think he may have actually turned head down for the first time...I am getting hard kicks to my ribs!!!

Had my 3 hr also this morning. My drink was orange but still horrid.
Walked out starving feeling like a pin cushion with a very hyper baby
girl in my belly.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so glad we have the option of drinking Lucozade before our GTT's. The drinks you guys have sound vile :sick: x x x


----------



## Seity

I love the GTT drinks. LOL Between my 2 pregnancies, I've had the fruit punch, the lemon lime, and the orange and thought they all tasted awesome. I love sweet stuff though.
I haven't posted in a while, but have been reading the thread. Basically, nothing going on here. Still feel great, no worries about baby. Working hard to eat as much as possible and keep the weight gain going. Bump has been measuring spot on this time around too.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

The 1 hr tests drink was not bad at all it was like orange kool Ade but
the 3 hr was a lot sweeter and was syrupy which is probably why I found
it difficult to drink.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm glad I didn't need the GTT - the drinks sound horrible!


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy 3rd tri newt :) 
I think it's the flu jab that made me feel so unwell but having both at the same time made it hard to tell.
I have done all my x mas shopping for my DD just family left now, tried to get most of it done so I don't have to wobble around the shops in a few weeks, stupidly picked the day after the flu jab to do it but at least it's all done now.
Had my growth scan today, baby is doing really well and is only slightly under weight now which they said was nothing to worry about, I have a 3d scan which we are paying for on Monday which I am really looking forward to :)
Got really upset earlier after consultant appointment as I feel like they have no idea what to do with me, my bipolar is playing up because I'm unwell with my heart condition, they are still giving me no answers and just passing me from one consultant to another, mum is phoning them Monday as I was in such a state.
Hope you are all well ladies :) getting there now almost at the finish line!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( hugs, are you feeling a bit better tonight? xx


----------



## tntrying22

Miley hope things improve and you feel better soon!


----------



## gflady

Poor you miley, hope things improve soon x


----------



## MileyMamma

Thank you feeling much better today, I think a good nights sleep helped, trying to push it to the back of my mind until Monday, I have work this afternoon which is a good distraction, picked up the chest if draws for baby today ready to put her clothes in :)


----------



## tntrying22

that does make you feel better :) I love getting little one's things ready


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bleugh bleugh bleugh. I had the WC vaccine yesterday, and am feeling pants today. I haven't got dressed today - just changed into some lazy clothes after a nice bath. DH and I got out of bed at 1pm! Today is a write off. :(


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

Had such a lazy day today. Heartburn has kicked in big time today. And my boobs have had a growth spurt and my bras are so uncomfortable now! Reluctant to buy new ones yet tho as they're bound to grow some more... Anyone else feeling huge and frumpy? X


----------



## Lindylou

Mrswagffer- I have been thinking of having wc vaccine but unsure. Heard sad story on radio about baby getting wc- will speak to mw about it. Hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have not even been asked about my WC yet, still unsure. 

Heartburn is bad too! xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I phoned my GP yesterday because DH read about the recent deaths caused by WC. They had a cancellation, and fit me in yesterday afternoon. :) It's peace of mind at the end of the day. The NHS say the best time to have it is between 28 and 32 weeks. :)


----------



## gflady

I'm going to have the Wc injection, just haven't got around to booking it x


----------



## MileyMamma

Personally I think it's worth having, according to the nurse that did mine there is a huge problem now because people have been refusing it over the last few years, it can be fatal to babies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dont think we have the wc vacine here i think babies get it around 2 mths tho not sure:shrug: she seems to be liking my bladder again today i keep feeling like im going to pee myself any second!:blush: ben got me a gym ball today for an anniversary pressie (not till 12th) but he gave it me early so can try help my back and hips a little, i sat on it and nearly fell off:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Gah. My temperature is rising. :( Paracetamol taken! Come on temperature, come down and make me feel better!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Gah. My temperature is rising. :( Paracetamol taken! Come on temperature, come down and make me feel better!

hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## MileyMamma

Hope you feel better soon mrs wafter :)

Baby has been using my bladder as a squeeze toy too, seriously think she's trying to make me pee myself!


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, glad your all ok and beginning to feel better.
I need to book my wc, as your all feeling rough after, think I will wait until a date later in the month I have planned for Shauns mum to have the girls.

The last couple of days I keeping wetting myself when I cough! It's defo wee.... Any advice on what I can do about it?
Maybe my body is going to pot as it's 3rd time round :( xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Hi ladies, glad your all ok and beginning to feel better.
> I need to book my wc, as your all feeling rough after, think I will wait until a date later in the month I have planned for Shauns mum to have the girls.
> 
> The last couple of days I keeping wetting myself when I cough! It's defo wee.... Any advice on what I can do about it?
> Maybe my body is going to pot as it's 3rd time round :( xx

same here and only first time round lol i cant even stand up too fast without it happening


----------



## mrsswaffer

Pelvic floor exercises girls!! I haven't (yet) had an accident, and I do them every time we go over speed bumps, someone says 'pelvic floor' or I remember! :p Oh, and every time I sneeze or cough.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Pelvic floor exercises girls!! I haven't (yet) had an accident, and I do them every time we go over speed bumps, someone says 'pelvic floor' or I remember! :p Oh, and every time I sneeze or cough.

how do you do them?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jem- this is my 3rd too- I gave up on my pelvic floor lonnnnnnnnnng ago lol. It almost kills me trying to hold it in when I sneeze!


----------



## Jembug

I've heard of pelvic floor- but what are the exercises? X


----------



## Wiggler

the muscles you use to stop your pee mid flow, tighten them, hold for 6 seconds, and slowly release, you have to slowly release as it is more effective than just letting go :)


----------



## gflady

I really should start doing pelvic floor exercises. How often do you need to do them? X


----------



## Wiggler

at least 5 times, twice a day, for SPD sufferers you want to do it at least 6 times, 3 times a day.


----------



## MileyMamma

I have been doing mine as much as I can.. When I remember! Anyone been having lots of braxton hicks? Had them all eve, and the other day too :(


----------



## gflady

I don't think I've had any BH yet. What do they feel like? X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didnt have any BH with my first daughter but am definitely getting them this time.

For me (and I think I am quite standard!) my bump goes tight and it is just uncomfy but not painful.

I can get them for hours on end from just standing up, walking about - they seem to be worse if I havent drank much, am a bit run down or have been very busy. 

I found them really unnerving at first because the only thing I ever felt that was similar were my very early contractions when I was having Ivy.


----------



## Wiggler

I have BH's, they started quite early this time and are worse when I am stressed. I don't get them too often now, had a few today though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I get BH too they feel weird x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i get a tight/af crampy feeling in my lower tum and back on and off not sure if thats them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

12.13 and neighbours are at it once again:growlmad:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I get BHs randomly, but mostly they coincide with my bladder being full. :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

grrr at neighbours!

xx


----------



## Seity

Hope everyone is feeling good and if not, then I hope you feel better soon. I had the WC vacc at 25 weeks. There had been outbreaks in our area, so I wanted to make sure to protect my baby until he was old enough to get his own shot.
I'm up 24 lbs so far. :happydance: Hoping to gain at least another 11 in the next 8-10 weeks.
Since we've been sharing bumps, here's my 30 week one:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=525131&d=1354403514


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love your bump, Seity. So small and neat. :)

Baby currently has hiccups and has been doing what has felt like the 'Saturday Night' (Whigfield) dance all evening. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Now nearly 2am and cant get to sleep due to the musuc and loud talking :-( im getting si sick of not being able to sleep at night


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bump.
Horrid neighbours!
Im defo having bh, just feel like tighenings around the tummy- Like your tummy can't stretch anymore?

I tried to have a glass of red wine last night but everytime I had a sip it gave me major heartburn :( so can't even enjoy a small glass anymore!

Nine weeks to go.... Scared.com! 
What's everyone up to today?
We are putting the tree up when Shaun gets back from golf. X


----------



## embo216

OMG I thought someone was trying to break in last night :cry: It was that or some kind of large animal on my roof, it was well weird- I went to sleep with a knife next to me :lol:

Whisper have you spoken to your neighbours or the landlord about the noise hun, it's so hard isn't it :( 

Seity your bump is so lovely :cloud9:

Mrsswaffer my baby goes mental during X factor every week- so funny!

I really need to start spending some money when I get some, I have nothing apart from clothes :lol: 

We're going to a Christmas day at the local farm today, they have Santa visiting with his reindeer :D


----------



## Lindylou

Jembug- I'm 9 weeks today as well. Scary!!!!

I get a lot of bh- bump goes so tight and hard. I know it's probe belt daft but if these are practice contractions why don't they hurt ?


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> Jembug- I'm 9 weeks today as well. Scary!!!!
> 
> I get a lot of bh- bump goes so tight and hard. I know it's probe belt daft but if these are practice contractions why don't they hurt ?

I think it must be mother nature trying not to panic us and think these contractions are a breeze- then when they real ones come you get a shock :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Lindylou said:


> Jembug- I'm 9 weeks today as well. Scary!!!!
> 
> I get a lot of bh- bump goes so tight and hard. I know it's probe belt daft but if these are practice contractions why don't they hurt ?

I'm 9 weeks today too! Got our pram yesterday so it is at my mums house all ready for baby! 

I have midwife on Friday so I'm gonna ask about raspberry leaf tea. Have heard that it is good for shortening second stage labour if u take it from about 33-34 weeks.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Is anyone planning to drink raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks, to ease labour? I was thinking about it....


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> Is anyone planning to drink raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks, to ease labour? I was thinking about it....

I'm gonna ask on Friday about it, it will either be the tea or the capsules. I haven't been able to stomach tea since about 9 weeks into my pregnancy.


----------



## Jembug

Never drunk or water anything but thats mainly because Ive looked into what helps, etc. Would be up for trying anything, would love this bub to come a week early so she doesn't clash my middle girls 2nd birthday x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> OMG I thought someone was trying to break in last night :cry: It was that or some kind of large animal on my roof, it was well weird- I went to sleep with a knife next to me :lol:
> 
> Whisper have you spoken to your neighbours or the landlord about the noise hun, it's so hard isn't it :(
> 
> Seity your bump is so lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Mrsswaffer my baby goes mental during X factor every week- so funny!
> 
> I really need to start spending some money when I get some, I have nothing apart from clothes :lol:
> 
> We're going to a Christmas day at the local farm today, they have Santa visiting with his reindeer :D

yep we sent a letter to the landlord about them and they sent one back to us and them one telling them to keep it down in both days and night and the othr for us to record what they get up to at night they stoped just b4 3 last night so i nodded off only to be woken by there bed banging for an hour at 4:growlmad: i knew the min they started hoovering at 6 yesterday that it was gonna happen as she was up and down in high heels for hours inconsidertae beep beeps


----------



## Wiggler

I'll be drinking RLT this time again, the pushing stage was very fast with my daughter and I think the RLT helped that :) It tastes vile though :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is it safe to eat fresh pinaple atm? i really want some fruit and pinapple is top the list


----------



## Wiggler

Pineapple is fine as long as you don't eat 8 whole ones in one sitting :haha: x x x


----------



## gflady

Great bump pic seity.

I think I've lost the ability to sleep through the night. Was up at 3 for the loo then was starving, then I had the worst restless legs, then really bad heartburn! Third night in a row.

Anyone else had a massive growth spurt this week? My bump has grown hugely in the last 2 days! Tis crazy x

Best, let us know what the verdict is with tea x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Pineapple is fine as long as you don't eat 8 whole ones in one sitting :haha: x x x

hehe thank you just had a tin of it thats been there for the past 2 weeks staring at me:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm I love pineapple, it's sets my heartburn off now though :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Mmm I love pineapple, it's sets my heartburn off now though :(

yeh think it has with me too or could be the 4 clementines i just ate too:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm having roast dinner soon, it smells AMAZING! :cloud9: 

I think baby is excited too, she is pounding my ribs :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I'm having roast dinner soon, it smells AMAZING! :cloud9:
> 
> I think baby is excited too, she is pounding my ribs :haha:

i havent had a roast dinner for almost 2 years:nope: christmas will be my first one lol


----------



## gflady

I've just had a roast beef dinner. So good but I'm beyond full now! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

<<<<< jealouse


----------



## Jembug

I got a big fat steak for dinner, jacket potato and salad.

Then a big fat pile of ironing to do after the Xmas tree.... Then prepare for my
Four minute speech for my NVQ tomoz- rather eat my own foot than do the speech :(


----------



## Seity

I already started drinking RLT. You can have it at any time, pregnant, not pregnant, doesn't matter. It's really good for you. I know lots of women who drink it every day and throughout their entire pregnancy. I'm only at 1 cup a day. I won't start upping the amount until after 32 weeks. I think it tastes good, but I love tea. I drink it plain, but I've heard a bit of honey in it makes it more palatable for those who don't like the taste.
I drank it last time and my active labor was about 2 hours and pushing was 5 minutes.


----------



## tntrying22

did not know about the tea - I think Ill try that!

sorry about the terrible neighbors - that's why I hated apartment living. well that and having a landlord lol.

we're having friends over and having italian night tonight - i am pumped for lots of tomato-y cheesiness!

29 weeks today blue eyes! Eek :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> did not know about the tea - I think Ill try that!
> 
> sorry about the terrible neighbors - that's why I hated apartment living. well that and having a landlord lol.
> 
> we're having friends over and having italian night tonight - i am pumped for lots of tomato-y cheesiness!
> 
> 29 weeks today blue eyes! Eek :happydance:

Happy 29 wks! :happydance:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies 
How is everyone ?
Done some Christmas shopping today , was soo busy !
Done most of it now though thankfully 
Not long now ladies :D


----------



## Fruitymeli

mrsswaffer said:


> Is anyone planning to drink raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks, to ease labour? I was thinking about it....

I had it last pregnancy it tasted terrible lol


----------



## PerpetualMama

mrsswaffer said:


> Is anyone planning to drink raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks, to ease labour? I was thinking about it....

I drank it with my last one, and he came 2 weeks late, and nothing but problems with his delivery. Tea probably had nothing to do with THAT though. He was in distress and wouldn't stay in position to descend; they would turn him and he'd turn right back sideways. When they finally got him back into position the fourth or fifth time they had me start pushing immediately (at 7 cm) while the doctor manually held my cervix open. Otherwise my doctor was going to do a c-section. 
I had been told it would help stimulate labor, which is why I had started drinking it last time (I tried a LOT of things to stimulate labor but nothing was making DS come bfore he was ready). I did not know it would help with shortening labor, so I will probably give it another go if my OB approves it!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, I'm thinking Baby will come when he/she is ready anyway, so I know it won't necessarily bring labour on. I'm interested in the tea steadying and possibly shortening labour, though. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Best step mum said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Jembug- I'm 9 weeks today as well. Scary!!!!
> 
> I get a lot of bh- bump goes so tight and hard. I know it's probe belt daft but if these are practice contractions why don't they hurt ?
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today too! Got our pram yesterday so it is at my mums house all ready for baby!
> 
> I have midwife on Friday so I'm gonna ask about raspberry leaf tea. Have heard that it is good for shortening second stage labour if u take it from about 33-34 weeks.Click to expand...

Let us know what she says about raspberry tea. I don't like fruity tea but will gladly drink it if it helps!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yuck think my belly buttons gonna pop feels really odd and has kinda gone flat :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

It might stay flat, mine has never popped :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> It might stay flat, mine has never popped :)

feel so odd its so smooth compared to the rest of the belly lol shes also sticking what im n ot sure is a head or bum out just under my ribs at the top of my belly veryyyyy uncomfy lil madame, cant beleive just 10 weeks time she will be here:cloud9: bricking it mind


----------



## Wiggler

It's really flying by, once Xmas is out of the way it's not going to be long at all!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> It's really flying by, once Xmas is out of the way it's not going to be long at all!

im hoping the neighbours will allow me a few nights sleep before she comes or il be a zombie :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed :hugs:

I'm getting quite nervous about having 3 kids, really excited, but I'm having visions of all 3 screaming their heads off at the same time :rofl:


----------



## gflady

I can't wait for christmas to be over. I know that sounds terrible but I just want to be on mat leave (Jan 6th) and can't wait to have more time to get things sorted for the baby, and then to meet him :)

Sooooo tired. Anyone else experiencing 3rd trimester exhaustion? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've been tired this week. I went into town today for about an hour and came back exhausted! Had a cheeky nap on the sofa. :)

Back to work tomorrow - and only for 7.5 weeks, then maternity leave! Can't wait. :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just seen my belly from abouve gosh ive had a spurt
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Fingers crossed :hugs:
> 
> I'm getting quite nervous about having 3 kids, really excited, but I'm having visions of all 3 screaming their heads off at the same time :rofl:

lol im sure it will be fine hun my friend said her 3rd and 4th were much easyer then 2:shrug:


----------



## gflady

mrsswaffer said:


> I've been tired this week. I went into town today for about an hour and came back exhausted! Had a cheeky nap on the sofa. :)
> 
> Back to work tomorrow - and only for 7.5 weeks, then maternity leave! Can't wait. :D

7.5 weeks- you're hardcore! Don't think I could last that long. x


----------



## mrsswaffer

We will see if I can! If not, I'll just go to my GP and talk to my manager about going off earlier. :) I definitely want to work past Christmas.


----------



## Jembug

Wiggler our kiddies are simular ages... I will have a 3 year 8 month old and this baby is due the day before my second year olds birthday!!!! Eeek

Im not sure how long I can take off work so that's why I've gone Before xmas as I know I will be working by next Xmas.
I'm going to do those keeping in touch days im entitled too, help make the statutory maternity money up x


----------



## Nixilix

Jem what's it like with 2?! My eldest is 2 on 24th feb, this one due on 8th so they can't clash bdays!! Worried bout routine and sleeping!! And my dd1 is totally in the terrible twos haha!


----------



## Wiggler

Having 3 is going to be so much fun :happydance:


----------



## embo216

I'm going to have 3 too :happydance: I am secretly bricking it! I only had 19 months between my 1st too and it was a wonderful age gap, no school runs to get out for and I could get them to nap at the same time- no jealousy as she was too young to understand really. This time with 3 years Im dreading it, I'll have the school run to do, Jack doesn't nap and plus he's a proper mummies boy and won't like sharing me :nope:


----------



## Seity

Lindylou said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Jembug- I'm 9 weeks today as well. Scary!!!!
> 
> I get a lot of bh- bump goes so tight and hard. I know it's probe belt daft but if these are practice contractions why don't they hurt ?
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today too! Got our pram yesterday so it is at my mums house all ready for baby!
> 
> I have midwife on Friday so I'm gonna ask about raspberry leaf tea. Have heard that it is good for shortening second stage labour if u take it from about 33-34 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know what she says about raspberry tea. I don't like fruity tea but will gladly drink it if it helps!Click to expand...

It's raspberry leaf tea, not raspberry tea, so it's not fruity at all. It's made from the leaves of the plant. If you drink raspberry tea, you're drinking the wrong stuff.


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was 2 1/2 when Bethany was born and was going through some VERY severe behavioural issues, he would scream all day, was super clingy, jealous, obsessive about stuff, violent towards himself and us. It got to the point where I regretted getting pregnant again, it turned out really well though, he ADORED being a big brother, and it even calmed some of his issues down.

I don't have to worry about school runs yet, just a 4 year old who doesn't sleep through and Bethany who last time she saw me hold a baby tried to hit it :rofl: I think it will be fine though, we survived Dylans terrible twos, so we can survive anything :)


----------



## Jembug

I found my 20 month age gap ok actually, no jealousy but we had a lapse when our youngest started feeding- Isla the eldest wanted to be fed too like her baby sister.
I found my feelings the hardest rather than routine- just felt guilty for loving another baby, ect. I tried to keep the routine the same and our baby just fitted in around the toddler groups I went to.... But it was hard work and I probably beat myself up emotionally?

But now I also have the nursery runs to do... My two year old could, if I wanted start pre school in Feb but I think a new baby and packing her off is too much. So she won't be going until September.
So anyways I'm also panicking about it all, the girls are in a great routine but my nearly two year old still wakes now and again... Just dreading it but also can't wait to meet our little one. X


----------



## Jembug

Oh ment to say my two have become obsessed with playing with there babies... Not sure if that's a good thing or not?
I think my eldest will be loving and kind to the new baby but she messes me about with her eating so I imagine we will have a relapse there... And Demi has been a biter in the past, so I think she maybe the one to watch?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I loved 21mth age gap. They used to sleep at same time and like Em said no school run etc so I could laze around etc. I did have hard days but most days were fine. I have no idea how a baby will fit in now. 7 yrs just seems like a HUGE age gap :S


----------



## Wiggler

I think once our babies are a few weeks old it will be as if they were always here and we will wonder what we were worrying about :)

Me and OH talked earlier and he is now taking 2 weeks off when baby is born instead of 3, he is a bit upset, but I am quite relieved, I want to get back to normality sooner rather than later.


----------



## embo216

My OH will probably have to take a few days off but not a lot as hes self employed so no paternity leave :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My little girl turned 2 today :cloud9:

I am so glad I have another baby wiggling in my tummy else I would probably have some kind of broody/hormonal meltdown!

Ivy is obsessed with dollies but also she has just become a cousin for the first time so she is seeing lots of my brother and SIL's little girl which I think it good timing for the arrival of our baby :flower:


----------



## embo216

Happy Birthday Ivy! My Jack is 3 on Tuesday :cloud9: Did you have a nice day together? x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I hope Ivy had a lovely day :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awwww happy birthday ivy:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

in agony again tonight defo isnt my pelvis just my right hip cant put any pressure on it:nope:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: rest up hun.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :hugs: rest up hun.

have my heat pack on it atm don't want to take painkillers as feel guilty for doing so:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm the same, I have taken paracetamol once or twice, and really should be on stronger stuff, but I can't do it. 

Sitting on my bum on the sofa works better than painkillers anyway :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I'm the same, I have taken paracetamol once or twice, and really should be on stronger stuff, but I can't do it.
> 
> Sitting on my bum on the sofa works better than painkillers anyway :haha:

before preg i was on diclofenac and have gone from them to nothing but heat and rest quite proud of myself actualy:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

That's brilliant! :happydance:

My physio keeps telling me to go to the docs and get some codeine, but it's addictive and I don't want that stuff affecting the baby. Plus it makes me feel high as a kite so not brilliant when I am looking after my monsters anyway :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> That's brilliant! :happydance:
> 
> My physio keeps telling me to go to the docs and get some codeine, but it's addictive and I don't want that stuff affecting the baby. Plus it makes me feel high as a kite so not brilliant when I am looking after my monsters anyway :haha:

tried codeine once made me feel all funny so never again:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## Jembug

Happy birthday Ivy
Happy birthday Jack for weds.

I can't wait have a little baby flopping over my shoulder. Love it when there searching for the milk and there little mouth opens and they go all frantic like you have starved them for a week. Mime there smell is just delish, even though I bottle fed my girls they still had that scrummy smell about them... Am I strange, ha ha. Just can't wait to see what she looks like x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Happy birthday Ivy
> Happy birthday Jack for weds.
> 
> I can't wait have a little baby flopping over my shoulder. Love it when there searching for the milk and there little mouth opens and they go all frantic like you have starved them for a week. Mime there smell is just delish, even though I bottle fed my girls they still had that scrummy smell about them... Am I strange, ha ha. Just can't wait to see what she looks like x

i cant wait for that neither, get a sneak peak at what she looks like on tues:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Just been looking at pics of my babies when they were newborn :cloud9: Can't wait to meet this baby!

I hope the weeks don't start dragging once Xmas has passed.


----------



## tntrying22

I can't wait to see what he looks like either. Only 2 months and 15 days!! Eeek


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thanks for Ivy's birthday wishes, we had a really lovely day :flower:

We have a NHS growth scan on Saturday because of my GD, I am measuring exactly right though so hoping the diet control is working and she is a normal size.

We have our 4D scan the Saturday afterwards and I have normal MW appointment this week and a consultant appointment next week - lots of appointments always seems to make time go faster!


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone,

2 months to go until my due date, I am planning on walking loads and cleaning loads and doing EVERYTHING that I can to get this baby to come as close to its due date as possible. OH will be thinking his luck is in if DTD is gonna help bring baby out :blush:

My antenatal classes start tonight, I dont know if I really want to go to them though because I think that I would rather not see what is going to happen.

We collected our pram on sat and I am completely in love with it. 

I was awake this morning at 3.30 to go to the bathroom but I also had a foot or something stuck in my ribs becuase I was in agony so I didnt sleep much afterwards. It didnt help that the cat and OH were lying snoring in the bed with me. When I was walking to work, baby made a jolting movement and the pain just vanished from my ribs so it must have decided that it had given mummy enough of a hard time and that it was time to move for a bit. It is super active this morning but hopefully it will calm down soon so that I can get a bit of work done!

I hope that everyone is ok today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all.

Happy Birthday Ivy xx

I am just catching up with one born every min what happens next- (triplets eeeeek) they are at princess Annes where they want me to have this baby! Getting emotional now! Think its time for a cupcake haha

How are you all?

My OH will only have about 5 days off but I dont mind LOL. His hours mean he is home quite a bit anyway x


----------



## mrsswaffer

My baby has been such a wiggly worm this morning! It was mental lying in bed dozing at 7-8am, and just feeling loads of wriggles and jolts! Haha! Even now, at 10am, he/she is wriggling around. Little monkey! :haha:

Today, I'm feeling impatient. I just want Baby here, but I know he/she needs to stay put for another 11 weeks. Plus, we're not ready nursery-wise! :p I've been waking up with headaches these past couple of days. Not fun. :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aww love baby wriggles :) Going to miss that x


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Good luck with your appts Amelie!

I can't wait for baby to be here too. It's going to be the most amazing (and difficult) time. Can't wait to see what he looks like too, espesh as me and DH look like each other's opposites!

Still off on sick leave from work because it's so stressful. But the worry of what others at work will think of me as a result is stressing me out so I'm not sure it's worth it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no, dont stress about what other people think hun xx


----------



## gflady

Thanks Midnight. I'll try not too but not very good at it. Just feel like a wimp but then I guess I have to put myself and baby first rather than work.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

uggg feel a bit zombie like not due to neighbours for once:haha: just couldnt get comfy with my hip culdnt turn over, couldnt get up to pee nothing then she started kicking so hard at my cervix:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh its hard not to think about what others might think but its best not to.

Cant believe we are in December!


----------



## gflady

True. I know, being in december feels like we're on the home straight (not sure why). So exciting!

Poor you Whisper. Hope it improves soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just 2 short mths left:wacko: how fast its gone


----------



## gflady

It's amazing, i'm really excited :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> It's amazing, i'm really excited :)

im exited but at same time terrorfied lol:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im excited but a bit scared too! I think thats off the unknown though. I already have children but there is always that element of will all be ok? How will I cope? etc x


----------



## embo216

In all honesty I could do with a few extra months to prepare myself- I need a elephant pregnancy (2 years!)


----------



## Lindylou

Gladly- dont stress about work. If you do not put yourself and baby first they certainly won't. They should support you in reducing hours/ workload ( it's not working like that for me either though!!) xx

I'm scared of how I will cope during and after the birth but after my hypnobirthing class I'm going to say I am confident that I can birth my baby and know and trust my body to do what it was designed to do. The more I say it hopefully it will sink in :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> In all honesty I could do with a few extra months to prepare myself- I need a elephant pregnancy (2 years!)

i think that would kill me:haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> In all honesty I could do with a few extra months to prepare myself- I need a elephant pregnancy (2 years!)
> 
> i think that would kill me:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is it this week ur appointment hun?


----------



## gflady

Thanks lindy. You're right. I need to be stronger. Everyone on my ward is struggling at the mo too. X


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> is it this week ur appointment hun?

Yep Thursday evening :flower:


----------



## rem_82

Hey everyone, hope your all well?
I had a nightmare weekend and we travelled about 700 miles in 3 days!!! Im exhausted now. But still, we have our crib and rocking chair etc back now, so I can get really excited!!!
Someone said they like the name nevaeh, thats my nieces name and i love it. So cute. We debating on Lottie, Emily, Emmy, Nellie. We going to decide after she is born.
My friends mum thinks she will come out mid jan. I hope so, Im really not enjoying this pregnancy and she feels like she has no room already.
Getting some random period pains today all around the lower back and front, but there is no blood and she still moving so not going to worry. It might be from the chaos we just been through.
Anyone else got snow??? we have, but its melting already!!:nope:


----------



## MileyMamma

Got my 4d scan at 4.30 today so counting down the hours, can't wait!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> Got my 4d scan at 4.30 today so counting down the hours, can't wait!

eeek mines in the morn 9.30 german time so 8.30 uk cant wait but dreading going out in the colddd and trying to find parking and then hobbling around town:dohh: have my 3rd tri screening , ctg , bloods then 3d scan lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> Hey everyone, hope your all well?
> I had a nightmare weekend and we travelled about 700 miles in 3 days!!! Im exhausted now. But still, we have our crib and rocking chair etc back now, so I can get really excited!!!
> Someone said they like the name nevaeh, thats my nieces name and i love it. So cute. We debating on Lottie, Emily, Emmy, Nellie. We going to decide after she is born.
> My friends mum thinks she will come out mid jan. I hope so, Im really not enjoying this pregnancy and she feels like she has no room already.
> Getting some random period pains today all around the lower back and front, but there is no blood and she still moving so not going to worry. It might be from the chaos we just been through.
> Anyone else got snow??? we have, but its melting already!!:nope:

i have been getting them for the past 2 weeks or some really hurt but i think its just stretching or maybe the way baby is laying?, yeh we have had snow on and off today but not settling as grounds so wet


----------



## MileyMamma

Whisper post up pics once you have had it, I'm going to later, a little nervous that she won't co operate and we won't see much! 
Going out in the cold doesn't sound fun wrap up warm!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> Whisper post up pics once you have had it, I'm going to later, a little nervous that she won't co operate and we won't see much!
> Going out in the cold doesn't sound fun wrap up warm!

if she behaves i will lol normaly on scans she hides:haha:


----------



## embo216

ooh my Name is Emily so Im quite a fan ;) I LOVE lottie for a little girl, always have- my daughter has a super cute little friend at school called Lottie :) Her Dad refuses to call her Lottie though and she's only Charlotte to him :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Emil;y was the name we were gonna use but its too common here so we have gone for lena:cloud9: just looking on the website for my docs and they have the new hd scans they look amazing not sure if it will be that we have tomoz but they are so so clear can even see the veins! like tis one
 



Attached Files:







index.jpeg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fides

hope the scans go well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cant wait to see your scan pics!

I love the name Lottie but it seems to be getting quite popular here. I loved it since the book "The lottie project" when I was a little girl! Thats also where I heard of Ruby lol in "double act" haha. 

x


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper- she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Whisper- she is absolutely beautiful

Thats not mine hun just posted showing what the scans they do are like I have mine in the morning xxx


----------



## rem_82

If we used Lottie, it would be Charlotte, but we decided to just see what she looks like, as we cant agree or decide.
Just had a lush bath and she was sticking her bum out on the left, so funny when she does that!!!! The period pains have stopped now whisper so maybe your right.
Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Your lucky if its colour like that one!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

evening xx


----------



## Newt4

Wow thats such a clear scan!


----------



## gflady

Evening! I've had the most boring day- been reading policies for work. Yawn. And have been stuffing my face with chocolate :/

Good luck with scans ladies x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Evening!! So, Kate's up the duff and has hyperemesis. Think she'll start posting on BnB? Hehe!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey for royal baby :)

I cant get enough pineapple!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yey for royal baby :)
> 
> I cant get enough pineapple!

In still paying for the pinaple I ate lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've never been into fruit at all. Now is probably the best time to get into it, right? I only really like bananas and strawberries!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont like much fruit- prefer veg.

Now I am craving greasy indian naan bread! Whats wrong with me!


----------



## embo216

ooh I love naan bread and pompadoms- only part of a Indian takeaway I like :lol:


----------



## tntrying22

I am so excited for a royal baby :) I just love her...

Gflady, I've stuffed jellybeans and chocolate all day argh! 

I just posted some (albeit blurry) pics of our nursery here :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7-lets-share-our-nursery-30.html#post23646135

Don't think they do the colors and coziness justice!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> I am so excited for a royal baby :) I just love her...
> 
> Gflady, I've stuffed jellybeans and chocolate all day argh!
> 
> I just posted some (albeit blurry) pics of our nursery here :happydance:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7-lets-share-our-nursery-30.html#post23646135
> 
> Don't think they do the colors and coziness justice!

Your nursery.is gorgeouse! We stilk havent done ours keep saying we will start it tgen end up doing other things lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im so tired but scared to sleep as the way baby is laying I think I may wet the bed if I drift off! She just loves my bladder argggh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> ooh I love naan bread and pompadoms- only part of a Indian takeaway I like :lol:

Happy birthday jack  xx


----------



## fides

WhisperOfHope said:


> Im so tired but scared to sleep as the way baby is laying I think I may wet the bed if I drift off! She just loves my bladder argggh

awww! mine keeps ramming my bladder with his head, now that he's head-down... plus, this is gross, :blush: some of those jabs make me leak a bit of pee and i need to wear a pad now - ewwww!!!! :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

fides said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Im so tired but scared to sleep as the way baby is laying I think I may wet the bed if I drift off! She just loves my bladder argggh
> 
> awww! mine keeps ramming my bladder with his head, now that he's head-down... plus, this is gross, :blush: some of those jabs make me leak a bit of pee and i need to wear a pad now - ewwww!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

I got in my sils car the other day and leaked some pee lmao goid job I had pads on! I havent a clue how sges laying just that shes still really liw down :-s


----------



## Lindylou

This may sound silly but has my baby just dropped even though I'm 31 weeks? It's 1:30 am and I got really strong tightening up under my boobs ( my bump comes straight out from there) It was so uncomfortable I got put of bed and went the bathroom. Now the blimp does not start under my boobs and I can breathe in again. Belly button now feels a lot shallower and all pressure under ribs has gone. Is this dropping? Is it too early? Xxx


----------



## sevenofnine

I know it's late to join in, but I didn't know this group was here until now! 

:dohh:

I'm due February 1st, and am VERY excited!


----------



## fides

welcome! adding to 1st page...


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> This may sound silly but has my baby just dropped even though I'm 31 weeks? It's 1:30 am and I got really strong tightening up under my boobs ( my bump comes straight out from there) It was so uncomfortable I got put of bed and went the bathroom. Now the blimp does not start under my boobs and I can breathe in again. Belly button now feels a lot shallower and all pressure under ribs has gone. Is this dropping? Is it too early? Xxx

Sounds like baby did - I've heard if you can fit 4 fingers between bottom of your boobs and the top of your bump he's dropped fully. Im at 2 ha.

Welcome sevenofnines!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moring ladies managed 5 or 6 hours kip last night without peeing the bed:haha: not drinkng anything this morn yet or will end up in search of the nearest loo by time we get into the car:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sevenofnine said:


> I know it's late to join in, but I didn't know this group was here until now!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> I'm due February 1st, and am VERY excited!

welcome:flower:


----------



## Lindylou

tntrying22 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> This may sound silly but has my baby just dropped even though I'm 31 weeks? It's 1:30 am and I got really strong tightening up under my boobs ( my bump comes straight out from there) It was so uncomfortable I got put of bed and went the bathroom. Now the blimp does not start under my boobs and I can breathe in again. Belly button now feels a lot shallower and all pressure under ribs has gone. Is this dropping? Is it too early? Xxx
> 
> Sounds like baby did - I've heard if you can fit 4 fingers between bottom of your boobs and the top of your bump he's dropped fully. Im at 2 ha.
> 
> Welcome sevenofnines!Click to expand...

I couldn't fit 1 finger there really but my hand now goes flat!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! How is everyone today?

My cheeky little lady is laying really awkwardly and low and it's so uncomfortable, I poked and prodded her to try t get her to move and she just went lower! Cheeky girly definitely takes after her big brother and sister :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Morning ladies! My little boy is 3 today :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Happy birthday Jack!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy birthday Jack! :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Happy birthday Jack! 

Anyone else had a massive increase in appetite now we're in the third tri? Mine is ridiculous.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm still struggling to eat, I feel so ill after I eat that it puts me off all day. I couldn't stop eating with my daughter though :)


----------



## gflady

I wish I was more like that :) From about 4:30 this morning I couldn't sleep because I was so hungry.


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like how I was with Bethany, if I wasn't eating I felt ill and weak, and I couldn't stop thinking about food :rofl:

I had a bacon sandwich this morning and for the first time in my bacon loving life I didn't enjoy it :cry: This baby is MEAN!


----------



## gflady

No way! Even as a former vegetarian I can recognise the seriousness of this :laugh2:


----------



## rem_82

welcome sevenofnine, we have the same due date. Welcome to the last 8 weeks!!!
can u believe its only 8 weeks left from fri!!! that is scary!!! Now i'm super stressed!!! need to hurry and move before xmas!!!

gflady, i get hungry days, today being one of them, but i get days where nothing tastes nice and i dont know what to eat!!! Im trying to eat better for the end, like a last minute vitamin and mineral boost for bubsy!!!
loving the nursery tnt, wish i could do mine. I have a plaque for the wall that sats angel in pastel colours. But thats it. I have plans though, just no time!!! lol!


----------



## Wiggler

I think this baby is going to be grounded for life! She is so mean to me :cry: :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just back from doc everything perfect with baby shes head down almost with feet up on my right and posteria placenta, had the scan but she wasnt being very co operative so only got 6 pics in some it looks a bit odd lol but she was sucking her big toe, and the cord is don the side of the kneck so they couldnt get the best pics as shaddows but will post anyway lol oh and i have yet another yeast infection and a water infectin
 



Attached Files:







baby_1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6









baby_2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









baby_3.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









baby_4.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









baby_5.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gflady

Wow, amazing scan pics.

Ruth, I should probably try to eat more healthily now that my appetite has increased. I just love cake and chocolate sooo much :) I hope I get the non-hungry days soon!

So jealous of you ladies who only have 8 weeks left. I can't wait to meet my little boy and every now and again I yearn to have my body back.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I love the scan pics :cloud9: 

Its so amazing to think it's not long at all til this thread is full of newborn pics and then hopefully we will be moving to a Feb 2013 Love Bugs parenting group, rather than a pregnancy group :cloud9:


----------



## MileyMamma

Here she is! was there for 2 and a half hours as she was being very uncooperative!
she is weighing in at 2lb 14oz, image quality is a bit rubbish as waiting for the disk of image to come thru the post so there are ones i took of the prints on my phone:
 



Attached Files:







3d1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









3d2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









3d3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> just back from doc everything perfect with baby shes head down almost with feet up on my right and posteria placenta, had the scan but she wasnt being very co operative so only got 6 pics in some it looks a bit odd lol but she was sucking her big toe, and the cord is don the side of the kneck so they couldnt get the best pics as shaddows but will post anyway lol oh and i have yet another yeast infection and a water infectin

Love the pictures she looks lovely :) hope the infections clear up soon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> Here she is! was there for 2 and a half hours as she was being very uncooperative!
> she is weighing in at 2lb 14oz, image quality is a bit rubbish as waiting for the disk of image to come thru the post so there are ones i took of the prints on my phone:

awww so cute, im a lil sad now as thats my last scan:( lol oh well just 10 weeks left lena now weighs roughly 3lbs 10- 1665 grams


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lovely piccies of your little girls Whisper and Miley :cloud9:

My 4d scan is on the 15th, I have an NHS growth scan this Saturday though and intrigued about her weight.


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Here she is! was there for 2 and a half hours as she was being very uncooperative!
> she is weighing in at 2lb 14oz, image quality is a bit rubbish as waiting for the disk of image to come thru the post so there are ones i took of the prints on my phone:
> 
> awww so cute, im a lil sad now as thats my last scan:( lol oh well just 10 weeks left lena now weighs roughly 3lbs 10- 1665 gramsClick to expand...

I know what you mean about not seeing baby again, nice to think that next time we see our girls they will be in our arms!


----------



## sevenofnine

gflady said:


> Anyone else had a massive increase in appetite now we're in the third tri? Mine is ridiculous.

I've definitely felt hungrier! I wake up to pee around 3-4am every night, and think about food every time! (But I always just go back to sleep because my husband wakes up at 6am for work, so that's when I can FINALLY eat breakfast :haha:)



rem_82 said:


> welcome sevenofnine, we have the same due date. Welcome to the last 8 weeks!!!
> can u believe its only 8 weeks left from fri!!! that is scary!!! Now i'm super stressed!!! need to hurry and move before xmas!!!

Oh my goodness.... 8 WEEKS! It's crazy! At the beginning, I had this feeling like it would never actually come or get any closer. I'd think, "Eh, 9 months is a long ways away. I have plenty of time!" 

Little did I realize, it goes by at LIGHTNING SPEED!

:wohoo:


----------



## gflady

Glad I'm not the only one. I've just had lunch but am meeting my friend in an hour so may well have a second lunch then! Shocking.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 29 weeks gflady :)

Happy Birthday Jack.

Love the scan pics :)

Ughh been feeling so rotten lately, cant put my finger on it but this morning had some spotting which I recognised was like the plug when I lost it with my daugther so phoned MW and went in they said HB is fine and baby was moving, it did look like the plug but they can regrow?? I am having cramps but not serious pain so they told me its body prepping and rest at home!??
I am lucky I can rest now but I cant really see that possible for the next few days to be honest?!


----------



## Nixilix

Lovely scans girls. 

Had a lump on my neck which i noticed 3 weeks ago. Had tests for thyroid problems but they came back fine, had scan last week and they said it was a cyst but need to see specialist. Went to see them today and they took a biopsy and drained it there and then! Didnt hurt one bit but worked myself up cause i want prepared! So lump has gone and i get the results in a week. Hopefully nothing bad - he seemed to think it was going to be ok tho.

Was so hard in the scan not to ask to see a peek of baby haha!!


----------



## embo216

Oh Em thats scary, I know you live a pretty active lifestyle, I lost my plug with Jack at 30 weeks but it all regrew. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am glad to hear lots of stories of losing plug early. I lost plug at 36 weeks with R and she was born at 39 weeks so hopefully will be ok. Just worried as going through such a shitty stressful time. I dont know if my partner just feels bad and will piss off when I have had the baby? I dont know why I think that, we just seem to be more like friends than partners. x


----------



## tntrying22

Miley and whisper - so jealous of your scans! We aren't getting anymore unless there is a problem :(

Gflady - I ate half a dozen mini donuts and two pieces of chocolate pie yesterday - yikes!! Oh and a huge handful of jelly beans:wacko: I honestly ate more sweets than actual food - My appetite is gone wonky again - all I want are sweets and actual food sounds hit or miss. Im not nearly as hungry as second tri.

And I know what you mean about bacon - this baby has pushed me off mac and cheese and for anyone that knows me that's a big deal LOL.

Happy birthday Jack!

Midnight - yikes - well everything is ok for now so try not to worry!

Nix - hoping things turn out alright for you!:flower:

Thanks for the good comments on the nursery! I thought about it so much now I don't know what to do with my time!


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am glad to hear lots of stories of losing plug early. I lost plug at 36 weeks with R and she was born at 39 weeks so hopefully will be ok. Just worried as going through such a shitty stressful time. I dont know if my partner just feels bad and will piss off when I have had the baby? I dont know why I think that, we just seem to be more like friends than partners. x

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks hun, have no idea why I feel this way. He has not actually done anything wrong! I am just hoping that I feel a bit run down and hormones are taking over. Sigh xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thanks hun, have no idea why I feel this way. He has not actually done anything wrong! I am just hoping that I feel a bit run down and hormones are taking over. Sigh xx

I know what you mean though hun, I have all sorts of thoughts running through my head and my emotions are all over the shop- I sobbed like a baby when I lost a ebay auction earliar:blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am glad to hear lots of stories of losing plug early. I lost plug at 36 weeks with R and she was born at 39 weeks so hopefully will be ok. Just worried as going through such a shitty stressful time. I dont know if my partner just feels bad and will piss off when I have had the baby? I dont know why I think that, we just seem to be more like friends than partners. x

just rest up the best you can hun, hormones an do funny things to us thought wise ive notcied


----------



## tntrying22

....and my boobs are officially started making colostrum...that's great cause I want to bf but so weird!


----------



## Best step mum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am glad to hear lots of stories of losing plug early. I lost plug at 36 weeks with R and she was born at 39 weeks so hopefully will be ok. Just worried as going through such a shitty stressful time. I dont know if my partner just feels bad and will piss off when I have had the baby? I dont know why I think that, we just seem to be more like friends than partners. x

On the more like friends than partners note, my DH and I are making a massive effort to keep our spark going, with loads of cuddles just like we always have. We are also still having our date night every month, even if it is just dinner out somewhere. I think that this keeps us from falling into the friends place.

I also make a point at least twice a day to tell him how much I love him, with the hormones and the fact that it is me who has the baby inside me sometimes he just feels left out. We also lie at night on the sofa together and he feels baby move. It makes him feel closer to baby, although one night last week, he got a kick on the side of the head and didnt like it :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> ....and my boobs are officially started making colostrum...that's great cause I want to bf but so weird!

its yucky stuff lol keep finding it dried to my boob in the morns


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> ....and my boobs are officially started making colostrum...that's great cause I want to bf but so weird!

Still nothing for me. Which worries me because I want to bf but have PCOS and know that sometimes PCOS patients have issue with producing bm.


----------



## Seity

Blue eyes 81 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> ....and my boobs are officially started making colostrum...that's great cause I want to bf but so weird!
> 
> Still nothing for me. Which worries me because I want to bf but have PCOS and know that sometimes PCOS patients have issue with producing FM.Click to expand...

I didn't have anything until after the birth last pregnancy. No changes to my breasts at all, but my colostrum and milk came in after the birth just fine.
I had only weaned my son a few months before getting pregnant again this time, so my breast have never actually stopped producing. As long as I don't stimulate them, I don't get anything out though.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have had no colostrum (that I know of). I keep sort of expecting it, but I know it often doesn't come until after Baby's born, so I'm not worried. My boobs feel hard a lot of the time though. Boo!


----------



## tntrying22

Blue eyes 81 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> ....and my boobs are officially started making colostrum...that's great cause I want to bf but so weird!
> 
> Still nothing for me. Which worries me because I want to bf but have PCOS and know that sometimes PCOS patients have issue with producing FM.Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry yet. It's not very much - just a little on my bra I noticed and if I squeeze them its a tiny bit. Don't think I need pads just yet LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure if its my hormones or not but the girl upstairs laugh is reall peeing me off she sounds like a hyeeena!


----------



## gflady

Thanks Midnight. Hope you feel better soon, and get as much rest as you can.
Pregnancy defo does funny things to the mind. I've been super paranoid about all kinds of things. DH and I are mostly in the friends zone at mo and our sex life is virtually non-existant. But I'm not too worried about it because I figure relationships take on different forms at different points in life, and sometimes there are dry spells. For me, the most important thing is that we love each other. Does that sound unrealistic?

Best step mum, we try to do date nights at least once a month too- it really helps! Espesh as DH is rubbish at making conversation when at home. He goes into zombie mode once he's home from work. I think I need the date nights to know what's actually going on with him!

Tnt, glad i'm not the only one- yesterday literally all I wanted was sweet stuff! I've been trying to be good today but not very successfully! However, I've made sure there isn't any chocolate in the house which is the only way to stop me from devouring it all.

I haven't had any colostrum yet but I'm quite happy with it taking a while to show up! As long as it comes by the time baby arrives that's fine by me! 

Blue Eyes, I have PCOS too but I'm sure al will be fine. I also know a few friends who have PCOS and haven't had any probs BFing.


----------



## gflady

PS Midnight, I'm defo more paranoid and teary when I'm run down. I'm a nightmare after I've done night shifts!


----------



## gflady

nixilix, hope all is fine with the lump. I'm sure it will be as it seems that pregnancy just makes your body do crazy things sometimes :)


----------



## MileyMamma

If I squeeze my nipple white stuff comes out but not much of it, plus it hurts as they are really sore ATM!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you everyone for your input. I am sure hormones are just making it worse. I just feel sooo unsexy and then I get paranoid. I shouldnt moan really- he never goes out or anything that would annoy me but we never TALK properly, we have conversations all the time lol but never about how we feel. He says it is my hormones talking and then gets annoyed. He is not one to talk about feelings!

We do say love you etc but sometimes it just feels like habit. I dont know. I know he gets nervous when I am pregnant and obv life is stressful with 2 children/money/work/christmas etc but I just feel odd right now, not like his partner who he finds sexy but I just feel like a minging frump! 

^ Sorry had to get that out!

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My boobs dont leak if I squeeze them but I do sometimes notice a bit on my pj top or in my bra!


----------



## Jembug

Nixlix hope you get a good result on your biopsy, if it helps I had two lumps on my neck and I got the all clear.

Midnight completely know where your coming from.... I was moaning about having a date night with the husband but we have zero spare cash until I go back to work. Life is getting a bit 'boring' as all we do is sit in front on the tv or on our I phones!

Anyway, gotta to go, got friends coming for a much needed catch up and a take away.
Have a good evening everyone... Sorry not had chance to comment about everyone xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. I am sure hormones are just making it worse. I just feel sooo unsexy and then I get paranoid. I shouldnt moan really- he never goes out or anything that would annoy me but we never TALK properly, we have conversations all the time lol but never about how we feel. He says it is my hormones talking and then gets annoyed. He is not one to talk about feelings!
> 
> We do say love you etc but sometimes it just feels like habit. I dont know. I know he gets nervous when I am pregnant and obv life is stressful with 2 children/money/work/christmas etc but I just feel odd right now, not like his partner who he finds sexy but I just feel like a minging frump!
> 
> ^ Sorry had to get that out!
> 
> xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i only have tmi sorry but hard crusty stuff on my nipples lol, we thought id started leaking one day but i think it was just water or so on my top or id be having it now to


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My boobs didnt leak with my daughter, just the crusty stuff on nipples and I bf her fine.

To get colostrum out for most people is quite hard work, it isnt unusual to leak :flower:


----------



## Seity

Saw the midwife for my 30 week appointment today. Everything still going smoothly and my little bump actually measured 1 week ahead. No problems so far and nice, wriggly baby.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

don't think my belly buttns gonna be a innie much longer she keeps sticking her bum out and makes my belly button almost pop lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha: my sister wont look at the scan pics says they are scary and looks like aliens lol:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Baby has decided I am not to use my bump as a mousemat, she keeps kicking the mouse :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :haha:
> 
> Baby has decided I am not to use my bump as a mousemat, she keeps kicking the mouse :rofl:

lmao nver thought of using bump as a mouse matt:haha: i used it as a cup holder last night tho:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

My kids use it as a pillow, I use it as a table, mousemat, armrest :rofl: It has so many uses :rofl:

Urgh just remembered one thing I dread post baby. Feeling like I have no tummy muscles for a week, that is going to suuuuck with 2 very cuddly kids climbing all over me!


----------



## MileyMamma

I use mine as an armrest too! Going to miss is once she's here! 
Baby is super active today as been flipping and turning since I woke up!


----------



## tntrying22

lol yep he doesnt like it when i rest the computer on it - or maybe he does - he kicks it and then stops when i move it hahaha


----------



## Wiggler

Typical, I get into bed and a certain little one decides it's the perfect time to jump about and make my belly jiggle lol. No using my tummy as a book rest tonight, it would be jumping about lol. 

I'm going to really miss the kicks when she is here, even the bladder shots.


----------



## MileyMamma

I think they know when it's bedtime she decides its the perfect time to perform acrobatics!


----------



## Wiggler

Omg I think she is doing flips now! So much for an early night :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lol so far my lo is behaving! And other then my hip and awful heartburn im comfy for once lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have had 2 midwife appointments in the past week - 1 at the hospital and 1 at my normal doctors surgery.

Both times they said that no part of baby is in my pelvis and therefore she is a naughty baby :haha: 

I can tell she is very high, but I think from my perspective it means I am really comfy. I havent had any aches or pains and am walking a couple of miles a day absolutely fine :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol at tummy after, I walked all hunched for the first 24hours as it was so weird not to have a bump! your gravity shifts! 

My baby moves so much today, my side actually hurts! I dont know if that is normal or not. I feel battered from the inside! Not complaining but I swear she is still flipping!


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany used to kick me in the same spot over and over until it hurt even when my clothes brushed against it! I hope this one doesn't do the same, I hurt enough as it is!


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper and Miley, your girls are beautiful!!!

Midnight, hope you are feeling better and yes the plug can regrow...as long as water doesn't break and baby is still active I think you're fine. Plus you can lose just small bits of your plug along the way (I do occasionally and my doctor said it was normal). 

Embo, Happy Birthday to Jack!!!

I am super jealous of you ladies who only have 8 weeks left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaaah wish it was me! Really anxious for this little guy to get here (although I want him to stay put until full term)!

Wiggler I am the same...my appetite is way down. Some days it's really hard for me to eat. Baby is always measuring ahead though, so hopefully it's not affecting him. 

Haven't really had any contractions today...first time in weeks...so maybe they have calmed down a bit. Baby has had a lazy day today. He's moving but they are more wiggles and rolls than kicks. He did manage to attack my bladder earlier and make me pee myself though...and then kicked me once in boob a few minutes ago. Guess he didn't like how I was sitting!


----------



## embo216

agghhh we have loads of snow this morning! I'm terrified of falling over in it on the school run :( Im the most clumsy person ever...


----------



## Wiggler

Send it this way, I loooove snow, but we never get any :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boo! We didn't get any either. Or - if we did, it's thawed already. :(


----------



## gflady

Morning! No snow here either! Don't mind tho, I'm not a big fan of snow.

I have to say, as much as I feel guilty for being signed off work this week, I think I really needed it. I'm only now starting to feel more relaxed and less of a stresshead. And I'm sleeping better (when baby allows!). I didn't realise how stressed I was before now :)


----------



## embo216

It always snows on or around Jacks birthday here :lol: we used to call him Jack frost because it always happened :lol: I managed not to fall over in the snow which is good!

GF lady glad your having a much needed rest, your a good person for worrying about your workmates but you and baby come first :)


----------



## embo216

ooh Im 31 weeks today- 63 days till my due date :wacko:


----------



## gflady

Thanks embo, you're kind. Happy 31 weeks! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Snoooowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been dancing around the flat!!! :happydance:

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/391819_10152302217090114_374038495_n.jpg​


----------



## embo216

:lol: Ive been having snowball fights on the way to school- NOT by choice! haha


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck tomorrow embo incase i dont get chance to post tomorrow xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 31 weeks em :)

I took kids to school and went back to bed!
No snow here- car was not even icy lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no snow here yet


----------



## Best step mum

Oh, I wish that I could see which part of baby keeps poking me. I am hoping that it is its bum sticking out because in that case, it is still head down!

Hopefully the midwife at my appointment on friday will be able to tell me what it is.

Im going to ask about both raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil at my appointment. I will let you all know what I am told!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> Oh, I wish that I could see which part of baby keeps poking me. I am hoping that it is its bum sticking out because in that case, it is still head down!
> 
> Hopefully the midwife at my appointment on friday will be able to tell me what it is.
> 
> Im going to ask about both raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil at my appointment. I will let you all know what I am told!

i always thought i could feel feet really low down but found out yesterday its her hands as shes head down lol


----------



## Best step mum

Mine was head down at my 29 week appointment which was 2 weeks ago, I still ahve a feeling of pressure on my pelvis, so I hope that baby is still in the same position.

It almost feels like it is sticking its bum out at the side of my belly, although it also feels like it has about 8 hands and feet because the movement seems to be all over the place!


----------



## babydreams85

My little man is prone to flipping lol. He changes daily from transverse to breech to head down....although transverse and breech are his favorites I think. When I lay on my right side there are big kicks to my left side, right above my hip...I can actually feel the feet pushing into my hand if I sit it there. Two days last week and then again last night he was kicking my boobs and inside my ribs (so head down). MOSTLY he kicks my sides, right under my belly button (I'm thinking these are knees?), and of course his favorite...my bladder! Usually his hands are around my ribs. This morning he is back to his low kicks. The weirdest feeling I think is when he's wiggling/flipping in there and it looks like my tummy is rolling...and I can feel feet in one place and hands in another...then two seconds later the hands are where the feet were lol. He doesn't sit still very often!

Ahhhh wish it was snowing here!!! It's raining :(


----------



## sevenofnine

Best step mum said:


> Oh, I wish that I could see which part of baby keeps poking me. I am hoping that it is its bum sticking out because in that case, it is still head down!
> 
> Hopefully the midwife at my appointment on friday will be able to tell me what it is.
> 
> Im going to ask about both raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil at my appointment. I will let you all know what I am told!

My naughty girl is footling breech, so I'm hoping she'll flip soon!!!! I have the laptop resting on my tummy and she keeps punching it! :haha:

I SO WISH WE WOULD GET SOME SNOW HERE! Usually by now we've had at least one decent snowstorm, but not a flake to be seen yet. 

:(

I love snow. Two days ago it was 65F outside... :wacko:

None in sight in the forecast either. Send some snow over this way!


----------



## babydreams85

sevenofnine said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I wish that I could see which part of baby keeps poking me. I am hoping that it is its bum sticking out because in that case, it is still head down!
> 
> Hopefully the midwife at my appointment on friday will be able to tell me what it is.
> 
> Im going to ask about both raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil at my appointment. I will let you all know what I am told!
> 
> My naughty girl is footling breech, so I'm hoping she'll flip soon!!!! I have the laptop resting on my tummy and she keeps punching it! :haha:
> 
> I SO WISH WE WOULD GET SOME SNOW HERE! Usually by now we've had at least one decent snowstorm, but not a flake to be seen yet.
> 
> :(
> 
> I love snow. Two days ago it was 65F outside... :wacko:
> 
> None in sight in the forecast either. Send some snow over this way!Click to expand...

It was in the 70s here the last couple days!!! Ughhh, I hate warm weather...bring on the snow!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

pretty sure baby is breech but she moves quite a bit still. 

I cant wait to see the order all the babys are born!


----------



## embo216

My boy went from breech and then he was transverse a few weeks back :) Will see hes lying at my midwife on Friday or they might be able to tell me at the MRI tomorrow :)

In other news I bought the babies pram today- SO excited!!!


----------



## Best step mum

embo216 said:


> My boy went from breech and then he was transverse a few weeks back :) Will see hes lying at my midwife on Friday or they might be able to tell me at the MRI tomorrow :)
> 
> In other news I bought the babies pram today- SO excited!!!

What kind of pram did you go for?

I was so excited when we collected our pram on sat, It is in my mums house at the minute with all the rest of the stuff - if it was in my house, I would be looking at it and playing with it constantly!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we are suppose to have snow tonight, tomo and tomo night and weekend its ment to drop to -10:wacko: thats tooooooooo cold


----------



## gflady

I can't wait to see the order our babies are born in either! I hope mine's not overdue!

We're going to buy our pram soon. The in-laws have given us some money for one. We've decided to get the phil and teds navigator. Anyone have any experience with phil and teds prams?


----------



## Nixilix

weve bought a second hand phil and teds sport with double kit. been using it with DD1 and its good - they are quite heavy tho x


----------



## gflady

Yeah, I've heard they're quite heavy which is my main concern I think.


----------



## Nixilix

we have the Zoom from first time round which i will use again for baby when i go out alone or with husband who can walk with DD1. 

Really good deal - think we paid 285 and its the carrycot and the pram part so used the carrycot in the house as a second moses basket.

oooh its on special at £250 now - and it comes in purple! 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-zoom-pushchair-purple/181966100/type-i/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I have a silver cross sleepover, but need to get a smaller pram /buggy for going to my mums in june and for times we need space in the car well his mums car as non of us drive


----------



## embo216

I had a phil and teds vibe when my 2 were very little as my double and it was amazing! I went for the bugaboo cam this time, Ive had one each time when the my 2 were babies and always loved them for a newborn. I've still got Jacks bugaboo bee plus which I will hang onto I think and get it out again once new baby is a bit older :)


----------



## Seity

My inlaws bought us a stroller for #1, but we almost never used it. It was just so much easier to wear him. We'll probably just wear #2 as well.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think all strollers have good and bad reviews anyway, its best to make up own mind and I am sure you will be fine. I also love phill and teds :) I have the quinny zapp xtra this time and the Obaby zezu for walking x


----------



## babydreams85

Well my boobs are really leaking bad today. If I squeeze them just a tiny bit a BUNCH of liquid comes out. Eeek! Guess I won't have a problem feeding him! lol


----------



## Newt4

I have the sport double too, I don't find it that heavy although I don't use it much at all. I either wore Anna or she walked. 
We have had snow since mid October lol.


----------



## Jembug

I just have a second hand three wheeler from the mothercare range... And a double pushchair from kiddicare. I dont tend to look at pushchairs/prams and stuff.... Although I like the look of the bugaboo ones.

My husband gently groped my boob tonight and I looked down and my top was soaked!!!
Never had leaky boobs before a baby!

We had some suprise snow this morning, my girls had a little play but it was freezing.

I had a spicy curry last night and I've been suffering with major heart burn all day, ouch!

Embo is it your scan Tomoz? Goodluck, will be thinking of you and I hope you receive positive news 
X


----------



## Wiggler

I never even looked at doubles, my poor pelvis has a hissy fit just pushing a single and I babywear a lot so it never really crossed my mind. I do wonder how much I may regret that when baby is here :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> I just have a second hand three wheeler from the mothercare range... And a double pushchair from kiddicare. I dont tend to look at pushchairs/prams and stuff.... Although I like the look of the bugaboo ones.
> 
> My husband gently groped my boob tonight and I looked down and my top was soaked!!!
> Never had leaky boobs before a baby!
> 
> We had some suprise snow this morning, my girls had a little play but it was freezing.
> 
> I had a spicy curry last night and I've been suffering with major heart burn all day, ouch!
> 
> Embo is it your scan Tomoz? Goodluck, will be thinking of you and I hope you receive positive news
> X

We had snow too :happydance: I know stevenage well, I went to Uni in Hatfield :) 

Yea my MRI is tomorrow hun, it's not till gone 7 in the evening and I don't think they give me any results till I see my consultants the following week :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck tomorrow embo. Hope you receive nothing but good news.
Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Jembug

Oh wow do you, good old Stevenage! Ha ha. Where did you grow up then?
Funnily enough I was ment to go to the galleria in Hatfield today but stayed home instead. X small world!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope it goes well tomorrow embo :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> Oh wow do you, good old Stevenage! Ha ha. Where did you grow up then?
> Funnily enough I was ment to go to the galleria in Hatfield today but stayed home instead. X small world!

I grew up in Essex but went uni there, worked in the huge Tesco off the A1 for years too :haha: Oh the Galleria is a pile of cack eh :winkwink:


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck tomorrow Embo! Hope your little boy is perfect!!!


----------



## embo216

Me too! He's certainly a little bruiser already with all his kicking! Would be a shame if hes come all this way to come away with brain damage :cry:


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> Me too! He's certainly a little bruiser already with all his kicking! Would be a shame if hes come all this way to come away with brain damage :cry:

:hugs: Well he's a strong baby, so that's a great sign! Will be checking for updates tomorrow...but you and he are in my thoughts & prayers!!!


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha Embo! I don't know Hatfield well at all, just where the galleria. Erm not sure that Stevenage is much better? Ha ha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good luck tomorrow em:hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck embo for both of you xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am sure he is just fine Em, I hope you get a date for the results xx


----------



## gflady

All the best for tomorrow embo! Will be thinking of you and baby xxx


----------



## rem_82

good luck tomorrow embo!!!

prams - we have got a silvercross pram, not the new design. I wanted it with Ds but couldnt afford it then.

Woke up this morning in so much pain. My pelvis is really giving me grief now. I'm still getting period pains that come and go. Really dont know what thats about!!!

We had snow today, lots of little flurries, think there will be a massive blast of it soon!!! Apparently thats what happens up here!!! Freezing too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> good luck tomorrow embo!!!
> 
> prams - we have got a silvercross pram, not the new design. I wanted it with Ds but couldnt afford it then.
> 
> Woke up this morning in so much pain. My pelvis is really giving me grief now. I'm still getting period pains that come and go. Really dont know what thats about!!!
> 
> We had snow today, lots of little flurries, think there will be a massive blast of it soon!!! Apparently thats what happens up here!!! Freezing too!

i found the reason for my crampy pains yesterday a nasty uti have you had a check for anytging like that?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I remember with Ivy having period pains a lot around 30-34 weeks, I think it was just loads of stretching :nope:


----------



## tntrying22

Good luck tomorrow embo.

I've told DH boobs are officially off limits to him now haha. He has a habit of grabbing too hard and I've literally smacked him upside the head a couple of times.

Jealous of the snow. It's been in the 50s here but was high 60s last week - sun at least but it doesn't feel much like december. I have yet to put a coat on. We usually get 2-3 light snows but not until Jan/Feb - yah juuuussst great. Snow around the south means panic on bread, milk and alcohol and idiot drivers for even 2in of snow.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i so didnt want to get up this morning ended up sleeping till 11:haha: hubby woke me to tell me it had snowed and we had to go out at ten but i was having non of it was like being a teenager again and thrashing around in bed:haha: we are going to see the coca cola trucks this afternoon then a waddle around the christmas market hope my shoes have grip or il be on my bum:haha:


----------



## embo216

ooh I want a lie in! Jealous


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> ooh I want a lie in! Jealous

lol i slept from 11 right thru till 10:haha:


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck today Embo, thinking about you!


----------



## rem_82

havent had any check ups, might have to do that!! But yes could be stretching!!
Its so cold here, trying to keep the fire going with rubbish wood that burns in 5 mins!!! sent OH to go get logs!!!
DS fell on his bum outside so combine that with his cold and i have one wingy brat!!! lol!!
Wish i could have a lie in too!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck embo, thinking of you today!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thinking positive thoughts for you this evening Embo :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today embo!

I want a lay in, or just sleep would be good, I swear my kids are on a mission to see how little sleep I can get before I pass out :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We over slept till 8 :( << normally up much earlier on a school day! opps!

Good luck em xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Oh definitely jealous Whisper. I could sleep in if I wanted to (so bored here all day and can't work anymore due to my health issues) but I CAN'T get comfortable. I toss and turn all night, wake up 8 times and sometimes lay there an hour or two before I can get back to sleep for only 30 minutes. Then I yawn all day long lol. I'm SO uncomfortable when I lay down. It's either my back, my hips, or my arm falls asleep. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Oh definitely jealous Whisper. I could sleep in if I wanted to (so bored here all day and can't work anymore due to my health issues) but I CAN'T get comfortable. I toss and turn all night, wake up 8 times and sometimes lay there an hour or two before I can get back to sleep for only 30 minutes. Then I yawn all day long lol. I'm SO uncomfortable when I lay down. It's either my back, my hips, or my arm falls asleep. Anyone else have the same problem?

its the irst time ive managed it normaly have the same problem you just described lately i wake up with a numb tingly hand lol or she is on my bladder and have to pee so many times hubby has taken to sleeping in the living room so i dont wake him:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Oh definitely jealous Whisper. I could sleep in if I wanted to (so bored here all day and can't work anymore due to my health issues) but I CAN'T get comfortable. I toss and turn all night, wake up 8 times and sometimes lay there an hour or two before I can get back to sleep for only 30 minutes. Then I yawn all day long lol. I'm SO uncomfortable when I lay down. It's either my back, my hips, or my arm falls asleep. Anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> its the irst time ive managed it normaly have the same problem you just described lately i wake up with a numb tingly hand lol or she is on my bladder and have to pee so many times hubby has taken to sleeping in the living room so i dont wake him:haha:Click to expand...

Arghh it's terrible isn't it? My mom just gave us her old bed for our spare room so we have an extra one. We usually sleep in different places now because either he is snoring or I am tossing and turning lol. I will NOT miss this part of pregnancy...not being able to sleep comfortably! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Oh definitely jealous Whisper. I could sleep in if I wanted to (so bored here all day and can't work anymore due to my health issues) but I CAN'T get comfortable. I toss and turn all night, wake up 8 times and sometimes lay there an hour or two before I can get back to sleep for only 30 minutes. Then I yawn all day long lol. I'm SO uncomfortable when I lay down. It's either my back, my hips, or my arm falls asleep. Anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> its the irst time ive managed it normaly have the same problem you just described lately i wake up with a numb tingly hand lol or she is on my bladder and have to pee so many times hubby has taken to sleeping in the living room so i dont wake him:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Arghh it's terrible isn't it? My mom just gave us her old bed for our spare room so we have an extra one. We usually sleep in different places now because either he is snoring or I am tossing and turning lol. I will NOT miss this part of pregnancy...not being able to sleep comfortably! :wacko:Click to expand...

lol sounds like my house he snores like a drill and i am such a light sleeper and always tossing and turning or getting up so he gave up about 2 weeks back and took his matress in the living room:haha:


----------



## gflady

I miss sleeping on my back so much! I have to go from side to side through out the night as my hips hurt if I'm on one side for too long.

Going over a friend's for dinner tonight and just made a chocolate & raspberry cheesecake to take over. It tastes soooo good. I'm sure there's about 800 calories per slice it's that yummy! 

Thinking of you today Embo. xx

Random question, at what point do you consider yourself heavily pregnant? My DH referred to me as heavily pregnant today and it sounded weird as I don't feel heavily pregnant.


----------



## gflady

PS my DH snores too. But I've got him back for it this last week as I've started snoring due to my cold. Wa-ha-ha!


----------



## Wiggler

I never count myself as heavily pregnant :rofl: 

I miss sleeping on my tummy, its the only way I can sleep that doesn't hurt my pelvis. I can't believe I am going to sleep better once the baby is here :haha: It's always the way though :rofl:


----------



## gflady

In my mind, heavily pregnant is for when I'm in the late 30s or 34 weeks plus! We'll see... :)


----------



## staybeautiful

I'm not sure when I'd class myself as heavily pregnant, but my OH has started referring to me as that! I wasn't sure whether to be offended or not lol. Although today at my 28 week appointment the midwife had to help me sit up on the bed thing so she could take my blood after feeling bump :dohh: 

I'll probably post about this on the third tri boards, but I wonder if anyone here knows what this means in my notes. The midwife wrote that my baby is "Ceph" which I know means head down, "free" under the palpable section and "LOP" under Fetal Position. I googled the last one and it says it means that LO is lying down my left side with the back of his head towards the back of my belly - does that mean he's back to back? If it does mean that will there be any implications for birthing him if he stays that way??


----------



## Wiggler

LOP isn't quite back to back. There is plenty you can do to get him in a better position, scrubbing floors, sitting in a good position on a gym ball. It's not really something you need to worry about yet though as they move all the time.

My son was ina bad position when I was in labour with him, I still had him vaginally, it was just a bit harder than with a baby in a good position x x x


----------



## babydreams85

They can still move at this stage. They have room to flip around for at least a few more weeks. My little one still changes positions every single day. He has his favorite places though (breech and transverse) so here's hoping he doesn't decide to stay in one of those when I go into labor!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i class myself as heavily pregnant now lol can no longer walk comfortably feel as if i have a bowling ball between my legs :haha:


----------



## rem_82

embo - good luck tonight, hope they get what they need. 
staybeautiful - i never get much sleep. My hips hurt on both sides and sometimes i cant switch of, but the worst thing is when i do doze of, my 2 yr old wakes me. The good news is once u give birth, the hip pains all but vanish, well they did for me, so fingers crossed it happens again. Really hoping for sleep tonight, although i'm going to call my MW in a min, cos these period pains are changing to shooting pains in my abdomen!!! not contractions though, I dont think!!! Fingers crossed for a UTI!


----------



## Best step mum

Evening ladies, 

Good luck for tonight Embo. 

I got the whooping cough injection this morning and then went Christmas shopping, am feeling very rough now and have a sore arm. Think that I just did too much :-(

I suppose that I need to learn to slow down a bit!


----------



## gflady

Oops, I still need to get the wc jab.

DH just took a photo of me, had a horrid realisation that I've put on weight everywhere and not just bump! Darn.


----------



## Seity

I've never considered myself heavily pregnant. Last pregnancy I was still ice skating, shaving, etc right up til the end.
I'm still sleeping on my belly this pregnancy. I planning on going skating again this weekend and no problems other than having a baby in my belly.


----------



## Jembug

Embo would have been seen by now... Fingers crossed.

My shoulders and ear hurt if I sleep on the same side too long!

My girls have been waking up at 5:30, so I'm super jealous of those layins!
I personally think 36+ weeks is heavily pregnant.... Although I'm sure I have a waddle going on!
My second LO was not back to back, kinda on her side but she sorted herself out for delivery... My first was back to back, so long labour and forceps was needed.
All fours is good advice but there is still a while to go.

It's so cold here, -4 this am- couldn't even open my car doors and when I finally de iced it the brakes had frozen so I could bloody drive the thing! Nightmare day and a lazy husband is not helping my moody self!

Hope your all having a chilled evening xx


----------



## Jembug

Rem, keep us posted, hope your ok x
Still wandering how Rota is doing??


----------



## future hopes

hello girls

my gosh i havent been on here for about a week now, and ive just noticed ive only been loged in the whole bloody time, i must of forgot to log out. wat a dimebar lol:dohh:

so how r u all? im not to good but long story:nope:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I dont feel even close to heavily pregnant yet - I think once I am 37 weeks+ I will give in and accept it :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have such a wriggly belly today the whole belly keeps bouncing up and down no idea what shes doing in there:haha:


----------



## future hopes

i think my baba is still breach havent felt her turn and i rekon u wud feel it wudent ya?
i read somewhere that they only have to 31 weeks to turn is this true?
my others where all head down from 27 wks its just this one being a monkey lol.:haha:

i feel so many movments now and she sticks things out its dificult to work out wat bits r wat tho lol but i swear i feel feet at the bottom. not getting any under the ribs punches or kicks yet but i know that will b coming in the next few weeks:thumbup:

still got loads off bits to get baby feel really un prepared this time but we r broke so cant buy untill the new year:wacko:

anyways hope u r all well xxx:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> i think my baba is still breach havent felt her turn and i rekon u wud feel it wudent ya?
> i read somewhere that they only have to 31 weeks to turn is this true?
> my others where all head down from 27 wks its just this one being a monkey lol.:haha:
> 
> i feel so many movments now and she sticks things out its dificult to work out wat bits r wat tho lol but i swear i feel feet at the bottom. not getting any under the ribs punches or kicks yet but i know that will b coming in the next few weeks:thumbup:
> 
> still got loads off bits to get baby feel really un prepared this time but we r broke so cant buy untill the new year:wacko:
> 
> anyways hope u r all well xxx:hugs:

i thought she was breech too but scan on tuesday said head down alough it feels like shes moved again :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think I am heavily pregnant yet but I would say about 32+weeks.

I held a stall today at a cake sale and I had about 60 comments all the bloody same:

Wow when are you due?

ME: February

OMG your tiny!

Next person to say that gets a dirty look LOL.


----------



## Wiggler

I know a few people who's babies didn't go head down until about 36 weeks, plenty of time still hun.

We are getting everything in the January sales, it'll save us a fortune and I do love a good bargain :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

p.s I gave birth to both of mine back to back and had 2 VERY fast labours, no tears and no pain relief. I just had contractions in my back more and not stomach x


----------



## future hopes

oooooh no lol :dohh:

i havent seen a MW for 2 weeks now so mayb baby has turned but still feeling like im getting the big kicks at the bottom so mayb she still breech. wat happens if they not turned by 31 weeks does that mean ill hav to hav a section or is there a chance she cud still turn later on?

i think it was on tv where i heard that if there breach at 31 wks its unlikly they will turn? 

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think DD turnt from breech at 35 weeks hun. Felt weird!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im becoming scared about the prospect of becoming a mum:shrug: ive wanted this for as long as i can remember yet now its happening i am craping myself:nope:


----------



## future hopes

i can imagine it feels a little like wen u go ovr a hill in the car and it makes ure belly feel really odd lol. ah plenty of time then:thumbup:

im really starting to feel huge now and i thin k i look huge but people r still saying i have the cutest tiniest bump. fook knows where there looking tho cuz i think my bump looks massive. im probebly having a massive baby:wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

They can turn later than 31 weeks don't worry, my friend's big boy turned at 37 weeks x


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> im becoming scared about the prospect of becoming a mum:shrug: ive wanted this for as long as i can remember yet now its happening i am craping myself:nope:

awwww sweety its only natural to feel that way, i feel the same and this is my 4th ive felt it with all of them.

is this ure first baba hunny? sorry ive never asked sooner, :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hmmmm do i take bumpy pic now or wait till tuesday and 30weeks???? i just wanna know if u guys think i look huge i know ure all be honest lol:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

take one, I am sure your fine x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> im becoming scared about the prospect of becoming a mum:shrug: ive wanted this for as long as i can remember yet now its happening i am craping myself:nope:

It is scary hun but its also normal dont worry xx


----------



## future hopes

im gonna take one hun hold on hehehe i feel like a space hopper with legs lol:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lmao xx


----------



## future hopes

ahhhhrrrrr u can really c the smaller half of my scar in it:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

ok so here i am at 29+2 feel huge wat do u guys think. be honest???:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

you honestly look fine, you commented on our bumps being similar and I think they are, you are definitly no bigger than me x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im becoming scared about the prospect of becoming a mum:shrug: ive wanted this for as long as i can remember yet now its happening i am craping myself:nope:
> 
> awwww sweety its only natural to feel that way, i feel the same and this is my 4th ive felt it with all of them.
> 
> is this ure first baba hunny? sorry ive never asked sooner, :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep shes the baby I was begining to think I would never have my lil clomid miracle but so nervouse about everything now


----------



## babydreams85

No Future that's a cute bump!


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im becoming scared about the prospect of becoming a mum:shrug: ive wanted this for as long as i can remember yet now its happening i am craping myself:nope:
> 
> awwww sweety its only natural to feel that way, i feel the same and this is my 4th ive felt it with all of them.
> 
> is this ure first baba hunny? sorry ive never asked sooner, :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep shes the baby I was begining to think I would never have my lil clomid miracle but so nervouse about everything nowClick to expand...


awwww hunny ure gonna b a amazing mummy i just know it:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww thank u ladies u have put my mind at rest i was getting really worried i was having a big buba :hugs:


----------



## staybeautiful

You have a cute bump Future! It looks like you're all baby and you haven't put on weight anywhere else! I get told I'm "all bump" but I had a jiggly tummy to start with lol. 

Hope everything went ok for you Embo, just been catching up on the past few pages (been a few days since I read everything on this thread).


----------



## embo216

Finally back home after the scan, omg it was horrible :nope: I'm a pretty big lady anyway and now I'm pregnant I'm huge :( I just about fit into the bloody MRI and they had to pull me right into it as baby is breech and they needed to get a good view of his head- Ive never felt so scared and panicy in my life it was like being in a coffin for 20 minutes- the noise was horrific too! OH didnt come in with me either so I was on my bloody own- I burst into tears when I got out- such a wimp


----------



## tntrying22

embo216 said:


> Finally back home after the scan, omg it was horrible :nope: I'm a pretty big lady anyway and now I'm pregnant I'm huge :( I just about fit into the bloody MRI and they had to pull me right into it as baby is breech and they needed to get a good view of his head- Ive never felt so scared and panicy in my life it was like being in a coffin for 20 minutes- the noise was horrific too! OH didnt come in with me either so I was on my bloody own- I burst into tears when I got out- such a wimp

Oh no:hugs: When will you know the results?

Future you're bump is cute :) 

And Midnight, I don't know whether it's worse to be called tiny or huge at this stage hahaha. :flower:

Im getting nervous about how Im going to be able to manage him and working from home. Im praying for a baby that's easy going, likes to sleep and no colic.

And my OB said 36 wks they usually dont turn after so we've got time. I think mine's moved head down though but I think he's sideways. I feel like hands down below but feet kind off to one side rather than rib cage. Also the movements have really changed - seem to be more slides rather than kicks and what not. Kinda makes me paranoid, but hes moving often so...:shrug:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: embo.
Mri noises are horrible especially the last cycle all the thumping and banging scared the day lights out of me. I had to have two because of my migraines. They blind folded me and I took valium because I am clausterphobic it helps but I was still so stressed that I was clenching my fists and digging my nails into my hand the whole test.


----------



## future hopes

staybeautiful said:


> You have a cute bump Future! It looks like you're all baby and you haven't put on weight anywhere else! I get told I'm "all bump" but I had a jiggly tummy to start with lol.
> 
> Hope everything went ok for you Embo, just been catching up on the past few pages (been a few days since I read everything on this thread).


thank u hunny no its not all baby im still very squiggy wen lead down and MW said im carrying alot of water hmmmmmmmm hope im no where in public wen they go lol.

EMBO oh gosh u poor thing ive had a few of those scans and they r just awfull i remember the noises oh so well its like ure inside a washing machine or something, and they giv u those headphones but u still hear all the bangs and things i found it makes u feel quite closterphobic as well. but u have done well hun and u have had it done well done u:hugs:

thank u to all of u who have wrote about the breach thing u have all reasured me so much:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Embo so sorry you had that awful experience! MRI's are terrible...I would have cried too!! :hugs: Still praying for good results!


Future here is mine at 29 weeks...I think he has actually moved up! :happydance:


And my view from the top:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs embo :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Thank you everyone, got to phone up to make a appointment for next week hopefully to find out the results, bricking it. I do have a strong feeling he'll be fine though. 

I felt so silly getting so emotional after the MRI, I mean god so many more people go through SO much more of a daily basis and here I am crying after a Scan, it's just the whole pregnancy has been hard and I just want to enjoy my baby and not have to go through these things :nope:


----------



## Nixilix

Hope results are good. I had an emotional day yesterday too. Don't know what came over me. Waited 1.5 hrs to see doctor for dd and receptionist was so rude I walked out then went back in afternoon and cried in front of whole waiting room!

My bp has gone up too so I've been instructed to rest and go back Monday to check it again :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Thank you everyone, got to phone up to make a appointment for next week hopefully to find out the results, bricking it. I do have a strong feeling he'll be fine though.
> 
> I felt so silly getting so emotional after the MRI, I mean god so many more people go through SO much more of a daily basis and here I am crying after a Scan, it's just the whole pregnancy has been hard and I just want to enjoy my baby and not have to go through these things :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sleep wasnt good lest night pelvis owchy is all i can say between my legs was so sore! and then when i tried to go to sleep madame became hyper and was kicking the hell out of what eer side i lay on:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah need to go clear the snow outside should be fun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is anyone else getting growling sounds coming from the tummy?:haha: i sound like i have angry lion in there


----------



## gflady

Morning! 

I'm feeling emotional at the mo too. Our family cat was killed by a dog yesterday and I couldn't stop crying about it. Feeling all over the place today but I can't put my finger on why particularly, just feeling really emotional about everything. Worrying/feeling guilty about work, overwhelmed by how much our lives are going to change, worried about how my friendships with those who don't have children are going to change etc.

Hope you get good news Embo. I think you've been really strong. I admire your positivity, can't imagine what you're going though. xxx

Whisper, the only growls I get in my tummy are when I'm hungry! :)


----------



## gflady

PS great bump pics baby dreams and future!

Here's mine from yday. I don't know what face I'm pulling and I cringe when DH takes these photos! Not good for the self esteem but hey ho.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks, 3 days take two.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## embo216

Nixilix said:


> Hope results are good. I had an emotional day yesterday too. Don't know what came over me. Waited 1.5 hrs to see doctor for dd and receptionist was so rude I walked out then went back in afternoon and cried in front of whole waiting room!
> 
> My bp has gone up too so I've been instructed to rest and go back Monday to check it again :(

:hugs: Hope it goes down again hun



WhisperOfHope said:


> sleep wasnt good lest night pelvis owchy is all i can say between my legs was so sore! and then when i tried to go to sleep madame became hyper and was kicking the hell out of what eer side i lay on:dohh:

little munchkins inside us!



gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm feeling emotional at the mo too. Our family cat was killed by a dog yesterday and I couldn't stop crying about it. Feeling all over the place today but I can't put my finger on why particularly, just feeling really emotional about everything. Worrying/feeling guilty about work, overwhelmed by how much our lives are going to change, worried about how my friendships with those who don't have children are going to change etc.
> 
> Hope you get good news Embo. I think you've been really strong. I admire your positivity, can't imagine what you're going though. xxx
> 
> Whisper, the only growls I get in my tummy are when I'm hungry! :)

Oh my goodness that's awful :nope: I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> is anyone else getting growling sounds coming from the tummy?:haha: i sound like i have angry lion in there

Are you sure you don't just need your weetabix?!:haha:


----------



## embo216

Great bump pic GF! Your hair is really lovely :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

defo not hungry as have just eaten my tummy just constantly growls lol


----------



## rem_82

embo216 said:


> Finally back home after the scan, omg it was horrible :nope: I'm a pretty big lady anyway and now I'm pregnant I'm huge :( I just about fit into the bloody MRI and they had to pull me right into it as baby is breech and they needed to get a good view of his head- Ive never felt so scared and panicy in my life it was like being in a coffin for 20 minutes- the noise was horrific too! OH didnt come in with me either so I was on my bloody own- I burst into tears when I got out- such a wimp

embo, I didnt want to say anything before as i didnt want to scare u. I had an mri with DS and i cried the whole time too. Felt trapped as well. Did baby react? I remember alfie started kicking. It doesnt harm them though. I'm glad its over for u now and they got what they needed!!! Your not a wimp for crying, You were brave!!!


----------



## rem_82

Gf you look great, really healthy!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em- I think its understandable hun :( I feel the same about small spaces. Matthew had one but he had to be sedated. I cant imgaine how I would feel. I could cry too!

Your so brave and I admire that. I wish I could help you more. I am not THAT far away really if you want to meet up for a bit, I can probably get someone to watch the kids for the day. 

Hope your all ok, I did a trip to the church with DDs school today, feel like shite after walking lol and got my anti D today x


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Finally back home after the scan, omg it was horrible :nope: I'm a pretty big lady anyway and now I'm pregnant I'm huge :( I just about fit into the bloody MRI and they had to pull me right into it as baby is breech and they needed to get a good view of his head- Ive never felt so scared and panicy in my life it was like being in a coffin for 20 minutes- the noise was horrific too! OH didnt come in with me either so I was on my bloody own- I burst into tears when I got out- such a wimp
> 
> embo, I didnt want to say anything before as i didnt want to scare u. I had an mri with DS and i cried the whole time too. Felt trapped as well. Did baby react? I remember alfie started kicking. It doesnt harm them though. I'm glad its over for u now and they got what they needed!!! Your not a wimp for crying, You were brave!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun Im glad you didn't say anything before as I might have worked myself up more :flower: Yea he reacted loads lol! She said most babies did, I think thats why they put me right at the end of the day as they had to wait till he went back to bed till they could get some good shots:haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

Blue eyes 81 said:


> :hugs: embo.
> Mri noises are horrible especially the last cycle all the thumping and banging scared the day lights out of me.

I second this! My dad used to be an MRI Engineer, so I would get to go to work with him to different clinics after-hours. He would be running tests, and I would be reading magazines in the dark waiting rooms of the clinics... and the sounds were horrific!!! But I liked going because it was fun to be in an empty clinic; besides, he liked the company. ;)



gflady said:


> I'm feeling emotional at the mo too. Our family cat was killed by a dog yesterday and I couldn't stop crying about it.

:hugs: 

That's so sad... :(


----------



## Kitty_love

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dont think I am heavily pregnant yet but I would say about 32+weeks.
> 
> I held a stall today at a cake sale and I had about 60 comments all the bloody same:
> 
> Wow when are you due?
> 
> ME: February
> 
> OMG your tiny!
> 
> Next person to say that gets a dirty look LOL.


Hey Midnight I know how you feel, except I get the opposite. People keep saying to me...

Oooo a Christmas baby! How exciting!

I've stopped explaining he's not due until Feb. try to just smile and walk away, but it's getting tougher. It bugs me how people feel like they have the right to comment on my body, like I'm feeling so hot waddling around! Lol! Oh well, I tell myself they mean well, but I do get irritated!


----------



## ayclobes

Whisper - i was having tons of growling sounds last night! i think that was a mixture of me and baby! even though i had just ate!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ayclobes said:


> Whisper - i was having tons of growling sounds last night! i think that was a mixture of me and baby! even though i had just ate!

i read on line that it could be baby moving now shes bigger:shrug: sounds so funny tho


----------



## Best step mum

I had my 31 week appointment today with the midwife. Measuring exactly 31cm so right on target. All that they can tell me is that baby is average size, it is not going to be a small baby but at the same time it won't be massive either. 

I asked about raspberry leaf tea and the midwife said that they are not allowed to recommend natural products - I was talking to annoy her mind wife on wed night though who is a friend if my mother in law and she said to start taking the tea at anytime to ripen the cervix. She said to take 1 cup a day at 32weeks, 2 at 34 weeks, 3 at 36 weeks and four from 38 weeks. I think that I'm going to take the capsules though instead of the tea though. 

I have also been drinking tonic water before bed each night to help with leg cramps and I can tell u that it works!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not using raspberry leaf because I had 2 super fast labours and REALLY hoping this one is a bit longer!

I still dont think this baby will be big, I think she must be tiny as she still manages to flip over loads :S bump has grown a fair bit though! Changed shape for sure.

I had my anti-D injection today. I had to have it at the birthing centre and saw loads of babys :D

I am exhausted now though after walk to the church with kids school (was only 2miles but I am whacked) :(


----------



## embo216

I had my 31 week appointment today too and another bloodtest to check my iron. I think baby must have had a growth spurt as Im measuring 3 weeks over :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think its how they lay too, mine also looks much bigger by evening! Hope your bloods come back ok. 

Im just laying on sofa with hot water bottle on my back now. Bliss.


----------



## embo216

I've always measured over in all my pregnancies, sometimes by 4 weeks :lol: My 2 are at their Nans all weekend so I have a chilled out weekend all on my own :happydance: I'm going to try wrap all the christmas pressies and sleep ALOT

Hot water bottle sounds lush


----------



## Newt4

gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm feeling emotional at the mo too. Our family cat was killed by a dog yesterday and I couldn't stop crying about it.

So sad. Im still crying over my cats death that was a month ago. Its so hard to see them go.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Losing pets is so hard :( we lost our 16yr old dog in may :(

Em, I hope you have a totally de stressed weekend as you deserve to relax x


----------



## sevenofnine

WhisperOfHope said:


> is anyone else getting growling sounds coming from the tummy?:haha: i sound like i have angry lion in there

I definitely get this! Even if I'm not hungry. I'm not even sure it's coming from my actual stomach. Somewhere in there it just starts making noises :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh goodness i cant imagine losing any of my pets anymore.. it has happened many times over the years and each time is harder than the next... :hugs:


----------



## fides

want to start drinking the red rasp tea again, but they've been out of the loose leaf the last two times i've been to the natural grocery store... trying again tomorrow...


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies,

Happy weekend! Thanks for your kind words ladies. 

I think third tri tiredness has defo kicked in! I can't walk as far as I used to without feeling utterly exhausted. I'm going back to work next week for the last 4 weeks til mat leave. Feeling a little nervous as to how I'll cope since I've been off for 2 weeks, am bigger and tire more easily. Hopefully it'll be ok and the ward will be miraculously quieter...

Hope you have a really chilled weekend Embo. I think we have chilled one planned. Going to meet my friends new baby, he's about 2 weeks old now. Can't wait for a cuddle :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies.

I had a fab sleep for once! Really needed it. Just glad OH didnt wake me up when he came to bed!

Just realised I had all these amazing plans for pregnancy yoga and aquanatal and now I only have about 10weeks left and not done either LOL. Oh well. x


----------



## rem_82

When i went into labour with DS, my tummy gurgled seconds before my waters broke!!! No one else has ever had that, so not sure if its just that time or just me!! Lol!! 
Baby is moving around a lot today, and I think she is running out of room. The thing i dont get is my bump is quite small compared to DS, but i| feel exhausted earlier than before. Anyone get stitches from walking?? I do constantly, and cant put rubbish out without straining by belly. 

Question for everyone -- those carrying girls, do you have small bump and extra weight everywhere else?
those carrying boys - no extra weight and massive bump??? Im just curious!! I seem to have put weight on everywhere except the small bump!!


----------



## ayclobes

Rem, i'm having a boy..but im also carrying low! i don't know if the bump is 'massive' but i feel huge! this was yesterday's picture!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I seem to be carrying low now but definatly not small lol the only place ive gained is on bump.
Feel like poo today woke feeling sick and tummy cramps stinking headache ontop of a cold bluh


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Carrying a girl and all bump this time :flower:

Last time I was also having a girl and gained weight all over though :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am ALL bump, no other weight, I was the same with my son and my daughter but this bump is my smallest x


----------



## embo216

my bumps have been very different with my boys and my girl, Lily was all round but the boys have just been bump and lost weight everywhere else :)


----------



## Wiggler

I always carry high, and I don't put too much weight on when I am pregnant either which shocks me as I am pretty much immobile :haha:

Moved my gym ball into the lounge today and so far it hasn't been attacked by the kids :haha: It's not big enough though, I need the next size up :( It's comfier than the sofa right now though so it'll do :)


----------



## gflady

I'm having a boy and am defo carrying weight everywhere. I think I'm starting to get a fat face too.

Went back to sleep earlier and now I feel a bit sick. Can morning sickness come back in third tri?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ think so, I feel bit sicky lately :(

Ooo I want a gym ball!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> I'm having a boy and am defo carrying weight everywhere. I think I'm starting to get a fat face too.
> 
> Went back to sleep earlier and now I feel a bit sick. Can morning sickness come back in third tri?

i just asked hubby the same question all ive managed to eat today is dry bread and feel so nauseas


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> I'm having a boy and am defo carrying weight everywhere. I think I'm starting to get a fat face too.
> 
> Went back to sleep earlier and now I feel a bit sick. Can morning sickness come back in third tri?

Ive been sick every morning this whole pregnancy :nope:


----------



## embo216

I couldn't get on with my pregnancy ball, I was always worried I'd pop it :lol:


----------



## babydreams85

I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy. 

I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)

Oh and yes me too...I have a really hard time eating in 3rd tri. I have at least one spell of nausea every day. I just feel BLAH most of the time.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy.
> 
> I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)

i got a gym ball as an early anniversary gift last week its so comfy when my hips are playing up tried to use it today tho and nearly threw up with the movement:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy.
> 
> I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)
> 
> i got a gym ball as an early anniversary gift last week its so comfy when my hips are playing up tried to use it today tho and nearly threw up with the movement:haha:Click to expand...

Oh good to know! I will try not to do too much moving around on it at first until I get used to the feeling lol. I do not need more nausea, that's for sure! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy.
> 
> I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)
> 
> i got a gym ball as an early anniversary gift last week its so comfy when my hips are playing up tried to use it today tho and nearly threw up with the movement:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good to know! I will try not to do too much moving around on it at first until I get used to the feeling lol. I do not need more nausea, that's for sure! :haha:Click to expand...

i think i have a tummy bug today thats prob why normaly i am fine on it but today everything i do is making me feel sick:haha:


----------



## Newt4

Glucose screen today :( 

Im carry small and I will emit there is some extra weight around my butt lol I blame it on rapid stop in me playing Ice hockey lol.


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy.
> 
> I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)
> 
> i got a gym ball as an early anniversary gift last week its so comfy when my hips are playing up tried to use it today tho and nearly threw up with the movement:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good to know! I will try not to do too much moving around on it at first until I get used to the feeling lol. I do not need more nausea, that's for sure! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think i have a tummy bug today thats prob why normaly i am fine on it but today everything i do is making me feel sick:haha:Click to expand...

Aw sorry you are feeling so bad. I had something last week and was in the bathroom (TMI) 5-6 times a day. Awful! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy.
> 
> I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)
> 
> i got a gym ball as an early anniversary gift last week its so comfy when my hips are playing up tried to use it today tho and nearly threw up with the movement:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good to know! I will try not to do too much moving around on it at first until I get used to the feeling lol. I do not need more nausea, that's for sure! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think i have a tummy bug today thats prob why normaly i am fine on it but today everything i do is making me feel sick:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw sorry you are feeling so bad. I had something last week and was in the bathroom (TMI) 5-6 times a day. Awful! :(Click to expand...

hubbys been like that today with me its just been the once and then feeling sick all day treid to tidy the kitchen and went dizzy and nearly was sick so im back in bed and the mils on her way to help:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am just searching for a ball now. Will a Gym ball do the job? seems they add extra ££ on for a "birthing" ball. Sure they are the same?


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much the same size on my legs, arms, face, etc....only place I have really gained is bump and boobs. I feel like my bump is pretty big for 29 weeks, although it all depends on how he's laying. He's always measured at least a week ahead on every ultrasound, he's not MASSIVE but not tiny either. I am carrying fairly low too...which is supposedly odd for a boy.
> 
> I asked for a birthing ball (really just a gym ball) for Christmas...hoping I get it! Seems like it would be really comfy to sit on if nothing else. :)
> 
> i got a gym ball as an early anniversary gift last week its so comfy when my hips are playing up tried to use it today tho and nearly threw up with the movement:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good to know! I will try not to do too much moving around on it at first until I get used to the feeling lol. I do not need more nausea, that's for sure! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think i have a tummy bug today thats prob why normaly i am fine on it but today everything i do is making me feel sick:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw sorry you are feeling so bad. I had something last week and was in the bathroom (TMI) 5-6 times a day. Awful! :(Click to expand...
> 
> hubbys been like that today with me its just been the once and then feeling sick all day treid to tidy the kitchen and went dizzy and nearly was sick so im back in bed and the mils on her way to help:haha:Click to expand...

:hugs: Try to take it easy and just have a lazy day! That's great that your MIL can help, you just need to be resting up. Cooking a baby is hard work and being sick on top of that stinks! :growlmad:


----------



## embo216

I think you'll be fine with a gym ball hun but I think for me who is like 4 times your size would need the extra strength of a pregnancy one :lol:


----------



## babydreams85

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am just searching for a ball now. Will a Gym ball do the job? seems they add extra ££ on for a "birthing" ball. Sure they are the same?

They're exactly the same except maybe size is slightly different. The main thing is the name, which they use to raise the price. :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Here you go: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1048463/using-a-birth-ball


----------



## Wiggler

A burst proof gym ball is the same as a pregnancy one, just much much cheaper :haha: Mine isn't burst proof, and it's the wrong size for me, but the big burst proof ones cost a bomb.


----------



## babydreams85

I think Amazon has some of the best prices. Very reasonable for a 65 or 75cm


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Found a cheap one in argos gonna try it, if its no good I will just use it to throw at OH when he winds me up!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ty everyone x


----------



## Wiggler

I have a 65cm, I need a 75cm, but they cost more and I always feel stupidly guilty for spending money on myself. :haha:


----------



## Jembug

I'm just bump, just seen a friend and she thinks I have a boy bump... Even though 16 and 20 weeks said a girl.... Could you imagine! Ha ha.
Hope people feel better soon, my heartburn is real bad.... Been very sick with it :(
I said I'd babysit a friends children... Been going it for Years and although the cash will be nice. I'd rather be at home under a duvet!

My two girls have had me up every night this week and so I feel just exhausted, wish I could pack them off, know there safe and having fun for 24 hours.... Any offers? I need to just chill with peace and quiet, selfish I know xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It doesnt help that its Christmas too. We have so many outgoings atm I feel bad about everything!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im exited lol hubbys just gone shopping but is stopping at the english food van to get me sausages, sausage rolls crisps and iron bru:happydance:


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> I'm just bump, just seen a friend and she thinks I have a boy bump... Even though 16 and 20 weeks said a girl.... Could you imagine! Ha ha.
> Hope people feel better soon, my heartburn is real bad.... Been very sick with it :(
> I said I'd babysit a friends children... Been going it for Years and although the cash will be nice. I'd rather be at home under a duvet!
> 
> My two girls have had me up every night this week and so I feel just exhausted, wish I could pack them off, know there safe and having fun for 24 hours.... Any offers? I need to just chill with peace and quiet, selfish I know xx

eeek yea it happens though! I know 100% my bump is a boy as they genetically tested his blood when I had the transfusion :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

I think Im mostly belly and boobs. I feel like I look the same pp everywere else. I am also carrying pretty low.


----------



## babydreams85

Yay...just scheduled my 4d ultrasound for a few days after Christmas. I will be 32 weeks...so hopefully we will still get some good pictures and he will not be too squished!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Our 4D scan is next week...I'm very excited!

We had our NHS growth scan today because I am measuring a bit ahead (31 weeks) and I have GD.

Baby just a smidge below 50th centile though and weighs approx 2lbs 14oz.

I have a good amount of water which probably accounts for bumpage and also I am short, which made me measure ahead with Ivy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad the scan went ok :)

Id be buggered if mine comes out a boy LOL. I wouldnt mind the fact I had a boy but id be buggered with the clothes issue HAHA. Least we have a boys name!

How are you all this evening?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I realllllly want another scan, a 4d one but have decided to use the funds for a pregnancy photoshoot since it is my last x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The 4D scan is an early birthday pressie for me, I think because of the GD this will probably have to be our last baby. I find it so stressful dealing with it and it has implications for the birth etc - my DH thought the scan would be good so I didnt feel like there was anything I had 'missed out on'.

I pregnancy photo shoot sounds amazing though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yayy for scans i have no more now unless i tell a porky when i next see my doc lol:haha: normaly if you say anything regarding pain no matter what he scans:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aww :) sorry to head GD has been a bit of a pain though :(

My OH is still recovering over how much the gender scan cost. Tight wad!


----------



## Wiggler

I think sitting on the ball all afternoon helped her change position, I have been feeling loads of kicks, and much higher up, my back isn't so sore now either :D My daughter had great fun rolling it around the lounge when I got up :haha:


----------



## Seity

I'm carrying a boy and just like last time I have a small bump and no weight anywhere else, except my boobs. My first boy I carried really low. This boy, I'm carrying higher.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

midnight and im bouncing on my ball lol beds too hard, sofa too hard so ball it is


----------



## Lindylou

People say my bump is high and neat don't know what that means! Getting veins more prominent on the sides though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> People say my bump is high and neat don't know what that means! Getting veins more prominent on the sides though.

I keep getting told ive droped :-s id prefer veins to stretchys my belly looks like ive been in a fight with a lion its that red lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> People say my bump is high and neat don't know what that means! Getting veins more prominent on the sides though.

I keep getting told ive droped :-s id prefer veins to stretchys my belly looks like ive been in a fight with a lion its that red lol


----------



## embo216

I'm carrying really high this time and its mega uncomfortable :( I don't have veins on my tummy but I have huge ones on my boobies :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know how I am carrying, I just feel like my torso is to small! My ribs are digging in now when I drive!


----------



## embo216

I need to get one of those extendable seatbelts for driving :lol: 

My mum is just over 5ft which a small torso(I'm 5ft 7) and when she was carrying my brother she had real trouble, he was 9lb 8 though!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow fab weight, I think she is curled right up and thats why the movements feel just weird! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my nerves are kicking in so have gone a bit hyper lol keep bugging ben with random things:haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> my nerves are kicking in so have gone a bit hyper lol keep bugging ben with random things:haha:

Not long now till your Mum n Dad arrive!!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> my nerves are kicking in so have gone a bit hyper lol keep bugging ben with random things:haha:
> 
> Not long now till your Mum n Dad arrive!!:happydance:Click to expand...

nope cant wait lol they are packing up all the clothes they have this week into suction bags and putting them away in dads van over xmas while family are up then moving it all to the car the day they come, people are still giving them stuff too lol i love my fam and friends, think il struggle this year xmas wise as i normaly go over to see them just b4 xmas but cant this year so that plus hormones oh im nearly crying already:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How exciting, bet you cant wait to see them x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> How exciting, bet you cant wait to see them x

i cant bloody wait lol june seems a century ago atm :haha:


----------



## embo216

Aww how exciting! Are they coming back again when Lena arrives? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Aww how exciting! Are they coming back again when Lena arrives? x

nope:( as dad cant take to much time off work, i feel really bad about them coming as they ahvent much money this month always the same around christmas dads self employed contractor and works really bad is lucky if he gets 2 days a week atm and they still have to try pay the mortgage and bills etc on top of coming over but they wont take no for an answer and said they are coming no matter what


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going to try arrange her christening for before june tho so they can see her when shes still small and then in june il go over with her for 2 weeks to meet the rest of the fam etc and ben will stay here same as december next year HOPEFULLY if our plans work out right we could be back in the uk within 3 years (fingers crossed)


----------



## rem_82

Thanks for answering about bump and weight gain question, I was just curious about the old wives tales, but I guess everyone is different. 
I swear bubsy is running out of room, she makes me flinch when she moves at the moment. 
I'm not getting nausia or sick, but the period pains are getting quite bad, and every evening. I had them this morning too, in my abdomen and my back then they went. Could it be practise contractions??? I dont feel like its important enough to ring mw again. 
Anyway, because of them, I decided to wash all the smallest baby clothes to put in hospital bag ready. I'm really scared that with everything thats going on, she will add more pressure by coming early!!! Think I'm just stressed!!!
I want a birthing ball too, but nowhere to put it!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> Thanks for answering about bump and weight gain question, I was just curious about the old wives tales, but I guess everyone is different.
> I swear bubsy is running out of room, she makes me flinch when she moves at the moment.
> I'm not getting nausia or sick, but the period pains are getting quite bad, and every evening. I had them this morning too, in my abdomen and my back then they went. Could it be practise contractions??? I dont feel like its important enough to ring mw again.
> Anyway, because of them, I decided to wash all the smallest baby clothes to put in hospital bag ready. I'm really scared that with everything thats going on, she will add more pressure by coming early!!! Think I'm just stressed!!!
> I want a birthing ball too, but nowhere to put it!!!

i know how you feel the pain wise hun ive been getting it each night not sure if shes running out of space but very uncomfortable when she moves lol, i dnt have to take anything for babyto hospital its all provided but think im gonna start sorting my bag out incase


----------



## rem_82

i just put my symptoms into google and lots of people say they were told its probably baby going down and getting engaged!!! I dont remember this last time, but hell maybe its just different!!! Ive also just thought, her movements are a lot lower again!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Is anyone else still not decided on names?

We can not agree on anything. OH has said that we ate getting nowhere so I can pick first name and he will choose middle name but I feel bad choosing one of my names knowing that he hates them :(

Arrghh!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Is anyone else still not decided on names?
> 
> We can not agree on anything. OH has said that we ate getting nowhere so I can pick first name and he will choose middle name but I feel bad choosing one of my names knowing that he hates them :(
> 
> Arrghh!

I have a name which I love its just very rare and I'm worried how people will react, also it can't really be shortened :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we have a "top" name but I dont refer to my bump with that name yet :/ I think it will come naturally when your baby is born dont worry. Have some names you agree on and see which fits but you have about 5 weeks I think when baby is here dont worry xx


----------



## embo216

omg don't say 5 weeks :lol:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We have picked a name, I am a bit nervy because it is unusual and I am worried my family will react a bit like 'oh............'

I can't imagine changing our minds now unless she really doesnt suit it though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont care what people think of our name, in fact I hope I have picked something they wont guess haha :D

My 8yr old is driving me insane, bless him- christmas is sending him over the edge (he has autism) x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the only problem we have with her name is my family in england prounoncing it wrong


----------



## tntrying22

We aren't officially decided but we have a top name. Just want to see him and then confirm :)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how baby is laying exactly - I keep feeling feet on my left side, like really far left, but I think I feel hands down low. Still no feet in my ribs. So I think he's head down but facing my left side.

30 weeks today Blueyes!:happydance: We're officially into single week countdown...can't believe it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> the only problem we have with her name is my family in england prounoncing it wrong

How do they say it? How do you say it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OH's family up north say Ru-beh not Ru-bee. Lol.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 30 wks Tn.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> the only problem we have with her name is my family in england prounoncing it wrong
> 
> How do they say it? How do you say it?Click to expand...

They keep saying leener lol but its prounounced laynah lol im sure they will get it right one day lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

And my sister is convinved shes going to come out a boy lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

When I read it, I read it at Layna too before you said :)


----------



## embo216

I read it the wrong way too but Im crap with names :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> the only problem we have with her name is my family in england prounoncing it wrong
> 
> How do they say it? How do you say it?Click to expand...
> 
> They keep saying leener lol but its prounounced laynah lol im sure they will get it right one day lolClick to expand...

Laynah is how I thought it would be :D

It seems my bladder is her favourite toy again tonight :cry: Mean baby!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I wanted something that wouldnt be common if we were to go bk to the uk only problem is now its very common on germany due to the singer lena lol oh well hopefully by time shes at school il be bk in uk


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Feels like shes doing a mexican wave in there atm isnt helping with my sicky feeling one bit blah


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

One of our names is quite popular in another country. I dont hear Lena much here so I think you will be ok :)


----------



## Nixilix

i think everyone should share the names!! i need some inspiration!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yes! Share the names, I want to knooooow!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am getting so uncomfortable now. My ribs hurt!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> i think everyone should share the names!! i need some inspiration!!

I think so too as.im.nosey lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Arghhhhh neighbours are at it again!


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> Arghhhhh neighbours are at it again!

Mine too! She sounds like an injured cat! It doesn't usually last long lol!


----------



## embo216

Oh boo to the noisy neighbours :( I had awful ones a few months back and now live in a detached house due to constant nagging to OH :lol: 

I'm not sharing my name yet- I know how annoying it is when people do that but I'm not so there :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Oh boo to the noisy neighbours :( I had awful ones a few months back and now live in a detached house due to constant nagging to OH :lol:
> 
> I'm not sharing my name yet- I know how annoying it is when people do that but I'm not so there :haha:

We cant get houses here not on our income roll on a few years when may be able ti get one and no antisocial neigbours!


----------



## embo216

Oh my goodness I wondered why my house was freezing- my heating isn't working :( I actually want to cry!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh whisper I probably would have pronounced it Lee-na but I like Lay-na also.


----------



## Seity

My names in the siggy.
I'd have pronounced it Lee-na too. Never would occur to me to say Lay-na.


----------



## Newt4

I dont have a name yet. We are slow name pickers lol. 

My girl likes to kick punch headbutt? me in the hips and it hurts lol.


----------



## Wiggler

We are going to call her Sophie :cloud9:


----------



## Nixilix

Lovely names :)

We can't think of any! And I've gotta chose boy and girl just incase!


----------



## rem_82

i will make my decision on names when she is born, but if my OH had no say, it would be Lottie if she is blonde, like daddy and DS, or Emmy if she comes out brunette like me!!! 
Did I tell u my OH is nagging me about having another baby next year!!! He thinks we should just get it done since i'm "rubbish at being pregnant"!!!! How rude is he!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I told my OH we had to have this baby while the kids were young cos I am so useless when I am pregnant.


----------



## gflady

Morning! We're not 100% on our name yet so not going to share, sorry. 

Back to work tomorrow, boo! I can't wait for Feb to arrive now :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

29 week bump below :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/29weeksside.jpg​
I want to tell you all the name but I promised to keep it secret...gargh!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

We are about 95% sure on our chosen names (both genders), but we haven't told anyone, so I won't reveal them here. However, they are both names we've loved for years, and had talked about our kids' names quite early on in our relationship. :)

We do have a couple of backups if we 'go off' our chosen names, but I don't think it'll happen. We can keep them for the next kid!! :p


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely bump AP- really cooking now!

Em- :( How long will heating take to fix :(

I hate it when people dont name share BUT I have never ever managed to keep quiet this long before and with 9 weeks left I am adamant I can keep my mouth closed a lilllll bit longer haha sorry but I will tell you some we decided not to use in the end :D


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone - this time next month I will be off work, although I have just realised how much I have to do while I am off before baby comes. It is all silly things like cleaning out cupboards etc which is probably me just nesting but I really wasnt things to be perfect before baby arrives!

I started my raspberry leaf capsules yesterday at one a day so hopefully I wont have any nasty side effects. I did try breaking one of the capsules open and putting it into hot water to drink as tea, but it was vile so I just took one of the capsules!

I cant believe that in 9.5 weeks I will have definately met my baby, I wont be allowed to go any more than 10 days over as far as I know so the latest that he/she will arrive is valentines day. I could cry just thinking about meeting him/her for the first time!

Our name choices have still stayed the same, I think that we are pretty much settled on the names, Daniel William and Annabelle Rose - we just need to wait and see which one we will be using.

I hope that everyone is well today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ beautiful names :)


----------



## embo216

AP what a beautiful neat bump! 

Em I fixed it myself this morning :) It might go off again but at least Im toasty right now :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I thought ours broke before but I reset it by reading the manual and was so shocked when it worked again! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

off to the doc for emergancy apt as still feeling crap he wants to check my urine again to see if I still have the uti as keep getting pains today and last night


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you get some answers and feel better soon x


----------



## embo216

Best of luck Whisper- UTIs are evil :( x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

He thinks its just a tummy bug and the muscles stretching so been tood to take magnesium again other then that all fine


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad your ok. I feel really bruised on the backs of my thighs and bum cheeks (sorry tmi) Its almost like I have done LOADS of exercise but I have not?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Glad your ok. I feel really bruised on the backs of my thighs and bum cheeks (sorry tmi) Its almost like I have done LOADS of exercise but I have not?

I had that yest couldnt sit down due to it:-s. Could only lay or stabd lol


----------



## Best step mum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Glad your ok. I feel really bruised on the backs of my thighs and bum cheeks (sorry tmi) Its almost like I have done LOADS of exercise but I have not?

I had that too a couple of weeks ago, I also get really tired legs when I am walking at the minute. Not so good when we have a very energetic dog who needs at least 30 mins exercise every evening and I have a 1/2 mile to walk from the train station to work each morning :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad I am not alone (but not glad you all had it too!) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

baby is definatly head down for me, he did 2 scans today one internal to check cervix and thats still full and thick and her head is just abouve it but not putting any pressure on it so i think that may be how she stays now as everytime i feel a big movement i think shes moved yet ses still the same as last week just with hicups now:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a good prod and poke of my tummy this morning, and figured out where Baby's bum is by my fingers getting kicked while I was prodding! Hehe! :) I'm pretty sure Baby is still head down. I get big kicks nearer my stomach/ribs and less strong movements down in my groin/lower abdo area. :)


----------



## Best step mum

Mine has been head down now for 3 weeks, the midwife checked again on friday so I know that it definately hasnt moved but I am still getting most of my movement quite low down. I think that there has been either a knee or elbow poking me from beside my belly button now for a few days.

I think that it is lying with its feet curled up (proper fetal position) and that is why most of my movement is in the middle - thank goodness there is no kicking etc in my ribs.

I also noticed that I have felt a lot of pressure on my bladder since it turned (I noticed it a few days before my 29 week appointment and at that appointment it was definately head down) so I am hoping that it stays there and doesnt go breech or something at the last minute.


----------



## sevenofnine

I have a very naughty sideways-laying baby who is making me very uncomfortable these past couple days! She keeps flipping around!! Grrrrrrrr!

How is everyone doing today? I'm having tummy issues today... :loo:

I wasn't under the impression that iron supplements could cause diarrhea, (I always heard about the constipation) but apparently it can do both! So this is just great........ :wacko:

As far as names go, we've chosen the name Annika. We're so excited!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont have much bladder pressure at all now so I think think bub has moved down yet, I think she is in some diagonal position lol no idea but not worried yet the longer she stays off my bladder the better!


----------



## Wiggler

My little lady changes position all the time, she prefers to be as low as possible, she moved up higher right under my ribs earlier and I wasn't expecting it and winded myself moving about :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got a foot digging into my rib atm i think very uncomfy lol and some odd punching going on down below:haha:


----------



## rem_82

my little one is definitely on my bladder. She is also on my nerve again. She not done that for a while, nearly forgot how painful it is.
My MW called me today to ask if im still getting period pains, and i said yes i am and explained it to her. She didnt exactly put me at ease. she said she wasnt happy about it as its not really normal. So tomorrow morning she is coming round to examine me. Its probably nothing, but now im worried its something!!!:cry:


----------



## embo216

Oh big hugs hun :hugs: 

Fingers crossed its nothing xx


----------



## tntrying22

Had our 30 wk dr visit today :) everything measuring right on track - baby gets A+ for that. My iron is hovering around needing supplement so guess I am just going to have to treat myself to a hamburger and steak this week!


----------



## Wiggler

Mmmm steak :cloud9: I had one tonight and it was soooo good!


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs rem.


----------



## embo216

oooh Steak yum! My Iron was proper low a few weeks back but I got it back up luckily with Floradix. Still feeling drained though :(

I made a list of all the baby stuff I still need to buy- I have SO much, and thats just the essentials


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ughh heartburn, sore throat and cramps woe is me :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The Spatone stuff seems to be keeping my iron at a really good level and no side effect :thumbup:

I am glad the MW is taking you seriously Rem, best to be checked out.

I had consultant appointment today and all fine - growth scans every 4 weeks just keep and eye on size of baby and fluid levels because of the GD. 

All still going OK on the diet control though and they are really happy. Girls that haven't gained much weight you might find it reassuring I was told today that my 4lb weight gain so far was absolutely fine and nothing to be worried about, they just want to see me gaining not losing as 3rd tri progresses.

I was getting a bit concerned as I gained 3 stone with Ivy so it is weird for me to have gained so little this time.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: rem.
Fxd that is nothing.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

am i the only one who is terrorfied of internals? especialy speculems! i tense so bad that it hurts


----------



## embo216

I was the first ever time but quite used to them now- I remember the first ever one I had with Lily and the midwife had REALLY long nails that hurt like hell :( I'm sure that shouldn't be allowed :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I was the first ever time but quite used to them now- I remember the first ever one I had with Lily and the midwife had REALLY long nails that hurt like hell :( I'm sure that shouldn't be allowed :(

i can just about handle a finger but the specullem i go to full scale panic and tense up they must be so sick of me not being able to d it


----------



## babydreams85

Feeling so miserable! I got a virus/cold from DH--I'm coughing and congested...losing my voice. :( Needless to say I have to lay in bed completely propped up on pillows between my cough and my horrible reflux and heartburn.

Rem I hope everything is ok with you and your baby girl! Glad you're getting checked out!!! 

Happy 30 wks tn and blueeyes!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: hope you feel better soon babydreams!
Being sick while preggers is the worst.


----------



## Lindylou

WhisperOfHope said:


> am i the only one who is terrorfied of internals? especialy speculems! i tense so bad that it hurts

Try and just switch off to what they are doing. I chatted about stupid things to them when they used to do mine with the ivf. I know it's hard but the more relaxed you are you don't feel anything. As for long nails I would have to say something! I know in my job (which doesn't involve internals!!) our nails have to be kept short!!


----------



## Jembug

Hope you all feel better soon!
Keep us posted rem.

I had the wc jab last night and my arm hurts :(
Also my lower back is aching too, I'm in bed after breakfast with my two little girlies, love it.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so crampy today feel really before af like :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Feeling so tired. :( I had a lovely 3 days off though. Back to work on a late shift today!


----------



## Jembug

Whisper maybe a bath will help?
Enjoy your days off mrs. I'm on holiday and I heard my boss needs cover so I offered... So I'm doing a night shift Saturday- the extra money will be lovely, especially Sunday money :)

Must admit in feeling pretty awful!
My back aches so bad- a hot bath has not helped and I feel drained... I've got a blood test for my iron, I'm expecting it to be really low?
Need a pick me up... My three year old is just watching tv, she will have square eyes at this rate... My 22 month old is in bed- got a friend coming this afternoon, so I won't feel so bad about all the tv x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dont feel bad about the tv hun, you need a break. When I was pregnant with DD math watched loads of tv lol plus its cold out, dont worry xx

I get shooting pains in my lower stomach when I stand uP?

Apart from that and being full of cold I am ok, just sick of cold mornings its soooo cold and icy and awful. I just cant warm up when I take the kids to school x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

p.s my weight gain was non existent till 28weeks but I have def put on now haha oh well its keeping me warm! Ive gained about a stone now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna try a warm bath in a little bit see if it help, got heartburn from hell to and and shes found my rib cage:haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Obviously if the pains get bad speak to your doctor Whisper - I remember I moved house at 30ish weeks when pregnant with Ivy and got awful period pains for days on end afterwards and it really freaked my Mum out.

I am expecting the same this time, I wander if it is another growth spurt?

A warm bath sounds like a good idea :hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

I completely forgot to take a bump picture a couple of weeks ago. So here are my 19 week and 32 week pictures, I cant believe how massive I have got in the last few weeks. I am bigger than most of the girls in my yoga class :cry: and most of them are due withing a couple of weeks of me!

Although on a brighter note, I think that bump has gotten lower recently. Hopefully that means that he/she is getting ready to meet us in about 8 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







19 Weeks.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think there is def a growth spurt this week, maybe it explains why we are all having a bit of cramping and aches. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely pics :D


----------



## gflady

I've started having cramping too. Not much tho.

Good luck rem, hope everything's ok.

Everything's happening here- found a live mouse in our house, our boiler's not working, and I need to have a root canal filling next week. Ugh. Back to work today too. Should have asked the dr to sign me off for the rest of time until mat leave.

Great bump pic best.


----------



## Jembug

Gflady- you still have time to get to the docs!
Hope Rem is ok too
X


----------



## rem_82

Thanks everyone, i'm still waiting for mw to show up, she got held up this morning so she coming at 4 now. The more i think about it, the more i think it will be nothing, but heyho!!
midnight did u say u had shooting pains when you stood up?? Thats partly what i get, and i'm unsure if its that she worried about or the other pains. But i let you know later!!! Maybe its spd or hips opening more. God no-one warns you about all this nitty gritty of pregnancy, just that its amazing. Not really finding it so amazing anymore. 
Only 7ish weeks left!!! im on countdown!!


----------



## rem_82

GF dont know what id be more scared of, the mouse situation or the root canal!!! anyone got a cat u can borrow!!! good luck with both!!


----------



## embo216

Good afternoon :D I just had the most amazing 3 hour nap in bed- now time to go get my daughter from school! :lol:


----------



## Best step mum

rem_82 said:


> Thanks everyone, i'm still waiting for mw to show up, she got held up this morning so she coming at 4 now. The more i think about it, the more i think it will be nothing, but heyho!!
> midnight did u say u had shooting pains when you stood up?? Thats partly what i get, and i'm unsure if its that she worried about or the other pains. But i let you know later!!! Maybe its spd or hips opening more. God no-one warns you about all this nitty gritty of pregnancy, just that its amazing. Not really finding it so amazing anymore.
> Only 7ish weeks left!!! im on countdown!!

Rem - Keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok for you.

I havent had a single problem through this whole pregnancy (except for a tiny bit of spotting at 9 weeks) but I am completely fed up now, I feel really sorry for all of you who have had issues!Now I just want christmas to be over so that I can concentrate on getting everything ready for baby arriving and I am really looking forward to finishing work on 8th January, although I pretty much have to write a manual of how to do my job before I finish.

I was in Mothercare at lunchtime and bought a very cute little newborn outfit, I got all the clothes that my mum, sister and I have bought so far and I only have 6 babygro's and 2 vests in newborn size, everything else is 0-3 months, so I need to get some more newborn bits and pieces. 

My dad is a painter and decorator, but he is super busy coming up to christmas, so it will be January before we get the nursery painted. I think that I am just getting excited about about everything coming together.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sounds lush em, I had the same plans today but I have been so restless (yet exhausted :S)

Rem- yeah under my bump hurts when I get up quick and when I get out of the car, its getting quite painful!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just waddled to the shop in the sno wits bloody cold out there! cant feel my nose or ears:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

I have the cramping too and horrible pain across the bottom of my bump when I stand up or walk around too much. Thinking it must be normal if all of us have it!


----------



## staybeautiful

babydreams85 said:


> I have the cramping too and horrible pain across the bottom of my bump when I stand up or walk around too much. Thinking it must be normal if all of us have it!

Totally! I find that I get it walking uphill or stairs, downhill I tend to be ok. 

Had my whooping cough jab today, and a nice 2 1/2 mile walk to and from the GPs to get it. It's freezing here just now! My nipples have started getting sore when I get too cold, like I've been stabbed in the tit! I hope that doesn't continue for long :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

morning ladies:flower:

Sorry to everyone feeling blah. And I am starting to be ready for him to be here too - as I get bigger I am ready to have my body back! And the holidays have me wanting wine and holiday cocktails : / And it just feels like we're missing something with all the prep for him to be here and then he won't be here til after Christmas lol...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh I had it going uphill!!! I just want christmas gone now and it it be the january countdown x


----------



## Wiggler

In 3 weeks we will be able to say that our babies are due next month! Eek!


----------



## tntrying22

MMmm my sweet tooth is still in high gear - my boss mailed me a surprise Christmas gift of an assortment of Godiva truffles, chocolate biscuits, and milk chocolate bars - yum! I told him he was speaking my language with this gift :)


----------



## Best step mum

Quick question - does anyone ever feel like just bursting into tears for no good reason?

I have literally just thought of what it will be like to meet little one for the first time and I could actually sit and cry, if I mention this to OH or I start to cry in front of him, I just get a cheeky look from him and he asks if my hormones are playing up again!?!


----------



## babydreams85

Oh yes, I cry about everything! I was watching a Christmas movie last night and just burst into tears when the children got their presents LOL


----------



## Wiggler

The Coca-Cola advert sets me off :rofl:


----------



## babydreams85

Omg there is a Carter's commercial here that does it to me--I am such an emotional mess!


----------



## babydreams85

See if this has the same effect on you as it does on me!!!!! Now I am sitting here crying again LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gza-yfENn_4


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I am heartless, it's only trucks covered in Xmas lights that make me cry :rofl:


----------



## staybeautiful

I cry at everything these days! The other day OH said he's going to miss my pregnancy boobs and I started crying because "you *sniff* won't *sniff* fancy *sniff* me *sniff* anymo-o-o-o-o-re *massive ugly tears*", the poor man! And I should be banned from watching repeats of Scrubs whilst I have all the pregnancy hormones on the go.


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: Sorry, I shouldn't laugh :haha:


----------



## embo216

:lol: Trucks are VERY emotional though :haha:

I cry at everything at the moment, mostly bad stuff- it's all the end of the world :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cry when ever i mention christmas:haha: so uncomfy today my belly feels like it weight ten ton:haha: just tried to lay down but cldnt turn as belly felt so heavy :dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

Anyone finished the nursery yet? Mine looks like a disaster area lol. There are clothes, toys, books, and all kinds of random stuff scattered around it. We did manage to get the glider/rocker put together a couple weeks ago, so that's in there. The crib and dresser/changing table are down in the garage. We bought it last January before we lost our angel girl in Feb and I couldn't bear to look at it, so we stored it. Just got it back out and I cleaned it last weekend with polish. Waiting on DH to get back in town and then my dad can come over so they can carry it upstairs to baby's room.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Anyone finished the nursery yet? Mine looks like a disaster area lol. There are clothes, toys, books, and all kinds of random stuff scattered around it. We did manage to get the glider/rocker put together a couple weeks ago, so that's in there. The crib and dresser/changing table are down in the garage. We bought it last January before we lost our angel girl in Feb and I couldn't bear to look at it, so we stored it. Just got it back out and I cleaned it last weekend with polish. Waiting on DH to get back in town and then my dad can come over so they can carry it upstairs to baby's room.

we keep going to start it but i cant do much so hubby and his mum are doing it but shes hurt her hand so currently it looks like a bombs hit it, and i have boxes of nursery furniture in my hallway:dohh: not fun in middle of the night when you stub your toe:haha: ive got alot of stuff coming on the 29th from my parents so will hopefully be done by them!


----------



## rem_82

reading the last few posts had me laughing so hard, that now i'm crying...the carters advert didnt have me crying but i did sit there with a silly smile on my face. Its like the mum and baby advert here, cream advert, that has my attention everytime.

Well, mw came round, and she poked and prodded etc. Her heartbeat is great. Now for all the bad stuff. bubsy is laying back to back with her head tilted back into my pelvis, which is probably why i get so much pain. She also said she is making her way south and is partially engaged!!! She is also worried that all this stress, the house stuff, is making me lose weight and i need to calm it or i may go into pre term labour!!! Yikes!!! So now I'm going to spend the next few weeks trying to make her move, apparently leaning forward should do it!!! Also need to de stress, any suggestions???


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies how r u all. :hugs:

im not to good really starting to suffer now i ache like hell and keep getting awfull braxton hicks and cramps, still suffering terrible contipation to. also feeling sick all the time getting major acid reflux and headaches, also my transplant scar is getting really really itchy and a little sore:nope:

so falling apart bassicly lol.
i have hospital tommorow for a growth scan and also to c consultant im really hoping they will giv me some kinda plan and im hoping that plan will involve bringing me in a few wks early and inducing me because im really feeling shitty now and theres no way i can put up with another 10 more wks of this, im not sleeping or nothing cuz just feel so bad:nope:

anyway hope all u guys r ok amd enjoying it more than me.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone finished the nursery yet? Mine looks like a disaster area lol. There are clothes, toys, books, and all kinds of random stuff scattered around it. We did manage to get the glider/rocker put together a couple weeks ago, so that's in there. The crib and dresser/changing table are down in the garage. We bought it last January before we lost our angel girl in Feb and I couldn't bear to look at it, so we stored it. Just got it back out and I cleaned it last weekend with polish. Waiting on DH to get back in town and then my dad can come over so they can carry it upstairs to baby's room.
> 
> we keep going to start it but i cant do much so hubby and his mum are doing it but shes hurt her hand so currently it looks like a bombs hit it, and i have boxes of nursery furniture in my hallway:dohh: not fun in middle of the night when you stub your toe:haha: ive got alot of stuff coming on the 29th from my parents so will hopefully be done by them!Click to expand...



awwwwwww hun ure baby looks oh sooooooo cute:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Has anyone thought about pain relief in labour?

I have finally made up my mind and am not having any, I need to be able to feel pain in my pelvis, and gas and air sends me silly and I don't want to move suddenly and hurt myself. I'm dreading it :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Has anyone thought about pain relief in labour?
> 
> I have finally made up my mind and am not having any, I need to be able to feel pain in my pelvis, and gas and air sends me silly and I don't want to move suddenly and hurt myself. I'm dreading it :cry:

i dont have much choice here lol may try water but will prob end up with a walking epidural :shrug: they no longer use gas and air in germany so water would lituraly just be water


----------



## future hopes

im dreading labour babe ive already told them im having a epidural my last labour was just long and awfull and i still remember every bit and all the pain its just the worse:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have just sat and wrote down what i need for my hospital bag and looks like a list id make for going on hol:haha: doesnt even include baby stuff as they provide that for us


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> im dreading labour babe ive already told them im having a epidural my last labour was just long and awfull and i still remember every bit and all the pain its just the worse:nope:

im more worried about the language barrier but the lady said we can go between english and german and hopefully understand each other :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> reading the last few posts had me laughing so hard, that now i'm crying...the carters advert didnt have me crying but i did sit there with a silly smile on my face. Its like the mum and baby advert here, cream advert, that has my attention everytime.
> 
> Well, mw came round, and she poked and prodded etc. Her heartbeat is great. Now for all the bad stuff. bubsy is laying back to back with her head tilted back into my pelvis, which is probably why i get so much pain. She also said she is making her way south and is partially engaged!!! She is also worried that all this stress, the house stuff, is making me lose weight and i need to calm it or i may go into pre term labour!!! Yikes!!! So now I'm going to spend the next few weeks trying to make her move, apparently leaning forward should do it!!! Also need to de stress, any suggestions???

try to take it easy hun maybe a relaxing bath with some aromatherapy and candles?


----------



## Newt4

Aggh I failed my glucose screen and now have to do the 3 hr glucose test sigh....


----------



## embo216

I usually just have gas and air and pethidine- I LOVE pethidine, it's so good I even fall asleep :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

We don't have pethidine at my hospital, just diamorphine, which is brilliant, but the anti-sickness crap they give with it makes me puke my guts up :rofl:


----------



## embo216

lol love it, the anti sickness makes you sick!


----------



## Wiggler

They gave me 2 more injections of it after the puking started, they made it worse so they gave me pills and I kept puking til they flushed it all out of my system :rofl:


----------



## embo216

lol I remember my bloody mother eating cheese n onion crisps next to me when I was in labour with Jack and it made me sick everywhere- I was NOT happy :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im worried of how il cope as pain and me dont go together lol


----------



## Wiggler

I can cope with normal contractions fine, but if I get any pain in my back I am a wimp and will probably do what I did with Dylan and request that they kill me, or shove their hands up there and pull him out :rofl: 

With my no pain relief plan I am terrified of having a back labour because I know I won't be able to do it without an epidural, which could mean stirrups, and more damage to my pelvis :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I can cope with normal contractions fine, but if I get any pain in my back I am a wimp and will probably do what I did with Dylan and request that they kill me, or shove their hands up there and pull him out :rofl:
> 
> With my no pain relief plan I am terrified of having a back labour because I know I won't be able to do it without an epidural, which could mean stirrups, and more damage to my pelvis :(

yeh im dreading the pain in the bacl and pelvis not sure how that will work:shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Last time my epidural failed but I thought I was just a wuss because I could still feel everything :blush:

I got offered pethedeine and gas and air right near the end but I was in transition at that stage and just didnt want to be anymore 'out of it' so I refused.

I would rather not have an epidural this time but I need to just keep open minded as it may be another induction.


----------



## embo216

oh me neither, I freak out at a paper cut :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I can cope with normal contractions fine, but if I get any pain in my back I am a wimp and will probably do what I did with Dylan and request that they kill me, or shove their hands up there and pull him out :rofl:
> 
> With my no pain relief plan I am terrified of having a back labour because I know I won't be able to do it without an epidural, which could mean stirrups, and more damage to my pelvis :(
> 
> yeh im dreading the pain in the bacl and pelvis not sure how that will work:shrug:Click to expand...

My daughter was in a fab position and I had no pain in my back at all, all of it was at the front at the bottom of my bump, the only time my pelvis hurt was when it locked and I was on all fours. 

I spent a lot of time doing techniques to get my daughter in a good position near the end of my pregnancy with her, and will do the same this time too.


----------



## embo216

I had an induction with Lily as she was measuring so big then was booked in again with Jack at 39 weeks for a induction but thankfully he came a week beforehand at 38 weeks. Although my induction was really good with Lily I would love to have another natural like with Jack, it went like clockwork but I do seem to not get ANY breaks between my contractions for the last few hours :lol: I just kept saying ' I was told there'd be breaks between my contractions...where are my breaks!!'


----------



## Seity

I don't get breaks between contractions either. Totally sucks! Got the intrathecal and it was brilliant. Getting it again this time for sure. No pain for me :happydance: I loved being clear headed and able to birth in any position I wanted.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hehe, I remember looking at the monitor and it was just a series of spikes with no drop inbetween and I said exactly the same thing 'where are the breaks, they said there would be breaks!'


----------



## rem_82

I only had gas and air before, but if this little one stays back to back then i will probably need something stronger. epidurals scare me though!!


----------



## Wiggler

When I had my epi he refused to put it in until I promised to name my baby after him :rofl: He really lightened the mood and relaxed me. 

Try not to worry Rem, still plenty of time for baby to turn :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220


----------



## fides

hey, ladies! this thread moves so fast! hope everyone's feeling okay :)


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220

Awww that's lovely! Didn't make me cry, I am heartless :haha:

She has the same name as my daughter.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220
> 
> Awww that's lovely! Didn't make me cry, I am heartless :haha:
> 
> She has the same name as my daughter.Click to expand...

lol its the christmas thing again with me i think first year ever that ont be with my mum dad n sis etc so glad mum n dad are coming after or il be a wreck:haha:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220
> 
> Awww that's lovely! Didn't make me cry, I am heartless :haha:
> 
> She has the same name as my daughter.Click to expand...

Apart from Trucks:haha:


----------



## embo216

fides said:


> hey, ladies! this thread moves so fast! hope everyone's feeling okay :)

:hi: Fides!! How are you doing? x


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220
> 
> Awww that's lovely! Didn't make me cry, I am heartless :haha:
> 
> She has the same name as my daughter.Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from Trucks:haha:Click to expand...

Only if they are covered in Xmas lights, normal ones just don't do it :haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220

:blush: I blubbed :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> talking of things that make you cry this vid has set me off!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151275292426220
> 
> :blush: I blubbed :blush:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh heartburn :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Urgh heartburn :cry:

has become my new unwanted friend NOTHING wil shift it she best hve hair or il be complaining lol


----------



## Wiggler

I don't get it too often this time, I had it ALL THE TIME with Dylan, I was gluggling the Gaviscon like it was going out of fashion and he was born BALD! :growlmad:


----------



## Lindylou

I'm hoping for a home birth so will be offered gas and air and pethidine, and pool. Open to head the hospital if I want epidural though. Really hope I can manage without too many drugs or intervention. Will just see how I feel and do what feels right.


----------



## Wiggler

I have to ask about the birth pools at the hospital, I think using one would really help, but I have a feeling you need to be able to get yourself in and out to use them, which rules them out :(


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> I'm hoping for a home birth so will be offered gas and air and pethidine, and pool. Open to head the hospital if I want epidural though. Really hope I can manage without too many drugs or intervention. Will just see how I feel and do what feels right.

I think thats a great way of looking at it :) Are you planning a water birth at home at all?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am likely to be advised to be induced between 38-40 weeks and to go over I would really have to argue my case, which I am not against doing.

I am having 4 weekly growth scans now to check placenta, fluid and size of baby. If all is looking good (like it was with my daughter) I think I would decline induction til 41 weeks.

My MW has said they will let me have 3 sweeps between 39-41 to try and set me off naturally if that is the route I choose to go down.

If I end up on medication I need to just accept induction at 38 weeks though :nope:


----------



## Lindylou

embo216 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a home birth so will be offered gas and air and pethidine, and pool. Open to head the hospital if I want epidural though. Really hope I can manage without too many drugs or intervention. Will just see how I feel and do what feels right.
> 
> I think thats a great way of looking at it :) Are you planning a water birth at home at all?Click to expand...

Yes. Going to have pool set up. Mw will provide one , thought is have to rent one. They are meant to really help aren't they? What do you wear in one? Not doing the naked thing :)


----------



## Wiggler

You can wear a bikini top, or a t-shirt, whatever you feel comfy in :)


----------



## Lindylou

Think I will have both on hand. Want skin to skin afterwards. 

Has anybody heard of delayed clamping and natural 3rd stage? My mw recommended it. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Think I will have both on hand. Want skin to skin afterwards.
> 
> Has anybody heard of delayed clamping and natural 3rd stage? My mw recommended it. X

thats what they recomnd at my hosp


----------



## Wiggler

I am doing delayed clamping, but both times I have had issues with the placenta coming away so I am having the injection as soon as the cord stops pulsing.

I'm also doing lots of skin to skin after, those first snuggles are so precious :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

Rem, hope you get change to relax and that baby moves and doesn't come early!

Future, hope things improve for you.

Just survived my first shift back after being off sick. My manager was rubbish- there was no "are you ok? is there anything we can do to support you?", no kind words whatsoever. I had to put up a fight for her to sign me off nights, even though my dr's note says in capitals FOR DAY SHIFTS ONLY, no nights. Ugh. Oh well, 3.5 weeks til mat leave!


----------



## Lindylou

Does it take long to stop pulsing? Then does it take long to come away?


----------



## gflady

Re. child birth. I'm hoping to just rely on gas and air and poss pethidine/diamorph. The thought of an epidural scares me more than the pain! We'll see how much of a wimp I am though. I don't really have any set ideas, just preferences.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think it takes too long to stop pulsing, about 5 minutes-ish, placenta detatchment can vary, but I had the injection both times and it still hadn't come out after 30 minutes so I had them pushing on my tummy and tugging and all sorts :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone got some ear protectors? listening to neighbours bed banging while they are having sex isnt fun to hear:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

Can they tug it out? Can't it tear or anything? Sorry so many questions!!


----------



## Wiggler

Gentle tugging to see if its budging at all (most disgusting feeling ever BTW), and LOTS of pushing hard on my tummy. My placentas are stubborn :rofl: Before the 30 minute point they never even paid attention to it really. I'm hoping it comes out a bit easier this time. 

Once the placenta is out they just check to see if it is whole then dispose of it, or put it aside if you want to keep it.


----------



## Lindylou

Won't be keeping it... That's not for me!


----------



## Wiggler

Same here :haha: I took a peek at mine, but that was it.


----------



## Jembug

My Placenta came out after 5 mins- have no clue about clamping- will ask my midwife.
I want a water birth but DH is not keen at all- worried what he will see... My labour though!
I had an epidural/spinal with my first and I was so exhausted and in way to much pain to worry about the epidural. It didn't hurt and Shaun said it took a few attempts to get it in?

The worst bit of all, for me... Was the midwife saying 'I need to check you for tears/cuts'- by this point I'm totally aware of everything and no longer in pain, just having lovely skin to skin with my baby... That actual part scared me because there was no contraction to concentrate on and I was aware of my dignity and absolutely petrafied of have to be stitched up and feel it all. Thank goodness it was a graze, although to me it was just as sore as my episiotomy. Oh the joys, eh x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The epi doesnt hurt at all, it is like a little scratch at that is it.

I am much much more freaked out by the thought of being all drugged up. My labour with Ivy wasnt brilliant but at least I remember every second after she was born....I guess there are pros and cons to everything :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

The worst bit after the birth for me was them sticking the pill up my bum. Horrible :nope: Brilliant painkiller though! 

Being stitched up wasn't too bad, I just handed baby to OH and took the gas and air back :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

Jem- what does he think he will see different? Just keep him by your head :) you are right. It is your labour. Do it your way.


----------



## tntrying22

Oh Newt, so sorry you have to do the three hour test :( Be sure to drink LOTS of water before your test since they'll have to draw blood so many times. :hugs:

Future sorry you are feeling so bad!!

We don't have many pain options in the US I don't think - I think its pretty much epidural or nothing. No gas and air. I'm just going to see how it goes, not ruling anything out but I am hoping not to be induced!

I've just been reading the threads in Labor and Delivery and now I am mortified I am either going to poo, pee, or fart during birth. LOL gah why does birth have to be so gross!! BTW if you all haven't read the funny/embarrassing labor thread you all are missing out - one story was so funny that the lady was getting an internal check was high on gas and air and called the midwife a "kinky little minx" LOL


----------



## embo216

water for me helps so much- if I had a tummy ache or sore back I always run to a warm bath to soothe it. I would love a home birth but it all depends on little mans mri results really but we'll see! You can wear whatever you like I'd say maybe a loose T-shirt or bra or something. 

Im hoping to do the delayed cutting of the cord this time but like Wiggler my placentas are very naughty and never want to come out- also they are always HUGE! The first time I saw my 1st placenta it was like giving birth again but not so bad :lol: 

Yea the stitching up is odd :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> The worst bit after the birth for me was them sticking the pill up my bum. Horrible :nope: Brilliant painkiller though!
> 
> Being stitched up wasn't too bad, I just handed baby to OH and took the gas and air back :rofl:

What dud they stick up ur bum? Lol


----------



## Wiggler

A big painkiller :rofl: Its without a doubt the best painkiller I have ever had. I felt like I had been hit by a truck when it wore off :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Oh Newt, so sorry you have to do the three hour test :( Be sure to drink LOTS of water before your test since they'll have to draw blood so many times. :hugs:
> 
> Future sorry you are feeling so bad!!
> 
> We don't have many pain options in the US I don't think - I think its pretty much epidural or nothing. No gas and air. I'm just going to see how it goes, not ruling anything out but I am hoping not to be induced!
> 
> I've just been reading the threads in Labor and Delivery and now I am mortified I am either going to poo, pee, or fart during birth. LOL gah why does birth have to be so gross!! BTW if you all haven't read the funny/embarrassing labor thread you all are missing out - one story was so funny that the lady was getting an internal check was high on gas and air and called the midwife a "kinky little minx" LOL

im trying to stay away from that part of forum will prob scare myself silly lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> A big painkiller :rofl: Its without a doubt the best painkiller I have ever had. I felt like I had been hit by a truck when it wore off :haha:

Lol my mil takes bum tabs for migrane I told ben nothings going up my bum and when it comes to meds fir the baby hes doing it lol


----------



## future hopes

Hahaha u ladies have had me in sritches with all ure posts haha i needed a good cheer up and u u guys hav really made my eyes water giggling. Esp the pain killer up the bum:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Oh and the farting while in labour haha. :haha:


----------



## Newt4

LOL My little sister had her baby a couple of weeks ago and she had chilly 2 for two nights and then went in to labour. LOL I can only imagine.


----------



## fides

re: the placenta - mine took about 15 minutes last time, then they threw it away. this time i'm paying $40 to have it freeze-dried and encapsulated - it supposedly helps some women with milk production and helps stabilize hormones to avoid post-partum depression. seeing how i tried everything else under the sun (and nothing worked) to try to get my milk to come in last time, plus i wound up with PPD, i'm willing to give it a shot, even though the thought of it still weirds me out a bit... :haha:


----------



## gflady

I wish they did placenta encapsulating over here coz i'd be totally up for that. But there's no way I'm eating mine.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I wanted to donate stem cells from my cord, but only a select few hospitals in the UK have the facilities, so I won't be able to. :shrug:

I've been a stalker of that embarrassing labour stories thread for a long while now. ;) It just makes us remind ourselves to have a sense of humour and that, as long as Baby is safely brought into the world and Mum isn't in immediate danger, it'll all be okay. :)


----------



## gflady

Anyone else got pregnancy-fat-face yet? I think I've got the beginnings of it :/


----------



## Jembug

Morning, no fat face here but I did get it with my first.
Ment to say your boss is horrid for not 'supporting' you- I'd defo go back to the docs and get signed off! X


----------



## embo216

I've got constant fat face- does that count :haha:


----------



## Jembug

My mother in law has the girls for the day and so I have to day to myself!!!! I'm getting my hair done at 11:30- paid for by the husband as my Xmas present.. I'm back in bed now, could do with wrapping presents or even doing my NVQ which I'm ment to be doing... Can't be bothered though.

This reminds me of being on maternity leave before I had children, heaven!
I've got a friend in labour at the min, she Is 8cm so u expect to hear news soon?

Embo do you have your results of your scan today? X


----------



## embo216

Nope I'll get them tomorrow hun x


----------



## PerpetualMama

mrsswaffer said:


> I wanted to donate stem cells from my cord, but only a select few hospitals in the UK have the facilities, so I won't be able to. :shrug:
> 
> I've been a stalker of that embarrassing labour stories thread for a long while now. ;) It just makes us remind ourselves to have a sense of humour and that, as long as Baby is safely brought into the world and Mum isn't in immediate danger, it'll all be okay. :)

If you can't donate them, then at least do delayed cord clamping so your own baby gets all the benefits of those stem cells in the cord and placenta. Better inside your baby than tossed in the trash right? :)


----------



## Best step mum

Morning Everyone,

I am having a major wobble about feeding agin today - I know that this was discussed many pages ago, but I really dont know what to do!

I know that having a newborn is going to be really tough already without introducing BF into the mix, so I was planning on doing the first feeds so that baby gets the best milk and then switching to formula. 

I just have such a fear in my head that I am not going to be able to cope with BF - I already have bottles etc bought as that was my initial idea - I also dont want OH to feel left out because he cant help out with the feeding.

Argh........so many decisions to be made and LO is currently beating the hell out of my insides - it really doesnt seem to like the way that I sit on my chair in work typing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Its our 3rd anniversary today, got woken by breaky in bed anddddd we have lots of snow


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning everyone :)

I didnt have any pain relief before and they were both back to back so you may get away with it :) Is it wrong that I actually want to try pain relief this time LOL. I dont want to miss out 

I know my baby is still led sideways, her whole bum was proper sticking right out this morning, my bump was all wonky!


----------



## embo216

Blergh- My midwife rang and said my urine results are saying I have a strong UTI :( I had no clue! I'm now on antibiotics and then to add fuel to the fire my poor Lily has a chest infection on the bad bit of her little lung :( 32 weeks today though- had a huge argument with my OH too, I haven't seen him for days!


----------



## Best step mum

I am going to try with as little pain relief as possible - I am hopefully having a water birth (midwife led centre has pools in each room) and I will try gas and air if I need it.

I dont want an epidural, the thought of it terrifies me more than the pain of childbirth and I am also trying to decide what I do in case of an emergency c-section. I think that I would prefer to be sedated, but at the same time then I am useless to my baby when it is newborn.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Blergh- My midwife rang and said my urine results are saying I have a strong UTI :( I had no clue! I'm now on antibiotics and then to add fuel to the fire my poor Lily has a chest infection on the bad bit of her little lung :( 32 weeks today though- had a huge argument with my OH too, I haven't seen him for days!

:hugs: uti's are awful i never knew i had mine neither until the doc chcked my pee:shrug: hope lily feel better soon as a child i was a regular chest infection sufferer due to my low immunity and being prem still get bad now when it hits me blah


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is what we woke to this morn and its still falling thick and strong
 



Attached Files:







312730_10151272472804518_801476258_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ouch :( em are you ok :( x

oo snow!


----------



## embo216

I feel ok weirdly Em, just tired and run down and dreading tomorrow. I just feel like going on my own now and saying sod off to OH.

Wow I want your snow Whisper!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel like that sometimes :( I am sure it will all be ok. Men   

Hope you feel better soon too. x


----------



## embo216

I was SO angry and upset this morning and Lily saw me before I could hide myself and she just said 'Don't worry Mummy I'll look after you' :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I was SO angry and upset this morning and Lily saw me before I could hide myself and she just said 'Don't worry Mummy I'll look after you' :(

:cloud9: bless her little heart


----------



## gflady

Thanks Jem. I'm going to see how it goes although I have to say I'm on my second short shift and already I'm struggling. Dreading my long day tomorrow. I'd stay in bed if I were you :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw bless Lily, what a sweetie xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seriouse af style cramping again atm feels like just before my peruod arrives:-s


----------



## Best step mum

embo216 said:


> I was SO angry and upset this morning and Lily saw me before I could hide myself and she just said 'Don't worry Mummy I'll look after you' :(

Aw Embo, sending hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## rem_82

em, your little girl just brought a tear to my eye!!! 

gf - your boss is either a male or one of those women who dont believe in families!!! God i feel for u!!! If its too much get out of it. I think i gave up work 6 weeks before due but i sat at a desk. I wouldnt cope on a ward!!

best - about feeding, I think i'm thinking the same as u. I want to try bf so that i can say i gave it a go, let alone the good stuff for bubsy, but i wonder if i will struggle to. Might have to seriously think about that!!!

I think i had the bum pill, now u mention it, but dont remember how great it was!!! Dont remember delivering the placenta, dont think there was any issues!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

embo216 said:


> I was SO angry and upset this morning and Lily saw me before I could hide myself and she just said 'Don't worry Mummy I'll look after you' :(

Awe... what a little sweet heart.


----------



## Wiggler

Embo - :hugs: I hope the rest of the week gets better for you :hugs:

Whisper - oooh send some of that snow this way!

I am so tired today. 3 more sleeps til my little guy goes to visit my mum so I can sleep :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Im having a real nightmare the last two days with period pains and lower back aches...hope they die down because I dont fancy feeling like this for another 10 weeks!

Had a scan yesterday and baby is breech so need to be rescanned at 36 weeks to see if he has turned. Anyone got a breech baby in there? Im optimistic that he will turn :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Im having a real nightmare the last two days with period pains and lower back aches...hope they die down because I dont fancy feeling like this for another 10 weeks!
> 
> Had a scan yesterday and baby is breech so need to be rescanned at 36 weeks to see if he has turned. Anyone got a breech baby in there? Im optimistic that he will turn :)

i feel better knowing others are having them:haha:


----------



## Best step mum

smileyfaces said:


> Im having a real nightmare the last two days with period pains and lower back aches...hope they die down because I dont fancy feeling like this for another 10 weeks!
> 
> Had a scan yesterday and baby is breech so need to be rescanned at 36 weeks to see if he has turned. Anyone got a breech baby in there? Im optimistic that he will turn :)

Have a look online, there are loads of ways to encourage baby to turn - i think that one of them is to put something cold at the top of your bump and something warm at the bottom, they will automatically turn to try to get away from the cold!

There is loads of time for him to turn on his own anyway. The midwife told me at my 29 week appointment that they dont get concerned at my hospital unless they are still breech at 36 weeks!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Im having a real nightmare the last two days with period pains and lower back aches...hope they die down because I dont fancy feeling like this for another 10 weeks!
> 
> Had a scan yesterday and baby is breech so need to be rescanned at 36 weeks to see if he has turned. Anyone got a breech baby in there? Im optimistic that he will turn :)

My little man is still breech :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine was breech at last app and def is either breech or transverse still x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mines head down saw it all really clearly on monday when he checked for the pains her head is just about the cevix but my god its huge compared to that tiny cervix! hw the hell does that come out of there!


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> mines head down saw it all really clearly on monday when he checked for the pains her head is just about the cevix but my god its huge compared to that tiny cervix! hw the hell does that come out of there!

I thought that too until my antenatal class and we were told that the width of a babies head at its maximum point is 9.5cm - so at full dialation it will fit....I am taking it that the midwives know what they are talking about!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> mines head down saw it all really clearly on monday when he checked for the pains her head is just about the cevix but my god its huge compared to that tiny cervix! hw the hell does that come out of there!
> 
> I thought that too until my antenatal class and we were told that the width of a babies head at its maximum point is 9.5cm - so at full dialation it will fit....I am taking it that the midwives know what they are talking about!Click to expand...

it was just seeing the huge differance in size on the scan i think lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah I have read online about ways to turn baby, I think he will turn anyways :) They are scanning me at 36 weeks just to check anyway!


----------



## smileyfaces

Is it too late to think about a homebirth btw?


----------



## Wiggler

Not too late at all :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feels ike shes turnd again as all movements the past few days were low down and under the ribs now im feeling them in my side:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

My little lady is always moving about, she loves laying transverse, it really hurts me when she does though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> My little lady is always moving about, she loves laying transverse, it really hurts me when she does though

my whole belly went wiggly earlyer lol so she defo did something but now all major kicks im feeling are in my left side now where they were for past week or so down below and under my rib:shrug: also extreamly crampy ontop of it little madame


----------



## Jembug

Agh Embo hope your ok, bless your little girl, if only kiddies could make it all better.
Goodluck for your appointment Tomoz, what time is it?

The other night my baby woke me up think she did a full spin coz the feeling was like I've never felt and was strange! Think she is still head down though.
X


----------



## babydreams85

Little man is still breech/transverse...they haven't seemed concerned about it yet.


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> Agh Embo hope your ok, bless your little girl, if only kiddies could make it all better.
> Goodluck for your appointment Tomoz, what time is it?
> 
> The other night my baby woke me up think she did a full spin coz the feeling was like I've never felt and was strange! Think she is still head down though.
> X

Thanks hun its at Midday but theres usually at least a hour or so wait at best :dohh:


----------



## rem_82

mine is still head down at least. Sounds like some of us have some mischievious babies!!! 
I went to see the house we supposed to move into and was informed that we wont be in it by next sun!!! I'm so gutted, as my dad is coming up then and i wanted to be in the house. Now im scared we gonna have to cancel xmas!! I suppose as llong as we are in there before bubsy comes out then thats all that matters!!! I'm not going to be impressed if xmas is cancelled though, its my fav season and its not fair on my little boy!!! I'm working on a plan!!!!

Embo, i really hope u get fab news tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

And my bubsy has just gone breech from transverse. She is so lovely, kicking my poor poor pelvis from the inside :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I never know how Baby is lying, but I just guess from the pressure in my bladder when I stand/walk that he/she is head down. :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

I can tell because her kicks are strong, and her head is rock hard and poking out by my ribs :rofl: I can tell when she is transverse cos she goes really low and I get a bum poking out one side and a head the other. When she is head down I feel her little punches on my bladder and my ribs get a kicking, and I feel her hiccups low in my pelvis.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, I feel hiccups low in my pelvis all the time. I'm pretty sure my little one is head down the whole time now, because I never feel a definite shift and the pressure is always in my bladder and hiccups are always low. I also get pushes near my ribs (knees and/or feet?) and loads of wriggling near the bottom of my abdomen (hands/arms/head?).


----------



## WhisperOfHope

today all ive had is af style pains and then this evening them mixed with my belly going hard and uncomfy hope this isnt how its gonna be for next 9 weeks:haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

rem_82 said:


> Sounds like some of us have some mischievious babies!!!

No kidding! Baby is lying transverse over here. Was breech before. I've never even felt a rib kick yet!


----------



## Wiggler

She has been kicking my cervix for 20 minutes, OUCH!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> She has been kicking my cervix for 20 minutes, OUCH!

owch!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mines def breech! I get bladder kicks but her head grinds against my ribs :S bloody painful!


----------



## staybeautiful

I get headbutts in the bladder and all manner of rib kicks now - they can really take my breath away sometimes! What I also find is what when I lie in bed (no matter what side I lie on), I'm always really conscious of being able to feel how he's lying and if I touch the top of my bump I can feel his wee bum! If he kicks or shoves against the side I'm lying on (like against the mattress) it can be quite sore though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> I get headbutts in the bladder and all manner of rib kicks now - they can really take my breath away sometimes! What I also find is what when I lie in bed (no matter what side I lie on), I'm always really conscious of being able to feel how he's lying and if I touch the top of my bump I can feel his wee bum! If he kicks or shoves against the side I'm lying on (like against the mattress) it can be quite sore though.

thats one reason why i no longer sleep lol i cant lay on my sides as she beats the matress up no matter what side:haha: and they say no to sleeping on back so i usualy spend the night tossing and turning:dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I'm trying to get to sleep, I can feel Baby right in the crook of my groin (on the side I'm lying on). He/She must wedge his/her hands down there and have a good punch at my hip bone. It makes me jump!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

little buggalugs we all have:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Best step mum

Just a reminder to everyone to do their pelvic floor exercises..........I keep forgetting so I thought that Im probably not the only one who forgets to do them and that I should remind everyone!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> Just a reminder to everyone to do their pelvic floor exercises..........I keep forgetting so I thought that Im probably not the only one who forgets to do them and that I should remind everyone!

i keep forgetting mine oops saying that i keep forgetting my viatamins too! think i need a white board with a list of things to do daily on it memory is like a fish


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck embo. Hope you receive/received nothing but good news!


----------



## babydreams85

I've got a head in my right ribcage this morning...he keeps rearing back and slamming it in--ouch! Still have a horrible cough from my cold/virus but otherwise we are doing ok.

Embo hope you get great news today!


----------



## Newt4

Tired.Why cant 2 year olds sleep in?


----------



## Wiggler

My son doesn't understand the meaning of the words "sleep past 5am" :rofl: And half the time he wakes his poor sister.


----------



## Jembug

No news from Embo?

My three year old was awake at 5:20 and I was up for an hour with my 22month old at 1am! Grrr


----------



## Wiggler

5.20am is a glorious lay in here :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive been waking at half 10/11:haha: havent been sleeping till 3 am tho


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have just realised I only have one more half term before baby arrives and my lovely lay ins go out window :( my kids love sleep. I wont be lucky a 3rd time LOL.


----------



## Wiggler

You'll have a kid who sleeps like Dylan next :rofl: 

Sorry that's really mean, I wouldn't wish his poor sleeping on anyone... Well... maybe some people :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

il be sending her to you and swapping them LOL. I can cope with it for a little while but I dont do well on little sleep x


----------



## Wiggler

I think I just got used to it after 4 years, I am owed another good sleeper like Bethany though :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was a nightmare sleeper as a child never slept thru till almsot 7 yrs old:haha:


----------



## rem_82

2 yr olds dont sleep, i think its another control thing they like to put you through. On a bad night alfie wakes up about 5 or 6 times through the night, that was last night, but like you wiggler, i think i must be getting used to it. Any chance him and bubsy will time their wakes up at the same time??? I doubt it!!!

ouch to all the breech babies. Hope they turn soon. my bubsy keeps spinning like a spinning top, well thats what it feels like.

best, i always forget my pelvic floor!!! i know its got worse cos even crossing my legs doesnt help!!! TMI!!!


----------



## Seity

I grumble about having to get up at 7/7:30 with my 2.5 yr old, but he's only been sleeping the night for the past couple months, so I'll take any sleep I can get.
This morning he woke up having a tantrum about wanting a donut. I guess I know what he was dreaming about.


----------



## Wiggler

UK ladies, OBEM starts again on the 2nd January! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Baby is fine and also head down now so no more breech! He's measuring at 5lbs which seems huge for 32 weeks :lol: 

The consultant was so lovely- she said it was lovely to see a healthy baby at the end of what could have been a tradegy, I remember her being the one who said if we didn't do the blood transfusion asap he'd die :nope: She asked us to send in a picture when hes born :cloud9:


----------



## MileyMamma

Hello ladies I'm back been stupidly busy! How is everyone? 
Update on my bump picture :) 30+3 sorry it's sideways :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blue eyes 81

embo216 said:


> Baby is fine and also head down now so no more breech! He's measuring at 5lbs which seems huge for 32 weeks :lol:
> 
> The consultant was so lovely- she said it was lovely to see a healthy baby at the end of what could have been a tradegy, I remember her being the one who said if we didn't do the blood transfusion asap he'd die :nope: She asked us to send in a picture when hes born :cloud9:

That's the best news I have heard all day! So glad your lil man is ok.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> Baby is fine and also head down now so no more breech! He's measuring at 5lbs which seems huge for 32 weeks :lol:
> 
> The consultant was so lovely- she said it was lovely to see a healthy baby at the end of what could have been a tradegy, I remember her being the one who said if we didn't do the blood transfusion asap he'd die :nope: She asked us to send in a picture when hes born :cloud9:

Amazing news...so happy for you!


----------



## Wiggler

embo that is such brilliant news :happydance: I am over the moon for you!

Hiya Miley! Gorgeous bump!


----------



## Jembug

Yay Embo, so so happy for you! Knew he would be perfect!

Lovely bump Miley x


----------



## staybeautiful

That's amazing Embo! Great news!! :happydance:


----------



## MileyMamma

That's fab news embo :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Amazing news embo I had a happy cry when I read on fb today so glad all is ok! 
Im not a happy girly I managed to fall asleep trying ti get an early night only to ve woken by upstairs bed antics so loud and now they are banging about miving flippin furniture!


----------



## rem_82

hey embo, happy tears for u!!! thats fab news!!!
I put my tree up today, feel so much better now!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ they would drive me insane.

So happy for you embo xxx


----------



## embo216

Aww I love you girls :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^^ they would drive me insane.
> 
> So happy for you embo xxx

have drove me insane I hate them no other word I can use


----------



## mrsswaffer

Embo, amazing!!!! I love it!!! <3 What a relief. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( nasty neighbours.

Was so happy when I read on FB em xx


----------



## embo216

Time to enjoy Christmas and the rest of this pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Mileymama your bump is beautiful!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh yay embo fantastic!

Miley your bump is great! Makes me feel twice as big though haha. Oh well. In the beginning I couldnt wait to look pregnant so I definitely got my wish.

I try to do 5 kegels everytime I pee. That ends up being a lot of keels lol.

Watched my bestie's 7 week old for a few hours this morning and it was so funny - when he was laying on my chest his arm was resting on the very top of my bump and baby kept kicking and pushing on his little arm like what is this??? Crazy that he knew it was there...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

an actual baby in no more than 12weeks max. Im scared!!


----------



## gflady

Just got home from a horrendous 13 hour shift (and am back in tomorrow morning), but Embo, your good news has cheered me right up. What a great end to a crap day. So happy for you! xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ blimey you must be exhausted. Hope you get some rest xx


----------



## gflady

Thanks Midnight, you're kind. Just need to get through tomorrow and then I have the weekend off. Thank goodness! I plan to be very lazy for the whole weekend :)


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> Just got home from a horrendous 13 hour shift (and am back in tomorrow morning), but Embo, your good news has cheered me right up. What a great end to a crap day. So happy for you! xxx

Wow you must be so tired :hugs: 

Thank you for your kind words:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont blame you. What is your shift tomorrow? I really hope you have a nice lazy weekend! xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, gf, that sucks. :( At least you've got the weekend off. I got home from my late shift about an hour ago. It was busy, but not too bad - I always try to work with a smile on my face, even if I'm having a horrendous shift! Back in again tomorrow for a late, and then an early shift on Saturday. :p


----------



## fides

I'd like to go ahead and make a request on posting about your baby's arrival - the Feb 1 EDD's are almost 33 weeks, so the weeks are few between now and seeing some births in this thread! :happydance:

This is a busy thread, so please, please, please -* use big, bold, colored, etc *letters so that I can easily spot your announcement when scanning through a bunch of pages. Please include the date of birth, time of birth, and the baby's name (if you want to share that), and I will put that on page 1. Other info (gestational age, induction, c-section, home birth, weight/height, length of labor, etc) is certainly welcome in this thread, but for the sake of simplicity, will not be on the list on page 1.

Finally, if I do miss your post, I apologize ahead of time - I don't mean to!! Just send me a private message and i will update the first page. :)

Thank you so much - i will probably post a similar reminder in a few weeks since a lot of ladies will miss this. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Whoa!!! Exciting!!!! :) :D :dance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ I just guessed on your baby chart thing :D


----------



## fides

oh, and i went ahead and added a few resources to the first page for dealing with a few complications that might come up - I was certainly thankful for some of them after having my son - the support of B&B moms who've gone through what you're going through is priceless. :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ im terrified now after seeing that post fides haha its SOOO close omg eeeeeeeeeeee!! WHo will be first!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks, Em. :D Another girl guess! There are not many of those! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry to guess you as a week late though :p x


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^^ im terrified now after seeing that post fides haha its SOOO close omg eeeeeeeeeeee!! WHo will be first!!

oh, i know!!! i bet we'll have some births soon after the Christmas season - there were a few ladies in my November group who delivered a week or two before term - it's soooo close!!! aggghhh!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I cant wait to start seeing the birth announcements! Eek

My belly just went rock hard and felt every single part of baby from head bum legs and arms felt so strange lol she seems to if turbed half sideways with bum up under my rib on the left, head on the right side above my hip and punching and my cervix lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep it wont be long before the announcements flood in x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I so hope I dont go over but dont want to be too early neither! The hosp we have chosen will take us from 35 weeks I have a chance of going early but we shall see lol getting a bit anxiouse and scared and thinking how the hell am I going to do thus lol


----------



## embo216

eeek so exciting so be talking about announcements!


----------



## gflady

In work for 7:30 tomorrow but it's not a 13 hour one luckily. Should be home by 5. 

Can't believe we'll start having birth announcements soon. So exciting!!!! I hope I don't go overdue.

New fun pregnancy symptoms this week include thighs rubbing together (ouch) and varicose veins (ouch again). Starting to feel very unattractive! Ah well. Bed time for me. Night lovely ladies x


----------



## fides

WhisperOfHope said:


> I so hope I dont go over but dont want to be too early neither! The hosp we have chosen will take us from 35 weeks I have a chance of going early but we shall see lol getting a bit anxiouse and scared and thinking how the hell am I going to do thus lol

exactly how i feel - not too early, but not late, either! hear me, baby? :) 

honestly, though, as much as i hated those extra 2 weeks after my EDD last time around, i would rather have a late baby than too early b/c i can't imagine having a NICU baby and a 13 or 14 month old. :wacko: 

that said,my goal is to not reach my EDD this time around - would even be nice to be just one day early :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Great news embo. 

I really can't tell what is what when I feel my bump. It just feels harder in some places. Mw said bum was under right rib cage and head bottom right but could well have moved now!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Weirdly I would love to go over, because of the GD everything will need to be perfect for me even to be allowed to go to 40 weeks and I will need to argue to be allowed to go over.

Even having had a baby at 38 weeks that didnt want to come out at 38 weeks made me realise that they are best inside until they are properly cooked, it always felt like the overdue babies fed better and were stronger and more alert from birth :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

My mw team just said they support you going to 43 weeks and some countries class pregnancy as 42 weeks.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> My mw team just said they support you going to 43 weeks and some countries class pregnancy as 42 weeks.

That is really good :thumbup:

My MW has said if I get to 40 weeks rather than induce straight away then as long as I go into hospital a few times a week to be monitored to make sure the baby is happy then they will support that and offer me 3 stretch and sweeps in that week to try and encourage it happening naturally.

All of that depends on me on me being able to keep the GD diet controlled and baby/placenta/fluid being happy :flower:

I seriously would be happy with an early March baby if it meant a natural labour!


----------



## Lindylou

We went through ways to naturally induce labour tonight. Will put list on when I'm not so tired. They said the uK say 40 weeks due to the placenta deteriorating but like your hospital said Amelie , they need to monitor you and the baby to make sure all is ok. Xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> We went through ways to naturally induce labour tonight. Will put list on when I'm not so tired. They said the uK say 40 weeks due to the placenta deteriorating but like your hospital said Amelie , they need to monitor you and the baby to make sure all is ok. Xxx

For me the GD can also cause the placenta to deteriorate earlier so that is why they have to be extra careful :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I think here they let you to 41 weeks I might be wrong tho, feeling so uncomfy tonught really think shes running out of space some of tge movenents are making ne feel sick


----------



## Newt4

My placenta started failing at 37weeks last time due to my fast heart rate. I'm hoping for natural birth but I'll probably be induced again.


----------



## Seity

One of the ladies on my FB group who wasn't due until Feb 12th already had her boy on the 7th! I'm happy waiting until the end of Jan.


----------



## staybeautiful

I know that the longer LO is inside me the better, but if he comes any time from 37-40 weeks I'll be happy. I'm terrified of him going overdue because of the experiences had by 2 of my work colleagues in the past year at the hospital that I'll be giving birth in (both ended up in stillbirth :( ). 

I actually can't believe how close we are to getting birth announcements! It's so exciting! One thing that made it seem close for me is that my OH's son was born at 35 weeks, and that's only 5 weeks away for me, and 2/3 weeks for a lot of the other Feb mummies. I watched OBEM What Happened Next on More4 last night, and one of the babies featured was born at 23 weeks, and when they showed you the baby I was just like "OMG, our baby is bigger than that one, I have something bigger than that baby in my tummy". And it made me so grateful that he's still cooking away.


----------



## Jembug

Staybeatiful, I watched that too :) 
I'd be happy if my lady joined us at 37 weeks so it doesn't clash with my Lo's second birthday.... But then being born at 37 weeks is only just over four weeks away!!!!! Erm, not ready at all!!!

Got my three years old Xmas play in the morning, I'm so excited. She is a queen and wearing her bridesmaid dress from our wedding that was in august 2011, it still fits her.

Ive woken up and now I can't sleep and I'm soooooooooo hungry, could eat some hot toast right now... Do I get up or go back to sleep??


----------



## mommyof2peas

Since I'm due the first, I'm gonna post this here. I feel as big s a house already! :blush: I'm good and done being pregnant. I'm so glad my doc wouldnt let me go to 43 week. I think if I went that long I would go nuts.
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive just woken with really strong braxton hicks that have inturn woken baby up I dont like them one bit lol, monday everything was still looking good but do worry a bit now as I myself were born at 33 weeks hope.she stays put until at least 35


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mommyof2peas said:


> Since I'm due the first, I'm gonna post this here. I feel as big s a house already! :blush: I'm good and done being pregnant. I'm so glad my doc wouldnt let me go to 43 week. I think if I went that long I would go nuts.

You look lovely hun. Not long at all now:happydance:


----------



## fides

mommyof2peas said:


> Since I'm due the first, I'm gonna post this here. I feel as big s a house already! :blush: I'm good and done being pregnant. I'm so glad my doc wouldnt let me go to 43 week. I think if I went that long I would go nuts.

cute bump!!!


----------



## Newt4

Love the bump. I really need to take a bump picture.


----------



## gflady

Great bump pic!

Jem, sounds like you have a lush morning ahead. Enjoy :) 

Work for me! On the plus side, we have our first antenatal class this evening.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I watched that OBEM too. :) I was fascinated that that gorgeous girl survived at 23 weeks! Madness! That's why it infuriates me that our abortion cut off is 24 weeks. When I was 24 weeks, I was disgusted that I was still able to legally have a termination up until then!


----------



## rem_82

I second that mrs!! I didnt realise that abortion is still illegal in ireland!!! Just read that the other day!!!

Whisper, her movements are painful for me too. not everytime, i think its when she moving her body about!!!

I woke in a foul mood this morning, to be honest i'm sick of my mood swings. I'll be happy if she comes out anytime after new years!!!


----------



## Best step mum

rem_82 said:


> I second that mrs!! I didnt realise that abortion is still illegal in ireland!!! Just read that the other day!!!
> 
> Whisper, her movements are painful for me too. not everytime, i think its when she moving her body about!!!
> 
> I woke in a foul mood this morning, to be honest i'm sick of my mood swings. I'll be happy if she comes out anytime after new years!!!

I live in NI and we have just had massive protests in Belfast for a Marie Stopes clinic opening here - the first in Northern Ireland. Abortions are only legal here up to 9 weeks and for medical reasons. 

I think that Ireland need to change their laws because that poor woman died because they wouldnt terminate the pregnancy even though her life was at risk. 

I have just been panicked by a friend who I get the train with, he was saying that I really should have my hospital bag packed by now because this baby could come anytime....Im not quite ready for it yet! 

Movements are painful for me too sometimes, especially when I am walking about and it decides to move. They are not kicks anymore though - more like full body rolls - it felt like there was a party going on in my belly in the middle of the night!


----------



## Lindylou

I've been told to pack a bag now but will wait till the new year. Hoping for home birth but will have bag ready in case I change my mind! Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Both my other 2 were a couple of days early and that was perfect. I am hoping this one is a tad late though to coincide with half term haha x


----------



## Lindylou

In sure I will be mid feb rather than early feb so trying not to focus on estimated date.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm convinced I'll go overdue as this is my first. I was 6 days late for my mum (her first); she was due to be induced on the 7th day, but I arrived!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im no way ready yet!


----------



## embo216

oh I haven't even got my moses basket yet :lol: I'm not doing my hospital bag till at least 35-36 weeks which will be after the new year :)

My Jack arrived at 38 weeks by himself and I'm hoping this one doesn't follow trend as I don't feel ready! As long as he arrives in Feb I'll be happy :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just had a foot long meatball subway. Got heartburn now!


----------



## Best step mum

Even though my baby has been head down for the last 4 weeks or so, I have just had my first kick to the ribs and OMG it hurt! Hopefully it isn't going to start doing this more frequently!!


----------



## Newt4

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I just had a foot long meatball subway. Got heartburn now!

mmmmmmm, crappy about the heart burn :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

it was worth it :D


----------



## gflady

That sub does sound amazing! Hope that heartburn gets better soon.

I have survived 4 days of crazy shifts! Woo woo. So relieved and ready for my chilled weekend. Although our house is a right state so will probs end going on a massive spree. I've been ignoring the mess all week but don't think I can any longer!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

enjoy the weekend :) whats everyones plans?


----------



## gflady

Have you got any plans for the weekend, midnight?

At the beginning of the week I didn't think 30 weeks was heavily pregnant. But now, I defo do! The baby's having a massive growth spurt all the time! Feel huge. I wonder if he'll still measure small at MW appt on Tues...


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> enjoy the weekend :) whats everyones plans?

I feel really ill and my cough is getting worse so I don't think I'll be doing much- just me and the kids like normal and I might just let them run wild :haha:


----------



## gflady

Oh no, hope you feel better soon Embo and get some downtime on the weekend x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my weekend will be spent same as today was cleaning and decorating lol do have my sister in law coming sunday for cake etc for my bday but thats about as exiting as it gets


----------



## embo216

Oh my goodness those poor children in America :nope:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

embo216 said:


> Oh my goodness those poor children in America :nope:

I am at work reading about it and just want to cry! This is so horrible.
My thoughts and prayers definitely are going out to all the children and families affected.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

those poor kids in conneticut and there poor parents:cry:


----------



## staybeautiful

Reading about those poor, poor, children made me cry :cry: My heart goes out to their families.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what would posses anyone to go in and intentioaly harm innocent children:cry:


----------



## embo216

I read its believed to be one of the students father :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I read its believed to be one of the students father :cry:

they saying it was a 20 yr old guy known to the school


----------



## embo216

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2248197/Shooting-Sandy-Hook-elementary-school.html Yea says its believed it was a students 20 year old father :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2248197/Shooting-Sandy-Hook-elementary-school.html Yea says its believed it was a students 20 year old father :(

awful them poor babies:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god i just had the worst pain in my tummy made me sweat never had tht b4 just aid to ben i think i need to keep a watch on them this week as seems to be getting stronger and more sore:shrug:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

They just announced that the shooter was the 24 yr old son of a kindergarten teacher at the school. He did most of the shooting in her classroom. 
Just heart breaking.


----------



## embo216

:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> They just announced that the shooter was the 24 yr old son of a kindergarten teacher at the school. He did most of the shooting in her classroom.
> Just heart breaking.

:cry:


----------



## tntrying22

so terrible. I started crying because all I could imagine was what those poor parents were feeling. just dont understand how someone could be so sick to take out their issues on children :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its now up to 20 children:cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

god its terrifying. x


----------



## MileyMamma

So awful those poor families ;(


----------



## fides

it rips my heart in two - saw some news footage of them zooming in on a few parents who went to go pick up their kids and instead were told the news... can't imagine how horrifying. :(


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey All,

First off I would like to say that I always enjoy reading this thread, it is such an awesome feeling haveing so many month buddies around!



WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone thought about pain relief in labour?
> 
> I have finally made up my mind and am not having any, I need to be able to feel pain in my pelvis, and gas and air sends me silly and I don't want to move suddenly and hurt myself. I'm dreading it :cry:
> 
> i dont have much choice here lol may try water but will prob end up with a walking epidural :shrug: they no longer use gas and air in germany so water would lituraly just be waterClick to expand...

They no longer use gas and air in Germany? :saywhat:
Omg that was my go to pain relief I was planning! because I don't want a water birth and am not sure I could go in the water for pain relief then out for labour... Has anyone heard about only using the bath for pain then having a normal bed labour? Ok Now I am worried! :wacko:



WhisperOfHope said:


> have just sat and wrote down what i need for my hospital bag and looks like a list id make for going on hol:haha: doesnt even include baby stuff as they provide that for us

They provide baby stuff for us in Germany? How come you know so much about this and I don't haha so what do they provide?



Lindylou said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a home birth so will be offered gas and air and pethidine, and pool. Open to head the hospital if I want epidural though. Really hope I can manage without too many drugs or intervention. Will just see how I feel and do what feels right.
> 
> I think thats a great way of looking at it :) Are you planning a water birth at home at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Going to have pool set up. Mw will provide one , thought is have to rent one. They are meant to really help aren't they? What do you wear in one? Not doing the naked thing :)Click to expand...

You don't have to go naked sweety, you can wear a long tshirt or a bikini top or any kind of top you feel comfy with :)



gflady said:


> Anyone else got pregnancy-fat-face yet? I think I've got the beginnings of it :/

Yup! Me!! :haha:



smileyfaces said:


> Im having a real nightmare the last two days with period pains and lower back aches...hope they die down because I dont fancy feeling like this for another 10 weeks!
> 
> Had a scan yesterday and baby is breech so need to be rescanned at 36 weeks to see if he has turned. Anyone got a breech baby in there? Im optimistic that he will turn :)

Apparently they can turn even in the last day before your due date!



fides said:


> I'd like to go ahead and make a request on posting about your baby's arrival - the Feb 1 EDD's are almost 33 weeks, so the weeks are few between now and seeing some births in this thread! :happydance:
> 
> This is a busy thread, so please, please, please -* use big, bold, colored, etc *letters so that I can easily spot your announcement when scanning through a bunch of pages. Please include the date of birth, time of birth, and the baby's name (if you want to share that), and I will put that on page 1. Other info (gestational age, induction, c-section, home birth, weight/height, length of labor, etc) is certainly welcome in this thread, but for the sake of simplicity, will not be on the list on page 1.
> 
> Finally, if I do miss your post, I apologize ahead of time - I don't mean to!! Just send me a private message and i will update the first page. :)
> 
> Thank you so much - i will probably post a similar reminder in a few weeks since a lot of ladies will miss this. :)

EEEK! Sooo exciting!!



fides said:


> oh, and i went ahead and added a few resources to the first page for dealing with a few complications that might come up - I was certainly thankful for some of them after having my son - the support of B&B moms who've gone through what you're going through is priceless. :flower:

Thank you so much, you are great! :hugs:



embo216 said:


> Oh my goodness those poor children in America :nope:

I can't believe what has happened there, the US seems to be the most place where shootings of this sort happens.. they have to do something about it.. 



fides said:


> it rips my heart in two - saw some news footage of them zooming in on a few parents who went to go pick up their kids and instead were told the news... can't imagine how horrifying. :(

My heart goes out to all of the parents and families and friends of those victims.. I can't even think of losing a child of mine.. My goodness I thought I could understand this feeling before I had a baby but only after getting pregnant do I understand the horror of something like this :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

*farida* they apparently havent used it for yeats as they beleive it can effect baby,.im nit shure if its all hospitals but everywhere I read plus the hospital tour said everything for baby from windelnn to milch if needed.is provided even clothing. But. You get baby back naked when you go home so you neef goimghome outfit lol


----------



## rem_82

I just read that conneticut clip, someone posted. I am horrified, and I guess they will never know why. I dont watch the news often for this reason, especially when i'm pregnant as I cant cope with it. 

Woke up this morning in the worst agony in my pelvis. It still hurts now, think i will have to have a bath!!! 
Happy weekend everyone!! Wow 10 days til xmas!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all, how are you all and how are the bumps today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning midnight im good slept in again lol minus being wokrn by awful leg cramp lol how are you?


----------



## embo216

Morning Em, I am all chesty and croaky- keeping myself and the kids inside but thinking maybe we need a good stretch of the legs :shrug: How are you? x

Oh Whisper leg cramp is awful! I found the trick is as soon as you feel it stretch it out asap even though I know it hurts way loads :( Increase your uptake in water and bananas if it carries on :lol: I sound like a GP :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My leg cramp has just started too, I thought I got away with it! Ouch!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was getting them copable for the past week ut owchy this morning made me cry lol still hurts now evil cramp, have been taking magnesium again so hopefully that will kick in soon:shrug:


----------



## babydreams85

Leg cramps are horrible! I keep getting them in the middle of the night and have to stand up and walk around the house for them to go away. 

Sorry you are feeling bad ladies! I think this is just an uncomfortable trimester. :( 

My cough is getting worse, my chest feels like it has a lead weight on it and everytime I get into a coughing spell I have shooting pains in my stomach...ouch. Hoping it takes a turn and gets better.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Back from my ob apt all in all good news. All is good on the gd front. He likes my blood sugar levels and says because I am doing so we'll that I now only need to test 2x a day. Whoot whoot! He said there is a chance that my levels will elevate as pregnancy progresses and in that case I would most likely be induced at 37 wks after an amino of course. Fxd that does not happen! But even with good sugars which I am determined to keep I will be induced at 39 wks so my lil Zoey will be here around Feb 10th!
I am up 7 ilbs total and apparently have not gained any weight in over a week, which he was not thrilled about but it is probably because of Gd diet. But I am measuring 30 cm exactly which is perfect. I kept thinking wow only 7 ilbs total then why do I feel like I am the size of a house.


----------



## embo216

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Back from my ob apt all in all good news. All is good on the gd front. He likes my blood sugar levels and says because I am doing so we'll that I now only need to test 2x a day. Whoot whoot! He said there is a chance that my levels will elevate as pregnancy progresses and in that case I would most likely be induced at 37 wks after an amino of course. Fxd that does not happen! But even with good sugars which I am determined to keep I will be induced at 39 wks so my lil Zoey will be here around Feb 10th!
> I am up 7 ilbs total and apparently have not gained any weight in over a week, which he was not thrilled about but it is probably because of Gd diet. But I am measuring 30 cm exactly which is perfect. I kept thinking wow only 7 ilbs total then why do I feel like I am the size of a house.

Great news :happydance: How exciting you know she'll be here around that date and no going way over :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I flex my feet before bed now, and haven't had cramps since. :) I used to get them even before I was pregnant, and they're soooo painful! But I'm pretty sure I've cracked it with the flexing. :) If I feel one coming on, I quickly flex my foot and it goes! Magic. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Wow!!!big kick while I'm in the bath. Waves instead of ripples :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've been getting rib kicks this evening. I keep telling Baby off - haha! I'm home alone, and keep going, "Oh, bubs! Stop!" :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I'm in a mood with dh so boy speaking. He was so grumpy before moaning about me texting then he said the mw said hormones get bad in last month or two. Cheeky bugger blaming my hormones for his bloody mood swings. Can't be arsed talking to him so lovely atmosphere here.... and just got my decorations up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have i think a foot under my rib constantly so uncomfy madame trying to mke herself comfy and makes me uncomfy in the process :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Feeling loads of nausea at the same time of day as yesterday. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Feeling loads of nausea at the same time of day as yesterday. :(

hate to say it but welcome back morning sickness ive not stoped feling queesey all week feels exactly like early preg again even the tiredness is back:shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Had my 4D scan today - all looking good :thumbup: Some piccies of our little girl below :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P1220105_zps99876a5c.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P1220100_zpsb1cb6e5b.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P1220099_zps455b9c07.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Awww she is beautiful! Look at her little pout in the first picture, adorable! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

She looks like her big sister in the first one, new baby has slightly more pouty lips (like mine) but more my husband's nose :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so cute! love the pic where shes hiding her face:cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Gorgeous. <3


----------



## embo216

Beautiful Pics :cloud9:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh I am having a lot of trouble sleeping these days! Have heartburn, feel heavy and uncomfy and I can't breathe properly.. going to do my prenatal yoga now before I try to retire in a bit... 

How are you ladies coping? 

*Amelie* what a gorgeous little bub you have :D How nice! xxx


----------



## Farida_2013

*Embo* My goodness how happy I was hearing your news, I have been following your story so closely, you are a miracle mum! You should not worry about anyone upsetting you and just enjoy that fact! You saved your bubs' life and oh how proud you must be :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Beautiful pics xx


----------



## Wiggler

Noooo, I am being punched/kicked in the cervix. Worst feeling ever! :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Owwwwwwwww legs cramping again owchy owchy owchy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am off to bed, we have been watching Mr Bean! LOL


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well hun :) x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Night Night x


----------



## Lindylou

Amelie she is beautiful x


----------



## babydreams85

Blue eyes, glad your appt went well!

Amelie, gorgeous little girl!!!


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers that picture is fab Amelie! Love them all.

Baby dreams that's fab news.

As for leg cramps that's exactly what I do, flex my leg and it goes but obviously when your half asleep it's takes a few seconds to think.

I've been feeling really down this morning, my DH come home last night and was stressing about money (he has booked a week away golfing in Florida in May and is moaning how hard it is to save £100 a week and only have £75 a week to himself)
As we pay the bills together and we have whatever left over to ourselves- I bloody wish I had £75 a month to myself let alone a week and save too!
Anyway, he was also saying how he isn't looking forward to Christmas because my mum and step dad are at ours- he has recently been saying how my mum irritates him...
Also, our girls- mainly the 3 year old is being a minx- not naughty just testing us, so sometimes you can feel the stress...
So all this just got me really tearful, actually didn't think I was going to stop crying.
I started wrapping all the presents for the girls and they have about 15 each and lots of little ones in there stocking and to be honest it doesn't look much but I've put alot of thought into there presents and I was worrying that it doesn't look enough.
And DH agreed but has not offered to buy any presents, I paid for them all and all of the winter clothes, so over the last couple of months I've spent well over £700 on clothes and presents and not asked for any help.
With his comments and my little girl being a minx it just made me feel real rubbish.
Anyway, had to rant, feel better now- just wish my DH was less selfish at times and maybe even take me out for a nice meal? Ha ha ha, sometimes I forget what it's like to be just me and not a mother or wife.

33 week today, getting scared, to think I'm classed at 'term' in four weeks! Eeek.
I washed two baby gro's today, all ready to be packed in my bag. Just cannot wait to see what she looks like.

Hope your all having a fab weekend, I offered my services- to do a night shift tonight, whilst on 'holiday.' the good thing is I didn't need to start until 00:30 and I finish at 7:30, so I'm hoping the night shall fly by.
X


----------



## Jembug

Oh and I've had a couple of periods during the night where I've woken up and can't sleep, I even contemplated doing the ironing! Why does our bodies feel the need to do that? We already know we have the night feeds to look forward too!


----------



## Newt4

I've also been getting nasty leg cramps at night. :(


----------



## fides

WhisperOfHope said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Feeling loads of nausea at the same time of day as yesterday. :(
> 
> hate to say it but welcome back morning sickness ive not stoped feling queesey all week feels exactly like early preg again even the tiredness is back:shrug:Click to expand...

same here... 



AmeliePoulain said:


> Had my 4D scan today - all looking good :thumbup: Some piccies of our little girl below :flower:

cute!!


----------



## rem_82

jembug - are u only packng 2 babygros for hosp?? At the moment all the tiny ones are in the case ready, but i been debating how many to take.

15 presents each is loads!!! Alfie only has about 7 from us, and none are big!!! I am the same as u though as OH is too busy getting house redy for move to help buy gifts. we went to look at toys yesterday and he just wouldnt pick anything! Useless!!! :haha:

Think baby has turned, so she not back to back, as I'm in a lot less pain. My period pains are still there but the shooting pains have gone - touch wood -
This is the worst trimester, and its getting to the point when you cant walk faster than an old lady!!! 

BTW - my weight gone up to 13 stone 1pound!!! YIKES!!!!!


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone :)

A friend posted this link on Facebook and woah did it make me cry!

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/moments-that-restored-our-faith-in-humanity-this-y


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all, or should i say afternoon:haha: my bodys getting confused between day and night as whent he outside blinds are pulled its the same darkness all day:shrug: so im wakin thinking its still night and going back to sleep:haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

AmeliePoulain said:


> Had my 4D scan today - all looking good :thumbup: Some piccies of our little girl below :flower:
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P1220105_zps99876a5c.jpg
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P1220100_zpsb1cb6e5b.jpg
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P1220099_zps455b9c07.jpg

Aww she's beautiful!!!


Baby shower this afternoon girls can't wait!!!!


----------



## embo216

oooh baby shower!! I've never had one :( 

Hope you have an amazing time :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em that's a wonderful link!!!


----------



## Jembug

No I Mean this poor baby has only two brand new baby gros!!! Ha ha.
I've got so much lovely stuff up in the loft that I can use from our girls- neither were sicky so I feel I should check the stuff out before buying lots. Plus everyone buys you new clothes when the baby comes.....

Enjoy your baby shower, I had one first time but that's all. Lovely memories.
I am super jealous of you first time mummies- I'm sure your all making the most of the lie ins xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr my upset tummys back:growlmad: really not sure whats going on there it can't be the magneisum as ive cut them down and ive been eating so much potatoe stuff i should be bunged up for weeks:shrug: but it will NOT stop me eating this bad boy hubby made me an early birthday cake as i just want to focus on babys room next week ready for after christmas
 



Attached Files:







483516_10151278844959518_1869672916_n.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lindylou

Jembug - hope you feel better. I think at Christmas women are under so much pressure to get everything right but being pregnant means we just don't have the energy, especially those ladies with little ones already. My dh moaned because of all the presents I have ready to wrap BUT I managed to buy them all myself, even all his families and he wasn't moaning when we were giving them out to them last weekend. I really don't think men see the big picture. They do not realise all the things we do not just at chtistmas but day to day.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> grrrr my upset tummys back:growlmad: really not sure whats going on there it can't be the magneisum as ive cut them down and ive been eating so much potatoe stuff i should be bunged up for weeks:shrug: but it will NOT stop me eating this bad boy hubby made me an early birthday cake as i just want to focus on babys room next week ready for after christmas

Beautiful cake, your hubby is very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> grrrr my upset tummys back:growlmad: really not sure whats going on there it can't be the magneisum as ive cut them down and ive been eating so much potatoe stuff i should be bunged up for weeks:shrug: but it will NOT stop me eating this bad boy hubby made me an early birthday cake as i just want to focus on babys room next week ready for after christmas
> 
> Beautiful cake, your hubby is very talented. :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you it tasted just as good as it looked had 3 big slices:haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Hi ladies 

Sorry to those with the leg cramps I have managed not to have any too bad thank goodness. Im getting nervous baby will come early but that's probably silly given this is my first one and he's been so textbook and normal.

Did baby shopping with some gift cards we got and didnt plan to spend the lot but totally did. Oh well! got lots of nice and needed things. and dh went too :) his first shopping for the baby. He picked a bib that said "my dad is cooler than your dad" bib even though we have tons of them LOL. Guess I gotta let him have one :) Then we went to the grocery and now I feel like I've rode a horse for 4 days. OUCH.:dohh: So going to get the bits situated and then take a bath and a nap.

I know what you mean about Christmas - feeling loads of pressure to get people gifts, but we really need to rein it in this year. Especially my mom because she's spoiling us so but ugh so hard, especially in dec when the military housing pay DH gets for school doesnt come in fully since he's on a break. I wish everything only cost a dollar! 

Happy 31 weeks Blueyes!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 31 wks to you too, tn!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy 31 weeks blue eyes and tnt:flower:


----------



## Kitty_love

I've waited a bit before posting as this has been quite a week for us. Earlier this week, I very unexpectedly gave birth to our little boy at 31 weeks. He's doing well in the NICU, already off the IV and breathing on his own. He is so cute and so strong. We are very hopeful for the future.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Kitty_love said:


> I've waited a bit before posting as this has been quite a week for us. Earlier this week, I very unexpectedly gave birth to our little boy at 31 weeks. He's doing well in the NICU, already off the IV and breathing on his own. He is so cute and so strong. We are very hopeful for the future.

oh my goodness glad he is doing well congratulations on the early arrival of your little boy:cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

Kitty_love said:


> I've waited a bit before posting as this has been quite a week for us. Earlier this week, I very unexpectedly gave birth to our little boy at 31 weeks. He's doing well in the NICU, already off the IV and breathing on his own. He is so cute and so strong. We are very hopeful for the future.

Wow Congrats Kitty! I hope your little man continues to be strong and healthy and can come home soon :)


----------



## embo216

Kitty_love said:


> I've waited a bit before posting as this has been quite a week for us. Earlier this week, I very unexpectedly gave birth to our little boy at 31 weeks. He's doing well in the NICU, already off the IV and breathing on his own. He is so cute and so strong. We are very hopeful for the future.

Wow huge congratulations :cloud9: Hoping he continues to grow even stronger and you have him home soon :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

seems lena has a new game pull herself up high then slam her head into my cervix owchy


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wow. Congrats on the birth of your lo kitty!
Hope you get to take him home real soon.


----------



## Lindylou

Kitty_love said:


> I've waited a bit before posting as this has been quite a week for us. Earlier this week, I very unexpectedly gave birth to our little boy at 31 weeks. He's doing well in the NICU, already off the IV and breathing on his own. He is so cute and so strong. We are very hopeful for the future.

Congratulations!!! Out first little love bug!! Wonderful news. How big is he and what have you called him? Xxxx hugs


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeep!! I can't believe we have our first little one. :) Congratulations!!!! I'm glad he's doing well in the NICU. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

So not feeling good tonight tmi but got really loose number 2s and braxton hicks that really making me sweat and feel sick :-( really hope ive not got the tummy bug thats going round


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats Kitty!! Wow I can't believe we are all staring down the finish line!


----------



## ayclobes

I finally have my 3d u/s tomorrow! i'll be 2 days shy of 32w! i feel like i've been waiting forever...but i cant wait to see his lil face..and who he'll look like!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats kitty! I must admit I had been wondering when the first love bug would appear! Hope he is home soon xx


----------



## Best step mum

Massive Congrats Kitty - So glad that he is doing well.

I hope that you are keeping well too xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow congrats Kitty! I hope you and him both continue to do so well :D

I have sore legs from all the leg cramp but that's my only complaint today lol. Sure there will be something for me to find that's annoying me later :p

I have never had a baby shower and would be no point now since we brought it all pretty much! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Id of loved a baby shower but have no friends over here lol


----------



## embo216

Arrghh I have both my flu and my whooping cough vacinne tomorrow- double whammy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My WC is at 4.30pm tomorrow hun too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

So glad I dont have wc here the flu jab knocked me for 6 lol, im lay in bed with pretzils and water doctors orders lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw no :( I was totally fine after flu jab. Glad I had it as had a cold this weekend and could NOT cope with flu!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

They say u cant get ill from.it but I did lol.


----------



## embo216

Im on antibiotics for a uti and Ive got a pretty bad mucus cough and no voice, will I still be ok to get them done? Hope yours goes ok tomorrow Em!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still have a cold, when I spoke to her on the phone she said its fine as long as I dont have temp (I dont) I would call and ask though just incase x


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies sorry not been on but been in hospital because i got really unwell, i came out on saturday and hav been resting since, so im being good lol:thumbup:

anyway i c my liver specelists today in birmingham and my home hospiatl in swindon wilts have wrote sooooo much stuff in my notes they even had to add extra paper because there is so much writing, they want birmingham to make a plan today as in wat pain relief i can in labour and also how far in my pregnancy they want me to go. im really hoping that birmingham will listen to me and that they put down i can be induced at 37 weeks because i really feel my body is not coping now and im so very scered they wont listen like they did the last time and ill b pushed to go to 40 weeks and that my liver will fail again like it did the last time. so please keep ure fingers crossed ladies that birmingham say i can b induced then wen i see my ob/gyn at 34 weeks she can make a date in the diary.

it wud put my mind at rest so much becuse i know my body isnt coping well i feel ill constantly and there is no way i can go rite to the end:nope:

also being induced wud mean ill b in hospital with doctors and nurses so if anything did go wrong im in the rite place and can b treated. i just dont want my liver to fail again:nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs lovely xxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## future hopes

thank u sweety :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hugs future, and happy birthday xx


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u hun yep 21 again:haha::haha: na 33 more like but im still 32 at the mo because i wasnt born till 4pm hehehe.

gosh im so nervous about my appointment im so scered there gonna say i can go to 40 weeks i just know i cant go on much longer just feel so unwell. they didnt listen to me the last time and look wat bloody happened, i cudnt even enjoy my new born son because i was so ill:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> awwww thank u hun yep 21 again:haha::haha: na 33 more like but im still 32 at the mo because i wasnt born till 4pm hehehe.
> 
> gosh im so nervous about my appointment im so scered there gonna say i can go to 40 weeks i just know i cant go on much longer just feel so unwell. they didnt listen to me the last time and look wat bloody happened, i cudnt even enjoy my new born son because i was so ill:nope:

oooh I like that excuse! Im still 26 until 10pm tomoz then haha, im sure if they see how bad you are feeling and how scared they wont make you xx


----------



## future hopes

cooli didnt know it was ure bday tommorow hope u have a fab day my lovely:hugs:
oh i hope they listen hunny. rite time to get goin takes 2 hours to get there:dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

Hope it all goes your way future. 

Not feeling good today, mainly because I did not sleep well. Getting pains in lower back and cramp under bump. I know this sounds daft but could it be because we had a bit last night?? Sorry TMI!
Just waiting to go in for my wc jab. Joy!! Hope it doesn't knock me too much. Was fine with flu jab.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy Birthday Future!


----------



## staybeautiful

Happy birthday Future! With it being your liver that gave you problems last time, I really hope they'll induce you a bit early cause only you know how you feel and if you're getting there already it wouldn't really be fair to make you go all the way to 40 with you being so worried. 

Lindylou - I had my WC on Tuesday and I was totally fine afterwards, although my arm ached for a couple of days where I had the jab, and I was tired the next day (although not sure if that was to do with the vaccination or to do with me being up all night with DSS lol).


----------



## Jembug

Oh wowzers kitty, congratulations!! What's his name and what does he weigh? Hope your ok, must have been a shock!

Happy birthday whisper abd future.
Hope they listen to you future.

I felt rough the next day after my wc jab- although I don't know if it was related or not?


----------



## tntrying22

Happy birthday future and early one Whisper! Hope you get good news at the drs. 

Feeling good today! Hope you ladies are also.


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Kitty on your little boy! Glad he's doing well and hopefully he gets to come home soon! Wow we are all so close...soon we will be having our babies one by one! 

Happy Birthday Future and I'm sorry you are feeling so awful. Prayers that you are able to voice your concerns and be induced early and your liver continues to function well all the way to the end! 

Happy early Birthday Whisper!! Sorry you are feeling sick! I have had that a few times in the 3rd tri though...wonder if it's just our bodies trying to keep toxins out since we are so close to the end? 

Embo I had both my WC and flu vaccine the same day and did fine. Most of the time as long as you have no fever you can still be vaccinated for both. You will do fine! 

AFM I am still really sick with a bad cold/cough...seems like it's really going around right now. I finally called my OB and they put me on a z-pack (antibiotic) so hopefully that will help. I have asthma so it takes a long time for me to get rid of a cough, unfortunately. :(

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

just had my WC jab so cant change my mind now!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations Kitty! Hope he continues to thrive! Xxx


----------



## rem_82

congratulations kitty, so happy for you! made me a bit teary, as usual!!! 

future, hope you get the induction, whats the point in risking things, surely they will listen!!! good luck

I had MW today and she says dd is still back to back and she is 3/5's engaged!!! so thats a tiny bit scary. Anyway down to my appointments being every 2 weeks now! The end is very much in sight. 
Random question, what are people wearing after delivery, like tops with buttons etc! I cant figure out whats best to get in case bf is a success!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> congratulations kitty, so happy for you! made me a bit teary, as usual!!!
> 
> future, hope you get the induction, whats the point in risking things, surely they will listen!!! good luck
> 
> I had MW today and she says dd is still back to back and she is 3/5's engaged!!! so thats a tiny bit scary. Anyway down to my appointments being every 2 weeks now! The end is very much in sight.
> Random question, what are people wearing after delivery, like tops with buttons etc! I cant figure out whats best to get in case bf is a success!!!

pj wise im going for button up ones havent even thought of after after:haha:


----------



## Seity

I just wear regular t-shirts. I just lift it up to feed. I found that the easiest last time around.


----------



## fides

Kitty_love said:


> I've waited a bit before posting as this has been quite a week for us. Earlier this week, I very unexpectedly gave birth to our little boy at 31 weeks. He's doing well in the NICU, already off the IV and breathing on his own. He is so cute and so strong. We are very hopeful for the future.

congratulations!!! hope your little man continues to grow strong. :) 

i know it will be a while, but if you would like his name and birthday on the first page, just let me know.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I just wore v necks last time to make getting my boobs out quite easy!

Lots of people I know wore normal tops and then a vest top underneath and would lift the top up and move the vest down to feed.


----------



## tntrying22

They make nice cotton nursing night gowns that have straps to unsnap. My friend wore that (was a short one which made checking her easier since she had a section) and a matching cotton robe. Probably what I'll try to find! Looked nice for visitors and was definitely something to wear again later.


----------



## munchkinlove

Congrats kitty love 31 weeks is good!! A bit early but he will do fine. I hope he is home soon:)


----------



## Nixilix

Got to have an MRI this morning cause been getting headaches - kept me in over night. Also will be getting scan on baby as I had 2 episodes or reduced Movement. 

What is the MRI like. I'm shitting myself!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ good luck hun xxx

Im in agony with my arm after the WC jab


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> Got to have an MRI this morning cause been getting headaches - kept me in over night. Also will be getting scan on baby as I had 2 episodes or reduced Movement.
> 
> What is the MRI like. I'm shitting myself!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Got to have an MRI this morning cause been getting headaches - kept me in over night. Also will be getting scan on baby as I had 2 episodes or reduced Movement.
> 
> What is the MRI like. I'm shitting myself!
> 
> Good luck hun xxClick to expand...

Good Luck. Hopefully they wont keep you waiting too long!

I have finally got babies hospital bag packed, im only taking 4 changes of clothes for baby - firstly because Im hoping not to be there for too long and secondly, I can always get OH to bring more up at visiting time.

Does anyone know if hospitals provide towels for after you have a shower etc? I dont want to be bringing too much with me, but at the same time I dont want to not bring the essential items!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nooooo my docs just told me if this nausea and now headache dont go after I try some herbal drops and drinking more water ( whats giving me awfull acid heartburn) then il have to go into hosp on a drip pleassse go awayyyy


----------



## rem_82

oh whisper, hope it goes away!!!

So is anyone having skin on skin after birth? cos thats the part im struggling with clothes wise. should i just get a size up? I wasnt given the oppertunity last time, they just wrapped him up and handed him over.

best - i think i took a towl last time. take an old one u dont mind if it gets blood on.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I want skin-to-skin after birth. If I'm wearing a nightie, I'll just lift it up. :)


----------



## embo216

Nixilix said:


> Got to have an MRI this morning cause been getting headaches - kept me in over night. Also will be getting scan on baby as I had 2 episodes or reduced Movement.
> 
> What is the MRI like. I'm shitting myself!

Hope your MRI is ok hun, I had one last week. Not going to say it was a very enjoyable experience but I know some people aren't phased by them at all :hugs: I hope they get some answers to your headaches xx


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> Nooooo my docs just told me if this nausea and now headache dont go after I try some herbal drops and drinking more water ( whats giving me awfull acid heartburn) then il have to go into hosp on a drip pleassse go awayyyy

oh blimey! Have they not given you the sickness tablets? I had some I could put on my top lip to melt and they were brilliant! Happy Birthday lovely :flower:


----------



## embo216

Just had my WC and my FLU vaccine and my arms are already aching :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Nooooo my docs just told me if this nausea and now headache dont go after I try some herbal drops and drinking more water ( whats giving me awfull acid heartburn) then il have to go into hosp on a drip pleassse go awayyyy
> 
> l
> 
> oh blimey! Have they not given you the sickness tablets? I had some I could put on my top lip to melt and they were brilliant! Happy Birthday lovely :flower:Click to expand...

Nope they are big on herbal here lol im not being sick but feeling it but he said as ive had the bad tum with it im prob dehydrated and isnt helping that im struggling to drink without my throat being on fire with acid blah lol


----------



## Best step mum

rem_82 said:


> oh whisper, hope it goes away!!!
> 
> So is anyone having skin on skin after birth? cos thats the part im struggling with clothes wise. should i just get a size up? I wasnt given the oppertunity last time, they just wrapped him up and handed him over.
> 
> best - i think i took a towl last time. take an old one u dont mind if it gets blood on.

Thanks - It is just so confusing knowing what to pack. I am going to bring a vest top for the pool so that I am not completely naked, and then a short dressing gown for when I get out, prob just with a bra on underneath. I figure that I can do skin on skin by just opening up the dressing gown. 

I have only packed newborn in my bag, Mothercare newborn does up to 10lb in weight so I figure that size should be big enough.


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Kitty, congrats on your LO. Hope he's still doing well.

Good luck Nix.

Hope you feel better soon, Whisper.

I defo want skin-on-skin contact. Have no idea what I'm packing or going to wear. I'm suspending all of those decisions until after christmas. In fact, baby buying and planning has stopped until I'm on mat leave. I'm just too tired. Only 3 weeks to go til I'm free of work :)

Had my MW appt this morning. Baby's still measuring 2-3 weeks behind. So i'm measuring around 28 weeks instead of 31. May have to have a growth scan after next appt at 34 weeks. Not sure if I'm worried or not. Baby's active- keep's getting hiccups!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt say I wanted skin-skin, I think they automatically do it here. When I was pushing I just whipped my nightie off ready to catch baby!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Kitty, congrats on your LO. Hope he's still doing well.
> 
> Good luck Nix.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, Whisper.
> 
> I defo want skin-on-skin contact. Have no idea what I'm packing or going to wear. I'm suspending all of those decisions until after christmas. In fact, baby buying and planning has stopped until I'm on mat leave. I'm just too tired. Only 3 weeks to go til I'm free of work :)
> 
> Had my MW appt this morning. Baby's still measuring 2-3 weeks behind. So i'm measuring around 28 weeks instead of 31. May have to have a growth scan after next appt at 34 weeks. Not sure if I'm worried or not. Baby's active- keep's getting hiccups!

I was measuring 5weeks under at last app. They told me up to 3 is no concern really and even 5 the consultant agreed was ok as I have small frame. I will be interested to know if I still measure under next week though! x I think she is laying very curled tbh x


----------



## gflady

Thanks midnight. I have a small frame too and the MW said she wouldn't expect me to have a big baby. However, I would like another scan just to see baby again :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Thanks midnight. I have a small frame too and the MW said she wouldn't expect me to have a big baby. However, I would like another scan just to see baby again :)

I am short and small framed and once again this time am measuring 4 weeks ahead :dohh:

The MW even palpated me and said (at 28 weeks) it felt like a 32 week baby :wacko:

ANYWAY - 2 scans later and I have a completely average sized baby cooking in there and not even high fluid levels.

Dont worry about fundal height, your build, muscle strength, position of the baby etc will all be factors x


----------



## gflady

Thanks Amelie. My friend was measuring average but had a growth scan because her last baby was big and she just had another big baby despite measuring average and the scan showing the baby was on the lower end of normal!

I guess they can't really tell from fundal height.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Thanks Amelie. My friend was measuring average but had a growth scan because her last baby was big and she just had another big baby despite measuring average and the scan showing the baby was on the lower end of normal!
> 
> I guess they can't really tell from fundal height.

I am not even sure they can really tell from scans tbh - but that is a different story :haha:

Scans are definitely more accurate than FH.

Do you have a personalised growth chart out of interest? I did last time (in Buckinghamshire) and it factored in my height, weight, ethnicity and the size of the baby at 20 weeks.

In Oxfordshire they just do the 30cm = 30 weeks method though which is rubbish!


----------



## gflady

:) 

Nope, don't have a personalised growth chart. They just do the same as with you in Oxfordshire. I wonder what they do in the States to keep track of growth...?


----------



## embo216

They asked me what I wanted to happen with Lily, and I said I wanted her on me straight away- goo and all! I just wear a old nightie in labour and pop the baby underneath. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

here they say if everything is ok with baby ie breathing etc then they leave them as they are until you have had skin to skin and bonded


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aawww my cousin and his wife became parents this morn to twin girls :cloud9: were early by sounds of it as in scbu but doing perfectly


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw congrats to them x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep being able t feel babys i THINK foot against my hip she puts it there until i put my hand there i get a few secons feel then she pulls it away:haha:


----------



## embo216

aww twinnies! Have they got names yet? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> aww twinnies! Have they got names yet? x

Yeh cassie ella and madison ava think they were due around the end of jan but they have been told if they do well feeding they could be home for christmas


----------



## embo216

oh wow I love their names too, fingers crossed they get them home for Christmas :)

How's your nausea been? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> oh wow I love their names too, fingers crossed they get them home for Christmas :)
> 
> How's your nausea been? x

Have managed a jam sandwich today and been munching salt sticks like was told still feeling sick but havent been sick so hoping its going as dont want to go to hospital lol


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> aww twinnies! Have they got names yet? x
> 
> Yeh cassie ella and madison ava think they were due around the end of jan but they have been told if they do well feeding they could be home for christmasClick to expand...

Aww thats is so nice - Everytime I hear of babies being born, it makes me so excited to meet my little one! 

I am super uncomfortable today ladies although I am tired so that probably isnt helping. I just feel like I am the size of a house and I am feeling the need to pee now more than ever - I have a hospital appointment next thursday so hopefully I will be told that the head is still down and maybe even that it is starting to engage!

My step son was so funny at the weekend, we were talking about the baby being head down already (and although he is 12, he doesnt have a clue about babies or the facts of life etc) he said 'well that cant be very nice, all the blood is running to its head, does it not know how to sit up properly!', he was then also asking how it is going to get out - his mum has 2 other kids both born by planned caesarean so she knew exactly when they were coming and he doesnt understand why we cant tell him an exact date and time. He also doesnt understand that cutting your belly isnt the only way to get a baby out - and Im not going to be the one to explain to him!

Only 10 days of work left though after today - Im so excited to be finishing work - not excited for statutory maternity pay though :wacko:

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow I love their names too, fingers crossed they get them home for Christmas :)
> 
> How's your nausea been? x
> 
> Have managed a jam sandwich today and been munching salt sticks like was told still feeling sick but havent been sick so hoping its going as dont want to go to hospital lolClick to expand...

It's too bad they will only give you herbal things. I have had to take both Zofran and Promethezine this pregnancy for nausea and they do work. Hate having nausea! Hope you feel better soon!

Gflady they just measure me too and the measurement in cm is supposed to match up to number of weeks. I don't think mine ever has...it has been all over the place. I got one growth scan out of it when I was measuring almost 4 weeks ahead at one point...but then the next appointment I was only measuring a week and a half ahead (I had only grown half a cm in 4 weeks). My OB said the baby is continuously growing but your uterus/belly measurement goes in spurts. There is a huge margin of error, just not very accurate at all.


----------



## fides

nix, hope all goes well with the mri


----------



## gflady

Is anyone else super thirsty? It's not like it's summer but I'm easily drinking about 2 litres of water a day at the mo (only other thing I drink is one coffee in the morning). Cannot get enough sparkling water :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant stop drinking either :D


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Is anyone else super thirsty? It's not like it's summer but I'm easily drinking about 2 litres of water a day at the mo (only other thing I drink is one coffee in the morning). Cannot get enough sparkling water :)

Im really thirsty too - I am trying really hard to drink water but it is hard as I dont like it. I much prefer orange squash or fizzy juice although Im trying to be good on that one. 

I have 1 or 2 quite weak coffees in the day but that is it. I am wakening up every night with the thirst and then I have to go and get a drink, which only means one thing.....about an hour later I'm up needing a pee!


----------



## gflady

I wake up in the middle of the night thirsty too. Can't go to bed without a glass of water on my bedside table anymore. Guess with all the growth we just need more fluids.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It doesn't correspond with eating carbs/sweet food does it the thirst? It is normal but it is also a GD sign - the only one I really get.

I only get thirsty this time if my sugars are wonky.

I am not scaremongering, just it might be worth being aware - every woman has to produce about 3 x the amount of insulin whilst pregnant and even if you don't have GD your body can struggle, this is why it is common just to get a bit of sugar in your urine especially in 3rd tri - your body is under a lot of strain x


----------



## Nixilix

MRI all normal :) gotta stay in tonight to see if headache improves xx


----------



## gflady

Hi Amelie, not sure if it corresponds with sugar and carbs. But I've had my GTT and passed and my urine was negative to everything this morning at the MWs.

Waiting for the carbon monoxide emergency team to come over to test for carbon monoxide- our alarm went off but only once and then went silent again. Just had a new boiler fitted so I think DH is panicking. x


----------



## gflady

Nix, glad the MRI was all normal. Hope the headache improves! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance: managed to eat 2 chicken burgers and drink some orange juice wooop have also found my gaviscon tabs finaly:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> MRI all normal :) gotta stay in tonight to see if headache improves xx

hope the headaches improve hun glad all was well with mri


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> :happydance: managed to eat 2 chicken burgers and drink some orange juice wooop have also found my gaviscon tabs finaly:happydance:

Oh so glad you managed to eat!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thought id post my 32 week bump lol new stretchmarks:nope: everyone keeps saying its droped even the doc says it and says thats prob why ive had the tummy pains etc
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0032.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Newt4

beautiful!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Gorgeousness, as I said on Facebook. :) :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

has anyone else actualy lost weight while preg instead of gaining it? the only weight i have put on is my tum and actualy wearing smaller clothes then before pregnancy:shrug:


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bump whisper.

Nix- glad you got the all clear. Hope the headaches improve. At my hospital if you go in twice or more for monitoring then you have to go consultant led. Will all this effect your plans for birth?

I'm so mad today, I went all the way to my doctors, hot myself and girls all ready- booked in at the docs- then ten mins later they called me and said the nurse just left without doing my blood test!!! Even though I'd checked in and the nurse should have seen my name. So now I have to do the trip again on Thursday. It's for my 28 weeks bloods, so they will be 6 weeks late... I'm sure I'm really aneamic?

I must admit I'm over wing pregnant now- although I don't want baby to come any time soon...just had enough of heartburn, ect.

I'm quite thirst and weeing about ten times a day!

Slightly sensitive.... Sex.
So not interested and my nipples/boobs feel horribly strange- canr bear them to be touched! Also down there is also super sensitive, just rather not have sex.
Then, without going into detail- some other sexual acts give me heartburn so I feel I'm being a rubbish wife coz I'm not interested and I'm constantly moaning. Ha ha.
Poor husband.
Tell me I'm not the only one?


----------



## Jembug

Hope you understand what I'm saying- so many mistakes!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I can't remember the last time DH and I had sex! It must have been about a month ago. I find it difficult to get in the mood now and, if Baby moves or kicks during/before the act, I'm completely turned off! My poor husband. :( He hasn't mentioned the lack of sex at all, though! We're so busy with work, maybe he's not noticed!

Now I think about it, it was about 4 weeks ago!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

our sex life has been preety much non existant since august:blush: we keep saying we will but end up not or i fall asleep or too sore so puts him off:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We are still having sex about 2 times a week but I must admit its a bit like clockwork and think we are both doing it as we think its what the other wants lol. I do try and will it over fairly quickly (unless I get a massage haha) as I am sooo uncomfortable and also just constant heartburn! 
I would say poor men but I think its worse for us going through pregnancy and being uncomfortable!

AP- thanks, I didnt have a GTT test for some reason but my last urine check was ok. I dont have any other symptoms aside from thirst ( I dont think) so will mention at next app (next week) xx


----------



## Wiggler

I don't like sex when I am pregnant, poor OH is hoping I am still pregnant the night before my due date as that will be eviction sex night :rofl:


----------



## embo216

I have a high sex drive at the moment but it's off the menu as I am SO sore downstairs with a horrible case of thrush :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I think I may have that as of today so no sex for us either :( can I get cream without an app?? can you use anything else when pregnant? Sure I used pessary when pregnant with Ruby?


----------



## embo216

I had some canestan (sp?) already but it's not really doing much, I need something stronger but not sure what else I can take!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I really dont want to have to get an app as its a nightmare here! I am sure I used the pessary though I dont know if your mean to or not. Loads has changed with regulations in 6yrs. I might check at chemist. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just finished creams and pessarys for thrush prescribed by my doc was a 6 day course


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oh should be ok, Thanks. Pregnancy is so glam hey :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> oh should be ok, Thanks. Pregnancy is so glam hey :(

ive had it twice so far hope not to get it again lol:haha:


----------



## Jembug

Thank goodness I'm not the only one!
As for thrush, the chemist refused to sell me even cream! So I sucked my tummy in and when to a different one and got some. I felt silly going to the doctors asking for cream!

Oh and people may not agree but I couldn't resist a pate roll today... I know I'm not ment to eat it but I just feel other mummies must put there babies more at risk by drinking ect- I'm sure the pate won't do any harm?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still eat soft eggs, I cant resist! I am sure its fine hun x

Oh hope the chemist are not a pain, may have to do my coat up!


----------



## embo216

I haven't stopped eating Stilton occasionally :lol:


----------



## Newt4

Everyone with bad heartburn should really ask for something from their midwife/doc. I had it so bad 10-15 tums a day and now I'm on perscription Zantac and I take maybe 2 if that a day.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I asked and she just said gaviscon advance :( will be more demanding at my app next week I think x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im making the most of my nausea being gone and eating malteasers have my gaviscon if i need it later:haha:


----------



## Jembug

Yea I'm on the gaviscon advance and it doesn't touch the sides. I have the smallest drop left... Saving it foe when it's severe. Although Sunday I kept being sick- pure burning acid kept coming up even though I'd eaten food. This baby best be hairy! ( my two Girlies had major hair, so an expecting this one to, too.)

Enjoy the malteasers!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm sure the pâté was fine. It's not something that causes listeria like the cheeses or in pasteurised items, I think it's because of the Vit a content (in liver) so just don't eat too much. Same goes for fishes containing mercury xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone else getting cervix pain? my hoo keeps feeling like an electric shock goes through it:dohh:


----------



## Best step mum

I'm Trying to be really good with food, although I don't like soft cheeses or runny eggs so it is pretty easy there! The only thing that I really miss is having steal cooked blue. It is just not worth the risk as it is pretty much raw! I would love a glass of cider though. Maybe over Christmas!


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> anyone else getting cervix pain? my hoo keeps feeling like an electric shock goes through it:dohh:

I get the electric shock feeling when she punches/kicks my cervix, but sometimes I get shooting, stabby pains in my cervix randomly too, I have the whole pregnancy so I am not too worried :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> anyone else getting cervix pain? my hoo keeps feeling like an electric shock goes through it:dohh:
> 
> I get the electric shock feeling when she punches/kicks my cervix, but sometimes I get shooting, stabby pains in my cervix randomly too, I have the whole pregnancy so I am not too worried :)Click to expand...

i had it once early on but now really does hurt lol felt as if she was twisting against it before like a corkscrew lol


----------



## Wiggler

We have cheeky babies :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> We have cheeky babies :haha:

we sure do lol shes now sticking something out my side lil madame


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

OH is picking up my RLT tomorrow. Really not looking forward to it, it tastes vile :sick: If it helps her pop out quickly when I go into labour though I am happy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :haha:
> 
> OH is picking up my RLT tomorrow. Really not looking forward to it, it tastes vile :sick: If it helps her pop out quickly when I go into labour though I am happy :)

Im a very fussy eater / drinker due to my dyspraxia and autistic tendancys of it so will not bw trying it lol only eat ans drink what I know and if I dont kniw it dont like it lol


----------



## Best step mum

Wiggler said:


> :haha:
> 
> OH is picking up my RLT tomorrow. Really not looking forward to it, it tastes vile :sick: If it helps her pop out quickly when I go into labour though I am happy :)

I got raspberry leaf capsules. There is no taste off them. I don't think that I could stomach the tea!


----------



## Wiggler

I am really unfussy, but I can't stand that stuff, as soon as the box of tea runs out I am getting the capsules, tea is on offer at the moment and I want every spare penny for Xmas :haha:

Sooo tired!


----------



## Seity

I love the tea been drinking it for 4 weeks now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just the name of it sounds disgusting lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My neighbours are TRYING to sing I think they may be a tiny bit drunk


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Yuck I have this horrible feeling there is a spider in here somewhere, whenever I feel like this a big one pops up soon after. So glad OH is home tomorrow, I am so spider phobic. Yuck!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :haha:
> 
> Yuck I have this horrible feeling there is a spider in here somewhere, whenever I feel like this a big one pops up soon after. So glad OH is home tomorrow, I am so spider phobic. Yuck!

I used to get that feeling and then a huge one would run across the carpet yack hate spiders in my whole 2 years living in germany ive only seen 2 thank gid lol


----------



## Wiggler

My fear of spiders is slowly getting better, my son adores them and makes me say hello when he sees one lol, it's really helped. But they are so disgusting! 

Got a big baby lump sticking out under my ribs again.


----------



## babydreams85

I get the cervix pains too, usually they correspond with hip/pelvic pain so I figure it much be LO pushing down. I think he is finally head down for good...he has stayed that way for several days now. Am currently getting toes poked into my ribs. :)

As for sex, OUCH! I am so swelled up down there and it's really painful for DH to even try to get in there. We tried again this weekend and I managed to get through it somehow, first time in several weeks. We have mostly done other things to keep us occupied, but even that is only maybe once a week or once every other week.

And I am TERRIFIED of spiders!!!!! If I see a tiny one all the way across the room I panic. They are so disgusting and creepy arghhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## tntrying22

Someone thinks my bladder is a squishy toy.

Still (knock on wood) heartburn free for the most part! I really have only needed occasional mylanta. Pretty sure the baby will be bald!

Nix glad your MRI went well and hope everyone else is feeling better!

I really think baby is still breech. I wish she'd do something to tell me if I'm right but there seems to be no rush at 31 wks.

We're still dtd but probably 1x a week? Much less than before though...I just feel huge and I'm paranoid my boobs will leak haha.

Can't believe my due date is two months from today!:happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Not really had heartburn but have tonight. Had to work late so picked up chips on way home- serves me right for being unhealthy!!

As for sex- I have gone right off it. Feel like a beached whale so takes me a while to move and ouch!!! The thought of the pain!!! Hurts enough climbing in car done days. 

Hey to top it all I'm lying her wide awake :(


----------



## Jembug

I think that feeling in the Minnie moo is our babies head trying to engage?

Best step mum, that so funny about your step son. 
My three year old had to be told that the baby comes from your belly button, otherwise she would be telling the world that babies come from your Minnie moo, ha x


----------



## Lindylou

When my sil was in labour my nephew said his brother was kicking her really hard and it was sore!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not touching RLT lol with 2 short labours, Im terrified this one will be fast too!

I think I now have a bum in my ribs. Now stay put baby!


----------



## embo216

Im a honeydew today- 33 weeks :happydance: My boobies have started leaking so much more too :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 33weeks :D


----------



## gflady

Happy 33 weeks embo!

I could sleep forever at the mo. Shame life has to still happen. 18 days til mat leave! :)


----------



## embo216

Thanks ladies, GF I'm mega tired too :( Wish my little boy would take a nap but that's never going to happen


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah, I just want to hibernate. The weathers ming and its sooo dark and cold. x


----------



## Best step mum

embo216 said:


> Im a honeydew today- 33 weeks :happydance: My boobies have started leaking so much more too :nope:

TMI but - I noticed last night when I was in the shower that there was little bits of hard creamy stuff on my nipples but when I cleaned it off, there was more appearing, it was coming from one more than the other. Is that the start of leaking for me?

It wasnt enough for me to need to wear anything but I maybe just need to keep an eye on it.

I have ordered a gym ball from argos - only £6.99 so I am going to collect it at lunchtime and see how I get on with it. Only 9 days of work left after today. Really cant wait to get finished!


----------



## gflady

Glad I'm not the only one who's tired. The days that I'm not working I spend my time doing barely anything. I don't know how I'm going to make it to mat leave. Working on christmas eve and christmas day too. Hope the ward's quiet!

Best, sounds like leaking to me. xxx


----------



## embo216

Best definitely sounds like the start of leaking hun :)


----------



## Best step mum

Thanks ladies - I just feel completely lost a lot of the time since I dont know what is going on with my body and I am terrified of starting to leak in work or something!

DH is no help either, he was only 18 when his son was born and he has blocked a lot of things out - he was tricked by a girlfriend of 3 months - she told him that she was on the pill, when in reality, she had told her friends that she wanted a baby and was going to get one (he didnt find out about this until afterwards) I suppose that he was just stupid in trusting her. At least though he stood by the child and we now get him for most of his school holidays etc and he is treated like he is mine when he is in our house.

I think too that we have changed our choice for a girls name - we were going with Annabelle for so long, but we talked it over the other night and neither of us were completely happy with it so we have now swayed towards Amelia - DH wanted Amy but I want something a little more - my only problem is that Amelia is such a popular name now :-(


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Had scan on baby to check for growth... It's defo growing! I'm meausuing 34w6 days and estimated at 5lb 1! It's got a chubby little face too :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> Hey. Had scan on baby to check for growth... It's defo growing! I'm meausuing 34w6 days and estimated at 5lb 1! It's got a chubby little face too :)

gosh all these little chubsters we are growing glad all is going well


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the name Amelia :)


----------



## staybeautiful

I had a wee trip into the Maternity Assessment Unit last night with RFM. LO had been quiet on Monday, but still moving now and then, and then was really quiet all day yesterday, he moved slightly in the morning after I had a big drink of orange juice but then I only felt him move three times between 10am and 4pm. Normally as soon as I wake up, so does he and then he goes quiet for a couple of hours and always perks up when I eat and drink. So one phone call later, OH and I are headed through to get hooked up for a CTG and LO to have the most active 30 minutes he had had in the past 48 hours :dohh:. I swear the midwife must have thought I was a raging hypochondriac with this being my first baby, and now if it happens again and I have to go in, I've been told that I'd have to get bloods taken, have a scan done and it would "start a ball rolling" for close monitoring and potential inductions. I appreciate that RFM is massively serious (I had been panicking like nothing else by the time I called the MAU) but I just feel like I wasted everyone's time last night while they were seeing to me when there may have been someone else who needed the midwife more. I'm also a bit worried that if he pulls the same stunt again I'd be suggested for induction even if there's nothing wrong with him, just because I've overreacted. I'm probably thinking about this totally the wrong way, I'm just glad everything is ok with him after the stress of the past couple of days.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> I had a wee trip into the Maternity Assessment Unit last night with RFM. LO had been quiet on Monday, but still moving now and then, and then was really quiet all day yesterday, he moved slightly in the morning after I had a big drink of orange juice but then I only felt him move three times between 10am and 4pm. Normally as soon as I wake up, so does he and then he goes quiet for a couple of hours and always perks up when I eat and drink. So one phone call later, OH and I are headed through to get hooked up for a CTG and LO to have the most active 30 minutes he had had in the past 48 hours :dohh:. I swear the midwife must have thought I was a raging hypochondriac with this being my first baby, and now if it happens again and I have to go in, I've been told that I'd have to get bloods taken, have a scan done and it would "start a ball rolling" for close monitoring and potential inductions. I appreciate that RFM is massively serious (I had been panicking like nothing else by the time I called the MAU) but I just feel like I wasted everyone's time last night while they were seeing to me when there may have been someone else who needed the midwife more. I'm also a bit worried that if he pulls the same stunt again I'd be suggested for induction even if there's nothing wrong with him, just because I've overreacted. I'm probably thinking about this totally the wrong way, I'm just glad everything is ok with him after the stress of the past couple of days.

the little rascal glad hes ok tho:hugs: definatly didnt waste time you made sure your baby was safe and well and that is a midwifes job , hell ive called my doc nearly every day this week with worrys have even been in to him a few times:hugs:


----------



## staybeautiful

WhisperOfHope said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> I had a wee trip into the Maternity Assessment Unit last night with RFM. LO had been quiet on Monday, but still moving now and then, and then was really quiet all day yesterday, he moved slightly in the morning after I had a big drink of orange juice but then I only felt him move three times between 10am and 4pm. Normally as soon as I wake up, so does he and then he goes quiet for a couple of hours and always perks up when I eat and drink. So one phone call later, OH and I are headed through to get hooked up for a CTG and LO to have the most active 30 minutes he had had in the past 48 hours :dohh:. I swear the midwife must have thought I was a raging hypochondriac with this being my first baby, and now if it happens again and I have to go in, I've been told that I'd have to get bloods taken, have a scan done and it would "start a ball rolling" for close monitoring and potential inductions. I appreciate that RFM is massively serious (I had been panicking like nothing else by the time I called the MAU) but I just feel like I wasted everyone's time last night while they were seeing to me when there may have been someone else who needed the midwife more. I'm also a bit worried that if he pulls the same stunt again I'd be suggested for induction even if there's nothing wrong with him, just because I've overreacted. I'm probably thinking about this totally the wrong way, I'm just glad everything is ok with him after the stress of the past couple of days.
> 
> the little rascal glad hes ok tho:hugs: definatly didnt waste time you made sure your baby was safe and well and that is a midwifes job , hell ive called my doc nearly every day this week with worrys have even been in to him a few times:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: That's what my OH and the midwife said as well, I just couldn't believe it and I really don't want to have to go down an induction route. He's not even here yet and he's already stressing me out lol. I'm just so glad he's ok


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> I had a wee trip into the Maternity Assessment Unit last night with RFM. LO had been quiet on Monday, but still moving now and then, and then was really quiet all day yesterday, he moved slightly in the morning after I had a big drink of orange juice but then I only felt him move three times between 10am and 4pm. Normally as soon as I wake up, so does he and then he goes quiet for a couple of hours and always perks up when I eat and drink. So one phone call later, OH and I are headed through to get hooked up for a CTG and LO to have the most active 30 minutes he had had in the past 48 hours :dohh:. I swear the midwife must have thought I was a raging hypochondriac with this being my first baby, and now if it happens again and I have to go in, I've been told that I'd have to get bloods taken, have a scan done and it would "start a ball rolling" for close monitoring and potential inductions. I appreciate that RFM is massively serious (I had been panicking like nothing else by the time I called the MAU) but I just feel like I wasted everyone's time last night while they were seeing to me when there may have been someone else who needed the midwife more. I'm also a bit worried that if he pulls the same stunt again I'd be suggested for induction even if there's nothing wrong with him, just because I've overreacted. I'm probably thinking about this totally the wrong way, I'm just glad everything is ok with him after the stress of the past couple of days.
> 
> the little rascal glad hes ok tho:hugs: definatly didnt waste time you made sure your baby was safe and well and that is a midwifes job , hell ive called my doc nearly every day this week with worrys have even been in to him a few times:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :flower: That's what my OH and the midwife said as well, I just couldn't believe it and I really don't want to have to go down an induction route. He's not even here yet and he's already stressing me out lol. I'm just so glad he's okClick to expand...

i think the induction route would only be used ina major emergancy like if the ctg showed problems but it culd just be hes running out of space or laying differantly


----------



## tntrying22

aw hugs staybeautiful :hugs: If you are feeling off don't hesitate to go - I am sure it's better to be safe than sorry.

Happy 33 wks embo!!

I like Amelia - not terribly common here in the US and Amy could be a nickname :) I always picture a little girl with freckles and spunk when I think of that :)


----------



## Newt4

staybeautiful said:


> I had a wee trip into the Maternity Assessment Unit last night with RFM. LO had been quiet on Monday, but still moving now and then, and then was really quiet all day yesterday, he moved slightly in the morning after I had a big drink of orange juice but then I only felt him move three times between 10am and 4pm. Normally as soon as I wake up, so does he and then he goes quiet for a couple of hours and always perks up when I eat and drink. So one phone call later, OH and I are headed through to get hooked up for a CTG and LO to have the most active 30 minutes he had had in the past 48 hours :dohh:. I swear the midwife must have thought I was a raging hypochondriac with this being my first baby, and now if it happens again and I have to go in, I've been told that I'd have to get bloods taken, have a scan done and it would "start a ball rolling" for close monitoring and potential inductions. I appreciate that RFM is massively serious (I had been panicking like nothing else by the time I called the MAU) but I just feel like I wasted everyone's time last night while they were seeing to me when there may have been someone else who needed the midwife more. I'm also a bit worried that if he pulls the same stunt again I'd be suggested for induction even if there's nothing wrong with him, just because I've overreacted. I'm probably thinking about this totally the wrong way, I'm just glad everything is ok with him after the stress of the past couple of days.

Dont feel bad thats exactly what they are there for :hugs: I had to go there a few times with my first. My heart rate was too fast and they just check if baby was doing ok. No emergency just reassurance.


----------



## babydreams85

Glad your LO is ok staybeautiful! Hope he stays in there until full term!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I felt stupid going in too but so glad I put my mind at rest. You would never forgive yourself if you didn't go xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nixilix said:


> I felt stupid going in too but so glad I put my mind at rest. You would never forgive yourself if you didn't go xx

how is your headaches? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

owwww cant stand up straight anymore got major pressure in my lady area/ pelvis and walking like john wayne!


----------



## rem_82

whisper, i feel like that too, its so uncomfortable, like they pushing down and out against your pekvis. Think thats definitely baby engaging, as im 3 fifths engaged at the moment and i'm so uncomfortable.

Today I parked outside the other house that my MIL owns, and 2 mins later a horn starts aggresivly beeping, so OH runs out and screams at them, as its my car in the way, and after he moved it and they went up the street, he puts it back and they reverse all the way down the street into the side of my car!!! Couldnt believe my eyes. No idea if it was on purpose or an accident, but there was plenty of room the other side. So cross. It put me on edge all afternoon. 

Hope things start getting better stresswise.
babies getting hiccups a lot lately!!!
Anyone heard from kitty and her bubba??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rem_82 said:


> whisper, i feel like that too, its so uncomfortable, like they pushing down and out against your pekvis. Think thats definitely baby engaging, as im 3 fifths engaged at the moment and i'm so uncomfortable.
> 
> Today I parked outside the other house that my MIL owns, and 2 mins later a horn starts aggresivly beeping, so OH runs out and screams at them, as its my car in the way, and after he moved it and they went up the street, he puts it back and they reverse all the way down the street into the side of my car!!! Couldnt believe my eyes. No idea if it was on purpose or an accident, but there was plenty of room the other side. So cross. It put me on edge all afternoon.
> 
> Hope things start getting better stresswise.
> babies getting hiccups a lot lately!!!
> Anyone heard from kitty and her bubba??

the doc did say that the symptoms ive had could be here dropping and getting into position she feels lower now too was getting a foot in the rib up until this morn and now its just above my bellybutton:haha: thats so bad about your car i hope they appologised?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

evening ladies x


----------



## embo216

Evening Em! 

Been thinking about Kitty and her little man too :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope her and little bubba are ok :(


----------



## Nixilix

Headache lots better thanks! Caught cough and sore throat whilst in there! Other than that I'm glad to be home with my little girl and husband! And it's Xmas in 5 days!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Best step mum said:


> Thanks ladies - I just feel completely lost a lot of the time since I dont know what is going on with my body and I am terrified of starting to leak in work or something!
> 
> DH is no help either, he was only 18 when his son was born and he has blocked a lot of things out - he was tricked by a girlfriend of 3 months - she told him that she was on the pill, when in reality, she had told her friends that she wanted a baby and was going to get one (he didnt find out about this until afterwards) I suppose that he was just stupid in trusting her. At least though he stood by the child and we now get him for most of his school holidays etc and he is treated like he is mine when he is in our house.
> 
> I think too that we have changed our choice for a girls name - we were going with Annabelle for so long, but we talked it over the other night and neither of us were completely happy with it so we have now swayed towards Amelia - DH wanted Amy but I want something a little more - my only problem is that Amelia is such a popular name now :-(

My 18 month old is Amelia Anne. We call her Mia for short. When we picked it, it wasnt as popular. But we named her after Doctor who Amelia pond. Now it seems it is going to be very popular. :dohh: Its a great name though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how are we all today? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning!

I'm good thanks, how are you?

I keep getting aches in my tummy and back muscles, which I think is caused by my tummy muscle separation, it's horrible, I didn't get it til right at the end last time. Only 8 weeks left though :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm good thanks, how are you?
> 
> I keep getting aches in my tummy and back muscles, which I think is caused by my tummy muscle separation, it's horrible, I didn't get it til right at the end last time. Only 8 weeks left though :happydance:

not too bad here was kept awake with awful cramps /contraction type things over night was ready to wake ben up as they took ages to stop but seems fine now ive had the back and tummy ache too and my belly goes strange when i sit up:haha: 7 weeks 4 days for me:happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeep! I twisted while on the loo doing a sample for the midwife today (putting it on the counter behind me), and my tummy hurts like I've pulled a muscle. :(


----------



## sara3337

Hi Ladies Been trying to manage my sugar level and insulin dose. Its very hard to live with GD:(


----------



## Best step mum

Ah, my chair in work is so uncomfortable at the minute, with the way that I have to sit at my computer I feel like I am squashing baby up into my ribs!

In other news, if I press gently on what I think is babies bum at the top left side of my belly, the whole of my belly moves.......it is such a strange sensation. This time next week I will have had my 34 week appontment at the hospital - we are on the countdown now......after that, I will only have 3 more appointments until my due date which is now only 45 days away! I am so excited!


----------



## Best step mum

mrsswaffer said:


> Eeep! I twisted while on the loo doing a sample for the midwife today (putting it on the counter behind me), and my tummy hurts like I've pulled a muscle. :(

I had that feeling yesterday, it felt like a stitch in the right hand side of my belly. It seems to have cleared up overnight though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Eeep! I twisted while on the loo doing a sample for the midwife today (putting it on the counter behind me), and my tummy hurts like I've pulled a muscle. :(

ooh owch i did that the other day twisted to get the loo roll and pulled my tum so easy to do but so sore too


----------



## Best step mum

I just got an email to book my slot for the sale starting on boxing day in next.....

I can see a lot of money being spent in it this year - they have 2 wee romper suits that I wanted to get for LO and that is just the start of it - but when things are half price, it would be rude to say no!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> I just got an email to book my slot for the sale starting on boxing day in next.....
> 
> I can see a lot of money being spent in it this year - they have 2 wee romper suits that I wanted to get for LO and that is just the start of it - but when things are half price, it would be rude to say no!

i love next stuff so glad they deliver over here lol just need to pennys to buy


----------



## Best step mum

WhisperOfHope said:


> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> I just got an email to book my slot for the sale starting on boxing day in next.....
> 
> I can see a lot of money being spent in it this year - they have 2 wee romper suits that I wanted to get for LO and that is just the start of it - but when things are half price, it would be rude to say no!
> 
> i love next stuff so glad they deliver over here lol just need to pennys to buyClick to expand...

At half price though you only need half of the pennies :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Best step mum said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best step mum said:
> 
> 
> I just got an email to book my slot for the sale starting on boxing day in next.....
> 
> I can see a lot of money being spent in it this year - they have 2 wee romper suits that I wanted to get for LO and that is just the start of it - but when things are half price, it would be rude to say no!
> 
> i love next stuff so glad they deliver over here lol just need to pennys to buyClick to expand...
> 
> At half price though you only need half of the pennies :thumbup:Click to expand...

true lol but shes got plenty of clothes for the next 6 months so il be good, im taking her to the uk for 2 weeks in the summer so il be clearing a suitcase out for her:haha:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies been so busy the last few days havent had chance to get on here:wacko:

missed u all:hugs:

so had my app in birmingham on monday an d saw the liver doctors, also had loads of bloods taken:wacko:

birmingham hav said there happy for me to b induced as early as possible but if any of my bloods come back odd then ill need to b induced alot earlier, they said they cant make the decission wen baby shud come out as there only liver specelists and not baby specelists so ive got to wait now till i c my pregnancy consultant on the 9th of jan now wen ill b 34+1 and it will b up to her. im just preying she books me in for induction at 37 weeks as like i said b4 really not coping now at all and in soooo much agony:nope:

i c a physio tommorow but i already know i have SPD because it feels like someones punched me very hard in the foof foof:blush:also my pelis hurts the whole way round so do my legs hurt alot and i can barley walk:nope:

also getting alot of pain in my right arm and in my right rist and hand, dont know wat that is:shrug: but its making me feel sick:wacko:

my belly is only measuring 29 weeks now and im 31+2 i have my next growth scan on the 9th jan and then c OB/GYN strait after:wacko:

anyway how r we all doin i been thinking of all of u:hugs:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> hello ladies been so busy the last few days havent had chance to get on here:wacko:
> 
> missed u all:hugs:
> 
> so had my app in birmingham on monday an d saw the liver doctors, also had loads of bloods taken:wacko:
> 
> birmingham hav said there happy for me to b induced as early as possible but if any of my bloods come back odd then ill need to b induced alot earlier, they said they cant make the decission wen baby shud come out as there only liver specelists and not baby specelists so ive got to wait now till i c my pregnancy consultant on the 9th of jan now wen ill b 34+1 and it will b up to her. im just preying she books me in for induction at 37 weeks as like i said b4 really not coping now at all and in soooo much agony:nope:
> 
> i c a physio tommorow but i already know i have SPD because it feels like someones punched me very hard in the foof foof:blush:also my pelis hurts the whole way round so do my legs hurt alot and i can barley walk:nope:
> 
> also getting alot of pain in my right arm and in my right rist and hand, dont know wat that is:shrug: but its making me feel sick:wacko:
> 
> my belly is only measuring 29 weeks now and im 31+2 i have my next growth scan on the 9th jan and then c OB/GYN strait after:wacko:
> 
> anyway how r we all doin i been thinking of all of u:hugs:

Hey hun! Good to see you around again :) 

Hope you get your induction at 37 weeks babe, when will that make Lilly arrive? 

Best step mum I will be outside my Next on Boxing day waiting in the sale :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Future, that's good news about being induced early. Hope your able to rest up over the Xmas holidays.

Normally I'm outside Next but think my husband will go mad if I'm there this time- as the girls have plenty!

Finally had my blood test today so hoping results will be in for my midwife on Monday?

Slightly off topic. I work for the NHS and not been there a year until Jan. So basically Im not entitled to the maternity enhancements just SMP.
I phoned up HR to question my pay slip and she said that I'm getting full NHS maternity enhancements!! She seemed real certain and have me info to really think maybe I will! I know I shouldn't get it because my dates don't tie in, but I'm not going to complain. If I do get it, it means I can now take the full nine months off :) just hope the lady hasn't got it wrong?

Hope your all having a good day xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jen- have they given you the booklet on nhs maternity pay?


----------



## future hopes

thanks ladies but still dont know for sure yet it will b up to my pregnancy consultant, and i dont c her till the 9th jan:wacko:
i cant c them inducing me at 37 weeks i think there make me go to my due date, but im just preying that she does get that black diary out and does book me in at 37 weeks or 38 at the very latest.

my last scan at 30+1 baby was 3lb 1oz i will have another growth scan on the 9th jan then will c consultant after. just preying they book me in for induction or even a section, just feel my body is not coping no more, odviosly i want a healthy baby but i need to b healthy to to look after my baby so really hope they book me in[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

i worked out it will b around the 29th jan wen im 37 weeks:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope you get your induction when you feel you need it Future :hugs:

I would have thought 38 weeks definitely - even with my diabetes which is a much more minor issue than you have they would happily induce me at 38 weeks spot on if I wanted.


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hunny. my hospital r juist hard work i begged them to induce me at 38 weeks with my son but they refused and i ended up goin right to my due date and it was 2 weeks after that my liver failed. thankfully my liver functions r all normol at the mo but that still dont stop me being terified. i just really hope they agree to induce at 37 weeks there so bloody strict tho:nope:


----------



## Nixilix

Hope you get induced when needed. 

I've put my scan pic in my journal xx


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny:hugs:

does anyone else feel like they have stoped growing? in my avater pic im only 26 weeks ill now post a pic of me today at 31+1 weeks i really cant c much difference ill c wat u ladies think:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

sorry i ment 31+2:dohh:


----------



## Best step mum

future hopes said:


> thank u hunny:hugs:
> 
> does anyone else feel like they have stoped growing? in my avater pic im only 26 weeks ill now post a pic of me today at 31+1 weeks i really cant c much difference ill c wat u ladies think:hugs:
> View attachment 536009

I dont feel any bigger, I just feel heavier than before and as if LO has no room left anymore.


----------



## future hopes

awww bless ya hunny, well shes head down now and very low so i got alot of preshure down there. i still havent had any under the ribs kicks yet so mayb shes a short arss lol.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

do u think i look bigger or about the same as my avater? :hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

future hopes said:


> do u think i look bigger or about the same as my avater? :hugs:

Its hard to tell, but i think that you have def changed shape, your bump looks lower than it was in your avatar photo.

Im thinking that my LO is going to be tall, both OH and I are 5 foot 10 - I think thats why Im thinking that it is squashed up in there now.


----------



## future hopes

another lady in the bumps forum said it looks like ive droped a bit, ive been wondering this myself as im feeling so much preshure down there sometimes it feels like everything is gonna fall out, they checked me friday wen i was in hospital and i asked if she was engaged but they said they cud still feel quite a bit of her head but it is very low, im just wondering if maybe shes starting to engage now and that may b why im feeling so much presure?

wow that is tall hun ure lucky im a short arse lol im 5ft 4 but my OH is very tall hes 6ft 1. our son was quite long and i got so many under the ribs jabs it use to hurt, but the highest this ones kicked is probebely just below my botom rib, i dont find her movments painfull either like i did with our son, he was 7lb 11 wen born i had him a day b4 his due date, :hugs:


----------



## whattoexpect

Best step mum said:


> Ah, my chair in work is so uncomfortable at the minute, with the way that I have to sit at my computer I feel like I am squashing baby up into my ribs!


Best Step Mum, I have had this same problem with my office chair. I brought in an exercise ball and have been sitting on that for a couple weeks. It makes all the difference. It allows your legs to open more and I feel like baby has so more room. She has been moving a lot more during the day since I started using it. Maybe that would work for you as well.


----------



## future hopes

oh yes a gym ball works wonders really helps with back ache to. well sugested hunny:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel like lil madame has dropped too getting alot more pains and pressure in my hooh and uncomfortable to walk now feel like a cowboy:haha:


----------



## Best step mum

I have a gym ball at home but I think that if I brought it into work they would think that I had completely lost the plot!

Only the rest of this afternoon and then tomorrow to work and I will be off for a week so its not too bad.


----------



## future hopes

WhisperOfHope said:


> i feel like lil madame has dropped too getting alot more pains and pressure in my hooh and uncomfortable to walk now feel like a cowboy:haha:

haha im the same hun im walking around like ive lost my horse:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Best step mum said:


> I have a gym ball at home but I think that if I brought it into work they would think that I had completely lost the plot!
> 
> Only the rest of this afternoon and then tomorrow to work and I will be off for a week so its not too bad.


sod wat they think hun u need to b comfortable, :hugs:
be nice for u to have some time off, make sure u stick them feet up:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i feel like lil madame has dropped too getting alot more pains and pressure in my hooh and uncomfortable to walk now feel like a cowboy:haha:
> 
> haha im the same hun im walking around like ive lost my horse:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: yep i have so much that needs done in the house b4 the 29th but just not able to get it done need to finishe the hallway, finish babys rom get furnitre and light up and tidy and get rid of all the junk we dont need 3 dasy of that are christmas so we cant do diy as noise laws:dohh: oooh and all the food shopping for christmas


----------



## Wiggler

I hope this baby is like my daughter and doesn't drop til right at the end, I don't enjoy walking like a bowling ball is about to fall out of my bum :rofl:


----------



## future hopes

yes thats wat it feels like i was trying to think of a way to describe it and i think u just told it just how it is. sometimes i get off the sofa and it feels like all my insides drop very strange feeling, and i got soooooooo much presure on that pubic bone:wacko:


----------



## Jembug

Lindy- I've had all sorts of info but was told verbally not entitlled to the enhanced mat pay but HR had said I get it? 8 weeks full pay and something like 126 days half pay plus SMP- so as her figures was correct I guess she maybe telling the truth? She went into my pay roll number, she just coulnt give me exact salary as I'm apparently due a pay rise next month? It was all in detail and specific to my dates as in when I go in leave- so I'm hopeful they have messed up but I've gained? Would be a weight off my mind!

Future I think you look simular in size.
My bump has defo dropped already.


----------



## future hopes

yeah im measuring 2 weeks behinde now hun i really thought id b whopping by now:wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

Jem- let's hope they have cocked up in your favour! Lets be honest they do it often enough in the nhs :) Act dumb and see what happens. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jembug

I just rang again to see if they could send me the figures and he gave me the figures without the enhancements! So now I'm totally unsure what I will be getting :(
I feel all sad now!


----------



## gflady

Good afternoon!

Future, hope that you get an early induction- it's sounding positive but your hospital sound rubbish! I'm measuring small too hun- the baby's measuring around 28 weeks instead of 31 so I wouldn't worry too much.

Jem, are you using annual leave before mat leave officially starts? Because if so maybe it will work out that you would have been with the nhs a year by the time mat leave officially starts? Sounds great though. I don't really understand any of the mat leave stuff to be honest.

I've got a full day of antenatal class tomorrow because we're doing nct. Not sure if I'm looking fwd to it. Everyone seems to much older than me and DH and so reserved. 

xxx


----------



## gflady

I really need to speak to my payroll/HR to figure it all out. x


----------



## Jembug

So the first lady went into a computer- I called and was talking about my pay slip- where as the bloke I spoke to just now was I think looking at my paper work and doing the sums on calculator. Oh mann wish I could have lived in dream land a bit longer- after all I've missed out by six measly weeks! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we were gonna do antental classes but decided not to as prob wouldnt understand a word they say anyway lol plus they want 75 euro for hubby to do it with me:shrug: dont have that type of money spare so il be going in with no idea of what im in for:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Future, I really don't feel like I've grown much in the last few weeks. I think I changed shape a bit but not really grown a lot. Have my next appt a week from today so we will see what I'm measuring then I guess. Hope they are able to induce you at 37 weeks! I am miserable with my gallbladder issues and I plan to ask to be induced when I'm closer to the end too so they can get my surgery over with and baby out safely. Don't know if it will work or not though, they are pretty weird about inducing unless it's an emergency. Sorry you feel so awful and hoping it will not be for much longer!!! Hang in there, we are close to the end!!!


----------



## Best step mum

If I had been kept on in my last job, I would have gotten a really good enhancement on my maternity pay....but I wasnt kept on after my training contract. So it is stat pay for me!

I feel like my bits are bruised, I think that I have pressure on my pelvis and that is the feeling that it is giving me. 

gflady - we did one session of antenatal and then we didnt go back - we werent told anything that we didnt already know so I wasnt in a hurry to the second class, plus they were doing a part of the class with a physio but because I have been doing pregnancy yoga, I didnt think that it would benefit me - it is basically the same thing!

I am hoping that when I go to the hospital next week at almost 35 weeks, I will be told that the head is starting to engage, that way I will have a reason for being sore.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh just after christmas the babys will be rolling in announcment after announcment june and bfps feels so long ago!


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait!


----------



## gflady

I can't wait to hear all the announcements!

I'm not sure how helpful the antenatal classes are anyway whisper. We're going because we've paid for them and thought they may be helpful to meet others who will have babies around the same age.

Sorry Jem, that's annoying!

I feel like the baby's really bearing down inbetween my legs today. Does that mean he's engaging or trying to get his head in the right place?


----------



## Jembug

No I had to use all my holiday by Jan- so I start my official mat leave this Sunday.
It's all so confusing! It don't help we got paid today and my pay slip days I got nine days mat pay- even though it's November hours- god knows how they work it all out?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I can't wait!

me neither but bricking it at the same time lol little madame is having a good kick about at the mo think i may of drank a bit to much coke:dohh: but thats what my doc told me to drink for sickness just sends her hyper


----------



## Wiggler

I am terrified of labour this time, which is silly because I have done it twice before. But I just want to run to the MW crying and begging for a c-section :rofl:

I am just so scared something is going to go wrong and my poor pelvis is going to end up worse than it is now :cry:


----------



## future hopes

im terified to hun even tho ive done it b4 i think that just makes it worse cuz u know wats comin:wacko:


----------



## Best step mum

Wiggler said:


> I am terrified of labour this time, which is silly because I have done it twice before. But I just want to run to the MW crying and begging for a c-section :rofl:
> 
> I am just so scared something is going to go wrong and my poor pelvis is going to end up worse than it is now :cry:

Oooh, lets not talk about things like that, Im going on the basis that it is in and has to come out.

Im trying to keep myself sane by thinking that it is going to be a positive pain and that I get a baby at the end of it, plus this is what our bodies were made to do - Im trying to fool myself into thinking that it is all going to be ok!

Poor DH though - I dont know how he is going to cope when Im in labour - his son was born by caesarean due to complications caused mainly by his mum smoking like a train all through her pregnancy :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im terrible with pain lol and the braxton hicks alone take my breath away so god knows how im gonna be with the real thing! i keep saying to ben i want a c section:haha:


----------



## future hopes

i wud love a section labour is just horrible but there only do sections in emergencys. mind u tho a section wud take u about 6 wks to recover after where as natural birth u feel better after about 3 weeks. 

not all ladies r the same tho hun some cope really well:hugs:


----------



## gflady

I'm the opposite, I really really don't want a c-section and will be upset if I need one. I'd much rather deliver naturally. Don't want an epidural either but then I'll see how I do with the pain!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> I'm the opposite, I really really don't want a c-section and will be upset if I need one. I'd much rather deliver naturally. Don't want an epidural either but then I'll see how I do with the pain!

epidural i think is one of my only choices as no gas and air, they do offer accupuncture and things like that tho


----------



## gflady

I wish it was standard practice in hospitals over here for there to be more alternative pain relief offered like acupuncture. Oh well.


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't be scared if my pelvis wasn't so messed up, but having been in pain daily for 4 years, and pretty much housebound for a lot of that time it's scary to think it could get worse. 

My physio said I could ask to have it put down that if for any reason they need to put me in stirrups they take me down for a c-section instead, which would take my fear away totally, but I know that's going to be hard to get them to agree to it.


----------



## rem_82

having a c section or an epidural scare me more than natural birth. i hope i dont have to have either.

had a really bad night last night, as soon as i got in bed my pelvis started playing up. all night agony and my son kept waking too. I'm so shattered and yes i have the john wayne look too. She is so low, i often think if i sneeze one more time she will just pop out!!! :haha: Wish it was that simple.

Going through a hungry phase again, cant stop stuffing my face, its like the end of the first tri again.


----------



## Lindylou

Jembug said:


> No I had to use all my holiday by Jan- so I start my official mat leave this Sunday.
> It's all so confusing! It don't help we got paid today and my pay slip days I got nine days mat pay- even though it's November hours- god knows how they work it all out?

Jem- is there no way you can use your years leave allowance before you start your mat leave if your leave starts again in January? I hope they work something out for you. 

I don't know if my LO head is bouncing around down there!! Somedays I feel bruised and other days I feel normal.


----------



## Lindylou

Rem- I have been so hungry today! Could eat anything. Those Christmas chocolates have taken a battering!!! Did you have natural birth last time?


----------



## Jembug

Ooh lindy that's good advice!!!! After all we get seven weeks!


----------



## tntrying22

Jem hope you get it sorted out! I am so worried about 4 weeks being enough time. :wacko:

Future I think you look a little lower. I think there was one week where baby does a lot of brain work and less growth spurt so maybe that's what you're in now?

We don't get gas and air here in the US so my only pain option I think is epidural. I hope I can tough it out but I am sure I'm going to want one eventually but its so scary to think about a needle in your spine and what if it wears off??? 

I don't really want a section either - I am scared I'd be not drugged properly and feel it!

I don't know what to expect with this being #1 so I think all options sound scary!


----------



## Newt4

I really dont want a section. It rarely takes the 6 weeks to heal. The girls in my birth class the first time took months to fully heal. C section scare me! Your not allowed to pick up anything, you cant drive ect. No fun.

Im measuring small. Im 26 and Im 30 weeks. Im not worried at all as my first was 33 at 39 weeks and a healthy 6lb 2oz. I will have a growth scan soon. My maternity appointment is tomorrow so they are booking me one then. Im thin and small framed and normally have really ripped abs so I blame it on my ab muscles ;) (LOL)

30 weeks for me!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

very crampy and tight again owchy and shes booting me in the rib at the same time:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg this is TMI but my thrush hurts so bad I just want to cry!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> omg this is TMI but my thrush hurts so bad I just want to cry!!!

did you manage to get anything for it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just the cream atm. I might have to book gp tomorrow because the pessary is £15 and I dont want to pay that if I can get a note lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Just the cream atm. I might have to book gp tomorrow because the pessary is £15 and I dont want to pay that if I can get a note lol x

i think if its so sore you need to last time i got it so bad it took weeks to go away


----------



## Newt4

Ouch I hope it goes away fast!


----------



## Wiggler

Yuuuck RLT is vile :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^^ vom!! lol 

Yeah I had it much worse in pregnancy with DD, surprised I got away with it this long. It gets worse when I eat sugary foods, is there a connection? x


----------



## Wiggler

There could be, stuff you eat affects your body in all sorts of ways, especially when you are pregnant.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not long to go now, hope I get the pessary tomorrow I must remember else I wont really get a chance to go.

Nasty pregnancy body!!


----------



## Wiggler

What is everyone looking forward to most for after the birth? I am soooooo looking forward to sleeping on my tummy again. 

I will NOT be making the same mistake I made after having Dylan though and belly flopping onto my bed when I got home, I really winded myself :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> omg this is TMI but my thrush hurts so bad I just want to cry!!!

Oh I have it proper bad too :nope:


----------



## embo216

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...an-never-baking-my-little-strong-man-3-a.html 

I've finally made a journal ladies- please come say hello so I don't look like a proper loner :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

For me I think being able to have a HOT bath lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> omg this is TMI but my thrush hurts so bad I just want to cry!!!

I had it soooo bad with DS...my whole downstairs area and all over the tops of my thighs was purple and the skin was raw and open.

I initially went to the chemist who wouldnt give me anything for thrush but made me buy Vagisil cream and wipes (these were crap and just stung like hell). 

Next I went to the walk-in centre because I was desperate for help and they didnt even look at it and just told me to put some talc on it :dohh:

Finally I booked in with the doctor who checked it out and was horrified...she gave me two different creams and it cleared up within two weeks.

Honestly, my skin down there is so different now, almost as if its scarred (sorry, tmi). It was horrid and incredibly painful.

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Seriously bad cervix pain, if nothing has changed in there since last time when I go for check up on the 2nd I will cry. Lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ow smiley :( I will def get an app in the morning. It feels a bit better now but goes through phases of being really bad!

How are you all tonight?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm catching up with Holby City tonight, then will browse some more baby bits then go to bed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im in bed but getting pains again so cant sleep watching tv on my phone instead


----------



## smileyfaces

Im lay in bed wondering whether or not to call the hospital or wait till morning? Barely felt baby move today. Maybe felt four or five thuds and thats it. Hes normally very active, especially at night :shrug: He may be having a lazy day


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Im lay in bed wondering whether or not to call the hospital or wait till morning? Barely felt baby move today. Maybe felt four or five thuds and thats it. Hes normally very active, especially at night :shrug: He may be having a lazy day

definitely ring them hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I would ring them now hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Nixilix

Ring for sure.


----------



## smileyfaces

He has just thudded again. Who do I ring? L&D? Im scared of wasting their time!


----------



## Lindylou

If it isn't normal for you I would call. My LO is always lazy!!

I am looking forward to a chilled glass of white/rose wine or a tanquery gin and tonic with fresh lime. Mmmmmm. My mw said she turned up to assess a lady in labour and she was in the pool with a glass of wine .... Sounds more fun than gas and air :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Id ring too if its not normal for him hun x


----------



## Lindylou

Do you have an on call midwife you can call?


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, ring L&D x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Definitely call them.

They might just ask you to have a cold sugary drink and lay on your left hand side and do a kick count but they might want you in just to monitor.

You would never be wasting anyone's time x


----------



## Newt4

I was just going to suggest a sugary cold drink. I hope you get some movements.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone!

How are things this morning smiley?


----------



## smileyfaces

After I left here last night I felt a couple more movements and so decided to sleep on it. Been awake since 6am and have felt him three times in the last hour. Luckily, LO slept at his Nans last night so Im going to lie nice and still for a bit and try something cold, get the doppler out and just monitor him for a while :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope he has a little party in there for you :hugs: Do you have a laptop/computer with a laser mouse? I find that using my belly as a mousemat wakes my little lady right up, it could work for you x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

No I have an ipad :( Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Yea I don't think rubbing an iPad on your bump will have the same effect.

I hope he has a great big kick party for you hun, these babies like to worry us don't they :hugs:

What has everyone got planned for today? I think I am going to relax with the kids, watch some Xmas TV (I think the Cbeebies panto is on :haha:) and do some housework.


----------



## Lindylou

Yey!! No more work for a week after today.... but seriously how much have I got booked in with me today!!! Will need a week to recover.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Day of clearing and decorating here today IF I dont pass out frm tiredness lol


----------



## Lindylou

I have all that to do over the weekend and more ironing than I can think of!!


----------



## Jembug

Morning ladies xx

Smily hope you LO is ok.

I can't wait to sleep in my tummy and drink a glass of red wine without the heartburn.

What you all doing today?

We have the sky man coming this am- going to sky from virgin :)
Then a friends this afternoon.

I've been out all week during the evening either baby sitting/ working or out with friends, do I'm looking forward to seeing DH- although he is Horney as hell :( poor my body, ha ha, wish he was put off my body when pregnant! Ha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> I have all that to do over the weekend and more ironing than I can think of!!

Ive got babies room to finish decorating, floor to go down, furniture to go up, hallway to finish with new skirting ermmm light to go up, junk to sort through kitchen ceiling to paint christmas food shop to do and then a big tidy up of the whole flat before the 29th and 3 days of that.is chridtmad so nothing will be done arghhhh stressed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ohhh and need to try find a midwife for after the birth.lol


----------



## gflady

Morning!

I woke up at 4:30 after dreaming about chocolate brownies then it took me ages to get back to sleep because I really wanted one!

I can't wait to drink a large glass of red wine and eat smelly cheese and cured meats. Also can't wait to be able to sleep on my back again.

We're got a whole day of NCT antenatal class today. Really just want to stay in my pjs, especially as I'm working all weekend and christmas eve and christmas day :(


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone,

Last day in work before christmas for me. Although im not really in the christmas spirit this year for some reason!

I am looking forward to being able to give my hubby a proper cuddle without having a bump stuck between us! 

Fortunately for him though my hormones seem to be making me want to DTD more than before, I think that he thought that all his christmasses had come early!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

morning ladies xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I only have Sunday off now, before Boxing Day, so that's going to be a very busy shopping day. I want to make gingerbread men for work for Chrismas Eve/Day, so I need all the ingredients.

I found out yesterday that our ward has a surgery list on Monday! :wacko: 18 people are coming in for operations on Christmas Eve. Madness. So, Christmas Eve/Day is going to be busy for me at work. :( I was banking on it being quiet.

In baby news, we got rid of our piano yesterday, so we can finally get the nursery sorted! :happydance:


----------



## tntrying22

Smiley, try some OJ! Gets my guy going :)

I can't wait to have a glass of wine, caesar salad, and cookie dough - I've been wanting cookie dough something awful LOL.

Off to the drs in a bit for our 32 wk check up! :)


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone! MrsW glad you can get started on the nursery now :D Hope your not way too busy on Christmas Eve :(

I had my midwife today and they couldnt fit babies heartbeat so went for monitoring- turns out Im having regular mild contractions :wacko: Been ordered on bed rest so hopefully they stop


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Morning everyone! MrsW glad you can get started on the nursery now :D Hope your not way too busy on Christmas Eve :(
> 
> I had my midwife today and they couldnt fit babies heartbeat so went for monitoring- turns out Im having regular mild contractions :wacko: Been ordered on bed rest so hopefully they stop

:hugs: hope they stop hun and little man behaves!


----------



## embo216

I told him hes not baby Jesus and needs to stay put till at least 37 weeks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I told him hes not baby Jesus and needs to stay put till at least 37 weeks!

lol with all you have been through i think its your body saying rest and destress


----------



## embo216

Yea it could be, would be just my luck now to go into premature labour:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Yea it could be, would be just my luck now to go into premature labour:dohh:

just rest up best you can mrs xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh em, make sure you put your feet up xxx

All ok here, meant to be going for xmas drinks but cant be arsed!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hubs out food shopping for crimbo so im in on my own silly really i should of used the time to sleep:dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

embo216 said:


> Morning everyone! MrsW glad you can get started on the nursery now :D Hope your not way too busy on Christmas Eve :(
> 
> I had my midwife today and they couldnt fit babies heartbeat so went for monitoring- turns out Im having regular mild contractions :wacko: Been ordered on bed rest so hopefully they stop

Hope you are taking it easy and contractions have stopped. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Newt4

Hope the contractions stop!

I have to go to my dr appointment and then do Christmas shopping :)


----------



## Lindylou

Just finished work. It was unbelievably busy! Just having soak in bath. My dh ranting- he went to pick up some last minute bits from Trafford centre... I usually do anything like that... Bless, he is all stressed now ;) 

I love my mum- she has done all my ironing today.


----------



## embo216

aww what a lovely Mum! Trafford centre before Christmas does sound very scary!


----------



## Lindylou

It usually is pretty horrific. I have gone the Boxing Day sales but said never again after last year. A lady pulled me out of the way by the back of my coat in selfridges bag department and men were putting 20 bags on each arm them running to women who were deciding what they wanted. It was awful!!! No bargain is worth that!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

really feels like this baba is running out of room i have her head slamming against my cervix and feet STUCK under my ribs surely she cant get much bigger without needing to escape lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww embo, make sure you keep rested.

Just to update you all, bubba has been kicking up a storm all day! He must have just been a bit sleepy yesterday! He has certainly made up for it today!


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

fab new smiley:happydance: these babies casuing trouble already little rascals


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got hubby football team song stuck in my head cant stop singing it and baba seems to like it as shes kciking away:haha:


----------



## embo216

Great news smiley!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hes been giving me real grief today, he is breech and Im pretty sure his head is wedged under my rib! I cant sit straight because of the pain! Have to sort of sit leaning to the side :haha:


----------



## embo216

My little man was breech up until last week and now hes wayyy down low :lol: Not sure what was worse!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Hes been giving me real grief today, he is breech and Im pretty sure his head is wedged under my rib! I cant sit straight because of the pain! Have to sort of sit leaning to the side :haha:

have you tied a gym ball to try help?


----------



## smileyfaces

Id give anything for him to turn now! This whole head-in-the-rib thing is horrid!


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Hes been giving me real grief today, he is breech and Im pretty sure his head is wedged under my rib! I cant sit straight because of the pain! Have to sort of sit leaning to the side :haha:
> 
> have you tied a gym ball to try help?Click to expand...

I havent got one yet! Should really get one! Had one already at this point with LO and loved it so defo going to get one soon! May even go for one tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Hes been giving me real grief today, he is breech and Im pretty sure his head is wedged under my rib! I cant sit straight because of the pain! Have to sort of sit leaning to the side :haha:
> 
> have you tied a gym ball to try help?Click to expand...
> 
> I havent got one yet! Should really get one! Had one already at this point with LO and loved it so defo going to get one soon! May even go for one tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

i found when i was using it she gradulay moves away from my ribs prob as not so scrunched up


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone:hi:

had my physio today and i have severe SPD and my pelvis is out of ilinement at the back they have put me on crutches which i find helps a little wen walking but its still very painfull:nope:

i also have a stretchy belt thing that helps suport back and pelvis and i also have a massive tubey grip thing that goes over my whole bump and i must say its very very sexy NOT:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> hello everyone:hi:
> 
> had my physio today and i have severe SPD and my pelvis is out of ilinement at the back they have put me on crutches which i find helps a little wen walking but its still very painfull:nope:
> 
> i also have a stretchy belt thing that helps suport back and pelvis and i also have a massive tubey grip thing that goes over my whole bump and i must say its very very sexy NOT:haha::haha::haha:

i cant get a dianosis my doc just keeps saying yeh its normal in preg:dohh:


----------



## future hopes

u need to c a physio hunny do u c a midwife? if u do speak to her she shud b able to help u and get u in with a physio, we have proper maternity physios in our hospital so they know all about SPD and other things. ive also been told i have carpel tunel syndrome but its not really bad like the SPD but she said it cud get worse and if it does ill need a wrist support:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> u need to c a physio hunny do u c a midwife? if u do speak to her she shud b able to help u and get u in with a physio, we have proper maternity physios in our hospital so they know all about SPD and other things. ive also been told i have carpel tunel syndrome but its not really bad like the SPD but she said it cud get worse and if it does ill need a wrist support:wacko:

havent got a midwife just my frauen arzt im not sure if they know of spd here as he just keeps saying its normal:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

oh no hun that sucks i forgot u live in germany prob well diferent there:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Ask to be referred for physio hun, you also need to make them aware when you are in labour so they don't ram your legs in stirrups or encourage positions that are going to be bad for your pelvis. Do NOT let them fob you off, I did and they screwed my pelvis up :cry:


----------



## future hopes

yep hun i agree with wiggler hun ask ure dr to b refered to a physio :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive tried he just keeps saying its normal, lukily the hosp said they dont like to use stirrups anymore they prefer you up right, but i think if it came to needing it id ask for a c section as have a talk with them at 34-35 weeks about birth plan:thumbup:
eee gawd ben took pics of my bump from a dif angle and i look HUGE! i think ive had a growth spurt
 



Attached Files:







Foto (1).JPG
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 5









Foto.JPG
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can i just say im jealouse of all those without the yucky red stretchies lol


----------



## future hopes

i wasnt alou a section for spd hun but every hospital is different so ures may alow it, but i had my son naturaly and i had severe spd with him i was also put in stirups but because i had a epidural i felt no pain in pelvis and after he was born i felt so much better in the pelvis area the only time it wud play up a bit wud be wen i was on my period.

u mite need crutches babe.

ure bump is stunning and so r u:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Stirrups is my biggest fear in labour, I am going to fight to have them put it in my birth plan that if stirrups are needed the take me for an emergency c-section. My physio is the one who suggested it because of the severity of my SPD so fingers crossed with her backing they will agree.

Love the bump hun, my tummy is COVERED in stretchies, they aren't red again yet, but I am sure they will flare up again soon :nope:


----------



## future hopes

hmmmm i mite tell them i dont want stirups then this time last time my spd was only at the back but this time i have it all round my whole pelvis in my legs and at the front i cant even touch my pubic bone cuz it hurts so much i deffo got it worse this time so i think ill put in my birth plan also NO STIRUPS i dont wanna make it worse:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, stirrups and SPD don't mix well :nope: I wish I knew what I know now back when I was having my son, maybe I could have avoided the pain I have been in for the past 4+ years.


----------



## future hopes

4 and a half years oh my gosh hunny u

poor poor thing how awfull. rite ill deffo put no stirups in my birth plan then id hate to b in pain for 4 and a half yrs. my heart goes out to u hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, my physio is determined to fix me, so fingers crossed I can have a normal life again soon :happydance:

The things we go through for our babies :haha:


----------



## future hopes

i know hun and u never get told about all the pains u get during pregnancy u only ever get told about the birth bit. but it sure is a marathon to get to the birth bit. ill keep u in my thoughts hun

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

theres a little 2 yr old gone missing over here today from a play park really hope shes found but dogs traced her smell to the edfe of the park then lost it:cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh no, I hope she is found :(


----------



## future hopes

oh no this is awfull hun oh my gosh her poor mother i really prey she is found safe and sound. we live in such a sick world. i cudent even bare to watch the news last week wen it was goin on about some guy goin into a school in the US and shooting teachers and children it really upsett me alot. why do people do these things i just dont understand:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

future hopes said:


> oh no this is awfull hun oh my gosh her poor mother i really prey she is found safe and sound. we live in such a sick world. i cudent even bare to watch the news last week wen it was goin on about some guy goin into a school in the US and shooting teachers and children it really upsett me alot. why do people do these things i just dont understand:cry:

yeh me too not looking very pos tho its cold out there :( says her mum last saw her playing on the park as she was dealing with her brother in a pram

https://www.ksta.de/image/view/2012/11/21/21166622,17070368,highRes,maxh,480,maxw,480,Lea+Sophie+K%25C3%25B6lner+Stadt-Anzeiger.jpg


----------



## future hopes

awwwww poor little lamb i just hope she is found her poor parents oh pleased b found little one[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Jembug

Oh that's so terrible! I hardly watched any of that news about the shootings, not because I dont care but coz I kno it will play on my mind abd I'd have nightmares about it. I did watch a bit about the Dad talking about his little girl and it made me cry. Plus I dont want my little ones to hear all about our evil world. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

News are now saying her body has been found just a mile from her home :-( RIP little lea sophie


----------



## Blue eyes 81

That is terrible!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Such a cruel world we live in at times :-( bit hormonal tonight and in pain again so cant sleep tummy keeps cramping up as does cervix owchy


----------



## tntrying22

:( so sad. I don't understand people that hurt others - especially children and animals who have no defenses.


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg that is awful :( :( So sad! Poor little thing. Her family must be devestated!


----------



## Wiggler

:cry: How awful. It's things like this that make me wonder what kind of world I am bringing my kids up in :nope:


----------



## rem_82

poor little girl! I cant bear all this evil stuff. its nearly christmas, cant they just go away and leave all the families in peace. Its all too much.

Lindy - yes i had a natural birth, but only cos I was far too advanced to have any real pain relief. I didnt count gas and air as pain relief, but thats because no one showed me how to use it. 

Well I've done all my food shopping for xmas now, and we all set in that respect. My OH is ploughing his way through the other house so hopefully we will be able to celebrate xmas there instead of here. We def wont be in there til maybe new year hopefully. But i'm feeling more relaxed about it all.

Bubsy's head is way in my pelvis now, not comfy at all. Whisper - do u know they double in size in the last tri!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

That poor little girl and her family. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Her mum and her boyfriend were arrested for it


----------



## Wiggler

OMG! :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg for killing her?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> OMG! :cry:

really do not understand why there are plenty of women who are struggling to be blessed with parent hood and others can just take away a childs right of living:growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies, Just briefly read back and its so sad :( xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Omg for killing her?

yep her teddy and blanket were found in a bin coverd in blood and she was found in the woods near her mothers home:cry:


----------



## embo216

omg :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats just awful :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Poor little thing :( How could anyone (let alone a mother) hurt a defenseless little girl :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It begs belief doesn't it :( Unthinkable.

Its so dark here! I want to hibernate!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> It begs belief doesn't it :( Unthinkable.
> 
> Its so dark here! I want to hibernate!

same here painting babys room and tryna stay awake:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Terrible, poor little girl!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think i may of overdone it really bad pains in my cervix n tight tummy mixed with dizzyness:dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper lay on your side for awhile and drink lots of water! 

I am starting to get really worried as my gallbladder has been acting up really bad this week and I am also getting tons of bad contractions. My next OB appt is in 5 days (Thurs) and I'm going to ask about it. I don't think this many contractions (especially painful) are normal at this stage?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Whisper lay on your side for awhile and drink lots of water!
> 
> I am starting to get really worried as my gallbladder has been acting up really bad this week and I am also getting tons of bad contractions. My next OB appt is in 5 days (Thurs) and I'm going to ask about it. I don't think this many contractions (especially painful) are normal at this stage?

i was told braxton hicks contraction don hurt yet the ones ive had do:haha: i dont have my doc again until the 2nd so cant even get checked as they re closed over christmas


----------



## babydreams85

Mine almost always hurt. He is really low now too and I think engaged (based on my horrible pelvic pain/pressure and walking like a duck lol). He went from breech to engaged...of course! LOL My OB is closed over Christmas too...hoping that both of our contractions stop and we can keep our little ones in for many more weeks!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Mine almost always hurt. He is really low now too and I think engaged (based on my horrible pelvic pain/pressure and walking like a duck lol). He went from breech to engaged...of course! LOL My OB is closed over Christmas too...hoping that both of our contractions stop and we can keep our little ones in for many more weeks!!! :hugs:

last i was checked she was head down still and not near the cervix as such but since then ive had awful pains in my cervix and tightning every night quite constant, hoping she doesnt follow after me and come at 33 weeks:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Aww I hope not too! She needs to stay baking for at least another 4 weeks! 

I was born 3 weeks late LOL and I highly doubt my LO will be in there that long!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Aww I hope not too! She needs to stay baking for at least another 4 weeks!
> 
> I was born 3 weeks late LOL and I highly doubt my LO will be in there that long!!!

im not sure if its just in my head but i dont feel like il go full term as long as i get her past 35 weeks il be happy anytime before that she will be in trouble lol


----------



## babydreams85

I feel the same...just really do not think I will make it to full term. I am happy every week that he stays in there, but I will rest a little easier after 36 weeks.


----------



## embo216

Take it easy ladies :hugs: How much more have you all got to do before CHRISTMASSS? :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Take it easy ladies :hugs: How much more have you all got to do before CHRISTMASSS? :blush:

not alot just cleaning lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Im all done for christmas, just a case of distributing presents to family on xmas eve!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dont have the preasent thing this year well dont have it here full stop in germany lol but next year im hoping things will be a bit more family orriantated


----------



## tntrying22

Morning!

Ouch my bh don't hurt ladies - take it easy!

I think Im done with shopping - may add a thing or two last minute but Im really set. Need to clean though and going to get started on my christmas candy tomorrow :) Cooking most of the afternoon on Monday and then my mom and her husband will be here to eat yay! Small gathering but should be fun.

What's everyone planning to do and eat? What are your traditions?


----------



## Lindylou

I'm convinced bump will be late. Got 18th feb in my head (EDD 4th).


----------



## Jembug

We normally have turkey but we are having roast Pork and all the trimmings.
We have my mum and step dad coming round for the roast.
My husband has always grown up waiting for his grandparents to watch him open presents.... So that's what we are doing... Having breakfast as our little family abd then waiting for my mum to come to open the tree presents and stockings are for after lunch!!

I always had my stocking on my bed and opened this first and then we all opened our tree presents together- no waiting about!

Will see how it goes, maybe we will do it my way next year?

I'm seeing my dad and my little Brothers and sisters Tomoz and my DH family on boxing day.

What's does everyone else do?

Hope you ladies with contractions settle down.... I seem to have strong BH every evening for past week. But nothing ever happens, touch wood.
My girls have bad tummys today- hoping it won't turn into sickness too?

My evening will consist of wrapping and ironing. While Shaun gets the food shop in x


----------



## Jembug

Is transverse where you baby is laying across? I keep feeling my baby at each side of my tummy at the same time- if that makes sense? Not having as much pressure down there as I've had in recent weeks... Wondering if she has turned? Got midwife on Monday, so will know for sure?


----------



## Lindylou

I wish I could see inside or feel and tell which way bump was. 

We are going to my uncles Christmas Day, we were having it here but numbers were getting too big with my little kitchen!! We normally have ham and turkey and all the toast stuff. Looking forward to Boxing Day more because with just dh, mum and brothers family here. Dh is a fab cook so having roast beef dinner with everything and the home made chocolate fondants mmmmm At least I won't worry clothes are snug :) 

Chilling tonight watching Christmas movies. All I need is a baileys.


----------



## Wiggler

Xmas here is wake up, open presents then have a fry up, play with toys until we have our dinner (just a boring chicken roast) in the early afternoon, then Xmas films and more playing with toys, then have some snacks then bed :haha: It's a pretty boring sounding day, but we are keeping it low budget this year.


----------



## Jembug

Shaun has just left- im dreading the bill- he is a great cook too but does nor have an eye for bargins- he just picks up whatever and says never mind at the till! Thankfully my
Step dad works for sainsburys and we borrow his discount card and at the min it's 15% off, so that shall be nice.

Your Christmas sounds like mine- pure chilling with the kiddies.
Wish we could have a drink.... Mmmm baileys, always next year and the years after coz never ever again will I be pregnant :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really looking forward to having a Baileys coffee next year.

I am never doing this again either. Ever!

I send my OH with a strict list, he is awful, he gets all the "offers" and spends a fortune. He is brilliant when I send him down for reduced meat though :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was just saying to my mum that I wish I had CCTV in my uterus (with a censor over Baby's bits!), just to see what he/she was doing the whole time, and how he/she is lying. :) 

Jem, I'm always feeling Baby on each side of my tummy at the same time, but mostly the movements are more top/bottom like he/she is lying diagonally. The midwife has said Baby is head-down, and I agree because I can feel Baby's hiccups in my bottom a lot of the time! And it seems as if the movements I'm feeling at the top of my tummy are more solid and 'bigger' than the ones I feel at the bottom.


----------



## tntrying22

our traditions are all out of sorts now that my dad and grandma's passed. We used to have pretty set traditions. Now its just kind of whatever works this year. 

We'll eat dinner Christmas eve night and open presents, and then have a breakfast the next morning on Christmas day. Might go see a movie or something. DH has to work late that evening so be pretty quiet. We're doing a turkey breast, ham, sweet potato casserole, broccoli cheese rice, green bean casserole, rolls, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, deviled eggs and dressing. Similar to thanksgiving :) Im making peanut butter balls, cracker candy, and chocolate fudge and my mom's bringing some cheesecake. Lot of food for 5 and a half people :)

I do wish for a cocktail!! Would love some champagne. Or wine.

We wont try for #2 until DH is out of school so next Christmas should be safe ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

There.isnt really any structure to christmas here just go with the flow. In the uk my fam go for a meal xmas eve with nan, grandad aunt and cousin sometimes friends too,then head home where turkey is cooked on slow over night love waking to that smell, stockings are left on end of the bed or on door handle so usualy they are opend first then omce everyones up we go down and pass out prezzies used to be me and my cousin as we were the youngest with santa hats on lol, then prezzies would be open and paper.thrown into middle of the room for the cats to play in, then thats tidied up and table gets set up eat a.hugeeeeee roast turkey. Pork and pigs in blankets and then in evening games and drinks with a buffet


----------



## Jembug

TNT, just booked a flight over to yours... That food sounds delish!


----------



## babydreams85

DH and I usually open our presents Christmas Eve night because we have such a crazy day on Christmas. We get up in the morning and pack our families presents in the car, head to my moms house and do gift exchange with my mom and sister & have some breakfast. Then we go to see DH's parents and his niece, gift exchange there. Then it's my dads house to visit with him and his wife, more gift exchange. Then we stop in for a few minutes at my grandma's (she lives on the same road as my dad). Finally back to my moms house for Christmas dinner. Usually it's late when we get home and we are so exhausted!! I've got to cook a green bean casserole, baked mac & cheese, and pumpkin pie for our Christmas dinner at my moms. She's doing the chicken pie, mashed potatoes, corn, rolls, and cookies. Yummy! Luckily our families live within 15 minutes of each other, but it's still a little hectic trying to get to everyone's houses. I told them next year I am not dragging the baby around like that, so they will all just have to visit us instead! LOL

Would kill for a glass of wine or a cocktail!!!! Don't know what will happen next year. As of right now I think we will be NTNP after this baby. Definitely want at least one more and no more than 2 years apart.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Low key xmas here too!

I have MW on xmas eve so should know how she is laying. I am 80% sure madam is transverse. I know for a fact she is not head down! Little madam!

Hope you are all ok, I get quite a lot of BH now! x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm building up the courage to make myself a RLT :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm thinking of buying the RL capsules from Holland & Barratt. I'll be 32 weeks on Boxing Day. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I am getting the capsules after Xmas, stuck with the vile tea until then :sick:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think I should drink it but.......ENJOY ;)


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Best step mum

Our Christmas is going to be hectic, we go to my sisters house on Christmas Eve and she nakes a big pot of stew for us all, then this year we have my step son on Christmas day, we open santa toys in the morning, then go to church and round to my inlaws to do presents, then i make dinner in my house for oh, my step son and my mum and dad. We then go to my inlaws on Christmas night for a few drinks. 
On Boxing Day we go to my sister in laws for lunch.

It works quite well for us because we get my step son one year on Christmas Day and then the next year on Boxing Day. 

I know that I shouldn't but I'm currently having a wee glass of cider, I just fancied something different!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive bought the RLT capsules, wouldnt be able to stomach the tea!


----------



## babydreams85

When can we start the capsules and do we increase the dosage? Is it safe for me to take with all my contractions or should I not do it?


----------



## Wiggler

You start at 32 weeks with one capsule/cup of tea a day, then up it by one every 2 weeks.

I wouldn't touch it if I was having early contractions because it sets off my BH like crazy. After 37 weeks I would though :)


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> You start at 32 weeks with one capsule/cup of tea a day, then up it by one every 2 weeks.
> 
> I wouldn't touch it if I was having early contractions because it sets off my BH like crazy. After 37 weeks I would though :)

Ah thanks, don't want to do it then quite yet! If he's still in here at 37 weeks I will start them.


----------



## tntrying22

Jem c'mon over ;) hopefully it all turns out well. I hate when I overcook the fudge and the gb casserole recipe is new.

Babydreams, my goodness that does sound like a busy day.

I haven't started with RLT - not sure where to find the capsules? I guess they are online? Healthfood stores?


----------



## Wiggler

Here in the UK they sell them in healthfood stores, and places like that :) They will deffo be available online, just get them from somewhere reputable.


----------



## babydreams85

You can get the RLT capsules cheap on Amazon.com


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks for how you dose/increase, Wiggler. I was planning on doing 3 a day (one with every meal), and then upping it to 6 at 36 weeks. I'll take it slower, as you've suggested. :)


----------



## fides

Jembug said:


> Is transverse where you baby is laying across? I keep feeling my baby at each side of my tummy at the same time- if that makes sense?

transverse is laying across, but feeling on both sides could be feeling feet on one side which pushes the tail end out on the other - that's what i get a lot (and baby is now head-down)



tntrying22 said:


> We're doing a turkey breast, ham, sweet potato casserole, broccoli cheese rice, green bean casserole, rolls, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, deviled eggs and dressing. Similar to thanksgiving :) Im making peanut butter balls, cracker candy, and chocolate fudge and my mom's bringing some cheesecake. Lot of food for 5 and a half people :)

wow!!! sounds like a feast!

our traditions? Christmas Eve: decorating the house, making peanut butter fudge, and baking cookies, followed by Mass in the evening. The first day of Christmas: we used to go to DH's parents, but that's out now - we did that last year with a very colicky 6-week old baby and it was nothing but, "Stop pinching my grandson! What are you doing to my grandson?!" - ugh - too much stress, we ended up leaving early, and the day felt wrecked. No more. Starting this year, we're staying home Christmas Day! :happydance: We'll have ham, sweet potatoes, pasta salad, and sweet rolls, and we'll watch baby open gifts, and maybe watch a Christmas movie during his nap. Then, on the 2nd day of Christmas, we'll drive out to his parents' for a bit, and the 3rd day of Christmas is my sister's birthday, so we'll see her then. :)


----------



## fides

oh, what i would give for an eggnog with spiced rum in it!! :haha:


----------



## rem_82

this christmas is totally different to normal, only my dad and younger bro can come up. The tree is the only decoration thats up, since we squashed into one room. But hey it will be cosy. No pork with dinner this year as i cant go near it, baby doesnt approve!!! we having chicken and beef with all the trimmings, except pigs obviously.
I will miss my brandy and cherry coke, and glass of vino with dinner. Never mind next time i'm pregnant, im going to plan it so its not over xmas, as this is the 2nd time.

whisper and baby, hope you both ok. Can you both be seen by someone if it gets really bad?? Whose planning on going into labour on xmas day??? :haha: lets try to keep our legs closed for the festive season, no more early arrivals, we hope.


----------



## Nixilix

Can't believe some of us are 3 weeks from full term?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy Christmas Eve Eve, February Love Bugs!! :happydance:


----------



## Best step mum

Nixilix said:


> Can't believe some of us are 3 weeks from full term?!

I thought that this morning too! 

Last night before I went to bed my oh asked me if I was definitely gonna get through Christmas because my bump has gotten very low!

My response was that it is not cooked yet and needed to stay in for another few weeks!


----------



## staybeautiful

Wiggler said:


> You start at 32 weeks with one capsule/cup of tea a day, then up it by one every 2 weeks.
> 
> I wouldn't touch it if I was having early contractions because it sets off my BH like crazy. After 37 weeks I would though :)

I went into Holland and Barrett's yesterday to get some RLT to start at 32 weeks, and I got a total lecture from the shop assistant. They had teabags and capsules, and I asked her if there was much difference that she knew of dosage wise, and I got a bit of a Spanish Inquisition about how far on I am, she said that the capsules shouldn't be taken until 35 weeks, and that's what they've been advised by their trainers. I got the teabags, which I think she 'let' me buy because I told her my midwife said that I could start drinking it from 32 weeks. I'm just glad I didn't try to buy EPO whilst I was there to have a stock of it for 5 weeks time cause I think she would have refused to sell me it!


----------



## Best step mum

staybeautiful said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> You start at 32 weeks with one capsule/cup of tea a day, then up it by one every 2 weeks.
> 
> I wouldn't touch it if I was having early contractions because it sets off my BH like crazy. After 37 weeks I would though :)
> 
> I went into Holland and Barrett's yesterday to get some RLT to start at 32 weeks, and I got a total lecture from the shop assistant. They had teabags and capsules, and I asked her if there was much difference that she knew of dosage wise, and I got a bit of a Spanish Inquisition about how far on I am, she said that the capsules shouldn't be taken until 35 weeks, and that's what they've been advised by their trainers. I got the teabags, which I think she 'let' me buy because I told her my midwife said that I could start drinking it from 32 weeks. I'm just glad I didn't try to buy EPO whilst I was there to have a stock of it for 5 weeks time cause I think she would have refused to sell me it!Click to expand...

I bought mine in holland and Barrett 2 weeks ago and there was no mention of not being supposed to take them until later weeks. I'm increasing my intake to 2 per day from today - I bought epo in tesco this week too although I'm not going to start taking them for another couple of weeks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Everyone keeps making jokes that baby will come when my parents are here but 34 weeks is a wee bit too early lol, I have nausea and upset tummy agaim and one very wriggly belly lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just tried to multi quote but failed :( sorry I cant work out how to reply to you all :( grrr

Hope everyone is ok, I really would love a mulled wine right now!


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I just tried to multi quote but failed :( sorry I cant work out how to reply to you all :( grrr
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, I really would love a mulled wine right now!

Click multi quote on all of the posts you want to quote and then on the last post press multi quote and then reply with quote and it will take you down to the reply box with all of the quotes there waiting for you :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop babbas room is FINALY painted, need to get the seperator thingy after crimbo dunno what its called lol but polystyrene thingy, and day after boxing day the floor will go down and furniture up:happydance: mums got me some butterfly mirrors for the wall that shes bringing with her so they will go up too
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0038.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## staybeautiful

WhisperOfHope said:


> wooop babbas room is FINALY painted, need to get the seperator thingy after crimbo dunno what its called lol but polystyrene thingy, and day after boxing day the floor will go down and furniture up:happydance: mums got me some butterfly mirrors for the wall that shes bringing with her so they will go up too

The colours go really nice together! :D It must be exciting having baby's room coming together :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> wooop babbas room is FINALY painted, need to get the seperator thingy after crimbo dunno what its called lol but polystyrene thingy, and day after boxing day the floor will go down and furniture up:happydance: mums got me some butterfly mirrors for the wall that shes bringing with her so they will go up too
> 
> The colours go really nice together! :D It must be exciting having baby's room coming together :flower:Click to expand...

it is lol that rooms been the junk room since we moved in lol so its exiting seeing it all come together all should be finished by the 29th:happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 32 wks Tn!
I can't believe only 8 wks until our due date.
And if my fasting sugars stay good only 7 wks until my induction!
If they don't (please please please don't happen) I will be induced in
only 5 wks. Yikes!


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper- room looks lovely. X

My mw said start RLT at 34 weeks, just 1 cup per day and increasing it by a cup a day each week. It doesn't taste good but if it helps I will go for it!!


----------



## babydreams85

Cute room Whisper! 

Was up half the night cramping really bad and contracting. A little better this morning but still having some cramping off and on. Baby is moving like normal so I'm really not concerned. Guessing it's got something to do with being engaged. Really hope it's not me with a Christmas baby! He needs to stay in there at least 4 1/2 to 5 more weeks.


----------



## Seity

Love my RLT. I'm already up to 2 cups a day. Will up it to 3 cups a day this coming Saturday and drink 3/day for 2 weeks before upping to 4 a day. Hard to believe my first showed up only 5 weeks from where I'm at now and I might only have a month left before this one shows up. :wacko:
I'm still feeling great. I can tell Samuel has 'assumed the position' and every so often I get the vaginal pressure letting me know he's considering engaging at some point in the next few weeks.
I'm so excited for Christmas this year. It's the first time my son has figured it out and he's so excited for Santa to bring him presents.
I hope you all have a lovely holiday since I might not get the chance to pop on again for a few days.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I tried multi quote, I just fail with technology!

I am avoiding RLT due to previous fast labours x


----------



## Wiggler

Everyone is posting pictures of tiny babies on their FB, I want mine! :hissy:


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I tried multi quote, I just fail with technology!
> 
> I am avoiding RLT due to previous fast labours x

I only learnt how to do it yesterday or the day before and Ive been in B&B for 3 years next month :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha I am rubbish!

Do you know whats scary/exciting? That in just over a week on New years we will be able to say our babys are due this year and next month!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I keep saying that haha! Keep saying to OH oooh its not long now till I can say Im due next month! And he just looks at me weird :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH is terrified lol you wouldnt think it was baby number 3! 

My braxton hicks get quite painful, do anyone elses? My belly goes so tight that I do wince a bit in pain??!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive had hardly any BH this time round. I went to the hospital a few weeks ago because ai was having painful tightenings every 5 minutes lasting 30-40 seconds but sods law they stopped as soon as I got there and havent had anything since!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mine are just uncomfortable, not painful. :(

I never thought of that - saying I'm due this year/next month - yet I was all over it when I was counting down to our wedding! :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont remember having them much before. They are real uncomfortable but I dont feel like my belly will stretch anymore and I am sure baby is laying head under ribs, bum in right corner and legs stretched out! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> Mine are just uncomfortable, not painful. :(
> 
> I never thought of that - saying I'm due this year/next month - yet I was all over it when I was counting down to our wedding! :p

I cant wait to say I am due next month! I still dont class myself as heavily pregnant haha x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Are we heavily pregnant now? When does that officially start? :haha: In my head, it's 8 months. :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

My bump goes rock hard but not painful. Guessing they are Brixton hicks!!

The app on my phone says get bag ready for hospital. Hoping to stay at home but want a bag ready in case. Any suggestions what I should pack? (Leaving the packing till after Christmas though!)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didnt have any BHs with my daughter but loads this time - every shopping trip, needing to wee, being hungry etc seems to set them off :shrug:

They dont hurt but make it uncomfortable to walk mainly.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive just about had enough of the bh lol not had.a day without n they bloomin hurt todays are quite often too


----------



## fides

so... if the early Feb ladies are 34 weeks, does that mean everyone in here is past the 30 week mark? woohoo!!!!! :happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## embo216

I think it must do! I have such a strong feeling my little man will be coming around 37-38 weeks- so only 4 weeks!


----------



## embo216

He probably won't like his bro tho and I'll be end of feb :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

I am hoping and praying I dont go past 40 weeks this time. I went to 42 weeks with DS and the last two weeks felt just as long as the entire 9 months :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

My little lady is only allowed to vacate on Valentines Day, she MUST have a special birthday like her big brother and sister :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

2 weeks over?! Poor you :hugs: I went 5 days over with Dylan and that was hard enough! Fingers crossed this bubba won;t make you wait so long.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I'll go late, but purely because this baby is my first and it seems logical to me! I don't think I'll go on into March though.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not focusing on EDD 4th feb because know I will go over. Aiming mid feb.


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> I am hoping and praying I dont go past 40 weeks this time. I went to 42 weeks with DS and the last two weeks felt just as long as the entire 9 months :haha:

oh, my goodness - that is SO true!!! we went to 2 hours shy of 42 weeks, and every day after the EDD felt like another week in itself, plus i bet you also got all of those "Is the baby here yet?" phone calls daily. :wacko:

i say we've certainly paid our dues and it's our turn to have a slightly early baby this time around!! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Homesickness has really hit me tonight with all the talks of christmas eve hate being so far apart a skype call just isnt the same as a hug:-(


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> Homesickness has really hit me tonight with all the talks of christmas eve hate being so far apart a skype call just isnt the same as a hug:-(

:hugs: It must be really hard hun x


----------



## smileyfaces

fides said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping and praying I dont go past 40 weeks this time. I went to 42 weeks with DS and the last two weeks felt just as long as the entire 9 months :haha:
> 
> oh, my goodness - that is SO true!!! we went to 2 hours shy of 42 weeks, and every day after the EDD felt like another week in itself, plus i bet you also got all of those "Is the baby here yet?" phone calls daily. :wacko:
> 
> i say we've certainly paid our dues and it's our turn to have a slightly early baby this time around!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wont hold my breath :haha: I really hope I go between 37 and 40 weeks but got a feeling I'll be late again, hopefully not two weeks late though :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Homesickness has really hit me tonight with all the talks of christmas eve hate being so far apart a skype call just isnt the same as a hug:-(
> 
> :hugs: It must be really hard hun xClick to expand...

It well and truely sucks add hormones to it and even worse lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think I will go over due either. The other 2 were slightly early xx


----------



## Newt4

Last night was the first time in any of my pregnancies I was woken up from kicking. I was dreaming and then it changed to dreaming about someone punching me in the stomach and when I woke up suddenly, she decided to give me a couple more kicks.
I cant believe some of you guys are so close!


----------



## tntrying22

Happy 32 wks blueyes!:happydance:

I am hoping we dont go over either. I'd really like baby to come before the 18th so he'll be an aquarius ;) 18th is my due date and that's the day border with pisces. not that it matters really. tell truth I am good anytime after 36 wks. I love baby kicks and feeling him, but I am very much over the tiredness, feeling fat, soreness and the peeing.

My dr set all of my last appts on friday and it was like whoa two more appts and then we are 36wks - she was like oh and dont worry if you deliver early we'll cancel all these others :) HA WOW - just got real!


----------



## rem_82

merry christmas eve everyone.
my son was born exactly 1 week early, so i wouldnt be surprised if this little one came early. Although I am totally nervous about tomorrow as OH keeps saying she will arrive tomorrow!!! Hope he is wrong, cos thats 5 1/2 weeks early!!! Besides im literally NOT READY!!!!! lol!!

My dad and bro came up yesterday, and its nice to see them. Alfie loves grandad being here.
tnt i'm sick of the pregnant stuff too!!! Im fed up with eating too, as I dont know what to eat anymore, and i'm sick of being hungry. Never thought i'd say that!!! lol!!


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies!!!

Just stopping in to read and run.... keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.
Gonna be a crazy week for me, we are moving and I'm also starting to worry about not being ready for baby.... no bags packed, nothing... not even gone through my DD's clothes to pick out team yellow clothes for new one...

:vent: over!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

My belly button is sore!! Think it is about to pop ..... or LO has got it's directions wrong :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindylou said:


> My belly button is sore!! Think it is about to pop ..... or LO has got it's directions wrong :)

:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy Christmas eve everyone :)

Well I had MW today and after being 5weeks measuing behind at 28weeks I am now measuing 31 weeks so baby has had a huge spurt (or I ate to much!) but either way pleased about that! baby is head down but not engaged and her bum is sticking in my ribs! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is gonna sound strange prob lol but does anyone else get vibrating feeling in the lady area? or is it just me?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think I have had that but I bet it is due to baby moving around x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dont think I have had that but I bet it is due to baby moving around x

felt so odd not a good way neither:blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I have the occasionally from baby moving about.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hehe we do get some funny sensations from baby moving about x


----------



## Wiggler

My cheeky lady has taken to kicking me in the sides where she normally sticks her bum out. It is starting to get really sore! If she carries on I'll have to put something really cold on my belly to move her :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> My cheeky lady has taken to kicking me in the sides where she normally sticks her bum out. It is starting to get really sore! If she carries on I'll have to put something really cold on my belly to move her :haha:

lol i use hubbys ipad on my belly when shes being awkward always gets her to move lol


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, will comment more later... Had midwife and she said I had sugar in my wee then asked when I did my sample- two hours after breakfast and it was my second wee after breakfast coz I forgot.
I did have sugar in my cereal.... She said it was fine- it was +2, whatever that means? Never ever had this before and not done anything different so now I wandering if she has fibbed me off? Any thoughts?
The plus side my iron is 11.4 so I've got it up from 10 all bt eating more food with iron.
Comment more later, have a fun day xx


----------



## Lindylou

Jem- I'm sure she would not take any chances. When are you seeing mw next? Is it 2 weeks or are you getting checked sooner. X


----------



## tntrying22

Jem hope all is well. 


Here's hoping all our LOs stay put until at least 36 wks!!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies just wanna wish u all a very merry christmas:xmas3:
:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

very merry christmas girls x


----------



## embo216

Wishing you all a VERY merry christmas! Just think this time next year we'll have nearly 1 year olds to fight off the tree :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

merry christmas ladies, i been spoilt even tho he said we werent doing prezzys this year:haha: got big roast at his mums tomoz but gonna have a nice lay in first:haha:


----------



## Newt4

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jembug

Night ladies, finally all ready! Hope you have a fantastic day everyone.
I thought to myself that this time fours ago I had no children (was 20 weeks pregnant) now I have two Girlies and a third on the way. I'm very blessed. Xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Merry Christmas ladies.


----------



## Lindylou

Merry Christmas. On my way to see nephews open presents. Next year will be excited with my own LO!! Xxx


----------



## MileyMamma

Merry Christmas February love bugs!!! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Merry Xmas ladies! I hope you are all having a lovely day x x x


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm spotting :( pink blood since this morning, baby active and I'm a tiny bit cramps so trying to rest up, hope I don't end up visiting the hospital later :( hope everyone's having a fab day ;)


----------



## Jembug

Oh dear Miley, defo get it checked out! They had me in for monitoring when I had spotting at nearly 30 weeks.... Keep us posted on what happens, glad you can rest up :)

My body aches from playing on the floor with the girls, although they have had a fab day so far.

I'm sure your all having fun too xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I agree with Jem, deffo get checked out :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Thinking good thoughts and keep us posted Miley. Hope everyone else is well!

Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas6::xmas9::xmas8:


----------



## Lindylou

Hope you are ok miley xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies! I hope you all had a fantastic day yesterday!

Miley, I hope everything calmed down and you and baby are ok :hugs:

I am about to go and brave the sales :happydance: Hopefully I will be able to get some good baby bargains. 

x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

merry christmas everyone xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I picked up loads of baby bargains from asda this morning! Already ordered from Next online a few days ago in their sale so I wouldn't have to go at 6am and queue at the store :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

I don't think we have much more shopping to do now for sure - my mom had a coworker turn over a small suitcase and 2 large diaper boxes of clothes (holy cow!) and she got us a Finding Nemo bath tub. He also got a cute owl tooth fairy pillow, owl tag blanket, and owl bib that match. And our pack and play is coming! :happydance:

Hubs surprised me and got him this beautiful rocking horse - black and white fuzzy and he makes noises and shakes his head and tail <3 Squeee! I love it.

I think the only thing we're lacking really is a high chair but he won't need that for a few months.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a lovely christmas but I am full of hormones today, I didnt get to sleep till 3am and I was up at 8, The kids have been great so I dont know why I feel like this. I dont have anything to be sad about? I just went upstairs and cried and now I feel bad about being sad on boxing day :(
I just keep crying now. Wondering if its hormones but I hate blaming them! Can some things really just be blamed on hormones for no apparent reason?

I guess I have a few niggles like scared of the birth and I feel like something is going to be up this time, like I wont have such a simple time as with the other 2. I am scared about what I will be like afterwards and I really dont want to sound vain or anything but I worked so hard last year to be happy with my body and I dont want to feel horrible because I am scared I will get sad over it. I dont mind strechmarks, a bit of mummy tummy etc, I dont want to be perfect but I am worried :(

Sorry if I have been stupid :( I just dont know what to do with myself :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had a lovely christmas but I am full of hormones today, I didnt get to sleep till 3am and I was up at 8, The kids have been great so I dont know why I feel like this. I dont have anything to be sad about? I just went upstairs and cried and now I feel bad about being sad on boxing day :(
> I just keep crying now. Wondering if its hormones but I hate blaming them! Can some things really just be blamed on hormones for no apparent reason?
> 
> I guess I have a few niggles like scared of the birth and I feel like something is going to be up this time, like I wont have such a simple time as with the other 2. I am scared about what I will be like afterwards and I really dont want to sound vain or anything but I worked so hard last year to be happy with my body and I dont want to feel horrible because I am scared I will get sad over it. I dont mind strechmarks, a bit of mummy tummy etc, I dont want to be perfect but I am worried :(
> 
> Sorry if I have been stupid :( I just dont know what to do with myself :(

:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

MileyMamma said:


> I'm spotting :( pink blood since this morning, baby active and I'm a tiny bit cramps so trying to rest up, hope I don't end up visiting the hospital later :( hope everyone's having a fab day ;)

Hope you are well Miley. I had spotting a few eeks ago, turned out it was due to an overly sensitive cervix and that I had been pushing myself too hard. I have had to slow it down quite a bit.


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had a lovely christmas but I am full of hormones today, I didnt get to sleep till 3am and I was up at 8, The kids have been great so I dont know why I feel like this. I dont have anything to be sad about? I just went upstairs and cried and now I feel bad about being sad on boxing day :(
> I just keep crying now. Wondering if its hormones but I hate blaming them! Can some things really just be blamed on hormones for no apparent reason?
> 
> I guess I have a few niggles like scared of the birth and I feel like something is going to be up this time, like I wont have such a simple time as with the other 2. I am scared about what I will be like afterwards and I really dont want to sound vain or anything but I worked so hard last year to be happy with my body and I dont want to feel horrible because I am scared I will get sad over it. I dont mind strechmarks, a bit of mummy tummy etc, I dont want to be perfect but I am worried :(
> 
> Sorry if I have been stupid :( I just dont know what to do with myself :(

Aw midnight - go have a good cry and see if you feel better with that and maybe a nice bath or some tea :) I cried watching a movie last night and it honestly just felt good to release some emotions! I felt relaxed after. And I am sure your figure will be just fine. Everyone's different and bounces back in their own time. Maybe do some yoga? Might make you feel like you have a little control over it and be relaxing for you...


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Oh that's so terrible! I hardly watched any of that news about the shootings, not because I dont care but coz I kno it will play on my mind abd I'd have nightmares about it. I did watch a bit about the Dad talking about his little girl and it made me cry. Plus I dont want my little ones to hear all about our evil world. X

yes, this happened the next state over from me (couple hours drive). I have been a miserable wreck about it with uncontrollable crying, all those parents who didn't get to spend Christmas with there little children because some psychotic ass decided to kill them all, and those whose adult loved ones sacrifced themselves to try to save the children. My prayers go out to all of them. I am so grateful for the blessings God has given me, and I try to keep this in mind when my DS (6) is driving me nuts


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey ladies still got pink discharge didn't go to hospital as I thought it was going but it's still there today so see how it goes later then I'm off to hospital baby still very, active and no Brixton hicks for a couple of days but a few period pains this morning will keep you all updated if I go in, hope your all having a lovely Christmas x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a very achey Braxton Hicks contraction yesterday, but since then they've been normal. I am feeling down in the dumps today though, because I've been unable to have my Christmas poo!! :( :p


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you all had a good christmas mine was rather quiet lol cant beleive next year will be a baby with us getting up to no good:haha: got 3 days until my mum and dad come:happydance: so tryna get the flat in order my mother in law has been a life saver and helped/still helping as not really much i can do atm finay cleared all the JUNK from our bedroom today only taken us 3 mths:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Got loads and loads today :happydance: My poor pelvis is very unhappy now though :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Got loads and loads today :happydance: My poor pelvis is very unhappy now though :cry:

same here really hurt it yesterday just TRYING to get up off the mils sofa never felt a pain like it :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Trying not to be sick atm, ben and his mum are having gulash (pork) and the smell is so overwelming i just went in the kitchen to get a drink and almost threw up everywhere:dohh: yack, im being british and having left over turkey sandwiches lol


----------



## rem_82

jem i hope all is ok??

miley - fingers crossed its nothing and all is ok with u and baby!!!!

midnioght - its normal to be nervous and stressed about everything. Even if this is your 3rd, it wont be the same, and you will react differently. I bet everything will be fine. Have talked to your OH??

hope everyone had a good xmas. Mine sucked but it was to be expected really.
Today i been getting contraction type pains of and on all day. they not getting worse or anything and they arent regular so wondering if its practise contractions??? Or is that the same as braxton hicks??? Not sure what to do really. TMI --- Also your mucas plug should have blood right??? Not just discharge?? Im a little nervy about the whole thing, cos if i am going to go into labour, we are so not ready!!! A little bit scared. All u pro's please tell me its nothing!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Rem, I would get checked out hun, I was told if I had bloody mucus plug come away to ring up and get checked x x x


----------



## rem_82

there wasnt any blood but it was loads of discharge. More than normal! I was wondering if that could be mucas plug or just discharge!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Mucus plug doesnt always have blood in it, mine only had one 'vein' of blood.

I was always told not to worry about losing just plug though, only to contact MW if there was blood in it, your mucus plug can keep on forming x


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I have been losing mucus plug for ages, its gross :sick: But if its not bloody then it's not something to worry about as it regenerates :) x x x


----------



## rem_82

Thats ok then. I wont worry about it then... i just keep an eye on these pains! hopefully a good night will rid them!!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I guess if you are having pains though it might be worth just checking in with MW??

:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Rem, my plug never had any blood- tmi- was clear like runny yolk but there was loads everytime I kept wiping... It all had blood in when I was in labour- felt a little gush and it was my bloody show- just loads more of what I had but with blood.
As for pains?? Maybe get them checked? Or have a bath and see what happens?
I said to Shaun that in just over two weeks our baby will be classed as term and I'm so not ready! Maybe physically but not mentally and nothinge prepared- Moses still on loft as well as clothes/blankets...

Hey midnight I totally know where your coming from! I felt the way you did last Saturaday when I posted... Just could not stop crying and my girls were being there usual happy self and I had to hide my tears.

I'm so so scared how I will cope with three...my husband would gave settled for just two children and although he agreed to have another- we both know what a strain a baby brings on a family let alone a relationship.

This baby will be so loved and is wanted but I'm so worried how our family life will cope, I'm sure she will slot in perfectly buy I still have to go back to work- have no idea how long we can afford me to be off-(just over spent and although paying our debts off, leaves zero money if I'm bringing half a wage) we have no idea if shauns mum will have the third baby while I work. Everything is up in the air.

I font know if you can talk to your husband but I certainly can't- I think he think I'm this fab person who just gets on- if only he knew how stressed I feel or how often I cry...

Anyways, we are super beings and think we have every right to blame our hormoans! We all have beautiful babies inside our tummys who can't wait to meet us :)

Anyone fancy building me a new extention for my children's toys?


----------



## embo216

Oh don't get me started on toys! We put 3 huge black bags in the loft today to make way for more :(


----------



## Wiggler

I now have an entire wall dedicated to toys, got 3 toy boxes stored in my bedroom awaiting sorting, and more toy storage in the hallway :haha: No idea how I am going to fit baby stuff in when it's all set up!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you all for kind words and understanding xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

6.34 and wide awake blah getting rathere sick of this lack,of sleep malarky


----------



## smileyfaces

6.34 is a lie in for me! DS likes an early morning :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> 6.34 is a lie in for me! DS likes an early morning :haha:

lol i havent been sleeping at night think baby is preparing me for wake ups as every few hours i have to pee or eat:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My sleeping has also gone to pot!!

How are you all today ladies? 33 weeks today!


----------



## Jembug

Midnight, saw your thread- thought you'd gone into labour!!! Glad your ok.
Just put the girls to sleep as they have had such a busy few days with late nights.. got washing and ironing to do. Need to go to town but know it will be too busy and it's raining :(
I could sleep for England, but my nearly 2 year old is being a minx and waking during the night, got to sort he out before baby comes!

Happy 33 weeks


----------



## Jembug

Oh I had Shauns family saying how big I was yesterday-really hate hearing that! I'm measuring spot on- I guess by now I was always a couple of weeks behind at this point- but I'm sure it doesn't make much difference in my size- I'm just pregnant!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jem haha opps bit embarrassing but OH thought it too! I guess if I was not pregnant it wouldn't be such a worry but that time of night you sort of think :/ opps! 
Im scared to DTD again now haha!

My kids are really over tired too! I might even take the tree down to help things go back to "normal" for DS.

Has everyone packed hospital bag yet? I haven't!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> Oh I had Shauns family saying how big I was yesterday-really hate hearing that! I'm measuring spot on- I guess by now I was always a couple of weeks behind at this point- but I'm sure it doesn't make much difference in my size- I'm just pregnant!

Ugh! Why do people have to comment! I am measuring spot on now too but people still add comments like you are not a person. So frustrating!


----------



## embo216

haven't done my bag, I have nothing to go in it really :lol: I need to go out and get all the muslins, nappies and cotton wool and all the lady bits. Seeming way to real now!


----------



## Lindylou

I don't know what to pack!


----------



## Jembug

No not done my bag, midwife told me too.
Just got 20 maternity towels and some pj's/ nighties to hand, oh and two pink baby grows.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I need more pads and breast pads, I also need muslin and sort out what babygros to take and nighties or pjs for me, old nightie, towel. I dont have all of that yet!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I got loads of bits for my hospital bag on Boots.com. I think I may have gone overboard on maternity pads and breast pads, but I guess you can never have enough! :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nope you can never have enough :) x Might look at boots online then it gets delivered.


----------



## Jembug

You ladies taking in your own towels to dry yourself?
Tmi, I just remember trying to dry myself and all this blood was pouring down my legs and the white hospital towel being bright red. I couldn't get a pad and knickers up quick enough and then had to re wash my legs, ha ha.
Maybe I should take a trip to primark and grab some bath towels I can throw away.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I bought some black towels in primark for that reason Jem!

So far I have mat towels - with wings - I hated the non wing ones, breast pads, nipple cream, nappy bags for putting used pads in, plastic bags for wet and blood stained clothes (ick!), nighties, slippers, thin dressing gown and mini toiletries. I need to get some primark black knickers to just chuck when they are done with.

For baby I have nappies, cotton wool, nappy bags, blankets, muslins, small changing mat (hard to change baby in cot and meconium all over the bed isn't great!)

In January I will start washing the baby clothes - I plan on packing 3 x tiny baby sleepsuits, 3 x newborn size sleepsuits, 4 x bodysuits, scratch mits, hat, coming home sleepsuit and snowsuit. My daughter was really pukey and even though we were home in 24 hours I used all of her sleepsuits in that time!

Closer to the time then will think about snacks, phone chargers, camera, change for carpark and my clothes to wear home etc.

This time I have bag for me, bag for baby and bag for husband!


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers!!! Super organized!
Yes first timers... Pack food for the OH.... My husband missed the birth of our first because he had to get out the room because he was going to collapse due to lack of food!! Ha.

Oh must check my maternity pads have wings, I leaked with the ones without wings... I seem to remember wearing two pads so it made one long pad- so I ended up needing more pads.

Anyone got anything on there bed?
Both times my waters were broken by the midwife at hospital and both times I had those maternity towels things on my bed just in case. I must buy those and put them over the mattress.

What are your waters like- is there loads? I know there ment to be clear ish
And I've no idea how much to expect?

My baby has hic cups- I can feel them on my
Side, I like feeling them, makes me think she is all healthy- I prey!

Any news from Kitty, wondered how her litte man is doing?


----------



## embo216

Yea I take my own black towels x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Wowzers!!! Super organized!
> Yes first timers... Pack food for the OH.... My husband missed the birth of our first because he had to get out the room because he was going to collapse due to lack of food!! Ha.
> 
> Oh must check my maternity pads have wings, I leaked with the ones without wings... I seem to remember wearing two pads so it made one long pad- so I ended up needing more pads.
> 
> Anyone got anything on there bed?
> Both times my waters were broken by the midwife at hospital and both times I had those maternity towels things on my bed just in case. I must buy those and put them over the mattress.
> 
> What are your waters like- is there loads? I know there ment to be clear ish
> And I've no idea how much to expect?
> 
> My baby has hic cups- I can feel them on my
> Side, I like feeling them, makes me think she is all healthy- I prey!
> 
> Any news from Kitty, wondered how her litte man is doing?

water broke in bed with my last 2. I need a new waterproof mattress cover, just noticed mine has a tear in it. With DD (15) I was asleep and dreamt that the baby was sucking its thumb and pulled it out of its mouth and I heard a plop!! woke up at that point to a gush of water. I had a thick pad under the sheets. DH (my ex) wanted to roll over and go back to sleep, and I made him get up and change the sheets while I called my 2 best girl friends to tell them it was time. There was a LOT of water for this one, I put on one of DS's diapers and had to bring a few with me. With DS (6) it was a slow leak throughout the night (Happened after DH said "I'm tired of waiting for him to be born, stand back I'm taking a running start" and we DTD for the umpteenth time in hopes of spurring on labor :haha:, I was not sure it was my bag of waters until morning), by morning it was still a slow leak but bloody and slimey (sorry tmi) so we prepared to go in.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My waters went in bed but in hospital, there was a hell of a lot! I have a waterproof mattress protector on the bed from when Ivy slept in with us and puked all the time and my boobs were still leaking from bfing.

Yes - definitely make sure your OHs eat, my DH made himself ill with exhaustion and hunger last time!


----------



## tntrying22

I need to get my bag packed too. Think I'll do that this weekend. And good point on the bed - I need to get something down. Ive been so focused on baby stuff I hadn't thought about stuff I'd need hahaha.


----------



## Kitty_love

Our little boy is still in NICU and doing well for his age. The shock is finally starting to wear off for me. It was really scary to have him come so early and quickly without much warning at all. 

He's a strong little guy, and we are so proud of the progress he is making. Luckily, we live fairly close to the hospital so we can visit him a lot. The nurses are very caring, and Santa even visited the NICU and left him a few little gifts.

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## Wiggler

I am glad he is doing well and hope he can come home very soon :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Good to hear Kitty! I know you must be anxious to get him home :)


----------



## embo216

So glad your little man is doing well :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

glad to hear the little man is doing well kitty:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Core I really think this baby might be engaging, he feels proper low like he's going to fall out- this is exactly how I felt with my son the day before he arrived :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was a bit silly today, hubby decided to tell me to "do it myself" the flat and babys room as he ent on a paddy so i did but i carried 3 packs of laminet flooring, tool box, pain pots and the baby furniture now paying for it with my back and ive pulled a muscle in my tum i think but i just wanted it done, he helped in the end but by the time he did id moved it all:haha: still no further tho as we found we havent enough laminet or underlay for the room:dohh: so gonna just go for carpet i think, sending him out first thing with his mum tomoz


----------



## embo216

ooh exciting and am I right in thinking you see your parents tomorrow??? :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> ooh exciting and am I right in thinking you see your parents tomorrow??? :happydance:

they travel to calais omo and us on sat i got the wrong date on the ticker :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo em, rest up hun! 

Kitty- Glad he is doing so well :D great news.

I am just on boots.com now ordering for maternity bag lol. I got black pants and towels in asda as they were not much more expensive than primark tbh. xx


----------



## babydreams85

Just got back from my OB appt. I hate fundal measurements ughh. Now I am measuring 1 week behind. I have been ALL over the place this pregnancy...started out measuring exactly right, then I was measuring a little big, then measuring 4 whole weeks big (got a growth scan out of that one), then measuring only a couple weeks ahead, then exactly right again, now I am small. I stress so much about it and I know it's probably stupid as human error, the measuring tape, how baby is laying, etc. all contribute. I DID grow since the last measurement (4 weeks ago), but only 1.5cm. Hoping I am not measuring even further behind at my next appt in 2 weeks. I did gain a little weight (3.5 lbs) so that's good I guess. Baby sounds good. Why is pregnancy so stressful????


----------



## babydreams85

Kitty glad to hear your little guy is doing well! 

Em maybe you are getting close to meeting your little man!


----------



## embo216

Fundal height in a pain in the bottom! I want him to hang on till at least 37 weeks :D 

I actually ordered my bibs, muslins, moses basket and changing table today- exciting and seeming very real!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

eeek it is getting close now!

Dont worry to much about FH hun, I think it depends how baby is laying too! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Kitty, glad he is doing well :hugs:

Whisper...take it easy! Don't be lugging all of that stuff around by yourself!

Fundal height...urghh Ive measure small at every appt so far...got another appt next week so will see how it is then!


----------



## rem_82

kitty - so happy for u glad he is a fighter!

embo - i know exactly how u feel! think that is what all my pains were. dont feel anything above belly button anymore!! and it feels like she gonna push her head out and say hi!!! got this feeling its not gonna be much longer now!!! i have mw on mon so find out if im fully engaged now!! the pains have gone now, but belly has dropped and really heavy very low!!

i been measuring a week behind all along too.
my hospital bag is almost ready just need nappies and a towl. great idea about black towels!!

anyone heard from miley???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Kitty, glad he is doing well :hugs:
> 
> Whisper...take it easy! Don't be lugging all of that stuff around by yourself!
> 
> Fundal height...urghh Ive measure small at every appt so far...got another appt next week so will see how it is then!

ive learnt my lesson and paying big time my backs swollen again and my pelvis is beggerd:haha: should be fun getting up during the night


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think my lil lady may be engaging going by the pains etc feel like i have a very heavy bowling ball wedged constantly between my legs and awful pains in the lady area i walk like a crab most days now if my pelvis locks thats it side ways is the way:haha:

ive never had my fundal measured just scans each time last i had she was weighing in at 3lb 10 at 30 weeks so im gusssing prob bigger now by the weight


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper- be careful!

Amelie-
Some good advice on hospital bag. I'm hoping to stay at home but will get bag packed in case. Hadn't even thought about taking towels in. Have heard people suggest a pillow because reminds you of home and can be like gold dust! Will get onto boots tomorrow and get ordering. 

Has anybody thought of getting a tens machine? Any recommendations?


----------



## Mom To 2

Fundal height...I have measured 4 to 5 weeks ahead the past few months. Had a growth scan a few weeks ago and he was 3lbs and 14oz. Expecting a 9+ lb baby if he stays till due date. Have another growth scan mid January.


----------



## rem_82

no ones said anything to me about predicted birth weight. I just weighed myself and have gained a whopping 3 stone in total!!! serious diet needed after she is born!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not bothering to weight myself anymore, I tent to put almost nothing on until 3rd tri then pile it on, I'm not going to worry about it :)


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

I'm defo not weighing myself for a while, too depressing after the christmas indulgences. 

I'm suddenly realising how much I have to buy and do before baby arrives. Haven't even thought about hospital bag yet! One more week til mat leave then I plan on sorting everything out. We've still got loads we need to do for our house though- the major thing being that there's damp in the nursery that still needs sorting out before we can put a new carpet down in there. Haven't got a cot yet either. So much to do!

On the plus side, my father in law bought me a nursing chair for christmas! So generous of him. DH is putting it up today. Can't wait to try it out.

How's everyone feeling at this point? My stomach space is massively decreasing and I'm getting acid reflux much more regularly.

Right, I'm off to get ready for work. Boo! xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I weighed myself yesterday because I hadn't done it in about two months! I don't know what I'm meant to be, but from my pre-pregnancy weight, I've put on just over a stone. However, I did lose that stone in my first trimester, so really I've gained two! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww that is so lovely of your father in law!

I'm feeling tired and sore from the SPD, but other than that I am fine, I could seriously forget I am pregnant if she didn't fidget all the time :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

Morning Ladies,

Kitty - I am so glad that your little man is doing well. Hopefully it wont be too long until he is home with you.

I had my 34 week appointment yesterday - all is still going well and LO was measuring exactly spot on for dates. We had a quick scan instead of the midwife listening for the heartbeat but tbh there wasnt much to see because it is so big now.

Apparently if I go by the chart in my file for FH, LO is about 6lb 8ozs at the minute, I dont think that it is accurate at all - that would mean that it is probably going to be over 9lb when it is born, even though I have been told that it is an average sized baby!

Only 5 more days to work after today - I cant wait to get finished - I think that if I blink for too long- I will be asleep!


----------



## Lindylou

Nobody has mentioned baby size to me (other than scan lady who guessed nearl 3lb at 26 ish weeks!!!) I measured at 34-35cm yesterday which is spot on but bump is all baby.


----------



## Best step mum

Lindylou said:


> Nobody has mentioned baby size to me (other than scan lady who guessed nearl 3lb at 26 ish weeks!!!) I measured at 34-35cm yesterday which is spot on but bump is all baby.

I was measuring at 35 cm yesterday at 34 weeks + 4 days. It was only that the midwife was saying to me not to believe that chart because I am measuring above the 90%line and she didnt want me to worry.

I was told yesterday too that I my bump is all baby, I also have a good amount of fluid around it - that would explain the 3 stone weight gain then!!


----------



## Lindylou

It's amazing how they say things and when they go you go over what they say and brood and think!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I never believe FH. It depends how baby is laying as well. Have not weighed myself but I know the weight is pretty much all bump. My old tops still fit (well the longer ones) and my old leggings fit fine under bump. I wont weigh myself until after now as nothing I can do about it anyway :D Il wait until a month after a birth and then do it!

Does it annoy me people when people make a comment like this? So example when I put on FB that I am tired and people say "thats nothing, wait until baby comes!" 
err I do have 2 children. I know babies dont sleep in the night that much but seriously? Its different. I wont be pregnant for a start so once I regain my energy levels without a baby inside me I will be fine. Its a totally different type of tiredness. Feel like people need a negative!
Cant even moan about the kids as all I get is "wait till you have a baby"- Yes but the baby wont answer me back right away like these little terrors LOL.


----------



## Lindylou

I am so tired. Just feel like I have not it te energy to do anything but know if I was in work, back to it next week:( , I would have to find the energy. I just said to dh if I went into labour now I would not have the energy to do anything and if there was a baby here I would be so rubbish because I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You will be fine. I think its a different type of tiredness. Your adrenaline gets you through the first few days and then at least your body is gaining energy back rather than a baby zapping it. I just dont know why people feel the need to tell me my life may be worse when a baby comes lol I am just hormonal but find peoples comments about coping really irritating. Even if I do have a baby who screams all night, Il just have to deal with it wont I. Its going to be born and thats that! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep getting that or "wait until your in labour then you will know tired" i dont care at least il be able to sleep comfortably for the little sleep i do get, wont be getting kicked in the ribs or anything and can sleep on my TUMMY again:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I hate comments like that! 

I find the tiredness in being pregnant and after with a baby is totally different, the sleep you do get after baby is born is so much more restful because all that energy is for you, not shared. I am really looking forward to baby coming because I will be sleeping better :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just find peoples comments about it so irritating. Why cant people just be helpful. Its not like we dont know we will be tired but carrying a bump in the last weeks is hard work!!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I just find peoples comments about it so irritating. Why cant people just be helpful. Its not like we dont know we will be tired but carrying a bump in the last weeks is hard work!!! xx

i find most people rude atm think its my hormones tho as i snap at everything hubby got it off me yesterday :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hehe glad I am not alone :D I feel same Whisper!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> hehe glad I am not alone :D I feel same Whisper!

he keeps saying to me "my god youve got fat":growlmad: i can see and feel that myself don't need reminded:haha: i just reply with so have you lol his mum backed me up the other day and said "ja and due hast kein entshuldigun" (you have no excuse)haha


----------



## Best step mum

I am so excited, I have just booked an appointment for January for a massage called 'mummy and me'....it was my OH's christmas present to me.

It is a 2 hour treatment with a back massage (I can lie on my belly on a proper maternity couch) a facial and a foot treatment! I will be 37 weeks by then so I am hoping that it might relax me and if baby decides to come early after that, I dont think that I will mind!

I dont have anyone saying to me about being more tired afterwards, but if one more person tells me that I my bump is too big and too low to get to my due date, I swear that I am going to scream, plus to make it worse - my neighbour who thinks that he is being funny has started referring to me as bubbles because of my belly......he is a man in his 50's who never married and lived at home his entire life - he is very lucky that I have not slapped him yet!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OMG that neighbour would drive me barmy!! 

Massage sounds like heaven xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooooh Best take me with you could do with one of them! :haha: im paying big time for wat i did yesterday cant even sneeze without my pelivs feel like its gonna break:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH is making me snappy too. I keep trying to hold my tongue. Poor bloke is trying but I need someone to take my stress out on lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god just spoken to mum they leave at 1 so have just packed up the car, they almost couldnt get everything in there is that much, plus fam have given presents for christmas and for baby so thats all added, plus food and there stuff, the pram, a friend has given a bag of toys, i think i better get her furniture up or will be nowhere to put it


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo how exciting! I bet you can not wait to see them!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ooo how exciting! I bet you can not wait to see them!

i cant feel like a kid on xmas eve:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

will you post some pics of all the stuff :D How exciting. x


----------



## Wiggler

Yes! We need pics :) x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yeh i will :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Bet you can't wait whisper, I'm excited for you. I defo second the tiredness after a baby is different.... I always get the comments- 'oh wow, you are
White and do look tired' after having my babies'. Well o have just gone through bloody labour and lost blood during it- how the hell am I ment to look???

May have mentioned this but the other day someone let me coss the road with my girls but then wound down there window and said 'you have your hands full' - just not needed, I chose this life and I'm not complaining!!!

As for DH, seriously he is one last so and so! He had a lay in yesterday, yet I got up again with the girls this morning, made him coffee and he said he would cook a brunch....
Still waiting! I've got the girls washed and dressed an started cleaning, changing beds, whilst he just lays in bed with our three year old watching Peppa pig!

Wish I was a man!
Rant over, will come back later in a cheerful mood, promise xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> Bet you can't wait whisper, I'm excited for you. I defo second the tiredness after a baby is different.... I always get the comments- 'oh wow, you are
> White and do look tired' after having my babies'. Well o have just gone through bloody labour and lost blood during it- how the hell am I ment to look???
> 
> May have mentioned this but the other day someone let me coss the road with my girls but then wound down there window and said 'you have your hands full' - just not needed, I chose this life and I'm not complaining!!!
> 
> As for DH, seriously he is one last so and so! He had a lay in yesterday, yet I got up again with the girls this morning, made him coffee and he said he would cook a brunch....
> Still waiting! I've got the girls washed and dressed an started cleaning, changing beds, whilst he just lays in bed with our three year old watching Peppa pig!
> 
> Wish I was a man!
> Rant over, will come back later in a cheerful mood, promise xx

Jem- Are you sure our OH are not twins? Mine is still off for xmas and is led in bed watching Doc Mc stuffins with DD. Actually DD is watching it and OH is nice and comfy half asleep under the duvet :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

How annoying what someone said, ugh it infuriates me SO much when people say that!!! Sometimes I dont think they dont mean to be offensive but I dont think I would say anything like that to someone, I just find it rude!


----------



## Best step mum

I think that all men are the bloody same! Mine went out last night with a friend (after me being in tears because we had spent no time on our own together over christmas) He knows that I cant sleep when he is out. Apparently - he arrived back to the house at 1.30 but didnt think to come to bed, so I woke at 3.30 this morning thinking that something had happened to him only to find him downstairs watching tv, grrr! Then I didnt get back to sleep until about 5.30 and my alarm went at 6.45 for work!

I phoned the house there at after 11 and he was only just getting his son breakfast - the poor child must have been starving!

I think that we all have our work cut out for us looking after the men, never mind the kids!


----------



## rem_82

i definitely agree with the men thing!!! My OH doesnt do much to help around the house and has the audacity to moan when the bed sheets need changing or he cant find a clean jumper for painting in!!! I'm doing the best I can, but I'm struggling now. Everytime i move I can feel her really low. 

Tiredness is definitely different. when i had ds i was adament that i was not gonna be that mum that woke up when the bottle hit the floor!!! lol by week 3 i was that mum!!!! U really cant help it at all!!!

The only comment I've had about my weight is that my ass is the size of a house!!!! Gee thanks. People really dont think about it!! It doesnt help that OH wont even look at me naked at the moment!!! Cant say i blame him really.


----------



## Wiggler

About once a week my OH has a moan about how the housework isn't done. He always regrets it as I go mental at him about how I look after the kids all day, hardly sleep at night, and spend every day in pain, all while growing his baby.

He doesn;t understand just how much harder everything is when you are pregnant, and he deffo does not understand how bad my SPD is. Men! :growlmad:


----------



## embo216

OH tells me it's my job when I moan about all the mess- he knows that makes me mad so he just says it more :lol:


----------



## tntrying22

Oh ladies don't stress too much about the comments. Sometimes people don't know they are hurting your feelings - gotta admit I was one of those never been prego people who'd say oh your bump is so big/small/round. It was always as a compliment because I thought it was lovely whatever shape it was.:flower:

Can't say my DH has been too bad - he offers to make me lunch or dinner all the time now :) He does have his moments where he makes some dumb comment - Whisper, I've said the same thing as your mom when he calls me tubby LOL.

I scared the crap out of him (and me a little) yesterday almost falling down the stairs - I slipped on my sock and caught myself on the railing - just yanked my shoulder and sat down basically (totally fine) but I knocked a frame off the wall and it rolled down the stairs. Poor DH came running freaking out - he said three times "you scared me" awww:dohh:

I've gained about 14lbs now above starting weight - I am trying not to stress about it though. I really can't tell much except that it's in my belly so thats good. Although I think I have my first small strechie :(

I am so tired of not being able to sleep well - I feel like my ribs are slicing into my organs in sleeping and chair sitting positions. My back constantly feels twisted. And turning over is a nightmare.

Is anyone else starting to feel more picky about food again? Feel like everything was fair game in 2nd tri but now I just want a few things and others sound gross...Im even turned off of sweets atm! I still want them but not like I did : /


----------



## Jembug

I do love my husband and he can be very thoughtful, honest :)
Still waiting for my brunch... His gone to the shops to get some yummy food and it looks like his cooking for the next few days :)
I've taken the tree down, got bored of it.. Maybe I'm nesting?

As for food, can't stop eating chocolate, thinking about it no wonder I had sugar in my wee!
Weight wise I'm heading towards the two stone Mark..eeeeek


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just managed to get myself stuck on the floor of babys room:haha: at least i crawl tested the new carpet out, got down to help then pelvis went and got stuck huby tried to help me up by grabbing me from behind but grabbed my boobs i was soon up OWCH! i jumped up almost


----------



## Lindylou

My dh is soooo messy it drives me nuts. He is "working hard" downloading music so I can update my iPod whilst sitting on his ass watching Zulu!! I'm washing and tidying. Going to sit down and do some online shopping I think :)

Not a nice question now , my notes go on about perineal massage to prevent tearing. Looks like a bit of a twister position to get into. Does it help or is it rubbish?


----------



## gflady

Just today at work I got told how big I look and that I'm starting to waddle. Ugh, thanks. However, I am feeling rather large and tired.

Jem, I haven't weighed myself too recently but I'm pretty sure I'm approaching the 2 stone mark as well. I don't think I can bring myself to weigh anytime soon. My focus is now on survival til d day rather than anything else!

Tnt, am defo getting more picky about food. Partly because the nausea has come back, partly because I'm hungry but feel that there's nowhere for the food to go, and partly because I'm too tired to make a proper meal.

Just two 13 hour shifts and 2 normal shifts to go til mat leave! Hopefully. I'm about 20 hours short this month though so I'm hoping they don't cram in more shifts for me to work before I go on leave.

DH has been quite good. Still doesn't do housework but he's been giving me lifts to work so I don't have to walk which has helped loads. Just waiting for him to put the nursing chair up now for me to try out :)


----------



## Lindylou

I was 2 stone up on Christmas Eve. Not weighed since!!! Can guarantee a good few pounds from Christmas feasting.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i havent a clue what i weigh have hardly gained during preg


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey ladies sorry I haven't updated sooner just back from hospital, lost a bit of my plug hitch explains the spotting but all is ok and the pink discharge has gone now, also booked in for c section on the 4th feb at 38 weeks which is pretty scary! 
I'm not sure what I weigh but I think I have gained just over a stone, belly seems to of grown in a week I feel huge but was measured today and they had no concerns, hope you are all well, I'm going for some sleep as I had a huge argument with my mum and haven't stopped crying for 2 hours ;(


----------



## fides

Congrats to the 1st of Feb ladies - 35 weeks!!! :happydance:

had my m/w appt yesterday - went from fundal height of 32 just 2 weeks ago to 36 yesterday - i told her it was just the Christmas food. :haha:

hope you ladies are having a wonderful Christmas! :xmas12:


----------



## fides

like i said before, i'll be reposting this request from a few weeks ago a few times b/c i know not all the ladies in here have time to read every page...

This is a busy thread, so please, please, please -* use big, bold, colored, etc *letters so that I can easily spot your announcement when scanning through a bunch of pages. Please include the date of birth, time of birth, and the baby's name (if you want to share that), and I will put that on page 1. Other info (gestational age, induction, c-section, home birth, weight/height, length of labor, etc) is certainly welcome in this thread, but for the sake of simplicity, will not be on the list on page 1.

Finally, if I do miss your post, I apologize ahead of time - I don't mean to!! Just send me a private message and i will update the first page. :)

Thank you so much - i will probably post a similar reminder in a few weeks since a lot of ladies will miss this. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Miley- How exciting about a date but sorry to hear you fell out with your mum :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh dear mum n dad are stuck at the terminal thingy with 2 hour wait and mums feeling like poo thanks to my sister passing on her lergies


----------



## tntrying22

Good news Miley :) Sorry about your disagreement:hugs:

Whisper, you must be so excited to see them!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Good news Miley :) Sorry about your disagreement:hugs:
> 
> Whisper, you must be so excited to see them!

i cant wait lol just hope mums feeling better tomoz as dad postd a pic on facebook and she looks like poop asleep at the table waiting for the train:haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Whisper I hope your mum feels better soon, so much going round ATM everyone seems to be poorly :(
Argument with the mother sorted I'm over sensitive at the moment and the slightest things sends me into floods of tears.. Good old hormones!


----------



## babydreams85

Had our 3D/4D ultrasound today...here are some of his pictures! Loves sticking his tongue out and he was opening and closing his eyes (they are partially open in the last pic). At one point he had his foot in his mouth lol
 



Attached Files:







Weston (1).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









Weston (3).JPG
File size: 104.2 KB
Views: 5









Weston (4).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5









Weston (6).JPG
File size: 110.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They are amazing pictures!!! Gorgeous!

I understand the hormones. I am a wreck.

My BH hurt quite a bit today! nasty!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow those pics are great!


----------



## rem_82

love the pics baby.

Miley glad you are ok. U were gone so long thought u'd had the baby!!!

Im so uncomfortable today. Everytime she moves i feel like she gonna pop out!! So scared she gonna come in the next couple of weeks. Maybe its because I know what to expect!!

As for the peri-whatever u call it massage, Ive heard about it, but Ive never tried it. I tore last time, so maybe its worth a go if u can get near it!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never done the massage either! I didnt tear so must have been lucky then. They tell you when to pant now rather than push as this reduces risk of bad tears x


----------



## embo216

aww babydream what amazing pics!!


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely scan pics :cloud9:

I am almost guaranteed to tear again, I don't mind though, I would rather a tear than another episiotomy :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I may have teared but not enough for stitches. I dont know! 

I am working myself up and getting so nervous about it all now! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Any chance we can just sneeze our babies out? :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I did the massage thing last time, didnt really get to test it out though as I had an emergency forceps delivery and you have to have an episiostomy for that.

My epis. to be fair healed very very well and I had no issues with it, was able to DTD again once my bleeding stopped at about 4 weeks PP. 

I will try the massage thing again though definitely as very much hoping for a natural delivery this time :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Why is an episiotomy worse than a tear? Genuine question! I had no idea one was worse than the other :haha:

I had an episiotomy with DS and have never had an issue with it. Was obviously sore afterwards but I'd imagine I would have been sore either way :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

Not tried or have any advice on that massage?
I had the episiotomy cut too, first time and healed real well- although that first week was sore.
Second time I got a graze and I do think it was as sore as the cut tbh.
Actually my episiotomy scar was a little sore after giving birth, maybe it stretched?

Glad your ok Miley
X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> Why is an episiotomy worse than a tear? Genuine question! I had no idea one was worse than the other :haha:
> 
> I had an episiotomy with DS and have never had an issue with it. Was obviously sore afterwards but I'd imagine I would have been sore either way :rofl:

The general belief is because it isnt a natural tear and has 'straight' edges it doesnt knit back together as well as a natural tear that has jagged edges.

I never know what to make of that though, just because I was lucky and had no issues with mine but I had friends with 2nd degree tears which are supposed to be the equivilant who were having issues months and months down the line :shrug:


----------



## embo216

I've had worse and I found my healing of the epi a lot worse, they cut me and sewed me up very strange, I had a ridge left over from it and it can still get sore :( My tear was fine though and healed really well! No idea why, I'm guessing maybe because the tear is natural and goes where it needs to go maybe- argh I don't know!


----------



## Wiggler

I had complications with my episiotomy after day 3, but the difference in the first few days after my son (episiotomy) and daughter (tear) is huge, the tear was much less painful from the beginning, I could move around a lot easier, peeing hurt less etc etc.

Apparently tears heal a lot quicker because they aren't a straight cut, I'm not sure on the specifics, but apparently the jaggedness of them helps them knit back together faster.


----------



## Jembug

Ment to add lovely 3G scan! So clear!
is there a difference between a tear and a graze?
My graze was on the inside of my labia, no stitches but when I looked at it after a few days it looked like an open wound! Im sure I should have stitches.
Maybe I found it sore because of the bleeding and not being able to keep it dry? Sorry if that's tmi?


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks for the info ladies! My epi was painful afterwards, couldnt sit down properly and peeing brought tears to my eyes but I just assumed it would be the same if I'd have teared! Had no idea that there was such a big difference!

I think my epi was unnecessary and I didnt actually know until my son was born that Id had one :haha: Hoping I dont need one this time! They sewed me up all weird and I have a 'dangly bit' at the edge of where they cut me :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I had complications with my episiotomy after day 3, but the difference in the first few days after my son (episiotomy) and daughter (tear) is huge, the tear was much less painful from the beginning, I could move around a lot easier, peeing hurt less etc etc.
> 
> Apparently tears heal a lot quicker because they aren't a straight cut, I'm not sure on the specifics, but apparently the jaggedness of them helps them knit back together faster.

I was cut 3 times with my very first DD(22) then tore right through to my anus (sorry if tmi) she was 8 lbs 4 oz. I had stitches interior and exterior for an hour and a half and near the end they had given my maximum amount of novicane so I had to take the last 10 stitches without it. I have since delivered 4 more babies, 3 of them between 9lbs 3 oz and 9 lbs 15 oz, I have them use warm compresses and massage and have found that it helps tremendously. (I have also read that pre-stretching the perenium ahead of time can help but I don't know how that works or what one would do).


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams the pictures are lovely! I cant believe our little guys look like that now! Such a long way from a poppy seed.

Massage - haven't started but my friend's already been to her childbirth class and she said they highly recommended it. Seems little awkward lol 

Gah perpetual! That makes me hurt sitting here!

How many of us are first timers? Just realized by these stories many of you have been here before :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wow amazing pics baby dreams!
Your lil one is beautiful.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Gawjus pics baby dreams hes such a cutie!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> babydreams the pictures are lovely! I cant believe our little guys look like that now! Such a long way from a poppy seed.
> 
> Massage - haven't started but my friend's already been to her childbirth class and she said they highly recommended it. Seems little awkward lol
> 
> Gah perpetual! That makes me hurt sitting here!
> 
> How many of us are first timers? Just realized by these stories many of you have been here before :)

First timer here crossing my legs after them stories shes staying put!


----------



## Lindylou

Pics are amazing!

Might read up a bit more on the massage stuff- it looks more like stretching as much as you can rather than massage. Seriously do not know how I will reach down there though!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg even I am scared and I have done it twice before! I am having nightmares about the birth just because I was SO lucky both times, quick labours and no pain relief or aftercare really. I dont think I am going to be lucky again. Im scared! I guess as long as we both stay safe then I dont mind but it worries me as I have to have her in hospital and I hope they are not to quick to offer medical assistance if I dont really need it.

How are you all today?


----------



## MileyMamma

Beautiful pictures babydreams, they are so clear what a gorgeous baby you have :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> Pics are amazing!
> 
> Might read up a bit more on the massage stuff- it looks more like stretching as much as you can rather than massage. Seriously do not know how I will reach down there though!!!

My husband had to help last time, he didnt really mind :haha:


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> Had our 3D/4D ultrasound today...here are some of his pictures! Loves sticking his tongue out and he was opening and closing his eyes (they are partially open in the last pic). At one point he had his foot in his mouth lol

gorgeous! the last one with the eyes open is amazing!!! :thumbup:


as for tearing: thanks for the reminder b/c i need to look into peri massage - tore 1st degree last time, no stitches which meant bed rest for a week, and would really, really like to avoid that this time around. ooooouch.


----------



## Wiggler

Today has been operation set the baby stuff up :haha: early I know, but I have been itching to do it :D


----------



## munchkinlove

Wiggler said:


> Today has been operation set the baby stuff up :haha: early I know, but I have been itching to do it :D

its not too early i just threw the last load of her clothes in the washer and all thats left to do is put them away and put the decals up on her wall, and pack our bags!!!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

AmeliePoulain said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Pics are amazing!
> 
> Might read up a bit more on the massage stuff- it looks more like stretching as much as you can rather than massage. Seriously do not know how I will reach down there though!!!
> 
> My husband had to help last time, he didnt really mind :haha:Click to expand...

I can imagine :winkwink:


----------



## Lindylou

I have not started washing baby stuff yet. Want to get Christmas done then all systems go.... Scary!! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I have the moses basket set up next to my bed, the bath support in the bathroom with her towels, the bouncer is set up ready to bring into the lounge at 37 weeks, the playmat and changemat are in their new homes behind the sofa. NB clothes put away. 

Tomorrow I will be setting up the baby bits basket for the bookcase (nipple cream, breast pads, muslins, nappy sacks, bum cream etc etc) sorting out the girly clothes and putting them away, sorting out 0-3 clothes and putting them away, packing the hospital bag, seeing if we have any boys clothes to stash away just in case etc etc I want it all to be done asap


----------



## smileyfaces

Babys stuff is all sorted really, I just need to pack hospital bags! Have a few things waiting to be delivered such as car seat and crib (which arent coming until 1st feb eeek) but have all the rest of the big stuff all bought and set up :)


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: It's so exciting now, not much left to do but wait!


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> Today has been operation set the baby stuff up :haha: early I know, but I have been itching to do it :D

yay!!! 

i've been in Christmas mode, so i feel a bit behind - will be working on the following this week:
- need to have all of my home birth supplies bought/ready by 37 weeks
- need to re-wash all the baby clothes and figure out where they are going to go in the nursery
- need to make about a dozen dinners for the freezer
- need a few more pantry/toiletry items so that i won't be running to the store for staples during the newborn phase

aagggh!!! it's getting close! :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Oh my word, you guys are freaking me out. I've done very little yet and I think we need to buy a new moses basket. We were given one but it seems a bit flimsy. So much to buy and do! Where did you get your moses baskets from and how do can you tell if it's decent?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh!! We haven't got everything sorted! I'm going to start washing clothes in the new year, and hopefully in the first few days of the year, we'll get the nursery sorted. All the furniture is in there, but we need to assemble it! :p

On another note, I just took my first raspberry leaf capsule (400mg), and promptly got a Braxton Hicks contraction! Haha!


----------



## Lindylou

fides said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Today has been operation set the baby stuff up :haha: early I know, but I have been itching to do it :D
> 
> yay!!!
> 
> i've been in Christmas mode, so i feel a bit behind - will be working on the following this week:
> - need to have all of my home birth supplies bought/ready by 37 weeks
> - need to re-wash all the baby clothes and figure out where they are going to go in the nursery
> - need to make about a dozen dinners for the freezer
> - need a few more pantry/toiletry items so that i won't be running to the store for staples during the newborn phase
> 
> aagggh!!! it's getting close! :happydance:Click to expand...

What are you getting in for home birth? Mw only said bendy lamp (to check my bits afterwards ouch!!) old towels for when I get in and out pool.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Oh my word, you guys are freaking me out. I've done very little yet and I think we need to buy a new moses basket. We were given one but it seems a bit flimsy. So much to buy and do! Where did you get your moses baskets from and how do can you tell if it's decent?

I wouldnt worry too much about moses baskets, babies are in them for such a short amount of time and lots of babies hate them!

The one we will use came from Mothercare (it was the one we had with Ivy but with a new mattress) my husband's work bought it as a gift for us and it cost about £60 and it really really got minimal use.


----------



## Jembug

Gfady, I think my Moses is just from Asda or tesco.. It's three and a half years old but seems ok, think it was about £35 ish.
My first was only in it for 12 weeks and my second was nearly six months- coz wouldn't and still doesn't always sleep through.

I started doing my ironing but have given up after an hour, so tired. Hope my girls sleep through I'm exhausted, be lovely if the husband let me lie in too- I'm dreaming now!

Can't believe I've seen September babies 2013!
Also, I love reading about the 'that was it threads' in third tri.

What's everyone doing for new year?
We are in and getting some yummy food in. The last two years we have had family round and played games.. Last year I was drinking and the year before I was pregnant..

I've been trying to make the effort to stay awake past 11pm, feel guilty that I leave my husband up, he must think I'm such a bore. I just can't wait to be 'me'


----------



## Lindylou

What's the "that was it thread"? Do we start a thread then for our newborns or carry this on?


----------



## rem_82

we have a crib and a moses basket, but that was because the crib was a luxery of ebay and the moses basket was to store at another house. when Ds was born we stayed in heathrow through week so OH could work and went home to canterbury at thye weekend! This time we have one house so i will use crib in bedroom and moses basket downstairs!!!

this morning i couldnt keep my eyes open and kept crashing on sofa. Usually when Oh gets up I wake up, but this morning i kept dosing of so he sent me back to bed. How lucky was I!! Crashed for an hour til DS got stressed cos i was asleep in bed and he'd dosed of on couch!!! I wonder if my body is resting up for labour???

The massage thing, I think i will it, after i google it of course, cos i tore last time and i dont want that again!!! All this talk of tears makes my legs go to jelly!!


----------



## tntrying22

We're all set I think. Everything is washed and hung up or put in drawers. Nursery is fully decked out and in place :) Just need to get my bag stuff together. I could always use a few more diapers but I kinda want to see how long we're in newborn/1 size before I buy too many of those. My friend's baby is 8 wks old and already in size 2!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gota sort my bag out this week my nan bless her gave me 20 pound for my bday but gave me it in pounds so have to swap it with my mum for her euros:haha: all baby things were brought over yesterday so spent the evening playing with the pram tryna get it up and learning how to put the carseat etc on, just needs a wash as was used fo 2 children b4 her but still in exceletnt condition minus the straps nd a few marks, got to go thru all baby clothes and wash and hang up all are just in wardrobe atm need to organise them but going out for a meal today with my parents so will save my enegery for walking later:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant believe people finding out now are due in Sept! crazy! 

Morning all hope your ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

I feel a bit overwhelmed and daunted today. Feel very emotional. Bloody hormones!!! Scared of labour pain and if I will manage, scared of ring of fire, scared of tearing , scared of being a mum and how it will change everything and if I will be good or not. Basically feel like going to bed and having a good cry and feel sorry for myself!! Aaagghhh hormones.


----------



## Jembug

Your be a fab mummy coz that's what we do best. I'm always doubting the things I do as a mum but I think I will do that foe the rest is my life. But at the end of the day everything I do is always with my family in mind.

As foe labour and pain, just got to keep focused on that beautiful baby you baked for the last none months.. and the pain will be all over as soon as the baby is in your arms... Ohhh and that beautiful instant love you feel when you hold your baby foe the first time, nothing like it. Xx


----------



## Jembug

I do know how to spell for :) stupid phone!


----------



## embo216

I have to say I didn't get the rush of love with my first and I was really sad and got me so scared as everyone said I would feel it! I was so knackered I just wanted her Dad to take her for the night :lol: It did come with time and got stronger everyday though :cloud9: I did feel it with Jack but I think thats because I knew what to expect


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> I feel a bit overwhelmed and daunted today. Feel very emotional. Bloody hormones!!! Scared of labour pain and if I will manage, scared of ring of fire, scared of tearing , scared of being a mum and how it will change everything and if I will be good or not. Basically feel like going to bed and having a good cry and feel sorry for myself!! Aaagghhh hormones.

It's delivery #6 for me, and it hit me during a movie the other night that I was actually going to have to deliver her in less than 2 months! I mean, there's no way around it :nope:. I have allowed myself to cry every chance I need. I cannot imagine her being here, or having to get up in the middle of the night (4 times) or having to be the one in charge of her care most of the time. I can't wrap my brain around it, and it scares me. It makes me feel disconnected, like there's something wrong with me. I'm sure it will all fall into place once she is here...but as thrilled as I am to be having her, getting pregnant unexpectedly at my age has changed EVERYTHING I had planned. Maybe I am ambivalent to the whole thing?
I love her...I want her...I am sucking up every second of this final pregnancy as a gift from God...I would not change back a single thing that this pregnancy has caused to change from my plans...still it doesn't seem real. I guess the future is meant to be a mystery for me, and I have to continue to take it day by day and just roll with it. My good friend tells me all this happens for a reason. I'm tring to stick with it being in God's plan, and I should follow because His plan is greater than any of mine.
After that rant...I just wated you to know I'm right there beside you freaking out. SOme days worse than others. Cry if you need to, it really does help keep the balance!


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> I have to say I didn't get the rush of love with my first and I was really sad and got me so scared as everyone said I would feel it! I was so knackered I just wanted her Dad to take her for the night :lol: It did come with time and got stronger everyday though :cloud9: I did feel it with Jack but I think thats because I knew what to expect

I didnt feel it either, I feel awful admitting it. Of course I love him to the moon and back and cant imagine life without him but at the moment he was born and passed to me, I expected to fall in love with him like you read about all the time...but I never. It came on gradually. Of course I loved him, he was my son, but it wasnt a massively overwhelming experience, IYKWIM?

Im hoping I will feel the rush this time :D


----------



## Best step mum

Afternoon everyone, 

I am knackered today, had 4 friends over or dinner last night and I cooked a 5 course meal but I do it every year and didn't want to pull out this year.

One of the girls is a registrar in obs and gynae so she was having a look through my notes and was saying that she never gets to see notes that are so straight forward, she only sees complicated cases normally! Another one of my friends is an anaesthetist, so he was telling me all about the joys of epidurals. I couldn't make him understand though that the thought of one of those terrifies me! I don't know hat I will do if I need one:cry:

As far as I know I am helping out with a research study in the next couple of weeks and all I have to do is be scanned and get a free 3d picture......it is a study to do with per eclampsia and blood flow so I will be in her normal group for it. Only thing that is going to be hard is not having a peek to see what we are having but we waited this long so I want to wait until it is born!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## rem_82

Oh wow, I forgot some people didnt find out the sex....god you guys must be bouncing with excitement!!!! I want to do that with my 3rd, if i have a 3rd. We have a boy and having a girl, so 3rd can be a surprise!!!

Having a hormonal day to lindy. Feel like everyone is against me and having a pop at me all the time. My other half is being very short tempered lately and keeps saying things that make me cry and then he gets stressed cos i'm upset. He told me last night I was a terrible pregnant woman and he would be glad when its over. That really upset me. He doesnt get how uncomfortable it is or painful sometimes. Feel like i cant say anything to him. Everytime I yelp from something i have to bite my tongue.
I'm scared shitless that i wont lose all this excess weight either. And all the talk about cuts and tears etc has freaked me out some. Even though I know it will be fine. Just a bad day. Never mind got mw tomorrow, so hopefully will find out how much more engaged she is!! Hopefully fully!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Eek... it's my shower day, so excited!
And only six weeks until my induction (39wks)
That is if my gd keeps cooperating. Hope you are
all having a lovely day.
Happy 33 wks tn!


----------



## Rota

Hi, been away for a while, lots of things have happened, mostly negative including somehow managing to lose almost 2 stone in weight, developing SPD and ending up in a+e with major mental health problems, social services appearing and me not wanting or being able to afford the baby. 

I dont feel able to go into it at the moment as im trying to hold myself together as if i dig too deep i may fall apart.


----------



## embo216

Rota said:


> Hi, been away for a while, lots of things have happened, mostly negative including somehow managing to lose almost 2 stone in weight, developing SPD and ending up in a+e with major mental health problems, social services appearing and me not wanting or being able to afford the baby.
> 
> I dont feel able to go into it at the moment as im trying to hold myself together as if i dig too deep i may fall apart.

Oh Rota I have missed you :hugs: You do sound like you've been through it :( Here if and when you need us :kiss:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

^ totally agree, we are here if you need us Rota :hugs:!


----------



## MileyMamma

Aw rota sounds like you have had a tough time hope you start feeling better soon, I have mental health problems too if you want to talk pm me x


----------



## Jembug

Oh Rota we have been wandering how your doing! I'm sorry to read your having a bad time. Do you have support from your DH? We are all here if you need us xxxx

Ruth, do babies engage second time round? My second LO wasn't even engaged during labour! But she still came out a few hours later.
Hope everyone is ok.

I'm scared about that rush of love this time as my husband has made some not nice comments today... Like we went to look at a baby bouncer and he said ' oh great let me be reminded of what's about to happen!' good job I took his comment with pinch of salt or more that I didn't want to cry in public.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies for all your support. Glad to know I'm not the only one feeling down. Might get a little pic of my nephew who I adore and would chop my arm off for and keep thinking I'm going through labour for my own LO. Xxxx thank you all so much. Still feel down but better for having you lot xxxxx


----------



## rem_82

jem - I read that 2nd time round u engage fully then go into labour quite quickly! dont know if thats true, but not feeling comfy and feel like she is fully engaged. Could be wrong though.

Rota - I hope everything calms down long enough for you to relax a little. We are def all here for u.


----------



## Lindylou

Rita- sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Rota - :hugs:

With my second she engaged 2 days before I went into labour, I wouldn't mind a few days notice this time :)


----------



## Jembug

I will ask my midwife next Monday- will ask her to check how or if I'm engaged?
The highlight of my day- all the ironing is done! Ha ha, seriously what is my life!


----------



## embo216

:lol: I do not own an ironing board :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't either, that's what my tumble dryer is for :rofl: I am so lazy! 

This little lady has gone engaged a few times so far, it never lasts long but I can always tell because it feels like a bowling ball is about to fall out of my bum! :haha:


----------



## embo216

You are my Kindred spirit! Tumble dryers rule!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got a tumble dryer as my Christmas present :blush:

My first baby never engaged so I don't expect this one too - the first one did come out the correct exit though so I am not too worried :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Tumble dryers are amazing! It was the first big purchase I made when we got or own place, even before an oven... or washing machine :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Tumble dryers are an essential in my eyes :haha:


----------



## embo216

I splashed out on a condenser one and it's amazing :happydance: Core I'm such a mum :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

I have a little dinky one with the hose, I want a bigger one, but I want a new Dyson more :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ours is on its last legs, the door keeps falling off :rofl: so we are buying a new one soon. Think ai will opt for a condenser :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Mine is an 8kg condenser, I think I want to marry it :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Mine is 3kg, pain in the bum now I have kids :haha: I'll have a family sized one some day :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> Oh Rota we have been wandering how your doing! I'm sorry to read your having a bad time. Do you have support from your DH? We are all here if you need us xxxx
> 
> Ruth, do babies engage second time round? My second LO wasn't even engaged during labour! But she still came out a few hours later.
> Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I'm scared about that rush of love this time as my husband has made some not nice comments today... Like we went to look at a baby bouncer and he said ' oh great let me be reminded of what's about to happen!' good job I took his comment with pinch of salt or more that I didn't want to cry in public.

Oh jem I am sure our OH's were actually seperated at birth !

I do not own a tumble dryer anymore!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> I got a tumble dryer as my Christmas present :blush:
> 
> My first baby never engaged so I don't expect this one too - the first one did come out the correct exit though so I am not too worried :haha:

Mee too I love love love my tumble dryer so much better then drying on the house or on balcony!


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> Mine is an 8kg condenser, I think I want to marry it :haha:

That's what I bought :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

I've got an 8kg condenser too but it keeps leaking water! It says it's blocked and I can't be bothered to dig out the instructions- although I will have to when this baby arrives!


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Today has been operation set the baby stuff up :haha: early I know, but I have been itching to do it :D
> 
> yay!!!
> 
> i've been in Christmas mode, so i feel a bit behind - will be working on the following this week:
> - need to have all of my home birth supplies bought/ready by 37 weeks
> - need to re-wash all the baby clothes and figure out where they are going to go in the nursery
> - need to make about a dozen dinners for the freezer
> - need a few more pantry/toiletry items so that i won't be running to the store for staples during the newborn phase
> 
> aagggh!!! it's getting close! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What are you getting in for home birth? Mw only said bendy lamp (to check my bits afterwards ouch!!) old towels for when I get in and out pool.Click to expand...

she gave me a list - towels, shower curtain for floor, fresh sheets, disposable medical pads, warming pad for newborn exam, humidifier for baby, bowl for placenta, black trash bags, new pool liner, ginger root & slow cooker for labor, baby supplies (clothes/blankets/dipes), snacks - i have most of it, just need to get it all together and in one place before my home visit next week. bendy lamp is a good idea - she hadn't mentioned that - i think she just used a flashlight last time. are you going for a water birth?



Midnight_Fairy said:


> I cant believe people finding out now are due in Sept! crazy!

wow! that is crazy!



smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say I didn't get the rush of love with my first and I was really sad and got me so scared as everyone said I would feel it! I was so knackered I just wanted her Dad to take her for the night :lol: It did come with time and got stronger everyday though :cloud9: I did feel it with Jack but I think thats because I knew what to expect
> 
> I didnt feel it either, I feel awful admitting it. Of course I love him to the moon and back and cant imagine life without him but at the moment he was born and passed to me, I expected to fall in love with him like you read about all the time...but I never. It came on gradually. Of course I loved him, he was my son, but it wasnt a massively overwhelming experience, IYKWIM?Click to expand...

i didn't feel it until around 5 months, thanks to the PPD, so also hoping to feel it sooner this time around



Blue eyes 81 said:


> Eek... it's my shower day, so excited!

fun!!! how did it go?



Rota said:


> Hi, been away for a while, lots of things have happened, mostly negative including somehow managing to lose almost 2 stone in weight, developing SPD and ending up in a+e with major mental health problems, social services appearing and me not wanting or being able to afford the baby.
> 
> I dont feel able to go into it at the moment as im trying to hold myself together as if i dig too deep i may fall apart.

:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

OH Rota - sorry to hear you've had a rough time - been wondering how you were getting along and was afraid maybe you'd had troubles. :flower:

Are electric dryers not common in the UK? I don't have an ironing board either! Most of the things I wear come out of the clean laundry bin :) I hate folding.

Im pretty much terrified of birth because I don't know what to expect but at the same time I know millions of women have done it in far less glamorous times with less medical care, so I am sure we'll be just fine no matter how it turns out. I am worried I won't be able to juggle working and having some help to watch him. We can't afford full time daycare, so IDK what the heck we'll do.

Got some nursing pjs and camis today 40% off, score! Got the bag mostly packed except for a couple items I am still wearing, a few snacks to put in, etc...Eek!

Happy 33 wks blueyes!!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hey ladies does anybody know if vanish stain remover can be used.on baby things? have a few stains.on the carseat etc that I want to try and remove


----------



## embo216

ooh I don't know the proper answer but I would, just make sure you rinse all the residue off. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> ooh I don't know the proper answer but I would, just make sure you rinse all the residue off. x

Its says not to.use bleach but im not sure if thats just for safety id wash it all off either in a cold wash or by hand but really want to get the stains out especialy on the straps


----------



## yellow11

I got samples of vanish and vouchers for money off in my bounty pack. :shrug:
That suggests its OK to me.


----------



## gflady

Morning! 

How are you guys?

We don't own a tumble dryer. I think we may have an iron but I defo don't use it! lol.

I've got just under a week until mat leave and it's all starting to seem so much more real!

We bought a new moses basket yesterday which I love, and we've ordered our pram for john lewis which is being delivered next Monday :) My only worry with our pram is that it's suitable from birth as the baby can lie flat, but the baby doesn't face you in it. It faces forward. Is this bad? I could get an adapter to fit the car seat on it so then it'll face me. But is it ok for newborns to stay in the car seat for a few hours at a time?

Sorry about all the Qs. I think my brain's going into overdrive now that it's all getting a bit closer.

xxx


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> We don't own a tumble dryer. I think we may have an iron but I defo don't use it! lol.
> 
> I've got just under a week until mat leave and it's all starting to seem so much more real!
> 
> We bought a new moses basket yesterday which I love, and we've ordered our pram for john lewis which is being delivered next Monday :) My only worry with our pram is that it's suitable from birth as the baby can lie flat, but the baby doesn't face you in it. It faces forward. Is this bad? I could get an adapter to fit the car seat on it so then it'll face me. But is it ok for newborns to stay in the car seat for a few hours at a time?
> 
> Sorry about all the Qs. I think my brain's going into overdrive now that it's all getting a bit closer.
> 
> xxx

Morning, 

We were told that it is ok to have them in the car seat for 1.5 to 2 hrs at a time. Any longer is bad for their wee backs. 

What kind of pram did u go for? I thought that most could be put on to face either way? I knw that ours can take either the carrycot or pushchair part either facing front or back. 

I have only 5 more days to work and it is only 4 weeks 5 days until my due date, I'm ready to meet this little one now though, I'm uncomfortable every evening and its making me miserable :-(


----------



## gflady

Morning best,

We bought the phil and teds navigator. The carrycot is forward facing but you have to buy that seperately and it costs about £135! I'll buy it if we need too but would rather not. You can get a forward facing seat for the pram too but that costs extra as well and is not suitable from birth.

Sorry you're feeling uncomfortable. I'm not at that stage yet but not looking forward to it! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

dont worry about baby facing the other way as long as baby is comfy, its fine xx.

I dont have a tumble dryer- we didn't use it for about 11mths so when we moved I just got rid. It was handy but I dont miss it?

How are you all today? I feel like I have gone back to morning sickness :(


----------



## gflady

Ugh, I've had days where morning sickness has returned too. Weirdly, on those days taking gaviscon or rennie got rid of the sickness so it may be worth a try?

I'm feeling exhausted today despite having slept for about 10 hours last night!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was thinking gaviscon may help but I left it in the car and cant be bothered to go and get it lol x


----------



## gflady

Lol! I've got stashes of the stuff everywhere- in my bedroom, kitchen, handbag! The joys of pregnancy :)


----------



## embo216

Ive still not got rid of my sickness- every morning without fail I have to be sick its awful! :(

I was really really emotional earliar, OH got home and I hadn't seen him Friday in the day so had missed him and I asked him to do Lily's curtains in her bedroom (ive been waiting like 7 weeks!) And he started going off on one :grr:


----------



## rem_82

we have a tumble dryer, but ive never used it yet. But that is because it is sitting in the middle of the kitchen covered in dust and tools and nowhere near a plug. Its not a condenser either. I just asked when he was going to take it to new house to plumb in and he said it would be last job!!!! I dont know how i'm going to wash all little ladies clothes and dry them, let alone ours!!!

Best - I feel just like u at night. so uncomfortable. She seems to burrow down and out and its horrible. Im thinking if she wasnt engaged before, she is now, cos i cant do anything. it hurts constantly really low and i really cant walk properly. It would be bloody typical if something happened tonight!!!! :winkwink:

GF - i have rennie in the kitchen, bathroom, handbag, coat pocket, glovebox and god knows wghere else. As soon as i'm somewhere i dont have any, it strikes, badly!!!! The joys of pregnancy!!!

right going to mw now so we see whats going down :haha:!!!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh almost everyone has a dryer here in their homes or uses one at a laundromat. We use ours almost everyday. I don't dry clothes any other way unless they are like sweaters that might shrink. 

Ugh I feel like I've been hit by a truck. I literally almost sank to the floor my pelvis hurts so bad :cry:

And got almost no sleep - finally moved to the couch last night and think I'm going to have to stay there now. LO kept waking me up with serious kicks that felt like his foot was coming through my belly. LOL it's sort of amusing I can feel the flat bottom of his feet if I put my hand there.

Good news is, from hiccups, I *think* he's starting to lay some head down at least portions of the day. He's not laying proper though like facing my back curled up though. More like an upside down sideways V - is this considered "head down"??


----------



## Lindylou

fides said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Today has been operation set the baby stuff up :haha: early I know, but I have been itching to do it :D
> 
> yay!!!
> 
> i've been in Christmas mode, so i feel a bit behind - will be working on the following this week:
> - need to have all of my home birth supplies bought/ready by 37 weeks
> - need to re-wash all the baby clothes and figure out where they are going to go in the nursery
> - need to make about a dozen dinners for the freezer
> - need a few more pantry/toiletry items so that i won't be running to the store for staples during the newborn phase
> 
> aagggh!!! it's getting close! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What are you getting in for home birth? Mw only said bendy lamp (to check my bits afterwards ouch!!) old towels for when I get in and out pool.Click to expand...
> 
> she gave me a list - towels, shower curtain for floor, fresh sheets, disposable medical pads, warming pad for newborn exam, humidifier for baby, bowl for placenta, black trash bags, new pool liner, ginger root & slow cooker for labor, baby supplies (clothes/blankets/dipes), snacks - i have most of it, just need to get it all together and in one place before my home visit next week. bendy lamp is a good idea - she hadn't mentioned that - i think she just used a flashlight last time. are you going for a water birth?
> 
> I am hoping to stay at home and have a water birth but keeping option open of going to the hospital because I don't know how I will cope. What's the humidifier ginger root and slow cooker for? XxxxClick to expand...


----------



## babydreams85

tn yes he is still head down, no matter which way he is facing. My little boy is head down but tends to face my right side and usually has his feet tucked up to his chest and face I think, based on where I feel movement and also the 3D scan we just had. Sometimes he stretches out and I get kicks in my ribs. I have a pretty good baby at night...he does not wake me up, sleeps through the whole thing usually. Sometimes when I get up to pee and lay back down he wiggles a little like he's trying to get comfy, but goes right back to sleep. During the day however, he is awake 90% of the time.


----------



## rem_82

well i went to mw, and she said she is so low she cant feel her head very well!! she is also sending me for a scan to so check her size and see where she is. That is on wed. MW also says it is highly unlikely she will go full term. Wowzers!!! How to freak me out. OH is rushing around at other house trying to get it liveable quicker and im rushing around now trying to orginise smaller clothes for her and was her carseat cover and crib stuff!!! I am now officially a ticking timebomb!!!:help: :shock:


----------



## tntrying22

Thanks babydreams - yes I think hes laying like that quite a bit but I can't always tell - I hardly ever feel his bum up top or above my belly button or rib kicks (pretty consistent on my right side) though but if he's sideways that would make some sense. 

Ah rem so exciting! I want mine to keep cooking but with all this pelvis pain I can't say I'd be heartbroken if he came early!

I've decided counting days now rather than weeks makes it seem closer - cmon Feb!


----------



## Wiggler

I am wishing away the weeks now, this pelvis pain has ruined this pregnancy for me, but as soon as this baby is born I can start focusing on physio and being pain free, YAY!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Definitely ready for him to be out! I would not be sad if he comes between 37 and 39 weeks!!!


----------



## Lindylou

I'm happy keeping bump inside and enjoying the peace and normality! No idea what I've got coming in a few weeks. 

Just tried to wax my bikini line because when mw was feeling for head she did go kinda low down. Couldn't see a bloody thing I was doing but wax strips looked like carpets!!!!! Ignorance is bliss when it comes to bikini lines and how my world is going to turn upside down :)


----------



## Lindylou

Mw asked about my weight and dh weight when born to predict our bump. I was 7.12 and dh SAID he was 8lb but just clearing some stuff and found his baby book... 8.8lb. He said its only a bit more it doesn't matter 8-9lb whatever!!!! Typical bloody man!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lindylou said:


> Mw asked about my weight and dh weight when born to predict our bump. I was 7.12 and dh SAID he was 8lb but just clearing some stuff and found his baby book... 8.8lb. He said its only a bit more it doesn't matter 8-9lb whatever!!!! Typical bloody man!!!!!!

wow never heard of that before. I was 8lb 10oz at birth and OH was 8lb 6oz. Both my babies were just under 7lb.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> Ive still not got rid of my sickness- every morning without fail I have to be sick its awful! :(
> 
> I was really really emotional earliar, OH got home and I hadn't seen him Friday in the day so had missed him and I asked him to do Lily's curtains in her bedroom (ive been waiting like 7 weeks!) And he started going off on one :grr:

:( I have been like this today too :(


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo fairy - that weight sounds better!!


----------



## babydreams85

I was 7 lbs, 12 oz and DH was 8 lbs. Hoping baby boy will be average (no more than 8)!!! Lindy my DH told me he was preemie and didn't weigh a lot when born. Then I talked to his mom who said he was only a week or two early and was 8 lbs even. LOL men have no clue!

I still have MS often too...last week I had nausea all day every day....ughh.


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't mind having a bigger baby, apparently they are easier to push out :haha: My 2 were 7lb 11oz, and 7lb 8oz.


----------



## tntrying22

I was 8lb 11oz was on time or a little early according to my mom, and DH was part of identical triplets, so they were several weeks early and in the nicu. I think he was only 3-4 lbs. He won't be good to go on lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think the size of the baby is partially genetics but a lot to do with the size of the Mum's pelvis (if there are no other complicating factors like GD, high bp etc)

I had my diabetes appointment today - they are not happy that I am not gaining much/any weight on the diet now and feeling dizzy etc. I am doing 2 weeks of eating 'normally' to gauge what insulin dose I need and then likely starting a low dose of insulin from 34 weeks.

Had a growth scan through and baby looking absolutely fine, I have a lot of fluid but I have another scan at 36 weeks to make sure it isn't excessive. 

Baby will definitely be induced at some point in my 38th week now - so she will be a mid february baby not an end of february baby :flower:


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> I am hoping to stay at home and have a water birth but keeping option open of going to the hospital because I don't know how I will cope. What's the humidifier ginger root and slow cooker for? Xxxx

the humidifier is for the baby's lungs - i live at high altitude and it is winter, so it's really dry and hard on newborns here without a humidifier. The slow cooker: she grated ginger root and added a bunch of other herbs to the pot last time - supposed to aid laboring women, i guess - not really sure myself. :shrug: 

hope everything goes well for your water birth or transfer, whichever ends up being the most comfortable for you and baby. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Wiggler- I've never heard that bigger are easier to push out. I just think of head size!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Amelie! You are doing well, baby growing fine. Sounds good to me. Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good news AP xx


----------



## rem_82

amelie, will u still have gd after baby is born?? Glad baby is growing well, sorry u are suffering though.

Happy New year to all you ladies. I will miss it as I will be asleep by 10.30!!! Hopefully this year will be better as this last year sucked for many reasons. At least we will akll be holding our bundles soon!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

No, once the placenta is out I will be fine :flower:...................I plan on eating a hell of a lot of cake :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Happy new year ladies we are going to be meeting our babies THIS year!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Happy new year ladies not long till our due dates now :)


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> Happy new year ladies we are going to be meeting our babies THIS year!

And NEXT month!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Happy new year ladies! Babies coming this year !!!!


----------



## gflady

Happy new year!!!!

Wow, can't believe that this year, and next month we're going to have our babies. I'm getting really excited now. Can't think about much else :)


----------



## Lindylou

Bumps may well start arriving this month!


----------



## rem_82

Happy new year ladies. ive got exactly one month today til my due date. Suspect i will have her before then, but u never know miracles do happen!!!

Amelie, i dont blame u...id be ordering a tone of dairy milk to wash it down with!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy new year ladies! Eeeeek we are due next month :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Happy New year ladies! I'm sure my little man will be a January Baby- feel it in my bones!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Happy New year ladies! I'm sure my little man will be a January Baby- feel it in my bones!

i feel the same not sure if its wish full thinking on my part:haha:


----------



## embo216

Im hoping this one is like his brother who arrived at 38 weeks on his own accord :lol: I always have big old babies so they are never keen to let me go over 39 weeks anyway but I don't want to be induced with this one :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Mum and dad go home tomoz, i have my check up and ctg then need to crack on with cleaning baby things car seat needs a good scrub, pram needs a scrub on the straps and baby clothes need washed need to get the rest of my stuff for my hospital bag as mum forgot the stuff she was ment to bring :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Im hoping this one is like his brother who arrived at 38 weeks on his own accord :lol: I always have big old babies so they are never keen to let me go over 39 weeks anyway but I don't want to be induced with this one :(

i really dont want to go over as dont want to be induced ive heard thats orse then going natural?


----------



## embo216

Did you have a great time with them? Bet it will be hard saying goodbye :hugs:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping this one is like his brother who arrived at 38 weeks on his own accord :lol: I always have big old babies so they are never keen to let me go over 39 weeks anyway but I don't want to be induced with this one :(
> 
> i really dont want to go over as dont want to be induced ive heard thats orse then going natural?Click to expand...

My inducement with my little girl wasn't bad and did go really well but it was nothing compared to my natural with Jack, I had a room full of people when I delivered by daughter but just 2 midwives with Jack and it was lovely!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Did you have a great time with them? Bet it will be hard saying goodbye :hugs:

yeh its been good having them here but feel bad that we couldnt do much, we went for a meal, and then had a meal here last night and mums decided shes cooking me roast beef roast today but shes been full of the cold the whole time shes been here as my sis passed it on to her at christmas, will be hard but il be seeing them again as we are gonna try organise her christening for before i go over there and also ithink mums planning on flying over after shes born to meet her:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping this one is like his brother who arrived at 38 weeks on his own accord :lol: I always have big old babies so they are never keen to let me go over 39 weeks anyway but I don't want to be induced with this one :(
> 
> i really dont want to go over as dont want to be induced ive heard thats orse then going natural?Click to expand...
> 
> My inducement with my little girl wasn't bad and did go really well but it was nothing compared to my natural with Jack, I had a room full of people when I delivered by daughter but just 2 midwives with Jack and it was lovely!Click to expand...

ive heard so many horror stries about induced labour really has scared me lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy New Year :D x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy new year, everyone!! :) I have just put a load of washing in, containing the first of many baby bits! Yay!

I have also started journaling today. I've not told anyone, but I'm going to write in my journal every day, and it'll hopefully become a habit I will be able to stick to.

I also want to get back into FlyLady before the baby comes, so our flat is all sorted!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you keep it up hun xxx

How is everyone?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I currently can't see anything due to a new year's migraine. Thank you, 2013! :(


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy new year! It's offical were having babies next month!!


----------



## tntrying22

Happy new year!!:flower:

YAY for 2013 finally getting here!! whoo hoo:happydance:

Argh hope you feel better Mrs! 

I made it til 12:30 last night - ha pretty proud. Had a lovely dinner and watched football/ball drop with good friends.

Feels weird to be off today being a Tuesday - feel like it's Saturday!

Getting excited for my good friend's baby to be here :) her dr told her she probably wouldn't make her due date of 1/25 so we'll have another little one in our crew here soon! Once he gets here it will then be my turn :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi everyone, Hope your headache is better soon hun :(

Yep next month eeek. I think even if I go over it will still be next month- scary!


----------



## Newt4

The chance of me getting induced at 38 weeks just went up sigh. Not only do I have a history of placenta problems I now have been diagnosed with GD. Im just glad they screen for it here as Im under weight athletic and have no family history of diabetes. Ive only gained 18lbs and measuring 2 weeks behind now. So glad they causght it so Im not putting my baby in danger.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> The chance of me getting induced at 38 weeks just went up sigh. Not only do I have a history of placenta problems I now have been diagnosed with GD. Im just glad they screen for it here as Im under weight athletic and have no family history of diabetes. Ive only gained 18lbs and measuring 2 weeks behind now. So glad they causght it so Im not putting my baby in danger.

:hugs:

I am small, no family history and am only 26 and this is my second GD pregnancy :nope:

I am going to be induced at 38 weeks too now because my sugars are too difficult to control without completely cutting out carbs and I was getting Ketones. 

I am skipping straight to insulin I think now because my fasting levels are good it is just after food they are a bit high.

Do you know the next step in your GD care?

:hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm having a section at 38 weeks, just worrying about her lungs will they be ready?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

MileyMamma said:


> I'm having a section at 38 weeks, just worrying about her lungs will they be ready?

38 weeks is much better than 37 weeks. 

When I had my older daughter I got told off when I said I was going to start eviction tactics at 37 weeks :blush:

I think early c-section babies are sometimes a bit mucousy because they don't get the fluid squeezed out in the same way as with a natural delivery but 38 weeks is a good healthy gestation, I am sure they people looking after you think she is better out than in at that point :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

I see a dietician tomorrow. I know my fasting number was really good but the other two were high. I've switched to whole grain everything and cut out all junk food period. I'm a bit confused on fruit so I've been limiting it till evenings.
I'm also doing the plate divide thing where veggies get the biggest spot then protein then carbs.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> I see a dietician tomorrow. I know my fasting number was really good but the other two were high. I've switched to whole grain everything and cut out all junk food period. I'm a bit confused on fruit so I've been limiting it till evenings.
> I'm also doing the plate divide thing where veggies get the biggest spot then protein then carbs.

That sounds like a good diet to be following.

Fruit wise - bananas, tropical fruit like mango and pineapple, raisins and grapes etc are best to avoid.

Things like cherries, apples peaches and pears are fine. Strange things like spreading peanut butter on apple make the sugars easier to process!

Limit yourself to 3 portions of fruit at most a day is a good rule to go by :thumbup:

My fasting numbers are very very normal so that is why insulin for me is a better option as tablets just tend to lower your blood sugar overall all the time - which would make me hypo before meals and feeling ill. 

Hopefully you will be able to control it with just diet, I was able to with my older daughter. It is just more and more difficult with each subsequent pregnancy :nope:


----------



## Newt4

Thats too bad about the insulin for you. Im really hoping to avoid it as I have a thing with needles. I dont think I could administer it myself. Oh man I love pineapple right now lol. Oh well just 2 months and I'll be back to normal. Im also exercising 6-8km on my elliptical at level 6/10. Im hoping that is helping the sugars too. Ive heard that a brisk walk after breakfast is really helpful to but its really really cold here and I cant use the elliptical around Anna.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> Thats too bad about the insulin for you. Im really hoping to avoid it as I have a thing with needles. I dont think I could administer it myself. Oh man I love pineapple right now lol. Oh well just 2 months and I'll be back to normal. Im also exercising 6-8km on my elliptical at level 6/10. Im hoping that is helping the sugars too. Ive heard that a brisk walk after breakfast is really helpful to but its really really cold here and I cant use the elliptical around Anna.

Exercise really helps :thumbup:

I am OK with the insulin, I just want the baby to be OK and I kind of think insulin is natural, it is made by my body already so it isnt like a drug really. It is just putting back in what my body is failing to make.


----------



## Newt4

Totally agree insulin is great lol needles not so much lol


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry about your GD ladies...:( Hope you can both manage well until 38 weeks! I think your LOs will be fine then, lungs are usually developed at that point.


----------



## Newt4

My daughter was born just after 38 weeks lungs were perfect and she was super strong and aware.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Gota say bye to mum and dad this morn :-( then have ctg and check up and need to get bits for my hospital bag sorted


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Have woken im such a poop mood and feel like af is about to arrive anymim bluh anyone want to get dressed for me? havent felt much movemtn this morn from maddame normaly shes fidgeting like hell, ive had maybe one little nudge:shrug:


----------



## Jembug

Morning ladies, hope you get your GD under control.

Oh whisper, hope your ok, when will you next see them again?

My heartburn is so bad! I'm being sick all day with it and even waking up to be sick.
Other than that I'm ok. I'm desperate for Shaun to get in that loft so I can washing!

Ruth, hope you all organised in time. When you say the baby is low what does it feel like? Silly question but.. I've not done much walking around apart from sainsburys three days ago and a walk around our local park yesterday... Anyways she was really hurting my Minnie moo- pure lightening shocks that caused me to want to yell out in pain and walk funny. If I'm honest I'd be happy for her to come soon after 37 weeks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Morning ladies, hope you get your GD under control.
> 
> Oh whisper, hope your ok, when will you next see them again?
> 
> My heartburn is so bad! I'm being sick all day with it and even waking up to be sick.
> Other than that I'm ok. I'm desperate for Shaun to get in that loft so I can washing!
> 
> Ruth, hope you all organised in time. When you say the baby is low what does it feel like? Silly question but.. I've not done much walking around apart from sainsburys three days ago and a walk around our local park yesterday... Anyways she was really hurting my Minnie moo- pure lightening shocks that caused me to want to yell out in pain and walk funny. If I'm honest I'd be happy for her to come soon after 37 weeks!

mums hoping to come over when the baby is here but depends on money dad i prob wont see until summer now as hes got work:( but hoping to have them and my sister and bro in law over for christening before that just waved them off now :nope:


----------



## Best step mum

Morning ladies, 

Big developments overnight- my waters went at 2.30 this morning so I'm in hospital until baby arrives. Loads of tightenings but only 1cm dialated. 

Had a steroid injection to help baby - hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

BSM- Hope your ok,. least you are in the safest place. I think you will be just fine at the stage you are sweetie :) xx


----------



## Jembug

Oh wowzers bsm! So exciting! I'm sure your LO will be fine! Especially with the steroid injection! Have they mentioned anything about what will happen to the baby once born? As in will they go to special care? As your only 11 days off the '37' weeks.
Really hope your ok, I must get my bag sorted, I'm due a day before you!
X


----------



## smileyfaces

Best of luck BSM!!!


----------



## gflady

Morning,

Best, eek! Hope everything's ok. I'm sure baby will be fine. Exciting to meet your LO! Keep us updated.

Sorry to keep going on but I've now only got 2 more shifts until mat leave! So excited. Did my last 13 hour shift yday so just have 2 short shifts on fri & sat :)

Trying to organise my baby shower. Thinking of the beginning of feb but I'll be 37.5 weeks then. Do you think that's a bit late in the day?

Jem, sorry about your heartburn! I'd go back to your dr and maybe try getting some omeprazole or similar- I think they're suitable in pregnancy if needed. And that would defo sort out your heartburn xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heartburn is horrid :(

I would say 37 is fine for a baby shower hun xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck BSM - hopefully your LO will be a really good weight and will be able to stay with you.

My friend's 35 weeker didn't have to leave her at all and just had to have a special warm cot on the ward xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Gfady, I bet your counting down! Don't blame you! You have done well to keep going. I take most of us will be mat leave by the end of next week? My mat leave offiacially started Xmas eve, I'm hoping next month pay slip will be sinular to what I'm use to, and if I'm lucky to get the enhanced??


----------



## gflady

Thanks Jem, hope you get the enhanced payment, that would be awesome! I need to speak to someone in HR or payroll to have a breakdown of my mat leave. I have no idea about it!


----------



## embo216

ooh BSM what a shock! Hopefully your little one won't have to have any help and you can bring him home soon after he arrives :)

Ive had a bloody morning of it, the receptionist told me the wrong time for my consultant appointment so I had to rush down there to be seen, got to have a scan next week and see how he's doing, they said they don't want to leave him in much longer as he's been through it this pregnancy and not sure how long he'll be able to cope- not really sure where they're getting this information from though and he's showing no signs of having any trouble :shrug: I really don't want to be induced but I guess whatevers best for baby :( 

THEN half my back molor tooth decided to come out on a chewit :( I haven't been to a dentist for years and years and I'm sick every day with this pregnancy so I guess its all taken its toll- can they still give me a filling if I'm pregnant?


----------



## Best step mum

Thanks everyone, 

Am having tightenings every 5 mins or so, still not in established labour though. 

The hospital aren't worried about LO coming as I'm over 35 weeks- it might need a night in the nursery but that's about it. 

Ill keep u informed.


----------



## gflady

That's good news. Hope labour speeds up and it doesn't last too long xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck BSM! x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck beststepmom. saying a little prayer for you and your little one :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## tntrying22

OH Bsm! So exciting. Can't wait to see your LO. Hoping smooth sailing for both of you:thumbup:

Whisper, glad you had a good visit!

gflady i totally wish I was going on leave in 2 wks - jealous!

amelie/newt - hope you girls can get your gd sorted - not much longer to worry about it though!:happydance:

Is anyone else just having excruciating rib area and pelvis area pain while trying to sleep?? It's like my uterus is attacking my ribs and pelvis :( Im starting to wonder if I am getting spd...normally I'd feel sore for a day or two and it would get better for a couple of days and then repeat. Now I feel just horrid everyday for the last 4-5 days...


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wowee!!! BSM, this is so exciting. I hope it all goes smoothly for you and Baby. :)

gflady, amazing! I bet that feels so good. :) I've got 16 shifts left - my last day is 3 weeks today! :D


----------



## gflady

mrssw I'm impressed you're working til 36 weeks! I feel like a wimp for ducking out at 34 weeks but my energy has disappeared. How long are you having off?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just back from town and doctors got pjs etc for hosp bag, have been referd to a orphopede regarding spd FINALY but we think we are going to ask for a planned section as i couldnt even lay on my side today for the ctg was in agony with my hip:shrug:

BSM good luck:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Glad they referred you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Glad they referred you hun :hugs:

me too lol my pelvis was grinding so bad today could hear and feel it was awful:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Best step, good luck!!! I'm sure baby will do great!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Seity

Good luck BSM!
Had my 34 week midwife appointment and it's still all smooth sailing for me. Everything is looking good.
Only 3.5 more weeks until I start my maternity leave. Hopefully, Samuel gives me a day or two off before he decides to show up and ruin my sleep for god knows how long.


----------



## Wiggler

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Glad they referred you hun :hugs:
> 
> me too lol my pelvis was grinding so bad today could hear and feel it was awful:haha:Click to expand...

Ouchies! :hugs: SPD is vile :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Good luck BSM!
> Had my 34 week midwife appointment and it's still all smooth sailing for me. Everything is looking good.
> Only 3.5 more weeks until I start my maternity leave. Hopefully, Samuel gives me a day or two off before he decides to show up and ruin my sleep for god knows how long.

Maybe you'll get lucky and have a sleeper! :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

BSM- soooo exciting!! Will be thinking of you and your LO. Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## rem_82

so exciting best, good luck hope all runs smoothly for u!!

jem, it feels like pressure in ur pubic bone and when she moves its like a shock wave, exactly how u describe it. i find i cant sit forwards anymore, feels like im gonna break her!!!

Went for my scan today and she is measuring just fine. They think she is about 5lb 5oz at the moment and laying on her side. 

If she not out by next fri, 37 weeks, then I am going to start thinking about dtd!!! I cant deal with all this anymore!!!
Although all u guys with gd must be counting the days til its over!! dont know how id cope without chocolate. Although id be a lot slimmer lol!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rem_82 said:


> Went for my scan today and she is measuring just fine. They think she is about 5lb 5oz at the moment and laying on her side.

I am glad your scan went well :flower:

So is your little girl laying transverse - like across you? I imagine that would make things more painful :wacko:


----------



## cherrylee

Oh haii ladies, thought I would pop back in and then go back and catch up on what I've been missing!


----------



## babydreams85

rem_82 said:


> so exciting best, good luck hope all runs smoothly for u!!
> 
> jem, it feels like pressure in ur pubic bone and when she moves its like a shock wave, exactly how u describe it. i find i cant sit forwards anymore, feels like im gonna break her!!!
> 
> Went for my scan today and she is measuring just fine. They think she is about 5lb 5oz at the moment and laying on her side.
> 
> If she not out by next fri, 37 weeks, then I am going to start thinking about dtd!!! I cant deal with all this anymore!!!
> Although all u guys with gd must be counting the days til its over!! dont know how id cope without chocolate. Although id be a lot slimmer lol!!!

Is the pain right in the front, just above and kind of behind the bone? I get something like this and it happens over and over for several hours, I can't get comfortable and it's the worst "shooting" pains. Definitely worse when I lean forward. My little boy is facing my right hip, head down.

That's a good weight! Wow can't believe some of us are almost full term!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

seems like the longest 6 weeks of my life...to go


----------



## Newt4

Good luck BSM

I had my appointment with the dietician and I dont have to change my diet at all. She's said she enjoys having women like me come in so she doesnt have to work as hard. My results were normal but on the line so in Canada they take you in for precaution. 

Exciting how close most of you are <3


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> Good luck BSM
> 
> I had my appointment with the dietician and I dont have to change my diet at all. She's said she enjoys having women like me come in so she doesnt have to work as hard. My results were normal but on the line so in Canada they take you in for precaution.
> 
> Exciting how close most of you are <3

Fantastic news, I am really happy for you :flower:


----------



## tntrying22

PerpetualMama said:


> seems like the longest 6 weeks of my life...to go

That's exactly how I feel :wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

tntrying22 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> seems like the longest 6 weeks of my life...to go
> 
> That's exactly how I feel :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm in clean the house from top to bottom mode, and I can't stand to see those spots on the cupboard mode, and Oh my God can I just throw this out? mode. Had to sit down to rest before I overdid it and started myself bleeding again like 4 weeks ago. The main problem is it'll go to pot again before she gets here :haha:


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck, BestStepMom!!! 

Great news on your appointment, Newt!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## tntrying22

I am just feeling so blah, big and bored. I have no energy to clean or cook, yet I am so bored and tired of being at the house pretty much 24/7 (I work from home too which is great but now I feel like I am ALWAYS here) with nothing really for pregos to do but eat out or go to the movies (which DH isn't crazy about doing)...I get tired after errands and walking too much sets off my back and pelvis pain something fierce, so that's lost appeal. Basically feeling sorry for myself these days :dohh:


----------



## fides

gflady said:


> Sorry to keep going on but I've now only got 2 more shifts until mat leave! So excited. Did my last 13 hour shift yday so just have 2 short shifts on fri & sat :)
> 
> Trying to organise my baby shower. Thinking of the beginning of feb but I'll be 37.5 weeks then. Do you think that's a bit late in the day?

yay for mat leave coming up!! :happydance: hope the shower goes well - sounds like a good time to have one. mine is this Saturday, so i'll be 36 weeks.



Best step mum said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Big developments overnight- my waters went at 2.30 this morning so I'm in hospital until baby arrives. Loads of tightenings but only 1cm dialated.
> 
> Had a steroid injection to help baby - hopefully everything will be ok.

wow - good luck!!


----------



## babydreams85

I just realized that the prenatal vitamin I took for a year and a half (starting 3 months before I got pregnant with my angel baby, through the loss, ttc this baby, and through this entire pregnancy) has red raspberry leaf!!!!!!!! I was running out of them and bought a different vitamin at the store a week ago. I just started the new vitamins 2 days ago and suddenly have had no more nausea, no contractions, and sleeping much better. I was online researching the difference between the two and the reviews have so many negative comments about my old vitamin causing horrible nausea and stomach upset, and about them containing the RRL which is controversial to take unless you're in the 3rd tri. OMG I had no idea!!!! I am wondering now if this is what has been causing my contractions since 20 weeks. Guess I just have a super toned uterus at this point--wow!


----------



## rem_82

amelie - she is head down and fully engaged. 

babydream - yes that sounds pretty similar. its worse when she moves her head. Your mw should be able to tell u how far down or engaged he is. 

Feeling really exhausted tonight, and i been constantly hungry all day. dont know what else to eat. 
Wonder how best is doing.


----------



## babydreams85

rem_82 said:


> amelie - she is head down and fully engaged.
> 
> babydream - yes that sounds pretty similar. its worse when she moves her head. Your mw should be able to tell u how far down or engaged he is.
> 
> Feeling really exhausted tonight, and i been constantly hungry all day. dont know what else to eat.
> Wonder how best is doing.

Ah thanks! Unfortunately we don't get checked for baby's position or anything until at least 36/37 weeks, unless there's a problem. I mentioned it to my OB last appt and he just brushed it off like it was nothing. :growlmad: I'm seeing a different person at my next app't on the 10th and I will try again and see what they say. I bet he's at least partially engaged--I am waddling like crazy now and my pelvis feels like it's coming apart LOL. I have that awful shooting pain sometimes and then a constant pressure feeling like he's pushing down.


----------



## Seity

You must be sensitive to RRL babydreams85. It's totally fine to take the entire pregnancy, but I can see where you'd not want to if you were sensitive to it like that.


----------



## babydreams85

Seity said:


> You must be sensitive to RRL babydreams85. It's totally fine to take the entire pregnancy, but I can see where you'd not want to if you were sensitive to it like that.

I must be! I never would have thought to pay attention if I wasn't feeling so much better after switching prenatals. It probably didn't CAUSE the contractions completely but contributed to them--at one point (around 27 weeks) I was kept overnight for monitoring at L&D because I was having such strong contractions. They were never regular and still aren't, but they could never figure out why I was having so many. Yesterday and today I've had none whatsoever, and the only thing I've changed is the prenatal. Maybe it's coincidence? :shrug: Just have to wait and see I guess...but for now I feel so much better so I'm going to enjoy it while I can! LOL :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im avoiding RLT. lol

Em- just saw your post about consultant. Hope they sort something for you soon, not sure why they think that either :S but least we are almost fully cooked anyway :)

xxx


----------



## embo216

I know its silly he was saying if he's not ready then its a risk we might have to take :wacko: Why would they take the risk of him not being ready if hes showing no signs or distress :grr:


----------



## Wiggler

I have decided I don't want to do that again, they can give me a c-section instead. Stupid OBEM scaring me :rofl:


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> I know its silly he was saying if he's not ready then its a risk we might have to take :wacko: Why would they take the risk of him not being ready if hes showing no signs or distress :grr:

Aw Em I missed your post and went back to read. That does seem ridiculous! Can you just tell them you want to go into labor naturally and refuse to be induced? I could understand if you had something wrong like pre-e or GD, or if he had stopped growing, etc. but if he's doing fine I wouldn't want to rush things either. He and you have already been through enough...now this added stress stinks! :growlmad: Hope you get things worked out with them and you can keep him in for a few more weeks!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 I loved OBEM.... am I naive?! :p


----------



## Wiggler

I was like this with my daughter until I was in labour, then the fear went away. 

I love OBEM though, that rope/stool thing looks amazing!


----------



## Jembug

I think the midwives are nothing like on obem! I'm a chatty person and none seem interested in getting to know me or my wishes! Maybe I just go on super busy nights and as I never made a fuss they leave me? Or I'm just not liked, ha ha.
When that women with long hair was on, she was pushing and het husband was pressing the wring button, ha ha.

Love that programme! I did sit there with my legs crossed and the husband sat there with his ear phones on, ha.

Embo, it don't make sense? So when will you get a final decision or date?

I'm in the cleaning mode too- kids beds all washed- not even been on there a week, will be scrubbing again and shopping tomoz. My head is screaming to get it all done.
Just thought Shaun has got out of doing the loft again! Need to wash clothes, car seat... Grrrrrrr 

Bsm- thinking of you xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah does not make sense em :S When will they tell you for sure?

I have not caught up with OBEM yet. 

I have horrible back ache tonight, I get it every month when my period would be due but every twinge and I think I am in labour. I am a nightmare. I am scared. I am not ready!!


----------



## Jembug

Did I read your births were like 40 mins long? Ment to say I like your avatar.
My friend was due her third and had quick labours and she had a 24 mins labour with the third and her husband delivered the baby as the ambulance didn't get there in time.
Seriously my husband would be pure rubbish! I honestly think he would faint!

I'm scared my labour will be quick, my last was four hours in the hospital but I was contracting long before I went in.. it's just when my waters went at 6cm- Demi was born within half hour! So I think I will think 'oh shit' when my waters go. X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes hun my first was under 2hours snd second was 55mins. I am 40mins from hosp too :-( ryan would freak too!! 
I dont feel well at all tonight. How are u xx


----------



## tntrying22

I am sure there's no way mine will be fast. My mom was in labor for hours.


----------



## babydreams85

My mom was in labor 12 hrs with me, but less than 2 hours with my sister. We were both back to back (it slowed me down but not my sister). Sooo I have no idea how this is going to go for me. Hoping for no more than 6, but that's unlikely with my first LOL


----------



## Blue eyes 81

My mom was in labor with me for 26 hrs. I hope our lil one is not as stuburn as I was!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Mum was 36 hours with me and ended up a emergency section lol think my older sis was. Quite long too


----------



## Best step mum

Daniel William Henry born 2/1/13 at 10.25 pm at 35 weeks weighing 6lbs 4oz

He is currently in neonatal but doing well.

Birth was a little traumatic, 21 hours between my waters breaking and him
Being born, ended up having a forceps delivery as I couldn't push Daniel out myself. Only pain relief taken was gas/air and one dose of diamorphine. I laboured to 7cm on gas and air alone.

I hope that all you ladies are keeping wèll. I will post a photo when I get home but he is perfect.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh my goodness hun congratulations xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations! Hope you are both home soon x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its so real now. Im not ready!! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Best step mum said:


> Daniel William Henry born 2/1/13 at 10.25 pm at 35 weeks weighing 6lbs 4oz
> 
> He is currently in neonatal but doing well.
> 
> Birth was a little traumatic, 21 hours between my waters breaking and him
> Being born, ended up having a forceps delivery as I couldn't push Daniel out myself. Only pain relief taken was gas/air and one dose of diamorphine. I laboured to 7cm on gas and air alone.
> 
> I hope that all you ladies are keeping wèll. I will post a photo when I get home but he is perfect.

Massive congratulations! Hope you are both doing well. Lovely name. Big big hugs. Cxxx


----------



## Jembug

Got a tear in my eye! Congratulations! Can't wait to see a photo, hope he will be joining you on the ward very soon. Xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on your little boy BSM, he is a good weight x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Best step mum said:


> Daniel William Henry born 2/1/13 at 10.25 pm at 35 weeks weighing 6lbs 4oz
> 
> He is currently in neonatal but doing well.
> 
> Birth was a little traumatic, 21 hours between my waters breaking and him
> Being born, ended up having a forceps delivery as I couldn't push Daniel out myself. Only pain relief taken was gas/air and one dose of diamorphine. I laboured to 7cm on gas and air alone.
> 
> I hope that all you ladies are keeping wèll. I will post a photo when I get home but he is perfect.

congratulations :happydance: I've been thinking about you all day. I'm glad you are both doing well! What a good size baby for 5 weeks early :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeeek our second little luvbug! Congrarulations bsm


----------



## embo216

Oh Carol I was so so happy to read your update on FB this morning :cloud9: Congratulations on Daniel :) He was a good weight for his gestation too! 

Thanks everyone, I have to wait for a phone call from the scan department to book me in next week and then he said he'll call me in to make a decision. Unless he has any evidence at all of him not coping I WILL not be bullied into bringing him into the world early. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Oh Carol I was so so happy to read your update on FB this morning :cloud9: Congratulations on Daniel :) He was a good weight for his gestation too!
> 
> Thanks everyone, I have to wait for a phone call from the scan department to book me in next week and then he said he'll call me in to make a decision. Unless he has any evidence at all of him not coping I WILL not be bullied into bringing him into the world early. x

ive missed your post hun not sure whats going on ima wee bit behind:wacko: need to go back and try find it but hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Jembug

Any news on Future? She's been quiet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Any news on Future? She's been quiet!

just thought the same shes not been on fb neither from what i can see last post was 27th dec


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow! Congratulations, and well done BSM!!!! :) I told DH the news, and started welling up! Haha! I'm so happy for you, and soooo excited to meet my very own Love Bug! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im a lil bit worried in people knowing that we will have a section , but even my doc yesterday said it my be for best as we don't know whats going on with my hip, i do have spd but the hip is differant and can't get it fully checked until after baby is here as needs xrays etc,. i know ppl see planned sections as the too posh to push thing but im petrafied of any more damage to my hip i cant even open my legs for nookie so god know show id of done it to get a babys head out:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Sod what other people think hun, you are doing whats right for you and that's all that matters :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Don't worry what people think. Who cares? It's what's best for you and Baby. :)

I had a horrible night with leg cramps last night. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies, have finaly got an apointment with an orphopede too for the 15th can then see him again after to get my hip and spine checked out:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Don't worry what people think. Who cares? It's what's best for you and Baby. :)
> 
> I had a horrible night with leg cramps last night. :(

leg cramp is evil! i find i get it more when ive been doing more during the day all i have to do is straighten my leg and boom screaming in pain:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations BSM!! Fab news xxx


----------



## embo216

I never understand when people say ladies who have a C section are taking the easy way out- its a huge major operation and the recovery is a lot harder than a 'normal' birth so how can they say its the easy way?! If theres a lot less risk for you hun and its a option then I would personally take it :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo just seen on fb abou the docs wanting to induce you i wold stand ur ground especialy if hes showing no signs of distress


----------



## embo216

yep its crap! I think the consultant hasn't come accross many parvo babies so hes covering his ass but I don't care, unless they have any clear evidence he isn't coping then I won't be induced


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dont worry about people think regarding a c section. Its your body and you know what's best hun xx


----------



## gflady

Ah congrats Best! Awesome news. Love to you and baby. 

It's all getting exciting. Although I did lie awake in the early hours of this morning worrying about going into labour early as nothing's ready yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> yep its crap! I think the consultant hasn't come accross many parvo babies so hes covering his ass but I don't care, unless they have any clear evidence he isn't coping then I won't be induced

if hes not showing ay clear signs of distress, still moving good hb etc then hes fine silly man why risk him being poorly by inducing early


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Same as. Im just not ready at all!! X


----------



## rem_82

congrats best so happy for you and hubby!!! :cry:

Embo - seriously what planet are they on?? Can u get a 2nd opinion if they decide, sod it lets just get him out? They shouldnt stress u out like that!!! 

midnight - I know how u feel, this whole coming to an end thing is very scary, and i dont feel emotionally or literally ready either. Physically ive had enough, but when it comes down to it, i would rather suffer a bit longer so i can get ready properly!! sending :hugs:

anyone else feeling kind of crappy?? I dont really know how to explain it. Not ill or so much in pain, but just not feeling right? Thats how i feel today. When OH woke up, i just went and laid on the bed and woke up an hour and a half later. Didnt realise id been asleep. but my heads pounding and i feel kind of hungover and groggy!! Not that i've been drinking or anything!!! Anyone else feeling like that?


----------



## gflady

Yup, I plan being ready by 37 weeks but not really before then!

Embo, I agree with everyone else and I'm glad you're ready to fight your ground. You can do it :)

Whisper, sod what people think. It's your body and baby, and that's all that matters. Somebody in my antenatal class is having a planned C because of pelvis issues.


----------



## gflady

Sorry you're feeling rubbish rem. Sounds like dehydration? 

I'm just feeling tired and not sleeping well at night because whenever I wake up to wee my mind starts going and I lie awake worrying about things for an hour or so.

Ah well, day off today to finish all my studying which I've been putting off for ages!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes I feel same...no energy and achy. Thirsty all time and just feel ugh. Do you feel better after a sleep?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats bsm!


----------



## embo216

I saw a update on Futures facebook saying they are ok but they've been kept in for a week as futures so ill :( She's looking at an inducement next week. She said she'll try and get on when she can :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Thanks embo. Poor future, hope they're looking after her well.

I really need to add you guys to facebook. How's best? x


----------



## Jembug

Agh thanks for that! At least she is in the right place.
Whisper who cares what people think! Your body and your baby!!

I feel so so so sick this afternoon, trying to be a good mummy and we walked to the shops and now I've built a big train track for the girls to play. As well fighting my urge to clean. I'm feeling real sorry for myself, think ove hit a brick wall in the pregnancy. I feel a bit envious of all these planned sections- I can't bare the thought of another four weeks or going over- so sorry if that sounds selfish to those who have had babies early. Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## tntrying22

EEEk!! Congrats BSM - I can't wait to see pictures of him.

I slept for about 3 hrs yesterday after work, ate, watched some football and then slept the night through!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Thanks embo. Poor future, hope they're looking after her well.
> 
> I really need to add you guys to facebook. How's best? x

https://www.facebook.com/lindseyb2009 thats me:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.facebook.com/sasha.deerans.7 << my FB :)


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> Thanks embo. Poor future, hope they're looking after her well.
> 
> I really need to add you guys to facebook. How's best? x

I have a few ladies on there but I'm unsearchable so if you PM me your name I'll add you to mine :)



Jembug said:


> Agh thanks for that! At least she is in the right place.
> Whisper who cares what people think! Your body and your baby!!
> 
> I feel so so so sick this afternoon, trying to be a good mummy and we walked to the shops and now I've built a big train track for the girls to play. As well fighting my urge to clean. I'm feeling real sorry for myself, think ove hit a brick wall in the pregnancy. I feel a bit envious of all these planned sections- I can't bare the thought of another four weeks or going over- so sorry if that sounds selfish to those who have had babies early. Sorry for the rant xx

:hugs: Your entitled to rant! It's blooming hard even without having children at home to look after :( Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



tntrying22 said:


> EEEk!! Congrats BSM - I can't wait to see pictures of him.
> 
> I slept for about 3 hrs yesterday after work, ate, watched some football and then slept the night through!

ooh I am jealous of your sleep! The waking up very often for huge wee wee's has finally got me:nope:


----------



## Jembug

I'm Jemma Parfitt if you want me? X


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Best on your little boy!!!! So glad he and you are doing well! 

I was having a lot of trouble sleeping and waking up 6-7 times a night, but now sleeping 10 hours and only getting up 2 or 3 times to pee all of a sudden. I'll take it while I can get it I guess lol


----------



## Wiggler

Jem, whats your profile pic, there is loads of people with your name x x x


----------



## gflady

I've sent a friend request to you Jem, but it may be to the wrong one!


----------



## gflady

I'm defo starting to freak out about having a baby. I don't want to start mat leave anymore, it makes it seem too real!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really excited! I'm a bit scared about the labour and adjusting to having 3 kids, but hopefully everything will be fine :)

Anyone else think that the time since we got BFPs has flown by? I can't believe I only have 6 weeks left!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I'm really excited! I'm a bit scared about the labour and adjusting to having 3 kids, but hopefully everything will be fine :)
> 
> Anyone else think that the time since we got BFPs has flown by? I can't believe I only have 6 weeks left!

im begining to freak out at the fact its just 6 weeks! june doesnt seem that long ago :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not on FB sorry! Only person who has succumbed to it I think!!


----------



## gflady

I do feel like I've been pregnant for ages! I think I found out when I was just 2 weeks pregnant. However, time has flown since November. Even though I'm bricking it, I hope Feb and baby arrives quickly so I don't have too much time to overthink it all!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going through phases at the moment, right now I'm in "bring it on" mode, give it 20 minutes I will be a nervous wreck again :rofl: 

The end of pregnancy sucks, waiting and worrying and going over and over things in your head. And then when baby is here after a week or so you wonder why the hell you were worrying so much :rofl:


----------



## gflady

That sounds like me Wiggler. One minute I'm up for it all and can't wait and the next minute I'm having a meltdown.


----------



## babydreams85

I think this pregnancy has dragged on and on...to me it has been SO SLOW!!!!!! I am definitely ready for him to be here....counting down the days.


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> I'm Jemma Parfitt if you want me? X

 I don't know which one you are :(


----------



## rem_82

if anyone wants to add me on facebook, im ruth muggleton.

wiggler, i totally agree, and u panic everytime u get a pain or a cramp. My biggest worry is when my belly gurgles. When i was in early labour with alfie, my belly suddeny gurgled loudly, then my waters broke lol!! 
dont really know if thats normal, but both me and oh freak out constantly.

I dont feel much better after a nap, Im drinking loads. not really sure whats going on. its probably this barmy weather too. suddenly its not so cold and im feeling really hot. or maybe thats just pregnancy.

Hope future and baby are gonna be ok!


----------



## smileyfaces

I think this pregnancy went reallyyyy fast up till 20 weeks and since then it has dragged! Although, the last few weeks have gone by quite quickly due to xmas and what not.

I cant wait for this whole thing to be over now :( Im in constant pain with my back and pelvis! I was told 3 or 4 weeks ago at a scan that baby was breech but I am 99% sure he is now head down and trying to engage...very painful!


----------



## MileyMamma

Best step mum said:


> Daniel William Henry born 2/1/13 at 10.25 pm at 35 weeks weighing 6lbs 4oz
> 
> He is currently in neonatal but doing well.
> 
> Birth was a little traumatic, 21 hours between my waters breaking and him
> Being born, ended up having a forceps delivery as I couldn't push Daniel out myself. Only pain relief taken was gas/air and one dose of diamorphine. I laboured to 7cm on gas and air alone.
> 
> I hope that all you ladies are keeping wèll. I will post a photo when I get home but he is perfect.

Congratulations!!! Hope he is out of neonatal soon :)


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm Melissa Louise but can't be searched for so pm me will add you :)


----------



## Jembug

Just got a friend request off Sarah Collins??
Sorry didn't think there was loads of me-
Not sure what photo shows up but one of them is of my red
Headed little girl and the other photo is of my two girls smiling at the camera.
I clicked in those facebooks links you put up but I'm so rubbish on computers I don't know what to do??? Ha ha
I don't even know how to change the colour ink on here! That's why I've never done a pregnancy ticker coz I woulnt know where to start! Lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

I thought that one might be you, just sent a request. Your girls are gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

Jembug said:


> Just got a friend request off Sarah Collins??
> Sorry didn't think there was loads of me-
> Not sure what photo shows up but one of them is of my red
> Headed little girl and the other photo is of my two girls smiling at the camera.
> I clicked in those facebooks links you put up but I'm so rubbish on computers I don't know what to do??? Ha ha
> I don't even know how to change the colour ink on here! That's why I've never done a pregnancy ticker coz I woulnt know where to start! Lol xx

Yup, that's me on facebook :)


----------



## embo216

I have you both now Jem and Rem :D Miley I'm unsearchable too so think we might be screwed there :lol: 

https://www.facebook.com/emily.gibson.125 This is me, not sure it'll work but I'll only leave it up for a few hours due to privacy. x


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh why is being ill so much worse when you are pregnant. At least the kids are happy, they get to run riot and eat junk when mummy is ill :haha:


----------



## gflady

Hope you feel better soon Wiggler. When I had a cold back in November I felt worse than I ever have with a cold. Pregnancy defo makes any illness feel worse. x


----------



## Wiggler

OH is home soon so I can lay down and relax while he sorts the kids and dinner :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah first thing on list once baby is here... DENTIST for me:nope: cant eat choccy anymore without seriously bad toothache


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Ouchies :(

I only ever really eat choccy when I am pregnant, can't stand it the rest of the time :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive had enough today kids are driving me absolutely insane :S


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Hope they go to bed soon x x x


----------



## rem_82

thanks for friends requests! 
Hey midnnight its almost bedtime right? when do they all go back to school? Alfie went back to nursery today and i must say, it was great!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I shouldn't moan but really had enough this holidays, Maths vocal tics are out of control its getting really annoying bless him lol. He is extra wired up today and I think I have less patience as so tired! Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

rem_82 said:


> thanks for friends requests!
> Hey midnnight its almost bedtime right? when do they all go back to school? Alfie went back to nursery today and i must say, it was great!!!

They go back Monday! Math needs his routine back.:flower:


----------



## MileyMamma

rem_82 said:


> if anyone wants to add me on facebook, im ruth muggleton.
> 
> wiggler, i totally agree, and u panic everytime u get a pain or a cramp. My biggest worry is when my belly gurgles. When i was in early labour with alfie, my belly suddeny gurgled loudly, then my waters broke lol!!
> dont really know if thats normal, but both me and oh freak out constantly.
> 
> I dont feel much better after a nap, Im drinking loads. not really sure whats going on. its probably this barmy weather too. suddenly its not so cold and im feeling really hot. or maybe thats just pregnancy.
> 
> Hope future and baby are gonna be ok!

 What's your profile picture? Two Ruth muggletons! :)


----------



## MileyMamma

embo216 said:


> I have you both now Jem and Rem :D Miley I'm unsearchable too so think we might be screwed there :lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/emily.gibson.125 This is me, not sure it'll work but I'll only leave it up for a few hours due to privacy. x

Will make mine searchable :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Right ladies I'm now searchable! Name Melissa Louise profile pic is of me and my OH I have blonde ish hair and a white top on :)
Added jembug


----------



## embo216

MileyMamma said:


> Right ladies I'm now searchable! Name Melissa Louise profile pic is of me and my OH I have blonde ish hair and a white top on :)
> Added jembug

omg I knew you were pretty from your avatar but your So pretty :blush:


----------



## MileyMamma

embo216 said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I'm now searchable! Name Melissa Louise profile pic is of me and my OH I have blonde ish hair and a white top on :)
> Added jembug
> 
> omg I knew you were pretty from your avatar but your So pretty :blush:Click to expand...

Aw thank you :blush:


----------



## fides

congrats, BSM!!!


----------



## Seity

Lindylou said:


> I'm not on FB sorry! Only person who has succumbed to it I think!!

It's over-rated. I have an account, but mostly so I can get free stuff.
Congrats on your boy BSM. Welcome to the world Daniel!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am trying to find u. Its the best way to contact me as no mobile signal at home


----------



## rem_82

Miley i added u!
midnight it wont be long til monday. Everything is really hard when you are tired. I can imagine older kids can be worse than my 2 yr old!!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Best!!! Hope Daniel is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

rem_82 said:


> Miley i added u!
> midnight it wont be long til monday. Everything is really hard when you are tired. I can imagine older kids can be worse than my 2 yr old!!!

2yr olds can be demanding but answering back they do when older is terrible lol you cant win. Xx

Packed babies hospital bag. Gender neutral just incase!


----------



## Lindylou

Looks like got a roller coaster to look forward to... Terrible twos, tantrum teens :) too late to worry now!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its all fun and games hehe :-D


----------



## Wiggler

My 4 year old is at the stage where he tantrums like a 2 year old and answers back like a teenager :rofl: Drives me barmy sometimes!


----------



## MileyMamma

Thanks for the friend requests ladies :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Think I have all of you who are on fb now? X


----------



## embo216

Yea I think I have everyone who's on FB on mine :) 

I do find once mine are a bit older easier though as you can mostly talk some sense into them, when they are tiny and screaming I feel so blooming helpless :(


----------



## Seity

Found this https://www.fitpregnancy.com/labor-delivery/labor-delivery/three-surprising-tips-easier-labor

I'd never heard about eating dates before, but I was still sleeping the night last time and had a fairly quick labor.
I've been eating dates this pregnancy because they help with my constipation. I might as well keep eating them.


----------



## embo216

ooh I adore dates, they are a big christmas tradition in my family mmm


----------



## Wiggler

I had heard about dates, but no chance on me getting more sleep, my kids seem to sense when I am getting comfy in bed and wake up :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am hoping for a bit of a longer labour. My first labour was perfect really x


----------



## Jembug

Mmm got some dates.
Anyone get achy under there boob and top of bump? I do and I'm only relived when laying down. Got some stabbing pains down below, can't wait for midwife on Monday but this baby is very low?
Keep hearing Shaun say 'oh she defo won't make it to term' get the bloody car seat down, clothes, push chair fixed... My list is endless! I'm going to be more stressed if this baby comes soon and have to do it all after delivery....


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh yes, all add me on FB - Rebekah Swaffer. :) My profile pic is a picture of my bump. :p


----------



## MileyMamma

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh yes, all add me on FB - Rebekah Swaffer. :) My profile pic is a picture of my bump. :p

Added :)


----------



## Wiggler

Jem - I get an awful achey feeling at the top of my bump and my back, its awful and only gets better when I lean back or lay down :nope:


----------



## fides

Lindylou, i'm not on FB either.


----------



## gflady

Miley, I can't find you on fb


----------



## PerpetualMama

https://www.facebook.com/lindseyb2009#!/suzanne.m.belisle

I'm not sure if I did that right, but I'm Suzanne M Belisle and my pic is of my old black dog. I sent some requests.

I'm not ready for her to come yet "stuff ready"-wise...but I am awfully uncomfotable, so physically I feel ready. She sits on my bladder and I have to pee every time I get up. Most days I can breathe and sleep comfortably, but if I wake up I am usually up for good. She's not too bad about keeping me up at night, her wiggles don't wake me. She's not a bad baby to carry, I think it's just my age wearing me down :/.

As for c-sections, if it's the safest and most efficient way to get the little one out, I think you should opt for it. If I had pain and inability to move freely (or baby was in distress) I wouldn't hesitate to do it. Since at this point I am fine I would prefer not to have one, because I think it has to be an awful recovery, I'd much rather suffer through labor and pushing another gargantuan child out of my hoo-ha than be cut open and have to heal from that. People and their nasty opinions should keep their mouths shut.

Embo...I agree with the others not to let them bully you, get a second opinion maybe from someone with experience with what's happened with your little one. Someone has to know if he's safer out than in. If he's thrivng and not distressed, what's the worry?


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks for link seity. Will try the dates, as for the not sleeping... Bang on time I'm up at 1:30 again !!! Wish I could sleep


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Thanks for link seity. Will try the dates, as for the not sleeping... Bang on time I'm up at 1:30 again !!! Wish I could sleep

Same time as me lol every 3 hours bang on time


----------



## gflady

Morning! I think pregnancy insomnia is starting to kick in for me. Been awake since 5 and can't get back to sleep. Ugh, working today too x


----------



## Lindylou

I'm in work as well. Next week is my last full week, after that doing 2 shorter weeks. :)


----------



## rem_82

its funny u say that jem, cos my bump was aching last night and i couldnt get comfy til i got in bed.

my DS was a royal pain in the rear end last night...again. He never sleeps well when we have company. I feel like ive had no sleep and that headache is back. I can tell its going to be a bad day. I hope OH dad goes home today as i need to get my son out of this habit. If i went into labour at night he will be a real problem.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awful night here too, nausea came back along with the realisation that IF we have the section i have just over 3 weeks to get ready as will be 38 weeks! so up trying to clean the carseat cover and work out how the hell to clean the straps on the pram


----------



## Wiggler

Do the straps come off, if so just pop them in the washing machine inside a pillow case :)

I only need a few little bits now, a nursing bra or two, and some more maternity pads.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Do the straps come off, if so just pop them in the washing machine inside a pillow case :)
> 
> I only need a few little bits now, a nursing bra or two, and some more maternity pads.

we have got the cover off so gonna try hand wash that as theres some not very nice stains on it, but the straps are attatched to the plastic backing so wont come off will have to scrubb them by hand too:shrug: iv gota wait for nursing bras as cant get my size here germany dont seem to do bigge then a d cup and i ned a h:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany's old pushchair was like that with the straps not coming off, sooo annoying! :haha: 

:haha: the joys of having big boobs.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have just soaked myself in the process but stains just are not coming off:shrug:


----------



## embo216

Have you got a really coarse scrubber brush, they should come off if you put plenty of elbow grease into them, Plenty of fairy liquid too hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Is the cover machine washable? I'm not very good at the whole cleaning thing, everything goes in the washing machine :rofl: 

Are the stains visible when the cover is on? if they are on the inside where they wont be seen then I would just make sure it was clean then not worry about it x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Is the cover machine washable? I'm not very good at the whole cleaning thing, everything goes in the washing machine :rofl:
> 
> Are the stains visible when the cover is on? if they are on the inside where they wont be seen then I would just make sure it was clean then not worry about it x x x

nope all says hand wash only at 30 c so god knows, have scrubbed it with vanish, washing powder and a sponge as tried scrubing brush but due to the material its making it go funny so think il have to leave it and just use it in pram mode then get a new pushchair:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not very impressed, ben just called the hosp to ask about the section poss and the woman said hip pain isnt grounds for it, yet i cant even open my legs so good luck with that doctor woman


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> not very impressed, ben just called the hosp to ask about the section poss and the woman said hip pain isnt grounds for it, yet i cant even open my legs so good luck with that doctor woman

My friend had really severe SPD (in a wheelchair with her second baby) and she attempted to labour naturally with her eldest but the MW said it just wouldnt work because she couldnt open her legs wide enough.

Is there anyone else at the hospital you can take it up with?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> not very impressed, ben just called the hosp to ask about the section poss and the woman said hip pain isnt grounds for it, yet i cant even open my legs so good luck with that doctor woman
> 
> My friend had really severe SPD (in a wheelchair with her second baby) and she attempted to labour naturally with her eldest but the MW said it just wouldnt work because she couldnt open her legs wide enough.
> 
> Is there anyone else at the hospital you can take it up with?Click to expand...

they said i have to be referd by my doc, but hes no longer working as his wifes due this week, so ive got another guy but hes really not sympathetic, we are gonna try but dont think he will do it:shrug: now im stressing over how the hell im gonna manage


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> not very impressed, ben just called the hosp to ask about the section poss and the woman said hip pain isnt grounds for it, yet i cant even open my legs so good luck with that doctor woman
> 
> My friend had really severe SPD (in a wheelchair with her second baby) and she attempted to labour naturally with her eldest but the MW said it just wouldnt work because she couldnt open her legs wide enough.
> 
> Is there anyone else at the hospital you can take it up with?Click to expand...
> 
> they said i have to be referd by my doc, but hes no longer working as his wifes due this week, so ive got another guy but hes really not sympathetic, we are gonna try but dont think he will do it:shrug: now im stressing over how the hell im gonna manageClick to expand...

Maybe ask him how the hell you are going to do it if you need to get your legs in stirrups!!???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> not very impressed, ben just called the hosp to ask about the section poss and the woman said hip pain isnt grounds for it, yet i cant even open my legs so good luck with that doctor woman
> 
> My friend had really severe SPD (in a wheelchair with her second baby) and she attempted to labour naturally with her eldest but the MW said it just wouldnt work because she couldnt open her legs wide enough.
> 
> Is there anyone else at the hospital you can take it up with?Click to expand...
> 
> they said i have to be referd by my doc, but hes no longer working as his wifes due this week, so ive got another guy but hes really not sympathetic, we are gonna try but dont think he will do it:shrug: now im stressing over how the hell im gonna manageClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe ask him how the hell you are going to do it if you need to get your legs in stirrups!!???Click to expand...

they have seen just how bad i am tryna get my legs up and down , i cant lay on my side due to my hip neither, bens just called the docs and they are getting him to call us back as my regular doc is there until this afternoon so fingers crossed they will listen, but even if i get the referal it doesnt mean the hosp will do it as they will have someone check me over first then decide, but as i said some days re worse then others so how do they know that il be ok when it comes to it:shrug:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I added you to FB, mrsswaffer :)

How is everyone? Anyone getting a bit fed up now? I'm urging these next weeks to sort of zoom by. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Whisper - I hope they listen to you, if they refuse a section look at this website, it is FULL of SPD info :hugs: www.pelvicinstability.org.uk


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance: Dr loser has agreed to refer me for c section but now its a case of if the hosp agree or not as they can still say no


----------



## Wiggler

I hope they say yes, it'll be nice not to have to worry :hugs:

1 week til I see the MW and we can discuss birthing options, and 2 1/2 weeks til I see the physio to talk about it there as well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tried to show ben how wide i can do my hips and got stuck lol had to get him to push them back as was so painfull:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies!


----------



## Jembug

Yay that's good news whisper x


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> just tried to show ben how wide i can do my hips and got stuck lol had to get him to push them back as was so painfull:haha:

Damn :nope: I will never complain about being uncomfortable again...I don't know how you ladies with SPD manage. I pray they agree to that section for you! I know how wide my legs had to go to have mine-like bending a book binding back to make the covers touch or snapping a wishbone :haha:, I cannot imagine adding MORE discomfort to the equation :dohh:

(I would not be able to do a demonstration like that for my DH if it was me, he'd get too turned on :haha:...Sometimes I have to get on my hands and knees with legs spread out as far as I can and have the baby hanging between my thighs just to relieve pressure, and THAT damn near does him in if he sees it :wacko:)


----------



## smileyfaces

Just had a midwife appt, baby has turned now and is head down...no more breech panic (as long as he stays put!)

In quite a bit of pain with hips and back...feel so sorry for you SPD ladies!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Just had a midwife appt, baby has turned now and is head down...no more breech panic (as long as he stays put!)
> 
> In quite a bit of pain with hips and back...feel so sorry for you SPD ladies!

Oh that's good news Smiley :) My little man moved about the same time and I felt so happy. Your right on the SPD ladies- you all really deserve a medal :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Baby has been head down for awhile, each time i've been checked (due to pressure and to make sure i wasn't dilating yet..) my dr said she could feel/push his head up. I'm so uncomfortable when walking, its hard..but im looking forward to going on my FMLA on 1/28! a little over 2w before he could be here! I can't believe time has flown right by!

I feel so lucky, i am able to get into the dr's today to get a treatment for my yeast infection...ugh i hate this crap though! I can't see my dr b/c i dont have the time to drive 1 hour 1 way to see her..so i'll just have to see whom ever is available. ugh.


----------



## tntrying22

Becca yes totally urging them to go by! Whisper, I hope they'll cooperate for you. I don't think I could get my feet in stirrups at this point if I wanted to! My hip pain is definitely a constant now.

Haha perpetual at least your dh is still amorous...mine's being hard to persuade to do anything - I think he's gotten freaked out now. we havent dtd in weeks :wacko:

Have a dr appt today at 10, so looking forward to hearing baby's heartbeat :baby: I think she's going to be surprised I haven't put on a ton of pounds over Christmas :) I don't feel like I've gained much at all last two wks.

Only one more 2 wk appt after this and then it's every week!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone elses baby using their cervix as the latest toy? Ouchies! Brings tears to my eyes every time :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just caught up. Hope you hear back soon Whisper!

How are you all today?!


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler, yes, he is headbutting my pubic bone and cervix and I feel like crying!!!!!!!!!!! 

Woke up feeling so weird...strange headache/pressure, dizziness, and blurry vision. My BP has always been low so I'm hoping it's nothing to do with that and just tired eyes, migrane, or sinus stuff. Blah!


----------



## Seity

Great news smileyfaces!
Samuel has been headbutting my cervix all day today as well. Annoying!
ayclobes - I also start my FMLA on the 28th!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lena keeps headbutting my hip bone:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Ugh if she isn't attacking my cervix she is up in my ribs making it hard to breathe! Little trouble maker takers after her big brother and sister :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant beleive next month we will ALL have our babies here with us


----------



## MileyMamma

WhisperOfHope said:


> cant beleive next month we will ALL have our babies here with us

I know it's crazy I have exactly one month today so this time next month I will be sitting with my baby in my arms! Can't wait but really nervous too, everyone keeps saying at least you know what to expect with a second section but if anything that's making me more nervous, worried about the after pain and the actual surgery :( terrified something is going to go wrong and I won't see my DD again ;(


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:


> cant beleive next month we will ALL have our babies here with us

Im due 24th and am pretty certain I will go overdue so will probably have a march baby :haha:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im back:happydance::happydance:


got so much to tell u all i really dont know where to start, so last thursday i was really ill and having contractions on and off all day, by the evening i was doubled over in agony and was crying because the pain was that bad, my OH rang the hospital and he was told i needed to go strait in to delivery. so we got in the car and drove to the hospital, by the time we got there i cudent even walk because i just felt so awfull and the pain was unbearible:nope:

i was put on a moniter and was having contractions every 10 mins they had to give me gas and pethadine to examen me and wen they did it turned out my cervix was still clossed BUT my bp hit the roof i was also peeing blood and had protiene in urine, i was told i had pre eclampsia and wud need a emergency c section the next morning:nope: i cried my eyes out because at that time i was only 32+2 and i really didnt want baby coming this early and bein in intensive care, i felt so guilty:cry:

anyway over night my sats improved the pains went away and my blood preshure went back to normol:thumbup:
turned out i had a very very bad kidney infection and it was causing problems with my liver. i had to stay in hospital for 6 days and everyday they said they were gonna give me a c section:wacko 

on wednesday they scaned the baby and she is doin well she is 4lb 6 but wen they measure my tummy im measuring 3 weeks behinde. i will have another scan at 36 weeks:thumbup:

i have to go hospital every other day now for monitering and bloods, ive got to go birmingham on mon to c liver consultant and then on wed i c my pregnancy consultant and i hav been told a plan will b made:thumbup:

i have been told i will b induced early but just dont know wen yet will hopfully find out and get a date on wed:thumbup:

there is talks of 36 weeks and im really really hoping they do it then so keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies. im really done now and so fed up with feeling ill all the time. ive had the steroids to mature her lungs so im already to go:flower:


hope all u lovely ladies r well ive missed u all so much:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry you've had such a hard time Future, hope you feel better soon and they will let you have your little girl at 36 weeks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MileyMamma said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> cant beleive next month we will ALL have our babies here with us
> 
> I know it's crazy I have exactly one month today so this time next month I will be sitting with my baby in my arms! Can't wait but really nervous too, everyone keeps saying at least you know what to expect with a second section but if anything that's making me more nervous, worried about the after pain and the actual surgery :( terrified something is going to go wrong and I won't see my DD again ;(Click to expand...

we could end up holding our babies same day lol my docs are saying if we go section it will be around that date too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope they deliver at 36 weeks future you have done really well to get so far xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really must stay away from the c section part of the forum some of the stories are scary! but i still think its best option as does hubby and my parents etc


----------



## future hopes

thank u ladies for ure kind words:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

MileyMamma said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> cant beleive next month we will ALL have our babies here with us
> 
> I know it's crazy I have exactly one month today so this time next month I will be sitting with my baby in my arms! Can't wait but really nervous too, everyone keeps saying at least you know what to expect with a second section but if anything that's making me more nervous, worried about the after pain and the actual surgery :( terrified something is going to go wrong and I won't see my DD again ;(Click to expand...

I don't blame you, I'd be terrified of the surgery too. It's major surgery, not having a wart removed or something! I always get an increase in pulse rate and b/p when I get to the hospital to deliver. Last time the nurse commented on it and I said it was because I was nervous of course. She asked why I would be nervous, it's my 5th time. Well, obviously it's because I been there done that and I know what's ahead of me! I imagine it's great to see an end in sight, but knowing what you.ve been through before, and fearing it could be worse has got to make you anxious! :hugs:

Future: Glad to see you back on, and so glad you've made it this far with her. God bless you for being such a trooper and sticking with it for her sake. Prayers for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god its not even 7 yet and im lituraly falling asleep:shrug:


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u thats a really sweet message xx:hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Glad to hear things settled down for you future. Good thing you went in and got it all sorted. Hoping you make it to 36 wks and have no more troubles!


----------



## future hopes

thank u sweety:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

tntrying22 said:


> Becca yes totally urging them to go by! Whisper, I hope they'll cooperate for you. I don't think I could get my feet in stirrups at this point if I wanted to! My hip pain is definitely a constant now.
> 
> Haha perpetual at least your dh is still amorous...mine's being hard to persuade to do anything - I think he's gotten freaked out now. we havent dtd in weeks :wacko:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> DH had his vasectomy on the 11th, and the doc wants 15-20 shots off by his 8 week visit. We've accomplished #4 :haha: so I have to start stepping it up a little so he's all clear before the baby arrives. I look at it this way, prostaglandins for me while simultaneously paving the way for this little one to be our last. (I'm 42. Way too worn out to ever consider this again, plus she'll be #6 here with me. Time to look forward to grandbabies instead :cloud9:) DH is a bit of a "pig" as he puts it, the only time he ever refused was when I asked for it a third time in a day when I was way overdue with DS (6). Hoping that by starting so much earlier dtd to stimulate labor I may actually get her on time? And if it's an old wive's tale without scientific proof that dtd can help stimulate labor, at least we're having "fun" trying. I was so sick for 5 months he may as well have been a monk, I guess it's about time, eh?


----------



## smileyfaces

Big hugs :hugs: Future.

Hope they get you scheduled in for 36wks!


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny:hugs:

im still loving ure avater that little smiley spounge is so cute:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs future :hugs: Not long til she is here, you have had such a rough time, I hope the last weeks go smoothly :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You are doing amazingly Future, the end is in sight now :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww all u ladies r so lovely :hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> hello ladies im back:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> got so much to tell u all i really dont know where to start, so last thursday i was really ill and having contractions on and off all day, by the evening i was doubled over in agony and was crying because the pain was that bad, my OH rang the hospital and he was told i needed to go strait in to delivery. so we got in the car and drove to the hospital, by the time we got there i cudent even walk because i just felt so awfull and the pain was unbearible:nope:
> 
> i was put on a moniter and was having contractions every 10 mins they had to give me gas and pethadine to examen me and wen they did it turned out my cervix was still clossed BUT my bp hit the roof i was also peeing blood and had protiene in urine, i was told i had pre eclampsia and wud need a emergency c section the next morning:nope: i cried my eyes out because at that time i was only 32+2 and i really didnt want baby coming this early and bein in intensive care, i felt so guilty:cry:
> 
> anyway over night my sats improved the pains went away and my blood preshure went back to normol:thumbup:
> turned out i had a very very bad kidney infection and it was causing problems with my liver. i had to stay in hospital for 6 days and everyday they said they were gonna give me a c section:wacko
> 
> on wednesday they scaned the baby and she is doin well she is 4lb 6 but wen they measure my tummy im measuring 3 weeks behinde. i will have another scan at 36 weeks:thumbup:
> 
> i have to go hospital every other day now for monitering and bloods, ive got to go birmingham on mon to c liver consultant and then on wed i c my pregnancy consultant and i hav been told a plan will b made:thumbup:
> 
> i have been told i will b induced early but just dont know wen yet will hopfully find out and get a date on wed:thumbup:
> 
> there is talks of 36 weeks and im really really hoping they do it then so keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies. im really done now and so fed up with feeling ill all the time. ive had the steroids to mature her lungs so im already to go:flower:
> 
> 
> hope all u lovely ladies r well ive missed u all so much:hugs:

 Aw Hun sounds like you have had a terrible time, hope you get your induction, welcome bk to bnb :) :hug:


----------



## Nixilix

wondered where this thread went - i must have unsubscribed! Congrats BSM xx


----------



## future hopes

MileyMamma said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies im back:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> got so much to tell u all i really dont know where to start, so last thursday i was really ill and having contractions on and off all day, by the evening i was doubled over in agony and was crying because the pain was that bad, my OH rang the hospital and he was told i needed to go strait in to delivery. so we got in the car and drove to the hospital, by the time we got there i cudent even walk because i just felt so awfull and the pain was unbearible:nope:
> 
> i was put on a moniter and was having contractions every 10 mins they had to give me gas and pethadine to examen me and wen they did it turned out my cervix was still clossed BUT my bp hit the roof i was also peeing blood and had protiene in urine, i was told i had pre eclampsia and wud need a emergency c section the next morning:nope: i cried my eyes out because at that time i was only 32+2 and i really didnt want baby coming this early and bein in intensive care, i felt so guilty:cry:
> 
> anyway over night my sats improved the pains went away and my blood preshure went back to normol:thumbup:
> turned out i had a very very bad kidney infection and it was causing problems with my liver. i had to stay in hospital for 6 days and everyday they said they were gonna give me a c section:wacko
> 
> on wednesday they scaned the baby and she is doin well she is 4lb 6 but wen they measure my tummy im measuring 3 weeks behinde. i will have another scan at 36 weeks:thumbup:
> 
> i have to go hospital every other day now for monitering and bloods, ive got to go birmingham on mon to c liver consultant and then on wed i c my pregnancy consultant and i hav been told a plan will b made:thumbup:
> 
> i have been told i will b induced early but just dont know wen yet will hopfully find out and get a date on wed:thumbup:
> 
> there is talks of 36 weeks and im really really hoping they do it then so keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies. im really done now and so fed up with feeling ill all the time. ive had the steroids to mature her lungs so im already to go:flower:
> 
> 
> hope all u lovely ladies r well ive missed u all so much:hugs:
> 
> Aw Hun sounds like you have had a terrible time, hope you get your induction, welcome bk to bnb :) :hug:Click to expand...


awwwwww thank u hunny. i was wondering about u as i hadnt heard from u in ages, hope u r well xx:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Future, you're a star! <3
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

awwww im gonna cry all ure kind words mean so much:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Think its gonna be a lonnnnnng night for me my hip is burning and so sore so cant lay on my side yet when lay on my front I gey stuck grrr, add to what feels like yet another yeast infection im done with pregnancy now happy to be here and pregnant but so done with the paon :-(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs to all that need them xx


----------



## rem_82

whisper hope for your sake you get the c section, how mean of them to put u through so much stress.

future, god what a bad time you've had of it. glad they sorted it without jumping in to deliver her too early. good luck with the last few weeks!

Im now at the stage where i need to pee everytime i stand up! so annoying. Had some contractions again last night, thought it was it!! but it stopped when i got into bed. Think I'm beyond exhaustion now. 

Lets hope ds sleeps tonight.

My OH and i decided when little lady arrives no one can visit for 2 weeks and when they do they have to find their own accomodation, as OH parents think they have the god given right to sleep on our sofa!!! for as long as they want!!! I dreading her birth for this reason!!! IS it selfish that i dont want anyone to come up and visit??? Its too stressful!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I can understand that Rem - when I had Ivy people thought they could turn up and sit on our sofa all day and expect to be fed tea and biscuits....I won't stand for it this time!

Also I have put a ban on people coming to visit from February onwards (I will be induced in mid Feb) because last time I really felt like I needed my own space before the birth, I didnt want to have to be being polite and running around making lunch and cups of tea for people.

I feel a bit possessive about the time because it is the end of an era with just having one child.


----------



## Lindylou

Future- your poor thing. You have really been through it. Not long till you cuddle your LO for the first time. 

My mil told dh she was going to come and stay before bump arrived to help clean/cook etc. I had to say no because I want that time to relax and do my own thing. I don't want to be mean but I cannot relax with her here. I also want to labour as long as possible at home and if possible have a home birth.... can you imagine that with house guests :D


----------



## Lindylou

1 month today is my EDD!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Future- your poor thing. You have really been through it. Not long till you cuddle your LO for the first time.
> 
> My mil told dh she was going to come and stay before bump arrived to help clean/cook etc. I had to say no because I want that time to relax and do my own thing. I don't want to be mean but I cannot relax with her here. I also want to labour as long as possible at home and if possible have a home birth.... can you imagine that with house guests :D

NO! I cannot imagine feeling comfortable at all birthing at home with guests around. My mom will take a few days off work after the baby comes to help out so DH can go back to work, but she lives only half hour away so will go home every night. But, other than that I'd much prefer not to have to entertain guests for a while either. I have been on the visiting side of things coming over to see our nephew a couple days after they got home. I guess it is par for the course. I dread the people coming to visit in the hospital to be honest. Last time I had not slept in 2 days and was so tired, and people wanted to take pictures and hang out for hours, hold the baby, wake the baby AGAIN. I just wanted to sleep!
I hope this time the nurses let me sleep and not wake me every hour on the hour. At least this time they won't ask me 20 times what I plan on doing for post baby birth control (legit, they WOKE ME UP to ask this question several times, and literally asked me 20 times!) :) because I am making sure it is in my chart that DH had a vasectomy.


----------



## fides

Nixilix said:


> wondered where this thread went - i must have unsubscribed! Congrats BSM xx

hey - how are you? :)



Lindylou said:


> 1 month today is my EDD!!!

yay! :happydance:


----------



## rem_82

perpetual - can u ask mw to turn guests away and say your sleeping?? I'm sure they would.


Lindy - i absolutely understand the MIL thing. I would not want her anywhere near me before, during or after birth. As for help, if i want help I will ask. People should not assume. I never saw any of my nieces or nephews for the first couple of weeks, as i stayed away and let all the other people harass them. Then when I went to visit, I was more welcome.
The thing that scares me the most is that my MIL is most likely to get in her car and drive the 300 miles up here regardless of what we say. I cant stand her and niether can my OH, and its his mother lol!!! Its such a sore subject and he wont talk about it properly!!!

We wont announce that i am in labour to any family or friends, except my friend who will watch alfie. But we did that last time, and then rang everyone when he was 6 hours old. Its better for us that way!!

Realised my legs look really fat!!! :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If you stay in pj's etc people are less likely to expect cups of tea. Thats my plan.
Im feeling a bit rubbish. ..not sleeping at all and feeling stressed.


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> If you stay in pj's etc people are less likely to expect cups of tea. Thats my plan.
> Im feeling a bit rubbish. ..not sleeping at all and feeling stressed.

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon Em. x


Who else is watching old skool weekend on CITV? I'm having the best time watching them all with my kids :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

rem_82 said:


> perpetual - can u ask mw to turn guests away and say your sleeping?? I'm sure they would.
> 
> 
> Lindy - i absolutely understand the MIL thing. I would not want her anywhere near me before, during or after birth. As for help, if i want help I will ask. People should not assume. I never saw any of my nieces or nephews for the first couple of weeks, as i stayed away and let all the other people harass them. Then when I went to visit, I was more welcome.
> The thing that scares me the most is that my MIL is most likely to get in her car and drive the 300 miles up here regardless of what we say. I cant stand her and niether can my OH, and its his mother lol!!! Its such a sore subject and he wont talk about it properly!!!
> 
> We wont announce that i am in labour to any family or friends, except my friend who will watch alfie. But we did that last time, and then rang everyone when he was 6 hours old. Its better for us that way!!
> 
> Realised my legs look really fat!!! :cry:

I'm going to see how labor and delivery go, and then will definitely limit visitors if I have to. I'll make DH tell people to hold off on visits til a certain time if I'm wiped out. If only I could keep the nurses, phlebotomists, and hospital janitors away too. Too much staff on at that hospital, lol. My floor doesn't need to be swept if I'm sleeping. I need a do not disturb sign :haha:
My niece never tells any of us she is in labor, just that the baby came yesterday/last night/this morning then requests no pictures etc. My BIL gets so upset, but I can see her point to some extent. 
I cannot imagine having a family member so intrusive as you MIL seems. I only have my family and friends, and his brother and brother-in-law and their "kids" left. we've lost so many people since DS was born.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my mums talking about coming over to help after im home from hosp and mil will prob be here too lukily i havent much fam here and no friends to bug us lol


----------



## embo216

I don't know that many people who will want to come over straight away so luckily it'll just be our mums on both sides, I'm hoping I bounce back from the birth with this on as quickly as I did Jack.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im quite unsociable anyway so most people know to phone me first  Il be annoyed if people other than family just turn up! x

I wont be embarrassed to ask people to make me a cuppa or play with the kids haha.

I feel so hungry today like my stomach is burning but I keep eating! x


----------



## babydreams85

The only people I want around after he is born are my mom and DH. I don't want a lot of questions and people passing my baby around at the beginning. They can like it or not lol...it's my child so I have the right to make decisions for his well-being.


----------



## Nixilix

baby dreams - hows your headache?


----------



## rem_82

Im glad to hear i'm not the only person who feels like this, although if i stayed in my pyjamas all day, my MIL would tell OH that i am lazy and need to snap out of it!!! She is a witch. 

midnight - i been like that all day too. i was awake at 5am cos i felt sick i was so hungry!!! Ever since it feels like i havent eaten!!! dont know what thats all about.

had a productive day today, washing and tidying. just ordered some brochures to think about a mini break in sept, as all refurbishment in all houses should be done by then, and i feel we will all be entitled to a break!!!


----------



## staybeautiful

Hope everyone had a brill Christmas and New Year :flower: 

I'm sorry you've had such a rough time of it this week Future! It makes me feel bad for feeling sorry for myself for spending a day in bed with the flu on NYE lol. I really hope you get your induction date :) If it's 36 weeks that's only a couple of weeks away! 

Also congrats to BSM! Can't believe that's us all almost done!!


----------



## Newt4

My MIL is coming for a month to help..... We'll see how long that last. Ive told OH that I want no one to visit me at the hospital except my Daughter and him.


----------



## babydreams85

Nixilix said:


> baby dreams - hows your headache?

I still have it and I'm still pretty weak and dizzy...seeing flashing lights and black spots. I checked my BP last night and this morning (my mom let me borrow her little handheld machine) and it's completely normal...but my pulse is way up (has been between 114 and 121 everytime I took it). So I really don't know what's going on. Could be anemia maybe? I think my iron could definitely be low. I have an OB appt Thurs so I plan to tell them about what's going on. Baby wiggled all last night and kept me up a lot (strange for him as he usually sleeps at night), but he has been quieter today. I am just watching his movements and if he doesn't pick up I may call L&D. :wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

Perpetual- if they woke me up to ask me about contraception I think i would Lille them. I don't have a temper but that would get me!! 

I do understand people want to come and be involved because a new baby is exciting. If I wanted anything though I would go to my mum first. Dh gets his 2 weeks paternity leave and mum said she would have a few days with me then. The last thing I want is people staying, my mum I could handle because she would know if I was tired and ratty and understand but with mil/fil I feel like I have to entertain them and seriously don't want that after LO arrives!! 

My dh decided to tell my family on Xmas day we are thinking of having a home birth. So my mum now says my cousin is concerned I'm considering it and today at the shops I heard my auntie going on to my mum over it. It is so annoying when people pass comment like that! My mw worked in the local hospital which is 10 mins from my house and said they are so short staffed it is virtually impossible to give the best care to Ladies labouring. At home I will have 1 mw then another to help deliver the baby. My friend had a baby New Year's Day, her first and was discharged less than 3 hours later at 10 pm! I'm not ruling out going to hospital but want to stay at home as long as possible and if I'm comfortable and happy will deliver at home but if I'm not happy or mw has a concern I will go straight to the hospital. Families are stressful sometimes!!!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry for rant!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> baby dreams - hows your headache?
> 
> I still have it and I'm still pretty weak and dizzy...seeing flashing lights and black spots. I checked my BP last night and this morning (my mom let me borrow her little handheld machine) and it's completely normal...but my pulse is way up (has been between 114 and 121 everytime I took it). So I really don't know what's going on. Could be anemia maybe? I think my iron could definitely be low. I have an OB appt Thurs so I plan to tell them about what's going on. Baby wiggled all last night and kept me up a lot (strange for him as he usually sleeps at night), but he has been quieter today. I am just watching his movements and if he doesn't pick up I may call L&D. :wacko:Click to expand...

id go sooner if i were you hun just the dizzyness etc doesnt sound good


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper if in doubt go and get checked. Peace of mind is everything. X


----------



## smileyfaces

I got a letter today from the hospital saying that my 28 week bloods show low iron and that they have faxed a report to my GP and I need to get iron supplements from them.

Took like 5 weeks for them to send me the letter :wacko: No wonder Ive been feeling so tired and lacking in motivation. Also been having headaches and heart palpitations too and fast pulse but dunno if these are connected? :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

That is rubbish smiley.


----------



## tntrying22

We probably won't have too many visitors - all DH family is far away and not likely to come. My mom and her dh will come and she'll stay which I am looking forward to the help. Couple of close friends will come but that's it and perfectly fine with me.

Whisper I would go get checked out!


----------



## tntrying22

smileyfaces said:


> I got a letter today from the hospital saying that my 28 week bloods show low iron and that they have faxed a report to my GP and I need to get iron supplements from them.
> 
> Took like 5 weeks for them to send me the letter :wacko: No wonder Ive been feeling so tired and lacking in motivation. Also been having headaches and heart palpitations too and fast pulse but dunno if these are connected? :shrug:

Good lord. I would give them a piece of my mind. They should have waited no more than 3 days!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its not me lol i was just quoting


----------



## munchkinlove

well here we are 33 +1!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!! a part of me cant wait for her to be here but another part of me is anxious about the whole mommy thing, delivery c-section or vaginal, and breastfeeding will she be a good eater???? we are pretty much all set all i need to do is put a few things in my bag pack a bag for the hubby and put her carseat in the car, other than that we are all set. so im more than prepared....just a bit nervous but excited at the same time. Had an appointment on thursday and she is still breech with her feet down, i have another recheck in 2 weeks and the week after they will do a sono to confirm her position, if she is still breech they will schedule me for a c-section around 39 weeks!!!!!!!! if thats the case she will be here in 6 weeks!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to meet her and see her daddy with her!!!!!:cloud9:
here is my 33 week bump
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/3078BA7C-4503-4DE4-8CC6-BBC94B3143D4-1039-00000039F5D8AF5D.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

Cute bump muchinlove. My belly button is still hanging in as an innie! Wonder if I will last the next few weeks. Just weighed myself- 32lb up now. Thinking the 5lb since Christmas Eve isn't all baby weight though!! Hope i lose Christmas weight gain. How much weight do you tend to lose with baby/placenta when give birth? Just trying to see how big a mountain I will have to climb. Xx


----------



## munchkinlove

thanks!!!!!! lucky you! my belly button has been out since 22-23 weeks......well the weight of the baby and they say another 7-10 pounds i think for fluid and placenta total............ive gained about 29 pounds so far so im hoping for a 7 pound baby so maybe 17 pounds after birth should be gone.....but i guess we will see!!!!!!!


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> its not me lol i was just quoting

Ah sorry I just glanced back up and got confused off Lindy's post haha - *Babydreams* LOL you should go get checked out if you keep having that:flower:

I am still a flat version of an innie! I've gained 17lbs so far and dr thinks Ill top out between 6-10 more as I've got 6 more wks to go. I think baby is obviously a big chunk of the weight (6-8lbs), 2-3 lbs for fluid, 2-3lbs for placenta, and then I think the rest is fat stores, extra blood volume etc. 

Im already having such a hard time getting comfortable and moving around I can't imagine another 10lbs argh!


----------



## smileyfaces

munchkinlove said:


> thanks!!!!!! lucky you! my belly button has been out since 22-23 weeks......well the weight of the baby and they say another 7-10 pounds i think for fluid and placenta total............ive gained about 29 pounds so far so im hoping for a 7 pound baby so maybe 17 pounds after birth should be gone.....but i guess we will see!!!!!!!

I lost 18 pounds (ish) giving birth and LO was 7lb 12oz :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

munchkinlove said:


> thanks!!!!!! lucky you! my belly button has been out since 22-23 weeks......well the weight of the baby and they say another 7-10 pounds i think for fluid and placenta total............ive gained about 29 pounds so far so im hoping for a 7 pound baby so maybe 17 pounds after birth should be gone.....but i guess we will see!!!!!!!

You look fantastic- bump looks lovely.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I saw my ob today. He did a pelvic because of my symptoms. Sure enough she is head down, low, I am slightly dialated and contracting. He said there is no way to tell I could go Into labor tonight or a couple weeks from now. It is just a waiting game now. I also will now have weekly apts because of that and because my blood pressure was elevated today.


----------



## Lindylou

I hope I lose a chunk when have LO- will feel like a supermodel losing that in one go :) (not thinking about jelly belly!)


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bump muchinlove.

And defo get those symptoms checked babydreams.

As for visitors I hate this part! Both times we had soooo many which is nice but I remembered being nearly in tears coz I just wanted to people to bugger off! This time I will be much more honest!
I'm fact with my second I come home from hospital and someone was already Here but I felt ok to have a shower- just got undressed and my mum and step dad came and so I never my shower. I'd not had one since the day before after I'd given birth and I just felt so discusting. 
Plus it all really unsettled my first daughter who was only 20 months old and was so confused with people coming and going- she kept saying 'bye' to her baby sister as she thought she was leaving too!

Lindy, I think your fab having your baby at home and from my two experiences you will get the care you deserve- 1-1.
My step mum had all four of her children at home and had no problems.
I would have mine at home if my DH supported me but he doesn't even want me to have a water birth! But I am.

Glad your ok future
Xx


----------



## Jembug

Blue eyes take it easy- exciting stuff!

Any news kitty love and bsm? Hope your babies are thriving and your both over the shock of these early arrivals x


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo blue eyes exciting!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks jembug. It's nice hearing that. Hugs. Xxxx


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies, baby luckily started going crazy this afternoon...think he was just tired from being up half the night! My headache is letting up a little I think...but still having the dizziness, weird vision, and fast pulse. I really think it's anemia, especially after hearing what's going on with you Smiley. If things get worse I will definitely go in, but otherwise I'm trying to wait until Monday so I can just go to my regular OB. I hate going to L&D unless I really don't have a choice. :( 

Blue eyes, hope your little girl holds tight for another couple of weeks!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hope hour discomfort eases soon baby dreams. Have you called your ob/midwife.
I know I was having some of those symptoms and told my ob today and he is now monitoring
me for pre e.


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks! That was my first thought too but I have a BP machine I borrowed from my mom and it is completely normal. A little higher than usual for me but not high. I think it was 128/78 this morning. So I'm thinking it's something else but I will definitely let my OB know what's going on, just in case.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've been having really painful wind pain today. :( It feels like I need to poo desperately, but all I do is sit there in pain, and then fart! Haha! At first, I thought I might have been having twinges, but it's definitely wind. :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Oh I hate that! I get the worst sharp gas pains sometimes and cramping. If I didn't know what it was I would definitely think I was in labor! It's awful!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you ladies are okay.

I've had a headache for 3 days now -.- I don't know if it's eased and came back and I just haven't noticed but it hurts :( I'm exhausted, so that may not help, and my morning sickness is horrendous lately :dohh:. Ready for my baby now!

xoxox


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hope you feel better soon bec.


----------



## rem_82

good luck blue eyes, hope bubs hangs in a bit longer.

smiley sounds like aneamia to me. Its exactly how i felt for 1st 6 months til my iron levels finally rose. definitely get it checked.

as for home birth, i think id quite like that too, but as jembug said, my oh is completely unsupportive for anything that isnt normal. i reckon when he finds out i want to deliver squatting he will freak out lol!!!

been feeling so ill today. belly hurts and so do my breasts, and i cant ever satisfy my hunger at all!!! its making me feel sick!! going to bed early and hopefully will feel better tomorrow!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I keep getting the wind pain too so gassy I could fly a kite!


----------



## embo216

When I mentioned to OH I'd like a homebirth he was very serious in saying 'If anything happened to our baby I'd never forgive you' :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( Em xxxx 

My OH has a fear of hospitals, he even missed Rubys birth! x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( Em xxxx
> 
> My OH has a fear of hospitals, he even missed Rubys birth! x

Wow, that must of been hard. He must really fear them :(

My OH isn't too bad with hospitals, I don't suppose really anyone loves hospitals. 
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( Em xxxx
> 
> My OH has a fear of hospitals, he even missed Rubys birth! x

Oh Blimey! Paul is a actual nightmare at the hospital- as soon as we're alone in the room he's touching everything and on the gas and air- does my nut in :growlmad:


----------



## Lindylou

embo216 said:


> When I mentioned to OH I'd like a homebirth he was very serious in saying 'If anything happened to our baby I'd never forgive you' :nope:

That is my biggest worry and dh's. we went for a talk about home birth and the mw explained what they bring and how they handle complications. For us basically the first hint there is an issue we are going straight to the hospital. 

Rem- I have sore boobs and belly today.


----------



## Lindylou

I work in hospitals but when it's me there it does stress me a bit. My bp was so high when I went in to get eggs collected during IVF.


----------



## tntrying22

Babydreams, if it is anemia are you trying to up your iron through diet or just supplements? My dr said I was a little borderline but told me diet is much better than supplements for the body to absorb (plus the supplements do a number on you as far as constipation goes I hear) so to up my red meat, spinach, iron, eggs etc. :thumbup: Hope you feel better.

Blueyes! Glad to hear she's head down - hope she stays put for a couple more weeks though, but that's very exciting :)

I don't think I would attempt a home birth. Maybe I would feel different if it wasn't my first or will after this one. I am definitely putting the nurses on faint watch for DH - he's not going to be good with it I fear LOL.:dohh:

Ugh the gas! Seems like the gas pains are so much worse preggers - must be because they are all cramped in there with baby taking up so much room LOL

And yes, hoping Kitty and BSM are well enough to post pictures soon :) I can't wait to see everyone's little ones - especially mine :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its not that he does not like them...he HATES them and has flash backs of his accident (motorbike accident which he had problems in theater and was not fully unconscious) etc. he did come to the hospital when I had her but he went all weird and had to go and get fresh air and in that time I needed to push lol. I didnt mind really as I didnt want him to see that anyway  He will be happier at home and I wont have to worry about him wandering around the hosp haha.

Hopefully I will get my HB. x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yes, I wrote a letter of complaint to the hospital when they sent a survey to see how my experience was. No need to try to push a tubal ligation on a 36 yr old just because she's had 5 kids. If I'd wanted one I'd have scheduled it! It has been 6 years since it happened and it still gets me mad. I plan on assuring the staff there that "we're all set" with that the second I arrive. I even had my OB put it in my notes.

DD (22) thinks I should have a home birth. I think that woud be so awesome, but am too terrified, and my mother flipped at the mention of it. I'm 42, too old for that, too many risks, esp after DS (6) complications. So it's to the hospital I go...unless she's super quick lmao


----------



## Jembug

Love your avatar ^


----------



## tntrying22

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Its not that he does not like them...he HATES them and has flash backs of his accident (motorbike accident which he had problems in theater and was not fully unconscious) etc. he did come to the hospital when I had her but he went all weird and had to go and get fresh air and in that time I needed to push lol. I didnt mind really as I didnt want him to see that anyway  He will be happier at home and I wont have to worry about him wandering around the hosp haha.
> 
> Hopefully I will get my HB. x

Yikes. I can't imagine. That's probably my worst fear about a csection is that I won't be fully numb. 

I really think mine will faint. He got nervous at the sight of the ultrasound wand HAHAHA.

What's everyone doing now that we're all this far in the game to entertain yourself? I feel like Im constantly at the house doing nothing productive but eating!

Wow! Were almost at the 1000th page! :)


----------



## gflady

Hope you ladies who are feeling rotten feel better soon.

Gas pains- yes! I've started getting them too. They are sooo sore. DH thinks i'm going into labour when I get them. Lol.

Is anyone else having trouble sleeping and a massive appetite? For the last 3 nights I've been awake in the early hours and can't get back to sleep. Finding it so difficult to get comfortable, have got acid reflux, and and I keep on feeling starving when I do wake up! It's so weird. I'm super hungry in the day but I just don't know what to eat anymore. Not loving having to have snacks at 2am in the morning. I'm going to balloon even more and it's a pain having to brush my teeth again. Sorry for the moan, anyone else getting this? Any tips? I'm even making sure I eat something just before I go to bed but I'm still waking up in the middle of the night starving!

On the plus side, mat leave has now begun!!! I made it :)


----------



## fides

munchkinlove said:


> well here we are 33 +1!!!!!!!!

:happydance: woohoo - congrats, and cute bump!

and as for the talk of hospitals, my BP goes sky-high when i enter one, which is why i decided to go the home birth route - would be way, wayyyy too nervous at a hospital, which would end up meaning a bunch of extra interventions. so long as the baby's healthy, i'm hoping to deliver at home again without the stress of a hospital.

afm, had my baby shower luncheon today - overwhelmed by peoples' generosity even for a 2nd live birth, and the restaurant (my favorite local Indian one - mmmm!) even gave me a baby bath set as a gift. :cloud9: 

hope you ladies have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## fides

page 1000? wow - what a busy thread!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy 1000ty page!!


----------



## fides

okay - finally got pictures off my camera - Christmas Eve bump (34 weeks, i think). :)
 



Attached Files:







122412.1632b.34 wk.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rem_82

gf - i am always hungry, and yes i dont feel like eating anymore either. the novelty os stuffing my face with junk wore of ages ago, and ive stopped buying it. i think its cos baby has gone down again, there is more room for your stomach. 

i also feel like i never leave the house. its no wonder my legs are soooo huge!!!

Had a great sleep last night, ds left me alone, and i feel so much better, except for the pains in my legs and pelvis!!! c'est la vie.

on the good note i have an airer full of pinks!!!:cloud9: so exciting!!!!


----------



## rem_82

love the bump fides!!!


----------



## Jembug

Lovely bump fides and what a lovely baby shower.
Gfady, got no advice for teeth??? But yippee for mat leave!
I'm doing a keeping in touch day- NVQ Tomoz, be nice to be surrounded by adults rather than my children, change of scenery!

I've had bad period cramps last night that wad coming in waves, was even dreaming about them. Not sure what to make of them but not worried.
Got midwife in the morning, will be interesting to see if I have sugar in my
Urine again?

As for washing, I started all the towels and blankets last night.
DH is going in the loft to see if I can use any previous bits- really hope we can coz it was all lovely. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## embo216

1 month exactly till my due date!!! Eeek!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eeek!!! 

Yey 1000 pages.

All ok here rubbish sleeping patterns and always hungry but heartburn puts me off.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive woken with painfull sausage fingers :haha: often get sore fingers but never normaly as sweollen as this morn


----------



## embo216

ooh Whisper I'd get that checked out, not saying you have but its a sign of pre pre-eclampsia :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> ooh Whisper I'd get that checked out, not saying you have but its a sign of pre pre-eclampsia :hugs:

gonna see how it is over the day, i had 2+s on proteine in my urine at last apt along with sugar and blood but they never mentiond it so not sure


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my mum, bens mum and ben are making me go to get it checked at the hosp but i dont wanna lol


----------



## embo216

Just think of it as a trip out and I think their right in saying you should get it checked out especially if you've had +2 protein x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Just think of it as a trip out and I think their right in saying you should get it checked out especially if you've had +2 protein x

shes not been moving as much the past few days neither :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I agree just give them call and get checked xx


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Just think of it as a trip out and I think their right in saying you should get it checked out especially if you've had +2 protein x
> 
> shes not been moving as much the past few days neither :shrug:Click to expand...

Even with the not so active I'd advise to get checked out x


----------



## Jembug

Go and get checked and let is know xxx

So go in the loft and got baby bits down... Can't find any newborn stuff and what I can find is horrid!!! DH is saying I can't buy any new clothes :(
What am I ment to dress her in? Feel all sad now- got no spare money coz it's Demi's birthday and I can't imagine Shaun wanting to chip in! 

What a shit day afterall x


----------



## embo216

you can get some amazing deals on ebay for good quality 2nd hand clothes- Ive only bought 2nd hand. Like next sleepsuits hardly worn for 99p! I would just be honest and say 'look she has no clothes and your going to have to chip in' She's just as much his baby as yours! :hugs: I know what its like though as I have no income so have to ask OH for anything I want, I do have access to his paypal and have all his card details so I can get stuff if I need too but he's always questioning it :grr:

Big hugs babe- fight your case! :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ugh men dont understand. I am panicking a bit now too as bits we need but just dont have the spare ££ this month due to xmas and him getting paid early! Its horrible! 

I agree with Emily though, I have loads from ebay. I also have loads from asda and tesco which are fab prices for newborn stuff! Dont worry about outfits, our newborn stuff is just sleepsuits xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just back now, ctg, hb etc all find but again protein in urine, so they have taken bloods just got to wait for them to call us with results IF they show anything at all im to go in to night and they will start inducement/ section:wacko:, if they come back clear then ive to take bp 3 times a day and see doc more often for any signs of change headaches. sickness dizzyness anything at all im to go back and again they will induce as now being moniterd for pre e


----------



## BeccaxBump

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just back now, ctg, hb etc all find but again protein in urine, so they have taken bloods just got to wait for them to call us with results IF they show anything at all im to go in to night and they will start inducement/ section:wacko:, if they come back clear then ive to take bp 3 times a day and see doc more often for any signs of change headaches. sickness dizzyness anything at all im to go back and again they will induce as now being moniterd for pre e

Sounds like a lot to do, huh? How you feeling about it all? 
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw hun. :( :hugs: It's all for the baby's safety. <3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

BeccaxBump said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Just back now, ctg, hb etc all find but again protein in urine, so they have taken bloods just got to wait for them to call us with results IF they show anything at all im to go in to night and they will start inducement/ section:wacko:, if they come back clear then ive to take bp 3 times a day and see doc more often for any signs of change headaches. sickness dizzyness anything at all im to go back and again they will induce as now being moniterd for pre e
> 
> Sounds like a lot to do, huh? How you feeling about it all?
> xoxoxClick to expand...

a bit shocked lol especialy as my bp is normal:shrug: but she said if the bloods come back with protein etc then il be deliverd today so running around trying to sort my bag out incase:haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw bless you. Will you keep us updated?
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Take care xx


----------



## embo216

Oh Blimey Whisper just shows how serious they take it! When will you hear about your bloods? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

BeccaxBump said:


> Aw bless you. Will you keep us updated?
> xoxox

yeh i will do i hope its nothing as aint ready:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Oh Blimey Whisper just shows how serious they take it! When will you hear about your bloods? x

some time this evening they have tested for pre e and help syndrom


----------



## smileyfaces

Whisper, big hugs :hugs: Hopefully bloods will come back okay!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my bags ready now so if i have to go i go, got cam on charge too :haha: i feel fine in myself just swollen a a tiny bit dizzy but docs worried so:shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

You defo did the right thing getting checked, what with the dizziness etc. Wow just think, your baby could be making an appearance very soon! Scary/exciting! Really hope everything is okay! Did they give an indication o how long it would take for them to get back to you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> You defo did the right thing getting checked, what with the dizziness etc. Wow just think, your baby could be making an appearance very soon! Scary/exciting! Really hope everything is okay! Did they give an indication o how long it would take for them to get back to you?

she just said she would call this evening regardless of results so just gota wait really:shrug:


----------



## BeccaxBump

What time around hun? Do you know? 
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have a headache now but think thats more cos im thinking about it:haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Oh whisper hoping things turn out well. I can't imagine sitting here waiting to find out if I'd meet my baby in the next 24hrs or so!:wacko:

Im a little cross with dh - he was supposed to be signing up for the national guard (kind of light duty military service) a couple of months ago which was going to be great because we can get him off my health insurance and put lo's birth on his plan which would be mostly paid for and well, due to one thing after another, the health insurance won't go into effect until 2/1 - ARGH I feel like that's cutting it so close!

Stuffed myself at breakfast this morning - hot cocoa, juice, biscuits with apple butter and honey, eggs with cheese, turkey sausage, hashbrown casserole and a pancake! I didn't eat it all - bites of each but man it was good!

Happy 34 wks blueyes!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hope everything turns out OK whisper!

Happy 34 wks to u too tn.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just a case of waiting for the hosp to call with results, i want to go sleep but cant really incase they call


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck whisper, hope it comes back clear and you get the ok!

I've been feeling very dizzy this afternoon, so I ate something sweet but it's not helped? Maybe my blood pressure is low- but my girls are stressing me out so maybe it's high?

TNT that food sounds lovely!

Just went to sainsburys and picked up 6 sleepsuits and 4 short sleved vest for £11,in the wash now. I got up to 1 month=9lb.... the newborn was up to 7lb ... But my last girl was 7lb 11oz.. I wasn't sure what size to get? 
Do you think the larger size will be too big?


----------



## Newt4

Yesterday I was having that cervix pain feeling. Just like when induced (ceradil ?). Must be softening up. I'll have to mention it to my doc tomorrow as Im way to early.


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper, hope everything is ok! Dizziness is one of the symptoms I have, with blurry vision/spots and now my eyes are all glassy and bloodshot. No swelling except a little in my ankles. My BP is normal too...it's odd. Will keep checking for updates and I hope you feel better!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Whisper, hope everything is ok! Dizziness is one of the symptoms I have, with blurry vision/spots and now my eyes are all glassy and bloodshot. No swelling except a little in my ankles. My BP is normal too...it's odd. Will keep checking for updates and I hope you feel better!!

when do you next see doc? id defo mentio it


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> Goodluck whisper, hope it comes back clear and you get the ok!
> 
> I've been feeling very dizzy this afternoon, so I ate something sweet but it's not helped? Maybe my blood pressure is low- but my girls are stressing me out so maybe it's high?
> 
> TNT that food sounds lovely!
> 
> Just went to sainsburys and picked up 6 sleepsuits and 4 short sleved vest for £11,in the wash now. I got up to 1 month=9lb.... the newborn was up to 7lb ... But my last girl was 7lb 11oz.. I wasn't sure what size to get?
> Do you think the larger size will be too big?

I would think the bigger size would be perfect, I only have a few up to one month and most 0-3 which will be huge but :shrug: :lol:


----------



## rem_82

wow what an eventful day some of us have been having!! whisper hope everything is all clear for you!!!

jem thats sucks, i got some really good bundles from ebay too. its worth a look!!

i washed all the pram stuff today, much to OH annoyance. He thinks its to early, but i think he just doesnt want to face facts its not long at all!!!
You know I'm supposed to be moving like at xmas and it didnt happen, well OH said by next week it will be ready, that was last week, now he has reeled of 6 weeks worth of decorating still to do. And to top it of he isnt making any effort to even try and get it done. Really dont know what his game is. I now have to face facts that i will be bringing my daughter home to a building site!!! Not very impressed, but at least i can just accept it and try to make it more comfy and clean and homely before she gets here!! Think I overdid it today though!!!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Hope your ok whisper xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hope all ok whisper xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Bloods are fine so get to stay home, have to see my doc more often, moniter my bp 3 times a day at home and if any headaches or blured vission etc straight bk to hosp


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Whisper, hope everything is ok! Dizziness is one of the symptoms I have, with blurry vision/spots and now my eyes are all glassy and bloodshot. No swelling except a little in my ankles. My BP is normal too...it's odd. Will keep checking for updates and I hope you feel better!!
> 
> when do you next see doc? id defo mentio itClick to expand...

Thurs...but if it doesn't improve I'm thinking maybe I should go in tomorrow to be checked? :shrug:

Any news yet on your bloodwork?


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> Bloods are fine so get to stay home, have to see my doc more often, moniter my bp 3 times a day at home and if any headaches or blured vission etc straight bk to hosp

Oh yay that is great news! Lena gets to bake a little longer!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Whisper, hope everything is ok! Dizziness is one of the symptoms I have, with blurry vision/spots and now my eyes are all glassy and bloodshot. No swelling except a little in my ankles. My BP is normal too...it's odd. Will keep checking for updates and I hope you feel better!!
> 
> when do you next see doc? id defo mentio itClick to expand...
> 
> Thurs...but if it doesn't improve I'm thinking maybe I should go in tomorrow to be checked? :shrug:
> 
> Any news yet on your bloodwork?Click to expand...

 I would hun the doc tested for both pre e what I have warning signs of and HELLP syndrom that doesnt nedsesary need high bp and with your dizzyness etc its best safe then sorry


----------



## Jembug

That's great news whisper! So pleased for you!
Baby dreams defo get checked out Tomoz!!

Rem, actually dislike my husband today! Sometimes I wonder if it would be easier to do it all by myself!
Hope a miracle happens and the house gets sorted soon xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news whisper!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh Whisper! That's good news <3
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Great news Whisper!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Glad to hear all is well whisper!


----------



## rem_82

yay whisper thats great.

jem - i dislike my OH often.


----------



## Lindylou

Great news whisper. 

Jem- they haven't got a clue sometimes and come out with horrible comments. I nearly killed dh in mamas and papas today. They have no bloody clue.


----------



## tntrying22

Good news whisper!

Newt and Babydreams, hope your dr has good news for you all!


----------



## Jembug

Think I just lost a bit of my plug???? Doesn't excite me though? My first it tooks over three weeks to go into labour and my second I went into labour that night... Doubt tonight will be the night.
I'm off to bed have midwife in the morning
:) and NVQ x


----------



## sara3337

Jembug: R U in labor now?take care hun


----------



## tntrying22

Jembug said:


> Think I just lost a bit of my plug???? Doesn't excite me though? My first it tooks over three weeks to go into labour and my second I went into labour that night... Doubt tonight will be the night.
> I'm off to bed have midwife in the morning
> :) and NVQ x

That's exciting :) Hopefully it means you don't have too long to go now!


----------



## Jembug

No not In labour... Just wide awake! Hungry and debating the ironing? 5am!!!


----------



## rem_82

good morning ladies! i been awake for 20 mins, and feel like everytime i move or sneeze, i am straining my belly!!! its not comfy! i also discovered last night, that the position she is in means i cant kneel down beside ds's bed to kiss him, as it kills my pelvis!!! This is all new to me and if its going to be like this for last 3 months, i think i might cry!!!!

craving peanut butter on toast, but oh broke the toaster and to grill it just isnt the same!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

The last two nights I have been awake in tears with a pain in my foot, really bad, feels like something has snapped inside my foot and then I manage to get some sleep and wake up and the pain is more or less gone! So annoying! But I am walking with a limp, not good when I have a gigantic bump to carry! :haha:

How is everyone feeling? 

Jembug...hope things get started for you soon! I would have no idea what my plug looks like, I only lost mine in labour last time I think (I never noticed it any other time!)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm walking with a limp recently, due to the horrible cramps I got in my calf on Friday night. :( I had about 5 or 6 in a row - they made me feel sick! I hope labour pains aren't like that! Though, I bet they're worse!


----------



## Lindylou

Things are getting ready jembug. Hopefully not too long. 

DTD last night and getting pains in lower back and across bump. I think it's a coincidence though and just got trapped wind !!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hope all are ok? not long up here had some very strange baby related dreams:haha: bp still fine but have a slight headache so just keeping an eye on it


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, I've still got a headache - but I think it's because I didn't sleep well, and I feel so sick. I have loads to do today too, I'm such a moaner.

Hope you're all okay ladies.
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

BeccaxBump said:


> Ugh, I've still got a headache - but I think it's because I didn't sleep well, and I feel so sick. I have loads to do today too, I'm such a moaner.
> 
> Hope you're all okay ladies.
> xoxox

im gonna try a nap soon see if it shifts it once baby clothes go in the dryer


----------



## BeccaxBump

I would hun. Keep an eye on it though, incase it gets worse. 
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Hope you guys who are feeling rotten feel better soon.

Today's is my first day of mat leave and I slept for 13 hours last night! It was amazing, and so needed. Gosh, I'm going to miss such a luxury.

Our pram is getting delivered today :) We've still got tons to do and buy. We've got damp in what will be the baby's room so that needs sorting, then repainting then a new carpet. It's so frustrating! I just want to have the nursery ready by now. Nevermind.

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just did bp again and VERY close to being told to go in grrr hopefully its just me getting stressed causing it


----------



## Nixilix

Take it again in half hour after a little rest :)


----------



## gflady

I agree with Nix, whisper. Try not to worry. Whatever happens everything will ultimately be fine :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, Whisper, stressing over it won't help sweetheart. Try and stay calm.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your all ok, everyone's bodies seems to be getting ready, mines doing naff all LOL. I am just tired. Bet I am last to have my baby, she seems pretty comfy! x


----------



## gflady

Midnight, mine's defo not getting ready and baby seems very comfy. Haven't even had a single BH contraction! I'm thinking my baby may end up being a march baby :/ I'm just really tired and occasionally by boobs are sooo sore. x


----------



## mrsswaffer

There are lots of mini clothes in my tumble dryer! <3


----------



## smileyfaces

I will be last, can guarantee it! Defo going to be a march baby! I went to 42 weeks with DS and even then when I went into hospital for induction I had an unfavourable cervix :haha: pffft, can see the same thing happening again :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ aw no bless you. I think 2 weeks late takes me to the 28th so hoping I should have bub in feb. I didnt go late before but never been really early. Couple of days either side but I just dont "feel" Like I am having a baby next month! x


----------



## gflady

I don't feel like I'm having a baby next month either. 

Finally starting to sort the house out today. There's tons to do! Found out today that we've got someone coming to sort out the damp in our house inc. the baby's room on Jan 17th so hopefully the nursery will finally be ready by end of Jan. Woo woo! It's been really getting to me so fingers crossed...

Haven't started washing anything yet. Think I may next week :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if this bloody bp and headaches etc dont go i could be soon! lol had a nap feel even worse but always do sleeping during the day, have an appointment to arrange the c section on tues next week will prob be end of jan/begining of feb


----------



## Wiggler

I keep putting stuff off thinking I have ages and ages left, the I realise it's next month and the panic sets in :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I keep putting stuff off thinking I have ages and ages left, the I realise it's next month and the panic sets in :rofl:

thats like ben! then the scare yesterday kinda kicked him in the butt lol


----------



## gflady

I still think I have ages :)

Am realising how expensive this baby is!!! Am trying to go for cheaper options but the equipment is pricey!


----------



## smileyfaces

Has everyone packed a hospital bag? I've not even got half the stuff to go in it yet never mind pack it :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> I still think I have ages :)
> 
> Am realising how expensive this baby is!!! Am trying to go for cheaper options but the equipment is pricey!

we were given most of our stuff second hand have you maybe looked on a car boot or ebay to see if you can find what you want but cheeper?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Has everyone packed a hospital bag? I've not even got half the stuff to go in it yet never mind pack it :haha:

mine was rush packed yesterday by hubby lol


----------



## gflady

Thanks Whisper. I've tried looking on ebay for some stuff but not had much luck. Am holding off buying clothes until had my baby showers as I'm hoping people will give us some...

Defo haven't started on my hospital bag. Haven't even thought about what to pack let alone what I may need to buy for it! Maybe I should start thinking about it at least.


----------



## embo216

I haven't started my bags! I have it in my head that if I pack my bag he will think he can come and I'm not ready :lol: I will pack it at 37 weeks I think, which is actually only 9 days away :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

I still need to do my bag, I was going to do it yesterday but the kids decided to play "lets to to make mummy's head explode" :wacko: 

Shipping them off to my mothers for 2 nights :happydance: I can FINALLY have more than 3-4 hours sleep and get up after 4am :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler...two nights child free you lucky devil!


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo, when you say you are 9 days off of 37 weeks it makes it sound so close....you should really get packing :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I've had it arranged for about a year now :haha: Going to spend the day tomorrow on the sofa reading my new book, and catch up on sleep. I can't wait! :happydance: 

Going to miss the kids like mad though, got to make sure I make the most of it instead of staring at the clock waiting for them to come home :rofl:


----------



## tntrying22

Good morning!

Got a text early this am that my good friend's water broke so she's at the hospital :happydance: She was only 37 wks and having a completely normal pregnancy, so some of you procrastinators better get in gear Lol:haha:

My bags packed, but Im still wearing some of the stuff to go in it haha. I have very few things that fit now so I keep them on 24/7.

Has anyone started thinking about next baby or if there will be one? I told DH I don't want to do this again for at least another 2 years! This is our first and I want him to be out of his program and in a full time job before we have another...:thumbup:


----------



## gflady

Hi tnt!

Have thought about next baby but not sure how close in age I'd like them to be. I think we'll have a conversation about the second child when our first is 1. It's difficult because we want 3 and want to have them all by the time I'm 36 (which gives me 5 and a half years to get on with it), but I also want more time in my job before I have to go on mat leave again. We'll see what feels right at the time, I guess.

Started sorting out the house this afternoon. There's loads to do!!! Probs just as well I'm on mat leave this early! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we have thought about next baby but not sure when i really need to get my hip etc sorted first as we are lucky to get any nookie at all and you cant have a baby without it:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

No more kids here. Ever! :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I would like there to be a #3 but I am not sure how I feel about another GD pregnancy and probably being on medication from really early.

I dont care about the diet side and having to do that - I just dont know if it would be fair on the baby :shrug:

I guess we will see how we feel, I would be more than happy with two I think. If I get a good birth this time I think I might just feel 'done' - I sort of need a better birth to get over the first time :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think with me IF we couldnt have another id be ok with it as we struggled so hard for this one i feel like shes my lil miracle baby and if its just ment to be her and us then so be it


----------



## Nixilix

I'm done here too I think! I don't carry well and I don't think I could cope with more than two haha!!


----------



## Newt4

I'm done,the factory is shutting down lol. Two is perfect for us. We won't have to buy a new car or move into a bigger house. Plus I really enjoyed being pregnant with my first, this one not so much.


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope no more for me...2 is plenty. Although I said that about having just one :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: I said for about a year after Dylan was born that one was enough, then I decided I wanted 2, then within 5 minutes of Bethany being born I was asking him if we could have another :rofl:


----------



## yellow11

I'm planning to stick with one. Not had a great pregnancy and I think I'd enjoy one just as much as two.


----------



## embo216

I wouldn't 100% rule out a 4th :lol: Didn't think I'd be saying that! OH is desperate for more but I'm very wary. Who knows!


----------



## MileyMamma

Just 2 for me! Got my two girlies which I have always wanted so going to quit whilst I'm ahead!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Did a small wash of baby clothes today all pink lol tryna decide on whats best to bring her home in maybe babygrow with hat n snowsuit thingy?


----------



## Jembug

Rather eat my own foot than entertain the possibility of a fourth child!!


----------



## tntrying22

Jembug said:


> Rather eat my own foot than entertain the possibility of a fourth child!!

:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Gawwwd just had a right ding-dong at the GP's!! Quick story...had bloods done at 28 weeks as per routine. Received a letter a few days ago (nearly 5 weeks later) telling me I need to contact the GP for iron supplement and more information on my blood results etc etc and that the hospital had faxed a copy of the blood report to the GP.

Went to the GP this morning and they knew nothing about it and so asked me to come back at 5.30 this evening so they would have sorted it by then.

Went back at half 5 and was given a lrescription. Happy days. Asked the receptionist if she could tell me exactly what my iron levels were as per the report and she said she couldnt find any info from the hosp. Two other member os office staff came over and said they hadnt received anything.

So I asked how I have been given a prescription by the doctor if he hasnt even seen a report? I was asking this so I knew I was going to be taking the correct dosage. The staff said that the hospital "always say they send stuff through but never do" :dohh: So I said ohhh okay they must have been lying in the letter they sent me then.

One of the older receptionists then instructs the girl at the front desk to take my presrciption off of me!!! Saying that if I dont want to take it then I dont need it etc. i said I just want to know what my iron levels are and want to know that the doctor has given me the correct dosage etc. Again I asked how the doctor could know how much to advise me to take if there was no report?

Then, they found my report under a pile of RUBBISH in the corner :growlmad: And they were like "see, told you we had it" :saywhat: She then took it to the doctor and came back and said "you have low iron, thats why you have been presrcibed your iron supplement" welll duhhhhh. I advised her that I was well aware of this and just wanted the level!! She then gave it to me in a matter of fact way like "why didnt you just ask that then?" 

My word I was fuming...got me so worked up! Sorry for the essay :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jembug said:


> Rather eat my own foot than entertain the possibility of a fourth child!!

:rofl:


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> Rather eat my own foot than entertain the possibility of a fourth child!!

:haha:


----------



## Seity

So done with just the one. Too bad we had an oops. Only good thing about it is my OH was finally convinced to get the snip, so no more babies ever :happydance:... well, after this one. :cry:
I pray every night that this one is better than my first.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My god smiley I hope you put in a complaint how bloody rude of them!


----------



## fides

Nixilix said:


> I'm done here too I think! I don't carry well and I don't think I could cope with more than two haha!!

same here - this one will probably be our last, especially if i end up with PPD again and no milk supply. :nope: 2 is fine with me, and they are close in age, so i can go through the baby phase (which i really hate) two years in a row and be done with it. :thumbup:


----------



## rem_82

smiley thats unreal!!! receptionists think they know it all!!

I could easily not have anymore as i will have one of each, but OH wants at least 1 more, and maybe in a couple of years i might consider it. Hopefully i would have forgotten how awful this pregnancy has felt!!!

BTW i lost my plug about half an hour ago!!! quite sure it was that as different to other stuff i get!!! I managed to also convince OH to dtd this afternoon to try and get the ball rolling, so who knows, maybe tonights the night!!! Dont think im that lucky!!!

My hosp bag is ready and waiting. i just gotta dig the moses basket out and make sure its in good nick!!!

hey whisper hope u ok. dont take any risks!!!


----------



## fides

oh, wow, rem! keep us posted!


----------



## Wiggler

Lots of babies going to be born very soon!!! Very exciting!

I have been losing plug for 7-8 weeks now, I can totally see me going overdue :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Yea I lost a bit last week but not anything since then :lol: Bugger it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No more for me, no space!


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper- take it easy. Hope you feeling ok. 

Smiley- go onto nhs choices and put a rant comment in about your GP. It is the only thing the health authority takes notice of and follow it up with a letter to the practice and send a copy to your local PALS who are with the PCT. 

I am hopping to have another pretty quickly after number one. Only because of my age and how difficult it was for me to get pregnant. Ask me that in 4 weeks or so though :)

My house is a tip!!!! Dh says it is t but it is to me. He is "helping" more because I don't have the energy to do it but just need it sorting properly.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Stupid headaches returned but bp still ok so gonna attempt early might here if she ever moves herself off my bladder lil madame


----------



## Lindylou

Just watching IVF programme in hospital I went. Brings it all back. So hope the ladies there get their BFPs soon.


----------



## Jembug

What channel is that on Lindy?


----------



## Lindylou

It's just finished. Was on bbc4. I'm blubbing away now! It's so emotional.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just watched it too feel so lucky to of not needed that route


----------



## Lindylou

It is so tough and the way women do it so many times is amazing. X


----------



## embo216

I have it recorded, looking forward to watching it soon :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its incredible what people go through.

How are you all tonight? xx


----------



## isobel84

I've only just seen this thread! 
I'm due 21st feb with my second. 
I've got a boy 26 months and due a little girl we will call her Sabell x


----------



## PerpetualMama

tntrying22 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Got a text early this am that my good friend's water broke so she's at the hospital :happydance: She was only 37 wks and having a completely normal pregnancy, so some of you procrastinators better get in gear Lol:haha:
> 
> My bags packed, but Im still wearing some of the stuff to go in it haha. I have very few things that fit now so I keep them on 24/7.
> 
> Has anyone started thinking about next baby or if there will be one? I told DH I don't want to do this again for at least another 2 years! This is our first and I want him to be out of his program and in a full time job before we have another...:thumbup:

No more babies here! 6 over the course of 22 years is plenty! DH had his vasectomy on Dec 11 and I can finally say I am satisfied with this one being my last. At 42, I am completely exhausted, and this pregnancy has kicked my butt...not the same as when I was 36!


----------



## Newt4

Hi Isobel welcome and congrats. Im due on the 28th (although likely induced earlier) and have a daughter who's 27 months. We are having another little girl.


----------



## PerpetualMama

welcome Isobel!


----------



## isobel84

Thanks! 
I will prob have a march baby as I was induced 12 days over with my son but this pregnancy is totally diferent and so much harder maybe baby is nice n comes a week early instead x


----------



## PerpetualMama

isobel84 said:


> Thanks!
> I will prob have a march baby as I was induced 12 days over with my son but this pregnancy is totally diferent and so much harder maybe baby is nice n comes a week early instead x

I was overdue will all my other 5, and 4 had to be induced (2 after my water broke and nothing happened). Hoping she is cooperative and at least comes relatively on time (early would be good)


----------



## mrsswaffer

PM, you must have a very comfy uterus! :)


----------



## tntrying22

You know, I really admire you team yellow's - I'd be going bananas right now not knowing. :wacko:

Healthy little boy for my friend today - 6.2 lbs and his name is Elliot Ryan :)

Welcome Isobel!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its so hard for me to keep up! Cant wait until everyone starts having babies. I know I dont check in often , but i hope you all remember me :)

I hope all you Feb ladies are doing well!


----------



## fides

isobel84 said:


> I've only just seen this thread!
> I'm due 21st feb with my second.
> I've got a boy 26 months and due a little girl we will call her Sabell x

welcome! added you to the first page :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I recorded that programme last night amd will be watching it today! Is it the baby clinic one?

Welcome Isobel!


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome Isobel. 

The program follows people going through ivf/ICSI.


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindylou said:


> Welcome Isobel.
> 
> The program follows people going through ivf/ICSI.

Yeah thats the one :thumbsup: Looking forward to watching it!


----------



## Jembug

Welcome Isobel!

I remember you mummy2peas, hope your well?

My two little madams decided to wake up at 3am! They stayed in there bunk beds thankfully but all they did was giggle! I've no idea why they woke up?
I'm thinking that maybe my nearly 2 year old needs to have her sleep during the day cut out? They didn't go to sleep until 5am!

Still need to buy Demi her birthday presents, I'm all focused on this baby and not thought about her birthday the day after my due! Mainly because I've no idea what to buy her?

Today is also my last full day with my three year old, nursery Tomoz and the baby will here the next school holiday!

Hope you all have a fab day x


----------



## embo216

eeek your girlies sound like my 2! Im putting mine in together once the babies a bit older and dreading it, my little boy is the best sleeper ever but my girl gets up like 5 times a night looking for me and she's nearly 5!! 

I woke up this morning to a very sore red puffy face so got to get that checked out, I have my growth scan at 5 so will see how big this little man is!


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been on to update you all on Daniel's progress. 

We are still in hospital, but we are hopefully getting out today. Wee man was quite ill when he was born- he was in neonatal for the first day and a half and then got up to me on Friday morning. The midwife noticed on sat that he was jaundiced on sat so he has had blood tests every 12 hours and photo therapy since sat at 4. Thankfully his billireubin levels fell back to the normal levels during the night and the lights got taken away at 4 this morning. 

We have one more blood test at midday to make sure that the levels haven't risen again, hopefully then after that - he gets his hearing test and his first bath and then we will be in our way home.

I really can't wait to be able to give him cuddles, in neonatal we were restricted to very short cuddles and then with the phototherapy lights he was only allowed out for feeds and then he had to be out straight back in. I don't want to spoil him with cuddles but it will be do nice to be able to cuddle him properly.

I will upload a photo when I get home because I can't do it from my phone! I'm going to put one on Facebook this morning!


----------



## smileyfaces

BSM glad to hear the Daniel is doing better! Fingers crossed you get to take him home soon!


----------



## gflady

Thanks for the update Best. Hope you get to take him today and give him lots of cuddles. xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Glad your little guy is doing better bsm bet you just cant wait to get him home and al to your self xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Still got a stinking headache, sausage fingers and swollen feet but bp is fine had such a bad night just couldnt get comfy at all she wouldnt remove her feet from under my ribs lol and then the heartburn strarted,.then needing to pee blah


----------



## embo216

I saw Daniel just now on FB and he's so gorgeous!! Fingers crossed you get to take him home today :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck at the scan xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha: my sis bless her is panicing over me keeps msging me asking how my head is , how do i know the moniters working properly why am i not in the hosp:haha:


----------



## rem_82

morning everyone.
welcome isobel.
Good to hear u should be out today best, fingers crossed!!! 
DS woke up every hour last night, and cos of the amount of times i had to get out of bed, my hips are now killing me. He is almost 3 why is he still getting up through the night. i really dont get it!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ah man gota go back into hosp and get checked again for headache and feeling pants cant be botherd lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rem_82 said:


> morning everyone.
> welcome isobel.
> Good to hear u should be out today best, fingers crossed!!!
> DS woke up every hour last night, and cos of the amount of times i had to get out of bed, my hips are now killing me. He is almost 3 why is he still getting up through the night. i really dont get it!!!

Do you think he senses that everything is about to change with the new baby?

My little girl (she is just 2) has started doing some odd thing, getting very upset and only wanting me in the middle of the night etc. She also keeps saying things are for the baby and then saying 'No, for Ivy!'. :wacko:

She is seriously distraught at the idea of giving up her buggy, she has a buggyboard that she loves and is always asking for her 'wheels' but when I say that when the new baby is born the baby will need the buggy she sort of growls and says 'no, Ivy's pushchair AND Ivy's wheels'.

I am just ignoring it tbh!!!!


----------



## rem_82

amelie, i do wonder if he senses it. he points at the new pram and carseat and says buba. he also has a comfort blanket, which is a cut up cellular and the other day, he found the full sized cellular and tried to take it for himself. he wasnt happy when we said it was for the buba!!! I'm not sure how u cope with the buggy incident!!! luckily alfie been in a stroller for last year and a half so the pram is new, and he doesnt see it as his. even so, think we all will have some problem or other with pre schooler/toddlers when the babies come. everyones told me just to involve him with baby as much as possible, so that is what i'll try. But as for sleeping, im hoping that her waking up in the night will help him to sleep heavier. Probably wishful thinking!!!

whisper hope all turns out ok!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rem_82 said:


> amelie, i do wonder if he senses it. he points at the new pram and carseat and says buba. he also has a comfort blanket, which is a cut up cellular and the other day, he found the full sized cellular and tried to take it for himself. he wasnt happy when we said it was for the buba!!! I'm not sure how u cope with the buggy incident!!! luckily alfie been in a stroller for last year and a half so the pram is new, and he doesnt see it as his. even so, think we all will have some problem or other with pre schooler/toddlers when the babies come. everyones told me just to involve him with baby as much as possible, so that is what i'll try. But as for sleeping, im hoping that her waking up in the night will help him to sleep heavier. Probably wishful thinking!!!
> 
> whisper hope all turns out ok!!!

I am hoping when it is back in pram mode she won't associate it as hers so much :wacko:

2 year olds are quite scary when they are angry........


----------



## smileyfaces

What is a normal heart rate for pregnant women? Ive been sat here for the last 20 mins or so with my heart feeling like its going to jump out of my chest! Took my heart rate and its approx 120bpm. Ive been resting all day and done nothing strenuous, I just noticed it all of a sudden.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

all fine proteine is no longer present, bloods clear and bp low so just to keep monitering bp at home and regular checks at doc


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news whisper!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anyone had the "omg my life is going to change so much" moment?


----------



## staybeautiful

Smiley - My heart rate at this exact moment in time is 114bpm. On Sunday night I was at the hospital and it was 108, but my BP was in a normal range, so I'd try and not worry about it too much but if it concerns you give your midwife a ring. I've had a horrible cold for the past week now and on Monday/Tuesday last week my heart rate was almost 130, but no cause for concern when I called my GP about it - they said that in the third trimester your heart rate should increase by up to 20bpm anyway compared to normal because of all the extra blood flow. 

BSM - That's great news about Daniel :happydance: I'm glad you're getting home to enjoy some proper cuddles with your wee boy!

I built up the crib that we got from OH's mum and dad last night, just waiting on the mattress getting delivered into Mothercare. I spent half the night last night saying "Holy shit we're having a baby, a baby is meant to go in that!" :|


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks for the reassurance SB! It has calmed right down now, it only lasted 40 mins or so in total! It was weird!


----------



## gflady

I've had a racing HB sometimes too. Like SB said, it's completely normal though for your heart rate to increase throughout pregnancy - in the first trimester as well as the third.

I'm feeling the tiredness today. Had a rubbish night's sleep last night and haven't done much today but I'm still exhausted.

Mentally I think I feel ready for the baby to arrive. But then that may be because I still think it's ages away! Once d day gets closer I may start freaking out. I'm not packing my hospital bag yet because I think there's ages to do it. Maybe at 36 weeks I will.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hi Isobel!


----------



## isobel84

I just want to get to 37 weeks so I can wish this baby to come out without feeling guilty!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news bsm. Cannot wait to see Daniel.


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Anyone had the "omg my life is going to change so much" moment?

oh, yes!! i had it over the weekend b/c we had nothing ready/prepared for new arrival. i can't imagine how i'm going to handle two non-walkers in the house. :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I just have visions of looking at this little crying baby and thinking what on earth do I do!!! My friend said she sat staring at her first thinking "I don't know if I like you" she didn't get the big rush of love but is an amazing mum.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I know I will be fine when baby is born but I know how life changing it is lol its not the baby that scares me, its the toddler that she will turn into LOL.


----------



## rem_82

I am nervous, but not about the baby coming, but about stupid things like, what if we havent got formula and need it cos she wont latch on? Or what if we run out of gas or petrol? Why do i worry about stupid things. Im worried she gonna come at that point when we have run out of money, fuel, food etc!!! that is my fear!!

I havent stopped all afternoon and im exhausted now, my pelvis is throbbing now i've sat down. My OH wouldnt help me do anything as he feeling a bit rough (manflu) so i had to do everything!!! Knackered!!!

Amelie, your right they are very scary at 2 when angry!!!


----------



## future hopes

hay everyone so i have my hospital appointment tommorow at 2pm and im sooooooo hoping i get my plan, i really want them to say i can have a section or b induced at 36 weeks. i really feel like ive been messed around so much and i just want it booked in tommorow and to know for sure wat is happening. ive had the steroids to mature her lungs and she is a very very good size baby so im hoping and preying they just get me booked in at 36 weeks for wat ever. im just so done now and i feel like i cant go on much longer. ive already been admited into hospital twice over the last 4 weeks and the last time i was very ill:nope:

so please ladies keep me in ure preyers and keep ure fingers crossed, im just done with being messed around now:cry:

hoping all u lovely ladies r well i been thinking of u all and im sending u all much love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck future.

We went to antenatal classes tonight - some people really have no clue on anything! 

I was the only 2nd time mum so didn't want to answer the questions and sound like goodie two shoes! But didn't want people to think "well why doesn't she know!!"

I had pethidine with phoebe but they mentioned meptid. Might try that this time. Apparently it's the same but doesn't affect baby as much.

Don't really want epidural but also know what to expect this time! And you don't get a medal for a drug free birth haha!!


----------



## Nixilix

And yes.... I'm not scared of a newborn.... It's defo the toddler they become haha!!!!!! 2 year olds are blooming scary!


----------



## future hopes

lol agreed, id have a hundred new borns but id say from the age of 2 or 3 its just not so fun no more lol, its even worse wen there nearly 10 and giving u lip lol, babies r deffo easier:thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you get what you are hoping for Future!

Nix...agreed, im not scared of a newborn, im scared of what they become! My little boy is only 17 months and he can be a right horror!!


----------



## isobel84

My 2year old is very good n I can't complain atall but its always just even me n him so I worry how he will feel when little sister is coming, I don't want him to feel left out as I'm on my own n can't split myself in two and the baby will need me so much... 
He's good playing on his own but It breaks my heart thinking he might feel left out :(


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck future. 

Getting lots of lower back pain and tummy feels heavy. Feels like mild AF. Think o need an early night.


----------



## tntrying22

isobel84 said:


> My 2year old is very good n I can't complain atall but its always just even me n him so I worry how he will feel when little sister is coming, I don't want him to feel left out as I'm on my own n can't split myself in two and the baby will need me so much...
> He's good playing on his own but It breaks my heart thinking he might feel left out :(

Aw:hugs: Maybe plan to try some activities to get him involved and to do just the two of you while baby naps...


----------



## future hopes

tntrying22 said:


> isobel84 said:
> 
> 
> My 2year old is very good n I can't complain atall but its always just even me n him so I worry how he will feel when little sister is coming, I don't want him to feel left out as I'm on my own n can't split myself in two and the baby will need me so much...
> He's good playing on his own but It breaks my heart thinking he might feel left out :(
> 
> Aw:hugs: Maybe plan to try some activities to get him involved and to do just the two of you while baby naps...Click to expand...

im sure ure little dude will just adore his little sister just try and get him involved as much as poss like get him to help bath her and stuff like that he will love that, im a bit concerned about my little dude he turns 2 on 2nd feb and hes still not talking very good he gets so much attention from me and his dad im really worried how he will feel wen baby is here, but i let him touch and play with my bump he kisses and cuddles it so im really hoping he will adore his baby sister:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Isobel I posted a thread about feeling guilty when a new baby comes along- don't know how to put a link up. I put it in 2 trimester... Its a poem about 'loving two'
It will make you feel real sad and cry but the ended is just perfect and defo sums up having two babies, ect.

Glad your ok whisper 
Goodluck future.
Embo hope your scan went well.

Oh an my nearly two was lovely but the tantrums have developed in the last couple of weeks and are hideous! While my three year old has her moments... She mostly says and does the most beautiful things.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 6yr old probably moans the most and sulks something chronic! 

Good luck future xx Am thinking of you for sure.

After moaning my body was not getting ready I have now ironically lost more plug and had awful bavk ache!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think my bump has dropped today. I had the midwife today, and she said Baby wasn't engaged, but throughout the day I've been getting an ache in my pubic bone and, when I got in from work and had a look at my bump, I felt like it has dropped. I'll take my weekly pictures tomorrow to compare with last week's. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad mw went well xx


----------



## embo216

OMG my baby has NOT stopped moving all day! I have to upset it's getting pretty uncomfortable now :( Can't think how I'm going to sleep if he carries on :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It does get uncomfortable hun now they are so big! X


----------



## embo216

I love it but blimey he hasn't stopped all day and it's really starting to get sore


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww it does hurt I think. Was he moving loads at the scan? X


----------



## isobel84

Thanks guys :) I think I'm just over protective of him I never really leave him with anyone we r like a team him n me :) 

My SPD is so bad it's killing me aswell 
Do u guys things MW will give sweep earlier then the "policy" of 41 weeks? 
Cuz I struggle on a day to day basic plus the only help I will be able to get is my dad coming (my family all live in another contry) when I'm 40+5 but can only stay 4 days so if I'm very over due (like with my son) he will leave before I give birth.


----------



## future hopes

agreed it sure is uncomortable now. i had a wierd thing happen to me tonight i was walking across the lounge and i suddenly got this awfull sharp sudden pain in my groan on the left hand side, it comp took my breath away and i cried out in pain it only laste a few seconds but it happened twice, im terrified to walk now incase it does it again, it was horrible:wacko:

i been getting really painfull braxton hicks to they suck cuz u think this is it then it just fizzles out after a few hours been getting these since 27 weeks but they have got so bad since i hit 30 weeks they even showed up on the moniter wen i was in hospital they were 10 mins apart and lasted a few hours on the moniter it looked like mountings but that all fizzled out to:shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oo future that sounds really painful!! My bh get bad if walking around. Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, future, do you think we're both engaging at the same time? Pubic or groin pain are signs, I think. I hope you don't continue to get sharp pains until EDD though. That would suck!

Right now my babe is moving around, I'm getting loads of pressure in my bladder.


----------



## future hopes

i had it with my first but much later at 38 weeks and i went into labour at 39+3. im wondering if its mayb a sign baby mayb thinking of coming early, they have said all along that ive got a good chance of having baby early because of my meds but ive never believed i wud have her early as my others were full termers.

OH says my bump has droped, i guess ill find out if shes engaged tommorow be good if she is because that makes it easier for them to induce me, as long as they agree to it. hope they do, so nervous about my appointment tommorow:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dont be nervous hun were all sending positive love and thoughts x


----------



## embo216

Best of luck hunny!


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww <3 u guys ure all so lovely:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

My midwife would not give me a sweep unless I was 41 weeks! But I'm sure it worth asking? Maybe cry. Ha ha

I've lost no more plug and no more signs, I'm jealous of all the signs!
Im 37 weeks on sat so will be happy for to come then! Think I will be saying the opposite whilst in labour though. Eeeek, actually looking forward to labour but still so scared of it all..... Just makes no difference it's my third. Oh Gish and the school runs- got to be up, dressed, lunch ready and happy kids by 8:30- hardly achievable now!


----------



## isobel84

Good luck for tomorrow!! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> My midwife would not give me a sweep unless I was 41 weeks! But I'm sure it worth asking? Maybe cry. Ha ha
> 
> I've lost no more plug and no more signs, I'm jealous of all the signs!
> Im 37 weeks on sat so will be happy for to come then! Think I will be saying the opposite whilst in labour though. Eeeek, actually looking forward to labour but still so scared of it all..... Just makes no difference it's my third. Oh Gish and the school runs- got to be up, dressed, lunch ready and happy kids by 8:30- hardly achievable now!

No way I will be able to organise myself!!


----------



## Jembug

Sorry future, must of missed your last post. Goodluck xx


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Future, hope things go as planned and you get your 36 week induction! 

I definitely think my baby is engaged...my pubic bone feels like it is ripping in half, I have horrible cramps and lower back pain, shooting cervix pain and pressure, and when he moves I get lightening bolts in the front of my pelvis. I cramped so bad all night last night, could barely sleep. Plus my contractions are back. I would be very surprised if this baby makes it to 40 weeks.


----------



## Lindylou

After pains last night I took Tylenol and slept so well. Bump"feels" different and pains gone. Should be seeing mw this morning but she has rearranged for Thursday as bringing birthing pool then. Pain with work having to move my list around but thought sod it I'm having A lie in!!!


----------



## gflady

Good luck today Future!

Gosh, it's all happening with some of you ladies :)

I had a terrible night last night. Felt sick, and everything ached. Bump was going solid and aching big time too. I'm guessing braxton hicks have started? Feel rough this morning. Last night was the first night that I thought now I know what people mean when they want to be done with being pregnant.


----------



## rem_82

good luck today future.

im really lucky with nursery run, as nursery is 5 min walk round the corner and he goes in the afternoon!!! I may not be so lucky next time though.

Woke up in agony with spd this morning and through night. it usually goes away once i've been awake a bit, but its still so sore. I am looking forward to labour as i know that afterwards the spd will fizzle out!!! YAY!!! Actually i'm just looking forward to being myself again.


----------



## Lindylou

Know how you feel gflady. Dreading work. I just want to slob on sofa.


----------



## gflady

Hope work flies by Lindylou and get you some good rest xxx

Rem, hope your spd improves as the day goes on too. xxx


----------



## Lindylou

So glad I am going in a bit later!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I hardly got any sleep last night due to this cold. :( I hate breathing through my mouth, so couldn't find any comfortable position. I'm glad my hips gave me the night off though.

I've had to phone in sick at work today, because of this cold. I went in yesterday (after going off sick on Monday), but really shouldn't have, looking back! I just need to rest up and not worry about letting work down.

To me, today, my bump feels like it's come back up again. I'll do my photos later and we can compare! Sleep now. Zzzzzz....


----------



## embo216

Best of luck future! Hope all us ladies who can't get comfy or sleep feel better soon :( 

I'm 36 weeks today- so only a week away from term- eeek! I really thought this baby would be coming around 38 weeks like his brother but I have a sneaky feeling he won't now :lol:


----------



## Jembug

Hope you ladies feel better through out the day.
I thought my bump had dropped but it defo has this morning, I was actually shocked!
I've just eaten 6 short bread fingers for breakfast, opps.


----------



## embo216

ooh dropping is always a good sign :) Yum on the biscuits, I joined you but with bourbons mmm


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you all start feeling better.

I had a dreadful sleep last night, Im in loads of pain with my left foot, its keeping me awake for hours and then last night DS cried continually for hours because he wanted to get up (it was 2am!!!) so didnt have much sleep at all hence a very tired me today!

Our heating has been broken for four days now, still waiting for someone to come out and fix it  freezing.


----------



## smileyfaces

Can't believe some of you are nearing full term now! Still seems like ages off for me!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u all for ure best wishes guys. Im so freekin nervous its unbelievable. I got to b up the hospital at 1pm where ill b monitered with the baby moniter thing then i c my consultant at around 2pm just so nervous. Preying they book me in today for induction or c section at 36 37 weeks i dont care which they do as long as they do it. Hopfully b on here later with some good news. Thanks again for all ure support u guys r just the best:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck future!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck Future :)

Hope everyones ok today, I am really hungry! x


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 I hope your appointment goes well lovely. Good luck!


----------



## babydreams85

I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight. 

Ughhh
<-------Miserable! :cry:

Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:


----------



## embo216

babydreams85 said:


> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:

:hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?Click to expand...

Maybe a little better....it comes and goes and so does the blurry vision/headache. I went into my OB and got the rude nurse who basically took my BP (normal) and tested my urine (normal) and said, "you're fine" and sent me home. :growlmad: I am actually seeing a PA tomorrow morning for my regular appt so I will bring it up again and see what she says.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a little better....it comes and goes and so does the blurry vision/headache. I went into my OB and got the rude nurse who basically took my BP (normal) and tested my urine (normal) and said, "you're fine" and sent me home. :growlmad: I am actually seeing a PA tomorrow morning for my regular appt so I will bring it up again and see what she says.Click to expand...

they should be looking into why you are getting like that silly people


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a little better....it comes and goes and so does the blurry vision/headache. I went into my OB and got the rude nurse who basically took my BP (normal) and tested my urine (normal) and said, "you're fine" and sent me home. :growlmad: I am actually seeing a PA tomorrow morning for my regular appt so I will bring it up again and see what she says.Click to expand...
> 
> they should be looking into why you are getting like that silly peopleClick to expand...

I know it's ridiculous. If you go in for something to be checked quickly like that though they will give you a nurse and if she's one of the horrible ones that's how it goes. :dohh: My mom is a nurse and it makes her so mad...she tells me to march in there and demand blood panels LOL. I just don't have that kind of personality...I am too quiet and shy I suppose. :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a little better....it comes and goes and so does the blurry vision/headache. I went into my OB and got the rude nurse who basically took my BP (normal) and tested my urine (normal) and said, "you're fine" and sent me home. :growlmad: I am actually seeing a PA tomorrow morning for my regular appt so I will bring it up again and see what she says.Click to expand...
> 
> they should be looking into why you are getting like that silly peopleClick to expand...
> 
> I know it's ridiculous. If you go in for something to be checked quickly like that though they will give you a nurse and if she's one of the horrible ones that's how it goes. :dohh: My mom is a nurse and it makes her so mad...she tells me to march in there and demand blood panels LOL. I just don't have that kind of personality...I am too quiet and shy I suppose. :wacko:Click to expand...

do you have any pain under the rib on right side? my bp was fine yet they still took me seriously and still are


----------



## tntrying22

Morning ladies! Hope everyone's hanging in there that's not feeling well. I can't wait for him to be here - ready to meet him and get my body back also!

Jem I can't wait to drop - feel like I have baby up to my chin.
Future hope your appt goes well today!

Had our breast feeding class last night - some good tips in there about holds and latching - I think I will be returning some of the binkies (pacifiers) I bought as they recommended some with straight nipples for breast fed babies.

Also, they were talking about how big babies stomach at birth and they said it was only the size of a marble and can only hold about a teaspoon of liquid. That was surprising to me!


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a little better....it comes and goes and so does the blurry vision/headache. I went into my OB and got the rude nurse who basically took my BP (normal) and tested my urine (normal) and said, "you're fine" and sent me home. :growlmad: I am actually seeing a PA tomorrow morning for my regular appt so I will bring it up again and see what she says.Click to expand...
> 
> they should be looking into why you are getting like that silly peopleClick to expand...
> 
> I know it's ridiculous. If you go in for something to be checked quickly like that though they will give you a nurse and if she's one of the horrible ones that's how it goes. :dohh: My mom is a nurse and it makes her so mad...she tells me to march in there and demand blood panels LOL. I just don't have that kind of personality...I am too quiet and shy I suppose. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> do you have any pain under the rib on right side? my bp was fine yet they still took me seriously and still areClick to expand...

Yes terrible pain but I also have bad gallbladder issues (they are removing it as soon as I deliver baby) so I think that may be the reason for it. Upper right quadrant pain is classic gallbladder. Have they checked you for that too?


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Morning ladies! Hope everyone's hanging in there that's not feeling well. I can't wait for him to be here - ready to meet him and get my body back also!
> 
> Jem I can't wait to drop - feel like I have baby up to my chin.
> Future hope your appt goes well today!
> 
> Had our breast feeding class last night - some good tips in there about holds and latching - I think I will be returning some of the binkies (pacifiers) I bought as they recommended some with straight nipples for breast fed babies.
> 
> Also, they were talking about how big babies stomach at birth and they said it was only the size of a marble and can only hold about a teaspoon of liquid. That was surprising to me!

Wow a marble? That's crazy! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I am having the worst period-like cramping and sharp pains in and above my pubic bone at the front this morning. Usually my pains are worse at night and are gone in the morning...I have now had them for about 16 hours straight.
> 
> Ughhh
> <-------Miserable! :cry:
> 
> Will look for your update Future, thoughts & prayers are with you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:hows your dizzyness now hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a little better....it comes and goes and so does the blurry vision/headache. I went into my OB and got the rude nurse who basically took my BP (normal) and tested my urine (normal) and said, "you're fine" and sent me home. :growlmad: I am actually seeing a PA tomorrow morning for my regular appt so I will bring it up again and see what she says.Click to expand...
> 
> they should be looking into why you are getting like that silly peopleClick to expand...
> 
> I know it's ridiculous. If you go in for something to be checked quickly like that though they will give you a nurse and if she's one of the horrible ones that's how it goes. :dohh: My mom is a nurse and it makes her so mad...she tells me to march in there and demand blood panels LOL. I just don't have that kind of personality...I am too quiet and shy I suppose. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> do you have any pain under the rib on right side? my bp was fine yet they still took me seriously and still areClick to expand...
> 
> Yes terrible pain but I also have bad gallbladder issues (they are removing it as soon as I deliver baby) so I think that may be the reason for it. Upper right quadrant pain is classic gallbladder. Have they checked you for that too?Click to expand...

yeh they checked all as could of been hellp syndrom i would demand they check you over fully


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Hope everyone's hanging in there that's not feeling well. I can't wait for him to be here - ready to meet him and get my body back also!
> 
> Jem I can't wait to drop - feel like I have baby up to my chin.
> Future hope your appt goes well today!
> 
> Had our breast feeding class last night - some good tips in there about holds and latching - I think I will be returning some of the binkies (pacifiers) I bought as they recommended some with straight nipples for breast fed babies.
> 
> Also, they were talking about how big babies stomach at birth and they said it was only the size of a marble and can only hold about a teaspoon of liquid. That was surprising to me!
> 
> Wow a marble? That's crazy! :wacko:Click to expand...

I know right? It's small since you don't have your milk in and your body only makes so much colostrum. I know so many moms must worry about how much they are eating in the first day or two so this makes me feel better to know they just have tiny tummies! They said by the time your actual milk comes in it's up to about a ping pong ball though :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow a marble. I didnt know that! X


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone, i had my appointment today and im happy to say im booked in to b induced at 37+1 on 30th jan. im so excited to know ill be meeting my baby very soon and also that my body wont have to go through much more stress:happydance:

i have to go to hospital twice a week untill i have her to be monitered and have a final growth scan at 36 weeks.:thumbup:

my consultant hugged me and she said i had her so scared last week she said i was very ill, i cudent believe it wen she got the diary out and said how does the 30th jan sound to u, my jaw hit the floor in shock lol:haha:

they said i cud go in the night b4 the induction but i said id rather go in on the day, so have to phone the maternity ward at 8:30am on the day and they will giv me a time to go inj. im really really excited but also a bit scared about the labour bit:wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay future great news!


----------



## future hopes

thank u smiley, i been washing and ironing all the baby clothes ready to pack her bag, my bag is packed just got to do babys and write me birth plan, pluss OH needs to make up the mozes basket and get some more bits down from loft. gosh it all seems so real now:wacko:


----------



## Newt4

Great news future!


----------



## future hopes

so heres a piccy of my 34 weeks bump i feel whopping:wacko:


----------



## staybeautiful

Great news future!!!!


----------



## Jembug

So pleased for you future!! That would be me going in on Sunday! Eeek


----------



## future hopes

thank u everyone im still in shock lol:dohh:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am so happy you have been given your induction Future :flower:


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny its just such a relief




thank u so much hunny im just so relieved but im nervous to about the labour bit:wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

future hopes said:


> thank u hunny its just such a relief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u so much hunny im just so relieved but im nervous to about the labour bit:wacko:

Were you induced with your old children?


----------



## future hopes

sorry that reply came out a bit funny my kitten jumped on the keyboard lol:haha:


----------



## embo216

So happy for you Future! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

AmeliePoulain said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> thank u hunny its just such a relief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u so much hunny im just so relieved but im nervous to about the labour bit:wacko:
> 
> Were you induced with your old children?Click to expand...

with my first and 3rd i wasnt induced i had my first at 39+4 my second i was induced because he was 2 weeks over due and massive 9lbs
with my 3rd i wen to 40 weeks and went into labour on my own. ive never been induced early b4 all my others were full termers, so this 3 weeks early thing is all new to me. wonder how big she will be:baby:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Future! Glad to hear it!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Because you have had a natural birth before the induction should be much easier than a first timer induced early.

My Mum had #1 naturally and was induced with #2 and #3. My brother (#2) arrived in 1.5 hours start to finish and my sister (#3) in 45 minutes total!

I guess size wise she is likely to be 5lb something :shrug:

I would definitely pack some tiny baby clothes x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news future.


----------



## future hopes

i dont have any tiny clothes i have a few baby grows that are tiny baby upto 7lb 5oz and i have one thats for a 6lb 5oz baby i think ill pack the 7lb 5oz ones and the 6lb 5oz one and if she is tiny ill put her in the smallest one and get OH to go to mother care and get the really tiny stuff. all the baby grows i brought were first size which goes up to 9lb 6oz i guess she wont b fitting in them for a while:shrug:

i wudent know wat to do with a 5lb 6lb baby as all my others were really good sizes ill prob be scared to hold her lol:wacko:

at my scan at 30 weeks ahe was 3lb 2oz and at my last scan at 33+1 last week she was 4lb 6oz not really sure how much weight they put on per week at this stage. i know they can put on up to a pound a week the last 3 weeks but have no clue about this stage:dohh:


----------



## Seity

Yay for induction date. Gabriel was 5lb13oz at term, so I wouldn't know what to do with a big baby. I think small babies rock! :haha:


----------



## future hopes

awwwww that is tiny my first was 7lbs 5oz my second was 9lbs and my 3rd was 7lbs 11oz so all healthy sizes, ive always wanted a tiny baby becaus ethen they stay baby for longer i still dont think she will b that tiny even 3 weeks early, at the moment she follows the middle line so shes just average. however my tummy is only measuring 31 weeks and im 34+1 dont really know wat that means. im so dim:dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

You might make 6lb mark - my friend who delivered monday was 37 wks, small framed and had a 2 vessel cord so they were watching him to be small and he was 6.2lb...I couldn't get over how small his little fingers and fingernails were but he felt "sturdy" if that makes sense :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My sister was 3 weeks early and she was 5lb 14oz :thumbup:

My little girl dropped down to 5lb 14oz from her birthweight of 6lb 7oz and she wasnt all that scary! I think even 8lb newborn babies seem diddy really, they are so floppy and defenseless.


----------



## future hopes

i know hun i saw a baby in mother care the other day and it was so small and i asked how much she weighed and they were like 7lb 5oz i cudent get over how tiny she looked. the smallest baby ive ever seen was my best freinds baby she had him at 38 weeks and he was 6lb 6oz i cud not get over how tiny he was he had a really small head i held him and he felt so light compared to mine i just cudent get over it.

wen i had harry he was 9lb and he filled the whole hospital cot, i had a lady in the bed next to me and her baby was 6lbs and wen u put them together it was shocking the difference my harry just looked huge next to that baby. i was told wen i was in hospital that the biggest baby they have delivered so far was a whopping 15lbs wow can u imagine that. that is very big, he was delivered by c section, thank god cuz that poor womon cudent of pushed that out that wud of been a mjor OUTCH:wacko:


----------



## embo216

I would quite like to experience a little baby, I had Lily at 40 weeks at 9lb3 then Jack was 8lb 9 2 weeks early!


----------



## rem_82

ouch future, 15lbs??? that'll give me nightmares!!! Congrats on 37 weeks induction. Wish it was me, it would be on sat!!!! 

Cant believe im gonna be 37 weeks on fri...TERM baby!!! She can come whenever she likes after tomorrow. I started getting more of those contraction type pains today, but again there is no rhythm with them!!! She is so low, my belly sits on my lap now lol!!! 

Babydream how u feeling now??

Smiley, its good to know im not the only one who has screaming tantrums at silly o clock!!! We trying a new thing, where daddy gets up and deals with him, and ds doesnt like it one bit, so hopefully he will give up!!!


----------



## embo216

oooh term!! So excited for everyone :happydance: 

My mum is away all this weekend so this is the only time he's not allowed to come- any time after Tuesday will be fine :lol:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Term is like a million miles away for me :haha:

I am excited about 36 weeks, I get to start pumping colostrum then and freezing it, that will make it all seem a bit more real :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

i no it makes ure eyes water just thinking about it. i think its very very rare tho so i wudent worry. so whos gonna b watching one born every minute at 9 0 clock?:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Me! Defo watching OBEM! Athough, OH wont watch it with me after I made him watch every single episode when I was pregnant with DS :haha: He says hes watched enough of it to last him a lifetime!


----------



## future hopes

did u watch it last week i was in stitches laughing at that lady that was doin all that strange chanting stuff, i was like wat the hell is she doing lol. she was in so much pain to and refused all pain relief even gass and air. stuff that im having everything lol:haha:


----------



## embo216

MEEE! I absolutely love OBEM, I'll have a cup of tea ready and a big blanket- bliss!


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> Term is like a million miles away for me :haha:
> 
> I am excited about 36 weeks, I get to start pumping colostrum then and freezing it, that will make it all seem a bit more real :wacko:

I didn't know this was possible? Please tell me more!


----------



## smileyfaces

future hopes said:


> did u watch it last week i was in stitches laughing at that lady that was doin all that strange chanting stuff, i was like wat the hell is she doing lol. she was in so much pain to and refused all pain relief even gass and air. stuff that im having everything lol:haha:

Yeah she was really nice though! Her hubby was quite hot too :haha: He made me laugh when he didn't know how to buzz for a midwife and kept changing the lighting :rofl:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> MEEE! I absolutely love OBEM, I'll have a cup of tea ready and a big blanket- bliss!

awwwwww cup of tea that sounds nice, im watching dont tell the bride at the mo then at 9 its one born yay:happydance:


----------



## embo216

Her hair was amazing and she did SO well


----------



## future hopes

smileyfaces said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> did u watch it last week i was in stitches laughing at that lady that was doin all that strange chanting stuff, i was like wat the hell is she doing lol. she was in so much pain to and refused all pain relief even gass and air. stuff that im having everything lol:haha:
> 
> Yeah she was really nice though! Her hubby was quite hot too :haha: He made me laugh when he didn't know how to buzz for a midwife and kept changing the lighting :rofl:Click to expand...

oh that was so funny. that lighting wa so cool tho and pretty. i really wanna hav a go on those swingy things that looked fun lol:flower:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Her hair was amazing and she did SO well

i know her hair was lush id love my hair that long:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed I don't scare the poop out of myself watching this again this week :haha: x x x


----------



## fides

tntrying22 said:


> You might make 6lb mark - my friend who delivered monday was 37 wks, small framed and had a 2 vessel cord so they were watching him to be small and he was 6.2lb...I couldn't get over how small his little fingers and fingernails were but he felt "sturdy" if that makes sense :cloud9:

i have a friend who had an over 7 lb baby at 35 weeks :haha: her baby was the biggest one in NICU, and was only a few ounces lighter than my 42 weeker


afm, soooo much pain down low, and the pressure on the pelvic floor is getting intense/heavy and i now have to waddle - just how i felt last time around for all 5 weeks of term, so not getting my hopes up b/c i know it doesn't mean baby's coming any time soon even if it's dropped (i mean, i even have a friend who was 6 cm for 3 weeks before going into labor, so i don't go by that either) - just makes it hard to move and pick up my toddler-who-doesn't-toddle-yet, if that makes sense. Lower back pain is getting worse, and my hands are becoming more useless each day - may not be typing for much longer if this keeps up again...

anyway, hope everyone else is feeling well, and :hugs: to the ladies struggling.


----------



## future hopes

fides said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> You might make 6lb mark - my friend who delivered monday was 37 wks, small framed and had a 2 vessel cord so they were watching him to be small and he was 6.2lb...I couldn't get over how small his little fingers and fingernails were but he felt "sturdy" if that makes sense :cloud9:
> 
> i have a friend who had an over 7 lb baby at 35 weeks :haha: her baby was the biggest one in NICU, and was only a few ounces lighter than my 42 weeker
> 
> 
> afm, soooo much pain down low, and the pressure on the pelvic floor is getting intense/heavy and i now have to waddle - just how i felt last time around for all 5 weeks of term, so not getting my hopes up b/c i know it doesn't mean baby's coming any time soon even if it's dropped (i mean, i even have a friend who was 6 cm for 3 weeks before going into labor, so i don't go by that either) - just makes it hard to move and pick up my toddler-who-doesn't-toddle-yet, if that makes sense. Lower back pain is getting worse, and my hands are becoming more useless each day - may not be typing for much longer if this keeps up again...
> 
> anyway, hope everyone else is feeling well, and :hugs: to the ladies struggling.Click to expand...

wow hun that a big baba for 35 weeks i had a friend who had her baby at 37 weeks and he weighed 9lb 15 but she had gest diabeties so that was why.

awwww i hope u can get some relief, ive been feeling loads of pain and presure down there pluss got really bad spd so my pelvis kills. i find resting helps. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> Fingers crossed I don't scare the poop out of myself watching this again this week :haha: x x x

i know it freeks me out to hun:wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

So gutted- I may have to work till 40 weeks instead of 39 because cover cannot start till march now and need to reach our target :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh Lindy :(

How are you all? I am ok, had a trace today but baby was happy enough, she is head down and has a bony bum apparently LOL. xx

Hope your all taking care of yourselves :)


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> So gutted- I may have to work till 40 weeks instead of 39 because cover cannot start till march now and need to reach our target :(

oh no!! :hugs:


----------



## rem_82

i'm not allowed to watch one born!!! the first time i watched it i went into labour that night, so oh wont let me this time!!!


----------



## future hopes

someones screaming on it now im scared lol:wacko:

is it me or does that gas and air thing sound funny :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cant belive some of our feb mums are almost full term :D


----------



## future hopes

Lindylou said:


> So gutted- I may have to work till 40 weeks instead of 39 because cover cannot start till march now and need to reach our target :(

oh hun this is terrible surey they cant force u to work that far thats out of order:growlmad:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> someones screaming on it now im scared lol:wacko:
> 
> is it me or does that gas and air thing sound funny :haha:

My gas and air sounded like that! I think its because I was sucking so hard :lol:


----------



## future hopes

oh shes really really screaming oh why does labour hav to b so darn painfull:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

My labour with Bethany wasn't that painful, with Dylan I actually begged for them to kill me, or to shove their hands up and pull him out by his ears :rofl: 

That birthing stool looks brilliant, I really hope there is something like that at my hospital, I will have to ask the MW on Friday. I'll feel a lot better knowing I can use something other than the bed.


----------



## future hopes

that chaire is so cool i really wanna swing on those hanging cloth things lol. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I would be happy with just the stool on its own :haha: 

I gave birth on my back both times and OMFG it hurt my pelvis. Not happening this time! I'll have her on the loo if I have too :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Core this program is really really getting my adrenaline going!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant believe I am actually doing that again!


----------



## embo216

:happydance:


----------



## embo216

We must be mad!!


----------



## Nixilix

Ah look at the end result tho! 

Who am I kidding.... It freaking hurts and it scares me haha


----------



## future hopes

we must b completly bonkers lol:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait for newborn snuggles again though, and the kids meeting their little sister for the first time :cloud9: 

Not looking forward to the first poos and seeing the cord stump before it falls off :sick:


----------



## future hopes

the manky cord thing is just the grosest thing esp wen it falls off ewwww....:wacko:


----------



## embo216

You know what Wiggler that's what I'm most looking forward to this time around- seeing my kids faces when they meet him :cloud9:


----------



## future hopes

agreed new born snuggles is just the best, i love new born babies:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I so cant wait to see what my baby looks like and to smell that lovely newborn smell.


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> the manky cord thing is just the grosest thing esp wen it falls off ewwww....:wacko:

lol oh yea I forgot about the cord :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

All that stuff the rope and chair etc is standard over here as they want you active but no gas n air lol thank god im getting sectiond!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am obviously very wrong and have Ivy's dried up cord stump and clamp in a freezer bag in my freezer :blush:

I couldnt bring myself to bin it for some weird reason..........

I am looking forward to snuggles, 2 year olds just run away and wriggle too much :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I refuse to do nappies until the stump is gone :sick: OH does them. Although we are doing the usual pre-birth bickering about who is doing the first nappy. It will not be me, that's for sure :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I tried to have snuggles with Bethany earlier, she started shouting "owww owie owww!!!" and wriggled away. LMAO! 

Just to add, it didn't hurt her, she just shouts that when she is displeased at the moment :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I tried to have snuggles with Bethany earlier, she started shouting "owww owie owww!!!" and wriggled away. LMAO!
> 
> Just to add, it didn't hurt her, she just shouts that when she is displeased at the moment :rofl:

Lmao I do that when I dont want to be cuddled


----------



## Wiggler

Her age is a brilliant stage, she is so much fun. Newborns are lovely and snuggly, but they are a bit boring :blush:


----------



## future hopes

write ladies im gonna log off now and try and get some sleep im so tired. ill try and get on again tommorow u have all made me giggle:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Night xxx


----------



## isobel84

Omg I can't wait to give birth!! I'm not nervous atall I was very naive first time around and had a horrible birth but I'm just as naive this time! 

34 weeks tomorrow! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im going to scream this child will not budge off my bladder! I pee get bk into bed the min I sit / lay down have to go again!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Put something cold on the bottom of your bump, that should shift her :)

My little lady has been nice to my bladder recently. My poor cervix however :nope: It actually feels like she is trying to claw it open sometimes :sick:


----------



## isobel84

Is that before they engage u get them stabbings? I had it loads but it has slowed down last few days I'm hoping it means she's engaging?


----------



## Wiggler

My little lady isn't engaged, her head is often resting near my hip :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

So nervous about my appt in the morning. I measured 1 week behind at my last appt (2 weeks ago) and I am terrified I will be even further behind...I swear my bump has not grown much, if any. :( My gallbladder has been acting up terrible too and then I've had all this dizziness and vision changes. I just have a feeling it will be a bad visit altogether. Completely dreading it! :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> So nervous about my appt in the morning. I measured 1 week behind at my last appt (2 weeks ago) and I am terrified I will be even further behind...I swear my bump has not grown much, if any. :( My gallbladder has been acting up terrible too and then I've had all this dizziness and vision changes. I just have a feeling it will be a bad visit altogether. Completely dreading it! :(

:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

Ok I have been lurking on here for weeks, everytime I finish reading a billion pages I get too tired to reply so I delay it until the next day only to find another billion pages to go through hahaha

But tbh ladies you all always make my night! I love ya! :D

I hope you all havent forgotten me :o I have been so busy what with the new flat and the moving and my DH and my cats sigh loool... Went shopping for my beany now all we need is my hospital bag to get packed... not getting that done anytime soon!

We are nearly all full term ladies! OMG

So First things first... Kitty_Love omg congrats! I am so worried and happy for you

Best Step Mum Awwwwwwww I am still waiting for those pictures!!!

Future huny I am so glad for you and sooo happy that it worked out the way you had hoped.. please take care of yourself!

Ladies my facebook is: https://www.facebook.com/farida.elbadry Add away I would love to stay in touch and bicker about our bubas! and see more pics!

Dont forget meeeeeeee

Ill try to be more up to date hehe


----------



## Newt4

Wow super cramps today and maybe some irregular contractions.


----------



## fides

hey there, Farida! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Humph. I'm awake with a killer throat and no nostrils. :( I'm done with this cold now. I wish it would just do one!

Once again though, my hips gave me the night off. :)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm exhausted. Didn't sleep well at all :( Got mw at 9 then in work and have to explain the cover I arranged has gone to pot. Not going to be a good day :( Was gearing up to finish in 2 weeks but not happening now I think :(


----------



## rem_82

lindy, surely its not down to u to arrange mat cover??? if u go into labour before due date, they will have to deal with it themselves.

farida could never forget u. 

baby good luck today.

Yesterday i read a thing on spd, and someone said if u sleep with a pillow between your legs, but between your knees and ankles its supposed to help!! I tried it last night and wowzers, I woke up in less pain. You should so try it wiggler and whisper, see if it makes any difference at all!!

I was really pissed of at 4am to find ds was sound asleep and me and oh were laying awake having a conversation!!! how annoying, niether of us could sleep!!!!


----------



## rem_82

this is my most recent bump pic. feel like a beached whale. think i was 36 +3
 



Attached Files:







175.JPG
File size: 329.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wiggler

Lindy - don't worry about work, you need to take care of you, they WILL survive if you go on mat leave as planned :hugs:

rem - gorgeous bump hun! 

The pillow between the knees/ankles doesn't work with me, it makes my pelvis feel like it's collapsing inwards :nope: I found having it really high up between my thighs works better, unfortunately I move so much in my sleep it only helps while I am trying to fall asleep :haha: 

MW tomorrow and physio in less than 2 weeks. Hopefully they will both put my mind at ease about the birth. 

Kids are both very smiley and happy today so hopefully I can have a nice stress free day today :happydance: 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely bump rem. 

I have has to sort cover for me and other girl going on mat leave. So stressful and thought it was all sorted. Probably one of the reasons I have not slept is worrying about it... As well as leg cramps and needing to pee every few hours !!


----------



## isobel84

Lovely bump!! 

Pillow don't work for me either, I gt a big 3 piece one from mothercare and just find it annoying every time I need to turn tht big pillow needs to be re sorted and I just can't be arsed after a few turns. 
My hips are always better in the morning anyway but I think it's cuz I'm still sleeping well (touch wood) it's afternoon and evening that is my downfall 


I'm 34 weeks today!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 34 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Off to kids play area today - 36 weeks with SPD and a two year old... This should be fun! But I gotta take her out cause its not her fault I'm pregnant!


----------



## Wiggler

Argh! OH just rang to say he can't get time off tomorrow so now we have to go through the hassle of begging for a home visit. There is no way in hell I can get me and both the kids 2 miles away with my stupid SPD and no car and me on crutches! :growlmad: I told that idiot to book the time off sooner :growlmad:


----------



## smileyfaces

We had a lie in today (8am) so was quite pleased with that...thanks DS! But that lie in is only due to the fact we were up for ages in the night :dohh: DS wakes up between 12 and 2 every night and cries till he gets to come into our bed. Last night I stuck to my guns and left him in his own bed and went in every 5 minutes reassuring him but in the end he couldnt breathe for crying and I felt so bad :( So gave in and he slept with me. Siiiiigh....no idea what Im gonna do next month when there will be a newborn too :(


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Good luck babydreams, hope your appt is better than you thought it would be.

Hi Farrida! We've missed you.

Great bump pic, Rem.

Hope you feel better soon, MrsS. Having a cold whilst pregnant sucks!

Sorry about your DH wiggler, that's annoying. But if you need a home visit then so be it. It's not unreasonable to request one.

Lindylou, hope you sort out cover soon.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

DH is going away today for a final boys holiday until Sunday night. Like a babymoon, but without me! Feel a little nervous about being on my own for 4 days! I'm sure I've got plenty to keep me occupied, it's just weird! :)

MW appt tomorrow too; sounds weird but I hope I'm still measuring small so that I can have a scan. I really want to see baby again, and I'm pretty sure everything's fine. He wriggles enough!


----------



## embo216

Nixilix said:


> Off to kids play area today - 36 weeks with SPD and a two year old... This should be fun! But I gotta take her out cause its not her fault I'm pregnant!

Hope you have a lovely time and it's not too hard! I have a 19 month age gap between my first two :)




Wiggler said:


> Argh! OH just rang to say he can't get time off tomorrow so now we have to go through the hassle of begging for a home visit. There is no way in hell I can get me and both the kids 2 miles away with my stupid SPD and no car and me on crutches! :growlmad: I told that idiot to book the time off sooner :growlmad:

Oh hun sorry :( They should really be offering you home visits anyway! 



smileyfaces said:


> We had a lie in today (8am) so was quite pleased with that...thanks DS! But that lie in is only due to the fact we were up for ages in the night :dohh: DS wakes up between 12 and 2 every night and cries till he gets to come into our bed. Last night I stuck to my guns and left him in his own bed and went in every 5 minutes reassuring him but in the end he couldnt breathe for crying and I felt so bad :( So gave in and he slept with me. Siiiiigh....no idea what Im gonna do next month when there will be a newborn too :(

:hugs: I have that same problem with my nearly 5 year old! It's completely wearing me out :( 





I'm off to the midwife in an hour, I just want to hibernate in this weather :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck at the midwife embo! 

We should all try and guess what the biggest baby weight will be for our little lovebugs! I dont think anyone will have one bigger than 9lb 10oz!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at the MW Embo.

I have asked for home visits, instead they just cut my MW appointments down to the bare minimum :dohh: If they won't do it OH will just have to rearrange it for next week so he can get the time off.

I think mine will be somewhere between 7lb and 7lb 8oz. Dylan was 7lb 11oz, and Bethany was 7lb 8oz, so this one I think will be the same or smaller, probably smaller, she doesn't feel as big as Bethany, but then again I thought Bethany would be HUGE and she wasn't :haha:


----------



## embo216

I think if I went over I could well have one bigger than that :wacko: My 1st was 9lb 3 on her due date so I guess she would have been hugeee if she went 2 weeks over!


----------



## yellow11

smileyfaces said:


> Good luck at the midwife embo!
> 
> We should all try and guess what the biggest baby weight will be for our little lovebugs! I dont think anyone will have one bigger than 9lb 10oz!

I was measuring 6lb yesterday. I don't know what size it'll be if it comes @ 42wks. :shrug: 
I dread to think. :haha:


----------



## gflady

Good luck at your appt embo!

I'm expecting our baby to be small since I keep measuring 3 weeks behind and my siblings and I were all small. I'm thinking he'll be in 7lb range...


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah I think my little one will be in the 8lb range somewhere. I dont think anyone in the thread will have one bigger than 9lb 10oz is what I meant :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I think my LO will be 8lb 4oz ! No real idea, just a guess, would love a 7lb something though.


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh got workmen outside putting scaffolding up so they can replace our boiler and move the vent thing next week. Dreading it tbh!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think my baby will be top end of 6lb or just over 7lb - given she will be coming at 38/39 weeks :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I think mine will ve around 7 lb as will be 38/39 weeks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Had such a crap night sleep kept waking with tummy cramps really low down the were just coming and going but got stronger n stronger at one point kept having to grip my pillow lol


----------



## gflady

Gosh, there are loads of you having your babies pre-40 weeks. 

Anyone know if there's a genetic component to when you have your baby and what labour you'll have? I hope so because with my mum her longest labour was 6 hours and none of us were born after 38 weeks.


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think there is, my mum had us all early, 3 of us were really small, one was HUGE. I had my 2 one just before EDD, one after, both average size.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Gosh, there are loads of you having your babies pre-40 weeks.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a genetic component to when you have your baby and what labour you'll have? I hope so because with my mum her longest labour was 6 hours and none of us were born after 38 weeks.

I did read it can run down the female line - my Mum, maternal Aunts, Grandmother etc have never had a baby spontaneously before 40 weeks and no babies over 8lb on the maternal line.

When I was in hospital having Ivy they were really interested in the fact my Mum had 2 super fast labours with her second and third.

BUT, saying all of the above - I think if you ask most people there really is no rhyme or reason to it :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

I would have just thought it is whenever your body feels baby is ready to be delivered!


----------



## Wiggler

I have my home appointment :happydance: Tomorrow between 12-2pm :happydance: Going to see if I can have the rest of my appointments at home too, there is no way I can easily get out to the doctors now and OH really doesn't want to take more time off.


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> I have my home appointment :happydance: Tomorrow between 12-2pm :happydance: Going to see if I can have the rest of my appointments at home too, there is no way I can easily get out to the doctors now and OH really doesn't want to take more time off.

Great news hun! 

I've just got back from midwife and everything fine except she's measuring my fundal height as 42 weeks!


----------



## Nixilix

My labour was similar to my mums and sisters.

Size wise phoebe was 7.11oz at 38+6 so 42 weeks prob would have been 9.5lb!! Im a lot smaller this time. only put in 1 and 1/2 stone. put on 3 with phoebe. but baby measured 5lb1 at 33 weeks!!

My sister had her baby at 41+5..... Wait for it...... No drugs..... Natural.... 10lb7oz! She was amaze! They did test his blood sugar after cause there was no reason for the size and all was fine!


----------



## Nixilix

Also think my fundal height will be small tomorrow... Was 32 at 34 weeks. With phoebe was always 2 weeks ahead?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im measuring 2weeks behind same as with my other 2. My ds was 2 day early and weighed 7lb 0.5oz and dd was 1 day early and 6lb 15. I am expecting this baby to be about 7lbs ish I suppose x I could go late x


----------



## Farida_2013

Thanks girls hehe

I have never been measured for some reason so no idea if I'm measuring ahead or behind :/
I hope that labour is even a little genetic my mother had us both at 39 weeks and a pretty easy few hours labour... She says it was so quick she doesn't even remember the pain hmmm... I've been having regular cramps all morning and I still have to go get my iron prescription now... My DH can't come to Germany for a little while still and if I go into labour now ill be all alone oh please pray for me I don't want to do this without him!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think with fh it depends how baby is laying too. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Thanks girls hehe
> 
> I have never been measured for some reason so no idea if I'm measuring ahead or behind :/
> I hope that labour is even a little genetic my mother had us both at 39 weeks and a pretty easy few hours labour... She says it was so quick she doesn't even remember the pain hmmm... I've been having regular cramps all morning and I still have to go get my iron prescription now... My DH can't come to Germany for a little while still and if I go into labour now ill be all alone oh please pray for me I don't want to do this without him!!

they no longer meausre fundal height here anymore they just go by basic measurements on scan . have you thought of pain releif etc when i was at the hosp the other day there wa sa woamn having really strong contractions and she was just having to grit her teeth until they took her to the kreisal then she was happy when she came back out lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo...measuring 42?! Wowzer!! What did they say about that? D they need to refer you for a growth scan?


----------



## isobel84

I had my 34 weeks appointment today and mesured bang on. At 31 weeks I was measuring 2 weeks a head tho. 
I weighed myself aswell and had gained 7.5 lbs in total which I'm happy with as I'm already carrying alot of extra padding. She feels sooo heavy tho :/


----------



## tntrying22

Morning ladies!

Babydreams hope your appt went well

Hope everyone is feeling well this morning.

I think baby will be about 8lbs if we get to 40wks or more. I was measuring right on track for 34 wks and have every week so I don't think he'll be small or exceptionally large.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have just sat and put up the playnest my sis and bro inlaw brought us for the baby my jaw hurts from blowing it up:haha: why are baby toys so complicated to put together?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do we need to wash and sterilise the bottles and dummys now or can they be used as are?


----------



## Wiggler

The rules differ in every country, but I would wash and sterilise everything before it is used x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> The rules differ in every country, but I would wash and sterilise everything before it is used x x x

thank you just trying to sort out all the bits from her room and at a loss of what to do lol i have a microwave sterilser thing but not sure if should do now or wait until closer


----------



## smileyfaces

Wait until you need them! It will nly take 10 mins to sterilise them so just do it when you are going to need them xxx


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Embo...measuring 42?! Wowzer!! What did they say about that? D they need to refer you for a growth scan?

I had a growth scan on Tuesday and his head and tummy are measuring very big but his length is just above average, so he might be all chubby :haha::cloud9: 

Lily and Jack both had the same measurements though with big heads and tummys and were big babies so its no shock he's going to be a fair size I guess but I just hope he doesn't go over so they start pressuring me into a induction. :growlmad:


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls hehe
> 
> I have never been measured for some reason so no idea if I'm measuring ahead or behind :/
> I hope that labour is even a little genetic my mother had us both at 39 weeks and a pretty easy few hours labour... She says it was so quick she doesn't even remember the pain hmmm... I've been having regular cramps all morning and I still have to go get my iron prescription now... My DH can't come to Germany for a little while still and if I go into labour now ill be all alone oh please pray for me I don't want to do this without him!!
> 
> they no longer meausre fundal height here anymore they just go by basic measurements on scan . have you thought of pain releif etc when i was at the hosp the other day there wa sa woamn having really strong contractions and she was just having to grit her teeth until they took her to the kreisal then she was happy when she came back out lolClick to expand...

Oh dear hehe, well I was hoping for a completely natural pain relief free birth, was kind of depending on gas and air early in the pregnancy until you shocked me back then... But I'm absolutely phobic and against injections so I guess I'm screwed haha
Well at least she was happy coming out of the kraisal! I have to yet visit the hospital here, my doctor seems to want to wait until 37 weeks before she makes an appointment for me.. Unless I can go myself?


----------



## smileyfaces

Just watched last nights OBEM (only watched half last night) and Im blubbing like a baby! I really cant wait for next month to come around so I can meet my boy :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls hehe
> 
> I have never been measured for some reason so no idea if I'm measuring ahead or behind :/
> I hope that labour is even a little genetic my mother had us both at 39 weeks and a pretty easy few hours labour... She says it was so quick she doesn't even remember the pain hmmm... I've been having regular cramps all morning and I still have to go get my iron prescription now... My DH can't come to Germany for a little while still and if I go into labour now ill be all alone oh please pray for me I don't want to do this without him!!
> 
> they no longer meausre fundal height here anymore they just go by basic measurements on scan . have you thought of pain releif etc when i was at the hosp the other day there wa sa woamn having really strong contractions and she was just having to grit her teeth until they took her to the kreisal then she was happy when she came back out lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh dear hehe, well I was hoping for a completely natural pain relief free birth, was kind of depending on gas and air early in the pregnancy until you shocked me back then... But I'm absolutely phobic and against injections so I guess I'm screwed haha
> Well at least she was happy coming out of the kraisal! I have to yet visit the hospital here, my doctor seems to want to wait until 37 weeks before she makes an appointment for me.. Unless I can go myself?Click to expand...

we just called up and made an appointment, most hospitals have a information evening at least twice a month also


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news. 

Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)

Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Just watched last nights OBEM (only watched half last night) and Im blubbing like a baby! I really cant wait for next month to come around so I can meet my boy :cloud9:

 I proper blubbed too :cloud9: I also liked the fact she was adamant a epi was her worst ever nightmare and she wanted the pain yet she got one! Just goes to show you never ever know!


----------



## embo216

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)
> 
> Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(


:hugs: Hope your BP stays down hun x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)
> 
> Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(

I hope your BP behaves itself :hugs:

It is the lower figure that is really important (they dont like it going over 90) the top figure can be effected by stress etc.

I think it is normal for BP to start going up a bit at this stage, from when it very often goes super low in early pregnancy. I was getting 90/60 for ages but am up consistently now to 110/78. 

Fingers crossed it all stays normal for you x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope everything is okay babydreams :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

AmeliePoulain said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)
> 
> Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(
> 
> I hope your BP behaves itself :hugs:
> 
> It is the lower figure that is really important (they dont like it going over 90) the top figure can be effected by stress etc.
> 
> I think it is normal for BP to start going up a bit at this stage, from when it very often goes super low in early pregnancy. I was getting 90/60 for ages but am up consistently now to 110/78.
> 
> Fingers crossed it all stays normal for you xClick to expand...

Thanks, yes she said she has seen it be elevated before in other woman (mine is considered pre-hypertension or high-normal) and it never went anywhere for the rest of the pregnancy. She has also seen it go the other way too...so there's really no way to tell what will happen. She did feel comfortable enough letting me monitor it at home at this point, so they are not extremely concerned or anything, just watching it. I think the only thing that makes it a little scary is that mine has always been so low (last appt it was 107/69) and it has just jumped up all of a sudden, especially coupled with all the symptoms I've had. She said that can be indicative of the beginning of pre-e, because that's generally how it presents...quickly and out of nowhere. Guess it's just a matter of "wait and see"! :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

AmeliePoulain said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)
> 
> Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(
> 
> I hope your BP behaves itself :hugs:
> 
> It is the lower figure that is really important (they dont like it going over 90) the top figure can be effected by stress etc.
> 
> I think it is normal for BP to start going up a bit at this stage, from when it very often goes super low in early pregnancy. *I was getting 90/60 for ages but am up consistently now to 110/78. *
> 
> Fingers crossed it all stays normal for you xClick to expand...

My BP have been exactly the same as yours!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It sounds like you are being well looked after babydreams, the right amount of being cautious but not jumping the gun before anything is certain x


----------



## rem_82

lets hope your bp stays down babydream.

farida hope baby stays put til hubby arrives.

found out that they forecast the worst snow storm in england for the next couple of weeks. Im crapping myself, knowing my luck she will come when there is no staff due to weather, and every other pregnant woman in the area has also gone into labour!!! either that or i'll end up having a home birth!!!! but hopefully she will stay in til her due date and all the weather would have calmed down. scary stuff!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I groaned when I heard the weather forecast, I hope it doesnt last long.

I had my daughter during the awful snow in December 2010 and the hospital was heaving because (quite rightly) lots of women were refusing to go home.


----------



## gflady

Evening!

Wowza embo, impressive.

Hope your bp stays down baby dreams. In my nursing training we were taught that its the top number that's most important. 

Wish I could go to bed now. Not looking fwd to these 4 nights without DH. I'm not very good at being on my own. Lame, I know d


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)
> 
> Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(

and that nurse told you you were fine?! stupid woman hope it doesnt turn to pre e hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we are due snow too from sunday, its defo got colder im frozzzzzen brrr


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, back from my appt. Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good: Iron/hemoglobin was fine. Baby is in the perfect position, head down and partially engaged, facing my back (his little butt is sticking up above my belly button). Measuring just under 34cm--thank God that was normal and I grew almost 3 cm in the last 2 weeks!! :)
> 
> Bad: My blood pressure was up, not in the "scary" range but elevated especially for me who normally has really low BP. My normal is 100-110 over 50-70, today it was 138/82. So Whisper I am now also being monitored for pre-e. I have to have weekly visits from now on (really only one extra appt next week because I would have gone to weekly at 36 weeks anyways), and I have to keep a log of my BP. If it stays elevated I will have to do some kind of 24 hour urine test for protein. If it goes above 140/90, I have any swelling, or get so dizzy I can't walk, etc. I have to call in immediately or go to L&D. Since my iron was fine she said my vision issues, dizziness, and heart palpitations are probably related to BP rising or stress. So at this point I am just being 'monitored' for pre-e, and it could really go either way. :(
> 
> and that nurse told you you were fine?! stupid woman hope it doesnt turn to pre e hun xxClick to expand...

She did and she didn't even write down what my BP was on Mon apparently! The Dr couldn't find any record of it today!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Jessica28

I am having issues with the weather too and transportation. Our mode of transportation is a ferry service.... (I am at least 3 hours from a hospital or more) and now e find out that the government is planning on sharing our ferry service with another community... leaving us with no way out. I planned on going next weekend but depending on what happens, I don't know what I will end up doing. Some pain pain tonight and it is stormy here... ferry is stormbound.


----------



## babydreams85

Wish it would snow here. Going to be 72 degrees F here this weekend...ughhh.


----------



## Nixilix

So it turns out we cant choose any names we like!?!?!?!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nixilix said:


> So it turns out we cant choose any names we like!?!?!?!

Absolutely no agreement at all???

We have never been able to agree on a boys name, luckily this is definitely a girl baby!


----------



## Nixilix

We can agree on ones we "like" but none seem like "the one!!" Maybe I need to just choose.


----------



## Wiggler

My daughters name wasn't "the one" it was a backup until we found something better, we never did, it took until she was about 3 weeks old for me to really get used to it, but I couldn't imagine her with any other name now :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Jessica28 said:


> I am having issues with the weather too and transportation. Our mode of transportation is a ferry service.... (I am at least 3 hours from a hospital or more) and now e find out that the government is planning on sharing our ferry service with another community... leaving us with no way out. I planned on going next weekend but depending on what happens, I don't know what I will end up doing. Some pain pain tonight and it is stormy here... ferry is stormbound.

Blimey! That must be scary! 



babydreams85 said:


> Wish it would snow here. Going to be 72 degrees F here this weekend...ughhh.

Wow I'm no good in the heat :nope:



Nixilix said:


> So it turns out we cant choose any names we like!?!?!?!

We've found it very very hard naming this little man :(


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe everyone should share their chosen names.... :winkwink:



Or is that still not going to happen? :rofl:


----------



## gflady

Tempted but we've managed to keep our name a secret for this long :)


----------



## embo216

:lol: yea I'm not bailing! I've never been good at keeping secrets but this is one I'm keeping quiet about- maybe even till I register him :wink:


----------



## Wiggler

Nooo you can't be that mean! You have to at least tell us his name when he is born!

I can't wait to see all the baby pics and hear names. We are so close now and I am so excited, this is going to be an amazing year for all of us :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's so scary how close we are now. :) Eep!

I don't want to share our chosen names because we'll feel tied to them - it's too final to tell people out loud what our name plans are. :) Until we are certain, when we see Baby.


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> Wish it would snow here. Going to be 72 degrees F here this weekend...ughhh.

Here too! Ugh you know that probably means a snow storm will come the next week.

Glad your appt turned out alright!

For the ladies worried about snow - keep your legs crossed:haha: jk hopefully it will pass with babies still tucked inside!

Sorry for the ladies whose husbands are away - I endured two deployments with mine so I've spent 12 and 13 months at a time away from mine with only a two week break in between. It was horrible. So glad he's home now. Can't imagine doing that pregnant.

I think I've mentioned our top names on here. We're down to one of that group but haven't fully committed as waiting to see him. Boys name was much harder to decide I think. I don't mind sharing my potential girls name since we won't be using that this time ;) We liked Harper, Rose (as a middle), Scarlett, Elliana, Eleanor, Josephine (as a middle), and Quinn (as a middle).

Nix, have you cruised the baby names section? Some good threads with ideas in there. DH and I had a dry erase board and we wrote up a bunch we liked and crossed off and added as we decided on them, so maybe put some down and just look at them on the fridge or something for a while...:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have a name I love but if I hear it in media I wont use it :p we have a few lined up but I would like to spend about 24hours with bub before deciding xx


----------



## Newt4

We have even discussed names yet lol.


----------



## isobel84

I left it to baby's dad to decide as he let me decide our sons name. 
Out son is Noa and our daughter will be Sabell (after his mum that passed away when I was pregnant with Noa)


----------



## Kitty_love

Hi ladies

We had quite a time deciding on a name, too! Our little guy finally got a name when he was one week old. We decided on Blake. 

Blake is now one month old, still in NICU. He had a few setbacks last week, trouble breathing and trouble gaining weight. The drs and nurses say all this is to be expected and that he's doing well, but its been pretty scary. He has been gaining weight the last few days, he's over 5 pounds now! Looking stronger and chubbier and so cute! Still no idea when he'll be home...probably a few more weeks. Our baby room is all set up and ready, just need to wash his clothes yet.

BestStepMom-hope Daniel is doing well!


----------



## Farida_2013

Kitty_love said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We had quite a time deciding on a name, too! Our little guy finally got a name when he was one week old. We decided on Blake.
> 
> Blake is now one month old, still in NICU. He had a few setbacks last week, trouble breathing and trouble gaining weight. The drs and nurses say all this is to be expected and that he's doing well, but its been pretty scary. He has been gaining weight the last few days, he's over 5 pounds now! Looking stronger and chubbier and so cute! Still no idea when he'll be home...probably a few more weeks. Our baby room is all set up and ready, just need to wash his clothes yet.
> 
> BestStepMom-hope Daniel is doing well!

Oh sweety I have missed you!!

It is so good to hear that Blake (what a lovely name) is doing very well and progressing nicely! Oh the gaining weight part is the best seeing those chubby arms and legs forming.. you are at a privilage seeing it happen infront of you.. we are still trying to imagine what out bean will look like hehe

I cannot wait to see pictures of your Blake! and of Best's Daniel! So chop chop!


----------



## Farida_2013

AFM - I am getting really strong tightening allll day.. It feels like she is engaging maybe but I don't know.. my bumps is really pretty hard and solidly firm and when my tummy tightens my chest tightens too.. is that normal? I spoke to the MW at my Dr's clinic and she said it should be ok.. but I don't trust she understood what I meant..


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww glad blake is ok lovely xx


----------



## fides

Kitty_love said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We had quite a time deciding on a name, too! Our little guy finally got a name when he was one week old. We decided on Blake.
> 
> Blake is now one month old, still in NICU. He had a few setbacks last week, trouble breathing and trouble gaining weight. The drs and nurses say all this is to be expected and that he's doing well, but its been pretty scary. He has been gaining weight the last few days, he's over 5 pounds now! Looking stronger and chubbier and so cute! Still no idea when he'll be home...probably a few more weeks. Our baby room is all set up and ready, just need to wash his clothes yet.

awww, so glad he's doing well! great choice of a name, too. :)


----------



## fides

had my appt today and have a UTI - it's asymptomatic, and going to give it a week with natural methods to treat it. if they don't work, will have to do an antibiotic.

oh, and my baby has dropped. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely name kitty. Xx


----------



## rem_82

yay fides, the end is in sight.

love the name kitty. Glad he is strong. Are u aloud to hold him yet?

GF sorry your on your own. I banned my oh from leaving me from dec. Its tough and for some reason it feels worse when your pregnant!! Hope it flies by for you.

Jessica, hope the snow and labour dont clash for you. 

My oh has gone into overdrive bringing wood in, and chopping it and ordering more so we can keep the wood burner going. Should make a huge difference, especially when bubsy arrives.

Names, we still dont really have a clue. I go from loving charlotte, to preferring emily. I think it will probably be emily as it seems more right, but i havent had that 'its perfect' moment yet. TBH we have no idea. She will probably end up being called something completely different.


----------



## rem_82

Oh yeah, IM TERM BABY!!!!!!! :happydance:
Tomorrow it'll be u jem!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Names...we have decided on Jack Dexter BUT Im really not so keen on it to be honest. Its more OHs choice than mine. It doesnt seem right. Wth DS, when we picked his name at 28 weeks or so it just felt "right" but this does not this time :( Im actually bored/fed up of looking at lists of names now!

Kitty, briliant news! Glad he sounds like he is doing well!

I can NOT belive some ladies are now term....extremely jealous!!! We should be expecting more little love bugs any time now!!


----------



## Nixilix

1 week til term and I'm evicting baby! Mw today :)


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not doing anything to evict baby until the day before my EDD, I want her to be a Valentines Day baby :cloud9: It's unlikely though, as I already have a May Day baby and a Halloween baby,3 babies born on special days isn't going to happen I think :haha: 

Is BnB being a slow pain in the bum for anyone else this morning?


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope, not being slow for me!


----------



## embo216

Seems fine for me hun.

I got out of bed and my bump has really dropped! I'm having some really strong sore pains aswell so I guess he's getting himself ready :lol:

I have the dentist today for my 1st ever filling- I am dreading it :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

It keeps speeding up then going really slow for me. Probably my Internet having a hissy fit. 

Good luck at the dentist. And ooooh very exciting! Are you all ready now?


----------



## smileyfaces

Dont worry embo, my mouth is full of fillings, they're not too bad! Can they numb you while youre preg?


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> It keeps speeding up then going really slow for me. Probably my Internet having a hissy fit.
> 
> Good luck at the dentist. And ooooh very exciting! Are you all ready now?

Thanks hun, urm I haven't packed my bags yet :blush:



smileyfaces said:


> Dont worry embo, my mouth is full of fillings, they're not too bad! Can they numb you while youre preg?

Yea he said he can give me the injection to numb the tooth while pregnant but no x rays or anything obviously, does it hurt??


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sasha- Id love a valentines bub too! Math is Friday 13th and R is 06/06//06 I need a distinctive DOB. :D

Em- your body definitely sounds like it is getting ready!

Rem- OOooh happy 37weeks and fully cooked baby! 

Ive not got my just in case hosp bag ready either. In fact, I am actually not ready at all :D

I have health visitor coming over this morning


----------



## smileyfaces

No embo it doesnt hurt! The injection hurts a little (depending on where you have it) but after that you dont feel a thing! I have literally got about 12 fillings! I also have 2 root canals and a crown! Dont know how, I have always looked after my teeth and actually have rather nice teeth! Think its just all the years of being addicted to fizzy drinks that has done it :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

MF what is the HV coming for?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know? Just says on letter introduction to the services in community?! LOL I dont know if its because my youngest is now 7 and a few things have changed? Hoping she will give me some leaflets and bugger off :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> No embo it doesnt hurt! The injection hurts a little (depending on where you have it) but after that you dont feel a thing! I have literally got about 12 fillings! I also have 2 root canals and a crown! Dont know how, I have always looked after my teeth and actually have rather nice teeth! Think its just all the years of being addicted to fizzy drinks that has done it :haha:

I agree my fillings were uncomfortable but I felt MUCH better afterwards!


----------



## gflady

Congrats on being term Rem!

Embo, fillins don't hurt. Only the injection does a bit. I've got to have a root canal done but I'm putting it off until baby arrives at mo :/

Slept terribly last night, for no good reason. Probs just because DH is away. 

Got the MW this morning and my whooping cough injection. I reckon the baby is still going to be measuring small even though I feel huge!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck hun. I always measure small but my babys were both of a good size. xx


----------



## gflady

Thanks midnight. Good luck with HV xxx


----------



## bbear690

Hv coming to me today too, think they give us babies red book etc today, mines at 1 so I will let you know what happens :)

Full term baby for me now too, so excited


----------



## rem_82

yay bbear congrats!!!

my Oh said eviction sex was out of the question but i am allowed to have a go at persuading him otherwise lol!!! cheeky bugger. i would like to see if she can come before the bad weather, as i wont last til 40 weeks!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

HV just gone, just gave me leaflets really and told me about weighing clinics and local groups. She was nice enough :)


----------



## Nixilix

Mw fine. Bp fine. Measuring 35 do ony 1cm but I'm 5'9. Not engaged but head down. Will see me at 38 then 41! 

Baby events at asda tesco sainsburys now or starting in next week incase anyone needs anything!

DD and DH are 24th feb, I'm the 13th so will be weird if this baby comes on mine and we all share birthdays! Least I can't go til the 24th!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw it would be a fab pressie if bub is born on your birthday :D


----------



## Nixilix

Gosh no.... Giving birth on my bday? No thanks! But yes good pressie!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha :) it would be worth it though :) We dont have any feb birthdays in the family x


----------



## Nixilix

We have soooo many! All us, my bro lots of aunties and cousins!


----------



## yellow11

I have so many bdays in Feb. My dad and hubby are the same day along with dads twin brother and my mums sister. Also mums bday is Feb too. Plus mil and fil wedding anniversary. I hate Feb :haha: plus valentines day :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its going to be nice to have a feb birthday in our family. Mines the first birthday of the year currently and thats in april. My other two are june and August x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have 3 birthdays in feb nan grandad and my best friend plus nana n grandads anniversay:haha: jan my sis and bro in law bday bens just happy shes not a december baby as we have our anniverasy, my birthday and christmas in the space of 3 weeks:haha:


----------



## gflady

Just got back from MW, baby's still measuring behind but it's by the same amount each time so no problems. Shame because I really wanted another scan! Espesh because MW thinks I'm having a girl because my bump is so neat apparently but we were told in 20 week scan that it's a boy! Worried now that it may well be a girl...

Glad HV and MW appts were fine for you guys. Can't believe some of you are full term! I want to be full term now, starting to get impatient :)


----------



## isobel84

I think if they say boy on scan u can be fairly sure it's a boy ;) 

Who's due to pop first of all of us?


----------



## Wiggler

MW went well, I tried to persuade her to send me for a growth scan, but she declined :haha:

I get to go to labour ward in 2 weeks after physio to try out all the equipment to see what works best with my pelvis.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You cant tell baby sex by bump shape silly MW :) I have had the same bump all 3 times lol xx

I just got my bouncy gym ball :)

Hope the visit goes well sasha x


----------



## Wiggler

My bump is the same each time too, I carry high and look like I am pregnant with a small elephant. It always shocks me when a little human comes out of there :rofl: 

My ball is collecting dust in my bedroom, the kids keep using it as a football :growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha thats what we said- they are going to fight over it!


----------



## smileyfaces

DS keeps rolling mine around the living room :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol its up now though it said I should have got a smaller one due to my height. Feels ok though x


----------



## babydreams85

gflady if they saw boy parts on the 20 week scan you are having a boy LOL...they would really have to mess up to mistake a boy for a girl at that stage! :) 

Kitty, glad your little Blake is doing better and gaining weight! Hopefully he will be home with you soon!!!!!

Rem, congrats on full term!! Anytime now!!!

AFM, DH and I dtd last night and I woke up at 3am with horrible contractions that were coming every 10 mins. I really thought it might be it but thankfully got them to stop after an hour or so. This morning had the tiniest spot of blood and (TMI) yellow mucous stuff when I went to the bathroom. Guess part of my plug? Definitely wasn't enough to be the whole thing so I am just watching it. Baby is still super active. My BP was normal this morning too, so that's good news!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh babydreams sounds like you're making progress.

Does anyone else feel like baby is either HUGE or just completely stretched out in there? I just cant imagine how the bum is sticking out, feel him on my bladder/cervix, AND feel his feet all the way on my right side near my back almost??? What the heck are you doing in there??:haha::wacko:


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Oh babydreams sounds like you're making progress.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like baby is either HUGE or just completely stretched out in there? I just cant imagine how the bum is sticking out, feel him on my bladder/cervix, AND feel his feet all the way on my right side near my back almost??? What the heck are you doing in there??:haha::wacko:

Well I hope he waits at least 2-3 more weeks...FX he stays put a little longer. I definitely don't think there is any way I will make it to my due date. 

I was just thinking that this morning. How long he must be to have his head crushing my cervix/bladder, hands punching my hip, little butt sticking out a few inches above my belly button, and feet in my ribs! :haha: It's amazing how much they have grown!!!


----------



## gflady

I get kicks right around by my back too. It's crazy. So tired today. Anyone doing anything nice this evening? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dont have any plans tonight at all just dozing and eating! X


----------



## Wiggler

No plans here, OH is doing dinner and taking charge of the kids when he gets home so I can relax, that's about it :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

My workmates are throwing a 'baby shower' for me and another colleague tonight (though, I think it's more of a night out than an actual baby shower - I'm not expecting pressies). We're off out to an all-you-can-eat restaurant that I love. Yum! I will eat all of the food! :p

Though, I have still got this horrible cold, and haven't been able to taste anything today. I really hope I get my taste buds back in the next couple of hours!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo have fun!


----------



## gflady

Sounds like a good night MrsS.

I've just got into my PJs and am planning on sitting in front of the tv and stuffing my face. Can't decide what to eat though...


----------



## tntrying22

Think DH and I are going to have dinner and movie date since he's not working now.

MrsS sounds fun! x


----------



## Wiggler

Had a look at my blood results from my last checkup as I was sure my iron was low (I have been certain the whole time as I am sooooooo tired) And it's come back normal! I was not expecting that, I am more tired now than I was in my last pregnancies when I had really really low iron :haha:

Maybe now OH will believe that it really is lack of sleep wiping me out :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

mrsswaffer said:


> My workmates are throwing a 'baby shower' for me and another colleague tonight (though, I think it's more of a night out than an actual baby shower - I'm not expecting pressies). We're off out to an all-you-can-eat restaurant that I love. Yum! I will eat all of the food! :p
> 
> Though, I have still got this horrible cold, and haven't been able to taste anything today. I really hope I get my taste buds back in the next couple of hours!

Sounds like fun!! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

My baby shower is tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## babydreams85

Wiggler said:


> Had a look at my blood results from my last checkup as I was sure my iron was low (I have been certain the whole time as I am sooooooo tired) And it's come back normal! I was not expecting that, I am more tired now than I was in my last pregnancies when I had really really low iron :haha:
> 
> Maybe now OH will believe that it really is lack of sleep wiping me out :haha:

Good news about your iron!


----------



## isobel84

I hope u have a great night tonight!! 


My iron is really good but I still feel like I been knocked out or something most days 

Tonight I'm as always just laying in the sofa stuffin my face with fruits, my son is going to his dads tomorrow for the night and although I always cry when he's left and cry at night when he rings n say night I know it will do me the world of good to get some rest!


----------



## smileyfaces

My iron is low and Im on supplements but not feeling any benefit from them yet.


----------



## gflady

My iron's fine but I still just feel knackered all the time. Really want to go to bed now! :)


----------



## Lindylou

My LO is due on dh birthday! Will be late though. 

I was in pjs by 6pm and have ordered takeaway.


----------



## tntrying22

Smiley/ladies with low iron, try to boost it though diet in addition to your supplements - they are hard for your body to absorb and drink lots of water:flower: May be why you aren't feeling much better!


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks tnt :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

With my daughter I managed to boost my iron just with lots of red meat and green veg and avoiding tea around mealtimes - oh and eating a fortified cereal :thumbup:


----------



## MileyMamma

Were ordering a takeaway and chilling out I front if the tv :)


----------



## Nixilix

LO in bed! We just had pizza and garlic bread. Now going to eat a cake and sit on my bum watching soaps!


----------



## isobel84

Do u guys get alot of period like pain? 
I've had it on n of last few weeks but this week it's every day! 
I'm so sore :(


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't had any pain not even BH!! Have started going to the toilet more tho which I had been not as often earlier in pg.

Anyone want to guess on my bump being blue or pink? What shall I post to help assist?!


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> This morning had the tiniest spot of blood and (TMI) yellow mucous stuff when I went to the bathroom. Guess part of my plug?

could be, but i hope it's not a UTI for you - that's exactly what happened to me a few days before found i had a UTI yesterday.


i'm term tomorrow and really hoping i don't have to go overdue again - between the morning sickness and the new very restricted diet for the UTI, there's not much i can eat or stand to eat, plus my hands, back, and pelvis are each getting worse... thanks for letting me whine, ladies!! :haha:


----------



## yellow11

isobel84 said:


> Do u guys get alot of period like pain?
> I've had it on n of last few weeks but this week it's every day!
> I'm so sore :(

Midwife sent me to he hospital 2weeks ago with sore period like pain. 
They thought it could of been something to do with placenta or baby engaging. 
I was monitered and treated for a few hours and they couldn't find out what caused it but they just eliminated what it wasn't. Turns out it was just random pains and nothing to worry about but I'd get it checked if your worried.


----------



## Nixilix

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/9A59F548-DE8F-4832-B41B-11AF65520D87-136-0000000DAA592891.jpg

Me at 36 wks


----------



## Nixilix

12 wk scan 

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/0285AC89-2AFC-41C8-95E9-0B86725F6055-136-0000000C37D9921E.jpg


----------



## Jembug

Been reading and thinking I'll reply later and don't get the chance, love everyone's updates!

Rem happy 37 weeks and bear too.

Wiggler I feel the same, exhausted and usually by this time in extremely aneamic but this pregnancy I've got it up to nearly normal! Shocked!

Glad kitty and best step mums LO's are improving! Can't wait to all be in the Feb mummy groups!

I think I forgot to get some people in Facebook.... So in Jemma Parfitt if you want to be friends :)

Sorry, not actually forgotten anyone... Just can't remember anything. Xx


----------



## yellow11

fides said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> This morning had the tiniest spot of blood and (TMI) yellow mucous stuff when I went to the bathroom. Guess part of my plug?
> 
> could be, but i hope it's not a UTI for you - that's exactly what happened to me a few days before found i had a UTI yesterday.
> 
> 
> i'm term tomorrow and really hoping i don't have to go overdue again - between the morning sickness and the new very restricted diet for the UTI, there's not much i can eat or stand to eat, plus my hands, back, and pelvis are each getting worse... thanks for letting me whine, ladies!! :haha:Click to expand...

Hope baby comes soon :hugs: sounds like you're suffering bad :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Nixilix said:


> 12 wk scan
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h337/nixilix/0285AC89-2AFC-41C8-95E9-0B86725F6055-136-0000000C37D9921E.jpg

I'm usually always wrong but I say thats a little lady!


----------



## isobel84

Yellow 
Thanks I'm not worried just wondered really if anyone has the same. This pregnancy is very diferent from my son where I hardly had any problems or pains. 
I guess I just wanted to hear "it's normal" :) 

I've also gone to toilet loads this week, about 3 times a day! But baby isn't engaged yet. 

Nixilix I think girl on your scan pic but u look so neat like a boy bump ;)


----------



## gflady

I'm defo weeing more but no pains or BHs really. 

High-five for nights in front of the tv in PJs! :)

I hope none of us go overdue! xxx


----------



## embo216

I'm peeing so much I seriously considered just putting my sons potty next to my bed :lol:


----------



## babydreams85

Fides, completely understand! Rough pregnancy! Hope your LO comes very soon!!!


----------



## rem_82

isobel, i am due the 1st feb and i think bbear is too. I keep getting period typr pains in my back then my stomach, when my mw checked me before she said baby was back to back, but could also be baby engaging.

treating my oh to whatever he wants so we can dtd and see what happens. probably nothing but worth a shot.

had a real lazy day today dozing in front of tv while ds watched fireman sam. its just what i needed!!!

have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Kitty_love

Happy 37 weeks Rem!


----------



## Kitty_love

Thanks for all the kind words, ladies! I really appreciate your support! :hugs:

I do get to hold Blake, getting easier and easier as the tubes come off. There are certain times of the day we can get him out. I usually go over there at least once, sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. He likes to be held and cuddle for about an hour or so, the skin to skin contact is supposed to be good for him. Learned today they may take him out of the incubator into an open air crib/cradle in a few days!


----------



## tntrying22

Good news kitty!


----------



## Jembug

Fab news Kitty! Xx


----------



## Farida_2013

Yay Kitty! That is great news..

I still have 1 week to term but eeek getting impatient but crossing legs!


----------



## fides

congrats to the full term ladies today - your odds of going into labor w/o intervention:

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=02&d=01&y=13


----------



## Newt4

Awesome news kitty!


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> congrats to the full term ladies today - your odds of going into labor w/o intervention:
> 
> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=02&d=01&y=13

Wow that chart is interesting! Who in the world goes to 44 weeks though?? I think I would die!!!!!!! :haha: 

My mom had me at 43 weeks but that was back in the 80s...now my OB won't let me go past 42 and they will induce at 41 if you choose.


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Awesome news kitty. Exciting!

Anyone else sleeping badly for no good reason? The last 2 nights I've been waking up about every 2 hours, not sure why. I'm going to bed exhausted but my mind is going overtime. Nevermind 

Xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I had a couple of days where my mind would not stop! I tend to wake when I turn so it makes no odds how nice my nights sleep was going to be!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekends I'm so excited for when people start posting about labour starting!


----------



## isobel84

I'm so tired today I keep on almost nodding of. I've just put DVD on fort son I hope we can stay on sofa for an hour


----------



## gflady

So glad I'm not working with this tiredness!

Can't wait for the labour and birth posts too :)

Happy Saturday xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

isobel84 said:


> Do u guys get alot of period like pain?
> I've had it on n of last few weeks but this week it's every day!
> I'm so sore :(

Yeah I have pains that feel exactly what I do in the run up to my period and when I am on. 



Nixilix said:


> I haven't had any pain not even BH!! Have started going to the toilet more tho which I had been not as often earlier in pg.
> 
> Anyone want to guess on my bump being blue or pink? What shall I post to help assist?!

I think Pink :)



Kitty_love said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, ladies! I really appreciate your support! :hugs:
> 
> I do get to hold Blake, getting easier and easier as the tubes come off. There are certain times of the day we can get him out. I usually go over there at least once, sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. He likes to be held and cuddle for about an hour or so, the skin to skin contact is supposed to be good for him. Learned today they may take him out of the incubator into an open air crib/cradle in a few days!

Hi Kitty, so glad Blake is doing so well :) xx

Hope you are all ok this Saturday, I have been bouncing on my gym ball lol


----------



## Jembug

I can't find any avent size teat one anywhere!!! I've got four new ones but don't want or need to buy anymore bottles! I've tries sainsburys, Tesco and Morhercare... Last shop is toys r us and Asda? Also mothercare had run out of the milk powder dispensers... Wonder if I will actually be fully ready for this baby?

Hope you all have a fab weekend.
It's my birthday tomoz, 29, eeeek. Me and DH are off out for dinner tomoz night and the girls are staying at my mil so I get a full nights sleep... But I have to be up and at my last NVQ session for 10am on Monday... Still a lie in though xx


----------



## embo216

I would try online hun, ebay should deffo have some in, I've got all my bottles and teats off the sellers on there. All new just online shops :)

Have a wonderful time on your birthday tomorrow!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jembug said:


> I can't find any avent size teat one anywhere!!! I've got four new ones but don't want or need to buy anymore bottles! I've tries sainsburys, Tesco and Morhercare... Last shop is toys r us and Asda? Also mothercare had run out of the milk powder dispensers... Wonder if I will actually be fully ready for this baby?
> 
> Hope you all have a fab weekend.
> It's my birthday tomoz, 29, eeeek. Me and DH are off out for dinner tomoz night and the girls are staying at my mil so I get a full nights sleep... But I have to be up and at my last NVQ session for 10am on Monday... Still a lie in though xx

Asda baby event is coming up so they might have some in then!


----------



## babydreams85

Jem, have you tried Amazon? 

My baby shower is this afternoon, my moms sweet neighbor and good friend are throwing it for me. I feel like my mom has done way too much for me and for baby this pregnancy, I am so thankful for family! :)


----------



## babydreams85

Jem, I went to the UK one for you lol...are these what you're looking for? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-AV...3TRY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358001548&sr=8-1


----------



## smileyfaces

Sooo tired today! Lay on the couch with a quilt trying to nap but got a hyperactive toddler climbing all over me :(


----------



## rem_82

smiley that always happens to me. he is a nightmare. I get toys shoved in my face and his comfort blanket etc. 

kitty great news hope he gets put in a crib soon.

today been so boring. weather is freezing and i havent done anything. We didnt dtd cos i couldnt stay awake lol!!! shouldnt have got into bed while he was in the bath lol!!! never mind. 

Sent oh out for hot stodgy pudding and custard. yummy!!!


----------



## rem_82

ooh forgot happy 37 weeks jem!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news kitty 

Glad everybody doing ok. I went out for a few hours this afternoon and dh had a go of setting up the birthing pool. So scary and real now! My bump has Definately dropped and when I walk feel a jiggle down low. Know LO not engaged but its heading there!! 'Most people thought boy early I but now get if a mixture. 

Really wish I had some time off to tidy the house and sort stuff out.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy term jemma x

I have some maternity photos being done tomorrow. Feel like a bit of a plonker lol I am normally behind the camera!!


----------



## isobel84

I've had a tired morning on the sofa, I'm lucky my boy don't mind playing on his own. Ten we layed in the bath for an hour so I could rest n he play in the water then we had a nap lol 
In the afternoon I felt I had to wash some of baby's clothes and hover everywhere (even sofa and sciling)


----------



## Nixilix

Sounds like everyone is getting prepared! 

I have jut sorted hospital bags properly with th list on top for stuff I'm using til I go into labour. Just about to watch the baby clothes I have. Only washing newborn stuff first and sheets and blankets. Haven't gone overboard which is good - not knowing sex helped that! I'm sure we will have plenty of clothes bought for us when baby arrives!

Phoebes car seat is pink so instead of paying £100 for new one I've got a second hand one for £20 so I can have the cover! So that cover is going in wash now. Will probably change it regardless so it's done an if we have a girl then least we have a spare cover!


----------



## Newt4

Anyone here drink raspberry leaf tea. Im going to try it today. I just drink the one cup and the double it next week right?


----------



## future hopes

:hi:

so i had my hospital appointment on friday and i now have protiene in my urine, i also have been itching like mad so i had to have bloods taken, i wasnt due to go back up there till wednesday but now have to go back up there again tommorow at 9:30am.:wacko:

ive packed my hospital bag now and the babys just need to do me birth plan.
im also now goin in to hospita the nite b4 my induction so i can get settled, so ill be goin in on 29th jan and induced on the 30th jan, that is of coarse if im ok and this protiene dont continue otherwise they may get baby out even earlier than 37 weeks. just hav to c how tommorow goes and if i still hav the protiene in my urine:wacko:


----------



## isobel84

Newt4 said:


> Anyone here drink raspberry leaf tea. Im going to try it today. I just drink the one cup and the double it next week right?

I drink about two cups a day, it's so weak I do t think it does much tbh 
Next week at 35 weeks I start tabletts instead x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> Anyone here drink raspberry leaf tea. Im going to try it today. I just drink the one cup and the double it next week right?

I am drinking it.

I have done 1 cup a day since 32 weeks.

From 34 - 36 - 2 cups a day

36 - 37 - 3 cups a day

37+ - 4 cups a day.


----------



## isobel84

Nixilix said:


> Sounds like everyone is getting prepared!
> 
> I have jut sorted hospital bags properly with th list on top for stuff I'm using til I go into labour. Just about to watch the baby clothes I have. Only washing newborn stuff first and sheets and blankets. Haven't gone overboard which is good - not knowing sex helped that! I'm sure we will have plenty of clothes bought for us when baby arrives!
> 
> Phoebes car seat is pink so instead of paying £100 for new one I've got a second hand one for £20 so I can have the cover! So that cover is going in wash now. Will probably change it regardless so it's done an if we have a girl then least we have a spare cover!

Sounds like u r ready!!
I've still got bags to back, bedding n blankets to wash, loads of bits to buy, birth plan to write...


----------



## isobel84

future hopes said:


> :hi:
> 
> so i had my hospital appointment on friday and i now have protiene in my urine, i also have been itching like mad so i had to have bloods taken, i wasnt due to go back up there till wednesday but now have to go back up there again tommorow at 9:30am.:wacko:
> 
> ive packed my hospital bag now and the babys just need to do me birth plan.
> im also now goin in to hospita the nite b4 my induction so i can get settled, so ill be goin in on 29th jan and induced on the 30th jan, that is of coarse if im ok and this protiene dont continue otherwise they may get baby out even earlier than 37 weeks. just hav to c how tommorow goes and if i still hav the protiene in my urine:wacko:

Oh that's shit, I really hope your wee is showing nothing tomorrow!
Anyhow- not long for u to go now! Exciting!


----------



## future hopes

yes im getting very nervous now about the labour bit. im getting mega braxton hicks now and they can get painfull and all i keep thinking about is how bad they are but how much worse the real thing will be. its scarey:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

just a quick warning about the raspberry-+ tea thing i drank that and took the tablets from 32 weeks with my second DS and it did nothing and i went 2 weeks over due. just thought id warn u. i didnt do it with my other 2 and i didnt go over with them. all the tea did was give me a over active utrus and believe me that was more painfull than labour. so just b carfull guys i dont trust it. i dont want any of u to go through wat i went through cuz i care about u all:hugs:


----------



## rem_82

i dont really get the point of raspberry leaf tea!!!

Future that sucks. I forget what does it mean if there is protien in your wee? Hope it goes away though.

Managed to finally watch one born on the comp earlier, as oh wont watch it. I cried my eyes out with each delivery. So soppy. Cant wait to have that moment, omg this is my little baby!!! So excited.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im hoping im clear of proteine at my apt on weds or they may end up taking me in alough by then will prb have a date of when il become a mummy:wacko: as have apt with consultant for the section on tues


----------



## smileyfaces

RLT does not help you go into labour sooner, it just helps to make your contractions and your pushing more effective when you are in labour :flower:


----------



## future hopes

protiene in ure urine can mean pre elclampsia thats why it has to b watched :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well, DH and I had our first NCT antenatal class today, and it was great. :) I was very impressed, though I feel like I'm much more positive and relaxed about labour/birth than the other (5) ladies. I'm not sure if that's just because I'm a nurse or because I'm naïve about the whole thing! I didn't tell anyone what I do for a living, but DH told some of the men.

My favourite part of the class was trying out labouring positions and breathing exercises with DH. It made me feel very close to him. <3


----------



## future hopes

awwww im glad u enjoyed it hunny, i didnt know u was a nurse thats so cool:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> Awesome news kitty. Exciting!
> 
> Anyone else sleeping badly for no good reason? The last 2 nights I've been waking up about every 2 hours, not sure why. I'm going to bed exhausted but my mind is going overtime. Nevermind
> 
> Xxx

I have been having the same sleeping issues, I think it's our minds going into overdrive maybe? They say insomnia in Late pregnancy is quite common tbh... 

I wish us both luck sleeping well we need it before Beany is here!



Jembug said:


> I can't find any avent size teat one anywhere!!! I've got four new ones but don't want or need to buy anymore bottles! I've tries sainsburys, Tesco and Morhercare... Last shop is toys r us and Asda? Also mothercare had run out of the milk powder dispensers... Wonder if I will actually be fully ready for this baby?
> 
> Hope you all have a fab weekend.
> It's my birthday tomoz, 29, eeeek. Me and DH are off out for dinner tomoz night and the girls are staying at my mil so I get a full nights sleep... But I have to be up and at my last NVQ session for 10am on Monday... Still a lie in though xx

Have you tried a bigger boots store or Superdrug? They should have these too!



Nixilix said:


> Sounds like everyone is getting prepared!
> 
> I have jut sorted hospital bags properly with th list on top for stuff I'm using til I go into labour. Just about to watch the baby clothes I have. Only washing newborn stuff first and sheets and blankets. Haven't gone overboard which is good - not knowing sex helped that! I'm sure we will have plenty of clothes bought for us when baby arrives!
> 
> Phoebes car seat is pink so instead of paying £100 for new one I've got a second hand one for £20 so I can have the cover! So that cover is going in wash now. Will probably change it regardless so it's done an if we have a girl then least we have a spare cover!

Hmm we got a car seat as a pressie, it is 12 months + though and it's pink, even though I am having a girl I would much prefer it to be less .. much less.. pink hehe, it is a Mothercare own brand.. can you really change the covers on that? and if so don't they sell the covers separately?



mrsswaffer said:


> Well, DH and I had our first NCT antenatal class today, and it was great. :) I was very impressed, though I feel like I'm much more positive and relaxed about labour/birth than the other (5) ladies. I'm not sure if that's just because I'm a nurse or because I'm naïve about the whole thing! I didn't tell anyone what I do for a living, but DH told some of the men.
> 
> My favourite part of the class was trying out labouring positions and breathing exercises with DH. It made me feel very close to him. <3

That is awesome! I am happy you like them, wish I can have some too! ^^


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my bump keeps going rock hard tonight bloody hurts:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Ours is a maxi cosi cabriofix so can remove the covers to wash. If the cover is removable and washable is should say so online :)

Edit - Looks like they all have removeable covers so have a look on ebay for a cover or a local facebook selling site?


----------



## Seity

36 weeks and still feeling great. I'm moving up to 4 cups a day of RLT today. I drank it last pregnancy and was only in active labor for 4 hours with only 5 min of pushing. Since it was my 1st baby, I'd have to say I'm either extremely lucky or the RLT helped make everything more efficient.
I've managed to gain 30.5 lbs so far, so that's super. I might actually make the 35 lb minimum I've been aiming for.
 



Attached Files:







36weeks_full_clothes_sm.jpg
File size: 149.8 KB
Views: 3









36weeks_sm.jpg
File size: 149.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Newt4 said:


> Anyone here drink raspberry leaf tea. Im going to try it today. I just drink the one cup and the double it next week right?

Hi, have not tried it this time. It made me have terrible BH before and I get bad BH this time without it so not taking it xx



future hopes said:


> :hi:
> 
> so i had my hospital appointment on friday and i now have protiene in my urine, i also have been itching like mad so i had to have bloods taken, i wasnt due to go back up there till wednesday but now have to go back up there again tommorow at 9:30am.:wacko:
> 
> ive packed my hospital bag now and the babys just need to do me birth plan.
> im also now goin in to hospita the nite b4 my induction so i can get settled, so ill be goin in on 29th jan and induced on the 30th jan, that is of coarse if im ok and this protiene dont continue otherwise they may get baby out even earlier than 37 weeks. just hav to c how tommorow goes and if i still hav the protiene in my urine:wacko:

Hi hun, its getting real close now. Hope your ok and I hope the pain stops soon.



isobel84 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting prepared!
> 
> I have jut sorted hospital bags properly with th list on top for stuff I'm using til I go into labour. Just about to watch the baby clothes I have. Only washing newborn stuff first and sheets and blankets. Haven't gone overboard which is good - not knowing sex helped that! I'm sure we will have plenty of clothes bought for us when baby arrives!
> 
> Phoebes car seat is pink so instead of paying £100 for new one I've got a second hand one for £20 so I can have the cover! So that cover is going in wash now. Will probably change it regardless so it's done an if we have a girl then least we have a spare cover!
> 
> Sounds like u r ready!!
> I've still got bags to back, bedding n blankets to wash, loads of bits to buy, birth plan to write...Click to expand...

I am not organised at all either lol dont worry. I have the maxi cosy car seat too :) 



future hopes said:


> just a quick warning about the raspberry-+ tea thing i drank that and took the tablets from 32 weeks with my second DS and it did nothing and i went 2 weeks over due. just thought id warn u. i didnt do it with my other 2 and i didnt go over with them. all the tea did was give me a over active utrus and believe me that was more painfull than labour. so just b carfull guys i dont trust it. i dont want any of u to go through wat i went through cuz i care about u all:hugs:

It made my BH real bad before! 



mrsswaffer said:


> Well, DH and I had our first NCT antenatal class today, and it was great. :) I was very impressed, though I feel like I'm much more positive and relaxed about labour/birth than the other (5) ladies. I'm not sure if that's just because I'm a nurse or because I'm naïve about the whole thing! I didn't tell anyone what I do for a living, but DH told some of the men.
> 
> My favourite part of the class was trying out labouring positions and breathing exercises with DH. It made me feel very close to him. <3

aw that is lovely. OMG would have been 9yrs ago we went but I can still remember enjoying it too and meeting the other people due near me :) I remember thinking it would be lovely in labour to have a back rub but both times in labour I wanted everyone to get away from me haha. Im lovely 



Seity said:


> 36 weeks and still feeling great. I'm moving up to 4 cups a day of RLT today. I drank it last pregnancy and was only in active labor for 4 hours with only 5 min of pushing. Since it was my 1st baby, I'd have to say I'm either extremely lucky or the RLT helped make everything more efficient.
> I've managed to gain 30.5 lbs so far, so that's super. I might actually make the 35 lb minimum I've been aiming for.

I feel fine too :) I dont even feel pregnant really sometimes lol, well I am very tired but I dont have any of the complaints I had before. Glad your doing so well :)

:flower:

Glad your all ok, love catching up with you all. Hope we all keep up a chat threat with our bubbas :)


----------



## isobel84

By the time my princess makes n entry to Te world - all your little ones will be sleeping trough, weaned and potty trained :( 

I need a sarnie with cherry tomatoes


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

isobel84 said:


> By the time my princess makes n entry to Te world - all your little ones will be sleeping trough, weaned and potty trained :(
> 
> I need a sarnie with cherry tomatoes

lol your only due 7days after me :)


----------



## Wiggler

There is a good thing about not being one of the first ones due in this thread, when we have had our babies loads of other women will already have theirs and we won't get as broody at the new arrivals after ours. 

Apart from the preemies I was 3rd I think out of the regulars in the may 2011 thread and when all the others were born I was soooooo broody! I don't want to be broody again after this one :rofl:


----------



## isobel84

7 days is a life time when your Preggo 
Plus she will prob be atleast 14 days late 

Ok I've stopped being negative now :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You may not be last.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Midnight_Fairy said:


> isobel84 said:
> 
> 
> By the time my princess makes n entry to Te world - all your little ones will be sleeping trough, weaned and potty trained :(
> 
> I need a sarnie with cherry tomatoes
> 
> lol your only due 7days after me :)Click to expand...

And one day after me! :) I'm not worried about who gets there first/last. Our babies will all come when they're ready. I can't wait to have a newborn. I don't think I'll even mind getting up in the night numerous times! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Does anyone elses lilone seem to prefer a certain side of your tum? She doesnt seem to like my left side stretches as much as she can till it really hurts my side on the right lol


----------



## Wiggler

My little lady likes to lay on the right side of my tummy. I had a little shock earlier when I woke from my nap, my tummy felt really odd, she had moved to the right side and was kicking where she normally lays, then moved back. It was like she was pumping a pillow or something :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I prod my bump, it's always more solid on the right hand side (where I guess his/her spine is), so I think Baby loooooooves lying that way. Apparently though, the best position for Baby to be born in is with its back to Mum's left hand side.


----------



## MileyMamma

My little lady loves my rig side too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Shes currently keeping me awake as shes having a good stretch I have a foot almost round into my back lol amd shes got hicups again so got that low down in my pelvis!


----------



## Wiggler

As long as her spine isn't against mine and she doesn't try to come forehead first like my son I am happy :rofl: Bethany laid in a similar position to this one and her labour was AMAZING! Hopefully I am in for a repeat performance this time :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> My little lady likes to lay on the right side of my tummy. I had a little shock earlier when I woke from my nap, my tummy felt really odd, she had moved to the right side and was kicking where she normally lays, then moved back. It was like she was pumping a pillow or something :rofl:

Lol placenta pillow maybe? Lol


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: probably, at my 20 week scan she had her feet nice and snug against the placenta and wouldn't move them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :rofl: probably, at my 20 week scan she had her feet nice and snug against the placenta and wouldn't move them

Lol awww warming her tootsies! Mine prefers her toes in her mouth lol


----------



## Wiggler

Awww :cloud9: 

Me and OH decided to put off the sterilisation. We both realise things might change and even with my pelvis we might want another in 5-10 years so I am looking into long term contraception now.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Awww :cloud9:
> 
> Me and OH decided to put off the sterilisation. We both realise things might change and even with my pelvis we might want another in 5-10 years so I am looking into long term contraception now.

Ive decided as it took us so long and we dont have much nookie as it is we are safe with non ( watch us fall again in 6 mths lol)


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: And you are super fertile after birth too :)


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> congrats to the full term ladies today - your odds of going into labor w/o intervention:
> 
> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=02&d=01&y=13
> 
> Wow that chart is interesting! Who in the world goes to 44 weeks though?? I think I would die!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> My mom had me at 43 weeks but that was back in the 80s...now my OB won't let me go past 42 and they will induce at 41 if you choose.Click to expand...

yeah - in this state, if you are not high risk you go to 42 weeks then need a full biophysical from an OB to see if they'll give you an extra week - i know of people who've gone pas 42 weeks, but i don't know anyone who has gone past 43 - can't imagine!!



babydreams85 said:


> My baby shower is this afternoon, my moms sweet neighbor and good friend are throwing it for me. I feel like my mom has done way too much for me and for baby this pregnancy, I am so thankful for family! :)

oh - how fun!!



mrsswaffer said:


> Well, DH and I had our first NCT antenatal class today, and it was great. :) I was very impressed, though I feel like I'm much more positive and relaxed about labour/birth than the other (5) ladies. I'm not sure if that's just because I'm a nurse or because I'm naïve about the whole thing! I didn't tell anyone what I do for a living, but DH told some of the men.
> 
> My favourite part of the class was trying out labouring positions and breathing exercises with DH. It made me feel very close to him. <3

awww, glad you had a good time!



Wiggler said:


> :haha: And you are super fertile after birth too :)

oh, yes, and the few months afterward, apparently. :blush:


----------



## Kitty_love

babydreams85 said:


> Jem, have you tried Amazon?
> 
> My baby shower is this afternoon, my moms sweet neighbor and good friend are throwing it for me. I feel like my mom has done way too much for me and for baby this pregnancy, I am so thankful for family! :)

Hope you had a great time at your baby shower!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My baby has only ever been led on the right lol. Having serious bh tonight. They are bh as irregular but my uterus has definitely done some contracting tonight. Ouch!


----------



## gflady

Hello! Have slept for only 5 hours last night and can't get back to sleep :(

Mine lies lying with his back to my left side as I only ever get kicks to my far right side. Likes tickling my bladder with his hands too. I'm trying really hard to be patient and trust that he'll arrive when the time is right but I just can't wait to meet him and cuddle him :)

Ooo, happy birthday Jem!


----------



## tntrying22

MrsS, We had our first class today too! Thought it was helpful - we had a big group (14 couples!) and everyone asked good questions. It was nice to take a tour of the hospital and see where we'd be. Today was about terms of labor, what to expect for emotions, what false/true labor is like, stages of labor, relaxation techniques and where to go/tour. Next week, it's pain options, post partum for mom/baby, cscections, newborn care I think.

Had a lovely nap after class today and then pigged out on sushi and cheesecake! Yum!

Babydreams, hope the shower was fun!

Happy birthday Jem!

Heartburn has been horrid today argh! And I think I may have chipped one of my teeth a little as it's bothering me now being very sensitive :(

Happy 35 weeks blueyes!:flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, it's good that we've started classes at the same time. I'm glad you enjoyed yours. :) We didn't have a tour - the classes are held at a village hall just outside the city in which I live (Canterbury), and the hospital here doesn't have a maternity ward anymore.


----------



## Lindylou

Happy birthday Jem 

My LO is always on the right. Mw saiid LO will stay there and just wriggle into position. You know the way they say sleep on your side I always wake up on my back. I cannot help it. I have so much I want to do today but having just woke up it is taking all my energy to get out of bed!! Xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

DS1 was awake from 2.55 until 6.10 when I finally lost patience with him. Left him in his room alone for ten minutes and then went back in to him and he was so upset he fell back to sleep.

So tired. Im sick of this routine he is in of waking up and having tantrums in the night and kicking and scratching and pinching and slapping if he doesnt get his own way :( Dreading what it is going to be like with a newborn too, will have no sleep at all.


----------



## gflady

oh no, poor you Smiley. Sounds miserable. Hope he improves by the time baby comes. xxx


----------



## rem_82

smiley, we are the same. my oh suggests we put both boys in a room together til they grow out of it!!! He was waking cos he has been ill, but last nioght was just plain naughty!!! This always happens. Im sick of crashing on the couch in the morning while he watches tv. Just dont have any energy. OH is useless too!!!

Feeling ready to throw a tantrum at OH. He has not even bothered to go to other house to finish it so we can move in. The last few days he not been getting out of bed til 10am, then expecting me to make him porridge, then he sits in front of tv and comp til about 1. Then after that he faffs about doing other stuff. I give up completely. Glad i just got everything ready for baby here. The move will never happen. His behaviour is making me really dislike him.


----------



## smileyfaces

Big hugs rem :hugs: its awful isnt it, Im at the end of my tether with DS.

Your hubby sounds like he needs a very hard kick up the back side. If theres one thing I cant tolerate from my OH it is laziness.


----------



## Nixilix

Happy birthday jem!

DD was up at 12 an 2 but I've been going in telling her all is ok and it's bedtime. We have the gro clock and I tell her the star is there so it's night time. Then I leave! Might take 5 mins of winging but she does go back to sleep. But it's day time nap that is getting us! She won't nap in cot if my DH is in the house cause she screams for him thinking he'll give in. But when I'm on my own with her she will. 

Have to take her out in the car cause she won't nap! Can't be doing that with a newborn!


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy birthday jem :) I slept awful again, just can't sleep and I'm so damn uncomfortable, my sides hurts dn my hips from only laying on my sides I'm at breaking point I need some sleep! 
My DD has been awake during the night too not sure why :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Happy birthday jem, sorry to all those whos los sleeping is up the wall. Ive woken AGAIN with puffy fingers, headache and lituraly aftrr just waking up bp was at 140 over 80 blah aint going bk to hosp today think my body just hatrs sundays lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy birthday Jem

Nix...when DS wakes up he screams and throws tantrums unless we put him in our bed and then he will fall straight to sleep. But last night Iput him in our bed and he just kept full n stomping his feet into my bump :nope: Had enough of him. Seriously considering CIO. Feel awful though.

What has everyone got planned for today? I might actually do my hospital bag today!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy birthday Jem, I hope you have a lovely day! 

Had a crap nights sleep here too, I hope everyone has a better sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Whisper...maybe you should call for advice, that BP doesnt sound right!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Whisper...maybe you should call for advice, that BP doesnt sound right!

its droped to 130 again now just going to watch it if it goes up again il go in now down to 116:wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Your BP will fluctuate constantly anyway - it doesn't stay the same throughout the day. I think you should keep an eye, and if it's persistently high (ie: systolic higher than 140), gave them a ring. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> DS1 was awake from 2.55 until 6.10 when I finally lost patience with him. Left him in his room alone for ten minutes and then went back in to him and he was so upset he fell back to sleep.
> 
> So tired. Im sick of this routine he is in of waking up and having tantrums in the night and kicking and scratching and pinching and slapping if he doesnt get his own way :( Dreading what it is going to be like with a newborn too, will have no sleep at all.

My son did exactly the same the month before my daughter was born. I was in tears wondering how I would cope but it worked out ok and he did start sleeping through again. Hugs. Hope it sorts itself out xx



WhisperOfHope said:


> Happy birthday jem, sorry to all those whos los sleeping is up the wall. Ive woken AGAIN with puffy fingers, headache and lituraly aftrr just waking up bp was at 140 over 80 blah aint going bk to hosp today think my body just hatrs sundays lol

:( Hope you are ok xx



mrsswaffer said:


> Your BP will fluctuate constantly anyway - it doesn't stay the same throughout the day. I think you should keep an eye, and if it's persistently high (ie: systolic higher than 140), gave them a ring. :)

Oh I didnt know that, I cant take mine at home anyway but good to know how it changes. I guess it makes sense.

Happy Birthday Jem xxx

Hope you are all enjoying Sunday xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Happy Birthday Jem!!! Have a great day!


----------



## gflady

Boo to rubbish sleep!!! It sucks big time, doesn't it. Hope we all get some better sleep soon!

I'm going to crash on the sofa for the afternoon now. Hope there's something good on tv. 

Whisper, I would give the hospital a call. Your high BP and other symptoms together don't sound right. xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

MF I was in tears by 6.10am when I had to lock him in his room! I was crying because I felt bad for him, crying because I felt sorry for myself and crying because I had terrible tummy ache! Rarrr hope he sleeps through soon!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy birthday Jem hope you are having a great day!

Happy 35 wks Tn!


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley and rem- I am tired enough without having a LO to look after. I cannot imagine how exhausted you are. I seriously don't know how men do it!! How do they just let everything go over their head and relax , if we did nothing would ever ever get done. My dh has promised to pick all his clothes up from spare room and Hoover and put shopping away while I'm sorting baby stuff..... We will see.... At the moment he is watching football.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> MF I was in tears by 6.10am when I had to lock him in his room! I was crying because I felt bad for him, crying because I felt sorry for myself and crying because I had terrible tummy ache! Rarrr hope he sleeps through soon!

It will be ok :hugs::hugs: Dont feel bad about putting a film on or laying on sofa all day thats what the HV said to me. No need for guilt when you need to rest too xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> MF I was in tears by 6.10am when I had to lock him in his room! I was crying because I felt bad for him, crying because I felt sorry for myself and crying because I had terrible tummy ache! Rarrr hope he sleeps through soon!
> 
> It will be ok :hugs::hugs: Dont feel bad about putting a film on or laying on sofa all day thats what the HV said to me. No need for guilt when you need to rest too xxClick to expand...

Well OH has gone out with his mates watching football :dohh: and LO is asleep so Im having a well earned rest! Should really have a nap but need to get stuff sorted for tea *sigh* I will be in bed extra early tonight!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Grrr men!

p.s happy 34 weeks x


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks!


----------



## isobel84

I've got no apetite lately I don't think I eat enough calories but baby will take what she needs from me. I just hope I get a little apetite back a I need the energy with a toddler at home. 

Another week over and done with, it that aspect I love Mondays :) (and cuz it's eastenders)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm exhausted!!! Dh still watching tv grrrtrr


----------



## embo216

isobel84 said:


> I've got no apetite lately I don't think I eat enough calories but baby will take what she needs from me. I just hope I get a little apetite back a I need the energy with a toddler at home.
> 
> Another week over and done with, it that aspect I love Mondays :) (and cuz it's eastenders)

How much do you hate that Kirsty woman- arghh, they got rid of Derek then just added someone just as awful and annoying!



I've been on a mad nesting frenzy all day- feels good!:blush:


----------



## Lindylou

Does anybody on here watch greys anatomy? I have them saved for when I'm in early labour. Derek would take my mind off anything :)


----------



## isobel84

Omg can't stand her but can't blame her either 

:blush: max has always been ehmm a secret crush :blush: 

Not watching GA


----------



## Lindylou

Greys is fab!!


----------



## embo216

Ive always wanted to watch greys but I missed the first few series and never got round to catching up :( I used to LOVE ER though :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hate that Eastenders kirsty woman!
I cant stop eating today x


----------



## Best step mum

Hi everyone, 

I haven't been on much in the last few days, Daniel has settled in really well at home, he is eating well and only cries when he needs something. I just want to cuddle him all the time though!

I still can't believe that he is here! I would have been 37 weeks today!

For all first timers, the birth was not as bad as I thought and I did it mostly on gas and air,just concentrate on the end result and you will do fine! 

I'll keep checking for updates from everyone in the next few weeks- it's getting exciting now!

Hope u all are keeping well! X


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Best step mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on much in the last few days, Daniel has settled in really well at home, he is eating well and only cries when he needs something. I just want to cuddle him all the time though!
> 
> I still can't believe that he is here! I would have been 37 weeks today!
> 
> For all first timers, the birth was not as bad as I thought and I did it mostly on gas and air,just concentrate on the end result and you will do fine!
> 
> I'll keep checking for updates from everyone in the next few weeks- it's getting exciting now!
> 
> Hope u all are keeping well! X

So glad to hear he is settling in and doing well!


----------



## rem_82

hey best, glad your all home, and great that he is settling.

I never get to watch much that i want to. wanted to watch greys, and wanted to watch vampire diaries, but that started when ds was born so never got to!!!! Best i get is all the cooking shows. 

OH did go out for 3 hours today and says he will be at it all day tomorrow, providing i make him an egg breakfast with the eggs that he kindly purchased today!!!! Cheeky shit!!!

I been having pains again today in my abdomen, but they are irregular so i'm not worried at the moment. Although its starting snowing now, so garuntee she will be out in the mist of it!!!! MW tomorrow.


----------



## rem_82

oh and smiley, I wish us a great nights kip tonight!!!! contemplating locking his gate as his waking up starting earlier and earlier!!! Last night he first woke at 10pm. It just goes on from there!!!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## yellow11

I've never seen greys. I do have series 1&2 of madmen to watch when I'm on maternity leave. And I really would like to see downtown. I haven't watched it either coz I wanna see it from the start. 

Kirsty is a pain though..... she's so smug and irritating


----------



## isobel84

I'm so sore 
This pregnancy has been hell 

I'm just tossing n turning n moving about in my living room cuz I don't know what to do with myself. Tonight it's my lower back n lower bump! I just wanna lay down n sleep til I'm 40 weeks


----------



## embo216

Oh I LOVE downton! I can't believe what they did Christmas day though :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Best step mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on much in the last few days, Daniel has settled in really well at home, he is eating well and only cries when he needs something. I just want to cuddle him all the time though!
> 
> I still can't believe that he is here! I would have been 37 weeks today!
> 
> For all first timers, the birth was not as bad as I thought and I did it mostly on gas and air,just concentrate on the end result and you will do fine!
> 
> I'll keep checking for updates from everyone in the next few weeks- it's getting exciting now!
> 
> Hope u all are keeping well! X

So glad all is ok, I saw a picture on FB and he is scrummy, just perfect! What does he weigh now?:flower:



embo216 said:


> Oh I LOVE downton! I can't believe what they did Christmas day though :cry:

I have not watched downtown but I have it on netflix ready for night feeds lol xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 BSM. I'm determined to keep my eye on the prize during labour, and would love to do it all on G&A. Only time will tell how I do, but I'm feeling really positive about it.


----------



## smileyfaces

rem_82 said:


> oh and smiley, I wish us a great nights kip tonight!!!! contemplating locking his gate as his waking up starting earlier and earlier!!! Last night he first woke at 10pm. It just goes on from there!!!!
> Good luck!!!

Good luck to you too! OH is just upstairs putting him to bed, but he went up there 5 mins ago so he must be putting up a fight :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

BSM great news that you are home and Daniel is settling in well!

Mrsswaffer...it is doable on just gas and air...if I can do it anyone can! (Although admittedly I did beg for a cesaerean at one point :haha: )


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I'm resigned to the fact that a lot of ladies go a little bit irrational and mad during transition, so I'm expecting to say 'I can't do it' and want to go home. Hehe! It's all part of the process in my eyes!


----------



## smileyfaces

I wanted to push from 7cm but they wouldnt let me and then once I got to 10cm they said I COULD push but I went on strike and refused to because they took my gas and air away :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was begging for any pain relief but I didn't get given it anyway lol so I did it both times without anything! It does hurt but at the end of the day we all know baby is going to come out an dour bodies know what to do so you are doing the right thing by not stressing, there is no need :) xx


----------



## gflady

Yay, so glad daniel's home with you now BSM. 

Love Greys but the series finale ruined it a bit for me.

I really want to give birth with just G&A. But all of my friends who have had babies are really discouraging and dismissive when I tell them that. They''re all like "just you wait, the pain will be so much that you'll be begging for an epidural". It's really starting to bother me now, and really hope they're wrong. If they disagree why can't they just say nothing instead of judging my choices. Ok, rant over.

DH is home tonight after his 4 nights away, woo woo! So glad. The days have been fine without him but the nights have been rubbish.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ ugh just ignore people hun. You should hear the looks I get when I say I want a Homebirth. Have got used to smiling sweetly but ignoring people :D


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> Yay, so glad daniel's home with you now BSM.
> 
> Love Greys but the series finale ruined it a bit for me.
> 
> I really want to give birth with just G&A. But all of my friends who have had babies are really discouraging and dismissive when I tell them that. They''re all like "just you wait, the pain will be so much that you'll be begging for an epidural". It's really starting to bother me now, and really hope they're wrong. If they disagree why can't they just say nothing instead of judging my choices. Ok, rant over.
> 
> DH is home tonight after his 4 nights away, woo woo! So glad. The days have been fine without him but the nights have been rubbish.

I don't know why some woman say that! I'm always the kind of person who says yea it hurts but you can handle it! I did say I wanted a epi during transition and wanted to give up :lol: It was way too late then for one!


----------



## Farida_2013

gflady said:


> Yay, so glad daniel's home with you now BSM.
> 
> Love Greys but the series finale ruined it a bit for me.
> 
> I really want to give birth with just G&A. But all of my friends who have had babies are really discouraging and dismissive when I tell them that. They''re all like "just you wait, the pain will be so much that you'll be begging for an epidural". It's really starting to bother me now, and really hope they're wrong. If they disagree why can't they just say nothing instead of judging my choices. Ok, rant over.
> 
> DH is home tonight after his 4 nights away, woo woo! So glad. The days have been fine without him but the nights have been rubbish.

Oh so many people always want to dish on stuff that would otherwise worry you and act like they know better.. but like I always say.. just because you gave birth and your pain threshold is low doesnt mean you know everything.. every birth and every woman is different and I would not avoid the experience of hte painful yet life changing experience of natural birth just to satisfy people around me :)

You go gflady!! you will do great and we are all here to back what ever birth you want up!! :D


AFM - I have my bag packed my baby's bag packed and although i am very depressed because I can't find the bag that has my favourite outfits for beany and i think I lost them, it is getting exciting now! 

gfLady I am sleeping very badly too :( so hugs from me to you

Jem happy birthday!!! My birthday is on the 21st of Feb :D

Best Step Mum - Oh what lovely news and I loved your encouraging message! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Gflady, ignore them. Of course it hurts. You would be naiive to think that it wouldn't but that doesn't mean you will beg for an epi. Just keep controlled and remember that every pain is one step closer to meeting your baby!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Even if you do have pain relief its nothing to be ashamed off x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You just do what you have to do - every labour is different and no one can say what you will and won't need.

I never ever planned on have an epi but when my first induction went a bit wrong I had to weigh up the options because the situation had changed. People have pain relief for different reasons too - I was really encouraged to have an epi before I was even uncomfortable because I had been awake for the best part of 36 hours and they wanted me to sleep to have the energy to push her out - which thankfully I did :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Great news bsm. So glad you are all home. 

I get weird looks when I say I want a home birth and will try and manage on gas and air. The number if women who come out with horror stories! I really want to try and hold it together and keep focused.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh just smile at them it annoys people hehe x


----------



## tntrying22

BSM glad to hear all is going well x

Gf - pay no mind. Everyone's experience is different. if you do end up wanting one then, you do and if you don't, then kudos to you.

I love Greys! Ugh last weeks was really sad.

Ugh my feet have really started to get puffy as of today. BOO. And heartburn has taken up residence now I am afraid.


----------



## fides

:hugs: try some watermelon or cucumber - really helps me keep swelling down. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

Morning! DD slept 630-7am and only woke cause I woke her with MS!! Oooops. I've been awake since 5 tho!?! Why oh why!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Snow here this morning!


----------



## smileyfaces

LO slept from 9pm-6.45 but woke once in the night crying to come into our bed :dohh: So I had a rubbish sleep with a toddlers feet prodding my back for most of the night!

No snow here! It snowed all day yesterday on and off but didnt really stick to the ground!


----------



## isobel84

I sleep do hard nothing wakes me, my son came to my bed 11ish n woke up 7.30- way to early I don't turn lights on until earliest 8 :/


----------



## Wiggler

Morning!

My 2 slept in til 6 which was a lovely surprise as Dylan normally wakes at 4.30ish :happydance: I had an early night and was asleep by 8pm and I think all the crap sleep I have had has messed with my body clock because I was up and wide awake at 3am :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive been feeling sick all morning and just had to run to the loo to throw up :( and as I was being sick I peed myself :( :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Morning all lots of white stuff here today n lots more due tomo and weds both days I have appointments lol, had a terrible sleep last night but was my own fault as had a nap at almost 6 pm didnt wake till quarter to 9! Ooops lol 36 weeks today yikes and we had nookie last night first time on almost 6mths! So have a happy hubby lol


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Ive been feeling sick all morning and just had to run to the loo to throw up :( and as I was being sick I peed myself :( :(

oh hun its horrible isn't it :( Every morning I have to be sick and that means I pee myself too :lol: So sexy!


----------



## Nixilix

I pee sick too! And some snow here... Waiting for more :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Ive been feeling sick all morning and just had to run to the loo to throw up :( and as I was being sick I peed myself :( :(
> 
> oh hun its horrible isn't it :( Every morning I have to be sick and that means I pee myself too :lol: So sexy!Click to expand...

Ive done it too, cant be helped! :hugs::hugs: Pregnancy is soooo glam! 

No snow here, not even a sprinkling of frost! 

Took kids to school just eating some crunchy nut clusters. A month till due date for me today! :winkwink:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good to know Im not the only one with next to no bladder control :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its an exclusive club :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Well I don't wanna be a part of it! :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hahahaha x:flower:


----------



## embo216

:lol: Tenna ladies here we come :haha:


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Sorry about the MS smiley, sucks. Glad I'm not part of the peeing myself club yet, but I'm sure I will be post birth so keep a space for me!

Slept so much better last night, probs because DH is back. Still woke up every 2 hours at one point but easily went back to sleep. 

We had some snow yday, but it's just raining here now.

Happy one month til d day midnight!

What are you guys up to today? Last week was so busy was different things, but this week I have nothing on at all and it's so weird.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad you slept better. I can hold the pee in for ages but when I am being sick I cant control it sometimes! I hate being sick, I have been sicky again last few days :(
Nothing planned her for me at all, well not till 2.40 and then I have school run x


----------



## gflady

Oh no, poor you Midnight. That's rubbish. How come? I sicked in my mouth last night but it was just because of acid reflux rather than anything else. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Lindylou

I've been up since 5. Why why why when I have a day off!!! Now getting hair done so dont have to worry about it for a while. 

Mum had a little comment about home birth again- said my brother is really worried as well. It makes me want to scream!! I'm not an idiot. If there was the slightest complication or risk I will head straight the hospital. If I cannot cope with gas I will go and get the drugs!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My mum hates the idea too but I have ignored her lol xx

I think its partly heartburn that makes me sick :-(


----------



## smileyfaces

I would LOVE a homebirth! Really am considering it (even though it is getting a bit late for it!)

Im starting to get really concerned about breastfeeding. I bottle fed Oscar and so have NO idea how to breastfeed.


----------



## gflady

Ugh, people are so annoying. 

I feel really rotten today- sicky, constipated, tired. I feel like my whole body is just groaning. Sorry to moan, x


----------



## smileyfaces

Gf I know how you're feeling! Vomitting this morning, had a bit of diarreah (sorry tmi) and I just feel achey and bleurgh! Just want to go to bed and sleep the day away but alas I have stuff to do :(


----------



## gflady

It's rubbish, isn't it. Hope you feel better soon Smiley xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am back from my 34 weeks diabetes and consultant appointment - everything hinges on my 36 week scan (2 weeks today) as to when they will induce, I am really hoping 39 weeks now rather than 38 but it really depends on how my fluid levels are looking.

I am so so happy, unless something very drastic happens now they are letting me stay on diet control, I am really proud of myself. Doing diet control from 16 weeks this time has been really tough but hopefully it will all be worth it :flower:


----------



## gflady

Good news, and well done AP! It's impressive that you've managed to stick to the diet. It sounds really difficult! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay well done AP


----------



## sara3337

I am on insulin and on Sat had two hypos:( that was scary. reduced the dose. they want me to have the baby 38-39w.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

well done AP.

Hope your all ok. My appt is Wednesday so hope baby is not transverse still LOL.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive got consultant tomorrow really nervouse about it and the whole section idea but my frauen artz thinks its for best too stilk scary as big op :-|


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It is scary but you will be in safe hands hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> It is scary but you will be in safe hands hun xx

Whats scaryer is it could be just 2 weeks away! Lol nah the lamguage barier and long hosp stay is scary as im worried I wont be able to explain properly if in pain etc


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck at your appt Whisper. 

Sorry some of you ladies are feeling so awful. :(


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck whisper. 

Well done Amelie. 

I feel sicky- is that normal? No heartburn but sicky feeling. X


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> It is scary but you will be in safe hands hun xx
> 
> Whats scaryer is it could be just 2 weeks away! Lol nah the lamguage barier and long hosp stay is scary as im worried I wont be able to explain properly if in pain etcClick to expand...

Oh I know the feeling, I am worried too even though I am half german, my German isn't that perfect and I don't know how I would explain complex feelings... 
Also is it true that they have to keep you for a week in German hospitals?? Even if you had a normal V-birth?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> It is scary but you will be in safe hands hun xx
> 
> Whats scaryer is it could be just 2 weeks away! Lol nah the lamguage barier and long hosp stay is scary as im worried I wont be able to explain properly if in pain etcClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I know the feeling, I am worried too even though I am half german, my German isn't that perfect and I don't know how I would explain complex feelings...
> Also is it true that they have to keep you for a week in German hospitals?? Even if you had a normal V-birth?Click to expand...

ermmm normal vaginal birth is 2-5 days but you can do ambulant birth where you can go home a few hours after if no problems


----------



## Farida_2013

Ambulant? :o wassat? lol sorry totally clueless here hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Ambulant? :o wassat? lol sorry totally clueless here hehe

ermmm as an outpatient where you just go in for a procedure and then home again that day


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> I've been up since 5. Why why why when I have a day off!!! Now getting hair done so dont have to worry about it for a while.
> 
> Mum had a little comment about home birth again- said my brother is really worried as well. It makes me want to scream!! I'm not an idiot. If there was the slightest complication or risk I will head straight the hospital. If I cannot cope with gas I will go and get the drugs!!!!

:hugs: try not to let them bother you - i know that is hard, but it's your birth, not theirs. :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks fides. All any of us want is a bit of support! I do worry about "what if" something goes wrong but having spoken to the mw they monitor you so closely it seems you are looked after more than in some hospitals!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Thanks fides. All any of us want is a bit of support! I do worry about "what if" something goes wrong but having spoken to the mw they monitor you so closely it seems you are looked after more than in some hospitals!

wasnt that long ago women were giving birth at home all the time, people forget that


----------



## tntrying22

Ugh I wish I could just sleep until baby gets here...:sleep:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Ugh I wish I could just sleep until baby gets here...:sleep:

ive been sleeping so much lately but at the wrong times:shrug: daytime im so tired night time wide awake!


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> Thanks fides. All any of us want is a bit of support! I do worry about "what if" something goes wrong but having spoken to the mw they monitor you so closely it seems you are looked after more than in some hospitals!

exactly - they are trained to look for things to go wrong and if anything, they're more likely to jump the gun and transfer you to hospital as a precaution b/c they'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks fides. Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think you are looked after better at home in a way. They told me two midwifes will be at my home fir the birth. When I had DD I was ringing the buzzer like a goodun and they still took about 15mins to get to me! Lol. Its about being where you feel best whether that be at home or hosp. 
Any one know why I would be in agony on one leg?


----------



## gflady

Have you slept on it awkwardly Midnight? I have a really sore shoulder from sleeping on it awkwardly. The weight of the babe is taking its toll on my body now. 

I think nausea at this stage is normal because everything's so cramped. I've noticed I feel more sick if I'm tired too. Had a nap this afternoon and felt better for it. 

Had a super lazy PJs day today. Feel semi-bad for it but so needed! Debating whether to change in time for when DH gets home but can't really be bothered. I'm a rubbish wife at mo.

Does anyone have random moments when you just feel a bit down? It's such a weird time waiting for LO to arrive. I know that my life is going to change dramatically and I'm a little worried about post-pregnancy weight loss and the fact that you can't diet when breastfeeding.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I think you are looked after better at home in a way. They told me two midwifes will be at my home fir the birth. When I had DD I was ringing the buzzer like a goodun and they still took about 15mins to get to me! Lol. Its about being where you feel best whether that be at home or hosp.
> Any one know why I would be in agony on one leg?

maybe a trapped nerve?


----------



## Lindylou

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I think you are looked after better at home in a way. They told me two midwifes will be at my home fir the birth. When I had DD I was ringing the buzzer like a goodun and they still took about 15mins to get to me! Lol. Its about being where you feel best whether that be at home or hosp.
> Any one know why I would be in agony on one leg?

Maybe LO is pushing on a nerve at the moment? 

I got told 1 mw but when close to delivery there are two- 1 to look after me if needed and 1 for baby.


----------



## Lindylou

Gflady- that's the reason I think I happy being pregnant. I'm exhausted but so worried about how I will handle the change I want to be a good mum and cope and do everything right for LO but know I will make mistakes. Mum worries starting already and bump not here yet!!


----------



## gflady

Lindylou said:


> Gflady- that's the reason I think I happy being pregnant. I'm exhausted but so worried about how I will handle the change I want to be a good mum and cope and do everything right for LO but know I will make mistakes. Mum worries starting already and bump not here yet!!

Yup, exactly! It's going to be crazy. I think I'd rather just get on with it now though. The more I think about what will be the more I worry. But at least when the baby's here there'll probably less time to worry.


----------



## Lindylou

I think that- as much as I'm happy being pregnant I want to know how I will manage. The not knowing is what I struggle with- not knowing how labour feels, how I will be, what will happen after etc


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm confident my body will know what to do. It's meant to go through childbirth, so that's how I see it all. We're built for this. :D


----------



## Lindylou

That's what I keep thinking and trying to focus on .... Then I have those moments of self doubt and think "oh shit, in the next few weeks...."


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im more scared of the afterpains :-( they were shocking after Dd worse than labour x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dont worry. I think there is an expection we should be ecstatic etc. Yes we are happy to be pregnant but it is completely normal to be overwhelmed and nervous and sometimes even doubts. The feelings are all normal x


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg I never had the after pains with DS so Im dreading getting them this time...heard horror stories!


----------



## Lindylou

Who designed this childbirth thing - 9 months of issues, labour and just when you thought it was done after pains and leaking boobs :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lindylou said:


> Who designed this childbirth thing - 9 months of issues, labour and just when you thought it was done after pains and leaking boobs :D

it was obviosuly a man


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Defo a man!


----------



## gflady

I'm not too nervous about labour, I'm more nervous about the afterpains too. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dare i ask about these afterpains or will i freak?


----------



## Seity

I never had any afterpains with my first and I'm getting the drugs for labor, so not too fussed about that either. Hoping my labor isn't too fast and dreading the sleep deprivation, 1000's of diaper changes, and non stop feeding of a new born. Praying that #2 isn't the nightmare baby that #1 was.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My afterpains were ouchy, I had to breathe through a few like I did contractions. 

I have heard they get worse with each baby though :dohh:


----------



## MileyMamma

Don't remember any after pains do you get them with a section?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

MileyMamma said:


> Don't remember any after pains do you get them with a section?

They are caused by your uterus shrinking back down to size so I assume so....

I know they are normally made worse by bfing, I use to get them worse whilst feeding my daughter.

They really only a last a few days though - tbh I was so achey, tired and felt like I had been kicked in the foof they were the last of my worries :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i tell you the main thing im looking forward to other then baby of course is having my bladder back to myself!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol dont worry this is number 3 so sure il get delightful ones. Good thing is its healthy sign as uterus shrinking and you can use hot bot etc x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

midnight can i just say ur maternity pic on fb is stunning and what a great way to remember bump


----------



## WhisperOfHope

owchy she keeps beating the hell out of my cervix since last night feels like an electric shock each punch owchy


----------



## embo216

I had no afterpains with my 1st but with my 2nd they were unbearable! Dreading them this time :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

I had no afterpains with Dylan, only mild ones with Bethany, I'm a bit scared what they will be like this time :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> midnight can i just say ur maternity pic on fb is stunning and what a great way to remember bump

Aw thanks. I should get the rest soon xx


----------



## MileyMamma

Maybe I did have them just didn't notice due to pure exhaustion, and the pain of my wound!


----------



## rem_82

had a pretty rubbish day today. OH broke his promise as usual and didnt leave house. When i got to mw I embarrased myself by bursting into tears. Not good. Luckily she is nice. Ive also been in pain today as baby is just so low. 
MW checked me out and said she cant understand how baby has been engaged for so long and still not come out. Fortunately she isnt back to back anymore. :thumbup: She also noticed i had some show in my urine sample so she thinks it could happen very soon. I think what with the mental snow expected, she will probably come out this week!!! Just my luck !!! :wacko:

GF dont worry about what other people think. I did it on gas and air, and i did beg for the hard stuff towards the end, but i was too far gone. I did it without and hey when your baby is in your arms, you wont care!!! I'm determined to do it again this time.

We have lots of snow here, and its started up again, so i'm dreading shopping tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad baby is not back to back still hun. That is ouchies xx


----------



## future hopes

HELLO LADIES:flower:

well a lots been happening my blood results came back sunday and my bile acids r high, ive also had severe itchy skin. i was due to go in to b monitered today and have bloods done at 2.30pm but i woke up this morning feeling ill i had the worse headache ever i mean uit was so bad and also my face was puffy and bright red, i also felt worried about the babies movments as she wasnt moving very much, so i called the hospital first thing this morning and they told me to go strait in.

wen i got there put me on the moniter and then they got the consultant to come and c me, she decided to do a scan and then she got the MW to give me a internal to c if my cervix was up to much:wacko:

Annnd to my utter surprise im already 2cm dilated, i was wondering why i was getting such painfull braxton hicks contractions, its such a relief to know they were acualy doin something:thumbup:

my induction date has now been brought forward again annnnnnnnd im goin to b induced next wednesday at 36+1, however if my blood results from today come back showing my bile acids r higher i will b brought in even earlier. they have said tho as im already 2cm dilated theres a good chance that i may go into labour on my own b4 they induce me.:wacko:

however if i dont go into labour then ill be goin into hospital next tuesday at 5 and i will then b induced on the wednesday. i just cant believe this is all happening im so so nervous but im also very excited:flower:

hoping all u guys r good im still gonna b staying in feb love bugs even tho ill b having my baby in jan i cudent leave u guys cuz ure all just so lovely and have been such a great surport, ill have to take my phone in with me and hopfully ill be able to log on and keep u all updated wen im in thats providing theres a good signal, i hope there is:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi future xx its all happened so fast lovely. Hope your ok xx


----------



## embo216

Oh future! How scary/exciting all at the same time :) Won't be long before you get to meet little Lilly!


----------



## gflady

Wow, future and rem it's all happening! Good luck ladies, exciting! Make sure you look after yourselves xoxox


----------



## future hopes

im ok hunny im glad they hav brought the date even more forward as ive just had enough of all the bloodtests and all the prodding and poking and also the feeling like crap just cant believe that in 8 days time im bein induced. im hopin i mite dilate on my own 1 more cm so then they can just break my waters. wen the MW did the internal she said im touching ure babys head it freeked me rite out lol:wacko: i was like ewwww lol:blush:

she said that i may get the show because she s been fiddleing down there:blush:

i havent had any show yet but i hav been getting some painfull braxton hicks since she did internal im sure it wont come to nothing tho:hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

rem_82 said:


> had a pretty rubbish day today. OH broke his promise as usual and didnt leave house. When i got to mw I embarrased myself by bursting into tears. Not good. Luckily she is nice. Ive also been in pain today as baby is just so low.
> MW checked me out and said she cant understand how baby has been engaged for so long and still not come out. Fortunately she isnt back to back anymore. :thumbup: She also noticed i had some show in my urine sample so she thinks it could happen very soon. I think what with the mental snow expected, she will probably come out this week!!! Just my luck !!! :wacko:
> 
> GF dont worry about what other people think. I did it on gas and air, and i did beg for the hard stuff towards the end, but i was too far gone. I did it without and hey when your baby is in your arms, you wont care!!! I'm determined to do it again this time.
> 
> We have lots of snow here, and its started up again, so i'm dreading shopping tomorrow!!!!

Sorry you had such a crappy day :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

future hopes said:


> im ok hunny im glad they hav brought the date even more forward as ive just had enough of all the bloodtests and all the prodding and poking and also the feeling like crap just cant believe that in 8 days time im bein induced. im hopin i mite dilate on my own 1 more cm so then they can just break my waters. wen the MW did the internal she said im touching ure babys head it freeked me rite out lol:wacko: i was like ewwww lol:blush:
> 
> she said that i may get the show because she s been fiddleing down there:blush:
> 
> i havent had any show yet but i hav been getting some painfull braxton hicks since she did internal im sure it wont come to nothing tho:hugs:

Hugs xx you will have baby in your arms soon 

Im just catching up with obem x


----------



## future hopes

hay miley how u doin hunny :hugs:
rem im also so sorry u have had a crappy day:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oooo everything is happening soo soon :D we are all due to hold our bubbas in our arms sooner than we thought!!!

Good luck ladies and definitly good luck future huny! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Il probably still be here end of February lol


----------



## future hopes

awwwww thank u so much ladies ure just all so lovely:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Rem,Im sorry he has broken his promise today :nope: Not what you need at all. Hope you are feeling okay and with any luck you will have baby very soon!!

Future, hope you arefeeling okay! January baby, how exciting!


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny im just a little scared about the whole labour thing i just dont think im gonna cope with it at all, im getting some major braxton hicks and there goin rite round the back and seem to b lasting longer than they normaly do, i rekon its because of that internal they gave me im sure it will all fizzle out but at the same time im hopin there dilating me a little more so then all there hav to do next wk is break me waters. just hope i get time for a epidural:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You will do well lovely xx


----------



## future hopes

i hope so hunny. im off to bed now but hoping i can get on here tommorow:hugs: my back is killing so gonna go rest it:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry you have had such a tough time Future, but glad to hear that they are inducing you next week so you can finally have a break! :hugs:


Baby is so low, I didn't think it was possible for him to drop anymore but he has. My pelvis and cervix are in complete agony!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have you tried a hot water bottle? Its my back savior! Hopefully chat tomorrow x

Sorry this is possibly tmi but me and oh just dtd and it was the most awkward thing ever we almost
gave up lol no position was right :-(


----------



## tntrying22

Ah future - sorry you're issues are getting crazy but it's exciting that she will be here soon!

Rem - ugh so sorry youre having a hard time with him helping out. :hugs: I would have given him a tongue lashing. 

Wow babydreams he is low! I wish mine would drop soon! I feel like I have baby up to my chin.

AFM, having heartburn and just feeling huge. 

I got some GREAT news from our insurance company today that we've already met our deductable so now baby is all getting paid for:happydance: what a relief - I thought from reading the materials we were going to have to pay a bunch more, but if she's right we're good!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

babydreams85 said:


> Sorry you have had such a tough time Future, but glad to hear that they are inducing you next week so you can finally have a break! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Baby is so low, I didn't think it was possible for him to drop anymore but he has. My pelvis and cervix are in complete agony!!!!! :cry:
> View attachment 549413

Gorgeous bump x


----------



## Lindylou

Great news future!

Lovely bump baby dreams 

Hope you are ok REM

I'm so tired. Seriously struggling to face work today :( (sorry to keep moaning about work!)


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news about the insurance TN :happydance:

MF, We havent DTD dor about a week and a half and I really dont want to either...he asked for it last night but I just huffed and puffed until he got the hint I didnt want to :haha: ai feel bad.

Babydreams, sorry you are in pain. Hopefully bubba will pick a more comfortable position soon :hugs:

Lindylou, when do you start Mat Leave?


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning wiggler!


----------



## Lindylou

Hoping to start mat leave week on Thursday but maybe 2 weeks tomorrow if things don't go to plan! Don't think my work partner actually realises I am heavily pregnant. If it was his wife or daughter it would be a different story.


----------



## smileyfaces

You must be mad, I have already taken mine :haha: Can you not go any sooner?


----------



## Lindylou

I wish I could smiley, I really really wish I could but I am fully booked the next two weeks and hate letting people down. Trying to take each day as it comes. Off on Friday though :)


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Lindy, I couldn;t imagine how hard working must be this late. I hope you can finish up soon and get some well deserved rest before baby comes.

My pelvis is killing me today, it is so worth it though, I had 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep. :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

Morning! Lindy I don't know how you're managing to still work, impressive!

Midnight, we haven't DTD in weeks and weeks. Need to get back on that train soon but I imagine it'll be so difficult.

Slept badly last night but that seems to be the way now. Not sure what to do with all this free time I have! Getting impatient for d day! X


----------



## gflady

Wow wiggler 6 hours of pure sleep sounds amazing! Hope your pelvis feels better as the day goes on x


----------



## Wiggler

I couldn't imagine DTD now, my bed is for sleep and sleep only :rofl: Well the bed isn;t even for sleep anymore, I have set up camp on the sofa :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

gflady said:


> Wow wiggler 6 hours of pure sleep sounds amazing! Hope your pelvis feels better as the day goes on x

It was so good, I normally only get 3-4 hours of very broken sleep a night between my pelvis hurting and the kids waking up all night. Hopefully I can sleep a bit better now before the birth because I will end up ill if I don't start getting more sleep on a regular basis.


----------



## Lindylou

It's not impressive - it must be madness :)

Seriously don't know how you cope with such broken sleep .... But I'm gonna find out soon enough. I hate not sleeping so heaven help me b


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow, sleep? I have forgotten what that is! :haha: LO woke up at 1am and came in with us so that meant I was lay on the edge of the bed for the rest of the night and in agony with my hips and pelvis. Walking like a penguin today because Im so sore. Defo need a nap at some point today too.


----------



## gflady

I think my body's starting to prepare me for no sleep because I seem to be waking up every 2 hours or so these days. Just glad I don't have much on in the day so I can relax.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm normally OK with being sleep deprived, I just can't cope with it when I am pregnant. I am now sleeping on the sofa so I can sleep better and OH is dealing with the kids at night.


----------



## rem_82

wiggler u are so lucky that OH is dealing with the children at night!!! VERY jealous!!!!

smiley, I admit islept on the sofa for a couple of hours last night. DS woke 7 times t
last night and threw a tantrum everytime. I feel like i have a hangover and my head is spinning im so tired. Not even a newborn wakes that much!!! In the end my OH finally heard him at 4.30 and got up and shouted at him. U know i'm actually hoping for some hospital bedrest just so i can sleep!!!
wiggler, do u get shooting pains down your thighs sometimes at night?? I've had that the last 2 nights. 

Lindy, fingers crossed for mat leave.

future, sorry your body is misbehaving so much, but at least the end is in site. lots of luck for the next week and d-day!!!

AFM, I'm dead on my feet already. And to top it of the snow is falling really heavy now!!!! It hurts to walk in the snow!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone who needs a bit more sleep, I hope we can all sleep better tonight :hugs:

Rem I get shooting pains down my thighs, and just agony in my pelvis, it is a million times worse after sleeping on the sofa too. My physio said I should be laying on a sprung matress as sofas and things like memory foam are awful for SPD, but it's the only place I can sleep and not hear the kids :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im back in the needing sleep club EVERY hour on the 54 min mark i woke up n took so long to fall back to sleep or to get up to pee my hips are killing me as are my fingers etc and its still poxy snowing lol


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: rem

I was quite lucky last night with LO, no tantrums, but he just wanted to star fish in our bed which meant no room in bed for a big pregnant lady like me :haha: So im achey and in pain today. 

Have you had any 'signs' yet rem?


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone :) I have absolutely no energy today :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Morning everyone :) I have absolutely no energy today :nope:

snap:nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 em. Rest up and snooze all day. :)

I'm on the late shift today - 6 shifts left after I finish today's! :) Luckily, they're not all in a row! I certainly couldn't do that nowadays!

I had a really good sleep and didn't wake up til 5am! Recently, I've been waking at 2am for no apparent reason (possibly the bladder), so it was a nice surprise to see 5am on my clock. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad you all had a good sleep. I can sleep for England lol.

Me and the littke people are off to watch a pantomine this afternoon


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, are pantos still on this late after Christmas? I went to see one in December with my mum and brother. :) It was Peter Pan, and as camp as it could be! Enjoy your panto. :p


----------



## isobel84

Monday night I had alot of pain in my lower back n lower bump n since then my movements have reduced ALOT I don't get kicks or bigger movements just tiny little pokes down by my hips
Today I haven't felt nothing, I'm laid down now have had fizzy drink to see if that helps her move but so far nothing 

I'm scared


----------



## smileyfaces

Call the hospital for some advice Isobel if it is concerning you...they will probably ask you to come in for a check :hugs:


----------



## embo216

isobel84 said:


> Monday night I had alot of pain in my lower back n lower bump n since then my movements have reduced ALOT I don't get kicks or bigger movements just tiny little pokes down by my hips
> Today I haven't felt nothing, I'm laid down now have had fizzy drink to see if that helps her move but so far nothing
> 
> I'm scared

:hugs: Go get check out hun, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Isobel, you really need to ring your L&D. They will most likely have you in, they did when my baby's movement slowed.
xoxox


----------



## isobel84

I ment Sunday night, I've had little stretchigs and flickerings now but no kicks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You def need to go in. They will hook you up xx

Mrsswaffer- yeah they run till 20th I think. It is the first time they have done a special autism friendly viewing so that's why its not a prime time. The show has been a sell out though so we are hoping if it is a success they will open a prime time viewing for us next panto


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah nice. :)

So, despite my good night's sleep, I feel soooooo knackered. I'm working a late shift in an hour. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Isobel id call l&d to just to put ur mind at ease


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Will some food and a little sit down help? Not long till your off x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I know hun. I'm so determined to get to 36 weeks! I've had some pasta and a glass of Coke. I'm sure a nice brisk walk to work will blow the cobwebs away. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just had a scan and shes not grown since last week my placenter isnt too good neither waiting to go up for ctg and bloods


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just had a scan and shes not grown since last week my placenter isnt too good neither waiting to go up for ctg and bloods

:hugs:

Thinking of you x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

WhisperOfHope said:


> Just had a scan and shes not grown since last week my placenter isnt too good neither waiting to go up for ctg and bloods

:hug:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope everything is OK Whisper :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Good luck Whisper, try not to worry xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck whisper xxx


----------



## Kitty_love

Thinking of you, Whisper. Hope all is ok. :hugs:


----------



## staybeautiful

Hope everythings ok Whisper! 

Is it just me or is anyone else getting a bit done in with waiting for LO to turn up, but at the same time scared of actually having the baby? I kind of wish I hadn't let my boss convince me to finish work as early as I did, I've been off for 6 weeks now and I feel like I'm going daft. I'm staying in bed until 1-2pm just so that I have less time to fill til OH gets home (unless I have something to do that day), and today I started crying when the health visitor had to cancel her obligatory "check that you don't live in a drug den" antenatal home visit because she was off sick today, because it meant I wouldn't see or speak to anyone until OH gets home from work. Tomorrow should be better because I'm getting the bus to go and visit my mum, on Thursday I have my 34 week appointment and Friday I have an antenatal class with OH, but next week I have nothing and OH is on his late shift week, so I have longer at home by myself. 

Sorry for venting ladies, but I feel like I'm cracking up in this flat. :nope:


----------



## gflady

Stay beautiful, I feel like I'm going a bit insane too. I'm wishing the hours away and can't wait for baby to arrive. I bet I'll go overdue too so there'll be an even longer wait. Part of me feels like I should've worked for longer, but I'm so tired from doing very little that realistically I don't think I could've worked much longer on the ward anyway. Hope the next 5 weeks fly by!


----------



## smileyfaces

Pass the time going for walks, go for a coffee with a friend, make meals to freeze for when you have had baby...have you done all of your baby shopping? Could you go out to the shops for a few bits?

Just some suggestions! Im bored stiff and should really take some of my own advice but really just cant be bothered :haha: This is the second day on the run that I have stayed in my pj's all day!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So jealous ladies although I am sorry you are all feeling stir crazy. Am completely exhausted, achy and still working have just under 3 weeks left until I go on leave (will be 37w 5d on my last day of work). The US's pregnancy leave policies stink!


----------



## gflady

Sorry Blue, that's crappy. Hope the weeks fly by for you.

Thanks for the suggestions Smiley. Believe it or not, I'm doing all of those things but it's surprising how much time I'm still left with! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive gota go bk next week for another scan to check her weight and placenter took bloods and urine again so gota wat see what they say with them tonight if everything is ok then im booked in for the 30th for section


----------



## gflady

Gosh, Whisper. It's such a waiting game for you at the mo. Glad it seems they're not too worried if they're sending you home to come back next week. Hopefully all will be well. Not long now though! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Wisper, hope everything comes back okay on your bloods and urine. What happens if they detect something? Will they ask you to go straight back in?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Gosh, Whisper. It's such a waiting game for you at the mo. Glad it seems they're not too worried if they're sending you home to come back next week. Hopefully all will be well. Not long now though! :)

ive got to moniter my bp again if the bottom goes to 90 or above more then twice then i have to go in


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, wowzers I can't keep up!
Thanks for all the birthday wishes.
Hope those who are feeling rough or tired- feel well soon.
Whisper, hope your ok and Future how exciting, hope she gets to stay in a bit longer.

Can't believe some of you are still working, glad I went on mat leave at 34 weeks.
I guess I'm not bored because I have two little ones to keep happy.

No news from me, although I can't stop bloody cleaning! I'm obsessed that the house has to be clean for the babies arrival... I want clean bed sheets on all the beds, food in the fridge/freezer, the floors clean and all the washing and ironing done all at the same time! That's not going to happen!! 
I've washed the the covers on the sofa's and done half the kitchen cupboards... Need to finish that and scrub the oven.
My evenings are filled up with NVQ work
That I'm trying to do... Surprised the baby hasn't come with these OCD tendencies! Ha ha.

Your probably asleep now after reading this :) xx


----------



## babydreams85

gflady said:


> I think my body's starting to prepare me for no sleep because I seem to be waking up every 2 hours or so these days. Just glad I don't have much on in the day so I can relax.

I am also waking up every 2 hours at night to pee. I was just thinking this morning that my body must be preparing itself for a newborn!!!!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper, hope all is well! Hang in there!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> Whisper, hope all is well! Hang in there!

thank you he said that hes no doubt in his mind that im going to get pre eclampsia esecialy as left side of my placete isnt working good anymore


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Wisper, hope everything comes back okay on your bloods and urine. What happens if they detect something? Will they ask you to go straight back in?

yep if any proteien or anything shows up il be straight bk tonight and prob a mummy by morning hoping they come back clear


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Whisper, hope all is well! Hang in there!
> 
> thank you he said that hes no doubt in his mind that im going to get pre eclampsia esecialy as left side of my placete isnt working good anymoreClick to expand...

Oh no that stinks! Well you are 36 weeks now so if they need to get her out she will do great, sounds like that might be the best thing for her and you. You are only a few days away from term. It seems like they are on top of things, so I'm sure all will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Wisper, hope everything comes back okay on your bloods and urine. What happens if they detect something? Will they ask you to go straight back in?
> 
> yep if any proteien or anything shows up il be straight bk tonight and prob a mummy by morning hoping they come back clearClick to expand...

Wowee! It must be so nerve wracking for you :hugs: At least at 36 weeks you are very nearly at full term.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Whisper, hope all is well! Hang in there!
> 
> thank you he said that hes no doubt in his mind that im going to get pre eclampsia esecialy as left side of my placete isnt working good anymoreClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no that stinks! Well you are 36 weeks now so if they need to get her out she will do great, sounds like that might be the best thing for her and you. You are only a few days away from term. It seems like they are on top of things, so I'm sure all will be fine! :hugs:Click to expand...

he couldnt get an exact measuremnt as she wouldnt move her legs into view but shes measuring 2300 grams atm and they like them to be 2500 a week and half ago she was measuring 2260 grams so hasnt grown much at all and hes worried that it may be from the placenta failing so back again weds next week at 8.30 for another growth scan seriously pooping myself after all the stuff they had to tell me can go wrong with section etc:haha:


----------



## gflady

Try not to worry about the C section. Whilst it is a major op, it's also a very standard one and it's rare for there to be complications. They just have to tell you about the potential complications to cover themselves. I have quite a few friends who have had a C and have recovered well, and speedily without problems.


----------



## babydreams85

Aww try not to worry so much (I know that's hard)...everything will be ok and she will do well! Maybe she is gearing up for another spurt and will have grown when you have the scan next week! And I have several friends who have had a c-section and did wonderful, no complications.


----------



## tntrying22

Ah so much activity!

Whisper hoping everything is just fine for you :hugs:
Isobel, any update?:hugs:
Jem, come do my house! I have no energy to do any cleaning:haha:

Definitely not sleeping well. Naps I sleep SO much better but with still working I am struggling to stay awake after about 1pm...jealous of you ladies already off - working up until he's decided he's on his way but at least I work from home and not on my feet all day - US policies are lame blueyes!

Anyone have feet on their right side near their back and know their baby is either head down or breech? He's favorable to that position but I can't tell if he's head down :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

reading the notes i have fetal growth restriction and placenta insuficiancy:neutral: i fnot much change in growth next week im gonna tell them to just get her out too much stress and i feel really guilty over the non growth


----------



## Newt4

Don't feel bad. My first was like that. You just have a crummy placenta. No diet or bed rest would of fixed this. You should be induced soon. I was a week after they found my results.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> Don't feel bad. My first was like that. You just have a crummy placenta. No diet or bed rest would of fixed this. You should be induced soon. I was a week after they found my results.

im booked for a section on the 30th but if next weeks scan shows no or very little growth im gonna ask them to do it earlyer as shes best out then in


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs whisper thinking of you xxx

I am not bored as still got 2 lil ones but I am definitely feeling really needy of my partner which is not like me at all?! 

Think baby moved sideways again at the panto. Probably all the noise!


----------



## smileyfaces

Im 99% sure that babs has turned back breech :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Did you and the LO's enjoy the panto MF?


----------



## embo216

Hope baby turns back again smiley- my friends boy turned at 38 weeks!


----------



## embo216

Whisper thinking of you :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> Did you and the LO's enjoy the panto MF?

Thanks hun it was great but very very hetic and the noise didn't stop. The man in front had additional needs and kept rocking on his chair bless him but it meant I couldn't put my knees forward. Was well uncomfortable and had to take kids to loo about 80times ache so bad niw x


----------



## smileyfaces

Have you had your results back yet Whisper?


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Did you and the LO's enjoy the panto MF?
> 
> Thanks hun it was great but very very hetic and the noise didn't stop. The man in front had additional needs and kept rocking on his chair bless him but it meant I couldn't put my knees forward. Was well uncomfortable and had to take kids to loo about 80times ache so bad niw xClick to expand...

Aww no, kids always need the loo when they are out and about dont they?! Glad you enjoyed it though :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Have you had your results back yet Whisper?

not yet hubby rang earlyer and they said the comps gone down so will call back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bloods are ok phew, got normal doc tomo so will have ctg etc again too


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> bloods are ok phew, got normal doc tomo so will have ctg etc again too

Good news hun! Fingers crossed for your ctg xxx


----------



## staybeautiful

smileyfaces said:


> Pass the time going for walks, go for a coffee with a friend, make meals to freeze for when you have had baby...have you done all of your baby shopping? Could you go out to the shops for a few bits?
> 
> Just some suggestions! Im bored stiff and should really take some of my own advice but really just cant be bothered :haha: This is the second day on the run that I have stayed in my pj's all day!

At the moment the baby shopping is window shopping lol I get paid on the 25th so I'll be able to get my last few bits then, I can't wait! I did pass some time today by doing a wash of some of the newborn clothes I've got, and I went to Asda - it's only when I'm by myself I seem to get really down about things.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good to hear whisprr x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

staybeautiful said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Pass the time going for walks, go for a coffee with a friend, make meals to freeze for when you have had baby...have you done all of your baby shopping? Could you go out to the shops for a few bits?
> 
> Just some suggestions! Im bored stiff and should really take some of my own advice but really just cant be bothered :haha: This is the second day on the run that I have stayed in my pj's all day!
> 
> At the moment the baby shopping is window shopping lol I get paid on the 25th so I'll be able to get my last few bits then, I can't wait! I did pass some time today by doing a wash of some of the newborn clothes I've got, and I went to Asda - it's only when I'm by myself I seem to get really down about things.Click to expand...

Hugs hun :-( try watching a good laugh out loud movie snuggled up on sofa x


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news Whisper!

Staybeautiful...it's crap isn't it when you feel all on your own with nothing to do and no money to do anything. When I was preg with Oscar I remember going for walks to this certain spot that was all secluded an I used to just sit and cry :haha: Mixture of hormones and feeling sorry for myself! Just used to get so lonely when Oh was at work.

Enjoy your free time while you can because as of next month you wont have any spare time for the next 18 years :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am glad things sound OK at the moment Whisper :hugs:

I was just saying to my DH that I am glad that with having a toddler at least this time on mat leave I have 'stuff' to go to like groups, friends with kids etc.

With Ivy I just sat at home and watched TV, obsessively cleaned the floor and met up with my Mum!


----------



## MileyMamma

All baby shopping done now just need to by my c-section corset thing, anyone used one before?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive had a really bad leg for few days. Just googled and dvt came up lol ffs I hate google.


----------



## smileyfaces

I had a really sore foot last week, could barely walk, I diagnosed myself with several life threatening conditions on google :rofl:


----------



## Seity

Saw the midwife today and everything is still going along easy breezy. I hope I can get more work done in the next 2 weeks. We've been migrating to a new phone system at work the last 2 days and it's been preventing me from getting my normal work done and I've still got a lot on my plate that I wan't to get done before I leave. I'm starting to regret starting my maternity leave at 38+2 instead of waiting until I'm in labor like last time. I'm not even ready at home for the baby, but my toddler is too clingy for me to get anything done when I'm home. Good thing babies don't need anything.


----------



## rem_82

morning ladies.
wow whisper what a nightmare. hope this next week brings some improvement.

I dont have much time for boredom, although i wish i did. Im exhausted though and getting impatient, even though i still have a couple of weeks.

Really p**sed of, as we put £20 on gas meter on sun or mon and this morning its telling me we run out of gas. Thats absurd. we only turned it on for an extra hour for the last 2 days. Surely that cant use 20 quid??? OH is gonna go mental when he wakes. So much money wasted on gas. Have to and brave the snow to have a good look at the meter!!!

Hope everyone has a good day!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Consultant today!! Not that I think anything will be arranged re induction but we shall see. DH is off today so we are going to a soft play with some friends which means the boys can run after the kids while we drink tea and eat cake!!


----------



## Lindylou

Glad everything is sorted whisper.

No snow here , wish we did get a bit. It's so mild though. If we get a bit of snow I'm not going into work. I've decided. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me- merting colleague who is hopefully covering my mat leave. If he hasn't got cold feet and can start in time I will be able to finish a week on Thursday (38+4) although I seriously don't think I will last till 39+2!!!! It has stunned me how tiring this is.


----------



## Jembug

Morning, our snow is melting! as for gas our bill is £133 per month got dual fuel!! Think I need to change!
Good luck with consultant nix.
Lindy I've never heard NHS staff having to arrange there own cover, what would happen if your sick? Just crazy!
School run for me, Isla has nursery all day, so quiet one for me and little one- although she has been awake since 5 and just gone back to sleep.. About to wake her for breakfast- she can sleep later and so can I :) x


----------



## Lindylou

Jem- I work in an nhs practice so get superan/maternity cover etc but if dont reach my targets have to pay money back to them so if I don't get cover for maternity leave or if I went off sick and didn't reach my target the evil PCT take money off me for breaching my contract. It seriously is stress I could do without!! Because the girl who works for us doesn't hold the contract and is going off on maternity leave I have to arrange her cover as well. The other contract holder has just left everything to me which is crappy and has really disappointed me because I could have done with some support.


----------



## smileyfaces

Seity, glad everything is going along great!

Rem, we were the same with our gas meter, we were using 30 a week and hardly ever had the heating on. I called them up and they said it was correct. Then we found out we had SERIOUS issues with the boiler and it needed replacing, and since then, even though we have had the heating on much more, we are using about 20 a week. So it has improved! 

Nix, enjoy your tea and cakes!

Lindy, its so bad you have to arrange all of that :nope: Hope everything goes okay at the meeting.

Good morning to everyone else!!


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone! I really didn't want to get out my warm bed today :nope:

Big day day for me today- 37 weeks finally and full term :happydance: 

Dear Little man, you can arrive anyday you want now but It'd be nice if you could hold on another week :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 37 weeks! :happydance: 

I am actually a little bit terrified now with how close we are all getting! I can't believe we will all have our babies very soon! 

Got 4 whole hours sleep last night and I am running on empty today, been up since 3am :growlmad:


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Happy 37 weeks embo.

Lindy, good luck with your meeting, hope you get the cover.

Nix, hope your consultant appt goes well.

I slept quite well last night, think going for a walk in the day helped as it tired me out! Although, I'm really achey down below (lower abdo area)- like periody aches rather than cramps. Anyone have/had this and know what it is? I'm hoping it's the baby dropping down but it's a bit early yet.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay embo, 37 weeks :happydance: Very jealous, still seems like ages off for me yet :(


----------



## smileyfaces

OH's mum just text me saying she will have LO today so I can have a rest yaaay! I sound terrible dont I?! But the break will be very much welcomed!


----------



## Wiggler

Awww that sounds lovely, your LO can have some fun with nanny and you can have some much needed sleep :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies:flower: bloody cold and white here still more snow fell over night


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy 37 wks, embo!


----------



## MileyMamma

Omg I'm going to be in mother and baby magazine!


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy full term embo!


----------



## smileyfaces

How and why Miley?! :D


----------



## embo216

ooh why Miley? And which one :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy 37 weeks embo to you and your litle fighter boy:cloud9:

just back from doc all ok still no proteine what so ever so thats ok and he checked bloodflow to baby and all ok still so that was my last apt with him, back at hosp next week where IF shes good weight he thinks they may decide to get her out


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo why hun :)

I had MW today baby 3/5 engaged! I also went on a trace as had a slight fall but I am ok :)

Happy full term em :D


----------



## tntrying22

Oh yay embo:happydance:

Miley sounds fun!!

Gflady, dull ache in your pelvis? Think its your pelvis widening out - hurts like a mofo. My biggest complaint right now is that - feels like I've rode a horse about 6 days!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh, I got weighed today. I have put on 10kg? Is that average? I dont know what kg is into stones lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my lil madame isnt able to engage my pelvis isnt wide enough apparently so would of been an emergency section if id gone natural


----------



## staybeautiful

10kg is around the 20lbs mark - I always remember that it's about 2lbs to a kg because my mum calls a 500g thing of mince a pound of mince. That's not too bad at all considering baby will weigh about 8lbs, plus that again for the placenta and amniotic fluid :flower:

Congrats on full term embo :D Seems ages off for me yet ;)


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm doing some main feature that's all I know ATM, it's on the 30th in London not sure when it is being published will let you know :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghh nooo 2 times ina row now my lowest bp has been high, one more check and then if still high il have to go in:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fingers crossed hun x 

Ah ok I checked and it says average for my bmi us 11-16kg. Just sounded like loads when she said lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhh 3 times its been high now last was 99:nope: i dont wanna go back to hospital


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4 times out of 6 blah i have to go in


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:-(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh hun. Probably all the worry and anxiety has something to do with it! It sucks that they have to worry you with this. :( Are you definitely taking it each time at rest?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh hun. Probably all the worry and anxiety has something to do with it! It sucks that they have to worry you with this. :( Are you definitely taking it each time at rest?

Yep always sat or laying gonna take one more time and hope its under again so fed up of hosp already lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Niiiiice, slooooow, deeeeep breaths beforehand. :) Lay for 5 minutes before taking it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Niiiiice, slooooow, deeeeep breaths beforehand. :) Lay for 5 minutes before taking it.

stinking headache on top of it and been feeling off all day, yet this morns check all was fine:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nope 96 again:dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper they told me at my last appt if I get a high reading to try laying on my left side for 5 minutes and then taking it again in my right arm (while still laying on left side). Hope it comes down!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh whisper :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boooo! :( You'll have to give them a call.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Whisper x x x


----------



## MileyMamma

:hugs: Hope your ok whisper


----------



## Newt4

Thinking of you whisper!


----------



## mrsswaffer

WhisperOfHope said:


> nope 96 again:dohh:

What was the systolic?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> nope 96 again:dohh:
> 
> What was the systolic?Click to expand...

135/96 but the consultant said its the bottom hes worried about


----------



## mrsswaffer

You're so on the border. :( Booo. Did you call them?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> nope 96 again:dohh:
> 
> What was the systolic?Click to expand...
> 
> 135/96 but the consultant said its the bottom hes worried aboutClick to expand...

My mat notes for here say it is the bottom figure that is important in pregnancy and over 90 needs to be investigated :nope:

I hope all is OK :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> You're so on the border. :( Booo. Did you call them?

Almost there just have to go in they said I so dont want to stay in lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck. <3 At least you know they'll look after you.


----------



## Nixilix

Hope all ok whisper.

So had consultant today, said due to a few occasions of reduced movement and spd he wanted to try sweep. Couldnt do it as cervix posterier and closed but was soft and short. Booked in for next Friday tho at 38 weeks!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Wow, exciting Nix!

Whisper, good luck!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck whisper, hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck whisper x


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Nix im jealous, I wont get a sweep till 40+7!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

:haha: You mean 41 weeks? :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive never had a sweep lol dont worry we will all get babies by March anyway x


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> :haha: You mean 41 weeks? :p

Nope I mean 40+7 :) Its how it is written in your notes when you have passed your due date (at least it is round where im from). For example, I was 40+13 when I had DS!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Back home, had 2 readings that were really high and 2 low they wanted me to stay for blood pressure meds for anight or two but i have a fear of hospitals what made me more stressed so they have let me home as all was clear at doc today with urine etc IF it goes back up im to go to my doc for bp meds or if i got back to them will be kept in feel like i wasted there time but i got really upset when they said i should stay but it wasnt for any reason other then the fact i have been back so many times and it would be easyer for them, so now got to take bp 5 times aday instead of 3


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: whisper.


----------



## mrsswaffer

smileyfaces said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You mean 41 weeks? :p
> 
> Nope I mean 40+7 :) Its how it is written in your notes when you have passed your due date (at least it is round where im from). For example, I was 40+13 when I had DS!Click to expand...

Oh, that's just weird. Must be a northern thing. ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

posted on wrong thread lol


----------



## smileyfaces

I've never known it to be just a northern thing, its a much easier way to gage how many days past your due date you are. I think it makes sense :) Could well be regional but I wasn't aware that it was


----------



## babydreams85

I don't think they do sweeps in the US? Could be wrong but I have never heard of them here.


----------



## smileyfaces

From what I have read on this forum I think they do do sweeps in the US :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hopefully I wont go past 39weeks again. I want my baby now! One more week till term then bub is free to enter the world!
3/5 engaged though, def feeling the pressure below now- ouch.


----------



## Wiggler

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hopefully I wont go past 39weeks again. I want my baby now! *One more week till term* then bub is free to enter the world!
> 3/5 engaged though, def feeling the pressure below now- ouch.

Shhh don't say things like that!!! I'll have a panic attack :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hahah I hope we have our babies same day, that would be cool :D


----------



## Wiggler

Not in one week though, I'm not ready! :haha: It would be really cool though :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No def not!

I said to my MW I am on the surface feeling ok but actually alot of labour and birth (and aftercare) has been blocked from my mind....That first wee after- OMG. I also got reminded about clots afterwards today *gulp* why am I doing this a 3rd time........


----------



## Jembug

They use the 40+6 which was when I had my
First... I just assumed that was the norm?
Glad your ok whisper.
I'm watching obem with my legs crossed! Ha


----------



## Wiggler

The first wee doesn't bother me, the first poo terrifies me even though it wasn't too bad both times before.

Urgh the clots after, I remember that :sick:

I am really dreading the "OMG I have no tummy muscles" feeling after birth, and it takes me a few weeks to stop feeling like I have been hit by a truck. I am so looking forward to newborn snuggles though and seeing the kids meet their new sister :cloud9: 

Dylan spent ages earlier cuddling and talking to my bump, he is so excited! Bethany is still oblivious :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Did you feel winded? I felt like I was winded, it was so weird. You dont realise how much your centre of gravity changes with a bump either. I was all hunched and weird! 

haha Jemma, I have that to catch up on tomorrow! x


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, I felt winded and like someone had surgically removed my tummy muscles. Anything touching my tummy made me want to gag it felt so horrible. 

So worth it for our babies though :cloud9:


----------



## Jembug

I found the sensation of doing a pooh really strange- my body told me I needed to go but I had no muscles to do it.... And Demi was out in two pushes which my
Body did... That make sense, I said I felt the urge to push and then I was aware of myself making this grunted noise and a baby being placed on my
Tummy!! So fast in the end!
As for the ring of fire, I remember it Hurt but I remember thinking that it's wasn't as bad as I expected??
I'm excited but scared about the outcome... Scared my baby won't be perfect? Maybe it's my line of work that's given me these horrid thoughts?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jemma I am worried about it too just cause my pregnancy had been different and I didnt have any of the tests!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think the worries are normal x


----------



## Wiggler

It's normal to be worried. A big worry of mine is baby coming out with a massive stork mark on her face. Dylan had one on his eyelid and the poor thing looked like he had been punched. Bethany was born with one on the same eyelid, her forehead and all over the back of her head. I don't know why I am worrying though, as they fade, but I do.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think we just like to worry ourselves at this stage xx

Whisper. ..are you ok?


----------



## Nixilix

I hated phoebes stork mark. Still see it at times now. I don't want this baby to have it!! People would say "oh has she bumped her head" or "what's that on her head" twatS!


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh I hate it when people make comments like that :growlmad: 

I really want this baby to have dark hair like me, I was thrilled when Bethany was born and had dark hair, then it all fell out and grew back blonde :haha:


----------



## Newt4

I now have to pee 10mins in to my elliptical work out. Sigh I cant imagine what it will be like in 2 weeks.


----------



## mrsswaffer

smileyfaces said:


> I've never known it to be just a northern thing, its a much easier way to gage how many days past your due date you are. I think it makes sense :) Could well be regional but I wasn't aware that it was

Oh, hehe! I was joking! I have no idea - I've never had a baby. I have just seen it being written/talked about as 41 or 42 weeks (+ up to 6 days), that's all! :shrug: It's the same thing at the end of the day. ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I have seen 41+3 written here but not been over so do not know personally x


----------



## Farida_2013

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Oh, I got weighed today. I have put on 10kg? Is that average? I dont know what kg is into stones lol

I envy you, I was underweight to start with.. so I was 60Kgs.. I am 88 now ..... Thats 28 kgs! And you are asking about 10?  hehe grrrr

In all seriousness that is quite perfect hun



MileyMamma said:


> I'm doing some main feature that's all I know ATM, it's on the 30th in London not sure when it is being published will let you know :)

Oooo I get that magazine a lot!! Tell me which issue asap please :D and yay you!



WhisperOfHope said:


> arghh nooo 2 times ina row now my lowest bp has been high, one more check and then if still high il have to go in:dohh:

:hugs: Whisper.. please update us...


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is okay today? How are you feeling Whisper?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. Amazing all the talk now of babies arriving any day :)

I go between ignorant calmness to unknown terror. Not felt much movement the past day but have been mad busy. If not much by lunchtime I'm calling my mw. Starting to worry a bit. 

TMI now but need some advice- really struggling to go the toilet. Not constipation type but just like I can't seem to push because feels weird on bump. Is that me just being weird?? I think it might be.


----------



## smileyfaces

Make sure you call the midwife asap Lindy :hugs:

And about going to the toilet, it doesnt feel weird on my bump :shrug: But I have struggled to 'push' effectively since I had DS, I think labour diminshed all my good pushing muscles :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Call midwife for sure lindy, don't wait xx

Can't believe I'm going in to have baby 1 wk tomorrow! This week is going to drag!! I'm gonna spend it having as much fun as possible with dd1 :) asked her today if baby coming to live with us... She said no!!


----------



## Jembug

I'm jealous of the ladies who know when these babies are coming! Although I know you have medial reasons as to why and I'm lucky that I don't have those.

I have period pains but everytime I feel I have these I end up with a
Rough tummy! So who knows which way these pains will go?

I got my three year old off today as they have no water,
I'm assuming it the cold weather and the pipes have froze?

Talking of frozen, my new car would move off the drive yesterday, keeps happening, so the garage have taken it in to put it right
At long last! Nearly had a meltdown as was thinking that if this happened when I was in labour it would not have been funny!
We are expecting more snow Tomoz but it's -8 out there so I think it too cold?

Hope your all ok this morn xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Urgh, I have a doctors appointment this morning to look at a cyst I have that is all inflamed. It is a cyst inside my foof :nope:

I had an operation on it 4ish years ago and it has flared up for the first time since then this week, I think it might be infected.

When it got really bad last time I couldnt have a speculum or anything like that so I need to get it sorted before I have the baby.

10 days to go until I get my induction date - it is likely to be 38/39 weeks :flower:


----------



## gflady

Morning,

I'm jealous of all you ladies with an actual delivery date too. I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for going overdue but am dreading it nonetheless. Feel like I'm sitting around getting fat now and it's bothering me.

Poor you, AP. Sounds rubbish. Hope the Dr's helpful and gets it sorted.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Morning,
> 
> I'm jealous of all you ladies with an actual delivery date too. I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for going overdue but am dreading it nonetheless. Feel like I'm sitting around getting fat now and it's bothering me.
> 
> Poor you, AP. Sounds rubbish. Hope the Dr's helpful and gets it sorted.

In a strange way it makes me sad that I will probably never go into labour naturally and have all that excitement - I am sure going overdue sucks at the time but a part of me is really sad that I won't get that.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hey ladies bp nice and low today,not long woken up but found the reason for my constant headache thimk I have a headcold as woken really bunged up and yack. Hope you are ok gonna have a read back in a min


----------



## Wiggler

AP - :hugs:

Whisper - Glad your BP has come down :)

Finalised the childcare arrangements for when I have baby earlier. Eek, getting close now!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> AP - :hugs:
> 
> Whisper - Glad your BP has come down :)
> 
> Finalised the childcare arrangements for when I have baby earlier. Eek, getting close now!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Who is having your two?


----------



## Wiggler

My mum. If I haven't had the baby by the 12th they are going down then, they will go sooner if I get any labour signs/go into labour before hand. They love going down there so if they have to stay a while they will have a nice holiday and get spoiled :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all  part of me would like to know a day but I do love the suspense and surprise xx just bern to mothercare to pick up some bottles and changing mat.

Take care all xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> My mum. If I haven't had the baby by the 12th they are going down then, they will go sooner if I get any labour signs/go into labour before hand. They love going down there so if they have to stay a while they will have a nice holiday and get spoiled :haha:

My main plan is for Ivy to go to my Mum's which should be fine but my neighbour over the road has said in event of emergency she can definitely have her in the day if it took a while for my Mum to get back from work etc.


----------



## babydreams85

Whisper glad your BP is behaving!

Amelie, sorry to hear about your cyst...sounds painful! 

I don't particularly like surprises and wish I knew when he was coming lol. Going to beg my doctor to be induced at 39 weeks because of my gallbladder issues (it's getting worse and worse and really needed to come out months ago) but I bet they won't do it. They are really weird about inductions at my OB. Usually won't even talk of it until you're 41 weeks ughh.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know who is having my 2 yet lol. If I get my homebirth then there is no rush really, if its at night time I will just get OH to keep checking them and my mum can get them in the morning.

If its a school day then my mum will get them from school and a friend is on standby incase mum is caught in traffic etc (she lives 15miles away)

in the event of emergency transfer we have neighbour on standby to wait with kids till someone gets here.

Also on standby is MIL, FIL, few friends and my 2 sisters. It just depends how things pan out and what time/day etc nothing set in stone x


----------



## staybeautiful

Glad your BP has come down a bit Whisper :) Let's hope it stays that way! 

I had my 34 week appointment today, and I've been getting really bad headaches every day for the past weeks, and the past couple of days been getting floaters/flashy lights in my eyes. I mentioned it today and because I had a trace of protein in my pee sample and my BP was 125/85 (It's normally 120/60-70). I've been asked to go back next week at 35+4, and told that if I get headaches that aren't improved with paracetamol between now and then, I've to phone the Maternity Assessment Unit to get it checked out. The midwife said that if my lower number had been 90 today, she'd have asked me to go back tomorrow to get it checked, but because it's less than 90 but still high for me it's a week.


----------



## Lindylou

Me has told me to have a sugary drink as tried hot and cold and nothing. Now getting a few wiggles. Got just keep her informed about movements. Hope LO is ok.


----------



## staybeautiful

I'm sure everything will be fine :flower: there's nothing worse than when they're being quieter than normal is there!?


----------



## smileyfaces

Staybeautiful...hope that BP comes down.
Lindy...hope everything is okay :hugs: My LO has done this to me twice and then all of a sudden he just starts having a boogy!

Me and DS have just had a nice 3 hour nap :) much needed! Gnna brave the cold weather and nip to Asda. The snow is coming tonight :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> Glad your BP has come down a bit Whisper :) Let's hope it stays that way!
> 
> I had my 34 week appointment today, and I've been getting really bad headaches every day for the past weeks, and the past couple of days been getting floaters/flashy lights in my eyes. I mentioned it today and because I had a trace of protein in my pee sample and my BP was 125/85 (It's normally 120/60-70). I've been asked to go back next week at 35+4, and told that if I get headaches that aren't improved with paracetamol between now and then, I've to phone the Maternity Assessment Unit to get it checked out. The midwife said that if my lower number had been 90 today, she'd have asked me to go back tomorrow to get it checked, but because it's less than 90 but still high for me it's a week.

oh no not you too hope it stays down for you hun mines behaving today thankfully im to self check my bp 5 times a day


----------



## staybeautiful

WhisperOfHope said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Glad your BP has come down a bit Whisper :) Let's hope it stays that way!
> 
> I had my 34 week appointment today, and I've been getting really bad headaches every day for the past weeks, and the past couple of days been getting floaters/flashy lights in my eyes. I mentioned it today and because I had a trace of protein in my pee sample and my BP was 125/85 (It's normally 120/60-70). I've been asked to go back next week at 35+4, and told that if I get headaches that aren't improved with paracetamol between now and then, I've to phone the Maternity Assessment Unit to get it checked out. The midwife said that if my lower number had been 90 today, she'd have asked me to go back tomorrow to get it checked, but because it's less than 90 but still high for me it's a week.
> 
> oh no not you too hope it stays down for you hun mines behaving today thankfully im to self check my bp 5 times a dayClick to expand...

My MIL is a fitness instructor and teaches cardiac classes for stroke/heart attack patients, so OH is going to borrow one of her BP monitors so we can keep a check on it. When he told her what my BP was at the appointment, she was like "Oh that's not that bad though?" until he said how much it had increased, and her being concerned about it made me worry more because she had pre-e when she was pregnant with my OH/she knows about this sort of stuff. :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Glad your BP has come down a bit Whisper :) Let's hope it stays that way!
> 
> I had my 34 week appointment today, and I've been getting really bad headaches every day for the past weeks, and the past couple of days been getting floaters/flashy lights in my eyes. I mentioned it today and because I had a trace of protein in my pee sample and my BP was 125/85 (It's normally 120/60-70). I've been asked to go back next week at 35+4, and told that if I get headaches that aren't improved with paracetamol between now and then, I've to phone the Maternity Assessment Unit to get it checked out. The midwife said that if my lower number had been 90 today, she'd have asked me to go back tomorrow to get it checked, but because it's less than 90 but still high for me it's a week.
> 
> oh no not you too hope it stays down for you hun mines behaving today thankfully im to self check my bp 5 times a dayClick to expand...
> 
> My MIL is a fitness instructor and teaches cardiac classes for stroke/heart attack patients, so OH is going to borrow one of her BP monitors so we can keep a check on it. When he told her what my BP was at the appointment, she was like "Oh that's not that bad though?" until he said how much it had increased, and her being concerned about it made me worry more because she had pre-e when she was pregnant with my OH/she knows about this sort of stuff. :dohh:Click to expand...

sounds a good plan yeh i know my mum is the same when i told her about my bp etc she panniced as she had it:haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Staybeautiful, hope your BP comes down and you don't get pre-e!! I am being monitored for it too for the same reason. It's only "high-normal" (was 138/82 at last appt) but it shot up for ME (mine has been 90-110 over 60-70 the whole pregnancy). Just watching it at this point and I have to monitor my BP at home. It's scary but thank goodness our caregivers are staying on top of it so that our babies will be fine!! :)


----------



## Newt4

I hope all of you struggling with blood pressure get some low numbers.

AP I know how you feel I would love to know what going into labor felt like naturally. My first was induced and Im not sure whats going to happen with this one as my GD numbers are really really good. Maybe (placenta and her size are good) they will let me go naturally. Hopefully my bump has grown Im still at 29 weeks. sigh


----------



## tntrying22

Just catching up - hope all these BP issues resolve for you ladies:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lindy- did you call? x


----------



## rem_82

eveing ladies, my bp was up on mon, but only up for me. mw said its been known to raise when labour is on the cards....so far no labour. Although i had some irratic contractions yesterday and this evening, but they have all vanished. Dont remember being so messed about with ds.

Been really emotional today, cried so much my head is banging. discovered we are about to run out of gb on my dongle as oh uses the computer too much instead of doing some work. Its really riled me!!

Hope everyone is ok, and all your bp's!!!


----------



## gflady

Oh no rem, poor you. :hug:

I've had a rubbish day today. Been stuck inside as we've got builders in sorting out the damp. All I've done is stuff my face. I know it's silly but I'm getting really worried about all the weight gain and losing the weight after the baby arrives. I'm used to being more active so worried my weight is just going to balloon now that I'm on mat leave and not doing so much. It's getting me down. And I'm such a comfort/boredom eater too that my weight is bound to increase massively. Sorry for the moan. I know that many of you have much bigger worries but just needed to share as DH doesn't understand.


----------



## Lindylou

Called mw. She said have something sweet and I got a few nudges. She has said just Leto an eye in things and if LO slows anymore call her again.


----------



## Newt4

Gf- try to have water. I'm also a bad snacker and to help me not snack I drink a lot of water. You can also go on long walks. It's hard to keep busy at home. When your used to be working.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im worried about weight too. Not in a vain waY but just how I feel about myself. Im planning lots of long walks xx


----------



## fides

had m/w today - diet and herbs cleared up the UTI, but i have to continue them so as not to get it back... baby's estimated 7 - 7.5lb!!! my son was only estimated 6 lb by this point! 


reading everyone's posts and can't recall all the details now, so :hugs: to those who need them. :)


----------



## rem_82

gf I know how u feel. Ive put on so much weight with this pregnancy that i dont know how i'll shift it. I know i will be doing a lot of walking and i also know that newborns like to cry as soon as u make food, so with that in mind u will lose some weight. I remember having a row with my FIL about it. I had cooked our dinner and we sat down, and right on cue alfie cried for his dinner. FIL said i should ignore him and eat. As u can imagine, i wasnt impressed with that!! 
Anyway, your appetite will go down, and its a slow process. You will lose the weight but dont stress about it. Hope u feel better about it. 

This morning has been a nightmare already and its only half 6 am. OH's phone went of at 4am and it was his father saying he was in hospital.From then DS took it as an oppertunity to play us up, and ended up screaming and throwing the worst tantrum i've ever seen. What gets me is he ignores me and when daddy goes in, he turns into a church mouse. I hate that, but at least he listens to one of us. Today is going to be one of those days!!!


----------



## rem_82

Wow only 2 weeks left. This pregnancy has flown by!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Haply 38 weeks! Eeek! Demi was awake at midnight and I'd just gone to sleep, so I was trying to settle her down and kept climbing back into bed to hear Shaun snoring! In the end I yelled at him to get up and give Demi a cuddle coz I'd like to sleep too! So I slept from 2ish till 5:30! And I'm assuming Isla wont have nursery? No snow yet but it should be arriving in the next few hours?
We got no food in the fridge, been asking Shaun to do an Internet shop, so it looks like I've got to today with both girls- which has been a nightmare lately!

Rant over!

Fides glad your uti has gone, hope everyone else is ok?
I'm 2lb off 2 stone and my old stretch marks on my tummy are looking a bit reddish- so hoping I pop soon so they dont get worse!

I'm determined not to be a 'fat' mummy of three, not sure if I will actually diet but I do seem to lose my appetite after birth plus you lose weight giving birth... Try not to worry ladies xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies!

Hugs to everyone that needs them :hugs:

Snow came last night but it is barely there, just looks like a white dusting on the ground :dohh: We were expecting shed loads!

Rem...happy 38 weeks! I cant believe some of you are so far now!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy 38 weeks girls! 

Happy 37 to me!

Moved DD into cotbed yest as she can climb out of cot. Disaster. Wouldn't go to bed for 1.5 hrs. The woke 2 times and DH had to go in for and 1hr each time. Bless him. Shall I put it back and hope she doesn't climb?


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 37 weeks Nix!

What ever you do, dont revert back to the cot! She will just climb out of it which is dangerous. Persevere with the bed! Our LO has been in a toddler bed since end of november and he is doing well. There have been numerous time that he has climbed out but we just put him back, cover him with his quilt, tell him it is bed time and leave the room. And do this as many times as it takes. It works! Trust me! The first few nights are murder but stick at it, she will get there.


----------



## Wiggler

Stay strong Nix, we had this with both kids when we switched them, but they got used to it pretty quickly. I put a babygate on the door so they couldn't run round everywhere and went in if they were upset, but if they wanted to play I let them as it was a novelty that had to wear off and for a few weeks they would fall asleep on the floor with their toys, but they soon learnt their beds were more comfy. Dylan used to fall asleep by the babygate cuddling his blankie and teddies :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think we're due our snowdrift this afternoon in Kent. It worries me, because I walk to work and go on leave from next Thursday, so I still have 5 days in which I have to walk to/from work in (potentially) a lot of snow. I'm terrified of slipping over! :p

Does anyone else experience nausea in the mornings nowadays? I keep feeling sicky, and I think it's due to a combination of an empty stomach, and a baby kicking it! Little monkey. I also feel like, whenever I do go into labour, I'll be one of those sicky ladies who vomits due to the pain! Oh, the joys!


----------



## smileyfaces

Mrsswaffer...i was sick last week in the morning just out of nowhere! And have felt nauseous a few more times since. MS making a come back :haha: Hope the snow isnt too bad for you


----------



## Nixilix

It's not that she wants to play she just screams for daddy! If he played I'd be fine with it cause least she is happy !! She hasn't actually climbed out but I think she could. I don't want to wait til she does but she really isn't ready. It's only cause she is so tall. She doesn't attempt to get out at night just the day during nap time.... Which come next week I'll need! I just need to have her somewhere to nap!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel sicky sometimes too. I was sick in labour both times during transition! I didnt mind anyway by that stage :p

Snow here so schools closed (its not even that bad).


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Snow here still too the stuff we have is making its way over your way too


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

We have loads of snow here! And it's still coming down thick and fast.

Happy 37 week Nix! Happy 38 weeks Rem! Awesome.

I've started have sickness too. In fact last night I woke up at 4am feeling so sick and my back and bump were aching like crazy. Didn't know what to do with myself. Ended up being sick then eventually fell back to sleep. Fun times.

Glad I'm not the only one who's worried about the weight. It's difficult, isn't it. I'm hoping it'll start coming off once baby is here. I think I'm particularly worried because I plan on BFing and have read that you're not supposed to diet whilst you are. Which means I'll have to stay fat for at least 6 months, if BFing goes to plan.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think you burn calories while bf so you will probably will lose the weight anyway? I didnt bf my other 2 so not sure but think your be ok xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive never breastfed before either. Im so scared to do it this ime as I have absolutely NO idea what Im doing! Hoping the hospital will be able to give some good advice


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone elses sleep patern gone crazy? i cant sleep at night any more my mind will not switch off, the min the light goes off the thought of the section comes into my head and all the bleeding risks etc:dohh:


----------



## Best step mum

Morning everyone, 

Have just been having a read through the last few pages, this thread moves so fast!

I'm shattered, Daniel has decided to start wakening every 2 hours during the night for feeds and my oh is back at work so I'm doing the night feeds so that he can sleep.

On the subject of weight, please don't worry ladies, I had almost 3stone on and when I got home from hospital find got on the scales I had lost almost 1.5 stones. I have found too that Daniel is my top priority now so I don't find myself snacking as much. Just as long as you have a healthy baby that is all that is important, the weight will come off later!


----------



## PerpetualMama

gflady said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> We have loads of snow here! And it's still coming down thick and fast.
> 
> Happy 37 week Nix! Happy 38 weeks Rem! Awesome.
> 
> I've started have sickness too. In fact last night I woke up at 4am feeling so sick and my back and bump were aching like crazy. Didn't know what to do with myself. Ended up being sick then eventually fell back to sleep. Fun times.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's worried about the weight. It's difficult, isn't it. I'm hoping it'll start coming off once baby is here. I think I'm particularly worried because I plan on BFing and have read that you're not supposed to diet whilst you are. Which means I'll have to stay fat for at least 6 months, if BFing goes to plan.

breastfed all my 5 and you still lose weight. Eat normally, not dieting because you need the extra nutrients to have a good supply, but you burn about 500 calories a day or something manufacturing milk :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> anyone elses sleep patern gone crazy? i cant sleep at night any more my mind will not switch off, the min the light goes off the thought of the section comes into my head and all the bleeding risks etc:dohh:

Oh hun please try not to stress :flower: all will be ok. I am not sleeping great either x


----------



## gflady

Thanks Best, that's good to know. Sounds like Daniel's acting like a proper newborn now :) I've been told to expect to feed baby every 2-3 hours for the first 6 weeks or so. Our antenatal teacher even told us to wake them up for a feed if they sleep for longer than 3 hours! Fun times ahead. xxx


----------



## gflady

Whisper, I'm not sleeping well too. Knackered in the day but my mind goes into overdrive at night! Re. C-sect, you'll be fine. It really is a straight forward procedure that happens all the time. Complications are so so rare. xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies ive never had an op before so i dont think that helps the nerves:haha: think im gonna try a nap no as eyes are on fire and feel sick blah, be carefull in the snow ladies ive almost gone over more times then i can count and have already hurt my pelvis slipping


----------



## gflady

Hope you feel better soon whisper xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope your nap helps you feel better whisper!

I have just took LO out into the back garden in the snow (he has never seen snow before) and he wasnt even bothered...just tried to run away as usual :haha:


----------



## Best step mum

gflady said:


> Thanks Best, that's good to know. Sounds like Daniel's acting like a proper newborn now :) I've been told to expect to feed baby every 2-3 hours for the first 6 weeks or so. Our antenatal teacher even told us to wake them up for a feed if they sleep for longer than 3 hours! Fun times ahead. xxx

In hospital I was setting my alarm to waken him every 3 hours for feeds, but the health visitor has told me not up waken him through the night as we don't want him to learn to waken up through in the night. We had a couple of nights of 5 hours of sleep but now we are back to feeding every 2 hours. But sure he is worth it!!


----------



## Jembug

We have snow falling! Isla's nursery opened for an hour! Ha ha.

Best, so glad Daniel is doing well, not looking forward to all milk feeds though, my house and girls will look a mess!

Again I've had period pains all morning but no other signs, gggrr

I thought breast feeding was the best way to weight off!

Nix, my Demi has been a minx in bed, climbing out when we put her down and I know we shouldnt but I put her in the cot to make her relise what she was doing was naughty- she cried and after a few mins she went back into her own bed. I know that's not the answer at all but her sister has the top bunk and she keeps disturbing her.
I think these siblings know what coming and are testing us!

Have fun in the snow everyone xxx


----------



## embo216

Did they call you back in to collect her? God I hope my 2's school and nursery don't do that :(


----------



## Jembug

Yea they did but I was in sainsburys- had a meeting with my boss and then I had to get some food so Shaun went.
It can snow lots now but baby has to stay put!


----------



## babydreams85

We have some snow and ice here this morning. My driveway is just frozen solid. Was supposed to have an OB appt but I called them and said there is no way I'm walking on and driving in ice! So had to reschedule for next week. 

Have had awful cramps and period type pains too. Last night it woke me up and had lower back pain with it too. I drank about 4 full glasses of water, paced around a little, went to pee about 5 times lol, and finally went back to sleep for a couple hours. I really hope I make it to 37 weeks...have a week and 6 days to go. Hang in there little man!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Lots of snow here. 

I'm dreading the no sleeping. It's bad enough at the moment. I don't function wellat all without sleep.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Feel like a proper recluse at the moment. Cant go out in this snow, I dont want to fall over again and dont feel safe driving either :(


----------



## gflady

I feel like a recluse too midnight. I'm going stir crazy and probably driving DH round the bend. 

Babydreams, hope the cramps stop and baby hangs on. 

I debated starting RLT today, but I'm interested to see what my body does naturally in terms of going into labour etc so I haven't. May be tempted to start it at 37 weeks. But my mum went into labour between 36-38 weeks with all of us (apart from me, I was at 29 weeks) so I'd quite like to see if i'm the same without the RLT. Soz, just thinking out aloud I guess.


----------



## smileyfaces

I need to venture out for gas (stupid pre-payment meter :( ) and Im sooo no looking forward to deiving on these snowy roads! On the plus side Im gunna get a chippy while Im out :D


----------



## gflady

Yum, chippy! I was fancying chips tonight actually. Was going to be healthy and make some oven chips but our oven's stopped working! As soon as we get one thing sorted with this house, another thing goes wrong. It's crazy! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chippy! thats one big thing i miss about the uk no chipshops here:( lol

just seen on fb that futures being induced tomoz


----------



## tntrying22

gflady - yes! Bf burns up to 500 calories a day! You do need to drink lots of water and something like 2-300 calories a day to support making milk so that's why they say not to "diet", but eating healthy will do nothing but help! My two besties who are bf have both lost tons of weight really quickly already.

Jealous of your snow but so glad the sun is finally out here. I was going crazy.

Had my 36 week check up today and measuring 37 weeks - put on 4lbs in 2 weeks so he must've hit a growth spurt. They checked me (um NOT fun) and said I was soft but not dialated at all and according to her we have "weeks and weeks to go" argh. Hope that doesn't mean over due :( He was head down this morning so that was good! He's still moving a lot, so Im not feeling reassured he'll stay there yet.

Getting an ultrasound on the 30th to check on his growth :happydance: and see how big he will be - she thinks he's looking a bit big - I was 8'11 and DH was premature as an identical triplet so he's no help to gauge size.

For waking to feed, I think Im going to try to follow a modified BabyWise method and see how it goes. So many people say they've gotten little ones to sleep through the night at 8 weeks by using it. Some parts I don't agree with, like never letting them sleep on you or rocking them or how long they let them "cry it out" but I think some parts make sense and we'll definitely need some semblance of a schedule if we can get LO to cooperate. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## smileyfaces

Chippy was good, had chips, peas, gravy and bread and butter :thumbup:

Oh god Future is being induced? Is she okay?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Chippy was good, had chips, peas, gravy and bread and butter :thumbup:
> 
> Oh god Future is being induced? Is she okay?

i THINK she was having contractions on and off so they kept her in and now doing induction earlyer


----------



## embo216

Im sure I saw on FB she's being induced in the morning :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Im sure I saw on FB she's being induced in the morning :D

yeh she is wonder who will be next:haha:


----------



## Jembug

Oooooh another Feb baby! Hope future is ok, can't wait for her update!

Just spent 15 mins in the garden with the girls, sooo couldn't be bothered but there little faces made up for my laziness.
Will be building a snow man in the morn :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had fun Jemma 

Good luck future &#9825;


----------



## Newt4

Good luck future.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck future! x x x


----------



## Nixilix

Defo building snowman in the morning. This time next week I could have had baby - either way ill be in hospital! Hope I don't go into labour tonight in this snow!

Good luck future!


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chippy! thats one big thing i miss about the uk no chipshops here:( lol
> 
> just seen on fb that futures being induced tomoz

I was wondering how she was doing! What's going on with her? I know she had problems a few weeks ago. Glad she has gotten this far!

I have been drinking RLT since 32 weeks, get lots of BH. I am 36 +1 and at my OB apt she checked me and told me I am very effaced :happydance: I am NOT dilated, but did not expect to be this early. I have never ever ever been effaced at all this early on, so there IS hope that I will actually be pretty on time with this one instead of 2 weeks late :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Best step mum said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Best, that's good to know. Sounds like Daniel's acting like a proper newborn now :) I've been told to expect to feed baby every 2-3 hours for the first 6 weeks or so. Our antenatal teacher even told us to wake them up for a feed if they sleep for longer than 3 hours! Fun times ahead. xxx
> 
> In hospital I was setting my alarm to waken him every 3 hours for feeds, but the health visitor has told me not up waken him through the night as we don't want him to learn to waken up through in the night. We had a couple of nights of 5 hours of sleep but now we are back to feeding every 2 hours. But sure he is worth it!!Click to expand...

I never woke mine to feed them, and they all grew like crazy. Suck up every second of sleep you can! Hope it settles down for you with Daniel :cloud9: I look forward to the time I'll get to spend nursing Anneliese...best part of the early weeks are those baby cuddles <3


----------



## Jembug

I remember setting my alarm with my first because the special care people told me too! But as soon as I was home I stopped it as I knew she was thriving... Maybe it's something they recommend if your baby has been in SCBU?


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> I remember setting my alarm with my first because the special care people told me too! But as soon as I was home I stopped it as I knew she was thriving... Maybe it's something they recommend if your baby has been in SCBU?

It was either set an alarm or the midwives came and wakened you, they were doing it with everyone whether the baby was in special care or not! Cracked me up!


----------



## rem_82

more babies being born :baby: yay so exciting. Hopefully future will feel much better afterwards...good luck if you get to read this.

Feeding is a tricky subject at the moment, cos now i'm in 2 minds about it as i've heard it takes longer for breastfed babies to sleep through the night. Not sure, will just see what happens I guess.

The baby will have to stay inside me for a bit longer now as OH has manflu. Great just what i need. Also Ds has been obnoxious all day too. Hope his mood improves tomorrow. 

feel so drained tonight, cheered myself up by going to asda and getting the cutest little shoes for DD when she is 3-6 months. It will be spring summer. Some gorgeous stuff in there.

Best glad all is going well. He is probably growing which is why he is waking regularly. Enjoy those cuddles though, as they are the best!!!


----------



## Newt4

I completely disagree with the breast fed babies take long to sleep through the night. I was in a birth class with about 12 other couples. We stayed in touch and met for coffee all the time. Most of the babies were bootle/formula feed and the first one that sleep through the night was a breast baby and then it just randomized.


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany was breastfed, it did take a long long time for her to sleep through, even after switching to formula, but she was down to just one night feed just before I went to bed pretty quick.

baby waking all the time doesn't bother me, Dylan is up 2+ times a night now at 4 years old, another one waking up won't make much difference :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

Awww Whisper - I am not sleeping all night and then sleeping for like 3 hours max during the day... I don't know what's wrong but I read insomnia is quite normal in 3rd tri...

Future - GL!!!

Ohhh babies are coming wooohooo!

AFM - I had my doctors appointment yesterday morning and whil eon th emonitor I had like 6 mild contractions.. the ones I have been getting on an off the last coupld of weeks... the doctor prescribed Magnesium 3 times a day to try to stop that but she said since I am 37 weeks its ok if it doesnt help.. 

Baby is engaged but I am not dialated or effaced yet :o eeek

Problem is I have been having the contractions alllll day... don't know what that is.. Beany is still kicking in there but damn this is getting worrying.... I cant do this without hubby and he wont be here for another two weeks HELP :'(

Either way going to the hospital in the morning to register... wish me luck :(


----------



## Lindylou

Has anybody got mad itchy hands? The palms of my hands are burning itchy!!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck farida x


----------



## fides

rem_82 said:


> Feeding is a tricky subject at the moment, cos now i'm in 2 minds about it as i've heard it takes longer for breastfed babies to sleep through the night. Not sure, will just see what happens I guess.

ha ha - my son was FF and he's 14 months - by 10 months he was down to 4-6 wakes/night, and now he's at 1-3 a night, whereas i have friends whose BF'd kiddos were sleeping through at 5 months!! just saying, i wouldn't make the decision based on night sleeping, but whatever you do decide, make sure you decide what is in the best interest of your family, not anyone else's. :flower:



Farida_2013 said:


> Either way going to the hospital in the morning to register... wish me luck :(

good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## Newt4

lindy you need to phone your midwife or go in to the hospital pronto to get a blood test. Mega itchy hands is really bad.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/cholestasispregnancy.html


----------



## yellow11

Newt4 said:


> lindy you need to phone your midwife or go in to the hospital pronto to get a blood test. Mega itchy hands is really bad.
> 
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/cholestasispregnancy.html

I agree, hope you're OK hun x


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah Lindy give them a call!

Morning everyone!

Good luck today Future! Hope everyone else is feeling okay?


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> Has anybody got mad itchy hands? The palms of my hands are burning itchy!!

Yep me! I've had blood tests and its all fine but its best to checked out :hugs: They told me just to take benedril :(


----------



## embo216

Good luck and happy 37 weeks Farida!!


----------



## Lindylou

It has eased off this morning but was bad through night. Should I still call ? X


----------



## yellow11

Lindylou said:


> It has eased off this morning but was bad through night. Should I still call ? X

Yes. Better to be sure :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Have text mw. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive got itchy hands too but I think its my excema as the colds really effected it blah hope everything is ok lindy x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Newt4 said:


> I completely disagree with the breast fed babies take long to sleep through the night. I was in a birth class with about 12 other couples. We stayed in touch and met for coffee all the time. Most of the babies were bootle/formula feed and the first one that sleep through the night was a breast baby and then it just randomized.

I think by 6mths its pretty random. I BF my other 2 in hosp but was on formula by time they were home. I am not sure what to do this time but not basing it on sleeping. Just what feels right for our family. 




Lindylou said:


> Have text mw. X

 Great move, least it will put your mind at rest if alls ok xx

Hi all, have a good Saturday :flower:


----------



## rem_82

thanks for the advice ladies. 
wanted to go out today, but the snow is coming thick and fast and i'm not brave enough to drive. look likes im stuck inside with all the germs!!!
Going to take DS oout to play in the snow later as he loves it.
Anyone heard from future? hope all is going well!!!

Lindy hope all is ok!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Enjoy your day. The snow looks like it may be melting here but my driveway still looks pretty bad and I am not walking anywhere haha will see what it does later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no chance of snow melting here :( next week temps are gonna be maximum of -10 with more snow all week


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks for help ladies. Mw said to keep an eye on it and if it hung spreads to bump and/or legs call her and need to do bloods.


----------



## Nixilix

Glad you called :)

So it seems everyone in this house is getting sick. DD has so much snot and a cough, DH has a sore throat and snot and I have a cough which i think is turning into a sore throat. So going to make a vanilla cake to make us all feel better! Hopefully everyone will be better by induction date!


----------



## Jembug

Any news on future's Facebook? What about you Lindy?

Whats registering?

We had a little play in the snow this morning and I went on the sledge with my 3 year old, ha ha. 

Those of of us who live in the South East are going to get loads more on Sunday, eeek.

My DH had decides to start or should I say finish the decorating in the kitchen! Lovely that he is doing that but seriously why now? 
He made a silly comment about I've moaned that it's not finished.... All I've said is I wish we had spare cash to pay someone to do it.
So at 38 weeks pregnant I'm being left to keep the girls happy, clean and sort the tea out... So no break at all, I only want a few hours coz I certainly won't get anything after the baby is here. 
Think I'm going to book a hair appointment next week to cheer myself up. :)

Anyone wrote a birthing plan? I've not bothered this time, will I get told off?
The only thing I can write is DH does not want to cut the chord... I would like a water birth but surly I can mention that when I go in? Think that it's unlikely I will get one as it's too busy? Oh and is it obvious I will want the baby on me straight away?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jem over here we can choose the hospital but they like you to register with them first so they already have detsils and wishes on record


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive never written a birth plan Jemma xx The only thing I have stated is that I want to cut the cord myself x


----------



## Wiggler

I've never had a birth plan, I normally just go with the flow and they are happy with that. 

I hate that I have to have one this time.


----------



## Newt4

I have birth wishes that I know I probably won't get lol. My first was induction so it was a go with the flow and make decisions on the spot birth. Then she had to be evaluated straight away by a swarm of doctors and nurses. I got good skin to skin after though :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think they assume you want bub born onto you unless you state other wise? They did with me anyway!? xx


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely pic midnight. X


----------



## embo216

No news of Future on her facebook yet but I think she might have her tonight as she was already dilated even before the induction right?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw thank you. X

Yes Em..I think she was xx


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo another love bug on its way. Hope they are ok. Did she know what she was having?


----------



## embo216

a little girl she's calling Lilly I think ( from her sig)


----------



## Nixilix

Girl I think x


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo so exciting ! 

We were discussing names before. This sounds bad but I'm fed up thinking blue/pink names.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am going to do a birth plan this time - basing it all around induction because if I have to have an induction I at least want it to be a decent induction where I have some control!

Last time I was scared into everything and didnt really understand that I had a choice :growlmad:


----------



## Lindylou

If they induce you do they keep you on a drip or does the drop start things and your body then kicks in? X


----------



## Nixilix

With my first induction I had the pessary twice then my waters went and I laboured quick so didn't have the drip.

I think they like to give pessary to start contractions or at least dilate enough to break waters and then if nothing happens or if takes to long they start the drip. 

AP what kind of things are you going to ask for.

I want to ask for water birth but know they'll decline as inducing. But if I only need a pessary to kick start then surely the rest is like a normal labour. last time they said no cause it was related to bp so understandable but thinking i could have it this time. They'll probably tell me it's taken so I can't have it (even if its empty).


----------



## rem_82

whats a pessary??? 

I am so tired. My oh is totally useless when ill!!! 
I hope we seen the last of the snow and i hope he gets better soon cos he wont be allowed in to hosp if he ill!!! I lost track of what day it is again. It serves me right for doing a roast!!!

i am so excited for future. Cant wait to see/hold my baby. I havent done a birth plan just stated no pethadine!!! might look at that later!!!


----------



## Nixilix

It's a tablet they insert behind the cervix, sometimes they use a gel on it too. I had a 24 hr pessary on a string that they take out after 24 hrs. Also had the 6 hr dissolvable one.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

With my induction I had the pessary and about 6 hours later my waters broke - apparently that was a complete coincidence though because my cervix hadn't dilated.

With an induction this time I want to be given pessaries for the maximum amount of time and don't want them going in trying to break my waters if I am only 1cm dilated. I am all prepared this time for a longer hospital stay is necessary and am not desperate to get wired up to a drip.

If my waters break I want to be left for 24 hours to hopefully start contracting on my own.

If I need the drip I want to be mobile and for the baby to be monitored in a way that I can still move about etc.

All in all I am happy for it to take a longer time, I am in no rush to get her out ASAP, I think if my body is given longer the process will probably run smoother :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

On my notes my midwife has written baby born onto mum, vitamin k accepted, emma to cut cord, active, just gas and air. Do your notes have a bit for birth plan?


----------



## embo216

I was induced my pessary with Lily, it only took one and I started having mild contractions- they then broke my waters and it all took off after that. I never had the drip though :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> I was induced my pessary with Lily, it only took one and I started having mild contractions- they then broke my waters and it all took off after that. I never had the drip though :)

It is the drip I want to avoid tbh, not because of the pain but because of being immobile really.

With Ivy my waters broke before my cervix had dilated very much at all (I was about 1cm) but once my waters went they had to remove the pessary as not a sterile procedure but they wouldn't let me go for a walk or bounce on a ball or anything :nope:

I was having good contractions for a while but once I was just confined to bed it all stopped and they just wanted me on the drip :growlmad:


----------



## rem_82

i have never been induced, but my mw did mention maybe doing a sweep before i'm due if i'm still uncomfortable. I'm not sure how i feel about it. I dont think i'm that desperate to get her out.
midnight i have notes in the back for birth plan and i started to write them ages ago. Need to re-read them i think. 
Does anyone get a strange pulling feeling on the top of their bumps if they sit funny?? or actually is that buba!!! 
started to get a couple of pains again today, and shitting myself cos i want OH at the delivery. Please let it be another false alarm!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Hope Future and baby are doing well!

I have a birth plan typed up and printed but they will honestly probably ignore it. 

Have had a ton of contractions all day (usually I get them worse at night so this is a change) and cramps/backache but nothing regular. Cervix pains getting worse too (don't know if this means I'm trying to efface/dilate?). Still hoping he stays in at least until 37 weeks...


----------



## Jembug

Not sure what you mean Ruth?

Hope I never have to be induced.... No offense.

As for a sweep, I had one in labour, I was already contracting but not dilating, so they gave me one, it was a bit sore but worked.

I've just had a big fat curry, not wanted to go into labour yet though, got a massive pile of ironing and Shaun needs to finish off the kitchen. Feel guilty for moaning coz he is doing a good job- think he wants the house to Look nice for the visitors.

My midwife has not even mentioned my birthing plan- I've seen her with my
Other pregnancies so I guess she thinks I'm old school now?


----------



## Wiggler

I don't care how overdue I go I will never have a sweep :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Ooh exciting baby dreams but sounds like you want her to stay in, so fingers crossed.


----------



## babydreams85

Jembug said:


> Ooh exciting baby dreams but sounds like you want her to stay in, so fingers crossed.

Well guess it wouldn't be the worst for him to come now, but would rather be full term so he weighs a little more and does better with feeding, etc. I am not getting too excited yet because I have seen women have false labor or pre-labor for weeks lol but we will see. :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your ok baby dreams. X


----------



## tntrying22

Babydreams, hoping he stays in and cooks a little longer :)

Hope things are going well with future.

What are sweeps? Do they do those in the US?

I don't want to be induced either - once they put you on the drip it's like stepping on the gas pedal for contractions vs letting them build up gradually:wacko: and a lot of inductions end in c-sections. Not the end of the world I know but it just seems like it would end up taking longer than if your body was ready and went on your own.

I am not making a birth plan - just too many variables. I'll just express my preferences as the event unfolds :)

I am just feeling HUGE today :( wonder if I have a big baby or a lot of water or both???

30 days from today til my due date!:happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey Ladies!

How is everyone doing? :flower:

I am *still* having contractions until now, but still no increase in intensity or any serious pattern except that I know for sure its more than 6 every hour :( 

Well I am shocked to my very core, I went to the hospital to register and when I asked for a tour I was told I have to see the Midwife anyway get to know her and then get a few tests done... cos I said I had contractions as well...

Went upstairs.. as soon as I entered the labour ward I was greeted by 3 women is such an awesome way they were expecting me.. then they called the midwife (Lisa her name was) and she is amazing.. we connected straight away.. 

Anyway, she walked me to one of the labour rooms and I was like... :huh: is this where I will have my baby? and she was like yes ofcourse... we are all about mum and baby comfort and support here etc etc...

I took a picture to show you ladies.. I am curious.. are all labour wards.. spa-like? 


It made me so excited to have beany that I just for a little while forgot how scared I was that my hubby might not make it.... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2965.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG_2966.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Farida_2013

Also... Whisper!!! 

They have gas and air since yesterday there.. how friggin lucky am I???

Which made me realise.. anyone heard of Whisper today? All I see is a post from yesterday that's not normal!...


----------



## tntrying22

Wow Farida that looks like a night club or something LOL!! Our rooms look nothing like that. A bit like giving birth in 1985, or 1990 at best.:haha:


----------



## Newt4

Wow that's an amazing room. My room just looks like a bigger emergency room.


----------



## Farida_2013

I was extremely shocked and though naaah this is like the private suites you have to pay for.. then I was like.. erm.. is this the private room? she looked at me as if she didnt even understand what private was.. LOL
I was like.. do i give birth here? she was like OFC! Thats when I thought I hope my labour is Loooong hahahaha


----------



## Lindylou

Wow farida that looks amazing! I would be happy to pay fit a room like that !!


----------



## Lindylou

It us 3:30 am. Why can't I bloody sleep


----------



## Farida_2013

Join the club Lindy on both accounts.. I would gladly pay too and I have not been sleeping for over a week now.... 2 hours max per day :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Woahh Farida that is amazing!

Any news on future? Babydreams, hope babs stays put a little while longer!

I keep getting really intense pains in my cervix (different to lightening crotch lol) that are making me stop and breathe! They are only coming a few times a day so god knows what they are. Hope it means my cervix is doing something and it isnt just baby giving me a hard time! :haha:

I was induced with DS and had two pessaries...first didnt do much but second got labour going practically straight away. I was glad to avoid the drip! 

Hope everyone is well! Had such a bad sleep last night, my legs were numb :nope: xxx


----------



## rem_82

wow farida thats like a vip lounge or something!!!! 
Not heard from whisper, hopefully she is ok!!!
was hoping to read something from future, hope she is ok too!!! she could be snuggling with her baby right now!!!

Last night I went to bed early, and for the first time since, well forever, I slept through the whole night. DS didnt even stir. And the even better bit, is he still asleep now!!!! Wow, hope this happens more now. Sure his beahaviour will be loads better from good sleep!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Lucky you rem, my DS was awake at 1am and then every hour or so through the night :dohh:


----------



## Farida_2013

Ok is it me or should we all be worried about Future...? I am quite worried we haven't gotten news from her yet.. Also where is whisper!! come out and let us know you guys are ok!!

Well I have good news of my own, my hubby finally has a date set for being able to join me here and that is ont he 31st of Jan.. my due date is the 9th and I have been having BRaxton hicks the last 2 days but it's stopped now.. any chance Beany will be able to wait for him you think?? lol high hopes? or plausible?

I can't wait for all of us to have our babies and maybe create a parenting group? :D Love bugs become parents perhaps? hehe

gflady how are you doing today? I really hope things are looking up for you!

Jem how are you holding up? :D

Rem I wish i could sleep at all, i have been having 2 hours here and there for the past week and a half.. im getting exhausted and i dont even have children yet ... :(

PS: I am wondering if anyone knows a good site for how to make handmade decorations and gifts and stuff for a baby do after beany is born... like a welcome to the world party... id love to start working on those perhaps!


----------



## rem_82

farida, thats the first nights sleep i had in 6 months lol!!! usually if he sleeps i get woken by pregnancy related things, like cramps or needing to pee. It def sucks. Im glad your hubby on his way back. Hopefully all these pains are jst body preparing for birth and bubs will give you guys a day or 2 to greet each other!!:winkwink:

smiley, its your turn tonight, i hope. I hate when they keep waking. we started to shut the gate and our door and when he gets up and cries we just sat and listened, then after a few mins he went back to bed and after much grumbling went back to sleep. we did it a few times and bingo, last night happened. Have you tried that? Make sure your neighbours cant hear him first!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

We have tried leaving him to cry and it goes on for hours :haha: But might give it another try :) Luckily we dont have neighbours either :rofl:


----------



## Farida_2013

rem_82 said:


> farida, thats the first nights sleep i had in 6 months lol!!! usually if he sleeps i get woken by pregnancy related things, like cramps or needing to pee. It def sucks. Im glad your hubby on his way back. Hopefully all these pains are jst body preparing for birth and bubs will give you guys a day or 2 to greet each other!!:winkwink:
> 
> smiley, its your turn tonight, i hope. I hate when they keep waking. we started to shut the gate and our door and when he gets up and cries we just sat and listened, then after a few mins he went back to bed and after much grumbling went back to sleep. we did it a few times and bingo, last night happened. Have you tried that? Make sure your neighbours cant hear him first!!!!

Hahaha oh god I hope so! Imagine not being able to DTD before I cant DTD for months!!! :o Hell!
Also oh gosh you poor thing, I havent slept in 2 weeks and I am already going nuts!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies xx hope ur all ok. I am starting to get cabin fever staying indoors :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Also... Whisper!!!
> 
> They have gas and air since yesterday there.. how friggin lucky am I???
> 
> Which made me realise.. anyone heard of Whisper today? All I see is a post from yesterday that's not normal!...

im here just tired all the time lol, our first hospital we wanted looked like that too but cant be there as no pediatrician or childrens docs on site :(


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, all good here except I'm exhausted too. Slept all night, no waking children either! I've got two happy girls that want my attention, DH is watching golf then football later... Alright for some.
We have loads of snow falling right now and I defo have cabin fever.... I actually want to just climb into bed and sleep the day off.. That sounds so bad when this could be our last weekend as a family of four! 
Hope your all ok, glad to see your ok whisper.

Oh as for those rooms, they do look like luxury! Although I have a new maternity bit that the queen opened in August...apparently we have dinner lights, massaging chairs, soft music to choose and an en suite and some have baths for water births. Oh and even a kitchen that has bread an biscuits for families! I can't quite believe it as we are taking NHS here! So we shall see, also the turn around for straight forward baths is four hours! X


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya everyone!

So tired today, I actually slept OK last night but I think I need way more than 1 night of sleep to not feel like a zombie anymore. :haha: 

Finishing off my hospital bag later. I can't really keep putting it off :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nerves really have kicked in for me now, was just sat looking at the clock and thought holy poo in 10 days time at this time il prob be holding my baby:wacko:


----------



## gflady

Good afternoon!

Thanks for asking after me farida :)

I think I'm getting to the frustrating stage of third tri now- not sleeping, tons of heartburn and feel like a frump. Oh well! As soon as 37 weeks arrives I'll be ready for the baby! Hopefully he'll be ready sometime around then too.

Midnight & Jem I'm getting cabin fever too. Went out briefly this morning but it's either really icy or slushy. Almost went flying a few times x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> nerves really have kicked in for me now, was just sat looking at the clock and thought holy poo in 10 days time at this time il prob be holding my baby:wacko:

Im actually terrified now, its cause we know its happening SOON.:hugs::hugs:



gflady said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Thanks for asking after me farida :)
> 
> I think I'm getting to the frustrating stage of third tri now- not sleeping, tons of heartburn and feel like a frump. Oh well! As soon as 37 weeks arrives I'll be ready for the baby! Hopefully he'll be ready sometime around then too.
> 
> *Midnight & Jem I'm getting cabin fever too. Went out briefly this morning but it's either really icy or slushy. Almost went flying a few times x*



Awful isnt it. I went to Tesco in the end but its hardly exciting :(


----------



## gflady

It's supposed to stay like this at least until the middle of the week as well. Poor DH, he's having to put up with me being moody and restless. X


----------



## gflady

Have you guys got everything ready for baby?

We haven't. Nursery still needs decorating then need to put new carpet in there. Cot hasn't arrived and need to buy mattress. Baby won't be in there at first anyway, luckily.

Haven't washed any baby stuff and haven't packed my hospital bag.

I guess I should get on with it all but feel like there's ages to go! DH is setting up the pram this afternoon :)


----------



## Jembug

I've washed all babies few bits, only thing I need to do is get the steriliser from Shauns mums and separate my stuff, from my stuff... Oh and thought, I've packed pj's and stuff but nothing suitable for me to come home in.

The snow is real bad here, meant to have midwife in the morning? 
About to get some fresh air and make a snow man with the girls :)
X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> Have you guys got everything ready for baby?
> 
> We haven't. Nursery still needs decorating then need to put new carpet in there. Cot hasn't arrived and need to buy mattress. Baby won't be in there at first anyway, luckily.
> 
> Haven't washed any baby stuff and haven't packed my hospital bag.
> 
> I guess I should get on with it all but feel like there's ages to go! DH is setting up the pram this afternoon :)

Not 100% ready but have all we NEED. If that makes sense.

Mentally ready? NO!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I need to pack my bags. I've been putting it off for ages now. My plan is to do it after I finish work on Wednesday. :)


----------



## Seity

I put a few things in a bag yesterday. I should probably put together a little bag for my son, so that's ready for dropping him off at my friend's house.
We finally started building the cradle. I might do a little more work on that today if I feel motivated. I figure we've got the 'needs' ready and the rest doesn't matter.
One more week of work and then Samuel can show up, but not before then :D


----------



## rem_82

Im as ready as i'll ever be for baby. everything washed and last few crib sheets and bumpers are drying in front of fire. Although i've had to cover everything up like the crib due to the germ brigade. I'd have to re-wash it otherwise. I think i've gone mad, i'm running around with my dettol disinfectant spray and spraying the air, and cleaning and hoovering. I've overdone it now though cos i keep getting cramp in both my legs and in my pelvis too. its gone rock hard, so maybe she squished into a ball???

My hosp bag been completely ready for about a week, but i keep getting it out and checking!!!!
no news on future yet??


----------



## gflady

How many sets of bedding have you got? I've just got 2 sheets, 2 blankets, & 2 mattress covers. Do I need more? X


----------



## smileyfaces

I started doing mine and babys hospital bags but got bored :lol: Plus the bags I have are too small so need to come up with an alternative


----------



## embo216

Yep I'm all ready pretty much, still need to build the changing table but that's not an essential really. I'm getting more mentally ready as time goes by. 

I'm starting to wonder if he won't be like Jack at all (who came at exactly 38 weeks) and he might go over! 38 weeks will be Wednesday so I'm gearing up for that. 

I have a consultant appointment for a possible induction at 39 weeks but I've always been against it but it would make things a lot lot easier in regards to people looking after the kids and stuff :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I agree em. You need to do whats right for you xx

My next MW app is not till 4th feb! Feels like ages away haha scary il be nearly due then!

I only have a few cot sheets (3) and about 5 moses sheets atm. I will just get them as and when I suppose. 

I dont feel mentally ready at all. It honestly does not feel real. Its so surreal.

One thing I have done is photograph some stuff that I have not packed. This means if I do have to stay in hospital for whatever reason that OH can grab it without getting the wrong thing (might just be my OH who is useless). I have just taken photos of the other bags "just in case" and some of the other bits of my clothes and baby clothes. Least I know if I need a change of clothes I can pic msg him what to bring as its already saved on phone xx


----------



## Jembug

What a good idea midnight! Seity I've not packed anything for my girls... Will do that. I'm assuming I will have time but who knows? 
I just got up off the floor and moaned in pain.... My back... Shaun said his heart sunk a bit then, mainly coz football is on and the kitchen is not finished.

Those who have babies already and gone onto labour naturally, how did yours start?
Mine started with mild contractions both times and I knew
It was the start.
I lost my mucus plug the afternoon of my seconds arrival but thought nothing of it... So now everytime I go the loo I'm checking myself.
Zero signs so far!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> What a good idea midnight! Seity I've not packed anything for my girls... Will do that. I'm assuming I will have time but who knows?
> I just got up off the floor and moaned in pain.... My back... *Shaun said his heart sunk a bit then, mainly coz football is on and the kitchen is not finished.*
> 
> Those who have babies already and gone onto labour naturally, how did yours start?
> Mine started with mild contractions both times and I knew
> It was the start.
> I lost my mucus plug the afternoon of my seconds arrival but thought nothing of it... So now everytime I go the loo I'm checking myself.
> Zero signs so far!


OMG mine said the exact same today as he is at his friends after work for darts. I swear our OHs were separated at birth LOL.

My labour started with contractions and being intense from the onset, I had terrible back pain as they were back to back. I did have super fast labours though and I am sure my body was changing days before but I didnt notice. I lost my plug about 2 weeks before DD was due and in labour with DS. x


----------



## smileyfaces

I need to get crib sheets yet...got cot sheets and moses sheets.

What kinda of size bag is everyone using for their hosp bags? Ive got a small suitcase (like cabin luggage) but its got half the babys stuff in it so it isnt big enough argh! Baby has got a changing bag for his stuff but can hardly fit anything in it! Im pretty sure ai didnt have this problem last time!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and MF...great idea about taking photos! And you have reminded me that my camera needs charging :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got a big holdall thing but thats basicly just my stuff as hosp provide foor baby


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have changing bag for baby immediate baby bits and rest in holdall with my stuff. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah I have got nappies and wipes, first vest, babygrow and hat in the changing bag and a few muslin cloths. I have out the extra vests and babygrows and coming home outfit etc in with my stuff but it has taken half the space because its only a small case. Think Im gunna have to up-size.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm a knicker checker too... It ends how it all begins haha!


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> What a good idea midnight! Seity I've not packed anything for my girls... Will do that. I'm assuming I will have time but who knows?
> I just got up off the floor and moaned in pain.... My back... Shaun said his heart sunk a bit then, mainly coz football is on and the kitchen is not finished.
> 
> Those who have babies already and gone onto labour naturally, how did yours start?
> Mine started with mild contractions both times and I knew
> It was the start.
> I lost my mucus plug the afternoon of my seconds arrival but thought nothing of it... So now everytime I go the loo I'm checking myself.
> Zero signs so far!

I was induced with Lily so no idea but with Jack he came by himself at 38 weeks and I remember him feeling mega mega low the day before, then I woke up and as soon as I got out of bed my waters popped! Then my contractions started proper mild and gradually built up, I went from 6cm- pushing him out in a hour :dohh:



smileyfaces said:


> I need to get crib sheets yet...got cot sheets and moses sheets.
> 
> What kinda of size bag is everyone using for their hosp bags? Ive got a small suitcase (like cabin luggage) but its got half the babys stuff in it so it isnt big enough argh! Baby has got a changing bag for his stuff but can hardly fit anything in it! Im pretty sure ai didnt have this problem last time!


I've got a small suitcase for my bits and a holdall for baby bits :)



Nixilix said:


> I'm a knicker checker too... It ends how it all begins haha!

Im a knicker checker too, no sign of anything yet :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive been knicker checking for weeks :haha: And checking the loo roll every time I have a wee (which is about 15 times a day!! Haha)


----------



## embo216

:lol: This is very reassuring :haha: Maybe we should do bets on who we think will go in labour first?


----------



## smileyfaces

I'll put a bet that I will be LAST. Seriously :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still think I won't go till 12th feb x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dont count in the bet lol


----------



## Nixilix

I check the loo roll, down the loo, the panty liner hahha!

Well I don't think it'll be me going first, but Friday is good for me! Induction doesn't count tho! Can't wait for "I think I'm in labour" posts! So exciting!

Although my groin is so sore today I wouldn't be upset if it was today! I also have a sore throat which is making my heartburn loads worse.

Doing my bump cast tonight :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I cant believe some of you could be days away from giving birth!!! Madness!

Anyone heard from future?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> I cant believe some of you could be days away from giving birth!!! Madness!
> 
> Anyone heard from future?

10 days exactly for me lol ive been checking her fb but nothing yet


----------



## gflady

Evening! 

I'm not a checker at all. I don't think I've had any signs of my body preparing for labour either. I bet I'll be the last to go. Seriously, I'm gearing myself up for it. So whilst there's only 4 weeks til my due date, in my mind there's about 6 weeks til baby actually arrives. Ages away. Which is probs why nothing's ready yet. Both DH and I are getting a bit impatient though. Not good.

xxx


----------



## gflady

PS I'm really craving a nice glass of wine tonight. DH is sitting here with a bucket-sized glass of red! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> PS I'm really craving a nice glass of wine tonight. DH is sitting here with a bucket-sized glass of red! x

i nver used to like red wine but ben asked me to try a sip ermm two days ago to see if it tasted ok (he was using it for cooking) but now have a big craving for it too:haha:


----------



## gflady

I've had a couple of sips of DHs. I may end up pouring myself a small cheeky glass...


----------



## gflady

Future's had her LO! Here's what her facebook said:

"Little lilly navaeh may was born yesterday at 3:24pm weighing 5lb 7oz shes in specele care baby unit at mo because she is breathing a bit fast and has a infection, preying she gets better very soon. Sorry cant post pics on here untill my mum has seen her but hopfully that will b soon. I had to hav a op after the birth due to very heavy bleeding and another blood transfusion. Im doin ok now just very sore and tired. I want to thank for being very supportive and great birthing partners"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> I've had a couple of sips of DHs. I may end up pouring myself a small cheeky glass...

why not they says red wine is fine and good for you


----------



## embo216

So happy for dannii (future) :happydance:


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of sips of DHs. I may end up pouring myself a small cheeky glass...
> 
> why not they says red wine is fine and good for youClick to expand...

Sets my heartburn off massively. Hopefully this time next month I'll be drinking a celebratory glass of champers :)


----------



## Jembug

Yay congratulations Future!!! Think it's nearly time for the Feb mummy club!! He he.

Well I wasn't a knicker checker but last time I just casually went for a wee and wiped- tmi- and there was pure slime on the tissue (plug) had no signs, just the urge to cook freezer meals. So u just never know! Didn't have my first contraction until that midnight either.


----------



## smileyfaces

We went for a meal last night for a friends birthday and I was majorly tempted to have a white wine spritzer but just stuck to the lemonade. 

Congratulations future!


----------



## Wiggler

I check my knickers and loo roll too :rofl: I can't help it!

I have no idea when she will come, I keep changing my mind about if she will come before, on or after her due date. Ideally she would come on her due date, but at the moment I think she will come before.

Aww Congratulations future!!! :happydance:

Little lady keeps engaging then unengaging. I either have a head in my pelvis or bum in my ribs at the moment. I can see she is going to be a cheeky one like her big brother and sister :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

I check too! Been really cramps today, she needs to stay in ther for another 2 weeks as its only 14 days till c section :happydance:

Congrats future hope little Lilly is well soon :) 

Can't believe its almost baby time ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> PS I'm really craving a nice glass of wine tonight. DH is sitting here with a bucket-sized glass of red! x

My OH had a fruity cider last night and I had a sip and it was lovely!



Wiggler said:


> I check my knickers and loo roll too :rofl: I can't help it!
> 
> I have no idea when she will come, I keep changing my mind about if she will come before, on or after her due date. Ideally she would come on her due date, but at the moment I think she will come before.
> 
> Aww Congratulations future!!! :happydance:
> 
> Little lady keeps engaging then unengaging. I either have a head in my pelvis or bum in my ribs at the moment. I can see she is going to be a cheeky one like her big brother and sister :haha:


CONGRATS FUTURE! :cloud9::cloud9:

I dont think I will be many days either way to be honest, between 11th-16th Feb I reckon. Still obsessive knicker checker though and sorry to be TMI but I have had lots more CM the last few days so been obsessing over my plug!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats future

My cm has defo increased too. Just done my bump cast! Love it!!!!


----------



## rem_82

yay congrats future!!!

gf - I have 3 crib sheets and loads of blankets. But i use certain ones for certain things, like they for bed and they for pram and a couple in the car!!!

I'm a knicker checker and tissue checker totally obsessed!!!
Ive fancied a glass of red through most of this pregnancy but havent caved yet. But i have aquarter bottle ready for after.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I always check the loo roll, but only really get loads of creamy CM so far! :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow will you post a pic of it when its ready? xx


----------



## Nixilix

It's drying out at the mo so will post one tomorrow - excuse the saggy boobs tho!


----------



## Seity

I had no signs and no clue when I went into labor last time. Just woke with what I though might be BH's because I hadn't had any that I knew of yet and I was only 38 weeks. It felt like bad gas pains in the front bottom of my belly. Had even seen my MW the day before, but I packed a few things in a bag before going to work as usual as a 'just in case'. I wonder if somehow my subconscious knew it was the real thing before I figured it out.

Congrats to Future!


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Also... Whisper!!!
> 
> They have gas and air since yesterday there.. how friggin lucky am I???
> 
> Which made me realise.. anyone heard of Whisper today? All I see is a post from yesterday that's not normal!...
> 
> im here just tired all the time lol, our first hospital we wanted looked like that too but cant be there as no pediatrician or childrens docs on site :(Click to expand...

:hugs: oh sweety I hope you get to rest more often... I made sure there is a Dr who will be there for the birth.. but not sure if that is a pedeatrician or not! :o



Jembug said:


> Hi ladies, all good here except I'm exhausted too. Slept all night, no waking children either! I've got two happy girls that want my attention, DH is watching golf then football later... Alright for some.
> We have loads of snow falling right now and I defo have cabin fever.... I actually want to just climb into bed and sleep the day off.. That sounds so bad when this could be our last weekend as a family of four!
> Hope your all ok, glad to see your ok whisper.
> 
> Oh as for those rooms, they do look like luxury! Although I have a new maternity bit that the queen opened in August...apparently we have dinner lights, massaging chairs, soft music to choose and an en suite and some have baths for water births. Oh and even a kitchen that has bread an biscuits for families! I can't quite believe it as we are taking NHS here! So we shall see, also the turn around for straight forward baths is four hours! X

Wow that sounds amazing! 



gflady said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Thanks for asking after me farida :)
> 
> I think I'm getting to the frustrating stage of third tri now- not sleeping, tons of heartburn and feel like a frump. Oh well! As soon as 37 weeks arrives I'll be ready for the baby! Hopefully he'll be ready sometime around then too.
> 
> Midnight & Jem I'm getting cabin fever too. Went out briefly this morning but it's either really icy or slushy. Almost went flying a few times x

:hugs:
Oh yes I know that feeling I have been having it all month bleh



Nixilix said:


> It's drying out at the mo so will post one tomorrow - excuse the saggy boobs tho!

I can't wait to see a pic of it :D


----------



## Farida_2013

Now for a silly question...

I have been feeling very slight vibrations on the left side of my bump every now an then for the past few days.. cant feel it when I put my hand but its sure there.. they are not hiccups or movements.... Anybody knows or felt this before? What is it I am so worried...


----------



## tntrying22

So happy for Future :)

I check too - Honestly I have all pregnancy after my bleed scare especially.

I won't be anytime soon. My dr said Friday "weeks and weeks to go" as I am not dialated and barely engaged.:wacko:

I am interested to see how big he measures on the 30th - I feel like he's huge at the moment. Course it could be a lot of fluid too.

My bag is packed and sitting open in the bedroom - I am using a carryon sized bag for all of us - I've told DH to grab any toiletries sitting out and think I am going to make a list as I don't have many maternity clothes so most things I'd go home in are still wearing. We arent far from the hospital so someone can run home if need be :)

No wine for me. I am definitely going to pump once LO has gotten the hang of it to store up in the fridge/freezer though - first nice Saturday I am going to be parked at the winery with my cheese and grapes!!! I CANT WAIT.


----------



## Jembug

My baby does some strange vibrating movements.... But her hiccups is like a heartbeat.
Nix, defo want to see a picture!


----------



## tntrying22

Yah I get that sometimes too - like baby is having a spasm or something - it's weird but have only felt it a couple of times...

Happy 36 wks to us Blueyes!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news future. Sending love. Xxxx

I have a baby bag packed but need to do my own. I think I will be 2 late so probably around 16th feb. hoping around 8lb but worried will be a big 8lber and as for pink / blue, no idea!!!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats Future!!!

I will be the last lol! Im predicting a march 12 baby.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ Nah I think you will be a love bug :) xx

omg my baby movements hurt sometimes as must be running out of space!


----------



## Dani402

Midnight_Fairy said:


> omg my baby movements hurt sometimes as must be running out of space!


My baby must be out of room, too, 'cause his movements are much smaller, and it's less frequent that I can feel 'em without TRYING... Kinda' weird -- I thought when he got bigger, it'd be really easy to see and feel all his movements, but that's not how it's going for us. The other night my husband pressed his hand on the side of my bump, where baby's feet are, and he said he could feel movement (we had a "bet" -- if baby moved within 2 minutes, we'd go out 'n get dinner...if not, we had to stay in)... I told him, "No way! He didn't move -- I woulda' felt it!" ...then he put my hand where his hand had been and pushed in a little ... and baby's feet were moving! What the heck?! LOL


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hehe aw, My son loves feeling baby move inside and trying to guess which is a hand or a foot! Only downside is my son ALWAYS has cold hands!


----------



## Jembug

Yea Dano I get you, strange!


----------



## Lindylou

Everybody has been saying I look really big today :( give me a complex or what!!!


----------



## staybeautiful

Congratulations Future!!!! Hope you're both doing well :)

Dani - my movements hurt too sometimes, and my OH can feel things that I can't, which is weird.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend, I'm totally knackered after mine and so looking forward to a bit of a lie in once OH goes to work tomorrow lol.


----------



## Farida_2013

Oooo Future Congrats darling ! :D


----------



## Newt4

Arrggg heartburn is so bad! 

Im due the very last day of February but I have GD (well controlled) and a history of early placenta failure so who knows.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats future hope you are both doing well and will be home soon.

Happy 36 wks to u too tn.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congrats to Future! I've been thinking about her all weekend and praying for her and her little one.
My first 2 were induced, my 3rd started with a cotraction at 7:45 PM on the night I was 42 weeks and scheduled for induction the next day (my insistance on being 42 +1 before a 3rd induction) then it was a contraction every 15 minutes til 9 PM, then one ten minutes later, then 5 minutes later, then basically every 3 to 4 minutes there after. They went straight away to 90-120 seconds long with a minute or less in between for the rest of the labor. They had double peaks at times and it was super intense, but he was here exactly 6 hours after my first contraction, and was by far my best labor because there was no induction. My last 2 started with my water breaking (number 4 a flood, number 5 a slow leak) but then there were no regular contractions after that. They induced me with number 4 8 hours after my water broke, and induced me with number 5 18 hours after my water broke.
I am an obsessive TP checker, just like when I was first pregnant. I never lost my plug before labor started, just lots of gooey CM.
My OB appt at 36 + 1 found my cervix "very very thinned out" it barely covered her fingertip, so at least I know I am effacing and these contractions I keep getting are doing something. I was not dilated, but didn't expect I would be that early anyway. I'm praying for an ontime delivery and a spontaneous labor without being stuck on a stupid drip again :nope:


----------



## tntrying22

You know, I feel sorry for our OH/DH's that they don't get to feel LO move inside of us like we do. It really is special...:) Trying to enjoy these last couple of weeks of it - even if he is pointing his toes as he does it LOL....


----------



## Farida_2013

Tnt I know exactly what you mean, some of my friends (guy friends) keep saying oh thank god I am not a woman with all this pregnancies and periods and birth that you have to go through.. I answer them like this:

My periods prove my body is still working and its natures way of showing us we are special... but its the least fun.. 
Pregnancy makes me feel sorry for men, specially my DH since they miss out on the extreme bonding that happens between mother and child there and then with all the new experiences we go through..
Birth is as if you are working for a massive reward, imagine the motivation that comes with it and the satisfaction that follows it and multiply it ten fold! 
I love being a woman!


----------



## smileyfaces

My OH says he would hate to have baby inside him because it would just feel too weird to have a little person squirming around in his tummy :haha:

Well, the snow has come down quite thick over night here :( We were supposed to be taking LO to soft play. Oh well.

I was having 'contractions' last night after we DTD...they were really quite painful and were quite far apart (about 7 mins or so) so I managed to fall asleep in between them and woke up with nothing which I suppose is a good thing! They were probably BH but were really strong and painful! Hopefully its an omen that I wont go overdue, fingers crossed!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

I refuse to DTD until I want baby out, its what sent me into labour both times before :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

We did it every day from 37 weeks last time and I still went overdue and had to be induced :haha: Thats why i thought we would be safe to do it last night :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed you don't go overdue this time :) x x x


----------



## Nixilix

My OH has prepared himself for Friday so doubt hell be DTD before then. I think he was secretly glad he didn't have to fulfil that chore! It freaks him out!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH is not getting near me now till afterwards!!! Ha ha I do crave the closeness but neither of us feel up to it anyway!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping to avoid eviction sex, SPD + me hating being touched at the moment will not make it a fun experience. It did work to send me into labour with the others though :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I dont like doing it at all, but he is so deprived, bless him :rofl:


----------



## embo216

OH isn't too keen on DTD at the moment- he says he doesn't want to poke the baby in the eye :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LOL Em, I regretted telling Ryan the babys head felt low as his face said it all! 

Have dropped of M to school and just having a yogurt. How am I going to get 3 kids ready out door in morning. Oh my days!


----------



## gflady

Morning!

DH and I DTD last night for the first time in ages. DH felt fine about it, but I just kept thinking that there'll be a baby coming out of that place soon. Needless to say DH enjoyed it more than I did! :) Didn't get any BHs afterwards though, nothing at all.

I have to say, these final weeks are dragging...


----------



## Nixilix

I might try and persuade him tonight then! We re forecast more snow at the weekend so might be a good idea to get baby out sooner!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

37 weeks today and my last full week of pregnancy:wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Dh had a vasectomy in December so we need to DTD 15-20 times before his 8 week sample check which is around Feb 7. I consider it my mission :haha: I think we are up to 8. I can't say I normally crave it anyway, but I am much more into now than I was in the beginning when I was terrified of miscarrying again, or feeling so pukey. Now I look at it as stealing his prostaglandins which are supposed to help the cervix soften and thin out. If my cervix check last Friday is an indication, then I'll just keep on DTD til she comes! He is more than happy to oblige. I weirded him out the other night though because I told him one of these times she was going to get sick of getting poked in the head and reach out and grab him :rofl: then I started singing an old song by the Steve Miller band "Abra-cadabra, I wanna reach out and grab-ya". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWPQQbldFjw It's our big joke now.

The weird part is that with DS(6) we DTD 3 times a day at my insistence for the last 3 or 4 weeks I was pregnant and I was 13 days overdue and barely effaced or dilated when my water broke (right after dtd). I think the main difference must be that DS was in a weird position and wouldn't/couldn't descend so there was no pressure on the cervix for all those weeks to help it dilate it. :shrug:


----------



## PerpetualMama

BTW, Farida_2013, I loved the pictures of the birthing rooms you'll get to use. I had dreams last night of birthing rooms and wild looking birthing chairs. Somehow I think when I show up at my hospital birthing center after these 6 years since I've been there, the rooms are still going to look like hospital rooms with drop down beds and a baby pram sitting in it. Supposedly my hospital has a birthing pool and exercise/labor balls but I have never seen them or had the luck to use them. I guess I'll have to see how this LO decides to start things off? If my water breaks again first then I suspect the birthing pool won't be an option anyway.


----------



## Farida_2013

All I wish for all you ladies is the birth story you all long for.. and to be honest, once LO is here none of us will care where we give birth hehehe

(but that "spa" is really a dream come true, at least leading up to the birth ill feel a little relaxed)


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 37 weeks whisper :D


----------



## Best step mum

here are the photos of Daniel that I promised to post

the first one he was in special care and about 12 hours old and the second was him this morning!
 



Attached Files:







daniel 1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10









daniel 2.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wiggler

Aww he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

:cloud9: Daniel is so cute- how's he doing at home now? :hugs:

Happy 37 weeks whisper!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww he is a cutie pie! How far along was you when you had him? He looks like a decent size!


----------



## Nixilix

Adorable :) xx


----------



## Best step mum

He was born at 35+2 and was 6lb 4ozs. He is nearly 3 weeks old now and has come back up to above his birth weight, last wed he was 6lb 6ozs!

He is doing really well at home, it is so hard to imagine my life without him and I can't remember any of the pain from his birth which is amazing!

I hope that you are all doing well and we all get to read about more feb love bugs being born soon!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow thats a great weight for 35 weeks! He is gorgeous :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh he is just the cutest bsm! hows it feel being mummy?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

He is absolutely beautiful BSM!

Happy 37 wks Whisper.


----------



## tntrying22

Oh BSM - lovely!! 

DH and I DTD last Thursday and afterwards I said "Thanks for the prostaglandins!" :haha:

I don't mind it - I'll do anything to avoid induction or going over! He's just drained when he gets in after a long day so it's hard to get him in the mood...

Happy 37 wks Whisper! 

Hope all you ladies are feeling well today - it's a holiday here in the US today - Martin Luther King, Jr Day so I am lounging today :) I think I'll get out and do a bit of shopping :)


----------



## Newt4

I hate heartburn. I'm going to get stronger meds for it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just done another lot of baby clothes all smaller stuff as sounds like shes gonna be diddy:cloud9: prams set up in her room, need to wash changing bag as has ink stains in it where my friend had pen in it and car seat is set up and in my bedroom away from any dust and dirt oh my gosh its so real come weds afternoon next week il be a mum!


----------



## smileyfaces

Newt4 said:


> I hate heartburn. I'm going to get stronger meds for it.

I hate it too, Ive gone through a bottle of gaviscon Advance in the last week and half a box of rennies :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heartburn makes me feel sick. Daniel is beautiful what a cutie xx


----------



## gflady

Lovely pics BSM. So cute!

I've just done a white wash of baby's clothes and moses basket bedding. I feel like I won't panic now if anything happens before due date. 

Exciting! Bring on more love bugs please :)


----------



## gflady

PS I've had dreadful heartburn too. It's not so bad today but it's made me vom on a couple of occasions. Thank goodness for gaviscon. You could ask your Dr to prescribe you some Ranitidine if you need something stronger- it's fine in pregnancy and should do the trick.


----------



## Newt4

gf- Im already on the 150's I think I need it stronger.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, how do I wash home-made woollen cardigans before Baby wears them? Just do a normal woollen wash (no tumble drying) or do I have to hand wash everything? :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Girls, how do I wash home-made woollen cardigans before Baby wears them? Just do a normal woollen wash (no tumble drying) or do I have to hand wash everything? :shrug:

my nan said to do the stuff she knitted ona cold wash and then air dry so it doesnt loose sha[pe


----------



## staybeautiful

mrsswaffer said:


> Girls, how do I wash home-made woollen cardigans before Baby wears them? Just do a normal woollen wash (no tumble drying) or do I have to hand wash everything? :shrug:

My friend's mum knitted us a gorgeous shawl told me that I should put home knitted items into a white pillowcase before putting them into the washing machine on a wool wash, just so they don't get misshapen or chucked around the machine too much, and no tumble drying.


----------



## Lindylou

Daniel is adorable. 

DTD last night after so long. It hurt and I couldn't help thinking how will I manage a while person coming out!! Had a few pains today but nothing serious. Just now and then.


----------



## MileyMamma

Best step mum said:


> here are the photos of Daniel that I promised to post
> 
> the first one he was in special care and about 12 hours old and the second was him this morning!

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Lindylou

Lindylou said:


> Daniel is adorable.
> 
> DTD last night after so long. It hurt and I couldn't help thinking how will I manage a while person coming out!! Had a few pains today but nothing serious. Just now and then.

PS not sayin DH is massive :blush:


----------



## yellow11

^^ :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindylou said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Daniel is adorable.
> 
> DTD last night after so long. It hurt and I couldn't help thinking how will I manage a while person coming out!! Had a few pains today but nothing serious. Just now and then.
> 
> PS not sayin DH is massive :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Jembug

Seriously do want to have any sex until baby comes! DH is not put off my huge body or the fact a baby comes from that area! My body is Soooooooo sensitive that I can just about handle a cuddle! So it leaves me having to satify him and tbh it's a chore especially when I'm not interested! Sounds so awful! I really do love him, honest!

After delivery last time I was seriously Horney! Id literally just had a baby and I was desperate for sex! If I'd not been so scared of falling pregnant or the fact I was sore im sure I would have jumped on him the day after!! Must have been the hormones!

Beaut photos of Daniel! Makes me look forward to snuggles.

A friend gave me some clothes, so this one finally has some outfits- as DH can't find anything from our girls that's younger than 3months!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we had nookie wasnt too bad but then i ended up with bloody thush lol so now on meds for that AGAIN:dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha jembug- it is hard to get in the mood when you feel like a sack of spuds and can't move without aches and niggles :) I want another pretty quickly but sure that even if my hormones kick in my poor body will scream no way!!!


----------



## Lindylou

This pregnancy/ birth stuff is so damn sexy- no wonder we all want to pounce on our men!!! Having semen contain prostaglandins in and inducing labour must show god was a
Man otherwise the poor dh's would be climbing the walls :)


----------



## staybeautiful

Best Step Mum - Daniel is adorable, I'm glad you're both doing well :D

I had my Labour and Pain Relief antenatal class on Friday afternoon, and it was a lot better than I was expecting for one run by the community midwives here. The hospital I'm due to give birth at only opened in Feb 2012 and the midwife said they're really keen to encourage as many ladies as possible to have active births, and the MLU and CLU are only across the hall from each other so if you have any complications all they have to do is get you through a couple of sets of doors. They're also not keen on encouraging women to have epidurals, which I found reassuring because I really don't want one (that may change lol). 
I do have a quick question for you ladies though. In the MLU they do intermittent monitoring of mum and baby while in labour, so every 30 minutes they come and check my BP and HR and they check on the baby with the Sonicaid, but you can request EFM if you want it. My OH is really keen for me to have continuous monitoring, but I'm not so sure if it's the best thing to have or not. 
My concerns are: I want to be as active as possible, will this reduce the effectiveness of the monitoring because the probe thingies could easily lose contact with the baby? And it means that I'm restricted to moving within range of the cables hooking me up to the CTG. when I've been in for reduced movement, if I've adjusted myself on the bed to get more comfortable or even coughed it's caused the readings to jump. 
I also am a bit put off by my OH's main reasons for me going on it - namely that, as dramatic as this sounds, he keeps inferring that if we don't then baby will die, because two of his work colleagues had stillborn babies, one of which with the baby dying between monitoring periods (the other I don't like him comparing to us because it turned out that the poor woman had placental failure at 41+3), and his DS would have been stillborn had his ex not been on CFM and had he not alerted the OB to the fact that the heartrate kept dipping, she then got taken for a crash section (as in, the next one up from a 'regular' emergency section). His ex had a high risk pregnancy anyway and had a 36 hour labour from being induced at 35 weeks, whereas we have a low risk pregnancy provided my blood pressure behaves itself and I have no more episodes of reduced movement. While this sort of thing is exactly what CFM was invented for, I really do not like the idea of going into the hospital and getting hooked up to a machine with such a negative outlook already having been set because he'll be constantly watching the heart rate and freaking out if it dips at all, and I'll be having to keep an eye on OH to make sure that HE'S ok, when I should be focusing on having the baby. But at the same time, if I opt for intermittent monitoring, I'll have the same stress because he'll be flapping about not knowing what the baby's up to and has said that it would be "on me" if anything happened to LO...

Basically - am I being unreasonable? Has anyone else had any thoughts about this sort of thing for their birth plans or from previous deliveries? All I wanted was a nice "normal" natural birth with as little medical interventions and procedures as possible.

Sorry for the rant ladies, but had to get it off my chest because it's been bugging me all weekend :dohh:


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> Seriously do want to have any sex until baby comes! DH is not put off my huge body or the fact a baby comes from that area! My body is Soooooooo sensitive that I can just about handle a cuddle! So it leaves me having to satify him and tbh it's a chore especially when I'm not interested! Sounds so awful! I really do love him, honest!
> 
> After delivery last time I was seriously Horney! Id literally just had a baby and I was desperate for sex! If I'd not been so scared of falling pregnant or the fact I was sore im sure I would have jumped on him the day after!! Must have been the hormones!
> 
> Beaut photos of Daniel! Makes me look forward to snuggles.
> 
> A friend gave me some clothes, so this one finally has some outfits- as DH can't find anything from our girls that's younger than 3months!

I'm so glad to hear that someone else felt horny after having a baby, I can't wait to be able to feel close to dh again, all my stitches are gone but I am afraid of tearing again where the episiotomy was done :nope: my dh is being really understanding that I am scared to do ANYTHING. 

Hopefully after my 6 week check on 15th feb my fears will disappear! 

Sorry if this is TMI ladies!


----------



## Lindylou

Do you feel ok though BSM

I would have continuous monitoring if the normal monitoring indicated something was needing to be closely checked. I want to keep moving and figure if I can stay more relaxed and have a little intervention as possible it is best for me and the LO. It is so sad when you hear stories like you have but they are rare so don't get too stressed. The vast majority of babies are uncomplicated births


----------



## Best step mum

staybeautiful said:


> Best Step Mum - Daniel is adorable, I'm glad you're both doing well :D
> 
> I had my Labour and Pain Relief antenatal class on Friday afternoon, and it was a lot better than I was expecting for one run by the community midwives here. The hospital I'm due to give birth at only opened in Feb 2012 and the midwife said they're really keen to encourage as many ladies as possible to have active births, and the MLU and CLU are only across the hall from each other so if you have any complications all they have to do is get you through a couple of sets of doors. They're also not keen on encouraging women to have epidurals, which I found reassuring because I really don't want one (that may change lol).
> I do have a quick question for you ladies though. In the MLU they do intermittent monitoring of mum and baby while in labour, so every 30 minutes they come and check my BP and HR and they check on the baby with the Sonicaid, but you can request EFM if you want it. My OH is really keen for me to have continuous monitoring, but I'm not so sure if it's the best thing to have or not.
> My concerns are: I want to be as active as possible, will this reduce the effectiveness of the monitoring because the probe thingies could easily lose contact with the baby? And it means that I'm restricted to moving within range of the cables hooking me up to the CTG. when I've been in for reduced movement, if I've adjusted myself on the bed to get more comfortable or even coughed it's caused the readings to jump.
> I also am a bit put off by my OH's main reasons for me going on it - namely that, as dramatic as this sounds, he keeps inferring that if we don't then baby will die, because two of his work colleagues had stillborn babies, one of which with the baby dying between monitoring periods (the other I don't like him comparing to us because it turned out that the poor woman had placental failure at 41+3), and his DS would have been stillborn had his ex not been on CFM and had he not alerted the OB to the fact that the heartrate kept dipping, she then got taken for a crash section (as in, the next one up from a 'regular' emergency section). His ex had a high risk pregnancy anyway and had a 36 hour labour from being induced at 35 weeks, whereas we have a low risk pregnancy provided my blood pressure behaves itself and I have no more episodes of reduced movement. While this sort of thing is exactly what CFM was invented for, I really do not like the idea of going into the hospital and getting hooked up to a machine with such a negative outlook already having been set because he'll be constantly watching the heart rate and freaking out if it dips at all, and I'll be having to keep an eye on OH to make sure that HE'S ok, when I should be focusing on having the baby. But at the same time, if I opt for intermittent monitoring, I'll have the same stress because he'll be flapping about not knowing what the baby's up to and has said that it would be "on me" if anything happened to LO...
> 
> Basically - am I being unreasonable? Has anyone else had any thoughts about this sort of thing for their birth plans or from previous deliveries? All I wanted was a nice "normal" natural birth with as little medical interventions and procedures as possible.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies, but had to get it off my chest because it's been bugging me all weekend :dohh:

I had continuous monitoring with Daniel because of him being so early, It was as far from what I wanted as you could get :cry: 

I was completely bed bound and couldn't even deliver like I wanted to because the probes would have lost contact. Basically even to go to the toilet I had to be unhooked from the machine. I know where your oh is coming from but at the same time I think that I would have been more comfortable if I had been able to move about. 

On the subject of an epidural, I didn't find the pain to be unbearable, dont get me wrong, it hurts but not in the way that i would have thought, so I only had gas and air and a half dose of diamorphine- just focus on the fact that you will have a beautiful baby in your arms at the end and that your body was made to do this and you will be surprised about what ur body can cope with!

Talk to your oh about what you want and make your decision from there but just remember that labour also should go quicker if you let gravity help too!


----------



## staybeautiful

Lindylou said:


> Do you feel ok though BSM
> 
> I would have continuous monitoring if the normal monitoring indicated something was needing to be closely checked. I want to keep moving and figure if I can stay more relaxed and have a little intervention as possible it is best for me and the LO. It is so sad when you hear stories like you have but they are rare so don't get too stressed. The vast majority of babies are uncomplicated births

That's what I was happy with doing, but now I'm feeling pressured to change that. I know in myself that the vast majority of births are uncomplicated, but convincing OH of that is another matter entirely. I'm nervous about the birth anyway, and have been doing a pretty good job of chilling out about it and keeping a positive attitude, but when I keep getting reminded of "yeah but this happened to Heather..." or "remember what happened to Abby" or "Wee boy wouldn't be here if it wasn't for..." it freaks me out all over again.


----------



## Best step mum

Lindylou said:


> Do you feel ok though BSM
> 
> I would have continuous monitoring if the normal monitoring indicated something was needing to be closely checked. I want to keep moving and figure if I can stay more relaxed and have a little intervention as possible it is best for me and the LO. It is so sad when you hear stories like you have but they are rare so don't get too stressed. The vast majority of babies are uncomplicated births

I feel completely back to normal! I was sore for the first week or so with bruising but I took arnica capsules and the hospital give u witch hazel pads which are amazing. It is just a fear that I have of doing damage.


----------



## staybeautiful

Best step mum said:


> I had continuous monitoring with Daniel because of him being so early, It was as far from what I wanted as you could get :cry:
> 
> I was completely bed bound and couldn't even deliver like I wanted to because the probes would have lost contact. Basically even to go to the toilet I had to be unhooked from the machine. I know where your oh is coming from but at the same time I think that I would have been more comfortable if I had been able to move about.
> 
> On the subject of an epidural, I didn't find the pain to be unbearable, dont get me wrong, it hurts but not in the way that i would have thought, so I only had gas and air and a half dose of diamorphine- just focus on the fact that you will have a beautiful baby in your arms at the end and that your body was made to do this and you will be surprised about what ur body can cope with!
> 
> Talk to your oh about what you want and make your decision from there but just remember that labour also should go quicker if you let gravity help too!

:hugs: I'm sorry your labour was so far removed from what you hoped for. 
I know the main thing is getting LO out safely but my instinct is that if circumstances allow have as little done as possible, and I worry that if I was on CTG unnecessarily (i.e. no points of concern), it could be taking resources away from someone who needs it more. But I worry about wasting people's time when I phone up about things that are concerning me :dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> Daniel is adorable.
> 
> DTD last night after so long. It hurt and I couldn't help thinking how will I manage a while person coming out!! Had a few pains today but nothing serious. Just now and then.

OMG I agree! I felt "revirginized" or something! I about died when she put the speculum in to do the GSB test, thinking OMG how is a head going to get through there!

Must mean we need more sex!


----------



## Dani402

I'm not feeling 100% ready... But pretty close! Unpacked diapers and little things yesterday... Need to prepare LO's bathroom...and clean the house a bit!

Went to dr today... Told us everything's still "pretty closed up" and we have about two more weeks... Trying to be patient, but its getting harder to sleep and I've got less energy every day... Less patience, too :-/


----------



## Best step mum

Stay beautiful- please don't worry about wasting people's time, the midwives etc are there to help everyone and your concerns are just as important as anyone else's! On the subject of equipment- every room in delivery suite in the hospital I was in has its own equipment- it will be solely for you the whole time that you need it so don't worry about someone missing out because you are using it!

My labour was not as planned but as long as Daniel was born safely nothing else matters! Just do what is right for you and your baby!


----------



## Lindylou

tntrying22 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Daniel is adorable.
> 
> DTD last night after so long. It hurt and I couldn't help thinking how will I manage a while person coming out!! Had a few pains today but nothing serious. Just now and then.
> 
> OMG I agree! I felt "revirginized" or something! I about died when she put the speculum in to do the GSB test, thinking OMG how is a head going to get through there!
> 
> Must mean we need more sex!Click to expand...

Ha ha- when I get that energy rush will save a bit from nesting to DTD :laugh2:


----------



## Dani402

You ladies make me jealous! DH won't have sex with me ... Hasn't for over six (seven?) months! :-( just weirds him out. Really is hard to deal with!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

BSM, Daniel is beautiful :)
I always waited the 6 weeks so everythig had a chance to heal inside and out. Was always afraid of infection before the post baby bleeding stopped (which for me was always 5-7 weeks anyway)


Lindylou you make me laugh :haha:

StayBeautiful: that's alot of pressure to put on you. I can understand his fears, but doesn't he understand how it's increasing yours? We don't need to hear horror stories weeks before we deliver. The more active you are during labor the faster it goes for you, the less likely you are to need a c-section...wouldn't it make sense that less labor would be better for baby too?
Maybe if you agree to x amount of time on monitor and x amount off so it is intermittent, not continuous, but not so brief you don't get a good look at baby's well being? I have always ended up on monitors because 4 were induced and with the other one who was my only all natural labor, by the time I had gotten checked into the hospital my contractions were so close and so long that I could barely stand up never mind be "active" so I was in bed and they hooked me up. I hope you two are able to come to a compromise, that must be so anxiety producing :hugs:


----------



## Best step mum

PerpetualMama said:


> BSM, Daniel is beautiful :)
> I always waited the 6 weeks so everythig had a chance to heal inside and out. Was always afraid of infection before the post baby bleeding stopped (which for me was always 5-7 weeks anyway)
> 
> 
> Lindylou you make me laugh :haha:
> 
> StayBeautiful: that's alot of pressure to put on you. I can understand his fears, but doesn't he understand how it's increasing yours? We don't need to hear horror stories weeks before we deliver. The more active you are during labor the faster it goes for you, the less likely you are to need a c-section...wouldn't it make sense that less labor would be better for baby too?
> Maybe if you agree to x amount of time on monitor and x amount off so it is intermittent, not continuous, but not so brief you don't get a good look at baby's well being? I have always ended up on monitors because 4 were induced and with the other one who was my only all natural labor, by the time I had gotten checked into the hospital my contractions were so close and so long that I could barely stand up never mind be "active" so I was in bed and they hooked me up. I hope you two are able to come to a compromise, that must be so anxiety producing :hugs:

I said to dh that I wanted to wait for the 6 weeks but it is torture! Maybe tmi but my bleeding has all but stopped- I was expecting it to continue for so much longer!


----------



## Lindylou

Just go for it BSM!


----------



## rem_82

best, daniel is completely georgous!!! congratulations, he is a treasure.

staybeautiful, i hope u figure it all out without too much stress. Oh's are a nightmare for it. sending hugs.

My mw showed up today, which i forgot about, and she was checking the baby and said she is so tiny and im measuring at 32 weeks. i will be 39 weeks on fri!!! She isnt sure if baby is curling into a ball or is really small, so now i have to have another scan tomorrow am to check her size, and from there they will decide whether to induce me or not!!! I'm sure it will be ok and no induction needed, but everything seems to be going wrong. My oh is still ill, and im scared they wont even let him in, and ds has been ill on and off for the last 2 months with the same thing, but they wont prescribe anything. Sod his bloody immune system this once, we about to have a baby and if everyone is ill, she will get ill too!!! I'm so fed up. This house has a big part to play and i wish we could just fu**ing move already!!!!
Sorry!! I'm done now, just needed to add all that last stuff in!!!


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> best, daniel is completely georgous!!! congratulations, he is a treasure.
> 
> staybeautiful, i hope u figure it all out without too much stress. Oh's are a nightmare for it. sending hugs.
> 
> My mw showed up today, which i forgot about, and she was checking the baby and said she is so tiny and im measuring at 32 weeks. i will be 39 weeks on fri!!! She isnt sure if baby is curling into a ball or is really small, so now i have to have another scan tomorrow am to check her size, and from there they will decide whether to induce me or not!!! I'm sure it will be ok and no induction needed, but everything seems to be going wrong. My oh is still ill, and im scared they wont even let him in, and ds has been ill on and off for the last 2 months with the same thing, but they wont prescribe anything. Sod his bloody immune system this once, we about to have a baby and if everyone is ill, she will get ill too!!! I'm so fed up. This house has a big part to play and i wish we could just fu**ing move already!!!!
> Sorry!! I'm done now, just needed to add all that last stuff in!!!

:hugs: How has she been measuring previously? x


----------



## Jembug

Bsm- I dtd three weeks after my first- eposiotomy cut- all was fine! Do it if you feel ready :)
Stay beautiful, what a hard situation!
My first I was had the heart beat listened to at random times and they picked up when things were going wrong... The chord was wrapped around her neck and she was back to back... I think as she was my first I just put my trust into the midwifes and consultants and because of them I have my little girl here today!

Second time round, I had the horrors of my first delivery in my head but I just focused in all the positives... And they just randomly listened to the heart beat and all was fine. I don't remember being confined, think they just had a quick listen like they do at the midwifes.
And I don't know about anyone else, but for me, I'm active up until a point... At that point I now relise that once I've stopped moving that baby is well and truly on her way! 
Even in labour the terrible thoughts will go through your head, but you just have to push them away and focuse on the baby. Goodluck with what you decide xx

Ruth, hope you scan goes well and your DH gets better very soon... My sure life Is trying to test and all will be fine :) xx

I had my midwife and I'm measuring 37 weeks, so just over a week behind? Feel huge though!
Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

rem_82 said:


> best, daniel is completely georgous!!! congratulations, he is a treasure.
> 
> staybeautiful, i hope u figure it all out without too much stress. Oh's are a nightmare for it. sending hugs.
> 
> My mw showed up today, which i forgot about, and she was checking the baby and said she is so tiny and im measuring at 32 weeks. i will be 39 weeks on fri!!! She isnt sure if baby is curling into a ball or is really small, so now i have to have another scan tomorrow am to check her size, and from there they will decide whether to induce me or not!!! I'm sure it will be ok and no induction needed, but everything seems to be going wrong. My oh is still ill, and im scared they wont even let him in, and ds has been ill on and off for the last 2 months with the same thing, but they wont prescribe anything. Sod his bloody immune system this once, we about to have a baby and if everyone is ill, she will get ill too!!! I'm so fed up. This house has a big part to play and i wish we could just fu**ing move already!!!!
> Sorry!! I'm done now, just needed to add all that last stuff in!!!

:hugs::hugs:Hugs hun, hope you get better answers tomorrow. 



Best step mum said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> BSM, Daniel is beautiful :)
> I always waited the 6 weeks so everythig had a chance to heal inside and out. Was always afraid of infection before the post baby bleeding stopped (which for me was always 5-7 weeks anyway)
> 
> 
> Lindylou you make me laugh :haha:
> 
> StayBeautiful: that's alot of pressure to put on you. I can understand his fears, but doesn't he understand how it's increasing yours? We don't need to hear horror stories weeks before we deliver. The more active you are during labor the faster it goes for you, the less likely you are to need a c-section...wouldn't it make sense that less labor would be better for baby too?
> Maybe if you agree to x amount of time on monitor and x amount off so it is intermittent, not continuous, but not so brief you don't get a good look at baby's well being? I have always ended up on monitors because 4 were induced and with the other one who was my only all natural labor, by the time I had gotten checked into the hospital my contractions were so close and so long that I could barely stand up never mind be "active" so I was in bed and they hooked me up. I hope you two are able to come to a compromise, that must be so anxiety producing :hugs:
> 
> I said to dh that I wanted to wait for the 6 weeks but it is torture! Maybe tmi but my bleeding has all but stopped- I was expecting it to continue for so much longer!Click to expand...

we DTD 2 weeks after DD but it didnt feel that great lol. If you feel ready got for it. I am dreading waiting around after birth again :( 



Jembug said:


> Bsm- I dtd three weeks after my first- eposiotomy cut- all was fine! Do it if you feel ready :)
> Stay beautiful, what a hard situation!
> My first I was had the heart beat listened to at random times and they picked up when things were going wrong... The chord was wrapped around her neck and she was back to back... I think as she was my first I just put my trust into the midwifes and consultants and because of them I have my little girl here today!
> 
> Second time round, I had the horrors of my first delivery in my head but I just focused in all the positives... And they just randomly listened to the heart beat and all was fine. I don't remember being confined, think they just had a quick listen like they do at the midwifes.
> And I don't know about anyone else, but for me, I'm active up until a point... At that point I now relise that once I've stopped moving that baby is well and truly on her way!
> Even in labour the terrible thoughts will go through your head, but you just have to push them away and focuse on the baby. Goodluck with what you decide xx
> 
> Ruth, hope you scan goes well and your DH gets better very soon... My sure life Is trying to test and all will be fine :) xx
> 
> I had my midwife and I'm measuring 37 weeks, so just over a week behind? Feel huge though!
> Xx


wow how amazing at your 1st, I am so glad all was ok xxx I am measuring a week behind too but I think bub runs out of space and curls up more at the end! x


----------



## Jembug

Forgot to ask those who have had other babies... My two labours have always been during the night..so I'm completely exhausted when the baby arrives.
I'm paranoid that this one will happen over night too, so I'm in bed already! I think if I just get a few hours in before 'labour' starts I will be more awake the other side!
Silly to think Like that, I'm assuming this one will happen at night like the others... What about you? X


----------



## Miss Ashley

Officially full term :) Can't believe it... 
Also, into my last week of work, FINALLY! Finishing on Thursday and I can finally focus on the final steps of getting my apartment ready for baby. So much to do... so little time... 

It all feels so surreal.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Forgot to ask those who have had other babies... My two labours have always been during the night..so I'm completely exhausted when the baby arrives.
> I'm paranoid that this one will happen over night too, so I'm in bed already! I think if I just get a few hours in before 'labour' starts I will be more awake the other side!
> Silly to think Like that, I'm assuming this one will happen at night like the others... What about you? X

yes, water broke at night with last 2 and I barely slept even though labor didn't start til they induced me hours and hours later. I was so tired! Every night I pray for at least a few hours sleep before labor starts. I am finding though that if I go to bed too early I am up at midnight and cannot for the life of me sleep again :nope:

BSM: If you're ready I'd go for it! Yay you!!:haha:
I was never so lucky to be all but done bleeding by then, and wasn't much in the mood anyway because I was so sore (very big babies). Currently I am trying to enjoy it as much and often as my exhaustion allows. At least DH will have something to look back on for a month and a half or so after the fact, hahahaha


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> Officially full term :) Can't believe it...
> .

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Miss Ashley said:


> Officially full term :) Can't believe it...
> Also, into my last week of work, FINALLY! Finishing on Thursday and I can finally focus on the final steps of getting my apartment ready for baby. So much to do... so little time...
> 
> It all feels so surreal.

I still cannot believe it's almost here...I don't know if it will seem real til I see the naked little baby emerge, lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy full term xx

I had one morning baby and one early eve baby lol x


----------



## Seity

Dani - my OH doesn't want sex either, I just self service.
Neither of us was ready to DTD until 10 weeks after with our first. Physically, I'm sure it would have been fine at 5-6 weeks after, but mentally neither of us wanted it yet.
MW appt today. BP same as always. No weight change. Measuring at 36 weeks. Baby's HR 160 and one happy squirmy boy in there during the appointment.
One more week of work and then Samuel is welcome to make an appearance whenever he feels like it.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Thanks, ladies!

I feel like I'm going to be off DTD for months... Im terrified enough to go to the washroom afterwards, let alone let my OH near me... plus, I've been so put off of DTD for the majority of this pregnancy that it feels like I'll never get the urge back.


----------



## rem_82

I think i was ready to dtd about 5 weeks after birth. I waited a couple of days after bleeding then we tried. I think it was fine. this time round im looking forward to at least a proper cuddle. Dont think we've even done that for about 6 months. 

I'm quite nervous about today, although i'm sure it'll come to nothing. Also i've developed some kind of red rash on each side of my bump and it itches. Gonna ask them about that today too, cos i will see a mw after scan.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning everyone!

Ive had a terrible night with LO :nope: At the end of my tether with him now. So tired. Me and OH have had a row already this morning and he has got the day off work today...this should be fun :madgrowl:

What are everyones plans for today? Hope everyone is feeling okay


----------



## Nixilix

I had crap night too. DD has tonsillitis so was in our bed but is really kicky in her sleep so have to keep back to her because of bump and my hip seized up so slept on sofa!

Good luck with the scan Hun. Let us know what happens.

3 sleeps til induction Arghhh!!


----------



## embo216

:hugs: On all the ladies who had bad nights- Mine was absolutely awful :nope: Worst for a long time. Both my kids are a bit off colour at the moment with coughs so BOTH were up and my 4 year old just wouldn't sleep- even in my bed! I was like a scary beast this morning. Luckily my Mum surprised me and took them to school/nursery so I'm sitting here when I'd usually be covered up to my ankles in snow :lol:

I was also having some pretty regular contractions as soon as I went to bed so called OH (who works nights) to say just be ready incase something develops but it's stopped :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Taking it easy this morning. :) Today is my second-to-last day at work, and I'm on the late shift (starting 12:30pm). I'm definitely ready to finish now!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Crap night here too feeling a bit zombie like and sicky from lack of sleep lol have just had a meeting with the midwife lovely lady pregnant herself so we were lucky we managed to find her before she went on leave herself


----------



## Farida_2013

I had a horrible night too... hmm seems like a pattern, must be the weather man :laugh:

So today I went food shopping and couldnt get up from a chair to come back home lol which is just around the corner.. so I ordered a taxi. is it me or have I actually gotten bigger in 1 week!?


----------



## Jembug

Sorry ladies, I had a fab nights sleep for a change! 9:30 ish till 6:30!!!! Very much needed! Hope you all get some rest today?
My DH is off today too, man flu! I swear that man has no idea what poorly is! He is mopping about saying how spotty he is- he has one spot!

Goodluck Ruth, be exciting to find out what she weighs!

Hope you all have a fab day xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no, sorry to hear some of you had a really shit night :( I am dreading all of mine being up lol I actually am horrid without sleep! We were late this morning but its tough luck! 
Good luck everyone who has an appointment today.
Gave into OH and DTD last night but baby had hiccups and it was a bit awkward LOL. It was funny though!
I had bad BH after dropping the kids off but they have gone now I am sat down!

Have a good day all. Oooo Em, how exciting!


----------



## Nixilix

These contraction posts are exciting me!!


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Boo to rubbish sleep!

Rem, good luck with your scan today.

Just had my MW appt- baby's measuring 3 weeks behind as opposed to 2 so I'm being sent for a growth scan at some point in the next week. Woo woo! I'm sure the baby's fine. Hope it's sooner rather than later though- can't wait to see him again. He's barely engaged at mo but is still head down.

Question- anyone know, if your baby is measuring small does that mean you're more likely to go overdue?

xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

crummy sleep here too, and it's a morning I could have slept in. 2 hour delay of start of school due to snow (and mores snow expected this weekend!) Up 3 times during the night with contractions or else hard cramps, all that went away pretty quickly.
On the plus side, up at 4 AM I managed to squeek into a spot in an on-line course (since I had to drop my other one last week. I have been trying all week to get into one) so I guess the early bird got the worm this morning :happydance:. Now I get to trek out in this snow to campus 17 miles away to get my book and start on the coursework. Today is the first day of classes and assignments are alreday piled up?? Seriously? I had gotten ahold of the professor last night to ask a question and she had told me she would manually add me to the class, she seems very accomodating so I'm excited to work with her. Hope she understands my "condition" in case one of my homework assignments ends up being late due to delivery. At least the time will go even faster now with all this work to occupy my time!

Good luck on growth scans ladies :happydance:
Nixlix: OMG you must be about ready to burst with excitement...and nerves :baby:


----------



## gflady

I must admit, I am a little paranoid about baby's movements now because they said I need a growth scan. He's been very quiet this morning.


----------



## PerpetualMama

gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> Boo to rubbish sleep!
> 
> Rem, good luck with your scan today.
> 
> Just had my MW appt- baby's measuring 3 weeks behind as opposed to 2 so I'm being sent for a growth scan at some point in the next week. Woo woo! I'm sure the baby's fine. Hope it's sooner rather than later though- can't wait to see him again. He's barely engaged at mo but is still head down.
> 
> Question- anyone know, if your baby is measuring small does that mean you're more likely to go overdue?
> 
> xxx

my belly measures small every time she is laying in a funky position. Of course my OB never tells me what I'm measuring, and tells me I'm fine if I ask. She is so laid back, and it has proven to help me not worry so much about numbers and comparisons. It is so not what I'm used to, but not in a bad way.

I measured ahead and on spot with my other kids and went overdue with all of them, I don't think it has anything to do with it. Did your early scans gone ok with your dates?


----------



## Nixilix

PerpetualMama said:


> Nixlix: OMG you must be about ready to burst with excitement...and nerves :baby:

Um yes! Both! I thought this week would drag but its already tuesday - DD is with nanny then we have antenatal tonight - which reminds me must write the questions I have as not seeing my MW again!! Quite grateful for that as although she was lovely i felt i now knew her too well if it came to her doing a sweep it would have been weird!!

The wednesday im going to try and take out DD to soft play then seeing my friends in the evening and will tell them about induction. Want to tell them in person but keep getting - "3 weeks to go" texts! Theyll be shocked! Also need to get the sex and weight guesses and its not very fair to with hold the info that it'll be two weeks early haha!! Then will watch my last OBEM!!

Then thursday i'll probably spend repacking the bag all day! And i very much doubt i'll be sleeping on thursday night!

So most of everyone in here is thinking girl for me?? My journal has bump and scan pics. I am going to say girl too!


----------



## gflady

Yeah, my early scans showed everything was fine. I'm thinking maybe it just means I have awesome stomach muscles :laugh2: Hope I get the scan soon though, having to wait til next week would be a right pain.


----------



## Nixilix

gflady said:


> I must admit, I am a little paranoid about baby's movements now because they said I need a growth scan. He's been very quiet this morning.

If you are worried then call - better to be safe than sorry xxx


----------



## gflady

He did give the student midwife a good kick when she was pressing too hard on my stomach :) I think he's probably fine but I'll see how today goes.


----------



## Jembug

G- dont worry about measuring behind but if your concerned about the lack of movement go and check it out :) hopefully your fine.

Nix I'm so excited for you!

Nothing to report here! Got tummy/period pain... Can't work out if I need a number two or not? Ha ha, can't go so you never know maybe early labour... I bloody wish!


----------



## Jembug

Serously my DH's poorly face is boring me!!!!! Wish I could lounge about all day! I'm busy cleaning, washing, ect. I'm taking the girls out to there cousins this afternoon :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Serously my DH's poorly face is boring me!!!!! Wish I could lounge about all day! I'm busy cleaning, washing, ect. I'm taking the girls out to there cousins this afternoon :)

can't stand when they mope about...it disrupts the flow of the day :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> Boo to rubbish sleep!
> 
> Rem, good luck with your scan today.
> 
> Just had my MW appt- baby's measuring 3 weeks behind as opposed to 2 so I'm being sent for a growth scan at some point in the next week. Woo woo! I'm sure the baby's fine. Hope it's sooner rather than later though- can't wait to see him again. He's barely engaged at mo but is still head down.
> 
> Question- anyone know, if your baby is measuring small does that mean you're more likely to go overdue?
> 
> xxx

I have measured small all times. My other 2 measured small and I had them both at 39weeks :)



Nixilix said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> Nixlix: OMG you must be about ready to burst with excitement...and nerves :baby:
> 
> Um yes! Both! I thought this week would drag but its already tuesday - DD is with nanny then we have antenatal tonight - which reminds me must write the questions I have as not seeing my MW again!! Quite grateful for that as although she was lovely i felt i now knew her too well if it came to her doing a sweep it would have been weird!!
> 
> The wednesday im going to try and take out DD to soft play then seeing my friends in the evening and will tell them about induction. Want to tell them in person but keep getting - "3 weeks to go" texts! Theyll be shocked! Also need to get the sex and weight guesses and its not very fair to with hold the info that it'll be two weeks early haha!! Then will watch my last OBEM!!
> 
> Then thursday i'll probably spend repacking the bag all day! And i very much doubt i'll be sleeping on thursday night!
> 
> So most of everyone in here is thinking girl for me?? My journal has bump and scan pics. I am going to say girl too!Click to expand...

eeek so exciting. I say boy for you! (I am always wrong though haha):happydance::happydance:



Jembug said:


> Serously my DH's poorly face is boring me!!!!! Wish I could lounge about all day! I'm busy cleaning, washing, ect. I'm taking the girls out to there cousins this afternoon :)

:growlmad: Men!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies 
Can't believe most of us are full term or nearly full time !
I'm having a c section the 8th of February not long now :D
How's everyone ?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooops just ate my 3rd curly wurly ina row:haha:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> ooops just ate my 3rd curly wurly ina row:haha:

mmmmmm:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I can't believe all the birth announcements are going to start rolling in soon, so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you're all okay ladies! <3

I'm getting nervous now. I'm also getting impatient :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## fides

Fruitymeli said:


> Hi ladies
> Can't believe most of us are full term or nearly full time !
> I'm having a c section the 8th of February not long now :D
> How's everyone ?

exciting! will be here soon


i'm so fed up with my body right now... i had contractions last week that led to nothing; bloody show Sunday night - midwife said i was just dilating, doesn't mean labor coming, and yep, labor didn't come; yesterday i had the annoying clean-out all day - still, no labor came... i'm super tired and in more pain than ever but no labor, no labor, no labor... :wacko:

how is everyone else? :)


----------



## Nixilix

Someone has to go soon!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeek now its real babys beds here
 



Attached Files:







184639_10151345409604518_745816022_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wiggler

It won't be long :hugs:

I'm good. Tired and sore but not quite ready for baby yet. I have physio tomorrow then going up to the birth centre/labour ward to try out the equipment to see what my pelvis can handle. I'm dreading it, I will be in agony after :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww Whisper that is soooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Awww Whisper that is soooo cute :cloud9:

its absalutely massive i have to move my bedroom around to try get it in lol


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: It should do her for a good while then :)

Bethany lasted in her moses basket until 8 months! She is so short :haha: I think she grows wider and not taller :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> :haha: It should do her for a good while then :)
> 
> Bethany lasted in her moses basket until 8 months! She is so short :haha: I think she grows wider and not taller :rofl:

id say until shes AT LEAST a yr old lol


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

I'm moving all the baby stuff into the lounge at the weekend, I need to get the kids used to it so they won't climb all over it when the baby is here :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Morning ladies :)

Fides - hopefully it will come soon - at least you are making some progress it sounds like!

Fruity - that's so exciting! I can't decide if knowing the date and having a count down or having no idea when it will come is worse/better! LOL

That's lovely whisper - is it handmade? 

I didn't sleep too well either last night. Kept waking up with my back or under my rib cage hurting. For some reason I can't sleep well on my right side for under my rib cage hurting - I get maybe 25 min and have to roll over. maybe my diaphram is weaker on this side?:shrug:

Can't believe I'll be full term this weekend! Seems like yesterday I was peeing on a stick not expecting anything and getting the most wonderful surprise :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Fides - hopefully it will come soon - at least you are making some progress it sounds like!
> 
> Fruity - that's so exciting! I can't decide if knowing the date and having a count down or having no idea when it will come is worse/better! LOL
> 
> That's lovely whisper - is it handmade?
> 
> I didn't sleep too well either last night. Kept waking up with my back or under my rib cage hurting. For some reason I can't sleep well on my right side for under my rib cage hurting - I get maybe 25 min and have to roll over. maybe my diaphram is weaker on this side?:shrug:
> 
> Can't believe I'll be full term this weekend! Seems like yesterday I was peeing on a stick not expecting anything and getting the most wonderful surprise :cloud9:

no my sister in law brought us it from amazon we had the choise of pink cream blue or white and of course went for pink :D lol, i know what you mean a week tomorrow il be holding my baby ive wanted for so so long tried fr for over 3 years thought doctors for and now its coming real and shes really going to be here and mine:cloud9:


----------



## gflady

It's defo getting exciting now! Although I feel like mine arriving is still ages away. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Whisper the moses basket is amazing!

GFlady- I dont actually feel like this is real :s so weird

Someone up school finally noticed bump LOL. People still dont know!


----------



## gflady

It is weird, isn't it. Can't believe people are only now noticing your bump, that's funny!

I'm feeling a bit off today- really tired, sicky and bloated. I'm guessing this is just all part of the fun of being heavily pregnant? Although, I'm still reluctant to count myself as heavily pregnant yet!


----------



## Newt4

Growth scan booked for when Im 36 weeks. Im going to be so nervous as its the same high risk ultrasound place that diagnose my placenta failing with my daughter last time. They have birth units right beside the ultrasound clinic just incase. eeek 

Ive been having period pains and lower back pain but nothing else. Still measuring small but im 1.5 cm bigger than with my first so thats promising. 

People dont notice my bump here because its hidden if Im out in a giant winter jacket! I cant wait for spring!


----------



## tntrying22

I definitely feel heavily pregnant even though I've only gained about 21lbs... I went to Target last night for about an hour and was just exhausted after walking around. My hip/groin pain has been so bad, I've finally broken down and started taking a little tylenol when I know I am going to be walking around for a while. I was avoiding it, but it's just a chronic thing now:wacko:

Ugh I am so over working LOL I just want LO to get here so I can go on leave. I can't hardly focus on anything for thinking about baby getting here.:dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

Newt4 said:


> Growth scan booked for when Im 36 weeks. Im going to be so nervous as its the same high risk ultrasound place that diagnose my placenta failing with my daughter last time. They have birth units right beside the ultrasound clinic just incase. eeek
> 
> Ive been having period pains and lower back pain but nothing else. Still measuring small but im 1.5 cm bigger than with my first so thats promising.
> 
> People dont notice my bump here because its hidden if Im out in a giant winter jacket! I cant wait for spring!

What day? I am having one on the 30th because we are a little unsure of how BIG he's going to be lol I hope they don't say he has like a 42 wk head or something :wacko:

And gosh I can't believe some of you guys have hid bump still! I've been asked since 6 mo!! LOL guess that's better than people thinking has she gained weight or is she pregnant LOL....I'm all out front like a basketball.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> Growth scan booked for when Im 36 weeks. Im going to be so nervous as its the same high risk ultrasound place that diagnose my placenta failing with my daughter last time. They have birth units right beside the ultrasound clinic just incase. eeek
> 
> Ive been having period pains and lower back pain but nothing else. Still measuring small but im 1.5 cm bigger than with my first so thats promising.
> 
> People dont notice my bump here because its hidden if Im out in a giant winter jacket! I cant wait for spring!
> 
> What day? I am having one on the 30th because we are a little unsure of how BIG he's going to be lol I hope they don't say he has like a 42 wk head or something :wacko:
> 
> And gosh I can't believe some of you guys have hid bump still! I've been asked since 6 mo!! LOL guess that's better than people thinking has she gained weight or is she pregnant LOL....I'm all out front like a basketball.Click to expand...

i have mine tomorrow as she measured small but midwife today said every doc is going to get dif measurments they will never be exact at this stage


----------



## Newt4

Mines on the 1st. It will be nice to see her again. A little sneak peak before the big day. :)

I've always wanted a big bump. I think they are beautiful. I should technically have one as I'm 5'3 with a short torso so there is no where to hide.

Oh and trying, growth scans can be 1-2lbs off so if they tell you he's huge there is still hope lol ;)


----------



## tntrying22

Newt4 said:


> Mines on the 1st. It will be nice to see her again. A little sneak peak before the big day. :)
> 
> I've always wanted a big bump. I think they are beautiful. I should technically have one as I'm 5'3 with a short torso so there is no where to hide.
> 
> Oh and trying, growth scans can be 1-2lbs off so if they tell you he's huge there is still hope lol ;)

I wonder if we will be able to see much - hoping so but they are so folded and crammed in there i dont know what to expect.

Yep some error rate is good I guess :) The bright side is if they think he's big I was told they usually don't let you go over your due date...


----------



## smileyfaces

I have a scan on tuesday 29th but it isnt for growth its to check on my babys gallbladder and liver :( he has a cyst growing there somewhere and I was scanned at 19,20,29 and now 36 weeks to check it. He may need to be whisked off once he is born for an operation but at the last scan the cyst had shrunken a little bit so Im hoping it has shrunk some more by the scan next week! Fingers crossed.


----------



## PerpetualMama

you ladies are making me all emotional and teary eyed with all that sentiment, lol. Soon we will hold our little ones, and I'm still trying to grasp that. I threw a few things in the pile of stuff to go into the hospital bag. I am taking the ratty old suitcase I took for each of the other 5 kids, because I can't NOT take it. It's my "going to the hospital to have a baby suitcase" and it ugly as hell now, but my mom gave it to me forver ago (Heck, she probably took it to the hospital with me, lmao) DH is baffled why I would want to take it :haha:

I definitely feel and look *heavily* pregnant. I get that knowing look from adults, those sentimental smiles, the wide eyed looks of wonder from little kids and young adults, the people who rush to open te door for me or let me go first in line (poor tired old pregnant lady LMAO)...my winter jacket is held closed only by 2 little velcro strips at the neck and upper chest because my bump is so massive. As uncomforrtable as I am I am sucking up every second of waddling and knocking stuff over with the belly, even having to turn sideways to do the dishes because I am too huge to reach the faucets now. This is the time I want to remember fondly, the anticipation of "when and how it will happen" is insane, and my brain strays there non-stop like it did when I first found out I was pregnant and couldn't wrap my brain around THAT. I must say I have been completely preoccupied with this bump for 8 months :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my midwife first time ive met her but she reallly reasured me today regarding the pre eclampsia she said looking at my weight gain etc that she thinks il be fine as normaly with pre e its a very fast weight gain from the fluid etc and ive barely put any on at all so the only problem we have is IF my placenta notch is any worse tomorrow have put on 14 lbs not sure if thats a lot or a little


----------



## tntrying22

smileyfaces said:


> I have a scan on tuesday 29th but it isnt for growth its to check on my babys gallbladder and liver :( he has a cyst growing there somewhere and I was scanned at 19,20,29 and now 36 weeks to check it. He may need to be whisked off once he is born for an operation but at the last scan the cyst had shrunken a little bit so Im hoping it has shrunk some more by the scan next week! Fingers crossed.

:hugs: Hoping it goes well!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> I have a scan on tuesday 29th but it isnt for growth its to check on my babys gallbladder and liver :( he has a cyst growing there somewhere and I was scanned at 19,20,29 and now 36 weeks to check it. He may need to be whisked off once he is born for an operation but at the last scan the cyst had shrunken a little bit so Im hoping it has shrunk some more by the scan next week! Fingers crossed.

awww bless him hope the scan goes ok will be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Must say I'm kind of glad to be at work today :) Tons of leftovers from a lunch banquet so I'm trying to remain stress-free while munching on all kinds of treats :cloud9:

Only issue... I can't tell if my stomach is just preggo crampy or if the shrimps I ate at lunch are being disagreeable :sick:

2 more days left until mat leave! :happydance:

Good luck, smileyfaces. Hoping all turns out well.


----------



## Newt4

Good luck Smiley!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Going to TRY an early night tonight got doppler and growth scan tomoz for IUGR dreading it as if the notch has got worse she may be deliverd tomo /thurs yikes


----------



## Nixilix

Hope all goes well whisper. Someone had to go before me on Friday! I bet i start the pessarys and someone goes into labour and gives birth before I even get in labour haha!

Mw said today I should be allowed pool as long as its just the pessary that is needed. Obviously if I need drip or constant monitoring then no. Very happy bout that :)


----------



## rem_82

nix i must have missed that. Didnt realise u were beinf induced on fri. wow congrats!!! I fullu intend to be trying to kick start my own labour about then!!! bet your more successful than me!!!:thumbup:

jem know how u feel, men are useless ill, like they say we are useless pregnant!!!

fides, i know how u feel, but not long now, baby must be nearly ready!!!

Had my scan today and she is completely fine, like i knew she would be. She is a little minx and keeps curling up, which is why mw cant get her measurements. On the scan she was trying to grab her feet, so cute. Oh and weighs roughly 6lb 5oz!!
trying, u should still see things quite clearly at scan at this stage, in fact u can see their features really well!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Glad scan went well!! 

Might try and coax DH for some DTD but I doubt he will be keen!


----------



## rem_82

There is always a way of coaxing them, u should so do it!!!! Thats what i'm going to do!!! My mw also said the deal with the curry theory is that if u eat something that sends your bowls of on one and reacts inappropriately (mad dash to the loo) then its supposed to set labour of!!! So for me, these days, its mince!!! Thats worth a try at this stage too!!!


----------



## rem_82

oh yeah smiley, good luck with your scan, hope its all good results!!!


----------



## embo216

So glad the scan went well Rem! Smiley fingers crossed for yours :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks ladies! Mine is a a week away yet but Im optimistic for good news!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Tested Negative for Group B strep :happydance:


----------



## fides

tntrying22 said:


> My hip/groin pain has been so bad, I've finally broken down and started taking a little tylenol when I know I am going to be walking around for a while. I was avoiding it, but it's just a chronic thing now:wacko:

did it work? i know we can take some - just wondering if it worked for you. :flower:

so, i decided i am taking a warm bath in my birth pool tonight - i was like, why am i not using this already? :haha: our regular tub is too low to be of any help for the pain... 



Miss Ashley said:
 

> Tested Negative for Group B strep :happydance:

yay!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this not being able to sleep thing is getting on my nerves! Think I managed about an hour n half last night blah todays scan best be good news dont think il function with section and newborn this tired


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Good luck for today whisper! If it's any consolation I've had a rubbish night's sleep too. My mind keeps on whirling as soon as I need to get up for a wee so I can't get back to sleep. Nevermind! X


----------



## Newt4

My sleep has been horrible too. My toddler is teething her 2year molars and I'm waking up every hr or so. It's good training though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> My sleep has been horrible too. My toddler is teething her 2year molars and I'm waking up every hr or so. It's good training though.

i think tonoght il sleep on the sofa so one of us can at least sleep lol hubbys saying he cant function on just 6 hours in 2 days:haha:


----------



## gflady

Poor you Newt! Hope you get some sleep soon. 
DH just carries on sleeping when I'm awake! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Poor you Newt! Hope you get some sleep soon.
> DH just carries on sleeping when I'm awake! :)

mine snores his head off yet says i still keep him awake :wacko:


----------



## gflady

WhisperOfHope said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Newt! Hope you get some sleep soon.
> DH just carries on sleeping when I'm awake! :)
> 
> mine snores his head off yet says i still keep him awake :wacko:Click to expand...

Haha, how does that work?! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Newt! Hope you get some sleep soon.
> DH just carries on sleeping when I'm awake! :)
> 
> mine snores his head off yet says i still keep him awake :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, how does that work?! :)Click to expand...

god knows lol prob the amount of times i toss and turn and get up to pee:haha:


----------



## gflady

Ah yes, those pregnancy joys! I'd quite like my body back now. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

back from hosp placenta has goten worse and baby has put weight on a little is now roughly 5 n half lbs but does have IURG as growth is going down the way on the chart instead of up the only thing thats grown is her belly shes got a lil fat belly now lol but legs are only measuring 32 weeks so i have to watch her movements if they slow down to go straight in as would mean shes in distress right now shes happy and swimming blowing bubbles lol poor little thing has my nose! back sat for ctg, same on monday then tuesday anestesiologist meeting then weds morn she will be here!
 



Attached Files:







321056_10151346854444518_1030168277_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad they havent whisked you off for a section whisper! At least she gets to bake for another week yet! Her nose looks the same shape as my DSs nose looked on his 34 week scan and he came out with THE cutest nose! :D

I need to join the non-sleepers club as well this morning. My hips are in absolute agony every time I move :cry: and having a toddler in bed with you all night kicking and punching you certainly doesn't help! :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

in panic mode now tbh as this is what happend with bens sister and larrisa her daughter almost died and is now severly disabled due to the placenta failing, he said it could go any time too and we only have 3 mins from the time that happens to get her out , last week he said he wanted to wait until she was 2500 grams what she is now, yet now hes saying the placenta is even worse and wont last but he wants to wait so her lungs have a better chance im stressed big time now worried sick that somethings going to happen with my baby if she stops moving and i dont notice it or she starts moving less we are 25 mins away in good traffic from the hospital


----------



## embo216

:( Oh hun that does all sound very scary- could you get a 2nd opinion or do they know your families history? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> :( Oh hun that does all sound very scary- could you get a 2nd opinion or do they know your families history? :hugs:

we are thinking of going back to the kriesler ( birth station place) and trying to speak to the doc up there but they seem adamaent they want to wait till she gets to 3000 grams but she wont god my head hurts now we werent sure if the placenta thing could be on bens side so havent said anything but its exactly whats happening here


----------



## embo216

I'm no doctor but if you placenta is failing then surely she isn't going to grow much more anyway? :(


----------



## gflady

Oh whisper, poor you. I would try to get a second opinion ans highlight ben's family history. Hopefully she'll be fine, she's made it this far :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww girls, I didn't have the greatest night last night but it seems getting up to have a poo at 2am helped matters!!!!! Haha! I have been getting really bad wind pains recently - and they're constant, all around the bump. :(

On the up side, today is my last day at work until September! <3 <3 <3 AND I'm 36 weeks today. :) My mum is hosting my baby shower on Saturday - it's going to be so lovely!


----------



## embo216

mrsswaffer said:


> Aww girls, I didn't have the greatest night last night but it seems getting up to have a poo at 2am helped matters!!!!! Haha! I have been getting really bad wind pains recently - and they're constant, all around the bump. :(
> 
> On the up side, today is my last day at work until September! <3 <3 <3 AND I'm 36 weeks today. :) My mum is hosting my baby shower on Saturday - it's going to be so lovely!

:haha: The poo thing made me laugh as this is a regular occurrence for me at the mo, I constantly feel like I need a poop:blush: 

So happy your on your leave now :happydance: Hope you have a wonderful baby shower too!


----------



## rem_82

Oh whisper, the last few months have been very stressful for u, do they really think it helps matters? They just need to get on with it. I hope that it is all sorted quickly. Cant u lie and say she not moving and hopefully they'll just get her out??? sending :hugs:

Feel like i should do a mad blitz on the house, again. cant keep up with it all!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Whisper that all sounds very scary :nope: I cant believe they said wait till 2500 and now she is they are just leaving you a bit longer anyway! Iwould want her out. I agree with rem, Id consider lying about movements.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Bex! Loved your poop thing. :haha:

I've noticed since baby has descended into my pelvis it hurts when she moves down there! Ouchies! Also the top of my bump feels empty which amuses my fiancé. 

I have bedding to wash today for Lily's nursery and stuff to order off eBay for decorations. 

Hope you're all okay. <3
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bens sister who has been thru it has spoken to her friend at another hospital she works on the nicu she says we should go there to get a second oppinion but my frauen artz is closed for the rest of the day and we would need a referal from him first


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Haha, Bex! Loved your poop thing. :haha:
> 
> I've noticed since baby has descended into my pelvis it hurts when she moves down there! Ouchies! Also the top of my bump feels empty which amuses my fiancé.
> 
> I have bedding to wash today for Lily's nursery and stuff to order off eBay for decorations.
> 
> Hope you're all okay. <3
> xoxox

That makes me think my baby is no where near my pelvis as the top of my bump is still hard and very wriggley...

Why do my children hate going into my pelvis!?!? :dohh:

I am hoping they at least check at my 36 week appointment to see if she is dropping - that is standard in the UK isnt it?


----------



## mrsswaffer

It is, AP. Mine was checked yesterday, and we are engaging! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah my baby is defintely engaging, top o my bump is empty and pelvis is agony. Can feel his head quite low down. I expect he will pop back up before I see the midwife on friday though :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

mrsswaffer said:


> It is, AP. Mine was checked yesterday, and we are engaging! :)

Jealous :haha:

My daughter briefly went to 'brim' but nothing more. I have found out since that it should really be looked into if your first never engages!

I also have a scan on Monday and consultant appointment so I should know what she is up to. It does feel rock hard low low down though now and occasionally it really hurts when she moves above :shrug:

Wishful thinking that this one may be better behaved than her sister probably....


----------



## BeccaxBump

AmeliePoulain said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Haha, Bex! Loved your poop thing. :haha:
> 
> I've noticed since baby has descended into my pelvis it hurts when she moves down there! Ouchies! Also the top of my bump feels empty which amuses my fiancé.
> 
> I have bedding to wash today for Lily's nursery and stuff to order off eBay for decorations.
> 
> Hope you're all okay. <3
> xoxox
> 
> That makes me think my baby is no where near my pelvis as the top of my bump is still hard and very wriggley...
> 
> Why do my children hate going into my pelvis!?!? :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping they at least check at my 36 week appointment to see if she is dropping - that is standard in the UK isnt it?Click to expand...

The part about your children hating your pelvis made me giggle.

My midwife did say that first time pregnancies descend earlier, any pregnancy after can be as close to labour before they drop.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

My first engaged at 32ish weeks, Bethany was free and floating until 2 days before she was born. The one is free too, she likes to see how high she can get into my ribs :nope: :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> My first engaged at 32ish weeks, Bethany was free and floating until 2 days before she was born. The one is free too, she likes to see how high she can get into my ribs :nope: :haha:

Sounds like my one...my poor poor ribs!

I have quite a bit of fluid (GD thing) so they need to make sure she isnt enjoying swimming around tooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## gflady

Mine's barely engaged- 4/5ths apparently and my bump is still high.

Congrats on finishing work MrsS!

Whisper, I agree with the others- lie about her movements so you'll get seen. It's crazy how reluctant they seem to do anything.

I'm still waiting for my growth scan appt, it's really bugging me now. Wish they'd get on with it.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Quick question ladies, I'm wanting to wash Lily's bedding etc today, what washing liquid and softner would you recommend? The stuff I have now isn't so sensitive so I don't want to use it on her stuff.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

I used persil liquid non-bio, and comfort pure softener x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am using Fairy non bio and comfort pure softener for baby's things :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

gflady said:


> I used persil liquid non-bio, and comfort pure softener x

Exactly the same!


----------



## Wiggler

I just use our normal soup powder and no softener. My kids are weird and their skin reacts to the more sensitive stuff :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> I just use our normal soup powder and no softener. My kids are weird and their skin reacts to the more sensitive stuff :dohh:

Soup powder :haha: That's a new one!!


----------



## Wiggler

And this is why I shouldn't be allowed to interact with other people after having almost no sleep :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Arghh I'm so annoyed at myself and the midwife team again! They always give me the wrong appointment times but this time it was kind of both our faults, they told me I would be seeing the consultant at 39 weeks next to talk about induction. That's next week but in my book they booked it in for 38 weeks :( I never checked and just assumed it was for 39 weeks like she said and now i've missed the appointment! I can't see my consultant till my due date now as they only come once a week here and hes all booked up :cry: 

I was counting on next week :(


----------



## gflady

Oh no, embo. How frustrating! Can't believe the consultant only comes once a week and you have to wait til your due date. That doesn't seem right.


----------



## embo216

I know it's crazy :( I might see if they can get me an appointment at the big hospital, I'm seeing the midwife Friday so will see how it goes. I think theirs a full moon on Sunday so I'm hoping for that! Worked with Jack :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry if I have missed it but how come youre discussing induction Embo? Is everything okay?


----------



## embo216

Mainly because I have good sized babies, I couldn't birth my 1st without intervention and she was 9lb 3 on her due date, 2nd came himself at 38 weeks at 8lb 9. I measured 42 weeks 2 weeks ago and big on growth scan so heading for another big one. I was dead set against it and I still would be before 39/40 weeks but I do not want another instrument birth or c sec if I can help it. There's also how much he's been through in this pregnancy and how well he might be doing if he goes over my due date. I know the measurements can be wrong either way but I know my body can't push out a 9lb 3 baby so god knows if this one is bigger :( I was dead set against a induction but I still want the option there if I get to my due date or be booked in for just over but if I don't see my consultant till my due date then I wouldn't get an induction booked till at least 41 weeks and I'm scared (petrified) of trying to push him out. 

Sorry about that I actually didn't realise how much Lilys birth had affected me, I guess I was just counting on him coming by himself like Jack ( I know I still a good chance of that happening)


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: :hugs: Like you say there is still time for him to come on his own yet! 2 weeks until due date! Is there absolutely no way at all of seeing your consultant (or even another consultant) before your due date?


----------



## embo216

Oh yea Im hoping he does come! I just want the option there 'incase' :lol: Well I'm seeing midwife on Friday and I'm going to see what she says, there must be mustn't there :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no em, hope you get to see him soon! DOes seem a bit silly that they can not fit you in!

None of my babies engaged till birth I dont think and I had fast labours and they were both early so I am not taking it as a sign this time LOL.


----------



## tntrying22

fides said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> My hip/groin pain has been so bad, I've finally broken down and started taking a little tylenol when I know I am going to be walking around for a while. I was avoiding it, but it's just a chronic thing now:wacko:
> 
> did it work? i know we can take some - just wondering if it worked for you. :flower:
> 
> so, i decided i am taking a warm bath in my birth pool tonight - i was like, why am i not using this already? :haha: our regular tub is too low to be of any help for the pain...
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> Tested Negative for Group B strep :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay!Click to expand...


Yes! Definitely helped. I could tell a big difference after :flower:

Whisper, hoping you are able to hang in there. :hugs:

Oh embo - that's not your fault they booked the appt wrong! They should work you in.

I'm barely engaged as of last visit - not expecting much this Friday because I don't feel like he's dropped at all. I'm chomping at the bit for my scan - glad we're getting one :) They don't routinely do growth scans here unless they are checking for something :)


----------



## rem_82

whats this buisness about a full moon????
Hope u sort it out embo.
today i had a bit of a blitz and i've camped on the couch ever since. cannot be bothered to do anything!!!!


----------



## tntrying22

I just looked that up! There is a full moon this weekend...I bet we get some lovebugs!

Next one isn't until 2/25 so that would put me a week overdue - argh don't want to see that one still preggers LOL:wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am so not ready so praying bsby stays put till 39 weeks really!!
Exciting about full moon though.

Just want to send love to future and hope her princess is better soon x


----------



## gflady

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am so not ready so praying bsby stays put till 39 weeks really!!
> Exciting about full moon though.
> 
> Just want to send love to future and hope her princess is better soon x

Yeah, same. I'm worried about her.

I'm happy for the baby to arrive whenever from 37 weeks, the sooner the better :) fed up with all this waiting! Still don't have a nursery but have the essentials for the first couple of months ready.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im full term tomorrow. Really dont feel ready lol dont think il be ready till February in my head l so 1st feb at least!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats being full term tomorrow. 

I still have a lot of time. I havent even packed a hospital bag or washed clothes or anything. Im not worried at all that this one will be coming soon.


----------



## smileyfaces

I am willing baby to come any time after 37 weeks! Still a week and a half away yet though!


----------



## Wiggler

I want her to come soon, but at the same time I am terrified and could happily keep her in there forever :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

I just cant imagine going into labour on my own because I was induced last time. I really want him to come soon after 37 weeks but just know he wont come until 42 weeks :(

I cant believe some of you are just over a week away from due dates! Eeeek how exciting!


----------



## Nixilix

Well I'm going out for the last supper tonight haha! Then tomorrow will try and relax, groom, repack bag, charge cameras and then try get to sleep for a long weekend :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think I will even mind going over!


----------



## tntrying22

Ugh I'm in such a bad mood all the sudden. Work is lame and the dog ran in covered in grass getting the floors dirty. I feel like there is dog hair every where but I have no energy to run the vacuum. Im ready to have my hormones and my body back so I can just deal with this stuff. :growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My dogs the same. Malting beast :-(


----------



## yellow11

tntrying22 said:


> Ugh I'm in such a bad mood all the sudden. Work is lame and the dog ran in covered in grass getting the floors dirty. I feel like there is dog hair every where but I have no energy to run the vacuum. Im ready to have my hormones and my body back so I can just deal with this stuff. :growlmad:

I'm feeling exactly the same today :hugs:


----------



## embo216

With the full moon with Jack I just went into the garden and rubbed my bare bump in the moonlight. I told him he's welcome to come now and he did :lol: Probably pure coincidence though!


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> With the full moon with Jack I just went into the garden and rubbed my bare bump in the moonlight. I told him he's welcome to come now and he did :lol: Probably pure coincidence though!

Aww thats really lovely!!


----------



## rem_82

Thats really cool embo. i tell my bump that all the time and she takes no bloody notice.
Although after today, i feel like she shouldn't come out yet, cos this house, and myself are a mess. I'm having such a crap afternoon/evening. My ds was coughing and running around so much he threw up...again. I am so sick of this!!! I wish his illness would just go away!!! Its not fair on him. My oh is also a pain in my ass right now. He has barely left the sofa all day. He keeps saying 'I feel so lazy sitting here'...well do something useful then..
This is becoming a big test of our relationship. Never known him to sit in front of tv all day every day. I'm about ready to blow!!!
Ok i got that of my chest really sorry to bore u all!!!

Nix so excited for u!!!!


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> Thats really cool embo. i tell my bump that all the time and she takes no bloody notice.
> Although after today, i feel like she shouldn't come out yet, cos this house, and myself are a mess. I'm having such a crap afternoon/evening. My ds was coughing and running around so much he threw up...again. I am so sick of this!!! I wish his illness would just go away!!! Its not fair on him. My oh is also a pain in my ass right now. He has barely left the sofa all day. He keeps saying 'I feel so lazy sitting here'...well do something useful then..
> This is becoming a big test of our relationship. Never known him to sit in front of tv all day every day. I'm about ready to blow!!!
> Ok i got that of my chest really sorry to bore u all!!!
> 
> Nix so excited for u!!!!

Oh my OH is like this too :( I cooked a whole roast dinner today and washed up and he threw a fit when I asked if there was any chance of a cuppa! I actually showed him how far away from the sink I had to be because of my bump :dohh:


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers you ladies talk!!!!!! I pop on and think 'I will comment later'
Now there is too much remember!

Whisper glad your appointment went well... Just a thought doesnt your placenta stop being it's best after a certain time? Your sure they wouldnt put your baby at risk? Hope your able to get a second opinion to settle you.

How is future doing, I'm not on her Facebook, so I've no idea what's going on?

Is there a full moon tonight? My second was born on a full moon... 

Embo, hope you get to see a consultant!

No news here, nearly cried my eyes out with major heartburn during the night, boo hoo.
Just about to do the last bit of ironing for the baby and then I'm done.
I'm getting my hair done tomoz late afternoon so the baby can come tomorrow if she likes!

One of us has to pop over the weekend surly!

Nix, how strange to think you will have a baby over the weekend... Exciting xx


----------



## Wiggler

Had physio today, it wasn't filled with happiness and good news like I had hoped, and the visit to the birth centre to try the equipment never happened :nope: 

I still can't believe that it's nearly February, in my head it feels like there should still be a few months left!


----------



## smileyfaces

Rem :hugs: I havent spoken to OH for 2 days because he is a lazy get!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ooohh goid luck nix another early luv bug soon to be here


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I currently have a foot trying to break out my side bloody hurts lil madame but happy to be feeling movements like this still, I just get a smaller baby I guess lol doc said today placenta normaly begins going down hill at 42 weeks but mine prob wont make 39 thats why he schrduald for 38 weeks but they only had 38+2 available


----------



## tntrying22

Wiggler said:


> Had physio today, it wasn't filled with happiness and good news like I had hoped, and the visit to the birth centre to try the equipment never happened :nope:
> 
> I still can't believe that it's nearly February, in my head it feels like there should still be a few months left!

:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well. I am behind and hopefully I didn't miss anything!

Nix, how exciting! Good luck and can't wait to hear all about your baby!

Whisper, sorry you are going through this and worrying! :hugs: Can't believe they wouldn't just section you now with a failing placenta. Seems like she would be better out than in. Hopefully you can get the referral you need!!

I ended up in the hospital yet again, due to my horrible gallbladder issues. Monday night I didn't sleep at all, I was in excruciating upper right quadrant and back pain, extreme nausea and vomiting, and contractions. Called the doctor first thing Tues morning and they told me to go straight to L&D. They hooked me up to the monitors and I was having regular contractions. Baby's heartbeat was super high (180s) because he was so stressed. I was severely dehydrated with keytones in my urine. They gave me 3 whole bags of fluid through IV (3000 ccs) and did an ultrasound of my gallbladder and bloodwork. Luckily bloodwork was fine (liver function is alright) and ultrasound still showed a ton of stones but none of them are stuck in the bile duct and there didn't appear to be any infection. They think I got dehydrated during the gallbladder attack and that caused the nausea, which caused the vomiting, which made the dehydration worse...so it was a vicious cycle. Was still having some pretty strong contractions even after I got the fluids, but they were further apart. Doctor did an exam and I am only a teensy bit dilated (less than a cm) and 50% effaced. Since the contractions didn't seem to be doing much to my cervix they debated giving me something to stop them, but in the end decided that since I'm almost 36 weeks to just let them happen naturally. Since I am having such trouble with my gallbladder daily and the attacks seem to be getting worse the doctor decided I will not go to my due date. I will be induced at 38 weeks if I can dilate to at least 2cm on my own, and if I CAN'T dilate on my own I will be induced at 39 weeks. Seems a bit silly I guess but he said there is a greater chance of induction ending in a c-section if done at 38 weeks vs. 39. :shrug: So I have at the MOST about 3 weeks left. Was told to take pain and nausea meds anytime I have an attack to keep me from getting so stress, which is clearly affecting baby and his heart rate. The doctor said he guessed that I COULD be induced at 36-37 weeks but they would have to do an amniocentesis to check his lungs first, and I really don't want to do that...plus I know it's best for baby to stay in as long as possible.

So basically I am really hoping I can dilate a couple cm within the next 2 weeks and/or go into labor on my own. With my contractions happening so frequently and getting stronger there's always a chance I could go before 39 weeks on my own, but I also know you can have contractions for weeks and weeks before they ever do anything to your cervix. :growlmad: Keeping my fingers crossed that things happen naturally, but if not baby will be evicted sometime around the 14th.


----------



## Newt4

Fingers crossed you get some more dilation. I hope your gal bladder calms down too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Sorry not been able to reply properly as still on mobile xx hope your all ok. Hugs to those that need them x


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well. I am behind and hopefully I didn't miss anything!
> 
> Nix, how exciting! Good luck and can't wait to hear all about your baby!
> 
> Whisper, sorry you are going through this and worrying! :hugs: Can't believe they wouldn't just section you now with a failing placenta. Seems like she would be better out than in. Hopefully you can get the referral you need!!
> 
> I ended up in the hospital yet again, due to my horrible gallbladder issues. Monday night I didn't sleep at all, I was in excruciating upper right quadrant and back pain, extreme nausea and vomiting, and contractions. Called the doctor first thing Tues morning and they told me to go straight to L&D. They hooked me up to the monitors and I was having regular contractions. Baby's heartbeat was super high (180s) because he was so stressed. I was severely dehydrated with keytones in my urine. They gave me 3 whole bags of fluid through IV (3000 ccs) and did an ultrasound of my gallbladder and bloodwork. Luckily bloodwork was fine (liver function is alright) and ultrasound still showed a ton of stones but none of them are stuck in the bile duct and there didn't appear to be any infection. They think I got dehydrated during the gallbladder attack and that caused the nausea, which caused the vomiting, which made the dehydration worse...so it was a vicious cycle. Was still having some pretty strong contractions even after I got the fluids, but they were further apart. Doctor did an exam and I am only a teensy bit dilated (less than a cm) and 50% effaced. Since the contractions didn't seem to be doing much to my cervix they debated giving me something to stop them, but in the end decided that since I'm almost 36 weeks to just let them happen naturally. Since I am having such trouble with my gallbladder daily and the attacks seem to be getting worse the doctor decided I will not go to my due date. I will be induced at 38 weeks if I can dilate to at least 2cm on my own, and if I CAN'T dilate on my own I will be induced at 39 weeks. Seems a bit silly I guess but he said there is a greater chance of induction ending in a c-section if done at 38 weeks vs. 39. :shrug: So I have at the MOST about 3 weeks left. Was told to take pain and nausea meds anytime I have an attack to keep me from getting so stress, which is clearly affecting baby and his heart rate. The doctor said he guessed that I COULD be induced at 36-37 weeks but they would have to do an amniocentesis to check his lungs first, and I really don't want to do that...plus I know it's best for baby to stay in as long as possible.
> 
> So basically I am really hoping I can dilate a couple cm within the next 2 weeks and/or go into labor on my own. With my contractions happening so frequently and getting stronger there's always a chance I could go before 39 weeks on my own, but I also know you can have contractions for weeks and weeks before they ever do anything to your cervix. :growlmad: Keeping my fingers crossed that things happen naturally, but if not baby will be evicted sometime around the 14th.

:hugs: hoping things settle down and baby can bake a little longer and then come naturally!


----------



## fides

babydreams, hope you dilate on your own by then :hugs:


afm, m/w appt today: cervix is stretchy, soft, effaced, ready, etc - m/w even said she would be surprised if i had to go past my EDD again, which is good b/c it seems each day is getting harder to eat and harder to move... hoping it all happens soon! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: BD, sounds awful. Have the contractions carried on?

Well it is a sleepless one for me tonight, been awake for the last 2 hours with a vomitting toddler :nope: all of his sheets are saturated, he has had two changes of clothes and my bed sheets are all saturated in sick too. Ive resigned myself to sitting awake cuddling him on my lap getting ready for the next sicky attack *sigh*

Hope you all have a better night than me!


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks everyone...I am just so down about feeling awful all the time, but trying to keep my spirits up by thinking that I'm almost at the end! 

Fides, that's good news for you! Hope it happens very soon!

Smileyface, aww I hope he feels better soon and you can get some sleep!!! Poor little guy. 
Am still getting contractions, yes, but they are irregular so I assume they are doing nothing. Some are quite bad but that's nothing new...they've been that way for weeks now. So ready to deliver this baby!


----------



## Lindylou

Babydrms- hope you feel a bit better and you go naturally and the right time for you and LO

Smiley- I'm not sleeping but poor you looking after a sicky toddler. Hugs xx

Amf not sleeping again but tomorrow should be my last day in work :) Although I do have to go in for. Few hours on Tuesday to see a few patients. Week and half till EDD - cannot believe the time has nearly come. I feel so out of my depth about it all.


----------



## fides

yay on last day of work!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Babydreams I am soooooo sorry to hear that sweety.. lots of prayers and :hugs:

Fides - Yaaaay

Nix - oooo good luck

Also sending love to all you who cant sleep! I feel you xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

He stopped being sick at 5.15am so I drifted off to sleep and now he is awake again :cry: OH is staying off work so I can get some sleep.


----------



## rem_82

smiley, really feel like we got a lot in common!! Sorry your little one was so sick last night, has he got a virus thingy?? Alfie made himself sick yesterday, but only once and only cos he was running around too much coughing and then wham!!! His cough is driving me to distraction.

Babydream, wow i'm sorry your still in so much pain with all this gallbladder stuff. Are they going to sort it after bubsy is born?? Your very strong to suffer nearly the whole pregnancy like you have. sending :hugs:

wiggler, why did physio go badley??? can you rearrange the equiptment test??

I want to thank my ds and oh for giving me their cough and cold. Thats about the only thing either of them share with me. I got one week left as from tomorrow and, unless she comes earlier, it will be a horrendous nightmare. Anyone else feel like they cant even sit on the couch comfortably?? I am so sick of feeling like this and of moaning about it too!!!


----------



## rem_82

well thats great smiley, goodnight to u!!!


----------



## yellow11

rem_82 said:


> smiley, really feel like we got a lot in common!! Sorry your little one was so sick last night, has he got a virus thingy?? Alfie made himself sick yesterday, but only once and only cos he was running around too much coughing and then wham!!! His cough is driving me to distraction.
> 
> Babydream, wow i'm sorry your still in so much pain with all this gallbladder stuff. Are they going to sort it after bubsy is born?? Your very strong to suffer nearly the whole pregnancy like you have. sending :hugs:
> 
> wiggler, why did physio go badley??? can you rearrange the equiptment test??
> 
> I want to thank my ds and oh for giving me their cough and cold. Thats about the only thing either of them share with me. I got one week left as from tomorrow and, unless she comes earlier, it will be a horrendous nightmare. *Anyone else feel like they cant even sit on the couch comfortably?? I am so sick of feeling like this and of moaning about it too*!! !

Yip me....... I feel uncomfortable all the time. Sitting on the sofa gives me an awful pain in my right ribs :dohh:
And all I ever do is complain about how sore, achy and tired I am all the time.
Completely regretting wanting to stay in work til 38 wks :wacko:
And they are only bringing in my replacement next week for me to train so I can't go early :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Rem, we have a lot in common...lazy OH's, moany kids, sleepless nights etc :haha:

My LO still isnt better bless him. Glad he has this bug now though and not in a few weeks when baby comes.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi everyone, have read back but if I reply to you all my muliti quote would be huge. Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## gflady

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi everyone, have read back but if I reply to you all my muliti quote would be huge. Love and hugs to all xx

May I just second what MF said? Lots of love guys. Here's to our beautiful babies arriving soon (and when the time is right for each of us :))


----------



## Fruitymeli

WhisperOfHope said:


> eeek now its real babys beds here

Aww very cute :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

fides said:


> yay on last day of work!!

Yay :)
What will you be doing now ?
Relaxing ? I can't still wondering 
If I have forgotten anything


----------



## Fruitymeli

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow :) yay 
Just need a couple more bits and pieces 
I'm waddling like a penguin at the moment lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I definitely have the pregnant waddle perfected. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you're all okay ladies.

I'm starting to get bored of my MS now. I'm also really not coping well with the fact I got stretchmarks. I'm really gutted and sad about them, my poor OH keeps telling me I'm gorgeous and they aren't bad but he's lying. I'm so unhappy :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## Best step mum

yellow11 said:


> rem_82 said:
> 
> 
> smiley, really feel like we got a lot in common!! Sorry your little one was so sick last night, has he got a virus thingy?? Alfie made himself sick yesterday, but only once and only cos he was running around too much coughing and then wham!!! His cough is driving me to distraction.
> 
> Babydream, wow i'm sorry your still in so much pain with all this gallbladder stuff. Are they going to sort it after bubsy is born?? Your very strong to suffer nearly the whole pregnancy like you have. sending :hugs:
> 
> wiggler, why did physio go badley??? can you rearrange the equiptment test??
> 
> I want to thank my ds and oh for giving me their cough and cold. Thats about the only thing either of them share with me. I got one week left as from tomorrow and, unless she comes earlier, it will be a horrendous nightmare. *Anyone else feel like they cant even sit on the couch comfortably?? I am so sick of feeling like this and of moaning about it too*!! !
> 
> Yip me....... I feel uncomfortable all the time. Sitting on the sofa gives me an awful pain in my right ribs :dohh:
> And all I ever do is complain about how sore, achy and tired I am all the time.
> Completely regretting wanting to stay in work til 38 wks :wacko:
> And they are only bringing in my replacement next week for me to train so I can't go early :dohh:Click to expand...


That happened me too although I was supposed to finish at 36 weeks with my replacement starting at 35 weeks- unfortunately Daniel didn't want to wait around so the poor girl didn't get trained! I dread to see what I will have to go back to in October.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all, hopefully you all get to meet your babies soon!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww Bec, just remember they fade! And they are an everlasting reminder of what an amazing thing your body is doing. <3


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Hope you're all okay ladies.
> 
> I'm starting to get bored of my MS now. I'm also really not coping well with the fact I got stretchmarks. I'm really gutted and sad about them, my poor OH keeps telling me I'm gorgeous and they aren't bad but he's lying. I'm so unhappy :cry:.
> xoxox

I promise you they will get better with time - I got them badly first time round but they were white immediately after delivery, not like the stretchies I got in puberty at all.

It is just one of those things you are prone to or not - once baby is here they will be so insignificant.

There are lots of things I dont like about my body but with old stretchies from having Ivy they are sort of different, I got them because of carrying her so they are sort of special.

:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks ladies :hugs:.

I think I'm just shocked because I got them so late in pregnancy and I just didn't want them. I suppose I was prone to them as my mum has a lot.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I only got them late on with DS and honestly, they fade A LOT. Ive got loads but they are more skin coloured now than anything else. I have got a few new ones this time round and they are really pink but Im not bothered because I know they will fade back down!

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They fade loads hun. I got them after delivery before and on one leg too lol xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have loads on my thighs from when my hips changed during puberty. You'd never really notice them now, unless I pointed them out. :)


----------



## Wiggler

My tummy is absolutely covered from having Dylan, it looked like a map of the london underground, I didn't get them until a few weeks before I had him, they faded so fast though and now you can hardly see them, a few round the edges went pink/purple again when I was pregnant with Bethany and this time, but they really do fade fast and to the point where they aren't too noticable at all :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

I found this several months ago and it brought tears to my eyes. Just think about this when you feel down about your stretchies! :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

Becca huny :hugs: They do fade away I have seen so many people have enormous stretch marks during pregnancy and then a few months after when I see them on the beach its like.. wow .. those are the stretch marks you were so upset about? They tiny and hardly visible!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks for fb add farida x


----------



## fides

Fruitymeli said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> yay on last day of work!!
> 
> Yay :)
> What will you be doing now ?
> Relaxing ?Click to expand...

oh no, not me - i was just responding to Lindylou saying she was finishing. :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

BeccaxBump said:


> Hope you're all okay ladies.
> 
> I'm starting to get bored of my MS now. I'm also really not coping well with the fact I got stretchmarks. I'm really gutted and sad about them, my poor OH keeps telling me I'm gorgeous and they aren't bad but he's lying. I'm so unhappy :cry:.
> xoxox

oh hun i totaly feel you on the sretch mark front i had them before pregnancy on my thicgh and some on my tum where i lost weight but this is now my tummy now im just having to accept it and hope they fade after a while
 



Attached Files:







stretchys 37 and 3.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tntrying22

I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:


----------



## embo216

:hugs: for the all the stretchmark mummies. I had them prepregnancy but looked like a red/white tiger with my first but now they are still there obviously but all white and you can hardly see them :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:

pooch?


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...

LOL American expression for a flabby tummy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...

ohhh i was thinking you meant a dog lol:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I think we call it a 'paunch'. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooops we need to try and get my birth certificate and our wedding certificate translated or we cant register her birth what HAS to be done within a week of her being born but gonna cost us at least 200 euro what we havent got:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eeek that seems alot!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Eeek that seems alot!

i know its a joke hopefully his sisters friend can help us as she does translations


----------



## smileyfaces

tntrying22 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...

I call it my Pouch! Its a reallyyyyy droopy bit of skin that hangs down of my belly. I thought it would stretch out to accomodate new baby but it is still hanging down below my bump :dohh:


----------



## tntrying22

WhisperOfHope said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh i was thinking you meant a dog lol:haha:Click to expand...

Haha I will probably dream about giving birth to puppies now:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

smileyfaces said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...
> 
> I call it my Pouch! Its a reallyyyyy droopy bit of skin that hangs down of my belly. I thought it would stretch out to accomodate new baby but it is still hanging down below my bump :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine is the same :dohh:

I call it my saggy bit :haha:

Done a bit more of my hospital bag today! Eek!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tntrying22 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh i was thinking you meant a dog lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I will probably dream about giving birth to puppies now:haha:Click to expand...

lol been worse pregnancy dreams lol my friend dreamty she gave birth to a zombie then it ate her:haha:


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...
> 
> I call it my Pouch! Its a reallyyyyy droopy bit of skin that hangs down of my belly. I thought it would stretch out to accomodate new baby but it is still hanging down below my bump :dohh:Click to expand...


My pouch is really bad:nope:


----------



## Newt4

WhisperOfHope said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh i was thinking you meant a dog lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I will probably dream about giving birth to puppies now:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol been worse pregnancy dreams lol my friend dreamty she gave birth to a zombie then it ate her:haha:Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## babydreams85

Regular OB appt this morning. Measuring 36cm, baby's HB 150. Still at 50% effaced and not dilated (but I didn't think there would be any change since it has only been 2 days), baby is 3/5ths engaged though and he could feel his head right there when he was checking my cervix. Here's hoping he pushes a little harder and starts my dilation soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, hope your all ok.
Ive just got a few purple stretch marks this week! I'm not worried though coz my last ones fades to nothing so as long as she comes soon and I don't end up looking like a road map??

I'm getting my hair done now so I will feel good for when the baby arrives- this is also going to be my last time on my own for a while too. Shaun is putting the girls to bed so if I'm super lucky they will be asleep and my chicken ehchiladas maybe ready??? 

As for registering the birth... I've still not changed my girls birth certificates! They are now 'children of matriage' so hopefully we can do it all together after this one comes along?

Nix, enjoy your last evening as a family of three, eeek.

Baby dreams hope you get the outcome your wanting.

And those who are finally enjoying mat leave
Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some too : / I was hoping they wouldn't show up but they did - I mean it's pretty amazing that our skin/tummies can accommodate the babies growing though...Here's hoping they fade! I am more worried about what kind of pooch I'm going to end up with :wacko:
> 
> pooch?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL American expression for a flabby tummyClick to expand...
> 
> I call it my Pouch! Its a reallyyyyy droopy bit of skin that hangs down of my belly. I thought it would stretch out to accomodate new baby but it is still hanging down below my bump :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pouch is really bad:nope:Click to expand...

Mine is too, I really thought it would stretch out by now to look like prt of my bump but it hasn't. It's only gonna get worse as well once this baby has been evicted! :dohh: Even losing weight didnt really get rid of my pouch, I have just resigned myself to the fact that it is always gunna be there :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jembug, I want my hair doing badly but cant afford it! Very jealous!


----------



## PerpetualMama

getting hair done tomorrow, dying out those memere whites that pop up, eyebrows waxed, and a trim. I refuse to have her til I'm suitabley "groomed" for those first exhausted, puffy eyed pictures with my legs still in stirrups...that I will have my daughter the photographer touch up so I don't look so darn dreadful


----------



## tntrying22

This is an odd question, but has anyone eaten a date before? I've never tried them, but they are supposed to be good for getting labor going :) Rather expensive dried little boogers so I am hesitant to try them...Do they taste like raisins? Apricots?:shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

tntrying22 said:


> This is an odd question, but has anyone eaten a date before? I've never tried them, but they are supposed to be good for getting labor going :) Rather expensive dried little boogers so I am hesitant to try them...Do they taste like raisins? Apricots?:shrug:

They taste a bit like dried apricots/raisins - they are very sweet and normally kind of sticky.

I can't eat them at the moment because they have the highest GI value of any fruit!!!!!

If you eat lots of them they have a laxative effect - which is why I guess they say they might trigger labour. Prunes would do the same thing, or any dried fruit like that really if you eat plenty of them :wacko:


----------



## tntrying22

AmeliePoulain said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> This is an odd question, but has anyone eaten a date before? I've never tried them, but they are supposed to be good for getting labor going :) Rather expensive dried little boogers so I am hesitant to try them...Do they taste like raisins? Apricots?:shrug:
> 
> They taste a bit like dried apricots/raisins - they are very sweet and normally kind of sticky.
> 
> I can't eat them at the moment because they have the highest GI value of any fruit!!!!!
> 
> If you eat lots of them they have a laxative effect - which is why I guess they say they might trigger labour. Prunes would do the same thing, or any dried fruit like that really if you eat plenty of them :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh ok they sound tasty! Actually, this Fit Pregnancy article I got said they have a chemical in them that mimics oxytocin...Im trying to get the link to work but the site is being wonky...when it gets back up I will share it...


----------



## staybeautiful

I've never tried dates before either, but I've read that certain cultures use them to help with getting the baby out, and I found this https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21280989 study which, while using quite a small sample group, does seem to suggest that if you eat 6 dates a day from 36 weeks you're more likely to not need to be induced. I'm definitely interested in trying them, and they may even help resolve my problem of only pooing about once a week lol. 

I had my follow up midwife appointment today after last weeks blood pressure concerns and everything was fine. LO is measuring at 36 weeks and is 4/5 engaged (in the sense that the midwife can feel 4/5 of his head and he's started to go into my pelvis and his head can't be jiggled about any more - I know some midwives would call that 1/5). I'm back again next week though just to keep check on the blood pressure to make sure nothing goes wrong with it.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Gargh, I want dates........damn their lovely sugar filled goodness :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

AmeliePoulain said:


> Gargh, I want dates........damn their lovely sugar filled goodness :haha:

LOL sorry AP!! Didn't mean to "waft" them in front of you :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

We've put DD to bed, had a chinese, just about to delve into some rocky road cake!

Hair is washed, legs shaved, foof as tidy as I dare make it without having to contend with regrowth and stitches!!!! bags packed, DD's bag packed for sleepover at grannies, now relaxing :)

Will be thinking out you girls over the next few days but probably wont be checking in (unless i'm waiting around to go into labour!!!)


----------



## tntrying22

Nixilix said:


> We've put DD to bed, had a chinese, just about to delve into some rocky road cake!
> 
> Hair is washed, legs shaved, foof as tidy as I dare make it without having to contend with regrowth and stitches!!!! bags packed, DD's bag packed for sleepover at grannies, now relaxing :)
> 
> Will be thinking out you girls over the next few days but probably wont be checking in (unless i'm waiting around to go into labour!!!)

:happydance: Good luck!!!

And gah that cake sounds so yummy right now!!


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Nix! Another lovebug...yay!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Nix! :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck Nix, will be thinking of you! Soooo excite!

I had a voucher so that's how my hair got done, got my last full months salary today and got told my salary will be £537 smp next month! Going to cry into my pillow tonight!

Perteual- you do make me smile 

Not keenon dates myself, unless it's a big fat sticky date sponge cake...mmmmm


----------



## embo216

Good luck Nix!


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls! See you on the other side!


----------



## Seity

tntrying22 said:


> This is an odd question, but has anyone eaten a date before? I've never tried them, but they are supposed to be good for getting labor going :) Rather expensive dried little boogers so I am hesitant to try them...Do they taste like raisins? Apricots?:shrug:

I've been eating them since 2nd trimester to help with constipation. They're one of the only fruits I like and I can buy a huge bag for not much $$.


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Nix!! :D


----------



## staybeautiful

Good luck Nix!


----------



## Lindylou

Fides- going to try and chill and get sorted for baby now! Think LO will be late so can enjoy and savour pregnancy a bit!!! Got to call into work Tuesday for a few hours, but its not the same as real work. :)

Nixilix- good luck xx

Seeing mw tomorrow. 

Hope everybody is ok. Hugs and love xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Good luck nix cant wait to see her


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck nix xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck Nix, very exciting!


----------



## PerpetualMama

tntrying22 said:


> This is an odd question, but has anyone eaten a date before? I've never tried them, but they are supposed to be good for getting labor going :) Rather expensive dried little boogers so I am hesitant to try them...Do they taste like raisins? Apricots?:shrug:

I eat them every day for that reason. They are sweet and sugary without added sugar. They are ugly as hell and look like palmetto bug carcasses but very tastey none the less :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck nixlix, will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :)


----------



## Newt4

Good luck Nix and enjoy every moment!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Night ladies x


----------



## gflady

Woo woo! All the best Nix. Very exciting. 

I'm jealous of you ladies who are so close to meeting your LOs. Although today I've been worrying about how I'll manage if my baby cries all the time and is a terrible sleeper. Oh well.

Defo going to start eating dates! 

Night all xxx


----------



## Farida_2013

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thanks for fb add farida x

Oh it is my pleasure! And how pretty are you and your whole family :) It is so nice putting a face to a bump hehe



WhisperOfHope said:


> ooops we need to try and get my birth certificate and our wedding certificate translated or we cant register her birth what HAS to be done within a week of her being born but gonna cost us at least 200 euro what we havent got:dohh:

Ooo Whisper do you know that you have been my informant throughout this pregnancy hehe
So ahem.. we got married in Egypt.. so now I know I need to get my marriage certificate translated... Anything else I need? ^^



Nixilix said:


> We've put DD to bed, had a chinese, just about to delve into some rocky road cake!
> 
> Hair is washed, legs shaved, foof as tidy as I dare make it without having to contend with regrowth and stitches!!!! bags packed, DD's bag packed for sleepover at grannies, now relaxing :)
> 
> Will be thinking out you girls over the next few days but probably wont be checking in (unless i'm waiting around to go into labour!!!)

Ooooo Nix!! Good luck how exciting! And You made me laugh about your foof hehehe 



gflady said:


> Woo woo! All the best Nix. Very exciting.
> 
> I'm jealous of you ladies who are so close to meeting your LOs. Although today I've been worrying about how I'll manage if my baby cries all the time and is a terrible sleeper. Oh well.
> 
> Defo going to start eating dates!
> 
> Night all xxx

We will all soon meet our LOs.. sooner than we think I believe hehe.. mmm yummy Dates!

How are you feeling these days gflady?


----------



## Jembug

Morning... I'm thinking 'I'm still pregnant'

Happy 39 weeks Ruth x


----------



## rem_82

good morning!
good luck nix.

yesterday, i was having contractions all afternoon, and for a while i thought 'this is it!!!', but it wasnt, again. I sudddenly thought that today would've been the day ds was born, the day i turned 39 weeks, but unless something happens today, I doubt she coming today.

Stretchmarks, i got tonnes last time, all across the bottom of my tummy and up the inside of my thighs. They look bloody awful at first, but they do fade. 

By the way, did i tell u i'm so done being pregnant??? i did? ok i'll shut up now!!! :thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I woke up at 3am with a soggy PJ top! Leaky boobs have started! So weird. :wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> I woke up at 3am with a soggy PJ top! Leaky boobs have started! So weird. :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

On the monitor waiting to be examined then given pessary :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Nixilix said:


> On the monitor waiting to be examined then given pessary :)

Exciting :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

So exciting Nix! Your lovebug could arrive today :)

My boobs haven't started leaking yet, are they supposed to pre-baby or does it just happen with some?

Farida, I'm well thanks. 
Enjoying relaxing before baby arrives although I'm getting rather impatient now and desperately don't baby to be overdue.

Got a growth scan Monday afternoon, hoping that'll be ok.

Happy 39 weeks Rem!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Exciting :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

My boobs haven't started leaking yet, are they supposed to pre-baby or does it just happen with some?



Some people don't till after the birth :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Not long now ladies :)
Need to finish my hospital bag


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for fb add farida x
> 
> Oh it is my pleasure! And how pretty are you and your whole family :) It is so nice putting a face to a bump hehe
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ooops we need to try and get my birth certificate and our wedding certificate translated or we cant register her birth what HAS to be done within a week of her being born but gonna cost us at least 200 euro what we havent got:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo Whisper do you know that you have been my informant throughout this pregnancy hehe
> So ahem.. we got married in Egypt.. so now I know I need to get my marriage certificate translated... Anything else I need? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> We've put DD to bed, had a chinese, just about to delve into some rocky road cake!
> 
> Hair is washed, legs shaved, foof as tidy as I dare make it without having to contend with regrowth and stitches!!!! bags packed, DD's bag packed for sleepover at grannies, now relaxing :)
> 
> Will be thinking out you girls over the next few days but probably wont be checking in (unless i'm waiting around to go into labour!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo Nix!! Good luck how exciting! And You made me laugh about your foof hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Woo woo! All the best Nix. Very exciting.
> 
> I'm jealous of you ladies who are so close to meeting your LOs. Although today I've been worrying about how I'll manage if my baby cries all the time and is a terrible sleeper. Oh well.
> 
> Defo going to start eating dates!
> 
> Night all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We will all soon meet our LOs.. sooner than we think I believe hehe.. mmm yummy Dates!
> 
> How are you feeling these days gflady?Click to expand...

i think so yes hun we only found yesterday about it that you first register baby with hospital then have to go to the standesamt and do it officialy within 7 days at the standesamt who need all documents translated into german we decided we best look into where the standesamt was and it said they need fully translated birth and wedding certificate


----------



## WhisperOfHope

5 days until im a mummy! yikes, she keeps worrying me movement wise prob as they told me to moniter movements i think im doing it do much lol doesnt help that have been told TOO much hicups can be a bad sign too blah roll on weds when hopefully all will be ok:dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

All will be fine! I can't wait to see little Lena. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo nix good luck. You will be holding your LO soon xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Doubt it'll be today! She couldn't do a sweep so jut put in propess and I'm sat here bouncing :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. 

My boobs leaked bad first time but not 2nd time and not much this time. Wait till your milk comes in then you will know it (about 3 days over). xx


----------



## Wiggler

No leaking here, I pour like a tap for about 4 months when I BF though, I go through nearly 200 breast pads a week! :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I breastfed Ivy for 16.5 months and never leaked a drop, not a single breastpad used.............my boobs don't like to give up the milk :haha:

I start expressing and freezing colostrum for baby on Monday (when I'm 36 weeks) - just in case her blood sugar goes low after she is born.

Weirdly I am very very excited about starting that :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

Never had any leakage before baby! If I squeeze loads comes out!

Tmi- anyone got piles? What can I do about them? Is there any point to doing anything until after baby comes? I'm assuming they will get worse if I have to push?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Jembug said:


> Never had any leakage before baby! If I squeeze loads comes out!

Jealous - I can see I am going to have to work hard to get 4 or 5 1ml syringes to freeze!


----------



## Fruitymeli

WhisperOfHope said:


> 5 days until im a mummy! yikes, she keeps worrying me movement wise prob as they told me to moniter movements i think im doing it do much lol doesnt help that have been told TOO much hicups can be a bad sign too blah roll on weds when hopefully all will be ok:dohh:

Not long now :)


----------



## staybeautiful

Jembug - they might get worse with the pushing, but apart from eating lots of foods that soften your poos so as not to irritate them there's not much you can do about them I don't think.

I'm getting our carseat today :D I'm so chuffed with it, someone I know is selling me their Maxi Cosi Cabriofix in pretty much new condition - it has a couple of scuff marks from getting hauled in and out of the car - for £20! I was dreading having to pay up to £100 for one that would fit on the pram :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Just had my midwife appt and it was completely rubbish :(

I apparently have polyhydramnios, baby is breech AND Im measuring 2 weeks ahead. Midwife wanted to send me for a scan but told her I have a scan on tuesday with the consultant anyway to check babys gallbladder problem and so she has just written some stuff in my notes for him to see on tuesday.

:( Hoping everything is normal on tuesday at my scan.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> Just had my midwife appt and it was completely rubbish :(
> 
> I apparently have polyhydramnios, baby is breech AND Im measuring 2 weeks ahead. Midwife wanted to send me for a scan but told her I have a scan on tuesday with the consultant anyway to check babys gallbladder problem and so she has just written some stuff in my notes for him to see on tuesday.
> 
> :( Hoping everything is normal on tuesday at my scan.

Have you been diagnosed with polyhydramnious already via a scan? (sorry if I have missed this earlier on)


----------



## staybeautiful

smileyfaces said:


> Just had my midwife appt and it was completely rubbish :(
> 
> I apparently have polyhydramnios, baby is breech AND Im measuring 2 weeks ahead. Midwife wanted to send me for a scan but told her I have a scan on tuesday with the consultant anyway to check babys gallbladder problem and so she has just written some stuff in my notes for him to see on tuesday.
> 
> :( Hoping everything is normal on tuesday at my scan.

:hugs: I'm sorry the appointment didn't go well for you today. Hopefully things will be better on Tuesday, which isn't too far away.


----------



## tntrying22

Aww smiley:flower::hugs:

What is that condition? I am not familiar with it?


----------



## Wiggler

Aww massive hugs Smiley :hugs: I hope the scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope not been diagnosed with it via a scan but she seemed pretty certain and has written it in my notes! Got a scan on tuesday for other reasons but she said the consultant will/wont confirm it then.

I really hope she is wrong because aive just been googling (i know, i know) and it seems like it isnt exactly a great thing for baby.

Tnt, it just means too much fluid surrounding baby!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and just re-checked my notes, Im measuring 3 weeks ahead, not 2 :dohh: 

How is everyone else feeling today? Any news from Nix?


----------



## yellow11

the midwife measured me 3 weeks ahead yesterday too...
she seemed really worried and checked back over my notes and asked loads of questions and then did nothing about it.!!
and left me feeling so paranoid and worried!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm measuring 1 week behind, I think she is going to be a shorty like her big sister :haha:

The birthing pool is once again an option for me! :happydance: They have ways of helping me out in an emergency if my pelvis goes kaput so as long as I am not in so much pain that I can't get myself in then it should be fine :)

I'm not being seen again for 2 weeks and then we are booking me in for a sweep for my due date or the day after, I always said I don't want one, but OMG I hurt and the thought of going overdue makes me want to cry :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

(((hugs)) to the ladies who didnt have a great appointment today, I hope you get answers soon xxx


----------



## Nixilix

smileyfaces said:


> Oh and just re-checked my notes, Im measuring 3 weeks ahead, not 2 :dohh:
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today? Any news from Nix?

Surely they can't diagnose without scan?!

No news from meeee, still nothing going on. Bitch opposite is 3cm hahahahh!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im measuring behind too head is the only thing on track the rest is smaller legs are only 32 weeks so around then.is when things started going downhill with my notch they think. Smiley I know so many who have had that fluid thing and baby has been absalutly fine they just had more monitering in labour STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE IT IS NOT OUR FRIEND


----------



## smileyfaces

Nixilix said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Oh and just re-checked my notes, Im measuring 3 weeks ahead, not 2 :dohh:
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today? Any news from Nix?
> 
> Surely they can't diagnose without scan?!
> 
> No news from meeee, still nothing going on. Bitch opposite is 3cm hahahahh!!Click to expand...

No thats what I thought, although she seemed fairly sure of herself but the scan next week should tell us more! Hopefully she is wrong! :) 

3cm bitch :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

There is 4 of us being induced and two are having pains! I'm gonna be like Rachel in friends where everyone comes and goes before me!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! It's not a competition, ladies!! :haha:


----------



## Seity

I'm measuring a week behind. Last pregnancy I was measuring about 5 weeks behind, so I'm actually bigger this time. Not the least bit concerned about it. My first was just naturally a smaller boy and it's not like me or my OH are huge people, so our babies just take after us. A little more/less fluid, position of baby, and just plain old genetics can all affect if you measure ahead or behind by 1-3cm. They weren't even concerned last time until I hit 4cm behind.


----------



## gflady

Sorry smiley, hope everything goes well next week. Try not to worry (although it's easier said that done).

Good news wiggler re birthing pool :)

I'm feeling a bit all over the place today. Emotional and really worried about going overdue- not sure why tho! 

Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nixilix said:


> There is 4 of us being induced and two are having pains! I'm gonna be like Rachel in friends where everyone comes and goes before me!

awww, I went from 4cm with NO contractions to 10cm and baby out within 55mins so still hope :)



Seity said:


> I'm measuring a week behind. Last pregnancy I was measuring about 5 weeks behind, so I'm actually bigger this time. Not the least bit concerned about it. My first was just naturally a smaller boy and it's not like me or my OH are huge people, so our babies just take after us. A little more/less fluid, position of baby, and just plain old genetics can all affect if you measure ahead or behind by 1-3cm. They weren't even concerned last time until I hit 4cm behind.

I was always 2cm behind with my 2 and they both were good weights. This time I am also 1cm behind. It depends how baby is laying x



gflady said:


> Sorry smiley, hope everything goes well next week. Try not to worry (although it's easier said that done).
> 
> Good news wiggler re birthing pool :)
> 
> I'm feeling a bit all over the place today. Emotional and really worried about going overdue- not sure why tho!
> 
> Xxx

:hugs::hugs: It is an emotional time. xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

My OB never tells me what I measure and I don't ask, so I don't fret about it. She is so laid back it has helped me not be the neurotic mess I was when I first found out I was pregnant- at my age and after a previous loss. Sometimes I measure smaller due to LO's penchant for lying transverse.
Currnetly I'm quite miserable with a lower back ache, it reminds me of the pain I had when in back labor with 2 of my others. OB appt in 3 hors.

Nixlix, I labored in the same room with a 15 year old girl (20 years ago) and she screamed and hollered so much, and during my dilating from 7cm to 10 cm the 15 year old girl had her baby. My mother said "Oh! She had her baby :cloud9: isn't that wonderful Sue?" I basically told her I didn't give a f*** if she had her baby or not, I just want this over! And I said it pretty much in those words, lol :dohh:
I hope you start up soon, and if for some reason you don't, that you get to get some sleep before the hard ones kick in :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

She gave birth in the same room as you? :wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

mrsswaffer said:


> She gave birth in the same room as you? :wacko:

yes, this was 20 years ago, we labored, sometimes birthed, and then roomed in with someone else depending on how busy the ward was. With my son 2 years later they had started with private labor/birth/recovery rooms and also private rooms for your stay. THANK GOD! Nothing like having to listen to someone else scream in delivery while you're laboring, it was like...crank up my anxiety why don't you!?


----------



## PerpetualMama

to make it even better, I roomed with the teenager, and the nurses pawned her off on me to teach her how to breast feed since I had breast fed my first. I was not happy and told them it wasn't my job. Then they gave MY daughter formula because they said I had told them to and I hadn't. The girl had asked them to give her daughter formula so she could get some sleep. Needless to say I insisted on being discharged that day (just 28 hours after giving birth) and had to get special permission. Now we keep our babies with us full time unless we request a break or need a shower, then they keep them in the nursery for us.


----------



## tntrying22

Making progress today!!:happydance: Had nothing going on last week...

1cm dialated and 75% effaced at my appt today - and baby is head down and definitely engaged!! Which is why my pelvis is so painful.

She touched his head and was like, Oh I can touch his head! He's way down low - my husband was like oh really? She's like OH yeah feel right here (touching my lower abdomen) and Im CONTORTING on the bed like the exorcist about to kick them in the face LOL - OUCH those damn checks hurt.:wacko: I feel like she's up to her elbow!

Wonder, if you are really effaced but not necessarily dialated, is your water more likely to break on its own?:shrug:


----------



## fides

gflady said:


> Although today I've been worrying about how I'll manage if my baby cries all the time and is a terrible sleeper. Oh well.

awww, you'll be fine! you'll just take it one day at a time and remind yourself that it won't last forever (my son got soooo much better after 10 months). besides, i know sooo few women with babies like that - odds are definitely in your favor of not having to deal with that! :thumbup:



rem_82 said:


> yesterday, i was having contractions all afternoon, and for a while i thought 'this is it!!!', but it wasnt, again.

so frustrating, isn't it? i didn't have any of these labor teasers at all with my son, so each time i get something this time around, i get all excited and nothing happens. my m/w even said women typically go into labor within a couple days of their bloody show, so i guess i'm an exception to the rule. :dohh:



smileyfaces said:


> Just had my midwife appt and it was completely rubbish :(

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can feel a little foot or hand not quite sure what it is just by my belly button its definatly either toes or fingers:cloud9:


----------



## rem_82

whisper - i get that all the time, i love it.

smiley hope the scan is ok, why is it that some of u have such awful mw's? my mw explains everything and she is real nice too.

nix, hope baby comes quite quickly and doesnt have u up all night!!! good luck.

Perpetual, u freak me out with your horror stories, imagine having to give birth in a room with other women doing the same...scary!!!

midnight, how are u? U not saying much about yourself, are u ok?

AFM, its snowing again, will it ever end??? Apparently everyone is making bids that i will give birth either sun or mon!!!! Hope they right.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaay tnt, great news, at least you know things are headed in the right direction!


----------



## embo216

:hi: Hi ladies, had about 4 pages to read so please forgive me if I don't get round to everyone :flower:

Smiley they measured me 6 weeks over last appointment, I was 36 and measuring 42 :lol: 

Nix hope you make more progress tonight :hugs:

I had my MW appointment to day and she managed to get me a consultant appointmet on Monday in the big hospital- the only one she could get completely conflicts with my Sons hearing test I've been waiting on for ages :( She said I MUST attend :shrug: 

She then told me she's sure my boys turned breech :nope: So I got sent down to DAU to have a scan, got there and they left me waiting 3 hours on rock solid waiting room chairs- I was so uncomfy and sore by the time I finally got scanned and low and behold I was right and hes still head down and not breech at all! :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh no Embo, what are you going to do about Jacks hearing test?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how accurate are growth scans i know they can be off but trying to work out roughly how big she will be so i can find some lil outfits for her:wacko:


----------



## embo216

I have no idea :( feels like I'm choosing between my kids! They're not open till Monday morning and the appointment is at 10 so I can't even give them much notice if I cancel :nope:


----------



## embo216

WhisperOfHope said:


> how accurate are growth scans i know they can be off but trying to work out roughly how big she will be so i can find some lil outfits for her:wacko:

I've had lots and I'm sure they always say it can be 20% either way x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> how accurate are growth scans i know they can be off but trying to work out roughly how big she will be so i can find some lil outfits for her:wacko:
> 
> I've had lots and I'm sure they always say it can be 20% either way xClick to expand...

so far shes apparently 2500 grams so around 5 n half lbs so it could be a bit over or under? i know shes got lil legs lol 32 week in size he said


----------



## babydreams85

TN, good news! Glad things are progressing for you!

Rem, hope your little girl comes very soon! 

Em, that stinks about the appointment conflict. Hope things work out!

Whisper I have heard they CAN be off by as much as a pound or two, but they are usually fairly accurate. As long as you have a few outfits that fit her when she's born you can always go get more once you see her size. It's tough trying to guess--I was afraid to buy newborn sizes for the longest time, but just couldn't help myself because they were so tiny and cute, so I ended up with several.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babydreams85 said:


> TN, good news! Glad things are progressing for you!
> 
> Rem, hope your little girl comes very soon!
> 
> Em, that stinks about the appointment conflict. Hope things work out!
> 
> Whisper I have heard they CAN be off by as much as a pound or two, but they are usually fairly accurate. As long as you have a few outfits that fit her when she's born you can always go get more once you see her size. It's tough trying to guess--I was afraid to buy newborn sizes for the longest time, but just couldn't help myself because they were so tiny and cute, so I ended up with several.

i only have a few small outfits as we were thinking she would be big but turns out if docs right she will only be max 6 lb ish, lukily my cousin is taking a big box of her little girls smaller clothes to my mums next weekend and she will send them over to me IF needed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bad thing and good thing to not understanding too much german is i dont hear everything said ben just told me that the last scan the doc also said the waters are low:dohh: i want weds to hurry up so i know my baby is safe!


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo is there no way that someone else can take Jack to his appt? Not ideal though obviously :(

Whisper, with DS I had a scan at 34 weeks that said he was around 5 and a half pounds...he was born 8 weeks later at 42 weeks weighing just 7lb 12oz so I think it was waaaay off!


----------



## Jembug

My first weighed 6lb at 36 weeks pregnant.... She was born five weeks later and still only weighed 6lb 12oz! So make whatever you want out of that?

Sorry ladies, I'm reading but not always commenting. Hope your all ok!

Nix may well be into well established labour by now??
X


----------



## embo216

My mums been helping out so much this week so I don't know, I did tell her and say he'd have to miss his appointment but didn't outright ask her and she just brushed over it and ignored what I'd said.


----------



## Nixilix

No established labour here hahaha!!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you can get something sorted Em :hugs:

Hopefully it won't be long now Nix


----------



## embo216

Will you get another pessary in the morning Nix? :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Nix I was in the hospital for two days before anything started happening when I was induced. Hope its quicker for you.


----------



## Jembug

Oh mannnnnn nix!

Had a few strong bh/contractions... Not sure what to think? May start timing them... Not mentioned anything to DH yet coz I'm sure it's nothing. Will let you know x


----------



## Nixilix

My first started Monday with pessary didn't come til thurs!!

This is 24hr one which be taken out in am then i get left to rest for 24hrs then get 6hr one xx


----------



## Nixilix

Time them jem bug!


----------



## Jembug

Nothing since!!! Bloody body!


----------



## fides

oh, my goodness! 

what's up with all the labor teasing in this thread?! babies, listen up: no more teasing your mommies!! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Night ladies xoxo


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I blame this place on my constant labour sign-spotting! I am sure I'll go late though, so we've still got (about) a month to go! Haha! :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

So much happens here so quickly. I have read bit cannot remover all I have read - sorry if I miss you out!

Nix- hang in there. Your baby will be here soon.

Smiley- try not to worry too much and try not to google. 

Em- bloody appointments clash, always the way. Your only option is somebody else taking your little boy. Hopefully they can adjust appointments when they see the clash. 

Mw said I'm measuring 40 cm, had been bang on until today but dh said she measured over the bottom of my jeans so there or there abouts anyway. She said baby is as engaged as ig could be and could go anytime. I don't want to Go yet, I really don't feel ready.


----------



## Farida_2013

yellow11 said:


> the midwife measured me 3 weeks ahead yesterday too...
> she seemed really worried and checked back over my notes and asked loads of questions and then did nothing about it.!!
> and left me feeling so paranoid and worried!!

I have not been measured since the start of this pregnancy, I really think it hardly has anything to do with baby being in stress or too small or anything, my bump is quite small for 38 weeks and I have seen so many different sizes sweety

Don't be worried :hugs:



Nixilix said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Oh and just re-checked my notes, Im measuring 3 weeks ahead, not 2 :dohh:
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today? Any news from Nix?
> 
> Surely they can't diagnose without scan?!
> 
> No news from meeee, still nothing going on. Bitch opposite is 3cm hahahahh!!Click to expand...

Hehehehe



WhisperOfHope said:


> can feel a little foot or hand not quite sure what it is just by my belly button its definatly either toes or fingers:cloud9:

Aww all I ever get is Bum!



WhisperOfHope said:


> bad thing and good thing to not understanding too much german is i dont hear everything said ben just told me that the last scan the doc also said the waters are low:dohh: i want weds to hurry up so i know my baby is safe!

Whisper I am so lucky that my midwife speaks English, well and that I am half German so I can get quite a bit of what they say just not technical terms too much, but I have never been given any information about effacement or dialation except she is down.. hmph



fides said:


> oh, my goodness!
> 
> what's up with all the labor teasing in this thread?! babies, listen up: no more teasing your mommies!! :haha:

I knoooow I keep getting excited then anticipant.. the suspence is killing me I cant wait to see all our babies!



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Night ladies xoxo

Nioghty Night I hope you sleep well xxx


----------



## Farida_2013

And yes I know my posts are long sometimes LOL but man this thread is hard to keep up woith and it hehe! And I probably even missed some posts I wanted to reply to! 

Love you all really :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

I was also getting pains last night, lasting between 30 and 50 seconds and about 4 minutes apart. They weren't very painful, just super cunomfortable and made me wince a bit. Went to bed and they stopped. Good job really, Im not even term yet!

Hope everyone is okay today! The snow has come down pretty thick here, we have a good four inches or so if not more.

Embo...I would just ask your mum if she would take him to the appt, at least then if she says no it will give you time to sort something else.

Xxx


----------



## embo216

Thanks everyone, I did ask her and she said no :lol:


----------



## Farida_2013

Well last week I had two nights and a day full of Contractions that were the same intensity and lasting a whole minute with 5 or so minutes in between, It was even on the same day as my dr appointment so they even saw it on the monitor and prescribed magnesium!

Gotta love BH.....


38 weeks today! Eeeeek


----------



## embo216

Farida_2013 said:


> Well last week I had two nights and a day full of Contractions that were the same intensity and lasting a whole minute with 5 or so minutes in between, It was even on the same day as my dr appointment so they even saw it on the monitor and prescribed magnesium!
> 
> Gotta love BH.....
> 
> 
> 38 weeks today! Eeeeek

Happy 38 weeks! :happydance:

BH's are horrible and get me all excited!:nope:

Morning everyone- I am still here :(


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> Thanks everyone, I did ask her and she said no :lol:

Oh no :(


----------



## Nixilix

Happy 38 weeks!

I'm still here too haha! Waiting for removal of propess and an examination to see f they can break my waters! Everyone do a little dilating dance for me!


----------



## embo216

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Dilate dilate!


----------



## Nixilix

Good dancing! Keep it up!


----------



## smileyfaces

:dance: :happydance: :loopy:


----------



## Jembug

Dancing for you and for me and the rest us who are fed up :)

I'm in the process of making sweet potato and butternut squash soup with bacon, yum.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> Hehe! I blame this place on my constant labour sign-spotting! I am sure I'll go late though, so we've still got (about) a month to go! Haha! :haha:

haha me too, to be honest I have not had any big signs really. I dont think I did the other times and they were both early so I am not to worried, not even fussed about going over due now, just means more sleep for now :happydance: my OH is being very attentive the last few days, not sure I want this over with just yet! haha. Only thing is I dont want to go over and be induced but what will be, will be. 



Farida_2013 said:


> And yes I know my posts are long sometimes LOL but man this thread is hard to keep up woith and it hehe! And I probably even missed some posts I wanted to reply to!
> 
> Love you all really :flower:

Its sooo hard to reply to everyone but I do read every post :flower:



embo216 said:


> Thanks everyone, I did ask her and she said no :lol:

 :( Oh no. Its ridiculous they expect you to chose and be in 2 places at once. Stupid double booking.



Nixilix said:


> Happy 38 weeks!
> 
> I'm still here too haha! Waiting for removal of propess and an examination to see f they can break my waters! Everyone do a little dilating dance for me!

Good luck, if your waters break that will sure speed it up! 



Jembug said:


> Dancing for you and for me and the rest us who are fed up :)
> 
> I'm in the process of making sweet potato and butternut squash soup with bacon, yum.

Ooo soup sounds nice hun.

I had the weirdest dreams last night, honestly...pregnancy has a lot to answer for!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Nix, doing a dilation dance for you :happydance: x x x


----------



## Farida_2013

:happydance::loopy: Dilate! :happydance::loopy:


----------



## PerpetualMama

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance: all for you Nixlix. (and if the dancing moves could help me out I'd take it too :haha:) Hoping there's good news and that you've gotten some rest??

Went to OB yesterday :nope: and despite the fact that my back was in agony and I fet like LO was about to pass the border where bones become just flesh (down there) there is no significant change from last week (I did lose 1 lb :happydance: which reinforces my belief that the 3 1/2 lb gain last week was partially water weight). She said my cervix is softer-like butter now- and that baby's head is so low she had to push up on it and reach around it to get to the cervix (this was, ummm, uncomfortable to say the least). This would explain why it feels like she's falling out and dragging my uterus with her :haha:. still nearly all effaced and barely a fingertip dilated. I think I am going to get my mind off this whole having the baby early idea. My track record shows me how unrealistic it is for me, so I'm just going to make my list of all the things I want to get done and concentrate on that. It'll sure help the time go by, and I'll feel so much better than dwelling on what isn't happening. (I was so gutted yesterday...can't afford to get discouraged-I am bitchy enough as it is :haha:)

I love coming on here and looking for baby news <3 

embo: hope you get someone to bring your son for his test!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo good luck pm. We dobt have any internal examination's here until labour so I dont know what my body is doing! No huge changes though x


----------



## Lindylou

Dilate nix!! 

Hope you are all ok. So snowy here and slippy. Dh friend supposed to be coming for tea tonight- hope its called off as I can't be arsed!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Oh my...just noticing some of you ladies are down to single digits :happydance: that will be me soon enough...then into negative digits no doubt! :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im back in bed. I need energy.


----------



## Lindylou

Has anybody used belly bandits?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not used them hun x

Think my baby has turnt back to back like the other too :-( horrific back ache today


----------



## smileyfaces

No, never used them. What are they?


----------



## Lindylou

Midnight- hopefully it is just the weight of the LO. I was told to get on all fours with bum in the air for 5 minutes then bounce on ball to try and keep LO the other way around. Not a pretty sight but it might be worth a go. 

Saw belly bandits on a website. They are sort of like a girdle but are supposed to help your bump flatten and can be used as soon as baby is out. Don't know if they are wishful thinking or do actually help. They are about £50 so wouldn't want to just buy a gimic.


----------



## smileyfaces

Does anyone know any positions to turn baby from breech to head down?


----------



## babydreams85

Smiley, I know bouncing on a ball is supposed to help. Apparently the spinningbabies site has a lot of info on turning a breech baby too.


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley- look at spinning babies website- not sure i could get into those positions though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i saw on i think it was 16 kids and counting she kneeled on the sofa with her head down on the floor to help turn baby


----------



## smileyfaces

I will have a look :thumbup: thanks ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so tired today woke every hhour on the hour for some reason last night :wacko: had ctg and another doppler this morn and no change so thats good tomorrow is my only day without hospital so gonna chill at home watch a film with hubby tonight 4 days until mummyhood


----------



## embo216

Smiley I read putting something really cold at the top of your bump helps and makes the baby turn?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeah could try a bag of peas on top of bump and bouncing on ball xx


----------



## Jembug

Ladies is it a full moon tonight? Just seen it and it looks like one to me?

Hope you feel better soon midnight.

Yea I watched that Whisper- the lady did manage to turn her baby!

I'm tired, hungry and fed up, boo hoo.

I don't have future in my facebook, how is she and her little lady?


----------



## Newt4

Sigh is it February yet..........

Anyone actually making plans for Valentines day?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Newt4 said:


> Sigh is it February yet..........
> 
> Anyone actually making plans for Valentines day?

i can see valentines day for us as who gets to nap first then sandwiches for dinner lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hopefully either having a baby or had it lol

Full moon strongest tomorrow Jemma :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hopefully either having a baby or had it lol
> 
> Full moon strongest tomorrow Jemma :D

il prepare for an argument tomoz then lol we ALWAYS argue on a full moon


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had a weird afternoon/evening yesterday - I almost fainted and had blurred vision whilst out by myself with my little girl. It carried on for long enough to worry me so got my Mum to check my BP and a bit up for me so called maternity assessment who told me to come in (I have had an infected cyst that has been messing with my GD and they seemed worried about that too)

Anyway at hospital obs all calmed down but on monitor for 45 mins and picked up 12 regular contractions that were a bit uncomfy. That meant I had to get examined by the doctor - all fine though - cervix 1-2cm, long and mid position and swabs came back negative for prem labour.

I just feel tired today and achey, still getting random regular BHs but not as scary as last night. 

I want tomorrow to go quickly so Monday is here and I can have my growth scan and get my induction date. Feeling hopeful as bump measured 35cm whereas with Ivy I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at this stage.


----------



## Wiggler

Valentines day I hope to be on my sofa having newborn snuggles. We never make plans for V Day anymore, it holds a lot of bad memories so we just try to ignore it. Fingers crossed this year we will have a reason to smile then :) x x x


----------



## Wiggler

AP - :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How scary ap I am glad you and baby are ok xx

Sasha...hugs xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Valentines day will be nothing special, hopefully have a baby by then as it is ten days before due date! I dont like valentines, makes me cringe.

AP, hope everything goes okay at your scan!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck for your scan AP.

No valentines plans here, we now only celebrate our wedding anniversary now, although in March we should have been celebrating our 14th year together!!! (that's why we dont really celebrate because we split up so many times when we was younger)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thanks :flower:

We dont do valentines day, we celebrate our anniversary which is in April though.

If I get induced in week 38 valentines day is quite a likely birthday for baby :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Well it's my bday the day before v day so I don't get anything!


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone else feel like there should be a lot longer left? It feels so odd that this time next month my baby will most likely be here! Moving the baby stuff into the lounge tomorrow so hopefully that will help it sink in a bit better :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep valentines still feels like ages away but its not. Scary due date ha ha


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Yep valentines still feels like ages away but its not. Scary due date ha ha

I was in asda earlier and they had an aisle full of valentines stuff and in my head I was like "gawwwd already?!" And then I realised its like just over two weeks off :rofl:


----------



## isobel84

2 weeks???? :coffee:


----------



## Newt4

We normally don't do anything at all but this year my husband wants to do something.


----------



## smileyfaces

isobel84 said:


> 2 weeks???? :coffee:

2weeks on thursday!


----------



## Wiggler

*tries to avoid going into panic mode* :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I'm already there lol


----------



## fides

pfft - regular contractions last night that... just...... stopped, then one random one this morning, and more plug but w/o any blood this time. :shrug: this is getting crazy!!

good news is, i have over a 3% chance of going into labor spontaneously today! woohoo! :haha:
https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=02&d=02&y=13


i was sure one of you would have gone into labor spontaneously last night, or maybe you did and that's why you're not posting today!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully you won't have too much longer to wait now fides :hugs:

Ouchies, I swear she is trying to break my ribs tonight!


----------



## tntrying22

No idea about Valentines yet. Probably will try to go out to dinner if baby is still on board - but could be his birthday - could be in the hospital - so crazy!


----------



## Jembug

Shauns mum is expecting me to call her at 6am with me being in labour and asking her to have the kiddies??????? Nothing as yet!!! Come on Feb babies!
My baby needs to come out before Saturday as it's Demi's birthday on Sunday and I want to be there for her! Pretty please baby x


----------



## Lindylou

AP- sending hugs. 

I think it all feels too close and too real. Dh friend just been around and she kept saying aren't you terrified of the birth? Doesn't it freak you that a whole person comes out of there? Do you think you will ha e stitches? I wanted to scream there is no going back now!!! It has to come out do you think scaring me or being scared shitless will help the process?


----------



## babydreams85

AP, sorry to hear about your tough day! :( Glad to hear your GD is better this pregnancy though and you're measuring perfect! :)

We probably won't do much for Valentine's, never really been a fan of the day. I would love for baby to be here by then, but if I haven't had him I'm hoping for an induction on the next day (the 15th). We will have to see... Regular BH for me today...but they're not getting any stronger so I guess doing nothing. I want him to stay in for 5 more days, but anytime after Thurs (when I will be 37 weeks) he is MORE than welcome to come! LOL

I am so surprised one of you full term ladies hasn't gone yet!!!!!!!!!! Where are these stubborn little ones????


----------



## babydreams85

PS- Does anyone else have an achy bump? Mine just feels sore (maybe from all the BH?)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Was just thinking its kinda crazy this time next month most if not all of our lo's will be here. So exciting can't wait to see all the our lo is her posts and pics of all your beautiful lo's!
As for Valentines for us if our lo does not arrive on her own before then we will go out to dinner and then go to the hospital at 7 pm to start the induction process. So she should definitely be here by the 15th.
Can't wait to have her in my arms and most of all I really can't wait to see her in my dh's arms, I will be a blubbering mess seeing daddies princess in his arms for the first time.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm due Valentine's day. We don't do much anyway, but I'd rather not have her THAT day, just because then I'll NEVER have a Valentine's day with hubby because I ALWAYS spend my kids birthday with them (at least for a little while). I was hoping she would come early, and trying to keep my mind off signs. 
Well my mind is off signs now because DH and I put a bid in on a house this afternoon and now I'm in the bathroom every hour with intestinal issues :haha: (sorry if tmi). Guess I'm scared s***less?? Or perhaps s***full :wacko: It scares me because it is all so close to LO arriving, but the opportunity, the neighborhood, etc seemed to fit. It may not go through, and if it doesn't there will be another one some day that fits. Praying to God that if this is the right time and situation it will go through and if it isn't then it won't.


----------



## rem_82

good luck perpetual.

Babydream, my bump is sore some days, and i keep getting stitches when i stand up!!! What is that about.

I cant believe nix still hasent had bubba!!!!

Feeling quite rough at the mo with this cold that everyone has given to me. Not that i get any sympathy. oH is still trying to pass his of as being worse.

Oh well hope baby gives me a day or so longer so i cans shift it!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck PM!

Nix - Hope today is the day :happydance:

I had 2 hours sleep, I am getting really annoyed with this now, is it too much to ask to have a good solid sleep for once?! :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with the house pp. what's meant to be will be. Xxx

Blue eye- I feel like you, I cannot wait to see dh holding the baby. We have benn holding and nurturing LO for 9 months so cannot wait to see him with his baby. Soppy I know!! 

As for valentines day- we don't believe in it but I do like a card.


----------



## gflady

Morning! I'd love a valentine's baby but will probably go overdue.

Wiggler, hope you get some sleep soon!

PM exciting re house, good luck!

Nix, hope LO arrives soon!

Sorry if I've forgotten to comment on others x

Went out for dinner last night and boy do I feel heavily pregnant. It's weird. I think I've been in denial about it but now I feel massive. Everything is an effort. Going to try to make most of it before baby arrives.... :)


----------



## Lindylou

I feel huge as well. Bump really seems big now. Hope it doesn't get much bigger x


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies! 

Rem, my OH is currently 'dying' of man flu whilst Im left to look after a poorly toddler and deal with my own cold too! Its getting beyond a joke now tbh.

Nix...hope things are moving along for you!

PM, best of luck, hope you get the house.

Gf, I feel massive too. I cant walk anywhere without walking with my legs wide open because of the pains in my pelvis :rofl: I look a right state!

Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:

Im going to Ikea today to buy a rug for the living room. We only have laminate flooring at the moment and Im concerned about it being too cold in here for when baby comes so gunna get a rug to make nappy changes and stuff a little bit more pleasant!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Rem, my OH is currently 'dying' of man flu whilst Im left to look after a poorly toddler and deal with my own cold too! Its getting beyond a joke now tbh.
> 
> Nix...hope things are moving along for you!
> 
> PM, best of luck, hope you get the house.
> 
> Gf, I feel massive too. I cant walk anywhere without walking with my legs wide open because of the pains in my pelvis :rofl: I look a right state!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:
> 
> Im going to Ikea today to buy a rug for the living room. We only have laminate flooring at the moment and Im concerned about it being too cold in here for when baby comes so gunna get a rug to make nappy changes and stuff a little bit more pleasant!

yikes your brave walking round ikea:haha: i cant make it there anymore


----------



## smileyfaces

I have a direct route to my destination all planned out Whisper, I dont plan on being in there any more than 15 minutes :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> I have a direct route to my destination all planned out Whisper, I dont plan on being in there any more than 15 minutes :haha:

:haha: good plan last time i went there i was sitting on beds and sofas etc every few mins


----------



## Lindylou

Was already feeling fat but just weighed myself. Put on soooo much weight the last 2 weeks. Hope it's not just plumping up LO!! I was aiming for 35lb but now 38lb :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. I cant multi quote on phone but have read back. Love to all.
Nothing here x


----------



## yellow11

Oohh I definitely couldn't do IKEA. Did asda yesterday and was bad enough. 
Brave lady indeed.


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindylou said:


> Was already feeling fat but just weighed myself. Put on soooo much weight the last 2 weeks. Hope it's not just plumping up LO!! I was aiming for 35lb but now 38lb :(

Thats not too bad! With DS I put on over 60lbs (thats not a typo!) :haha: This time Im up to around about 25-30lbs depending on which scales I use. You will lose a lot of it giving birth!


----------



## Wiggler

You ladies are amazing, I can hardly haul my butt off the sofa, let alone go to IKEA or the shops :rofl:

Lindy - Try not to worry hun, the weight will start falling off as soon as bubs is born :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive gained 14 lbs ish midwife said its not alot thats why she thinks il be fine pre e wise


----------



## smileyfaces

yellow11 said:


> Oohh I definitely couldn't do IKEA. Did asda yesterday and was bad enough.
> Brave lady indeed.

Ooh I did Asda yday and I ended up swearing at a woman ooops. It was snowing, the car park was like an ice rink and there were hardly any trollies anywhere. I spotted one near the entrance so went and got it and was putting LO in the seat and then turned the trolley round so I could get to the entrance. As I turned round this woman was just stood there glaring at me ( I was obviously in her way) but I thought WTF?! Im 8 months pregnant, carrying a 25lb toddler and trying to turn a trolley and youcant just wait patiently for 15 seconds?! :haha: So I aske what her f*cking problem was...admitedly I shouldnt have swore!! She told me to "get some class" and walked off looking smug :growlmad:

Sorry, pointless essay :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

I have no idea how much I have put on, I'm not too bothered, I plan on dieting once baby is here anyways so I am enjoying my last few weeks of indulgence :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, hope your all ok. 
Nix, hope your baby arrives today :)

I feel so emotional today, everything is pissing me off! Sorry for swearing.
DH wants to watch football at 1pm with his mate who has been travelling for the past five months- fine with that- his going to his mums and Dads to watch it.

So the girls are bored and need something to do, so I was thinking soft play as it's wet and muddy from the snow...
Anyway, just phoned my mum to see if she will come with me... But no she has all the housework to work to do and wash her hair before work tomorrow evening! 
She has not seen my girls since Xmas day- we live 5 miles away.
Just feel Like I have no support.
I want DH to go out as his not been out for ages but he did nothing to help yesterday and won't do much today either and it's down to me to keep the house running smoothly and happy kids.
We have no food in the house, so I'm waiting to see what DH does when he comes down stairs after his shower- got stuff in for the girls but we still need to eat, so I guess I will have to grab something on the way home from soft play with two crazy kids.

Sorry for the rant everyone xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Jem :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. Xxx

Jem- can you have a bit of a pamper and let the girls watch a DVD- just try and get a bit of you time. Xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok.
> Nix, hope your baby arrives today :)
> 
> I feel so emotional today, everything is pissing me off! Sorry for swearing.
> DH wants to watch football at 1pm with his mate who has been travelling for the past five months- fine with that- his going to his mums and Dads to watch it.
> 
> So the girls are bored and need something to do, so I was thinking soft play as it's wet and muddy from the snow...
> Anyway, just phoned my mum to see if she will come with me... But no she has all the housework to work to do and wash her hair before work tomorrow evening!
> She has not seen my girls since Xmas day- we live 5 miles away.
> Just feel Like I have no support.
> I want DH to go out as his not been out for ages but he did nothing to help yesterday and won't do much today either and it's down to me to keep the house running smoothly and happy kids.
> We have no food in the house, so I'm waiting to see what DH does when he comes down stairs after his shower- got stuff in for the girls but we still need to eat, so I guess I will have to grab something on the way home from soft play with two crazy kids.
> 
> Sorry for the rant everyone xxx

:hugs:


----------



## yellow11

smileyfaces said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Oohh I definitely couldn't do IKEA. Did asda yesterday and was bad enough.
> Brave lady indeed.
> 
> Ooh I did Asda yday and I ended up swearing at a woman ooops. It was snowing, the car park was like an ice rink and there were hardly any trollies anywhere. I spotted one near the entrance so went and got it and was putting LO in the seat and then turned the trolley round so I could get to the entrance. As I turned round this woman was just stood there glaring at me ( I was obviously in her way) but I thought WTF?! Im 8 months pregnant, carrying a 25lb toddler and trying to turn a trolley and youcant just wait patiently for 15 seconds?! :haha: So I aske what her f*cking problem was...admitedly I shouldnt have swore!! She told me to "get some class" and walked off looking smug :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry, pointless essay :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

:hugs: Jem...I hate days like that! I am prone to flip out lately or start slamming cupboard doors when DH decides to sit on the couch in front of the tube while I clean up. I've taken to point blank telling him this week, Hey please take the drill off the table and put it away, and while you're at it put your soda bottle in the recycling, and I need you to do "(whatever)" otherwise he won't bother. I'd wait forever for help if I didn't ask sometimes. Then other times when I'm busy he just cooks this simple meal and calls me out to eat and it feels so wonderful to have one less task to do. I just have to do dishes after which is fine.

Smileyfaces, thank you for the morning laugh! I so needed that release, I slept only just over an hour last night (Nerves have had me in the bathroom all night, and my mind has been racing non-stop) but on the absolute plus side, I am no longer in panic mode, I am in pure excitment mode :cloud9: I have wanted this for over 20 years and it is finally a possibility :happydance:

Nix: thinking of you and hoping you are ok


----------



## gflady

Sorry Jem, sounds rubbish. Hugs to you.

I had a proper hormonal cry session at DH just now. Once the flood gates opened that was it! 

We braved ikea yday. Was madness! X


----------



## gflady

PS think I lost some of my mucus plug this morning but it wasn't blood tinged. That's as much detail as I'll go into :)


----------



## yellow11

gflady said:


> PS think I lost some of my mucus plug this morning but it wasn't blood tinged. That's as much detail as I'll go into :)

Same here. No "show" but definite plug :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive had no signs what so ever of labour lol shes head down but thats it nothing going on with cervix accept flippin thrush that wont go away!


----------



## gflady

Boo to thrush!

Apparently labour can still be weeks after losing your plug so doubt it means anything!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gflady said:


> Boo to thrush!
> 
> Apparently labour can still be weeks after losing your plug so doubt it means anything!

it just will not sod off just finished my 2nd lot of meds for it and its back again :growlmad: at least shes not coming out that way lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Boo to thrush!
> 
> Apparently labour can still be weeks after losing your plug so doubt it means anything!
> 
> it just will not sod off just finished my 2nd lot of meds for it and its back again :growlmad: at least shes not coming out that way lolClick to expand...

Hugs I had to go to chemist this morning for this reason. Ouch :-( hugs jem. I had my flip out at oh yesterday. Hope he sorts out some food for you x


----------



## babydreams85

Glad to see I'm not the only one with emotions running wild! I'm either yelling at DH or crying at a commercial LOL

gflady I was told just plug doesn't mean much...you can lose bits and pieces for weeks and it just regenerates, but if you have the bloody show that usually means it was the whole thing and labor could be near.


----------



## tntrying22

Morning all:flower:

PM - that's so exciting about the house! I am sure everything will work out if you do end up moving.

Jem -:hugs: I seem to be more emotional and easy to set off these days too. Don't feel bad!

Lindy - no worries about the weight - I somehow gained 4lb in just a week last week:wacko:

Haha smiley - I think that was funny. Some days I want to do that too.

Hope things are progressing for Nix.

Anyone have an update on Future??

And happy FULL TERM to us Blueyes!!! :dance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy full term to u too tn!


----------



## smileyfaces

I didnt end up going to Ikea, I decided to go to Primark instead to get the last few bits for my hospital bag (pj's, slippers etc). Oh my god, worst decision ever. I am in a stupid amount of pain now. Why I thought I could walk so far is beyond me. I nearly cried with relief when I got back to the car and sat down!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> I didnt end up going to Ikea, I decided to go to Primark instead to get the last few bits for my hospital bag (pj's, slippers etc). Oh my god, worst decision ever. I am in a stupid amount of pain now. Why I thought I could walk so far is beyond me. I nearly cried with relief when I got back to the car and sat down!

ooohh i find primark worse then ikea so crowded!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhh, babydreams85, I was soooooo emotional this morning! A combination of a (lovely) whirlwind weekend, lack of sleep and DH in a bad mood made me cry like a lunatic! I felt so so overwhelmed by everything, it was really hard to process the last few days! :wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I didnt end up going to Ikea, I decided to go to Primark instead to get the last few bits for my hospital bag (pj's, slippers etc). Oh my god, worst decision ever. I am in a stupid amount of pain now. Why I thought I could walk so far is beyond me. I nearly cried with relief when I got back to the car and sat down!
> 
> ooohh i find primark worse then ikea so crowded!Click to expand...

It was surprisingly quiet in there today, it was just the walk to and from the car that killed me! Pushing a pram didnt make it any easier.

I was fuming in the car park, was waiting for someone to come out of a space so I could get in there and then as soon as the guy reversed out a woman came round the corner and drove straight into it :growlmad: I had to park a million miles away after that :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hormones are completely normal right now, its like being back in first tri again just 3 times the size LOL.

I need to sort out schools tomorrow and numbers etc, I am in denial about how close due date is!


----------



## gflady

MrsS, I was a hormonal crying mess this morning too! I was crazy.

Happy 37 weeks tnt & blue!

I avoid Primark like the plague; can't stand the place. Blurgh.

In my mind there's still ages and ages til baby arrives. I think I'm in denial.


----------



## Lindylou

smileyfaces said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I didnt end up going to Ikea, I decided to go to Primark instead to get the last few bits for my hospital bag (pj's, slippers etc). Oh my god, worst decision ever. I am in a stupid amount of pain now. Why I thought I could walk so far is beyond me. I nearly cried with relief when I got back to the car and sat down!
> 
> ooohh i find primark worse then ikea so crowded!Click to expand...
> 
> It was surprisingly quiet in there today, it was just the walk to and from the car that killed me! Pushing a pram didnt make it any easier.
> 
> I was fuming in the car park, was waiting for someone to come out of a space so I could get in there and then as soon as the guy reversed out a woman came round the corner and drove straight into it :growlmad: I had to park a million miles away after that :(Click to expand...

I had to go into sainsburys and get them to call for the owner of the car next to me to come and help because the car was parked so close I could not get in. They called a few times then the shop assistant said she would come and help by reversing out. When we got there an older lady was day in her car chatting. When the assistant asked her if she could move a little so I could get in my car she gave us a mouthful of abuse saying it was a tight space she had to reverse into etc. I am not normally like this but I swear I could've screamed at that woman. She actually blamed me and the assistant said it is nobody's fault, the lady is 9 months pregnant and cannot squeeze in. Silly old bat!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindylou said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I didnt end up going to Ikea, I decided to go to Primark instead to get the last few bits for my hospital bag (pj's, slippers etc). Oh my god, worst decision ever. I am in a stupid amount of pain now. Why I thought I could walk so far is beyond me. I nearly cried with relief when I got back to the car and sat down!
> 
> ooohh i find primark worse then ikea so crowded!Click to expand...
> 
> It was surprisingly quiet in there today, it was just the walk to and from the car that killed me! Pushing a pram didnt make it any easier.
> 
> I was fuming in the car park, was waiting for someone to come out of a space so I could get in there and then as soon as the guy reversed out a woman came round the corner and drove straight into it :growlmad: I had to park a million miles away after that :(Click to expand...
> 
> I had to go into sainsburys and get them to call for the owner of the car next to me to come and help because the car was parked so close I could not get in. They called a few times then the shop assistant said she would come and help by reversing out. When we got there an older lady was day in her car chatting. When the assistant asked her if she could move a little so I could get in my car she gave us a mouthful of abuse saying it was a tight space she had to reverse into etc. I am not normally like this but I swear I could've screamed at that woman. She actually blamed me and the assistant said it is nobody's fault, the lady is 9 months pregnant and cannot squeeze in. Silly old bat!!!!Click to expand...

:nope: Silly cow. When I got back to my car before the car next to me was over the line and on my side but luckily I had enough room to squeeze in. I had lots of horrible, nasty thoughts about scratching their car or banging my door into their car to teach them a lesson :haha: But I calmed down before I did something stupid haha! Cant believe the old lady actually blamed you at sainsburys!


----------



## Lindylou

People can be horrible!


----------



## gflady

I can't believe some people! I thought people were supposed to be nice to pregnant women. I haven't experienced any niceness. Maybe I look too hormonal! :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Went to see my nephews, sil was in a foul mood and said she cannot stop crying. Came home and dh in a mood because he has eaten junk all day because I was out. Who are the hormonal ones??


----------



## gflady

Lindylou said:


> Went to see my nephews, sil was in a foul mood and said she cannot stop crying. Came home and dh in a mood because he has eaten junk all day because I was out. Who are the hormonal ones??


:laugh2: good point. Actually, come to think about it, DH has been really moody recently. He's turned into a right stresshead and the baby hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## Lindylou

I think that dh's can get impatient for LO to arrive and do feel a bit out of it because we feel the kicks etc.


----------



## gflady

Yeah, I agree. DH is defo getting impatient for LO to arrive. I think he's worrying about not having any time to himself as well. He gets really stressed if he doesn't have his computer games time... Will be interesting to see how he is when baby arrives.


----------



## Lindylou

I don't think dh will know what has hit him. He is excited but don't think he realises how our lives are going to turn upside down!


----------



## Newt4

Wow people are so rude. 

We went to ikea yesterday to get some things for my daughters new room. Plus another shelf for all her toys in the toy area. Kid has to many toys but I don't wanna get rid of the until this one is done with them.

My oh is being a ass today.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Lindylou said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I didnt end up going to Ikea, I decided to go to Primark instead to get the last few bits for my hospital bag (pj's, slippers etc). Oh my god, worst decision ever. I am in a stupid amount of pain now. Why I thought I could walk so far is beyond me. I nearly cried with relief when I got back to the car and sat down!
> 
> ooohh i find primark worse then ikea so crowded!Click to expand...
> 
> It was surprisingly quiet in there today, it was just the walk to and from the car that killed me! Pushing a pram didnt make it any easier.
> 
> I was fuming in the car park, was waiting for someone to come out of a space so I could get in there and then as soon as the guy reversed out a woman came round the corner and drove straight into it :growlmad: I had to park a million miles away after that :(Click to expand...
> 
> I had to go into sainsburys and get them to call for the owner of the car next to me to come and help because the car was parked so close I could not get in. They called a few times then the shop assistant said she would come and help by reversing out. When we got there an older lady was day in her car chatting. When the assistant asked her if she could move a little so I could get in my car she gave us a mouthful of abuse saying it was a tight space she had to reverse into etc. I am not normally like this but I swear I could've screamed at that woman. She actually blamed me and the assistant said it is nobody's fault, the lady is 9 months pregnant and cannot squeeze in. Silly old bat!!!!Click to expand...

I hope you're ok now, it's very annoying!!!!!

It happened to me and the man told me I was a fat cow who needed to go on a [email protected] diet!!! His wife corrected him by saying, can't you see the lady is having a baby.......like you can't tell that I'm prego!! (I'm not even overweight) 

I park in mother and baby now, let someone even dare say something lol :blush:


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, thanks for all the hugs. Seriously don't know what come over me! Anyways, I asked DH to do an online shop, so he did. :)
And then Shaun mum invited us all for roast dinner, so Shaun watched football and I played with the girls. Good day in the end.

I lost my mucus plug last time and went into labour that night- I had no blood either, so there is hope?
Lost zero here! And gained about 4pm this week! But I don't care, baby will be here any day!

People are so rude, that parking situation would have tipped me over the edge!

Ladies who have LO's already.... Are and what have you got your children from the new sibling? 
I have got the girls a new book each from the baby- so they don't feel left out.
Obviously last time Isla was only 20 months when Demi came along and didn't understand, but we got her a teddy.
But this time Isla completely understands at 3 and a half, I don't know if a book is enough? It's a Disney princess's cd one she will love???
And Demi has a farm book.
So I just wandered if and what others are doing?

Also it's Demi's second birthday next Sunday and this one is due Saturday- we are having a little tea party with her friends on Tuesday where Im going to make a massive fuss with a cake and scrummy food. So so worried I'm going to ruin her birthday with me either being in labour or her seeing me show love to another baby.
X


----------



## Jembug

Oor- that's just awful!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm suddenly glad I don't drive. Massive hugs ladies :hugs:

My kiddies aren't getting a present each from the baby, we was going to do it, but my sons behaviour is appalling at the moment and new toys/books are sending him into meltdown mode so it's not really worth it. He did pick out a lovely cat soft toy for the baby though which I thought was really sweet, he carries it around everywhere and can't wait to give it to the baby (although he will probably take it back right after :haha:)

Would it be acceptable to rip OH's manparts off if I don't get at least 4 hours sleep tonight?


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha, why are you not sleeping? Have I missed a post?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont have a gift for them either. I did think about it bit they are 7 &8 and not much I can get them without spending too much. I am sure my mum will spoil them when they stay at hers lol x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies! :flower:

Hope you're all okay :hugs:. Not long for us all now :happydance:. I'm SO ready for her to come out now hah!

I'm a bit pee'd off at the moment, I feel really ill, I've been diagnosed with anemia, with my levels being quite low. So I feel rotten, weak and headaches are horrendous. STILL waiting for iron tablets over a week later, I'm not a happy bunny.

xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Between my pelvis, my darling son refusing to sleep through and baby dancing away all night I get between 2-4 hours sleep most nights. If OH actually did as he promised and dealt with Dylan in the night then I wouldn't have to get up, causing myself a crap load of pain and could sleep much longer. Getting to sleep when your pelvis feels like its being ripped apart with a baby bouncing on it is not easy :nope: I got 2 whole hours last night :cry:

No idea how the hell I am going to manage labour unless I get more sleep, I feel like the walking dead.


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Becca :hugs: Chase the tablets up, and in the meantime eat lots of meat and iron rich veggies with some OJ to wash it down with, that will help a little bit :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Are u going to stay in hosp for s night sasha? When baby's here? Hope u get some more sleep xx


----------



## fides

no gift for my 14 mo old - he doesn't get it anyway


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> Massive hugs Becca :hugs: Chase the tablets up, and in the meantime eat lots of meat and iron rich veggies with some OJ to wash it down with, that will help a little bit :hugs:

I will hun, thanks :hugs:. Out of curiosity does anyone know what levels are bad with anemia? I'm at 10. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

10 is just below the lowest levels they like to see I think.

I am considering staying in hospital for a night, the kids will be coming home the day after I get out of hospital so an extra night of better sleep would be fab, but I'm not sure, OH would be able to stay with me as St Richards allow partners to stay over too, but I would miss the kids so much.


----------



## smileyfaces

BeccaxBump said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Massive hugs Becca :hugs: Chase the tablets up, and in the meantime eat lots of meat and iron rich veggies with some OJ to wash it down with, that will help a little bit :hugs:
> 
> I will hun, thanks :hugs:. Out of curiosity does anyone know what levels are bad with anemia? I'm at 10.
> xoxoxClick to expand...

I was 9 at 28 weeks and it took 5 weeks for them to tell me about it so would have been even lower by the time I got my supplements 2 weeks ago. I'll be honest, they haven't helped me in the slightest. Anything below 10.5 is considered 'low' for your iron count but does not necessarily indicate anaemia. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, I hate how they don't rush anything! Just leave us feeling rotten. Unfair.com.

xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg I need to wee so much today!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I know, I had no idea about it till I received a letter fromthe hospital asking me to go to the GP's where there would be a prescription for me! They are really rubbish at times. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Me too MF, I was considering using the old 'policemans helmet' thing today when I was out because I was so desperate...luckily I found a KFC instead and used their toilet :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I have not slept in over 37 hours and have spent more time in the bathroom than I care to count. I hate the thought of taking toilet paper to any part of my lower body :cry: I get one night of sleep and then many nights where sleep barely exisits. Last night's insomnia and bathroom trips have little to do with the pregnancy however (aside from feeling like I'm starving and haing to pee) and everything to do with the major step I'm taking with the house. So happy she to NOT be in labor today! Hopefully I'll hit bed early and sleep hard!


----------



## Seity

I'm not having any bathroom issues, but I do have some moist flush-able wipes for after the birth and witch hazel pads.


----------



## Newt4

Just made three giant lasagna's. I have about a weeks worth of dinners made and frozen. My goal is two months. Next weekend I think I'll do a stew and chill. I found homemade pizza really froze well last time too.


----------



## fides

well done! 

my goal was 20 frozen meals, and i got to about 14 or 15 before the carpal tunnel made that impossible.

keep it up!


----------



## Newt4

Ouch, carpal tunnel is horrible!


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies..i've been mia and super busy with with T and our wireless went out..so i was limited. My dr is inducing me on the 6th! due to the GD.


----------



## fides

ayclobes said:


> Hey ladies..i've been mia and super busy with with T and our wireless went out..so i was limited. My dr is inducing me on the 6th! due to the GD.

oh, my! sorry about the GD, but hope the induction goes very well. :flower:


----------



## Newt4

Good luck with the induction. I have gd too so I can really sympathize.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Another GD lady here! I will get my induction date today :flower: I hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Newt4

Exciting AP!!


----------



## Jembug

Hope you ladies feel better soon.

My iron was 8 at 39 weeks and had to take 3 a day- when Demi was born 40 weeks exactly I got it up to 10.5

Wonder if Nix is a mummy again?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I really need to start cooking and freezing. How do I start, girls? And which meals freeze well? :shrug: I'm not a cook at the best of times!


----------



## smileyfaces

PM...sorry you are having a tough time :hugs: I know all too well how horrible it is. Hope you manage to get a decent nights sleep soon.

All the ladies with appointments and scans today...good luck!! I have my scan tomorrow and cant wait just to know what is going on with my body.

Hope Nix has her baby by now! Any news of Future and Lilly?

Frozen meals...gah I haven't even started :( Really cant be bothered cooking at the best of times, let alone in advance! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's how I am, smiley. I'd ideally want about a week's worth of supplies. That way, DH can go out and get bits afterwards, and he/we can cook some more. We're really bad in that our cooking often just consists of piercing the film lid and chucking it into the oven! :wacko:


----------



## Nixilix

No baby xx


----------



## Jembug

I freeze bolognaise, chicken curry, stews/casseroles, shepherds pie, chillie, I've got a home made sausage pie too, lasagne... There the things I tend to freeze x


----------



## Jembug

Oh nix, what's next? Are you able to have visits from your little girl? X


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Nix :( Have you made any progress? What are the doctors going to do next?


----------



## Lindylou

Ap - good luck getting induction date. 

Nix- hope you are ok xx


----------



## smileyfaces

We are having a real nightmare deciding on a name...we picked Jack as OH really wanted it but after a few weeks of trying to get used to it I just couldnt, it didnt feel like his name IYKWIM? Now we have absolutely nothing else that we can agree on. OH only likes Jack :dohh: nothing else! I really like Finn and Rupert but he doesnt like either of those. This baby is going to be born with no name!

Has everyone else got their names sorted?


----------



## mrsswaffer

We have a top name for each gender, and then a backup for each, just in case Baby doesn't look/feel like our first choice. You could always call him Jackson or something that Jack is short for (I think, officially, it's John), so you can compromise. :) When my little brother (Moïse - French for Moses) was born, my dad didn't like the full version, but loved 'Mo'. My step-mum loved both versions.


----------



## smileyfaces

Well I suggested Jacob as an alternative but he didnt like it. I dont like John. I quite like Jaxon but OH doesnt like it :dohh: As far as he is concerned he wants Jack and nothing else!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boooo! Surely you can put Jaxon on the birth certificate and call him whichever one you want? It's still short for Jack for DH and gives you an alternative - Jax is quite nice, actually!


----------



## smileyfaces

Its like drawing blood...he is adamant he wants Jack...I need a good way of convincing him otherwise :rofl: I'll have to strike some sort of a deal! :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

PerpetualMama said:


> I'm due Valentine's day. We don't do much anyway, but I'd rather not have her THAT day, just because then I'll NEVER have a Valentine's day with hubby because I ALWAYS spend my kids birthday with them (at least for a little while). I was hoping she would come early, and trying to keep my mind off signs.
> Well my mind is off signs now because DH and I put a bid in on a house this afternoon and now I'm in the bathroom every hour with intestinal issues :haha: (sorry if tmi). Guess I'm scared s***less?? Or perhaps s***full :wacko: It scares me because it is all so close to LO arriving, but the opportunity, the neighborhood, etc seemed to fit. It may not go through, and if it doesn't there will be another one some day that fits. Praying to God that if this is the right time and situation it will go through and if it isn't then it won't.

s***full hehehehe that made me day! :hugs:



Lindylou said:


> I feel huge as well. Bump really seems big now. Hope it doesn't get much bigger x

Tell me about it, my bump feels like it has grown doublt in the last week.. look
 



Attached Files:







P1020958.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Farida_2013

And about rude people.. yes what the heck is gone into to people.. although that comment about "get some class" cracked me up but doesn't *class* start with being considerate for the pregnant?

About names, Smiley, don't you worry! once LO is there your DH will have one look at his cute tiny face and nothing will make a difference anymore excpet that the name you will both choose will just stick right away :)


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> We are having a real nightmare deciding on a name...we picked Jack as OH really wanted it but after a few weeks of trying to get used to it I just couldnt, it didnt feel like his name IYKWIM? Now we have absolutely nothing else that we can agree on. OH only likes Jack :dohh: nothing else! I really like Finn and Rupert but he doesnt like either of those. This baby is going to be born with no name!
> 
> Has everyone else got their names sorted?

We have a few we don't mind but none we both love :(


----------



## embo216

Farida that is a such a beautiful picture :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

worst ni8ght sleep ever nevres kicked in hubbys snoring kicked in what wakes the belly up and then my hips started up owchy 2 days to go and 38 weeks today:happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely bump farida. 

Names are so difficult. My dh didn't like my favourite boys name so we sort of had another that we both like. Now dh says he quite likes my old favourite name but I'm not sure now because it was ruled out!!! Girls name- again we both like one name but it isn't my favourite. TBH I'm sick of names and nothing jumps out for me. Might run them by you lot and see what you think!


----------



## Farida_2013

embo216 said:


> Farida that is a such a beautiful picture :cloud9:

Thank you :blush:



WhisperOfHope said:


> worst ni8ght sleep ever nevres kicked in hubbys snoring kicked in what wakes the belly up and then my hips started up owchy 2 days to go and 38 weeks today:happydance:

Oh poor you huny :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No set name here either but no worry...sure its a modern day thing to have a name before baby is born. Something will fall into place  ive not bothered freezing meals as prob wont use them. If you have a slow cooker its just as simple really. Xx


----------



## embo216

Whisper I'm SO excited for you :happydance: 

Lindy there's nothing better than running through possible names :D


----------



## Farida_2013

Did you guys see Perpetuals post in another thread? Apparently her waters broke eeeek!! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida...lovely bump! You dont look that big!

Wisper... :happydance:

Lindy...run them by us!

Eta: glad im not the only one struggling with names!


----------



## smileyfaces

No I didnt see PM's post about her waters :happydance: how exciting!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo didnt see about pm will look xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Just had a look through her posts and couldnt find it? Are you sure it was her? :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant see anything about perpetual:shrug:

i gota get ready to go to hosp again for ctg soon cant be botherd my bp will prob be sky high today as money troubles crept back in grrr


----------



## BeccaxBump

Has someone else had their baby? :cloud9:

I've finally got my iron tablet prescription! Going to pick it up when my fiancé finishes work, hopefully they'll make me feel better.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs whisper xxx

Hows everyone today?


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh Nooooooo it was JellyBeans!!!

Sorry perpetual! But if anyone believes in jinxing it then maybe you will be going into labour soon too hehe


----------



## Farida_2013

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/6-your-bumps-2204.html


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hugs whisper xxx
> 
> Hows everyone today?

Super ready for this baby to come :haha:, how're you hun?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

We have a girls name picked, but not a boys one. I just can't make up my mind, we know baby is most likely a girl, but I am really panicking in case she comes out with a willy :haha:

Smiley - I hope you can convince your OH to consider some other names :hugs:

Embo - We had Bethany as a backup name, neither of us loved it, but we couldn't find anything both loved and agreed on. It took a few weeks to get used to it, but I couldn't imagine her with any other name now :cloud9:

Farida - Lovely picture :cloud9:

Whisper - I hope you can catch up on some sleep today. 2 days! :happydance: So exciting :cloud9: Happy 38 weeks

I got about 5 hours sleep last night and a little snooze on the sofa this morning :happydance: Feel so much better now than I did yesterday.


----------



## Fruitymeli

I have a neutral outfit incase and a name just incase lol
I feel ok slept around 5 hours last night ! Miracle


----------



## Fruitymeli

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hugs whisper xxx
> 
> Hows everyone today?

Great , you ?
I'm just getting some last minute things for baby today 
Excited and nervous at same time


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oooo, Fruity! Not long now!
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

jellybeans had her baby girl. I think she was a week late. :)


----------



## Lindylou

I haven't seen anything from perpetual either. 

Names we have (won't say which are my favourites) let me know what you think

Elizabeth or Annie/ Anna middle name is Rene after my gran

James Michael or Thomas Michael or Thomas James


----------



## Lindylou

Think I might Get a little hospital bag packed in case don't stay at home.


----------



## smileyfaces

LOVE Annie! Its gorj :)
Out of the boys names, I like James Michael or Thomas James


----------



## Wiggler

I love Annie and Thomas James :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fruitymeli said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs whisper xxx
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> Great , you ?
> I'm just getting some last minute things for baby today
> Excited and nervous at same timeClick to expand...

I am ok thanks, also feeling nervous now and still partly in denial and still doing my usual day to day stuff with no plan in place for labour at all :S
Hope your not waiting too long! 



BeccaxBump said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs whisper xxx
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> Super ready for this baby to come :haha:, how're you hun?
> xoxoxClick to expand...

haha hope you dont have much longer to wait xx



mrsswaffer said:


> jellybeans had her baby girl. I think she was a week late. :)

Ooo is she on FB or did you see on here? COngrats Jellybean xx

Just been to get some apple doughnuts mmmmm


----------



## MileyMamma

Full term! Hurrah! One week today till c section time!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yay Melissa! Not long now petal! :flow:

Thomas James is SO lovely. Very simple and pure. I love love it <3.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 37weeks Miley x


----------



## rem_82

love annie and love thomas james

we havent chosen a name yet, we work it out when she is born.

Sounds like yestarday was national male asshole day!! lol my OH rolled out of bed at 10am, then put the tv on. I went to asda quick, which killed me, then made lunch. I took ds to bed and went for nap myself. When i woke up up, he hadnt moved, not to wash up or even make tea. He stayed there all day. When i said can u go choose something for dinner he frused, so i refused to cook, cos me and stairs clash at the mo. He doesnt care how much pain i'm in. How has he got so lazy. I just dont get it at all. Luckily today, he has actually gone to do work at the other house, so we see how long that lasts. 

Whisper cant believe u having your baby on wed. :hugs: kinda hoped mine would be out by now.

Nix, cant believe your still waiting. Good luck.


----------



## smileyfaces

Rem :hugs: It makes me angry everytime you tell us about your OH!! So inconsiderate!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( Rem xx

I just had to sort out a plan with the school incase someone has to pick the kids up. Getting very real now!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Rem :hugs:

Got my baby carrier all washed and ready, so excited to use it again :happydance:


----------



## staybeautiful

Quick update from me. Out of nowhere I started getting really bad back pain at 9pm last night and cramps in my bump that I thought were BH after OH and I had some fun in the bedroom. Fast forward to 3am, I'm contracting every 5 mins and on my way to the hospital! I haven't slept at all, and I've been moved to the ward from the delivery floor to see what I'm doing, because my last examination was at 9am and I was 3cm dilated (I was 2 when I was first checked at 5) but contractions didn't have any real pattern apart from being bloody sore lol. Contractions were 3 mins apart but I get the occasional one that takes longer to arrive. Had no sleep but OH has gone home to get some sleep before coming back in the evening. Lets hope LO shows up soon!


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo good luck stay beautiful. Are the contractions really
Bad? X


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully it won;t be long now! :happydance: x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Midnight_Fairy said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> jellybeans had her baby girl. I think she was a week late. :)
> 
> Ooo is she on FB or did you see on here? COngrats Jellybean xxClick to expand...

I read it in her journal on here. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Staybeautiful! Im very jealous, we have the same due date :haha: Have they said anything about stopping your labour since you are not full term?xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck hun! Hope you get to meet baby soon <3
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good luck stay beautiful.

Back from hosp, ctg was fine, placenta no worse BUT baby has stoped growing the consulatnat wanted to induce today naturaly but my hip is really playing up i wouldnt of been able, she then said ok well section i think is better tomorrow but they have no spaces so i have to go tomoz like normal but stay over night and MAYBE if a space comes up she will be out tomo but if not il be there over night for close monitering and then weds morn section she said she sees no point her being in as shes still only measuring 2300 grams


----------



## smileyfaces

So you may have your baby tomorrow Whisper! Im sorry she hasnt grown anymore but just think, she will be with you in less than 48 hours! At the latest!


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper you will have your LO in your arms soon :)


----------



## staybeautiful

The contractions are like the worst period pain I've ever had x100, they've got a lot closer together and more intense since I last posted but I've not been examined again yet. The consultant said that because I'm only a few days from term I wouldn't need the steroid shot for LO's lungs and the paediatrician would need to check him a bit more carefully, but they won't stop my labour if it keeps progressing. But they did say it could stop dead in its tracks of its own accord, but so far it's showing no signs of stopping.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhh, it's all so exciting!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Woweee! How exciting!!! Best of luck! Hope it doesnt stop for you and you get to meet your baby very soon!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope all goes well, Whisper :cloud9:
xoxox


----------



## Farida_2013

Oooo good luck sweety!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Very exciting good luck ladies!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

staybeautiful said:


> The contractions are like the worst period pain I've ever had x100, they've got a lot closer together and more intense since I last posted but I've not been examined again yet. The consultant said that because I'm only a few days from term I wouldn't need the steroid shot for LO's lungs and the paediatrician would need to check him a bit more carefully, but they won't stop my labour if it keeps progressing. But they did say it could stop dead in its tracks of its own accord, but so far it's showing no signs of stopping.

eeek sounds like your gonna be mummy soon:happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck staybeautiful, how exciting!!!

Whisper, not long now!!! You will be holding your baby girl either tomorrow or day after tomorrow--eeek!!!!!!!!!!!

Nix, sorry no baby yet...:( Hopefully very very soon!!!!

Sorry to anyone I missed, I read all the posts but it's hard to keep up sometimes!!! :)

AFM, I had another rough night. I was visiting my mom yesterday and we went for a walk in her neighborhood with the dogs. I felt fine during it but started to get uncomfortable at the end. By the time we got back to the house I was having horrible lower back pain and cramps, and then the contractions started. They were coming every 6-7 minutes for almost 2 hours and getting worse and worse in intensity. I thought for sure I was going to have this baby last night. Then out of nowhere they slowed down and got irregular, although I still had the dull cramp up front and lower back pain. My mom convinced me to take some Tylenol and I tried to go to bed but only slept about an hour. This morning I am still having contractions but they are more like BH (just the tightenings, not a lot of pain) and not regular at all. I am so frustrated, this is the 2nd time in a week I've had false labor. :( My body is so sore but yet no baby and back to irregular BH! UGHHH!! I just feel like crying!


----------



## embo216

good luck everyone! 

I've had a mixed day. I managed to go to both Jacks hearing appointment and my consultant. Jack did really well and no probs with his hearing so far, then the consultant was great and she said she saw no need for induction :happydance: All was brilliant till they checked my blood pressure which was really high at 160/110 :( I also had protein in my wee again. So had to go DAU and get monitored and have bloods :( Luckily it came down but had to go against docs wishes and discharge myself as I had to sort the kids. I have to phone in an hour for my results.


----------



## babydreams85

Oh Em so sorry about your BP. Hopefully it will come down on its own and you will not have to be induced! Good news about Jack!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i need some advise we are trynadecide if we should try inducement first the doc today seemed to think it would be fine but not sure if thrush etc will be a problem or should i just wait till weds and go for section


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo thats great news about Jack! :dance: Hope all of your results come back normal later on today! 
Whisper, its really up to you, I would be tempted to try the induction but with the issues with your placenta it might be safer to wait an extra day for section? :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Oh my lord this thread is very excite!!!!!!!!

Goodluck stay beautiful!!!

No advice whisper buy goodluck too!

Embo hope your ok and baby dreams. 

Hugs Ruth!
And xxx to anyone I've missed x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Embo thats great news about Jack! :dance: Hope all of your results come back normal later on today!
> Whisper, its really up to you, I would be tempted to try the induction but with the issues with your placenta it might be safer to wait an extra day for section? :hugs:

yeh just spoken again and gonna leave as it is il feel better knowing shes out quicker too


----------



## Lindylou

Babydrms- hopefully all these contractions are doing a bit. My friend was on and off for a week or so then only laboured for 90 mins. 

Embo- great news at the appointment. Hopefully your bp will come down , you did have a mad morning racing between appts. 

Good luck whisper.


----------



## Farida_2013

Embo! Great news! 

Oiuch sorry about the High blood pressure :( I really hope that gets calmer!

Whisper, I am not sure but don't you think it would be better to have her out asap with your placenta issues? I mean I am sure she will be great either way, and I am no expert, but if it were me, I would rather she is out where drs can make sure she stays ok rather than risking it another day!? What did you decide in the end because I didn't understand your last post!

ASF - I am thirsty 24/7 I mean it is getting very very very frustrating.. I drink a LOT and as soon as bottle is away from mouth, my mouth is dry and i need to drink again.. ofcourse its terrible because I can barely get up every 5 seconds to go pee..UGH am I the only one the thirst is this extreme..

Also, DH won't be here till the 6th... I am due the 9th.. havent had BH or any contractions since last week, and I am not going out of the house or doing anything extensive.. please I need some encouragement that Beany won't be here until after the 6th.. is it possible? :(


----------



## babydreams85

Lindylou said:


> Babydrms- hopefully all these contractions are doing a bit. My friend was on and off for a week or so then only laboured for 90 mins.
> 
> Embo- great news at the appointment. Hopefully your bp will come down , you did have a mad morning racing between appts.
> 
> Good luck whisper.

Oooh that would be nice, but I'm sure it won't happen to me! I will have false labor 6 or 7 times and then still have a 30 hour regular labor! :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Farida_2013 said:


> Embo! Great news!
> 
> Oiuch sorry about the High blood pressure :( I really hope that gets calmer!
> 
> Whisper, I am not sure but don't you think it would be better to have her out asap with your placenta issues? I mean I am sure she will be great either way, and I am no expert, but if it were me, I would rather she is out where drs can make sure she stays ok rather than risking it another day!? What did you decide in the end because I didn't understand your last post!
> 
> ASF - I am thirsty 24/7 I mean it is getting very very very frustrating.. I drink a LOT and as soon as bottle is away from mouth, my mouth is dry and i need to drink again.. ofcourse its terrible because I can barely get up every 5 seconds to go pee..UGH am I the only one the thirst is this extreme..
> 
> Also, DH won't be here till the 6th... I am due the 9th.. havent had BH or any contractions since last week, and I am not going out of the house or doing anything extensive.. please I need some encouragement that Beany won't be here until after the 6th.. is it possible? :(

Stay in until the 6th little one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida, hope little beany stays until the 6th! Fingers crossed!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> Embo! Great news!
> 
> Oiuch sorry about the High blood pressure :( I really hope that gets calmer!
> 
> Whisper, I am not sure but don't you think it would be better to have her out asap with your placenta issues? I mean I am sure she will be great either way, and I am no expert, but if it were me, I would rather she is out where drs can make sure she stays ok rather than risking it another day!? What did you decide in the end because I didn't understand your last post!
> 
> ASF - I am thirsty 24/7 I mean it is getting very very very frustrating.. I drink a LOT and as soon as bottle is away from mouth, my mouth is dry and i need to drink again.. ofcourse its terrible because I can barely get up every 5 seconds to go pee..UGH am I the only one the thirst is this extreme..
> 
> Also, DH won't be here till the 6th... I am due the 9th.. havent had BH or any contractions since last week, and I am not going out of the house or doing anything extensive.. please I need some encouragement that Beany won't be here until after the 6th.. is it possible? :(

we have decided to stick with section as will be safer and we know she will be out etc instead of having to go thru god knows how long for inucing as my cervix is no where near ready yet


----------



## smileyfaces

36 weeks and feeling huge! :haha:

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/9949de4943bbc737686efc95947b344d.jpg


----------



## tntrying22

Ah this thread has gotten very exciting! Sorry if I miss anyone - hoping you are well too :flower:

Staybeautiful - good luck and hoping this is it for you!!:happydance:

Babydreams - baby is making this very exciting for you - hopefully it's helping you make some progress for a quick real one.

Whisper - eee! so exciting for Wed!:happydance:

Embo - goodness hope your bp settles down.:thumbup:

Argh Rem - I'd have thrown all manner of items at him. He'd be lucky to not have a serious knot on his head.:dohh: You are a strong lady not to put all his stuff on the lawn...

Miley - you are so close!! Yay!!

Smiley your bump looks great!! - I feel huge too. And ITCHY as all get out. I couldn't hardly sleep for being so itchy last night. I feel like my belly is just going to open up from all the strain and he'll come falling out :wacko:

Farida - hope lo stays put for you!!!:flower:

AFM, not much going on that I can feel other than pelvis pain :) I'm pumped about our scan Wed morning to see him:cloud9: Hoping I have some dialation progress on Friday, but not sure much is going on as I haven't really been having any contractions. Still not sleeping well with the pelvis mess and I've been waking up covered in sweat about half the time :wacko:

Both DH and the roomate were ill this weekend - one food poisioning and the other unknown. I've lysoled everything in sight. I really really don't want to get sick:nope:

Started eating dates yesterday - they dont taste bad but wow are they really un appetizing looking. I might have to chop them up. They look like bugs blech!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Thanks guys!! You cross your fingers for me and I'll cross my legs :lol:

Whisper - Oh ok yes good! That is the right choice indeed, exciting, I can't wait to see your LOs picture :happydance:

Tnt - Hahahahaha You made me laugh abdout LO falling out hehehe! It's exactly how I feel, Try putting some Cocoa butter on your tum after a shower it really eases the itching!!


----------



## tntrying22

Farida_2013 said:


> Thanks guys!! You cross your fingers for me and I'll cross my legs :lol:
> 
> Whisper - Oh ok yes good! That is the right choice indeed, exciting, I can't wait to see your LOs picture :happydance:
> 
> Tnt - Hahahahaha You made me laugh abdout LO falling out hehehe! It's exactly how I feel, Try putting some Cocoa butter on your tum after a shower it really eases the itching!!

I've got some palmers stretch mark stuff that's got some cocoa butter in it I've been using - got a few stretchies anyhow under what's left of the belly button and that's what itches so much is the stretchies I think! Weird. As if being ugly wasn't enough for them to do haha:haha: I might try to get some vitamin e capsules and see if they help too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs everyone gave read back but hard to comment on mobile xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Bit of advice needed ladies! 

I've came downstairs to get some stuff out the tumble, as I was stood there I felt a trickle down my leg, I giggled and thought I'd pee'd, I thought i'll wipe some on my hand just to make sure, gross I know, and it isn't urine. I then wiped myself and there was discharge on the loo roll, snotty horrid thing. 

It wasn't a massive gush of water, but my mums waters weren't. I'm now experiencing cramps near my foof and a few in my side.

Any advice?
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

I've been running almond oils in and extra when it itches. Really helps.


----------



## smileyfaces

BeccaxBump said:


> Bit of advice needed ladies!
> 
> I've came downstairs to get some stuff out the tumble, as I was stood there I felt a trickle down my leg, I giggled and thought I'd pee'd, I thought i'll wipe some on my hand just to make sure, gross I know, and it isn't urine. I then wiped myself and there was discharge on the loo roll, snotty horrid thing.
> 
> It wasn't a massive gush of water, but my mums waters weren't. I'm now experiencing cramps near my foof and a few in my side.
> 
> Any advice?
> xoxox

 Put a pad on and lie down for a while and see if it happens again!


----------



## Farida_2013

tntrying22 said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!! You cross your fingers for me and I'll cross my legs :lol:
> 
> Whisper - Oh ok yes good! That is the right choice indeed, exciting, I can't wait to see your LOs picture :happydance:
> 
> Tnt - Hahahahaha You made me laugh abdout LO falling out hehehe! It's exactly how I feel, Try putting some Cocoa butter on your tum after a shower it really eases the itching!!
> 
> I've got some palmers stretch mark stuff that's got some cocoa butter in it I've been using - got a few stretchies anyhow under what's left of the belly button and that's what itches so much is the stretchies I think! Weird. As if being ugly wasn't enough for them to do haha:haha: I might try to get some vitamin e capsules and see if they help too.Click to expand...

Well so far no stretchies still for me and it seems you don't have either.. apart from those tiny belly button ones but still yesterday I was out and was itching alll over my bump! I really think it may actually be the fact that the skin gets so tight.. and maybe a little dry? no idea! But ugh annoying.. as if the feeling of just about to burst isn't enough for little miss belly! :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

BeccaxBump said:


> Bit of advice needed ladies!
> 
> I've came downstairs to get some stuff out the tumble, as I was stood there I felt a trickle down my leg, I giggled and thought I'd pee'd, I thought i'll wipe some on my hand just to make sure, gross I know, and it isn't urine. I then wiped myself and there was discharge on the loo roll, snotty horrid thing.
> 
> It wasn't a massive gush of water, but my mums waters weren't. I'm now experiencing cramps near my foof and a few in my side.
> 
> Any advice?
> xoxox

I heard it doesnt necessarily have to be a gush of water... So you never know! but yes like Smiley said.. see if it happens again with a pad and check it! if it does become a pattern call your midwife!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have been having quite a watery/creamy discharge recently. It could be that, Bec, but definitely keep an eye out for any more signs! :D


----------



## Lindylou

Becca- put a pad on and see. I got told if fluid is brown/ greeny colour need to contact mw straight away. X


----------



## smileyfaces

So much action in here today!!!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh Becca yah they can leak or be a gush. Do the pad thing and keep an eye on it. My friend's started as a trickle and then when they got to the hospital it was a huge gush then. Sounds like you at least lost your plug! Was there any blood in it? Could be the show...


----------



## embo216

Oh Becca I would do as the others say and keep an eye on it. :hugs:

Farida hope baby stays put till the 6th! 

I got my bloodtests back and they are fine :) Thank god for that! Just need my BP to stay down now- doesn't help with my nutty children :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im glad im gonna have to stay in for 5 days as ALL clothes and nappies we have arent going to fit her the hosp said they provide everything while we are there but i need to try get some smaller stuff sent over as cheeper in uk ohh and becca ive noticed lots of trickles down my leg lately but its been creamy cm if it was watery then id defo put a pad on


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:


> im glad im gonna have to stay in for 5 days as ALL clothes and nappies we have arent going to fit her the hosp said they provide everything while we are there but i need to try get some smaller stuff sent over as cheeper in uk

Asda do tiny baby and they have some lovely stuff in at the minute! Really cheap too :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> im glad im gonna have to stay in for 5 days as ALL clothes and nappies we have arent going to fit her the hosp said they provide everything while we are there but i need to try get some smaller stuff sent over as cheeper in uk
> 
> Asda do tiny baby and they have some lovely stuff in at the minute! Really cheap too :)Click to expand...

have seen some gorgeouse stuff on there but not sure how long it would take for it to come over she may have to deal with some cheeapy primark stuff from here first lol (dont like primark for babies) im fussy lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, Asda have a baby event on! I'm going to have to get down there with DH soon. :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

Almost february! :) 

Good luck to all you ladies who seem to be moving along... looks like Staybeautiful has stopped posting for a bit... perhaps this is a good sign ;)

Going to have to keep up with the posts as I think we'll be experiencing continuous excitement in here for the next few weeks!

I've been feeling pretty unwell for the past couple days. SO exhausted... was up to pee 5 times last night, 4 bm yesterday which I believe were caused by some pretty bad cramping (possible pre labour cramps) while walking around the mall yesterday. Also, I've had little to no appetite! :shrug:

I'd like to hope these are all signs... but I keep hearing about pre labour lasting for weeks so who knows. Have a Doc appointment next week so maybe I'll finally get an internal to see if anything's happening!

:sleep:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, Ashley! Exciting that things seem to be going in the right direction for you. :) I keep getting bad wind pain/cramps but they have quietened down today and yesterday, so I think it's just Baby on my bowels! :p


----------



## MileyMamma

mrsswaffer said:


> Ooh, Ashley! Exciting that things seem to be going in the right direction for you. :) I keep getting bad wind pain/cramps but they have quietened down today and yesterday, so I think it's just Baby on my bowels! :p

I am getting them too, trapped wind and tummy ache :(


----------



## Lindylou

LO must be stretching. Getting movements up by ribs and can feel it pushing so low down.


----------



## Miss Ashley

I hope so! And one update to my last post. Should say Doc appointment TOMORROW, not next week. Haha, the exhaustion talking. 

No crampies yet today. Though aside from just cleaning out the whole fridge I've been a pretty lazy log and haven't done much moving around at all. HATE this exhaustion!


----------



## Jembug

So excited for baby news!!! So nix and stay beaut are the ones we know in labour at the mo?? - assuming nix has progressed today?

Becca, how are you now?

Embo glad your ok and hope you get to relax.

Sainsburys also do cheap tiny baby clothes too 
X


----------



## smileyfaces

Excited for my scan tomorrow, cant wait to see my little boy :cloud9: Nervous about what it will show though, they need to check his gallbladder issues, check if he is still breech and check my fluid levels! Eeek hope everything is normal!


----------



## tntrying22

smileyfaces said:


> Excited for my scan tomorrow, cant wait to see my little boy :cloud9: Nervous about what it will show though, they need to check his gallbladder issues, check if he is still breech and check my fluid levels! Eeek hope everything is normal!

Good luck!! I wish mine was tomorrow! I am getting impatient :)


----------



## embo216

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Smiley :) x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had my final growth scan today - because of GD to check for size of baby, fluid and the placenta.

Baby is weighing in at just under 6lb, all measurements on or just below average, normal fluid levels and placenta and cord really healthy!

I am going to have a tough few weeks of diet control ahead (no carbs at all in the late afternoon or evening) BUT the great news is my induction isn't scheduled until I am 39+4 (when gel would be put in overnight) with a view to baby arriving on or just before her due date.

My consultant is happy for me to have up to 3 sweeps from 38 weeks to try and get me going naturally.

Really really happy, I would love the chance of going into labour naturally :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news AP!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks for your advice ladies, it was nothing, so I'm kind of down now. I've had a little cry, just want to meet and hold my baby.

@Bex: I think that's what I'm having now, exactly what I'm having.

xoxox


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> I had my final growth scan today - because of GD to check for size of baby, fluid and the placenta.
> 
> Baby is weighing in at just under 6lb, all measurements on or just below average, normal fluid levels and placenta and cord really healthy!
> 
> I am going to have a tough few weeks of diet control ahead (no carbs at all in the late afternoon or evening) BUT the great news is my induction isn't scheduled until I am 39+4 (when gel would be put in overnight) with a view to baby arriving on or just before her due date.
> 
> My consultant is happy for me to have up to 3 sweeps from 38 weeks to try and get me going naturally.
> 
> Really really happy, I would love the chance of going into labour naturally :flower:

That's really great news AP :) You've done so well controlling it with your diet :flower:


----------



## MileyMamma

Fab news AP :)
Hope you feel better soon becca, only a few more weeks until you meet your little lady :hugs:

Awaiting baby announcements!!


----------



## Jembug

Lovely news AP!!! 
Smiley will be thinking of you 
Xx


----------



## fides

wow - so much going on - exciting!! good luck to the ladies who need it most right now! :flower:

afm, i can barely tolerate walking now, so i have an appt tomorrow morning with a chiro - actually, he's the one who turned my baby last pregnancy from transverse to head-down, so i know he's really good with pregnancy care. just hope he can do something about the SPD b/c each day is getting worse with pain...


can't wait to see the outcome of all the exciting things happening to you ladies in here!!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Smiley 

Brilliant news AP!

Massive hugs Becca :hugs: 

Been sorting through the kids old baby clothes, I can't believe I am going to have another little person to put in them soon :cloud9: There is so much though!


----------



## MileyMamma

I have a question! Don't think it's pregnancy related!
I broke my foot 2 years ago, the. Febrile it last year (because I am clumsy!) anyways the last couple of days it's swollen up and is agony to walk on, my toes have gone a little blue too but there is no way I have broken it again or twisted it, it's just so painful! Should I be worried? Going to post in third tri too :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

fab news AP our friend is 26 weeks preg and just been diagnosed with gd and already they are saying baby is too big and could have problems with her organs is that normal?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> fab news AP our friend is 26 weeks preg and just been diagnosed with gd and already they are saying baby is too big and could have problems with her organs is that normal?

26 weeks isn't too late to turn things around at all, you can really control the growth of the baby once the GD is managed with diet or medication depending on how severe it is.

My GD with Ivy was undiagnosed until 35+6 and everything worked out fine.

If it is your friend's first baby that is really unlucky for it to be that bad so soon :nope: It doesnt normally kick in until 28 weeks + 

I hope she gets help and gets it managed nice and quickly x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AmeliePoulain said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> fab news AP our friend is 26 weeks preg and just been diagnosed with gd and already they are saying baby is too big and could have problems with her organs is that normal?
> 
> 26 weeks isn't too late to turn things around at all, you can really control the growth of the baby once the GD is managed with diet or medication depending on how severe it is.
> 
> My GD with Ivy was undiagnosed until 35+6 and everything worked out fine.
> 
> If it is your friend's first baby that is really unlucky for it to be that bad so soon :nope: It doesnt normally kick in until 28 weeks +
> 
> I hope she gets help and gets it managed nice and quickly xClick to expand...

its her 2nd her sons almost 12 now they are really worried as doc scared them saying babys organs could be bad etc shes gota go see a diebtic doc i think next week and insulin i think


----------



## AmeliePoulain

WhisperOfHope said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> fab news AP our friend is 26 weeks preg and just been diagnosed with gd and already they are saying baby is too big and could have problems with her organs is that normal?
> 
> 26 weeks isn't too late to turn things around at all, you can really control the growth of the baby once the GD is managed with diet or medication depending on how severe it is.
> 
> My GD with Ivy was undiagnosed until 35+6 and everything worked out fine.
> 
> If it is your friend's first baby that is really unlucky for it to be that bad so soon :nope: It doesnt normally kick in until 28 weeks +
> 
> I hope she gets help and gets it managed nice and quickly xClick to expand...
> 
> its her 2nd her sons almost 12 now they are really worried as doc scared them saying babys organs could be bad etc shes gota go see a diebtic doc i think next week and insulin i thinkClick to expand...

I think it is very mean to have scared her :growlmad: Hopefully any issues with the development of organs (which can be affected if you are an undiagnosed diabetic in 1st tri) would have been picked up at her earlier scans.

Once she has meds things can definitely be controlled and the situation really improved :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> Ooh, Ashley! Exciting that things seem to be going in the right direction for you. :) I keep getting bad wind pain/cramps but they have quietened down today and yesterday, so I think it's just Baby on my bowels! :p

I was going to post this too!! Lol

Miley ... to be honest I would ask doctors as have no idea xx


----------



## Lindylou

Just saw a clip of home births and had to turn it off. I feel like crying. There is not way I can cope with that. I just won't be able to manage giving birth. I feel so upset.


----------



## fides

aww, hun, you'll be fabulous during birth and labor!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks honey. It has really scared me :( I'm probably just being a wimp.


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindy of course you can manage! What is it that has upset you? :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

MileyMamma said:


> I have a question! Don't think it's pregnancy related!
> I broke my foot 2 years ago, the. Febrile it last year (because I am clumsy!) anyways the last couple of days it's swollen up and is agony to walk on, my toes have gone a little blue too but there is no way I have broken it again or twisted it, it's just so painful! Should I be worried? Going to post in third tri too :)

Miley I think this might be due to the extra weight you are carrying all of a sudden, bones never heal 100% from what I've heard so be careful and speak to your doctor about it.. not the OB, the one you went to for the break maybe? :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lindylou said:


> Just saw a clip of home births and had to turn it off. I feel like crying. There is not way I can cope with that. I just won't be able to manage giving birth. I feel so upset.

Oh hun. I have done it twice and still can't watch videos lol. At the time you cope with it and you will be amazing xx if I watch a video now it scares me but I know when it happens nature takes over x


----------



## Lindylou

smileyfaces said:


> Lindy of course you can manage! What is it that has upset you? :hugs:

It was the way the woman was. She was at the top of the stairs and sorting howled. It went right through me and I thought I cannot do that.


----------



## fides

awww, i've spoken to a lot of women who describe contractions as nothing more than pressure - not every woman responds by howling like that, and like midnight said, nature comes in and takes over for you. you'll be great!!


----------



## Jembug

Sorry no advice Miley? Maybe go to a&e and get them to check?

Lindy you will be fine, promise! You will be so into whats going on with you, your body and your baby.., you just cope. Yes it hurts but I'm doing it third time round so the pain is defo worth it. And obviously forgettable?
Hopefully you will have a fab midwife, and so what if you scream?
Keep positive xx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. I have felt ok about it lately until I saw that. When dh said "oh you will be fine" I felt like punching him- like he freakin knows what it's like or how I feel facing it. Bloody men!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

*Baby here - it's a boy! He's in scbu at mo as breathing probs but he is amaze xx*

Jude 7lb9 xx


----------



## Lindylou

Just copied your replies to keep me going :). Thankyou xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Big congratulations nix. Hope you are both together soon. What is the little ones name?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe congrats nix!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations nix xxxxxx
Lindy its natural to feel this way hun. I am the biggest wimp in the world. I am just focusing on meeting baby xx


----------



## fides

HUGE congrats, Nix!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Nix!!! :happydance:

Lindy - :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Yay! Huge congratulations Nix!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Massive congratulations Nix!! Hope the little guy is better soon!

Lindy...please dont worry. Some women find it better to cope by being very vocal and others hardly make a peep! You will aslofind that as you reach a certain point of your labour that you will make noises you didnt know you were capable of :haha: Honestly, you will do wonderfully!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Awww congratulations on baby jude nix hope hes better soon xxx


----------



## Newt4

Congrats nix!


----------



## Seity

Congrats Nix.

Saw midwife today. BP up a little, but not enough to cause any concern 118/84. No change to weight. Belly measuring 35 weeks, so Samuel must have dropped some. HR 130 and then he started moving and so it went up. She said that I was having a contraction when she was going to make a weight guess. So, when my belly goes hard at times, that's a BH. I thought it might be. Anyway, waited it out and she's guessing he's around 6lb right now. Last pregnancy I had an appt at 38+2 and went into labor the next day. I'm hoping this one decides to wait a little longer before showing up.


----------



## yellow11

Congrats nix :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad all is ok seity. 

I ache so bad. Its not contractions so it must be wind omg never knew it could hurt so bad. So yeah got a massive grump on tonight and taking it out on oh!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Nix!!!! Love his name!!!


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations Nix, hope your ok and Jude will be with you very soon...

Glad your ok selty.

Ha ha, smiley... I remember hearing this grunting sound and thinking what is that? Then I clicked it was me!! I sounded like a child doing a constipated pooh! Ha, I was actually a bit embarrised but them Demi got thrown on my chest and I didn't care then :)


----------



## Rota

*yawns* only another 6 shifts at work, finishing work on valentines day, well that is the plan anyways.

Done ikea and got the cot and battled asda to get the last few bits.Cot is assembled and everything washed, only thing left to do is vax the bedroom carpet which is on the list for thursday my next day off.

Consultant again on wednesday for growth scan and another appointment as they want to set a date for induction as baby is apparently measuring big (Im not happy to be induced at all) Consultant kinda had a hissy fit when i said i couldnt make the first appointment slot she offered me as i was at work and i dread to hear her reaction when i tell her that we had to run a full cardiac arrest code for 15-20 minutes this evening :shrug: Well if chest compressions didnt send me into labour nothing will. 

In regards to blue toes/pain/unable to weight bear- as an orthopedic nurse i would like to offer my opinion-A+E NOW!! Blue extremities is never a good sign.


----------



## tntrying22

YAY Nix!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your little Jude!!

Oh Becca - you did at least lose your plug sounds like! Small victories :)

AP, Seity glad to hear your appts went well and baby is good!

Miley, probably stress fractured it - I would get it looked at but depending on where it is might not be able to do much for it : /

Lindy - I think you'll do just fine. We women are often much stronger than we know especially when you know this pain is for a GOOD purpose. Only time you'll feel pain and know it's for an amazing ending. If it gets too much you could always decide to go on into the hospital and have pain relief:flower:


----------



## Best step mum

Congratulations nix, Daniel had breathing difficulties when he was born too but he was fine after 24 hours and now you would never know that there was ever anything wrong with him! Fingers crossed that he is back with you soon xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

Nixilix said:


> *Baby here - it's a boy! He's in scbu at mo as breathing probs but he is amaze xx*
> 
> Jude 7lb9 xx

Aww congrats :thumbup:


----------



## staybeautiful

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies :)
Ruaridh Anthony made his 36+1 appearance at 21:33 on 28/1/13 weighing in at 6lb 4oz! I'll post photos when I'm home, we're being kept in for a couple of days because he is still pre-term to make sure his temp and feeding improve. I've been able to get him plenty of EBM (even if the hospital are "topping him up" with aptamil, which I'm not happy about - but he doesn't even open his mouth when he's had the option of the breast...

Anyhoo, I haven't slept in 48 hours so ill post a better update including birth story when I've slept a bit!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on your little boy staybeautiful! Sounds like he is doing great and can't wait to see photos!!!!


----------



## fides

Rota said:


> Consultant again on wednesday for growth scan and another appointment as they want to set a date for induction as baby is apparently measuring big (Im not happy to be induced at all)

:hugs:



staybeautiful said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies :)
> Ruaridh Anthony made his 36+1 appearance at 21:33 on 28/1/13 weighing in at 6lb 4oz!

congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Newt4

Congrats staybeautiful!

As for birth I couldn't watch the videos. In my prenatal class for my first the lady ask me why I didn't wanna watch as you learn from them. I figure I have to go through labour and my labour will be different then all the other labours I see. So why bother. Labour sucks but you will get through it in your own way and you'll have this beautiful baby that makes you forget all about it.


----------



## babydreams85

Newt4 said:


> Congrats staybeautiful!
> 
> As for birth I couldn't watch the videos. In my prenatal class for my first the lady ask me why I didn't wanna watch as you learn from them. I figure I have to go through labour and my labour will be different then all the other labours I see. So why bother. Labour sucks but you will get through it in your own way and you'll have this beautiful baby that makes you forget all about it.

That's the way I feel. I know it will not be particularly fun, but I will be focused on a goal (getting baby out) and knowing that it will not last forever. Then at the end I will have the best reward possible! :happydance:


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats SB!!! :dance:


----------



## yellow11

Congrats staybeautiful :)


----------



## gflady

Congrats stay beautiful and nix!!! 

It's getting all exciting now :)


----------



## Nixilix

Am thinking of you ladies and checking in. Will do a birth story when Im on my laptop rather than my phone. 

Jude still in scbu just waiting to see if his oxygen picks up and if he needs any support with his breathing. His blood gases need to improve too. 


Congrats staybeautiful.


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Staybeautiful! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wowee!! Well done, staybeautiful. :) Your due date was my original date, so this is really hitting home that my baby could turn up any time now. We are term tomorrow. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

huge congrats stay beautiful:happydance: all these babies coming thick and fast wonder who will be next!


----------



## Wiggler

Whisper, you are having a baby TOMORROW!!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> Whisper, you are having a baby TOMORROW!!!! How are you feeling today?

At the mo im ok will see how i am later when on my own at hospital:haha: havent really been in a alone situation in germany yet think i better take my dictionary as some of the docs speak so fast, lukily my phone will work in there so il be ok i think:shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Staybeautiful! Big congrats!! I wasn't expecting to see that update from you so quickly! We had the same due date too!

All these babies comimg! Wowee! It is Whisper next and then who knows?!


----------



## Wiggler

I won't be soon hopefully, keeping my legs crossed for the next few weeks :haha:


----------



## embo216

Congratulations stay beautiful! :happydance: 

I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and still don't have my baby, I was all geared up for 38 weeks like Jack! Guess I just need to chill out and he'll come when he's ready :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully he won't keep you waiting too much longer :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

staybeautiful said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies :)
> Ruaridh Anthony made his 36+1 appearance at 21:33 on 28/1/13 weighing in at 6lb 4oz! I'll post photos when I'm home, we're being kept in for a couple of days because he is still pre-term to make sure his temp and feeding improve. I've been able to get him plenty of EBM (even if the hospital are "topping him up" with aptamil, which I'm not happy about - but he doesn't even open his mouth when he's had the option of the breast...
> 
> Anyhoo, I haven't slept in 48 hours so ill post a better update including birth story when I've slept a bit!

Congrats :)


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations stay beautiful. Xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Staybeautiful, thats a very unusual first name for your baby...how do you say it?


----------



## Jembug

Well done sb! Lovely news, hope your ok too x

Whisper I'm confused- what the latest with you? C section today or tomoz?

Thought I was going into labour last night- but no I'm still bloody pregnant! I have major backache though so maybe things maybe things could be happening slowly??
I did panic enough to finally finish off our bags :)

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Staybeautiful, thats a very unusual first name for your baby...how do you say it?

i think its prounounced rury


----------



## mrsswaffer

smileyfaces said:


> Staybeautiful, thats a very unusual first name for your baby...how do you say it?

I *think* it's similar to 'Rory'. :) That's how I read it, anyway!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Well done sb! Lovely news, hope your ok too x
> 
> Whisper I'm confused- what the latest with you? C section today or tomoz?
> 
> Thought I was going into labour last night- but no I'm still bloody pregnant! I have major backache though so maybe things maybe things could be happening slowly??
> I did panic enough to finally finish off our bags :)
> 
> What's everyone up to today?

doc wanted to move to today but they are fully booked so i have to stay in and be moniterd today if anything gets worse then will be an emc today but still on for tomorrow morning, need to try attempt to shave should be fun as cant see anything past my belly! ohhh maybe things are movcing in the right diresction for you now too


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohh, Jem, good luck! Hope this is it for you. :) I think I need a kick up the bum to finish our bags too! I've got time though (I think!). :)

Keep us in the loop, Whisper. :p Good luck if it is today!!!

Today, I plan to carry on nesting. I had a very good day yesterday and did all the housework. Ironing and washing is on the agenda today. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo congratulations sb   hope your not waiting to long em. I'm still in denial lol I need another 2weeks!!


----------



## rem_82

wow it took me an hour to read about the last 20 hours...so much going on.
congrats nix and staybeautiful. 

[email protected] forgotten everything i was going to write about, so hugs to everyone.

I am extremily agitated today. Feel really fed up with not having energy to do anything. I havent seen my best mate for like 6 weeks or something. She cant drive. I feel like i'm just wasted sitting here doing not a lot. I had mw yesterday and she said, baby has now decided she doesnt want to be fully engaged, after a month, so she is popping in and out of my pelvis. How annoying is that. Why doesnt she just come out?? Im scared im going to go overdue now. When she finally comes we are gonna have words!!! 

anyway, 3 days til due date, not that anything gonna happen!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Engaged baby does not mean early and vice versa  none if mine engaged till labour and both were early x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, Ruth, you've had enough haven't you? :( Little lady will come when she's ready. Just rest up now and don't feel bad about it. <3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Plan a day if pure sleep. Baby is bound to come lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Sb! :hugs:

Good luck Whisper!
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling v pressured into bf atm


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Don't feel pressured whisper. It's your body. You've got to do what's right for you.

Rem, hope baby comes soon. I bet it's difficult to enjoy down time when you're waiting and have kids already.

Exciting Jem, maybe today's your day :)

AP great news after your appt.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. You can tell we're all waiting around by how fast this thread is moving! :laugh2:

I am so hormonal at mo. I am in a stinking mood today, was yday as well. I'm not even that close to due date but getting fed up. Sorry if this is TMI. But I am getting so much discharge- today is the second day where I've had an incident of it leaking down my legs. Checked and it's defo not urine. Fun.


----------



## Jembug

Nothing happening here just pure back ache- maybe she is laying funny?
Just been shopping for Demi's party tea later, got her a cake and lots of treats to eat. Not going to do party games though, I think a play with friends and lots of attention should be enough for a two year old?

I'm so exhausted, never known pregnancy to be so hard!

Ruth, hope you get some rest.

Goodluck Whisper.
Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Whisper, don't feel pressured into BF, they are your boobies, not the damn midwives! 

I woke up with a tummy ache and poops this morning, haven't had the poops since first Tri! :blush:.

Hope you're all okay.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs whisper xx what's best for you is what's best for baby


----------



## Farida_2013

I just have to say! I love you ladies, I am so lonely without DH that you girls are my company for the past month! :hugs: 

Also I am getting sooo excited! 

And congrats!!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi ladies :hugs: to everyone that needs them!

Im back from the scan and baby is head down and not breech like the midwife on friday said :dohh: Also, my fluid levels were high, but within normal range so they are not concerned about that!

Babies gallbladder cyst has doubled in size since the last scan at 29 weeks but dont seem concerned and said that it is just because he has grown so much!

His measurements are all perfect for everything (except his legs, he has very long legs :haha: ) and baby is measuring as 6lb and 5oz so far :cloud9:

I was so worried for this scan but everything was absolutely normal and perfect :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad he is head down hun. X


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs:

Glad the scan went well Smiley :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck whisper.

Glad your scan went well smiley.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh wow, I bet that's a relief, smiley! :) It shows that midwives don't know everything, then!

I got out of bed at 11:45am today - I needed the sleep! I must have been up 4 or 5 times in the night, and my hips were giving me a bad time all night. :( Luckily, I'm not planning on doing a lot today. I've put on a wash, and I've got to iron a couple of DH's shirts for work, but that's about it! I'm glad I had that burst of energy and did the housework yesterday, because it means all I have to do today is maintain it. :)

I have booked a haircut and Shellac mani/pedi on Thursday. <3


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats ladies on the birth of your babies!
Not long whisper and you will be a mummy :) 
Jem hopefully you will be soon
Hope everyone is well!

I'm super tired and my foot is hurting, walking up to school in the rain is not appealing!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Glad all is okay, Smiley :hugs:.

Bex, that mini pedi sounds awesome! Pamper yourself. I could do with a full blown massage haha!

xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks ladies! Im very happy everything is okay! It sure does show that midwives can get it very wrong!


----------



## Miss Ashley

I'm a little late but congrats Nix and Staybeautiful!!! Can't wait to start seeing all kinds of pics of these little ones popping up :) 

Woke up with big cramps but then it ended up just being a BM :blush: Such a tease!

Have my Doc's appointment today... I feel like they'll do an internal (the nurse a couple days ago said they usually start at 38 weeks) but I don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed if they don't... at least if I don't know anything at all I can at least maintain hope that SOMETHING is happening down there :haha:

Then going for a nice lunch with DH and walking around the mall... the walking should do me good!

Have good days all! Hope to see some more headway with some more of you when I read up later :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

mrsswaffer I'm so jealous! I was just thinking I need to get a pedi so badly, my feet look awful. Have fun, that will be a nice treat! 

miss ashley good luck at your appt! I think that's the worst thing about internals (they started mine last week)...that they disappoint you if you're not making much progress. I am nervous about how I have changed this week and afraid that I haven't at all, when really none of it means anything as you can be 3cm dilated for several weeks and nothing happen, or you can be completely closed and go into labor that night!

smiley, great news at your scan! So glad he's head down and everything looks perfect!

Rem, sorry you are fed up! Hopefully she will make her appearance soon!

Whisper, how exciting that Lena will be in your arms tomorrow!! Don't be pressured into doing anything you're not comfortable doing. Your body, your baby. 

Jem, hoping your back pain is early labor and she is prepping to come out this week before your DD's birthday! 

Miley, so sorry about your foot. Is it still blue? My mom broke her foot several years ago and it still hurts her at times, I don't think they ever really heal properly. :(

Nix, sending good thoughts to your little boy that his breathing will improve and he will get to go home soon! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone, always so much to catch up on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im the first on the list tomorrow due to my latex alergy so 8 am 7 uk time, stupid nurse has ruind my jeans tried taking blood told me not to move then pulled ar it and bust tge vein blood everywhere!


----------



## babydreams85

WhisperOfHope said:


> Im the first on the list tomorrow due to my latex alergy so 8 am 7 uk time, stupid nurse has ruind my jeans tried taking blood told me not to move then pulled ar it and bust tge vein blood everywhere!

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Ouchies! :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, that sucks hun. I saw your FB status. :(

BUT - at least you have a time for tomorrow. :D I'll be thinking of you all day tomorrow!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ouchies! Hope you're okay, Whisper <3.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck whisper, will be thinking of you at 7am!


----------



## tntrying22

Good luck whisper!!:flower:

Smiley glad your scan went well!

Jem - hope she comes soon for you!

Ashley, that's how I feel - Once I got word I was 75% effaced already at the last visit it gave me a boost of energy that at least something was going on and I've felt more positive about my pelvis pain knowing it's his head! Not very dialated but effacement is half the battle!!


----------



## embo216

ooh whisper! I'm so excited for you :happydance: Hope you manage lots of rest tonight :hugs:

I've had a wonderful day, I had the kids at school and nursery for the whole day so I took full advantage and just slept the WHOLE day :lol: Please let me go into labour tonight as I have so much energy!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh a day of sleep sounds lovely :cloud9: Sending tonnes of labour dust your way :dust:


----------



## smileyfaces

That sounds fabulous Embo!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sounds lovely em. I may do that tomorrow. I shall miss my sleep :-( I think you will be next to have baby em xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo! That sounds lush! Hope you feel better for it sweetie!
xoxox


----------



## Jessica28

Just home from an appointment. Everything is still looking great. Baby is measuring 39 weeks but hasn't dropped yet. No sign of he/she coming anytime soon.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad all is ok


----------



## tntrying22

anyone else trying to eat dates? Im on day three of them : / meh.

I can't wait for my scan tomorrow!!!!! :dance:

And please think good thoughts that I don't get sick - everyone in my house has had norovirus this weekend and sicker than all get out!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I've lysol'd everything and been guzzling vitamin C.


----------



## Miss Ashley

UGH, BORING! My Doctor didn't do an internal. Said he'll do one next week "if I'm still pregnant". 

Oh well, I guess I'll be riding on the "ignorance is bliss" train and will just imagine I'm all kinds of dilated and effaced.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not doing anything that can even slightly encourage labour :rofl: I don't want her to come yet!

Fingers crossed you don't get ill hun :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Thanks everyone, I asked the kids when they think the baby will come and Lily said tonight :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww! Won't be long hun.

Dylan always says "not yet" :rofl:


----------



## Newt4

I'm not ready at all. My hospital bag isn't even packed. I'm feeling good and sleeping ok so I don't mind if I'm allowed to go late. The more the baby cooks the better.


----------



## Seity

My midwife asked if I wanted an internal yesterday and I told her no because they're pointless. She agreed, but said she offers them because for some reason people like useless information.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Haha yes, I agree that they're pointless. I guess I'm one of the ones that likes useless information? :haha:

On an unrelated note - I decided to relax and watch Dumbo. I still really love classic Disney movies and I haven't seen this one in YEARS... I forgot how sad it is though ?!?!?!

That poor mommy elephant and her poor little baby :(


----------



## embo216

omg yea Dumbo is so sad but with an amazing ending! The saddest part is when she's rocking him through the bars :cry:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm becoming impatient now! I have good reasons in my mind. Although, she can't come until after Feb 5th, I need to pass my driving test hehe.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got an internal when I had to go to mat assessment at the weekend - I am quite glad they aren't standard in the UK, it wasn't fun and it made me all crampy!

Apparently I am 1-2cm though and my cervix is 'mid' - whatever that means :rofl:

All in all probably it means baby will be induced out on the 23rd I imagine...I can't imagine a baby of mine getting on with it early!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, AP, bless you!

I had an internal yesterday and my cervix is closed and long, so nothing happening with me. She's engaged though.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They dont do internals pre labour in the uk thank goodness. I have not done rlt or dates just leaving body to its own devices. No ones pregnant forever


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I imagine I am only 1-2cm because it never fully closes after your first baby.

I will try some eviction tactics when I am 38 weeks maybe, only sex, walking and maybe curry possibly!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sex will be the only one I use. Mine arrived before at 39+5 and 39 +6 My personal guess is 12th but il be happy anytime 39-41 no earlier or later please baby xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I agree with both you ladies, I'll only try sex, nipple stimulation and walking.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have already started expressing colostrum because of the GD (started yesterday) so that will be more than enough nipple stimulation for me!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! What colour is your leakage atm hun?
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Haha! What colour is your leakage atm hun?
> xoxox

The stuff I am getting out with expressing is yellow.

With my daughter my colostrum was only ever very very pale yellow almost clear. 

I am getting much more out this time than I did even after my daughter was born. 

I did breastfeed her for 16.5 months though so my boobs have had more training I guess. I sort of hope bfing might come a bit more naturally this time....


----------



## gflady

Evening!

I'm in a stinking mood- got to have an emergency root canal fillin tomorrow :( It'll only be worth it if it prompts baby to come a bit before d day.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm in a stinking mood- got to have an emergency root canal fillin tomorrow :( It'll only be worth it if it prompts baby to come a bit before d day.

Hugs hun. I need mine doing too :-( you will be fine x


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> Im the first on the list tomorrow due to my latex alergy so 8 am 7 uk time, stupid nurse has ruind my jeans tried taking blood told me not to move then pulled ar it and bust tge vein blood everywhere!

Ouuch! You poor thing... but on the bright side (even though youre bored hehe) tomorrow you will be a mummy!! Relax tonight sweety as I am sure you are <3



Wiggler said:


> I'm not doing anything that can even slightly encourage labour :rofl: I don't want her to come yet!
> 
> Fingers crossed you don't get ill hun :hugs:

Haha me too! But thats because I am waiting for hubby to come home!



Seity said:


> My midwife asked if I wanted an internal yesterday and I told her no because they're pointless. She agreed, but said she offers them because for some reason people like useless information.

Well it might be useless physically, but the emotional stress some of us go through in the last few weeks of pregnancy kind of sometimes needs a little extra information so we can either bite our heads off or have something to look forward to! I would love allll and ANY information right now!



BeccaxBump said:


> I'm becoming impatient now! I have good reasons in my mind. Although, she can't come until after Feb 5th, I need to pass my driving test hehe.
> xoxox

5th is my deadline too for hubby to be here :happydance: lets dance to that!!



gflady said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm in a stinking mood- got to have an emergency root canal fillin tomorrow :( It'll only be worth it if it prompts baby to come a bit before d day.

Ouuuch :hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

As for me - I had a couple of strong BHs today.. but it has stopped now... Phew!


----------



## BeccaxBump

So our babies aren't allowed before the 5th, Farida? Haha.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

So many posts since I last came into the thread! Can't remember everyones posts :dohh: Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Farida_2013

BeccaxBump said:


> So our babies aren't allowed before the 5th, Farida? Haha.
> xoxox

Exactly! :winkwink:

6th if we are lucky haha


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, hope so! :p
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers ladies!! Love reading all your posts but I can't comment on everyone/ sorry but hugs to everyone who needs one.

Meant to say earlier, nice to see your post Rota, hope your feeling brighter?

Whisper, so exciting, can't wait for your news.

Smiley so pleased all was positive.

Who is going to pop next???
Xx


----------



## embo216

Well Whisper is having Lena tomorrow morning!! I reckon you will be next Jem :D


----------



## Wiggler

This is so exciting! The baby boom has started :happydance:

Well after some panic about our childcare arrangements, it's all sorted now which is fab, not got much else to do now until we are all ready. I shouldn't have left it all til the last minute really :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Aww childcare always worries me! My sister goes to New York for a long weekend on Thursday :( Bet little man arrives when shes gone :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww no, I hope little man comes while she is still here :hugs:


----------



## rem_82

jem are u getting pains in your pelvis and in your back and they like hot throbbing pain??? That is what i keep getting the last 2 days, but they also always vanish at bedtime. 

i been really emotional today, my eyes are stinging from crying at everything...why is this pregnancy keep doing this??? is it cos i'm carrying a girl???

i gonna try one more time to get oh to dtd tonight, and if he still refuses i'm gonna cry and tell him he thinks im fat and unattractive and that should get him thinking...:thumbup:

Whisper will be thinking of u in the morning...so excited for u....stand your ground about bottle feeding, its really none of their buisness.

gf, boo the root canal!!!! good luck with it.


----------



## Jembug

Ha ha, me next... I'm going over due!
Fifes is due the 1st so she maybe soon?

Ruth, it's just a constant Back ache- no pain, jsu wouldn't disappear
After my bath this am! It reminded me of back labour which I had with my first as she was back to back????


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me re joining now near the end. I was on the thread at the start but got a bit lost along the way with one thing and another. Been reading the last few days and I'm very jealous of those that have had their babies already! Good luck to those with them en-route!!


----------



## embo216

Hi Blue bear! :hi:

I'm got the green eyed monster with everyone having babies too :lol:


----------



## Blue_bear

Everyone around me IRL is having babies too, I've become an Aunt twice in the last two weeks but I want to have my own now!


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> I'm got the green eyed monster with everyone having babies too :lol:

You and me both hun! 


Hiya Blue bear :wave:.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Hi Blue bear- your from South East, anywhere near me?
Defo feeling jealous too!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> Hi ladies :hugs: to everyone that needs them!
> 
> Im back from the scan and baby is head down and not breech like the midwife on friday said :dohh: Also, my fluid levels were high, but within normal range so they are not concerned about that!
> 
> Babies gallbladder cyst has doubled in size since the last scan at 29 weeks but dont seem concerned and said that it is just because he has grown so much!
> 
> His measurements are all perfect for everything (except his legs, he has very long legs :haha: ) and baby is measuring as 6lb and 5oz so far :cloud9:
> 
> I was so worried for this scan but everything was absolutely normal and perfect :D

I was looking for your update :flower:

I am glad everything went well - I hope your MW calls you and asks how the scan went. In my last pregnancy I had a horrible appointment where the MW said I definitely had polyhydramnios and baby felt small - it scared me so much.

Polyhydramnios can only be diagnosed by a scan and like you, in that pregnancy I just had highish fluid levels but in normal limits.

You would have thought MWs would think before opening their mouths sometimes.........


----------



## BeccaxBump

@AP: I don't think they do, that's the worrying part...
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> @AP: I don't think they do, that's the worrying part...
> xoxox

It is really odd, I mean MWs (community and hospital) must hear the same things day in and day out and know how insecure pregnant ladies and new Mums can be.

I remember in hospital saying the classic 'how do I know if she is getting enough???' about bfing and I was so insecure. Instead of just saying 'your baby looks alert, is feeding as expected and her tummy is the size of a marble' they just offered me formula which made me think I was definitely starving her... :dohh:


----------



## Blue_bear

Jem, not a million miles, I'm Northampton x


----------



## BeccaxBump

AmeliePoulain said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> @AP: I don't think they do, that's the worrying part...
> xoxox
> 
> It is really odd, I mean MWs (community and hospital) must hear the same things day in and day out and know how insecure pregnant ladies and new Mums can be.
> 
> I remember in hospital saying the classic 'how do I know if she is getting enough???' about bfing and I was so insecure. Instead of just saying 'your baby looks alert, is feeding as expected and her tummy is the size of a marble' they just offered me formula which made me think I was definitely starving her... :dohh:Click to expand...

I wish they would realise, it's kind of the unknown for us, they know what they are feeling for etc., we put our complete trust in them.

I remember my sister-in-law was pregnant with her son, and they couldn't find his heartbeat and told her to come back in a week. I was so disgusted, she must of felt like crap for that whole week.

xoxox


----------



## embo216

Jessica28 said:


> Just home from an appointment. Everything is still looking great. Baby is measuring 39 weeks but hasn't dropped yet. No sign of he/she coming anytime soon.




tntrying22 said:


> anyone else trying to eat dates? Im on day three of them : / meh.
> 
> I can't wait for my scan tomorrow!!!!! :dance:
> 
> And please think good thoughts that I don't get sick - everyone in my house has had norovirus this weekend and sicker than all get out!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I've lysol'd everything and been guzzling vitamin C.




BeccaxBump said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> @AP: I don't think they do, that's the worrying part...
> xoxox
> 
> It is really odd, I mean MWs (community and hospital) must hear the same things day in and day out and know how insecure pregnant ladies and new Mums can be.
> 
> I remember in hospital saying the classic 'how do I know if she is getting enough???' about bfing and I was so insecure. Instead of just saying 'your baby looks alert, is feeding as expected and her tummy is the size of a marble' they just offered me formula which made me think I was definitely starving her... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they would realise, it's kind of the unknown for us, they know what they are feeling for etc., we put our complete trust in them.
> 
> I remember my sister-in-law was pregnant with her son, and they couldn't find his heartbeat and told her to come back in a week. I was so disgusted, she must of felt like crap for that whole week.
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

That's shocking :( :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Il quite happily wait another 3weeks. I'm scared :-(
Getting uncomfortable though.


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks AP! She wont call me, Ive never seen seen her before, I have a different midwife everytime I go for an appt :dohh: 

They shouldn't be allowed to scare people like that, especially with hormomes running so high and stuff anyway. She didn't even say she suspected polyhydramnios, she told me she was confident an she even wote it all in my notes :nope:

I woke up this morning breathing really heavily and crying in my sleep after having a bad dream that I was scanned and the sonographer told me baby would have 3hrs to live once born :nope: Was horrid, and its all because I was so anxious about what the scan would show!

Anyways!! :haha: Good luck Whisper!! Lena will be here very soon! Cant wait to come on in the morning and see an update from you! Hope everything goes well!

:hugs: to everyone who needs them!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Horrible MW...grrrrrrrrrrrr!

My fluid level with Ivy and this baby is/was 17 (20 being excessive) all was fine, it was a bit like a flood when my waters went though...like sitting in a lake on the bed and it was pouring on to the floor!

Did they give you a figure today smiley?


----------



## Newt4

I don't get why m/w, doctors or nurses say things like that. Grrrrrr when we went to our last growth scan with my first the ultrasound specialist dr kept on mentioning still born and induction now. My doctor then told me I had time lol and the risk of still born was there but small.


----------



## Nixilix

I've read through but can't comment. Jut want to say one thig - cook them babies as long as you can. Jude was 38+3 but he obviously wasn't ready! What's done is done and some babies come out a lot earlier and are fine.

He has actually gone to intensive care but hopefully he will pick up soon. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of love and hugs to you and Jude. I hope he gets better very soon x x x


----------



## Miss Ashley

:hugs:

Hugs for Jude. Hope he comes out the NICU quickly!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Get well soon jude xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh Nix. :( Sending lots of love and hugs to you and Jude! Come on little man. <3 Get well soon!


----------



## Lindylou

Get well soon Jude. 

Hugs smiley.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Nixlix and Staybeautiful :happydance::cloud9:
hope your little ones continue to improve quickly!!:hugs:

our relator put in our bid yesterday at 2:30 and we got the call at 6:30 that the sellers accepted! I am beyond excited! We may close by the end of February (OMG so much going on, but opportunity knocked very loudly, lol)
Between my excitement, my little one's deciding to do head spins in my groin and play with her hands in her face half the night, and a load of sometimes painful contractions that led to nowhere, I managed to get NO SLEEP. Been up for 37 1/2 hours and had a 45 minute nap this afternoon between my meeting with the mortgage loan officer (yeah, my sleepy brain certainly understood EVERYTHING you said, dude) and picking up DS from school. Going to bed soon and hoping I can just SLEEEEEEP.

Hang in there ladies...we'll all get there eventually (just not TONIGHT for me pleeeeease? I need sleep and to sign a purchase and sales agreement at 8 am :happydance::happydance:)


----------



## Lindylou

Great news pp. I'm wide awake but soooo want to sleep. Contemplating getting up to iron,..... I must be mad!


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> I was so worried for this scan but everything was absolutely normal and perfect :D

so glad for you! 



Miss Ashley said:


> UGH, BORING! My Doctor didn't do an internal. Said he'll do one next week "if I'm still pregnant".
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll be riding on the "ignorance is bliss" train and will just imagine I'm all kinds of dilated and effaced.

you know, i turned down internals last time around, and i am glad i did b/c i would have just been disappointed (didn't go into labor until EDD+13)... this time we're doing internals b/c of all the other problems i'm having, but, yeah, it's a bit pointless b/c numbers and percentages don't mean much.



Blue_bear said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me re joining now near the end. I was on the thread at the start but got a bit lost along the way with one thing and another. Been reading the last few days and I'm very jealous of those that have had their babies already! Good luck to those with them en-route!!

hi!


afm, tried the chiropractor today for the SPD - helped with some back pain i had but did nothing for the SPD. i also had my m/w appt, and it looks like the baby moved after today's adjustment from LOA to back-to-back!! :dohh: also, UTI is not back, but i'm on the edge of it coming back, so i have to go back on the limited diet that with the morning sickness leaves very few things i can tolerate to eat; didn't dilate any further in the past week, but effaced a bit more; m/w did my first sweep. :wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo fides any twinges since sweep?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Another restless one here!...


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> Ooo fides any twinges since sweep?

no, not yet, but i know that they're not effective unless you were probably heading into labor anyway, so not going to get hopes up.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww fingers crossed


----------



## Lindylou

I'm wide awake with you whisper not ironing though, watching come dine with me!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am awake and crampy, girls. I just wrote about it in my journal, but DH and I :sex: and now I'm all crampy and Hicksy! :p I'm pretty sure the contractions will die down though, because they only last for about 15 seconds and aren't getting stronger. I think I could sleep through them, really.


----------



## Newt4

I've got bad lower back pain :( 
Hope you restless ladies get some sleep.

Btw -30 today brrrrr


----------



## Lindylou

I hate not sleeping :(


----------



## babydreams85

Newt, sorry about your back pain. :( It was 70 degrees here today, wish it was colder! We had snow last week and I miss it! 

Hope everyone not sleeping can get some rest soon!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats Nix and StayBeautiful!

Blake came home from the NICU on Sunday after 7 weeks!!! We are so glad and excited to have him home! He's doing great and is such a good baby! Enjoying cuddles and all his cuteness. Felt funny though the last couple days not making all the trips to the hospital and sitting in NICU chatting with all the nurses and being on such a strict schedule of when I could hold him. So great to have him home!:happydance:

Nix -feel free to pm me if you want to chat, vent, or whatever you need about NICU. I'm here for you,I know how hard it can be. :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Kitty so glad you have your boy home with you<3


----------



## fides

Kitty_love said:


> Blake came home from the NICU on Sunday after 7 weeks!!! We are so glad and excited to have him home! He's doing great and is such a good baby! Enjoying cuddles and all his cuteness. Felt funny though the last couple days not making all the trips to the hospital and sitting in NICU chatting with all the nurses and being on such a strict schedule of when I could hold him. So great to have him home!:happydance:

wonderful news!!


----------



## gflady

Great news kitty!

Nix, hope Jude is home with you soon xxx

Good luck for today whisper! Exciting!

I'm wife awake dreading the dentist today. I'm going to be stuck in that chair for an hour. Yuck. Xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks everyone. And kitty - thanks too :) glad little man is home!!


----------



## Nixilix

Come on girls get in PAIN!!! ;) xxx


----------



## Jembug

Hey Nix, hope your ok, what a nightmare! My first was born with a collapsed lung and had to be intubated at first. Just devastating, but four days in Scbu we came home and a follow up showed she had no Ill effects. These babies are just amazing and can be put through so much and come out the other side.

So pleased for you kitty love, must be amazing to finally be home! Enjoy this special time and stuff that routine, can't wait for those monkey cuddles too.

Whisper will be thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else who posted, hugs to those who need it and hurry up pain from contractions!!!!!

I've got to do the school run this morn, but it's means it's s me and Demi day :) and the bonus is she will sleep as she is awake now, so I plan to sleep too ;)


----------



## smileyfaces

Nix...massive hugs :hugs: Hope baby Jude gets well soon!
Kitty...great news! Hope Blake continues to thrive!
Gf...try not to worry about the root canal, Ive had two or three and they are honestly not as bad as people make out! Good luck :hugs:
AP...not sure if they gave me a level for my fluids? It will be in my notes somewhere! I will have a check up on it!

All you ladies having trouble sleeping and having pains :hugs: Hope you all feel better soon! Sorry if I missed anyone out.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, it's 6:55am!! <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Knew Id missed some people :haha:

Mrsswaffer...happy 37 weeks! :happydance:
PM....congrats on the house! Hope everything goes through smoothly! :dance:
Fides...hope the sweep starts to make something happen for you. My sweep did nothing for me when I was pregnant with DS :nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you gorgeous! :) Contractions after :sex: were still going at 4am, but now they seem to have stopped. At least I know a good way to get them going again in 3 weeks' time! I told DH we'd probably be DTD a bit more frequently now. ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

7am!!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone!!

I had my first "OMG I'm having a baby soon" dream last night :haha: In it the MW came over to give me a sweep because it was my due date and even though I wasn't in labour I was already 10cm dilated! Scary! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay 7am!!! Good luck Whisper!!!! Lena will be here very soon :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

DTD gave me BH's the other day so we didnt do it for a few days and then did it again last night and it did nothing at all! Was kinda disappointed even though he is not ready to be born yet :haha:

Ooh Whisper will be in theatre now!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

They were painful BHs, so I'm calling them contractions, but they were still very mild. :shrug: I didn't make much of a fuss of them and did sleep through them if they continued after my last post last night! :D When I got up to the loo at 4am, I had one or two.


----------



## smileyfaces

Fingers crossed next time they keep going and you get to meet your baby :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes! I'd be happy for Baby to make his/her appearance any time in the next 3 weeks. :D


----------



## embo216

Great news about Blake Kitty! Must be so wonderful finally having him home :cloud9:

Hope Jude gets out of NICU soon hun :hugs: 

Whisper I bet your holding Lena now :happydance:

For me I'm 39 weeks today :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 39 weeks embo! :happydance: 7 days left eek!


----------



## cherrylee

Thought if pop back in. I keep losin this thread and being too lazy to find its

Congrats to those who've had their LOs and I'm happy to heart they are doing well. 14 days left for me but I'm so impatient and I've had enough already.

Hope all those still waiting are doing well!!


----------



## embo216

I bet I'll go over now :lol: All geared up for 38 weeks and then get to 42- :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Im all geared up for 42 weeks and have been from the start so I wont be disappointed :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Great news about Blake. 

Going to tidy up today and might pack my hospital bag in case home birth doesn't work out!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy 39, embo and Lindy! :) I am term today. <3


----------



## embo216

Happy full term!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Kitty - I am glad to hear Blake is home :flower:

Nix - I hope Jude is better soon and you can get home and have all of your family together :hugs: What you said about cooking babies for as long as possible really hit home, a part of me wanted them to say they would induce me at 38 weeks but now I am actually happy they are leaving me until 39+5 until they even start the induction process.

I hope we get news from Whisper soon about Lena :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks ap. it's even harder with dd too - the guilt of not seeing her and the guilt that I let the induce at 38. So keep them babies in forever!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Whisper updated her FB :D


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Whisper updated her FB :D

:happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww what did she say??


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm impatient..................what did she say!?!?!?


----------



## Wiggler

I hope she doesn't mind me posting:

Lena victoria bergmann 5 n half lb born 8.30 am german time 

There is a piccy too and she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> I hope she doesn't mind me posting:
> 
> Lena victoria bergmann 5 n half lb born 8.30 am german time
> 
> There is a piccy too and she is beautiful :cloud9:

Awww, a proper little dink!


----------



## Wiggler

I want mine now!!! Well, not just yet, but awwww I want newborn snuggles :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

Woo woo, good news for whisper.

Nix, try not to feel guilty. The drs wouldn't have allowed you to be induced then if they felt it was unsafe. There's just no way of knowing. In theory, Jude may have gone to 40 weeks and still needed SCBU. xxxxx


----------



## Jembug

Well done whisper!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww well done whisper! 5 and a half pound bless!


----------



## Jembug

Nix have they said that because Jude was born at 38 weeks thats caused the breathing problems? Coz 37 weeks is term so I don't get it? I'm sure if he was born at 40 weeks you would be in the same situation? Either way, it's no ones fault and fingers and toes he will be fine :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Apologies in advance for this long post of quotes! 



Newt4 said:


> I've got bad lower back pain :(
> Hope you restless ladies get some sleep.
> 
> Btw -30 today brrrrr

Have you tried a hot water bottle? I had terrible bad ache ache with my other 2 babies as they were back to back. This one occasionally shifts round but a hot water bottle helps loads.



Kitty_love said:


> Congrats Nix and StayBeautiful!
> 
> Blake came home from the NICU on Sunday after 7 weeks!!! We are so glad and excited to have him home! He's doing great and is such a good baby! Enjoying cuddles and all his cuteness. Felt funny though the last couple days not making all the trips to the hospital and sitting in NICU chatting with all the nurses and being on such a strict schedule of when I could hold him. So great to have him home!:happydance:
> 
> Nix -feel free to pm me if you want to chat, vent, or whatever you need about NICU. I'm here for you,I know how hard it can be. :hugs:


I am so pleased for you, It must be just wonderful having him at home :hugs::hugs:



Jembug said:


> Hey Nix, hope your ok, what a nightmare! My first was born with a collapsed lung and had to be intubated at first. Just devastating, but four days in Scbu we came home and a follow up showed she had no Ill effects. These babies are just amazing and can be put through so much and come out the other side.
> 
> So pleased for you kitty love, must be amazing to finally be home! Enjoy this special time and stuff that routine, can't wait for those monkey cuddles too.
> 
> Whisper will be thinking of you.
> 
> Hello to everyone else who posted, hugs to those who need it and hurry up pain from contractions!!!!!
> 
> I've got to do the school run this morn, but it's means it's s me and Demi day :) and the bonus is she will sleep as she is awake now, so I plan to sleep too ;)

Enjoy the sleep. I hope you get some decent rest! x



mrsswaffer said:


> Thank you gorgeous! :) Contractions after :sex: were still going at 4am, but now they seem to have stopped. At least I know a good way to get them going again in 3 weeks' time! I told DH we'd probably be DTD a bit more frequently now. ;)

Happy 37 weeks :D



embo216 said:


> Great news about Blake Kitty! Must be so wonderful finally having him home :cloud9:
> 
> Hope Jude gets out of NICU soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Whisper I bet your holding Lena now :happydance:
> 
> For me I'm 39 weeks today :D

Happy 39weeks :D



Nixilix said:


> Thanks ap. it's even harder with dd too - the guilt of not seeing her and the guilt that I let the induce at 38. So keep them babies in forever!!!!

:hugs: Please dont blame yourself. He will be just fine and you did what was best xx



gflady said:


> Woo woo, good news for whisper.
> 
> Nix, try not to feel guilty. The drs wouldn't have allowed you to be induced then if they felt it was unsafe. There's just no way of knowing. In theory, Jude may have gone to 40 weeks and still needed SCBU. xxxxx

I agree, It could just be one of those things. Massive hugs :flower::hugs:

Ooo Lena is just gorgeous! :D


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations on Lena!!! 

Nix- don't beat yourself up. You have done what you have been advised is best for your LO and as Jem I think said baby is full term. Keep your chin up. You have done nothing to beat yourself up over. Xxx


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> Congratulations on Lena!!!
> 
> Nix- don't beat yourself up. You have done what you have been advised is best for your LO and as Jem I think said baby is full term. Keep your chin up. You have done nothing to beat yourself up over. Xxx

Lindy when are you due? Your top ticker is the same as mine so that would be the 6th but your bottom one is a few days ahead? Just wondering if we're due the same day :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Lena is here, and she's so gorgeous!!! I'm so excited for Whisper to update here. <3 <3 I hope she's snuggling right now. :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats to Whisper! Lena is beautiful!

Hope the rest of you ladies are good.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

No sleep for me- just can't leave the ironing- OCD alert!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww cant wait to see a picture of Lena! I dont have anyone on facebook so am always the last to see :haha:

Think I will take a nap with DS!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Me on FB: https://www.facebook.com/whistlemytune :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Can't believe I'm 37 weeks at last! Now to pass my test and then she can come :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Mrs w, I'm your friend request :)
Becca, goodluck for your test, when is it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just gutted kids rooms and got all windows open while im hot lol feel much better now!


----------



## Lindylou

embo216 said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on Lena!!!
> 
> Nix- don't beat yourself up. You have done what you have been advised is best for your LO and as Jem I think said baby is full term. Keep your chin up. You have done nothing to beat yourself up over. Xxx
> 
> Lindy when are you due? Your top ticker is the same as mine so that would be the 6th but your bottom one is a few days ahead? Just wondering if we're due the same day :flower:Click to expand...

Well- by my dates I was due the 6th but from 12 weeks scan they said 4th so ticker is edging my bets :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Jembug said:


> Mrs w, I'm your friend request :)
> Becca, goodluck for your test, when is it?

Thanks hun! It's Feb 5th. My driving instructor said they take sympathy on pregnant women :haha: Hope it's true.


A question while I'm here ladies, I feel very crampy today, especially when bubs moves her head or I bend over. She is engaged, so her head is in my pelvis, is that the reason why?

xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah that could be why hun. Do you need to wee more too?
Good luck on driving test x


----------



## Sushai

Hi girls!

I haven't been on this thread since it began :blush: but have been stalking every now and then.
Guess it was time for an update, I had my little bundle of joy on Monday at 38+1. 
Wishing you all good luck for the rest of your pregnancies and I truly hope that you all have a beautiful labor and delivery.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, congrats, Sushai! <3 <3


----------



## oorweeistyin

Congrats sushai xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations hun. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulation Sushai! :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats sush


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Yeah that could be why hun. Do you need to wee more too?
> Good luck on driving test x

Only when she seems to 'roll' onto it. 

Congrats Sushai!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Good luck on the driving test Bec! I passed 2 years ago now when I was 24 :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( real bad stress today. Why cant my oh sort stuff out. It all falls onto me and now I have not even eaten and i have to drive a 40mile round trip fffffs oh and my phones died. Fantabulous


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> Good luck on the driving test Bec! I passed 2 years ago now when I was 24 :D

Is it easy? When you look back? My OH said it is, but nerves get to you.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( real bad stress today. Why cant my oh sort stuff out. It all falls onto me and now I have not even eaten and i have to drive a 40mile round trip fffffs oh and my phones died. Fantabulous

That's because men are SUPER lazy, or just don't think. Try and stay calm hun. :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( real bad stress today. Why cant my oh sort stuff out. It all falls onto me and now I have not even eaten and i have to drive a 40mile round trip fffffs oh and my phones died. Fantabulous

Massive hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( real bad stress today. Why cant my oh sort stuff out. It all falls onto me and now I have not even eaten and i have to drive a 40mile round trip fffffs oh and my phones died. Fantabulous

:( Give him hell for it babe :grr:



BeccaxBump said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on the driving test Bec! I passed 2 years ago now when I was 24 :D
> 
> Is it easy? When you look back? My OH said it is, but nerves get to you.
> xoxoxClick to expand...

I didn't pass my 1st time as I was SO nervous plus I never felt 'ready' but my instructor said I was :shrug: I passed 2nd time round and was so much more less nervous and actually felt like I could do it and did :) I think a lot of it depends on what route they take you on etc. :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on the driving test Bec! I passed 2 years ago now when I was 24 :D
> 
> Is it easy? When you look back? My OH said it is, but nerves get to you.
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't pass my 1st time as I was SO nervous plus I never felt 'ready' but my instructor said I was :shrug: I passed 2nd time round and was so much more less nervous and actually felt like I could do it and did :) I think a lot of it depends on what route they take you on etc. :flower:Click to expand...

I'm really hoping I pass first time. Really really hoping.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Embo, I was the same with my driving test- passed 2nd time when I felt ready rather than my instructor!

Good luck Becs. You'll be fine.

Midnight :hug: sounds sucky.

Congrats Sushai!

I just survived my root fillin! Feel quite proud of myself. Sad but true. He only half did it because I need an x-ray so have to wait for baby to be born then he can finish it off. That'll be fun. Hope the temporary fillin stays in til then! I'm not allowed to eat until 4pm when the anaethesia wears off tho. Darn.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ouchies at the root filling :(. I hate dentists.

My MS has been SO bad these last few days. Getting me down.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, gf, that sucks. <3 I hope that temporary filling holds out for you.


----------



## gflady

mrsswaffer said:


> Aww, gf, that sucks. <3 I hope that temporary filling holds out for you.

Thanks, me too! Will be a challenge going back to the dentist when baby is first born with breastfeeding etc so the longer it lasts the better! Happy 37 weeks hun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

* hey ladies cant post pic on my phone but lena was borm at 8.30 am 5n half lbs and perfect, shes slept thru everything so far including heal prick lol,im very sore nobody warns about afterpains lol will post pic when I can *


----------



## mrsswaffer

Do you want me to post the pic, hun? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mrsswaffer said:


> Do you want me to post the pic, hun? xx

Oohh yes plz hun xx


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats, Whisper! :happydance:

And I LOVE the name.


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on the driving test Bec! I passed 2 years ago now when I was 24 :D
> 
> Is it easy? When you look back? My OH said it is, but nerves get to you.
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't pass my 1st time as I was SO nervous plus I never felt 'ready' but my instructor said I was :shrug: I passed 2nd time round and was so much more less nervous and actually felt like I could do it and did :) I think a lot of it depends on what route they take you on etc. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really hoping I pass first time. Really really hoping.
> xoxoxClick to expand...


I'm sure you will! Lots of people pass first time and you sound very ready for it :) 



gflady said:


> Embo, I was the same with my driving test- passed 2nd time when I felt ready rather than my instructor!
> 
> Good luck Becs. You'll be fine.
> 
> Midnight :hug: sounds sucky.
> 
> Congrats Sushai!
> 
> I just survived my root fillin! Feel quite proud of myself. Sad but true. He only half did it because I need an x-ray so have to wait for baby to be born then he can finish it off. That'll be fun. Hope the temporary fillin stays in til then! I'm not allowed to eat until 4pm when the anaethesia wears off tho. Darn.

Well done! I had a filling the other day and that was bad enough :nope:



WhisperOfHope said:


> * hey ladies cant post pic on my phone but lena was borm at 8.30 am 5n half lbs and perfect, shes slept thru everything so far including heal prick lol,im very sore nobody warns about afterpains lol will post pic when I can *

HUGE congratulations! Can they not give you anything for the pain?? x


----------



## Jembug

Congrats sushai!

Can't wait to a photo, congrats! What was her predicted weight by the scan? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Jembug said:


> Congrats sushai!
> 
> Can't wait to a photo, congrats! What was her predicted weight by the scan? X

5-5 n half lbs so spot on


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats whisper, wishing you a speedy recovery! Can't wait to see a pic of your beautiful lil girl!


----------



## mrsswaffer

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/528907_10151370696724518_367916310_n.jpg

Lena Victoria. Congratulations, Whisper! :D


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Whisper, she is so beautiful! :cloud9:

We are going to need a Lovebugs parenting group up and running soon with all these babies popping out :cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awww. She is beautiful whisper!
Thanks for posting mrsswaffer.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Shes lovely xxx
Im back now grrr oh will be paying later lol


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Sushai!

I mentioned on FB but again Congrats and GORGEOUS little girl Whisper!!!!!!

Blue eyes, when is your induction? It's not much longer is it? 

Only 2 more days to February, and then ALL these LOs must come out!!! :happydance::baby: 

It's so yucky and humid here today...I have all my windows open and my clothes are sticking to my body ughh. We're supposed to have severe thunderstorms, damaging winds, and possibly tornadoes later this afternoon and evening. I might be hiding in my basement! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> Me on FB: https://www.facebook.com/whistlemytune :)

I will add you :thumbup:



Sushai said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I haven't been on this thread since it began :blush: but have been stalking every now and then.
> Guess it was time for an update, I had my little bundle of joy on Monday at 38+1.
> Wishing you all good luck for the rest of your pregnancies and I truly hope that you all have a beautiful labor and delivery.

Massive congratulations! 



Midnight_Fairy said:


> :( real bad stress today. Why cant my oh sort stuff out. It all falls onto me and now I have not even eaten and i have to drive a 40mile round trip fffffs oh and my phones died. Fantabulous

Make sure you give him lots of grief...I dont understand why our OH's are still acting like numpties when we're all so heavily pregnant :nope:



WhisperOfHope said:


> * hey ladies cant post pic on my phone but lena was borm at 8.30 am 5n half lbs and perfect, shes slept thru everything so far including heal prick lol,im very sore nobody warns about afterpains lol will post pic when I can *

Huuuuge congrats Whisper! I hope you feel better soon! Lena is absolutely gorgeous!



Wiggler said:


> Congratulations Whisper, she is so beautiful! :cloud9:
> 
> We are going to need a Lovebugs parenting group up and running soon with all these babies popping out :cloud9:

Yes! Lovebugs parenting group needed although Im sure i wont be joining for ages yet :haha:

And to anyone else, my facebook is https://www.facebook.com/Louise.jones88?ref=tn_tnmn so feel free to add me but let me know who you are :haha: I may have had some of you before but deleted everyone from B&B after some 'revelations' from a different thread ages ago...got me all paranoid about who is looking at my stuff on fb :rofl: But Im over it now :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Added you :) 

My lounge looks like the toy section in Argos puked all over it. :nope: Can't wait for OH to get back to tidy it up. :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> Added you :)
> 
> My lounge looks like the toy section in Argos puked all over it. :nope: *Can't wait for OH to get back to tidy it up. * :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: sounds like our house!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Congrats Sushai!
> 
> I mentioned on FB but again Congrats and GORGEOUS little girl Whisper!!!!!!
> 
> Blue eyes, when is your induction? It's not much longer is it?
> 
> Only 2 more days to February, and then ALL these LOs must come out!!! :happydance::baby:
> 
> It's so yucky and humid here today...I have all my windows open and my clothes are sticking to my body ughh. We're supposed to have severe thunderstorms, damaging winds, and possibly tornadoes later this afternoon and evening. I might be hiding in my basement! :haha:

Originally it was going to be on the 7th but because my Gd has been controlled through diet we backed it off to the following week (Valentines day). Although as of Monday I am dialated to 2cm and my cervix is already soft I had been to my ob the Saturday before and I was only at 1.5cm and cervix was still thick. So there was a significant change in only two days. I am also contracting a lot lately. Should be interesting to see what change there is at my next apt this Saturday. Who knows she may decide to come before our induction date.


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

I'm actually getting annoyed that I can hardly do much housework now, stupid pelvis. Although I'm sure once I start physio properly after baby is born the novelty of constantly cleaning away toys will wear off quickly :haha:


----------



## gflady

Added you Smiley :)

I hope the rest of these babies arrive in Feb! Realised the other day that if I go overdue I could be having a march baby! That would be frustrating.


----------



## smileyfaces

Gf Im all geared up to have a march baby! Im due 24th so Im thinking I will defo go over into march :(


----------



## Wiggler

A March birthday would be lovely though, so there is a plus side :)


----------



## babydreams85

Blue eyes 81 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sushai!
> 
> I mentioned on FB but again Congrats and GORGEOUS little girl Whisper!!!!!!
> 
> Blue eyes, when is your induction? It's not much longer is it?
> 
> Only 2 more days to February, and then ALL these LOs must come out!!! :happydance::baby:
> 
> It's so yucky and humid here today...I have all my windows open and my clothes are sticking to my body ughh. We're supposed to have severe thunderstorms, damaging winds, and possibly tornadoes later this afternoon and evening. I might be hiding in my basement! :haha:
> 
> Originally it was going to be on the 7th but because my Gd has been controlled through diet we backed it off to the following week (Valentines day). Although as of Monday I am dialated to 2cm and my cervix is already soft I had been to my ob the Saturday before and I was only at 1.5cm and cervix was still thick. So there was a significant change in only two days. I am also contracting a lot lately. Should be interesting to see what change there is at my next apt this Saturday. Who knows she may decide to come before our induction date.Click to expand...

Hopefully she will come on her own and you won't have to be induced! Even if she doesn't you only have 2 more weeks at the most! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Lena is beautiful. Hope you are ok whisper. X


----------



## smileyfaces

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/1708993-help-me-choose-boys-names.html 
Can you all vote on my poll please, need to show OH when he gets home from work :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Congrats whisper she's beautiful, wishing you a speedy recovery.

Just back from hospital, had my pre op today for my c section on Monday, went really well but has left me feeling rather nervous! 
I have to be ere at 7.30am and I'm on the morning list so she will be here by Monday lunchtime :) 
Have all my pre meds here and ready to take Sunday and popped to the shops to grab the last few bits for my hospital bag and now I'm all set to go :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Very exciting MileyMamma!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Me and OH are going out for a meal tonight :happydance: We haven't been out for a meal on our own since I was pregnant with DS! Can't wait! Really in the mood for Indian food but have no idea where to go since we never go out anywhere so frantically trying to find a nice place!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I suggested a meal out to DH yesterday, and he didn't go for it. :( He said we've got to do all the saving we can now, but I want to make time for me and him, because we'll only be 2 for another 4 or 5 weeks at most now. Growl.


----------



## smileyfaces

We never ever do anything as a couple because Im always moaning about cost and saving and stuff :blush: But he suggested we go out and I thought 'what the hell' and am very excited! Oscar is sleeping over at his nannies house so I may even get a lie in the morning as well (permitting my hips aren't giving me too much bother) :happydance:


----------



## gflady

I've insisted to DH that we have a date night once a week until baby arrives. So far it's working. We're trying to cut costs as much as poss tho and do cheap date nights so we can save some cash.

Exciting Miley!


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH haven't been out for dinner together since I was pregnant with Dylan :nope: Once baby is older and not relying on me for boob constantly we are going to go somewhere, probably Nando's as it's cheap and cheerful, but a nice meal out would be amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Me and OH are going to have film night once a week once baby is born, a nice chance to cuddle up, watch something crap and eat popcorn :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Film night/date night sounds great! This is the last baby for us so jopefully we will get lots of nights together in a year or two once baby is older!


----------



## Wiggler

This is our last baby too, never ever want to do this again.


----------



## smileyfaces

Ditto :haha: I said it after having DS but I mean it this time...two is plenty for me!


----------



## tntrying22

Ah congrats Susha and whisper!

Happy milestones to everyone!!

GF ugh I hate the dentist - hope it holds up for you!

Miley, Blueyes so exciting about your upcoming dates!!

Date nights! YAY! Have fun girls!

PM congrats on the house! That's so exciting!

I missed people but hope everyone is ok and feeling good! :flower:

AFM, had our scan this morning :dance: baby is head down looking perfect:cloud9: Measuring 7lbs10oz with 2.5 weeks to go, so not too big! 

I was able to get some eye glasses for good price yesterday so I'll be able to see baby at all those night time feedings LOL. Just can't see managing contacts in those first few weeks.

Also dropped off my cute maternity delivery gown to get hemmed and it won't be ready til Tuesday :wacko: Hope he waits for it to get ready! Sure he will :) I have 2/12 in my mind for some reason!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Added you :)
> 
> My lounge looks like the toy section in Argos puked all over it. :nope: *Can't wait for OH to get back to tidy it up. * :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: sounds like our house!Click to expand...

I added you too :happydance:



Wiggler said:


> A March birthday would be lovely though, so there is a plus side :)

Yep longer after Christmas and another payday in there LOL. 



MileyMamma said:


> Congrats whisper she's beautiful, wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Just back from hospital, had my pre op today for my c section on Monday, went really well but has left me feeling rather nervous!
> I have to be ere at 7.30am and I'm on the morning list so she will be here by Monday lunchtime :)
> Have all my pre meds here and ready to take Sunday and popped to the shops to grab the last few bits for my hospital bag and now I'm all set to go :)

Ooo how exciting. I cant wait to hear the baby news :)



smileyfaces said:


> Me and OH are going out for a meal tonight :happydance: We haven't been out for a meal on our own since I was pregnant with DS! Can't wait! Really in the mood for Indian food but have no idea where to go since we never go out anywhere so frantically trying to find a nice place!

That just sounds lovely, I could do with an indian mmmm unfortunately I am just to tired at night so I may have to arrange a lunch with a friend. I am desperate for a nice meal. 



mrsswaffer said:


> I suggested a meal out to DH yesterday, and he didn't go for it. :( He said we've got to do all the saving we can now, but I want to make time for me and him, because we'll only be 2 for another 4 or 5 weeks at most now. Growl.

Same as, we are on such a tight budget this month as January works out a 6week mth because of xmas pay days :cry:



Wiggler said:


> Me and OH are going to have film night once a week once baby is born, a nice chance to cuddle up, watch something crap and eat popcorn :cloud9:

I love this idea. I am rubbish at watching films though and always fall asleep. I am hoping we still find time together. Its going to be hard with the baby in our room at first.

Just been to Tesco and now really crampy. Had flash backs to the day DD was born and walking around Tesco feeling the same :nope: I would really like some sleep though so seriously hoping I get to eat my dinner and ice cream tonight and baby holds on! :baby:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm now even more convinced you are going to go before me :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I honestly think its stress at my stupid OH and then walking around Tesco trying to herd up the kids lol. 
They are not painful or regular, just period like. xx


----------



## gflady

Oo midnight! Hope you have a nice evening with no more cramps.

My mouth is so sore now that the anaesthesia has totally worn off :( feeling sorry for myself so put my pjs back on and have had a sofa afternoon. Not moving for rest of evening!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw hun, take some paracetamol. :(


----------



## gflady

Yeah, i think I'll have to. Just hate taking any medication! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

I know what you mean - I won't take anything unless I really need it, especially since I've been pregnant. :p


----------



## gflady

I succumbed and took some para. Glad I did! May be able to enjoy my dinner, whatever that may be :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Paracetamol is fine hun and least it means you can eat xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

WhisperOfHope said:


> * hey ladies cant post pic on my phone but lena was borm at 8.30 am 5n half lbs and perfect, shes slept thru everything so far including heal prick lol,im very sore nobody warns about afterpains lol will post pic when I can *

Congratulations! She is beautiful <3


----------



## babydreams85

I was in severe pain at times with gallbladder and kidney stones during this pregnancy and had to take Vicodin (Tylenol with codeine) and my doctor assured me millions of times that it was 100% fine and WILL NOT hurt the baby. He said you would have to be taking 10-20 a day for months for it to get to that point. Taking Tylenol here and there for pain is completely fine and safe. My doctor said that the mother being in pain is what could bother baby (they don't like mom to be stressed)!


----------



## Best step mum

Congrats whisper!

Wee man is 4 weeks today- I can't remember life without him! Had him weighed this morning and he was 6lb 15ozs last week but is 7lbs 13ozs today- he is a wee starving but we are having problems with getting his wind up!

Good luck to everyone having c sections or inductions in the next few days!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Whisper! Lena is so cute!

Exciting news Miley! 

Take it easy, Midnight. Try not to stress too much.

BestStepMom - Glad Daniel is doing so well!

Nix- you absolutely did nothing wrong! Our LOs are going to be fine, they just needed a little help at the beginning to make sure they grow big and strong.

Blake weighed in at 7 pounds today and had a good check-up. Quite an increase from his birth weight of 3 pounds 12 ounces!


----------



## Farida_2013

Kitty_love said:


> Blake came home from the NICU on Sunday after 7 weeks!!! We are so glad and excited to have him home! He's doing great and is such a good baby! Enjoying cuddles and all his cuteness. Felt funny though the last couple days not making all the trips to the hospital and sitting in NICU chatting with all the nurses and being on such a strict schedule of when I could hold him. So great to have him home!:happydance:

Kitty!!! Congrats my darling and I am sooo happy he is back home! :happydance:



Nixilix said:


> Come on girls get in PAIN!!! ;) xxx

Adamant to wait until DH is here ont he 6th but yes Everyone LETS!



Wiggler said:


> Congratulations Whisper, she is so beautiful! :cloud9:
> 
> We are going to need a Lovebugs parenting group up and running soon with all these babies popping out :cloud9:

Yes!! Please :D I don't want to lose this thread but it will be awesome to have you all on a parenting one!! I will need so much help as a new mummy! :wacko:



MileyMamma said:


> Congrats whisper she's beautiful, wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Just back from hospital, had my pre op today for my c section on Monday, went really well but has left me feeling rather nervous!
> I have to be ere at 7.30am and I'm on the morning list so she will be here by Monday lunchtime :)
> Have all my pre meds here and ready to take Sunday and popped to the shops to grab the last few bits for my hospital bag and now I'm all set to go :)

oooo I wish you all the luck Miley! We will all be thinking of you! Close :D

AFM I have been having BHs allll day today! but not regular and I think they are even getting weaker.. but after my internal exam today at the Drs.. I had a terrible stabbing pain under my belly but went away as soon as I left her clinic lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oof, my back hurts so bad tonight! Heavy just isn't the word!
xoxox


----------



## fides

cherrylee said:


> Thought if pop back in. I keep losin this thread and being too lazy to find it

hi! :flower:



smileyfaces said:


> Im all geared up for 42 weeks and have been from the start so I wont be disappointed :haha:

very, very smart of you! 

that's how i was last time around, but it still stinks to go way past the EDD, even though you've told yourself odds are you will. :haha:



Sushai said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I haven't been on this thread since it began :blush: but have been stalking every now and then.
> Guess it was time for an update, I had my little bundle of joy on Monday at 38+1.
> Wishing you all good luck for the rest of your pregnancies and I truly hope that you all have a beautiful labor and delivery.

congratulations!!! :happydance:



BeccaxBump said:


> My MS has been SO bad these last few days. Getting me down.

:hugs: 



WhisperOfHope said:


> * hey ladies cant post pic on my phone but lena was borm at 8.30 am 5n half lbs and perfect, shes slept thru everything so far including heal prick lol,im very sore nobody warns about afterpains lol will post pic when I can *

congrats! :happydance: 

now we're starting to see a bit of pink on the first page! 



Wiggler said:


> We are going to need a Lovebugs parenting group up and running soon with all these babies popping out :cloud9:

if you want to start the thread, i can add a link to the 1st page. :)



Wiggler said:


> This is our last baby too, never ever want to do this again.

same here! :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Evening ladies, how are you all. 

Exciting stuff Miley.

Midnight do you literally have contractions and a baby 40 mins later? No other warning?


----------



## babydreams85

Kitty, so glad Blake is home and doing well!!!

AFM, just went to the bathroom and losing big blobs of my plug. Don't see any blood with it so I know it doesn't mean much though.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sounds good baby dreams, could be the start of something! 

I'm only getting more discharge.
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> Sounds good baby dreams, could be the start of something!
> 
> I'm only getting more discharge.
> xoxox

As long as he waits until at least tomorrow (37 weeks) then we are good! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Jembug

Baby dreams I lost my plug hours before I went into labour, I had zero blood! So you never know! X


----------



## BeccaxBump

It's quite a stressful thing for me this whole labour thing, it's so unpredictable, but I have an OCD do I'm struggling :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I got about 4 days notice with Bethany, I had my show 4 days before, 2 days before the birth she engaged so I knew it would be soon. I hope something like that happens this time. Dylan gave me no warning at all.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> Evening ladies, how are you all.
> 
> Exciting stuff Miley.
> 
> Midnight do you literally have contractions and a baby 40 mins later? No other warning?

Nothing at all. I had been crampy from about 36weeks but on off not painful or anything at all. The day she was born my contractions came on like cramp lol awful from the first one and regular (every 3min) right away. Head was not engaged prior to labour and they broke my waters in hosp x


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers that's scary! 

Forgot to say, nice reading that the prem babies are lovely healthy weights!

Becca, I dot have OCD, but I'm stressing myself
Out about everything having to be done! Like today the girls ironing is all done
And the washing done, house is clean, etc. I don't know why I feel like this?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im the same Jemma. Im stressing about the kids being sorted!


----------



## cherrylee

Whisper congrats on the birth of your tiny little girl :D

You ladies have anything exciting going on today?

I'm currently in L&D because baby has been quiet since I had the flu Sunday night ( the last time I was in to be monitored). Then yesterday the antenatal nurse came to check on her and for 40 mins she didn't move an her HB stayed 136, as the nurse was going to disconnect me LO started kicking up a storm so the nurse decided LO was okay. All last night and all morning today LO has been quiet again, I've been barely getting six movements in two hours so the antenatal nurse set me in and I'm being monitored. LOs HB is 135 but no movements since I've been on the monitor and I'm starting to panic :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Jembug said:


> Wowzers that's scary!
> 
> Forgot to say, nice reading that the prem babies are lovely healthy weights!
> 
> Becca, I dot have OCD, but I'm stressing myself
> Out about everything having to be done! Like today the girls ironing is all done
> And the washing done, house is clean, etc. I don't know why I feel like this?

Yes, I'm the same. I'm scared I won't know I'm in labour and I won't have enough time to have a bath and do myself up [part of my OCD]. I'm scared the house isn't clean enough [I'm cleaning everyday now]. I'm just worrying about everything.

I sound like a crazy person.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck cherrylee, the heartbeat is good so I hope you get some reasurrance, keep us posted.

Obem time x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi girls! Im home from my meal out with OH, it was yummy but Im sooo full now :(

Cherry, hope everything is okay :hugs:

Thanks for all the facebook freind requests! Im gunna have trouble remembering who is who :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Cherry :hugs:

Did you have a nice time Smiley?

My avatar on here and profile pic on FB is normally the same, makes it a bit easier :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Anyone else's boobs really sensitive again?? Feel sore! :(


----------



## Wiggler

Mine are a bit sore again, I'm using it as practice for how to cuddle the kids gently for when my milk comes in, ouchies!


----------



## cherrylee

Becca and Jem, sounds like you guys are majorly nesting lol!

I wish I got OBEM :( I managed to download season 1&2 lol but I can't find the rest!

I just feel off, something isn't right and it hasn't been right for a few days. I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow and now the hospital is going to give me another ultrasound tomorrow because I have a huge list of complications ranging from marginal cord insertion to partial placental abruption sites STILL and ony one of them healed but I was under the impression they all had BLAH! Oh well, I'm on my way home now. I'm not happy but I'm trying to be positive until tomorrow. My hubby managed to make me laugh and smile through the tears so that's good :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

OBEM! <3 I love it.

So, our Isofix base and car seat is in! We just need to get it checked to see if it's secure enough and adheres to the law. :)


----------



## Wiggler

What snacks is everyone packing in their hospital bag? I am thinking cereal bars and dried fruit at the moment.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have cereal bars, jelly babies and raisins. Also energy drinks and juice to dilute x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yummy. 

So I have just been browsing the Tesco site and I think I am going with cereal bars, dried apricots, some choccy bars (I only like choccy when I am pregnant so it'll be my goodbye to it :rofl:) and some cartons of orange juice to drink :)


----------



## cherrylee

Wiggler said:


> What snacks is everyone packing in their hospital bag? I am thinking cereal bars and dried fruit at the moment.

Dried apricots
Sweet and salty granola bars
Yogurt covered cranberries
Juice for DH
Trail mix with lots if dried fruits
Chocolate covered rasins
Hard candies

Ill probably have some of the trail mix and dried fruits but I think I want to pick up some sea weed snacks and some sesame snacks for myself. Also maybe some rice cakes lol, I've been craving this stuff like crazy this pregnancy!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I want to take cereal bars, chocolate digestives and some nibbly bits like bread sticks (in case I feel sick) and chip sticks. :)


----------



## Wiggler

I didn't touch my snacks last time, I don't know why I am so worried about it :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didn't even think about food either as felt sick but handy afterwards  jelly babies got me through marathon so will never under estimate them!


----------



## embo216

Smiley I'm Emily on FB, we're friends now- nice to put a face to the name :) 

I haven't packed any snacks, he'll have to raid the vending machines :lol:


----------



## Jembug

I'm sick in labour and get it the other end too. But I packed some galaxy chocolate for afters and £10 for the vending machines! Lucky me as I work for NHS I have a parking permit so no need for the bank robbery to pay for parking.

Smiley, I missed your Facebook name????

Anyone heard from Ruth- Rem?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hoping FIL can take us to hosp as he has blue badge so helps on parking. Its horrendous at our hospital. 
Hope Rem is ok xx


----------



## Seity

I didn't pack any food. Last time I was only in labor for a couple hours and they say the 2nd time is even faster. No time to need or want food.


----------



## Kitty_love

Just joined Facebook so I could keep I touch with all you lovely ladies after all our babies have arrived...we have such a great group and I can't wait to see pics of everybody's LO's. Please bear with me as I'm new to Facebook- don't have much on there yet. My profile pic is of one of my cats (thought that would make it easier to know you've found the right person) and my name is Jaime Miller. Baby pics to come once we get them loaded on computer!

Please add me to your lists as im not sure how to add a link to my account. Jaime Miller

I'll try to look back and find posts where links were added, so if you get a friend request from me, please add me! Thanks!


----------



## Best step mum

Kitty_love said:


> Just joined Facebook so I could keep I touch with all you lovely ladies after all our babies have arrived...we have such a great group and I can't wait to see pics of everybody's LO's. Please bear with me as I'm new to Facebook- don't have much on there yet. My profile pic is of one of my cats (thought that would make it easier to know you've found the right person) and my name is Jaime Miller. Baby pics to come once we get them loaded on computer!
> 
> Please add me to your lists as im not sure how to add a link to my account. Jaime Miller
> 
> I'll try to look back and find posts where links were added, so if you get a friend request from me, please add me! Thanks!

I couldn't find you on there :blush: you can add me if you want, I'm Carol Henry - my profile pic is dh and I on our wedding day.


----------



## babydreams85

Cherry, hope everything is ok! Maybe you will get some good answers tomorrow at your US. 

I am not packing any food...I am sure I will not want to eat and whoever ends up with me (not sure if it will be just my mom or DH & my mom because DH works away from home 4-5 days per week) can just get food from the cafeteria downstairs. Actually I haven't even packed my bag yet! I have a list and have baby's bag mostly packed, but not my own. Guess I need to get moving on that!!!!!!!!!! At least his carseat is installed! :)


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks babydreams, I'm so tired of the non stop stress from complications :( it's like a never ending stream of BS and I just can't wait until my little girl is in my arms!

I have never brought snacks in th past but this time hubby insisted lol he's an eating machine and I will probably snack instead of eating the same horrible hospital food I had to eat for nine days this pregnancy when I was in due to the abruption!


----------



## Lindylou

I'm going to get chocolate raisins now to pack! Got cereal bars, little snack packs of almonds, sesame snacks and some energy drinks. Our hospital doesn't let you eat though if I end up going there!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I know my OH will want food. I don't know if I will .
xoxox


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> I got about 4 days notice with Bethany, I had my show 4 days before,

really? only 4 days - is that normal?

it's been 10 days now, so i'm beginning to worry something's wrong with my body; didn't have a show last time around until i was already in labor.


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I got about 4 days notice with Bethany, I had my show 4 days before,
> 
> really? only 4 days - is that normal?
> 
> it's been 10 days now, so i'm beginning to worry something's wrong with my body; didn't have a show last time around until i was already in labor.Click to expand...

I am thinking most women go into labor a few hours to a few days after their bloody show, but every woman is different. I am beginning to think there is no one correct answer for anything concerning pregnancy! :haha:

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/symptoms-and-solutions/mucous-plug.aspx


----------



## cherrylee

The only pregnancy I had show come on its own without a sweep I went into labour an hour after. As stated before I also think it happens within a few days at most.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Ugh... can't even make dinner these days without my back killing me and getting contractions.


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I got about 4 days notice with Bethany, I had my show 4 days before,
> 
> really? only 4 days - is that normal?
> 
> it's been 10 days now, so i'm beginning to worry something's wrong with my body; didn't have a show last time around until i was already in labor.Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking most women go into labor a few hours to a few days after their bloody show, but every woman is different. I am beginning to think there is no one correct answer for anything concerning pregnancy! :haha:
> 
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/symptoms-and-solutions/mucous-plug.aspxClick to expand...

yes, i think i'll have to agree with you on the no one correct answer! :thumbup: my m/w was even surprised we're still pregnant this week. :dohh: thanks for the link - "hurry up and wait" is exactly right. :wacko:


----------



## Newt4

I'm bringing a ton of food. They starve you at my hospital. They actually take your pre preg weight and do some calorie calculations and calculate the correct about of calories for your BMi. I was SO hungry last time, I was eating egg salad sandwiches which I absolutely hate. 
Edit: that's for the hospital stay as we were they for a week.

I can't believe I will be 36 weeks tomorrow! Finally. Im the last feb due date :(


----------



## tntrying22

Once you're in the hospital here nothing to eat but ice chips and maybe a popsicle until you deliver : / They are afraid if you need an emergency C you'll aspirate.

I am hoping I can labor at home for a while so I can snack a little or at least have some juice. 

Am I the only one 37+ who's not having contractions? If I am having BH I can't feel them for all the pressure and weight of LO on my lower abdomen...:shrug:I am ok with that though if I continue to dialate and efface without them LOL:haha:


----------



## rem_82

hey ladies, i'm here just couldnt put my book down!!!

congrats whisper.
kitty glad u taking bubs home n ow and he is well.

as for me, i am up at this ungodly hour as i am in labour!!! I had a couple of pains while i was asleep then realised what was going on and got up. I keep peeing between contractions is that normal??? So far things are bearable, havent even woken oh up yet. My contractions are abot 14 mins apart. This is way different to what i've been getting, so i'm really sure its the real thing. 
BTW please dont mention anything on facebook, cos we dont like to tell anyone til afterwards, after we had our special time.
If this turns out to be a false alarm, i will scream.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Yay rem, so exciting.. hope this is it for you!


----------



## tntrying22

Ah Rem!!!! YAY!! Fingers crossed for you this is it!! :dance:


----------



## rem_82

its ironic, if this is really it, she will arrive a day before due date!!!! Not bad, at least i wont be over!!

Need to keep myself occupied, but without waking anyone, tv is crap at 3am


----------



## tntrying22

rem_82 said:


> its ironic, if this is really it, she will arrive a day before due date!!!! Not bad, at least i wont be over!!
> 
> Need to keep myself occupied, but without waking anyone, tv is crap at 3am

lol is oh awake at least?? maybe put some headphones and music on - or take a bath?


----------



## Dani402

tntrying22 said:


> Am I the only one 37+ who's not having contractions? If I am having BH I can't feel them for all the pressure and weight of LO on my lower abdomen...:shrug:I am ok with that though if I continue to dialate and efface without them LOL:haha:

You're not alone--absolutely no BH here either, and we are almost 39 weeks! And no dilation or effacement yet :-/


----------



## Jembug

Yay Ruth!!!!! So excited for you and super jealous!!!!! Hope your ok, you seem to be. Yes the tv is boring! why do labours happen at night? Ha ha

I'm awake because my poor three year old did a fab job a wetting herself on the top bunk bed! So just pulled her bedding down put a towel down- the the mattress protector wasn't quiet water proof- and lots of blankets to cover her.

So my Job tomoz is to buy a spare single duvet- didn't think, her sister now has the spare one- and matress protectors.
I told Shaun she had wet herself and he just rolled over!!! So hard changing there beds let alone when pregnant! (there specially made ones that are enclosed)

Hope everyone else to have a good nights sleep.
And congrats to 36 weeks... 
X


----------



## Jembug

How far apart are the contractions? Hope you get the chance to give your boy a little kiss before you go to hospital? Can't wait for the update x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo, Rem!! It's all very exciting! :happydance:

I am awake because its 3:30am. :shrug: I have been up for a wee, but didn't feel I needed to go desperately, so I'm not sure what woke me up! :p I love that we're all awake together though!


----------



## fides

Newt4 said:


> I can't believe I will be 36 weeks tomorrow

yay - that's exciting! :thumbup:



rem_82 said:


> as for me, i am up at this ungodly hour as i am in labour!!! I had a couple of pains while i was asleep then realised what was going on and got up. I keep peeing between contractions is that normal??? So far things are bearable, havent even woken oh up yet. My contractions are abot 14 mins apart. This is way different to what i've been getting, so i'm really sure its the real thing. .

awww, congrats!!! hope it goes very well for you! :happydance:


----------



## rem_82

thanks guys they getting quite intense now, that i feel i need to call anyone yet. But ive kinda lost track ofhow far apart they are. Less than 10 mins. Trying to hold out til 5am at least, so not long to go. Oh is gonna kill me, cos we dtd knowing this would happen and he didnt want to do it!!! never mind, i gonna meet my lil girl soon!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Stalker here :hi: Ladies!!

Thanks ladies for the hospital snack lists y'all provided.
I'm gonna stock up on 
- Naked mango juice (the only juice I can tolerate with my unbearable MS), 
- Nature Valley Yogurt granola bars (vanilla)
- Flipz Choco covered Pretzels

When I had DD, things went by so fast that I didn't get to eat any of my snacks :(


----------



## nesSAH

*Rem_82*: You are so strong holding it. Hope hospital is not too far! Keep us posted!


----------



## Newt4

Yay rem! Sounds like this is it!! 

I'm up cause I live Canada and its only 11 here lol.


----------



## cherrylee

Good luck rem!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek I couldn't imagine not being allowed to eat when I am in labour, especially a loooong labour like I had with my son. 

No contractions here, I get cervix pains and period pains, but no tightenings so I am happy :haha:

Oooh Rem!!! That is so exciting, good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Worlds nights sleep ever :(
Goodluck Ruth
Xx


----------



## embo216

:( Sorry Jem, hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. :hugs:

Ruth!!! How excited am I for you :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

They should only starve ladies if they think they might have to give a general anaesthetic (put to sleep) for a Caesarian. And that is so so old fashioned now, it's hardly ever done anymore because epidurals and spinal anaesthetic sort the pain/sensation situation.


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> Massive hugs Cherry :hugs:
> 
> Did you have a nice time Smiley?
> 
> My avatar on here and profile pic on FB is normally the same, makes it a bit easier :haha:

Yeah we had a nice time :) It was nice to have time without LO, as awful as it sounds!



Jembug said:


> I'm sick in labour and get it the other end too. But I packed some galaxy chocolate for afters and £10 for the vending machines! Lucky me as I work for NHS I have a parking permit so no need for the bank robbery to pay for parking.
> 
> Smiley, I missed your Facebook name????
> 
> Anyone heard from Ruth- Rem?

https://www.facebook.com/Louise.jones88?ref=tn_tnmn fb link :thumbup:



Kitty_love said:


> Just joined Facebook so I could keep I touch with all you lovely ladies after all our babies have arrived...we have such a great group and I can't wait to see pics of everybody's LO's. Please bear with me as I'm new to Facebook- don't have much on there yet. My profile pic is of one of my cats (thought that would make it easier to know you've found the right person) and my name is Jaime Miller. Baby pics to come once we get them loaded on computer!
> 
> Please add me to your lists as im not sure how to add a link to my account. Jaime Miller
> 
> I'll try to look back and find posts where links were added, so if you get a friend request from me, please add me! Thanks!

As above, click the link above and there will be a button to 'add friend' :D



Newt4 said:


> I'm bringing a ton of food. They starve you at my hospital. They actually take your pre preg weight and do some calorie calculations and calculate the correct about of calories for your BMi. I was SO hungry last time, I was eating egg salad sandwiches which I absolutely hate.
> Edit: that's for the hospital stay as we were they for a week.
> 
> I can't believe I will be 36 weeks tomorrow! Finally. Im the last feb due date :(

Happy 36 weeks :happydance: It is rubbish being near the end of feb isnt it, seem so much further behind everyone else!



rem_82 said:


> hey ladies, i'm here just couldnt put my book down!!!
> 
> congrats whisper.
> kitty glad u taking bubs home n ow and he is well.
> 
> as for me, i am up at this ungodly hour as i am in labour!!! I had a couple of pains while i was asleep then realised what was going on and got up. I keep peeing between contractions is that normal??? So far things are bearable, havent even woken oh up yet. My contractions are abot 14 mins apart. This is way different to what i've been getting, so i'm really sure its the real thing.
> BTW please dont mention anything on facebook, cos we dont like to tell anyone til afterwards, after we had our special time.
> If this turns out to be a false alarm, i will scream.

REM!!! Eeeeeek! How exciting! I can not wait for an update! Hope your little bundle is here soon :D :D



nesSAH said:


> Stalker here :hi: Ladies!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for the hospital snack lists y'all provided.
> I'm gonna stock up on
> - Naked mango juice (the only juice I can tolerate with my unbearable MS),
> - Nature Valley Yogurt granola bars (vanilla)
> - Flipz Choco covered Pretzels
> 
> When I had DD, things went by so fast that I didn't get to eat any of my snacks :(

Welcome :hi:

Afm, I had a nice night last night, came home just in time for OBEM pheww :haha: Had an awful sleep last night though, I just can't turn over any more, I have to sit up and then turn over :nope:
Got to go and pick LO up from his nannies and then I might take him to soft play or something.
Im not taking hospital snacks, I think I'll labour quite quickly this time so wont need any. Although, I have bought some energy drinks to keep me going.

What has everyone else got planned for today?


----------



## Wiggler

I don't have much planned for today, I am exhausted so just want to rest up.

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x


----------



## Fruitymeli

Good luck rem :)
I have 8 days getting nervous now
Does anyone have facebook or twitter
https://www.facebook.com/mel.m.zia
fruitycherries7


----------



## Wiggler

Added you :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

fides said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I got about 4 days notice with Bethany, I had my show 4 days before,
> 
> really? only 4 days - is that normal?
> 
> it's been 10 days now, so i'm beginning to worry something's wrong with my body; didn't have a show last time around until i was already in labor.Click to expand...

I didnt have a show till labour with my son but I had a show at 36weeks with my daughter and she was born at 39weeks. 



Blue eyes 81 said:


> Ugh... can't even make dinner these days without my back killing me and getting contractions.

Same as, even walking up stairs to the loo gives me tightenings. :hugs:



Newt4 said:


> I'm bringing a ton of food. They starve you at my hospital. They actually take your pre preg weight and do some calorie calculations and calculate the correct about of calories for your BMi. I was SO hungry last time, I was eating egg salad sandwiches which I absolutely hate.
> Edit: that's for the hospital stay as we were they for a week.
> 
> I can't believe I will be 36 weeks tomorrow! Finally. Im the last feb due date :(

Happy 36weeks :D I got given Onion soup 2 days in a row in hosp, it was revolting LOL.




rem_82 said:


> hey ladies, i'm here just couldnt put my book down!!!
> 
> congrats whisper.
> kitty glad u taking bubs home n ow and he is well.
> 
> as for me, i am up at this ungodly hour as i am in labour!!! I had a couple of pains while i was asleep then realised what was going on and got up. I keep peeing between contractions is that normal??? So far things are bearable, havent even woken oh up yet. My contractions are abot 14 mins apart. This is way different to what i've been getting, so i'm really sure its the real thing.
> BTW please dont mention anything on facebook, cos we dont like to tell anyone til afterwards, after we had our special time.
> If this turns out to be a false alarm, i will scream.

wooooo how exciting :D can not wait to hear news!! Will keep lips sealed on FB :D



Jembug said:


> Yay Ruth!!!!! So excited for you and super jealous!!!!! Hope your ok, you seem to be. Yes the tv is boring! why do labours happen at night? Ha ha
> 
> I'm awake because my poor three year old did a fab job a wetting herself on the top bunk bed! So just pulled her bedding down put a towel down- the the mattress protector wasn't quiet water proof- and lots of blankets to cover her.
> 
> So my Job tomoz is to buy a spare single duvet- didn't think, her sister now has the spare one- and matress protectors.
> I told Shaun she had wet herself and he just rolled over!!! So hard changing there beds let alone when pregnant! (there specially made ones that are enclosed)
> 
> Hope everyone else to have a good nights sleep.
> And congrats to 36 weeks...
> X

omg you poor thing having to change it all. My son has a cabin bed and changing the sheet is a serious mission right now :hugs:



Fruitymeli said:


> Good luck rem :)
> I have 8 days getting nervous now
> Does anyone have facebook or twitter
> https://www.facebook.com/mel.m.zia
> fruitycherries7

Just going to add you :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

I think it is really bad starving you in hospital. Labor and birth takes a lot of energy, can you imagine starving a marathon runner!!! I get the aspiration thing if you needed a general anaesthetic but labor can go on so long!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh, I'd be angry if the starved me! 
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Haven't long woken up and just catching up on all the excitement!

Ruth, ahhh so great. Hope you meet your little girl today. Amazing.

Tnt, i haven't had anything going on either. I'm having BHs occasionally but I only notice them if I put my hand on my bump. Can't feel anything. I'm defo getting ready to go overdue. Annoying.

Fruity I've added you. 

I was awake at 1am with the most intense pain from my root filling! It hurt so much more than it did before I went to the stupid dentist. Ugh. Better now but I'm dreading eating anything hard. Labour pain has to be better than dental pain... :laugh2:


----------



## Kitty_love

Hooray, Rem! Good Luck!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Rem! Good luck! =D 

Yay! My OH said to me last night "You have definently dropped". Keep dropping Lily! 
xoxox


----------



## Kitty_love

Not sure if this will work, but tried to put in my Facebook link below...

https://www.facebook.com/jaime.miller.942?ref=tn_tnmn

Can hardly believe February is TOMORROW!!! Can't wait to hear about all the little Lovebugs being born soon! Hugs to everyone :hugs:

Farida-hope your LO stays inside until hubby can join you, not too long now :hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Sorry your filling is so painful, gflady. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations rem :) x


----------



## smileyfaces

MileyMamma said:


> Congratulations rem :) x

Aww has she had tHe baby? :D


----------



## gflady

Yup, she's had her little girl. 6lbs 1oz.

Congrats Ruth! X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Rem! <3
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Rem! 31/1/13 is a really cool birthday I think!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww massive congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow I don't know id she is on my fb?? Just had a surprise baby shower!


----------



## BeccaxBump

They are all popping out now :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## cherrylee

Very exciting, congrats rem!


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations Ruth!!!! I take it fides is next? Then me? I'm 39+5 today...
I know this baby will come on Demi's birthday :(

Thanks for the add Kitty on fb, will get the others later.

Midnight how lovely!
I'm going to run round the park after the school pick up, maybe that will let little miss moving?


----------



## Jembug

Oh and the text's have started, not helping my mood! If Id had the baby they would bloody know!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Thats really lovely MF...did you get anything nice? Ive never had a baby shower :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive never had one or been to one lol I got loads of gifts but not opened them all yet and we played lovely games! I seriously had no idea lol nearly fainted when I walked in x


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww thats really nice! Where was the baby shower?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, ladies! Why am I SO weepy lately? I've cried everyday for the past 2 days.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> Aww thats really nice! Where was the baby shower?

It was at a support group I go to for my son who has autism. They are such a brilliant bunch of ladies xx



BeccaxBump said:


> Ugh, ladies! Why am I SO weepy lately? I've cried everyday for the past 2 days.
> xoxox

:hugs: I am the same atm :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww that's lovely! Lucky you :)

Congratulations Ruth!! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

@Midnight: it's awful, I cry and I think my poor OH feels bad for going to work. Suppose I'm just ready now.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

They sound great, MF :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

Wanted to share my latest bargain!

$50.00 from Kijiji! The guy we bought it from was so nice he even delivered it!

https://i47.tinypic.com/wsl3f4.jpg


----------



## tntrying22

Nice Ashley!

Congrats Rem:happydance:

Aww hugs Becca!!:hugs:

Oh midnight sounds fun! Its lovely to get gifts but I also just love getting together with friends for some food and conversation!

Aw Jem so sorry you had a rough night. Maybe you can find a nice break for some peace and quiet today

And yes I think it's terrible they starve you! I get low blood sugar and I was concerned about that but I guess they'll just manage that with the IV :shrug:

AFM finally slept back in the bed with DH since he'd been sick - slept so much better than on the couch! Except that I wake up covered in sweat at least twice a night now! ARGH.


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh lovely Ashley! I got a solid wood Mamas and Papas one second hand in pristine condition for £20...it is lovely and has loads of extras on it!

Just had a phone call from the hospital, the consultant who scanned me on tuesday has referred me to the paediatrician for a meeting about babys gallbladder issues...got an appointment next thursday to discuss a few things about what will happen once baby is born!

Also just remembered I have my whooping cough jab at 3.45pm today...completely forgot about it!


----------



## Farida_2013

cherrylee said:


> Whisper congrats on the birth of your tiny little girl :D
> 
> You ladies have anything exciting going on today?
> 
> I'm currently in L&D because baby has been quiet since I had the flu Sunday night ( the last time I was in to be monitored). Then yesterday the antenatal nurse came to check on her and for 40 mins she didn't move an her HB stayed 136, as the nurse was going to disconnect me LO started kicking up a storm so the nurse decided LO was okay. All last night and all morning today LO has been quiet again, I've been barely getting six movements in two hours so the antenatal nurse set me in and I'm being monitored. LOs HB is 135 but no movements since I've been on the monitor and I'm starting to panic :(

:hugs: Oh please keep us up to date I really hope everything is ok! I am sure it's just precautions...



tntrying22 said:


> Anyone else's boobs really sensitive again?? Feel sore! :(

Yup, on and off, They hurt so much yesterday!



Wiggler said:


> What snacks is everyone packing in their hospital bag? I am thinking cereal bars and dried fruit at the moment.

Well so far all I have is an energy drink and those glucose sweets that you give to diabetics.. yum :D



Kitty_love said:


> Just joined Facebook so I could keep I touch with all you lovely ladies after all our babies have arrived...we have such a great group and I can't wait to see pics of everybody's LO's. Please bear with me as I'm new to Facebook- don't have much on there yet. My profile pic is of one of my cats (thought that would make it easier to know you've found the right person) and my name is Jaime Miller. Baby pics to come once we get them loaded on computer!
> 
> Please add me to your lists as im not sure how to add a link to my account. Jaime Miller
> 
> I'll try to look back and find posts where links were added, so if you get a friend request from me, please add me! Thanks!

Oooo Kitty I am so happy you are finally on FB now we can really keep in touch :D Can't wait to see your LOs pics :D (and one of you too? :D)



Kitty_love said:


> Farida-hope your LO stays inside until hubby can join you, not too long now :hugs:

Thank you sweety! Here is hoping!


----------



## Newt4

Added all the facebook links. 
Got no sleep last night too. My toddler kept waking up and night walking sigh.... I hope i can sneak in some zzz's.


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Rem!!! Wonderful news!

Midnight- Glad you had such a nice shower. How sweet of those ladies to surprise you!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, I've had a good day girlies. :) Got a trim and a pedicure, then went to my friend's to see her and her new little baby. :D Had some lovely cuddles and chatted babies/pregnancy. DH now doesn't mind if we have a girl, because my friend's little one is just so cute. :haha: Hehe!

Since then, I've been snoozing and watching TV! A great day so far! :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am very bored of braxton hicks - I had none with ivy but for the past week they are so frequent and sometimes painful :nope:

Is it a 2nd baby thing?


----------



## mrsswaffer

AP, I'm having a lot of BH and this is my first. They were only painful after :sex: the other night though. :shrug:


----------



## embo216

I didn't get many BH's with my 2nd but tons with this one :( :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had bh with first but not 2nd. They are awful this time. Dreading after pains lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It must just vary from pregnancy to pregnancy. It is frustrating though as it makes walking places difficult and I think my toddler is sick of me being the most boring mother in the world!

I think we all need to do bump pictures soon, I like a good bump perve!


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations REM. 

Front page is looking a pretty even pink/blue mix :)

Not long now ladies. Enjoy the last few weeks of looking after our little ones. Xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Ap - i love a bump perve too! Might post my post birth bump to haha!


----------



## Wiggler

Bump pic I took a few days ago :)
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cherrylee

I'm so friggin hungry today wow, I don't remember ever being this hungry in pregnancy let alone ever in my life!!

I went to my prenatal today and my DR asked me to make sure the hospital gets another measurement of my low lying placenta when they scan to check up on LO. She's a fair bit more active today and I'm super happy as she's been really making me nervous wot her lack/slow movements. I asked the DR if it could be due to the marginal cord insertion and e says maybe but it's more common for a velementous cord insertion to affect baby than marginal. 

Hopefully my scan goes good and even though I wouldn't mind meeting my LO that she bakes for a bit longer. Plus I just like to make sure all my family and friends who keep predicting every day will be the day LO arrives that they are wrong hahaha!!

Hope you ladies are doing well today, I don't know you all as well as you know each other but being on here has sure helped me with my sanity and I appreciate it :D


----------



## cherrylee

Wiggler, your bump looks perfectly round!! Mine looks weird like LO is always pushing out right between my ribs or something :( 

Here's me at 35 weeks and the bottom is 36

https://i.imgur.com/ZiBGy0t.png


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really hungry too :haha:

Hope your scan goes well cherry! You have such a neat bump!


----------



## BeccaxBump

My full term bump - 37 weeks. My OH thinks I've dropped =D.

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/C9444CFD-2304-4417-BFB2-6B50905E666E-612-0000003A54146BDD.jpg
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats REM <3!! :happydance:

They don't let us eat during labor. I throw up in transition most of the time anyway :/


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump Becca :cloud9:

So I have spent the past week or so washing and sorting all the kids old clothes and it was in piles ready to be bagged, labelled and put away and what happens? Bethany the destroyer comes along and in 30 seconds throws it all across the floor :dohh: Good thing she is cute :haha:


----------



## Newt4

Lol my daughter would do that too. She loves to help fold lol

I get a bump photo up later today, hopefully.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Gorgeous bumps!

I will do one later when I am less scary looking!

My daughter likes to 'help' with clothes in a similar way...she has been wearing baby scratch mits today as socks!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks Wriggler :)! 

Ugh, are any of you women noticing more creamy discharge lately? I'm getting loads coming out at the moment.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

BeccaxBump said:


> Thanks Wriggler :)!
> 
> Ugh, are any of you women noticing more creamy discharge lately? I'm getting loads coming out at the moment.
> xoxox

Yes I am. I am having to wear a panty liner :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

37weeks. Il add a new one later.
 



Attached Files:







150047_400773746681331_707601631_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeccaxBump

Why does it increase? Is there a reason to it?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I think it's just hormonal changes that do it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know either, my MW said its fairly normal x


----------



## BeccaxBump

It's rather...ugh, haha. All I do is check my tissue now though, I look the a crazed woman.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I checked my tissue the whole pregnancy :blush: I can;t wait til baby is here so I can stop, I am obsessed! :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lovely bump Midnight :flower:

Yes I am getting the stupid amount of creamy discharge - compared to my last pregnancy I havent had much discharge at all but since late week 35/36 I have had loads.

I was worried I had thrush but my swabs from when I was admitted the other day came back clear, the Dr who examined me said it was normal :shrug:


----------



## tntrying22

Here's mine :) I can tell I've dropped from last week's picture by the level of the belly and the doorknob:haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.JPG
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kitty_love

Beautiful bump pics girls!

Cherry-hope all goes well with your scan. :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

^ Cute bump :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

I think all the discharge is body's way of making sure the path is as germ free as possible :thumbup: And yes, I'd love to be able to not be so obsessed in the bathroom! Before it was blood (scary!) and then now I keep wondering if the plug will go soon!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, haha, and you want to see it SO bad. I know I do. She's being a terror tonight, my bubs, really hurting me down there, she's making me cramp.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I agree with AP, compared to my last pregnancy I haven't had as much discharge this time! I am mainly getting watery discharge though :shrug: maybe I should be worried about the lack of creamy discharge :haha: I do get creamy discharge maybe 2 days out of 7 but mostly watery. All my swabs from a few weeks back were clear for everything too, must just vary from person to person!

Lovely bumps ladies! I will try get a piccy tomorrow, im wearing a disgusting old nighty at the mo with no bra so look a state haha! :lol:

Ive been having period pain accompanied by lower back aches on and off for a few hours, its really getting on my nerves now!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

All I am thinking is I hope I dont go into labour tonight as I really want to get in my PJS and go to bed!


----------



## Newt4

No change in discharge here. 

Smiley I hope your pains go away.

I'm getting hip pelvic pain after exercise. I really don't wanna stop exercising :(


----------



## smileyfaces

MF I have just had a lovely bubble bath and got my pj's on...defo ready for bedtoo but dont think LO will let me just yet :dohh:


----------



## Jembug

Beaut bumps ladies! Love the way we are all assuming that we will have night labours!! Ha ha, who will be tonight? X


----------



## Wiggler

NOT ME!!!

My other 2 labours started in the night, about 4 hours after eviction sex so I assume this one will be the same. OH is keeping the hell away from me until I am ready :rofl:


----------



## embo216

My waters broke with Jack at 8am! I had him at 8pm so waking up in the middle of the night in labour scares the bejebbers out of me :lol:


----------



## Jembug

Oh it's the evening and im having BH, as usual, that will certainly amount to nothing! Never ever had this before in my other pregnancies, hate them! Oh and I can feel hiccups in my bottom :/


----------



## smileyfaces

I had a night labour with DS so just assume it will be the same this time! :lol:


----------



## Blue_bear

My contractions started at 5am on the weds morning (after loosing plug on the Saturday and having a sweep on the tues) but didn't have DS until 11.25pm on Thursday!!

I'm just hoping it will be quicker this time!

Here's my 37week bump, last week. Can't tell you how many people have commented how small I am. I was huge last time though lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeccaxBump

I wonder when I'll go into labour, night or day. 

I'm rather excited to see who's next. 
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Got to be fides or Jem I think :D


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think it'll be long until it's your turn embo :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I keep trying to remember whether I felt any differently the day before/that night but I don't recall anything. 

At least tomorrow we can say we're having a baby this month!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Really hoping I go into labour during the day! Ideally 8am, just before hubby heads off to work. Seems like perfect timing to me! Maybe a little too perfect? 

Feeling nauseous today and exhausted today. Also finding my nipples to be way sensitive? Anybody else? They haven't been this way at all throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## Nixilix

I need to give a very brief labour update for those interested

0845am Broke waters at was 2-3
1100am 4cm so no drip needed
1145am pethidine
1300pm asked for epi 
1310pm checked - still 4cm
1352pm waiting for epi I begin pushing
1355pm baby born! Yes I pushed for 3 minutes. 
1404pm placenta out.

4hr4mim labour. 1300 until delivery was immense - went so quick!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never had a night labour. DS labour started 7am and Dd labour started 6pm xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow Nix, that's so quick!

I'm scared of going into labour during the day, I don't want the kids to see me in pain.


----------



## babydreams85

Love all the bump pics! 

Congrats Rem! 

I think Fides will be next, then Jem. ;) Although I wish it was me!!! 

According to my Dr today though I am "only a little" dilated...not even sure what that means. Very soft though, having no trouble effacing. Haven't lost anymore plug today. Dr said it really could be any time, dilation progress means nothing as it can happen very fast. So just waiting to see what happens, as if I haven't gone on my own the plan is still to be induced at 39 weeks. 

I am having so much trouble sleeping, got about an hours worth last night. :( Feel like I've been hit by a truck!!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

With DS I started contracting just before midnight and he was born at 07.09am :)

Nix that sounds very intense! From 4cm to having your baby in an hour is fab!


----------



## Newt4

WOW nix thats amazing!


bump pic

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/Photoon13-01-31at201PM2_zpsfdd036d2.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww cute pic. My worst nightmare is contractions while driving or waters breaking on school run!!


----------



## embo216

haha yea the waters breaking on the school run terrifies me. I was up there earliar and I swear everyone was staring at my bump thinking 'oh I wonder if she's going to pop right now' 

Going to have lunch and a little shopping trip with OH tomorrow- might be our last chance before bubba comes :D


----------



## Wiggler

Awww lovely bump! :cloud9: 

Oooh I am really scared of my waters breaking first again, it normally means baby is in a crap position and I do NOT want another back labour :nope:


----------



## Newt4

Apparently if they break at a baby store you get like a gift certificate LOL.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo have fun em!

I hate attention I would never live it down if they broke up the school lol


----------



## Lindylou

My boobs seem to have gone huge today. X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Because I was induced last time it was all in hospital so quite controlled really.

I took forever (it felt like anyway!) to get to 3cm even with all the induction drugs, then I went from 3cm - 10cm in 45 minutes which was scary because I was really sick in transition and no one really picked up on it because they didnt think it would happen that fast.

I pushed for an hour though so that calmed the pace back down!

I keep thinking there is no chance I could go into labour naturally but I guess given I am having a couple of sweeps from 38 weeks and am not being induced until 39+4/5 then there is a decent chance :wacko:


----------



## Jembug

Lovely Nix! I went from 6cm to having a baby in half hour- scary and intense but pure amazing!

Just had a meltdown! Read a poem on Facebook and was actually sobbing. Poor Shaun was too shocked, he never sees me cry and just didnt know what to do. 
Can't remember the poem but I guess I'm just feeling so guilty on having another baby. X


----------



## fides

love all the bump pics, ladies!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> Lovely Nix! I went from 6cm to having a baby in half hour- scary and intense but pure amazing!
> 
> Just had a meltdown! Read a poem on Facebook and was actually sobbing. Poor Shaun was too shocked, he never sees me cry and just didnt know what to do.
> Can't remember the poem but I guess I'm just feeling so guilty on having another baby. X

Oh hun xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Miss Ashley said:


> Really hoping I go into labour during the day! Ideally 8am, just before hubby heads off to work. Seems like perfect timing to me! Maybe a little too perfect?
> 
> Feeling nauseous today and exhausted today. Also finding my nipples to be way sensitive? Anybody else? They haven't been this way at all throughout the pregnancy.

yes, accidently "bumped/brushed" one against the kitchen table when I was sitting down and was amazed how sore they are. They have been super sensitive the whole pregnancy though, just seriously engorged now. No idea how I'll fit that huge nipple in her little mouth without choking her. I don't want her latching on to just the nipple and suffering blisters as a result.


----------



## PerpetualMama

38 week bump <3 Little one will likely hang on for quite a while...just tha way my body works :wacko:


----------



## cherrylee

Well I've basically been at the hospital all day waiting on getting my scan then waiting on them to tell me I could go back up to L&D and I'm still waiting on them to tell me the news on my scan!!! I'm so annoyed :(


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump PM

Cherry I hope they get back to you soon. 

In bed at the moment, it took so long to get comfy that I'm not tired now!!! Grrrr.


----------



## cherrylee

What a completely tiring day!!! Love all the bump pics ladies :D

I'm finally home, exhausted but got some possibly great news. I've had a previa since 20 weeks. From then it was a complete previa up until 32 weeks and then from 32 weeks December 21st then at 36 weeks jan 21st it was 1.8 cm away. All of a sudden today it's 5 away BUT I'm not sure I trust that scan as they said baby was so completely far down that they couldn't see any gaps at all. Ugh so I'm still getting poked every four days so they can type and screen me in case I bleed but the DR seems more optimistic about a natural delivery so I'm hoping it actually does go smoothly!

I guess baby is fine, fluids are fine, the tech said she had a hard time getting tummy measurements as LO was breathing non stop and it also looked like she was trying to play pat a cake hahaha!

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good night :D


----------



## tntrying22

cherrylee said:


> What a completely tiring day!!! Love all the bump pics ladies :D
> 
> I'm finally home, exhausted but got some possibly great news. I've had a previa since 20 weeks. From then it was a complete previa up until 32 weeks and then from 32 weeks December 21st then at 36 weeks jan 21st it was 1.8 cm away. All of a sudden today it's 5 away BUT I'm not sure I trust that scan as they said baby was so completely far down that they couldn't see any gaps at all. Ugh so I'm still getting poked every four days so they can type and screen me in case I bleed but the DR seems more optimistic about a natural delivery so I'm hoping it actually does go smoothly!
> 
> I guess baby is fine, fluids are fine, the tech said she had a hard time getting tummy measurements as LO was breathing non stop and it also looked like she was trying to play pat a cake hahaha!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a good night :D

Oh good Cherry :)

Love all the pics too :)

Just went out for some tacos - yum but man the margaritas looked sooooo good. And I don't even like sour mix LOL.

Have our 38 wk check up in the am! Hoping I am still making process with effacing and maybe another cm or two!


----------



## babydreams85

Great news Cherry!!! Hope you get the natural delivery you want!!!! :)

TN, good luck at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## Newt4

Getting really nervous about the ultrasound tomorrow. I'm glad it's first thing in the morning. 
I'm worried about my 1:300 of Edwards syndrome. I know those odds are really good not to have a baby with Edwards but you still worry. I'm also worried about my placenta as it failed with my first.


----------



## babydreams85

Newt, hope everything is perfect at your ultrasound!


----------



## cherrylee

Oh newt I will send a prayer for you and LO, I hope all goes well.


----------



## Newt4

Whoa cherrylee I'm in calgary too!


----------



## tntrying22

Newt4 said:


> Getting really nervous about the ultrasound tomorrow. I'm glad it's first thing in the morning.
> I'm worried about my 1:300 of Edwards syndrome. I know those odds are really good not to have a baby with Edwards but you still worry. I'm also worried about my placenta as it failed with my first.

:hugs: Try not to worry!


----------



## cherrylee

Newt4 said:


> Whoa cherrylee I'm in calgary too!

Oh very cool! I'm up in beddington and delivering at PLC, what area are you in? It's wicked we are close in due dates and in the same city :D


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck with scans ladies and good news Cherry.

Happy due date Fides!! Front page looks fab.

Guess this is our month ladies :) xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeep!! I'm due to have a baby this month!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

TMI warning!

Well so it's 7am here and I woke up 20 minutes ago needing to pee, as soon as I got out of bed I felt like I'm leaking, so I rushed to the toilet, my underwear was wet but it was clear and smelt a little but not really of pee, when I sat on the toilet I was still leaking a bit and couldn't really stop it but anyway went on to do my thing and got up and changed underwear and lying down again...

Been having BH since the day before yesterday I really really hope it's not my waters.... My hubby is lot here till Tuesday!! :,(

What do you ladies think??


----------



## Lindylou

Farida- I would put a pad on and see how it goes. Xx

Yey I'm going to become a mummy this month!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

We need to start a love bugs baby thread. Any ideas for names? How do we do it?


----------



## Jembug

No idea, I don't even have a ticker!!

I guess it could be your waters? Do what Lindy suggests and see what happens. X


----------



## Farida_2013

Love bugs parenting club? Or thread?


----------



## Lindylou

Love bug mums?


----------



## mrsswaffer

February Love Bugs Parents' Club? :)


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> Eeep!! I'm due to have a baby this month!! :D :happydance:

ME TOO!!!! :haha: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida it sounds like it could be your waters if you couldn't stop it trickling! Lie down with a pad on and see how you go!

The new parenting thread...hmmm defo include 'Love Bugs' in the title but maybe not 'February' simce some ladies have had their babies in January and some will probably have them in March?

I like Love Bug Mums!

ETA: I dont mind making it if noone else knows how!


----------



## Farida_2013

Right I got up again and leaked again clear liquid..... Now my contractions feel more painful.... Ohhh c'mon beany stick for a little longer I really hope this isn't the real thing believe it or not!!
My mum is bracing herself to come running from work which is 3 hours away.. But otherwise it's only me here eeeek

As much as I'd love to have my LO and get tiny cuddles already ! After all these weeks she decides to come 3 days before DH is here grrrr lol


----------



## Wiggler

It's february!!! :happydance: 

Farida - put a pad on and lay down for an hour, when you get up if the pad gets quite wet then it's probably your waters :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

OMG farida!! I know you wanted her to stay in until DH got home :hugs: But it really sounds like this is it for you and I cant help but be excited :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Yup I've put a pad on and am lying down! Here's hoping!! And what if its really wet should I be calling my MW? Or just wait until contractions are much worse?

Smiley- eeeep I know!!!!! I'm excited too but secretly hoping it stops haha


----------



## smileyfaces

You should call your midwife for advice because they may want to see you to check its defo your waters!


----------



## Wiggler

Yup, what Smiley said. Sooo exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning! So happy it's feb! I better be having a baby this month!

Farida, ditto to what everyone else had said. So exciting! Hubs'll have to come home early.

Sorry I've not been able to catch up properly on posts but loving the bump pics. Will try to post mine today. X


----------



## Lindylou

Farida- it sounds like LO is ready and wants a cuddle from mummy!! I know you wanted dh there but things happen for a reason. Xxxx


----------



## embo216

Farida that sounds like how my waters went with Jack at 38 weeks! I'm so sorry your hubby isn't there :( Definitely get in contact with your MW. Hope your Mum can get there, she might be best leaving sooner rather than later hun x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeep!!! I love this thread. Farida, I'm so excited for you. <3 :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

How are the pains going Farida?


----------



## Farida_2013

Yeah, I guess crossing my legs and staying horizontal didn't really work lol

I decided to take a bath and contractions still regular and waters still leaking.... Wish me luck! I'm still delaying contacting my MW out of hope lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww :haha: You are having your baby, call the midwife to see when they want to see you :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

It's baby day for you Farida :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

My delivery has come from Mothercare this morning with my car seat and swinging crib :dance: Going to change our bedroom around today to optimise space and get the crib set up!


----------



## embo216

Farida_2013 said:


> Yeah, I guess crossing my legs and staying horizontal didn't really work lol
> 
> I decided to take a bath and contractions still regular and waters still leaking.... Wish me luck! I'm still delaying contacting my MW out of hope lol


Good luck! Is your Mum on her way? :hugs:



smileyfaces said:


> My delivery has come from Mothercare this morning with my car seat and swinging crib :dance: Going to change our bedroom around today to optimise space and get the crib set up!

How exciting!! Makes it so much more real :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

My waters going for me always speeds labor up so get your mum in her way ad get in contact with mw! Sooooo exciting! GO girl!


----------



## Farida_2013

Calling mw and calling mum eeeekkkk guess my hubby won't have to worry about fainting lol! Lets hope the hospital has wifi then maybe he can skype it and faint in South Africa lol


----------



## Farida_2013

I just lost my plug... That's weird, is it normal to lose plug after leaking some of my waters already?


----------



## Lindylou

Call the mw and your mum farida. Baby is coming. We are all with you. Xx have you managed to speak to dh?


----------



## Jembug

Farida, sorry your husband is not there... But how exciting! What did your mw say? X


----------



## PerpetualMama

Farida_2013 said:


> I just lost my plug... That's weird, is it normal to lose plug after leaking some of my waters already?

yes it is normal, and definitely get in to see midwife soon, they need to check that baby is engaged before you walk around a lot.

Good luck!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Yes spoke to DH he is poised on Skype for the D time!! Poor thing haha

Mum is on her way I took a shower and getting ready thank god I packed my hospital bag and the changing bag

Midwife said to come into hospital asap so my mum is picking me up now!

And beany has been engaged since a month now and still was at doctors appointment the day before yesterday so I guess it's doubtful that has changed...

Contractions are getting worse OMG I know DH won't be here but I'm SO excited!!!!!

Ill be keeping you up to date as long as I can lol


----------



## Best step mum

I should have done this weeks ago but forgot, here is a quick update on my labour

2.30am - wakened from a sleep by waters starting to leak
2.45am - cramps start at bottom of bump
3.30am - contractions start 15 mins apart
5.30am called hospital and told to come in straight away as only 35 weeks
9am - admitted to hospital but not even 1cm dilated 
11.30am - 2 cm and fully effaced 
3.50pm - still only 4cm- given gas and air
7pm - 8 cm - given 1/2 dose of diamorphine
8.50 - fully dilated and start to push
10.15- decision made to deliver by forceps as contractions slowed, episiotomy performed
10.25 - Daniel born

This was the quickest 21 hours of my life - Daniel was totally worth every pain!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Farida!! :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Love reading the birth stories!

Goodluck farida, will be thinking of you and look forward to the up date! Thankgoodness for Skype!
Keep positive xxx


----------



## Best step mum

Good luck farida xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

baby time, Farida! You go girl :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck Farida!
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Newt4 said:


> Getting really nervous about the ultrasound tomorrow. I'm glad it's first thing in the morning.
> I'm worried about my 1:300 of Edwards syndrome. I know those odds are really good not to have a baby with Edwards but you still worry. I'm also worried about my placenta as it failed with my first.

Good luck hun, Is there a reason they are testing for this? :hugs:

eeeek Farida, sending lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx GOOD LUCK


----------



## BeccaxBump

Girls, does this sound like my anemia?

The past 2 days I've been feeling sicker then usual (I'm still having MS), I'm dizzy, my body feels weak, headaches and super tired.

I don't feel well at all :cry:.
Sorry for the moan.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

It could be Becca but it could also be a cold coming on? A lot of women feel run down towards the end :hugs: Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh, smiley, it's awful. I feel like poop. Just cried to my OH on the phone bless him.
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've had days like that lately. So completely worn out :nope:
:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

BeccaxBump said:


> Oh, smiley, it's awful. I feel like poop. Just cried to my OH on the phone bless him.
> xoxox

:hugs: Have your iron supplements started to help at all? Mine have made absolutely no difference :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've only just got them! My DR's are shocking. I'm scared though, because of what they do to your poop. I'm hoping they pick me up.

@Mama: Sorry you feel ill too.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

My poop hasn't really changed much, if anything, I am going the loo more often! It has made it much darker though. If you do have trouble going to the loo you can ask the doc for some lactulose.


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey ladies,
I'm in the L&D now, the spa like room I showed you! My contractions are getting worse but I'm only 1cm dilated :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm in the L&D now, the spa like room I showed you! My contractions are getting worse but I'm only 1cm dilated :(

Hope it speeds up for you hun! 
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida_2013 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm in the L&D now, the spa like room I showed you! My contractions are getting worse but I'm only 1cm dilated :(

Best of luck Farida! How often are your contractions? Did they confirm your waters had gone then?


----------



## gflady

Ah, this is so exciting! Hope labour goes quick for you farida.

Becca, hope you feel better soon. I think it's normal to feel run down at this point xxx

Smiley, I love exciting post! My pink lining changing bag arrived this morning. It's lush :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck Farida! Try and drink as much fluid as possible, being dehydrated slowed my labor down immensely. X


----------



## Blue_bear

Gflady, I ordered a pink lining bag this morning as my birthday treat! :)


----------



## Lindylou

Keep calm farida. Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good luck Farida!

A baby is an amazing coming home gift for your hubby! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh my ladies, I just flipped my calendar and it was so weird seeing the day circled with a heart that says edd.
Happy Feb luv bug month!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you gflady, I hope so too. 

Who knew pregnancy was so dang hard? Worth it in the end <3
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Blue_bear said:


> Gflady, I ordered a pink lining bag this morning as my birthday treat! :)

They're amazing! Totally worth the money I reckon :) x


----------



## Newt4

My 18 week scan showed a cloroplexus cyst. Dr were not concerned at all about downs or any chromosomal abnormalities as everything came back fine other than the CPC. But a mom still worries.

farida good luck and I hope it quicken for you.

Cherry I'm in deer run and delivering at rocky view.


----------



## babydreams85

Awww, Farida!!! You are getting ready to meet your little girl!!! For some reason I got up and read about your waters and got tears in my eyes...so emotional! This is it ladies, all of our babies will be here very soon!!!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck farida!


----------



## BeccaxBump

babydreams85 said:


> Awww, Farida!!! You are getting ready to meet your little girl!!! For some reason I got up and read about your waters and got tears in my eyes...so emotional! This is it ladies, all of our babies will be here very soon!!!! :)

I hope so chick! I really do <3
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

School run for me now. Ugghh thank god its friday.


----------



## Wiggler

Rest up when you get back hun :hugs: 

I have been busy sorting stuff all morning and I have lost all my motivation now, I just hurt all over and want to sleep :( Still got so much to do... *sigh*


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:-( 
I feel like baby is really low!


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :-(
> I feel like baby is really low!

Maybe it's your turn next!


----------



## fides

Good luck, Farida!!! :happydance:




Lindylou said:


> We need to start a love bugs baby thread. Any ideas for names? How do we do it?

go to this section: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/

and begin a new thread. the only suggestion i would make is listing it as a January - March, 2013 thread so that all of us are included :) for example, the one I am in for my son is Sept-Nov (plus 1 mom who was super late in Dec), so moms from different preg threads eventually joined up in there. besides, i don't see a group in there yet that covers January 2013.

anyway, whoever begins the thread - please post the link in here so i can add it to the first page. :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

My bump feels uncomfortable, thought something was happening but think it is because maternity jeans go under bump and it can push on a sensitive bit now and then! Oh well. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## fides

*and, HAPPY FEBRUARY, ladies!!!*

:dust:
​


----------



## Lindylou

I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go! You will probably do a better job than me :)


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone with the nesting urges want to come finish off all my jobs for me? :haha:

I really should wake Bethany from her nap, but it's quite nice not listening to the kids fighting and screaming at each other.


----------



## Lindylou

I want to get the energy to nest! Since I finished work on Tuesday I'm so tired. Think adrenaline has kept me going and now my body is saying relax!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> :-(
> I feel like baby is really low!

Is he/she really hurting you?

I've noticed baby is hurting me a lot down there, and I feel heavy.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

In my mind, I am being told to go do all sorts of different jobs and begin my nesting....but my body is telling me sit down and do nothing! I dont know which to listen to :haha:


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck Farida!!! So exciting, it's time to meet your little girl! Thinking of you Hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Smiley I am the same, this morning I listened to my mind, now I am listening to my body. I suppose I will have to get on soon though.


----------



## smileyfaces

Well I built the swinging crib while LO had a nap so thats my work for the day done. Got a load of rubbish I need to take to the tip so will do that once OH is home and then time to chill out (again) :rofl:

I usually do a quick clean up before OH gets home from work to make it look like Ive done something while he has been out working all day but he just nipped home to pick something up and I was sat on the couch in pyjamas with the house a pig sty ooops :blush: Bet he knows my secret now :rofl:


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go!

yay! thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

fides said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go!
> 
> yay! thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Maybe we could just change the title on this thread so we can all stay here? :thumbup:

ETA: admin can easily move us from pregnancy groups to parenting groups so that wouldnt be an issue


----------



## Kitty_love

How about "Love Bugs due February 2013" for our new baby/parenting thread? That way, our entire group can shift over regardless of when our babies were or are going to be actually born? It also keeps our Love Bugs theme going...what does everyone think? I'd be happy to start it if we all agree.


----------



## Wiggler

smileyfaces said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go!
> 
> yay! thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could just change the title on this thread so we can all stay here? :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: admin can easily move us from pregnancy groups to parenting groups so that wouldnt be an issueClick to expand...

Love love love this idea! :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Sitting on gym ball now.. Contractions are much more intense and waiting for my pool.... I'll let you know if it helps too.. Gym ball helps though with your back and different positions for labour! 

It was definitely my waters btw and when I got to the hospital I had the bloody show! 

Mw will come checkup cervix soon


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed the gravity will help speed things up for you x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

You will feel better once you get in the water! Good luck!


----------



## babydreams85

Farida, hope you're making good progress!!! Sending dilation vibes!!!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not long farida x


----------



## Kitty_love

Sorry, Smiley. Didn't see your post about the new thread before I posted - we must have been typing at the same time. :haha:


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go!
> 
> yay! thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could just change the title on this thread so we can all stay here? :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: admin can easily move us from pregnancy groups to parenting groups so that wouldnt be an issueClick to expand...

actually, no, they won't. BnB policy is for users to begin a new thread in the appropriate section when one phase of a journey is completed. thus, they will not move ttc groups to pregnancy, preg to parenting, etc. (we tried with our last preg group, so that's how i know). :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Haha its okay its just a suggestion anyway :D


----------



## smileyfaces

fides said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go!
> 
> yay! thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could just change the title on this thread so we can all stay here? :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: admin can easily move us from pregnancy groups to parenting groups so that wouldnt be an issueClick to expand...
> 
> actually, no, they won't. BnB policy is for users to begin a new thread in the appropriate section when one phase of a journey is completed. thus, they will not move ttc groups to pregnancy, preg to parenting, etc. (we tried with our last preg group, so that's how i know). :)Click to expand...

Erm okay :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ps) Just had a look in the parenting clubs and there are a one or two that have been pregnancy groups that have just been moved...these must have slipped through the net at some point! :lol:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> Anyone with the nesting urges want to come finish off all my jobs for me? :haha:
> 
> I really should wake Bethany from her nap, but it's quite nice not listening to the kids fighting and screaming at each other.

you wanna fly me out there I'll gladly finish for you :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yes please! :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Wiggler said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to start a new thread but will try unless anybody else wants to have a go!
> 
> yay! thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could just change the title on this thread so we can all stay here? :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: admin can easily move us from pregnancy groups to parenting groups so that wouldnt be an issueClick to expand...
> 
> Love love love this idea! :happydance:Click to expand...

How do we get admin to do this? Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Farida- you seem to be coping well. Keep us posted! Sending you vibes.


----------



## tntrying22

Oh yay Farida!! Cmon baby!!:happydance::happydance: so glad your mom is there with you!

Weird weather this week, almost 70 on monday, 13 tornados confirmed on Wed and now got some snow last night - high today is 28 degrees. :shrug:

Had my 38 wk dr appt this morning - same "loose" 1cm and 60-75% effaced still. I need some contractions to get this moving LOL. My blood pressure was way lower than last time...? I thought maybe my waters were leaking last night but I was just sweaty again :wacko: Im so ready to not be pregnant anymore!

I told dh it was all his fault we didnt make progress cause he was too sick for hanky panky.:haha:

Ugh I just want to go lay down :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I wish we had internals here sometimes, I would love to know if these cervix pains are doing anything, but then again if they are it would just scare the hell out of me :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck farida!! :)


----------



## Seity

PerpetualMama said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with the nesting urges want to come finish off all my jobs for me? :haha:
> 
> I really should wake Bethany from her nap, but it's quite nice not listening to the kids fighting and screaming at each other.
> 
> you wanna fly me out there I'll gladly finish for you :haha:Click to expand...

I never nest and you can drive here. C'mon down! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Really twingey tonight and oh is not here till 7. Lucky kids are playing lovely (for now) feel like this baby will be a pickle


----------



## Newt4

Scan was good. No sigh of placenta failure or even that I have a gd baby :) 
Baby measuring around 34-35 weeks :)


----------



## Lindylou

Great news newt xx


----------



## embo216

Great news Newt :D


----------



## Newt4

yes now to convince my dr not to induce me around 40 weeks. I really dont think i have GD and if I do its such a mild case. Her belly was measuring a bit larger than her head but not by much.

LOL i know this may sound selfish lol but im kinda disappointed their going to let me go on. lol I know baby isnt ready but a month (or more) of being pregnant is not appealing LOL


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad all was ok xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Glad you got good news, Newt!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Great news, Newt!

A little bump photo to amuse you ladies!

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/62288_311702922265475_1947437545_n_zps05d9f994.jpg

xoxox


----------



## cherrylee

Good luck Farida, really excited for you!

Love the pic Becca, made me smile :)

Newt, glad your scan went well. Congrats :) We should keep in touch, maybe we can have some coffee or play dates lol. I know Calgary is decently large but I'm sure we can figure something out when the time comes!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Fab news Newt, be proud of yourself too how well you have done to stay healthy and working hard to keep your numbers too.

I am fine with my near enough 40 week induction date - it was 38 weeks I really wanted to avoid x


----------



## Lindylou

Just saw mw. Measuring 39cm, baby heart beat good and strong. She is seeing me again Wednesday. I got a bit worried when she started asking how big me and dh were and asked if baby was big. She said measuring average. I hope so!! Evil SIL predicted 8lb 10 the other day grrrrrrr


----------



## babydreams85

Newt, that's wonderful news!


----------



## fides

LOVE the bump pic, becca - that's wayyyy too cute!


afm, having contractions again (30-60 seconds), but they're far apart (3 in an hour), so we're just waiting to see... trying hard not to get hopes up again!


----------



## Newt4

cherrylee said:


> Good luck Farida, really excited for you!
> 
> Love the pic Becca, made me smile :)
> 
> Newt, glad your scan went well. Congrats :) We should keep in touch, maybe we can have some coffee or play dates lol. I know Calgary is decently large but I'm sure we can figure something out when the time comes!

Yes we should keep in touch. Maybe some zoo dates in the summer.
Thanks everyone :)


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> LOVE the bump pic, becca - that's wayyyy too cute!
> 
> 
> afm, having contractions again (30-60 seconds), but they're far apart (3 in an hour), so we're just waiting to see... trying hard not to get hopes up again!

Keeping everything crossed that this is it for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hehe, thanks ladies.

Hope your contractions mount to something hun!
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Fab news Newt.
Love the photo becca.
Ooh midnight maybe it's the start?
Fides finger and toes crossed for you.

Wonder how farida is getting on?

Are you ladies telling friends and family if and when your in labour?
Last time I started at midnight and delivered at 11am. But I was admitted in hospital at 6am and didn't tell anyone.... It was my due date too so people were very shocked when we called them!


----------



## embo216

Exciting Fides! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not telling them lol but I might pop it on here if time but not fb  jem I think its just the afterschool rush and tea time etc xx


----------



## embo216

Well I only really have my Sister and my Mum and my Mums watching the kids so she will know and I will let my Sister know :) Last time I put a status up when my waters broke first thing :lol: Might avoid that this time though


----------



## Wiggler

My mum and her lot will know, but only cos she is our childcare, and she is also a blabbermouth so she will tell EVERYONE :dohh: 

Everyone has been warned not to put anything on FB though.


----------



## Lindylou

fides said:


> LOVE the bump pic, becca - that's wayyyy too cute!
> 
> 
> afm, having contractions again (30-60 seconds), but they're far apart (3 in an hour), so we're just waiting to see... trying hard not to get hopes up again!

Good luck fides


----------



## Jembug

Shaun's mum will as she will have the girls an I hope I can up date you ladies on here- to keep me sane!!! I'm relying on you lot, so no pressure!

I've managed to get out the bedtime routine as Shaun is in and getting them ready.... So story time is my fun time. Pj's for me, if can get out of this yummy bath?


----------



## Wiggler

I'll probably be on here like I was with my daughter, updating every few minutes and spamming up the thread :rofl:

I hurt all over, I really overdid it today. I am screwed if I go into labour tonight, I can hardly move :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

I will be on here too and hoping you ladies will keep me going! Now I'm in mat leave will keep checking in so Jem I will be with you... Or we might labour together!!

Mw offered to do a sweep Wednesday but don't think I will. X


----------



## fides

Jembug said:


> Are you ladies telling friends and family if and when your in labour?
> Last time I started at midnight and delivered at 11am. But I was admitted in hospital at 6am and didn't tell anyone.... It was my due date too so people were very shocked when we called them!

ha ha - i'm just now debating this very question - to call or not to call... :haha: 

in my 3rd hour of contractions now, and they're avg. 8 min apart and 2 minutes long now... sooo hoping this is it and that we'll be in established labor soon... thank you ladies for all the support and good vibes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tntrying22

fides said:


> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies telling friends and family if and when your in labour?
> Last time I started at midnight and delivered at 11am. But I was admitted in hospital at 6am and didn't tell anyone.... It was my due date too so people were very shocked when we called them!
> 
> ha ha - i'm just now debating this very question - to call or not to call... :haha:
> 
> in my 3rd hour of contractions now, and they're avg. 8 min apart and 2 minutes long now... sooo hoping this is it and that we'll be in established labor soon... thank you ladies for all the support and good vibes!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

OOOOh fides!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed this is it hun! :happydance: Start running up and down the stairs to get things moving :haha:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Fingers crossed this is it hun! :happydance: Start running up and down the stairs to get things moving :haha:

'has visions of Sasha running up and down stairs in labour':haha:


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck Fides!


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck Fides!


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed this is it hun! :happydance: Start running up and down the stairs to get things moving :haha:
> 
> 'has visions of Sasha running up and down stairs in labour':haha:Click to expand...

I live in a flat :rofl: 

I most certainly did NOT jump on the bed when I was in labour with Bethany...:blush: :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck fides. Have you called them. 

Hope you are doing ok farida.


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> Good luck fides. Have you called them.

thanks, and yep, called them - i'm to call back when they're down to 5-6 minutes; DH is setting up the pool.


----------



## Newt4

GO fides GO!!!! Good luck!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Jembug

Ooooh fides so exciting!!!!! And it's your due date!
Can't wait to hear your water birth- that's what I want :)


----------



## rem_82

BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey ladies, here is my little girl, for those who havent seen. We called her Emily Jean. She weighed 6lb 1 oz, so quite tiny. 
I managed to get on with it til 4.45am when they started to get intense, so woke oh up and then i rang hospital, who said I should come down. We took an hour and a half as, oh had to eat, get dressed etc, and then we had to get ds up and take him to my friends, so we got there about 6.30am. When i got there i was only 4cm dilated, and then 10 mins later my waters broke, and they checked again and i was 7cm. She said something about wanting to push soon, and i dint feel it yet, but withing 10 mins i was ready to push and she checked and said i was ready!!! anyway 4 pushes later she was out!!! I couldnt believe how quick it all happened and disaster free it was. She was born at 7.29am on 31.01.13!! 

thank u for all your kind words of support.

I havent had a chance to read through the last 48 hours yet, so i apologise. Am i right in thinking fides is in labour???
 



Attached Files:







202 (640x479).jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yay Fides!

Rem, she's gorgeous, congrats!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Rem - Farida is in labour too :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Yep Fides and Farida! I think they were just waiting for February to arrive :lol: 

Emily is so beautiful, how big was your first hun? Was it a surprise she was 6lb? I think this one will be a lot smaller to what I'm used too


----------



## smileyfaces

Wonderful birth story Rem! She is a beauty!! Yep fides and farida are racin to the finish line too! :haha:


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Rem!!! She is so cute!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ohh well done rem she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Jembug

Congrats Ruth, she is s beauty! Hope my birth is as quick as yours xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wow so exciting now!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Can I go into labour next? Pretty please :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Il be happy after 39 weeks lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Emily is beautiful Rem - well done :flower:

Good luck Fides and Farida - more babies soon!!!!!!

My 36+4 bump below - I am much smaller than I was with my first :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/IMG01473-20130201-2038_zps2215ef95.jpg


----------



## embo216

That's a really beautiful bump AP :cloud9: I should do another bump shot really, I don't feel very big!


----------



## Miss Ashley

So much action!!

Congrats Rem :) 

Good luck, Fides!


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations rem. she is beautiful. 

Lovely bump AP.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cute bump xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump! :happydance:


----------



## cherrylee

I'm so envious of all the ladies in labour and who've had their LOs! Good luck and congrats ladies!!!

I hope I'm next lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Awwww rem emily is beautiful, good luck to farida and fides eek more ikkle luv bugs on the way, my little luv bug is amazing shes such a quiet baby has only cried once so far love her to bits

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/DSC_0046.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

She is so tiny and perfect whisper. So lovely. Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Loving this thread atm


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck fides!!:happydance:

Beautiful baby girl Rem <3 congrats!!
love the pretty baby Whisper <3
awesome bump A looks like mine- right out there!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity, you're not too bad of a drive I'm sure, much closer than England :haha:


----------



## Seity

Congrats Rem and whisper.
Good luck fides and farida!

Lots of excitement now that it's February.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Feeling bit sorry for myself tonight snd sicky again. How is everyone else?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Feeling bit sorry for myself tonight snd sicky again. How is everyone else?

Sorry you're feeling that way hun :hugs:. Make sure you're resting, you're not exactly doing the easiest thing right now, cooking a baby ;).

I'm not enjoying my iron tablets at all, also not enjoy how Lily seems to put so much pressure into my pelvis I buckle!
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeh I have been weeing for england last few days!


----------



## PerpetualMama

outside with my dogs earlier, it's blowing a gale and it's 20 degrees, and I'm too big to zip my coat. So cold, and yes having a private pity party and cried all the way up the stairs. My back aches and I'm exhausted from 2 nights with zero sleep, and 2 more with only 3 hours each. baby is heavy, I can't reach stuff I need to get to without bumping the bump so my bump is sore. Yup, just about had it today :cry: Oh andI'm just so bitchy :blush:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sounds like a few of us are a wee bit fed up! Think we deserve it though ;).
xoxox


----------



## ayclobes

I have a similar dilema on names...dh is adamant we keep the name we've been calling him---Preston. But, i kinda want to name him Philip! the middle name would be wayne (after dh's dad)..but i dont know. I'm waiting til he comes out to decide which name he looks like. I like the name Gavin, but i have a cousin who named her little boy davyn..too close?


----------



## PerpetualMama

ayclobes said:


> I have a similar dilema on names...dh is adamant we keep the name we've been calling him---Preston. But, i kinda want to name him Philip! the middle name would be wayne (after dh's dad)..but i dont know. I'm waiting til he comes out to decide which name he looks like. I like the name Gavin, but i have a cousin who named her little boy davyn..too close?

worse case scenario ad you can't decide throw all 3 in an emesis basin and draw one out? :haha:
I like philip myself...


----------



## Seity

I like Philip as well. 
If you can't decide you don't have to name your baby right away. At least with the birth certificates here, you simply leave the first and middle names blank and you have up to a year to give your child a name. You do have to give the last name though and can't change that.


----------



## tntrying22

Jembug said:


> Congrats Ruth, she is s beauty! Hope my birth is as quick as yours xx

Me too! Congrats Rem!!! Shes a doll baby!

I've been in a foul mood today too - dh has been aggravating me most of the day, tried to nap today and of course my phone rings/dogs barking incessantly/belly itching ruined that. Now dh has gone to a friends house and Im stuck home alone again on a freaking weekend night. SO OVER it. GRRR!

I think I have PUPPPs now too that I googled itchy stretch marks and oh yay, no real help for that other than delivery....rains it pours I guess. :( 

If this mood continues it could be hazardous to my wallet/waistline. Im libel to do some online shopping or take myself to eat junk food!


----------



## Newt4

Im not in a good mood either. Tired,sore, uncomfortable and of coarse heartburn.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Nothing worse than a night of listening to the kids upstairs running marathons back and forth down the hallways...

I'm not a Mom yet so I can't officially know what I'll do when the situation arises for me, but I REALLY think I'd have a little more consideration for those living downstairs and attempt to keep the races to a minimum...


----------



## ayclobes

I think here, you have to give the baby a name before you leave the hospital..that way they can do the birth certificate and the social security card app they do right away.


----------



## fides

rem_82 said:


> BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey ladies, here is my little girl, for those who havent seen. We called her Emily Jean.

HUGE congratulations!! She's gorgeous! 4 pushes? well done! :thumbup:



WhisperOfHope said:


> my little luv bug is amazing shes such a quiet baby has only cried once so far love her to bits

adorable! how in the world have you gotten her to only cry once?! that's amazing! congrats :)


afm, contractions continued for a few more hours today at the same pace - they got up to 3 minutes long, but never got closer than 7 min apart, and then after a few hours of that pace, suddenly, they....just..........stopped. :shrug: yep. should_ not _have gotten my hopes up. :dohh: now i'm just really, really sore in the bottom of my bump, and still having the lower back tightenings every half hour or so like i did yesterday. my body just can't seem to commit to going into active labor!! :wacko: good news is, the birth pool is out of the box and ready for when we need it! :haha:


so sorry some of you ladies are feeling fed up and not in a good mood tonight - huge :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully it won't be too long now fides :hugs:

pelvis is killing me and I can't sleep :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've got reflux, so I can't sleep. :( Off to get a glass of milk!


----------



## Wiggler

Aw no I hope the milk helps :hugs:

Good thing I am awake really, my son has woken a few times and I managed to get him back to sleep, it's pretty much unheard of for him to sleep in this late, he is a very very early riser :nope:


----------



## Jembug

Oh fixes how disappointing! Keep chin up, it will happen!

Sorry some are feeling rubbish, acid reflux- won't miss that!

Happy due date to me= no baby!
She has to wait now, it's my Demi's 2nd birthday Tomoz and I need to be here!!!
Shaun is off to play golf, with his phone on I must add! 

What's everyone else up to?

Oh whisper and Ruth, your bubba's are beautiful x


----------



## Jembug

Wiggler. Same as! My girls were giggling in bed until 9pm last night!!! Still asleep now but I think they will be grumps today!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy due date Jem! :happydance:

I've been awake since about 3am, so relaxing morning, then cuddle up with Dylan and have a nap when Bethany does, then getting on with getting everything organised.


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan woke at 6am in the end, very very proud of him :cloud9: He had about 11 hours sleep which is a record for him. Hopefully when the baby is born it doesn't mess up his sleep too much, poor thing has so many sleep issues :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry, fides. Hopefully wont be much longer.

I had a shit sleep last night wth LO moaning every half hour and my hips hurting and being super duper thirsty all night. Feel as though Ive not slept at all :nope:

Happy due date Jem :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Happy due date Jem!

Beautiful pics Ruth & whisper!

I'm with you guys on the sleep front. Got about 4 hours and woke up with rubbish acid reflux. Got my baby shower today so hopefully will stay awake for it!


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm with you all on the rubbish sleep. My hips hurt so much, my heartburn kills and DS son woke up at 4am. Yuk.


----------



## cherrylee

It's 2 am here, I'm having a horrible sleep. DS woke up and wouldn't stop crying and of course I had JUST managed to finally fall asleep but DH couldn't/wouldn't tend to him for me UGH!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Awww, poor ladies! Sleep isn't easy now is it? :( think they'd let us sleep knowing we won't be doing it much soon! :haha:

My iron tablets are giving me such bad tummy ache :(. I also think Lily has dropped again! Hope that's a good sign!
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Happy due date Jem. 

Fides. Hopefully all those contractions have helped and will speed up your labour xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was restless all night too :-( 
Happy Due date Jemma!


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone, I just keep waking up in the night thinking it's going to start :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive just been and done the food shop with LO. Me and OH had a big row so I told him he wasnt allowed to come lol. Knackered now :(


----------



## embo216

Bet it was busy on a Saturday :( Hope your OH makes it up to you :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh hun. Men are rubbish at times!


----------



## smileyfaces

It wasnt too bad really, got there at 09.05am and the car park was practically empty.

Im just fed up of him tbh, he is always in a bad mood and no matter howmnice I am to him he just pulls his face. And Im sick of him swearing and raising his voice at Oscar :nope: If Oscar is shouting and screaming he starts going "oh for f*cks sake Oscar shush!" and I snapped at him this morning and told him he has no rights to swear and raise his voice at my son who is just playing with his toys! He said "yeah well he pisses me off when he screams" :growlmad: I said well I hate to break it to you but kids make noise and scream, hes your son so deal with it!

Anyway that errupted into an argument about how "unhappy I make him" (even though Im constantly trying to please him lately coz hes in a bad mood all the time!!) and that hes in a bad mood all the time coz I get on his nerves :cry:

So I went to Asda on my own with LO :lol: Im not bothered how he soeaks to me or makes me upset but Im sick to death of his attitude towards Oscar.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I think there is something in the air with men being grumpy gits at the moment. We should sent them all off to boot camp! :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Happy Due date Jem! Hope she holds off til after your little girl's party :haha:
I know the feeling there, my LO has been hanging out so low we all thought for sure she'd come early, and so we were afraid to plan DS birthday party (his 6th birthday was December 26 and being so close to Christmas we decided to hold off a bit on the party) but I bit the bullet and said let's make it for February 2...what are the odds that I'll be in labor on THAT particular day for those 3 hours? when it's still almost 2 weeks til my due date and I have NEVER delivered one early? SO, now his party is in 7 hours at the bowling alley, and we have the home inspection at the new house in an hour and a half :happydance:. (Praying it goes well and nothing messes this up!)

I'm ok with whenever LO decides to show up as long as it's not 2 weeks late (or 12-14 days late rather), because we're supposed to close on the house that day! In the mean time I am doing school work and cleaning out/throwing out/packing up the house. I refuse to bring all this crap with me when I move!! (hope I'm not premature packing before we get the final approvals etc :blush:)

Fides: Hopefully all that work your body did has accomplished something and you're closer than you were before it started. Was it painful at all, or just annoying?


----------



## smileyfaces

Wonder how Farida is getting on?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs smiley xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I manage one hour before alarm gets me up to express!!

Jude seems to have turned a corner. We are off all ventilation and in a normal cot in SCBU. He also took a 20 min bf this morning. :)


----------



## embo216

Nixilix said:


> I manage one hour before alarm gets me up to express!!
> 
> Jude seems to have turned a corner. We are off all ventilation and in a normal cot in SCBU. He also took a 20 min bf this morning. :)

That's fantastic news hun- must be all the magic Mummy milkm:happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, smiley, that sucks. :( If anything gets to me, it's people swearing around kids, so I can understand how frustrating that is. Hopefully he'll come around and realise how he's making you feel, saying things like what he said to you. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Amazing news about jude xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 I'm glad Jude is doing so well, Nix. Any indications about when he might get home?


----------



## embo216

Nothing on Farida's FB, I'm hoping shes holding her little lady safely in her arms :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I keep checking on FB too! I need an update!! :D


----------



## Jembug

Yay Nix I'm so happy for you and Jude! Hope you get to be a family of four very soon
Xxx

Smiley, although my DH doesn't swear at our girls, he does
Get cross with them for just playing. He thinks kids should be quiet!! Ha. I know he won't cope well with baby arrives coz obviously she will cry!

My DH has been a lazy git this weeks, not helping with the girls... So this afternoon, we need to get to the shop and as it's a lovely day I'm hoping a
Walk around the lakes... Can't wait to see DH's delightful face when
He what I've got planned this afternoon!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wow this thread moves so quickly...

Congrats rem!

Happy due date jem

:hugs: smiley

:hugs: fides

Great news nix glad to hear Jude is doing well!


----------



## embo216

The 1st photo is 36+3 and the 2nd is 39+3. Does anyone think I've grown very much? I don't feel very big :wacko:

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/3030c3aa-3fbe-4cc7-83b8-19fb67504619_zpsdd91d97a.jpg

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f170/embo216/47363e64-2998-4306-a1a8-61b038a8759a_zps6ecdb985.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think your bump has dropped loads em!! :D


----------



## rem_82

aww fides, im sorry it all stopped!!!! hopefully not long now.

happy due date jem.

smiley, that makes me angry. oh hates when alfie runs the supermarket, or antwhere thats not home, and he gets really wound up with him. I hope things get better, and as much as u say u dont care how he talks to u, i know it probabley upsets u, so sending hugs.

I hope farida is ok, cos she alone isnt she? or has dh run back? good luck farida!!

AFM, im quite tired, but not as bad as i thought i would be. i gave up bf today as when she latched on it made me cry out. so painful, and she struggles to stay latched on, so spoke to oh and we agreed to try bottle. she is taken it well. Please dont think bad of me for giving up.
my ds loves her to pieces at the moment. its so cute.

hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Kitty_love

So glad to hear the good news about Jude, Nix! Sounds like he's doing great!

Happy due date Jem!

Sorry to the ladies feeling so poorly. :hugs:

Thinking about you, Farida. :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw Ruth, don't worry about what others think about you giving up breast feeding. If it was making you miserable, who can blame you? It's your choice. :) :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

No news on Fides or Farida? :( I'd love an update!

Well, I still feel pretty ill! And I'm super exhausted. I'm going to get a shower and get in some PJ's I think. Hope this baby comes soon - I'm one fed up mama.

Hope you ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo you have certainly dropped and look bigger! Eeek getting close now!

Rem, :hugs: No one would think bad of you for giving up BF, ever. Dont beat yourself up about it! 

I will get a bump pic in a bit, OH is going out for a drink so Im gunna stick my pj's on and lie on the couch and feel sorry for myself :haha: Im FINALLY full term tomorrow, it seems to have taken ages to reach this point!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and Nix, wonderful new about Jude! Hope he continues to thrive!


----------



## babydreams85

Hope Farida is doing well and has her little girl. 

Great news about little Jude and all the other new babies who are doing well!

Embo, I can see a difference, and definitely dropped!


----------



## BeccaxBump

You know when you drop a significant amount...is that a good sign? I've really really dropped lately, it's unreal.
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> You know when you drop a significant amount...is that a good sign? I've really really dropped lately, it's unreal.
> xoxox

I think so, but my little boy has been dropped low and engaged for several weeks now and nothing yet! It probably means more if you weren't dropped/engaged and all of a sudden you are?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo, I hope so! I'll show you the difference in just a few days.

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/C9444CFD-2304-4417-BFB2-6B50905E666E-612-0000003A54146BDD.jpg https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/419CB9EB-62DA-4B27-8676-60A071FCA572-519-000000AED393D77C_zps99e53f58.jpg

I've dropped right? :thumbup:
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> Ooo, I hope so! I'll show you the difference in just a few days.
> 
> https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/C9444CFD-2304-4417-BFB2-6B50905E666E-612-0000003A54146BDD.jpg https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/419CB9EB-62DA-4B27-8676-60A071FCA572-519-000000AED393D77C_zps99e53f58.jpg
> 
> I've dropped right? :thumbup:
> xoxox

Definitely!! Hopefully she comes very very soon!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh hun! I hope so...lol! Hope your bubs does too <3
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Whoa, Bec! She must be locked and loaded! :D


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:


> Ooo, I hope so! I'll show you the difference in just a few days.
> 
> https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/C9444CFD-2304-4417-BFB2-6B50905E666E-612-0000003A54146BDD.jpg https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/419CB9EB-62DA-4B27-8676-60A071FCA572-519-000000AED393D77C_zps99e53f58.jpg
> 
> I've dropped right? :thumbup:
> xoxox

Great bump! You've dropped for sure hun. I dropped hugely with my 2nd and he came the day after but this one been dropped for over a week at least and still not here :dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Babies can be engaged at zero station for weeks though, right?


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> Babies can be engaged at zero station for weeks though, right?

Yep! I keep dropping and then he will float back up :dohh: But you are right, once at zero station it is anybody's guess as to when baby comes!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wow, they are SO awkward babies aren't they? :haha:
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

My MW said that after your first they don't always actually engage until last minute and if the do engage they can pop in and out as your muscles are more lax. Great!


----------



## Seity

39 weeks :happydance: Just waiting on baby now.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=560417&d=1359822733

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=560419&d=1359822751


----------



## smileyfaces

Heres my bump at 36+6... 1 day away from term! :happydance: Apologies for the pj's :haha: And my saggy skin hanging out of the bottom of my top :rofl:


https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/34e154c68d07cd944f4ef0ca992944e8.jpg


----------



## embo216

ooh impressive bump smiley! Seity your all ready to go!


----------



## embo216

I'm so crampy tonight :( I need a few more days little man so stay put!


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 Yeah, my baby can't come until my rented TENS machine arrives on 14th! :p


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> I'm so crampy tonight :( I need a few more days little man so stay put!

Wat kind of cramps are they? I hope LO stays in there to bake a bit longer for you!



mrsswaffer said:


> <3 Yeah, my baby can't come until my rented TENS machine arrives on 14th! :p

:haha: This made me laugh!


----------



## embo216

I plan on getting a takeaway and have a movie night just with myself so going into labour would ruin my plans :lol:


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so crampy tonight :( I need a few more days little man so stay put!
> 
> Wat kind of cramps are they? I hope LO stays in there to bake a bit longer for you!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> <3 Yeah, my baby can't come until my rented TENS machine arrives on 14th! :pClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: This made me laugh!Click to expand...

strong period type cramps, they are pretty constant though :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw Em, I'm alone tonight too. We should be alone together. <3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Àww hugs. I hate this time off day as my cramps get awful. Both kids tired and in vile moods!


----------



## embo216

I'm always on my own on weekends once the monsters have gone down :( OH works the whole weekend so I don't see him from 6pm Friday night till 10am Monday morning :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yummm! Takeaway! I'm pretty crampy tonight, in my back. I feel super nauseous too.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs:

I get period cramps a lot too, and a horrible weird pain in my cervix.


----------



## smileyfaces

MF, my LO is being a complete terror today. He is testing my patience but then he starts laughing and my heart melts and I can be mad any more :haha:

Ive had awful cervix pains over the last two days, really hope it is starting to change.

Im making fish, chips, mushy peas and bread and butter for tea. Was going to have a takeaway but I have far too many so thought Id save my cash and make something. Quite looking forward to it actually!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo dinner sounds yum. M is testing my patience today. Roll on [email protected]


----------



## embo216

That dinner sounds yummy (couldn't do the peas though)


----------



## smileyfaces

Mushy peas are the best bit :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I don't know what I'm having for tea, I'm too tired to cook :haha:. 
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a mini chicken and veg pie with chips. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we had risotto but I didnt really want it but had already started making it lol.


----------



## embo216

Ive never had risotto :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Mine was rubbish, I burnt the chips :( Was too distracted reading threads on here. Oh well! Theres nothing on telly tonight. Cant wait for Ant and Decs Saturday Night Takeaway to come back!


----------



## embo216

Nothing on TV?! What about the TV genius that is take me out!


----------



## smileyfaces

Im over it! It is getting boring now! I used to like it for the first couple of series but it kinda grates on me now :haha: Paddys 'sayings' get worse every week :dohh:


----------



## embo216

aww no you can't hate on Paddy! I do think it's loosing its specialness though :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ruby is watching Monkey Life again. She wants to work at Monkey world when she is older :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am watching crap You've Been Framed right now, though I have started 'Once Upon A Time' on Netflix, so I might put that on in a bit! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I like Paddy, I just think they are running out of things to make him say to make people laugh, IYKWIM? I will still be watching it though :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Ruby is watching Monkey Life again. She wants to work at Monkey world when she is older :D

I am desperate to go to Monkey world!! Poor Jim :(:cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Just ten more minutes until I can put normal tv back on...bedtime hour is finishing at 7pm on cbeebies thank God! Then I think Splash is on (what a load of crap) and then Take me out. Oh the joys. Think Id rather watch Cbeebies actually....


----------



## embo216

mrsswaffer said:


> I am watching crap You've Been Framed right now, though I have started 'Once Upon A Time' on Netflix, so I might put that on in a bit! :)

Im a huge once upon a time fan! I actually don't know anyone else who watched it though :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Ruby is watching Monkey Life again. She wants to work at Monkey world when she is older :D
> 
> I am desperate to go to Monkey world!! Poor Jim :(:cry:Click to expand...

We will have to meet up there if you do your holiday down this way :)



smileyfaces said:


> Just ten more minutes until I can put normal tv back on...bedtime hour is finishing at 7pm on cbeebies thank God! Then I think Splash is on (what a load of crap) and then Take me out. Oh the joys. Think Id rather watch Cbeebies actually....


Do you know what? SOmetimes I turn off kids tv and think aghhh relief from annoying kids programmes but then I turn the TV off as it depresses me there is actually NOTHING to watch!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hate Saturday night TV! 

My cramps hurt :( and I have the poops, great :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

embo216 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I am watching crap You've Been Framed right now, though I have started 'Once Upon A Time' on Netflix, so I might put that on in a bit! :)
> 
> Im a huge once upon a time fan! I actually don't know anyone else who watched it though :(Click to expand...

I only started it yesterday, and watched the second episode earlier today, but I love it so far. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have netflix too so may search that later!


----------



## Wiggler

Mushy peas :sick: :nope:

Nothing on TV here until Casualty, I'll probably put e4 on as background noise :haha:

The kids are in bed! :happydance: little monsters have driven me mad all day!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine have got 20mins LOL


----------



## cherrylee

Just got all caught up again lol, glad you ladies and babies are doing okay :D

I'm having a real pregnant brain day and I'm so tired because I got a whole three and a half hours sleep last night :( BLAH!!!

Today I'm semi crampy and feel like I'm being punched in the vagina UGH. I'd love it if something picked up and LO was evicted lol!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I cant believe you are all mushy peas haters! :rofl:

LO has no intention of going to bed yet. He will be up till about 9pm probably :(


----------



## Blue_bear

My little monster is refusing to go to bed at the moment, we have the '18 month sleep regression' going on here. DH and I had an epic fallout earlier too so were doing that awkward forced polite conversation stuff!


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you sleep better tonight Cherry :hugs:

Eeek Smiley :hugs: Dylan used to stay up that late and it drove me mad, with his early mornings I really really NEED my evenings as a bit of child free time or I go doolally. Hope he decides to have an early night tonight :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Blue :hugs:


----------



## Seity

We just finished watching season 1 of 'Once Upon a Time' on Netflix and started 'Lost Girl' last night. Really liking both series. We don't have TV service, so I never have to worry about what's on.


----------



## Jembug

Me and the Mr were bickering this afternoon :(

And I'm a mushy pea hater and a take me out lover!

My girls didn't eat there tea but Shaun is making a feta and filo pastry pie- nice but it's not wanted... I fancy a curry :)

Becca, keep an eye on those pains, I get loose poops in labour!

Hope you all sleep better tonight, my girls doing the usual climbing onto eachothers bunk beds! 

Any news on Farida? Hope she just has no Internet to update us.


----------



## Jembug

What's 'once upon a time?'


----------



## smileyfaces

Seems like a few of us have had problems with our Oh's today!!

Yep, Im hoping Fraida updates us on heresoon or on her facebook! Hopefully she is just preoccupied with looking after a newborn!


----------



## Wiggler

I saw Farida veiwing the thread earlier today, she might just have rubbish signal. Hopefully her and baby are snuggling right now.

My terror of a daughter has chewed a chunk from the bumper of the pram :growlmad: She has been chewing EVERYTHING the past week or so, destroyed 4-5 books, clothes etc etc, well I finally managed to get a finger in her mouth and the poor lovey is teething :( Just what I need right now. Luckily she isn't upset, as long as she has something to chew on. Like a puppy :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

I'm getting a curry now :)
I'm absolute nightmare is doing a pooh in labour!!! But doing a curry pooh- that would be terrors! Sorry tmi ha


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jembug said:


> I'm getting a curry now :)
> I'm absolute nightmare is doing a pooh in labour!!! But doing a curry pooh- that would be terrors! Sorry tmi ha

Ha ha I thought that about take away too! My oh better come home in a better mood!


----------



## Newt4

LOL curry poo


----------



## Peachypoo

Hiya ladies, havnt posted here in long time, but thought I'd see how u guys are!!! ?? I've just gone a day over due, any1 else in same boat??


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your not waiting much longer, How are you feeling?


----------



## embo216

Happy due date :) I'm still 4 days from mine- not feeling too bad :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Peachy...hope you are not waiting too much longer!


----------



## tntrying22

embo216 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I am watching crap You've Been Framed right now, though I have started 'Once Upon A Time' on Netflix, so I might put that on in a bit! :)
> 
> Im a huge once upon a time fan! I actually don't know anyone else who watched it though :(Click to expand...

MEEEE!!!! We love it!! I am in loooove with Hook. So dreamy!!:blush:

Jem, great show about fairytale characters - they start out cursed and trying to lift it in the first season and then this second season has been like ok what now??? Writers are the same as Lost if you watched that (i didnt) so it's got loads of turns and intrigues about who everyone was. Reveals everyone's characters and connections over each episode. Acting and costumes are great!

I got a hankering to clean everything today - just felt like there was dog hair and germs lingering everywhere from the two sick ones this past weekend. I've taken some tylenol so hoping I can still move in a few hours :wacko: 

Got some cloth diapers coming soon!! I am excited to give them a try since I work from home so here a lot and see if they save us some money. I am going to use disposables since we've gotten so many til he's out of size 1 though - not sure I could do CD with a newborn! Are they really popular in the UK? They are kind of a growing thing here - my friends think I am crazy to put poop in the washer...haha. Anyone else planning to CD?

What are mushy peas?? Yikes they sound gross LOL!!! Mashed peas? Like baby food? I think I'm going to have to go for some frozen yogurt here soon!


----------



## Jembug

Hey peachy I'm due today but no baby either! And your hertfordshire... You going to Lister?

Thanks TNT, mushy peas is just like mashed peas with water... Yuck!
Although my husband loves them!


----------



## tntrying22

Jembug said:


> Hey peachy I'm due today but no baby either! And your hertfordshire... You going to Lister?
> 
> Thanks TNT, mushy peas is just like mashed peas with water... Yuck!
> Although my husband loves them!

Oh yuck LOL :haha: I don't even like peas on their best behavior.
Happy due dates ladies!


----------



## smileyfaces

Tnt mushy peas are just really sloppy peas :haha: They are yummy!


----------



## embo216

I worked as a waitress in a chippy for years and I can safely say I never want to smell mushy peas ever again in my life :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Yack mushy peas!


----------



## smileyfaces

Am I the ONLY one who likes them?! :dohh: haha!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi whisper! How are you and Lena?


----------



## Wiggler

tnt - Cloth nappies aren't really all that poplar over here, but I think more and more people are trying them. I really really want to use them, but OH says no :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Hi whisper! How are you and Lena?

Hiya we are doing good I was able to be mummy properly today changed fed and winded her then stood and watched her u2 check up shes lost weight is down to 5 lbs now but the ped said its normal and in babies that had iugr they usualy catch back up quickly, im totaly in love with her just watch her sleeping and the faces she pulls <3


----------



## Wiggler

I love seeing the pics of Lena on FB, she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

WhisperOfHope said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Hi whisper! How are you and Lena?
> 
> Hiya we are doing good I was able to be mummy properly today changed fed and winded her then stood and watched her u2 check up shes lost weight is down to 5 lbs now but the ped said its normal and in babies that had iugr they usualy catch back up quickly, im totaly in love with her just watch her sleeping and the faces she pulls <3Click to expand...

Aww wonderful! She will put the weight back on soon enough, dont worry! X


----------



## embo216

My Mum loves mushy peas :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Got OH scrubbing the tops of the cupboards in the kitchen atm, if I can't nest properly, then he can do it for me :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> My Mum loves mushy peas :haha:

She has good taste :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love mushy peas mmmm

Hi whisper


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lol! I love how the last few pages have been about mushy peas :rofl:
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love food atm. Anyone else always hungry?
My cervix hurts. What a weird feeling. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Wiggler said:


> I love seeing the pics of Lena on FB, she is beautiful :cloud9:

Thank you lol ive been snap happy as my parents want lots of pics lol


----------



## embo216

I've been more hungry than usual too Em :) 

Whisper little Lena is really beautiful- her skin is just perfect! Any idea when you can go home?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WhisperOfHope said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I love seeing the pics of Lena on FB, she is beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you lol ive been snap happy as my parents want lots of pics lolClick to expand...

She really is beautiful x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hungry a lot of the time too, I try to hold off from stuffing my face but some days I just have to eat and eat. I need to stop worrying about it really, this is the last time I am ever going to be pregnant so I may as well enjoy it :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im just so hungry its unreal! Downside is it triggers of heartburn.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> I've been more hungry than usual too Em :)
> 
> Whisper little Lena is really beautiful- her skin is just perfect! Any idea when you can go home?

Im not sure hopefully monday but depends on the docs bens itching to get her home hes such a proud papa bless him


----------



## Lindylou

Some lovely bump pics!

I love mushy peas. So yummy!

Been out today with dh. Had a lovely time. Cinema and dinner.. Don't know how much longer we will be doing that!!

Any news from farida?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had a fun day, lindy x


----------



## Lindylou

If was so nice, even though I couldn't walk too fast and needed to stop for a drink a few times!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Haha I find my OH takes big strides too and I just waddle behind!


----------



## mrsswaffer

No mushy peas for me, thanks girls! :sick:

I am starrrrving though! I think it's time for a late night bowl of cereal! :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh Bex! I'm so jealous! My morning sickness means I can't eat cold milk .

Think of me when you're eating your bowl of cereal :p
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, I totally did. <3 The milk helps my reflux. :)


----------



## Lindylou

MF- I linked dh arm and held him back. It was so cold walking to the far I did pick up speed even though LO was bouncing!! Not very comfortable


----------



## babydreams85

I thought I might vomit reading through pages and pages about peas! LOL Yuuuckk to any green vegetable!!!! 

Cramps and backache for me tonight too...and lightening bolt pains in my cervix. We must all be gearing up to have these babies!!!!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What a surprise that cramping starts again at night. Will be gone by morning no doubt x


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> I thought I might vomit reading through pages and pages about peas! LOL Yuuuckk to any green vegetable!!!!
> 
> Cramps and backache for me tonight too...and lightening bolt pains in my cervix. We must all be gearing up to have these babies!!!!! :)

Hahaha LOL. 

I am open to it! They've come so far from the towels and pins and they seem like they save you so much as you can keep using them for more babies...I can't wait to see his little bum in the cute colors!

Whisper so glad you all are doing well!


----------



## cherrylee

I like both mushy peas and once upon a time lol!


----------



## Newt4

I cloth diaper. We started late with my daughter so I don't have any newborn ones. I might skip the newborn ones though we'll see how small she is.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Holy moly how awkward is dtd with a ginormous bump!!??


----------



## tntrying22

Ok question for you ladies. Circumcision is not routinely done in the UK - right? Is anyone planning to have it done? It is very common here. I am really on the fence about it and more leaning to not doing it...


----------



## Seity

I had my first son circumcised and will be having this one done as well. I think it's up to you and cut or not doesn't matter, either is a perfectly fine option.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

tntrying22 said:


> Ok question for you ladies. Circumcision is not routinely done in the UK - right? Is anyone planning to have it done? It is very common here. I am really on the fence about it and more leaning to not doing it...

Im uk so no advice as my son has not been done x


----------



## Newt4

No advice as I have girls but do what you feel is right. Don't let both sides push your decision.


----------



## Jembug

Just got girls and in the Uk, so not sure what I'd do?


----------



## Kitty_love

I was on the fence about it as well. Kind of leaning toward no, but oh insisted on it. Our dr said about 90 % are in our area of US. That didn't sway me either way though, not one to always follow the majority or care about that. But, like I said oh insisted it be done. Strange how it is so prevalent here in US, but not in rest of the world? Maybe I just don't understand being a girl?!? He is healing well from it and doesn't seem to be bothered anymore, but I have to say it broke my heart to hear him crying like it was painful the first day or so afterward when he dirtied his diaper or needed to be changed.

Do whatever you and your oh think is best. Like Newt said, it's your family's decision and don't let anyone push you into one way or the other.


----------



## cherrylee

I haven't had either of my sons circumcised, It's not my skin to be cutting off so I decided that if it became medically necessary or if they wanted it done when they were older then they could do it then and left the choice to them for when they are older. 

I know people like to tell me I'm so mean because they are going to be in so much pain if they choose to get it cut at a later date but I always respond by asking them if they realize babies feel pain just as well as an older person lol although yes I grt it that they don't remember.

Oh well, to each their own, It's a parents preference and I have nothing negative to say about either option except that I wasn't comfortable having my boys done.


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> Im just fed up of him tbh, he is always in a bad mood and no matter howmnice I am to him he just pulls his face. And Im sick of him swearing and raising his voice at Oscar

:hugs: 



PerpetualMama said:


> Fides: Hopefully all that work your body did has accomplished something and you're closer than you were before it started. Was it painful at all, or just annoying?

thanks - yes, they became very painful and hard to talk through before they just went away (i was having to work to breathe slowly through them) - so crazy! my bump is super sore today from it all... 



rem_82 said:


> i gave up bf today as when she latched on it made me cry out. so painful, and she struggles to stay latched on, so spoke to oh and we agreed to try bottle. she is taken it well. Please dont think bad of me for giving up.

awww, i'm so sorry BF didn't work out for you guys!! :hugs: 



Peachypoo said:


> Hiya ladies, havnt posted here in long time, but thought I'd see how u guys are!!! ?? I've just gone a day over due, any1 else in same boat??

hi! 



Midnight_Fairy said:


> I love food atm. Anyone else always hungry?

me!! :haha:



tntrying22 said:


> Ok question for you ladies. Circumcision is not routinely done in the UK - right? Is anyone planning to have it done? It is very common here. I am really on the fence about it and more leaning to not doing it...

we did it for our son and plan on doing the same this time around.



Seity said:


> I think it's up to you and cut or not doesn't matter, either is a perfectly fine option.

completely agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

Our great nephew//soon to be DS (via adopting him) is not circumsized mainly b/c our neice (his BM) couldnt afford to do it..so he isnt. Once he is 100% ours we'll be getting him and this new baby circumsized. DH and I have talked about it numerous times, and we both agree on the same thing. It's easier to clean, care for and potty training is easier..thats just us though.


----------



## Newt4

I want strawberry short cake. :(


----------



## fides

Newt4 said:


> I want strawberry short cake. :(

awww, you probably don't want to hear that i cheated and had some tonight at Souper Salad. :blush:


----------



## Lindylou

Does anybody know if they offer vitamin K drops rather than injection in the UK after birth? I read that drops (although they taste bad) are the better option.


----------



## Wiggler

I think they do, you can always ring your MW and ask :)

Soooo tired this morning, my darling son woke at 4.30am :( Little monster.


----------



## Jembug

? I don't know Lindy? Sorry- really stupid here, but that for us isn't it? Or it it for baby too?


----------



## Jembug

Wiggler, i was up from 12-3 with my LO, Shaun tool over and is currently asleep with her in her bed- bit jealous of the snuggles


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Jem I hope you manage to catch up with some rest and snuggles later.

Happy birthday to your daughter :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

I had such a bad night. Im so angry with OH texting and ringing me in the early hours to come down and open the door even though Id already asked if he had a key and he said he had one :growlmad: This was after he had left me at home alone for TEN hours whilst he went for 'one or two drinks' And to top it off Oscar was crying half the night! So mad.

Circumcision...I dont wanna start the debate but being from the UK I think that circumcision is outdated and unnecessary. But Im sure you US mummies (or mommies!! :haha: ) have your reasons :flower:

And yaaaaay Im FINALLY 37 weeks!! :happydance: :happydance:

Wiggler, omg I cant belive he would get up at 4.30am! Oscar wont get up before 6! Have you tried increasing his bed time by an hour or so? Not sure if it would work but worth a try!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindy they do offer the drops, I would state it in your birth plan that you want baby to have vit k orally rather than by injection.

With my daughter they asked me whilst I was in labour to double check x


----------



## Nixilix

I think orally means a slightly longer stay in to complete course but defo offer them xx


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Had my baby shower yesterday and got treated to an indian head massage and reflexology. Was so good! Ate loads of chocolate and still have loads of chocolate left. I thought that maybe my weight gain had peaked but it will defo continue with all this chocolate in the house. Had some rocky road for breakfast :)

DH is circumcised and really wants to get our son circumcised but you have to pay for it to be done privately over here so that's not gonna happen.


----------



## embo216

Morning ladies! My son is uncircumcised but we have medical reason is my family to have to do it but just playing it by ear. My OH had to have it done at 21 when we first got together as he couldn't have intercourse without it :(


----------



## Wiggler

Smiley - Grr men! :hugs: rest up today hun.

4-6am is normal wake up times. Along with at east 1 night time waking. We tried everything, nothing helps. Only 9 years until he is a teen who wants to sleep all the time :rofl: 

GF - Glad you had a lovely time at the shower


----------



## embo216

mine slept in till 8am today! Completely unheard of for my Lily!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oscar slept till 7.15am but thats coz he was awake several times in the night crying for no reason :dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

The circumcision debate is quite prominent in our household, because DH was circumcised when he was a baby (unusual in the UK, unless for religious reasons). We're not entirely sure why, so it's something to ask his parents when the time is right!

Also, I work as a nurse on a surgical urology ward and so many young men have to come in for circumcisions; I've seen the effect that problems with the foreskin have on men, and the effect that surgery has on them. However, I'm leaving the decision to DH and he wants to leave it (if we have a boy) until there's a medical need for circumcision, which makes sense. I worry that our son might see Daddy's willy and wonder why they're different, but I think DH feels it's more about the locker room and girls! So, we'll play it by ear I guess. IF we have a boy! :p


----------



## embo216

Do you have a inkling as to if your having a little boy or girl? How exciting that must be!


----------



## gflady

mrsswaffer said:


> The circumcision debate is quite prominent in our household, because DH was circumcised when he was a baby (unusual in the UK, unless for religious reasons). We're not entirely sure why, so it's something to ask his parents when the time is right!
> 
> Also, I work as a nurse on a surgical urology ward and so many young men have to come in for circumcisions; I've seen the effect that problems with the foreskin have on men, and the effect that surgery has on them. However, I'm leaving the decision to DH and he wants to leave it (if we have a boy) until there's a medical need for circumcision, which makes sense. I worry that our son might see Daddy's willy and wonder why they're different, but I think DH feels it's more about the locker room and girls! So, we'll play it by ear I guess. IF we have a boy! :p

Same here! DH isn't sure why he was when a baby also (parents aren't Jewish). And if it was more straight forward to get it done I'd probably do it for the same reasons you outlined as surg-uro nurse. Also, my friend had to have his done when he was in his early twenties for medical reasons and he said that recovery was horrid. 

As an aside, apparently ladies, a circumcised one is better in the bedroom than one that isn't :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

My dh said leave circumcision unless baby needs it (if bump is blue :)) I didn't know either way so happy to go with his decision. 

I have been thinking baby is a boy the past few days. Xxx


----------



## embo216

I'm quite jealous of all the team Yellow now :) If Id have stayed team yellow I would have still thought this one was a little girlie!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> I'm quite jealous of all the team Yellow now :) If Id have stayed team yellow I would have still thought this one was a little girlie!

I was going to be team yellow. Part of me wishes we did :-( but it has been easier to prepare math though. So excited for you team yellow ladies!!!
My son had to have a teste removed after birth so id feel bad sending the poor lad in again unless medical reasons xx


----------



## Lindylou

Why would you have thought girl embo?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would have said this one was a boy. I only ever had boy dreams till I found out lol. X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Morning ladies :)! Hope you're all okay.

I had some super bad BH last night, really hurt :(. I'm okay this morning, they were strange though :p.

I thought from day one this was a girl! I was right ;).

Like I said, hope you ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Nixilix

I was unsure on being team yellow after knowing with DD but it was amazing that moment being told by my DH. I'm sooo glad I held out even if it was very hard!!

Well Jude is up on the ward with me now! And we have to stay til tomorrow but hopefully home Tomorro!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay Nix!! Amazing! :D

I'm convinced I'm having a boy, and have been ever since day one! I'll be absolutely gobsmacked if LO turns out to be a girl. :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I've read back and I can't remember who was asking...but vitamin k is just for babies. In my opinion and that of a midwife friend and MW sil, it is better for the baby to just have the injection. They don't remember a thing at that point and its done in one go. The oral drops are on multiple occasions, up to 10 days old I believe (?!) and on experience they said the drops taste awful and are not conducive of helping a baby to feed as it can put them off having anything in their mouths...just something to think about really. 

No idea on the circumcision debate, my DS isn't.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay nix! :happydance:

Both times I had a feeling I was having a girl but alas, I was wrong both times :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What do they inject us with after? I swear I had vitamin k jabbed in my leg???


----------



## mrsswaffer

They do inject the hormone to bring on the delivery of the placenta. Was that what you had?


----------



## PerpetualMama

good news nix :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Or, if your blood group is D-rhesus negative, you're given the anti-D injection, I think. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Or, if your blood group is D-rhesus negative, you're given the anti-D injection, I think. :)

I had that - it stings :(. I'm such a big wuss when it comes to needles :p.

I'm cramping once again, wish they'd just stop or she'd do something :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> They do inject the hormone to bring on the delivery of the placenta. Was that what you had?

Yes that was it. Is that not vitamin k then? I am rhesus neg but they normally take baby's blood before doing it. X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah the injection in your leg is to help speed up the delivery of the placenta...dunno what exactly the injection is though?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nor do I lmao cant believe I don't even know what was injected into me! X


----------



## isobel84

Hi everyone can u belive we are in February!!!! How exciting!


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Nor do I lmao cant believe I don't even know what was injected into me! X

They could have given me absolutely anything and I wouldnt have cared though tbh :haha:


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> Why would you have thought girl embo?

Because this pregnancy has been SO much like my little girls pregnancy and nothing much like my sons. I had sickness all the way through with my 1st and this pregnancy but no sickness whatsoever with Jack. This is definitely a boy though as they genetically tested him when they did the transfusion . No surprises for me!


----------



## Lindylou

That's one of the old wives tales people say to me- because I haven't been sick its a boy!

Vitamin K is to help the babies blood clot I think because it is an issue for some. My friend has the needle because she has the rhesus thing- she said it was to stop her body making antibodies to future babies. I am going to try and have a natural 3rd stage so hopefully no injection after delivery!


----------



## smileyfaces

Has anybody heard from Farida yet? Shes been gone for a few days now :shrug:


----------



## embo216

No news from Farida :( Hope shes ok- nothing on her FB too. Fides how are you getting on? Anymore contractions? Isn't it Melissas C section tomorrow?


----------



## Jembug

I saw that farida was on viewing this thread...? Really hope all is ok, maybe she is holding out for DH to meet baby for announcing- incase it gets onto Facebook through here???


----------



## babydreams85

Lindylou said:


> That's one of the old wives tales people say to me- because I haven't been sick its a boy!
> 
> Vitamin K is to help the babies blood clot I think because it is an issue for some. My friend has the needle because she has the rhesus thing- she said it was to stop her body making antibodies to future babies. I am going to try and have a natural 3rd stage so hopefully no injection after delivery!

Definitely not true, I've been sick this whole pregnancy and no question I'm having a boy!!!!

Hope Farida is doing well...can't wait to hear an update!

Fides, how are you feeling? Anything yet? 

Yes, Miley is having her c-section tomorrow I think. :thumbup: In case I don't get back on before then, good luck to her!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Great news, Nix!!!

Hope Farida is ok. I haven't heard from her either.


----------



## ayclobes

I go in on 2/5 to start my induction--they're starting the cyotech stuff to soften my cervix that night, then they'll start pitocin i think wednesday morning and hopefully we'll have a baby by wednesday night!


----------



## embo216

ayclobes said:


> I go in on 2/5 to start my induction--they're starting the cyotech stuff to soften my cervix that night, then they'll start pitocin i think wednesday morning and hopefully we'll have a baby by wednesday night!

ooh exciting! Hope it goes quickly for you :D


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks embo! I hope so! if it goes by family history...i may only be in labor for 2 hours! i can only hope!


----------



## Nixilix

I was sick practically every day until delivery - same with DD and this was a boy! although I think the nausea stopped sooner with this one. I didn't get as MUCH heartburn this time and he had more hair than DD?!?! I didn't get as big but also didn't have any swelling with this one.


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Ayclobes!

For the last 3-4 hours Ive been having pains in my lower tummy and strong backache on and off (but more on than off!) The back ache seems nearly constant and quite strong whereas the tummy aches are coming and going and quite mild. I wish they would either go away or crank up a gear! :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you're all okay ladies! :hugs:.

I've just ordered Chinese food, yummy! Hope it makes me feel better, this anemia is killing me! I've been in bed most the afternoon :blush:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope farida is ok xxx


----------



## Rota

Been booked in for a c section 08/02 due to big baby with reduced fetal movements and my consultant upon reading my notes wasnt happy to even try to induce me. I begged and begged and had a third and fourth opinion but none of the consultants will induce me. Im being monitored every day on the day unit to keep an eye on munchkin.
Apparently according to my notes my womb was kinda patched together after my section with DD and they dont think it will do well with labouring and with the predicted size of the baby none of them want to risk it rupturing. As well as my section scar opened up about 2-4 weeks post op and it also became infected so there are a number of issues around the area. Three out of the four consultants thought that baby would become stuck during labour so i would need an emergency section and the fourth pointed out that i didnt naturally go into labour with DD so could potentially be 42 weeks with a massive baby with reduced movements and that was too risky.


Im so frikking depressed. I cannot go through this again. :cry: I waited 8 years to heal before getting pregnant again as i was told time and time again that the longer you wait the higher the chance of VBAC.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so sorry Rota that you are not getting the birth you wanted but if they are saying it is safest for you and LO tou have to go with that. You will soon be cuddling your little one. Hugs. Xxxx


----------



## tntrying22

Lindylou said:


> That's one of the old wives tales people say to me- because I haven't been sick its a boy!
> 
> Vitamin K is to help the babies blood clot I think because it is an issue for some. My friend has the needle because she has the rhesus thing- she said it was to stop her body making antibodies to future babies. I am going to try and have a natural 3rd stage so hopefully no injection after delivery!

I was sick for six weeks and there is definitely a little penis in there.:haha:

So sorry Rota :hugs: just focus on the end game of having a healthy baby no matter how it gets here!

Yes wondering about Farida :( I hope she's ok - I saw her viewing the thread yesterday so was hoping she might have an update...

Yah Im torn on the circumcision thing. thanks for the input ladies.

Happy 38 wks blueyes!


----------



## Lindylou

Oh my god what are the point of Bracton Freakin Hicks. Mine aren't painful but so annoying!


----------



## Lindylou

So strange all the old wives tales and how convinced people are by them. Guess as no sickness etc i will just have to wait a few more days to find out :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry to hear that Rota :hugs:

Im still having pains coming and going, they did get slightly worse for a short period but have settled back to what they were before. Wish they would make their mind up about what they wanna do! 

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I saw on Farida's FB page that someone has posted a graphic of a poem about a new baby girl, so she must have had her by now! :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eeek hope so. Sorry you are feeling sad Rota :-(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: rota

:happydance: Happy 38 wks to u too ten!

Awe can't wait for an update from farida. Hope all is well.


----------



## Nixilix

Quiet tonight... People having babies?!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Not me! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nor me. :p


----------



## Jembug

Sending lots of love Rota xx

So who is having babies tomoz? Just Miley??
I've lost track.

I'm 40+2 in the morning :(
Got midwife at 9:30, so see what she has to say???
Hope your all ok?

And hope you get to go home tomoz Nix xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Nope :( Just been asleep most the day :p.
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im going home tomorrow! Wooooop


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Evening. Im just watching portland babies 
Good luck tomorrow Miley! 
Jem hope your appointment goes ok. I also have mw tomorrow. 
Have put kids to bed but they are squabbling from different rooms aghhh


----------



## ayclobes

not me either, i go in tuesday night!


----------



## Wiggler

No baby here either, sooo not ready yet :haha:

Farida is viewing again! :hi: Hope you are OK hun x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida! Hope everything is okay?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It says when you click on her profile that she is replying....


----------



## Farida_2013

Hello ladies,

I am so sorry I couldn't post earlier! I had no internet access in the hospital at all and they want you to stay for 3 days, I left after 1 though...

Here is my story:

I went to hospital when I told you ladies and 1cm dialted at the start of the checkups.. which was around 11am

After a series of contractions with a 2-3 minute break I got to 2cm at 6pm.... 
I was starting to get really tired and frustrated as the contractions were very strong but not doing anything to my cervix :cry:

After a few more hours (specifically around 10pm) I was dialted to 4cm... Shaking due to lack of energy and due to an factor unknown to me at the time.. (which was a blood infection and beany was having a bit of a weird heartbeat) 

-I started begging for drugs LOL - :haha:

The next part of my birth story I feel very ashamed about hehe.. but here goes..

First drug I took was a weak painkiller via drip.. along with glucose (due to lack of energy) (and antibiotic apparently)... [It didnt work]

An hour later I begged for a heavier drug.. they gave me Pethadine or something similar not sure lool [it still didnt work]

At 12pm... I begged for an Epidural... The doctor came quickley.. gave it to me.. it numbed one leg and a little of my tummy.. but the rest.. still *Didnt work*

At 2:30am Little Beany was born (still calling her Beany since hubby isn't here yet :'( )

She had the cord around her neck and her heart stopped a couple of times and she was in stress but she made it.... 

Now for the best part of the labour: I had no tear my M/W was amazing she did the perneal massage with oil and told me when to stop pushing (which was sooooo hard but i managed) and i had no internal or external tear, no pain while peeing and I am healing very well :D

I will post a picture of her asap, I amso in love!! :cloud9:

She was born 2nd of Feb at 2:30am Weighing 2.92Kg and 49cm :happydance:

You ladies made me strong and I can't wait to see your bundle of joys!

Now for the best part of the labour: I had no tear my M/W was amazing she did the perneal massage with oil and told me when to stop pushing (which was sooooo hard but i managed) and i had no internal or external tear, no pain while peeing and I am healing very well :D


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!!! So glad to hear you and Beany are doing well. I hope your hubby gets to you soon :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations Farida! You did very well! Cant wait to see a piccy and find out her name once your hubby is back with you!xx


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations farida. You have nothing to be ashamed of, you hacd brought a beautiful baby girl into the world. Xx


----------



## Jembug

Yay so pleased your ok Farida!! And Beany is ok, bet your husband can't wait to see you both :) x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck tomorrow miley. 

Hope appointment goes well Jem.


----------



## tntrying22

Oh goodness so glad all that turned out ok Farida and that she's here :):hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Farida, so glad your lo is OK!


----------



## PerpetualMama

so happy everything turned out well for you and your little girl-I've been praying for you both! when is DH expected home? 

Good luck Miley!!


----------



## Best step mum

Congrats farida! 

Good luck for tomorrow miley!

I hope that everyone is doing well. Today would have been my due date.....Daniel was 1 month yesterday and doing really well!


----------



## Farida_2013

Ladies thank you so much for all the support before and after! 

I have a german pay as you go number, and as I was updating myself on your news and trying to update you as much as possible.. the credit run out LOL I did get new credit my mum got me after the birth but gosh I wasn't going to spend it all again! :(

Fides - I am so sorry your contractions didnt go anywhere.. any news? 

Miley and Smiley Good luck!!

Rem Om gosh your LO is Gorgeous! Congrats!!

We are thinking Aliyah but waiting for DH to come, he wants to see her face to make the final decision but he is happy I love it hehe

She is so precious.. but having a nightmare trying to start breastfeeding... I hope it works!

*love you all* and I am sure I forgot some updates.. 

I will post a pic now just uploading to PC


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

CONGRATULATIONS FARIDA xxxx


----------



## Farida_2013

DH is meant to arrive here on Wednesday :( He was so excited but I am soooo gutted he wasn't there.. surprisingly my mum did SO well taking care of me the whooole time during labour. I was blessed to have a great Dr. a great mw and my mum tbh so much better than many people I should thank God


----------



## Jembug

Can't wait to see a photo!

Goodluck Miley, soooo exciting! Who else is going to pop??? 
And time flys bsm! You could have been me sitting here still pregnant!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not long till hubby is back xx

Bsm wow tine flies.

My pelvis hurts tonight :(


----------



## Farida_2013

Here she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3161.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wiw gorgeous princess xx


----------



## Best step mum

Beautiful farida!

It won't be long until Wednesday and her daddy can get to see her!


----------



## Jembug

Beautiful! X


----------



## gflady

Yay, congrats farida!!!! So glad to here you and baby are doing well. She's gorgeous!

Miley, good luck for tomorrow!

I'm getting impatient :) have had loads of braxton hicks and lower back ache this evening. If only it was the real thing :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww Farida, she is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, she is precious, Farida. Well done. :D


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> And yaaaaay Im FINALLY 37 weeks!! :happydance: :happydance:

congrats!! :happydance:



smileyfaces said:


> Both times I had a feeling I was having a girl but alas, I was wrong both times :haha:

same here!! 

because of how difficult this pregnancy has been, and depending on if this baby turns out to be another sick with reflux baby (with all the joys that go with that), this one's probably going to be our last, so i'm glad i found out the gender this time so that i had months to deal with losing my dream of having a little girl before i meet baby boy #2. i'm used to the idea of brothers now and looking forward to watching them grow up together, especially since they'll be so close in age. team yellow was a good experience too, so i'm glad i've gone both ways - i think they are both very special! :)



isobel84 said:


> Hi everyone can u belive we are in February!!!! How exciting!

yay! 



babydreams85 said:


> Fides, how are you feeling? Anything yet?

nope, just more back contractions, sporadic, and lower uterine contractions, also sporadic. :shrug: thanks for asking, though! :) 



Rota said:


> Im so frikking depressed. I cannot go through this again. :cry: I waited 8 years to heal before getting pregnant again as i was told time and time again that the longer you wait the higher the chance of VBAC.

awww, i am so sorry, hun. :hugs: having not been been in your situation, i don't have the right words, so i just wish i could give you a giant hug in person. :flower:



Farida_2013 said:


> At 2:30am Little Beany was born (still calling her Beany since hubby isn't here yet :'( )

HUGE congratulations!!! and our FIRST February mom on the first page!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Beautiful farida x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe, she is gorgeous Farida!


----------



## Lindylou

My dh has a cold and thinks he is so poorly. Think he has sneezed 3 times. So he has taken over our bed is moaning and groaning so I am now lying in the sofa watching tv. Why are men such wimps when they are ill. Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Farida! She is beautiful :cloud9:
xoxox


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> My dh has a cold and thinks he is so poorly. Think he has sneezed 3 times. So he has taken over our bed is moaning and groaning so I am now lying in the sofa watching tv. Why are men such wimps when they are ill. Xx

too cute. :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Lindylou said:


> My dh has a cold and thinks he is so poorly. Think he has sneezed 3 times. So he has taken over our bed is moaning and groaning so I am now lying in the sofa watching tv. Why are men such wimps when they are ill. Xx

Urgh, that annoys me so much! I have no sympathy for my DH when he does that. :p


----------



## Jessica28

I so hope I am next!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boo. Awake at 1:30am with reflux and a hiccupping bump! Though on the bright side, I got to see Beyoncé's half time Super Bowl show! :D


----------



## Seity

Congrats Farida.


----------



## Lindylou

Same here mrswaffer. I want to sleep but watching Super Bowl I don't understand.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I understand they've had a power cut! :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Im dying with PUPPs. I want to scrub my skin off:cry: Its getting worse and cannot do this for two more weeks!!! Please, please let him get a hair to come this week - Im going to gnc to get dandelion root extract and some grandpas pine tar soap and pray that it works :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> Im dying with PUPPs. I want to scrub my skin off:cry: Its getting worse and cannot do this for two more weeks!!! Please, please let him get a hair to come this week - Im going to gnc to get dandelion root extract and some grandpas pine tar soap and pray that it works :(

:hugs: sorry your so uncomfortable.Fxd the dandelion root extract and grandpas pine tar soap gives you some comfort. :hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Farida!!! What a cute little beany! Well done!


----------



## Kitty_love

tntrying22 said:


> Im dying with PUPPs. I want to scrub my skin off:cry: Its getting worse and cannot do this for two more weeks!!! Please, please let him get a hair to come this week - Im going to gnc to get dandelion root extract and some grandpas pine tar soap and pray that it works :(

Sorry, I hope they work and give you some relief.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh man 38 weeks and feel like I am the size of a house.
I said this to my ob and his reply was you will get bigger
before your 2-14 induction. Thanks doc, just what I needed
to hear, not! LOL
 



Attached Files:







38 wks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tntrying22

^^ you look great :)


----------



## fides

tntrying22 said:


> Im dying with PUPPs. I want to scrub my skin off:cry: Its getting worse and cannot do this for two more weeks!!! Please, please let him get a hair to come this week - Im going to gnc to get dandelion root extract and some grandpas pine tar soap and pray that it works :(

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just 3 hours alone in the night and im kaput! She was fed, changed burped cuddled yet wouldnt stop crying! Really worried im not going to cope at home now I had to rake her back to the nursery as both were getting worked up :-(


----------



## cherrylee

Question about steroids for baby's lungs.

I had two steroid shots at 28 weeks as I had a partial abruption and almost had an EMCS. Does this mean LO will have stronger lungs at birth? Lol I tried googling it but couldn't find anything really.


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida she is a beauty!! :happydance:

Whisper :hugs: Dont worry, everyone goes through it, maybe she has a bit of colic? D you give her anything to help her bring her wind up better? Like infacol? Can you get that over there? It worked wonders for us :hugs: 

Fides I know exactly what you mean about a refluxy baby :growlmad: We were seeing paediatricians at one point because LO was being sick up to 40 times a day and i couldn't cope with the mess any more :haha: He just grew out of it eventually but I am praying that this baby boy isn't the same!

Good luck Miley!

Cherry, no idea about the steroids sorry!

Those having BH's :hugs: My pains have disappeared over night too so must have been painful braxtons, just hoping they are actually doing something to prepare my body and Im not going through it for nothing!

Hope everyone is okay this morning! Someome needs to pop a baby out today (except Miley of course) :haha: xxx

(Sorry if i have missed anyone out, i have read everyones posts!)


----------



## MileyMamma

At the hospital waiting for my section only 2 of us in so I'm either first or second!!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance: good luck...keep us updated!


----------



## rem_82

Good luck miley.

congrats farida, she is completely gorgeous. God a bit emotional for u when i realised your hubby still not there, i bet he is devastated!!! Is anyone with you at home til he gets back?

All this nighttime cramping i'm reading about is all to familiar!! I'd take it as a good sign.

Jem cant believe u gone over now...i hope she makes an appearence soon for u!!

Last night was the first bad night, she decided to up her feed to 2 ounces for 2 feeds. but then she was still bobbing her head about like a sealion!!! too cute. She seems to wake up at night time and she seems to want to suckle too!!! 
my back is aching this morning, but that is my fault as i fell asleep holding her while sitting up!!! I was trying to wind her but fell asleep!!


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck miley!

She's beautiful farida :) well done. Not long to DH is home 

Whisper - I hear ya! This little man was awake wanting boobie every hour and not settling in between. Midwife took him for 2 hrs so I could sleep!!

So my boobs are KILLING ME! It strange cause when my milk came in I didn't really have the engorgment or fullness as was pumping but now he is on the boob it's happened later. They are so full but don't want to express it off cause it won't stop. Just need to regulate the supply. And that first 15 seconds when he latches on.... Well I just wana kill my self it hurts so much!!!!

On a plus side - just having a scan on his head as routine cause he had to be ventilated. Then home!!!! I will share some pictures but maybe when everyone has had there babies. It's not a pretty sight and don't want to scare!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck miley!

Due date according to scans today but LO is nice and snug!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

This thread is so lively now! So much happening!

I have my driving test tomorrow, I'm so freakin' nervous! Hope I pass.
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

My little lady has stopped moving very much....getting a bit worried now :-/


----------



## smileyfaces

Call the hospital Blue, they will have you in for some monitoring :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, blue, like Smiley said, ring L&D. I've been twice with reduced movements.
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

I went in once a few weeks ago. I know they always come to life when the put the monitor on! She's definitely been quieter n general the last few days, have any of yours slowed down? I can't remember with DS...


----------



## Wiggler

Blue - I would get checked out hun :hugs:

Becca - Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Gosh, I slept for 10 hours straight last night (minus loo breaks) and it was so good. It'd be fine to go into labour now as I feel like I've caught up on some sleep! :) Sorry, didn't mean to make you guys who are sleep deprived feel bad, it's just been sooooo long since that's happened.

I've just been catching up on the thread and my mind has literally gone blank as to who said what! Sorry. Love to all and hugs to those who need them xoox


----------



## BeccaxBump

I feel like my baby doesn't move as much, but she still moves enough for me not to be concerned hun. If you feel concerned get checked out, you have a right to protect your baby <3

Thank you hunny! 
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Blue, mine had a quieter few days but was still making small movements when I stopped to notice them, Then yesterday he was really active. I've noticed he does this quite a lot and it makes me paranoid! Actually, I've barely felt him move this morning...


----------



## gflady

Good luck for tomorrow Bec! Make sure you wear a top that makes you look at your most pregnant to get the sympathy vote :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

gflady said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Bec! Make sure you wear a top that makes you look at your most pregnant to get the sympathy vote :)

Haha! I will! Totally thought of that ;). I'm hoping I pass first time, just me a lot more convenient for me and the baby.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

My little one wriggles around all the time! I call it baby yoga, because it's like he/she is stretching out all the time! It's very reassuring, I must say. <3 When he/she isn't wriggling so much, he/she gets hiccups! Haha!

Love my little sausage. I can't wait to meet him/her. We're totally ready now, though I have rented a TENS machine from 14th Feb, so I'd like it to be after then, to get my money's worth! Oh, and I need to buy some snacks and entertainment for the hospital. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Same here Bex, I still have a few things to get. I realised I have no socks for my poor girl! So I'm going shopping on Saturday with my mum.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

mrsswaffer said:


> My little one wriggles around all the time! I call it baby yoga, because it's like he/she is stretching out all the time! It's very reassuring, I must say. <3 When he/she isn't wriggling so much, he/she gets hiccups! Haha!
> 
> Love my little sausage. I can't wait to meet him/her. We're totally ready now, though I have rented a TENS machine from 14th Feb, so I'd like it to be after then, to get my money's worth! Oh, and I need to buy some snacks and entertainment for the hospital. :)

Both DH and I are ready to meet out LO too. Getting impatient now! I think i've finished all the shopping- just need to buy some nursing tops and a nursing bra for me. And poss some snacks and entertainment for hospital too. Will get that sorted this week :) Still don't have a nursery though...! x


----------



## gflady

Oh actually, I haven't got any scratch mits! But them a few of the babygrows have them. Also, thoughts on baby baths? We haven't bought one, do you think they're necessary? x


----------



## Lindylou

Nixilix said:


> I manage one hour before alarm gets me up to express!!
> 
> Jude seems to have turned a corner. We are off all ventilation and in a normal cot in SCBU. He also took a 20 min bf this morning. :)




Blue_bear said:


> My little lady has stopped moving very much....getting a bit worried now :-/

I got told try cold dring and coffee with something sweet and see if kick starts! :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

We never used our bath...just put a shallow bit in the big bath (or you can get supports) or I bathed with him


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck miley.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Ugh it is only 4:30 and I cant sleep. Keep having strong menstral cramps that last about a minute. Not sure if they are contractions being my first. Ladies who have been through it what should I be looking for? Dont want to wake dh or call ob if I am not sure. And of course there is a snow storm here.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations miley xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Miley :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Congratulations, Miley. She's gorgeous! :)

We got a baby bath set yesterday, because we're not necessarily going to bathe Baby in the bathroom as it's warmer in our lounge. It's just easier to have a portable bath. :)


----------



## Wiggler

No baby bath here, I have a support for baby though.


----------



## fides

good luck, miley!

we have a baby bath but couldn't use it last time b/c our son hated it and just screamed whenever he was in it - hoping this one will like it b/c it would make things a bit easier. :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I used the baby bath for ages lol I have got a baby bath so we can bath bub in the lounge. Always fone that before. Just more space and warmer. My bub is fully engaged now!


----------



## fides

yay!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Ugh it is only 4:30 and I cant sleep. Keep having strong menstral cramps that last about a minute. Not sure if they are contractions being my first. Ladies who have been through it what should I be looking for? Dont want to wake dh or call ob if I am not sure. And of course there is a snow storm here.

Time them. They should get closer together and stronger as time goes by. Changing positions should not make them go away, squatting or walking might make them feel stronger.

Farida: She's beautiful, she looks like her daddy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes do time them. I only ever had mild cramps till transition with dd. I only knew them as labour as were regular. X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Any of you ladies know of a good face wash for spots? I seem to be getting loads lately. I have sensitive skin that's the only thing.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, sorry Becca, I have loads of spots as well at the moment, I am going to look so rough in the baby pictures :( I had this with Bethany too, luckily they cleared really fast after I gave birth.


----------



## smileyfaces

Time them and look out for changes in intensity...I never went into labour on my own with DS so I dont know what early labour feels like. Fingers crossed for you.

Congrats Miley!

Yaaay MF lets hope babs stays put now then!

Afm, I am on and off with pains, mainly in my back, and some of them are quite bad :( I dont think it is labour but am concerned incase its the start of a UTI or something? I dont see the midwife till friday either.


----------



## Wiggler

You can always ring your MW or labour ward and get them to do a urine check hun :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah id ask for a check xx

I always get spotty in 3rd tri. They will go soon hun. Try not to use anything to strong as your skin may be more sensitive x


----------



## Jembug

I just use baby wipes, I seemed to be lucky for now?

Congratulations Miley, so beautiful!
All these babies seem to be 6lb something... Think my baby will be 8lb at this rate!!!
I saw midwife and she offered me a sweep!! I was shocked, I didn't even have to moan! But I had my girls and I would gave found the situation hard to explain to my three year old, lol- she thinks the baby comes the from my belly button! So anyways the midwife is coming Friday to give me a sweep?

I'm measuring 37 weeks so three behind?
I have no idea if she is engaged as the midwife never checked!

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw hun I think we do measure smaller as they engage! I think your baby will be about 7lb 8oz for a random guess but I agree lots of 6lbers on this thread!


----------



## smileyfaces

I would still have had a sweep Jem :lol: Id have been like "close your eyes kids!" :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Miley and Farida, both girls are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Fides, boo...he is too comfy in there! :)

Blueeyes, hope everything is ok!

TN, sorry about your itchy skin...hope you can get some relief!!

Becca, good luck on your driving test!!!!!

Nothing much going on here. Just lots of BH and losing a little more plug here and there. Have a Dr appt in a couple hours but it likely will be just listening to baby's heartbeat and measuring my tummy. Don't think I am really getting much bigger now. I seem to go in spurts and plus he's engaged.


----------



## embo216

Hi everyone! Becca how did your test go?!

I had my midwife appointment today and it's all good :) She guessed the same as me for the weight of my baby- between 8 and 9lb so a good weight :D 

I'm booked in for a sweep on the 13th if baby doesn't come before then. I don't think he will!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh boy, it is the real thing! They r keeping me!
Am already dialated to 4 cervix is 100% thinned contracting every three minutes.


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yay!!!! Good luck hun, won't be long now!

Em - Glad the appointment went well :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Oh boy, it is the real thing! They r keeping me!
> Am already dialated to 4 cervix is 100% thinned contracting every three minutes.

oh wow so exciting! You might have you baby by tonight!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awww glad all is ok em xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Blue!! Go for it girl! <3


----------



## tntrying22

Ahhh blue, I am so jealous!! Send some labor dust my way :)

Good luck today Miley!


----------



## babydreams85

Yay good luck blue eyes!!! I'm also a little jealous lol!!!


----------



## fides

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Oh boy, it is the real thing! They r keeping me!
> Am already dialated to 4 cervix is 100% thinned contracting every three minutes.

ow, wow - at 38 weeks, no less!!! exciting!! good luck!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Blue!!! Keep us updated!

Glad everything was ok at appt Em!


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck Blue Eyes!

How did your test go, Becca?


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Miley!!! She is so cute!


----------



## smileyfaces

I think beccas test is tomorrow isnt it?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, spots :(.

Embo: it's tomorrow hun! I'm super nervous!

Good luck Blue! I'm super jealous ;)
xoxox


----------



## ayclobes

Good Luck Blue!

AFM - I havent been checked since my 37w appt and I was 1cm & almost all the way effaced--so I'm not even sure if i've dilated anymore. I go in tomorrow night to get the medication they use to soften your cervix (i think its a gel or the pill) and i'll have that in or on all night long,wednesday morning they'll start the pitocin (i think thats what they're going to use) and my dr said we'll have a baby by wedesday night (hopefully).

Does anyone know how truthful it is for labor based on family history? I'm asking because with my sister and i, (at 11pm for me, clost to 1am for my siste) my mom had back labor, her bloody show and went to the hospital. They didnt even have time to put her in a birthing room...broke her water and i was here 2 hours later (at 1am) and the same thing when she had my sister (but she had her at 3am).

But, since i'm getting induced that could prolong it?


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck blue eyes!

Don't think my LO will be a 6lber... More like 8lb +

For spotty sensitive skin- I have always suffered with my skin. Tried everything, Clinique, Claris you name it. Only thing I will put near me now is LiZ Earle. It is amazing.


----------



## Blue_bear

Currently sat in MDU, been on monitor already and now just waiting for the doctors verdict...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ayclobes said:


> Good Luck Blue!
> 
> AFM - I havent been checked since my 37w appt and I was 1cm & almost all the way effaced--so I'm not even sure if i've dilated anymore. I go in tomorrow night to get the medication they use to soften your cervix (i think its a gel or the pill) and i'll have that in or on all night long,wednesday morning they'll start the pitocin (i think thats what they're going to use) and my dr said we'll have a baby by wedesday night (hopefully).
> 
> Does anyone know how truthful it is for labor based on family history? I'm asking because with my sister and i, (at 11pm for me, clost to 1am for my siste) my mom had back labor, her bloody show and went to the hospital. They didnt even have time to put her in a birthing room...broke her water and i was here 2 hours later (at 1am) and the same thing when she had my sister (but she had her at 3am).
> 
> But, since i'm getting induced that could prolong it?

Me, mum and sister all had similar labours!


----------



## Lindylou

My mum was 2 weeks late with me. Labour started then stopped. Once induced took about 12 hours. Hoping I'm quicker!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh I sure hope so! My mum was 2 weeks early with me and my wee sister. Also, my fiancé's mum was 2 weeks early with him and his sister!
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Ayclobes- my mum had two prem babies and I'm lucky, full termers here.

Becca, good luck for tomoz.

Embo, pleased all is well.

Someone mentioned baby baths- I never bothered after the first coz it made it more uncomfy for me.

Goodluck blue eyes, sooooo exciting!!!! Look Forward to an update :)


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats Miley and Farida!

Good luck Blue :)


----------



## Jembug

Sorry if I missed anyone out x


----------



## smileyfaces

Blue_bear said:


> Currently sat in MDU, been on monitor already and now just waiting for the doctors verdict...

Best of luck!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you Jem! <3
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Good luck blue xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

My labours are nothing like my mums so far, her first was 8 hours and a week or two early, mine was 32hours and 5 days late, her second was 4 weeks early and about 4 hours, mine was 4 days early and 8 hours.

Her third was 11 minutes. I don't want this one to come out in 11 minutes :nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

My mum went overdue by 6 days with me (her first), and had a horrendous time with internal bleeding due to the placenta not coming out in tact. She had to have blood transfusions afterwards. She also got an epidural that only numbed her legs! :( I'm hoping mine won't be so dramatic, but I'm expecting to go late because she did.


----------



## ayclobes

oh wow ladies! i sure hope i dont end up being in labor for days! I do know i'll be opting for the epidural though! either way, we cant wait! they think baby will be 8+lbs when born..maybe even 8.5, we'll see! he was 7lbs15oz last thursday! so we'll see!


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> My labours are nothing like my mums so far, her first was 8 hours and a week or two early, mine was 32hours and 5 days late, her second was 4 weeks early and about 4 hours, mine was 4 days early and 8 hours.
> 
> Her third was 11 minutes. I don't want this one to come out in 11 minutes :nope:

11 minutes?!??! wow!!! 


my labors are nothing like my mom's, either.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 2nd was 55mins...omg please dont let this be 11mins lol


----------



## rem_82

congratulations miley!

Good luck blue eyes!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

I would settle for 55mins!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I need more notice this time for childcare lol x


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'd take 55 minutes...or even 11 :haha: I have 61 1/2 hours of labor under my belt (literally) and those 55 minutes couldn't possibly be any worse than the births of numbers 1, 3, and 5.

Good luck Blue, and congrats Miley! She is so beautiful <3


----------



## babydreams85

Back from my appt...measuring 38, baby sounds good. Didn't even have him check my cervix because it doesn't make much difference this week. I have my next appt a week from today and he said we will discuss induction and how to approach it based on my progress and if I have dilated any on my own at that point. Keeping everything crossed that I have a baby next week!!! :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good luck blue and congrats Miley!!!
I feel like there aren't going to be any babies left to deliver past next week, everybody is just good and ready, it seems! :haha:


Finally into week 39... can't believe it, really. Spent the entire weekend re-doing our place as my roommate FINALLY moved out. We officially have a cozy home and baby girl officially has a nursery! :happydance:

I was going to wait for DH to come home and put together the crib, but I couldn't, so I decided to give it a shot and do it myself... 3 hours later and it's DONE! I think it's safe to say I've used up every ounce of nesting energy within me over the past little while...

Time for you to come out now, baby! :kiss:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, Ashley, I hope you get a bit of sleep before Baby comes! It sounds like you need it. :)


----------



## embo216

babydreams85 said:


> Back from my appt...measuring 38, baby sounds good. Didn't even have him check my cervix because it doesn't make much difference this week. I have my next appt a week from today and he said we will discuss induction and how to approach it based on my progress and if I have dilated any on my own at that point. Keeping everything crossed that I have a baby next week!!! :)

Glad it went well hun :) Exciting!:happydance:




Miss Ashley said:


> Good luck blue and congrats Miley!!!
> I feel like there aren't going to be any babies left to deliver past next week, everybody is just good and ready, it seems! :haha:
> 
> 
> Finally into week 39... can't believe it, really. Spent the entire weekend re-doing our place as my roommate FINALLY moved out. We officially have a cozy home and baby girl officially has a nursery! :happydance:
> 
> I was going to wait for DH to come home and put together the crib, but I couldn't, so I decided to give it a shot and do it myself... 3 hours later and it's DONE! I think it's safe to say I've used up every ounce of nesting energy within me over the past little while...
> 
> Time for you to come out now, baby! :kiss:

well done! I don't think I could ever put up a crib by myself :blush:I think we'll all be done by mid feb :lol:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nah, I'm sure I'll go overdue, em. I'm thinking 25th or 26th. :) DH said to me earlier he thought it would happen tonight!


----------



## tntrying22

I put our crib together almost entirely myself too but that was way back before I was so big :) nicely done Ashley!

babydreams glad your appt went well!

For some reason I have 2/12 in my mind for me :) And we'll be 8lbs + more than likely! 

And I'll take 55 min. Or 11. Bring it!


----------



## gflady

I'd love to have mine by mid feb! My mum's labours were around 6 hours and all 4 of us were born before 39 weeks. Here's hoping it's same for me! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not able to multi quote on mob but hope your all ok x


----------



## Lindylou

I have just done a labor predictor- said I would be late and labor about 12 hours.


----------



## Jembug

Seriously imagine 11 mins!! No time for hospital and traumatized husbands!!!
My first labour from start to finish was 26 hours.... Not painful in the beginning and my second was 11 hours- again not painful at first... I would be happy with three hour labour... I find the build up contractions better for my mental state... Although I'm sure I won't be thinking that during the process?

Today I've taken the girls to toddlers, see midwife, cleaned the house from top to toe, finished the ironing while youngest was asleep, played In the garden, made homemade burgers for tea and finally had a bath and hair wash. Girls are being monkeys in there bed but there bathed and happy.... Although tired baby can come early morning after a few hours sleep......

Miley your photos on fb are just beautiful!
Hope your little lady enjoyed meeting your little lady?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo seity wrote in her journal about labour starting. Hope your not waiting much longer jem x


----------



## Miss Ashley

Thought you ladies might be interested in seeing some nesting action shots :haha:. Excuse my Mom in the kitchen photo!

Here's the before/during... I'll post the after in a minute!

https://i46.tinypic.com/ckivo.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/2lselp3.jpg


----------



## Miss Ashley

And the finished product! We also painted the bathroom, painted + redid our bedroom (as we switched) and painted and put together the nursery! We still have a few things to hang in the nursery, but I may have some pics of that eventually too. 

https://i45.tinypic.com/v33q54.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/fcqrmf.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 That's like porn for me, Ashley! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Amazing job!


----------



## babydreams85

Very nice Ashley!!!


----------



## Miss Ashley

mrsswaffer said:


> <3 <3 That's like porn for me, Ashley! :haha:

:rofl:

The feeling of it all being finished might be better than sex for me!


----------



## babydreams85

So 37.5 bump...why is it such a weird shape? LOL

I am measuring 38 weeks but actually lost weight. Dr said it was probably fluid I lost. :wacko:


Forgot to mention earlier that today is the 1 year anniversary of the loss of my little angel girl. :cry: Feeling sad about it but blessed that I have a healthy little boy who will be in my arms soon!
 



Attached Files:







bump 007 (636x800).jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsswaffer

Miss Ashley said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> <3 <3 That's like porn for me, Ashley! :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> The feeling of it all being finished might be better than sex for me!Click to expand...

:rofl:

I just blitzed my bathroom and noticed that I just absolutely love the smell of any cleaning product. Mmm!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs babydream :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 babydreams. And a gorgeous bump, sweetie. :)


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers Ashley! Get rested up now!!

Lovely bump babydreams.... What mixed emotions you most be feeling, sending lots of love xx


----------



## embo216

Ashley that's a job well done!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Finally back from the hospital, ended up waiting ages for the doctor who decided to scan to check blood flow and fluid levels. All is fine thankfully! Been having tightening s the whole time but nothing painful, I'm sure they will die off soon like every other time!

I've also been decorating, last week we did the bathroom and we started the kitchen over the weekend. Aim to get it finished tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Newt4

Wow what nesting! 

Hugs baby dreams 

Glad everything is ok blue!

Go seity go!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH is being a knob tonight! @$$#/^


----------



## embo216

Babydreams :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Glad everything is ok Bluebear!


----------



## tntrying22

wow Ashley nice!

Jem hope you get a good night of sleep after all that work.

Good news Blue. 

Wow go Seity! And I haven't seen Miley's little one yet...not on fb with anyone...

AFM, I booked an appt with an acupuncturist on Thursday to try and get relief from this stinking PUPPS and got some pine tar soap - smells like I rolled in a campfire pewww! Maybe the acupuncture will help bring on labor LOL!! I've never done it before so Im slightly terrified but so miserable with this itching Im about desperate. I am afraid to try dandelion root as more I read said it wasnt exactly pregnancy safe :(


----------



## Lindylou

Wow some serious nesting going on!!! Feel exhausted seeing/reading about it. Planning cleaning house tomorrow.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm super duper nervous about my test tomorrow! Going to try and sleep! That is if my wonderful daughter stops being nasty to my pelvic area :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well hun, good luck tomorrow! x x x


----------



## embo216

Wishing you lots of luck hun, what time is it? x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck becca


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wow, what a day to not check in for a while in here :wacko:

Congratulations Miley!

Good luck to the ladies in labour and :hugs: to all that need them.

37 weeks for me today :flower: We are nearly all there now end of February girls!!!

MW tomorrow and she should give me my first date for a sweep (at 38 weeks as being induced at 39+4) Really scary the thought of having a sweep next week tbh :wacko:

I am expressing and freezing colostrum to take to the hospital for baby, in case her blood sugar dips. I have been doing it for a week now and over the 4 days I have done it I have now got 7ml in my freezer, really happy with how it is going :flower:


----------



## Lindylou

My mw keeps asking of boobs are leaking but nothing yet. Is that normal?


----------



## Wiggler

WTG AP, glad the expressing is going so well :happydance:

Lindy - I never leak until my milk comes in then I am like a broken tap for months and it doesn't stop pouring out :rofl: Leaking, not leaking, a bit coming out when you squeeze your nips... it's all normal :)


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies for the :hugs:! Tough day but I am pulling though! 

That's great news Bluebear, glad your little girl is fine!

Lindy, I can get colostrum if I squeeze, but not really leaking. Some women don't get anything in until baby is born. 

My lower back has been killing me all day and I have gone to the bathroom (TMI) 3 times. :wacko: Why does end of pregnancy have to be so miserable???? :dohh:


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> Forgot to mention earlier that today is the 1 year anniversary of the loss of my little angel girl. :cry: Feeling sad about it but blessed that I have a healthy little boy who will be in my arms soon!

:hugs:



AmeliePoulain said:


> 37 weeks for me today :flower: We are nearly all there now end of February girls!!!

congrats on full term!


----------



## fides

I had my m/w appt today... So, last week i went to the chiropractor to try to get some relief from the SPD. It helped a little for like two days, but the problem was by putting pressure on my round ligament, he had actually turned my baby from LOA to OP. grrr. So, based on the fact that i had a bunch of back tightenings last Thursday and how long yet far apart all my contractions were on Friday, my midwife believes what i was having was posterior labor - she said my body was basically working like a corkscrew to turn the baby back to LOA - that's why the contractions were so long and painful without getting too close together. She also said it's common for posterior labor to suddenly stop like that instead of triggering active labor like you usually would if the baby's in a different position.

At least i know all that pain wasn't for nothing, so that's good news!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

fides said:


> I had my m/w appt today... So, last week i went to the chiropractor to try to get some relief from the SPD. It helped a little for like two days, but the problem was by putting pressure on my round ligament, he had actually turned my baby from LOA to OP. grrr. So, based on the fact that i had a bunch of back tightenings last Thursday and how long yet far apart all my contractions were on Friday, my midwife believes what i was having was posterior labor - she said my body was basically working like a corkscrew to turn the baby back to LOA - that's why the contractions were so long and painful without getting too close together. She also said it's common for posterior labor to suddenly stop like that instead of triggering active labor like you usually would if the baby's in a different position.
> 
> At least i know all that pain wasn't for nothing, so that's good news!

Wow not heard of that but had similar with my first. Interesting.
Omg so muxh presdure for me down below. Baby is so low I need to wee all the time and I swear my cervix hurts!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow, so Baby's LOA now, hun?

At my last midwife appointment, my baby was LOA, so I'm hoping tomorrow's appointment will reveal the same!


----------



## fides

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh wow, so Baby's LOA now, hun?
> 
> At my last midwife appointment, my baby was LOA, so I'm hoping tomorrow's appointment will reveal the same!

yes, he's back to LOA and i am staying away from the chiropractor! :haha:

do hope yours stays LOA!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

My lil girl Zoey was born @ 3:12 pm 7ilbs 6oz 20in long.


----------



## Lindylou

Yey blue eyes. Big congratulations. Xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww yay!! Congratulations, Blue!! <3 <3


----------



## Newt4

Congrats blue!


----------



## fides

Blue eyes 81 said:


> My lil girl Zoey was born @ 3:12 pm 7ilbs 6oz 20in long.

awwww, congratulations!!! and i love the name and spelling! :thumbup:


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats blueyes!! Can't wait to see a picture of her :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Baby Florence Kathleen rose was boring this morning weighing 6lb 6oz and she's so perfect :)
Congrats blue eyes on your little girl.

I'm sitting here like a zombie and Florence is wife awake I'm so exhausted its unreal but st the same time I couldn't be happier


----------



## munchkinlove

MileyMamma said:


> Baby Florence Kathleen rose was boring this morning weighing 6lb 6oz and she's so perfect :)
> Congrats blue eyes on your little girl.
> 
> I'm sitting here like a zombie and Florence is wife awake I'm so exhausted its unreal but st the same time I couldn't be happier

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope i get to meet my little one soon!!!!!!!!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## cherrylee

WOW Ashley!!!! That is some super hardcore nesting action LOL! I wish I could nest like that, the most I've done is laundry, dusting ect. Nothing like you!

HUGS Babydreams, my condolences.

Congrats on the births of your LOs Miley and Blue eyes!


----------



## Seity

*Samuel Vincent born 5:15pm 7lb 2oz and 20in*


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats Seity! 

An exciting Monday!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats everyone! 
Seity great weight!


----------



## Miss Ashley

3 babies today! Congrats to all :) 

Can't wait to see pics! (hint, hint ;))


----------



## Peachypoo

wow congrats ladies... im officially 4 days over due now..... cant wait to meet my princess.....xxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams85

Wow!! Moving so fast now!! 

Congrats Seity on your little boy!!

Congrats Blue eyes on your little girl!! 

We better get some pictures soon!!! ;)


----------



## munchkinlove

Seity said:


> *Samuel Vincent born 5:15pm 7lb 2oz and 20in*

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seity

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8214/8445792661_b179b46b30.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8445793679_18d9a54423.jpg


----------



## Newt4

I'm getting jealous!


----------



## tntrying22

Me too! All these beautiful babies:baby:

Itchy Itchy Itchy:cry:

I wish I'd lose my plug or something just to feel like I am making some more progress...


----------



## babydreams85

Tn I have been losing my plug for almost a week now and still no baby, so I don't think it means much!!!! :)


----------



## Jessica28

Hahaha sooo nice to see all the babies being born! Exciting stuff... I wish my body would start making some progress!


----------



## fides

MileyMamma said:


> Baby Florence Kathleen rose was boring this morning weighing 6lb 6oz and she's so perfect :)
> Congrats blue eyes on your little girl.
> 
> I'm sitting here like a zombie and Florence is wife awake I'm so exhausted its unreal but st the same time I couldn't be happier




Seity said:


> *Samuel Vincent born 5:15pm 7lb 2oz and 20in*

congrats!!


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers! Lots of beautiful babies!!!

Congratulations Blue, Seity and Miley, enjoy xxxx

The beginning of day 3 of being over due.... Maybe I've made this whole pregnancy lark up?


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations miley!

Congratulations seity!

Congratulations blue!

Wonderful news. 3 beautiful new love bugs. Hope you are all doing well. Xx

My dh ordered me a virgin pineapple cocktail yesterday, spicy Mexican food the DTD last night...... He is impatient and LO might not show for a few weeks yet :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Babies being born all over the place!! 

Blue Eyes and Seity, big congrats!!! Wowee cant believe you have your babies now!

3 babies in one day, wonder who will be next?? So exciting! Becca, good luck on your driving test today!

MF hopefully some of that pressure will result in a baby for you very soon :)

:hugs: to all the girls that are overdue! :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## yellow11

So many babies :baby:
Congratulations ladies <3


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck today, Bec!!! :)


----------



## Lindylou

It's so cold and wet and windy here. I can't get out of bed!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Blue Eyes and Siety! Lovely news to wake up to :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ladies, I was just going to make the new group for us but scrolling through the forum to double check someone hadn't already made one, I noticed another group is already called February LoveBugs from a couple of years ago! 

Dilemma! So i have provisionally set one up called https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1719677-baby-bugs-due-february-2013-a.html I haven't actually done anything with it yet, but will start updating it with information on everyones babies being born etc so when we have all had babies we can migrate over there :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Blue! :happydance:

Congratulations Miley :happydance:

Congratulations Seity :happydance:

So many new babies :cloud9:

Good luck with your driving test Becca!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on all the births! I've hit most of you on another thread...
Seity, wow! Lots of hair on litttle Samuel <3

feeling ready to split open. DH seems to be getting impatient. He's said the anticipation of when labor will start is killing him...HIM??? :haha:
My bump feels so weird; it feels like a lightbulb with the tapered bottom. I swear I can see and feel a head shaped bulge under my bump for days. Hopefully her head is in place and not off to the side. 

good luck becca!


----------



## PerpetualMama

thank you smiley!


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks for the new thread Smiley, I can't wait to post there :D


----------



## Jembug

If it's the same one that I was apart of?? It was February lovebugs 2011 and then it went to February mummies 2011? I think?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wow! Congrats to all the new mummy's!

I'm super nervous! Ugh, hope I pass.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

It was 2010 I think https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/280069-feb-lovebugs-baby-club.html (<------old thread) Just dont want people getting confused clicking on the wrong thread!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies :)
I'm nervous and excited for mine :)


----------



## Farida_2013

Wow guys so exciting!! Blue, millet and seity congrats!!! The pictures I have seen are gorgeous!

I'm so living the tiny cuddles and can't wait for the new thread to start posting on it!
Smiley - please post the link again when it's ready cos I got confused with which one is the right one hehe

Last night little girl drank for the first time after 2 days of me thinking she was but she wasn't I feel soooooooo guilty!! Bless her she's begging for it every hour now after finally feeling full last night with the help of my MW 

Can't wait to see who us next! I bet jem!


----------



## mrsswaffer

It has to be Jem or fides, surely! Come on babies!!! :p


----------



## embo216

It has to be Fides or Jem! I really feel for the overdue ladies :( I'm due tomorrow but actually wouldn't mind going a few days overdue :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

Farida...new thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1719677-baby-bugs-due-february-2013-a.html


----------



## gflady

Morning! 

Congrats miley, blue and seity! This is so exciting.

I hope we will have migrated to smiley's new thread by end of feb- would prefer not to have a march baby!

MW this morning and had a rubbish night's sleep. Nevermind.

Becca, thinking of you and hoping you passed!

How's everyone else doing today? Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blue eyes 81 said:


> My lil girl Zoey was born @ 3:12 pm 7ilbs 6oz 20in long.

CONGRATS HUN!! :cloud9:



MileyMamma said:


> Baby Florence Kathleen rose was boring this morning weighing 6lb 6oz and she's so perfect :)
> Congrats blue eyes on your little girl.
> 
> I'm sitting here like a zombie and Florence is wife awake I'm so exhausted its unreal but st the same time I couldn't be happier

SHE IS A BEAUTY. CONGRATS :cloud9:



Seity said:


> *Samuel Vincent born 5:15pm 7lb 2oz and 20in*

love the pictures hun CONGRATS:cloud9:



smileyfaces said:


> Babies being born all over the place!!
> 
> Blue Eyes and Seity, big congrats!!! Wowee cant believe you have your babies now!
> 
> 3 babies in one day, wonder who will be next?? So exciting! Becca, good luck on your driving test today!
> 
> MF hopefully some of that pressure will result in a baby for you very soon :)
> 
> :hugs: to all the girls that are overdue! :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

Thanks hun, no baby yet :flower:



smileyfaces said:


> Ladies, I was just going to make the new group for us but scrolling through the forum to double check someone hadn't already made one, I noticed another group is already called February LoveBugs from a couple of years ago!
> 
> Dilemma! So i have provisionally set one up called https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1719677-baby-bugs-due-february-2013-a.html I haven't actually done anything with it yet, but will start updating it with information on everyones babies being born etc so when we have all had babies we can migrate over there :thumbup:

subscribed :thumbup:



gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> Congrats miley, blue and seity! This is so exciting.
> 
> I hope we will have migrated to smiley's new thread by end of feb- would prefer not to have a march baby!
> 
> MW this morning and had a rubbish night's sleep. Nevermind.
> 
> Becca, thinking of you and hoping you passed!
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? Xxx

GOOD LUCK BECCA xxx


----------



## Wiggler

We are all going to have our babies soon :cloud9: 

I can;t believe in 24 hours I have gone from wanting to keep my legs crossed for a good while yet to wanting her out ASAP. I'll go overdue now :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks smiley!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wiggler said:


> We are all going to have our babies soon :cloud9:
> 
> I can;t believe in 24 hours I have gone from wanting to keep my legs crossed for a good while yet to wanting her out ASAP. I'll go overdue now :dohh: :rofl:

I need to wait till Friday so my mum is home haha.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wah! I'm starting to feel a bit daunted by how having a baby is such a rite of passage. :wacko: I'm not scared of the pain or actually going through labour, but all that it signifies! :haha:


----------



## embo216

aww it's amazing being a Mum for the 1st time- it took me a while to finally realise it. :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

I remember when Dylan was born and put on me, thinking "oh wow, he's mine" it was the scariest but best feeling in the world :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

I remember with my 1st I prepared SO much for the birth but not really for the baby after and it was a proper shocker! I'd never really held a newborn before and had no idea how to do anything- soon pick it up though after a few days :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I sat ringing the Buzzer all night with matthew lol. I found the newborn bit ok but got out of sorts with weaning! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm so ready already. I want my body back. I'm sick of being in the bathroom half the day and struggling to raise myself from the seat, and of not being able to bend down. I have graduated from feeling as big as a house to feeling like a building complex :nope: I have so much to accomplish, and the physical costraints are getting annoying. (not that I resent her or begrudge her her time...just sayin' :winkwink:)


----------



## PerpetualMama

my first was a total culture shock and I was so clueless. It didn't help that DD cried the whole first week every time I even thought of touching her, the only one who could keep her quiet was her daddy, and the pacifier. She nursed so much the first few days I blistered, then the day my milk came in the little minx decided she'd rather not nurse :wacko:. I had 2 mountains that must have weighed a good 6 lbs each with no relief. Thank God for hot showers. Bought myself a manual breast pump right after!!

It all turned out ok, and became the best thing I ever did <3


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs PM :hugs:

I was too scared to get Dylan dressed, I thought I would break him so had OH do it. I was the same with Bethany too, but got over it really quickly when we started getting all the cute girly clothes :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I sat ringing the Buzzer all night with matthew lol. I found the newborn bit ok but got out of sorts with weaning! X

This was me with the buzzer! I had NO idea how to do a nappy and my mum and Oh had gone home :(


----------



## smileyfaces

I gave birth at 07.09am in the morning and was home for 5pm ish so didnt get an over night stay! The first night I just completely conked out because I hadnt slept for 48hrs and didnt wake up when LO was crying so OH got up with him and just sat on the couch rocking him, I then woke up and panicked because baby wasnt at the side of me and ran down stairs to see them both fast asleep :haha: Te night after that was the first 'proper' night of looking after a new born for me and it wasnt too bad, its just about finding a routine that suits you!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I rang the buzzer when it was time to do a nappy or wind him. I feel like a newbie again!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck Becca

Pm- hope you feel better soon.

I just had a massive mac donalds!!! Naughty me, took the Girlies to soft play... Going to chill in this afternoon and maybe just do nothing :)

Hope your all having a good day.... Can't actually believe I'm still pregnant! Slightly annoying coz I can't really make plans.... So thought I'd have a baby by now!

Whats the deal for us uk over due ladies? Anyone know?


----------



## embo216

Aww Jem really feel for you :hugs: 

Where I am they'll do a sweep at 40+7 and then another at 40+12 and induce you at 40+14! I will have a 12lb if I get to 2 weeks over :lol:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

They might do a sweep earlier depending on your MW - I know a few people who have been offered at exactly 40 weeks.

Induction is normally between 40+10/14.

I am sure it won't come to that though :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

My mw will do a sweep at 40 weeks and will let me go 3 weeks over if everything is ok!


----------



## smileyfaces

In my area you get a sweep at 40+7 and then induced at 40+12!! Thats what happened to me with DS and I had him at 40+13 :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I have updated the new thread with babies born so far (info taken from the first page of this thread). Hopefully we can add more to the list very soon :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Yey! Great smiley. Xxx

The hospital here doesn't let you go more than 2 weeks over but midwives do, they monitor you daily if go over 2 weeks though. Longest my mw had was 42+5


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are we all doing? stuck under asleeping baby atm here lol


----------



## embo216

I don't think I'd want a sweep before then, I may not even take them up on their offer at a week over. Although I'd love to meet my little man I'm not overly uncomfortable or in any rush to go into labour. Some slight jealousy at the beautiful babies arriving :blush:


----------



## Blue_bear

I am booked for my sweep at 40+5 and hoping I won't need it!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Had some cramping last night that woke me up... pretty disappointed that it didn't go anywhere :( 

Have my 39 week appointment in a couple of hours... doctor will be doing my first internal.

If you ladies were offered a sweep at the point that I'm at, would you go ahead with it?


----------



## embo216

If I felt ready I would, for me personally I wouldn't want one yet but its a very personal choice :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

I'm leaning towards giving her some more time to just come out of her own accord.


----------



## Lindylou

Embo- I'm with you. I'm happy to leave baby to do its own thing at the moment. Will choose a sweep if it can prevent being induced though.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am only agreeing to pre due date sweeps as I will be induced at 39+5 regardless due to GD so I am hoping they make me more favourable rather than setting me off x


----------



## Lindylou

Ap- that's what I will do but obviously different weeks, i believe it's more natural labor having a sweep than induction.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you're all okay ladies :hugs:.

I passed my driving test woooo! I'm so happy :happydance:.

Cramping up a little right now and I've lost a big lump of creamy discharge too, yuck!
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

This morning I got up to go to the toilet and felt something wet leaking. When I looked it was a piece of plug and a wet spot the size of the bottom of a soda can? Haven't had anything else since though and that was about 2 hours ago. Probably wasn't amniotic fluid, right? If it were it would have kept coming?


----------



## cherrylee

Don't think it was fluid because I'm sure it would keep trickling. Congrats on passing your drivers test!


----------



## gflady

Yay, congrats Becca! Well done!

Babydreams, yeah if it was your waters it would keep in trickling and soak through a sanitary pad.

Had my MW appt this morning; I found it really depressing. She basically told me that I will go overdue and that they don't offer sweeps until your 41 weeks. Ugh. I'm not sure why but the thought of going overdue really gets to me. I think I'm having one of those days where I just feel really emotional. Could cry over anything and am defo startinig to worry about looking after a newborn.


----------



## Wiggler

I have been told I can have a sweep at 40 or 40+1, not sure if I will have it yet though, depends how miserable I am with my SPD.

Congratulations Becca :happydance:

GF - :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I would have a sweep now if I could :lol: Id defo take a sweep pre-due date but thats just me. It doesnt do any harm to try it whatsoever.

Well done Becca!! So happy you passed! The world is now your oyster :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

smileyfaces said:


> I would have a sweep now if I could :lol: Id defo take a sweep pre-due date but thats just me. It doesnt do any harm to try it whatsoever.
> 
> Well done Becca!! So happy you passed! The world is now your oyster :haha:

Do you have to be at least a little dilated to get a sweep? Just curious...I don't think they even offer them here.


----------



## Jembug

Well done Becca, freedom with a new baby- assuming you have a car?

Gflady, you will be fine with a newborn, I promise! All your natural motherly instincts kick in and you will be amazing. Keep positive! And I don't see how anyone can tell when your going to give birth unless have an internal???

I wasn't sure about a sweep... So shocked me offered me one yesterday- there was a student there so I think she offered me one to look good or let the student do it?
I know in my previous pregnancies she said she won't do one until 40+7 and she was adamant before!

So anyway, I'm not sure about a sweep as I feel your messing about with the natural body??? But then I'd love to know what my cervix is doing, ect.
Oh it's hard decision actually, I've had enough of the waiting about but I'm coping....

Just had my eyes closed in the sofa for about an hour and the girls have been fab, best give them some attention now xx


----------



## gflady

Thanks Jem. I didn't have an internal at MW appt. I think some people like to prepare you for "the worst". It's like my friends who automatically dismiss me/are negative about my trying to give birth naturally. Dear me, I'm all doom and gloom today! Will now try to perk up. Going to the cinema tonight and might participate in some retail therapy beforehand :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had my 38 week appointment today, and my midwife told me she wouldn't offer a sweep until 40+10, and then do another one before inducing at 42 weeks. I'm not fussed - I am expecting to go overdue, but not necessarily by 10 days. I'd rather have a February baby than a March one. :haha: But if I do go 10 days over, we'll be into March.

Baby is still LOA. :happydance: And is now 3/5 engaged - the midwife said that'll be it now, Baby will just get lower and won't pop up or suddenly flip to breech. Thank God! :D My mum came to my appointment today - that was nice. :) My BP is 118/80, the same as it was two weeks ago. So it's all good! Yayness!


----------



## tntrying22

Morning ladies! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok. :hugs: to the overdue ladies and GF, I know how you feel :( I really dont want to be overdue either especially not with this infernal itching.:growlmad:

Jem mcdonalds sounds so good LOL:haha:

Congrats on passing Becca!

I don't think they let you go much past 40+7 here. I don't think we do sweeps. If I go overdue I might try acupuncture for a natural induction depending on how it goes Thursday!


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats on passing Becca! I couldn't cope without driving now.

I'm trying not to get frustrated at the mo. woke up having mild contractions, the same sort of back tingly ones I remember from DS, carried on as normal ignoring them. Walked around town for a bit and had a few more but again nothing intense/painful. Been home pottering about, done some more decorating, had a little nap! Still getting them but very irregular and not painful, different to BH though.....pick up or bugger off god dam it! Lol. 

Hope your all ok ladies x


----------



## smileyfaces

babydreams85 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I would have a sweep now if I could :lol: Id defo take a sweep pre-due date but thats just me. It doesnt do any harm to try it whatsoever.
> 
> Well done Becca!! So happy you passed! The world is now your oyster :haha:
> 
> Do you have to be at least a little dilated to get a sweep? Just curious...I don't think they even offer them here.Click to expand...

Yes you need to be dilated enough for the midwife to get her finger into your cervix and sweep the babys head. When I was pregnant with DS1 and went to the hospital for my sweep at 40+7 she couldnt do it because my cervix was closed...I was devestated :haha: But then 5 days later when I went in to be induced she managed to sweep me just fine because I was 1-2cm. Just shows how quickly that cervix can change!


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry you are having a bad day GF- your EDD is just an estimate. Some LO's take a bit longer. Try not to stress. I have tried to focus on mid feb rather than my EDD and think it helps. Also some people like to knock other people's birth plans. My SIL, brother.auntie, cousin, uncle etc have all been going to my mum asking if I have lost the plot because I want a home birth if things go smoothly and I can cope. It makes you feel stupid when they make comments with that look on their faces. I have been upset about it because there have been snide comments and sniggers making a joke of it which I think is really unfair. Keep your chin up, be strong. Your baby will be here at the perfect time for you and him/her and your birth will be right for you both. Xxx

Becca- well done with driving test. The freedom is great!


----------



## gflady

Thanks Lindy. You're right. I'm going to try to refocus my mind. I partly blame my hormones for making me mental today! :)


----------



## Lindylou

Hormones are horrible. You can feel like nobody understands. Bug hugs. Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

My midwife today said they're only able to do a sweep if the cervix is "ripe", and then who is to say you wouldn't have gone into labour soon anyway? She said there's not a lot of evidence to suggest that they work at all!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> I don't think I'd want a sweep before then, I may not even take them up on their offer at a week over. Although I'd love to meet my little man I'm not overly uncomfortable or in any rush to go into labour. Some slight jealousy at the beautiful babies arriving :blush:

I dont think I will take them up on my sweep either to be honest. Its booked for 40+ 4 but I wont bother really.



WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies how are we all doing? stuck under asleeping baby atm here lol

I love your new profile pic! 



Miss Ashley said:


> Had some cramping last night that woke me up... pretty disappointed that it didn't go anywhere :(
> 
> Have my 39 week appointment in a couple of hours... doctor will be doing my first internal.
> 
> If you ladies were offered a sweep at the point that I'm at, would you go ahead with it?

I wouldnt just yet unless I had GD or SPD. Just my personal opinion though.



BeccaxBump said:


> Hope you're all okay ladies :hugs:.
> 
> I passed my driving test woooo! I'm so happy :happydance:.
> 
> Cramping up a little right now and I've lost a big lump of creamy discharge too, yuck!
> xoxox

congrats on test :) Sounds like the plug going x



gflady said:


> Yay, congrats Becca! Well done!
> 
> Babydreams, yeah if it was your waters it would keep in trickling and soak through a sanitary pad.
> 
> Had my MW appt this morning; I found it really depressing. She basically told me that I will go overdue and that they don't offer sweeps until your 41 weeks. Ugh. I'm not sure why but the thought of going overdue really gets to me. I think I'm having one of those days where I just feel really emotional. Could cry over anything and am defo startinig to worry about looking after a newborn.

Aw :hugs: It is overwhelming. I have 2 children and even I am scared. I also know that nerves at this stage ar 100% normal and that it will all fall into place when baby is born. Trust me xx



mrsswaffer said:


> I had my 38 week appointment today, and my midwife told me she wouldn't offer a sweep until 40+10, and then do another one before inducing at 42 weeks. I'm not fussed - I am expecting to go overdue, but not necessarily by 10 days. I'd rather have a February baby than a March one. :haha: But if I do go 10 days over, we'll be into March.
> 
> Baby is still LOA. :happydance: And is now 3/5 engaged - the midwife said that'll be it now, Baby will just get lower and won't pop up or suddenly flip to breech. Thank God! :D My mum came to my appointment today - that was nice. :) My BP is 118/80, the same as it was two weeks ago. So it's all good! Yayness!

Great news, Glad all is well. My MW wrote on notes she could only feel 1/5 of the head? So I am guessing that means the head is right down! I always thought they could move again but that its unlikely? 



gflady said:


> Thanks Lindy. You're right. I'm going to try to refocus my mind. I partly blame my hormones for making me mental today! :)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've had a sweep with some of my others (I think...never heard it called that here though) and it did nothing but make me crampy and panful to walk. I think I'll pass if they offer it again, it was real unpleasant :nope: and my kids are stubborn little suckers. 
I have been doing everything I can to prime my body for this birth, hopefully it at least shortens my wait so I don't have to be induced. Disappointed DH didn't want to dtd this morning before work...and he's due to drop off a sample of his "stuff" at the urologist since today is 8 weeks since the vasectomy. I told him he has to dtd tonight and get his sample on his own later and I'll drop it off tomorrow. I'm getting possessive of his prostaglandins I guess :haha::rofl:

Congrats Becca! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Midnight_Fairy said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I had my 38 week appointment today, and my midwife told me she wouldn't offer a sweep until 40+10, and then do another one before inducing at 42 weeks. I'm not fussed - I am expecting to go overdue, but not necessarily by 10 days. I'd rather have a February baby than a March one. :haha: But if I do go 10 days over, we'll be into March.
> 
> Baby is still LOA. :happydance: And is now 3/5 engaged - the midwife said that'll be it now, Baby will just get lower and won't pop up or suddenly flip to breech. Thank God! :D My mum came to my appointment today - that was nice. :) My BP is 118/80, the same as it was two weeks ago. So it's all good! Yayness!
> 
> Great news, Glad all is well. My MW wrote on notes she could only feel 1/5 of the head? So I am guessing that means the head is right down! I always thought they could move again but that its unlikely?Click to expand...

Yeah, she said it's unlikely Baby will move out of position now. :) She wrote in my notes 'ceph 2/5', so that means she can feel 2/5 of the head. :D

Since my appointment, I've been getting a constant back pain and niggly achey BHs. I told the midwife about the contractions I had the other night and she said it seems like my body is revving up. Hehe!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ohh that's what mine was she could only feel 1/5 so fingers crossed. None of my 2 went more than 3/5 before labour! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woo hoo! :dance:


----------



## Kitty_love

Wow! Exciting day on here!

Congratulations, Blue Eyes!

Congratulations, Seity!

Glad you passed your exam, Becca!

Hugs to everyone...especially those overdue. :hugs:

Gflady, hope retail therapy does the trick, it usually does for me, too!

Glad your appt went well Mrsswaffer!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Definitely getting tightenings today. Will prob stop this bub is s pickle.


----------



## fides

thanks for making the new thread - added the link to front page. :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

So... just got back from my appointment. Doctor expects to see me next week as my "cervix is so high and closed he couldn't even get to it". He told me I'll need to speak to this baby, as he'll let me go to 41 weeks but then it's induction... I really don't want to be induced... I was hoping for an all-natural labour and delivery... :cry:

I know that internals don't tell you much and things can change rapidly... but can things really do a complete 180 from what is apparently zero progress at this point?


----------



## mrsswaffer

You're not even at 40 weeks yet, hun. There's plenty of time for things to progress. :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

I keep trying to tell myself that. But just the way he implied that I was the complete OPPOSITE of ready gives me no feelings of hope. 

Ugh, I knew an internal would do me no good.


----------



## smileyfaces

Take no notice, you can change really quickly and like MrsSwaf said you are not even due yet :hugs:


----------



## tntrying22

Checks are useless! :wacko:

I am trying to survive until my acupuncture appt thursday. I should post a pic of how bad my poor belly looks.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Also, Ashley, he may advise an induction at 41 weeks, but you don't have to take it! It's your body. <3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope somethng happens for you ladies soon:cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww whisper your siggy pic is adorable!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Things can change fast that's why they don't offer internal checks in uk because they dont give a good indication x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Aww whisper your siggy pic is adorable!

thank you i cant stop watching her sleep lol shes slept most of the day knowingmy luck she wil be up all night now im on night duty in living room with her as ben did day:haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Awww Whisper! She's beautiful! <3 rather jealous!

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow! Excited to see what she says.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Whisper- she is adorable. 

Seeing mw tomorrow, guessing just Doppler, bp, urine checks and if ok see me next week!


----------



## Kitty_love

She's so cute, Whisper! :cloud9:


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> I know that internals don't tell you much and things can change rapidly... but can things really do a complete 180 from what is apparently zero progress at this point?

yes, absolutely!!


----------



## Jembug

Beautiful whisper x


----------



## tntrying22

Jem you talked me into mcdonalds for lunch :haha:

Having some twingy crampy feelings across the top of my bump...going to go sit on the couch for a while and see if they continue...could be eating too much!


----------



## cherrylee

OH MCDONALDS lol!!!!! I've been losing weight the last three days so I figured last night that the family and I would eat mcdonalds for dinner tonight lol. I'm very excited haha and maybe tomorrow ill have super hot wings!

I'm so tired and crabby, still cramping all night and my youngest son has been up the last few nights so I'm super under slept. Maybe 6-7 hors in the last two days in total but at least he's in preschool Tuesdays and Thursdays so I get to sit for a few hours!

On the plus side I've started losing some of my plug so maybe the last week of pre labour is starting to pay off!! Oh I can't wait to be able to lay on my tummy again!!


----------



## Wiggler

I really miss laying on my tummy too :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Hope you enjoy your mac donalds ladies!

I love sleeping on my front!!!! That's my main sleeping position! Sooooo glad this pregnancy is nearly over so I can do just that!

Any babies to be born overnight???? No signs from me.

Yippee for plug!

Just checked ny me notes and baby is 2/5 engaged.. But like I said before, Demi wasn't engaged even in labour, so I know it means nothing.

Am I the only strange one who feels they have to go to bed early? Because my previous babies were night labours I'm really conscious to get a couple of hours of sleep in- just in case?


----------



## cherrylee

My last two children were up super high in labour they wouldn't let me do anything but lay flat as they were worried about a cord coming out but this baby is super low so I'm not sure what to make of it lol. I wish I'd labour tonight but I just don't feel it at all. I am looking forward to hearing more stories though lol!


----------



## PerpetualMama

achey crampy as I have been for 3 weeks. I'm not expecting anything to happen for me either. I think I'm in it for the long haul despite my OB's shock that I haven't delivered yet. My niece is 3 weeks behind me (she's at 35 weeks) and she sends me a text 1 cm down- 9 more to go! I almost died, I thought she was in labor, but she only had a check. She is notorious for having her kids 3 weeks early, and me 2 weeks late. She'll probably deliver before me :dohh:


----------



## Miss Ashley

So I was reading about evening primrose oil earlier and decided to pick some up... they say it's beneficial in helping to ripen your cervix in general even if it doesn't cause sooner onset of labour...

I'm nervous now though, as I didn't ask my Doctor about it... I haven't had any complications this pregnancy and I have no allergies to any medication that I know of... anybody have any experience with this?

I just figure it's better to try something known to be harmless rather than wait around and potentially need an induction.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I felt the same about raspberry leaf, Ash. I didn't ask my midwife about it either, but it hasn't caused me any problems up until now, and I've been taking the capsules since 32 weeks. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive not used anything and im in enough agony lol just leaving my body to it.


----------



## gflady

Evening ladies!

Went to cinema tonight and feeling so much better for it :)

Excited to see what news I wake up to on here tomorrow!

Xxx


----------



## gflady

PS I'm not doing anything to prepare my body for labour- would rather see what it does on its own. However, I am thinking maybe I should try perineal massage. Anyone done it? X


----------



## PerpetualMama

Miss Ashley said:


> So I was reading about evening primrose oil earlier and decided to pick some up... they say it's beneficial in helping to ripen your cervix in general even if it doesn't cause sooner onset of labour...
> 
> I'm nervous now though, as I didn't ask my Doctor about it... I haven't had any complications this pregnancy and I have no allergies to any medication that I know of... anybody have any experience with this?
> 
> I just figure it's better to try something known to be harmless rather than wait around and potentially need an induction.

The lady at the all natural herb shop I went to for my raspberry leaf tea said the evening primrose is supposed to level out your estrogen levels and help ripen the cervix. (Yet she suggested castor oil to me, which I would never put my body through!!) I did not get the evening primrose since my cervix was already thinned out a lot. 

currently feeling worn out and just so over being pregnant. Feels like she's in there looking for the bathtub plug (hope she finds it and my water breaks after I get a few hours sleep :sleep: )


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> So I was reading about evening primrose oil earlier and decided to pick some up... they say it's beneficial in helping to ripen your cervix in general even if it doesn't cause sooner onset of labour...
> 
> I'm nervous now though, as I didn't ask my Doctor about it... I haven't had any complications this pregnancy and I have no allergies to any medication that I know of... anybody have any experience with this?
> 
> I just figure it's better to try something known to be harmless rather than wait around and potentially need an induction.

i've been using EPO orally since 36 weeks per m/w's suggestion - don't think it causes you to go into labor, but i do think it helped ripen my cervix - it was ready to go by 38 weeks, and i think that was b/c of the EPO.

If you are nervous about trying it, do as your doctor



gflady said:


> Went to cinema tonight and feeling so much better for it :)

fun!


----------



## Newt4

I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea but I don't think its doing anything lol.


----------



## Wiggler

I was drinking RLT, but it tastes vile so I stopped. I really should start again, I feel it really helped make the pushing stage faster last time :) x x x


----------



## Seity

I never used EPO with either pregnancy.
I did drink RLT with both pregnancies and pushed 6 min with first and 5 min with second. 2nd would have been faster, but MW had me stop pushing twice. Once to unwrap the cord from his neck and again because he had his arm up and she wanted to help ease it out and minimize tearing.


----------



## Lindylou

I have odd cups of RLT. Should drink it more but I forget!


----------



## smileyfaces

I take rlt tablets everyday but dont use epo. 

Hope everyone is okay today, seems to have been quiet in here last night, hope you were all away having babies :haha:

LO woke up at 5.20am today :coffee:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was sleeping. :) Had a good night, apart from the usual 2 hourly calls of nature! Though, I'm awake now because DH's alarm goes off at 6am even if he's got nothiñg planned that day! I can't get back to sleep because I'm starving! :D


----------



## Jembug

Morning, no baby from me. X 
Can't believe its the school run and I'm still pregnant- thought I'd be showing off Ruby to the world...


----------



## mrsswaffer

Come on. Rubes!! Today is your birthday!! :p


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Jem :hugs: she must be too comfy :D


----------



## Lindylou

mrsswaffer said:


> I was sleeping. :) Had a good night, apart from the usual 2 hourly calls of nature! Though, I'm awake now because DH's alarm goes off at 6am even if he's got nothiñg planned that day! I can't get back to sleep because I'm starving! :D

Same here!!! Does your dh hit the snooze button??it drives me mad because I'm wide awake and he can go back to sleep. 

Jem-ruby will be here soon :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Lindylou said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I was sleeping. :) Had a good night, apart from the usual 2 hourly calls of nature! Though, I'm awake now because DH's alarm goes off at 6am even if he's got nothiñg planned that day! I can't get back to sleep because I'm starving! :D
> 
> Same here!!! Does your dh hit the snooze button??it drives me mad because I'm wide awake and he can go back to sleep.Click to expand...

He never flipping hears the thing! I have been kicking him since 6am to turn the bloody thing off, and he hits the snooze button... eventually. So it goes off again 10 minutes later anyway! It's our morning 'routine'. He hasn't got to be at work until 2pm today.

I just hope he's better at hearing 'alarms' when Baby is here and screaming! :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha no such luck mrsw!! I'm now wide awake downstairs drinking RLT while he snoozes! Said he is working from home to see mw but that's rubbish- he wants a lie in


----------



## embo216

No baby here either! It's my due date today :happydance: Honestly didn't think I'd get here at a few points along the way so feel very proud of my little strong man :cloud9: 

Time to let him go now body!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay embo! Hopefully he will make his appearance soon!


----------



## embo216

I bet I go well over! Serves me right for thinking he'd come at 38 weeks like Jack :lol:


----------



## rem_82

morning everyone, looks like a couple of people gave birth yesterday.
congratulation seity and blueeyes.

havent had a chance to read through, but hoping everyone is well. 
Jem cant believe she hasn't come out yet. What a minx!!! Hope she makes an appearence soon. Maybe by teatime!!!

I'm a bit blurry eyed today. Little madam has been up all night trying to suckle on everything, but nothing is good enough. I really dont want to give her a dummy but it seems to be all that works. She usually sleeps really well from 3am til about 9am, but not this morning.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi rem, if a dummy makes her happy then dont feel bad about giving it to her :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Mine all had dummies, swaddling is a life saver too. :hugs: rem x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all.
Jemma my ruby is always late for everything lol hope your not waiting much longer.
Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Embo- I have grow bags for LO to sleep in but are swaddling blankets better? I have a couple.


----------



## smileyfaces

There is no right or wrong thing to use Lindy, your baby will let you know which he/she prefers! My LO liked being swaddled for the first few weeks but after that he just changed and suddenly couldnt stand being swaddled!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think newborns like swaddling because it reminds them of being in the womb with restricted space. Probably after a few weeks, they get used to the increased space and decide they like it better! I'm going to swaddle, then use grobags. :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I might try swaddling this time, I can see why a newborn might like it, making them feel all cozy like they are in the womb still.

I think gro-bags have a weight limit to start using them of about 8lbs? I couldnt use them with my daughter for ages for that reason. I also used to find she puked too much down them and they took ages to wash/dry.

They are cute though, hopefully I will get some use out of them this time.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, I sound like an awful mother here, what's swaddling?
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

BeccaxBump said:


> Ugh, I sound like an awful mother here, what's swaddling?
> xoxox

It's when you lay your little one diagnally across a receiving blanket, brinng up the bottom edge of it over their feet, then wrap one side edge toward the opposite side of the baby, and the other side edge back across the baby in the other direction. Like making a baby burrito. They're confined in a little tight bundle


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine loved swaddling I used swaddle wraps. X


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's like cocooning your baby, Bec. I love being wrapped up in covers even now! Haha! :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Becca- swaddling is sort of wrapping them up tight in a blanket. There are places online that show you how to do it. 

AP- I think mine will be over 8lb so grobags will be ok from the start :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh! Thanks ladies :blush:. Sounds cosy!
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

our hospitals always bring your baby to you swaddled whenever they have to take them for something and bring them back


----------



## Lindylou

It was in the US I first heard about swaddling as sil swaddled little fella- only way to calm him.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can do it with a muslin too if you dont want her to get too hot x


----------



## Wiggler

My 2 were never all that keen on swaddling, they slept like starfish :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

My two didn't like swaddling either. Becca you could ask for midwife to show you.

Well done Embo for reaching 40 weeks! Defo a strong little man! Hope he comes soon!

Rem hope you get some sleep!

My husbands alarm use to go off like that, drove me mad- now our children are our alarm and they never sleep in and make us late! Ha


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Midnight_Fairy said:


> You can do it with a muslin too if you dont want her to get too hot x

I used to swaddle Ivy with a muslin when I was feeding her when she was very small - I used to call it 'straightjacketing' her :haha:

I forget that newborns wiggle and flail around so much that they get themselves into a state because they can't get milk :dohh:


----------



## gflady

Morning!

I've bought some muslin swaddles :) xx


----------



## embo216

Lindylou said:


> Embo- I have grow bags for LO to sleep in but are swaddling blankets better? I have a couple.

We did swaddling for the first 3-4 months and then moved onto sleeping bags till they were about 18 months :) Your little one may be very happy in a sleeping bag from the beginning but mine just wouldn't settle :( I always just use a cellular blanket so no special ones here xx


----------



## Lindylou

Gflady- where did you get muslin swaddles?

Just saw midwife and booked in again for 41 weeks. All ok. Baby well engaged, BH good so just waiting game :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy due date xx


----------



## gflady

Lindylou said:


> Gflady- where did you get muslin swaddles?
> 
> Just saw midwife and booked in again for 41 weeks. All ok. Baby well engaged, BH good so just waiting game :)

Happy 40 weeks! Glad MW appt went well. 

They're Aden and anais muslins from amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002SW3D34/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1360155941&sr=8-20&pi=SL75
They're a bit pricey but loads of my friends have recommended them x


----------



## rem_82

happy due date, those that have reached it!!
i swaddle emily in a cellular blanket!!! she seems to like it.

not having a great day today. she has just sicked up her bottle, which makes me very nervous. also i just had a bit of a gush downstairs and feel a bit of and dizzy! should i be concerned?


----------



## gflady

Poor you Rem. I have no idea what's normal and what's not post-birth. Sorry hun. But I guess if in doubt it's always worth a phone call to the MW.

Happy due date Embo! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ruth, make sure you're drinking plenty and taking it easy. I'd definitely let someone know about the bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Ruth maybe you should call mw or the doctor- feeling dizzy may not be normal?
Did you lose lots of blood during delivery? I always have a blood test on leaving and I've been giving iron tablets due to loosing too much blood... Although heavy, I don't remember big gushes? Keep us Informed x


----------



## Blue_bear

It could be blood pressure related as you do loose a lot post partum. Sit down and chill if you can but definitely call the MW if your feeling unwell xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rem always a good idea to sit and relax if that happens. Happened to me whenever I was trying to do too much.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have you been up and about more than usual hun? Are you eating and drinking enough?


----------



## cherrylee

My husband likes to hit snooze on his alarm and before i made it painfully obvious that keeping his keys and change on the night stand and jingling it around in the AM really pissed me off it would keep me wide awake at 6 am UGH :(

Now he at least takes that crap out to the computer desk and does it there lol.

I've swaddled all my babies and it's a life saver! I have blankets and grow sacks for this one so we will see what she prefers.

Hope everyone is doing well today, I am tired as DS was up early due to being sick with a cold but my cramps stopped last night and I got some decent sleep!!!


----------



## fides

oh, man! i was sure someone else would have popped last night - i was logging on and wondering who the lucky lady was! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

It should be you!!! :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies! Went to my midwife appointment and baby is fully engaged :happydance:. Although, the student midwife hurt me with all the prodding and poking :(. She's made me start cramping.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I lay down yesterday for the midwife, I got a niggling pain in my left side and the midwife was prodding it when feeling for Baby's head. It hurt, and then I started having back pain. It all passed though. Humph!


----------



## fides

that's good news, becca!

yeah, it hurts to lay there on your back and be prodded, but at least they can tell where the baby is and all by doing so...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your next fides!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh yeah, totally. I wasn't in agony - I think Baby's head was just on a nerve. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Saw mw again today and rebooked for Monday when I will be 41 weeks. She offered to do a sweep but as I'm content, everything ok with baby she said wait and let nature do its thing! She said baby is very chilled out. BH is always around 120-130 and not a big kicker. I think he/she is saving their energy for when it is here!!

Hope you are ok REM


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lindylou said:


> Saw mw again today and rebooked for Monday when I will be 41 weeks. She offered to do a sweep but as I'm content, everything ok with baby she said wait and let nature do its thing! She said baby is very chilled out. BH is always around 120-130 and not a big kicker. I think he/she is saving their energy for when it is here!!
> 
> Hope you are ok REM

Good for you hun. I am fed up but I think I will turn down my sweep if I go over too! Xx


----------



## Newt4

Rem hope your ok!

We swaddle too. I found it a life saver especially living in a colder climate. For summer I use the Aden and Anais ones muslin ones.

If it comes down to a sweep I'll turn it down too. They hurt.


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, has no one else popped yet???? :)

Well I had a gush of fluid and some spotting this morning so I went to my OB for a check just to be sure. It wasn't amniotic fluid but he wanted to check my cervix because of the spotting. Sure enough I am now dilating, fully effaced, and baby's head is completely engaged and pushing down hard (doctor said it was "right there" and he could easily feel it). I have my regular appointment scheduled for Monday when we are supposed to be discussing induction, but in the doctor's words, "you may not need that appointment Monday...would not be surprised if you have a baby this weekend." Personally I will believe it when I see it LOL...because no one knows what will happen and my dilation could stall. However, it's at least a good thing for induction if it comes to that, as my cervix is definitely favorable at this point. :)


----------



## Newt4

Good luck!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Bit of advice needed ladies. Before I got pregnant I had some problems with my ovaries and fallopian tubes, when I went to get them properly checked out, I couldn't as I found out I was pregnant that day :dohh:. Anyways, I have been getting this pain in my side, which I though was a UTI - turned out it wasn't, I've done a course of anti-biotics and my urine is clear, but that pain is still here and it's agonising. I can't bend over, or sit forward it hurts that much. Baby keeps catching me in it, which takes my breath away. I've told my MW but she doesn't seem bothered :(.

Should I go see my DR?
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Best of luck baby dreams! No signs of popping here :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

Babydreams :happydance:

Becca, yes I would see the doc, he may prescribe something for the pain but they pros wont b able to treat you properly till baby is here :hugs: hope it all gets better soon x

Can I just ask out of curiosity, Those ladies who have refused or are going to refuse a sweep...why? Genuine questuon?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bec, definitely mention it to your GP, but they probably won't do anything until Baby has been born anyway. <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Please excuse typos im on my phone


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> Babydreams :happydance:
> 
> Becca, yes I would see the doc, he may prescribe something for the pain but they pros wont b able to treat you properly till baby is here :hugs: hope it all gets better soon x
> 
> Can I just ask out of curiosity, Those ladies who have refused or are going to refuse a sweep...why? Genuine questuon?

Just becsuse she offered it at 40+4 and tbh I dont think that's too over due. As much as it pains me! Lol baby will come when ready


----------



## cherrylee

Very exciting, good luck babydreams!!!


----------



## embo216

I'm booked in for 40 +7 for a sweep but not sure if I'm going to take it. There's higher risk of infection and of baby pooping when in labour so I've heard. Also I've had them with my others and found them very very uncomfortable and found they just made me sore and crampy with nothing happening :( I might take the one up at 40+12. See how desperate I am :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 39 werks cherry x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I'll ring my dr's tomorrow. My OH wants me to go too, as I've been in tears to him about it :blush:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> I'm booked in for 40 +7 for a sweep but not sure if I'm going to take it. There's higher risk of infection and of baby pooping when in labour so I've heard. Also I've had them with my others and found them very very uncomfortable and found they just made me sore and crampy with nothing happening :( I might take the one up at 40+12. See how desperate I am :lol:

Yeah you summed it up better than me  plus with gbs I don't want higher infection rate x


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> Bit of advice needed ladies. Before I got pregnant I had some problems with my ovaries and fallopian tubes, when I went to get them properly checked out, I couldn't as I found out I was pregnant that day :dohh:. Anyways, I have been getting this pain in my side, which I though was a UTI - turned out it wasn't, I've done a course of anti-biotics and my urine is clear, but that pain is still here and it's agonising. I can't bend over, or sit forward it hurts that much. Baby keeps catching me in it, which takes my breath away. I've told my MW but she doesn't seem bothered :(.
> 
> Should I go see my DR?
> xoxox

Becca, I would definitely go to the doctor! That's not normal and you shouldn't have to feel that way! :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow you ladies have will power haha! Although tbh, sweeps dont have that high a success rate so its probably not even worth the pain just to be disappointed. That said, I wont be refusing :lol: Once Im overdue the days will be dragging by and I'll be desperate to try and meet my baby :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm the same, smiley, though my midwife won't offer one until 40+10 anyway. I think, if it were offered before 41 weeks, I'd probably wait it out.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well. 

Got my application in for my maternity/parental benefits today... now to go down to the office and bring them my FOUR records of employment, ugh. 

I'm afraid whoever goes through my app is going to screw me over because my ROEs are all over the place... Looks like I worked at 4 different places at 4 different times but really they were all overlapping regularly as they are all part of one umbrella company that I work at head office for, therefore would end up working all over the place and get paid out of wherever I was the most for those pay periods...

a long shot, but anybody have any experience with this or know anybody who was in a similar situation and still got the proper compensation?

Edit: I realize this is an even LONGER shot because the most of you are from the UK and probably have things done very differently over there :haha:


----------



## staybeautiful

Hi ladies! Sorry for being AWOL for so long, things have been pretty hectic whilst we've been getting settled in at home. I still need to look through all the hundreds of pages that I've missed over the past week to see what's been happening and if anyone else has had their LO's - I hope everyone's doing well :thumbup:

We were in the hospital until Friday because LO was taking a while to get the hang of feeding - lots of trying at the breast for him not to latch, so he was topped up with formula from the midwife while I hand expressed for him to have EBM to have with his next feed and so on. He eventually got the hang of BF on Thursday afternoon, and he's barely been off me since lol. 

For those of you who are trying RLT and EPO - keep taking them! I definitely feel that they helped me out loads during labour, although obviously I can't say for certain that they did - I could have just been really lucky with my labour/birth.

I'm loving having OH at home just now with his pat leave, we're taking Ruaridh to go and get him made official tomorrow afternoon. I'm not so keen on how tired I am just now though lol. The wee boy refuses to settle in his crib at night, even though he has no problem at all sleeping in it during the day (we move it between the living room and bedroom at the moment for day/night), so he's ended up sleeping in the bed next to me every night he's been home so far. It's handy for BF because I don't even have to move to feed him, but it's making me paranoid that 1) he'll get squished (we make sure that OH and I are on opposite sides of the bed and that the duvet is no where near him) and 2) he won't settle into his crib/cot when he's feeling less needy for closeness - the midwife has said that she's ok with him sleeping in the bed because it's probably due to the fact that he was born pre-term, and it's been properly freezing the past couple of nights and the bed will be warmer than his crib.

Any advice on the sleeping thing would be much appreciated :) 

The photo is from when he was 1 day old :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







484725_150448578444469_2109483445_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsswaffer

What a beautiful little boy. <3 :)


----------



## Nixilix

Can you experienced bf ladies have a look at my thread in the bf section about shallow latch??


----------



## smileyfaces

Staybeautiful he is lovely! We have shared a bed with LO for a long long time and I'll be honest, I wish we had never started. Although, at such a young age, im sure you will be able to get him settled into his own bed once the time is right so dont worry about it just yet!


----------



## Jembug

Evening ladies

No advice on bf- sorry ant help there and Becca defo speak to the doc in the morn.

Sorry Cherry, can't help either! Only just sorted out my tax issues from being on mat leave four years ago.

Stay beautiful, he is gorgeous!! Well done you. And my secnod LO slept in my bed on and off for about 8 weeks- mainly coz I was just so tired.

I'm really not sure about my sweep on Friday...if it had a guarantee of defo working then fine.... Please Ruby come before hand!

Obem tonight, eeeeeek that defo will be by the next weeks episode! Ha ha


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yaaaay, OBEM. :happydance: I love Wednesdays for this fact.


----------



## Blue_bear

Me too, tolerating stupid football until its on!

I am booked for a sweep at 40+5, I had one with DS and pretty sure that's what started me off so I definitely won't be turning it down. Just hoping I won't need it. 39 weeks today, come on little lady!


----------



## rem_82

my Lo is sleeping on my chest a good portion of the night, but that is cos i wind her, then have a little cuddle and dose of!!! usually wake up 2 hours later!!! I dont think its a big deal in the 1st couple of months, but after that they kinda catch on and then u got trouble!! well not always, but u can. Today has been such a nightmare wish it was over now!!

all you overdue ladies, I feel for u!! hope u all pop soon. Maybe obem will trigger u all of!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Can't watch OBEM after be done it! Same with dd, just too raw!!


----------



## embo216

I'm hoping OBEM starts me off :) Im also hoping it starts fides and Jem off!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know if I can watch!


----------



## Wiggler

Come on babies!!! :happydance: Just push ladies, doesn;t matter if you are in labour or not :haha:


----------



## embo216

I was thinking about the pushing bit when I was on the loo earliar :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

I am going to bed, I am expecting to see some babies when I log on tomorrow!! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep well Smiley.

I dread the pushing bit, I hate it. fingers crossed when it gets to that she will just shoot out :rofl:


----------



## embo216

I LOVE the pushing bit! The overwhelming feeling of needing to push is so amazing- love that bit! Plus it means your nearly at the end. Crowning though- wow :shock:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Pushing is the only bit I can deal with as you know babys coming. Cant bear contractions!


----------



## embo216

Im the same as you Em. x


----------



## tntrying22

Yay my flip cloth diapers came today :) His little bum is going to be so cute in the colors I picked out:cloud9:

Just hoping I don't screw up the washing routine and ruin them LOL

Pupps is a nightmare. I hope none of you ladies ever get it.:cry: I've just had my second shower today with the soap and smell like a man :wacko:. So hoping acupuncture helps tomorrow. Who knows maybe it will set me into labor!! :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

My body started pushing on its own with Bethany, it freaked me out. The MW asked if I was pushing and I was like Noooooooo :rofl: I had an epi with Dylan so it was all new and scary for me :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs tnt :hugs: I hope you get some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tnt :-( not much longer hun xxx

I said to ryan il prob ask for epi first contraction as I know what's ahead of me ha ha x


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I always think of pushing when I'm on the loo having a poo! :rofl: Because they tell you to push 'down to your bottom' when you're in labour - how do I not go into labour when I poo?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Haha I thought same! It does feel like your pushing through your bum!


----------



## babydreams85

TN, hope you feel better, that sounds terrible!


----------



## Seity

C'mon ladies, let's see some more babies!!!

My 1st hated swaddling, but #2 seems to like it.


----------



## PerpetualMama

nixlix see reply...and good luck!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My bump is ridiculously low!


----------



## Newt4

Trying 22- What soap are you using?


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> I LOVE the pushing bit! The overwhelming feeling of needing to push is so amazing- love that bit! Plus it means your nearly at the end. Crowning though- wow :shock:

crowning and pushing were all in 1 contraction for me last time around. :blush:



tntrying22 said:


> Yay my flip cloth diapers came today :) His little bum is going to be so cute in the colors I picked out:cloud9:
> 
> Just hoping I don't screw up the washing routine and ruin them LOL

Yay!! i LOVE my Flips!!! wish i would have gone with just those instead of pockets - wayyyy easier. Flips are pretty hard to ruin, so you shouldn't worry. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Time for bed I think, I hope baby realises that it's time to stop the party in my tummy now :haha:

Seriously though, I am so going to miss feeling her moving about when she is here, as much as I want her out now I do enjoy having her all to myself.

Night ladies x x x


----------



## cherrylee

I'm so irritable wow. Everything is getting to me today and the last few days I've felt social but anti social all at the same time. Blah :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

That is how I feel, Wiggler. I love having little moments with my little one. <3 Though, I'm actually getting a bit desperate to find out if Baby has a willy or not!! :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

Thanks ladies:hugs:



Newt4 said:


> Trying 22- What soap are you using?

It's called Grandpa's Pine Tar soap - smells like you've sat next to a campfire for a week lol. Seems to be helping a tiny bit but the rash is still there and spreading. I imagine it would be great for eczema or other skin conditions too.



fides said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the pushing bit! The overwhelming feeling of needing to push is so amazing- love that bit! Plus it means your nearly at the end. Crowning though- wow :shock:
> 
> crowning and pushing were all in 1 contraction for me last time around. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay my flip cloth diapers came today :) His little bum is going to be so cute in the colors I picked out:cloud9:
> 
> Just hoping I don't screw up the washing routine and ruin them LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yay!! i LOVE my Flips!!! wish i would have gone with just those instead of pockets - wayyyy easier. Flips are pretty hard to ruin, so you shouldn't worry. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh good!! I liked that they were OS and you didn't have to wash the cover every time necessarily...Are you using the stay dry inserts or the organics?

And yes we need more babies!! Hoping Jem Fides and the other overduers pop soon:hugs:


----------



## fides

tntrying22 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the pushing bit! The overwhelming feeling of needing to push is so amazing- love that bit! Plus it means your nearly at the end. Crowning though- wow :shock:
> 
> crowning and pushing were all in 1 contraction for me last time around. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay my flip cloth diapers came today :) His little bum is going to be so cute in the colors I picked out:cloud9:
> 
> Just hoping I don't screw up the washing routine and ruin them LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yay!! i LOVE my Flips!!! wish i would have gone with just those instead of pockets - wayyyy easier. Flips are pretty hard to ruin, so you shouldn't worry. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good!! I liked that they were OS and you didn't have to wash the cover every time necessarily...Are you using the stay dry inserts or the organics?Click to expand...

i had a problem with the organics on the smaller rises - if you fold them over to make them fit they are way too bulky and they just weren't comfortable that way for my son - think they'll be fine for the longest rise setting, though. so, we use stay-dry's b/c they fold over in the front better. hopefully by the time #2 has grown out of our newborn dipes then #1 will be big enough for the largest rise so we can use the organics i already stockpiled for him and the stay dry's for new baby. :)


----------



## tntrying22

fides said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the pushing bit! The overwhelming feeling of needing to push is so amazing- love that bit! Plus it means your nearly at the end. Crowning though- wow :shock:
> 
> crowning and pushing were all in 1 contraction for me last time around. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay my flip cloth diapers came today :) His little bum is going to be so cute in the colors I picked out:cloud9:
> 
> Just hoping I don't screw up the washing routine and ruin them LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yay!! i LOVE my Flips!!! wish i would have gone with just those instead of pockets - wayyyy easier. Flips are pretty hard to ruin, so you shouldn't worry. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good!! I liked that they were OS and you didn't have to wash the cover every time necessarily...Are you using the stay dry inserts or the organics?Click to expand...
> 
> i had a problem with the organics on the smaller rises - if you fold them over to make them fit they are way too bulky and they just weren't comfortable that way for my son - think they'll be fine for the longest rise setting, though. so, we use stay-dry's b/c they fold over in the front better. hopefully by the time #2 has grown out of our newborn dipes then #1 will be big enough for the largest rise so we can use the organics i already stockpiled for him and the stay dry's for new baby. :)Click to expand...

Oh good to know. Do you use any other inserts with the flip ones or have you stuck with the flip brand?


----------



## fides

just Flips. :)


----------



## babydreams85

Can't get comfortable at all. Having the worst back pain ever and just had a bloody show. Guess I will try to lay down for awhile but OUCH!!!


----------



## Newt4

Good luck babydream!


----------



## Wiggler

Yay babydream!! Won't be long! :happydance:

I have been awake most of the night, baby decided bouncing against my bladder most of the night would be fun, and my son didn't sleep well either. So so tired :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay babydreams!!! I've woken up in pain too! Back pain and period-type pains, but no tightenings with the pain. :shrug: And no show as of yet. I reckon it'll all die down soon.


----------



## Jembug

Morning.
I fell asleep before obem! Actually I agree it could be a bit raw right now and I've not gone through it yet!

TNT and cherry hope you feel better soon.

Ooh baby dreams and mrs this could be the beginnings???

Well day five of being over due... This was me with my first... But I was just about to have my first contraction and she arrives 26 hours later.. Such a long labour!

Hoping something wil happen today, I've had nine hours sleep so feel fab. Off to toddlers this morning, hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## cherrylee

Oh good luck babydreams!


----------



## cherrylee

I'm upset that I had missed so many of the good months and spent them on bed rest. I was really looking forward to creeping people out using my bump and now that I'm off bed rest I have no car and nothing to do. I wanted to make people awkward by standing super close to them with my bump touching them and act like I don't notice, I mean really it would be some wicked revenge to the ones who just reach out and touch LOL!


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone :) 

No babies overnight?! Babydreams I think you'll be next! Mrs waffer have they died down? x


----------



## embo216

I was having crazy zombie dreams last night :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies! Im disappointed at the lack of babies born last night!! Get moving you lot! :haha: Sounds like babydreams will be next :happydance: Good luck!

With regards to contractions and pushing...wow. Give me pushing any day. Contractions are just horrid :nope: My body started pushing at about 8cm and I had to try and hold back until I was a 10 (which to be fair wasnt too long, about half an hour i think). Everytime my body started to push and I was trying to stop it, I was weeing myself :rofl: I didnt feel the crowning though because I had an episiotomy last minute :thumbup:

Worst nights sleep ever for me. Im really at the end of my tether with Oscar and his shit sleep habits. I had just settled in bed last night at 10.30 and he was awake crying already :nope: I was awake with him from 1.30 till nearly 4.00 and then again from 5 till 6 ish. Cant cope with this once baby is here!

I have a hospital appointment today witha 'baby doctor' who wants to see me...no idea what its about. All I know is its something to do with babys gall bladder issue :shrug: Hopefully it is just talking me through what happens once he is born.


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> I was having crazy zombie dreams last night :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Smiley :hugs: Dylan is a awful sleeper too. I was kind of hoping he would be sleeping through at the age of 4. Silly me :nope: Hope your appointment goes well and you can catch up on some sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Morning ladies! Im disappointed at the lack of babies born last night!! Get moving you lot! :haha: Sounds like babydreams will be next :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> With regards to contractions and pushing...wow. Give me pushing any day. Contractions are just horrid :nope: My body started pushing at about 8cm and I had to try and hold back until I was a 10 (which to be fair wasnt too long, about half an hour i think). Everytime my body started to push and I was trying to stop it, I was weeing myself :rofl: I didnt feel the crowning though because I had an episiotomy last minute :thumbup:
> 
> Worst nights sleep ever for me. Im really at the end of my tether with Oscar and his shit sleep habits. I had just settled in bed last night at 10.30 and he was awake crying already :nope: I was awake with him from 1.30 till nearly 4.00 and then again from 5 till 6 ish. Cant cope with this once baby is here!
> 
> I have a hospital appointment today witha 'baby doctor' who wants to see me...no idea what its about. All I know is its something to do with babys gall bladder issue :shrug: Hopefully it is just talking me through what happens once he is born.

:hugs: Hope your appointment goes ok hun and they make a plan for when he's born :) 

My 2 were a absolute nightmare last night too- Both were up like yoyos. :growlmad:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks girls :hugs: Think it is just a run of the mill appointment. Its at 11am so will update you all once Im home and stuff. Hate going to the hospital late-morning, there are never any car parking spaces left :growlmad:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Morning! :hi: Everything stopped when I changed position last night. I was getting Braxton Hicks in between the period pains. :wacko: Nothing was timeable though, but the pain did wake me up twice. Hmm! Baby Swaff is staying put for now.

I hope babydreams's little one is on its way!!! :)


----------



## cherrylee

Awe hugs mrsswaf!

I can't sleep and neither can my son who has a horrid cold :(

I have a prenatal appointment today so I've got to get my eyes closed soon!

Hope you are all doing well and I can't wait to catch up later and see of any babies arrived!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww baby swaff was playing tricks :( hopefully he/she will start up again for real some time soon :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lovely blizzard watch for the weekend for us! Looking at the potential for 1-2 feet of snow and horrid weather conditions Friday and Saturday. I switched my cleaning job to today so I don't have to be out tomorrow when the snow starts. This will be my last time before baby comes because I don't see myself cleaning someone elses's house at 41+1, and I'd pass today if I didn't need the money for my gas tank so badly :dohh:
I think the spring thaw will be here before the baby (not really, but it feels like it)

good luck babydreams! Hope it's the real deal!!

Jem and fides, hang in there, that'll be me in a week or so...


----------



## Fruitymeli

My c section is tomorrow ...... So nervous now


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck, Fruitymeli! You'll be fine. :)

I don't think it'll happen soon for me, smiley. I think my body's just revving up. DH reckons it will happen soon though - we've got friends coming to visit today, and we're all going out to lunch, so I hope it doesn't happen today! I'm too busy! :p


----------



## Lindylou

Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(

I've had that happen, hate that! 

Just found out via a Facebook status by my cousin that my uncle died :cry: We were expecting any day now, but didn't think I'd find out on FB. My mom should be calling me in a few hours to tell me (her brother). I hope she doesn't know yet and that she's still sleeping unaware, I hate to think she found out around midnight and has been crying all night :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wiggler said:


> Time for bed I think, I hope baby realises that it's time to stop the party in my tummy now :haha:
> 
> Seriously though, I am so going to miss feeling her moving about when she is here, as much as I want her out now I do enjoy having her all to myself.
> 
> Night ladies x x x

I will miss it too :(



cherrylee said:


> I'm so irritable wow. Everything is getting to me today and the last few days I've felt social but anti social all at the same time. Blah :(

Ugh me too, bored of being on my own but then when I see people all I can think about is coming home and laying in bed lol.




babydreams85 said:


> Can't get comfortable at all. Having the worst back pain ever and just had a bloody show. Guess I will try to lay down for awhile but OUCH!!!

Your next, your next :D Good luck x



Jembug said:


> Morning.
> I fell asleep before obem! Actually I agree it could be a bit raw right now and I've not gone through it yet!
> 
> TNT and cherry hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Ooh baby dreams and mrs this could be the beginnings???
> 
> Well day five of being over due... This was me with my first... But I was just about to have my first contraction and she arrives 26 hours later.. Such a long labour!
> 
> Hoping something wil happen today, I've had nine hours sleep so feel fab. Off to toddlers this morning, hope you all have a lovely day x

Keeping busy is good, little miss Ruby will be here soon (and I bet she is laid back and always late like my scatty ruby!) 



embo216 said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> No babies overnight?! Babydreams I think you'll be next! Mrs waffer have they died down? x

I think your little Mr is waiting to share the same Birthday as my little miss ;) sorry if we keep you waiting another week :hugs::flower:



smileyfaces said:


> Morning ladies! Im disappointed at the lack of babies born last night!! Get moving you lot! :haha: Sounds like babydreams will be next :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> With regards to contractions and pushing...wow. Give me pushing any day. Contractions are just horrid :nope: My body started pushing at about 8cm and I had to try and hold back until I was a 10 (which to be fair wasnt too long, about half an hour i think). Everytime my body started to push and I was trying to stop it, I was weeing myself :rofl: I didnt feel the crowning though because I had an episiotomy last minute :thumbup:
> 
> Worst nights sleep ever for me. Im really at the end of my tether with Oscar and his shit sleep habits. I had just settled in bed last night at 10.30 and he was awake crying already :nope: I was awake with him from 1.30 till nearly 4.00 and then again from 5 till 6 ish. Cant cope with this once baby is here!
> 
> I have a hospital appointment today witha 'baby doctor' who wants to see me...no idea what its about. All I know is its something to do with babys gall bladder issue :shrug: Hopefully it is just talking me through what happens once he is born.

Good luck today hun, hope it goes ok xx



Wiggler said:


> Massive hugs Smiley :hugs: Dylan is a awful sleeper too. I was kind of hoping he would be sleeping through at the age of 4. Silly me :nope: Hope your appointment goes well and you can catch up on some sleep tonight :hugs:

Happy 39 weeks :D



mrsswaffer said:


> Morning! :hi: Everything stopped when I changed position last night. I was getting Braxton Hicks in between the period pains. :wacko: Nothing was timeable though, but the pain did wake me up twice. Hmm! Baby Swaff is staying put for now.
> 
> I hope babydreams's little one is on its way!!! :)

This is what I have been having for the last week :( some nights they get worse too but then it fades out. I remember it with my first but not my 2nd. MW said it could be because I had a bigger age gap my body needs more getting ready again like with my 1st? Either way its no fun! :hugs::hugs:



PerpetualMama said:


> Lovely blizzard watch for the weekend for us! Looking at the potential for 1-2 feet of snow and horrid weather conditions Friday and Saturday. I switched my cleaning job to today so I don't have to be out tomorrow when the snow starts. This will be my last time before baby comes because I don't see myself cleaning someone elses's house at 41+1, and I'd pass today if I didn't need the money for my gas tank so badly :dohh:
> I think the spring thaw will be here before the baby (not really, but it feels like it)
> 
> good luck babydreams! Hope it's the real deal!!
> 
> Jem and fides, hang in there, that'll be me in a week or so...

Same here :D Happy 39weeks xxx



Lindylou said:


> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(

I think the same about cramp :( I cant cope with cramp lol and it brings back flashbacks of contractions. The thing is when the time comes, we cope because we are women and we are strong and wonderful and you will be JUST FINE :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

PerpetualMama said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(
> 
> I've had that happen, hate that!
> 
> Just found out via a Facebook status by my cousin that my uncle died :cry: We were expecting any day now, but didn't think I'd find out on FB. My mom should be calling me in a few hours to tell me (her brother). I hope she doesn't know yet and that she's still sleeping unaware, I hate to think she found out around midnight and has been crying all night :cry:Click to expand...

Massive hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(

I have had this - like cramp but all in your stomach muscles?

It is really painful :nope:


----------



## Lindylou

PerpetualMama said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(
> 
> I've had that happen, hate that!
> 
> Just found out via a Facebook status by my cousin that my uncle died :cry: We were expecting any day now, but didn't think I'd find out on FB. My mom should be calling me in a few hours to tell me (her brother). I hope she doesn't know yet and that she's still sleeping unaware, I hate to think she found out around midnight and has been crying all night :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry perpetual. Who will call your mum to tell her? Does she check FB?


----------



## Lindylou

AmeliePoulain said:


> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(
> 
> I have had this - like cramp but all in your stomach muscles?
> 
> It is really painful :nope:Click to expand...

Is that what contractions feel like?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindylou said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(
> 
> I have had this - like cramp but all in your stomach muscles?
> 
> It is really painful :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what contractions feel like?Click to expand...

No, mine didnt. 

Mine built gradually and felt more like intense pressure. I also didn't feel much pain as such in my front it was in my back and thighs more even though my daughter wasnt back to back.

Obviously every labour is different but they didnt feel like that for me x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My contractions were felt more in my back too. xx


----------



## babydreams85

Well I'm still here...4:40AM here and I still have not been able to sleep. My back pain is excruciating and nothing at all helps it. The problem is that it's so bad I can't tell if it's coming in waves and is contractions or what? The pain is the worst I've felt...nothing like anything else I've had this pregnancy...so it has to be the onset of something, maybe just early labor? A little more bloody show so I guess I am dilating more. I looked up "constant severe back pain" and a lot of people said it was back labor but others said it still has to come in waves (contractions) to be true labor. Don't know what to think of this but I will not last another 24 hours if it keeps up! LOL
If this turns out to be nothing I will be so upset!!!! :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Mine were more in my back too.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. Xx


----------



## embo216

My contractions are like someone tying something around my bump and squeezing very tight


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bd mine were not waves but just severe back pain with my first. Could you call mw and see? C


----------



## Wiggler

My contractions with my son were all in my back. I can't handle back pain at all, with my daughter they were like relly bad period pains x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Several people I know who had back labours thought they were actually constipated and just had awful lower backache, if you are getting bloody show it is worth being checked x


----------



## babydreams85

I will probably try to hang on for 3 more hours until the regular office opens. If I call now I will get the evil "on call" night nurse who will be rude and then just tell me to go to L&D. I think I will go try a warm shower and see if that helps at all. It seems to be the worst when I'm laying down (in ANY position) but is still bad when I'm sitting or standing too.


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the shower helps. If it is back labour try kneeling on all fours fora while, it'll take some pressure off your back and might help a little bit :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Try a hot water bottle too but I definitely think it wont be long. It sounds exact like my labour with my son. Do you have someone with you?


----------



## Lindylou

It hasn't happened again so will see what happens. Funniest thing was dh started taking deep breaths- he said he though this is it so tried to calm himself!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: aww bless him.


----------



## mrsswaffer

In the shower this morning, I felt as if AF was going to show any minute. :wacko: It's all died off now I've been sitting down for a while.


----------



## Jembug

Come on babies!!!!! Stop messing with out bodies an minds!!!

Must admit, I'm feeling very odd today, back ache and tummy ache- making me wonder If things maybe starting?
Will keep you updated.

Smiley, hope your appointment has gone well.


----------



## embo216

ooh sounds like it might be one of those days today with lots of baby action. 

I would love a baby on the 7th- very lucky number for me :) I have had no BHs or anything :( Tiny bit of clear plug but not much. 

I spent the afternoon doing some gardening at my Dads grave with my little boy so hopefully all the bending down and pulling will get something moving- not holding out a lot of hope though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

embo216 said:


> ooh sounds like it might be one of those days today with lots of baby action.
> 
> I would love a baby on the 7th- very lucky number for me :) I have had no BHs or anything :( Tiny bit of clear plug but not much.
> 
> I spent the afternoon doing some gardening at my Dads grave with my little boy so hopefully all the bending down and pulling will get something moving- not holding out a lot of hope though.

I would have liked the 7th too :-( have bad association with the 9th so no doubt it will be then lol. I think 11th/12th x


----------



## Miss Ashley

Come to think of it... I'd really like the 8th! 8 is my lucky number :) 

Exciting read today, ladies... Sounds like more action will start happening later on this afternoon when bodies start figuring out what they're up to. 

Good luck, Babydreams! Sounds like you're really in the running.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi ladies, back from my hospital appointment, feel sad now :cry:

Basically, all the scans I have had so far have indicated that baby has EITHER an enlarged gall bladder OR a cyst on his liver. At my last scan last week the doctor said she was happy that everything looked okay. Anyway, been for a follow up today with the consultant paediatrician and she basically said that it is likely to be a cyst on his liver in which case he will be taken to Leeds (wtf!!!!!!) which is 60 miles away to see a specialist and have an operation on his liver. 

She said that if it is not the liver that is the problem and it is the gall bladder then he will be going to Alder Hey in Liverpool (20 miles away) to see doctors there but aim not quite sure what they would do about it?

Once baby is born, he has to be scanned within 72 hours and have monitoring and bloods and stuff so they can make a decision on what happens next (ie whether he comes home and is treated as an outpatient or whether he is taken to a different hospital).

:cry: :cry: :cry:

AND to top it off, there are signs all around the hospital saying labour ward has moved while the proper labour ward is being refurbed. So I'll be stuck in a derelict building to have my baby...there goes my hopes of a water birth. So fed up now.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh hun :-(


----------



## embo216

oh hun :hugs: My first little girl had cysts all over her lungs that they'd thought had dissapeared till I finally got them to do a CT scan at 6 months old :( When she had the scan they found she'd still got them and had to have the left lower lobe of her lung removed. It was obviously very scary but they bounce back so quickly then. My little girls op was at Addenbrookes, it really did help speaking to the surgeons. They did want to do keyhole but when they went inside they found her lungs had become infected so had to do open surgery, that's the only downside- her scar. I always worry being a girl it'll really bother her as it's quite large and half way sideways accross her body :nope: She's nearly 5 now though and never asked about it :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

I feel so sorry for myself now :haha: honestly on the verge of tears!


----------



## embo216

So what I meant to say was that if you need a hug or anything then I'm here :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Having a good cry always helps I find! Releases all them nasty hormones x


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> oh hun :hugs: My first little girl had cysts all over her lungs that they'd thought had dissapeared till I finally got them to do a CT scan at 6 months old :( When she had the scan they found she'd still got them and had to have the left lower lobe of her lung removed. It was obviously very scary but they bounce back so quickly then. My little girls op was at Addenbrookes, it really did help speaking to the surgeons. They did want to do keyhole but when they went inside they found her lungs had become infected so had to do open surgery, that's the only downside- her scar. I always worry being a girl it'll really bother her as it's quite large and half way sideways accross her body :nope: She's nearly 5 now though and never asked about it :shrug:

Thanks for sharing :hugs: It just so scary isn't knowing that something is wrong but not knowing what exactly the problem is, how severe it is and how it is going to be treated! So for me, countdown to labour is now a countdown to find out what is wrong with my baby :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> Having a good cry always helps I find! Releases all them nasty hormones x

I took your advice :haha: Im letting it all out!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> oh hun :hugs: My first little girl had cysts all over her lungs that they'd thought had dissapeared till I finally got them to do a CT scan at 6 months old :( When she had the scan they found she'd still got them and had to have the left lower lobe of her lung removed. It was obviously very scary but they bounce back so quickly then. My little girls op was at Addenbrookes, it really did help speaking to the surgeons. They did want to do keyhole but when they went inside they found her lungs had become infected so had to do open surgery, that's the only downside- her scar. I always worry being a girl it'll really bother her as it's quite large and half way sideways accross her body :nope: She's nearly 5 now though and never asked about it :shrug:
> 
> Thanks for sharing :hugs: It just so scary isn't knowing that something is wrong but not knowing what exactly the problem is, how severe it is and how it is going to be treated! So for me, countdown to labour is now a countdown to find out what is wrong with my baby :cry:Click to expand...

It really is hard :( You come accross as a really strong lady though- I've always thought that in your posts :hugs:


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Having a good cry always helps I find! Releases all them nasty hormones x
> 
> I took your advice :haha: Im letting it all out!Click to expand...

Chocolate is also always good:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Having a good cry always helps I find! Releases all them nasty hormones x
> 
> I took your advice :haha: Im letting it all out!Click to expand...
> 
> Chocolate is also always good:haha:Click to expand...

I know, Ive just eaten all of Oscar milky buttons oops! Gunna go get some choccy out of the kitchen, we have loads, might have a creme egg and a bar of galaxy :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Smiley, so sorry to hear what you've been through :(. Loads of :hugs: from me.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, I need to ring my DR's tomorrow for an appointment about my side, which I'm in total agony with. I cried so much last night with all the pain I was in. I feel a little bit lost at the moment and tired. My anemia is making me feel pretty ill too. I wish Lily was out because she keeps catching my side which makes me cry out. Hope my DR can help me. I'm becoming pretty sad. :cry:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Smiley :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks girls :hugs:

Becca, hope they can do something to help you x


----------



## babydreams85

smiley and becca, :hugs: 

So the back pain DID turn into timeable contractions, coming about 8-9 minutes apart. I called the doctor who said I was definitely in early labor and to keep timing. That went on for a few hours, then...everything just stopped. Now I'm having tightenings every 10 minutes or so, but they aren't painful so just BH I assume. Argghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

If the same thing happens again tonight I swear I will cry. Maybe things will start up again in a little while. Doctor said bloody show is a good indicator that he will be coming very soon. DH is working out of town but will be home tonight around 8pm. Maybe he is waiting for daddy? :shrug:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh baby, you must be getting SO fed up :(. :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Babydreams :hugs: I bet you have your baby by the end of the day!


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> Oh baby, you must be getting SO fed up :(. :hugs:
> xoxox

I am having a talk with him right now! :wacko::haha:


----------



## babydreams85

smileyfaces said:


> Babydreams :hugs: I bet you have your baby by the end of the day!

I so hope you're right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive massive hugs for everyone :hugs: 

Dylan has been so incredibly cute today, talking to my bump telling her to come out she he can have cuddles, then going through the Argos book picking out toys for her. :cloud9: He has found the trains now and all I can hear is "I want that and that and that and that" :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, the argos book is a god send for kids :haha:. Until they want everything, like my wee sister did.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just going to watch last nights obem


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, it's only the past few months that he has realised that you can buy the stuff in there, before it was just a book of fun pictures :rofl: 

At least I always know what he wants for Xmas and birthdays now :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Matthew loves the argos book!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Just going to watch last nights obem

I'm watching it now :)
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

That couple getting the C-Section are annoying the living hell out of me...:growlmad:.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Massive hugs to smiley and becca.

Babydreams, exciting! Hope today brings on proper labour for you :)

Afm, everything is so quiet. No signs of labour or anything. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go overdue. Hubby's out tonight so I'm going to treat myself to a rented film and not tell him :) Haven't watched last night's OBEM yet either so going to do that now.

Anyone else got a massive sweet tooth at mo? My sugar cravings are on a whole new level this week! It's madness. x


----------



## embo216

Yea the C section man was annoying me :lol: 

Aww Dylan sounds so cute :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Especially when he was eating that paninni next to her when she couldn't eat! I would have gone mental :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

BeccaxBump said:


> That couple getting the C-Section are annoying the living hell out of me...:growlmad:.
> xoxox

They really aggravated me :growlmad: I hate people being rude like that. It was really unnecessary.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg how annoying are they ffs what can they do about emergencys!


----------



## Jembug

Smiley I'm really sorry the appointment has not gone well, I guess they can't give answers until he is here. Sorry I've no advice just want to send you lots of hugs and I hope the choccy helped!!

Becca I hope your doctor can help.

Baby dreams goodluck!!

This afternoon I've had back ache and major period pains and lost some plug- know that don't mean much but last time I went into labour six hours later and as I'm over due...??? I've got Shauns mum on standby. 
I defo feel odd and I'm sure things are happening? Will keep you posted.
Hugs to the ladies who need it x


----------



## Wiggler

Yay! Sounding hopeful for some baby news tonight/tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck jem x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck Jem! Hope it's baby on the way!
xoxox


----------



## MileyMamma

Hello ladies how are we all doing? Sorry I haven't been on here much things have been a little hectic the last few days, thank you for your well wishes, baby Florence is doing great, she had a few withdrawal symptoms from my bipolar medication but they are almost gone and we are safe at home recovering. 
Will be keeping an eye on is thread for moremlove bug announcements :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im sat waiting for kids in car.. I need a wee!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Glad all is okay Miley <3. Florence is gorgeous.

Haha, MF, gotta love being pregnant :winkwink:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Jem!! Hopefully this is it!! :happydance: The choccy did help :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Just been looking at my notes from today and they have described it as 'choledochal cyst'...naturally I googled it. Wish I hadnt as it doesn't sound pleasant but at least I am a bit more clued up on it now.


----------



## babydreams85

Jem, hope this is it for you!!! Bet you will definitely have your baby before I do at this rate! LOL


----------



## tntrying22

Smiley and Becca:hugs::flower:

Babydreams and Jem - hope this is it for you guys!!

Horrible sleep last night - woke up at 2am itching so bad I got in the shower for the third time to use the soap! Argh. Can't wait til the appt today!

GF, yes I am wanting hershey bars like there is no tomorrow!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Tnt, what is causing your itching? Do you know? Sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Smiley, google is your own worst enemy! Try not to worry my love.


I'm going to try and convince OH to help me out tonight - if you know what I mean. Fingers crossed he will.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Jem this definietly sounds like this could be it for you! 

Midnight I hope you got your wee :lol:

I had to run after my 3 year old today as he ran out the school gates :grr: I thought the baby was going to fall out!


----------



## tntrying22

smileyfaces said:


> Tnt, what is causing your itching? Do you know? Sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread!

I have PUPPs! Its a pregnancy related rash they can't really do much for but I am going to try acupuncture today and dandelion root capsules if that doesn't help. It started in a couple of stretch marks on my belly and has spread to my arms, legs and torso - it itches like chicken pox x100 and is worse for some reason at night. Only sure fire cure is delivery so I am hoping he decides to come sooner than later!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oooo, trying that sounds horrible :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Oh TnT that does sound tough :( I've got a bit of sore itchy skin on my arms and that's been driving me insane but nothing compared :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em...math runs off everyday and it drives me mad. I must look a sight not to mention it hurts!!

Oo pupps sounds nasty :-( 

Smiley. .hugs xx


----------



## babydreams85

TN I can't imagine! Hope the acupuncture helps today!!!


----------



## embo216

I do believe quite a bit in Chinese medicine, my OH has a lot of work done for his back. x


----------



## babydreams85

em I had to run after my dog the other day and thought I would die...I must have looked hilarious doing the penguin run down the sidewalk LOL


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: tnt, I hope baby comes soon for you.

Hormonal rage time! If I hear "mummy, I'm hungry" one more time I am going to scream! Dylan is not hungry, he has loads to eat! SSSHHHUUUUUUUSSSSSHHHH!!!! 

much better :haha:


----------



## embo216

lol running when heavily preggers is not good. I'm a big girl anyway so I just look like a huge pregnant whale. Oh well I had to get him :lol:


----------



## embo216

I'm getting the same off Lily Sasha! I do everyday when she gets in from school :( She's ravenous because she hasn't eaten her sandwich


----------



## Wiggler

It's so annoying, its every 2-3 minutes he says it, even right after he eats! I think it's boredom though, I can hardly move now and he doesn't want to read or do sitting down stuff with me, he wants to play active games at the moment and I just can't do it :(

Luckily Bethany is happy to sit with me and ready and play animals and do sitting down stuff.

Can't wait to start physio after baby is born and do fun active stuff with the kids :)


----------



## tntrying22

Thanks ladies - The sad irony is it's on the tops of my feet too and I can't reach them :( God bless a milk cow, this mess is for the birds!! :wacko:

Haha you poor ladies who are pregnant and are running after other children are saints. I don't know how I'll manage being pregnant next time with little man here.


----------



## Jembug

No change in me- can't count anything :(
Hope I'm getting excited for no reason :(


----------



## Newt4

Smiley- I hope you get some answers. I would be worried sick

Trying I hope the puffs clears up soon!

Babydreams your body sure likes to tease you lol.

Hugs to everyone that needs them!

37 weeks today :happydance: finally 

Been having some cramping but nothing fun and major lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Finally caught up! :)

I've been out all day, so I'm knackered. Just about to have a snooze now, but wanted to :hugs: smiley and anyone else feeling crappo. <3

Nothing more, labour-wise, from me. I have done a fair amount of walking today though, so we'll see if it amounts to anything! I also had an on-the-beach pregnancy photo shoot with my best mate (who has a photography degree), so I'll post some of those photos when I can. :D

Just off for my snooze now!


----------



## Miss Ashley

:hugs: Hugs for Smiley. I'm sure your little baby will recover beautifully. 

Doesn't sound like a great day for many of us, what with your teasing babies. I'm going to bet we'll have at least one more baby pop out by tomorrow though ;)

I'm going to do some shopping therapy today I think, in an attempt to maintain my sanity. Kinda hoping the walking will bring SOMETHING on. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Tnt, arghh that sounds really horrid and irritating! Nothing worse than having an itch that you cant scratch!


----------



## babydreams85

Miss Ashley said:


> :hugs: Hugs for Smiley. I'm sure your little baby will recover beautifully.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a great day for many of us, what with your teasing babies. I'm going to bet we'll have at least one more baby pop out by tomorrow though ;)
> 
> I'm going to do some shopping therapy today I think, in an attempt to maintain my sanity. Kinda hoping the walking will bring SOMETHING on. Fingers crossed :)

I sure hope it's mine!!! :happydance:

Having lots of contractions, some are painless BH and some are with the back pain and cramping...but nothing major. They are all over the place. :wacko:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ewwww, I've just had loads of water/discharge on my knickers, my knickers are soaked :sick:.
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> Ewwww, I've just had loads of water/discharge on my knickers, my knickers are soaked :sick:.
> xoxox

That's what happened to me yesterday. I thought for sure it was my waters, but nope. Lay down for awhile and then stand up and see if it happens again.


----------



## Lindylou

smileyfaces said:


> Hi ladies, back from my hospital appointment, feel sad now :cry:
> 
> Basically, all the scans I have had so far have indicated that baby has EITHER an enlarged gall bladder OR a cyst on his liver. At my last scan last week the doctor said she was happy that everything looked okay. Anyway, been for a follow up today with the consultant paediatrician and she basically said that it is likely to be a cyst on his liver in which case he will be taken to Leeds (wtf!!!!!!) which is 60 miles away to see a specialist and have an operation on his liver.
> 
> She said that if it is not the liver that is the problem and it is the gall bladder then he will be going to Alder Hey in Liverpool (20 miles away) to see doctors there but aim not quite sure what they would do about it?
> 
> Once baby is born, he has to be scanned within 72 hours and have monitoring and bloods and stuff so they can make a decision on what happens next (ie whether he comes home and is treated as an outpatient or whether he is taken to a different hospital).
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> AND to top it off, there are signs all around the hospital saying labour ward has moved while the proper labour ward is being refurbed. So I'll be stuck in a derelict building to have my baby...there goes my hopes of a water birth. So fed up now.

Smiley- big hugs. Are they scanning anymore or do you just wait till LO is born?



Jembug said:


> Smiley I'm really sorry the appointment has not gone well, I guess they can't give answers until he is here. Sorry I've no advice just want to send you lots of hugs and I hope the choccy helped!!
> 
> Becca I hope your doctor can help.
> 
> Baby dreams goodluck!!
> 
> This afternoon I've had back ache and major period pains and lost some plug- know that don't mean much but last time I went into labour six hours later and as I'm over due...??? I've got Shauns mum on standby.
> I defo feel odd and I'm sure things are happening? Will keep you posted.
> Hugs to the ladies who need it x

Jem- hope things are moving for you xx



babydreams85 said:


> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Hugs for Smiley. I'm sure your little baby will recover beautifully.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a great day for many of us, what with your teasing babies. I'm going to bet we'll have at least one more baby pop out by tomorrow though ;)
> 
> I'm going to do some shopping therapy today I think, in an attempt to maintain my sanity. Kinda hoping the walking will bring SOMETHING on. Fingers crossed :)
> 
> I sure hope it's mine!!! :happydance:
> 
> Having lots of contractions, some are painless BH and some are with the back pain and cramping...but nothing major. They are all over the place. :wacko:Click to expand...

I have felt rotten all day. Like upset tummy but just not right. Hope LO doesn't start while I feel like this.


----------



## babydreams85

Lindylou said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, back from my hospital appointment, feel sad now :cry:
> 
> Basically, all the scans I have had so far have indicated that baby has EITHER an enlarged gall bladder OR a cyst on his liver. At my last scan last week the doctor said she was happy that everything looked okay. Anyway, been for a follow up today with the consultant paediatrician and she basically said that it is likely to be a cyst on his liver in which case he will be taken to Leeds (wtf!!!!!!) which is 60 miles away to see a specialist and have an operation on his liver.
> 
> She said that if it is not the liver that is the problem and it is the gall bladder then he will be going to Alder Hey in Liverpool (20 miles away) to see doctors there but aim not quite sure what they would do about it?
> 
> Once baby is born, he has to be scanned within 72 hours and have monitoring and bloods and stuff so they can make a decision on what happens next (ie whether he comes home and is treated as an outpatient or whether he is taken to a different hospital).
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> AND to top it off, there are signs all around the hospital saying labour ward has moved while the proper labour ward is being refurbed. So I'll be stuck in a derelict building to have my baby...there goes my hopes of a water birth. So fed up now.
> 
> Smiley- big hugs. Are they scanning anymore or do you just wait till LO is born?
> 
> 
> 
> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> Smiley I'm really sorry the appointment has not gone well, I guess they can't give answers until he is here. Sorry I've no advice just want to send you lots of hugs and I hope the choccy helped!!
> 
> Becca I hope your doctor can help.
> 
> Baby dreams goodluck!!
> 
> This afternoon I've had back ache and major period pains and lost some plug- know that don't mean much but last time I went into labour six hours later and as I'm over due...??? I've got Shauns mum on standby.
> I defo feel odd and I'm sure things are happening? Will keep you posted.
> Hugs to the ladies who need it xClick to expand...
> 
> Jem- hope things are moving for you xx
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Hugs for Smiley. I'm sure your little baby will recover beautifully.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a great day for many of us, what with your teasing babies. I'm going to bet we'll have at least one more baby pop out by tomorrow though ;)
> 
> I'm going to do some shopping therapy today I think, in an attempt to maintain my sanity. Kinda hoping the walking will bring SOMETHING on. Fingers crossed :)Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's mine!!! :happydance:
> 
> Having lots of contractions, some are painless BH and some are with the back pain and cramping...but nothing major. They are all over the place. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I have felt rotten all day. Like upset tummy but just not right. Hope LO doesn't start while I feel like this.Click to expand...

My tummy is upset too...I feel sick and just 'not right'. I have gone to the bathroom for #2 about 5 times (TMI). Guess this is my clear out. Hope your LO stays put until you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

HUGS smiley and Becca!

Good luck baby dreams and Jem :D 

Happy 37th week Newt!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

In a way I need to go over due so we can decide a name!


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> In a way I need to go over due so we can decide a name!

Snap! We had one but it didnt feel like 'the one' so we have nothing. Not even a short list that we agree on!


----------



## gflady

Baby and lindy, I've been feeling off all day too- really tired and nauseous. Just wish baby would make an appearance but I'm trying my best to be patient. Having a lazy evening tonight- sofa and pjs! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We dont agree on any OR someone else uses it!


----------



## babydreams85

Omg I was having a contraction and looked down and my shirt was SOAKED over both my nipples. I have been able to express a little from my nipples since 20-something weeks, but it has never leaked on its own or gone through my shirt like this...some pregnancy things are just lovely LOL


----------



## Blue_bear

I'd have loved another 7th baby but doesn't look like its happening! 

Sounds promising for some of you ladies though!


----------



## Jembug

I'm sooooo mad! Shauns mum has rang round and told family and her friends I'm in bloody labour!!! I've just said I've got signs but not once said I'm counting contractions! I'm going to look a right gimp if things don't progress!


----------



## babydreams85

Ahh Jem that would make me livid too!


----------



## smileyfaces

:growlmad: Jem!! Id be fuming! How are you feeling? Any more pains?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Booo!! I'd hate that, Jem. :( That's some pressure!


----------



## embo216

Oh Jem that'd make me mad too!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindylou said:
> 
> 
> Woke up with an awful pain about 5am, it took my breath away. Not sure what it was as I was lying funnily and started in my back but cam right around my bump. Hoping it wasn't a contraction because how on earth would I cope with those over and over :(
> 
> I've had that happen, hate that!
> 
> Just found out via a Facebook status by my cousin that my uncle died :cry: We were expecting any day now, but didn't think I'd find out on FB. My mom should be calling me in a few hours to tell me (her brother). I hope she doesn't know yet and that she's still sleeping unaware, I hate to think she found out around midnight and has been crying all night :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry perpetual. Who will call your mum to tell her? Does she check FB?Click to expand...

She got a call last night from my cousin and one from my aunt (her SIL) this morning. Poor thing was up all night :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, PM, your poor mum. :( Sending my love to your family. <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Im so sorry PM xxx


----------



## gflady

Ugh, that's so annoying Jem!!! I'd be livid.

PM, sorry about your uncle. xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

So sorry about your uncle, PM :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jem you wont but SHE will!


----------



## Jembug

Pm sorry about your uncle and how you found out xx
Just had a bath and got major cramps, I do think things maybe happening but clearly it's going to be long!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Those of us having our 3rd + babies they seem to be little monkeys!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jem: :dohh: Let her be the one to call everyone if it's not!

I've had contractions on and off all day, backache and cramping, and constant peeing. Now that I'm home from my little job and laying down on the computer...ONE whole contraction :dohh:. Ah well, what makes me think I'll go early? Maybe just my worry that it'll happen with a blizzard coming through tomorrow through Saturday. OB appt in the morning (she rang and rescheduled it for 8:30 AM instead of 1:30 PM when the snow is supposed to get worse). I'm so done with this pregnancy thing. Happybaby will be here soon and even happier that I won't have to do it again!

Smiley :hugs:
Babydreams...hope this is it!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

So sorry to hear your news PM :hugs:

Jem - exciting, I really hope it isnt long for you. I would be really angry with anyone saying I was potentially in labour, I am only telling my parents and inlaws the day I am being induced because I dont want the pressure of people texting me for updates.

My brother and his wife didnt even tell anyone when they went into hospital after my SILs waters broke. We all had a shock when he called and told us the baby's name etc!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have half a mind to do that, AP, but DH will want to tell his parents. We're going to ring around to our parents when we get admitted. :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

mrsswaffer said:


> I have half a mind to do that, AP, but DH will want to tell his parents. We're going to ring around to our parents when we get admitted. :)

They got taken by surprise with a 37+3 first baby and a super fast labour.

During my epic 4 day induction last time I just switched my phone off in the end - my Dad went as far as calling delivery suite. I have had stern words with him not to do that again!


----------



## BeccaxBump

So, I've just been speaking to my auntie, who is a midwife, about the pain in my side. She said it sounds like it's my ovaries/fallopian tubes that are causing me the pain. She asked me how bad it was and I was honest. She suggested I go to my DR but warned me if the DR thinks I'm in too much pain or complications may occur he will offer me an induction. So now I'm in two minds if to even ring the DR's now. I am in absolute agony but...yeah. :shrug:
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ring them!!!! I thought you were sorting it today. :( Don't suffer, hun!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I did, Bex, but they said "Ring back tomorrow at 8:30, we have no appointments right now". My DR's are pretty crappy :(.
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

we had DH's whole family in the waiting room with DS (first new baby in about 24 years for them). Unfortunately all I wanted to do was sleep by that point and they were waiting to snap pictures of my hideous self, proud DH and new DS at half past midnight. Part of me hopes to go into labor soon and be snowbound in the hospital alone with the baby :haha: at least I might get some sleep. 2 more contractions while laying here. Getting up to get DD and DS from school, let's see if we can keep these going! (Not betting on it!)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boooo! :( Ring in the morning then. I would definitely get seen at least and, if you don't want to be induced, once you've weighed up the pros and cons (if they advise it), you can always refuse.


----------



## PerpetualMama

becca :hugs: do you have cysts? when I did it was excruciating!!


----------



## gflady

My mum has insisted I call her once labour starts so that she can make her way to us :/ would rather just call her when I'm in hospital. Would not like her to be in our house whilst I'm in early labour!

What are you guys up to this evening? X


----------



## gflady

PS Jem, hopefully you'll be giving birth this evening! :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

That's what I think I have, PM, my auntie seems to think my fallopian tubes may be swollen or blocked too. I'm in so much pain though, I can't bend over or sit forward and baby gets me in my side it hurts so bad.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Poor you Bec. I would call l&d- maybe they can suggest/do something? X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, gf, I think if the DR's can't help tomorrow, I'll ring L&D instead. I can't cope with this pain, it hurts so much if I catch my side, it makes me want to throw up.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Omg I can completely ravenous tonight- not like me at this pregnancy :shrug: anyone ever found they were really really hungry before labour kicked off?


----------



## embo216

Becca don't be in pain hun, have you tried cocodamol?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Where is the pain? If it's around to your back, it could be one of your kidneys. Pyelonephritis or hydronephrosis are quite common in pregnancy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not sure em but just said to ryan I cant stop eating or drinking today!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Woweeee we are definitely going to have at least one baby love bug by the morning by the looks of things!! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

oh Em I bet we go on the same day! I had pasta for dinner, then I had cereal and Ive just really fancied a sandwich :haha:


----------



## gflady

I just feel really off today. Sicky but also just craving sweet stuff. I'm boiling hot too! X


----------



## Jessica28

I've been boiling hot since 37 weeks! Not fun!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Bex, it's towards the front on MY lower left side. It's where I've had pain before with my ovaries :(.


Hope you feel better soon, Gf.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I can't stop eating today too. I am meant to be making up some soup for when my mum gets here and I am pretty sure I will end up eating it all! :rofl:


----------



## embo216

oh god now I want soup- what is wrong with me!!


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking maybe it's our bodies way of saving up energy reserves for labour?

Which reminds me, I am allowed to have the baby from tomorrow onwards now my childcare situation is sorted :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

I'm feeling hot tonight.

Pm, I'm excited for you!!! I'm going to chill in bed just in case? 

Last time in labour, we called shauns mum to have Isla and then called people at 11:30am just after Demi's arrival... Everyone was shocked coz no one knew and it was her due date. It felt lovely to shock everyone back then x


----------



## Nixilix

It feels so weird not being pregnant!! It seems so long ago too! I'm 1lb off my pre preggo weight whoop!

BF is a disaster. He hasnt gained weight since discharged from SCBU and his latch is not right although everyone is telling me it is - then why does it still freaking hurt! He doesnt really settle after feeds. Gave him an expressed bottle and he was fine so obviously he isnt satisfied. Spending majority of my day in tears but if i give up i'll be in tears over failing.... lose lose situtaion :(


----------



## Nixilix

Also - night sweats WTF! Never had them with DD but I am waking DRENCHED every night when he wakes to feed!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Nix :hugs: Have you had him checked for a tongue or lip tie? Whatever happens don't feel guilty, as long as he is fed that is the main thing :hugs: And YAY for being pretty much back to pre-preg weight :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

I was also going to say get him checked for tongue or lip tie. You shouldn't feel guilty if you don't get on with BF and I know it's easier said than done but seriously, a happy mummy and a contented baby are the most important things xx


----------



## Nixilix

yeah DD was tongue tied and took them 2 weeks to snip it after we went on and on about it. So we have had that checked because that stopped us bf last time


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs nix xx hope it improves


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh nix :hugs:


----------



## fides

i come back to 16 pages and noooo baby announcements?!?! :haha:



Fruitymeli said:


> My c section is tomorrow ...... So nervous now

exciting!!!! :happydance: hope it all goes well and you have a quick recovery! 



PerpetualMama said:


> Just found out via a Facebook status by my cousin that my uncle died :cry: We were expecting any day now, but didn't think I'd find out on FB.

:hugs:



Jembug said:


> Come on babies!!!!! Stop messing with out bodies an minds!!!

:thumbup:



smileyfaces said:


> Hi ladies, back from my hospital appointment, feel sad now :cry:

:hugs:



Newt4 said:


> 37 weeks today :happydance: finally

yay!! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Anything happening Fides?


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> Anything happening Fides?

same old, same old - sporadic contractions that lead nowhere, bits of plug, and clean-outs. nothing new. :haha:


----------



## embo216

How many days are you overdue now hun? whats the plan where you are regarding sweeps and induction? :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

had about 6 more contractions after I left to get the kids and now they're gone ](*,):hissy:](*,):brat::tease: wth??!!


----------



## tntrying22

PM sorry about your uncle :hugs: here's hoping you're headed for labor with your signs!

Jem and Babydreams hope you are also!

I just got back from my apt - was good but I flared up something awful itchy as I've gotten home. Wow I mean everywhere at once. Maybe it's my chi adjusting? She said I should feel a change over the next couple of days...hope so! Anyways I got some dandelion root tea anyhow and going to start that tonight...I can't take this anymore!!:wacko:


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck tomorrow, Fruity! Wishing you a quick recovery!

Smiley-so sorry for what you're going through. Thinking of you and your LO :hugs:

PM-sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

fides said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Anything happening Fides?
> 
> same old, same old - sporadic contractions that lead nowhere, bits of plug, and clean-outs. nothing new. :haha:Click to expand...

Hurry up little one :)


----------



## Kitty_love

Becca-hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Kitty_love

Sounds like it may be soon, Babydreams and Jem!!!


----------



## babydreams85

tn, keeping everything crossed for you that you have relief within a couple days!

Becca, call call call again and insist on being seen! I hadn't even thought of kidneys as mrsswaffer suggested, but I have had a horrible kidney infection and had pain in my side like you describe. You shouldn't have to deal with that pain constantly, especially this late in pregnancy when you feel awful already!! 

Jem, I hope things are progressing and you have your little girl within a few hours!!! :)

Nothing much going on here...sigh. Even after everything that's happened I could see me still having to be induced end of next week. At least I am partially dilated now, so things should be easier.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, Lily is determined to hurt me tonight, she's laid on my side that hurts, I'm in excruciating pain. I've literally fell to the floor because it hurts so bad. My poor OH has crapped himself a few times. I'm in agony. Ringing the DR's tomorrow and demanding an appointment. 


Fruitymeli: good luck tomorrow hun! 
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

BeccaxBump said:


> Well, Lily is determined to hurt me tonight, she's laid on my side that hurts, I'm in excruciating pain. I've literally fell to the floor because it hurts so bad. My poor OH has crapped himself a few times. I'm in agony. Ringing the DR's tomorrow and demanding an appointment.
> 
> 
> Fruitymeli: good luck tomorrow hun!
> xoxox

Gosh I hope this turns out to not be anything serious:hugs: make sure you get seen!


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck fruity xx

Nix, can I be cheeky and ask how much weight you put on? That amzung you only have a lb!! And as for the night sweats I had them so so bad! Everything would be soaked! I Just assumed it was my body getting back to normal?

As for me, I've been sleeping! But just woke up to a mild but definate contraction and had one 8 mins later- just had five in the last 20 mins!! So just got in the bath, Shaun is blowing up my birthing ball- bit late I know an shauns mum Is on her way round. I'm worried coz you just don't know how long these things take? At least all her friends will hopefully wake up to the news of a baby and I won't look silly???
Will call in a bit xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Yay Jem! She's coming! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tntrying22

Alright Jem!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo jem good luck xxx


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good luck Jem!! Can't wait to see the little baby :) 

AFM - my Mom is getting on my case about me having a bubble bath... I just bought some all natural "stress relief" bubbles and am so excited to use them! Now of course she's all "you could have lost your mucus plug without knowing, you shouldn't being having baths". 

I've been reading up and it seems that there are some for and some against... I mean, my cervix was completely closed as of Tuesday and my water is definitely not broken. I'm thinking having a bath would be absolutely NO problem. 

Ugh, I've had so much trouble relaxing that I NEED this. What have you ladies heard about bubble baths?


----------



## Wiggler

Baths are fine as long as your waters haven't broken. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I see no problem with having a bubble bath if everything's in tact. :shrug:

Incidentally, what happens in the case of a water birth? Surely waters are broken/break beforehand. I guess there's only a risk if there are bubbles in the bath?


----------



## Miss Ashley

I didn't think so. 

I feel bad that my Mom tries to give advice because she cares and I typically end up turning it down because of all of the research I've done on my own :shrug: 

Really hoping I'm not making her feel useless :nope: I guess maybe I should stop openly negating her suggestions.


----------



## tntrying22

mrsswaffer said:


> I see no problem with having a bubble bath if everything's in tact. :shrug:
> 
> Incidentally, what happens in the case of a water birth? Surely waters are broken/break beforehand. I guess there's only a risk if there are bubbles in the bath?


I wondered this too - I mean they talk about how many women poo during birth and they have a "floater fisher" with a little net to scoop out the poos...??! I can't see how that isn't an infection risk :shrug:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Miss Ashley said:


> Good luck Jem!! Can't wait to see the little baby :)
> 
> AFM - my Mom is getting on my case about me having a bubble bath... I just bought some all natural "stress relief" bubbles and am so excited to use them! Now of course she's all "you could have lost your mucus plug without knowing, you shouldn't being having baths".
> 
> I've been reading up and it seems that there are some for and some against... I mean, my cervix was completely closed as of Tuesday and my water is definitely not broken. I'm thinking having a bath would be absolutely NO problem.
> 
> Ugh, I've had so much trouble relaxing that I NEED this. What have you ladies heard about bubble baths?

I would LOVE a bubble bath right now! DH got some bath stuff at the local all natural shop and it smells like balsam and eucalyptus or something and his skin comes out so soft...and it helps him relax. I read the label and it says not to use if pregnant! No fair :(
I wouldn't worry about taking a bath as long as waters are still in tact, just good luck getting up OUT of the tub (I would need a Hoya lift myself, or a crane :haha:) and don't slip!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yay Jem! Good luck! Praying this is IT for you!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Oh Jem! Good luck hun!


----------



## cherrylee

I haven't caught up on the thread yet but I wanted to post my crappy visit to the DRs...

So my regular DR is away until the 11th and I had to see someone new that isn't in his office. So I go in and he uses this super old ultrasound machine and tells me that my placenta is super low lying and tries to tell me I'm having a CS. Last week I was told It was 5cm away but the week before It was only 1.8 CM away so I know It didn't move that much but I can't believe It's super low still either! I haven't had any bleeding except from my partial abruption due to the car accident and I was hoping today I would be allowed a sweep as my DR would have but this one was too paranoid so is sending me for a good scan tomorrow. UGH!!! I'm hoping they can actually see where my placenta is tomorrow, I want a sweep so bad but I won't be seeing the DR until my due date now and they will be inducing me because I am not allowed to go over due to still having a no bleeding abruption site.

This crap DR "specialist" just wants to cut me open and has totally scared me again after I finally had 2 whole weeks this pregnancy without being scared or in fear of dying. He basically told me I was screwed, that I will bleed either in labour or the CS as my placenta is too low (or so he thinks) my bleeding disorder and my placenta being anterior. I honestly think all the scans are wrong now, that baby was too low and that my placenta is actually low lying and hasn't moved at all. This damn DR has scared me :(

I hope tomorrow they can get a really good picture and it proves the new DR wrong. UGH!

I hope you ladies are doing good, I'm exhausted but am going to go back and catch up. I just felt the need to share my fears and rant a bit.


----------



## Seity

Miss Ashley said:


> Good luck Jem!! Can't wait to see the little baby :)
> 
> AFM - my Mom is getting on my case about me having a bubble bath... I just bought some all natural "stress relief" bubbles and am so excited to use them! Now of course she's all "you could have lost your mucus plug without knowing, you shouldn't being having baths".
> 
> I've been reading up and it seems that there are some for and some against... I mean, my cervix was completely closed as of Tuesday and my water is definitely not broken. I'm thinking having a bath would be absolutely NO problem.
> 
> Ugh, I've had so much trouble relaxing that I NEED this. What have you ladies heard about bubble baths?

I think they're just fine. My first boy loves bubble baths and the day before I had son #2 I was sitting in the bubble bath with him.


----------



## cherrylee

Oh Jem good luck!

PM, my condolences,


----------



## tntrying22

cherrylee said:


> I haven't caught up on the thread yet but I wanted to post my crappy visit to the DRs...
> 
> So my regular DR is away until the 11th and I had to see someone new that isn't in his office. So I go in and he uses this super old ultrasound machine and tells me that my placenta is super low lying and tries to tell me I'm having a CS. Last week I was told It was 5cm away but the week before It was only 1.8 CM away so I know It didn't move that much but I can't believe It's super low still either! I haven't had any bleeding except from my partial abruption due to the car accident and I was hoping today I would be allowed a sweep as my DR would have but this one was too paranoid so is sending me for a good scan tomorrow. UGH!!! I'm hoping they can actually see where my placenta is tomorrow, I want a sweep so bad but I won't be seeing the DR until my due date now and they will be inducing me because I am not allowed to go over due to still having a no bleeding abruption site.
> 
> This crap DR "specialist" just wants to cut me open and has totally scared me again after I finally had 2 whole weeks this pregnancy without being scared or in fear of dying. He basically told me I was screwed, that I will bleed either in labour or the CS as my placenta is too low (or so he thinks) my bleeding disorder and my placenta being anterior. I honestly think all the scans are wrong now, that baby was too low and that my placenta is actually low lying and hasn't moved at all. This damn DR has scared me :(
> 
> I hope tomorrow they can get a really good picture and it proves the new DR wrong. UGH!
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing good, I'm exhausted but am going to go back and catch up. I just felt the need to share my fears and rant a bit.

I would definitely get another opinion if you can! So sorry the visit was stressful :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

Thank you TnT, I'm a stress ball right now and I can't wait for tomorrow in hopes It'll bring me good news BLAH!


----------



## Newt4

Cherry I would also get a second opinion. The ultrasound will tell you for sure what's going on.


----------



## Jembug

Sooooo bored! It's 3:15 am and contractions are every 6-8 mins. Quite painful but not getting much closer! The husband is snoring away buy my mil is keeping me company :)
Please don't mention anything on my facebook until I announce :)

Come on Ruby I need more pain :)


----------



## Newt4

Good luck jem. Maybe a bored game?


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> How many days are you overdue now hun? whats the plan where you are regarding sweeps and induction? :hugs:

7 days over for real but 5 with the 2/2 EDD, which is based on a less-accurate but still legitimate calculation we're having midwife use (son came at EDD+13 so i wanted a little extra room on the end, just in case, and now i'm soooo glad i did!). Sweep #3 is Monday; induction at 42 weeks using 2/2 EDD, provided everything's still fine at my 41 week appt. Hoping i don't even have to go to that appt, though, and that baby will come between now and this weekend!! :winkwink:



PerpetualMama said:


> had about 6 more contractions after I left to get the kids and now they're gone ](*,):hissy:](*,):brat::tease: wth??!!

oh, i HATE that!!! so frustrating! sorry about that :hugs:



mrsswaffer said:


> Incidentally, what happens in the case of a water birth? Surely waters are broken/break beforehand. I guess there's only a risk if there are bubbles in the bath?

If you do have PROM and want a water birth, it depends on how long ago your water broke before it is time to get in the birth pool - different midwives/hospitals/state regulations/etc use different cut-offs, but sometimes a woman can't have the water birth if she has PROM.



PerpetualMama said:


> I wouldn't worry about taking a bath as long as waters are still in tact, just good luck getting up OUT of the tub (I would need a Hoya lift myself, or a crane :haha:) and don't slip!

rofl - that's why i don't take any more baths - too hard to get out! :haha:



cherrylee said:


> I haven't caught up on the thread yet but I wanted to post my crappy visit to the DRs...

:hugs:



Jembug said:


> Sooooo bored! It's 3:15 am and contractions are every 6-8 mins. Quite painful but not getting much closer! The husband is snoring away buy my mil is keeping me company :)

so excited for you!!! good luck!! :happydance: that makes me happy!


----------



## cherrylee

Newt4 said:


> Cherry I would also get a second opinion. The ultrasound will tell you for sure what's going on.


Thanks Newt. I've been for a scan a week since 28 weeks and they all stayed the same until Dec 21st wehre I was 1cm away, then Jan 21st when I was 1.8cm away although they said they were not sure as baby was so low down UGH! Last scan last Thursday said 5cm away and again they said not sure as baby was so low down but this DR (the specialist) today says he could see the placenta with his super ancient scan machine but couldnt tell If it was in fact as low as he thought. Sure bud! I'm so mad, I hope to god the good scanner at the maternal fetal medicine clinic shows him otherwise tomorrow lol. I'm tired of being in stress. I've been stressed 33 weeks with non stop bad news about this baby and pregnancy so far, i'd LOVE to enjoy at least the last 5 days LOL!

By the way, I absolutely ADORE you ladies! Thanks for always being here, you've helpedwith my sanity hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

big :hugs: that sounds frustrating!!


----------



## Newt4

Hugs cherry and good luck!


----------



## Kitty_love

Sorry you had a stressful appt, Cherry. I hope you get clear answers tomorrow. :hugs:

Come on Ruby!!! :baby: thinking of you, Jem! :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Jem!!! 

Cherry and tnt :hugs:

Will reply properly to everyone once Im not on my phone! Just stood up out of bed and had a big dribble and thought yesssss my waters!! But remembered me and OH dtd last night so its probs his stuff :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Hope everything is going well Jem! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

ooh are we getting Ruby today!! Good luck Jem!!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Jem. 

No sign of anything here. Think LO is very snug. My mum was a bit upset last night. Dh mum is going to come and see baby when it arrives. I have no problem with that- But no idea how long she plans on staying. I don't mind an overnight stay hut then want time to myself. Mum feels a bit pushed out and that's the last thing I want as sil really pushed us out when jjay nephews arrived. Don't want to upset dh or push his lot out but don't want them invading!!! It really pisses me off because throughout this pregnancy they have never called to check on me (they have asked dh if I'm ok) Dont want fuss but a bit if interest would be nice! Rant over. 

Hope everybody doing ok. Hugs to those that need them. Xx


----------



## embo216

Lindy :hugs: I'm the same with my MIL, she hasn't offered any help at all or asked how I am during the whole pregnancy apart from say one our names was a tinker name :grr: 

I told OH I don't want her here when the baby arrives and he got really angry :( I know it's his Mum but she's just awful to me and I don't want to end up having a huge argument after just giving birth :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Dh mum is nice enough but I'm not close to her so won't feel comfortable having her here, then his dad turning up as well. Think I will have a hormonal meltdown after baby arrives :) It is different with my mum , we are so close. Is your mil not coming then? How long are you planning on waiting before having a sweep? I'm content to wait but would prefer to avoid induction.


----------



## smileyfaces

Im the opposite, OHs family are fab and do loads for us and couldnt be any nicer whereas my family dont give much of a shit :lol:


----------



## Lindylou

Families :dohh:](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## rem_82

i put a 2 week ban on anyone coming up to visit our LO!! Everyone will expect to sleep on the couch. I wouldnt cope with that after ive just had a baby!!! Surely people should understand that??

Jem good luck, hope lil ruby has appeared now. 

Everyone else thats having contractions, hope you all have great labours and deliveries.

All u late babies, i think your mummies are going to have words with you when you arrive!!! 

AFM - We drove around Durham and most of newcastle yesterday trying to find a tiny baby pramsuit or snowsuit. Do u know how hard that was to find?? They were either to big, or too thin or just plain tacky!!! In the end we went back to the first one in mothercare. I was very disappointed in next though, they didnt even have one in the shop. I know they all have spring ranges out, but its bloody feb and its bloody freezing still!!!
Anyway it was very frustrating and i just wanted to get that of my chest!!!

Hope everyone feels better soon!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Did you try asda Rem? They have them in at the minute and stock tiny baby :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Rem- do you have an outlet place close by? Mamas and papas still have them in our outlet store.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning ladies x


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning MF :hi:


----------



## embo216

I guess she will be coming but I don't want her here for more than a few hours, and I won't be making them tea and lunch etc like they expect. 

Im booked in for wednesday which is 40+7 but not sure if i'll take it, I need to go in though to get my induction date for the next week, I might take them up on the sweep at 40+12 though. I think I'll make my decision on how I'm feeling the day before. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Morning Ladies :).

I got an appointment for my side on Monday at 8:30am. Long time to wait when I'm in so much pain. So I don't know if to ring L&D and ask their opinion. I could go pick my mum up and take her with me. I don't want to be making a fuss over nothing, but I'm in agony. Can L&D even help?
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Morning!


----------



## smileyfaces

Becca do you not have any form of Walk-in-Centre near you? You can see a doctor there without an appointment, longest Ive ever had to wait is about an hour. You just turn up.

Failing that I would call l&d and just say because it is abdominal you just wanna be sure that it is nothing to do with baby and they can get a doctor to have a look at you and hopefully prescribe you something for pain.

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning Embo! :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bec, it might be a good idea to go to your nearest A&E to get checked over, or phone NHS Direct - 0845 4647. :( I don't think L&D will do much, because it could be something other than your ovaries. :shrug:

Good morning girls! Check out the time! I had a really good sleep, and only got up for a wee once. Mad! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Double post - Gah, I hope I've mentioned before that I'm a nurse. I don't want to come across as a know-it-all, but I am familiar with the NHS. :)


----------



## Lindylou

Becca I would go to my GP and say you will sit and wait but you need to be seen. If they are funny with you tell them you will have to go to hospital thenyoucsnnot put up with this. Don't take no for an answer. Xxxx


----------



## embo216

I agree with the others Becca- xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Rang L&D, they've basically said to just take pain relief. I could cry. :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Becca- go in person to your GP/ hospital, it is harder to fob somebody off face to face especially when they can see the pain you are in xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

A&E. That's what I suggest - at least you'd get seen, and they'd do tests (perhaps no scans bar ultrasound, but they could take your blood). :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I will or I'll ring my DR's later and try and get an emergency. 
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Yea go A&E hun x


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Becca, you need to be seen. Go to walk in centre, a&e or just go to GP's and tell them that you wont be leaving till you are seen. They cant fob a pregnant woman off like that.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Guess I'm worried that they won't be able to do anything and I'll have waste time and got no further forward. 
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

You can but try, lovely.


----------



## Jembug

Morning, hugs to everyone who needs them- just quickly scanned so sorry for my rudeness.

Been having contractions all night 6 mins apart and quite painful but nothing for the last half hour!!!!!!! I know there not BH but I just don't understand what's going on? I'm soooo glad my midwife is due anytime within the next two hours so I'm hoping she will tell and the sweep will do the trick now I know things are moving!

It's so annoying coz we got shauns mum round at 11:30 thinking this was defo it.... And Shaun snores on the sofa whilst me and his stayed awake all night waiting for things to progress! So shauns mum has the girls all day and I assume the night now- she will feel so tired! 
I just understand what's going on? Never ever had this? I've not had much to drink, could it be that? I've lost lot more plug too!
I feel so sad :( really want it over now I came so close.

Hope you ladies are ok xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jem :hugs: hopefully the midwife can shed some light on it for you


----------



## embo216

Im so sure this is it Jem! I just think your bodies taking it's time and once it's ready you'll progress really fast :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

Oh Becca I hope you get sorted out soon, pain isn't fair :(

Jem, I have no advice but maybe some walking or dtd will start it up again?

Good luck to both you ladies !


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs Jem. Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh Jem, I thought we'd wake up to an announcement this morning. :( Boo hoo! Hang on in there - it won't be long, surely!


----------



## Jembug

I could not dtd, ha ha. I'm eating Jammie dodgers and watching Jeremy Kyle! What luxury! Ha ha, got major back pain with the random contractions so I'm wandering if she is back to back? X


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am watching JK too! Hehe.


----------



## smileyfaces

Im watching Cbeebies...joy!!! Not.


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Becca, as another nurse I second what MrsS says :) I wouldn't bother with your GP as there's little they can do in these situations.

Jem, sorry there's not been progress. How frustrating!!! Hope things get a move on today for you! :hugs:

Went to L&D last night with reduced fetal movements. Baby was fine in the end but I have to go back on Monday for a scan to check my placenta and fluid. Not sure why but I think it could be because I've been measuring small all the way along. Glad I went in, feel relieved and baby was ridiculously quiet yday evening and that's when he's usually most active. Hoping he'll come before Monday tho :laugh2:

xxx


----------



## Jembug

Glad bubs is ok x
Hurry up midwife! Just had two real strong contractions so maybe it's starting again?


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope so Jem :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed Jem! :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I hope so Jem :)
DS was in a funny position and wasn't descending properly so my contractions didn't progress well. Maybe she's laying funny? Hope yor mw can give you good answers :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

After only 4 hours sleep I woke and realized that for 7 months I have been saying my LO will arrive around the 19th of February, but with all these assurances from doctors, friends, family etc that with all these signs she'll surely be here early, I have let myself believe it could happen and have been seriously disappointed and frustrated. I can allow it to make me miserable, or I can go back to beieveing I still have 11 days left not 6! I think I'll start saying 11 days to go...and get real excited when I get into single digits again on Sunday :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jem being dehydrated can slow down contractions so get drinking. Had mw been?

Sorry not read right back but Bec could it be your kidneys or uti? X


----------



## Wiggler

Decided today to put proper clothes on instead of changing into new PJ's. Urgh I am so uncomfy! :brat:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah my maternity jeans are even to tight now! I put pjs on as soon as I get in!


----------



## gflady

I've been living in pjs for months when I'm at home :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sooo comfy! I feel ok today. No plug loss or tightenings. I feel very content


----------



## Wiggler

I refuse to buy maternity trousers, I am in normal ones :rofl: Going to get my PJ's back on as soon as the MW has left later :haha:

I have been losing loads of plug today, gross :sick:


----------



## Jembug

Midwife just left. I'm 4-5 Cms and waters are bulging! I cried like a baby! Ha ha, so so relieved, thought she was just going to say nothing is happening!
She said as soon as my Contractions pick up or my waters go to get going coz she don't think it will be long?

Phhew! All that for something, thank goodness! Oh and she is slightly back to back. 

If I don't get to update... Feel free to add a baby photo from my Facebook to here (I wouldn't have a clue how to do it) x


----------



## gflady

Good news Jem! Hope ruby comes soon :) exciting!

I'm bored today- gone from having a busy day to having very little on! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yay Jem! Good news! So excited for you!! Prayers for it to be super quick for you :hugs:

Becca I would go to the ER or a walk in, don't let them poo-poo you away saying it's nothing, when it could be. Stupid, ignorant doctors :growlmad:

Tnt: :hugs: sorry you're so itchy! I have had the itchiest skin (compared to my others) with this LO. I scratched my boobs and stomach raw. Happy that it settled down for me last month. I had horrible eczema on my legs and arms for about 12 years as a kid and it kept me from sleeping and carrying on a normal day, so I can sympathise :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo jem so relieved for you hun. It wont be long at all!


----------



## Wiggler

Jem that is brilliant! Fingers crossed everything picks up again soon :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaay Jem! Great news! Hoping it wont be long for you now!


----------



## cherrylee

Oh yay Jem, I'm very excited for you!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am so excited for you Jem - it sounds like baby will be here today :flower:


----------



## embo216

oooh Jem what great news to come back too!! :happydance: 

Well we DTD as little ones are at Nursery and school all day- wasn't too bad at all :lol: Fingers crossed it gets things moving a little bit :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck Jem!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Very exciting jem!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good luck with the Doc today, Cherry! You really need to insist that SOMEBODY looks into your pains. 

Can't wait to hear updates, Jem!

Come on, babies :happydance:

It's so snowy here today. I've had things to do out and about the past couple... I have a feeling today is going to be one of those never-ending, stare-at-the-wall types. It's probably not the best day for family to travel down to the city for a delivery... For the best that Bennie stays tucked inside... I guess


----------



## MileyMamma

Fingers crossed for you jem :)


----------



## Lindylou

Jembug said:


> Midwife just left. I'm 4-5 Cms and waters are bulging! I cried like a baby! Ha ha, so so relieved, thought she was just going to say nothing is happening!
> She said as soon as my Contractions pick up or my waters go to get going coz she don't think it will be long?
> 
> Phhew! All that for something, thank goodness! Oh and she is slightly back to back.
> 
> If I don't get to update... Feel free to add a baby photo from my Facebook to here (I wouldn't have a clue how to do it) x

That is great news Jem! Hopefully you will be holding Ruby today. :hugs:



embo216 said:


> oooh Jem what great news to come back too!! :happydance:
> 
> Well we DTD as little ones are at Nursery and school all day- wasn't too bad at all :lol: Fingers crossed it gets things moving a little bit :haha:

Dh said he fancies a curry tonight and has picked some pineapple up .... Sure he will want to DTD as well..... Not that he wants to get LO moving :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Just had a midwife appt...everything is fine in terms of the normal checks! Fundal height was 38cm at 35+5 and now at 37+5 it is 36cm :haha: knew Id shrunk! But midwife didnt mention anything about it so Im not worried. 

Hope everyone else is okay :)


----------



## tntrying22

Oh yay Jem!! Let's go Ruby!

Embo and Fides hope things get going for you soon!!

Hugs to Cherry and Becca.

Im still flared up this morning and it's definitely everywhere now. I look like I rolled in an ant hill and fell asleep or have measles. Arms, hands, feet, ankles, backs of my knees, thighs, belly - even in my groin!!!:wacko: I can barely tolerate clothes:cry: - have my 39 wk appt in about an hour or so - can't wait to show my Dr how bad my pupps is :( Praying for progress as no plug no contractions :cry: 

I know Im not even 40 wks yet and I wouldn't be in such a hurry if it weren't for this incessant damn itching!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindy, my OH came into the living room last night with a FULL pineapple chopped up into pieces in a bowl :haha: I politely ate 2 small pieces and then left the rest :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

tntrying22 said:


> Oh yay Jem!! Let's go Ruby!
> 
> Embo and Fides hope things get going for you soon!!
> 
> Hugs to Cherry and Becca.
> 
> Im still flared up this morning and it's definitely everywhere now. I look like I rolled in an ant hill and fell asleep or have measles. Arms, hands, feet, ankles, backs of my knees, thighs, belly - even in my groin!!!:wacko: I can barely tolerate clothes:cry: - have my 39 wk appt in about an hour or so - can't wait to show my Dr how bad my pupps is :( Praying for progress as no plug no contractions :cry:
> 
> I know Im not even 40 wks yet and I wouldn't be in such a hurry if it weren't for this incessant damn itching!!!!:growlmad:

Have you tried calomine lotion? :hugs: It sounds so bad xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope dtd works em :-D


----------



## Lindylou

smileyfaces said:


> Lindy, my OH came into the living room last night with a FULL pineapple chopped up into pieces in a bowl :haha: I politely ate 2 small pieces and then left the rest :lol:

:haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies! Thought I'd let you know I got some painkillers from my DR's today, and on Monday I'm going again for a Stretch and Sweep or to book an induction :).
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

smileyfaces said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yay Jem!! Let's go Ruby!
> 
> Embo and Fides hope things get going for you soon!!
> 
> Hugs to Cherry and Becca.
> 
> Im still flared up this morning and it's definitely everywhere now. I look like I rolled in an ant hill and fell asleep or have measles. Arms, hands, feet, ankles, backs of my knees, thighs, belly - even in my groin!!!:wacko: I can barely tolerate clothes:cry: - have my 39 wk appt in about an hour or so - can't wait to show my Dr how bad my pupps is :( Praying for progress as no plug no contractions :cry:
> 
> I know Im not even 40 wks yet and I wouldn't be in such a hurry if it weren't for this incessant damn itching!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Have you tried calomine lotion? :hugs: It sounds so bad xxClick to expand...

Nope but most of the reading I've done people tried it and didn't seem to work too well. I might try Zyrtec next. I was trying to avoid antihistemines but if I dont get some relief I might go mad.


----------



## Lindylou

TNT- it must be driving you nuts!! 

Not sure if I just lost a little bit of plug. Was a bit of jelly then wiped again and looked little steak of blood. Just got in bath so will see when I get out. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh lindy, fingers crossed it means something!


----------



## embo216

Smiley I shrunk a lot too according to them! One midwife measured me at 42 weeks when I was 36 then at my 39 week appointment I was measuring 40 :lol: Weird :haha:

Becca glad you got some painkillers and are one step closer to meeting your baby :) 

Tnt it sounds so painful :(

Lindy that sounds like the start of your plug! Things sound like their happening now for you! Jealous


----------



## embo216

I saw someone write on Fruitymeli's FB page that baby had arrived with the Csec and their both doing well :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks Embo <3.

Congrats to Fruitymeli :happydance:!

Also, is there anyway I could help my cervix for the S&S? Sex any good?
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I've heard walking a lot is the biggest help x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh, I'm going for a nice long walk tomorrow, shopping but good walking! Hopefully it will help :). At 38+4 my cervix should be nice though right?
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Could be days yet embo! Be great if over weekend while my mum off work! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Had MW appointment, got another appointment next week so I can have a sweep if I want one. Their doppler broke so they had to use mine :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

went to OB, and she wanted to do a cervix check. My body decides to show her a good minute plus contraction when she approached with the gloved hands and lubed fingers :haha: so she had to wait to do the check. 2 cm and 50 % effaced, cervix soft like butter. Thrilled there's a change from 2 weeks ago but not as effaced as she had thought. 
Huge blizzard started here, and they're expecting 2 feet of snow. We live 3 miles from the hospital so not too worried I guess. Doc lives further away and has a car that sucks in the snow, and she asked for some advanced warning if I go into labor, lol. As I write I am having contractions, and feel ill. I hope if this is going to turn into something it happens before the big snow comes. DH has been sick with a stomach thing for 2 days. I hope the way I feel has nothing to do with THAT XP


----------



## Lindylou

Great news perpetual. Hope dh gets better x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Walkings not working for me, I walked the school run today and nope nothing. Although cant happen tonight as son having his friend to sleep over! LOL


----------



## Lindylou

I went for a walk around liverpool 1 before. Had to go slowly because can feel head jiggling low down and just felt tired from it. I seriously don't know how you ladies with little ones manage!!


----------



## Wiggler

I would love to go for a walk, stupid pelvis :(

Anyways ladies, lets get these babies out! I want to see newborn piccies :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I would love to go for a walk, stupid pelvis :(
> 
> Anyways ladies, lets get these babies out! I want to see newborn piccies :cloud9:

I agree :) love seeing the little ones. It hit me at the doc's this morning that I will be holding a newborn in just a short while...OMG!


----------



## babydreams85

Jem, not long now! Can't wait to see your little girl!

Lindy I bet it will be this weekend sometime! ;)

PM, good news for you! Glad the appt went well and hope she doesn't decide to come during the snowstorm!!!! 

Still no baby here (he is stubborn like his mom LOL) but very uncomfortable...cramping and back pain and losing more chunks of plug. Nothing I can time though. Going to take my dogs for a walk with my mom later this afternoon and then take DH out to eat for his birthday (it's tomorrow). He wants his son on his bday...we will see. :) Hoping the walk will help, it usually sets off contractions for me.


----------



## Lindylou

babydreams85 said:


> Jem, not long now! Can't wait to see your little girl!
> 
> Lindy I bet it will be this weekend sometime! ;)
> 
> PM, good news for you! Glad the appt went well and hope she doesn't decide to come during the snowstorm!!!!
> 
> Still no baby here (he is stubborn like his mom LOL) but very uncomfortable...cramping and back pain and losing more chunks of plug. Nothing I can time though. Going to take my dogs for a walk with my mom later this afternoon and then take DH out to eat for his birthday (it's tomorrow). He wants his son on his bday...we will see. :) Hoping the walk will help, it usually sets off contractions for me.

It was my dh birthday on Monday and he wanted LO to arrive then. He was thrilled when they have us that as an EDD. Enjoy your walk, hope it works.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, we need more babies! C'mon babies, get out! :p
xoxox


----------



## Jessica28

OMG I am so pissed at OH today. We (or should I say HE) decided on a girls name... Ashley Kadence... We couldn't agree on anything and he hated everything I suggested so while I like the name Kadence I am not in love with it. We made a short list of names before I left home and managed to narrow them down to Grayson or Gabriel... Now he is saying he doesn't like Grayson and thought we decided on Gabriel which he apparently isn't fond of now either. I just know this baby is a boy and OH is going to be a tad disappointed but now the LO is going to have a crap name because of OH.


----------



## Seity

^^
I'm a bit biased, I love the name Gabriel. :haha:
I hope you can agree on something soon.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, Jess, me and my OH had this fight about our girls name. Took forever to choose a name, and then on how to spell it. Men are pains in the butt!

I love Gabriel though.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

We still haven't decided on a name- I think we're counting of him coming out and looking like a name :shrug: I bet he doesn't though


----------



## Blue_bear

I have been walking loads. Even did a little jog round my horses field earlier, wake up baby! Lol. 

My boobs are killing me! Well actually it's just one but really bad...


----------



## Lindylou

We only have names on a short list. If you don't like the name Jessica stand your ground. X


----------



## staybeautiful

The looking like a name thing is so stressful. We had decided on Ruaridh from before our 20 week scan for if he was a boy, but sometimes I still look at him and think he doesn't look like a Ruaridh, but he doesn't look like he'd suit anything apart from "awww baby boy!" :haha: He's registered now though so he's stuck with it


----------



## mrsswaffer

Evening, girls! <3 I had a lovely day, meeting with the girls from my antenatal class for a coffee. :) I walked into town, and then around the shops for a bit with DH, so I got a bit of exercise doing that. I'm knackered now though! :p


----------



## Jessica28

I mean I really like the name Gabriel but don't tell me now that it is just "okay". I was really hoping we could find a name that we both really liked. Both of us really like the name Hunter but my Uncle has a dog named Hunter so we decided against it. Now OH tells me that he really likes the name Logan but theres already a Logan in our town. Sorry, I don't like it anyway, it sounds like a pair of rubber boots to me. At that he got mad and hung up. I know he doesn't want to discuss names because he is so sure that it is a girl... A long story short, he already has a son from a prev. relationship that he doesn't see and I think he wants a second chance but another boy might make him feel guilty or something. This is so stressful.

I have already been away from home now for 3 weeks and it could be another 2 and it's just really frustrating especially since baby hasn't dropped and I haven't started losing my plug or anything...


----------



## Lindylou

Jessica- he will feel differently if it is a boy when he sees him. How long do you get before you register his birth?


----------



## tntrying22

Hugs Jessica:hugs: 

Yay PM hope the snow doesn't create too much excitement for your delivery:wacko:

Congrats FruityMeli!

Went to my 39wk apt today and she was like OMG at my rash - said she thinks it looks like pupps on my stomach but weird that its on my feet and arms so bad...maybe a secondary one in play too? I have seen online though that people had it on their arms and legs so idk. Anyhow she gave me a prescription antihistimine to help me sleep and stripped my membranes. Still 1cm and effaced pretty good though. She offered to induce me next week and i think we settled on seeing how the prescription helps this wknd and hoping the sweep might get something going and then Im going to call her on Monday if I am ready to schedule an induction. 

If this rash doesn't get better which it probably won't since delivery is really the only cure, I know it's probably selfish, I think I do want to do an induction. So hard though because I know theres a good possibility I could get to 4-5cm and stall out because my body wasn't ready and have to have a csection - happened to my friend after 17hrs of labor. Course I have a slightly higher chance of csection anyhow since he's going to be 8lbs + anyhow. Or it could all go fine and I could still have a normal birth. Lots of unknowns. I don't want to have to make a decision I just want nature to take it's course, but I don't want to be miserable 24/7 either :cry:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies just to let u all know I've had my baby. I was induced on Saturday 19th Jan and I had a normal delivery but bless v heavy after:wacko:

LILLY-NEVAEH MAY Was born on 19th Jan at 15:24 weighing 5lb 7oz. She was in SCBU for 17 days but we have her home now so happy but very tired. Just can't get over how tiny she is nothing fits her she's a tiny'm little sprout. Will upload pics asap:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations hun! Glad you are both home now x x x


----------



## Jessica28

I really don't know how long we have before we have to register the name. I never imagined it would be this hard when it came to names. OH hasn't really seemed too interested in the pregnancy but when it comes to names, he is being a hard ass.


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations future. Pretty name. Glad you are both home safe x


----------



## Lindylou

Jessica28 said:


> I really don't know how long we have before we have to register the name. I never imagined it would be this hard when it came to names. OH hasn't really seemed too interested in the pregnancy but when it comes to names, he is being a hard ass.

Bloody men- get the name you want right after delivery :winkwink:


----------



## future hopes

MY TINY LITTLE SPROUT. born jan 19th at 3:24pm weighing 5lb 7oz. she now 3 wks old and weighs 5lb 8oz :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







lilly m 036.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

Awww she is beautiful! So diddy and perfect :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!! <3


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u guys. i been meaning to get on here for ages but its just been madness. i was induced early in the end because i had pre eclampsia and that itchy liver thing u can get. ill hav to fill u all in on the birth wen i got some more time :hugs:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats, Future! She is completely adorable.


----------



## Wiggler

How are you now hun? Feeling a lot better I hope :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Gorgeous hun! <3
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

tntrying22 said:


> Hugs Jessica:hugs:
> 
> Yay PM hope the snow doesn't create too much excitement for your delivery:wacko:
> 
> Congrats FruityMeli!
> 
> Went to my 39wk apt today and she was like OMG at my rash - said she thinks it looks like pupps on my stomach but weird that its on my feet and arms so bad...maybe a secondary one in play too? I have seen online though that people had it on their arms and legs so idk. Anyhow she gave me a prescription antihistimine to help me sleep and stripped my membranes. Still 1cm and effaced pretty good though. She offered to induce me next week and i think we settled on seeing how the prescription helps this wknd and hoping the sweep might get something going and then Im going to call her on Monday if I am ready to schedule an induction.
> 
> If this rash doesn't get better which it probably won't since delivery is really the only cure, I know it's probably selfish, I think I do want to do an induction. So hard though because I know theres a good possibility I could get to 4-5cm and stall out because my body wasn't ready and have to have a csection - happened to my friend after 17hrs of labor. Course I have a slightly higher chance of csection anyhow since he's going to be 8lbs + anyhow. Or it could all go fine and I could still have a normal birth. Lots of unknowns. I don't want to have to make a decision I just want nature to take it's course, but I don't want to be miserable 24/7 either :cry:

If baby doesn't come on his own before I will be induced probably in one week. I thought about it a long time but this has been such a miserable pregnancy that I just can't think about going to 42 weeks. I know my dates are right because I was charting ovulation very closely when I got pregnant, so there's no risk of him actually being younger. 39 weeks is full term and my doctor doesn't have a problem inducing me then, so I don't feel bad about it. I have literally been in pain for 75% of this pregnancy, hospitalized multiple times, and I am so depressed and anxious over it all the time. :cry: Don't feel bad about your decision if you go with induction. If it ends in c-section, well then, it does. Everyone has their own reasons for their choice as far as delivery, and I think if you're miserable you have a right to induction, especially once baby is full term. :thumbup: :hugs: Hope your sweep works and you have him this weekend!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Future, she is beautiful! ;)


----------



## cherrylee

Oh big congrats future hopes!!

Glad to see you ladies are doing pretty good today :D

I'm still waiting to see the DR but during the scan she came in and jacked the baby's head up so hard out of my pelvis it hurt so bad :( She got a clear view of the placenta and said it was moved but will come back and let me know how far as they put me on the monitor for a NST after the stunt she pulled BLAH!

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news :D


----------



## Wiggler

Got my fingers crossed for you cherry :)


----------



## cherrylee

Woah! The DR just came in and said I have an extra placental lobe on the opposite side of my uterus! She said there is at least four CMs between the OS and the placenta now and that the extra love with vessels are not a concern but I have to make sure they get it out after delivery or I can bleed heavily. So I guess we are all good :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wonder if jem had baby yet. She is lovely future x


----------



## Wiggler

That's brilliant news cherry!!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats, Future!!! She is so cute! So glad you're both home and doing well!


----------



## Lindylou

Everybody keeps calling asking where this baby is! I'm chilled out about it but nobody else seems to be!


----------



## Wiggler

I don't have the phone calls or texts off people, but every time I ring my mum she tells me off for scaring her as she thinks I am in labour everytime I phone her :rofl:

I am really considering calling her at 3am, just to say hi :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol wriggler my mums the same. People keep saying " you must be tired" but no ones offered to help lol


----------



## Wiggler

See, this is why I am glad I am anti-social, no-one to annoy me :haha:

I think Jem has had her baby, judging by her FB.


----------



## tntrying22

babydreams85 said:


> tntrying22 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs Jessica:hugs:
> 
> Yay PM hope the snow doesn't create too much excitement for your delivery:wacko:
> 
> Congrats FruityMeli!
> 
> Went to my 39wk apt today and she was like OMG at my rash - said she thinks it looks like pupps on my stomach but weird that its on my feet and arms so bad...maybe a secondary one in play too? I have seen online though that people had it on their arms and legs so idk. Anyhow she gave me a prescription antihistimine to help me sleep and stripped my membranes. Still 1cm and effaced pretty good though. She offered to induce me next week and i think we settled on seeing how the prescription helps this wknd and hoping the sweep might get something going and then Im going to call her on Monday if I am ready to schedule an induction.
> 
> If this rash doesn't get better which it probably won't since delivery is really the only cure, I know it's probably selfish, I think I do want to do an induction. So hard though because I know theres a good possibility I could get to 4-5cm and stall out because my body wasn't ready and have to have a csection - happened to my friend after 17hrs of labor. Course I have a slightly higher chance of csection anyhow since he's going to be 8lbs + anyhow. Or it could all go fine and I could still have a normal birth. Lots of unknowns. I don't want to have to make a decision I just want nature to take it's course, but I don't want to be miserable 24/7 either :cry:
> 
> If baby doesn't come on his own before I will be induced probably in one week. I thought about it a long time but this has been such a miserable pregnancy that I just can't think about going to 42 weeks. I know my dates are right because I was charting ovulation very closely when I got pregnant, so there's no risk of him actually being younger. 39 weeks is full term and my doctor doesn't have a problem inducing me then, so I don't feel bad about it. I have literally been in pain for 75% of this pregnancy, hospitalized multiple times, and I am so depressed and anxious over it all the time. :cry: Don't feel bad about your decision if you go with induction. If it ends in c-section, well then, it does. Everyone has their own reasons for their choice as far as delivery, and I think if you're miserable you have a right to induction, especially once baby is full term. :thumbup: :hugs: Hope your sweep works and you have him this weekend!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: thank you for making me feel better - I know it's not the end of the world to have a c. I just dread the recovery time you know? I only get 6 weeks of maternity leave so I'll probably just be feeling healed before I get back at it. I work from home but still - meh :( I am right on my dates too - we were trying to get pregnant for a year so I am positive I know when we conceived. And yes I'll be 39+ this week so I know he's going to be fine. Plus he's not itty bitty by any means!


----------



## tntrying22

Oh cherry I hope that means things go smoothly for you and no complications! So glad they finally figured that out!

Future she's so precious.

Yay Jem!! She said we could steal a pic off fb and put it on here if she posted one if anyone sees one :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm on Facebook picture alert! :ninja:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm totally not stalking her FB :blush: :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nope, no FB stalking here ;)


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry TMI but I really do think I'm losing bits of mucus plug. Is it like a jelly milky pink blob? Had 2 little bits now? It can still be a while till labor starts though right? Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ sounds like it. I think the more blood stained it is the closer to labour? I think thats right?


----------



## Wiggler

If it's pink it sounds like your bloody show!! :happydance: I never had it with Dylan, but with Bethany I had it 4 days before, but I heard it's really common in the 48 hours before labour! Won't be long now hun!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ooo I had mine in labour both times!


----------



## rem_82

funny was just checking facebook and here to see if there were any updates on jemma!! 

good luck to everyone who needs it. sorry i didnt have time to read properly, just scanned through!!!

:hugs: to everyone.
oh yeah glad baby is home now and well. she is adorable future.


----------



## embo216

oooh Lindy that sounds like your plug! Soon for you!

I've been having terrible cramps and backache for a while now, plus I just threw up all my dinner :( Think it could be the start of something? I've bloody booked my tesco delivery for tomorrow now so sods law :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh sounds promising Em!!! :happydance: Sending tonnes of labour dust your way!! (send it back when you are done with it please :haha:)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, Em. :( I hope this is it for you, though! Sod Tesco. ;)


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. Will see what happens. Feeling nervous!

Embo sounds like you are on your way :) !!


----------



## embo216

I have no food in so hope he arrives after my food shop so my Mum has something for the kids :lol: I'm sure it'll be nothing! If they get any more intense I'll phone OH to come home


----------



## Wiggler

*adds another name to the list of FB profiles to stalk* :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:lol: I don't think i'll be putting anything on there till he arrives, I did with Jack and just got bothered non stop with people wanting updates


----------



## Wiggler

I have to go through my FB and shut down all my settings. SIL has a thing of announcing when people are in labour all over their walls :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Future <3 she's a precious lil thing :cloud9:

Tnt I'd go for induction if I was itching like that. LO will be fine, unless his mama jumps out a window because she's gone mad with the itch!! :haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Future.. she is absolutely precious!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo sounds promising em. We have no food either lol x


----------



## Wiggler

Jem just announced on FB :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Yey!! Congratulation Jem and ruby xxxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations Jemma xx


----------



## tntrying22

PerpetualMama said:


> congrats Future <3 she's a precious lil thing :cloud9:
> 
> Tnt I'd go for induction if I was itching like that. LO will be fine, unless his mama jumps out a window because she's gone mad with the itch!! :haha:

This is very true!! :haha:

I am drinking the dandelion tea now and I would love to zonk out with this antihistemine but I have a fun dinner planned with some other pregos and some with new little ones, so will have to be after that. Im going to plan on going to the mall or target tomorrow and Sunday to get some walking in and plan on some hanky panky! Let's go baby....:baby:

What's the success rate with sweeps on getting anything going? Do they really do much? And so I understand, is that her sweeping my plug or is that different? :shrug:


----------



## Jembug

Hey ladies, hope your all well, will catch tomoz...

Ruby Skye Parfitt arrives this afternoon at 4:30pm. Lovely water birth and she is just perfect! She weighed 8lb 1 and a half oz, and looks like her eldest sister! And already sucks her thumb- she was doing this at my 16 week scan!!
So in love!
Thanks for all your support, love you ladies xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh jem I am so happy you got your waterbirth and your ruby xxx


----------



## tntrying22

Yay Jem!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Jem!

Another one bites the dust! Who's next? :winkwink:
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love the pic on fb jem xx I think embo next


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats jem!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Jem's pic stolen from FB! :)

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/539809_10151478228936789_1080938795_n.jpg

Congratulations! <3


----------



## yellow11

I had a baby boy called oliver henry. Today At 15.52 weighing 8lb 11oz


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Congrats, yellow11. :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats yellow!

So exciting all our Feb luv bugs are starting to be born at a steady pace now!


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats yellow!:happydance: is that three babies today?? Jem, yellow and Fruity?


----------



## gflady

Congratulations Jem!!!! Awesome.

And congrats yellow and fruity!

Can't wait to see who's next :)


----------



## Jessica28

I want to be next!!!!


----------



## Newt4

Wow congrats yellow and jem


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations yellow  xx


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats Jem :D


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Jem!!! Welcome to the world, Ruby!

Congrats, Yellow!


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats yellow!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Perpetual - how are you doing in the storm? Everything ok?


----------



## Nixilix

Yay Jem :) congrats! You too yellow. 

Mrsswaffer I'm guessing girl for you!


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations yellow. 

Jem pic is beautiful. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Need a bit of advice. Getting period like cramps every 15 mins and just went bathroom. When I wiped it was bloody. Should I keep monitoring or phone the on call mw?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nixilix said:


> Mrsswaffer I'm guessing girl for you!

Ooooh, interesting! Is that because you and yellow both had boys? :) I'm proper convinced I've got a blue one. :p

Lindy, phone the on call. :)


----------



## Kitty_love

Lindy, I'd give them a call hun.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Mrsswaffer I'm guessing girl for you!
> 
> Ooooh, interesting! Is that because you and yellow both had boys? :) I'm proper convinced I've got a blue one. :p
> 
> Lindy, phone the on call. :)Click to expand...

I thought boy for me since most on scans seemed to have girls lol but think these statistics have a mind of own! 
Lindy I say call mw just since your s hb and it sounds like start. Just make them aware although they prob wont come out yet it wont do harm to tell them x


----------



## fides

future hopes said:


> LILLY-NEVAEH MAY Was born on 19th Jan at 15:24 weighing 5lb 7oz. She was in SCBU for 17 days but we have her home now so happy but very tired.




Jembug said:


> Ruby Skye Parfitt arrives this afternoon at 4:30pm. Lovely water birth and she is just perfect! She weighed 8lb 1 and a half oz, and looks like her eldest sister!




yellow11 said:


> I had a baby boy called oliver henry. Today At 15.52 weighing 8lb 11oz

HUGE congratulations to all three of you!! :happydance: So happy for you! and another yellow bump turned blue! :thumbup: 

Enjoy your little ones! :yipee:


----------



## Lindylou

Getting random pains every half hour or every 10 mins. Having a hot bath. Really eases them. Feels like period cramps. Hoping this isnt a false alarm. 9 is my lucky number!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Waters broke quite dramatically yesterday morning (my due date!), went into hospital for monitoring and said to come back at 9am for inducing if contractions hadn´t started. 

Contractions started yesterday afternoon and started becoming a little bit painful throughout the night, not too bad like period pains but enough to wake me. I have the TENS machine on and boosts are helping. Just took some paracetamol and am going back to bed. 

Fingers crossed. 

Congratulations to all the lovebug arrivals so far!


----------



## fides

good luck to both of you - please let us know how things go!

:happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Ooooo sooooo much action!!!
Congratulations Yellow and frutti, 8th Feb 2013 :)

Sorry about names disagreements !

TNT, that itching sounds terrible, can't they induce for that?

Becca, hope you get some answers on Monday.

Pm, sounds exciting, hope the snow isn't too bad?

Oh and congrats future, just perfect!

Claire and Lindy, how exciting!!!
Lindy it sounds like it's the real deal, you haven't had any false alarms so far and I think you know that your body is getting ready.
Don't feel nervous you will be fine! 
We will be stalking you now!

Babydreams and Fides, hope your babies come soon.

So sorry if I left anyone out, hope your all doing well xx

So in brief my birth...

12:30am arrive at hospital, I get the impression that as my contraction was only every 7 ish mins they are not keen to keep me, now I know they should have been less than fives mins apart but I was so scared about my waters breaking and Shaun having to deliver me! Ha ha

So I'm frantically pacing up and down with a cuppa to get things moving.
By 3am the contractions are still only every 7 mins but lasting one minute 20 seconds and feelin real strong- love the contraction app- gave something for Shaun to do :)
So at 3:10 I ask te midwife for gas and air, because the contractions were strong, she said no as I'm not in what she thought was established labour and was worries G&A would slow it down?

Fair enough, so I take some pain killers at this point.
But at 3:45, I got Shaun to buzz the midwife...
At around 4, in mid contraction I heard a pop in my tummy.... Then my waters went, then I was scared!! Ha ha

So I ask the midwife to check me- she wasn't keen as contractions were 7 mins apart... So at 4:10- waters just gone, I'm still only 5cm!!! I had big contractions within minutes of eachother and I knew things were happening, so I got in the now filled pool.

Contractions now coming thick and fast.... Rubys, head came out at 4:27 and had her in my arms at 4:30pm.
So in 20 mins I'd gone from 5cm to having a baby!! So intense at the end but just perfect, I managed to stay in control and didn't shout so Shaun was nice and calm.
He told me after how scared he was, bless him.

I've just a graze too, so I'm very lucky :)
I had lovely midwives and just an all round perfect birth.
Only advice is to listen to your body and make sure you get your midwife to relise what's going on, they may think something else, but your the one going through it and you know your body...

Goodluck ladies xxx


----------



## Jembug

Sorry for errors, on my phone and it happened in the afternoon, not morning. X


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations yellow!! 

Good luck Lindy and Claire :happydance:

Lovely birth story Jem, wow she really came fast in the end didn't she! :cloud9:


----------



## Jembug

She did indeed! Is your LO awake already? You should be sleeping!!


----------



## tntrying22

Jembug said:


> Ooooo sooooo much action!!!
> Congratulations Yellow and frutti, 8th Feb 2013 :)
> 
> Sorry about names disagreements !
> 
> TNT, that itching sounds terrible, can't they induce for that?
> 
> .....

Yes, she offered to induce me this week :) I am going to see if the sweep works and see how the tea and prescription work this weekend and call monday if I'm no better. I have a feeling we'll be inducing but hoping hoping I can go on my own before then!


----------



## fides

just beautiful, Jembug!


----------



## Newt4

Jem beautiful birth!


----------



## Wiggler

We never get to sleep in past 5am, my son seems to be allergic to sleeping in past that :rofl: 

On the plus side for once I actually got to sleep early-ish so got over whole hours :cloud9: The most i have had in weeks, shame OH had to keep hogging the bed and covers :growlmad:


----------



## munchkinlove

congrats jembug and yellow11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!!!!!:baby::happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely story Jem xxxx I'm pacing the loving room now


----------



## cherrylee

Good luck Claire!


----------



## Nixilix

Lots of Babies born I'm my due date!! Jem your labour sounds so similar to mine - went from 4-10 in just over half hour and pushe out in 3 mins. So intense! Congrats again!

Mrs S - no I thought it the other day! I thought lindy was boy and you were girl!! Don't know why!!


----------



## embo216

Huge congratulations Jemma, Yellow an Fruty! 3 babies born on one day! I really do think either me or Fides deserve to be next- seeing as we're overdue


----------



## Wiggler

How are things today Em? Any more signs? x x x


----------



## embo216

Sod all signs! Arghh he's never coming out :haha:


----------



## embo216

Lindy will be next surely! Bloody show and everything :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Come on babies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jembug

Come Lindy, will be thinking of you... And everyone else!!!

My girls will be coming home soon, I'm going to be an emotional wreck! But can't wait to see there little faces, hope there happy??


----------



## embo216

Aww Jem that's going to be so special :cloud9: I cannot wait for that moment :D


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I bet they will love meeting their new sister :cloud9: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeek how exciting!! Fruity, Jem and Yellow...big fat massive huge congratulations!!!

Jem, she is a little love!! Wonderful birth story! So quick, you sound like you did fantastically!

Future, she is beautiful!!

Lindy, best of luck, hope it doesnt take too long for you!

I cant believe 3 babies came in one day! Lindy next then Embo or Fides please!

Sorry, I have read through all of the posts but cant remember enough to reply individually and on phone so couldnt multi quote! Hugs to everyone in need of some :hugs:

Will update the new thread with the new arrivals today at some point :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Jem! It will be a lovely moment! I keep thinking of when I see Oscar for the first time after birth and welling up :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I remember when Dylan came home after I had Bethany, he seemed about 5 times bigger than when I saw him a few days before :haha:


----------



## embo216

That's so right! Lily was only 19 months when I had Jack so she wasn't really aware what he was :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> That's so right! Lily was only 19 months when I had Jack so she wasn't really aware what he was :lol:

Oscar has just turned 18 months now and when I ask him 'Wheres the baby?' He runs over and lifts up my top and puts his head on my bump but I think he will have a shock when he sees what a baby actually is :haha:


----------



## Jembug

It will be very emotional! Shaun just told Isla she has a baby sister at home and Isla got very excited!! Although she has insisted her name is Sophie! Ha ha, never heard her mention that before. So sweet. Right off for a shower and to weigh myself- love that bit! 
Have a good everyone an I look forward to some baby news this evening x


----------



## smileyfaces

ClaireJ23 said:


> Waters broke quite dramatically yesterday morning (my due date!), went into hospital for monitoring and said to come back at 9am for inducing if contractions hadn´t started.
> 
> Contractions started yesterday afternoon and started becoming a little bit painful throughout the night, not too bad like period pains but enough to wake me. I have the TENS machine on and boosts are helping. Just took some paracetamol and am going back to bed.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Congratulations to all the lovebug arrivals so far!

Eeek best of luck Claire!!! Have you been induced now then? Or was you getting along okay on your own? Another LoveBug will be here today!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> That's so right! Lily was only 19 months when I had Jack so she wasn't really aware what he was :lol:
> 
> Oscar has just turned 18 months now and when I ask him 'Wheres the baby?' He runs over and lifts up my top and puts his head on my bump but I think he will have a shock when he sees what a baby actually is :haha:Click to expand...

Aww yea Lils used to kiss Jack all the time and go 'aww bubba' It's proper lovely when they are close in age though- Jack LOVES his big sister and really found it really hard when she went to full time school- he gets so excited when shes home:cloud9: Other days are hard though when they decide to fight like cat and dog :nope:



Jembug said:


> It will be very emotional! Shaun just told Isla she has a baby sister at home and Isla got very excited!! Although she has insisted her name is Sophie! Ha ha, never heard her mention that before. So sweet. Right off for a shower and to weigh myself- love that bit!
> Have a good everyone an I look forward to some baby news this evening x

Aww so lovely! I just said to the kids do they realise they'll have a new baby brother in a few days and Lily went 'Yesss' :haha: I don't think she realises what she's in for :blush:


----------



## embo216

ClaireJ23 said:


> Waters broke quite dramatically yesterday morning (my due date!), went into hospital for monitoring and said to come back at 9am for inducing if contractions hadn´t started.
> 
> Contractions started yesterday afternoon and started becoming a little bit painful throughout the night, not too bad like period pains but enough to wake me. I have the TENS machine on and boosts are helping. Just took some paracetamol and am going back to bed.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Congratulations to all the lovebug arrivals so far!

oooh best of luck and hope you have your baby soon!:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww thats cute that Jack gets excited! Oscar cant talk yet :blush: so he doesn't say anything to bump and wont be able to say anything to baby :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Awww love hearing the sibling stories :cloud9:

Dylan wasn't all that bothered about having a new sister when Bethany came along, when she was a few weeks old he started to pay her more attention, then he went off her again when she started grabbing at his toys :rofl: They are best friends now though, most of the time anyways :rofl:

Bethany strokes and cuddles my bump, but she doesn't understand at all, Dylan is super excited, he is always asking if she is ready to come out and if she is big enough.


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Sasha thats so cute that he asks if she is big enough yet :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

More babies! Eeeeek! Hope you ladies are all okay and are taking it easy.

Afm - I DTD blush:) this morning, hope that does something! Going shopping today too, so a nice long walk around. Fingers crossed it makes Lily want to pop out :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ClaireJ23 said:


> Waters broke quite dramatically yesterday morning (my due date!), went into hospital for monitoring and said to come back at 9am for inducing if contractions hadn´t started.
> 
> Contractions started yesterday afternoon and started becoming a little bit painful throughout the night, not too bad like period pains but enough to wake me. I have the TENS machine on and boosts are helping. Just took some paracetamol and am going back to bed.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Congratulations to all the lovebug arrivals so far!

Good luck hun xx :flower:



Lindylou said:


> Getting random pains every half hour or every 10 mins. Having a hot bath. Really eases them. Feels like period cramps. Hoping this isnt a false alarm. 9 is my lucky number!!

This is defo the start for you :hugs::hugs: Good luck xx



embo216 said:


> Aww Jem that's going to be so special :cloud9: I cannot wait for that moment :D

I cant wait :D



smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> That's so right! Lily was only 19 months when I had Jack so she wasn't really aware what he was :lol:
> 
> Oscar has just turned 18 months now and when I ask him 'Wheres the baby?' He runs over and lifts up my top and puts his head on my bump but I think he will have a shock when he sees what a baby actually is :haha:Click to expand...




embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> That's so right! Lily was only 19 months when I had Jack so she wasn't really aware what he was :lol:
> 
> Oscar has just turned 18 months now and when I ask him 'Wheres the baby?' He runs over and lifts up my top and puts his head on my bump but I think he will have a shock when he sees what a baby actually is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> awww haha mine are 8 & 6 so will defo understand but I dont think they realise how little the baby will actually do at first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jembug said:
> 
> 
> It will be very emotional! Shaun just told Isla she has a baby sister at home and Isla got very excited!! Although she has insisted her name is Sophie! Ha ha, never heard her mention that before. So sweet. Right off for a shower and to weigh myself- love that bit!
> Have a good everyone an I look forward to some baby news this evening xClick to expand...
> 
> awww so lovely xxx:hugs: congratulations againClick to expand...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think mine will have a shock LOL.


----------



## Wiggler

I love that he is old enough to understand this time, he said he wants to help change nappies and stuff, I can see that changing pretty fast :rofl: 

Whats everyone's plans for today?


----------



## embo216

yea I think Jack thinks this perfect brother to play football with is going to arrive. Ive tried telling them it will cry and poop a lot. :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

You're lucky! My little sister, who is 9, said she will only change nappies with wee, she doesn't do poopy nappies supposedly :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha I told Ruby she is nappy changer, M will probably just hide out with his ear defenders on :D


----------



## BeccaxBump

Poor kids! I remember the first nappy I changed of Ellie's (my wee sis) and she wouldn't stop pooping, I was traumatised!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I dont think I can get away with making my 4 year old do nappies :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, these sibling stories make me smile. :) It makes me think about our next one (if we're lucky enough... and #1 doesn't put us off!) - would we find out the gender to prepare the older sibling? Not sure! Hmm!

Today is a nothing day (yay!), after two busy ones. I don't think I'll even get dressed. :haha: Aw, poor baby - my tummy just rumbled and made him/her jump! :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

I can already see Dylan coming to help with a nappy, seeing the poo then running off going "yuuuuuuccckkkkk, that's DISGUSTING!!" :rofl:

Oooh a nothing day sounds lovely :cloud9: Enjoy it hun x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> Aww, these sibling stories make me smile. :) It makes me think about our next one (if we're lucky enough... and #1 doesn't put us off!) - would we find out the gender to prepare the older sibling? Not sure! Hmm!
> 
> Today is a nothing day (yay!), after two busy ones. I don't think I'll even get dressed. :haha: Aw, poor baby - my tummy just rumbled and made him/her jump! :cloud9:


haha awww, I was thinking the other day that I keep saying I am scared of labour but many of us are back here for a 3rd time haha so it cant be that bad? Can it? :wacko:



Wiggler said:


> I can already see Dylan coming to help with a nappy, seeing the poo then running off going "yuuuuuuccckkkkk, that's DISGUSTING!!" :rofl:
> 
> Oooh a nothing day sounds lovely :cloud9: Enjoy it hun x x x

haha Ruby probably will be interested the 1st nappy but then get bored. She just said it means she wont have to carry her school stuff because " she can dump it on the pram" :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Midnight_Fairy said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Aww, these sibling stories make me smile. :) It makes me think about our next one (if we're lucky enough... and #1 doesn't put us off!) - would we find out the gender to prepare the older sibling? Not sure! Hmm!
> 
> Today is a nothing day (yay!), after two busy ones. I don't think I'll even get dressed. :haha: Aw, poor baby - my tummy just rumbled and made him/her jump! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> haha awww, I was thinking the other day that I keep saying I am scared of labour but many of us are back here for a 3rd time haha so it cant be that bad? Can it? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I can already see Dylan coming to help with a nappy, seeing the poo then running off going "yuuuuuuccckkkkk, that's DISGUSTING!!" :rofl:
> 
> Oooh a nothing day sounds lovely :cloud9: Enjoy it hun x x xClick to expand...
> 
> haha Ruby probably will be interested the 1st nappy but then get bored. She just said it means she wont have to carry her school stuff because " *she can dump it on the pram*" :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh my gosh! I also remember the time when me and my OH first started dating, we'd been together around 4 months. Ellie went and sat on his head and farted. Surprised he never ran the other way there and then :rofl:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wahhh, creamy/watery discharge. Where is this plug already? It's a myth, I tell you! :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Wahhh, creamy/watery discharge. Where is this plug already? It's a myth, I tell you! :p

Haha! Exactly the same here! I keep saying "Go away discharge, give me my plug!".
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> Wahhh, creamy/watery discharge. Where is this plug already? It's a myth, I tell you! :p

Snap!!


----------



## Best step mum

Morning ladies, 

Congrats to jem, fruity and yellow!

I hope that things start moving for everyone else soon xxx


----------



## embo216

TMI WARNING** I had something not quite clear in my knickers- not quite bloody but not clear- ooh please let things start happening


----------



## smileyfaces

:dance: I have got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## embo216

Lindy hasn't been online since 8am so hoping that show started something for her :D


----------



## gflady

Morning ladies!

Good luck Lindy, claire, and embo. Hope we have another 3 babies by the end of today!

I think the whole walking brings on labour thing is a myth. I walked for about an hour yesterday and nothing. Not even a hint! :)

Today my aim is to stay in my PJs all day and try to sort out the nursery (finally!).


----------



## embo216

I text OH and told him I had something coming out of my fangita so stay on standby for coming back from work :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck em. Hope this is it :D :D

Still no plug here but pretty sure I didnt have that till established labour before so not disheartened yet. Just loads of CM :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hahaha! If I texted my DH that, he'd be like, "Argh!! The baby's coming!!!!!" :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mines the opposite- so laid back that I am sure he is not expecting it to happen anytime soon!? x


----------



## embo216

Yea mines so laid back he falls over :lol: 

He never panics about anything which is a pretty good match for me as I am a massive worrier


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm the laid back one in our marriage. :) DH worries about worrying. :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

I think DH and I pretty similar- we're both generally laid back but can occasionally be stressheads :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im sure mine thinks I will still be pregnant next month!


----------



## smileyfaces

My friend who is due in a couple of days has just found out today that baby is breech and they have to try an ECV on monday :dohh: Good luck with that! Its her first baby and she will be at her due date so I bet it wont work! Dont know how they havent noticed before now?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

eeeek, Thats scary. I think I would go elective for a breech! I think the ECV thing scares me.

Il be interested to hear how the water birth went Jem. I hope I can use the pool!


----------



## smileyfaces

Well I was gearing up for ECV but luckily he had turned at my 36 weeks scan! I would have tried ECV but wouldnt have if it was my first!

I reallyyyyy wanted a water birth this time but my stupid hospital has moved labour ward temporaily while the real one is being refurbed and now I wont have chance for a water birth :cry:


----------



## babydreams85

Hope Lindy has had her little one! 

Em, hope this is the start of something for you!!

Really hating my body at the moment lol. Was in so much pain yesterday and went for a walk with the dogs hoping it would start something. Contractions started a couple hours later and came every 10 minutes for about an hour and a half. Then of course, they stopped. I had my bloody show on Wednesday evening so that was going on 3 days ago and nothing. If these false labor things keep happening I think I will lose my mind!!!


----------



## embo216

Its really hard isn't it you think something is going especially when you've had your show! I haven't had many tightening's today :( 

My children are playing in the garden on their bikes and picking me spring flowers :cloud9: Love the little monkeys


----------



## future hopes

Awww congratulations to everyone who have had there babies loving all the photos:hugs:

Good luck to those who r bein induced or in labour:hugs:

And to all those still waiting I hope ure babies come very soon:hugs:

Lilly is 3 weeks old today and she's propper nosey now wen she's awake she really looks around its funny but seems so strange because she is only 5lb 8oz now I been gettin funny looks and people can't understand how she's so alert because she's so tiny and wen I tell them she's 3 wks they just look shocked because she's still so Diddy bless her.:baby:

Gonna b a hard week this week with all the kids bein off school. I got my 2 eldest this weekend too because there dad's gone away AGAIN. It just seems like since he been married to her he doesn't seem to want the children as much which I think it totaly unfair. Even wen I was in hospital he only had them for 2 days and I was in there 2 wks so because of this my fiance cudent visit me much:nope:

Sorry about the rant but it really buggs me it's like he and his wife get all the luxury while me and my fiancii r constantly stuck with the kids it just seems unfair. Rite rant over lol:hugs:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> Awww congratulations to everyone who have had there babies loving all the photos:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to those who r bein induced or in labour:hugs:
> 
> And to all those still waiting I hope ure babies come very soon:hugs:
> 
> Lilly is 3 weeks old today and she's propper nosey now wen she's awake she really looks around its funny but seems so strange because she is only 5lb 8oz now I been gettin funny looks and people can't understand how she's so alert because she's so tiny and wen I tell them she's 3 wks they just look shocked because she's still so Diddy bless her.:baby:
> 
> Gonna b a hard week this week with all the kids bein off school. I got my 2 eldest this weekend too because there dad's gone away AGAIN. It just seems like since he been married to her he doesn't seem to want the children as much which I think it totaly unfair. Even wen I was in hospital he only had them for 2 days and I was in there 2 wks so because of this my fiance cudent visit me much:nope:
> 
> Sorry about the rant but it really buggs me it's like he and his wife get all the luxury while me and my fiancii r constantly stuck with the kids it just seems unfair. Rite rant over lol:hugs:

Aww I'd really love a diddy baby one day :cloud9: Mine aren't off till the 18th- kind of dreading that!

Sorry about their Dad :( It's not fair on the children to keep messing them about :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( Hope your ok Future xxx Glad lily is doing well.

Mine dont start half term till 18th either x


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: Future


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs future :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I wonder how Claire and Lindy are getting on?


----------



## Jembug

Hugs future! Xx

Thinking of the ladies in labour, eeeek.

Water birth amazing!!! So I got in the pool and it felt amazing, I like really hot baths but this was body temperature, but still felt great.
I more or less started pushing straight away- three pushes and she was out. Obviously I could feel the head and body coming out but no stinging at all. 
Ruby loved the water too, I cuddled her in the water for a good 20 mins- waiting for the placenta to come- before I got out. Had to deliver the placenta in the toilet :)

Compared to my second, on the bed, on my side.. The water birth was just the best, I was on all fours.. So recommend it. Hope I've sold the water birth if your interested? X


----------



## embo216

I would love a waterbirth but the only way Id ever get it would be staying at home and my OH is totally against it :( They won't let me have one at hospital as my bmi is too high :(


----------



## embo216

So glad you got an amazing birth though :) Have the girls met Ruby yet? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

My aim is to have a water birth. :) I saw one when I was training to be a nurse, and ever since then, I've really fancied it. Hope I get lucky. :)


----------



## Jembug

I didn't relise your bmi had to be a certain limit? Don't see how it matters or how they could refuse?


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh water birth sounds lovely :cloud9: I was hoping for one, but unless my pelvis calms down a bit looks like I will be on dry land. Boo :(


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> I didn't relise your bmi had to be a certain limit? Don't see how it matters or how they could refuse?

Its apparently because if I pass out or they have to get me out the pool I'm too heavy for health and safety :cry: My OH could get me though but I guess they have to follow protocol :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:( :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im just worried about it feeling cold or getting cold? Xx


----------



## embo216

from what ive seen they keep little thermometers in the water and are always maintaining it with more warm water x


----------



## smileyfaces

Eurghhh just thrown up so bad, I didn't know my stomach could hold so much stuff! Hope its a sign that labour is coming and not a sign that Im getting a bug!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had there babies!
:hugs: future, glad little lady is doing well :)

had the midwife round today, she took my dressings off my wound, it actually looks quite neat, I am amazed by how quickly it has healed, will post a pic later :) 
Florence was also weighed, she's 6lb 3oz so has only lost 3oz over the last 5 days, she's only waking twice in the night which is amazing in comparison to thea at that age :happydance:

Here is a picture of my two girls taking a nap earlier on today:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Precious picture miley x


----------



## embo216

So glad your healing up well :) Beautiful pic of your girlies :cloud9: How does Thea like being a big sis? x


----------



## embo216

I have a bit of a Dilemma I could do with some help with please ladies. Lily is supposed to be going to a party tomorrow at 11 in the town we used to live in (is a good 25-30 car drive away) I don't know if I feel safe enough to take her. Also its just for her so I have to find somewhere to take Jack for 2 hours while she stays there. Im terrified I'll go and go into fast labour, should I just explain to the Mum- she might understand being that I'll be 4 days overdue? I haven't mentioned the party to Lily yet so she wouldn't know any difference?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Personally I wouldnt go em as would hate to be stuck xx


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't go hun, even if you didn't go into labour it's a lot of stress and hassle you don't need when you are overdue :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

I agree Em, I wouldn't go, especially since Lily won't know any different. With you being overdue and this is your 3rd, it could happen really fast.


----------



## embo216

My head is telling me I shouldn't go, I feel really bad though as I shouldn't have said I would go, but I really expected to have my baby by then and it be a few weeks old or have OH on leave to take her :nope: 

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Plus my Mums labour with her 3rd was 1hr 8 minutes from niggles :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Don't feel bad hun, there will be plenty more parties in the future :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

I'm sure they will understand Em! You had no idea you would still be pregnant at this point.


----------



## MileyMamma

I wouldn't go em just in case, thea loves being a big sister, noticing a little jealousy tho, just little things hoping they will pass soon.


----------



## future hopes

Hello gun congrats on ure baby how much did she weigh and wen did u have her? Xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats on all the new babies!! Just read back lots of pages from last night.

We Dtd hoping it would kick something off but no joy as yet. Been decorating all day, up and down off a chair. Still nothing lol. Have got to move my horse tomorrow and have guests Monday, I just don't feel like she's coming anytime soon so may as well be busy!

Thanks for sharing your water birth experience Jem, I really want one this time. However, the hospital only have 1pool so it's first come first serve :(


----------



## future hopes

Embo. Awww it is nice having a tiny one but also scarey because she went down to 4lb 14oz that's why they keped keeping her in in SCBU I didn't like that bit.

But now she's home it's nice everyone is saying OH she's so tiny. I can't believe she's 3 weeks old and still only 5lb 8oz all my others where much bigger 7lb 5 then 8lb 15oz (HUGE) then 7lb 11 so she Just seems extra tiny becsuse the others were much bigger. She's in mother care early baby up to 5lb and that's HUGE on her lol. All my others were a 2 handed job but shed just a one handed lol.

I went up the school the other day and took LILLY in her bugaboo and everyone was saying why u pushing a empty pram and I was like no she's in there u just evident c her because she current b seen because of top bit on pram. I had to unzip it and prove to people she was there haha.:haha:

Th they must of thought I'd gone crazy or something pushing a empty pram lmao:rofl:

Was strange wen I was in hospital because all the babies on the ward were all like 8lbs and they looked so massive.

But as nice as it is having a tiny baby I wudent wish what I went through to anyone, really thought I was gonna lose her at one point:nope:

But she's a real little fighter for a tiny one and I'm just so thankful. Don't think I'll have any more babies now the whole Labour thing and wat happened after has put me off for life. I'm getting the implant put in asap lol:hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

lol that's too cute about the pram Future!


----------



## future hopes

Haha u shud of seen the looks I was getting haha lol. :hugs:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> Embo. Awww it is nice having a tiny one but also scarey because she went down to 4lb 14oz that's why they keped keeping her in in SCBU I didn't like that bit.
> 
> But now she's home it's nice everyone is saying OH she's so tiny. I can't believe she's 3 weeks old and still only 5lb 8oz all my others where much bigger 7lb 5 then 8lb 15oz (HUGE) then 7lb 11 so she Just seems extra tiny becsuse the others were much bigger. She's in mother care early baby up to 5lb and that's HUGE on her lol. All my others were a 2 handed job but shed just a one handed lol.
> 
> I went up the school the other day and took LILLY in her bugaboo and everyone was saying why u pushing a empty pram and I was like no she's in there u just evident c her because she current b seen because of top bit on pram. I had to unzip it and prove to people she was there haha.:haha:
> 
> Th they must of thought I'd gone crazy or something pushing a empty pram lmao:rofl:
> 
> Was strange wen I was in hospital because all the babies on the ward were all like 8lbs and they looked so massive.
> 
> But as nice as it is having a tiny baby I wudent wish what I went through to anyone, really thought I was gonna lose her at one point:nope:
> 
> But she's a real little fighter for a tiny one and I'm just so thankful. Don't think I'll have any more babies now the whole Labour thing and wat happened after has put me off for life. I'm getting the implant put in asap lol:hugs:


She's a little star! The pram thing is funny :haha: Crazy empty pram lady :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awww cute lilly what a little star xx


----------



## future hopes

Hahaha:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jembug

Agh Future so glad she is ok, bet she Looks tiny compared to Ruby! Is Ruby the heaviest so far? 8lb 1.5 oz

As foe getting cold in the water, I was fine, it was when I was getting out- but I'd been awake for 36 hours at that point and just done labour so it could have been all that too.


----------



## embo216

holy moly I just got the biggest most horrible contraction ever :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Hopfully that means it won't be long.


----------



## Jembug

Eeeeexcite!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Embo I hope this is it! Have you had any more? :hugs: Have you had a show yet?

Ive been having mild contractions for about 3 hours or so but they seem to be tailing off now. Just left a big horrid dull ache in my back. Stupid body teasing me :( I was really sick earlier too so Im so hoping my body is getting ready.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em possibly tonight then or early hours. Download contractions timer xx


----------



## embo216

I had a small king of show earliar- but it wasn't a obvious one so I don't even think it was :dohh: Nothing since :lol: It did last a long time though. I think Fides deserves to go before me though! 

Sounds promising Smiley! I 2nd came exactly at 38 weeks :)


----------



## future hopes

Jembug said:


> Agh Future so glad she is ok, bet she Looks tiny compared to Ruby! Is Ruby the heaviest so far? 8lb 1.5 oz
> 
> As foe getting cold in the water, I was fine, it was when I was getting out- but I'd been awake for 36 hours at that point and just done labour so it could have been all that too.


Awww love the name ruby. Yeah LILLY is alot smaller than a 8lb baby there was a 7lb baby next to her in SCBU and that baby was huge compared to LILLY. She only 5lb 8 now and she's 3 wks old it's really hard to get my head around because all my others were much bigger at birth and by 3 weeks they were really big. But it's nice cuz she will b like a new born for quit a while. Think she will b in her mozes basket till she's like 6 months lol. Congratulations on the birth of ure little lady hun xxx:kiss:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive had zero signs today. Lol


----------



## future hopes

We em hope this is it for u hun:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Same here. :( Nowt.


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> I had a small king of show earliar- but it wasn't a obvious one so I don't even think it was :dohh: Nothing since :lol: It did last a long time though. I think Fides deserves to go before me though!
> 
> Sounds promising Smiley! I 2nd came exactly at 38 weeks :)

The same thing was happening to me last sunday and monday (minus the sickness) and then just stopped so I dont expect much to come of this tbh :haha: It would be nice if it did though. 

What was your 'kind of show' like? :lol:


----------



## embo216

That'll probably mean she comes tonight Em x


----------



## Wiggler

No signs here today either, lost loads of plug yesterday and there's not been a thing today. Boohoo :(


----------



## Blue_bear

I've had zero signs either. I only went 4 days over with my first, just hoping its no more than that this time


----------



## Wiggler

My son I went 5 days over, not a single labour sign until I woke and my waters broke, my daughter was 4 days early and by now she was fully engaged and I had lost my bloody show. 

I want labour signs!!! :brat:


----------



## future hopes

Awww exciting ladies hope some babies r born tonight or tomorrow. Good luck x:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, after we DTD this morning and I've walked around shopping I've been leaking constantly all day and started getting painful feelings up my back. Will probably be nothing. Lily has been really pushing herself in my pelvis tonight. Hope it is something, knowing my luck it won't be.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

So hope we get more babies in here tonight :happydance:

becca, was the leaking because you had DTD? Sorry tmi, was it your mans 'stuff' or do you think it could be your waters?


----------



## BeccaxBump

It didn't smell like his thing. I think a woman knows how her man smells? I know I do :haha:. It was too watery too, and didn't smell of anything.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Maybe you should get checked in case it is your waters! :D


----------



## BeccaxBump

That happened before though hun, and it was nothing. I feel like I'm wasting their time :(.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Dont feel like you are wasting their time. If it IS your water then you need to know. Try laying down for half an hour on your side and then standing up and see if anything comes out :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'll try that then. I feel like I'm on my periods right now. Really heavy feeling :(.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> I had a small king of show earliar- but it wasn't a obvious one so I don't even think it was :dohh: Nothing since :lol: It did last a long time though. I think Fides deserves to go before me though!
> 
> Sounds promising Smiley! I 2nd came exactly at 38 weeks :)
> 
> The same thing was happening to me last sunday and monday (minus the sickness) and then just stopped so I dont expect much to come of this tbh :haha: It would be nice if it did though.
> 
> What was your 'kind of show' like? :lol:Click to expand...

It was gloopy- not clear not bloody- inbetween:shrug: 

:dohh:


----------



## embo216

Becca hun no one there will think your wasting their time :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Have you had any more contractions em?


----------



## embo216

a few hun but nothing regular or as strong as that other one :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Embo, I've had in between stuff today too. Wasn't jelly like plug though. Strange! 

Becca, have you had a pad on? If you do or have done, then keep it! It helps if they can look at it. Also, I was given the tip to just fold up some tissue in your knickers to get a true indication of how much comes out. Just because some pads are so absorbent if it is just a leak you can't always tell. Hopefully things kick off for you soon so that you know for sure that your baby is on the way!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, I'm still acheing, is the best way to describe it. Feeling heavy and achey. My back is throbbing. I'm laid down atm, so will stand up soon. 
xoxox


----------



## Best step mum

BeccaxBump said:


> Well, I'm still acheing, is the best way to describe it. Feeling heavy and achey. My back is throbbing. I'm laid down atm, so will stand up soon.
> xoxox

You really should get checked because if it is your water going you might need to be put on antibiotics like I was I case of infection. 

Don't worry about wasting anyone's time, that is what they are there for!


----------



## Wiggler

Quick tip for you ladies with gym/birthing balls. Don't look at the ceiling while bouncing like a crazy person. Feel so sick now :sick: :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Wriggler :p.

Well, I've not leaked so guess it was a false alarm. Although I lost something down the toilet, just don't know what it was...
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Could be some plug! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I don't know what to do, I don't know if to go drive and get my mum and get checked.
xoxox


----------



## fides

Dear February Babies who are overdue or very close to the EDD, 

STOP messing with your mommy!!! If you want to trigger labor, GREAT - go ahead and trigger active labor. No more false alarms and teasers, if you please.

Please know that your dear mother is eager to meet you, so you have permission to come on out - the sooner you do, the better.

Love,
Your February Mom


----------



## smileyfaces

Becca just give them a call and they will advise you on what is best to do :hugs:

Fides :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

fides said:


> Dear February Babies who are overdue or very close to the EDD,
> 
> STOP messing with your mommy!!! If you want to trigger labor, GREAT - go ahead and trigger active labor. No more false alarms and teasers, if you please.
> 
> Please know that your dear mother is eager to meet you, so you have permission to come on out - the sooner you do, the better.
> 
> Love,
> Your February Mom

:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## babydreams85

Becca, I have always been told it will keep coming if it's amniotic fluid, but if you're not sure I would get checked to be safe.


----------



## embo216

Come on babies Mumma Fides has spoken!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Prob plug becca but call if you cajy relax x


----------



## gflady

I would call becca- it's worth it for your peace of mind if nothing else. I rang L&D on thurs night coz I was worried and it was totally worth it even though it turned out to be nothing. The reassurance was needed. Xxxx

Babies, listen to what fides said! 
We've mostly sorted the nursery out now so I'm ready to meet my LO :)


----------



## embo216

I keep stalking Lindy and I think she must be having her baby as she's not been on since this morning :) We had the same due date so very happy for her :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Anyone got any nice plans for tomorrow? I'm having a roast at my Mums in the afternoon :) providing baby doesn't make an appearance


----------



## gflady

We're having a tour of the hospital tomorrow afternoon which I'm looking fwd to. Also probs need to go to the dump and do some cleaning, not so fun!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully having a baby :haha: my daughter was born at 39+3 so hoping this one is the same.

If I'm not having a baby I will be sat with my feet up and having lots of snuggle time with the kids :cloud9: OH can deal with the cooking and housework and stuff :haha:


----------



## embo216

oh the hospital tour should be fun- since having my 2 children the maternity bit is all at the big hospital and they don't do tours so I've never been on the labour ward and it's a bit daunting.


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Hopefully having a baby :haha: my daughter was born at 39+3 so hoping this one is the same.
> 
> If I'm not having a baby I will be sat with my feet up and having lots of snuggle time with the kids :cloud9: OH can deal with the cooking and housework and stuff :haha:

oooh you never know! Any signs tonight? x


----------



## embo216

I've just realised my baby will be a double figures baby now- didn't think that would be happening!


----------



## Wiggler

Nope :( Nothing.

The past few days I have been so so so tired and hungry and a raging hormonal bitch so hoping that all means something will happen soon :haha:

How about you? Have you had any more contractions?


----------



## embo216

Yea I have :) But I get them both evenings at this time. If they carry on when I go to bed then I know they might mean something as they usually always die then. I hear 3rd babies can be shy :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully they won't die off this time! :)


----------



## embo216

Tomorrow evening would be better- I want my roast :haha: What am I like :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: When I was pregnant with Bethany I was always saying "not sunday, I want my lay in and roast" and what happened? I woke up contracting the early hours of sunday morning :growlmad: :rofl: I was so looking forward to that lay in too :haha:

If you have him overnight you can be home in time for the roast tomorrow :haha:


----------



## embo216

ooh that's a plan!


----------



## Wiggler

Puuuush!!!! :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, everything stopped! My baby is playing funny games! Hopefully the S&S will be offered on Monday! 


Hope you ladies are all okay, I want a baby born by tomorrow! Get pushing!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I agree, we need more babies!!!!!

I'm in bed now, and convinced I am going to be pregnant forever lol. Sleep well ladies x x x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have had such a lovely day/evening, I'd be very happy if Baby decided to come tonight. I'm in such a good mood. :) No signs though. Humph! :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just seen an article about babies after 39 weeks being much better for them so dont despair girls xx my bub is well and truly happy cooking lol. Good luck em xx


----------



## Jembug

Come on babies!! Lindy hope your snuggling your baby x


----------



## Jembug

Oh and Fides, lol, lots of hugs xx


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> Ive been having mild contractions for about 3 hours or so but they seem to be tailing off now. Just left a big horrid dull ache in my back. Stupid body teasing me :(

oh no!! :hugs:



embo216 said:


> I've just realised my baby will be a double figures baby now- didn't think that would be happening!

me neither - i was convinced i'd be having a January baby. :dohh:



BeccaxBump said:


> Well, everything stopped! My baby is playing funny games!

:hugs: this is getting crazy - we certainly have some naughty babies in there. :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

So I tried DTD last night in the hopes that it would work it's magic like my last 2 pregnancies and I would wake 4 hours later in labour. What happened? I am awake now (4 hour later) and all I have is a super sore pelvis :growlmad:


----------



## Jembug

:( wiggler! Think this thread should be re named stubborn love bugs!

I admire you all dtd, don't think I've dtd for about five weeks? The longest time ever! Shaun has already mentioned how excited he is to 'get started' again! Ha


----------



## fides

Jembug said:


> :( wiggler! Think this thread should be re named stubborn love bugs!

sounds good to me! ;)


----------



## Wiggler

I made poor OH wait for last night since we got the positive pregnancy test :rofl:


----------



## tntrying22

Hi all!

Been trying to walk and stay on my feet today since I got that sweep yesterday. So far just really achy down there and I did have some old blood type spotting tonight with some clear discharge? Is bloody show supposed to be more like new bright red blood? I am thinking it's just from her doing the sweep...anyhow still super itchy and the antihistemine didn't really work as well as I'd hoped. Still woke up itching. Rash is as bad as ever. Looking like we'll induce this week if nothing happens overnight/tomorrow.

Had a fun date night with the dh to a brazilian steak house and then went to a movie :) probably our last one kid free! Only bummer was I had to put real clothes on for it and now I am itching like all get out.:growlmad:

Off to see if I can talk dh out of some prostaglandins ;) night!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Kitty_love said:


> Perpetual - how are you doing in the storm? Everything ok?

Got snowed in, lost power, AND had he stomach bug yesterday. Got power back on tonight while I slept for 4 hours (now almost midnight and I'm wide awake here). Feeling much better, but was terrfied because I had contractions all day yesterday while I had the bug and could not see myslf laboring through THAT! Went to my OB yesterday morning before I got sick, and she did a check, 2 cm 50 % effaced-which is better than I have been with any of my others at this point. Lots of pressure and what I think has been it of plug today. Took a long walk in the 2 plus feet of snow hoping to encourage her out. (so tired from that trek that I went to bed at 7 pm!) Loving that I am getting lots of contractions again, and hoping to deliver before next Friday (They're expecting more snow later next week? Our street is still not plowed-would have to walk to get to an ambulance. Can't even get in my car never mind drive it. I bet DH would find a way out though as opposed to breaking out th shower curtain and towels).
my OB was so excited at my progress she forgot to schedule my NST and fluid checks, maybe because I had a good minute plus contraction as she approached to do my internal. She seemed so confident it would be soon-I think she was worried about me having the baby during the blizzard and getting all her patients seen before the storm got bad.


----------



## fides

tntrying22 said:


> Been trying to walk and stay on my feet today since I got that sweep yesterday. So far just really achy down there and I did have some old blood type spotting tonight with some clear discharge? Is bloody show supposed to be more like new bright red blood? I am thinking it's just from her doing the sweep...anyhow still super itchy and the antihistemine didn't really work as well as I'd hoped. Still woke up itching. Rash is as bad as ever. Looking like we'll induce this week if nothing happens overnight/tomorrow.
> 
> Had a fun date night with the dh to a brazilian steak house and then went to a movie :) probably our last one kid free! Only bummer was I had to put real clothes on for it and now I am itching like all get out.:growlmad:

awww, sorry the meds didn't work, but glad you got in a nice date night. my bloody show from a few weeks ago was bright red and a lot of it, but i am sure there's no standard for what's normal in a show.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats to all the new mums!! I had about 2 hours of reading to do when I finally sat down to it...lost power only 28 hours ago, what a thread!
Hope all you overdue ladies pop tonight! Would be great to wake up to that :)

Future...glad to see you back on <3 and that Lilly is doing so well! When my son was born at 9 lbs 15 oz they put him next to a 5 lb baby and people thought he was 3 months old! My ex DH used to take our kids one night very other weekend and that was only after over a year of coaxing him to do it. Now that they're bigger and he's not with the....hmmmm, "lady"..... he was with back then, he has turned into a proper dad (of course it is 11 years since we split). I hope your ex straightens out for the kids sake. I know how frustrating it can be :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Ooo, pm sounds like things are happening! Hope you're recovered from your bug. X

Gosh, we do have a bunch of stubborn babies! I'm all over the place- sometimes I think I need another week before baby arrives other days I feel entirely fed up of being heavily pregnant and just want to get on with it! :) oh and I've lost the ability to sleep beyond 5:30, regardless of how tired I am!

Hope we get some more love bugs today!!! I'm in single digit countdown now :)


----------



## gflady

TNT sorry about the terrible rash still! Sucks. Hope your show means baby'll get a move on X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woo for single-digit countdown, gflady! :dance: That's me tomorrow. ;) I have got 10 days 'til 40 weeks!

No news to report here. Just that I was unable to poo yesterday, but went at about 2am last night! Haha! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

WHAT?! No babies born over night?! Tssskkkk!!!! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well today. My contractions seem to have completely stopped :dohh: Will be going for a nice walk later to try and coax them back xxx


----------



## embo216

no baby here either :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

These babies like to make us wait eh?

Em, on the plus side you can enjoy your roast now :happydance:


----------



## embo216

That's what I'm thinking Sash! mmmm she's doing lamb and pork. Plus hopefully it means someone else can stop the kids killing each other for a few hours :lol:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, a roast would be so nice. :munch: But I'm on my own until 6pm, so it'll be scrambled eggs on toast for lunch today! :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

BeccaxBump said:


> Well, everything stopped! My baby is playing funny games! Hopefully the S&S will be offered on Monday!
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are all okay, I want a baby born by tomorrow! Get pushing!
> xoxox

:hugs:



Jembug said:


> :( wiggler! Think this thread should be re named stubborn love bugs!
> 
> I admire you all dtd, don't think I've dtd for about five weeks? The longest time ever! Shaun has already mentioned how excited he is to 'get started' again! Ha

haha I was planning it all yesterday but when I actually got into bed I just couldnt be bothered, how bad is that. LOL. Poor OH.



PerpetualMama said:


> Kitty_love said:
> 
> 
> Perpetual - how are you doing in the storm? Everything ok?
> 
> Got snowed in, lost power, AND had he stomach bug yesterday. Got power back on tonight while I slept for 4 hours (now almost midnight and I'm wide awake here). Feeling much better, but was terrfied because I had contractions all day yesterday while I had the bug and could not see myslf laboring through THAT! Went to my OB yesterday morning before I got sick, and she did a check, 2 cm 50 % effaced-which is better than I have been with any of my others at this point. Lots of pressure and what I think has been it of plug today. Took a long walk in the 2 plus feet of snow hoping to encourage her out. (so tired from that trek that I went to bed at 7 pm!) Loving that I am getting lots of contractions again, and hoping to deliver before next Friday (They're expecting more snow later next week? Our street is still not plowed-would have to walk to get to an ambulance. Can't even get in my car never mind drive it. I bet DH would find a way out though as opposed to breaking out th shower curtain and towels).
> my OB was so excited at my progress she forgot to schedule my NST and fluid checks, maybe because I had a good minute plus contraction as she approached to do my internal. She seemed so confident it would be soon-I think she was worried about me having the baby during the blizzard and getting all her patients seen before the storm got bad.Click to expand...

:hugs: aw hun, hope your baby arrives soon (and that the snow is no problem) xx



mrsswaffer said:


> Woo for single-digit countdown, gflady! :dance: That's me tomorrow. ;) I have got 10 days 'til 40 weeks!
> 
> No news to report here. Just that I was unable to poo yesterday, but went at about 2am last night! Haha! :haha:

haha same here, I was constipated all day but then had to get up in the night. Very exciting news haha. I was a bit disheartened yesterday that my body was not clearing out but the opposite! :dohh:



embo216 said:


> no baby here either :cry:

:hugs::hugs: Hurry up little man, we will be having words :D



embo216 said:


> That's what I'm thinking Sash! mmmm she's doing lamb and pork. Plus hopefully it means someone else can stop the kids killing each other for a few hours :lol:


Yeah, love it when someone else helps out. Enjoy the roast. Everyone says baby comes when your most relaxed. Well I am not relaxing much. I am stressing about everything and with looking after the kids I really dont think I will actually relax. Im going to be pregnant forever :cry::cry: LOL


----------



## BeccaxBump

No babies? Stubborn babies!

Hope you ladies are all okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

Up and down with contractions since I went back to bed at 1:45 AM (it is now 6 AM) DTD again when I headed to bed-DH thinks he'll break my water if he's good enough :haha: (lucky DH should be just about cleared out from his vasectomy now- we were trying for 20 times like they recommend, but I've definitely lost count now. Sending DH in with his sample asap so I don't have to worry about doing this baby thing again. Ex DH never brought in a sample and we ended up pregnant with DD(15) 2 1/2 years post vasectomy). I have to admit I was so uncomfortable last night, and dtd was not much fun for me as I had a couple contractions during :dohh: Hoping the contractions I'm having pick up because my back is aching, and my groin/pelvis/peri-area feel like there is so much pressure. That walk I took yesterday has my thighs burning. May not have been the best idea :shrug: I'm not counting on this turning into anything since they aren't really timable


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope this is something good, PM! :happydance:
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

they've slowed down again. I'm going to run a bath, light a candle, make some tea, and try to chill out. Hope I can get my butt back out of the tub once I get in :haha: DH is asleep and he probably won't hear me call for help:haha: going to bring my phone and call my daughter if I can't get out


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anyone not seeing mw now till they are over due?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm seeing the MW on Friday, so 1 day over, I had the choice to wait til 41 weeks though.


----------



## embo216

Hope this is it for you PM! I saw my midwife at 39+5 and I have no more dates to see her :shrug: I'm booked in at the birthing centre for a sweep on Wednesday at 41 weeks though so guess they'll give me a antenatal check then?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Have a nice bath, PM!

I'm not, MF, I see her at a drop in centre at 40+2 if Lily hasn't come along.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I saw her at 38 and next is 40+4 just seems ages lol


----------



## Wiggler

I think you will have had the baby by then :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

My next appointment is at 39+6, but I think it's generally because they do clinics on a Tuesday or Thursday, and it's two weeks since my last appointment. :shrug: It's just where my dates fall with their clinics. I think, after I go over, they'll see me weekly and offer me a sweep at 40+10.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> I think you will have had the baby by then :)

Who? me? :haha:
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have seen her about 6times the whole pregnancy! :/ yeah I think clinic here is Monday, Tuesday and Thursday x


----------



## BeccaxBump

MF, I see a different midwife everytime - it sucks. I seen MY midwife last time and she had a student MW with her, she really hurt my side :(. 

I don't know what they do when you're past your due date, did yours say?
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They sometimes offer a sweep and no idea about induction as my other 2 were born at 39 x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ah okay, they don't do an induction until you're past 41 weeks do they? I'm hoping to get a S&S tomorrow tbh.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think they book you in at 40+10??


----------



## gflady

I'm not seeing my MW til due date and then they don't do a S&S til your 41 weeks so I guess I'll be seeing her then. 

I feel crampy today but i think it's just because I need a poo but can't go :laugh2:

PM hope baby comes today!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm not going to count on it...even if I feel crampy and all this pressure. Bath was nice, but contractions have petered off. Figures keep me up and down all night with them and now that I'm up they leave ](*,)
If my thighs were not in such agony I'd drag DH to Home Depot to look at flooring and dishwashers and rugs and faucets for the new house, just to walk around somewhere with solid ground. Or, maybe I should try to sleep again, the contractions like it when I do that :haha:

My next OB appt is at 40 + 1, this Friday. Will be calling Monday to talk to her about my NST and fluid level check though. I am AMA and supposed to have that done for baby's safety...


----------



## smileyfaces

PM :hugs:

My appointments are always on a friday, so my last was 37+5 and they have just bumped me up to weekly appointments now so will be seen at 38+5 and 39+5 and then will have a sweep at the hospital at 40+7 and induction 40+12 if necessary.

We have been into town and had a nice walk around the shops and was cramping really bad in Argos :haha: OH was telling me to go lie down on the display bed :rofl:


----------



## babydreams85

Morning ladies! Hope Lindy is doing well and has her little one! 

How is everyone else feeling? 

Fides and Em, can't believe neither of you have had your babies!!! Must be a stubborn boy thing LOL!

Nothing for me either, just lots of BH that never go anywhere and a ton of cervix pain, a little more spotting here and there (hopefully from dilation). Looks like despite what everyone, including the doctors, thought...little man will end up being forced out later this week! :) My appointment to talk about the induction is tomorrow morning. A little nervous but excited to get things moving and make a plan!


----------



## Miss Ashley

It's our due date! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:happydance: Happy due date!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Happy due date :)

Nothing going on here anymore :growlmad:


----------



## Blue_bear

Have had a very busy morning moving my horse, so lots of walking. Now I've sat down I'm getting tightening s. how long til they die off?! Lol.

Come on babies!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What a rainy sunday :-(


----------



## mrsswaffer

It just started sleeting here too! Mad!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah its gone cold!! Brrr


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats on your due date! Hope the babies come soon!

No rain or snow here, yet! It could still come. Bah! Hope it doesn't, I'm a new driver, I do not like snow.

I'm having a pretty crappy day, I'm cramping up my legs and my hips so so bad. I'm in agony with my side and I just want to clean but I can't :cry:. Hope my DR helps me out tomorrow! I'm feeling sorry for myself...silly me.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs becca :-(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hugs becca :-(

Thank you :).
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh! DH has just thrown another potential girls' name into the mix! We have our top names for each gender, and a backup for each... now he's given me another girls' name to add to the backup list! It may even overtake our number one choice (though, I doubt it). Wah! :wacko:

I hope we have a boy - hehe! We're sorted in that area. :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol I know feeling. We have 5 girls names. I am adamant you will know when you see him/her x


----------



## smileyfaces

We have zero names :lol: We were gunna call him Jack but I couldnt get used to it and it didnt feel like 'the one'! If he happens to come out as a girl (which I doubt) then we have a girls name all sorted :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Stubborn babies! Eviction notice ordered!!


----------



## tntrying22

Hello all! 

Happy due date Ashley!

Certain now I am passing my plug after looking at pictures - hopefully that's a good sign. Tried to get DH to dtd last night and he was quite grouchy so I got mad and then of course got madder as I suffered itching awake all night long. He got up and was super helpful cleaning the house but said a few annoying things and then I just lost it. So tired and miserable. :cry:

We've just been to the store and I am wiped out now. Hoping I can nap for a bit with this antihistemine cause good grief it does not last me sleeping in the night for long...:growlmad: I did get a blueberry bagel with strawberry cream cheese and it was delicious. I want another sadly LOL.


----------



## embo216

Evening ladies- I'm back from my Mums and having a very yummy roast! Its pouring with snow now and had an eventful drive home with both kids :( Got to go get them bathed and in bed now but no signs from me! 5 days overdue tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Oh and there were some people I don't know very much at the meal and they kept going 'Oh are you sure your not having twins' I just felt like decking them :grr:


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr how rude!!!! Glad you enjoyed your roast :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg how bloody rude. People should not mess with us full termers!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sorry some of you ladies are fed up :hugs:. Hopefully your babies will come soon!


I'm super nervous for tomorrow, hope my DR sends me for a S&S! Btw, will HE do it or send me to my L&D?
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Like the "you will have your hands full" comments


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh! I hate comments like that! Even "Your life is over now", "You won't be able to do what you want", my reply to the last one would be "I know what I want to do, poke you in the eye".
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol why do people say such stupid things. How [email protected]


----------



## BeccaxBump

Could you ladies look at a bump picture for me? It's my bump obviously, but my auntie said I still look high but my OH and mum say I look low. :shrug:
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Ugh embo why are people so rude! MF, you're right people should not mess with us. I'm so hormonal at the mo, I go from relaxed to annoyed to tearful really quickly! So fed up. 

Becca, I'm not sure they'll give you a S&S before 40 weeks- most don't xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I had an amazing roast dinner, shame I ended up cooking most of it myself instead of OH :growlmad: I am shattered now.

What is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## gflady

All these roast dinners are making me jealous! Going to have to make one this week :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

gflady said:


> Ugh embo why are people so rude! MF, you're right people should not mess with us. I'm so hormonal at the mo, I go from relaxed to annoyed to tearful really quickly! So fed up.
> 
> Becca, I'm not sure they'll give you a S&S before 40 weeks- most don't xxx

I know hun, I'm hoping the reasons I have for wanting one are reasonable enough for him. My auntie (who is a midwife) seems to think so. I can hardly walk these days. My poor OH has to push me up the stairs.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

* Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz. *


----------



## Miss Ashley

Think happy thoughts, ladies! Consider this - right now we all get to experience the amazing feeling of wondering what our babies will be like and looking forward to finally getting to hold him/her in our arms... how many times in our lives will we get to do this ?! (I mean, assuming you're not all on the road to having 20 babies :haha: I know I'm not!)

I guess I'm just feeling grateful today because I hear so often how quickly the newborn days go by... and right now most of us are just days away from the beginning of it all! I think we're the lucky ones!

Sorry for the mush. It's a good day I suppose! :cloud9:

I've been feeling different today. Feels like the day before I would start AF. All heavy down below and a permanent feeling like I'm on the verge of bad cramping. Know what I mean? Though I haven't felt this way before, not going to keep my fingers crossed... I've decided as long as she gets out of me before I have to be induced (sometime during week 41) then I'm a happy camper!


Ohhhhh And CONGRATS Lindy!!!!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo lindy huge huge congratulations xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Lindy!!!! Congratulations!!!!! <3 <3 :dance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Lindy! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Lindy! <3
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Lindy!

I still feel slightly 'fake' pregnant compared to most of you given I am only 38 weeks tomorrow :haha:

Only 12 days until my induction though :wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

Lindy! Massive congrats!! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Tried something new on my gym ball tonight, rotating my pelvis instead of bouncing. OMG it hurt like hell and my pelvis is still throbbing now, but it's helped her move down more!! YAY!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Lindy!!!!!

Wiggler, I have done that on my ball for weeks and he is fully engaged--it does work but does not feel pleasant! LOL


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ap im not at due date yet :-D few of us are not x


----------



## Wiggler

I have been wanting to for ages, but my stupid pelvis is so sore now and I didn't want to make it worse, but I want her out NOW, no matter how much it hurts my pelvis :haha:


----------



## embo216

oooh Lindy! Huge congratulations! I was your little stalker :lol:


----------



## Lindylou

Going to be kept in for a week they think. I just want to get him home :)


----------



## embo216

How come they keeping you in hunny? x


----------



## Rota

Mei Elizabeth Weatherall 7lb 12.5 ounces born 08/02/13 @10:21 via c section


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Rota! Loads of babies coming :dance:!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Rota!!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Rota!! Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, FIVE times I have had to pee in the past hour. I think I should set up camp in the loo until baby comes now :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! I live on the loo now she's engaged. It's super sexy ;).
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Rota said:


> Mei Elizabeth Weatherall 7lb 12.5 ounces born 08/02/13 @10:21 via c section

Congratulations Rota! Love her name:cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Eek, FIVE times I have had to pee in the past hour. I think I should set up camp in the loo until baby comes now :rofl:

I have seriously thought about keeping Jacks potty next to my bed :haha::haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe I could blag a catheter :rofl: Gotta love the end of pregnancy! 

Have any of you ladies had any more labour signs?


----------



## embo216

Sod all signs here :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Em - your little man is so stubborn! Just PUUUSSSSSHHHH! :haha: I hope he comes soon :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations Rota. Beautiful name! x


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> Maybe I could blag a catheter :rofl: Gotta love the end of pregnancy!
> 
> Have any of you ladies had any more labour signs?

Ive been cramping on and off again :growlmad:


----------



## Jembug

Yay love love this thread!!!!! Well done Lindy!! Hope your ok, why are they keeping you in?
Well done Rota, hope your ok too, sorry you had to have the c section, I'm sure you will recover quickly.

We went to my Dads today to show off Ruby, had a lovely roast dinner :)
Still not heard Ruby cry much, such a happy content little pudding.

Hope to see some of you pop tonight xxx


----------



## Wiggler

smileyfaces said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I could blag a catheter :rofl: Gotta love the end of pregnancy!
> 
> Have any of you ladies had any more labour signs?
> 
> Ive been cramping on and off again :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oooh hopefully it'll turn into something and he will come soon! 

So excited for all our babies to be here!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How are your girls with her Jem? I bet she is truly gorgeous xx


----------



## rem_82

yay congrats lindy and rota!!! so happy for you both!! Loving the names too!!
:baby::baby::baby::baby:

Still no sign of the overdue babies yet???? I dont get a chance to look through all the pages i miss now, so i can only scan about 4 pages!!! Has fides had hers yet??

Tnt, I feel for you loads, my friend is pregnant and is having skin allergies to everything right now, and as you know she cant take much for it, so from seeing and hearing her, I can fully understand your agony!! Hope its all finished soon!!

I cant believe how many babies are popping out now, its so great. Cant wait for the rest of you guys to have yours. How many team yellows are left???


----------



## Blue_bear

Cramping/tightening still going here. I'm not expecting it to carry on much longer. 

Congrats Lindy and Rota!! Hope your all doing well. 

Any uk ladies watch Call the midwife?


----------



## embo216

Yep all geared up to watch it! Love that program :cloud9:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Rota!!! 

Went to Target earlier with DH and contractions started...plus baby was pushing down SO hard in my pelvis I could barely walk. Then of course after I got home and sat down they stopped. I give up! lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

Babies get too comfortable! Cheeky monkeys they are!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

babydreams85 said:


> Congrats Rota!!!
> 
> Went to Target earlier with DH and contractions started...plus baby was pushing down SO hard in my pelvis I could barely walk. Then of course after I got home and sat down they stopped. I give up! lol

Little tinkers keeping us guessing!


----------



## Jembug

My girls love Ruby!
I jokingly said to Isla 'shall we send Ruby back'- I was testing her- and she said 'no mummy, I love her!' she can't wait to take her to Nursery on Wednesday and show her off.
Demi is wanting to be very helpful, lovely but as she is just two, she is a bit heavy handed and rough. 
I put Ruby in the bath with the girls, just a very quick one minute splash, the girls loved it and Ruby just fell asleep. 

Can't wait to hear all your sibling story's x


----------



## BeccaxBump

No sibling stories from me. Although looking forward to watching the bond between Lily and my 9 year old sister :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

aww Jem that sounds so amazing!


My sodding sky box isn't working in the snow so no call the midwife tonight :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Team :yellow: here Jem! :)

Well done, Rota! A gorgeous name. <3

Nothing going on here. :shrug: Waiting waiting waiting!!

I'm recording CTM. :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

No news here either, all the fun that kept me in a light doze last night has stopped. Took DH through Home Depot looking for light bulbs, electrical stuff, kitchen faucets, dishwashers, smoke and CO2 alarms etc just to walk, then to the local bulk purchase store for some more walking. Had a lot of cervix twinges and prods but only one good contraction on the car ride home. 
Got home and DH had a run in with DD (15) and now they're trying to drag me into the middle of it. Same old story and it never ends. Like I need the BS NOW???

Congrats Lindy and Rota :happydance: can't wait for pictures <3


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> Tried something new on my gym ball tonight, rotating my pelvis instead of bouncing. OMG it hurt like hell and my pelvis is still throbbing now, but it's helped her move down more!! YAY!!!

So going to try this now while I do homework!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nothing here just gearing up for another week of school runs :-(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope all you ladies are okay :hugs:.

I'm about to get a bath then call it a night. I'm in so much pain, that even walking to our bedroom to the bathroom makes me ache all over! Also, anemia is making me super breathless :(.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Agh keep hearing horror stories about nightmare babies who just cry :-( 
My hormones are ridiculous tonighy x


----------



## Wiggler

Why do people tell pregnant people these horror stories?! It really does my head in!

Poor Bethany woke up heartbroken not long ago, only mummy cuddles could make her better, I am really starting to worry again about how she will be when the baby is born, she has MAJOR separation anxiety at the moment :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Poor bethany :-( ruby had a cry tonight too :-( maybe something in the air lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

She hasn't woken like that in a looooong time, I said to OH maybe she has a sixth sense and tonight is the night? :haha: I wish!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooooh maybe. You never know. Maybe she is in tune with her mummy


----------



## Nixilix

I'm still going pink mrsswaffer!!!!!!


----------



## embo216

We have really really thick snow here :( Anyone else? I am absolutely dreading taking Lily to school in the morning :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, just rain rain rain here. Hope the school run goes OK :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Congrats lindy and rota!!! Awesome.

No signs here, I'm just super hormonal and fed up. Jealous of you guys who have had your babies already :)


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Lindy and Rota!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( just rain here hun but id be stuck in snow live on a very steep hill that they dont grit :'(


----------



## embo216

Been trying to get through to OH for 2 hours and he's not picking up! I am SO angry- I mean I'm 5 days overdue!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Been raining here for days! We were predicted snow today but it never came!

My contractions/pains/cramps have stepped up a gear this evening and have been much worse than they have been previously and are quite regular. When one comes my bump is ridiculously tight, much worse than when I have BH's! Im 99% certain that this will go nowhere though, never usually does! :(


----------



## Wiggler

:nope: Oh hun that's not on! Give him hell when you get through to him :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo, make sure you give him what for when you get through!!


----------



## embo216

Hes seriously such a dick! If I was in labour he'd probably miss it as it'll take him hours to get back from work especially in the sodding snow :grr:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh shizzle ladies, just went for a wee, as we do, and I've wiped with blood on the tissue, also I little clump off plug.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh I think there will be more babies soon :happydance: :happydance: 

Em - :hugs: Do you have another number you can try to reach him on?


----------



## embo216

I bet he answers for work! I could phone his work but I only really want to do that if I was in labour, just can't believe what a twat he's being, I haven't seen him since friday afternoon!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Right my lovelies, I am off to bed. I can't believe how tired I am these past few days! 

Night night x x x


----------



## embo216

Night hun- sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Can u text work mob instead of ringing?? Xxx 

Ooo becca good signs.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Mmmm, scared its nothing. I hope it is, would I get cramps straight away? I'm getting a few little tingles in my back, but they wouldn't be unbearable straight away right?
xoxox


----------



## fides

Lindylou said:


> * Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz. *




Rota said:


> Mei Elizabeth Weatherall 7lb 12.5 ounces born 08/02/13 @10:21 via c section

congratulations, ladies!!

BnB is really slow and not letting me access the first page right now, but i will update soon when i can. 

congrats!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not sure becca as I lost plug early about 3weeks before labour last time lol x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think I've been loosing it the past few days tbh. I don't know what to do :cry: I'm really scared.
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

no they probably would not be bad right away, even with my most intense labor the first couple hours weren't too bad despite the contractions being only 3-5 minutes apart. It wasn't a lot of blood though right?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs xxx you will be fine. Stay hydrated and go to bed chick that's what I would do x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Erm, no not really. Just there when I wiped. 
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

well that's a good thing anyway. All you can really do is wait and see if contractions come. I've never had bloody show til labor was well established...


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm off for the night...BS going on here


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nighy night xx


----------



## gflady

Night guys. Hope tomorrow brings good things for us and some more babies :)


----------



## babydreams85

Becca I've had 'bloody show' (little streaks of mucousy brown and pink blood when I wipe) here and there since Wed night, and no baby so far. :( Hope it means something for you!!!


----------



## cherrylee

Good luck embo!


----------



## Jembug

Two words.... Sleep deprivation!
OMG! Pure body is dying, so sorry I ever moaned about being pregnant...


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I don't think I will have a problem with baby waking me up at night, my son and pelvis have me well practiced in how to cope with severe lack of sleep, little monster :haha:


----------



## Newt4

Congrats on the new babies. Still here and still pregnant. Starting to get the hospital bag ready.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Niggles. ....


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, nothing has happened so far :dohh:! Off to the doctors soon, fingers crossed he has good news for me. I've slept awful last night, kept waking up all the time :(.

Hope you ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm getting a bit of back ache this morning, but nothing substantial. I think it's because I make a point to sleep on my left side all night, and never change position! :p

Feeling a bit sicky this morning, because I'm hungry. :sick: Might grab some cereal in a bit, since I'm awake!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck at the docs, Bec. I hope he sorts out your pain! :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Good luck at the docs, Bec. I hope he sorts out your pain! :hugs:

Thanks hun <3. Fingers crossed for a S&S too! We have 9 days left it not :dance:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all 

Im very niggly. I keep saying in my head if I get another pain il go downstairs....started about 5am but slept on and off. I don't know what to do lol im not in dire pain but this is how it was with my son and he was born at 10:53 am. Got nightmares about it getting bad and being on my own. What if its wind lol??? You would think I would know labour by now but I dont??!! Aghhh do I take kids to school? Il give it 45mins and il have to decide.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im very niggly. I keep saying in my head if I get another pain il go downstairs....started about 5am but slept on and off. I don't know what to do lol im not in dire pain but this is how it was with my son and he was born at 10:53 am. Got nightmares about it getting bad and being on my own. What if its wind lol??? You would think I would know labour by now but I dont??!! Aghhh do I take kids to school? Il give it 45mins and il have to decide.

Hope it's something for you hun! Fingers crossed!
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm always thinking wind pain is labour! Haha! :) Though, my rule is - if I can sleep through it, I don't need to call anyone. :p Are your niggles timeable?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

About 6/7mins but I keep forgetting to time them lol 

Went to loo and had blood tingef show which was not expecting to see!? Maybe body is doing something after all. 
Im still on my own and kids in bed ohhhh what to dooooo lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Do the happy dance! :happydance:


----------



## cherrylee

Excited for you midnight!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Il keep you updated. probably just body niggling me lol x


----------



## embo216

OMG EM! I told you you'd get to meet your lady before me!!! How exciting! Show aswell! I have diddly squat here :( 5 days overdue- fun!


----------



## Jembug

Oh my lord I'm very very excite!!!! Goodluck midnight!

Becca hope the doctor can help.

Lots of snow here, hope you ladies stay safe.

Now I very use to rubbish sleeps as I work nights but I feel so very poorly with tiredness. I honestly think I've had five hours sleep since I woke on Wednesday morning!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I don't think I will have a problem with baby waking me up at night, my son and pelvis have me well practiced in how to cope with severe lack of sleep, little monster :haha:

Snap :rofl: Im used to being up several times a night for up to 2 hours at a time so it wont bother me! In fact, feeding a newborn might be a nice break :haha:



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Niggles. ....

:dance:



BeccaxBump said:


> Well, nothing has happened so far :dohh:! Off to the doctors soon, fingers crossed he has good news for me. I've slept awful last night, kept waking up all the time :(.
> 
> Hope you ladies are okay :hugs:.
> xoxox

Good luck at the docs! Try not to worry about the bleed, its just a bit of a show!



mrsswaffer said:


> I'm getting a bit of back ache this morning, but nothing substantial. I think it's because I make a point to sleep on my left side all night, and never change position! :p
> 
> Feeling a bit sicky this morning, because I'm hungry. :sick: Might grab some cereal in a bit, since I'm awake!

Lets hope the back ache turns in to something for you!



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im very niggly. I keep saying in my head if I get another pain il go downstairs....started about 5am but slept on and off. I don't know what to do lol im not in dire pain but this is how it was with my son and he was born at 10:53 am. Got nightmares about it getting bad and being on my own. What if its wind lol??? You would think I would know labour by now but I dont??!! Aghhh do I take kids to school? Il give it 45mins and il have to decide.

Omg yaaaaay!! Dont take the kids to school!! Have you got someone who can do it for you? You will have your baby soon :happydance:



embo216 said:


> OMG EM! I told you you'd get to meet your lady before me!!! How exciting! Show aswell! I have diddly squat here :( 5 days overdue- fun!

Hang in there Em, you will get your baby soon :hugs:

AFM, I went to bed last night thinking 'this is it' after the contractions started to get painful and intense. Decided to go to bed and get as much sleep asmpossible. Then woke up with nothing :cry: Stupid body :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Jembug said:


> Oh my lord I'm very very excite!!!! Goodluck midnight!
> 
> Becca hope the doctor can help.
> 
> Lots of snow here, hope you ladies stay safe.
> 
> Now I very use to rubbish sleeps as I work nights but I feel so very poorly with tiredness. I honestly think I've had five hours sleep since I woke on Wednesday morning!

Aww no :hugs: Can you not get a few hours while someone looks after the girls?xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im still not convinced though must say starting to remember contractions are worse yet and oh my god I am scared. Got 5mins to decide what to do. I dont feel safe taking kids to school in all honesty if I get a pain while in car I wont have full concentration?


----------



## embo216

DO NOT take them kids to school Em! Seriously your labours are too quick!!


----------



## gflady

Good luck MF!!!! Exciting! Where's OH? Is there anyone to help you with the kids?

Becca, hope the dr goes well. 

Embo and smiley hope your babies stop playing around and get on with it!

I woke up last night with back ache that radiated to my front but I fell back to sleep and there's been nothing else. Got scan today to check fluid levels and placenta.

Jem, I thought I'd be ok with the sleep deprivation because if night shifts but it sounds terrible. Poor you, hope you get some sleep soon xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Em dont take the kids to school!! Its not worth it, if you get bad in the car then you could have an accident! :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well my DR was useless. He didn't even know what a S&S was. I had to explain to him. I explained why I was in so much pain, and he hasn't even given me any painkillers. I'm so fed up. :cry:
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Sorry becca, that sucks. When are you seeing MW next? X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Whaaaat?! Why didn't he sort your pain out? Are you taking paracetamol at home? :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

I see my MW at 40+2.

I'm taking paracetamol yeah, Bex. They only take so much of the edge off though :(.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Becca :hugs: :hugs:

Oooh yay good luck Em!!!!! :happydance:

I am feeling thoroughly miserable this morning, come on baby, I want cuddles!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm feeling yucky this morning, doing my dusting. Just had toast when, at 8am, I had cereal. I'm starving all the time and it makes me feel sick. :( Please don't be a miserable day.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm starving all the time too :hugs: I tell myself it my bodys way of storing up sme energy for when I go into labour, but I feel like I am going to be pregnant forever now :nope: :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well I've decided to have a kip soon, then I'll get up, clean the house.

Also going to book for a pedicure and my eyebrows, give me something to look forward to.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah that'll be nice. It's good to be pampered! I had a pedicure last week and FINALLY shaved my legs the other day after... I don't know how long! Before Christmas, that's for sure. :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think it will help me relax and chill out, Bex. I need it atm. Although, could do something done with my spotty as face!
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Book a lovely facial too. :)


----------



## gflady

I'm feeling sick and hormonal at mo. I'm so done with being pregnant now. Probs have another 2 weeks to go tho! X

Good idea becca. I'm going to book myself a massage on my due date :)


----------



## cherrylee

Oh Becca hugs to you!


----------



## smileyfaces

Mrs swaff I shaved my legs the other day too after not shaving them since around about september :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Nothin here either, aside from a stray contraction here and there. We got LO's outfit to come home in out last night, now I have to run a load of wash so I can get it ready to put in the bag. I keep wondering if I bring up the bassinet and carseat from the basement and actually get HER stuff into my hospital bag if maybe then she'll come. I have less than 17 days until I hold my little girl...and it damn well better be a LOT less than 17! We are supposed to close on the house in 17 days, and then have only a month to get moved out. The new house needs new floors and every room needs a paint job...so lot of pressure here to have the baby SOOOOON! 
Every time I walk out of my bedroom or make a noise or face DH says "water break??" getting so sick of it :dohh:. Trust me, if it did I would not be calmly walking out to the bathroom lol. I am going to ask him nicely to refrain from asking because it is starting to get to me :cry: I know I won't be pregnant forever, it's the frustration that's getting to me. Going to see what I can accomplish today :)

MF Good luck I hope this is it for you!
:hugs: Jem and Becca and all you _overdue_ ladies. I'm pretty sure I'll be joining your ranks this Friday :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

My bump has shrunk a ridiculous amount! I knew it had been shrinking by the fundal height measurement from my midwife appt on friday but when I looked in the mirror earlier it was like I had gone back in time by two months! Should I be worried?


----------



## smileyfaces

Here are two comparisons, the one in the red top was 36+6 and the other one is today at 38+1. Massive difference, right? Or is it just me?

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/34e154c68d07cd944f4ef0ca992944e8.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/a6f945115c9ff01e2e357f2a98d2e81f.jpg


----------



## PerpetualMama

WOW! yes, big difference. Maybe LO has either dropped or is facing a different direction. If my LO lays transverse or back to back with me I look smaller than when she is with her spine more towards my front


----------



## embo216

My bump has got a lot smaller too- I think its just his head getting low and down there more. Could mean they are on their way :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a massive difference! He is probably getting nice and low now :) x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

I thought he might have just gotten lower but in all honesty, the last few days my hips have been feeling fab! Normally im in so much pain with my hips and pelvis because of the pressure but now it feels okay! Id have thought that if he was lower it would hurt more :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Sometimes it can ease up the pain because the head being there means your pelvis can't move about as much :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow, I didnt know it worked like that! You always hear people saying that when the baby drops they cant walk because of the 'bowling ball' feeling etc but Im feeling better than ever haha!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm jealous! My pelvis is wrecked and the lower she gets the more painful it is. Little monkey :haha: 

Oh well, not too long until I can start physio, if she ever comes out :haha: :happydance:


----------



## embo216

I reckon your tonight or tomorrow Sasha :) I still think my boys coming the 14th


----------



## embo216

Pancake day tomorrow! I love pancakes- pancake baby?!!


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, I think you will be before me! That gorgeous little guy of yours can't keep you waiting much longer!

I knew Em would be before me, I hope she is getting on well! 

Hopefully it's not too long until all the Love Bugs are here :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Yuck, pancakes :sick: I like the american style ones, but not our sorry excuse for them :haha:


----------



## embo216

I reckon she's probably holding her little girl already! She had super fast labours with the other too- hoping she made it to hospital in time. Nah your little lady will be here before mine- I swear it! My Mum asked if we would give our boy a middle name like Valentine if he came the 14th- I just shook my head :lol:


----------



## embo216

Nooo I love our pancakes! I always have lemon and sugar mmmm


----------



## Wiggler

I hope she made it to hospital too and didn't have her roadside. Can't wait to hear how it all went!

:rofl: 

I haven't been pestered about the name this time, the other 2 times my mum kept giving me naff suggestions and pestering me about the surname, but this time we have had nothing. Bliss!


----------



## embo216

oh that must be nice, I had the other 2 named at my 16 week sexing scan. I did really like a name but then my sister had an affair with a man with this name so we obviously can't use that one! :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

:dohh: Silly sister! 

We have Sophie for a girl and I think we are using Lucas if she pops out and has a willy :haha: I swear I might as well have gone team yellow with how careful I have been to avoid even looking at buying anything pink this time. Naughty baby not giving us a perfect view at the scan. The scanner did say that with no obvious boy bits it is probably a girl, but I'm not buying a load of pink on "probably" :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Valentine as a middle name is gorgeous Em you should defo use it :lol: :haha:

I hope MF is okay and has her baby girl now :happydance:

Fides or Embo SURELY have to be next?!


----------



## embo216

Fides is way more overdue than me! I have been having some really high up tightenings that ive not felt before so fingers crossed that means something :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Fingers toes legs and arms crossed :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh hopefully Em! Get that boy out! :happydance: 

I am in a foul mood, OH isn't even here and he is annoying me. :growlmad: Argh I hate hormones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

smileyfaces said:


> Fingers toes legs and arms crossed :lol:

Don't cross your legs!! Everything but the legs!! :rofl:


----------



## embo216

I bet it's nothing- like usual :lol: Just been lazy and had noodles for lunch. Did anyone else get a text of Em?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh! Have I missed something about Em? I'm on my phone so it's super slow to scroll back :/.

Pancakes! Yummmmmm! I'm having treacle and chocolate and banana on mine! Lily won't want to come out, she's gets too well fed!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

No text here, whats the update?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Hoping for you Embo!! I'm sure I will be in your position next week :nope:

Wiggler: I am feeling just the same today, I think I'll go give my bathroom hell and scrub something just to avoid bitching at anyone :wacko: and while I'm at it I'll bring up the bassinet, pack aby's stuff into my bag, and unbury the baby carseat. THEN I'll take a nap :haha: and do homework


----------



## Wiggler

Will you be all ready then PM?


----------



## smileyfaces

PerpetualMama said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Fingers toes legs and arms crossed :lol:
> 
> Don't cross your legs!! Everything but the legs!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Very true!!! :rofl:

And no Embo, I dont have anyones number off here, what did she say?? Is she okay?


----------



## PerpetualMama

aside form the house looking like a dump site puked on it, yeah, I'll be good to go. Bathroom and kitchen are gross and of course DH and kids were all homebound with me this weekend (like 4 days in a row for DH) and nobody would do jack about helping to clean it. I spent so much time trying to wrap my brain around school work in between pooping my guts out that I only managed to get dishes done and an outfit picked out for LO. I also finished filling out my preadmission forms for the hospital. I think I will not feel so bad once her stuff is also packed into my bag and I have a place to lay her down when we get home. Not that I have any idea where I can put the bassinet :haha: as my room has boxes of clean baby clothes stockpiled...Oh boy...LMAO


----------



## embo216

Becca Midnight left for the hospital in labour at about 10.30 I think :) 

I got some news but it said shhh so I don't know if I can put on here?!


----------



## Wiggler

Eek! Lots to do!

I am now FUMING with OH, I want steak and he won't get me any, and now he is teasing me via text message :cry:


----------



## embo216

:grr: Maybe he will bring you some back home! Tesco have great deals on steak at the moment, I got sirloins in my fridge :winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

We got our Clubcard vouchers through the post today, I am going to moan at him through text until he gets me some, I NEED steak!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Shes put it on facebook :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Em!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Gorgeous piccy! x x x


----------



## embo216

Wooooo! Yay Midnight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats MF!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

That was quick wasnt it. Hope mine is that quick haha!


----------



## embo216

She always has super fast labours!!


----------



## Wiggler

I want mine now :brat: 

Dear uterus, you remember that aching feeling you would get when I looked at newborn photos last year? Well do your job and give me my newborn now!!!!!!


----------



## embo216

:cry: I want mine too :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully we won't be waiting too much longer now :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I want mine too even though im 13 days off due date yet! Hopefully one of us will be next!


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats MF!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Holy crap! MF didn't take long! Congrats hun!

Lily, you can come out now!
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Wow, wasn't expecting an update of nigglings to progress to the delivery of a baby between when I read last and now! 

Congrats MF! :) Can't wait to see pics!

I've become a bit crazy and have been looking at newborn baby vids on Youtube :haha:

Thought something was in the works yesterday when I was getting quite a few long period pains while walking in the mall... but they all went away and I feel completely normal today!


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe if we all just push the babies will come? :rofl: 

The end of pregnancy SUCKS :growlmad:


----------



## PerpetualMama

bassinet is now upstairs and put together...now just need a place to put it :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wriggler, I've told my OH to pull and I'll push. He just has to say the word. He obviously looks at me like I'm a crazy person...
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Yay PM, mine lives by the sofa at the moment, when baby is here it'll be there during the day then next to my bed at night.

LMAO Becca! I told my OH that is she doesn't come soon I'll get the Dyson out :rofl:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Finally decided to upload an avatar after all this time... 

Here's my baby girl at about 20 weeks :)


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Miss Ashley said:


> Finally decided to upload an avatar after all this time...
> 
> Here's my baby girl at about 20 weeks :)

Aww :)


----------



## Miss Ashley

Wiggler said:


> Yay PM, mine lives by the sofa at the moment, when baby is here it'll be there during the day then next to my bed at night.

Same! :) Hoping mine works well for convenience sake... bought it second hand and it is older/simple and classic looking. Just doesn't have any of the fancy changeups that all of these days' bassinets seem to have.


----------



## smileyfaces

What is a bassinet? A moses?


----------



## Wiggler

google images shows moses basket type things and travel cots :)


----------



## embo216

Miss Ashley said:


> Finally decided to upload an avatar after all this time...
> 
> Here's my baby girl at about 20 weeks :)

:cloud9: so lovely and very clear for 20 weeks! I saw my boy at 16 weeks and 28 and the 16 week one looks very much alien like :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh yeah just looked, bit like moses really arent they! We have a moses for downstairs, a swinging crib for our room and a cot for babys room :haha:


----------



## Miss Ashley

https://i48.tinypic.com/f09gs1.jpg

That's my bassinet. A bassinet is probably what you call a moses basket. A travel cot is what we would typically call a playpen (or for some a "play yard").


----------



## PerpetualMama

it's a small oval shaped basket type bed on a stand, like a cradle that doesn't rock. It's nothing fancy, just a safe place to put her down to sleep. I got it second hand from my daughter's friend, now she's due again in June so I imagine I'll just give it back when her LO comes, and I'll put mine in her crib...which should be set up in my new room at my new (old) house <3


----------



## PerpetualMama

^^ exactly, but mine is even less frilly. Not that that bothers me. Baby ends up in my bed more often than not because I can't keep my eyes open while I nurse during night time feeds. OMG...in less than 3 weeks I'll be doing night time feeds EEEEK!


----------



## Miss Ashley

embo216 said:


> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> Finally decided to upload an avatar after all this time...
> 
> Here's my baby girl at about 20 weeks :)
> 
> :cloud9: so lovely and very clear for 20 weeks! I saw my boy at 16 weeks and 28 and the 16 week one looks very much alien like :haha:Click to expand...

I was lucky to get the opportunity for a 4d scan. I just so happened to be within the qualifying requirements to participate in a placental health study, so along with that came a scan and free pictures/video! I was also surprised at how clearly we could see her... I've seen some 3d scans of others' and they just look like orangish blobs. Can't wait to see if she looks anything similar (plus a bunch of baby fat, I'm sure). :cloud9: All of the other times we got to see her it was just a standard 2d ultrasound.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've never had a 3d scan I have a few 2d shots that came out pretty good though. Some of the 3d pics are really scary, other ones you just have to say awww <3


----------



## Jembug

Oh my lord, just skimmed and not gone on FB....congratulations midnight! Hope your ok and got to hospital xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I wanted a 3D scan, but OH was a meanie and said no.


----------



## embo216

Ive had 4D's with all mine and the first 2 were amazing but this little man was not playing ball and we tried twice with no clear shots :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm glad we had our 4D scan - Lily looks just like my OH, and everyone but me said she'd look like me! 

Ashley, so cute <3.

Wriggler, the dyson idea sounds awesome! We can't have a dyson though, our dog thinks they are the devil :rofl:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I had a 4d with Oscar but not with this one. The scan looked nothing like Oscar when he was born so we didnt bother this time as we thought it was pointless :haha: Secretly wish Id had one though :( Had loads of 2d black and whites though.


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow I am so so so tired all of a sudden, lay on the couch with a quilt watching Ds play. Could defo drift off right now ZzZzZzZzZz


----------



## Miss Ashley

BeccaxBump said:


> I'm glad we had our 4D scan - Lily looks just like my OH, and everyone but me said she'd look like me!
> 
> Ashley, so cute <3.
> 
> Wriggler, the dyson idea sounds awesome! We can't have a dyson though, our dog thinks they are the devil :rofl:.
> xoxox

You have an amazing shot of LO there. How far along were you when you did the scan?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm a vacuum snob, it has to be a Dyson, or nothing. hence why my Dyson is on it's last legs and I refuse to replace it, I can't afford a nice shiny new one :cry:

OH is ignoring my texts now :growlmad:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I was 32 weeks, Ashley :), so she's a little baby on there! 

Why is he ignoring you, Wriggler? Punch him one :haha:.

Go sleep, Smiley, you'll need it soon ;).
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I cant sleep Becca, LO will rip the house apart :haha: He has just woken from his nap and is full of beans! 

Wiggler, I have a Vax which is pretty decent and a fraction of the cost of a dyson!


----------



## embo216

bloody OH's! I love my Henry hoover- it was my dads before he died and he got passed to us :) He must be about 8-10 years old and still going strong!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! I'm so glad this is my first and only baby, you must be shattered!
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Henry is one mean red machine! I have Hetty, she's a babe :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

He doesn't want to get me steak so he thinks ignoring me will work, sill man :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I can't use anything but a Dyson, it's not the same. :haha: I have a Vax carpet cleaner though, it's amazing!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> He doesn't want to get me steak so he thinks ignoring me will work, sill man :haha:

:haha: Just ignore him when he wants something from you!


----------



## BeccaxBump

He can't deprive a pregnant woman of steak! Sheesh!

Also, with Henry and Hetty, they suck suck suck all day long and they are still smiling in the end...I wouldn't be :winkwink:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! Only just catching up after a walk around town. I'm so happy for Em. <3 What a beautiful photo on FB. :happydance: She was so nervous about labour, and now it's all over. :)

As for me, I am once again very irritable and hormonal. Not feeling myself at all, and had a good cry (after a row with DH) earlier. After I contained myself, I walked around town on my own, which was really nice. Got my pancake bits!! Yay! :D Feeling a lot better now that I've had some fresh air and time to myself. :)

Is anyone else's little one mega wriggly?! Mine moves all the time!! :wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep mrs swaff my LO has been super wriggly the last two days!


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! Only just catching up after a walk around town. I'm so happy for Em. <3 What a beautiful photo on FB. :happydance: She was so nervous about labour, and now it's all over. :)
> 
> As for me, I am once again very irritable and hormonal. Not feeling myself at all, and had a good cry (after a row with DH) earlier. After I contained myself, I walked around town on my own, which was really nice. Got my pancake bits!! Yay! :D Feeling a lot better now that I've had some fresh air and time to myself. :)
> 
> Is anyone else's little one mega wriggly?! Mine moves all the time!! :wacko:

Glad you're feeling better hun, pregnancy is starting to get a bit tiring now, you have a right to be hormonal.

I have today, I really sobbed to my OH earlier, I said "I'm f'ing sick of being pregnant!" I was raging, but I'm happier now. Lily will come when she wants, and I love her <3.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

BeccaxBump said:


> He can't deprive a pregnant woman of steak! Sheesh!
> 
> Also, with Henry and Hetty, they suck suck suck all day long and they are still smiling in the end...I wouldn't be :winkwink:.
> xoxox

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

My LO has been very fidgety too.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Tell them to wriggle their way out...


----------



## Miss Ashley

I didn't even know there was a Hetty! I have Henry... was passed to my Mom from her Mom, and now to me! A family heirloom, I guess :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm starting to think I will be pregnant forever :haha: Seriously though, I know she will come when she is ready, but I just wish that was now. I think the waiting and wondering when it will happen is the hardest bit for me.


----------



## embo216

Sasha theres a lovely lady called Patch on 3rd tri who is like 17 days overdue now- she's a star!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Whoa! That's mad! :wacko:

Baby is punching/headbutting my lady parts, and it's no fun. :p


----------



## Wiggler

I saw! She is amazing, I really hope her LO comes soon, I would be a blubbering mess if I were that far past my EDD!


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> I don't think I will have a problem with baby waking me up at night, my son and pelvis have me well practiced in how to cope with severe lack of sleep, little monster :haha:

hee hee - same here - my mom tried to console me about being so far over with, "well, you'll be really tired when baby's here" - i was like, i'd prefer to be be able to walk again. :haha:



Miss Ashley said:


> Wow, wasn't expecting an update of nigglings to progress to the delivery of a baby between when I read last and now!

that's what i was thinking - absolutely amazing!! can't wait to see her update. :) 



Miss Ashley said:


> Finally decided to upload an avatar after all this time...
> 
> Here's my baby girl at about 20 weeks :)

cute!


----------



## gflady

Woo hoo! Congrats MF!

DH's gran's just had a stroke and looks like she won't last beyond today. Really wanted her to meet her first great grandchild. If LO came tonight she may get to... Oh well, it's out of my hands.

I'm getting major lightening crotch and pressure down there tho x


----------



## Wiggler

Fides - I hope you aren't waiting too much longer :hugs:

gf - :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that hun, keeping you and your family in my thoughts :hugs:

I have this crazy strong urge to go for a nice long walk, I can't though because of my pelvis. Grrr!


----------



## fides

:hugs: gf


----------



## fides

and Wiggler, i've been feeling like that for a while - we even tried to go on a short walk after last week's sweep and, well, it just didn't go over very well... :hugs: we'll be able to roam about again soon, right?! i hope!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Gf :hugs: So sorry to hear that. This happened to my nan november 2011. But she hung on for about 5 more days or so. Hopefully she can hang in there a little longer xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Gf, I'm so sorry :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

fides said:


> and Wiggler, i've been feeling like that for a while - we even tried to go on a short walk after last week's sweep and, well, it just didn't go over very well... :hugs: we'll be able to roam about again soon, right?! i hope!!

Hopefully it won't be long for you :) I have to go through physio first :growlmad:

So, apart from hopefully having babies, what is everyone's plans for the week?


----------



## PerpetualMama

:hugs: GF that's a real tough thing to go through at this point. My uncle died a few days ago of pancreatic and liver cancer, they cremated him the next day and his funeral is Saturday. Not sure I'll be able to be there or not :nope:


----------



## embo216

gflady said:


> Woo hoo! Congrats MF!
> 
> DH's gran's just had a stroke and looks like she won't last beyond today. Really wanted her to meet her first great grandchild. If LO came tonight she may get to... Oh well, it's out of my hands.
> 
> I'm getting major lightening crotch and pressure down there tho x

Oh GF that's really hard :( :cry:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> and Wiggler, i've been feeling like that for a while - we even tried to go on a short walk after last week's sweep and, well, it just didn't go over very well... :hugs: we'll be able to roam about again soon, right?! i hope!!
> 
> Hopefully it won't be long for you :) I have to go through physio first :growlmad:
> 
> So, apart from hopefully having babies, what is everyone's plans for the week?Click to expand...

Urm got a party for the kids in the evening tomorrow but my Mums taking them I think. Then we'll have pancakes when they get home :happydance:

Wednesday is my sweep day so hoping maybe having a baby? 

Thursday is Valentines day so will probably get a takeaway unless I'm in hospital :haha:


----------



## embo216

PerpetualMama said:


> :hugs: GF that's a real tough thing to go through at this point. My uncle died a few days ago of pancreatic and liver cancer, they cremated him the next day and his funeral is Saturday. Not sure I'll be able to be there or not :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> and Wiggler, i've been feeling like that for a while - we even tried to go on a short walk after last week's sweep and, well, it just didn't go over very well... :hugs: we'll be able to roam about again soon, right?! i hope!!
> 
> Hopefully it won't be long for you :) I have to go through physio first :growlmad:
> 
> So, apart from hopefully having babies, what is everyone's plans for the week?Click to expand...

School work (taking an on-line course and want to bang out all ths week's work as quickly as possible "Just in case" LO decides early is ok...NOT), housework, and PACKING if I can. I have so much to get rid of before the move :wacko:


----------



## gflady

Thanks ladies for your support, really appreciate it. You guys are the best. Praying she'll hold on and baby will hurry up. Xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Gf :hugs:

Plans for the rest of the week...none. At all. :haha: have a baby hopefully?? :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

PM - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear that hun. Eek! Busy week, try not to overdo it :hugs:

Em - Got all my fingers crossed he comes soon and you get to avoid your sweep :)

Smiley - I think he will come soon!

I have no plans, hopefully steak tonight, and I am going to pamper myself tonight too then just have lovely cuddly time with the kids over the next few days until the baby decides to come.


----------



## gflady

Plans for rest of week... Have a baby? If not, go to cinema to see Les Mis and just have bits and pieces to sort out. May go on a date night with DH too. Tonight I'm going to chill out in front of TV :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> PM - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear that hun. Eek! Busy week, try not to overdo it :hugs:
> 
> Em - Got all my fingers crossed he comes soon and you get to avoid your sweep :)
> 
> Smiley - I think he will come soon!
> 
> I have no plans, hopefully steak tonight, and I am going to pamper myself tonight too then just have lovely cuddly time with the kids over the next few days until the baby decides to come.

I really hope so! Although I am still pretty convinced he will be two weeks overdue like his big brother!


----------



## Miss Ashley

My plans:

Celebrate being due - going out to dinner tonight with OH. 

And then have a baby! :baby: 

If not, I have another doc's appointment tomorrow and an ultrasound scheduled for Friday to check up on little girl. 

Anybody else feel like they have the heaviest :holly: in the world right now? I think mine are actually causing inflammation of the muscles underneath from the pulling downwards, plus the pushing up of the uterus isn't helping... (nor is the leaning over the computer ;))


----------



## tntrying22

GF sorry to hear about that:hugs:

Congrats MF!!:baby::happydance:

:flower: to the overdue girls!

So called my ob today and made an induction appt for Wed at 5am!! WOW that's so surreal!! I can't believe it:cloud9: Can't wait to see him and hopefully stop itching!!!


----------



## Wiggler

That's brilliant news! 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Just woke up from a well-needed snooze on the sofa! Still feeling rather down in the dumps, and I'm in a lot of discomfort with the movements Baby was doing earlier - it feels like my bladder/urethra has been scraped around from the inside! Ouch! :( Sorry for the moan! I hope this means something is going to happen soon! I keep looking out for any show or bits of plug, but nothing. :shrug: Baby is allowed to come any time now - the TENS machine I rented arrived today. :) I've got it for four weeks!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Congrats midnight!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Gf, she'll be there for you and the baby if the worse happens. I'm a true believer in that you don't fully pass over and you're always watching loved ones. I hope she stays with you and holds on. I lost my Nan nearly a year ago to cancer and I swear she has had lots to do with this pregnancy.
xoxox


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Midnight!!!

Hugs, Gf :hugs:

Wow, TN, only 2 days to go!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks all. Baby girl born at 12.21 weighing 7lbs 5oz. No name as not decided and dh gone back as wards closed to visitors though my mum managed to sneak in for ten mins lol. All straightforward and I got my water birth x :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats again Em!

OH is STILL saying no to steak :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats again MF!! So glad you got your water birth :happydance: What was it like?xx


----------



## embo216

Huge congratulations Em!! Im sure I said the 11th and 7lb 4 lol, i could well be wrong though!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

tntrying22 said:


> GF sorry to hear about that:hugs:
> 
> Congrats MF!!:baby::happydance:
> 
> :flower: to the overdue girls!
> 
> So called my ob today and made an induction appt for Wed at 5am!! WOW that's so surreal!! I can't believe it:cloud9: Can't wait to see him and hopefully stop itching!!!

That is great news. Awe two days until your lo will be in your arms!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Em! Was so so quick! :haha:

Aww, Wiggler :( poke him in the eye.
xoxox


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats midnight!

:hugs: gf


----------



## Wiggler

I told OH he can either make us both a delish steak dinner, or he can give me a foot rub, he hates feet and the thought of touching them freaks him out, so i think I should be getting my steak dinner tonight :rofl:


----------



## fides

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thanks all. Baby girl born at 12.21 weighing 7lbs 5oz. No name as not decided and dh gone back as wards closed to visitors though my mum managed to sneak in for ten mins lol. All straightforward and I got my water birth x :)

congrats!


----------



## embo216

mrsswaffer said:


> Just woke up from a well-needed snooze on the sofa! Still feeling rather down in the dumps, and I'm in a lot of discomfort with the movements Baby was doing earlier - it feels like my bladder/urethra has been scraped around from the inside! Ouch! :( Sorry for the moan! I hope this means something is going to happen soon! I keep looking out for any show or bits of plug, but nothing. :shrug: Baby is allowed to come any time now - the TENS machine I rented arrived today. :) I've got it for four weeks!

oooh its getting real now!



Wiggler said:


> I told OH he can either make us both a delish steak dinner, or he can give me a foot rub, he hates feet and the thought of touching them freaks him out, so i think I should be getting my steak dinner tonight :rofl:

:haha: love it!


----------



## smileyfaces

I just got all excited to smell that 'new baby smell' :happydance: Im easily pleased!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooh I love new baby smell :cloud9:

So who do we think is next? I think we will have another new LoveBug by morning, not sure who's though.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Booked my pedicure for Monday! 2 days before Lily is due, hopefully the foot massage will help things along. I have a feeling she's going to make an appearance on the 19th Feb, as that is when my Nan lost her battle to cancer <3.
xoxox


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats on your LO MF!

Congrats on 2 days left TnT :D

Glad to see you ladies are doing as well as possible. 

My DR moved to his new office and decided I am going in to see him today so I think he is going to do a S&S!!! I'm excited but I have a feeling this baby is stuck in there until the 13th at a minimum LOL!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Midnight

Had an appointment this morning and we decided that I would come back Thurs to check progress of my cervix and figure out whether to induce by inserting gel first or just go straight to Pitocin, depending on how dilated I am at that point. I am hoping for induction no later than next Monday...but I guess we will see what happens on Thurs. 

I am no longer gaining weight (haven't in a few weeks). Is that normal for the end of pregnancy?


----------



## PerpetualMama

tnt YAY! relief is in the near future :happydance: so happy for you!

MF I would love a water birth. I don't know if they offer them at my hospital :shrug:

I am in full "panic" mode right now. Not anxiety panic, so maybe manic mode. I just keep picturing delivering LO and nothing here is really _ready_. So, bassinet is up in the living room temporarily and has fresh sheets in it. I got a TON of brand new little bitty girl clothes from some friends and family in the past 6 weeks so that's all in the wash and will go into a box or basket to be used first. All the hand me downs that are new baby size will be in another box to be used if/when needed, and all the 12 pounder plus stuff will go into other boxes in the spare room until its time to move since I don't see her reaching 12 lbs before March 30th. Nappies, inserts, cloth diapers, and disposables are in a HUGE box in my room, until I set up her little area in there. **sigh** **deep breath** ***sighhhhh*** I can do this :) I'll be holding a little one in less than 17 days!!


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> I just got all excited to smell that 'new baby smell' :happydance: Im easily pleased!

I've honestly never smelled that!! My son came at 40+13 so was covered in old poo from being in there so long - he certainly didn't smell too great!! :haha: It's looking like this one might be the same way...


----------



## smileyfaces

Tnt! Very happy for you!!

PM, I havent even packed my hospital bag yet :lol: Babys bag pis done but mine isnt. I which I coutld getninto panic mode and get the last few bits sorted!

I dont think there will be any more lovebugs today! Think there will be one tomorrow though!


----------



## PerpetualMama

baby dreams...yes typical of last month of pregnancy. if you're lucky LOL! LO is still gaining but you're not, and fluid balances are changing etc. I lost a pound, gained a pound, and stayed the same for changes in weight the last 4 weeks. Mine depends on how much water I am retaining I think. I have Memory Foam legs lately even when I wake up in the morning. I could probably draw a smiley face in my right calf if it didn't skeeve me out so muc to see the dents :haha:
Good luck with your S&S


----------



## fides

babydreams85 said:


> I am no longer gaining weight (haven't in a few weeks). Is that normal for the end of pregnancy?

yes, it is :)


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> I dont think there will be any more lovebugs today! Think there will be one tomorrow though!

hey, now, no sense in being negative!! :haha: i'd LOVE to have a baby today!!


----------



## Wiggler

Fides, just push!!! Or get the vacuum out :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

fides said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I dont think there will be any more lovebugs today! Think there will be one tomorrow though!
> 
> hey, now, no sense in being negative!! :haha: i'd LOVE to have a baby today!!Click to expand...

Sorry Fides. I'll retract my statement. 

I think there WILL be more lovebugs today. Loads in fact! 

:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

I'd quite like mine if I can put in a request?! Lol. 

Been having cramps/back cagey stuff all day but yet again it's not coming to anything. Getting more impatient by the minute....


----------



## Nixilix

Well its my birthday on wednesday so wonder how many will share it :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

there's still 10 hours and 59 minutes left in "today" for me. Plenty of time for me to progress from 2 to 10 cm! If I'd just get some niggles like MF did :)

My vaccuum in nasty and has a lousy suck :dohh: 

I'm ok with waiting til tomorrow to deliver, that way my stuff on the to do list will be done :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, we will all just push once and they'll all be here :p.
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

Weds is my due date so who knows?! I think 13.2.13 is also a pretty cool dob!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The water was much hotter than I expected! I was able to move more and ended up pushing on my knees it really helped so much as I had the other 2 on my back so this helped massively. I was ready to push for a while before I did lol but I kept holding back as I knew it would kill!
In the end I thought this is it gonna do it or il be in pool forever. The head came out quite fast and the pushing only lasted about 8mins. Ahhh relief when baby's out I tell ya! I didnt have pain relief as I was 10cm upon getting to hosp so g&a made no difference so chucked it after 5mins. 
I didn't lose s huge amount of plug just brown discharge and no signs last night so don't worry about signs to much ladies. Waters went when I pushed the head. The mw was very good and trusted me and how I said I knew. She took a step back and left me too it which I was glad off. It was all very calm and a bit surreal tbh like am I really in labour!! I wad not having the constant wave of contractions I had before. 
Sorry its a bit mumble jumble good luck ladies xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

all of you ladies out there in England/European countries... who are your most popular retailers like food, drug store chains, major department stores, coffee shop chains, or fast food chains? I am taking and accounting class and have to pick a US company and compare it to a comparable company outside the US that uses different accounting standards. I was going to do Toyota vs Ford but apparently Toyota reports financial data using US standards. Like I knew? LOL. Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

thanks MF!! That is awesome, now I want a water birth even more than before. Definitely going to inquire about it, but not get my hopes up so as not to be disappointed


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow Em thatsounds like a wonderful birth! Are you staying in hospital over night? I sooooo want a water birth now :haha:


----------



## cherrylee

Blue_bear said:


> Weds is my due date so who knows?! I think 13.2.13 is also a pretty cool dob!

Oh we share due dates!


----------



## future hopes

Congratulations em xx:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like you had a lovely birth :cloud9: How are you and little lady this evening? How does it feel to have a baby again? x x x


----------



## cherrylee

My DR did his first internal today, said I was 3cm and gave me a stretch and sweep. He said if I don't go in the next 24 hours he's on call weds night and to come in if I have any cramping so he can break my waters :D


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh hopefully it will kick things off Cherry! :happydance:

Well I won, OH is out now getting me some steak :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

haha steak over feet! Love it

Good luck Cherry! 3cm is fantastic!


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck Cherry!! I hope it works!


----------



## Blue_bear

Bump must have heard me moaning, my waters just broke at 6.30pm!!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

YAY!!!! That's brilliant, not long til baby is here!

I knew there would be more baby news before morning!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck ladies x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wowee, blue! Amazing! :) Good luck!!


----------



## embo216

ooh Bluebear good luck! How jealous am I :winkwink:


----------



## Blue_bear

No contractions yet....do I rest or bounce?!


----------



## cherrylee

Oh good luck blue!!! And thanks ladies :D


----------



## embo216

bounce!


----------



## Wiggler

Bounce!


----------



## future hopes

Awww good luck BLUE BEAR and CHERRY.:thumbup:

For those still waiting I really hope ure babies come soon I know wat it's like to go overdue and it sucks so my heart goes out to u all:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Cherry 3cm is fab! Hope the sweep works!

Blue...how exciting!!! Did they go with a gush? Or did they start leaking? Oh and BOUNCE!


----------



## PerpetualMama

damn Blue! That's_ awesome_!! I think Imma start moaning RIGHT now and hope my waters break too :haha: <3


----------



## babydreams85

PerpetualMama said:


> damn Blue! That's_ awesome_!! I think Imma start moaning RIGHT now and hope my waters break too :haha: <3

Omg, you and me both! :haha:

Good luck Blue!


----------



## PerpetualMama

babydreams we need to put in requests too! She put one in a few pages back. I officially request my little one come today! :winkwink:

Good luck Blue <3


----------



## Wiggler

Anyone else going to have their baby tonight? Come on Love Bugs!!! :happydance:

OH is home with my steak, about time too, I am STARVING! I wish he would hurry up and cook the damn thing though! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I WANT MY BABY NOW!!!



please :)


----------



## babydreams85

PerpetualMama said:


> babydreams we need to put in requests too! She put one in a few pages back. I officially request my little one come today! :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Blue <3

Yep, what she said!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Come out little man and stop tricking Mommy with false labor!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:


----------



## Blue_bear

They went with a definite gush! Like puddles into my socks lol. Really odd sensation as never had it with DS. I had been sat on my ball rotating my hips, I felt baby move but had no idea that would happen when I stood up. 
Trying to remain calm, still no contractions yet...


----------



## Miss Ashley

I don't know why I'm even surprised that another LO is popping out! :happydance: Seems we've got a good bunch of babies in here. A few come out and the rest all want to follow suit!

Congrats Blue Bear! :)

I'd like to put in a request as well... though I'm really looking forward to dinner out tonight so I'm going to put in my request for early tomorrow morning :blush:


----------



## babydreams85

Em that is awful! How sad, can't believe that happened!!! :(


----------



## babydreams85

Blue_bear said:


> They went with a definite gush! Like puddles into my socks lol. Really odd sensation as never had it with DS. I had been sat on my ball rotating my hips, I felt baby move but had no idea that would happen when I stood up.
> Trying to remain calm, still no contractions yet...

Wow! Guess I know what I will be doing for the rest of the night! :haha: Bounce bounce bounce!!! :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

OMG embo! That is horrible! Did she lose the baby because they let her go so overdue? My last OB got mad at me for refusing to be induced at 41 weeks. I'm terrified of going too far over for that exact reason. My heart is breaking for her :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:

OMG :cry: Keeping patch and her family in my thoughts.

Massive hugs sweetie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss Ashley

embo216 said:


> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:

So sudden ?! What happened? That is (of course, obviously) my worst nightmare :( :cry: I don't even want to imagine... my heart goes out to her.


----------



## Newt4

embo216 said:


> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:

That's horrible! I can't believe they let her go 17 day late though. Malpractice suite maybe.

Blue good luck and :happydance::happydance:

Cherry 3cm down 7 to go :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue_bear said:


> They went with a definite gush! Like puddles into my socks lol. Really odd sensation as never had it with DS. I had been sat on my ball rotating my hips, I felt baby move but had no idea that would happen when I stood up.
> Trying to remain calm, still no contractions yet...

Just be careful. Is little one engaged?


----------



## embo216

She only found out today when they scanned to check to see if baby was still happy in there. Such an amazing lady- I hope the next few days are gentle to her and her family for when she delivers her angel :nope:


----------



## babydreams85

I can't imagine what she must be going through, my thoughts are with her family!


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:

Wow, so sad. Ive seen her around the forum a few times of the last few weeks. Cant believe thats happened :nope:



Blue_bear said:


> They went with a definite gush! Like puddles into my socks lol. Really odd sensation as never had it with DS. I had been sat on my ball rotating my hips, I felt baby move but had no idea that would happen when I stood up.
> Trying to remain calm, still no contractions yet...

Arrghh Im so jealous!! Best of luck Blue!!



Newt4 said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:
> 
> That's horrible! I can't believe they let her go 17 day late though. Malpractice suite maybe.
> 
> Blue good luck and :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Cherry 3cm down 7 to go :)Click to expand...

From what I have read on her posts, she wanted to wait a few more days to let labour happen naturally. The hospital were doing what they were supposed to by keeping an eye on her/scanning her etc.



embo216 said:


> She only found out today when they scanned to check to see if baby was still happy in there. Such an amazing lady- I hope the next few days are gentle to her and her family for when she delivers her angel :nope:

I hope the next few days are gentle too :cry: Such a shame :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw that poor poor lady :(, I feel for her so badly.

Blue and Cherry - Get those babies out! 
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

smileyfaces said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:
> 
> That's horrible! I can't believe they let her go 17 day late though. Malpractice suite maybe.
> 
> Blue good luck and :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Cherry 3cm down 7 to go :)Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have read on her posts, she wanted to wait a few more days to let labour happen naturally. The hospital were doing what they were supposed to by keeping an eye on her/scanning her etc.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, was she on this forum?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I hope the coming days and weeks are as gentle as they can be on her and her family, I can't even begin to imagine what she is going through :(


----------



## embo216

Yep she's quite a active member on 3rd tri x


----------



## rem_82

good luck blue and cherry. hope u have great deliveries.

everyone else, seriously get OH's in the bedroom, it worked for me twice!!!

congrats midnight.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh my goodness! What was her username? Oh holy cow, that is awful :(.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

rem_82 said:


> good luck blue and cherry. hope u have great deliveries.
> 
> everyone else, seriously get OH's in the bedroom, it worked for me twice!!!
> 
> congrats midnight.

I am tonight :winkwink:. I threatened him :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, that is so sad. :( My heart goes out to her. <3

I think delivering a stillborn has to be the worst thing ANYONE can ever go through. My cousin had to do it at 6 months' gestation. Horrible.


----------



## Wiggler

rem_82 said:


> good luck blue and cherry. hope u have great deliveries.
> 
> everyone else, seriously get OH's in the bedroom, it worked for me twice!!!
> 
> congrats midnight.

It worked with me for the other 2, first time DTD in months and bang, 4 hours later I was in labour both times. It hasn't worked this time, OH's junk is obviously defective in his old age!


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh, that is so sad. :( My heart goes out to her. <3
> 
> I think delivering a stillborn has to be the worst thing ANYONE can ever go through. My cousin had to do it at 6 months' gestation. Horrible.

Aw, poor girl. :(

My mum delivered twins at 5 months stillborn, she was heartbroken.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am rotating, rotating, rotating those hips! It's probably making Baby very dizzy! Haha! :haha:


----------



## embo216

We had jiggy jiggy and it brought on nothing! I can't bring myself to do it this big, seriously I am just so uncomfy at this stage :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> We had jiggy jiggy and it brought on nothing! I can't bring myself to do it this big, seriously I am just so uncomfy at this stage :nope:

DIY? :blush::winkwink::haha:


----------



## embo216

:blush:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, DIY may work Embo! ;)
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Apparently OH isn't just making me steak, he is making me a whole nice meal. I suppose we can try DTD again, as he has made an effort :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

rem_82 said:


> good luck blue and cherry. hope u have great deliveries.
> 
> everyone else, seriously get OH's in the bedroom, it worked for me twice!!!
> 
> congrats midnight.

I've been stealing prostaglandins for 8 weeks! Every chance I get. COME ON AND WORK already...please :blush:


----------



## smileyfaces

Can I ask seriously, is it the Big O or the sperm that is supposed to help? Because I dont O from sex. Ever. :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

BeccaxBump said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Somehow don't think it'll be me having my baby tonight :( Feeling really down actually, the lovely lady who I mentioned earlier who is 17 days over lost her little one. It's really effected me and I can't stop thinking about her :cry:
> 
> That's horrible! I can't believe they let her go 17 day late though. Malpractice suite maybe.
> 
> Blue good luck and :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Cherry 3cm down 7 to go :)Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have read on her posts, she wanted to wait a few more days to let labour happen naturally. The hospital were doing what they were supposed to by keeping an eye on her/scanning her etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, was she on this forum?
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Yes, I see her around quite a lot.


----------



## Wiggler

I think it's a mixture of both. 

If you don't O from sex you could always try nipple stimulation, it releases the same hormones :D


----------



## smileyfaces

I have tried my breast pump out a few times, is that like the same thing as nipple stimulation? 

If it is the O then I dont mind doing it myself :lol: Just wait till OH goes to sleep downstairs on the couch after sex ( he sleeps downstairs nowadays so I get the bed to myself :D )


----------



## embo216

When we DTD I actually put a pillow under my bottom and didn't shower for half an hour- so gross but I thought it might work! its both I read. I do get a big O if I'm on top :blush:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> Apparently OH isn't just making me steak, he is making me a whole nice meal. I suppose we can try DTD again, as he has made an effort :haha:

might just be your lucky night Wiggler :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I always lie with his stuff inside me for ages afterwards, cant let it go to waste :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh dinner time :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> Ooooh dinner time :)

Enjoy!!!! ;)


----------



## PerpetualMama

me too smiley.
I don't mind taking care of myself if it doesn't happen during, or any time in between frolic and frolic. If I knew it would help I'd try it more often.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh wait here! Do I have to orgasm? And do you need the sperm to sit up you a while? :dohh:
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Enjoy your steak! I have to shower ASAP after DTD- can't stand it :lol:


----------



## Jembug

Midnight so glad you got your water birth.... Ladies seriously if you get the offer to take the water birth, you gotta go for it just amazing!!

That's so sad about that lady and her baby, will be thinking of her.

Goodluck ladies, read up on you all but you all talk way to much to comment, ha ha xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

BeccaxBump said:


> Oh wait here! Do I have to orgasm? And do you need the sperm to sit up you a while? :dohh:
> xoxox

his stuff is supposed to help soften and ripen the cervix so I try to lay completely still for as long as I can. It has worked wonders this pregnancy. all this dtd and I'm 2 cm and "soft like butter" as my OB put it. Never in my 5 other full term pregnancies did I ever dilate before 40 weeks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We didnt do the dtd for a week before I had her. Was too uncomfortable lol dont think I did much different yesterday at all? X just shows the rlt does not always work as she was my earliest and didnt use it x


----------



## BeccaxBump

So it's not the orgasm? It's his sperm? 
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

Apparently, the prostaglandins work better when swallowed...


----------



## BeccaxBump

Blue_bear said:


> Apparently, the prostaglandins work better when swallowed...

Yeah, that ain't happening with me...
xoxox


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Apparently, the prostaglandins work better when swallowed...
> 
> Yeah, that ain't happening with me...
> xoxoxClick to expand...

^^^ what she said :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Blue_bear said:


> Apparently, the prostaglandins work better when swallowed...

And I think my dinner is about to make a return :sick:


----------



## embo216

What did you have with your steak :D


----------



## Wiggler

Steak, mild peppercorn sauce, button mushroom, chips, roasted veg and asparagus :cloud9: it was soooo good, I am stuffed!

OH is breathing sooooo loudly, I swear he is the most annoying person in the universe when I am pregnant!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wiggler said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Apparently, the prostaglandins work better when swallowed...
> 
> And I think my dinner is about to make a return :sick:Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bec, the female orgasm is meant to help too, yes. When I had those "contractions" last week, I had one and he finished inside. :haha:

While we're on the subject... I just had a route around for my cervix, and it's too high to feel, so I'm guessing labour is quite far off. :p


----------



## Wiggler

mrsswaffer said:


> Bec, the female orgasm is meant to help too, yes. When I had those "contractions" last week, I had one and he finished inside. :haha:
> 
> While we're on the subject... I just had a route around for my cervix, and it's too high to feel, so I'm guessing labour is quite far off. :p

I have been checking too, mine is coming down slowly, and it is super soft, too high to feel if I am dilated yet though :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Bec, the female orgasm is meant to help too, yes. When I had those "contractions" last week, I had one and he finished inside. :haha:
> 
> While we're on the subject... I just had a route around for my cervix, and it's too high to feel, so I'm guessing labour is quite far off. :p

Ah, my lovely fiancé has his work cut out then :haha:. Are you ok to touch your cervix hun? It might drop suddenly y'know, out of no where.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I hope it's okay to check it! :wacko: I actually felt myself bear down too (like when I used to chart cervix position), and am not sure what effect that has! Eep! I didn't get to touch it though, so I will just keep trying every so often. :)


----------



## smileyfaces

You swallowers made me gag hahaha!!

I have been tryin to feel for my cervix but have had no luck. Earlier in the shower I thought I *might* have reached but it was super duper soft so Im not sure.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm scared to check, I'm not the most gentle of people when it comes to myself. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I figured if OH can put his lovepole in there, I can check myself with freshly washed and sanitised hands :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh, but don't you make yourself bleed? :(
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I cut my nails super short and am very very gentle.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, it's not prodding it or scraping it - just touching to find out where it is! :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh, I didn't realise you could. I might have a feel in the shower, when I'm all clean :). Didn't even know it lowered when labour is close.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

The midwives have to be able to get to it for a S&S using their fingers, so I figured if I can't feel it, they won't be able to. :shrug:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Unless they have very very long fingers, but that would be kind of messed up.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Dont think OH is gunna have sex with me tonight because we had a row earlier...damn. Must think ahead before I start arguments in future! :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

smileyfaces said:


> Dont think OH is gunna have sex with me tonight because we had a row earlier...damn. Must think ahead before I start arguments in future! :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg I couldnt touch my own cervix lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

Can't even find mine, my vagina has eaten it!
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

:rofl: We're in the same boat!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Glad I'm not the only one, Bex! Although I feel like everything is tight up there. Weird!
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ffs wards noisy n I just got her settled fffffssss


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Hopefully it settles down soon so you and your little lady can get some rest. How are you feeling hun? Must be lovely to finally have her here to cuddle :cloud9:


----------



## gflady

My MW said I could perform the S&S on myself if my cervix is low enough. Don't think I will tho. I've had the biggest appetite tonight! It's ridiculous.

DH's gran is stable at mo so I hope baby gets a move on tonight so she can meet him before she passes. X


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think I would have the guts to S&S myself! I'm not even sure if I want the MW doing it :haha:

Sending lots of labour dust your way hun x x x


----------



## gflady

Thanks wiggler. Don't think I'd be certain enough to know what I'm doing either! I'm not very good with my own bits :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

BeccaxBump said:


> Can't even find mine, my vagina has eaten it!
> xoxox

I'm at my kitchen table laughing my ass off :rofl: I think I might pee myself, no fair!
I can't get past my big belly to reach that far in, not sure how to get there fom here :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I squat down to check :haha:

Anyways my lovelies, bedtime for me. Can't wait to see if there is any more baby news in the morning. Sleep well, or not if you are pushing a baby out :kiss: x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

gladfly, is she lucid?


----------



## tntrying22

oh embo :( so sorry about her LO - I can't imagine :cry:

Yay Blue and cherry!:happydance:

DH is being hard to convince to dtd - cant blame him - who would want to be sexy with a huge pregnant woman covered in a miserable rash :cry::cry::cry:

Oh well least I have my date for induction - I've been spending the day trying to get work items in order so I leave them prepared :)

Question for you ladies - what was baby doing when you all were in labor or having contractions? Do they move around and have sleep periods like when you are just pregnant?


----------



## babydreams85

BeccaxBump said:


> Can't even find mine, my vagina has eaten it!
> xoxox

:haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:

It's not easy to feel. I've been doing my own cervical checks for weeks (did it while TTC too). With the belly it's definitely challenging. I put one foot on the lid of the toilet and the other on the floor, sort of squat down, and put in my index and middle finger and push them in as far as I can. I wish I knew how to do my own S&S...I would! Now that I'm somewhat dilated when I go to check it I put my finger in and swirl it around...but I doubt that's enough LOL


----------



## babydreams85

PS-All the sex in the world hasn't helped me. DH has been happy to comply. Neither sperm nor DIY techniques did a damn thing lol


----------



## Newt4

There was actually a peer viewed studying showing that sex actually didn't help bring on labour. I think it worked for 40% of the couples.


----------



## PerpetualMama

can't find mine that I know of...it's all just soft and squishy in there, coagulated glop on fingers after, perhaps that's more plug...


----------



## mrsswaffer

Probably, PM. All I had was creamy CM after checking. Humph!


----------



## babydreams85

I get big pieces of plug everytime I check PM.


----------



## cherrylee

Oh Embo that poor woman :( my condolences to her.

My contractions went from every five minutes to three minutes but not painful at all and now ten minutes BLAH! They are just crampy so DH and I dtd but nothing has helped :(


----------



## babydreams85

cherrylee said:


> Oh Embo that poor woman :( my condolences to her.
> 
> My contractions went from every five minutes to three minutes but not painful at all and now ten minutes BLAH! They are just crampy so DH and I dtd but nothing has helped :(

:hugs: Hope it happens soon for you! You are nicely dilated so I bet it won't be long. :winkwink:


----------



## cherrylee

Fx lol. My DR sounded excited for me when he checked hahaha men are weirdos!


----------



## fides

read through everything but now my mind is blank in responding to everyone - just keep thinking about patch. :cry:


----------



## Jembug

Poor Ruby is bouncing away on my chest through laughter! Bb so needs a like button!

Ruby was very quiet all day Thursday and the Friday- the day she came... On the Thursday my bump felt heavy and I had period pains when I stood up.
During labour I could only feel the odd leg movement and she had hiccups about an hour before delivery.

My second LO was very very fidgety before my labour began, so much so I was wandering if she was trying to climb out??

So my two were very different in little ways..? Can't remember what my first did?

Ment to say sorry GF, hope you recieve good news in the morning x


----------



## fides

I did have my 41 week appt today - everything was fine with baby and me (such a relief!!), so i do have a few more days to get LO out. i'm 4cm now, fully effaced, and baby's fully engaged - she said the last few times she was able to push on his head and he'd move back a bit but now he's stuck. had my 3rd sweep, too. i have to admit i'm getting my hopes up again - 4 cm sounds like such a good number to me - some even count that as active labor! :happydance:


----------



## Newt4

4 cm sounds awesome just 6 more to go and baby!

I hope labour happens tonight for you!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yay, won't be long Fides!! :happydance:

Well I can safely say I am NEVER DTD again until my pelvis is better, I have never felt pain like it, my pelvis felt like it was going to break apart :cry: Its 1am here and I have no idea how I am meant to sleep with my pelvis hurting this much :cry:


----------



## Jembug

Hugs wiggler! And Fides you must have words with your cheeky baby!!!


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> Well I can safely say I am NEVER DTD again until my pelvis is better, I have never felt pain like it, my pelvis felt like it was going to break apart :cry: Its 1am here and I have no idea how I am meant to sleep with my pelvis hurting this much :cry:

awww, :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs sasha xxx

I never did get regular contractions they were all over from 3-10mins even transition but I just listened to body xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm still here with no contractions. Hump. Just phoned in as got some blood, am to keep an eye on it for half hour or so then if not il have to go in this morning for a check over.
If nothing happens then il be asked back tonight to start induction.....I really don't want to be induced....


----------



## cherrylee

Oh man I'm feeling so sick, my tummy is upset and I've gagged a few times. I got dizzy and had a clear out. I don't know if this is pregnancy related but I feel so damn gross and sick ugh, I hope it gets better soon this is horrible!


----------



## Newt4

Feel better cherry!


----------



## Blue_bear

I was awfully sick with my DS, make sure you stay hydrated Cherry xx


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks Newt, I'm hoping this is a labour sign as I hear about clear outs and being sick ect but I've never had it with my last three. LO is super active right now and I'm exhausted but can't sleep!!

Oh but last night I did manage to find a torrent site and downloaded the last five episodes of OBEM lol. Made my night to watch :)

EDIT: didn't see your post Blue, good call on staying hydrated its probably a good idea since the clear out blah!


----------



## fides

Blue_bear said:


> I'm still here with no contractions. Hump. Just phoned in as got some blood, am to keep an eye on it for half hour or so then if not il have to go in this morning for a check over.
> If nothing happens then il be asked back tonight to start induction.....I really don't want to be induced....




cherrylee said:


> Oh man I'm feeling so sick, my tummy is upset and I've gagged a few times. I got dizzy and had a clear out. I don't know if this is pregnancy related but I feel so damn gross and sick ugh, I hope it gets better soon this is horrible!

:hugs: to you both.



i'm off to bed now - hope to wake up to some birth announcements in here! :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Sasha, hope your pelvic pain improved.

Blue, hope baby's getting a move on. Same for you fides.

Cherry, hope you feel better soon.

PM, I don't think gran is lucid- don't know much because DH had just spoken to his dad and is rubbish and getting details! Think she's mostly sedated.

39 weeks today for me :) what to do to fill the time...

Anymore babies overnight?


----------



## Wiggler

Still pregnant here :haha:

Had about 2 hours sleep in all, not even in one go :cry: Pelvis is agony and I NEED some sleep. I am so so so angry with OH, selfish twat couldn't even keep Dylan quiet last night so I could sleep.


----------



## gflady

:hugs: wiggler, that's rubbish. Can you nap today? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( I spent all Sunday in a mood with ryan. Maybe its a sign lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Probably not :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:-( hugs fingers crossed your pelvis eases or you have the baby. X


----------



## PerpetualMama

2 am, been up since 12:30 am with only about 2 1/2 hours sleep. My mind is racing. Ugh. My evening sucked. I was trying to get homework done and DS (6) who had been home all day due to blizzard clean up was nagging the crap out of me and wouldn't wait patiently for a few minutes for me to finish my last problem so I snapped at him. I felt so down as it seems that's all I do lately, and DH has been a real bear with him lately too. Then I got an e mail back from the bank handling our home loan explaining what a "fully executed extension to the purchase and sales agreement" is. Basically they need more time to determine where DH and I stand before we can close on the house, so it's getting put off some-maybe a week or so- which screws up our financing option for our flooring and also gives us less time to fix the place up before we have to be out of this place. This also has me nervous now that I've put out all this money and we may not even get the loan. I'm also super nervous now that my OB never scheduled my NST and fluid check (so I'm calling her first thing this morning to get that done). Hearing what happened to that poor lady and her LO has really heightened my anxiety about my LO's safety and my advanced age. Soooo, I was in a mood and when I finally talked to DH about it I started blubbering like a baby. Later he asked how long after I have the baby should my moods and hormones even out. I told him within a few weeks I guess...then asked him when HIS hormones and bitchiness were going to even out :haha: (At least I have an excuse!!)


----------



## Wiggler

PM - :hugs:

Sorry about the pity party ladies, I am just really starting to struggle with this pain and the constant lack of sleep.


----------



## PerpetualMama

^^^sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## PerpetualMama

we're almost there wiggler :hugs:
here I am complaining wah wah and you've got actual pain to deal with. I'll shut up now. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Shh dont be sorry either of you xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

You would think after 4 1/2 years of it I would stop being a wimp :haha: The plus side from last night is I had some pretty regular tightenings for about 4-5 hours, hopefully they did something to make it a bit easier when the real deal starts.

Right ladies, we need some more babies today! PUUUSSSSHHHH!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> Probably, PM. All I had was creamy CM after checking. Humph!

Same :(



cherrylee said:


> Oh Embo that poor woman :( my condolences to her.
> 
> My contractions went from every five minutes to three minutes but not painful at all and now ten minutes BLAH! They are just crampy so DH and I dtd but nothing has helped :(

Fingers crossed it picks up for you Cherry!



fides said:


> read through everything but now my mind is blank in responding to everyone - just keep thinking about patch. :cry:

Me too, its so awful :cry: Poor woman.



fides said:


> I did have my 41 week appt today - everything was fine with baby and me (such a relief!!), so i do have a few more days to get LO out. i'm 4cm now, fully effaced, and baby's fully engaged - she said the last few times she was able to push on his head and he'd move back a bit but now he's stuck. had my 3rd sweep, too. i have to admit i'm getting my hopes up again - 4 cm sounds like such a good number to me - some even count that as active labor! :happydance:

4cm?! Woweee! Why the hell is this baby not here already?! :haha: Yu're next Fides!



Wiggler said:


> Oooh yay, won't be long Fides!! :happydance:
> 
> Well I can safely say I am NEVER DTD again until my pelvis is better, I have never felt pain like it, my pelvis felt like it was going to break apart :cry: Its 1am here and I have no idea how I am meant to sleep with my pelvis hurting this much :cry:

Aw no :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.



Blue_bear said:


> I'm still here with no contractions. Hump. Just phoned in as got some blood, am to keep an eye on it for half hour or so then if not il have to go in this morning for a check over.
> If nothing happens then il be asked back tonight to start induction.....I really don't want to be induced....

Try and stay as active as you can throughout the day, go for a long walk, bounce on your ball, do some housework etc. Hope everything starts up for you!



Wiggler said:


> Still pregnant here :haha:
> 
> Had about 2 hours sleep in all, not even in one go :cry: Pelvis is agony and I NEED some sleep. I am so so so angry with OH, selfish twat couldn't even keep Dylan quiet last night so I could sleep.

:nope: Is there no one that can take the kids for you today so you can rest up?



PerpetualMama said:


> 2 am, been up since 12:30 am with only about 2 1/2 hours sleep. My mind is racing. Ugh. My evening sucked. I was trying to get homework done and DS (6) who had been home all day due to blizzard clean up was nagging the crap out of me and wouldn't wait patiently for a few minutes for me to finish my last problem so I snapped at him. I felt so down as it seems that's all I do lately, and DH has been a real bear with him lately too. Then I got an e mail back from the bank handling our home loan explaining what a "fully executed extension to the purchase and sales agreement" is. Basically they need more time to determine where DH and I stand before we can close on the house, so it's getting put off some-maybe a week or so- which screws up our financing option for our flooring and also gives us less time to fix the place up before we have to be out of this place. This also has me nervous now that I've put out all this money and we may not even get the loan. I'm also super nervous now that my OB never scheduled my NST and fluid check (so I'm calling her first thing this morning to get that done). Hearing what happened to that poor lady and her LO has really heightened my anxiety about my LO's safety and my advanced age. Soooo, I was in a mood and when I finally talked to DH about it I started blubbering like a baby. Later he asked how long after I have the baby should my moods and hormones even out. I told him within a few weeks I guess...then asked him when HIS hormones and bitchiness were going to even out :haha: (At least I have an excuse!!)

Oh dear, so when do you hear back from them? :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> :hugs:
> 
> You would think after 4 1/2 years of it I would stop being a wimp :haha: The plus side from last night is I had some pretty regular tightenings for about 4-5 hours, hopefully they did something to make it a bit easier when the real deal starts.
> 
> *Right ladies, we need some more babies today! PUUUSSSSHHHH!!!*

I soooo hope its me!! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You are certainly not a wimp sasha!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm still two people here. Up early this morning to make (American style) pancakes for DH's breakfast before he goes off to work. :) I <3 Pancake Day! And for Lent, I think I'll give up being pregnant sometime in the next 40 days/nights...!


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks ladies, just had another little nap so I'm all good to go. Lol. Have to call the hospital to arrange going in soon, then I intend to spend the day walking/being active. It's a horrible feeling when your waters are still gushing though! 

I'm missing DS so badly :( will go and see him after the hospital if we still have no signs.


----------



## smileyfaces

Im goimg to try andkeep active today (for a change). Nice walk with LO and lots of pelvic rotations on the ball!


----------



## Wiggler

Blue - I hope things kick off for you soon :hugs:

Smiley - A nice active day sounds good, I am going to have a nice lazy day and try to calm this awful pain down! 

I think I am going to let Dylan nap today if he wants, then I will stuff my ears with wool tonight and OH will HAVE to deal with him, nights are always super "fun" if Dylan naps too :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone! 

Blue bear hope they start soon to avoid the induction :hugs: My waters gushed like yours with my 2nd :)

Fides- 4cm is amazing! Let's hope your baby is coming!!

Sasha your dinner sounded lush mmmm

Em hope you got settled on the ward in the end- that's my most unfavourite thing about hospitals :nope:

No baby here- not a sign! Sweep tomorrow though- I am going to take it considering everything that happened with patch. I cannot get it out of my head that the reason he isn't coming is somethings stopping him :shrug: OH just says its because he was so sick and he needs extra growing time- I prefer that idea but my hearts saying different. I'm 3 weeks more pregnant than I ever was with my 2nd. I thought I'd have a 3 week old baby by now :(


----------



## gflady

Lots of :hugs: to pm and wiggler

Good luck blue!

I think I'm going to go for a walk today and have a nap at some point. Might try making a veggie lasagne. Never made one before, anyone know a good recipe for it? X


----------



## gflady

Try not to worry embo, OH is probs right. LO is probs hush having some extra chill out time before he has to face the world. Sounds wise to me :)


----------



## Wiggler

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/65952_527887550589709_682069834_n.jpg This is the dinner, OH took a pic and FB'ed it :haha:

em - :hugs: He will be here soon :hugs: :hugs:

gf - sounds like a lovely day, no idea on the recipe, lemme see what I can dig up :)


----------



## gflady

MrsS, your pancakes sound great! I want some now. I think I'll give up being pregnant for lent too. Usually give up chocolate but that defo won't be happening this year!


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/10603/images/10603_MEDIUM.jpg
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/10603/roasted-vegetable-lasagne I try the recipes on the BBC good food site all the time, they turn out really well :)


----------



## gflady

Thanks wiggler. Your meal looks amazing!!!! Wish my DH could cook.


----------



## Blue_bear

My DH is a chef, I love it!! :)


----------



## Wiggler

OH can make roast dinners, steak and fry ups, "real food" like lasagne, pasta sauces etc etc he is useless at, but I am good at those so I am set.

Oooh Blue I am jealous, I wish OH was a chef, that would be awesome!


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo :hugs: It is awful what happened, but try not to let it have a negative effect on your pregnancy. These things are very very rare and it is just an awful tragedy what happened to Patch. Why was bubba poorly earlier in your pregnancy? I think I must have missed that? Its okay if you dont want to say :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh Sasha that steak dinner looked wonderful! My OH has only ever cooked for me once and it was dire :rofl:


----------



## gflady

My DH can literally only do fried egg, or make pasta and heat up a sauce to go with it! He did make a stir fry for me once and it tasted dreadful! Blue, so jealous of you having a chef DH!


----------



## Wiggler

The first meal OH ever made for me was carbonara. It was the most vile thing I ever tastes. Bless him he looked so proud of himself so I ate the lot and told him how delish it was. Yuuuuck! 

He is a good kitchen helper though, I get him to chop the veg and whisk stuff, all the bits I hate doing :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

My pancakes...

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/382256_10152537988925114_1800532919_n.jpg

:D


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh they look amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Looking good!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

They were yummers! A nice set up for the day. :)


----------



## rem_82

seriously u guys like to talk!!! a lot!! everytime i come on here i have to go backwards about 10 pages!!! but u have made me laugh!!! 
wiggler i'm sorry your pelvis is hurting!!! hope it eases soon!!!

Hope those starting labout get to hold their LO's soon. 

we got a phonecall in the middle of the night to say my OH's dad died this morning. He is gutted. he was gonna drive down to london this morning as they said he was deteriorating. He has gone down there now to sort things out. Hate that I'm not there to support him. Its too long a drive for a newborn though. Feel a bit helpless, and for the first time, unemotional!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I am so sorry to hear that Rem :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohh, how sad Ruth. I saw your Facebook status earlier. :( :hugs: to you, your OH and family.


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Rem :hugs: Im sorry to hear your bad news. Thinking of you and your OH.

And Rem, just so its easier for you in future, you dont need to scroll back through pages, if you go to User Cp and then find this thread, at the side of the title there is a little tiny triangle that points downwards, click on that, and it will take you to the point at which you read up to last :) Sorry if you already knew that :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Argh the kids have too much energy today :brat:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I always forget about that, smiley! I click 'Last page' every time! :p


----------



## rem_82

no i didnt know that smiley. its a good thing to know.
well looks like my lesuire time is over, back to feedinfg the baby!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Its much easier than scrolling back!


----------



## gflady

I didn't know that either!

:hugs: rem, so sorry x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Didnt know that smiley. Thanks x


----------



## Jembug

I didn't know that either! Thanks :)

Sorry Ruth, that's real sad.

Hugs to everyone who needs it! Blue, hope things get moving xx

Ps, I hate my husband! He is a lazy good for nothing shit, snapping at my poor kids who just want some positive attention instead of him shouting at them.... I've been up all night and did the breakfast stuff an he is just got out of bed!

Sick of him!!!!! An it's day four, my boobs have fallen off and I just want to cry.
I feel Like I've not had the chance to take Ruby in and snuggle her up... Constantly tidying, cleaning an keeping the kids happy... Everyone days 'rest' how am I meant to rest when things need doing?????

Sorry ladies, wrong thread to vent now.. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs sweetie, tell him to stop being such a lazy shit, you should be resting and cuddling your new baby, not doing housework and running around after him :hugs: :hugs: Why don't you get him to take the kids out to the park or something so you can get some rest and snuggles with your gorgeous girly?


----------



## rem_82

jem my OH has been like that. a real pain in the rear end!!! Accept he has the audacity to complain he is tired!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Jem he sounds like he is being a complete dick :hugs: Have you told him how you feel about it all and that he is being lazy?x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( jem xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Booo, that sucks, Jem. :( :( Talk to him about it and get him to help out! You just had a baby, for God's sake!


----------



## smileyfaces

My word, Im feeling so lazy! I really badly wanna go for a walk and clean up and stuff but just cant even be bothered getting ready!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Oh dear, so when do you hear back from them? :hugs:[/QUOTE]

at least 48 hours before she gets my file back from the underwriter. I'm wiped out working on 2 1/2 hours sleep, starving, but the thought of food makes me ill :dohh: Maybe it's time for some :coffee:


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Embo :hugs: It is awful what happened, but try not to let it have a negative effect on your pregnancy. These things are very very rare and it is just an awful tragedy what happened to Patch. Why was bubba poorly earlier in your pregnancy? I think I must have missed that? Its okay if you dont want to say :hugs:

Thanks hun, he had parvo virus which made him really anaemic- I must have caught it from my son having slapped cheek and then baby got it from me. Baby had to have a blood transfusion at 21 weeks as by the time they realised something was wrong he was pretty much ready to give up:nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

rem_82 said:


> seriously u guys like to talk!!! a lot!! everytime i come on here i have to go backwards about 10 pages!!! but u have made me laugh!!!
> wiggler i'm sorry your pelvis is hurting!!! hope it eases soon!!!
> 
> Hope those starting labout get to hold their LO's soon.
> 
> we got a phonecall in the middle of the night to say my OH's dad died this morning. He is gutted. he was gonna drive down to london this morning as they said he was deteriorating. He has gone down there now to sort things out. Hate that I'm not there to support him. Its too long a drive for a newborn though. Feel a bit helpless, and for the first time, unemotional!!!!

:hugs: so sorry for your loss rem :cry:


----------



## embo216

Jembug said:


> I didn't know that either! Thanks :)
> 
> Sorry Ruth, that's real sad.
> 
> Hugs to everyone who needs it! Blue, hope things get moving xx
> 
> Ps, I hate my husband! He is a lazy good for nothing shit, snapping at my poor kids who just want some positive attention instead of him shouting at them.... I've been up all night and did the breakfast stuff an he is just got out of bed!
> 
> Sick of him!!!!! An it's day four, my boobs have fallen off and I just want to cry.
> I feel Like I've not had the chance to take Ruby in and snuggle her up... Constantly tidying, cleaning an keeping the kids happy... Everyone days 'rest' how am I meant to rest when things need doing?????
> 
> Sorry ladies, wrong thread to vent now.. Xx

oh hun that is not good! :grr:

I remember the boob thing- ouch so so sore :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg embo, I had no idea! Woah that must have been so scarey :nope: Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jem, you can come here to vent! Just because Ruby is on the outside doesn't make you less of a love bug <3 silly girl :hugs:
I can see me being in your shoes, unfortunately :nope:

As for husbands that cook-mine does! And he's usually pretty good at it too :happydance: If there's a kitchen gadget in the house, chances are he has had something to do with acquiring it. I love to bake and cook, but am so not a "I need this gadget" kind of person. He wants every tool, every convenience, even if it will only get used once every 2 years. We do NOT have a big kitchen, and the new house has an even smaller one :dohh:


----------



## embo216

It was a really shit time, plus the fact it made him have complications like his enlarged heart which he still has and a enlarged ventricle going into his brain. I'm sure he'll be fine but I guess we won't know till he arrives- finally!


----------



## embo216

PerpetualMama said:


> Jem, you can come here to vent! Just because Ruby is on the outside doesn't make you less of a love bug <3 silly girl :hugs:
> I can see me being in your shoes, unfortunately :nope:
> 
> As for husbands that cook-mine does! And he's usually pretty good at it too :happydance: If there's a kitchen gadget in the house, chances are he has had something to do with acquiring it. I love to bake and cook, but am so not a "I need this gadget" kind of person. He wants every tool, every convenience, even if it will only get used once every 2 years. We do NOT have a big kitchen, and the new house has an even smaller one :dohh:

I think you'll have your gorgeous little girl by the weekend- I really do!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hes a little fighter em xx


----------



## embo216

But shy- very shy! Sweep tomorrow though :) And they should give me a date for my induction for a week tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> It was a really shit time, plus the fact it made him have complications like his enlarged heart which he still has and a enlarged ventricle going into his brain. I'm sure he'll be fine but I guess we won't know till he arrives- finally!

Oh my word, I cant believe I didnt know this. Have they been doing any kind of regular check ups to make sure his heart is okay? Ww, its so amazing that they can treat him for parvo virus while hes in your tummy. Its incredible isnt it.

And yaaay for induction date (but lets hope you go before then :haha: )


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> It was a really shit time, plus the fact it made him have complications like his enlarged heart which he still has and a enlarged ventricle going into his brain. I'm sure he'll be fine but I guess we won't know till he arrives- finally!
> 
> Oh my word, I cant believe I didnt know this. Have they been doing any kind of regular check ups to make sure his heart is okay? Ww, its so amazing that they can treat him for parvo virus while hes in your tummy. Its incredible isnt it.
> 
> And yaaay for induction date (but lets hope you go before then :haha: )Click to expand...

When they first looked at him at kings that first time they started by asking if I have other children of preschool age :dohh: I just couldn't believe something like that could have caused all these problems! Its mental! Hopefully it means we're both immune to it now. I was having checks and even a MRI at kings every couple of weeks and the peds will want to check him over when he arrives. I hate that part as I had it with Lily too and I hated them touching my baby :growlmad: 

I'm really quite excited to find out how my cervix is doing tomorrow at the sweep :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Morning ladies! I slept in a wee bit, whoops :haha:. Hope you're all okay.

I have one wriggly baby today, other then that she's comfy in there.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> It was a really shit time, plus the fact it made him have complications like his enlarged heart which he still has and a enlarged ventricle going into his brain. I'm sure he'll be fine but I guess we won't know till he arrives- finally!
> 
> Oh my word, I cant believe I didnt know this. Have they been doing any kind of regular check ups to make sure his heart is okay? Ww, its so amazing that they can treat him for parvo virus while hes in your tummy. Its incredible isnt it.
> 
> And yaaay for induction date (but lets hope you go before then :haha: )Click to expand...
> 
> When they first looked at him at kings that first time they started by asking if I have other children of preschool age :dohh: I just couldn't believe something like that could have caused all these problems! Its mental! Hopefully it means we're both immune to it now. I was having checks and even a MRI at kings every couple of weeks and the peds will want to check him over when he arrives. I hate that part as I had it with Lily too and I hated them touching my baby :growlmad:
> 
> I'm really quite excited to find out how my cervix is doing tomorrow at the sweep :haha:Click to expand...

My baby needs checking when he is born too and needs to have an ultrasound to see what the problem is with his liver, I never needed anything like that with Oscar so I'll probably get all teritorial (sp?) over him :haha:

Hopefully both our babies will be just fine :hugs:

Arrghh I really wanna know what my cervix is doing!!


----------



## Wiggler

Em and Smiley - :hugs: I'm sure both your babies will be fine :hugs:

My cervix is a little lower again today... I check twice a day now. :haha:


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:


> Morning ladies! I slept in a wee bit, whoops :haha:. Hope you're all okay.
> 
> I have one wriggly baby today, other then that she's comfy in there.
> xoxox

Oh wow very jealous on the lie in!:haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh man! Everyone's cervix is doing what it should be, mine is just partying up high...stupid cervix.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Sleep, lie in? What do these words mean?!


----------



## Wiggler

Just found this for any babies born on Valentines Day who still need a name :haha:



> Whether your little cherub is due near Valentine's Day or you're just a sucker for all things valentine, a love-filled baby name inspired by this romantic holiday could be the perfect fit for the newest object of your affections.
> Baby girl names
> 
> Adore / Adorea
> Candy / Candi
> Cardyn
> Cherish / Cherrish
> Desire / Desiree
> Diamond / Diamonde
> Jewel
> Lace / Lacey / Lacee
> Lily
> Love / Lovely / Lovella / Lovelyn
> Passion
> Pink
> Roma - (from Valentine of Rome)
> Rose
> Ruby
> Serenade
> Tulip
> Valentine / Valentina
> 
> Baby boy names
> 
> Carde / Carder / Carden / Cardell
> Christian - (from Saint Valentine)
> Red / Redd
> Roman / Rome - (from Valentine of Rome)
> Rubyn
> Teddy
> Valentino / Valentin
> 
> Unisex baby names
> 
> Amore / Amour
> Cookie
> Court
> February
> Hart / Heart
> Val


----------



## BeccaxBump

I won't be getting them soon! :haha:.

And, COOKIE?!!! What name is that? 
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

embo216 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> Jem, you can come here to vent! Just because Ruby is on the outside doesn't make you less of a love bug <3 silly girl :hugs:
> I can see me being in your shoes, unfortunately :nope:
> 
> As for husbands that cook-mine does! And he's usually pretty good at it too :happydance: If there's a kitchen gadget in the house, chances are he has had something to do with acquiring it. I love to bake and cook, but am so not a "I need this gadget" kind of person. He wants every tool, every convenience, even if it will only get used once every 2 years. We do NOT have a big kitchen, and the new house has an even smaller one :dohh:
> 
> I think you'll have your gorgeous little girl by the weekend- I really do!Click to expand...

Oh my I hope so! DH is getting impatient, he was folding her little outfit yesterday smoothing out the wrinkles and marveling at the tiny socks. 

Just a few more hours til I call my OB to ask about the nst and fluid check. Can't believe neither of us thought to book it at my last visit.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

come on you stubourn little babas out you come:haha:


----------



## embo216

My Mum suggested Valentine if he comes the 14th :lol: I do quite like Teddy! OH would never allow it :(


----------



## Wiggler

I have a stubborn little baby bum sticking out under my ribs :haha:

We do need more babies though, if I can't go all gooey over my own stubborn baby, I want to go gooey over yours! Now push!!! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> My Mum suggested Valentine if he comes the 14th :lol: I do quite like Teddy! OH would never allow it :(

Ask him when you are pushing, he can't say no then :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I like Teddy too Em :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Teddy is a rather cool name :p.

I actually wanted Poppy, but my OH refused. Lily is beautiful though. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

My OH said no to Poppy too, I love the name Sophie, but I am seeing it EVERYWHERE now and it's putting me right off :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lily is around a lot too, but she's your baby hun, you would make her, her own Sophie.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My husband convinced everyone at work we will call her Valentina if she is born on the 14th :haha:

I have a sweep this Friday and am fully expecting the MW to not even be able to find my cervix :nope: I would quite like to just sleep until my induction now, I really can't see her coming before then tbh.


----------



## smileyfaces

We have Poppy for our back up name if he comes out a girl! But Ive taken a liking to Alice lately so would probs have that if he was a girl. But he is defo a boy so no need for girl names haha!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Alice is beautiful :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, morning sickness has attacked. I feel awful. Pretty sick of having morning sickness now! :(
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh no Becca :( hope you feel better soon


----------



## smileyfaces

Im off for a nap :happydance: LO has just fallen asleep so Im gunna go cuddle him in bed and sleep for a few hours (hopefully at least 2hrs, please pleas please please) :lol:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm going to have a snooze too! Getting up at 7:30am making pancakes has whacked me out, and it's catching up with me now. Luckily, I haven't yet got dressed! :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

Have nice naps ladies!
xoxox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what is this sleep thing you ladies talk of?


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good morning, ladies!

Just 7:30 here now! My OH is up making pancakes before work and will be saving some for me. I'm not quite ready to get out from under the covers...

Speaking of cooks... I do most of the cooking in the house. Went to school for it, actually! I've slowly been trying to teach OH the ways of the kitchen... when we got married he didn't even know how to boil pasta!

I started this food blog a couple of months back but since baby preparations haven't updated in a while... www.peasantfoodie.com

Hopefully will get back on the recipe invention train once baby and I are settled!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Afternoon ladies. Try not to worry about signs. I didnt have any lol xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

We know that lol! You shot her out :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Hoping I turn out like you MF! Keep thinking how nice it would be to all of a sudden start feeling contractions and have them be real! I have no signs either (unless you count the ones that are probably in my head). Hope you and LO are doing well!

Heading off to the Doc's this morn to have another internal and probably set an induction date... ugh. Really feel like my internal is going to show nothing once again! I hate that he makes me feel like I'm not doing any good! :growlmad: Need to be keeping the faith that my body knows what it's doing.


----------



## gflady

Good luck miss a!

:hugs: rem and jem. xxx

Becca hope you feel better soon.

I've been super lazy- went back to bed at 9:30 (been up since 5:30) and have been snoozing since then :) going to finally get up now and go for a walk. Figured I may as well make the most of sleeping time since it'll be a distant memory when baby decides to turn up. Probs won't be anytime soon. I have no idea what my body's going. To be honest, I don't think I'll be believe I'm actually in labour when it does finally happen. I reckon I'll be in denial.

Had an update on DHs gran- she's unconscious and is just being kept comfortable until she passes. So even if baby arrived now she wouldn't meet him anyway.


----------



## BeccaxBump

So sorry Gf :hugs:. They had my Nan like that in the end. She wasn't conscious and died sleeping. It's peaceful, very sad Ofc, but peaceful. You are in my thoughts, and your OH.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Thanks Becca. She's been ready to pass on for ages, bless her. Glad she's comfortable and unconscious so she doesn't have to experience pain. x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, it's a saving grace to know that. You really really don't want to let go, but you want her to be at peace. It probably won't hit you when she first goes, it took me a few days to think "She's really not here". Her daughter was heavily pregnant at the time, like yourself, and it was devastating for her not to be able to have her mum around when she was giving her another grandson.

She'll be there, in spirit.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Xxxx hugs xxx

Stay upright I swear it made me have fast labours lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, gflady, have they put her on the LCP? <3 <3

I've just woken up from my little nap, and feel worse! Haha! I'm feeling ill. :( I don't like it. A nice shower will help. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Do I still look high ladies? :(

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af5/Rebeccastarrr/BC256EBE-7375-4C2C-9283-F85B5B0BCCCE-436-0000002875A2920F_zpsc55e7146.jpg

xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Very cute belly, Becca! I'm a terrible judge at high/low though so I can't be of any help.


----------



## BeccaxBump

D'awww thank you :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

It looks a lot like mine hun. :shrug: I'm not going by how it looks, but how it feels - I'm getting a lot of nerve pain up/down my legs, so I know Baby's head is low and on the nerves!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, my legs are so crampy and weak lately, also my pelvis is getting shooting pains. So I'm guessing she's in there, and she's low.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

MrsS, yeah they've got her on LCP and the usual end of life meds which are defo helping. 

I always feel rough after a nap, yuck. 

I keep on getting lightening crotch. So annoying but i'm thinking it's a good sign :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oooo, hurts though doesn't it? I'm like "Wowwww, that hurt Lilybump", and then she does it again, she's gearing me up for the rest of my days with her :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, I often tell my baby off for headbutting/punching my cervix! Especially in these past couple of days - he/she is really strong by now! :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had lightening pains in my bits and also the joints at the tops of my legs ached bad about 2days before she was born x


----------



## BeccaxBump

MF, my legs ache so bad my poor OH has to push my up the stairs :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

I've been getting it on and off for a couple of weeks. It's really painful and embrarrassing because I yelp then DH thinks I've started going into labour!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Gf, mine is exactly the same. He goes "Don't do that! I panic" and I say "You try having a baby headbutt you in the vag, jeez!".
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Gf :hugs:

Im awake from my nap and LO is still fast asleep next to me snoring his little head off, bless him. Everytime I try to move he reaches out and grabs my arm in his sleep to stop me from leaving him :haha:

Just spoke to my friend, its her due date today and she has found out today se has pre eclampsia so is getting induced! 

MF what did your 'niggles' feel like when your labour was starting?xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> Gf :hugs:
> 
> Im awake from my nap and LO is still fast asleep next to me snoring his little head off, bless him. Everytime I try to move he reaches out and grabs my arm in his sleep to stop me from leaving him :haha:
> 
> Just spoke to my friend, its her due date today and she has found out today se has pre eclampsia so is getting induced!
> 
> MF what did your 'niggles' feel like when your labour was starting?xx

Just like period pains and only lasting about 40 secs but were waking me uo so couldnt sleep like I normally would x


----------



## embo216

Just got back from a early school run from Lilys school and I am proper proper tingly down there- how odd!


----------



## Miss Ashley

GF Lady! Just saw your comment on my blog. I'm excited that you're a blogger as well. I'll def be looking into your recipes :) Blog looks great as far as I've seen. You're MUCH more established than I am.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Oh, and I just had a little feel around for my cervix while in the shower... how could I not after reading all of last night's chat? Kind of scares me but I *think* I found it, and really low! Also very soft... if I had of tried I'm sure I could have gotten my finger in there... but I was too scared to go that far, haha.


----------



## gflady

Miss Ashley said:


> GF Lady! Just saw your comment on my blog. I'm excited that you're a blogger as well. I'll def be looking into your recipes :) Blog looks great as far as I've seen. You're MUCH more established than I am.

Thanks MissA! I barely do anything with it these days. Not sure if I'll carry on with it- seem to have lost my passion for food x


----------



## mrsswaffer

DH knows to ignore my moaning and whining now, until I tell him it feels like period pains. :haha: I was having a period-type pain yesterday, and told him it aches, then added, "...like period pain." His face lit up! :cloud9:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Haha that's how I've been feeling at the end of this pregnancy. I just cook because I have to... hoping it's not a permanent "re-forming of neurological paths in the transition to mommy-hood" and that I will get back into my hobby later... food has really been my main passion, would be so upsetting if it went away for good!

Lol, that's cute MrsS... who knew talk of period pains could get a man excited ever.


----------



## BeccaxBump

We need more babies tonight ladies! Push them out!
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> DH knows to ignore my moaning and whining now, until I tell him it feels like period pains. :haha: I was having a period-type pain yesterday, and told him it aches, then added, "...like period pain." His face lit up! :cloud9:

Wow mines to laid back like yesterday at 9 30am he said he was "just going to shop before we leave for hosp" say what lol I must have been 7cm!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bloody 'ell. :wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> DH knows to ignore my moaning and whining now, until I tell him it feels like period pains. :haha: I was having a period-type pain yesterday, and told him it aches, then added, "...like period pain." His face lit up! :cloud9:
> 
> Wow mines to laid back like yesterday at 9 30am he said he was "just going to shop before we leave for hosp" say what lol I must have been 7cm!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## gflady

MF :laugh2:

I agree becca, more babies please!


----------



## tntrying22

Morning ladies!

Condolences Rem on your father in law.

GF hugs - so sorry about her not getting to meet little one. She'll look down on you all though xx

AFM, my itching seems to be a tiny bit better today - I am still scheduled for my induction tomorrow. I want to keep it but if this looks better, when I get there wonder if they'll send me home? I don't know what to do...there is no cure for this except delivery, so I would be so pissed if it flared back up Thursday and there's no more appts until late next week. I think we just get it over with as long as the dr is still ok....

Might go for a walk soon and see if I can get things moving. I would LOVE to go into labor on my own today/tonight...that would be perfect.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Go for it tomorrow, whatever, hun. You'll be so relieved when you're not so itchy. <3


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> Had about 2 hours sleep in all, not even in one go :cry: Pelvis is agony and I NEED some sleep.

:( :hugs:



rem_82 said:


> we got a phonecall in the middle of the night to say my OH's dad died this morning. He is gutted.

so sorry for your loss :hugs:



tntrying22 said:


> AFM, my itching seems to be a tiny bit better today - I am still scheduled for my induction tomorrow. I want to keep it but if this looks better, when I get there wonder if they'll send me home? I don't know what to do...there is no cure for this except delivery, so I would be so pissed if it flared back up Thursday and there's no more appts until late next week. I think we just get it over with as long as the dr is still ok....

oh, good! glad you're feeling better - are you nervous/super excited about tomorrow? :happydance:



i completely forgot about today being Fat Tuesday - the pics you ladies posted of food have me super hungry!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

fides, are you STILL pregnant??!!! :wacko:


----------



## tntrying22

Both - I am nervous and excited :) I think it's just not knowing how long, will it stall out and I need a c section, how bad the pain will be, will he be ok when he comes out, will DH pass out LOL...so many variables!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

So sorry Rem :( hope your OH is okay.
xoxox


----------



## cherrylee

My condolences to you and your OHs family Rem.

So sorry GF, HUGS.

Those were some yummy looking food pictures LOL!

I'm still here with LO bootin around inside me. I'm still sick, on top of my cold and the symptoms I listed last night I feel a little shaky :( I looked them up, hopefully pre labour symptoms lol but my cramps died down early yesterday evening so I doubt it :(


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies. 

GF and Rem, so sorry! :hugs:

Cherry, hope you feel better soon!

TN hope everything goes well tomorrow--good luck! :flower:

Fides, just reach in and pull him out!! :haha:

Sorry if I missed anyone else's posts, had a lot of reading to do!

Feeling really emotional today...I have already cried about 5 times about silly little things. :cry: Don't know what might happen at my appointment on Thursday because I have to see a different doctor who I've only met once. Really nervous about that and what she might say as far as induction, etc. Wish I could just go ahead and have him on my own and not have to deal with anymore stressful appointments!!! :wacko:


----------



## Kitty_love

Rem-so sorry about you father in law. :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Got my appt for NST and AFI tomorrow at 10:30AM. I think she'll be fine, since she's super active in there, but I want then to check the fluid levels and her heart rate when she moves just to be certain she really IS ok. Was so hoping to have her today (We have birthdates on the 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, and 13th in my immediate family-all in different months then on the 24th and 26th. so a 12th would fit in perfectly with my numbers) It also would have been my parents 47th anniversary if they'd stayed married, and it's ex DH's birthday. Hmmm, real bad connection to the date just surfaced...let's scratch the 12th :nope:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Sorry about your FIL, REM :(

:hugs: Also sorry about your Gran, GF.

Just got back from my Doc's appointment and I :cry:the whole way home.

apparently my cervix is soft but it's still really high up. the doctor said she's "in no hurry" so i dont think he thinks she's coming out. He wanted to book an induction for next tues but I asked if she could have a couple more days because at that point I'll only be just over 41 weeks and he said we could do next friday, so I agreed to that.
Now im worried that the same thing is going to happen to me that happened to Patch :cry: I want to give her a chance to come out on her own but I'm worried that she's at risk being in there. I know I won't even be at 42 weeks yet next friday so it's not that long... but still, I just can't help but feel like I'm tempting fate. 
They'll check on her on this coming friday's ultrasound and if they see anything they don't like i'll have to stay in and have her that day.

I'm trying to decide if I should phone back and get that Tuesday induction date. :nope: The Doctor didn't seem concerned about letting her go until next Friday, just warned me about watching movements. 

I just really want her to come out on her own. 

What would you ladies do?


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck tomorrow tnt!

GF, sorry she won't get to meet your little boy :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Miss Ashley said:


> Sorry about your FIL, REM :(
> 
> :hugs: Also sorry about your Gran, GF.
> 
> Just got back from my Doc's appointment and I :cry:the whole way home.
> 
> apparently my cervix is soft but it's still really high up. the doctor said she's "in no hurry" so i dont think he thinks she's coming out. He wanted to book an induction for next tues but I asked if she could have a couple more days because at that point I'll only be just over 41 weeks and he said we could do next friday, so I agreed to that.
> Now im worried that the same thing is going to happen to me that happened to Patch :cry: I want to give her a chance to come out on her own but I'm worried that she's at risk being in there. I know I won't even be at 42 weeks yet next friday so it's not that long... but still, I just can't help but feel like I'm tempting fate.
> They'll check on her on this coming friday's ultrasound and if they see anything they don't like i'll have to stay in and have her that day.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should phone back and get that Tuesday induction date. :nope: The Doctor didn't seem concerned about letting her go until next Friday, just warned me about watching movements.
> 
> I just really want her to come out on her own.
> 
> What would you ladies do?

My first was 13 days overdue, induced at 12 days over. My second was 8 days over and "in distress" so I was induced, my 3rd was 14 days over and they wanted to induce but I convinced them to let me have just one more day and labor started that night. My 4th was 5 days over when waters broke (induction no contractions) and my 5th was 13 days over when my waters broke (induction no contractions) My 5th was in distress so the had me pushing at 7 cm to get him out while the doctor manually opened my cervix. He then scolded me for insisting on not being induced 6 days earlier. Now I am 42 and my risks of still birth are greater than when I was not quite 24 with number 3. I myself will accept induction, even though I HATE IT, because I am terrified that something will happen to my baby.
Take into consideration your age, if you're older I would definitely do the induction Tuesday. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Miss Ashley

PerpetualMama said:


> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your FIL, REM :(
> 
> :hugs: Also sorry about your Gran, GF.
> 
> Just got back from my Doc's appointment and I :cry:the whole way home.
> 
> apparently my cervix is soft but it's still really high up. the doctor said she's "in no hurry" so i dont think he thinks she's coming out. He wanted to book an induction for next tues but I asked if she could have a couple more days because at that point I'll only be just over 41 weeks and he said we could do next friday, so I agreed to that.
> Now im worried that the same thing is going to happen to me that happened to Patch :cry: I want to give her a chance to come out on her own but I'm worried that she's at risk being in there. I know I won't even be at 42 weeks yet next friday so it's not that long... but still, I just can't help but feel like I'm tempting fate.
> They'll check on her on this coming friday's ultrasound and if they see anything they don't like i'll have to stay in and have her that day.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should phone back and get that Tuesday induction date. :nope: The Doctor didn't seem concerned about letting her go until next Friday, just warned me about watching movements.
> 
> I just really want her to come out on her own.
> 
> What would you ladies do?
> 
> My first was 13 days overdue, induced at 12 days over. My second was 8 days over and "in distress" so I was induced, my 3rd was 14 days over and they wanted to induce but I convinced them to let me have just one more day and labor started that night. My 4th was 5 days over when waters broke (induction no contractions) and my 5th was 13 days over when my waters broke (induction no contractions) My 5th was in distress so the had me pushing at 7 cm to get him out while the doctor manually opened my cervix. He then scolded me for insisting on not being induced 6 days earlier. Now I am 42 and my risks of still birth are greater than when I was not quite 24 with number 3. I myself will accept induction, even though I HATE IT, because I am terrified that something will happen to my baby.
> Take into consideration your age, if you're older I would definitely do the induction Tuesday. Just my opinion though.Click to expand...

Thanks for this. It's good to hear that you were induced all those times and have healthy babies. I'm 25 and all has been well so far... I'm leaning towards trying to change to Tuesday... I've just freaked myself out with way too much reading and research on the risks of induction vs. natural birth.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Baby Isabella Rose was born 10th February :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ashley, big hugs :hugs:. 

Congrats Claire, beautiful name :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, Claire, congratulations!! Gorgeous name! :D <3 <3


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Claire :flower: Beautiful name x


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats, Claire!!


----------



## embo216

Congratulations Claire :)

I'll be 40+7 or 41 weeks tomorrow however you decide to do it :lol: I have a sweep booked for 1pm so fingers crossed that gets him going :shrug: I should also get a date for my induction at 42 weeks :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Claire!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Claire!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Claire! :happydance: xx


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats Claire!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, my bowels hurt bad tonight :(.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations Claire xx


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats Claire!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Claire!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats Claire! Beautiful name


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi ladies 
Had my little girl 8th February 
She's 6 pound 8 oz
Sarina :D


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations fruityi!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, I have a poorly tummy :(. 
xoxox


----------



## embo216

:hugs: Try some paracetamol and a warm bath hun, hope your better by morning :hugs:

No more babies this evening?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, early night for me I think, the poops make you feel really crap.

I was hoping for more babies :(.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Yea poops are awful :( Could be a sign of your body clearing out though :) Im quite constipated at the moment :nope:


----------



## embo216

It feels like everyone has abandoned this thread!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, we're super quiet tonight!

Hoping it's the start of my clear out, hope so anyways!

Being constipated is just as bad, that can be really painful too :(.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I was so constipated until about a week or so ago, much better now.


----------



## smileyfaces

Comgrats Fruiti!

I have been trying to get LO to sleep for an hour and 15 mins now :growlmad: while OH is sat downstairs drinking beer and watching football! Im so mad!!!!!!! Just wish he would go to friggin sleep and just wiah OH would have a bit compassion and lose his selfishness for one night!!!!

Promised OH we could have some sex tonight but he can think again now!!!


----------



## embo216

:grr: I wouldn't be happy wither Smiley! Deffo no sexy time for that!!


----------



## Wiggler

MEN!! :growlmad: Useless creatures at the best of time :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats fruity!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive just texted him telling him to turn the f*cking telly down coz I could hear it blasting from up here; he has turned it down but _still_ not come up to ask if I need any help!

LO is getting on my last nerve now keeps getting out of bed and banging his baby gate. I wouldnt mind but he is shattered! Just fighting his sleep! My back is killing from keep liftin him back into bed :(

JOY...there is silence from his room, think he has given in and drifted off, only taken nearly an hour and a half!

Sorry, pointless post :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Hope he sleeps well hun :hugs:


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Ive just texted him telling him to turn the f*cking telly down coz I could hear it blasting from up here; he has turned it down but _still_ not come up to ask if I need any help!
> 
> LO is getting on my last nerve now keeps getting out of bed and banging his baby gate. I wouldnt mind but he is shattered! Just fighting his sleep! My back is killing from keep liftin him back into bed :(
> 
> JOY...there is silence from his room, think he has given in and drifted off, only taken nearly an hour and a half!
> 
> Sorry, pointless post :lol:

I remember those days well hun :hugs: Its a bit easier when they get older as they understand a bit more- saying that my very well behaved little boy just woke up and cried for me :nope: He never ever ever does that so I reckon he must be a bit under the weather, I got a very rare cuddle from him though :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, I have all of this to come!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Fruity!!!


----------



## Wiggler

So tired and got so much to do tonight :(


----------



## embo216

Things can wait hun you need to rest if your tired, you don't want your blood pressure going up xx


----------



## Wiggler

Nah it's stuff that needs to be done before the baby comes and so really want it done tonight. I have to make a pie which shouldn't take too long and I'll leave the rest to OH. :haha:

She feels so so low tonight!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh man, don't be doing stuff at 10pm hun! Chill out, relax.

I'm in bed now, feeling rather crappy and got a baby on my bladder :dohh:. Urge to wee is so bad!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: It's gotta be done, our childcare fell through and our friends are helping us out with it so want to make them something nice. 

Hope you manage to sleep well hun :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Arghhh spoke to soon...he woke up again :dohh: Just this minute got him settled! That makes nearly two whole hours Ive been sat singing postman friggin pat to him    Remind me why I wanted another child?! :rofl:

I went downstairs and OH is sat in his work stuff, still not had a shower since getting home at 4pm (he is a gardener so he is filthy). He hasn't washed up. He hasn't made his lunch for tomorrow. In other words, he has done naff all while Ive been tending to our child for two hours. 

Wiggler, :hugs: you shouldnt be doing 'stuff' at this time, get in bed and leave everything till tomorrow xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: hugs to you to becca!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks girls :).

Smiley, why are you having another one?! And just punch your OH, men eh? They have no common sense...
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boo! It's all bladder and bowels at the end of pregnancy, isn't it? :( Feel better, Bec. :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm still here ladies and baby is still in my tummy!!


----------



## smileyfaces

How are you feeling Blue?


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm strapped to a monitor and just started pitocin, I was contracting already but they want to speed things up a bit as been over 24hours now. Not the way I wanted to go at all :( 
Whatever happens though my baby will be here on the 13th...


----------



## gflady

Congrats fruity and Claire!

Good luck blue!

Becca, feel better soon xxx


----------



## Newt4

Congrats fruity and good luck blue! 

I'm getting a cold :( baby is not allowed to come when I'm sick!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Miss Ashley said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Ashley said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your FIL, REM :(
> 
> :hugs: Also sorry about your Gran, GF.
> 
> Just got back from my Doc's appointment and I :cry:the whole way home.
> 
> apparently my cervix is soft but it's still really high up. the doctor said she's "in no hurry" so i dont think he thinks she's coming out. He wanted to book an induction for next tues but I asked if she could have a couple more days because at that point I'll only be just over 41 weeks and he said we could do next friday, so I agreed to that.
> Now im worried that the same thing is going to happen to me that happened to Patch :cry: I want to give her a chance to come out on her own but I'm worried that she's at risk being in there. I know I won't even be at 42 weeks yet next friday so it's not that long... but still, I just can't help but feel like I'm tempting fate.
> They'll check on her on this coming friday's ultrasound and if they see anything they don't like i'll have to stay in and have her that day.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should phone back and get that Tuesday induction date. :nope: The Doctor didn't seem concerned about letting her go until next Friday, just warned me about watching movements.
> 
> I just really want her to come out on her own.
> 
> What would you ladies do?
> 
> My first was 13 days overdue, induced at 12 days over. My second was 8 days over and "in distress" so I was induced, my 3rd was 14 days over and they wanted to induce but I convinced them to let me have just one more day and labor started that night. My 4th was 5 days over when waters broke (induction no contractions) and my 5th was 13 days over when my waters broke (induction no contractions) My 5th was in distress so the had me pushing at 7 cm to get him out while the doctor manually opened my cervix. He then scolded me for insisting on not being induced 6 days earlier. Now I am 42 and my risks of still birth are greater than when I was not quite 24 with number 3. I myself will accept induction, even though I HATE IT, because I am terrified that something will happen to my baby.
> Take into consideration your age, if you're older I would definitely do the induction Tuesday. Just my opinion though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this. It's good to hear that you were induced all those times and have healthy babies. I'm 25 and all has been well so far... I'm leaning towards trying to change to Tuesday... I've just freaked myself out with way too much reading and research on the risks of induction vs. natural birth.Click to expand...

It's not fun, but the end result is the same. As long as baby gets out safe, then that is doing your job as mommy. I wouldn't neverr ask for it, but if it is what baby needs I'd do anything


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats fruity and claire! :happydance:

Good luck Blue!

AFM, been having contractions all afternoon, just hoping it keeps up. Going to lay down for a nap and hope it picks up and doesn't go away. If it is "it" I need some sleep, been up almost 24 hours now. Not holding out hope :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations on the new babies xx

Dont worry about clear outs. I was desperately constipated all weekend! No clear out xx
So weird without baby bump now!


----------



## babydreams85

Cervix and pelvis are ouchie tonight. :( Baby boy is super active too...bouncing into all my organs!!!!! Might have been that cookie dough ice cream. :) 

PM I hope this is it for you and she comes tonight!

Good luck Blue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fides

ClaireJ23 said:


> Baby Isabella Rose was born 10th February :)




Fruitymeli said:


> Hi ladies
> Had my little girl 8th February
> She's 6 pound 8 oz
> Sarina :D


CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## fides

mrsswaffer said:


> fides, are you STILL pregnant??!!! :wacko:

yup. :dohh:



tntrying22 said:


> Both - I am nervous and excited :) I think it's just not knowing how long, will it stall out and I need a c section, how bad the pain will be, will he be ok when he comes out, will DH pass out LOL...so many variables!!

awww, hoping everything goes very well for you!!



babydreams85 said:


> Feeling really emotional today...I have already cried about 5 times about silly little things. :cry: Don't know what might happen at my appointment on Thursday because I have to see a different doctor who I've only met once. Really nervous about that and what she might say as far as induction, etc. Wish I could just go ahead and have him on my own and not have to deal with anymore stressful appointments!!! :wacko:

:hugs:



Miss Ashley said:


> apparently my cervix is soft but it's still really high up. the doctor said she's "in no hurry" so i dont think he thinks she's coming out. He wanted to book an induction for next tues but I asked if she could have a couple more days because at that point I'll only be just over 41 weeks and he said we could do next friday, so I agreed to that.
> Now im worried that the same thing is going to happen to me that happened to Patch :cry: I want to give her a chance to come out on her own but I'm worried that she's at risk being in there. I know I won't even be at 42 weeks yet next friday so it's not that long... but still, I just can't help but feel like I'm tempting fate.
> They'll check on her on this coming friday's ultrasound and if they see anything they don't like i'll have to stay in and have her that day.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should phone back and get that Tuesday induction date. :nope: The Doctor didn't seem concerned about letting her go until next Friday, just warned me about watching movements.
> 
> I just really want her to come out on her own.
> 
> What would you ladies do?

i would follow the doctor's instincts - i've read a lot about why some women go past EDD and others don't, and from what i understand, the EDD is just the peak average and it should really be a two week window on both sides - most deliveries happen on their own within 10-12 days on either side of that EDD. 

To be honest, Patch's loss has freaked me out, too, so I totally understand your worry. If I were you, I would ask for a full biophysical profile after hitting 41 weeks - the one with a bunch of tests not just ultrasound, then if anything at all comes up, they will recommend induction, and if everything's fine, you'll get some peace of mind.

My midwife just delivered a 43 week baby a few weeks ago, and her biophysical profile from a few days after 42 weeks was absolutely perfect. They really don't know why some women or babies take more time.

good luck in whatever you decide. :flower: 




Blue_bear said:


> I'm strapped to a monitor and just started pitocin, I was contracting already but they want to speed things up a bit as been over 24hours now. Not the way I wanted to go at all :(
> Whatever happens though my baby will be here on the 13th...

hoping things pick up right away!!! :hugs:



PerpetualMama said:


> AFM, been having contractions all afternoon, just hoping it keeps up. Going to lay down for a nap and hope it picks up and doesn't go away. If it is "it" I need some sleep, been up almost 24 hours now. Not holding out hope :nope:

ooh - hope this is it for you!


----------



## Blue_bear

Have had epidural put in, now we wait for bubs! 

Fwiw, I totally agree with PM....whatever gets your baby out safely and best for all concerned. I didn't want to go down this route again but no one gives you a medal at the end for struggling with pain unnecessarily.


----------



## tntrying22

Blue_bear said:


> Have had epidural put in, now we wait for bubs!
> 
> Fwiw, I totally agree with PM....whatever gets your baby out safely and best for all concerned. I didn't want to go down this route again but no one gives you a medal at the end for struggling with pain unnecessarily.

As my friend said "Don't be a hero. Get the epidural" lol. 

They are very very common in the US. It's pretty much all we can have except a couple of IV drugs that are available very early in the process but they can cross the placenta so I don't think they are used as much.


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck Blue!


----------



## Kitty_love

Tn - wow! Just remembered tomorrows the big day for you - only a few hours away!!! Good luck hun, and I'll be thinking about you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Lots to look forward to -No more itching soon + meeting your LO! :cloud9:


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats Fruti!!!



BeccaxBump said:


> Aw, I have a poorly tummy :(.
> xoxox

I've been "clearing out" since last night and tonight I started vomiting after I put even just water in me UGH!



smileyfaces said:


> Ive just texted him telling him to turn the f*cking telly down coz I could hear it blasting from up here; he has turned it down but _still_ not come up to ask if I need any help!
> 
> LO is getting on my last nerve now keeps getting out of bed and banging his baby gate. I wouldnt mind but he is shattered! Just fighting his sleep! My back is killing from keep liftin him back into bed :(
> 
> JOY...there is silence from his room, think he has given in and drifted off, only taken nearly an hour and a half!
> 
> Sorry, pointless post :lol:

HUGS!! I HATE when my LO fights sleep and horses around all night then wakes up super early :(



Blue_bear said:


> I'm strapped to a monitor and just started pitocin, I was contracting already but they want to speed things up a bit as been over 24hours now. Not the way I wanted to go at all :(
> Whatever happens though my baby will be here on the 13th...

Good luck Blue!!



tntrying22 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Have had epidural put in, now we wait for bubs!
> 
> Fwiw, I totally agree with PM....whatever gets your baby out safely and best for all concerned. I didn't want to go down this route again but no one gives you a medal at the end for struggling with pain unnecessarily.
> 
> As my friend said "Don't be a hero. Get the epidural" lol.
> 
> They are very very common in the US. It's pretty much all we can have except a couple of IV drugs that are available very early in the process but they can cross the placenta so I don't think they are used as much.Click to expand...

I was all I'm going to try to go as long as possible without an epidural this time. Now that I'm closer to the big event I am thinking I may just walk in and ask for one LOL! I had my first with nothing but a puff of gas that made me so ill and then a block for the last 45 as he was in distress and I needed to push him out. I will NEVER forget that pain!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Gosh I totally agree about pain relief. Take what you need to have less stressful birth for u both x


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone. I want to cry- it all started last night with regular contractions that kept me awake nearly all the night then they've gone. All gone!!! Arghhh why doesn't my baby want to meet me. I'm 41 weeks now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Blue and Tnt!!

Embo...how frustrating! I bet it will pick up again today!! How strong were the contractions??


----------



## Nixilix

Right how many babies are being born on my birtday! Get them out before valentines day! Although it makes no odds here as I don't get valentines card as too close to birthday! (Have seen a card and red envelope downstairs tho! Hopefully it's mine haha)


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Blue

Em - :hugs:

another night of almost no sleep. Stupid pelvis :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww happy birthday Nix :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww wiggler :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Happy birthday Nix!! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Happy Birthday Nix!

They were strong enough to keep waking me up Smiley- I have my sweep today so hopefully that gets things going again....


----------



## embo216

Do we have a Fides baby yet?!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the sweep goes well Em! x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

The sweep should defo kick things up the bum then!! eeek you could have a baby next Em! :happydance:


----------



## gflady

Happy birthday Nix!

Good luck Embo, hope today's your day!!!

:hugs: wiggler.

Everything's quiet round here. No signs of baby but I'm going to see Les Mis this avo so that's fine :)


----------



## embo216

I always said I wasn't keen on a 13th baby so he'll probably come today- I would love a 14th baby though :lol: Can't really be so picky at 41 weeks preggers though! Anyone got any plans except pushing a baby out? I have to take my Lily to the docs as her ear keeps bleeding :(


----------



## smileyfaces

I am off to the dentist in half an hour...those blasted Wonka Nerds caught up with me and half my tooth fell off yesterday :( Guess that is my own fault for eating Nerds for brekkie :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:haha: Nerd Karma :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Happy birthday Nixx!

Embo & Wiggler :hugs:.

I'm still suffering with a poorly tummy. Still hurts anyways. But I'm 39 weeks pregnant and if my baby girl is good that's one more week! :dance:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Happy 39 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Nerd Karma indeed!! It isnt sore or anything, just annoying because there is a sharp bit sticking out that keeps catching my tongue :lol:


----------



## embo216

I did that a month or so back :( On a sodding chewit!


----------



## PerpetualMama

nap took care of those contractions for me :nope:
I've been up and down all night, but fortunately did manage to clock in some decent 1-2 hour stretches. Got woken up 40 minutes ago with a realy painful contraction, then another not quite 20 minutes later...now I'm "up" and about and haven't had another yet, I was so hoping that's be it. 
I have a 13th baby, his first birthday was a Friday :haha: He was born 15 days late. I would love another 13th baby, really, hear that Anneliese?? Like, today? Mama's well enough rested for it?

I have an appt in 5 hours for tests to check on LO.
My mortgage lender got back to me last night and only requested one little paper which I got right out to her via e mail, and one item from my realtor, which I had requested him to send two days ago, Hope he does it soon :thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

embo :hugs:
Fides :hugs:
I know your misery...and hoping to avoid doing it a 6th time myself. 

Good like to those getting induced!:happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy birthday, Nix! Today is actually my HALF birthday!! :D

I would love to have my baby today, on 13/2/13 and on the day furthest from my own birthday! It's not going to happen though. Happy 39 weeks to me! :D


----------



## Blue_bear

My gorgeous girl Matilda Stella Jane, made her entrance very rapidly at 4.50am this morning weighing 6lbs 9ozs...who knew I could make such a dinky baby?!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrtaulations Blue <3 :happydance:


Happy birthday Nix!


----------



## smileyfaces

Well done Blue!!! Massive congrats :dance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats blue! Gorgeous name :cloud9:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Blue! Well done. :happydance: <3


----------



## embo216

Aww blue bear!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations blue xxx


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats blue!!

Happy birthday Nix :D

Today is my due date lol, nothing is happening this far.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope something does soon, Cherry :).

Just found out my sister-in-law went into labour with my nephew 4 days early! I'll be happy with 1 day early :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Fruitymeli

Here's my princess :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## embo216

She's beautiful hun xx


----------



## smileyfaces

She is gorgeous :D xx


----------



## Jembug

Well done fruiti an congrats blue!
All these tiny baby's, my 8lber must look massive!!

Come on babies... Lots of mummies and Daddies want to meet you!

Goodluck with your sweep Embo

Happy Birthday Nix

And Smiley hope the Dentsit is kind.

Pm, hope you get some rest, you always sound tired.

So is TNT having a c section or induction? Goodluck to everyone.
Xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats blue!

Good luck with your induction today tn.

Good luck with your sweep embo.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep, dentist went fine, just got a temp filling for now. A whole side of my tooth has chipped off :dohh:

Em have you had any more contractions? What time is your sweep?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, bad morning sickness again! Been bad bad bad these past 2 days :(.
xoxox


----------



## Blue eyes 81

BeccaxBump said:


> Ugh, bad morning sickness again! Been bad bad bad these past 2 days :(.
> xoxox

:hugs:


----------



## gflady

:hugs: becca

Congrats blue!

Happy 39 weeks MrsS!

Pm hope your appt goes well and baby gets a move on.

I keep feeling like my period's about to start and it's annoying me now. No pain, just heaviness.


----------



## BeccaxBump

That's how I feel now, Gf, heavy. It's a bit frustrating because I think all we want is for something to happen. It's an awful wait.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Blue!!!

Massive hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs:


----------



## gflady

BeccaxBump said:


> That's how I feel now, Gf, heavy. It's a bit frustrating because I think all we want is for something to happen. It's an awful wait.
> xoxox

Yeah, exactly! Tired of the vague symptoms and them meaning absolutely nothing. xxx


----------



## cherrylee

I just had some show. I'm on my fourth but I feel so ignorant... The only time I've had show I started contracting 15 mins later but all the reading material says it could be days, it's my due date today and my DR wants to break my water UGH :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

The wait is so much fun, our babies are too comfy!
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Ohh, good luck Cherry! Hope it turns into something for you. 

And your sweep for you, Embo! :)

Congrats to Blue Bear! Sounds like a perfect little girl size.

Love the little outfit, Fruityi!

And thanks for the advice, ladies. When I go in Friday I'm going to talk to my Doctor about whether or not he suggests moving my induction back to the Tuesday. To be honest he was on his way out the room when deciding a date so I didn't have a real opportunity to ask him about his thinking. I just said "if you really think the Tuesday is better, I'll go with that" and he didn't say much, just moved it to Friday. :shrug:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Blue, love her name!!

Hope the sweep does something for you today Em! 

Becca, hope you feel better...:(

Good luck at the dentist Smiley!!!

Cherry, hopefully she is getting ready to pop out!! 

Hope Fides is cuddling a baby right now! :)

Can't wait to hear an update on TN, keeping everything crossed (except my legs of course lol) that all goes well today. 

Still super nervous about my appointment tomorrow morning where they are supposed to check my progress and schedule the induction. I hate having to see 4 different doctors because they may not all be on the same page. I made a plan with one of them Monday but now have to see a different one tomorrow (that I have only met one other time so I really don't know much about her) and I'm afraid it will change everything. :( Trying not to stress too much but it's hard not to think about it!


----------



## Blue_bear

Il do a birth story ASAP but I just want to say, trust your body and your instinct...
I went from 5cm at 4.30am to wanting to push 10mins later, MW didn't believe me but I had baby in my arms 10mins after that. The body is amazing if you can just listen to it (even thru and epi!) 

And remember, I had no signs at all and then my waters went....plug, bloody show etc all went at later stage with waters. It can and will happen for you all soon ladies! Xx


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> Morning everyone. I want to cry- it all started last night with regular contractions that kept me awake nearly all the night then they've gone. All gone!!! Arghhh why doesn't my baby want to meet me. I'm 41 weeks now!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: i hate the 41 week mark, almost as much as i hate the +10 over mark. :hugs:



embo216 said:


> Do we have a Fides baby yet?!!

no, but we do have contractions that lead nowhere and a freaked out mommy who can't stop thinking about Patch. :cry: 



Blue_bear said:


> My gorgeous girl Matilda Stella Jane, made her entrance very rapidly at 4.50am this morning weighing 6lbs 9ozs...who knew I could make such a dinky baby?!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:



Fruitymeli said:


> Here's my princess :)

gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Ooh and my real contractions never really did the 'tightening' thing they were much more intense period paint/back ache and right round my hips.

C'mon now ladies, push push push!


----------



## embo216

Just got back from my sweep and stretch and she couldn't even do it as my cervix was so closed Just ready to scream now....


----------



## Miss Ashley

embo216 said:


> Just got back from my sweep and stretch and she couldn't even do it as my cervix was so closed Just ready to scream now....

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Embo :hugs: That happened to me with Oscar at 41 weeks but I went for induction 5 days later and had gone to a 2. So it could all change soon!


----------



## fides

:hugs: Embo


----------



## embo216

Just can't believe it, I'm 41 weeks with my third baby. What the hell body???


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blue_bear said:


> Ooh and my real contractions never really did the 'tightening' thing they were much more intense period paint/back ache and right round my hips.
> 
> C'mon now ladies, push push push!

same as this ^^
:flower:



embo216 said:


> Just got back from my sweep and stretch and she couldn't even do it as my cervix was so closed Just ready to scream now....

oH EM xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## embo216

Thanks Em x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh Em, how crap. :( What's the plan of action now?


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Em :hugs: Remember things can change so so so fast, you could still have him really soon!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Niggles...


----------



## Miss Ashley

Thought maybe if I post about them like MF did they'll turn into something real too! :haha:

FX ;)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Em :hugs:.

Hope everyone else is okay.

I still have a tummy ache! Ugh. I just feel like poop. Morning sickness, super tired and tummy ache :(.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Miss Ashley said:


> Thought maybe if I post about them like MF did they'll turn into something real too! :haha:
> 
> FX ;)

Haha! This made me giggle.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Hope they mean something for you Miss Ashley :)

Thank you for you kind words everyone- just hoping something will happen now. The plan is another try at a sweep on Monday then induction on Wednesday- Just expecting the induction now x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh miss! Hopefully this is it! :happydance:

massive hugs Becca :hugs:

I don't think my stubborn lady will be coming any time soon.


----------



## Newt4

Hugs embo :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Haha Ashley! That made me laugh :haha:

Embo :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wouldn't worry, Wiggler, pretty sure my little girl is stubborn too!

Although hoping this tummy ache stuff is my clear out - never been like this before.
xoxox


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: embo


----------



## Miss Ashley

Just had a bath as was feeling super worn out (I had only been awake for 2 hours! ugh)

My "niggles" just feel like consistent period pain low down in my stomach. It's gotten slightly more uncomfortable since getting out of the bath but nothing screams labour yet. :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Well, fingers crossed it is! One more lovebug could be arriving soon!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I know all I do is moan, but I feel really run down and worn out today. Like I'm coming down with a cold :(. Don't want to be ill when Lily comes.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Drink plenty of orange juice, my lovely. <3


----------



## cherrylee

Well my DR has decided that I am to come in to the hospital today at 6 pm and he will evaluate me for induction. If things look good he will break my waters and that will give me 6 hours to have a baby born on the 13th LOL. DH and my Dad are April 13th, I'm March 13th and we got married May 13th! If she doesn't come today then she will probably come tomorrow on the 14th and I'm nervous about that as I had a Daughter that was born on that date before and I think them sharing that date would be weird for everyone including myself or maybe i'm just being awkward about it like It's a bad omen or something!?


----------



## cherrylee

BeccaxBump said:


> I know all I do is moan, but I feel really run down and worn out today. Like I'm coming down with a cold :(. Don't want to be ill when Lily comes.
> xoxox

Oh hugs! I have a wicked horrible cold right now :( My throat is so swollen and sore it kept me up a few times last night. I really hope you don't get anything and it isn't a cold!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Cherry! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Awesome news! Good luck, Cherry. 

Nothing bad will come of your baby being born on the 14th, either. Both my brother and I were born on the 5th of our months and we're just fine!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Cherry!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

How are you feeling Ashley?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Hope your niggles get to work Ashley!

Good luck Cherry!!

Embo :hugs: My third was 15 days over and the only one who came without pitocin, but what a wonderful birth that was! I'm already antsy and I'm not overdue til Friday.

More contractions on and off for me, but nothing timeable, and nothing consistent. My NST showed a very content baby with no signs of distress and the AFI which checks for fluid levels came out perfect, so at least I know she's ok for now. Placenta and umbilical cord seemed to have good lood flow too from what I could tell myself from the ultrasound. baby is back to back with me right now, dammit! I want her front to back so she can move out!!
DH is getting so anxious for me to have her, he's already asking me when they can induce me. He doesn't get that it'll suck for me that way :nope:
I found out they have one room with a "tub" but it's not officially a birthing pool, they have no protocol for that :nope: but that a few women have "accidently" birthed in it lmao. The nurse put it my chart I'd like that room if it is available!


----------



## babydreams85

I'm cramping off and on too with back pain, but I'm sure as usual it will go nowhere. Poor baby has awful hiccups too...he can't seem to get rid of them lol


----------



## babydreams85

embo216 said:


> Just got back from my sweep and stretch and she couldn't even do it as my cervix was so closed Just ready to scream now....

Aww Em I'm so sorry...:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

cherrylee said:


> Well my DR has decided that I am to come in to the hospital today at 6 pm and he will evaluate me for induction. If things look good he will break my waters and that will give me 6 hours to have a baby born on the 13th LOL. DH and my Dad are April 13th, I'm March 13th and we got married May 13th! If she doesn't come today then she will probably come tomorrow on the 14th and I'm nervous about that as I had a Daughter that was born on that date before and I think them sharing that date would be weird for everyone including myself or maybe i'm just being awkward about it like It's a bad omen or something!?

I was born on the 5th and same with my daughter. My husband likes it because he can remember it easily lol


Oh and good luck I hope things progress with out needing pitocin.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son was a friday 13th :)

Ooo whos going to have the valentines bubs tomorrow? &#9829;


----------



## Wiggler

Meeeee hopefully. Probably not though :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

It won't be me. :p I think my babe is hanging on until at least 40 weeks. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Same here, Bex. Don't think Lily will be here until next week. 
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Unlikely that it will be me but hey, I really hope it is!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I get a stretch and sweep at 40+2 if she hasn't arrived, when does everyone else?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Friday, 40+1.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Pretty sure you'll be taking that, right? 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure yet. I am so so desperate to meet her, but I want her to come when she is ready. I think a lot of it depends how my pelvis is, if its like it is now I think I will because I can hardly move and I am getting about 2 hours of sleep a night, if it calms down a bit then I will probably wait.


----------



## embo216

I definitely don't think it'll be me having the valentines baby- as much as I'd LOVE it!


----------



## Miss Ashley

smileyfaces said:


> How are you feeling Ashley?

Pains have gotten more mild again. Just feeling exhausted, appetite-less and blah. 

Don't feel like it's going to be my day after all.


----------



## smileyfaces

Im only offered a sweep at 40+7 :growlmad: Oh well, probs still have a high, closed cervix then anyway. Im so utterly convinced I am goin to be induced!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Im only offered a sweep at 40+7 :growlmad: Oh well, probs still have a high, closed cervix then anyway. Im so utterly convinced I am goin to be induced!

This was me today :haha: I don't think it'll be you though! 3rd babies are pickles, my 2nd was a 38weeker!


----------



## Wiggler

My first was overdue, my second was 4 days early. This one wants to keep me guessing :haha:


----------



## embo216

I reckon you'll be the valentines baby- you really want a baby on a special day like the others :D


----------



## Wiggler

I would have to be super lucky to have a 3rd special birthday baby, I'm not the luckiest person :haha:

I hope we all have our babies very very soon, the last few weeks are so miserable. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Im only offered a sweep at 40+7 :growlmad: Oh well, probs still have a high, closed cervix then anyway. Im so utterly convinced I am goin to be induced!
> 
> This was me today :haha: I don't think it'll be you though! 3rd babies are pickles, my 2nd was a 38weeker!Click to expand...

Ohh it will be me too, dont worry haha! Never ever in a million years can I imagine this baby coming naturally before I need to be induced!

And yep, Wiggler, I hope you get your Valentino Bambino!


----------



## babydreams85

Has anyone who has been in labor before had shooting pains down the inside of your leg during a contraction? My contractions are irregular but I have this leg pain all of a sudden with them...this is new. Does that mean he's sitting on a nerve or something?


----------



## embo216

Could be sciatica nerve hun, seems like a lifetime ago with my last labour- although it was only 3 years ago :lol:


----------



## gflady

Evening ladies!

Sorry haven't had chance to catch up properly on posts.

Had my bloody show at lunchtime today (defo bloody show rather than mucus plug). Can't figure out if this means labour is imminent? Any ideas? Don't want to get my hopes up needlessly.


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks Em, it's sort of in the inside of my thigh though and goes down from there...not really towards the back. The contractions are starting in my lower back, moving to the bottom of my bump in the front as a crampy feeling, and then I get the leg pain at the peak of them. They are all over the place though. 10 mins, 17 mins, 15 mins, 22 mins apart. I'm sure they will quit.


----------



## Wiggler

I had my bloody show 4 days before Bethany was born. It means your cervix is deffo getting ready :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

gflady I think after bloody show generally baby comes anywhere from a few hours to a few days later. Of course I had mine a week ago lol :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

BD I would have said he was on a nerve too. I dont remember having pains shooting down my legs in labour. 

GF yaaaay for bloody show :dance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo, Gf, hope it's something. I had a little blood on my tissue the other day, not sure what it was, because there was no plug, like you.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

ooh bloody show is a great sign!


----------



## gflady

Woo hoo, thanks ladies. Really hope it's the start of something, fingers crossed. A valentine's baby would be great! :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Never thought th way I've been feeling that this LO would take me all the way up to my due date, but she has, tomorrow. Whie that's the EDD I am disheartened enough to admit that she'll probably be after that date even if it's just a day or so. I don't see her making it too far past week 41. DH wants me to jump at induction. I actually can't believe he's anticipating her birth. I'm just not sure "WHY" exactly he is. Is it so he doesn't have to listen to me piss and moan and bitch...or because he wants to meet her? :haha:
He was not a happy man to find we were pregnan again, and stuff he's said makes me wonder about his motives. If I know him though, she's going to have that man wrapped so tight around her bitty finger in no time <3


----------



## BeccaxBump

Doesn't a bloody show need to be combined with mucus plug? Or am I thinking wrong? You can SO tell I'm a first time mum :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats Blue!!!

Embo-sorry your appt didn't show things starting for you. Hopefully soon though! :hugs:

Gflady-sounds like a good start...

Maybe Valentines babies for both Gf and Wiggler!?! 

Hope to see an update from TN soon - hope she's ok!

BD-not sure about the leg pain, but hope it doesn't get worse for you. Maybe check in with your dr to let them know?

Becca-hope you're feeling better.

:hugs: to everyone.

AFM-Blake passed his eye exam today, so that's good news! :happydance:


----------



## embo216

Great news about Blake :happydance: I hope TNT is ok too :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww yay, that's brilliant news about Blake!

I want this baby out now!!!!! :brat: Spent most of the evening bouncing/rocking/doing pelvic rotations on my ball, got up to go the the loo and could only walk like a cowboy where my pelvis locked :dohh:


----------



## Jembug

Pm happy due date for Tomoz.

Em, keep positive, I'm sure things will happen soon.

As for mucus plug and bloody show- mine have been separate times..

This time I had a slight mucus plug loss during labour but had nothing else until my waters.

Is there any news on Lindy? Have I missed her post? I read she had her baby but no more?

Hush to the other who have signs/ no signs.... Come on valentines babies!!
Oh and well done Blake.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Take it easy, Wiggler! Don't push yourself.

Jem - I really didn't realise you could bleed and loose plug at different times.

Is the bloody show A LOT of blood or?
xoxox


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks ladies!!!

I'm super nervous that just breaking t waters won't work but I'm trying not to stress. I have longer labours but I'm still hoping for the 13th lol!!

I'm so tired and lazy I want/need so bad to sleep but my brain won't wind down.

I'm sure ill be back on tonight to update you all :D


----------



## Jembug

Mine was just watery ish... Unless I'm abnormal?? Ha
Obem time! Will be watching with my legs tightly crossed x


----------



## BeccaxBump

The blood on my tissue was just streaks.
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Mine was a big glob of mucus with streaks of brown and red blood. Just had some more.


----------



## Wiggler

I want labour signs!!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oooo, Gf, that sounds SO promising! <3
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I think we will have another baby boom in the next few days <3


----------



## mrsswaffer

I want labour signs too. :( I had a rummage for my cervix again earlier, and it's still to high to feel. Boo hoo.


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> I want labour signs too. :( I had a rummage for my cervix again earlier, and it's still to high to feel. Boo hoo.

You and me both hun.

How're you with cramps?
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

BeccaxBump said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I want labour signs too. :( I had a rummage for my cervix again earlier, and it's still to high to feel. Boo hoo.
> 
> You and me both hun.
> 
> How're you with cramps?
> xoxoxClick to expand...

I get, like, one or two a day. They usually happen in the evening, so I think it might be partly to do with bowel pain. :shrug: I'm sitting here in the UFO position - pelvis is *U*pright, *F*orward and *O*pen. :p


----------



## Wiggler

My cervix is still coming down lower, but so is the bump so struggling to reach now :rofl:

OBEM soon :D


----------



## embo216

Can't wait till OBEM- actually it might make me more grumpy :lol:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, I just went to the loo and when I wiped, it was pale pink discharge! :shock: I actually said, "Oh shit!" and I'm on my own. :haha:

I've now got a pad on (in my thong! Haha!), just in case any more wants to come out...!!


----------



## Wiggler

OMG is that seriously a smiley face tattoo on his neck?!

Eek, I have only just started feeling OK with the thought of giving birth again, I hope this doesn't freak me out again :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

mrsswaffer said:


> Girls, I just went to the loo and when I wiped, it was pale pink discharge! :shock: I actually said, "Oh shit!" and I'm on my own. :haha:
> 
> I've now got a pad on (in my thong! Haha!), just in case any more wants to come out...!!

Eek!!! The baby boom is coming!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I texted DH, who is at work, and put at the end, "Don't get too excited - it could be days!" :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope it's something Bex! :dance:
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Anything happening? Gf, Bex?
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just FB'd you, but here it is for everyone else! :haha:

"I am actually getting some pains right in the bottom of my bump/top of both legs!! I've got a 'contraction timer' on my ipod touch, so I'll attempt to time them, but my bump isn't tightening or anything. Plus, some more pink discharge on the pad - but no mucus!"


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeeeek Mrs Swaff!! Excited for you :happydance: It is starting!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm in denial. I don't think it is starting! :p

According to my timer, these pains I'm having are averaging at 43 seconds long and 10 minutes apart. :shrug: We'll see if things progress!


----------



## smileyfaces

Waaaaah Im so so so jealous of everyones bloody shows and pains and stuff :( :haha:


----------



## gflady

Exciting MrsS!

I'm just getting period-type cramps every 15-20 mins or so. Ignoring them mostly and going to bed. Don't want to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Nothing happened after my show, so I think it was just nothing.

Hope you ladies are doing something!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh so exciting!!!


----------



## Jembug

That's how it starts Mrs s! Sod the timer, get the sleep in, just in case! ( although your be too excite!)


----------



## Nixilix

Quick then girls bets on mrss's yellow bump! I'm sticking with pink!


----------



## Nixilix

Says there are 7 members and 163 quests veiwig thread?!?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just phoned the unit, and they took some details. Told me to ring back when contractions are 5 mins apart, lasting 40-60 seconds. She told me it all could stop, but that the pain would change and I would feel it in the top of my bump if things were happening. She advised a bath too, but DH took all the hot water when he had one earlier today! Argh! :p So, I'm going to take some paracetamol and go to bed to get some rest in, just in case!


----------



## smileyfaces

I think mrs swaffs yellow bump will be blue!!

Yeh, why are so many viewing the thread?! 111viewing now


----------



## smileyfaces

mrsswaffer said:


> I just phoned the unit, and they took some details. Told me to ring back when contractions are 5 mins apart, lasting 40-60 seconds. She told me it all could stop, but that the pain would change and I would feel it in the top of my bump if things were happening. She advised a bath too, but DH took all the hot water when he had one earlier today! Argh! :p So, I'm going to take some paracetamol and go to bed to get some rest in, just in case!

Yeah get some sleep! Looking forward to an update in the morning when I log on :)

Good luck (again) to all you other ladies who have had a show or are having pains or being induced!

Speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck ladies!!!

The guests viewing are probably Google bots, not actual people :)


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsS, I didn't get full bump tightening! It was more periody pain that got like a real intense burning, very low down! So don't dismiss it just yet!

Good luck!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wonder if we'll have two more babies on the way! Eeeee!
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Blue_bear said:


> MrsS, I didn't get full bump tightening! It was more periody pain that got like a real intense burning, very low down! So don't dismiss it just yet!
> 
> Good luck!

That's what I'm getting now! Every 5-10 mins at mo. trying to ignore it x


----------



## gflady

I 'm getting tightenings as well tho x


----------



## Wiggler

So jealous of all the labour stuff happening. All that I am getting is my stupid pelvis locking up lol. 

Off to bed now, can't wait to see updates in the morning! X x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm in denial. I don't think it is starting! :p
> 
> According to my timer, these pains I'm having are averaging at 43 seconds long and 10 minutes apart. :shrug: We'll see if things progress!

sounds promising, mine never lasted more than a min on the app so dont worry about that xx I think babys on way! Keep hydrated!!! (my labour tip lol all that walking to loo forced baby down!) Oh one more tip lol if you can have the water birth DEFINITELY try! x



Nixilix said:


> Quick then girls bets on mrss's yellow bump! I'm sticking with pink!

 PINK x



Wiggler said:


> So jealous of all the labour stuff happening. All that I am getting is my stupid pelvis locking up lol.
> 
> Off to bed now, can't wait to see updates in the morning! X x x

Hugs sasha xxx hopefully quick labour for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Ashley

So jealous! Good luck, ladies. 

Having a down day. Usually I feel good about being pregnant. Boo!


----------



## gflady

So my cramps are now every 3-5 mins but not getting the tightenings. Not sure what to do? X


----------



## gflady

:hugs: miss a


----------



## babydreams85

Haha, so I came on to tell you ladies that I'm having HUGE globs of pink bloody mucus come out but it looks like I'm not the only one!!!!!!!!!! I've been having contractions for about 8 hours now but not regular. They have just recently become more frequent and more painful. I am so convinced it will all just stop though...not really believing I'm in true labor yet.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

gflady said:


> So my cramps are now every 3-5 mins but not getting the tightenings. Not sure what to do? X

Call!!! Never had tightenings! X


----------



## staybeautiful

I agree with Midnight Fairy! I never had tightenings, and all my pains were also in the bottom of my bump - none of them were in the top of my bump even as I was delivering the wee boy (I think it was Mrs S who said that she was told to wait til the pains were in the top of her bump...)


----------



## Seity

Good luck ladies. Definitely sounds like there are a few babies on their way. I only ever got pain in my lower belly with both labors, so don't discount that.


----------



## Jembug

Exciting!!!! I only ever got tightenings when the contractions were strong.

Hugs miss A

And baby bump, hope they got more regular... We want more babies xx


----------



## cherrylee

I haven't caught up on the last few pages but I will when. I can. I'm at the hospital being admitted, I'm still 3cm and they are hooking me up to antibiotics for GBS then they are going to break my waters and start oxytocin. I'm really nervous and scared as I've had a high risk complicated pregnancy with many risk factors to baby and for bleeding.

Wish me luck ladies, I'm in tears and I hope to be around to update you with a birth story.


----------



## fides

wow - sounds like lots of ladies going into labor - good luck, girls!! 
:happydance:


----------



## Newt4

Good luck cherry! Praying for you and your little one.


----------



## cherrylee

mrsswaffer said:


> Girls, I just went to the loo and when I wiped, it was pale pink discharge! :shock: I actually said, "Oh shit!" and I'm on my own. :haha:
> 
> I've now got a pad on (in my thong! Haha!), just in case any more wants to come out...!!

Oh good luck :D



Nixilix said:


> Quick then girls bets on mrss's yellow bump! I'm sticking with pink!

I'm voting pink!!



Newt4 said:


> Good luck cherry! Praying for you and your little one.

Thanks Newt. HUGS! Can't wait to update you all :)



babydreams85 said:


> Haha, so I came on to tell you ladies that I'm having HUGE globs of pink bloody mucus come out but it looks like I'm not the only one!!!!!!!!!! I've been having contractions for about 8 hours now but not regular. They have just recently become more frequent and more painful. I am so convinced it will all just stop though...not really believing I'm in true labor yet.

Good luck babydreams :D


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck ladies!!!

I don't think I am going to get my Valentines baby :(


----------



## Jembug

Hey Cherry, I think I nay have read some of story in the past? In sure all will be fine and you will be holding your precious baby very soon cx


----------



## smileyfaces

So many babies making their way :happydance:

Has everyone seen mrs Swaffs update on facebook??


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations MrsS!!! :happydance:

OH just surprised me with a nice bath set, 2 candles and a new fluffy towel :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow girls! That was it!!

After a 4 hour labour - from bloody show to birth - my yellow bump turned blue, like I thought it would! I :) 

:blue: Harrison Joseph Swaffer was born at 01:05am on 14/2/13 weighing 6lbs 1oz! :blue:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats :)


----------



## Nixilix

I'm always wrong haha!! Congrats sweetie! What a quick labour too! Best way!! :) lovely name. 

Is there a private Facebook group for us?? Shall I set one up?


----------



## cherrylee

Wow congrats mrsswaf!!!


----------



## cherrylee

I JUST had my waters broken, it creeped me out lol. Contractions haven't started to pick up yet so I am going to nap again!

Jem, you've probably seen my many moanings lol. I've had a crap pregnancy but I'm sure tons of ladies have had it worse. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed but all looks well so far so here we go!!! 

I so can't wait to meet this tiny person <3


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Cherry, hopefully things kick off soon :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck Cherry.

Congrats Mrs S!!! What a super quick labour! Xx


----------



## embo216

I actually nearly spat my tea out when I saw baby Harry this morning Mrs!! HUGE congratulations and what an amazing birth experience :happydance:


----------



## embo216

I think a baby boom is on it's way on this thread- can I please be in it???


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations bex xxx cant wait to hear birth story x


----------



## cherrylee

Ill keep my fingers crossed you go soon embo!


----------



## embo216

Good luck Cherry- hope your contractions get going soon:happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sends labour vibes xxxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Mrs Swaff!!! Sooo fast I cant believe it! Hope hubby was with you?? I just KNEW you would have a baby boy :D

Good luck Cherry :happydance:

Yes Nix, set up a facebook group! I dont have everyone on facebook so would be nice to see everyone I dont have!


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo, i really really hope you are next :hugs: xx


----------



## rem_82

wow there really is a valentines baby boom....
well done and congratulations mrs s.
good luck cherry, you will do a fab job and be holding bubsy very soon.
anyone heard from gf or babydream (was it babydream) have they progressed or delivered?? so excited.

AFM, things only get worse around here, but not with my kids. My [email protected] father passed away yesterday! When we found out what actually finished him, we were quite gobsmacked, and I think a solicitor will be involved soon. It turns out that the cancer had spread from his throat, to his lungs and liver, and from this he developed an infection which turned into pneumonia! surely it takes more than a couple of weeks for cancer to spread that much??? We think he had it badly most of last year, but the doctors were so useless, that it spread and when they did discover throat cancer, they didnt bother to check anywhere else!!! My Oh is absolutely devastated! Ive only ever seen him cry at the births of our children. 
\sorry to bring misery while everyone else is having happy news!!!


----------



## embo216

rem_82 said:


> wow there really is a valentines baby boom....
> well done and congratulations mrs s.
> good luck cherry, you will do a fab job and be holding bubsy very soon.
> anyone heard from gf or babydream (was it babydream) have they progressed or delivered?? so excited.
> 
> AFM, things only get worse around here, but not with my kids. My [email protected] father passed away yesterday! When we found out what actually finished him, we were quite gobsmacked, and I think a solicitor will be involved soon. It turns out that the cancer had spread from his throat, to his lungs and liver, and from this he developed an infection which turned into pneumonia! surely it takes more than a couple of weeks for cancer to spread that much??? We think he had it badly most of last year, but the doctors were so useless, that it spread and when they did discover throat cancer, they didnt bother to check anywhere else!!! My Oh is absolutely devastated! Ive only ever seen him cry at the births of our children.
> \sorry to bring misery while everyone else is having happy news!!!


So sorry to hear about your FIL, my Dad died of cancer (at 47) 4 years ago very quickly too, we were told he had a good year but he died a few days later due to the same thing happening.:nope: The doctors were pretty crap with my Dad too but we never took it any further :( big big hugs xxx


----------



## embo216

I do think Fides deserves to go next- shes 2 weeks overdue now!!


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed the overdue babies will make an appearance very very soon.

I have *something* happening here, not sure if its super early labour or what, but I still don't think she will be here today. x x x


----------



## smileyfaces

Rem, Im so sorry to hear that :hugs:

Oooh Wiggler, what signs are you having?!


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Fingers crossed the overdue babies will make an appearance very very soon.
> 
> I have *something* happening here, not sure if its super early labour or what, but I still don't think she will be here today. x x x

Holy Moly!! You are SO going to get your special day baby:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Irregular tightenings every 10-20 minutes, totally painless but NOT BH's (My BH's are weird and only tighten half my uterus :rofl:) they are uncomfy if I rotate my pelvis on my ball during them. So it's either a false alarm I think, or very very early on.


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed the overdue babies will make an appearance very very soon.
> 
> I have *something* happening here, not sure if its super early labour or what, but I still don't think she will be here today. x x x
> 
> Holy Moly!! You are SO going to get your special day baby:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

She is so going to be born at 00.01 tomorrow just to spite me :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:haha: that would not be funny :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

00.01am baby :rofl:


----------



## embo216

I am proper proper excited Sasha :happydance:


----------



## embo216

How quick were your labours with D and B? x


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was 32 hours, but he was in a terrible position, I had an epi and I was on my back the whole time which really slowed it down. Bethany was 8 hours, contractions 3-4 mins apart the whole time and born an hour after I got to hospital thinking it was a false alarm :rofl: 

Just keeping myself busy now, got some veggies roasting in the oven for soup and about to put another 2 batches of soup on too :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Best of luck Wiggler, really hope it is IT!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thankyou :) I do too. 

I can already see whats going to happen, it'll stop and I'll go 2 weeks over! :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:lol: Not funny to joke about these things!


----------



## smileyfaces

:rofl: poor embo!


----------



## embo216

:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Em, puuuush! He can't be stubborn forever!!! 

My flat smells so yummy now, got 2 different soups cooking. Yum! 

Oooh just had one that was a little bit sore :O


----------



## smileyfaces

Did anyone get anything nice for Valentines Day? We agreed not to buy presents this year so just got each other a card. Got up out of bed to one of them giant cards this morning absolutely FILLED with little poems and just funny stuff that he has written and little pictures he has drawn :haha: I love it, it made me cry haha! Stupid hormones! My card feels so inadequate now and I am going to feel embarrassed when he opens it later when he gets home from work!


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww!!! :cloud9:

We don't do Valentines, but he got me a bath set, a posh fluffy towel and 2 vanilla candles!


----------



## embo216

Aww Smiley that is very cute! We just did cards like normal and I got some chocolates :lol:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats mrss!
Sorry for your loss rem :hugs:
Fxd all the ladies having labor signs and those that are over due
hold their lo's very soon!


----------



## smileyfaces

Is anyone else still struggling for a name? We have 10 days to go and have no idea!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Can't believe Bex had her baby! Congrats hun!

Who's next? Anyone feeling anything?

I know I'm not...
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

we agreed not to do Valentine's Day. He said I don't want anything for Valentine's day, and I said yeah, don't bother with a card. So much easier that way :haha:
Got one from DS yesterday that he made at school, now THAT warmed my heart <3

Good luck Cherry!
Happy Due date to us Wiggler <3 Hope those pains are it for you :happydance:
I don't see it happening for me today. Ultrasound yesterday showed LO is in a posterior lie now and it has me convinced she'll be a horror show delivery like DS and I'll have to endure induction again because I'm too overdue because baby wouldn't descend. So utterly down today, I think I'll be spending some long time trying to turn this little one around. 

rem :hugs:

Embo:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats MrsSwaffer <3 Beautiful baby boy pic on fb LOVE IT!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy due date PM <3


----------



## BeccaxBump

Bet Lily just doesn't come for ages, stubborn little woman.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully you aren't waiting too much longer :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope not, is it just me or does it get a bit depressing waiting for them? I'm a bit teary today because I want to meet her so bad :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

The waiting is horrible, I think it's the worst part :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

It really is, I'm not enjoying it. I want to meet the person I've been growing for nearly 40 weeks :(.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Yea the waiting is really hard :( Ive never had to wait before and never expected too :nope:

Think Sasha or Cherry will be next :D


----------



## Wiggler

Its still really irregular here, so I think Cherry will be before me. I don't even know if this it it TBH :(

I told Dylan that it would be Sophies birthday soon and he's just wrapped up her present for her, the kids picked out a toy cat for her ages ago and he has been taking care of it for ages :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

aww :cloud9: Do they defo have to regulate? :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know, but they are still 10-20 mins apart so they do need to be a bit closer together :( I really can't see me having her today at all


----------



## embo216

Yea they need to get closer hun, how about some crazy dancing with the kids or a good walk? I REALLY hope they take you somewhere :hugs: 

I'm having painful period time cramps too :( I just hate all this, no point being in pain if they take us no where nearer to having our bubs


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: fingers crossed your little man decides to come soon.

Pelvis is agony, been on my gym ball all this morning and yesterday, had to lay down now because of the pain. Stupid pelvis, I would go for a nice fast walk otherwise.


----------



## embo216

Oh of course :dohh: Sorry hun my head is in the clouds, I completely disregarded your SPD :( A warm bath? Chilling out and relaxing could help them alongxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I thought of a bath, but there is some evidence that it can slow it down, so holding off until things kick up a gear. About to drink some vile RLT as that normally sets me off with BH. It might help my silly uterus remember what to do :rofl:

I want my baby!!! :brat: :haha:


----------



## babydreams85

Well ladies I am in active labor but stuck at just under 2cm. It is ALL back labor and is the most excruciating pain I've ever felt in my life. :( My contractions are every 3-4 minutes but are not progressing my cervix at all so they sent me home to labor. I can't sleep, can't eat, can't lay down, can't stand up...everything hurts. I have to be back in at 8am to be rechecked and PLEASE PLEASE cross everything for me girls that I will be more than a 2 and they will be able to admit me OR that they see how much agony I'm in and go ahead and induce today. I am honestly not a whiner and have a high pain tolerance, but I have had hard back contractions every 3-4 minutes for almost 10 hours now and I am emotionally and physically worn down. :( I'll bet there's something wrong with me and my cervix never does anything and I end up in a section. 

Congrats to Mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely little boy!!!! :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good lucky baby dreams <3.

Hope it happens for you soon, Wiggler and Embo.

I'm pretty sure my little one isn't going to come until next Tuesday, I believe my Nan wants it that way, we'll see.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Babydreams :hugs: That sounds horrid. I have everything crossed that you will be more than a 2 when you go back and you can get some pain relief. What time is it where you are?xxx


----------



## embo216

Oh babydreams :hugs: 

Come on cervix- get dilating and give her her baby!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs babydreams :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Got all my fingers crossed that you are nice and dilated when you go back in! x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrsswaffer said:


> Wow girls! That was it!!
> 
> After a 4 hour labour - from bloody show to birth - my yellow bump turned blue, like I thought it would! I :)
> 
> :blue: Harrison Joseph Swaffer was born at 01:05am on 14/2/13 weighing 6lbs 1oz! :blue:

Massive congratulations. Hes soooo small and sweet bless his heart xx How was labour etc? Are you feeling ok? :hugs:



cherrylee said:


> I JUST had my waters broken, it creeped me out lol. Contractions haven't started to pick up yet so I am going to nap again!
> 
> Jem, you've probably seen my many moanings lol. I've had a crap pregnancy but I'm sure tons of ladies have had it worse. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed but all looks well so far so here we go!!!
> 
> I so can't wait to meet this tiny person <3

GOOD LUCK xxx:thumbup:



rem_82 said:


> wow there really is a valentines baby boom....
> well done and congratulations mrs s.
> good luck cherry, you will do a fab job and be holding bubsy very soon.
> anyone heard from gf or babydream (was it babydream) have they progressed or delivered?? so excited.
> 
> AFM, things only get worse around here, but not with my kids. My [email protected] father passed away yesterday! When we found out what actually finished him, we were quite gobsmacked, and I think a solicitor will be involved soon. It turns out that the cancer had spread from his throat, to his lungs and liver, and from this he developed an infection which turned into pneumonia! surely it takes more than a couple of weeks for cancer to spread that much??? We think he had it badly most of last year, but the doctors were so useless, that it spread and when they did discover throat cancer, they didnt bother to check anywhere else!!! My Oh is absolutely devastated! Ive only ever seen him cry at the births of our children.
> \sorry to bring misery while everyone else is having happy news!!!

Massive hugs to you and your OH, Ruth xx:hugs:



smileyfaces said:


> Did anyone get anything nice for Valentines Day? We agreed not to buy presents this year so just got each other a card. Got up out of bed to one of them giant cards this morning absolutely FILLED with little poems and just funny stuff that he has written and little pictures he has drawn :haha: I love it, it made me cry haha! Stupid hormones! My card feels so inadequate now and I am going to feel embarrassed when he opens it later when he gets home from work!

We dont even know what day it is atm but we did get some cava as a pressie for bubs so will drink that tonight! :thumbup:



smileyfaces said:


> Is anyone else still struggling for a name? We have 10 days to go and have no idea!

My baby girl is 3 days old and STILL no name
:dohh::dohh::dohh:



babydreams85 said:


> Well ladies I am in active labor but stuck at just under 2cm. It is ALL back labor and is the most excruciating pain I've ever felt in my life. :( My contractions are every 3-4 minutes but are not progressing my cervix at all so they sent me home to labor. I can't sleep, can't eat, can't lay down, can't stand up...everything hurts. I have to be back in at 8am to be rechecked and PLEASE PLEASE cross everything for me girls that I will be more than a 2 and they will be able to admit me OR that they see how much agony I'm in and go ahead and induce today. I am honestly not a whiner and have a high pain tolerance, but I have had hard back contractions every 3-4 minutes for almost 10 hours now and I am emotionally and physically worn down. :( I'll bet there's something wrong with me and my cervix never does anything and I end up in a section.
> 
> Congrats to Mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely little boy!!!! :)

It wont be much longer hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs:



Wiggler said:


> Massive hugs babydreams :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Got all my fingers crossed that you are nice and dilated when you go back in! x x x


Hope this is it for you, drink loads, wee loads and get that baby out!! Dont lay in bath if you can help it, sit on ball or go in shower unless your pain gets REALLY bad. I think 3rd babies can be a pain, my contractions didnt get regular xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've got some lovely backache today. Since I hit 38+6 I've been clearing out, cramping and then I had that blood, but nothing is happening :(.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

MF, do you have a few names in mind? Its so tough choosing names :( Enjoy the cava!!

Becca :hugs:


----------



## embo216

This one has a name now we think :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We now have a final 3 LOL none that we had picked prior to her being born. I added a birth story if anyone wants a read.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...irls-birth-story-11-02-13-a.html#post25453997


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Embo, yay for your little guy having a name!!!!

Em, I think as we all have stubborn babies who really don't want to come out you should show us piccies of your princess :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

fb is being a knob on my mobile lol so going to connect via usb tonight xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've just rang L&D about the blood I had, as I'm a massive worrier. She said it sounds like I'm hearing up to go into labour, could be a few days yet but I'm getting ready. Hope she's right :dance:.
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats MrsS! Can't believe you had your baby so quickly, amazing!

And good luck to Babydreams and Cherry :) Also to you, Becca - hope things get moving!

What a big day. I wonder how many babies we can get up to by midnight! Come on little ones :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Me too! Can only wait and see :D.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I thought if he had a name he might want to come out :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I have now tried bribery, she apparently does not want my money :growlmad:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Oh, and OH surprised me with Chocolates and a white gold chain with a diamond heart pendant on it this morning! He says it's a gift from both him and the baby :) 

He accidentally left my rose bouquet out last night and acted like it was the extent of my valentine's day surprises (which is fine, I didn't think we were doing anything because of baby!), so I really wasn't expecting this morning's additions!

Feel so loved :cloud9:

Now I suppose he's earned himself a very special dinner!


----------



## embo216

:lol: how are your pains? x


----------



## Miss Ashley

My pains? Completely gone since yesterday. 

:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

Still the same, its really annoying me now. Back on my ball now, it buggers my pelvis but I am worried she is in a crap position and that's why it's not kicking off so trying some stuff on here to hopefully kick things off.


----------



## Miss Ashley

OH - Wiggler's pains. That makes more sense :haha:


----------



## embo216

Miss Ashley said:


> Oh, and OH surprised me with Chocolates and a white gold chain with a diamond heart pendant on it this morning! He says it's a gift from both him and the baby :)
> 
> He accidentally left my rose bouquet out last night and acted like it was the extent of my valentine's day surprises (which is fine, I didn't think we were doing anything because of baby!), so I really wasn't expecting this morning's additions!
> 
> Feel so loved :cloud9:
> 
> Now I suppose he's earned himself a very special dinner!

Aww that's really lovely :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Where are your pains, Wiggler?

I'm getting them all in my lower back. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

They aren't really all that sore, but the few that have been sore are at the bottom of my bump. my pelvis however, that hurts all over :cry:

I have given up all hope that this is the start now, my body is just playing mean tricks on me. She is going to stay in there forever.


----------



## Miss Ashley

:hugs: Wiggler.

Exactly my feelings yesterday... our babies will be out soon enough! They HAVE to come out sometime :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Grr the last few have all been 3-4 mins apart, still not really sore, but they can't be BH's, they have been here all day and they would have stopped with all the different stuff I have been doing.

What on earth is my body doing?!


----------



## embo216

well 3-4 minutes is a lot of progress from 10 mins!! Your definitely getting there hun!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope so, I just want to cry now :(

I told OH to come home from work, I know this probably isn't it, but I need a hug :cry:

Em, how are your period pains now?


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> I hope so, I just want to cry now :(
> 
> I told OH to come home from work, I know this probably isn't it, but I need a hug :cry:
> 
> Em, how are your period pains now?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I think it's good hes coming home hun. Oh I've still got niggles but I always do and they never get worse or anything so not pinning my hopes on it! Kids are off to MIL's for a long weekend so I'm hoping the relax will bring on my baby :shrug: 

Going to go shopping all day tomorrow on my tod and do lots of walking:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh a child free weekend sounds bliss! And the perfect chance for your little man to come along! 

They are spacing out again now :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Do you have a birthing ball hun?


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm going to mop my floor, see what happens :haha:.

Wiggler :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, on the ball now. Doing rotations seems to be helping, but it hurts my pelvis so much! Everything hurts my pelvis lately :rofl: I have to pee so much today, getting up every 5 mins isn't fun :haha:

Oooh Becca, got my fingers crossed :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope so sasha xxxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Wiggler, pretty sure you live on that ball now! :rofl:
xoxox


----------



## Seity

Wiggler said:


> Grr the last few have all been 3-4 mins apart, still not really sore, but they can't be BH's, they have been here all day and they would have stopped with all the different stuff I have been doing.
> 
> What on earth is my body doing?!

Mine were like that. I got frustrated and lay down for a while and suddenly they got intense, but farther apart. However, even though farther apart they must have suddenly been doing something. I was also thinking my little man might just have been in a non-ideal position, so laying down might have allowed him to shift just enough that things finally got rolling.

Super congrats on your boy mrsswaffer


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've just hoovered and mopped. Also scrubbed my sofa's good and proper! C'mon Lily, get out.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Come on Lily!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I have been asleep all afternoon with LO :haha: It was wonderful! My OH is stuck in a traffic jam on the motorway so wont be home for ages yet :( :( 

Im completely lost...who is in labour now then?? Cherry? Gf lady? Tnt? Ayone else? Wiggler is having pains? Becca is having a few back aches? Sure I am missing someone?


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh love afternoon naps with the kids :cloud9: I hope the traffic clears so your OH can be home soon :hugs:

The last 2-3 were actually sore :happydance: I still don't think that this is it, but it's progress!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Gf had that loss of plug yesterday, have we heard anything since? 

Cherry, her waters were being broken, right? Fx'd it happens soon for her!

Wiggler is bouncing on her ball like a mad woman :haha:.

And I'm in what L&D think is slow labour, my mum slow laboured with me, so maybe I'm mirroring her.

Glad you got some sleep, Smiley <3.
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

hi girls!:happydance:

*Whitten Davis born 9:21pm 2.13.13 14 hrs of labor, 54 min of pushing, 8lbs 12 oz , 21 inches long!!*

He's perfect:cloud9:
got induced starting about 5:30am
was 3cm and 75% effaced when they started the pitocin
broke water 7am
wow, contractions every 2 min right way got to 4cm and asked for epideral as was getting sick with pain
feeling numb and awesome
4-6 we stalled out a bit - had to turn up the pitocin 
once we got up to 7 we made progress quickly
got very sick and threw up 3 times - shaking the whole time
finally got to push at 830pm - got a light fever, had to push past part of the cervix and baby's heart rate shot up
aftraid of an emergency csection but the nurses rocked and were able to help me push past the cervix
pushed well needed to get him out quickly as dr was concerned about hr so had to have a vacumme and 2nd degree episiotomy :(
got him out. 
God hes huge! Giant giant baby.
He's perfect and just fine. got him to latch on a couple times so hoping he gets the hang of it. 
i am good - super sore and stiched up 
Dh being so great.

congrats to mrswaffer and the others who had babies! Congrats to those in labor! Hugs to those over due! so sorry i am trying to get caught up!!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations tnt!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats tnt!!! Was just thinking about you a few minutes ago, how strange! Glad you have your little boy! 8lb 12oz wowee!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congrats TNT! :happydance::cloud9:


Wiggler, can you get on your hands and knees and be able to get back up? Do you know which way baby is laying? If baby is posterior all the contractions might be body's way of trying to put baby into proper position.

Babydreams Try getting on all 4's for a while, crawl around, rest on a birthing ball etc get that LO to turn then you can progress!

Mine is posterior, trying to get her to turn currently. My due date is today, but I'm already done with the depression that I'll be overdue and banking on having her sometime by next Tuesday, but definitely _not_ today. Got a "hot date" with DS 6 this evening (and he don't even know it yet :haha:). I'm taking him to rent a movie I pinky promised we'd get this week, then I plan on snugglng up with my little man, and probably DH and enjoying my evening. But it's not even lunch time yet so...I have a test to study for and take now. 
:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, TN! Thanks for sharing your birth story, and Wow, he sure is a big boy! :cloud9:

Congrats, MrsS!!! :cloud9:

Hope things keep progressing for you Babydreams, Wiggler, and Becca! Fingers crossed!

Hugs, Rem, so sorry about your fil. :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats TNT! Yay!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I'm going to have dinner then try all fours for a bit, I'll even be productive and scrub the kitchen floor at the same time :rofl: I don't think she is posterior, but I am almost certain she is in a less than ideal position.


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations TNT and mrs s, lovely news!!!
Looking forward to baby news from cherry and Becca.... I am confused to who is in labour??? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations tnt.

My milks come in. Boulder stone boobs :-( owwww


----------



## embo216

Congratulations TNT!!! Whitten is a lovely name- my 1st was 9lb 3 and I love a big baby- rolls are fantastic :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jem I think it is Cherry and GFlady in labour :)


----------



## embo216

And Wiggler :D I think becca is pretty close too!


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think I'm in labour, I think my body is playing a mean mean game :haha:

So many babies coming soon :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh of course, Wiggler too :haha: How are you feeling Wiggler?

Becca, how are you feeling?


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler said:


> I don't think I'm in labour, I think my body is playing a mean mean game :haha:
> 
> So many babies coming soon :happydance:

I think you are in labour and will have bubs soon :dance:


----------



## Wiggler

Still the same, some sore, some not. Going to have dinner in a min, then a quick bath, then scrub the kitchen floor to get her into a better position. I don't think I will have a Valentines baby though :(


----------



## smileyfaces

MF, I will never forget my milk coming in with LO, i totally wasnt expecting it, no one had told me that that would happen! Is it hurting you or is it not too bad?


----------



## embo216

You might not be in 'active' labour but your deffo in labour! You have just over 6 hours to have your girl on the 14th so get bouncing!!!


----------



## embo216

Oh MF my boobs were SO sore, cabbage leaves help if I remember xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

smileyfaces said:


> Oh of course, Wiggler too :haha: How are you feeling Wiggler?
> 
> Becca, how are you feeling?

Thanks for asking hun! I'm just achey with my back, my cervix has dropped. I'm guessing my body is doing something, just slow :haha:.

My OH is super excited!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I've been bouncing so much my gym ball is no lounger round, its oval :rofl:

Oooh Becca, sounds good!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oval gym ball lmao! :rofl:


----------



## embo216

That's what I like to hear Sasha!!! :haha: 

My kids have gone :( Gah I know I need a break and to try and get their brother out but why am I so emotional- I miss miss my little monsters :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun :hugs: I swear I spend the whole time clock watching when mine aren't with me counting down til they come home :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo! You sound like me with my dog! I miss him when's he's gone even though I need a break from him :haha:. Bless you.

Wiggler, you do over use that ball, it's your best friend ;).
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I hate this ball, I can't wait til I am far enough in my physio to destroy it :rofl:


----------



## embo216

They drive me loopy :lol: But its SO quiet without them hear but I know they're going to have more fun there than with a grump heavily pregnant Mum. Can't wait till I can move around more easily and play with them normally again :happydance: 

Just ordered a early takeaway as I'm on my own tonight as OH is working :(


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> I hate this ball, I can't wait til I am far enough in my physio to destroy it :rofl:

:lol: You should have a ball burning ceremony


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I hate this ball, I can't wait til I am far enough in my physio to destroy it :rofl:
> 
> :lol: You should have a ball burning ceremonyClick to expand...

:rofl: 

What takeaway are you getting?


----------



## embo216

Kebab and chippies :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo I count down the minutes till LO goes to his nana's and then as soon as he is gone I want him straight back!

We are having a romantic take away tonight :lol: dont know what to order yet though!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ew, my skin is saggy at the bottom of my bump :(. What's all that about?!

I don't have a ball anymore, my OH thought it would be smart to play with the dog with it and as I said "Put that back!" it burst :dohh:.

xoxox


----------



## embo216

I used to have a crazy dalmation becca- she was my 1st baby, she used wouldn't accept Lily so she now lives with by the seaside with a dear friend. I miss having a dog so much though


----------



## Wiggler

BeccaxBump said:


> Ew, my skin is saggy at the bottom of my bump :(. What's all that about?!
> 
> I don't have a ball anymore, my OH thought it would be smart to play with the dog with it and as I said "Put that back!" it burst :dohh:.
> 
> xoxox

Mine is saggy too :( 

Oooh woopsie! my kids are always trying to play with my ball, I spend half my time getting it off them :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> Kebab and chippies :haha:

Yummy! With garlic sauce?

We're having Chinese! Curry - lush! <3
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aww, dogs make my day. We have a Staffie and he's so soft lol!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

No sauce! I am a sauce hater :lol:


----------



## embo216

love chinese too mmm crispy duck! We should all be having vindaloo's really shouldnt we


----------



## Wiggler

Kids are driving me mad :brat: Not long til bedtime :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! You'll have another soon, Wiggler ;).

Embo, we should, but they make me bork :sick:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I think I am mad having a third. 

I can't handle having anything hotter than a korma, I am sucha wuss :haha:


----------



## embo216

Im a butter chicken girl at an indian lol, right wuss. I was saying that earlier 'Blooming kids-why am I having another!?!'


----------



## smileyfaces

Im a sauce hater as well Embo! 

Ahhh i LOVE indian food, dont like it too hot though, just nicely spicey :lol: Eew korma and butter chicken vommmm!!


----------



## embo216

:haha: drives my OH nutty as he loves his hot food!


----------



## smileyfaces

My OH has his food hotter than me! He adds chilli sauce to stuff Ive already put chilli in! I had a curry last night that was really hot and burnt my mouth but it hasnt done anything to push this baby out!

And as for saggy skin, mine has been saggy since having LO...I call it my pouch. So nothing new for me :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

My OH loves really spicy food too.

I love getting a chicken korma, eating half then finishing the rest in the morning cold from the fridge :cloud9: 

I want cold korma now :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really confused. Over the past few days my cervix has been getting lower and lower, I just checked now and I can't reach it again?! 

This baby is never coming out :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

I cant reach mine either wiggler :hugs:


----------



## embo216

:hugs: Sasha :hugs: I am way too scared to try and find mine :blush:

My kebab was pretty crap :(


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hoping its where my bump is so low now that I can't reach around it properly :haha:

OH is putting the kids to bed now :happydance:

Sorry to hear your kebab was crap :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw no em, we have ordered kebabs as well and garlic bread and chips!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler, if you remember, Bex couldn't feel hers, and she went into labour fine :). 

I just had a nice spicy curry! Hope that helps Lily.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Don't worry, I have no intention of queue jumping but I have some really strong intermittant lower backache going on interspersed with some mild contractions.

Nothing else to report except feeling 'off' for the past few days and having a dizzy/puking spell today :shrug:

I am hoping my body is doing some preparation as the MW is going to attempt my 1st sweep tomorrow ahead of my induction booked for 22nd.


----------



## BeccaxBump

AP: strange you say that, I'm in slow labour, the past 2 days my morning sickness has been terrible and I've been 'clearing out'.

Hope it's something for you!
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> AP: strange you say that, I'm in slow labour, the past 2 days my morning sickness has been terrible and I've been 'clearing out'.
> 
> Hope it's something for you!
> xoxox

My husband has toncillitis - it would be crappy timing :dohh: He had gastric flu when our first daughter was born....I think I would like him slightly useful!


----------



## Nixilix

We are having steak!


----------



## rem_82

wow everyone, hope u all deliver before midnight.
cant believe how many of u are or might be in labour. will have to come back on later for updates.
Im doing fine, nothing to report.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh dear, AP! Hope he feels better soon.

My cramping is getting more intense. Yuk!

Anyone heard of Caulophyllum? Just read about it.
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Good luck ladies I'm thinking of you really hope u hav ure babies soon.:hugs:

Can't believe my Lilly is 4 weeks old on Sat I had her weighed and she's 6lb now. Still alot smaller than my others wen they were first born lol. She got a cold today and not feeding well at all bless her.:nope:

I'm still feeling poo and bleeding heavily cud really do with a good night's sleep these night feeds are tough esp wen u hav other kids to deal with I'm cream cracked :wacko:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope she gets better soon hun <3. Hope you are okay too.
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Awwww thank u hunny. Xxx:hugs:


----------



## fides

mrsswaffer said:


> :blue: Harrison Joseph Swaffer was born at 01:05am on 14/2/13 weighing 6lbs 1oz! :blue:

congrats!




babydreams85 said:


> Well ladies I am in active labor but stuck at just under 2cm.

good luck!! :flower:



tntrying22 said:


> *Whitten Davis born 9:21pm 2.13.13 14 hrs of labor, 54 min of pushing, 8lbs 12 oz , 21 inches long!!*

congrats!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ah, it's blue and black cohosh. Anyone heard anything good about them?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Future - Hope Lilly feels better soon :hugs:

Everything has slowed right down, no baby for me tonight :(


----------



## future hopes

Thank u hunny. I hope ure Labour kicks off soon:hugs:

Congratulations mrsswaffer and tntrying 22 on the birth of ure babies:happydance:

Good luck babydreams85 xxxx:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Im having really quite sore period type cramps- wish they'd go somewhere :(


----------



## fides

BeccaxBump said:


> Ah, it's blue and black cohosh. Anyone heard anything good about them?
> xoxox

I'm taking black cohosh tincture yesterday and today with several other herbs - my midwife doesn't think people should try them unless they are at least 41 weeks; I'm not sure if they even work at 42 weeks, though...

edit: oh, and blue cohosh can apparently mess with your blood pressure.


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> Im having really quite sore period type cramps- wish they'd go somewhere :(

Hopefully this is the start :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Keeping my fingers crossed embo and fibes feel so sorry for u guys cuz goin over sucks hav u been given induction dates yet?

Beccs hope ure bundle arrives soon to.

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I think everything has stopped now :cry: Oh well, OH is being a selfish prick so don't really want that around me while I'm in labour anyways.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Me too hun, getting a bit fed up now :cry:.

No one heard anything about these black and blue cahosh?

Hope it's something Embo!
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Awwwwww u don't need that wiggler I really think men just don't get it sometimes. Sending u :hugs:


----------



## fides

fides said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Ah, it's blue and black cohosh. Anyone heard anything good about them?
> xoxox
> 
> I'm taking black cohosh tincture yesterday and today with several other herbs - my midwife doesn't think people should try them unless they are at least 41 weeks; I'm not sure if they even work at 42 weeks, though...
> 
> edit: oh, and blue cohosh can apparently mess with your blood pressure.Click to expand...




BeccaxBump said:


> No one heard anything about these black and blue cahosh?

you probably didn't see my post - it was on the last page. :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh, sorry I didn't see it! So not really worth taking then?
I'm going to try and seduce my OH tonight. I'm being pretty impatient I think :blush:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I'm booked in for another sweep on Monday then induction on Wednesday! I really really really want him to come before then though- still sore but pretty on top of each other pains. Bet its just the kebab making a comeback though :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Never heard of it hun. I did raspberry leaf tea from 36wks with ds2 as I heard it can kick start Labour I tried everything to get him out but nothing worked I ended up goin 2 weeks over he was a big bigger to 9lbs. B carefully with herbal stuff cuz it's not good for ure liver the first thing I was asked wen I had liver failure was if I was taken anything herbal so I don't touch anything herbal now. X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> I think everything has stopped now :cry: Oh well, OH is being a selfish prick so don't really want that around me while I'm in labour anyways.


Sorry your OH is being a dick. :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

I must have missed gflady's post!

And midnight I second the cabbage leaves- that's what my midwife said.
Guess we still can't lay on our tummys!

Future, im struggling too, and the husband is at home! 
I'm really scared how I'm going to cope when I'm on my own- let alone when I've got to work!! 

Ruth, sorry about your DH.

Hope to read lots of new babies... I'm off to bed in a min- what a valentines day for my husband! Oh well, he got a beautiful baby as a present from me :)


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> I'm booked in for another sweep on Monday then induction on Wednesday! I really really really want him to come before then though- still sore but pretty on top of each other pains. Bet its just the kebab making a comeback though :haha:

I really hope this is it hun and ure in the first stages I know Labour can start off mild but get worse as time goes on. I'm thinking he will show up b4 ure due to b induced:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

My cramps have settled down :cry:. For heavens sake :(. Bah bah bah!
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope this is it Embo :hugs: 

Ive been having pains on and off all evening again, moderate pain in my back near my hips and period paims in lower tummy but only mild pains. It wont go anywhere, been having these since last sunday.


----------



## future hopes

Awww jembug I'm sure ure b fine ure prob get in ure own little routine. I must say I will b glad wen Lilly starts sleep in through the night but I know u can't rush these things. I love babies wen there about 3 months old and they start cooing and laughing but I'm not wishing this time away I'm just making the most of her being tiny rite now. Just can't believe she's 4 weeks on Sat and is still smaller than my others wen they were first born its crazy. She's my tiny little lamb chop:cloud9:


----------



## embo216

aww shes so lovely and dinky- thinking this one will be at least 9-10lb considering my 1st was 9lb 3 on her due date and this one is already 8 days over! I would have loved a little bubba :cloud9: I love them about 4 months too :D


----------



## future hopes

BeccaxBump said:


> My cramps have settled down :cry:. For heavens sake :(. Bah bah bah!
> xoxox

Ahhh poo hun. Those pains r prob doin something tho hun. I was getting Mehta pains as about a 2 wks b4 I was induced and my cervix was open 2cm wen they broke my waters so all them false alarms did that. Mine were not like period pains tho it felt much more sharper and stabby. But everyone is different so keep a close eye on things x:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> aww shes so lovely and dinky- thinking this one will be at least 9-10lb considering my 1st was 9lb 3 on her due date and this one is already 8 days over! I would have loved a little bubba :cloud9: I love them about 4 months too :D


Ah u never know hun my mates first was late and 9lb but her second was late and 7lb 6 she's expecting her 3rd now on 24th Feb and she's adament he's gonna b a whopper but I don't think so. They told me Lilly wud b over 7lbs even tho she was 4 wks early but she was only 5lb 7oz I was well shocked wen she came out lol. 
So u just never know hun. Still bloody hurt getting her out tho think her head was at a funny angle.:wacko:


----------



## embo216

I have some newborn ready just incase- would love a little 7lb baby- would seem so small to me though! Seeing this will be my last I want to savour it all really :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope we all have babies soon <3.
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> I have some newborn ready just incase- would love a little 7lb baby- would seem so small to me though! Seeing this will be my last I want to savour it all really :cloud9:

It is nice having a tiny one but scarey to I'm so worried I'm gonna break her it takes me a age just to do her nappy lol she's 6lb now and is 4 wks on Sat. Swear she smiled earlier but. Oh said it was wind lol. I thought it was about 4 wks they started to smile or is it later? She still sleeps alot but wen she wen she is awake she's very nosey lol' gets that from her dad lol:haha

:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Yea it could be! Between 4-6 weeks mine did :D


----------



## future hopes

Hehe so it cud of been a smile then both corners of her mouth went up it was so cute but it was only for a second I think she's gonna b a mummys girl which I'm Hoping because our son jayjay is a rite daddy's boy. It upsets me lol:wacko:


----------



## embo216

Aww mummies girl :cloud9: Mine are both very mummy mummy mummy.


----------



## BeccaxBump

My cramping is back - just not as painful. Hope things start to progress, this is getting boring :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

yea I have a small (small) feeling something might be happening for me :happydance: 

I'm probably wrong like all the other times!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oooo, Embo, what you feeling? :dance:
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Awww bless. :hugs:

I just noticed ure from Essex do u ever watch towie? I really wanna go suger hut lol prob we'll expensive to get in tho plus think it will take a good 2 or 3 hours to get to Essex from where I live. Do u know any of the people from towie? Sorry loads of questions lol I just love e that show x


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> yea I have a small (small) feeling something might be happening for me :happydance:
> 
> I'm probably wrong like all the other times!!

YAY!!! sending lots of labour dust your way!!!

Everything has completely stopped here. Going to relax for the evening and hope my sweep tomorrow kicks things off. 

It seems silly but I am really upset that this baby won't have a special birthday like my other 2 :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> yea I have a small (small) feeling something might be happening for me :happydance:
> 
> I'm probably wrong like all the other times!!
> 
> YAY!!! sending lots of labour dust your way!!!
> 
> Everything has completely stopped here. Going to relax for the evening and hope my sweep tomorrow kicks things off.
> 
> It seems silly but I am really upset that this baby won't have a special birthday like my other 2 :(Click to expand...

Will you let us know how you get on with your sweep hun? Hope it works.

My back is KILLING. It's just a constant bloomin' throb, so most likely nothing :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> Awww bless. :hugs:
> 
> I just noticed ure from Essex do u ever watch towie? I really wanna go suger hut lol prob we'll expensive to get in tho plus think it will take a good 2 or 3 hours to get to Essex from where I live. Do u know any of the people from towie? Sorry loads of questions lol I just love e that show x

haha yes a proper Essex girl born and bred! I know the sugar hut well- my Dad used to love it when he was alive- never been personally as it's a it high end for me :haha:

I went to school with Lydia and Mario though! I love it too but it doesn't really sum us up and makes us look like a load of vain thick twats:haha:


----------



## future hopes

Oooooh embo says happening? Exciting:kiss:

Ooooh becs hopefully things r starting ooooh I'm all excited:happydance::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Wiggler said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> yea I have a small (small) feeling something might be happening for me :happydance:
> 
> I'm probably wrong like all the other times!!
> 
> YAY!!! sending lots of labour dust your way!!!
> 
> Everything has completely stopped here. Going to relax for the evening and hope my sweep tomorrow kicks things off.
> 
> It seems silly but I am really upset that this baby won't have a special birthday like my other 2 :(Click to expand...

Good luck tommorow hun :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo, did anyone's legs ache through labour? My legs are killing!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:


> Oooo, Embo, what you feeling? :dance:
> xoxox

Some tightenings every few minutes :D




Wiggler said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> yea I have a small (small) feeling something might be happening for me :happydance:
> 
> I'm probably wrong like all the other times!!
> 
> YAY!!! sending lots of labour dust your way!!!
> 
> Everything has completely stopped here. Going to relax for the evening and hope my sweep tomorrow kicks things off.
> 
> It seems silly but I am really upset that this baby won't have a special birthday like my other 2 :(Click to expand...

Oh hun I desperately wanted a 14th baby too :( Fingers crossed your sweep gets things going tomorrow!


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, Embo, what you feeling? :dance:
> xoxox
> 
> Some tightenings every few minutes :DClick to expand...

Hope it's something hun! I'm super excited :dance:!
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> Awww bless. :hugs:
> 
> I just noticed ure from Essex do u ever watch towie? I really wanna go suger hut lol prob we'll expensive to get in tho plus think it will take a good 2 or 3 hours to get to Essex from where I live. Do u know any of the people from towie? Sorry loads of questions lol I just love e that show x
> 
> haha yes a proper Essex girl born and bred! I know the sugar hut well- my Dad used to love it when he was alive- never been personally as it's a it high end for me :haha:
> 
> I went to school with Lydia and Mario though! I love it too but it doesn't really sum us up and makes us look like a load of vain thick twats:haha:Click to expand...

I just love ure accents. Lydia seems nice but Mario seems like a bit of a knob lol. Student kick Mark Wright out of bed tho haha lol:blush: l like Kirk to but think he treats womon like dirt. X:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Kirks eyes are amazing right! Our accents are funny- I don't think I have a strong one as I went to speech therapy for years due to a lisp so kind of lost it, my sister sounds exactly like Amy childs as does my Lily :cloud9: 

I wasn't in their year at school but Marios sister who is married to tom from Mcfly was a right biatch.


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, Embo, what you feeling? :dance:
> xoxox
> 
> Some tightenings every few minutes :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hope it's something hun! I'm super excited :dance:!
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, they aren't overly painful yet! Hoping they step up a gear!


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Oooo, Embo, what you feeling? :dance:
> xoxox
> 
> Some tightenings every few minutes :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hope it's something hun! I'm super excited :dance:!
> xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, they aren't overly painful yet! Hoping they step up a gear!Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping it is for you hun :flower:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

You too :hugs: I want a Fides baby the most though!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I know, Fides, start pushing, wether baby is ready or not, or I'll come to you and I'll pull, you push :haha:.

I actually just feel like I'm on my period. Achey back, thighs and feel pressure at my bum.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Em you stole my tightenings!!! Lol, seriously hope this is it for you. 

I'm going to curl up on the sofa now with some rubbish TV and a cuddly blanket, so excited to see updates in the morning!!!! Night night x x x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Night hun, let us know how tomorrow goes! :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Em you stole my tightenings!!! Lol, seriously hope this is it for you.
> 
> I'm going to curl up on the sofa now with some rubbish TV and a cuddly blanket, so excited to see updates in the morning!!!! Night night x x x

:haha: I stole them through cyber space :p I bet mine stop too :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope it steps up a gear Embo!! Night everyone, hope to see some good updates in the morning :)


----------



## embo216

night hun xx


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> Kirks eyes are amazing right! Our accents are funny- I don't think I have a strong one as I went to speech therapy for years due to a lisp so kind of lost it, my sister sounds exactly like Amy childs as does my Lily :cloud9:
> 
> I wasn't in their year at school but Marios sister who is married to tom from Mcfly was a right biatch.

It's his eyes that make him nice. My OH has really blue eyes I love them. I bet marios sister was a bitch. I love Amy child's she tweeted back to me on Twitter once so did Lauren goodger and Joey Essex 're tweeted one of my tweets I've also spoken to Matt littler who played max Cunningham in hollyoaks on Twitter he was really nice. How's ure pains now hun? Xx:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just realized I never posted a picture of our lil girl Zoey.....
 



Attached Files:







Zoey's 1st V-day.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## future hopes

Nite smiley:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just realized I never posted a picture of our lil girl Zoey.....

Ahhhhhhh she's avenue hun congrats x


----------



## future hopes

Bloody miss type. I ment she's gawjus x


----------



## Miss Ashley

Awww. Zoey is a little cutie :) What a pretty girl.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just realized I never posted a picture of our lil girl Zoey.....

Awwwww shes a beauty! <3


----------



## embo216

Aww Zoey is SOO cute! 

Future you should come down to Essex! Brentwood is pretty small so you never know you might see someone :)

My pains are still there, not much worse though :nope: Lost a bit of plug but not bloody?


----------



## future hopes

I'm keeping it all crossed for u hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## embo216

Thanks hun, I'd put money on it being nothing, guess you never know though. I've had it stop and start way too much to assume anything :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

embo216 said:


> Aww Zoey is SOO cute!
> 
> Future you should come down to Essex! Brentwood is pretty small so you never know you might see someone :)
> 
> My pains are still there, not much worse though :nope: Lost a bit of plug but not bloody?

come on lil man eviction notice is served


----------



## BeccaxBump

Zoey is beautiful <3!

Embo, stay positive! Might be something gooooood :dance:.

My OH just came up and said "How are you feeling?", I explained I just felt like I was on my period and he goes "Oooo, I'm going to be a daddy!". Not just yet darling, slow labour and all. :haha:
xoxox


----------



## embo216

BeccaxBump said:
 

> Zoey is beautiful <3!
> 
> Embo, stay positive! Might be something gooooood :dance:.
> 
> My OH just came up and said "How are you feeling?", I explained I just felt like I was on my period and he goes "Oooo, I'm going to be a daddy!". Not just yet darling, slow labour and all. :haha:
> xoxox

I will hun:flower:

Your OH is a cutie:kiss:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hehe, he is, bless him! Very excited first time daddy to be. :cloud9:

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun <3.
xoxox


----------



## rem_82

blue eyes she is gorgeous.

embo good luck!

bring on the :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## cherrylee

I haven't caught up on the thread, I'm exhausted and in pain. I will give a full birth announcement later I just wanted to let you lovely ladies know my beautiful, perfect daughter Azialain, Jaynie was born feb 14th @ 6:03 am weighing in at 8 pounds 3.8 ounces and ONLY 51 and a half inches long!!! She is amazing and beautiful, I'm so in love. Also made it through labour with no epidural but somehow had the nurses laughing the whole time and didn't scream! I shocked myself. 

I look forward to reading up after I've actually had some sleep, hoping some of you ladies have also had your babies :D big hugs to you all!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Cherry! :cloud9:
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

cherrylee said:


> I haven't caught up on the thread, I'm exhausted and in pain. I will give a full birth announcement later I just wanted to let you lovely ladies know my beautiful, perfect daughter Azialain, Jaynie was born feb 14th @ 6:03 am weighing in at 8 pounds 3.8 ounces and ONLY 51 and a half inches long!!! She is amazing and beautiful, I'm so in love. Also made it through labour with no epidural but somehow had the nurses laughing the whole time and didn't scream! I shocked myself.
> 
> I look forward to reading up after I've actually had some sleep, hoping some of you ladies have also had your babies :D big hugs to you all!!!

Congrats Cherry!! Good job! :happydance:

Embo...praying this is it for you!!:dust: for you and Fides!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww come on em hope this is it.

Our baby has a name lol Jade Sophia x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations cherry

Zoey is gorgeous!


----------



## Newt4

Congrats cherry. I hope you get some rest!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Love baby girls name midnight shes beautiful xx


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats, Cherry!!!

Did you mean to say 15.5" ? or... 51.5cm?

Get some rest and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Cherry!!!

Beautiful name, Midnight!


----------



## munchkinlove

embo and fides i hope you get to see your babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! went for a check today doctor says im 1 cm dilated, cervix is soft and thin so lets hope its the start of something and she will be here by next friday....or not as i can see they can be quite stubborn!! FIDES~ how much longer are they going to let you go????


----------



## cherrylee

Miss Ashley said:


> Congrats, Cherry!!!
> 
> Did you mean to say 15.5" ? or... 51.5cm?
> 
> Get some rest and hope you feel better soon!

51.5cm lol, my bad! Somehow today I managed to misspell my own maiden name on the birth certificate also!!


----------



## Jembug

Blue, lovely photo, well done.

Congratulations cherry, what a relief to be finally holding your baby girl.

Midnight love the name Jade, Shaun always liked that name.

Hope the other are all in labour.... Fides I can see your viewing... Hope it's to make your announcement :)


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

Just dropping by to say baby Theodore (Theo) was born on feb 14th at 6:30 weighing 8lbs 6oz. Had bit of a traumatic delivery. He 's got severe tongue tie so is having difficulty feeding and keeps dropping his blood sugar and temp. So worried about him. He 's a cutie tho x


----------



## Wiggler

Blue eyes - Zoey is beautiful :cloud9:

Cherry - congratulations!!!!! 

GF - Congratulations!!!! 

Embo -Hope things progressed overnight!

I actually slept OK again last night! :happydance: My tummy is so tight and hard this morning, feel crampy and got backache too. Don't think she will come today though :(


----------



## Newt4

Congrats gf! I hope he stabilizes real soon!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats gladfly!! :thumbup: :happydance:
hope he's stable soon :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Cherry and Gflady! Wonderful news!

MF..lovely name! Glad you have finally decided!

Embo, any news?

Wiggler, glad you had a good sleep! I slept okay I suppose, hips were hurting but no change there. Seeing the midwife today for a check up


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on the new babies - I am starting to get jealous!

GF - my daughter had a tongue tie and her sugars dipped a bit because I was diabetic. 

If you are expressing colostrum remember that 1ml even does a huge amount for their blood sugar. Ask for help with hand expressing if you need it. You will get more colostrum out after a hot bath, running a hot shower on your boobs, warm flannels or just generally getting yourself very warm.

I am colostrum harvesting ahead of this baby's arrival and I have learnt a lot about it, with my daughter I had no idea until she needed to be topped up because of her sugars x


----------



## Jembug

Sounds like good advice AP! Congratulations Gfady, lovely name, hope you recover well and he gets the all clear.
X


----------



## embo216

Good morning ladies, no baby news from :nope: My cervix is doing something though as I had my blood tinged plug last night. Hoping that could mean today/tonight? 

Huge congratulations to Cherry and Gf on your beautiful babies- pics soon please!!

9 days overdue and counting :grr:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay for bloody show, your cervix is definitely heading in the right direction!!! :happydance:

My stuuuuupid uterus has started the same silliness as yesterday :growlmad: Its so annoying. Give me pain and a baby popping out or STOP IT!!!! :growlmad: :cry: 

I need to stop panicking about my sweep later, I have worked myself up into a right mess about it :nope:


----------



## embo216

oh hun I had a try at one 2 days ago and I was a proper wreck beforehand :( I really hope its ok :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

It's so annoying, I have pushed 2 babies out of there, a sweep should be nothing, but I'm really scared :(

I really need to try to calm down because otherwise I will refuse it and I don't want to, my pelvis is a wreck at the moment, walking is horrible, my leg feels like it's going to pop out :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay for bloody show Embo! Hope it is all happening today for you!

Wiggler, dont worry about your sweep. Relax, it will make it much more pleasant!


----------



## embo216

I feel SO depressed today, I can't shake it :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: Is it because you are missing the kids?


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## embo216

I think so, house is so quiet and OH isn't home yet- I bet he's gone to his Mums to see the kids and just not let me know. She lives in central London so its a good 1.5 drive on a good day :(


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: Aww you will see them very soon, try not to get upset about it. Run a nice hot bubble bath and go have a nice relaxing hour listening to music. It may even get those contractions started!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em I felt horrendous last weekend. I am sure its some labour related hormones. Try and zone out listen to music etc 
Hugs sasha hun xxxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Gf! Lovely name.

Sorry you're feeling down, Embo :(. :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are good.

My cramps have died down a little, they were horrendous before I went to sleep last night, so don't know what my body is doing. I'm so over it, can't be bothered. Fedup.com :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Becca :hugs:

I think I am going to have a nice relaxing bath then get my foot spa out for a bit before I have to make lunch and do housework. May as well take advantage of having the time to do these things while I still can :haha: Looooove that Bethany has super long naps :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Do you get your sweep today, Wiggler? 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

yes, between 3-4pm. Eek!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> yes, between 3-4pm. Eek!

Exciting! :dance: will you do anything after you've had it? I'm not sure if you're meant to or not. 
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I'm off for a walk around the shops to get this man out!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope it works Embo!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Em :)

I'm going to do some of the more strenuous housework after the sweep, going for a walk isn't an option for me, I have been housebound for months now.


----------



## smileyfaces

Don't go too far :lol:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just had my sweep - was actually really happy it was even physically possible at 38+4.

Cervix 1-2cm, moving forward, 1cm thick. She was able to admit a finger and do the sweep to both the inner bit and external bit of the cervix which she said was positive.

It was uncomfortable but not really painful.

She told me to go for a walk but no longer than 30 minutes and then just to have a nice relaxing day as much as possible to get the oxytocin going :shrug:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo! Hope it works hun! 
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope it works for you AP!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wish I could get a stretch and sweep early! Haha! I'm so impatient. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the sweep works AP.

Just got my foot spa out for the first time. It's better than sex, I swear it! :haha: My feet are in heaven!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo! Sounds lovely Wiggler.

I'm booked in for a foot massage on Monday - hoping it helps progress things. 
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Wish I could get a stretch and sweep early! Haha! I'm so impatient.
> xoxox

I am glad my MW is quite clued up with things like that - I didnt know it could even be done before I was induced with my daughter.

I sort of think it is a relatively natural thing and if I am going to be induced either way next week it is worth trying, I am more hoping it helps in the process of my cervix getting ready so an induction just with the gel works rather than the drip.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Seems lot of people don't like being induced.

I don't get a Stretch and Sweep until 40+2, hoping I go into labour before that.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Seems lot of people don't like being induced.
> 
> I don't get a Stretch and Sweep until 40+2, hoping I go into labour before that.
> xoxox

It is just the lack of control that I want to avoid - when I ended up on the drip last time it was just all very unnatural and my plans had to change.

I understand the reasons for it but I would rather avoid it if possible. 

Fingers crossed you will have no need for a sweep!!!


----------



## Wiggler

The thought of induction terrifies me :nope: Anything that increases the risk of stirrups and intervention terrifies me at the moment.

AP - I really really hope you can avoid the drip :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> The thought of induction terrifies me :nope: Anything that increases the risk of stirrups and intervention terrifies me at the moment.
> 
> AP - I really really hope you can avoid the drip :hugs:

How were your deliveries with your older children?

I am trying to block out last time to be honest and just approach this time with an open mind. 

:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope do AP! Hope your sweep works and Wigglers! 

We need more babies! <3
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Im not allowed a sweep till 40+7!!!

Wiggler, I actually asked for stirrups when I had LO :haha: I was too tired to hold my legs up anymore and OH 'wasnt holding them right' hahaha so I asked for stirrups...Id defo use them again!


----------



## Wiggler

Bethanys was brilliant, straightforward and easy. Dylans was awful, back to back and trying to come out forehead first, major decels, I was prepped for a emergency section, it was horrible, luckily they managed to move him in the end. And I am pretty certain being in stirrups the whole time is the reason that my SPD doesn't go away when I'm not pregnant too.

I am doing everything I can to make sure this baby comes out nice and easy like Bethany with no damage to my poor pelvis, bouncing like a crazy person, I am hoping to avoid ANY pain relief as I need to feel my pelvis, I'll be staying active during the labour. If anything happens that means I will need stirrups they said I can have a c-section instead.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Quick question ladies, if baby was fully engaged at 38 weeks, my midwife said she'll stay there until labour now, I just don't feel huge pressure down there, I feel the need to pee a lot more, and it hurts down there when she moves, she won't have moved will she?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

BeccaxBump said:


> Quick question ladies, if baby was fully engaged at 38 weeks, my midwife said she'll stay there until labour now, I just don't feel huge pressure down there, I feel the need to pee a lot more, and it hurts down there when she moves, she won't have moved will she?
> xoxox

I don't think so hun, first babies get wedged in there pretty tight lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh that's good then. I'm such a worrier. I blame the fact I'm a ftm!
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Im at the midwife at 2.30, barely felt baby move today so gunna see what she thinks. Also gonna ask about my shrinking bump, it is getting smaller! I havent been worried but its starting to feel a bit 'off' now in my mind, it shouldnt have shrunk this much IYKWIM.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Go get it checked, smiley! Let us know hun. I'm sure it will be all okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had the engaged confirmation but the pressure eased loads a few days before she was born!

I gave birth on my knees and def worth a try if possible. Its amazing the difference it made!

How is it nearly 1pm!?!?!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My first fully engaged but then became fully free again sometime between 38-39 weeks. She was very little though and I had a good amount of water.

This baby has got up to similar tricks! More common with 2nd or more babies though.

I hope no stirrups for you Wiggler :hugs: Ivy was a forceps delivery in stirrups, I can't watch forceps deliveries on OBEM even now :nope:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you dont need them xx


----------



## fides

congrats, cherry and gflady! :)



So, ladies, looks like i broke the thread. :dohh: 

I had been doing a LOT of updating in the past two weeks, clearing out people who no longer post on BnB, adding baby announcements that were announced in 3rd tri, etc. I was using a spreadsheet to help me keep track of everyone, and I guess you're not supposed to copy/paste back and forth from them? Ooops!! My husband happens to be a web developer and he told me that i probably pasted extra info from the spreadsheet which is now causing BnB's database to time out. :dohh: So, I contacted technical support to see if they can fix it.

So sorry, ladies - i remember how exciting it was to _finally_ see my son's name added to the 1st page of my November 2011 group thread, so for those who are still waiting for their turn, i'm hoping it is something simple that they can fix soon. :flower: In the meantime, i am keeping a list of new babies born since i was last able to update - I feel terrible for breaking it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Oopsie :haha:


----------



## Miss Ashley

You're quite the dedicated thread operator, Fides! :) No worries!

I'm off to have a post-due ultrasound in a few hours. As long as all is well in there I'll be home afterwards as usual, otherwise they'll be keeping me in for delivery today. 

Have a feeling I'll be coming home... can't imagine having my baby girl by tonight! We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## Lindylou

Fides you have worked do hard. Thanks so much. 
Xxxx


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> I'm off to have a post-due ultrasound in a few hours. As long as all is well in there I'll be home afterwards as usual, otherwise they'll be keeping me in for delivery today.
> 
> Have a feeling I'll be coming home... can't imagine having my baby girl by tonight! We'll see, I suppose.

good luck! hope everything is perfect!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck at your us


----------



## Jembug

Fides I think you have done an amazing job even if you got onto trouble :)
Why are you STILL pregnant????


----------



## rem_82

fides u are doing a great job keeping up with this thread. Why have they not induced u yet?? surely your not supposed to go that far!!!! i hope your baby comes soon.

congrats gf and cherry!!!


----------



## fides

Jembug said:


> Why are you STILL pregnant????

My son came at EDD +13, so i guess i'm a slow cooker? :shrug: My mom swung back and forth between 2 weeks early, 2 weeks late then 10 days early, so i was really hoping to follow her pattern, though. ;)



rem_82 said:


> Why have they not induced u yet??

Baby's completely healthy and i've been fortunate to not have GD, high BP, fetal distress, or any other induction indicator yet (praise the Lord)... I'm waiting to get in for a full biophysical but it's not looking like that will happen before the weekend - probably Monday - but I'd rather just go into labor (like *NOW*!!!) so that i don't have to be induced b/c i'm terrified of permanently damaging my pelvis (a risk for SPD) if i go the pitocin/epidural route.

Come on, baby, come on out!!! Pretty sure Newt's going to beat me to it. :haha:


----------



## Newt4

Lol I don't know. I still got 13 days till due date lol


----------



## smileyfaces

I have been sent to hospital for reduced fetal movements, just here now waiting to be seen! Im sure everything will be just fine :)

Fides, you have done a great job, hope you dony get into TOO much trouble :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I had the sweep, she couldn't find my cervix at all to begin with, she expected it to be right at the back, but it was right at the front which is a good sign she said, I am also 1cm dilated, very soft and "ready to go"

Her hands were so cold! Like ice!

Booked in for induction on the 25th, but she doesn't think I will need it.


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Gflady!!! Hope you're both well and home soon!

Good luck Smiley. Best to check, though I'm sure everything's good.

Wiggler-ready to go sounds like great news!

No worries, Fides, you've done great work keeping this thread up. We all appreciate it!


----------



## Lindylou

Hope we get some more love bugs soon. Xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

woke up just before 1 am to pee and couldn't sleep. so I ate some dates because i was hungry and they're easy to just pop in my mouth and have food in the belly (i don't do breads etc). Within the hour I knew i was in trouble :nope: I spent 4 hours with a constant faucet of poo and violent vomiting (sorry tmi). Either my body is rejecting these now (after 10 weeks) or they're contaminted in the processing because I went through the same thing last friday and again this past wednesday not knowing the cause...the only thing those three sessions had in common was eating those damn dates I just bought about an hour before getting sick :sick:
So I can't get ahold of OB to move my appt and I have to show up weak and dehydrated. She does a check, baby is still posterior and super high up (compared to last week's low appt) and there is absolutely no change in my cervix except now it is super high up like baby. Injust keep envisioning my labor with ds where he wouldn't descend. With her so high up and badly positioned my risk of being induced AGAIN skyrockets :cry::cry: I'm so tired and so disgusted, guess I best plan on spending my whole day on my knees trying to turn this LO. Wish I knew why she turned out of her perfect position to start with :nope:


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry ladies, have not been able to update! Thankfully when I went back in yesterday morning I was dilated to 4cm and was admitted to the hospital. 

*Weston Nickolas was born at 5:15pm on Valentine's Day, Feb 14th! 7 lbs, 14 oz!!!!!!!!*

Will write a birth story soon and post a picture when we get out of the hospital. We are so in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) He is absolutely perfect!


----------



## embo216

Huge congratulations Babydreams!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats babydream!!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Lovely news baby dreams :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations....more babieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!

This time next week I will probably be being induced, scary but exciting thought :wacko:


----------



## smileyfaces

Babydreams! Congrtulations!!

Ive been on the monitor at hosp and baby is just fine! I am contracting regularly as well but not dilated at all :(


----------



## Wiggler

Glad baby is fine hun, little pickle making you worry :hugs:

I hope the contractions mean it won't be too long!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats baby dreams!

My cramps are back! Hope these are actually doing something and not just making me be in pain.
xoxox


----------



## Newt4

Arrg I was having some nice contraction 20 mins apart but still and now they are gone :( 

Wishful thinking lol

So I know when I conceived +-a few days but guessed on my lmp. The lmp edd is the 28th but the conceived date is the 21. My ultrasounds have guess me for a edd for the 24th. 

What date for edd would you guys think would be more accurate?


----------



## smileyfaces

The scan is usually the one they go off!


----------



## fides

Wiggler said:


> I had the sweep, she couldn't find my cervix at all to begin with, she expected it to be right at the back, but it was right at the front which is a good sign she said, I am also 1cm dilated, very soft and "ready to go"

hope this does the trick!



PerpetualMama said:


> woke up just before 1 am to pee and couldn't sleep. so I ate some dates because i was hungry and they're easy to just pop in my mouth and have food in the belly (i don't do breads etc). Within the hour I knew i was in trouble :nope: I spent 4 hours with a constant faucet of poo and violent vomiting (sorry tmi). Either my body is rejecting these now (after 10 weeks) or they're contaminted in the processing because I went through the same thing last friday and again this past wednesday not knowing the cause...the only thing those three sessions had in common was eating those damn dates I just bought about an hour before getting sick :sick:
> So I can't get ahold of OB to move my appt and I have to show up weak and dehydrated. She does a check, baby is still posterior and super high up (compared to last week's low appt) and there is absolutely no change in my cervix except now it is super high up like baby. Injust keep envisioning my labor with ds where he wouldn't descend. With her so high up and badly positioned my risk of being induced AGAIN skyrockets :cry::cry: I'm so tired and so disgusted, guess I best plan on spending my whole day on my knees trying to turn this LO. Wish I knew why she turned out of her perfect position to start with :nope:

:hugs: turn, baby, turn!!



babydreams85 said:


> *Weston Nickolas was born at 5:15pm on Valentine's Day, Feb 14th! 7 lbs, 14 oz!!!!!!!!*

congratulations!!



smileyfaces said:


> Ive been on the monitor at hosp and baby is just fine! I am contracting regularly as well but not dilated at all :(

oh, good! glad all is well



Newt4 said:


> So I know when I conceived +-a few days but guessed on my lmp. The lmp edd is the 28th but the conceived date is the 21. My ultrasounds have guess me for a edd for the 24th.
> 
> What date for edd would you guys think would be more accurate?

ovulation/conception is more accurate; accuracy of the u/s would depend on which week they were taken


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats babydreams woo-hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## fides

So, i asked my m/w to fit me in for an extra non-stress test today since the OB's full biophysical won't be until early next week and i'm further along now (based on ovulation) than i got last time. Baby is doing fantastic, and he's now OA slightly right of center - she said they often rotate to almost full-on OA just before labor, so that's one more small piece of encouraging news - i'll take what i can get! :haha: i opted to not go for a 4th sweep - since the 3rd sweep didn't work for me at 4cm this past Monday, i didn't see the point. So, just continuing an herbal regimen today and going for spicy Indian buffet for lunch! Let's get moving, baby!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Im so glad Im not going mad and that these pains are showing as regular contractions on the monitor, so miffed Im not dilated though. Hope they pick up soon and start making a change to my cervix!

Wiggler, hope your sweep is effective!


----------



## smileyfaces

Fides, glad everything is okay with baby!! Are you still at a 4 or did they not check today?xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats baby dreams!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> woke up just before 1 am to pee and couldn't sleep. so I ate some dates because i was hungry and they're easy to just pop in my mouth and have food in the belly (i don't do breads etc). Within the hour I knew i was in trouble :nope: I spent 4 hours with a constant faucet of poo and violent vomiting (sorry tmi). Either my body is rejecting these now (after 10 weeks) or they're contaminted in the processing because I went through the same thing last friday and again this past wednesday not knowing the cause...the only thing those three sessions had in common was eating those damn dates I just bought about an hour before getting sick :sick:
> So I can't get ahold of OB to move my appt and I have to show up weak and dehydrated. She does a check, baby is still posterior and super high up (compared to last week's low appt) and there is absolutely no change in my cervix except now it is super high up like baby. Injust keep envisioning my labor with ds where he wouldn't descend. With her so high up and badly positioned my risk of being induced AGAIN skyrockets :cry::cry: I'm so tired and so disgusted, guess I best plan on spending my whole day on my knees trying to turn this LO. Wish I knew why she turned out of her perfect position to start with :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Fide you will have this baby this weekend!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Anyone seen anything from Tn?


----------



## Jembug

Hugs pm and Fides.

So glad your ok smiley.

Newt- my story- my due date by LMP was 28th january, but my hospital scan put me due 2nd Feb and I had Ruby on the 8th Feb... She came out perfect and didn't look too over cooked so I think the hospital due date was more accurate x


----------



## Newt4

I hope so. My doctor kept the 28th due date because unless the scan is more than a week they don't change it. Gives me hope this girl will be out soon. I don't know how you over due ladies are doing it.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooooo, nice cramps in my sides tonight! Lovely :dohh:. Pretty sure I'm not going into labour until next week!

Hope all you other ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Babydreams!!!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats, Babydreams!!! Cute name :) 

Smiley, glad baby is doing well!

Fides, FX for you for this weekend (and me too, please? ;))

Sorry about the frustrating news, PM... remember, all could change in a moment!

Afm - just got back from my ultrasound. Of course, this means baby was doing well so they didn't see a need to keep me in for delivery. She is head down and facing my spine, was practicing her breathing and making little sucking motions with her mouth. So cute! She's also grown a lot more than they anticipated! After her 32 week scan Doc estimated she would be 6.5 - 7lbs... she's currently at about 8lb! Hoping she doesn't grow too much more before she has to squeeze out of me, lol. 

Feeling so exhausted today. I don't think I'll be doing much other than zoning out on my couch :sleep:.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hi ladies sorry I haven't checked in for a few days, things have been crazy busy here, ,over back home today after 9 days at my mums, congrats to all the girls who had there little ones whilst I was away, haven't had chance to read back on all the posts yet.


----------



## Wiggler

Where is everyone? Pushing I hope :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> Where is everyone? Pushing I hope :haha:

I am here - crampy and spotting a bit after my sweep. Bad lower backache in waves but I had that yesterday before the sweep :shrug:

How are you feeling after yours?


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully it kicks off for you soon.

I feel normal, my cervix feels a bit sore, but nothing else has changed. This baby is far too comfy I think! 

I overdid the bouncing on my ball though, I can't walk now so really hoping it doesn't happen tonight anyway.


----------



## embo216

Still here too ladies- I had chilli for dinner :lol:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> Hopefully it kicks off for you soon.
> 
> I feel normal, my cervix feels a bit sore, but nothing else has changed. This baby is far too comfy I think!
> 
> I overdid the bouncing on my ball though, I can't walk now so really hoping it doesn't happen tonight anyway.

I don't mind if it doesnt, I have stuff to be doing in the next few days. 

I also don't want to queue jump :hugs:

It sounds like your cervix is very ready from what the MW said. 

I am actually going to have a bath, twiddle my nipples a bit to get some colostrum out, maybe have a small glass of red wine and then attempt to seduce my OH (even if it is icky whilst slightly spotting :blush:)


----------



## Wiggler

Em - I hope it was nice and spicy! :D

AP - feel free to jump the queue if it means you avoid induction :hugs: 

I had a word with OH earlier about how much I have been doing and the state of my pelvis and we both agree I need to stop doing any housework and just rest. He also said he will try to make more of an effort with the kids during the night, lets see how well this lasts :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

This time next month ALL the Love Bugs will be here, even if they go well overdue!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wiggler said:


> This time next month ALL the Love Bugs will be here, even if they go well overdue!

That is a lovely thought :cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

If I get to 41 weeks I'm going to ask to be induced ASAP lol


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies! Anymore babies? How are we all?

I'm super crampy tonight. Really hurts. Also, baby is really digging into my pelvis :'(.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Becca - :hugs:

I have 10 days to avoid induction, OH thinks she will come on Sunday, I'm clueless, I have no idea when she will come now. Every time I wake up and am not in labour I rule that day out, I woke in labour both times before and I think this time will be the same.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, don't be disheartened. I'm sure she will be here soooon! She'll surprise you.

Everyone thinks I'm having Lily next Tuesday. We'll see :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Im still here too! Contractions are still plodding along at the same pace, they will disappear overnight no doubt. Had nearly two weeks of this so just bored of it now!

Hope those who have had sweeps today make some nice progress through the night!

Hugs to everyone that needs them :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Smiley - Hopefully it won't carry on much longer and you have your gorgeous little guy in your arms very soon!

The strangest thing just happened to me, I just hobbled into the kitchen for my usual late night snack and I realised I wasn't hungry and I haven't pigged out today as always. Odd.


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Wiggler, still think it will take a while yet though! That is strange about you not eating much! Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Smiley - That's exactly how I feel, contractions hurt bad, but they'll have disappeared by tomorrow, getting slightly fed up :cry:. Feeling down and I'm just not a happy bunny.
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm ssill here too. Spent some time on all 4's, did this inversion thing on the stairs as suggetsed by spinning babies, packed up some boxes for the move in a few weeks, and took a walk to return a movie we rented last night. I feel like I have a hot poker up my hoo-haa :wacko: not too comfortable. Barely any contractions today, and LO still posterior. Spent a lot of time crying and feeling sorry for myself :blush:
I managed to get about a 2 hour nap in so am feeling a little less yucky, although recovery from my awful night will likely take me through tomorrow. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. I talked to my OB about induction (which I hope to avoid!) and she said she would induce me any day I want "if you say, Dr Lougheed I don't want to do this anymore, I'll put you in." but then she cautioned me about LO being posterior and high up and if the cervix isn't ready etc. She said she knows I can do this without a c section and would hate to see me have to go through one. So I told her I want all the tests I need to make sure LO is fine, and would like to wait until a week from tomorrow before induction. I will be 10 days late by then (and it's a Saturday so DH won't have to take a day off work :haha:)
the only problem is that that is so close to our closing date that I will be basically useless the first few weeks after we close, when I really need to be painting the rooms. The good thing is If I cut in the walls and ceilings, my older kids can manage the rolling. My eldest worked with me a few summers so she knows how to help. I am spending my waiting time packing and throwing stuff out. This weekend will be about cleaning the house, doing homework for the coming week, and packing as much stuff as I can before LO arrives. I just want to avoid induction and am so hoping LO will turn for me real soon!

Good luck AP
Fides and Embo :hugs: it's gotta be soon...keeping you in my prayers

:hugs: to all of us getting fed up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Gosh so many stubourn lil babbas on here sending hugd to alk sore and fed up and lots of labour vibes to all overdue come on lil ones we need more lovebugs!


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> Fides, glad everything is okay with baby!! Are you still at a 4 or did they not check today?xx

didn't want a sweep so didn't get checked - my guess is still a 4



embo216 said:


> Still here too ladies- I had chilli for dinner :lol:

that's what i'm going to have too! :thumbup:


----------



## fides

they fixed the 1st page!! :happydance: that was fast!


----------



## smileyfaces

Woahhh it was quiet on here last night! Usually come back to loads of pages! Has everyone been having babies?! Hope so!!

PM...:hugs:

Wiggler...I had a dream last night that you had a valentines baby...oh well, another 362 days left of being pregnant then :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs PM :hugs:

Nooooooooooo :cry: :rofl:


----------



## embo216

No babies here :( Just accepting he isn't coming till I'm induced on Wednesday. Hate my body- it's completely let me down this pregnancy


----------



## Jembug

Oh mannnn, thought you ladies were busy pushing....


----------



## embo216

So did I Jem- blergh.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

ugh, and the phone calls and messages start "when you gonna have that baby?" -if I _really_ knew that I'd have told you THAT was my due date. "You have that baby yet?"- hmm, did you get hear/see/receive an announcement?? This is the worst part of being overdue- even though I KNEW it would happen- is the "well meaning" questions. I never ask women that...or say something so stupid as "You still haven't had that baby yet?" If they need something to say to be polite or whatever why not just "how you feeling?" or "you doing ok?" :wacko:

hope you ladies are well. I'm still here and she's still posterior- thick-headed Frenchman :nope:
Homework time for me (at 4 AM when my mind won't let me sleep anyway!) then funeral at 9 :(


----------



## Wiggler

We've all just made it far too comfy for our babies in there :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Embo :hugs:

PM...will be thinking of you and your family today xx


----------



## embo216

PerpetualMama said:


> ugh, and the phone calls and messages start "when you gonna have that baby?" -if I _really_ knew that I'd have told you THAT was my due date. "You have that baby yet?"- hmm, did you get hear/see/receive an announcement?? This is the worst part of being overdue- even though I KNEW it would happen- is the "well meaning" questions. I never ask women that...or say something so stupid as "You still haven't had that baby yet?" If they need something to say to be polite or whatever why not just "how you feeling?" or "you doing ok?" :wacko:
> 
> hope you ladies are well. I'm still here and she's still posterior- thick-headed Frenchman :nope:
> Homework time for me (at 4 AM when my mind won't let me sleep anyway!) then funeral at 9 :(

:hugs: Its so hard isn't it :( Ive never been overdue so this is a shock to me and you honestly don't understand how hard it is until you experience it :nope:

The asking if you've had the baby yet are unbelievable! I'm so close to taking my facebook down as I get hounded and everyone has an opinion! Oh eat this- do that. :haha:

I really hope the funeral is gentle on you and your little lady is just waiting for you to get your chance to say Goodbye :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Embo, you have just made that tummy of yours too comfy and warm. He'll come see mummy soon I hope! :hugs:.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are okay :flower:.

I had bad cramps last night and that's it. There is nothing this morning, they seem to progress through out the day. Then I feel like I have a period. I cleared out some more today, so I'm hoping that's good, usually I just don't poop. Getting fed up tbh, I get cramps hoping they are something and then they are nothing :cry:. Keep crying to my poor fiancé, he's so good.

Anyways, less of me moaning.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh PM, sorry, hope your funeral is soft and gentle on you and your family :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Is my OH the only one who is soooo annoying at the moment?

He text me to tell me my "mission" is to be 4cm by the time he gets home from work. :growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No more babies? :(


Em bet fb is getting tedious!


----------



## embo216

Sasha mine keeps asking me where his baby is :grr: 

My Mum just made me really cry :( she said she doesn't understand why I'm so upset about the thought of getting induced- she said its exactly the same. She's never been induced how does she know! I've had both and I've waited 42 weeks for my natural birth and now I'm having to face the one thing I did NOT want so I can keep my baby safe or risk keeping him in longer to get the birth I want. :nope: I mentioned the consultant asked if I wanted to be induced which I replied I didn't and she was like oh you could've had your baby weeks ago if you'd said yes :cry: I really love my Mum but sometimes she just doesn't think :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun :hugs: :hugs: I think it's really hard for people to understand if they haven't been through it, I also think some people don't understand what it's like to be really passionate about the type of birth you want. x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am still crampy and bad backache on and off after my sweep yesterday.

I had a very small show last night and seem to have lost a lot of plug overnight, backache and tightenings still very intermittent, I don't mind if I get induced on Friday - I just hope my body is doing some preparations.


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hurry up overdue babies !! :)


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Oh hun :hugs: :hugs: I think it's really hard for people to understand if they haven't been through it, I also think some people don't understand what it's like to be really passionate about the type of birth you want. x x x

Thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I swear if I pee any more I am going to shrivel up!!! :growlmad:


----------



## embo216

:haha: That will be one thing I won't miss!

I have reverted to dancing around the room like a huge crazy overdue pregnant lady :lol:

Desperate measures and all that!!!


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Well just went to the loo again and it's safe to say I won't be peeing again for a while today. There is a massive spider in there :sick: :cry: :nope:


----------



## future hopes

Come on all u overdue babies stop being naughty for ure mummys they want to meat u now:thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

More regular contractions or me today, been for a walk and bouncing on my ball bu they arent getting worse. Again.

Em, dancing around sounds fun, dont think I could manage it :haha:

Eek Wiggler I hate spiders!!


----------



## Newt4

Common over due babies get out! :)


----------



## fides

:hugs: ladies


----------



## Wiggler

I need to pee and I can't with the 8 legged beastie in the bathroom :cry:

I'm watching the kids play together and I can't wait til the baby is here to see how they interact with her :cloud9:

I hope all our babies come soon, then end of pregnancy is so damn miserable! :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo! Hope you're okay sweetheart :hugs:

Smiley, you sound just like me it's unreal! 

Wiggles, hope your little girl comes out soon.

My mum said I look lower today, how can I get any lower?! Haha. I'm cramping on and off, I'm starting to get pee'd off and fed up. Sucks big time. Get out Lily!
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope ur all ok


----------



## Wiggler

So quiet in here today...


----------



## smileyfaces

I know :( everyone is busy with newborns except us last few stragglers!! :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

How dare they abandon us in favour of their gorgeous new children! :haha: Only joking ladies!

Well OH got home and the spider was gone, that makes me very unhappy. There is a spider lurking in my bathroom ready to attack when I least expect it :sick:


----------



## smileyfaces

Crikey, theres nothing worse, just make sure you are away from all surfaces so it cant pounce on you unexpectedly :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:sick: I am making OH go in there and check before I go in there now, seriously can't stand the little buggers!


----------



## Jembug

Ive come on for updates. The 'mummy' thread is quiet too... I guess some people are too busy, but I couldnt imagine bot using baby and bump. Actually love it!

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello girls!

It's all so busy in the Swaffer household!! We finally got home from hospital last night at 8pm after proving Harry can latch and feed for at least 10 mins at a time.

Our first night didn't go so well and he got a total of 25 mins on the boob all night. :( I am trying to feed him every 3 hrs, but he's often either too sleepy or too frustrated/hungry to settle. We want a middle, but it's very rare at the moment!

Anyway, we are persevering and my boobs have started to feel achey across the tops, so I've got more fun and games to come. :p

I managed to write the birth story in a FB message to a friend, so I will copy and paste it into a birth story thread over in that forum. <3

:cloud9:

I hope everyone is okay, and congratulations to all the other new arrivals! Come on overdue babes!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I read but always on iPhone so dont write much! xx Come on babies :)


----------



## rem_82

hey ladies, it always takes me a few goes to try and get anything done on here. I havent been able to use the comp or my phone since OH father died, as he is hogging them to arrange everything. 

I am still shocked that some of u havent gone into labour. What is going on with those little babies?? Hope u all ok. I bet if I have another, I will go overdue that time. I can imagine how awful and uncomfortable u are feeling. 
sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of labour :dust:


----------



## embo216

Evening all :)

I feel SOO much better after getting out for some food and the pub with my friends. Got to love the 'no sudden movements' comments from the bartender though :lol:


----------



## Nixilix

here is my birth story xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...cary-nicu-stay-happy-ending.html#post25505761


----------



## Newt4

Glad you feel better embo! 
Nix so glad your little one is ok. What a fighter!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw em. <3

Here is my birth story! Off to read Nix's now. :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...nes-day-surprise-yellow-bump-turned-blue.html


----------



## MileyMamma

Come on babies it's time to come out now! 
Sending all you overdue mummies lots of labour dust! Xxx


----------



## embo216

Great birth story Nix what a clever little man you have!!


----------



## embo216

Mrs W what a awesome story too!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Great birth stories ladies! Cant wait till I can add mine!


----------



## PerpetualMama

great birth stories Nix and MrsSwaff <3 scary events afterward nix :hugs:

hoping my birth story will be up here soon, but LO still posterior. Had a few little contractions but no hope that they're doing anythig in her position.

The funeral was ok, my aunt and cousins and my mom all seemed to be holding up ok, and it was nice to the effect that it was more like a wake with his ashes and a few boards filled with awesome pictures from over the years to look at. I think it's a lot easier when you don't have to see the body laid out :shrug:
we went shopping for a few little things then walked around a couple furniture stores (More or less "dreaming" of future purchases because once we close on the house, the extent of our purchases will be primer, lots of paint, a dishwasher and flooring throughout the house...and that's it!!) DH was very interested in living room sets (even though we have one in our basement for a year because my uncle changed his mind about DH having a man cave in the basement AFTER we just bought a living room set and 55 " flat screen. DH wants something more cushy...too bad :haha: it's brand new and better than the 17 year old one I got second hand from my mom!)

People don't realize how confining induction is, and how powerless you are to help things along. I spent a lot of time crying about this this morning...but then it dawned on me and I figured, if I have to have one and be confned to bed...screw it, I'll get an epidural and feel nothing. I refuse to be completely immobile AND in pain :haha:

off to do schoolwork in hopes I have LO this week <3
night ladies :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

So on the 13th I was told to go in to L&D as my DR was on call and he would assess me and see about induction. I went in at 6:30 pm and they checked me out, even though I was contracting it was so random and I was only 3cm dilated still so no change and they decided to get me hooked up to antibiotics and I was GBS positive. 8 PM rolls on and I am taken from triage to get my IV started and my birthing room set up, 12 am rolls on and my OBGYN comes in to break my waters in hopes that I start contracting. I was terrified and super uncomfortable as I can't stand the feeling of my waters after they are broken LOL. My contractions started every 15 minutes so they started Oxytocin at 1 am on the 14th. I got up and walked around, my contractions were only every ten minutes apart so half an hour later they turned up the OXY and they went to five minutes apart. I settled and watched some TV shows on my laptop and chatted with DH and my best friend/LOs God Mother. I then discussed pain medication with my nurse and told her that I wanted an epidural at some point but not until the pain was too bad and she explained that If I don't get it now I may not get it at all as I have a chance to go quickly and I told her that was fine. 30 minutes later they turned up my OXY and my contractions were 2 minutes apart so i went wandering with DH trying to walk off the pain. I went back to the room and asked for fentanyl (by then I was 5-6 cm)to see if that would help, I was given two doses in 30 mins or so and I was standing/walking in room and It did absolutely NOTHING but make me giggle and feel STONED!!! I then asked for an epidural and sure enough the anesthesiologist was going down to surgery, that was fine and I didn't panic as the contractions were really not THAT painful lol. I guess by the time they came to give me an EPI I was 7 to 8 cm and it was too late so i asked for gas and air which does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING except make your voice deep and sort of help you focus on breathing. I guess I was making my nurses and labour companions laugh as I was so out of it in pain I kept saying super funny things.Mid contraction I was moaning like a sissy and I stopped to announce that i was REALLY hungry HAHA. I then made some witty comments about the music I had asked DH to play and when I heard some woman screaming while I was walking I said oh now, I don't want to scream and then later when I was 8 to 9 cm I heard her yelling from down the hall and I started laughing mid contraction and said that her and I made the same mistake and forgot our pain meds early on. I don't know why they all though my comments were funny, I don't remember most of them but I was told I kept on and on and some of them were aparently hilarious, wow I was OUT of it!!!! I decided to sit as I was exhausted, so I laid in med tapping DH and insisting LO hated me to cause so much pain. I guess I didn't scream at all, I just kept moaning and at a few points I couldn't catch my air and I begged for help so they got me wet cloth and rubbed my lower back which actually helped a bit. Then I guess I felt pressure a few times and they checked me, LO was low and every time she moved it hurt so bad but I still had a tiny tiny lip of cervix to be moved so the nurse finally moved it for me and we got ready to push. I did a few pushed that brought LO down a fair decent bit and the DRs were called in. My OBGYN got tied up in surgery so he wasn't there and at one point I started crying because I wanted him and then I wanted my Mommy LOL ummmm okay then! I did 12 minutes of pushing in total which hurt like bloody hell and I am so happy I forgot that pain with my first LOL. I remember it hurting so terribly bad as her head got closer to coming out and then I couldn't put my bum back down on the bed right away once her head came out and they wanted to check for cord and make sure I didn't rip open. Then they asked for small pushes and then one last big one that felt so damn good I grunted and pushed so hard and they put my LO on my abdomen and I fell instantly in love. I got a first degree tear right next to my urethra that took 2 stitches to repair,I was terrified of bleeding but they had started to push the OXY, had given me a needle, had blood on hand and pushed some pessaries in my bum to help with bleeding white they worked on getting cord blood and working out my placenta making sure the extra lobe came out with it. I DIDN'T BLEED like every one suspected!!!

Azialain Jaynie Dietrich was born Valentines day at 6:03 am, 8 pounds 3.8 ounces and 51.5 CM long. She weighs the most but is the shortest of my children LOL.

We were sent home from the hospital on the 15th as LO was peeing and we had both passed all post birth tests with flying colors. Today the nurse came to visit and LO is super tired as my milk hasn't come in i'm only getting colostrum and she now has jaundice with yellow eyes so they are also coming back tomorrow and I have been told to give her some formula to help get rid of it. I'm super worried and scared but I am on high alert but staying positive and waking her to eat every three hours still.

This tiny woman is absolutely amazing and I am so happy she is here to complete the rest of my family <3

I'm SO happy she is finally here but I miss her kicks LOL! My youngest cries when LO cries as he thinks she is hurt, he absolutely ADORES her and gives her tons of kidsses :) Hehas a few bad behaviours but think we will work through them easily.

Oh and just as I said after my first child, If I ever have another I will NEVER not demand and EPI as soon as I walk in lol.

My youngest and LO
https://i.imgur.com/r9CPsoe.jpg

First bath
https://i.imgur.com/I8PLFyB.jpg

After bath
https://i.imgur.com/mJyS3EW.jpg

Going home
https://i.imgur.com/jlwmIZe.jpg

Mad baby is mad LOL
https://i.imgur.com/WfiFzUn.jpg

I'm going to eat dinner now and then go catch up on all that I've missed!!


----------



## Jembug

Pm, glad your day went as well as can be.
And I agree, being confined and in pain does not go well!

Cherry, lovely birth story and photos, so much hair! That how my first two LO's came out, yet Ruby doesn't have as much hair but caused the worst heart burn out the three!

Keep positive, still time to go into natural labour x


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats Babydreams, Mrsswaffer and Nix! Hope I didn't forget anyone...

Sorry for your loss PM.

I don't feel ready to leave here or third tri lol, i'll be stalking :haha:


----------



## Newt4

Grrrr my evening blood sugar numbers are acting up again. :(

Cherry love the birth story and all the photos! Both your kids are really cute!


----------



## rem_82

cherry, that first pic is the cutest!!! congratulations!!!

pm, what do u mean babys posterier? do u mean breech?

I had such an awful day yesterday, and I'm wondering if my hormones are stilll jumping around?? I'm quite scared i'm going to get the baby blues too, as I keep crying still, but at the same time, a lot is going on!!! I just wish everything will go back to normal soon.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh Cherry, how cute!! <3 Harry hasn't had his first bath yet. I can't wait though - but I think he'll hate it. Haha!


----------



## smileyfaces

Great story cherry! She is adorable! 

:hugs: to newt and PM
Rem, i think posterior means back to back?

As for me, tried nipple stimulation in bed lat night and got some pretty strong contractions from it! But my arms were aching and I was very tired so I stopped. May try again today. Fnally hit the 39 week mark, this baby is more than welcome to come.

Hope you overdue ladies are holding out okay? Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, smiley, that's promising! I heard that you'd have to stimulate all day everyday for enough oxytocin to be produced for labour to start. You must already have pretty high levels! It could be any day now. :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Baby jade had a brilliant night!! Horray. Seeing her in pain friday night was horrible.
Hope your all ok
I dont want to Bath her yet lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh thanks Mrs Swaff that sounds promising! I was moving about in bed lying in different positions to see if it made a difference to my pains and no matter where I lay or sat the pains were just the same so that was good news!

MF, so glad Jade had a better night! Hope she keeps it up xx


----------



## Jembug

Sending lots od hugs Ruth, you have been through loads, I hope things pick up for you.

Midnight glad you had good night with Jade.

Ruby is waking twice in the night so it's good, she finally did a pooh after three days, was worried her bowels wasn't working.
I've dunked Ruby in the girls bath a few times and she loves it!!! Must be the water birth coz my girls screamed for weeks.

Shaun has gone golf today and I'm all alone with the girls, it's a nice day so I think I will take Ruby for her first outdoor adventure. Bit scared actually. What if I can't cope with all three? Eeek


----------



## Jembug

Oh and bloody come on babies, want you all to join the 'mummy' thread :) x


----------



## rem_82

emily had her first real bath last night with her big brother. They both loved it. Although, she was hard to hold and very wriggly!!! lol!!

Today i'm starting my diet, as i have 3 stone to shift!!! 2 of them is baby weight and the other i was trying to lose before!!! :blush: Time to get the wii zumba out!!!!:dance:


----------



## rem_82

where is this mummy thread??? are we all abandoning the lovebugs thread?? dont think i could do that!


----------



## smileyfaces

Rem follow the link in my siggy!


----------



## Wiggler

Checking in quick, still pregnant, no baby signs *sigh* :(


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone :) Checking in too- no baby here! Day 11....


----------



## BeccaxBump

No babies?! What's going on! They are way to comfy for my liking...

Embo & Wiggler :hugs: - your LO's best get a move on!

My cramps are once again, on and off. Annoying and frustrating. I give up...
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I've been loosing plug for days so I'm thinking my cervix must be doing something! I'm praying that it means they can actually do a sweep tomorrow unlike last week when my cervix was too closed :( I'm just going to walk my ass off after the sweep and hope he comes out before my induction :(

Smiley how are your contractions? I was nipple tweaking for hours yesterday, brought on some contractions but I got bored :lol: 

Wiggler and Becca lets hope they come out soon!!!

PM I'm so glad you got to say goodbye and hope your little lady turns around soon!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo! Embo! That sounds so good! Fx'd they can do a S&S! This is a very dragged out thing pregnancy huh? :dohh:

I'm going to try sex tonight. If not I have my foot massage and long walk tomorrow, and sex again. We'll see...
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I tried again this morning Em and had a few REALLY strong ones, I had to stop what I was doing and breathe through them! But they've just gone back to normal now, just relatively mild but regular contractions. My nipples are so sore now :( :( Dont think Im going to handle BF'ing :(

Really hope that your cervix is ready for a sweep tomorrow! I was totally closed at 7 days over and then at 12 days over I was 1-2cm so it can change!! Fingers crossed for you. What time is your sweep?xx


----------



## embo216

I have to look in my book again to find the exact time as Ive forgotten :blush: But I think it's between 1 and 2 :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, smiley, hope you're cervix is good enough for a sweep <3.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Em - It definitely sounds like your cervix is doing something, fingers crossed for a nice successful sweep :D

Becca - Hope the eviction techniques work :D

Smiley - Hope you aren't waiting too long now :hugs:

I am going to go for a walk later after lunch, it won't be a long walk as just getting down the stairs will wreck my pelvis, but a nice short stroll will be fab, even if it doesn't help at all.


----------



## PerpetualMama

rem_82 said:


> cherry, that first pic is the cutest!!! congratulations!!!
> 
> pm, what do u mean babys posterier? do u mean breech?
> 
> I had such an awful day yesterday, and I'm wondering if my hormones are stilll jumping around?? I'm quite scared i'm going to get the baby blues too, as I keep crying still, but at the same time, a lot is going on!!! I just wish everything will go back to normal soon.

the back of her head is against my spine and she's facing my front instead of facing to the side or facing my back. She used to face my back on an angle so her spine could be felt along the left half of my belly and her head could be felt between the upper edges of my thighs, she hung so low you could see a bulge above my pubic bone. Now she is posterior and her face is facing my belly and she's not super low anymore so no pressure on my cervix :(

Cherry..lovely birth story <3 I love the stories from the weird stuff we say in labor, esp when drugged. But, you get so out of it and your mind just spins!
Beautiful pictures, super adorable :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

What is going on?! Get out, babies!!!! Harry needs more playmates! :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

I have an appt at the hospital tomorrow for another NST and AFI. I'm so hoping not to need it and that I go in today. LO was created exactly 38 weeks ago last night, so...38 weeks ago the mean old :spermy: went in search of my poor helpless eggy and depending on when it found her...will likely depend on when LO arrives? Either that or I've got slow cookin down to a science :haha:
LO seems to be shifting a little here and there so hopefully I can get her turned.
I can't do nipple stimulation I can't STAND it!! Leave them alone :haha: somehow I can bf no problem though :shrug:

*Weird question for all of you*: Can any of you tell me if you have a major paint supplier in your area? Like..a store that has many locations and sells mostly paint, wallpaper, and painting needs/supplies? I need to find the name of a "big" paint retailer outside the US to compare to oe in the US and spent HOURS last night _trying_ to navigate the web :dohh:
Any help would be fantastic!!


----------



## embo216

PM I would say B&Q https://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/index.jsp?noCookies=false#&panel1-1

or Homebase? https://www.homebase.co.uk/

or Wickes https://www.wickes.co.uk/#&panel1-1

B&Q is the biggest I think x


----------



## embo216

I think the biggest paint supplier would be Dulux? x


----------



## embo216

Which all those stores would stock :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I really hope you pregnant ladies get your bubbas soon xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

B&Q and Dulux, I agree :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What is everyone doing today?


----------



## embo216

I'm just having a sort out of some more of Lily's clothes and doing lots of washing- nothing very exciting :lol: What are you up to Midnight? how are your new baby Jade cuddles :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love cuddles, she is very snuggly. Can not believe she is a week tomorrow xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

awesome! Thanks! I will start there. We have Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore that I will likely research to compare. This accounting class is interesting but a PITA and professor is very little help on this subject. I saw DULUX listed in paints but wasn't sure which store chain to go with. I may end up going manufacturer route so that is good to know that it's most popular. Thank you ladies <3 I'll let you know if I find what I need! 

(Any other ideas still welcome, the more on hand the better)


----------



## smileyfaces

BeccaxBump said:


> Aw, smiley, hope you're cervix is good enough for a sweep <3.
> xoxox

Thanks but I wont be getting a sweep till 40+7! Its Embo who has a sweep tomorrow!



Midnight_Fairy said:


> What is everyone doing today?

I have just been for a little walk, got Oscar down for his nap and am now lounging about eating crisps and chocolate :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> Aw, smiley, hope you're cervix is good enough for a sweep <3.
> xoxox
> 
> Thanks but I wont be getting a sweep till 40+7! Its Embo who has a sweep tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> I have just been for a little walk, got Oscar down for his nap and am now lounging about eating crisps and chocolate :haha:Click to expand...

sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

school work, packing, and God-willing getting this little lady to TURN! (I won't even bother to say birth her at this point :shrug:)

Off to shower and get my tired butt ready for church


----------



## Lindylou

Perpetual- not much longer!


----------



## Blue_bear

PM, your comment about induction and having and epi made me lol! That's exactly how I got. I lasted for a few hours with nothing, then was like 'hang on a minute, I'm strapped to a bed in pain, yet I could be pain free?! Give me the epi!'


----------



## Miss Ashley

good morning, ladies. Nice to see all of the updates, as usual!

No baby here for me either!

And now I have an ugly cold sore so if she chose to come today I wouldn't be able to give her any kisses :(


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

It turns out its for the best that baby decided to stay put today, my girly is poorly :(


----------



## embo216

oh no :( Whats wrong with her? :hugs:

Miss A good to see you! Hope it's not to long for you either :D


----------



## Wiggler

She has a cold, normally she is fine with them, just a runny nose, but this is one of the rare times they make her really upset. She has a slight temp which I think is making her feel grotty. Silly OH bringing the lurgy home from work :haha:

She is running around like a loony again now, I think mummy cuddles have magical powers :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you ladies are okay :hugs:.

I feel strange today, I can't put my finger on how. Baby is really digging into my pelvis, crampy back, sucks :(. 
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

I am bloody fed up with these tightenings now :(


----------



## embo216

:( Oh girls :( I've been having tightenings and backache all day too. I think I'm going to try and go for a nap as I feel so tired


----------



## Wiggler

Have a good rest hun :hugs:

So glad I am never ever doing this again. Please remind me how miserable the end is if I even mention being broody in the future :haha:


----------



## embo216

:lol: and me! Ive been thinking things have been starting since 36 weeks, so nearly 6 weeks now- my mind is frazzled!


----------



## Newt4

Been having leg/groin cramps all morning sigh :(


----------



## Wiggler

It'll all be worth it when our gorgeous little babies are here :hugs:

I'm getting really nervous about starting physio just 2 weeks after the birth. I know the sooner I start the better as it's going to be a long journey to getting my pelvis better, but I'm scared!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep im another one that wants to be reminded of these last few weeks when Im feeling broody again (which wont take long at all :dohh: )


----------



## Wiggler

Hehe I don't think it'll take long for me to be broody either, I was asking OH about having another baby within 5 mins of Bethany being born :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Sasha you will be fine :hugs: Its all to make you feel better.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs ladies xxx newt I had awful leg anf groin pains night before I had Jade x


----------



## fides

smileyfaces said:


> Hope you overdue ladies are holding out okay? Xxx

trying to hold it together - baby needs to come today b/c OB appt is tomorrow and the fear of induction and probably ruining my pelvis is like this huge crushing weight that i can't seem to get out from under...



embo216 said:


> no baby here! Day 11....

:hugs:



embo216 said:


> I've been loosing plug for days so I'm thinking my cervix must be doing something! I'm praying that it means they can actually do a sweep tomorrow unlike last week when my cervix was too closed

ooh - i do hope so! 



Miss Ashley said:


> No baby here for me either!

oh, bummer - and you hit the 41 week mark, too - i'm sorry :hugs:



Wiggler said:


> So glad I am never ever doing this again. Please remind me how miserable the end is if I even mention being broody in the future :haha:

same here!!!



Newt4 said:


> Been having leg/groin cramps all morning sigh :(

me too yesterday - annoying - hope you feel better. :hugs:



Wiggler said:


> I'm getting really nervous about starting physio just 2 weeks after the birth. I know the sooner I start the better as it's going to be a long journey to getting my pelvis better, but I'm scared!

awww :hugs: i can't imagine


----------



## BeccaxBump

Fides :hugs:.

I feel so heavy today :(. I feel like I'm on my period. My thighs hurt, the bottom of my back hurts, I just feel awful. I've got a tummy ache from pooping (sorry on the tmi). She keeps pushing into my pelvis really bad.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone, all our babies will be here soon :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> Massive hugs to everyone, all our babies will be here soon :hugs:

Fingers crossed my darling! <3
xoxox


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks ladies, sending you some labour vibes!! I can't wait to read some announcements :D

LO woke up this AM with my cold :( the Nurses all said she wouldn't get it as I had it when I was pregnant with her so I was so confident ugh!!!

I feel so bad, it's horrible watching this tiny little human feed and sleep when I can hear her stuffy little nose and imagine how hard t is for her when I know it was horrid for me. 

Other than that she is doing great now, my milk has started to flow better and I can now hear her swallow with every suck :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Fides, I really hope it's you tonight. <3


----------



## Lindylou

My thighs and lower back ached day before I started. 

Hope your Lo's start making moves soon. Xxxx


----------



## embo216

core I've just woken up from a wonderful nap- I feel so much better :happydance: 

Cherry that's always so hard :(


----------



## smileyfaces

I had a great nap today too Embo :) Think I must have had about an hour and a half? Not sure! Came down and OH was cooking my tea! Nice change!


----------



## Newt4

Their gone. :)


----------



## embo216

ooh Smiley lucky you! What are you having? Glad you got a nap too :D

Glad they've gone Newt :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Ahhh ladies...where are the rest of these babies??? 

Going to write my birth story in a little while. Finally getting ready to eat some lunch. Weston has been wanting to feed every 2 hours but takes 45 mins to an hour to eat, so I only have an hour in between. My nipples are SO sore!!!!! That's ok though, just glad he's a great eater. :) He has his first doctors appointment tomorrow! 

Becca, I was the same as Lindy...I felt achey and crampy the day before and the morning I started labor and was having shooting pains down my thighs (I actually posted about it in here asking if anyone had it before labor). :)


----------



## Best step mum

I hope that all the overdue babies come soon!

Fides I just noticed that on the first page our surname is the only one on there- Daniel is only Daniel William, the Henry is our surname if u want to take it off. I don't mind either way though!

A doctor friend of mine came and brought us presents, he bought Daniel some really cute clothes, all designer! There is a Tommy Hilfiger jumper among it and he left the label on it...... £69.99 and socks (2 pairs) at £17! Glad they are for when he is about 2 because at least then he won't grow out of them in a week! I think that he spend about £200 in total on clothes for him!


----------



## Jembug

I think I'm broody already and Ruby is 8 days old. Know if pushed my luck with the third baby and I'm so very grateful for what I've got.
I feel sad my baby days are over...!

Fides I hope you go into natural labour tonight.
And my body ached all over just before I went into labour with my first.
Goodluck ladies x


----------



## babydreams85

Aww Jem. What's one more? ;) 

DH is one who is broody here...he is already asking when we can have another lol :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Broody!? By goodness ladies. This is my one and only.

I'm superrrrr crampy tonight, ouchies.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Bsm- thats how the other half live!!!!

And Becca, I wonder if you will feel the same after baby? 
I guess I will always feel broody, I will become a midwife instead and hopefully feel part of that amazing feeling of new life?


----------



## Wiggler

I wasn't broody for about a year after I had Dylan, I haven't been able to turn the broodiness off since. I am convinced I will be a crazy cat lady when I am older to satisfy my broodiness :rofl:

Whats everyone got planned for the week ahead?


----------



## isobel84

I'm planning to have a baby! I've got s&s on Wednesday due to SPD they might induce me before 41 weeks so hopefully next Sunday I'm sat with my baby daughter!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the sweep goes well :D

No plans for this week here apart from the sweep on Friday. Hopefully at some point I'll have this baby, but if not I'll just relax with my feet up :D


----------



## embo216

Well its half term here next week so when I get the babies back tomorrow it'll be mayhem! I WILL be having a baby this week :happydance: I have a S&S tomorrow followed by lots of walking, I'm also thinking about acupuncture if I can get seen in time. Wednesday Im going in to be induced, I'm going to make them aware I want no drip and I won't have constant monitoring and want a very active birth. I'm hoping the pessary will be enough if not then I'll wait a few days more


----------



## rem_82

Wow u all sound so fed up, and i really dont blame any of u!!! My OH also wants another one, he wants me pregnant by the end of the year, but I will be firmly taking the pill to make sure that doesnt happen!!! Right now [email protected] happy with 2. I'll probably change my mind in a couple of years, but we will cross that bridge then!!!
Hope u all go into labour within the next 48 hours!!! You'll feel so much better after!!! :hugs:


----------



## embo216

We need a few more cute baby photos to make us all happy again :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Yay Em! This is your week!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tomorrow is an interesting day for me, if I don't go into labour tomorrow then this baby is officially more stubborn than Dylan, I went into labour with him at 40+4, had him at 40+5.


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> We need a few more cute baby photos to make us all happy again :lol:

Yes we do :D


----------



## Best step mum

Jembug said:


> Bsm- thats how the other half live!!!!
> 
> And Becca, I wonder if you will feel the same after baby?
> I guess I will always feel broody, I will become a midwife instead and hopefully feel part of that amazing feeling of new life?

I know! Clothes from supermarkets or mothercare are good enough, they don't last very long so they are expensive enough! 

This is the same friend though who spent £400 on champagne at our wedding (2 bottles!) it makes me cross though because he doesnt realise that not everyone has that kind of money! 

Sorry ladies, rant over!


----------



## embo216

:happydance: ooh I think my naughty baby is setting a bad example to Sophie :lol:


----------



## Nixilix

My babies :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







526450_10151245797106906_1179328945_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Nix, that pic is soooo cute! :cloud9:

lol Em, I think she is trying to see how pissed off I can get with all the "do this/why aren't you in labour yet/get that baby out" stuff. Little monkey :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG I am going to KILL OH!!! He just walked past and asked why I am just sat here because I am supposed to be in labour. :growlmad: Revenge ideas please?


----------



## embo216

chilli in his boxers :lol:

Nix that photo is precious :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: I like that idea!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'd straight up punch him in the face, but that's me LOL! :haha:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe if I stand over him while he is asleep and do lunges my waters will break on him? :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm getting a bit pee'd off at people at the moment. I say that I'm excited to experience labour, as this is the only baby we plan to have, so this will the only time I'll ever do it, and people turn round and say "You won't say that when you're doing it", what the hell?! Who are YOU to tell me what I will and won't enjoy, so I say to them "I know it's going to be extremely painful, but I'm really looking forward to it, of course I'm scared but still excited" to which the scoff :growlmad:.

Also, when I say I think Lily will arrive on Tuesday, as this is when my Nan passed a year ago to cancer, they say "Ooo, she could be late, 13 days late", and I think "For fook sake! Shut up, you're not saying anything productive, get out of my face". The person who is the worst for it is my fiancé's friend's mrs, I can't stand her. They also say that their son will be our daughter's boyfriend, which drives me really insane, because I'm really protective over Lily already (I had a bad past). :grr:

Sorry, rant and moan over, as you were ladies.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Maybe if I stand over him while he is asleep and do lunges my waters will break on him? :rofl:

:haha: sounds perfect:haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Becca - I know how annoying it is, but just ignore it hun. Everyone has an opinion they HAVE to share when you are pregnant and have children :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Why? Is it just word vomit when they see a pregnant lady? Ugh.
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

My babies :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Best step mum

BeccaxBump said:


> I'm getting a bit pee'd off at people at the moment. I say that I'm excited to experience labour, as this is the only baby we plan to have, so this will the only time I'll ever do it, and people turn round and say "You won't say that when you're doing it", what the hell?! Who are YOU to tell me what I will and won't enjoy, so I say to them "I know it's going to be extremely painful, but I'm really looking forward to it, of course I'm scared but still excited" to which the scoff :growlmad:.
> 
> xoxox

Just ignore them! I enjoyed my labour with Daniel, I don't know why but even with all the pain I would do it again in a heartbeat! 

The friend who I mentioned earlier is an anaesthetist and he told me the whole of my pregnancy that I would never do it without an epidural, well I took great pleasure in telling him today that I did it on gas and air, such satisfaction to see the look on his face!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Bsm - Bet that felt amazing :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am here and still pregnant :flower:

Backache and tightenings have carried on after the sweep but they are very random. No more plug today or any show....in fact I seem to have dried up up there :shrug:

Second sweep tomorrow, will be interesting to see if my cervix has changed at all with some of the discomfort I have had. 

I need to make lots of plans for this week after tomorrow. I have to be at the hospital for 3pm on Friday but need to distract myself Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday as I don't have any appointments to keep me busy...


----------



## Wiggler

AP - Hope the sweep shows your cervix has changed! 

So uncomfy this evening!


----------



## BeccaxBump

AP - Hope something happens for you soon.

My mum has me super busy tomorrow, I do believe she's making me do things to induce labour, she so badly wants to meet her first grandchild, bless her :kiss:.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> AP - Hope the sweep shows your cervix has changed!
> 
> So uncomfy this evening!

Hope you get comfy soon, lovely :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

BeccaxBump said:


> AP - Hope something happens for you soon.
> 
> My mum has me super busy tomorrow, I do believe she's making me do things to induce labour, she so badly wants to meet her first grandchild, bless her :kiss:.
> xoxox

What has she got you doing?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> BeccaxBump said:
> 
> 
> AP - Hope something happens for you soon.
> 
> My mum has me super busy tomorrow, I do believe she's making me do things to induce labour, she so badly wants to meet her first grandchild, bless her :kiss:.
> xoxox
> 
> What has she got you doing?Click to expand...

Well, we're scrubbing the house, although I'm nesting at the moment, so she won't have much to do :haha:, then we're off for a walk with my dog and then she's got me having a foot massage. Oh then she says to my poor OH "Have sex with her when I'm gone!" :dohh:, so glad they are close.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:haha: Aww bless her!


----------



## BeccaxBump

She's rather cute! Haha. She's determined to get her out this week coming as she's off for a week, means more time with her grandaughter :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

My mum is super excited too, it's awful timing though as her health is awful at the moment, she is so ill, so I am really hoping the labour goes smoothly and my pelvis isn't too bad after the birth or she won't be able to meet the baby for ages :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bec, if you feel like that about labour, you will have a positive experience of labour. For us, it was SO exciting and, looking back, I just focused and did what my body told me to do. It was great. :) You will be the same. <3


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> My mum is super excited too, it's awful timing though as her health is awful at the moment, she is so ill, so I am really hoping the labour goes smoothly and my pelvis isn't too bad after the birth or she won't be able to meet the baby for ages :cry:

I hope baby comes soon for you then lovely :hugs:. I really do, your mum will have something to be happy and smiley about. <3
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

mrsswaffer said:


> Bec, if you feel like that about labour, you will have a positive experience of labour. For us, it was SO exciting and, looking back, I just focused and did what my body told me to do. It was great. :) You will be the same. <3

I know I will, just others seem to think they know me better :dohh:. Hopefully it will happen soon, and I can meet my little girl <3.

Hope you and Harrison are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

definitely our last, ad at 42 I am finally at peace with that. This pregancy has kicked my butt, and now I can sit back and wait for grandbabies :cloud9:

LO still has not turned, but I was laying on my side just a short bit ago catching up on everything here and she's in there shifting like crazy, messing around down near my cervix and I felt a little popping feeling and a trickle high inside, almost got excited, but no wet panty shield or dripping so :shrug: guess it's not happening? mucous or discharge no doubt :nope:

I also got in a 2 hour nap early this morning and it felt great! packed up some boxes of stuff to give away, an threw out some bags of junk from the kid's hall closet. Now I'm pooped out and planning on heading to bed in hopes tomorrow will bring little lady for me.

Fides: praying you go in tonight!! And Embo too!!


----------



## Jessica28

My rainbow baby is here! Team yellow turned team PINK much to my surprise on Feb. 12th, 10:35 am. My sister had training in the next town over so she took me along with her and we stayed in the hotel.... the first night in the hotel, my water broke around 3 am... we went to the hospital around 5, but i didnt see a doctor until 8. Was fully dilated and there was no time for any pain meds or anything. OH made it in just before she made her debut! She is just perfect and we have called her Ashley Kadence. She was 7lbs, 9oz!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done!! Congratulations on team :pink:!!! <3


----------



## tntrying22

Hi ladies!

Wow I totally expected to get on here and find babies from Fides and Embo especially!! Goodness babies you get out here and play!!:flower:

Life with a newborn is so crazy!! I feel like I'd lose my head if it wasn't attached. I am almost feeling back to myself except for these AWFUL hemorroids from the pushing and my feet are so swollen from the fluid they look like logs. Seriously painful!!

And drumroll please...my pupps is almost gone already!!!!:happydance:

Whitten is just the most perfect baby - prayers please that his third hearing test is passed tomorrow - he failed the first one, passed the second one in one ear and now has to pass in the other ear or go see an audiologist - they think it's fluid but I am still nervous mommy. He also looks a little jaundiced but not too bad. He's nursing well but only from one boob :dohh: so I am having to pump the other. Not too bad cause I am building up a freezer supply as my milk has come in today - ouch!

Here he is!! I am over the MOON in love with him.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







whitten_2.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









whitten_1.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydreams85

Aww he is precious TN, congrats! Hope you feel better soon and he passes his hearing test!

Here is my long birth story (I think I probably posted it in the wrong place so I'm sure they will move it lol): https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...5-babydreams85s-weston-here.html#post25527627


----------



## Kitty_love

TN- Sending positive thoughts to you and Whitten...good luck on the hearing test.


----------



## Jembug

Nix, blue and TNT those photos are just gorgeous!!!

TNT glad your almost back to normal and I'm sure the hearing teat will be fine x


----------



## fides

awww, congratulations, Jessica!!


so, i asked my DH to check and see if he could tell how open my cervix is - he couldn't find it - just baby's head with the sac over it, and it's pretty low too - he's pretty freaked out and thinks baby's going to fall out or something. :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

tn, congratulations! What a looker. :)

Good luck with the hearing test. Harrison has to retake his as the one done on Thursday was inconclusive. He had loads of vernix in his ears. He reacts strongly to sudden noises though, so I'm not worried. I'm sure Whitten has a similar problem. :flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Jessica! :happydance: loevly team pink!!
handsome little boy tnt <3

Fides, my DH would NEVER do that for me :haha: 
although he is so anxious now for her arrival it's driving me nuts. I am becoming super anti-social as well, I don't want to talk to anyone, esp not about being overdue or when she'll arrive. I think I'd be out of my mind by 2 weeks over this time around (and I've been there before). I don't think I'd feel so bad if she'd just turn anterior for me :nope: DH is terribly disappointed that the "pop" I felt was nothing but a movement from LO or something.


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Jessica on your pink bundle!!

:hugs: to everyone feeling down and miserable xxx


----------



## fides

:hugs: PM - hope baby turns soon!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Jessica!

No more babies?! Fides, where is your baby?!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Jessica!!

Still pregnant, still no baby signs. She is going to be in there forever :brat: :cry:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Wiggler :hugs:. She's just very very comfy. She loves her mummy's tummy. <3

My cramps got really bad last night, but have stopped. Although I just went for a poop there (clearing out I believe) and as I was my ribs ached so bad, what is that? Fingers crossed this walk, foot massage and house work will get her out!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Jessica28 said:


> My rainbow baby is here! Team yellow turned team PINK much to my surprise on Feb. 12th, 10:35 am. My sister had training in the next town over so she took me along with her and we stayed in the hotel.... the first night in the hotel, my water broke around 3 am... we went to the hospital around 5, but i didnt see a doctor until 8. Was fully dilated and there was no time for any pain meds or anything. OH made it in just before she made her debut! She is just perfect and we have called her Ashley Kadence. She was 7lbs, 9oz!

Congratulations! :flower: 



tntrying22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I totally expected to get on here and find babies from Fides and Embo especially!! Goodness babies you get out here and play!!:flower:
> 
> Life with a newborn is so crazy!! I feel like I'd lose my head if it wasn't attached. I am almost feeling back to myself except for these AWFUL hemorroids from the pushing and my feet are so swollen from the fluid they look like logs. Seriously painful!!
> 
> And drumroll please...my pupps is almost gone already!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Whitten is just the most perfect baby - prayers please that his third hearing test is passed tomorrow - he failed the first one, passed the second one in one ear and now has to pass in the other ear or go see an audiologist - they think it's fluid but I am still nervous mommy. He also looks a little jaundiced but not too bad. He's nursing well but only from one boob :dohh: so I am having to pump the other. Not too bad cause I am building up a freezer supply as my milk has come in today - ouch!
> 
> Here he is!! I am over the MOON in love with him.:cloud9:

Aww wonderful, my 2nd Jack took quite a few times to pass his test as he had really mucky ears- still does to this day! 



babydreams85 said:


> Aww he is precious TN, congrats! Hope you feel better soon and he passes his hearing test!
> 
> Here is my long birth story (I think I probably posted it in the wrong place so I'm sure they will move it lol): https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...5-babydreams85s-weston-here.html#post25527627

Great birth story:flower:



fides said:


> awww, congratulations, Jessica!!
> 
> 
> so, i asked my DH to check and see if he could tell how open my cervix is - he couldn't find it - just baby's head with the sac over it, and it's pretty low too - he's pretty freaked out and thinks baby's going to fall out or something. :haha:

What a helpful husband! Sounds promising- come on Fides baby!!



Wiggler said:


> Congratulations Jessica!!
> 
> Still pregnant, still no baby signs. She is going to be in there forever :brat: :cry:

Aww babe I know how you feel :nope:



PerpetualMama said:


> congrats Jessica! :happydance: loevly team pink!!
> handsome little boy tnt <3
> 
> Fides, my DH would NEVER do that for me :haha:
> although he is so anxious now for her arrival it's driving me nuts. I am becoming super anti-social as well, I don't want to talk to anyone, esp not about being overdue or when she'll arrive. I think I'd be out of my mind by 2 weeks over this time around (and I've been there before). I don't think I'd feel so bad if she'd just turn anterior for me :nope: DH is terribly disappointed that the "pop" I felt was nothing but a movement from LO or something.

:( Where are you Bubba!



BeccaxBump said:


> Aw, Wiggler :hugs:. She's just very very comfy. She loves her mummy's tummy. <3
> 
> My cramps got really bad last night, but have stopped. Although I just went for a poop there (clearing out I believe) and as I was my ribs ached so bad, what is that? Fingers crossed this walk, foot massage and house work will get her out!
> xoxox

Ive had the poops this morning too- holding onto hope it means something:haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Embo! As if we're excited about the poops :rofl:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

:haha: What we like!


----------



## Wiggler

That is one plus side to being at this point, no more constipation :rofl:


----------



## embo216

Oh for sure! I'd much rather have the poops than no be able to poop :lol:

My babies are nearly home :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Having more pains this morning, stronger than the usuals. Wont hold my breath though :lol: Ive also had a 'loose' poo this morning!

Embo glad your babies are nearly home :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: Nothing better than the cuddles you get when they have been away for a little while :cloud9:


----------



## Vegan mum

*Baby Everett was born at home on the 7th of february weighing 3.47kg  Was lovely! The pictures were taken by a friend last sunday x*
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









photo 3.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









photo 5.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Vegan Mum! He is beautiful!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations!!!! Gorgeous piccies :cloud9:


----------



## fides

congrats, vegan mum!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh look! Lovely photos, Vegan mum, and a great name. Very unusual! :) <3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations to all new bubbas x


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations Jessica and TNT!

Hope you ladies with snug babies are bearing up. Enjoy the quiet time!

Hug and loves to all xx


----------



## Wiggler

Quiet time? What is that? :rofl: The kids are super clingy at the moment so I am enjoying that before baby comes, they are so snuggly right now :cloud9:

How is everyone adjusting to having a new baby?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im finding it quite sn adjustment but things will settle x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats tn, he is absolutely beautiful! Fxd he passes his hearing test.

Congrats Jessica.

Congrats vegan luv the pics, what a cutie pie!

Have my fxd that all the over due lo's make their appearance very soon!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Vegan mum said:


> *Baby Everett was born at home on the 7th of february weighing 3.47kg  Was lovely! The pictures were taken by a friend last sunday x*

Congrats


----------



## Fruitymeli

Jessica28 said:


> My rainbow baby is here! Team yellow turned team PINK much to my surprise on Feb. 12th, 10:35 am. My sister had training in the next town over so she took me along with her and we stayed in the hotel.... the first night in the hotel, my water broke around 3 am... we went to the hospital around 5, but i didnt see a doctor until 8. Was fully dilated and there was no time for any pain meds or anything. OH made it in just before she made her debut! She is just perfect and we have called her Ashley Kadence. She was 7lbs, 9oz!

Congrats !


----------



## fides

contractions since 1:30 am, but nothing regular until about 5:30 - in the past hour they've dropped from 10 minutes down to 6 minutes apart and 1 minute long - wish me luck, ladies, and that this picks up - pretty, pretty, pretty, please, baby/body!!!


----------



## Wiggler

YAY!!! Come on baby! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghh come on yout stubourn little ones out you come


----------



## smileyfaces

GO FIDES, GO!!! :haha: Reallyyyyyyy hoping this is it for you!!


----------



## Wiggler

Maybe once Fides baby is here then Ems little guy will follow and come too :D


----------



## tntrying22

Thanks ladies - I will keep you updated! I am really hoping it's just fluid too - Whitt does react to loud noises and music for sure.

Congrats to you Jessica and Vegan mum! I love the name Everett - was one of our choices :)

Things are going well here! First night was as you gals say "rubbish" LOL - Whitt was awake all night. Figured out that he loves tv on to sleep so we tried that last two nights and he didn't wake up once - we had to wake him up for feeds!!

I wish he'd figure out how to do both boobs because having to nurse then pump is time consuming of my precious non feeding 1-2 hr break but hey it's ok I am getting a great freezer supply. 

My milk is in in full force! I look like i got an overnight boob job on my already huge E's! I could definitely feed another one! ha

Well I am off to a nap. Got to take them when you can!!:flower: You overdue babies I expect to see some of you soon <3


----------



## embo216

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FIDESSS!

I'm back from my sweep and it's all change in the cervix area! She said its all soft and she was touching babies head- 50% effaced :thumbsup: Come on baby please come out before Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

That's brilliant!!!! Dilated at all?

Come on overdue babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Glad you ladies have some good things happening today, Embo and Fides! :) 

Congrats on the new little ones.


----------



## smileyfaces

Tnt enjoy the free boob job :haha:

Embo yaaaaay!! Told you didnt I?! Are you dilated? Hope this sweep works!


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> That's brilliant!!!! Dilated at all?
> 
> Come on overdue babies!!!!!!!!

No Dilation :( I knew there had to be change with the amount of yucky stuff coming out :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

It's brilliant it's changing though :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm really looking forward to my milk coming in after baby comes and having porn star boobs for a little while :blush:


----------



## embo216

oh no I have huge boobs anyway and they are just obscene when my milk comes in :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

:holly:


----------



## embo216

:haha:

My 40 plus 12 bump!!
 



Attached Files:







40+12.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yay Fides! C'mon girl <3.

I'm shattered. My mum has done me in! I've hoovered, mopped, dusted, walked, squatted. My foot massage was amazing, she feels baby is causing a lot of pressure on my bladder (which is a good sign!) and that she thinks she's in a brilliant position, yay! Hopefully my Nan is watching me and wants her born on her anniversary <3. I'm cramping a little, got a poop tummy ache too :(.

Hope the rest of you beautiful ladies are okay! :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump Em!

Becca - Eek, very busy day, now rest up! That's an order!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely bump em. X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo - beautiful bump <3 hopefully it will be a baby soon hehe.

Wiggler - I know, I'm shattered. Need to nip to asda too :dohh:. So glad I drive. Anything going on at your end?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Nothing happening here, as always :rofl:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Yay fides, hope your lo is here real soon!!!!!


----------



## embo216

Thank you! Didn't ever think I'd be putting up a 40+12 bump shot though :lol: final stretch now tho :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Fab bump Em!

Becca lets hope that your busy day helps baby come sooner!

Afm, Ive cleaned the house twice today, bounced on my ball lots, gone on a long walk with Oscar in the pram and now Im home again bouncing some more :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope baby comes soon, Embo! <3

Wiggler, your little girl is stubborn :growlmad:

I'm hoping Lily is here this week at least :(.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Smiley! You sound like me! I'm knackered lol! Hopefully baby will move for you too!

xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

All our babies will be here soon :) we will just be fashionably late to the mummy thread lol. 

My pelvis is killing me, I spend all day sat on that damn ball and it's not helping anymore :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: Wiggler x


----------



## rem_82

yay fides, hope your busy pushing right now!!!

congrats jessica, vegan and tnt.

You guys crack me up, talking about pornstar boobs!!! mine looked more like udders!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ps) we are not far off 15k posts for this thread! We have all done some serious nattering!!


----------



## embo216

Becca are you on FB??


----------



## BeccaxBump

I am sweetie :D have you got it?

Wiggler :hugs:.

You've never seen anything with my boobs, they hurt so bad on my nipples sometimes I go round my house flapping my boobs about lol! :haha:
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I have indeed! Could you email me your name and I'll add you? Are you friends with the others on there? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My boons are bk to normal size :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I mean boobs :p


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, do you mean PM you on here? I'm friends with Jembug, Wiggler, Mrsswaffer, WhisperofHope, Midnight_fairy, I'm called Rebecca Green if you can find me through them :). My picture is my bump!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

found you! I'm E Gib on there ;)


----------



## BeccaxBump

By goodness woman! You're quick! Haha. Accepted :).
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive sent you a request too becca :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you hun! I accepted <3
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

:)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oof, my back is throbbing. Don't know if that's my slow labour or the stuff I've done today, also feel so heavy on my bum. This is getting boring.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:

The bottom of my back and the back of my pelvis is killing too, I'm starting to feel like an old lady as I have so many aches and pains.


----------



## embo216

It would be pretty ace if we all had babies tonight right?


----------



## BeccaxBump

God, we sound like a right pair lol!
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> It would be pretty ace if we all had babies tonight right?

Would be awesome! :dance:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Em - That would be FAB! I can't see this one coming tonight though, I woke in labour with the other 2 and I don't know why but I have a feeling it'll happen the same way this time if she bothers to show her face before induction.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Do most women go into labour late at night? Or through the night/early hours?
xoxox


----------



## embo216

My midwife told me that a lot of her 3rd babies take their time coming but when finally decide to arrive they don't mess about and come really quick!


----------



## embo216

Ive only ever gone into labour once and it started 8am when my waters went- it was great timing :D


----------



## Wiggler

I heard most women go into labour at night because that's when you are most relaxed.

Nooo, I don't want a super super quick labour, I need my childcare to get here first :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

With Dylan my waters broke on the loo at 2.45am, it was brilliant, no mess! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I laboured through the night but I was induced so it doesnt count


----------



## Wiggler

I am in so much pain. Can hardly even cuddle the kids this afternoon :cry:


----------



## Jembug

Yayyyyyyyy Fides!!!!!

Congrats to vegan mum.

Em that's what my midwife said and Ruby defo kept me hanging on but super fast at the end.. I look forward to reading lovely news during my night feed x


----------



## embo216

:( Oh hun that must be really really hard :( I'm hoping it means Sophie is pushing down trying to come out :hugs: Do you think you'll go for a epi to stop the pain? x


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I am trying to go 100% without pain relief (even gas and air), I need to feel everything in my pelvis as I can't risk more damage, I am looking at 6-9 months minimum of physio as it is. I will have pain relief if I really need it though, but really really REALLY hoping to avoid the epi.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Both kids are sleepy, nice relaxing night for me I think :happydance:

whats everyone else up to this evening?


----------



## smileyfaces

Watching the soaps and eating some pineapple :haha: going to have a nice hot bath soon and get OH to give me a massage too :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds lovely :)

Both kids are in bed. It's 6pm, something is very wrong here :rofl:

Feeling loads of pressure today, only when I sit down though :wacko:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hey ladies, hope you're all okay :hugs:.

My back is in agony! Like really really hurting. I'm keeping an eye on them, hopefully they'll turn into something great and they'll bring Lily out! :D
xoxox


----------



## fides

Tobias is here - 8:32 am and a whopping 9 lb 11oz!!

birth story later... :)


----------



## embo216

Oh Fides I could cry for you!!! So so happy for you! What a wonderful weight too- properly fully cooked!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh Fides! Congratulations! Well done girl! :dance:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive congratulations fides!!!!!!

Baby embo, you can come out now! :)


----------



## embo216

Little man now listen!!!! No cramps or anything after my sweep- how very odd :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

I never had much after my sweep either :( But your little man has to come out now!!!!


----------



## embo216

He better! I want to refuse my induction now :( ooh I don't know what to do- my Mum and OH go mental when I say I don't want it :nope: I want to be like Fides and give him more of a chance :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

You need to do whats right for you hun, do your mum and OH understand that you get a lot extra monitoring if you refuse induction? That might ease their worries.


----------



## embo216

I don't know how it works to be honest- I know my mum hates being on edge about looking after the kids. I might just make a final decision Wednesday morning and see what they say.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## embo216

He has 2 nights to get his move on :lol:


----------



## Newt4

Yayyy Fides!!!!!

Embo do what you feel is right. Hugs


----------



## Wiggler

embo216 said:


> He has 2 nights to get his move on :lol:

Lots of sex, curry, pineapple and nipple stimulation... all at the same time :haha:


----------



## embo216

Been rubbing my nips for hours everyday, been doing DIY but can't bring myself to have sex :lol: Had a huge pineapple today too :( Hate curry so can't do that without bringing it back up.


----------



## Wiggler

He's a stubborn little guy isn't he!


----------



## smileyfaces

Fides! Masive congrats!! Im really made up for you!! :dance: What a weight!!

Em I have been doing nipple stim since saturday and my nips are sooo sore, do you get sore too?


----------



## embo216

Yea mine do hun! Are you using a type of lube on them? I find hand cream good or also a damp tea towel draped over so it's not too sore? x


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah Iv been using a bit of e45 lol and then once Im done Ive been putting nipple cream on. Its not the skin thats sore (like its not cracked or anything) but its just sore inside iykwim? Sorry, Im crap at explaining :lol:


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers fides, you cooked him very well! He has to be the heaviest baby in this thread?

Em you never know what the next few hours may hold let alone until Weds, I'm sure he will be in your arms by then.

Sending labour dustxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats fides xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on the new babies - especially Fides, amazing weight!

Em - with the nipple stimulation have you tried expressing some colostrum out? It gives me quite evil pains now when I am expressing and my after my sweep today I have been told my cervix is doing all the right things....it might be worth a try :hugs:

So my sweep - I am 2cm now, cervix lower and thinner apparently BUT I am putting that down to baby's head being nearly fully engaged today (she is a tease, she will pop up again)

I think it will be induction Friday for me, this sweep was much less painful and no spotting this time. I dont think the MW was rough enough - although she did say she was touching the baby's head this time....that made me feel a bit ill :wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

A huge congrats fides!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yay Fides!!:happydance: So So happy he is finally here for you and so wonderfully made <3

No news from me, little sh!+ is still posterior :wacko: and I'm beside myself bawling half the time. I can handle going late knowing it could happen any time, but the docs seem so sure it won't while she's in this position :nope: "just keep trying to get her to turn". I've spent a week on my friggin knees and she won't budge! DH is all mopey because he wants her out now. He doesn't want me to wait til Saturday for induction and I don't want it any sooner. He doesn't get that I want an active labor. Just sitting in that hospital bed attached to monitors today for half hour was agony on my spine, never mind adding labor pains to the mix. ugh. I am overwhelmed with the urge to chuck stuff at people :haha:(like the little bottle of lotion I wanted to chuck at DH for waking me up from the nap I was trying to take...I got about 10 minutes in? Then HE fell asleep on the couch and I'm wide awake!)

Baby Embo, you're up at bat kiddo <3


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hi ladies, just came back from L&D as I was getting tightening and pains. So, I'm 1cm dialated, but 3cm long (don't know what that means). I'm in labour but not active labour. Tightenings were seen on the monitor. So hoping its not long now. 
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats, Fides!!! I'm so happy for you that he came out on his own :happydance:

Feeling the same as you, Embo... almost want to say no to Friday's induction... :shrug:

Going to see what Doctor has to say at tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Night ladies xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

yay Becca! Try to sleep a bit before it gets bad if you can <3


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck becca if things progress over night xx
PM I hope things happen for you x
Goodluck miss a for tomoz x


----------



## tntrying22

Yay Fides!!! Wow that's a big ol'e baby!!

Hugs PM :flower:

Let's go embo and Becca!

I didn't get any cramping after my sweep either. Just lots of plug...Hang in there girls!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope things progress for you Becca! Im still waiting for something to happen after registering contractions on the monitor at the hosp on friday :haha: so I hope that something happens for you!

PM :hugs: Really wish she would turn for you.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think my sweep has got rid of all my niggles!

I cramped for a bit but now I feel fine, no backache, less BHs!

On the plus side I slept all night (as did my 2 year old) I actually feel human today!


----------



## embo216

Morning everyone :) Not long now Becca! Ashley hoping it's not long for us :) 

Well no baby for me again :lol: Induction is booked in for tomorrow- still not sure I'll take it :shrug: Going to see how I feel when I phone in to see what time to go in tomorrow morning. come out today little man!!

Glad you got some sleep AP, my sweep stopped my BHs too! I keep getting this shooting sharp pain since yesterday evening all over my bump :(


----------



## Nixilix

Sleep works wonders eh!!

Can't believe we are approaching the end of feb?!?! Looking forward to seeing more birth announcements :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Come on lil man!!!


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats on the new babies, ill be excited to read more soon :)


----------



## private26

i've posted a couple of times in this thread but always get lost in it. Anyway it's my due date today yay and I have a sweep booked for 11:40! never had one with dd so hoping it's not too bad and actually works but am also excited to hear what's actually going on down there and if I'm close at all! me and everyonelse was so convinced she would be early and I have been suffering with spd and sciatica and everyone thinks I'm massively overdue from looking at me. I can't wait any longer! good luck to those still waiting and congratulations to those that have their bundles x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Best of luck! Hope your sweep gets you going!


----------



## rem_82

smiley, i dont think we friends on facebook???

wiggler, labour question regarding your spd. How are u hoping to deliver baby? On all 4's? I guess on your back with legs open is a no go. Just curious.

good luck becca and private.
fides congrats, so glad he arrived and a great weight too....ouch by the way!!!

Think DD has colic -- :cry::hissy:


----------



## Wiggler

All fours or squatting I think, i tried all fours last time though and my pelvis completely locked and OH and the MW had to flip me over as I couldn't move at all :dohh: I have a dodgy tailbone too so have to be careful of that too. Fun :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Facebook link https://www.facebook.com/Louise.jones88?ref=tn_tnmn :)


----------



## embo216

best of luck on your sweep private!


----------



## smileyfaces

I misread your post then Embo, and I thought you said good luck on your private sweep....and I was like whattt? Where do people get private sweeps done?! :haha: my bad!


----------



## embo216

:haha: That actually made me giggle out loud :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

So I'm now the most pregnant I have ever been, even my stubborn little Dylan had the courtesy to come out in the morning when I was 5 days overdue. :haha:

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Morning ladies, hope you're all okay :hugs:. Any news from anyone?

I'm kind of down today. Wondering how long it will take to progress and when I'll have my baby. I'm fed up of being pregnant now and I just want my baby. Also doesn't help that I lost my Nan one year ago today to cancer :cry:. Today is going to be a crap day.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Becca :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs xx


----------



## smileyfaces

My plans for today are to do bugger all! Cant be bothered leaving the house, it is freezing. Cant be bothered cleaning up. Cant be bothered with anything :haha: Quite a contrast from yesterday when I had loads of energy!

Becca :hugs: Baby will come along soon, you haven't got long left now. Sorry about your nan xx


----------



## Wiggler

Lazy day here too, can't be bothered to do anything :haha:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> So I'm now the most pregnant I have ever been, even my stubborn little Dylan had the courtesy to come out in the morning when I was 5 days overdue. :haha:
> 
> Whats everyone up to today?

I'm just cleaning and sorting and trying to keep the kids from killing each other :haha:

I'm 4 weeks more pregnant than I was with Jack tomorrow :dohh:

come on babies!!



BeccaxBump said:



> Morning ladies, hope you're all okay :hugs:. Any news from anyone?
> 
> I'm kind of down today. Wondering how long it will take to progress and when I'll have my baby. I'm fed up of being pregnant now and I just want my baby. Also doesn't help that I lost my Nan one year ago today to cancer :cry:. Today is going to be a crap day.
> xoxox

Oh Becca big hugs xxx I think it's nice when babies are born on anniversaries, when I lost my Dad my little niece was born on his birthday and it always made the day more manageable :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Lazy day here too, can't be bothered to do anything :haha:

I need to shave my legs actually- that should be interesting:haha::haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks ladies.

Embo - I don't think she'll come today, I just don't. The 3cm long thing is obviously putting a dampner on it, as I have no clue what it means and if it can go down to the right number quick.
xoxox


----------



## rem_82

the end of pregnancy is very tedious!!!

wiggler, hopefully this labour will be easier on your spine and pelvis. I wanted to squat, but by the time i got to hospital and they'd checked me, everything happend too fast and didnt really get a chance to even think about squatting!!! 

Becca, just think the end is in sight. hopefully very soon.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em I was planning to do mine the day I went into labour lol think the water made them less obvious lol I guess I could shave my legs now!

So weird not having bump!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not even going to attempt my legs, I don't care if the MW thinks I am half yeti :rofl:

Urgh I don't think baby is ever going to come if Dylan keeps farting like this, it stinks :sick:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tip. When feeding baby unplug the phone! Fecking thing!


----------



## embo216

I will proper miss my bump :( 

I'm actually loving getting the kids all excited for tomorrow- I keep saying we can take him to school on Monday and show him off :cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw thats lovely hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Awww :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> I'm not even going to attempt my legs, I don't care if the MW thinks I am half yeti :rofl:
> 
> Urgh I don't think baby is ever going to come if Dylan keeps farting like this, it stinks :sick:

lol my Lilys are always much worse than Jacks:blush: 

Half yeti :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany does loud ones so I know to avoid that area :haha: Dylan walks around popping off silent ones :sick:

Kids are gross! and we are having another!!! madness! :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:lol: we are crazy!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm hungry, can't be bothered to walk to the kitchen though. I already made a dent in my hospital snack stash last night :blush:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm eating cookie crisp cereal, as I'm a child, going to have another bowl in a minute :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

We were playing name that tune with Thomas farts the other night. Like father like son!


----------



## smileyfaces

I had two pieces of toast, two packs of crisps and a big block of white chocolate for brekkie :dohh: Hungry again, might make a butty or some soup :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

DS will come up to me and say "hey mom, I gotta tell you something" and when I say what? He lets one rip. Farts are just so funny in my house :wacko: I guess with all my intestinal issues they better be :sick:

woke up at midnight again to pee, and this time prayed to God for what seemed like forever to turn little lady and make her come on her own. Then I just rocked myself until I fell asleep. Let me tell you, LO knew I was rocking myself because I rocked the hell out of her too, hoping she'd turn :haha: I plan on exercise ball, homework, and consistent pelvic rocking as agenda for the day. No more depression and tears if I can help it, I just have to trust I can get her to turn [-o&lt;

private: good luck, hope you get good news :)

Embo, prayed for you while I rocked too :flower:

I tried having this LO on anniversaries and birthdays all month, and we have loads of them here in February. Everyone seems to die in February :nope: but LO wants her own day. Today is my nephew's birthday, and my friend's. I've been saying it was goig to be today for months because of the "timing" and my ultrsound results from 9 weeks and 19 weeks. We'll see, it's only 5:30 AM here. time for coffee :coffee:

enjoy your day ladies <3


----------



## Wiggler

PM - I hope she turns :hugs: So many stubborn babies in this thread!!!

I ended up getting myself some soup and really buttery bread :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I want this baby out so I can eat bread, cake, chocolate - just any carbs to be honest!

Ridiculous things like carrots are upsetting my GD now, I dont want to live on omelettes :growlmad:


----------



## BeccaxBump

AP - that must be boring :(. 

I go for a sweep on Friday if Lily decides to stay put until then.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs AP :hugs: Not long til she is here and you can gorge on the carby goodness :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Pm massive hugs.

Omg I have 3kids


----------



## embo216

oh AP I always forget there's someone out there a lot lot worse off than me, I mean I don't have GD and I don't have SPD. I should really stop moaning!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

embo216 said:


> oh AP I always forget there's someone out there a lot lot worse off than me, I mean I don't have GD and I don't have SPD. I should really stop moaning!

GD isn't the end of the world, I feel incredibly lucky to have managed a 2nd GD pregnancy with just diet control and not having to have medication and I feel very very proud to have been able to cook her for this long. 

Lots of GD babies have to come out at 38 weeks, it is only because baby is such a normal size, normal fluid etc that they have let me carry on.

I feel so sorry for ladies that have horrible pregnancy conditions that actually cause pain. My GD just requires a lot of willpower!


----------



## Jembug

Hello ladies, just checking in. Private good luck for your sweep.
How exciting Em, bet the kiddies can't wait to show there brothers off!
AP, dint know how your have done it tbh!
Smiley I think I've added you???? Jemma Parfitt- but I'm crap with technology!
Hugs to everyone else and hurry up babies!!

I'm feeling the three kids today! Shaun is out delivering leaflets for our new business so I'm alone again. Feel Like im constantly on my own, and I'm feeling a bit tearful today- thought I was over that stage! 
My friend was meant to be coming round but she had just cancelled and now I've got no plans and everyone's busy.

Suppose I should get in the garden with the girls but just want to sit here and do nothing but cuddle my baby. Feel like I never sit down, guess that joys of three kiddie winks.
Sorry for the negative post ladies xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Do you miss carbs and junkish food, AP?

I'm cramping again, and loosing a lot of discharge, ew. I'm chewing chewing gum loads today, helps my MS much :).
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw Jem :hugs:. Hope you feel better soon. <3
xoxox


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies,

Haven't had chance to read your posts yet but just wanted to pop in to say I miss you guys!
Having a bit of a rough time recovering but looking fwd to catching up when better.

Love to all xxx :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

gflady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Haven't had chance to read your posts yet but just wanted to pop in to say I miss you guys!
> Having a bit of a rough time recovering but looking fwd to catching up when better.
> 
> Love to all xxx :hugs:

Hope you're okay chick <3 :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Jem I am having a real lazy day too, feel bad keeping LO in the house but its tough because I need to rest :lol: And yep, got your friend request :)

Aww GF i hope you feel better soon.

I feel rotten today. Been violently sick, got a headache and just feel so lethargic! Hope Im not coming down with something! Desperately need some sleep but no chance of that till OH gets home later :(


----------



## Miss Ashley

Man, I can't keep up with you ladies!

Becca, sorry to hear about your nan... hoping she helps you bring LO along today :) 

GF - enjoy your cuddles with baby! Hoping recovery gets better for you :flower:

Smiley, sorry you're sick... sending you healthy vibes! Hopefully it's just a morning "under the weather" thing. 

So who's currently overdue now? Embo, myself, Perpetual, Wiggler... ?
Blah, it certainly does suck to be on this side of the odds! :hugs:
We should all have babies by the weekend :happydance: Let's make it happen!

Going to see if the Doctor can actually reach my cervix today to do a sweep... been gettings lots of mildly painful tightenings for the past day or so, so hoping they've been causing some progression!

Glad all of the new mommies are doing well!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yes I miss carbs!!! I mainly miss mashed potato and just being able to have a sandwich or some pasta.

On the plus side I have only gained 9lbs in total this pregnancy so I won't have much baby weight to lose :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone who needs them!


----------



## Miss Ashley

I thought this was a nice article... makes you feel a bit better about waiting for baby:

https://dirtydiaperlaundry.com/what-my-overdue-baby-taught-me-about-inductions/


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs Jem. Xxx

Gflady- I'm with you on the recovery thing. 

Dreading dh going back to work next week and being on my own with LO for first time all day. Don't know how you ladies with toddlers/kids manage. Still wanting baby number 2 so god willing I will find out. X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not sure lindy lol currently just plodding along lol now dd1 is ill x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, I've gone down again. I cheered up earlier, now I'm sad again. Wish my baby would come out and make me happy :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh fides, I missed your announcement!! Just had a nosy on the first page. Well done you! Congratulations!!! <3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The end is in sight becca xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Midnight_Fairy said:


> The end is in sight becca xx

Thank you hun :hugs:. 

My OH is in soon, I'll be getting loads of hugs from him <3.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anyone want to share names they had in mind :D


----------



## smileyfaces

MF we still dont have a name...I want Finn but OH says absolutely no way. We will probably go for either Elliot or Jack :)


----------



## munchkinlove

3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think she will be here sometime this wekend though so maybe more like 4 or 5 days.......doctors on thursday for a sono, cervix check and non stress test.......i hope ive made some progress from my 1 cm last week.:shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We rook 4 days to decide Jades name but I'm glad we did as I had to feel 100%. She did not suit any of the other names we had lol


----------



## smileyfaces

We will probably do a complete change over of names (again) and call him something else. I am actually bored of trying to broach the subject with OH as he gets so arsey and stressy about it :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies how r we all:hugs:

Any more babies been born?
FIBES congratulations again hun I say again because I've said my congratulations in the Christian thread so now u have 2 congratulations hehe. 9lb 11oz wow hun that's a big healthy bubba ure so brave:winkwink:

So Lily is a month old now and she is so funny she's so alert and loves looking around. She has grown a bit and is now 6lb 3oz. I took her asda yesterday and the doctors surgery and she got so much attention. Nobody believed me wen I told them she's a month old everyone was saying how tiny she is. I wanted to get her a outfit from asda it was this cute dress thing with leggings and a hair band it was the cutest thing but the smallest size they do is tiny baby and that's still HUGE on her so I didn't buy it in the end. So she's just living in baby grows at the moment. Ah well I guess there will b plenty of times to dress her wen she gets bigger. I just love all the girls clothes there all so cute:cloud9:

I've set up Lilly s play gym today because she's quite alert wen she's awake so thought she said enjoy laying on her play gym, it has lots of colourful animals hanging from it b interesting to c wat she does.

I have a bad chest and caught at the moment so feeling rather yucky.it's so tough to because u can't really rest because of night feeds and the other kids it's hard work wen ure I'll. But in on antibiotics so I'm hoping they will kick in soon:thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

Sorry about the miss types I'm on my kindle fire and it's on the predicted text setting and I don't know how to change it:dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Future, I know how you feel about being ill. Its hideous with wzking in night and other kidd so I hope ur better soon. Love Lilly she is super cute xx

Smiley me and oh gave up on names. Even in hosp we didnt speak about them we just wanted to see her. I never thought we ekuld agree!


----------



## future hopes

Yeah it suck s hun I think u forget how tiring the night feeding is and wen ure ill it's just a million times worse. I feel supper tired today:wacko:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Just got in from my appointment. Doctor seems concerned about keeping her in until Friday's induction (seems they hate letting ladies go anywhere past 41 weeks in North America...) but there are no spots sooner than that at this point so Friday it is! He was able to do a sweep today though so that's good news, and he stretched me to 2cm. At least it's something :shrug:

Going back tomorrow for a stress test and another ultrasound to make sure she's doing well enough to stick it out until Friday. 

I'm glad they're taking all precautions even though I've had no issues thus far this pregnancy... but I feel like it's sort of odd that Doc is making such a huge deal about getting her out quickly at only 7/8 days overdue (less if I ovulated late)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck miss ashley xx

Yeah the night waking is a total shock and the bags under my eyes are huge!


----------



## Nixilix

Our girls name probably would have been Hollie :)


----------



## future hopes

MISS ASHLEY good luck hunny hopefully that stretch and sweep does the trick. In England they let us go 2 weeks over b4 inducing well they do at my hospital, but other hospitals may have different rules. Maybe ure doctor feels like it's the rite time for u for reasons. Or maybe ure hospital just doesn't like ladies goin to far over. Wat ever the reason hun I just know ure b fine:hugs:

Anyone heard from embo I know she's due to b Induced tomorrow but I'm so Hoping her baby comes tonight:thumbup:

WIGLER congrats to u gun wen did u have ure baby was it a boy or girl? I haven't been on here so I missed ure post:dohh:

BECCS how u doin hunny?:hugs:

And to the rest of u sending u all cuddles and Labour dust for those who r still waitingxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler had her baby?!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and Miss ashley I really hope the sweep works!

Future, you're right, embo has been a bit quiet so maybe she could be having her baby! Lets keep fingers crossed!


----------



## future hopes

I think so hun swear I read it but I'm not 100 per sure. Got Megga baby brain at the moment lol:dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Just checked Wigglers facebook and I cant see anything on there!


----------



## future hopes

smileyfaces said:



> Oh and Miss ashley I really hope the sweep works!
> 
> Future, you're right, embo has been a bit quiet so maybe she could be having her baby! Lets keep fingers crossed!

She wrote on Facebook earlier I need to look again c if she's written anything else:thumbup: hope she is having her baby. 

Not long for u now smiley exciting:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, no baby :haha: Only post on FB today is another moan about still being pregnant :rofl: I don't think I have you on my FB yet hun. Add me, Sasha Deerans :)


----------



## future hopes

Ahhhhhhh silly me I Must of dreamt it lol. I'm dannii-marie ponton on fb. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Added you :)

I wish I had her today, that would be awesome :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Cool hun awww I hope ure baby does come I feel so sorry for all of u who r over I know wat it feel like as my ds was 15 days over it sucks:wacko:


----------



## cherrylee

I miss being here lol!! I mean I love having Azia in my arms but I sort of miss the kicks, pops and waiting. One thing I'm not missing is the weight I had out in which is almost all gone but I STILL have cravings :o what's up with that?! I've been eating like crazy and craving protein and carbs lol.


----------



## smileyfaces

I eat all the time whether pregnant or not :lol:


----------



## Lindylou

I've lost 2/3rds of baby weight but not tried to lose anything yet. Hoping I can lose this stone easy ish. When I get my energy up will start trying. Can't be arsed at the moment!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not going to go overboard with trying to lose weight, I'll be BF and I'm starting physio pretty soon after the birth so that will help, and as I progress in physio I can be more active which will help even more. Being housebound has not helped my waistline :nope:


----------



## future hopes

Embo hasn't wrote on fb since her last post I'm really wondering now if she is in labour:thumbup:

I haven't weighed myself since having Lilly I still have a bloated tummy but everything else has returned to normal. I'm missing the big booties mine seem well small now boooo.:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Embo is online now so we will find out!


----------



## embo216

:cry: No labour here :nope: Been running around like a mad woman nesting and hoping he comes out but nope he's well and truly stubborn like his mother! 

I also had a phone call from the hospital asking if I can go in tonight for induction instead- I said no but even if I could I want to give him another night to turn up. I don't even know if I want to go in tomorrow for the induction. I've been in tears and snapping most of the day- it just doesn't feel right


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh em xxx hope he surprises you tonight. Massive hugs xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo - SO hope he comes naturally for you! I know you don't want an induction! :hugs:

I'm SUPER crampy in my back tonight, it hurts bad. I feel like I'm having a super bad period and I need a big poop (sorry tmi). Hope these are leading to something big.

:hugs: to the rest of my ladies <3.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: Oh hun, you can always ask them to put it back a few days and have monitering instead. :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Em :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## embo216

I think I might smiley but I know OH and my Mum are going to go mental :cry:


----------



## future hopes

Oh em sending u :hug: really hope he does surprise u tonight. Thinking of y hun:hugs:

Ah beccs I hope this is it :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo - It's YOUR body, do what YOU want.

Dannii - Hope so ;) Or soonish.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive massive hugs Em :hugs: 

Dinner soon, I have no appetite though :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: embo.


----------



## embo216

Theres the stillborn risk too that plays in my head, I read a lot of the time monitoring doesn't even help as they can be fine in the morning then the placenta could just fail in the afternoon :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I totally agree Em that it is your body you need to be the one to make the decision :hugs:

I had a difficult induction with Ivy and I am having to shut a lot of thoughts out of my mind because odds are I will need another one (I accept the medical reason for this and am OK with it)

Something that has really helped me is talking to the hospital about how I want my induction to go.

Unless when they first examine me I am like 4cm then I want the gel regardless, I dont want anyone trying to break my waters at 2cm dilated. I am happy to have as many lots of the gel as they will give me as long as baby is happy (I think with the 24 hour gel they can give 3 lots)

If my waters break I want to be given 24 hours to mobilise and try and get labour going on its own before even considering the drip.

My consultant also raised that they are having success with using the hormone drip for the bare minimum amount of time to get things moving - so establishing regularl contractions and then reducing and taking away the drip.

I know your situation is different but knowing the above has made me feel more confident and in control going into my induction this time. At every stage make sure your options are presented to you so you can make the decision. 

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Its completely your choice dont let your mum and oh influence you. If I am 100% honest I would have the induction tomorrow. You never know, they might just say they'll break your water and that could be enough! Induction isn't all that bad, i had a nice fast straight forward labour when I was induced. But I do understand where you are coming from, I'd give anything for a natural birth this time!

But, like I said, it is entirely your choice and if you aren't comfortable with induction tomorrow then wait a little longer :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Thank you AP :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Thanks Smiley- its such a personal thing I think. I just think I've waited this long whats a few more days- or Monday at the latest? Oh I don't know- going to sleep on it and see


----------



## Jembug

Em goodluck with your decision, it is a hard one. I'm not sure which I'd go? But like the others have said it's your body.. And with still born- terrible thought and I know it happens- but your body has kept your baby nice and safe for all this time I'm sure it will a few more days. Xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> Thanks Smiley- its such a personal thing I think. I just think I've waited this long whats a few more days- or Monday at the latest? Oh I don't know- going to sleep on it and see

What are your reasons for wanting to wait (if you dont mind me asking)? What is it about induction that is putting you off? Or is it just that you really want the chance to go naturally?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Our babies WILL be here soon! :growlmad:
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think you will make the right choice em and your choice only it is xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Fides!!! 

Hugs, Embo. Just do what you think is best. Hoping he comes on his own tonight! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jembug said:


> Hello ladies, just checking in. Private good luck for your sweep.
> How exciting Em, bet the kiddies can't wait to show there brothers off!
> AP, dint know how your have done it tbh!
> Smiley I think I've added you???? Jemma Parfitt- but I'm crap with technology!
> Hugs to everyone else and hurry up babies!!
> 
> I'm feeling the three kids today! Shaun is out delivering leaflets for our new business so I'm alone again. Feel Like im constantly on my own, and I'm feeling a bit tearful today- thought I was over that stage!
> My friend was meant to be coming round but she had just cancelled and now I've got no plans and everyone's busy.
> 
> Suppose I should get in the garden with the girls but just want to sit here and do nothing but cuddle my baby. Feel like I never sit down, guess that joys of three kiddie winks.
> Sorry for the negative post ladies xx

I remember those days! One not quite 4, one just over 2, and a newborn...then add another just over 3 years later. fun times! It was another 9 years before I started again, and now 6 years since DS. And none of my friends were having kids yet so I was odd man out

embo, I'm dreading induction Saturday, hoping I can get little miss to turn still. achey and crampy and I think it's all the muscle motion of trying to get her to TURN.
:hugs: to you <3


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Smiley- its such a personal thing I think. I just think I've waited this long whats a few more days- or Monday at the latest? Oh I don't know- going to sleep on it and see
> 
> What are your reasons for wanting to wait (if you dont mind me asking)? What is it about induction that is putting you off? Or is it just that you really want the chance to go naturally?Click to expand...

Ive been induced before with Lily and had a natural labour with Jack. My birth with Lily was a lot longer and in the end I couldn't actually push her out and had a ventouse. I had to have a lot of monitoring and at delivery had about 6 people including doctors in the room, I pushed for an hour then was cut then I had the ventouse- at the time I thought it was fine but then I went by myself with Jack and I progressed so quick and went from 6cm-10cm in like an hour- I pushed him out in a couple of minutes and 2 big pushes. Just 2 midwives in the room that told me to go with my body and left it all up to me. 

I know every labours different and you get the same result but I really do believe the not being able to push her out and having the ventouse was because my body wasn't really ready:shrug: 

Does that make sense? Hope it answers what your asking- basically I want my body to do it itself so its ready and it goes more smoothly and I avoid any intervention


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, acid reflux is just horrendous, I do hate it. I still have cramps, is anyone else cramping?
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Im cramping and having this very odd popping/fizzing sensation down below thats coming and going


----------



## Wiggler

I hope tonight is the night Em :hugs:

Nothing here, had some more painless tightenings today, but that's nothing new. I am pretty sure I am going to be pregnant forever :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

She'll come Wiggler :hugs:, she can't stay in there forever.

Embo, mine really throb, do yours?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I've already accepted I will probably need the induction, I can't get it out of my head that she is "stuck" or whatever on my pelvis, I feel no pressure down there, just all on my pelvis. I can't get it out of my head that she won't come on her own, induction will fail and they will have to do a c-section.

I never felt like this with the others :nope: I think that is why I have been feeling so low recently. I just can't see things going well at all :(


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Smiley- its such a personal thing I think. I just think I've waited this long whats a few more days- or Monday at the latest? Oh I don't know- going to sleep on it and see
> 
> What are your reasons for wanting to wait (if you dont mind me asking)? What is it about induction that is putting you off? Or is it just that you really want the chance to go naturally?Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been induced before with Lily and had a natural labour with Jack. My birth with Lily was a lot longer and in the end I couldn't actually push her out and had a ventouse. I had to have a lot of monitoring and at delivery had about 6 people including doctors in the room, I pushed for an hour then was cut then I had the ventouse- at the time I thought it was fine but then I went by myself with Jack and I progressed so quick and went from 6cm-10cm in like an hour- I pushed him out in a couple of minutes and 2 big pushes. Just 2 midwives in the room that told me to go with my body and left it all up to me.
> 
> I know every labours different and you get the same result but I really do believe the not being able to push her out and having the ventouse was because my body wasn't really ready:shrug:
> 
> Does that make sense? Hope it answers what your asking- basically I want my body to do it itself so its ready and it goes more smoothly and I avoid any interventionClick to expand...

Yeah you answered my questions :) I completely agree with you that your body needs to be ready to keep intervention to a minimum :hugs: I had a ventouse delivery with Oscar but for very different reasons and this time I want to go into labour on my own and be able to progress properly on my own.

Its such a tough choice :hugs: Do some more nip-stim tonight before bed and bounce on your ball if you have one. Maybe have some sex? May as well try :haha:


----------



## embo216

I'm on my own till tomorrow morning so sex is a no go :lol: Could try DIY though I guess :lol:


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations fides ! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Why the hell not :lol:


----------



## embo216

Don't really fancy it though :lol: Give me a cuppa anyday :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Dont think a cuppa will have quite the same effect :rofl:


----------



## embo216

:lol: Your right there!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Embo, I'm exactly the same. I can't be bothered with the effort of a DIY! :haha:. At least when we have sex I can lay there and say I'm too fat to move :rofl:.

Wiggler, try not to worry my lovely. We're all here to support you, whatever the outcome of your pregnancy! :hugs:

xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hope you both have better births em and sasha


----------



## gflady

Good luck embo, hope LO comes on own.

Come on the rest of the love bugs :)

I had a forceps delivery with Theo, had an episiotomy and still ended up tearing. I'm so unbelievably sore down there. Can't sit on chairs or do much. Even nursing theo is painful. Anyone got any tips? How long does it take to heal and feel normal? 

Xxx


----------



## embo216

Ive said arnica tablets to the other girls- they are brilliant. Also tea tree oil in the bath will help keep your wounds clean :hugs: I just lived in the bath after my labours x


----------



## BeccaxBump

My mum swears by badedas, I think that's how you spell it.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

gflady said:


> Good luck embo, hope LO comes on own.
> 
> Come on the rest of the love bugs :)
> 
> I had a forceps delivery with Theo, had an episiotomy and still ended up tearing. I'm so unbelievably sore down there. Can't sit on chairs or do much. Even nursing theo is painful. Anyone got any tips? How long does it take to heal and feel normal?
> 
> Xxx

I had forceps and epis with my daughter - I felt quite normal after 4 weeks (we were able to DTD after 4 weeks)


----------



## future hopes

My first was a natural my second was induced and a forceps delivery my 3rd was a natural but they had to break my hind waters and LILLY was induced didn't need gel tho they just broke my waters but was very painfull because was only 2cm dilated and cervix was long and back so Dr had to pull it forwards it was awfull:nope:

Em it's ure decision hun and I'm sure wat ever u choose will b the rite choice. Wishing u all the best hun and I'm still keeping everything crossed for u to deliver b4 induction:hugs:

Wiggler and beccs got it all crossed for u guys to and everyone else who is due now or over due COME ON BABIES:baby:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks Dannii :hugs:

My cramps seems to get super bad then die off :dohh:. I'm most likely going over due now, so fingers crossed if I get to Friday the stretch and sweep will work!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

No episiotomy advice here, sorry. Mine split open and got infected so recovery was quite different :nope: Ibuprofen is a godsend though :haha:

When I had my tear after my daughter though, the shower on a low setting rinsing often then letting the air get to it a lot really helped it heal up fast. Lots and lots of rest too :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

I Was like that a few days b4 my induction I keep wondering now if she Ehud of come early anyway without me being induced. Something I'll never know now but I'm glad they induced me wen they did, esp with my placenta coming out in bits she prob wud of died if they left her in longer I just dread to think:nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ew, my boobs have just leaked, they usually leak a clearish liquid, they just leaked a really creamy coloured liquid now, what's all that about?!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

That'll be your colostrum :D


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ohhh, that's happened late hasn't it? :p
xoxox


----------



## embo216

I think mine actually changed colour if I remember rightly


----------



## fides

huge :hugs: to all the ladies in pain, overdue, etc 

embo, i am keeping u in my thoughts tonight, hoping baby comes so u won't hv 2 make the tough decision. if u do end up needing 2 decide, go w/what u feel is best :hugs: but, i'm hoping things start up tonight instead 4 u

AP, gotta say how awesome i think you've done to keep things healthy in there 4 baby to stay in till 39 weeks - well done! :thumbup:

:hugs: to everyone who is struggling or just tired of the waiting game


----------



## fides

oh, and private, happy EDD - i'll move u back up in th e list on pg1; hope sweep works


----------



## embo216

Thank you Fides- praying for a miracle overnight. 

If I don't get time to update and do go for the induction I'll update FB when he arrives and please feel free for anyone to update this thread with the information and pics :) 

:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck embo!


----------



## gflady

Thanks for the advice ladies xxx


----------



## Newt4

Try lightly soaking a pad and then freezing it. I also had a lot of epsin salt baths. 

Not feeling good at all now. :(


----------



## tntrying22

Good luck tomorrow embo! I didn't want to be induced and struggled with it but now I am glad we did it because in the end I have a healthy baby and that's all that matters.:flower:

Gf I had one too - 2nd degree because they had to use the vacumme to get him out. I don't feel any pain but it feels odd...only way to describe it is taunt - like it's just cinched down there. I am having more discomfort from my hemorroids than anything :cry: they are bad.


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck today Embo xxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

water has broken...keep posted to my facebook. feel free to post for me after I post :) not many more contractions than before


----------



## cherrylee

HUGS Embo, I'm sending labour vibes.

Good luck PM :D


----------



## smileyfaces

gflady said:


> Good luck embo, hope LO comes on own.
> 
> Come on the rest of the love bugs :)
> 
> I had a forceps delivery with Theo, had an episiotomy and still ended up tearing. I'm so unbelievably sore down there. Can't sit on chairs or do much. Even nursing theo is painful. Anyone got any tips? How long does it take to heal and feel normal?
> 
> Xxx

I used to sit on a rubber ring on the couch, it used to keep some of the pressure of my bits after my epi. It isnt a long term solution though so perhaps try the arnica? Heard great things about arnica tabs. :hugs:



future hopes said:


> I Was like that a few days b4 my induction I keep wondering now if she Ehud of come early anyway without me being induced. Something I'll never know now but I'm glad they induced me wen they did, esp with my placenta coming out in bits she prob wud of died if they left her in longer I just dread to think:nope:

:hugs:



BeccaxBump said:


> Ew, my boobs have just leaked, they usually leak a clearish liquid, they just leaked a really creamy coloured liquid now, what's all that about?!
> xoxox

Colostrum :haha: Its erm lovely isnt it?! Haha!



embo216 said:


> Thank you Fides- praying for a miracle overnight.
> 
> If I don't get time to update and do go for the induction I'll update FB when he arrives and please feel free for anyone to update this thread with the information and pics :)
> 
> :hugs:

Embo, best of luck and I hope you make the decision that is best for you. Dn't be pressured by anyone elses opinions and certainly dont let the hospital staff try to persuade you against what you want to do :hugs: I look forward to hearing about what you have chosen to do :D



PerpetualMama said:


> water has broken...keep posted to my facebook. feel free to post for me after I post :) not many more contractions than before

Yaaaaay :happydance: Best of luck! Hope things start up soon for you!


----------



## Jembug

Pm fab news!!! 

Gflady, I do remember the pain of an epi! I remember saying I'd rather have a contraction!
I just took lots if pain killers and after two weeks it felt less sore. X


----------



## embo216

So happy to hear that PM :) 

No labour overnight and now I have water coming from the fecking ceiling :dohh: Got to ring in in half an hour. Will need to be monitored even if I decide not to take the induction. x

Wow 42 weeks pregnant is a bit depressing :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw em. Boo hoo. :( Also, your house's waters broke before yours did. Growl!

You obviously have a snuggly, comfy urerus!


----------



## Best step mum

Gf lady - I had an epi and forceps with Daniel, I was sore for a few days but then it started to feel a LOT better. The arnica tabs helped with my bruising- even the front of my legs were bruised. 

I found using baby wipes after using the toilet really helped and kept it clean. I'm completely back to normal now.

ATM I have a squirmy baby lying on me, he is overtired and won't lie still to go to sleep. He can manage to stay awake for and hour and a half after a bottle now but after that he starts to cry because he is shattered. 

I hope that all the overdue babies come soon xx


----------



## Wiggler

PM - Good luck!!!

Em - Thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

40 weeks and no baby :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck PM :flower: 

Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you today Em :hugs:

My niggles have returned again this morning and I am losing a bit more plug. TMI (sorry) but the first lot I lost was quite clear in colour, this lot is more green and slightly tinged with brown in places - not enough to call it a bloody show or anything.

My little girl is at nursery this morning and I should be being proactive but instead I am sat here on BnB bouncing on my ball!

We have a nice morning planned before I go in for induction on Friday afternoon but I need to think of something to do together tomorrow as our last 'normal' day together before baby arrives :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lovely, woke up with the poops too. Today will be fun!

Good luck, Embo and PM! :hugs:.

Hope the rest of you ladies are okay. :flow:
xoxox


----------



## Best step mum

I just saw a post from Em on Facebook and it looks like she is being induced!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo, I have had two loose bowel movements today (gross I know), I'm usually constipated! Fingers crossed this is something.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Fingers crossed.

Wonder how embo is getting on? Hope it is all under way now!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Good luck PM and Embo!! Hope all goes well for you ladies today :) 

I've woken up to loose bowels and lost some blood-streaked plug for the first time! Do you think this is just a result of the sweep yesterday or could it be something?


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like it could be something :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope it is something! If it was red blood then it is fresh so would be more recent than yesterdays sweep, if that makes sense lol!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Hope so! FX. Clock's quickly counting down to my 9am Friday induction!

And it was brown mixed with pink blood (sorry, tmi)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have lost plug after both my sweeps but only after the second one has the plug even been slightly blood tinged. Pink blood sounds like a good sign!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I never had a proper show before I had Jade xx good luck ladies


----------



## smileyfaces

Only felt baby move once today so just waiting for a midwife to call me back about what i should do. Gahhhh this is the second time in 5 days!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> Only felt baby move once today so just waiting for a midwife to call me back about what i should do. Gahhhh this is the second time in 5 days!

Glad you have made the call x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope alls ok z


----------



## smileyfaces

Got to go up to the day unit at 3.45. Just need to find someone to have LO now :wacko: Im sure everything is fine but it is better to be safe than sorry. I went on friday and as soon as I was on the monitor he started kicking up a storm in my tummy :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> Got to go up to the day unit at 3.45. Just need to find someone to have LO now :wacko: Im sure everything is fine but it is better to be safe than sorry. I went on friday and as soon as I was on the monitor he started kicking up a storm in my tummy :haha:

Try a cold drink and laying on your left hand side if you can for a while (I realise easier said than done when you have another LO!)


----------



## future hopes

thinking of u EMBO and PM hope we here baby news soon:thumbup:

to all those who have had the bloody show yay souunds like things r about to start EXCITING:happydance:

BECCS diareah can b a sign that labour is about to start i really hope this is the case for u hunny:winkwink:

SMILEY best to go and get checked out hun but a baby goin quiet can also b a sign of labour about to start i remember with my son he went really quiet for the day then that night my waters broke it says it in baby books to, so hopfully ure baba is on his/her way:flower:

hope everyone else is doing ok. im still not feeling great with this infection, feel real sick today to and got alot of pain:wacko:

anyway i took some piccys of my little lilly so thought id share them with u all.


----------



## fides

PM & embo, thinking of you both today - hope things go super smoothly! 

smiley, hope all goes well


----------



## future hopes

loving ure aviter pic FIBES wat a cute baba:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw gorgeous lilly xx


----------



## Miss Ashley

This thread makes cute babies! :) 

Off to the hospital for my Non-stress test and ultrasound. Making sure baby is cuddled up and happy! Here's to hoping the travels break my water or something :haha:


----------



## future hopes

the bottom one is all of her so u can c how long she is. think shes a bit of a short arse like her mum lol. cant believe she will b 5 weeks old on sat, and still weighs less than all my others at birth lol. its kinda nice tho cuz i havent had to put any clothes away yet she still in the 5lb stuff and its still a bit baggy on her. at least ill get good use out of all her clothes:thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

PM had her baby!!!!

Awww future, Lilly is so cute!


----------



## future hopes

hows ure little one doing hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Congrats pm

Hope Embo is go.

Smiley goodluck at the hospital.

Future she is w beauty


----------



## Wiggler

I feel like I am going to be pregnant forever at the moment, in fact I am sure that there are people conceiving right now who will have their babies before me :brat:


----------



## future hopes

thank u jembug:hugs:

ahhhh WIGGLER wat we gonna do with u. COME ON BABY STOP BEING STUBERN OUT U COME:hugs:

has PM had her baby? if so congrats:hugs:

wonder how EMBO is doin:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Miss Ashley said:


> This thread makes cute babies! :)
> 
> Off to the hospital for my Non-stress test and ultrasound. Making sure baby is cuddled up and happy! Here's to hoping the travels break my water or something :haha:


good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Congrats PM!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats PM!

Any news on Embo? I'm anxious to know how she's getting on.

I've been for a walk today, all I felt was pressure on my pelvis. I hope I'm not going to be loads over due. I'm fed up now :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Becca :hugs: I think your little lady will be here before mine. Mine will be a toddler when she comes out :rofl:

I hope everything is going well for Em, fingers crossed it's not too much longer until her little man is in her arms :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Wiggler :hugs: I feel for you, so badly. I hope she comes for you soon. We'll be the only ones left :haha:.

I'm a bit emotional today, teary and a little depressed (which I don't like). I find it weird how yesterday I've starting getting colostrum and then had two loose bowel movements today. I'm super emotional, super tired. I wouldn't mind her staying in there if I wasn't suffering with such bad MS still :(.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs hun, it'll all be worth it when the babies are here :hugs: The end of pregnancy SUCKS!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Totally! I have a stretch and sweep Friday, but even that has a dampner on it as people keep saying "it most likely won't work" :growlmad:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I have another sweep on Friday too, I don't think mine will work, but it will be interesting to hear if I have progressed at all :haha:

I hope yours is more successful than mine was :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'll say to my MW, "don't you dare take your fingers out of me until it does something!".
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats PM!

Im back from the hospital. Baby still wasnt moving for a while after they put me on the monitor so they were pushing him around in my belly which still didnt work. Then I drank some ice cold water and he started having a right fit :haha: So after a few movements they were happy.

My contractions are still registering on the monitor too :dohh: but no internal this time to know if my cervix is doing anything (which I doubt). The midwife wanted to induce me but spoke to the Sister in charge and they agreed to scan me (probably tomorrow, maybe the day after) and see whats what.

So, I get to see my bubba tomorrow (hopefully) :happydance: 

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope the scan goes well hun, sounds like you have a very cheeky monkey in there :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats pm!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you get to see baby tomorrow, Smiley.

If so, Wiggler, we're going to be a 2 man band I think. 

I'm getting super pressure in my pelvis (she's nearly made me wee myself a few times). I have pressure in my bum and back. Cramps. And they'll be bloody nothing! :hissy:


----------



## smileyfaces

I wont get to have my baby tomorrow Becca, just see him on the screen :haha: Can garauntee I will be the last one out of the lot of us to have a baby :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

I think I'll need the induction so you have some company until Monday or whenever they manage to force her out :haha:


----------



## Jembug

So glad all is well smiley :)
Embo wrote on her Facebook that she doesn't think today will be the day her boy is born.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I have had such bad bowels today :(.
xoxox


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> Off to the hospital for my Non-stress test and ultrasound. Making sure baby is cuddled up and happy! Here's to hoping the travels break my water or something :haha:

good luck!



Wiggler said:


> PM had her baby!!!!

she and embo both gave permission for FB info/pics to be shared here too - could you or one of the FB ladies kindly share PM's baby's details here? :happydance: so happy for her.



Jembug said:


> Embo wrote on her Facebook that she doesn't think today will be the day her boy is born.

awwww, i sooo hope she is completely wrong!!!


----------



## Wiggler

PM's FB Update:



> Anneliese marie belisle arrived at 9:33 am after 3 1/2 hours labor. She promptly Peed on her mama too Lmao


----------



## Lindylou

Great news for PM!!!! Congratulations. So jealous of her quick labor!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, PM!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats PM. 

Come on babies, be born tonight! x


----------



## Best step mum

Congrats PM!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Ultrasound and non-stress test went well! Baby is looking perfect in there. 

Was told that the labour and delivery ward has been crazy the past couple of days with quite a few complications (scary) and so I'm not to go in for my induction on Friday morning without calling first. If they're still very busy with women going into labour naturally they'll have to bump my induction back. 

On one hand - it would be nice to have more time to let baby come out on her own, but on the other hand - the doctor already wanted to move the induction UP because he was concerned about going far over... now they're telling me it might be moved back? I feel like I'm getting shafted just because my body isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing on it's own :cry:. 

Just hoping she'll stay healthy and well...

In the meantime... ate a really spicy curry and did some mall walking after the appointment. PLEASE, please, please let it do something.


----------



## embo216

Well good evening ladies- DID not expect to be back on here tonight without my son in my arms :nope:

They even start me off with a propress untill midday even though they said to go in at 9 :( I had some really postive strong contractions at the beginning and thought it was all kicking off but they just went and now I'm having none at all! The midwife was proper shocked as I was 2-3cm's even before they put it in and she said she was certain he'd come tonight :cry: 

The doc wanted me to stay in 'just incase' so I had to discharge myself- no point in staying in a noisy boiling hot room when nothing is happening! 

She did say sometimes it kicks off when you go home and then obviously to go straight in so the kids are still being watched and I'm watched OBEM with OH :) 

Plan is to in again tomorrow 24 hours after the propress was inserted and try the stronger pessary and for them to try brake my waters :shrug:

Why isn't it happening!!!


----------



## Jembug

Oh Embo I'm really sorry. I hope you wake up with contractions and notify us in the morning that your gorgeous boy is in your arms. :) 

Same as Miss A, keep smiling ladies because you will be meeting your LO's very soon xxxx


----------



## embo216

I must admit this way of induction is a lot less pressured than it was with my daughter, I like the idea of giving him time to come and not forcing him quite yet- it's just a shock as it's so different from my 1st :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

Try and get a good sleep embo- hopefully it starts in its own after you have a good rest. Xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, Embo, I'm so sorry. I hope you get sorted lovely. <3
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Hope things kick start for you really soon, Embo. 

I really know how you feel when you come to terms with having an induction, expecting baby to arrive at a specific date at the latest and suddenly even THAT is changing :hugs:

The universe needs to give us overdue ladies a break! Lol. 

As Jem said... we'll have our babies in our arms soon enough :)


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Em :hugs: You've just made it too comfy for him in there. x x x


----------



## BeccaxBump

We have some stubborn babies don't we?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Yup :haha:

I decided I am taking a knife to this bloody ball as soon as this baby is out. Learnt the hard way that you can bounce too much :cry:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, that can be your after birth tantrum, Wiggler <3.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

It'll be my before birth tantrum soon! I am not amused!


----------



## BeccaxBump

The thing that will push me over is the constant cramps and nothing happening, I'll turn into a serial killer. I've already told my OH not to push me too far...or he won't be alive to meet Lily. :haha:
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Oh embo u poor thing. I really hope something happens tonight and u get ure boy in ure arms asap. U have really done so well hun he has just got himself far to comfy in there. Sending u huggs:hugs:

WIGGLER huggs hun I hope ure little madom doesn't keep u waiting much longer:hugs:

BECCA awww babe it is disheartening wen ure due date come and goes and I know to well wat it's like as I went 2 weeks over with DS2 I had sweeps and they never worked for me I had to b induced in the end. However a friend of mine had a sweep and it did work so u never know hun.:hugs:

All u ladies will have ure babies in ure arms very soon they can't stay in there forever:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

My ball is in the garden! I got fed up with the kiddies bouncing on it!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope it does hun, slow labour is killing me. I'm so uncomfortable, heavy and my legs ache SO bad.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I think it's a mix of hours and hours of bouncing a day, and constant peeing and wiping, but it feels like I have been humping a cheese grater :dohh: Seriously taking a bloody knife to this ball. Dreading giving birth now :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh the pee'ing! Makes me want to punch myself in the bladder. Also I've had morning sickness (all day sickness) all the way through, just kick me in the teeth. :haha:
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

:hugs: BECCA

Outch WIGGLER u poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

The joys of pregnancy :dohh: :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

It's the best, that's why I'm only having one :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Got some cushions on top of the ball now, much better :haha:

The end of pregnancy is so hard, but it's so worth it in the end, which is why I have done it 3 times. Glad this is my last though, and very very glad I didn't know before just how bad my pelvis would get this time, or I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## future hopes

Haha I said I'd only have one but I've got four now lol. Deffo been put of off having more now though I hated being pregnant this time just made me to I'll. I'm having the implant put in on Tuesday so no accident s can happen lol:blush:


----------



## future hopes

There was a lady on here the other day and her baby is 2 months old and she's 4 weeks pregnant urrggghhhh can u imagine:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Omg! I can't even imagine having sex again that soon! 

I'm still trying to decide what contraception to go on until I am old enough to be sterilised.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I seriously don't want anymore, neither does my OH. I've cried for the past few days how much I hate being pregnant, I'm so done.
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

I no hun lol gosh that will b hard with 2 babies very close in age. Poor won in unless that's wat she wanted:shrug:

Sending all u ladies Labour dust for tonight really can't wait to hear more baby born news:hugs:

Congratulations PM:hugs:


----------



## fides

Miss Ashley said:


> Ultrasound and non-stress test went well! Baby is looking perfect in there.
> 
> Was told that the labour and delivery ward has been crazy the past couple of days with quite a few complications (scary) and so I'm not to go in for my induction on Friday morning without calling first. If they're still very busy with women going into labour naturally they'll have to bump my induction back.
> 
> On one hand - it would be nice to have more time to let baby come out on her own, but on the other hand - the doctor already wanted to move the induction UP because he was concerned about going far over... now they're telling me it might be moved back? I feel like I'm getting shafted just because my body isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing on it's own :cry:.
> 
> Just hoping she'll stay healthy and well...
> 
> In the meantime... ate a really spicy curry and did some mall walking after the appointment. PLEASE, please, please let it do something.

:hugs: so glad baby's doing well; hope you go into labor ASAP so as not to worry about induction date anymore.



embo216 said:


> Well good evening ladies- DID not expect to be back on here tonight without my son in my arms :nope:
> 
> They even start me off with a propress untill midday even though they said to go in at 9 :( I had some really postive strong contractions at the beginning and thought it was all kicking off but they just went and now I'm having none at all! The midwife was proper shocked as I was 2-3cm's even before they put it in and she said she was certain he'd come tonight :cry:
> 
> The doc wanted me to stay in 'just incase' so I had to discharge myself- no point in staying in a noisy boiling hot room when nothing is happening!
> 
> She did say sometimes it kicks off when you go home and then obviously to go straight in so the kids are still being watched and I'm watched OBEM with OH :)
> 
> Plan is to in again tomorrow 24 hours after the propress was inserted and try the stronger pessary and for them to try brake my waters :shrug:
> 
> Why isn't it happening!!!

awwww, :hugs: wow - more prayers for you tonight, hun!



future hopes said:


> There was a lady on here the other day and her baby is 2 months old and she's 4 weeks pregnant urrggghhhh can u imagine:wacko:

um, nuh-uh - that ain't goin' be happenin' here!! ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im glad you dont feel as bad as last time em xxx


----------



## future hopes

Don't blame us beccs pregnancy is tough:hugs:

Lol FIBES it ain't happening here again either no way lol.

Rite off to bed now got to give Lilly her bottle then it's time to try and get some sleep. Will b checking fb on my phone for any Labour news. Thinking of u all ladies:hugs:


----------



## Miss Ashley

So I get a message from a friend saying "2 more days, max!!" (referring to Friday's induction). So I told her about the potential postponing a day or so due to a busy ward. 

She then asks me if I think something will happen naturally in the meantime... to which I replied "well I hope so, but there's really no way for me to know".

Then she has the nerve to say "Right. You're a week overdue, you would think something would start happening"

REALLY? I'm a week overdue and nothing is happening naturally? I DIDN'T NOTICE! :growlmad:


----------



## Newt4

LOL
Some people.


----------



## Kitty_love

Hugs Embo :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

Big hugs to you EMBO!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone :)


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> Well good evening ladies- DID not expect to be back on here tonight without my son in my arms :nope:
> 
> They even start me off with a propress untill midday even though they said to go in at 9 :( I had some really postive strong contractions at the beginning and thought it was all kicking off but they just went and now I'm having none at all! The midwife was proper shocked as I was 2-3cm's even before they put it in and she said she was certain he'd come tonight :cry:
> 
> The doc wanted me to stay in 'just incase' so I had to discharge myself- no point in staying in a noisy boiling hot room when nothing is happening!
> 
> She did say sometimes it kicks off when you go home and then obviously to go straight in so the kids are still being watched and I'm watched OBEM with OH :)
> 
> Plan is to in again tomorrow 24 hours after the propress was inserted and try the stronger pessary and for them to try brake my waters :shrug:
> 
> Why isn't it happening!!!

Massive hugs :hugs: Really hoppe your baby boy is here soon. 2-3cm was a good place to start so hopefully you aren't waiting too much longer!



Miss Ashley said:


> So I get a message from a friend saying "2 more days, max!!" (referring to Friday's induction). So I told her about the potential postponing a day or so due to a busy ward.
> 
> She then asks me if I think something will happen naturally in the meantime... to which I replied "well I hope so, but there's really no way for me to know".
> 
> Then she has the nerve to say "Right. You're a week overdue, you would think something would start happening"
> 
> REALLY? I'm a week overdue and nothing is happening naturally? I DIDN'T NOTICE! :growlmad:

:dohh:



Wiggler said:


> Morning everyone :)

Morning :hi:


----------



## mrsswaffer

OBEM did it for me, Embo!! :wacko: Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## Jembug

Morning ladies :) x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Morning :) 
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown, LO is really trying my patience today. He has just gone down for his nap and Ive broke down in tears coz Im so stressed :cry: How can an 18 month old toddler manage to wind me up this much?! He is SO SO naughty at times!

On a brighter note, I have my scan at 3pm today.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I can remember that stage with my little sister, it makes you want to rip your face off. Glad he's went for a nap though hun. Good luck with your scan too :). :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown, LO is really trying my patience today. He has just gone down for his nap and Ive broke down in tears coz Im so stressed :cry: How can an 18 month old toddler manage to wind me up this much?! He is SO SO naughty at times!
> 
> On a brighter note, I have my scan at 3pm today.

Is baby being less naughty today and moving about more?

Tell me about it with toddlers....I am letting my daughter get away with murder today only because I am being induced tomorrow and I dont want to spend our last day telling her off!


----------



## smileyfaces

AmeliePoulain said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown, LO is really trying my patience today. He has just gone down for his nap and Ive broke down in tears coz Im so stressed :cry: How can an 18 month old toddler manage to wind me up this much?! He is SO SO naughty at times!
> 
> On a brighter note, I have my scan at 3pm today.
> 
> Is baby being less naughty today and moving about more?
> 
> Tell me about it with toddlers....I am letting my daughter get away with murder today only because I am being induced tomorrow and I dont want to spend our last day telling her off!Click to expand...

Baby had a good wriggle this morning but nothing since, he is probably just sleeping. Thanks for asking :hugs:

I am sick to death of telling Oscar 'no' and 'put it back' and 'come away from there' and 'don't do that' but the thing that is really getting to me is how he keeps kicking me and slapping me etc. :growlmad:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown, LO is really trying my patience today. He has just gone down for his nap and Ive broke down in tears coz Im so stressed :cry: How can an 18 month old toddler manage to wind me up this much?! He is SO SO naughty at times!
> 
> On a brighter note, I have my scan at 3pm today.
> 
> Is baby being less naughty today and moving about more?
> 
> Tell me about it with toddlers....I am letting my daughter get away with murder today only because I am being induced tomorrow and I dont want to spend our last day telling her off!Click to expand...
> 
> Baby had a good wriggle this morning but nothing since, he is probably just sleeping. Thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> I am sick to death of telling Oscar 'no' and 'put it back' and 'come away from there' and 'don't do that' but the thing that is really getting to me is how he keeps kicking me and slapping me etc. :growlmad:Click to expand...

:hugs: it is so difficult with toddlers sometimes. 

My little girl occasionally hits out when she just can't express herself and when she is tired. It is so hard not to get REALLY angry with her.

I am glad baby has been wriggling, I am sure scan will show he is just a chilled out boy :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I really dislike when kids hit their parents. I bet I'll get a few with Lily. Every child does it. My little sister did.

Thinking of it, Lily has been pretty quiet today, I'll keep an eye on that. I've just had some cereal so hopefully that will wake her up.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

AP, I think you have hit the nail on the head when you said about being unable to express themselves. Oscar can't talk. He cant point. He cant do a lot of things to show us what he wants so it must get frustrating for him. HOWEVER, I know for a fact he fully understands the majority of what we say to him and sometimes he is just a naughty little boy for the sake of it! :haha: He is going to his Nanas at dinner time and he will be good as gold there :dohh:

Yep, I am positive the scan will be just fine! What time is your induction tomorrow?


----------



## smileyfaces

Becca, you have made me want some cereal now :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hehe, that's a good thing! Go eat! 

Lily is moving, little madam!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan was never really into hitting us, he would beat the crap out of himself though :nope: We went through hell with his behaviour, he's mainly out of that now though thankfully (apart from his sleep issues). Bethany is a hitter, she doesn't like being told no, bless her :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

smileyfaces said:


> AP, I think you have hit the nail on the head when you said about being unable to express themselves. Oscar can't talk. He cant point. He cant do a lot of things to show us what he wants so it must get frustrating for him. HOWEVER, I know for a fact he fully understands the majority of what we say to him and sometimes he is just a naughty little boy for the sake of it! :haha: He is going to his Nanas at dinner time and he will be good as gold there :dohh:
> 
> Yep, I am positive the scan will be just fine! What time is your induction tomorrow?

I am going in at 3pm, I think they will give me the gel just before bed if it is the 6 hour one. If it is the 24 hour one they might give it to me a bit quicker :shrug:

It is amazing how much they changed between 18 months and 2. My little girl didn't say a huge amount at 18 months at all but now she speaks in full sentences most of the time, it makes life much easier. It is only really when she gets tired and worked up that it all turns into screaming!

It is lovely that your boys will be so close together :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! I have no kids to talk about! Hopefully soon :dohh:.

How you feeling about your sweep tomorrow, Wiggler? I'm nervous! Seriously hope it works. Also, my cervix has dropped and is super soft, is that good?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not nervous, but I also don't think it will do anything :haha:

Yup, sounds good hun :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, stay positive hun! It may do. At what point do they put you in for a induction?

I'm going at 10am on the dot. I want to be in there early as! Haha.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Wiggler, Oscar smacks his head and pulls his hair and bangs his head on the wall etc. He actually has an appointment next month to see a specialist about a few aspects of his behaviour :(

AP, I cant even imagine Oscar talking, he is still like a baby babbling and making noises, he doesnt attempt to make words at all. :nope:

Mmm, Becca Im off for a bowl of cereal now :D Think I'll have corn flakes with loads of sugar :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep Becca, a soft cervix is good. I cant even reach mine...


----------



## Wiggler

My MW comes out to me, I told OH that me getting my sweep was the most action our bed will see for a few months :rofl:

I'm being induced on Monday, pretty sure she won't come before then. I can just picture my stubborn baby clinging tightly to the sides of my uterus screaming "I'm never coming out" :rofl:

Hope your sweep goes well


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, on Wednesday last week, I couldn't feel my cervix at all and then at 9pm, I got my show. It all happened so quickly for me.

Bec, that definitely sounds good - if you don't go into labour spontaneously, they'll at least be able to do the sweep tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Smiley - I'm glad I have you ladies, I have no clue! I was shocked I got to feel it, but it's low and very soft, the softest I've felt it.

Wiggler - Exactly the same here! To which my OH called me a perv haha. Cheeky so and so, and you've just made a really comfy home for her, although I keep saying to my tummy "Get out now!" :haha:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Smiley Dylan was the same, so so violent to himself, he was covered in bruises where it was so bad. Massive hugs, I know how hard it is :hugs: "Luckily" Dylan's problems aren't caused by a medical problem, they are caused by how traumatised he was by how our old neighbors treated us :growlmad: We have to wait until he is school age to see how he is, then the poor little guy will probably need therapy. He is "too young" at the moment. I hope Oscars appointment goes well :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think it's that comfy in there, Bethany keeps trying to use the bump as a bouncy castle :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hah! Bless her <3. She's trying to push the baby out :haha:.

xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wiggler said:


> :hugs: Smiley Dylan was the same, so so violent to himself, he was covered in bruises where it was so bad. Massive hugs, I know how hard it is :hugs: "Luckily" Dylan's problems aren't caused by a medical problem, they are caused by how traumatised he was by how our old neighbors treated us :growlmad: We have to wait until he is school age to see how he is, then the poor little guy will probably need therapy. He is "too young" at the moment. I hope Oscars appointment goes well :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:

Where is that baby, we were meant to have them same day! :( I want to see Sophie pics x


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Wiggler :hugs: Its a combination of things that have worried me with Oscar and the health visitor referred us to a specialist. I am not expecting much though as like you say, it is very early days and he is still very very young.

Cereal was good, but the cold milk has given me a headache :dohh:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, smiley, that's not good! Milk actually makes me feel sick, but I love cereal so much I can't stop having it, be glad when I'm not pregnant and I can really enjoy milk.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Fingers crossed it's an age thing and something he will grow out of, but if not there is loads of support out there :hugs: :hugs:

I can show you Sophie pics, but I don't think my phone will enjoy where I would have to put it to take them :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lmfao!


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeww wiggler haha :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

So that's a no to Sophie pics then? :haha:

Not sure what to do me and the kids for lunch...


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, Wiggler! :rofl:

I have a not so nice stabbing pain in my side today :(
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

May just reach inside of myself today and pull her out :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Dylan picked his lunch today, lemon curd sarnie, raisins and apple. Doesn't appeal to me, I want steak!! :brat: I'm really not going to miss these cravings. I'm a bit sad that I've never had a weird and gross craving though :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I don't know what to have for dinner. Dominos sounds so good right now.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm yum!

I'm so tired!


----------



## Jembug

Hi ladies, Embo hope your ok?

Smiley hope your scan goes well, sorry to read about your little boy. Defo kno where your coming from

Ap goodluck for tomoz, hope it happens quickly for you.

Wiggler, Becca hope your ok too xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks Jem! 

I've just nested a lot more haha. Sweep tomorrow, eeeeek! Hope it works!
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Also, I swear my bump is nearly touching the floor it's dropped that much :p.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

Sooooo tired, I have no energy at all :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

Can you have a nap when your OH comes in?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Nope, I'm stuck awake til the kids are in bed, it's always hectic when OH gets in. 

I've spent most of the day laying down with the kids, but it hasn't helped at all.


----------



## smileyfaces

Back from the scan, everything is just fine! Baby is estimated at 8lb 7oz already though :( Oscar was only 7lb 12oz at 13 days overdue!! Can't believe it. His meausrements are all around the 75th centile except for his head which is at 98th :wacko: Yikes. 

Anyway, no babies while I have been gone?! Come on ladies, pushhhhh!


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the scan went well, aww you'll have a gorgeous little chunky baby to cuddle :cloud9:

Pushing requires effort, I think I'll just rest and sip my tea instead :rofl:


----------



## Miss Ashley

Smiley, 8 and 7 is still a nice weight :) Glad all went well with the scan. Big head just means a big brain! :haha:

Your baby being under 8lbs at 13 days overdue gives me hope! lol. Last Friday's scan she was estimated at 8 and 1... kinda hoping they're off and she's a bit under that. 

My Mom just called to tell me they were planning to come up tonight (we're just an hour and a bit away) so they're already here tomorrow when my induction is scheduled for... had to convince her otherwise as I just have a feeling they won't have space for me... even if they do, she'll have plenty of time to get here! It was a nice thought it any case.
Feel kind of sad though. Would have been nice to have everyone here preparing. Just doesn't make sense without knowing if we're going in for sure :nope:.

Becca, a super low bump sounds promising! Maybe jump up and down a bit? 

And tea is sounding quite nice right about now...


----------



## gflady

Glad your scan went well smiley xxx

I need to write my birth story- not sure where to put it. 

Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/ Make a thread over there hun with it :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Glad your scan went well, Smiley <3.

I have one wriggly head in my pelvis tonight. Super nervous about my sweep, hope they can do it, I'm going to bed early tonight so I'm nice and refreshed for it :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck with your sweeps tomorrow ladies! 

Im suffering with horrendous piles at the moment (tmi) and Im just dreading labour because they're only gunna get worse! So so so sore!


----------



## Blue_bear

Smiley, my piles are horrific I'm afraid to say :( also, don't panic too much about the measurements you were given, I had a growth scan and they said Matilda would be around 8lb 4ozs...she was only 6lb 9ozs...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I also got told my daughter would be 8lb + and she was 6lb 7oz!

The later the scan the often the more inaccurate unfortunately.


----------



## smileyfaces

Blue that is like music to my ears that they were so wrong with your growth scan!! Im hoping they are wrong for me too. X


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks AP, im praying you are right :haha:


----------



## Jembug

Thought I'd add I've got piles too!
Goodluck ladies for Tomoz, I feel there will be babies arriving at the weekend :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Smiley glad scan was ok cx hoping for embo or sasha baby news tonight. X


----------



## BeccaxBump

Jem, my dad seems to think I'll have Lily before the weekend is out, I sure hope so, slow labour sucks!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think there will be baby news here lol. Really hoping Em's little guy makes an appearance tonight :)

Been really breathless recently and with the super tiredness I am pretty certain my anaemia is back. So glad this little lady will be here soon. Going to talk to the midwife about it tomorrow.


----------



## smileyfaces

Really hope Embo has her baby soon too. Poor woman sounds so fed up, bless her. 

Im going to have an early night, can hear Oscar stirring already so he'll be crying to come into my bed in the next hour :( So im offnto get settled in. Na'night ladies!! Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh no! Not anaemia! I have it, it's awful. Make sure you speak to her tomorrow, Wiggler! You don't need to be anymore ill :hugs:.

I've had more show and plug loss tonight :dohh:. It will be nothing. 

Also hope Embo has her baby boy soon, bless her :flower:.
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

Is Embo back in the hospital now? What's the news?


----------



## gflady

Night smiley.

Hope you ladies have your LOs by the weekend :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think my iron is low. Night ladies x


----------



## Jembug

Yes Embo is staying in according to her FB- no news's yet.

Night ladies x


----------



## Wiggler

Been in bed for nearly an hour. Still can't get to sleep. Grrrrr. Sleep well everyone x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

I am home :) I left early because the labor ward was packed and so noisey I haven't slept more than 5 hours since tuesday morning, and my doc said it was fine since the labor was so quick and uneventful. I will post a full birth story tomorrow once I have actually slept <3 oh...and pictures :)

:hugs: to all


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay!! :happydance: Enjoy your sleep. I'm not getting any at night. :(


----------



## Newt4

Congrats and sleep well.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Enjoy being back in your own bed! :)


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats pm


----------



## gflady

Welcome home pm! Looking fwd to pics and birth story x


----------



## smileyfaces

Looking forward to your birth story PM!

Becca, was it a bloody show? Hopefully things are getting started!

No news from me, still exactly the same :dohh: Defo going overdue by the looks of it.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Morning ladies.

Congrats PM! <3

I have hardly slept last night, I'm too nervous about today. I'm scared she won't be able to do one or she'll tell me I'm not ready enough. I've been in slow labour now for 7 whole days, and it's getting me down. My back is in pieces :(. Sorry moan over.
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Induction day for me. It feels very surreal knowing that I am going in to this time.

Not in til 3 so don't think they will start me off until the evening. Hopefully baby will be here this weekend or monday at the most x


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Becca.

AP, best of luck, hopefully it will all go very quickly for you and you wont be waiting around too long. What are they using? Prostin?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Embo had her baby :cloud9:!
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I just saw her fb update :happydance: yaaay so happy for her!


----------



## BeccaxBump

It's about time he showed his face :).
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

I know :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Jeez, hope Lily comes out soon or I'll be scrapping my bump on the floor!
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

My baby is still high, not even started to engage yet :dohh: Not worried though as I know your second doesnt normally engage until your in labour.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, my midwife said that. I found it quite interesting haha! Weird how first time babies are so different to second.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Its weird though because I feel much more pressure this time around than I did with LO! So even though he is floating around, he is still managing to hurt me more :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Em!!! :happydance:

Still no baby here :(


----------



## Jembug

Well done Embo!
And goodluck for sweeps xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Gosh, I'm in a right little irritable mood this morning, I can snap out of that soon.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

That's me every day :haha: I am a real stroppy cow at the moment!

What time is your sweep?


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm going to the drop in at 10am. Just waiting for my mum to arrive to look after the dog :haha:.

What time is yours?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Between 3-4pm, whatever time they show up :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ah, I have to go to her. Us pregnant women do the work here, wish she'd come to me! Mind you, my dog would go barmy! 

They should come to you with all the pain you're in tbh.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck ladies!

Just thought I would share pics of my scan yesterday, they arent great unfortunately!

First one is his profile and second one is face on.

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/1bf542feaaa117a09db7d38fd77ba28a.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/82b1955192ededc3fbdfc9a18b300ab0.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

I had to go to my appointments to begin with, they only started coming here when I started cancelling because there was no way I could get over there. Over where my mum lives all appointments are at home. x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Smiley, he's a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## Best step mum

Good luck with the sweeps ladies, a doctor friend of mine told me that they work about 17% of the time so fingers crossed for you.

Good luck AP and congrats Embo!


----------



## Wiggler

Grrr I wish these tightenings would sod off, I am fed up off feeling like a big fat crampy beach ball :brat:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with the sweeps. 

Cute scan- looks all snug. 

Embo- yey!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've had my sweep, she thinks I'm ready, she could feel my waters and babies head. I'm still only 1cm dilated. She's also put I'm 2cm long (will this affect my chances of it working?). Told me to have sex, so I've ordered it from my OH. Going to do some housework.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds good hun, hope it works :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Does the 2cm long thing block any chances, Sash?
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Nah, things can change so fast, and 2cm thick is better than 3 or 4 :D I've heard of people who are not dilated at all, unable to have a sweep done then had their baby that night.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope it works then! Btw, when would I start to feel things happening if it was going to? Surely not straight away.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I heard that if a sweep is successful it will work within 48 hours. x x x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Okay, ugh, now all I'll be doing is looking for symptoms :dohh:!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

After mine nothing really happened, my tightenings were a bit more crampy than usual for a few hours and I lost some more plug, then that was it. 

I am quite excited to see if I have progressed at all when she does my sweep later, I was 1cm thick and 1cm dilated last time.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm getting depressed, I really want this to work :(.

Hope it works for you, Sash.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Becca- DTD, spicy food, cleaning and go for a walk.... Not all at once :) I scrubbed my house (although you would not believe it now!) I went walking around the shops and ordered the hottest dominos pizza in for dinner .... Not with the intention of going into labor but I did that evening (didnt DTD as was gettig pains) Good luck!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I know you dont wanna hear it lol but sleeeeep. Oh man if I could go bk snd sleep. ...


----------



## Wiggler

Why oh why did I decide to make a messy lunch :dohh: as well as tidying up before the MW comes I now need to scrub my daughter who is busy rubbing pasta sauce into her face :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Miss Ashley

On hold waiting for Labour and Delivery to see if Im still in for my induction this morning... ugh, been up for 2 hours as I was too anxious to sleep!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm going to DTD when my OH comes in, thats what the midwife told me to do, orgasm and have sex. :haha:. Going to clean asap.
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

They're taking me!!!! Wish me luck, ladies. Getting a bit scared now... this should be the last time I'm at home with baby in my belly. Ahhhhhh. 

Good luck getting things going, Becca :)


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck miss Ashley!!!

I agree with MF, sleep sleep sleep. You will be thankful for it.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck, Ashley!

I'm cramping a little, hope it's something.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Ive got a very naughty baby again, not really moved all day AGAIN. Third time in a week. Ive got a midwife appt at 2pm and Im very reluctant to say anything because I feel so silly. After the first two episodes of reduced movements they sent me for a scan (yesterday) and everything is just perfect. So I KNOW there is nothing wrong. And if I say so ething they will just me to hospital again for monitoring and he will make me look a liar again :haha: and start moving straight away!


----------



## Wiggler

I would say something hun, they aren't going to think you are making it up. You have a very cheeky boy in there :haha:


----------



## future hopes

Miss Ashley said:


> They're taking me!!!! Wish me luck, ladies. Getting a bit scared now... this should be the last time I'm at home with baby in my belly. Ahhhhhh.
> 
> Good luck getting things going, Becca :)

Good luck babe :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Thinking of u WIGGLER and BECCS hope those sweeps work :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Ashley. 

Smiley- tell her, Thomas hardly ever moved but mw used to feel him wiggling


----------



## smileyfaces

I told her and she said to keep an eye on it for a little while longer and assured me to ring up straight away if I am concerned. She booked me in for a sweep at the hospital for 40+7 and also gave me her mob number to ring her if they cant do it and she will come to my house and do it properly :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Woo, I've just scrubbed and cleaned loads upstairs. I'm shattered haha. I've convinced the OH to DTD when he gets in, his words were "Well, let's do it when I get in, I have games to play", how passionate :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Who said romance was dead, ey? :haha:


----------



## embo216

hi!!!!! I had my baby boy!!

Baby Connor born 16 days overdue at 1.23am weighing in at 8lb 12! Took 2 days to get him going by induction but once it started it took just 90 mins to get him out! It's all pretty much a blur as I was high on the gas and air :lol:

Anyone on my FB please don't mention his name till I announce it :haha::haha:

Here's my Connor!!!!
 



Attached Files:







connornewborn.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw Embo! He is gorgeous <3. Beautiful name too! Yay! :dance:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Massive congrats Em, he is so gorgeous! Love his name too :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Thanks Becca! I swear I was so pregnant I nearly forgot I had a baby in there :lol:


----------



## embo216

Wiggler said:


> Massive congrats Em, he is so gorgeous! Love his name too :cloud9:

Thanks Sasha! We have a little list of names and one really unusual one but Connor was our first choice and we just kept coming back to that name :cloud9: Feels right :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

So no more babies while I was gone? AP is being induced today right??


----------



## smileyfaces

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

So made up for you! Lovely name! Feel priviliged to know before facebook :haha: He is a little beauty! 90mins wow! Think you have had the fastest Lovebugs Labour so far??


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep AP is at the hospital at 3pm, she will be there now!


----------



## Wiggler

I love it, and it goes so well with Jack and Lily too :cloud9: What do the older 2 think of their new baby brother?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, AP has. PM had a baby.

Myself and Sasha are having sweeps, well I've had mine, Sasha has hers soon!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Yea, MW will be here by 4pm. I wonder if her trainee will treat me like I am made of fine china again. It does make me laugh how delicate she is :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Can't be delicate when you need a baby out! 

I've said to my OH "Get this baby out in whatever way you can! Now!". I'm so sexy :rofl:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

The trainee isn't giving me the sweep luckily, she does all the measurements and stuff, I am surprised she can though as she is so gentle. This little one is really awkward, you need to really rough my bump up a bit to find her :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha! Girls eh? We have a pair! Little madams!
xoxox


----------



## staybeautiful

YAAAAAY EMBO!!! So glad your wee boy finally showed up! I'm glad it was a quick labour for you after so long trying to get the induction started :flower: Lovely name too! 

Hope all the other overdue ladies meet their LO's soon too :) (I feel guilty about skipping the queue with Ruaridh... lol)


----------



## embo216

I felt my first proper contraction at midnight and had him 1.23 it would have been sooner but I didn't want to let him out :haha: it was mental. Jack isn't very sure of him and Lily's being a darling but she wants to hold him all the time :lol:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe, congrats embo. He is beautiful!


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> I felt my first proper contraction at midnight and had him 1.23 it would have been sooner but I didn't want to let him out :haha: it was mental. Jack isn't very sure of him and Lily's being a darling but she wants to hold him all the time :lol:

Superwoman, hope my labour is as fast! Aww Jack will get used to him and they will be best pals :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hmm, I'm getting niggles, also feel (sorry tmi!) I need to poop, but I don't. Back and sides hurt, hope to god this is me starting off!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Hope this is it for you! 

Can you believe we only have 6 days left of Feb!!


----------



## Jembug

Lovely news Embo! Bet you can't believe his here now!

Ooh Becca, I'm excite for you.
Goodluck miss A.

Smiley, defo say something!!! 

Wiggler hope your ok too. 
X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Em congratulations he is a sweetie and love his name. We went back to our first choice too lol she definitely is not a clara but was nearly a tillie xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

smileyfaces said:


> My baby is still high, not even started to engage yet :dohh: Not worried though as I know your second doesnt normally engage until your in labour.

this one didn't engage until about an hour after they started pitocin to get the contractions going


----------



## Best step mum

Congrats Embo! Lovely name.

Good luck to everyone, I hope that there are more babies here soon!


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats to PM and embo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

For whoever said they had a growth scan, mine was wrong but wrong up! He was a lb and 2oz more at birth than they showed:flower:

Good luck to the rest of you girls! Won't be long now. And yes definitely sleep!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Anneliese Marie


----------



## smileyfaces

Beautiful PM!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww PM she is stunning!

Sweep done, about 2cm dilated, and can be stretched to a 3, she said she could feel the membranes covering babies head.


----------



## Newt4

Good luck AP and is it Ashley who's also being induced? 
Hoping the sweeps work. I have mine booked for Monday. No news here.


----------



## Lindylou

She is beautiful perpetual xxxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yay! Hope it works Wiggler! 

My midwife could feel her head and my waters - scary!
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think it will, she said she didn't expect to see me without a baby this week :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope you have her <3. I'm wanting to see your beautiful girl. It can take 24-48 hours to start labour off with a sweep right? So you have time.
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

She's lovely pm!!


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully you have your little lady this weekend too :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

We'll keep our fingers crossed for each other! <3 I'm sick of waiting now, I have to admit.
My midwife said "If she isn't here by monday, come see me at the drop in again" made my heart sink.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

My first was late too, not THIS late, but I didn't go into labour until 40+4, he came at 40+5. Use this chance to rest up hun, sleep is never going to be the same again :haha:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, I love my sleep too! I'm getting like tightening cramps up my back at the moment, not getting excited, because they'll be nothing :growlmad:
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

I miss sleep, my darling boy wakes up 2-3 times a night and then up for the day between 4-5am most days, never later than 6am. I feel mad having another one sometimes :rofl:

Hopefully they lead to you going into labour :D

I have been a bit crampy since the sweep, not getting excited though, I still think I'll need to be induced.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Haha, sleep is always good. My dog is super lazy, he hates early mornings, he'll be buggered when Lily arrives!

I hope they do lead to something! Gah, hate the unknowing that comes with labour.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Won't be long til us last stragglers pop our babies out :) 

Just sent OH out for some shopping, got the telly on and going to relax and have a nice lazy evening :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good on you! Yeah, hopefully the lazy babies will come out!

My OH is snoring away on the sofa near me while I watch my soaps, so sexy. He's done his duty he said, now it's sleepy time, it's like having a grown up child.

These pains are different to what I usually get, but I don't know what I'm looking for :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope the sweeps work for you ladies. 

Im gunna be the last one standing soon!


----------



## gflady

Good luck wiggler, AP, miss a & becca!!!! Hope you get your babies soon.

Congrats embo!!!!! So happy for you.

Great pics pm.


----------



## future hopes

Yep deffo make the most of sleep girls that's one thing I'm missing I'm totally cream crackerd. Lilly smiled at me earlier for the first time was amazing but looked a bit funny cuz she's so tiny still lol. Can't believe she will b 5 weeks tomorrow. Had her weighed today and she's 6lb 9oz:hugs:


----------



## gflady

PS I miss my sleep!


----------



## future hopes

PerpetualMama said:


> View attachment 571523
> 
> 
> View attachment 571525
> 
> 
> View attachment 571527
> 
> 
> Anneliese Marie

Oh babe massive congrats what a beautifull baby so happy for u:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

embo216 said:


> hi!!!!! I had my baby boy!!
> 
> Baby Connor born 16 days overdue at 1.23am weighing in at 8lb 12! Took 2 days to get him going by induction but once it started it took just 90 mins to get him out! It's all pretty much a blur as I was high on the gas and air :lol:
> 
> Anyone on my FB please don't mention his name till I announce it :haha::haha:
> 
> Here's my Connor!!!!

The gas and air is sooooo goooooooood:haha:

I know I said it on fb babe but congrats again I'm so so happy he is finaly here and he is flipping gaaaaaaawwwwwwwwjjjjjuuuuuuuusss:hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Beautiful photos pm!

Goodluck Newt for Monday.

Hurry up babies, I get all excite when I've not been on for a few hours.... But still no babies!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I don't think I would have hot through the pregnancy without you all. Just a thanks


----------



## future hopes

Me to hunny I just love everyone on here :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Love you all, it's been so fab having people to share this with :hugs: <3

Now if you could all send some labour dust this way, I wanna move to the mummy thread :brat: :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I agree girls. I've had such a lovely experience and it was so nice to share it all with you. Thanks for all the support and encouragement on my pregnancy journal too. <3 :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm having an early night tonight, I've decided, can't be arsed sitting round waiting for labour to start. I'm just annoying myself.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Labour vibes to u wriggler xx


----------



## gflady

Yeah, I feel the same. This thread has been a lifeline throughout my pregnancy. Can't wait for you all to join the parenting thread. Love to all xxx


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Embo! So happy for you! Love his name, too!

Good luck AP and Ashley!

Great pics PM! Very cute!


----------



## Kitty_love

Me, too! You girls have been great! I'm so grateful to have such a wonderful group of girls to have gone through this with! Thank you, love and hugs to all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Awwwwww I'm feeling all emotional I guess there b a whole new bunch of Feb love buggs in the summer:cry:

Sending u loads of Labour dust WIGGLER and BECCS:dust:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww you soppy bunch! :haha: I do agree though, you're all fab xx


----------



## Jembug

I have to jump I'm too! Actually love you girls million and I'm
Always chewing Shauns ear off about you lot, ha ha xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I have to agree. I always say to my OH "Off to talk to my ladies", makes him giggle. Love you ladies <3
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh god my damn hormones lol hugs (()))


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'll join in the mush fest, you guys are my other family. My B&B ladies is what I say, Just checking on my B&B ladies to see who is having their baby today! It's been great to have a place to come and vent, and ask questions and get support, and see that everyone else is just as scared, annoyed, frustrated etc as you. <3 to all, and dust galore for the last of you waiting! :dust::dust:

Anneliese is now only 6 lbs 14 oz!! I'm stunned at her tiny form. My milk has come in with a vengence because all she wants to do is suck. If I remove the nipple from her mouth her tongue and mouth just continue going and she makes these noises that sound like a frog. Her mouth is so tiny and I feel like I have dinner plate nipples I'm trying to stuff in there :haha: I hope she's getting enough in there to extract enough milk. I never had any problems before with nursing, so hope she is the same, and grows like a weed like the rest of them.

Good luck to all you ladies with the S&S and the inductions! not much longer now, even though every day seems like an eternity and a half! I have packed up my maternity stuff and am so excited to get rid of every last stitch of it!! I will be in baggy shirts and yoga pants for at least the next couple weeks. Even the biggest jeans I own don't fit yet, maybe after the weekend I can button them? I have 21 lbs to lose still, only lost 12 with delivery :/ that's why I like having big babies you lose more weight :haha: but I'm loving my micro tiny little peanut <3<3

Guess I better get over to the mummy thread soon too. Writing birth story, but have been so busy. Got a call while on the delivery bed, baby was 10 minutes old, and the caller was my mortgage lender. He said we were approved completely for the mortgage but he needed me to send info over that day. I said, I'm actually ON THE DELIVERY TABLE, I can't get that to you right now. BUT, they needed it by the end of the day, so I had to have DH bring in his laptop and 4 hours after her delivery I'm trying to write up profit/loss statements for my business and forward financial statements etc from my banks website to this guy (I felt like an ass that all my visitors got no attention from ME during ther visit). I just emailed the last of what he needed :happydance: and I think we close on Thurday! Eeeek!


----------



## Farida_2013

I will have to post now too all mushy gushy love! :D

I have been super busy since labour and have been struggling with a blood infection and my beany's jaundice.. a first time mum is scarier than I thought but I am still having the time of my life!

You ladies have been my rock throughout this pregnancy and I am so happy I am in touch with most of you through facebook now!

Congratulations to all you new mummies and 2nd and 3rd and 6th time mummies! I love you all! 

See you on the parenting forum and lets hope I can catch up with that one at least hehe!!

xxx *hugs*


----------



## Kitty_love

PM-oh wow, what timing! :dohh: but good news on the mortgage approval!

Im still in yoga pants, but recently getting back into my exercise routine. Got 16 miles on my treadmill in since Monday, so feeling proud of myself this week! I bring Blake in his bouncy chair so I can watch him while I exercise. Cute little guy sleeps right through the music, my singing, and the treadmill running!


----------



## munchkinlove

well here i am 40 weeks and no baby.......man these february babies are sure are stubborn. went yeterday for a sono, non stress test and cervix check.....im still only 1 cm same as last week......so my next appointment is on momday and if there isnt really a change then they will talk induction for next week sometime........i hope she comes before my big 30th bday on friday.....hey you never know we might share the same bday.:baby:


----------



## fides

embo216 said:


> hi!!!!! I had my baby boy!!
> 
> Baby Connor born 16 days overdue at 1.23am weighing in at 8lb 12! Took 2 days to get him going by induction but once it started it took just 90 mins to get him out! It's all pretty much a blur as I was high on the gas and air :lol:
> 
> Anyone on my FB please don't mention his name till I announce it :haha::haha:
> 
> Here's my Connor!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congratulations!!!

SOOOO happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:




munchkinlove said:


> well here i am 40 weeks and no baby.......man these february babies are sure are stubborn. went yeterday for a sono, non stress test and cervix check.....im still only 1 cm same as last week......so my next appointment is on momday and if there isnt really a change then they will talk induction for next week sometime........i hope she comes before my big 30th bday on friday.....hey you never know we might share the same bday.:baby:

happy EDD - that would be neat to share the same bday


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations em :)
I'm useless on here ATM, everything is so busy here, half term is leaving me no time to check in and post, will be back properly on Monday ladies :)


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to Em, Fides, and PM...adorable babies!!! 

Wiggler, Becca, Ashley, and anyone else still waiting...hope those babies come soon!!

We have been super busy here, sorry I haven't been on to read updates!!!


----------



## Newt4

My MIL tells me multiple times a day that the baby is not coming anytime soon because Im not having any symptoms. Yeah like she know my body and that my back hurts and I'm am having cramps but they dont hurt enough to complain about it sigh. I hate when people tell you things that they "know".


----------



## mrsswaffer

My god. :wacko: I had no signs until I was in labour! Plus, earlier that day I had checked my cervix and it was too high to feel! I posted about it here. :)


----------



## cherrylee

Lovely pics PM

Congrats EMBO

Good luck for Monday NEWT

And good luck to the rest of you who had sweeps, sending labour vibes!


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning ladies! Hope we have some babies today!

AP, how is the induction going?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Well I came in yesterday afternoon and straight off they said they would need to hold off until today as other ladies had come in for induction with poorly babies.

I have had a decent night - have got a nice side room to myself which helps!

They came at 4.30am to give me gel but the monitor shows regular mild-ish contractions which I am feeling. They can't go shoving gel up there if I am contracting, they said I will need a proper check and it might be that they can break waters or give me the gel on delivery suite.

BUT the other issue is they are concerned baby might be breech, at the moment there is a power cut so hospital is running on generators so they can't scan me until the power is back.

So I should know more in a few hours!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today AP, sounds like it won't take too much to set you off properly :happydance:

No news here, still pregnant, still a moody cow :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck AP, will be thinking if you.

Wiggler, no niggles??x


----------



## Wiggler

Random mild contractions, nothing regular. Just the tightenings I have had since my EDD actually hurt now. I still can't see her coming before I am induced, but hopefully they are doing something :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Fingers crossed they are preparing you for the big day!

Anyone got any plans today? Im going to buy a new microwave from Argos...exciting ey :lol:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh fun :haha:

No plans, just relaxing and snuggling the kids. It's OH's last day of work for 3 weeks so I'm enjoying the quiet, the kids go nutty when he is here, his 3 weeks off should be... interesting :nope:


----------



## Jembug

Morning ladies, so thought there would be babies during the night! Mind you where is Becca??

I'm off to mil with the three kiddies as DH is playing golf in the snow!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooooh, I hope it is Becca!! We had the same due date! :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Sorry to disappoint ladies, no baby here :(. I'm not even going there or I'll start crying again. I did loose some plug at 4am this morning (no blood in it) and I'm cramping irregular.

Hope the rest of you ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

:hugs: Huge hugs to all the overdue ladies :( AP hope she's not breech and your contractions continue without the gel :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I plan on snuggling for most of the day. We got a good sleep last night. One of my colleagues is coming to meet Harrison at 2:30pm, but that's all we have on! :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not much planned today just waiting for shopping! Food!!


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking of making some lemon tarts and some carrot soup with the kids, but can't see it happening now, my pelvis agony! If this little lady isn't here tomorrow I will set up a chair in the kitchen and supervise OH and the kids doing it :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Had gel, I had a scary reaction to it but we are both ok.

I hate knowing that could take days.

I am contracting regularly and it hurts like I remember. God knows if it is doing what it needs to though, I am enjoying a little lull x


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you are both OK :hugs: Hopefully it isn't too long now!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh no, hope you are both okay after the bad reaction. Fingers crossed these contractions are pushing you in the right direction!


----------



## embo216

Oh sorry to hear that AP :hugs: The contractions sound like they're doing something though :)


----------



## embo216

Have you found out if she's breech?


----------



## Newt4

Yikes AP, I hope it speeds up for you and you have zero more complications!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Lindylou

Ap- hope you doing ok. 

Hugs to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Kitty_love

AP-Sorry you had a bad reaction to th gel. :hugs: Hope you're doing better now. Thinking of you, hope you get to meet LO soon!


----------



## Wiggler

Just had my bloody show, these mild contractions I have been having all day are doing something!!! They aren't so mild now, still really irregular though.


----------



## Lindylou

Wiggler- that's how I started. All systems go now :) Try and rest as much as possible. Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooooo! Wiggler, hope this is it for you :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Rushing round like a mad thing doing the last minute bits. Eek!!!! I hope it's tonight or tomorrow. Please let me avoid induction!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Keep me updated, through FB or whatever! I'm excited for you babes.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Wiggler stop rushing around- save your energy!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Exciting!!! :D

When my labour started, I started rushing around making sure my bags were sorted. :) I absolutely could not rest with the pain I was in!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm sat down now, OH is rushing round for me :rofl:

my phone signal is pretty crap, but if this is it I'll be updating as often as it lets me from hospital :) 

Just need these pains to kick it up a notch and get nice a regular now :)


----------



## embo216

ooh Sasha fingers crossed :D :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...rth-story-3-16-days-overdue.html#post25655291

That's my birth story if anyone fancies a read :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Wiggler, hoping this is IT for you!!!

Embo, I am on my phone at the mo so will read your birth story when Im on the ipad, been looking forward to reading it!!!


----------



## Jembug

Yay so excite for you Wiggler! I had no reception at the hospital which was annoying coz I wanted to get on here, lol.
Can't wait for news :)

Hope your all doing ok, hope AP has her little bubba in her arms?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oooo I am so excited! !!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I'm hoping it kicks off soon.. well, after my dinner :haha: 

I hope AP is getting on well and has her girly in her arms now, can't wait for an update :D


----------



## Kitty_love

Exciting Wiggler!!! Hope this is it!


----------



## munchkinlove

still here....no baby yet had 3/4 painful contractions last night that woke me up but then as quickly as they came they were gone:growlmad: nothing today at all.........just cleaning the downstairs today and scrubbing the kitchen floor the last thing on my to do list......i figured shes not here so i might as well make the best of it........even though it is a bit depressing i feel like she is never going to come out:cry:


----------



## Kitty_love

Hugs Munchkin :hugs: I'm so impressed you've gotten all that cleaning done - Wow!


----------



## MileyMamma

Good luck Wiggler :)


----------



## BeccaxBump

Any updates, Wiggler? =D
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

They are a bit more frequent now, so got my friend coming to watch the kids, ringing up the hospital soon, will probably go to L&D in about an hour or so. I'm not convinced this is it though. x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo soo exciting I reckon she will be born by tonight!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope it is chick! Yay! I'm so excited for you. About time she evacuated your uterus! :haha:. Seems your sweep has worked if this is it!
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Yipeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## babydreams85

Good luck Wiggler! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Newt4

Good luck Wiggler!!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Whee! Good luck. <3


----------



## Wiggler

Was 2-3cm when I got in, had a massive walk round the hospital and just having something to eat before I am checked again. Pelvis is killing, I hope I'm notsent home. X x x


----------



## Jembug

Come on baby wiggler!!! I'm sure this is it and you won't be sent home, goodluck xx


----------



## Wiggler

Being checked again in 30 mins. Please let this be it!!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Baby is here :flower: we are both fine, full update tomorrow x


----------



## Newt4

Awesome news AP!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations AP!!!!

I am 3cm now, on the ward, being checked in the morning to see if I go up to have my baby, or go home. Contractions are agony now, and my pelvis is awful too :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats AP! 

Hope you will be holding your lo really soon wiggler.


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, AP!!!

Ooooooh Wiggler, sounds like its time! Good luck!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations AP!! Hope all is well!

Wiggler, any news? I kept waking up in the night thinking oooh bet she has had her by now :rofl:


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations AP, hope the labour went well xxx
Can't wait for Wigglers update x


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations AP xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations ap xx come on wriggler xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats AP! 

No news on Wiggler yet? :( I want to know if she had her baby! :dance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are okay :hugs:

As for me, I'm cramping and that's it. Fingers crossed my sweep on Monday works. 
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep Im okay, due date today and no signs, just as I thought! Baby is being naughty (again) and not moving today. Will keep an eye on it for a little bit longer. Just been out to get a few bits from asda. Going to sit and watch tv now while LO naps and eat my weight in creme eggs :lol:

Hope everything is okay with Wiggler!xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have some fizzy drink and lay down that will get baby moving x


----------



## smileyfaces

I drink fizzy pop all day :lol: Just laying down now, will see if he wakes up! He is just a lazy bones!


----------



## embo216

Hi everyone :)

Wow so AP baby is here! Woo congrats :happydance:

Hoping baby wriggler is here safe and sound too :D 

Happy due date Smiley!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sure baby wriggler is here!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Smiley, bet you have your baby before me :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Becca I wont! Im going to two weeks over like I did with LO! You're next in line :lol:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I don't know, this little madam seems comfy, trust me to be comfy :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Wiggler had her baby as 8;25am- girlie weighing 8lb- hope she doesn't mind me posting- just seen her FB. Congratulations xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe, congrats wiggler!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just saw on Facebook too, and came straight here to check! :D Congratulations, lovely Wiggler!! <3


----------



## embo216

Congratulations Wiggler :happydance: 

How amazing she turns up the day before induction!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So happy! Congratulations Sasha x


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations Sasha!! She is gorgeous!

I ended up ringing the hospital about babys movements and went in for monitoring. They couldnt find his heartbeat for ages at first (a few minutes but felt like a lifetime) but eventually got it. Baby still wasnt moving while I was on the monitor so midwife pushed him round in my belly and he started kicking out so she was satisfied after a few mins.

They wanted to book me in for induction this week but I have agreed to go in for monitoring every day first of all to see how things get on. Midwife gave me a sweep but it didnt go very well, she could only just get a fingertip in my cervix so said she didnt actually 'sweep'.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Wiggler :D.
xoxox


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, home now and resting up, this girly is hard work, she likes to cry a lot :haha: will update properly when the older 2 are in bed :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats wiggler :)


----------



## Lindylou

Big congratulations wiggles xxxxx


----------



## Jembug

Smiley you must have been so worried especially with the heartbeat! So glad your ok? Do they want to Induce coz of the movement? What do you want? X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah I was nearly crying :dohh: midwife was a bit panicky after a few mins and tried to make out that she couldnt find the HB because I was stressing (but I was only stressing because she couldnt find it :haha: ) but then she got it and we both breathed a sigh of relief.

Yep, they want to induce because of the continued reduced movements. Midwife spoke to the registrar and they said that I should be induced. I agreed to monitoring this week everyday and went home. She has since rang me since I have been home and said that she has got me a date for induction for this wednesday so I have booked in and will be induced wednesday afternoon/evening (if baby doesnt come before then, which I doubt).

Checked my notes and I am only 1cm dilated and 50% effaced so cant see anything happening before wednesday!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Glad you're getting induced, Smiley!

I'll be the last one pregnant :haha:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

We might have baby on the same day! Im being induced on wednesday but dont expect to see baby until thursday tbh! Maybe friday!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw, you get to meet him soon though <3.

I'm in for a sweep tomorrow, hoping it works!
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope the sweep gets you started :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I need her out, I'm in so much pain with my left ovaries (due to PCOS, and all the cysts on there).
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww no : hugs: Are you taking anything for the pain? What is the plan for your ovary issues once bubba is born?


----------



## BeccaxBump

I haven't got a clue, Smiley. I had them before I was pregnant, and the day I went in to get assessed etc. I found out I was pregnant. I'll obviously have to discuss it with my DR I think. Just paracetamol, but with my morning sickness it makes it hard as I don't swollow pills easy, good eh? :haha:
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh dear, what a nightmare. With any luck, baby will come very soon and you can get to a doctor for some stronger pain relief while they book you in for an assessment again :hugs:

Have you had any signs that labour might be close?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wont be long becca x your not last d


----------



## BeccaxBump

Just cramping. I do loose plug, but no blood in it. I'm also in the stages of 'clearing out'. Also, my MW said she could feel my waters and babies head, don't know if that's a good sign? I'm also 1cm dilated and 2cm long, also don't know if that's good?
xoxox


----------



## Newt4

Smiley Im glad you will be holding your lo soon. The reduced movements would scare me to pieces. 
Becca Dont worry I will be the last one :)


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley- at least you have piece of mind baby is ok xx do you want an induction or how long are you happy to be monitored? Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Smiley - Hope the induction goes well :hugs:

Becca - I hope Lily decides to come soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Was there any news on miss a? Have I missed her post?

We are all behind you ladies and those stubborn babies! Xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Wiggler!!!


----------



## embo216

smileyfaces said:


> Congratulations Sasha!! She is gorgeous!
> 
> I ended up ringing the hospital about babys movements and went in for monitoring. They couldnt find his heartbeat for ages at first (a few minutes but felt like a lifetime) but eventually got it. Baby still wasnt moving while I was on the monitor so midwife pushed him round in my belly and he started kicking out so she was satisfied after a few mins.
> 
> They wanted to book me in for induction this week but I have agreed to go in for monitoring every day first of all to see how things get on. Midwife gave me a sweep but it didnt go very well, she could only just get a fingertip in my cervix so said she didnt actually 'sweep'.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay.

Oh Blimey that must have been a few long minutes :hugs: Hoping he comes soon!:flower:



Wiggler said:


> Thanks ladies, home now and resting up, this girly is hard work, she likes to cry a lot :haha: will update properly when the older 2 are in bed :)

:cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Becca it can't be long hun :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

embo216 said:


> Becca it can't be long hun :happydance:

Hope not hun! Fingers crossed my sweep works tomorrow [-o&lt;. I'm having a serious clean out these past few days.
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wiggler said:


> Smiley - Hope the induction goes well :hugs:
> 
> Becca - I hope Lily decides to come soon! :hugs:

Thanks Wiggler <3
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Newt4 said:


> Smiley Im glad you will be holding your lo soon. The reduced movements would scare me to pieces.
> Becca Dont worry I will be the last one :)

Thanks, and yeah it isn't great when he doesn't move for hours!



Lindylou said:


> Smiley- at least you have piece of mind baby is ok xx do you want an induction or how long are you happy to be monitored? Xx

Well I was happy to be monitored but after getting home and speaking to OH we said that they obviously want to induce for a reason so when the midwife called we accepted the induction. So Im quite excited now :D



embo216 said:


> Oh Blimey that must have been a few long minutes :hugs: Hoping he comes soon!:flower:

Yeah it was horrid, I was so scared. Hope all is well with you and baby and hope you are recovering well :)


----------



## embo216

We're good thanks hun, just had MIL round for the whole day though- she's only just left!! I found it very hard her holding Connor- was very odd, I've never felt that way before with the others :wacko:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, got some horrid pains in my sides right now. Feel like cramps but not at the same time. I think it's because I have a tummy ache. :dohh:
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

embo216 said:


> We're good thanks hun, just had MIL round for the whole day though- she's only just left!! I found it very hard her holding Connor- was very odd, I've never felt that way before with the others :wacko:

I was like that with LO when MIL used to hold him. No one else, just MIL :dohh: To this day I dont know why, I got over it eventually :lol:

Becca, :hugs: Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## rem_82

Looks like I missed loads this last few days!!! Cant believe all the lovebugs are almost here.

Congrats, AP, Embo, Wiggler, Have i missed anyone???

Smiley, I hope your induction goes well, and baby is just fine.
Becca, Hope all the pains come to something!

I havent been about this weekend as we had to go to london for FIL's funeral. Turned out to be a good weekend. Although Emily barely slept all weekend and i'm shattered!!!
Watching call the midwife, then of to bed!!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats AP and Wiggler! Can't wait to hear about your little girlies!

Smiley and Becca, hope your babies are here very soon!!!!


----------



## munchkinlove

becca and smiley im right here with ya !!!!!!!!!! 40+2 today and still no baby......cervix check and monitor check tmw if no change from last week then ill be booked for an induction sometime this week.......hang in there ladies our little ones have to come out eventually!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Girls that are being induced, once I am home and able to type on something other than my phone then I will share my positive induction story.

In short - 2 hour labour, able to labour and deliver in the positions I wanted to for the most part, just one midwife and my oh in the room at delivery, skin to skin, just G&A for pain relief and a natural 3rd stage. 

All of that despite having gel, being overstimulated and having my waters broken and I had continuous ctg monitoring.

It still turned out to be the birth I wanted which maybe restored some of my faith in inductions even when things are not straight forward x


----------



## fides

congrats, AP, and Wiggler!!


----------



## tntrying22

Hi girls!

Congrats AP and Wiggler!! :baby::baby:

Smiley, glad you are going with the induction - baby out safe and sound is good news! My induction wasn't too bad even with the epi - just wish it had been shorter, so wishing you a short one :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Ap, so glad you were able to labour how you wanted to! Looking forward to your birth story!

Tnt :hugs: Thanks! I was induced with my LO too and had a positive induction so hoping this one is good too :)

Ive been wide awake since 2am :( Cant wait to sleep properly again (in about ten years :haha: )


----------



## Newt4

Tmi lost some plug tonight :) hopefully things will start soon! I have a stretch and a sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon. Plus a full moon lol.


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh yeah, full moon, forgot about that :haha: Hope the sweep works for you Newt.

Becca, hope your sweep goes well too :D

I am back at the hospital at 10.30am today for more monitoring. Baby was moving around in my tummy at 2.30am this morning so I know he is okay in there!


----------



## Newt4

Waters broke. Going to go get assessed. No contractions.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaaaay Newt :happydance: How exciting!! Did they go with a gush? Or leaking?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Yay newt! Good luck!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Come on, overdue babies!

Good luck, Newt. <3


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck newt!!!

Come on babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck Newt!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck newt xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Good luck Newt! <3

Sweep today at around 3pm, hope to the lord almighty is works.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck becca. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope it works Becca :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Becca, got all my fingers and toes crossed that it works for you!xxx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks ladies :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ugh, I've had the poops since yesterday, poorly tummy, not impressed.
xoxox


----------



## Newt4

At home as I'm only 2 cm and contraction aren't bad and baby looks good. Have to go in at noon though. It was a leak and now like a water fall. Lol


----------



## Nixilix

Come on babies! good luck newt!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I went from 2cm and broken waters to baby in 2 hours Newt! Don't hang about if things step up a bit!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Newt!!!

Im still at the hospital, been here nearly two hours now. Was on the monitor for 70 minutes and I didnt meet the criteria apparently. Babys heart rate was all over the show and my pulse is high so they have sent me for a walk and have to go back for half 12 to be monitored again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your ok hun? Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope everything is ok smiley. :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck newt xx

Smiley keep us updated, thinking of you. Xx

Goodluck Becca xx

Is there anyone else who posts on here?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lily has been super quiet today. I've had a cup of tea and everything and it hasn't aroused her. Going to wait until after my midwife appointment and I might head to L&D. I've even tried wiggling my bump, and nothing. I'm super fed up now. Crying my eyes out today :cry:.
xoxox


----------



## Jembug

Lots of hugs Becca xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

BeccaxBump said:


> Lily has been super quiet today. I've had a cup of tea and everything and it hasn't aroused her. Going to wait until after my midwife appointment and I might head to L&D. I've even tried wiggling my bump, and nothing. I'm super fed up now. Crying my eyes out today :cry:.
> xoxox

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks for asking everyone, yeah I am fine and home now, got to go back in again tomorrow morning.

Was on the monitor for 2 hours all in all because babys heart rate is very 'erratic' and was peaking at around 185bpm and averaging around 170bpm with dips as low as 130bpm. They sent me for a walk and something to eat and got back in the monitor and his heart rate had steadied down to about 150bpm but then he wasn't moving at all so had to wait till I got a few movements before they let me go!

Midwife spoke to the doctor and then the doctor had to speak to the consultant before they were happy to let me go! Back again tomorrow, hope baby co-operates more then!

Becca, defo speak to the midwife.


----------



## munchkinlove

Good luck everyone ....... Becca hang in there, smiley I hope this is it for you!!!! As for me still prego check at the doctors in a few hours to see what they say I hope my cervix is a bit lower and somewhat dilated I'm going crazy waiting for this little girl!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Newt, any news? 

Becca, how did your sweep go?


----------



## BeccaxBump

Well, I haven't changed since last Friday. I have my induction booked for March 5th. I'm gutted, I've broke down to my mum on the phone and done nothing but cry since my appointment. Midwife didn't seem concerned over Lily's movements, which doesn't make me feel any better, she's still quiet. I'm in agony with my side, it hurts to itch over it.

I'm mega fed up. Wish my induction was sooner.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Becca :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Hugs becca. Hopefully LO decides to come sooner xx


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read that Becca, thing can change super quick, I'm sure Lily will come before 5th! And if your concerned re movements go and get a second opinion xx


----------



## Kitty_love

:hugs: Becca :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, boo Becca. :( I really hope she's here before your induction. <3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope she surprised you hun xx


----------



## Lindylou

Any tips for dealing with leaky boobs of a night? I hate wearing a bra to bed. Have heard its bad to wear one if bf because increased risk of mastatits?? Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm wearing a crop top to bed every night, Lindy. I got a couple of 2 packs from M&S, and wear them during the day too!! I really need to get fitted for a nursing bra.


----------



## babydreams85

Mine are really leaky too...I have a major oversupply. They literally POUR if I take off my bra and nursing pads. I have no choice other than to wear a bra (especially to hold the pad in) and still wake up with a wet shirt sometimes. :(

Becca I hope Lily decides to come before your induction!! Hang in there, she will be here soon!

Smiley, glad your little boy is ok. When are you going to be induced (I think I missed that part)? 

Munchkin, good luck at your appointment!!! 

Newt, exciting, is your LO here yet????


----------



## tntrying22

they make sleep bras that are so comfortable - like a soft sports bra. Mine leak terribly too - I sleep in a nursing tank with a shelf bra and pads

Yay Newt! You will have your lo soon!

Hang in there Becca, Smiley and Munchkin :hugs:


----------



## Jembug

Goodluck munchkin.

Newt, hope your ok
Xx


----------



## rem_82

becca, hope baba comes a lot sooner and everything is ok with u both.

smiley hope your ok too. 

good luck newt and munchkin.

OMG babybrain!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hospital again at half 10 for me! Hope baby decides to behave today! Induction tomorrow at half three...getting nervous now. When I was pregnant with Oscar I spent the whole day before I was induced crying because I was so overwhelmed :haha:

Hope everyone is okay.

Newt, I hope baby is here by now?


----------



## Nixilix

Hope baby behaves. Not long to wait to meet him!!!

Hope newt is ok!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Becca's FB has been quiet lately!


----------



## smileyfaces

Maybe the sweep worked :dance:


----------



## embo216

Fingers crossed! She's online so hopefully we'll know soon :D

Smiley how you feeling about tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley you will soon have your LO in your arms. How are you feeling today?


----------



## BeccaxBump

No baby here, finding this all a bit depressing at the moment, which is why I'm a little quiet. 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are okay :hugs:.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Im nervous/excited/scared/can't wait for it all to be over! Im feelig fine today, just at hosp waiting to be seen!

Becca :hugs: I'm sure Baby Lily will be well worth the wait.xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck smiley. Xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Everything was fine at the hospital, baby was a bit quiet but he picked up a bit after a while. Induction going ahead tomorrow :happydance:

Had a sweep and I am 2cm dilated but still long. She gave me 'a real good stretch and sweep' and as she said 'was tickling my tonsils' :haha: and midwife said she would expect me to go into labour tonight (but I wont hold my breath for that)!

Hope everyone else is okay? Xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Come on babies :)

Aw Becca, you will have your baby by next week hun, hold in there x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Stubborn babies. We'll have to go in with a crowbar at this rate. :haha: Girls, you will get there - hopefully before March starts. <3

Harry and I are thinking about taking a walk into town just us two, this avo. :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sounds lovely bex xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm excited, but nervous. Luckily, our Boots has got good changing/feeding facilities. So, if all else fails, I take him in there!

I need to get a new Mooncup anyway!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love it when they sleep when your out so you can just have a bit of a breather!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Enjoy your trip!! I remember Oscar being a few weeks old and going to our local big massive huge Primark and LO had poo carnage and was screaming! I was already boiling hot and stressing and then had to battle the crowds to try and scour the three floors for a changing facility :dohh: In the top ten worst moments ever haha! I hate primark at the best of times!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh! Nightmare, smiley! Harry's really good when we're out. I've just woken him up for a feed too, so he'll be nicely full and sleepy! Hopefully, it'll be an uneventful trip! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, we had a lovely little mooch around! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Good! Did he stay asleep the whole time?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love it at this age as they sleep every time you go out lol only problem is I have been pretty much out with Jade most of the day so in return she has slept all day apart from to eat! :S


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, with a little whimper here and there, but nothing major at all. <3 Spent £30 on new clothes for him in Next for being such a good boy. Hehe! :p


----------



## Lindylou

I know Thomas is going to sleep soon. Should I let him just sleep or wake him so I hopefully get some shut eye tonight?


----------



## Kitty_love

Good luck, Smiley for tomorrow...or hopefully tonight as the mw thinks! Try to get some rest and a good meal!

Becca, sorry you're feeling down hun. She'll be in your arms soon!

Glad you had a nice outing MrsS, what a good little boy!


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Kitty! I really dont think it will be tonight, hopefully induction is quick tomorrow! Seems so surreal that Im going in tomorrow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how many little luvbugs are left to join us now?


----------



## smileyfaces

Me, Becca and Munchkin I think! Newt should have had her baby by now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

smileyfaces said:


> Me, Becca and Munchkin I think! Newt should have had her baby by now!

ahhh hurry up little bugs your mummys want cuddles!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yup, Lily is comfortable. I'm cramping again, they'll be nothing :dohh:.
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Has there been any more babies born hav I missed anything?

I had my implant put in today and I was so surprised how quick and pain free it was. It's sore now tho where the anacetic has worn off but so pleased I've had it done:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

BeccaxBump said:


> Yup, Lily is comfortable. I'm cramping again, they'll be nothing :dohh:.
> xoxox

COME ON LILY ITS TIME TO COME OUT NOW. STOP HIDING:kiss:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hopefully it will lead to something Becca x


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck tomorrow Smiley.

Come on babies!!! We want to see you!! :) x x x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I can hope. I was only 2cm dilated yesterday and still 2cm long, so I don't think it will be .
xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Any thing can happen babe with jj he wasn't even engaged and I still went into Labour on my own. Xx:hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

They hurt in my ribs, bottom of my back and bottom of my bump :(.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Oh Becca being overdue is so hard :nope: I think they're waiting for March- just to be different! Smiley is being induced tomorrow I think :lol:


----------



## Miss Ashley

*Baby Bennet Julietta born on February 23rd at 3:30am - 7lbs 13oz, 21inches ! *

So I went to the hospital for my induction at 9am. Turns out I was contracting regularly on my own already! They didn't have a bed ready for me until four, at which point I was contracting every 4 minutes, but they weren't painful. Well, that changed once they inserted a balloon catheter, as I wasn't dilating at all on my own. Contractions were immediately INTENSE and only 2-3 minutes apart. It took about 3 hours for the catheter to fall out, at which point I was 4cm dilated. 
I ended up taking morphine during this phase and it helped immensely, but the contractions were still quite unbearable. The thing I found about the catheter is that even during your "rest periods" you're still in a LOT of pain because the catheter is constantly just up there irritating your cervix. 

Afterwards, they started me on pitocin. I was a bit more comfortable now that the catheter was out, but the contractions were still extremely painful. I had to be on an IV after the morphine so I couldn't move about as freely as I wanted to and I wasn't handling the pain very well at all. 

At this point, it started to get scary - the baby's heart rate was severely decelerating with every contraction. The doctors were 'keeping their eye on her' but after 6 hours on pitocin I had only progressed one more centimeter - so to 5 cm - and my waters (which had broken after the catheter and were clear) now were green with meconium. Baby was still not handling the contractions well at all and it seemed to be getting worse. The Doctors then asked me if I wanted to wait a couple more hours and see if I progressed any further or if I wanted to go ahead with a section. I was extremely scared for my baby at this point. With every contraction all I could focus on was listening to her slow heart beat and waiting for it to pick back up again. I was SO terrified that one time it was just not going to come back. I was in tears, and decided that I didn't want to put my baby through any more and went ahead with the section. 

So, my little miss came out strong with Apgar scores of 9. It turned out that the cord was around her neck, and because the doctor's were thinking that the reason for the deceleration was cord compression, they figured that perhaps with the cord around her neck, every contraction was causing something in that area to pull and compress.

So thankful that my baby girl is now here safe and sound. 

https://i51.tinypic.com/9i5oqf.jpg


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats MA!
Our lil Zoey's cord was wrapped around her neck too. Super scary to go through!
So glad your lil girl is here safe and sound.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Miss A <3
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

off for a few days and the read here is incredible! 
Congrats Wiggler, AP, and Miss Ashley (beautiful pic Ashley!)

I've been suffering with major engorgement. My Medella breast pump died and I had to order a new one. Got a little manual one for the time being which helped immensely. Things are starting to ease up a little and Anneliese is a major chow hound :) which also helps! My only problem is that nobody stocks nursing bras in a size that fits me. Apparently if you're a 32 or 34 around the back, you can't grow boobs bigger than a D or DD?? Even while nursing? Seriously? I have to find a specialty shop, a friend recommended one and it's quite a hike from my house.
Busy getting ready to close on our house Thursday, and trying to catch up with schoolwork. I fell beind and with baby care and visitors I'm at a loss for time. Anneliese is a dream, sleeps and eats well (for now) so that is a blessing.

Good luck smiley! Stay as active as you can during the induction...use gravity to your advantage and don't fight the contractions (Consciously relax your cervix...it really does help!) Only induction advice I have :) My active unduction was my best one! Hope your little man is ok in the mean time, I'd be terrified with decreased movement

Newt hope you're ok


----------



## PerpetualMama

Anneliese's cord just fell off...and she has a huge donut belly button, an outie big time. Not sure if it sink in or not but if not she'll never get it pierced, it looks like a jelly cookie on her belly. weird :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations m a xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Miss Ashley!!! So glad everything was OK for you and LO!


----------



## tntrying22

Wow glad everything ended up with a healthy baby for you ashley! she's lovely


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Miss A! Weston had the same issue, it terrified me and I was crying after a few times of listening to his heartbeat drop to next to nothing everytime I contracted. I had no idea I was 10cm at that time and he was already at a +2. The cord was pushing down into the birth canal with every contraction and was causing the heart rate to drop. It's so scary but thankfully your little girl is here and healthy!! :)

Good luck tomorrow Smiley!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Miss A!!!


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations miss A.

Hi Pm, glad your doing ok.

Smiley good luck for later on...eeeek!

I have a baby slumped over my shoulder who needs to burp, really struggling to stay awake and I'm cold from my night sweats- just yuck! X


----------



## Newt4

Elsie Alixandra Marie was born February 25th at 6:37pm 

Sorry, "my techie" husband apparently doesnt know how to work Facebook LOL. He apparently posted it last night with photos but yeah..... lol

Smiley and becca and everyone else I hope your holding your girls too.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I saw the photos just now, Newt. :) Congratulations! Beautiful name. <3


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Newt!


----------



## fides

congrats, Ashley & Newt!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Miss A! Must have been so scary! At least she is here safe and sound :hugs:

Newt, congrats! Love the name Elsie!! 

Thanks for all the well-wishes! I dont go in until 3.30pm today :( Today is guna draaaag!


----------



## smileyfaces

Just had my bloody show! And a lot of it! It was like a giant piece of dark red jelly, it was huge. Hopefully this means thimgs will progress quite nicely today!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo, smiley!! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

It just keeps coming, it's everywhere! Had to get changed already. Having some minor cramping, no worse than I have been having the last few weeks though!


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's how my labour started - a pink show, cramping pains in my groins, then red blood. <3 Good luck.


----------



## smileyfaces

It has just been really red jelly which has now gone to pinky jelly. Barely anything left now, thank god. Ive been cramping on and off this morning but only period cramps so nothing too serious!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Newt! Gorgeous name.

Good luck for today Smiley :).
xoxox


----------



## BeccaxBump

Just thought I'd let you ladies know, I go see a consultant tomorrow at 2:30pm about getting my induction brought forward. 
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations newt xx


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley- that's how I started. Period pains for about 4-5 hours then all started. Fx. Xx

Congratulations newt x


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today Smiley!!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Im still just having random period pain, nothing dramatic so I think it will be all systems go for the induction at 3.30pm! Not too long to go now, just said goodbye to Oscar :cry: and now have to finish packing my bags (yeah, Ive still not done them lol) and tidy up so I can come home to a clean house!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Miss A and Newt! 

I really need to get a piccie up of my little girl - I want to write my birth story too before it all gets too fuzzy.

Good luck Smiley - my induction was very fast as soon as my waters broke. If you are having a show and cramps there is a good chance you will just need your waters breaking to get going.


----------



## Jembug

Well done Newt and Smiley I'm soooo excite!!!

Becca, hope your ok, that good about bringing your induction forward. Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Just hope they say yes, Jem! The MW I spoke to seemed pretty confident. It's due to medical issues, so, fingers crossed!
xoxox


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Newt :) :happydance:

Smiley, wouldn't it be grand to show up for the induction in labor? Good luck today, will be praying for you!

Becca, I hope they move it up for you! I would hate to have had to wait til I was 2 weeks over to be induced (this time around. I've done it, where I refused induction and they came on their own at 14 days past due and 13 days past due) but if you're that miserable, and don't mind the induction, then get it over with, right? :hugs: You can still strive for the birth you want despite induction. I found this out this time around, because my hospital has changed all their policies since 6 years ago, which made my experience so positive.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I wouldn't want it brought forward, PM, but I'm on so much pain :(. 
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If your in pain its understandable x


----------



## BeccaxBump

It's my ovaries and Fallopian tubes causing the problems. My dog gave me a cuddle this morning and caught the spot that hurts and I was in tears. Not nice.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww Becca :hugs: Hope they bring it forward!

AP, Im really hoping they can just break my waters too so I can stay as natural as possible!!

Eeek just over an hour to go!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:hugs: Becca, I hope they bring it forward for you.

My official announcement (sorry it is late :blush:)

Elodie Eva arrived at 10.46pm on 23/2/13 weighing 7lb 7 1/4 oz. 

I am so happy with how everything went after my horrible first birth. Established labour was 2 hours and she arrived in 5 pushes :flower:

Piccies...

Just born

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P3310165_zpsd3afbfe1.jpg​
Day 1

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/1dayold_zps968f2b0b.jpg​
Home with her sister on Day 2

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Thegirls_zpscfbe42a0.jpg​


----------



## BeccaxBump

What lovely pictures <3 and she has a gorgeous, sweet name. :cloud9:. Congrats!
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Elodie! What a beautiful name!! She is gorgeous xxx


----------



## staybeautiful

She's gorgeous AP, congrats!!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations AP, she is beautiful :cloud9:

Not long now Smiley! Good luck hun, can't wait to hear your update :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful AP!


----------



## embo216

Miss Ashley said:


> *Baby Bennet Julietta born on February 23rd at 3:30am - 7lbs 13oz, 21inches ! *
> 
> So I went to the hospital for my induction at 9am. Turns out I was contracting regularly on my own already! They didn't have a bed ready for me until four, at which point I was contracting every 4 minutes, but they weren't painful. Well, that changed once they inserted a balloon catheter, as I wasn't dilating at all on my own. Contractions were immediately INTENSE and only 2-3 minutes apart. It took about 3 hours for the catheter to fall out, at which point I was 4cm dilated.
> I ended up taking morphine during this phase and it helped immensely, but the contractions were still quite unbearable. The thing I found about the catheter is that even during your "rest periods" you're still in a LOT of pain because the catheter is constantly just up there irritating your cervix.
> 
> Afterwards, they started me on pitocin. I was a bit more comfortable now that the catheter was out, but the contractions were still extremely painful. I had to be on an IV after the morphine so I couldn't move about as freely as I wanted to and I wasn't handling the pain very well at all.
> 
> At this point, it started to get scary - the baby's heart rate was severely decelerating with every contraction. The doctors were 'keeping their eye on her' but after 6 hours on pitocin I had only progressed one more centimeter - so to 5 cm - and my waters (which had broken after the catheter and were clear) now were green with meconium. Baby was still not handling the contractions well at all and it seemed to be getting worse. The Doctors then asked me if I wanted to wait a couple more hours and see if I progressed any further or if I wanted to go ahead with a section. I was extremely scared for my baby at this point. With every contraction all I could focus on was listening to her slow heart beat and waiting for it to pick back up again. I was SO terrified that one time it was just not going to come back. I was in tears, and decided that I didn't want to put my baby through any more and went ahead with the section.
> 
> So, my little miss came out strong with Apgar scores of 9. It turned out that the cord was around her neck, and because the doctor's were thinking that the reason for the deceleration was cord compression, they figured that perhaps with the cord around her neck, every contraction was causing something in that area to pull and compress.
> 
> So thankful that my baby girl is now here safe and sound.
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/9i5oqf.jpg

Huge congratulations! Bennet is beautiful :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Newt4 said:


> Elsie Alixandra Marie was born February 25th at 6:37pm
> 
> Sorry, "my techie" husband apparently doesnt know how to work Facebook LOL. He apparently posted it last night with photos but yeah..... lol
> 
> Smiley and becca and everyone else I hope your holding your girls too.

Yay congratulations!!!!


----------



## embo216

AmeliePoulain said:


> :hugs: Becca, I hope they bring it forward for you.
> 
> My official announcement (sorry it is late :blush:)
> 
> Elodie Eva arrived at 10.46pm on 23/2/13 weighing 7lb 7 1/4 oz.
> 
> I am so happy with how everything went after my horrible first birth. Established labour was 2 hours and she arrived in 5 pushes :flower:
> 
> Piccies...
> 
> Just born
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/P3310165_zpsd3afbfe1.jpg​
> Day 1
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/1dayold_zps968f2b0b.jpg​
> Home with her sister on Day 2
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Thegirls_zpscfbe42a0.jpg​

Aww huge congratulations:hugs: What beautiful piccies :cloud9:


----------



## embo216

Smiley hoping everything is going ok!! 

Becca I hope your consultant can bring it round sooner for you and sorry about your pain :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Ap- pictures are beautiful! Was your first birth not good? Mine wasn't good and I'm just hoping my 2nd won't go the same way. I need forceps and surgery afterwards. Love the name. Not heard it before where is it from?

Smiler- good luck :)

Becca- good luck :)

Hugs to all. Xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Lindy - my first birth was a 36 hour labour and forceps delivery. It was quite traumatic.

Please if possible make sure, in a few months when you feel ready, you talk through your notes about what happened to you. I didn't really deal with Ivy's birth and took so much fear with me into this time.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## munchkinlove

good luck becca and smiley....im still here with ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Are you getting fed up now, Munchkin?

Thanks for all the good lucks ladies, hopefully they'll say yes and I'll have my baby by the weekend <3.
xoxox


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats Newt!! I love the name!

Good luck today Smiley:flower: Not long now!

AP the name is lovely for a beautiful girl!

Hope you can get it moved up Becca - I felt the same way - really torn about deciding to induce because of my pupps but it was so worth not being miserable anymore!:flower: 

Hang in there munchkin!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Newt!!!

AP - Beautiful pictures. Thanks for posting them. Your girlies look so cute together!!!

Smiley- good luck, hun, thinking about you. Can't wait for your update!

Becca-so sorry you're in so much pain. Good luck getting it moved up. 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Jembug

Miss a and AP, beautiful photos!

So we are waiting on munchkin and Becca- your doing really well ladies xx

Come on baby smiley x


----------



## smileyfaces

No real news here, only got my pessary at 7.30pm :growlmad: They have had loads of emergencies and stuff so cant be helped but they have given me a pessary now an Im just waiting to get off the monitor so I can go for a walk! 

They have given me Propess which means Im not given anything else for 24hrs now! With LO I had Prostin so it was every 6hours! Just hope this works!


----------



## embo216

I had the propess first but it did nothing for me- it's supposed to allow for a more natural labour, when I read up about it lots of people went into labour with it :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Propess didn't work for me but I also read 80% people it does!! But I needed propess and 2 prostins!!


----------



## babydreams85

Hope the Propess works for you Smiley! Not long now and you will have your baby boy in your arms!

Good luck Munchkin and Becca--your babies will be super special as the only March little ones in our group! :)


----------



## munchkinlove

well ladies i go back to the dr tmw for a cervix check, monitor check, sono for fluid levels and growth and if she isnt here by sunday im scheduled for an induction at the hospital at 5pm that night so at least there is an end in site!
i cant believe she is most likely going to be a march baby.....she just wanted to share the month with her mommy, maybe she will come on friday on my bday
!!! still feeling pretty good...but a bit frustrated at this point but happy there is a plan in place if she doesnt come on her own so that makes me feel better. SMILEY AND BECCA WE NEED THESE BABIES OUT ASAP!
!!


----------



## isobel84

My Little girl Sabell was born Saturday 23rd. 
She's the best baby ever and my birth was quick ( 20 min active labor) 
https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj506/isobel84/AE573D31-7033-42B3-98B8-F3E4EF521860-1627-0000022AC9A191AD.jpg


----------



## Newt4

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/944639-adventures-anna-43.html

Link to Elsie's birth story.


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Isobel!

This propess is doing f*ck all. And I'll have to wait till 7.30 tonight before they will re-assess me!


----------



## Newt4

Hang in there smiley! You will have your little one soon. Try to rest :)


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations Isobel, lovely photo.

Smiley, how annoying!!! Hope your finally able to sleep? X


----------



## tntrying22

Congrats Isobel! 20 minutes??!!! Wow!

Hope things pick up for you Smiley!


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope I am still awake, resorted to bouncing on a ball because lying awake in bed is doing me no favours!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope everyone is okay :hugs:.

Smiley, hope it moves quicker for you soon.

I have my appointment at 2:30pm today, I'm super nervous, but as I couldn't even roll over in bed last night from the pain I'm determined to get started off earlier. 
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck Becca and Smiley xx


----------



## Wiggler

I hope today is the day Smiley! 

Good luck at your appointment Becca x x x


----------



## embo216

Hope the propess gets it going Smiley!

Hope they bring your induction round sooner Becca hun :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck becca and smiley xx


----------



## gflady

Congrats on all the new babies! :hugs: loving the pics x


----------



## gflady

Thinking of you becca and smiley. Almost there xxx


----------



## Miss Ashley

can't believe February is already almost over!

Good luck with your deliveries, Becca and Smiley... hope things start moving full speed ahead soon enough :) 

On day 6 of C-section recovery... it's actually been tolerable. Just watching out for one side of my incision as slipped in the shower, caught myself, but had immense pain in the muscle on that side immediately after. Figures! First shower and it starts off horribly.

Bennie was SO congested for the first few days PP. I felt so awful for her. She would wake up in a panic, unable to breath (of course, this panicked me then also), and had a lot of trouble keeping her latch while breastfeeding because she had to pull off to get gulps of air in between getting gulps of milk. Of course, this has caused super sore nipples because of the constant re-latching. She finally sneezed out a HUGE chunk of mucus yesterday. Never thought the sight of a glob of mucus could make me so happy :haha:

I need to find that parenting thread...


----------



## munchkinlove

becca and smiley.....i hope we have our babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!! appointment for me in 4 hours!!!!!!!!! i hope they give me some good news!!!!!!!!!! good luck ladies i hope today is the day for one or all of us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gflady

Good luck munchkin!

Poor bennie. Glad you're getting there with recovering miss a. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Miss A- how bad have you found c section? They said I may be offered one next time because of difficult delivery and can leave some women scared to have a VB again?


----------



## smileyfaces

Just thought Id pop in and update you all...still no baby but have been in agony since 6.30am. I am contracting strongly every 1-2 mins on the monitor but am still only 2cm :cry: Several tears have been shed! Just had a hot bath and pains have eased up, thank God. I am incredibly tired after such little sleep last night. Im not having another internal until 7.30pm now and Im just praying I will have progressed enough to have some pain relief!


----------



## Newt4

Common cervix dilate! I hope it's soon smiley!

Becca I hope your feeling better. 

I need to find the parenting thread too.


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Smiley :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1719677-baby-bugs-due-february-2013-a.html << parenting thread x x x


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thought I'd let you ladies know I'm being induced on Saturday :). 
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Oh Smiley that sounds horrid :( Fingers crossed your dilated enough for them to break your waters :)

Becca :happydance: very happy for you!!


----------



## Newt4

Yay Becca. I was induced with both now. It's not that bad at all. Elsie's induction was brilliant! Better than most natural births.


----------



## babydreams85

Yay Becca! 

Sorry you are in such pain Smiley :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

We're hoping it doesn't take ages. I'm 3cm dilated, which is good. How long were your labours, Newt?

I suffer with an OCD so it's hard.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley- try and stay calm honey. Baths are fabulous for easing the pains. Sending hugs. Xx

Great news becca.


----------



## fides

congrats isobel

:hugs: 2 the ladies still wtg 4 baby...


----------



## Jembug

Thinking of you ladies who are over due.

Hope you have your baby before the night ends smiley
And fab news Becca x


----------



## smileyfaces

I cant stop crying :cry: This is the total opposite to my induction with Oscar :cry:


----------



## Newt4

They started the pitocin at 3:30 I was 3cm. I was fully dilated at 5:00 on a level 4 pitocin drip (most women need a 12 out of 20 drip).


----------



## Blue_bear

It's a means to an end Smiley, focus on the end result Hun. Every contraction is one step closer to meeting your bubba. Hope they start getting things moving for you soon xx


----------



## babydreams85

Oh Smiley I understand completely...I was in labor for about 30 hours and it took almost 24 for me to dilate past 1cm...most of that time I was having horrible contractions all in my back and down my legs (he was sunny side up) every 3-4 mins. I was in tears too...I thought it would never end! It did though and was all worth it with LO in my arms! Hang in there, you are so close!!!!

Becca on the plus side once I had started to dilate and got to the hospital I wasn't progressing past 5cm on my own so they started me on Pitocin. Like Newt, I was only on Level 4 (the lowest dose) and went from 5cm to 10cm and +2 in about 2 hrs...and only 15 mins of pushing he was out! I would definitely do an induction, had a very positive experience with the Pictocin!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope my induction goes the same way <3.
xoxox


----------



## Blue_bear

I had the drip too Becca, not an awful experience at all.


----------



## smileyfaces

Im 3cm so im next in line to go for my waters broke. Cant believe after 13hours i am only a 3. Was not expecting this at all. Pains are verging on excrutiating now too. Im making a right prat of myself with the noises I am making.


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs smiley :hugs: Hopefully when they break your waters things go nice and quickly.


----------



## Kitty_love

Oh Smiley, so sorry. Big hugs :hugs::hugs: I was also quite vocal before I got the epidural. Don't worry about, they've heard worse! Thinking of you, hoping it goes quickly now...you can do it girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

hugs smiley xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Smiley, they have definitely heard it before--labor isn't a walk in the park! Make all the noise you need!!!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Come on baby smiley. Your doing an amazing job, keep focused on your beautiful baby xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You are doing so well Smiley - Elodie was born 2 hours after they broke my waters and I was only a 2cm when they did it. Really not long now - the bit up to 3cm is the worst :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope it goes quicker for you, Smiley <3.

I thought induction was a pill vaginally, ladies?
xoxox


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Hope it goes quicker for you, Smiley <3.
> 
> I thought induction was a pill vaginally, ladies?
> xoxox

I can be done a few different ways - there is a gel they can put on your cervix (prostin) or a pessary they can pop up there.

Sometimes induction is just waters being broken and sometimes it is a hormone drip.

All of the different methods might get used along the way too!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh gosh, I'm scared now :(.
xoxox


----------



## Lindylou

Smiley- I screamed when I had an internal at 9cm and told the doctor "no more!" Just go with your body. Xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks ladies you are all fabulous :hugs: Still waiting.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BeccaxBump said:


> Oh gosh, I'm scared now :(.
> xoxox

Don't be scared - I got induced the first time and then signed up to do it again (as have lots of other ladies in here!) They are 100% worth it :hugs:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope I have a straight forward one. I hate knowing the unknown, pregnancy seems to be good for that! 
xoxox


----------



## Miss Ashley

You sound super brave to me, Smiley :hugs: You're a tough one! I'm sure this baby won't be keeping you waiting too long now :) 

And Lindy, Cesarean really wasn't what I had expected going in, but it wasn't too bad. The worst part of it for me was that my blood pressure dropped to like 80/40 (I have low blood pressure already), so when baby came out I just felt AWFUL. Couldn't have them sit my bed up as I was way too dizzy and sick feeling. I couldn't hold baby and had to wait about an hour for my meds to set in to see my family because I was feeling so awful. 
Also, because of all of the numbing meds you get, your body can just go into shake mode. Feels really uncomfortable. My jaw was locked because of the shaking and it gave me a pretty bad headache.

BUT of course, that doesn't happen to everyone. Otherwise, it was a quick procedure and I had my baby in no time. Afterwards, the hospital is good at keeping you comfortable and keeping your pain meds topped up. Your abs really hurt afterwards so it feels like tugging whenever you try to walk around. The stitches look worse than they feel. I was lucky enough to get the dissolving ones though. I've heard staples suck.


----------



## babydreams85

That was actually the only side effect I had on the Pitocin drip--my BP kept dropping and the monitor kept going off, and I had really bad shakes. It stopped as soon as they unhooked the drip when I was getting ready to push. I would still do Pitocin again though, I thought it was great and progressed me really quickly.


----------



## Newt4

I also had the pitocin shakes!


----------



## Blue_bear

I too got the drip shakes, not the nicest feeling. I was also sick after delivery, apparently the jab they give you for placenta delivery can do this. I felt back to normal ish after about an hour or so.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope baby smiley is here now and getting cuddles, I wander if he was a february or march baby!


----------



## Jembug

Hoping for news on smiley x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fingers crossed xd


----------



## babydreams85

Can't wait to hear an update from Smiley!!! Hope all is well!


----------



## embo216

Smileys baby is here- saw on her FB :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats Smiley! <3
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Good luck for tomorrow Becca :hugs: What time do you go in? x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I have to ring after 3pm, Em, then they tell me what time to go in, hoping for a nice, quick one :p.
xoxox


----------



## embo216

Very excited for you hun x


----------



## Newt4

Congrats Smiley and good luck Becca! Fingers crossed for a quick easy labour for you.


----------



## smileyfaces

He is here! Weighing 8lb exactly and born at. 4.39pm on 01/03/13 baby Jack made his entrance after a very quick 2 hour labour! He is perfect, I had a 2nd degree tear and had a major bleed afterwards but I will write a full birth story when I have chance and when I have the energy! Absolutely exhausted after only 6hours sleep since wednesday morning!

Thaks for all the well wishes, speak soon xx


----------



## Kitty_love

Hooray! Congratulations, Smiley!!! Welcome Jack!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thanks Em and Newt <3 Will keep you ladies updated!
xoxox


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Smiley! 

Good luck tomorrow Becca!


----------



## Jembug

Well done smiley xxx

Yeah Becca, goodluck, guess you coul have baby depending what time you go in. How excite!!!

Any news on munchkin?- think I Spelt this right? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Smiley!


----------



## tntrying22

congrats smiley!!! :dance:



BeccaxBump said:


> We're hoping it doesn't take ages. I'm 3cm dilated, which is good. How long were your labours, Newt?
> 
> I suffer with an OCD so it's hard.
> xoxox


I was 3cm and 80% effaced when I went in - took 14hrs but they moved my pitocin up very slowly and I got stuck for a bit between 4-6cm - after 6 it was pretty quick



Newt4 said:


> They started the pitocin at 3:30 I was 3cm. I was fully dilated at 5:00 on a level 4 pitocin drip (most women need a 12 out of 20 drip).




Newt4 said:


> I also had the pitocin shakes!

I ended up going up to 16 as my contractions weren't strong enough and baby's hb was getting high and had the shakes too - they were terrible and drained me of a lot of energy. I also got very nauseated - don't hesitate to ask for something for nausea - I felt better almost instantly


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Smiley!!! And he's called Jack!!! Nice! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

I was out on the drip and went up to (get this) 32!!!!!!!! Yes you read correctly lol. That was the highest they could let me go and it really kicked things off for me. Before that the drip was doing absolutely sweet FA. Was giving me tightenings but I couldnt feel any pain. By 2pm I was still at 3cm and the drip was upped...it started things off steadily and then wham it hit me like a ton of bricks. Had Jack on my chest at 4.39pm, established labour was about two and a half hours.

Im trying to breast feed and cant do it :cry:


----------



## fides

congrats, smiley!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Is he not latching smiley???


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hun, I had problems right at the beginning with latching, and Harry being too tired to feed; he didn't eat until he was 16 hours old! Don't pressure yourself - babies can sense the anxiety. Jack will get there. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Smiley!!! :happydance:

Good luck today Becca!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hope you're okay, Smiley :hugs:.

I'm super nervous, I have a bad headache! Ugh. Going to clean around today and make sure I'm all sorted for hospital. Try and get rid of this headache! Can't wait to meet my little princess <3.
xoxox


----------



## smileyfaces

Becca, best of luck for today! Im so happy you will get to meet your Lily soon :D

We have made much better progress this morning! He is latching on now but it is incredibly painful, is that normal? Or does it mean he could be latching wrong?


----------



## mrsswaffer

If it's very painful, he's probably latching wrong. He shouldn't just be sucking your nipple, he should have some of your areola in his mouth too. I got a cracked nipple due to a bad latch. :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah it is very very sore :( Im going to have to ask for some more help.


----------



## smileyfaces

Here he is! 

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/ea45e34d9ecf518f88501e34d8302a3f.jpg


----------



## embo216

awww hes beautiful hunny!


----------



## Jembug

Agh his gorgeous! Well done lovely

Goodluck Becca, can't wait to hear your news and see Lily 
Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

He's so cute, Smiley :cloud9:.

Thank you for the well wishes, I have to ring at 3pm or after, so we're cleaning his car and the house first :D.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg hes gorgeous xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

He is beautiful Smiley :flower:

With the feeding it is normal for it not to be pain free - I bf Ivy for 16 months and my nips are quite tough but I still had a few days of pain with Elodie and the odd blood blister, I am using lots of lasinoh nipple cream.

If it is realllllllly painful that doesn't sound right. Try and get him gape really wide and to get a big mouthful of you areola and not just the nipple. When I latch Elodie on it looks like I am ramming my boob into the roof her mouth! Keep asking for help though, it is really tough at first but it gets easier.


----------



## smileyfaces

The breastfeeding lady has just been to see me and has given me advice. I felt stupid asking though...how do I make him open his mouth wider to latch on? I think that is the problem.


----------



## Wiggler

I squidge my boob into a nipple sandwich then ram Sophie on as her mouth is tiny and she struggles to open wide enough and it's incredibly painful otherwise. It really helps her to get more boob in her mouth and not just nipple.

With Bethany I used to pull her bottom lip down a bit or tickle her chin and that would help her open up really wide. x x x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Tickle his cheek, rub your nipple on his top lip. With elodie I was sqeezing a drop of colostrum out on to my nipple and letting her have a taste of it, it made her really eager to feed!

Don't feel silly asking for help, it is difficult and a skill you both will be learning. He will be really sleepy too, to make him more alert try changing his nappy, tickling his feet etc. Skin to skin is great for encouraging a desire for baby to feed too x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

He is probably in his sleepy after birth stage dx

Have you all joined love bugs parenting thread?? X


----------



## Wiggler

Sleepy after birth stage? Why did no-one tell Sophie about that?! :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have to say Elodie didn't get that either - she fed manically for about 6 hours straight after being born!

My DH has lovebites from her all over his chest because she boob crazed!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lol all mine did. Jade was awake for an hour then slept for five but didnt drink much at all first night lol


----------



## Wiggler

AP - :rofl: Aww bless her!

Sophie screamed bloody murder for the first 24 hours, even when I fed her she would have a few sucks, then scream some more! It was so hard!


----------



## Newt4

Elsie gets lazy sometimes and doesn't open wide. I just move her from feeding position until she calms down and then try again. I also do the nipple sand which hold for her. She just had a tongue tie that we clipped yesterday so we are relearning to feed again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I adore the name elsie. It was my nans name but oh didn't want to use family names :(


----------



## Newt4

Thanks fairy! 

We also were against family names and bible names lol. My sil is all about bible names lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Our cat is called Elsie...if the cat hadn't been called it then it definitely would have been a name we would have considered for out children!


----------



## munchkinlove

Well after 27 hours of back labor my little girl was finally born yesterday !!!! Right on my birthday best gift ever!!! I still can't believe she's mine!! Ill post my birth story later but here is a pic 8 pounds 1 oz , 20.5 inches 
https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/DDAE1864-1889-4106-9D9D-1AA2F1585572-78563-000012134E42C906_zpsa3e8d75c.jpg


----------



## Jembug

Ahh she is beautiful! Lovely birthday present, well done xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xxx


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Munchkin, adorable!

Smiley, he is so handsome!! 

Weston didn't get the sleepy-after-birth memo either, he was wide awake for hours and hours and he nursed all night long.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww congratulations! She is beautiful!!! x x x


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations, Munchkin!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck becca


----------



## tntrying22

Smiley he's lovely! Bf hurts just for the initial latch for me because he clamps down SO hard, but I can usually count to 10 and then it's better. I had milk blisters really bad in the beginning especially because he was only latching well on one side. Lanisoh does really help! Although lately he's taken to random throw backs of his head with my nipple in his mouth! OUCH! :wacko:

32!! Good lord!

Congrats munchkin!!

So is Becca's our last little one to arrive??


----------



## mrsswaffer

The 10-second toe-curl!! :wacko:


----------



## fides

GORGEOUS, munchkin!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Well done munchkin!

I have had to stop the BF until i see a midwife, i am in agony. My nipples are bleeding and bruised :cry: I had no formula in either because I was sodetermined to BF and my poor boy has had to go without anything all night :cry: I feel awful. He has just had a bit of formula now and is content.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw smiley, don't feel bad. Harry also had a bottle of formula very early on when I was having problems with his latch. I cannot recommend nipple shields enough, hun. You can get them in Boots. :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Don't worry Smiley, I gave Ivy lots of formula for the first 8 weeks because we got off to a rocky start and I needed help.

In the end I was exclusively feeding her by 8 weeks and bf for 16 months in the end.

There is no massive harm in supplementing, I am experienced with bfing now but I have formula and bottles in the house and will use them if I really need a break. 

I hope the midwife gives you some support x x x


----------



## gflady

:hugs: smiley. Mine had some formula initially too and it really helped. Don't worry xxx


----------



## embo216

:hugs: Smiley hugs :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Smiley :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks ladies. I am not upset because I have had to give him formula, I am upset because I had to basically starve him from 10pm last night till about 7am this morning :nope: because there was literally nothing I could do about it until the shop opened. It was such a shame.

Anyway, I am going to try and write a birth story today and then migrate over to the parenting thread!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:hugs:

Why do these things always happen on saturday nights, bank holidays etc????


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs hun sure he is ok xxx


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies not been on for a while so need a update on whose had there babies:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

I've just checked it out on page one. Massive congrats to

Smiley
AP
And to everyone else who have had babies:happydance:

Good luck to BECCA Today hope Lily arrives today can't wait for news:hugs:

My Lilly is 6 weeks old today she's doin really well and is 6lb 12 now. She has started smiling but it's not all the time yet u just kinda get a smile if ur lucky lol. She snorts all alot she sounds like a little piglet lol.:haha:

Sorry I don't get to come on here as much now but if any of u want to add me on fb I'm dannii-marie ponton:hugs:


----------



## embo216

future hopes said:


> I've just checked it out on page one. Massive congrats to
> 
> Smiley
> AP
> And to everyone else who have had babies:happydance:
> 
> Good luck to BECCA Today hope Lily arrives today can't wait for news:hugs:
> 
> My Lilly is 6 weeks old today she's doin really well and is 6lb 12 now. She has started smiling but it's not all the time yet u just kinda get a smile if ur lucky lol. She snorts all alot she sounds like a little piglet lol.:haha:
> 
> Sorry I don't get to come on here as much now but if any of u want to add me on fb I'm dannii-marie ponton:hugs:

Aww well done Lilly! have you joined our parenting thread hun? I can't wait for the smiles but be so wonderful!


----------



## future hopes

No I haven't joined it yet hun x:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

I just cliked on the parenting thread and its all all about toddlers is the baby club u hav all joined x


----------



## Wiggler

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1719677-baby-bugs-due-february-2013-a.html < this one


----------



## future hopes

Awww thanks babes will look now x


----------



## tntrying22

smileyfaces said:


> Thanks ladies. I am not upset because I have had to give him formula, I am upset because I had to basically starve him from 10pm last night till about 7am this morning :nope: because there was literally nothing I could do about it until the shop opened. It was such a shame.
> 
> Anyway, I am going to try and write a birth story today and then migrate over to the parenting thread!

Smiley, don't beat yourself up - I am sure he wasn't starved hun - remember their tummies are only the size of marbles in the beginning to allow your milk to come in so they actually need very little to feel full. Hugs!!:hugs:


----------



## fides

on pins and needles to see how things went for Becca!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Me too!


----------



## JJay

Thanks for updating me Fides, sorry I didn't come on sooner. Congratulations on the birth of Tobias xx


----------



## fides

JJay said:


> Thanks for updating me Fides, sorry I didn't come on sooner. Congratulations on the birth of Tobias xx

thanks, and congrats to you too!! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh. I keep checking Becca's FB, but no news yet!


----------



## Newt4

Common Becca <3


----------



## mrsswaffer

:happydance: Becca had baby Lily!! :D :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations becca xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Becca :)


----------



## Newt4

Yay congrats Becca!


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations becca. Xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Thank you all <3 I'll update more later with new pics and things. Just in heaps of pains with stitches, but I'm the happiest woman alive!
xoxox


----------



## embo216

So happy for you Becca- Lily is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Becca!! x x x


----------



## Kitty_love

Congratulations Becca!!!


----------



## fides

congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats!! So glad you finally have your baby girl :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Birth story if you want to read :D 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ction-story-hello-baby-jack.html#post25902041


----------



## future hopes

Yay beccs Lily is so beautifully u hav done so well. So that's it all of us love buggs now have our babies.wow looking back it's gone so fast don't seem long ago I was introducing myself on here and my pregnancy think I was only about 6 weeks wowsers:wacko:


----------



## MileyMamma

Hello ladies finally back! How are we all doing with our babies?
Congrats to AP, smiley and becca, just been catching up on some of the posts, I have missed so much!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

if you scroll up Miley, you will see link to new lovebug parenting thread xx


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! Baby Preston was born 2/6! here's the link to his birth story!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...n-philip-waynes-birth-story.html#post26074291


----------



## fides

awww, congrats!


----------

